# Our 3rd Annual Holiday Trip to DL in November - November 22nd - 25th, 2013 Post #3416



## mvf-m11c

Hey there fellow DISers & other readers

This is my thread of all trip reports at all the parks around the world. I have been going to Disney Parks since I was a young child and still continue to this day. I have a lot of great times at the parks and disappointing times at the parks. But no matter what, all the trips are special to me no matter what. Every trip is magical, but the best time for me and my family to go to the parks is definitely Christmas time. 


*Cast:*
Bret (Me) 





*Cast of other Characters*
Fae (Disney Aunt) 





D (Dad) , M (Mom) , Matt (DB) , Warene (aunt) Kristin (cousin) and so on and so on.

This is the cast that I went to any Disney Parks through all my life.


*All my Trip Counts through my life with family and friends*
*WDW Trip Counts:*  9 Trips (July 96, June 98, June 01, Mar 06, Mar/Apr 07, Mar/Apr 10, Dec 10, Dec 11, Oct/Nov 12)
*DLR Trip Counts: * 40+ Can't remember them all


*Trip Reports Complete:*

*9/9/09 - 9/13/09* [post=33608075]DLR & the first ever D23 Expo[/post]

*12/10/09 - 12/13/09* [post=34655147]My Birthday trip at DLR[/post]

*3/16/10 - 3/18/10* [post=35890997]Quick business trip at DLR[/post]

*3/26/10 *[post=36049163]An unexpected day trip at DLR[/post]

*3/26/10 - 4/3/10* [post=36049501]Spring break vacation at WDW[/post]

*6/10/10 - 6/13/10* [thread=2485662]DA birthday trip & the debut of WoC weekend[/thread]

*8/13/10 - 8/15/10* [thread=2515453]YU-GI-OH! World Championship TCG Week & DLR[/thread]
*10/1/10 - 10/3/10 *





[post=38439390]Mickey's Halloween Party Weekend at DLR[/post] on Post #6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*11/18/10 - 11/20/10 * [post=38996888]Holiday Trip to DLR[/post] on Post #131

*12/10/10 - 12/17/10 * [post=38536860]My birthday trip at WDW[/post] 

*1/21/11 - 1/23/11 *[post=39679299]Short Solo trip to DLR[/post] on Post #379

*2/19/11 - 2/21/11 *[post=40025706]I Survived President's Weekend at the DLR[/post] on Post #588

*4/8/11 - 4/10/11 *[post=40453679]YU-GI-OH! TCG Tournament & DL[/post] on Post #708

*5/27/11 - 5/29/11 *[post=41278373]A Soundsational Weekend at DL[/post] on Post #840

*6/20/11 - 6/21/11 *[post=41584919]A Reunion with an Old Friend at DL[/post] on Post #957

*8/18/11 - 8/22/11 *[post=41784451]2nd Annual D23 Expo & DL [/post] on Post #1009

*9/24/11 *[post=42759685]Unexpected Trip to DL during the Halloween Season[/post] on Post #1273

*11/18/11 - 11/20/11 * [post=43299643]Our Annual Holiday Trip to DL[/post] on Post #1334

*12/9/11 - 12/16/11 * [post=43486854]Friends and Family trip to WDW[/post] 

*3/2/12 - 3/4/12 * [post=44226673]Break from the Real World[/post] on Post #1563

*3/23/12 - 3/25/12 * [post=44434797]YU-GI-OH! 100th Tourney & Weekend at DL[/post] on Post #1674

*6/9/12 - 6/12/12 * [post=44860158]AP Sneak Peek at DCA[/post] on Post#1774

*8/13/12 - 8/15/12 * [post=45575426]I'm Racing Back to Cars Land with 'Bro and his Girl' in Tow[/post] on Post #2202

*10/26/12 - 11/2/12 *





[post=45741292]Boo to You...and Food & Wine Too![/post] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*11/16/12 - 11/18/12 * [post=46851603]Our 2nd Annual Holiday Trip to DL in November[/post] on post #2528

*1/12/13 - 1/14/13 * [post=47540085]DD2 First Trip at the Happiest Place on Earth[/post] on post #2624


*5/3/13 - 5/5/13 * [post=48320826]A Day at the Walt Disney Studios and Archives and Disneyland[/post] on post #2815

*6/28/13 - 6/30/13 * [post=48881547]Quick Trip with the Family during the Heat Madness[/post] on Post #2935

*8/8/13 - 8/12/13 * [post=49166976]The 3rd Annual 2013 D23 Expo Trip[/post] on Post #3011

*9/14/13 - 9/16/13 * Last Second DISers Meet Up & Halloween Trip 

*11/22/13 - 11/24/13 *  Our 3rd Annual Holiday Trip to DL in November

*12/26/13 - 12/29/13 *  Braving the Crowds after Christmas at Disneyland with Family & Friends


*Upcoming & Future Disney Park Pre-Trip Reports*

*11/14/14 - 11/16/14 *  Our 4th Annual Holiday Trip to DL in November

I will be posting all my updates on my trip reports when I am at the resort or on the road.

*If you want to see more pics of my trips and videos go to my Flickr and Youtube account.*



*Pictures on the Thread*

[post=37905910]WoC Pics #1[/post] on Post #2
[post=37906124]WoC Pics #2[/post] on Post #3
[post=37907020]WoC Pics #3[/post] on Post #4
[post=37907181]F! Pics[/post] on Post #5
[post=38186615]DL during the Holiday season[/post] with pics of SB castle, Winnie the Pooh, Splash, "Believe...In Holiday Magic" Fireworks and "A Christmas Fantasy Parade" on Post #24
[post=38283284]RDCT Fireworks #1[/post] on Post #26
[post=38283340]RDCT Fireworks #2[/post] on Post #27
[post=38318988]WoC during construction[/post] on Post #29
[post=38439390]TR Oct. 1-3, 2010 #1[/post] on Post #40
[post=38460082]Mickey's Halloween Party[/post] on Post #46
[post=38467427]Halloween decorations at DL[/post] on Post #48
[post=38497441]TR Oct. 1-3, 2010 #2[/post] with pics of WoC line, Mickey Ghost Popcorn Bucket & F! on Post #51
[post=38542817]Gingerbread house in HMH[/post] on Post #53
[post=38555574]ElecTRONica Stage[/post] on Post #54
[post=38570479]MHP Name on Matterhorn Mountain[/post] on Post #55
[post=38582592]HOJO NQQ2 Room[/post] on Post #56
[post=38595614]HMH Entrance[/post] on Post #57
[post=38614482]HMH[/post] on Post #60
[post=38688169]Halloween Round-Up Pumpkin Carvings[/post] on Post #73
[post=38705111]Halloween Food Porn[/post] on Post #75
[post=38784962]DLR Holiday Overlay[/post] on Post #78
[post=38814607]IASWH[/post] on Post # 83
[post=38837683]Monorails at DL & WDW[/post] on Post #94
[post=38850204]Characters dressed up in Costumes & Dogs[/post] on Post #95
[post=38871108]Steam Engines at DL & WDW[/post] on Post #102
[post=38884049]Castles at DL & WDW[/post] on Post #108
[post=38896327]Disneyland in 1985[/post] on Post #112 
[post=38920511]"A Christmas Fantasy" Parade Dec 2010[/post] on Post #119
[post=38951729]Disneyland Holiday in 1985[/post] on Post #122
[post=38969313]Casey Jr. Circus Train in 1985[/post] on Post #126
[post=38996888]Disneyland Trip Report Nov. 18-20 during the Holiday Season Part 1[/post] on Post #131
[post=38999407]Holiday Merchandise and Tree/Wreath Quest[/post] on Post #138
[post=39016591]Disneyland Trip Report Nov. 18-20 during the Holiday Season Part 2[/post] on Post #157
[post=39020669]Disneyland Trip Report Nov. 18-20 during the Holiday Season Part 3[/post] on Post #163
[post=39021084]SB Winter Castle 1st & 2nd Show[/post] on Post #166
[post=39022851]Holiday Treats at Disneyland[/post] on Post #168
[post=39023441]Disneyland Trip Report Nov. 18-20 during the Holiday Season Part 4[/post] on Post #169
[post=39025099]Tree & Wreath Quest[/post] on Post #170
[post=39030309]"Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks Part 1 11/18/10[/post] on Post #175
[post=38996888]Day 2 at DL on Friday Nov. 19, 2010[/post] on Post #178


*Videos*
Video of *Disneyland 35th Anniversary Celebration Special* on youtube Opening with Cheers Part 1, Haunted Mansion Part 2, President Reagan Part 3, Jungle Cruise w/Tony Danza Part 4, C3PO, R2D2, Miss Piggy and Gonzo Part 5, Ernest P Worrell Part 6, DJ Jazzy Jeff & the Fresh Prince (Will Smith & Jeff Townes) Part 7

Video of *RDCT fireworks* on March 17, 2010 on youtube Part 1, Part 2

Video of *WoC* on August 14, 2010 on youtube: Part 1, Part 2, Part 3, Part 4

Video of *Halloween Screams Fireworks* on Oct 1st, 2010 on youtube: Part 1, Part 2

Video of *Mickey's Costume Party Cavalcade* on Oct 1st, 2010 on youtube: MCPC during MHP

Video of *Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle 1st Show* on November 18, 2010 on youtube: 1st Show

Video of *Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle 2nd Show* on November 18, 2010 on youtube: 2nd Show


----------



## mvf-m11c

Pictures from our viewing area for WoC on August 14, 2010. I actually use my Sony HDR-XR520V Camcorder and tape the show and than took each frame and got the picture from my video.







































































There was a glitch in the World of Color Ending sign. We only got to see World instead of the whole sign.





I'll post more pics of WoC and than F! on the Friday trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Part 2 of the pictures from our viewing area for WoC on August 14, 2010. I actually use my Sony HDR-XR520V Camcorder and tape the show and than took each frame and got the picture from my video.

This is at the beginning toward the Wall-E scene.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Part 3 of the pictures from our viewing area for WoC on August 14, 2010. I actually use my Sony HDR-XR520V Camcorder and tape the show and than took each frame and got the picture from my video.

The next scene is Toy Story to th Lion King scene


----------



## mvf-m11c

Pictures from the ROA for the 1st show of F! on August 13, 2010. I actually use my Sony HDR-XR520V Camcorder and tape the show and than took each frame and got the picture from my video.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just concluded my trip this month August 13 - 15, 2010 YU-GI-OH! World Championship Week. That weekend was crowded and very unpredictable than all my other trip since one of my party members was sick and did not get to experience DL to the fullest. Luckily the GR gave the member of my party that was sick another ticket to use in the near future and he was excited. It would have been bad if we wasted a whole day ticket for just a few hours.

Now I am planning my pre-trip for October 1 - 3, 2010 during Mickey's Halloween Party (MHP on Oct 1st).

*Cast:* Me Bret 28, DA Fae 58, and my DC Katherine 12

This will be my fifth trip to DL this year (Mar. 16-18, Mar. 26, June 10-13, & Aug. 13-15). This will be my DA 2nd trip to DL this year (June 10-13). This will be my DC 2nd trip to DL this year (May 14-16 during the Dental Convention at Anaheim Convention Center with her family).

Our trip is not until the first weekend of October and right now we are getting our plans ready for our trip. It is also during Gay week and we are planned for that. This will be my first trip to DL in October since the md 90s and this will be DA and DC first trip in October. I have stayed at DL during October, but I have never seen it decorated during the Halloween season. My DA and I got convinced to come to DL in October by a nice couple that we waited during our June trip to see the debut of WoC. They were locals and members of Club 33, he said that Halloween Scream is a must see firework show. I knew how good HS was since my DBF worked at DL for a year and went during the Halloween season last year and it is a must see firework show. That convinced my DA to come back to DL in October and see HS and MHP. This is very excited news for my DC who only goes to DL during the month of May during the Dental Convention at the A.C.C. She convinced her parents to let her go with us to DL in October and we were excited to have company for our trip. We are all excited to try out MHP, see HS and the Halloween decorations around the resort. I'm also interested of riding SMGG, this is going to be a great trip to DL this year. The other trips this year was great especially seeing WoC during its debut week.

We will be driving down from Sacramento to Anaheim like my DA and I always do on our previous trips together. It is nice to fly, but I do bring a lot of bags and camera equipment so it does make sense to drive down in just 7 hours. It just not worth paying the extra money for extra bags and getting a rental car. We will be driving down in my Honda Civic Hybrid which saves us a lot of money. For a round trip to DL, we only have to fill the car up twice during the trip. That is not bad since the car needs only 10 gallons of fuel to be full. We will stop at Livingston (close to Merced) that is always on our way to Anaheim to see my grandmother. Than after we stop at my grandmothers house, we will head on over to Anaheim. The plan time for us to leave is around 7:30 am and get to Livingston around 9:00 am. Than we will leave around 9:30 am and head over to Anaheim. With the calculations, we will be at DL around 3:30 and check-in to the hotel.

We will be staying at the GCH. This is the first time me and my DA to stay at the GCH since 2001 (Yea when it opened during that year). It has been a long time for me and my DA to stay on-property but it costs a lot of money to stay on-property and we always choose to stay off-site and go many times to DL. But this is special to stay at the GCH, not only during the first night of MHP but also this will be my DC first time to stay at the GCH. She has stayed at the DLH and PPH, but not at the GCH and she is very excited. Like I have posted in the past, I got a standard room at $228 a night with the AP discount. I could have chosen the theme park view for $284 a night, but we wanted a view of Paradise Bay instead of Condor Flats. So I waited until DL has the right price for the standard and I got the standard room at a low price last month. I also reserved a Garden view room so we won't have to look out at DL drive, but I also would like to see the Monorail go past in the Garden view. It is very exciting to stay at the GCH again and than try MM on Saturday and Sunday. I have tried MM with the 3+ day ticket, but not the hotel. Also I am looking forward go through the DCA hotel entrance and get FP tickets in the morning before the general public can. This will be a special trip for my DC since she didn't get to see WoC when she was there in May and we will be able to get the blue section on Saturday by using the GCH entrance.

We will be in the park for all three days of our trip and will take advantage of MM on Saturday and Sunday. We already have our tickets for MHP on Friday and my DA and DC have two day park hopper tickets for a full day on Saturday and we will be in the parks until 11 am on Sunday and head back home to Sacramento.

Our goal for that weekend will be attending MHP on October 1st and seeing HS from the Hub. During MHP we will be going to each station and meeting the characters around DL on Friday. Also riding SMGG and letting my DC see WoC from the best spot from the Blue section.


*Plan*

*Friday:* Get into DL for MHP at 4 pm (the time they let guests in with MHP tickets into the park). Hope to do some rides before DL asks all the non-MHP ticket holder to leave the park. I am planning on getting a firework Hub spot 2 to 3 hours before the fireworks starts. (Just to be safe and I want to get a prime spot for the fireworks). After HS, than we will go around the park and go to each character station and try out the candy. Hopefully we will be able to do SMGG that night, if we can't we will do it first thing in the morning on Saturday or Sunday.

*Saturday:* Go to DL early in the morning using MM with the DLR room key and go to Fantasyland. Than around 9 am, head back on over to the GCH park entrance and get FP for the 9 pm WoC show. Later in the afternoon, I will head on over to the Plaza Pavilion AP Center and upgrade my DLR PAP to the Premiere Pass. We will use Ridemax to plan our rides during our stay and eating at the different restaurants at the resort. Than we will get ready to be in the mob around 7 pm for the 9 pm WoC show.

*Sunday:* Go to DL early in the morning for MM and use Ridemax to take advantage of the rides. Than we will have breakfast at CC and hope to meet Chef Oscar. Than we will leave around 11 am and head on back to Sacramento.


*Dining*

*Friday:* Dinner @ RSV and get Steak Gumbo (I always eat there first during the first day of my trip)

*Saturday:* Lunch @ Storyteller's Cafe at 12 pm, and Dinner @ Tomorrowland Terrace at 5 pm.

*Sunday:* Breakfast @ Carnation Cafe at 9am


I will keep planning on my October trip and than the WDW trip in December. I will be using Ridemax for Saturday and Sunday.

Please feel free to say something about my trip in less than six weeks.

Thank you

Bret


----------



## mvf-m11c

*40 Days to GO!!!* 

Until the Oct. Trip

I will set up my plan for Saturday Oct. 2nd.


----------



## mvf-m11c

39 Days to Go!!! 

Time to Boogie


----------



## mvf-m11c

We are considering doing F! dessert package on Saturday October 2nd for the 10:30 show. Since we will be watching WoC from Paradise Bay for the 9 pm show and than after WoC we will head on over to DL and head over to the F! dessert seating. I know that it is possible to watch WoC than go over to the ROA and see F! for the 2nd show. 

I also know that I can send a member of our cast over to DL and check-in all of our members for the 10:30 show while the other members can get a good viewing area for WoC for the 9 pm show. This will give our group a good viewing area for WoC at the 9 pm show and a seating area for F!.

Should I do WoC than F! dessert package on Saturday night? But I am also considering doing F! first, than watching the fireworks (possibly RDCT) and than the 2nd show for WoC. But I also know that it is also a disadvantage to come from DL and get a good viewing area for the 2nd show of WoC. If I do the dining package, I at least will get a good viewing spot. But I am not planning on doing the dining package for the 2nd show.


----------



## joeysmommy

Hi Bret-
great PTR!
I will be there the same time as you in October 9/28-10/4. Me, DS6, DS8 and my mom.
DN24, Dnephew24 will meet us on 9/28. SIL will meet us Saturday 10/2

We are flying down Sept 28 from Oakland- got $49 fare on southwest plus $25 off per ticket so the four of us are paying $290 for rt flights!

We were going to drive down but at that great price I couldn't resist.

We are staying at Hojo's pirate suite tues and wed night then moving over to GCH Thurs-Mon.

Tuesday we'll arrive at the parks around 4pm- promised my DS6 we will ride Screamin first since he is finally tall enough. hit some of the favorites in both parks, head back to the hotel to play at the pool.

I don't think we'll be able to do WOC that late in the day, I'm sure all the FP will be gone.

We'll get a 2 day park hopper to use for Tues, Wed. 
Thursday we rent a car and go to Legoland.
Friday we will use our GAD vouchers for DCA and then we have MHP tickets for that night. Will probably be Princess Leia again..the boys will be Darth Vader and Boba Fett.

Saturday /Sunday we'll spend in both parks using the park hoppers I won on the radio.

I was considering trying to do F! and WoC in one night also but I think with little guys it might be hectic.

Carnation cafe we will have to do lunch at least twice..we got to meet Oscar last time and took pics with him, he is very nice.

The kids love RFC, so definitely dinner there.

We are taking the Happy haunts Tour on Sat night so that should be fun and a great way to get around the long waits in line.

Have a great trip!

35 days to go!


----------



## mvf-m11c

* 36 Day to Go!!! *


----------



## mvf-m11c

joeysmommy said:


> Hi Bret-
> great PTR!
> I will be there the same time as you in October 9/28-10/4. Me, DS6, DS8 and my mom.
> DN24, Dnephew24 will meet us on 9/28. SIL will meet us Saturday 10/2
> 
> We are flying down Sept 28 from Oakland- got $49 fare on southwest plus $25 off per ticket so the four of us are paying $290 for rt flights!
> 
> We were going to drive down but at that great price I couldn't resist.
> 
> We are staying at Hojo's pirate suite tues and wed night then moving over to GCH Thurs-Mon.
> 
> Tuesday we'll arrive at the parks around 4pm- promised my DS6 we will ride Screamin first since he is finally tall enough. hit some of the favorites in both parks, head back to the hotel to play at the pool.
> 
> I don't think we'll be able to do WOC that late in the day, I'm sure all the FP will be gone.
> 
> We'll get a 2 day park hopper to use for Tues, Wed.
> Thursday we rent a car and go to Legoland.
> Friday we will use our GAD vouchers for DCA and then we have MHP tickets for that night. Will probably be Princess Leia again..the boys will be Darth Vader and Boba Fett.
> 
> Saturday /Sunday we'll spend in both parks using the park hoppers I won on the radio.
> 
> I was considering trying to do F! and WoC in one night also but I think with little guys it might be hectic.
> 
> Carnation cafe we will have to do lunch at least twice..we got to meet Oscar last time and took pics with him, he is very nice.
> 
> The kids love RFC, so definitely dinner there.
> 
> We are taking the Happy haunts Tour on Sat night so that should be fun and a great way to get around the long waits in line.
> 
> Have a great trip!
> 
> 35 days to go!



Nice PTR

Congrats for winning tickets on the radio. 

The good thing about staying at the GCH is that you and your family will be able to attend MM on Saturday and Sunday. 

When you are there on Tuesday, I would use the GAD voucher on Tuesday than on Friday since you could spend a full half day at DL and DCA on Friday than go to DL for MHP. It would make sense to use your PH on Friday than on Tuesday while you will only be in DCA for only 4 hours that day and Friday for 8 hours.

You can do WoC on Tuesday if you want to do the picnic. That is an easy way to get a FP for WoC. You just show up a few hours until the 8:15 show and still get a good spot for the blue or yellow FP.

You could try to do WoC and F! on the same night, but it is really difficult to get the best spots.

The schedule looks good, hope you and your family have a great trip.

Maybe in a long shot, maybe I will see you there at the GCH. I will have my LGMH on my backpacks during my stay.

I will think about getting a Halloween costume for MHP on Oct 1st.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*35 Days to Go!!!*


----------



## mvf-m11c

*33 Days to Go!!!*

Can't wait any longer.


----------



## lulubelle

It will be here before you know it, Bret!
We are going Oct 29-30, staying in the villas, going to the party on Friday Oct 29.  I hope it is a lot of fun!


----------



## mvf-m11c

lulubelle said:


> It will be here before you know it, Bret!
> We are going Oct 29-30, staying in the villas, going to the party on Friday Oct 29.  I hope it is a lot of fun!



Hope you and your group have a good time during your visit later in October.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now with F! dragon not working on Saturday and no time table for its return. We now decided not to do the F! dessert package. I was hoping to do both WoC and F! the same night, but with the uncertain of Murphy not running in October, we decided not do do the F! dessert package.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*25 Days to go!!!*


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now my DA and I are now considering doing the Happiest Haunts tour for Friday Oct. 1st. Since DL now offers a ultimate experience package for HalloweenTime. But the only reason we don't want to do the Happiest Haunts tour is that it starts at 5:00 pm and it will last 3 hours for the tour. And when it gets around 8 pm and we head over to DL, we might not be able to get a curb spot right in front of SBC for HS. But I am not doing it on Saturday since my cast will try to be at the blockade for WoC that night.

So I am still wondering if I should do the Happiest Haunts tour or just don't do it? I wanted to get a good front row viewing area of HS on that night. So i might have to do the tour one day in the future.


----------



## joeysmommy

I was contemplating the same thing today when I called to book the happy haunts Tour for Sat Oct 2. I thought it included front row seats for the fireworks but the CM told me it does not.

I thought 5pm was a little early for the tour to start.

Last time we did the Discover the magic Tour and the Xmas Holiday Tour and they were the highlight of our trip, so I know all will be disappointed if there is no tour this time.

I thought about doing the tour on Friday night too, but I know my kids will be itching to get on rides and trick or treat for candy

Have you decided on a costume yet?


----------



## joeysmommy

mvf-m11c said:


> Nice PTR
> 
> Congrats for winning tickets on the radio.
> 
> The good thing about staying at the GCH is that you and your family will be able to attend MM on Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> When you are there on Tuesday, I would use the GAD voucher on Tuesday than on Friday since you could spend a full half day at DL and DCA on Friday than go to DL for MHP. It would make sense to use your PH on Friday than on Tuesday while you will only be in DCA for only 4 hours that day and Friday for 8 hours.
> 
> You can do WoC on Tuesday if you want to do the picnic. That is an easy way to get a FP for WoC. You just show up a few hours until the 8:15 show and still get a good spot for the blue or yellow FP.
> 
> You could try to do WoC and F! on the same night, but it is really difficult to get the best spots.
> 
> The schedule looks good, hope you and your family have a great trip.
> 
> Maybe in a long shot, maybe I will see you there at the GCH. I will have my LGMH on my backpacks during my stay.
> 
> I will think about getting a Halloween costume for MHP on Oct 1st.



Hi Bret-
Sorry if I piggy-backed on your PTR..I was a little excited.
Thanks for the congrats on winning tickets..my kids were 30 mins late for school that morning the secretary totally understood when I told her why.

Good point on using the GAD at DCA for Tuesday, I was trying to make the $44 MHP ticket a little easier to swallow.
 I'll just tell the kids we'll save DL for Wednesday morning. I promised Joey we'd ride Calif Screamin first thing on Tuesday afternoon.
I really want to see WoC on a weeknight before it gets too crowded on the weekend. But then we can also get an early FP when we're at GCH Sunday morning.

Definitely planning on MM while at GCH if I can get my sleepyheads up that early...love those blackout shades!


----------



## mvf-m11c

joeysmommy said:


> I was contemplating the same thing today when I called to book the happy haunts Tour for Sat Oct 2. I thought it included front row seats for the fireworks but the CM told me it does not.
> 
> I thought 5pm was a little early for the tour to start.
> 
> Last time we did the Discover the magic Tour and the Xmas Holiday Tour and they were the highlight of our trip, so I know all will be disappointed if there is no tour this time.
> 
> I thought about doing the tour on Friday night too, but I know my kids will be itching to get on rides and trick or treat for candy
> 
> Have you decided on a costume yet?



I knew that the Happy Haunts tour did not include front row seats for HS. It would be nice if they offer that.

5pm is early for the Happy Haunts tour, but with HS starts at 9:30 it does make sense to start at 5pm for the tour. 

I'm glad that you enjoyed the DtMT and the Xmas Holiday tour. I really enjoyed the Xmas Holiday tour when my DA and I did it last year. Not only going through DL and getting on the ride on HMH and IASWH. But the preferred seating for "A Christmas Fantasy" parade was great.

I can't blame you for not doing the HHT on Friday since I want to take advantage of going on a lot of different rides during MHP. I would have done the same thing and don't do the tour on MHP. But you do save some money on the MHP and HHT ticket.

I have not decided yet, but the original plan for me is to wear a Disney Halloween shirt and a Halloween mask since I will be taping HS around the Hub on Friday.


----------



## mvf-m11c

joeysmommy said:


> Hi Bret-
> Sorry if I piggy-backed on your PTR..I was a little excited.
> Thanks for the congrats on winning tickets..my kids were 30 mins late for school that morning the secretary totally understood when I told her why.
> 
> Good point on using the GAD at DCA for Tuesday, I was trying to make the $44 MHP ticket a little easier to swallow.
> I'll just tell the kids we'll save DL for Wednesday morning. I promised Joey we'd ride Calif Screamin first thing on Tuesday afternoon.
> I really want to see WoC on a weeknight before it gets too crowded on the weekend. But then we can also get an early FP when we're at GCH Sunday morning.
> 
> Definitely planning on MM while at GCH if I can get my sleepyheads up that early...love those blackout shades!



It's np. I liked your PTR during your visit to DL later this month.

I would definitely try to take advantage of MM so you can get to DL one hour early to enjoy Fantasyland rides. You should ride on PP first thing in the morning while PP will be crowded later during the day. And also the half hour extra time to get FP for WoC.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Post pics from Christmas season:

SBC during the day





SBC during the night















Believe...In Holiday Fireworks










A Christmas Fantasy Parade from the Holiday Tour reserved seating


----------



## mvf-m11c

*15 Days to Go!!!*


----------



## mvf-m11c

Posting more pics of DL. Today is Remember Dreams Come True Fireworks. Taken on March 17, 2010 on St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## mvf-m11c

More pics from RDCT fireworks on March 17, 2010


----------



## mvf-m11c

*10 Days* to go and I'm getting excited after seeing the Halloween pics from other DISers.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Today's pictures

Pictures of Paradise Bay being drained and the WoC platform being put in.

Taken on December 2008
















Taken on June 2009











Taken on December 2009











Taken on March 2010


----------



## mvf-m11c

*8 Days* to Go!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Today I am posting RDCT videotaped on March 17, 2010 on my youtube account.

RDCT 3/17/10 Part 1

RDCT 3/17/10 Part 2


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just *7 Days* to Go!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'm just *5 days *away at DL and I am planning my schedule at DL for Friday during MHP. 

*Schedule for Oct. 1st during MHP*

We will be driving down from Sacramento to Anaheim like my DA and I always do on our previous trips together. It is nice to fly, but I do bring a lot of bags and camera equipment so it does make sense to drive down in just 7 hours. It just not worth paying the extra money for extra bags and getting a rental car. We will be driving down in my Honda Civic Hybrid which saves us a lot of money. For a round trip to DL, we only have to fill the car up twice during the trip. That is not bad since the car needs only 10 gallons of fuel to be full. We will stop at Livingston (close to Merced) that is always on our way to Anaheim to see my grandmother. Than after we stop at my grandmothers house, we will head on over to Anaheim. The plan time for us to leave is around 7:30 am and get to Livingston around 9:00 am. Than we will leave around 9:30 am and head over to Anaheim. With the calculations, we will be at DL around 3:30 and check-in to the hotel.

We will be staying at the GCH. This is the first time me and my DA to stay at the GCH since 2001. It has been a long time for me and my DA to stay on-property but it costs a lot of money to stay on-property and we always choose to stay off-site and go many times to DL. But this is special to stay at the GCH, not only during the first night of MHP but also this will be my DC first time to stay at the GCH. She has stayed at the DLH and PPH, but not at the GCH and she is very excited. We are staying in a standard view room at the GCH and I was hoping that we will be able to get a garden view instead of the street view. I want to get a garden view so we can see the monorail go by.

This is going to be very interesting to see how many rides my cast can do before HS starts at 9:30 on Friday Oct. We wanted do do as many rides before HS starts and one of my cast will be saving a viewing spot right by the Hub in front of SB castle. We will be rotating each time so we can go on rides and go get something to eat. I was planning on getting a spot for HS at least 2 - 3 hours. Some of you would say why would I waste my time saving a spot during MHP? I wanted to see HS so badly and I am willing to stake out a spot to see HS to the fullest and videotape so you DISers can watch it on my youtube. I hope everything goes well and I don't have to wait at the hub for more than 3 hours for HS.

We will be having dinner at Royal Street Veranda. My DA and I always go to RDV first for lunch and dinner on the first day at DL. This is have been our tradition for the last few years. The first day we go to DL, we eat at the RSV first.

After HS we are planning on try to go to all 50 treat stations around the park. It is going to be difficult to find all the 50 stations around the park and we plan on seeing the characters around the park. My DC wants to see all the different Disney characters around the park.

I know that SMGG would be at least an hour long when we get there in the park at 4pm and we are not planning on going on SMGG until the next day or Sunday in the morning. I was thinking of seeing HMH that day since I always love the Holiday overlay at the HM.

When we get there, I will be taking pictures around DL and hope to get every Halloween decoration around the park that day or I will do it the next two days at DL.

I will using Ridemax for the first two hours of our time at DL and we are not planning on riding anymore rides after 7pm since we will be eating dinner and getting on HMH at 6:30pm. Than when MHP starts, we will be going around the park and going to each different treat stations and character locations around the park for the rest of the night.

After MHP at 10:30, we will head on back to the GCH and go to bed so we can get to DL at 7am for MM on Saturday. I will be up that night so I can post the pictures of MHP that night.

Here is my plan for DL on Oct. 1st 2010 during MHP.





Thank you for reading my PTR and I am hoping for more suggestions before I leave on Friday.

Thank you


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Schedule for Saturday Oct 2nd*

This is the fun day since we will be going on a lot of different rides and see WoC that night. We are going to try to do all of the best rides (SMGG, Indy, etc.) in the morning while in the afternoon we will take a long break and sit right next to the pool at the GCH. Than later during the day, we will go back to DL and do more rides and get ready for WoC for the 1st show.

We will take advantage of MM on Saturday and get all of the Fantasyland rides done. This will be my first time doing MM in almost 3 years since I mostly go to DL for only two days.

We will also be taking advantage of the WoC early entrance so we could get in the park half an hour early than normal hours so we can get FP for WoC. We plan on seeing the first show of WoC.

Here is is my first half schedule for Oct 2nd.





I will post the 2nd part of my schedule later during the day. Please post any comments or ideas for my pre-trip plan this Friday.

Thank you


----------



## mvf-m11c

Schedule for Saturday *Oct 2nd*

In the middle of the afternoon, we will rest up at our hotel for about a few hours and head back to DL to go on more rides. We will head to DL first and than later during the night, we will have dinner at the ESPN Zone. This is a must do for my DA and I every time we go to DL together. 

After dinner, we will head on over to DCA and get right at the blockade so we will be able to get a railing view for WoC. My DC won't want to wait that long for a show, but I told her that this is a must thing to do unless you want to see it in front of other guests. 

Than after WoC, we will head on over to DL and just do night rides for awhile and head back to the room and rest up for the next day.

Here is my 2nd part of my schedule for Oct 2nd.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just *2 days* to go until we are at the happiest place on earth. I am also planning on upgrading my DL premium AP to the premier so I can use it when I go to WDW during the Holiday season. I am very excited and can't sleep the last few days while I get to see the Halloween decorations up and seeing Halloween Screams fireworks on Oct 1st.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I cant wait till tomorrow when my DA, my DC and I go to DL during MHP.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Friday October 1st, 2010 

Today is the day for my group to head out of Sacramento and go to the happiest place on earth during the Halloween season. It is around 6 am that I have got up and load up all my bags into my car. I brought all my standard equipment that I would use during a DL trip. i brought my Nikon D60 DSLR camera, my Sony HDR-XR520 HD camcorder, tripod and my iPad while i update my live TR during the visit. 

After I load all my thing in my car, I left my house around 7am and I went to pick up my DC Katherine from my uncles house who is just a few blocks away from my house and after that I went over to pick up my DA from her house. Than we started to hit the road and head over to my grandmothers house first. She lives in Livingston, CA close to Merced. It will take about one and a half hours to get to her house from Sacramento. We always stop there first when my DA and i go to DL so e can visit her and rest up for awhile.

We got to my grandmothers house around 8:30am today and we said hello to her and rest up just for awhile until it was time for the three of us to head back on the road and go to DL. We left my grandmothers house around 8:45am and right now we are currently on Highway 99 going to Los Angeles. From the calculation going to DL from Livingston it will take around 5 and a half hours until we reach DL. We are currently on the road of 99 and r currently on the grapevine. 

When we get to the GCH, i will update my TR and post pics of the hotel.


----------



## disneymum58

Wow Bret!  We will be going to Disneyland Oct. 21 -25 and MHP Oct.22.  I can't wait to read more of your report.  I would especially be interested to know how they handle the mix in of guests and whether it is possible to get our wristbands early if we are already in the park using our AP.
What were the crowds like for the fireworks?


----------



## mvf-m11c

We just got back from MHP and it was even better than I expected. But I will post that later, I'm posting my day when I got to DL.

We got to the GCH hotel around 3:30pm today and we just got our room immediately since I have pre-check with my phone. The GCH had our room all set up when we got there and I was impressed on how fast the GCH got the room. I asked them if I could have a garden view than the street view and they honored my request.

Our room number was 3309 and we could see the garden view and the monorail. I was so impressed with the room since I haven't stayed at the GCH since 2001. I like to thank the guys who set up the GCH thread and help me with all the info on the GCH. 




































My DA and DC were still unpacking and didn't want to go into the park early, so I went by myself. I got to the main gate around 4:15pm and there were a lot of guests with there costumes on and ready to go into the park. DL had two different lines to enter the park. The middle right side line was for the MHP guests while the left side was the standard park line. I had to wait for awhile since the CMs took there time and moved the guests slowly. When we walked in, they had a line setup for the MHP and we moved to the right hand side of the entrance. The CM's put on a purple wristband for the guests who are attending MHP. Than we got a small treat bag. It was not big, but it was big enough to carry some candy.































This is what the CM gave us for the MHP. A purple wristband with numbers on it and nothing special.





When I got into the park around 4:30, there were a few guests all dressed up and it was kind of crowded with the regular guests and the MHP guests. They had nothing setup around the park for MHP except the Mickey ghost and Mickey pumpkin lights around the park. When I looked at all the rides around the park, they were kind of crowded and I just went around the park and looked at all the Halloween decorations. I took pictures of MS USA and Frontierland.

Than it was around 5:30pm and my DA and DC came into the park and got their wristband and treat bag and we tried to do our ridemax plan, but it was later and it was even more crowded than we expected. So we did not do any rides during the day after HS, I will write that down later. We went to have dinner at RSV and have steak gumbo like I always do and my DA got the vegetarian gumbo. My DC didn't want gumbo, so we head on over to the Golden Horse Shoe and she got chicken nuggets. We had a nice meal and it was around 6:30 so we went to the hub and get our spots for HS. 
















When we got there, the CMs were roping off the area right in front of SB castle. Everyone including my group were wondering why they were blocking the viewing area. They said that until the non-ticket holders leave the park, they will open the viewing area. I was kind of bummed that we had to wait until 8pm to be let in the viewing area. DL announced to the park that DL would be closing at 7pm and guests who do not have a ticket will be able to purchase one at the Plaza Pavilion. But later they said that they would let guests in the viewing area after the Mickey's Cavalcade parade is over. I was not happy of how DL didn't plan it better. DL CMs were going around the park with their flash lights and were checking everyone in the park to see if they have a wristband for tonight.































It was around 8pm and most of the non-ticket holders have left the park. But there were some guests who did not have a wristband and were asked to leave the park. Some of those guests were not happy, but they had no choice.

The Cavalcade parade started at 8:15pm from IASW to MS USA. When I get back on Sunday, I will try to put the cavalcade parade on my youtube account. The parade was okay and have many Disney characters that we see all the time and some characters that I haven't seen in ages. Most of the CM were in costume and some were great and okay. It was like the parade was built on the cheap end, but the last float was the best when they had all the main Disney characters in there costumes.











I'm getting tired, since we will be getting up early in the morning for MM. I will update my TR later.

Thank you for reading part 1 of my TR.


----------



## amamax2

Great report so far!  I cannot believe that after all the driving, DL stuff, and knowing you have to get up early for MM, that you still took the time to write this up!  

Can't wait to read more!  and Thanks!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just got back and taking a quick break until we head on over to Paradise Bay for the 9:00pm WoC show. Now I left off at Mickey's Costume Party Cavalcade parade and I will go back from last night.

When the Mickey's Costume Party Cavalcade has left the Hub around Tomorrowland, everyone sprinted over in front of SB castle. My DA didn't want to sit on the curb with my DC, so we were in the center in front of SBC for HS around 8:40. In just around 10 minutes, the whole area in front of SBC was already full. There were people laying on the ground, trying to walk by through the guests to find a small spot to sit. It was chaos after MCPC and everyone just went to the hub and see HS.

There was also a Disney camera crew behind us and another one in the front of SB castle. I would expect that they would post the video on the main website and other property own Disney videos. I thought it was just a media crew, but it was an actual Disney Media crew.

When HS was about to start, my DA was sitting alone on one of the park benches until a tall man just came in the last second and blocked her. She asked him "excuse me", than he turned around and ignored my DA and turned back over in front of SB castle. She was irate and had to sit on top of the bench in order to see HS that night. I was also kind of mad that someone would be so rude to come in the last second and block my DA when we got there for two hours.

We got to see HS at 9:30pm last night and it was even better than I had watch on youtube. Now I know why it was rated so high from a lot of other DISers. This made our day, but my DA was still mad about that man blocking her out. But she was able to see HS and she was so impressed with the fireworks. They said that it was better than Magical and maybe Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks during the Holiday season. I still believe RDCT is the best fireworks at DL. I would say the RDCT is 1st, HS 2nd, Believe 3rd and Magical 4th. It was a great night to see the fireworks and now is time to go at more treat stations.

After HS, we head on over to NOS and was hoping to get on HMH, when we got to NOS, we saw Jack and Sally right next to the French Market. It was very interesting to see that the eating area i the French Market was turned into a dancing area for MHP. That was kind of neat and everyone had a blast at the dancing area in the French Market. The ROA was kind of neat too that DL use the smoke around the ROA and use the light towers for F! to make the ROA glow at night. When we got to HMH, it was already at a 10 min wait, so we waited and got on HMH. 

The HMH is still the same over the years, but I really like the gingerbread house in the dining room when Jack in his Santa costume popped out of the back from the gingerbread house. 

After HMH, we head on over to Critter country and went to a few treat stations around the area. We also got to see Pooh and his friends. After Critter Country, we head on over to the back side of Frontierland and went to Big Thunder Ranch and went to more treat stations. We got to see Buzz, Woody and Jesse in there. We also got to see Mickey and Minnie in the Ranch also. Than we went into Fantasyland and went to more treat stations.

We head on over to IASW and got to see a lot of different Disney Villains like Captain Hook, Jafar, Malificent, and Cruela. We also saw that they had Disney princesses at the DPFF and we didn't go in that area since it was crowded with a lot of young kids. Than we head on over to the back side of Matterhorn Mountain and there was four treat stations in a line and we got our treats in just one walk. 

It was around 11pm and we need to get up first thing in the morning so we could enter DL at 7am for MM and 9am for WoC FP. We head out of the park and walked back to the GCH. We all went to bed around 11:30pm. 

That was kind of a exciting day and a miserable day. It was great to see HS and go to each different treat stations. But my DA was mad about the tall guy blocking her. HS made up for her to forget the guy blocking her. 

I will post another part of my TR later while we are going to get ready for WoC at 9pm.

Thank you


----------



## disneymum58

Do you know what rides in Fantasyland are operating while the fireworks are on?  Did you happen to notice what the lines were like for Peter Pan during MHP?


----------



## mvf-m11c

disneymum58 said:


> Do you know what rides in Fantasyland are operating while the fireworks are on?  Did you happen to notice what the lines were like for Peter Pan during MHP?



Most of the fantasyland rides were open during MHP, but I was in front of SB castle for HS and I would assume that most of the fantasy lands rides were closed due to the fireworks. The line for PP was not long during MHP, I would say bout 15 min wait around 10:30 last night.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I am almost back home in Sacramento and now I am writing my TR on Saturday Oct 2nd.

It was around 6:30 am and my DA was tired from Friday night and decided not to go to DL during MM. So my DC and I went to DL during MM. We left our room at 6:55 am and walked out to the main entrance of DL. 

We got inside DL at 7:05 just a few mintues after DL opened for the MM guests. This was my first time in years that I went to MM and my DC has done it a couple of times during her stay. I asked her what she wanted to do first, so we went over to Fantasyland and went on PP first. It was only a 5 min wait so we on it first. Than we head on over to Matterhorn Mountain and it was just a walk on. We went on the Tomorrowland side and it was fun. Than we head on over to SMGG, the line was only 10 min wait and it was already around 7:30 am. We went on SMGG and it was just like a walk on. I thought there was a waiting area when we got to the loading station. After SMGG, we went on BLAB. I love going on this ride since I broke my personal best on my last trip. When we got off, my DC had 313,100 points while I had 845,500 points. Than it was time for the all the guests to enter the park, so we head on over to the barricade at Adventureland and wait to go on Indy. 

We did not use the ridemax prgram since it would be more fun to go onrides by our instincts that a plan schedule. When DL had the rope drop, we sprinted over to Indy and we were just few people away from being first in line. We had to wait a couple of minutes until they let the guests on Indy. It was nice to go on Indy and than we head on over to Splash and got FP. Than we went on Splash and it was just a walk on. Than we head on over to ride Winnie the Pooh.  After Pooh, we head on ov to BTMRR and it was just a few minutes wait. 

It was close to 9 am and we head on out of DL and head back to the hotel so we can get our FP for WoC. We met my DA at the GCH gate and we got st the gate around 9:10. We had to show our room key to the CMs at the gate and we were inside DCA. We got the blue FP for the 9 pm WoC show. We knew what color we got and my DC was excited to see WoC. We still havethe FP for Splash, but since my DC and I have done it, we decided not to go back to DL and go on Splash. We all decided to go back to the hotel room and rest up for awhile.

When it was around 10 am, we went back in DCA through the GCH entrance and we went to Paradise Pier and the first thing we did was to go on Mickey's Fun Wheel and I got to take pictures of DCA in the sky. While my DA went to Soarin to get FP for all three of us and she didn't want to go on MFW. After MFW, my DC and I went on SSS. She like this swings than the orange stinger. After SSS, we went over. To Hollywood Land and went to see the Tron area and it was not bad as we have thought after they took out Glow fest. Than it was time to return to Soarin at 11:00 am. We went Soarin and it was great like always. We also go the best view, the center stage and the very top of the ride. My DA and DC were happy to be on the dead center and the very top. After Soarin, we head on over to the Blue Sky Cellar and see all the new upcoming expansion of DCA. The weird thing about that day in the morning to the afternoon was that it rain during that time. I was kind of surprised to see it rain and than later during the day it just cleared up.

Than it was close to noon, so we head on back to the GCH and went to luck st Storyteller's Cafe for our 12pm reservation. It was my DA and my first time eating at the restaurant since 5 years. My DC loved the restaurant and she will want to try it again with her family the next time she comes down. She had the pasta, DA had the chicken sandwich and I had the angus burger.

After Storyteller's Cafe we went back to our room and rest up. My wants to go to the pool and chill out while my DA wants to watch the Ryder cup in the room. I decided to go outside with my DC at the pool. The GCH pool was very nice and it looked better in person. I liked the photos from KCmike who provided the pictures of the pool on the GCH thread.

I will post the 2nd part of the trip later.

Thank you for reading my TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Pictures from MHP on Friday Oct. 1st 2010


----------



## RweTHEREyet

I have loved all your pictures and em enjoying reading your Trip report. Thank you for taking the time to post all the pics and give us such detail on the Halloween Party.  Glad you and your family had such a good time.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now I am uploading HS onto youtube so it will be awhile until it uploads and I will continue my TR from Saturday afternoon.

To recap, myself and my DC were resting up at the GCH pool while my DA was watching the replay from the Ryder Cup in our hotel room. We stayed at the pool till 3pm. It was very nice to relax at the pool and the view of DCA was nice. When it got to 3pm my DC and I head back to the room and get ready for another day at DL in the afternoon to night. My DA just wants to rest up instead of going to the park with my DC. She will meet us when we are getting ready at the blockade for the 9pm WoC show.

So my DC and I head back to DL at 3:30 pm and was hoping to get on some rides in DL. When we got in, it was really crowded. It also seems like a regular summer crowd, but we can do most of the rides in the morning so we decided to look around for all the Halloween decorations around the park. So first we started at MS USA and looked at all the buildings for pumpkins. I have the pictures and I will post some of them in the windows.































After we looked for all the pumpkins in the MS USA building windows, we head on over to Frontierland and check-out the Halloween tree. It looked so great with the decorations and we got to see it later that night. I will talk about that later. Than we check out the DIA DE LOS MUERTOS right by Rancho del Zocalo Restaurant. I liked all the decorated skeletons and the color of each display.





















Than we head on over to Big Thunder Ranch and saw all the different character designs. Here is the link of my pictures on the Halloween at DLR Superthread - PART 2!!!! I really like how the CMs cut up and design all the different characters with pumpkins. 
My favorite was Yoda.





Than we walked around the park and was hoping that we could get on a ride for a short time, but they were all at least 30 min + wait on almost all the rides. I was kind of surprise to see that most of the wait times were long, but I was not surprise that it was crowded that it was during Gay Days week. It was around 5pm and it was time to head back to the hotel and go meet up with my DA so we can have dinner.

I will post more pics and update my TR.

Thank you


----------



## McNic

Great TR! Quick question about the HS fireworks...is everything mostly in the sky? If we are a little farther back I won't mind looking up, but is there anything "eye level" that we would miss?

Would love to watch your video, but I don't want to spoil the surprise  Only 8 days left!


----------



## mvf-m11c

McNic said:


> Great TR! Quick question about the HS fireworks...is everything mostly in the sky? If we are a little farther back I won't mind looking up, but is there anything "eye level" that we would miss?
> 
> Would love to watch your video, but I don't want to spoil the surprise  Only 8 days left!



Thx. Not everything is in the sky, all of the special effects are on SB castle. For where I am sitting in front of SB castle, you should be able to see everything.

Have a great trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now I left off when my DC and I went back to the GCH and meet up with my DA. 

It was around 5:15 pm, than we all head on over to the ESPN Zone to eat dinner before we head on over to the 9pm WoC show at DCA. I always like to go to the ESPN Zone and eat at the restaurant and watch sports game. That day, we watch different college football games. My DC and my DA shared the Baby Back Ribs while I have the Angus Top Sirloin Steak. 

After dinner, we didn't finish everything so, my DA went back to the room and dropped off our left over food from the ESPN Zone while my DC and I head on over to DCA and get ready at the blockade for WoC. It was around 6 pm and my DC and I were way early to be at the blockade. So I told my DC that I have decided to go over to Greetings at California store and go upgrade my DL Premium pass to the Premier. I am planning on going to WDW in December with my DA so I will do a TR for that trip also. While we were at the Greetings at California store, my DC went to look and find something to buy while I go to the AP center and upgrade my pass. It only took a few minutes and I am now the proud owner of the Premier AP.









Than it was around 6:30 and we decided it was time to wait around the blockade by Paradise Pier. My DA met us there at the blockade and we were already waiting while the CM's brought out the barricade for the blockade for the 9pm show. We talked to some other groups of people about WoC. A lot of them were excited to see the show and my DC was extremely excited to see the show. 

Also unexpectedly, I saw an old friend from my childhood was at DCA and waiting for the 9pm show. We went to High School together and I was surprised to see him during my trip. We talked to each other until it was time to go to the viewing area. My DF and his friends was in the yellow section while my group was in the blue section. 

While we were waiting, we saw a group of family that tried to come in the crowd and moved in front of us. I was irate to see that family come in and be in front of us. I talked to him and said that you have to be back in the crowd, he ignored me and the other guests were irate. Than a CM came and told that family they had to move in the back and he refuse. Than the management came and told them that they have to be in the back. The father was mad, but you can't just come up and be in front of other people while we waited for awhile.

Than it was 7:45 pm and they started to let all the guests with FPs for the 9pm show and I said goodbye to my DF and I might see them in the park after WoC. We got a railing view and I got all my equipment ready for WoC. My DC was getting excited to see WoC and she couldn't wait any longer to see it. As always, WoC had the pre-show ata 8:30 pm and I was surprise to see the green section Team Wazowski was the winner and we were in that section. I thought it was going to be Tigger or Sabastian area. But that was a surprise to me.

Waiting at the blockade for the 9pm WoC show.





Guests are waiting at the blockade waiting to get in Paradise Pier Viewing area.





Our Spot for the 9pm WoC show.





The WoC pre-show 1





The WoC pre-show 2





Than we watch the 9pm WoC show and my DC was so amazed by the show and wanted to see it again in the future. But I told her that I have videotaped the show and will give it to her when we got back. My DA was tired so she went back to the GCH and rest while my DC and I decided to go over to DL and try to make the 10:30 F! show at DL. I know that it is possible so we went on over to DL until we had an unexpected stop.

When we were in Condor Flats right by Soarin, we saw a long line at the popcorn stand and wondering why there were so many guests to buy popcorn. Than all of a sudden, we saw the Mickey's Ghost Popcorn Bucket and told my DC that I was looking for that the whole time during our stay and we decided to wait in line and get the buckets. As you read from the Halloween Superthread 2 page, I have posted that DL had the buckets at DCA right by Soarin. We have picked up three buckets, one for me, one for my DA and my DC. I was excited to get the bucket so we went back to the hotel and drop off the buckets at the room.












It was around 9:45 and I knew that we won't be able to get a good spot for the 10:30 pm F! show, so my DC and I decided to go back to DL and hope to go on some rides. My DA stayed behind and rest up at the room. 

Halloween Mickey Ghost Popcorn Bucket





My DC and I got inside DL around 10:10 and we went to go and see if we can do any rides while we were inside DL. Most of the rides were already long. So we just walked around the park and than we were at Frontierland and saw that F! was running for the 10:30 pm show. We watch it from the back and it was kind of interesting to see the show from the other side instead of seeing it at the viewing area.

F! from the back side of Frontierland by BTMRR




















We couldn't do much, so the only rides that we have done all night was the monorail and the DL railroad.











After that, it was around 11:15 pm and we decided to go back to the GCH and rest up and get ready for MM the next day. When we got back to the GCH, I have posted all the photos that I have taken during that night and it was exciting and disappointing. 

The excited part was to use MM and my DC seeing WoC for the first time and was excited. The only problems during that day was the rude family that was trying to get in front of the line when there were a lot of other guests waiting and the Premier didn't show my picture on the screen at the turnstile. But it was a great day.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now my last day at DL during the Halloween season on Sunday Oct. 3rd, 2010.

My DC and I woke up 6:30 am and were planning on going over to DL for MM while my DA didn't want to go to the park first thing in the morning so we just let her sleep in the hotel. 

We left the GCH and head on over to DL for MM. We got to the park around 7:05 am and I was about to use my premier pass for the first time in DL. When I showed them my pass, they said that there is no picture in the data. I told them that I have a picture since I was a premium AP holder and I just upgraded my pass on Saturday. She said to go to the AP center to get it fixed. I was wondering why should I go first thing in the morning during MM. I just ignored her and plan to use our MM wisely.

When we got in, it wasn't that crowded just as Saturday. The first thing we did was to get on PP. We only had to wait 5 minutes to get on PP. Than we head on over to Matterhorn mountain and it was just a few minutes to get on. After that we head on over to Tomorrowland and got back on SMGG. We only had to wait 5 minutes to get on SMGG. Than we went on the FNSV.

It was almost 8am and we decided to get over to Adventureland and get on Indy first thing in the morning. When We walked over to Adventureland, we saw the non-MM guests waiting by the MS USA stores to enter the other lands. 

It was 8am and we went straight toward Indy and we had to wait awhile since it was not opened yet. We had to wait a couple of minutes until the CMs let everyone on the ride. We only had to wait a couple of minutes to get on Indy. After that we went on POTC, it was just a walk up like all the rides in the morning. After that we went on the DLRR at the NOS station and we got on the C.K. Holliday with Holiday 4 set and also the Lily Belle was attached to the train. We rode the train until we got to Tomorrowland.

We got off the DLRR and went to catch the monorail and head on over to DTD. 

When we got off the monorail at DTD it was time to head on over to DCA and get FP for WoC. Especially we didn't need to get FP since we will be leaving in a few hours, but I always like to collect FP for my scrapbook. I still have my WoC FP on the first night to the public on June 11, 2010.

When we got back into the GCH and were heading on over to the entrance, we had to show them our room key since we are guests at the DL hotels. When we got to the gate and I gave them my premier pass and once again it still is having trouble of letting me in the park. The CM said that I don't have a picture on the card and I need to get one. I told her that the premier doesn't need a picture on the card but in their system. So she let me in the park and we head on over to GRR and get FP for WoC.

When my DC and I were about to get our FP, her ticket was fine but my ticket had a problem and said that it wasn't scan when I got i the park. As you all know, if you want to get a WoC FP, you got to have your ticket scan when you enter the park. I told them that they scan the ticket when we got in and they said that it wasn't scan properly. He said that I should go to the AP center and see if my premier was working. I was so frustrated since my premier wasn't scan and register that I was in the park today. 

So my DC and I left DCA and head on back to DL so I could find out what is going on with the premier. We got back to DL around 9:30am and the first thing I did was to go to the AP center at the Plaza Pavilion and see what it going on with my premier. My DC went to the Emporium and I told her not to buy anything until I came back with my AP so she could get the discount. I went to the Plaza Pavilion and the CM ask what was the problem, I said that my premier didn't show my picture and it wouldn't let me in the parks. When they checked it out they can see my picture clearly and said that the premier should work with np. I ask again that there won't be any problems, they said that it won't be a problem. I took her words and I still don't believe what the CM said back at the Plaza Pavilion.

I left the Plaza Pavilion and went to get my DC at the Emporium. She found a lot of nice clothing for her family and friends. So we head on over to the check-out register and I hand them my AP and once again the system won't accept my AP until we wait for the manager and gave us the discount. 

After we left the Emporium, I told her that I want to go over to DCA and back to the AP center in Greetings at California store and see what is the problem with my premier.

When we got to DCA and inside Greetings at California store, my DC went around the store while I went to the AP center. I told them the same situation at DL and the Plaza Pavilion and once again the CM at the DCA AP center said the same thing and it should be fine. I told them that it wasn't fine and I had to wait for the manager at the stores to give me the discount and I couldn't get FP for WoC. Since the whole park was open there was no point on going back to GRR and get a FP. 

My DC and I left the store and I was still irate that the premier was not working. It was around 10:15 am and it was time for us to leave DL and go back home to Sacramento. We went back to the GCH park entrance and went back to the room and packed up all of our stuff.

It was around 10:45 am when we left the GCH and head on back to Sacramento.

It was a great trip and a frustrating trip. It was great to go to DL during the Halloween season and I got to thank Sherry and all the other DISers on the Halloween Thread for all the information. MHP was outstanding and I want to do it again in the near future. Everything went as plan as I have thought except for the premier. It was just so disappointing that it wasn't scan when I enter the park properly, get FP for WoC and the merchandise discount. But overall it was a great trip. 

Now I am planning my trip for WDW on December 10 - 17, 2010. This is my first time going to WDW during the Holiday season. Mostly in the past, I always go to DL during the Holiday season. But since my last trip to WDW in March/April 2010 my family got vouchers for free round trip tickets to anywhere in the US from United Airlines. While my dad had got timeshares left for this year, he used the remainder of his timeshare for a trip to WDW in December for my birthday. My DA and I will be going to DL during the Holiday season and I am very excited. I will have a TR for the WDW trip and hope everything goes well.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Gingerbread house in the HMH.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Electronica center stage in just 6 days until it opens


----------



## mvf-m11c

Mickey's Halloween Party sign on the Matterhorn during MHP.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are some pics of HOJO's NQQ2 room that I have stayed last year during D23 Expo last year. 





















The rooms are very nice for the price, but it is a long walk to the main entrance of DL. I believe it is a 8-10 min walk from HOJO to DL. For the price is great, but it does kill you when you walk back after a long day at the park. If I had to choose again in the future, I would do it again.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Today photo is:

HMH main entrance


----------



## mvf-m11c

I am now considering doing a trip in November during the Holiday season. I was planning on going the 2nd weekend of November. This is really crazy for me since I always go to DL during the Holiday season in December. But since I am going to WDW in December, I just can't stop thinking about not going to DL.

So I need some advice if I should go to DL next month during the Holiday season. I was thinking about 11/19/10 - 11/21/10 before Thanksgiving weekend or the first weekend of the Holiday season. So I need some help if I should do this and what weekend should I select?

Thank you


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just concluded my trip this month [post=38433346]October 1 - 3, 2010[/post] during the first Mickey's Halloween Party weekend at DLR. This was the first time DL had a exclusive party just like MNSSHP and MVMCP at WDW. And my cast had a great time to attend a party exclusively only to party guests only. I have read from other DISers on the exclusive parties at WDW and I have plan this as a WDW party. I thought that this was the first year DL is doing a party and have to clear out the non-MHP guests, I thought DL did a good job. I don't know how good WDW is clearing out guests until I see it on a MVMCP day.

Now I am planning my pre-trip for November 18-20, 2010 during the Holiday season at DL. I'm planning on going solo since everyone of my group is busy and can't make it

*Cast:* Me Bret 28

This will be my sixth trip to DL this year (Mar. 16-18, Mar. 26, June 10-13, Aug. 13-15, & Oct. 1-3). 

My trip is not until the third week of November and right now we are getting my plans ready for my solo trip. This is a kind of a unusual trip for me since I mostly go to DL during the Holiday season in December for my birthday. But since my DA and I are going to WDW this December, I have no time to go to DL in December and I am not going during the first week of the Holiday season, Thanksgiving week, CP for the first week and after the third week of December to January. I have talked to *Sherry E* about my situation that I wanted to go to DL during the Holiday season and I have not missed it since 2005. It just seems so magical during the Holiday season at DL and I am looking forward to WDW Holiday season, but I just can't stop thinking about DL. The main objective for me during that week is to videotape "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks and "A Christmas Fantasy" parade. I have videotaped both shows in the past, but the quality of the video camera was not good enough so I'm using my Sony HD camcorder and videotape those shows. (You have seen my videos on my youtube and they are very nice)

I will be driving down from Sacramento to Anaheim like my DA and I always do on our previous trips together. It is nice to fly, but I do bring a lot of bags and camera equipment so it does make sense to drive down in just 7 hours. It just not worth paying the extra money for extra bags and getting a rental car. I will be driving down in my Honda Civic Hybrid which saves me a lot of money. For a round trip to DL, I only have to fill the car up twice during the trip. That is not bad since the car needs only 10 gallons of fuel to be full. We will stop at Livingston (close to Merced) that is always on my way to Anaheim to see my grandmother. Than after we stop at my grandmothers house, than I will head on over to Anaheim. The plan time for me to leave is around 7:30 am and get to Livingston around 9:00 am. Than I will leave around 9:30 am and head over to Anaheim. With the calculations, I will be at DL around 3:30 and check-in to the hotel.

I will be staying at Best Westerns Stovall's Inn hotel right on the southwest corner of the DLR. I have stayed at Stovall's in the past when I went to DL in August 2009 and it is a nice hotel. for the price of only $70 a night that is a good deal to past up since it is right across the street from DL. The rooms have been renovated and it is only a 10-15 min walk to the park entrance if you go through the GCH entrance. I just needed a place to stay and is a good place to stay while I am by myself.

I will be in the park for all three days of the trip and I will be in the parks until 11 am on Saturday and head back home to Sacramento.

My goal for that week is getting a front row view of "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks and "A Christmas Fantasy Parade" and videotape both shows during my visit. I have done F! on my August trip and did WoC for all my previous three trips that I have to DL this year. That is the goal is to take pictures and videotape around DL.

I will write more about my TR and *ask* for any advice of what I should do with my time when I am by myself.

Thank you

Bret


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are pics inside HMH


----------



## mvf-m11c

For my PTR on Nov. 18 - 20, I am just going by myself for only the 2nd time in my life and I just can't hold myself of not going to DL during the Holiday. My plan for that week is to take as many pictures around the park and videotape "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks and "A Christmas Fantasy" parade. I have done all the rides in the past and I might just go on a few rides like HMH again just like on my last trip this month, IASWH, and TSMM which wasn't opened during my last visit. 

*I will take challenge by skiingfast and take the pictures of all the different ride vehicles at the DLR. This doesn't include show seats like GWwML, etc.*

Also I will be buying two autograph books for my dad's colleague daughters since they didn't buy them when they were at DL last month. So I will surprise them by buying the autograph books but also will get them to sign them.

Here is my Plan for my days which I will be at DL during the Holiday season.


*Thursday Nov. 18*
I was planning on getting to DL at 3pm, but I am now moving it up by two hours and show up around 1pm. I won't be able to check-in at BW Stovall's until 3pm so I will leave the car at the hotel and go in early and take pictures during my visit. I also want to see if my new Premier AP will work, but if is still having problems I will have to go to the AP center and see what is the problem. I would assume that it will be fine when I get there.

When I get to the park, I will go around and take pictures of all the Holiday decorations and go inside the stores and take pictures of the food and merchandise. Take as many pictures of the ride vehicles that I can before I go back to the hotel. When it is time to go back to the hotel and check-in than come back later during the day for the night events.

For dinner I always go to RSV and get Steak Gumbo every time I go to DL on the first day.

The plan was also to get a good spot for the 5:30 parade right by the Hub and hope the spot right in front of SB castle will be fine for the 7:45pm fireworks.

Than head back to the hotel and rest up.


*Friday*

Do as many rides first thing in the morning at both parks (Indy, SM, Matterhorn, & TSMM) and get the pictures of the ride vehicles. Than later just do take many pictures around both DL and DCA. During my visit, I will be going around DL and get autographs from Disney characters for my dads colleagues daughters.

Lunch will be at TT one of my favorite restaurants and for dinner at Pacific Wharf for clam chowder bowl at DCA.

Do the first parade at 2:30pm, get ready for the fireworks at 8:40 and do the 10:30pm F! show. 

*Saturday*

Having breakfast at Minnie & Friends Character Breakfast at the Plaza Inn during MM. Reservation @ 7:20am. I am doing this so my dad's colleagues daughters will be able to get an autograph from the Disney characters.

*Need some help of what I should do just by myself and need some more tips of what I should do!!!*

Thank you


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> I also want to see if my new Premier AP will work, but if is still having problems I will have to go to the AP center and see what is the problem. I would assume that it will be fine when I get there.
> 
> *Maybe the passes won't work in DLR for quite some time.  Just speculating on speculation.  Supposedly the new gates into DCA are going to get finger scanners and a ticket pass through just like the WDW gates.  Then DL will get them too.  Of course at one time unnofficial reports were that the DCA gates would be torn out and being rebuilt but it apparently got bumped back.  So I think they just waited for the problem with the premiers to sort themselves out with new gates but things didn't come together very fast.*
> *Need some help of what I should do just by myself and need some more tips of what I should do!!!*
> 
> Thank you



I have a challange for you, let me know if you are interested, I'll check your TR in the next couple days.


----------



## mvf-m11c

What kind of a challenge is it skiingfast? I just want my pass to work when I go to DL next month and to WDW in two months. I won't have to ask them why my Premier is not working. Especially since I have paid over $700 and have problems when I activated this month.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'm hoping when I go down to DL next month, one of my dads colleague asked me to get two DL autograph books for her daughters. I am hoping that DL will have a Holiday autograph book. They are both young girls (10, 8) and wanted to get the autograph books when they were at DL in September. They were very expensive when they were down there and I told her that I get a 20% discount off with my AP and they were excited. What kind of autograph book I should get, a regular DL autograph book, princess autograph book or a Holiday book if they have it?

This is a Christmas present from my dad to his colleagues daughters who wanted an autograph book and get autographs from each different Disney characters.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> What kind of a challenge is it skiingfast? I just want my pass to work when I go to DL next month and to WDW in two months. I won't have to ask them why my Premier is not working. Especially since I have paid over $700 and have problems when I activated this month.



As I reread this I was thinking of an actual challenge to do while in the parks.  Not a challenge having to do with your premier.  Maybe that got confused.

Also when you goto WDW will you post your WDW TR on the DL side of the boards?

So regarding the challenge.  Can you take a picture of every ride vehicle in the parks?


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> As I reread this I was thinking of an actual challenge to do while in the parks.  Not a challenge having to do with your premier.  Maybe that got confused.
> 
> Also when you goto WDW will you post your WDW TR on the DL side of the boards?
> 
> So regarding the challenge.  Can you take a picture of every ride vehicle in the parks?



Ok, I thought you were talking about to see if my Premier was working when I go to DL next month. It would be disappointing to see my Premier still not working during my trip.

I would like to post my WDW TR on the thread, but it is not a DL TR only a WDW TR. I will try to set  up two TR on the WDW and the DL thread. I don't think Moderators would like a WDW TR on the DL TR. 

Now that is a very interesting challenge, if I do this challenge, I can take pictures of the ride vehicles even if I am not going on the ride or does it have to be when I am on the ride? Also is this only for DL & DCA or just one of the parks? It possibly would take me at least a few days to take pictures of all the ride vehicles when I am going on them. The ride vehicles that are not seen outside like SM, HMH, POTC, are rides that you need to be on to see the ride vehicle.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> Ok, I thought you were talking about to see if my Premier was working when I go to DL next month. It would be disappointing to see my Premier still not working during my trip.
> 
> I would like to post my WDW TR on the thread, but it is not a DL TR only a WDW TR. I will try to set  up two TR on the WDW and the DL thread. I don't think Moderators would like a WDW TR on the DL TR.
> 
> *I think if you keep going on this thread it won't matter than if gos from DL to WDW.  If you wanted to keep this one running.*
> 
> Now that is a very interesting challenge, if I do this challenge, I can take pictures of the ride vehicles even if I am not going on the ride or does it have to be when I am on the ride? Also is this only for DL & DCA or just one of the parks? It possibly would take me at least a few days to take pictures of all the ride vehicles when I am going on them. The ride vehicles that are not seen outside like SM, HMH, POTC, are rides that you need to be on to see the ride vehicle.



*I just think it would be a good one for you to get detailed pictures.  It would be up to you to be on the ride or not, and you're right easy to get a lot of the pictures while not riding but nearly impossible on some if you don't ride.   You'll have to decide the parameters.*


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I think if you keep going on this thread it won't matter than if gos from DL to WDW. If you wanted to keep this one running.
> 
> *I just think it would be a good one for you to get detailed pictures.  It would be up to you to be on the ride or not, and you're right easy to get a lot of the pictures while not riding but nearly impossible on some if you don't ride.   You'll have to decide the parameters.*



I guess you are right that if I want to keep my own thread going, I have to put my WDW TR on the DL thread. But have you seen any WDW TR on the DL TR thread? I haven't seen any yet on this thread.

The ride vehicles that I know that are not visible when not riding in DL are SM, Indy, POTC, BLAB, RRCS (but it is down), HMH, & ST (down). DCA has Monster Inc & Soarin. All of those rides are easy to get on and average to long lines. So it should be np to get on those rides in the morning and there are rides that you can barely get the picture of the ride vehicle in the broad daylight.


----------



## skiingfast

I agree, but won't you be riding HM and Indy ect.... anyway?

Also keep in mind that seating area on Captain EO moves.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I agree, but won't you be riding HM and Indy ect.... anyway?
> 
> Also keep in mind that seating area on Captain EO moves.



I was planning on riding Indy & HMH anyway if I didn't do the challenge. I just love those two rides and I always do them whenever I go to DL. If I was doing this challenge I would have failed if I didn't go on the rides that are not visible outside.

Good point that EO chairs move up and down during the show.

One of the Moderators that I have talked to said that if I posted the a WDW TR on this thread, it will be moved to the WDW TR section. That is a shame but that is part of the WDW TR instead of the DL TR. But I can at least post the link that is going toward my WDW TR just like on my signature down below.


----------



## skiingfast

Well that will work if on here you through up a post with link to your WDW TR.

Of course if you put WDW in this thread, and it got moved there.  Then if you put your next DL trip onto this thread wouldn't it get moved back???

Anyway,  A link should do.  It's always interesting for me to see what people do at the other park when thier home is DL.  Or vice versa.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Well that will work if on here you through up a post with link to your WDW TR.
> 
> Of course if you put WDW in this thread, and it got moved there.  Then if you put your next DL trip onto this thread wouldn't it get moved back???
> 
> Anyway,  A link should do.  It's always interesting for me to see what people do at the other park when thier home is DL.  Or vice versa.



I agree with what u r saying. I still have my first WDW TR on the first page of my contents and it was great time this year going to WDW.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just *27 Days* until my solo trip to the Happiest Holiday place on Earth. 

Here are more pics from Halloween Round-Up


----------



## reyasmommy

Awesome pictures.....  I love the pumpkin of Boo!  Very cute!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Some pics of the food porn from the Halloween season.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'm now thinking of changing my plan since I am going by myself to DL on Nov. 18 - 20, 2010. So here is my new plan when I go to DL.

*Wednesday*
Instead of going first thing in the morning to DL straight from Sacramento, I was planning on staying at my grandmothers house at Livingston on Wednesday night and leave first thing in the morning so I will be able to spend some extra time at DL on Thursday. 

*Thursday*

*Plan*

I was planning to leave my grandmothers house at 7am on Thursday and get to DL around noon to 1pm. 

Than when I get to Anaheim, I could use that time to park the car at BW Stovalls and go to the park and take on the challenge by skiingfast which ask me to take all the photos ride vehicles at the DLR. Almost 2/3 of the rides vehicles at the DLR are visible if you do not ride on the rides. Also I was planning on taking pictures of the Holiday decorations, merchandise, and food around the resort. I will go around in a circle counter clockwise and take pictures of the different ride vehicles that are visible when not riding on them. I will start from Adventureland than to NOS, next is Critter Country, than go towards Frontierland, on the way is Fantasyland than Toon Town and go back to FL and head on over to Tomorrowland.

Than when it get to 4pm I will head on back to the BW Stovalls and check-in my room and rest up a little before I head back on over to DL with my camera equipment. I will head on back to DL for the 5:30 parade, my spot was to be right next to the hub so when the "A Christmas Fantasy" parade is over I will head on in front of SB castle for the fireworks. My main goal will be to get a front row spot for "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks at 7:45. 


*Dining*

Eat at RSV for dinner and get Steak Gumbo around 5pm.


I will plan Friday on my Solo Trip later.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Friday*

*Plan*

The plan is simple, get on the rides that are inside the buildings and take photo of the ride vehicles. I get to DL when it opens at 8am and the first thing to do is get a FP for SM, than head on over to Adventureland and get on Indy. Than after Indy, get on POTC. Go around DL and take photos of the Christmas decorations until I go back to SM and use the FP. 

When I finish SM, I head on over to DCA and get FP for Soarin @ 9:30am, than get inline right by Paradise Bay and get on TSMM. Than after that take photos of all the rides around Paradise Bay and head on over to Hollywood Land and get on Monster Inc ride. Than when it will be time to head on over to Soarin and use the FP. Than I should be able to take all the photos of all ride vehicles at DCA. *When I am DCA, I will order the WoC picnic for the 2nd Show. I was not planning on seeing WoC that week, but after WoC added Tron in the show it is worth now seeing. I am planning to get a Blue FP so I could try the best viewing area right next to the VIP section.*

Head back on over to DL and go to Tomorrowland and get on EO. Than after that just do my usual take photos around the park and get on rides that I always go on. Go on the Monorail and the DLRR. Head on over to TT and have lunch.

When it gets to 1:30pm, get a spot for "A Christmas Fantasy" parade and wait until it starts at 2:30pm. After the parade, head back to the hotel and rest up. Upload all the pics that I have taken during the first part of the day and go back to the park. Than I'll bring all my camera equipment like my tripod and camcorder and get ready to tape during the night.

It will be around 5:00pm when I get back to DL and first thing to do is go and get dinner at DCA Pacific Wharf for Clam chowder bowl. Than after that, I head back over to DL and get a spot in front of SB castle for "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks. Get a spot around 6:30 to 7pm for a spot in front of SB castle.

After the fireworks, head on over to DCA and* get in line for the 2nd show of WoC*. After WoC the 2nd show of WoC is over I will go see Electronica that *Funball and skiingfast* said that I should do when I get there on Friday night. I am very looking forward to seeing Electronica at night and from what I have read so far on the DL thread, it is something to check out.

Later during the night, I will head on back over to DL and take photos of the Christmas lights around DL park. 


I will post the Saturday later and I hope to get some more tips of what I should do that day.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are some old photos from the Holiday season in 2008.

DTD at night with Christmas lights





DCA main entrance with the candy cane decorations





Fireworks outside right next to BWPPI where my DA and I were staying


----------



## skiingfast

Is it sad to think it may be the last chance to see the cany cane letters?  And even worse to think since they left them WoC colored for Halloween that they may not change them for Christmas either?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Hey Matt, from the report on the disneylandnews.com DL will have the CALIFORNIA Candy Cane letters at the front entrance. Like what Sherry said on the Christmas thread, this could be the last chance to see the sign with the Candy Cane on it. 

I was planning to see ElecTRONica on Friday night after "Believe...In Holiday Magic" at DL, but now that has change since with the addition of TRONcore to the WoC show. I was thinking of doing Believe first at DL, than I will go to the 10:30 show of WoC by getting the picnic on the day of the show. I know if I do that, I will lose the opportunity to see ElecTRONica that Friday night since the park will close at 10pm. I also want to see ElecTRONica that night. I was thinking of just seeing Believe on Thursday and get a FP for the 9:00pm WoC show and after WoC, go over to Hollywood Land see ElecTRONica after WoC. My original plan was not seeing WoC since I have seen it four times this year and seeing Believe twice. But after with the addition to WoC, that has all changed and I want to see WoC on Friday.

*Which plan should I choose or should I do another plan instead?* I'm just going crazy  and need some help.


----------



## skiingfast

I'm sure you got the PM about this and will see there is some flexibility on seeing the different parts of ElecTRONica.  Did it clear anything up?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thx for the info Matt on ElecTRONica nightly schedule. This will make it easy for me to do my solo trip. Now I am now setting up two plans on my trip on Friday. It only depends on how well I videotape "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks on Thursday. If everything goes well I will go with Plan A, but if it doesn't turn out well with so much background noise I will have to go with Plan B. I'm hoping to go with Plan A instead of Plan B since I can get a lot done with the first plan.

*Plan A*
If I videotape Believe great on Thursday night, here is the plan for Friday nighttime. 

After I take a break back at my room, I will head on back to DCA and get ready for the opening of ElecTRONica at Sunshine Plaza around 5:45pm. Than I would spend the first two hours of the day in Sunshine Plaza and Hollywood Land to take photos and videotape ElecTRONica during the first part of the night. 

Than I will use my FP for the Blue section and get in line for the 2nd show of WoC. I was planning on getting in the line around 8-8:30. When it is time to go to Paradise Bay viewing area, I will try the best spot for the blue section right next to the VIP section from the map made by Disneyland 1951. I wanted to try that spot for awhile since I have watch it from the 2nd level tier of the blue FP and the center area of the dining package. 

After the 10:30 show, I will head on back over to DL and take pictures of the castle and other parts of the park at night.


*Plan B*
If I wasn't satisfy with my videotaping on Believe on Thursday night, here is the other plan for that night. 

After I take a break back at my room, I will head on back to DCA and get ready for the opening of ElecTRONica at Sunshine Plaza around 5:45pm. Than I would spend the time to see the first performance of the night. I will possibly stay in DCA for just a half an hour to an hour and I will head on over back to DL and get ready for Believe.

I will try to get the curb side area right in front of SB castle like I did on Thursday. But that will take awhile to sit around the Hub and wait until the fireworks starts at 8:40pm. 

After the fireworks, I will head on back over to DCA and get in line for the 2nd show of WoC at 10:30pm. If I get the blue FP as planned with the picnic, I will try that spot in the blue section right next to the VIP area.

After the 10:30 show, I will head on back over to DL and take pictures of the castle and other parts of the park at night.


I want to use Plan A, but if it doesn't go well on Thursday I will have to go with Plan B. But in the end, I might just go with Plan A. I just need more advice of which plan I should go with?


----------



## mvf-m11c

I have decided to go with Plan A since I barely have time at DL during my solo trip. It would be great to see ElecTRONica during Friday night and see WoC later during the day. It will be a fun trip not only doing skiingfast challenge of taking pictures of the ride vehicles and seeing the Holiday season at DL. 

Now is time to post more pics during the Holiday season.

Here are some pics of IASWH


----------



## Tink91

Wow! Your camera takes amazing shots...
What kind of slr do you have?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Tink91 said:


> Wow! Your camera takes amazing shots...
> What kind of slr do you have?



I use a Nikon D60 DSLR camera.


----------



## skiingfast

So Friday WoC first or second show?  Even if you get a poor video of Believe on Thursday would it be worth missing WoC and Electronica to get a second chance to film Believe, even though the second time you could end up next to a screemer or talker?


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> So Friday WoC first or second show?  Even if you get a poor video of Believe on Thursday would it be worth missing WoC and Electronica to get a second chance to film Believe, even though the second time you could end up next to a screemer or talker?



I have chosen the first WoC show since I just bought the picnic online with the AP discount at $12.99 for the first show at 9pm. It will be nice to do the picnic package since I have done it in August. It does save me time in the FP line at GRR.

I was planning to be in front of SB castle 2 hours prior to the fireworks. So I would get a prime spot no matter what the case is. There are guests who would wait 3 hours for the fireworks but that is for the benches and guests get a curb side area right around 2-3 hours prior to the fireworks. I don't care for a bench seat like those other guests who are waiting for the fireworks (no offense to the people who wait that long on the benches, since I don't like the view from that spot). If I do that I have to be in front of other guests during the show. I just get a curb side area right by the hub so I get another half feet above the guests that are in front of me so I can videotape the fireworks. It is painful to wait that long by yourself but it does seem worth it to me since I like to do nighttime activities.

I have got a lot of talkers and screamers in the past when I videotape the fireworks. I had a loud talking family right next to me when I videotape Wishes at WDW and RDCT on my trip in March. So it does make me mad when other people talk during the fireworks, but they do have the right to talk. It is rude if they do that when I and other guests around the park videotape any events.

Thx for the help.


----------



## skiingfast

Sounds like you have a good plan.  Enjoy the decorations on SB castle while you wait.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Sounds like you have a good plan.  Enjoy the decorations on SB castle while you wait.



I am also looking forward to Wintertime Enchantment Holiday Lighting on SB castle since I seen it a couple of times last year during my Holiday trip. This year I will be videotaping the 5 min lighting show while I am waiting for Believe.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here is my Plan for Saturday on the last day of my trip.

*Plan*

Get up early in the morning on Saturday and get to the park entrance at 7am in the morning so I could eat at the Plaza Inn for breakfast. I am doing this breakfast so my dad's colleague's daughters will get autographs in their books. I am doing this solo since it does feel weird to me, but with the confidence from Goofy_Mom, Sherry, and the other DISers who gave me confidence to do this for the girls. I wanted to eat at the Plaza Inn for breakfast since I was a little kid. 

After what I have read on a thread that you can go on the rides after you finished your breakfast before the park opens at its schedule time. It would be nice to do that, but someone needs to clarify that you can do that or not. After that, I will just go around the park and take more pics of the food porn and merchandise. 

Around 10 am I will head on back over to BW Stovalls and pack everything and head on back to Sacramento.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

good plan


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> Here is my Plan for Saturday on the last day of my trip.
> 
> *Plan*
> 
> Get up early in the morning on Saturday and get to the park entrance at 7am in the morning so I could eat at the Plaza Inn for breakfast. I am doing this breakfast so my dad's colleague's daughters will get autographs in their books. I am doing this solo since it does feel weird to me, but with the confidence from Goofy_Mom, Sherry, and the other DISers who gave me confidence to do this for the girls. I wanted to eat at the Plaza Inn for breakfast since I was a little kid.
> 
> *After what I have read on a thread that you can go on the rides after you finished your breakfast before the park opens at its schedule time.* It would be nice to do that, but someone needs to clarify that you can do that or not. After that, I will just go around the park and take more pics of the food porn and merchandise.
> 
> Around 10 am I will head on back over to BW Stovalls and pack everything and head on back to Sacramento.



That is how I understand it, you go in eat and when you are done since it's MM you don't go back out the gates so you are free to go into FL and TL for the remaining MM time.

Have you done a character meal before?  Since you want all those autographs it may take some time for each Character to make the rounds.  So I wouldn't plan on getting done with breakfast and into the park too quick.

Is 7am the earliest you can enter the park for you breakfast or the time of your reservation?  If you can get in earlier you can get some really good empty park pics in town square and on Mainstreet.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> That is how I understand it, you go in eat and when you are done since it's MM you don't go back out the gates so you are free to go into FL and TL for the remaining MM time.
> 
> Have you done a character meal before?  Since you want all those autographs it may take some time for each Character to make the rounds.  So I wouldn't plan on getting done with breakfast and into the park too quick.
> 
> Is 7am the earliest you can enter the park for you breakfast or the time of your reservation?  If you can get in earlier you can get some really good empty park pics in town square and on Mainstreet.



This is what I have read on this thread PS @ the Plaza Inn before park opening??? that after you finish breakfast, you can walk into DL during MM. That is what Goofy_Mom said on the thread that you can go in the park and go to TL & FL. after breakfast.

I have done character meal in the past, I haven't done one in almost 7 years. Yes, you are right that it will take time to eat in the morning and get the autographs from the characters. So I am planning to stay in the restaurant until DL opens to the public at 8am. 

My reservation is at 7:20am and I only have 40 min until DL opens. I asked for the earliest time in just less than a month when I made my reservation. That is the earliest time they had available on Saturday. I can always take pictures of MS when I walk in the park with the CM.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now I am all set my PTR and I am just *2 Weeks * away to DL during the Holiday season and I am so excited to go back to DL.

Now its time to post more photos of DL.

Today is photos of the Mark VII Monorails at DL and the Mark VI Monorails at WDW.

Mark VII Monorail Red over FNSV 





Mark VII Monorail Blue in DCA by Soarin





Mark VII Monorail Orange in GCH pic taken in my room balcony





Mark VI Monorail Gray at TTC





Mark VI Monorail Green & Gray at EPCOT parking lot





Mark VI Monorail Gray at EPCOT by The Seas w/Nemo & Friends





Mark VI Monorail Gold at EPCOT during Flower & Garden Festival





TRONRAIL (aka Mark VI Coral) at EPCOT


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now that the Halloween season at DL is over, I still like to post pics of the Halloween season. 

Mickey in his costume right by GMwML





Pluto later during the day





I also thought it would be nice to post my dog Halloween costume with my neighbors dogs also in their costumes.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> Now that the Halloween season at DL is over, I still like to post pics of the Halloween season.
> 
> 
> I also thought it would be nice to post my dog Halloween costume with my neighbors dogs also in their costumes.



Hey Ceasar, how do you get your dogs to pose?


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Hey Ceasar, how do you get your dogs to pose?



The white dog is mine while the other two are my next door neighbors. All three are good dogs and obey our commands really well. When we asked them to stay they stay and as you can see from my pics that they did a good job posing in front of me.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> The white dog is mine while the other two are my next door neighbors. All three are good dogs and obey our commands really well. When we asked them to stay they stay and as you can see from my pics that they did a good job posing in front of me.



Oh, they are good dogs, so that why.  Not because you are the dog whisperer? 

I just noticed you monorail pics.  That is a cool spread, its nice to see the old school rides in the sky they still have at WDW.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Oh, they are good dogs, so that why.  Not because you are the dog whisperer?
> 
> I just noticed you monorail pics.  That is a cool spread, its nice to see the old school rides in the sky they still have at WDW.



Thx. Well actually, my dog was a little bit crazy with other people when they approach her in a mean way. Whenever people get closer to her, she was a little bit mean but it was in a self defense way. But it took her some time until she has become a better dog. 

Thx for liking my monorail pics.  I just love the monorail so much at DL and WDW. I want to go to Tokyo DL one day and ride on there monorails. I can't believe the monorail has been in DL for over 50 years and still does look like the future of transportation. I have plenty of monorail pics of both WDW and DL. If you want, I do have more different monorail pics around both resorts. 

It was a shame to hear about that accident last year in the summer time and not to be able to ride in the front was a bummer. I'm hoping that when I go to WDW in next month, they will let guests ride in the front. But what I have been reading so far on the WDW thread, they still aren't letting guests ride in the front cabin.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> Thx for liking my monorail pics.  I just love the monorail so much at DL and WDW. I want to go to Tokyo DL one day and ride on there monorails. I can't believe the monorail has been in DL for over 50 years and still does look like the future of transportation. I have plenty of monorail pics of both WDW and DL. If you want, I do have more different monorail pics around both resorts.




Ok, this is not something you need to do but since you are going West o East coast Disney style,   maybe you will create a  photo type essay of corrosponding rides?


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Ok, this is not something you need to do but since you are going West o East coast Disney style,   maybe you will create a  photo type essay of corrosponding rides?



I just like posting my pics on my thread since not too many see my pics on my flickr account. Not too many people look at my photos and it would be nice if they look at it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

It's now time to post pics of the DL and WDW Railroad Steam Engines.

C.K. Holliday #1 Engine with Holiday 5 car set





E.P. Ripley #2 Engine with Excursion car set





Fred Gurley #3 Engine with Holiday 2 car set





Ernest S. Marsh #4 Engine with Holiday 5 car set





Ward Kimball #5 Engine with Holiday 2 car set





Walter E. Disney #1 Engine





Lilly Belle #2 Engine
It is only seen during the rope drop at the Magic Kingdom so I don't have a photo right now but I am planning on getting one when I do the Steam Engine tour next month.

Rogger E. Broggie #3 Engine





Roy O. Disney #4 Engine


----------



## skiingfast

Nice Bret.  The Engine Tour should be really cool since it's a bigger rail system in Florida.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

My DS is a HUGE train fan.  What is the Stream Train Tour?  What's the age limit?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Goofy_Mom said:


> My DS is a HUGE train fan.  What is the Stream Train Tour?  What's the age limit?



Here is a link of the Disneys Behind the Magic of Our Steam Trains on the WDW thread that I have read from other DISers who have done the tour. *It's on the 2nd post that the DISer posted about the tour when they experience it.* It said that the age limit is 10 years or older. I am looking forward to this tour when I go to WDW next month. I am planning on doing the tour on my birthday December 11, 2010 on a Saturday. Than the next day I will be at the MK for MVMCP. Talk about a lot of great activities at the MK during that weekend.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

mvf-m11c said:


> Here is a link of the Disneys Behind the Magic of Our Steam Trains on the WDW thread that I have read from other DISers who have done the tour. *It's on the 2nd post that the DISer posted about the tour when they experience it.* It said that the age limit is 10 years or older. I am looking forward to this tour when I go to WDW next month. I am planning on doing the tour on my birthday December 11, 2010 on a Saturday. Than the next day I will be at the MK for MVMCP. Talk about a lot of great activities at the MK during that weekend.



Thanks for the info, unfortuantly DS is only 2 and we're not going to WDW, I was hoping it was for DL.  Oh well, I guess I'll just have to share your pictures with him instead, so keep them coming


----------



## mvf-m11c

Goofy_Mom said:


> Thanks for the info, unfortuantly DS is only 2 and we're not going to WDW, I was hoping it was for DL.  Oh well, I guess I'll just have to share your pictures with him instead, so keep them coming



Your welcome.

When I read on that thread that you can't take pictures of the roundhouse in the backstage area. I was kind of disappointed about that you can't take pics of the roundhouse but that is off stage shoots that WDW doesn't want guests to take. I read that you can take pics of the steam engines in the roundhouse when they let the guests on board one of the engines. I will take as many pics of the tour as I can.


----------



## mvf-m11c

It's the nighttime which means more different pics of the Disney Parks and Resorts.

Today night pictures is the castles at DL and WDW.

Sleeping Beauty Castle with the Holiday lighting




















Cinderella Castle during my March/April Trip


----------



## skiingfast

Next trip to wdw will you be gathering photos of their castle with icicles on it?


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Next trip to wdw will you be gathering photos of their castle with icicles on it?



Oh yea no question. I am attending MVMCP on December 12. I am planning on getting pics and video of the party and I am looking forward to the "Holiday Wishes" Fireworks. Now that I have done MHP last month, I will know how MVMCP be run when the CMs ask the guests without the tickets to exit the park during the party.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I have some old photos from DL all the way back to my childhood back in the mid 80's but I am going through them and I should have it up by tonight. But you can watch the Disneyland 35th Anniversary Celebration on my youtube.

Video of *Disneyland 35th Anniversary Celebration Special* on youtube
Opening with Cheers Part 1

Haunted Mansion Part 2

President Reagan Part 3

Jungle Cruise w/Tony Danza Part 4

C3PO, R2D2, Miss Piggy and Gonzo Part 5

Ernest P Worrell Part 6

DJ Jazzy Jeff & the Fresh Prince (Will Smith & Jeff Townes) Part 7


----------



## mvf-m11c

I found some of my old photos of DL from 1985, the 30th Anniversary year of DL. I was around 4 years old when my parents had taken these pictures at DL in 1985. I can't believe how different DL looks today and 25 years later. I thought that DL back in the old days in the 80's and 90's before they added DTD was a magical place. I missed the old parking lot where we just get on the tram and head straight over to the main entrance of DL. Now today you have to do more traveling to get to the main entrance. Now here are the old pictures from the 80's.

Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck on one of the 30th Anniversary Floats





Minnie Mouse on one of the 30th Anniversary Floats





Disneyland Plaza Gardens Stage 





Submarine Voyage Lagoon with the old colors of the Submarines and on the left hand side of the pic is the old Skyway buckets. The submarines original colors back when DL first introduced the ride was a gray military color than in the late 80's they were bright yellow.





The old Mark III Monorail Red. Back in the old days, the DLR had four monorails (red, blue, yellow and green). If I remember correctly that was the year that DL was changing out the old Mark III Monorails to the new Mark V Monorails. Now today is the Mark VII Monorails which only has three trains instead of the usual four trains since the last 3 series.


----------



## tksbaskets

Bret - your nighttime pictures are just spectacular.  LOVED the retro pictures.  Wish I could find the ones my parents took when we went to WDW in 1976.  I think my mom might have taken 3 pictures...

I hadn't thought about the steam engine tour at WDW.  How many hours is it?  When we are going all the Christmas parties are done but we will be there for New Years~


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Bret - your nighttime pictures are just spectacular.  LOVED the retro pictures.  Wish I could find the ones my parents took when we went to WDW in 1976.  I think my mom might have taken 3 pictures...
> 
> I hadn't thought about the steam engine tour at WDW.  How many hours is it?  When we are going all the Christmas parties are done but we will be there for New Years~



Thx. Can't believe how DL is so different from the old days.

I really wanted to do the Holiday tour since 2001. But my family was not interested in doing the tour. So my DA and I will be down there next month and we would do the tour together. I believe the tour is 2.5-3 hours from what I have read on that thread. Its going to be very fun to see WDW with all the Holiday decorations.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> Thx. Can't believe how DL is so different from the old days.
> 
> I really wanted to do the Holiday tour since 2001. But my family was not interested in doing the tour. So my DA and I will be down there next month and we would do the tour together. I believe the tour is 2.5-3 hours from what I have read on that thread. Its going to be very fun to see WDW with all the Holiday decorations.



WDW is really great at the holidays.  All the parks are decked out.  Be sure to see the Osborn Lights at Hollywood Studios.  The first year I was there I thought everyone was just talking about the lights on the buildings....The last time we were there (2 years ago) we discovered a light and music show that was really neat.

A tour will be much more fun with someone to enjoy it with you!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> WDW is really great at the holidays.  All the parks are decked out.  Be sure to see the Osborn Lights at Hollywood Studios.  The first year I was there I thought everyone was just talking about the lights on the buildings....The last time we were there (2 years ago) we discovered a light and music show that was really neat.
> 
> A tour will be much more fun with someone to enjoy it with you!



I am looking forward to "The Osborne Family Spectacle of Dancing Lights" at DHS. That is one of my objectives to do when I go WDW next month with MVMCP & EPCOT. My DA is looking forward to EPCOT to see how each country celebrates Christmas. 

It is so much fun to do a tour with someone that enjoys it so well. I was looking at one of the Holiday tours at WDW like the Holiday D-Lights Tour. But that was $199 a person.  I wanted to do the Steam Engine tour since 2001 and this time I am doing my first tour at WDW. I am so excited to do this tour. It would be neat if the WDW offered a monorail tour but it is not as popular as the steam engines.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> I am looking forward to "The Osborne Family Spectacle of Dancing Lights" at DHS. That is one of my objectives to do when I go WDW next month with MVMCP & EPCOT. My DA is looking forward to EPCOT to see how each country celebrates Christmas.
> 
> It is so much fun to do a tour with someone that enjoys it so well. I was looking at one of the Holiday tours at WDW like the Holiday D-Lights Tour. But that was $199 a person.  I wanted to do the Steam Engine tour since 2001 and this time I am doing my first tour at WDW. I am so excited to do this tour. It would be neat if the WDW offered a monorail tour but it is not as popular as the steam engines.



Your DA will really enjoy EPCOT.  They have Santas from the different countries too.  One really fun thing we did was take the Segway Tour at EPCOT.  It was New Years Day before the park opened and we practiced for about an hour and then when through the World Showcase before it was open to the public.  The guide gave us all sorts of info.  Zipping through China on a segway - Priceless.  (Well at least it wasn't 2 bills a piece!)

Planning is half the fun, right?


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Your DA will really enjoy EPCOT.  They have Santas from the different countries too.  One really fun thing we did was take the Segway Tour at EPCOT.  It was New Years Day before the park opened and we practiced for about an hour and then when through the World Showcase before it was open to the public.  The guide gave us all sorts of info.  Zipping through China on a segway - Priceless.  (Well at least it wasn't 2 bills a piece!)
> 
> Planning is half the fun, right?



That sound so much fun to do the Segway Tour at EPCOT. Get to go through World Showcase before the public goes in and see that side of the park not crowded.

Planning is always fun to do since you want to enjoy the full experience during the trip. Some people don't do plans and just go through the flow of their visit, but I like to get the most out of my trip. So planning is very important to me and my cast.


----------



## mvf-m11c

In just less than *one week* until I am going back to DL during the Holiday season.  I can't believe that it is only less than one week away to DL

Now time to post another night time pic or video. The pics and video is "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade at DL. This was taken right across from IASWH when my DA and I have done the Holiday Tour.

"A Christmas Fantasy" Parade on my youtube: Part 1, Part 2

*Opening Float:* Toy Box





Toy Soldiers





*Santa's Mail Room Float*





*Welcome to A Winter Wonderland Unit:* Pooh and Tigger





Mickey  and Minnie ice skate atop the Ice Rink Float





Eeyore pulls a Sleigh





A Recipe for Gingerbread Treats Float





*Candlelight Christmas Ball Unit:* Lady Tremaine, Drizella, and Anastasia





Snow White and her Prince





Princess Aurora, Prince Philip, Snow White and her Prince, Belle, Beast, Ariel, Prince Eric, Cinderella, and Prince Charming





*Santa's Toyland Floats:* Chip and Dale in the "Humdinger"





*Santa's Finale Floats: *The Seven Dwarves





8 Reindeers with the last Float





We are only just one hour away till Friday on the West Coast and the offical day of the Holiday season at DL.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures  We saw the parade when it was dark out after our tour last December.  I have an issue taking night-time photos.  Thanks for sharing.  I'm feeling more festive after seeing them!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'm getting so excited every second when it is time to head out on Wednesday night. Just only 3 days till I head to Livingston and 4 days during the Holiday season at DL. I will try to do the best on my live TR at DL on Thursday to Saturday. As for the weather, it looks like that it will rain this weekend. It said that it might rain on Friday night and might screw my plans on Friday night. 

As you read my PTR on Friday that I was planning to see WoC and the new segments from TRON legacy. I know that WoC will be running even if it rains and I'm just worried when I am videotaping WoC that night. I don't want to get my video camera wet during the show and I don't want to have my umbrella up high during the show and have other guests behind me get angry because I am blocking their view. I'm hoping that it won't rain on Friday night, but I will have to do whatever I have to do to keep my video camera from getting wet and getting a good video of WoC. I love it when it rains at DL since the parks will not be very crowded.

I remember when I was at DL last year in December, it did rain on Friday night and rain till Sunday. Even though it rained during that weekend, the park was not as crowded during that week. The rides were mostly walk-on's, but the only bad part about itis that DL didn't run "A Christmas Fantasy" parade if it is raining and F! was not running when it rained. But the fireworks was running on Friday night, but the next night it wasn't running. Even if it is a bonus when it rains and the park is less crowded, but it does loose the nighttime shows.

I will post my pics of the 1985 Holiday season at DL later tonight.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Since we are already in the Holiday season, it is now time to post my Holiday season at DL in 1985. I can't believe I still have these pics when I was 4 years old. 25 years later is a really long time.

This picture was taken at the Plaza Gardens Stage and it was a performance Holiday show with different characters during the Holiday season at DL.















Here is the 1985 Christmas Parade at DL. I don't know what it is called but someone who knows that parade back in the day it would be nice to hear what the name of this parade is. There are a lot of characters that we haven't seen at DL in years.




































Hope you enjoy all these classic photos of DL during the Holiday season.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Hurray for pictures!!  
Couple of questions/comments:  
1) Who's the moose?
2) Love the train in the parade 
3) Did you notice that todays Minnie has a lot more junk in her trunk than she did in '85?


----------



## skiingfast

Love all the old pics break.  Some are of things I miss, some of things I'm glad are gone.


----------



## tksbaskets

Is it bad that I'm counting the days until your trip too??   I love the retro pictures.

I'm looking forward to your trip report and comments about Tron.  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thanks everyone for liking my old pictures.

Can't wait just *2 Days* away till my solo trip to DL and I am just getting excited every second.  When I get there on Thursday, I will post my pics and do my TR live at the park.

It looks like the weather has changed on Friday night to possibly raining to overnight. But anything can happen and it could rain all of a sudden. I'm hoping that it doesn't rain night and I could do WoC without using the umbrella.

Here is an old pic of Casey Jr. Circus Train from 1985. It looks like the samething today, but the traction on the wheels of the trains today are taken off today.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> It looks like the weather has changed on Friday night to possibly raining to overnight. But anything can happen and it could rain all of a sudden. I'm hoping that it doesn't rain night and I could do WoC without using the umbrella.
> 
> Here is an old pic of Casey Jr. Circus Train from 1985. It looks like the samething today, but the *traction on the wheels of the trains *today are taken off today.



What is the traction?


Hope the weather stays welcoming.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> What is the traction?
> 
> 
> Hope the weather stays welcoming.



The traction rod on the wheel on the engine. Today, the engines on Casey Jr. Circus Train doesn't have the rods on the wheels.

I'm hoping the weather will be nice.


Today I will be heading over to my grandmothers house in Livingston and stay over there for the night and first thing in the morning around 7am, I will head on straight over to Anaheim and DL. I'm hoping that the weather will be calm until Saturday morning, but we will wait and see how it will be on Friday.

I will keep my TR updated every time I get the chance to go on my iPad or my laptop. Hope u can catch my TR and I'm looking forward to see any DISer on my trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

This page will be my starting post on my signature for my live TR to DL Tomorrow to Saturday. Hope u get the chance to see my live TR.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> This page will be my starting post on my signature for my live TR to DL Tomorrow to Saturday. Hope u get the chance to see my live TR.



Have a safe trip! Looking forward to your trip report.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just got checked into my room at BW Stovalls just bout 10 minutes ago and I was in DL for just 1 1/2 hours in the park and I have already posted some pics on my Flickr.com. Today is a really nice day and it is very warm.

I will start part of my TR live before I head back in the park for "A Christmas Fantasy" parade and "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks. 

As I have wrote yesterday that I went to my grandmothers house at Livingston so I could save 1 1/2 hours of sleep time while I go straight to DL first thing in morning. 

I left my grandmothers houses at 7:15 this morning and was on a five hour drive to Anaheim. I got to DL around 12:30, but I was hungry so I stopped at Panda Express right across the street from Angels stadium. 

Than when it was around 1pm I head on straight over to BW Stovalls and park my car. The room wasn't ready so I went to DL and got there at 1:30 pm. 

It was just an average crowded day at DL for the first 1 1/2 hours of my time when I was in the park. It was nice to see all the Holiday decorations around the park and it is always magical to see it decorated. The first thing I did in the park was taking pics of all the decorations around the park. Here are some pics during the first 30 min of the park. 





























































I will post more later, right now I am just resting and head back to DL in half an hour.


----------



## tksbaskets

Glad you arrived safely and enjoyed a sunny afternoon at DL.  Your photos are outstanding (as always).  I especially like close up of the ornaments. 

Looking forward to the parade and fireworks


----------



## skiingfast

Nice Bret I hope you are amped!


----------



## mvf-m11c

The parade and the fireworks will be posted later when I get back to Sacramento, but I should be able to post some pics of the parade since I am currently waiting for the fireworks. I didn't get a good spot for the parade since Im just waiting for Believe...In Holiday Magic. I will videotape and take pictures of the parade in a good spot until tomorrow. 

Tonight is really nice since it is not as crowded on a thursday night during the holiday season at DL. The weather is clear and not windy, so it will be a nice night to see the fireworks.


----------



## specialks

Glad you arrived safely and your vacation is underway!  Thanks for the photos!


----------



## specialks

mvf-m11c said:


> The parade and the fireworks will be posted later when I get back to Sacramento, but I should be able to post some pics of the parade since I am currently waiting for the fireworks. I didn't get a good spot for the parade since Im just waiting for Believe...In Holiday Magic. I will videotape and take pictures of the parade in a good spot until tomorrow.
> 
> Tonight is really nice since it is not as crowded on a thursday night during the holiday season at DL. The weather is clear and not windy, so it will be a nice night to see the fireworks.



Hey Bret, I'd really like to know how important you feel it is to watch the fireworks by the castle.  Does the Holiday show have as many projections and special effects as RDCT???


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just got back from DL and the report was right that there is a special event at DL tonight. I will do my TR in just awhile.

Thx for reading my live TR.



specialks said:


> Hey Bret, I'd really like to know how important you feel it is to watch the fireworks by the castle.  Does the Holiday show have as many projections and special effects as RDCT???



All the nighttime shows at DL or WDW is very important to me than the rides. I am just one of those people who like to watch the nighttime shows and get a good spot even if I have to wait hours for it. Also I videotape the shows and post them on youtube later. I must at least be in front of SB castle during each of my trips to see the fireworks from the best view. I have np with the wait and sometimes I save spots for other people who are right next to me. 

Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks doesn't have too many projections and special effects as RDCT. It uses some fireworks on the front of the castle and uses the spinning fireworks on the sides. Believe is over 10 years old and RDCT is 5 years old.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now to get back to my TR. 

When I was in MS USA around 1:30pm today and seeing all of the different Holiday decorations. The first thing I did was take pictures of almost everything that had Holiday decorations around the park. I just walked to shop to shop and almost all the stores had decorations and holiday treats and merchandise. 

Here are some of the Holiday merchandise.






























Than I just kept going onto different stores on MS. I'm still getting all the pics for the Tree Quest and Wreath Quest that Sherry has setup. Here are some more pics of the Trees and Wreaths on MS USA.





















I will post the 3rd part of my TR later since I am tired of waiting for the fireworks tonight. I will BRB. 

Thx for reading my TR.


----------



## skiingfast

I'm glad the weather is good today.  I looked and tomorrow may be good.  I read the rain isn't supposed to start until 4am Saturday.  Keep up the good work on the quest!


----------



## tksbaskets

Thank you for the installment.  Sitting at the car dealer waiting for the 'good news' about my car.  May not be good...  It was wonderful to enjoy the holidays at DL through your pics.  LOVE the one with the swags across main street and the beautiful blue sky.

Keeping my eyes on my email for a new installment   Hope you are having a ton of fun!!


----------



## roxy72

Neat pics!! I might go on a solo trip to Disneyland soon. Are you happy when you go by yourself, Brett? I get a little depressed when I see happy couples and families with little children. Oh well. It's still Disneyland and there is lots to do!

P.S. That Snow Glow thingie looks neat...is it a flashlight?


----------



## skiingfast

roxy72 said:


> P.S. That Snow Glow thingie looks neat...is it a flashlight?



I was wondering that too, but the one on the far right look like it has "snow in it"  is it a snow globe?  Does it light up too?


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I'm glad the weather is good today.  I looked and tomorrow may be good.  I read the rain isn't supposed to start until 4am Saturday.  Keep up the good work on the quest!



Sry for not replying last night since I needed a lot of sleep after driving for 5 hours. The weather was really nice yesterday and today was also nice. It did sprinkle just a little today but nothing serious. I am prepared for tomorrow when it rains in the morning.

I have more pics on flickr but I can't post them on the thread with my iPad. I'm just waiting for the 2nd parade right across the street from GMwML. The weather is nice and it is cloudy today but it is nice right now.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Thank you for the installment.  Sitting at the car dealer waiting for the 'good news' about my car.  May not be good...  It was wonderful to enjoy the holidays at DL through your pics.  LOVE the one with the swags across main street and the beautiful blue sky.
> 
> Keeping my eyes on my email for a new installment   Hope you are having a ton of fun!!



I'm sry to hear about your car. I'm glad that you enjoy all my pics during my trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

While I am waiting for the 5:30 parade, I write my TR from yesterday.

Back when I was in the park in the afternoon around 2, I head on straight over to Adventureland and rooks pics of Jungle cruise even though it was not running that day, but I was able to get a pic from the exit. 

Than I head on over to the ROA and got the pics of the Mark Twain, Columbia and the rafts. The Columbia was still in the dry docks and I was wondering why it was not running that day. Than I realize that it is a short day today and they didn't need to have both boats on the track.

I head on over to NOS and took more pics of NoS without the holiday overlay. I was kind of surprise that this year in NoS, they don't have any garlands over the walkway. I talked to a CM and said that they try to make NOS more of a Marte Gras than the usual decorations in NOS. I have took pics of the trees and wreaths in NOS stores.

After that I head on over to Critter Country and got the pics of the canoes, winnie the pooh, and splash mountain. I also went in the store st the end of critter country and they had a few more trees in the store for the tree quest.

I will write the rest of my TR when I am waiting for WoC tonight. I am going to try that spot right next to the VIP seating with my Blue FP for the first show. I am also going to see Ele tronica after the parade.

Hope u like my incomplete TR.


----------



## skiingfast

Sounds like it's going great.  I'm glad still glad the weather is holding off as much as it can.

Nice pics,  your going to end up with a couple hundred trees, I have this feeling!


----------



## IndayMichelle

Brett! I saw you at the Mission Tortilla Factory this morning! You were moving so quickly I saw your LGMH and then you were gone! I was with my DBF in the wheelchair.


----------



## skiingfast

IndayMichelle said:


> Brett! I saw you at the Mission Tortilla Factory this morning! You were moving so quickly I saw your LGMH and then you were gone! I was with my DBF in the wheelchair.



What a bummer.  I'm sad you didn't get a chance to say hi.


----------



## skiingfast

Bret, I've looked through hundred of photos.  The ride vehicle shots are superb.


I like the day and night castle shots too.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Sounds like it's going great.  I'm glad still glad the weather is holding off as much as it can.
> 
> Nice pics,  your going to end up with a couple hundred trees, I have this feeling!



Thx Matt. 

The weather today was a little bit bad than the first two days of the trip. It was raining a little first thing in the morning and than it stopped for awhile. Than later it started to srinkled later and stopped again. Than when I was leaving the hotel today at noon, it started to pour. Talk about getting out of the parks and heading back home at a good time. I feel sorry for the guests who were there today after noon while it was raining hard.


----------



## mvf-m11c

IndayMichelle said:


> Brett! I saw you at the Mission Tortilla Factory this morning! You were moving so quickly I saw your LGMH and then you were gone! I was with my DBF in the wheelchair.



That was a shame that I didn't see u yesterday IndayMichelle. I was hoping to find any DISer at the park during my visit but looks like I just missed u yesterday at DCA. U saw me with my black hat, red shirt and blue backpack with my LGMH on it? Did u and your DBF had a great time yesterday and what did u do for the rest of the day?

I am a fast walker when I am in the park. I was trying to find the Holiday trees, wreaths and taking pics of the ride vehicles around the whole resort.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

How did the autograph hunt/ Minnies breakfast go?  I saw you got a picture of Donald Duck, I'm so jealous.  Every time we go we miss him or he's not there.  I really hope to see him in a few days, and Tiana and Rapunzel and Flynn and. . .


----------



## skiingfast

That doesn't sound aweful.  Was the park crowded?  It sounds like a lot of people had second thoughts because of the forecast.


----------



## mvf-m11c

roxy72 said:


> Neat pics!! I might go on a solo trip to Disneyland soon. Are you happy when you go by yourself, Brett? I get a little depressed when I see happy couples and families with little children. Oh well. It's still Disneyland and there is lots to do!
> 
> P.S. That Snow Glow thingie looks neat...is it a flashlight?



Sry for not replying to your post roxy72, yes I think it is fun to do a solo trip to DL. Not only do u get to decide of what to do at the park and u don't have to worry bout other members of your group. This is my 2nd solo trip to DL (first March 2010), yes it is kind of not the same without another person that u know. When u are at DL u dont feel those kind of things.

Yes, the snow globe light up. They had those on the nightime carts with all the other light up items during the nighttime.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Goofy_Mom said:


> How did the autograph hunt/ Minnies breakfast go?  I saw you got a picture of Donald Duck, I'm so jealous.  Every time we go we miss him or he's not there.  I really hope to see him in a few days, and Tiana and Rapunzel and Flynn and. . .



The autograph went well this morning during Minnies breakfast at the Plaza Inn. One of the CM at the front gate was surprised that I am dining just by myself for a character breakfast. I knew that she was going to say someting about that but she was silent about it. I dont think that she would see solo person for a character breakfast. The breakfast was great and I got to see a lot of different disney characters. I have seen Minnie, Pooh, Tigger, Eeyore, Chip, Dale, Brer Fox, Fairy God mother, Max, & Captain Hook during my breakfast. I got Minnie, Chip, Dale, & Fairy God Mother autographs today during the breakfast. I have some some hilarious photos of Dale today. I will post the pics later tomorrow. 

A lot of the characters out on MS had their Holiday clothing on and I have seen as many 6 characters out on MS signing and taking pictures with the guests. Tiana is still out at NOS for the Mardi Gras and Rapunzel and Flynn wait line is still as long when it opened.

Thx for the help with the character breakfast and hope u have a good trip this coming week.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> That doesn't sound aweful.  Was the park crowded?  It sounds like a lot of people had second thoughts because of the forecast.



The parks didn't seem that crowded on Thursday and yesterday. The parade for Thursday was already filled up half an hour to the show since it is only one show that day. 

Today the park was not crowded today since a lot of people including us DISers forecast it was going to rain this whole weekend. It did rain a little this morning, but it did not stopped those people who are there this weekend. I always like it when the park is not crowded due to rain, hey I got the same thing last year back in December 09 when it rained on the weekend of 12-13. You get to be in a less crowded park but the ridess will be shut down during a rainy day and most important for me is the cancelation of the nighttime shows.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now it is time to go back to my TR. I believe i left off when I was at the Critter Country gift shop on Thurday. (I will post my pics of each part of my trip when I get back home tomorrow.)

After CC, I head on over to Frontierland and got pics of the Santas Reindeer Round-Up sign by BTMRR. Than I head on over to SRRU. Got to see all the trees, reindeers and Santa was in the house getting pictures with the guests.
















Than I got to FL and took pics of all the ride vehicles in FL. Than I got to see the Rapunzel Tower and there was a long line to meet Rapunzel and Flynn. I was considering getting in line, but I didn't since I just have a short amount of time to be in the park until I head back to BW Stovalls to check in to my room. 

Tangled Character Greeting





I head on over to ISAWH and it looks the same as always during the Holiday season. The line was about 20 min wait at the time I was in the park around 2:45. Than I went to TT and it was always nice to see the Holiday decorations in TT. I got pics of trees at Mickey and Minnies house as well as Goofy wreath on the tree. I also got the pics of Gadgets coaster ride, RRCS was under construction so I couldn't get the picture of the ride vehicle. 

Toon Town Wreath

























Toon Town Trees















It was around 3 pm so I head on back to BW Stovalls to check-in to my hotel room. Before I went back to BW Stovalls I took some pics of IASWH and I went to SB castle to take pictures of the castle. 

IASWH 11/18/10










SB Castle 11/18/10































It was around 3:20pm when i got out of DL and straight back to Stovalls. I rested up at the hotel until 4:45. 

Here are my photos of BW Stovalls Hotel room of a King Room. (I was a little messy when I took these pictures.)















I will write the rest of my TR tomorrow. Hope u like my incomplete TR again. Thx.


----------



## skiingfast

Doesn't sound too bad.  I'm excited to see the pics.

How long was the drive from Livingston?  Did you hit traffic?  I've though about staying somewhere outside LA to shorten the drive but I'm worried about traffic trying to make a rope drop.


----------



## Funball

hey brett!! i heard your at disneyland *right* now!!!! wow dude. i hope you are so having fun!!!! hey i gotta catch up on your TR, but from what matt says its awesome an you are having an awesome time!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Doesn't sound too bad.  I'm excited to see the pics.
> 
> How long was the drive from Livingston?  Did you hit traffic?  I've though about staying somewhere outside LA to shorten the drive but I'm worried about traffic trying to make a rope drop.



I would say that it is a 5 hour trip from Livingston to DL. With traffic maybe just another half an hour it only depends on what time u get to LA from the morning to night. That also includes refueling the car.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Funball said:


> hey brett!! i heard your at disneyland *right* now!!!! wow dude. i hope you are so having fun!!!! hey i gotta catch up on your TR, but from what matt says its awesome an you are having an awesome time!!!



Hey Sara

I just left DL 10 hours ago. I was there nov. 18-20. The first two days were great and today was raining like crazy when I must left at noon. Hope u look at my pics on my flickr and will post some on this thread.


----------



## amamax2

Bret,

Loving your TR and your pictures are wonderful, as always!  What a great idea to take pictures of all the ride vehicles!

Can't wait to see more when you get home and settled.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just got back 2 hours ago and I am back home in Sacramento safely. I want to thank all the readers who are keeping track of my TR. I will now write the rest of my TR from Thursday night.

It was around 4:45pm and I left BW Stovalls and carried all my camera and video camera equipment with me to videotape the parade and the fireworks. I got out of the hotel later than I expected since I was posting and writing my TR that night. 






I got to DL around 5:05pm and I was heading straight over to the Hub and get a spot on the Tomorrowland side but the curb sides were all filled up and there were people behind the people who are sitting by the curb. I wanted to get a viewing area behind the people behind the curb but there was none available. 
















So I decided to head on over to NOS and get my dinner. I went over to NOS to Royal Street Veranda and got my usual Steak Gumbo. I always go to RSV first for any meal. It was not a long wait and after I picked up my dinner, I went straight back over to the Hub and got my usual spot for the fireworks. 






As I for the fireworks, the parade came around 5:40 and I decided to take some pics of the parade while I am waiting in my spot for the fireworks.

"A Christmas Fantasy" Parade 5:30 11/18/10


















































After the parade was over, I was just waiting by myself for the fireworks and I talked to some other families of their experience at DL during the Holiday season. They were so amazed of how DL is during the Holiday season. When one of them needed to go to the restroom, I told them that I can watch their stroller and blanket. They were so happy to hear that and they went out and asked me if I would like a drink. I said that I was fine and that was really nice of that family to get me a drink while I was waiting. While we were waiting I took some pics of the castle. Before the fireworks, we got to see two shows of Sleeping Beauty Winter castle light up. I remember that last year when it light up before the fireworks. After the two shows of SB Winter castle light up, the icicles light up after the show.





















It also snowed during both of the Wintertime Castle light up.

I will post both of the pics of both the two different show of Wintertime Castle light up. These two shows are different than the other.


----------



## skiingfast

I'm wondering about the walk from Stovalls.  How long did it take?  I imagine you were walking fast maybe your equipment slowed you down.  Did you use the GHC cut through?


----------



## roxy72

The Stovall's Inn looks nice! What a big bed, too. 

Great pics, I'm glad you're safely back home!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are pics of Disneyland SB Castle during Wintertime Enchantment Holiday Lighting for the 1st show and the 2nd show.

First Show of WEHL






























2nd Show of WEHL



































I will have both videos of WEHL in the next few days or even tomorrow. Hope u like the pics during the WEHL show.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I'm wondering about the walk from Stovalls.  How long did it take?  I imagine you were walking fast maybe your equipment slowed you down.  Did you use the GHC cut through?



I believe it was 12-15 min for me to walk from Stovalls over to DL and DCA main entrance. I used the GCH shortcut all of my time I go to the parks and going back to the hotel. I was really walking fast all day both back and forward but it was a bad idea to rush back to the hotel since I had a sore back on Friday night. I was just walking fast all day during my visit as Michelle (IndayMichelle) saw me at Mission Tortilla Factory on Friday morning.

On Friday when I used my tripod for the two parades at DL & WoC, I got a locker inside DL and it just barely fit inside the locker. I got the large locker and I took my tripod first thing in the morning and left it in the locker until I used it for the 2:30 parade. I put it back in the locker and went back to Stovalls to rest up. Than when I got back to DL at night I got it out and used it for the 2nd parade and WoC that night.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Time to post some of the Holiday Treats at the DLR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

From where I left off, I just watch both shows of SB Winter Castle shows. Than it was time to see the 7:30 "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks. As always it is so amazing to watch Believe fireworks from the Hub. I had stayed at that spot for less than two hours to see the fireworks and it was worth it in my opinion. Some people would say that you are crazy of staying in that spot for less than two hours.









































After the fireworks, it was around 7:40 and I called it for the night since I am tired of driving 5 hours from Livingston to Anaheim. I than went down MS and took some pics of the Holiday decorations while I was walking toward the exit. Also DL announced that the MS USA store will be immediately closed at 8pm just as the same time as DL was closing. So there was little time to shop after the fireworks. But I decided not to shop that night after the fireworks.

I remember reading from a thread on Tuesday that DL is having a private party for the radio stations of the different cities. When I was at the exit on the DTD side, there was a stand for people to check-in and there were other people waiting to get into DL that night. It would have been nice to go into a private party at DL one day.

Than I walked straight back to Stovalls to call it for the night and than I posted my pics and did my TR that night.

This was a little blurry


----------



## mvf-m11c

Time to post more pics for the Tree and Wreath Quest

Tree from Pooh's Corner at Critter Country





Tree from Pooh's Corner at Critter Country





Tree by Santas Reindeer Round-Up





Wreaths from Toon Town










Minnie's Christmas Tree in Toon Town





Mickey's Christmas Tree in Toon Town





Donald's Wreath in Toon Town





Goofy's Wreath on his house in Toon Town


----------



## Markie Mouse

Loved the TR. I was wondering how you took your pics? I just got my Sony alpha a55 and was wondering from looking at your beautiful pics what settings you used for outside pics and firework pictures. I use some of the auto settings but have recently discovered the beauty of the manual modes. I especially like your tree pics as the colors and the details of the ornaments really pop.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> Just got back 2 hours ago and I am back home in Sacramento safely. I want to thank all the readers who are keeping track of my TR. I will now write the rest of my TR from Thursday night.
> 
> It was around 4:45pm and I left BW Stovalls and carried all my camera and video camera equipment with me to videotape the parade and the fireworks. I got out of the hotel later than I expected since I was posting and writing my TR that night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the parade was over, I was just waiting by myself for the fireworks and I talked to some other families of their experience at DL during the Holiday season. They were so amazed of how DL is during the Holiday season. When one of them needed to go to the restroom, I told them that I can watch their stroller and blanket. They were so happy to hear that and they went out and asked me if I would like a drink. I said that I was fine and that was really nice of that family to get me a drink while I was waiting. While we were waiting I took some pics of the castle. Before the fireworks, we got to see two shows of Sleeping Beauty Winter castle light up. I remember that last year when it light up before the fireworks. After the two shows of SB Winter castle light up, the icicles light up after the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also snowed during both of the Wintertime Castle light up.
> 
> I will post both of the pics of both the two different show of Wintertime Castle light up. These two shows are different than the other.



Hi Bret,
I am enjoying the heck out of your trip report.  SO nice that your kindness to the parade waiting family was rewarded.  What goes around truely does come around.  

Your parade photos were great but your castle pictures at night are STUNNING!  

Your hotel room looks quite nice and comfortable.  On my last trip I stayed at the Park Vue which was very convienient, clean, but not as warm looking as your room.  Where was your hotel located?  I don't know what the BW stands for (I'm new to the hotels that aren't on property).

Glad you are home safe and sound!  How many days to your WDW trip?  My counter is at 33 days now!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Markie Mouse said:


> Loved the TR. I was wondering how you took your pics? I just got my Sony alpha a55 and was wondering from looking at your beautiful pics what settings you used for outside pics and firework pictures. I use some of the auto settings but have recently discovered the beauty of the manual modes. I especially like your tree pics as the colors and the details of the ornaments really pop.



I used a Nikon D60 DSLR camera and I also took pictures with my Sony HDR-XR520V camcorder. On the first night, I used my video camera for the nighttime pictures. As you can see from my SB Winter Castle pics on the top, I actually recorded the show and than took each pic frame and made it into a picture. I used mostly the non-auto flash during the daytime with my Nikon D60. The video camera was used as a regular camera for taking pics. 

Thx for liking my pics.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> I am enjoying the heck out of your trip report.  SO nice that your kindness to the parade waiting family was rewarded.  What goes around truely does come around.
> 
> Your parade photos were great but your castle pictures at night are STUNNING!
> 
> Your hotel room looks quite nice and comfortable.  On my last trip I stayed at the Park Vue which was very convienient, clean, but not as warm looking as your room.  Where was your hotel located?  I don't know what the BW stands for (I'm new to the hotels that aren't on property).
> 
> Glad you are home safe and sound!  How many days to your WDW trip?  My counter is at 33 days now!



Actually it was the fireworks on Thursday night that I have told that family that I would save their spot. It was a mother and a young daughter. They said that if I want a drink and I said that I didn't want a drink, I was just fine and had my own. I'm just that kind of person who would watch someones spot when they need to go to the bathroom or get food.

I'm glad that u like my photos of the parade and fireworks. I will post them on this thread later during the week. But right now I am uploading the SB Winter castle light up and "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks on youtube.

The hotel that I have stayed was BW Stovalls (Best Western Stovall's Inn). It is located south of DLR on the corner of Disneyland Dr. & W Katella Ave. It is right by Coco restaurant. It is about a 15 min walk from the hotel to the park that includes going through the GCH. I have stayed at BW Stovalls back in Aug. 09 and it was just like the same from last year. It was very comfortable.

Here is the hotel pic & map from the website.








Thank you for your concern. I'm only just *18 days* away till my WDW Holiday Trip . I'm getting excited to hear your TR next month.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are my pictures from "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks on 11/18/10. These were actually videotaped from my Sony HDR-XR520V camcorder and than I took each frame from my video and made it into a pic. Hope u like it and this is part 1 of Believe.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just uploaded SB Winter Castle on my youtube. I have both the first show and 2nd show uploaded. Here are the links for the two shows.

SB Winter Castle 1st Show

SB Winter Castle 2nd Show

Enjoy the show.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just finished uploading "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks on my youtube. I have both parts of the show uploaded. Here are the links for the fireworks.

Believe...In Holiday Magic Part 1

Believe...In Holiday Magic Part 2


----------



## mvf-m11c

Okay now is the time to post my TR on Saturday. 

I also forgot to mention when I went to the parks on Thursday, I was hoping that my new Premier AP would work. When I got to the main entrance and gave my AP to the CM, when she scanned it, it showed my picture on the screen.  I was relieved that my Premier finally worked especially having so much trouble with it last month. Than when I had dinner at RSV, it had giving me the 15% discount for the food. I'm glad that it worked during my trip and now I am hoping it will be fine when I go to WDW next month. I would assume that it should be fine, but I was planning on going to the park when I get there on Friday Dec. 10 on the day my DA and I arrive in Orlando. I hope u read my live TR from WDW in less than three weeks.

Back in my hotel at BW Stovalls, I got up 7:00am in the morning. I knew that I couldn't go in the park during MM since I am not staying on-property just like my October trip and don't have a PH ticket with a MM on it. I also brought my tripod with me so I can videotape the 2:30pm "A Christmas Fantasy" parade. I didn't want to go back to the hotel and pick it up so I decided to bring it with me and put it in the lockers at the DLR. I left my room at 7:30 and head over to have the continental breakfast at the hotel. I just had orange juice and a bagel in the morning. Than it was off to DL to get there when it opens at 8am in the morning.

I got in DL when it opened at 8am and there were only a few people outside the gate but most of the people were waiting inside MS USA. I also took pics of the CALIFORNIA letters for the last Holiday season and I have took better ones on Saturday, I will post those later.


































The first thing I did when I got inside the park was to head on over to the lockers right by the Cone Shop. I got the large locker and my tripod just barely fit inside the locker. I had use the large locker outside the main entrance of DL right by the GR. It was np fitting inside the locker and like what the reports said that DL has upgraded all the lockers with a keypad at each one instead of going to one of the main screens and punching in the numbers.

After I put my tripod in the locker, I was heading straight over to Tomorrowland until I see the radio broadcasting booths right by the Hub. I remember that DL had a private party for the radio broadcasting but there were a lot of them from different cities on the West Coast. I have seen radio companies from Utah, Arizona, and of course California. I had also see that they are videotaping right in front of SB castle. 































After seeing the event going right by the Hub, I went over to the Tomorrowland and the first thing I did was get a FP for SM. I knew that I could have just got on SM since it was a 10 min wait, but I had to get the pictures of the ride vehicles at the other lands. 

After getting the FP for SM, I head straight over to Adventureland and got on Indy. As always in the morning Indy was not that crowded and I got on the ride in just less than 5 minutes. I also took the picture of the ride vehicle of Indy with my Sony camcorder with the night shot.





After Indy, I was about to go on HMH, but it was too early in the morning and I know that I could walk-on the ride later during the day. (But that was a mistake for me later during the day. I will talked about that later on this thread.) I decided to go on the DLRR and ride it towards ToonTown depot and head over to IASWH. Here are some pics of the NOS stations as well as a wreath for the quest and I got to ride on the C.K. Holliday with Holiday 5 car set with the Lilly Belle parlor car.











After I got off the DLRR from ToonTown Station, I went straight over to IASWH. There was no one there and I just got on the ride immediately. When I was on IASWH, it took longer to get off the ride since the CM are adding more boats to the ride. From the time I got on and got off it was around 19 minutes until it was finished.

Than it was time to head on over to Tomorrowland and get on SM and use my FP. I walked over to FL and than I remember to take a ride vehicle photo of Matterhorn Mountain Bobsled.





After the picture of the Matterhorn Bobsled I also took a picture of FNSV submarines.





I head on over to SM and it said that it was still a 10 min wait and I showed my FP to the CM and I walked thru the FP line and when I got to the line that connect the standby line there was no CM and I just walked in. I believe it was a 7 min wait to get on the ride. I also got to be in front on the ride. Here is the SM ride vehicle with the night shot.










Here is my picture after the ride on SM. As you can see that I was in the front with my video camera as I was videotaping the ride in night shot.





After SM, I went over to BLAB and got on in just 5 min. It was around 9:10am when I got on the ride and as always I had to get a pic of the ride vehicle.





After BLAB, I got a FP for BLAB as a souvenir. Than it was around 9:25am and I decided it was time to head on over to DCA and do the other activities at DCA.

I will write more of my TR later tonight.

Thx for reading another part of my incomplete TR.


----------



## Tink91

Great pictures!!!!


----------



## skiingfast

Nice indoor dark shots, very inventive.   It's wierd that the radio booths lined the middle of the hub.  I noticed for Halloween they set them up on the town square.

I'm sure you premier will work fine at WDW.  From when it came out it seemed lots of people had problems at DLR, which have quickly decreased, and very few people ever had problems at DLR.  We'll see when you try to scan your finger at the turnsyles. 

Are you going to post those onride videos on youtube?  I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Nice indoor dark shots, very inventive.   It's wierd that the radio booths lined the middle of the hub.  I noticed for Halloween they set them up on the town square.
> 
> I'm sure you premier will work fine at WDW.  From when it came out it seemed lots of people had problems at DLR, which have quickly decreased, and very few people ever had problems at DLR.  We'll see when you try to scan your finger at the turnsyles.
> 
> Are you going to post those onride videos on youtube?  I'll keep an eye out.



I would assume the same thing when I go to WDW next month and the Premier should work np. It was a better experience this time than last month when it wasn't working. I am interested in how the biometric scan will respond with my Premier.

I have videotape a few rides this past weekend at DLR. I only videotape IASWH, Indy with nightshot SM with nightshot, HMH with nightshot, & POTC with nightshot. I will post IASWH but the others I am still thinking about. 

I am also going to be put WoC with just the TRON segment of the show and both the two Christmas parade on Friday that I have videotaped.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now is time to do my TR on Friday Nov. 19

After BLAB, I went straight toward the exit and head on over to DCA. When I was walking down toward MS USA I got some more pics of the ride vehicles and some random photos.
















Most of the people were already in DCA at 9:30am so I just got in the park immediately. And it was nice to see the Golden Gate bridge with the Holiday decorations for the last time when DCA gets the new front entrance in the future.
















I also got to see the ElecTRONica stage and I was kind of waiting later that night to see how it goes.





After taking pics of the ElecTRONica stage, I head on over to Condor Flats and was going to try to get on Soarin, but the line was already towards the outside of the building. So I decided to get a FP for Soarin. 

Than I head on over to GRR and get a WoC FP for a souvenir. It was around 9:40 when I got in line at the GRR the sign said that the 9pm show was still available. And from Disneyland 1951 chart saying that I should get a yellow FP at the time I got there. When I gave them my Premier Pass and the CM scan it and all of a sudden I got a blue FP for the 9pm show. I was kind of glad and disappointed about it. I thought I would get a yellow FP when I arrived at the FP machine. Plus I bought the WoC picnic so I could guarantee a blue FP for the 9pm show. But in the end I at least got the blue FP from the FP machine or the picnic. Than I got a pic of GRR vehicle.





I head on over toward the Paradise Pier entrance where a lot of people were waiting to get into Paradise Pier and go on TSMM. I got there around 9:50 and waited until the DCA opened at 10pm. 

When it got to 10am there were a lot of people trying to run or jog to TSMM. I was just walking towards Paradise Pier and towards TSMM. There were a lot of people trying to get to TSMM as always first thing in the morning and when I got to the line I only had to wait only 5 min to get on the ride. And I had a very disappoint score on TSMM. I only had 177,300 points. I mostly get on average 250,000 points on average on this ride. But I missed too many of the targets and didn't hit the secret spots on the ride.










After TSMM, I head on straight over to Mickey's Fun Wheel and to take pictures of the whole park and the construction sites. It was nice to see the new rides and new lands in the future. It was not that cold and the view is always great to see the whole entire resort.











































































I will write the rest of my TR later.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pics from the Fun Wheel.  I've never been brave enough to go on it.

I got a yellow FP with my WoC picnic.  Looking forward to discovering which one you got with your picnic.

I always enjoy a spin on TSMM - it's hard to get a good score going on the ride solo - that's my story and I'm stickin' to it.   That and I haven't figured out the dino darts yet...

I am both sad and looking forward to seeing what DCA looks like with the new entrance.  I will miss the CALIFORNIA letters.

Looking forward to more


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> I always enjoy a spin on TSMM - it's hard to get a good score going on the ride solo - that's my story and I'm stickin' to it.   That and I haven't figured out the dino darts yet...
> 
> I am both sad and looking forward to seeing what DCA looks like with the new entrance.  I will miss the CALIFORNIA letters.
> 
> Looking forward to more



I have seen guys get good scores solo in the 500,000 just by themself. But you got to know your targets and where to hit them. The dino 2nd stage is really kind of easy, you have to hit the lava balloons first than the stego with the three balloons and than the lava balloons again. Than the top of the volcano would shoot out lava balloons worth 500. And lastly there will be two meteor on the left and right side and you have to hit two balloons on them. One will show up on the left first and than the one on the right. Than a it will meteor show 1000 point balloons at the end of the stage.

I will miss the CALIFORNIA letters during the Holiday season, but it will be interesting to see how the new entrance will play out.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Time to do my TR.

After MFW, I went around the backside of Paradise Pier and took pics of the former Mulholland Madness now transforming into Goofy's Sky School, the Jumpin' Jellyfish and the outside work on the Little Mermaid ride. 

























I was also taking pictures of the Paradise Pier Viewing Area for WoC. I also took a picture of my spot for that night. As you have read on my PTR on the earlier posts, I am trying the best blue FP viewing spot right next to the VIP seating by the fire hydrant. I would like to thank *disneyland 1951* for the viewing chart of all the best spots for the WoC viewing area. I know that you don't have to get there early but I am not taking any chances and decide to show up early not very early. I am very looking forward of seeing how that view is for the WoC show.















After that, I went over to Pacific Wharf and went to find anymore Christmas decorations around the eating area and I found a few. Than I head on over to Mission Tortilla and than IndayMichelle said that she saw me walking there that morning and than I just walked quickly away from them. It was a shame that we didn't get to meet each other. It would have been nice to meet a DISer in the park, but maybe on my trip to WDW next month that I will be able to find someone.















After leaving Pacific Wharf, I head on over to "a bug's land" and it was that time to take more pics of the ride vehicles and the holiday decorations around the land. I barely even go through that land during any of my trip, but it was kind of refreshing to go in there. 










Heimlich's Chew Chew Train





Flik's Flyers





Francis' Ladybug Boogie





Tuck and roll's Drive 'Em Buggies





I head over to the backside of the Hollywood Pictures Backlot since the going to Aladdin Oasis and ToT was blocked off for the construction of the Red Trolley tracks. I got the picture of the ToT from the outside. I did not want to go on the ToT so I just got the ride vehicle outside instead of inside.





After the ToT, I went around "a bug's land", and head over to the Hollywood Pictures Backlot and took the pictures of ElecTRONica set. I know that it doesn't start at 6pm that night, but it was nice to see the set in person than seeing it on the computer.






























Than after seeing all the ElecTRONica set, I decided tohead on over to Monsters, Inc. Mike & Sulley to the Rescue ride and get a picture of the ride vehicle.





I will write more later on my TR.


----------



## skiingfast

Nice Bret.  Really good construction shots from MFW.  Lots of nice ride vehicle shots too.

It nice to see that they are starting to wrap the LM building for some reason they did the west side a couple months ago and stopped.  At least your photos show them coming around the south side of the building.


I'm interested to see how the night turns out.


----------



## amamax2

Great report - so detailed!

Did you give the autograph books to your boss yet?  I hope he appreciated your hard work!

Also, I am a bit confused about the pictures for where you hoped to stand for WOC - it looks like two different areas...there is the triangular planter with the fire hydrant by a wall, but then a different fire hydrant in a rectangular planter?  Were you in front of one of them or where is the good spot?  I am so confused when I look at the chart that has been posted, but remember something about a fire hydrant.  Thanks for any advcie - we have yet to see it and might try on our upcoming trip.

ETA:  Ok, I went back and re-read a WOC thread, and I *think* I understand a little better...but still hope you can clarify.  So in the second picture you posted, is the good spot standing to the immediate left of the lamp post that is at the entrance to that walkway, so the fire hydrant is in front of you and to the left?  Thanks!


----------



## mvf-m11c

amamax2 said:


> Great report - so detailed!
> 
> Did you give the autograph books to your boss yet?  I hope he appreciated your hard work!
> 
> Also, I am a bit confused about the pictures for where you hoped to stand for WOC - it looks like two different areas...there is the triangular planter with the fire hydrant by a wall, but then a different fire hydrant in a rectangular planter?  Were you in front of one of them or where is the good spot?  I am so confused when I look at the chart that has been posted, but remember something about a fire hydrant.  Thanks for any advcie - we have yet to see it and might try on our upcoming trip.



I have not give the autograph book to my dad yet and to his colleague. They told me to wait around December. Than wrapped it up for them. I have picked up the pink princess books for the two girls. 

On my third pic of the WoC viewing area right in front of the yellow fire hydrant, this is the spot that disneyland 1951 suggested as a prime spot for seeing WoC in the blue FP section. It was a good location for people who are not willing to wait for an hour for a spot. It took me awhile for me to look at the picture that disneyland 1951 posted on the WoC thread. When I look at it, the view was really good and you can get everything with a videotape or picture of all the fountains. I will post my pictures and my videotape of the TRON segment on youtube later. I like this spot and it will help me in the future to see the show if I don't want to wait for an hour for a viewing spot.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> I have seen guys get good scores solo in the 500,000 just by themself. But you got to know your targets and where to hit them. The dino 2nd stage is really kind of easy, you have to hit the lava balloons first than the stego with the three balloons and than the lava balloons again. Than the top of the volcano would shoot out lava balloons worth 500. And lastly there will be two meteor on the left and right side and you have to hit two balloons on them. One will show up on the left first and than the one on the right. Than a it will meteor show 1000 point balloons at the end of the stage.
> 
> I will miss the CALIFORNIA letters during the Holiday season, but it will be interesting to see how the new entrance will play out.



Thanks for the inside scoop Bret.  We'll be using this at DHS next month!  Back to your report indeed.  Lovin' it.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> I have seen guys get good scores solo in the 500,000 just by themself. But you got to know your targets and where to hit them. The dino 2nd stage is really kind of easy, you have to hit the lava balloons first than the stego with the three balloons and than the lava balloons again. Than the top of the volcano would shoot out lava balloons worth 500. And lastly there will be two meteor on the left and right side and you have to hit two balloons on them. One will show up on the left first and than the one on the right. Than a it will meteor show 1000 point balloons at the end of the stage.
> 
> I will miss the CALIFORNIA letters during the Holiday season, but it will be interesting to see how the new entrance will play out.



On Facebook there is a user Amanda Tinley who operates a disney site.  She interviewed a guy and posted the videos on youtube.  They are of the easter eggs in TSM in DHS though DCA is the same and Buzz which is not the same as in DL.   Anyhow on Buzz in the MK I cought get the second best level, but in DL couldn't break 100K.  It was dismal.   But if you look up TSMM on youtube you are likely to find some videos with hints.  I can rock that game, but it helps to have a partner that knows what they are doing to unlock things and then not hit the high point targets.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> On Facebook there is a user Amanda Tinley who operates a disney site.  She interviewed a guy and posted the videos on youtube.  They are of the easter eggs in TSM in DHS though DCA is the same and Buzz which is not the same as in DL.   Anyhow on Buzz in the MK I cought get the second best level, but in DL couldn't break 100K.  It was dismal.   But if you look up TSMM on youtube you are likely to find some videos with hints.  I can rock that game, but it helps to have a partner that knows what they are doing to unlock things and then not hit the high point targets.



The MK and DL version are completely different and have a different scoring system at both places. The MK has all the same targets but the points are different when u hit each different target. There are places during the ride in Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin at the MK where there are targets that give more points and some that give u barely any points  As you can tell from DL version is by the shapes during the ride which can give u more points. The triangles are worth the most than diamonds, square, and circle. I did use youtube to find all the secret targets for the ride and it does make it easier to have another person with u to unlock the secret targets for each stage.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now to get back to my TR on Friday Nov. 19

After Monsters Inc. it was around 12:10, I decided to go back over to DL and do some other activities to do like get pictures of the ride vehicles over at DL. But first I stopped at the Greetings at California store and took many pictures of the Holiday treats, Holiday merchandise and the trees inside the store.

Holiday treats

























Holiday merchandise








































Trees for the Tree Quest























After the Greetings at California store, I head straight on back to DL and right now it was still too early to get a spot for the parade by IASWH so I decided to go back to NOS and look at the Holiday decorations. Than I went on the DLRR at the NOS. The train I got to ride was the Engine #3 Fred Gurley with Holiday 4 car set. That day the engines that were running on Friday were C.K. Holliday with Holiday 5 & the Lilly Belle and E.P. Ripley with the Excursion car set.
Engine #3 Fred Gurley with Holiday 4 car set





Holiday 4 car set





I got on the DLRR and went around till I got to Tomorrowland station. Than I exited the TL station and also got a picture of Autopia when I got off the DLRR.
Autopia





Than I still have plenty of time do other things while I wait for the parade so I went to go on my favorite ride at DL. The DL monorail is my favorite ride at DL especially most people call it a transportation than a ride. It is a must do every time I go to DL no matter what. I did a round trip around the resort on Mark VII Blue. It is always fun to ride the monorail, so I got to sit in the back with another nice family. They really enjoyed the back and it is always fun to ride in the front or back. If you are going on the monorail, I would ask a CM and see if your party can ride in the front or back of the monorail.
Monorail Mark VII Orange 










FNSV loading dock





Monorail Mark VII Blue





After the round trip on the DL Monorail Mark VII blue. I got off the monorail and it was around 1:40 and it was time to head to the locker on MS and get my tripod for the 2:30pm parade show. 

I will write more about it later tonight.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great installment Bret.  Now I'm hungry after seeing the yummy looking treats and I want to spend $ on the adorable holiday merchandise.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just have uploaded the WoC TRON segment at the end of the WoC show. This is also from my spot that I have watch WoC on Friday from the back of the viewing area. Thanks again *disneyland 1951* for the excellent spot for the show.

Here is the WoC TRON segment on my youtube. You can click on the picture and it will go to my video. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I have finally uploaded "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade on my youtube so you guys can see it. This is the 2:30pm show and I will upload the 5:30 later. Just click on the pic to see the parade.

*Part 1*




*Part 2*




*Part 3*


----------



## mvf-m11c

Its time to go back to my TR.

When I went back to the locker and got my tripod for the parade, I head on straight over to IASWH area for my videotaping. I really got there around 2pm and already there was just a few people already sitting in the parade line.















Than when it got closer to the show, more and more people started to show up as always for any parade. I got there late and was behind a family. But I did that on intentionally since I don't want to block a family when I was videotaping and taking pictures of the parade. Than it was around 2:30pm and the music started and "A Christmas Fantasy" parade started and it is just the same as last year except when I saw the parade last year from the reserved viewing area for the Tour, the snowflakes were not part of the parade that I watch last year. This year they had all the characters for the show.
Here are my pictures of the 2:30pm "A Christmas Fantasy" parade on Nov. 19











































































I will post more of the 2:30pm "A Christmas Fantasy" parade and write the rest of my TR later today. 

Hope u enjoy the pics


----------



## skiingfast

Bret:
      Since you saw both what was your opinion of this....you saw the afternoon and evening Chirstmas Fantasy Parade, which was better easier to see?


Did you think that was a good veiwing spot for WoC?  I know you didn't like where you first saw it.  From watching your video  I liked where I had seen it from which was yellow left second tier.  It just seemed from the hydrant you are looking over so many heads.  Is that a good place to try for?


----------



## PrincessKell

I always love detailed TR with lots of pictures. you do such a great job.  Makes me wish I was there NOW!


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Bret:
> Since you saw both what was your opinion of this....you saw the afternoon and evening Chirstmas Fantasy Parade, which was better easier to see?
> 
> 
> Did you think that was a good veiwing spot for WoC?  I know you didn't like where you first saw it.  From watching your video  I liked where I had seen it from which was yellow left second tier.  It just seemed from the hydrant you are looking over so many heads.  Is that a good place to try for?



Yes, I have seen both the first and second parade that day. I wil also post the pics for the nighttime pics of the parade later. The daytime was nice and I thought the nighttime was better than the daytime. But for the video quality was not better than the daytime.

From the spot that I was that night for WoC from Disneyland 1951 chart, I thought it was nice spot to see the show and a excellent spot to videotape the show. I don't have to worry about my video camera from getting wet and I could get the the side projections on the video. Originally I didn't like that spot earlier, but now I changed my mine and I like it right now to videotape the show. But my favorite spot is the 2nd tier for the blue FP. If I don't want to wait at the viewing area (actually I would still wait no matter what) this is a good backup way to see the show from a good spot. When I watch it that night there was some stupid person in the VIP seating area in front of the picture standing up during the first half of the show and than sat on the bleachers during the 2nd half. There were a lot of heads, but I at least got to see the whole show from the bottom to the top. If you get a blue FP and don't want to wait to get a good spot in the viewing area, I think this is perfect to do.


----------



## mvf-m11c

It's time to finish up the pictures for the 2:30 "A Christmas Fantasy" parade from FL right by IASWH on Nov 19. I believe it is after Goofy and Max float. Some of the photos are blurry since they were taken from my Nikon D60 camera.

Lady Tremaine, Drizella, and Anastasia










Princess Aurora, Prince Philip, Ariel and Prince Eric










Candlelight Christmas Ball Float















Chip and Dale Humdinger





Woody on a rocking horse





Geppetto, Jiminy Cricket and Pinocchio on the giant Toy Factory float










Buzz Lightyear on a spaceship





The Seven Dwarves





8 Finale Dancers





Santa Claus and his 8 Reindeers















After the parade, it was time to go over to DCA and get my picnic. Yes, I forgot to get my picnic when I was over at DCA, but I did that on purpose since I could take it back with me to the hotel and have it for dinner. Instead of following the end of the parade since it will take awhile, I decided to go towards Tomorrowland side. And tha when I got to MS USA the Toy Factory float was right there and I was already ahead of the parade. Before I head over to the exit, I went back to the locker by the Cone shop on MS and put away my tripod so I can use it later for the 2nd parade and WoC that night.

























After I put back my tripod in the locker, I tried to get out of the park but the floats were too close to one another and I had to wait until the Santa float came by. I did lose a few minutes of my time, but it was nice to watch the parade while I was waiting. 















When I got out of DL, I head straight on over to DCA. The first thing I did was to get to WCT and pick up my WoC picnic. As I have reported earlier on my PTR, I have chosen the American picnic again just like on the August 2010 trip. I should have chosen something else, but I just like the American version. 

Than when I got my WoC tote bag I head straight on back to my hotel. I went through the GCH exit and it did save me about 5 minutes to go through the GCH than going through the main entrance. It was around 3:45 when I left DCA and it took me about 15 min to get back to the hotel around 4pm. I only had 30 minutes to rest up and head back to DL for the 5:30 parade. I just needed that time to take a shower and bring all me other equipment for that night.

I will write my TR for that night later.

Thx for reading.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving, now is the time to write my TR for that night on Friday Nov. 19.

I left off at when I returned back to BW Stovalls around 4:00pm. I used that time to rest up and get all my camera equipment for the two nighttime shows at the DLR. Than it was around 4:30pm and it was time to head back to DLR. I am not even thinking about using the ART system since it does take awhile for the bus to come so I just kept walking. I was considering of getting a ticket for that night since my legs were hurting but it was fine.

I went to DL around 4:45pm and it was time for the flag retreat on MS USA. Its been awhile since I was at the Flag retreat since I am back in my hotel room resting up for the nighttime shows.











After the Flag Retreat, I got a good spot right at the entrance for the 2nd "A Christmas Fantasy" parade right by the Christmas Tree by the Disney Showcase store. I also got to see the lighting of the Christmas tree on MS USA. It looked even better when the lights turn on.




















I talked to this nice family that was right next to me for the parade and they have never to DL during the Holiday season and they were very impressed with the Holiday decorations. They also was wondering what was WoC and I told them the details of the show and how to get a FP for the viewing area. They were happy about the show and were planning on doing it the next day at DCA. Than it was time for the 5:30pm "A Christmas Fantasy" parade. I thought it looked even better at night than the daytime. But the video quality of my video was not better than the daytime. But it was enjoyable to see the parade again.

(Sry, the image quality is very poor at night)
















































































When the parade was over I put all my equipment away and in my backpack and it was time to head on back over to DCA and get ready for the 9pm WoC show. I also remember to see ElecTRONica that night.


----------



## skiingfast

Bret on the ballroom float, are the candles "lit" with real flames?


----------



## mvf-m11c

After watching "A Christmas Fantasy" parade, I head on over to DCA for the 9pm WoC show. It was around 5:45 when I got to DCA from DL after seeing the parade. This was also the last time to see the CALIFORNIA letters at night for the last time.















Than I realize I have just a few minutes until the opening of ElecTRONica, but it was already crowded and a sudden I was start to feel hungry and decided to get something to eat. I was going to miss the opening of ElecTRONica if I have done that. I wasn't filled up by the WoC picnic and I wanted to eat something hot than just cold chicken. So there was barely anytime to go to Pacific Wharf, I decided to eat at Taste Pilots' Grill and had the X-3 Rocket Ribs meal which is the 3 ribs and flyby fries.





After I finished up the meal, it was already time for ElecTRONica opening at the main stage. It was really crowded so I was right next to the kiosk. It was really interesting the first part of the opening. Since it was over, I decided to wait until it died down at ElecTRONica since it was already crowded.




















And after it was finished, I decided to go check-out the WoC area. So I headed over to Paradise Pier and see that the CMs are getting the viewing area ready for the 9pm WoC show. I also showed my viewing area for the 9pm WoC show with the blue FP. I am hoping that this is a good spot to videotape WoC for future shows.















I was way too early for the viewing of the 9pm WoC show, so I decided to head on back to the Hollywood Pictures Backlot and see ElecTRONica. When I first seen ElecTRONica pictures from Sara thread, I thought it was another version of Glow Fest. But it was a great idea to promote the movie TRON Legacy coming next month (just like the TRON rail aka Monorail Coral at WDW). It was a nice enjoyable experience during ElecTRONica and it was great. I have went back to it later during the night after WoC so I will write the rest down later.








































After seeing the overlay of ElecTRONica, it was around 6:45 and it was time to head on over to Paradise Bay and get ready for my viewing area for the 9pm WoC show. When I got to the viewing area, the barricades were not out and all the CM's are running around to get everything set up. So I waited around the light tower and took some more pics around Paradise Pier. I went up through the bridge of PP and took some more pics around the bay before I head on back to the blockade.




















It was around 7:30 and the CM's just brought out the barricades, but they didn't allow anyone in the viewing area. I would assume that this time of the year that they won't be doing the WoC pre-show since I read from a TR about not having the pre-show. I read from and talked with 3TinksAndAnEeyore (Stephanie) about the change to the guests who are going into the viewing area. When it was around 7:50pm, the CM's start letting the guests in the viewing area. When I went to the blue section line, the line was changed towards the entrance by the bridge FP viewing area. I was kind of surprise that they changed it to the bridge area for the blue FP entrance. Than I was wondering if they would let us in the viewing area. But they said that we have to wait around 8:00 and they didn't let us in yet.

Than around 8:15, they start letting the guests in the viewing area. It was a longer wait than I expected to go in the viewing area, I thought it was stupid to wait this long, but without the pre-show, it does make sense to let the guests in the viewing area. I got my spot for the 9pm WoC show and there was no one there until 30 minutes until the show was about to start when the last second guests showed up.










I will post the pictures from my viewing spot for the 9pm WoC show later.

Thx for reading my almost completed TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Bret on the ballroom float, are the candles "lit" with real flames?



I don't think they are real flames on the candles. It almost feels like they are real when you watch the video of the parade. But mostly it is just lights illuminating the flames from the candles on the ballroom float.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now is the time to post my WoC viewing area pictures from Nov. 19 for the 1st show. The chart that Disneyland 1951 was great and I will try this spot again if I don't want to wait an hour for a good viewing by the bay.





























































































































I will post the TRON segment encore just in a few minutes.


----------



## mvf-m11c

When the 9pm WoC show was about to be over, than the WoC TRON Segment Encore started to play. I have not seen the TRON segment since I don't want to spoil myself when I see it. It was even better than I have expected and it was worth seeing the WoC show again with the TRON segment. 

*Nov. 19 WoC TRON Segment Encore* on my youtube. Hope you enjoy the WoC TRON Segment Encore













When the WoC TRON Segment Encore was over, I packed all my equipment and start to head back to Hollywood Pictures Backlot. But first I went over to Paradise Pier and see the Christmas Tree during the night. It was even better at night than during the day.








Than I head back to Hollywood Pictures Backlot and to enjoy ElecTRONica. More and more people are not started to partying by Monsters Inc. Than I went to see TRON Legacy 3D Exclusive Sneak Peak.





It was great to see the Sneak Peak of TRON Legacy and I am now committed to see the show when it comes out next month. Than I just more pics around the Hollywood Pictures Backlot and stayed during ElecTRONica for just a half an hour until it was time to go back to DL during the Holiday decorations.




















I left DCA around 10pm and I went over to DL and to take pictures of the Holiday decorations around the park. Most of the people are leaving after the fireworks and the 9pm F! show.





But first I am going towards the ROA and see how bad it is during the 2nd F! show at 10:30pm, but most of the spots around the ROA were already filled up. So I walked down towards NOS and see the Holiday decorations around NOS. As I have told on my pp about less decorations in NOS this year than the last few years.












Here is my last years pics and what a big difference from last years to this years.








After going through NOS with the decorations, the DLRR was not that crowded and I just hop on board the C.K. Holliday with Holiday 5 car set and the Lily Belle. I took the ride on the DLRR until we got to Toon Town Station. And than it is time to take pictures of IASWH and also got to see the projections on the attraction.
































I will post the rest of the pics on that night later tomorrow.

Hope you all enjoy the pics during my Holiday solo trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I have too many photos on this page and now it's time to post some links towards my videos. The video is IASWH. I have videotape and took pictues of IASWH. It is always the same but it does not get tired for me of seeing all the different decorations. I need to shrink it down so I can start a new page, it takes too long to reload with all these pictures on this page.

*IASWH Part 1*

*IASWH Part 2*


----------



## skiingfast

Bret do you have video of the projections?

Also how about the night parade?


----------



## skiingfast

Your IASW night photos are awesome.  This is one thing that make A DLR Christmas way better than in the MK.

Though I always wish DLR would get a Osborne Lights although IMO it should go down Hollywood Blvd and of course ElecTRONica is there this year.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Bret do you have video of the projections?
> 
> Also how about the night parade?



I don't have the video projections on IASWH since when I got to TT around 10:30pm the show was about to begin and I had no time to videotape it. I also was very tired that day and I just couldn't stay for the whole day since I need to get up early for the character breakfast at the Plaza Inn.

I have part of it on youtube. I need to upload the 3rd part of the parade later this week. But it will be up shortly. Here are the two links for the 2nd parade at 5:30pm on Nov. 19. *A Christmas Fantasy Parade 5:30 Show Part 1*, *A Christmas Fantasy Parade 5:30 Show Part 2*




skiingfast said:


> Your IASW night photos are awesome.  This is one thing that make A DLR Christmas way better than in the MK.
> 
> Though I always wish DLR would get a Osborne Lights although IMO it should go down Hollywood Blvd and of course ElecTRONica is there this year.



I completely agree with you Matt. It is a shame that the MK doesn't have IASWH and HMH at WDW. I got to see how MVMCP is during the Holiday season in less than two weeks and I am excited to see it. But DL during the Holiday season will always be my favorite no matter what.

Yea, it would be nice to have a Osborne Lights style event through Hollywood Backlot Pictures which is almost close in the same category just like at DHS. But with ElecTRONica, there is no point of having the Holiday decorations up this year.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I am planning on finishing my TR during my trip since I am taking my time with all my pics and videos. Here is the rest of the night that I was at DL during the Holiday season. After looking at all the Holiday decorations on IASWH, I head on over to TL and took some pics of the FNSV and the Monorail station.












After looking at the FNSV lagoon, I went through the shortcut towards SB castle by the Matterhorn mountain area. And it was time to take the pictures of several different angles of the castle from front to back.




































After taking pictures of all the different angles around the castle, I decided to head on back to Frontierland and get some pics of the Holiday decorations and see the merchandise at the Bonanza Outfitters store.








Frontierland Shootin' Exposition with the Holiday decorations




After seeing Frontierland with the decorations, it was time to head on back over to BW Stovalls and rest up for the night, but I got to take a fiew more pics of MS with the Holiday decorations and the Light up merchandise cart.







/





Than I head straight on back to my hotel at Stovalls. For that day on Friday Nov. 19, I got mostly everything done during that day with the parades, ElecTRONica, WoC with TRON segment and got to do all the rides that I want to do during my visit.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now I am posting my last part of my TR of my solo trip to DL Nov. 18-20. And this is the one that a lot of you DISers are waiting to hear about my experience at the Plaza Inn character breakfast.

I got up at around 6:20am in the morning so I could get to DL during MM. Yes, I am going to MM with my AP since I have a reservation at Minnie and Friends character breakfast at the Plaza Inn. This was a great tip by some of the DISers on the board that you can enter the park early even without a MM ticket or staying on-site. I left the hotel around 7am and head on over to DL main gate. It was actually raining a little bit during the first part of the morning but it won't get any better later during the day.




When I got to DTD, there were a few people who were going to DL during MM. I thought there would be less people during the raining day, but right now it is about average in my opinion. Than when I got past the security, there was no one by the CALIFORNIA letters and this was a good time to get the last look at the letters during the Holiday season and the new entrance for the future.




















Now after I finished taking the pictures of the CALIFORNIA letters, it was time to go have a nice breakfast at DL. I got to the left side of the main entrance where there were a few CM waiting for the reservations. They told me that I was here for MM, I should go to the center entrance is where they let the guests in for MM. But I told them that I was here for the character breakfast at the Plaza Inn. When I told them that I was dining by myself and had a reservation, one of the CM was dazing out. I assume that the CM thought it was kind of weird for myself to have a character breakfast. But I told them that I was also here for some autographs from the characters. Than I walked in the park and there was some guests walking down but not too many. Than I head on over to the Plaza Inn for my character breakfast.
























Now I checked in at the booth and my time for the character breakfast was at 7:20am. I was right on the left hand side of the restaurant. It was not that crowded and the atmosphere was even better. When I had breakfast, I almost tried everything inside the restaurant. I love the mickey shape waffles. But they were small, I thought they would have the big size mickey shape waffles. As for the characters that I got to see, I have met Chip, Dale, Minnie, Pooh, Eeyore, Tigger, Fairy God Mother, Max, Captain Hook, Brer Fox, & Rafiki. The best part is when Dale arrived and I had my iPad out checking out the weather for the day and he tried to play with it but he cant work it well.  Than he took a nap on the chair. For the autographs I got Chip, Dale, Minnie and Pooh for my dad's colleagues daughters. I didn't get a picture of the autograph books, which were the princess pink ones. When it was around 8am when the park opened, it was time for me to go out and have some fun of taking the last pictures of the day.
















Here is another tree for the Tree Quest








After finishing at the Plaza Inn for the character breakfast, I only had about 3 hours left until I head back to Livingston and see my grandmother. When I got out it was still raining, but luckily it was just sprinkling so far. So the first thing I did was go to FL and get on PP. The good thing about is that I just got on in less than 3 minutes. It is a fun ride and it is even better when you ride it first thing in the morning.








I will finish the rest of my TR later tonight, I am about to have dinner. I hope you enjoyed reading my dining experience at Minnie and Friends character breakfast just by myself. I also want to thank *Goofy_Mom*  so much for helping me with the information at the Plaza Inn for the character breakfast. This might be my only time in my life that I will do a character breakfast solo, but you don't know what might happen in the future. Hey I might have a character breakfast at WDW in less than two weeks. But who knows. .


----------



## tksbaskets

I really enjoyed hearing about your solo-character breakfast.  Too bad the weather was so poor.  I'm glad you rode Peter Pan.  One of my favorite rides.

Hope you had a tasty dinner!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now it is time to finish the rest of my TR on Saturday Nov. 20. 

After I have finished PP, it was started to rain a little bit harder and I went toward Pinocchio Daring Adventure ride and took the picture of the ride vehicle.








After when I put on my poncho, I went back back toward the castle and took some pictures on the left side of the castle.












After that I head on over to towards Adventureland and than head on over to NOS and see the Holiday decorations before I head on over to HMH.












Than I head on over to HMH and there was no one there. I had to wait until another family showed up in the line. And also here is another ride vehicle pic when I was on the ride with nightshot. If I have took it with a regular shot, it would turn out blurry.
















Than I head out of HMH and went back toward the backside of NOS. It started to rain even more and more but it was still not raining like crazy. I head on over to POTC. Here is also the pic of the ride vehicle of POTC with the nightshot.
















After POTC, I head on over to the Frontierland backside and took some more different pictures.












Than I was back in FL and just walked around towards IASWH.
















I would say that this is my favorite pic of the monorail during my visit.




This will continue shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

After going around FL, I head on back over to Tomorrowland and see how crazy it is during a rainy day.
















After walking out of TL, it was time to go over to DCA and take my last picture of my ride vehicle quest. The last ride vehicle pic I need was Soarin. But first I took some more pics around MS before I left the park.








Than I walked outside and see that more and more people are now coming into the park. I got inside DCA around 9:35am It was still raining outside while I head straight in DCA. The first thing I did when I got in the park was head on over to Soarin.












Here is my last pic of the ride vehicle of Soarin on my ride vehicle quest.




After I finished Soarin, I head on over to GRR and get my souvenir WoC FP. After getting a blue FP just like on Friday, I would assume that I would get the same FP color. When I got my FP, it was for the blue section for the 9pm WoC show. 

Than I went back to the main entrance and started to buy some of my holiday merchandise at Greetings at California. I bought the classic Disneyland t-shirt with the Santa hat, light up ghost lanyard, recycle tote bag and a nice red tote bag for my mom. 

When I finished up my shopping at the store, I exited DCA and the next thing I did was go to DTD and see the rest of the Holiday decorations. After DTD, I went toward DTD and the DLH to see the Christmas Tree.








Than I went back to BW Stovalls and it was around 11:00 when I got back to the hotel. Than I started to pack all of my stuff in the car and than the weather started to get even worse when I was about to leave DL. It was around 12pm when I got all my stuff in the car, but before I head back home. I had to stopped at my DBGF apartment in OC to take some stuff back home to Sacramento.

When I picked up the stuff at my DBGF apartment, I was heading straight towards Livingston. I got there around 7pm that night. Than the next day I left around 8:30am and got back to Sacramento around 10am. Just in time to watch the football games.

This was a great trip just to be solo and got to take a lot of different pictures of the Holiday decorations. I also got a lot of pics for the Tree and Wreath Quest that Sherry has put together on the Christmas thread. I also got to get all the pics of the ride vehicles at the whole entire DLR. The character solo breakfast was nice, but I would not do that again just by myself. It would be better if I have someone else with me. Overall, the solo trip was better than my solo trip in March 2010. 

I will do another solo trip one day next year, but I don't know which month to go. I will be going to DL in August for the D23 Expo with my DA. I want to do another trip before the D23 Expo and go on the new rides (Star Tours 2 & Little Mermaid Ride). But I will see if I can get another trip done. If I did another trip, I was thinking about late May to early June before the heavy summer crowds.

Now it is time to plan my WDW Holiday Trip Dec 10-17 and hope that you can follow my WDW TR. This will be my first time to WDW during the Holiday season and I just can't wait to go in less than two weeks. I need some advice before I go to WDW in two weeks.

Thank you for reading my TR.


----------



## tksbaskets

You sure seem to be making the best of a soggy day at DL.  I like your monorail picture too.

Thanks for sharing
TK


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Hi Bret!! You're more than welcome for the Plaza info.  From the angle of your pictures it looks like we had the same table.  What do you think?






from this angle, if you were to look to your left you would see the main food area, behind you would be an open area and the tree would be in the window.

I like you pictures, so far my favorites are the CA letters with no people, the night time castle shots (if you blur your eyes just a little, they really do look like icikels) and the night shot over FNSV.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Goofy_Mom said:


> Hi Bret!! You're more than welcome for the Plaza info.  From the angle of your pictures it looks like we had the same table.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from this angle, if you were to look to your left you would see the main food area, behind you would be an open area and the tree would be in the window.
> 
> I like you pictures, so far my favorites are the CA letters with no people, the night time castle shots (if you blur your eyes just a little, they really do look like icikels) and the night shot over FNSV.



Yea what a coincidence, I think you are right that we are almost exactly at the very same table. But I was more close to the corner when I did the solo dining. That is a very nice picture of your kids with Captain Hook at the Plaza Inn. 

I can't wait to read more of your TR and see your pics. I read that you said that it was a madhouse last week. But it looks like you have done everything you want to do during your trip.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

mvf-m11c said:


> Yea what a coincidence, I think you are right that we are almost exactly at the very same table. But I was more close to the corner when I did the solo dining. That is a very nice picture of your kids with Captain Hook at the Plaza Inn.
> 
> I can't wait to read more of your TR and see your pics. I read that you said that it was a madhouse last week. But it looks like you have done everything you want to do during your trip.



We did have a great time, DS had a blast.  On our last day he was asking if we could "see Mickey Mouse and ride more rides".  I'll have to write one day at a time.  My pictures aren't as "professional" as I would have liked, most of the time I'm hanging onto DS's leash and it's really hard to shoot one handed when the other hand is being yanked.  So, try not to laugh too hard

What did you think of elecTRONica?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Goofy_Mom said:


> We did have a great time, DS had a blast.  On our last day he was asking if we could "see Mickey Mouse and ride more rides".  I'll have to write one day at a time.  My pictures aren't as "professional" as I would have liked, most of the time I'm hanging onto DS's leash and it's really hard to shoot one handed when the other hand is being yanked.  So, try not to laugh too hard
> 
> What did you think of elecTRONica?



Why would I laugh at your pictures or anyone else pictures. It is always nice to see pictures of DL during someones TR. I have seen Sherry's during her trip a few weeks ago and some of them were blurry but it is good to see pictures when I read the threads.

I thought ElecTRONica was a little bit more like Glow Fest but with the advertising of TRON Legacy. With all the alcohol going around during that time at night and the partying. I am not that type of a person who likes to drink and partying. But I did like the TRON Legacy 3D Sneak Peak and Flynn's arcade was also nice.


----------



## skiingfast

In case you wondering I did like the Ride Vehicle shots.  Some are totally awesome.


Looking at the rainy day pics makes me really want to go during the rain.  The shot of the letters at DCA is incredible except for one things.  Not the construction tarp, the slippery when wet sign.  I would of moved it out of the way if I was standing there with you.

Anway really great stuff and I'm very much looking forward to your WDW TR.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> Yea what a coincidence, I think you are right that we are almost exactly at the very same table. But I was more close to the corner when I did the solo dining. That is a very nice picture of your kids with Captain Hook at the Plaza Inn.
> 
> I can't wait to read more of your TR and see your pics. I read that you said that it was a madhouse last week. But it looks like you have done everything you want to do during your trip.



Oh and also I'm wondering, Plaza breakfast and zero food pics?

I am really curious what breakfast looks like in there.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> In case you wondering I did like the Ride Vehicle shots.  Some are totally awesome.
> 
> Looking at the rainy day pics makes me really want to go during the rain.  The shot of the letters at DCA is incredible except for one things.  Not the construction tarp, the slippery when wet sign.  I would of moved it out of the way if I was standing there with you.
> 
> Anway really great stuff and I'm very much looking forward to your WDW TR.



I believe it is great to go to DL when it is raining. It means less locals and shorter lines on specific rides. But some of the rides will not be open when it rains and mostly the entertainment shows like parades, F!, and possibly fireworks. I was also considering taking a pictures of the letter C on the left side of it so I won't get the tarp. But on both of those mornings more people start to show up and are taking pictures by the letters.

I'm hoping that everything goes well during my WDW trip in less than two weeks. I will try to do a live TR when I am there and I will write a little bit and post pics on my DL thread. But most of my live TR will be on the WDW TR. I'm hoping that everyone read my TR will read my WDW TR.




skiingfast said:


> Oh and also I'm wondering, Plaza breakfast and zero food pics?
> 
> I am really curious what breakfast looks like in there.



I apologize for not taking any pictures of the breakfast food at the Plaza Inn. When I looked at the breakfast, it is standard breakfast food where ever you go for breakfast. The only thing that I would have taken a picture of the food at Minnie and Friends character breakfast was the mini Mickey waffles. They were a little bit smaller than the Mickey waffle iron I have at my house and I use almost every weekend.


----------



## mvf-m11c

It took me awhile to post the 2nd Show of "A Christmas Fantasy" parade on Nov. 19, 2010 at 5:30pm. It was taken by the Flag retreat and by the Disney Showcase store. I hope you all enjoy the video.

*"A Christmas Fantasy" Parade Part 1 2nd Show 5:30 Nov. 19, 2010*

*"A Christmas Fantasy" Parade Part 2 2nd Show 5:30 Nov. 19, 2010*

*"A Christmas Fantasy" Parade Part 2 2nd Show 5:30 Nov. 19, 2010*


----------



## deejdigsdis

Hi... I just wanted to pop in and say I started reading your Holiday Time TR today.  I love your pictures!  I'm up to the part of the lighting of the castle your first night.  That was really nice of you to offer to watch that family's stuff, and it was nice of the family to offer to bring you a drink.  It's really nice to hear about those kinds of guest interactions, as opposed to the experiences people have with rude guests.  Looking forward to reading more.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Can't believe I am only one week away till I head on over to WDW for my birthday Holiday trip. I hope you guys read my [post=38536860]WDW Trip Dec. 10-17, 2010[/post]. I will be doing a live TR and take a look at my pics on my flickr during my trip. Even though I am excited to go to WDW during the Holiday season, the Holiday season at DL is by far my place to be during the Holiday season.

Here are my pics of IASWH on Nov. 19, 2010.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Very nice, I got some of the same shots.  I'll be sure to share them on my trip report.


----------



## merrrydeath

This picture and all the night time IASWH shots are beauuutiful.


----------



## skiingfast

Bret you have some excellent coverage of Small World's Holiday version.  Thank you for taking the time to get it all.  Inside and Out, night and day!


----------



## skiingfast

Bret, have fun at the world.  I always go to this thread to find the link on you signature to you WDW thread.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Bret, have fun at the world.  I always go to this thread to find the link on you signature to you WDW thread.



Thx Matt. I can't believe I am only *5 days* away until I am at WDW for the Holiday season. When I leave on Friday, I should be able to update my signature below and put it on the right post of my live TR. I will be taking a lot of pictures like I did on my last trip and I will compare both resort pictures of each land, ride, tree, etc. 

Hope you other DISers on this thread will read my live WDW TR.


----------



## amamax2

Bret,

I finally finished this - thanks for such a great trip report!!!  I love all the pictures and how you tell us how you got some of the shots (night time mode) plus all your descriptions!

I'm heading over to the WDW report now - have a great time!  Definitely do a super early morning character breakfast there too - it is the best way to get those great empty park shots!  We've only once done a character breakfast here, but did three at WDW!  And I think the food was a lot better.


----------



## mvf-m11c

amamax2 said:


> Bret,
> 
> I finally finished this - thanks for such a great trip report!!!  I love all the pictures and how you tell us how you got some of the shots (night time mode) plus all your descriptions!
> 
> I'm heading over to the WDW report now - have a great time!  Definitely do a super early morning character breakfast there too - it is the best way to get those great empty park shots!  We've only once done a character breakfast here, but did three at WDW!  And I think the food was a lot better.



Thx amamax2 for reading my TR last month and subscribing to my WDW TR in just less than *4 days*. 

I wasn't on planning on doing a character breakfast during my WDW trip this week. But after doing the character breakfast at DL during Minnie and Friends, I was considering doing a character breakfast at Cinderella's Royal Table or Chef Mickey's. But all of those restaurants during my trip are all full and I can't get in. I know that I need to get in way in advance to get into those popular restaurants. I'm just doing five sit down restaurants during my visit (Coral Reef, Plaza Restaurant, Via Napoli, 2 ESPN Club for Kings game). 

I am now considering doing a character breakfast when my family and friends go to WDW next year during the Holiday season in 2011. If we do a character breakfast next year, I would choose Chef Mickey's at the Contemporary hotel. I have stayed at the Contemporary hotel in the past and I have ate at Chef Mickey's and loved it.


----------



## skiingfast

Bret what about Crystal Palace of Akeresh in Norway or Hollywood and Vine in DHS or the place in AK?

I think like you empty park shots of DLR during the rainy morning you could get some with an early ADR there.

Or is more about the characters?


----------



## amamax2

mvf-m11c said:


> But all of those restaurants during my trip are all full and I can't get in. I know that I need to get in way in advance to get into those popular restaurants.



Yes, it is hard to get in to most of their restaurants if you don't make reservations way in advance - when we went I got up at 3 a.m. 180 days out to make our ADRs.    But it was so worth it to get those empty park shots, lol.  It's all about the photo.  

And people do cancel.  We ended up canceling some of ours once we got there and walking up and getting in, too.  So it can happen.  Sounds like you have plenty of big meals planned, you'll have to let us all know what you think of the places you eat - none of those are ones we ate at.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Bret what about Crystal Palace of Akeresh in Norway or Hollywood and Vine in DHS or the place in AK?
> 
> I think like you empty park shots of DLR during the rainy morning you could get some with an early ADR there.
> 
> Or is more about the characters?



The other character breakfast restaurant that I would choose to go to is the Crystal Palace, the other two restaurants are okay. I always wanted to eat at Cinderella's Royal Table when I am in the park but the price is so expensive. I have ate at Chef Mickey's three times during my stay at the Contemporary. I believe the restaurant you are talking about Matt at AK is Tusker House.

It's a possibility to get empty park shots during my trip to WDW. But if I get there early at the parks. I will see if I can get park shots without any guests. One day during my trip, I will get some good shots of the parks without any guests.


----------



## mvf-m11c

amamax2 said:


> Yes, it is hard to get in to most of their restaurants if you don't make reservations way in advance - when we went I got up at 3 a.m. 180 days out to make our ADRs.    But it was so worth it to get those empty park shots, lol.  It's all about the photo.
> 
> And people do cancel.  We ended up canceling some of ours once we got there and walking up and getting in, too.  So it can happen.  Sounds like you have plenty of big meals planned, you'll have to let us all know what you think of the places you eat - none of those are ones we ate at.



I tried to get a reservation at Le Cellier at EPCOT, but when I called around 7am exactly 180 days out for my ADR. They said there was nothing available. I was kind of shock to hear that there was no reservation available on that day. Than when I do the next day at EPCOT and got up earlier around 5am, once again there was nothing available. I don't know what I have to do to get a reservation at Le Cellier.

You are right that people do cancel at the last second and some walk up person can get in the restaurant without getting a reservation. I would like to do more dinner plans during my trip at the WDW resort, but I would prefer to eat more off property and save more money during my trip so I can use to buy merchandise. I definitely will write it down on my TR about each different restaurant.


----------



## skiingfast

I was just curious.  On my last WDW I got to have breakfast at LTT which was special because they were only open because Crystal Palace was in rehab.  The food was awesome, it's served family style there for any meal.  The funny thing was my 4 yo ate all the strawberries off the fruit plate and all the bacon off the meat place.   I made it for 30 minutes after the first seating and showed up on the first bus from my resort.  They did a sort of Rope Drop near the right tunnel.  We were 3rd in line and because there were about 20 CMs there to greet people and staff the turnsyles and only 100 guests.  They were talking to all us anxious guests.

When they let us in I pulled my son to the middle of the Square and let all the other people rush in.  Got great pictures of him all the way down mainstreet and some Photopass photographers were out too.  They had CMs guiding us from the HUB to LTT.  My plan was to eat and be in the park for the opening.  The waiter let us know we had to go back to the hub for rope drop there.  So we stalled and the same CMs who guided us to LTT were guiding us back to the Hub.  I looked at my watch and said I have 9 is the park open?  One CM said no it would be a couple minutes, but then the other near the hub waved to us and said it was ok guests are coming down MS.  So we walk around ROA and got a couple quick rides on BTMRR in partially filled trains.


I'm planning the same strategy you did for Minnie's next time I go with him to DLR.  So we can get in on a MM.  But I may do like in MK and try to stall so I can good empty MS pics.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I was just curious.  On my last WDW I got to have breakfast at LTT which was special because they were only open because Crystal Palace was in rehab.  The food was awesome, it's served family style there for any meal.  The funny thing was my 4 yo ate all the strawberries off the fruit plate and all the bacon off the meat place.   I made it for 30 minutes after the first seating and showed up on the first bus from my resort.  They did a sort of Rope Drop near the right tunnel.  We were 3rd in line and because there were about 20 CMs there to greet people and staff the turnsyles and only 100 guests.  They were talking to all us anxious guests.
> 
> When they let us in I pulled my son to the middle of the Square and let all the other people rush in.  Got great pictures of him all the way down mainstreet and some Photopass photographers were out too.  They had CMs guiding us from the HUB to LTT.  My plan was to eat and be in the park for the opening.  The waiter let us know we had to go back to the hub for rope drop there.  So we stalled and the same CMs who guided us to LTT were guiding us back to the Hub.  I looked at my watch and said I have 9 is the park open?  One CM said no it would be a couple minutes, but then the other near the hub waved to us and said it was ok guests are coming down MS.  So we walk around ROA and got a couple quick rides on BTMRR in partially filled trains.
> 
> 
> I'm planning the same strategy you did for Minnie's next time I go with him to DLR.  So we can get in on a MM.  But I may do like in MK and try to stall so I can good empty MS pics.



Are you talking about Liberty Tree Tavern at the MK? That must have been exciting to eat at LTT when the Crystal Palace was in rehab. That is very nice from that CM to let you in before the rope drop and got to go to Frontierland and get on BTMRR.

That is good to hear that you are using the same strategy that I did during my character breakfast last month. But if you do that, I would suggest that you get the earliest time at Minnie and Friends character breakfast. You can use the extra time to eat and greet the characters. Than you can go in early during MM at DL. When I walked down MS during MM, the CM didn't ask me go straight over to the Plaza Inn so I took my time to take pictures of MS when I was walking.


----------



## skiingfast

Bret, do you recall how the characters cycled through?  Did they all break at the same time?  How long did it take them to make the circuit?  If we get there early will we need to wait for them to come out?


Yes LTT is Liberty Tree Tavern.  It's really odd because it's like a house with different rooms of tables.


----------



## amamax2

mvf-m11c said:


> I tried to get a reservation at Le Cellier at EPCOT, but when I called around 7am exactly 180 days out for my ADR. They said there was nothing available. I was kind of shock to hear that there was no reservation available on that day. Than when I do the next day at EPCOT and got up earlier around 5am, once again there was nothing available. I don't know what I have to do to get a reservation at Le Cellier.
> 
> You are right that people do cancel at the last second and some walk up person can get in the restaurant without getting a reservation. I would like to do more dinner plans during my trip at the WDW resort, but I would prefer to eat more off property and save more money during my trip so I can use to buy merchandise. I definitely will write it down on my TR about each different restaurant.



When I was doing my research for our trip, I found out that if you are staying on-site, you can make ALL your reservations 180 days out from your first day...so you could book Le Cellier 185 days out if it was for your 5th day at the parks.  So that is how they can be booked already.  I read that Le Cellier and Cinderella's Royal Table are the hardest to get.

We went in Sept during free dining, otherwise we NEVER would have eaten at all those expensive places, so I completely understand.

We had early, early breakfasts at Tusker House, Crystal Palace, and I can't remember right now the third.  We also had lunch/dinner at Tutto Italia and Tony's Town Square.  We ended up canceling all of our other ADRs - it was just way too much food - we are not that big of eaters, lol.  But we thought all the food was excellent and the CMs were great at the character breakfasts about making sure all the characters went to each table.  At Tusker House, at the table next to us, their camera battery died just as the characters were coming to our section.  The mom ran out somewhere and got new batteries, but meanwhile, two of the characters had gone by and to another section of the restaurant.  But when a CM heard the story, she had those characters come back so the family could get pictures.


----------



## mvf-m11c

amamax2 said:


> When I was doing my research for our trip, I found out that if you are staying on-site, you can make ALL your reservations 180 days out from your first day...so you could book Le Cellier 185 days out if it was for your 5th day at the parks.  So that is how they can be booked already.  I read that Le Cellier and Cinderella's Royal Table are the hardest to get.
> 
> We went in Sept during free dining, otherwise we NEVER would have eaten at all those expensive places, so I completely understand.
> 
> We had early, early breakfasts at Tusker House, Crystal Palace, and I can't remember right now the third.  We also had lunch/dinner at Tutto Italia and Tony's Town Square.  We ended up canceling all of our other ADRs - it was just way too much food - we are not that big of eaters, lol.  But we thought all the food was excellent and the CMs were great at the character breakfasts about making sure all the characters went to each table.  At Tusker House, at the table next to us, their camera battery died just as the characters were coming to our section.  The mom ran out somewhere and got new batteries, but meanwhile, two of the characters had gone by and to another section of the restaurant.  But when a CM heard the story, she had those characters come back so the family could get pictures.



Thx amamax2. I knew that if you stay on-site you can book early before the non-site guests could. I thought there would at least be a few times available late at night or during lunch. Le Cellier and Cinderella's Royal Table are one of the most popular restaurants at the WDW resort and can book very quickly. I'm kind of disappointed of not to get a reservation at Le Cellier during my trip, I'm hoping that I can get a last second walk up at the restaurant during my trip.

That is a lot of ADRs during your trip. I think the most ADR that I did on my trips to WDW was the first year when I went to WDw in 1996. I believe it was 5 reservations at very nice restaurants. I know that one of them was Chef Mickey's character breakfast and California Grill all at the Contemporary hotel. That was nice of that CM to tell the characters to go back to the family after getting new batteries for their camera.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Bret, do you recall how the characters cycled through?  Did they all break at the same time?  How long did it take them to make the circuit?  If we get there early will we need to wait for them to come out?
> 
> 
> Yes LTT is Liberty Tree Tavern.  It's really odd because it's like a house with different rooms of tables.



Since the Plaza Inn was not that very crowded (I would say about half of the restaurant was full during that morning) the characters came back at least two times during that morning. Most of the characters that I saw during that day came back to my area for a second time to greet more guests. I would say around 15 minutes for them to come back to the other side of the restaurant. Some of the characters go to different area at the restaurant and meet up with each other for group pics. Remember that it was raining that day and all the characters were inside the restaurant. I don't know if the characters will be out there at exactly 7am, but when I got to the restaurant at 7:20am they were already out greeting the guests.


----------



## skiingfast

Bret that is a really good point about the rain.  I wonder how the Charater Interactions work when they have to go to tables outside too?  Could spread them thin.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Bret that is a really good point about the rain.  I wonder how the Charater Interactions work when they have to go to tables outside too?  Could spread them thin.



I would think that the characters around the restaurant will be spread thin and the interactions with the guests is very little when there is so many guests during breakfast.


----------



## skiingfast

That settles it, I'll have to eat there on a rainy day.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just less than *two days* away till my trip to the Holiday season at WDW.  Even though I am excited to go to WDW, I'm missing DL so much even though I was just their two weeks ago.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> Just less than *two days* away till my trip to the Holiday season at WDW.  Even though I am excited to go to WDW, I'm missing DL so much even though I was just their two weeks ago.



Will you miss DL when you arrive at MCO?


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Will you miss DL when you arrive at MCO?



No question, every year I go to DL this is the week that my DA and I go during the Holiday season. This will be the first time in 6 years since I will not be at DL for my birthday trip. I am excited to go to WDW during the Holiday season, but this is something new for me and it should be great.

I'll try to do my TR as best as I can during my visit. I will keep posting pics during the trip and hope you DISers keep track of it. At least you can look at the updates on my signature and on this thread. I have also change part of my plan for my TR. When my DA and I get to Orlando and check-in at the Sheraton Vistana Resort, we will head on over to CityWalk at Universal Orlando and have dinner at NBA City. I decided not to go to EPCOT when we get there and I would go by myself.


----------



## amamax2

Bret,

In case I don't make it back onto the boards before you leave tomorrow...

Have a fantastic time!  I'll be following your TR and can't wait to see pictures and hear about your experiences there with the Holiday decor.


----------



## Sherry E

I echo what amamax2 said, Bret - my next few days are going to be crazy, so I may not be able to get on the DIS too much between now and Sunday.

Have a wonderful WDW trip!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

amamax2 said:


> Bret,
> 
> In case I don't make it back onto the boards before you leave tomorrow...
> 
> Have a fantastic time!  I'll be following your TR and can't wait to see pictures and hear about your experiences there with the Holiday decor.





Sherry E said:


> I echo what amamax2 said, Bret - my next few days are going to be crazy, so I may not be able to get on the DIS too much between now and Sunday.
> 
> Have a wonderful WDW trip!!



Thank you amamax2 and Sherry.

I will keep updating my WDW TR and while I am at WDW waiting for the shows or at the resort resting up, I will always read the DL thread and see how everything is going. I like all of your pics amamax2 during your short trip to DL and hope to see more one day. Have a great trip to DL this week Sherry and with Liza (funatdisney). I will keep track of your TR while I am at WDW and thank you for subscribing to my TR.

Can't believe I'm just less than *24 hours* until I leave from SMF than to LAX and get to MCO around 4pm eastern time.


----------



## skiingfast

Well Bret try not to miss DL.  Try to forget about it the best you can and enjoy where you are.

I'll admit particularily when I go to the MK, I feel wierd when I through the tunrstyles.  One through the tunnels the whole park feels off, it's confusing.  Consequently I'd rank if 2 or 3 of the WDW parks because for me it's not a good copy of DL.

Don't worry I'll keep up with your WDW TR.  Have Fun!


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Well Bret try not to miss DL.  Try to forget about it the best you can and enjoy where you are.
> 
> I'll admit particularily when I go to the MK, I feel wierd when I through the tunrstyles.  One through the tunnels the whole park feels off, it's confusing.  Consequently I'd rank if 2 or 3 of the WDW parks because for me it's not a good copy of DL.
> 
> Don't worry I'll keep up with your WDW TR.  Have Fun!



I will always like DL and I am very looking forward to WDW.

When I get off the monorail or the ferry at the MK, it feels so exciting to get to the MK every time I go. But I still like DL entrance of just walking up to the entrance instead of spending more extra time walking up to the parks entrance at WDW.

I know that you will keep track of my TR on the WDW side and this TR will be better than my March/April TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I can't believe it is tomorrow and I will be over at the other side of the continent to enjoy the Holiday season at WDW.  I'll keep updating my WDW thread and show up on my thread.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> I can't believe it is tomorrow and I will be over at the other side of the continent to enjoy the Holiday season at WDW.  I'll keep updating my WDW thread and show up on my thread.



I'm sure we will be checking it out.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Informing everyone that I just got to Orlando safely and I am resting up in my room and I will update my WDW TR shortly


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> Informing everyone that I just got to Orlando safely and I am resting up in my room and I will update my WDW TR shortly



Thanks Bret!  Have a good time at dinner tonight!


----------



## Sherry E

Have a wonderful time, Bret!!  Take lots and lots and lots of photos!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I changed my plans tonight and now I'm not going to CityWalk since my da and I are tired from our flight. So right now we r going to do some grocery shopping and have dinner at some restaurant.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> I changed my plans tonight and now I'm not going to CityWalk since my da and I are tired from our flight. So right now we r going to do some grocery shopping and have dinner at some restaurant.



I saw Bret.  At least you are going some where different than what's around Sac.  Steak and Shake!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just checking back in after half of my WDW trip is complete. It was really cold last night. I believed it was around low 30s last night and my DA and I were waiting for Illuminations and there was barely anyone there last night for Illuminations. I can't believe it was that cold that night and it was almost like that I was about to freeze to death out there. But my DA and I stayed there last night and it was great.

Here are some pics of MK with the Holiday decorations


----------



## skiingfast

Thanks Bret.  I've been trying to keep up with you TR.

If you saw any frost consider buying orange juice contracts.


----------



## Funball

Wow brett I had  no idea you were going to WDW also.. or maybe I did I just don’t remember… either way. nice photos! I see the difference in out main st vs., theres!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'm leaving Orlando just bout a few minutes and will write my WDW TR on the plane.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just got back to Sacramento safely and I will start to write the rest of my WDW TR and post the pics as well as some video from this week.


----------



## amamax2

Welcome home!  I can't believe it is over already!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are some pics from MVMCP that I have videotape and than frame each part of my video from the *"Celebrate the Season"* show. You can also look at my WDW pics on my signature below to my flickr account.


----------



## tksbaskets

Once again wonderful pictures.  Do they do this show in front of the castle every day or just for the special party?

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Once again wonderful pictures.  Do they do this show in front of the castle every day or just for the special party?
> 
> TK



"Celebrate the Season" is only for MVMCP and during the regular days the MK shows "Dream Along With Mickey".


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> "Celebrate the Season" is only for MVMCP and during the regular days the MK shows "Dream Along With Mickey".



So during the day did they do dream along and then at night CS?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here is "Celebrate the Season" Stage Show during MVMCP on 12/12/10 the 2nd show.

Part 1




Part 2


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> So during the day did they do dream along and then at night CS?



You are correct Matt, MK did "Dream along with Mickey" during MVMCP day and than at night the MK showed "Celebrate the Season" stage show during MVMCP night.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I think this is going to be crazy, but I am now considering doing a trip next month in January. Why, I will be in Bakersfield on January 23, 2011 for a Anime convention on Sunday. I am now considering doing a short trip to DL on January 21 to 23. I need to leave early Sunday morning and it will be a 3 hour trip to Bakersfield from DL because I need to be in Bakersfield by 9am. I will be working for about the whole day. Since all the Holiday decorations will be down and the only nighttime events at DL will be RDCT, F! and WoC and I have seen them all but it would be nice to see RDCT again.

Should I go on another short trip to DL and than head towards Bakersfield for the Anime Convention or should I just don't do it again (not really I want to go again and I have never been to DL during January)? I know that this is one of the off season parts of the year at the DLR and would like to enjoy myself down there. What should I do?  I just got back from Orlando and I did 5 trips to Disney parks in the last 7 months and now considering doing another short trip to DL. The reply will help me decide or what I should do.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> I think this is going to be crazy, but I am now considering doing a trip next month in January. Why, I will be in Bakersfield on January 23, 2011 for a Anime convention on Sunday. I am now considering doing a short trip to DL on January 21 to 23. I need to leave early Sunday morning and it will be a 3 hour trip to Bakersfield from DL because I need to be in Bakersfield by 9am. I will be working for about the whole day. Since all the Holiday decorations will be down and the only nighttime events at DL will be RDCT, F! and WoC and I have seen them all but it would be nice to see RDCT again.
> 
> Should I go on another short trip to DL and than head towards Bakersfield for the Anime Convention or should I just don't do it again (not really I want to go again and I have never been to DL during January)? I know that this is one of the off season parts of the year at the DLR and would like to enjoy myself down there. What should I do?  I just got back from Orlando and I did 5 trips to Disney parks in the last 7 months and now considering doing another short trip to DL. The reply will help me decide or what I should do.



Of course you should work in a January trip to DL   That way you can do a trip report and we can enjoy the experience too!


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> You are correct Matt, MK did "Dream along with Mickey" during MVMCP day and than at night the MK showed "Celebrate the Season" stage show during MVMCP night.




That interesting, did the christmas trees stay onstage all day or come out for the evening show?  Did the midevil tents come onstage during the day?




mvf-m11c said:


> I think this is going to be crazy, but I am now considering doing a trip next month in January. Why, I will be in Bakersfield on January 23, 2011 for a Anime convention on Sunday. I am now considering doing a short trip to DL on January 21 to 23. I need to leave early Sunday morning and it will be a 3 hour trip to Bakersfield from DL because I need to be in Bakersfield by 9am. I will be working for about the whole day. Since all the Holiday decorations will be down and the only nighttime events at DL will be RDCT, F! and WoC and I have seen them all but it would be nice to see RDCT again.
> 
> Should I go on another short trip to DL and than head towards Bakersfield for the Anime Convention or should I just don't do it again (not really I want to go again and I have never been to DL during January)? I know that this is one of the off season parts of the year at the DLR and would like to enjoy myself down there. What should I do?  I just got back from Orlando and I did 5 trips to Disney parks in the last 7 months and now considering doing another short trip to DL. The reply will help me decide or what I should do.



Oh yeah, it will be nice to see it without the seasonal decorations of your last couple trips.  And of course for an update of the work in DCA.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> That interesting, did the christmas trees stay onstage all day or come out for the evening show?  Did the midevil tents come onstage during the day?



The Christmas trees were not on stage during Dream along with Mickey. It was only for Celebrate the Season. The midevil tents were only on stage for Dream along with Mickey and were not on stage during Celebrate the Season.



skiingfast said:


> Oh yeah, it will be nice to see it without the seasonal decorations of your last couple trips.  And of course for an update of the work in DCA.



It will be very interesting to see the construction of the front entrance of DCA. With the CALIFORNIA letters being taken down it will be interesting to see how the construction is. I thought it would be a nice time to go to DL just for a few days before I go to Bakersfield for the Anime Convention. I definitely want to go to DL during the low part of the season.


----------



## mvf-m11c

It's official. I will be at DL on Jan. 21-23, 2011 for the Anime Convention in Bakersfield on Sunday the 23rd. I just been doing a lot of Disney trips these past 6 months and now another short trip to DL during the off season. It will be fun and exciting to go back down south to DL. I will be staying at the BWPPI. I will write my PTR later.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> It's official. I will be at DL on Jan. 21-23, 2011 for the Anime Convention in Bakersfield on Sunday the 23rd. I just been doing a lot of Disney trips these past 6 months and now another short trip to DL during the off season. It will be fun and exciting to go back down south to DL. I will be staying at the BWPPI. I will write my PTR later.



Good for you!  Is teh BWPPI the place you stayed in October?


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Good for you!  Is teh BWPPI the place you stayed in October?



I actually stayed at the GCH in October and BW Stovalls in November. The last time I have stayed at BWPPI was back in June during the debut of WoC. I just like staying at the BWPPI out of all the off-site hotels. I was considering doing BW Anaheim just a few buildings down from BWPPI. It was only for $75 with AAA. The BWPPI that I paid is $85 a night. For only $10 more I would prefer to walk a shorter distance than walking farther and have my legs get all worn out like I did when I was at Stovalls last month.


----------



## Belle Ella

mvf-m11c said:


> It's official. I will be at DL on Jan. 21-23, 2011 for the Anime Convention in Bakersfield on Sunday the 23rd. I just been doing a lot of Disney trips these past 6 months and now another short trip to DL during the off season. It will be fun and exciting to go back down south to DL. I will be staying at the BWPPI. I will write my PTR later.



Very nice!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

This sucks right now. Someone hit my car just awhile ago when I went to go get my mom from work. I parked my car on the side when I was entering a sports card store and than I heard my car alarm went off and than I looked at the front of my car and has a hole in front of the bumper. My guess is that it was a hit and run. I remember that there was a jeep truck in front of me when I parked my car and than all of a sudden the vehicle in front of me was gone. This just sucks after I set up my trip in January and than all of a sudden I now have a damaged car.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> This sucks right now. Someone hit my car just awhile ago when I went to go get my mom from work. I parked my car on the side when I was entering a sports card store and than I heard my car alarm went off and than I looked at the front of my car and has a hole in front of the bumper. My guess is that it was a hit and run. I remember that there was a jeep truck in front of me when I parked my car and than all of a sudden the vehicle in front of me was gone. This just sucks after I set up my trip in January and than all of a sudden I now have a damaged car.



What a bummer!  Hope your insurance will be quick and painless...


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> This sucks right now. Someone hit my car just awhile ago when I went to go get my mom from work. I parked my car on the side when I was entering a sports card store and than I heard my car alarm went off and than I looked at the front of my car and has a hole in front of the bumper. My guess is that it was a hit and run. I remember that there was a jeep truck in front of me when I parked my car and than all of a sudden the vehicle in front of me was gone. This just sucks after I set up my trip in January and than all of a sudden I now have a damaged car.



That is a bummer.  Did the Jeep happen to have a trailer hitch?   I saw the same thing happen when I was in high school.  Across the street I watched a Chevy Blazer punch thier trailer ball hitch through the bumper of the car behind it.

AS said hopefull insurance will cover it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> That is a bummer.  Did the Jeep happen to have a trailer hitch?   I saw the same thing happen when I was in high school.  Across the street I watched a Chevy Blazer punch thier trailer ball hitch through the bumper of the car behind it.
> 
> AS said hopefull insurance will cover it.



Yes, Matt the jeep had a trailer hitch and backed into my car. Than the guy who back into me just left immediately. I can tell that guy didn't have any insurance. 

My insurance can cover it. But I am just mad of what has happen today.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just concluded my WDW trip this month December 10 - 17, 2010 It was a great trip to go down to WDW during the Holiday season. The crowds were not as bad, but the only thing that was bad was the weather. Some of the days during my visit were close in the 30s at night and 50s during the day. But in the end, my DA and I got to do everything during our visit. Not only the WDW resort, we also got to go to Universal Orlando and got to see Wizardy World of Harry Potter. All my photos are on my flickr account and some videos from MVMCP on youtube. It was a fun time and a crazy time. But in the end, it was a success and got home safely.

Now I am planning my pre-trip for January 21 - 23, 2011 a short trip to DL because I am going to be in Bakersfield on Sunday during a Anime Convention.

*Cast:* Me Bret 28

This will be my first trip to DL this upcoming year and many more to come. 

The reason I am doing a short trip to DL is that I am going to be working in Bakersfield during a Anime Convention on Sunday January 23, 2011. It is more like an excuse to my family since I am going back to DL for a short visit. But since some of the rides at DL are going into refurbishment during the slow season, it will be fun to go to DL when it is not that busy. But I am still preparing myself as a very crowded day at DL. The plan for my trip is to watch RDCT in front of SB castle for the 9:30pm show even though I have good videos that are on youtube. Here are the links: Part 1, Part 2. Also that night, I would watch the 10:30pm F! show and hopefully get a good spot in the sitting area. But I expect to not get a sitting area for the 2nd show of F!. Than on Sunday, I will watch WoC and hopefully get the blue FP and use the same spot that I watch WoC during my November 18 - 20, 2010

I will be driving down from Sacramento to Anaheim like my DA and I always do on our previous trips together. It is nice to fly, but I do bring a lot of bags and camera equipment so it does make sense to drive down in just 7 hours. It just not worth paying the extra money for extra bags and getting a rental car. I will be driving down in my Honda Civic Hybrid which saves us a lot of money. For a round trip to DL, we only have to fill the car up twice during the trip. That is not bad since the car needs only 10 gallons of fuel to be full. I will stop at Livingston (close to Merced) that is always on our way to Anaheim to see my grandmother. I was planning on leaving Sacramento on Thursday night and save one and a half hour time of my road trip to DL. Than leave Friday morning around 7am and it will be a 5 and a half hour drive to Anaheim. I should get there around 12:30pm just like I did on my last trip to DL.

I will be staying at BWPPI. I mostly stay at this hotel during each of my trips and I am so used to this hotel. Not only it is one of the closest hotels to the DLR, it is not a fancy hotel like the DLR hotels or HOJO. I just need a short walking distance hotel to stay for the night and use it to take a break during the day. But during my stay in January, I don't need to stay at the DLR hotels since I will not be participating MM on Sunday. 

My goal for that weekend is get to Anaheim safely and than leave early Sunday morning and head on over to Bakersfield for the Anime Convention. But this will also be a good opportunity to see RDCT, F! and WoC the same weekend. 

I will keep planning on my January trip. I will be using Ridemax for Friday and Saturday.

Please feel free to say something about my trip in about less than a month.

Thank you

Bret


----------



## mvf-m11c

I need to remember and finish the rest of my WDW TR. But I thought it would be nice to show some pics of Cinderella castle with the icicles. But the Cinderella castle doesn't have much Holiday decorations than SB castle at DL. I wished that Cinderella castle has more decorations as SB castle. But the pictures of Cinderella castle are very nice with the color changing at night.

Cinderella castle at night.












SB castle at night.


----------



## skiingfast

Sounds like a good plan.  Are you over walking from a distance to the parks?


----------



## TheColtonsMom

The castle is beautiful but I have a love for SB in my beloved DL.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Sounds like a good plan.  Are you over walking from a distance to the parks?



Yes, Matt. I like staying at BW Stovalls. But losing 10 minutes of time walking from the parks to Stovalls does make a difference when I do a lot of walking at both parks and DTD. My legs were killing me during my DL trip last month and my legs were not tired during my WDW trip last week since we didn't do a lot of walking. By using my car with free parking thanks to the premier pass and riding the trams and monorails to the parks get me time stay off my legs for awhile. But the prices during my trip next month is not cheap so I just decided to pay the extra money to stay close to the park entrance on Harbor Blvd. I just needed a place to stay and I always like staying at BWPPI.


----------



## mvf-m11c

TheColtonsMom said:


> The castle is beautiful but I have a love for SB in my beloved DL.



Cinderella castle is not as great as SB castle during the Holiday season. DL castle will always be my favorite castle even if I see the other parks castles around the world.


----------



## skiingfast

I understand not wanting to walk so far.  But this time, you can practically leave you tripod in your room and skip a locker because it will only be 3-5 minutes away depending on how you hit the traffic light to cross harbor.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I understand not wanting to walk so far.  But this time, you can practically leave you tripod in your room and skip a locker because it will only be 3-5 minutes away depending on how you hit the traffic light to cross harbor.



Yes, as you have read from my last TR at DL, I did get a locker down the alley by the Ice Cream stand. It is easy to get my tripod from the locker and use it for both "A Christmas Fantasy" parade and than I used it later during WoC. Since there are no parades during my visit and only just the nighttime shows, it does not make any sense to get a locker. Plus if I do need the tripod, I can just walk on back to BWPPI and get it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

This is for you Matt (skiingfast). I know that you want to see all the pictures of the Sheraton Vistana Resort when I was at WDW a couple of weeks ago. I just uploaded most of my pics from the resort and it was really nice. I thought that this was a nice place to stay when you are in Orlando since there are a lot of activities to do at the Sheraton Vistana Resort. 

Sheraton Vistana Resort Spa 7 Villas Building




Sheraton Vistana Resort




Sheraton Vistana Resort Spa 7 Villas Building




Our room is 411




Room layout on door




Livingroom




Livingroom




Kitchen




Kitchen




Livingroom




Double Bedroom




Double Bedroom




Hallway




Regular Bathroom




Master Bedroom




Master Bedroom




Master Bedroom Shower




Master Bedroom Bath Tub


----------



## skiingfast

Thanks, now I wish I new what unit/room I had stayed in.  It definitly didn't have that view once on the ground though.  Oh and it didn't have LCD tvs, because they hadn't gone on the market yet. 

It does look well kept though.  When I was there I walked to the Marriot condos and then to the hotel.  I wish I could of looked into one of those places just to see.  The grounds though were atrocious in comparison and made me feel pretty good about Vistana.  I though about buying in there, but I didn't want to take the time to hear them talk.

Did your DA buy in?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here is my plan for my trip in January 21-23, 2011 and also a change of plans during my visit. After doing the ride vehicle pictures last month, I am now wondering what I should be taking pictures of during my short visit to DL? I was thinking of getting pictures of all the monorails and DLRR steam engines that are running during my visit. I would like to hear suggestions of what I should be taking pictures of. In the end, I will just be taking pictures of everything during my visit.

*Friday*

I was planning on getting to Anaheim around 12-1pm. Than I will head on over to BWPPI and check-in at the hotel. I will not be able to check-in my room until 3:00pm. In the first few hours when I get to Anaheim, I can spend a couple of hours in the park and take some pictures before I check-in at 3pm. Than when it gets close to nighttime, I am planning on getting a front row spot in front of "Partners" statue so I can see SB castle for RDCT which starts at 9:30pm. Than after RDCT, I will head on over to the ROA for the 2nd F! show at 10:30pm. Than call it for the night. 

*Saturday*

This is the day that I am going to change everything. My original plan was to go to DL when the park opens at 9:00am, but I am now thinking of skipping DL that Saturday morning and head on over to LA for a Yu-Gi-Oh TCG (Trading Card Game) Extravaganza event at the LA Convention Center. It starts at 9am and some of my friends who I play with will be in LA for that event. It is a 2 day event which starts on Saturday Jan. 22 to Jan 23. I didn't want to skip DL and go to the Extravaganza event at the LA convention center. I was thinking of going to DL just for a few hours in the morning and get a FP for the 9:00pm WoC show on Saturday. Than I head on over to LA for that event. Than I will get back to the DLR around 4pm and get ready for the 9pm WoC show. Than I call it for the night since I need to leave early Sunday morning so I can get to Bakersfield for the Anime Convention on Sunday.

*Sunday*

I was planning on leaving Anaheim around 6am in the morning since I need to get to Bakersfield at 9am. That is really early in the morning to leave DL and have to go to work at Bakersfield for the Anime Convention. I also will take pictures of the convention when I am down there.

I would like to hear some opinions of what I should do during my visit next month.

Thank you 

BL


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Thanks, now I wish I new what unit/room I had stayed in.  It definitly didn't have that view once on the ground though.  Oh and it didn't have LCD tvs, because they hadn't gone on the market yet.
> 
> It does look well kept though.  When I was there I walked to the Marriot condos and then to the hotel.  I wish I could of looked into one of those places just to see.  The grounds though were atrocious in comparison and made me feel pretty good about Vistana.  I though about buying in there, but I didn't want to take the time to hear them talk.
> 
> Did your DA buy in?



The Sheraton Vistana Resort is not completely finished, there were some building right across from my building that were still under refurbishment. My building was right next to the pool which was really big. There were a lot of people out at the pool during the warm days and completely empty during the cold days. 

My DA did not buy-in during the presentation. She was actually pissed off on how they treated her during the presentation. She showed up at exactly 10am for presentation when I was at MK and EPCOT that Sunday morning and the agent that would go through the whole thing with her was a no show. Than my DA talked to another person and said that she would do it. She had to wait 30 minutes than that person left and she talked to the manager. She was not happy about waiting and the manager apologize for the whole thing. In the end, she didn't buy into it. She wasn't going to purchase shares unless they gave her a crazy deal.


----------



## skiingfast

Seeing as how you get to DL so often I think meeting up with some friend and getting over to LA would be pretty cool.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Seeing as how you get to DL so often I think meeting up with some friend and getting over to LA would be pretty cool.



I believe you are right Matt. Since I have done everything at the DLR and I'm just there for a short time since I'm going to be in Bakersfield for work. It would be nice to go to LA for the Extravaganza event and than show up later for the night at DL for WoC. I'm still having seconds thoughts of not going to the LA Convention center for the event, but my friends are there and I should just do it. It's not like I'm missing anything excited at DL of which a line would be so long just like Soarin at WDW where the line is already a 2 hour wait.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I have decided of what I should take photos of when I go to DL in just a few weeks thanks to Sherry, deejdigsdis and bumbershoot. They suggested that they did a sign quest on their trips and they were all great. But this is endless with so many rides, restaurants, shops, etc. around the DLR. I might now get them all but this is another endless search just like the Tree and Wreath quest that we did during the Holiday season at DL. If I did the sign quest, I would think of trying the ride and restaurant. I also need to know which one I should do. I believe it was Jazz (Bella Ella) saying that the bathroom sign was another possibility of doing. 

It's sad to see the Holiday season for 2010 is over, but I am very interested to see how the DLR does the Holiday next season. I'm just hoping that DL doesn't move the CP to DCA and just leave it at DL like every year. Also if DL is going to do a MVMCP exclusive event just like at the MK at WDW. But we will wait and see in the future.


----------



## skiingfast

I though of some really hard photo quests but felt it would be evil to challenge you with them on a short trip.

Since it's a short trip, how about the CS menu's.  Then you can submit the prices to allears of wdwinfo?


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I though of some really hard photo quests but felt it would be evil to challenge you with them on a short trip.
> 
> Since it's a short trip, how about the CS menu's.  Then you can submit the prices to allears of wdwinfo?



If I don't feel like riding any rides at the DLR. I'm just going to be riding only about a few rides during my visit. I was planning on going on my usual rides (DLRR, monorail, BLAB, & MFW) that I do almost all the time when I am at the DLR. Even though I am going to miss part of Saturday since I am going to that Extravaganza at the LA Convention Center, I plan on seeing WoC that night. I just can't get tired of that show ever since the debut in June. I have seen WoC for all my trips that I went to DL last year. I can get a lot of the signs around the resort when I am walking down and don't go on too many rides.

What restaurant is CS? I know that is a restaurant but explain what the name of the restaurant is.


----------



## amamax2

Bret,

Your photos of both castles are gorgeous!!!  So clear and the color is stunning!

What will you be doing at the Anime Convention in Bakersfield?  I agree with skiingfast - definitely worthwhile to see your friends at the LA event.  Those things are always so much fun.

I'm about half-way done with a bathroom sign quest....it is a bit disappointing as some of the signs that I have seen posted on-line have been replaced with generic signs, but the others are pretty funny or interesting.  Originally I was only taking ones of the women's bathroom (didn't think it was such a good idea to stand outside the men's and take pictures), but then my DH got into, so now he takes the mens and I take the womens.

I loved the ride vehicle one!  I want to hear some of Matt's "evil" quest suggestions, lol.  I'm always looking for a new one too.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> What restaurant is CS? I know that is a restaurant but explain what the name of the restaurant is.



CS=counter service, or QS=Quick Service, both compared to TS=Table Service.

Amamax2 when Bret or you have a longer trip just let me know.  I want to see somone find a CM with the name of everyone in their party in each land.  Of course it's easy to find a Matt, a Bret is a little hard, just depends on your names and of course you should be standing with the CM.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> CS=counter service, or QS=Quick Service, both compared to TS=Table Service.
> 
> Amamax2 when Bret or you have a longer trip just let me know.  I want to see somone find a CM with the name of everyone in their party in each land.  Of course it's easy to find a Matt, a Bret is a little hard, just depends on your names and of course you should be standing with the CM.



How stupid of me not knowing what CS means.  I can do that and take pictures of the menus of the CS restaurants when I walk around the resort. But aren't the menu prices on wdwinfo are accurate just like allears?

The longest trip that I will do is when the D23 Expo is going on in August and my WDW trip in December. The August trip is 5 days while the December trip is 6 days. I would assume that you can find a Matt CM in the park, I remember that I have seen a CM with my name but I forgot which land he worked in. Maybe it was the DLRR, I don't know which one it was.


----------



## mvf-m11c

amamax2 said:


> Bret,
> 
> Your photos of both castles are gorgeous!!!  So clear and the color is stunning!
> 
> What will you be doing at the Anime Convention in Bakersfield?  I agree with skiingfast - definitely worthwhile to see your friends at the LA event.  Those things are always so much fun.
> 
> I'm about half-way done with a bathroom sign quest....it is a bit disappointing as some of the signs that I have seen posted on-line have been replaced with generic signs, but the others are pretty funny or interesting.  Originally I was only taking ones of the women's bathroom (didn't think it was such a good idea to stand outside the men's and take pictures), but then my DH got into, so now he takes the mens and I take the womens.
> 
> I loved the ride vehicle one!  I want to hear some of Matt's "evil" quest suggestions, lol.  I'm always looking for a new one too.



Thank you amamax2 for liking the castle pictures at DL and WDW. 

I am working at a vendor stand selling Anime merchandise such as trading cards, stuff animals, books, etc. I was planning on seeing my friends at the LA Convention Center on Saturday, but I might not spend as much time at the Convention Center as I have thought. I just want to enjoy my time at DL and just say hi to them when I get to the convention center. 

If I do the sign quest during my trip, I got to remember not to take photos of the woman's bathroom just like what you said on your pp. It would look weird for me to take pictures of the women bathroom signs. Can't wait to do the sign quest at the DLR.

The ride vehicle quest was not bad, but if you want to get all the picture of the ride vehicles you have to go on rides that you don't want to go o and wait in those long lines. It will be very interesting to see what Matt would suggest for another quest. 

I got to be prepared when I go to Anaheim on Friday since I have heard that it is snowing up in the grapevine. So now I have to get my snow chains out and practice putting them on before I go on the grapevine. I'm hoping that I won't have to use the snow chains on my car when I go up the grapevine. But I might have to if I want to get to Anaheim.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> How stupid of me not knowing what CS means.  I can do that and take pictures of the menus of the CS restaurants when I walk around the resort. But aren't the menu prices on wdwinfo are accurate just like allears?
> 
> The longest trip that I will do is when the D23 Expo is going on in August and my WDW trip in December. The August trip is 5 days while the December trip is 6 days. I would assume that you can find a Matt CM in the park, I remember that I have seen a CM with my name but I forgot which land he worked in. Maybe it was the DLRR, I don't know which one it was.



The menus on both sites can get old and Disney does raise prices.  That's why it's nice when they get updated.  A lot of people plan budgets really exact and it's important to them to get good infromation.


Well finding Matt's is easy.  But Bret's would be tough.  But there are a lot of CM's.  Not just working ques and loading but in shops, CS locations, Like that used CS?,  and doing crowd control, custodial it's thousands of people to find a handful of Brets in.

But during expo you might want to focus on other things.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> The ride vehicle quest was not bad, but if you want to get all the picture of the ride vehicles you have to go on rides that you don't want to go o and wait in those long lines. It will be very interesting to see what Matt would suggest for another quest.
> 
> I got to be prepared when I go to Anaheim on Friday since I have heard that it is snowing up in the grapevine. So now I have to get my snow chains out and practice putting them on before I go on the grapevine. I'm hoping that I won't have to use the snow chains on my car when I go up the grapevine. But I might have to if I want to get to Anaheim.



Drive safe, give extra distance between cars and lots of time to slow down.


So this would be really hard.  The license plate of each autopia vehicle.  It's much hard that the sub name, or JC boats, or even the ride vehicls in snow white or toad.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> The menus on both sites can get old and Disney does raise prices.  That's why it's nice when they get updated.  A lot of people plan budgets really exact and it's important to them to get good infromation.
> 
> 
> Well finding Matt's is easy.  But Bret's would be tough.  But there are a lot of CM's.  Not just working ques and loading but in shops, CS locations, Like that used CS?,  and doing crowd control, custodial it's thousands of people to find a handful of Brets in.
> 
> But during expo you might want to focus on other things.



I would agree with the same thing that I would want to know what the prices are at each restaurant at the DLR. But they can change when we get there and we planned already.

There are a lot of places around the resort where you can find a CM with the same name as you or me. I would bet there are CM with my name at the DLR but it would take time to look for that person.

During the Expo, I'm wait for the schedule dates during the Expo and I will plan on which event I want to see and attend. It was a pain of not doing all the live events during the D23 Expo with the opening with Bob Gurr, Legends ceremony, Johnny Depp, Parks and Resorts and John Lasseter interview. I'm barely will go to the parks and just concentrate the Expo more than going in.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Drive safe, give extra distance between cars and lots of time to slow down.
> 
> So this would be really hard.  The license plate of each autopia vehicle.  It's much hard that the sub name, or JC boats, or even the ride vehicls in snow white or toad.



I got to be really careful when I go up the grapevine even when it is not snowing. Thx for the concern. I got to drive extremely carefully when I go up the grapevine.

I would say that would be the hardest quest out of all since most of the ride vehicles will not be operating and in the sides. I thought the sub names are easier just like the DLRR names. I think that the Monorails are the easiest since you have to call it Mark VII Red, Blue & Orange. There are a lot of ride vehicles that have a name for each vehicle. BTMM & POTC have names for their vehicles.


----------



## amamax2

skiingfast said:


> Amamax2 when Bret or you have a longer trip just let me know.  I want to see somone find a CM with the name of everyone in their party in each land.  Of course it's easy to find a Matt, a Bret is a little hard, just depends on your names and of course you should be standing with the CM.



That would be hard!  My kids have somewhat unusual names/spellings, but I do like the idea.  What's funny (or maybe just sad) is that I don't often notice the CMs names - but I do always look at where they are from.



skiingfast said:


> So this would be really hard.  The license plate of each autopia vehicle.  It's much hard that the sub name, or JC boats, or even the ride vehicls in snow white or toad.



Ooh, another great idea!  Each car would be hard and time consuming - I wonder how many cars they generally run at once?  Yes, that is an "evil" one!!  And you are right - that would need to be a long trip so you could devote the time.  

But the sub names, JC boats, etc....that wouldn't be bad!  That could be a multi-trip quest - one or two rides per time getting the names.  Thanks Matt!

Our trips are always 2 - 3 days, but mid-week off season, so slower times.  Some of these are definitely doable.


----------



## amamax2

Bret,

Skiingfast's  quest suggestions has my brain going now....I noticed on Sherry's TR a statue of Mickey and one of Minnie - I think from the DLH - but something like that could be another possible quest: statues.  There's the obvious Partner's Statue and all the cute characters around there, but also ones like Mr. Toad in his ride.  It wouldn't be things like the skunks on BTMRR.

Or CM costumes....or ride name fonts (I actually started taking some of those on our last trip)....


----------



## mvf-m11c

amamax2 said:


> Bret,
> 
> Skiingfast's  quest suggestions has my brain going now....I noticed on Sherry's TR a statue of Mickey and one of Minnie - I think from the DLH - but something like that could be another possible quest: statues.  There's the obvious Partner's Statue and all the cute characters around there, but also ones like Mr. Toad in his ride.  It wouldn't be things like the skunks on BTMRR.
> 
> Or CM costumes....or ride name fonts (I actually started taking some of those on our last trip)....



I read skiingfast's post from last night and his quest suggestions are very interesting. I have saw Sherry photos on her TR and shown two statues in the DLH. That would be another interesting quest to do and would be challenging to look for statues around the resort. All these quest suggestions are now making me thinking of what I should do. I was planning on doing the sign quest at the DLR and now I am thinking of doing a CM name search, statue, ride vehicle names, etc. This is getting crazy of what I should do. 

R u talking about the ride signs letters?


----------



## Funball

amamax2 said:


> Bret,
> 
> Skiingfast's quest suggestions has my brain going now....I noticed on Sherry's TR a statue of Mickey and one of Minnie - I think from the DLH - but something like that could be another possible quest: statues. There's the obvious Partner's Statue and all the cute characters around there, but also ones like Mr. Toad in his ride. It wouldn't be things like the skunks on BTMRR.
> 
> Or CM costumes....or ride name fonts (I actually started taking some of those on our last trip)....


 


mvf-m11c said:


> I read skiingfast's post from last night and his quest suggestions are very interesting. I have saw Sherry photos on her TR and shown two statues in the DLH. That would be another interesting quest to do and would be challenging to look for statues around the resort. All these quest suggestions are now making me thinking of what I should do. I was planning on doing the sign quest at the DLR and now I am thinking of doing a CM name search, statue, ride vehicle names, etc. This is getting crazy of what I should do.
> 
> R u talking about the ride signs letters?


 


Ok guys.. seriously? All these quests for poor brett must be making his head spin!!  

But brett, nice TR! Very well done!


----------



## Funball

brett how many times do you go to DLR and WDW?

ok in one month how many times do you go to DLR?


----------



## Funball

mvf-m11c said:


> I need to remember and finish the rest of my WDW TR. But I thought it would be nice to show some pics of Cinderella castle with the icicles. But the Cinderella castle doesn't have much Holiday decorations than SB castle at DL. I wished that Cinderella castle has more decorations as SB castle. But the pictures of Cinderella castle are very nice with the color changing at night.
> 
> Cinderella castle at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SB castle at night.


 


I like these shots!!! VERY nice brett!!!


----------



## amamax2

mvf-m11c said:


> I read skiingfast's post from last night and his quest suggestions are very interesting. I have saw Sherry photos on her TR and shown two statues in the DLH. That would be another interesting quest to do and would be challenging to look for statues around the resort. All these quest suggestions are now making me thinking of what I should do. I was planning on doing the sign quest at the DLR and now I am thinking of doing a CM name search, statue, ride vehicle names, etc. This is getting crazy of what I should do.
> 
> R u talking about the ride signs letters?




Yes, the ride sign letters.  They are all so different and fit the theme of the rides so well - it's one of those great details that I "noticed" but didn't really take "notice of" until recently.

I know, I'm in the middle of several quests, but love all these ideas, too.  Not sure what I will do either....

I think you could easily do the CM name quest (after all, it's just ONE name you need to find, lol) and maybe one or two of the easier ride names since you don't have a lot of time.





Funball said:


> Ok guys.. seriously? All these quests for poor brett must be making his head spin!!




Hey, Matt started it.  Or Sherry.  Certainly not me.  
   

How's that trash can quest coming, Sara?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Funball said:


> Ok guys.. seriously? All these quests for poor brett must be making his head spin!!
> 
> But brett, nice TR! Very well done!



It's fine, I'm just thinking of what quest I should do when I head to DL in a few weeks. After doing Matt's riding vehicle quest which was quite an adventure and now want to do something challenging on my short trip to DL.




Funball said:


> brett how many times do you go to DLR and WDW?
> 
> ok in one month how many times do you go to DLR?



In the past I mostly go once a year to DL and during the last three years (not including this year), I went to DL on a average of 4 trips during those three years. I have been to 30+ trips to DL and 7 trips to WDW in my life.

When I went to DL in March 2010, I went to DL on the 16-18 during a short business trip and went to DL about a half day when my family and I were suppose to head to WDW on March 26th. That was two trips in one month. 

The most days I have been to DL during a vacation is during the D23 Expo back in 2009 which I went to the park 5 days during that event.




Funball said:


> I like these shots!!! VERY nice brett!!!



I'm glad that you like the castle pictures with the Holiday overlay. Cinderella Castle at MK does not have that magical Holiday overlay like SB castle does at DL. With no snow on the turrets and few decorations all over the castle (just only the icicles all over the castle at night).


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just looking through some of my pics from WDW and DL and see how the difference of the ride design are at both resorts.

Disneyland Splash Mountain





Walt Disney World Splash Mountain


----------



## mvf-m11c

amamax2 said:


> Yes, the ride sign letters.  They are all so different and fit the theme of the rides so well - it's one of those great details that I "noticed" but didn't really take "notice of" until recently.
> 
> I know, I'm in the middle of several quests, but love all these ideas, too.  Not sure what I will do either....
> 
> I think you could easily do the CM name quest (after all, it's just ONE name you need to find, lol) and maybe one or two of the easier ride names since you don't have a lot of time.



That will be a good idea to do for my picture quest since I was planning on getting pics of the signs around the DLR. But this will take more than 1 1/2 days at the DLR if I don't plan on doing any rides or shows. 

If I do the CM name quest, it will take some time to look for the person with my name, but some names are hard to get. But we will wait and see.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I don't know why I am having seconds thoughts of missing the extravaganza event on Saturday and enjoy a full day at DL. Some of my friends are not going to the event on saturday and now I am not planning on going to the event. I don't want to go to the event where I don't know anyone, but with the Sign Quest that I am doing, it would give me more time to play around at the parks. But I'll decide when the date gets closer.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> I don't know why I am having seconds thoughts of missing the extravaganza event on Saturday and enjoy a full day at DL. Some of my friends are not going to the event on saturday and now I am not planning on going to the event. I don't want to go to the event where I don't know anyone, but with the Sign Quest that I am doing, it would give me more time to play around at the parks. But I'll decide when the date gets closer.



I'd determine it as the date comes.  It would be a bummer if you went to the show and your friends did not.  But if one of them go and you don't they may be bummed.  You might just let them plan what you do on Saturday.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I'd determine it as the date comes.  It would be a bummer if you went to the show and your friends did not.  But if one of them go and you don't they may be bummed.  You might just let them plan what you do on Saturday.



I know Matt, when the date comes closer I will decide if I want to spend part of my Saturday at the Extravaganza event or miss it and spend time at DL and do the Sign Quest. But most of my friends are not going out to LA for that event since they can't afford to go down there and don't have time to go down. Even though it is one of the biggest YU-GI-OH! TCG events of the year, there must be reasons for them to go and not to go down there for the event. 

I would like them to be there, but if they can't make it, I can spend more time on the Sign Quest around the resort. I am very looking forward to see RDCT fireworks.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Can't believe I am in the single digits and only *9 days* away till my mini trip to DL. Kind of excited to do a very difficult quest in the Sign Quest at the DLR. This will be 10 times more harder than the Vehicle Ride Quest. With so rides, restaurants, shopping centers, bathrooms, etc. is going to be tough, but it is very exciting.

To get ready for my short trip, I thought to post of the signs around the DLR that I have taken in the past. Here are some pics of the signs.

Disney Showcase Store Sign




Pacific Wharf Sign




TRON Legacy 3D Sneak Peak Sign




The Golden Horseshoe Sign




Main Street Bakery at MK


----------



## skiingfast

4 down, so many to go.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'm bored so far, so I thought to post more of the signs of the DLR before I do the Sign Quest next week. I'm just going crazy since I can't wait anymore days until my short trip to DL. 

Splash Mountain Sign




The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh Sign




Hungry Bear Restaurant Sign




Disneyland Population Sign on MS RR Station




Haunted Mansion Holiday Sign




Mickey's Halloween Party Candy Station Sign




Crystal Arcade Sign




Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy Sign




Thats another 8 more so I am down 12 more and hundreds to go at the DLR.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy Sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats another 8 more so I am down 12 more and hundreds to go at the DLR.



And you got a FP sign in there too!


----------



## mvf-m11c

It looks like that I have now made my decision of what I am going to do next Saturday during my trip. As you have read that I was planning on going to the YU-GI-OH! TCG Extravaganza event at the LA Convention Center on Saturday, but most of my friends are not planning on going to the event o I decided not to go. I am kind of sad that I am not going to that event.  

But right I am now kind of excited to go to DL next week after I read from Dizneydaz about Family Fun Weeeknds. It was very interesting to get to see a lot of different characters that have not appeared at DL for awhile. If I have read it correctly from Dizneydaz, there will be Clara, Clarabelle, 3 little pigs etc. But I am kind of excited to see this event next week and I am going to be going crazy taking pictures and videotaping the events.

Kind of sad and now very excited to go to DL next week. I have a lot to do that week. Not only the Sign Quest and now Family Fun Weekend with Kickin' Country Weekend.


----------



## skiingfast

Any chance you can get down there the following week too.  To film the new show about memories?


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Any chance you can get down there the following week too.  To film the new show about memories?



R u talking about videotaping the Kickin' Country Weekend show like Dizneydaz has taken during her vacation? When I get to DL around 12 to 1 on Friday, I am plan on going to the back side of DL and see that event. I will be taking pictures of the signs around the park when I get to the back side.

Oops. I believe u r talking about the next week after my trip next week. I would like to go back down their for another week, but I have other things to do next week and have not time to go back to DL.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> R u talking about videotaping the Kickin' Country Weekend show like Dizneydaz has taken during her vacation? When I get to DL around 12 to 1 on Friday, I am plan on going to the back side of DL and see that event. I will be taking pictures of the signs around the park when I get to the back side.
> 
> Oops. I believe u r talking about the next week after my trip next week. I would like to go back down their for another week, but I have other things to do next week and have not time to go back to DL.



No, it's called "The Magic, the Memories and You!,  the times is 7:30pm, and location is Small World.

It at the bottom of the DL entertainment schedule starting on this day.
http://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendar/daily/#/default/2011/01/27

There is some stuff out on the WDW version.
http://wdwmagic.com/Attractions/The...ories-and-You!'-show-times-and-start-date.htm

I've read some reports from a disser who saw probable testing of this from the Contemporary Resort.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> No, it's called "The Magic, the Memories and You!,  the times is 7:30pm, and location is Small World.
> 
> It at the bottom of the DL entertainment schedule starting on this day.
> http://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendar/daily/#/default/2011/01/27
> 
> There is some stuff out on the WDW version.
> http://wdwmagic.com/Attractions/The...ories-and-You!'-show-times-and-start-date.htm
> 
> I've read some reports from a disser who saw probable testing of this from the Contemporary Resort.



Thanks for clearing it up. When DL was promoting "Let the Memories Begin" campaign, it was neat to read and watch clips of families enjoying their trips to the Disney Parks. I would guess that this is similar to the projections that DL use during the Holiday season on IASWH.

Thanks for the links Matt.

It would be neat to see it, but I have no time to go down there unless I am going back to Anaheim for some event. I am trying to plan on going back to DL early June so I can see LMR, ST2 and the new parade before the summer crowds. I'm still planning on going to DL in August for the D23 Expo.


----------



## skiingfast

I imagine that the memories show will go for a long time.  You can catch it later if need be.    I just won't get a good youtube video.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I imagine that the memories show will go for a long time.  You can catch it later if need be.    I just won't get a good youtube video.



lol . I would assume that you are a subscriber to my youtube account and see all these different clips? I have seen some nice Disney videos on youtube, but most of them are very shaky and not on a tripod or monopod. That just makes is so bad for watching a clip and sometimes I get dizzy from these clips. If you can wait for another 5 months, I can do that videotaping of the Memories show at IASW.

I just can't wait to leave on Thursday and head to DL on Friday. I also have to stop at my DB GF house to drop off some stuff for her. Luckily it is in OC and it is just pass DL a few miles away. I'm really going to be carrying a lot of stuff with me during my trip. I have my regular bags, camera/video camera, ice chest, DB GF supplies, and some products that I am taking for the Bakersfield Anime Convention on Sunday. Plus I have to bring my snow chains just in case if it snows on the grapevine. I am hoping that I don't have to bring it out and put them on. It was hard enough to put them on at home. I hope everything goes well this weekend.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just *3 more Days* to go to the Happiest Place on Earth. 

What is wrong with me, now I am considering doing another short trip to DL during Presidents day weekend in February since my DB is planning on going down to OC to see his GF. The flights going down towards LA, OC, etc are very expensive and it would be cheaper to drive instead of fly down south. He suggests to me that if I want to go with him down to OC, I can go to DL for about 3 days and leave on Monday. The plan was to leave Friday night (he gets out of school late at night) get to the south late at night and leave on Monday afternoon and get back home. I was interested of going, but the hotel rooms that I usually stay are not available and are too expensive. I am a very picky person of where I like to stay. I am now tight on budget and I still have three more plan trips to DL later this year (early June, D23 Expo in August and my regular visit to DL during the Holiday season). I'm trying to hold back, but I might just crack later in these next few weeks.


----------



## skiingfast

Yeah I've seen some youtube video's of yours.

Watch this or at least read it over about the Memories show and I think you will want to film it.  I imagine it's going to look great on Small world.


http://www.disneyeveryday.com/video...-and-you-world-premiere-at-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## kaoden39

Oh wow your trip is right around the corner.  I look forward to your pictures.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Oh wow your trip is right around the corner.  I look forward to your pictures.



I can't believe it is only 2 more days until I am at DL. I have a lot to do during this trip the Sign Quest, Kickin' Country Weekend event, and work in Bakersfield for the Anime Convention.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> I can't believe it is only 2 more days until I am at DL. I have a lot to do during this trip the Sign Quest, Kickin' Country Weekend event, and work in Bakersfield for the Anime Convention.



I have never been to an anime convention so I can imagine that it is an interesting experience.  I love the idea of the sign quest, I will love to see those.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'm just only one day away till DL and this will be my start-up page for my signature.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> I'm just only one day away till DL and this will be my start-up page for my signature.



I bet you are excited   Have a safe trip and I'll be watching for your report.

TK


----------



## skiingfast

Is today good because you are working but on your way, or bad because you would rather skip today and be there?


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just got to Anaheim and I am currently in my room. I am bout to upload the pictures of the King room at the BWPPI. I will be leaving to the park shortly.



skiingfast said:


> Is today good because you are working but on your way, or bad because you would rather skip today and be there?



The Anime Convention is not until Sunday and I am not that tired after a 5 hour drive to Anaheim. I am going out so I can take a look at Kickin' Country Weekend and Pixar Pals at DCA. I will report back later maybe around 4-5.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> I just got to Anaheim and I am currently in my room. I am bout to upload the pictures of the King room at the BWPPI. I will be leaving to the park shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> The Anime Convention is not until Sunday and I am not that tired after a 5 hour drive to Anaheim. I am going out so I can take a look at Kickin' Country Weekend and Pixar Pals at DCA. I will report back later maybe around 4-5.



I look forward to some more hotel pictures.  Those are always useful for planners.


----------



## kaoden39

Oh I hope you have a wonderful time Brett.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thx everyone for following my Live TR. Here are some pics of BWPPI King Room. Right now I am about to leave my room to head on over to DL for the 9pm F!. I was planning on seeing RDCT from the Hub, but with the construction walls around the Hub and MS, i decide to watch F! first than watch RDCT from the ROA. I am kind of disappointed, but this will let me get back to the room early.


----------



## kaoden39

I was just telling someone the other day that I thought BW's rooms must always be dark.  And then I see these pictures, that BWPPI rooms are delightfully light.  

I hope you have a great time on your sign quest.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> I was just telling someone the other day that I thought BW's rooms must always be dark.  And then I see these pictures, that BWPPI rooms are delightfully light.
> 
> I hope you have a great time on your sign quest.



Thx Michelle

The sign quest is very hard, it was easy to look around DL today to take pictures, but some people were looking at me very weird and one CM was kind of rude to me when I took a picture of one of the sign by Fairytale Arts. I told her that I was not taking picture of the Name, but just the sign of the stand.

I'm bout to leave and I will report back later tonight or I'll write while I am waiting for the 9pm F!. Got to get a sitting area right by the ROA.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> Thx Michelle
> 
> The sign quest is very hard, it was easy to look around DL today to take pictures, but some people were looking at me very weird and one CM was kind of rude to me when I took a picture of one of the sign by Fairytale Arts. I told her that I was not taking picture of the Name, but just the sign of the stand.
> 
> I'm bout to leave and I will report back later tonight or I'll write while I am waiting for the 9pm F!. Got to get a sitting area right by the ROA.



Oh you're welcome Brett.  I am sorry to hear about the rude CM, sometimes I wonder.  I hope the sign quest improves.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'm just waiting for the 9pm F! and everything is going well. I don't know why I got my usual spot right by the rope off area in front of the desset seating by light tower C. Right now not even the back is filled up with two hours to go, maybe I just wanted to get my usual spot and have to rush. This is the off season and it should be easy to get my spot with less than two hours until the show.

I also have some pictures uploaded on my flickr account. I have some pics of the signs during the sign quest so u can look at them on my signature below. When I get back to my room, I will upload Kickin' Country Weekend photos. It was neat to see the characters in western costumes and got to see some characters that I haven't seen in ages.


----------



## tksbaskets

Your room looks very nice.  What is "Kickin' Country Weekend"?  I'm looking forward to seeing the characters in country costumes 

What were you trying to watch from the hub?  I don't know what RDCT stands for.

Do we have any idea what the new entrance to DCA will be?

Hope you are having a magical day!

TK


----------



## JH87

I was just looking at your Flickr photos!! LOVE them! Especially the country-themed characters!
And all those signs!  I don't think you'd be able to take 2 steps without seeing a new sign! Great job  Looking forward to more of your TR!


----------



## Funball

mvf-m11c said:


> I'm just waiting for the 9pm F! and everything is going well. I don't know why I got my usual spot right by the rope off area in front of the desset seating by light tower C. Right now not even the back is filled up with two hours to go, maybe I just wanted to get my usual spot and have to rush. This is the off season and it should be easy to get my spot with less than two hours until the show.
> 
> I also have some pictures uploaded on my flickr account. I have some pics of the signs during the sign quest so u can look at them on my signature below. When I get back to my room, I will upload Kickin' Country Weekend photos. It was neat to see the characters in western costumes and got to see some characters that I haven't seen in ages.


 

hey bud.. we will have fun taking photos of signs today. i will see you in a hour!  i know some great signs at DCA!


----------



## Belle Ella

Loved your photos from this weekend's FF events! I'm really, really hoping I get there in time to check it out for myself tomorrow. Who knows, if you haven't left yet maybe we'll run into you somewhere, lol.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Belle Ella said:


> Loved your photos from this weekend's FF events! I'm really, really hoping I get there in time to check it out for myself tomorrow. Who knows, if you haven't left yet maybe we'll run into you somewhere, lol.



Just taking a break right now in DTD. It would be nice to meet u jazz, but I am leaving at 6 am so I can get to Bakersfield for work tomorrow. u will like kickin' country weekend if u plan on going tomorrow and next week is better with the character days weekend during FF weekend. I need to write up a report bout it before I leave tomorrow, but it looks like u saw my photos from my trip.


----------



## kaoden39

Brett, I have a question for you.  Where are they doing the FF celebration at?


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Brett, I have a question for you.  Where are they doing the FF celebration at?



At the back of BT Ranch.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> At the back of BT Ranch.



Cool!!  Thank you Brett!


----------



## Belle Ella

mvf-m11c said:


> Just taking a break right now in DTD. It would be nice to meet u jazz, but I am leaving at 6 am so I can get to Bakersfield for work tomorrow. u will like kickin' country weekend if u plan on going tomorrow and next week is better with the character days weekend during FF weekend. I need to write up a report bout it before I leave tomorrow, but it looks like u saw my photos from my trip.



 Totally get it! Too funny that once again I'm just barely missing a DIS'er. But I did see your photos and I'm so excited to see it. Next week would be so awesome. That's when they'll have the Dwarfs out, right? I'm pretty sure that was what the Facebook poll was for. Alas,I wont get to see that. But there's hopefully the Kickin' Country tomorrow if we can make it on time since I'm driving in from NorCal and then Mardi Gras in march!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Your room looks very nice.  What is "Kickin' Country Weekend"?  I'm looking forward to seeing the characters in country costumes
> 
> What were you trying to watch from the hub?  I don't know what RDCT stands for.
> 
> Do we have any idea what the new entrance to DCA will be?
> 
> Hope you are having a magical day!
> 
> TK



Family Fun Weekend is more like a Character greeting different theme.  This weekend that was happening is more like a western theme event. They have country music, dancing, quilt making, sculpture, BBQ sauce, etc that involves western or the cowboy. I am really terrible of descibing these things, but I do believe u know what I mean. I will try to write a report about kickin' country weekend.

I was trying to watch rdct fom the hub, but there were walls right by the hub so I decided to watch the fireworks from the ROA. Rdct means remember dreams come true fireworks. This is the best fireworks at DL.

The new DCA entrance is under construction. 

Thx TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

Belle Ella said:


> Totally get it! Too funny that once again I'm just barely missing a DIS'er. But I did see your photos and I'm so excited to see it. Next week would be so awesome. That's when they'll have the Dwarfs out, right? I'm pretty sure that was what the Facebook poll was for. Alas,I wont get to see that. But there's hopefully the Kickin' Country tomorrow if we can make it on time since I'm driving in from NorCal and then Mardi Gras in march!



The people running the FF weekend said that they would show up, also they said that clarabelle cow, Horace, daisy, and the lady from the hunchback of notre dame to be there next week during character fan day. Have a safe trip down here. Remember that the event starts at 10 am and closes at 5 pm.


----------



## Belle Ella

mvf-m11c said:


> The people running the FF weekend said that they would show up, also they said that clarabelle cow, Horace, daisy, and the lady from the hunchback of notre dame to be there next week during character fan day. Have a safe trip down here. Remember that the event starts at 10 am and closes at 5 pm.



Aw man. Esmerelda's gonna be out next weekend too?! Sigh. I think I was better off not knowing, lol. It will only make me want to be there more. And I'm not even sure I'll make it in time tomorrow since like you said it closes at 5p but I darn sure am gonna try.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Aw man. Esmerelda's gonna be out next weekend too?! Sigh. I think I was better off not knowing, lol. It will only make me want to be there more. And I'm not even sure I'll make it in time tomorrow since like you said it closes at 5p but I darn sure am gonna try.





I was thinking the same thing when I read that.


----------



## Funball

bret, you are a blast to hang with ! i had fun, and you gave me inspiration for taking photos!


----------



## tksbaskets

Funball said:


> bret, you are a blast to hang with ! i had fun, and you gave me inspiration for taking photos!



OK I officially have DIS friend envy.  I bet the two of you had a blast


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> Family Fun Weekend is more like a Character greeting different theme.  This weekend that was happening is more like a western theme event. They have country music, dancing, quilt making, sculpture, BBQ sauce, etc that involves western or the cowboy. I am really terrible of descibing these things, but I do believe u know what I mean. I will try to write a report about kickin' country weekend.
> 
> I was trying to watch rdct fom the hub, but there were walls right by the hub so I decided to watch the fireworks from the ROA. Rdct means remember dreams come true fireworks. This is the best fireworks at DL.
> 
> The new DCA entrance is under construction.
> 
> Thx TK



Thanks!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Funball said:


> bret, you are a blast to hang with ! i had fun, and you gave me inspiration for taking photos!



Your welcome Sara, it was a nice to meet u and i had a fun time. 

The sign quest was so exhausting. The next time I do a sign quest, I would do a specific sign quest instead of getting everything. I must have took maybe over 1000 signs this weekend and that was not everything. I didn't do the hotels except part of the GCH, part of DTD, but I believe I got most of the signs at both parks. I didn't get the signs that were inside the ride since I only went on four rides furring my twonday visit. I didn't like how security asked me when i was in DTD taking pixtures if the signs and they ask why I was taking pictures around the resort. They thought I was doing something wrong but I told them that I was doing a sign scavenger hunt with some friends. It did shake me up from taking more pics of DTD of not doing anything wrong. I know that when people bring cameras they take pictures of the people and part of the buildings.


----------



## kaoden39

I wonder why they are so uptight about the picture taking Bret?  That makes no sense at all.  Do they no get that people want pictures of everything?  And that they may want to take pictures to remember all it?  I think that they are ridiculous.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> I wonder why they are so uptight about the picture taking Bret?  That makes no sense at all.  Do they no get that people want pictures of everything?  And that they may want to take pictures to remember all it?  I think that they are ridiculous.



I said the same thing when the security guards ask me why I was taking pictures around the resort. It's almost like in their opinion that I'm trying observe the place and try to go in the restricted areas. I told them that I was doing a sign scavenger hunt that was nothing illegal, but they are tight on suspicious people going around the park and doing something. I don't what those security personal at the DLR see and think like that at me or anyone who is doing the same thing.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> I said the same thing when the security guards ask me why I was taking pictures around the resort. It's almost like in their opinion that I'm trying observe the place and try to go in the restricted areas. I told them that I was doing a sign scavenger hunt that was nothing illegal, but they are tight on suspicious people going around the park and doing something. I don't what those security personal at the DLR see and think like that at me or anyone who is doing the same thing.



Maybe they have had a security threat and they aren't sure what to look for?  I do know I find it really odd.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Maybe they have had a security threat and they aren't sure what to look for?  I do know I find it really odd.



Possibly, but the main reason is safety and I can understand that.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> Possibly, but the main reason is safety and I can understand that.



I do too.  When you think of all of the people who depend on the security it is quite a daunting job.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> I said the same thing when the security guards ask me why I was taking pictures around the resort. It's almost like in their opinion that I'm trying observe the place and try to go in the restricted areas. I told them that I was doing a sign scavenger hunt that was nothing illegal, but they are tight on suspicious people going around the park and doing something. I don't what those security personal at the DLR see and think like that at me or anyone who is doing the same thing.



It makes sense to me, but I always wonder how security looks at people in Disney since there exists pictures of nearly everything all over the net.  Although this gives me an idea for you next photo hunt.  It's called the nail head and bolt search.  Good Luck Bret!


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> Is that faux bamboo furniture?
Click to expand...


----------



## skiingfast

Bret will this be the biggest trip thread ever when you post 1,000 sign pics?  I'm looking forward to seeing what you captured.


----------



## Funball

kaoden39 said:


> Maybe they have had a security threat and they aren't sure what to look for? I do know I find it really odd.


 

i dont. ..its just security.. being security.. welcome to disneyland resort!



mvf-m11c said:


> Possibly, but the main reason is safety and I can understand that.


 

yes exaclty safety! still u did good with the pictures though!



skiingfast said:


> It makes sense to me, but I always wonder how security looks at people in Disney since there exists pictures of nearly everything all over the net. *Although this gives me an idea for you next photo hunt. It's called the nail head and bolt search. Good Luck Bret!*


 
ur not funny....

bret he is kidding.. u dont have to do that.



skiingfast said:


> mvf-m11c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that faux bamboo furniture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please put on ur glasses skiingfast
> 
> 
> 
> bret.. how was the room? was it nice? was it comfortable? was the price good? did the heater/AC unit work?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mvf-m11c

Funball said:


> bret.. how was the room? was it nice? was it comfortable? was the price good? did the heater/AC unit work?



The room was okay. It is nothing special just a typical room with a nice king bed, nice sofa that is also a bed, tvs are just okay but it would be nice if the ESPN channel had better sound quality. I always like to stay there and it is always nice and comfortable. The price I got for the room is $79 a night. That is not bad for a king room, but I got a last second change to the room price just before I left Sacramento. I originally paid the room for $85 a night and it changed to $79 in just a few days. I didn't use the AC unit, but I know that it is noisy and I didn't use it all week since the weather is very nice in Anaheim.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Bret will this be the biggest trip thread ever when you post 1,000 sign pics?  I'm looking forward to seeing what you captured.



This will be possibly my longest TR ever with all the signs around the resort. I wished I did more photos of DTD and the DLR hotels, but that stopped by the security guards right by the D Street store just made me uneasy after that. I just didn't feel comfortable taking pictures of the hotels and DTD.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just got back home today this morning and I have uploaded my photos and some video of this weekend. This will be many of posts of my TR with photos from the Sign Quest and Kickin’ Country Weekend during Family Fun Weekend at the DLR.  So it will be some time for me to show all of my photos from my trip.

This was my first time going to the DLR during January which is a off-season to a lot of people. Even though it did not seem an off-season to me since most of the guests I have seen are AP holders and are locals. The weather was great in the 70s during the day and 50s during the night. The construction was kind of bit disturbing at DL with all the walls around MS and it was hard to go around. Why am I saying this on the opening page? I should save that for later. 

After doing the Tree & Wreath Quest two months ago with Sherry, Liza (funatdisney), Funbal (Sara), amamax, Belle Ella (Jazz) and others which was a fun quest to do during the Holiday season at the DLR. Now this time as some of you have already been following me on my TR, I just did the Sign Quest at the DLR. It is all the signs around the resort from billboards, bathrooms, rides, restaurants, stores, etc. This was possibly one of the hardest quests that I have ever done during my time at the DLR. I just went like crazy and took as many pictures of the signs around the resort. I know that I didn’t get all of them but for only one and a half days at the park is not bad. There must have been over 1,000 signs that I have took during my visit and I’ll try to post all of them. I also thought it would be neat to do a little game and guess what sign belongs to this land, ride, etc. But we will wait and see.

Now is the time to start my TR.


*Day 1 – January 20, 2011 & January 21, 2011 – Part 1*​

I left my house around 7:30pm on Thursday night and had a 1 ½ hour trip to my Grandmothers house in Livingston. This is my usual stop where I go to the LA area. It is a good rest stop and it is always nice to see your grandmother during a stop. 

The time I got to my grandmothers house was around 9pm that night. The first thing I did was greet her and than call it for the night since I was tired from work and driving all the way. It was really foggy that night and there was no way I would continue during that trip. I than took a shower and went straight to bed.

The next day I got up very early in the morning around 6am and than got some breakfast from my grandmother and head straight out to Anaheim. But I always try to get her something when I am at the DLR. Mostly it is food or bags, but I had no clue of what to get her. I will tell u later of what I got her but it won’t be a surprise. Than I left my grandmothers house around 7am in the morning and now heading straight down to LA. I am excited to go to DL but I forgot to do something.

It took me 4 ½ hours to get to LA from Livingston. On the way after I got out of the mountains, there was a major accident on I-5. If I remember carefully that there was a car on fire on I-5 on Friday around 11. But I guess the locals got to confirm this if they saw this on the news. The lanes did move but it was slow. It almost seemed like a usual rush hour day in LA.  

Now back to my trip, the first thing before I went straight to DL is to stop at my DB GF apartment in Irvine where she is going to school. So when I left Livingston, I pass DL around 12pm and I got to my DB GF apartment around 12:20. I dropped her some food and supplies since she lives in Sacramento just like me. My DB asked me to take her some stuff so she won’t have to buy it in Irvine. 

Than I head on straight over to my hotel which is the BWPPI. I got in around 12:45pm and the first thing I did was go straight to the front and got my room. I got my room very early since I book it through the company instead of booking it through Expedia, Orbitz, etc.









They put me on the other side of the building and I was almost at the back of the building. It was very interesting to me since I have never been on the other side of the hotel since I am always facing Captain Kidd’s restaurant side all the time. My room was on the first floor and my room number was #147. Here are the pictures of the BWPPI King room.

































The room is nothing special, it is just a normal room with a king bed, sofa bed, old school tv, etc. I didn't like the ESPN channel where it doesn't give good sound and I have to increase the volume. Than when I change the channel it was really loud. I always like staying at the hotel since it is really the closest hotel to the walkway on Harbor Blvd.

I will get to my day at DL but right now I am having dinner and I will get to u later. Thx for reading my TR.


----------



## kaoden39

Wow the outside so looks like Stovall's Inn.  They are owned by the same company aren't they?


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Wow the outside so looks like Stovall's Inn.  They are owned by the same company aren't they?



Yes, Stovall's is own by the Best Western Company.


----------



## mvf-m11c

After a good dinner of being back home, its time to go back to my TR.

*Day 1  January 21, 2011  Part 2*​
I believe I left off when i checked into my hotel room and now am planning on going to DL so I can check out Kickin' Country Weekend. The weather was in the 70s which was way better than being back home in Sacramento which is around in the 50s during the day. I didn't even bring enough short pants for this weekend so I have to use them twice during my visit. 

I left around the room around 1:15pm and now is the time to do the Sign Quest that will be even tougher than I thought. The first sign at the DLR is the east side entrance where the ART buses dropped off the passengers.

BWPPI Hallway




BWPPI Sign 




The entrance from Harbor Blvd




Here is my the first sign of the Sign Quest 




Walkway through the ART bus and TS pickup area




Before I walked through the security check-point, there was a sign that is telling everyone that the taxis are not running on the east side but they are on the DTD side.





WoC Sign above the Security Check Point




Than I walked through the security check point and there was a decent amount of people between DL & DCA. Than I past tickets booth and the prices are still the same, but everyone knows that the prices will not be the same at the end of the year.





Than the WoC light pole signs have been there for awhile and still are colorful with each of these different characters. I have never got tired of those light pole signs. 




































Got to see the wall around the former CALIFORNIA letter heads which I am going to miss when DCA gets the new entrance. But I do like the art work of the boards with the Buena Vista Entrance for DCA and the characters of all of Walt Disney work. It's been awhile since I have seen art of Clara Cluck, Clarabelle Cow and Horace Horsecollar.




































Before I walk into DL, I decided to look for more different signs and saw one of the multiple sign pole on the west side of the ticket booth.






Now that I can't post more photos on this post so I will get back to my TR later.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  January 21, 2011  Part 3*​
I entered DL around 1:25 and now is the time to look for all signs around DL. So the first thing that I always see when I walk through the turnstile entrance is the MS station. So one of the signs I always see is the Population and elevation sign. Also the DLRR logo up on top of the station. Than shortly the Ward Kimball Engine #5 pulled up with the Excursion car set. The Excursion car set has the DL RR sign on top of the car.

MS RR Station





Engine #5 Ward Kimball 





Excursion Car Set





I than went to the right side of the entrance and took some pictures of the sign posters of where the former stroller and wheelchair rental area.

BTMRR Poster Sign





IASW Poster Sign





The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh Poster Sign





FNSV Poster Sign





Than when I was about to walk underneath the MS station, I got a couple of more signs including the plaque above the station that everyone is very familiar with.

The sign that tells people that some Fantasyland attractions will be closed during the fireworks.





Mailbox on the right side of the entrance





Family Fun Weekend Sign





The plaque at the Entrance





Than I was going underneath the station and had to get the posters of the attractions and I thought DL would take down the Believe...In Holiday Magic poster but I should know that it will take some time when they take it out.

DL Monorail Poster Sign





JC Poster Sign





Mr. Toad Wild Ride Poster Sign





Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks Poster Sign





POTC Poster Sign





EO Poster Sign (Sry it was kind of blurry and you can see me in the picture)





DLRR Poster Sign





Alice in Wonderland Poster Sign





Now here is the first guess game of which sign is this from and where is it. Guess which land this sign belongs to and which building is it right next to?





Now after getting to the guessing part, it is time to go back to the Sign Quest and check out some area. When I walk into DL, I past the Bank and took some more photos for the Sign Quest.





















Another day of the TR and I'll get right back to more.


----------



## tksbaskets

HI Bret,
I'm lovin' your short report from the south.  I never knew (or stopped long enough to look for) that there were those awesome sign posters for all the attractions.  I am so enjoying looking at them in detail.

Hope you are enjoying your trip!

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> HI Bret,
> I'm lovin' your short report from the south.  I never knew (or stopped long enough to look for) that there were those awesome sign posters for all the attractions.  I am so enjoying looking at them in detail.
> 
> Hope you are enjoying your trip!
> 
> TK



Thx TK. There are at least 8 attraction posters underneath the walkway on each side underneath the MS station. Than there is the four posters where the stroller and wheelchair rental area was until they installed a permanent area outside the gate. 

I enjoyed the trip and this is going to be awhile for me to complete this TR with all the Sign Quest and Kickin' Country Weekend.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Its time to get back to the TR after a nice sleep back in my own bed. It good to be back home and I am already missing DL already and Character Fan Days this upcoming weekend. 

*Day 1 – January 21, 2011 – Part 4*​
I left off around pictures of the Bank and now is time to get pictures around MS including walls up around flag pole and by the Emporium which was a problem for guests to leave the park at night. But I will get that later during my TR. Here are some pictures of GMwML, DLRRMS station, CH, & GT.






Omni Bus Sign by DLRRMS Station










GMwML Main Entrance Sign





GMwML Poster Sign





GMwML Poster Sign





Churro Stand by the Flag Pole Area





As you can see the construction wall goes up all the way to the Firehouse and towards the area around the flag pole. Talk about a big construction wall.





Popcorn Stand by the Flag Pole Area





DLRRMS station Sign





DLCH Sign 





DLCH Press Information GR Sign above the Entrance Door





DLCH Wait Sign





DLCH Lost Children Sign





DLCH Handicap Sign





DLGT Sign





DLGT Sign





DLGT Sign





Horseless Carriage Sign





Now is time to go down the stores and shops down the street of MS USA. 

MS Hotel Sign by the Disney Showcase Store




MS Magic Store Sign








Emporium Sign




Emporium Store Sign on the Right Side




News Sounds for a New Century Sign


----------



## kaoden39

Bret, I think you took on a daunting project when you took on the sign one.  Wow.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Bret, I think you took on a daunting project when you took on the sign one.  Wow.



No kidding.  This is possibly is almost impossible of getting everything in only one and a half days at DL. I can't remember who got me into this Quest. I know Sherry said I should try this quest after the Wreath & Tree Quest during the Holiday season to make it more challenging. A lot of other DISers got me into this quest and it will be nice to do another one in the future.

Also I am now planning on doing a another trip (again) at the end of May because my middle school that I went and coach basketball will be down during that month. It is a middle school band group that will be performing down there and I thought it would be a good idea to go down there and see them. I have some kids that play for my basketball team are part of the band and will be performing at DL. I don't know what the days are, but it is at the end of the month. And the way it looks like, it would be a good idea to go down there before the summer crowds start and get to see LMR, ST2 and the new parade.


----------



## kaoden39

I think that a May trip beats a summer trip by far.  I have heard that May is one of the better months crowd wise.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> I think that a May trip beats a summer trip by far.  I have heard that May is one of the better months crowd wise.



I was considering doing a trip one day in late May, but most of the stuff like Summer Nightastic events are in mid June (Debut of WoC, updated F!, and Magical the last two years) and I don't want to miss out on it. But if the schedule for LMR, ST2 and the parade are scheduled to be opened before I get there and it would be worth it going in late May than early or mid June. It would be disappointed of not seeing those rides and parade, but we will wait and see.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> I was considering doing a trip one day in late May, but most of the stuff like Summer Nightastic events are in mid June (Debut of WoC, updated F!, and Magical the last two years) and I don't want to miss out on it. But if the schedule for LMR, ST2 and the parade are scheduled to be opened before I get there and it would be worth it going in late May than early or mid June. It would be disappointed of not seeing those rides and parade, but we will wait and see.



Oh I know when WoC started, it started on June 11, and my trip started on June 13.  And oh boy did we have crowds.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Oh I know when WoC started, it started on June 11, and my trip started on June 13.  And oh boy did we have crowds.



Yeah, I was there on the opening day and during that weekend. It was just crazy during the debut of WoC.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> Yeah, I was there on the opening day and during that weekend. It was just crazy during the debut of WoC.



That whole week following was nuts.  We went the 13-19 and there were days that I felt like we were stacked on top of each other.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  January 21, 2011  Part 5*​
Okay, now its time to get back to my TR after a long day doing other things. Where did I leave off, oh yea, I was in MS taking some pics of the signs at the buildings around MS. Now is time to go back to the pictures of MS.





20th Century Music Company Sign




20th Century Music Company Refurbishment Sign








Disney Clothiers LTD. Sign




Chester Drawer's Sign




Crystal Arts Sign




Silhouette Studio Sign




Fargo's Palm Parlor Sign




China Closet Sign




Than after I pass the stores on MS, there were more walls around the left side of the streets around the hub. When I checked micechat and mouseplanet on Monday 1/17, they had some small walls on the streets and I thought it would be easy to watch RDCT from the hub. But that was not the case with all the construction walls around the left side of the hub.













Now back to the sign quest around the hub.

Kodak Picture Spot Sign




100th Anniversary of WD Sign Plaque




Partners Statue Sign 




Horse-Drawn Streetcars Sign by SB Castle




Omnibus Sign by SB Castle




After taking pictures of the signs around the Hub, now is time to go into Frontierland. But before heading on over to Frontierland the band was out in front of SB castle.









SB Castle is still a great picture to take




As you can see from this picture that the Wall is around the Hub and there was no way I would want to wait for RDCT. It was not a pleasant spot to see the walls around the Hub, but the parks needs to repair the streets during the busy times during Spring Break, Summertime and the Holiday season.





Instead of going towards the Frontierland side, I decided to go through the Carnation Plaza Gardens.

Carnation Plaza Gardens Sign




Carnation Plaza Gardens Sign




Thats it for tonight and I will get back to more later.


----------



## skiingfast

Bret, this is truly a visual treat.  I'm taking my time going through it though.

I can't remember who but somone used to take a cropping of single letters from pictures of signs and put together holiday wishes.  I remember Happy Fathers Day and one for Mother's day.  I can't recall if they started then or ended then but it was a fun game to identify which sign each letter came from.  You are prepared to take this game up now.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Bret, this is truly a visual treat.  I'm taking my time going through it though.
> 
> I can't remember who but somone used to take a cropping of single letters from pictures of signs and put together holiday wishes.  I remember Happy Fathers Day and one for Mother's day.  I can't recall if they started then or ended then but it was a fun game to identify which sign each letter came from.  You are prepared to take this game up now.



Thx Matt, this Sign Quest was really exhausting but it was fun of going around the resort and find these weird signs. This is just going to take awhile until I get to Saturday.

That will be a great idea to do when I finish my TR. Taking each letter from the Sign Quest and making it into something will be fun to do. Until I finished the TR, I will think about it since I don't have any plan trips until the end of May.


----------



## skiingfast

Not until the end of May, how can you accept such a long lapse in visits.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Not until the end of May, how can you accept such a long lapse in visits.



I don't want to go during Spring Break during mid March to late April since I know that DL will be a zoo and I have done everything over there. I was thinking of going to DL during Presidents Day weekend next month, but the prices of the rooms are just too expensive.

The reason I choose to do late May is that my middle school that I went and coach basketball is going to be there at DL at the end of May. It is the school band that will be playing at the Carnation Plaza Gardens at the end of May. I have some kids that play on my basketball team and will be down there and playing at the CPG. I thought that would be a good time to go back to DL and see them perform. Plus if LMR, ST2 and the new parade are expected to be ready by May, I can also go on them while I am down there. I'm just waiting for which days the school band will be going to DL and performing.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1 – January 21, 2011 – Part 6*​
After a good pork shop dinner tonight, now is the time to go back to my TR. 

Now I believe I left off at Carnation Plaza Gardens, I decided to walk through the CPG instead of the Frontierland entrance since there are barely any people walking down that area. When I was in the CPG, I got to see some Disney princesses in that area, I believe I saw Ariel & Aurora in my pictures. Not in the picture was Cinderella, Belle & Snow White. Also Mary Poppins and Bert were heading on over to the center of the castle since the band was already playing.





Than after seeing the princesses, it was time to go through the gate towards Rancho del Zocalo. When I walked through the walkway I tooks some pictures of the bathroom signs. This is for you Jazz (Belle Ella) since you are interested in the bathroom signs. 

CM Only Sign by the Rancho del Zocalo




Mens Restroom Sign by the Rancho del Zocalo




Ladies Restroom Sign by the Rancho del Zocalo




Than I past the Rancho del Zocalo restaurant. Now was time to get more signs around the area.









Rancho del Zocalo Restaruant Menu Sign












After taking pictures of the signs around Rancho del Zocalo, now before I head on over to the Festival Arena, I'm taking more photos of the signs around the area.





Mark Twain Riverboat & Sailing Ship Columbia Sign




Mark Twain Riverboat & Sailing Ship Columbia Sign & Wait Time Sign




BTMRR FP Sign




BTMRR Safety Sign by FP Machine




BTMRR FP Distribution Closed Sign (the FP machine was not running that day)




BTMRR FP Distribution Sign




BTMRR Sign & FP Sign




BTMRR Station Sign




After passing BTMRR, there are more signs on the left sign by the ROA.
















BTMRR Warning Sign and Exit Sign




Kodak Sign by BTMRR




Smoking Area Sign at the back of Frontierland




Now I'm bout to go out for awhile and I will get back to my TR and the best part of the trip is Kickin' Country Weekend during Family Fun Weekend.


----------



## Belle Ella

mvf-m11c said:


> Than after seeing the princesses, it was time to go through the gate towards Rancho del Zocalo. When I walked through the walkway I tooks some pictures of the bathroom signs. This is for you Jazz (Belle Ella) since you are interested in the bathroom signs.



 That's me! Awesome, lol. Funnily enough I was literally just editing my first bathroom sign photo from my trip at the beginning of the month (I'm really, really far behind ) What a coinkydink!


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1 – January 21, 2011 – Part 7*​
Now is the time to get back to my TR. I left off when I was walking down BT Trail to Fantasyland and was heading on over to BT Ranch and to the Festival Arena for Kickin' Country Weekend. But before I get over to the Festival Arena, there were some signs on the way.

BT Trail to Fantasyland Sign by BT Ranch 




Wanted Poster Sign by BT Ranch




DL Livery Stables Wagon Sign




When I got to BT Ranch, there were a few CMs greeting the guests to come in and enjoy Kickin' Country Weekend at the Festival Arena. Since the last FF Weekend (Fiesta Disneyland) was not well advertised as the one that I attended, I didn't expect it to be very crowded. But I know that tomorrow when DL does Character Fan Days there should be more guests than the last two FF events combine since you get to see all these different characters that we haven't seen in awhile. 

Kickin' Country Weekend Event Sign outside the trail of Frontierland




Family Fun Weekend Sign for the other events.




No Food or Drink Sign by the entrance of BT Ranch.




The Festival Arena Entrance in the back of BT Ranch




The FF Weekend Logo Gate




When I fist saw the Arena, it was kind of nice and so quiet. There were barely any guests in the area. Its almost like there is just as many CM as do guests (maybe just a few more guests than CMs). There were a few characters out there when I showed up, I believe it was Chip, Dale, Daisy, Donald, Woody and Jessie while more and more characters show up to replace the ones out there. It was also neat to see some characters that we haven't seen in a long time like Clarabelle Cow and Clara Cluck. I wish that the Festival Arena had more food carts around the area even though it is right next to BT Rach BBQ, there is barely any quick eating areas after being in the Festival Arena.





Chip & Dale




The Blender's BBQ looked so good that I was about to buy a bottle, but I didn't which I now regret since I love BBQ sauce on my Ribs and Chicken.

Blender's BBQ Sign




Daisy & Donald








Clarabelle Cow




Quilt Making Sign




Quilt Making Station




Woodcarving Sign




Woodcarving station with all sorts of hand carved items.




Woody




Kaman's Art Shoppe Sign




The Fort Worth West Band was a great band and it was fun to watch them perform during each of these different times. 

Fort Worth West Band playing on Stage




Than later during the day, Goofy, Pluto, Mickey, Minnie & Clara Cluck rotate with the other characters.

Goofy




Pluto




Minnie & Mickey




Clara Cluck




I will write more of Kickin' Country Weekend and the Kickin' Country Street Party.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
I loved this installment with all the signs from Kickin' Country Weekend.  They were fun and informative.  What a great way to spend my lunch hour.

The costumes on the characters are adorable!  Thank you for taking the time to post this trip report/quest.  I know it takes a lot of time but it sure is appreciated!

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

TY TK 

Kickin' Country Weekend was great and I wish I was there this weekend during Character Fan Days.


----------



## skiingfast

Bret, I'm pretty sure only your TRs require a DAY 1 part 7.   Seven segments and it isn't even night.  WOW!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Bret, I'm pretty sure only your TRs require a DAY 1 part 7.   Seven segments and it isn't even night.  WOW!!!



I would say that there might be 14 parts of that day only.  I still have a lot of day photos to get too and I am have not even started with the nighttime part yet.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  January 21, 2011  Part 8*​
Now is time to get back to my TR after a long day today. I just got back from my basketball game and my team just barely won 35-28, even though we won I wasn't happy with my team performance since we should have won bigger than that. In the end, a win is a win now is time to get back to this.

Lets see, where did I leave off my TR, oh yea I left off at the Festival Arena during Kickin' Country Weekend. After looking around the arena at the stands, characters greeting area and now was time to watch Kickin' Country Street Party. This was kind of a very interesting show with some cowboys CMs and than got the guests to interact with the CMs and the characters. For this one Chip & Dale were on stage during Kickin' Country Street Party. Later during these other street party, they change with different characters on stage. But I will get to that later for the next day.

Kickin' Country Street Party




Kickin' Country Street Party


]

Guests on stage with the CMs during Kickin' Country Street Party




Chip & Dale on stage during Kickin' Country Street Party




Than Goofy joined in with the guests during Kickin' Country Street Party








Than Goofy went back to his greeting area while the Cowboys CMs and Chip & Dale are back on stage during Kickin' Country Street Party. 





Than after the Street Party I decided it was time to go back out to DL and do the Sign Quest. Before I left Goofy was back over to his greeting area while Pluto was about to leave and was replaced by another character.

Pluto leaving the greeting area




Goofy back at the greeting area




So I left the Festival Arena and now was time to go back to the Sign Quest. I left towards the BT Ranch BBQ area and of course I had to get some pics of the BT Ranch Signs around the area.

BT Barbeque Winter Roundup Holiday Sign still up




Roundup and BBQ Sign at BT BBQ




BT Ranch Sign outside the BT BBQ Entrance




FF Weekends Sign by the BT Ranch BBQ Entrance




BT Ranch Sign outside the BT BBQ Entrance





Than after taking pics of the signs around BT Ranch BBQ, it was time to head on over to FL, but before I went in FL, got to take some photos of sign around the FL and Frontierland border area.

Sign by the entrance of FL and Frontierland




Sign by the entrance of FL and Frontierland




CM Only Sign by FL & Frontierland border




FL attraction close Sign during the fireworks by the FL & Frontierland border




Kickin' Country Weekend whats playing Sign on the FL & Frontierland Border




Here is another Bathroom Sign for u Jazz. This is actually my favorite bathroom at DL. Not too many people know this bathroom since it is right by the Village Haus restaurant. It is calm and quiet. 

Men Bathroom Sign by Village Haus Restaurant in Fantasyland




Women Bathroom Sign by Village Haus Restaurant in Fantasyland




Than after taking photos of the bathroom signs, it is now time to go around FL and take some pics of the signs. First thing u see when u come from the Frontierland side is Casey Jr. 

Casey Jr. Circus Train Sign 




Casey Jr. Circus Train Sign on the Station




I will get back to you shortly on my TR.


----------



## skiingfast

Bret I have a guest on the sign of the directions to a ATM and Restroom. 

I know to wear it refers.  I think the building next to it is the Bank of Main Street.


----------



## skiingfast

Bret this is so awesome.  It's taking me a lot of time to go through the reports of each day.  With so many pictures of the signs.  It really lets me follow you through the park.  It is so much more fluid than random highlights of a day.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Bret I have a guest on the sign of the directions to a ATM and Restroom.
> 
> I know to wear it refers.  I think the building next to it is the Bank of Main Street.



Yes, you are correct that the sign is right across from the Bank on MS


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Bret this is so awesome.  It's taking me a lot of time to go through the reports of each day.  With so many pictures of the signs.  It really lets me follow you through the park.  It is so much more fluid than random highlights of a day.



In past TR, I only did just write it instead of showing it. When I did this TR, as you can tell that I am following my footsteps for each picture that I have taken during my trip. It makes it easy to do my TR instead of rethinking of where I went through each part of the park.


----------



## skiingfast

What happens after Casey Jr?  I want to know?  Please I need a hint, a sign of any kind.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> What happens after Casey Jr?  I want to know?  Please I need a hint, a sign of any kind.



Been busy on Friday. Basketball practice and dinner with my family.


----------



## Belle Ella

mvf-m11c said:


> Here is another Bathroom Sign for u Jazz. This is actually my favorite bathroom at DL. Not too many people know this bathroom since it is right by the Village Haus restaurant. It is calm and quiet.
> 
> Men Bathroom Sign by Village Haus Restaurant in Fantasyland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women Bathroom Sign by Village Haus Restaurant in Fantasyland



Funnily enough, when I was there taking my own bathroom sign photos this was the busiest bathroom I stopped at!! I was surprised.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Belle Ella said:


> Funnily enough, when I was there taking my own bathroom sign photos this was the busiest bathroom I stopped at!! I was surprised.



Well with FF Weekend running at the Festival Arena at DL, I wasn't surprise to see this bathrooms busy. I believe that is the closest restroom right by BT Ranch. Also Village Haus Restaurant is also open which means more people at the bathrooms. I like it when that bathroom was quiet when there was no FF Weekend and Village Haus restaurant opened during my visits.


----------



## Belle Ella

mvf-m11c said:


> Well with FF Weekend running at the Festival Arena at DL, I wasn't surprise to see this bathrooms busy. I believe that is the closest restroom right by BT Ranch. Also Village Haus Restaurant is also open which means more people at the bathrooms. I like it when that bathroom was quiet when there was no FF Weekend and Village Haus restaurant opened during my visits.



It is the closest bathroom to BTR, you're right. Funnily enough I was taking the photos back on the 4th of January right after the Holiday season and it was a quiet day to boot. I just picked the wrong time to walk up there, lol.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I apologize that I haven't done my TR yesterday and possibly won't do it till later tonight if I have time. I have a game today and work after that. Before I leave, here is another Sign Quest guess that I have look at and see if you know what ride, land, etc. it belongs too. (I'm not giving you the link where it is during my path)

Which Exit Only Sign does this belongs to?





Which Exit Sign does this belongs to?





Which Bathroom Sign does this belongs to and which ride is the closest to it?





What menu Sign does this belongs to?





Which Restroom Sign does this belongs to?


----------



## Belle Ella

1. I think it's the Storybookland Canal Boats. It's gotta be in Fantasyland though from the trash can in the photo.

2. All I know is Toontown. I'm drawing a blank on anything else.

3. Tomorrowland between Autopia and Innoventions.

4. Only my favorite place EVER! The Mint Julep Bar behind French market in NOS.

5. Paradise Pier in DCA. I don't know more specific than that.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> 1. I think it's the Storybookland Canal Boats. It's gotta be in Fantasyland though from the trash can in the photo.
> 
> 2. All I know is Toontown. I'm drawing a blank on anything else.
> 
> 3. Tomorrowland between Autopia and Innoventions.
> 
> 4. Only my favorite place EVER! The Mint Julep Bar behind French market in NOS.
> 
> 5. Paradise Pier in DCA. I don't know more specific than that.




I thought that number three was the bathroom near the exit for Space Mountain.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I thought that number three was the bathroom near the exit for Space Mountain.



Nope. There's no tile on those ones. The bathrooms near Space Mountain are on the door.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Nope. There's no tile on those ones. The bathrooms near Space Mountain are on the door.



Ooh that's right.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Belle Ella said:


> 1. I think it's the Storybookland Canal Boats. It's gotta be in Fantasyland though from the trash can in the photo.
> 
> 2. All I know is Toontown. I'm drawing a blank on anything else.
> 
> 3. Tomorrowland between Autopia and Innoventions.
> 
> 4. Only my favorite place EVER! The Mint Julep Bar behind French market in NOS.
> 
> 5. Paradise Pier in DCA. I don't know more specific than that.



1. That is correct

2. You are right about that, I should have given a better description of which sign this belongs too. The exit sign is RRCS.

3. You are right about that. I like the alien bathroom signs in Tomorrowland.

4. 

5. Yes, this is right by King Triton's Carousel of the Sea.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  January 21, 2011  Part 9*​
Sry everyone for doing this late today since I had a basketball game and had work after it. It was kind of tough for my team today which gave up a big lead and lost badly to a team that we should had defeat. Now is time to get back to my TR on Friday. 

Lets see now where did I left off after writing and posting some of my guessing signs during my visit. Oh yeah I left off after Casey Jr. Circus Train sign. After taking pics of the signs around CJCT, than I looked across the other side of the Village Haus restaurant. Finally its opened after being in a long refurbishment. The restaurant still looks good on the outside and I haven't even seen the inside yet.

Village Haus Restaurant Sign




Village Haus Restaurant Sign




Village Haus Restaurant Sign




After taking pictures of the Village Haus restaurant the next attraction on my sign quest that was in my area was Dumbo The Flying Elephant which is another popular ride in FL.

Dumbo The Flying Elephant Sign




Dumbo The Flying Elephant Sign




Dumbo The Flying Elephant Wait Sign




After that, than I head on over to the longest line in FL. PP, SB Land? No Tangled Greeting Area is already at 45 minute wait.

Disney Tangled Waiting Sign




Disney Tangled Greeting Area Sign




After passing Tangled, the next sign is King Arthur Carousel Exit Sign








Next on the Sign Quest is Pinocchio's Daring Journey

Pinocchio's Daring Journey Sign




Pinocchio's Daring Journey Sign




Now is the time for another sign guess game. Which ride and event during the day is right by this sign?





Next ride is Snow White's Scary Adventure Sign




Snow White's Scary Adventure Sign




Snow White's Scary Adventure Sign




Than the next sign is the most popular Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique Store.

BBB Store Sign




BBB Store Sign




Now more signs of around the backside of the castle including SB Castle walk through.

Frontierland Entrance Sign on the backside of SB Castle.








SB Castle Sign




SB Castle Walk through Sign




The next sign is the Enchanted Chamber Store Sign




SB Castle Picture of Prince Philip & Maleficent




And of course the Golden Spike in the Center of the park which is something that people forget about.




Now is the time for a little break, and I will get back to my TR shortly tonight.


----------



## kaoden39

Bret, with all of the photos you took when did you find time to ride any rides.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Bret, with all of the photos you took when did you find time to ride any rides.



I only did 4 rides during my whole trip (DLRR, Monorail, MFW & SSS). All of those rides were on Saturday, I actually didn't go on any rides on Friday. I was there for FF Weekend and the Sign Quest. This is by far the fewest rides that I have ever did on a two day trip. But I have done all the rides and did my favorite rides during my time.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> I only did 4 rides during my whole trip (DLRR, Monorail, MFW & SSS). All of those rides were on Saturday, I actually didn't go on any rides on Friday. I was there for FF Weekend and the Sign Quest. This is by far the fewest rides that I have ever did on a two day trip. But I have done all the rides and did my favorite rides during my time.



Okay, because I kind of figured that you wouldn't have had a chance to ride anything.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1 – January 21, 2011 – Part 10*​
Now is the time to go back to my TR. Sheesh, this is even longer than I expected with all the signs and I haven't even got to Toon Town and Tomorrowland yet. This might take me another week do do all this TR. I will try to get everything done in the next few days (maybe a week or two).

On the back side of SB castle and more pictures of SB Castle walk through.

Enchanted Chamber Store Sign inside the castle.




SB Picture outside the castle




SB Castle Accessible Experience Handicap Sign




SB Castle Exit Sign




Tomorrowland Sign by SB Castle




Castle Heraldry Sign








Than the band was now inside FL while they were at the front of SB castle. 

Band playing by BBB Shop.








The next sign is PP Flight. No question that the line will be as long as 30+ minute wait around the afternoon. 

PP Sign




PP Sign




PP Sign




The next on is the Sword in the Stone Plaque




Than I was about to go on the other side of King Arthur Carousel and took some more different signs around the carousel. 




Now after walking past KAC, I was heading on the right side of FL and now the next signs to see on my path is Mr. Toad's Wild Ride. The line was kind of long for MTWR, but I should know that it is in the afternoon and will always draw a crowd. Even though it said 10 minute wait, it did seem a little bit longer than what it showed.

MTWR Sign




MTWR Wait Sign




MTWR Sign




There is another Sign of KAC that I have missed, but luckily I got it when I past the area.

KAC Sign




Next is the Mad Hatter Hat Store Sign




Mad Hatter Hat Store Sign




*Now is the time for another Sign Guess* This is a fireworks sign telling which rides will be closed during the fireworks. *What attraction is right next to this sign?*





Treat Cart stand by Mad Hatter Store




Than I walked over to the side right next to the Mad Tea Party attraction. There were quite a few people in line, but it was not super crowds in the lines.

Mad Tea Party Sign




Mad Tea Party Document Sign




Mad Tea Party Exit Sign




There is another part of my TR and will get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## kaoden39

Is that sign near the Storybook Land Canal Boats?


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Is that sign near the Storybook Land Canal Boats?



Yes Michele, that is correct. As you can see from the bottom left side of the picture is part of Monstro.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> Yes Michele, that is correct. As you can see from the bottom left side of the picture is part of Monstro.



Thanks Bret that's what I thought.


----------



## skiingfast

The Kodak Picture spot sign is next to where you pull the sword from the stone.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> The Kodak Picture spot sign is next to where you pull the sword from the stone.



 You are right Matt.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> I only did 4 rides during my whole trip (DLRR, Monorail, MFW & SSS). All of those rides were on Saturday, I actually didn't go on any rides on Friday. I was there for FF Weekend and the Sign Quest. This is by far the fewest rides that I have ever did on a two day trip. But I have done all the rides and did my favorite rides during my time.



I'm loving all the sign pictures.  I never knew there was a golden spike in the middle of DL.  Where is the middle of DL?  

Also racking my brain I can't come up with rides that are MFW & SSS.  What rides are those?

Thanks for taking the time to post this trip report.  It is really enjoyable! 

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> I'm loving all the sign pictures.  I never knew there was a golden spike in the middle of DL.  Where is the middle of DL?
> 
> Also racking my brain I can't come up with rides that are MFW & SSS.  What rides are those?
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to post this trip report.  It is really enjoyable!
> 
> TK



Thx TK 

When you go through SB castle and is between the two pictures of SB. I don't have a clear picture of where it would be, but here is another pic from somebody that has a clear pic of where the golden spike is.





MFW is Mickey's Fun Wheel. SSS is Silly Symphony Swings. Both are at DCA.

This is going to be a very long TR with all the signs and I haven't got too Toon Town or Tomorrowland yet.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  January 21, 2011  Part 11*​
Another day doing the TR and watching the Miami Heat vs Oklahoma City Thunder on ABC. Not a bad morning of watching basketball and writing the rest of my TR. 

I left off at the Mad Tea Party ride. Now after MTP, the next ride that was close to it is AiW. The line was already at a long 20 min wait and I can't wait until they change the outside of the ride. 

AiW Wait Time Sign




AiW Sign




AiW Sign




Than I was heading on over to Matterhorn Mountain which would have plenty of rides, but I only got partial of the signs on the FL side so I would take my time.

Matterhorn Bobsled Sign




Also which is interesting is that Mark VII Orange Monorail was just staying in that same spot. I believe that it was still there since one of the monorails was still at the TL station so it had to wait until the monorail at the TL left the station. But when I checked the windows, there were no passengers on the monorail. Maybe they were adding orange to the line and must have taken one of the other monorail (Red or Blue) off the line.

Mark VII Monorail Orange




Matterhorn Bobsled Sign




Monorail Orange still at the same spot but at a different angle.




Now after one minute of the last pic, Monorail Orange just moved and headed over to the TL Monorail Station.








FL side




Ad now is another ride that is only at DL Storybook Land Canal Boats

SBLC Boats Sign




SBLC Boats Exit Sign




SBLC Boats Light Tower 




SBLC Boats Sign




Now is the time to head on over to IASW which is closed during my time, I believe that it has reopened this week. 





Fantasy Faire Gifts Shop Sign




Even though IASW was closed when DL was taking down the Holiday overlay, there were still quite a number of people who would love to take a picture in front of IASW. 

IASW Closed Sign when taking down the Holiday Overlay




IASW 




IASW Sign




IASW Plaque




Now the before I went over to TT, I had to stop at the IASW Toy Shop which is right next to IASW.

IASW Toy Shop Sign




Another IASW Closed Sign by IASW Toy Shop





The back side of Fantasy Faire Gifts Shop Sign





*Once again here is another sign guessing question* This popcorn stand is in the IASW area. Right behind the popcorn cart on the top right hand side of this picture, *what stand is that?* 





Now is the time to rest up and watch the rest of the Heat and Thunder game so I will get back to this TR later today. Thank you for reading.


----------



## skiingfast

I'd guess that next to the popcorn is where I got my Mickey Ice Cream Bar.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I'd guess that next to the popcorn is where I got my Mickey Ice Cream Bar.



The picture that was next to the right hand side of the Popcorn stand is actually the Kodak Film and Photo Information Stand. Next to it is the ice cream stand.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> The picture that was next to the right hand side of the Popcorn stand is actually the Kodak Film and Photo Information Stand. Next to it is the ice cream stand.



So close, but so wrong.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1 – January 21, 2011 – Part 12*​
Now is the time to get back to my TR and the Sign Quest. This is taking way too long and these next one will be mostly signs of Princess Fantasy Faire and Toontown.

I left off at the Popcorn stand which is the Kodak Film Photo Information Stand





Than I walked down the street over to the Disney Princess Fantasy Faire area which has a lot of signs around the area. This includes the bathrooms and Troubadour Tavern restaurant.

PFF Sign





PFF Sign





Next is the bathroom sign which someone who has been keeping an eye on is always interested. I think you know who it is, so here is the two signs above the bathroom entrance

Prince Bathroom Sign 




Princess Bathroom Sign




Troubadour Tavern Sign





PFF Sign





PFF Stroller Parking Sign





PFF Wait Time Sign





Than I left PFF area and now was time to head on over to the DLRR MTT station which has a lot of different signs around the area.

DLRR MTT Station Sign





DLRR MTT Station Wait Sign #1





DLRR MTT Station Exit Sign





DLRR MTT Station Entrance Sign





This wait time was kind of interesting or just didn't update the other wait time sign. The first one said that it was 5 min while the 2nd on is 20 min wait.

DLRR MTT Station Wait Sign #2





DLRR MTT Station Document Sign





DLRR MTT Train Depot Sign




Than after leaving the DLRR MTT Station, it was time to head on over to MTT. Like always when you go underneath the DLRR, you see a lot of different signs.

MTT Close Sign










MTT Population Welcome Sign










Next is the gate symbol of TT. *Now for the guessing game.* As you can see of both gates that are used to open and close TT. For both of these pictures *which gate symbol is the one on the right hand side when you enter TT?*










The next one will be up shortly so I will be right back to it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> So close, but so wrong.



I would have said the samething when you see the cotton candy on the right hand side of the Kodak building.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1 – January 21, 2011 – Part 13*​
You already know the routine so I will get to it.

After getting the signs around the gate entrance to TT, now is the time to get the signs around TT where you can see almost one sign for every few steps.

The first one is the greeting sign of TT





The next one is the TT Fire Department Sign





Than I walked to the right side and got to see RRCS back in action again. 

RRCS Main Sign and the FP Sign




RRCS FP Sign





RRCS Main Sign










RRCS Sign





RRCS FP Machine





Kodak Picture Spot Sign by RRCS





Than I kept walking right next to the buildings and find as many signs around the area.






Horace Horsecollar Gym Sign





TT Dog Pound Sign





Gag Factory Sign with the Laugh Meter 





Power House Sign





Camera Shop Sign with a Wacky One Way Sign 





Clock Repair Sign





TT Five and Dime Sign





TT Chicken Crossing Sign





TT Skool Sign





TT Library Sign





CM Only Sign *Now is the time for another guessing game.* Right next to this sign is right next to this store. *What is the name of the store right next to the CM Only Sig?*





Please No Smoking Zone Sign





Clarabelle's Sign





Pluto's Dog House Sign





Daisy's Diner Sign





Now is the time for a rest and I will get back to you shortly.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> Next is the gate symbol of TT. *Now for the guessing game.* As you can see of both gates that are used to open and close TT. For both of these pictures *which gate symbol is the one on the right hand side when you enter TT?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next one will be up shortly so I will be right back to it.



Toontown is on the right.  I got some help with this.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Toontown is on the right.  I got some help with this.



Yup, this is the easiest sign guess that I did so far. But there will be harder ones.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> Yup, this is the easiest sign guess that I did so far. But there will be harder ones.



I wasn't too sure about it.  I though being that Toontown is zany.  The names could of been reversed.


----------



## skiingfast

I have to guess that next to the CM doors is the Gag Warehouse.  There isn't many much retail back there.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I have to guess that next to the CM doors is the Gag Warehouse.  There isn't many much retail back there.



Yup, there is only one retail store at MTT.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I wasn't too sure about it.  I though being that Toontown is zany.  The names could of been reversed.



If you were on the other side of MTT when the gates are closed than it would be the opposite.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> If you were on the other side of MTT when the gates are closed than it would be the opposite.



And spend a night in there?  That place would be crazy with toons going all over the place.  I'll sleep in the HM with friendly spirits, thank you.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> And spend a night in there?  That place would be crazy with toons going all over the place.  I'll sleep in the HM with friendly spirits, thank you.



That would be very interesting to spend a night in TT with all the toons running around town.  I would like to spend the night at Tarzan Treehouse.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  January 21, 2011  Part 14*​
Lets get back to the TR and the Sign Quest. I left off around the eating establishment area and now was time to head on down towards the end of MTT.

Dept of Ink & Paint Sign





Goofy Water Sign





Goofy Water Writing on Wall










Goofy's Gas Sign





Goofy's Gas Station Signs





Jolly Trolley Sign





The Jolly Trolley Ticket Sign acutally the DVC Sign





Aulani DVC Sign





MTT Street Sign





Now was time to head on over to Mickey's Neighborhood





More different signs from Goofy's Gas Station










Now another bathroom sign for the mystery woman who loves bathroom signs

Women Restroom Sign





Toontown Men Restroom Sign





Telephones Sign





Wrong Turn Sign










Mickey's House and Meet Mickey Wait Time Sign





Meet Mickey Sign





Mickey License plate





Mickey's House Exit Only Sign





Gadget's Go Coaster Sign





Popcorn Stand by Chip & Dale Treehouse





Will be right back to the show. See ya folks


----------



## Funball

ur photos are fab-u-lous bret! good job!


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  January 21, 2011  Part 15*​
Back to my TR and I left off at the popcorn stand by Chip N Dale Tree House

Chip N Dale Tree House Sign





Chip N Dale Mailbox Sign





Next to it is Gadget's Go Coaster. The line was already at 20 min long which is a long wait, but what do you expect with only one train on the track. In the past, I have seen two trains on the same track, but now they are only running one train on the track.

GGC Sign





GGC Wait Time Sign





GGC Document Sign





GGC Height Chart





Than the next sign on the way is Donald Duck life preserver. 

Donald's Boat Sign





After that I head on over to Goofy's Playhouse which has a lot of different signs around the area.

Goofy Playhouse Fish Jelly Lamp Sign





Goofy Playhouse Bean Jelly Lamp Sign





Goofy Playhouse Mailbox





Goofy Playhouse Sign





Goofy Playhouse Sign





After passing Goofy Playhouse, it is time to get out of MTT, but before I do that, I need to get some more signs around MTT. 






Jolly Trolley Sign





Toon Park Sign










And the last sign on the way out of TT is MTT Post Office





Now I am finally finished at MTT and now on my way over to TL. But before I go to TL, I need to get some photos around FL right around Matterhorn Mountain. 

Le Petit Chalet Sign which is the Merchandise stand across from SBC Boats










Everytime I go by that area, I always think about the old Motor Boat Cruise where is was nice to ride in a boat down FL and seeing the Monorail, Autopia, PM, & Submarine Voyage. It would be nice if DL would so something with that land they have. 

Please No Smoking Sign where the former Motor Boat Cruise Dock use to be. (I miss that attraction)





The next sign is the Edelweiss Snack Sign which has some good Turkey Legs

Edelweiss Snacks Sign





Now right across from it is the famous Matterhorn Bobsleds ride which is everyone is familiar with as the first steel tubular roller coaster in the US.

*Now is the time for the Guessing Sign Game* On the this sign down below, *which land side station Sign does this belongs to?*





Matterhorn Bobsled Warning Sign





Matterhorn Bobsleds Sign





Will be right back.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1 – January 21, 2011 – Part 16*​
Now is the time to get back to my TR. I left off around Matterhorn Bobsleds and after getting the pics, I went over to the Fairytale Arts stand by the Edelweiss Snacks Stand.

Fairytale Arts Sign





Fairytale Faces Sign





Also when I was about to take another sign right by sign that also has the artwork pictures on it, a young lady CM told me not to take any pictures of the art work. I just told her that I was only taking the picture of the sign instead of the artwork. She gave me a stare down and I just walked away. That was kind of rude of that CM to give me a bad attitude and also the bad look at me for just taking a picture of the sign. I was not trying to take a picture of the name art work.

But now lets get back to the Sign quest instead of talking about the CM. Than I left the area and the next sign is the Smoking Area sign right under the Monorail Pillar right across from Matterhorn Mountain TL side

Smoking Area Sign





No Smoking Area Sign





Than I walked down the Matterhorn TL Side and always see the beauty FNSV Lagoon which is always a great place to take pictures of the subs and the monorail.

FNSV Lagoon





FNSV Lagoon 





Matterhorn Bobsleds Wait Sign on TL Side





Exit Only Sign for the Monorail/FNSV





Than I walked down TL and now was time to get more Signs around the area. Finally after doing much of my TR with MS, Frontierland, FL, & TT, I finally got to TL which will take awhile with all the signs, but we will wait and see. It was kind of crowded in TL when I got there since the Jedi Training Academy was running when I got there.

FNSV Sign





FNSV Stoller Parking Sign





Next is my favorite sign which is the TL Monorail Sign. As some of you know me so well that I love the monorail and the trains at any of the resorts

Monorail Sign





Monorail Sign





This is actually a Monorail Sign but doesn't have anything on it





Monorail Sign above the station





Than the next ride that is close to FNSV and the Monorail Station is the Autopia. Some of these signs around this area are unique.

Autopia Driver License PhotoPass Booth Sign










Autopia Warning Sign





Autopia Document and Height Sign





Autopia Exit and Handicap Entrance Sign[/img]





Than when I was walking toward the entrance of Autopia and the DLRR, I took some time to get pictures of the signs around TL.

TL Terrace Stage Sign





Innoventions Sign





Autopia FP Sign plus the Exit Sign





Autopia Warning Sign





Autopia FP Sign plus the FP was not running that day 





Autopia Main Entrance Sign





Now I will be back to write more of my TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  January 21, 2011  Part 17*​
Now back to all my pics from my trip again. I left off the back side of TL where you enter the DLRR and Autopia

Autopia Warning Sign





Autopia Winner's Circle Store Sign





Autopia FP Return Clock Sign





Than after the Autopia sign area, is the way towards the DLRR TL Station, in the past they had the smoking area in that area. But they don't allow any smoking in that area. I don't like it when people walk off the RR station and walk through an area when people smoke (no offense to the people who smoke). I just don't like it.

No Smoking Sign by Autopia Winner's Circle Store





Than the next sign is the TL RR Station Sign which changes into something else.










DLRR TL Station Sign





DLRR TL Station Multiple Signs





Than after that, I walked out but before I do, I had to get the restroom right behind the Autopia Winner's Circle Store which is where the former Skyway Station above the restroom once was. That ride was so fun to go on especially going up in the air and seeing everything.

TL Women Restroom Sign




TL Men Restroom Sign




Than the next area is Innoventions which has so many different signs around the area.

Innoventions Exit Sign





Flying Saucer Sign on Innoventions





Project Tomorrow Sign on Innoventions





House of the Future Sign on Innoventions





Innoventions Signs





Than walked over towards TL and took more sign pics

TL Terrace Sign










Tomorrowlanding Store Sign










The next sign is Red Rockett's Pizza Port where they have some nice pizza and pasta. I don't know why I don't eat there too much, maybe I eat pizza and pasta a lot at home and on the rode. I should eat there one day.

RRPP Coke Sign where the rocket is





Redd Rockett's Pizza Port Sign





Than next door to RRPP, is one of TL most icon attractions Space Mountain. The lines around SM was not as bad as I had thought for a Friday. I thought it would be at least 40 minute wait for SM. Even during the slow season, it still draws a lot of people. The wait time was not bad and there were still FP around 3:50pm that time of the day.

SM Sign





FP Wait time and Return Time Sign




Than passing the SM FP Sign, I head on over to the other side of the exit towards SM. But before I do that, I went to take a pic of the EO Sign

Captain EO Sign





Than before I head on over to the exit side, I had to get another sign right by the exit which is the Starcade Sign.

Starcade Sign





Another part done and will get back to it again.


----------



## tksbaskets

Bret, you've made me realize just what I've never seen at DL.  I laughed out loud at the bathroom signs in TL.  The aliens are GREAT! 

Really enjoying the report.  I think you should get an award for the most original trip report ever


----------



## kaoden39

tksbaskets said:


> Bret, you've made me realize just what I've never seen at DL.  I laughed out loud at the bathroom signs in TL.  The aliens are GREAT!
> 
> Really enjoying the report.  I think you should get an award for the most original trip report ever



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Bret, you've made me realize just what I've never seen at DL.  I laughed out loud at the bathroom signs in TL.  The aliens are GREAT!
> 
> Really enjoying the report.  I think you should get an award for the most original trip report ever



Thank you TK for your words.  Those signs are very interesting to see around the DLR that we barely see on the thread.

I haven't even finish day one yet and I still have DCA & DTD to do. I still have a lot to do.



kaoden39 said:


> I couldn't agree more.



Thank you Michele


----------



## skiingfast

Bobsled sign question, on the Fantasyland sign.  

Sticking these questions into the post is a great idea.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1 – January 21, 2011 – Part 18*​
After a good dinner, it is time to get back to my TR. I left off at the Starcade Sign and now that is where I will start my TR. I was about to go through the SM Exit area where the area where they take photos for SM.

SM Exit Sign





TL Restroom & Telephone Sign inside the SM Area





SM Exit Sign & Handicap Entrance Sign (Sry for being blurry)





SM Exit Sign again





Now when I am inside and now taking pictures of the Document Control Shop where they sell the SM ride pictures also more merchandise.

SM Photo Store Sign






SM Photo Store Sign





I'm sorry to say this that I didn't get the restroom signs inside the SM photo area. I don't know why I hesitated of not taking pictures of the restroom signs.

Now I left the area and now it was time to take more sign photos around the rest of the area of TL.

The Star Trader Sign hasn't got old to me every time I pass it.










Another Star Trader Sign with some Star Wars merchandise





Now the next store on my Sign Quest is my favorite Pin trading store which is the Little Green Men Store Command. This store is the one that I mostly get all my pins since it is in TL and after I finish BLAB, I go straight in the store and find any LE pins.

Little Green Men Store Command 




Next door to Little Green Men Store Command is BLAB and did get a lot of different signs.

BLAB Exit Only Sign





BLAB FP Sign & BLAB Main Sign





BLAB FP Sign





BLAB Entrance Sign Sign





BLAB Sign





Than across the street from BLAB, is the still under construction ST which will be turned into ST2 in just a few months. Can't wait to see it in a few months.

ST2 Sign





ST2 Sign





Than the next sign on the way is the Astro Orbiter Wait Sign. For only a five minute wait at this time during the day is a good way to get on the ride.





Than another view of ST2 Sign





After getting the signs around TL finally, I am about to get the other side of MS. I started at the restrooms around the Plaza Inn restaurant. 

Women Restroom Signs





Men Restroom Sign





Than there were more signs around the area which you can find when you are right around the Plaza Inn restaurant area.

Plaza Inn Sign & Exit Only Sign





Than I left the restroom area and walked right next to the Plaza Inn restaurant and got more different pics around the area.

Minnie & Friends Character Breakfast sign by the Plaza Inn entrance





Plaza Inn Main Sign





Another Plaza Inn Sign around the area





Another post and another one coming shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Bobsled sign question, on the Fantasyland sign.
> 
> Sticking these questions into the post is a great idea.



The side that I had on Part 15 is actually the TL Side.

FL Side





TL Side


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  January 21, 2011  Part 19*​
Now is time to get back to the TR. I left off around "The Plaza Inn" restaurant area and now is the time to get the MS Signs and windows.

PLaza Inn Sign 





Than I head on the other side of the Plaza and see the LRW Corn Dog stand which is always fun to stop by and get a nice corn dog.






Little Red Wagon Corn Dogs Sign





LRW Menu Sign





Now is the time to get the MS building signs and windows

Photo Supply Co Sign





Plaza School of Art Window 





Than on the back side is the Baby Care Center, Lost Children Area and First Aid Station.

DL Baby Care Center Sign





Baby Care Center Sign





Lost Children Sign





First Aid Station





Than looking when you come out of the First Aid station of where not too many people see.





I left the First Aid Station area and now was time to go back to taking more pictures of the MS buildings.

Photo Pass Pick-up Sign










Now I go across the street and get the Refreshment Corner where is a great place to get a hot dog.

Coca Cola Sign 





Corner Cafe Sign





Coca Cola Sign by Refreshment Corner





Coca Cola Sign by Refreshment Corner





Cocoa Cola Refreshment Corner Restaurant Sign





Refreshment Corner Sign





Candy Palace Sign





Penny Arcade Sign





Ice Cream Parlor Sign





Hand Scooped Ice Cream Sign





BRB Sign & Coffee Sign





Carnation Cafe Sign 





I will get to the next part up shortly.


----------



## Funball

bret, great sign quest photos!! some of these are really good!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  January 21, 2011  Part 20*​
Back to another part of the TR. I left off at Carnation Cafe Sign so I will start right there. I am still doing all the stores on the right side when I leave the park.

Fortuosity Shop Sign





Jewelery Shop Sign










Crystal Arcade Sign





MS Cinema Sign





*Its time for another Sign Guessing Game. Which store does this sign belongs to?*





I was about to leave MS while I looked around the whole area of all the construction. Even though it was awful with all the construction walls around the area. They had to work on the streets since they need work. I have seen some people took time to get through the walls around the Emporium.






As you can see from this picture that there is a little walk way around the Emporium and the Disney Showcase Store. It was awful during that part of the day, but can you imagine when the fireworks is over and you will see what happen. I will get to that part of my TR later.






Now it was time to go back to my room and rest up so I can get ready for the 9pm F! show. Originally I was planning on seeing RDCT fireworks from the Hub, but with all the construction work around the hub, I decided to watch the 9pm F! than waiting at the Hub area.

Before I left the entrance area around the park entrance I decided to look for more signs around the area.






Another Sign 





Next Sign is the Stroller/Wheelchair rental area where you can rent a stroller, wheelchair or ECV.

Stroller Shop Sign





Strollers & Wheelchairs Sign





Stroller Shop Sign





Convenience Vehicles Sign by the Stroller Shop





Than I left the Stroller Rental Area and walk through the Bus stop area and found some different signs on the way out.

Harbor Blvd & 15 Min Parking Sign





Than I walked out of the parking area 











Thank you for Visiting Sign when you leave from the East side of the DLR.





BWPPI Hotel which where I am staying





BWPPI Parking Lot





Now I rest up so I can get ready for the 9pm F!. I just rested up for about 1 hour and than will head on back to DL.

Another Day of writing my TR and got a lot done. Actually part of the day is done, but I still have a long way to finish this TR.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> The side that I had on Part 15 is actually the TL Side.
> 
> FL Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TL Side



Darn.  Matterhorn has 4 big waterfalls on it.  The double falls is toward the NE side.  Since the loading area makes a V, I guessed that in the photo you saw that over the FL side of the V.  Very tricky Bret.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  January 21, 2011  Part 21*​
Now is the time to get back to my TR and this is actually the best part of the day since I always like to do nighttime shows at the DLR. So lets gets to it. This TR doesn't have a lot of pictures since it was at night, but I will try to get them in as much as I can.

I left my hotel around 5:30pm for only a one hour rest since I need to get to the ROA for my usual spot for the 9pm F! right behind the white rope off area. I have said that I would like to watch RDCT from the Hub, but with the walls up around the area and no good spots around there, I decided to watch the 9pm F! instead of the 10:30pm show as I planned. 

When I got to the main gate at DL it was already dark. Whenever I go to DL around this time, there is some daylight time but coming during this month of the year it was kind of interesting.






When I got into the park, the first thing I did was walk over to the ROA and see how crowded the sitting area is. But first, I had to get some different pictures of the signs at night down the street of MS USA. 











Those mini walls on the streets were kind of annoying when you walk down the streets of MS when you are so used to not have those construction walls.






I didn't get too much on that trip, but I needed to head on over to the ROA to see how bad it is. In the end, I knew that I could have use my time wisely instead of waiting at the ROA for the 9pm F! show.






Plaza Pavilion Sign at Night





Than I walked through Adventureland that I always walk through when I go to F!. The Tiki Juice Bar line is always crowded like always around this time of the day and most of the rides were busy or long. I believe Indy was at 30+ minute wait time.

When I got to the ROA around 5:45, it was still too early to get a spot at the ROA so I decided to walk around the ROA before I got my dinner at RSV.

The Mark Twain was still accepting guests around that time and I should have tried to go on the MT at night.





I went around NOS to take some pictures of signs that are light up

CO Sign





FM Sign





It was way early to go to the ROA and than I walked past the HM and than saw the construction walls around Splash. It was kind of sad to see Splash down during refurbishment, but it needs some work on it during the major part of the season.

Splash under construction





It was around 6:20 and I decided it was time to go over to the ROA and get a spot for F!. When I looked at the ROA, it was not even 1/3 full. I should have known that during this part of the slow season that not too many people would show up. 

Before I got a spot I went to RSV and got my usual first meal at DL. I had to get Steak Gumbo every time I go to DL. This is now a tradition for me that every time I go to DL, I had to get this no matter what. Even though Funball said on that night it does look like dog food in a bread bowl, I just love it every time I go.

I got my spot around 6:30 at my usual spot right in front of the F! dessert seating area right by Light Tower C. A lot of people like the front view angle of the show, but I like the side angle of the left side since it can get the boats at a good angle when they come down the river. 













When I was waiting around 7pm, one of the CMs was looking at one of the strollers that were unattended right by the railings. There were three strollers and blankets unattended so the CMs took the blankets and strollers away from the spot and I would say that they moved them towards the POTC parking area. This is a good example of why you don't leave your stroller or blanket unattended because this will happen and you lose your spot. There were at least two families took the spot when the other two families arrived and were wondering where their stuff were. They ask the CM and said that they moved it towards the POTC area. They were not happy of having there stuff moved, but they should have known that you can't leave unattended stuff right by the ROA for about more than half an hour. Now you know why you got to have at least one person watching the stuff or these things will happen to you when you don't watch it carefully.

It was close to one hour to the show and my area on the left side is not even full yet. The other areas around the ROA is already filled up but not my area. A lot of people have to get the good area while no one cares about the left side.

Than F! started at 9pm and as always, it is still the same thing. With all the characters, boats, and Murphy was running with np.

Here are some pics from F! 9pm 1/21/11 show from my HDR-XR520V video camera. But I took each frame and made it into a pic. It will be a little blurry, but still not bad at night.









































You are wondering why I put a orange box on Dale, I will explain to you shortly about it.















And of course the Grand finale of the show with the green fireworks.





I will get to that part chip part shortly.


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm wondering if he fell off the ship


----------



## mvf-m11c

Well not really TK. I remember this CM so well. I have seen him for almost 3 years during the Mark Twain scene. I always like Dale when he is about to fall off the ship. He does the same routine when I watch him all the time, I always guess is that the same CM that is playing Dale during the Mark Twain Scene. I have seen him at least 5 shows and still always looking for him during the scene.

F! 6/12/09 1st show




F! 9/11/09 1st show




F! 1/21/11 1st show




As you can see from each different show that he does the same thing during the show.


----------



## brookies_mommy

I am going to have to look for that when we go soon! Chip and Dale are some of DD favorite CM.. she calls them chickndale all one word. lol

That name art.. was it a name drawn in princess' I got DD one last time and she LOVES it.. probably the most pricy thing I got in DL but she still thanks me for it almost 2 years later!


----------



## mvf-m11c

brookies_mommy said:


> I am going to have to look for that when we go soon! Chip and Dale are some of DD favorite CM.. she calls them chickndale all one word. lol
> 
> That name art.. was it a name drawn in princess' I got DD one last time and she LOVES it.. probably the most pricy thing I got in DL but she still thanks me for it almost 2 years later!



If you are sitting on the left side of the ROA, you will be able to see it. If you are in the center or right hand side, it will be difficult to see.

Those name arts are very interesting.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  January 21, 2011  Part 22*​
Now is the time to get back to my long TR again and I believe this is the last part of Friday. (Finally)

After the F!, I stayed at the same spot and just in a few minutes was RDCT fireworks. As a lot of DISers would say that RDCT is by far the best firework show at the DLR and possibly the world. 


























Oh yea I also forgot on my last post that Funball (Sara) was planning on being at the DLR later during the day. I didn't expect her to be at the parks later during the night but when I talked to skiingfast (Matt) on the threads and said that she was going to be at the resort later during the day. I thought it would be nice to meet her in person. I will get to that later.

After the fireworks was over, I thought it would be nice to go over to DTD and feet funball. So I than went on out of the ROA and head straight towards the exit. When I walked out and got to MS, this is where the mayhem starts. As you have already know that MS is under construction around the Emporium and the Hub. When I tried to walkout of MS, it almost took me little steps to walk past the Emporium and Disney Showcase store.











This does not look like off-season to me at DL that day.





I finally got out of that mess and I was able to walk at a steady pace.





Its not good for the other people behind me that are trying to leave the park.





Before I head on over to DTD, I thought it would be nice to take some different pics around MS.











I than left DL and head on over to DTD and meet funball at the WoD store which I said that where I would be. It took awhile when I was waiting at the WoD entrance right by La Brea Bakery. I kept waiting and waiting until she finally showed up at the WoD store. We talked a lot of different things and I finally got to meet another DISer.

Sara LGMH





funball (Sara)





Than we went outside of the WoD and just kept talking about a lot of different things. We also stopped at some different stores along the way. She was trying to take a picture of the Tigger tails at one of the shops. 






Than I decided it was time to go back to the hotel and rest up. So funball and I parted ways, but she said that I would see her the next day and she gave the time to meet up with her at the same spot at 12pm. 

We parted around the WoD store and it was time to go back to the room. I got back to the room at 11:30pm and fall asleep immediately.

That was my day at DL for the Sign Quest and met funball for a few hours.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 1*​
After finally finishing Day 1 with 22 parts which someone can get a whole TR done, but I have all these signs t o do and will try to keep it up.

Now for my Tr for Saturday, I didn't get up until 8:30am since DL is not open until 9am and I have no MM. I needed that extra sleep after driving all the way from Livingston and didn't take much of a break on Friday. This was an important day for me to get all the signs around DL and do DCA & DTD. This is going to be a very long day.

I left the hotel around 8:50am. Than it was time to head on over to DL. And as always, the monorail was running during MM.






I got to the gate around when the park opened at 9am and now was time for the 2nd day of the Sign Quest.

There were quite a few people that were trying to enter the park, but it was just about a small amount of people.











Now is time to get some Signs around the alley way.





















Hotel Marceline Sign





Than I had to get the MS Cone Shop which has some nice ice cream cones.

Ice Cream Cones Sign





MS Cone Shop Menu Sign





MS Cone Shop Sign





Than next to the MS Cone Shop is the MS Lockers and Storage which is at the end of the alley on the right hand side.

MS Lockers and Storage





E.S. Bitz Window





Painless Dentist Sign





Than I left the Alley and took pictures of the different signs and windows down the street.

Since 1888 Sign










Meteor Cycle Co





Bob Gurr Window





Chester Drawer's Store Sign





Togs for Todlers Sign





Chester Drawer's Window Sign










PhotoPass Pick-Up Sign





That it for tonight.


----------



## skiingfast

I found it interesting that twice you were asked to not take pictures.  You must have a suspicious look about you.

So what would you rate RDCT out of 10 from the ROA and Hub areas?


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I found it interesting that twice you were asked to not take pictures.  You must have a suspicious look about you.
> 
> So what would you rate RDCT out of 10 from the ROA and Hub areas?



No kidding, since I was alone they thought I was suspicious. Also I was wearing my D23 Expo Hat, Disneyland polo shirt, and a WDW backpack. Its not like I am wearing inappropriate clothing while I was doing the Sign Quest. When the security guard asked me when I was at DTD that taking pictures at DL was meant with people than doing a scavenger hunt. They barely have those kind of people.

I would rate the ROA about a 4 since all of the special effects are at SB castle and you barely see Tink from that area. You can watch the fireworks around the resort anywhere, but you can't get the full effects at the Hub. Which of course you know that in front of the Hub is a 10. The sides are close to a 9-10 while behind the hub is a 8-9 because of the trees that are blocking the castle.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 2*​
Oh boy, its another day back at the TR. Now you already know that I am going sign crazy for the first 30 minutes of the park before I head on over to DCA so I can get a WoC FP for the blue section. 

I left off at the PhotoPass store and after getting that sign, I was about to head on over to Adentureland. I already have the Plaza Inn & Pavilion signs so I just went straight on over to Adventureland.

When I got over there, there were any people walking in that direction, I thought that since the West side of DL is not open during MM. Most of the people would head on over there, but that was not the case.

Adventureland Entrance Sign





Right next to the AL Sign is WD Enchanted Tiki Room which has many different signs. 

Tiki Room Next Show Sign





WD Enchanted Tiki Room Sign





Enchanted Tiki Room Exit Sign and another ETR Sign





Another WD ETR sign and Entrance at the Gateway to Adventureland Sign










Than I walked past the Enchanted Tiki Room sign and now saw many more different signs around the area.

Adventureland Bazaar Store Sign





Aladdin's Oasis Sign





I was going to make this into another Sign Guessing part, but I forgot the name of this stand. It is right next to JC and which sells drinks and snacks.

Market Sign





Tropical Imports Sign





South Seas Traders Sign





Than I looked back and still not too many people were coming from MS





The next sign on the way is the JC which was not running that part of the morning. They say that they have some technical issues, but they say that it will be running later during the day.

JC Entrance Sign





On the other side of the JC is the Indiana Jones Adventure Outpost Store

Indiana Jones Adventure Outpost Store Sign





Next door to it is the Bengal BBQ which has some great skewers

The Bengal BBQ Sign





Across the street was of course Indy

Indy FP & Return Signs a lot of them





INDY FP Entance Sign





Very interesting that INDY was also not running that part of the morning and a lot of people were bummed by that INDY was not running. That was kind of interesting that JC & INDY were not running that first thing in the morning. There must have been something wrong for them not to run both JC & INDY that morning.

INDY FP Return & Wait Time Sign





INDY Sign





Than right across the from INDY is Tarzan's Treehouse which was one the former Swiss Family Treehouse.

Tarzan's Treehouse Sign





Tarzan's Signs around the Exit area





Now I have to go to work and I will get back to the TR shortly.


----------



## tksbaskets

Thanks for the installment.  Love the Tiki room signs.  SOOooo much better at DL than WDW.


----------



## mvf-m11c

But before I start that, I got to tell you that I finally got my dates for my trip in May. I am now going to DL on *May 27 to 29*. I'm finally happy to get my dates, but I am also not fond of those dates because it is during Memorial Day weekend which means heavy crowds. I didn't like the dates of the trip, but I won't too many chances to see my middle school play at the Carnation Plaza Gardens at DL. So right now I will be booking at the BWPPI, no matter what the price is unless the DLR hotels are close to the price. I just don't like walking far distance from the hotel and don't like to park the car at the parking lot especially I do have an AP and get free parking. But I take breaks in the middle of the day and don't want to re-park the car. Now everything is set for the May trip so I have to make another PTR for this upcoming trip.

We will talk about that later and get back to my TR.

*Day 2 – January 22, 2011 – Part 3*​
I left off around Tarzan's Treehouse and that where I will start. I don't think I want to leave something out of my TR. After I left Tarzan's Treehouse and the next sign I seen on my path is the Disney Dream Suite Sign. I would love to spend at least one night at the Dream Suite.

Disney Dream Suite Sign right by Tarzan's Treehouse





Than when I walked above the bridge over the POTC queue, you can see the POTC sign & Disney Dream Suite Sign.

POTC Sign & DDS Sigh





DDS Sign by the RSV





This is almost a rare picture to see that NOS is empty but there is at least one person waiting.






Than our next sign is the RSV Sign and menu, even though it is not opened because it is not lunch yet.

RSV Sign & Menu





Than I walked down NOS to find all the signs around the area. Some of the stores and restaurants were still closed since they don't open first thing in the morning.

Port Royal Store Sign 





21 Royal Sign





Pieces of Eight Store Sign









Cafe Orleans Sign





POTC Exit Sign





BB Sign





BB Entrance Sign





Cant get tired of this sign when I am in NOS.

Club 33 Logo Sign





Than I walked deeper in NOS.

Le Bat en Rouge





Royal Street Pole Sign





Crystal d'Orleans Sign #2





Crystal d'Orleans Sign #2





*Now is the time for the Sign Guessing Game* This picture below Royal St & Orleans Pole Sign *which store is close to this sign?*

Royal St & Orleans Pole Sign





Crystal d'Orleans Sign #3





Jewels of Orleans wall painting ]





Jewels of Orleans Sign





*Now here is the 2nd Sign Guessing part* On this picture below *what store has this picture right next to it?*





Now I'm about to take a break and get back to you later. If you guess what the two signs are in NOS, I will get back to my TR immediately.


----------



## kaoden39

Bret, I love that area of Disneyland and have that very picture of the bicycle "poster".  But, I am not positive about what I think is there.  Is it the Crystal Shop?


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Bret, I love that area of Disneyland and have that very picture of the bicycle "poster".  But, I am not positive about what I think is there.  Is it the Crystal Shop?



Thx Michele

The bicycle picture on my last pic is right next to the La Mascarade d'Orleans store. It is the pin trading store in NOS just right across the street from L'Ornement Magique. Here are more signs and posters of NOS since I am still continuing my TR.

La Mascarade d'Orleans Sign




L'Ornement Magique Sign




More posters right by La Mascarade d'Orleans




Another poster right by La Mascarade d'Orleans




La Mascarade d'Orleans Wall painiting




Another poster right by La Mascarade d'Orleans


----------



## kaoden39

Those are all wonderful Bret.  I love all of the details of New Orleans Square.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Those are all wonderful Bret.  I love all of the details of New Orleans Square.



I completely agree with u Michele about NOS has very nice details of the buildings. The signs and posters at NOS are very colorful and interesting to look at.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> I completely agree with u Michele about NOS has very nice details of the buildings. The signs and posters at NOS are very colorful and interesting to look at.



They are and you managed to make them look as pretty as they do in person.  I would love to have some of those for my walls at home.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> They are and you managed to make them look as pretty as they do in person.  I would love to have some of those for my walls at home.



Those posters would definitely look good on any walls.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 4*​
Now is time to get back to the TR and the Sign Quest.

I left off at La Mascarade d'Orleans signs and posters so I that where it starts. After leaving La Mascarade d'Orleans, the next signs on the way is the NOS restroom sign.

NOS Restroom Sign





Royal St. Pole Sign by the Restroom sign





NOS Ladies Restroom Sign





NOS Ladies Restroom Sign





NOS Gentlemen Restroom Sign





NOS Gentlemen Restroom Sign





Than after the bathroom sign, the next sign on the way is the French Market Mint Julep Bar Menu Sign.





French Market Sign





Ride Direction Sign by FM





French Market Sign





French Market Menu Sign





Right next to the French Market is the DLRR NOS Station which has so many different signs around the area. I had to get every single one around the area, but I will come back later during the day to use my long zoom lens to get some hard signs on the way.

Train Exit Only





DLRR NOS Station Sign





DLRR NOS Station Sign





DLRR NOS Station Sign





DLRR NOS Station Wait Sign





DLRR NOS Station Wait Sign





DLRR Water Tower Logo





DLRR NOS Station Sign





Than next door to the DLRR NOS Station is HM which is already back to its usual way without the Holiday overlay. 

HM FP Exit Sign










HM FP Closed Sign





Another Front St Sign by the fountain





HM Entrance Sign





Now is the time to go to work and will be right back to the Sign Quest.


----------



## kaoden39

Have a good day at work Bret.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Have a good day at work Bret.



Thx Michele. Also today is Chinese New Years so I will be busy today with my family. So this might be it for my TR today. Have a nice day.


----------



## skiingfast

NOS pictures, that is my favorite spot in DL and sure sets it apart from the MK.  Can't wait to see the rest of the train station pics.

Have a good night Bret.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> Thx Michele. Also today is Chinese New Years so I will be busy today with my family. So this might be it for my TR today. Have a nice day.



Happy new year Bret.  Congratulations and be prosperous!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 5*​
After a long night with my family during Chinese New Years and just got back from a Chinese restaurant, I'm all hyped up to continue my TR. Thx everyone for being patient and the comments.

I left off at the HM and that where I will start for this part of the TR.

After taking pictures of the signs around the HM, the next picture on the Sign Quest is the Harbour Galley Restaurant. This is right next to where they dock the Mark Twain or Columbia when not in use.

The Harbour Galley Restaurant Menu Sign




The Harbour Galley Restaurant Sign





Than when I past the restaurant, I saw Splash under construction with all the walls around the line and FP machine. I can't believe that Splash will be down til May, but it does need some refurbishment before the summer crowds. It sucks for the people who are going during Spring Break and found out that it will be down. But that is part of how to keep the rides in working order and don't show any rusts. When I talked to some CM about the refurbishment and they said that track need to be redone and the AA needs some work. 

When I went on the DLRR and go through the tunnel and saw that the boat scene was all covered up. I was not surprised by that since I remember a long time ago when Splash was closed, they also covered up that part of the ride. But I also got to see part of the track drained which was kind of neat to see that. 





Splash Mountain Line Sign





Splash Mountain Sign





Splash Mountain FP Return & Wait Time Sign





When I kept walking down Splash Mountain construction walls, I had to take these different closed signs.

Splash Mountain Closed Sign #1 These are not the same signs





Splash Mountain Closed Sign #2





Than I looked on the other side of Splash and saw the ROA and Tom Sawyer Island.

Tom Sawyer Island Lookout Point Sign





Next to the TSI sign was of course Davy Crockett Explorer Canoes which wasn't running in the morning but later during the day.

DCEC Sign





Than after taking the picture sign of DCEC, than I saw more construction walls around Hungry Bear Restaurant and Splash down the road. Also when I just left, they closed the rest of Critter Country. Which I got lucky to come down at the right time before CC was closed off. I also thought this was a good time to go down there and get a lot of different signs that we won't see awhile.

CC under Construction #1




CC under Construction #2




Even the bathrooms under the Hungry Bear restaurant are not available.

Hungry Bear Restroom Closed Sign





This is kind of a neat closed sign say that the Hungry Bear Restaurant is hibernating. The sign is in front of the HB restaurant entrance.





Than right across the street from HB restaurant is the Briar Patch store.

The Briar Patch Sign





Another mail box right by the Briar Patch Store





Right next to the Briar Patch store is Splash Mountain FP Distribution Sign




Splash Mountain Wait Time Sign





Splash Mountain FP Closed Sign





After taking the pics of the Splash FP area, I walked down and saw Winnie the Pooh ride which there is any people around.

The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh Entrance Sign





Now another Splash Mountain Closed Sign





Splash Mountain Entrance Sign with the Closed Sign





That is it for tonight and I will get back to it tomorrow.

Also I will have at the bottom is the Sign Guessing part. Lets see if you know these signs and where they are.

*Which restaurant painting does this belongs to?*





*Where is this sign and which attraction is right next to it?*


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> *Which restaurant painting does this belongs to?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where is this sign and which attraction is right next to it?*



First is on the side of the Harbour Galley.

Second is when you come out of the tunnel on the railroad and into NOS.  Did you take it from the train?  The angle looks very flat.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> First is on the side of the Harbour Galley.
> 
> Second is when you come out of the tunnel on the railroad and into NOS.  Did you take it from the train?  The angle looks very flat.



Good, both are correct. 

I actually took it from the NOS station exit gate.


----------



## deejdigsdis

I am SO enjoying all of your sign pictures Bret!  Makes me feel like I am back there.  Thanks.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> I am SO enjoying all of your sign pictures Bret!  Makes me feel like I am back there.  Thanks.



Thx deej. I am also enjoying your TR and can't wait to read more.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2 – January 22, 2011 – Part 6*​
Now is the time to get back to my TR after a long day of work.

Lets see, I think I left off around Critter Country so I will get back to that spot. It was kind of interesting if you didn't read my last post on my TR that with all the walls around Splash and Hungry Bear restaurant, why didn't they just block off the whole area instead of last week. But it was kind of neat to get all of these different closed signs that you barely see during the slow season at DL.

Lets get started with the TR.

I left off taking pictures of Splash closed sign and than the next signs on the way is the Winnie the Pooh and friends banners. This is where the character greeting is at. There were no characters around since it was still early in the morning but there would be later during the day.

Pooh Banner





Eeyore and Tigger Banners





Rabbit and Kanga and Roo Banners





Pooh and Friends Entrance and Exit Sign





Than I went towards the exit of Splash and once again it was all closed off.

Splash Mountain Closed Sign





Right next to Splash and Pooh and friends character greeting is Pooh Corner Store.

Pooh Corner Store Sign















Pooh Corner Store Sign





Than next to the other side of Pooh Corner Store door is Winnie the Pooh Exit Sign





Than I was about to leave CC since I got everything, but I still got some pics that I just missed when I left CC.






I just barely got the Hungry Bear Sign which is under construction.





Its still quiet at DL especially its around 9:30 in the morning.





Than I went toward the DLRR NOS station since I missed a few sign. But I used my extended lens which is able to get the signs that I have missed.

Telegraph Cable Office Sign by the NOS Station





NO Trading Company Sign on the other side of the NOS Station.





On the way back to NOS, I went on the other side where you see the ROA and get some signs that I have missed when I was in NOS.

Pieces of Eight Store Sign





CO Sign





Than I got more signs around the French Market Restaurant

French Market Entrance Sign




















Than on the other side, looks like the Mark Twain is still not running yet.





Thats it for now and I will get back to it shortly. 


But in the mean time it is time it is time for another Sign Guessing Game.

*What attraction does this sign is right next to?*





*What store sign does this belongs to?*





*what store sign does this belongs to?*


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 7*​
Time to get back to my TR and I believe I left off around the French Market.

Than after that, I head on over to the Frontierland side and took more Signs around the area. But before that I had to get the POTC Sign

POTC Sign





Than it was time to get the other signs around Frontierland

River Belle Terrace Breakfast Menu Sign





Next door is the Stage Door Cafe restaurant which has some nice fish and chips & nuggets.

Stage Door Cafe Sign





Stage Door Cafe Sign





Stage Door Cafe Sign





Than next door was the Golden Horseshoe.

The Golden Horseshoe Sign
























Right across the street was the Mark Twain & Columbia Dock

Mark Twain & Columbia Dock Sign













Than the next sign quest is the Pioneer Mercantile Store which has so many unique signs around the area. There must have been a lot of writings on the building.

Fess Parker Window



































There was the Attraction Sign going towards the ROA




Another Rancho del Zocalo Restaurant Sign that I missed.





Right next to the Rancho del Zocalo restaurant is the Shooting Exposition.

Shooting Exposition Sign










And of course right next to the Shooting Exposition is the Westward Ho Trading Co. Pin Store. I don't know why I don't shop at this shop, maybe I need to stop at it one day.

Westward Ho Trading Co. Store Sign




That is it for this part of the TR and will get right back to it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 8*​
No more of this getting back to you. Lets get to it.

I left off at the Westward Ho. Trading Co. Pin Store and had to take more signs around Pioneer Mercantile Store which has a few signs at the door.

Pioneer Mercantile Sign




Davy Crockett's Pioneer Mercantile Sign




Next to the Pioneer Mercantile store is the Adventureland sign to the Jungle of Rivers of the World Sign





Next is the Paymaster Cash/Phones Sign which is the ATM machine and old pay phone booth.




Than I left Frontierland and was back in MS around the Hub. I also had to get some pictures of these different signs.










I didn't need to take many pictures around the hub since I got most of them including the Plaza Pavilion & Inn. Than on the next sign quest is the Coca Cola Refreshment Corner which has some nice Coca Cola Sign and Lights

Refreshment Corner Sign





Coca Cola Light 





Coca Cola Light





Than I walked down the street of MS and just took so many different random shots while I was walking down.

Penny Arcade and Candy Palace Sign












Can you imagine if you want to get out of the park and have to go through that construction walls around the Emporium.




When I left DL it was around 9:40am and it was time to head on over to DCA and get my FP for the 9pm WoC show. It was kind of crazy to go through that line on the left hand side. The other side is the exit side so it was kind of neat to go through the other side of the entrance.















When I got inside DCA it did seem like the same when I was back in November when the Greetings from California store is still under construction. So as always, that is the first sign on the Sign Quest at DCA.

Greetings from California Store Sign





This also might be the last time to see the Golden Gate bridge with the monorail passing by.

Monorail Orange passing on the GG Bridge




The WoC Sign on the left hand side of the GG Bridge





Than when I went underneath the GG bridge, the next sign I saw was the ElecTRONica stage with the countdown for that night. It would have been nice to go during ElecTRONica, but I had other plans for that night.

ElecTRONica Stage with the construction behind it




I went on the right hand side to go to GRR FP station. But before I do that I had to get some signs around the California Zephyr.

California Sign by the California Zephyr





Bur-r-r Bank Ice Cream Sign





I didn't get all the signs since I was in a rush to head over to GRR for the FP so I will get back to that area later. The next sign on the way is the Condor Flats Radar Tower.

Condor Flats Sign





Than I was heading on over to the GRR FP machine. There was not too many people walking over to GRR for the WoC FP. But there were quite a number of people at Soarin.






I will get back to this shortly.


----------



## kaoden39

Once again Bret all of the work you went to on this amazes me.  And the signs are great!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Once again Bret all of the work you went to on this amazes me.  And the signs are great!!



TY Michele. This is so much work and have to remember where I was during my visit.

Before I go back to my TR, skiingfast and funball have said that I should get the letters of each sign and make it into a word. So I have done is use each letters from my sign quest and make the name tags of these DISers. Guess which sign are these from. I will also give a detail on the hardest ones which is where this letter is from.

First lets start with kaoden39





I'll give more details on the harder letters & numbers.

k - This letter is right around the GRR mill at DCA. Which sign is it?
a - This letter belongs on the tender of what?
o - This should be easy to identified.
d - Store right by Muppet Vision 3D.
e - Entrance to CS, TSMM, etc.
n - Poster of an attraction at FL. This ride has the white rabbit and cat.
3 - This should be easy to identify.
9 - Menu price of the restaurant at Frontierland. It is right next to BTMRR.

This is a test to see how good it is. I will do more names later on.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 9*​
Time to get back to my TR.

I left off around Condor Flats. After taking some pics around CF, I went straight over to GRR for the WoC FP. It was not that crowded which was good. 

WoC FP Distribution Queue Sign





After getting my FP which I got the Blue FP for the 9pm Show. It was just like the last time when I was at DL in November when I got a blue FP around the same time. Back than, when WoC was new, I would mostly got the 2nd show instead of the 1st show. Now all of a sudden when everyone have seen WoC, there are just barely some people in the waiting line at GRR. 

I than head on over to the rope off area right by the Little Mermaid Ride. I also had to get some other signs around the area.

Rushin' River Outfitters Store Sign





Drive Slow Sign





GRR





The Steam Donkey Plaque





On the way towards the rope off area, I had to get some other signs like Redwood Creek Challenge Trail. I have never gone in there after all of my years at DCA.

RCCT Sign





Camp Notice Board





After getting to the rope off area, there were already a lot of people waiting to go to Paradise Pier and get on TSMM. This is so usual for all the people to get at the rope off area and head on over to TSMM. I was not planning on going on TSMM since I had to take some pics around PP.






Finally the line is moving.





I walked with everyone over to PP since there is only one way to TSMM since the area around SSS is blocked off during the construction. It was kind of annoying with that construction being blocked off.






When I got to TSMM, the line was already towards King Tritons carousel.  Actually they didn't have the TSMM queue all the way through until the CM put up the chains and added more queue for the people. Also, CS was not running that morning. I was wondering why it wasn't running, but a CM said that there was some problems with the ride. But it did open later during the day. I than head on over to MFW so I can get the photos. 
















Than I had to take some pics of MFP signs. I will post the aerial photos on the next one.

MFW Non-Swinging Gondola Sign





MFW Non-Swinging Gondola Sign & Caution Sign





MFW Non-Swinging Gondola Sign





I will post the aerial photos on the next one.

Also here is skiingfast sign letters from my Sign Quest





I'll give more details on the harder letters & numbers.
s - This letter belongs to a song that everyone knows so well at DL.
k - Poster of a nighttime show at DL. It is during the Holiday Season.
i - This is a place where you get a button in DL.
i - This letter is at the back of the Festival Arena.
n - This letter belongs right next to Snow White's Scary Adventure. Not across right next to.
g - Food restaurant in Frontierland. It serves fish and chips.
f - The new favorite bear to the DISers on the board.
a - The only walkthrough in Fantasyland.
s - A store in Paradise Pier, which store is it?
t - It serves Mint Julep.

Lets see if you know where these letter signs belongs too.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> But in the mean time it is time it is time for another Sign Guessing Game.
> 
> *What attraction does this sign is right next to?*



I only got through the section with this question tonight.  I believe it's next to the Redwood Creek Challenge Trail.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> TY Michele. This is so much work and have to remember where I was during my visit.
> 
> Before I go back to my TR, skiingfast and funball have said that I should get the letters of each sign and make it into a word. So I have done is use each letters from my sign quest and make the name tags of these DISers. Guess which sign are these from. I will also give a detail on the hardest ones which is where this letter is from.
> 
> First lets start with kaoden39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give more details on the harder letters & numbers.
> 
> k - This letter is right around the GRR mill at DCA. Which sign is it?
> a - This letter belongs on the tender of what?
> o - This should be easy to identified.
> d - Store right by Muppet Vision 3D.
> e - Entrance to CS, TSMM, etc.
> n - Poster of an attraction at FL. This ride has the white rabbit and cat.
> 3 - This should be easy to identify.
> 9 - Menu price of the restaurant at Frontierland. It is right next to BTMRR.
> 
> This is a test to see how good it is. I will do more names later on.



Bret, that is so cool.  The only two letters I knew off hand were the d, and the 3.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I only got through the section with this question tonight.  I believe it's next to the Redwood Creek Challenge Trail.



That is a really close guess Matt. I would say the same thing when I saw the picture. This picture is right by GRR by the DVC stand/locker area.




kaoden39 said:


> Bret, that is so cool.  The only two letters I knew off hand were the d, and the 3.



Thx Michele. I will reveal the rest of the letters the next few days if no one has answer them. Some of the letters of the signs are not the actual size of the letters with the others. I had to blow them up to match the others.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 10*​
I don't know why I am writing my TR when I suppose to be watching the Super Bowl game. But I just want to show my aerial photos of the DLR since its been two weeks since I was at DL. 

But I'll post the pics fast so I can get back to the game.

I was about to head on the non-swinging gondola before I took some different pics around the loading area. Oh wait, I already did that with my last post on the TR. So I will get teh pics of the aerial photos.

Lower your Head so you won't hit the door.





Now is the pics of the Aerial photos around DCA and DL.

SSS




WoC viewing Area








The former Maliboomer is gone and right where the towers use to be is new trees in its spot.




More construction going around Goofy Sky School and the new Victorian Style Restaurant.












Than the LMR is almost complete on the outside and in just a few months, this ride will be open to the public after a few years of construction.




Another view of JJ and Golden Zephyr




Another look at the former Maliboomer ride where it used to be.




The barricade that leads to the Maliboomer.




After going around MFW once, I had to get some more different pics around DCA.








Another look at the Construction site around GSS and the restaurant.








Goofy Sky School under construciton












I had to get the other side of DCA since I was concentrating on the construction at PP. Here is the other side of DCA.








Cars Land under Construction
















I will get back to you shortly after the Super Bowl game is over.


----------



## kaoden39

I love the pictures from the Fun Wheel.  That view cannot be beat at all.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> TY Michele. This is so much work and have to remember where I was during my visit.
> 
> Before I go back to my TR, skiingfast and funball have said that I should get the letters of each sign and make it into a word. So I have done is use each letters from my sign quest and make the name tags of these DISers. Guess which sign are these from. I will also give a detail on the hardest ones which is where this letter is from.
> 
> First lets start with kaoden39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give more details on the harder letters & numbers.
> 
> k - This letter is right around the GRR mill at DCA. Which sign is it?
> a - This letter belongs on the tender of what?
> o - This should be easy to identified.
> d - Store right by Muppet Vision 3D.
> e - Entrance to CS, TSMM, etc.
> n - Poster of an attraction at FL. This ride has the white rabbit and cat.
> 3 - This should be easy to identify.
> 9 - Menu price of the restaurant at Frontierland. It is right next to BTMRR.
> 
> This is a test to see how good it is. I will do more names later on.





kaoden39 said:


> Bret, that is so cool.  The only two letters I knew off hand were the d, and the 3.



Michelle, what are the two you know?  We should highlight the original post and then add on what we figure out.  Or maybe Bret will so he can keep track.  Perhpas some other people will jump on and answer too.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> Also here is skiingfast sign letters from my Sign Quest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give more details on the harder letters & numbers.
> s - This letter belongs to a song that everyone knows so well at DL.
> k - Poster of a nighttime show at DL. It is during the Holiday Season.
> i - This is a place where you get a button in DL.
> i - This letter is at the back of the Festival Arena.
> n - This letter belongs right next to Snow White's Scary Adventure. Not across right next to.
> g - Food restaurant in Frontierland. It serves fish and chips.
> f - The new favorite bear to the DISers on the board.
> a - The only walkthrough in Fantasyland.
> s - A store in Paradise Pier, which store is it?
> t - It serves Mint Julep.
> 
> Lets see if you know where these letter signs belongs too.



First S is from *S*mall World


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> First lets start with kaoden39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give more details on the harder letters & numbers.
> 
> k - This letter is right around the GRR mill at DCA. Which sign is it?
> a - This letter belongs on the tender of what?
> o - This should be easy to identified.
> d - Store right by Muppet Vision 3D.
> e - Entrance to CS, TSMM, etc.
> n - Poster of an attraction at FL. This ride has the white rabbit and cat.
> 3 - This should be easy to identify.
> 9 - Menu price of the restaurant at Frontierland. It is right next to BTMRR.
> 
> This is a test to see how good it is. I will do more names later on.



E is from the overhead sign when you walk onto Paradis*e* Pier


----------



## kaoden39

skiingfast said:


> E is from the overhead sign when you walk onto Paradis*e* Pier



The D is from the kiosk type shop near Monsters Inc and The Muppet 3D.  And the 3 is from Club33.


----------



## tksbaskets

I love your picture looking back at Ariel's Grotto over the water.  Also your aerial shots are wonderful.  I am looking forward to seeing DCA after all the construction is over. 

Do you know what might be finished by this December?

Thanks for taking the time to post your fun trip report!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> I love your picture looking back at Ariel's Grotto over the water.  Also your aerial shots are wonderful.  I am looking forward to seeing DCA after all the construction is over.
> 
> Do you know what might be finished by this December?
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to post your fun trip report!!



Thx TK. I can't wait until DCA is finished in 2012.

I know that The Little Mermaid Ariel's Undersea Adventure this May, Goofy Sky School around May, Paradise Pier Restaurant by SSS should be finished when we get to December. 

TY for keeping up with my TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Okay, once again I am DL crazy.  My DB wants to go down to Irvine to see his GF during Presidents weekend on February 19 - 21.  He asked me if I want to join him and right now I cant refuse a trip to DL again. He was planning on flying to OC from Sac. The price for a round ticket costs $200 . He will save a lot of money if we just drive down to LA. So I will be down there again on February 19 -21, 2011. I still haven't even finished my TR from last month and I need to finished this up until I leave next week.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> First S is from *S*mall World



That is correct. That is the closed sign of IASW.



skiingfast said:


> E is from the overhead sign when you walk onto Paradis*e* Pier



On the spot. The sign over the walkway towards PP.



kaoden39 said:


> The D is from the kiosk type shop near Monsters Inc and The Muppet 3D.  And the 3 is from Club33.



D is the Studio Store right by Muppet 3D.

The Club 33 sign is one of the easiest sign.


Do you know what K, A, O, N, & 9 belongs too.

I should have give a better description of A & O

A - This letter belongs on one of the original rides since DL opened in 1955, one of WD favorite attractions, and this vehicle debut in 2005.

O - The sign above the security entrance.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> That is correct. That is the closed sign of IASW.
> 
> 
> 
> On the spot. The sign over the walkway towards PP.
> 
> 
> 
> D is the Studio Store right by Muppet 3D.
> 
> The Club 33 sign is one of the easiest sign.
> 
> 
> Do you know what K, A, O, N, & 9 belongs too.
> 
> I should have give a better description of A & O
> 
> A - This letter belongs on one of the original rides since DL opened in 1955, one of WD favorite attractions, and this vehicle debut in 2005.
> 
> O - The sign above the security entrance.



I figured that the A came from one of the steam engines on the train.  And I have honestly never looked at the security entrance.  The others I have to think on and I may give up.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> Okay, once again I am DL crazy.  My DB wants to go down to Irvine to see his GF during Presidents weekend on February 19 - 21.  He asked me if I want to join him and right now I cant refuse a trip to DL again. He was planning on flying to OC from Sac. The price for a round ticket costs $200 . He will save a lot of money if we just drive down to LA. So I will be down there again on February 19 -21, 2011. I still haven't even finished my TR from last month and I need to finished this up until I leave next week.



Yeah another trip!!


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> Okay, once again I am DL crazy.  My DB wants to go down to Irvine to see his GF during Presidents weekend on February 19 - 21.  He asked me if I want to join him and right now I cant refuse a trip to DL again. He was planning on flying to OC from Sac. The price for a round ticket costs $200 . He will save a lot of money if we just drive down to LA. So I will be down there again on February 19 -21, 2011. I still haven't even finished my TR from last month and I need to finished this up until I leave next week.



Good thing.  Got to get there this month and see it at a crowded time.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Good thing.  Got to get there this month and see it at a crowded time.



Jeez, I didn't want to go during that time since it would be crowded. On touringplans, the crowd level is 10 on all three days. I knew that it would be crowded, but I can use that time to go back to the Sign Quest and get DTD & the DLR Hotels. I'm just hoping that security won't ask me again and ask why I am taking pictures of the signs. I also was planning on seeing The Magic, The Memories, And You!. I knew that you want me to videotape that show at night and I will try to get it. I might have to get there early in order to get a good spot.

Also Michele, I was wondering what time r u coming in on Monday? Maybe I can meet u at DL if I am still around at DL.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 11*​
It's late, but I thought I should add some more pictures from MFW. Here are some more from my first run on MFW that Saturday morning.






WoC platform submerged














King Triton's Carousel



































When I got off MFW, I was taking a lot of different signs around the boardwalk area. Took pictures of different games and Sideshow Shirts Store.

MFW Exit Only Sign





Barricade where the former Maliboomer used to be.





Sign by the Sideshow Shirts Store





Sideshow Shirts Store Sign





Sideshow Shirts Store Sign





Sign by the Sideshow Shirts Store





MFW Non-Swinging Sign





MFW Sign





MFW Non-Swinging Gondola Wait Sign





MFW Swinging Gondola Wait Sign





WoC Attraction Closed Sign 





That is it for tonight and will get right back tomorrow. Also I have to finish this TR before I head to DL in a week and a half.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> Jeez, I didn't want to go during that time since it would be crowded. On touringplans, the crowd level is 10 on all three days. I knew that it would be crowded, but I can use that time to go back to the Sign Quest and get DTD & the DLR Hotels. I'm just hoping that security won't ask me again and ask why I am taking pictures of the signs. I also was planning on seeing The Magic, The Memories, And You!. I knew that you want me to videotape that show at night and I will try to get it. I might have to get there early in order to get a good spot.
> 
> Also Michele, I was wondering what time r u coming in on Monday? Maybe I can meet u at DL if I am still around at DL.




That is a good question Bret.  I am not sure what time we are even ;eaving to drive down.  D works a lot of hours so most of latest communication has been through emails and text messages.  If I find anything out I will send you a PM.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> That is a good question Bret.  I am not sure what time we are even ;eaving to drive down.  D works a lot of hours so most of latest communication has been through emails and text messages.  If I find anything out I will send you a PM.



That will be good.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2 – January 22, 2011 – Part 12*​
Time to get back to the Sign Quest and get this TR done before I head out to DL in *11 Days*. I don't want to work on this TR after getting back from DL next week.

I left off at the MFW. I was about to ride MFW again after I took some pics around PP.

Sideshow Shirts Store Sign




Man Hat N' Beach Sign





Tattoos Point Mugu Tattoo





Midway Shops Signs





PP Amusement CO Sign above Stallion Stampede Midway Game





A Paradise of Fun Under the Sun Sign & Amusements Games Prize Galore Sign 





Across the street was the Hot Dog Hut Sign





Back on the other side of the Boardwalk where the games are and all of these different signs right by the Boardwalk games.

Games of the Boardwalk Sign





Games of the Boardwalk Sign





Than I turned around back to MFW and forgot the Swinging Gondola Sign





When I walked down PP that morning, I forgot to take TSMM Signs on the way. But I didn't want to since I was walking down. So here are the signs right around TSMM.











Midway Mercantile Store Sign by TSMM





On the other side of TSMM is Don Tomas Restaurant Sign





Now the Restroom Sign right behind King Triton's Carousel.

Restroom Sign by King Triton's Carousel





PP Restroom Sign





Women Sign with another one





Telephone & Men Restroom Sign





Restroom & Telephone Sign on the other side





After passing the restroom sign, the next one is CS. It was still down that morning and they haven't fix the problem yet.

CS FP & Stand-By Line Sign




CS FP Return Sign




Than it was time to head on back over to MFW and had to get King Triton's Carousel of the Sea Sign.





As for the sign guessing game, this is the sign that I used for the guessing game right by TSMM.




Than on the other sign is the Disney Channel Stage that plays at PP Viewing Area.





That's for all the pictures of this post and will get back to the MFW shortly.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
Your pictures brightened up my day!  This is truly our 'happy place' - TSMM, California Screamin', even the Hot Dog Hut!  Never been to the resturant you just showed.  The Thomas place.  Have you eaten there?

It seems the WOC platforms are less intrusive/more submerged than when I was there in October.

GREAT pics!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> Your pictures brightened up my day!  This is truly our 'happy place' - TSMM, California Screamin', even the Hot Dog Hut!  Never been to the resturant you just showed.  The Thomas place.  Have you eaten there?
> 
> It seems the WOC platforms are less intrusive/more submerged than when I was there in October.
> 
> GREAT pics!  Thanks for sharing



TY TK. It is always great to go to PP when DCA opens, but almost everyone goes straight over there when the rope drops. Its always a nightmare when you have to walk with other people and hope you will be first in line for TSMM. It is just a food stand building and yes I have ordered food at that stand. I believed I had a Chimchanga.

At least the lagoon is nice blue than that awful green/brownish color a few months ago.


----------



## skiingfast

Bret,  I really like the pier pictures.  Finally blue water again.  I couldn't believe it when Funball mentioned this in one of her trip visit reports because I didn't see anyone else mention it.

Pictures from the funwheel are awesome!


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> First lets start with kaoden39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give more details on the harder letters & numbers.
> 
> k - This letter is right around the GRR mill at DCA. Which sign is it?
> a - This letter belongs on the tender of what?
> o - This should be easy to identified.
> d - Stu*d*io Store.
> e - Overhead Entrance sign to Paradis*e* Pier.
> n - Poster of an attraction at FL. This ride has the white rabbit and cat.
> 3 - Club3*3* Sign.
> 9 - Menu price of the restaurant at Frontierland. It is right next to BTMRR.



o is the World Of Color sign over security?
n Alice in wonderland sign in the tunnels into DL?


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> o is the World Of Color sign over security?
> n Alice in wonderland sign in the tunnels into DL?



O is correct. I got it from the east side security check-point.

N is the AiW Poster sign on the right side of the tunnel.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 13*​
Now to get back to the TR. I went back on MFW and used my extended lens to get closer pictures of DCA. Hope you enjoy it.

Former Maliboomer area under construction.















PP Victorian Style Restaurant















Former Muholland Madness and now tuning into Goofy Sky School. As you can see from the pic, that the color of the track is now white and the old track was orange.




More pics from the Maliboomer Construction Area










Back to the restaurant 





After MFW went up another level, another view of the Maliboomer Construction Area again.


















LMR under construction










Jumpin Jellyfish & Goofy Sky School










The other side of DCA and you can see the ToT.




Now Cars Land. Sry some of the pics were blurry from the sunlight.





























BRB with MFW.


----------



## skiingfast

I'll give more details on the harder letters & numbers.

k - This letter is right around the GRR mill at DCA. Which sign is it?
a - This letter belongs on the tender of what?
*o* - W*o*C sign over the eastern security entrance.
*d* - Studio Store
*e* - Overhead entrance sign for Paradis*e *Pier.
*n* - Alice i*n* Wonderland attraction poster in east Tunnel
*3* - Club3*3* Sign
9 - Menu price of the restaurant at Frontierland. It is right next to BTMRR.


----------



## skiingfast

It took me a while to figure out which tender the A is from.  Since so many tenders are red it made it extra hard.  I'm sure it's from #5 the Ward Kimball.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Well I'll tell u the the signs for Kaoden39.

The K is from the sign on the right hand side of the walkway towards GRR.





The #9 is from the menu of Rancho del Zocalo







skiingfast said:


> It took me a while to figure out which tender the A is from.  Since so many tenders are red it made it extra hard.  I'm sure it's from #5 the Ward Kimball.



You are correct Matt, as I have give the details of the letter A. It is the tender of Engine #5 Ward Kimball.


----------



## kaoden39

Very cool Bret.  I talked to D today but I forgot to ask when we are leaving to go down again.  Argh.  I will try and remember when we talk again.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 14*​
Back to more pics from MFW at DCA.

Cars Land Under Construction















WoC viewing Area





You can see Matterhorn & SM from here.










Barely see Monorail Mark VII Orange





GRR 




Back to Cars Land















Another pic of LMR.





I can't believe I forgot about the Paradise Pier sign on CS.









WoC Viewing Area





Than the storage building where they put all the floats for the parades.










Another view of the WoC platform which is submerge. 





WoC Viewing Area





CS Car launched





Than that was it for MFW during my whole trip. Will BRB for more of DCA.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Very cool Bret.  I talked to D today but I forgot to ask when we are leaving to go down again.  Argh.  I will try and remember when we talk again.



Thx Michele. Take your time, its not like I am leaving right now and won't be on the boards for awhile. As long as I have my iPad or Laptop with Wi-Fi, I will always be updated with everything.

Okay, now with Kaoden39 sign now finished, its time to get to skiingfast.





Now each question of the letters.
s - This letter belongs to a song that everyone knows so well at DL.
k - Poster of a nighttime show at DL. It is during the Holiday Season.
i - This is a place where you get a button in DL.
i - This letter is at the back of the Festival Arena.
n - This letter belongs right next to Snow White's Scary Adventure. Not across right next to.
g - Food restaurant in Frontierland. It serves fish and chips.
f - The new favorite bear to the DISers on the board.
a - The only walkthrough in Fantasyland.
s - A store in Paradise Pier, which store is it?
t - It serves Mint Julep.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 15*​
After getting off MFW, it was time to go on the other side of PP and get the other rides. But before I did that I had to get more signs around CS area where the billboards are always interesting to look at.

Telephone & ATM Sign by Sideshow Shirts Store















Restroom Sign by King Triton's Carousel





Billboards down the walkway towards PP.




















Than going around the area by the PP Ice Cream Stand





PP Ice Cream Stand










Treasures in Paradise Sign





Next is the Avalon Cove Sign right by Ariel's Grotto





Old Sunwheel Sign





King Triton's Carousel Sign





Golden Zephyr Sign





Another Treasures in Paradise Sign





Ariel's Grotto Sign





The Duffy Greeting Area















PP Leaving Sign





Treasures in Paradise Sign





Ariel's Grotto Sign





That is for now.


----------



## skiingfast

That's cool to see all the now, antiquated, signs of attractions on the Pier that have changed.

I really like the pics from MFW, particularily the ones of the mountains.


----------



## skiingfast

Now each question of the letters.
*s* -*S*mall World Sign
k - Poster of a nighttime show at DL. It is during the Holiday Season.
i - This is a place where you get a button in DL.
i - This letter is at the back of the Festival Arena.
n - This letter belongs right next to Snow White's Scary Adventure. Not across right next to.
g - Food restaurant in Frontierland. It serves fish and chips.
*f *- Du*f*fy Meet and Greet
a - The only walkthrough in Fantasyland.
*s* - Side Show *S*hirts.
t - It serves Mint Julep.[/QUOTE]


----------



## kaoden39

skiingfast said:


> Now each question of the letters.
> *s* -*S*mall World Sign
> k - Poster of a nighttime show at DL. It is during the Holiday Season.
> i - This is a place where you get a button in DL.
> i - This letter is at the back of the Festival Arena.
> n - This letter belongs right next to Snow White's Scary Adventure. Not across right next to.
> g - Food restaurant in Frontierland. It serves fish and chips.
> *f *- Du*f*fy Meet and Greet
> a - The only walkthrough in Fantasyland.
> *s* - Side Show *S*hirts.
> t - It serves Mint Julep.



i=City Hall
n=Pinnochio
g=Stagedoor Cafe
a=Sleeping Beauty's Castle
t=The window at the back of the French Market


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Now each question of the letters.
> *s* -*S*mall World Sign
> k - Poster of a nighttime show at DL. It is during the Holiday Season.
> i - This is a place where you get a button in DL.
> i - This letter is at the back of the Festival Arena.
> n - This letter belongs right next to Snow White's Scary Adventure. Not across right next to.
> g - Food restaurant in Frontierland. It serves fish and chips.
> *f *- Du*f*fy Meet and Greet
> a - The only walkthrough in Fantasyland.
> *s* - Side Show *S*hirts.
> t - It serves Mint Julep.





kaoden39 said:


> i=City Hall
> n=Pinnochio
> g=Stagedoor Cafe
> a=Sleeping Beauty's Castle
> t=The window at the back of the French Market



That was quicker than kaoden39. Maybe I made it too easy for skiingfast. 

Now it is just K & I.

I'll make it easier for these two letters.

K - This is the firework show during the Holiday season and when I was at DL last month the poster sign was still up.

I - This letter belongs to the weekend event that is going on at DL during the first three months of this year. They have done 4 different events at DL and have two more on the way.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 16*​
I got to get this TR done b4 I head on my next trip to DL during Presidents weekend which will be really insane.

After leaving AG, I head on over to the other side of PP to get the signs and rides.

Direction Sign





Than I went on the left hand side towards the LMR and had to get some other signs around the area.

Disney Channel Rocks Showtimes Sign










WoC Banner Sign





Disney Channel Rocks Showtimes Sign





TLMAUA Construction Wall Sign





WoC Banner Sign










Now I am heading down towards Jumpin' Jellyfish. Which we have to walk on the left side since the other side is all blocked off during the construction of Goofy Sky School.










Next is SSS





SSS Sign & WoC Closed Sign





Now was time to leave PP since I got mostly everything, well except Golden Zephyr. 










Zephyr Wait Sign & WoC Closed Sign





Now more of TLMAUA Construction & WoC Viewing Area




















Now more pictures of TLMAUA Construction Area and the buildings on the right hand side.





Telephone/ATM/Restroom Sign





Restroom Sign





Direction Sign around GRR





The other sign of the direction sign









Thats for this part of the TR and will get back to it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 17*​
Back to the TR and I left off at the mill around GRR.

Grizzly Peak Recreation Area Rock Sign





GRR Closed Sign (No it wasn't closed that day)





Grizzly Peak Pass Sign on the right hand side of the closed sign gate





Snowmobile Route Sign















Rushin River Outfitters Sign















GRR Sign & More signs around the area.















Direction Sign around GRR





DVC Station





Deer Crossing Sign





Food & Lodging Ahead Sign





Now after leaving Grizzly Peak Recreational Area, i was headed on back to Condor Flats.











Cool your Jets Coke Stand Sign





Bathroom Sign by Soarin















That it for now and will be back.


----------



## skiingfast

So much color around the peir.  I really like seeing all of the signs around GRR too.  It reminds me of here when I go to the national parks.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
Love the signs but one of my favorites is the Snowmobile Route sign.  It's great! 

Thanks for posting,
TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> So much color around the peir.  I really like seeing all of the signs around GRR too.  It reminds me of here when I go to the national parks.



Very nice Matt, I bet it is nice up there.




tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> Love the signs but one of my favorites is the Snowmobile Route sign.  It's great!
> 
> Thanks for posting,
> TK



That is a very interesting sign with the Snowmobile Route Sign.

Thx TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 18*​
Now I need to get back to my TR after a long day away from my CPU. 

I left off at Condor Flats and I will start at that part of this post.

Now one of the most recognizable ride at DCA is Soarin' Over California.

Soarin' Sign





Soarin Line Sign





Little bright on this sign. But I believe it said Blast Area Keep Clear Sign





Soarin' FP Line Sign





Soarin FP Distribution Sign





Than back on the other side is more different signs






Fly 'n' Buy Store Sign





Disney Pin Trading Sign by Fly 'n' Buy Store















Picture time with Lightning McQueen and Mater










Soarin' Single Ride Entrance Sign & FP Return Sign





Radiator Spring Sign





Taste Pilot's Grill Sign





Now was time to leave Condor Flats and head on back to the main entrance










Back to the California Zephry area which I forgot to get on the way.

Bur-r-r Bank Ice Cream Sign





Western Pacific Sign on the Train





Bur-r-r Bank Ice Cream Sign





Baker's Field Bakery & Engine-Ears Toys Signs





Than the Greeting from California Store Sign





Engine Ears Toys Store Sign





The ElecTRONica Construction Wall Signs





The Candy Shoppe Sign





Thats it for tonight and will get to Hollywood Backlot the next day. Have a good night everyone.


----------



## skiingfast

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> Love the signs but one of my favorites is the Snowmobile Route sign.  It's great!
> 
> Thanks for posting,
> TK



Have you ever seen a sign like that?

I've snowmobiled a hundred time but that sign in particular looked odd.  Next time I'm going to pay more attention when I go through a sledding area.


----------



## tksbaskets

skiingfast said:


> Have you ever seen a sign like that?
> 
> I've snowmobiled a hundred time but that sign in particular looked odd.  Next time I'm going to pay more attention when I go through a sledding area.



I see those snowmobile signs all the time in Michigan.  Didn't think to look for one at DCA!


----------



## skiingfast

tksbaskets said:


> I see those snowmobile signs all the time in Michigan.  Didn't think to look for one at DCA!



I spent a lot of time in Michgan and the whole upper midwest and am having trouble thinking of those signs.  Though can I clearly remember the bars along the old railways that are not on the snowmobile trails.  For some reason that seems fundamentaly wrong.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

mvf-m11c said:


> That was quicker than kaoden39. Maybe I made it too easy for skiingfast.
> 
> Now it is just K & I.
> 
> I'll make it easier for these two letters.
> 
> K - This is the firework show during the Holiday season and when I was at DL last month the poster sign was still up.
> 
> I - This letter belongs to the weekend event that is going on at DL during the first three months of this year. They have done 4 different events at DL and have two more on the way.



Took me forever to figure it out because the fireworks show is "Believe in holiday magic" and there is no k.  But if I remember that poster right is says "Believe in Holiday magic fireworks" and there is a k in fireworks LOL

Is the I from the "family fun weekends"?


----------



## mvf-m11c

TheColtonsMom said:


> Took me forever to figure it out because the fireworks show is "Believe in holiday magic" and there is no k.  But if I remember that poster right is says "Believe in Holiday magic fireworks" and there is a k in fireworks LOL
> 
> Is the I from the "family fun weekends"?



You are correct Sherri. The K is from the bottom of "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks. It is underneath the right side of the tunnel.





And the I is from the Sign by BT Ranch during Family Fun Weekend.






Now that this is complete, now is Sherry E time for the sign letter guessing.




S - This letter is located around Rancho del Zocalo
H - Store inside SB Castle
E - Once was a ride and now is a DVC stand
R - Once a banner outside of the gate.
R - Restaurant right by BTMRR.
Y - This is a no brainer letter sign
E - Entrance sign by Princess Fantasy Faire

This is possibly the easiest out of all the names, lets see if you can finish it tonight.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> Now that this is complete, now is Sherry E time for the sign letter guessing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S - This letter is located around Rancho del Zocalo
> H - Store inside SB Castle
> E - Once was a ride and now is a DVC stand
> R - Once a banner outside of the gate.
> R - Restaurant right by BTMRR.
> Y - This is a no brainer letter sign
> E - Entrance sign by Princess Fantasy Faire
> 
> This is possibly the easiest out of all the names, lets see if you can finish it tonight.



The S is on the MEN*S* room around the corner from the restaraunt entrance.
The h is from the Enchanted C*h*amber.
The first r is on the World of Colo*r *Banners as you enter the esplande.
The second R is on *R*ancho del Zocala.
The Y is on To*y* story midway mania.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2 – January 22, 2011 – Part 19*​
Time to get back to the TR. Now I am bout to head on over to Hollywood Pictures Backlot which has so many different signs around the area.

Hollywood & ElecTRONica Signs





Gone Hollywood Store Sign










Disney Junior Live Stage Wall Sign 





Imagine and Learn Sign





The Restroom & Telephone Sign by Off the Page Store





Across the other side is Award Wieners Sign





Off the Page Store Sign















Award Wieners Seating Sign





The Souvenir Itch Sign





Than I head on over to the area where Muppet Vision 3D and Monster Inc are located.





Schmoozies Sign





Direction Sign





Studio Store Sign





Muppet Vision 3D Sign





Next is the TRON Legacy 3D Exclusive Sneak Peek Sign





Another direction sign





Monster Inc Mike & Sulley to the Rescue & Wait Time Sign





End of the Line Club Sign





Monster Inc Sign & Coca Cola Zero Sign










Disney Rewards Private Cardmember Meet 'N' Greet Event Sign





The other part of the Hollywood Pictures Backlot will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 20*​
Back to the TR and I left off around the Flynn's Arcade.

Flynn's Arcade Signs





ElecTRONica Food Stand





Hollywood Studios Sign










Restroom Sign by Flynn's Arcade










A lot of different signs by Aladdin the Musical





Sunset Blvd & Hollywood Blvd Sign





Dial for Muscle Workout Sign










Argyle Building Sign





Fairfax Market Sign





Schmoozies Sign





ElecTRONica Sign





Animation Academy Sign















Now I have walked inside the Animation Academy and get all the different signs inside the building.

Sorcerers Workshop Sign





Animation Academy Sign





Character Close-Up Sign





Turtle Talk with Crush Sign










The exit lettering





Off the Page Sign





Posters outside the Animation Academy





Thats it for tonight and will get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by mvf-m11c
> Now that this is complete, now is Sherry E time for the sign letter guessing.
> 
> 
> S - This letter is located around Rancho del Zocalo
> H - Store inside SB Castle
> E - Once was a ride and now is a DVC stand
> R - Once a banner outside of the gate.
> R - Restaurant right by BTMRR.
> Y - This is a no brainer letter sign
> E - Entrance sign by Princess Fantasy Faire
> 
> This is possibly the easiest out of all the names, lets see if you can finish it tonight.
> 
> The S is on the MENS room around the corner from the restaraunt entrance.
> The h is from the Enchanted Chamber.
> The first r is on the World of Color Banners as you enter the esplande.
> The second R is on Rancho del Zocala.
> The Y is on Toy story midway mania.
> __________________



The first E is the toontown trolley
Is the 2nd one The casey Jr train?


----------



## mvf-m11c

TheColtonsMom said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> The first E is the toontown trolley
> Is the 2nd one The casey Jr train?



The E is from the TT Trolley.





I'm sorry that is not the correct answer for the last letter of E. I said on my description that this letter is right next to Princess Fantasy Faire which is Mickey's Toontown Railroad Station






Now Sherry E is all done, it is time for Funball. This is all at DCA for which Sara loves to be at during her visits. So I did all the letters at DCA for her.





F - This letter belong to what vehicle stand that sells alcohol
U - Store right next to Muppet Vision 3D
N - This letter belongs to what store right next to GRR
B - I would assume that this is a no brainer just like the next two.
A - The best ride at DCA
LL - There is a band in the sky.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 21*​
Now is the time to get back to my TR. I have left off at the Animation Academy and was heading on over to the other side of Hollywood Pictures Backlot.

Hyperion Theater





Signs around the Hyperion Theater










Than it was time to head on over to ToT but I had to get some other signs around the area.

WDS MM & SS Sound Cartoons Sign





Hyperion Theater Seating Chart Sign





Restroom Sign by the Hyperion Theater





Now I was in the ToT area and taking so many different signs around the area.

ToT Sign





ToT FP Sign





Standyby Entrance Sign & Wait Time Sign





ToT FP Return Sign





ToT FP Distribution Sign & Times Sign





The Hollywood Tower Hotel Sign where the Red Trolley will be coming out.





Now is time to head on over to "a bugs land". It was a very nice day at ABL and not too many people are in this area which is not common.

Pixar Pals Sign by a bugs land





a bugs land sign





Churros in abl





Francis' Ladybug Boogie Wait time Sign





Francis' Ladybug Boogie Sign










Fliks Flyers Sign & Wait Time Sign





Now is the ABL Restrooms.





Women Restroom Sign





Men Restroom Sign





The family restroom Signs










BrB with ABL.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

mvf-m11c said:


> The E is from the TT Trolley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that is not the correct answer for the last letter of E. I said on my description that this letter is right next to Princess Fantasy Faire which is Mickey's Toontown Railroad Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Sherry E is all done, it is time for Funball. This is all at DCA for which Sara loves to be at during her visits. So I did all the letters at DCA for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F - This letter belong to what vehicle stand that sells alcohol
> U - Store right next to Muppet Vision 3D
> N - This letter belongs to what store right next to GRR
> B - I would assume that this is a no brainer just like the next two.
> A - The best ride at DCA
> LL - There is a band in the sky.



B is a bugs land
A is Soarin
LL is Silly Symphony swings


----------



## mvf-m11c

TheColtonsMom said:


> B is a bugs land
> A is Soarin
> LL is Silly Symphony swings



That is correct.


----------



## mvf-m11c

DBL post


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 22*​
Back to the TR and back in ABL. I left off around the restroom area and now is time to go back to ABL.

Tuck and Roll's Drive 'Em Buggies





Tuck and Roll's Drive 'Em Buggies Wait Time Sign





Than on the way is Heimlich's Chew Chew Train

Heimlich's Chew Chew Train Wait Sign





Heimlich's Chew Chew Train Sign





Take a look back at the restroom area at ABL





Now its the time to head out of ABL.










Flik's Fun Fair Sign










ITTBAB Exit Only Sign 





ITtbaB Sign





ITtbaB Sign





DCA Meet and Greet Sign





ABL Bye Sign





Left the area and now head over to Pacific Wharf





I will write the rest of the TR of Pacific Wharf tomorrow.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 23*​
I didn't leave my house so I will get back to my TR. I left off at Pacific Wharf.






Pacific Wharft Direction Sign










Pacifc Wharf Sign





Boudin Bakery Tour Sign





Boudin Bakery Tour Sign





Mission Sign





Mission Tortilla Factory Sign





Mission Tortilla Factory Sign





Boudin Bakery Tour Sign





Pacific Wharf Canning Co. Sign





Telephone Sign





Signs by Mission Tortilla Factory










Pacific Wharf Cafe Sign





Pacific Wharf Cafe Sign





Lucky Fortune Cookery Sign





Bathroom right by LFC










Pacific Wharf Distribution Co. Sign where they serve alcohol





Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill Restaurant Sign





Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill Restaurant Sign





Cafe Bakery Sign





Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill Restaurant Sign





Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill Restaurant Menu





Thats it from Pacific Wharf


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 24*​
I don't know what is wrong with me, but this is just taking way too long and I won't even be done when I go to DL next weekend during Presidents day weekend. Right now I have decided to post the signs later but I will still post some of them on my TR. Just the unique ones while I am telling my TR. I would want to get my TR done asap, but with everything going on so far with work and other things. I just didn't have enough time to finish it.

Now lets just get this TR finished and set up my PTR for next weekend. 

After I got most of the pics of the signs around Pacific Wharf, the next signs on the way is right at the WoC Picnic Area right next to the WCT. I have got picnics in the past, but this time since it was not that crowded, I didn't have to get a picnic so I can get a blue FP for the 9pm WoC show.

WoC Picnic Sign





WoC Picnic Menu





WoC Picnic Sign





Than after taking the pics of the WoC Picnic Signs, I decided it was time to head on out of DCA and head on back over to DL to see Kickin' Country Weekend. 






When I was walking out of the park, I had to get some other signs around the area especially around WCT which has the menus. Even though it is still early in the afternoon, the WCT is still a very nice fine dining establishment to eat at DCA. I should at least eat there one day, but I haven't even eaten all of the establishments at the DLR. 

WCT Sign





WCT 





It was a kind of a shame that I couldn't go in the Blue Sky Cellar and see all the new updates on the DCA Expansion. I was just a week away till they reopen the Blue Sky Cellar with the Little Mermaid Ride concepts and other pieces of the expansionism. Well, but when I go to DL next week, I will be able to see all the new concepts of the Blue Sky Cellar.

Blue Sky Cellar Closed





Blue Sky Cellar Closed Sign





After leaving the BSC, I was about to head on out. There was somethings I had to get while I was walking out of DCA. Can't forget teh poster of teh expansionism since a few years ago and we can't believe TSMM was completed a couple of years ago and we are almost at the time when the Little Mermaid ride will be completed in May.

Cars Land Poster





Paradise Pier Poster





DCA & Buena Vista Street Poster





Than I left the area and head on back over to Sunshine Plaza area.But I had to get the BLC Sign which has a few when you go right pass the golden vine.





Golden Vine Sign





BSC & Golden Vine Winery Sign





BSC Sign





Than on the way out there were the wall construction posters which has many different designs and posters. I can't wait to see the new Buena Vista Street when it is completed in 2012 with the Red Trolley and the new theater.
















The Red Car Trolley Sign















When I was about to head on over to the Sunshine Plaza, there was another Pixar Pals Sign. I got to remember to see this show next week when I go to DCA. It was kind of interesting to see all these different Pixar characters.

Pixar Pals Sign










I forgot to get this sign when I was walking in DCA and here it is.

Engine-Ears Toys Sign





Than I have walked down the Sunshine Plaza towards the exit.

Greeting of PhotoPass Pick-Up Sign





I will continue this TR shortly so I will get to u right back.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 25*​
I want to apologize to everyone that is keeping a track of my TR. I just haven't been the same in the last few days since I am rushing my TR so I can get my PTR for next week ready. I am only just *6 Days* away till another solo trip to DL. My TR haven't been that good since my November trip. I just need to add that Disney magic to my TR again which is something that people would want to read than just look at pictures and not telling a story of my TR. So lets get back to this TR and have that magical feeling.

I have left off at DCA and around Sunshine Plaza.

Before I was about to head on over to DL, the Green Army Toys were playing right by the Engine-Ears Toys Store. Mostly they are playing right by the WCT when I see them mostly. But this was kind of nice to see them play right by the entrance.






Than on the way out was another Pixar Pals Sign right underneath the Golden Gate Bridge.





The Construction Exit Sign by the turnstiles which is under construction.





It was not time to leave since I can get so many signs around the locker area. 

Lockers on the right hand side of the entrance.





Women Restroom Sign





Now it was time to leave DCA and head on over to DL, but more Disney characters on the construction walls.










I left the park and head on over to DL, but I had to get more of the Disney character designs on the walls.















When I got outside the main gates, the crowds were not that crowded during a day when DL opened at 9am. Mostly during the day around 11am, the park should get a number of guests coming in, but that was not the case when I looked outside.











Got to the gate like always and my Premier was working like a charm. Than the first thing for me to do is head on over to the festival arena and check out Kickin' Country Weekend. When I go down towards MS, I am seeing all these construction walls and more and more people in the park. It was kind of busy for a Saturday during the non-busy season. Later during the day, 
it showed with more and more people, but I will tell you later about that.

Right side tunnel going towards MS





DLRR MS USA Station





Kickin' Country Weekend Sign





It doesn't look that bad right now on MS while there were a few characters right around GMwML which is usual.





Now it was time to head on down towards the shops of MS. But had to once again get pics of the construction walls around the Emporium.










Still just a modest crowds down MS USA















I than walked on the left side of the construction walls going towards Frontierland. It was just a bad scene walking down MS and seeing all the walls up around the Hub. But this time next week that all the walls around the Hub are finally taken down and it will be easier to watch RDCT at night.






I was than in Frontierland which was not that crowded.





Than around BTMRR, more and more people were around that area. Mostly it was a large group of families which was right by BTMRR.





The Big Thunder Welcome Sign right by BTMRR.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

mvf-m11c said:


> The E is from the TT Trolley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that is not the correct answer for the last letter of E. I said on my description that this letter is right next to Princess Fantasy Faire which is Mickey's Toontown Railroad Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Sherry E is all done, it is time for Funball. This is all at DCA for which Sara loves to be at during her visits. So I did all the letters at DCA for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F - This letter belong to what vehicle stand that sells alcohol
> U - Store right next to Muppet Vision 3D
> N - This letter belongs to what store right next to GRR
> B - I would assume that this is a no brainer just like the next two.
> A - The best ride at DCA
> LL - There is a band in the sky.





> B is a bugs land
> A is Soarin
> LL is Silly Symphony swings



F is Pacific Wharf Distribution Company


----------



## Funball

mvf-m11c said:


> The E is from the TT Trolley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that is not the correct answer for the last letter of E. I said on my description that this letter is right next to Princess Fantasy Faire which is Mickey's Toontown Railroad Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Sherry E is all done, it is time for Funball. This is all at DCA for which Sara loves to be at during her visits. So I did all the letters at DCA for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F - This letter belong to what vehicle stand that sells alcohol
> U - Store right next to Muppet Vision 3D
> N - This letter belongs to what store right next to GRR
> B - I would assume that this is a no brainer just like the next two.
> A - The best ride at DCA
> LL - There is a band in the sky.


 
f- is from the karl strauss beir garten?
u-studio store
n-rushin river outfitters
b-bugs land entrance sign
a-soarin over california
ll-??  i have no idea


----------



## mvf-m11c

TheColtonsMom said:


> F is Pacific Wharf Distribution Company





Funball said:


> f- is from the karl strauss beir garten?
> u-studio store
> n-rushin river outfitters
> b-bugs land entrance sign
> a-soarin over california
> ll-??  i have no idea



You are correct the both of you. The F is from the Pacific Wharf Distribution Co. Logo which is the Karl Strauss Endless Summer Light Stand which sells alcohol right by Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill.

I am a little surprise from you Sara on the double L which is the ride that you and I went on last month. I can't wait till next weekend when I get to DL and have another fun day at DL.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 26*​
Once again, its time to get back to this TR which is a 3/4 done. It's just about 5 days until my DB and I will be leaving down to the south and another trip to DL during Presidents day weekend. So right now, I have to get my TR done in time so I can start another one. It would be terrible if I didn't finish this TR.

I left off around BTMRR. Which they had another train on the side of the track where they store and maintain the trains.

BTMRR Train on the side track





After that I head on over towards to BT Ranch and another day at the Festival Arena for Kickin' Country Weekend. 











On the 2nd day of Kickin' Country Weekend on Family Fun Weekend. It was not as crowded as expected. It was nice to go during FF weekend when there is no people around. But that is not good for DLR if they don't get a lot of people at the festival arena. It was the same thing like the other day and the lines for the character greetings were just a modest line. 











Clara Cluck





Woody has a very long line





Jessie has barely anyone over there





Donald & Daisy was over there





Than one of the events was going on at the stage.





Fort Worth West was performing on stage





Than I stayed for awhile until it was time for Kickin' Country Street Party with the CMs and some Disney characters. Here are some video links that I have took during that time. Mickey & Minnie were on stage together for the show.

Kickin' Country Street Party 1

Kickin' Country Street Party 2

Kickin' Country Street Party 3

Kickin' Country Street Party 4

Than after Kickin' Country Street Party was over, I decided it was time to head on out and get something to eat. But the bad part was that it was during the busy part of the day where there is a lot of people at the restaurants. So I decided to go back to the hotel and rest up.

Donald & Daisy taking pictures with the guests.










There was a Disney camera group interviewing some CM about the Kickin' Country Weekend. 










After leaving the Festival Arena, I left the area and head on over to FL and see what it is like during the busy times of the day. When I got to FL, it was like a busy day at DL, not a LV 10 crowd level. The Village Haus restaurant which just reopened last month has all of its tables all filled up. So I decided it was time to leave the park and rest up.
















After walking down FL, I saw that there was no line for AiW, I was wondering why it wasn't running, but I should have known that it must be down. There was some people right around the entrance waiting to get in, but the CMs would not let anyone on the ride just yet. It did went back 
















On the way towards the exit, I decided to head on over to TL and see if Tomorrowland Terrace is not that crowded, but I didn't expect that. We'll just see if it is less crowded or not. On the way, I had to get this sign on the way.

Restroom Sign right by AiW










Matterhorn Mountain still looks good as always





Pixie Hollow Handicapped entrance sign





I will try to get this this part of the day done tonight so I will be right back until I have dinner. Ooh nice BBQ Chicken tonight.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 27*​
Time to get back to the TR. I left off around Pixie Hollow exit area which is where I left off. When I got close to Tomorrowland, it started to get crowded. Talk about a day when I thought it would be nice and quiet during the off-season, but looks like I was wrong.






The Matterhorn Bobsled Wait Sign right by Pixie Hollow Exit. It is already over 35 min wait time.










It was really crowded in Tomorrowland Terrace which is not common, but looks like I won't be eating there.





Even around BLAB is crowded.





AO is already at 45 minute wait. 





I left TL and now walking out of DL, I also had to get some pictures around MS while I was walking down.
















Even the Little Red Wagon has a long wait line















Even the character greeting area right by the Bank & GMwML are already at a long wait time.





I than left DL and was at the main gate looking around and see barely any people around the area.










I had to take another pic of my favorite non-site hotel, BWPPI.





After I got across the street, I had to take a picture of the monorail going down Harbor Blvd.










I walked down the street and head on over to McDonalds to have some lunch. Since the park was crowded and the food was cheaper over there than at DL, I decided to go over there and have a nice burger at McDonalds. Than I also had to take some pics when I was walking down Harbor Blvd.






Tropicanna INN hotel entrance





When I got to McDonalds, the place was already crowded with a lot of people who have must been to DL or close around the area. I had to wait almost 15 minutes until I got my food and went back to the room. I just rest up for awhile and uploaded my photos from that day. 

I will write the rest of my trip another day. Have a nice day. 

Now I am about to do my name letter sign guessing game.




Hint for the letters
m - This sign letter is right next to the DLRR & La Mascarade d'Orleans
v - This letter was during Family Fun Weekend last week & this week
f - This sign belong to a FP of which ride
- - This dash belongs to the sign of the tallest ride at the DLR
m - Letter of my favorite ride at DL. The first daily operating _______ in the Western Hemisphere
1 - License plate at MTT
1 - This number belongs on what sign during Family Fun Weekend
c - Sign at a quick stand restaurant at MTT


----------



## Funball

ohhhhh the LL is from that ride? ooooo silly sypmphony strings? wow!! i didn't even catch that? hmmmm..ok.. well  happy valentine's day anyway bret!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Funball said:


> ohhhhh the LL is from that ride? ooooo silly sypmphony strings? wow!! i didn't even catch that? hmmmm..ok.. well  happy valentine's day anyway bret!



That was Silly Symphony Swings. Reopened in June 2010 as part of Summer Nighttastic. Happy Valentine's Day to you to Sara.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 28*​
After a nice day during Valentine's Day with my family and I got my mom a nice dozen of roses for her. They were expensive, but I love my mom so much and had to get her some nice roses. Its always nice to give your mother or a love one some nice flowers, chocolates, etc. on Valentine's Day. Well after a nice day tonight, I think it would be nice to get this TR done.

I just rest off at my hotel BWPPI and it was still to early for me to meet up with funball (Sara). I just decided to go back to the resort and get some signs around the resort that I have missed.

I just left the hotel and went back to the resort. I first thought of just going towards DTD and take a lot of different pictures, but I also haven't done the GCH so I decided to head on over to DCA and walked straight on over to the GCH park entrance to DCA.

When I got to the bus loading zone, I had to take a few pics of the signs around the area.

Direction Sign right by the entrance of the east side.





Taxi Stand Sign





After taking the pics of the signs around the bus loading zone, I head on straight over to DCA. there wasn't too many people that I have imagine when I got to the park. At least there wasn't too many people at the entrance. 

On the way towards the GCH entrance, I had to get some different signs on the way which I only got one. 

DCA Direction Sign by the Condor Flats 










Now I got to the GCH park entrance and is time to get a lot of different signs around the hotel and also the headache during my visit. I will tell you shortly of what has happen to me during the sign quest. I walked into the GCH and had to take as many pics of the signs around the hotel.






GCH Sign





White Water Snack Sign





Napa Rose Sign





Napa Rose Sign










Storytellers Cafe Sign








































I left the GCH and was now in DTD. Which was really nice with so little people and talk about a lot of signs around the area. So I had to get started with everything that I find on my walk.

Disney Studio 365 Sign










Disney Studio 365 Sign and Catal Sign










Sephora and Naples Restaurant Sign





The Winter banners on the poles





Marceline's Confectionery Sign





Will be right back to the TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 29*​
Well its time to get back to my TR. I left off around DTD which I was going around the area to find as many different signs that I can find. This should be np especially this is a shopping area ad have plenty of signs around the area. I left off around Marceline's Confectionery. I than took pictures around the signs as many as I can do when I was outside.






Catal restaurant & UVA Bar Sign















Catal restaurant & UVA Bar Sign










Some Thing Silver Store Sign





Disney Vault 28 Sign





Fossil Store Sign





D Street Store Sign home of the Vinylmation










After I took some pics of the signs around the D Street, one of the security guards asked me why I was taking pictures of the signs around the resort. I just told him that I was doing a Sign Quest game during my visit. He said that I was doing a scavenger hunt. I told him that I was doing something like that. He than told me that taking pictures at the resort is mostly with people but not on the buildings, signs, etc. It was not like I was doing anything wrong when I was taking pics of the signs around the resort. 

When the security guard said that I can leave, I didn't feel the same when I left him. It just made me a little bit uneasy when they asked me why I was doing that. So I tried to take some pics of the signs around the area, but it was not the same after that. So I just took a couple of different pics during my walk down DTD. Than funball text me and said that she was in the area and will be there at DL shortly. So I just walked around the DTD and wait until she showed up.

Island Characters Store Sign










So I decided to walk up towards DTD and take some pics, but I just can't after all of this whole thing.

Rainforest Cafe Sign





ESPN Zone Sign





Than I decided it was time to head on down and meet funball at the WoD store which I met her on Friday night.









































After I got to the WoD store, funball was still not there yet. So I just waited right by the store until she had showed up. I just had to wait for about 10 minutes at the WoD store. But I was on my iPad talking to some of the other DISers while I was waiting. Funball got to the store around 2pm until she had shown up. But I will get to that another day.

Time to hit the hay and rest up for another day.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 30*​
When Funball (Sara) got to the WoD around 3pm, we than head on over to the esplanade through the baggage check point. Sara wanted to go to DCA first but I told her that she should check out Kickin' Country Weekend at the Festival Arena before we head on over to DCA. I was kind of surprise that Sara hasn't been to DL for a week until that day. I have read on her thread that she has been going to DCA late during the day, but I thought she had stopped at DL to check out Family Fun Weekend. 

So we went towards DL first and she saw all the construction walls around the area. I know that it is bad for people who are walking out of the park and for people who could not watch the fireworks clearly from the hub. When we were walking down the streets of MS, I told her that I always like to take pictures of something differently when I walk down. It is something new and people overlook it when they are at the DLR. She agrees with me and took a lot of different pictures on the way. She showed me her Nikon L22 camera which was a nice camera. I don't know why I don't carry any small pocket, but with a DSLR camera I didn't need it.







When we got close to the construction walls on the Frontierland side, we decided to head on over to the Frontierland and walk our way over to the Festival arena.











Before we went to the Festival arena, she wanted to see the baby boats. I decided not to go on in, she insisted for me to go in, but I just didn't want to touch the goats. It's not that I am afraid of them, I just didn't want to go in. While I was here, I thought it would be good to get some signs for my quest.

Please Wash your Hands Sign





Respect the Animals Sign





After she has finished petting the goats, we than went on over to the festival arena and see what is going on during the event. The festival arena was not that crowded as a expected since I was there in the afternoon. But it was nice to walk around with just an average crowd. We took some pics of the event and it was the same thing when I left. Also we got to take a picture with Clara Cluck. I mostly don't do these things, but it was nice to take a picture with a character that I won't see in a long time.











Me taking a pic with Clara Cluck










Mickey leaving the Character Greeting Area





Than it was time to head on over to DCA and do some nice activities. We left the festival arena, but before we head on over to DCA, we had to get some different pics of DL in some different shots.











When we left and head on over to Frontierland, the park started to get more busier and busier. So we head on straight out of the park. BTMRR was already at 30 min wait time and the other side of NOS looks kind of busy.











When we got to MS and before we head on out of the park, Sara wanted to get a pic of the Exit Sign by the Emporium construction wall.

Sara pointing at the Exit Sign by the Emporium Store




Than we left the park and headed on over to DCA. Before we proceed farther in the park, she wanted to stopped at the Guest Relations. I forgot what she had got at GR and Sara you got to explain to everyone why you stopped at the GR. I also forgot to get those signs when I walked in.

GR Sign










After she was finished at the GR, she wanted to go on CS. I said that I am not interested in CS. She was wondering why I didn't like CS. I have np with CS, I just didn't feel like riding on any intense rides that day. Maybe I was just a chicken that day to her. But I told her when I go this weekend and possibly meet up with her. I will be going on CS with her. I told her that we can do SSS. I was kind of surprise that she hasn't gone on SSS when they reopened it in 2010. So we decided to head on over to SSS. She really like to get a glass of wine at Mendocino Bar Wine Tasting. I told her that I was not a drinker and don't like wine. I know that when we come by this area again, she will get something to drink.











Than we head on over to SSS. I haven't rode on the new SSS when it was the Orange Stinger. I haven't ride on it for almost 6 years. It was nice to ride it and the view was great. 































I have to go right now, i will get back to this TR. Thanks for reading it.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

> Before we went to the Festival arena, she wanted to see the baby boats. I decided not to go on in, she insisted for me to go in, but I just didn't want to touch the goats. It's not that I am afraid of them, I just didn't want to go in. While I was here, I thought it would be good to get some signs for my quest.



When I first started reading this line I was going baby boats where are there baby boats? What is he talking about. By the end of the sentance I got it and it made me laugh. Nice Typo!


----------



## mvf-m11c

TheColtonsMom said:


> When I first started reading this line I was going baby boats where are there baby boats? What is he talking about. By the end of the sentance I got it and it made me laugh. Nice Typo!



You r right Sherri, I did mistyped on goats with boats. I didn't have the pic of the baby goat, but funball has it on her TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 30*​
Now back to my TR after another long day of work o the internet. Well at least the weather in Sacramento is really nice than I have expected. I thought it would have rain today but it just sprinkled just a little. So lets get back to the TR. 

I have left off riding SSS with Funball (Sara). It was fun to ride on SSS and I was carrying my DSLR camera while we were on the ride.











After the ride was over we went straight on out and head on back to Mendocino Bar Wine Tasting so Sara can get something to drink. We also had to get some of the signs on the way out.

SSS Exit Sign





Construction over at Goofy Sky School





Paradise Pier Victorian Restaurant










Before we head on over to the Hollywood Pictures Backlot, Sara stopped at the Mendocino Bar Wine Tasting and got a glass of champagne before we head on over to the Hollywood Pictures Backlot. 






Than we head on over to the Hollywood Pictures Backlot and took as many different pictures on the way. Also it looks like the CMs are getting ElecTRONica ready for the night as we have see the stand being moved in the center of the street where they sell the alcohol.











Hyperion Theater




















End of the Line Club Sign which also had those interesting soda bottles. 










The Disney Dance Crew show was going on and that was not interested to watch.





After finishing up around Hollywood Pictures Backlot, Sara wanted to go to the Greetings from California Store to look at some merchandise. 

GRR Mountain





When we got in the store, I didn't think about getting the signs inside the store which has many unique ones.











After we left the store, it was time for me to head on back to the room and get my equipment for the 9pm WoC show. So we parted around the entrance and I headed on back to my hotel.











Engine-Ears Toys Sign





I left the park and went on back to the room for my equipment. 

This was a very nice day in which I got to spend part of my day with Sara (Funball) for a few hours at the DLR. It was nice not to spend DL just by myself like my trip in November. I will get to the rest of that night another night.


----------



## Funball

mvf-m11c said:


> You r right Sherri, I did mistyped on goats with boats. I didn't have the pic of the baby goat, but funball has it on her TR.




[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]I do? 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Ohhhh yeah that is right I do!! HA HA! Oh they were soo cute! The babys are soo tiny still!! 
[/FONT]


----------



## Funball

.i uhh go to GR at DCA to do something that I have to do every week when I go..that is why i made bret stop with me at the GR


----------



## mvf-m11c

Funball said:


> .i uhh go to GR at DCA to do something that I have to do every week when I go..that is why i made bret stop with me at the GR



What is it again that you have stopped at the GR that was so important. I know that it was important for you to stop there, I just forgot after 4 weeks.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 22, 2011  Part 31*​
Okay this will possibly the last post on this TR. It has been over three weeks since I have started this TR and it is finally coming to an end. There isn't too many pictures during this part since most of it is during the night. But i will get add some pics from this post. 

I left off by going back to my hotel at the BWPPI so I could get my camera equipment like my tripod for WoC. When I got everything, I headed on back over to DL first so I can do some of my favorite rides that I haven't done all week. I got to the park around 5pm since I was there early so I would be able to ride the monorail and the DLRR. The park was crowded like always at this time of the day. And to prove that is when the DLRR MS station is crowded with people waiting to get on the trains. 

The first thing I did was get on the DLRR from the MS station, I mostly don't go on the DLRR from MS when it is crowded, but the train was already at the station and I just got on the train at the last second. The engine that I had got on was the E.P. Ripley Engine #2 with Holiday 4 car set. I rode the train all the way towards the Tomorrowland station so I can get on the monorail.

Than I left the station and head on over to the monorail station to go on a round trip on the monorail. I was fist thinking of getting off the monorail and get off at the DTD station. But I want to see the construction all around DCA so I just rode around it. I rode Monorail Orange around the resort.

Pictures of the FNSV submarines




















After going around the park on the monorail, it was around 6:00pm and I had to get over to DCA and get ready for WoC. The walk from TL to MS was kind of crowded, but most of the people were eating at the restaurants. So it was easy to walk out of the park.





















When I got to DCA, the first thing I did was head on over to the PP viewing area and see if they had the barricade up right by the light tower. It was not up and the CM said that they have change the process. They didn't tell me when they will let us in but they said come back around 7:45. So i did that and head on over to the Pacific Wharf for dinner.

For dinner that night I went to Lucky Fortune Cookery and had Spicy Korean Beef rice bowl. This is like the fourth time in a row that I have ate at this restaurant before WoC starts. Maybe I need to eat somewhere else before the show. Than after finishing dinner at LFC, I head on over to the light tower and they were still not ready especially it was around 7:30. 

So I just wait around the light tower while I was writing some posts back on the thread. Than around 8pm, they started to let the guests into the viewing area for the 9pm WoC show. I decided to go videotape my same spot that I have done back in November. I just didn't want to go down like I have always been, but it is better by getting the whole show at the back of the viewing area. I was mostly the only one there in the back until it was around 8:30 when the last second guests have showed up. As for the question that this is a good spot if you are showing up late or if you want to videotape this show and get everything.

Here is my spot that I have waited for an hour, but it was worth it.





This show is just keeps getting better and better for me everytime I watch it. It has come a long way since last summer and I'm hoping that one day, they will make a holiday segment of WoC in the future that has been mention on the Christmas Thread. But we will wait and see. 

After the show, was over I had to get back to my room since I am leaving first thing in the morning and head on straight over to Bakersfield for the Anime Convention. I wanted to go to DL and do F! that night, but I needed the rest so I just bailed. On the way back, RDCT was running and while everyone was standing around the main gate to watch it, I decided to walk back to the room. But I did get some pics of it during my walk and from my hotel.


























When RDCT, I head on back to my room and called it for the night.

It was a nice night that I got to do some of my things that I have always do at DL. I also didn't buy any merchandise at the resort which is the first time in my life that I haven't bought any merchandise. 

So this concludes my TR on Saturday Jan. 22. Even though the Bakersfield Anime convention is not part of the TR, I will try to incorporate in it. But that will be another day. 

Thank you everyone for following my TR and I will do a live TR this weekend during Presidents Day weekend.


----------



## tksbaskets

What a great way to end this trip report with the wonderful night time photos.  I really enjoyed the report. 

Have fun on President's weekend.  Any particular quest?

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> What a great way to end this trip report with the wonderful night time photos.  I really enjoyed the report.
> 
> Have fun on President's weekend.  Any particular quest?
> 
> TK



Thx TK for taking part of this TR. I am going into part 2 of the Sign Quest since I have not got everything when I was down there. Also Sherry have started another quest which is called the Heart Quest. A quest that you have to look around the resort for heart shapes (for example figures, pictures, etc.) and colors of valentines day (pink, white, etc).


Also I'll do the bonus part on my last day on Sunday. 

On Sunday, I left the hotel around 6:30am in the morning and on a 2 hour drive all the way towards Bakersfield. This might be the only time that I will drive first thing in the morning to Bakersfield since it was really foggy that morning. It was around 9am in the morning and was so foggy that I have seen some accidents on the way. 

The Bakersfield Anime Convention was at the Double Tree Hotel right across the street from Costco. I just got there plenty of time when my group was setting up the table for the convention center. When I got there, it was only one hour until the merchandise stands were open to the public. The Anime Convention already started at 9am which had so many people. Very interesting that I have seen a girl all dressed up as Snow White. Even though this is an Anime Convention, people still like to dressed up as Disney characters.


























The convention lasted until 6pm and we finally finished and cleaned up around 7pm. So I headed straight on over to my grandmothers house in Livingston and rested up that night. Than the next day, I went straight on back home to Sacramento. 

That concludes my whole trip during Jan 21 -23, 2011. 

Now it is time to get my PTR started.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now there might be a change of plans for this weekend. My DB is now having seconds guesses of going down to LA to see his GF. But right now he is having a last second decision if he wants to go down to see her. If he cancels, I will also cancel my trip to DL this weekend. It will be disappointed of not going down to DL this week, but it might be better for me so I don't have to drive at night and have to battle the heavy crowds during Presidents Day Weekend. Tomorrow will be the last day for my DB to decide if he wants to go down or not. Whatever he chooses, I will support him.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Looks like my DB has decided to go to LA this week so the trip for me and my DB is still on to LA.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

mvf-m11c said:


> Looks like my DB has decided to go to LA this week so the trip for me and my DB is still on to LA.



Yippee for you!


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> Looks like my DB has decided to go to LA this week so the trip for me and my DB is still on to LA.



YEAH!  I was feeling a little sad....  Now I'm not!


----------



## mvf-m11c

TheColtonsMom said:


> Yippee for you!





tksbaskets said:


> YEAH!  I was feeling a little sad....  Now I'm not!



Thx Sherri and TK.

I know it would be bad of not going to DL this week when I planned the whole thing. I also thought it would be fine to skip it with Presidents Day weekend with the huge crowds. But looks like I can't stay away from the Happiest Place on Earth.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just concluded my DLR trip last month [post=39640623]January 21 - 23, 2011[/post] It was a great short trip to DL especially that was not the main reason I went. It was due to the Anime Convention Center at Bakersfield on Sunday Jan. 23 which I left straight first thing in the morning and worked all day on Sunday. It was fun during Family Fun Weekend when it was Kickin' Country Weekend. That was a nice festival during that week and than the following weeks were even better during Character Fan Days and Happy Lunar New Year Festival which was last week. This week will be the first of two weekends which is called Mardi Gras. If I would have guess that they will do a celebration just like at NOS. I will also report that during my trip. The Sign Quest was very challenging than the Tree & Wreath Quest that us DISers have done during the Holiday season. I mostly got about half of the signs around the resort and still have more to do. I also got to meet a DISer during my trip, it was Funball (Sara) and we had a good time together out there.

*Cast:* Me Bret 28 

The reason I am doing a short trip to DL is that my DB is going to see his GF this weekend during President's Day weekend. She is also a local in Sacramento study over there and he wants to hang out with her. Originally he was planning on flying to LA, but the price for a ticket to LA was expensive so he asked me if I want to go with him to LA so I can do another trip to DL. Even though I didn't want to go down there during Prez Weekend because it will be really busy, but I just can't refuse a trip to DL again. So I will go down with him. While I am down there, I will evaluate Mardi Gras this weekend and see how good it is especially for three weekends. I also will be planning on seeing Funball (Sara) again at the park so we can do some other activities. I also have to do WoC and RDCT. At least this time the walls around the Hub are gone so I can watch RDCT with np. But I have to get there even earlier because of the heavy crowds during this weekend. So that is my plan for this weekend. Oops, I also am doing another Quest that *Sherry E* has mention on her thread and the Christmas Thread. This is the Heart Quest which is easy to do, but it is not as easy as it sounds. You have to look for hearts around the resort and colors during Valentine's Day. So this will be a daunting challenge of finding hearts this weekend. I cannot count the Valentine's Day decorations around the resort.

I will be driving down from Sacramento to Anaheim with my brother tomorrow night. We were planning on leaving around 12am to 1am in the morning so we can get to LA around 7 to 8. If you have read my previous PTR in the past that I don't like to fly and love to drive especially with all my camera equipment that I take. This will be even more difficult and dangerous to drive at night all the way to LA. I don't plan on stopping by my grandmothers house in Livingston since it would be so late that night. Than on the day we head on back to Sacramento, we plan on leaving around 6-7pm in LA and head straight back to Sacramento. You are asking why that late because my DB wants to spend as much time with his GF as much as possible.

I will be staying at BW Plus Placentia Inn & Suites which is north of DL. This will be the first time since August 2010 that I will be staying away from the DLR. I was planning on staying at BWPPI or Stovalls, but they were not available and were too expensive. So I decided to try something else and found a good price at this hotel for only $50 a night. Even though it is far away from the DLR, I could also use my AP to get free parking at the lot and also will be doing some other things around LA.

My goal for this weekend is to meet Funball and do something with her. Part 2 of the Sign Quest that I had left half completed and also the Heart Quest that should be challenging. Also get a good spot in front of SB castle for RDCT. I was disappointed that I could get a good spot for RDCT because of the construction. But at least this time it will be better. This will also be a good opportunity to battle the crowds.

I'm only just *1 1/2 days *till I am at the Happiest Place on Earth. 

Thank you for reading my PTR and hope you can follow it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just less than *twelve* hours until I am back down south.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Got here with np and right now I am kind of surprise that it hasn't rain yet. But the crowds are really bad around this time. Well at least it not that cold and hot. I got to the park when it opened at 8am and it was just modest with the guests in the park.  Than around 9 am it started to get busy. I will post my pics and write more later during this trip.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> Got here with np and right now I am kind of surprise that it hasn't rain yet. But the crowds are really bad around this time. Well at least it not that cold and hot. I got to the park when it opened at 8am and it was just modest with the guests in the park.  Than around 9 am it started to get busy. I will post my pics and write more later during this trip.



I can't wait to hear what you say about the day, it sounds like it was a wild one in the parks.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  February 19, 2011  Part 1*​
Hello there my fellow DISers and other readers. I am taking my break at my hotel after a long day at the park on Sunday. This is one of the worst days I have been inside DL with all the crowds during President's Day weekend. But at least I got a lot of done yesterday which was great and disappointing. But overall it was a decent trip right now. I should say that on my TR for Sunday instead of talking about yesterday. I will head on back over to DL so I can watch RDCT and Memories later during the night. 

This TR that I am doing is also a continue of the Sign Quest that I have done last month. Not only the Sign Quest, but also I am doing the Heart Quest that Sherry E has mention on her thread and the Christmas thread. I have to look around the resort for shape hearts and Valentine Day colors. The Valentine Day decors around the resort don't count so I had to look very hard for any Hearts around the resort.

Now lets to the TR from yesterday.

My DB who is coming with me to LA since his GF asked him to come down and hang out. So the two of us left Sacramento around 12:30am on Friday night. That is really early for us to leave Sacramento and head to the south. It was crazy to drive that late but we got here safely around 7am.

The first thing we did was to take my DB to his GF house in Irvine where she is studying. I dropped him off around 7:20 and than I head on straight over to DL since the park was about to open around 8am. 

When I got to DL, I head on over to the Mickey Parking Structure and got to the 2nd level which is the Daisy level. At lest when I got to the park, it was not raining. I was kind of surprise to see that it wasn't raining when I got there. Especially when I checked the weather that it was suppose to rain in the morning. But that was the best weather of the day. I will have to talk about that another time.






Than I head down the parking structure and was at the Tram loading zone which has so many signs that I didn't get my last trip since I was across the street from Harbor Blvd.

DLR Map










On the Tram




















On the way, Monorail Mark VII Blue was running and got to see it while on the Tram.





Got off the Tram and went thru the check-point and the first thing I saw was the Let the Memories Begin Sign by the park entrances. This was a nice promotion sign for the advertisement. I also got to see Memories at IASW, I was planning on seeing that tonight since yesterday was raining like crazy and I had no time to do it. So this will be very interesting today.
















After taking pics, I went straight on over to DL since it has just opened at 8am. At least there was barely any people outside since it is 8am in the morning and most of the people are still at the rooms or coming in later. The weather was still good, but it was cloudy and very cold in the morning.

So I went in the park and right now it was just modest.











Ward Kimball was running that day along with Holiday 2 Car set





Got to see the Mardi Gras Sign right on the left side of the entrance. This was kind of interesting to see that it was not being held at the Festival Arena. But it does make sense to have it at NOS that the Festival Arena. I was planning on seeing it, but I lost track in the morning. I did get the show and see the characters all dressed up.






When I walked in the park, it was not crowded as expected when most of the people show up around 9am in the morning. So I just went around MS and try to find any Signs or Heart shapes around the buildings. There were few of them out here so I had to look carefully.
















I was about to head on over to Adventureland before I saw the re-pavement around the hub which is really nice to see that it is all new.






Than I head on over to Adventureland and the first thing I did was to get a FP for Indy. I like to collect FP and barely use them, so I should be able to get a early FP return time. I also had to get some pics of the signs that I have done on my sign quest.





















After getting the 9:00 return time FP at Indy, I head on over to Critter Country and see the construction. Even though I was there last month when Winnie the Pooh and the store was open, this time they closed off the whole entire area. 

Splash Mountain under Construction.










That will be it for now since I am going to rest up and head on back to DL around 5pm so I can get ready for RDCT and Memories. Thanks for following my TR.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hello from snowy Michigan.  It was lovely to take a little break with your trip report.  The crowds don't look bad for you during this installment.  I'm glad you got a FP for Indy.  It's one of our favorite rides at DL.  Did you use it?  

The new pavement does look nice.  I have been following Deej's trip report and she had nice walls as they were doing the improvements.

Why can't I ever remember what RDCT means? 


Hope you are rested for more fun this evening!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hello from snowy Michigan.  It was lovely to take a little break with your trip report.  The crowds don't look bad for you during this installment.  I'm glad you got a FP for Indy.  It's one of our favorite rides at DL.  Did you use it?
> 
> The new pavement does look nice.  I have been following Deej's trip report and she had nice walls as they were doing the improvements.
> 
> Why can't I ever remember what RDCT means?
> 
> 
> Hope you are rested for more fun this evening!



Thx TK for following my TR.

That morning was the lowest crowds that you will see during that day. As you know that more and more people will come in by the day. I didn't use my FP, but I did went on Indy later that day. I will write that in my TR another time.

It was nice to see that the pavement around the Hub and the flag retreat. They needed it so badly when there was some cracks in them. Also there will be more space for people to watch the fireworks at night. 

RDCT is "Remember...Dreams Come True" Fireworks.

Am all rested up and about to head on over to DL. Bout to battle the crowds and looks like the weather will be fine tonight.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> Thx TK for following my TR.
> 
> That morning was the lowest crowds that you will see during that day. As you know that more and more people will come in by the day. I didn't use my FP, but I did went on Indy later that day. I will write that in my TR another time.
> 
> It was nice to see that the pavement around the Hub and the flag retreat. They needed it so badly when there was some cracks in them. Also there will be more space for people to watch the fireworks at night.
> 
> RDCT is "Remember...Dreams Come True" Fireworks.
> 
> Am all rested up and about to head on over to DL. Bout to battle the crowds and looks like the weather will be fine tonight.



Have fun!


----------



## Sherry E

I'm following too, Bret!  Have a great time!  Good luck on Heart Quest and any other Quest.  I bet there are heart shapes in each land, maybe hidden in the decor or in the shops' merchandise, but it will probably be hard to find them.  

But you've done such a wonderful job on Sign Quest so far that I'm sure if there are hearts to find, you will find them!  Make sure to catch the weather vane on Minnie's house in ToonTown - that is one heart shape that I know of for sure!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I'm following too, Bret!  Have a great time!  Good luck on Heart Quest and any other Quest.  I bet there are heart shapes in each land, maybe hidden in the decor or in the shops' merchandise, but it will probably be hard to find them.
> 
> But you've done such a wonderful job on Sign Quest so far that I'm sure if there are hearts to find, you will find them!  Make sure to catch the weather vane on Minnie's house in ToonTown - that is one heart shape that I know of for sure!!



Thx Sherry for following my TR. Just waiting in front of SB castle for RDCT fireworks at 845. At least it is not raining as yesterday and right now it is cold out here. This heart quest is very challenging, I have got some of the hearts that u shown on your TR and found some heart shapes that I would never expect. I will try to post all my pics tonight when I get back.

I also have to Memories at IASW tonight. I have got the heart shape weather vane on Minnies house.


----------



## skiingfast

What a tease, I didn't get to see what happened later in the day.  I expect 200 picture of the Animation Building.  Oh well.

I was curious, what did the parking crew think of your Premier Pass?


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> What a tease, I didn't get to see what happened later in the day.  I expect 200 picture of the Animation Building.  Oh well.
> 
> I was curious, what did the parking crew think of your Premier Pass?



Sry Matt, I was tired after RDCT and Memories last night. I had to get up early today so I can get to the park at 8am. I have some pics of the Animation building, but they haven't been uploaded yet since this internet here is slow. BWPPI was faster than this.

Some of the CMs were not surprise to see the Premier. Very interesting on Saturday when I gave my Premier to the CM at the gate and said have a nice day and drove in the parking structure. While yesterday they forced me to get my ID out.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> Some of the CMs were not surprise to see the Premier. Very interesting on Saturday when I gave my Premier to the CM at the gate and said have a nice day and drove in the parking structure. While yesterday they forced me to get my ID out.



Interesting, it does have your picture on it right?


----------



## Sherry E

Can't wait to see your photos, Bret!  I hope you had a great day today - the weather was just gorgeous (and the air is fresh because the rain cleaned it up).


----------



## Funball

Make sure you ad in the part on how we got stuck inside the animation buidling from the rain!


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Interesting, it does have your picture on it right?



The Premier pass does not have a picture. Mostly they are like the APs at WDW which doesn't have a picture because they use the biometric scan on the finger. That why they don't depend on the picture like the DLR AP. Than yesterday, when I parked my car, this CM had np with it.



Sherry E said:


> Can't wait to see your photos, Bret!  I hope you had a great day today - the weather was just gorgeous (and the air is fresh because the rain cleaned it up).



Thx Sherry. I will upload the rest of my pictures today since uploading it from my hotel was way too slow. It almost took 3 minutes to upload one picture at that hotel, I can upload 6 pictures in that time at the BW hotels across from the DLR. 

The weather was great yesterday, after a crazy day on Saturday when it rained like crazy at night. It sucked for the people who was planning on watching RDCT and F!. It also sucked when I watch WoC that night when it was drenching and some people just bailed because of the weather. It was 

The crowds on Monday during Presidents Day was one of the busiest days that I have ever seen in my life. If POTC line was already towards the HM entrance area, I can tell that it was crowded that whole day. It was also weird that HM was also closed that day. I remember that it was open for about 20 minutes in the afternoon, than everyone was force out of the queue. Talk about a bad day for HM. I don't know what happen after 3pm, but someone has to confirm that. Maybe Michele (Kaoden39) who is there right now can confirm this if it reopened yesterday night.



Funball said:


> Make sure you ad in the part on how we got stuck inside the animation buidling from the rain!



Hey Sara. But of course, as you already know when ever I walk during my visit I always get a picture down my trail. I can't forget about that when I got a corn dog at Award Wiener's and we had to run over to the Animation Building when it was drenching that night. I have the pics when we were walking over tot eh Animation Building when it rained. Whoops, I shouldn't be saying this because it is part of the TR. Oh Well, I discus part of my TR that day. 

I will get to my TR later today since I have to do some business.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  February 19, 2011  Part 2*​
My DB and I have got back home safely around midnight last night. We left Irvine around 4pm and it took 8 hours to get home. Which is 1 1/2 hours more than usual since we got caught in traffic in the LA area. I told him that I wanted to get out early so we can avoid the traffic. But in the end, we got home safely. 

I finally uploaded all my photos from my trip this weekend. I will be uploading The Magic, The Memories, and You! tomorrow when I get to my work. So skiingfast, just wait till tomorrow when I upload it to my youtube account. I know that you have been looking forward to this when I announced my trip to DL earlier this month when my DB is going to LA to be with his GF.

Now lets get started with the TR that I have left off on Sunday.

I left off around the boarder area around CC and than head on around the park to looks for more signs around the area and to do the heart quest. It couldn't find too many hearts on the short walk. But actually, I was just looking for signs instead of the hearts so it took me awhile to remember to do the heart quest. 






Also that Mardi Gras was this week and they had some colorful cloths around the walkway. This was the area where they will be having Mardi Gras instead of the Festival Arena which I had thought it would be. But I should have known that it would be at NOS that at the Festival Arena.






It is really quiet right at the ROA.





I than walked the back way of Frontierland so I can look around and find any signs that I have forgot on my last trip. I was kind of surprise that I didn't take any pics of the signs on my walk towards Frontierland.

BTMRR





Than after leaving Frontierland back side, I was in FL and I just kept walking around the park which I am now regretting for not going around and looking for signs and hearts.

FL was quiet










PP already at 20 min wait time in the morning










Than I got to Tomorrowland and the next thing I did was look around Tomorrowland and saw the construction walls around ST which they were finally working on the outside.






ST under construction















After taking pictures around TL, I than went on BLAB. I can't believe that I haven't rode on it during my last trip especially with the Sign Quest. So I got on and I only had 923,200 points. This is a good score for a lot of people, but it was not good to me. It is okay to me, but it is not good to those good people who average 1.5 million a game. 

Than I left TL and had to take some pics around the area and more pics of the front entrance of ST that is under construction.
















I than head on back to NOS to go on the DLRR so I can see CC which is closed to the public since it is under construction. Also NOS was decorated with Mardi Gras around the whole area. It is nice with all the decorations around the area.











When I got on the NOS station, I was waiting for the train and I got to ride on the Ward Kimball Engine #5 with Holiday 2 car set. This car set has the freight car type with the caboose.
















When we got to CC, it was very interesting to see this land closed during the off-season. In only got this side since I was concentrating the front. But I did get the back side. But that will be another time when I write my TR.











Mark Twain down the river





I kept riding on the Ward Kimball toward TL station, but I also had to get some pics of different on the way.











Than I got off the DLR and was back in Tomorrowland. I will write the next of my TR tomorrow. Thx for keeping track of my TR.


----------



## tksbaskets

I can't believe the lack of crowds.  Your BLAB score was great to me (speaks the woman who can hardly get a target)  I understand your disappointment if you usually get much higher.  Like my family on TSMM.

Looking forward to more! 

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> I can't believe the lack of crowds.  Your BLAB score was great to me (speaks the woman who can hardly get a target)  I understand your disappointment if you usually get much higher.  Like my family on TSMM.
> 
> Looking forward to more!
> 
> TK



Almost everytime in the morning around 8-9, there is barely anyone in the park. Mostly they are eating breakfast or they don't like getting up early. I mostly like to be at DL at night than going first thing in the morning. But I have changed from a night person at DL to a early person in the last few years. I really like it when is quiet in the morning than at night. Maybe because I can take pictures easier during the day than at night.

That BLAB score was alright especially when I have ride this ride plenty of times and know where the targets are. I always try to hit the big target where the movable Zurg is. There is a little black circle in his chest which you hit it, you get 100,000 points just for that secret spot. I only hit it once on that ride when I past it. Sometimes it works, but sometimes it doesn't work. Maybe I need to ride it in the afternoon because I rode it in August last year with my DBF kid during the day and I had the 2,000,000+ game. I don't know what was the deal is when I am in the morning and in the afternoon. I have a friend that lives here in Sacramento and we are competitive on BLAB. She knows all the high points around the ride and she is averages 1.5 million points on the ride. Thats why I like to beat her in this game. 

I will get to my TR today. Thx TK.


----------



## skiingfast

Bret,

Good shots of CC from the train.  I'll check your youtube later for the Mermories video.  Thanks.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  February 19, 2011  Part 3*​
Now is time to get back to my TR. After a long day yesterday of working and still going through all of my pics and videos, I am looking forward to get back to this TR.

I left off at the DLRR TL station. When I got off, I just kept walking around TL and still trying to find any heart shapes around there. But with no luck, I didn't find any heart shapes around there. Than I just head on over back to FL and look for any signs around the area.
















Than I remember to look for hearts around FL and I finally got some heart shapes on the way. I also got some of the heart shapes that Sherry has posted on her thread. There were more hearts out there, but I didn't look very carefully around FL. But later during the day, I had some help to find most of the heart shapes in FL.

Heart shapes on the teacup





Pinocchio front entrance where the heart shape is on top of the sign





You can barely see it, but there was a heart shape on the window cover





Than right next door to Pinocchio is Tangled Greeting Location and there were a few hearts in the area.

Hearts right by Tangled Greeting Location





Even though they are in different directions, there were plenty of hearts right next to BBB.











Than it was around 9:30 in the morning and I decided to head on over to DCA and get my WoC FP. I was planning on getting the blue FP for that show. I was also thinking of doing RDCT that night instead of WoC. But with possibility of raining that night and WoC plays when it is raining, I thought it would be good to get a FP no matter what to be safe. 

On the way I had to get some different pics around the area.

Golden Spike





I don't know if this counts, but these basket flowers look like heart shapes





Than later during the day, the park started to get crowded around 9:30 in the morning as expected.






Than I left DL and was heading on over to DCA. There was a few people at the DCA line which was not a surprise to me when it is during a busy weekend. But I got in with np and head on over to GRR for a FP. But I also had to get some different pictures on the way.





















When I got to the GRR FP, there were just a few people and I was hoping on getting a blue FP. Yes, I did got a blue FP on Saturday. So than I didn't go towards the blockade towards PP, I instead head on back over to Condor Flats and get a FP for Soarin. Interesting is that the FPs are not ready that morning. 
















Also out there, I can't believe I forgot this bathroom sign by Soarin.





The park was not officially open just yet so I went back to Sunshine Plaza and went to Greetings from California Store and check out some of the merchandise that they had in the stores. I used that time to look at what is there to buy later during my trip. Than I left and head on to PP since it was about to open.











I don't know if this counts as a heart shape, but this is right next to the LMR.










There were not too many people around the blockade since they are already at TSMM. But it was easy for me to walk down towards PP.






Thats it for now and I will get back to it.


----------



## tksbaskets

I love your Matterhorn picture and the Soarin' rest room sign!  I think the heart quest is fun.  I still can't believe how many details are at DL that I have never seen.

I think I have to admit I've never ridden the RR at DL.  That is on my list for our next visit.

TK


----------



## Sherry E

Great job on Heart Quest so far, Bret!  You've already found some hearts that I think probably go overlooked by most people.  You definitely take on these Quests and really make the most of them, introducing us to all kinds of details that we never see in the course of finding the Quest targets.

That big hole in the Matterhorn used to look more Hidden Mickey-ish in the old days.  Now it looks more like a heart shape!!

And a continued wonderful job on Sign Quest!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> I love your Matterhorn picture and the Soarin' rest room sign!  I think the heart quest is fun.  I still can't believe how many details are at DL that I have never seen.
> 
> I think I have to admit I've never ridden the RR at DL.  That is on my list for our next visit.
> 
> TK



Thx TK. This is only the beginning of the sign quest and the heart quest. I still have more on the way and ones that you would never expect it to be. 

You will like the DLRR. It is way better than the WDWRR becuase of the Grand Canyon Diorama and Primeval World. 



Sherry E said:


> Great job on Heart Quest so far, Bret!  You've already found some hearts that I think probably go overlooked by most people.  You definitely take on these Quests and really make the most of them, introducing us to all kinds of details that we never see in the course of finding the Quest targets.
> 
> That big hole in the Matterhorn used to look more Hidden Mickey-ish in the old days.  Now it looks more like a heart shape!!
> 
> And a continued wonderful job on Sign Quest!!



Thx Sherry. There was a lot of hearts around BBB and Snow White Scary Adventure as you can see from this pic. But it was challenging to find all the hearts around FL. I have done mostly everything at the DLR and it is very fun to look at these small details around the resort that I would never have imagine. These two quests and the Holiday quest were fun and enjoyable to do. 

You can see all these different shapes around BBB and the SWSA. You can also see some heart shapes on the right bottom hand side of the SWSA exit area.





I agree with you about the holes where the former Skyway was going through the Matterhorn. I missed the Skyway since I like going up in the air and see DL from above. Now today it does look like a heart shape when you look at the Matterhorn from the TL side.

Also I have just uploaded "The Magic, The Memories, and You!" on youtube. It was decent and is already up.

*"The Magic, The Memories, and You!"* on Sunday February 20, 2011 the 2nd show at 9:30pm.


----------



## skiingfast

Bret, good post,  I like all the shots in the early morning where the park is nice and calm.  Kind of funny so many are of up close items for the quests and not the broad shots of unblocked paths.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  February 19, 2011  Part 4*​
After a good dinner, its time to get back to my TR. I have left off when the rest of DCA opened around 10am. Most of the people were already over at TSMM or CS. I wasn't planning on going on TSMM since the line would be already at 30+ minute wait. So I just took my time to walk down towards PP to find any heart shape and signs on the way.

Heart shape on the Duffy Life preserver.





Construction walls where the Duffy Greeting area will be when it is complete










When i saw TSMM line, it was already towards the walkway. As I have expected that the line wait time was over 30 minutes. So no TSMM for that day. 






So I head on over to MFW and take pictures of the construction all around DCA and some pics of DL. This is almost like my new tradition at DCA. The first ride that I do at DCA is MFW. Even though I would like to do TSMM first, but there is just so many people waiting to get on this ride when DCA opens officially at 10am. When I got up in the air, there was some areas that were finished since my last trip in January.











The former Maliboomer hasn't change much since last month, but it is getting better.





Paradise Garden Restaurants are still under construction.










DL looks very nice from up on MFW




















So much has change at Goofy Sky School, when I was there last month, the tracks were still orange, now it is white and blue which is better to see.










Sry for some of the pics that are blurry. Cars Land is getting better and better.










That opening in the mountains looks very interesting.










The Little Mermaid Ride looks good and is on schedule to be open in May.















I haven't got too many good pics from Cars Land is that I didn't move to the other side of the gondola. I will be going on the other side the next day. So that will be another time on my TR. So lets get back to the ground and get started on the sign and heart quest. At least the weather was still holding on, I thought it was going to rain around this time but it didn't. This was the best part of the day when it didn't rain until the afternoon.











Here is my first hearts in DCA which is the Point Mugu Tattoo shop.





Thats it for today and I will get back to the TR the next day.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  February 19, 2011  Part 5*​
Another day on the TR. At least the weather up here is okay, but it looks like it will be raining today. So looks like I will be home doing some of my work and try to finish this TR asap. The weather was still doing fine that day and I was wondering when it will rain.

I left off taking a picture of the hearts at the Point Mugu Tattoo store. Than I have decided to go to the Blue Sky Cellar and see all the new updates of DCA. When I was there last month, the Blue Sky Cellar was closed and the following week it was open. Talk about a bad time to leave DL just before they open the BSC. As always, I had to get some pics on my walkway.

The TSMM line was already going towards the street, you can't see it on this pictures but it was towards the entrance.















Now is time to go inside the BSC.





Most of the BSC inside was based on the updates for the LMR. It was neat with all the sketches and arts of all the updates on the park. I am looking forward these next few months when the LMR will make its debut in May.


















I watch the video of the updates of the LMR and Cars Land and was good to see all the AA inside the LMR and the test of Radiator Spring Racers car. I left the BSC and try to find any hearts or signs on the way.











I decided to head on over to the Hollywood Pictures Backlot and find any signs.











I than got a FP for ToT, and one of them was a ticket for one aracade game token at Flynn's Arcade during ElecTRONica. I know that these are random and you can get lucky by getting one. When I got mine that day, I had gave it to somebody. But I will tell you in my TR later.






After getting my FP at ToT, I walked around HPB and try to find any hearts or signs on the way. But with no luck, I couldn't find any heart shapes around the HBP. On the way the Celebrate Gospel was today and had to take some pics of the signs. I was thinking of going inside and see the Gospel which was in Stage 17






Celebrate Gospel Sign














I than went back to DL to do some pics of the area and find any more heart signs.






The lines towards DCA is getting busier when I left DCA.





Than DL is getting busy too.





Looks like they are also running the Fred Gurley that day.





The streets are getting busier and busier during the day, but at least it is walkable than a street with people leaving the park at night. 











I than head on over to Frontierland and do the DLRR and see the other side of CC. But I had to get some pics on the way.

Mark Twain back side





Mark Twain & Columbia





I will get back to my TR later today.


----------



## Sherry E

Again, great job with Heart Quest!  I had a feeling that hearts are probably all over DLR, hidden away, but may or may not be easy to spot.  You are doing a very impressive job of hunting them down in both parks!

Yes, I miss the old Skyway ride too.  Mind you, I didnt like riding in it because I don't really like heights, or dangling from a cable in the air in a slightly swinging bucket, BUT I really miss seeing the Skyway buckets glide across the Disneyland skyscape.  For so many years, that was a part of my visual memory of Disneyland - seeing those buckets going through the Matterhorn.  They were always there when I went to DLR as a kid, all the way up until the '90s, I guess.  It's weird to not see them anymore, even though they've been gone for so long.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Again, great job with Heart Quest!  I had a feeling that hearts are probably all over DLR, hidden away, but may or may not be easy to spot.  You are doing a very impressive job of hunting them down in both parks!
> 
> Yes, I miss the old Skyway ride too.  Mind you, I didnt like riding in it because I don't really like heights, or dangling from a cable in the air in a slightly swinging bucket, BUT I really miss seeing the Skyway buckets glide across the Disneyland skyscape.  For so many years, that was a part of my visual memory of Disneyland - seeing those buckets going through the Matterhorn.  They were always there when I went to DLR as a kid, all the way up until the '90s, I guess.  It's weird to not see them anymore, even though they've been gone for so long.



There are hearts around the DLR that are hidden. Just don't know where they are unless you go around and look carefully. I still have more, but I have to make this TR very interesting. 

I remember those old days when I at least ride it once a day or even more. I just love going through the Matterhorn everytime I ride it. That was part of my childhood and I wish it was still there. I also understand why they took it out because of people spitting or throwing stuff out of the bucket when they are in the air. Plus it is hard for handicapped people to enter the bucket. I wish that was back and also the Peoplemovers. Even though I like the Peoplemovers at WDW, I love going through the Tron tunnel when it was there and go through the Autopia area.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  February 19, 2011  Part 6*​
Now is the time to get back to the TR. Still going through all the photos and some r good and some r bad. Maybe it is almost time for me to upgrade my DSLR camera to a new one that has better resolution. But with limited resources, I can say that this is still a good camera. Enough of this, lets get back to the TR.

I left off at the ROA and have decided to ride the DLRR and take pictures of the back side of CC. If you have read my prior posts, I got the front side of CC from the DLRR. When I got to the NOS station, I was waiting for the train and the next one I got to ride was the C.K. Holliday Engine #1 with Holiday 4. 
















After getting on Holiday 4, went through Splash Tunnel and now taking the pictures of the back side of CC. As you have seen in my other posts that I have got the front side of CC. This time I got the back side where Winnie the Pooh is located. There was no honey pot cars outside as expected, just an empty station.





















I rode around until I got to the MS Station. 










When I got off the DLRR, the park started to get a little busy, but not as bad as I have expected. Before I head on out of the park and check into my room at BW Placentia north of Anaheim. I decide to go on the Mark Twain and get some pics of CC and the construction area. But on the way, I had to get some pics of flowers on MS USA.






As you have already said Sherry, this does not count as part of the Heart quest since it is a Valentine Day decor that is not usually there during any season at DL.





Now the flowers around the Hub which are very nice. The flowers have the color of the Valentine Day season.




















SB Castle looks good as always.





Now is time to go on the Mark Twain and go around the ROA to see everything.






It was around noon that I have got on the Mark Twain.





Tiana's Mardi Gras event was starting when it was noon. This was the 2nd show of the day and now I am taking pictures on top of the Mark Twain



































Looks like I ran out of pictures on this post. I will post the rest of it when I get back later today. Have a great day everyone. I didn't know why I videotape it that day, but I did watch this show the next day and videotaped it. So it will take some time when I get to that part of the TR.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
Nice installment.  We've never ridden on the steam boat either.  You got great pictures of Tatiana and her entourage from there.  Your flower pictures are great too!  Such a spot of spring.  I'm here looking at 8 inches of snow on the ground.

You have inspired me to finally begin my trip report from our WDW trip between Christmas and New Years Day.  It is fun to re-live a trip.
TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> Nice installment.  We've never ridden on the steam boat either.  You got great pictures of Tatiana and her entourage from there.  Your flower pictures are great too!  Such a spot of spring.  I'm here looking at 8 inches of snow on the ground.
> 
> You have inspired me to finally begin my trip report from our WDW trip between Christmas and New Years Day.  It is fun to re-live a trip.
> TK



Thx TK. 

I am looking forward to your TR at WDW. Can't wait to read and check out your pictures.


----------



## skiingfast

Great perspective on the family fun for Mardi Gras.


----------



## Sherry E

Beautiful pictures of the flowers, Bret!  

You're right - the colors of the flowers very much say 'Valentine's Day.'  That's how it should be.  I would love to see all kinds of green flowers around for St. Patrick's Day too!

I was confused when I was at DLR in November (right after the holiday season started) and saw a flower bed that looked more Easter-ish than Christmasy, and then in December at DLR, I saw a flower bed at the PPH that looked much more Valentine's Day-ish than Christmasy!  It was weird.  Of course, I saw poinsettias around, too, and those are obviously out for the holidays, but the Easter and Valentine's flower arrangements were a bit odd in the middle of the holiday season.

And true, while those specific heart shaped decorations in Town Square were for Valentine's Day and don't really count in Heart Quest, I still think they are really cool and fun to see.  Were those heart decorations only in that Town Square area, or did they extend up Main Street to other areas?


----------



## kaoden39

I really wish that they had been doing the Mardi Gras family fun when we were there.  I would have loved that.  It doesn't look quite as crowded to me as it was on Monday.  I love you pictures Bret.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Great perspective on the family fun for Mardi Gras.



Thanks Matt, I still have to go over my video when I taped Tiana's Mardi Gras event and edit each frame and make it into a picture.



Sherry E said:


> Beautiful pictures of the flowers, Bret!
> 
> You're right - the colors of the flowers very much say 'Valentine's Day.'  That's how it should be.  I would love to see all kinds of green flowers around for St. Patrick's Day too!
> 
> I was confused when I was at DLR in November (right after the holiday season started) and saw a flower bed that looked more Easter-ish than Christmasy, and then in December at DLR, I saw a flower bed at the PPH that looked much more Valentine's Day-ish than Christmasy!  It was weird.  Of course, I saw poinsettias around, too, and those are obviously out for the holidays, but the Easter and Valentine's flower arrangements were a bit odd in the middle of the holiday season.
> 
> And true, while those specific heart shaped decorations in Town Square were for Valentine's Day and don't really count in Heart Quest, I still think they are really cool and fun to see.  Were those heart decorations only in that Town Square area, or did they extend up Main Street to other areas?



Thx Sherry. The flowers around the Hub and around the resort were all very beautiful.

That was very odd to have valentine day color during the Holiday season. I thought they would replace it with Holiday color flowers. I don't know what the DLR is thinking, but maybe this year during the Holiday season that they will have holiday color flowers at the whole resort.

When I saw the Valentine Day decor at Town Square, I thought there would be more around the Hub area. I don't think I saw any around the Hub, but I will check on my pics when I keep doing my TR.




kaoden39 said:


> I really wish that they had been doing the Mardi Gras family fun when we were there.  I would have loved that.  It doesn't look quite as crowded to me as it was on Monday.  I love you pictures Bret.



That would be a really good idea to have Mardi Gras FF on Monday especially it was a busy day. It would have drawn more people in NOS with Tiana's Mardi Gras and the characters all dressed up. I agree with you Michele, on Monday seemed more crowded than Saturday or Sunday. Thank you Michele for following my TR. 


I am busy today and I will try to get back to the TR tonight and it is taking me some time to edit Tiana's Mardi Gras show that I have videotaped on Sunday.

Also I am now considering doing another trip to DL in *April 8-10* because there is a Yu-Gi-Oh! TCG (Trading Card Game) Championship Series Tournament at the Anaheim Convention Center and I am possibility going down there to play and deal with other players. This is not a guarantee, but I just found out a few days ago that the tournament will be in Anaheim. This will be another good excuse to go down to DL and have some fun. We will wait and see if I will go or not. Some of you guys have influence me to go down during Presidents Weekend last week and it was enjoyable. But this time it will be during Spring Break which should be crowded but or even more crowded.


----------



## kaoden39

You're welcome Bret.  We went to DCA on Tuesday and I was told that Disneyland was crazy busy, even busier than Monday.  I am glad we missed out on that.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> You're welcome Bret.  We went to DCA on Tuesday and I was told that Disneyland was crazy busy, even busier than Monday.  I am glad we missed out on that.



Wow,  good thing I left on Monday and didn't stay for another day at DL. It does make sense since a lot of the schools were off the whole week. I have talked to some of my friends and said that they were going to DL this week even though I asked them if there kids will miss school. But they said that they are off the whole week. I would have guess that since the schools are off, the parks would be really crowded.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> Wow,  good thing I left on Monday and didn't stay for another day at DL. It does make sense since a lot of the schools were off the whole week. I have talked to some of my friends and said that they were going to DL this week even though I asked them if there kids will miss school. But they said that they are off the whole week. I would have guess that since the schools are off, the parks would be really crowded.



I think most of what we dealt with was younger than school age kids.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> I think most of what we dealt with was younger than school age kids.



I see you have a good point, but it just seemed that on Monday there were a lot of young teens in the park when they were in line.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> I see you have a good point, but it just seemed that on Monday there were a lot of young teens in the park when they were in line.



Yeah, but Monday was actually President's Day.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Yeah, but Monday was actually President's Day.



Of course. This was a very interesting experience at DL last week.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  February 19, 2011  Part 7*​
Time to get to another part of the TR. I left off at the Mark Twain when I was riding it to get some photos of CC under construction and showed part of Tiana's Mardi Gras event. After seeing the event when I passed on the Mark Twain, I saw Splash with all the construction and the Hungry Bear restaurant. It was kind of interesting to see the whole land closed, but it does need refurbishment for the higher crowds.

Mark Twain & Columbia side Dock





Splash Mountain under Construction










Splash Mountain Track all drained right by the ROA










Even the walls are still up around Splash Mountain when CC is closed. But Splash won't be ready until May and it should be a short amount of time until CC is reopened. 











DC Canoes all lined up when not in used.





Hungry Bear Restaurant having a long refurbishment.





Just kept going down the ROA and taking a few pictures.















After getting off the Mark Twain, it was around 12:30 and I have decided to head on out of the park and go to my hotel room. Before I left the park, I had to get a couple of pictures down the walkway and the parking structure. I was kind of surprise that it didn't rain yet, maybe it will be a nice day and don't have to get out the umbrella. Some people had their ponchos on and have the umbrellas out. 
















I was thinking of going to DTD and go inside the WoD store, but I need some rest and head back to the Mickey & Friends Parking Structure.






On the 2nd level of the parking structure and has a good view. Talk about a empty parking lot around 12:45.





I left the DLR and head on over to the BW Plus Placentia hotel north of the DLR. When I got there, it was right next to a high school. I didn't know what High School it was but it was in a decent area. When I first looked at the hotel, it said that it was renovated earlier this year. It did looked like it was renovated. For only 60 a night with a nice LCD tv with multiple channels and a full breakfast can't beat it. Here are some of the pics from the King room at the BW Plus Placentia. I was really messy when I got to the room especially I got to LA very early that day and have got little rest.































I just rested up for awhile until Sara (Funball) said that she was already at the resort and said that I was there. I wasn't there since I have checked in my room and told her that I will be there around 2 to 2:30. Than I left the room and was back over to DL. When I left, it was getting cloudy and it seemed it was going to rain that day. 

I will get to that part another time. I am exhausted and going to sleep.


----------



## tksbaskets

That is a really nice hotel!  How far from the parks is it?  LOVE your pictures.  So fun to come along on your trips! 

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> That is a really nice hotel!  How far from the parks is it?  LOVE your pictures.  So fun to come along on your trips!
> 
> TK



It was a 6 mile drive to the DLR. It was around 25-30 minutes to get from the hotel to the main entrance of DL if it is not that busy to get in the parking structure and I get on a tram asap. It was a very nice hotel and the room was great. The reason that I will not stay out there again is that with the driving to the resort and waiting to get on the tram just takes a lot of my time. I must have lost about 30 minutes during my whole trip to wait for a tram and walk to the parking structure at night.


----------



## skiingfast

Great pic, which one? The first in the last post.  It's a sort of odd site to look down the dock when neither boat is stored in it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Great pic, which one? The first in the last post.  It's a sort of odd site to look down the dock when neither boat is stored in it.



Which boat would you prefer to look at while it is in the dock. The Mark Twain or the Columbia? It would be nice to see the Mark Twain in the dock since the Columbia is more in the docks when the park opens in the morning when both are running.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  February 19, 2011  Part 8*​
It's now time to return to the long day TR during Presidents Day weekend. 

I just have left the BW Plus Placentia and got to the park around 2:30pm. After I got to the Mickey parking structure, the first thing I did was head on over to DCA to meet Sara (Funball) and do some nice activities at DCA. When I got in the park, the place started to get more and more cloudy which means a storm is on the way. I am hoping that the storm won't be much of an issue, but we will wait and see.
















When I got close to the Blue Sky Cellar, there was Sara right by the Boudin Bakery Tour entrance. It was nice to meet with Sara again and get to do some fun activities at the DLR. So the first thing we did was head on over to CS. The last time I was there, she wanted to go on CS, but I chickened out and we didn't do it the last trip. But this time, we will do CS for her. I was just hoping that it wouldn't rain when we got on CS.











When we got to CS, the line was almost at 30 minute wait, but she had her GAC card and we were able to bypass the line and we only had to wait for about 5 minutes to get on CS. We were on the back side of the car and it was fun to ride CS. Here is our pics of CS from the photo.






After CS, I asked her what do you want to do and she said that we should head on over to DL and do some of the rides over there. I have np with it and we are headed to the other side. When we were walking out of DCA, it now started to rain. Not just sprinkling a rainy day. Talk about getting lucky when we were on CS and now it started to rain.











So we head on out while it kept raining and there were some people who have ponchos, rain jackets and umbrellas. At least I brought my umbrella with me and I can't believe I forgot my poncho. It was even worse for Sara who didn't bring any and just wearing her sweatshirt. 











We left DCA and head on over to DL. It was still raining just sprinkling right now and the first thing we did was head on over to Indy and use the pass to get in early. But on the way, we kept walking down while more and more people are in their ponchos, jackets, and umbrellas while it was raining.











When we looked at the wait time at Indy, it was already at 55 min wait. We got to get in early so we only had to wait around 10 minutes to get on Indy. She took some interesting pictures inside the queue and I just got some on the way.
















We than left Indy and I told Sara that I am doing the heart quest from Sherry and that was our next thing to do at DL. To find any heart shapes that I have missed while I was here by myself. Right now it stopped raining for now and this was a good timing when we got off Indy and do the heart quest.











So our next stop was back in the Hub and on our way to look for any hearts out there. While we were out there I couldn't find too many hearts since I looked hard early. She said that we should go on some rides in FL. We went towards the castle and saw some hearts right over at the well where the statues of Snow White and the seven Dwarfs are. So we head over there next.











When we got there, there were heart shapes on the bridge. I can't believe that I didn't see this earlier everytime I look on the other side of the castle. But this is good for anyone who miss this.











Also was interesting while we were there, a man and his family was asking everyone that he was about to propose to his GF in the area. We were all surprise to see something like this. I have read a lot of times on the threads of where the best spots to propose at DL. But to see it in person felt really special. The lady came by in the area and the nice gentleman asked for his hand in marriage and she said yes. This was a beautiful scene to see on a rainy day. It made both of our days to see something like this. Maybe in the future when I am about to get engaged, I will do the same thing one day.






I will continue this TR later today since I am about to go to the movies with my friends. Talk to you later and have a nice day.


----------



## tksbaskets

Have fun at the movie!  We saw Unknown today.  It was good.  I enjoyed your installment.

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  February 19, 2011  Part 9*​
Now back to my TR after being at the movie theater this afternoon. Just have finished dinner and now time to get back to it.

I have left off around the well where Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs statues are at after someone made a proposed. Than both Sara and I have walked back to FL and try to find any heart shapes around the resort. After all there were a lot of different heart shapes around the area. Here are many heart shapes around the area. It stopped raining for now, but right now it can start anytime.

FL & PP is still crowded like always.





If you can barely see it, there were some heart shapes on the clock atop of PP.




The PP Exit Sign which has heart shapes on the gate





Even though it was upside down, you can see heart shapes on the Mr. Toad Wild Ride





Than we moved into deeper into FL and found more different heart shapes around the area.

Teacup outside the Mad Hatter store





Lantern at Teacups had heart shapes





Another lantern heart shape





Than we decided to head on AiW. The line was already at 20 minute wait but we used her GAC card to get past the line and get on in just 2 minutes.











Its been years since I have ridden AiW. I just like walking pass by it until they added those ugly additions to the ride for the guests safety when the ride breaks down. I can understand why the city did that, but it just looks so ugly when I walk past it. I also got to take some pics for the heart quest as you other DISers know about the ride.





















After we got off AiW, we decided to head on back to DCA to do some other activities. But before we do that, we found more heart shapes right by the AiW ride where the restroom is. Which has so many different heart shapes.






Heart shape light pole right by the restroom





The White Rabbit statue by the restroom has a few heart shapes





Heart door by the restroom





Cheshire Cat heart shape restroom sign





When we got to MS, the Disneyland Band was heading down towards Town Square for the Flag Retreat.
















Than they were about to do the Flag Retreat at Town Square.





When we got outside the main gates, Sara convinced me to take a picture of the Let the Memories Begin Sign outside the entrance. So I just did it while it was not raining right now.











That it for tonight, but I will get back to another of the trip tomorrow.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> Which boat would you prefer to look at while it is in the dock. The Mark Twain or the Columbia? It would be nice to see the Mark Twain in the dock since the Columbia is more in the docks when the park opens in the morning when both are running.



I agree, last visit the Twaint was in the Dock in rehab,  it's nice to see the stern wheel stick out, but it was wrapped in green tarps.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1 – February 19, 2011 – Part 10*​
Its now time to get back to the TR. Now I am in part 10 of the TR. At least this is not taking longer like the last TR. If I want to finish this TR, I would be done with the 2nd day on Sunday. But I have to make this interesting for you guys.

After Sara and I have taken pictures at the Let the Memories Begin Sign at the entrance, we head on over to DCA. We decided to go to Muppet Vision 3D, but the attraction was closed due to ElecTRONica setting up the TRON Legacy 3D Movie preview. I also didn't eat a hot meal all day and so I stopped at Award Wiener's for a corn dog which was a small portion for me. I didn't plan to eat large since I will be eating with my DB and his GF in Irvine. Just when I was about to be finished with my corn dog, it started to pour at that time. A lot of the people were running to find shelter and we were still in the eating area at the Award Wiener's eating area. At least we were underneath something when it was raining.











After I finished, there was anywhere to go so we decided to head on over to the Animation Academy to take shelter. Sara didn't bring an umbrella, poncho or jacket and she was soaking wet (Sorry Sara, you told me to tell everyone what has happen when we were stuck at the Animation Building). It was pouring out there when we took shelter underneath the Animation Building.

Some of these pics are blurry when it rained















Sara says hi to everyone that day.





Since it was raining like crazy outside, we decided to go inside the Animation Building and take refuge until the storm has passed.  Hey I was saying that it was raining like crazy outside and with Sara has no rain equipment, she will get soaked, so we just stayed inside until it cleared. There were a lot of people inside the building taking refuge from the storm. The Animation Building mostly would have the images and clips of the Disney movies, but right now they are doing some work on it so it remained blank the whole time. 
















When we were inside, the next thing we did was go inside the Sorcerer's Workshop. I was kind of surprise to see that Sara hasn't done this yet. It is a fun way of how Disney does there magic on there work. So we went inside and she was amazed that she hasn't done this after all the time she has been in DCA.











After we finished the Sorcerer's Workshop and left the Animation Building, it stopped raining right now. So we headed on over to Monsters Inc. 

Here are more signs for my Sign Quest





After finishing Monsters Inc., I have decided to head on back to the parking structure and get my tripod for the 8pm WoC show. When I was about to leave, Sara was going to stay in the HBL and do ElecTRONica that night. I also gave her my free token FP that I have got earlier at ToT FP machine. She was happy to get the FP and took a picture of it. So I left the HBL and head on back to the parking structure.






When I got back from the parking structure and got my equipment, Sara text me and see if I want to do some other activities before 8pm WoC show. I said yes and met her again at the HBL right by the End of the Line stand which sells alcohol. She was sitting down and talking to some nice people in the area. She was excited to see me and we did the TRON Legacy Sneak Peak. It has been awhile since I have seen it since November. I can't wait to see the movie when it comes out in 3D.

Than after that, I rushed straight over to PP and get ready for WoC. When I got there, the viewing area was already 1/3 full and some family took my spot right in front of the yellow fire hydrant. I was kind of disappointed that someone took my spot, but I should know what I have got myself into when I watch the 3D movie with Sara. It was no big deal and I just waited until the WoC show start at 8:00pm. It wasn't raining when I was waiting and hoped that it won't rain that night. Just about a few minutes until the show started, it started to sprinkle a little and than when the show was in progress, it started to pour. A lot of the people around me said that they were leaving and don't want to be in the rain during the show. When it kept pouring and pouring more and more people started to leave right next to me and from the viewing area. Just when the show was about to be over, it started to barely sprinkle. Talk about bad luck when it drenched at the beginning of the show and started to sprinkle later during the show. 

When it was around 8:30, Sara text me and said if I want to hang out with her at Flynn's Arcade, but I told her that I have dinner with my DB and GF in Irvine so I declined. She was alright with it and told me to have a great time during my trip.

So I left DCA around 8:45 and that means it is time for the fireworks. Since I didn't see any fireworks in the sky, the DLR must have canceled it due to high winds. Even though it did rain today, it did feel just a little windy. I would also guess that F! was also canceled due to the rain and high winds. So it must have been a bummer for the people at DL to see the nighttime events canceled.






I got to my car at the parking structure and head straight on over to Irvine to meet up with my DB and his GF. I got to her apartment at 9:30pm and we decided to go to Gina's Pizza Parlor. It is in the Irvine University campus area and had pizza that night. 

We left the pizza parlor around 10:30 and head straight on back to her apartment and dropped my DB and his GF off. Than I head on straight back to my hotel at Placentia. I didn't get back until 11:30pm. So I took my shower and went straight to bed. That was my day on Saturday February 19, 2011.

This was a fun day and a very bad day for me. The best part was hanging out with Sara (Funball) again at the park just like the last time. But we did more rides than the last time. The bad part is when WoC show was raining while it was running. I did videotape the show but I had to use my umbrella to cover the video camera while the back side of my body was soaked. It was disappointing that it rained, but I should know what I was getting myself into. At least I did WoC that day instead of RDCT since it was canceled due to high winds or rain. This was a fine day and will get to the next day later during the week. Sorry not too many photos during the nighttime events when I don't get good resolution at dark when I don't use a flash.


----------



## tksbaskets

Looks like you and funball had as much fun as possible with the soaking rain.  A soggy day at the park is better than a day at work   Your night time picutres in the rain are better than I get in the good weather!  Thanks for sharing.

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Looks like you and funball had as much fun as possible with the soaking rain.  A soggy day at the park is better than a day at work   Your night time picutres in the rain are better than I get in the good weather!  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> TK



Even though it was wet, it was a fun day. Your right bout that TK that it is better to be at the park at a soggy day than at work. Some of the nighttime pictures were not that good.

Thank you TK for following.


----------



## Funball

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, sans-serif]..yep .. I was kinda soaked! It wans't to bad, I am tough. The thing that really got me was the 2 seconds of hail we had, which brett did not mention happened during his corn dog session at AW! And then all the sudden it rained HARDER and was COLDER!! thank god for the animation building though...of course we were advised to just stay in the animation building as did 50 other people, but i had my ear warmer thing on and my gloves so i was.. well ok i won't like it was cold 
[/FONT]






mvf-m11c said:


> *Day 1 – February 19, 2011 – Part 10*​
> 
> 
> Sara says hi to everyone that day.



[FONT=Trebuchet MS, sans-serif]UH OH!! HAAHAAA!! I just noticed in the photo above that is me! Am I texting?? I think I am.. thanks brett, you got a photo fo me doing what I do best—texting![/FONT]


----------



## Funball

.and actually to tell you the truth, by the time electronica came that night umm I didn't care if my shoes and my socks were wet or not because I couldn't even feel anything from the knees down due to the cold...


----------



## Sherry E

Bret - I think I forgot to comment on the last round of Heart Quest photos, but, again - fantastic job!  Isn't it interesting how, when we focus on finding one particular thing (hearts, signs, wreaths, Christmas trees, etc., etc.), we find so many more of that thing than we expected to find?

And I forgot to mention earlier (when looking at your picture by the wishing well) that we also saw a proposal in progress back in November.  We didn't catch the whole thing, but the guy was proposing to his girlfriend on Main Street at night, when everything was lit up and beautiful. This was the second day of the holiday season, so it was quite crowded and a lot of people were walking around this couple on both sides.  But I think she said yes!

One of my friends' husbands proposed to her in front of the Castle many years ago.  I have a feeling that a lot of people get engaged at Disneyland, probably either in front of the Castle, by the well or on Main Street.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Funball said:


> [FONT=Trebuchet MS, sans-serif]..yep .. I was kinda soaked! It wans't to bad, I am tough. The thing that really got me was the 2 seconds of hail we had, which brett did not mention happened during his corn dog session at AW! And then all the sudden it rained HARDER and was COLDER!! thank god for the animation building though...of course we were advised to just stay in the animation building as did 50 other people, but i had my ear warmer thing on and my gloves so i was.. well ok i won't like it was cold
> [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Trebuchet MS, sans-serif]UH OH!! HAAHAAA!! I just noticed in the photo above that is me! Am I texting?? I think I am.. thanks brett, you got a photo fo me doing what I do besttexting![/FONT]



On yea, I forgot about that when I was eating my corn dog and all of a sudden it hailed right by us. Thx for remembering that Sara. It did rain harder when I have finished and than we decided to run over to the Animation building and take cover. At least your ears were warm, mine were cold since I didn't bring my beanie. LOL 

NP, you were texting while I was taking a pic of the Sorcerer's Workshop sign inside the Animation building.




Funball said:


> .and actually to tell you the truth, by the time electronica came that night umm I didn't care if my shoes and my socks were wet or not because I couldn't even feel anything from the knees down due to the cold...



I would say that you are a tough person and don't care if it hailed, you still would do electronica no matter what. I know that it sucked when it was drenching during WoC. Where were you during that time? I would assume that you were at Flynn's Arcade.




Sherry E said:


> Bret - I think I forgot to comment on the last round of Heart Quest photos, but, again - fantastic job!  Isn't it interesting how, when we focus on finding one particular thing (hearts, signs, wreaths, Christmas trees, etc., etc.), we find so many more of that thing than we expected to find?
> 
> And I forgot to mention earlier (when looking at your picture by the wishing well) that we also saw a proposal in progress back in November.  We didn't catch the whole thing, but the guy was proposing to his girlfriend on Main Street at night, when everything was lit up and beautiful. This was the second day of the holiday season, so it was quite crowded and a lot of people were walking around this couple on both sides.  But I think she said yes!
> 
> One of my friends' husbands proposed to her in front of the Castle many years ago.  I have a feeling that a lot of people get engaged at Disneyland, probably either in front of the Castle, by the well or on Main Street.



It's no problem Sherry. I know that you will be following my TR and I do appreciate it for following as well as the rest of the other DISers.  You are right about that when we focus on finding one particular thing at the DLR. Especially when we are there for the enjoyment of the rides and entertainment. That's why we have the threads to tell other people about these things while they concentrate on there trip. This was an enjoyable quest and very challenging. 

It is so nice to proposed to someone that you want to be with for the rest of your life and what better place to do it in front of SB castle or right by the wishing well. That is a nice proposal in front of SB castle when it light up at night. 

You are correct that a lot of people have proposed right by the castle or by the wishing well. It would also be nice to get married at the DLR. But I would say that would be very expensive. The chapel at WDW Grand Floridian is a very nice spot to have a wedding when you get a good view of Cinderella castle.


----------



## kaoden39

I could not do things like WoC in the rain.  No freaking way!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> I could not do things like WoC in the rain.  No freaking way!!



I can understand what you meant Michele. Some people would not even dare to stay out there and watch WoC when it was raining. 

I don't even know why I did that. It suck that I didn't have my poncho since my back was wet as well as my backpack. Luckily none of my electronics got wet when my bag got wet. It would have been a disaster if my iPad or video camera got wet.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> I can understand what you meant Michele. Some people would not even dare to stay out there and watch WoC when it was raining.
> 
> I don't even know why I did that. It suck that I didn't have my poncho since my back was wet as well as my backpack. Luckily none of my electronics got wet when my bag got wet. It would have been a disaster if my iPad or video camera got wet.



Yeah, it would have and I don't think that is worth it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Yeah, it would have and I don't think that is worth it.



At least I won't do that again since I have see WoC 7 times and have done it in a rainy day. It was so annoying to hold the umbrella over my video camera while the back part of my back was wet. I had to protect my video camera from the rain. The video was so bad and the lens got wet that I can't upload it since it would be bad on my youtube videos.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> At least I won't do that again since I have see WoC 7 times and have done it in a rainy day. It was so annoying to hold the umbrella over my video camera while the back part of my back was wet. I had to protect my video camera from the rain. The video was so bad and the lens got wet that I can't upload it since it would be bad on my youtube videos.



Bret, you're lucky you didn't get sick.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Bret, you're lucky you didn't get sick.



Your right about that. At least I didn't stay at the DLR too long, it would have been bad if I have stayed longer and possibly catch a cold that night. 

I'm sorry to say this that I won't finish the TR tonight since Mozilla crashed on me and I lost all my post for the TR. I am tired right now and will do it tomorrow. Sry everyone.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  February 20, 2011  Part 1*​
Time to get back to the TR.

After a long day on Saturday from driving from Sacramento to Anaheim, I got the rest and now was the time to enjoy another time at the DLR.

I got up around 8am in the morning since I had ate dinner with my DB and his GF late Saturday night. I needed that rest and now I am bout to enjoy a nice day at the DLR. 

I left the hotel around 8:30am and I knew that I am leaving the hotel late and it should be kind of crowded when I get there. Than I got to the Mickey parking structure around 9:00am and I head on over to the tram loading zone and get to the park before more and more guests showed up.






Daisy level Sign





When I got off the tram and headed on over to the DL gate, it was kind of busy with so many people heading on over to DL or they are waiting to get to DCA. My plan was to get inside DL and do my heart quest.











The time when I got in the park was around 8:45am it was pack with a lot of people taking pictures in front of the DLRR MS station. Than I just decided to walk on through and head over to Town Square.











In Town Square, there were just a few people in the area and it was walkable. Than I just went along the road and looked at the shops on the right hand side and see if I can find any heart shapes. Than I have found one in the windows.















Than I decided to go on over to TL and get a FP for SM. I am not planning on riding it since I have done it so many times. But this was a smart move since it was kind of crowded. At least the Hub was a ll nice and quiet.











When I got to TL, it was already that crowded with a lot of people in line. BLAB was already at 10 minutes and the line was outside already. Astro was already at a 15 minute wait and I said I'm not planning on going on BLAB since it is that long.











Than I head on over to SM and already the line was at 40 minute wait and the FP return time was till 10:40am. When I got my FP, it was at 10:45am I was just a minute late to get the 10:40am FP.






After that, I decided to head on over to Mickey's Toontown and get some of hearts during my quest. Along the way, I saw that a lot of the lines around FNSV & Matterhorn were already at a long wait. It was just an awful morning when I got there late.











The Matterhorn line was already long and they still haven't open the FL side. Thats why the line was so long on the TL side. 






Than I head on over to Mickey's Toontown and find any hearts. On the way, it was just quiet right by IASW. This is a good time to head on over to MTT and find any hearts.











When I got to MTT, I looked around the land and didn't find any hearts until I head on over to Minnie's house which has a few hearts. Thx Sherry for the tip of the heart shape on top of the house. Also there was another one of the Valentine Day heart decors on Minnie's lawn.
















After getting the pictures of the hearts at Minnie's house, I kept looking around MTT and see if I can find anymore. I didn't find anymore and decided to head on out and go over to DCA and get my FP for WoC. On the way, I found some interesting heart shapes on the way. I also had my long zoom lens and got some of the hearts that were hard to see.

The heart shape flower from the Teacups.





Heart shapes of the clock tower of PP.





Thats it for now and will get back to the TR tomorrow.


----------



## skiingfast

Bret:
  I took a long time to catch up on your TR.  I'm left wondering if you used the SM FP or not.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Bret:
> I took a long time to catch up on your TR.  I'm left wondering if you used the SM FP or not.



I didn't use any of the FP that weekend except for the WoC FP on Saturday. I just like collecting FP. and don't use them unless I want to go on those rides.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  February 20, 2011  Part 2*​
Back to the TR. I just have left off in FL after getting some pics of the heart shapes around the area. Since I have got most of the heart shapes around the area while I looked closely, it was time to head on over to DCA and get my FP for WoC. I was not on planning to see WoC that night, but I just like to collect the FP as a souvenir. 

I have taken this picture with the short lens, but with the extended lens, it is easier to show you this heart shape on the window cover. This is above the Pinocchio ride.





I have left FL and now walked down toward MS. When I walk right on the right hand side, I am looking at the windows and find any heart shapes. The park started to get busier and busier when I walked down MS. Not surprised when it is during a busy weekend.











I found this heart shape mirror in the windows of Jeweler Shop Sign











I than head on out of the park and when I left, the lines were already long towards DL and DCA. Mostly around 9:45am I am at DCA and getting my FP, but since it is 10am, I am a bit running late when I got here at 9am. It's been awhile since I had to wait in a long line to get into DCA. Mostly that is DL the one that I have to wait in a long line.











When I got inside DCA, it was kind of modest with a few people in the Sunshine Plaza and than I head on over to GRR and get my FP.











Than I got to GRR and gave my AP to the CM at the FP machine, I was hoping that I would get blue again. But I got yellow. This is the first time that I got a different color than blue. It didn't matter to me since I am not planning on seeing WoC that night. It was disappointing on Saturday that it rained and my video turned out so bad. I have seen this show so many times, that it is not the first time I am seeing it.






After that, I decided to head on over to PP and go on MFW. I was not planning on going on TSMM since the park has already opened the back side and that day was so crowded. I would expect the line to be as long as 40+ minute when I got down there. We will wait and see shortly.











Paradise Pier looks good like always in a nice blue day.










When I got down the walkway, the line was already passed towards CS. That was kind of crazy to see the line all the way towards CS. But they didn't extend the line so thats why the line way long.





















After walking pass the TSMM line which was crowded, I head on over to MFW. But I will get to that another time and will get back to the TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  February 20, 2011  Part 3*​
After passing TSMM and that long line, the first ride that I did at DCA is MFW. This is now my first ride that I will do everytime I come to DCA instead of TSMM. When I got to MFW, I was the first person to get on the non-swinging gondola. At least it wasn't that cold that morning and it would be perfect to ride it.

When I have got up, I used the longer lens since I have used the regular lens on Saturday. I had to take pictures of all these different areas around DCA and DL. It was neat to take more pics of Cars Land that is still under construction.

LMR still under construction on the outside.





Matterhorn Mountain looks good from a distance





Soarin & SM





GRR Mountain





ToT





Looks like there are walls around the Cars Land area










It was neat to see that opening through the rock where Radiator Spring Racers will be.





Cars Land is getting better and better everytime we see it.



































Another shot of the WoC platform from the top.





LMR










More pics from DL















CS





After when I went twice around MFW, I got off and off to look for anymore hearts around DCA. It was difficult to find hearts in DCA than in DL. But we will wait and see. I will get back to the TR later.


----------



## kaoden39

Great pictures Bret.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Great pictures Bret.



Thank you Michele, I also like your pictures from Pixie Hollow.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Michele, I also like your pictures from Pixie Hollow.



Oh thank you.


----------



## Funball

kaoden39 said:


> I could not do things like WoC in the rain.  No freaking way!!



It's all apart of the experience michelle! 




 just like brett said and yes I agree if it was hailing with wind chill of -2 i'd still me drudging it at electronica! And yes brett I was at flynn's arcade at that time! And I was sitting under covers drinking my glowjito!


----------



## Funball

mvf-m11c said:


> On yea, I forgot about that when I was eating my corn dog and all of a sudden it hailed right by us. Thx for remembering that Sara. It did rain harder when I have finished and than we decided to run over to the Animation building and take cover. At least your ears were warm, mine were cold since I didn't bring my beanie. LOL
> 
> NP, you were texting while I was taking a pic of the Sorcerer's Workshop sign inside the Animation building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that you are a tough person and don't care if it hailed, you still would do electronica no matter what. I know that it sucked when it was drenching during WoC. Where were you during that time? I would assume that you were at Flynn's Arcade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's no problem Sherry. I know that you will be following my TR and I do appreciate it for following as well as the rest of the other DISers.  You are right about that when we focus on finding one particular thing at the DLR. Especially when we are there for the enjoyment of the rides and entertainment. That's why we have the threads to tell other people about these things while they concentrate on there trip. This was an enjoyable quest and very challenging.
> 
> It is so nice to proposed to someone that you want to be with for the rest of your life and what better place to do it in front of SB castle or right by the wishing well. That is a nice proposal in front of SB castle when it light up at night.
> 
> *You are correct that a lot of people have proposed right by the castle or by the wishing well.* It would also be nice to get married at the DLR. But I would say that would be very expensive. The chapel at WDW Grand Floridian is a very nice spot to have a wedding when you get a good view of Cinderella castle.




i keep hinting to matt that the wishing well is a good place for when our(matt and i's) time comes..


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  February 20, 2011  Part 4*​
Now back to the TR. 

After finishing MFW and getting a lot of different pictures in the sky, it was time to head on back over to DL and videotape Princess Tiana's Mardi Gras Celebration in NOS. The last time I have seen it was on the Mark Twain for the 12pm. I was planning on seeing the 11:00pm show. After getting off of MFW, the line for TSMM was still at least 40+ minute wait and the line was already at the walkway. Talk bout a long line to get on TSMM.






Here was the hearts again on the Point Mugu Tattoo shop sign






























While I was out of the park, the lines going into DCA is getting long.






Over at DL, the lines are not that long since it they have multiple gates to enter the park.






When I got back inside DL around 10:30am, it was not that crowded. I thought it would be more crazy in there but looks like not. So I than headed on over to NOS.











In NOS, Goofy, Donald, and Pluto in their costumes were greeting the guests around Cafe Orleans. I like Goofy and his costume as well as Donalds











After seeing the characters, I decided to head on over to the ROA for the show. I was right in front of the anchor since I have watched it on Saturday, I knew where to watch the show.











Than the show has started and this was similar to the show back in 2009 when Tiana had her show on the Mark Twain. But this time, they put her, Prince Nevine, and Louis on the walkway with other CMs. It was a nice show.































Also I have videotaped the show so all of you DISers can watch it if you haven't seen it yet.

Princess Tiana's Mardi Gras Celebration

That's it for now and I will get back to the TR later.


----------



## Sherry E

I love, love, love Donald's and Goofy's Mardi Gras outfits!  Goofy is so colorful - like he is right off of a float during a Mardi Gras parade in New Orleans - and Donald is rocking the Mardi Gras beads!  Too cute!

And, as always, a continued fantastic job on Heart Quest!!  I think you put the rest of us to shame on all the Quests!  You are so thorough!


----------



## kaoden39

Everybody looks so great in their Mardi Gras Clothes and what a fun celebration.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I love, love, love Donald's and Goofy's Mardi Gras outfits!  Goofy is so colorful - like he is right off of a float during a Mardi Gras parade in New Orleans - and Donald is rocking the Mardi Gras beads!  Too cute!
> 
> And, as always, a continued fantastic job on Heart Quest!!  I think you put the rest of us to shame on all the Quests!  You are so thorough!



Both Donald's and Goofy's Mardi Gras outfits were colorful and fit the NOS theme. The costume designers did a great job with their outfits. 

Thank you Sherry. The heart quest was daunting and hard, but it was fun to do just like all of the other quest. I didn't do too many rides just like my last trip. I like to be there for the nighttime events (WoC, F!, & fireworks). I am just a contributor to any of the quest that we do like all the other DISers. 



kaoden39 said:


> Everybody looks so great in their Mardi Gras Clothes and what a fun celebration.



I completely agree with you Michele. The characters look great in the Mardi Gras costumes and it was a a good Family Fun Weekend.


----------



## kaoden39

With the music and everything that to me has to be the best of the festivals.  I love the party atmosphere.  And I would have loved to see the 'gator.  I never remember his name.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> With the music and everything that to me has to be the best of the festivals.  I love the party atmosphere.  And I would have loved to see the 'gator.  I never remember his name.



The music was and atmosphere was great and this was was better to have it in NOS than at the festival arena. The gator name is Louis.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  February 20, 2011  Part 5*​
After watching Princess Tiana's Mardi Gras Celebration at the ROA, I decided to go around the park and still look for any hearts or signs that I have missed. So I went the back side of Frontierland. The weather was still calm, but the crowds just keep coming in around 11:15.











BTMRR still looks good as always










Fantasyland is always crowded no matter what. During the slow season or the busy season, it does draw a lot of crowds. 











When I got to FL and closer to MTT, I decided to get a FP for RRCS. I was not planning on riding it since I have done it before. I have told you guys that I like to collect FP and put it in my scrap book with my other FPs from other rides at DL and WDW.






It was a little busy at MTT, but not that crowded.










Ward Kimball at MTT station





The characters started to come out of IASW and you know what it means.





It's 11:30am in DL





After watching IASW, I decided to go on my favorite ride at the DLR, the DL monorail. So I went towards the TL side and get on. But I had to get some other pictures on the way.






When I got to the lagoon, I had to take some pics of the monorail and the submarines.










Around the FNSV, there was a huge line for people to get on the ride and the stroller area was so large that I couldn't get in the monorail line.





Than I have got pass that line and I just missed riding on Monorail Red, so I had to wait until Monorail blue showed up at the station.
















After riding around the DL monorail, I head on out and decided to go back to the MS and do some other activities. I decided to ride on the DLRR since my legs are tired from all that walking. When I got to the TL station, I waited until the Ward Kimball showed up at the station.











When I got to the MS station, I decided to leave the park and get some rest before I come back later that day for RDCT. The lines are the gates are getting longer while more people are coming during the day. I knew this was going to happen when more and more people show up later during the day. Before I did that, I went to DTD an do some shopping so I won't have to do it on Monday. The first thing I did when I was in DTD was to head on over to the Lego Store. My DC birthday was in a few weeks and he likes Legos, so I decided to get something over there since I have my AP and get a discount. I got him a Star Wars Lego set which was $50. It was expensive, but he and his family do so many nice thing for me and my family. He will be very happy with it.





















Than I left around the park around 12:00. Than I just went around Anaheim and did some shopping at some different stores. I will be back at the park around 5pm that night. But that will be another time.


----------



## skiingfast

I'm glad I made it through the TR, as of now anyway.

One picture that sticks out and I find kind of funny.  Is over the GCH you can see the Splash the mountain and the possibly taller masts of the Sailing Ship.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  February 20, 2011  Part 6*​
Now back to the TR after a long day on Sunday and Monday. I would have done it yesterday, but I need to get some pictures from RDCT and Memories. I have already downloaded Memories on youtube than I will get pics of Memories on the thread. But that will be part 7 later.

When I got back to my hotel, I rested up until 4:30pm. So I didn't get back to DL around 5:00pm. I needed to get back to DL so I can get my good spot for RDCT in front of SB castle. I didn't care if I had to wait 2 hours, but I want a good spot so I can videotape as some of you have followed my past TR.

When I got back to DL, the park was kind of crowded with all the people going on the rides and getting something to eat. Than I walked to the Hub and see if there were any people in the area waiting for the fireworks. I should have known better than that, but I wanted to get the spot no matter what. 






It was still too early during the day, so I decided to go find something to eat. I haven't eaten at the Tomorrowland Terrace in awhile, than I head on over there. 











The lines at TT, were already so long that I decided not to eat over there. I haven't eaten at the Royal Street Veranda yet, so I decided to head on over to NOS and get a steak gumbo. On the way, I passed FL and the lines were as long. Almost all of the lines were on average of 30+ minute wait on most of the rides. 

When I got to Frontierland, the F! CMs were getting the area ready for the 9pm F! show.











The RSV, line was almost towards Cafe Orleans and I knew that if I wait in that long line, I won't get back to the Hub around 6:30pm. I than decided to head on over to Stage Door Cafe and get some chicken nuggets. The line were not that bad. I only had to wait around 5 minutes and I took my food with me back to the Hub.

When I got back to the Hub, my spot was not taken yet and the benches were still empty. I thought that all the benches would be all filled up around 6pm. But it wasn't and I was lucky to rest my back. When I was eating at the Hub on the bench, I talked to a nice gentleman that was saving a spot for them for the fireworks. We had a nice conversation about the park and was nice to talk to someone. 

After I finished my food, it was around 6:30pm and I decided to get my spot in front of the curb right where the benches are. When I set up my tripod, a couple asked me why I am setting up my tripod so high. I told them that the CMs will ask everyone to stand up for the fireworks. They thought that by sitting on the benches, they wouldn't have to stand up during the show. I said that would be nice, but that's how they do things at DL. I just waited until RDCT started at 8:45pm. This really helped me a lot when they started the show at 8:45 instead of the usual 9:30 time. After the fireworks, I head on over to IASW for Memories.






Than RDCT started at 8:45 and as always, it is so great to watch this amazing firework show. I always cry everytime I watch this show. It will never get old to me. I love Believe, but RDCT is just better. I videotaped RDCT with my Sony HD camcorder and than I made it into a picture from each scene. Hope you enjoy it. 

















































































Than after the fireworks, I than head on over to IASW very fast to get a spot for Memories. But that will be another time on the TR.


----------



## mikeyas

Wow. Beautiful pics of the fireworks! I am loving your trip report!


----------



## tksbaskets

GREAT fireworks pics!!


----------



## Sherry E

I agree with TK and mikeyas, Bret!  Outstanding fireworks photos!  

I also love all of the variations of Matterhorn pictures you have been posting in this TR - close-up shots, blue sky/clouds shots, the side of the Matterhorn with the heart-like shape, etc.  You've presented a lot of different views of the Matterhorn that make it appear as though it's a different subject in each one, and not the same thing.


----------



## mvf-m11c

mikeyas said:


> Wow. Beautiful pics of the fireworks! I am loving your trip report!





tksbaskets said:


> GREAT fireworks pics!!





Sherry E said:


> I agree with TK and mikeyas, Bret!  Outstanding fireworks photos!



Thank you mikeyas, TK and Sherry. It was nice that the fireworks from my video was good and the pics were even better. I will also try to upload the firework show later this week since I have been busy with other things. I am bout to upload "The Magic, The Memories, and You!" pictures from my video, so it will be awhile until it is done.




Sherry E said:


> I also love all of the variations of Matterhorn pictures you have been posting in this TR - close-up shots, blue sky/clouds shots, the side of the Matterhorn with the heart-like shape, etc.  You've presented a lot of different views of the Matterhorn that make it appear as though it's a different subject in each one, and not the same thing.
> 
> Each of the different angles of the Matterhorn are very unique and different from one another. It is always great to take pictures of the mountain everytime I see it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  February 20, 2011  Part 7*​
Back to the TR. This will be a two part of "The Magic, The Memories, and You!" since I have multiple pictures of this nighttime show at IASW. 

When I left the Hub after RDCT, I head on over to IASW. But when I got to the FL Matterhorn Mountain side, the area was still closed off due to RDCT. So I had to go across from the TL Matterhorn side. It only took me about just two more minutes to walk from the TL side than the FL side of the Matterhorn. 

When I got close to IASW. There were a lot of people waiting right in front of IASW. I was curious if all of these people were waiting for Memories. But when the CMs let all the people in the area, most of them were going on IASW. When I got up, they roped off an area and they brought some K9 dogs in the area that was roped off. I was wondering why they did that, but someone left a nice purse on the ground. The CMs think that it was some kind of threat, but it was nothing. When they removed the bag, they let the people in the area for Memories. I was lucky to get a front row spot for the show. Now is the time for "The Magic, The Memories, and You!" at 9:30pm.

























































































































I will post the rest later today when I get back.


----------



## tksbaskets

I LOVED this installment.  It was just like being there for the show.  Were the pics from your video camera?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> I LOVED this installment.  It was just like being there for the show.  Were the pics from your video camera?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Thank you. Have you seen my video on youtube. The Magic, The Memories, and You! The whole video turned out well than I have expected and the clips of each pic was even better.

Your welcome, TY TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  February 20, 2011  Part 8*​
Now part 2 of "The Magic, The Memories, and You!" and back to the TR. 





























































That was an amazing show with all the special effects on IASW. Luckily I didn't watch it in advance. I know skiingfast (Matt) that you want me to videotape this show and it turned out very good. 

After Memories, it was already 9:45pm and that means the dolls and the clock is showing 9:45pm.
















When I took pics of the clock, it was time for me to head on back to the hotel and rest up. Since the park was crowded that night and I will be leaving later in the afternoon on Monday. On the way, the park was still crowded in FL. I also had to take some pics of SB castle that night.











TL Astro Blaster





There were still a lot of people heading out of the park. 





I left the park around 10pm and than head on back to the parking structure. I didn't get back to the hotel around 10:30pm since getting on the tram was long so I just walked back to the parking structure. I hate waiting to get back to the parking structure since there were a lot of people waiting to get back to it just like me. 

It was great to watch RDCT like always and to watch Memories. Even though I had a terrible time on Saturday during WoC when it was raining, but it did made up on a nice day on Sunday with RDCT and Memories. The nighttime events were great and it was fun to be out here at DL at night. Now the last day will be posted anytime.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you. Have you seen my video on youtube. The Magic, The Memories, and You! The whole video turned out well than I have expected and the clips of each pic was even better.
> 
> Your welcome, TY TK



This was SO fun to watch!  You must have been right next to a speaker, the music is so clear.  Like being there!!


----------



## kaoden39

I always enjoy your pictures so much.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> This was SO fun to watch!  You must have been right next to a speaker, the music is so clear.  Like being there!!



I believe one of the tower speakers was right on the left side right by the IASW Toy Shop. The sound was so clear and there was some people that did speak during the show. But it wasn't that bad.

It would be nice to see Memories at Cinderella Castle at WDW. I have a trip in December later this year and hopefully they will still have it during my visit. I will definitely videotape that show if they have it. 



kaoden39 said:


> I always enjoy your pictures so much.



Thank you Michele. I can't wait to read and see more pics from your TR.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> I believe one of the tower speakers was right on the left side right by the IASW Toy Shop. The sound was so clear and there was some people that did speak during the show. But it wasn't that bad.
> 
> It would be nice to see Memories at Cinderella Castle at WDW. I have a trip in December later this year and hopefully they will still have it during my visit. I will definitely videotape that show if they have it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Michele. I can't wait to read and see more pics from your TR.




Thank you Bret.  I am going to make an effort to add more later.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  February 21, 2011  Part 1*​
It's been awhile since I have done my TR since I have a lot of things to do the last couple of days. So now I am all free again tonight and now is time to get back to the TR. 

On a Monday morning, it was the last day at DL which is always sad for me that I am leaving that last day. But it was also good for me to get back to Sacramento to see all my family and friends. I left the BW Placentina hotel around 7:30am that morning and now back to the DLR. The hotel that I have stayed was an enjoyable, but when I go back to DL in the future, I will be staying close because I didn't like driving my car to the Disney parking lots and spend half an hour getting and going to the parking lot. 

I got to the Mickey parking structure around 7:45am and got to the park when it was opened at 8am. I thought there would be some people especially since it is Presidents Day. 











As always, when I get to the park when it opens at 8am, there is no one in the park. Just a few people and is easy to walk around MS Town Square. So I decided to go and ride BLAB first.






During my walk down MS, I had to look again at the windows to find any heart shapes during my trip. On the way down the street, I found a heart shape in one of the windows. This was close tot eh Blue Ribbon Bakery Store.











After that, I head on over to TL and when I saw the construction over at ST, it now has some tarp all over the main entrance. This was very interesting to see that the crew put up the tarp on Monday and didn't do it the whole weekend. So this was very interesting to see.
















Before I head on over to BLAB, I had to get my FP for SM. I always love collecting FP from SM. I barely ride it, I believe the last time I rode SM was when I did the ride vehicle quest. At least the line wasn't that long and the ride return sign was at the right time in the morning. I got the FP that is showing at the time on the bottom of this picture.






After that, I head on over to BLAB and get my high score. I also remember that the Star Trader store was closed due to refurbishment. The store for Start Trader was int he Starcade room which was crazy. I also can't believe that I had to get some signs during the sign quest since I have been concentrating the heart quest.






Than I got on BLAB and this time I did better than Saturday. I had 1,203,500 points that morning. I wasn't the highest that day since someone had 2,000,000+ that day. That was crazy for someone to have a high score that morning.











On the way out of BLAB, I also had to take some more pics of the construction of ST. They had some more tarp close to the Star Trader store.











Than I went around the park again and try to find any heart shapes around the park. But I also walked around TL which I like to do every morning.

FNSV line is mostly that short in the day, but very long later during the day.





Here is the same pic of the Matterhorn Sherry that has a shape heart where the former Skyway used to go through the mountain.






At least the seagulls are still on the buoy. Looks like one of the submarines are coming off the side dock and onto the main line. I didn't get a photo of one of the subs that is moving out. But I know I saw that.






Over in FL, there were quite a number of guests in the area. 











When I was in the area where Casey Jr. is, I have found another heart for my quest. This heart is where the merchandise and refreshment cart is located. This is something that a lot of people would not have guess when they see the cart.






I went to the back side of Frontierland which I like to walk all the time.
















After leaving BTMRR, I head on over to NOS. But that will be another time.


----------



## Sherry E

Wow - it's amazing that you kept finding more hearts!  I thought Heart Quest sounded like a good idea for a "Quest" and that it was something that would be reasonable.  

In other words, I was pretty sure there would be at least a few good hearts around DLR, if not a variety of them in different themes and styles.  It's not like it was a quest to find ostriches or 4-leaf clovers around DLR, or something that would be really far-fetched and unlikely!! 

But I think Heart Quest turned out to be an even better Quest than I imagined!

Yes, I still think the shape in the Matterhorn now looks more heart-shaped than it used to.


----------



## kaoden39

Bret, you sure manage to find the hearts.  I think next trip your quest should to just have fun.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Wow - it's amazing that you kept finding more hearts!  I thought Heart Quest sounded like a good idea for a "Quest" and that it was something that would be reasonable.
> 
> In other words, I was pretty sure there would be at least a few good hearts around DLR, if not a variety of them in different themes and styles.  It's not like it was a quest to find ostriches or 4-leaf clovers around DLR, or something that would be really far-fetched and unlikely!!
> 
> But I think Heart Quest turned out to be an even better Quest than I imagined!
> 
> Yes, I still think the shape in the Matterhorn now looks more heart-shaped than it used to.



It was really easy to find any heart shapes in DL, but it was really difficult to find any in DCA. And I am still not done, I have found some more in NOS that I didn't take any pictures during the first two days. But the next TR post that I will do possibly later today or tomorrow, there was some in NOS. The sign quest was exhausting since there were way over a thousand of them around the resort. The heart quest was a good quest and it would be neat if other DISers would try to do this, just like the Tree and Wreath Quest we all did during the Holiday season.

Without that part of the rock in the heart shape, the Matterhorn would have a true heart shape in the mountain from that angle.




kaoden39 said:


> Bret, you sure manage to find the hearts.  I think next trip your quest should to just have fun.



Thank you Michele. 

It was a fun quest to do. What is there to do that will be fun since I am mostly going there by myself next month with my friends? They are not planning on going into the park on any of the three days, they are there for the convention. Maybe on these next two trips in April and May, I might be able to have a fun time of doing the rides and shows than doing a quest. But we will wait and see. I am still waiting for "The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Undersea Adventure, ST2 and Soundsational parade, LMR and ST2 won't be able to see until August, but I will get to see the debut of Soundsational during Memorial Day weekend in May. I was bummed that LMR and ST2 won't be opened the following week during my trip. 

It would be nice to be with someone in the park and do all of these different activities, but after doing so many solo trips these last few months, it just has not been the same for me. I still like going to the park, but it would be nice to be with someone for the entire trip. It has been great to hang out with Sara (Funball) on my last two trips. Maybe I need someone with me during the whole trip and will make it fun for me.

The reason why I like doing these quests that Sherry has been mentioning is the fun of looking for all of these different parts and scenes around the resort that we don't talk about.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  February 21, 2011  Part 2*​
Now for the 2nd part of Day 3 at the DLR. I have left off around BTMMR in Frontierland. After taking some pics of BTMRR, I head on straight over to NOS. At least it was still quiet in NOS especially it will get really bad later during the day.











When I got to NOS, the decorations during Mardi Gras Weekend for Family Fun Weekend was nice, but this almost seems like the Holiday season in November/December but without the bright lights. Taking as many pictures of the decorations around NOS and found some hearts that we would never expected in NOS.

Nice decorations on the light pole in NOS during Mardi Gras Weekend










Here is another heart shape for you Sherry and the Heart Quest.















I believe this counts as a heart





A heart shape locket from the Jewels of Orleans store















After that, I decided to go on the DLRR and take more pics of CC which you don't see anyone out there. While I wait at the NOS, I got to ride on the Ward Kimball Engine #5 with Holiday 5 car set with the Lilly Belle. This was kind of interesting to see that the Ward Kimball had Holiday 2 car set that weekend and than they change it to Holiday 5. It was kind of neat to see that they changed the cars in just a few days.
















Now after getting on the Ward Kimball and Holiday 5, we went through the tunnel and now back in CC. I just took a few pictures again of CC facing towards the ROA. 





















Than I went around on the DLRR until I hit the Mickey's Toontown station. 











I got off the DLRR and decided to head on over to DCA and get my FP and get on MFW.






On the way down towards MS, there are more and more people in the park which means that it would be crowded that day.











I left DL and now time to go over to DCA, but that will be another TR.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

your pics are great as always! However I have to say a special thank you as well.

 I popped over to see if you had posted the fireworks yet and found the ones you shot of RDCT last year. Now I have heard about these fireworks over and over and have never seen them myself. When we went in Dec they were of course playing the Holiday fireworks and b4 that I hadn't been to DL in 8 years. 
We played it on my husband's desktop as he has a very large monitor since he does video editing.

I am sitting here now with happy tears running down my face what a wonderful show Thank you so much for getting such wonderful video I cannot wait to see this show in person but I am speechless. We plan to play it again tomorrow night for Colton and if it results in any Coltonisms I will of course share them with you here but once again Thank you for a memorable moment that really touched me.


----------



## skiingfast

Bret.  A couple days ago I though of a good idea for a Quest.  Of course now I can't remember what it was.  Anyway I'm glad you got some more sections of the trip up.  For a while it seemed to end upbruptly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

TheColtonsMom said:


> your pics are great as always! However I have to say a special thank you as well.
> 
> I popped over to see if you had posted the fireworks yet and found the ones you shot of RDCT last year. Now I have heard about these fireworks over and over and have never seen them myself. When we went in Dec they were of course playing the Holiday fireworks and b4 that I hadn't been to DL in 8 years.
> We played it on my husband's desktop as he has a very large monitor since he does video editing.
> 
> I am sitting here now with happy tears running down my face what a wonderful show Thank you so much for getting such wonderful video I cannot wait to see this show in person but I am speechless. We plan to play it again tomorrow night for Colton and if it results in any Coltonisms I will of course share them with you here but once again Thank you for a memorable moment that really touched me.



Thank you Sherri, can't wait to read and see more pics from your trip as well. Here is the link towards where I have posted RDCT from my trip last month. [post=40237259]RDCT Fireworks 3/20/11[/post]

I have videotaped RDCT on my last trip and I don't know why I haven't posted it yet on youtube. I'm still editing the video since I am not home all the time. When I post on the threads, I am mostly doing it from my work computer. RDCT is a very special firework show, I still consider it my favorite firework show over Believe and Halloween Screams which are so amazing. Magical is a nice one too. I am glad that you are enjoying my RDCT from last year. You will like this years RDCT since I have used my tripod and it won't be wobbling like last years. This show is a must see in person since you can't see everything in the video. The fireworks can come from left to right and behind you around the hub. *Hopefully I will try to upload it today if I have time.*

Your welcome Sherri and I hope that your son likes the show. Thank you for coming along the TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Bret.  A couple days ago I though of a good idea for a Quest.  Of course now I can't remember what it was.  Anyway I'm glad you got some more sections of the trip up.  For a while it seemed to end upbruptly.



I was just away from my computer last week and had little time. It will be interesting to see what quest you have this time Matt.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I finally uploaded RDCT on my youtube during my trip last month. This is for you *TheColtonsMom (Sherri)* Hope you and your son like watching this amazing firework show.

RDCT Part 1

RDCT Part 2


----------



## TheColtonsMom

mvf-m11c said:


> I finally uploaded RDCT on my youtube during my trip last month. This is for you *TheColtonsMom (Sherri)* Hope you and your son like watching this amazing firework show.
> 
> RDCT Part 1
> 
> RDCT Part 2



We just finished watching it and here's your 2 best comments from Colton

"Dreams really do come true when you are at Disneyland" and
 "This is just like being back at Disneyland!" 

I actually wish we had been shooting video of him while he watched there were some great faces in there!

his favorite segments were Indiana Jones, Star Tours & POC but he sang with the Tiki room and got very excited about Tink's appearance. Memories of our trip flooded out of him the whole time a lot of remember when we did...everything! He got very excited to hear Mr disney's voice too. Thanks again!


----------



## mvf-m11c

TheColtonsMom said:


> We just finished watching it and here's your 2 best comments from Colton
> 
> "Dreams really do come true when you are at Disneyland" and
> "This is just like being back at Disneyland!"
> 
> I actually wish we had been shooting video of him while he watched there were some great faces in there!
> 
> his favorite segments were Indiana Jones, Star Tours & POC but he sang with the Tiki room and got very excited about Tink's appearance. Memories of our trip flooded out of him the whole time a lot of remember when we did...everything! He got very excited to hear Mr disney's voice too. Thanks again!



It was very interesting with the Indy part this year and last year. Last year the castle shot out flames. This year, the castle shot out fireworks. They did alternate some of the fireworks that they have used in the past. 

You are welcome Sherri and glad to hear that your son liked the video.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  February 21, 2011  Part 3*​
Back to the TR. 

Now I have left off leaving DL around 9:40am that morning and on the way towards GRR for another WoC FP. When I got in the park, it was not that crowded as yesterday. I got there late on Sunday since I was resting while this time it was easy to get in. When I passed Soarin, the line was already at 20+ minute wait while I see a lot of people in line. This was kind of interesting to see a lot of people in line at Soarin. 






I than went to the GRR FP machine and as expected around 9:50am, I got a blue FP for the 9pm WoC show. It is very interesting what color you get when you arrived. Around this time, you mostly get blue FP, but sometimes you can get a yellow FP on a very busy day. 

After getting the FP, I went toward the area where they barricade towards PP. As always when you show up close to the time when the whole park opens, there are a lot of people on there way towards TSMM. I still like to do TSMM, one day I will do that first again before MFW.






On the way towards PP, all the people are there for TSMM and the line was already towards CS. But the CMs have not extended the line yet so the line feels so long when you walk down towards TSMM.






I than decided to head on over to MFW and get my usual aerial view of the DLR.






I always like going on the non-swinging gondolla.






The weather was very nice that day, especially it was a little cold when I was up in the gondola.



























































































After finishing MFW, I than head on out to do some other activities at DCA.


----------



## Sherry E

Before I forget, I wanted to say I love the hearts from New Orleans Square!  

See, that's exactly the type of thing I was envisioning when I came up with Heart Quest.  I was thinking that there had to be some heart shapes in various areas of DLR that are not the typical colors or styles.  In other words, they are not all red hearts or pink or whatever.  And some of them are actual pieces of merchandise inside shops, and not out in the open.  I figured there had to be some in other lands that fit the theme of those lands - which is exactly what you found in NOS!  

Great job!!  I'm actually surprised that there don't seem to be any hearts in a jungle-type style in Adventureland, but not so far, I guess. 

Now I find myself looking at everyone else's TR photos and instantly spotting the hearts in the photos, even if they were not participating in Heart Quest!!  I can't help it!  I was reading through Laurie's/DizNee Luver's TR, and I think in 2 or 3 of the photos there were hearts.  She didn't know that those hearts would be relevant, of course.  She just snapped the pictures!  But I was instantly saying to myself, "Oooooh!  There's a heart!"


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Before I forget, I wanted to say I love the hearts from New Orleans Square!
> 
> See, that's exactly the type of thing I was envisioning when I came up with Heart Quest.  I was thinking that there had to be some heart shapes in various areas of DLR that are not the typical colors or styles.  In other words, they are not all red hearts or pink or whatever.  And some of them are actual pieces of merchandise inside shops, and not out in the open.  I figured there had to be some in other lands that fit the theme of those lands - which is exactly what you found in NOS!
> 
> Great job!!  I'm actually surprised that there don't seem to be any hearts in a jungle-type style in Adventureland, but not so far, I guess.
> 
> Now I find myself looking at everyone else's TR photos and instantly spotting the hearts in the photos, even if they were not participating in Heart Quest!!  I can't help it!  I was reading through Laurie's/DizNee Luver's TR, and I think in 2 or 3 of the photos there were hearts.  She didn't know that those hearts would be relevant, of course.  She just snapped the pictures!  But I was instantly saying to myself, "Oooooh!  There's a heart!"



Thank you Sherry. 

I believe that Adventureland and TL in DL was the hardest to find any heart shapes.


----------



## kaoden39

Somehow I am not surprised that it was hardest to find hearts in Tomorrowland and Adventureland.  They aren't that romance friendly.


----------



## Sherry E

kaoden39 said:


> Somehow I am not surprised that it was hardest to find hearts in Tomorrowland and Adventureland.  They aren't that romance friendly.



I could easily see there being some hearts cleverly etched into the tikis in or around the Tiki Room, and there are probably heart shapes somewhere on merchandise in some of the TL shops.  Most of the heart shapes in Fantasyland are not symbolizing romance, after all - it's more like they are symbolizing whimsy and fantasy.


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> I could easily see there being some hearts cleverly etched into the tikis in or around the Tiki Room, and there are probably heart shapes somewhere on merchandise in some of the TL shops.  Most of the heart shapes in Fantasyland are not symbolizing romance, after all - it's more like they are symbolizing whimsy and fantasy.



Yeah, you know you're right.  I think though that you really have to look to find it.  Of course that is part of the fun.


----------



## Sherry E

kaoden39 said:


> Yeah, you know you're right.  I think though that you really have to look to find it.  Of course that is part of the fun.



Part of the fun...and part of the madness that sets in when you can't find any, I suppose!!!  I'm sure I'd be ready to scream after a while of looking.

There may not be any in the tikis, but it seems like if hearts were going to be anywhere in Adventureland, that's where they'd be.


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> Part of the fun...and part of the madness that sets in when you can't find any, I suppose!!!  I'm sure I'd be ready to scream after a while of looking.
> 
> There may not be any in the tikis, but it seems like if hearts were going to be anywhere in Adventureland, that's where they'd be.



I would be screaming too!!


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> I finally uploaded RDCT on my youtube during my trip last month. This is for you *TheColtonsMom (Sherri)* Hope you and your son like watching this amazing firework show.
> 
> RDCT Part 1
> 
> RDCT Part 2



Hi,
For me too now that I know what RDCT stands for!  Loved hearing Julie Andrews do the intro.  Wonderful!  Thanks for sharing~ 

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi,
> For me too now that I know what RDCT stands for!  Loved hearing Julie Andrews do the intro.  Wonderful!  Thanks for sharing~
> 
> TK



Glad to hear that you know what RDCT is and you are welcome TK. 

Now is time to go back to the TR after being gone from my CPU the last few days. I'm just watching the NCAA tournament all day today and its been great to watch some good games.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  February 21, 2011  Part 4*​
Back to the TR. 

After finishing taking my pics on MFW, I decided to go around DCA and try to look for any heart shapes that I have missed. 






After leaving PP, I just walked over to a Bug's Land which I like to walk down and see some other things around the park.











I don't have too many pics during this last part of the day since I have taken these pics in the past.






When I was in Hollywood Pictures Backlot and when I saw this wall with all these different shapes and items on it, I found my hearts on it including some hidden ones too.






Everytime I go past the Off the Page Store, I had to get a nice book or music/dvd at this place than the other stores.






Than after doing everything over at DCA, I decide to head on back to DL and see how crazy it is around 11am that day.






When I got to the turnstiles at DL, it was kid of crowded with some people, but I should expect it to be busy since it is close to noon.






I love taking the picture of the DLRR Station when the trains pull in.











When I got inside the park, it was already crowded. It's been awhile since I have seen the park this crowded since July 2008. The lines were already almost on average of 20+ and its not even noon yet.


























After browsing around Adventureland, I head on over to the ROA and go to Tom Sawyer's Island. I haven't been to the island in years. I believe the last time I been there was almost three years ago. I also was there to do my sign quest. Even the line going to Tom Sawyer's Island was already crowded and I had to wait three rafts until I got over.











The Disneyland Band was playing on the Mark Twain.















Just when I was about to go over to Tow Sawyer's Island, the Columbia was just out of the side docks and on the main track. This took another 5 minutes of my time when to go over to the island.






When I got to the Island, it was time to find signs around the place. And as some of you already know that there are plenty.











I will post the rest of Tom Sawyer's Island signs and area so I will show more another time since I am watching the rest of the NCAA tournament.


----------



## skiingfast

Bret that's great you decided to try to wrap up the sign quest by a trip to TSI/Pirate Lair.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  February 21, 2011  Part 5*​
Time to get back to the TR.

The part I have left off was being at TSI. I was there to get the rest of the signs for my Sign Quest. This is one of the lands that I barely go anymore, but it was kind of refreshing to go back to TSI and walk through it.

Here are more pics of the signs around the island.






The Blacksmith shop where the paddle wheel is located on TSI










The Mark Twain is already back at the Docks















One of the two restrooms on TSI

























What do you see in the background of this picture?










Fort Wilderness. It has not been the same back in the old days when they let guests in the fort and I go up in one of the towers and see everything above the ROA.





The other restroom on TSI which is inside Fort Wilderness










The Columbia has no guests on board since it just came out of the docks.





The Graveyard by Fort Wilderness

























After getting most of the signs around TSI, it was time to go back to the mainland and do some other things. I will be right back with the TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  February 21, 2011  Part 6*​
Now is time to get back to another part of the TR. 

After finishing at TSI and getting pics for the Sign Quest, I decided to go back on the DLRR. Before I got to the NOS station, I saw that the CMs at the gate of the HM are telling people that the ride is broken and is closed. That must suck for the people who were in line and were force to leave the area. That whole day, the HM was mostly closed and than it opened when I was over at TSI and than it is closed again.











When I got to the NOS station, I got to ride on the Fred Gurley Engine #3 with the Excursion car set. I went around the park until I stopped at the TL station.
















When I got to MTT, the line was already long and seeing IASW line was even worse when the line was already towards the stroller area. 
















After getting off the TL station, I decided to go back on my favorite ride the monorail and get some good aerial view of the resort.

On the way, the lines for Autopia was already at 40+, FNSV line was already 30+ wait time and it feel like everywhere is crowded on a busy President's Day.


























When I got on the monorail, I got on Monorail Blue and decided to get off at the DTD station and do some pictures of the signs on the stores.






After getting off the monorail and now back to the sign quest with the stores in DTD.




































I decided to go back to DCA and get a FP, but that will be another time.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3 – February 21, 2011 – Part 7*​
After getting some pics of the signs of the stores in DTD, I went on over to DCA and do some last minute shopping and get a FP while I was out there. When I got to the park, the line was already long and there were even more people over here just like at DL. Before I head on over to Greetings from California Store I went over to Soarin and get a FP.











When I got to Soarin, the line was already at 45+ min wait time and the FP was already towards 5:00 when I picked up my FP. Talk about a crazy line, but that is not as crazy as WDW Soarin where the line can be as long as 2+ hour wait time. So I should not be complaining about Soarin at DCA than at EPCOT.






After getting my FP at Soarin, I went back to Greetings from California store and was about to buy some of the St. Patrick's Day merchandise. I have picked up the fore leaf clover light up lanyard for my neighbors, St Patrick Day pins, and the mickey ear hat which is the 2011 St. Patrick's Day. I would like to get something else for my DA, but there was nothing she would like at the store, so I head on back to DL and do some last minute shopping before I head back home to Sacramento.






When I got outside, it was still busy outside, but it was way better than a few hours ago when it was like a mob of people that were fighting there way in the park. But that was the good part, the bad part is when I got back inside DL.
















When I got inside the park and in Town Square, the Firefighter band were playing outside the station. There was a lot of people in the area watching the show and Chip & Dale were also with the band and dancing with some children.






The park was just a mess with all of these people that were here at DL. Walking down MS is just crazy and the wait time for the rides is not that good either. Luckily, I was here not to do any rides, but to eat and shop.






Look at these wait times, just crazy.





After that, I head on over to NOS and get some lunch, so I head on over to RSV and get some Steak Gumbo. When I picked it up, there were no tables or sitting areas around the area so I went over to Harbour Galley and ate my lunch over there. But before I got there, the lines for POTC were all the way almost towards the HM. It was just insane and its been awhile since I have seen the line for POTC to go that far. I had to walk on the other side instead of going towards the ROA since the line was in the way.


























I ate on the other side of the dock right by the Harbour Galley area. I have not ate on the other side of the dock and it was kind of nice and quiet to be. Not as quiet as TSI, but it was a nice area to stop and eat especially being away from the crowds.

After finishing my lunch, I had to get some of these signs for the Sign Quest.





















It was almost time for me to leave the park and go get my DB and head home. But before that, I had to get some pics of DL before I left and the long line at POTC.
















After getting though that crazy area in NOS and Adventureland, I head on over to the Emporium and bought some more gifts for my family and friends. I have bought a couple of T-shirts and pins for my friends. Than around 2:30pm, it was time to head on out of the park and head to Irvine to pick up my DB. 

I left the resort around 3pm and head on over to Irvine and get my DB. I picked him up at 3:30pm and now it's time to go back home. We didn't get back until 11pm since we got caught up in traffic and there were a few accidents on the way. It was annoying to have to wait in the traffic, but that was part of it. We got back safely and that concludes my trip for Feb. 19-21, 2011. I have survived President's Day weekend at the DLR.

This was a fun trip and a annoying one too. It was fun to enjoy part of the day with Funball and got to do RDCT. I was not happy on how my video turned up for WoC on Saturday when it was raining, but it was nice when it rained. 

Now I am planning my PTR for April 8-10, 2011. This will possibly be not much of a TR for me since I am participating at a tournament at the ACC. I will still try to take a lot of pictures for all of you and write one up. But before I do my trip in April, I will be heading to Houston one week before my trip so I can enjoy the NCAA Final Four in Houston.  I am so excited to go to Houston and watch three games for the Final Four. Than in a few days, I will be heading over to DL for a short trip.

Thank you for following my TR and stay tuned for the April trip.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
Thank you for sharing your trip with us.  I couldn't believe the wait times in your final installment  and the crowds!

Enjoy the final four.  Should be a ton of fun!

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> Thank you for sharing your trip with us.  I couldn't believe the wait times in your final installment  and the crowds!
> 
> Enjoy the final four.  Should be a ton of fun!
> 
> TK



TY TK for following my trip and DL was so busy during the afternoon. Luckily, I didn't have to go on any of the rides.

I am looking forward to the Final Four in Houston. I will remember to take some pics and post them on the thread.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just concluded my DLR trip last month [post=40025706]February 19-21, 2011[/post] This was a fun trip especially doing the Heart Quest. This was really challenging to do and it was a success. I know I didn't get all of the heart shapes at the DLR since I haven't checked all the necessary places out there. I like to thank all the DISers who have followed my TR. It was also fun to enjoy another day at the park with Sara on Saturday. We did way more rides this time around than the last time in January. During Family Fun weekend was Mardi Gras Weekend. When I first thought about it, it was like a regular Mardi Gras event at DL. Tiana's Mardi Gras Celebration was similar to her Mardi Gras a couple of years ago in NOS when the movie was about to be release. 

*Cast:* Me Bret 28, DBF and his DS

The reason I am doing this trip during a crowded Spring Break is that there is a YU-GI-OH! TCG (Trading Card Game) Tournament that is being held at the Anaheim Convention Center. I am a businessman and a player who loves to play this trading card game. It is the #1 trading card game in the world. It is from a Anime Show called YU-GI-OH! that has been running for more than 10+ years and is still the #1 card game. These tournaments are really rare and only happen once every two months. They go to these other cities around the US and around the world. Luckily it will be in Anaheim during that weekend and I was planning on going to it. Luckily while it is at the ACC, I could spend some time at the DLR and do some thing while I was over there. My plan is to play in the tournament and hope I do well. If I don't do well in the tournament and quit early, I could spend my time in DL on Saturday night. Since the tournament doesn't start until 10am, I could spend the first hour in the park on Saturday. Either way it goes for me, I am going to enjoy myself at the tournament or at DL. If I don't do too well, I will plan on doing some nighttime activities at the DLR. Even though it is during a busy time during Spring Break, I am looking forward to another trip to DL and hope to see some DISers at the parks.

I will be driving down from Sacramento to Anaheim with my DBF and his DS on Friday. Since he has school, we won't leave Sacramento around 3pm. We hope to arrive in Anaheim around 9:30pm that night. I might be able to get to DL that night if I have some time, but I would use that time to rest up and get ready for Saturday. We will wait and see. Since I am going with my friend, we were planning on driving straight to Anaheim instead of stopping at my grandmothers house. As some of you know that read my TRs, I always stop there and rest up before I head to Anaehim, but since it will be late, we will just drive straight on. Also that I have another driver, we can just switch off and it will be easy for the both of us.

I will be staying at BW Anaheim Inn on Harbour Blvd. This will be my first time staying at this hotel. Mostly I always stay at BWPPI or Stovall's since I love those locations and price. But both hotels are way more expensive than the Inn, so I thought to try this hotel. Even though it is $100 a night, it is better than paying BWPPI $125 & Stovalls $115 a night. 

My goal for that weekend is to participate in the YU-GI-OH! tournament and hope to do some business with these players. But if it doesn't go so well over there, I can use the other part of my day and enjoy DL. On Saturday night, I am planning on doing RDCT and "The Magic, The Memories, & You!" that night when the tournament ends. No matter what, I am going to enjoy myself in Anaheim that weekend.

I'm only just *15 days *till I am at the Happiest Place on Earth.  But first I have a date at the NCAA Final Four in Houston On April 2-5, 2011 which I am excited and than I will be in DL in a few days.

Thank you for reading my PTR and hope you can follow it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*7* Days away till another trip to DL.


----------



## skiingfast

Bret,

I though of a sort of quest.  Though it mostly depends on what is already is in your portfolio.

You could do a before and after of DCA.  Although most of it is now gone except stuff right around the entrance.  So much will be done, it would be cool if you could take pictures over the summer and next year from the same spot so you could post them old and then new, one after a the other as you tour around DCA.

Enjoy those games.  Go VCU!


----------



## deejdigsdis

mvf-m11c said:


> *7* Days away till another trip to DL.



Slow down!  I'm not caught up on your last trip yet.    I'm slowly making my way through your TR.  I always enjoy your photos.  Great job on the heart quest!  I hope you have a great time on your upcoming trip and I look forward to seeing the photos you come home with.



skiingfast said:


> Bret,
> 
> I though of a sort of quest.  Though it mostly depends on what is already is in your portfolio.
> 
> You could do a before and after of DCA.  Although most of it is now gone except stuff right around the entrance.  So much will be done, it would be cool if you could take pictures over the summer and next year from the same spot so you could post them old and then new, one after a the other as you tour around DCA.
> 
> Enjoy those games.  Go VCU!



As I was reading through the TR yesterday I was wondering what the next quest would be.  This one sounds fun.  I like "same spot" pictures and seeing what has changed.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Bret,
> 
> I though of a sort of quest.  Though it mostly depends on what is already is in your portfolio.
> 
> You could do a before and after of DCA.  Although most of it is now gone except stuff right around the entrance.  So much will be done, it would be cool if you could take pictures over the summer and next year from the same spot so you could post them old and then new, one after a the other as you tour around DCA.
> 
> Enjoy those games.  Go VCU!



That is a good idea matt. I have did some photos of PP lagoon when it was drained when the resort added the WoC platform. I believe it on this thread, but I have to look for it. I have some photos of LMAUA during the construction, Cars Land, etc. That would be a good idea to do.

I just left the reliant stadium during the Final Four in Houston and all the games were good. It will be Butler and UConn for the National Championship game.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> That is a good idea matt. I have did some photos of PP lagoon when it was drained when the resort added the WoC platform. I believe it on this thread, but I have to look for it. I have some photos of LMAUA during the construction, Cars Land, etc. That would be a good idea to do.



I know you have pictures of the still existing signs, but do you of the building fronts?  Stuff like the old Burger Invasion or Greetings from Califronia which are dissapearing (or gone) and will be opened with all new looks?  Not that I expect you to have some great shots of the Timon lot, that is now covered by the Cadillac Range and some framed buildings, but I think you get the idea.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Slow down!  I'm not caught up on your last trip yet.    I'm slowly making my way through your TR.  I always enjoy your photos.  Great job on the heart quest!  I hope you have a great time on your upcoming trip and I look forward to seeing the photos you come home with.



Sorry deej. TY for following my TR and I will take a lot of different pics during my short visit next week.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I know you have pictures of the still existing signs, but do you of the building fronts?  Stuff like the old Burger Invasion or Greetings from Califronia which are dissapearing (or gone) and will be opened with all new looks?  Not that I expect you to have some great shots of the Timon lot, that is now covered by the Cadillac Range and some framed buildings, but I think you get the idea.



I might have some of them, but since I have been using my DSLR since late 08, there might be some old photos from the old buildings at DCA. In the past, I have barely taken photos of the buildings than the ride vehicles. I have to look at them and see if I have some old photos of DCA.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I know this does not count as a TR for DL, but I like to share to you DISers of my visit in Houston during the NCAA Men's D1 Final Four. This was a fun weekend and very crowded.





















I'm just only two days away till my short trip to DL.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> I know this does not count as a TR for DL, but I like to share to you DISers of my visit in Houston during the NCAA Men's D1 Final Four. This was a fun weekend and very crowded.



At least it explains why you weren't in DL this weekend.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> At least it explains why you weren't in DL this weekend.



LOL.  Can't wait to go in just a few days Matt.


----------



## tksbaskets

What fun.  Too bad the final game was a snooze.  Did you have a good time?


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> What fun.  Too bad the final game was a snooze.  Did you have a good time?



I did TK. The atmosphere at the game was so energetic, way different than being at a NBA game where the atmosphere is just okay. During the biggest basketball weekend of the year in college basketball, it was outstanding. It was fun and exciting. After a good time out there in Houston, I am now looking forward to this weekend.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> I did TK. The atmosphere at the game was so energetic, way different than being at a NBA game where the atmosphere is just okay. During the biggest basketball weekend of the year in college basketball, it was outstanding. It was fun and exciting. After a good time out there in Houston, I am now looking forward to this weekend.



Was it like that everywhere in Houston, from getting off the plane until when you got back on?  Just some energy in the air, groups of people talking bball the whole time?


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> I did TK. The atmosphere at the game was so energetic, way different than being at a NBA game where the atmosphere is just okay. During the biggest basketball weekend of the year in college basketball, it was outstanding. It was fun and exciting. After a good time out there in Houston, I am now looking forward to this weekend.



Glad you had so much fun.  We went to the Frozen Four (NCAA Hockey tournament) last year and really enjoyed the atmosphere there too.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Was it like that everywhere in Houston, from getting off the plane until when you got back on?  Just some energy in the air, groups of people talking bball the whole time?



The atmosphere was so high for all the fans of UConn, VCU, Butler and Kentucky. Mostly the small schools like VCU and Butler were so energetic to be in the Final Four. Kentucky is back in the Final Four in over 10 years and the least energetic fans when I got there was UConn. Everywhere I drive around Houston, I always see a logo of the Final Four at the airport, office buildings with the facade, restaurants, and stores that have a logo of the Final Four. When I was about to leave, the energy was not that high for the other three teams while UConn was still energetic of winning the whole thing.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Glad you had so much fun.  We went to the Frozen Four (NCAA Hockey tournament) last year and really enjoyed the atmosphere there too.



That must be very neat to see the Frozen Four.


----------



## skiingfast

tksbaskets said:


> Glad you had so much fun.  We went to the Frozen Four (NCAA Hockey tournament) last year and really enjoyed the atmosphere there too.



When you went where did they hold it?  Were you following one of the teams in particular?


----------



## tksbaskets

skiingfast said:


> When you went where did they hold it?  Were you following one of the teams in particular?



Hi,
We are die hard University of Michigan Wolverine fans.  We have season tickets.  Last year the Frozen Four was in Detroit, MI which is less than an hour from home.  Our Wolverines missed the finals by one double overtime bad call goal....not that I'm bitter or remember.

This year our team is in the frozen four in Minnesota.  Too far to travel.  They play in an hour and a half.  GO BLUE!

TK


----------



## skiingfast

tksbaskets said:


> Hi,
> We are die hard University of Michigan Wolverine fans.  We have season tickets.  Last year the Frozen Four was in Detroit, MI which is less than an hour from home.  Our Wolverines missed the finals by one double overtime bad call goal....not that I'm bitter or remember.
> 
> This year our team is in the frozen four in Minnesota.  Too far to travel.  They play in an hour and a half.  GO BLUE!
> 
> TK



Lucky day today beating the #1 team.  Go WHCA!


----------



## skiingfast

Breat have a safe drive down,  In case you don't check in Good Luck on day one of the competition.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Breat have a safe drive down,  In case you don't check in Good Luck on day one of the competition.



TY Matt, can't wait to leave today and head on over to Anaheim. I will still check the boards on my iPad while I am at Anaheim, so I might check in and see what is going on. I know that I won't be in the park today since I won't arrive in Anaheim around 9-10pm. What you have mentioned awhile ago, that I will be taking some pics of the past pics of the rides and scenery of DCA. Even though this is a short trip, this is not as small as that one day unexpected trip last year Unexpected trip to DL March 26, 2010. It was neat to take a bump and go to DL for a few hours last year.


----------



## skiingfast

Let us know your progress in the tournament.


----------



## tksbaskets

Good luck Bret!
TK


----------



## tksbaskets

skiingfast said:


> Lucky day today beating the #1 team.  Go WHCA!



It was a great game   Now we need to buckle down and get focused for tomorrow's finals.

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Let us know your progress in the tournament.



I will Matt. I am just an average player and hope to do well. If not, I'll just head on over to DL on Saturday and Sunday.



tksbaskets said:


> Good luck Bret!
> TK



TY TK


Also I have been working on my PTR to WDW in December. It is not even half a year towards my trip, but the other people that are coming with me want to know what are the best days to go to the specific parks. I used TP and my knowledge at WDW. Here are the days of which park I am going. This includes MVMCP & Universal Studios IoA.

12/10 Saturday - EPCOT (TP 8/10)
12/11 Sunday - MK/MVMCP (TP 1/10)
12/12 Monday - IoA/Epcot (TP 6/10)
12/13 Tuesday - DHS (TP 3/10)
12/14 Wednesday - IoA/MK (TP 3/10)
12/15 Thursday - AK/Epcot (TP 1/10)

At EPCOT on Saturday and Thursday, my group wants to eat at Le Cellier and Bistro de Paris on those days. This time I am hoping I can get Le Cellier on one of those two days since when I tried to get a reservation for it last December and was unsuccessful. What do you think and what should I change?


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> I will Matt. I am just an average player and hope to do well. If not, I'll just head on over to DL on Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> TY TK
> 
> 
> Also I have been working on my PTR to WDW in December. It is not even half a year towards my trip, but the other people that are coming with me want to know what are the best days to go to the specific parks. I used TP and my knowledge at WDW. Here are the days of which park I am going. This includes MVMCP & Universal Studios IoA.
> 
> 12/10 Saturday - EPCOT (TP 8/10)
> 12/11 Sunday - MK/MVMCP (TP 1/10)
> 12/12 Monday - IoA/Epcot (TP 6/10)
> 12/13 Tuesday - DHS (TP 3/10)
> 12/14 Wednesday - IoA/MK (TP 3/10)
> 12/15 Thursday - AK/Epcot (TP 1/10)
> 
> At EPCOT on Saturday and Thursday, my group wants to eat at Le Cellier and Bistro de Paris on those days. This time I am hoping I can get Le Cellier on one of those two days since when I tried to get a reservation for it last December and was unsuccessful. What do you think and what should I change?



HI Bret,
Looks like fun!  What is TP?  Is this a type of busyness indicator for the park?  

If you can't get into Le Cellier at EPCOT I'd recommend Tutto Italia Ristorante in Italy.  We were very pleased with that this past December.  

Why aren't you spending a full day at IoA?   Just curious.

TK


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> At EPCOT on Saturday and Thursday, my group wants to eat at Le Cellier and Bistro de Paris on those days. This time I am hoping I can get Le Cellier on one of those two days since when I tried to get a reservation for it last December and was unsuccessful. What do you think and what should I change?



Are you going to stay offsite again?  The days to avoid are based on what has EMH.  So if you stay onsite you go to them anyway to use EMH, if you stay offsite you do the opposite.  Only special events change that, like Christmas and Trick or Treat Parties or Star Wars Weekends.

Mainly I wouldn't go to MK all day.  Split it up for the above reasoning.

I didn't follow Le Cellier too well, was Le Cellier down your last trip when they redid the restaurant?  It's a signature now.  Have some choup.  If you don't know what choup is, it's not on the menu as choup, just ask and I'll tell you what it is.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> HI Bret,
> Looks like fun!  What is TP?  Is this a type of busyness indicator for the park?
> 
> If you can't get into Le Cellier at EPCOT I'd recommend Tutto Italia Ristorante in Italy.  We were very pleased with that this past December.
> 
> Why aren't you spending a full day at IoA?   Just curious.
> 
> TK



I don't know why I am writing this post while I am at DL.

TP is touring plans it is a website that gives out good info at WDW and DL. It shows a crowd predictions on these days and it is a good information to help me plan which park to go etc.

I will look into that restaurant TK. This time I am hoping of doing more restaurants while I am at WDW. I might also have to get a TiW card so I can save some money.

All of my group only wants to go to IoA for Harry Potter World and they don't care about the other activities at IoA. As you know from my last TR, I barely did anything else out there. So I thought we could do IoA on one half day while we go to back to WDW the second day.

I really liked the ne


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Are you going to stay offsite again?  The days to avoid are based on what has EMH.  So if you stay onsite you go to them anyway to use EMH, if you stay offsite you do the opposite.  Only special events change that, like Christmas and Trick or Treat Parties or Star Wars Weekends.
> 
> Mainly I wouldn't go to MK all day.  Split it up for the above reasoning.
> 
> I didn't follow Le Cellier too well, was Le Cellier down your last trip when they redid the restaurant?  It's a signature now.  Have some choup.  If you don't know what choup is, it's not on the menu as choup, just ask and I'll tell you what it is.



Yes, my group is planning on staying at the Sheraton Vistana Resort again this December. I looked on the dates that had EMH and avoid them since we can't stay during those times. I would like to stay on-site again, but it is nice to stay at the resort. 

I am planning on doing MVMCP on Sunday which is my birthday and another night so my group can see Wishes and DEP. They have miss it since it moved to WDW last year. 

I wanted to do Le Cellier last year, but it was already booked and I tried to see if they had any openings during my trip with no luck. I'll look forward to what Choup means.

My goodness, yesterday was so ugly while today is a little chilly but very nice weather.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> Yes, my group is planning on staying at the Sheraton Vistana Resort again this December. I looked on the dates that had EMH and avoid them since we can't stay during those times. I would like to stay on-site again, but it is nice to stay at the resort.
> 
> I am planning on doing MVMCP on Sunday which is my birthday and another night so my group can see Wishes and DEP. They have miss it since it moved to WDW last year.
> 
> I wanted to do Le Cellier last year, but it was already booked and I tried to see if they had any openings during my trip with no luck. I'll look forward to what Choup means.
> 
> My goodness, yesterday was so ugly while today is a little chilly but very nice weather.



Cheese + Soup = choup.  

Weather looks to be getting much better considering how bad it was.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Cheese + Soup = choup.
> 
> Weather looks to be getting much better considering how bad it was.



I see Lol

The weather is way better than yesterday, well especially up on the grapevine. It was hailing at the top and I have seen a lot of accidents up there. It was scary, I got there in one piece. Today is just a little chilly, but not that bad. Way better than yesterday.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now it's time for another TR to DL again. After 1 1/2 months away from DL, its time to go back there and enjoy another time. But first, the reason I am there in Anaheim is to compete in the Yu-Gi-Oh! Championship Series Tournament that was held at the Anaheim Convention Center. It was fun and it was also very crowded at the ACC because of the Cheer competition. I will talk about that later on my TR. 

Since I didn't get to Anaheim late Friday night, nothing happened that night at DL. So I will show you the pictures of the BW Anaheim Inn which is only a few hotels down right by BWPPI. This was a very nice hotel and has all the standards. 




































Now is time to get to the TR on Satuday.

*Day 1 – April 9, 2011 – Part 1*​
After a miserable day of getting to Anaheim on Friday night, I am all rested up and about to participate in the Yu-Gi-Oh! Tournament at the ACC. But first, I decided to head on over to DL and do a few things before I went over to the ACC.

I left the BW Anaheim Inn at 8am and got to the park at 8:10am. It was a nice day with barely any clouds and not as crowded in the morning. The first thing I did was head on over to INDY and get a FP. After that I just walk around Frontierland and see some areas that I like to go. I have barely taken any pictures so mostly I will be writing about it.











After going around Frontierland, I decided to head on over to TL and go on BLAB. When I finished that ride I had a 900,000 point game, I was kind of disappointed that I did not break the 1,000,000 point mark, but it is a good score.






It was already crowded this morning when SM was already at a 25 minute wait.





Than I just walked around the park and take a lot of different pics of everything.






I had to get some pics of the Matterhorn.










Very interesting when I got to IASW, it was already 8:45am and the clock wasn't showing. I was curious if it was broken or something. 






Then when I got to BT Ranch, the Sneak Peak of the POTC was happening this month. It was just a shame, I just didn't have the time to do everything on this trip.






After walking around the back, I went to CC and see that nothing has changed since they have closed the land in February. The Fred Gurley with Holiday 5 car set was passing over CC.











Splash still closed during this time and won't be opened till when I get back to DL in late May.





After finishing up in CC, I head on over to TL and get another FP. I past through the different areas around DL and had to get some pics. Also there was something very interesting that Saturday morning when a TV crew was on the left side of SB castle. I asked a CM right around that area and said what was going on and she said that they were filming a commercial. I don't know what commercial it was, but it was neat to see that.






Matterhorn Mountain





Monorail Mark VII Orange





Than it was almost close to 9:30, so I head on out of DL and head on over to DCA. 






I will get back to the TR another day.


----------



## skiingfast

Wonder if the commercial filming was for Summer Nightastic. 

I'm guessing no, you didn't happen to take a peek into the Splash exit did you?


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Wonder if the commercial filming was for Summer Nightastic.
> 
> I'm guessing no, you didn't happen to take a peek into the Splash exit did you?



Maybe someone went on Saturday and know what has happened, but the resort did interview guests at the park. I have seen some regular guests in the area and were talking to some CMs.

I actually did see the exit towards Splash, but it was only blocked by that fence.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
What a beautiful morning at DL.  Love you pictures of the Matterhorn.  Your 900,000 score on BLAB is impressive!  Looking forward to what you were able to do at DCA this morning!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> What a beautiful morning at DL.  Love you pictures of the Matterhorn.  Your 900,000 score on BLAB is impressive!  Looking forward to what you were able to do at DCA this morning!



The morning on Saturday was so nice after it was raining on Saturday. I should have got over 1,000,000 points during the game. When I was in the Zurg area, the secret target did not light up when I shoot it in the middle of the chest. I don't know why it doesn't light up in the morning. When I played it in the afternoon, I had got over 1,000,000 points because of hitting that secret target. I will tell you shortly of what happen that Saturday morning at DCA.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> The morning on Saturday was so nice after it was raining on Saturday. I should have got over 1,000,000 points during the game. When I was in the Zurg area, the secret target did not light up when I shoot it in the middle of the chest. I don't know why it doesn't light up in the morning. When I played it in the afternoon, I had got over 1,000,000 points because of hitting that secret target. I will tell you shortly of what happen that Saturday morning at DCA.



How much is that target worth?  100K?


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1 – April 9, 2011 – Part 2*​
Now is the time to get back to the TR.

After being in DL for just about an hour, I am now heading on over to DCA and get my FP for WoC. I wasn't planning on seeing WoC that night, but just in case if it was raining or high winds I cannot see RDCT. It was around 9:25am and there were quite a few people waiting at the turnstile when DCA opens at 9:30. 

While I was walking toward the front entrance of DCA, the Pan-Pacific gate is now taking shape as when I was there in February, it was just steel being placed. Now all of a sudden it is getting better and better.











Then I got inside DCA and was about to head on over to GRR for a FP, I had to get some pics of the Carthay Circle Theatre. It is so nice to see the theater now taking shape after clearing the whole area.






When I got to GRR and got my FP for WoC which was a blue as expected when you get to the park when it opens.











I just left the park and headed on over to the Anaheim Convention Center to play in the Yu-Gi-Oh! Championship Series Tournament. I know that it was disappointing to leave the park this early in the morning, but I did commit myself to come out here in Anaheim and play in the tournament. On the way out of DCA, I did get some pics of the Carthay Circle Theatre on the way out and some usual pics that we see all the time. But I did went back in the park later during the day. That will be another time when I write this TR.





















I left DCA around 9:40am and now headed on to the ACC for the tournament. On the way, there were a lot of young girls for the cheer competition also at the ACC. They were all excited to be competing in the competition and were also in the park in the morning. The cheer competition was on the first floor and the Yu-Gi-Oh tournament was on the third floor. So at least the tournament was away from the cheer competition. I just got there in time to enter the tournament.

Around three rounds, I wasn't doing so well and I decided to drop from the tournament. After that, I decided to leave the event and head on back to my room so I can go back to DL. I also got to see an old face when I went back to DCA but that will be another day.

YCS Tournament on the 3rd Floor


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> How much is that target worth?  100K?



You are correct.


----------



## skiingfast

Did you see any people cheating?  Like at the table over looking at people's hands and signaling to the person playing that person?  How about using cellphones?

I'm surpised they just lined up the tables that tight in the big room.  Cool cieling though.  Not like some warehouse style convention rooms.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Did you see any people cheating?  Like at the table over looking at people's hands and signaling to the person playing that person?  How about using cellphones?
> 
> I'm surpised they just lined up the tables that tight in the big room.  Cool cieling though.  Not like some warehouse style convention rooms.



Oh yeah, I have seen players cheat in this game. Like stacking, putting multiple cards that are limited in a deck, etc. Mostly it is the very experience players that do the cheating than the average or novice since they know how stack there decks with a good hand. During these tournaments, we are not allowed to use our cellphones or portable electronics except for calculators to keep track of the life points. 

Everytime I go and play at one of these tournaments and make it tight in the room. The third floor of the convention center is very nice and I am looking forward to go back there during the D23 Expo in August.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> Oh yeah, I have seen players cheat in this game. Like stacking, putting multiple cards that are limited in a deck, etc. Mostly it is the very experience players that do the cheating than the average or novice since they know how stack there decks with a good hand. During these tournaments, we are not allowed to use our cellphones or portable electronics except for calculators to keep track of the life points.
> 
> Everytime I go and play at one of these tournaments and make it tight in the room. The third floor of the convention center is very nice and I am looking forward to go back there during the D23 Expo in August.



Expo will be really interesting.  I'm wondering since they have already spoken about the DCA expansion and working with the city of Anahiem on changing the parking.  What big news could they deliver?


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Expo will be really interesting.  I'm wondering since they have already spoken about the DCA expansion and working with the city of Anahiem on changing the parking.  What big news could they deliver?



I am also curious of what the Disney company will be talking about at the D23 Expo. Maybe they will talk about the princess homes at Fantasyland at the MK and maybe Shanghai Disneyland which just broke ground a few days ago. We'll just wait and see.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1 – April 9, 2011 – Part 3*​
Now is the time to get back to the TR.

When I participated at the Yu-Gi-Oh Championship Series Tournament at the Anaheim Convention Center, I didn't do well in the tournament so I decided to drop out out of the fourth round. It was disappointing to lose all three rounds, but hey what can I say when the cards don't come to me during each of these duels. It was exciting to play in these big tournament and also got to meet some nice players and some jerks too. 

It was around 2pm, so I decided to head on back to the room and get something to eat before I went back to the park. I decided to get something to eat so I went down towards McDonalds on Harbor Blvd. As always, it was crowded around this time in the afternoon. No matter what it is always crowded anytime during the day in the morning or night. 

When I got back to the room, I took out all of my cards and brought my usual stuff that I take with me when I go to the parks. At least the weather was really nice that day, just a little chilly in the afternoon, but not as bad as yesterday when I got there late.

I left BW Anaheim Inn around 3pm and the first thing I did was head on over to DCA. The turnstile was a little crowded when I got to the main gate, but it was no big deal. Especially since TP shows that it wold be a 10/10, but it seems like it was a 9/10 that day. 





















Then I head on over to the Golden Vine Winery to wait for an old friend. While I was waiting at the GVW, I was on my iPad and writing some posts about my TR. I would assume that you know tksbaskets & skiingfast that I wrote some posts about my PTR to WDW and needed some ideas. Around 3:20pm, I got to see Sara again. It was nice to see her again and it was nice to talk to someone in the park when I am mostly by myself.

The first thing we did was to head on over to PP and see the LMAUA building. I am so amazed of the little detail on the building, but we talked about that some of it was pre-made and put in like a puzzle. I believe that King Trident statue that is currently up on the building was originally at Pixie Hollow before they moved it to the LMAUA building.
















On the other side of LMAUA, Disney Channel Rock was playing. It is an okay show, some people like it and some people don't like it. 






We decided to head on over to PP and go on TSMM, but before we did that we had to get a picture of the flowers from the PP viewing area right across from the light tower. These flowers look very nice especially during Spring time.











After taking the pics of the flowers, we head on down to TSMM. The lines at CS was already going towards the walkway and it seemed it was like a 35+ wait time in the standard line. Sara asked me to get a picture of her facing towards TSMM. The picture shows all of you that PP was really crowded that afternoon and mostly I would never go during this time during the day to ride rides, but maybe do a lot of pictures.






The line for TSMM was already at 45+ minute wait, but luckily she has her GAC card that allows her to cut through the lines and we only had to wait to get on TSMM in 5 minutes. It was nice to cut through the lines and get on this ride in the afternoon. I believe this is the first time I am on TSMM in the afternoon in almost 3 years since it opened in 2008. Mostly I go on this ride in the morning than the afternoon or night. When we completed the ride I had the highest score at 200,000+. It was also interesting that I had the highest score in the last hour. I was kind of surprised that someone doesn't have more than 200,000+ points during that time. Even though I know the targets which gives out the most points, it is just hard to do it by myself. I am curious of how these players do it so well just by themselves.

After finishing TSMM, she wanted to go over to a Bug's Land and do some rides. On the way, we took some different pictures around PP. I also asked Sara to take some pictures of me around the area.
















Then we took different pictures around the area around the Golden State. We also got to so in the Blue Sky Cellar and talk about the LMAUA ride about the design. 





















After finishing up in the Blue Sky Cellar, we head on over to a Bug's Land. We were about to do some rides, but she had little time and had to leave shortly so we just walked in a Bug's Land to see part of the land and didn't do any rides over there.






It was around 5:45pm and she had to go back home and I also needed to get back to the room and get my video camera equipment for the nighttime shows at DL. Before we parted way, we got a picture together right in front of the Golden Gate Bridge






We walked out of the park together and parted way. Then I headed on back to BW Anaheim Inn and get ready for the nighttime shows.

It was fun to be able to enjoy another day at the park with Sara. It was nice of her to come out of her way on a busy Saturday and enjoy a few hours at the park. Even though I was not happy of how I finished at the tournament, it was a win win during my visit. Later on during the day in the park, the park was crowded during the busy spring break time.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> I am also curious of what the Disney company will be talking about at the D23 Expo. Maybe they will talk about the princess homes at Fantasyland at the MK and maybe Shanghai Disneyland which just broke ground a few days ago. We'll just wait and see.



This and Monster's Inc 2 would be my guess.  I'd really hope DL news comes out.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> This and Monster's Inc 2 would be my guess.  I'd really hope DL news comes out.



Same here.

Now is time to get back to the TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  April 9, 2011  Part 4*​
Back to the TR.

I got back to the BW Anaheim Inn around 6:00pm and got all of my camera equipment for the nighttime events at DL. I didn't leave the room until 6:30pm since I have left very early in the past and wasted half an hour sitting in my spot until some people showed up a half an hour later. The night was a little chilly, but not that bad. It is way cooler than the February trip and the weather was really nice.

I left the room and got inside DL around 6:45pm. The park was crowded, but not as bad as I have expected on a busy Saturday night. When I looked at the wait time chart right next to the Plaza Pavilion, the longest line that I have saw was Space Mountain at almost an hour wait while some of the other ride wait times were around 20+ wait time on average.

After looking at the chart, I decided to head on over to NOS and get Steak Gumbo at the RSV. I always like to eat the the RSV, especially some of you say that it looks like dog food. But I always like to eat there and eat the bread bowls.

I took my dinner over to the Hub and got my favorite spot right in front of SB castle at 7:15pm. I thought it was okay to wait that long since most of the people were sitting on the benches. When I set up my tripod, one of the people in the back asked me why I am putting the tripod so high up. I told them that the CMs will asked everyone to stand up when the fireworks start. They didn't believe me and I just ignored them. I know that they didn't like it since they think that they can sit on the benches and will have a good view of the fireworks. They think that this is F! at the ROA where you sit on the ground during the show.

The time has flown by for RDCT at 9:30pm. While more and more people showed up for the fireworks show, the area in front of SB castle for the fireworks was already filled up about an hour until it started. Talk about a lot of people already filled up the front spot for the fireworks.
















RDCT started at 9:30pm and as always, it is so great to watch this amazing firework show everytime. The only down side I had for the firework show is that I put my camera on low lux. It means that I put it on low quality taping. When I found about it when I got home, I was very disappointed that I didn't tape the show on HD. But I still had a good time watching RDCT.

After RDCT, I packed all my stuff and headed on over to IASW for Memories. Since the entrance going to FL is blocked off on the left side of the Matterhorn, I had to walk on the TL side to get to IASW.

I got to IASW around 10pm and there was barely anyone there for the 2nd show of Memories. When I read the Al Lutz report that not too many guests knew about Memories and it seemed like a ghost town area until the show starts at 10:15pm. Than more and more people started to show up when it started. I am glad that I don't have to fight with a lot of people to see Memories, but I am completely disappointed of not putting my video on HD while I have it on low lux. I was also mad that I didn't bring my extended lens. I know that I disappointed some of you that I would get the whole area of IASW for Memories. 

IASW should be showing 10:00pm, but the doors didn't open just like this afternoon.





After Memories ended, I decided to head on back to the hotel since I need to get a lot of rest for the 2nd day of the Yu-Gi-Oh! Tournament which are doing side events. It is not part of the main event, but the tournament offers side events to win prizes. On the way, I took some pics towards the exit.

IASW after Memories





Matterhorn and Mark VII Orange in FL.





While I was in the Hub, I took a picture of it on the side angle.










When I left the park, a lot of the people were leaving at the same time just as I am. Looks like these people can't stay in the park this late. I needed to go back to the room and rest. I left the park around 10:45pm and got back to my room at 11pm that Saturday night. Than i called it for the night and slept immediately.

I was excited to see the nighttime events at DL, but I am really disappointed at myself for not bringing my lens and leaving my video camera at low definition. So I won't post the videos on youtube since they are not that good. I'm sorry for all the people that were looking forward to my videos. Maybe I will make it up when I go down to DL in late May. I am planning on taping the new parade at DL Soundsational, Magical fireworks and Memories again. I am also hoping that I would be selected to the ST2 sneak peak in late May. We will wait and see.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> *Day 1 – April 9, 2011 – Part 3*​
> Now is the time to get back to the TR.
> 
> When I participated at the Yu-Gi-Oh Championship Series Tournament at the Anaheim Convention Center, I didn't do well in the tournament so I decided to drop out out of the fourth round. It was disappointing to lose all three rounds, but hey what can I say when the cards don't come to me during each of these duels. It was exciting to play in these big tournament and also got to meet some nice players and some jerks too.
> 
> The line for TSMM was already at 45+ minute wait, but luckily she has her GAC card that allows her to cut through the lines and we only had to wait to get on TSMM in 5 minutes. It was nice to cut through the lines and get on this ride in the afternoon. I believe this is the first time I am on TSMM in the afternoon in almost 3 years since it opened in 2008. Mostly I go on this ride in the morning than the afternoon or night. When we completed the ride I had the highest score at 200,000+. It was also interesting that I had the highest score in the last hour. I was kind of surprised that someone doesn't have more than 200,000+ points during that time. Even though I know the targets which gives out the most points, it is just hard to do it by myself. I am curious of how these players do it so well just by themselves.
> 
> After finishing TSMM, she wanted to go over to a Bug's Land and do some rides. On the way, we took some different pictures around PP. I also asked Sara to take some pictures of me around the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We walked out of the park together and parted way. Then I headed on back to BW Anaheim Inn and get ready for the nighttime shows.
> 
> It was fun to be able to enjoy another day at the park with Sara. It was nice of her to come out of her way on a busy Saturday and enjoy a few hours at the park. Even though I was not happy of how I finished at the tournament, it was a win win during my visit. Later on during the day in the park, the park was crowded during the busy spring break time.



Wish the cards would have been more in your favor at the tournament.  You took some wonderful pictures for this installment.  I love the flower ones and Sara took a great picture of you overlooking PP.  

Congrats on your score on TSMM.  I too wonder about the people who score more than 400,00.  They have to have a savey partner with them.  What is a GAC card that zipped you to the front of the line??

I appreciate you posting pictures of the construction as it progresses.  We're hoping to travel to DL in late December/early January and can't wait to see all the changes!

More reading for me.  Your next installment is posted!


----------



## tksbaskets

Bummer about your camera on the low lux setting.  These things happen.  I set my camera on 'action' when I was preparing to see my youngest son march with his HS band down Mainstreet USA at WDW.  I didn't consider that he would be marching at _night_ and that that setting would turn each picture into an artistic blur.  

You've already posted some wonderful video of Memories and you describe it so well I feel like I've seen it with you!

Wondering if you won any fabulous prizes at the tournament....I'll have to wait for the next installment to see 

Thank you for taking the time to post your adventures!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Wish the cards would have been more in your favor at the tournament.  You took some wonderful pictures for this installment.  I love the flower ones and Sara took a great picture of you overlooking PP.
> 
> Congrats on your score on TSMM.  I too wonder about the people who score more than 400,00.  They have to have a savey partner with them.  What is a GAC card that zipped you to the front of the line??
> 
> I appreciate you posting pictures of the construction as it progresses.  We're hoping to travel to DL in late December/early January and can't wait to see all the changes!
> 
> More reading for me.  Your next installment is posted!



It was okay TK. The cards did not go my way at the YCS tournament, but it is always fun to play at this big tournament. The pictures of the installments were nice, I just didn't take too many pictures during this trip like the other trips. The flower and picture that Sara took from PP was really good and I'm glad that she took it. Some of you guys told me that I need to get more in the pics than just taking the pics.

The score at TSMM is good, I'm still trying to get a 300,000+ game on TSMM. The easiest stage for me is the Hamm & Eggs first scene. I always get a score of 30,000+ points on this stage. The one that is the hardest is the Buzz Lightyear's Flying Tossers scene. I know the where the secrets are for these games, but I just can't hit the targets. When I watch these videos on youtube and see these people do it with only one person. It is so amazing, but these people do this ride a lot. 

GAC mean Guest Assistance Card which is used to help special needs travelers get access to attractions that they would otherwise not be able to see due to health, mobility, or major developmental and psychological issues. 

I like to take pictures of the construction sites at the DLR and when it is complete, I can show people of what it was like during the ride construction. I'm hoping that you have a great trip to DL in Dec/Jan.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> I was excited to see the nighttime events at DL, but I am really disappointed at myself for not bringing my lens and leaving my video camera at low definition. So I won't post the videos on youtube since they are not that good. I'm sorry for all the people that were looking forward to my videos. Maybe I will make it up when I go down to DL in late May. I am planning on taping the new parade at DL Soundsational, Magical fireworks and Memories again. I am also hoping that I would be selected to the ST2 sneak peak in late May. We will wait and see.



I'm not too worried I didn't get better video of the shows.  It would of been nice, but I'll manage to get by without.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Bummer about your camera on the low lux setting.  These things happen.  I set my camera on 'action' when I was preparing to see my youngest son march with his HS band down Mainstreet USA at WDW.  I didn't consider that he would be marching at _night_ and that that setting would turn each picture into an artistic blur.
> 
> You've already posted some wonderful video of Memories and you describe it so well I feel like I've seen it with you!
> 
> Wondering if you won any fabulous prizes at the tournament....I'll have to wait for the next installment to see
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to post your adventures!



It was disappointing, I do make mistakes and this is just a minor one than a big one. Its not like I have videotaped these show before, but it is always nice to have multiple videos when I do editing. 

I'm glad to hear that you like the Memories show. Maybe when I go back to DL in May, I will try to get Memories again on one of the nights.

TY TK for coming along through my adventures.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I'm not too worried I didn't get better video of the shows.  It would of been nice, but I'll manage to get by without.



The shows are better when you experience it in person than watching it on video. There are barely any videos on youtube that have great video quality and keeping it steady.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> The shows are better when you experience it in person than watching it on video. There are barely any videos on youtube that have great video quality and keeping it steady.



Oh yeah, honestly when you search online for ride or show movies in the parks, there are thousands to pick from.  But only a few of the thousand have good qualities like yours.  Too many people like me who just use my P&S to film the shows.  It hard to find one with a good picture, little or no background noise or steady from using a tripod, like yours.

What really boths me the most is some people try to build an portfolio of on ride videos and in half of them they are talking in the back ground.  What is the point in that.  I want to hear what the pirates are saying not what you are telling your friend about how they updated the attraction.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Oh yeah, honestly when you search online for ride or show movies in the parks, there are thousands to pick from.  But only a few of the thousand have good qualities like yours.  Too many people like me who just use my P&S to film the shows.  It hard to find one with a good picture, little or no background noise or steady from using a tripod, like yours.
> 
> What really boths me the most is some people try to build an portfolio of on ride videos and in half of them they are talking in the back ground.  What is the point in that.  I want to hear what the pirates are saying not what you are telling your friend about how they updated the attraction.



I definitely agree with you that there are barely any videos that have great quality and good background noise. TY for the compliments on my videos. But you barely see anyone in the park with a tripod or monopod with them the whole time and video tape the show. I might see one or two people at the park and videotaping it.

Yup, there are a lot of people talking in the background noise and it does bother me a lot. I want to tell them badly to please be quiet and enjoy the show or ride. But they do have the right to talk at the park. I do have the CD for the ride soundtrack. I could easily do that for the rides, but I like the sounds of the waterfall, the cap guns on JC, the tires screech of the Indy ride vehicles. It's just not the same.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  April 10, 2011  Part 1*​
Sorry to be late with the TR since I have been busy since the last two weeks and I have not been feeling well the last few days. It is time to finish the rest of the TR. This will not be a big one since I barely did anything that day on Sunday since I was there for the Yu-Gi-Oh! Championship Series Tournament at the Anaheim Convention Center. 

On a beautiful Sunday morning, I decided to head on over to DL for about one hour and than I will head on over to the Anaheim Convention Center for the yu-gi-oh side event tournaments. 

I left the hotel around 7:50am and head on over to the park. As always int he morning at 8am, there were anyone at the front gates on a very nice Sunday morning.











The park was really quiet and it was very nice. I was just there to take a lot of different pictures at DL, but I did not take too many pictures as I have thought. When I walked down MS, I forgot that the Emporium was doing a major refurbishment on the outside of the building. I was kind of weird to see the store on a refurbishment. Everything looks nice as always at DL.

The Emporium store is having a major refurbishment on the outside.










The first thing I did was go on BLAB again. I just love playing BLAB everytime I got to DL. When I finished the ride, I had a total of 800,000 points. It was not as better as the last game, but it was still a decent score on the ride.

When I finished BLAB, I went to get my FP for Space Mountain. Already the line was at a 20 minute wait and the line will just get worse later during the day.






The Star Trader store still has the walls up towards the store entrance and I believed right now it is down and with the new products for ST2. Can't wait to go on that ride later the summer.






I head on over to FL and get some different angles of the Matterhorn.











I walked on over to IASW and once again, the time of IASW was not opening. I was surprise to see that it wasn't working all week.






Matterhron from IASW area





After taking pictures of IASW and Matterhorn, I decided to head on back to the room and get ready for the tournament at the ACC. On the way out of the park, I had to take some pics of some different pics around the area.











When I left the park, more and more people started to show up. MS was already crowded, so I got out of the park at the right time. 

I had to get a pic of Monorail Red outside the east gate.











I got back to the room around 9:15am and I had put all of the bags that were in the room in the car since we are not planning on getting out of Anaheim around 3pm. After putting all the stuff in the car, I head on over to the ACC and play in the side events at the tournament.

We played until 3pm and left Anaheim around 4pm. Than we got back to Sacramento around midnight. It took that long since we had to get out of traffic in LA and had to make a couple of stops on the way.

Even though this trip was not that long and I was disappointed in the tournament and my videos of the nighttime shows, I had a pleasant time at DCA with Sara. It was a fun time and very crowded during the Cheer competition week.

Now I am planing my trip in late May during Memorial day weekend. This is really an important week for me because my middle school is playing at the Plaza Gardens Carnations, but also Soundsational will debut that week and possibly getting selected to see ST2 that weekend. I am hoping that I get selected, but in the end, I will have a great time at DL.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
I love your picture of the castle with the crab apple trees about to bloom.  It did look like a beautiful day!

Glad your score was better on BLAB 

We can't wait to ride the new Star Tours as well.  Hopefully in January!

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> I love your picture of the castle with the crab apple trees about to bloom.  It did look like a beautiful day!
> 
> Glad your score was better on BLAB
> 
> We can't wait to ride the new Star Tours as well.  Hopefully in January!
> 
> TK



Sunday morning was really nice. Even though I was only there for one hour, the park was really nice and quiet.

The BLAB score was better than Saturday, I just can't hit that 100,000 point target in the morning. I have to ride BLAB in the afternoon in order to get a high score. When I had my 2,000,000+ score last year, it was in the afternoon. Maybe I need to ride it in the afternoon, but the wait line is around 30+ minutes. It doesn't matter, I'm just glad that I had a good time.

I have enter the Star Tours 2 AP sneak peak contest which AP holders can get the chance to see ST2 before it opens to the public on June 3rd. Luckily when I am down there during Memorial Day Weekend (on Saturday and Sunday) the selected dates are on my schedule and hopefully I can see the ST2. If I do get selected, I will take pictures of the queue. I am not planning on videotaping the ride since I would like to experience it first before videotaping it. 

I'm hoping that this ride will live up to the expectation that Disney has been promoting just like LMAUA ride at DCA.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> Sunday morning was really nice. Even though I was only there for one hour, the park was really nice and quiet.
> 
> The BLAB score was better than Saturday, I just can't hit that 100,000 point target in the morning. I have to ride BLAB in the afternoon in order to get a high score. When I had my 2,000,000+ score last year, it was in the afternoon. Maybe I need to ride it in the afternoon, but the wait line is around 30+ minutes. It doesn't matter, I'm just glad that I had a good time.
> 
> I have enter the Star Tours 2 AP sneak peak contest which AP holders can get the chance to see ST2 before it opens to the public on June 3rd. Luckily when I am down there during Memorial Day Weekend (on Saturday and Sunday) the selected dates are on my schedule and hopefully I can see the ST2. If I do get selected, I will take pictures of the queue. I am not planning on videotaping the ride since I would like to experience it first before videotaping it.
> 
> I'm hoping that this ride will live up to the expectation that Disney has been promoting just like LMAUA ride at DCA.



Good luck with the sneak peek contest.  That would be exciting to see it before the official re-opening.  I have heard good things about the refurbishment.  I'll be anxious to see what you have to say!

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Good luck with the sneak peek contest.  That would be exciting to see it before the official re-opening.  I have heard good things about the refurbishment.  I'll be anxious to see what you have to say!
> 
> TK



It would be exciting, but if I don't get selected it still would be a great short trip to DL in late May. I really don't want to go during Memorial Day Weekend which will be really busy, but I don't have many opportunities to see my middle school band play at DL. I am also exciting to see what the new refurbishment on the ride will be and how much it will be different from the original ride.


----------



## mvf-m11c

This is almost getting old for me, but I have to say this to everyone. I might possibly be going to DL again in *mid June* maybe twice this month or just once (I will tell you about that later). My dad friend and his family is coming down from Houston to DL the week of June 11-16 and my dad asked me if I want to go to DL with him for two days which is the *14 & 15*. My dads friend will be staying at the DLH and wants him to come down to Anaheim and visit him. This will be another great excuse to go down to DL and hope to ride on LMAUA and ST2 (I might be able to ride it during the sneak peak in late May if I get lucky). It has not been official yet, but it will be nice to see the LMAUA ride before August. I just don't know if I should go or not since it will be less than one month since my trip in late May. But it will be good to do LMAUA ride before August. *I need some help from you DISers if I should go that month or not?*


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> This is almost getting old for me, but I have to say this to everyone. I might possibly be going to DL again in *mid June* maybe twice this month or just once (I will tell you about that later). My dad friend and his family is coming down from Houston to DL the week of June 11-16 and my dad asked me if I want to go to DL with him for two days which is the *14 & 15*. My dads friend will be staying at the DLH and wants him to come down to Anaheim and visit him. This will be another great excuse to go down to DL and hope to ride on LMAUA and ST2 (I might be able to ride it during the sneak peak in late May if I get lucky). It has not been official yet, but it will be nice to see the LMAUA ride before August. I just don't know if I should go or not since it will be less than one month since my trip in late May. But it will be good to do LMAUA ride before August. *I need some help from you DISers if I should go that month or not?*



*Of course* you should go!  Being able to spend time with your dad is a good enough excuse but add the LMAUA and perhaps ST2 tips the scale right over! 

Did you really expect me to tell you not to go?    Not me - I enjoy your trip reports like I'm visiting myself.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> *Of course* you should go!  Being able to spend time with your dad is a good enough excuse but add the LMAUA and perhaps ST2 tips the scale right over!
> 
> Did you really expect me to tell you not to go?    Not me - I enjoy your trip reports like I'm visiting myself.



TY TK.  I am looking forward to go with my dad to DL since the March trip from last year when my family and I took a unexpected bump from our WDW trip and got a day at DL.

I knew that you would follow along.

Sorry, change of plans. I thought it was June 14 & 15 during my visit. Now I have found out that my dads friend will be there on June 18-25 and my dad hasn't decided what days we will be going down to Anaheim. The days that we might go is on *Monday 20th & Tuesday 21st or Tuesday 21st & Wednesday 22nd*. I am kind of confused why he hasn't given me a day of which days to go. But I know that his friend will be at DL on Monday and Tuesday. So one of the days that my dad will be in the park to be with his friend. I'm sorry for the confusion, it will be in a few days until what days my dad wants to go to Anaheim and see his friend.

TK, I'm trying to PM you, but your storage is all full.


----------



## tksbaskets

My box is now ready to receive a PM.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> Sorry, change of plans. I thought it was June 14 & 15 during my visit. Now I have found out that my dads friend will be there on June 18-25 and my dad hasn't decided what days we will be going down to Anaheim. The days that we might go is on *Monday 20th & Tuesday 21st or Tuesday 21st & Wednesday 22nd*. I am kind of confused why he hasn't given me a day of which days to go. But I know that his friend will be at DL on Monday and Tuesday. So one of the days that my dad will be in the park to be with his friend. I'm sorry for the confusion, it will be in a few days until what days my dad wants to go to Anaheim and see his friend.




Hmm interesting.  I'll see how my schedule works out then.

I'm thinking maybe doing a trip that includes a ride on Amtrak with it. Even if it's down the coast and back.  DS was talking about taking a train somewhere.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just concluded my DLR trip last month [post=40698688]April 8 - 10, 2011[/post] which I played at the Anaheim Yu-Gi-Oh! Championship Series Tournament. It was really fun to play at the tournament, but I didn't do so well out there. But on the other hand, I got to enjoy another good time at DL on Saturday and Sunday. 

Though the trip was fun, I was also quite disappointed with myself for the videos. As for the people that follow my TR, I like to videotape the nighttime shows and when I was at DL that weekend, I was videotaping RDCT and Memories. I left my extended lens in the room and left my videotaping at low resolution. I was not planning on putting a low resolution video on youtube since you have seen my videos that are really good. 

Even though it was during the Cheer competition also at the Anaheim Convention Center, it was not that bad at DL. I would assume that all the girls competing in the competition went to DL on Monday and Tuesday. There were some of them that went to the park on Saturday and Sunday. I want to say congrats to all of the young ladies competing at the competition last month. 

I also had a good time with Sara and spending part of my day with her at DCA on Saturday afternoon. Even though we only did one ride at DCA, it was always nice to talk to her and take some pictures of DCA. The best part was taking some pics with her at the park. 

This is the first time since my August trip, that I didn't even take a lot of pics. I only took less than one hundred pics during my visit. I need to get myself all hyped up during this trip, but there was nothing spectacular to do in a short amount of time. Maybe this month trip will be better for me. I also haven't done my favorite rides at the DLR. Like the Monorail, DLRR and MFW. But with limited time at the parks and I had to get ready for the nighttime show, it was expected that I didn't do all my favorite things out there. 

Enough talk about the last trip, it's time to get my pre-trip planned for this month.

*Cast:* Me Bret 29

The reason I am doing a short trip to DL is that my middle school that I coached basketball for several years will be performing at DL and at the Plaza Carnations Garden during Memorial Day weekend. I have a couple of kids that played for me during the basketball season and will be going down there. Some of my friends that teach at that school will be chaperoning for the kids when they are in the park. I thought this would be a great excuse to go to DL. But I also didn't like when it was during Memorial Day weekend and should be high crowds. When DL announced that the Soundsational Parade is expected to debut during that weekend, I was ecstatic to hear that I will be down there when it makes it debut. I am planning on seeing the parade on Friday or Saturday. Also with Magical starting that week, it would be good to get a good video of the Summer Nighttastic firework show. I have videotaped it before in the past, but they are not that good. So this will be a good time to videotape the show and put it on youtube. The last good part about the trip is that Star Tours 2 will be doing sneak peeks for the AP holders. I was kind of surprise that the contest dates that are available are on the same weekend that I am going down. The ride is suppose to open on June 3rd and have the chance to ride it before it opens really excites me. But I have to wait and see if I get selected for those days. The trip is already making me so energetic and might be one of the best trips of this year. I also have to renew my AP since it will be expiring in mid June. I am planning on getting the Premier again since I am going to WDW in December again. This will be a fun trip.

I will be doing my usual plan to Anaheim. I will be driving down from Sacramento to Anaheim like my DA and I always do on our previous trips together. As you know for the readers that follow me, I don't like to fly and just drive while I can carry extra stuff with me than spending a lot of money towards a flying. It just not worth paying the extra money for extra bags and getting a rental car. This time, I will be using my good car to drive to Anaheim than the usual Honda Civic Hybrid, since it has having some trouble lately with the engine. I will be driving in my Acura TSX. Even though it uses super gasoline and will be more to drive it, I might be able to get to Burbank on a full tank and do my usual stop in Merced on the way home. I will stop at Livingston (close to Merced) that is always on my way to Anaheim to see my grandmother. I was planning on leaving Sacramento on Thursday night and save one and a half hour time of my road trip to DL. Than leave Friday morning around 5am. I want to get to Anaheim early so I can get ready to watch Soundsational at 4pm on Friday. It will be a 5 and a half hour drive to Anaheim. I should get there around 10am just like I did on my last trip to DL.

I will be staying at BWPPI, my usual hotel that I have always stayed at during my visits. I am not really happy of how the price of the hotel is at the BWPPI, but I am not planning on staying at BWAI or BW Stovalls since they are also expensive. So I just decided to stay over there. I wasn't even planning on staying out of the area since I don't like to park at the structure during the day and lose about a half an hour of my time in the parking lot. 

My goal for this weekend is to watch my middle school play at the Plaza Gardens Carnation and also spend some time with them at the park. I also plan on seeing the Soundsational parade on Friday or Saturday which will be exciting. I will be planning on videotaping Soundsational and take some pics during the parade. If I get lucky with the ST2 Sneak Peek, I will be going on the ride. I am not planning on videotaping the ride since I want to experience it first. I would assume that the CMs won't allow videotaping on the ride, but I will try to take pictures of the new queue. Planning on seeing Magical and Memories on Friday and top it off with WoC on Saturday. This is going to be a fun weekend with my school playing, Soundsational and the usual nighttime shows. I also want to take as many pictures during my visit and I need a challenge to do when I am out there.

I'm only just *25 days *till I am at the Happiest Place on Earth. 

Thank you for reading my PTR and hope you can follow it.

P.S. I am looking for idea of what kind of quest I should do during my visit.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Hmm interesting.  I'll see how my schedule works out then.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe doing a trip that includes a ride on Amtrak with it. Even if it's down the coast and back.  DS was talking about taking a train somewhere.



Sry for getting to your post Matt. 

It is neat to do a train ride to California. I wonder what it would feel like to take the Amtrak to Anaheim.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

mvf-m11c said:


> This is almost getting old for me, but I have to say this to everyone. I might possibly be going to DL again in *mid June* maybe twice this month or just once (I will tell you about that later). My dad friend and his family is coming down from Houston to DL the week of June 11-16 and my dad asked me if I want to go to DL with him for two days which is the *14 & 15*. My dads friend will be staying at the DLH and wants him to come down to Anaheim and visit him. This will be another great excuse to go down to DL and hope to ride on LMAUA and ST2 (I might be able to ride it during the sneak peak in late May if I get lucky). It has not been official yet, but it will be nice to see the LMAUA ride before August. I just don't know if I should go or not since it will be less than one month since my trip in late May. But it will be good to do LMAUA ride before August. *I need some help from you DISers if I should go that month or not?*



Oh yes go! Even if you get picked in the lottery to ride ST2 in May there is still the New LM ride and of lesser importance but still newer Goofy's Sky School to check out. Plus if you do not get picked in the lottery you have your time set for your first ride on ST2. Plus years from now you will never regret time spent with your Dad so win/win if you ask me and you did so there's my opinion FWIW.



mvf-m11c said:


> I just concluded my DLR trip last month [post=40698688]April 8 - 10, 2011[/post] which I played at the Anaheim Yu-Gi-Oh! Championship Series Tournament. It was really fun to play at the tournament, but I didn't do so well out there. But on the other hand, I got to enjoy another good time at DL on Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> Though the trip was fun, I was also quite disappointed with myself for the videos. As for the people that follow my TR, I like to videotape the nighttime shows and when I was at DL that weekend, I was videotaping RDCT and Memories. I left my extended lens in the room and left my videotaping at low resolution. I was not planning on putting a low resolution video on youtube since you have seen my videos that are really good.
> 
> Even though it was during the Cheer competition also at the Anaheim Convention Center, it was not that bad at DL. I would assume that all the girls competing in the competition went to DL on Monday and Tuesday. There were some of them that went to the park on Saturday and Sunday. I want to say congrats to all of the young ladies competing at the competition last month.
> 
> I also had a good time with Sara and spending part of my day with her at DCA on Saturday afternoon. Even though we only did one ride at DCA, it was always nice to talk to her and take some pictures of DCA. The best part was taking some pics with her at the park.
> 
> This is the first time since my August trip, that I didn't even take a lot of pics. I only took less than one hundred pics during my visit. I need to get myself all hyped up during this trip, but there was nothing spectacular to do in a short amount of time. Maybe this month trip will be better for me. I also haven't done my favorite rides at the DLR. Like the Monorail, DLRR and MFW. But with limited time at the parks and I had to get ready for the nighttime show, it was expected that I didn't do all my favorite things out there.
> 
> Enough talk about the last trip, it's time to get my pre-trip planned for this month.
> 
> *Cast:* Me Bret 29
> 
> The reason I am doing a short trip to DL is that my middle school that I coached basketball for several years will be performing at DL and at the Plaza Carnations Garden during Memorial Day weekend. I have a couple of kids that played for me during the basketball season and will be going down there. Some of my friends that teach at that school will be chaperoning for the kids when they are in the park. I thought this would be a great excuse to go to DL. But I also didn't like when it was during Memorial Day weekend and should be high crowds. When DL announced that the Soundsational Parade is expected to debut during that weekend, I was ecstatic to hear that I will be down there when it makes it debut. I am planning on seeing the parade on Friday or Saturday. Also with Magical starting that week, it would be good to get a good video of the Summer Nighttastic firework show. I have videotaped it before in the past, but they are not that good. So this will be a good time to videotape the show and put it on youtube. The last good part about the trip is that Star Tours 2 will be doing sneak peeks for the AP holders. I was kind of surprise that the contest dates that are available are on the same weekend that I am going down. The ride is suppose to open on June 3rd and have the chance to ride it before it opens really excites me. But I have to wait and see if I get selected for those days. The trip is already making me so energetic and might be one of the best trips of this year. I also have to renew my AP since it will be expiring in mid June. I am planning on getting the Premier again since I am going to WDW in December again. This will be a fun trip.
> 
> I will be doing my usual plan to Anaheim. I will be driving down from Sacramento to Anaheim like my DA and I always do on our previous trips together. As you know for the readers that follow me, I don't like to fly and just drive while I can carry extra stuff with me than spending a lot of money towards a flying. It just not worth paying the extra money for extra bags and getting a rental car. This time, I will be using my good car to drive to Anaheim than the usual Honda Civic Hybrid, since it has having some trouble lately with the engine. I will be driving in my Acura TSX. Even though it uses super gasoline and will be more to drive it, I might be able to get to Burbank on a full tank and do my usual stop in Merced on the way home. I will stop at Livingston (close to Merced) that is always on my way to Anaheim to see my grandmother. I was planning on leaving Sacramento on Thursday night and save one and a half hour time of my road trip to DL. Than leave Friday morning around 5am. I want to get to Anaheim early so I can get ready to watch Soundsational at 4pm on Friday. It will be a 5 and a half hour drive to Anaheim. I should get there around 10am just like I did on my last trip to DL.
> 
> I will be staying at BWPPI, my usual hotel that I have always stayed at during my visits. I am not really happy of how the price of the hotel is at the BWPPI, but I am not planning on staying at BWAI or BW Stovalls since they are also expensive. So I just decided to stay over there. I wasn't even planning on staying out of the area since I don't like to park at the structure during the day and lose about a half an hour of my time in the parking lot.
> 
> My goal for this weekend is to watch my middle school play at the Plaza Gardens Carnation and also spend some time with them at the park. I also plan on seeing the Soundsational parade on Friday or Saturday which will be exciting. I will be planning on videotaping Soundsational and take some pics during the parade. If I get lucky with the ST2 Sneak Peek, I will be going on the ride. I am not planning on videotaping the ride since I want to experience it first. I would assume that the CMs won't allow videotaping on the ride, but I will try to take pictures of the new queue. Planning on seeing Magical and Memories on Friday and top it off with WoC on Saturday. This is going to be a fun weekend with my school playing, Soundsational and the usual nighttime shows. I also want to take as many pictures during my visit and I need a challenge to do when I am out there.
> 
> I'm only just *25 days *till I am at the Happiest Place on Earth.
> 
> Thank you for reading my PTR and hope you can follow it.
> 
> P.S. I am looking for idea of what kind of quest I should do during my visit.



Can't wait to see your video of Soundsational.. You know my family loves your videos...I will keep it as a surprise for Colton. Also really rooting for you to get to ride ST2 the Star Wars fans around here would love to see pictures of the new queue make sure to take lots if you get the chance!


----------



## mvf-m11c

TheColtonsMom said:


> Oh yes go! Even if you get picked in the lottery to ride ST2 in May there is still the New LM ride and of lesser importance but still newer Goofy's Sky School to check out. Plus if you do not get picked in the lottery you have your time set for your first ride on ST2. Plus years from now you will never regret time spent with your Dad so win/win if you ask me and you did so there's my opinion FWIW.



You are correct about that Sherri. I am definitely looking forward to the LMAUA ride. I might check out GSS, it is still the same ride, but just the facade is different. I am also looking forward to those Victorian style restaurants at PP. I am hoping that I get selected in May and than after experiencing the ride, than I will videotape it. I would assume that they won't allow any guests videotape the ride just like Soarin. It is nice to do some Disney activities with my dad. He is not a huge Disney fan like me, but he has no problem with it. He is just doing this so he can see his friend. 

Thank you for your help Sherri. 



TheColtonsMom said:


> Can't wait to see your video of Soundsational.. You know my family loves your videos...I will keep it as a surprise for Colton. Also really rooting for you to get to ride ST2 the Star Wars fans around here would love to see pictures of the new queue make sure to take lots if you get the chance!



I'm glad that you and your family like my videos. I am wondering where I should videotape the parade? Right now I am planning on seeing the first parade at 4pm and I am planning on setting up around IASW because I would assume that the parade will start from there and than the later parade will start at TS MS. I was also thinking of videotaping right by the Refreshment Coke Corner & Plaza Pavilion on the curb. I might need some help of other options of where to set up for the parade. Right now, I am leaning toward IASW unless there is a good spot to see and videotape the parade. Thank you for rooting for me Sherri and to all the other DISers who have participated in the contest. I would guess that the CMs would have np with me taking pictures of the queue during the sneak peak, but I will be shocked if they won't allow that. I can understand the ride, but the queue?


----------



## skiingfast

I'm not sure about the amtrak but might try the Metro to Oceanside and back.  But will have to justify a day away DL.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I'm not sure about the amtrak but might try the Metro to Oceanside and back.  But will have to justify a day away DL.



Since I don't know anything about the railway system, I hope everything goes well for you when you take the train to SoCal.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Hey Bret,

I'm finally all caught up on your ongoing TR.  When I was in DL last week the clock on IASW wasn't working then either.  Everything seemed to be working except the doors with the time coming out.  I wonder what's going on.  

You mentioned the Steak Gumbo at RSV.  I had wanted to try that last week but it was closed when we went by.

Your Sunday morning in the park looked so quiet!  I couldn't believe the lack of lines at the turnstiles.

It was nice that you were able to spend some time with Sara and get a picture together.  It's great to be able to wander the parks alone and do your own thing, but it's also nice to have someone to talk to.

I hope you have a good trip at the end of this month.  I'm anxious to see your Soundsational pictures.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Hey Bret,
> 
> I'm finally all caught up on your ongoing TR.  When I was in DL last week the clock on IASW wasn't working then either.  Everything seemed to be working except the doors with the time coming out.  I wonder what's going on.
> 
> You mentioned the Steak Gumbo at RSV.  I had wanted to try that last week but it was closed when we went by.
> 
> Your Sunday morning in the park looked so quiet!  I couldn't believe the lack of lines at the turnstiles.
> 
> It was nice that you were able to spend some time with Sara and get a picture together.  It's great to be able to wander the parks alone and do your own thing, but it's also nice to have someone to talk to.
> 
> I hope you have a good trip at the end of this month.  I'm anxious to see your Soundsational pictures.



Hey Deej.

That was kind of weird to see the clock on IASW not working during my trip and to hear that it wasn't working during your trip a few weeks ago seems really weird. It would be nice to see it working, but we'll wait and see.

I think the Steak Gumbo at RSV is nice, some people say it looks like dog food. I love the bread bowl at DL and also Boudin Bakery at DCA. I also could have ate at Harbour Galley which has some nice bread bowls, but I just love eating there. This is my tradition where I eat there first.

On Sunday, the turnstile at DL was quiet, but most of the people were already in the park when I got there on a MM. Even though it was during a busy weekend with the Cheer competition, it was nice that Sunday morning and clear skies. 

I enjoyed my time with Sara on Saturday. She went out of her way to come to DL and spend some time with me that Saturday. The photograph with the Golden Gate Bridge turn out so well. It is fun to go solo at the park since you can do whatever you want and don't have to hear someone else say that they want to do this or that. It is also not that fun when you are by yourself and have no one to talk to. It was nice of Sara to join me on Saturday and hope to meet her again later this month.

TY for following my TR and I am looking forward to watching my school play at the DL, Soundsational and possibly a sneak peek of ST2.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I am getting excited since I am only less than *3 weeks* away till my trip to DL. 

It is kind of disappointing that I can't plan my whole schedule until I know what time my middle school is playing at DL. Right now, I know that the band will be playing on Friday and Saturday. I'm trying to figure out how to manage my schedule, but right now I will do a pre-plan right now and hope that this will be a good manage schedule. Not only my middle school, but I also have to incorporate Soundsational on Friday and Saturday, I also might get selected for the ST2 sneak peek and possibly spending sometime with Sara on Saturday. Also with the ST2 sneak peek, if I get selected my whole schedule will be all changed big time. Also while I am down there, I will be doing another photo quest again. For all the DISers that have followed my past TR, I have done the ride vehicle, tree/wreath, sign and heart quests. This time I will be doing a music/sound quest. This quest is to look for musical instruments, horns, whistles, etc. that produces sound. For example, I am looking for 

Here is my plan for all the days during my trip. This is not the whole plan since I am waiting. Right now if I don't get selected for the ST2 sneak peek, this will be my plan for the weekend. 

*Friday:*

I plan on getting to DL around 10am-11am since I will be leaving around 5am in the morning at my grandmothers house in Livingston. Check-in at the hotel when I get to Anaheim. Possibly I won't be able to check-in to my room at 3pm, but I have check-in the room when I got there way early before 3pm. But since it is during Memorial Day weekend, I might have to wait until 3pm.

I can't plan the rest of the schedule on Friday since I don't know what time my middle school is playing at the Carnation Plaza Gardens. I am planning on seeing them play at the CPG at DL. But my whole schedule will determine the time they play at DL. 

I possibly will be in the park around 12-1pm that day and I will use that time to do my music quest for the first two hours. Than I will get ready for Soundsational parade at 3pm and wait at least over an hour or longer. It will depend on what it will be like. I am planning on getting a spot right around IASW or by the corner of the Coke Corner. I will assume that the parade will come from IASW first and then the later parade from MS TS. I am planning on videotaping the parade as well as take some pictures. Since I am by myself I must be crazy to do both at once. I am planning on bringing my tripod in the park with me while I am in the park. I might get a locker to put the tripod in during the first part of the day and put it in later for the nighttime.

After the parade, I will head on back to the room for a little break and put all of my stuff in the room. Maybe I don't have to put my stuff later in the afternoon since I might get to check-in early.

For dinner, I will be planning on getting steak gumbo at RSV. This is a tradition for me everytime I go to DL. This is always the first meal I always get at DL. At nighttime, I will get a spot right in front of the Hub so I can watch Magical fireworks. My plan is to get a spot right in front of SB castle is around 6-6:30. That is really early for just a firework show, but I always like to have the best spot for videotaping the fireworks. I plan on videotaping it and post it on youtube after I get back home. I got to remember this time to put the video on HD than low lux like the last time. After the fireworks, I will head on over to IASW and videotape Magical. Then call it for the night.

*Saturday*

This is the uncertain day during my visit. Since I am waiting for the ST2 sneak peek contest to be completed. I can't plan my Saturday schedule until I know if I am selected for Saturday evening or night. Right now, I know that I am planning on seeing WoC that night and get in line early Saturday morning and get a blue FP for the 9pm WoC show. For the rest of the day, I will be in both parks doing my music quest. I plan on doing my favorite rides since the last trip I didn't do everything with less time. I plan on riding the monorail, DLRR, and MFW. I got to get some pics of DCA that has been updated since early April. This will be a good opportunity to try out the new menu at Hungry Bear restaurant. I also plan to meet up with Sara again at the park and have some fun with each other. I am also planning on seeing Soundsational again that day and right now I am leaning towards the first show again.

The rest of the Saturday will be determine by my middle school playing at the CPG and the ST2 Sneak Peak.

*Sunday*

Sunday is also an uncertainty since I might get selected for the ST2 sneak peek. But right now, I plan on going to DL early in the morning and go on some rides and do the music quest. When DCA opens at 9:30am, I will head on over there to get a WoC FP and then go on MFW. I will just go back and forward to DL and DCA that day. I am planning on leaving LA around 3-4pm on Sunday and head on over to my grandmothers house in Livingston. 

This is my pre-plan for the memorial day weekend trip. I will update it more when I get more info. 

Please feel free to talk about it. TY


----------



## TheColtonsMom

mvf-m11c said:


> I am getting excited since I am only less than *3 weeks* away till my trip to DL.
> 
> It is kind of disappointing that I can't plan my whole schedule until I know what time my middle school is playing at DL. Right now, I know that the band will be playing on Friday and Saturday. I'm trying to figure out how to manage my schedule, but right now I will do a pre-plan right now and hope that this will be a good manage schedule. Not only my middle school, but I also have to incorporate Soundsational on Friday and Saturday, I also might get selected for the ST2 sneak peek and possibly spending sometime with Sara on Saturday. Also with the ST2 sneak peek, if I get selected my whole schedule will be all changed big time. Also while I am down there, I will be doing another photo quest again. For all the DISers that have followed my past TR, I have done the ride vehicle, tree/wreath, sign and heart quests. This time I will be doing a music/sound quest. This quest is to look for musical instruments, horns, whistles, etc. that produces sound. For example, I am looking for
> 
> Here is my plan for all the days during my trip. This is not the whole plan since I am waiting. Right now if I don't get selected for the ST2 sneak peek, this will be my plan for the weekend.
> 
> *Friday:*
> 
> I plan on getting to DL around 10am-11am since I will be leaving around 5am in the morning at my grandmothers house in Livingston. Check-in at the hotel when I get to Anaheim. Possibly I won't be able to check-in to my room at 3pm, but I have check-in the room when I got there way early before 3pm. But since it is during Memorial Day weekend, I might have to wait until 3pm.
> 
> I can't plan the rest of the schedule on Friday since I don't know what time my middle school is playing at the Carnation Plaza Gardens. I am planning on seeing them play at the CPG at DL. But my whole schedule will determine the time they play at DL.
> 
> I possibly will be in the park around 12-1pm that day and I will use that time to do my music quest for the first two hours. Than I will get ready for Soundsational parade at 3pm and wait at least over an hour or longer. It will depend on what it will be like. I am planning on getting a spot right around IASW or by the corner of the Coke Corner. I will assume that the parade will come from IASW first and then the later parade from MS TS. I am planning on videotaping the parade as well as take some pictures. Since I am by myself I must be crazy to do both at once. I am planning on bringing my tripod in the park with me while I am in the park. I might get a locker to put the tripod in during the first part of the day and put it in later for the nighttime.
> 
> After the parade, I will head on back to the room for a little break and put all of my stuff in the room. Maybe I don't have to put my stuff later in the afternoon since I might get to check-in early.
> 
> For dinner, I will be planning on getting steak gumbo at RSV. This is a tradition for me everytime I go to DL. This is always the first meal I always get at DL. At nighttime, I will get a spot right in front of the Hub so I can watch Magical fireworks. My plan is to get a spot right in front of SB castle is around 6-6:30. That is really early for just a firework show, but I always like to have the best spot for videotaping the fireworks. I plan on videotaping it and post it on youtube after I get back home. I got to remember this time to put the video on HD than low lux like the last time. After the fireworks, I will head on over to IASW and videotape Magical. Then call it for the night.
> 
> *Saturday*
> 
> This is the uncertain day during my visit. Since I am waiting for the ST2 sneak peek contest to be completed. I can't plan my Saturday schedule until I know if I am selected for Saturday evening or night. Right now, I know that I am planning on seeing WoC that night and get in line early Saturday morning and get a blue FP for the 9pm WoC show. For the rest of the day, I will be in both parks doing my music quest. I plan on doing my favorite rides since the last trip I didn't do everything with less time. I plan on riding the monorail, DLRR, and MFW. I got to get some pics of DCA that has been updated since early April. This will be a good opportunity to try out the new menu at Hungry Bear restaurant. I also plan to meet up with Sara again at the park and have some fun with each other. I am also planning on seeing Soundsational again that day and right now I am leaning towards the first show again.
> 
> The rest of the Saturday will be determine by my middle school playing at the CPG and the ST2 Sneak Peak.
> 
> *Sunday*
> 
> Sunday is also an uncertainty since I might get selected for the ST2 sneak peek. But right now, I plan on going to DL early in the morning and go on some rides and do the music quest. When DCA opens at 9:30am, I will head on over there to get a WoC FP and then go on MFW. I will just go back and forward to DL and DCA that day. I am planning on leaving LA around 3-4pm on Sunday and head on over to my grandmothers house in Livingston.
> 
> This is my pre-plan for the memorial day weekend trip. I will update it more when I get more info.
> 
> Please feel free to talk about it. TY



Sounds like a good partial plan given all the variables. I am glad you liked the music quest idea..it just seemed a natural that since you were going to see you school play and going to videotape Soundsational it was a pretty musical weekend already. I look forward to seeing your quest pics as always. If you get to see Sara tell her I said Hi.


----------



## skiingfast

Bret did you see RSV is closed?  Don't worry it just to free up some space for the POTC premier.


Are you going to film the parade twice?  Talked to Sara I think she could make it for the late parade.  But if she is next to you when filming don't let her talk the whole time.


----------



## Sherry E

Bret - 

I just posted a comment to you over in the Chat thread, too, but I wanted to pop in here and tell you that I think the new Quest idea sounds very intriguing!  You did a phenomenal job with Heart Quest and Sign Quest, etc., and I think this will be no different.

I just thought of a new Quest idea for you the other day and was going to mention it the next time I posted here (I was trying to envision all of the 'things' - the specific quest subject I had in mind - that are scattered around DLR and establish how interesting it may or may not be to find them), but I think Sherri's music idea is a more interesting one for the time being.  I can always suggest the other Quest idea I had for one of your future trips.

I think that there are really almost unlimited Quests at DLR - some of them are bigger tasks and harder to accomplish than others, but when you think about it, you could really make a Quest out of all sorts of things at DLR, and each one is interesting because it draws out attention to things we might not have otherwise seen.  The Quests are a way to breathe new life into Disneyland trips.

I know that as long as you still have fun doing the Quests and enjoy them, we certainly enjoy seeing the photos that you take!


----------



## mvf-m11c

TheColtonsMom said:


> Sounds like a good partial plan given all the variables. I am glad you liked the music quest idea..it just seemed a natural that since you were going to see you school play and going to videotape Soundsational it was a pretty musical weekend already. I look forward to seeing your quest pics as always. If you get to see Sara tell her I said Hi.



As you have said it before Sherri, this Quest does match what I am doing that weekend. With my school playing and Soundsational parade. I will try to get the music pics as I can during my visit. I will tell Sara that you said Hi to her.



skiingfast said:


> Bret did you see RSV is closed?  Don't worry it just to free up some space for the POTC premier.
> 
> Are you going to film the parade twice?  Talked to Sara I think she could make it for the late parade.  But if she is next to you when filming don't let her talk the whole time.



I know that the ROA and around the area is closed during the POTC premier. I thought when I read on micechat that the ROA attractions will be reopen on May 12 and F! will resume on May 14. I would assume that RSV will be opened by the time I get to DL during Memorial Day weekend. 

I am planning on seeing the Friday parade at 4pm. I put it on my pre-plan that I am planning on seeing the first parade and get a spot right by IASW or the Coke Corner for the first show. On Saturday, it will depend on what time Sara wants to see the parade at 4pm or 6pm. We will wait and see if she can see the parade or not. She might not like it if I tell her not to talk the whole time, but that is her decision. I have two opportunities to tape the parade.



Sherry E said:


> Bret -
> 
> I just posted a comment to you over in the Chat thread, too, but I wanted to pop in here and tell you that I think the new Quest idea sounds very intriguing!  You did a phenomenal job with Heart Quest and Sign Quest, etc., and I think this will be no different.
> 
> I just thought of a new Quest idea for you the other day and was going to mention it the next time I posted here (I was trying to envision all of the 'things' - the specific quest subject I had in mind - that are scattered around DLR and establish how interesting it may or may not be to find them), but I think Sherri's music idea is a more interesting one for the time being.  I can always suggest the other Quest idea I had for one of your future trips.
> 
> I think that there are really almost unlimited Quests at DLR - some of them are bigger tasks and harder to accomplish than others, but when you think about it, you could really make a Quest out of all sorts of things at DLR, and each one is interesting because it draws out attention to things we might not have otherwise seen.  The Quests are a way to breathe new life into Disneyland trips.
> 
> I know that as long as you still have fun doing the Quests and enjoy them, we certainly enjoy seeing the photos that you take!



Thank you Sherry. I got to thank Sherri for giving out the idea of the Music Quest. 

You can suggest the other Quest idea when I go to DL in mid June. 

There are a lot of Quests ideas to do at the DLR. It is not only about the rides and shows at the DLR. The good thing about the DLR they do a good job on the details of the rides, shows, buildings, etc on each part of the lands and that makes it very interesting. 

I got to thank you a lot since the Tree/Wreath Quest back in November and since then it has been fun taking pictures of the littlest details of the park.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I can't believe I am only less then* two weeks* away till a Soundsational weekend at DL. 

I am so stoked and kind of worried for my trip. The great part is that it will be during the debut of Soundsational parade and I should know that it will be really busy on those days during the parade. So I have to get there at least two hours to get a good street spot. I'm hoping that I don't have to wait that long for a parade, but I don't want to be behind anyone during the parade. I have to videotape the parade and take pictures for you DISers. I am also hoping that I will get selected for the ST2 AP Sneak Peek during my visit. It is a long shot, but I am hoping that I can see it before my June trip. Now the only thing I am worried during my visit is that I still don't know what time my middle school is playing at DL. They are suppose to be playing on Friday and Saturday, but I just don't know what time they are playing at Carnation Plaza Gardens. This could affect my schedule for both the parade on Saturday and ST2 on Saturday possibly. So I am just going to go by instincts and see the schedule at CPG when I get to DL on Friday morning.

I am also planning on doing another quest that I have mentioned on my PTR. This Quest will be a Music/Sound Quest during my visit this May. I am still trying to figure out what rides has musical instruments or a sound device on the ride. Maybe u DISers can tell me what rides that have musical instruments or sound devices on the rides. This Quest will be very interesting to see if you can find a music/sound item at DL. Here is a good example of the Quest that I will be doing. Here is the DL Marching Band heading on over to TS for the Flag Retreat.






To finish off this post, I am still waiting for my dad to set up his dates for our June trip. Right now, he is leaning towards June 20 to 21. Since his friend is going to the park on those two days, it does make sense to go on those days. Also, I might have another trip in plan in just a few weeks since my friend wants me to go down to DL during 4th of July weekend. His plan dates are July 1 to 3. This is a good opportunity to see the 4th of July fireworks, but I might skip since I am doing my annual 4th of July alley BBQ. We will wait and see if it goes down or not.


----------



## kaoden39

Your next quest is close.  And there is so much music in Disney.  When you think about how big a part of all things Disney music is in all of their movies and properties.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Your next quest is close.  And there is so much music in Disney.  When you think about how big a part of all things Disney music is in all of their movies and properties.



2 weeks will go by very quickly Michele and I can't wait to try this quest. The music is very important to Disney for all of there movies and properties. If they didn't take the music seriously, the Disney company wouldn't be where it is today. I hope to find as much music/sound equipment at the park. But that should be no problem when you see so much out there. TY for following along on my PTR.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> 2 weeks will go by very quickly Michele and I can't wait to try this quest. The music is very important to Disney for all of there movies and properties. If they didn't take the music seriously, the Disney company wouldn't be where it is today. I hope to find as much music/sound equipment at the park. But that should be no problem when you see so much out there. TY for following along on my PTR.




Even if I don't comment chances are I am following along.  You're welcome Bret.


----------



## skiingfast

I'm thinking you will need a picture of every speaker in the resort.  There's probably about 12,000 of them.  Better bring a big memory card.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Even if I don't comment chances are I am following along.  You're welcome Bret.



TY Michele.  Hope you get the cruise trip all set.





skiingfast said:


> I'm thinking you will need a picture of every speaker in the resort.  There's probably about 12,000 of them.  Better bring a big memory card.



This is going to be a real challenge of looking for speakers around the whole resort. U almost see the speakers everywhere you walk around the resort. U r right bout that i need to bring a big SD memory card. On all of my trips that I took a lot of pictures like my WDW trip in December, Sign Quest in January, I use the 16 GB SD card. You can take over 2,000 pics on this card with high picture quality. 

I can't believe you are still up at this time Matt. I don't know why I am up this late either. Even though it is only 12:45am here in Sac.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> TYI can't believe you are still up at this time Matt. I don't know why I am up this late either. Even though it is only 12:45am here in Sac.



I was up late waiting to talk to someone after the parks closed.

Curious, do you know how many pictures you take on an average trip?


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I was up late waiting to talk to someone after the parks closed.
> 
> Curious, do you know how many pictures you take on an average trip?



I see. 

The last few years since I got my DSLR camera, I have been taking on average of 400 pictures. The last trip, I only took less then 100 pics. But the Sign Quest and WDW trip in December, I must have took over 3,000 pics combine during those two trips.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> TY Michele.  Hope you get the cruise trip all set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be a real challenge of looking for speakers around the whole resort. U almost see the speakers everywhere you walk around the resort. U r right bout that i need to bring a big SD memory card. On all of my trips that I took a lot of pictures like my WDW trip in December, Sign Quest in January, I use the 16 GB SD card. You can take over 2,000 pics on this card with high picture quality.
> 
> I can't believe you are still up at this time Matt. I don't know why I am up this late either. Even though it is only 12:45am here in Sac.




Oh I will.  Thank you.


----------



## tksbaskets

Two weeks will fly right by!  The music quest sounds really fun.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that you get the sneak peek of ST2.  I read an article about it and I'm really excited to see it (or have you see it and tell me how you like it!)

Standing by for your trip!! 
TK


----------



## deejdigsdis

You are getting so close now!  I'm looking forward to seeing/hearing what you have to share when you get back.


----------



## skiingfast

I suspect this will have a lot of picture too with the music quest.  It should be interesting.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Two weeks will fly right by!  The music quest sounds really fun.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that you get the sneak peek of ST2.  I read an article about it and I'm really excited to see it (or have you see it and tell me how you like it!)
> 
> Standing by for your trip!!
> TK



TY TK. The music quest will be really fun and I will tell you shortly of what has happen today.



deejdigsdis said:


> You are getting so close now!  I'm looking forward to seeing/hearing what you have to share when you get back.



TY Deej for following along. I will try to get a lot of pictures like you did on your TR that is still going on.



skiingfast said:


> I suspect this will have a lot of picture too with the music quest.  It should be interesting.



No question Matt, I am planning on taking as many pics for the music/sound quest.


*I am also happy to say that I got selected for the ST2 Sneak Peek. * My date is on Sunday May 29 from 9am to 1pm. I am so stoked that I got selected and I was hoping to get this time instead of Saturday since it will affect me with Soundsational and the nighttime shows.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> TY TK. The music quest will be really fun and I will tell you shortly of what has happen today.
> 
> 
> 
> TY Deej for following along. I will try to get a lot of pictures like you did on your TR that is still going on.
> 
> 
> 
> No question Matt, I am planning on taking as many pics for the music/sound quest.
> 
> 
> *I am also happy to say that I got selected for the ST2 Sneak Peek. * My date is on Sunday May 29 from 9am to 1pm. I am so stoked that I got selected and I was hoping to get this time instead of Saturday since it will affect me with Soundsational and the nighttime shows.



YEAH!!!  I'm so excited for you that you were selected for the ST2 Sneak Peek!!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

mvf-m11c said:


> *I am also happy to say that I got selected for the ST2 Sneak Peek. * My date is on Sunday May 29 from 9am to 1pm. I am so stoked that I got selected and I was hoping to get this time instead of Saturday since it will affect me with Soundsational and the nighttime shows.


Whoo Hoo! Happy to hear you won! We are looking forward to your descriptions and any pics you are able to get.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> YEAH!!!  I'm so excited for you that you were selected for the ST2 Sneak Peek!!





TheColtonsMom said:


> Whoo Hoo! Happy to hear you won! We are looking forward to your descriptions and any pics you are able to get.



TY TK & Sherri. I'm hoping that I will be able to get some pics of the queue on Sunday.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Somehow I missed that you were selected for the ST2 Sneak Peek.  That's great!  I know you were really hoping to be selected.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> TY TK & Sherri. I'm hoping that I will be able to get some pics of the queue on Sunday.



THIS Sunday??  That is coming right up!!  Where are you staying this time?

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Somehow I missed that you were selected for the ST2 Sneak Peek.  That's great!  I know you were really hoping to be selected.



I thought I would not get selected since I only selected for three times which was Saturday 28 9am - 1pm, 4pm - 8pm, & Sunday 29 9am - 1pm. Looks like I got lucky with a few selections.



tksbaskets said:


> THIS Sunday??  That is coming right up!!  Where are you staying this time?
> 
> TK



I forgot to say May 29 which is the date I got selected for the ST2 Sneak Peek. Can't believe I am only less than a week until I am at DL again. 

I am staying at BWPPI, I was considering staying at BW Anaheim Inn, but the prices for BWPPI have dropped just a little. For just $3 a night more it is good to go with BWPPI.


I checked out some videos on youtube today for the lucky guests to see the ST2 Sneak Peek at DL and were taking pictures of the queue. So it looks like I am able to take some pics of the queue.  This takes the doubts out of me when I get to Dl for the Sneak Peek.

Here is the link that I watched at today on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXdSYcKMYmE


----------



## skiingfast

When you entered the contest, did you happen to enter more than 1 guest?  It would be nice if people who one had extra slots to invite AP friends to go with them.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> When you entered the contest, did you happen to enter more than 1 guest?  It would be nice if people who one had extra slots to invite AP friends to go with them.



I accidentally selected only myself. I didn't think about bringing any friends with me before I selected just myself. If I had to change everything again, I would definitely selected two and take a friend with me. But if I had changed it, I might not get selected. I should just be happy that I got selected.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> I accidentally selected only myself. I didn't think about bringing any friends with me before I selected just myself. If I had to change everything again, I would definitely selected two and take a friend with me. But if I had changed it, I might not get selected. I should just be happy that I got selected.



Bret in a way you are taking LOTS of friends with you as I'm sure you'll report back to us all on how the new experience is.  I'm anxious to see how many times you are able to ride it.  It sounds like the ride will be a bit different each time.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Bret in a way you are taking LOTS of friends with you as I'm sure you'll report back to us all on how the new experience is.  I'm anxious to see how many times you are able to ride it.  It sounds like the ride will be a bit different each time.



You are right TK. I'm just leading the way on this trip and hopefully this will be a great trip then the last trip. I'll try to write up my TR while I am down there. I'm not guaranteeing that I will write it while I am in my room or on a sidewalk waiting for the nighttime shows or parades, I'll do my best to get it done before I forget it. I will definitely upload the Soundsational Parade pics on Friday night and I might be able to post them while I am waiting for the fireworks that Friday night. 

Interesting to hear that DL is doing soft opening for all the guests for ST2 yesterday and today. I talked to Sara today and she got to ride ST2.  I am glad that she was able to go on the ride before the AP Sneak Peek. I was kind of surprise to hear that DL is letting guests go on the ride when it is not even opened yet (you also have to count that WDW DHS is already opened and this is not a secret to DL). The CM did a Sneak Peek for LMR yesterday and hopefully I will be able to do a Sneak Peek for the LMR next week. I'm planning on riding ST2 at least two times if the resort lets me go back and forth during my AP Sneak Peek. This will be a fun weekend with everything going. on. I should be more grateful that my middle school is playing that weekend, if it weren't for them going down there I wouldn't be down there that weekend.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now change of plans for my trip this weekend. I told you that I will be leaving Thursday night to my grandmothers house and leave first thing in the morning on Friday. My DB is now coming with me so he could see his GF in SoCal. This is good for me, now I have another person with me to come down to Anaheim for the weekend. 

The new plan is now to leave Thursday night around midnight and drive all night going to Anaheim. We expect to arrive in LA around 7am and drop off my DB to his GF apartment and then I will head over to DL and check-in at the BWPPI. Maybe I will be able to get in the room very early so I don't have to check back in later during the day. This will also give me more time to go on ST2 that Friday morning if they r doing soft openings. Plus more time for the music/sound quest.

On Sunday it makes a big difference. With my DB coming, I could stay at DL even longer then what I have planned. My original plan was to leave the DLR around 3 - 4pm and head back to Livingston. Now, I can stay until the fireworks or WoC that night and get my DB later that night and drive home at night. This is really dangerous for the both of us since I will get little rest, but he will drive most of the way back home.


If you other DISers haven't read on the BREAKING NEWS: Star Tours!!! thread, I apologize for the LMR comments that they aren't doing any previews to the guests before it opens. I heard from a friend that talked to a CM yesterday and said that there is no planned soft openings for the guests until it opens on June 3rd.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Just a few days now! 

Do you have a list going of the different things you want to capture for this trip's Quest?  You are going to have a great time.  I am especially looking forward to the parade pictures!


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Just a few days now!
> 
> Do you have a list going of the different things you want to capture for this trip's Quest?  You are going to have a great time.  I am especially looking forward to the parade pictures!



Yup, just a few days until I am at DL for another trip.

I have looked at rides that have a musical instruments. The ones that have musical instruments/bell on the ride as of right now with my prior experience is POTC, HM, Splash, IASW, DLRR, Mark Twain, BTMRR, Casey Jr., MS vehicles, etc. I have a lot to do, did I missed any rides at DL that does have a music/sound? With the extra time on Friday and Sunday, I can get more done during my visit. 

Thank you Deej.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
I'm so glad your DB is going to be driving with you.  You'll have company and someone to keep you alert and awake while driving. 

Just watched the youtube video link you posted.  I'm so exctied to see the updated ride.  I like C3PO much better as a pilot!

Looking forward to your report!

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> I'm so glad your DB is going to be driving with you.  You'll have company and someone to keep you alert and awake while driving.
> 
> Just watched the youtube video link you posted.  I'm so exctied to see the updated ride.  I like C3PO much better as a pilot!
> 
> Looking forward to your report!
> 
> TK



Hello there TK,

This makes a big difference when I have someone with me when I go down to LA from Sac. It is so boring when I am driving by myself and with someone to talk, it will keep me active when I am driving.

It was neat to see the video, but I now regret I watched it since I want to see it in person then on video. C3PO is a much better pilot then the old one.

TY TK

Bret


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> Yup, just a few days until I am at DL for another trip.
> 
> I have looked at rides that have a musical instruments. The ones that have musical instruments/bell on the ride as of right now with my prior experience is POTC, HM, Splash, IASW, DLRR, Mark Twain, BTMRR, Casey Jr., MS vehicles, etc. I have a lot to do, did I missed any rides at DL that does have a music/sound? With the extra time on Friday and Sunday, I can get more done during my visit.
> 
> Thank you Deej.



Silly Symphony Swings will have some sort of music involved I'm sure.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Silly Symphony Swings will have some sort of music involved I'm sure.



That is a good one Matt. SSS does have pictures of musical instruments on the ride and the Conductor Mickey on the top.

I just can't wait to leave Thursday night and head over to DL during this weekend.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> That is a good one Matt. SSS does have pictures of musical instruments on the ride and the Conductor Mickey on the top.
> 
> I just can't wait to leave Thursday night and head over to DL during this weekend.



I started to think, there are so many musical things there, that once you think of one, you can think of another.  You will probably be adding a lot of pictures to your portfolio.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I started to think, there are so many musical things there, that once you think of one, you can think of another.  You will probably be adding a lot of pictures to your portfolio.



U r right Matt that there are a lot of musical pictures, sculptures, etc around the resort. I am wondering how many pics I will take this weekend. It might be over 1000 pics for this trip. I'm going to take a pic for every part of the resort that I walk so I can remember where I walked during my trip.


Oh yeah, I also forgot to say this breaking news to the followers on this trip, my middle school band is not playing at Carnation Plaza Gardens this weekend at DL. Instead they are playing at Cypress College during the middle school band competition on Friday. I was kind of disappointed to hear that they are not playing at DL. This won't affect me during my trip since I will see them on Friday and the whole day on Sunday. 

Since one of my friends is chaperoning during the trip, he wants to have dinner with me on Sunday at the ESPN Zone. I told him that we don't have to get a reservation, but have to wait until there is a table available. He had no problem with it and looks like I will be eating at the ESPN Zone for dinner on Sunday.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> U r right Matt that there are a lot of musical pictures, sculptures, etc around the resort. I am wondering how many pics I will take this weekend. It might be over 1000 pics for this trip. I'm going to take a pic for every part of the resort that I walk so I can remember where I walked during my trip.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I also forgot to say this breaking news to the followers on this trip, my middle school band is not playing at Carnation Plaza Gardens this weekend at DL. Instead they are playing at Cypress College during the middle school band competition on Friday. I was kind of disappointed to hear that they are not playing at DL. This won't affect me during my trip since I will see them on Friday and the whole day on Sunday.
> 
> Since one of my friends is chaperoning during the trip, he wants to have dinner with me on Sunday at the ESPN Zone. I told him that we don't have to get a reservation, but have to wait until there is a table available. He had no problem with it and looks like I will be eating at the ESPN Zone for dinner on Sunday.



That is a little disappointing that your band will not be playing at Carnation Plaza Gardens this weekend.  I'm glad you'll be able to see them anyway.

Have a blast on your trip!!


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> I'm going to take a pic for every part of the resort that I walk so I can remember where I walked during my trip.
> 
> 
> Instead they are playing at Cypress College during the middle school band competition on Friday. I was kind of disappointed to hear that they are not playing at DL.
> 
> Since one of my friends is chaperoning during the trip, he wants to have dinner with me on Sunday at the ESPN Zone.



Hopefully the trip is line the sign quest and feels like walking through the park.

Too bad not in DLR.  


Any good games on Sunday?  Maybe Hockey?


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sorry to hear about your middle school band not playing at Carnation Plaza Gardens.  How disappointing.  That's nice you will be able to meet your friend for dinner, though.

Looking forward to your updates!  Have a great trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> That is a little disappointing that your band will not be playing at Carnation Plaza Gardens this weekend.  I'm glad you'll be able to see them anyway.
> 
> Have a blast on your trip!!



I will be to see them there at DL and do some rides and shows this weekend, I'll wait and see on Friday and Sunday of what they are doing.

TY TK




skiingfast said:


> Hopefully the trip is line the sign quest and feels like walking through the park.
> 
> Too bad not in DLR.
> 
> Any good games on Sunday?  Maybe Hockey?




If I forgot where I walked, I can used the photos as my memory of where I go and what I did during my time. I can take pictures at night, but they are not that accurate with low light.

I should have talked to my friend at the school of what they were doing, but I just assume that they will be at DL after hearing the whole thing.

Now I can't watch game 7 of the NBA Western Finals on Sunday night thanks to the Dallas Mavericks beating the Oklahoma City Thunder tonight. Mavs won the series 4-1 and if OKC tied the series somehow, I will be able to watch it at the ESPN Zone on Sunday night. Maybe I can watch some baseball games that night.




deejdigsdis said:


> Sorry to hear about your middle school band not playing at Carnation Plaza Gardens.  How disappointing.  That's nice you will be able to meet your friend for dinner, though.
> 
> Looking forward to your updates!  Have a great trip.



It's np Deej. When I saw there schedule for Friday at Cypress College, it starts at 12:45 and they won't be in the park until 4pm. As you already know that Soundsational starts at 4pm and I can't afford to miss it. Well actually I could, but then I wouldn't be able to get pics and videos for that Friday night. My friend has never ate at the ESPN Zone in Anaheim and i plan on taking him in the big screen room to watch all those sport games.

TY for following along everyone. Just about day and a half until I am at DL on Friday morning.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'm about to leave shortly to my grandmothers house in Livingston and about to make another announcement. Instead of coming home late on Sunday night, I will be staying at BWPPI for one more night on Monday. So it will be a 4 day visit to DL.


----------



## Disneyfreak616

Have a magical time!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Very good news about the extra night.    Drive safely and have a great time!


----------



## JH87

mvf-m11c said:


> I'm about to leave shortly to my grandmothers house in Livingston and about to make another announcement. Instead of coming home late on Sunday night, I will be staying at BWPPI for one more night on Monday. So it will be a 4 day visit to DL.



 I live like 10-15 mins from Livingston! 
Yay for extra days in DLR!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Got here safely and in the park.


----------



## tksbaskets

YEAH!  Hope the weather is great and you have a wonderful adventure.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> YEAH!  Hope the weather is great and you have a wonderful adventure.



I am in line for ST2. The weather is nicr.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Good to hear from you.  Can't wait to hear more as the weekend goes on.


----------



## kaoden39

Glad to hear you made it safely.  I hope you have a blast!!


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> I am in line for ST2. The weather is nicr.



Don't forget to to peek at LM every now and then in case it soft opens again.


----------



## mvf-m11c

TY everyone for following my TR. When I get back to my room this afternoon, I will post the pics and tell u my adventures for the first part of the day.



skiingfast said:


> Don't forget to to peek at LM every now and then in case it soft opens again.



I am just waiting at the front entrance of TLM ride for the soft opening. When I got to the park at 930 and wait at the rope drop, some cms said that is is possible that they will open TLM ride. It has almost been two hours and still not open yet.

While I am waiting, I will tell u about ST2 this morning. I got my pics of the queue and just had to wait 8 minutes during the rope drop. My ride I got was the rebel ship hanger at the beginning. It was so neat that one droit was looking for the spy and got a pic of one of the riders. Our next stop was the Wookie homeland Kashyke, then Geonosis space against the bounty hunter jango feet. After that was the death star scene and went inside the death stat. At the end we were back in the rebel carrier hanger. That was my first adventure on the new ST2.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> I am just waiting at the front entrance of TLM ride for the soft opening. When I got to the park at 930 and wait at the rope drop, some cms said that is is possible that they will open TLM ride. It has almost been two hours and still not open yet.



Seeing that you rode it now, are you going to try to ride LM or ST multiple times over the weekend?


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Seeing that you rode it now, are you going to try to ride LM or ST multiple times over the weekend?



I plan to ride ST on Sunday during my AP Sneak Peek and I might go on it again tomorrow morning. I am hoping to get on the LM tomorrow morning if they open it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Before i go to bed, here are some pics of Mickey's Soundsational Parade today at 4pm. I'm just posting some, not all of them. If you want to see the rest, you can go to my flickr on the signature below.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
Your first ride on ST2 sounds great!  Your parade pictures are wonderful. Such bright costumes and a bright sunny day.

How long was the parade?

TK


----------



## kaoden39

Great pictures!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> Your first ride on ST2 sounds great!  Your parade pictures are wonderful. Such bright costumes and a bright sunny day.
> 
> How long was the parade?
> 
> TK



So did u see my ST2 queue pics TK? Thank you, it was a bright sunny day all day yesterday for a great day to watch the parade.

I believe the parade was about 15 minutes.




kaoden39 said:


> Great pictures!!



Thank you Michele.

I got to ride the LM ride when it opened at 10am. Way better then yesterday when I had to wait until 2pm. I got to ride it 4 times today and the longest wait time I had all day today was 5 minutes.

I wrote part of my TR on my iPad and I will post it and then I will post the pics with it, so please be patient on the pics

Thank you everyone for following my live TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

My brother and I left Sacramento around 8:00pm on Thursday and head straight on over to our grandmothers house in Livingston. We stayed there for only s few hours until we left around 2am in the morning. I know that is crazy to just get s little rest and drive for 5 hours to Anaheim.*

Before we got to Anaheim, I had to make a stop for my dad and drop off some stuff to his friend who lives out in LA.*

After dropping off the stuff at my dads friends house, we head on over irvine where I dropped off my brother who is staying st his gf apartment for the weekend. I will pick him up on Monday afternoon when we go back home.*

Now back to the trip to Anaheim. It took me awhile to get to Anaheim with the morning traffic. It was really bad all day that morning ever since I got in LA. I checked at the BWPPI around 8:10. That was really fast for me to get to the hotel and checked in that morning. I thought I couldn't check in until 3pm, but the front desk said that my room was available. I got lucky with my room all set up so I can drop all my stuff without leaving it in the car.

Interesting when I got my room is that it is at the end of the building and I was in room 242. This was great for me and bad for me. It was good that the roomiest right next to the pool while it is at the very end of the building.*











Now it was time to head on over to the park, since it opened at 9am I can get there during the rope drop. Outside was kind of busy with slot of guests heading on over to DL while there are some people waiting st the DCA line.











I got in the park at 8:50 just a few minutes until the park opens. On my way underneath the DLRR, I had to a pic of the new ST2 poster. Inside MS TS, it Wasserstein not that bad until I went more and more down the streets. The wait line was past carnation cafe, so I just slid through all the guests until it was too crowded.
















When the rope drop was over, I head on over to ST, luckily it was open as a soft opening. I got in line around 9:02 and the line was slow at the beginning since they did not open all the lines.
















I got the pics of the outside queue as well as the side room queue. It is completely different then the old ST queue with the posters. The wall paintings were way better then the old one.











Here are pics of the Starspeeder 1000. Just like the old ST one, it just has been repainted and the old monitor has been upgraded. Looks like C3p0 & R2-D2 are having problems with the Starspeeder like the old days.


























When I did my trip on ST, here are my scenes for this ride. At the beginning of the tour we were in the rebel ship hanger and about to head off until the stormtroopers stopped us and then a robot put a device on the window and identified one of the guests as a rebel spy and showed her face on the monitor which was cool. Then we left the hanger along with the Milennium Falcon and were in a battle between the rebel alliance and the galactic empire. On our next trip, we were in the Wookie homeland Kashyke. When we left the surface, Yoda made an appearance and told us that we need to bring the rebel spy safely. We went through hyper space again and we were in the field of Geonosis and the bounty hunter Bubba Fett (not Jango Fett sorry) was searching for the rebel spy and was shooting at us. We were trying to escape the asteroid field and then there was the Death Star. There were TIE fighters along with Darth Vader TIE fighter. We went inside the Death Star and trying to get out. When we got outside, we saw Bubba Fett and he launched a mine at us. Then C3P0 shot the mine back at him and got him. On the last part of the tour, we were back in the rebel ship hanger and were greeted by the alliance. That was my first tour on the new Star Tours. Sorry for telling it so bad to u since I am terrible at explaining things.

After the ride, i *went over to the ST FP line which was the former BLAB FP area. When I got my FP, I had to return at 10:25 to 11:25am. I wasn't planning on using it since I will be at DCA for the other attractions.*






It was close to around 9:20 and I decided to head on over to DCA and get my WoC FP and also get lucky to ride TLM ride today since I read yesterday the DCA did a soft opening for then ride.

On the way out of DL, I had to get some pics of MS while I was walking out of the park.


























When I left the park, it got kind of busy around 9:25. Since the park opened at 9am instead of the usual 8am time, I would guess that a lot of the guests went to breakfast that morning and now are entering the park.


----------



## skiingfast

> Inside MS TS, it Wasserstein not that bad until I went more and more down the streets



As long as the Wasserstein is going ok it sounds like a good visit. 
I love autospell or autocorrect, sometimes they aren't so autoawesome.


That is cool to know they have FP along with the ST soft open, I hadn't picked up if that been the case everyday.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> As long as the Wasserstein is going ok it sounds like a good visit.
> I love autospell or autocorrect, sometimes they aren't so autoawesome.
> 
> 
> That is cool to know they have FP along with the ST soft open, I hadn't picked up if that been the case everyday.



I wrote the first part on my iPad and it was sloppy. 

Today it was all bout the AP for the first 4 hours and it was crazy today. If u read on the thread about the AP Sneak Peek that there was a long line this morning.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> I wrote the first part on my iPad and it was sloppy.
> 
> Today it was all bout the AP for the first 4 hours and it was crazy today. If u read on the thread about the AP Sneak Peek that there was a long line this morning.



So today was you official preview day?


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> So today was you official preview day?



Well actually it tomorrow from 9am - 1pm. But after seeing the FP line at least over 100 people in line around 9am today, I might do it later in the morning since I don't want to be in that long line. But I will decide when I get to the park tomorrow. I know that will use my AP to get FP, but I might keep some as souvenirs.

Oh yea, while I was at the park to watch the 4pm Mickey's Soundsational Parade and I just got back from it and now taking a break until WoC tonight at 9pm, I uploaded my video of "The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Undersea Adventure today on youtube. So you DISers can check out my video of it right now.

The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Undersea Adventure 2/28/11

I just deleted the video, so everyone will have to wait until next week. Sorry about that.


----------



## skiingfast

Did you see the school band play?


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Did you see the school band play?



No I didn't since they were playing at Cypress College which was 30 minutes away from DL and I had to videotape Soundsational that afternoon. But I was concentrating too much on the parade that Friday and I did regret of not watching my school play. They did a real good job at the competition and won a lot of different medals in each category.

But when they were at the park on Sunday, I joined up with them in the afternoon yesterday and we had a blast. 

For all of those of seeing how many times I went on ST during my AP Sneak Peek, I went on it 8 times yesterday and I got 9 FP during those four hours. A lot of you will ask how I got 9 FP during that time? The CMs opened the FP machines 15 minutes early before 9am and I was able to get my FP at 8:48 and came back every 30 minutes until I am eligible to get another one.


----------



## kaoden39

Wow Bret.  That sounds great!!  I am glad to hear that you are having such a great time!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sounds great!  Did you have a different ride experience each time on ST2?

I'm glad you were able to see and spend time with your band.  That must have made for an extra special day.

Looking forward to hearing more about ST2 and TLM!  

TK


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> For all of those of seeing how many times I went on ST during my AP Sneak Peek, I went on it 8 times yesterday and I got 9 FP during those four hours. A lot of you will ask how I got 9 FP during that time? The CMs opened the FP machines 15 minutes early before 9am and I was able to get my FP at 8:48 and came back every 30 minutes until I am eligible to get another one.



Did the FPs have a return time on them of 30 minutes later?  Did you set your watch to get them with that percision?


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Wow Bret.  That sounds great!!  I am glad to hear that you are having such a great time!!



TY Michele. I had a great time this weekend and I'm glad to be home after a long weekend with everything going on at DL. 




tksbaskets said:


> Sounds great!  Did you have a different ride experience each time on ST2?
> 
> I'm glad you were able to see and spend time with your band.  That must have made for an extra special day.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more about ST2 and TLM!
> 
> TK



I rode ST 10 times this weekend including 8 times on Sunday and twice on Friday. I could have rode it again on Saturday since DL was letting the AP holders on the ride Saturday and Sunday night. All my ride experiences were all different and I did not get the same one during my trip.

It did TK,  it was nice to spend some time with them on the rides and we ate at the ESPN Zone last night. I was kind of surprise that when we tried to get a table last night and on the wait list it was an hour wait around 7pm. I said no thanks and we decided to eat at the bar and just got on instantly. 

What am I saying, I should write this on my TR. It won't be too long since I am editing and uploading all my pics and videos. I will try to upload the videos of Soundsational, LM ride, Magical, WoC with POTC, and Memories. I still got to show my pics for the Music/Sound quest too. 

I will try to get everything done in less then one week, but it will depend on how much time I will get to it.




skiingfast said:


> Did the FPs have a return time on them of 30 minutes later?  Did you set your watch to get them with that percision?



When I looked at the FP, they didn't have a return time during the AP Sneak Peek. It just said "Now Boarding Please Proceed to the STAR TOURS FASTPASS entrance" I used my iTouch to calculate the time I put my AP in the FP machine and then I came back to it and get my next AP.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  May 27, 2011  Part 2*​
After getting back safely and working on the videos and pics, it is time to start back up on my Soundsational Weekend with part 2 on Friday.

After leaving DL, I head on over to DCA and hope that TLMAUA (The Little Mermaid: Ariels Undersea Adventure) is opened when it gets close to the rope drop. Luckily thanks to the boards that some DISers said that TLMAUA ride was opened for soft openings on Thursday at 10:30am and was excited that there might be a soft opening. 

When I looked at the Buena Vista main entrance, it has got better since I was at the DLR last month and excited to see the main gate open in a few months. 











I entered the park around 9:35am and the main entrance looked the same like always and the theater is getting taller and taller since last month. But the steel structure looks the same when I was there in April.











I went straight on over to GRR and get a FP especially that I wasnt planning on seeing it that day, but I always like to collect FP when I am in the park and put in my scrap book with the other FP and maps from my past trips.











At the WoC FP machine, I knew that I would get a blue FP and of course I got it around 9:40am. 





With collecting the WoC FP, I head on over to the rope drop right next to the LM ride. The rope queue are already in place right next to the rope drop and I am wondering if the line would be that long during the day for the soft opening. But the only problem I had on that day is that will DCA open the LM ride during the rope drop or wait till later like on Thursday. 






I talked to a CM right next to the ride and asked if the ride will open during the rope drop and he said that they are having some technical difficulties. But he said that the ride will open anytime during the day. With that conclusion, I decide just to come back after I do my usual ride on MFW first and get some good aerial views.











Since I got there 15 minutes early, I was close to the rope drop and the first thing I did when the parked opened at 10am, I head on over to PP and get on MFW.
















When I got close to the bottom and saw that there were not too many people on TSMM, I decided the last second just to go on the ride and have some fun on this game. I only had to wait 5 minutes to get on TSMM. It has been awhile since I got on TSMM during the rope drop. But with time on my hand, I could use some challenge on this ride.






During the first stage of TSMM, I got the usual 25,000 point mark by hitting the fox on the left side of the stage and show the 1000 point chicken. Then on the 2nd stage, I got the usual 20,000 point part with the erupting volcano. Now the third stage, I finally hit the flying two plates that opened the mountain which shot out the 5,000 point plate. Even though I finally got the mountain to open, I only had 40,000 on that stage. I was disappointed that I didnt get a lot of points that stage, but I was happy that I finally got it to open. Then on stage four with the ring toss, I finally got all the rings on the aliens on the rocket and got to shoot the rings in Zurgs mouth. I had 70,000 points that stage and was completely ecstatic. Stage five was just average for me as well as the last stage. Then my arm was getting tired at the end and finished with a disappointing 228,200 points. Even with the secret targets on Stage 3 & 4 I just couldnt get a high score. If my arm was better, I would have gotten over 300,000 points.











After I got off TSMM, I head on over to MFW for my usual aerial photos of DCA and the DLR. On the way, the line for TSMM was not that long, I believe it was around 15 minute wait and I was completely surprise. It is Friday and on Memorial Day Weekend which would draw huge crowds, but not during that time. I could have got back on the ride and do more. But with the LM ride and MFW, I decided not to go on. 






Thats it for tonight and I will get back to the TR tomorrow.


----------



## tksbaskets

What a great start to your day!  I love your pictures and can't wait to see the new park gate when it is finished.

Congrats on unlocking the mountain and Zurg.  VERY tough to do on your own.  Your score was great!  I'd like to just ride along with the person who got over 400,000 already that day and see what they do.  They must have arms the size of Popeye as my arm is almost always aching after I ride TSM.  I don't think I could have resisted going on a second time with that short line. 

Looking forward to more when you get the chance to post.  

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> What a great start to your day!  I love your pictures and can't wait to see the new park gate when it is finished.
> 
> Congrats on unlocking the mountain and Zurg.  VERY tough to do on your own.  Your score was great!  I'd like to just ride along with the person who got over 400,000 already that day and see what they do.  They must have arms the size of Popeye as my arm is almost always aching after I ride TSM.  I don't think I could have resisted going on a second time with that short line.
> 
> Looking forward to more when you get the chance to post.
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. I can't wait to go through the new main gate when it is finished then going around.

You are correct that it is very tough to unlock the mountain and Zurg just by yourself. I bet they know where the secret targets are and have a very strong arm to keep pulling that string. It would be neat to see how they do that in person. If my arm wasn't tired at the end of the ride, I would have got a high score. Maybe I should have gone on the ride again that morning. 

I will work on the next post right now.


While I am working on the next post, I have uploaded the The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Undersea Adventure that I videotaped on Monday morning yesterday with my video camera. Hope all of you enjoy it.


----------



## JH87

Great TR so far! As always, great pictures!


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm watching the LM:AUA video and love how the CM says "Enjoy your swim." as you start the ride. 

I like that they even have themed messages when the ride stops and starts 

Your video was really high quality.  I felt I was on the ride too.  How did you keep so steady?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mvf-m11c

JH87 said:


> Great TR so far! As always, great pictures!



Thank you Jillian for swimming along.



tksbaskets said:


> I'm watching the LM:AUA video and love how the CM says "Enjoy your swim." as you start the ride.
> 
> I like that they even have themed messages when the ride stops and starts
> 
> Your video was really high quality.  I felt I was on the ride too.  How did you keep so steady?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



That is a very nice way to start the adventure on TLMAUA. All the times I have rode this ride during that weekend, all the CMs at the entrance have said the same thing. 

At least they tell the guests that the ride has stopped to let the people having trouble to get on the ride. Sebastian voice is a perfect one for the ride when it stops.

The video quality was great and I was satisfy with this one the most since I used my extended lens for this video. I have took 5 videos of this ride during my visit and 2 of them are with the extended lens. I am thinking if I should post one more, but I will wait and see. My family said the same thing when I showed them this video yesterday on our HD TV. Since I videotape a lot of videos of the rides, I am use to keeping it steady.

Thank you TK.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Hi Bret,

I'm all caught up.  What a great TR so far!  I always enjoy your amazing pictures.  Sounds like you had a great trip with so many rides on ST and LM:AUA.  I will let my boys read your description of ST when they get home from school.  I think they will love that ride.  I'm looking forward to riding LM next year.  That ride looks so well done.  Did you film the very first time you rode, or did you ride through once and just enjoy it first?  Very nice video!


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Hi Bret,
> 
> I'm all caught up.  What a great TR so far!  I always enjoy your amazing pictures.  Sounds like you had a great trip with so many rides on ST and LM:AUA.  I will let my boys read your description of ST when they get home from school.  I think they will love that ride.  I'm looking forward to riding LM next year.  That ride looks so well done.  Did you film the very first time you rode, or did you ride through once and just enjoy it first?  Very nice video!



Thank you Deej. I rode ST and LM:AUA a lot of times during that weekend. I thought I only will get a few times on ST that includes my ST AP Sneak Peek during my visit. I was planning on only seeing ST a couple of times during my Sneak Peek, but I just decided to go it as many times that day so I can get the location that I wanted to see (the scene I wanted was the pod racing on Tatooine and Naboo underwater. I'll tell you what day I got that on my TR. Got to keep it a secret to you and others). I thought from all the info I got from the boards and friends who go to DL a lot said that there were no soft openings for LM:AUA. But I was wrong and glad that it worked this weekend. I have updated my descriptions of ST that I rode that Friday morning. It was a little sloppy when I wrote it on my iPad. But it should be better right now when you read it later today. Your kids will definitely love the ride when you go back next year. With about 54 different experience on the ride, you have to go on about over 100 times to get all the different experiences.

The LM ride is a little bit like "The Seas with Nemo and Friends" at WDW EPCOT with the clam mobiles. The clams are almost close to the WDW version. But the LM had the lap bars then the one at WDW.

I didn't film the first time that Friday afternoon since I thought they wouldn't allow any videotaping or photography since it is only a soft opening. But when I was half way through the ride and saw more people videotaping and taking pictures, I just got out my DSLR camera and took some pics. I did the videotaping on Saturday morning and night. A lot of the photos are very blurry and later during the days, I will get pics from my video that I have taken. So it won't be long until you see them.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  May 27, 2011  Part 3*​
Now is time to get back to the TR after reading deejdigsdis TR. 

After finishing TSMM, I head on over to MFW. For the readers that have followed me on my past TR, I always to this ride first. But with TSMM not having that long line that morning, I decide to go on TSMM first before MFW. Glad that I did that first then going on MFW. 

When I got to MFW, there were no one in line so it was just a walk on for me. I got on the non-swinging gondola since I don't like to go on the swinging gondola. I got to keep it steady when I take pics of DCA and the DLR.

Here are my pics from MFW.

TLM:AUA. I also said on my previous post that it was not opened yet.




Work is still going on in the PP food court.




Goofy's Sky School
















Work continues on Cars Land












Oh yea I forgot about the Music/Sound Quest and here is one of many pics for the Quest. SSS has plenty of music instrument pics.




DL looks good as always from the top




Looks like divers are working on the WoC platform during the day.




I got off MFW and decided to head on back to the LM ride and hope that it is open when I got back. 

On the way, I got more pics during my walk. I also had to get some pics of SSS with those music instruments.






Went through the construction walls around the PP food court and Goofy Sky School.





On the way out, I saw that the Corn Dog Castle stand was reopened. I got to thank Sara for telling me that it opened last week when she was at the park. It looked the same when they closed it last year. 





Next door the souvenir stand has its name changed and is now called Seaside Souvenirs which has a lot of the LM products as well as WoC products.





PP viewing area still looks good during the day.





While I was in the area of the LMAUA ride, I had to get some pics of the building. It is so nice that the walls are finally done and was able to get some pics of the building.




















When I got to the LM main entrance, they weren't letting anyone on the ride since they are still having some problems. A lot of people were wondering if the ride was open, but the CMs said the samething that the ride is not ready. There were some people waiting at the light tower to get on the ride. It was close to 10:40am and the ride was still closed. 

I will get back to u later on my TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just uploaded the first part of Mickey's Soundsational Parade Part 1 on youtube right now and I am currently uploading the 2nd part right now. It should be up shortly around 1.


----------



## tksbaskets

The video is awesome!  Just right for your music quest.  I can't wait to see part 2.


----------



## deejdigsdis

You take the best pictures from Mickey's Fun Wheel!  Always a treat to see what you captured.  It's so nice to see The Little Mermaid ride with the walls down.  DCA sure looks empty that morning.  I'll have to check out the parade video later when I have a bit more time.  I also forgot to mention I enjoyed the parade pics you posted in your TR.  (I haven't taken a look at the other ones yet.)  I especially enjoyed the one of Goofy with the Mickey behind him.  They all fit in great with your Quest.


----------



## tksbaskets

Just saw part 2 of the parade.  It was so sweet to hear the little voice in the video saying 'HI' to all the characters/princesses.

Thanks for taking the time to post.

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> You take the best pictures from Mickey's Fun Wheel!  Always a treat to see what you captured.  It's so nice to see The Little Mermaid ride with the walls down.  DCA sure looks empty that morning.  I'll have to check out the parade video later when I have a bit more time.  I also forgot to mention I enjoyed the parade pics you posted in your TR.  (I haven't taken a look at the other ones yet.)  I especially enjoyed the one of Goofy with the Mickey behind him.  They all fit in great with your Quest.



Thank you Deej.  That was kind of weird and scary that Friday morning when there was no one in DCA that morning. I barely seen anyone on TSMM and then when I went back to the LM ride, there were some people but not a lot. The float with Goofy, Chip & Dale was a nice one.




tksbaskets said:


> Just saw part 2 of the parade.  It was so sweet to hear the little voice in the video saying 'HI' to all the characters/princesses.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to post.
> 
> TK



That was kind of nice to hear that young girl saying hi to the princesses on the Rapunzel float.

You are welcome TK. I'm glad that you like the video. I also have the Saturday one which is at a better spot, but I will keep it a secret until I upload it on youtube.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  May 27, 2011  Part 4*​
Time to get back to the TR after another long day at work. 

I left off around TLM:AUA ride and was hoping that I would get on. But with no luck and the CMs said that it could open at anytime, I decide to go around DCA and look for some pics for the Music/Sound Quest while I am waiting to get on TLM:AUA ride. 

I left PP and head on over towards Soarin to get my FP. Mostly I just collect the FP instead of using them since I have rode all the rides at DCA. I got my FP and took some pics of the mist engine right in front of Soarin.






Then I head on over to the Sunshine Plaza area and took a pic of the theater that will be open later next year. I can't wait to see it completed.






Next I entered the Hollywood Backlot Pictures and just walked around until I head on over to Tot. Even at HBP, it was quiet and there were barely anyone out there.











Around ToT, it is always quiet with no long wait time. I am always surprise how long the lines at DHS ToT to over two hours during the busy times and DL doesn't even crack the 30 minute wait time. But it is always nice to see the ToT in the morning.






I then head on over to ABL.






On the way, I did get a music symbol on Francis' Ladybug Boogie sign






I head on out of ABL and decided it was time to head back to the LM ride and see if it is open at that time. I got more pics on the way around ABL and the Cars Land walls.






Flowers right by ITTBAB





More music notes on the wall of Cars Land





Blue Sky Cellar Sign





On the way over to the LM ride, it was still down around 11:30am. I am losing patient on the LM not being opened since the park opened. But then, I just waited right by the Light Tower and hoped that it will be open soon. 






Here is my pic when I was sitting right next to the Light Tower waiting for TLM:AUA to open.






I waited for 30 minutes and it was around 12pm. I was getting hungry, so I decided to try out the Corn Dog Castle stand that just opened last week.






So when I got to the Corn Dog Castle stand, I knew that I would get the Hot Link Corn Dog. It came with a bag of chips or apples. I decided to get chips instead and it was really spicy and very good.











After I finished my lunch, I head on back to the LM ride and still it was not opened. I was loosing my cool since I wasted around an hour of my time to get on this ride. So I just kept waiting and waiting until it was around 1:15pm and I had to get back to the room to get my tripod and other stuff for the 4pm parade. 







While I was waiting at the Light Tower, i thought of getting some pics around the area to kill my time. I was also on my iPad that day to write up my TR for that morning. So it wasn't a waste of time for me while I am waiting for the ride to open.











I then head on out of DCA and get my stuff. But before I got out of the park, I had to take the exit of DCA.






I will get to the next part later today or tomorrow.


----------



## shannon_unc2004

I'm new to this board and still trying to figure it out, but you guys have some AWESOME pics... thanks for sharing them!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

shannon_unc2004 said:


> I'm new to this board and still trying to figure it out, but you guys have some AWESOME pics... thanks for sharing them!!!



Welcome to the Boards shannon_unc2004. 

I'm glad that you like the pics.


----------



## skiingfast

I'm not quite caught up.

But as far as TSMM scores.  I wonder if to get the top score if you need to ride with a partner that will help unlock the easter eggs but not hit any targets otherwise.  Perhaps someday we will test this theory.  When is your next visit planned?


----------



## tksbaskets

skiingfast said:


> I'm not quite caught up.
> 
> But as far as TSMM scores.  I wonder if to get the top score if you need to ride with a partner that will help unlock the easter eggs but not hit any targets otherwise.  Perhaps someday we will test this theory.  When is your next visit planned?



I think you'd need to ride with a savy partner.  I think there are plenty of targets for both once the Easter Egg is unlocked (which you need to do first).  

Also for the ham and eggs you need to position yourself so you are shooting at the fox by the hen house (lots of point to be had there)  the poor person left trying to flip the barn doesn't earn nearly as many points!  The other games don't seem to have such a 'side' advantage to them.

Like I said I'd love to watch them and get tips!

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I'm not quite caught up.
> 
> But as far as TSMM scores.  I wonder if to get the top score if you need to ride with a partner that will help unlock the easter eggs but not hit any targets otherwise.  Perhaps someday we will test this theory.  When is your next visit planned?



I thought the first stage is the easiest to unlock the secret targets since you have to hit the fox on the left side of the hen house. You keep shooting until the hens come out. I have seen these videos on youtube with someone videotaping the ride while the other player does the shooting and amazed how fast and accurate they shoot. 

My next visit is on June 20 to June 21.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  May 27, 2011  Part 5*​
After I left DCA after finding out that the LM ride was not opened, I head back to my room to get my equipment. I rested up just for about 30 minutes and then head back to the DLR.

When I got to the main entrance of DL around 1:50pm, I decide to try one more time and see if the LM ride was open. This was going to be a gamble for me to lose my spot that I picked for the 4pm parade, but I didn't want to come back later during the day and have to be in a long line.

I walked back into DCA and the first thing I did was head on over to PP and to the LM ride.











When I just past WCT, I saw that there were some guests heading over to the LM ride. The closer I got more and more people were in line. I can't believe that DCA had finally opened the ride around 2pm. I am so stoked and head on straight over there. There was a long line to get on the ride, but I was able to get on.











While why I was in the queue, I had to take a lot of different pictures. The queue is very well decorated and the line moved very quickly.




































I got on board on one of the clam mobiles and now for my first experience on the TLMAUA ride. I didn't take any pics the first part of the ride since I thought since it was a soft opening, the CMs would not allow any pictures or videotaping. But during more and more on the ride, there were people taking pictures and videotaping. So I decided to get out my DSLR camera and take some pics of the ride. (Since I am not allowed to use flash, some of the pics will be blurry). I got to take pics when I got to the music scene with all the fish.





























This was a very nice ride and it was great. It wasn't outstanding but great. Out of 10 I would say it is a 8 out of 10. The ride was smooth, except for a few times that they had to stop it due to letting the handicapped people on board. It was colorful and the best part of the ride was me is during when Sebastian is the conductor to the fish. 

On the way out, I had to get some more pics of the queue.











After finishing with the LM ride, I head on over to DL to get ready for Mickey's Soundsational Parade. Luckily I only had to give up only 15 minutes of the time while I was on the LM ride at DCA. It was kind of interesting that the line for the LM ride was not that long. I would guess that it was around a 10 minute wait to get on the ride when I saw the sign. I could have gone back on the ride, but I need to get to DL.






I then left DCA and head on over to DL.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  May 27, 2011  Part 6*​
Time to get back to the TR. 

Lets see where I left off. Oh yeah, I left off at leaving DCA after was on the LM ride.

When I got outside the park and I head on straight on over to DL. The lines are not that crowded and it was an easy walk over to the turnstiles.






It was around 2:30pm when I got back to DL and the first thing I did was try to get to the Coke Corner and get my spot for the 4pm Mickey's Soundsational Parade. But on the way, I had to get some pics for the Music/Sound Quest which I haven't doing much for the first few hours of the day.

Here is another pic for the quest with the bell and the whistle of the E.P. Ripley










While I was walking down on MS, one of the bands were playing right by the Penny Arcade and here is another pic for the Quest.





When I got to the spot right next to the Coke Corner, it was too early to set up so I just walked around the park to look for any pics for the quest.





Had to get some pics of the flowers right around the Hub for you DISers.
















I looked at the wait time list for all the attractions and as expected, the lines are very long around 2:30pm on Friday. The weather was so nice and Splash has its regular long line in the afternoon, RRCS is still long as always, and SM was only 40 which was surprising at this time. I thought it would be close to an hour wait.






I walked on over to Adventureland and took some random pics until I had to get back to Coke Corner. 
















It was close to time for getting my spot, so I head on over to the spot. On the way and in front of the castle, Mary Poppins, Bert and the Pearly Band.






When I watch just for about a minute, I head on over to the Coke Corner and got my spot with about an hour and 15 minutes until the parade starts at 4pm. While I was waiting, I had my iPad and check out the info on the threads. It was kind of boring to wait, but I am used to wait for these events. It was hot while I was sitting and I was sweating. At least the weather was not that hot during a summertime. 
















When it got to 4pm, I know that it will be another 10-15 minutes until the parade reached the Hub from IASW. I was getting excited to see the parade after the DL company is promoting this parade for the summertime. 

I will have to do a two part of this TR to post all the pics of the floats and characters for Mickey's Soundsational Parade. So I will let the pictures talk about it then me saying it in words. But I will give my comment of the parade after the parade is over.

If you guys haven't seen my videos of the parade, you can click on these links to the Part 1 and Part 2 of Mickey's Soundsational Parade on May 27, 2011.







































I also want to comment on Mickey on the leading float. As you can tell that they have the talking Mickey on the float.




I will get back to you later tonight with the rest of Mickey's Soundsational Parade.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1 – May 27, 2011 – Part 7*​
Back to the pics of Mickey's Soundsational Parade on May 27, 2011.

Mickey's Band Units
















Agrabah Band Units








The Little Mermaid Units


















Mexico Band Units












Princess Float Units




















Jungle Band Units












New Orleans Float Units

















Will be right back with the rest of Mickey's Soundsational Parade.


----------



## tksbaskets

WOW  your pictures of the parade are spectacular.  My favorite is the woman from the Mexico band with her pink skirt twirlling.

The detail on all the floats astounds me.  Disney Imagineers are so creative.  Hope I can see this myself some day.  Is it a seasonal parade?


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> WOW  your pictures of the parade are spectacular.  My favorite is the woman from the Mexico band with her pink skirt twirlling.
> 
> The detail on all the floats astounds me.  Disney Imagineers are so creative.  Hope I can see this myself some day.  Is it a seasonal parade?



Thank you TK. 

I talked to a gentleman on Saturday for the 4pm parade which I will get to one day and said the samething about the parade being so colorful and every little detail is well executed. I hope that you will be able to see the parade live one day TK. I would guess that it will be a seasonal parade at DL. I'm hoping that it will be a seasonal parade and as you know that DL will do "A Christmas Fantasy" parade during the Holiday season. So I would say that the Holiday season won't be showing Mickey's Soundsational Parade.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Great updates Bret!

I loved the pictures from The Little Mermaid ride.  The queue looks great.  I really liked those mosaic-looking tiles.

The band looks very festive in their red, white and blue outfits. 

Thanks for including some flower pictures.   It was interesting to see what was surrounding the Partners statue this time.  Very different from what was there during my trip at the end of April.  I wonder how often they change out those flowers?  I wonder what they do with the flowers they take out?

Loved the parade pictures!  Everything is so bright and colorful.  The Lion King portion really reminded me of the Lion King parade from 1994.


----------



## skiingfast

Look great Bret.  Skipped over all the new stuff pics, but have been follwoing along besides that.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Great updates Bret!
> 
> I loved the pictures from The Little Mermaid ride.  The queue looks great.  I really liked those mosaic-looking tiles.
> 
> The band looks very festive in their red, white and blue outfits.
> 
> Thanks for including some flower pictures.   It was interesting to see what was surrounding the Partners statue this time.  Very different from what was there during my trip at the end of April.  I wonder how often they change out those flowers?  I wonder what they do with the flowers they take out?
> 
> Loved the parade pictures!  Everything is so bright and colorful.  The Lion King portion really reminded me of the Lion King parade from 1994.



Thank you Deej.

The LM ride was very nice and the resort needed a ride like that. The tiles on the ride are very interesting so I had to get some pics of it.

Since you took some pics of the flowers on your last TR, I had to get some too. Just like you, I am curious of when DL changes the flowers around the Partners statue. I would guess that they put the flowers they use back to the greenhouse and keep them fresh for another time.

Thats the first thing I said about Soundsational that it is very colorful. I need to see the Lion King parade back in 1994 since it has been awhile.




skiingfast said:


> Look great Bret.  Skipped over all the new stuff pics, but have been follwoing along besides that.



Great to hear that you are following Matt.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  May 27, 2011  Part 8*​
Back to Mickey's Soundsational Parade pictures.

Neverland Band Units

























Step in Time Laugh Float Units








































When the parade was over, I went back to the room immediately since I will be getting ready for Magical and Memories that night. There were a lot of people leaving DL after the parade was over, but it did take awhile to get out.






I head out of the park around 4:45pm and got some rest until it was time to head back to the park.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> I head out of the park around 4:45pm and got some rest until it was time to head back to the park.



Does anyone know if the main street American decoration go up for Memorial day weekend, come down and then back up for the 4th?


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  May 27, 2011  Part 9*​
Now is time to get back to the TR after being sick for the last few days. Even though I have been on the threads yesterday, I just couldn't think clearly of what I did on those days.

When I was back at my hotel at BWPPI, I called my middle school group and see where they were. They were on SM in the standby line and said that it should be around 30 minutes until they got on the ride. I told them that I will meat them at the exit. So I got all my equipment again and head on over to DL.

I left my room and I only got about 30 minute rest and head straight on over to Tomorrowland. The turnstiles at DL were not that long and I thought since it was a Friday night there would have been more people, but I was wrong and glad that it wasn't crowded that night. When I got to Tomorrowland Space Mountain exit, they weren't there. I apologize to everyone that I didn't take my DSLR camera with me so I will be describing my adventures that Friday night.

So I waited until they got off the ride for about 10 minutes. It was a little bit longer then I expected, but it was nice to see them after a long day at the competition that morning. When they got off the ride, I greeted all of them and we talked about the competition. They did great during the competition and won a lot of different categories.

They wanted to get something to eat. Since they have FP for Indy, they had to get over to Adventureland and need a quick snack. I told them a good place to get a good snack is the Little Red Wagon. They have the best corn dogs in the park and they said that was fine. Very interesting that I had the samething again that day after getting a corn dog at Corn Dog Castle at DCA, but I had no problem with it and enjoyed it. We ate our corn dogs around the Little Red Wagon and talked about a lot of things during the competition and DL. 

When we finished, it was time for me to get a spot right in front of SB castle for the fireworks. I told them that they can join up with me in front of the castle for the fireworks and said that would be great. The fireworks start at 9:30 and told them to show up at least 30 minutes early since the area will be crowded with a lot of regular guests.

We parted ways and I head on over to the Hub for my usual spot for the fireworks. When I got there around 7pm, there was no one on my spot so I claimed it on the right side of the castle facing forward. Then more and more people started to set up blankets around the curb side. 

While I was waiting, I was just on my iPad and listening to music while killing the time until the fireworks started at 9:30pm. When it got to 8:30pm, my middle school group have shown up and were impressed that I was willing to wait that long just for the fireworks. I told them that I love the fireworks so much and videotaping it that I am willing to wait that long for it. There were about 3 people that came in my spot and said that was enough people to fit them.

When it was about 30 minutes until Magical, there were some people talking behind us and said there was Darth Vader and two stormtroopers. A lot of the people were turning over to that area and there was Vader and his stormtroopers in the VIP area. It was neat to see Vader and the stormtroopers at DL. A lot of people went to the front of the VIP area and try to get photos of Vader and the stormtroopers, but one of the people accompanying them told them there is no flash photography, but can take a picture without flash. I would have taken a flash photo, but I didn't want too. I was curious of why they had them here for the fireworks, but after seeing this commerical http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4_dZPVg8KI&feature=feedu, it did make sense to have them there at DL for ST grand opening. During the commercial when Vader and the Storm Troopers were watching the fireworks, the fireworks matched the timing when I watched it that Friday night. That should be enough of me talking about the fireworks since I have not got to that point yet.

It was time for Magical fireworks. This was the first time for me to watch Magical fireworks in front of the Hub since 2009 and it was way better then in 2009. At least they use way more then in 2009. 
















Do you see anything unusual in this pic?








































Who is that flying in the sky? Is it a bird, is it a plane?























































Magical is way better then in 2009 and it was a nice way to start off my nighttime events at DL and watching the fireworks. After the fireworks, my friend and the kids decided to go and do some ride while I am planning on going over to IASW for Memories.

That will be another time.


----------



## tksbaskets

What beautiful shots of the fireworks!  What was unusual in the picture you pointed out?  What was flying across the other picture?

I love the commercial you linked too.  I laughed out loud when I saw it!

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> What beautiful shots of the fireworks!  What was unusual in the picture you pointed out?  What was flying across the other picture?
> 
> I love the commercial you linked too.  I laughed out loud when I saw it!
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. I need to remember to upload Magical these next few days. So expect it soon. I was saying on this photo below that you see someone flying in the sky. Yes, it is Tink, you can barely see her wings and shoes. But you can also see the car on the cable that is carrying her. I have never seen her that dark during the fireworks.





This one you can tell is is Dumbo. 





That commercial is so great, and I keep watching back and forward everyday.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  May 27, 2011  Part 10*​
After the fireworks, I head on over to IASW for Memories. When I left the Hub and head on over to the cross path right at the Matterhorn, I didn't have to go through Tomorrowland that I originally plan since the CMs let the guests through the FL side. 

When I got there, I was there too early again. The last time I watch Memories back in April, I was there 20 minutes too early for the show and had to wait for awhile. I should try to take it easy and don't need to rush over there. While I was waiting, I used the bathroom right next to Princess Fantasy Fair and waited about 30 minutes until Memories. Got some pics of IASW when it reached 10pm and once again the time did not opened at IASW.






Very interesting that there weren't any people waiting for Memories about 10 minutes until the show, but when it got closer to start, more and more people started to show up. It would be nice if the guests would know about this great show at night. As always when I watch it, it was great. This time when I videotaped it I got the whole building and got everything. I just uploaded it today so you can check it out on youtube "The Magic, The Memories, and You!" at "It's a Small World" Disneyland 5/27/11






After Memories was over, I called my friend and the group if they are still in the park. They were still in the park and were in line for Indy. They asked if they want me to join them, but I said it was a long night for me, so I told them that I am calling it for the night.






On the way out of the park, I had to get some different pics on my walk.

Matterhorn Mountain





SB castle always look great at night.





While I was walking down MS and exiting the park, there were more people heading out then I expected since most of the people should have left after the fireworks and the 2nd show of F! had already started. But it was easy to navigate through MS and got out of the park around 10:40pm.
















I was thinking of heading on over to DTD and stop at the WoD store, but since I got little rest, I just went back to BWPPI.

Got back to the room around 10:50pm and unload all of my stuff. Then I took a shower and went straight to bed which concludes my day at the DLR.

This was a great success for me since I got to do ST and LM during the soft openings. I once again apologize to the DISers for my comments that DCA wont be doing any soft openings on the threads. It was nice to get both of them done on the same day. It was also great to meet up with my middle school and do some activities that night. It wasn't that much since they got to the park late after doing great during the competition. Got to do Magical and Memories that night and it is just going to get better and better during the trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Before I start the next TR, I have just uploaded Magical fireworks Part 1, Part 2 on youtube. Now you will be able to enjoy Magical. This took awhile since I have been sick the last few days.


*Day 2  May 28, 2011  Part 1*​
After a long day yesterday from driving to Anaheim late Friday morning, a 12+ hour day at the parks and got enough hours of sleep that night, it was time to head on another adventure to DL. Since I slept a little bit longer, it was almost close to 8am, I really didnt need to rush since Saturday was the AP Sneak Peek. I wasnt planning on riding ST that morning. So I got dressed and left my hotel around 8:05am and head on over to DL. 

When I left the hotel, it was a little cloudy during that morning. So I wasnt surprise to see that it was cloudy that Saturday morning. During my walk on over to the crosswalk on Harbor, there were just a small amount of people heading on over to the park that morning. 






I past through the security check point with no problem and there were barely anyone outside the main gate and I thought that most of the people are already in the park that morning. 






I entered the park around 8:15am and right now, MS TS just had a few people out there while I would have guess that the AP people that won the contest are over at ST AP line for ST that morning. So I head on over to Tomorrowland and see the line for the AP Sneak Peek so I could see what it will be like for me tomorrow.











Over at Tomorrowland, ST CMs were not allowing any guests on board the ride, so the only way to get on ST that morning is through the AP Sneak Peek Contest. At the ST FP line, there were quite a number of AP holders in line waiting to get on the ride that morning. I went over and talk to a CM about it and said that you must have the email conformation in order to get in the FP line for ST.











Since I am doing the Music/Sound Quest, I thought it would be nice to go walk around the park and look for any of those items during my time. So I head on over towards the Matterhorn and took some pics of FNSV lagoon and the Matterhorn.

I cant get tired of this pic all the time I walk from Tomorrowland to FL. This one is for you Sherry E which has the half heart shape where the former Skyway used to go through inside the Matterhorn.










On the next stop was over at FL.






Over at FL, I didnt get too many pics for the quest since I wasnt thinking about it, but the ST line and how everything would go on at DCA for the LM ride. But on the way, I did get Casey Jr which has the whistle and bells on the train.











After taking some pics of Casey Jr., I head on over to Frontierland and was planning on seeing Splash Mountain. While I past BTMRR, I had to get some pics of the mountain. Interesting to see on top of the mountain is a duck sleeping.
















The ROA was nice and quiet while Frontierland and NOS was quiet. There were some people heading on over to POTC to see the new addition. I got to ride that ride, but that will be another day.






I head on over to CC to see Splash Mountain and it was really nice to see it open after a long refurbishment. It was just weird of not having this mountain opened until the summertime. But it was really nice, the drop looks all well done while the outside is just a little bit improved.  
















While I was in CC, I went to go and get my FP for Splash Mountain.

I decide to go back on over to Tomorrowland and see what the lines are right now for ST. Since it has already past 9am, I would assume that the line should be very short. 











When I walked back to Tomorrowland, the line was two times longer and it doesnt seem like the line wasnt moving. I talked to a CM and asked why they havent let the guests get a FP for ST. He said that there is some problems with the simulators and trying to restart it. That was quite bummed for the people in line and have to wait until ST gets up and running. The wait line for ST was going in the BLAB line while the line for BLAB was close to the entrance of the ride.











So I went on BLAB and just got on instantly while it was past 9. This was one of my worst scores in awhile with only 668,900 points. I shot all of my usual targets to hit, but they werent lighting up. I was disappointed, but I should not let that mess me up.






When I got off the ride, the line was still not moving and looks like there were more problems then I expected.











It was close to 9:30am and it was time to head on over to DCA for the rope drop. 

Since I am out of pictures, I will get back to you later.


----------



## CandyMouse

Great Pictures! Love the firework pics!


----------



## tksbaskets

Your videos of the fireworks and Memories were just great!  Once again your disappointing score on BLAB would have thrilled me!    I'll be anxious to see what you get when you are able to have a re-match against Zurg!

Looking forward to following your adventures over in DCA!


----------



## mvf-m11c

CandyMouse said:


> Great Pictures! Love the firework pics!



Thank you CandyMouse. 



tksbaskets said:


> Your videos of the fireworks and Memories were just great!  Once again your disappointing score on BLAB would have thrilled me!    I'll be anxious to see what you get when you are able to have a re-match against Zurg!
> 
> Looking forward to following your adventures over in DCA!



Thank you TK. I know that you would be thrilled with that score on BLAB TK. Since I got that 2,000,000+ score last year, I am trying my best to get somewhere close to it. I have broken the 1,000,000 point mark a few times, but it is not good for me. I went back on the ride during my trip, so it shouldn't be too long until you see what my next score will be.

I am just finishing the touches on the next post so it will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 28  May 2, 2011  Part 2*​
After I got off BLAB and saw the crazy long line for the AP Sneak Peek that Saturday morning, it was still not time to head on over to DCA, so I thought it would be nice to head on over to Carnation Plaza Gardens and see what school is playing over there. On the way towards CPG, I had to get some different pics on the way. 






When I got over to CPG, there were some ducks down the stream so I had to get a pic.





Over at CPG, there was a High School musical group from Washington that was playing at the CPG. I forgot what High School name was playing during that morning, but they were good.





It was time to head on over to DCA and get at the rope drop. I head on out of DL and while I was walking down MS, more and more people were now entering the park on this cloudy day. 






When I got out of the DL, the line was moving very quickly over at DCA and both side of the main entrance were opened. So it was easy to get on over to DCA and dont have to wait in a long line.






On a very nice cloudy day, I got into DCA around 9:35am that morning and the first thing I did was head on over to GRR so I can get my blue FP for WoC that night especially since I am planning on watching WoC that Saturday night. 






When I got over to GRR, there was quite a long line already for the WoC FP. I had to wait almost 5 minutes in line to get my blue FP that morning. Interesting is when I got my FP, it has been written on the time of the show instead of putting my FP through the FP machine. So this would make the line shorter by going through this way instead of getting a FP and put it in the machine.











Then I head on over to PP so I can get ready for the LM ride that morning. Since I got there later then yesterday, I am still in a perfect position so I can get on the ride without being in a long line. The rope drop area was not that long, but I would guess that half of the people in the line will be heading for TSMM and the other half for the LM ride if it is open that morning. But since I guess wrong on Friday when the LM ride opened at 2pm, I am hoping that the LM ride will be opened first thing in the morning. The CM around the area said that it will be a last second decision if they will open it that morning.






When the rope dropped happened at 10am, luckily TLMAUA was open for business and they were letting anyone on the ride that Saturday morning. This was way better then yesterday while I spend a lot of my time and wasted it just to get on that ride. Now that it is opened, that is the first thing I did when DCA opened. On the way through the queue, I didnt have to go through the long way with about half or even more of the guests were heading on over to TSMM. I got on the ride and this time I videotaped it with my Sony HD camcorder. I have already uploaded the TLMAUA ride from Monday, so I am not planning on uploading it unless I have enough people on the boards that want to see another video of the LMR.






Here are some pics of TLMAUA from my video camera. *SPOILER* if you do not want to see the ride, I would skip this part. Thank you and hope you enjoy the ride.












































































After I got off the ride, I decided to head on over to TSMM and see if the line was busy.

But I will get to you another day after I am out of pics for this post.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  May 28, 2011  Part 3*​
When I just finished TLMAUA ride, I was thinking of going back on it, but I needed to head on over to PP and see if I can get on TSMM. On the way, I had to get some pics of different areas around PP. Since most of the people are already over at TSMM, the walkway towards TSMM was quiet.











I got over to TSMM, the line was not that long and it was close around 15 minute wait. This was really good in the morning for people who want to go on TSMM, but I decided that I didnt want to go on it. For me saying that sounds really crazy, but since I have done it yesterday and concentrating on TLMAUA ride, I just decided to go on over to MFW and get my usual aerial photos.











Since I am not planning on going on TSMM, I head on over to MFW and went back in the non-swinging gondola and got my usual aerial photos of DCA and the DLR. Also while I was in the non-swinging gondola, I had to get some pics for the Music/Sound Quest.










































































































I got off MFW and I was on my way back toward TLMAUA ride.

But I will get right back to it later on.


----------



## tksbaskets

I always love to see your arial shots of DL and DCA.  It is a great way to see the progress of all the changes.  That and I would never pass up a 15 minute wait for TSMM so I'm glad you did and shared with us! 

Looking forward to more of TLMAUA!

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  May 28, 2011  Part 4*​
When I finished getting off MFW and getting my aerial photos of DCA and the DLR, I head on straight over to TLMAUA ride. I went through where the construction of Goofys Sky School and the restaurants is taking place. I cant wait to see the new restaurants and GSS. This was a bummer for me since when I go back to DL in June, those two wont be opened until July 1st so I have to wait until August during my D23 Expo trip.

Over at TLMAUA, the lines were not that long and I was kind of shock that there was no line for the ride during a soft opening. So this would be another great opportunity to go on it multiple times in a row and get some more experience into the ride.





















At the main entrance of TLMAUA, I asked the CM if they are still letting people on the ride and said go on ahead and have a great swim. I cant believe they there were no one in line so I head on back on the ride. This time I got on the ride immediately without waiting to get on the ride. 






Im not going to post any pics since I have already posted them just a few posts ago.

When I got off, there were some CMs right at the exit of the ride and were asking some guests some questions about the ride. One CM approached me and asked me experience of the ride and I was amazed so much about it. After that, I took a few pics of the outside of the ride.





















While I was in the area, I decided to go back on the ride again while I was at the front entrance. I did hesitate to go back on it again after getting off the ride. The line this time was just another walk on. During this ride, I didnt use my video camera or DSLR camera for this ride. I just wanted to enjoy the ride without any of my equipment. So I could enjoy the ride without anything. It was even better without holding my camera or video camera. 

After the ride, I decided it was time to head on over to DL and get on some of my favorite rides like the DLRR and the Monorail. I left PP and head on straight out of the park. There were more and more people now coming into DCA. It was around 1pm when I got out of the park and headed on over to DL to do my usual rides.











When I got to DL, the first thing I did was head on the DLRR. While I was about to head on over to the station, the Fred Gurley with Holiday 4 has already left the station. So I had to wait for the next train.






Inside the MS station, I got a picture of one of my favorite posters at DL with the 5 DL steam engines. Man I wish I can get this poster for my house.






While I was waiting for the next train, I had to call my friend and told her about how many times I got on TLMAUA ride that Saturday. Then all of a sudden, the C.K. Holliday with Holiday 2 car set pulled up in the station.






I just rode the train until I got to NOS. I got off the train and want to see what it looks like right now when the ST AP Sneak Peek ended for the 9am to 1pm group and see what it looked like at that time.






On the way over there, around the Pioneer Mercantile store there was a CM with a CM with a violin playing.






I left Frontierland and was back at the Hub. It was just about average with guests.











Then I head on over to TL and see what the line for ST. There was qute a long line outside of ST. I talked to a CM at the main entrance and said that they are letting the people who won the ST AP contest to ride it even past 1pm.











When I was around Innoventions, I decided to go in it. Out of all the time I have been to DL, I cant believe I havent been in Innoventions in years. This was a good opportunity to go inside the building after a long day of walking at both DL and DCA.






It has been a long time since I was at the top of Innoventions and get a great picture of the Matterhorn. When I saw the line at ST, it was kind of got a bit longer and longer. I dont have a pic of the ST line.






I went inside Innoventions and I only just browsed at everything and went around the building. I didnt take any pics inside, but I was amazed how much it has changed since I was in there. It looks like they covered the windows where the former Rocket Rod tracks are and has all the latest technology in games, equipment, etc.

This will be for it tonight since I am tired and I will get back to you.


----------



## tksbaskets

Loved the report.  I love the poster of the trains.  I've never seen it.  Where is it located?  It would look good in anyone's home


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Loved the report.  I love the poster of the trains.  I've never seen it.  Where is it located?  It would look good in anyone's home



Thanks TK. The poster with the 5 steam engines is located at the Main Street Railroad Station on the left hand side when you enter the station.


----------



## Daisybelle

I just stumbled upon your trip report and I LOVE your pictures!  You have an excellent eye!  I wish my trip pictures were of such high quality.  

Thank you for taking the time to share!  It's helping to tide me over until my trip next month.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Daisybelle said:


> I just stumbled upon your trip report and I LOVE your pictures!  You have an excellent eye!  I wish my trip pictures were of such high quality.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to share!  It's helping to tide me over until my trip next month.



Thank you Daisybelle for checking out my trip report. 

Hope you and your group have a great time next month.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I forgot to show some of the pics from my last post since I used up all my pics. So here are some more pics from the top of Innoventions.






The former Rocket Rods and Astro Blaster stations





Over at the ST line, it has gotten longer and longer during the day.





At Space, the line was really long that day and the top shows that.






*Day 2  May 28, 2011  Part 5*​
After I got off Innoventions, I decide to go back to DCA and have some lunch at Lucky Fortune Cookery. On the way out of TL, the line for ST has already gotten longer and longer during that day.
















On the way out of MS, I had to get a photo of the Ragtime Piano player at the Coke Corner and the player is Alan.






When I left DCA, I decided to get some FP since it has already past my last FP. At least the park was still not that busy after a long afternoon in both parks.






I turned left over to Hollywood Backlot Pictures so I could head on over to the ToT and get a FP while I was out there.






At the ToT FP machine, I got my usual FP. Then I got another one and got lucky with a Free Flynn Arcade token FP ticket. Also when I was looking at my pics, the time was way off and it was actually 12:15pm when I got this FP at the ToT. So I still have a lot of time at DCA before I head back to the room and rest up for the parade.






After getting the FP, I head on straight towards a Bugs Land and head on straight over to Lucky Fortune Cookery for lunch.






The lines at Lucky Fortune Cookery were way shorter then Pacific Wharf where there people on the outside of the building to get inside. I had the Asian Spicy Korean Beef Bowl during my lunch. While I was there, a Mexican band was playing right next to the Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill.











When I finished, I decided to head on back over to TLMAUA ride again and see what the lines are right now. Over at TLMAUA, the line was kind of long when I got to the main entrance, but when I got in the queue, one of the CM have extended the line for all these people. So this was good when we were walking out there. This was the fourth time I have ridden TLMAUA that day.
















When I got off the ride, I decided to head on back to the room and rest up just a little bit before I head back to DL for Mickeys Soundsational Parade. So I head out around 2:00pm on Saturday and back to the room.











Back at the room, I just rested up for about only 30 minutes and head on straight back to DL with my tripod for the 4pm parade. On the way to the park, it did feel kind of warm and the crowds start to pick up. I got to the park around 2:30pm and the first thing I did was head on over to MS TS and get my spot.











Since I was too early, I decided to head on over to TL and see what the lines were at ST especially since the AP Sneak Peek is over for the 9am to 1pm group. Astro Orbiter and BLAB were already at 30+ minute wait and ST were just letting some of the AP holders with tickets on the ride at the last minute.






After seeing what the lines were at ST, I decided to go back to MS TS and get my spot. When I got back over there, there was no one in at the spot that I am going to be videotaping and taking pics. So while I was waiting, I got some pics around TS and saw Chip and Dale were dancing with the DL Fire Fighters.
















Ill get to the next part of my TR since I am out of pictures for this post.


----------



## deejdigsdis

I had a bit of catching up to do!  Excellent fireworks pictures, as usual.  How exciting that you got to see Darth Vader and the Stormtroopers when they were filming the commercial.  That commercial was so fun to see.

I can't believe you were able to walk on The Little Mermaid ride like that.  Very surprising that there was no line!  

I enjoyed all your pictures from Mickey's Fun Wheel.  It was especially fun to see so many close ups.  Cars Land is coming right along.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> I had a bit of catching up to do!  Excellent fireworks pictures, as usual.  How exciting that you got to see Darth Vader and the Stormtroopers when they were filming the commercial.  That commercial was so fun to see.
> 
> I can't believe you were able to walk on The Little Mermaid ride like that.  Very surprising that there was no line!
> 
> I enjoyed all your pictures from Mickey's Fun Wheel.  It was especially fun to see so many close ups.  Cars Land is coming right along.



Thank you Deej. It was exciting to see Darth Vader and the Stormtroopers right behind me during the fireworks. I wish that I could get a picture that nice, but the people accompany them insist that there is no flash photography and it was dark that night.

The walk on for TLMAUA was kind of shocking after it opened late on Friday and early on Saturday. This was the best part of the day to go on the ride. Later on, it got worse. You'll find out later.

Cars Land is coming along and can't wait to see more and more work done later on.


----------



## skiingfast

That is awesome that you saw the filming for the greatest commercial ever.

I hope the next report isn't too bad.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> That is awesome that you saw the filming for the greatest commercial ever.
> 
> I hope the next report isn't too bad.



That was really neat that Darth Vader and the Stormtroopers were right behind me during the fireworks.

The next report of Mickey's Soundsational Parade should be up anytime now.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  May 28, 2011  Part 6*​
I left last at when I took some pictures of Chip, Dale and the DL Fire Fighter band playing at the Fire Station and I position myself right at the corner of the Flag Pole center area between the Emporium and Main Street Magic Shop. This was a great spot to get a picture of the SB castle and get pictures of the characters and floats down MS.











While I was waiting for the parade, I talked to some nice people right next to me. There was a nice lady that she helped with the signs for the parade and I was excited to hear about her story. One of the other people right next to me had his tripod all set up right next to me on the left and we were talking about the parade and other things at the DLR.

When it got to 4pm, it was time for Mickeys Soundsational Parade. This will take awhile since it will be a two or three part post of the parade. So enjoy the parade.

Mickey Strikes Up the Band Units













































Aladdins Magical Cymbal Celebration Units

























Sebastians Calypso Carnival Units






























I will get back to the TR on anther day and hope you enjoy the parade.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> *Day 2  May 28, 2011  Part 6*​
> I left last at when I took some pictures of Chip, Dale and the DL Fire Fighter band playing at the Fire Station and I position myself right at the corner of the Flag Pole center area between the Emporium and Main Street Magic Shop. This was a great spot to get a picture of the SB castle and get pictures of the characters and floats down MS.
> 
> Mickey Strikes Up the Band Units
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get back to the TR on anther day and hope you enjoy the parade.



Bret, what a wonderful spot to watch and take pictures of the parade   How early did you need to stake out your spot?

This is my favorite picture!  You captured the drum line all up in the air.  STUNNING!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Bret, what a wonderful spot to watch and take pictures of the parade   How early did you need to stake out your spot?
> 
> This is my favorite picture!  You captured the drum line all up in the air.  STUNNING!!



I waited around 1 hour and 15 minutes to get that spot. It was really hot when there was no shade at that time, but luckily the shade came when the parade came along the route.

Glad you like the picture TK. That reminds me that I have to upload the video from that spot.


----------



## skiingfast

I skipped that whole post so I could wait to see it in person.

How fast did that spot fill up?


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  May 28, 2011  Part 7*​
Now back to the pictures from Mickey's Soundsational Parade.

Donald's Fiesta Fantastico Units




















Royal Princess Romantic Melodies Units




















Simba's Beastly Beats Units




















Tiana's New Orleans Jazz Jubilee

























Pan's Neverland Buccaneer Blast Units




















Mary Poppin's Spoonful of Rhythm Units




















After the parade was over, I packed all of my stuff and went back to my room so I can rest up for WoC that night. It was kind of crowded with all the guests leaving the park at the same time as me, so it took longer for me to exit the park.

Thats it for tonight and will get back to it tomorrow.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I skipped that whole post so I could wait to see it in person.
> 
> How fast did that spot fill up?



The spot that I videotaped and took pictures during the parade, the spot did not fill up until about half an hour until the parade started at the designated time. I was right next to the plant area where DL put the Christmas tree, Halloween pumpkin, etc. but there was nothing there except flowers. There was room for one person that was behind me when I was sitting on the curb.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  May 28, 2011  Part 8*​
When I went back to the BWPPI to rest up, I had to get ready and head on back to DCA for the 9pm WoC show. So all the camera equipment that I have took with me for the 4pm Soundsational Parade, I had to carry it back with me so I can use it for WoC that Saturday night. 

It was around 6:30pm and it was time for me to head back to DCA. So I left around that time and was on my way back. There were quite a number of guests that were exiting the buses and entering the buses back to the hotel, so I thought it would be another busy night on Saturday.

As I have past security, there were just about average guests outside the turnstiles while taking pictures of the Memories campaign sign. 

So I head on over to DCA and the first thing I did was go over to Taste Pilots Grill to have dinner. Originally I was planning on eating with my DB and his GF later that night, but since my back was feeling bad that night. I told them that I wont be eating with them that night. Good thing that I have canceled since they were going to eat at Bubba and Gump Shrimp restaurant in Anaheim. They told me that they had a great time that night.

While I was at Taste Pilots Grill, I had the Aviators Grilled Chicken sandwich. I was originally going to have the X-3 Rocket Ribs, but I havent had chicken all week so I got that instead. I wish now that I got the Rocket Ribs, but that will be another story.






The Aviators Grilled Chicken sandwich was great and then I head on over to PP for the 9pm WoC show. On the way over there, I went though the Blue Sky Cellar area to see all the construction walls around the Theater and Cars Land. There were not too many people walking over that area, so it should be no problem for me to get a good spot until the CMs let all the guests for the 9pm show into the viewing area.

When I got to PP, it was around 7:15pm and as expected, the CMs are getting everything ready for WoC. Over at TLMAUA, the ride was closed. I asked a CM and I ask one of the CM Why the ride was down? They said there some technical difficulties and the ride is closed. I was not that mad since I have ridden it four times that day. So I just waited around the Light tower until the CMs let the guests in the viewing area. 
















Very surprising around 7:45pm, the CMs were letting the guests into the viewing area. I was already lined up around the barricade area when they let the guests in. So when all the guests for the 9pm show were let in, I went to my favorite spot right in front of the yellow fire hydrant. You are saying why get there so early just to be at the back of the viewing area while you can show up later and claim it. 






The last time I seen WoC in person was back in February while I was with my friend that night. When we went our separate ways that night, I got to the viewing area 40 minutes until the show and a group had already claimed it. I was kind of disappointed that night and it didnt even get better when it rained that day while a lot of guests were leaving the area during the show.











This time with the new updates for the show, I had to get my spot no matter what it took. While I was waiting, there was no one coming around the area until 30 minutes until the show started. I was kind of surprise that not too many people know this spot, but hey when you go on the boards and read all this great info from the DISers, not too many people know the secrets for the rides and shows.


























*Spoiler:* If you do not want to see the new WoC show with POTC and Tangled, I would skip it. Thank you for reading this

Here are some pictures of the new WoC show with the POTC and Tangled.

Here are the links to WoC that I have videotaped that night. Part 1, Part 2,, Part 3

POTC Scenes













































Tangled Scenes










During the show, I have seen that TLMAUA was reopened during the 9pm WoC show and this was a great opportunity for me to go on the ride after the show. 

I will get back to the next post shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  May 28, 2011  Part 9*​
When the 9pm WoC show concluded, I packed up all my equipment and head on straight over to TLMAUA. There were quite a number of people that were heading on over to TLMAUA. Luckily I only had to wait about 5 minutes to go through the queue and went on it for the 5th time that day. It was exciting to go on the ride 5 times that day.





















When I got off the ride, the line started to pick up when most of the people were there for the 9pm WoC show. When I went to the exit it was close to 9:45pm and I thought that I could sneak on over to DL and see the 10:15 Memories show at DL. This was quite a gamble for me since I am very tired and my back was killing me. 






I took the chance and went over to DL and head on straight over to DL to see the 10:15pm Memories. The park was not that bad since the firework was already over and most of the people were outside the entrance. So it was a quick walk on over to FL. When I got to IASW, it was around 10pm and I had plenty of time to get all set up for the 10:15 Memories.






As always, it is so great to watch this show and I wished that it was more appreciated to a lot of people, but not too many people know about it. On the way out of the park, I decided to head on over to TL and see what the lines were for ST.











When I got over to TL and towards ST, the CMs were letting AP holders on the ride and I couldnt resist it. It was about a 20 minute wait, so I just hopped in the queue and once again riding ST. The line was kind of long during the whole time, but I didnt care since it was a short line that day.
















I have boarded entrance 3 and was on another trip to ST.

At the beginning of the ride, we got the Darth Vader and the Stormtrooper scene, than our next trip was to the cold world of Hoth. When we left Hoth and back into space, Yoda transmitted to us. Then our last trip was to Coruscant which we were in a battle between the CIS and the clone army. 

I was kind of happy that I got the Darth Vader scene after I got the Stormtrooper with the droid scene on the first flight. After that, it was time to head on back to the room and rest up. I thought about going on it again, but since was past 11pm that night it was time to call it and get ready for another day. Since I had my AP Sneak Peek that Sunday morning, I had to go back and get some rest.

I left the park around 11:10pm and was back to the room around 11:20pm. So I showered up and went straight to bed and that was my day for Saturday May 28, 2011. 

This was a great day to get to ride TLMAUA 5 times, Mickeys Soundsational Parade, get to see the new WoC show, Memories and one more trip on ST that Saturday night. This was just the beginning and the best part will be Sunday during the ST AP Sneak Peek on Sunday. I cant wait to tell you what trips I have did on Star Tours.


----------



## skiingfast

Had to skip over a lot of these posts as not to ruin my virgin eyes that haven't seen the new attractions and entertainment.

Fire Hydrant and F! light tower taking more time.  The internet ruins everything.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Had to skip over a lot of these posts as not to ruin my virgin eyes that haven't seen the new attractions and entertainment.
> 
> Fire Hydrant and F! light tower taking more time.  The internet ruins everything.



I understand what you meant Matt. It does make sense that you want to experience it before you go on the new ride and see the shows in person.

I could have easily showed up 30-40 minutes to the Fire Hydrant for the blue section, but I didn't want to take a chance and have someone take that spot. Especially when WoC updated the show and had to see it in person. You are right that more and more people know about these tricks and we can't get the spots with a short wait like in the past.


----------



## tksbaskets

SO much fun in one day Bret!  I feel like I was there with you   5 rides on LMAUA and a late night ride on ST!

My sister went on ST this past weekend at WDW as part of Star Wars Weekend.  She had a similar experience although at the end they went through the early Death Star.  Unfortunatly her friend fround the ride induced nausea and my sister only got to ride once.  (Another reason some trips are just a bit better solo)

Unlike Matt (and many others) give me all the secrets and sneak peeks you can!   It only makes me more excited for our trip in December.  

Can't wait to hear about Sunday especially now that you say it was even better than Saturday 

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> SO much fun in one day Bret!  I feel like I was there with you   5 rides on LMAUA and a late night ride on ST!
> 
> My sister went on ST this past weekend at WDW as part of Star Wars Weekend.  She had a similar experience although at the end they went through the early Death Star.  Unfortunatly her friend fround the ride induced nausea and my sister only got to ride once.  (Another reason some trips are just a bit better solo)
> 
> Unlike Matt (and many others) give me all the secrets and sneak peeks you can!   It only makes me more excited for our trip in December.
> 
> Can't wait to hear about Sunday especially now that you say it was even better than Saturday
> 
> TK



Saturday was a great day, but it wasn't perfect. I was trying to buy the ST AP shirt at the Star Trader. A couple of times that day, I asked if they had my size and the CMs said that they don't have the size I want. I was disappointed that I didn't get the shirt that day. On Friday, I should have got it, but I don't like to buy stuff early. Maybe when I go to DL next week, they would have some shirts available.

That must have been neat to go to Star Wars Weekend at WDW. How did your sister liked the weekend? Sorry to hear that your sister got to ride it once. It is a very intense ride, not as intense like the old one in my opinion. That's why sometimes it is good to go solo.

Some people like to hear about the sneak peek and secrets and some don't want to read or see it until they experienced it. Hope this helps you when you go to DL later this year.

I should have the next post up later today.


Today I got up 4am this morning and hope that I could get a dining reservation at Le Cellier for my December trip to WDW. And once again, there was nothing available at dinner and lunch. I was almost about to explode on the phone that morning since I got up that early and there was nothing available on that day. Maybe I need to stay the resort and get my reservation. But I am not and hoping I can get in.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> Saturday was a great day, but it wasn't perfect. I was trying to buy the ST AP shirt at the Star Trader. A couple of times that day, I asked if they had my size and the CMs said that they don't have the size I want. I was disappointed that I didn't get the shirt that day. On Friday, I should have got it, but I don't like to buy stuff early. Maybe when I go to DL next week, they would have some shirts available.
> 
> That must have been neat to go to Star Wars Weekend at WDW. How did your sister liked the weekend? Sorry to hear that your sister got to ride it once. It is a very intense ride, not as intense like the old one in my opinion. That's why sometimes it is good to go solo.
> 
> Some people like to hear about the sneak peek and secrets and some don't want to read or see it until they experienced it. Hope this helps you when you go to DL later this year.
> 
> I should have the next post up later today.
> 
> 
> Today I got up 4am this morning and hope that I could get a dining reservation at Le Cellier for my December trip to WDW. And once again, there was nothing available at dinner and lunch. I was almost about to explode on the phone that morning since I got up that early and there was nothing available on that day. Maybe I need to stay the resort and get my reservation. But I am not and hoping I can get in.



I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get your reservations.  That is disappointing to get up at the crack of before dawn and still not get your dinner reservations.  We've never eaten at Le Cellier.  So many more places to dine at WDW.

My family went to SWW a few years ago.  It was a ton of fun but really warm.  If you want to read an OLD trip report it's in my sig. 

I'll check in later when I get an email that a new post is up.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get your reservations.  That is disappointing to get up at the crack of before dawn and still not get your dinner reservations.  We've never eaten at Le Cellier.  So many more places to dine at WDW.
> 
> My family went to SWW a few years ago.  It was a ton of fun but really warm.  If you want to read an OLD trip report it's in my sig.
> 
> I'll check in later when I get an email that a new post is up.



It was disappointing to get up early and find out that there is no times available for the restaurants that I want to get. I know that if you stay on-site at the WDW, you can book 10 days more in advance then the 180 days for a restaurant reservation. Those 10 days make a big difference in getting the restaurant that you want to try and then when it gets to the day, there is nothing available. 

I will read that today. 

The next post should be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  May 29, 2011  Part 1*​
On a great day at DL on Saturday, it was time to go to DL and do my AP Sneak Peek which I was excited to do that Sunday morning. 

I was a little bit tired from last night after staying late at DL, I didnt get up around 7:40am. I took a quick shower and got dressed asap and I head on straight out of the room. When I got outside of the room, it was kind of wet outside. I was surprise to see that it did rained last night. Luckily, that was last night and that Sunday morning was just a bit cloudy.

When I got to the DLR, it showed that it quite rained last night, but it did not stop me for going to DL that Sunday morning. The lines at the turnstiles were not that bad since it is on a MM. Luckily, I didnt have to worry about the ST line since the Sneak Peek.











When I got to DL around 8:05am, the park was not that crowded on a MM. What am I saying? I should know that DL is always dead from 8am to 9am since everyone is having breakfast or getting to the park. 






Well then I head on straight over to TL and see what the line is right now. As of the time I got there around 8:08am, the CMs were not letting any guests in the line, but there were some people underneath the former Rocket Rod track waiting to get in line for the ST AP Sneak Peek.











Since it was too early to get in the line for ST, I head on over to Space Mountain to get my FP. I like to collect FP and when I read from other DISers that did the Sneak Peek, the FP for ST wont count with the regular FP at DL. On the way over to Space, there was a duck that was trying to cross through TL. I was not even close to the FNSV lagoon.











I got my FP for Space and the return time was 8:55am to 9:55am. Since I was doing ST that morning, I wasnt planning on riding it that morning.

When I left Space, I head on straight over to the ST FP line and they were still not letting people in the queue. So, instead of waiting to get in the queue, I decided to go on BLAB and do one quick ride.






I got on BLAB and it was a walk on. This time I was determine to get a better score then on Friday which was very disappointing to me. When I have finished my duty on BLAB, I got a higher score then Friday, but it was kind of just average for me. This is what I should be averaging everytime I go on this ride. The 847,500 score was way better then Friday and it did made me feel better. But I couldnt get the Zurg secret target unlock that morning. I kept hitting the chest with the black dot on Zurg, but I cant get my gun to light up when I hit it.






When I exited BLAB from the Little Green Men Store Command, I head on over to the ST FP line and they were still not ready. I talked to a CM and asked why ST was down yesterday morning for the AP Sneak Peek. The reason why ST was down yesterday morning was due to a power outage the night before the AP Sneak Peek on Saturday. Maintenance turned off the power after the power outage last night and it reset the CPU of the ride and made it non-functional yesterday morning.






After that, I waited outside the FP line at 8:20am and was hoping that the CM will let the guests in the line. Than at 8:30am, the CMs started to let the winners in the ST FP line that morning.






Very interesting in this picture that there was one person dressed up as Captain Jack Sparrow.










The queue started to move around 8:40am and was kind of surprise that they started it 20 minutes early then I expected at 9am. I was excited to get my FP for ST that morning. I showed my email paper to the CM confirming that I am eligible that Sunday morning. I got to the FP machine at 8:45am. I only had to wait 5 minutes in the line and get my FP. The FP didnt have the time, but it did say that you can board as long as u have it.






Now after I got my FP, I head straight on over to ST. Since I got there first thing in the morning, I didnt have to wait long until to get on the ride. I believed I only had to wait 5 minutes to get on the ride.
















For my adventures on ST that morning, I began with the Stormtroopers and the droid. Then on our next journey, we went the jungle woods of Kashyyyk. After seeing Chewbacca on the planet, we left and got a transmission from Admiral Ackbar. Then we left the planet and our next stop was Naboo, which the planet was under attack by the Trade Federation. When we got to the planet surface our Starspeeder went down towards the depths of the planet and arrived at the Gungan City. After going through the planet  core, we got back to the surface and went in the Naboo hanger which C3PO crashed into a Naboo ship and cracked the window.

On the way out of ST, I had about 15 minutes until the next time I could get a FP. So while I was waiting, my friend and the band were at DL that morning and they were at the Firehouse. I went over there and greeted them. It was nice to see them at the park and I will meet up with them with them later that day since I am doing the ST Sneak Peek. 
















They were cool with it and it was almost time for my second trip on ST. I head on straight over to TL and get my 2nd FP for ST. 






Then at 9:18am, I got my 2nd FP for ST that morning. I then head on over to the line and it was completely longer then the first time around. I only had to wait 10 minutes to get on my 2nd trip. 

For this adventure, I had Darth Vader and the Stormtroopers. Then it was off to Kashyyyk again, after leaving the planet we had a transmission from Yoda. Then on our next stop we were in the asteroid field of Geonosis. Boba Fett aboard Slave I chases us into the asteroid field then we were right next to the Death Star. C3PO piloted us in the Death Star after being chase outside. When we got outside, Bob Fett was waiting for us and launched a sonic bomb. C3PO shot the bomb away at us and at Boba and detonated. We went back into hyper space and we reached the Rebel fleet. Then we land on the Medical Frigate and were greeted by the Rebels.

When I got off the ride and I had awhile to get back on, I decided to go over to DCA. This was really a big gamble since I only had a little window time to go over to DCA and head back to DL for the next adventure on ST. I went straight on out of the park and over to DCA. I only had a 15 minute time until my next FP was ready. So it will be close.











I exited the park and was heading on over to DCA. But that will be another time and see if I will make it back at the designated time.


----------



## tksbaskets

Glad to see that respectable score (and IMHO awesome score) on BLAB   Your trips on ST sound great.  How are the graphics?  Are the 3-D effects great?

Do you make it back in time??  What do you do at DCA??  These questions are begging to be answered. 

Thanks for taking the time to share all your activities and the great pictures.
TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Glad to see that respectable score (and IMHO awesome score) on BLAB   Your trips on ST sound great.  How are the graphics?  Are the 3-D effects great?
> 
> Do you make it back in time??  What do you do at DCA??  These questions are begging to be answered.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to share all your activities and the great pictures.
> TK



My score on BLAB was way better and this is what I should be averaging everytime I ride this ride. But sometimes, those guns don't work too well that day and I get low scores. The graphics of ST is very good just like watching 3D HD movie on your television. The 3D part at the end of the Naboo scene was the best one when part of the ship broke the glass and punctured through the ship. 

The next post should be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I forgot to mention on my last post that when I finished my second trip on ST, I actually waited around TL until I could get my third FP. It was somewhere around 9:49am when I was allowed to get my third ST FP. But I didnt use it since I planned to go to DCA.

*Day 3  May 29, 2011  Part 2*​
When I left DL and went straight on over to DCA, the first thing I did was to get a FP for WoC. Since I have seen it on Saturday, I always like to collect it. I got over at DCA around 9:58. Since I was coming late to DCA, the lines should be really short.











Over at the GRR FP machine, I know that I got there late. So I got a yellow FP. I didnt care what FP I got, as long as I have one for my collection.

When I got over to the blockade right by LMAUA, it was already 10am that morning and the first thing I did was head on over to the LMAUA and see if it is open. With no luck, the ride was closed that morning. So my gamble of riding the LMAUA that Sunday morning didnt pay off, then I decided to get back to DL and get back on ST. 











I walked very fast on out of DCA and try to get back so I can make it around 10:20am for my next FP at ST. The park started to pick up with more and more guests coming into DCA that Sunday morning.






Outside of DCA, more and more people are now started to show up at both DL and DCA.






When I re-entered DL, the Disneyland Band was playing in front of the turnstiles.






I vamoose over to TL and have past MS while. It was kind of picking up around that time at 10am that morning. But it is a usual busy morning. 











I head on over to the ST FP line and showed the CM my email paper. I got my fourth FP at 10:23am that morning. Just about 4 minutes past the time since I got my last FP at 9:49am. But it was still close to get it. 

So I took my FP with me and on another adventure on ST. This time when I entered ST, the line started to pickup. But it wasnt that bad that time. I only had to wait about 7 minutes.
















On this trip we started with the Stormtroopers and the droid, than we were on our way to Kashyyyk again. I dont know why I am getting this trip so much. As we left the planet, Yoda contacted us. On our way out, we stopped at Coruscant where we were in a battle between the Republic and the Separatists.

When I got off the ride, I only had 15 minutes to wait until my next FP, so I decided to head on over to SM and get another FP while I was waiting. The line at Space was already at 45 minutes at 10:40am that morning and the FP was already towards 1:30 to 2:30pm that time.






Instead of going around the park and it was almost time for my next FP at ST, I went inside the Star Trader store and browsed through the merchandise to kill my time.

When it got around 10:52, I went straight on over to the FP line and got my 5th FP that day. I got it at 10:55am that morning and now I was off toward my fifth flight that day. 

The queue for this trip was not as bad as I have thought especially during the middle of the day. So I only had to wait about 5 minutes to get on the Starspeeder 1000 for my fifth trip.
















For this trip we started off with Darth Vader and the Stormtroopers looking for the rebel spy. We escaped Vaders clutches and head on out of the ship and jumped to hyper space. Then on our first stop, we were in Tatooine and were in the pod race. We won the race and left the planet. We got a message from Admiral Ackbar and told us to deliever the Rebel spy to a safe location. We jumped backed into hyper space were at the beautiful planet of Naboo and were under attack by the Trade Federation. When we got to the planet surface our Starspeeder went down towards the depths of the planet and arrived at the Gungan City. After going through the planet core, we got back to the surface and went in the Naboo hanger which C3PO crashed into a Naboo ship and cracked the window. That concludes our journey on ST.

While I was waiting for my next FP, I went straight on over to the firehouse to meet up with some of the students. While I was walking on over to I met them right outside the Emporium. I asked what they were doing and they said that they about to buy some stuff inside the store. I told them that they should wait later during the day since you dont have to carry it around the park. They said that was fine and I told them to buy it later that night.

It was now time to head on back to ST and go on my 6th trip. They wanted to ride that ride that day. But I told them that they got to be an AP holder and win the contest. They were bummed by the news that I told them. But they cant ride it until June 3rd when it opens to the public. 











When I got to the ST FP line, the line was moving very quickly that day and I got my next FP at 11:26am. Then I head on straight over to ST for another trip on ST. This time the line wasnt that long so I got on in just 5 minutes. 
















On this journey, we started in the hanger and were confronted by Darth Vader and the Stormtroopers. We escaped the clutches of Vader and made our escape to hyper space. On our first destination, we entered the cold world of Hoth. We made our way to the surface and in a battle between the Rebel Alliance and the Imperial AT-AT walkers. We went down a snowy hill and C3PO and R2-D2 had to pilot through a small gap down the canyon. When we got out of the canyon, we head straight to space. In space, we got a transmission from Yoda and told us to bring the Rebel spy safely. On our next visit, we were at the planet Geonosis. Boba Fett aboard Slave I chases us into the asteroid field then we were right next to the Death Star. C3PO piloted us in the Death Star after being chase outside. When we got outside, Bob Fett was waiting for us and launched a sonic bomb. C3PO shot the bomb away at us and at Boba and detonated. We went back into hyper space and we reached the Rebel fleet. Then we land on the Medical Frigate and were greeted by the Rebels.

Then I took a break while waiting for the next time to get my FP and this will be it for now and comeback later to see what the other experiences of ST.


----------



## tksbaskets

Bret, which ST journey did you like the best (so far)?  The last one sounds like a lot of fun!

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Bret, which ST journey did you like the best (so far)?  The last one sounds like a lot of fun!
> 
> TK



The best journey on Star Tours that I like was Darth Vader and the Stormtroopers at the beginning. The 2nd trip is Tatooine and being part of the Boonta Eve Podrace, Yoda being part of the transmission. I can't believe I didn't get Princess Leia transmission yet during my first 8 trips on ST. But I did get it later, I will tell you which journey I got it. My favorite ending is by far the Naboo scene.


----------



## skiingfast

Skipped a lot of tht section.  Hopefully I get a few Tours in next week!


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  May 29, 2011  Part 3*​
After finishing the 6th flight on ST that Sunday morning and have to wait another 15 minutes until it was time to get another FP. I decided to walk around the park and see some different part of the lands instead of staying at TL. 

On the way out of TL, I went through FL right around the FNSV Lagoon and the Matterhorn. The lines for both FNSV and Matterhorn started to pickup close to noon, but not long lines.
















When I got over to FL, it started to pickup with a lot of guests heading on rides like Dumbo, Mr. Toads Wild Ride, PP,  and Tangled. It didn't bother me since I wasn't planning on going in any of the queues since I have to head back to TL and get my next FP.






After I left FL right around the Village Haus, I was on the back side of Frontierland since I always like to walk that way and see BTMRR. Even at Frontierland, the area is started to fill up with a lot of guests.






It was almost time for my next FP and I was kind of surprise that time has gone by so quickly and so I rushed back to TL from Frontierlnad and back towards the MS Hub.






When I got back to TL and at the ST FP line. It was around 11:59am and got my next FP for ST. I head on over to ST for my 7th journey that day and hopefully this time, I will get the scenes that I wanted like the Princess Leia transmission. 






On this journey, we start off with the Stormtroopers and the droid. Then on the next adventure, we were in the Boonta Eve Podrace on Tatooine. When we left the planet, we got a transmission from Yoda and telling us to deliever the Rebel spy. When we went through hyper space, we were in a battle with the Separatists and the Republic Clone Army in Coruscant. We made our way to the planet and on one of the docks.

This was really getting annoying that I haven't got Princess Leia for the transmission and I was wondering if I will be able to get that scene on the next two trips. When I got out, it started to sprinkle a little and some people were taking cover from the rain. It only lasted maybe a few seconds and it was nothing. While I was waiting for my next trip, I decided to head on over to the MS Hub.











While I was waiting for my next trip, I decided to head on over to the Tiki Juice Bar and get a Dole Whip. I can't believe out of all the times I have been to DL and have never got a Dole Whip. It was kind of a lot for a dessert, but what do you expect with Disney parks. When I tried it, i was like in heaven with that first bite. I can't believe I haven't done it in quite some time.






When I got my Dole whip, it was already time for my next FP, so I vamoose over to the ST FP line and get my next FP. Luckily when I got there, it was around 12:30pm at that time and I got my 8th FP that day. When I got my ST FP, I didn't finished my Dole whip, so I just took it with me in the queue and I have to finish it fast before I got on the ride. So I just took it and I have finished it when I got to the main gate.

Now on this trip, I got the Stormtroopers with the droid. Then on our next stop we were at the frozen planet of Hoth. When we left the planet, we got a transmission from Admiral Ackbar. Then on our next stop, we stopped at Geonosis.

When I got off the ride, I still can't believe I didn't get Princess Leia and I wanted to get that last scene before I left DL that weekend. 

As soon as I got off the ride, I decided to wait around TL for my last chance to ride ST that Sunday morning. There were quite a number of people by the FP machines since they are waiting until it was time for them to get their next FP.











While I was waiting right by the ST FP machines, I was talking to some CMs and guests about the experiences of ST and they were all amazed by this ride. It was around 1pm and this was my last time to get a FP for ST during my AP Sneak Peek. This was my 9th FP that day and I originally said that I rode it 8 times, but I did leave one out that day. When I got my last ST FP that day, I was about to go over there and ride it for the last time that day and during the trip. 

On this adventure, we start off with the Stormtroopers and the droid again. Then we went to the jungle planet of Kashyyyk. As we left the planet, we got a transmission from Princess Leia. I said finally that I got the last part of the ride that I wanted to see. On our last destination, we were at the asteroid field of Geonosis.

When I got off, I finally completed my ST journey with all the scenes that I have wanted to see. It was kind of frustrating that I have to wait until my last journey to get Princess Leia transmission. 

As soon I got out of the Star Trader store, I contacted the group and see if they want to have lunch with me. They said that would be nice and they haven't eaten yet. So I left TL and met up with them at the Firehouse.











I met up with my friend, the band teacher, and three kids at the Firehouse. I asked them where they want to have lunch and they said that they want to eat at Hungry Bear restaurant. That was one of the restaurants that I have wanted to do this week and we head straight on over to the restaurant. 






Over at Hungry Bear restaurant, the adults and kids were very hungry and I told them to give me there money since I have an AP and would save them money. They were all pleased that I can get a discount on the food with my Premier pass. So around 1:45pm, we all had lunch at Hungry Bear restaurant. I had ordered the Crispy Chicken Sandwich, while my friend ordered the Fried Green tomato Sandwich, the band teacher got the Pioneer Chili Cheeseburger, while the students ordered the Classic Burger and Crispy Chicken Sandwich. We ate at the top of the restaurant. They didn't want me to take there picture of the food, so I just took a picture of my food instead.






After we finished lunch, I was kind of tired so I told the group that I am going back to the room and rest up for awhile. They all agreed with it and I told them that I would meet up with them later that day. The adults and kids were all grateful that I saved them some money for there lunch. While they were in the area, they planned on going on Splash Mountain. I told them that the line would be at least an hour at that time of the day, but they can wait that long. So they went straight on Splash while I head on out of the park. 

When I got to MS TS, the park started to pickup with more and more guests coming in the park. So I head on out of DL and back to BWPPI to rest up.






I will get to the next part of the day another time. Thank you for reading DISers.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great update!  WOW the weather went from sunny blue skies to cloudy in a hurry.  I love getting a Dole Whip at DL.  I can't believe you've never had one.

So glad you got to get your transmission from Princess Lea!  It was very nice that you were able to help your band with the cost of their lunch.  We've never eaten at Hungry Bear but after seeing your sweet potato fries I'm thinking we should try it!

I'd have to rest after the busy day you've had so far too!


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Skipped a lot of tht section.  Hopefully I get a few Tours in next week!



You manage your time when you are at DL, you will get plenty of tours on ST next week.




tksbaskets said:


> Great update!  WOW the weather went from sunny blue skies to cloudy in a hurry.  I love getting a Dole Whip at DL.  I can't believe you've never had one.
> 
> So glad you got to get your transmission from Princess Lea!  It was very nice that you were able to help your band with the cost of their lunch.  We've never eaten at Hungry Bear but after seeing your sweet potato fries I'm thinking we should try it!
> 
> I'd have to rest after the busy day you've had so far too!



Very interesting weather I had that Sunday. It was nice that morning, then all of a sudden it started to be very cloudy. Luckily it didn't rain that day. I can't believe I have never got a Dole Whip at DL. But mostly I don't get treats or desserts at DL, but when I need to kill time while I was on ST, I thought it would be good to try the famous Dole whip at Adventureland.

I can't believe it took me that many tries to get Princess Leia. It was no problem to help the band with the food. Since they did use some of that money to buy some stuff later that day. I thought you have eaten at Hungry Bear restaurant, but you should go eat there later this year. I heard the Fried Green Tomato Sandwich is really good. The sweet potato fries were good, I originally thought when I ordered my meal that day, the CM asked me if I wanted regular fries. But I believed he said cole slaw instead of regular fries. 

I just can't get stay at the park like I have in the past. I could easily stay there the whole day, but it is good to get a little rest on a busy day.


----------



## kaoden39

I hate when the weather changes like that.  It is beautiful in the morning and you dress for a hot day and then by afternoon you want your jacket.  A lot like the weather here in the bay area.

I just wanted to say hi and tell you that I always really enjoy your trip report.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> I hate when the weather changes like that.  It is beautiful in the morning and you dress for a hot day and then by afternoon you want your jacket.  A lot like the weather here in the bay area.
> 
> I just wanted to say hi and tell you that I always really enjoy your trip report.



After it rained that Saturday night and morning, the skies were clear that morning at the park. Then later during the day, it started to be cloudy. Good thing it didn't rain that day, I didn't even want to get all soaked after wearing shorts all day in the afternoon.

Thank you for following the trip Michele.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> After it rained that Saturday night and morning, the skies were clear that morning at the park. Then later during the day, it started to be cloudy. Good thing it didn't rain that day, I didn't even want to get all soaked after wearing shorts all day in the afternoon.
> 
> Thank you for following the trip Michele.




Oh no doubt.  Being wet at the parks is no fun.


You're welcome.  I may not always comment but I really enjoy your trip reports Bret.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Oh no doubt.  Being wet at the parks is no fun.
> 
> 
> You're welcome.  I may not always comment but I really enjoy your trip reports Bret.



I really hated being wet when I was at DL. I remember back in February this year while watching WoC on Saturday night, it didn't rain until the show started. It was really pouring that night and the only thing I had with me was just a umbrella and a long sleeve shirt. I had to use the umbrella to cover my video camera from getting wet while my back and backpack were all soaked. I wished that I would have brought my poncho that day. But that's why you got to bring those things if something like this happens.

I have a lot of people that don't comment on my TR. As long as other people like you, TK, Deej, etc. are reading my TR and enjoying it, I am glad that I putting my time into these TRs.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  May 29, 2011  Part 4*​
I have left off at BWPPI while I was resting. Since I was tired that day, I took a couple hour break that Sunday. When it was around 5pm, I got up and called my group and see where they were. They said that they were in DCA on CS. I told them that I can meet up with them at Soarin when they got off CS.

Since I am not planning on videotaping any of the nighttime shows that night, I just packed my bag and my camera equipment with me and head on straight over to DCA. It was around 5pm when I left the hotel and on the way toward DCA.

When I got over to DCA around 5:15pm, I head on straight on over to Soarin and was waiting for them at the main entrance. They didnt show up for another 15 minutes since they were walking over from PP.











Just my friend and the band teacher came together from CS. I was wondering where the kids and they said that most of them were around the park somewhere. So the first thing we did was go on Soarin. Since they didnt want to wait in the standby line which was a 45 minute wait, we went through the single rider line. It has been awhile since I have been in the single rider queue, even all of those times when I am at DL alone. I just dont like going on the single rider queue.

We only had to wait about 10 minutes for all three of us to get on the ride. The band teacher and I were separated from my friend, but it was no problem. 

After we got off Soarin, my friend wanted to get his GF a gift from DL. He said that he wanted to get a gift at the Le bat en rouge store right by the POTC. I was wondering why he wanted to go to that store especially with stores like the Emporium and WoD store. But he said there was a nice women shirt that he liked at the store and wanted to go over there. I said that there were a lot of stores at MS that might have it. But he insists on going to that store.






On the way out of the park, we head on straight over to DL and the first thing we did was to head on over to TL and get FP for Space Mountain. I told him that it would be really close to get SM tickets this late during the day. But we took a chance and head on over to TL.






When we got to SM, the line was already at an hour wait and the FP return time was from 11pm to midnight. So we got lucky and got FP that last hour of the day. We said that it would be neat to ride on it together that night. 

On the way out of TL, I told them lets go to NOS and get his merchandise at the LeBat en Rouge store in NOS. 











We were all joking on the way and got to NOS. While we were at the LeBat en Rouge store, he found the shirt he wanted and also he wanted to get a dog for her since she loves dogs. We found a stuff animal dog that was from the POTC which was the dog that has the prison keys. It was nice and cheap, so he got the shirt and dog for his GF. Luckily with my AP, he saved a lot of money on those two items. Since it needed to be cash and not his own CC, he was happy that he got it at a great deal.

When we head on out, he wanted to get hat from DL. The problem was that he wanted a baseball cap and didnt say Disneyland on it, but like a logo or emblem of the park. So I told him one of the best stores to get hat is at Briar Patch right at CC. 

We head on over to CC and look for his hat. When we got there, the store didnt have the hat he wanted and we decided to go to another store. I told him another good hat store is at the Emporium or The Mad Hatter store right next to GMwML. 
















So we left CC and on our way towards MS TS. The first thing we did was head on over to the Emporium and searched a hat for him. We found a hat that he liked, but he was hesitant to buy it. But he said that we might go back to the store and get the hat. 

Then we head on over to The Mad Hatter store right by GMwML and once again, he couldnt find the hat he wanted. It was around 6:30pm that night and told them that we should go have dinner. I told him that we should eat at the ESPN Zone since my friend is a huge sports fan as well as the band teacher. 

We head on out of DL and went to DTD. On the way, there were a few groups of people playing in DTD and this was a good time to get some pics for the Music/Sound Quest this trip. 











When we past the La Brea bakery store, we head straight on over to the WoD store and looking for his hats. While we were there, the band teacher wanted to get something nice for his wife and I told him that he should get something for her. He was interested in this POTC women shirt that was very neat. He hesitated just like my friend if this would be nice for her. After convincing him about a few times that night, he decided to get the shirt for her. As for my friend, he found one of the hats at the WoD store. He asked a CM if they had any other hats in the store and she went in the back and see if they had any other hats in the back. When she got back, she found a Mickey golf hat with Mickey on it and immediately got the hat. Then he also picked up a baseball hat that has a D logo on the hat. So both my friend and the band teacher got what they want and we went through the check out.

It was very late that day and we vamoose on over to the ESPN Zone for dinner that night. On the way over to the ESPN Zone, there was a band group playing right next to the RFC and watched it just a few minutes.











At the ESPN Zone, we asked how long we had to wait and the host said that there should be a table available in an hour. I was shocked to hear that it will take an hour to be seated. I asked them if they have any seats available at the bar and said there should be some available. So we ate at the bar at the ESPN Zone that night. 

I had the Zone Cheese steak while my friend had the Baby Back Ribs and the band teacher wasnt very hungry that night, he just had Wings that night. We talked a lot that night and I believe we stayed at the ESPN Zone till 10pm that night. It was a good time that night to get to know the band teacher and here about the kids doing well at the middle school band competition at Cypress College on Friday. 

When we left the ESPN Zone, my friend and the band teacher had to get back to DL and be at the Firehouse to meet up with the other adults and kids. On the way out, I told them we should go on the monorail and save out feet that day. So we head on over to the DTD Monorail station and waited for the next monorail. 

I asked one of the CM which monorails were running. He said right now that one monorail was running that night. I was kind of surprise to hear that and asked why one was running. They had some problems lately with the monorail lately which result in Monorail Red being off line for awhile. But they did run Blue and Orange during my visit. 

Since there werent too many people in line, we were hoping to get a back side ride on the monorail. Monorail Orange pulled up in the station and we got to ride in the back since the group was in the back left the monorail. I was excited to get to ride in the back with my friend and the band teacher. 
















Sorry, there is no pics after this since I was talking to my friend and the band teacher the whole time.

We rode the monorail until we had to depart at the TL Monorail station. Then we went straight on over to the Firehouse which was a longer walk from DTD. We met up with the parents and the kids at the Firehouse. Most of them were there and the band teacher wanted to see the POTC Sneak Peek at the Festival Arena. My friend was suppose to stay at the Firehouse and see if all the kids were doing alright, but luckily one of the parents was tired that day and had no problem watching them. Myself, my friend and the band teacher headed on over to FL and towards the Festival Arena. 

We got to the Festival Arena at 11pm that night and we watch part of the POTC 4 movie. It was neat to watch part of the movie and we were all amazed of how the CM acted like pirates. 

After the POTC movie, we head on straight back towards the Firehouse to meet up with the group. But before that, we wanted to get some dessert that night, so we head on over to Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor for some ice cream. I had a strawberry waffle cone, while the other two had the MS Mocha Sundae and Chocolate Chip Cookie Hot Fudge Sundae. We ate there for awhile until it was time to head on over to the Firehouse. 

When we got back, we counted for all the kids at the Firehouse. The band teacher told all the kids that they did everything they wanted to do that night. But, one of the kids had lost her wallet in the Emporium store. She was really sad that she lost her wallet. Some of the students went back to the store and see if someone turned it in. When they got back, no one turned it in. She was sad and cant believe that she lost it. While my friend was talking to her, some of her friends had bought her a nice wallet for her. She was happy and thanked them so much. I did offer to use my pass to help buy her something, but she said no thanks. 

When it got to midnight and the park was about to close, my group was ready to head on the bus and back to Sacramento that night. Yes, they are planning on going straight back to Sacramento late Sunday night. So I said goodbye to them at the turnstile and we parted our way. 

I got back to BWPPI at 12:15am and the first thing I did was to take a shower and went straight to bed. This concludes my day on Sunday May 29, 2011.

This was a very fun day with going on ST 9 times that day. I forgot how many times I went on ST that day since I got on for every 30 minutes that day. Also I got to meet up with my friend and the band that day. It was nice to meet some nice people and got to help them out with the food and merchandise that day. 

Now it is time for me to head to sleep and get ready for my last day at DL on Monday.


----------



## skiingfast

Hungry Bear lunch looked good.


----------



## tksbaskets

WOW another fun day.  I'd have been dragging if I got done at 12:15 am.    I love the first picture of the monorail station. It was suitable for framing!

Glad we have one more day of your trip to enjoy!
TK


----------



## kaoden39

Wow Bret, I really like this picture.







That stage in DTD near ESPN was there in February too.  We walked by it every night on the way back to our room.  They sure seemed to attract a crowd even when it was cold.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Hungry Bear lunch looked good.



The crispy chicken sandwich was good as well as the sweet potato fries. You should think about eating there next week.




tksbaskets said:


> WOW another fun day.  I'd have been dragging if I got done at 12:15 am.    I love the first picture of the monorail station. It was suitable for framing!
> 
> Glad we have one more day of your trip to enjoy!
> TK



Luckily with that extra 2 hour rest that Sunday, it helped me a lot. If I stayed at the park the whole day, I would have easily dragged myself that whole day. I don't think I can stay at the park and survive for 16 hours. I can't believe that the DTD Monorail station picture turned out so well with no flash.

The last day is the sadest part of the trip, but it was nice that day.




kaoden39 said:


> Wow Bret, I really like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That stage in DTD near ESPN was there in February too.  We walked by it every night on the way back to our room.  They sure seemed to attract a crowd even when it was cold.



Thank you Michele. I just like taking pictures of the Matterhorn from the FNSV queue right by the Monorail Exit.

I remember that stage during my February and April trip and they have a lot of different band groups playing there at DTD. There was quite a number of people over there.


I will have my TR up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 4  May 30, 2011  Part 1*​
Now is the sad part of the trip that it was almost over. It is sad to leave on your last day at the DLR, but it was time for me to head back home and get these videos and pictures uploaded to you DISers. 

I got up at 7:25am that Monday morning since I need the time to load up all of my stuff in the car. I didnt want to pack all my stuff later during the afternoon, so I just loaded all my stuff that morning.

When I got everything loaded at 8:00am and I need to head on over and possibly get on ST that Monday morning. I would assume that DL opens ST for a sneak peek to all the guests. So I pack my bag with my camera and video camera and off to the park. Outside at the park, it was nice and clear. Way better then yesterday when it was cloudy and nice all day yesterday.

On the way, Monorail Blue was running on the main track. So it was nice to see Monorail Blue running that morning.






When I got to the park, it was around 8:15am that morning, since I used most of my time to pack all my stuff, I was 15 minutes late in the park. The first thing I did when I got to the park is to head on over to TL and see what the line for ST is.

While I was on the way over to TL, I head to get some more pics for the Music/Sound Quest.






Richard and Robert Sherman window which has a piano on the window door.





On the way over to TL, the park seemed very nice and quiet. Since I got there late, there is barely anyone at the park this early in the morning. But I said too soon and I would assume that ST line would be at least 15 minutes long. I was wrong and the line was already at a 30 minute wait and the FP was ready at 10:05am to 11:05am that morning. Almost 2 hours that you have to wait and use the FP. But I didnt plan on using the FP since I am burned out from riding ST yesterday. I got my FP around 8:30am that morning and have to wait 1 ½ hours to use my FP.
















I didnt want to ride ST, so I head on to NOS to see POTC and Black Beard. On the way over to NOS, I had to get some pics on the way over to NOS.











When I got over to NOS and right at the POTC entrance, the queue was already extended towards the right side of the entrance. Since the queue was long during the afternoon on all of my days at DL, it does make sense to extend it that long. Good thing that there was no line, so I just walked on the ride that morning.






The new Black Beard mist screen which was use to be Davy Jones





On the way out of POTC, I wanted to go on Splash Mountain and see the refurbish ride. On the way over to Splash, I once again had to get a lot of different pics on the way. HM has no line that morning and is once again quiet.











I got to Splash Mountain and as expected that Monday morning, there was no line and the wait time was only 5 minutes. It would take 5 minutes to get from the entrance of CC to head on over the station of Splash Mountain.











I got on Splash around 9am that morning and on a Zip-A-Dee River Run. Here are some pics from Splash that I have videotaped from my video camera.









































It was around 9:20am, and it was time for me to head on out of DL and head on over to DCA. On the way out of the park, CC, was quiet as ever that Monday morning. While MS TS started to pickup with more and more guests.
















I got out of the park around 9:30am and now on my way over to DCA. But that will be for another time.


----------



## kaoden39

Wow what a difference a day makes with the weather.


----------



## skiingfast

Did your camera stay dry?


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Wow what a difference a day makes with the weather.



What a big difference from Sunday to Monday. It was so great that morning and it was a little breezy too. 




skiingfast said:


> Did your camera stay dry?



My camera got a little wet during the big drop. But it was just water marks and nothing else. It was working fine when I looked at the video after the ride.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 4  May 30, 2011  Part 2*​
On the way out of DL, I head on straight over to DCA and get my FP for WoC. As for some of you DISers that read my TR, I always like collecting FP for WoC. The turnstile at DCA was moving very fast that morning since most of the guests are already inside the park.

I got into DCA around 9:35am that morning and was on my way over to GRR and get my FP for the 9pm WoC. On the way over to GRR, there were just a few people around Sunshine Plaza. But I walked very quickly over to GRR so I can get the FP.











When I got to GRR, there was a small line at the FP machine, but it wasnt that long. So I just got there and got my blue FP as expected around 9:40am that morning. After that, I head on straight over to PP right by TLMAUA ride.






Over at the rope drop area right by TLMAUA there were quite a number of guests waiting for the rope drop. I was close to the middle of the rope drop and by the restroom. 

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2531/5837713535_e39754f41b_b.jpg/img]

[img]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3333/5838266762_54de1f7afe_b.jpg 

When it got to 10am and DCA was officially open, the first thing I did was head on TLMAUA. The line was quite long that morning since half of the people at the rope drop went straight on over to TLMAUA instead of heading on over to TSMM. While I was in the queue, there was stage set right in front of TLMAUA. I would assume that it is for the opening day of the ride later that week.































I got on TLMAUA ride that morning and it was a very nice ride. Here is my video that I have taken during my trip on youtube. The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Undersea Adventure May 30, 2011 

On the way out of TLMAUA, the line at the ride started to pickup and it was close to a 20+ minute wait.


























After that, I decided it was time to head on over to MFW and get my usual aerial photos. While I was walking on the way during the long way by SSS, most of the rides didnt have anyone since everyone is at TSMM and TLMAUA.






I got over to MFW, but this will be another time since I have a lot of pics from MFW.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 4  May 30, 2011  Part 3*​
After getting off TLMAUA, I head on over to MFW for aerial photos.

When I got to MFW, as always in the morning there wasnt anyone in line and I got on when I walk through the queue. 

Here are the photos from Monday up in MFW.

TLMAUA





The queue for TLMAUA is already that long















As I have wrote on my last post, there was a stage in front of TLMAUA. It was likely for the opening day of the ride.





Paradise Garden Restaurants still under construction










GSS is looking really good for the July 1st opening















Cars Land under Construction

























The queue over at TLMAUA is already getting longer that morning


















































I will get back to the aerial photos of MFW later today.


----------



## kaoden39

I really love the aerial pictures.  And it looks like the weather really was perfect for it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 4  May 30, 2011  Part 4*​
Back to the aerial photos from MFW.


































































When I got off MFW, it was time to head on back to DL and do my Music/Sound Quest. On the way, I went through TSMM and see what the lines is right now. It was already at 40+ minute wait and the queue were crazy.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3065/5838471728_57252a8484_b.jpg[img]

The park started to pickup with more and more guests already at the park. So I head on over to TLMAUA to see what the wait time is at.

[img]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2731/5837922797_9c3d613c5a_b.jpg











At TLMAUA, the line was already at 40+ minute wait that morning. Can't believe the queue from Saturday was a walk on while Monday was at 40+ wait time. The queue already was extending towards the stroller area.











On the way out of DCA, I had to get some different pictures on the way out.

Monorail Blue passing Soarin










The theater is still in progress.





I head on out of DCA around 10:45am that morning and I was on my way back to DL.











I will get back to the other part of my day on Monday since I need to write up my PTR for this coming Monday.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 4  May 30, 2011  Part 5*​
On the way over to DL, more and more guests are now showing up at both parks. Luckily, I was there to do some picture taking and also a surprise.






At DL, the park was a little busy but not that bad. I head on over to MTT for some pics for the Music/Sound Quest since I havent been there the whole trip. It is always fun to walk over to MTT and see the buildings.











Over at MS Hub area, the park was nice and beautiful that morning. I then head on over to FL.











Over at FL, the queues for most of the good rides at FL were kind of long that morning. PP was at 30+, while Dumbo was at 25+ wait time.
















When I got to MTT, it was not that crowded and now on my way to get pics for the Music/Sound Quest.






You can see the bell on top of the Firehouse





While I was right next to RRCS, the wait time was already at 25 minute wait.





A lot of different Music/Sound objects on top of City Hall










Musical instruments in the fountain





The horn and whistle from Donalds Boat





The bell on the Jolly Trolley





On the way out to MTT, I head on over to TL to see what the wait time for ST was at.

It was around 11am and the time did not show again.










On the way over FL, I had to get more different pics on the way towards TL.





















Over at TL, it was crowded with a lot of people heading on ST that Monday afternoon. The day was very nice and sunny. It was perfect to walk out there.











Since I ran out of pics for this post, I will get back to you with the last part of the trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I am pleased to announced that I have booked my annual Holiday trip to DL with my DA. I was kind of surprise to see that the Holiday season is starting on Monday instead of the usual 2nd weekend of November. But at least I will be there before the Holiday season starts. We will be there on *November 18 to 20* and will be staying at BW Anaheim Inn. I mostly would have stayed at BWPPI, but the price is way too high and it is only a few buildings down from the hotel we are staying.


----------



## skiingfast

Holiday trip sounds good.  But are you ever going to wrap up this TR before you get on the road back to DL?  I probably won't know until I return.  See you there.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> I really love the aerial pictures.  And it looks like the weather really was perfect for it.



Thank you Michele. It was very nice that Monday morning from the top of MFW.




skiingfast said:


> Holiday trip sounds good.  But are you ever going to wrap up this TR before you get on the road back to DL?  I probably won't know until I return.  See you there.



I am almost done with this TR. I just need to tell what happened at TL. I also have also have another part of this TR I had to do. I will be done with this TR and get my PTR up before I leave on Sunday. I will see you out there.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 4  May 30, 2011  Part 6*​
Now here is my last post of the Soundsational Weekend.

When I got to TL, I head on over to ST to see what the wait time is at that time. I got there and see that the queue was extended right by the Star Trader store. The CMs let the guests in the park to be in the queue for ST. Not like those other days during the AP Sneak Peek which was great.


























It was about a 55 minute wait around 11:10am. This was nothing compared to what is happening right now at ST. I wished it would be like this next week. But that is not going to happen. Even the FP was all the way towards 5:55pm to 6:55pm at that time. Talk about a long time to get on ST with the FP.






When I past ST, I went over to the Hub and took some more pics. Not really, it was time for me to renew my Premier AP. Good thing that my AP expire date is on June 11, 2011, I could go to the Plaza Pavilion AP Center to renew my AP which was inside 30 days. So I head on over to the Plaza Pavilion and it was quite crowded around the Hub.
















I head on over to the Plaza Pavilion and I walked straight into the building and about to renew my AP. Renewing my AP took so long then I expected since the CMs are having some trouble renewing it since they barely do it over here at DL than at WDW. I had to pay around $722 to renew my Premier AP. Luckily I have renewed my AP that weekend instead of waiting until this week since the price has increased last Sunday. $49 addition to the Premier is a lot of money. I am glad that I got to renew my AP and now is time to head back to the park.

On the way out of the park, it was almost time for me to head on out and go home. But before I do that, I decide to head on over to the Tiki Juice Bar and get another Dole Whip. I dont know why I love these treats so much, but I will expect to get one this upcoming trip. So count on that this coming trip.






I was enjoying my Dole Whip as I head on out of the park and walking down MS.











The park started to pickup with more and more guests coming in. Good thing that I am done and on my way out of the park. This is a sad part of my trip since I am leaving. But it has been awhile since I have been at DL for 4 days. I believe my last time that I have been to DL for four days was back in June 2010 during the debut of WoC.

It was around 11:45am that I have left DL and on the way back to BWPPI and get my car. Luckily, I was able to leave my car at the hotel until 3pm that day. 

I got into my car at 11:55am and now I am on my way home. Whoops, I forgot that I left my brother at his GF apartment in Irvine. So I head on over to Irvine and picked him up. So it was time to head on back to Sacramento.

It took awhile for us to leave LA since we got caught in traffic around 2pm until we got out of it and on the Grapevine. 

We stopped at our grandmother house in Livingston to have dinner with her. She was happy that we have stopped over there and have dinner. 

When we have finished, we were on our way home to Sacramento. We got home around 9pm that Monday night. And that concludes my TR during Memorial Day Weekend.

This was one of my best trips in quite some time. I got to ride the new ST 11 times & TLMAUA 7 times. Got to watch Mickeys Soundsational Parade twice, see Magical and the updated WoC show. I got to meet up with my friend, the band teacher and the kids. I enjoyed being with them and doing these different activities at DL. The weather was great and got to try some new food during my visit.

Now my next trip is in a few days on Monday June 20 to 21. This is a short trip to DL and the main reason for going to DL is that my dad is visiting a friend from Houston and is at DL. He wants to have some fun with him so he booked the date to come here and I am on my way for another trip to DL.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just concluded my DLR trip last month [post=41278373]May 27 - 30, 2011[/post] during Memorial Day weekend which I got to ride on ST and TLMAUA during the soft openings. Plus I got to hang out with my friend, the band teacher and the kids from my middle school that weekend. This is one of my best trips in quite some time.  

I got to do my usual nighttime events like Magical fireworks and the updated WoC show. I got to videotape both shows during that weekend and also got to watch Mickey's Soundsational Parade which was great.

The best part of my trip was being with my friend and the band group that Sunday. I got to meet a lot of nice young students and got to know more about the band teacher. We got to go on rides together and have lunch & dinner that night. This was by far the best part of the trip.

It was great to get selected for the ST AP Sneak Peek for Sunday May 29. Got to ride it 9 times that day and got all the scenes during my visit. The lines were kind of short and was long later on Monday.

TLMAUA was great and exciting to ride. Even though it is almost similar to The Seas w/Nemo & Friends at EPCOT, it feels like I am under the sea with Ariel and her friends.

Enough talk about the last trip, it's time to get my pre-trip planned for this month.

*Cast:* Me Bret 29 & my Disney Dad, plus my dad's friend family and I will meet a DISer during this trip.

The reason I am doing this trip is that my dad is going to visit his old Army buddy from Houston. He and his family will be at DL on Monday and Tuesday. He thought it would be a good idea to go down and see him while he was in Anaheim. He asked me if I wanted to go and I couldn't refuse. Even though it was only 3 weeks ago since I was at DL, but I want to go down and spend some time with my dad. We will join up at DL on Monday and Tuesday. I know that they will need me for buying merchandise and getting food cheaper. I am going to do all the planning and I will be using Ridemax for all the rides and shows. We plan to watch WoC on Monday and watch Mickey's Soundsational Parade that day. This is going to be tricky to watch WoC and get FP that Monday since my dad friend children are very young and will want a railing view for the show. So I have to plan very well for getting a spot. We plan on getting blue FP that day and hope everything goes well. 

On Tuesday, I will meet a DISer on Tuesday morning and have breakfast at the Plaza Inn during MM. This person wants to remain unknown until I write my TR for Tuesday. But we will meet at DL Tuesday morning for breakfast and head on over to ST to get our FP so we won't have to wait in the long line during the day. We plan to do some rides and other activities at the DLR. 

I will be doing my usual plan to Anaheim. I will be driving down from Sacramento to Anaheim like my DA and I always do on our previous trips together. As you know for the readers that follow me, I don't like to fly and just drive while I can carry extra stuff with me than spending a lot of money towards a flying. It just not worth paying the extra money for extra bags and getting a rental car. This time, I will be driving with my dad in his Ford Saleen. I didn't want to drive that car down to SoCal since it doesn't give out good mileage, but he wants to drive it so I can't argue with that. Originally, I was planning on leaving Sunday night and head on over to my grandmothers house in Livingston and rest up that night and drive straight to LA. But now, my dad wants to drive straight to LA and see his BF who lives in LA. So we will leave straight to LA and meet up with his friend and then later tomorrow night, we will head straight to Anaheim and check-in at a hotel.

I will be staying at Motel 6 on Katella on Sunday night and then on Monday, we will be staying at BW Anaheim Inn. I didn't plan on being in Anaheim on Sunday so my dad got a good deal on Motel 6 on Sunday. I picked BWAI because it was right across the street from DL and way cheaper then BWPPI. As some of you readers know that I like to stay at BWPPI, but the price wasn't right, so I choose BWAI instead. 

My goal for this weekend to have a great time with my dad and his friend from Houston. We plan on watching WoC on Monday as well as Mickey's Soundsational Parade. Since my dad friends kids are young, we will be riding on small rides during our visit. So I am thinking of doing the popular kid rides like PP, IASW, Dumbo, SLCB, TLMAUA etc. for the little kids. But the adults want to ride the big rides, so I have to pick which rides to go on. We will be using ridemax for the trip. Also, I will meet the DISer on Tuesday morning for breakfast and we will have a great time. I will tell you later who it is.

I'm only just *2 days *till I am at the Happiest Place on Earth again. 

Thank you for reading my PTR and hope you can follow it.


----------



## tksbaskets

Only two days??   I think it's great that you get to spend time with your dad and his friend at DL.

Can't wait to see who the lucky mystery DISer is.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I am on the road and on my way to anaheim for another trip to DL. I will try  to keep you all updated on this TR and get back to you.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> I am on the road and on my way to anaheim for another trip to DL. I will try  to keep you all updated on this TR and get back to you.



Safe travels Bret!  Looking forward to hearing all about your adventures.

TK


----------



## deejdigsdis

Hi Bret,

I see you're back in DL and I haven't finished reading your Soundsational Weekend TR yet.   I just finished reading through the Sunday night part of your trip.  I can't believe how many rides you were able to fit in on Star Tours!  That's great.  I'm glad you were able to see all the scenes you were interested in.

Sounds like you had a great time meeting up with your friend and the folks from the band.  That's too bad about the girl losing her wallet.  How nice of her friends to buy her a new one.  It was also nice of you to help out the others with your discount.

I enjoyed seeing Splash Mountain up and running again.  I sure missed it during my last 2 trips.

I need to go read about the last day of your Memorial Day Weekend trip.  I will probably finish just in time to read about your current trip.  After that I hope to be reading about TK's cruise.   (Hint, hint TK!)


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> Hi Bret,
> 
> I see you're back in DL and I haven't finished reading your Soundsational Weekend TR yet.   I just finished reading through the Sunday night part of your trip.  I can't believe how many rides you were able to fit in on Star Tours!  That's great.  I'm glad you were able to see all the scenes you were interested in.
> 
> Sounds like you had a great time meeting up with your friend and the folks from the band.  That's too bad about the girl losing her wallet.  How nice of her friends to buy her a new one.  It was also nice of you to help out the others with your discount.
> 
> I enjoyed seeing Splash Mountain up and running again.  I sure missed it during my last 2 trips.
> 
> I need to go read about the last day of your Memorial Day Weekend trip.  I will probably finish just in time to read about your current trip.  After that I hope to be reading about TK's cruise.   (Hint, hint TK!)



Deej I promise I will do a report after our Alaskan Cruise.  We leave 2 weeks from today!!  Have I packed?  Have I thought about what we are doing in Vancouver for 3 days?

You'll have to read to find out   I think I'll just post a link on my last couple of trip reports.  You all probably don't frequent the DCL message board.

I bet Bret is out having a blast at DL with his dad right now!


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Deej I promise I will do a report after our Alaskan Cruise.  We leave 2 weeks from today!!  Have I packed?  Have I thought about what we are doing in Vancouver for 3 days?
> 
> You'll have to read to find out   I think I'll just post a link on my last couple of trip reports.  You all probably don't frequent the DCL message board.
> 
> I bet Bret is out having a blast at DL with his dad right now!



I can't believe you are only 2 weeks away!  Is this your first Alaskan Cruise?  I didn't know there was a Cruise section to the boards until you mentioned it.  Definitely let us know how to find you!

OK Bret, I just finished reading your Soundsational Weekend TR.  It sounds like you had a really great time.  I've never tried a Dole Whip myself.  I always go for the fresh pineapple spears.  (Could really use one of those right now on this hot first day of summer!!!)

Are you doing another quest this time?  Maybe you are just focusing on spending time with your dad and his friend (and family).  Sounds like you'll be riding some things that you haven't ridden in a while.  Can't wait to hear about your trip!


----------



## stubby

Hiya.  Just finished the last report.  Ready for the new one.  Have ya had that Dole Whip yet?


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Safe travels Bret!  Looking forward to hearing all about your adventures.
> 
> TK



Just got back safely this morning at 2am Pacific time. Boy it was crazy this weekend. It was a little bit crowded then I expected. I should not been surprise since these were the last days for the SoCal AP holders to go to the park before they are blocked out. This TR will take some time since I didn't do some of my usual rides this week. But I did enjoy being with my dad and his family friend.




deejdigsdis said:


> Hi Bret,
> 
> I see you're back in DL and I haven't finished reading your Soundsational Weekend TR yet.   I just finished reading through the Sunday night part of your trip.  I can't believe how many rides you were able to fit in on Star Tours!  That's great.  I'm glad you were able to see all the scenes you were interested in.
> 
> Sounds like you had a great time meeting up with your friend and the folks from the band.  That's too bad about the girl losing her wallet.  How nice of her friends to buy her a new one.  It was also nice of you to help out the others with your discount.
> 
> I enjoyed seeing Splash Mountain up and running again.  I sure missed it during my last 2 trips.
> 
> I need to go read about the last day of your Memorial Day Weekend trip.  I will probably finish just in time to read about your current trip.  After that I hope to be reading about TK's cruise.   (Hint, hint TK!)



I was kind of surprise that I was able to get on ST 9 times that day. Since I was around TL all day on Sunday and solo. I went on the ride very quickly. At least I got all the scenes I wanted to see during my 11 flights that weekend. But I wish I was able to see more of the Darth Vader and Stormtroopers scenes then the Stormtroopers and Droid scene with the Millennium Falcon. It is a great scene, but it would be nice if it was even when I rode ST.

I had a blast with my friend and the band group on Friday and Sunday. After what happen to that young girl losing her wallet in the Emporium that Sunday night. My friend had offered to buy her something so she wouldn't feel miserable going back to Sacramento. I would help too, but her friends have bought her that nice wallet for her. I'm glad that she was happy that her friends bought her that wallet. I talked to my friend and asked how she was doing a few days and she was great during the trip back home.

It was nice that Splash was back up and running. No surprise that the lines for Splash were very long during Memorial Day Weekend as well as this week. That will be another story.

Can't wait to read about your Alaskan Cruise TK.




tksbaskets said:


> I bet Bret is out having a blast at DL with his dad right now!



I did have a great time at DL with my dad this week as well as with his friend and family. I got to meet that DISer yesterday morning and I will disclose who it is during my TR for Tuesday morning.




deejdigsdis said:


> OK Bret, I just finished reading your Soundsational Weekend TR.  It sounds like you had a really great time.  I've never tried a Dole Whip myself.  I always go for the fresh pineapple spears.  (Could really use one of those right now on this hot first day of summer!!!)
> 
> Are you doing another quest this time?  Maybe you are just focusing on spending time with your dad and his friend (and family).  Sounds like you'll be riding some things that you haven't ridden in a while.  Can't wait to hear about your trip!



I'm glad that you enjoyed my TR Deej. This TR was long and enjoyable. Got to do the soft openings of TLMAUA and ST. Watched Mickey's Soundsational Parade, Magical, and the updated WoC show. Got to hang out with my friend and the band group. I love the Dole Whip and was kind of surprise that I have not got one in years. Maybe it was that long line which could take up to 10+ minutes. The Dole Whip was great, but I almost got the Float on those days. The Whip was way enough for me during my visit. The pineapple spears looked good at each of these different stands at DL. 

I didn't do a Quest this time since I was being a guide to my dads friend family this trip and I didn't take as many pictures as I have thought. You are right that I have went on rides that I haven't went on in quite some time at DL. My dads friend family is here for the first time when the DL parking lot was at DCA. That was a long time when they were at DL. My dad friend family group was two grandparents, a single mother and a grandson. This TR will be awhile when I write it and remember what I have done all those days. 




stubby said:


> Hiya.  Just finished the last report.  Ready for the new one.  Have ya had that Dole Whip yet?



Thank you Stubby for joining along my Soundsational TR. The new TR will take some time for me to do and it will be good. I will tell you and everyone if I had a Dole Whip on this trip.

I got to go on your PTR and read your plans for your upcoming trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

After finishing [post=41278373]A Soundsational Weekend May 27 – 30, 2011[/post], it is time for my 2nd trip this summer with my dad and his old friend family. This trip is all about for my dad old friend family as they are here for the first time when DCA was a parking lot back in the 80s. This is a special trip for them, not only is this there first time to be back in DL in years, this was there grandsons first time to DL. So I have to make his first trip to DL very special for them. The group that came down to DL is my dads old friend when they were in the army, his wife, his daughter and there grandson which is 6. So lets get started with “A Reunion with an Old Friend at DL” TR.

This day doesn’t count since I didn’t go to DL on Sunday, just to Anaheim.

Well actually this day doesn’t count since my dad and I were driving all the way from Sacramento to SoCal. The two of us have left Sacramento around 12pm on Sunday. We took I-5 and I told my dad that I didn’t want to go down that highway since there was some construction. He thought it wouldn’t affect the drive, but it did when we got half way towards our trip. We only had to wait in a traffic jam for 15 minutes and got back on track.

We first stopped at his BF who lives in LA. So we got to his BF house around 6pm. We got there so quickly to LA and I was so impressed by the time to get there. My dad and I had dinner with his BF and his family that night. We all talked until it was around 9pm that night and decided it was time to go to Anaheim and check-in our room. 

On the way out, we did not have to worry about traffic since it was late that Sunday night. I originally wasn’t planning on coming to Anaheim late Sunday night, but my dad made a reservation at Motel 6 on Disney Way. He only got it for $50 that night which is a great deal. It would have been easier if I made another reservation at BW Anaheim Inn which we were staying on Monday night. But you can’t beat that deal for one night right by the DLR.

We got to Motel 6 around 10pm and we check-in to the hotel. We unpacked all of our bags and brought it in the room. I’m sorry that I didn’t take pictures of the room. I did remember seeing the pictures of the room thanks to Goofy_Mom during her Holiday trip last year. This first gave the impression of the room and I wouldn’t be surprise what it would look like.

Where have you been lately Kirsten?

We hit the hay around 10:30pm that night and it was going to be a very long day at DL tomorrow. So I will get to the next part of the TR since Sunday doesn’t count as a day.


*Day 1 – June 20, 2011 – Part 1*​
My dad and I got up at 6am that morning since we plan to join my dad friend family for breakfast that morning. We left Motel 6 around 6:30am and we got in the car and head on over to the parking structure. That Monday morning as always is so cloudy in the morning. So I wasn’t surprise with the weather that day. I told my dad that we can check-in at BW Anaheim Inn and get the park pass. But he didn’t want to walk around the other side of the park, so he wants to park at Mickey’s Parking Structure. 

When we got to the parking structure around 6:45am, it was not open on the side heading in towards DTD & the DLH. I was kind of surprise to see that the back side entrance was not opened that morning. So we decided to head into the DTD parking lot. I did not like parking in DTD since you have to pay after 3 hours. So I have to remember to come back to the car and get the car out of DTD before I have pay later. You will find out later what happen.

Since my dad friend family were staying at PPH, we head on over to the PPH and meet up with them. We got to the hotel around 7am and we met up outside of PCH Grill. I got to meet my dad old friend when they were in the army, his wife, his daughter and his grandson. They asked me at the hotel that I would be their guide for there trip. Since I am the most experienced person at DL, it did make sense. They trust my judgment on what to do and not to do, so we head on our way out of the hotel.

They want to have breakfast, so we head on over to La Brea Bakery since it is a quick counter restaurant and we only have a little time to eat. When we got our breakfast, it was around 7:30am that morning and we had to finish fast so we can get to the park that morning. We chose different plates for breakfast, but I had the Classic Platter plate that morning. I don’t have the picture, but the food was really good.











It took so long to finish breakfast since the family were slow eaters and want to take there time. I told them that we need to get to the parks at 8am since we can do a lot during that time. 

We left La Brea Bakery and were on our way to DL. When we past through the security check point, there was barely anyone outside since most of the people were inside the park. Over at DCA, the Pan-Pacific Auditorium-inspired main gate is almost done. It looks very nice without the tarps and I can’t wait to see the finished gate.






On the way to DL, we didn’t get in the park until 8:15am. I was kind of worried to see what time we can get FP for ST that morning. So I told everyone to head on over to TL and get the FP. On the way, I had to get some pics of MS TS on the way.






One of the DISers asked me if the American flags, colors and banners were still on the poles in MS. They were still up since Memorial Day weekend. 











We had to hurry over to TL and get FP since it was almost 8:20am that Monday morning.





The queue for ST was extended towards the Plaza Inn and some over to the Little Red Wagon. That was the time on my last trip that DL has extended the queue towards there. But I didn’t see it during my last trip and hope to not see it during this trip. The entrance for ST is right by the Plaza Inn entrance. So this is where you start to get in the standby line.

While it was crowded in TL on the right side thanks due to the ST queue, we had to go on the left side to get the FP for ST.





I told everyone to give me there tickets since it just requires one person to get them and they don’t have to clog the line. I had to wait about 5 minutes in the ST FP queue and get the FP. So our time was at 11:10am to 12:10pm that Monday. It worked out perfectly since we will be in DCA that morning. When I was around the area, the standby line for ST was already at an hour wait time around 8:30am that morning. I was not that surprise to see the ST queue that long. But my group was not planning on going in the standby line anytime during our visit since we could lose a lot of time in the queue.






So I asked them what ride they want to do, they want to go on PP. I know that PP would be at least a 20+ minute wait. But they had no problem with it, so we head on over to PP in FL. We head on over to FL and went through SB castle and on to PP.











The wait time for PP was at 25 minute, so we had to wait awhile in the queue to get on PP. They were all impressed with PP and wanted to do it again tomorrow. 

When we left, some of our group had to use the restroom while the other half of us decided to go on Pinocchio Daring Adventure while we waited for them. When the part of my group got back, their grandson wanted to go back on Pinocchio Daring Adventure, so he went on it again with my grandparents. While the rest of us waited for them, we went to the bathroom as well.






After that, we head on over to AiW. It took quite awhile for us to get on AiW. I believe it was about a 20 minute wait that morning until we got on it. Sorry for not having too may pictures since I was a guide for the group the whole time. I did feel frustrated when I got back home and see that I didn’t take too many pictures. But it was worth it for my dad friend family that I helped them with all the planning. 

After that, I told them it was time to head on over to DCA so we can get the FP for the 9pm WoC show. They wanted to see that show the most, so I took no chance and we all head on over to DCA. On the way over, the sky is started to clear and all nice and blue. When we were walking down MS, the park started to pickup. I know that this is the last week for the SoCal AP to get in the park before they are blocked out for the summer. So I took precaution and made the crowd level a level 9 instead of level 5 as predicted on Touring Plans. 











It was close to 9:30am and we head on out of DL and on the way towards DCA. On the way out, we looked at the Pan-Pacific main gate and it looked very nice. Luckily, most of the guests are already in the park, so we got through the main gate with no problem.






On the way in, the Carthay Circle Theater has improved a little since I was there a few weeks ago. It also sucked that the other walkway towards the left side of GRR was closed due to the construction around the Carthay Circle Theater. So everyone had to go on the right side. This would be a really pain during the whole trip.











On the way over to GRR, the group wanted to go on Soarin and we decided to stop at Soarin FP. The wait time for Soarin was already at 20 minute. So we wouldn’t be planning on riding Soarin right now. So we got FP instead. Good thing that the return time is around 10:20am to 11:20am. We got all 6 FP for Soarin and now time to head on over to GRR for the FP.

At GRR, there was barely anyone in line and it was around 9:40am. So we got our FP and got the 9pm Blue FP as expected. Even though there were a lot of people, I didn’t believe that the blue FP would be gone around that time. 

We left GRR, and head on over to the rope drop area at PP. Very interesting that the rope drop area was not right by TLMAUA, it was close to the bridge right by the light tower. I read on the thread that DCA has extended the rope drop since they are letting guests ride TLMAUA that morning during the rope drop. This made a big difference and a huge pain. The first is that it is nice that you can ride TLMAUA before the parks open. The bad part is that the crowd around the light tower got twice as crowded then the single walkway where the line used to be.






When the parked opened at 10am, most of the guests were heading on over to PP and for TSMM. So we walked as fast as we can over to TSMM. This was a pain since there were a lot of people walking on over to TSMM.






The walked took awhile with all the people around us. As expected, 9/10 of the people were heading on over to TSMM while some went to CS. When we got in line, we only had to wait about 25 minutes to get on TSMM.






When the ride was over, I had the highest score on the ride and I had a disappointed 189,900 points. The grandson had 22,200 points while the others had around 30,000 points on average. For the first time, it was not that bad. 






After the ride, they were all impressed with TSMM. They said that they want to do it again. But when we got off the ride, the wait time was at 40+ minute after 10:30am. So I don’t think that we will be riding TSMM after we got off.

Our next ride is TLMAUA. So we head on over to TLMAUA. On the way, I had to get some pics on the way. More and more people are coming on over to TSMM that morning. I mostly would go on MFW and get my aerial photos of the DLR, but since everyone didn’t want to go on MFW. I decided not to go on it. I did regret of not going on it that morning, but we will wait and see if I got on MFW this trip or not.











We got to TLMAUA and the wait time was around 15 minutes and they wanted to go on the ride since we are in the area and we still had enough time to go on Soarin and use the FP from10:20am to 11:20am. The queue was extended towards the walkway outside the queue so it took longer then the wait time was listed at. It took almost 20 minutes to get on the ride. One of my group members loves Ariel so much that she was excited to go on this ride.











My group had enjoyed the ride so much. They were really liked the fist Ariel AA during the ride and the ending was a great way to finish the ride. When we got outside, it was almost 11:05am that morning and we needed to head on over to Soarin and use our FP before they are not good.

I will get back to you another time since I am out of pictures. Thank you for following along the Reunion Trip.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret, 
The pictures you did take were great!  I always enjoy going along on your adventures.  It is really nice that you could help your dad and his friends navigate through getting the fastpasses and avoiding huge crowds!  I'm sure they appreciated all your help.  I think you could wear the red and blue plaid vest and work for DL at this point!

Was it fun to ride some of the attractions you don't normally wait for (Peter Pan for example)?

Looks like your partner on TSMM wasn't a big help unlocking the Easter Eggs  

All the new attractions and construction is getting me very excited for December!

Looking forward to more....


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> The pictures you did take were great!  I always enjoy going along on your adventures.  It is really nice that you could help your dad and his friends navigate through getting the fastpasses and avoiding huge crowds!  I'm sure they appreciated all your help.  I think you could wear the red and blue plaid vest and work for DL at this point!
> 
> Was it fun to ride some of the attractions you don't normally wait for (Peter Pan for example)?
> 
> Looks like your partner on TSMM wasn't a big help unlocking the Easter Eggs
> 
> All the new attractions and construction is getting me very excited for December!
> 
> Looking forward to more....



Thank you TK. I could have easily just parted way from my dad and his friend family and do my usual rides at DL. But since this could be their only trip to DL in their life, I thought I could help get them best out of the trip. It was crazy that Monday morning when ST FP queue was long as well as the ST queue. This is the first time in a long time since I seen a queue at DL this long during the morning. They did appreciate everything I did for them during this trip and I have to write it down on the other posts later. That is a very nice compliment that I could be a DL Tour Guide, but I just don't have that much info about everything like those CM Tour Guides. 

Definitely. I have gone on some rides at DL that I haven't done in quite some time. Most of the rides that we did during this trip was mostly at DL. We did a few at DCA, but not even close to DL. I believe we went on only 4 rides at DCA and at least 20+ different rides at DL. I'll post which rides that we did during this trip.

I rode with the grandson on TSMM. Its not the Easter Eggs which was the problem, but the Plate Breaking and Ring Toss stage. I didn't come close to unlocking the secret targets. I was disappointed that I got under 200,000 points during that ride, but what can you do if I can't hit the targets.

The Pan-Pacific main gate finally got the tarps off the entrance and it looks go good. The Carthay Circle Theater got started on some work, just barely since a few weeks ago. The main gate should be ready when you get to DL later this year. Buena Vista Street won't be ready by that time. I am still wondering where DCA will have the entrance/exit when BV Street is under construction?


----------



## mvf-m11c

I will get back to the post shortly since this post is on the last page.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 20, 2011  Part 2*​
After we finished getting off TLMAUA, it was around 11am and we had to head on over to Soarin and use our FP before they expire at 11:20am. On the way out of TLMAUA, the new store that has the Little Mermaid merchandise right next to TLMAUA was opened. It was called the Embarcadero Gifts. I didnt go in the store since we need to go to Soarin.






On the way over to Soarin, more and more people are showing up at the park. When we got to Soarin, the wait time was already at 35 minute wait time. We just got to the ride with 8 minutes to spare. We only had to wait about 5 minutes to get from the queue to the ride.






When we got off, all of the adults said that this was their favorite ride at DCA. They were impressed that they were actually hang gliding in California. The best scene they liked was the orange tree scene which they got to smell the oranges.

It was around 11:40am and I told them that it was time to head on back to DL and use our ST FP. I was excited to ride ST again after riding it a lot during the AP Sneak Peek. The grandson was looking to this ride the whole time since he likes Star Wars. On the way out of the park, there were a lot of people walking the opposite way since the walkway towards PP on the GRR left side is closed due to the construction right by the theater. It was annoying, but I couldnt say much about it.











While we were walking out of DCA, the Green Soldier Band was close to the main entrance, that we stopped for awhile and watch them played.











We left DCA and we were on our way over to DL and ride ST. More and more people started to show up at DL and I would say that this will be a really busy day at the parks.











We got to DL at 11:45am and we were on our way over to TL and get on ST. At MS, it was kind of crowded with a lot of guests taking pictures in front of the DLRR MS Station. But we had to keep on walking since we dont want to miss our time for ST.











When we got to MS TS, the DM wanted to see if her DS wanted to get some pictures with some characters. But he said no, he doesnt want to meet a Disney character. I was kid of surprise to hear that from him, but he just wants to go on over to ST and get on the ride. Dale was walking on over to our way and want to get some pictures with him. On the way, the DL Band was walking down MS with Mickey in his Band costume.
















The park got a lot crowded since that morning, but it didnt stop us from having a great time at DL that afternoon.
















Now we head on over to TL and the wait time for BLAB was already at 30 minute wait while AO was at 35 minute wait. That was really long during around noon, but thats how it is during the last days for the SoCal AP holders. Enough of the wait times for the other rides, lets get over to the ST queue. The ST wait time was at 90 minute wait. I expected that time to be when it was around noon. Good thing that it wasnt at 2 hour wait, I would go crazy if it is longer then that. And lastly, as expected the FP for ST was already gone at 11:50am.
















We had to wait awhile since one of our members of our group had to use the bathroom. So we entered the ST at 11:55am and the grandson was so excited to ride this ride. Everyone in our group liked the queue of ST and liked the Starspeeder 1000 with R2-D2
















We only had to wait 10 minutes to get on the ride and we were all excited to ride the new ST. We went towards gate 4 and on our flight. We started off with the Stormtroopers and the droid scanning the ship. We escaped the ship along with the Millennium Falcon and jumped to hyper space. Our next planet was the cold planet of Hoth. On our way out, we got a transmission from Admiral Ackbar and told us to safely bring the Rebel Spy. On our way out, we were in a battle with the Separatists and the Republic in Coruscant. 

The grandson really like the ride so much that he wanted to go on it again. I said that is not an option since we all dont want to wait in that long queue especially during this time. With no FP left that day, it didnt make any sense to go on ST when the wait time was at 90 minutes. He was disappointed, but I told him that you can do it tomorrow since it is a MM day. He was happy after that.

When we were in the Star Trader store, I decided to go and see if the CMs have the ST AP shirt. Last time when I was down there during Memorial Day weekend, they were all sold out of the shirts and I was disappointed. This time, I was lucky and got my shirt. It made my day when I got that shirt. 

While we were in the store, my group wanted to get Space Mountain FP so I sent my dad and his friend to get the FP while the rest of us were in the store looking for some shirts. The grandson wanted to get a light saber, but his mother said that he has those already and was not worth getting. He was disappointed, but since he has two, it doesnt make sense to get another one. They instead bought him a ST shirt.

When my dad and his friend got back with the FP, the return time was at 3pm to 4pm that day. It was around 12:40pm and the group was getting tired. So they wanted to get back to the room and rest up. I told them that we should have lunch together before we headed back to the rooms. So we took the monorail from the TL station. We got up to the station and we just missed riding Monorail Orange, so we had to wait for Monorail Blue to come at the station. 
















I will get back to the post another day. I will get back to the Tomorrowland Monorail Station and see what we did that afternoon.


----------



## tksbaskets

Good thing you had those fastpasses for as busy as the afternoon looked   So glad you were able to get your ST t-shirt 

I too am surprised that the grandson didn't want any pictures with the characters.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Good thing you had those fastpasses for as busy as the afternoon looked   So glad you were able to get your ST t-shirt
> 
> I too am surprised that the grandson didn't want any pictures with the characters.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Good thing that there were FPs at DL or we would have to wait in those long lines during our trip. It was really busy that Monday afternoon. Even though on Touring Plans that it said it is only a 5/10 crowd rating at DL, but I knew that it was going to be crowded since it is the last days for the SoCal AP holders to be in the park during the summertime. It was nice to get the ST AP shirt that day. I thought that they might have some left, but not the size for me. 

The grandson shocked me when he didn't want to get a picture with the characters that afternoon. Even though Dale was walking down MS, he stopped right by the Magic store and taking autographs and pictures until the DL band played down MS. He did get a picture taken with a character during the trip. But that will be another story.

Thank you TK


----------



## stubby

You have great pics as usual.  Can't blame you for not wanting to wait 90 mins.  Told my kids that we will ride once and get a FP for later and that will be our only rides unless the line times take a nose dive.  The least I have seen them on MW is 50 mins.  That's a good chunk of time.


----------



## mvf-m11c

stubby said:


> You have great pics as usual.  Can't blame you for not wanting to wait 90 mins.  Told my kids that we will ride once and get a FP for later and that will be our only rides unless the line times take a nose dive.  The least I have seen them on MW is 50 mins.  That's a good chunk of time.



Thank you stubby. If you are a local or huge Star Wars fan, I would see them wait in these long lines and go on it back and forth. With 54 variations of the ride, they would do it as many times until they get all the variations. But for people who are here for this once in a lifetime opportunity, we want to enjoy the park more then staying in these long lines. That is a good tip when you get to ride like ST, Space, etc in the morning when the lines are short and then get a FP for that ride later during the day so you can ride it twice. Anything above 30+ minute wait is a long time and it does make a difference when you are in the parks.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 20, 2011  Part 3*​
The last part I have left off was at the TL Monorail station waiting for the monorail to show up. I was hoping that we would be able to get a front of back spot, but there were too many people that missed the last monorail so we had to ride in regular cars. I was hoping that we would be able to get them in the front or back.

While we wait until Monorail Blue showed up at the station, I told my group that they should do the FNSV later this trip. It was a great classic ride back in the old days and was updated a few years ago. They said that they will try to get a ride on the FNSV at the end of the trip.











We got on the monorail in the 4th car and were on our way to the DTD station. 

When we got to the DTD station and exited. My dad told everyone that we should have some lunch together. Everyone asked me what restaurant is a good place to eat. I told them that RFC and the ESPN Zone was the closest where we were. But during this part of the afternoon, the RFC should be busy while the ESPN Zone should be fine. So we head on over to the ESPN Zone for lunch. 











Inside the ESPN Zone, there was barely anyone in the restaurant and we were excited just to walk up and get a seat. I was hoping that there were seats available in the big screen room. But there was nothing available, so we went through the big room. We had lunch around 1pm and everyone really liked the food at this restaurant. Mostly everyone got hamburgers for lunch. I also got a bacon cheeseburger that afternoon.






When we finished, I just realized that our car was still in the DTD parking lot and since the first three hours were free, you have to pay after that. Since we parked the car at 6:45am that morning, it was almost 6 hours in the parking lot. I was panicking and I remember that if you get your ticket stamped, you saved another 3 hours. 

After we left our tables, I went on over to the ESPN Zone gift shop and got my parking lot ticket stamped so we could save some money. I know that we went way over the time, so I had to pay a little. 

As when we left the restaurant, we parted ways. My dad and I was about to go and check-in at BW Anaheim Inn while my dad friend family decided to rest up after a long afternoon at DL. I told them that we will meet up at IASW for Mickeys Soundsational Parade. They agreed with it and my dad and I headed back to the car. While my dads friend family went back to PPH to rest up. 

We got in the car and wait to see how much we had to pay for the extra hours. Good thing that we only had to pay $14 more for the extra two hours. I was a little steamed that afternoon that I forgot to move the car our of DTD parking lot. But I couldnt keep being mad about it so we head on over to BW Anaheim Inn.

We got to BW Anaheim Inn around 1:45pm and check-in to our room at 2:00pm that afternoon. The room was way better then the Motel 6 room and we rested up for just about 45 minutes until we head back to DL. I was not taking any chances with the spot that I want to watch the parade. It was nice to rest up in the room after a long day at the park. But it wasnt that long for the two of us so I had to bring my tripod with me for the parade.

It was 2:45pm and we walked out of BWPPI and head on over to DL. On the way, I had to get pictures of my favorite ride at DL while it was outside of the park.











My dad and I got to the park around 2:55pm and the first thing we did was head on over to IASW to get a spot for the parade. While we were walking in the park, more and more guests were already in the park. There were some people already down MS waiting for the parade. It was a smart way for the guests to be in the shaded area since it was really that day. 











Got to look at the Matterhorn and still bummed that it was down during my trip. The grandson wanted to ride this ride the most since he set his eyes on the Matterhorn. 






The whole park was kind of crowded all over the place, but it was walk able during the whole trip.






When we got there, I told my dad friend family to meet us at IASW around 3:00pm so that part of us can use the FP for Space Mountain at 3:00pm to 4:00pm. So my dad and I waited until they showed up. I got the spot that I had picked for the parade and there was not even anyone set up out there. So this made it easy for all of us. But I need the rest of them to show up so that I could take their grandson to Space Mountain. When it was around 3pm, IASW queue was already at 25 minute wait. Plus the queue was already out on the walkway.











While we waited, I had to get some water since it was hot that time. I believe it was around 85 degrees while we were waiting. When the group finally arrived, the grandmother wasnt with them. They said that she was tired after that long afternoon so she rested a little bit longer at PPH. It was around 3:25pm when they showed up and I know that there was no time to head on over to Space Mountain and go on the ride. My dad didnt want to wait any longer and asked if any of them wanted to go on IASW. I told him that there was no time to go on IASW and get back in time for the parade. The wait time for IASW was close to 20 minutes and take about 15 minutes to complete the ride. So my dad, the mom and grandson decided to take the chance and went on IASW. If they make it back in time for the parade, I would be really impressed. I thought it would not be possible since it is during a busy time and takes awhile to get off the ride.

The grandfather and I were just waiting for the parade. We talked for a long time since the others were on IASW. When it was time for the parade, I said that they wont make it. But the parade didnt start on time at 4pm, so when it was about one minute until the parade started, they came off the ride and ran on over to the spot where we were sitting. I cant believe they actually made it back for the parade. Good thing that the parade didnt start on time so they can get over here. 

The parade started at 4:04pm and here is Mickeys Soundsational Parade. This was kind of very interesting from the start. There were only 5 drummers to begin. Then the float with Mickey and Minnie just showed only Mickey up front where Minnie used to be and a drummer where Mickey used to be. I was kind of surprise to see that. Some pictures are smaller than the others since I was videotaping. I edited some scenes from my video camera to pictures.





























































Thats it for this post since I have used up all the pictures. I will get back to the TR another time.


----------



## kaoden39

Wow I love the colors from the parade!!  They are bright and amazing!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 20, 2011  Part 4*​
Now back to Mickeys Soundsational Parade right across from IASW

Royal Princess Romantic Melodies (Disney Princess Units)






























Simba Beastly Beats Units















Tianas New Orleans Jazz Jubilee (The Princess and the Frog Units)




















Peter Pans Neverland Buccaneer Blast (Peter Pan Units)










Mary Poppins Spoonful of Rhythm (Mary Poppins Units)








































After the parade was over, we decided to do some more rides while we are still in the park. IASW started to get more and more people in the area while the parade past.






I will get back to the TR later on.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 20, 2011  Part 5*​
After the parade was over, we decided to head on over to BTMRR and get FP. I was also hoping that the queue won't be that long, but with the park being so crowded all day on Monday, I didn't expect the line to be like 5 to 10 minute wait. This is a good time when more and more people will be leaving the park since it was close to dinner and some people taking a rest.

When we left IASW, FL was kind of crowded when we walked right by SLCB and Dumbo. But that is typical afternoon time when all the rides will have long queues during the afternoon. Since BLCB was closed during the parade, a lot of the people started to head on over to that ride. The ride wait time was like 25 minutes and kept getting longer and longer. Over at FL, Dumbo was at 30 minutes and Casey Jr. queue extended out right by the tables.
















We went though the back side of Frontierland by BT Ranch. I always like walking on the backside of Frontierland and see the tunnels where the former Mine train used to be. I wished I could have ridden that train back in the old days. But I was not borned when BTMRR made its debut in the 70s.

When we got to BTMMR, the wait time was already at 30 minutes just as I predicted. I checked Mousewait and see what the wait time was and it said around 25 minutes. It was close, but not accuarte. So I just got all the tickets from everyone and got our FPs for BTMRR. We had to return around 5:00pm to 6:00pm. Just about 30 minutes that we need to return. That was really fast for returning to the queue for BTMRR.






While we were waiting for BTMRR, my group wanted to go on POTC. I said that POTC is the fastest ride that loads up the guests in the boats and it should not be a problem. When we got to POTC, the line was already at 25 minute wait, but with time to kill they had no problem of waiting that long to get on POTC. So we head on POTC and waited in the queue for about 22 minutes. 3 minutes shorter than I expected. The grandson loves the POTC movies and was excited to see Jack Sparrow on the ride. 






He was so happy that he wanted to go back on it again, but I told him that we will do it another time since we need to head on over to BTMRR and use our FPs. We got to BTMRR around 5:20pm and just had to wait 5 minutes in the queue to get on the ride. 

At the end of BTMRR, everyone thought that this wasn't a ride for a roller coaster. The grandson once again said that he wants to go on it again, but I told him the samething that we will do it tomorrow since we have a tight schedule. 

We decided to head on over to HM. Very interesting that when I told the group about the HM, the grandson got really scared and didn't want to go on the ride. The DM told him that if you can watch POTC, you can handle this ride with no problem. When we were in the queue, he got worried about that he will be scared. The wait time was around 10 minutes and very interesting when we were in the queue, the gate was shut and CMs told that the ride was down. I was kind of surprise to see that the gates to enter the HM were closed and I thought that the ride was closed and came here for nothing. But they did let everyone in the queue to get on the ride. I don't know what happen after we got off the ride.











When we got off the ride, I asked the grandson if he was scared. He said that it wasn't that scary and liked the ride. I knew that it wouldn't be scary for him since he watch POTC movies. So while we were right at the exit of HM, everyone saw Splash Mountain and wanted to ride that ride. But the wait time was already at 75 minutes and there was no way I would wait that long to ride Splash. Even though it got nice later that day, it was not worth losing an hour. But I told them that we can see what the FP return time is. Then we head on over to the Splash Mountain FP queue.






Over at the Splash Mountain FP queue, the return time was already at 10:25pm to 11:25pm. That was way late and there was no way they want to go on Splash that night. But they said that they might consider going on this ride at night if they don't feel tired. So we got FP for Splash at 10:25pm to 11:25pm that Monday night. I expect that they would not do that, but we will wait and see. I have done a lot of crazy things at DL in the past and it wouldn't be a surprise to me. I told them that they should do Splash tomorrow since it will be warmer and fun.






It was almost 6pm and I told everyone that we should start heading on over to DCA and have dinner. But on the way, the grandfather wanted to get his free lanyards. Since he booked at the DLR and staying there, he got the DLR booklet for free lanyards, TTMM, Aladdin preferred seating, 10 FPs, etc. So the store that sells a lot of pins in our area is the Westward Ho Trading Co. Pin Store in Frontierland. So we headed on over to the Westward store and get his free lanyards.






After we got the free lanyards at the pin trading store in Frontierland, we head on out of the park and straight towards DCA. On the way out of DL, people are already on the curb side waiting for the 6:30pm Soundsational Parade. I told them that we needed to head out immediately or we will have to walk through the narrow walkways heading out of the park. Luckily the CMs were letting guests still walk on the street to enter or exit the park. This did make a big difference when you can walk down the street then just walking down the curbs. When I took the pictures down MS, the clock was already at 6:25pm so that means that we need to hurry off the street before the parade.











When we got out of DL, the Soundsational parade started. So we just got out a the right time. Now it is time to head on over to DCA and have some dinner. DCA was kind of busy when we were in Sunshine Plaza. It is so difficult that the other entrance to the Pacific Wharf is closed due to the theater construction, but I can't cry about it. So we had to walk through Condor Flats.

Nice TS Baloons










On the way, the rocket engine right by Soarin was on and a lot of people were walking on over there to get cool. I didn't want to walk though it since I have my DSLR camera out and don't want to get it wet. So I just walked around while the rest went through it.






While we were walking past GRR, the grandson wanted to go on GRR. I told him that we don't have the time and it was getting cooler that day. I told him that if you on GRR, you will get wet no matter what. The wait time was at 25 minutes and we need to use that time to have dinner and wait at the blockade for WoC viewing area.






When we got to PP, TLMAUA wait time was already at 40 minutes. I suspected that the wait time would be long during that day. But since we have rode it that morning, there was no point on going on it again.






We got to Pacific Wharf around 6:45pm and I asked everyone what are they going to get. Some were a little choosy of what to eat, but most of them wanted to eat at Lucky Fortune Cookery. I didn't want to eat a lot so I went over to Castle Corn Dog and get a Hot Link Corn Dog. Also the grandson wanted a corn dog too so I got hime one. Luckily with my AP discount, we saved quite some money that night. We all ate at the food court at the Pacific Wharf. They all liked the food and it was a good thing that I got the hot link which is small. I'm sorry no pictures for the food porn.

It was close to 7:20pm and I was already finished, I decided to go on over to the blockade right next to the light tower for WoC. Since we have the blue FPs for the 9pm, I needed to head on over there. I told everyone that they didn't have to come with me. I told them to show up at the viewing area until 8:30pm. This will be good for them to do at least one ride if they want to wait in the queue. They all agreed with it and I left immediately for the light tower.

I was planning on getting my usual spot right by the yellow fire hyrdant in the blue area. I know that this isn't a secret any longer to you DISers, but I wasn't planning on taking any chances. Since the park is crowded than normal, I decided just go over there early and save the spot. There were just a few dozen of people waiting at the barricade right by the light tower, but it wasn't that bad. I would guess that most of the people will try to head on down towards the viewing area and get a good railing. While I stay in the back part of the viewing area.











People were asking where are they suppose to line up, the CMs finally told the blue section to head on over to the bridge area and the preferred dining plus yellow to stay right by TLMAUA. I was kind of surprise to hear that the CMs told all the blue FP holders to move to the bridge area. Mostly, they do it right there plus right by TLMAUA. But I just went along with it and moved to the bridge area.











The CMs started to let the guests in at 7:45pm and everyone was in the race for the prime spots. Luckily for me, I won't be going down in that mob and heading on back to my spot. When I got there, there was no one in the way and I got my usual spot right by the fire hydrant. Interesting to hear one of the CMs asked me if I want to go down there, but I told him that I like this spot a lot. He said that this is a good spot to see the whole show and I said yes it is a great spot for peopel to show up late and get a good spot.






When it was around 8:10pm, my group started to arrive. I asked why are they here right now and told them that they could use that time to do other rides. They said that they went towards aBL and just browsed. So they decided to head on over to the spot and wait with me. I was glad that they showed up early so I can save the spot. The DM and grandson didn't want to wait, but I told them that they should go over to the other side of PP and go on some rides. I told them to ask the CMs right by the entrance to give you a ticket so you can get back in the area.So they left the viewing area and they rode the Golden Zephyr and Jumpin Jellyfish. While we were wait, I got some random shots of DCA.

The queue for TLMAUA was already by the walkway and I would guess that it was close to 45 minute wait time.















I will get back to the TR later today since I ran out of pics for this post.

Thank you for coming along.


----------



## tksbaskets

Boy the parks were crowded!  I'm going to have to look for the yellow fire hydrant this December for WOC viewing!

TK


----------



## deejdigsdis

All caught up once again!

TK, I must have missed the announcement about your Dec. trip!   Last I knew you were waiting to hear about your husband's school schedule.  Will you be there for New Year's Eve?  I guess the real question is... If you are there for NYE, will you actually be in the park when the ball drops??? 

Bret, that is a bummer about Matterhorn being down.  Especially for the grandson.  He sounds like my boys, not wanting to stop for a picture with the characters.  I really like seeing all that red, white and blue on Main Street.

A couple of questions... Did the clock on IASW open up this trip?  I know you and I both noticed recently that it didn't open when it should have.  Is the hearse back in front of HM?  It was missing during my Jan. and April trips.  Just wondering if you noticed if it is back or not?

Looking forward to more!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Boy the parks were crowded!  I'm going to have to look for the yellow fire hydrant this December for WOC viewing!
> 
> TK



The park was crowded on both of those days. Mostly those SoCal AP holders wanted to get one more time at DL before they are blocked out for the summer. The yellow fire hydrant is a the blue viewing area and is right across from the VIP seating area. You don't have to show up when the CMs let the guests in the viewing area. I would say around 30 minutes until the show on a non-busy day. Since this was summer, the viewing area filled up quickly with about 45 minutes until the show.

Here is the pic where the yellow fire hydrant is when I did WoC back in November.





Here are pictures of where i was stationed for the prime viewing spot.





This picture is right behind me of where I would be standing right in front of the fire hydrant.







deejdigsdis said:


> All caught up once again!
> 
> Bret, that is a bummer about Matterhorn being down.  Especially for the grandson.  He sounds like my boys, not wanting to stop for a picture with the characters.  I really like seeing all that red, white and blue on Main Street.
> 
> A couple of questions... Did the clock on IASW open up this trip?  I know you and I both noticed recently that it didn't open when it should have.  Is the hearse back in front of HM?  It was missing during my Jan. and April trips.  Just wondering if you noticed if it is back or not?
> 
> Looking forward to more!



Glad that you are still here Deej. 

When I looked at the rides being closed during that week, the Matterhorn was opened during that weekend and then during my trip it was closed. Now the Matterhorn has reopened on the 25, then later in July it will be down till Sept. 1st. Its almost like they want to have the ride opened during the busy parts of summer and then all of a sudden, it will be closed. He was not happy about it since I told him that this was the first steel tubular roller coaster in the US. He was excited to hear that it was the first steel roller coaster and wanted to ride it. I was surprised to hear that he didn't want to get pictures with the characters. But he did took a picture with a character on this trip. I will tell you who it is during this TR. It was nice to have all the Americana colors out on MS even after Memorial Day Weekend.

Very interesting that the clock on IASW did not opened up again. I am kind of surprised to see that the clock is not showing on IASW. I think ever since my April trip, I haven't see the clock opened ever since. I am hoping that it will open one day so we can see the time. But it is not the same when it is not opened. 

I didn't look carefully at the Hearse when I was in the queue for the HM. But I would say that it was there. I didn't take a photo of it when I was in the queue. I do have a picture from my Memorial Day Weekend trip and I did get the Hearse from the HM.






I should be able to write up the Monday night TR tonight.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
So I stand behind the fence facing the fire hydrant looking at the at the water where the show is?  I think I can find that spot!  If we get our WOC FPs early in the day will we usually get the Blue area?

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> So I stand behind the fence facing the fire hydrant looking at the at the water where the show is?  I think I can find that spot!  If we get our WOC FPs early in the day will we usually get the Blue area?
> 
> TK



Yes, that is correct TK. What day are you planning on seeing WoC? You can get a Blue FP during 9am to 9:50am in the morning on a busy day. After that, it will be the yellow FP for the 9pm show. On a slow day, you should be able to get a Blue FP till 10am. 

Here is the link that Disneyland_1951 posted for the secret spot right by the yellow fire hydrant: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38088345&postcount=53

If you look at this picture that I have taken from my video camera during my trip, you look between the two light towers and you can still see the left and right side clearly.






Here is my pic from the Memorial Day Weekend when I videotaped WoC on May 28, 2011


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 20, 2011  Part 6*​
So I left off waiting at the WoC viewing area for the show. My dad, grandfather, grandmother, and I were waiting in the viewing area while the DM and DGS were off riding the rides around PP. I told them that this show was so amazing and will like it so much. 





















While the DM and DGS got back, my dad asked me if we can see F tonight. I said that it is possible to see WoC and then the 2nd show of F!. But the only problem about seeing it is that you have to do a lot of walking from PP to the ROA. But since I have three older people and one kid, it was not possible to get a sitting spot right by the ROA. But my backup plan if we didnt get a sitting spot was doing the Light Tower Trick. I told them that we cant stand around and watch the fireworks. So we can watch them while we walked.

It got at 9pm and WoC started. Everyone in my party was seeing WoC the first time and they were all amazed with this show. My dad asked me if they have updated this show since he has watched my videos. I told him yes. The only parts were the POTC scene and Tangled.

When WoC ended, I packed all of my equipment with me and we all walked as fast as we can to DL for the 2nd show of F!. On the way around GRR, Magical fireworks have started at 9:30pm. So we had a little gap to get to Frontierland and get to F!. 

I told them that we needed to keep on walking to get to Frontierland. So we just kept walking on the way out. But since the construction around the theater blocks one of the exits, we have to walk with a lot of people down Condor Flats. That was crowded that night when we tried to get out of DCA. 

We got of DCA around 9:40pm and were back in DL. Most of the people were already watching the fireworks from outside the gates and down MS. So we had to walk on the curb side of the right side to walk down MS. When we were around the Hub, Magical was done and now was the time to walk through the mob of people. This was really crazy walking through a lot of people that were leaving the park. But we were all able to get in front of Frontierland and were heading on over to the ROA.

When we were in Frontierland, we had to wait awhile since the CMs were clearing all the people from the first show of F!. We were close to the blockade and were feeling good that we will be able to get a sitting spot at the ROA. Just about 5 minutes while we were waiting, the CMs let all the guests in the viewing area. So the first thing we did was head on over to the viewing area.

I dont like the middle since it would be too crowded, so I went to my favorite spot right by Light Tower C and the F! Dessert Seating. Luckily, there was no one in the area so I got my spot right at the end of the rope area walkway. I was so happy that I got my spot and my group was excited to see this amazing nighttime show. It was around 10pm when we got our spot and the area didnt fill up the way until 15 minutes until the show. This proves that you can from PP to the ROA sitting area with a few grandparents, few adults and a child in a stroller.

When it got to 9:30pm, the 2nd show of F! started and they were also amazed of this show. Very interesting from the show is that the PP scene was kind of different then what it usually is. One of them is that the Columbia didnt ran all day on Monday and saw that it was being pushed by one of the small boats for the CM crew that set up the stage. Plus the Croc didnt follow the Columbia. This was kind of strange to see the boat being pushed by another boat and no Croc.





















But overall, the best part of the show that everyone liked was seeing Murphy. They were amazed at the big dragon. My favorite part of the show is the Mark Twain with all the different characters. 

After F!, it was time to call it a night since we were all tired that day, so we all head on out of the park around 11pm. So we parted our ways at the exit of DL. I told them, that I will meet up with them again tomorrow while my dad will not be going in the park that day. He is planning on meeting up with his friend from LA and doing some things tomorrow.

So my dad and I headed back to BW Anaheim and called it for the night.

This was a really crazy day, got to do some rides that I havent done in quite some time, but the next day will be the one that I will be doing a lot of different rides. Got to do WoC and F! the same day. Plus my dad family group was so happy that they got to do a lot of rides and shows that night. They said that if I wasnt their, they wouldnt be able to do all these rides if they were there by themselves. Im glad that I have spent most of my day with them and showing what rides to do and what time to do it. 

I will get the 2nd part of the trip later on. Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## tksbaskets

Bret, you're night time pictures are just amazing!  I can't believe you saw WOC and the second show of F!  You must have been almost jogging over to ROA.

Looking forward to the second part of your trip!

TK


----------



## Daisybelle

Good information about seeing the second showing of F!  I think that will be the way to see it for us.  I didn't know about the barricade.  

We leave in less than two weeks for our trip and I've picked up a lot of good tips from your reports!  

Thank you!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Wonderful pictures Bret!  I haven't seen Fantasmic! since the 90s.  It hasn't been playing during my recent trips which have been mid-week off-season.  We did catch a glimpse of the Mark Twain with the characters on our last night (a Friday) during our January trip.  But other than that, it's been since the 90s.    I'm sure your dad's friend's family really appreciated having you as their expert guide in all things DLR related!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Bret, you're night time pictures are just amazing!  I can't believe you saw WOC and the second show of F!  You must have been almost jogging over to ROA.
> 
> Looking forward to the second part of your trip!
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. I was surprised too that my group and I were able to get a sitting spot at the ROA. I knew that I could do the Light Tower Trick for the 2nd show of F!, but I didn't think I would get a sitting spot. So in the end it work out so well. The elders didn't like the fast walking, but they were able to make it to the ROA. We just walked very fast all the way and didn't stop for the fireworks that night.

I should have the 2nd day of my trip tomorrow.




Daisybelle said:


> Good information about seeing the second showing of F!  I think that will be the way to see it for us.  I didn't know about the barricade.
> 
> We leave in less than two weeks for our trip and I've picked up a lot of good tips from your reports!
> 
> Thank you!



I'm glad that my TR helped you out a lot for your trip in two weeks. It is possible to see WoC and than the 2nd show of F! on the same night. Just remember to keep moving during the fireworks when you are coming from DCA. If you get in DL when the fireworks is over, it will be really ugly going through all those people. For the barricade that I have said by WoC & F! is actually a blockade where the CMs instruct the guests to be when let in the PP Viewing area and the ROA. 

Hope my info helps you out a lot during your trip in a few weeks. I can't wait to read your TR.




deejdigsdis said:


> Wonderful pictures Bret!  I haven't seen Fantasmic! since the 90s.  It hasn't been playing during my recent trips which have been mid-week off-season.  We did catch a glimpse of the Mark Twain with the characters on our last night (a Friday) during our January trip.  But other than that, it's been since the 90s.    I'm sure your dad's friend's family really appreciated having you as their expert guide in all things DLR related!



Thank you Deej. After all those trips to DL, you haven't seen F! since the 90s. On your next trip, you should do F! one day. The show has improved a lot since they upgraded it back in 2009. 

My dad friend's family enjoyed my company the whole time. It was also nice to be in a big group of people and enjoyed it with others. Since I have been used to going solo or meeting other DISers at the park, this does take me back to my days when I went with a big group of people.


----------



## kaoden39

I don't if you saw it or not but I commented a while back.  I really love the colors of this parade.  Is it more colorful than normal?  It sure seems that way to me.  


And the pictures from Fantasmic! are wonderful.  I really like them.  I think that it is my favorite of the shows.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> I don't if you saw it or not but I commented a while back.  I really love the colors of this parade.  Is it more colorful than normal?  It sure seems that way to me.
> 
> 
> And the pictures from Fantasmic! are wonderful.  I really like them.  I think that it is my favorite of the shows.



I'm sorry about that Michele. I did read your comments yesterday and I forgot to respond to it. Thank you for the comments about Mickey's Soundsational Parade. Maybe it was so colorful that time since I was at the gate by IASW. It was bright in that area instead of being right by buildings on MS. It was kind of dark when I watched it from MS, but right by IASW it was very bright and colorful. I really loved that spot and I should consider putting my video on youtube so you can see it. I thought this was a great spot to watch the parade when it starts at IASW. Good thing is that if any people plan on watching the parade and don't want to wait awhile, this is a good spot to watch it from.

Thank you once again Michele.  F! is my favorite nighttime show at DL. I didn't F! ever since January because I was trying to get RDCT and Magical on video those night. I'm glad that I was able to get F! in that Monday night since I didn't plan on seeing it. Good thing my group got to see it that Monday night.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 21, 2011  Part 1*​
After a long day yesterday and only got about 6 hours of sleep on Monday night, I am ready for another day at DL. I got up around 6am since I was planning on meeting a DISer at DL and having breakfast with them. I wont disclose who it is until I get further on this post. 

But back to the TR. This was really crazy since I was still tired from last night. I made my dads friend family enjoy the best time at DL on Monday with all the planning on going on the rides and shows. I didnt get my usual rest during the afternoon since we were out there the whole day. But in the end, it was enjoyable and fun. But Tuesday morning, my body was really tired. 

It was around 6:25am that morning I had to lead all of my stuff in the car since my dad told me that he wont be loading any of my stuff. He wasnt planning on going to DL that Tuesday morning since he is planning on seeing his best friend from LA. So he slept in while I loaded my stuff in the car.

When it was around 6:50am and I have loaded all of my stuff in the car, I started to head on out to DL that Tuesday morning. It was cloudy as usual during a morning out here in Anaheim, but it wasnt that cold. 











When I got closer to the security check-in, there was already a long line. I was really surprise to see a long line that morning. It almost feels like this was the longest wait time I had that day. Lol.











When I got to the gate at DL, it was around 7:00am and I knew that I was way early. So I just waited around the turnstile where you check-in at Minnie & Friends Breakfast. It was turnstile 1 which is the place to check-in for the character breakfast. 

I waited until it was at 7:10am our dining reservation time and they werent still there. I was planning on going in and meeting up with them, but I just wait and see if they show up. While I was waiting for them, I took some pictures of the monorail and the turnstiles while I was waiting for them.
















Around 7:20am, the people that I was waiting for finally arrived. I have met that morning was skiingfast (Matt) and his DS. I was kind of surprise to hear from him that he will be at DL on Tuesday as his first day while this will be my last day at DL during my trip. He is a very nice person to meet and his son is a big time Disney fan. 

After the introduction, we head on in to DL for our Character Breakfast at the Plaza Inn. When we entered the park during MM, it was kind of crowded that morning. Mostly there is barely anyone at DL during MM. But since it was summertime, I would have guess that did play a part of it. It was around 7:25am when we check-in at the Plaza Inn. We were 15 minutes late to our time and it did play a bit later during that morning. 











We had breakfast at the Plaza Inn and the food was great no matter what. We met a lot of characters during our breakfast. We had met Minnie, Chip, Dale, Captain Hook, Tigger, Eeyore, Max, the Blue Fairy & Rafiki. I didnt take a lot of pictures that morning since I was eating and interacting with the characters. My favorite character that I had interact with is Dale. I always love being around Dale. He is one of my favorite characters that I see a lot at the Disney parks. But my favorite is by far Jane from Tarzan.











It was close to 8am and all the guests are already let in the park. So I told Matt and his son that we should leave and get to ST and get our FP. We knew that ST standby line would be at least an hour wait time since it is during a MM. We left the Plaza Inn and head on straight on over to TL and get our FP. But since we just left when the guests are let in the park, TL was already crowded that morning. It was a mess that Tuesday morning. It was way worse then yesterday and I have never seen TL this mad in ages. Its crazy just crazy that morning. 











Over at the ST FP line, there was already a long line. So we had to get in line and hope that we will get a good time to return to ST and go on it later that morning. We had to wait about 5 minutes in line to get to the FP machine. Our return time for ST was 9:55am to 10:55am that Tuesday. This was way early then the other day when we had to show up at noon.

I checked at the wait time for ST and it was already at 75 minute wait time. It was just crazy that Tuesday morning to have a ride at an hour. I would imagine that at WDW with Soarin and TSMM.






After we got our FP, Matt mentioned that we should head on over to Indy. I agreed with it and the three of us headed on over to Adventureland. When we got to Indy, the wait time was at 20 minutes and we went on it. It went by so quickly. Matt and I talked when we were in the queue. It was nice to meet him and his son on this trip.






When we finished Indy, we head on over to POTC. He wanted to see the new mist screen of Black Beard. 






On the way out of POTC, it was close to 9:00am and we decided to head on over to DCA and do TSMM. On the way out of DL, I had to get my usual random pictures while we were walking out. 
















When the three of us was outside the park, my dad called me and told me to meet up with him at DTD. I said that I was busy and with Matt. My dad told me that he is meeting up with his friend from LA and were planning on doing some things together. He also wanted to buy some things at DTD. So Matt and I parted when we were at DCA entrance. I was not first happy about it, but my dad needed me to get him a discount on the merchandise that he planning on buying for his work colleagues. 






I headed on over to DTD and met up with my dad. So we went inside and looked around to see what he wanted to get for his colleagues. He wanted to get some key chans for them and did. Next he was looking for something to put in his office, so we went towards the art work area of the store. He found art work with a nice big pin of SB castle with pictures of the ride posters. He got to get this for his office. When I looked at the price it was $214.95. Talk about a very expensive pin. But with my discount he saved quite a bit of money on it. We saved about $50 for the art work and key chains when he bought it. 

When we left the store, I told Matt that I will join up with him later in the afternoon while I will go back to the park and be with his friends family. I talked to them while we were outside the main gates and found out that he is in DL. I was kind of surprise to hear that he was in DL and not in DCA. I told him to take advantage of DCA while since he was staying at the PPH. But he said that they want to do more and DL. That did make sense for him to be at DL than at DCA. So I head on over to DL and meet up with them

I will get back to my report another day. Thank you for following along.


----------



## tksbaskets

What fun to meet up with a fellow DISer and his DS.  Looks like you had a good time together.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kaoden39

How nice you had your meet on your last day.  It is always fun to see Disneyland with a little one.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> What fun to meet up with a fellow DISer and his DS.  Looks like you had a good time together.  Thanks for sharing.



It was really fun to meet a DISer on my last trip of the day and got to go back to Minnie & Friends Character breakfast at the Plaza Inn. We had a great morning.

Thank you TK.




kaoden39 said:


> How nice you had your meet on your last day.  It is always fun to see Disneyland with a little one.



It was really nice to meet up with skiingfast (Matt) and his DS on my last day. The day was great that morning, just wished we got to spend more time that day.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 21, 2011  Part 2*​
After helping my dad with his purchases at DTD, I head back to DL to meet up with his friend family that Tuesday morning. On the way back to DL, it was around 10am and both parks were already open. I was still surprise to hear that my dads friend that were in DL than in DCA. Since they could have get on TSMM the first thing in the morning and do some other rides at DCA. 

I got to DL around 10am and they told me that they were in FL and on Mr. Toads Wild Ride. So I head on over to FL. On the way, MS was starting to pickup with more and more people at the park.











While on the way, I know that deejdigsdis would ask if the flowers around the Hub were the same and they were the same during my last trip a few weeks ago.






When I got to FL, the first thing I did was head on over to MTWR and look for them in the queue. Luckily they were outside in the queue, so I head on over there to meet up with them. The DGF, DGM, DM and DGS were all in the queue for MTWR. They told me to come in the line, but I said that I can wait since I dont want to be known as a line cutter to the other people. But they were insisted that I do that and I just jumped in the queue and rode MTWR with them. It was really nice to meet up with them that morning. They were planning on going back to the room around noon to one so they can rest up after a long day at the park.

After we finished MTWR, the DGS wanted to go to Snow Whites Scary Adventure, so we all head on over there and ride it. The queue was quite long that morning for SWSA, but we only had to wait about 10 minutes to get on the ride. Most of them were disappointed with the ending of the ride since they thought there would be a romantic scene at the end.






Our next ride after SWSA, we head on over to Casey Jr. They were planning on riding Storybook Land Canal Boats, but I told them that they can get two rides done on one ride if they ride Casey Jr. They were not interested in the boat ride, so they went with it. This really took awhile for all of us to get on. We had to wait about 15 minutes to get on Casey Jr. While we were boarding Casey Jr, I told them to go in the caboose since it is one the best spots to ride. Since everyone was in the caboose, I was about to get in the car right by the caboose until a family just all of a sudden cut me in and took the spot. I told them that I was going to be in that car and they ignored me. The CM said that if I wanted to wait for the next train, but I just told them that I exit the ride. I just waited until they got off the ride, but I was not happy that from that family that got in the car before me. But since I have ridden this ride a lot in the past, I didnt mind waiting for them. This was my favorite ride when I was a kid and every time I go to DL I had to ride it. But I havent ridden in quite some time since I was by myself the whole time and I missed a great opportunity to ride it. I did regret not riding it that day and I wished I could ride it that day.











When my group got off Casey Jr, they want to go on IASW. So we head on over to IASW. On the way, the park started to get more and more crowded that morning. Dumbo was at a 30 minute wait & SLCB was already at 25 minute wait while we were walking on over to IASW.

We got to IASW around 11:25am and the wait time was at 15 minutes. That wasnt bad for a wait time at 11:30am. So we got on IASW at 11:40am. Here are some pics from IASW and got to see a duck on the way.

Sorry, a lot of the pics from IASW were blurry since I didn't use any flash.






















































































It was around noon when we got off IASW, our next stop on the way was to Mickeys Toontown. So I will be right back.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 21, 2011  Part 3*​
After the five of us have finished IASW, they want to go in Mickeys Toontown and check it out. I was kind of surprise that they wanted to go in MTT, but they want to try to do everything during their visit. But since they were here for only 2 full days and during a busy summertime, there was no way they can do everything. But they said that they will do all the good things while they are here. I was just being their guide and telling what ride is good to go on.

On the way out of IASW, The Fred Gurley was pulling Holiday 4 car set. All four trains were running that day at DL. I remember that the C.K. Holliday, E.P. Ripley & Ward Kimball were all running that day including Monday.






We head on over to MTT and the first thing we saw was Holiday 5 car set in the MTT RR Station.





When we got in, the DGS wanted to go on RRCS, but the wait time for RRCS was already at 50 minute wait time. There was no way I will wait in that long line. The FP was running that day and the return time was 30 minutes if we got the FP. But they wanted to go BTMRR again, so we saved our tickets and head on over to Frontierlnad. He was a little bit disappointed, but the wait time was too long for all of us.

While we were walking in MTT, he wanted to go on Gadgets Go Coaster, but the only problem was that it was at a 30 minute wait. He really wanted to go on GGC, but since the DGS and DM were in line for 5 minutes, they quit and said it wasnt worth the wait.

While they were in line, I was waiting at the entrance to GGC and took a picture of the fountain.










We were about to exit the park, until the DGS said that he wanted a picture with Pluto. I was kind of surprise to hear that from him and wanted to get a picture with Pluto. The DM asked why he wanted to get a picture with Pluto. He said that Pluto is his favorite character. So they waited in the line to get a picture with Pluto and then he went inside Goofys House.

When the DGS finally got out of Goofys House, they said that they want to go on Splash Mountain. But I knew the wait time for Splash would be at least an hour. But they had the hotel FPs so it would make it easy for the five of us to get on Splash without having to wait for the FP. But they didnt want to walk all the way over to CC. So I told them that we can catch the DLRR and ride it all the way to NOS Station.

So we all head on out of MTT and got to MTT RR Station. We had to miss the first train which was already full, so the next train that showed up was the Ward Kimball with the Excursion car set.
















We rode the Ward  Kimball all the way towards NOS station, but when we got to Primeval World and to the T-Rex and Stegosaurus ending scene, there was a black tarp covering the last part. I was kind of surprise to see that scene was all covered up. I wonder if there were some problems with the AA in that scene. It was disappointing to see it all covered up while we were on the DLRR.

While we stopped at the MS RR Station, the turnstiles did not seem that busy around 1pm.










We got off the Ward Kimball at the NOS station and the first thing we did was to head on over to Splash Mountain and see what the wait time was out there. When we were about to enter CC, the standby line was right by the HM exit. So I would guess that the line is at least 70+ minute wait.






The wait time for Splash was already at 70 minutes and the return time to get a FP was at 6:05pm to 7:05pm. So the DGF decided to use 5 out of their 10 FP for Splash Mountain. They said that I come along, but I told them that they can use the other FP for another ride. But they insist that I went along with them. So I went with them on Splash. The good thing about being in the FP queue is that it moves then the standby line. I have seen some people sitting on the steps on the standby queue. We only had to wait 5 minutes from getting in the FP queue to getting on the ride.






The family asked me during the ride when are the big drops during the ride since they do not want to be surprised especially when we are inside the mountain. They were happy that they were not surprised. We did get wet during the ride and the DGF got wet the most. But they were happy that they did get wet since it was hot later during the afternoon.

Here is my group photo on Splash. The guy in the back is someone else. You can see me in the 2nd to last row. The DM and DGM got really scared during the big drop, but they had a great time.





When we finished Splash Mountain and head out of the exit, the family wanted to go on Winnie the Pooh ride.  The wait time was around 15 minutes. So we just head on over to the queue for Winnie the Pooh and got on quickly.

The E.P. Ripley passing by while we were in the 










After we finished up at Winnie the Pooh, the family wanted to stop at Pooh Corner to buy some merchandise for the grandkids. I also forgot to tell you that my dads friend brother will also be at DL that day. But most of the day they were at DCA. So we plan on meeting up with them that afternoon.

I will be right back to the last part of my TR.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
I love your picture from Splash! Looks like a nice afternoon. We've never been to MTT. It was fun to see your pictures.  The wait times without a FP were really long!

Looking forward to the next installment.
TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> I love your picture from Splash! Looks like a nice afternoon. We've never been to MTT. It was fun to see your pictures.  The wait times without a FP were really long!
> 
> Looking forward to the next installment.
> TK



The whole group was kind of surprise that I knew where the picture was going to be taken. Since I been riding Splash for so many years, I knew where the camera was. The afternoon was very nice and was warm that afternoon. You are not missing much in MTT, but it is very nice to see it during the Holiday season when it is decorated with garlands and trees.

I wished that I took so many pictures that day, but since I was helping the family manage their time. Just around 1pm and Splash Mountain wait time was at 70 minutes. 

The last part of the TR should be done around the next couple of days since I am looking at the pictures and see what I did that Tuesday.

Hope you have a great time in Vancouver before you sail on the Alaskan Cruise in a couple of days.


----------



## skiingfast

Finally caught up.

It was interesting touring with you, even as quick as it was.  I enjoyed contrasting WDW to DLR with you as we have both been to each park a bunch.  I think our quick walking pace may of made it hard for you to collect pictures.

It was fun all the same.

I wish I had an opportunity like you did, when you suggest they use FPs for SM and you wait.  I would of tried to use the Single Rider line then and see how close you were to each other.  At least you got a decent picture going down the falls.


I'm really glad I skipped your pictures and writing of LM, ST and Soundsational.  Although not parade picture can show how much movement there is in the dancers and floats.


----------



## DeluxePrincess

I enjoy your reports.  Thanks for posting them!


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Finally caught up.
> 
> It was interesting touring with you, even as quick as it was.  I enjoyed contrasting WDW to DLR with you as we have both been to each park a bunch.  I think our quick walking pace may of made it hard for you to collect pictures.
> 
> It was fun all the same.
> 
> I wish I had an opportunity like you did, when you suggest they use FPs for SM and you wait.  I would of tried to use the Single Rider line then and see how close you were to each other.  At least you got a decent picture going down the falls.
> 
> 
> I'm really glad I skipped your pictures and writing of LM, ST and Soundsational.  Although not parade picture can show how much movement there is in the dancers and floats.



Yes, we had a very nice talk about the difference between WDW and the DLR while we were in walking and in the queue for Indy. It was nice to hear from another person that has a lot of experience at the parks. Since I was being a guide for the family the whole trip, it was great to talk to you that day.

It was fun no matter what for those first two hours.

That was really nice from the family to let me use one of their hotel FP for SM. Since I have rode it plenty of times, they could have use the extra FP for another ride, but they wanted me to come along. That would have been really neat if you got on the same log as we were on. That was a decent picture from SM, I could have done it a little better, but that picture seems fine to me.

I understand that you don't want to read, see the pictures or watch the video when you are heading to DL in a few weeks. But it does give you an idea of what to expect during the trip. You are right about that the pictures cannot show such great movement and videotaping can't get everything while you watch it.




DeluxePrincess said:


> I enjoy your reports.  Thanks for posting them!



Thank you DeluxePrincess.  


I should have the last part of "A Renunion with an Old Friend at DL" later today. So stay tune to the last part.


----------



## kylie71

I'm enjoying it very much as well!
When is your next trip??


----------



## mvf-m11c

kylie71 said:


> I'm enjoying it very much as well!
> When is your next trip??



Thank you kylie71 for coming along on my trip. 

My next trip is in August during the D23 Expo. I am so looking forward to this trip. Even though I am not going to spend a lot of time in DL during the Expo, but I will definitely go inside the parks during that trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2 – June 21, 2011 – Part 4*​
Here is the last part of "A Reunion with an Old Friend at DL".

As we finished Winnie the Pooh, there was still time to do other rides until we met up with the DGF son’s family. They were in DCA and will take some time since they were doing some rides over their. The lines for SM and Pooh were already so long then normal days at DL. But the whole family was happy to get on Splash and Winnie the Pooh. 






While we were heading on out of CC, some of the group had to use the restroom including me. So I pointed out that the closest restroom where we were in CC was the Hungry Bear restaurant. The DGF and DGS wanted to go on Davy Crockett’s Explorer Canoes while they waited for the rest of us. This was a good opportunity to get some rest while we waited for those two. 






The DGM wanted to rest after Splash Mountain, the DM and I went over to BTMRR and get the FP. The DGS wanted to go back on BTMRR and I told them while we were waiting for them, we can use our tickets to get FP. So the two of us went on over to BTMRR while the DGM was waiting underneath Hungry Bear Restaurant waiting for the DGF and DGS.






When we got out FP at BTMRR, we only had a 30 minute wait time until it was time to return to BTMRR. I checked the wait time for BTMRR and it was half an hour wait. I predicted that it would be around 2pm that Tuesday. So the DM and I headed on back to Hungry Bear restaurant and we met up with everyone. 

The DS wanted to go on the Jungle Cruise, so that was our next stop. On the way over to Adventureland, the DS looked at TSI and wanted to go over to the island. But I told him that it is just a place for running around and he all of a sudden changed his mind. There wasn’t much to do over there and told him that we can do more if we head on over to JC. While we were walking, the HM was at 20 minute wait, POTC 20 minute wait, Indy was already at an hour. These were long wait times, but not that ugly.






Luckily since it is a walk on, we only had to wait 5 minutes to get on the ride. Our JC guide was really nice and fun to talk too. The DM liked our guide, but in my opinion it was okay, not that great. He could have been more energetic with the guests, but each CM operator has their own personality to the ride. The DM got scared during the ride especially the piranha scene. That part mostly is the one that scares the people a little, but not that much. 











When we got off, it was getting hot and I didn’t have something nice and cold to eat, so I told the group that a good place to get a nice treat is at the Tiki Juice Bar. Around this time would be really bad since it is during the afternoon and it was hot. When we got to the Tiki Juice Bar, the line was close to the exit of the Enchanted Tiki Room. But the group wanted to see the ETR, so we just went inside the queue and get our Dole whip inside. This time, I got the Dole Whip Float while the others got two Dole Whips and one more Dole Whip Float. This is something I must do everytime I go to DL. They really like it so much and I was glad that they did. It took quite awhile to get our Doles.






We head on in the ETR and I told them that this was the very first AA attraction at DL. The DGM loved the birds in the room. The DGS slept during the show and I was kind of surprise to see that. But the whole day was crazy and hot and that must have played a part for him to sleep during the show.

When we got out, the other family members were already in the park and told us to meet them right by the Riverbelle Terrace. We met up with the DGF son and his family at Riverbelle Terrace. The DGF son had a young adult daughter who just graduated from HS, young daughter and son. They are all locals in San Diego and were here to see their grandparents. 

While we were talking, our FPs for BTMRR was about to be used up, the DM, DGS, DGF son, his wife and their daughter used our FP for BTMRR. The rest of us just waited around the Riverbelle Terrace and talked to one another. I showed them Mickey’s Soundsational Parade that I have videotaped during the Memorial Day weekend trip.

When the rest of the party arrived, they wanted to go on POTC. So that was our next ride. I can’t believe I have rode POTC three times this trip. It has been awhile since I rode POTC three times or more during this trip. I didn’t want to wait in that queue, but I was a good sport about it and got to know the family more while we were in the queue. We had to wait around 25 minutes in the queue to get on the ride.

Some of the young family kids were really scared of the ride, but they did like the ride. At the end of the ride, the DGS was kind of interacting with the parrot at the end of the ride. He kept talking to it and said that it does not interact with the guests. He was disappointed about it. But he enjoyed the ride.

POTC was always fun to ride and our next one was JC again. This time, we have the whole family with us for the ride. I have no problem with the riding it twice since it is always fun to hear a different JC operator. We had a nice young lady named Vanessa and she was way more energetic than our last operator. That was way better to have a great operator on the ride then someone who is less enthusiastic.

I found a duck right chilling on the rocks by the King Cobras.





After finishing JC, both families wanted to go on HM, but since the wait time was around 20 minute wait, the DGF, DGM, & DM were all tired and wanted to go back to the PPH and rest up. The DGS wanted to be with my uncle and his family that day, but the DM wanted him to be with them the whole time. He was not happy about it, but he has no choice. It was also my time to head on out of DL and pick up my dad. It was around 5:00pm and I head on out of the park with the DGF, DGM, DM and DGS while the family decided to stay in DL and do some rides.

On the way out of the park, I asked if they wanted to buy something at the stores. Since I have an Premier AP, they could saved a lot of money. They asked me which store on the way out of the park is good to shop, I said that was the Emporium which was the biggest in DL. They agreed to go to the store with me on the way out.

POTC was really long that day and around 5pm










The wait time for Indy was at 70 minutes and JC went up to 10 minutes.

While we were walking on the way over to the Emporium, everyone was so grateful that I helped them with their trip during those two days. It was really fun to be in a big group after the last few trips which have been solo for me. 

At the Emporium, I knew that they were remodeling the store, but I was kind of surprise to see how much of it was being remodeled. So we head on over to the children clothing section so that the DM and DGM can find some baby and child shirts for their other grandchildren and cousins. That was really nice of them to think about other family members. 

When they were finished purchasing their items, it was time to head on out of the park. It was close to 5:30pm when we left the park. When we past the turnstile, we parted ways while they went back to PPH for a rest and I was on my way back to BW Anaheim Inn to pick up the car. Everyone was grateful to me for helping them out and I was also grateful for them to spend my time with them. I have met a nice family that my dad knew for a long time and it was fun. 






I headed back to BWAI and I picked up the car around 5:45pm. I was lucky that I was able to leave the car at the hotel and leave it their instead of parking at the DLR parking lots. The time I was allowed to leave the car at BWAI was until 6pm that day.

On the way out, I got snagged in traffic on I-5 since it was a weekday. I headed on over to LA to pickup my dad where he was staying at his friends house.

After I got him, it was around 7pm and we were on our way back home to Sacramento. It took us about 6 hours to get from LA to Sacramento and that concludes my trip to DL on June 20 - 21, 2011. 

This was a pretty fun trip. I got to meet my dad long time army friend and his family. We got to do all the good rides at DL and DCA. Got to do WoC on Monday and my dad was so amazed with the show. I told him that you have to see the show in person and experience what it feels then watching it on video. Got to do Soundsational parade and go on rides that I haven't done in quite some time. Plus I got to meet my dad's friend sons family which was nice to meet. 

The only things I was kind of disappointed that I haven't done during the whole trip was MFW. This was the first time in almost a year and a half that I haven't done MFW. I wanted to go up and take pictures of the new PP and Goofy's Sky School. But it was a good trade of enjoying it with another family. I didn't do BLAB which was kind of a shock to me. I thought the family wanted to do that ride, but they were occupied with other things.

But in the end, it was a fun time to be with my dad's friend family and also my dad. Even though he is not a Disney person, he did enjoy being at the park with me and his friend. I also had a great time with Matt (skiingfast) and his DS that Tuesday morning at the Plaza Inn for breakfast. We also had a great time at DL during that Tuesday morning and got on some good rides that morning.

Now that trip is over with, I have to get my PTR set up for my August trip to DL during the D23 Expo. I am looking forward to this one after the 2009 D23 Expo. I have learned a lot of lessons from that trip back in 2009 and I am hoping that I won't make the same mistakes that I regret at that time.


----------



## kylie71

Thanks for the wrap up!  I love those Dole Whip Floats!
I'm looking forward to your next trip too...
You are a great trip reporter!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kylie71 said:


> Thanks for the wrap up!  I love those Dole Whip Floats!
> I'm looking forward to your next trip too...
> You are a great trip reporter!



It was nice to finished up this TR so I can get ready for the next one. The Dole Whip Float was really good, but I would still prefer the Dole Whip since I didn't drink all the pineapple juice. 

I got to write up my PTR and tell what is my plan for attack for the D23 Expo week. I can't wait to leave next month for the Expo.

Thank you Kylie


----------



## deejdigsdis

Hi Bret!

I'm not all the way caught up yet but I wanted to comment on some things before I forgot.  

You sure have a lot of knowledge about the trains.  I don't really pay attention to which engine/car is pulling into the station.  

Sorry to hear about your experience with Casey Jr.  How rude of that family.

I really liked the picture of the duck by IASW.

And finally...thanks for reporting back about the flowers by the Hub!  You know me too well when it comes to the flowers.   I'm sure Sherry would enjoy knowing what the current Hub flowers were as well.  

Gotta get back to doing laundry, unpacking, etc. after being gone for 6 days.  I'll read the rest of your TR later.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Hi Bret!
> 
> I'm not all the way caught up yet but I wanted to comment on some things before I forgot.
> 
> You sure have a lot of knowledge about the trains.  I don't really pay attention to which engine/car is pulling into the station.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your experience with Casey Jr.  How rude of that family.
> 
> I really liked the picture of the duck by IASW.
> 
> And finally...thanks for reporting back about the flowers by the Hub!  You know me too well when it comes to the flowers.   I'm sure Sherry would enjoy knowing what the current Hub flowers were as well.
> 
> Gotta get back to doing laundry, unpacking, etc. after being gone for 6 days.  I'll read the rest of your TR later.



Hi Deej, its nice to hear from you.

The trains at DL are very important to me since I love trains since I was a little child. My parents took me a lot to Old Sacramento to ride the trains down the Sacramento River. The trains and the monorails are by far my favorite rides at the DLR & WDW. Everytime when the steam engines pull up to the stations, I always guess what engine is pulling up. I mostly get them right since I know the whistle sounds of each of the five engines. All of the engines & cars are very unique. The C.K. Holliday #1 and E.P. Ripley #2 are the youngest steam engines in service at DL since they were built by the Disney Company. The Fred Gurley #3, Ernest S. Marsh #4, & Ward Kimball #5 are the oldest engines at the DLR. All three engines were purchased from these different companies and refurbished them for service at DL. 

When you go back to DL one day, you should try to ride up in the cabin with the engineer and fireman. That is so fun to ride up front in the cabin and talk to the CMs about the steam engines. Another possibility is the Lily Belle which I have rode in the past and enjoyed it so much. I heard that you have to go to City Hall or the MS station and asked the CM if you can do any of those two options.

Since my dad's friend family were in the caboose, I had to go in the next car by the caboose. Then that family just came in and took it. I was kind of upset, but I didn't want to cause a commotion so I just waited for them. It would have been nice to ride my childhood favorite ride at DL. But maybe one day I will be back on that ride.

After seeing your pics of the ducks on the track of IASW, I had to get that for you.

It was no problem, it would have been better if I did get more photos of the flowers around the park, but I have lost track with that group. But on that day, I knew that I had to get that for you and Sherry. I got to remember to get the pictures of the flowers around the DLR next month. 

Thank you Deej.


----------



## skiingfast

Good wind up.

I was thinking of your pictures when I went on MFW.  Though DS wanted the MFWoD.  But we wear paired with a DM and DD.  So instead of taking lots of picture myself I spoke to the mom about here trip.  Gave her some tips about FP, SR and Parent swap, and really hope they used the later because she was missing some of the big rides, while her DS and DH rode them.  But the whole ride my back was to Carsland and I only peaked over me shoulders a bit to look into it.

Rode this after TSMM and getting a WoC FP and LMAUA after we left you at the gates.  So you were possibly that close to riding the big wheel.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Good wind up.
> 
> I was thinking of your pictures when I went on MFW.  Though DS wanted the MFWoD.  But we wear paired with a DM and DD.  So instead of taking lots of picture myself I spoke to the mom about here trip.  Gave her some tips about FP, SR and Parent swap, and really hope they used the later because she was missing some of the big rides, while her DS and DH rode them.  But the whole ride my back was to Carsland and I only peaked over me shoulders a bit to look into it.
> 
> Rode this after TSMM and getting a WoC FP and LMAUA after we left you at the gates.  So you were possibly that close to riding the big wheel.



Thanks Matt. I forgot to put on my ending about you and your son. It was fun to finally meet you in person and we had a great time during that short morning. 

I am glad that you were trying to take pictures of MFW after seeing my pics from my past trips. But it was really better for you to give those tips to the people who were in the gondola with you and your DS. 

I was not happy that I didn't get my usual aerial photos of the DLR, but I can trade it for the good times with my dad's friend family that day. I also helped my dad get that picture at the DTD and he was happy with it. 

Thank you Matt for a great time.


Also I am now considering doing another trip to DL again. This time I was thinking of going to DL during the Halloween season on the first day of MHP. My plan was going to the DLR on Sept 30. to Oct. 2nd. I have done this last year with my DA and DC, but this time I was thinking of going solo and attend MHP on Sept. 30. The main reason is not MHP, but it is for the Halloween overlay of WoC. I have read that WoC is doing a Halloween overlay for the Halloween season and that is the main reason I want to go back to DL during the Halloween season. Also the price for the hotels during the first week of October is cheaper to go. I know that it was hot during that time last year, but it is good to get the Halloween season done early then later.


----------



## kylie71

Good thinking Brett, it could be very hot that time of the year in Anaheim.
I know exactly what your talking about in Sacramento,,, I was born in Carmichael.. interesting to hear a fellow Sacramento person refer to my hometown!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kylie71 said:


> Good thinking Brett, it could be very hot that time of the year in Anaheim.
> I know exactly what your talking about in Sacramento,,, I was born in Carmichael.. interesting to hear a fellow Sacramento person refer to my hometown!



The weather when I was there in October last year was really hot and it did felt like summer time especially it is during the Fall season. 

The weather at this time of the month in July is the hottest in Sacramento. That is neat that you were born in Carmichael Kylie. It is good to hear from another Sacramento person that talks about it. This is a great city to be in and I love it so much. 

Thank you Kylie


----------



## kylie71

I enjoy going to the Arden Fair mall, on the way to my brother's who lives in Middletown, Ca. That's about 30 miles from Napa, in the hills above.
I really like Sacramento, but like living in Reno, NV. It's smaller nd I love the weather.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I love your reports!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kylie71 said:


> I enjoy going to the Arden Fair mall, on the way to my brother's who lives in Middletown, Ca. That's about 30 miles from Napa, in the hills above.
> I really like Sacramento, but like living in Reno, NV. It's smaller nd I love the weather.



I see, stopping at Arden Fair Mall is a nice place to relax. Arden Fair Mall is really nice which has a lot to do there, not only the shopping, but all of those different restaurants in the area plus it is right next to Cal Expo where the California State Fair is always being held there every summer. That reminds me that the State Fair is only a week away till it opens. I bet the weather out there is really nice than here.




WDWJonasGirl said:


> I love your reports!!



Thank you Kaitlin.


----------



## deejdigsdis

mvf-m11c said:


> Hi Deej, its nice to hear from you.
> 
> The trains at DL are very important to me since I love trains since I was a little child. My parents took me a lot to Old Sacramento to ride the trains down the Sacramento River. The trains and the monorails are by far my favorite rides at the DLR & WDW. Everytime when the steam engines pull up to the stations, I always guess what engine is pulling up. I mostly get them right since I know the whistle sounds of each of the five engines. All of the engines & cars are very unique. The C.K. Holliday #1 and E.P. Ripley #2 are the youngest steam engines in service at DL since they were built by the Disney Company. The Fred Gurley #3, Ernest S. Marsh #4, & Ward Kimball #5 are the oldest engines at the DLR. All three engines were purchased from these different companies and refurbished them for service at DL.
> 
> When you go back to DL one day, you should try to ride up in the cabin with the engineer and fireman. That is so fun to ride up front in the cabin and talk to the CMs about the steam engines. Another possibility is the Lily Belle which I have rode in the past and enjoyed it so much. I heard that you have to go to City Hall or the MS station and asked the CM if you can do any of those two options.



Thanks for the train info.  Very interesting!  I knew you could ride in the Lilly Belle (which I haven't done yet), but I didn't know you could ride up with the engineer.  How fun!

Well, I reached the end of another great Trip Report!  Thank you for sharing!  I am looking forward to hearing about your August trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Thanks for the train info.  Very interesting!  I knew you could ride in the Lilly Belle (which I haven't done yet), but I didn't know you could ride up with the engineer.  How fun!
> 
> Well, I reached the end of another great Trip Report!  Thank you for sharing!  I am looking forward to hearing about your August trip.



Your welcome Deej. The engines that you could ride up in the cabin with the CMs are the C.K. Holliday #1 and the E.P. Ripley #2 which has seats in the tenders. The other three engines don't have seats for the guests so you have to be in one of those two engines to ride up front with the engineer and fireman. 

Thank you once again Deej for coming along my TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just concluded my trip this month [post=41584919]A Reunion with an Old Friend at DL June 20  21, 2011[/post] This was the first time in almost 3 years back when I went to DL during my July trip in 2008 is when I was with a big group of people. Not just one or two people, but 4 people that day and more. It reminded me of the good times with so many people at the park and also bad times too. But all those days were great and I had a blast. Not only I got to meet some nice people that are my dads friend family, I also got to meet a DISer that day (skiingfast). I got to do some rides that I havent done in quite some time like MTWR, SWSA, Pinocchio, etc. But the main about this trip is that everyone had a great time.  

Now I am planning my pre-trip for August 18  22, 2011 during the 2nd Annual D23 Expo at the Anaheim Convention Center.

*Cast:* Me Bret 29 & DA Fae 59

This will be my sixth trip to DL this year (Jan. 21  23, Feb. 19  21, Apr. 8  10, May 27  30, & June 20  21). This will be my DA 1st trip to DL this year.

Our trip is not until the third week of August and right now we are getting our plans ready for our trip. This trip is all about the D23 Expo. For some of you dont know what it is here is the website for the D23 Expo. This is the big Disney convention that any Disney fan has ever dreamed of. I have been to the first D23 Expo back in 2009 and you can read my trip from First Trip Report DLR & D23 Expo 9/9  9/13. That TR back in 2009 was my very first TR and it was not that great back than. This time, I will give a full report about the trip and a lot of pictures. My DA has been looking forward this trip since I told her about it back in 2009. I am going to be in the park for one whole day which is Thursday when my DA and I arrived at Anaheim. Friday to Sunday are all reserved for the D23 Expo since I am not going to repeat back in 2009 and spend more time at the D23 Expo than at the DLR. 

Here are some of my pics from the 1st ever D23 Expo back in 2009.

D23 Expo Sign outside the Anaheim Convention Center





D23 Expo Sign outside the Anaheim Convention Center





D23 Expo Dream Store Entrance





Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Pavilion Entrance





Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Posters of the attractions















Radio Disney Pavilion





We will be driving down from Sacramento to Anaheim like my DA and I always do on our previous trips together. It is nice to fly, but I do bring a lot of bags and camera equipment so it does make sense to drive down in just 7 hours. It is not worth paying the extra money for extra bags and getting a rental car. We will be driving down in my Honda Civic Hybrid which saves us a lot of money. I havent used the Hybrid since the February 19  21, 2011. I had some problems with it, but this time, I will be using it for the August trip. For a round trip to DL, we only have to fill the car up twice during the trip. That is not bad since the car needs only 10 gallons of fuel to be full. We will stop at Livingston (close to Merced) that is always on our way to Anaheim to see my grandmother. After we stop at my grandmother house, we will head on over to Anaheim. The plan for us is to leave Wednesday night and head on over to my grandmother house. On Thursday morning, we will leave around 7am. With the calculations, we will be at DL around 12:30 and check-in to the hotel.

We will be staying at the BW Stovalls. I have stayed at BW Stovalls in the past and it is a very nice hotel that is just across the street from the DLR and the Anaheim Convention Center. I have chosen this hotel is that it was cheaper and in between the hotel. I wanted to stay at any of the hotels that is just across from the ACC, but the price wasnt right and I got a free night staying at BW Stovalls. I like staying at the BW Stovalls since the beds are way better then the other hotels that I have stayed. 

The only time that we might be in the parks is on Thursday and Monday when we leave that day. I might be able to get on over to the parks that day. But with the D23 Expo the top priority, I might not go on any of those days during the Expo. I am also trying to  convince my DA to buy a Deluxe AP since we have a trip to DL in November and possibly a trip in June next year when DCA is all finished. Since with the AP monthly payment, it might convince her to buy the AP. We will wait and see if she wants to do that or not. 

Our goal for this trip is the D23 Expo. I plan on going early all of those days during the Expo since I am a D23 member and the Expo will let the members in one hour before the general public. Even though the times have not been posted yet of this day, I would guess that the D23 Expo will start at 9am while the D23 members get to be in the Expo one hour before the other people. 

I plan to get in line for the D23 Expo Dream Store and get the LE D23 merchandise. I plan on buying a lot of items and I will also be taking pictures of everything at the D23 Expo. 

We are also looking at the current schedule to see the Disney Legends Ceremony, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts, the Walt Disney Studios and the Lion King 3D at the Arena. I am hoping that they will show more schedule of what is happening. But I will write up my plan for that trip.

As for the days that are not the D23 Expo, I plan to take my DA to DCA and see TLMAUA. She has been waiting for this ride since she has seen the drawings at the Blue Sky Cellar. I am hoping that she will get the Deluxe AP since she could use it for the November trip and possibly the June trip if she is still planning.

I will keep planning on my August trip and than the WDW trip in December.

Please feel free to say something about my trip in less than six weeks until the 2nd Annual D23 Expo.

Thank you


----------



## kylie71

Hi Brett,
If you don't mind telling me, how much are are the tickets to the Expo? 
It sounds like it's going to be a really fun trip!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kylie71 said:


> Hi Brett,
> If you don't mind telling me, how much are are the tickets to the Expo?
> It sounds like it's going to be a really fun trip!!



Hey there Lori. 

When I bought the tickets last year in August, I had to pay $85 for three days since I am a D23 member. I read that the regular three day was around $105 last year. Right now, the ticket prices are $115 for D23 member and $136 for the general. Talk about a big price increase from one year ago to two months to the D23 Expo.

Here is the link for the prices of the tickets. http://registration2.experient-inc.com/showDIS111/Defaultmember.aspx

It will be a fun trip to the D23 Expo and then later to DL on Thursday and Monday. I might get in the park later those days during the Expo if my DA and I are tired.

Thank you for coming along Lori.


----------



## skiingfast

This will be awesome when you do live updats, I'm excited to hear some park news from expo.  Will you be watching the special movies?


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> This will be awesome when you do live updats, I'm excited to hear some park news from expo.  Will you be watching the special movies?



I will try to do all the live updates at the D23 Expo. I hope that I will be able to upload all my pics on my iPad while I am at the Expo. If not, I will have to load them later that day at the hotel. I hope that I will be able to load them on the iPad and then to flickr. The last time I tried to upload the pics from my iPad back in May and it couldn't upload to flickr.

The main schedules that I am looking forward is the Walt Disney Parks and Resorts at the D23 Arena. I am looking forward to the 2011 Disney Legends Ceremony, The Walt Disney Studios and the lion King 3D. The ones on Sunday doesn't seem to interest me that includes Marvel Comics and Disney Channel. I am looking forward to the D23 Expo Dream Store and the Disney Parks and Resorts pavilion. During the last D23 Expo at the Disney Parks and Resorts pavilion, I got a glimpse of the Cars Land model, the new expansions for Hong Kong Disneyland, Dreams cruise ship, etc. 

The D23 Expo Dream Store I am looking forward to the LE D23 Expo merchandise. I have a lot of the D23 Expo merchandise from the 2009 one and I am planning on buying a lot during this upcoming trip.

I will be definitely be watching the Lion King 3D exclusive D23 screening on Saturday. I am also thinking of signing up for the D22 Expo 2011 Live and Silent Auction. I am not planning on bidding on anything, but I like to collect the auction catalog, paddle and pin. The only problem is that it is $45 for three items. 

I am still waiting for more event schedule to be posted so I can finalize my PTR.


----------



## kylie71

Brett, Thanks for all the links and info and Pics!
I might make it next summer....
Right now planning/saving for a trip at Thanksgiving, and next June!!!


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> During the last D23 Expo at the Disney Parks and Resorts pavilion, I got a glimpse of the Cars Land model, the new expansions for Hong Kong Disneyland, Dreams cruise ship, etc.



This is a lot of what I would want to see.  I'm just hoping they have stuff on what's next not all the being built HKDL,DCA, Fantasy, and MK's FLE.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kylie71 said:


> Brett, Thanks for all the links and info and Pics!
> I might make it next summer....
> Right now planning/saving for a trip at Thanksgiving, and next June!!!



Your welcome Lori. 

That is neat that you will planning a trip to DL during the Holiday season and next June when Cars Land is opened. I didn't see your name on the November 2011 Check In. Did you say that you are considering going during Thanksgiving week? If so, I hope that you can go to DL during the Holiday season. It is so amazing during the Holiday season and is still by far my best time to visit the DLR.




skiingfast said:


> This is a lot of what I would want to see.  I'm just hoping they have stuff on what's next not all the being built HKDL,DCA, Fantasy, and MK's FLE.



The first D23 Expo blew me through the roof. After reading Al Lutz Update of the D23 Expo, it almost feels like there won't be too many new announcements to the Parks and Resorts. I am hoping that this is just a rumor and when they have the Walt Disney Parks and Resorts event at the Arena they will announced something new to the parks that day. I want to be blown away at the Arena and know something unexpected at the parks.


Also, it was nice to good to see some of the D23 Expo merchandise that will be offered at the Expo next month. D23 Expo Dream Store Merchandise. This helps me a lot of what to expect at the Dream Store that weekend. I have already picked what I want to get at the Dream Store and have to be there very early in the morning to guarantee to get the stuff. Just like back in 2009, I had to get up early and was in line about an hour to two until the doors opened at 8am.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

you have some magical pictures,  

it's fun because we were there in late june. this thread is 
liked a regular disney's picture show! 


would you mind if i made a few copies? i had an encounter 

@ the airport where a person was not holding onto the tram 

& he came flying. he also had a baby & we all ended up in 

one big tangled mess. in the process , my camera came 

up missing & probably under the tram. it was our second trip 

@ disneyland, so it would be nice to have a few references 

from the things we did.

we stayed @ the grand california...& had a prefect view.  i think 

in one of your pictures was our room. they also had a viewing 

area on the 6th floor. by chance , was you there june 28, 29, 30th?

thanks for considering.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Lil' Grumpy said:


> you have some magical pictures,
> 
> it's fun because we were there in late june. this thread is
> liked a regular disney's picture show!
> 
> 
> would you mind if i made a few copies? i had an encounter
> 
> @ the airport where a person was not holding onto the tram
> 
> & he came flying. he also had a baby & we all ended up in
> 
> one big tangled mess. in the process , my camera came
> 
> up missing & probably under the tram. it was our second trip
> 
> @ disneyland, so it would be nice to have a few references
> 
> from the things we did.
> 
> we stayed @ the grand california...& had a prefect view.  i think
> 
> in one of your pictures was our room. they also had a viewing
> 
> area on the 6th floor. by chance , was you there june 28, 29, 30th?
> 
> thanks for considering.



Thank you Lil' Grumpy

Did you and your family had a great time in DL in late June?

I'm sorry to hear about the tram incident. If you want to take some pics from my flickr, I am fine with that.

The GCH is a very nice hotel and it was amazing to stay. I was not at DL during June 28 to 30. I was there last on June 20 -21. You can read my TR on the bottom of my signature.

Thanks for checking out my thread and my photos.


----------



## kylie71

Brett,
Yes Disneyland during the holiday season is truely magical.
We we're there last November, stayed at the Red Lion... not the greatest, but the price was right on Priceline...
Trying to decide between driving or flying. It's a concern, because getting over the Sierra's in the winter is hard. I would prefer to drive, I don't mind the I-5. It will be my sister and I. I'm 40 and she 50. We love Disneyland, and have been going every year or every few years since 1976!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kylie71 said:


> Brett,
> Yes Disneyland during the holiday season is truely magical.
> We we're there last November, stayed at the Red Lion... not the greatest, but the price was right on Priceline...
> Trying to decide between driving or flying. It's a concern, because getting over the Sierra's in the winter is hard. I would prefer to drive, I don't mind the I-5. It will be my sister and I. I'm 40 and she 50. We love Disneyland, and have been going every year or every few years since 1976!



I have never stayed at the Red Lion and I heard that it is decent. But you can't beat the price when you get a good deal on priceline, expedia, etc. 

You are right that going through the Sierra is bad during the Winter. But it should be fine to drive in November. 

Hope you and your sister have a great time at DL in November.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

thank you very much,  

i caught him...in self defense...but he was in the 350 lbs range 
& i am not as young as i used to be. he was like a swimmer 
drowning so we really tangle. he had the baby in one hand 
2-4 mos., but he had very big hands. it happened so fast, 
that i did not stop to thing about my camera. kind of
like the kid in the christmas story.....holding  the tire bolts.
it was there one second & gone the next. 

we are dvc members & just did the alaska cruise. we only had 
a standard room, on the third floor but the view was out of 
this world. 

our two days were beautiful. there were certain things we were
trying for, but after the cruise..we were dragging. however, we 
still accomplished 90% of it. i tok alot of pictures of the pinocchio
ride..because in 1960, that was my first disney movie. the
last time we were there ( 2008-pc cruise), small world was being
worked on. this was a goal because of the world' fair. i took 
pictures of all the new dolls dressed as the disney movies-
cindy, alice, stitch, mulan {above on the carpet], 
toy story- jesse/woody on ponies- so forth. why? we  have
2 adult sons, and then blessed with a big surprise. she has
been doing disney since she was 2. she's now 14. almost 
every time the characters -any character see her..they 
refer to her as "ariel". that isn't her name but if ever saw her ,
you would think she was. 

in reality, all of our trips since 99 -  & dvc [ we're blt owners ], 
is because of her! this was the first time i have caught the 
little show from the clock.  ! that's because my wife
& lil' ariel was shopping in the small world store. 

we did the lil'-boats...& took pictures of the lil'~castles. it was 
a fun thing to do on such a pretty day. { our first day , was
less crowded by far!] 

we wore these matching shirts- they're of a real mouse trying on 
mickey clothes. every where we went..cast members/ guests 
were asking us about them. 

want know what really impressed us? the castle "walk through"
re-telling  the sleeping beauty story. my lil'-camera may have been 
cheap..but it took great pictures of that!   

yes, we rode the new star wars 4x. 3 were different. the one we
liked the most was with the robot & going into the sea. wanta
to be the spy?..make sure to "wait" to be instructed to put 
on your glasses. * noticed- none with glasses on? 


goofy helped the band outside the firehouse. i 'm going to miss 
those pictures. 

for reasons i don't know..my daughter's favorite ride is mr. toad! 
twice now, we have not ridden the pooh ride. her second was 
the cure lil'~monster inc. ride. any ride i get to set down is my
favorite. 

we brought the cute little character key-chains & placed them
on our baggage. wants know what was the longest time for? 
to see the tangle girl! have you taken a picture of the tower 
outside the greeting area? oh, the wait was always 2 hrs or more
when we checked. wow! [ lucky us, we did it last christmas @ wdw.
somehow , pasquel ended on top of my head. ] what my daughter 
wanted to do, was a picture without her pony tail. i have no
idea why? 

2 movies that we think are outstanding & disney liked--are rango-
does have johnny depp- & "despicable me." 

tid bit....on our first visit , 2008, we met a very nice
cast member. he was a cousin of donnie /marie. by chance my
wife 's uncle was the osmonds' tour driver. he gave us special
fast passes. however, my daughter became ill so we never 
got to used them. this time, we asked & the gave us new ones. 
 ...here's the , they kept giving us them back 
after we used them. wasn't that lucky? 

we met some college students working on their degrees. they
& us, + the guide @ the lil'~mermaid gave us an extra ride. 
well after all..shouldn't there been @ least one perk for being the 
father of the real ariel? 

we did the picnic! and glad we did! however, sometimes too much 
magic is bothersome.....the lady on the mickey wheel kept us 
on for extra ride but that also made us late getting in. my 
14 y/o is taller than me. but we made friends with everyone 
around so i still got to see. 

one dangerous situation was afterward. those coming for the second 
show made a complete wall [near the grizzle mill]  because there
were not enough staff to prevent it. they were blocking our way to
return back to our hotel. 

pictures? i took those posters in the window on main street to match
the ones we did 2008. you have to take them @ angle to reduced
the glass refection. i think they are new dvd releases...but i am 
too disappointed to recall. if you are near [ on the left side
@ the beginning ] , would be grateful. we used them as our 
family tradition....showing what's out when were there. 

we were amazed @ the painting  --how they did forced perception!
we watched & saw..and still couldn't believe the results when 
others posed for pictures. 

sorry for talking so much. hope i didn't bored your readers too much. 


why? your pictures....it is self evident that you have a great 
appreciation  for the true meanings of disneyland & a keen eye
in capturing its best feelings. in that it's more than pure talent, 
but the insights to find the lil'things that makes it special. there
are many pictures we took the same thing...like the lamp-posts /
signs. 

christmas -2007, i spent it by traveling all over wdw, for the same
kind of pictures. 

thanks again,


----------



## mvf-m11c

Your welcome Lil' Grumpy

You and your family had a great time at DL. It was also neat that you and your family had matching t-shirts for the trip. Got to ride ST 4 times during your trip and your favorite scene was the Naboo scene underwater to the Gungan City.

Thank you for the details on your TR and I'm glad that you like my pictures.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

oops , made a few mistakes. hope it makes better sense now. 

lil'details, are the things i think make any disney trip special. 
in my case, some caught me by surprise. others took over 
30 years to be connected. 

for example, i didn't know it but the picnic meal came in a 
box similar to a "happy meal". for some strange reason, we
saved our sons' ones from 1988, that's a 24 years spread. 

the person who really taught me what a disney experience 
could mean, happened to been a stranger- & 2 year old. 
we're were going back to the wildness lodge on one of
those lil' boats, & her mother asked if her daughter could 
sit next to our daughter. she explained that her daughter 
"believe" she was the real ariel. our daughter wasn't even 5
years old, & had no idea what was going on. looking 
back , i wished i took this picture. she had stars in eyes. 

a few weeks afterward, i was babysitting when i caught my
daughter re-doing her "ariel scene".  so i sneak & got the
camera, 








here's the first picture window in 08, {our first @ disneyland] ,







& sharing one of my lil'detail pic, 








i think the current pic is a tangle one, but i could be wrong. also my
computer jumping around so i hope it came out [ pictures]. 


fyi~ though i was searching for recent & similar pictures, yours peaked
my interest so i read all your stories. [ i sure hope some day to make 
it out for christmas!].  what i thought, you have created  a neat lil'-
story book & an excellent "insider" guide. i would like to suggest~
would be making a copy so you compare & keep an ongoing 
journal. [ i wish i have done that with our first trips as i have 
forgotten so much] 

thanks again. & looking forward toward reading more of your adventures.


----------



## Guatemommy

Hi Brett - I just finished reading your tow most recent TR's and I feel like I have learned quite a bit as we prepare for our first DL trip.  I am a big WDW fan - been six times.  DH likes it more now b/c we are seing things thru her eyes, but he is not big on rides at all.  Thankfully my DD, who will be almost 6 when go to DL in November, LOVES thrill rides!  She is a bit petite so she is only now barely tall enough for Space, Splash, BMTRR and Soarin.  We didnt do any of those last year when she had her first WDW trip so this will be exciting for us.

And we are surprising her - she thinks we are going to San Diego to Sea World, which we are, but the first few days will be at DL - we are not telling her till we are on the plane to Orange County!  

We are planning on getting passes to WoC by eating at Ariels Grotto - a girl has the get her princess experience!

Thanks for the pics, great details, etc. I am a big plaaner so I like reading good TRs to help me get the lay of the land.  Add in Ridemax and we should be good to go - we only have 2 days in DL and DCA (with the first evening in DTD) so i want to maximize it.  Your TRs help a lot!

Have fun at D23 Expo!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Your DD Lil' Grumpy looks so cute in the photo. The window picture of the LM is very nice.

When I did the first few TRs, I have trouble of remember everything where I went and what I did on those days. When I got back home or back to the hotel room to do the TR, I always try to remember what I did. Then by taking pictures of where I have walked and looked at the time of the picture taken, I could tell what I have done and what I did on those days. I have tried using notes on my iTouch/iPad and I can't remember everything I did. So it is easier to just take pictures of what I did on those days and made it easier to tell the story.

Thank you for coming along and hope this upcoming trip next month will go smoothly. I can't wait to go during the D23 Expo and see what the Disney Company have in stored for this year after the first Expo back in 2009.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Guatemommy said:


> Hi Brett - I just finished reading your tow most recent TR's and I feel like I have learned quite a bit as we prepare for our first DL trip.  I am a big WDW fan - been six times.  DH likes it more now b/c we are seing things thru her eyes, but he is not big on rides at all.  Thankfully my DD, who will be almost 6 when go to DL in November, LOVES thrill rides!  She is a bit petite so she is only now barely tall enough for Space, Splash, BMTRR and Soarin.  We didnt do any of those last year when she had her first WDW trip so this will be exciting for us.
> 
> And we are surprising her - she thinks we are going to San Diego to Sea World, which we are, but the first few days will be at DL - we are not telling her till we are on the plane to Orange County!
> 
> We are planning on getting passes to WoC by eating at Ariels Grotto - a girl has the get her princess experience!
> 
> Thanks for the pics, great details, etc. I am a big plaaner so I like reading good TRs to help me get the lay of the land.  Add in Ridemax and we should be good to go - we only have 2 days in DL and DCA (with the first evening in DTD) so i want to maximize it.  Your TRs help a lot!
> 
> Have fun at D23 Expo!



Thank you Guatemommy for reading my TR.  I hope that you and your family have a magical time at DL in November. R u going to be at DL during the Holiday season? I looked at your countdown and it looks like it is the first week of November. But I could be wrong, just wondering what day you will be down there. It is always good to hear that everyone in your family loves to go to the Disney parks. Your DD will love the rides at DL.

That is great for your DD that you are surprising her and telling her that you are going to DL as well as Sea World.

You will love eating at AG and get the WoC dining FPs. If you haven't seen the World of Color SuperThread yet, I would check it out and you can get the full experience of the show. It is important that you get there early since you don't want to be in front of people during the show. It is not pleasant if you have to look through someone.

Your welcome. I like to plan of what I want to do during each of my visits so I could get the fullest out of everything and don't have to wait in those long lines during the day. RideMax is a great program to use and I use it at both the DLR and WDW. It has helped me a lot and saved me lots of time at both resorts. With RideMax and also if you have Mousewait app for the smart phones, you can get the fullest out of everything at the parks.

Once again, have a great trip to DL in a few months. Are you going to write a TR for your upcoming DL trip and if so, I will follow along.

Thank you. I hope the D23 Expo will be good just like the first one.


----------



## Guatemommy

Yes - we are going in the first week of November so I don't know if we will see holiday stuff or not.  I think we are catching the in-between time right after Halloween and right before Christmas starts.  It is still Disney and we will still have a good time - we actually switched our trip around to go to Dis first so we could be there on days when fireworks and WoC would be playing as i understand they dont run during the early part of the week that time of year.

I will prob do a TR when we return.  I did more of a dining review than a full-blown TR after last year's 10-day trip to WDW.  We had free dining and I wanted to keep track of it all to see how we really fared.  10 days was a lot to remember.  But DH is totally against food porn so it lacked the luster of others' reports! 

Since we will be in DL for 2 days and one DTD night, I think I could easily share my thoughts!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Guatemommy said:


> Yes - we are going in the first week of November so I don't know if we will see holiday stuff or not.  I think we are catching the in-between time right after Halloween and right before Christmas starts.  It is still Disney and we will still have a good time - we actually switched our trip around to go to Dis first so we could be there on days when fireworks and WoC would be playing as i understand they dont run during the early part of the week that time of year.
> 
> I will prob do a TR when we return.  I did more of a dining review than a full-blown TR after last year's 10-day trip to WDW.  We had free dining and I wanted to keep track of it all to see how we really fared.  10 days was a lot to remember.  But DH is totally against food porn so it lacked the luster of others' reports!
> 
> Since we will be in DL for 2 days and one DTD night, I think I could easily share my thoughts!



You should be able to see some Holiday decorations when the DLR takes down the Halloween decorations. The micechat Dateline Disneyland 11/1/10 showed that some of the lands at DL are decorated with the Holiday overlay. 

It is always neat to see Halloween and Holiday decorations at the park at the same time. 

Since you are going during the first week of November, the fireworks will be running on Friday, Saturday and Sunday. The fireworks that will be running during your time will be RDCT. You will love that firework show at DL. The other days are the non-busy days so they won't be running the fireworks on the weekdays. But for WoC, it will be running every night.

I can't wait to read your TR.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

wowsers! , i didn't realized how "talkative" i was! hope you 
realized how thankful i was to find your report and your
kindness to share your pictures. [ sorry i got carry away].

the one picture that got away....was a long time ago-
when that little girl thought my daughter was the real 
ariel. she was in awe, looking up @ my daughter, who
had no idea what was going on. i wish i took their picture. 
it wasn't later until we were @ home when she "made" 
up her ariel outfits did i realized how important it
was. it is still my favorite moment & it came from strangers.

however, maybe i can return the favor...regarding the "D23"
club.  we are not members but we are doing this year member
cruise. last year they gave us all the "stuff" left over. 
[ quite-a-bit ]. so if there are something you missed or 
something you need, & we have it- or disney give us this 
year ( we're on this year meber cruise too) , let us know, & we 'll
mail it to you.  

we only have been to disneyland twice. while we have been 
going to wdw since the 70's. [ gosha darn- i' m old]. we 
were worry by the reports here "how small" it was compared
to wdw. but too us, it just made it personal & more cozy. 
anyone liking wdw, will love disneyland- "a must do!" 

again, i really enjoyed reading all of your trips- they are a 
wonderful adventure... & a great guide for anyone going the 
first time.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Lil' Grumpy said:


> wowsers! , i didn't realized how "talkative" i was! hope you
> realized how thankful i was to find your report and your
> kindness to share your pictures. [ sorry i got carry away].
> 
> the one picture that got away....was a long time ago-
> when that little girl thought my daughter was the real
> ariel. she was in awe, looking up @ my daughter, who
> had no idea what was going on. i wish i took their picture.
> it wasn't later until we were @ home when she "made"
> up her ariel outfits did i realized how important it
> was. it is still my favorite moment & it came from strangers.
> 
> however, maybe i can return the favor...regarding the "D23"
> club.  we are not members but we are doing this year member
> cruise. last year they gave us all the "stuff" left over.
> [ quite-a-bit ]. so if there are something you missed or
> something you need, & we have it- or disney give us this
> year ( we're on this year meber cruise too) , let us know, & we 'll
> mail it to you.
> 
> we only have been to disneyland twice. while we have been
> going to wdw since the 70's. [ gosha darn- i' m old]. we
> were worry by the reports here "how small" it was compared
> to wdw. but too us, it just made it personal & more cozy.
> anyone liking wdw, will love disneyland- "a must do!"
> 
> again, i really enjoyed reading all of your trips- they are a
> wonderful adventure... & a great guide for anyone going the
> first time.



It is no problem. It is always nice to see another DISer to come along this thread. 

That was neat to hear that a little girl thought that your DD was Ariel. 

Thank you, but I don't want anything. Hope you have a great time during the cruise. I'm just glad that I can help you and your family. 

The good thing about the DLR to WDW is that it is the original park and you don't have to do a lot of traveling to the other parks or other recreational activities. It does take awhile to go from the MK to Epcot etc. I have no problem with taking the buses, monorails, ferries, etc. since it does make it special to ride those vehicles. WDW is 150 times the size of the DLR, but the size doesn't matter to me since it is fun and enjoyable to be in. When you are done at DL you will be at DCA in just less than 5 minutes. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love the TR Bret!! I will be at the d23 expo.


----------



## mvf-m11c

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love the TR Bret!! I will be at the d23 expo.



Thank you Kaitlin  You have a great time at the D23 Expo too.

What are you looking forward too at the D23 Expo?


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Kaitlin  You have a great time at the D23 Expo too.
> 
> What are you looking forward too at the D23 Expo?



The Shake It Up Cast and the Legends. I hope to meet the princesses. What about you?


----------



## mvf-m11c

WDWJonasGirl said:


> The Shake It Up Cast and the Legends. I hope to meet the princesses. What about you?



Hope you get to meet the princesses at the Expo.

I am looking forward to the Legends Ceremony, Walt Disney Park and Resorts at the Arena, and the Lion King 3D. Just waiting for more info from the D23 Expo website so I can see what is happening.

I am also looking forward to the D23 Expo Dream Store to buy some D23 Expo merchandise.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

mvf-m11c said:


> Hope you get to meet the princesses at the Expo.
> 
> I am looking forward to the Legends Ceremony, Walt Disney Park and Resorts at the Arena, and the Lion King 3D. Just waiting for more info from the D23 Expo website so I can see what is happening.
> 
> I am also looking forward to the D23 Expo Dream Store to buy some D23 Expo merchandise.



Oh yeah!! I forgot about the store and the Walt Disney Park and Resorts. I'm mostly looking forward to the Shake It Up Cast.


----------



## mvf-m11c

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Oh yeah!! I forgot about the store and the Walt Disney Park and Resorts. I'm mostly looking forward to the Shake It Up Cast.



At least the Disney company have shown some of the merchandise already on the website. D23 Expo Merchandise It would have been neat to get the Sorcerer or Premiere package to get the merchandise before the Expo. The Disney Channel at the Arena should be very interesting just like the time during the 2009 D23 Expo when Johnny Depp made an appearance. 


I would also like to say that I convince my DA to get a Deluxe AP. Since we are going to DL next month during the D23 Expo, November during the Holiday trip and most likely a trip to DL in June for the opening of Cars Land, it does make sense to get an AP Since we have 3 planned trips in the future, it does make sense to get an AP instead of buying regular PH tickets. With possibly 9 days at the park on those days, the price of the Deluxe AP should pay for it with no problem. I am happy that she got the Deluxe AP. At first she was not interested in buying an AP since she doesn't go to the parks like I do, but she agreed with it. I also told her about the monthly payment plan which would be good for her, but she doesn't like to owe money through a payment plan. She is just like me to pay it off immediately instead of being told that she needs to pay. In the end she got the Deluxe and its going to be great.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> At least the Disney company have shown some of the merchandise already on the website. D23 Expo Merchandise It would have been neat to get the Sorcerer or Premiere package to get the merchandise before the Expo. The Disney Channel at the Arena should be very interesting just like the time during the 2009 D23 Expo when Johnny Depp made an appearance.
> 
> 
> I would also like to say that I convince my DA to get a Deluxe AP. Since we are going to DL next month during the D23 Expo, November during the Holiday trip and most likely a trip to DL in June for the opening of Cars Land, it does make sense to get an AP Since we have 3 planned trips in the future, it does make sense to get an AP instead of buying regular PH tickets. With possibly 9 days at the park on those days, the price of the Deluxe AP should pay for it with no problem. I am happy that she got the Deluxe AP. At first she was not interested in buying an AP since she doesn't go to the parks like I do, but she agreed with it. I also told her about the monthly payment plan which would be good for her, but she doesn't like to owe money through a payment plan. She is just like me to pay it off immediately instead of being told that she needs to pay. In the end she got the Deluxe and its going to be great.



I wish I lived close enought to get an AP!  I'd enjoy visiting more frequently.  I can't believe how much we HAVEN'T seen (from reading your trip reports and others) in our trips.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

mvf-m11c said:


> At least the Disney company have shown some of the merchandise already on the website. D23 Expo Merchandise It would have been neat to get the Sorcerer or Premiere package to get the merchandise before the Expo. The Disney Channel at the Arena should be very interesting just like the time during the 2009 D23 Expo when Johnny Depp made an appearance.



This is my first expo.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> I wish I lived close enought to get an AP!  I'd enjoy visiting more frequently.  I can't believe how much we HAVEN'T seen (from reading your trip reports and others) in our trips.



For any Disney fan, it is always neat to live right around the resorts and could visit often. I am always looking for new things that I haven't seen during my trips and during the other DISers TRs. 

I can't wait to read and see more pics of your Alaskan Cruise trip with your family. 




WDWJonasGirl said:


> This is my first expo.



Hope this Expo this coming month is a good one for you and your group.


----------



## skiingfast

WDWJonasGirl said:


> This is my first expo.



Say hi to mvf-m11c and have a great time there too!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

skiingfast said:


> Say hi to mvf-m11c and have a great time there too!



I will do my best to find him. And thank you.


----------



## mvf-m11c

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I will do my best to find him. And thank you.



Same here.


I am updating on my PTR for the D23 Expo. Now that more and more events are now added to the D23 Expo. I am now updating my schedule for the August trip. On my last post that I was very interested in the Disney Legends Ceremony, WD Parks and Resorts at the Arena, Lion King 3D. Now they added the making of the LMAUA, Buena Vista Street, Radiator Springs Reality, the Making of Star Tours, and More of the Wonderful World of DL & WDW. I am glad that they announce showings of the new additions to DCA and vintage of DL & WDW at Stage 23 & 28. Some of the times I will get in the queue early so that the two of us will be able to get good seats for these screenings. The only problem I have is that with limit time in between each screening and have to get in the next line. The queues will be very long when we leave the room and to the next. 

Later on those nights, I was thinking of going over to DL or DCA to watch some of the nighttime shows. Right now, I am planning on seeing Magical on Friday night and see WoC on Sunday night. The other nights will be determine how the two of us feel. Saturday night will be busy with all of those screenings. The other nights during the Expo are okay, but it will be nice to be at the parks at nighttime. I will later update again when more and more screenings are being posted on the website.

Not only that, I have pre-ordered the WoC picnic for Sunday since we are not planning to stay very late at the Anaheim Convention Center. My original plan was to go to DCA first thing in the morning, but I want to get most of my time at the ACC, it would be easy to get the WoC picnic FP instead of getting it that morning. My DA wants to try the picnic instead of eating at AG or WCT. 

Here is my Pre-Schedule for the next month trip.


----------



## skiingfast

It looks good, but do you need all of that shopping time in the morning?


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> It looks good, but do you need all of that shopping time in the morning?



Since I went to the D23 Expo back in 2009, each day at the Dream Store they had some new items each day (that is mostly the LE D23 Expo pins). I waited at least an hour each of those mornings to get in line and when they let us in the ACC, we had to wait in another line for the Dream Store. I forgot how long, but it was around at least half an our wait until the CMs let us in the store. I would guess that is likely they will have LE Expo pins & maybe collectible items on certain days at the Expo. But if I get the shopping done early on those days, we can go to the pavilions around the resort.


----------



## tksbaskets

Bret, your schedule looks WONDERFUL!  I would love to see the "Making of..." presentations (your green and red ones events).  I am looking forward to hearing all about your trip!

Thanks for sharing all your plans!  

Just started a new job today but also plan to start my Alaska trip report this week too.

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Bret, your schedule looks WONDERFUL!  I would love to see the "Making of..." presentations (your green and red ones events).  I am looking forward to hearing all about your trip!
> 
> Thanks for sharing all your plans!
> 
> Just started a new job today but also plan to start my Alaska trip report this week too.
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. I think that it will be tough to get in any of the screenings that have a time lapse of 30 to 45 minutes until it starts. It is a short window of each timing and the other people like me will try to get in the same queue for the next screening. I remember back in 2009 during the Expo that a lot people went back in the queue of the same room that they were just in and see the next screening. I am hoping that I can get in all of those screenings during my trip. I might be able to see the LMAUA, Legends of WD Imagineering, & maybe the Vintage of DL & WDW if my DA and I get out of the last show and head on over to the next one. Saturday & Sunday should be easy since they will be in the same room, I am hoping that I will be able to see all the screenings that I have planned.

Thank you for checking out my schedule TK. Since I could spend a lot of time at DL on Friday and Monday plus partially during the nighttime since there is nothing special at night. The only nighttime event at the D23 Expo I am thinking of seeing is the D23 Expo Live Auction at Stage 23 from 7:30pm to 9:00pm. But since I am going to see the Lion King 3D, I can't do that if I choose that instead. I was looking forward to the Lion King 3D movie before it is release later this year.

You can see from my schedule is that all the screenings involves the parks and resorts since I am only interested in those screenings. The one that I am looking forward too is the WD Parks and Resorts at the Arena. The one back in 2009 was really neat to hear about the announcement of ST2, the Fantasy Land Expansion at the MK, etc. I am hoping that this one will be good. I wish they will let us bring our electronics since they said on the website that there is no photography and video in the arena. I remember back in 2009 that they did allow cameras and videotaping during that screening then the other one. We'll just wait and see.

That is good to hear that you got to start your new job since there are a lot of people looking for a job today. I'm glad that you will be starting your TR during your Alaska Cruise. Can't wait to read it.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love your schedule!!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

this d23 thing sounds exciting. 

fyi- i read all your trip reports, & realized you was @ wdw the week
before we came . [we spent 2 weeks @ blt].  and your disneyland 
report occurred while we on dcl in alaska, right before we came 
to disneyland.

we too, purchase the harry potter 's scarfs. however, they 
were very practical because it was freezing! [ gloves were very 
useful]

someone mentioned d23 is focusing on wdw 4oth birthday. i don't know if
they are going to repeat what they did last year, but would venture "yes". 
the good thing bout dvc, they give away alot disney stuff that we have 
shared with our community projects. [ the kids get a big kick out of it] .

one reason we are doing this year member cruise is because it's on the
dream. i am hoping the ariel girl will be on , just to see our lil'ariel 
reactions. [ know what they say..you got to have a dream before a
dream can come true.] as not in a million years, did we ever expected 
a daughter, & especially one with red hair,~ my wife's hair is as black as
coal.  she surprised us, 10 years after we decided "no more". 

like the others, can't wait to read about your experiences & your 
plans...very professional done. you should be a trip planner!


----------



## mvf-m11c

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love your schedule!!! I can't wait!!



Thank you Kaitlin. Just like you, I can't believe we are only a few weeks away till the D23 Expo. I just read that Stage 23 will be holding only 750 people and Stage 28 holding 500 people in each of those rooms. Now I might have to change some of my plans for that weekend with a small room. I knew that the 2009 screening rooms like Stage 23 didn't hold too many people and the CMs had to turn away people since it was all full. So this will affect some of the screenings that I want to see during the Expo. The ones that might get affected the most is the Making of the LMAUA & maybe Legends of WD Imagineering. 

What about you? The D23 Expo website just have added more and more screenings and events that week. At least they are adding more and more things to the schedule, but I wish it was like a chart and see what the schedule is like.




Lil' Grumpy said:


> this d23 thing sounds exciting.
> 
> fyi- i read all your trip reports, & realized you was @ wdw the week
> before we came . [we spent 2 weeks @ blt].  and your disneyland
> report occurred while we on dcl in alaska, right before we came
> to disneyland.
> 
> we too, purchase the harry potter 's scarfs. however, they
> were very practical because it was freezing! [ gloves were very
> useful]
> 
> someone mentioned d23 is focusing on wdw 4oth birthday. i don't know if
> they are going to repeat what they did last year, but would venture "yes".
> the good thing bout dvc, they give away alot disney stuff that we have
> shared with our community projects. [ the kids get a big kick out of it] .
> 
> one reason we are doing this year member cruise is because it's on the
> dream. i am hoping the ariel girl will be on , just to see our lil'ariel
> reactions. [ know what they say..you got to have a dream before a
> dream can come true.] as not in a million years, did we ever expected
> a daughter, & especially one with red hair,~ my wife's hair is as black as
> coal.  she surprised us, 10 years after we decided "no more".
> 
> like the others, can't wait to read about your experiences & your
> plans...very professional done. you should be a trip planner!



Thank you Lil' Grumpy. I have been looking forward to this Expo since the 2009 and I can't believe it is only a few weeks until it happens for the 2nd time.

What a coincidence that I was at WDW a week before you. Are you talking about my last TR (June 20 - 21) to DL when you were on the DCL at Alaska? 

The Wizardy World of Harry Potter was so great and lived to my expectations when I saw it in December. Almost everywhere when I was at IoA, we saw at least 1/3 of the people with Harry Potter Scarfs. I had to get some and now I wish I got more of them. I got a Gryffindor & Raven Claw scarf. My brother wanted the Slytherin scarf, but he was happy about it. He could get it while we go down their in December later this year. I remember the weather was really cold last year and had to wear the HP scarf & gloves at night. The later days of my trip turned out better than the early and middle part of the trip.

The current D23 magazine that had just been release (2011 Fall magazine) talks about the WDW Resort. I was so amazed about not knowing somethings about the WDW Resort. I should think about getting a DVC membership one day. 

The Dream Cruise ship is really nice and hope that you and your family have a great time. It would be really special if Ariel will be on board and see your DD who just looks like Ariel. 

Thank you for the comment. To tell you the truth I am very terrible at writing. But I will do my very best to give you and everyone that is following my trip in a few weeks a lot of pictures and details about the D23 Expo. Back when I did the 2009 D23 Expo TR, I didn't take a lot of pics and write too much about it since I was enjoying it. This time I hope to get as much as possible.


----------



## skiingfast

Bret do you think the demand for the seats at Stage 23 and 28 are going to be really hard to get?


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Bret do you think the demand for the seats at Stage 23 and 28 are going to be really hard to get?



It only depends on which presentation that the Disney fans want to see the most. But I think it might be the Legends of WD Imagineering with Marty Sklar. The making of the LMAUA is going to be a difficult one to get in since there is only a 30 minute window from the Disney Legends Ceremony at the Arena to Stage 28 on the 2nd floor of the ACC. I would assume that the D23 staff have learned a lot of lessons from the 2009 Expo and made much improvements. I'll just wait and see if it is easy to go to those stages and see all the presentations that I am looking forward too.

Back at the 2009 D23 Expo, I stayed in line for awhile to see the making of WoC at the Storytellers Theater. It was neat to see first sketches and previews of WoC with Steven Davison. Then when I left the room, the next screening was Disney Theme Park Music. I tried to get in the queue for that screening which was only 30 minutes apart from that event to the one I was in, but it was already full to capacity when I got closer to the room entrance. 

Also the Sorcerers ticket holders are guaranteed seats for any of the presentations and panels during the Expo, that is about 50 seats reserved to those people. So there will only be about 450 and 700 seats available to see those presentations. I just hope with that limited time frame, I will be able to get in the rooms.

I was really considering getting the Premier package last year when the tickets were on sale since I knew getting reserved seating makes a big difference to see the presentations. But in the end, it was just too expensive for me and my DA.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Here's my schedule:

2011 Disney Legends Ceremony 
D23 Expo kicks off the first day by honoring the latest recipients in Disney's 24-year tradition. 

Walt Disney Parks and Resorts 
Glimpse into some of the exciting projects currently underway at Disney's parks and resorts. 

Cast of So Random! 
Meet Tiffany Thornton, Sterling Knight, Doug Brochu, Allisyn Ashley Arm, and more! 

Phineas and Ferb 
Character appearances by Phineas, Ferb, and Perry, too! 

Cast and Crew of Phineas and Ferb 
Meet Dan Povenmire, Swampy Marsh, Vincent Martella, Alyson Stoner, and Dee Bradley Baker. 

Cast and Crew of Fish Hooks 
Meet Noah Z. Jones, Chelsea Kane, and Kyle Massey.

Cast of A.N.T. Farm 
Meet China Anne McClain, Jake Short, Sierra McCormick, Stefanie Scott, and Carlon Jeffery

Perry-oke 
Head on over to the Platy-Bus for karaoke with the Disney Channel gang. 

D23 Expo Live Auction 
Bid on unique experiences, tours, artwork, props, and one-of-a-kind Disney treasures. 

Shake It Up Cast Photos 
Snap a photo of Bella Thorne, Zendaya, Davis Cleveland, Roshon Fegan, and more! 

Perry-oke 
Head on over to the Platy-Bus for karaoke with the Disney Channel gang

Cast of Shake It Up 
Meet Bella Thorne, Zendaya, Davis Cleveland, Roshon Fegan, and more!


----------



## kylie71

It sounds like a lot of FUN!  Where are you staying?


----------



## mvf-m11c

You have a good schedule of what you want to do at the Expo Kaitlin. I see that most of them are meeting the celebrities. That is good to do at the Expo and meet these casts of these great Disney shows. 

I can't believe we are only less than two weeks away till the D23 Expo and it will be neat to meet some DISers at the Expo.



kylie71 said:


> It sounds like a lot of FUN!  Where are you staying?



This is a lot of planning just like going to the parks but maybe even more planning. Just hope that everything goes according to the schedule and get as much as I can do.

I will be staying at Best Western Stovall's Inn. It is across the street from the Anaheim Convention Center and DL on Katella Ave and Disneyland DR/West St. I have stayed at BW Stovalls a few times and the hotel room is very nice. The reason I chose that hotel is that the price was good and close to the ACC. I had enjoyed staying at the hotel during my previous trips and thats why I select it as my hotel during the D23 Expo. As you have read from my previous TR, I have stayed at BWPPI or BWAI since it is close to the gate to DL. But since I am going to the ACC more then DL, I choose BW Stovalls as the hotel. My original plan was to stay at the Marriott or Hilton right by the ACC, but the price was way too expensive and BW Stovalls had a great deal.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

mvf-m11c said:


> You have a good schedule of what you want to do at the Expo Kaitlin. I see that most of them are meeting the celebrities. That is good to do at the Expo and meet these casts of these great Disney shows.
> 
> I can't believe we are only less than two weeks away till the D23 Expo and it will be neat to meet some DISers at the Expo.



Thank you. I love most of the shows.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

very cool~  ,

yes, talking about both trips- when you was @ disneyland, we were 
on the "wonder".  and if i read it right, you was @ wdw last 
dec. & so we're "we"  dec. 18th-to the first of the year. 


we are still figuring out the dvc thingy. we brought 3 contracts @ 
blt. the way we first got involve was during the 08 pc cruise. 
our table mates were dvc members and told us about dvc. so this 
trip was our first stay @ the gch. we were very impressed. the views,
the pool, & being so close to the parks especially the one right 
by our "door". we sat on the bed watching world of color! 

yes dvc cost some money, but the many happy returns will gain 
special memories. way beyond any other investment/s that we ever 
done.  

fyi--i am not that big of a disney fan. in reality, when my wife 
"forced" me to do the first wonder cruise , i complained about it 
all year ,( before we went).  we took our boys in the 80's-90's....
& i never liked the crowds. that all changed by that lil'girl who
"had to sit" beside my daughter. it was her look on her face 
that made me realized what i had been missing. kind of
funny we're doing all these disney adventures,

ok? here's a inside tip...if you ever do a dcl cruise, many of the 
"characters" do double duty...as escorts. "art"- the arts, have
always been held special in our family, & i believe it takes 
hard work & an insightful mind to bring them to life.  very
special persons, in~deeds. the young lady that was in "charge" 
of ariel-went out of her way-even when she was "off duty." i had
 a nice "talk" with the cruise director & expressed our gratitude/s 
for several of the "stars". he then asked me to "record" my
expressions so he could "inspire their crew after we left." 
it was the least i could do. so the real tip, would be to pay attention
to the crew as it might yield some amazing surprises. 

your comment about not taking so many pictures reminded me
when we took our first trips. i used to think that using 2 rolls of film
was over doing it. , 

we have taken thousands of pictures in the last 12 years. but 
every trip has it "precious moments". though my camera had
our address & names , it most likely gone forever. but the dvc
makes it easier for a redo. still i can't expressed how lucky we 
were that someone is sharing the same time frame. i am also 
surprise reading others & looking  @ their pictures that 
someone haven't used that store window. i just think it 
something neat to take a picture of "something" that will changed
in time , as a "marker" while we were there.  it kinda liked when 
each of our kids were born, i went around & took pictures of 
the "day" it was. you took many the same pictures so it was liked 
following a hidden "trail" or a treasure map. very, very neat! 

right now, i' m  because i was able to find the same camera 
as a replacement. also the same carrying case. ( the last one). 
also any cruiser sent us a dvd of all their pictures. i think the 
pictures i take as "reminders" of the time we spent chasing &
experiencing the meanings walt wanted for all of his creations. 
so when i look @ others, i am trying to understand what they 
were thinking. { someone posted a picture hugging the evil queen.
sure like to know what the queen was thinking- }


from those previous pictures, it dawn on me how much character 
encounters can have. she made her own outfits & did all the work. she 
knew all the words of "part of your world" song. so i took a video 
of her singing it. she did all the hands/ fins movements. she has been 
doing this ever since she could walk. when she was 6, doing an 
irish dance show, the first 3 rows made comments that had 
her dancing on "clouds". what was neat for all the kids, "the
lord of the dance" was in town, & some of the performers came by
to dance with them.  it was a great show. 

the d23 , i am not sure what it's about. but it sounds similar to 
the member cruise. hope you get front row seats on all the events!

...can't wait to see what you'll discover!


----------



## skiingfast

I've heard some good rumors regarding D23 and the Fantasyland Expansion.  That and Carsland will be nice to hear more about.  Knowing about the building of LMAUA and ST will just be ok.

Can't wait to see some updates strait from DLR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Lil' Grumpy said:


> very cool~  ,
> 
> yes, talking about both trips- when you was @ disneyland, we were
> on the "wonder".  and if i read it right, you was @ wdw last
> dec. & so we're "we"  dec. 18th-to the first of the year.
> 
> 
> we are still figuring out the dvc thingy. we brought 3 contracts @
> blt. the way we first got involve was during the 08 pc cruise.
> our table mates were dvc members and told us about dvc. so this
> trip was our first stay @ the gch. we were very impressed. the views,
> the pool, & being so close to the parks especially the one right
> by our "door". we sat on the bed watching world of color!
> 
> yes dvc cost some money, but the many happy returns will gain
> special memories. way beyond any other investment/s that we ever
> done.
> 
> fyi--i am not that big of a disney fan. in reality, when my wife
> "forced" me to do the first wonder cruise , i complained about it
> all year ,( before we went).  we took our boys in the 80's-90's....
> & i never liked the crowds. that all changed by that lil'girl who
> "had to sit" beside my daughter. it was her look on her face
> that made me realized what i had been missing. kind of
> funny we're doing all these disney adventures,
> 
> ok? here's a inside tip...if you ever do a dcl cruise, many of the
> "characters" do double duty...as escorts. "art"- the arts, have
> always been held special in our family, & i believe it takes
> hard work & an insightful mind to bring them to life.  very
> special persons, in~deeds. the young lady that was in "charge"
> of ariel-went out of her way-even when she was "off duty." i had
> a nice "talk" with the cruise director & expressed our gratitude/s
> for several of the "stars". he then asked me to "record" my
> expressions so he could "inspire their crew after we left."
> it was the least i could do. so the real tip, would be to pay attention
> to the crew as it might yield some amazing surprises.
> 
> your comment about not taking so many pictures reminded me
> when we took our first trips. i used to think that using 2 rolls of film
> was over doing it. ,
> 
> we have taken thousands of pictures in the last 12 years. but
> every trip has it "precious moments". though my camera had
> our address & names , it most likely gone forever. but the dvc
> makes it easier for a redo. still i can't expressed how lucky we
> were that someone is sharing the same time frame. i am also
> surprise reading others & looking  @ their pictures that
> someone haven't used that store window. i just think it
> something neat to take a picture of "something" that will changed
> in time , as a "marker" while we were there.  it kinda liked when
> each of our kids were born, i went around & took pictures of
> the "day" it was. you took many the same pictures so it was liked
> following a hidden "trail" or a treasure map. very, very neat!
> 
> right now, i' m  because i was able to find the same camera
> as a replacement. also the same carrying case. ( the last one).
> also any cruiser sent us a dvd of all their pictures. i think the
> pictures i take as "reminders" of the time we spent chasing &
> experiencing the meanings walt wanted for all of his creations.
> so when i look @ others, i am trying to understand what they
> were thinking. { someone posted a picture hugging the evil queen.
> sure like to know what the queen was thinking- }
> 
> 
> from those previous pictures, it dawn on me how much character
> encounters can have. she made her own outfits & did all the work. she
> knew all the words of "part of your world" song. so i took a video
> of her singing it. she did all the hands/ fins movements. she has been
> doing this ever since she could walk. when she was 6, doing an
> irish dance show, the first 3 rows made comments that had
> her dancing on "clouds". what was neat for all the kids, "the
> lord of the dance" was in town, & some of the performers came by
> to dance with them.  it was a great show.
> 
> the d23 , i am not sure what it's about. but it sounds similar to
> the member cruise. hope you get front row seats on all the events!
> 
> ...can't wait to see what you'll discover!



I can't believe you were there at WDW the next day that my DA and I have left. 

The GCH is a very nice hotel and that is good to hear that you and your family had a wonderful time.

I will definitely do that in the future if I go on a DCL. But that will be quite awhile since I am not a huge fan of going on cruise ships. It's not like I get seasick or something like that, I just like going to the parks instead of a nice relaxing time on a ship or beach. 

I had to be very careful back in the old days with film rolls since there is a certain amount of pictures you can take with film rolls. Now today, its all about sd cards and the size of the card that gets you all those pictures on the computer. 

The name D23 is the year of the Disney company that was founded in 1923 and the D is for Disney. D23 goals are to communicate with Disney fans and show placing them in the middle of the magic. Thank you and hope everything goes well during the trip.




skiingfast said:


> I've heard some good rumors regarding D23 and the Fantasyland Expansion.  That and Carsland will be nice to hear more about.  Knowing about the building of LMAUA and ST will just be ok.
> 
> Can't wait to see some updates strait from DLR.



I would assume that the WD Parks and Resorts screening will be talking about the Fantasyland Expansion at the MK and maybe talks about the expansion in HKDL. I know that they did some presentations of those expansions at the 2009 Expo and I would guess that they will talk about it. I am definitely looking forward to the WD Parks and Resorts as well as Radiator Springs Reality which it said that John Lasseter will make an appearance and talk about Cars Land. The LMAUA and ST are not the top priorities, but if I can get lucky and get in, it will be nice to see those presentations.

Same here, I can't wait to hear about the new updates to the DLR.


----------



## skiingfast

HKDL could be interesting, they may have big plans over there, but that doesn't mean they will have information on it at this Expo.  They have a whole pad for a 2nd gate ready.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> HKDL could be interesting, they may have big plans over there, but that doesn't mean they will have information on it at this Expo.  They have a whole pad for a 2nd gate ready.



Yes you are right about that Matt since the 2009 D23 Expo mostly explained the whole thing at HKDL. with Toy Story Land opening this year and the other two lands are expected to be open the next two years, I would guess that the CMs would talk about it at the Expo.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just only *10* Days until we are back at the Happiest Place on Earth and the D23 Expo. 

The way its been going on the threads of the D23 Expo, I can assume that it will be very difficult to get into the presentations with a gap on only less than 30 minutes. I'm hoping that I can get into all of the presentations during my trip, but I am now setting up a backup plan just in case my DA and I can't do all those presentations that we want to do. 

We are now considering changing the Lion King 3D presentation since I will be getting it on Blu Ray later this year and might go to the D23 Expo Live Auction that night. I didn't want to do this, but since we want to see the D23 Expo Live Auction, we have to skip the Lion King 3D.

Also now when I am at the parks on some of those days, a DISer asked me to get a picture of the construction wall design around the Carthay Circle Theater.


----------



## tksbaskets

Only 10 days!  YEAH!  I'm hoping you can do all the activities you had planned on.  Having a Plan B is always a good idea.  Looking forward to hearing all about it.

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Only 10 days!  YEAH!  I'm hoping you can do all the activities you had planned on.  Having a Plan B is always a good idea.  Looking forward to hearing all about it.
> 
> TK



Can't believe we are only less than a week till the trip and I hope that everything goes as planned. I haven't done my Plan B since I have been busy lately, but I should have it ready before this weekend.

Thanks TK


----------



## kylie71

Have a Blast Brent... when are you leaving?  Can you post at night?? So we can live it with you?


----------



## mvf-m11c

kylie71 said:


> Have a Blast Brent... when are you leaving?  Can you post at night?? So we can live it with you?



Thank you Lori. I will be leaving to my grandmothers house on Wednesday night and my DA and I will drive to Anaheim Thursday morning. But before we go straight to DL, we have to stopped at my dads friend house in LA. We have to drop off some stuff for him and then we will be at DL in the afternoon. 

I will do my best of posting all the updates, pictures and videos during each of those night. The way it is going right now during my trip, I won't be at the parks long except for Friday and Sunday night. On Thursday night, I will be at the Hilton to do the meet up with the other DISers after that go back to the hotel to get a lot of sleep and get in line early for the D23 Expo Friday morning. Saturday I should get back to the hotel that night to do the updates. I will do all the updates on my TR thread during the Expo while I am waiting in line and at night.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Not much longer now, Bret!  I'm looking forward to your reports on the D23 Expo.  Hope you get to see/do everything in your plan.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

thank you very much! , 

oh, if by chance you are passing the store with the changing 
dvd poster & can post a picture, i would greatly appreciate 
the effort ( hoping they hadn't change it, as my request on 
the picture site has been overlooked.) 

we are getting ready too... for the member cruise. on the 
dvc site, they are talking about the firing of the dvc president
so this should be an interesting cruise. 

thanks for explaining "d23". i didn't know that. interesting. 

sometimes you never know who you might come across. i met 
this one lady in our records department. her grandparents had
a very special friends that they shared vacations with. "walt". 
( they have pictures that the world has never seen..walt 
being himself. )

sometimes i think it was a bigger destiny that he was a part of.
would have it work if his last name was "smith or jones"? what is
the "disney's" name background is...german?  

doing pictures...one of my favorite came by pure coincidence,
when i told my daughter it was time for bed. she reacted with
a pouty face , that i seen before. ( i always thought some 
of the characters' expressions were nothing more than imagination) 
...anyhoo, the next night i hide my camera just in case she 
did it again. here's the result, 








how do i do the parks? well, i don't mind interacting with other 
guests...& invite them into our family pictures, 







 , or 







notice..i have my "own" trick or treat bag? 


if you ever get back to universal...the character bkft. is 
worth the costs, & the real "green eggs". 







thanks again for being so nice, & i hope a whole bucket of pixie dust 
fall all over upcoming trip!  


oh, one of my hobby is a soap box derby director. i like to share a
picture of the 1937 champion that is connected to our home town
race. while it isn't disney, it does have some famous persons in
it...& that's the original.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Not much longer now, Bret!  I'm looking forward to your reports on the D23 Expo.  Hope you get to see/do everything in your plan.



Thank you Deej for following along. Just *5* more days and 6 days until the D23 Expo. I been looking forward to the D23 Expo since 2009 and hopefully this time I will give a good report and take good pictures of the Expo. I'm hoping that I will be able to see all the presentations at the Expo, but some of them I might not get into due to the limited space of the room and you need to dedicate some time waiting in the queues for the presentations. 

Thank you Deej 




Lil' Grumpy said:


> thank you very much! ,
> 
> oh, if by chance you are passing the store with the changing
> dvd poster & can post a picture, i would greatly appreciate
> the effort ( hoping they hadn't change it, as my request on
> the picture site has been overlooked.)
> 
> we are getting ready too... for the member cruise. on the
> dvc site, they are talking about the firing of the dvc president
> so this should be an interesting cruise.
> 
> thanks for explaining "d23". i didn't know that. interesting.
> 
> sometimes you never know who you might come across. i met
> this one lady in our records department. her grandparents had
> a very special friends that they shared vacations with. "walt".
> ( they have pictures that the world has never seen..walt
> being himself. )
> 
> sometimes i think it was a bigger destiny that he was a part of.
> would have it work if his last name was "smith or jones"? what is
> the "disney's" name background is...german?
> 
> doing pictures...one of my favorite came by pure coincidence,
> when i told my daughter it was time for bed. she reacted with
> a pouty face , that i seen before. ( i always thought some
> of the characters' expressions were nothing more than imagination)
> ...anyhoo, the next night i hide my camera just in case she
> did it again. here's the result,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do i do the parks? well, i don't mind interacting with other
> guests...& invite them into our family pictures,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice..i have my "own" trick or treat bag?
> 
> 
> if you ever get back to universal...the character bkft. is
> worth the costs, & the real "green eggs".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again for being so nice, & i hope a whole bucket of pixie dust
> fall all over upcoming trip!
> 
> 
> oh, one of my hobby is a soap box derby director. i like to share a
> picture of the 1937 champion that is connected to our home town
> race. while it isn't disney, it does have some famous persons in
> it...& that's the original.



Your welcome Lil' Grumpy

Are you talking about the dvd poster by the entrance of the Emporium down MS? If that is the one, I can take a picture for you while I am at DL this coming weekend. 

I hope that you and your family have a great time on the DVC cruise.

It's a pleasure of telling you what "D23" means. I like the magazines, especially you only get 4 a year which should be once a month, but it is great to read and know some stuff that I have never heard and seen before. 

Very nice picture of your daughter with tink on it. 

Also, you and your family in the pictures had a good time during MHP last year. Yes, I see the trick or treat bag that you get when you enter the park during MHP.

I will be going back to Orlando in December and plan to go to Universal Orlando to see the Wizardy World of Harry Potter with my family and my dads friend family. I will have to check it out. 

Your welcome and I'm glad that you are following up on my TRs. I'm hoping that this will be a good trip next week and do all the stuff at the D23 Expo.

That is a very nice photo at the end. Who are the players in the picture?


Oh yeah, I just worked on my new schedule since my DA doesn't want to do the Disney Legends Ceremony.  But she really wants to see the Making of the LMAUA a lot, so I change the plans so that she could see that presentations. When I made my first planning, I had doubts that when we finish the Legends Ceremony, we might not be able to get to Stage 28 on the 2nd floor and see that presentation. So this time, I changed that and made it easier to get into the presentation. With the new time opening, I would use it to do some more shopping at the Treasures of the WD Archives Store. I plan to get the WD Archives Catalog and some other collectibles just like what I am doing at the D23 Expo Dream Store. Than after the presentation, I will get in the queue for the Walt Disney Parks and Resorts at the D23 Arena. 

Also, there is a low chance that I might not be able to get into the Legends of WD Imagineering since the time frame is less than an hour, but I might be able to get a back row spot. We'll just wait and see what happens. 

On Sunday, I might skip the Making of Star Tours since I want to get in the queue for More of the Wonderful World of Vintage of DL and WDW. 

Here is my new schedule.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

yes that is right, thanks. ( back in 2008 when we did our first trip , i had no
idea what to expect. the dvd caught my eye, thinking disney 
will always be putting out dvds so i decided to used that 
window to "mark" our trip. 







* this is the picture right before the store front. 2008. i wanted to try,
to "capture" my family first disneyland impression... what do you think?
noticed-we're wearing the same shirts? 


sounds exciting! { your plans }  . when we got home, i realized my camera 
is probably lost forever. so i just started searching for those near the times 
we were there. but to find someone with your insights made my day!

before i forget.....do you like baseball? from left to right- ty cobb , 
babe ruth, & casel stengel. where i work, we have quite a few 
famous persons. one time i went & got a book on the history of
major league baseball & he was in it.

here's my son racing @ another town,  








& his reward, 







ps, the post card is from 1976. 









that's the greeting when the local champions arrived in akron. the 
girls were the cheerleaders from the university. i am such a  "bad"
dad... i asked if the girls if they could kiss him again...missed the
first attempt,  .fyi...they were used to kissing lil'kids 
all day...my son was over 6 feet when he was 14. they went 
a lil'wild! needless to say, we had to construct the car so he could
fit in. 



"irish dancing", the girls can only wear wigs as the same of their
natural hair. 99.9& wear wigs because it takes appox. 4 hrs. to
"do", 








here's the final, 








that's the world champion...he beaT the "lord of the dance". he passed
over a professional career to teach children. we got in trouble with
our local school because she had to leave early for her dance class. 
so she only able to do it for 3 years. her instructor was very upset 
as she took to dancing liked a duck to water. 







..it was the same after going to wdw, & taking over the ariel role. 
i just re-watched the video from 2003. wow! not i know why that 
lil'girl thought she was the real one. 








all of these dress ups were her ideas. & it's this inspiration we like 
coming back. so why we have many. many pictures-each trip is
special in different experiences. 


what to do with all the disney stuff we have? we also adopted a few 
families locally  & are privileged they allowed us to give/share 
our disney stuff, 







if you look closely, you'll see some of the pictures we have taken. 


oh, when i awoken after taken a nap during the show, i realized 
my daughter was in the "show",  2008, do they still do it?







i almost missed her!, 



ok? hope i am not boring you too much?  , back when i was 
just a college kid (20)- i backed pack all through europe/england. 

here's a post card from that trip & the castle disneyland was 
"model"  from. 








..wouldn't you know it? all that way  & the guide was from ohio. 
* but that meant i got to go all over it, to every room. 








oh. i lost my camera off a mountain-swiss alps, go figure, 


...so this  sorta tells a little about us. thanks for listening , & 
special thanks for sharing your "wonderful world of color" via those
great & inspirational pictures. many brought back our memories!
& should by in the disneyland displays!


----------



## skiingfast

Are you packed?


----------



## skiingfast

Are you packed?

This double post is just an extra reminder to pack.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Lil' Grumpy

Okay, I will now to take the picture of the dvd poster at the Emporium. 

Those are very nice t-shirts that your family have on. 

I'm glad that you like my pictures and hope you will like these upcoming ones.

I watch baseball, but I am more of a basketball fan. I watch Sportscenter all the time and I am watching it right now. That is so neat that you worked at a place where famous baseball players once came to town and play against the hometown team. 

All of your pictures with your family are very nice and your daughter looks even more nice dancing in the pictures. The one show that your daughter was on stage, I believe it was the Indiana Epic Stunt Show at DHS? That is neat to get selected and go on stage and be part of the show. 




skiingfast said:


> Are you packed?



I got everything pack Matt. Got my DSLR camera, video camera, tripod, iPad, CPU, clothes bag, lanyards, hat, ice chest, info on the D23 Expo, etc. What else am I forgetting? Hmm, I think I got everything but I got another half a day to remember when I leave to my grandmothers house tonight. 

Can't believe the D23 Expo trip is about to happen and I am going to enjoy this one so much just like the 2009 D23 Expo. Get to enjoy the park tomorrow and in two days the first day of the D23 Expo.


----------



## kylie71

Have a Blast Brent! I look forward to your post's!!
Drive safe down I-5!!


----------



## kaoden39

Have fun Bret!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kylie71 said:


> Have a Blast Brent! I look forward to your post's!!
> Drive safe down I-5!!



The name is Bret not Brent.  Thank you Lori, I will do my best to do a live TR at the D23 Expo. I will try to give you live updates at the D23 Expo when I am waiting in the queue for any of the presentations this week. 

I will be actually driving down on highway 99 instead of I-5 because I will be going to Livingston to pickup my DA and then we will leave tomorrow morning.




kaoden39 said:


> Have fun Bret!!



Thank you Michele.


----------



## kylie71

I'm very sorry!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kylie71 said:


> I'm very sorry!



It's no problem. Thank you.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Have a great time at the d23 expo!! I'll be there.


----------



## mvf-m11c

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Have a great time at the d23 expo!! I'll be there.



Thank you Kaitlin, you have a good time and I hope you get to do all your planned events at the D23 Expo.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'm just about to leave right now and head to my grandmothers house and will be in Anaheim around noon tomorrow. 

Thank you everyone for following along the live TR.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Have a great time at the d23. I hope to see you there.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thank you Kaitlin, same here I hope to see you there at the Expo. I will be wearing my LGMH and my D23 Expo hat from 2009 with the Sorcerer Mickey.

I just got here right now and I am resting in my room at BW Stvoalls. The weather is very nice at this time and I will be going to the park shortly.

Here are some pics from the BW Stovalls room that I have just took awhile ago.































I will be heading to the park shortly and post some more pictures later today.

Thank for following along.


----------



## kaoden39

Bret that looks just like the room we stayed in there last year in June.  It's so funny how the rooms all look alike.  It made me smile to see it.  Have lots of fun!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Looking forward to your pictures, Bret!  Have a good time.


----------



## JH87

Wow that is a nice room!
Have fun! Looking forward to hearing all about the Expo!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Bret that looks just like the room we stayed in there last year in June.  It's so funny how the rooms all look alike.  It made me smile to see it.  Have lots of fun!!



Your welcome Michele. This is the first time I am staying in the double room. I have only stayed in the king room during my previous trip in August in 2009 and November last year and it was nice. The room is very nice and the space is good enough. The WiFi here is very fast, way faster than the BWPPI.

Thank you Michele. 



deejdigsdis said:


> Looking forward to your pictures, Bret!  Have a good time.



Thank you Deej. 



JH87 said:


> Wow that is a nice room!
> Have fun! Looking forward to hearing all about the Expo!



It is a very nice room.

Thank you Jillian. 

Oh yeah, I got the picture that you wanted Jillian. The classic Minnie on the construction wall where the Carthay Circle Theater is being built.

Here is the picture


----------



## JH87

You are amazing.
Thank you!


----------



## skiingfast

Bret hope your time in the park was fun.  Look forward to seeing what you see at expo.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I am waiting in the queue to get in the ACC and right now, my DA and I are waiting in the queue right by the arena. I got up late this morning and got in line around 7. Some people were here since 5. The queue is almost all the way towards Katella and the opposite of us. Talk about a crazy queue. 

In any case, I am looking forward to get in the ACC and enjoy the D23 Expo.


----------



## skiingfast

I'm sure you will have a lot to post later.  Please get some good shots of the FLE expansion model for me.  Disney released a small picture of a part of it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I'm sure you will have a lot to post later.  Please get some good shots of the FLE expansion model for me.  Disney released a small picture of a part of it.



I will matt. To tell u the truth that I haven't went to the WD Parks and Resorts pavilion all day today since most of the morning i was shopping at the dream store and archives store. But I plan 2 see it later today. I missed the Legends ceremony since when we finished shopping at the dream store, it was too late to go in the arena. But I got the merchandise that I want at the dream store. That includee the Disney legends pion which I got two.

I'm just in the queue for the WD Parks and Resorts event at the d23 arena and I'm bout to enter the arena. I been waiting all day today for this presentation. 

I got to see the making of the LMAUA awhile ago and it was neat. They showed some art and sketches that they never shown until now.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just got back from the D23 Expo and now I am currently at DL waiting for Magical fireworks. Today has been an exciting day and kind of a bad day. The good part of the day was that I got to do all of my shopping at the Deam store, Disney Archives store, and the WD Parks and Resorts shopping. Plus I got to do the making of the LMAUA presentation as well as the WD Parks and Resorts screening at the arena. The only bad part of the day is that I got to the line late today at 7:15am and was right next to the arena. There must have been a few hundd people in front of me and I got in the wrong line for the dream store which cost me a lot of time this morning. I also missed the Disney Legends ceremony which was disappointed. But overall, it was a great day and I was happy with the way it went.

When the fireworks is over, I will upload all the pictures that I have taken today ate Expo. Also skiingfast, I have got the pictures of the FLE while I visited the pavilion. It was nice to see the model of the MK new expansion.

It was also difficult since I couldn't do the DIS meeting this morning since I had to get in line for the Expo since it was already that long this morning. I heard from a CM that a guest waited in line since 2am. I will get back to you tonight after the fireworks.


----------



## skiingfast

I saw another Dissers pictures of the Dismeet.  Were there two today or a look a like at the one posing as you?


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I saw another Dissers pictures of the Dismeet.  Were there two today or a look a like at the one posing as you?



That was franandaj TR and yes I was at the DISer meet up on Thursday night. It was nice to meet a lot of different DISers that night and it was a shame of not seeing anyone yesterday. But dish made up a little since I got to meet HydroGuy today. I met him inside the ACC this morning when they let the guests in and later in the queue of stage 28 during the Buena Vista Street presentation. It was great and exciting to meet him in person and got to talk a lot about the two of us and our experience at the parks.

I do apologize to the followers during my trip since I am not on my CPU and typing on the iPad. I can't get the photos uploaded from the iPad so later tonight, I hope to get started on the live TR. 

The day has been fun and very bad again. First the bad part is that I got in the queue early this morning around 6am so I can do my fast shopping, but after I had to use the restroom and my DA was in the room I asked a person right next to me if he could save me spot while I used the restroom at the Hilton. He said it was okay and will save my spot and I rushed over to the Hilton. When I got back and saw the man that would save my spot. Then he wouldn't let me back in and said that you have to go back to the end of the line. I told him that I asked him to save my spot while i used the restroom and he said no and he said talk to the other people right next to me while I was in line and they didn't say anything. He said too bad and go back in the end of the line while it was still small. So I just left and got back in line. I had lost my spot since i had a stomach ache that morning and that guy was lying to me and said to get in the back of the line. I know that when you leave the line, you lose your spot. I thought the man right next to me would have no problem with it and let me back in, but looks like I was wrong and not all people would be nice.


----------



## skiingfast

How rude.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

so sorry, but it was his lost. [ they could have shared some 
time, with a "real disney fan." ] 


hope the bug is soon gone too! 

can't wait for your future reports. i am sure "bugs, meanies or 
standing in long lines " , can't keep you from- "show casing" the
very best of this expo, 

i mentioned last year member cruise where they gave out d23 
extras? others on this year cruise are checking it out, thinking 
they will give a lil'~insight for our up coming cruise.

i saw the lil ~mermaid sneaking into room pictures, & it looked 
clean & tidy! ...a great place to stay. 

wow! your camera looks like a professional one. 

don't know exactly how this happened but we are helping others
in our community to "do" wdw. a family just came back & the
mother informed me that her children "decided" while they were 
still there...they are going back! . i am no expert but 
anyone asking me, our greatest/best memories have come 
from our encounters with others. [ i also teaching health 
professionals the "principles in human dynamics". ] an act of
kindness is the best way to leave a good impression. it is a
sad fact, that too many have to learn this the hard way. 


hopefully~ your bad luck is ending & the magic is just beginning!


----------



## JH87

What a rude guy. I save spots for people all the time at concerts and events that like. It's no big deal. 
But, very cool that you got to meet HydroGuy! Sounds like the presentation of Buena Vista Street was interesting.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Sorry to hear about the rude man. I had a good time, minus the 3.5 hour wait for Shake It Up.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just got home 30 minutes ago and it is really nice to be back home. It was just a bad today because I got a flat tired with about 1 1/2 hour to Sacramento. I thought the day couldn't get any worse but it didn't (good thing). So we called AAA and the tow truck took us to Costco where they fixed the tire and we got home safely. We lost about 2 hours of our time, but is better to be safe than get into an accident.



skiingfast said:


> How rude.



No kidding. What a rude person, I thought he would be nice but it looks like he wasn't one of those nice Disney people at the convention.



Lil' Grumpy said:


> so sorry, but it was his lost. [ they could have shared some
> time, with a "real disney fan." ]
> 
> 
> hope the bug is soon gone too!
> 
> can't wait for your future reports. i am sure "bugs, meanies or
> standing in long lines " , can't keep you from- "show casing" the
> very best of this expo,
> 
> i mentioned last year member cruise where they gave out d23
> extras? others on this year cruise are checking it out, thinking
> they will give a lil'~insight for our up coming cruise.
> 
> i saw the lil ~mermaid sneaking into room pictures, & it looked
> clean & tidy! ...a great place to stay.
> 
> wow! your camera looks like a professional one.
> 
> don't know exactly how this happened but we are helping others
> in our community to "do" wdw. a family just came back & the
> mother informed me that her children "decided" while they were
> still there...they are going back! . i am no expert but
> anyone asking me, our greatest/best memories have come
> from our encounters with others. [ i also teaching health
> professionals the "principles in human dynamics". ] an act of
> kindness is the best way to leave a good impression. it is a
> sad fact, that too many have to learn this the hard way.
> 
> 
> hopefully~ your bad luck is ending & the magic is just beginning!



Definitely Lil' Grumpy. I would have thanked him properly big time when I got back to the line. But it did not affect me during the whole time since I was in line for the Dream Store that Saturday morning. Luckily there was no long line that Saturday morning since everyone was headed straight toward the arena for the WD Studios presentation.

That was just a little road block during my visit at the Expo, but in the end it was great and I can't wait to tell everyone about the Expo.

Thank you



JH87 said:


> What a rude guy. I save spots for people all the time at concerts and events that like. It's no big deal.
> But, very cool that you got to meet HydroGuy! Sounds like the presentation of Buena Vista Street was interesting.



Yeah, but in the end it turned out better after that. It wouldn't hurt to help someone out while we were in line that morning. It was really nice to meet HydroGuy and the other DISers at the Expo this weekend. The Buena Vista Street presentation was great, but the Cars Land Presentation as well as the Vintage DL clips was also great. I can't wait to tell you about the enjoyment of the Expo. 

I am also glad that you are happy that was the picture that you wanted Jillian.




WDWJonasGirl said:


> Sorry to hear about the rude man. I had a good time, minus the 3.5 hour wait for Shake It Up.



Thank you Kaitlin. It would have been nice to see you at the Expo, but I am glad that you had an excellent time at the Expo. Did you get to do all the presentations at the Expo as you have planned?


----------



## deejdigsdis

Welcome back Bret!  It sounds like you were able to do/see a lot of what you had planned.  Looking forward to hearing all about it.   I'm also glad you were able to make it back OK after the flat tire.


----------



## Happy 2 B Me

Wow I hope one day that guy will need a favor and because of Karma will be left high and dry.  What gets me is he out and out lied.  So not nice--- Yep I am sure he is going to get bitten in the butt.  I am enjoying your TR.  I also hate flat tires.  Such a waste of time.  Glad you made it home safe and sound 

Patty


----------



## skiingfast

Glad you eventually made it back.  I bet we will see a bunch of great updates tomorrow.


----------



## tksbaskets

Glad you had an overall good time at the expo!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Kaitlin. It would have been nice to see you at the Expo, but I am glad that you had an excellent time at the Expo. Did you get to do all the presentations at the Expo as you have planned?



Most of them. I had to wait for three and a half hours for the Shake It Up Meet and Greet  This meant that I had to miss the Arena presentation.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Welcome back Bret!  It sounds like you were able to do/see a lot of what you had planned.  Looking forward to hearing all about it.   I'm also glad you were able to make it back OK after the flat tire.



Thank you Deej. It is nice to be back on my CPU and to talk about my experience at the D23 Expo. I got to do most of the presentations that I have wanted to do all weekend except for one which was the Disney Legends Ceremony. But I got to do my shopping that Friday morning and got most of the stuff that I wanted at the Dream Store. 

When we were about to fill up at Costco in Merced, I heard a weird noise when I was driving so we pulled the car over and saw the back side passenger wheel flat. I knew that something was going to happen to me at the end of the trip. I remember back when I coming back home from the 2009 D23 Expo, there was a huge accident on the grapevine and I was stuck going downhill. I had to wait about 2 hours until the traffic started moving again, but this current headache wasn't bad as the 2009 accident. I hate waiting up on the grapevine.

Thank you Deej.




Happy 2 B Me said:


> Wow I hope one day that guy will need a favor and because of Karma will be left high and dry.  What gets me is he out and out lied.  So not nice--- Yep I am sure he is going to get bitten in the butt.  I am enjoying your TR.  I also hate flat tires.  Such a waste of time.  Glad you made it home safe and sound
> 
> Patty



That man was just rude after I asked him if he could save my spot so I could use the restroom at the Hilton that Saturday morning. I would say the same thing and something will happen to him one day. But it didn't affect the shopping that morning. 

Thank you for following my TR Patty. This is only the beginning of the TR and hope that you enjoy it. Flat tires are not fun and use a lot of my time. Very weird is that I had a flat tire on one of my car a few weeks ago and now all of a sudden I got another one coming back from my trip. 

Thank you very much.




skiingfast said:


> Glad you eventually made it back.  I bet we will see a bunch of great updates tomorrow.



Thank you Matt. I will get to the first part of day 1 on Thursday up tonight.  




tksbaskets said:


> Glad you had an overall good time at the expo!



Thank you TK. I hope you enjoy this TR.




WDWJonasGirl said:


> Most of them. I had to wait for three and a half hours for the Shake It Up Meet and Greet  This meant that I had to miss the Arena presentation.



That is good to hear that you got to do most of the presentations at the D23 Expo. That was a long time to wait for Shake It Up Meet and Greet at the Expo. But the main thing is that you got to meet them which is always a good thing. I had to wait about 3 hours for the Cars Land presentation at Stage 23 on Sunday and I thought that was crazy to wait that long for that presentation. I have heard that some people came to the top of Stage 23 and wait for the Cars Land presentation when the doors open at 9am.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now is time to get to the TR after getting back late Monday night. It turned out bad, but luckily it wasnt a disaster. 

*Day 1  August 18, 2011  Part 1*​
I stayed at my grandmother house on Wednesday night so I can get a head start to Anaheim on Thursday morning. When it around 7am that morning and we were about to head out, but all of a sudden I got a stomach ache that Thursday morning and we waited about another hour until I felt fine. 

So we left around 8am that Thursday morning and a 5 ½ hour journey to Anaheim. On the way, we got caught in a couple of traffic overflows in Burbank & Los Angeles. Our first stop was the Costco Burbank gas station since we like to fill up at this gas station all the time after coming from Sacramento. 

Then we were at Anaheim around 1:30 pm and the first thing we did was to head to our hotel which is Best Western Stovalls. I have stayed at BW Stovalls in the past and it is very nice and clean. The reason why I chosen this hotel was that it was cheap and across the street from the DLR and the Anaheim Convention Center. We got to check-in at BW Stovalls early since I have reserved the room from the Best Western website.

The two of us checked into the non-smoking double bedroom. We were staying in the main building and were on the 2nd floor. Our room number was 512 in the middle of the building which was a nice place to be at. Cant see the park from that side, but it was okay. My DA first opinion of the room was that it was small, but the room looks way better than BWPPI. I was glad that she liked the room at the beginning. Later during the trip, she had another opinion about the room, but that will be another story. 

Here are some pictures of the double bedroom at BW Stovalls. I did show them early on, but I will show the room pictures again for those who didnt see the first time I post the room pictures.































It was around 2:20 pm and it was time to head on over to DL and enjoy a nice time at the park. This was also my DA first time to get an AP. She was really excited to use her Deluxe AP that day. I convinced her to get a Deluxe AP instead of the PH tickets because it was cheaper since we are going on multiple trips in the future (November 2011 during our Holiday trip to DL and June 2012 when Cars Land opens). 

When we left the room and headed to the park, there were quite a lot of signs for the D23 Expo on Katella Ave. It was a great promotion of the D23 Expo and I believe the signs were there when I was at DL back in June. The weather was not that bad. I believe it was around the low 80s that afternoon. It was way cooler than the previous times I have been to DL during August. Mostly they are like in the 90s/100s this time of the month. 

D23 Expo sign on Katella Ave.





BW Stovalls





When we walked all the way down Disneyland Dr. it took us about 15 minutes to get from BW Stovalls to the turnstiles at DCA. Of course went through the GCH since it saved us about 2-3 minutes from walking towards the DLH. 

PPH from the other side of the sidewalk on Disneyland Dr.





DTD walkway right by the WoD Store.





We checked through the security check point with no problem and the first thing we did was head to DCA and see the new front entrance of DCA. I was excited to see the new entrance since it is almost just like DHS. I really wanted to go through it back in June, but it was great to see it the first time. 

Since we got her Deluxe AP from the E ticket we just had to go straight to the turnstile without waiting at the ticket booth. But I knew that we had to get the actual AP at the ticket booth when we finished at DCA.

DCA new front Entrance 1





DCA new front Entrance 2















DHS front Entrance (almost looks identical except for the ticket booths)





While we are still outside, I got some pics of the back side entrance when the front of Buena Vista Street is under construction.

The entrance when Buena Vista Street is under construction










We entered the park and my DA used her AP for the first time. I told her that her AP would expire one year when you use your AP the first time through the turnstile. So her AP will expire on August 18, 2012. That was perfect time for her since she will be with me in June when Cars Land opens. She got a regular ticket voucher until she goes to the ticket booth and get her AP. 

The first thing we saw when we entered DCA was the once Golden Gate Bridge and now all of a sudden it is not the same. It is so weird to see the bridge like that after all of these years walking in the front entrance of DCA.

The once Golden Gate Bridge is almost stripped





Monorail Mark VII Blue passing by on the once Golden Gate Bridge





After we went under the bridge, we got to see the Carthay Circle Theater. Back when I was at DL in mid June, there was just the steel structure and now it is covered up with green tarps. The construction crew did a lot in the short time frame when I was at DL.






My DA wanted to see the LMAUA so we head towards Condor Flats. On the way, JH87 (Jillian) asked me to get a picture of the classic Minnie sign on the construction wall. I remember to get her that picture and also took some other pictures of the signs on the wall.

Classic Goofy Sign where the Carthay Circle Theater is being built





Classic Pluto Sign where the Carthay Circle Theater is being built





Carthay Circle Theater Sign where the Carthay Circle Theater is being built





If you havent seen the first post of the picture that I have got for JH87, here is the classic Minnie sign where the Carthay Circle Theater construction wall.






That is it for tonight and I will get to the next part of the TR tomorrow.

Thank you for following along the D23 Expo/DLR trip.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love the update!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love the update!!



Thank you Kaitlin.


----------



## kaoden39

I love the look of the new entrance but I am sad to see the Golden Gate bridge in such shape.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> I love the look of the new entrance but I am sad to see the Golden Gate bridge in such shape.



The new entrance is very nice and it is sad to see the Golden Gate bridge as it was that weekend. But it will be even more nice to see the new Buena Vista street area in the future.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now is time to get back to the TR. I just have left off after seeing all the construction around Buena Vista Street. I can wait to see the the new land when it opens in 2012. Enough of that, lets get to the TR on Thursday. I know that you all want to read about the Expo so I will get to it as soon as possible.

*Day 1  August 18, 2011  Part 2*​
After I got the pictures of the signs of the classic Disney characters where the Carthay Circle Theater is being built. So we head on over to Condor Flats.






On the way over, we saw that there was quite a line for GRR. I believe it was about half hour wait to get on the ride from the stand-by line. But the crowds is not as bad as I have expected especially there was some people who were here for the Expo like myself.






When we got closer to PP, my DA wanted to go on the LMAUA first before we head on over to the other side of PP and check out the dining area. PP was not as crowded around the area.











When we got in the queue for the LMAUA, we only had to wait about 5 minutes just to get on the ride. Talk about a big difference from a few months ago when the queue for LMAUA was about 15-20 minutes wait while at that time during my trip it was only a 5 minute wait.

TLMAUA loading station





My DA was kind of disappointed about the ride since she said that this ride needs to be a water ride. But I told her since they have a water ride which is GRR, they made this as a dark ride like the ones at DL. TLMAUA is more like the Nemo and Friends ride at EPCOT without the huge aquarium. She said that one time is enough for her.

After getting off the ride, we were hungry and we head on over to PP dining area. But on the way, I had to get some pics on the way.





















Before we got to the PP dining area, we got to see Goofy Sky School. My first expression of the ride is that the theme is way better then the former Mulholland Madness. I was thinking of going on the ride, but the standby wait time was already at a half an hour so I just skipped it.











Now it was time to see the new PP dining area and it looked even better in person then checking it out on the CPU. It was more open space and more PP looked.
















So we head on in the Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta restaurant since my DA wanted to try the pizzas. She got the BBQ Pizza while I got the Pepperoni Pizza. The pizzas were really good and its was a good thing I choose this one first since I was considering eating at the Garden Grill first.






After we finished out lunch, we head on out of the PP dining area and head on over to the other side of PP to see what the wait times are like for the rides. MFW was quite long during that day since the swinging was the longest by far and the non-swinging had quite a number of people. TSMM as always draws a big number of people. I would guess it was around a 30 minute wait time.











Then we left PP.










On our next stop, my DA wanted to see the Blue Sky Cellar and see all the new updates for DCA. 






Before we went into the Blue Sky Cellar, I had to get some pics of Cars Land. It was so amazing to see how much of it has improved since my last visit. I just can't wait to see it next year.











We went inside the Blue Sky Cellar and we watch the presentation about the LMAUA construction. She was amazed by the work they have done to it. But I told her that we will see the presentation at the D23 Expo tomorrow which should be even better. This is after when she said the ride wasn't that great and now all of a sudden she is interested of how they did the whole thing.

After the Blue Sky Cellar, we couldn't walk back to Sunshine Plaza since the wall is blocking the exit so we went around to ABL. On the way over to ABL, I got some more pics of the construction walls with the classic Disney characters.











That's it for this post since I ran out of pictures. So I will get back to you later today.

Thank you for following the D23/DLR trip.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
The new eateries look great!  What types of food are at the Grill?  Did I see skewers?

Looking forward to hearing all about the expo!  You didn't ride TSMM?  I would have waited 30 minutes 

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> The new eateries look great!  What types of food are at the Grill?  Did I see skewers?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing all about the expo!  You didn't ride TSMM?  I would have waited 30 minutes
> 
> TK



The eating area of PP is very nice and so much space to eat. Yes the Grill restaurant sells skewers with rice pilaf, cucumber salad and pita bread. 

I'm trying to get done this day and get to Friday. But I think I got another 2-3 posts to do before I get to Friday. I am trying to go as fast as I can so you and everyone can read my experience at the Expo this past weekend. You are correct TK, I didn't ride TSMM. I thought about riding it that afternoon, but my DA wanted to do some other things around the park that afternoon. I should have rode it that afternoon, but it was a great day.

Thank you TK.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1 – August 18, 2011 – Part 3*​
After taking a few pics of the construction wall going towards Buena Vista Street, we headed on over to ABL to get to the Hollywood Backlot Studios. My DA barely goes in ABL since we barely come to this side of DCA.

ABL Entrance





ToT from ABL





When we got to HBS, my DA wanted to go see Crush. So we head on over to the Animation building. When we got there, the show has already started and she didn’t want to wait a half an hour for the next show so we just went inside the Sorcerers Workshop.











After finishing in the Animation building, it was time to head on out of DCA since we have already done everything we wanted at DCA. When we go outside, our next part at DL is to go to the ticket booth and get my DA AP card. Right now at that time she had the voucher. So in order to go to the next park, she has to get the AP at the ticket booth. 






Train Station façade is gone and it looks so different.





Before we head on out of DCA, my DA had to use the bathroom so we stopped at the restroom by the entrance. While I was waiting, I decided to get some pics of the bridge and the old entrance to DCA.

Mark VII Orange passing over the bridge





Old entrance to DCA. It is a good shade area when you enter the park





When we got outside the park, we head to the west side of the ticket booth for my DA to get her AP. While my DA was getting her Deluxe AP card, I waited around and took some different pics around the area. The outside wasn’t that bad with a few hundred guests outside between the two parks and the weather was still nice that afternoon.

D23 Expo poster at the ticket booth










My DA is now the proud owner of the DL Deluxe AP and she was excited about it. Even though that there are blackout dates on the deluxe, the days that we are going to DL in the future are good. So next we head on over to DL and do some rides.

When we entered the turnstiles, the park was just about above average. It was not as bad as I have thought of being in DCA that afternoon. It was nice and while I was in DL, I had to get a picture for Lil’ Grumpy of getting the picture of the dvd/movie poster right by the Emporium.

MS DLRR Station





Engine #3 Fred Gurley with Holiday 5 car set along with the Lily Belle





When we entered MS, the 4:00pm Soundsational parade was already at MS Town Square, so there was no way of going around through all those people. So we decided to go on the DLR while the Fred Gurley was in the MS station.











We walked really fast to get on the train and luckily we got on the last second. Here are some pictures from riding the DLRR all the way towards the NOS station.











We just rode the train to NOS since my DA wanted to go on POTC and see the new Black Beard screen scene. When we got there, the wait time was already at 20 minutes and she didn’t want to go on the ride so we rode the Mark Twain.
















Here are some pictures from the Mark Twain 2nd deck. 





















The CM got the white ropes all ready for F! that day 





The Columbia is in the side dock to get ready for F!.





This concludes part 3 of the D23/DLR trip. We will be right back.


----------



## kaoden39

Oh Bret I love so many of your pictures this trip.  Do you post your pictures on tumblr?  There are so many Disney fans on there that would absolutely love them.  How nice that you DA loves Disneyland as much as you do.  I think that it is more fun when you can share a trip with someone you love.


----------



## JH87

Great photos as always!
Thanks again for the photo of the wall laughing: sounds funny....a photo of a wall)
I love the shot of TOT through Bug's Land.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Oh Bret I love so many of your pictures this trip.  Do you post your pictures on tumblr?  There are so many Disney fans on there that would absolutely love them.  How nice that you DA loves Disneyland as much as you do.  I think that it is more fun when you can share a trip with someone you love.



Thank you Michele. 

I got to check out tumblr one day. MY DA loves to go to DL, but she doesn't like to stay in the park that long. She is one of those people who doesn't want to be in the park when it is crowded. Some days during this trip, she felt tired and didn't want to be in the park that long so she went back to the hotel while I was at the park. I will get to that later today.




JH87 said:


> Great photos as always!
> Thanks again for the photo of the wall laughing: sounds funny....a photo of a wall)
> I love the shot of TOT through Bug's Land.



Your welcome Jillian.

I also said that was a nice shot of ToT through ABL.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Michele.
> 
> I got to check out tumblr one day. MY DA loves to go to DL, but she doesn't like to stay in the park that long. She is one of those people who doesn't want to be in the park when it is crowded. Some days during this trip, she felt tired and didn't want to be in the park that long so she went back to the hotel while I was at the park. I will get to that later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome Jillian.
> 
> I also said that was a nice shot of ToT through ABL.




That is the lovely thing about the AP.  It makes it easier to do it that way because you don't feel the sorrow that you won't make the time up.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> That is the lovely thing about the AP.  It makes it easier to do it that way because you don't feel the sorrow that you won't make the time up.



You are right about that Michele. She was having seconds thoughts about it, but in the end this was the right thing to do and buy the AP since we will be going on two more trips in the future.


*Day 1  August 18, 2011  Part 4*​
Now back to the pictures from the Mark Twain.

Splash Mountain




















You see a lot of deer right by the river





There is a Indian Village on the left side





What is that in the trees? (An American Eagle)





Were almost to the docks





Something is moving right by the tracks





When we got off the Mark Twain, my DA wanted to get on the monorail. This was also a good opportunity to get on the monorail and see the construction of the new Buena Vista Street at DCA. So we head on over to Tomorrowland and get on the monorail so we can ride it around the resort.

Also during that time, BTMRR was only a 15 minute wait which was a good thing





We walked across from Frontierland and at the Hub. There were quite a few people taking pictures in front of SB castle. 
















The Matterhorn Mountain closed which is bad during this time of the year, but hey they it needs to be all fixed up for the future.





Tomorrowland Entrance





BLAB entrance was about 15 minute 





Over at ST, the queue is still as long as earlier this summer. The FP was already gone and the wait time was around 50 minutes.






After passing through Tomorrowland, we head on over to the monorail station queue.











When we got up to the station, they already loaded all the guests on the Monorail Blue so we decided to wait for the next one.

Matterhorn Mountain





FNSV Lagoon





Monorail Blue leaving the TL station





Monorail Orange in TL





Monorail Orange coming in the TL Station





I will get back to the TR later today so stay tune.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love it!!!


----------



## tffnyjean

Your trip reports are fantastic!  Thank you for taking the time to write them and post all those great pics!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Great photos as usual, Bret!  So much has changed since I was there 4 months ago.  The bridge sure looks different.  I'm excited to try out the new places to eat in DCA.  Someday...


----------



## kaoden39

I never realized that they closed any rides during the on season.  Great update Bret.


----------



## mvf-m11c

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love it!!!



Thank you Kaitlin




tffnyjean said:


> Your trip reports are fantastic!  Thank you for taking the time to write them and post all those great pics!



Thank you tffnyjean and TY for coming along. 




deejdigsdis said:


> Great photos as usual, Bret!  So much has changed since I was there 4 months ago.  The bridge sure looks different.  I'm excited to try out the new places to eat in DCA.  Someday...



Thank you Deej. A lot has changed from 4 months ago in April. The bridge just doesn't look the same like it has been and I wonder what it will look like in a few more months. You will love eating at PP restaurants. I got to try the pizza which was good and I also ate there another night. But that will be another time. Glad that you still here.


Now it is time to get back to the TR. We only have two more posts (including this one) and what you have all been waiting for about my experience at the D23 Expo.

*Day 1 – August 18, 2011 – Part 5*​
I have left off at the Tomorrowland monorail station where my DA and I will be going on Monorail Orange and ride it around the resort. Also here are some pics from the back side of monorail (no it is not the back part of the monorail but the last car).  Here are some pictures on board Monorail Orange headed to the DTD Monorail station.

Monorail Blue is already in Tomorrowland while we just left the sation





BWPPI from the Monorail Orange





Carthay Circle Theater construction site





Carthay Circle Theater construction site





When we got to the DTD Monorail station, we just stayed on it again and went back to Tomorrowland. Here are some pictures from the Monorail Orange again going to the TL station.











TL Monorail station and the FNSV dock 





Matterhorn Mountain





Looks so weird to see Matterhorn Mountain all quiet during the summertime





We got off the monorail and the next thing we did was just go around the park. I wanted to get some more pics of the back side of Frontierland since it is always interesting to see. So the two of us head on over to the back side. On the way over, I got some pictures around TL and the Matterhorn.

Matterhorn Mountain (I don’t know how many times I got a picture of the Matterhorn from this side)





Monorail Blue passing over the FNSV lagoon with Scout on the track










FL doesn’t look that bad that afternoon





When we were about to head to FL, Monorail Blue past bye





Fantasyland wasn’t that bad, Dumbo was about 20 minute wait while Casey Jr. line was all the way out to the entrance. But overall all the rides around FL are not that bad and it is easy to walk around FL to the back side of Frontierland.

When we got to Frontierland, it was very interesting to see that BTMRR was broken down. One of the trains was stopped on the bridge while completely empty. Talk about a bad time for people to ride BTMRR and have to get off the bridge. That would be neat to get off the bridge from BTMRR.






After seeing BTMRR was down, the two of us decided to head out of DL and head on back to DCA. A friend of mine from LA was in DCA and wanted the two of us to meet her at DCA. So we head on straight out of the park and over to DCA. On the way, I had to get more different pictures around MS. 

MS was a little busy with people waiting for the 6:30pm Soundsational parade.










This is for you Lil’ Grumpy, when I checked the window for the dvd/movie there was no picture in it. Acutally there was some characters from Winnie the Pooh, but you can’t see it from this angle.











When we got outside the park, my DA felt tired so she told me that she heading back to the hotel at BW Stovall’s. So she went back to the hotel while I went to DCA and meet my friend.

Another pic of the former Golden Gate Bridge and the Carthay Circle Theater





I walked through the west side going towards Condor Flats and took some more different pictures.

Soarin Sign





Mist jet engine was on and it felt nice to go through





The new temporary entrance when Buena Vista Street is under construction





Over at Condor Flats, I thought I try and see what color I would get for WoC. It was around 6pm that time and when I got my FP, I got the 10:15 pm yellow FP as I have expected. 






After leaving GRR FP machine, I head on over to PP.

That’s it for this post, I will get back to you later tonight. The next one will be the last post of Thursday and next the D23 Expo.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> I never realized that they closed any rides during the on season.  Great update Bret.



Same here, I know that they would close any rides for refurbishment during the slow part of the season, but not during the summertime. Just like last year when AiW was closed part way due to the safety issues.

Thank you Michele.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> Same here, I know that they would close any rides for refurbishment during the slow part of the season, but not during the summertime. Just like last year when AiW was closed part way due to the safety issues.
> 
> Thank you Michele.




You know as old as the Matterhorn is it could be a major rehab.


You're welcome.  


I always really enjoy your pictures.  I really hope you do decide to get a tumblr and post them.  I follow a couple of different tumblr blogs because of their Disney pictures.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> You know as old as the Matterhorn is it could be a major rehab.
> 
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> I always really enjoy your pictures.  I really hope you do decide to get a tumblr and post them.  I follow a couple of different tumblr blogs because of their Disney pictures.



Definitely, I can't wait to see the new Matterhorn bobsled vehicles. 

Thank you Michele. I will check it out later tonight and I will consider it.


Here are two parts of the TR and the D23 Expo for Friday.

*Day 1  August 18, 2011  Part 6*​
I have left off around GRR and the next stop was at PP. When I got to PP, the area was not that crowded and I first head on straight over to WCT where my DF was at. She likes to get something to drink and eat. 






Before I got to the WCT, I took some more pics of Cars Land from the bottom and I also went to the top of Alfresco lounge on the 2nd floor. This is where I met her that day. We had a nice talk and it was close to 7:30pm and it was almost time to head on over to the Hilton to do the DISer meet that Thursday night.






This was from the 2nd floor of the Alfresco Lounge





When it was around 7:30pm, I left the lounge and head on straight over to the Hilton hotel right across the ACC where the D23 Expo is being held. Before I head on straight over to the hotel, I took some pictures around the area where they are having WoC that night. There were quite a number of people waiting around the light tower for the 9 pm WoC show. 











I exited DCA from the GCH and I headed straight on over to the Hilton hotel for the meet up. It was very nice to meet some more DISers on the boards and to tell you the truth that I was nervous at the most. 

While on the way, I got some more pics of the front entrance of the D23 Expo. I just cant wait the following morning till we get to the Expo.






I got to the Hilton lounge around 8 pm and I was looking for any of the DISers. I met them in the lounge and got to talk to most of them. I forgot all the DISers that I have met. But I know for a fact who I met which was franandaj, lulubelle, Peepster. I am sorry for not asking everyone at the lounge that night. It was fun to talk to a lot of very nice Disney fans that night. I want to thank everyone who I met at the lounge that night.

We called it for the night at 9:30 pm when everyone was tired. While I was walking back to the hotel, Magical fireworks was playing at that time. I got some of the fireworks from Katella and Disneyland Dr. Sorry for the pictures since they are blurry.






I got back to the hotel around 9:50 pm that night and called it for the night. 

It was great to go into DL/DCA for a few hours and got to meet my friend at the Alfresco Lounge at DCA. Plus I got to meet the DISers at the Hilton that lounge. I want to thank franandaj (Allison) for setting up the meet up that Thursday night. 

Now I will get to the next day which is Friday for the D23 Expo.


*Day 2  August 19, 2011  Part 1*​
On that Friday morning, I had to get up early so I can get in line for the D23 Expo. I got up very late around 6:30 am since I was targeting of getting up around 5:30 am and get in line around 6 am. But one hour didnt make a big difference that morning when I was thinking. But in the end it did cost me a presentation that morning. 

Now back to the TR, my DA and I left the hotel around 7am and we head on straight over to the ACC and get in the queue for the D23 Expo.

As always in the morning at Anaheim, it is cloudy that morning.





When we got to the arena, there were a few people heading on over to the ACC. When we got closer to the entrance, the line was already half way through and it was already that long that morning.











As the morning went by on Friday, the queue got more and more crowded that morning so the staff moved the queue closer to the buildings at the ACC.
















Then around 8:35 am, the line started to move that time and now it was finally the time to get in the ACC and get ready for the Expo. The D23 members got to go in first at 9 am which made a big difference. The queue was moving quite fast.





















When we got to the door, the staff did ask us to show our cards. Then we went to the left side. Luckily this time we did not have to go to a booth like the first Expo. This time we have to show our ticket that we got in the mail. The staff scanned our tickets and next was a station where they were giving out lanyards which is nothing special. 






So the first thing we did was try to find the Dream Store line. I didnt know where the line started, but I did ask a staff member and said that this was line. 











When we went in the show room floor, this wasnt the line to get in the Dream Store but the actually floor room. I was really mad about that the staff didnt know what line is for the store and my DA and I have to go on the other side of the convention center to the Dream Store. When we got in the queue, the line was very long and it was going all the way towards the WD Parks and Resorts Pavilion and looped around.


























It almost took an hour to get inside the Dream Store. I will talk about that another time.

Thank you for following my TR.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

thank you, thank you for sharing & special thanks for trying. that
means alot! 

i can't remember [ must be getting too old,  ], for the life of me..
i don't know what poster was in the the window..,maybe tangle? 

one of the magical "thing" in life, sometimes a misfortune lead to bigger
& better things. if this hadn't happened i would have never started
looking @ the disneyland trips/reports section & would have missed 
all your wonderful adventures. 

& while it easy to download, it does not feel right without asking. 
what you did meant so much, especially since our trips were so close
together. 

oh, sorry for taking so long, i had to work overtime @ work. 

hope you are over your bug. & the rude encounter. even  @ work, it
bugs me when others reach out with malice. [ ps, the reason i had 
to work over was because our unit received a very "high-risk" 
person...not because of staffing.] 

in general, "human dynamics/mental health are so "stereo typed",that 
many living miserable/suffering lives will not learn, what they "could 
have" done differently..until it's too late. this knowledge, making up 
our important values, are also common grounds between the majority. 
it is the "denial'' where most begin their troubles. 

( in my line of work, i use lil'saying to convey some of life important
lessons. one of them- "do the things today that you will want to
remember tomorrow- is the best way to prevent regrets.)  

as for your unpleasant encounter, would have puzzled and confused 
any person. 

we have had some interesting line encounters over the years. 2oo6,
we met prince harry fellow polo teammates. interesting enough, 
we shared a barbaros excursion with a couple from britian, and his
mother was on the queen staff.  


ha! i saw your reflection. you did your very best for a stranger, 
what a great reflection!  

most likely, that this was a request that many overlooked, isn't a 
typical thing most do. however, your picture has given me a
new idea. because you have the whole window front, i can 
make a copy and 'insert" the poster if we ever come across it.  

making up a disney fantasy scrapebook. 2005, crt, i took one &
redesigned the whole thing into a baby-brag" book. i did this for my
wife. thinking that the princesses are also young ladies- and @
the age looking for their prince & beginning to think about 
babies, i created one for my wife & daughter. the idea was to 
"see" if the princesses would noticed it & give them extra treatment.
sleeping beauty blew right by & didn't even paused. so i thought 
it was going to be a "bust". however, snow white knew exactly 
what it was and she showered them with attention. she also 
pointed it out to the others so they got to stay between "shows." 
but before snow white left, she pulled our daughter aside and 
informed her how wonderful to have a mother that did such a
special thing. i of course, said nothing. when we got outside, my
wife reach down and squeezed my hand. if you knew my wife, 
then you would know how special of a reward that was. 

hopefully, when i go thru my wife pictures, there will be something 
i can add to your picture. 

hey?! have you ever seen auction kings on tv? they recently showed
a old tin with an old baseball card of ty cobb. the guy who appraised
it , really wanted it...paid $4,300 for that. you never know , when 
something can go up in value. 

people seem to give me my disney 'collection". a nurse friend gave 
me her disneyland tour book-1956. 

there i go again, taking to much, . can't wait to read 
you adventures. thanks so much- for sharing!


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

oh, did you see the lady that lost her memory cards? i feel bad
for her but can't think of anything to be encouraging. hope she 
get her cards back. 

it was her first trip.


----------



## ssuriano

So many photos I love it! Great TR!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Lil' Grumpy said:


> thank you, thank you for sharing & special thanks for trying. that
> means alot!
> 
> i can't remember [ must be getting too old,  ], for the life of me..
> i don't know what poster was in the the window..,maybe tangle?
> 
> one of the magical "thing" in life, sometimes a misfortune lead to bigger
> & better things. if this hadn't happened i would have never started
> looking @ the disneyland trips/reports section & would have missed
> all your wonderful adventures.
> 
> & while it easy to download, it does not feel right without asking.
> what you did meant so much, especially since our trips were so close
> together.
> 
> oh, sorry for taking so long, i had to work overtime @ work.
> 
> hope you are over your bug. & the rude encounter. even  @ work, it
> bugs me when others reach out with malice. [ ps, the reason i had
> to work over was because our unit received a very "high-risk"
> person...not because of staffing.]
> 
> in general, "human dynamics/mental health are so "stereo typed",that
> many living miserable/suffering lives will not learn, what they "could
> have" done differently..until it's too late. this knowledge, making up
> our important values, are also common grounds between the majority.
> it is the "denial'' where most begin their troubles.
> 
> ( in my line of work, i use lil'saying to convey some of life important
> lessons. one of them- "do the things today that you will want to
> remember tomorrow- is the best way to prevent regrets.)
> 
> as for your unpleasant encounter, would have puzzled and confused
> any person.
> 
> we have had some interesting line encounters over the years. 2oo6,
> we met prince harry fellow polo teammates. interesting enough,
> we shared a barbaros excursion with a couple from britian, and his
> mother was on the queen staff.
> 
> 
> ha! i saw your reflection. you did your very best for a stranger,
> what a great reflection!
> 
> most likely, that this was a request that many overlooked, isn't a
> typical thing most do. however, your picture has given me a
> new idea. because you have the whole window front, i can
> make a copy and 'insert" the poster if we ever come across it.
> 
> making up a disney fantasy scrapebook. 2005, crt, i took one &
> redesigned the whole thing into a baby-brag" book. i did this for my
> wife. thinking that the princesses are also young ladies- and @
> the age looking for their prince & beginning to think about
> babies, i created one for my wife & daughter. the idea was to
> "see" if the princesses would noticed it & give them extra treatment.
> sleeping beauty blew right by & didn't even paused. so i thought
> it was going to be a "bust". however, snow white knew exactly
> what it was and she showered them with attention. she also
> pointed it out to the others so they got to stay between "shows."
> but before snow white left, she pulled our daughter aside and
> informed her how wonderful to have a mother that did such a
> special thing. i of course, said nothing. when we got outside, my
> wife reach down and squeezed my hand. if you knew my wife,
> then you would know how special of a reward that was.
> 
> hopefully, when i go thru my wife pictures, there will be something
> i can add to your picture.
> 
> hey?! have you ever seen auction kings on tv? they recently showed
> a old tin with an old baseball card of ty cobb. the guy who appraised
> it , really wanted it...paid $4,300 for that. you never know , when
> something can go up in value.
> 
> people seem to give me my disney 'collection". a nurse friend gave
> me her disneyland tour book-1956.
> 
> there i go again, taking to much, . can't wait to read
> you adventures. thanks so much- for sharing!



Your welcome. 

I'm just glad that you are enjoying my TR and pictures. 

I just forgot about that man that Saturday morning. Even though it took us quite awhile to get inside the ACC that morning, but the main thing was that we did our shopping and got to see the WD Studios presentation that morning.

That is good t hear that this is the window that you want. I also have another picture of the window on the opposite side. You can check it out below.

Yes, I have seen Auction Kings on TV. Autograph sport memorabilia can go for a lot of money especially for players that are deceased. 

It was nice to read your comment this morning and thank you for following along my long TR. This is going to be quite a while to finish this TR. 

Oh yeah, here is the opposite movie poster from the Emporium








Lil' Grumpy said:


> oh, did you see the lady that lost her memory cards? i feel bad
> for her but can't think of anything to be encouraging. hope she
> get her cards back.
> 
> it was her first trip.



I saw that on the DL thread and I do feel bad for her. I hope she gets her cards back.




ssuriano said:


> So many photos I love it! Great TR!



Thank you ssuriano. TY for coming along.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I love the update. I was there with my family before the legends ceremony.


----------



## mvf-m11c

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I love the update. I was there with my family before the legends ceremony.



Thank you Kaitlin. How long did you and your family had to wait in the queue to get to the Expo that morning and how long did you wait in the legends Ceremony queue?

Now is time to get back to the TR. I will do the next update later tonight since I will be working today.

*Day 2  August 19, 2011  Part 2*​
I left off being in the queue for the Dream Store and it did took quite awhile to get to the Dream Store. While I was in the queue with my DA, we talked to a big time Disney fan right by us and asked what she was going to get at the Dream Store. She wanted to get all the D23 Expo merchandise and all the collectible pins. I was kind of worried that I won't be able to get all the pins when we checked out. But it was really insane that morning just like the 2009 Expo on the first day when there were quite a number of people to get in the Dream Store.

Here are more pics from the queue.

The Dream Store merchandise










Sorry about this picture since this is the only one from the Dream Store





When I was in the Dream Store, I picked up almost one of each D23 Expo shirt, each of the TRON monorail toy, Mark VII Monorail Toy, iPad case which has the Noahs art on it, 5 D23 Expo vinylmations, etc. My DA stayed in the queue since it was already lining up in the store. I'm sorry that I don't have any pictures from the queue since I was holding all those merchandise that morning. 

It took almost 1 hour to get to the register and then I asked for all the pins that were on my list including the D23 Expo pin, passholder pin, Legends pin, parks pins, 101 dalmatians pins, Jiminy Cricket pin, Star Tours pin, etc. It was just so crazy that morning with all the shopping. Its almost feels like that most of the people were here for the Dream Store then anything else. But I did see that there was quite a long line for the Disney Store.

When we left the area, it was already past 10:30 am and there was no time to get to the Legends Ceremony. So the next stop was the Disney Archives Store. When I talked to one of the DISers on Thursday night, I had to go to the Archives Store and do some shopping since they have stuff that are hard to find. So my DA and I head on over to the 2nd floor and to the Archives Store.

At the Archives store there was quite a long queue to get in so we waited just a few minutes. Now was the time to do a lot of shopping. The store was way smaller then the Dream Store, but they had a lot of neat items. I picked up a few pins, keychains, magazines, Archives book, etc. When I checked out, the queue was already in the store and we had to wait for awhile. When I got closer to the register, the staff at the ACC was extending the queue since it was way short and there were few registers.

When we finished the shopping at the Archives store, I asked my DA to get in queue for the Making of the LMAUA. So she head straight on over to the queue which is Stage 28 and I took all the merchandise that we bought that morning back to the hotel. I must have been carrying about 4 bags with me back to the hotel. It was heavy and I was sweating like a pig. 

It took me about 30 minutes to get back to BW Stovall's and back to the ACC.

When I was coming back to the ACC.





I head straight on over to the queue for Stage 28 on the 2nd floor and I relieved my DA for awhile in the queue so she can use the restroom. We had to wait quite awhile in the queue for the next presentation. But it did feel like it was worth it so we knew that we would be able to see the presentation. It was close to an hour when we were in the queue for the presentation. 

The queue inside one of the rooms





The queue started to move around 12:35 pm that afternoon and there were quite a number of people that were trying to get in the presentation.






We got a middle section of the room. There were quite a number of seats up front available. I would guess that it was for the Premier holders if they show up at the last second. Just a few minutes until the presentation was about to start, some people were moving up front so they can get a better view. 






Here are some pics from the "Making of the LMAUA". I will let the pictures tell the story since I am bad at describing it. Some of the pictures that I have seen were not good, so I am picking the good ones for this post. If you want to see the bad ones you can check it out right here on my flickr. The Imagineers for the presentation were Lisa Girolami, Larry Nikolai, and Chris Crump. Lisa was more interesting to hear then Larry and Chris. I am sorry that I didn't get a picture of them since there were quite a number of people in my way.












































































This one was quite funny since the CMs were playing around with the ride










When it was over my DA and I went back to the show room floor. 

That is it for this post and I will get back to you later tonight.

Thank you for following my TR at the D23 Expo & DLR.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

That looks really cool!! Too bad the Legends ceremony happened at the same time.


----------



## tksbaskets

Thanks for the update Bret~  WOW it looks crowded   Did you end up buying any of the merchandise?  It looked nice.

TK


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

, i am really enjoying your wonderful world of disney 
23 report! 


you are a very nice person. anyone reading can tell that & 
the "insights" to see things so many miss. 

fyi, lil'things, that's what my observations are based on facts. i saw
your pictures of the crowd,  & yet you took time to help me out. 
thank you.  

the insights? based on your pictures, giving my all kind of ideas for 
taking new pictures when we come back. [ we're trying for hawaii 
next may & of course a stop @ the grand california, } 

we are worry about irlene as our double dip @ cc is coming up
soon. sept. 18th.  . our pal mickey is bringing his 
rain gear. 


i never ever thought i would travel to disneyland. an interesting note,
on my first trip to wdw ; i had purchased post cards instead of taking 
pictures. years later, { ok-sometimes i don't pay close attention 
} one of the postcard had an error in which there is 
a major "disneyland "part"  instead of wdw.  [ they combined both 
parks together for some unknown reason- where it was meant to be 
all wdw.


----------



## deejdigsdis

What a treat to find a few more updates this morning!  Wow, I can't believe the crowds and the long lines you had at the Expo.  It sounds like you were able to buy a lot of what you were looking for.  The pictures of the making of The Little Mermaid ride were interesting.  I liked the "and there's always fun along the way" set.


----------



## mvf-m11c

WDWJonasGirl said:


> That looks really cool!! Too bad the Legends ceremony happened at the same time.



The "Making of the LMAUA" was nice, but it would have been a very nice day if I got to see the Legends Ceremony. It was nice to read and see the other DISers pictures. But I also was glad that I missed it since I got most of the D23 Expo merchandise that I wanted from the Dream Store and Archives Store.




tksbaskets said:


> Thanks for the update Bret~  WOW it looks crowded   Did you end up buying any of the merchandise?  It looked nice.
> 
> TK



Your welcome TK. It was really crowded that morning and the queues for the Dream Store were just crazy. I knew that it would be very crowded since most of the exclusive merchandise was available that morning.

Yes, I bought mostly all the exclusive pins at the Dream Store. That reminds me, I will post some pictures of the items that I have bought at the stores later tonight. You will like some of them. But my favorite merchandise at the Expo was the Mark VII Monorail toy set. 




Lil' Grumpy said:


> , i am really enjoying your wonderful world of disney
> 23 report!
> 
> 
> you are a very nice person. anyone reading can tell that &
> the "insights" to see things so many miss.
> 
> fyi, lil'things, that's what my observations are based on facts. i saw
> your pictures of the crowd,  & yet you took time to help me out.
> thank you.
> 
> the insights? based on your pictures, giving my all kind of ideas for
> taking new pictures when we come back. [ we're trying for hawaii
> next may & of course a stop @ the grand california, }
> 
> we are worry about irlene as our double dip @ cc is coming up
> soon. sept. 18th.  . our pal mickey is bringing his
> rain gear.
> 
> 
> i never ever thought i would travel to disneyland. an interesting note,
> on my first trip to wdw ; i had purchased post cards instead of taking
> pictures. years later, { ok-sometimes i don't pay close attention
> } one of the postcard had an error in which there is
> a major "disneyland "part"  instead of wdw.  [ they combined both
> parks together for some unknown reason- where it was meant to be
> all wdw.



Thank you Lil' Grumpy

It was no problem for taking pictures of the posters right next to the Emporium. I am so used to taking a lot of pictures at the parks and will take on some requests of looking for something in the park. It is always neat to look for the littlest detail at the park that not too many people talk about. 

Hope you and your family get to do the Hawaii trip and DLR trip next May. 

I hope that it will be fine and Irene will past when you get to September.

I have seen merchandise from DL and WDW and has the pictures of the other resorts.

Glad that you like the pictures from the Expo.




deejdigsdis said:


> What a treat to find a few more updates this morning!  Wow, I can't believe the crowds and the long lines you had at the Expo.  It sounds like you were able to buy a lot of what you were looking for.  The pictures of the making of The Little Mermaid ride were interesting.  I liked the "and there's always fun along the way" set.



Glad that you are enjoying your morning and checking out my updates at the D23 Expo Deej.  The crowds were long, but Saturday was way worse since that day was sold out and the other two days were not. I got most of the merchandise that I wanted to get at the Expo. Maybe just a few that I wish I got, but overall it was fun. The Making of the LMAUA was great and to learn all the tricks they did to make the ride a reality. The "and there's always fun along the way" set was really neat to see since you see Flounder in a Cars Land color theme and Eric with a tattoo on his right arm.


Sorry about last night since I said that I will be updating my TR, but I was busy last night. I will get back to the TR later tonight. 

Thank you for following along everyone.


----------



## Happy 2 B Me

what can I say other than "I love your trip reports" The pictures alone are wonderful.  I get so much information from your reports.   Looking forward to updates.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Happy 2 B Me said:


> what can I say other than "I love your trip reports" The pictures alone are wonderful.  I get so much information from your reports.   Looking forward to updates.



Thank you Happy 2 B Me Glad that you came along my TR.


*Day 2  August 19, 2011  Part 3*​
I have just left off at the Stage 28 for the Making of the LMAUA. My DA and I head on out of Stage 28 and back downstairs to the D23 arena for the Walt Disney Parks and Resorts presentation. There were quite a number of people heading out of Stage 28 and back downstairs.






When we were back in the show room floor, it was not that bad, but the queues for the Dream Store and the Disney Store were quite long. It didnt surprise me for those people to wait in the queues for the merchandise.











Around 2 pm my DA and I were in the queue for the WD Parks and Resorts presentation. We didnt have to wait that long to get moving in the queue. While we were waiting, we watched the monitors in the queue. They showed commercials, schedules, etc. about the Disney company.
















It was around 3:10 pm, the queue started to move and we were on our way inside the arena. 











Since the bottom and 2nd floor were full we went to the third floor of the arena. 






They had a lot of trivia while we were waiting. Do you know the answer for this question?










Now is the time for the WD Parks and Resorts presentation. I will try to tell you the presentation as best as I can from my watching it. I know that there are a lot of different sites that told you about the presentation. Here is my pictures and what I have heard at the WD Parks and Resorts presentation.

The talking Mickey playing the drums.










Tom Staggs and Mickey Mouse










Tom Staggs talking about the HKDL three expansion lands















Staggs now talking about the MK Fantasyland Expansion





Bruce Vaughn Chief Creative Executive of WD Imagineering was on stage talking about the FL Expansion





MK New Fantasyland opening in the Fall of 2012










They also showed the model the FL Expansion. I didnt see the expansion at the WD Parks and Resorts pavilion, but I will show you later on this TR.










Ariels Undersea Adventure model





That is it for tonight and I will get back to you tomorrow.

Thank you for following along my TR at the D23 Expo & DLR


----------



## mvf-m11c

I was a little bored tonight so I thought it would be nice to put up part 2 of the WD Parks and Resorts presentation. 

*Day 1  August 19, 2011  Part 4*​
I just left off at the WD Parks and Resorts presentation and now we are back to the presentation. Bruce Vaughn still kept talking about the expansion of the new FL at the MK.

The Little Mermaid home





Beauty and the Beast home





He also talked about the AA Lumiere at the attraction










Snow White home





The ride vehicle for the Seven Dwarfs Mine Train




















After the MK Fantasyland Expansion, Tom Staggs talked about the Aulani Resort & Spa in Hawaii.











Also they had a nice presentation with the dancers from the Aulani Resort and Spa











http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6200/6061422476_fa137531b8_b.jpg/img]

More photos from the Aulani Resort and Spa
[img]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6088/6061423236_e93d33d8ed_b.jpg




















Now pictures from Shanghai Disney Resort










Bob Weiss Executive Vice President Creative of WD Imagineering was on stage discussing Shanghai Disney Resort










Construction site of Shanghai Disney Resort















Thats it for this post since I am out of pics, I will get back to you.

Thank you


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now is the time to get back to the WD Parks and Resorts presentation at the D23 Arena during the D23 Expo

*Day 1  August 19, 2011  Part 5*​
I just have left off with clips of Shanghai Disney Resort with Bob Weiss and Tom Staggs. They were talking about the newest Disney Resort and showing more concepts of the resort. Here are the pics from the Shanghai Disney Resort.











Bob Weiss said that the castle was using some parts of the Princess Stories










3D art of the Shanghai Disney Resort Castle which is also a ride.



































Pictures of the ride underneath the castle. 










After the Shanghai Disney Resort, Tom now was talking about DCA. Even though it was nice to hear more about the DCA expansion, I was hoping to hear anything new about the expansion. But most of that was at the other presentations during the Expo. So I wasn't expecting a lot of the littlest details about the Buena Vista Street and Cars Land. It was nice to see it.




































Now to take the stage was Kathy Mangum Executive Producer of WDI. She talked about Cars Land which was really exciting since this will be a pre show until the Cars Land presentation on Sunday which I know you all are waiting to hear.











They showed all in the crowds of their pictures that they taken so they can get the details of Cars Land. 















That it for this post since I am out of pics. I will get back to you later tonight.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I love the update!! I was seeing the So Random people at the time.


----------



## mvf-m11c

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I love the update!! I was seeing the So Random people at the time.



Thank you Kaitlin. How did you like the seeing the cast of "So Random"? 


*Day 1  August 19, 2011  Part 6*​
I just left off with Kathy Mangum talking about the Cars Land project and we are back to it. It was neat to hear about their road trip to Texas to get ideas for Cars Land.











Now the pictures of Cars Land where it is right now. It was neat to see some of the pics from a better angle. I still like taking pictures of Cars Land from MFW and from the Blue Sky Cellar. Here are more pics of Cars Land.

Cars Land





That is one big wheel nut.










The Cozy Cone Motel which will be a eating area










Luigi's Flying Tires platform. I am looking forward to this ride after not experiencing the Flying Saucers back in the 60s. This is the ride I am looking forward to the most at Cars Land.















Radiator Spring Racers pics




















Tom Staggs and John Lasseter during the testing of the racer last year










The CMs who are working in Cars Land will be wearing the shirts that John Lasseter is wearing a lot of the times you see him which is neat.





Now they showed more random pics of what could have been in Cars Land




















More art clips of what Radiator Springs Racers will be like










Thats it for this post and I will get to the next one later tonight.


----------



## Wonder2008

Thank you for posting all of those pictures of Cars Land.  I could not attend the Expo (although I really wanted to), so I appreciate you sharing these and your other Expo pictures with us.

Keep the pictures coming!
Robert


----------



## tksbaskets

Great update Bret!    I'm looking forward to Cars Land.  It always amazes me how Disney re-models the parks to keep them fresh and new.  Many more reasons to visit!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Kaitlin. How did you like the seeing the cast of "So Random"?



It was crazy.


----------



## kaoden39

Thank you Bret!!  I am getting really excited for Cars Land.  Do you have any idea when it is supposed to open?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Wonder2008 said:


> Thank you for posting all of those pictures of Cars Land.  I could not attend the Expo (although I really wanted to), so I appreciate you sharing these and your other Expo pictures with us.
> 
> Keep the pictures coming!
> Robert



Your welcome Robert. Thank you for coming along my TR. The Expo was great and exciting. 




tksbaskets said:


> Great update Bret!    I'm looking forward to Cars Land.  It always amazes me how Disney re-models the parks to keep them fresh and new.  Many more reasons to visit!



Thank you TK. Same here, I been looking to Cars Land ever since Disney have made the announcement of the new land. Disney always have these arts and some of them never made it to the land, but it is always neat to look at drawings that are not part of the original plan. I can't wait till it opens next year. 




WDWJonasGirl said:


> It was crazy.



I see. The whole day was crazy, but not as worse as Saturday which was the busiest out of all the days.




kaoden39 said:


> Thank you Bret!!  I am getting really excited for Cars Land.  Do you have any idea when it is supposed to open?



Your welcome Michele. Tom Staggs didn't say what is the official opening date for Cars Land even at the Cars Land presentation didn't give us the answer. All I heard at the presentation that it will be open during the summertime. I hope that they do have soft openings just like they did with the LMAUA & ST.


I will have the other part of the WD Parks and Resorts presentation up shortly so stay tuned.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  August 19, 2011  Part 7*​
Now to get back to the TR. I have left off with concept arts of Cars Land and all the pictures were really neat to see. It will get even better when I get to Sunday for the Cars Land presentation at Stage 23.

Some pics of Disneyland while Tom Staggs introduce the next person.










George Kalogridis the President of the DLR was now on stage










He was talking about the upcoming plans for DL which will surprise some of you. If you have seen and read about the new faire so this is not new news to you.






He talked about old attractions at DL which includes the America the Beautiful and Tahitian Terrace Restaurant which is good to hear about old attractions and restaurants that are not at DL anymore.





If you have already read on the other websites, George has made an announcement and turn the Carnation Plaza Gardens into the Princess Fantasy Faire in the future. This will be a good spot for guests to meet their favorite princesses.

























This concludes the presentation during the WD Parks and Resorts presentation.










This presentation was good. We know some of the newest stuff what is happening at the Parks and Resorts. The one that caught my eye the most was the new Fantasy Faire which will take place for the Carnation Plaza Gardens. I am kind of sad to see the CPG go in the future, but it will be nice for a meet and greet for the guests.

When we left, we we head on over to the Disney Volunteer pavilion. On the way, I took a pic of the IASW store.





There were quite a number of people walking around after the presentation.





Disney Volunteer Pavilion





Then our next stop was the WD Parks and Resorts pavilion which was called the "Carousel of Projects" There was a small line to get in the presenation, but we only had to wait about a few minutes until we got inside. This is almsot similar to the one back in 2009 which they took us in a small room and showed some videos of the WD Parks and Resorts.


























After the presentation was over, we head on in the Carousel of Project.





This is it for the posts and I will get back to it tomorrow.


----------



## ssuriano

Loving the updates and great photos!


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

i 'm still reading & following your wonderful "old"-world adventures, 

& i am just amazed as the first one! 

thanks for showing the new hawaii project....that will be our next 
year "big" trip. 

truly amazing when i recall that bug...hitching a ride from your
earlier report. guess it wouldn't been so bad if the bug was
"flik" & his circus of  friends `


----------



## JH87

I am sooooooo excited for Buena Vista St!!! Great pics!


----------



## kaoden39

Wonderful update again!!  Did say what they are going to do with the current Princess Fun Faire?  Are they going to go back to plays back there?  That would be cool.


----------



## mvf-m11c

ssuriano said:


> Loving the updates and great photos!



Thank you ssuriano. 




Lil' Grumpy said:


> i 'm still reading & following your wonderful "old"-world adventures,
> 
> & i am just amazed as the first one!
> 
> thanks for showing the new hawaii project....that will be our next
> year "big" trip.
> 
> truly amazing when i recall that bug...hitching a ride from your
> earlier report. guess it wouldn't been so bad if the bug was
> "flik" & his circus of  friends `



Thank you Lil' Grumpy

The Aulani Resort and Spa looks very nice. I hope that you will be able to go to that resort since the presentation showed a lot of nice pictures.

Yea, good thing that it was only a minor bump during that day. But it didn't affected the whole day which was a good thing.




JH87 said:


> I am sooooooo excited for Buena Vista St!!! Great pics!



Same here Jillian. I can't wait until Buena Vista Street is opened next summer. The alternate queue to DCA is not that bad as I have heard. 

Thank you




kaoden39 said:


> Wonderful update again!!  Did say what they are going to do with the current Princess Fun Faire?  Are they going to go back to plays back there?  That would be cool.



Thank you Michele.

I have heard that guests will travel through a village square surrounded by fairytale cottages and pavilions to the heart of the square. The village square will come alive with activities and entertainment, including a Royal Ribbon Parade where guests can dance and interact with Belle or Rapunzel. Guests can visit the their favorite Disney royalty at the Fantasy Faire.

The Fantasy Faire Stage will be a new entertainment venue where the stories of Disneys fairy tale heroes and heroines will be brought to life, letting guests become part of the story as well.

‪And at night, the Fantasy Faire Stage will come alive with the classic music and dance offerings that Disneyland park guests have loved for years.

That is very interesting for the young kids to meet their favorite Disney princesses and get to interact with them with all sorts of activities and entertainment. 


I will get back to the TR later tonight so stay tune.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you ssuriano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lil' Grumpy
> 
> The Aulani Resort and Spa looks very nice. I hope that you will be able to go to that resort since the presentation showed a lot of nice pictures.
> 
> Yea, good thing that it was only a minor bump during that day. But it didn't affected the whole day which was a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here Jillian. I can't wait until Buena Vista Street is opened next summer. The alternate queue to DCA is not that bad as I have heard.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Michele.
> 
> I have heard that guests will travel through a village square surrounded by fairytale cottages and pavilions to the heart of the square. The village square will come alive with activities and entertainment, including a Royal Ribbon Parade where guests can dance and interact with Belle or Rapunzel. Guests can visit the their favorite Disney royalty at the Fantasy Faire.
> 
> The Fantasy Faire Stage will be a new entertainment venue where the stories of Disneys fairy tale heroes and heroines will be brought to life, letting guests become part of the story as well.
> 
> ‪And at night, the Fantasy Faire Stage will come alive with the classic music and dance offerings that Disneyland park guests have loved for years.
> 
> That is very interesting for the young kids to meet their favorite Disney princesses and get to interact with them with all sorts of activities and entertainment.
> 
> 
> I will get back to the TR later tonight so stay tune.





Young kids?  I am excited at the thought myself.  That sounds great!!  Thank you.  I look forward to your next installment!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Young kids?  I am excited at the thought myself.  That sounds great!!  Thank you.  I look forward to your next installment!!



It will be interesting to see the Fantasy Faire in the future.


Now here are pictures from the WD Parks and Resorts Pavilion. Hey skiingfast (Matt) this is what you want me to get for you when I was at the Expo. Hope you enjoy all these pictures. This will take awhile to show everyone the pics, so here are the pics from the pavilion.

*Day 1  August 19, 2011  Part 8*​
I have just left off at the WD Parks and Resorts pavilion. They showed a lot of models and ride vehicles for Cars Land.

Arts of the new Fantasyland at the MK




















Now here are pics from the Fantasyland at the MK. It was neat to see the model of the new FL at the MK.














































The Seven Dwarfs Mine Train ride




















New Dumbo ride






























After taking pictures of the Fantasyland Expansion model, the next model was the Seven Dwarfs Mine train car which is neat.











Thats it for now since I am out of pics for this post, but I will get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## skiingfast

Just got caught up to when you go over to DCA.

Good BVS from the Monorail.  Though there is a lot of stuff cluttering the area it gives a good feel for the size of the new plaza.


Notice you had a meteor in one photo near the Matterhorn.  A hidden Mickey near BTMRR too.  On purpose?  Hard to tell.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love it!! I can't wait to see the new Fantasyland when I go in 2014.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Just got caught up to when you go over to DCA.
> 
> Good BVS from the Monorail.  Though there is a lot of stuff cluttering the area it gives a good feel for the size of the new plaza.
> 
> 
> Notice you had a meteor in one photo near the Matterhorn.  A hidden Mickey near BTMRR too.  On purpose?  Hard to tell.



Thanks for coming along Matt.

Thank you. I was lucky to get some nice pics of the Carthay Circle Theater from the Monorail. 

Some of the photos were on purpose and some were just lucky. 




WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love it!! I can't wait to see the new Fantasyland when I go in 2014.



Thanks Kaitlin. Just like you, I can't wait to see it in the future. But I will get to see part of the construction when I go to WDW in December this year.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

mvf-m11c said:


> Thanks Kaitlin. Just like you, I can't wait to see it in the future. But I will get to see part of the construction when I go to WDW in December this year.



I can't wait to see how it's going. I will not return until 2014.


----------



## mvf-m11c

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I can't wait to see how it's going. I will not return until 2014.



I will remember to get the pics some pics of the FL Expansion when I go down there in December.


*Day 2  August 19, 2011  Part 9*​
I have just left off at the WD Parks and Resorts pavilion and just finished taking pics of the Fantasyland Expansion model. Now I went around the area and took more photos of different models of Buena Vista Street and the front entrance.

Carthay Circle Theater Model





Just right in the center of the room was the Buena Vista Street Concept model. The model was really neat and interesting to see what the layout is like when it is complete next year.

Buena Vista Street Concept Model










Next was the ride vehicle of Maters Junkyard Jamoree. It was neat to see the actual ride vehicle for the ride. This ride will incorporate the same ride technology as Francis' Ladybug Boogie which the ride vehicles go on a different platform.






Right by Maters Junkyard Jamboree ride vehicle was Red the fire truck from the movie Cars. The neat thing about it was that its eyes were moving around from the window. 






Next was the Radiator Spring Racers ride vehicle for the ride. 





While we were still in the pavilion, we went around to look at the other presentations around the area.











It was around 5:30 pm and we were getting hungry since we didnt eat any lunch that afternoon. But before we head on out we stopped at the Mickey of Glendale store which is right next to the WD Parks and Resorts pavilion and went shopping. Even though I dont have any pics of the store, but when you look at the last pic right behind the Radiator Springs Racer, there is a curtain where the store is.

When we finished our shopping it took almost 30 minutes to wait in another queue and went shopping in the store. All the stores had long queues the whole time and it was kind of frustrating. But that is part of it while you are shopping for exclusive items at the Expo.

I bought a few items at the Mickeys of Glendale store which was a couple of polo shirts which has the Carousel of Projects logo, WDI shirts, the Cars Land pins, and some WDI cups. Most of them were for myself while I got some stuff for my family and friends.

Once the shopping was finished, I wanted to stop back at the Dream Store and see what pins were still available. I did pick up a few more pins that were available that night. On the way out, I had to take some pics of the silent auctions items that will be at the auction on Saturday night.

Lot #5 Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum figures





Lot #31 Alice figure





Lot #7 POTC billboard





Lot #34 PP ride vehicle





Lot #9 The giant snowglobe of SB Castle from the Emporium at DL.





Lot #22 Vinylmation coffee table





Lot #11 JC Zebra





After getting pics of the silent auction, the two of us have called it a night at the D23 Expo. 

We left around 6:15pm and we were on our way back to the hotel. But since we barely ate that day, we went to Coco which is right next to BW Stovalls. The two of us went back to the room and dropped our stuff. I actually brought my video camera and tripod to the restaurant. I planned on going to DL that night and videotape Magical that night. I could have easily stayed at the Expo for more shopping, but the two of us were exhausted after a long day. My DA didnt want to go to DL that night so when we finished, she went back to the hotel while I went to the park that night.

It was around 6:45pm that we got in the restaurant and when we finished it was around 7:25 pm. So I took all my equipment with me and went straight to DL while my DA went back to the room. I just walked down on Disneyland Drive and it took me about 15 minutes to get to the park.

When I arrived at the Hub around 7:45 pm, there were a few groups of people waiting on the curb side by the Hub. I knew that I needed to get there at least 7:00 pm to get the middle, but this was a good opportunity to try a different angle of videotaping the fireworks. I was about 10 people on the right side of the middle of the curb side Hub by the Tomorrowland side.






While I was waiting for the fireworks, I talked to a family right next to me and this was there first time seeing the fireworks. They asked me if this was a great spot to see the fireworks and I said yes it was a good spot to see the fireworks. They waited just about the same time as me when I got to the Hub. It was nice to talk to the family right next to me while we were waiting for the fireworks. 











While the Matterhorn was closed, there were some people in the mountain doing some work.










Around the Hub, more and more people started to show up and about half an hour till the fireworks. When I set up my tripod since I got there, a family tried to force their way on the curb side where I set up my tripod and myself. I told them that I got this spot and I asked them nicely not to get on the curb. They were a little disappointed at first, but they should know that they cant just force there way in when someone has spent a few hours. I told them that they can be in front of me as long as they dont touch the tripod. 






The 9:30 pm Magical fireworks show started and surprisingly they didnt show Dumbo that night. It didnt feel like it was windy that day, I was a little disappointed that Dumbo didnt fly that night. Here are some pics from Magical from my video camera. I will also upload Magical tomorrow. Even this is not as better as the last Magical fireworks that I have videotaped in May, it was nice to see it from a different angle.





















Thats it for tonight and I will get back to the TR tomorrow.


----------



## skiingfast

Catching up.
Did you have to ask for pins at the checkout of the Dream Store?

LM presentations was interesting for a already open ride.  It's nice how they showed all the vendors that work on it.


----------



## deejdigsdis

I'm all caught up once again!  I really enjoyed your updates.  I liked the pictures of what Buena Vista Street will look like -- especially those old-time street lamps.  

My favorite item from the auction item pictures you showed was the Peter Pan ride vehicle.  That would be so cool to have that.  I'd like to know how much those items went for.

Is the Seven Dwarves Mine Train ride a slower ride like Casey Jr. or is it faster like Gadget's Go Coaster?  Looks nice.


----------



## Wonder2008

Thank you for those pictures of the New Fantasyland model - it looks really great.  I'm going to be at Walt Disney World in December as well, so I'm eager to see how construction is coming along!

Robert


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Catching up.
> Did you have to ask for pins at the checkout of the Dream Store?
> 
> LM presentations was interesting for a already open ride.  It's nice how they showed all the vendors that work on it.



Yes, all the pins at the Dream Store were at the checkout. This is the samething that the Dream Store did back in 2009. The CMs give you a sheet of the pins which is available and you mark how many you want. Most of them were limited to 2 while some of them go up to 10. The one that I wanted the most was the Legends pin in which I got 3 of them. I bought two while my DA also bought two, but she wanted only one.

It was neat to see the pictures of how they created the LMAUA. I can't wait to show you the Buena Vista Street pics.




deejdigsdis said:


> I'm all caught up once again!  I really enjoyed your updates.  I liked the pictures of what Buena Vista Street will look like -- especially those old-time street lamps.
> 
> My favorite item from the auction item pictures you showed was the Peter Pan ride vehicle.  That would be so cool to have that.  I'd like to know how much those items went for.
> 
> Is the Seven Dwarves Mine Train ride a slower ride like Casey Jr. or is it faster like Gadget's Go Coaster?  Looks nice.



Thank you Deej. The Buena Vista Street model looks very nice and will be even better when it opens next year.

The Peter Pan ride vehicle was very nice. Just like the 2009 which they had one for auction. I wonder where in the world would you put the pp ride vehicle? I read on franandaj TR and reported that it went around $30,000. That wasn't the most expensive item at the show, I read that the most expensive item that sold at the the auction was the WDW HM attraction ghosts which went around $38,000. 

It is a a little bit like the Casey Jr. Le Petit Train du Cirque at Disneyland Paris. Which will be on a roller coaster track.



Wonder2008 said:


> Thank you for those pictures of the New Fantasyland model - it looks really great.  I'm going to be at Walt Disney World in December as well, so I'm eager to see how construction is coming along!
> 
> Robert



Thank you Robert. The FL model is very nice and gets us an idea what it will be like next year when it opens. I always like to see construction areas at the parks since you will never see something like that in the future (unless they are going to close it and do something else). Hope you have a great time at WDW in December as well.


I will try to get my update up tonight, but after tonight I will be away from my CPU for a few days so I will get back to you later this week. I will still respond to the posts from all you wonderful DISers. 

Thank you for coming along.


----------



## skiingfast

I finally caught up!

It was great.  Too bad you couldn't walk around the back of the model for the FLE.  Did they have a cloud going over it, some shots have dark spots?

Can't wait for trees in the DCA entrance.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

All caught up. It will be interesting to see the new Fantasyland.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I finally caught up!
> 
> It was great.  Too bad you couldn't walk around the back of the model for the FLE.  Did they have a cloud going over it, some shots have dark spots?
> 
> Can't wait for trees in the DCA entrance.



Thank you Matt. Yea, it would have been nice to look at the FLE model from all four positions, but the Imagineers got to make it interesting with the background. There were some clouds in the background.

I can't wait to see the new Buena Vista Street entrance. I can't to see what it would look like in November.




WDWJonasGirl said:


> All caught up. It will be interesting to see the new Fantasyland.



Same here. 


I did say last night that I won't do any updates, but I have finished the last part of the day on Friday August 19. So just wait a few minutes while I upload it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 19, 2011  Part 10*​
After Magical fireworks, I went to IASW and go see The Magic, the Memories, and You. It took quite awhile to get out around the Hub and head on over to FL and to IASW. 

I went through the TL side since I always like seeing the FNSV lagoon at night. There was not a long line for FNSV. It was so weird to see the Matterhorn not opened this time at night since it does draw a lot of people.






I just passed the Matterhorn and passed SLCB. I got to IASW around a half an hour till the show and I just waited awhile until the show started. I did not videotape the show since I just wanted to see it without worrying about the video camera. While I was waiting most of the people started to show up about 5 minutes until the Memories started at 10:30 pm. Most of the people just walked on IASW while some people are waiting for the 10:30 pm Memories.






After the 10:30 The Magic, the Memories, and You, it was time to head on back to the hotel after a long night at the Expo. I was thinking of going on the DLRR, but since I wanted to walk around TL so I can look at the Matterhorn while it is still closed.

Matterhorn at night





Even though you cant see clearly from this pic, there was quite a number of people around SLCB





I got to Tomorrowland and I head on over to the TL monorail station and head back to the hotel. It was nice to see that the DL monorails are running two trains this late at night instead of just running one of them. I haven't still seen monorail red since it was still undergoing maintenance.

FNSV dock which one of the subs was already in the side dock while one is on the side during the whole day.





When I got to the station, Monorail Orange has already left the station, so I just waited for Monorail Blue to arrive at the station. While I waited, I took some pics around the area until Monorail Blue arrived at the station.

Matterhorn Mountain





FNSV dock





I rode the Monorail until I got to the DTD Monorail station. When I exited the monorail station, there was a band playing right next to the ESPN Zone. I didnt stay and find out who was playing, but I did get some pics on the way.











It took about 12-15 minutes to walk from DTD to BW Stovalls. It was around 11:30pm when I got back to the room. I took a shower and was on the CPU to upload the pictures from the D23 Expo that night. Then I went to bed around midnight and called it for the night.

It was a lot of fun that day and it was also bad. The best part was that I got to do all my shopping that day, go to the WD Parks and Resorts presentation, the Making of the LMAUA, and the WD Parks and Resorts pavilion. The bad part was that I just missed the Legends Ceremony which I also didnt regret since I got to shop at the Dream Store and the Archives Store.

My DA has learned a lot at the Expo and was excited to go with me that weekend.

Got to go to DL that night and see Magical and Memories. 

This will be the last update to the TR after Sunday. I will get back to you as soon as possible.

Thank you


----------



## mvf-m11c

There is no TR today since I worked at a Anime show this weekend in Sacramento. Today I will be posting some pics of the merchandise that I have got at the D23 Expo a few weeks ago. Here are some pics of the merchandise that I bought, it is not everything that I have bought but it is a start. Hope you enjoy the pics.

Pins, lanyards and key chains from the Dream Store, Mickey's of Glendale Store at the WD Parks and Resorts pavilion and the D23 Archives Store





101 Dalmation pin set, mickey ears, Cars Land hat from the Mickey's of Glendale store





Two of the TRON  Disney Monorails & a D23 Vinylmation





WED Imagineering shirt from the Mickey's of Glendale Store





I'm a Disney Geek shirt from the Disney Archives Store





D23 Expo 2011 Logo T-shirt





Remember It All Started With A Mouse Adult T-shirt by Artist, Noah





I will get back to the TR tomorrow after the Anime Show.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love all the things you bought!!


----------



## kaoden39

Wow Bret you got a lot of stuff.  I love the "It all started with a mouse" shirt.


----------



## mvf-m11c

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love all the things you bought!!



Thank you Kaitlin.




kaoden39 said:


> Wow Bret you got a lot of stuff.  I love the "It all started with a mouse" shirt.



Thank you Michele. That is about half of the stuff that I have bought from the D23 Expo. I must have bought around 50 items during the D23 Expo. Some of them I gave to my family and friends while I kept at least 3/4 of them. The last shirt that I posted was a very nice one and I think I will not wear it until the 2013 D23 Expo if they have one. I didn't wear any of my 2009 D23 Expo shirts until that day on Friday the 19th. I knew one day I would wear it and it was great to wear that shirt on the opening day of the 2011 D23 Expo.


It’s now time to get back to the TR after a few days away while I was working at a Anime Convention this weekend. It was fun and got to see a lot of nice costume. I even got to see some people dressed up as Belle, Snow White, and Rapunzel. 

Let’s get to the TR. Oh yeah, one more thing that since I didn’t bring my camera first part of that Saturday morning since my DA didn’t want us to get our phones and cameras from the check point after the WD Studios presentation. So I comply with her and didn’t do it, but I did regret it later that day. For the people that have been following my live TR a few weeks ago, it was a bad experience that morning, but I will get to that shortly. 

*Day 1 – August 20, 2011 – Part 1*​
On a nice cloudy Saturday morning, I woke up around 5 am that Saturday morning so I could head in the queue for the 2nd day at the D23 Expo. I knew that this day would be even way busier since I have heard from the staff on Friday that it will be a sold out event. Since there will be more people at the queue that morning, I set my self up an hour early to get in the queue for the shopping at the Dream Store. 

I got up early but my DA didn’t because I told her that at least one of us needs to be in the queue that Saturday morning. So my DA stayed in the room while I went to the ACC.

When I got to the ACC, the waiting area at the queue was right by the door windows at the ACC. I got in the queue around 6 am that morning. I was in a great spot for the two of us to get in the queue for the WD Studios presentation and get a good spot to get the pins at the Dream Store. When I got in the queue, one of the staff members asked how many people are with me and I said two. She told me that everyone in your party needs to be in the queue before one hour the ACC opens. This was really bad since I told my DA to meet me at the queue with one hour to the opening of the ACC. 

It was close to 6:30 am and all of a sudden I had a stomach ache. I know that this was a bad time to get a stomach ache when it was close to the opening of the ACC and I didn’t have my phone to call my DA that morning. I asked a man that was in front of me if he could save my spot while I used the restroom at the Hilton hotel. He said that he could save my spot for me when I returned to the line. I thanked him a lot and I was about to offer him a drink after watching my spot.

After I used the restroom at the Hilton hotel, I went back in the queue and looked for the gentleman that was saving my spot. When I found him I thanked him for saving my spot. Then out of no where he told me to get back at the end of the line. I told him that I asked him to save my spot and he said yes. He said that he doesn’t remember me for saying that I would save me my spot. He was about to call the staff and escort me out of the line and he said to asked the other people around him and say if they know me. The people right next to him didn’t say anything and said get back in the line since it is still short. I didn’t argue with that man and just walked out of the queue around that man and went back at the end of the queue. Since the queue was in a organize swivel line, I was almost about half more back from the queue. I was really mad that the man that would save my spot while I used the restroom wouldn’t let me back in the queue. Plus he lied to me that he doesn’t know me and responded in a rude manner.

While I was waiting in the queue, my DA had trouble finding me and she just arrived before it got to 8 am that Saturday morning. She was wondering why I was way back in the queue and I told her everything that happened that morning. She was kind of surprise to hear that, but she told me to make sure I was fine before I head on out.

When it got to around 8:30 am, the staff started to let the D23 members into the ACC. When we got inside the ACC, my DA head on over to the D23 Arena queue while I head on over to the Dream Store queue.

On the way over to the Dream Store queue, I saw a LGMH on a gentleman. I asked if that was a LGMH and said yes. When I looked at his ID name, it was HydroGuy. I was kind of surprise to meet him inside the queue that morning and we talked for awhile. He was heading on over to the D23 Arena for the WD Studios presentation and I told him to see him around the Expo. 

When we parted, I head on over to the Dream Store and got in the queue. I had to only wait around 15 minutes in the queue to get in the queue. 

It was already 9 am and the staff let people in the Dream Store queue in the showroom floor and head on over to the Dream Store. When I got inside the store, I first head on over to the check out point and get the Dumbo pins. On Friday, the Dalmatians pins were available, this day it was Dumbo. I only had to wait about 5 minutes in the queue to get the pins.

Then I head on over to the D23 Arena queue and meet up with my DA. I got in the queue around 9:20 am and waited with her in the queue. She asked me if I had to go through the check-point for all electronics and I told her that I didn’t have to go through that. She was kind of surprise to hear that I didn’t go through the check-point. This year, the security check point was right by the queue entrance instead of getting closer to the arena. 

We waited only about 15 minutes in the queue and all of a sudden it started to move. The line kept moving slowly since there are a lot of people. 

When we got inside the arena, we were on the 2nd floor of the arena and we were almost in the center of the arena. While we were waiting, the side screens were showing the questions and answers while we were waiting. Some of them were the same while some are one that we didn’t see. 

The WD Studios presentation started at 10:30 am and we were all excited. First off was Rich Ross Chairman of the WD Studios was talking about all the upcoming Disney movies. John Lasseter made an appearance at the presentation. He also announced of upcoming movies such as Disney Pixar “Planes” in 2013, “Wreck it Ralph” in 2012, Brave which is showing in 2012 and “Monsters University” in 2013. We also got to see some actors and actresses show up when they announce each of the movies. Billy Crystal, John Cryer, Kelly MacDonald, Kevin McKidd, Sarah Silverman made an appearance plus many others but I can not name all of them. This is what I have wrriten down while I was watching the presentation. 

Also Pixar announced two new films during the presentation which are unknown titles right now. One of them is “The Untitled Pixar Movie about Dinosaurs” which is to be show in the Holiday 2013. The director is Bob Peterson. The other movie which is an untitled movie is “You See Inside the Brain” which should be out in the summer of 2014. It is directed by Steve Docter.

We also got free poster of the movie “Brave” and also a cupcake while we attended the presentation.





The WD Studios presentation also announced the movies “John Carter” in 2012, Tim  Burton next movie which is called “Frankenweenie” in 2012, “The Odd Life of Timothy Green” in 2012, and also “The Muppets” movie later this year. During the “Frankenweenie” talkings, we got to see a model of Sparkey the dog in the movie. We also got to see actors and actresses from the movie just like the first announcement of Pixar. We got to see Jason Segal, Kermit, Miss Piggy, Taylor Kitsch, Lynn Collins, Willem Dafoe, Jennifer Garner. That is just a few of them and it was neat to see Miss Piggy as the passenger on a motorcycle.

When the WD Studios presentation was over, my DA and I head on over to Stage 28 on the 2nd floor for the Buena Vista Street presentation at 2:45 pm. It was just a mad house getting on out of the arena. Since we didn’t bring any of our electronics, we just passed by the check point to get the electronics and head on over to Stage 28. 

We got in line with one and a half hours until the presentation. We had to go inside Stage 28 queue since the outside queue was already full. While we were in the queue, I saw HydroGuy just behind us. I told him that I will be back since I need to go back to the hotel room and get our electronics. So my DA stayed behind at the Stage 28 queue while I head on back to the hotel room.

It took about 15 minutes to get back to the room and I got all our phones, iPad, cameras, etc. It took another 15 minutes to get back to the ACC and it was nice and quiet outside the convention center.











Before I went back to the queue, I went back to the show room floor and took some more pics around the area. Some of the pics were so bad that I decided not to show them.

Entrance to the show room floor





When I got back to the queue with about 30 minutes until we were led into Stage 28, I got my DA some lunch on the 2nd floor. When I dropped all my stuff with my DA, I went over to talk to HydroGuy and asked him about his experience at the D23 Expo. He is a very nice gentleman and we talked a lot about the Expo and Disneyland.

With about 20 minutes until the Buena Vista Street presentation, we started to move and were in Stage 28. I head on back with my DA and hope that HydroGuy enjoy the presentation just like me.






The presentation was all about the new Buena Vista Street. I was very excited to hear about the new land when it opens in 2012. Lisa Girolami, Ray Spencer and Coulter Winn were the Imagineers talking about Buena Vista Street. Since I am bad at describing the details of the presentation, I’ll let the pictures talk about it.

I would say that we seen this picture a lot at the Blue Sky Cellar





Buena Vista Street opening screen










A blueprint map of Buena Vista Street





This picture shows where the old entrance and landscape of the old DCA entrance in red





The planned Buena Vista Street





The new turnstiles to DCA which we have seen already





More art of the new Buena Vista Street





Red Car Trolley station by the main entrance





Designs of the buildings on BVS





Los Feliz Five & Dime art





Los Feliz Five & Dime art





Elias & CO art





Elias & CO placement which is where the former Greeting from California store will be located





More art designs of the uildings










Art picture inside on of the stores





Art details of the buildings










This is it for the post since I am out of pictures. I will get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## kaoden39

Oh wow!!  There is so much to look forward to.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

OMG!! That looks cool. My dad went to the studios presentation while I went to the Phineas and Ferb meet and greet.


----------



## tksbaskets

Thanks for all the pictures Bret!  It will be interesting to see it all come together at DCA.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Oh wow!!  There is so much to look forward to.



Definitely, I will be showing more pictures of the BVS presentation as well as the new Hub statue for DCA.




WDWJonasGirl said:


> OMG!! That looks cool. My dad went to the studios presentation while I went to the Phineas and Ferb meet and greet.



The Studios presentation was great. It lived up to my expectations and I wished that we were allowed to bring our electronics during the presentation. When I was waiting for the presentation, there were people that sneaked in their phones, portable electronics and the ACC staff told them that they have to get it checked out even though it didn't have a camera built into it. It just showed you that Disney and ACC were very serious about it. 

How did your dad like the presentation and how was the Phineas and Ferb meet and greet?




tksbaskets said:


> Thanks for all the pictures Bret!  It will be interesting to see it all come together at DCA.



Your welcome TK. When you go to the DLR in early January, it should be very interesting to see how much progress BVS will be when it opens in 2012.


----------



## Wonder2008

As much as I liked the old California Adventure entrance, I'm certainly looking forward to Buena Vista Street.  Thank you for that slide of the new entrance and the picture of the Pan Pacific Auditorium.  I've always wanted to see the "original" to compare to.

I hope I can go to California when all of this opens!
Robert


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> Remember It All Started With A Mouse Adult T-shirt by Artist, Noah



I think this is my favorite of your goodies.  I like them all but this is a very nice shirt!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

mvf-m11c said:


> How did your dad like the presentation and how was the Phineas and Ferb meet and greet?


The Phineas and Ferb meet and greet was good. Only Dee Bradley Baker (the voice of Perry), Vincent Martella (the voice of Phineas) and Alyson Stoner (the voice of Isabella). I waited for about two hours.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Wonder2008 said:


> As much as I liked the old California Adventure entrance, I'm certainly looking forward to Buena Vista Street.  Thank you for that slide of the new entrance and the picture of the Pan Pacific Auditorium.  I've always wanted to see the "original" to compare to.
> 
> I hope I can go to California when all of this opens!
> Robert



After when the CALIFORNIA letters were taken down, it was sad not to see the same entrance. The turnstile is very nice and I can't wait to see the BVS entrance next year. Your welcome and I will be posting the 2nd part of the BVS presentation.

Hope that you will get to go to the DLR and see the new DCA.




tksbaskets said:


> I think this is my favorite of your goodies.  I like them all but this is a very nice shirt!



The "Remember It All Started With A Mouse" design is really nice and it was nice that the Expo made this shirt. I also like my iPad case that I got at the Expo.




WDWJonasGirl said:


> The Phineas and Ferb meet and greet was good. Only Dee Bradley Baker (the voice of Perry), Vincent Martella (the voice of Phineas) and Alyson Stoner (the voice of Isabella). I waited for about two hours.



Glad that you got to meet the cast of Phineas and Ferb.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  August 20, 2011  Part 2*​
I have left off at the BVS presentation at Stage 28. Lisa Girolami, Ray Spencer and Coulter Winn were talking about the designs and art of the new land that will open in 2012. Now back to the pictures during the presentation.

Clarabelles Ice Cream Building





Restrooms and Lockers Building










Also they talked about Big Rock Candy Mountain which was supposed to be a mountain at DL back in the old days. 





More art of BVS 





Fountain at BVS





Art pictures of the Fountain at BVS





Pictures of the fountain during the Construction





Carthay Circle Theater under construction










Carthay Circle Theatre where Walt made his big hit with Snow White





3D video of Carthay Circle Theater





And last they talked about the new statue for DCA which they showed pictures of the model of the statue. They also showed us the actual model of the statue during the presentation. The statue will be in the walking area where the guests can see it up close











Ray Spencer showing the model of the statue










Im sorry that I didnt get a good picture of the model since I was quite a distance from it. But here is a blurry pic of the model





They also said that the model sculpture will be at the WD Park and Resorts pavilion for the people who want to see it up and close. It sucks for me that I didnt get to see it up close during my visit. But it was nice to see the model sculpture of Walt and Mickey.

When the presentation was over, my DA and I head on out and go back to the show room floor and get in line for the Lion King 3D at the D23 arena. I was thinking of going to get in the Legends of WD Imagineering, but the queue was already full and the standby line was also full. So that made it easy for us just to go the arena for the Lion King 3D presentation.

The queue on the left was the Disney Archives queue and it was way long.





When we got to the 1st floor, the first thing we did was to head on over to the queue. But on the way, I took some more pics around the show room floor. It was really busy that day.






Disney Interactive Media Group where they had the newest games on display





We got in the queue around 4 pm and now a long wait to see the Lion King 3D presentation. While we were waiting in the queue, I went to one of the snack bars to get some lunch for the both of us since we barely ate that day. I got the supreme nachos while she got chicken fingers. 

While we were waiting, I was on the iPad trying to update everyone what was going on that day. It was fun and got to see the TV monitors talk about anything to do with Disney and Expo. 

It was around 5 pm and the queue started to move and we were on our way our next presentation which was the Lion King 3D.


























Thats it for the pictures for this post and I will get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## uneekstylez

I love your D23 Expo TR!  I really wanted to D23 but since I'm going to DL for my birthday (later this month!) I couldn't justify spending the money to go fly out twice and within 2 months. But your posts make me feel like I was there kinda!  LOL!  Love all the photos! I'm excited about the Fantasyland expansion! Are they starting now? When did they say it'll be finished?

PS. Did you get to see the Princesses sing? *sigh* That alone made me really want to go to D23.


----------



## tksbaskets

I love the fountain and statue!   Bret I didn't notice a picture of the iPad case.  Did you post one?  

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

uneekstylez said:


> I love your D23 Expo TR!  I really wanted to D23 but since I'm going to DL for my birthday (later this month!) I couldn't justify spending the money to go fly out twice and within 2 months. But your posts make me feel like I was there kinda!  LOL!  Love all the photos! I'm excited about the Fantasyland expansion! Are they starting now? When did they say it'll be finished?
> 
> PS. Did you get to see the Princesses sing? *sigh* That alone made me really want to go to D23.



Thank you uneekstylez. Glad that you came along my TR to the D23 Expo.  You and your family have a great time during the Halloween season at the DLR later this month. I'm also excited to see the new FL expansion later next year. Right now, the back part of FL just behind Dumbo and Mickey's Toontown Fair are currently closed for the FL expansion. The CMs at the Carousel of Progress pavilion said that the FL expansion should open in the fall of 2012. 

I didn't see the Disney Legends ceremony which the princesses (Jodi Benson, Linda Larkin, Paige O'Hara and Anika Noni Rose) I heard singed during the ceremony. It would have been neat to see the ceremony, but I was happy that I got the merchandise that morning.




tksbaskets said:


> I love the fountain and statue!   Bret I didn't notice a picture of the iPad case.  Did you post one?
> 
> TK



The fountain and statue are very nice. Oh yeah, I heard that the statue sculpture will be in display at the Blue Sky Cellar. So it will be neat to see it up close. 

Here is the pic of the iPad case that I have bought at the Expo. Originally, I thought it was only for the iPad 2, but they also had a case for the original iPad which was exciting to me. I also bought the Disneyland Mark VII monorail at the Expo. I was so excited to get the monorail at the Expo. It was really big and after I finished my shopping that day, I went back to the hotel to drop off all the stuff that we bought. I have not opened those two items and I don't plan too since they are so nice. I will possibly buy another Disneyland Mark VII Monorail Playset when it is available at DL.

iPad case with the "Remember...It All Started with a Mouse" design





Disneyland Mark VII Monorail Playset


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
That case is GREAT!!  I hope they have something similar when we visit in December.  I did see a Mickey case for the iPad on the Disney Park Merchandise site but it pales in comparison. Thanks for posting a picture of it.

The monorail set is very nice!  I can see why you needed to pick it up at the end of the day 

TK


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

, wow, you have a lil' of jack sparrow's spirit. 

capturing all that booty would make him envious, what a great 

haul!!! 


this has been a great & fun experience. ps, as you might remember,
we're less than 2 weeks for this year member cruise. i'll let you know 
what they give us from this year d23expo. 

wondering if i should share our alaska /disneyland adventures???

i' m no writer & we only spent 2 days @ the parks, but they did 
have special merits. and of course, my camera never showed up
from that "bump & run" encounter. however, there 's my backup-
my wife took near 400 pictures. the reason being, mostly for
sharing. as reading others' reports are invaluable in planing.

* my camera had a picture of our home address. i still think it might
be under the tram...in pieces. 

yep, i am no writer but "talking"..i can do,


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> That case is GREAT!!  I hope they have something similar when we visit in December.  I did see a Mickey case for the iPad on the Disney Park Merchandise site but it pales in comparison. Thanks for posting a picture of it.
> 
> The monorail set is very nice!  I can see why you needed to pick it up at the end of the day
> 
> TK



When I went to DL last month, there were some iPad cases for both the 1st generation and the 2nd generation. Most of them were like the one which has a protective case or a iPad bag to take it out. I seen a mickey ears case, a minnie case and a tinker bell case.I hope so to that you find a iPad case when you go to DL in December. How excited are you with 3 months until your Holiday trip to the DLR?

Yup, the monorail playset was big that I could not even walk with it during the whole day. While my DA was in the queue for the WD Parks and Resorts pavilion, I took all the stuff and dropped it off.




Lil' Grumpy said:


> , wow, you have a lil' of jack sparrow's spirit.
> 
> capturing all that booty would make him envious, what a great
> 
> haul!!!
> 
> 
> this has been a great & fun experience. ps, as you might remember,
> we're less than 2 weeks for this year member cruise. i'll let you know
> what they give us from this year d23expo.
> 
> wondering if i should share our alaska /disneyland adventures???
> 
> i' m no writer & we only spent 2 days @ the parks, but they did
> have special merits. and of course, my camera never showed up
> from that "bump & run" encounter. however, there 's my backup-
> my wife took near 400 pictures. the reason being, mostly for
> sharing. as reading others' reports are invaluable in planing.
> 
> * my camera had a picture of our home address. i still think it might
> be under the tram...in pieces.
> 
> yep, i am no writer but "talking"..i can do,



Thank you Lil' Grumpy

That will be nice to hear what kind of D23 Expo items that you will get during your cruise. 

You are a great at writing on the threads and I hope that you will one day do a TR.


----------



## deejdigsdis

All caught up once again!  Seeing all your pictures has gotten me really excited about the changes in DCA.  Can't wait to see the real thing in a little over a year.  Thanks for another great TR!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love the pictures Bret!! At that time, I met the Fish Hooks and ANT Farm casts.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> All caught up once again!  Seeing all your pictures has gotten me really excited about the changes in DCA.  Can't wait to see the real thing in a little over a year.  Thanks for another great TR!



Thank you Deej. Glad that you caught up to the TR. It was nice to go during the BVS presentation and get to see all those arts and computer designs during the presentation.




WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love the pictures Bret!! At that time, I met the Fish Hooks and ANT Farm casts.



Thank you Kaitlin. 

You had fun meeting the casts that night?


Now is time to get back to the TR after a few days away.

*Day 1  August 20, 2011  Part 3*​
I have left off in the queue for the Lion King 3D at the D23 Arena and my DA & I were headed to see the Lion King in 3D. Luckily, we didnt have to go through security, but the staff did announce that there is no photography or video recording during the movie. So I was able to take some pics before the show. 

On the way towards the arena, the staff handed out the 3D glasses that you get a movie theater that is 3D. 






We were on the 2nd level of the arena just like we did during the WD Studios presentation. I didnt want to go up so close since it would be easier to watch it from a distance. This was also my DA first time seeing the Lion King. I was first surprise to hear that she hasnt seen the movie. I had the movie and was about to let her see it before we came to the D23 Expo, but she wants to be surprised so she told me that she will watch it for the first time at the Expo.

The co-directors of the Lion King Roger Allers and Rob Minkoff were there along with Producer Don Hahn along with the 3D specialist for the Lion King which I dont remember. It was nice to hear from all four of them about the movie and the special affects to enhance the movie.











Just like the regular movie, it took about 90 minutes for it to finish. I was in tears when watching the Lion King in 3D. The special affects are very nice and stunning. It is way different then watching it from the VHS or DVD, but it was just amazing to see it in HD and 3D. My DA really likes the movie and she will want to get the movie when it comes out next month. 

It was around 8 pm when the movie ended, all the people that were in the arena were escorted outside instead of returning to the show room floor since it is already closed. I wanted to head back in the ACC for the D23 silent auction, but it already started when we left. So we decided to head on back to the room after a long day at the D23 Expo. 






When we got back my DA felt tired and want to call it for the night. But I was still hungry that night and I thought it would be good to see the PP dining area at night. Even though I have just ate there on Thursday, it would be nice to try something else while I am there. 

As soon as we got back to the room, I dropped off my bag and just took my camera to DCA that night. It was neat to see the DCA main entrance at night as well as PP dining area.

Walking down the sidewalk on Disneyland Dr. Sorry that it was blurry. I should not walk and take a picture since it will be blurry.





It took 12 to 15 minutes as usual to walk from BW Stovalls to DCA turnstiles. It was so nice to see the new turnstiles at night after seeing it for the first time during the afternoon. 






So the first thing I did was head on over to PP and have dinner. Most of the people for the first show of WoC were already over at the viewing area so it was easy to walk on over to the PP dining area. It was also kind of weird to walk through PP at night when I usually am in the viewing area or at DL waiting for F! or the fireworks. It was fun to go and see the area.






When I got to the dining area, I decided to try the pasta at the Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta restaurant. I was originally going to eat at Paradise Garden Grill, but I wanted to try the pasta after one of my friends say that it is good to eat there.

That night I had the Chicken Sun-Dried Tomato Pasta which was really good.










After I finished, it was almost time for the 9 pm WoC show and I took some more pics around the area.

PP dining area where I ate my dinner





Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta 















When the 9 pm WoC show started, I head on out of the DCA and went back to the hotel to call it for the night. When I was leaving DCA, I kept hearing the music of WoC and I just couldnt stop singing the lyrics of the show.

I went to the GCH exit so I won't have to do a lot of walking that night. When I got outside the GCH entrance, WoC was still playing and I kept walking back to BW Stovall's.

It took me 12 minutes to get from DCA to BW Stovall's. I went on my laptop for a few minutes to check out what is going on the threads. I hit the hay around 11 pm that night and that was my day.

The day started out very rocky with that man that didn't let me back in, but overall it was great since I got to do the WD Studios presenation, BVS, Lion King 3D and go to dinner at the Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta restaurant. Got to do all what I want during that day and got to do my shopping which was also important. 

I will get back to you for Sunday tomorrow.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Kaitlin.
> 
> You had fun meeting the casts that night?



Yes I did. Unfortuneatley, Chelsea Kane (who was Jonas and voices Bea) was not there  That was okay because I wanted to meet Kyle Massey. I loved meeting the ANT Farm people. I bought an Imagneering notbeook and in it wrote "China Anne McClain Rocks!! I  U!" I yelled her name really loud and she noticed it. She said that I rocked. I even got to meet China's sisters.


----------



## mvf-m11c

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Yes I did. Unfortuneatley, Chelsea Kane (who was Jonas and voices Bea) was not there  That was okay because I wanted to meet Kyle Massey. I loved meeting the ANT Farm people. I bought an Imagneering notbeook and in it wrote "China Anne McClain Rocks!! I  U!" I yelled her name really loud and she noticed it. She said that I rocked. I even got to meet China's sisters.



That is good to hear. You had a great time by seeing all these different casts that night and it will be fun to hear what you experienced on Sunday.


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm smiling over reading your most recent post about singing along with WoC.  

DCA at night looks great!  We are looking forward to trying the new eateries at DCA in a few months.  My sons and DH have not seen WoC yet so they are excited for that.  

We all have never seen Fantasmic! at DL so I think we may try to do that.  Any tips?

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> I'm smiling over reading your most recent post about singing along with WoC.
> 
> DCA at night looks great!  We are looking forward to trying the new eateries at DCA in a few months.  My sons and DH have not seen WoC yet so they are excited for that.
> 
> We all have never seen Fantasmic! at DL so I think we may try to do that.  Any tips?
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. Everytime I listen or watch WoC at pp or anywhere, I sing the lyrics of the show. I just have it stuck in my head and it doesn't get old to me.

PP dining area at night looked even better in person then seeing it from the pictures. You will like the new restaurants at PP. I would suggest trying the Paradise Grill Garden when you go down to the DLR in a few months. Even though I haven't tried it yet, I heard from others that the Mediterranean Skewers is worth the value. Boardwalks Pizza & Pasta restaurant was great when I ate there last month, next time I got to eat at Paradise Garden Grill.

Your DH and sons will love WoC so much. You should try my technique of how I watch WoC. Get the blue FP for the 9pm show and get the yellow fire hydrant spot where you don't have to wait awhile at the blue entry point.


For the tip for F!. You have a lot of different options of seeing F!. The one that I do the most for F! is get a sitting area spot at the ROA for the 1st show of F!. There is quite awhile waiting there, but you can have one of your party members watch the spot while the other members of your party can go on rides, get food, or use the restroom etc. This is what I do if I want to see F!. I would bring a blanket so you can mark your territory so other people won't try to force their way in. The good thing about seeing the first F! show is that you can stay in the same area and watch the fireworks.

Another is if you want to watch the fireworks from the Hub and watch the 2nd show of F! that same night. I would get a good front row spot in front of SB castle and when the fireworks is over, you and your party can walk on over to Frontierland and get a spot around the sitting area. It will require a length of waiting, but it is so nice watching the fireworks from the Hub and get to watch F! from the sitting area that same night. I know that it is possible to get a sitting spot at the ROA since I have done it on my last trip. I will tell you about what happened that Sunday night. 

The other one is the one that I just talked about. Watching the 9pm WoC show and head on over to DL for the 2nd show of F! at 10:30pm. I know that it is possible to see both shows in one night and get a good viewing area for F!. The only problem about it is that you need to walk during the fireworks and the people that are leaving WoC the same time as you. But if you keep walking during the fireworks, you will be around the Hub when the fireworks is over. The crowds will be huge around the Hub, but if you are in that area, you will have no problem getting a sitting spot.

Another option if you don't want to wait that long for the F! is by using the Light Tower trick.

You can also do the F! dessert package which is very nice.

I hope that these tips will help you to see F!. If you need more help, just asked me. 

Thank you TK.


----------



## tksbaskets

Thanks Bret!  I'm copying this for my trip schedule. 

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Thanks Bret!  I'm copying this for my trip schedule.
> 
> TK



Your welcome TK. Hope the info will help you when you do WoC and F! during your trip.


Now is time to get back to the TR.

*Day 1 – August 21, 2011 – Part 1*​
It was around 6am that Sunday morning and it was time to go to the ACC for the last day at the D23 Expo. But my DA didn’t get up around that time since the first part of the morning was to get to the Dream Store and do more shopping. 

So I left BW Stovall’s around 6:50am that morning and head on over to ACC for the last day of the Expo. The queue was quite a bit long that morning since I got there around 7:15am. I was close around the arena which the queues were swindling around the area.











Around 8:10am that morning, the queue started to move and I was about to enter the ACC for the D23 Expo. 

People were moving in the queue










When I got inside the ACC, the first thing I did was to head on over to the Dream Store queue.






The main entrance to the ACC





Around 8:55am that morning, the queue started to move and the ACC was officially open that morning. I had to wait only a few minutes to get inside the store and do my shopping. The only thing that I bought that morning was the Cheshire Cat LE pins. All the other things I didn’t plan on getting since I have got all those other things. I now regret of not purchasing more items that morning, but I was short on funds that day and I had no choice.











After I finished my shopping at the Dream store, I went around show room floors and take some more pictures. I didn’t do any picture taking the first two days since my DA and I had to go around to the other presentations and store. So this was a good time to do some picture taking until the Cars Land presentation.

Some of the pictures are blurry so forgive me for the bad pictures.











The next one is the POTC costumes and props they used during POTC On Stranger Tides 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Angelica costume worn by Penelope Cruz






























Jack Sparrow costume worn by Johnny Depp during the movie





Jack Sparrow’s Sword and Guns










Barbossa items





Blackbeard costume worn by Ian McShane





POTC Movie Collections and the Movie is coming out on Oct 18.





That is it for now and I will get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## kaoden39

Oh Bret!!  I love all of the POTC stuff!!  Thank you so much!!  What great fun to see it!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love the update!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Oh Bret!!  I love all of the POTC stuff!!  Thank you so much!!  What great fun to see it!!



Thank you Michele. It was neat to have all the POTC On Stanger Tides props and costumes out on the show room floor instead of being at the Archives.




WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love the update!!



Thank you Kaitlin. I just saw your D23 thread and I am looking forward to your experience at the D23 Expo.


Now its time to get back to TR.

*Day 4  August 21, 2011  Part 2*​
After finishing up around POTC props and costume, I went around the show room floor and took more different pictures around the area.

The DLR had a MHP booth right by the POTC 





Around the area, I head on over to the Disney Living pavilion which had a Lego Lightning McQueen.










There was a cupcake area and that was a lot of cupcakes.





Also around the Disney Living pavilion they had games to play and they were all free. You can win balloons or stuff Mickey characters.










After looking at the Disney Living pavilion, I walked back down towards the show room floor.






The Disney Store queue was already that long that morning and it didnt get short the entire day.





Around the D23 Welcome Center & Lounge I got to see some props and vehicles used in the movies.

Mater





POTC ship model





I forgot what car this belongs too





Dharma Van





Right around the area, they had a display of Robert Olszewski model of DL



































When it was around 10:10am, it was time to head on over to Stage 23 and get in the queue for the Cars Land presentation. Even though it starts at 1:30pm that Sunday afternoon, I want to get a seat for the presentation. So I head on the way up to the third floor at the ACC and to Stage 23. On the way up, I saw there was quite a long queue for the Disney Archives room which the line was already an hour wait.






When I got up to the third floor, it was way better themed then the 2nd floor. There was already another queue for Pixar Brave movie at 11:30am and interesting that Stage 23 had two queues instead of one. This is a big difference from the last one which it took quite awhile to get in the next presentation instead of waiting outside. But that will happen later.






I asked the staff which queue is for the Cars Land presentation and it was the far room. So I walked inside the Stage 23 queue and I called my DA to tell her that I am in the queue for the Cars Land presentation. She said that she will be there shortly. So I waited until she showed up. While I was waiting, I talked to a bunch of people right next to me about they enjoyed the D23 Expo











When my DA showed up around 10:30am and got in the queue with me, I saw HydroGuy who was a few people in front of me and I said hello to him. I was kind of surprise to see him again that morning. We talked for awhile about the Expo and he also enjoyed it very much. I asked him what he was planning on doing tonight and he was hoping to see WoC that night. After the D23 Expo, he was going to go over to DCA and get a FP for the later show. I told him that I am doing WoC picnic that night and was going to get my FP, I could use my AP to get him a FP for the show. He really was happy that I would get him a FP for WoC. He told me that there were reports that WoC FP tickets are only yellow and not blue and yellow in the past. I was hoping that the WoC FP was still blue, but I told him that I will find out when I get to WCT that afternoon. 

When it got to 10:45am, I told my DA that I am going to DCA and get our WoC picnics. When my DA arrived at the queue for the Cars Land presentation and it got around 11am, I would head out to DCA and get our picnics. I told HydroGuy that will get a FP for him. I was hoping that I would be able to get him a same color FP so we can talk to each other that night. When I looked at Disneyland 1951 chart for getting FP at specific times, I have predicted that when I got DCA around 11:15am, I would get a yellow FP. I know that the blue FP will be gone by that time.

On the way out of the queue, I ran into Franandaj. They were way up in the queue that morning and asked how they enjoyed the D23 Expo. They had a good time and I was also surprise to see them in the queue like the rest of the regular guests. But after that I head on out of the queue and went straight out. On the way out, I got a nice pic of Marlin, Dory, and Bruce.






I walked all the way down from the third floor and exited the ACC.






Thats it for now and I will get back to you tomorrow when I went to DCA and picked up our picnics.


----------



## kaoden39

"Fishes are friends not food."


I think Bruce is my favorite character from Finding Nemo.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Loved the update.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

...like always~~great presentations! 


"talking with others", is a great past time & you never
know what you might learn or share! there's something to gain
from good company! 

fyi~ once upon a time when i first started posting, i wrote a
trip report. my goodness, many thought it was just something 
made up. , in reality - { my profession interests },
every part was true. but it made me realized how many limited 
their choices whenever doing disney trips. now i don't like 
"working" on vacation but the "range" of characters, one meet- 
can covers every type imaginable. 

however, in generally, i think because disney vacations ( all)  cost
so much , the majority are trying to be on their best behavior. 

as i mentioned before, "pay attention" because sometimes the 
neatest opportunities for a great encounter can pass one by.
 "people" makes the magic work. 

 after our first wonder cruise~99, we had some great experiences
with the crew & professional actors. i wrote the company ,
encouraging them to permit them to interact with the passengers.
this has a double bonus for the guests but also those starting 
out....on developing their "people skills".  i am so glad they do this.
2008, we wanted to get our whole family atrium picture but how? 
one of the actor saw what we were trying to do and offered to
take our picture. it's always make me smile, every time i see that
picture..because it was taken by "the official peter pan!" just a
little thing but still special to us.

i noticed you are excellent in capturing the lil'things many are
missing! ( liked the crowd pictures showing the atmosphere & 
excitement of the expo. )


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> "Fishes are friends not food."
> 
> 
> I think Bruce is my favorite character from Finding Nemo.



I remember those words from the movie. It was neat to see the Finding Nemo display at the D23 Expo. I believe this was from the Pixar Studios in California I believe.




WDWJonasGirl said:


> Loved the update.



Thank you Kaitlin.




Lil' Grumpy said:


> ...like always~~great presentations!
> 
> 
> "talking with others", is a great past time & you never
> know what you might learn or share! there's something to gain
> from good company!
> 
> fyi~ once upon a time when i first started posting, i wrote a
> trip report. my goodness, many thought it was just something
> made up. , in reality - { my profession interests },
> every part was true. but it made me realized how many limited
> their choices whenever doing disney trips. now i don't like
> "working" on vacation but the "range" of characters, one meet-
> can covers every type imaginable.
> 
> however, in generally, i think because disney vacations ( all)  cost
> so much , the majority are trying to be on their best behavior.
> 
> as i mentioned before, "pay attention" because sometimes the
> neatest opportunities for a great encounter can pass one by.
> "people" makes the magic work.
> 
> after our first wonder cruise~99, we had some great experiences
> with the crew & professional actors. i wrote the company ,
> encouraging them to permit them to interact with the passengers.
> this has a double bonus for the guests but also those starting
> out....on developing their "people skills".  i am so glad they do this.
> 2008, we wanted to get our whole family atrium picture but how?
> one of the actor saw what we were trying to do and offered to
> take our picture. it's always make me smile, every time i see that
> picture..because it was taken by "the official peter pan!" just a
> little thing but still special to us.
> 
> i noticed you are excellent in capturing the lil'things many are
> missing! ( liked the crowd pictures showing the atmosphere &
> excitement of the expo. )



Thank you Lil' Grumpy. 

Your tips are very helpful.

A lot of times, we never see pictures with the crowds in them, just the characters, buildings, rides, etc. and I always like to show those kind of things to tell you and everyone what it looked like at these places.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 4  August 21, 2011  Part 3*​
After leaving the ACC while my DA and I were waiting in the Cars Land presentation queue, I head on over to DCA and get our WoC picnics. On the way, I went through the east side of the DLR instead of going towards the west side where I usually go. The reason is that I was hoping this would be faster, but it turned out to be farther in my opinion then going through the west side and through the GCH.

Walking down Katella and righ by the Alpine Inn





Around 11:15am, I got to the DLR on the east side and it did take quite awhile to get over to the DLR entrance.






Between the two parks, it was a nice quiet afternoon with most of the people at the parks right now and it made it easy for me to enter DCA.

Let the Memories Begin sign is still out there





Now it was time to enter DCA and through the BVS turnstile entrance










The BVS is still under construction when I was there the other night










Just like everyone, I still cant walk to PP from the old route since the construction is still going on, so I am heading on over to Condor Flats and to see Soarin. The wait time for Soarin was around 30 minutes at that time, so it wasnt that bad as I thought. It is not like at EPCOT where the wait time could be as long as 1 to 2 hours. 











Monorail Mark VII Orange just passed by Soarin and heading inside the GCH





Then I head on over to GRR and get my FP for WoC. Actually, it was for HydroGuy instead of me. Since I know that I will get a yellow FP at that time when I got to GRR. When I got my FP, the CM told me about the details about the show and it was usual to hear a CM talk about WoC. I had no problem helping out HydroGuy that day since I know that we will get the same show and color.






When I got my FP, I head on over to PP and the first thing I did was head on over to the Gold Vine Winery right by the WCT. When I walked around the LMAUA, there were quite a number of people sitting down by that area and I could tell that the Phineas and Ferb parade was going to be in that area






After passing the parade viewing area, I went on over to Gold Vine Winery to get my WoC picnic.











When I got to the Winery, it wasnt 11am and I couldnt get the picnic, so I just waited until it was 11:30am. While I waited, I watch a little bit of the Phineas and Ferb parade.











After seeing the parade, I went over to the PP viewing area and looked at my spots where my DA and I will watch the 9pm WoC show. 











This spot is where my DA and I watch WoC that Sunday night. But I will talk about that later during that night. This spot was in Disneyland 1951 chart of where it is a good spot to watch. I was kind of excited to try this spot that night since I have never done the yellow section before. I did get FP for the yellow and red section, but it wasn't necessary since I seen it the other nights. I just like to be in the blue area all the time. It was nice to try something new. The spot was nice and I knew that I couldn't get the whole show from this side since it was half way towards the viewing area.
















MFW is always great to take a picture from the viewing area





When it was around 11:30am, I head on over to the Golden Vine Winery and got my WoC picnics.















I got my picnics that day along with my FPs. As expected, when I asked the CMs about the FP tickets and they said that it is only for the yellow section. I asked when did they changed it and they said it was this summer. I would guess it was around last month since the sections for the color has changed from Disneyland 1951 chart. Both my DA and I got the Cold fried chicken that day. Since I have to carry both lunches back to the ACC and the staff wont let me bring in outside food, I brought my Disney Volunteers bag that I got at the show room floor on Sunday and put all the food in there. This made it easier for me to bring the food in without being suspicious. 

Thats it for now and I will get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## Wonder2008

That Lego Lightning McQueen car is amazing!

The picture of the black car near the Welcome Center is Walt Disney's limo.

Robert


----------



## mvf-m11c

Wonder2008 said:


> That Lego Lightning McQueen car is amazing!
> 
> The picture of the black car near the Welcome Center is Walt Disney's limo.
> 
> Robert



Thank you Robert. 

I had a hunch that it was WD limo.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 4  August 21, 2011  Part 4*​
After I got the picnics, I head on back to the ACC. On the way, the Phineas and Ferb parade was happening right by the LMAUA. I didnt want to stay since I had to get on over back to the Expo for the Cars Land presentation. 











I left DCA through the GCH and it took me just about 20 minutes to get from the exit of DCA to the ACC.






I got back to the ACC and up to Stage 23 around noon. It didnt take a long time as I expected with the food. When I got back to the queue, I gave my DA her lunch and she really like it so much for being a cold lunch. After I was finished, I talked to HydroGuy and gave him the yellow FP that I picked up at DCA. He was happy that he got his FP for WoC that night. We talked until it was time to head on in Stage 23.

It was around 1:15pm when the queue started to move.











We got in Stage 23 around 1:20pm and were in the middle of the room. While we were waiting for the presentation, I saw that franandaj were on our left hand side while I saw HydroGuy was on the right side. I believe they were on the sides so they can see the presentation easier then the middle.











The presentation didnt start until 1:35 and then, Dave Fisher, Kathy Mangum, John Lasseter, Jennifer Mok, Kevin Rafferty and Roger Gould made their way onto Stage 23 for the Radiator Springs Reality presentation. Most of my pictures when they approached the stage were blurry. (I need to upgrade my DSLR camera one day) John Lasseter was wearing his hard hat during the ground breaking of Cars Land a few years ago. It was really neat to see him wear his hard hat at the beginning.











This picture of the truck was from the movie Cars 2 and it was name John Lassetire.





First John Lasseter opened the presentation first about Cars Land. He talked about that DCA needed a theme land just like at DL and this is where Cars Land to DCA.

A nice picture of John and his brother and sister in the back part of the car










After John was finished talking about his love for Cars and the upcoming Cars Land at DCA, Kevin Rafferty was now up.










Kevin talked about these posters which on the left was one of the original posters for DCA when it opened. The other one was a Car Club poster that was at DL back in 1959.





Kevin talked more about DCA was lacking characters and more Disney themed rides when it opened back in 2001. He kept showing more concepts of Cars Land back in the early stages.











Early concept art of Radiator Springs Racers





Road Trip USA which is suppose to be a ride across the country of California.





Seeing the icons of Cal on a road trip





During the trip, it goes in a cave which is something like the Nature Wonderland ride at DL

























Thats it for now and I will get back to you tonight.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great updates   I'm so looking forward to Cars Land.  

I wanted to let you know I was 'watching' an iPad2 cover like you purchased at D23.  It closed today for $150.52   Can you believe it?  So glad you purchased yours at the expo!

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Great updates   I'm so looking forward to Cars Land.
> 
> I wanted to let you know I was 'watching' an iPad2 cover like you purchased at D23.  It closed today for $150.52   Can you believe it?  So glad you purchased yours at the expo!
> 
> TK



Thank you TK.

I just saw the D23 Expo iPad case on eBay just awhile ago and I was kind of surprise to see it go for that price. Interesting that all the iPad cases are for the iPad 2 and not the first generation iPad. Not too many people bought those iPad cases during those three days, but I am happy that I got the case instead of the lithograph. I wanted to get the lithograph, but is very nice for the iPad if I want to change my old case for my iPad.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love the update!! I love the Phineas and Ferb parade. At that point, I was getting ready to get in that long line for the Shake It Up Meet and Greet


----------



## mvf-m11c

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love the update!! I love the Phineas and Ferb parade. At that point, I was getting ready to get in that long line for the Shake It Up Meet and Greet



Thank you Kaitlin. It was neat to see the Phineas and Ferb parade while I was waiting to get my picnic. How was it to meet the cast of Shake It Up that afternoon when I was waiting for the Radiator Springs Reality presentation?


Now its time to get back to the TR.

*Day 4  August 21, 2011  Part 5*​
More early concept arts of Cars Land 















Cars Land map. This map you can see is right by the Blue Sky Cellar










Flos V8 Café, Fillmores Taste-In and the Cozy Cone Motel will be food and drink places at Cars Land





Lizzies Curios and Ramones House of Body Art will be shops at Cars Land















After that John talked about the rides at Cars Land and he first talked about the Flying Saucers which was a ride at DL back in the 60s. He talked about it and it was one of his favorite rides back at DL. 

The Flying Saucers at DL in the 60s










Next were the concept arts of Luigis Flying Tires 











John and Kevin testing Luigis Flying Tires vehicle





Next was Maters Junkyard Jamboree. John talked about that this ride has the same ride technology as Francis's Ladybug Boogie which the ride vehicles go on another part of the spinning circle.





The tractor cows will pull cars attach to them while the ride is moving.










Then they showed a demonstration of what the ride will be like so John and Roger used a tractor and have a car at the end of it and moved left and right which was neat. 











Next was the biggest E-ticket ride Disney has ever done which is Radiator Springs Racers. John also said during that part was that Cars Land was 12 acres and Radiator Springs Racers will be 6 acres and is the biggest ride Disney has ever built. Test Track at EPCOT was the concept for the ride. 

One of the original concept arts of Radiator Springs Racers





The ride starts off with a ride with Sally and takes you into town





So you come into town the sheriff slows you down and he tells Mater to escort him into town. But Mater wants to take you to do tractor tipping first and then Frank the harvester comes and you drive very fast and you come back into town. Then you get met by the town folks. Then your ride will go into Luigis Flying Tires store to get new tires or go to Ramones House of Body Art for the race. When you come out you are side to side with the other vehicle that went the other way. Doc will give you pointers and then Luigi and Guido and say go. The car can top up to 40 mph. The interesting part is that you dont know who will win the race with the other car.






Interesting to see that the racer vehicles are almost similar to the ones at Test Track expect for the design. They carry 6 people in each car just like Test Track.










Thats it for now and I will get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Kaitlin. It was neat to see the Phineas and Ferb parade while I was waiting to get my picnic. How was it to meet the cast of Shake It Up that afternoon when I was waiting for the Radiator Springs Reality presentation?


Not exactly. I went to the arena but then I realized that I needed to get in line if I wanted to meet them.


----------



## mvf-m11c

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Not exactly. I went to the arena but then I realized that I needed to get in line if I wanted to meet them.



I see. You got in the line for the Disney Channel Red Carpet Arrival and than the Disney Channel presentation at the arena.


----------



## kaoden39

Bret, thank you so much for sharing all these pictures.  I think that all of the D23 events are so cool.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Bret, thank you so much for sharing all these pictures.  I think that all of the D23 events are so cool.



Your welcome Michele. I have only participated in three D23 events since D23 began back in 2009 (D23 Expo twice and the Walt Disney Museum opening for the D23 members) they are all amazing and excited. I hope that one day I could go see the Disney Archives Studios one day. 


Now is time to get back to the TR and more from Radiator Spring Reality presentation.

*Day 4 – August 21, 2011 – Part 6*​
During the presentation, John talked about the racer vehicle and it almost looks identical to the Test Track Cars at EPCOT. The only difference is the front of the car which has that character face. 

For the car designs John said that there are two car style vehicles which are close to a Ferrari type and a convertible type. There were 8 different colors also have different mouths and eye colors. One of them could be a male or female car. Each of these car vehicles will have a different personality.











Tom Staggs and John Lasseter on the test track for Radiator Springs Racers last summer















Model of Cadillac Range for Radiator Springs Racers





Next up with Kathy Mangum who is in charge of the construction site of Cars Land





She talked about that they broke ground on Cars Land almost two years ago. The opening date is the summer of 2012 and right now there was no official opening date for Cars Land next year. So we have to keep checking the updates and see when it will open.

A picture of John in a scooper in which he was the first to broke ground on Cars Land a few years ago.





Now they showed the video of Cars Land when it was the Lion King parking lot and now it is half way done for the newest land at DCA. During the fast forward, you get to see the Cadillac Range taking shape along with the tracks. Also you get to see Luigi’s Flying Tires platform taking shape as well as the other buildings around the area.

















































































I will get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## kaoden39

Oh wow!!  That was fun!!  I scrolled through the pictures quickly after I read it and it was fun to look at it like that!!


----------



## Wonder2008

Those pictures are amazing!  Thank you for taking the time to take them all during the presentation and for posting them here too.  I liked seeing all of the mountains coming out of the ground.  You could make a flip book of those pictures!

Robert


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Those pictures look cool!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Oh wow!!  That was fun!!  I scrolled through the pictures quickly after I read it and it was fun to look at it like that!!



I wished that I got a video of it since it was neat to watch it in fast forward. The video was taken on top of the ToT.




Wonder2008 said:


> Those pictures are amazing!  Thank you for taking the time to take them all during the presentation and for posting them here too.  I liked seeing all of the mountains coming out of the ground.  You could make a flip book of those pictures!
> 
> Robert



Thank you Robert. It was neat to see the Cadillac Range taking shape over the last couple of years.




WDWJonasGirl said:


> Those pictures look cool!!



Thank you Kaitlin.


Now its time to get back to the TR.

*Day 4  August 21, 2011  Part 7*​
Kathy kept on talking about the construction of Cars Land.

Maters Junkyard Jamboree platform. You can tell by the platform that the tractor cars can move on another platform to another that makes it so interesting. 















Going down the road of Radiator Springs. You can see Ramone's House of Body Art Store along with Luigis Casa Della Tires store. 





Lizzie Radiator Springs Curious shop which will be merchandise shop





Interior work inside the Curious shop





More interior work inside the Curious shop





Wing nut on top of Flos V8 Café





The side wall of FLos V8 Café. Kathy and John talked about Flos V8 Café a possible FP restaurant since the place will be a nice place for adults to relax while the kids are on the rides.





Luigis Flying Tires platform





This was the first test vehicle for the new ride. Kathy also said that they will do the first testing of Luigis Flying Tires early September. John said that the brand of the tire vehicles for the ride are fettuccini that Luigi called his tires during the movie. Whitewall tires are called alfredo which will be part of the ride. John also said that the tires will inflate when the ride goes. Also what the Flying Saucers didnt have that Luigis Flying Tires will have is a controller leverage to move the tire.





Luigis Casa Della Tires shop





Ramone's House of Body Art 





Next was Radiator Springs Racers. Cadillac Range was really nice.





Tailfin of a 1962 Cadillac which is embedded in the mountain





The bridge where McQueen and Sally took a drive on Cadillac Range. It will also be a working waterfall.





Stanley Oasis part of the Radiator Springs Racers





One of the bridges for Radiator Springs Racers which will be part of the ride





Tracks for RSR





At the last part of the ride of the show is the taillight cavern. The taillight cavern will glow when you enter the cave.





Jennifer Mok was in charge of  the landscaping at Cars Land










Maters Junkyard Jamboree artwork. She talked about the details of the buildings and rides to make it look like the movie.





Sarges Surplus Hut. The tree on the right was salvage from the DL hotel.





Lizzies Radiator Springs Curious Shop artwork and they put a picture of a real tree in the artwork.





I will get right back to the TR.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Now I regret not going. If I did go, I probably wouldn't have met the Shake It Up Cast.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 4  August 21, 2011  Part 8*​
Back with Jennifer and talking about the landscape at Cars Land.

Flos V8 Café is more of a stylish place and used the Palm Springs as the inspiration for her place. 










Luigis Flying Tires 





Luigis is more of a Italian garden style





Jennifer image of what the landscape for Luigis Flying Tires is like





These pictures were taken from a house in northern LA county





Ornament Valley





After that Roger Gould was in charge of the AA at Cars Land










Flos V8 Café from the movie, Roger said during this part that Flos restaurant will be extended when it opens.










roger also talks about the Motorama girls art design that is inside the restaurant.





Talked about Ramons shop of what it looks like during RSR





Roger talked about this clip as being part of RSR.





Ramones shop during the Cars 2 movie





World-O-Color Custom Paint System.





He also said when you go through Luigis shop, they will be showing photos in the shop.






They also showed a personal blessing of the Pope mobile to Luigi





Photos from their road trip for Route 66.










Stanley statue founder of Radiator Springs





This art work looks like an old car with a cap at the front of the car.





More art work of Stanleys places for Cars Land.










Thats it for now and I will get back to the TR.


----------



## tksbaskets

WOW!  When did they say Cars Land will be open?  Got to plan our trips to Disney accordingly.

TK


----------



## kaoden39

Great update!!


----------



## franandaj

I've just read all your D23 TR's, you got much better pics than me!  Do you mind if I steal a couple from the queues since I didn't take any?  I'd like to add a few of the crowd shots to my final wrap up!  You even got Fran in the queue for Radiator Springs Reality!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> WOW!  When did they say Cars Land will be open?  Got to plan our trips to Disney accordingly.
> 
> TK



John and the rest of the CMs didn't say what is the official opening date, but we know for a fact that it will be open next summer. I would guess that Cars Land will be open during the opening week of the summer year at DL next year.

I am planning on going to DL during the summer when Cars Land open.




kaoden39 said:


> Great update!!



Thank you Michele. 




franandaj said:


> I've just read all your D23 TR's, you got much better pics than me!  Do you mind if I steal a couple from the queues since I didn't take any?  I'd like to add a few of the crowd shots to my final wrap up!  You even got Fran in the queue for Radiator Springs Reality!



I also enjoyed your pics during those presentations. I didn't get some pictures that you took during the presentations. I have no problem with it that you want to use some of my pictures from the queues. I see, the queues for Radiator Springs Reality and Vintage of DL was so long that day.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I loved reading about. At about that time, I was getting in line for the almost four hour line for the Shake It Up Meet and Greet


----------



## mvf-m11c

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I loved reading about. At about that time, I was getting in line for the almost four hour line for the Shake It Up Meet and Greet



Thank you Kaitlin. Wow, that was a long wait to see the Shake It Up cast.


Now its time to get back to the TR.

*Day 4  August 21, 2011  Part 8*​
Back with Roger and talking about the AAs for Cars Land






3D of the baby tractor





Sculpture of the baby tractor for Maters Junkyard Jamboree





John Lasseter with Mack





Mack is already installed in Radiator Springs Racers 





John Lasseter talking more about Cars Land










Next John made the announcement of looking for a picture of him when he was a Jungle Cruise skipper from 1977 to 1978. This was very interesting to hear that John doesnt have a picture of him when he was a skipper for the JC.






John as the skipper during DL 50th anniversary










He also said that the person that finds the picture he or she and one other guest will get to go to the opening of Cars Land as his guests. Also you get a private tour with John on the JC. That was a real treat to hear that if someone finds a picture of him, they get to 





After the Radiator Springs Reality presentation was over, my DA and I head on over to the queue for the Vintage DL & WDW presentation at 5:15pm. But the only problem is that there was another presentation before the Vintage of DL & WDW which was the Making of Star Tours. I wanted to see the Making of ST, but the Vintage of DL & WDW was way more important then the Making of ST. Even if I did get to see the Making of ST, there was a standby line so getting in is highly unlikely. So we went over to the Vintage DL & WDW queue. The bad part about it is that we had to wait outside.

My DA and I had to wait out through the hallway for awhile until we were moved to the queue area.






There was a long line for the Vintage DL & WDW presentation





Then around 3:30pm we moved our way into the next queue for the presentation.





We were in the queue and just waited until it was time for the next presentation at 5:15pm. When we were in the queue, I didnt see HydroGuy when we were in the queue, but later that night he told me that he went to the Making of Star Tours and just got in the standby line. I was happy for him that he got inside the Making of ST presentation.











While we were waiting, my DA and I were talking to some of the people that was with us during the Radiator Springs Reality presentation. We talked about the presentation and about the contest that John Lasseter has announced. I also went on the boards that day and update my TR about it.

When it was around 4:50pm the queue started for the Wonderful World of Vintage of DL & WDW. I was excited to see this presentation since I have seen the one back in 2009. I am looking forward to what they are going to show us.
















When we got inside Stage 23, we were in the middle of the section. I was hoping to get one of the sides, but the staff didnt let us move. I was kind of disappointed that we couldnt select our seats. But hey that how it goes. Interesting when we saw the screen that it only said Vintage of Disneyland. I thought it was both WDW and DL, but it was only DL. I read on the guide that it was suppose to be both DL & WDW. But it was better to use most of the time to talk about DL.











Thats it for tonight.


----------



## Wonder2008

I'm certainly looking forward to the rest of your pictures.  I think the pictures of Disneyland's early years are really fascinating.  My parents were at Disneyland in the late 70's, so we'll have to see if they got a picture of John Lasseter as a Jungle Cruise skipper.

During your travels at the Expo, did you happen to see a preview of this year's Hallmark Keepsake ornaments?  Do you have a picture of them?  I read somewhere they'd be revealed at the Expo.  Also, did you have a chance to go to the D23 Charter Member lounge?  I'm interested to hear what that was like.

Robert


----------



## mvf-m11c

Wonder2008 said:


> I'm certainly looking forward to the rest of your pictures.  I think the pictures of Disneyland's early years are really fascinating.  My parents were at Disneyland in the late 70's, so we'll have to see if they got a picture of John Lasseter as a Jungle Cruise skipper.
> 
> During your travels at the Expo, did you happen to see a preview of this year's Hallmark Keepsake ornaments?  Do you have a picture of them?  I read somewhere they'd be revealed at the Expo.  Also, did you have a chance to go to the D23 Charter Member lounge?  I'm interested to hear what that was like.
> 
> Robert



Thank you Robert. 

I did see the Hallmark pavilion, but I didn't go inside the store, but I did see a lot of nice Disney ornaments. I did go inside the D23 Charter Member Lounge twice, I forgot to say that in my TR. I went in by myself during the time we were in the queue Radiator Springs Reality presentation. I went in to get a cup of hot water and cookies for my DA. The 2nd time was when we were in the queue for the Vintage DL presentation with one of the people that I talked too. We didn't relax well in there since we were in the queues for the presentations during the expo.

Oh yeah, I thought it would be nice to say that I will be down at DL during the Halloween season next Saturday for one day. My dad has some business that day and he booked a flight with him to LAX on Saturday morning. I will be heading back that Saturday night. It will be nice to go during the Halloween season. So looks like I have a lot of picture taking next week for a short time. I am really excited to go to DL for one day next Saturday. It sucks that I can only be there for one day, but I am glad to go down there and take some pictures of the Halloween season.

First I need to finish this TR, so I will get back to you later tonight.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 4  August 21, 2011  Part 9*​
When we took our seats for the Wonderful World of Vintage DL presentation, it started out with a video of DL before our hosts show up. The videos at the beginning were amazing to see. Some of them were from videos from the past presentation and some we have seen all the time from other videos out there today. I didnt get every pic during the opening, but it was nice to see them.














































One of the dwarfs head was off













































After the video Tony Baxter made an appearance. No he was the host of this event along with Josh Shipley. Originally it was suppose to be Ed Hobelman to do the presentation with Tony, but they used Josh instead.
















I will get back to you shortly tonight so stay tuned for part 2 of the Vintage DL presentation.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love the update!! I wish I had gone but I was still in line/ meeting the Shake It Up cast at that time.


----------



## franandaj

You must have been closer than me on this presentation.  You got some GREAT pictures!  I'll be happy to see what you get on your next trip!

We are going to Napa Rose for dinner Friday, but not going into the parks, however, we will be there October 1 & 2. I'm really looking forward to staying out there.  That is my new luxury we never stayed until they added DVC.  I made sure we bought points and now we sometimes stay, that is so cool even if we live as close as we do!


----------



## mvf-m11c

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love the update!! I wish I had gone but I was still in line/ meeting the Shake It Up cast at that time.



Thank you Kaitlin. 




franandaj said:


> You must have been closer than me on this presentation.  You got some GREAT pictures!  I'll be happy to see what you get on your next trip!
> 
> We are going to Napa Rose for dinner Friday, but not going into the parks, however, we will be there October 1 & 2. I'm really looking forward to staying out there.  That is my new luxury we never stayed until they added DVC.  I made sure we bought points and now we sometimes stay, that is so cool even if we live as close as we do!



When we left the Wonderful Vintage of DL presentation, I believe that I saw you and Fran were in the back right by the exit while we were in the middle. It was just bad that the people in front of us were really tall and it did obstruct the view just a little. You can tell by my pictures that there were some tall people in front of us. Thank you Allison. I can't wait to go back to DL next week during the Halloween season even though it is just for one day.

Hope the two of you enjoy the Napa on Friday and enjoy the rest of your stay at the DLR. So you two are staying at DVC GCH? 

Back to the TR.

*Day 4  August 21, 2011  Part 10*​
Now Tony and Josh shared some video that has been seen before to the public of how DL was being built. I did not get all the pics during the presentation. Most of them were from the DLRR.






















































































Retlaw 1 car set





Hull of the Columbia





The Matterhorn location





Sign of DL new attractions which is the Matterhorn and the Submarine Voyage.





Monorail pillars and the Submarine Voyage cavern entrance & exit





The Matterhorn 





Monorail track





Thats for it tonight and I will get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## kaoden39

You know until I saw those pictures I never really thought of the craftsmanship that goes into making Disneyland what it is.  I mean I see it once it is the completed product I see it but not as much as when I see it in the beginning process.  Wow.  Thank you again for sharing this with us.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> You know until I saw those pictures I never really thought of the craftsmanship that goes into making Disneyland what it is.  I mean I see it once it is the completed product I see it but not as much as when I see it in the beginning process.  Wow.  Thank you again for sharing this with us.



Your welcome Michele. 

Back to the TR.


*Day 4  August 21, 2011  Part 11*​
Back to the video that Tony and Josh shared at Stage 23.

Submarine Voyage track





Monorail track and the Submarine Voyage Lagoon





Matterhorn lift under construction















Using a test bed vehicle to make sure the Monorail track is fine.





That guy was brave to walk on the track





Walt and the Nixon family cutting the ribbon for the Monorail










AA Tiki birds outside the entrance










From the 1964 Worlds Fair










Test of the AA Abraham Lincoln










From the top of the Matterhorn. That is the work office building and part of the Primeval World exhibit of the DLRR.





T-Rex





Stego





New Orleans Square during the Construction





Caves of the POTC





Updated Tomorrowland from the Skyway










Be right back later today.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 4  August 21, 2011  Part 12*​
Back to the video that Tony and Josh shared at Stage 23. Tony and Josh talked about plans that were art pieces but not made at DL.











Art work of Mary Blair






























After the presentation was over, we went back downstairs to the main show room floor and do some last minute picture taking and shopping. When we left the room, the area was like a train wreck with so many people trying to get downstairs.






When we got downstairs, we did take some more pics around the lobby area before we head on over to the Mickeys of Glendale Store for one last shopping.





















I dont have any pics going towards the Mickey of Glendale store, but we did buy a few more items that day. I bought a few merchandise from Cars Land. 

On the way out, I took some last pictures for the day of the D23 Expo. We need to get back to the room and get our stuff ready for the 9pm WoC show.











When we left the show room floor and through the exit, I took the last pic of the D23 Expo on the inside





Around 6:40pm, we exited the ACC and head back to our hotel.





When we got back to the room around 6:50pm, we unloaded all our stuff that we got at the Expo and left the room and head on over to DCA.

On the way, we walked down Disneyland Dr





PPH on the other side of the road





We walked through the GCH and to the DCA entrance since it would save us a lot of time. When we got in the park, it was just about average during a summer day. Earlier when I went in the park to get the WoC FP, the park didnt seem that busy. But that time, it was nice. The weather was nice just a little bit cloudy but perfect for WoC that night.






LMAUA was not that long when we passed it which was around 5-10 minute wait.





We were hungry, so we decided to head on over to the Lucky Fortune Cookery and have a rice bowl.





We didnt eat them at the tables since we need to be right by the Light tower when the CMs start letting the guests into the viewing area.











Thats it for now and I will get back to you tonight with my adventures that night.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love the update. I finally met the Shake It Up Cast during the presentation.


----------



## mvf-m11c

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love the update. I finally met the Shake It Up Cast during the presentation.



Thank you Kaitlin. Glad that you got see the cast of Shake It Up.


*Day 4  August 21, 2011  Part 13*​
We were waiting about half an hour until we are allowed to go inside the WoC viewing area. This is the first time I am using another color instead of blue of the dining FP. I was excited to try a new area to see WoC. I used Disneyland 1951 chart as well as HydroGuy to get the best spot. The spot that I have chose is the 2nd level right in front of the stage where they had the WoC pre shows since last year. 

It was around 8pm when they started to let the guests for the 9pm WoC to enter the viewing area. When we got down to the viewing area, I got the spot that I wanted for the show and I was happy that I got it.






When I got there first I saw HydroGuy on the bottom and I asked him if he wanted to join the two of us. I told you earlier on my TR that I got a FP for him that afternoon when I got a yellow FP. I knew that I got the yellow FP at the time I got my picnic that afternoon. But he wanted to get as close as possible to the lagoon area. First he was in one spot, but I heard from him later that he got close to the railing for that night. 

LMAUA from my spot















The area was not that bad, but it wasnt like the best spot to videotape from since I can only get part of the show while at the yellow fire hydrant that I can get the whole show. But since we couldnt get a FP that morning since we were in the queue for the Radiator Springs Reality presentation, it was fine to be in this spot. At first the whole area started to get more crowded by the time the show starts. There was one family that tried to force their way in when I have my tripod and I told them not to push me. They were mad at the beginning, but you got to show up early to get it. 

When the show was about to start a group of young teenagers pushed my DA to the side and they got into a shouting argument. It was so rude for those girls to push my DA to the side when the show started. They should have asked first before the show started. But what do you expect from these people that dont show up early and have to force their way in so they can see the show with no problem.

Im sorry that I cant post the video on youtube since the quality was bad and my camera lens got wet a lot and I had to wipe it. Now I know that I wont be videotaping from this spot again since the water drips messed up the image and I have seen water drips on the video. Now here are some pics from the video that I took that night.










































































































After WoC was over, I packed all my stuff and all of a sudden HydroGuy came over and talked to of us. We talked about the rest of the D23 Expo and WoC just when it ended. I asked him what he was about to do after WoC and he was about to head on over to DL and do the 10:30pm 2nd show of F!. My DA said that she is going back to the room and suggest that I go with him and see the show. So I decided to go and see the 2nd show of F! with HydroGuy that night while my DA was about to head back to the room. Before she did that she wanted to go to the Greetings from California store and look for some merchandise to get for her colleagues at work. 

When she parted ways at the store, HydroGuy and I walked as fast as possible to DL and to the Frontierland entrance. When we were half way through MS, the fireworks was over and the people started to exit the park. HydroGuy led the way and I just followed him. 

At Frontierland entrance we walked on over with a lot of other guests for the 2nd show of F!. And as I predicted just like when I did WoC and F! on the same night, we got a sitting area spot in the middle part of the sitting area.

I went back close to the ropes while he was more in the middle. I always like watching F! from the rope area since I can sit down tall and the video camera wont bother the guests behind me except for the F! dessert package people (no they wont be affected by it since they are up one level). 

While we were waiting, I was on the iPad and updating that day of what is happening. It was nice to watch WoC that night and do F! in the same night. As HydroGuy and I have said it before that it is possible to see both shows in one night. This is the best way to see it since you have a FP for the 9pm WoC show and just walk up to the 2nd show of F! and see it. But you cant stand and watch the fireworks to see it so you have to keep on walking to get to it. The other way around is possible, but it wont be good since you have to get in the queue for the 2nd show of WoC.

I will get back to you later tonight with pics from F!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

That looks really cool!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 4  August 21, 2011  Part 14*​
HydroGuy and I were waiting for the 10:30pm WoC when I was on the threads that Sunday night after a long day at the D23 Expo. It was nice to go to the parks that night with HydroGuy and see my favorite show at DL. 

Here are some pics from the 10:30pm F! show that night. These pictures were from my video camera that I have videotaped. But sadly since the quality is not that good, I am not putting it on youtube. So enjoy.












































































It was nice to see Jane on the Mark Twain after not seeing her on the boat for a few years ago















Some imagination, huh? Huh huh.





When F! was over, I was tired and about to head back to the room. I met up with HydroGuy again and he was about to go back to his room so we parted at the sitting area. 

Once we parted, I walked out through Adventureland and through MS. There were quite a number of people leaving the park that night. It was nice to head on back to the room after a long day at the Expo. 

I left the park around 11pm and now a 15 minute walk back to the hotel. I got back around 11:15pm and called it for the day.

This was a great day that I got to do more picture taking, Radiator Springs Reality, Vintage of DL and shopping back at the Mickeys of Glendale store. Plus I got to do WoC and F! that same night. Plus I got to experience it with HydroGuy that night which made it better. It was nice to talk to someone that knows a lot about DL. 

Last is Monday which is a day that I would take a lot of pictures at DL. So stay tuned for Monday.


----------



## tksbaskets

You did quite a bit this day!  We are planning to watch F! when we visit DL in December.

The vintage Disney pictures were very interresting.  Thanks for sharing. 

Looking forward to your Monday adventures.

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> You did quite a bit this day!  We are planning to watch F! when we visit DL in December.
> 
> The vintage Disney pictures were very interresting.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Looking forward to your Monday adventures.
> 
> TK



It was great and exhausting that Sunday doing all those different activities. I hope that you will be able to enjoy F! TK as I always do.

Your welcome.


Now its time to get to the TR.

*Day 5  August 22, 2011  Part 1*​
After a long day on Sunday at the D23 Expo and the nighttime events at the DLR. My DA and I were about ready to go home, but first we need to stop at DL & DCA to get some pictures and go on some rides.

Since DL didn't opened at 9am, that morning I was packing and loading all of our stuff in the car. It took quite awhile to load the bags which is the cloths, souvenirs from the Expo, etc. 

I finished around 8:15am and now it was time for the two of us to head on over to DL for a short time until it was time to go back home to Livingston and Sacramento.

On the way out of BW Stovall's it was just a little cloudy that morning not an overcast like it has always been every morning. 






It took us about 12 minutes to get from BW Stovalls to the security check point and it was quite long that morning. But it only took about one minute until we got past the security check point.











When we got to the turnstile, there were quite a number of people that were trying to get in the park that morning. It has been awhile since I been to DL when the park opens at 9am instead of the usual 8am. But it was not that bad and we walked through the turnstile with no problem.






The first thing we did was head on over to MS while we wait until the park officially opens at 9am. While we were waiting, I took a lot of different pictures around the area before the park opens.





















Just 5 minutes until the park is open















When the parked opened at 9am the first thing we did was head on over to ST and see what the wait time was. Most of the people that were in front of us were heading towards TL and go on ST or get a FP for ST.
















Look at all those people just heading on over to TL










Already a huge line for ST standby queue.





Just a few minutes when the park was open the wait time was already at 20 minutes





Instead on going on ST that morning, we went to the FP line and it was already a few minute wait time just to get a FP that morning. It took about 2 minutes to get through the queue and get our FP. I don't have a picture of the FP, but our return time was 10am to 11am. Talk about a big time difference when I got a FP that morning.

On the way out, my DA wants to go on POTC and see the Blackbeard screen. So we were on our way over there. But on the way I had to get a lot of different pics. We went through the FNSV lagoon area and walked towards the back way instead of going through the Hub.

Monorail Mark VII Orange at the TL station










Can't stop getting a pic of the Matterhorn with the heart shape in the mountain





I will get back to you later tonight.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 5  August 22, 2011  Part 2*​
I have left off around the Matterhorn on the TL side. It is always neat to look at the Matterhorn from the TL side. When we were walking in that area, we decided to head on over to NOS and go on the POTC. We went through the backside instead of going through the Hub side. 

FNSV lagoon where half of the subs are in the side dock





When I walked past the lagoon the next picture was the closed Matterhorn Mountain. It was just weird to see that the ride was closed during the summertime. I was hoping to see the new ride vehicle, but it was not on the TL side.











Now we were in Fantasyland where it was quiet that morning





The only ride that was the busiest was PP. I remember that it was close to about 15 minutes that morning.





We went through the back side of Frontierland





BT Ranch still the same during the summertime





BTMRR















Before we went on POTC, my DA wanted to stop at the shops at Adventureland and Frontierland which is the Adventureland Bazaar, Indiana Jones Adventure Outpost, and the Pioneer Mercantile store. She took awhile in the stores, but she didnt find the items at the store she was looking for.






After finishing at the stores, we head on over to POTC. Before that, Indy wasnt that long that morning only 10 minutes










Tarzan Treehouse closed





On the way down towards the ROA, we head on over to POTC. Good thing about the morning is that it doesnt have a long line. Even though it is the fastest loading ride at DL, it was nice to go on it that morning then later during the day where the line can be as long as 30 minutes.











We went on POTC and it was just a walk on as expected. When we finished the ride, my DA said it was the same but the only difference was the Blackbeard scene. She really liked the Blackbeard mist scene then the Davy Jones scene. 

On the way out it was close to time to head on over to DCA and do some other activities. On the way out I got some more pics of my path of goin gout of DL.











Adventureland















Exited Adventureland and now back in MS





As you all know that the AP Center at the Plaza Pavilion is closed to make way for the Jolly Holiday Bakery Café next year. Since I didnt get the photo of the building, I did get a photo of the plaque






Now walking down MS





Thats it for now and I will get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## kaoden39

Wow!!  What a bunch of updates!!  I love all the photos.  How wonderful!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love it. Here's all about my Shake It Up Experience:

I waited for a long time (almost 4 hours to be exact)  just for the autograph session. When I finally got to the front of the line, they ran out of pictures  Me being prepared, I had them sign my Walt Disney Imagineering Notebook I bought the day before. The choregrapher was there, not just the whole cast. He was first followed by Roshon Fegan (Ty, Rocky's older brother), Davis Cleveland (Flynn, Cece's younger brother), Adam Irigoyen (Deuce, Cece and Rocky's friend), Caroline Sunshine (Tinka, Gunther's twin sister), Kenton Duty (Gunther, Tinka's twin brother), Zendaya (Rocky, one of the main girls and Cece's best friend) and Bella Thorne (Cece, the other main girl and Rocky's best friend). Everyone was nice and Zendaya and Bella even hugged me.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Wow!!  What a bunch of updates!!  I love all the photos.  How wonderful!!



Thank you Michele. It was just a little bad that morning when most of the people went on over to TL and get on ST or get a FP for ST. I will have the next update up shortly.




WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love it. Here's all about my Shake It Up Experience:
> 
> I waited for a long time (almost 4 hours to be exact)  just for the autograph session. When I finally got to the front of the line, they ran out of pictures  Me being prepared, I had them sign my Walt Disney Imagineering Notebook I bought the day before. The choregrapher was there, not just the whole cast. He was first followed by Roshon Fegan (Ty, Rocky's older brother), Davis Cleveland (Flynn, Cece's younger brother), Adam Irigoyen (Deuce, Cece and Rocky's friend), Caroline Sunshine (Tinka, Gunther's twin sister), Kenton Duty (Gunther, Tinka's twin brother), Zendaya (Rocky, one of the main girls and Cece's best friend) and Bella Thorne (Cece, the other main girl and Rocky's best friend). Everyone was nice and Zendaya and Bella even hugged me.



Thank you Kaitlin.

Even though your wait time was long and they ran out of pictures when you got up there, it was good to hear that all the casts and choreographer were all nice and Zendaya and Bella hugged you was even better. I'm glad that you enjoyed meeting the cast of Shake It Up.


I will get to the TR shortly so stay tuned.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 5  August 22, 2011  Part 3*​
After going on one ride during the first half hour of DL, my DA and I were heading on over to DCA and get on MFW. On the way, more and more people started to show up at DL that Monday morning. It was kind of different to go to the park one hour later then I normally do when I go to DL. Mostly DL is opened at 8am when I come here, but it is one of those times when the park opens at 9am. 

Walking down MS










Here is the picture that you wanted Lil Grumpy of the movie poster right by the Emporium. I believed I put the picture up before, but I am doing it again for the TR.










MS City Hall





The DL band playing in front





Over at the turnstile to enter the park it was really quite busy that morning





So now it was time to head on over to DCA. It wasnt that bad as DL





Let the Memories Begin! Campaign sign still out there










The side entrance to DCA is all ready to go when BVS is closed





When we got in the park, the first thing we did was head on over to GRR and get our FP for WoC. Actually I was getting a FP so I can collect it. There is a lot of walls around the area. This is the last time I will see the front entrance of the Sunshine Plaza and it will be BVS next year.





Carthay Circle Theater





We walked down where the former California Zephyr train used to be





Now entering Condor Flats





Over at Condor Flats by Soarin, the mist rocket engine was on that morning. I dont want to get wet!!!










The new entrance and exit to DCA when BVS is under construction





When we left Condor Flats, we head on over to GRR and get our FP. The queue for the WoC FP was short and we went in. As expected we got the blue FP for the 9pm WoC show.

After getting the FP, we head on over to PP. On the way, I got a lot of different pics.





Most of the people were already at the Light Tower to head on over to TSMM.





Over around the Light Tower, there were quite a number of people around the area. Before the park opens at 9am, I took some random pics around the area. 





This is for you Deej and I hope that your parents get better. Flowers around the Light Tower















We were still waiting and I had to get a picture of the front entrance of the LMAUA.





This is it for this post and I will get back to the next one.


----------



## Wonder2008

Thank you very much for taking the time to post all of those pictures from the D23 Expo.  I almost feel like I was there after looking at all of your pictures.  I liked how you took "crowd" pictures as well, not just displays and presentations.  Did you go to the first D23 Expo?  I'm interested to hear your comparison of the two.

Thank you again,
Robert


----------



## mvf-m11c

Wonder2008 said:


> Thank you very much for taking the time to post all of those pictures from the D23 Expo.  I almost feel like I was there after looking at all of your pictures.  I liked how you took "crowd" pictures as well, not just displays and presentations.  Did you go to the first D23 Expo?  I'm interested to hear your comparison of the two.
> 
> Thank you again,
> Robert



Your welcome Robert.

I always like to take pictures of the crowds and show everyone what it was like at the D23 Expo or the Disney parks. Not too many places on the website that you would see a lot of crowd pictures instead of just displays and presentations. 

Yes, I went back to the D23 Expo back in 2009. That was my very first TR. That TR from 2009 is way bad then the one that I am about to be finished with. You can read my TR right here First TR DLR & D23 Expo It mostly just talks about my experience at the D23 Expo and I barely took any pictures back in 2009. 

Now my comparison between the 2009 Expo and this year is that it was shorten from 4 days in 2009 to 3 days this year. This Expo didn't give us any much news about the Parks and Resorts like the 2009 one. The 2009 told us a lot of things that we didn't expect at the Parks and Resorts while this year we know what was happening. The only thing that surprise us the most was the Fantasy Faire at DL. The presentations for this year are not as spectacular then the ones in 2009. The only one that I enjoyed the most this year was the Radiator Spring Reality presentation while the 2009 didn't have that. I loved the WoC presentation back in 2009 which told us everything about the show. The only problem I had back in 2009 was that we couldn't bring any electronics into the arena for the Intro Ceremony with Bob Iger, Legends Ceremony, Disney Movie Magic: Inside the Disney Studios and "The Future of WD and Pixar Animation. I really hate to give my electronics to the staff and had to get it after the presentation. The only one time we had to give up our electronics was the WD Studios presentation. This Expo had way more store to choose from then back in 2009. It is a big difference to have more stores than just a few back in 2009. The 2009 was way bigger then this year and the crowd control was just as bad as the 2009. At least they had queue rooms for Stage 23 & 28, but the queue for the Disney Archives room was just as bad. The worst in my opinion was the queues for the stores. (Dream Store, Mickey's of Glendale store at the WD Parks and Resorts pavilion, Disney Store pavilion & the Disney Archives store) It was crazy to see those lines very long all three days. They did have a lot of celebrities and Disney legends at the Expo where you can meet them and have all those different pavilions on the show room floor. This year had more to do then the 2009. One of the things that they should improved at the Expo in the future is the small presentations where people are turned away like the Radiator Springs Reality, Vintage DL, etc. where they can only hold a few hundred people while they could use the arena for a few thousand people. But we will wait and see in 2013.

Hope this help you.


Now its time to get back to the TR.

*Day 5  August 22, 2011  Part 4*​
We left off when my DA and I were waiting right by the Light Tower at PP for the opening of DCA at 10am. While we were waiting, a lot of the people were waiting at the bridge to TSMM. That is what I expected for a lot of the people that are heading on over. My DA didnt want to go towards the big crowds to MFW, so she asked if we could go through the other way to PP. It was the back way towards the restaurants. Since it will be less crowded to walk that way instead of going through the usual way to MFW.











MFW





When it got to 10am that Monday morning it was time to head on over to PP and see where all these other people are heading too.










Now we are running on our way to MFW. Most of the people that went that direction that we did was to head on over to Goofys Sky School










As expected that most of the people head on over to GSS





So we went through the PP restaurant seating area and it looks very nice to walk by it that morning.

























After passing the PP restaurant area, we past SSS and over to the Boardwalk area where MFW is located










The Man Hat n Beach store was closed that morning










Then we head on over to MFW and get some aerial photos of the DLR.






























We had to wait awhile when MFW was still kept moving when there were no people in the gondolas. I will be right back to you tomorrow of the aerial photos from MFW.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 5  August 22, 2011  Part 5*​
Now its time for the aerial photos from MFW that Monday morning. It is always great to get aerial photos of the DLR from MFW. So here are some pics from MFW.































Nice photo of Cadillac Range































































































Thats it from MFW and I will get back to you later tonight.


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm always glad when you go on MFW and post the aerial pictures.  Gives a great view of DCA that I will never have.  I love roller coasters but really don't like heights.

Nice shout out to deej!

TK


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love the pictures!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> I'm always glad when you go on MFW and post the aerial pictures.  Gives a great view of DCA that I will never have.  I love roller coasters but really don't like heights.
> 
> Nice shout out to deej!
> 
> TK



Thanks TK. It is always great to go up on MFW and take a lot of different pictures around the resort. Hopefully I will be able to get on MFW this upcoming Saturday and get some nice ones. 

I hope Deej is doing okay during this difficult time.




WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love the pictures!!



Thank you Kaitlin


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Kaitlin.
> 
> Even though your wait time was long and they ran out of pictures when you got up there, it was good to hear that all the casts and choreographer were all nice and Zendaya and Bella hugged you was even better. I'm glad that you enjoyed meeting the cast of Shake It Up.



Thank you. I'm glad I did too.


----------



## franandaj

Great reports!  I've really enjoyed everything!  I finished up my TR and pointed people in your direction since you had so much different than I did and so many great pics of the Parks and Carsland!


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> Great reports!  I've really enjoyed everything!  I finished up my TR and pointed people in your direction since you had so much different than I did and so many great pics of the Parks and Carsland!



Thank you Allison. I read the rest of your TR and glad that you had a great time at the Napa Rose on Monday. 


Now its time to finish my last part of the D23 Expo TR and get to the next one.

*Day 5  August 22, 2011  Part 6*​
After finishing MFW, it was time to head on back to the room and get the car. This was the saddest part of every trip every time. It is always sad that you dont want to leave the resort, but it was time to return to the real life. I was also glad to go back home that day after 5 days in Anaheim and got to do a lot of great stuff that week. 

While we were still in DCA, I took a few more pics until we got to the GCH exit. The park started to pickup that morning with more and more people around the area. When we passed TSMM, the wait time was already at 30 minute wait time. I was going to ask my DA if she wanted to go on TMSS that morning, but she wanted to head on back to the hotel.
















When we got close to the GCH exit, my DA wanted to go on over to the WoD store and buy some stuff for her colleagues. It was interesting to hear that from her especially since she went shopping after WoC on Sunday night. But she didnt buy any items that night since she could save more with my AP instead of her deluxe. So we head on over to the WoD store. So instead of going through the GCH, we went towards back to the Sunshine Plaza and went through the exit.

Even though I dont have any photos that time, it was sad to see Sunshine Plaza gone and BVS construction around the area. It will be very interesting to see what the construction will be like tomorrow when I go to DL for my one day trip during the Halloween season. 

We head on over to the WoD and the things that she bought at the store was some keychains. I thought that was nice gifts to get everyone since it is nothing special, just a nice token to her staff.

When we left the WoD store, she wanted to stop at the GCH shop inside the hotel. She found a nice cook book for her mom when we just left. It was nice to get her something at the store before we left.

We exited the GCH and went straight on back to BW Stovalls. We only had to pack only a few things so it was completely easy to leave the room and head towards the car. We left around noon that Monday and now a five hour trip back to Livingston.

When we got back to my grandmothers house I transferred all my stuff to my mom car that afternoon. When I was packing all my stuff and my moms stuff, she was watching my grandmother when my DA and I were at Anaheim. It was as usual to pack the stuff in a car then I saw that my the car tire was flat. I was kind of surprise to see that the tire was flat.

It was around 7pm and we left my grandmothers house, we stopped at a gas station to fill up the car. When I put air into the tire, there was a slow leak in the tire. I cant believe that I have another problem. After putting on the spare tire, my mom called Costco in Turlock and see if they can get us in and fix the tire. Luckily, Costco can take us in that late during the day.

This is almost like that time back in 2009 when I was coming home from the D23 Expo and I got stucked up on the Grapevine. I remember that I waited around 3 hours on the Grapevine after a big accident and all the lanes were closed going north on I-5. 

After leaving the gas station, it took us about 15 minutes to get to the Costco in Turlock to get the car in and fix the tire. We had to wait awhile at Costco. It sucked that the car had a flat tire. But it was a good thing that I saw the tire or we would have an accident on the highway. It was around 8:30pm when the car was finished and we were on our way back to Sacramento.

We got home around 10pm that Monday night and that concludes my trip to the D23 Expo.

This was a fun experience just like the D23 Expo back in 2009. This was way better then the old one where I left half way through on Sunday in 2009 instead of staying at the Expo all the days. I got to attend a lot of great presentations and shop a lot of great merchandise at the D23 Expo. The best part of the D23 Expo was the Radiator Springs Reality, WD Studios, & Wonderful Vintage of DL presentations. The WD Parks and Resorts pavilion was also great to attend with the models of the new Fantasyland & Cars Land vehicles. 

I got to meet a lot of nice people that weekend (HydroGuy, Franandaj, peepster, and all the other DISers that I met at the Expo weekend). 

Got to go to the DLR on all five days which was nice. Even though I didnt go to the parks on a full day, but it was nice to go after some nights at the D23 Expo. I also got to do Magical fireworks, WoC and F! during my trip which is always a must thing for me to do. The best part of going to the parks was when HydroGuy and I watched WoC at 9pm and ran all the way to DL for the 2nd show of F!.

My DA got her deluxe AP which is a good thing when we have our trips in November and June next year. She thought it was a bad investment, but in the end she will find out that it was a good thing to get especially with the trips planned in the future.

Now that this TR is finally concluded, now its time to start my upcoming trip tomorrow. I am excited to go to DL tomorrow even though it is only just for one day, I get to go on a all taking photo trip during the Halloween season. I got a lot to do when I go to DL tomorrow with all the photography of the Halloween decorations. My goal for this trip is to get as many pictures of the Halloween decorations at DL. And also some more pics from MFW. 

I will get back to you tomorrow night or maybe during the day on Saturday.


----------



## tksbaskets

Have fun on your trip to DL for Halloween!  Looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Have fun on your trip to DL for Halloween!  Looking forward to seeing the pictures.



Thank you TK. I just got back just awhile ago and I am now uploading all my pics from today. I have about 600+ pics today and it will take some time to upload all the pictures.


----------



## skiingfast

It will be interesting to see what you post from this next bunch.  I really enjoyed the ones of Paradise Garden Grill and Pizza + Pasta that you took taking your time after the rope drop on that side.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you TK. I just got back just awhile ago and I am now uploading all my pics from today. I have about 600+ pics today and it will take some time to upload all the pictures.



WOW you had a busy day taking pictures!  I recently watched your last video of the fireworks at DL and just loved it.  Can't wait to see what you took pictures of. 

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> WOW you had a busy day taking pictures!  I recently watched your last video of the fireworks at DL and just loved it.  Can't wait to see what you took pictures of.
> 
> TK



The park was kind of busy yesterday especially during the off season, but I was prepared when I saw Touring Plan crowd rating which was a 8/10. It did feel like a 7/10 yesterday. HMH wait time yesterday was all the way up to 45 minute wait time around 3pm. I only went on 2 rides the whole day yesterday which was MFW and the Monorail. I was sad that I didn't go on the DLRR, but the wait time was just way too long while most of the stations queues were all the way out of the turnstile.

Glad that you like the Magical fireworks video that I took last month. It was from a different angle that night, but it turned out really well. 

Since I am about to go to work at a Anime Show today, I will try to get back and do the TR. I will start off with some pics of the Halloween decorations that I got yesterday. So here are some pics from yesterday.

Duffy in a nice pumpkin shirt





Pumpkin Pluto up on the turnstile





Pumpkin Mickie





Pumpkin Goofy





Pumpkin Minnie





Pumpkin Donald





Halloween decorations on MS



































SMGG in TL





Around the Hub















Dia de Los Muertos















Halloween Round Up




















I am still uploading more of the pics so you can check it out on my flickr

I will get back 2 you tonight.


----------



## IBelieveInFairyTales

Wow! Great pictures! Our fam will be heading to DL in a couple months and everyone is so excited.


----------



## tksbaskets

Bret what wonderful pictures on Mainstreet and of the pumpkin carvings.  Can't wait to see what else you found.  Thanks for sharing, 
TK


----------



## kaoden39

Love, love, love the Duffy picture!!


I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## mvf-m11c

IBelieveInFairyTales said:


> Wow! Great pictures! Our fam will be heading to DL in a couple months and everyone is so excited.



Thank you IBelieveInFairyTales. Hope that you and your family have a great time at DL in a few months.




tksbaskets said:


> Bret what wonderful pictures on Mainstreet and of the pumpkin carvings.  Can't wait to see what else you found.  Thanks for sharing,
> TK



TY TK. I will have up the next batch of photos shortly.




kaoden39 said:


> Love, love, love the Duffy picture!!
> 
> 
> I look forward to seeing more!



Very interesting when I was entering PP, Duffy was approaching his meet and greet area. Thank you Michele.

The next batch of photos will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are more pictures from the Halloween season at DL. Hope you can see these pics on my TR Sherry.

Scare-Dy-Crow Shack



































Halloween Round Up















Big Thunder Ranch BBQ




















Jack Skeleton





HMH


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> It will be interesting to see what you post from this next bunch.  I really enjoyed the ones of Paradise Garden Grill and Pizza + Pasta that you took taking your time after the rope drop on that side.



Sorry for not responding to your post Matt. It was nice to eat at the Boardwalk's Pizza & Pasta restaurant during the August trip.


----------



## skiingfast

I guess you didn't get many rides in because you were busy taking pictures.

That's surprising that HMH lines were so short.  Did the parks not get busy until later?


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I guess you didn't get many rides in because you were busy taking pictures.
> 
> That's surprising that HMH lines were so short.  Did the parks not get busy until later?



Yes, you were correct. My goal for yesterday was to get as many pictures of the Halloween decorations around the resort during the short time I had at DL. However, I had even more time then I expected during my one day trip yesterday. I will get to that on my TR, but I will tell you and everyone that I got to stay at the resort longer then I expected. I was suppose to be at the DLR from 11am to 4pm, but I got an extra hour that day when something went wrong in the morning. I thought that it would cost me time at DL, but it actually made it better. But I will tell you and everyone on my TR tomorrow. I could have easily rode more rides yesterday, but I did my usual two rides (MFW & Monorail). Some of the rides I could have got on, but the wait times were just too long. I could have got on SMGG & HMH yesterday with no problem thanks to the FP but my focus was on the Halloween decorations & updated photos of the DLR then the rides.

That was the shortest time during my visit at HMH. The line for the HMH was all the way up to 50 minute wait time when it was around 4pm. That was crazy to see the line for the HMH that long. I even see that the queue was extended towards the fountain right by the NOS RR station & French Market. Jack Skeleton Meet & Greet area was located just by Cafe Orleans. Originally it was around the fountain. The wait times did pick up around 4pm and you can tell by this picture of the wait time at MS that it was no joke. It almost felt like a summertime at DL with the wait times so long.


----------



## JH87

Beautiful photos! Looks like I just missed you by a day or two. I was in the parks on the 20 and 21st.


----------



## mvf-m11c

JH87 said:


> Beautiful photos! Looks like I just missed you by a day or two. I was in the parks on the 20 and 21st.



Thank you Jillian. Just missed you by three days ago when I went on Saturday 24th. Hope you had a great time at DL and can't wait to see some of your pictures.

Now its time to get to the TR.

Now that I have finished [post=42368230]My Trip at the D23 Expo/DLR[/post] now is time to get to the Unexpected Halloween Trip at DL. The D23 Expo trip was great and I got to meet a lot of nice people at the Expo. 

My dad was going to LA for a business trip. When he got there he was going to be picked up by his friend that lives in LA and go together for the meeting. He got a great deal on Southwest.com for a one round trip to LAX & back to Sacramento on the same day for $120. Then he asked me if I want to join him to LAX and have the opportunity to go to DL for just one day. I couldnt pass the opportunity to go to DL during the Halloween season so I was so happy that I can get to go with him to LAX. 

When he got the airline tickets, he also got a rental car for me. I asked him if it was better if he asked his friend to take me to Anaheim instead of getting a car. But he wanted to have some extra time to get to the meeting in the afternoon and enjoy some time with him until it was time to head back to Sacramento. So I thought it wouldnt be bad to get a car and go to Anaheim by myself. He got a good deal with a car rental place called Advantage for $25 a day. Talk about a great deal just to rent a car for one day. I also mentioned that would it be better to take the Disney Express bus, but it does take awhile for the bus to get to the park and airport since it needs to stop at a lot of different places. So I didnt go with the Disney Express.

I was really excited to go back to DL during the Halloween season since I was about to plan a trip to DL next month in the middle of October. But this saved me one trip to DL in October and a lot of money. You cant beat that deal of a round trip to LAX for $120. This also gave me a great opportunity to take a lot of photos during the Halloween season. This will be a solo trip for me since my dad will be with his friend. I am so used to go solo to the park after so many different trips.

My goal during this trip was to get as many pictures of the Halloween decorations at the DLR. It was a tough task especially with the limited time I had at the DLR. But after seeing Sherry E and Funatdisney pictures it was possible to get as many pictures of the Halloween decorations. Plus to get some more photos from the construction of Cars Land and BVS. It was neat to see the alternate entrance to DCA while the BVS entrance is under construction. 

Now let us get to the TR after all of this talking.

*Day 1  September 24, 2011  Part 1*​
On a very hot Saturday morning night which was around 5am, my dad and I head on over to the Sacramento airport and get on our 7pm flight to LAX. 

When we got to LAX around 8am, my dad waited to get picked up by his friend while I went to the car rental waiting area to be picked up by the Advantage car rental bus. My dad got a great deal on Advantage for only $25 a day with the car. So I thought it would be great to go to Anaheim through a rental car instead of taking the Disney Express bus or get a ride from his friend. 

When I got to the Advantage Car Rental building, it took nearly 30 minutes to get from the queue to the desk. When I got to the desk and gave them my credit card. It declined on me. I cant believe that my cards would decline on me especially during this one day trip to LA. I called my dad and he said that he can pick me up and take me to DL with his friend. But I had to wait awhile since they were about half an hour away from the car rental facility. I was so mad that my credit card didnt work and have to wait. I lost some time to go to DL that day, but in the end it turned out better then I expected.

When they got there at 10:30am, they took me straight to Anaheim and at DL. I was so happy that my dads friend took the time to take me to DL while they had a meeting that day. They would come back later to pick me up around 4pm since we need the time to return to LAX and make our 7pm flight back home to Sacramento. 

My dad and his friend dropped me off at the drop off area on Harbor Blvd around 11am and now is the time to get to work and get some pictures of the Halloween decorations at the DLR. When I got out of the truck, the day was kind of very cloudy and no sunlight. But that is not surprising to me since Anaheim is close to the Pacific Ocean. At least it was nice and cool way better then back in Sacramento.

On the way over, the welcome Disneyland sign on Harbor Blvd have some walls and curtains. I would have guess that they are changing the entrance sign into something new  or just fixing it up.





The tram loading area didnt seem that busy that afternoon





After passing through the security gate, I decided to head on over to DCA first since I want to get on MFW and get the aerial photos around the resort.






DCA entrance





After going through the turnstile and going through the alternate entrance to DCA. It did quite felt strange of not walking under the monorail track to the former Sunshine Plaza. When I walked through the alternate entrance to the park it felt tighter then I thought. When I looked at the photos from other website and here it did feel like it was so wide enough. There was quite enough room for both side of entering the park and exiting the park.































After that long walk all the way towards Condor Flats, I went towards GRR and get a FP for the 9pm WoC show. I just like collecting FP at the DLR. Over at the GRR FP machine, I knew that I would get yellow since the park has already been open for one hour and all the blue FP were all out. 






After leaving GRR, I head on over to PP and go towards MFW. But on the way, I remember from Sherry pictures that there was Halloween decorations at Duffy meet and greet area. Before I went on over to MFW, I had to stop there first and get some pics of the Halloween decorations. The park at first didnt seem that very crowded that afternoon, but I cant let that bother me since I have a lot of photography to do that day.
















When I got to Treasures in Paradise area where the Duffy Meet & Greet place is located, Duffy was approaching his area and I get to take some pics of him while he was taking some pics with other guests. I didnt get too many pics of that area since I had to move on over to MFW, but I did get some more pics of the meet and greet area later during that afternoon.
















I left the area and head on over to MFW. On the way, California Screamin was closed as it had said on the websites. I havent seen CS closed before during all my trips to the DLR. It was neat and sad to see it closed since this is another ride that draws a lot of guests. 











When I passed TSMM, I knew that I wouldnt go on the ride since it would be crowded. I know TK that I should go on that ride. But since I showed up one hour later and have little time, I couldnt go on the ride. The wait time for TSMM was around 40 minutes and there was no way I could ride TSMM that time.






After passing TSMM, I head on over to MFW and get the aerial photos





When I got to the line for the non-swinging gondola, there was quite a line to get on MFW. I had to wait awhile to get on the non-swinging gondola. 






Thats it for now and I will get back to you later today.


----------



## franandaj

So where was the Spooky Shack?  We were out there Monday the weekend after the Halloween decorations went up and I didn't see a lot of that stuff.  Perhaps they have been adding more.  We're there quite a bit this week, so I'd like to get some more pictures of the Halloween decorations as well!

Great pictures!   You have such an eye for the details!  I'm so busy focusing on all the large stuff, that I miss the tiny things, like those mini pumpkins on top of the Crystal Arcade!   So cute!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love the update Bret!!


----------



## ssuriano

Loving the pictures!


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> So where was the Spooky Shack?  We were out there Monday the weekend after the Halloween decorations went up and I didn't see a lot of that stuff.  Perhaps they have been adding more.  We're there quite a bit this week, so I'd like to get some more pictures of the Halloween decorations as well!
> 
> Great pictures!   You have such an eye for the details!  I'm so busy focusing on all the large stuff, that I miss the tiny things, like those mini pumpkins on top of the Crystal Arcade!   So cute!



The Spooky Shack is at the Big Thunder Ranch. It was neat to go to the Halloween Round-Up and see all those carved pumpkins around the area. The Spooky Shack is right on the left side of BTR BBQ. 

Thank you Allison. 




WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love the update Bret!!



Thank you Kaitlin



ssuriano said:


> Loving the pictures!



Thank you ssuriano


Now its time to get back to the TR


*Day 1  September 24, 2011  Part 2*​
Now its time to get some pictures from the non-swinging gondola on MFW. As for the followers who follow my TR, I always like to get pictures from MFW. Some of Cars Land was updated a few weeks ago when I was at the DLR during the D23 Expo. I just can't wait to see how the construction is progressing in November during my Holiday trip.

























































































































That's the pics from MFW and I will get back to the TR another time


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
WOW Cars Land is really coming along.  I love the detail on the mountains.  Looking forward to seeing more. 

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> WOW Cars Land is really coming along.  I love the detail on the mountains.  Looking forward to seeing more.
> 
> TK



Cadillac Range looks just like the movie and taking shape one day after another. 

Thank you TK


*Day 1  September 24, 2011  Part 3*​
After getting off MFW, I decided to head on over to the construction area of BVS. This is my only chance to see the construction what it looks like. I also wanted to see the top part of the Carthay Circle Theater which is something I missed on my last trip. I head on out of PP and on over to the Golden State land where I will head on over to BVS.
















While CS was closed, I saw that they were painting the launcher by the lagoon.




















On the way out of PP, I got to see Duffy at his meet and greet area while there werent too many people that afternoon.





The park didnt seem that busy that afternoon, which it would be later during the day. It almost felt like that afternoon that it was about to rain and I would get soaked. But I know when I looked at the weather report that it would be nice that day.















When I past the Blue Sky Cellar, I remember that they updated the BSC so I decided to head on in there before I head on over to BVS.















Before I went in I got a picture of Cars Land and the nice rockwork of Cadillac Range





On the way inside the BSC, they had the Walt Disney statue model that was at the D23 Expo last month. It was nice to see it up close after seeing it far away during the BVS presentation.















I watch the BVS preview which was all about BVS and the CMs that made it a reality.

After watching the BVS preview, I head on out of the BSC and  towards the construction area of BVS.





I got over to BVS and see the Carthay Circle Theater sill under construction. But it was nice to see the top of the theater and I just cant wait to see it finished next year.










Then I head on through the construction walls and on over to Hollywood Pictures Backlot.

Former Engine Ear Toys store also the Zephyr is now gone





Former Greetings from California store now looks completely different










Thats it for this post and I will get back to everyone tomorrow.


----------



## JH87

Great pics of Cars Land! I had no idea how much they had done already!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Nice update!  Do you know if the nice Walt Disney statue model will be in DCA?

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

JH87 said:


> Great pics of Cars Land! I had no idea how much they had done already!!



Thank you Jillian. In just a short time, the details of Cadillac Range is becoming more and more just like the movie.




tksbaskets said:


> Nice update!  Do you know if the nice Walt Disney statue model will be in DCA?
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. The Walt Disney and Mickey statue will be in DCA at BVS. Unlike the Partners statue at DL MS Hub which you can't touch it, but the one in DCA will be be touchable. I heard from the BVS presentation back at the D23 Expo that the statue will be right on the corner close to the fountain which will be the new Hub for DCA.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Jillian. In just a short time, the details of Cadillac Range is becoming more and more just like the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you TK. The Walt Disney and Mickey statue will be in DCA at BVS. Unlike the Partners statue at DL MS Hub which you can't touch it, but the one in DCA will be be touchable. I heard from the BVS presentation back at the D23 Expo that the statue will be right on the corner close to the fountain which will be the new Hub for DCA.



Sweet!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love the trip report Bret!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love the trip report Bret!!



Thank you Kaitlin

Now its time to get back to the TR and now is time to get some pics of the Halloween decorations at DL.

*Day 1  September 24, 2011  Part 4*​
After leaving the walls of BVS, I was in the Hollywood Studios Backlot and just roamed around and see if I can find any Halloween decorations. Unfortunately there werent any Halloween decorations around the area.






While I walked down HBS I saw Woody walking down the street










I cant believe about the accident the next day at Aladdin, it was a usual day at the front entrance that afternoon.





ToT





After leaving HBS, I head on over to ABL. It was good to walk through ABL especially seeing Francis Ladybug Boogie. Maters Junkyard Jamboree ride will incorporate the same ride technology as FLB. But when I was in there, I just walked through.





I exited ABL and it was time to head on out of the park and over to DL.





On the way out I had to get the Carthay Circle Theater tower. You can see the tower from ABL.










I had to go through Condor Flats and through Soarin to get back to the turnstile










The entrance and exit to DCA. It was weird at first to enter and exit the park from the backside of Soarin, but it was decent.










I head on out of DCA and now was time for the picture taking at DL.





Before when I went through the turnstile, I had to get some pictures of the Halloween pumpkin character heads which of course are Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, Donald & Goofy. The first pictures are on the left side of the turnstile.

Pumpkin Pluto





Pumpkin Mickey





Pumpkin Goofy





Pumpkin Minnie





Pumpkin Donald





The turnstiles on the right with the Pumpkin character heads.





I went through the turnstile and it was time for the picture taking. There were quite a number of people trying to get a picture of the flower shape Mickey during the Halloween season. Even I didnt get the engine in the picture which was the Fred Gurley pulling Holiday 5 car set also with the Lily Belle.






I had to wait awhile until it was clear to take a picture without any people.





It was already 12:15pm when I got in DL.










Thats it for now and I will get back to you tomorrow with more pics of the Halloween decorations.


----------



## kaoden39

The fall colors are so beautiful!!  I love all of them.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great picture of the Halloween Mickey outside the train station


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> The fall colors are so beautiful!!  I love all of them.



The colors were great and it was nice to see a Halloween Mickey at the front of the MS RR station. Thank you Michele




tksbaskets said:


> Great picture of the Halloween Mickey outside the train station



Thank you TK. It took quite awhile to get the picture of the Halloween Mickey since so many guests wanted to take a picture of it before they enter the park.


Now its time to get back to the TR.

*Day 1  September 24, 2011  Part 5*​
After taking pictures of the front of the turnstile & DLRR station with any Halloween decorations, now its time to get pictures inside MS USA.

On the way in, there were quite a number of people trying to get pictures of the characters in their Halloween costumes. I didn't get any when I entered the park, but I did get some later during the day so that will have to wait. At first MS didn't seem that busy that afternoon, but it did pick up later during the day in which some of the ride wait times were close to summertime. But that was not I was here for.











GMwML has some nice fall touches to the building





After passing GMwML, I just walked down MS and look for any Halloween decorations.

Disney Showcase store






























The giant Mickey pumpkin which was nice to see, but I couldn't get a front face shot since there were a lot of people trying to get a picture of it. On both sides, but the one that was the longest was the one facing down MS towards SB castle.






After taking a picture of the Mickey Halloween pumpkin, now I am getting the pics of the pumpkins in the window, outside and through the window displays.





















You can see me through the window when I was taking the picture




















Some nice Halloween merchandise at the window display






























That's it for this post and I will get back to you later today.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

..thanks so very much! 

ok~we're back! what a trip. why , oh~wow! it seem we always have 
an adventure whenever we go, even after all these years. 

tired, we are! why? because it was liked 100 degrees every day. really. 

had problems @ atlanta again! our plane broke on the run way....
so eventually , they put us on another one, . 

the crew on the new plane were very  &  !!! liked really 

 ! they didn't want to give up their plane! oh,


did i mentioned we were  by 10 am, every day?! 


must be something in the water ...or just the way we try to have 
relaxing vacations that makes stuff happens. [ or i was born under a 
catalysis sign,  ] 

for example,  @ castaway cay ....i was slowed getting to lunch & 
another family sit down besides my family. i had no place to sit so my
wife motioned me to sit with another family near by. we made friends
with them & they were really good company. i told my wife ( across 
the other table ) , this guy has a great wife. she asked  .
well because i noticed she was very calmed even though all these 
young ladies kept coming up to her husband asking him for pictures. 
my wife balled me out.."don't you know who he is?! ( he had joined 
in after we all started eating)...joey fatone. he & his family was 
super nice. his daughter had curly hair..cute as a button, & she had
him around her little finger! she reminded me of a s. temple. 

*i got out of the dog house , by asking if he would mind taking pictures
with my daughter..& wife. he was very nice about it. and  that 
got me a few brownie points! 

i think that the thing i like about disney the most, giving families 
wonderful opportunties to bond and share family times! 

as you can tell, i still have heat exhaustion.  

however, i got to say...your pictures and stories really makes me 
want to do a halloween trip! great presentation!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Lil' Grumpy said:


> ..thanks so very much!
> 
> ok~we're back! what a trip. why , oh~wow! it seem we always have
> an adventure whenever we go, even after all these years.
> 
> tired, we are! why? because it was liked 100 degrees every day. really.
> 
> had problems @ atlanta again! our plane broke on the run way....
> so eventually , they put us on another one, .
> 
> the crew on the new plane were very  &  !!! liked really
> 
> ! they didn't want to give up their plane! oh,
> 
> 
> did i mentioned we were  by 10 am, every day?!
> 
> 
> must be something in the water ...or just the way we try to have
> relaxing vacations that makes stuff happens. [ or i was born under a
> catalysis sign,  ]
> 
> for example,  @ castaway cay ....i was slowed getting to lunch &
> another family sit down besides my family. i had no place to sit so my
> wife motioned me to sit with another family near by. we made friends
> with them & they were really good company. i told my wife ( across
> the other table ) , this guy has a great wife. she asked  .
> well because i noticed she was very calmed even though all these
> young ladies kept coming up to her husband asking him for pictures.
> my wife balled me out.."don't you know who he is?! ( he had joined
> in after we all started eating)...joey fatone. he & his family was
> super nice. his daughter had curly hair..cute as a button, & she had
> him around her little finger! she reminded me of a s. temple.
> 
> *i got out of the dog house , by asking if he would mind taking pictures
> with my daughter..& wife. he was very nice about it. and  that
> got me a few brownie points!
> 
> i think that the thing i like about disney the most, giving families
> wonderful opportunties to bond and share family times!
> 
> as you can tell, i still have heat exhaustion.
> 
> however, i got to say...your pictures and stories really makes me
> want to do a halloween trip! great presentation!



Glad that you got back home safely and had a great time during your trip. I'm sorry to hear about the plane problem.

That is neat to hear that you met Joey Fatone during your trip. 

Thank you. You should try to go to DL during the Halloween season next year. Not only with the Halloween decorations, but also you got to try SMGG which is an exciting ride. The waiting time that one day trip I did last week was long.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  September 24, 2011  Part 6*​
After MS, I head on over to TL and get a FP for SMGG. The whole walk from MS was really exciting to see all the Halloween decorations outside the buildings, inside the windows, etc. Before I go to the Hub and get the Halloween decorations and the flowers, I had to get a FP for SMGG first. The line will be at least 40+ minute wait in the afternoon.











When I approached TL, ST was already at 40 minute wait while BLAB and AO were at there actually long wait times in the afternoon which was at least 20+ minute wait. 











So I head on over to SMGG and the wait time was already at 40 minute wait. So I couldnt go on SMGG until I get a FP.






When I got my FP, it was all the way up till 3pm to 4pm. Talk about a long wait time, but that is nothing in compare to ST which the FPs are already gone by the morning.






I left TL and head on over to the Hub and get the pictures of the Halloween decorations.





Over at the Hub, it was nice to take some photos of the Hub with the Halloween decorations





Here are more pics of the flowers for you Deej at DL Hub










Now I got each of the 7 pumpkin characters for each land they represent.


Buzz for Tomorrowland





Roger Rabbit for Toontown





Tinker Bell for Fantasyland





Winnie the Pooh for Critter Country





Woody for Frontierland





Jack Skellington for New Orlean Squares





Tarzan for Adventureland





Hub with the other pumpkins





More photos of the flowers by the Hub





The park started to pick up with more and more guests coming in.





After taking pics of the Halloween decorations around the Hub, I went on over to the Carnation Plaza Gardens. This might be the last time to see the CPG until it is turned into the Fantasy Faire in the future. It will be sad to see it go, so I thought it would be nice to walk through it for the last time. I had a lot of great times at the CPG where I like to watch the school bands or music programs that played at the CPG. 











I went through the shortcut way towards Rancho Del Zocalo restaurant so I can get pictures of the Dia de los Muertos, but before I got to that area there were some garlands on top of the walkway.






Thats it for today and I will get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## skiingfast

Still thinking about the first photo.  Wonder if they will get rid of the celebration theme on the Harbor entrance.  Did you notice if the old parking lot entrance was being worked on too?


Interesting view of the CCT topper over the ITTBAB facade.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I was there that day. I'm enjoying the whole TR!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Still thinking about the first photo.  Wonder if they will get rid of the celebration theme on the Harbor entrance.  Did you notice if the old parking lot entrance was being worked on too?
> 
> 
> Interesting view of the CCT topper over the ITTBAB facade.



When I read micechat "In the Parks" it said that they are redoing the Harbor entrance. When I first looked at it, I thought that they would changed the theme after being Celebrate theme for quite awhile. When my dad and his friend dropped me off that Saturday, we came through Harbor Blvd. I don't know what the old parking lot entrance is like right now.

It was interesting to see the CCT tower from ITTBAB.




WDWJonasGirl said:


> I was there that day. I'm enjoying the whole TR!!



How long were you at the park that day and hope that you had a great time. 

Thank you Kaitlin.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  September 24, 2011  Part 7*​
After leaving Rancho del Zocalo restaurant, it was a short walk to the Dia de los Muertos area where it looked the same as last years. It was nice to see the Dia de los Muertos again and I was hoping for a change, but the only change from last years and this years was close to the sign which one of the dolls was different.

This years pics






































































Last years pics















Most of the Dia de los Muertos was the same just like last years, but just a few changes with the little mini dolls right by the sign was the only major change. I was hoping to see the Ray Bradbury Halloween Tree, but it was covered with walls around the tree. It was a shame of not seeing the tree and the Halloween decorations. 

After getting pics from Dia de los Muertos, I head on over to the back side of Frontierland and get pics from the Halloween Round Up. When I head on over to Big Thunder Ranch, there was quite a lot of people in that area and I would guess that it would be really busy over there. But I had to find out when I get over there.
















Thats it for now and I will get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## franandaj

You guys are killing me with the Acronyms.  I've got most of them but I'm lost on ITTBAB!  

Great TR!  I will also be sad to see Carnation Plaza Gardens gone having played numerous times in my Community Band on that Stage.  We've played at DCA for the last few years because we seem to draw a better audience, but I'll be sad to see that stage go.  I hope they put in another performance area for bands!


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> You guys are killing me with the Acronyms.  I've got most of them but I'm lost on ITTBAB!
> 
> Great TR!  I will also be sad to see Carnation Plaza Gardens gone having played numerous times in my Community Band on that Stage.  We've played at DCA for the last few years because we seem to draw a better audience, but I'll be sad to see that stage go.  I hope they put in another performance area for bands!



Sorry about that Allison. ITTBAB is "It's Tough To Be A Bug". I took a picture of the top of the Carthay Circle Theater in front of It's Tough to be a Bug facade. 

Thank you. I had a lot of great memories of the CPG when I went to DL. Mostly is was the community bands playing and other schools from around the US have played there. I remember during the old days that they had Disney characters at the CPG. I hope that the Fantasy Faire will get good reviews or it will be a bad way to destroy a part of DL history.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  September 24, 2011  Part 8*​
When I got over to Big Thunder Ranch, now it was time to get as many pics of the Halloween decorations. At BTR, most of the Halloween decorations were just like the same as the one back in 2010, but I was looking forward to the most is the carved character pumpkins. I know that they do different ones every week and year and it is always neat to see the carved pumpkins.

Before I went inside BTR, there was a photo area where you can take some nice pics of the Halloween decorations.










After that, I head in BTR. On the way in, it was quite a little busy with a lot of people looking and taking pictures of the carved pumpkins. There was some amazing carved pumpkins with the Disney characters on them.

Flounder 





Ariel




















Chuckles from Toy Story 3





Dumbo





Rapunzel





Davy Jones





Tink





The mice from Cinderella movie





A CM carving a pumpkin which is Cinderella

























Mad hatter





Peter Pan and Boo





One of Tinker Bell Fairy friends





Piglet





Dory and Marlin





Thats it for now and I will get back to you later.


----------



## kaoden39

How absolutely adorable this is.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love the pictures Bret!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Love the pumpkins!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thx Michele. The carving of the mice from Cinderella was amazing.



WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love the pictures Bret!!



Thx Kaitlin




tksbaskets said:


> Love the pumpkins!!



Thx TK


Now its time for the next part of the TR.


*Day 1 – September 24, 2011 – Part 9*​
Now continuing of the pics of the carved Halloween pumpkins at Big Thunder Ranch. Some of them were very nice and great. 











Tiana





Alien





Mike Wazowski










Now I head in the Scare-Dy-Crow Shack with a lot of different Halloween decorations.

































































I head on out of the shack and now taking some more pics around the area of Halloween decorations.




















That's it for now and I will get back to you later.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

amazing as they are wonderful! gosh! ~ darn! , you sure do have the

 , the Big "M" spirit!

you are so right....we loved to go during halloween & it is on our 

"disney wish" list. 

we have been to wdw 3x ~~on the dcl twice , & disneyland 
once this past year. our next venture is for aulani. of course, anytime
we're within a thusand miles of d.~land, we're going to stop by. 

i realized reading, we were @ our second stop @ castaway island when
you was taking those pictures. i think one these days, we're going 
to cross paths.  

 . i went snorkling & had some problems with leg cramps. 
[ cc snorkling is great but far, far away from the beach. worst 
when i try to rest, it poured the rain. as you an tell, i made it back.
well i know how to float real good! pluto 's paddling, 

here some of the highlights of latest/most recent expedition to capture
the magic. 

we won 2 more ducky 's drawings- peter pan & alice. my daughter 
claimed the alice before i got off stage. the prep & landing-  
cartoon must have been a bust. however, the benefit was giving 
"us" a ton of the ginger~boy cookies. ( which i love to devour!) .
they also gave us stuff "orange birds"  & the pins of the prep/
landing- which were pretty neat. 

guest services gave me special/extra character pictures for our 
the families we adopted locally. me & pluto had a great meet/greet 
@ cc. i forgotten about it til he left some special gifts the last night.
my wife claimed the goodies-. well she is a wench of sorts,
...but sooooo  

here's a hidden tip. shop in the stores 1-2 hrs prior to closing the last 
night. why? they marked some items on sale! i got many dream 's
inaugural pins on sale. ( they went fast! ]. they're pretty  too! 

the only d23 item this time was the special 40th edition magazine. 

my son was chosen as the "rebel spy". he got a big thrill out of that! 

we went to planet hollywood. our waitress was super so we shared 
some of cruise stories with her. well she told us that joey & family
was there the week before. isn't that odd or funny? it also show
why it is best to be kind to others....so one does not miss out on
special moments. 

on the bus over, the driver played a recording. it was letting us all 
know to be on our best behavior because a real disney princess 
was on board. psst, i told him if she needed a seat , she could
sit on my lap, .  everyone was trying to figured who he was
referring toooo, it was my daughter. . he bowed to her
when we got out. then over @ the disney studious, a cast member
going to work @ sci fi , called out..."look everyone! we have the 
real ariel here today!" you know the mermaid ride & where her 
hair in extra~large bun? that's the way she was wearing that 
day...because of the heat. it was funny because she was crossing
the street in a hurry, & i thought we were through these 
comparisons. she's 14, & 5'-7" already. there be no living with 
her now. 

any place with an air conditioner was on our "to do" list. strange, 
no one ever mistaken me for one of the prince, 


thank you again for sharing. way back when i lost my camera, i was
hoping someone was taking similar type of pictures. no matter any
debbie downers, your pics & stories has fun , fun,& the magic stamped 
all over them.  i am hoping to repay your kindness with a disney~
type of thank you some day. after all that what's we are.
a bunch of disney fans out to have some fun?!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Lil' Grumpy said:


> amazing as they are wonderful! gosh! ~ darn! , you sure do have the
> 
> , the Big "M" spirit!
> 
> you are so right....we loved to go during halloween & it is on our
> 
> "disney wish" list.
> 
> we have been to wdw 3x ~~on the dcl twice , & disneyland
> once this past year. our next venture is for aulani. of course, anytime
> we're within a thusand miles of d.~land, we're going to stop by.
> 
> i realized reading, we were @ our second stop @ castaway island when
> you was taking those pictures. i think one these days, we're going
> to cross paths.
> 
> . i went snorkling & had some problems with leg cramps.
> [ cc snorkling is great but far, far away from the beach. worst
> when i try to rest, it poured the rain. as you an tell, i made it back.
> well i know how to float real good! pluto 's paddling,
> 
> here some of the highlights of latest/most recent expedition to capture
> the magic.
> 
> we won 2 more ducky 's drawings- peter pan & alice. my daughter
> claimed the alice before i got off stage. the prep & landing-
> cartoon must have been a bust. however, the benefit was giving
> "us" a ton of the ginger~boy cookies. ( which i love to devour!) .
> they also gave us stuff "orange birds"  & the pins of the prep/
> landing- which were pretty neat.
> 
> guest services gave me special/extra character pictures for our
> the families we adopted locally. me & pluto had a great meet/greet
> @ cc. i forgotten about it til he left some special gifts the last night.
> my wife claimed the goodies-. well she is a wench of sorts,
> ...but sooooo
> 
> here's a hidden tip. shop in the stores 1-2 hrs prior to closing the last
> night. why? they marked some items on sale! i got many dream 's
> inaugural pins on sale. ( they went fast! ]. they're pretty  too!
> 
> the only d23 item this time was the special 40th edition magazine.
> 
> my son was chosen as the "rebel spy". he got a big thrill out of that!
> 
> we went to planet hollywood. our waitress was super so we shared
> some of cruise stories with her. well she told us that joey & family
> was there the week before. isn't that odd or funny? it also show
> why it is best to be kind to others....so one does not miss out on
> special moments.
> 
> on the bus over, the driver played a recording. it was letting us all
> know to be on our best behavior because a real disney princess
> was on board. psst, i told him if she needed a seat , she could
> sit on my lap, .  everyone was trying to figured who he was
> referring toooo, it was my daughter. . he bowed to her
> when we got out. then over @ the disney studious, a cast member
> going to work @ sci fi , called out..."look everyone! we have the
> real ariel here today!" you know the mermaid ride & where her
> hair in extra~large bun? that's the way she was wearing that
> day...because of the heat. it was funny because she was crossing
> the street in a hurry, & i thought we were through these
> comparisons. she's 14, & 5'-7" already. there be no living with
> her now.
> 
> any place with an air conditioner was on our "to do" list. strange,
> no one ever mistaken me for one of the prince,
> 
> 
> thank you again for sharing. way back when i lost my camera, i was
> hoping someone was taking similar type of pictures. no matter any
> debbie downers, your pics & stories has fun , fun,& the magic stamped
> all over them.  i am hoping to repay your kindness with a disney~
> type of thank you some day. after all that what's we are.
> a bunch of disney fans out to have some fun?!



Thank you Lil' Grumpy

That is so neat to hear that you and your family will be going to the Aulani.

Glad that you had a great time during the DCL trip. Thank you for the tip at the gift shop when on the DCL.

Your welcome. I'm just glad that you are checking out my TR and enjoying all my adventures. I just can't wait till the Holiday season at DL next month and my WDW in December. Once again, I hope that you and your family have a great time at the Aulani Resort and Spa.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  September 24, 2011  Part 10*​
Now I just left off in Big Thunder Ranch and looking for any Halloween decorations around the area. In a such big area, it should easy to get a lot of Halloween pics not only with Big Thunder Ranch also the BBQ which had plenty of them. 

The goats right by the ranch were neat to take while there was no one in the pen and petting them. I had no time to do that since I was taking pics on my shorten day.






Right by the fence, there were a lot of pumpkins, fall leaves, flowers, hay, etc. which matches the fall season.






Woody and Jessie were making there way over here





After taking most of the pics around BTR, I head on out and head on over to the BBQ area. Before I left, I took a few more pics of the Halloween decorations

























I left the left side of BTR and now I was on the right side taking pics of the Halloween decorations. There were quite a number of decorations in this area especially the dining area, but I didnt want to take many pictures of that area. So I am sorry for not taking many pics of the dining area.











The wagons close to the petting pen




















Actually I only got one pic from the dining area for BTR BBQ




















After taking all the pics at Big Thunder Ranch, I decided it was time to head on over to the HMH and get my outside pictures. I was hoping that the wait time for HMH would be short so I can just walk up without waiting in a long line.

On the way over to NOS, I saw that BT Ranch is quite getting busier around that area, but I did went back there to get some more pics if I have missed something.
















It was nice to see the walls came down on the Golden Horseshoe wafter seeing a lot of walls covered the building.





When I got to NOS, it was so weird to see POTC closed even during the slow season. It almost seemed like a ghost town when one of the most popular rides at DL is closed. I hope that it gets up and running in the future.





Before I got to the HMH, Jack was right by Café Orleans. Mostly, he and Sally are right by the fountain by the NOS RR station and HMH. But since they are using the fountain as another queue, they had to move the meet and greet right by Café Orleans. Not in the restaurant, but an extended level where they have the band playing at NOS. 

Jack Skellington





Thats it for this post and I will get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## kaoden39

So cute.  It looks like Woody is sneaking up on Jessie.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  September 24, 2011  Part 11*​
I have just left off at NOS and was hoping that HMH would be less crowded. But when I got there, the fountain where Jack and Sally have their meet and greet was being used as an extended queue for HMH. At first when I saw the wait time it was only a 25 minute wait. The only reason why I didn't go on HMH was that the wait time was way too long and I have another chance to see it later today by getting a FP until it was past 2:25pm. I had to wait until the FP for SMGG was over so I can head on and get another FP. 

The HMH is decorated as the usual Holiday decorations like I have been seeing for the last few years. It is always neat to see it the same and it doesn't get tired by looking at it.




































Next I head on over to CC and see what it is like right now. I know that CC doesn't have any Halloween decorations but it will be better when it gets to the Holiday season and it will be decorated. Splash wasn't that long during that time which was around 25 minute wait. 











When I got to CC, the meet and greet for Winnie the Pooh and friends were under construction so they had the meet and greets right by the Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh ride and by the Pooh Corner store.

Pooh and Eeyore taking pics with the guests on the right





Even though Pooh meet and greet was closed, Pooh Corner store is still open





A small walkway to the store and exit from Splash Mountain





Tigger taking pics right by Pooh Corner





Now I went inside Pooh Corner store and look for any Halloween stuff.

The Halloween treats at Pooh Corner















It's not the Holiday season yet. But it was nice to see a gingerbread mickey










Now the Halloween merchandise. I'm sorry that I didn't take too many pics of the Halloween merchandise.















I head on out of Pooh Corner Store and head on back to NOS. On the way back, I had to get some pics of what the crowds are like that afternoon.






Another small walkway after exiting the store and Winnie the Pooh ride





Pooh and Eeyore










I exited CC and head on over to NOS. I will get back to you later tonight. It sucks that my DSL is off so I am writing my TR at my work CPU. Don't tell my boss that I am writing my TR instead of working.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  September 24, 2011  Part 12*​
After leaving Critter Country, I was about to head on back to NOS to see what the wait time for HMH was like. It was even worse when I got back to the HMH with the wait time all the way up to 40 minute wait time. That was really crazy to see it was only 25 minutes awhile ago and now it is up to 40 minutes. Around NOS, it started to pick up with more and more people heading on over to the HMH.
















Cant believe the HMH wait time was at 40 minutes





HMH FP Distribution area





After leaving the HMH, I head on over to the back side of NOS and look for any Halloween decorations. It was not that crowded since POTC was downed. It was sad to see that ride down that day, but it needs some magical touch to it for the Holiday season.






Blue Bayou was covered with blue walls and the exit towards POTC was all covered up.





LOrnement Magique store which has all these different Christmas ornaments which is opened during the Halloween season










I head on out of NOS and was about to head on back to MS and take more pics of the Halloween decorations on MS. The park started to pick up with more and more people at the park which they are going on the rides.
















Before I left Adventureland, I had to get myself a Dole Whip, but the line was close to the exit of the Enchanted Tiki Room. So I just waited later during that day to get one.






I got back to MS and looked at the former AP Center. It was sad to see the AP Center gone, but it will be nice to see the new Jolly Holiday Bakery Café next year.





Now I am in MS and looking for any Halloween decorations. The clouds are starting to move away and now clearing up. It was a nice day even during the morning when it was cloudy. 



















































Thats it for now and I will get back to you later.


----------



## NeutralNovice

GREAT pictures, thank you so much!  I am using one as my desktop background right now!


----------



## tksbaskets

I just love Mainstreet!  I love the pictures you have of the pumpkins inside the windows 

Teresa


----------



## mvf-m11c

NeutralNovice said:


> GREAT pictures, thank you so much!  I am using one as my desktop background right now!



Thank you NeutralNovice




tksbaskets said:


> I just love Mainstreet!  I love the pictures you have of the pumpkins inside the windows
> 
> Teresa



MS was well decorated with all those different pumpkins and fall colors.

Thanks TK


Now its time to get to the TR.

*Day 1  September 24, 2011  Part 13*​
I head on in the Emporium to look for more of the Halloween merchandise that was different then at Pooh Corner. But most of them were the same, so I didnt bother getting any pictures of the Halloween merchandise at the Emporium. But I did get a picture of the Ghost Mickey at the store.






I left the store and on the hunt for Halloween decorations. The park around MS started to pick up with more and more guests. When I checked touringplans and see what the crowd level would be 8/10 which is high for a Saturday during the off season. But the Halloween season at the DLR has become so popular the last few years so I am not surprise anymore by thee heavy crowds.











Disney Showcase window display with all sorts of Halloween merchandise




















Now I head on in the Disney Showcase store and there were quite a lot of Halloween decorations in the room.


























Some Halloween merchandise from the Disney Showcase Store

























I head on outside the Disney Showcase store and looking for more Halloween decorations. I know I said that too many times so I just leave it as is.











City Hall

























Thats it for now and I will get back to you later.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  September 24, 2011  Part 14*​
Now I am back out on MS and took as many pictures of the Halloween decorations.






This time, I am finding all the pumpkins on the right side of MS











































































I left MS and now on my way to Tomorrowland and head on the monorail.
















When I head on over to the TL, Mary Poppins and Bert were walking in that direction










Instead of going through TL through ST, I went through the back side of TL and between SB castle










FNSV queue was already at 40+ minute wait time.





I head on over to the Monorail TL station and was on my way to go around the resort





Thats it for this post since I am out of pics. I will get back to you later.


----------



## tksbaskets

HI Bret,
WOW Disneyland has decorated Main street so nicely.  I couldn't begin to count the number of pumpkins!  The lines were long that day for the rides it seemed.

Did you get your Dole Whip?

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> HI Bret,
> WOW Disneyland has decorated Main street so nicely.  I couldn't begin to count the number of pumpkins!  The lines were long that day for the rides it seemed.
> 
> Did you get your Dole Whip?
> 
> TK



It was nice that DL is decorated during the Halloween season, but it will not be as better then during the Holiday season which is my favorite. There were so many pumpkins at MS and Big Thunder Ranch you can't even count how many there are. The lines for all the rides were just long all day Saturday and it did seemed like a summertime at DL (not a heavy day like Christmas Eve or New Years Eve). 

I did get my Dole Whip later during the day, but I didn't get a picture since I was busy that afternoon. So stay tuned for that on this TR.

Thank you TK


Now its time to get back to the TR. This is taking forever for just one day, but I made it count.

*Day 1  September 24, 2011  Part 15*​
I have left off heading on the monorail from the TL station. For the people that have been following my TR, this is by far my favorite ride at DL and any Disney resort. I love riding the monorail to look around the DLR and riding it. There were quite a number of people at the TL monorail station, but it doesnt surprise me that it was a busy day.

While I was waiting for Monorail Orange after I just missed Monorail Red the weather was getting better andlooking at the FNSV Lagoon.
















I got on Monorail Orange and now on our way towards the DTD monorail station. This was a great opportunity to get some pics of the construction site of BVS. 































When I got to the DTD monorail station, I stayed on so I can head on back to DL. I was considering going through DTD and find any Halloween decorations, but I wanted to spend more time at DL and dont have to go through the security check point again.






It was good to see that I got a good pic of the Halloween Mickey. There were quite a number of people heading on in the park and I knew that the park will be really crowded at 2pm.










In TL, Monorail Red was still in the station










It was nice to see the Matterhorn Mountain up and running again after a long summer of not being running.















After I got off Monorail Orange and back at the TL station, I decided to head on over to FL and see the villain meet and greet area right across the street from SLCB. On the way, I had to get a picture of the Matterhorn from the TL side. I believe I have taken this picture all the time since the Heart quest that I did earlier this year.











The queue for Matterhorn was quite long from the TL side





I head on over to the villain meet and greet area and there was quite a queue





The Sheriff of Nottingham was at the villain meet and greet area along with the Wicked Queen and Captain Hook. You cant see Captain Hook and barely see the Wicked Queen





I left that area and head on my way towards Mickeys Toontown RR station, but the line was already outside the station, so I decided to head on over back to Big Thunder Ranch and get some more pics of the Halloween decorations. 










Thats it for now and I will get back to you later.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> It was good to see that I got a good pic of the Halloween Mickey. There were quite a number of people heading on in the park and I knew that the park will be really crowded at 2pm.



Bret, this is a GREAT picture of Halloween Mickey   Lots of construction over at DCA.  

You sure did pack a ton into one day!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Bret, this is a GREAT picture of Halloween Mickey   Lots of construction over at DCA.
> 
> You sure did pack a ton into one day!



That was a nice picture of the Halloween Mickey and a lot of construction. I wished that I went on it again so I can get the other side of BVS. But I will do that on the next month trip.

So many posts in just one day, but it did seemed worth it.

Thank you TK


*Day 1  September 24, 2011  Part 16*​
I have left off around IASW getting some pics of the Halloween decorations, now it was time to head on back to Big Thunder Ranch and get some more pics that I have missed. The park started to pick up with more and more guests in the park and I knew that it was going to be a crowded day. But it did not bother me so much since I knew the park will be crowded.

I went through Fantasyland and it was started to pick up with more and more guests. On the way, Storybook Land Canal Boats wait time was already at 30+ minute wait. On the way, Dumbo was at 30+, even King Arthurs Carousel is a long wait time. 
















Back at Big Thunder Ranch and finding any more Halloween pics





















Half done Cinderella

























Do you see the Hidden Mickey?





Back inside the Scare-Dy Crow Shack








































Not too many pictures from Big Thunder Ranch. When I left Big Thunder Ranch, it was time to get my next FP after a long wait during that afternoon. So I head on over to NOS towards the HMH. 

On the way over to NOS, BTMRR was quite long that afternoon with a lot of people at the handicapped area while the regular queue was already at 35 minute wait. I have seen BTMRR as long as an hour so this is not as surprising to me that the wait time was this long. I havent seen BTMRR an hour wait at DL, but I have definitely seen at the MK at WDW. At least I didnt have to go on BTMRR that afternoon since this trip is only just for photography of the Halloween decorations at the DLR.











On the way over to HMH, I saw the queue of POTC. It was sad to see it closed and it will be even bad to see it closed when I go to DL next month during my usual Holiday trip with my DA. The good thing about it is that I dont have to go on it since we rode it in August. 






That is it for this part of the post and I will get back to you tomorrow for the next adventure.

This was quite a turn after going back to Big Thunder Ranch and get any pics that I have missed. It was nice to go back to Big Thunder Ranch to get some more pics of the Halloween decorations while I could have easily go on some rides. But most of the ride wait times were way too long.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures!  What a nice way to start my day.   Bret, do you know how long Pirates will be down for refurbishment?

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Great pictures!  What a nice way to start my day.   Bret, do you know how long Pirates will be down for refurbishment?
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. I read that Pirates of the Caribbean and the Blue Bayou Restaurant should reopen on November 23rd. It will be tough since the week after I leave DL during my Holiday trip, POTC will be reopen. At least it will be ready during the busy parts of the Holiday season at DL.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  September 24, 2011  Part 17*​
So I left off in NOS just passing POTC which was closed due to refurbishment. I head on over to HMH so I can get my FP. It was past 2:25pm that afternoon and I was good to get a new FP after waiting quite awhile from the SMGG FP. I knew that HMH was going to be very crowded, but I would never imagine that the queue would shrink down to less than 25 minutes. 






I had to go towards the NOS RR station since walking through the fountain is used as an extended queue for HMH. Even the DLRR queue at NOS was long as well.





I got my FP and the return time was around 3:35pm to 4:35pm





After I got my FP, I was hungry and decided to head on over to Hungry Bear restaurant. It has been awhile since I ate at Hungry Bear which was back in May. So on the way, the queue for HMH was just crazy and ridiculous. Even the FP queue had a wait time too. 

Extended queue for HMH




















The queue for Splash was not that long earlier that day, but it did pick up later when I past Splash Mountain. I believe it was about 35+ minute wait time. 











I got over to Hungry Bear Restaurant and about to have some lunch. But when I got closer to the registers, there was quite a line just to get some food at Hungry Bear Restaurant. So I decided just to hold off and go back there one day. It was disappointed, but I could go back there and ear there one day.

I went back down NOS and on the way on the Mark Twain, there was quite a number of people on the Mark Twain. It was a bunch of young ladies on the bottom and middle section of the Mark Twain. From the look of it they were all young gymnastic girls waving to the crowds.











I decided to go back to MS and get more pics of the Halloween decorations, but from a different angle. I know I could use that time to do other things, but I just wanted to get some more. 

On the way, I saw that Indy was closed. Every time I go past this ride, it is always shut down once a day. 











I forgot to mention that the bathrooms right in between Adventureland and Frontierland was getting some work done so thats why you see a wall.





Didnt get too many pictures of SB Castle





Now back to the Halloween decorations at MS













































Thats it for now and I will get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  September 24, 2011  Part 18*​
So I have left off at MS taking more pics of the Halloween decorations. I know that this is the same thing that I am doing again, but I always like to go back and see for any Halloween pics that I have missed.



















































While going through more Halloween decorations, the Dapper Dans in their Halloween colors





Back to the Pumpkins in the windows













































On the way around Town Square, the whole area started to pick up with more and more families taking pictures.

More and more families started to get in the queue to get a picture with the giant pumpkin Mickey on MS Town Square





The park started to get crowded that afternoon.





Even the character meet and greet started to pick up





I will get back to you later with more.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

fyi..just so you know how "good" your pictures are, my stomach 
started growling as soon as i saw the holloween treats, 

..i am busy working on our photo pass...,

like most of our adventures, we have our ups & downs, , 

most end up being funny after i recovered. for example, on the last
night i was taking some night pictures & "hit" a slick spot...
send me skating 8-10 feet, right into the hot tub. with my new
camera , memory card & all. talk about making a big splash! 
however,i did saved the camera! 

and i am seeing my kids were misbehaving...acting up, on the
photo-pass pictures. 


the lineup for the "great pumpkin reminds me of the ghost mickey
from past mnnshp. 

you sure captured alot great feelings & action going on! i could be wrong, 
but it looked like some of the jack'o lanterns are "conversing" about 
the guests below on the streets.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Lil' Grumpy said:


> fyi..just so you know how "good" your pictures are, my stomach
> started growling as soon as i saw the holloween treats,
> 
> ..i am busy working on our photo pass...,
> 
> like most of our adventures, we have our ups & downs, ,
> 
> most end up being funny after i recovered. for example, on the last
> night i was taking some night pictures & "hit" a slick spot...
> send me skating 8-10 feet, right into the hot tub. with my new
> camera , memory card & all. talk about making a big splash!
> however,i did saved the camera!
> 
> and i am seeing my kids were misbehaving...acting up, on the
> photo-pass pictures.
> 
> 
> the lineup for the "great pumpkin reminds me of the ghost mickey
> from past mnnshp.
> 
> you sure captured alot great feelings & action going on! i could be wrong,
> but it looked like some of the jack'o lanterns are "conversing" about
> the guests below on the streets.



Thank you Lil' Grumpy.

At least the camera didn't get wet and hope that you finished up with your photo pass.

I wanted to go to the MK during MNSSHP. After trying MHP last year, it was fun and the one that I want to see during MNSSHP is the Halloween parade and the fireworks. The treat stations will always be a bonus along with the character meet and greet.

Thank you


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  September 24, 2011  Part 19*​
Now back at MS and taking more pics of the Halloween decorations. While I was around GMwML, some of the Disney characters were around that area along the center of Town Square. I got to see Mickey, Minnie and Donald in their Halloween costumes. The characters are wearing the same costumes that they have worn since last year. I thought they would change it up this year, but it is nice to see them all dressed up.

Donald in his pumpkin costume















Mickey in his costume





Minnie in her costume (not a great picture of her)





Goofy was in a skeleton costume, but he was not out their. So I missed one character out there on MS. After taking the pictures of the characters, I head on back to the Hub and get some close up pics of the flowers. On the way back, I had to get some pics of the window displays on MS after passing up so many that day. I dont have great photos of the window display as Sherry, but I got to do my part as well.


























Window displays on MS






























Now I am back at the Hub and now taking pics of the flowers around the Hub.



































After finishing taking pictures around the Hub, I decided to head on over to the Pioneer Mercantile store and look for any Halloween decorations. I have missed that area since I have been concentrating the Dia de Los Muertos. 

While I left the Hub, my feet were killing me since the only time I have rest was riding the monorail. All that time I should have taken a break after walking all day, but it was worth every second of not taking a break and got as many pictures of the Halloween decorations. So I just continue with the picture taking at DL

When I got over to the Pioneer Mercantile store right at the entrance of Frontierland, there were quite a number of pumpkins and decorations around the front entrance of the Pioneer Mercantile store.






I head on inside the store and all the Halloween merchandise were the same as all the other stores that sold Halloween merchandise. But the tree inside the store had some orange lights.

Sorry a little blurry





I looked around the store and didnt find anything to buy. So I head on out of the store and went back over to the Dia de Los Muertos. But that will be another time. I will get back to you later.


----------



## tksbaskets

Bret-
I love your pictures especially the one of Donald and the sewing window display.  Was DL extra crowded this day?  Mainstreet looks really busy.

I should know this but where is GMwML?

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Bret-
> I love your pictures especially the one of Donald and the sewing window display.  Was DL extra crowded this day?  Mainstreet looks really busy.
> 
> I should know this but where is GMwML?
> 
> TK



DL did felt crowded all day today, even later when I was about to leave that afternoon. But at least I didn't have to go on too many rides since my goal was to find as many Halloween decorations. I wish now that I went towards DTD, but with little time I had no choice. 

GMwML is on the right side of Town Square right where the bank is.


*Day 1  September 24, 2011  Part 20*​
I will try to speed up the TR since I am about a month away till my Holiday trip to DL. This is taking quite awhile since I am not home or on a computer since I just started basketball season. So this will be a quick TR. Lets get started.

After leaving the Pioneer Mercantile Store, I head on back over to Dia de Los Muertos to take some more pictures. But on the way I saw that the Ray Bradury Halloween tree was not decorated. It was sad to see the Ray Bradbury Halloween tree not decorated, but at least it is up right now.






Now back to Dia de Los Muertos




























































After taking pics of Dia de Los Muertos, I decided to head on over to Tiki Juice Bar and get my Dole Whip. Since the weather is getting a little bit warmer, I wanted to get a nice cold pineapple whip.  I head on over to Adventureland and get my Dole Whip.

The Golden Horseshoe looks so nice without the construction walls










When I got over to Indy, the ride was still down and a lot of people were waiting right by the entrance to get on the ride. It did suck for the people who want to ride Indy, but breaking down is common at any park.





At the Tiki Juice Bar, the wait time outside the Enchanted Tiki Room was at least 10+ minute wait, so I decided to head on in the ETR and get my Dole Whip. Luckily, there were only about 3 people in the queue so it went faster to get it in there then waiting outside. 






After I got my Dole Whip, I exited the ETR and head on back to MS to get a few more pics while I had the dole whip on my left hand while I had the camera on my right had.

I first stop at the Plaza Pavilion which will be the Jolly Holiday Bakery Café next year. The signs on the wall are very interesting since they say something else















Around the streets, the guests have started to get ready for Mickeys Soundsational parade at 4pm. I only had about 30 minutes to spend until it was time to head back home to Sacramento. 





















After getting some pics around MS, I decided to head on back to NOS and get on HMH. But I will get back to you later.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  September 24, 2011  Part 21*​
Just when I left MS, it was time to head on over to HMH and use my FP. I was really excited to go on HMH that day, but I was hoping that the wait time for the FP return would be short. But we will find out shortly if I have rode HMH or not. 

While MS was getting busier because of the 4pm Mickeys Soundsational Parade, Frontierland was not that crowded and I had to get some pics on the way including the front of the Pioneer Mercantile store.
















When I got to the HMH, the wait time was still at 50 minute wait and I saw that the FP return queue was all the way out towards the entrance. So I have decided not to go on HMH that day. I was disappointed about that, but I had no time since my dad and my dads friend are heading on over here around 4pm. Out of all the years I have been going on HMH, I have never seen it this crowded in person. I have read and heard from a lot of people about these long lines, but it wasnt worth it. So when I come back to DL next month, this is something that I must do.











Just as I left the HMH, I had to get the Jack Skellington popcorn bucket. It was right by the HMH and this was quite an expensive popcorn bucket. This was a nice bucket, but I really liked the Mickey Ghost Popcorn bucket from last year. I was happy to get the popcorn bucket.











It was almost time for me to head on out of the park and meet up with my dad and my friend at the 15 minute drop off zone. On the way out of the park, MS is all ready packed with a lot of guests waiting for the 4pm Mickeys Soundsational Parade. 































I still had plenty of time before my dad and his friend arrive, so I decided to head on back towards the Tiki Juice Bar and get another Dole Whip. I just cant help myself with the Dole Whip.











When I checked the ride wait times and these are like summertime crowd wait times. It was just crazy to see these long wait times, but I didnt worry about it too much since I barely went on any rides that day.





At the Tiki Juice Bar, the wait time was way too long from both sides so I just decided to head on back out of the park.

More pics on the way out of MS






























On the way out of the park, the Ward Kimball was at the MS DLRR station to unload and load passengers.





Thats it for now since I am out of pictures for this post and I will get back to you.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures!  We can't resist the Dole Whip either   YUM!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Great pictures!  We can't resist the Dole Whip either   YUM!



Thanks TK. Just can't resist the Dole Whip and I know I will be getting one next month even though it will be cold. 

*Day 1  September 24, 2011  Part 22*​
I left off leaving MS Town Square and about to leave DL. But on the way out of the park, I had to get some more pics of the Halloween decorations. 






At least DLR is promoting the MHP when you exit the park





The back side of the Halloween character pumpkins















Back to the Halloween Mickey










When I exited DL, I had to get some more pics of the Halloween character pumpkins. 

These were on the left side of the turnstile

























On the right side of the turnstile

























I have left DL and this was the end of the short Halloween trip. 





On the way out, I was waiting right by the exit of the bus depot area and wait for my dad and his friend. It was already passed 4pm and I was wondering why they didnt call me. When they did, they were caught in traffic and were about an hour away till DL. This was a great opportunity to go in the park again and do something fast. Instead of going back to DL, I decided to head on back to DCA and get something to eat before they arrive. I had to get something quick since they will be here shortly. 

I head on back to DCA for just getting a quick bite to eat. It was nice to be in the park for one more hour. At that time, the weather started to get cloudy.











I went back in DCA and back through the back side entrance of DCA while BVS is under construction.















That is it for this post and I will get to the next part of the TR tomorrow.

This was quite a nice way to finish the day at DL getting one more hour until I head on back to LAX and head back home. I will get back to it tomorrow and conclude the one day Halloween trip to DL.


----------



## skiingfast

It is strange in the pictures above how everyone is walking on the left.  I guess it's because of the gate setup.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures of Halloween Mickey in front of the DL Railroad and the pumpkin characters at the gate!  It sure did cloud up in a hurry.

I'm curious where you had lunch....


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> It is strange in the pictures above how everyone is walking on the left.  I guess it's because of the gate setup.



Yes, you are right Matt. When I first walked through the side entrance to DCA the CMs made everyone entering the park to go to the left while the people that are leaving on the right. Also the exit is on the left hand side when I left the park. 




tksbaskets said:


> Great pictures of Halloween Mickey in front of the DL Railroad and the pumpkin characters at the gate!  It sure did cloud up in a hurry.
> 
> I'm curious where you had lunch....



It was really cloudy when I left DL and then head on over to DCA for that last hour.

I will have the last part of my day up later today.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

All caught up Bret.


----------



## mvf-m11c

WDWJonasGirl said:


> All caught up Bret.



Nice to hear that you caught up Kaitlin.

Now is time to post the last part of my "Unexpected Halloween Day Trip to DL"

*Day 1  September 24, 2011  Part 23*​
I have left off just entering DCA after finding out that my dad and his friend are late getting here in Anaheim. So I used this last hour to have something to eat since I just ate snack food all day today. It was nice to use this last hour to go and eat at DCA. I was hoping that I could eat really quickly, but after walking from the DCA entrance to the restaurants at DCA would take at least 15 minutes of walking. When I got inside the park, I decided to choose and eat at Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta. 

So now I am heading on over to PP and eat at Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta. The park was not that crowded around 4:15pm.






I past GRR and they were still offering FP for the 10:15pm show






When I got to PP around the Light Tower, there were a few people waiting for the Phineas and Ferb parade





So I head on right toward the PP restaurant eating area.










Before I head on in the Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta restaurant, I decided to get a FP for Goofy Sky School.





After getting the FP, I head on over to PP eating area. After looking at the time I had, I had to get something fast since my dad and his friend would be at Anaheim around 5pm. I first wanted to get a pizza, but I had it the other day.











I headed on over to Corn Dog Castle and get a Hot Link corn dog. I havent had a corn dog since my June trip and it is always nice to have a corn dog with apples on a nice Saturday.










It was around 4:45pm and I had just finished my Hot Link Corn Dog. Now it was time to head on out of the park and meet up with my dad and his friend at the drop off area. On the way out of the park, I had to get some different pics of PP.











No one in the queue for the LMAUA





More and more people are now waiting for the Phineas and Ferb parade right by the LMAUA










I left PP and now on over back to Golden State. Around GRR, that area was really busy.





Now I was back in Condor Flats and now on my way out of the park. (This picture was bad since I was moving)





When I was exiting DCA, the CMs were making sure all the guests leaving the park to go on the left side while the other side is for the guests entering the park.















I exited DCA and on my way towards the drop off area on Harbor Blvd.










I head on out of DLR and just like the first picture, the old Celebrate façade was all covered up and now it is have the silver screening today. When I got there, my dad and his friend just arrived so it was perfect timing. I got in the car and we were on our way towards LAX.

We left Anaheim around 5pm and it took about 35 minutes to get to LAX. My dad and I were in LAX until our 7:20pm flight back to Sacramento. 

My dad and I got back to Sacramento around 8:30pm and my DB picked us up at Sacramento International airport that night and this concludes the one day trip to DL during the Halloween season.

This was an unexpected trip to DL and I made it worth it with only about 6 hours that whole day. It was a little rocky at the beginning with the car issue at the rent a car dealership. But overall it was great to go to DL during the Halloween season. I got to do my usual rides at DL except the DLRR. But the wait time was just way too long during that afternoon and I had to spend more time looking around the resort for the Halloween decorations. 

After getting at LAX and was hoping to have a smooth transaction of getting a rental car and head on over to the DLR. It turned out very bad that morning, but overall it was even better this way since I didnt have to pay for a rental car and didnt have to park a car at the parking lots. I would have loss a lot of time at the DLR if I had to do that and I am glad that I didnt have to drive.

It was nice to see all the Halloween decorations around the DLR. The best part of the Halloween decorations was the Halloween Round-Up at Big Thunder Ranch. It was neat to see the carved pumpkins and every week it is always something new. 

It was difficult of not going on SMGG or HMH. But the wait times for both rides were just way too long for the standby line and the FP line. I dont know what the wait time for SMGG was at, but I would guess it would be at least 15 minute wait time since the queue for SMGG merges with the standby line when you are about to enter SMGG. But I wont feel bad of not going on HMH since I will be there next month and the wait time wouldnt be even shorter then that day. This was the first to see HMH queue towards the fountain of NOS and over 50 minute wait time. 

I got to do MFW when I arrived at DCA. It was kind of weird to ride MFW that late during the day since I always go on that ride first at DCA. I arrived late and I still got to do my usual photography of the DLR especially Cars Land. I cant wait to see how much Cars Land progress since September.

Now the one day Halloween trip to DL is finished, I am now getting started on my PTR to DL during the Holiday season next month. For the people that follow my TRs, this is by far my favorite time of the season at the DLR. I am looking forward to the Holiday trip again. When I did my Holiday Trip last year, it was fun and something new that I have never done in quite a long time. I mostly go to the DLR during December because of my birthday. But after doing WDW last year in December and later in December again, this was a great time to go to the DLR during the Holiday season since both trips wont be close together. I will talk about this more on my PTR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just concluded my [post=42759685]Unexpected Halloween Day Trip to DL[/post]. When I first heard that my dad offered me to go with him to LA for that Saturday, it was a great opportunity to go to the DLR during the Halloween season. I was originally of not going during the Halloween season since I just got back from the D23 Expo and have two more trips in November (DLR) & December (WDW). Since it was only a one day, I could do all the picture taking in one day. I got to take a lot of pictures at the DLR and go on my two favorite rides (MFW and Monorail). I was sad of not going on the DLRR, but it was just way too busy that afternoon. I didnt have the chance to ride SMGG or HMH, but I will get the chance to ride HMH next month. The wait time for HMH was just way too long for me and I can ride it next month.

Now I am planning my pre-trip for November 18-20, 2011 during the Holiday season at the DLR.

*Cast:* Me Bret 29 and my DA Fae 59

This will be my eighth trip to DL this year (Jan. 21-23, Feb. 19-21, Apr. 8-10, May 27-30, June 20-21, Aug. 18-22, & Sept. 24). My DA 2nd trip to DL this year (Aug 18-22).

My trip is not until the third week of November and right now we are getting my plans ready for our annual Holiday trip to DL. This is the 2nd year in a row that I am going to the DLR during the Holiday season in November. In the past my DA and I go to the DLR during the month of December during the Holiday season. Mostly it is for my birthday, but since my family and I are going to WDW in December I have no time to go to the DLR in December and I don't want a trip that is close to another. I was originally thinking of going during the first weekend of the Holiday season in November, but after finding out that the first weekend is during my visit, it was good timing to go during the Holiday season. This was so unusual last year of going during the Holiday season in November, but I really like going during November since it is not that crowded in December. It just seems so magical during the Holiday season at DL and I am looking forward to WDW Holiday season, but I just can't stop thinking about DL. Our main objective for my DA and myself during that week is to enjoy the Holiday season at the DLR like we always do. Also I plan on videotaping "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks and "A Christmas Fantasy" parade. I was lucky last year that it didnt rain when I was videotaping both shows. I was planning on doing the Holiday Tour again, but my DA said that she doesnt want to do it since we have done it back in 2009. I had no problem with that, but she said that we will do it one day in the future. Also I will be participating *Sherry E* Holiday Quest that she started last year which was the Tree, Wreath, etc. Last year, the quests were very exciting to do and I am looking forward to it next month.

I will be driving down from Sacramento to Anaheim with my DA. It is nice to fly after flying on my last trip, but I do bring a lot of bags and camera equipment so it does make sense to drive down in just 7 hours. It just not worth paying the extra money for extra bags and getting a rental car. I will be driving down in my Acura TSX. We didnt use the TSX on the last trip since my DA wanted to drive her Honda Civic. We were able to make it to Anaheim with one stop of gas and I this time I will be driving down with my vehicle. We will stop at Livingston (close to Merced) that is always on my way to Anaheim to see my grandmother. Than after we stop at my grandmothers house, than I will head on over to Anaheim. The plan time for us to leave to my grandmothers house on Thursday Nov 17 at night. Then we will leave first thing in the morning on Friday and head to Anaheim. I few leave around 7am, we should be there around noon. I want to have extra time so I can plan on seeing A Christmas Fantasy parade and do some activities at the DLR.

I will be staying at Best Westerns Stovall's Anaheim Inn. This will be my third time staying at BWAI (Apr. & June). The reason I selected this hotel instead of getting BWPPI was that it was cheaper and it is only a few hotels down from the crosswalk. My DA didnt like BW Stovalls since they AC was so loud and I remember that BWAI had something similar to it. So I hope that she will like this room.

We will be in the park for all three days of the trip and our plan is to come back to Sacramento around noon.

Our goal for this trip is to enjoy the Holiday season at the DLR. But for me it is all about the Quests during the Holiday season. I have done okay last year, but this time I am planning on getting even more pics of the Holiday decorations. It will be bad that I cant get the DLR hotels since they dont add there Christmas decorations after Thanksgiving. But that wont stop me from getting all those Christmas decorations pictures. I also plan on watching and videotaping BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks and A Christmas Fantasy parade. I am hoping that WoC will have a special segment for the Christmas season. But after reading no new information, I would guess that they dont do one this year.

Here is my plan right now when I go to DL next month. 

*Friday*
When we get to DL, I will start the Tree, Wreath, etc. Quest that *Sherry E have started and look for any Christmas decorations, treats and merchandise. Watch the 2:30pm A Christmas Fantasy parade. I plan on getting a spot right around IASWH since the 1st parade will start from FL while the 2nd parade starts from MS Town Square. Later that day, I will get a parade spot right when the 2nd A Christmas Fantasy parade at 5:30pm starts that day. After the parade, is still going on, we will head on over to the Hub and get a front row spot for BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks at 8:45pm. 

Saturday
Go to DL early that morning and go on HMH, IASWH, & SLCB before the crowds pick up later that day. All three of the rides will have Christmas decorations on the ride. I know that it will be a walk on if you do it first thing in the morning since most of the people will be doing the big rides.

When DCA opens at 9:30am that morning, we will get our blue FP for the 8:00pm WoC show. After that, we will head on over to PP and get on TSMM. I havent done TSMM for awhile, so I thought it would be neat to go on it since I havent done it in quite awhile. After that, we will go on MFW and get my usual aerial photos of the DLR and Cars Land. My DA wants to see the Blue Sky Cellar and see the new presentation about BVS. I will go around DCA and find any Christmas decorations around DCA and get some at the stores.

Head on back to DL and do some more photos of the Christmas decorations. I also plan on riding DLRR, Monorail while we are there. Do more photography of the Christmas decorations around DL. 

I plan on videotaping the 2:30pm A Christmas Fantasy parade on Saturday. Later that day, do the 8pm WoC show and go back to DL and take pictures of the Christmas decorations at night.

Sunday
Just like Saturday, I will do the same thing over again and go on the Christmas decorated rides and take pictures of the Holiday decorations. Go on some of my favorite rides if we have the time. This day will be mostly be a photography day of the Christmas decorations.

Go to DCA that Sunday morning when it opens and take some pics of the DLR.

I havent decided where to eat during my visit, but I am listening to suggestions of where to eat during my visit. I really wanted to do a sit down dining, but I just dont know what to select. But I want to spend more time looking around the parks then eating at a dining table.

I will write more about my TR and ask for any advice of what I should do with my time at the DLR during the Holiday season.

Thank you*


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
Sounds like a fun trip you have planned.  I'll look forward to your trip report!  

TK


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

yeah! been working hard so i needed a pick~me upper. & i knew 

this is the best trip report for that! ps, it seem i learn something new 

every time. 

as you might recall , i was working on our photo-pass borders. 
i also noticed in some of your window pictures, they used the
same graphics on the tins & other stuff. 

things like that are what I like taking pictures because when they
change them, they are great "book markers" of our trips. 


the girl who played ariel  was not on the member cruise. dwats & 
double dwats! [ i sorta like to see her reaction to my daughter 
if any...like we get in the parks. ] but it just liked the song said, 
you have to have a dream if you ever going to have a dream come true.

her hair is nearly 4 feet long, even though we keep cutting it, it keeps 
growing. 


as for camera, it happened so fast & there was no way to missed 
the whirl pool. all i could do was to "cover" it up with my hand &
hope the hot water didn't ruin it. though i ended up soaking wet,
i felt very, very lucky.

i have an old cannon a-1e camera. plus lenses. my wife telling me
that those old lenses will fit on the new cameras. if so, that a 
really neat benefit. however, my professional photos will always be 
plain & simple. 

some of my favorites were capturing certain feelings by doing a 
series. one time, when our middle son was just a few months 
old, i started taking pictures when he discovered his ear. it was
so funny when he gave it a good yank....

i think "to be" really good @ pictures taking, one must be having 
fun doing it. there is such a high level of excitment  in your pictures so
i asked myself why..,then it dawn on me, that all your pictures are 
connected and capturing the hidden treasures. great lil' reminders
that an only be found by someone with the same kindred spirit.

sure wish i could be there during the holidays but the next best thing
will be your reporting.  thanks so very much for taking the time to 
share, your magic-

got to go..for some strange reason, i am hunger for a corn dog, 

oops not a corny dog,


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> Sounds like a fun trip you have planned.  I'll look forward to your trip report!
> 
> TK



The trip planned is good right now, but I still have a lot of planning to do. 

That reminds me that I need to start my PTR for my WDW trip in a few months. Maybe I should start it some time shortly since the WDW TR will take some time.

Thank you TK




Lil' Grumpy said:


> yeah! been working hard so i needed a pick~me upper. & i knew
> 
> this is the best trip report for that! ps, it seem i learn something new
> 
> every time.
> 
> as you might recall , i was working on our photo-pass borders.
> i also noticed in some of your window pictures, they used the
> same graphics on the tins & other stuff.
> 
> things like that are what I like taking pictures because when they
> change them, they are great "book markers" of our trips.
> 
> 
> the girl who played ariel  was not on the member cruise. dwats &
> double dwats! [ i sorta like to see her reaction to my daughter
> if any...like we get in the parks. ] but it just liked the song said,
> you have to have a dream if you ever going to have a dream come true.
> 
> her hair is nearly 4 feet long, even though we keep cutting it, it keeps
> growing.
> 
> 
> as for camera, it happened so fast & there was no way to missed
> the whirl pool. all i could do was to "cover" it up with my hand &
> hope the hot water didn't ruin it. though i ended up soaking wet,
> i felt very, very lucky.
> 
> i have an old cannon a-1e camera. plus lenses. my wife telling me
> that those old lenses will fit on the new cameras. if so, that a
> really neat benefit. however, my professional photos will always be
> plain & simple.
> 
> some of my favorites were capturing certain feelings by doing a
> series. one time, when our middle son was just a few months
> old, i started taking pictures when he discovered his ear. it was
> so funny when he gave it a good yank....
> 
> i think "to be" really good @ pictures taking, one must be having
> fun doing it. there is such a high level of excitment  in your pictures so
> i asked myself why..,then it dawn on me, that all your pictures are
> connected and capturing the hidden treasures. great lil' reminders
> that an only be found by someone with the same kindred spirit.
> 
> sure wish i could be there during the holidays but the next best thing
> will be your reporting.  thanks so very much for taking the time to
> share, your magic-
> 
> got to go..for some strange reason, i am hunger for a corn dog,
> 
> oops not a corny dog,



Glad that you are enjoying the one day trip to DL last month.

It is always good that an old lens can fit on the new cameras. 

Thank you for the great comments on my picture taking. It is so great when I go to any Disney park and get a picture of where I am going and find something very interesting to take. I wished I have done that a long time ago when I went to DL, but over the last few years it has become better and better. 

This will be a nice trip for just a few days and then in a few weeks, I will be at WDW during the Holiday season. I will do my best at telling my TR and taking pictures of all the Christmas decorations around the DLR. I wish that the hotels will be decorated by the time I am there, but it is okay.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> That reminds me that I need to start my PTR for my WDW trip in a few months. Maybe I should start it some time shortly since the WDW TR will take some time.



That would be nice.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> That would be nice.



I just have finished my PTR to WDW in a few months. I am looking so forward to my WDW in a few months. But first, I got the DL TR in a few weeks. I would like to hear from you about what I should do at WDW. Here is the link to my PTR at WDW. Friends and Family Holiday trip to WDW Dec 9 - 16, 2011 PTR

Thank you


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I would love to go to WDW but I don't want to wait until 2014  That's when I graduate high school.


----------



## skiingfast

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I would love to go to WDW but I don't want to wait until 2014  That's when I graduate high school.



That's not bad, it may work out that you go when they have finished thier Fantasyland Expansion.  I imagine MVF-M11C will have some pictures of the progress there on his WDW TR.

It's going to have a little rollercoaster as part of it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Wow, I can't believe it is only less than a week away till my DA and I head back to DL for the Holiday season.  That reminds me that I need to get a lot of Holiday photos next week. I looked at the weather for next week and it is possible that it will rain that weekend. I was kind of bummed about seeing it raining that weekend and will affect the "A Christmas Fantasy" parade, but it will be nice to see "Mickey's Christmas Rainy Day Cavalcade". I am also hoping that the rain won't cancel "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks. It is one of my favorite fireworks at the DLR, but I have seen it many times and won't be bummed so much about it. My DA and I are looking forward to "The Magic, the Memories, & You" Christmas special on IASWH as well as the the Holiday version of WoC.

I also just upgraded my old Nikon D60 DSLR camera to the Nikon D5100 DSLR camera. I am very excited about this new camera and hope to get a lot of good pictures for everyone that follows my TR. I won't use it as a video camera since I have the Sony HDR video camera, but I will think about trying it next week. It might not be good for the fireworks or nighttime shows just for the daytime.

So looks like I have to go all around the resort and look for any Holiday decorations and will do Sherry quest games for the Holiday season which I am so looking forward too.

This will be a fun and exciting trip to DL during the Holiday season. I will do my best to do a live update of my TR at DL.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> This will be a fun and exciting trip to DL during the Holiday season. I will do my best to do a live update of my TR at DL.



You always do a wonderful job on your trip reports!  I'm excited for you being able to try your new camera


----------



## franandaj

No wonder you take such good pictures!  I can't wait to see what it will look like next week.  We're going there to stay overnight tonight and our community concert band is performing a Carnation Gardens tomorrow morning.  The room won't be ready until 4PM so we'll be leaving in about half an hour.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

That sounds like fun Bret.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> You always do a wonderful job on your trip reports!  I'm excited for you being able to try your new camera



Thank you TK. I am so looking forward to use my new DSLR camera. I used it a few times last week and the quality of the pictures is way better then my old DSLR camera. I'm just hoping that all the pictures won't be blurry like the old one. But you can't have the camera moving or it will be blurry.




franandaj said:


> No wonder you take such good pictures!  I can't wait to see what it will look like next week.  We're going there to stay overnight tonight and our community concert band is performing a Carnation Gardens tomorrow morning.  The room won't be ready until 4PM so we'll be leaving in about half an hour.



Thank you Allison. The pictures from my old Nikon D60 DSLR camera were good, but it was time for an upgrade after using my old DSLR camera for about 4 years. It will be interesting to see how my photos will turn up next week. Hope that you and Fran have a good time at DL tomorrow. That must be exciting to see your community band playing at Carnation Plaza Gardens tomorrow morning. 




WDWJonasGirl said:


> That sounds like fun Bret.



Thank you Kaitlin.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

One of my friends is almost 18 and she's never been to WDW


----------



## mvf-m11c

WDWJonasGirl said:


> One of my friends is almost 18 and she's never been to WDW



So you saying that your friend is going to WDW one day? It will be special for your friend to visit WDW one day.


Now I am thinking of adding an extra day to my Holiday trip to DL in 5 days. My DA was planning on taking extra days off work on Monday and asked me if I want to extend our trip to DL to Monday. Since it is possibly going to rain that weekend, she thought it would be nice to add another day to our trip while it was raining that day and get more out of her DAP that we bought in August. This will be a nice opportunity to be at DL and do take as many pics of the Holiday decorations. I will get back to you in the next few days and see if we are going to extend our day to Monday or stay till Sunday.

We are planning on eating at the ESPN Zone to watch some Football in the afternoon (SF 49ers game vs Arizona). So there is one sit down restaurant. I am planning on eating at my usual quick service counters such as Tiki Juice Bar, Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta, Royal Street Veranda, and Tomorrowland Terrace.

After watching "The Magic, the Memories, & You" at the MK, I am so looking forward to IASWH  "MMY" show when it debuts on Friday night. I'm still going with my original plan to watch the "A Christmas Fantasy" parade, "Believe...In Holiday Magic" firweorks, & "MMY" Holiday segment on Friday if it rains or not. I will also still plan on watching WoC on Saturday night but it I might do it on Sunday night if we decide to stay another night.

Man I don't know if I want to add another day or not since I have to get back the next day for basketball practice, but this is a good opportunity to stay another day at DL during the Holiday season. I will wait and see if we will do another day. Maybe I need more encouragement from you DISers to do it.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
You've got me wanting to make my dining reservations now.  What counter service and table service places do you like best?

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> You've got me wanting to make my dining reservations now.  What counter service and table service places do you like best?
> 
> TK



My favorite counter service restaurants at DL is the Royal Street Veranda, Tomorrowland Terrace, Stage Door Cafe, Tiki Juice Bar, Corn Dog Wagon. I have eaten at Tomorrowland Terrace a lot since I been to DL in the 80s and have been one of my favorite quick service restaurants at DL. But I haven't eaten there in quite awhile since I have short time, trying new restaurants at the DLR and it does get huge lines. RSV has been my new tradition of eating there first when I arrive at the DLR, but I have not done it the last few trips. We will definitely do it this week. Tiki Juice Bar is a must do now for a nice treat during the day. DCA is Lucky Fortune Cookery, Taste Pilots Grill, and Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta. I like to eat Asian food so LFC is one of them at the DLR. Taste Pilots Grill has good ribs and the Boardwalk P&P flat bread pizzas were really good and I will have to eat there again. I would say that it is better than Redd Rockett's Pizza Port in my opinion. 

As for the sit down restaurants my favorites are Storyteller's Cafe, ESPN Zone, and Cafe Orleans. I love the atmosphere of Storyteller's Cafe when it first opened back in 2001. Before I have been going to DL a lot in 2008, this is the restaurant that my group always go to for a meal. The ESPN Zone is the restaurant that I almost do when I arrive at the DLR. I like to watch any sports game from the ESPN Zone and the food is really decent. Cafe Orleans which I haven't done in awhile, but I still like to eat a Monte Cristo sandwich outside while I watch other people at the park walk through.

What are you going to choose to eat during your trip? It will be interesting to hear what your group will be eating at.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Hello!!  I'm looking foward to your pictures and other little tid bits!!  Cafe Orleans is my new favorite table service, their pomme frits are fabulous.  For my upcoming trip I plan to try their bengiets (I never could spell that).  We haven't been since last November and looking foward to the new places to eat at DCA.


----------



## tksbaskets

Thanks for the suggestions Bret.  I think we'll try for reservations at Cafe Orleans, Carnation Cafe (lunch), Storytellers Cafe, and a WOC picnic dinner for the FPs.  Have you heard anything about the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ?

I think we'll be doing a lot more counter service meals than we do at WDW where there is a plethera of TS dining locations.

Do you have any idea of park hours for Dec 31- Jan 6?  DL at 0700 with ealy entry, DCA at 10 am?

I want to start my planning grid....
TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

Goofy_Mom said:


> Hello!!  I'm looking foward to your pictures and other little tid bits!!  Cafe Orleans is my new favorite table service, their pomme frits are fabulous.  For my upcoming trip I plan to try their bengiets (I never could spell that).  We haven't been since last November and looking foward to the new places to eat at DCA.



Hey there Kirsten.  It's nice to hear from you again. I saw your pics on the Christmas Superthread and they were all nice. Thanks for coming along my trip and I will do my best to get most of the Holiday pics at the DLR. CO is one of my favorite sit down restaurants, but I got to one day make a reservation one day and try the pomme frits. Yes I can't believe I haven't tried that appetizer at CO after all these years but I will definitely try that when I do CO one day. I believe it was called beignets. You should try out Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta restaurant since they have good flat bread pizza and pasta. 

Glad to hear that you and your kids are getting APs during your upcoming trip. Hope that you and your family will have a great time when you get your APs. 




tksbaskets said:


> Thanks for the suggestions Bret.  I think we'll try for reservations at Cafe Orleans, Carnation Cafe (lunch), Storytellers Cafe, and a WOC picnic dinner for the FPs.  Have you heard anything about the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ?
> 
> I think we'll be doing a lot more counter service meals than we do at WDW where there is a plethera of TS dining locations.
> 
> Do you have any idea of park hours for Dec 31- Jan 6?  DL at 0700 with ealy entry, DCA at 10 am?
> 
> I want to start my planning grid....
> TK



Your welcome TK. Your restaurants are good picks during your trip and remember that if you do the WoC picnic you and your group will get yellow FPs for any of the shows. Back when I did it in August it is only yellow. In the past, you had a choice between blue and yellow. I would look at the WoC viewing section and see where you and your group want to watch WoC. You can also get a blue FP when the park opens half an hour and try the fire hydrant spot that I like to watch. I haven't heard anything new about BTR BBQ, but I will check it out this weekend if the menu has changed. 

DLR does have way less sit down restaurants than WDW, but most of the quick counter restaurants are very good and good portion size for the price. I would assume that you will be getting a Dole Whip at the Tiki Juice Bar during your trip? That reminds me that I have to get a Dole Whip at Aloha Isle at the MK during my trip next month. So looks like there is another must do at WDW next month.

In my estimation from past park hour history days at the DLR. On New Years Eve, DL should be open from 8am to 2am and DCA at 10am to 1am. DL should have a MM that Saturday and open from 7am to 8am. On the days like Jan 1st & 2nd, which is Sunday & Monday should be the the regular weekend hours of 8am to 12am at DL & 10am to 10pm at DCA. The days like Jan. 3rd to 5th will be the shorten days of 9am to 8pm at DL & 10am to 8pm at DCA. Friday should be a 9am to 12am at DL & 10am to 10pm at DCA. MM will most likely be on Tuesdays, Thursdays, Saturdays, and Sundays as usual. That is my estimation of what the times will be early January. In a few weeks, the schedules for those time will be there shortly so you can make your plans. I would take advantage of MM at DL and take advantage of DCA in the morning while you are staying on-site since you can enjoy the park while it is empty. WoC will be a big difference if you plan on getting a blue FP for the 1st show and try out the fire hydrant spot.

Hope this helps you TK and are you going to start a PTR for your upcoming trip?


----------



## franandaj

Awww C'mon do it!  You know you want to stay another day.  You're still young and bounce back easily!    Unlike old fogies like me who is really hurting from my overnight trip.  However our band really rocked the place, so I'm happy!


----------



## franandaj

tksbaskets said:


> Thanks for the suggestions Bret.  I think we'll try for reservations at Cafe Orleans, Carnation Cafe (lunch), Storytellers Cafe, and a WOC picnic dinner for the FPs.  Have you heard anything about the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ?
> 
> I think we'll be doing a lot more counter service meals than we do at WDW where there is a plethera of TS dining locations.
> 
> Do you have any idea of park hours for Dec 31- Jan 6?  DL at 0700 with ealy entry, DCA at 10 am?
> 
> I want to start my planning grid....
> TK



You didn't ask, but I really think that Ralph Brennan's Cafe is a wonderful place to eat.  We never order entrees, but just get 4-5 appetizers for two of us and desserts.  The Chocolate Bread Pudding Souffle is to die for!

I also like the Bengal Barbeque for a snack, and the place NO Square with the Gumbo in the Bread Bowl is really good too.  In DCA no trip would be complete without a trip to the Corn Dog Palace!


----------



## tksbaskets

franandaj said:


> You didn't ask, but I really think that Ralph Brennan's Cafe is a wonderful place to eat.  We never order entrees, but just get 4-5 appetizers for two of us and desserts.  The Chocolate Bread Pudding Souffle is to die for!
> 
> I also like the Bengal Barbeque for a snack, and the place NO Square with the Gumbo in the Bread Bowl is really good too.  In DCA no trip would be complete without a trip to the Corn Dog Palace!



Great!  Thanks for the tips. We've never eaten at the Corn Dog Palace.  Lots of places on our list now


----------



## mvf-m11c

Okay you were right TK and Allison, I made the decision and we will be staying another day at DL for my Holiday trip in just a couple of days.  It was a tough decision of going another day especially I should be back in town. But my DA could use the extra day off away from home. I'm so happy right now that the weather at Anaheim has changed and it will be nice on Friday and Saturday, but early Sunday should have some shower as well as Monday morning. It will be nice to get some pics of DL when it is raining since the parks should be part empty on rainy days. 

So right now I am still going with my original plans for the nighttime events. But early during those mornings, we will do HMH and IASWH at DL since both of those rides do get long queues during the afternoon and night. I will have to do MFW like I always do and get good aerial photos of Cars Land. We will try to get in for TSMM, but that might not happen since the crowd levels should be high on that weekend. 

Looks like everything is all planned and I will revised my signature and everything else. We're looking forward to this trip and hope everything goes well.


----------



## tksbaskets

YEAH!  I'm glad you booked the extra time in DL with your DA.   Only two more days!


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

, dear friend! 

....caught you just in time..before your holiday adventures? 

on the other site, they posted a super~holiday thread. ha! everyone
knows the best "picture show" will be found here!  

ok...here's what we 've been doing- we are coming back! next year, 
may 26th, on our way to aluani! maybe we will eventually "bump"
into the lil'mermaid. after all, if i was a mermaid that's where i be
hanging out. just in case,i be bring my special pulka necklace. 
have you seen the picture of mickey wearing one? my is not 
quite that big. but it is authentic & is almost as big...

had a very dear friend from the 70's....and his grandmother made it.
not the tourist type.  it is impressive & can't wait to bring it back
home!


i have been working on a "thank-you" gift for the diser that sent 
us a copy of their dvd on our alaska cruise. however, your pictures
would very important , filing in some of the blanks after we stop 
@ disneyland/grand california.  oh, that's where we will being 
staying again next may.  . if you find time to pm your address,
sure would like to send a small but disney thank you for helping us. 

we are very excited about going to disneyland-& to alunai ! 

have a great christmas vacation ! { isn't every disneyland trip like 
christmas morning?}


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> YEAH!  I'm glad you booked the extra time in DL with your DA.   Only two more days!



Thank you TK. I am so looking forward tomorrow and I will try to get some pics up tomorrow. 




Lil' Grumpy said:


> , dear friend!
> 
> ....caught you just in time..before your holiday adventures?
> 
> on the other site, they posted a super~holiday thread. ha! everyone
> knows the best "picture show" will be found here!
> 
> ok...here's what we 've been doing- we are coming back! next year,
> may 26th, on our way to aluani! maybe we will eventually "bump"
> into the lil'mermaid. after all, if i was a mermaid that's where i be
> hanging out. just in case,i be bring my special pulka necklace.
> have you seen the picture of mickey wearing one? my is not
> quite that big. but it is authentic & is almost as big...
> 
> had a very dear friend from the 70's....and his grandmother made it.
> not the tourist type.  it is impressive & can't wait to bring it back
> home!
> 
> 
> i have been working on a "thank-you" gift for the diser that sent
> us a copy of their dvd on our alaska cruise. however, your pictures
> would very important , filing in some of the blanks after we stop
> @ disneyland/grand california.  oh, that's where we will being
> staying again next may.  . if you find time to pm your address,
> sure would like to send a small but disney thank you for helping us.
> 
> we are very excited about going to disneyland-& to alunai !
> 
> have a great christmas vacation ! { isn't every disneyland trip like
> christmas morning?}



If you are talking about the Disneyland at Christmas Time Superthread I have posted a lot of my Holiday pictures on that site. It is a great site to find out any information for the Holiday season at the DLR. 

Great to hear that you and your family have your dates all set up for the Aulani trip in May. I don't think I have ever see Mickey with the necklace on, but it will be nice to see it. 

It must be exciting to go to Aulani and then DL in the same month. It's my pleasure that you enjoyed my pictures and thank you for the nice offering. I will give you my address shortly. 

Thank you for following along my TR and I will do my best to give a live update of my TR this weekend. 

It does feel like a trip to DL feels like a Christmas morning.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you TK. I am so looking forward tomorrow and I will try to get some pics up tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you for following along my TR and I will do my best to give a live update of my TR this weekend.
> 
> It does feel like a trip to DL feels like a Christmas morning.



Looking forward to pics of my happy place all decorated for Christmas!  We just got word that our DVC waitlist for New Year's Eve came through so we get to stay the entire week at the Grand Californian Villas!

Have a safe trip Bret!
TK


----------



## skiingfast

Almost on your way.  I suspect this quick trip will keep your shutter moving.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Looking forward to pics of my happy place all decorated for Christmas!  We just got word that our DVC waitlist for New Year's Eve came through so we get to stay the entire week at the Grand Californian Villas!
> 
> Have a safe trip Bret!
> TK



Can't wait to leave tomorrow morning and arrive at the happiest place on earth during the Holiday season.

Im so excited to hear that you will best staying at the GCH villas during your trip. When you are can you get some pics of the villa?

I will be back on the thread tomorrow and five my update.

Thank you TK




skiingfast said:


> Almost on your way.  I suspect this quick trip will keep your shutter moving.



tomorrow is the day and I can't wait till tomorrow morning. I should have plenty of pics this week. 

Thanks Matt


----------



## kaoden39

Have fun Bret!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thank you Michele. 

While my DA and I are waiting for "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks, I thought I check in and say that we got he safely around 1pm today. I have already uploaded some pics from my day today and you can check it out on my flickr account. Later*tonight, I will show some pics from today.

Ill give you a quick update it wont be the official update of my TR, but i will get it part started since we are waiting for the fireworks.*

my DA stayed at BWAI instead of coming with me to DL when we got to our room. I arrived at the park around 1:45 pm and the first thing I did was take as many pics of the Holiday decorations when I walked through MS. At the hub, there were alot of booths around the hub and just like last year, they were radio booths from different radio shows from around California, Arizona, and nevada. This was just like last year when they occupied the sidewalks for live broadcasting. At the front of SB castle, there was some kind of taping at the left and right side. I will have to talk about that later.

It was almost time for the first show of "A Christmas Fantasy" parade and I decided to head on over towards IASW area since they get less people then on MS. I videotaped and took pictures of the parade.*

After the parade, I head on over to MTT and find as many Christmas decorations around the area. I also saw those awful trees at City Ha,, Mickey and Minnie's house which is not the same.

I head on over to Frontierland and got some pics of the garland. Then it was NOS which is one of my favorite lands during the Christmas season. But this year was a little different from last year and past years. There were some decorations that I have seen before and not seen before. Maybe I need to look at my pics later today and tell you what I think of the decorations of NOS.

It was time to head on back to the room since I haven't eaten all day since breakfast. I took some more pics of the decorations on my way unit from MS. But I will be getting more*
Is later on this trip.

Thank you for following my TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are some pics from Friday and I will post more later tomorrow.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret!  Very nice pictures.  Looks like it is nice weather too.


----------



## skiingfast

Do you have any more pictures of Daisy?  Was she there for the media event?


----------



## franandaj

Great pictures Bret!  Looking forward to seeing more!



tksbaskets said:


> Looking forward to pics of my happy place all decorated for Christmas!  We just got word that our DVC waitlist for New Year's Eve came through so we get to stay the entire week at the Grand Californian Villas!
> 
> Have a safe trip Bret!
> TK



That's great news! We'll be staying there for NYE only.  I'm sure the place will be packed! But it should be fun!


----------



## Sherry E

Hi, Bret!  

Your photos are smaller this time around so my pages are loading much more easily!

I haven't been on the DIS since Monday so I am trying to get caught up on random threads.  I'll be interested to see how much progress you make on the various Quests.

I agree - those Toontown trees are just awful, and I can't think of any good reason for them to be there other than money.  Maybe because DLR is spending money on new decorations and tune-ups in other areas this year, they scaled down on Toontown.  The only other possibility is that somehow the old trees got damaged and they had to put in these other ones.

Thank you, also, Bret, for putting in a good word for the Superthread here.  Apparently Lil' Grumpy only likes your TR and not the Superthread.  (I love the "ha!" comment.)  I think you have a great TR thread going, but it's not fair to knock the Superthread for no reason (which is a very popular thread, by the way, Lil' Grumpy, so I/we must be doing something right).  

So thank you for sticking up for it, Bret - and for sharing your photos, tips and information in the Superthread so other DIS'ers can benefit from it all.

My annual holiday trip is coming up in 15 days, so I am tuning in to your TR to see if there is anything I need to make a note of before leaving (other than what I already know is there, that I want to see).

Keep the pictures coming!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Hi, Bret!
> 
> Your photos are smaller this time around so my pages are loading much more easily!
> 
> I haven't been on the DIS since Monday so I am trying to get caught up on random threads.  I'll be interested to see how much progress you make on the various Quests.
> 
> I agree - those Toontown trees are just awful, and I can't think of any good reason for them to be there other than money.  Maybe because DLR is spending money on new decorations and tune-ups in other areas this year, they scaled down on Toontown.  The only other possibility is that somehow the old trees got damaged and they had to put in these other ones.
> 
> Thank you, also, Bret, for putting in a good word for the Superthread here.  Apparently Lil' Grumpy only likes your TR and not the Superthread.  (I love the "ha!" comment.)  I think you have a great TR thread going, but it's not fair to knock the Superthread for no reason (which is a very popular thread, by the way, Lil' Grumpy, so I/we must be doing something right).
> 
> So thank you for sticking up for it, Bret - and for sharing your photos, tips and information in the Superthread so other DIS'ers can benefit from it all.
> 
> My annual holiday trip is coming up in 15 days, so I am tuning in to your TR to see if there is anything I need to make a note of before leaving (other than what I already know is there, that I want to see).
> 
> Keep the pictures coming!!!



I concur!!  There are quite a few rockin' threads but for the holidays the super thread is HARD ROCK! - one reason is that we get so many contributors and it fills the gaps between Bret, Sherry, and DJ's trip reports.  

There are a few others I follow too


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret!  Very nice pictures.  Looks like it is nice weather too.



Hey there TK. 

Thank you, the weather yesterday was nice and today was okay. It did sprinkle a little bit tonight, but not that serious. I am uploading more pics from today. 

I got to see the WoC Christmas Preshow Prep and Landing. It was really neat and after it was over, the beginning of WoC was improved with the Christmas Preshow. I will have that uploaded when I get back to Sacramento.




skiingfast said:


> Do you have any more pictures of Daisy?  Was she there for the media event?



Unfortuntely that was the only picture that I got of Daisy during the media day. 




franandaj said:


> Great pictures Bret!  Looking forward to seeing more!



Thank you Allison. I will post some more pics later tonight on my thread.




Sherry E said:


> Hi, Bret!
> 
> Your photos are smaller this time around so my pages are loading much more easily!
> 
> I haven't been on the DIS since Monday so I am trying to get caught up on random threads.  I'll be interested to see how much progress you make on the various Quests.
> 
> I agree - those Toontown trees are just awful, and I can't think of any good reason for them to be there other than money.  Maybe because DLR is spending money on new decorations and tune-ups in other areas this year, they scaled down on Toontown.  The only other possibility is that somehow the old trees got damaged and they had to put in these other ones.
> 
> Thank you, also, Bret, for putting in a good word for the Superthread here.  Apparently Lil' Grumpy only likes your TR and not the Superthread.  (I love the "ha!" comment.)  I think you have a great TR thread going, but it's not fair to knock the Superthread for no reason (which is a very popular thread, by the way, Lil' Grumpy, so I/we must be doing something right).
> 
> So thank you for sticking up for it, Bret - and for sharing your photos, tips and information in the Superthread so other DIS'ers can benefit from it all.
> 
> My annual holiday trip is coming up in 15 days, so I am tuning in to your TR to see if there is anything I need to make a note of before leaving (other than what I already know is there, that I want to see).
> 
> Keep the pictures coming!!!



Hey there Sherry.

I made the photos smaller since you can look at them. This will make it easy for you since the photos are smaller. 

I got a lot of pics of the trees, wreaths and garlands today and I will upload more pics tonight.

It didn't make any sense when management put those trees from WDW to DL. Those trees look very ugly and I just can't even look at them one bit longer.

You welcome. Lil' Grumpy should check out the Christmas Superthread which has a lot of good pics and great information. 

Your welcome and I will definitely put up some pics on the Superthread when I get back. I will also have to put up some pics of the WoC Christmas Preshow Prep and Landing. That was a very nice opening show to start WoC. I shouldn't say too much until I write that down on my TR.

I will try to get as much info I can until your tip in a couple of weeks. I am excited for you to go to DL during one of the least busiest times during the Holiday season. Hope everything goes well for you during your Holiday trip.

I'll put some up shortly tonight so stay tune.


----------



## franandaj

mvf-m11c said:


> I made the photos smaller since you can look at them. This will make it easy for you since the photos are smaller.



I appreciate the smallller pictures too because to read your Halllloween trip report, I had to open each post in a separate window because my browser would time out before allll the pictures woulld lload.  There are a couplle others who I have to do that with.

Just an inside joke, skiingfast willll understand the typos!


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> I appreciate the smallller pictures too because to read your Halllloween trip report, I had to open each post in a separate window because my browser would time out before allll the pictures woulld lload.  There are a couplle others who I have to do that with.
> 
> Just an inside joke, skiingfast willll understand the typos!



Your welcome Allison. 

He will, it was neat to see the major radio shows at DL just like last year. At least when the fireworks started at 8:45pm, the DL crew cleaned up the tables around the sidewalks by the Hub and we were able to get a good spot for the fireworks. 


Here are some more pics from yesterday and today.

You can see it snow during SB Winter Castle show








































"The Magic, the Memories, & You" Holiday version (Some are blurry but I will upload the show when I get back on Monday)


----------



## franandaj

OH, I'm so glad to see that they are still doing the icicle treatment to the castle.  We were there last weekend and they didn't have all the icicles out.  We'll be there for Candlelight and then for NYE, so at least we'll get to see it a couple times during the season.  

I love the IASW.  We might need to try and get out there on a weekday to try and do IASW.  I haven't even seen the new characters, much less the overlay.  My Disney is severely lacking!


----------



## ssuriano

Love the photos, thanks for posting!


----------



## skiingfast

franandaj said:


> Just an inside joke, skiingfast willll understand the typos!






mvf-m11c said:


> Unfortuntely that was the only picture that I got of Daisy during the media day.



At least you got something.  She is so rare to see.

I like the IASW pictures, that place rocks the Holidays.


----------



## Sherry E

Wow!  This last series of photos was amazing - I love the colors of the Castle and IASW at night in these pictures, and the clarity is just great.  These photos were taken with your brand new camera, correct?  I'd say it was a good investment, although you did a great job with the other camera too.


----------



## rentayenta

Wow, amazing pictures. I am so excited for the holiday season!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just got back from the DLR just now. My goodness it is raining out there. It was really nice the first 3 hours this morning and around noon it started to rain. I going out there in awhile so I hope to get some good pics in the rain LOL.  If I get back early tonight and most likely, I will write up my first part of my TR on Friday. 




franandaj said:


> OH, I'm so glad to see that they are still doing the icicle treatment to the castle.  We were there last weekend and they didn't have all the icicles out.  We'll be there for Candlelight and then for NYE, so at least we'll get to see it a couple times during the season.
> 
> I love the IASW.  We might need to try and get out there on a weekday to try and do IASW.  I haven't even seen the new characters, much less the overlay.  My Disney is severely lacking!



The icicles of SB Castle are always great during the Holiday season. It must be exciting to see the CP and NYE later next month.

IASWH is mostly the same over the years, the only new addition to IASWH is the snowman at the end of the ride where the light up Christmas tree used to be. 




ssuriano said:


> Love the photos, thanks for posting!



Thank you ssuriano. 




skiingfast said:


> At least you got something.  She is so rare to see.
> 
> I like the IASW pictures, that place rocks the Holidays.



Just a little picture, I should have gotten more of them. Daisy is seen a lot during "A Christmas Fantasy" parade. 

IASWH is great during the Holiday season.




Sherry E said:


> Wow!  This last series of photos was amazing - I love the colors of the Castle and IASW at night in these pictures, and the clarity is just great.  These photos were taken with your brand new camera, correct?  I'd say it was a good investment, although you did a great job with the other camera too.



Thank you Sherry. Yes, I used my new Nikon D5100 DSLR camera on all of my photos during my trip. It was a good investment and it will be even better when I used it next month to my WDW trip.




rentayenta said:


> Wow, amazing pictures. I am so excited for the holiday season!



Thank you rentayenta. I am getting excited for you when you go to DL later this week.


----------



## kaoden39

Bret, it all looks so beautiful!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love the pictures. I'm going on Wednesday.


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm so glad you are liking your camera!!  The pictures are wonderful as always.  Bummer about the rain.  Hopefully it will be a quick shower.

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

I quit early tonight since it was raining all day today and my body is tired after a lot of walking tonight. I will post the first part of my TR tonight and hope that you will be up for that.

The park was about above average this morning and there were a lot of people that stayed while it was raining. It wasn't like pouring but did rain and I almost seen everyone with an umbrella, poncho or heavy jackets walking through the park. 



kaoden39 said:


> Bret, it all looks so beautiful!!



Thank you Michele.




WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love the pictures. I'm going on Wednesday.



Thank you Kaitlin. Hope you have a great time on Wednesday. I see that you started a TR and I am looking forward to hear your adventures.




tksbaskets said:


> I'm so glad you are liking your camera!!  The pictures are wonderful as always.  Bummer about the rain.  Hopefully it will be a quick shower.
> 
> TK



The camera worked really well all week. Some of the pictures were blurry, but they turned up really well in low lighted areas. I had no problem with the rain today, but it did made me quit early tonight since I am not planning on staying out there during WoC and the fireworks. I can't believe I said that and missed on my nighttime shows, but I got them the other nights and turned out well. Just wait in a couple of days and I will have them up on youtube. When I left, it was still sprinkling ever since we ate at the ESPN Zone this afternoon.


----------



## mvf-m11c

My DA and I left Sacramento around 8:30pm on Thursday night since we were both working that day. We stopped at my grandmothers house in Livingston around 10pm and we stayed over the night so we can have a head start to Anaheim the next day.

*Day 1  November 18, 2011  Part 1*​
We left my grandmothers house around 7:30am and it took us about 5 1/2 hours to get to Anaheim. Our hotel is Best Western Anaheim Inn which is right on Harbor Blvd just across the street from DL on the east side. The last time I have stayed at BWAI was back in June where I stayed their with my dad. This was my DA first time staying at BWAI and had no problem with the hotel. When we got settled in our room which was room #222 which was easy to find. My DA was a little bit tired from the trip to Anaheim and decided to stay and rest. So I just head on over to DL by myself. 






[img[http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6095/6360409453_55f93d6f6d_z.jpg[/img]

It was around 1:30pm when I left BWAI and head on over to DL. When we got here, I was worried about the weather since it is possibly going to rain. That afternoon it was just cloudy and not raining for now. I was relieve that it wasn't raining, but it could happen at any time during my visit. The new DLR sign at the east side of DL is nice and way better then the old one.






At the esplande, the queues for both parks were quite long that afternoon. So it did take awhile for me to get into DL. But while I was waiting, the snow flakes were on top of the turnstiles. Just the far left and far right side didn't have any just the two middle turnstiles have the Holiday decorations.











Now its time for the Christmas Quests and the first one was the wreaths on the poles in front of the DLRR MS station.





I did get more pics of the wreaths around the front entrance of DL, but I had to get to FL and around IASW for the 2:30pm parade. So while I was walking all the way down towards FL, I did get a lot of different pics of the Holiday decorations. Most of the decorations around the park have been the same over the years while some of them are new. I have to check at my past pictures to see what is different from today and the past. The park crowd level was just about above average since there were quite a number of people waiting for the 2:30pm parade around MS. 











The Disney Gallery which is all about the Trains at Disney. This something I was also looking forward too. I didn't go inside, but I did went that night. That wil be another post.





Now back down the street of MS looking for any of the trees, wreaths, garlands for the Quests.






























It was already 1:50pm and I had to rush over to FL.










When I got around the Hub, there were a lot of tables that were circling the Hub and the first thing I thought that it would be the raido broadcasts from California, Nevada, and Arizona. I remember last year when I went during the same weekend on a Friday which they were set up around the Hub. It was nice to see the radio stands out there and also disappointed. I saw some familiar radio shows that were here that day which includes KHTK 1140 the radio of Sacramento. 





















Right at the front of SB Castle, there were also two stages that were set up on the right and left side. It looks like there was something filming for the Holiday season at DL. I saw Daisy on one of the stages while there were some people I have never seen before.






Here is the one with Daisy in the picture.





Thats it for now and I will get back to you when I get backto Sacramento on Monday night.


----------



## skiingfast

What is the bad thing about having the radio stations there?


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just left DL a few hours ago and on our way home to Sacramento. Today was a very nice morning after it was raining most of he day yesterday. But we had a gat time and now is the time to head back home and do our usual lives. 



skiingfast said:


> What is the bad thing about having the radio stations there?



Because the radio booths were on the edge of the sidewalks and were there that Friday night. I wanted to get my usual spot which is the curb side for the fireworks. But the tables were there until the DL crew moved them out of the area until 45 minutes for the fireworks. It was really crowded that night for the fireworks which was unusual when I get a spot for the fireworks. Some people were there more then 2+ hours and on the road. Talk about a lot of people that were waiting for the fireworks. At least I got my usual spot for the fireworks which is great.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Got home two hours ago and have been working on my videos during my trip to DL. I have just uploaded the Holiday segment of "The Magic, The Memories, and You!". I will also upload the WoC Christmas Preshow Prep and Landing later tonight so stay tune. I'll also write down my next part of my TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1 – November 18, 2011 – Part 2*​
After leaving the Hub while the radio broadcast booth and videotaping of the Holiday season at DL, I head on over to FL which is through SB Castle. It is always beautiful to see with its Christmas decorations. When I compared SB Castle and Cinderella Castle with the Christmas decorations, by far SB Castle has way more decorations than Cinderella Castle. With the snow, wreath and garlands on the castle makes it so magical during the Holiday season. 











In FL, the queues for most of the rides were way long. PP was at least 30+ wait, while MTW ride was at 20+, Dumbo 30+ and SLCB was at 30+ wait time. Talk about long wait times, but you got to be patient to go on those rides. 






I passed through FL and head on over towards the walkway to IASWH. On the way, I remember from Sherry TR pictures that there were IASWH wreaths on the light poles going down towards IASWH. So I had to get the pics of the wreaths. So here are the wreaths for the wreath quest.

































































There were more wreaths out around IASWH, but I had to get my spot for the parade so I the quest will have to wait until the parade. I got a spot right by the concession carts and the IASW store. It was a nice view to see the parade when it comes out of the gates. It was already 2:00pm and I had only to wait for 30 minutes which is a short time to watch the parade. I would suggest to you to watch "A Christmas Fantasy" parade around IASWH since you don't have to wait a long time like MS. 
















While I was waiting for the parade, I got to meet a DISer at the park before the parade. I got to meet Dizneydaz while I was waiting for the 2:30pm "A Christmas Fantasy" parade. When she got the spot right next to me, she saw my LGMH and knew that I was on the DISer boards. It was nice to meet a DISer that day before the parade. We had a nice chat and her DD was their too. They were there to see her nephew who was performing in the parade. Dizneydaz said that her nephew is one of the performers in the princess scene. She was excited to see him not in a costume during the parade. It also made my day to meet a DISer during the Holiday season.

After the nice chat, I was just waiting until the 2:30pm parade started. Good thing that I chose this spot instead of MS cause that it doesn’t too many people around this area until the parade is about to start. But more and more people started to show up when it got closer to the time. 






Another wreath closer to the IASW store















While I was waiting for the parade, there were quite a number of CMs around the area where the guests that do the Holiday Tour seating area. Since the radio booths were around MS Hub plus the Disney media, it did make sense to see so many cameras and people interviewing around the area. 












That’s it for now and I will get back to you later with “A Christmas Fantasy” parade.


----------



## skiingfast

That is great you bumped into Dizneydaz.  I hope her nephew gave you some good shots.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> That is great you bumped into Dizneydaz.  I hope her nephew gave you some good shots.



It was nice to meet Dizneydaz that day.

I have also uploaded World of Color Christmas Pre-Show "Prep and Landing" last night and later during the week, I will upload the rest of the Holiday shows.


*Day 1 – November 18, 2011 – Part 3*​
Now the 2:30pm parade started from IASWH. There were a few changes to the parade from last year and this year. I will give you the details of what is different from the previous one and the current one of “A Christmas Fantasy” parade. Before the parade, there was a camera crew right by the entrance of IASWH. I would guess that it is an employee of the Disney Company taping part of the parade for the Holiday campaign. 

On the opening of the Music box float, it has always been the giant stuff teddy bear, but this year they use Duffy in the Santa’s colors.










Toy Soldiers










Mailroom Elves










The Mailroom float with Donald, Daisy, & Pluto















We can’t forget about Mrs. Claus





Tigger and Pooh on their Sleighs















Welcome to A Winter Wonderland unit





The Snowflake performers are one of the changes during this year parade. Their costumes are different then the ones they used in the past. The most noticeable change to their costume is the silver snowflake on their backs. In the past, they used a white snowflake with sparkles on the flakes. This year, they use a more silverish style snowflake during this years parade. 










The Snowy Christmas Tree





Snowpeople














Mickey and Minnie atop the Ice Rink float




















We can’t forget about Eeyore pulling his sleigh





That’s it for the first part of “A Christmas Fantasy” parade and I will get back to you later today.


----------



## kaoden39

Duffy the Christmas Bear!!  How cute!!  What and adorable parade!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 18, 2011  Part 4*​
Back to the pictures of A Christmas Fantasy Parade

Clarabelle Cow, Gingerbread Cookies and Candy Bakers

























Goofy and Max on the Gingerbread float




















Lady Tremaine, Drizella and Anastasia















Candelight Ball float & Dancers


















































Will be right back for the next part of "A Christmas Fantasy" parade.


----------



## franandaj

Nice pictures!  Do they still play the same parade music (that sticks in your head even years after you last heard it?)


----------



## mvf-m11c

I have just uploaded "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks that I have videotaped on Friday the 18th.



franandaj said:


> Nice pictures!  Do they still play the same parade music (that sticks in your head even years after you last heard it?)



Thanks Allison. Yes, "A Christmas Fantasy" parade uses the same music. I still have the parade music every time I see it on video or in person. It is still my favorite parade at any Disney parks.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 18, 2011  Part 5*​
Back to the pictures of A Christmas Fantasy Parade

Santas Toyland unit





Chip and Dale in the Humdinger 















Woody and his Rocking Horse










Toy Factory Elves










Geppetto, Jiminy Cricket, & Pinocchio on top of the Toy Factory float






























Buzz Lightyear in his spaceship










Seven Dwarves















Christmas Tree





Finale Dancers





The Reindeers










Santa atop his Sleigh










That is it for A Christmas Fantasy parade and I will get to the next part of the TR in just awhile.


----------



## skiingfast

The Believe video came out great!


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> The Believe video came out great!



Thanks Matt. I'm glad that the video came out better then I thought. How do you compare this years Believe from my last years?


*Day 1 – November 18, 2011 – Part 6*​
When “A Christmas Fantasy” parade was over, I was close to Mickey’s Toontown so I decided to head on over there and get some pics of any of the Holiday decorations. Before I got to MTT, I was disappointed to see on Micechat Dateline in a couple of weeks before I came to DL that MTT doesn’t have the regular trees at City Hall, Mickey and Minnie’s house. But I will talk about that later when I get to the trees. Let’s get to the TR since you are waiting to see all the trees, wreaths, garlands, etc. in MTT.

Over at IASWH, most of the guests that were around for the parade went straight on the ride. It was a short wait while the parade was going and then when the parade was over, the wait time went way up. The CMs had to ask the guests to go around the left side instead of going through the entrance in the middle.





I head on over to MTT and it was nice to see the decorations. Some of them have changed since last year and this year. But my mission at MTT was to find all the Holiday decorations around the land. Now lets get started with the quests.

First was the wreath was the firehouse





RRCS





RRCS Wreath










Wreath by the Horace Horsecollar Gym















More wreaths on TT Five Dime





Here is MTT City Hall Christmas Tree. This tree if you don’t know once was the Christmas tree at Mickey’s Toontown Fair at the MK in WDW. I just don’t know why DL management would bring this ugly tree to MTT in DL after using the big ornament Christmas tree over the years. It is just a ugly plastic tree that DL is recycling after using those other trees in the past. I hope that DL will one day take these ugly trees out of here and use the regular ones that they have used in the past.





Toontown City Hall





Wreath by the Trolley Station #1





Wreath by the Trolley Station #2





Goofy’s House





Mickey’s House





Here is Minnie’s ugly Christmas tree which was from the former MTT Fair at the MK. Once again another ugly plastic tree that DL has brought from the old land and it doesn’t look good either, I can tell you that the next one is not that good either.





Mickey’s Christmas Tree. I am not going to say anything more about it as you know what I am going to say.










There were quite a number of people in the queue to see Minnie





Donald Duck Christmas Wreath (at least they haven’t changed it)










Goofy’s Christmas Wreath










Wreath by the Trolley Station #3





The last wreath I could find in MTT. 





That concludes my adventure of the tree, wreath and garland quest at MTT. I head on out of MTT and on my next land to find any Holiday decorations. I will get back to you later today.


----------



## skiingfast

I think nastalgia is wearing people thin.  Those trees borrowed from TT in WDW are more TTish.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I think nastalgia is wearing people thin.  Those trees borrowed from TT in WDW are more TTish.



You are correct that those trees are from the former TT at WDW. I just don't like those plastic trees.


*Day 1  November 18, 2011  Part 7*​
I left off just leaving MTT and I head on back to the Hub so I can get some pictures of the radio booths around the Hub. The park crowd levels started to pick up even more with more and more people going on the popular rides. IASWH was already at 30+ minute wait, SLCB was at 30+ and rides like Tea Cups and AiW had long lines.











After leaving FL, I was back at the Hub and there were still activities at the radio booths around the Hub. I saw that my local radio KHTK 1140 was there. 





Here is one of the stages in front of SB Castle, but they were already done and begun to disassemble the stage.





Matt this is what I was talking about not being able to get the curb side for the fireworks. You can see that the booths are at the edges of the curb for most of the day.










More pics of the radio booths around the Hub















I left the Hub and the next spot to get Holiday decorations is Frontierland. 

Wreaths by the entrance of Frontierland










Frontierland Entrance





So I am now in Frontierland and the first decorations are the Pioneer Mercantile Store















Now I past the Golden Horseshoe





The ROA was nice and quiet not as bad as I have thought





Now here is my favorite part of the Holiday season at DL which is NOS. This is for you *Sherry E* which is one of your favorite lands during the Holiday season. This is a place where you can get a lot of pics of the trees, wreaths, garlands, etc. for any of the Quests. Some of the decorations look so great and some of them dont look good. But I will talk about it during my post. At least there wasnt that many people so it would be easy to take a lot of pictures without any people in my way.

The big Christmas Wreath is still there since last year. 










A lot of different decorations on the Disney Dream Suite balcony





This year they added some different decorations that werent there last year and this year. The noticeable change to the railings of the balconies are that there are no neon/light up color shape decorations like ornaments, etc. As I have said it before on other threads that DL management has tone downed the decorations this year.





















Thats it for now and I will get back to you later tonight.


----------



## skiingfast

What I mean about the new Christmas Trees in Toontown, is that have the cartoonish fell of a toon town.  I'd like to see them side by side with the old ones, to be sure.


----------



## tksbaskets

Today I am Thankful for Bret's trip report!  I've got the turkey roasting and have just spend a VERY enjoyable time looking through MTT, FrontierLand, and NOS.  

I must admit MTT isn't my cup of tea.  Now Frontierland and NOS is great.  

LOVED the parade pics!  I'm hoping I can talk the men folk into watching with me when we travel to DL.  I'm pretty sure I can 

 Happy Thanksgiving Bret and your TR followers!


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> What I mean about the new Christmas Trees in Toontown, is that have the cartoonish fell of a toon town.  I'd like to see them side by side with the old ones, to be sure.



I know what you mean Matt. The WDW MK trees look cartoonish and fits nice to the theme of MTT, but I like the tree worked on by the CMs instead of just putting it in the side of the warehouse and bring it out.

Here are the trees at Mickey and Minnie house from this year and last year

Mickey's Christmas Tree from last year





Mickey's Christmas Tree this year





Minnie's Christmas Tree from last year





Minnie's Christmas Tree this year







tksbaskets said:


> Today I am Thankful for Bret's trip report!  I've got the turkey roasting and have just spend a VERY enjoyable time looking through MTT, FrontierLand, and NOS.
> 
> I must admit MTT isn't my cup of tea.  Now Frontierland and NOS is great.
> 
> LOVED the parade pics!  I'm hoping I can talk the men folk into watching with me when we travel to DL.  I'm pretty sure I can
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Bret and your TR followers!



Thank you TK. Glad that you are enjoying Thanksgiving morning checking out my TR. 

MTT is still great with the Holiday decorations, but it isn't the same this year without the trees at City Hall, Mickey and Minnie's house. Frontierland and NOS are always great during the Holiday season. This is only the beginning of the Holiday TR and I sitll have a lot to do.

Happy Thanksgiving to you TK and your family. And also to the followers.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 18, 2011  Part 8*​
Now back to the TR and in NOS with all of the different Holiday decorations.

Decorations right by Café Orleans





Wreath by Café Orleans















Wreaths over the LeBat en Rouge Store





LeBat en Rouge Store with Holiday decorations















Cristal dOrlean store with wreaths





Mile Antoinettes Parfumerie wreath





Court of Angels Christmas tree





I was really tired that day and didnt have anything to eat, so I decided to head on back to the hotel and meet up with my DA to have dinner. On the way out, I had to get more pics of NOS in different angles.






I forgot to mention that POTC and BB were still closed. It was disappointing to see both places closed, but it needs a refurbishment. 





Wall covers covering the entrance of POTC as well as the Dream Suite










Now back in MS

























The flowers right by MS Town Square Flag Retreat





I head on out close to the turnstile and had to get the snow and flakes on the turnstile back side





I didnt go in DCA that afternoon, but I might go there later that day. We will wait and see on the next post of my TR.





I head on back to the room around 4:00pm and I rested up for awhile until it was time to have dinner. 

We left the room around 5:00pm with our equipment which of course is the video camera, tripod, blanket etc. I always take with me for staking out a spot for the fireworks. We thought about eating inside the park, but my DA wanted to try Tony Romas restaurant right next to our hotel. So we went over there and have the BBQ ribs and sandwich. 






It was good and now it was time to head on over to the park. But we had too much food left over, so we went back to the room to drop off the food.  






I will get back to you later today with my adventures at night.


----------



## kaoden39

I do not like the new trees in Toon Town.  They can have them back in Florida.  Boo.  But I do love your picture Bret.


----------



## skiingfast

This seems like it's awfully later to get a perfect spot to film the fireworks.  Wasn't it crowed there with the late parade and castle lighting?


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> I do not like the new trees in Toon Town.  They can have them back in Florida.  Boo.  But I do love your picture Bret.



I said the same thing when I first saw the Christmas trees at MTT. Thank you Michele. 




skiingfast said:


> This seems like it's awfully later to get a perfect spot to film the fireworks.  Wasn't it crowed there with the late parade and castle lighting?



It was around 6pm when my DA and I left the hotel and on our way to the park. I mostly get a spot in front of SB Castle about 2 to 2 1/2 hours until the fireworks schedule time. The parade should already been at FL when we got to the park and we did miss the 5pm & 5:15pm Wintertime Enchantment Lighting. I now working on my next post so stay tuned to the next part of my TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 18, 2011  Part 9*​
So my DA and I left BWAI around 6pm and we head on over back to DL for the nighttime events. 

On the way, there were quite a number of people heading on in the park. The turnstiles were about close to the monorail beam. The middle right turnstile was open along with the right side turnstile. 

We got in the park around 6:15pm and the first thing we did since the parade just finished and a lot of people were walking down the park, we head on in the Disney Gallery and see the Trains of Disney.






I am a huge fan of the trains at any of the Disney parks and was glad that they did a gallery of the trains at the Disney parks. I was looking forward to all the different art work and treasures of the Disney Company.

One of Walt Disney rail cars from his Carolwood Pacific Railroad and the original cross track



































Excursion Car design at DL




















BTMRR Engine





BTMRR Art Design




















Engine Designs from Tokyo Disneyland





Casey Jr Art work










After leaving the Disney Gallery, we head on over to the Disney Showcase store and look at the Christmas merchandise. I only got a few since we were looking closely at the ornaments. Here are some pics from the store and I did get more later on the trip.

Here is a tree in the store















Then we head on out of the store. The first thing we saw was the MS Town Square Christmas Tree which great during the Holiday season.





Thats it for this post and I will get back to you later.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Cool Report Bret!! I went yesterday.


----------



## tksbaskets

The train display looks great.  I can't wait to see it.  Great installment


----------



## mvf-m11c

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Cool Report Bret!! I went yesterday.



Thank you Kaitlin.  Glad to hear that you got back safely and had a great time at DL yesterday. 




tksbaskets said:


> The train display looks great.  I can't wait to see it.  Great installment



It did look great and I wish I got more pictures when I was in the gallery. You will like it when you go next month TK.


The next post will be up shortly so stay tune.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 18, 2011  Part 10*​
After leaving the Disney Showcase store, we went over to the Emporium since there were quite a number of people leaving the park and entering the park. There were some very nice Holiday decorations along with the Merchandise, but we were there for only a few minutes.











We head on out of the Emporium and were out right by the Firehouse.

Firehouse which you can see the Christmas tree through the window





It was a nice night and it wasnt as cold as we have thought. It was close to the high 40s which was nice during the winter season. Now we walked up towards the castle and see all the different decorations around the area.











When we got closer to the Hub, the 6:30pm Enchantment Lighting of SB Castle was going on and you can see through the picture that it was snowing during the show. I was trying to protect my camera from the snow when we were walking down the street.










It was too early to get a spot around the Hub since the radio booths were still around the Hub. I was planning on staying around the area until the fireworks started, but my DA wanted to see IASWH before we get our spot right in front of SB Castle. This was what I meant Matt (skiingfast) since we couldnt get a curb side spot for the fireworks since the spot is occupied by the radio booths. Most of the radio booths were unoccupied since they were done. Some were still going on while most of them are done for the night. 

We head on over to IASWH and the Holiday lighting of IASWH (not The Magic, The Memories, and You!) had already begun which is great to watch during the Holiday season.



































We left IASWH and back to the Hub to get our spot for the 8:45pm BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks. When we got to the spot around 6:45pm there were already people on the street. About 1/3 of the street in front of SB Castle were already filled with people waiting for the fireworks. Plus the curbs still have the radio booth tables which were a pain in the butt since we could not get a spot. 

Here are some pics of SB Castle while we were waiting for the 7:30pm Wintertime Enchantment Lighting.











The crew of DL started to disassemble the radio booths tables around the Hub, but we were not allowed to sit on the curb just yet. The area around that area started to pick up with more and more people, but it was just crazy to see that many people until the fireworks started at 8:45pm. 











Now the 7:30pm Wintertime Enchantment Lighting started which is the same since last year. All of the Wintertime Enchantment Lighting shows are different and not the same after every different time. 










During the show, the trees around the Hub also started to light up. You can see from this picture on the bottom that the curb side was not available because of the cleaning up of the radio tables around the Hub. The benches blocked the curbs around the area.




















Just around 7:45pm, the CMs started to let the people on the curb side and most of the people were heading for the benches. That did freed up some areas around the curb side to get a good spot to watch the fireworks. I got my usual spot for the fireworks, but I was not in the middle. It was a fine spot to watch the fireworks and was so excited to get a curb spot and have that extra height for videotaping the fireworks.

But by around 8pm, the whole area in front of SB Castle was all filled up. It was hard even to walk through all the crowds. One of the people that were right next to me took a long time to get from the coffee stands and back to his group. Mostly I dont expect a lot of people at the front of SB Castle until 30 minutes when it is filled. But this time, it was just so crowded with all those people. 

Thats it for tonight and I will be back tomorrow during BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks.


----------



## kaoden39

Bret, I love the new exhibit at the gallery.  I am a train fan.  I hope it is still there in February.


Your night time photos are amazingly beautiful!!  Thank you for sharing them!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Bret, I love the new exhibit at the gallery.  I am a train fan.  I hope it is still there in February.
> 
> 
> Your night time photos are amazingly beautiful!!  Thank you for sharing them!!



The gallery was great and I hope the same thing when you go in February.

Thank you Michele. 


*Day 1  November 18, 2011  Part 11*​
Now back to the TR. After waiting for 2 hours for the fireworks, it finally began at 8:45pm. BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks have been the same firework show during the Holiday season at DL. It is one of my favorite fireworks shows at any Disney park. Even though it doesnt use like Tinker Bell or Dumbo, the music and fireworks matches the Holiday season.

This is the video that I have on youtube:  Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks 11/18/11

Here are pics from my Nikon D5100 DSLR camera. I have my video camera on the tripod while I used my Nikon camera for some pictures. Some are blurry and some are very nice.




























































Pictures from my Sony Camcorder during Believe













































Thats it for tonight and I will get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love them Bret!! I actually didn't see the Christmas tree in the firehouse.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

happy , belated t~day! 

yeppers, we sure have been busy.  

anyhoo, reading your report, i think we are going have to go 
to both, christmas &  halloween. wouldn't it? "bee knees",
to be able to stay from late october to the new years? 

neat, neat pictures! i never get tired seeing how well you 
"captured" the action. they even made me hunger for 
gingerbread! 

...fyi, noticed eeyore's sled upside down? someone is paying
attention. wowser, way back on our daughter's first christmas,
a local store had this neat lil'disney christmas -home decoration. 
you guess it..."winnie, tigger, & eeyore riding on a log sled,~ 
in the snow. best yet, push the button & the "characters"
react/move, as they talk to each other, ending with them singing 
different songs. year after year, she has it out.  

the next year, they had a very cool - "woody riding bulls~eye"
bank. that bank was the neatest one i ever seen. it just seem
liked yesterday, that toy story was one of her favorites.  

pukka shells necklace used to be the "hip" thing that all the surfers
wore. they are hard to come by now. 

thanks again...., when i see your pictures, i think about how lucky
we have been in meeting others that are so gracious in sharing 
their "good wishes." we might have to get a bigger house, 
because every room has disney stuff in it.  over the years, we
collected quite a few hallmarks especially from the years our
children were born & their first 5 years.  their baby books are 
from disney. in fact, we have enough disney hallmarks thru their
years to decorate 5, full sized tress. ( 10 footer). so we 
rotate them.

must go....find some candy canes & ginger breads.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
LOVE your videos!  The firework pictures are just stunning!  Where did you stand for the fireworks?

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love them Bret!! I actually didn't see the Christmas tree in the firehouse.



Thank you Kaitlin. Every year during the Holiday season, DL moves the lamp on top of the firehouse with the Christmas tree. 




Lil' Grumpy said:


> happy , belated t~day!
> 
> yeppers, we sure have been busy.
> 
> anyhoo, reading your report, i think we are going have to go
> to both, christmas &  halloween. wouldn't it? "bee knees",
> to be able to stay from late october to the new years?
> 
> neat, neat pictures! i never get tired seeing how well you
> "captured" the action. they even made me hunger for
> gingerbread!
> 
> ...fyi, noticed eeyore's sled upside down? someone is paying
> attention. wowser, way back on our daughter's first christmas,
> a local store had this neat lil'disney christmas -home decoration.
> you guess it..."winnie, tigger, & eeyore riding on a log sled,~
> in the snow. best yet, push the button & the "characters"
> react/move, as they talk to each other, ending with them singing
> different songs. year after year, she has it out.
> 
> the next year, they had a very cool - "woody riding bulls~eye"
> bank. that bank was the neatest one i ever seen. it just seem
> liked yesterday, that toy story was one of her favorites.
> 
> pukka shells necklace used to be the "hip" thing that all the surfers
> wore. they are hard to come by now.
> 
> thanks again...., when i see your pictures, i think about how lucky
> we have been in meeting others that are so gracious in sharing
> their "good wishes." we might have to get a bigger house,
> because every room has disney stuff in it.  over the years, we
> collected quite a few hallmarks especially from the years our
> children were born & their first 5 years.  their baby books are
> from disney. in fact, we have enough disney hallmarks thru their
> years to decorate 5, full sized tress. ( 10 footer). so we
> rotate them.
> 
> must go....find some candy canes & ginger breads.



Thank you Lil' Grumpy for checking out my TR. You should think about going to DL during both the Halloween and Christmas season at the end of October and mid November. It would be truly great to do both seasons during one trip. 

The pictures with my new Nikon Camera worked really well that trip and it was worth the investment.

I like when DL added Pooh, Tigger and Eeyore sled a couple of years ago to the parade which made it very nice for the Holiday season. 

Glad that you enjoy the pictures. I must have taken about 1800 pictures during my trip. That was a lot of pics and I still have the videos from my trip as well. So I have more pics to do. I also like to collect Hallmarks Christmas decorations for the Christmas season. Every year I always get a train ornament which I like to collect.





tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> LOVE your videos!  The firework pictures are just stunning!  Where did you stand for the fireworks?
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. Some of the pictures from my Nikon were good while some were blurry. But overall, they were great. For my video and pictures, I was on the the middle right side of the Hub facing SB Castle. I usually get a curb side by the Hub for all the videos of the fireworks. I like the extra height so that no one in front of me will obstruct the view. This is one of my favorite spots to watch the fireworks. But this time since I had to wait for the radio booths to clear, I was worried that I wouldn't get my usual spot for the fireworks. It turned out really well that night. 


I will have the next update of my TR tonight and have pics of the Holiday segment of "The Magic, The Memories, and You!".


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 18, 2011  Part 12*​
After BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks was over, it started to snow on MS. My DA and I backed all of our stuff and our next destination was IASWH for the first night of the Holiday segment of The Magic, The Memories, and You!. It took quite awhile to leave MS while most of the people were looking at the sky when it was snowing after Believe. 

It took about 3 minutes to get out of the Hub and walked towards IASWH. But the fastest way to get to FL was not opened yet because of the fireworks was over on the FL side of the Matterhorn. So we had to walk towards the TL side to get to IASWH.

It was around 9:00pm when we got over to IASWH. While we were waiting, my friend Sara was in the park and joined the two of us for The Magic, The Memories, and You!. It was nice to see her after a few months. I introduced Sara to my DA and we all had a nice talk until it was time for MMY. We kept watching IASWH when it was time for the 9:30pm MMY. I didn't know what to expect when it starts so I just videotape the whole show. 

Here are my two videos of MMY
"The Magic, The Memories, and You!" with the Holiday Segment 11/18/11 Full Show

Holiday Segment of "The Magic, The Memories and You!" Opening Day Show 11/18/11











We waited until it was 9:30pm and the opening day of the Holiday segment of The Magic, The Memories, and You!. Here are pics from my camera. Some were really blurry so the next part will be from my video camera.

Nikon camera








































Sony camcorder Holiday segment of MMY




























































When The Magic, The Memories, and You! was over, the three of us headed towards the Hub. But that will be another post. I will get back to you later tonight.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 18, 2011  Part 13*​
After The Magic, The Memories and You! was over, we went to do some rides. On the way, we rode the Matterhorn and AiW that night. We had to wait awhile to get on the rides, but the wait times were not that bad that night since there were a few people this late at night.

After finishing the rides, we were in front of SB Castle and getting a lot of different angle pictures of the castle. I took some of the pics and my friend Sara also took some pictures of the castle which were amazing.


















































We finished the picture taking in front of SB castle, we all wanted a nice treat that night and I thought about getting a Dole Whip at the Tiki Juice Bar. My DA has never tried the Dole Whip and it is something she must do. So we head on over the Tiki Juice Bar and luckily the line had only 3 people in line. So it would be easy to get a Dole Whip in a short time. We all shared the Dole Whip since it was cold that night. 






We finished the Dole Whip around Adventureland and the next part of our destination at DL is NOS. This is my favorite land during the Holiday season at DL. Earlier during the day, I took the pictures during the daytime. Now this is where NOS is truly at its best at night. So lets head on over to NOS and see all those beautiful Christmas decorations in NOS. 

We head on over to NOS and the first thing we saw at NOS was the hanging wreath over Royal Street.















Some of the decorations are different from last year and the past years. I will show you how much NOS has changed over the years on a different post. The Holiday decorations are always great and fun to look at in NOS.




































Most of the stores in NOS were closed when we were on Royal Street. 




















Thats it for this post since I am out of pictures, but I will get back to you later tonight with more pics from NOS at DL.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 18, 2011  Part 14*​
I left off back in NOS taking pictures of the Holiday decorations. As I have left off that this is my favorite land during the Holiday season. We were in NOS Royal Street taking pics of the decorations. Now back to NOS.











Christmas tree in the Court of Angels






























La Mascarade dOrleans





LOrnement Magique Sign with some ornaments















That was it for taking pictures of the Holiday decorations at NOS that night, but I will get some more later during the trip so stay tune for more pics during the daytime at NOS. 

While we were still in NOS, the popcorn stand right by the HMH had the Jack Skellington popcorn coffin.










It was getting late that night, so my friend Sara decided to call it for the night. She needed to get some sleep since she will be seeing Twilight movie that just came out that day and she was excited to see it tomorrow. So we parted ways and the next thing for my DA and me was the HMH. The good thing about the HMH that night is that there wasnt a long line. So we head on over to the HMH and ride it at night. We barely ride it at night, but mostly during the morning since it does get huge crowds during the afternoon and night. I wish that WDW MK would decorate their HMH the same thing as DL, I still like the HMH at WDW MK as well.

























This years gingerbread house in the dining room of the HMH.





After getting off HMH, it was time during that day to call it. So we head on out of the park. On the way out there wasnt too many people in the park around 11pm that Friday night since everyone is already out of the park. So it was a nice walk down out of the park.


























We got out of the park around 11:15pm and walked back to BWAI to call it for the night. 

I got to accomplished a lot in just a half day at DL with A Christmas Fantasy parade, BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks, The Magic, The Memories and You! with the new Holiday segment and I got to see my friend Sara at the park that night. Got to get a Dole Whip plus got to ride HMH. The next day will be even better with more things to do including the Quests, MFW with aerial photos of Cars Land, WoC with the Holiday segment, and the 2nd A Christmas Fantasy parade.

So stay tune tomorrow for the next part of my TR.


----------



## franandaj

Great report Bret, I am enjoing the pictures!


----------



## skiingfast

I look forward to seeing your year to year comparison of NOS decorations.


----------



## tksbaskets

WOW Bret you really packed in a lot in a half day!  Thanks for sharing. 

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> Great report Bret, I am enjoing the pictures!



Thank you Allison. I still have a lot of pictures to show along comparing NOS the last few years and today. So stay tune for the NOS comparison.




skiingfast said:


> I look forward to seeing your year to year comparison of NOS decorations.



It will be up shortly.




tksbaskets said:


> WOW Bret you really packed in a lot in a half day!  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> TK



I will be busy these next two days so I won't be on my computer as much as usual. Your welcome TK.


----------



## mvf-m11c

New Orleans Square back in 2008















You can see from the 2008 pics of the Light conopy over Royal Street and the light up masks and ornaments. This was so great with all these decorations back in 2008. The only decorations that haven't change over the years were the wreath going in towards Royal Street along with necklaces and beads around NOS.

NOS in 2009




















Most of Holiday decorations in NOS were the same from last year except with a few touches. I didnt much of the back in 2008 and 2009, but they did add some touches to NOS.

NOS in 2010

























As you can see from the 2010 pictures from the other two is that it doesnt have the light canopy over Royal Street and it is more of a neon type lights on the masks and ornaments on the railings. It was completely dark after all those other years and was disappointed that NOS was so dark last year. The railing Christmas lights over CO was also taken away from 2009. 

NOS this year which was my pics from last week.






























This year, the management has really toned down the Holiday decorations this year from last year in my opinion. Instead of the light canopy they added a string of light bulbs over the street which is not the same as the light canopy. They took away the light up mask and ornaments on the railings above Royal Street. They did add more masks, but it almost seem like DL is tuning down the decorations every year and less attractive.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 19, 2011  Part 1*​
Now it is the 2nd day of my trip and one of my favorite parts of the trip which is the morning. I always love going in the morning since the park will be less crowded until it gets closer to the afternoon.

My DA and I have gotten up at 7:30am and head on over to the park around 8:00am. It was a MM day and most of the people that werent part of MM were already in the park. Now it was time to head on back to the tree, wreath, and garland quests on MS.  There were quite a number of people on MS, a little bit more then usual during when the park opens at 8am. It didnt change any plans for me and my DA.

MS Pictures








































When we got to Tomorrowland, my DA wanted to do BLAB. I havent done BLAB in quite awhile and it was nice to go on the ride. When we got off the ride, I had 659,100 points which is below average for me. It was a good score since I havent been on the ride in over a few months. My DA had 102,300 points that day was her best score. I was happy that she got past the 100,000 mark on the ride. 





On the way out of BLAB, we havent done IASWH so that was our next ride since I like to ride IASWH. On the way, the queue for ST was already at 30 minute wait and the queue for BLAB started to pick up.





On the way towards IASWH the Matterhorn looks great coming from the Hub.















Monorail Mark VII Red by the Matterhorn















We got over to IASWH and it was just a walk on the ride. It is always great to go on a ride with a short wait time in the morning like IASWH. When we got to the queue, we got a front spot of the boat which is good since I was videotaping.

Here is my video of IASWH. Its a Small World Holiday at Disneyland 11/19/11

Here are the pics from my video that I took on IASWH

























The Snowman at the end of the ride is the newest installation to IASWH. In the past, it has been a Christmas tree. This time they added a snowman which is nice.




















Thats it for this post and I will get back to it tomorrow or this morning which ever you would call it.


----------



## skiingfast

I think the lights and decoration in NOS look a little tailored to each house.  Kind of like a nieghborhood would.  I don't think it is bad and maybe a reason the toned down the lights above the roadway.  I do like how it was a few years ago, that was great.


----------



## tksbaskets

Such wonderful morning pictures!  I would just be jumping for joy if I got your score on Buzz!  Your DA ROCKED!  Did you manage to go on TSMM this trip?

I like the snowman in IASWH too.  Looking forward to seeing it myself.  Your trip report is getting me excited!

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I think the lights and decoration in NOS look a little tailored to each house.  Kind of like a nieghborhood would.  I don't think it is bad and maybe a reason the toned down the lights above the roadway.  I do like how it was a few years ago, that was great.



The Holiday theme for NOS is great every year, but I am getting tired at DL management changing the decorations with cost saving decorations. The light canopy over NOS in the past was great and made Royal Street so bright and enjoyable. Now the last two years it just looks so dark on Royal Street. 




tksbaskets said:


> Such wonderful morning pictures!  I would just be jumping for joy if I got your score on Buzz!  Your DA ROCKED!  Did you manage to go on TSMM this trip?
> 
> I like the snowman in IASWH too.  Looking forward to seeing it myself.  Your trip report is getting me excited!
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. I know we talked about those scores when I post them on my TR that it is a good score. But I kept trying to push myself to get a better score then the 2,000,000+ one I got last year in August. She was happy about her score and she knew what targets to hit while we were on the ride. I still can't get the Zurg secret target to light up which is 100,000 points. Maybe I need to rid it more in the afternoon then in the morning. I didn't do TSMM since the queues were just crazy all week. The shortest wait time I have seen when going by it and on Mousewait was at 30+. Even during the rope drop that the line was all the way towards California Screamin.

The snowman at IASWH is very nice and it light up. A nice upgrade for the ride. I'm getting excited for you too since you are only a month away till your Holiday trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 19, 2011  Part 2*​
When we got out of the tunnel of IASWH, I had to get the pictures of the topiary animals outside the ride. Im always impressed of the topiary animals outside and it was still a nice day which was just a little cloudy.











Ward Kimball




















A Wreath on the IASWH work station










We got off IASWH and walked up the walkway. But on the way, I had to get more of the topiary animals from that spot.










After we left IASWH, my DA wanted to go on FNSV. So we head on over to Tomorrowland. On the way, the park was still partially empty and that was a good sign for us since we knew that the park will be crowded later during the day. What do you expect on a Saturday when it is on a weekend. 






Mark VII Orange










When we got over to FNSV we only had to wait about 5 minute until we got on the submarine. Even during a MM, the wait time for FNSV was not that long and it was nice to ride it that morning. We rode on 707 Neptune. The ride has always been the same and enjoyable to look through the portholes of the subs and see the history of this ride.




















After we got off the FNSV, it was time to head on the monorail which is my favorite ride at DL. I cant imagine myself not riding the monorail at DL since it was my favorite ride since I was a young kid. Just like all the other rides, if you get there early you can get on it in a short time. But I like to ride the monorail to see the whole resort and the construction site of BVS. We want to get the back side of the monorail since we were the only ones in the station. So we were guarantee a spot in the back. So our monorail will be Monorail Red which is the first Mark VII series monorail to come in service since 2008. 

The view from the TL Monorail station is great especially looking at the Matterhorn.

























Monorail Mark VII red came in the station and we only had to wait awhile until we boarded the monorail. 

The next post will be the pics from the back side of Monorail Red. So Ill be back tomorrow for the next update.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 19, 2011  Part 3*​
We got to ride in the back and by ourselves. It was always nice to have the backside of the monorail to ourselves. So here are my pics from my Nikon from the back to the DTD Monorail station. Also the pics from BVS which I like to take when I ride the monorail.

We left the TL station Monorail Orange was already in the park.










DCA was empty since it the park didnt open yet.





Now the pics of BVS under construction




















We got to the DTD monorail station and there was a young family that joined us in the back when we got to the station. So the two of us went back to the TL Monorail station and get some good pics of DL.










The crowd level at the turnstile was really long when we were riding the monorail. After seeing the crowd, I knew the park will be crowded that day.















FNSV dock










After we got off the monorail, it was already 9:20am that morning and it was time to head on over to DCA and get our FP for WoC that Saturday night. We were planning on seeing WoC so we had to get over at DCA early to get the blue FP. I wanted to get the blue FP since I want to watch it from the fire hydrant spot. Later that morning, it started to get cloudy which is always a concern when you are in the park.

On the way, I had to get some pics of any Holiday decorations. Also on the way I had to get pics of the flowers around the Hub. This is for you Deej.










We walked down MS and out of the park. The Omni bus look great with it Holiday decorations.















More and more people have started to show up at DL





The firehouse





City Hall










Before we left, my DA wanted to ride the Lily Belle so we head on over to the MS RR station and asked a CM conductor if we could ride the Lily Belle. Luckily, they had an opening at 1pm. So we will be back at 1pm that Saturday to ride the Lily Belle. She was so excited to get the chance to ride the Lily Belle. This will be my 2nd time to ride the Lily Belle since August 2009 when I was there during the inaugural D23 Expo.






We head on out of the park and on over to DCA. That is it for this morning and will be right back later tonight.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 19, 2011  Part 4*​
After leaving DL around 9:30am that Saturday morning, the two of us now head on over to DCA. On the way over to DCA, the queue was not that crowded that morning and it was perfect to head on over and got our FPs for the 8:00pm WoC show. At least the turnstiles were not that crowded that morning. On the way in the park, I had to get the pictures of garlands on the BVS turnstile.





















Going down the side walkway into DCA, they had the Christmas wreaths out on the walkway walls. So I had to get everyone on the way before we head on in the park.






































































When we got in DCA from the side entrance until BVS is complete, we head on over to GRR and get our FPs. On the way, there were quite a bit of people in the queue for the WoC FP. But I only had to wait about 1 minute and got the blue FP for the 8pm show which I have expected. 

Then we head on over to PP where we had to wait awhile until it was time when the park opened at 10am. I am sorry that I didnt get any pictures of the waiting area since it was close to opening time. 

It was 10am and most of the people were running on over to the bridge towards TSMM. When we were walking down with all the other people I knew that they were on there way towards TSMM. So on the way down PP, I had to get some pics of the Holiday decorations. 

Some nice Holiday decorations colors where Duffy meet and greet area










I didnt get too many pics of the PP tree, but I did get it later during the day. Here are some pics of the wreaths.










Over at TSMM, the waiting time was already at 35 minute wait and the queue is just getting longer. So that was an easy decision for the two of us and not to ride TSMM. I know TK that you want me to ride TSMM, but it was just too long and would cost us a lot of valuable time in the morning. I should one day try it during the afternoon when the line is shorter.

So we head on over to MFW and get my usual pictures of Cars Land which is suppose to open this summer. I just cant wait to see it up close in person when it opens during the summertime. 






This will be it for tonight and I will be back tomorrow of the aerial photos of Cars Land and the rest of the DLR.


----------



## skiingfast

The tail of the monorail gave some great shots.  It's an interesting perspective.  Last time I rode there it was at night so not as much to see.

Look forward to the Lilly Belle with your new camera.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
Loved your installment and the pictures of the Christmas decorations on PP.  I laughed out reading your TR this morning.  When you made the statement about TSMM.  I was thinking "WHAT??  He didn't ride it??"  I guess if time is short 35 minutes is a long wait.  This is why my family will be standing at the rope drop at 10 am many mornings to avoid long lines.  That and at the end of the day.  You'll have to read my trip report to find out how many times we ride! 

Perhaps I'll try riding MFW in the non-rocking car this year.  I've never done it.  Do you think I'd be OK if I'm a little afraid of heights?  Not bad afraid but do not really like ferris wheels that stop while you rock on top of the world.

TK


----------



## deejdigsdis

Hi Bret!  Just joining in for your holiday trip.  I see our trips overlapped a bit.  I went on an unexpected trip with my husband for 2 days, our first day being Nov. 21st!  I am enjoying your pictures a lot.



tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> Loved your installment and the pictures of the Christmas decorations on PP.  I laughed out reading your TR this morning.  When you made the statement about TSMM.  I was thinking "WHAT??  He didn't ride it??"  I guess if time is short 35 minutes is a long wait.  This is why my family will be standing at the rope drop at 10 am many mornings to avoid long lines.  That and at the end of the day.  You'll have to read my trip report to find out how many times we ride!
> 
> Perhaps I'll try riding MFW in the non-rocking car this year.  I've never done it.  Do you think I'd be OK if I'm a little afraid of heights?  Not bad afraid but do not really like ferris wheels that stop while you rock on top of the world.
> 
> TK



  Happy December TK!   Have you changed your Disney calendar yet?   As far as the non-rocking cars on MFW go...I think you will be fine.  I avoided riding it for the same reasons...I hate that rocking feeling when you're on top of a ferris wheel.  This ride isn't like that at all to me.  I find it really smooth.  It also helps to be sitting in a large enclosed cage.


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> Hi Bret!  Just joining in for your holiday trip.  I see our trips overlapped a bit.  I went on an unexpected trip with my husband for 2 days, our first day being Nov. 21st!  I am enjoying your pictures a lot.
> 
> Happy December TK!   Have you changed your Disney calendar yet?   As far as the non-rocking cars on MFW go...I think you will be fine.  I avoided riding it for the same reasons...I hate that rocking feeling when you're on top of a ferris wheel.  This ride isn't like that at all to me.  I find it really smooth.  It also helps to be sitting in a large enclosed cage.



Hi deej!  So fun that you squeezed in a trip with your sweetie   Any chance you may be sharing a few pictures with your DIS friends?  

I LOVE my calendar and think of you and Sherry each time I look at it.  How frantically we made them and then waited for them to arrive.  Good cyber times!

Thanks for the info on the fun wheel.  I think the big steel cage will help reduce any anxiety (that and my DH won't be able to laugh and rock the car as I clutch the lap bar).  Perhaps that is where the anxiety came from?


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> The tail of the monorail gave some great shots.  It's an interesting perspective.  Last time I rode there it was at night so not as much to see.
> 
> Look forward to the Lilly Belle with your new camera.



The back side of the monorail is one of my favorite spot to ride when I am on the monorail. The pictures turned out well and I wish I got more pics of BVS construction site, but those walls really made a difference when I took the pictures. I did ride the monorail the last day so I will have to show you those later on. 

I will have to save my pictures and the story of the Lilly Belle later on my TR. Our CM conductor was really funny and great.




tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> Loved your installment and the pictures of the Christmas decorations on PP.  I laughed out reading your TR this morning.  When you made the statement about TSMM.  I was thinking "WHAT??  He didn't ride it??"  I guess if time is short 35 minutes is a long wait.  This is why my family will be standing at the rope drop at 10 am many mornings to avoid long lines.  That and at the end of the day.  You'll have to read my trip report to find out how many times we ride!
> 
> Perhaps I'll try riding MFW in the non-rocking car this year.  I've never done it.  Do you think I'd be OK if I'm a little afraid of heights?  Not bad afraid but do not really like ferris wheels that stop while you rock on top of the world.



Thank you TK. I knew that you were going to talk about TSMM if I have rode it that morning. But the line was just really long and we were not close to the rope drop. We were at the backside of the light tower facing towards the bridge of PP. If you are planning on getting a WoC FP that day when you do the rope drop at DCA, hope you and your family can do the fire hydrant spot. I believe we have talked about this before that you were thinking of trying this spot. I will definitely read your TR and see how many times you and your family will ride TSMM. Maybe when I go back to DL one day except during Cars Land opening, I will try to ride TSMM as much as I can.

I believe you will be fine if you ride the non-swinging gondola. The swinging one when I rode it when DCA first opened back in 2001 was just crazy and I haven't rod the swinging gondola ever since. Even after all these years, I have never went back on the swinging gondola. The non-swinging gondola is not that bad as a lot of people would think, it will do a little rock when it stops and loads & unloads the guests. It is not that bad, if you have other people with you and balance the gondola, it won't be as rocky up in the air. The view is just so unbelievable and you have to see it in person then just pictures. That's why I do MFW and get those great pictures of Cars Land and the DLR. I would bring a jacket since it can be really cold at the top. Hope you ride MFW and you will love to see Cadillac Range and the rest of Cars Land. 

I will have the next pictures from MFW up shortly so stay tune.




deejdigsdis said:


> Hi Bret!  Just joining in for your holiday trip.  I see our trips overlapped a bit.  I went on an unexpected trip with my husband for 2 days, our first day being Nov. 21st!  I am enjoying your pictures a lot.



It's nice to hear from you again Deej. I hope everything is fine with you and your family. Thank you for joining along my holiday trip. It's nice to hear that you went on an unexpected trip. Did you take any pictures during your trip and if so I can't wait to see them. Glad to hear that you like my pictures from my new DSLR camera.

The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 19, 2011  Part 5*​
Now it is time for the aerial photos from MFW. As for the followers on my previous TRs, I like to go on MFW and get pictures of the DLR from the sky. The last time I rode MFW was back in September and there was a lot of changes ever since. I might have to do two posts from MFW since I must have taken about over 100 photos. Here are my photos from MFW.











Cadillac Range looks great. You can look at the pictures that the construction crew is now working on the back side of the mountain from MFW. 






























You can see part of the Cozy Cone Motel under construction















You can see part of Flos V8 Cafe















After taking some pics of Cars Land, now it was time to get GRR and SM










Back to Cars Land





Flos V8 Café and you can see the leaning tower of tires at Luigis Cassa Della Tires shop

























Cadillac Range looks great and coming along










Thats it for this post and I will be back for the next post from MFW.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 19, 2011  Part 6*​
Back to more pictures of the aerial photos of Cars Land. When we got up higher in the air, it started to get a little cold. Not very cold but cold. It is always great to see the park from the sky. Now back to the pictures of Cars Land.

Mater's Junkyard Jamboree

























There is still some work on Cadillac Range, but it looks great










You can barely see the platform of Mater's Junkyard Jamboree










Another look at the Cozy Cone Motel under construction















The construction crew started to fix the back side of Cadillac Range. Before it was still when you can see it from PP.















You can see Radiator Springs Courthouse










Lizzie's Curious Shop





You can now see Flo's V8 Cafe, Lizzie's Curious Shop and Luigi's Casse Della Tires Shop with the leaning Tower of Tires



































I will be back for more since I still have more pics from MFW.


----------



## franandaj

Hi Bret, 
I've been lurking here, but always too far behind to comment!

Great MFW pics, I'm so glad to see that they are finally working on the backside of the Cadillac Range.  I hope they do the whole way around.  When we were staying at the Hilton for the Expo, it looked awful with all that scaffolding.  I didn't think Disney would let it look so unmagical.

Really enjoying the pics.  We're going on Sunday for the Candlelight Processional.  I can't wait to see all the decorations, but I know it will be PACKED!


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> Hi Bret,
> I've been lurking here, but always too far behind to comment!
> 
> Great MFW pics, I'm so glad to see that they are finally working on the backside of the Cadillac Range.  I hope they do the whole way around.  When we were staying at the Hilton for the Expo, it looked awful with all that scaffolding.  I didn't think Disney would let it look so unmagical.
> 
> Really enjoying the pics.  We're going on Sunday for the Candlelight Processional.  I can't wait to see all the decorations, but I know it will be PACKED!



Thank you Allison. It was nice to see that the construction crew started to work on the back side of Cadillac Range. I haven't seen the Katella road side of Cadillac Range, but I am hope that they will fill the back side too.

Hope you and Fran have a great time during the Candlelight Processional on Sunday.


I am so far behind finishing this TR since *I am only a week* away till my Holiday trip to WDW. I got to finish this TR fast before I head on out. So I might have to do two to three posts a day until it is finished. Just like that, it is almost time for my next Disney trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 19, 2011  Part 7*​
Since we have seen all the pics from MFW, I will skip the rest of the pics from my 2nd time around. We got off MFW and my DA wanted to go and see Turtle Talk with Crush at the Disney Animation building at Hollywood Pictures Backlot. Instead of going through TSMM, we went through the PP restaurant area and had to get the new Christmas wreaths for PP.





















After passing the PP restaurants, we saw that LMR was decorated with a few garlands. 















Right by the LMR and the Embarcadero Gift store, there were a few wreaths for the Wreath Quest

























We walked down towards Condor Flats and the side entrance to DCA while BVS is under construction, that area started to pick up with more and more guests coming in so we knew that the park will be crowded that day.











I forgot to say that when we entered the park, we got FPs for Soarin when the park opened. So before we head on over to the Disney Animation Building, we first went on Soarin. Our time was 10:20am to 11:20am so it was perfect to go on Soarin before we head on over to HPB. The wait time was already at 30 minute wait time. 





We got off Soarin and head on over to HPB. On the way over to HPB, we got to see the Carthay Circle Theater under construction. It has changed a lot since I was there in September and cant wait to see it when it is finished later this summer.















The BVS pump house which is the information center















The former Greetings from California Store















We were now close to HPB and head on over to the Disney Animation Building. But that will be on the next post.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 19, 2011  Part 8*​
After passing through the walls around BVS, we were in the Hollywood Pictures Backlot and on our way towards the Disney Animation building. The Electronica theme is still out here since last year and it is still a popular theme at night for HPB, but Im waiting when the management will add something new to HPB in the future. The management didnt even put any Holiday decorations when we walk down the street.










We head on in the Disney Animation and the first thing we head on over was Turtle Talk with Crush, but it wasnt time for the show, so we waited outside the entrance until it was time for the show. Here are some pics from inside the Disney Animation building.










It was time to head on in the room and we had to walk fast to get in. We made it and enjoyed Turtle Talk with Crush.





When the show was over, we head on in the Off the Page store which is my favorite store at DCA since it has a lot of great art, videos and books to look at. I have bought a lot of my Disney merchandise from this store in the past and havent disappointed me yet. They also have some Holiday merchandise in the store.





This was my favorite Holiday item that I saw in the store which was a hand cut paper sculpture of SB Castle during the Holiday season. I wanted it, but it was limited edition size of 15 and the price was $950.










We left the Off the Page store and the next pat of DCA was ABL. I wanted to go there and get the pictures of the Holiday decorations. On the way, we passed through the ToT which is always a great picture.










Now we were in ABL and to get the Holiday decorations which were the giant Christmas lights and ornaments.








































We just left ABL and the next destination was the Blue Sky Cellar which has the updated BVS presentation. Before we entered the BSC, I had to get some pics of Cars Land from this angle which you can see a lot of different pictures.















You can see Luigis Cassa Della Tires store and the Leaning Tower of Tires















After getting the pictures of Cars Land from the BSC, we head on in and saw all the new update for BVS. My DA liked all the art work and presentation about BVS. We head on out and was thinking of what to do next. But that will be another post.


----------



## franandaj

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Allison. It was nice to see that the construction crew started to work on the back side of Cadillac Range. I haven't seen the Katella road side of Cadillac Range, but I am hope that they will fill the back side too.
> 
> Hope you and Fran have a great time during the Candlelight Processional on Sunday.
> 
> 
> I am so far behind finishing this TR since *I am only a week* away till my Holiday trip to WDW. I got to finish this TR fast before I head on out. So I might have to do two to three posts a day until it is finished. Just like that, it is almost time for my next Disney trip.



Thanks!  I didn't subscribe to your PTR for the WDW trip, but will you do a separate TR or just continue on that one?  I want to see your pics, but I've been so swamped I can barely keep up with my current subscriptions.


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> Thanks!  I didn't subscribe to your PTR for the WDW trip, but will you do a separate TR or just continue on that one?  I want to see your pics, but I've been so swamped I can barely keep up with my current subscriptions.



I have started a TR on the WDW Pre-TR so you can check it out on my signature below. I will give an update on my WDW TR as a link towards the TR. I hope that everything goes well this coming week.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 19, 2011  Part 9*​
When we finished the Blue Sky Cellar, we were getting hungry so we decided to eat at Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta restaurant at PP. She wanted to try the flat bread pizza at PP again and so we head on over to PP.

On the way towards PP restaurants, the park wasnt that crowded on the way. The rides were at the regular wait times like LMR at 10 minute during the afternoon, Goofy Sky School was about 20 minute wait time. Not bad wait times around noon, but still long.










We got to Boardwalk Pizza and Pasta restaurant and the first thing we saw when we entered the restaurant is a Christmas tree in the front as well as a nice plant.










I had the pepperoni pizza while my DA had the cheese pizza. A little bit different than the last time we ate there except for me. I have said it in the past and I will say it again, the pizza at the Boardwalk Pizza and Pasta in my opinion is better than Redd Rockets Pizza at DL Tomorrowland. Some people say that it is okay, but Iwill have no problem eating there again.





After finishing our pizzas, we walk through towards TSMM. On the way, the wait time to get on TSMM was at 45 minute wait. So we werent planning on riding it since we have the Lilly Belle train ride at 1pm. 

On the way out of PP, I had to get the Christmas tree at PP. The Christmas tree at PP is always fun to look at with all those ornament. Can you see the Hidden Mickey?















It was time to head on over to DL for the Lilly Belle parlor car ride so we head on out of DCA. While exiting the park, the park crowd level started to pickup.




















Now back at BVS




















We head on out of the DCA and now on our way back to DL.





At the turnstiles at DL, they started to get more and more people. It was interesting to see that more and more people started to show up at DL the afternoon. But it wasnt that crowded like in the morning when DCA opened.

We head on over to MS station and get on the Lilly Belle. The Lilly Belle was already at the station, but we knew that it wasnt time to ride it since it was around 12:45pm.





The park wasnt that bad with the crowd level at MS Town Square, but it can get really crowded later on when the 2:30pm parade starts.










Over at MS station, we checked in with one of the CM conductors and told us that the train which is the Ward Kimball with Holiday 4 carrying the Lilly Belle will circle around until it gets back to MS station. While we were waiting, we saw that the Fred Gurley with the Excursion car set pulled in to the station.





Then the CM conductor gave everyone riding the Lily Belle a ticket. It was nice to get a ticket and prove that we rode the Lilly Belle.





While the train is not expected to return about 15 minutes, I wondered around MS and took some more pics of the Holiday decorations.










Thats it for this post and I will be right back with the Lilly Belle ride.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 19, 2011  Part 10*​
I have left the MS station while the two of us waited for the Lilly Belle parlor car to return so we can ride it. While my DA was waiting at the station, I walked down MS and get any pics of the Holiday decorations. This time I got the window displays. Some you cant see because of the glare of the sun light on the window. I had some more of them later during the nighttime days so dont worry about it. There was some new merchandise in the stores while some of them were the same in the past. 

Most of the window displays are from the Disney Showcase store










I love the retro Disneyland shirt with the Mickey Santa hat



































You can see me take a picture of the window





Another one










It was almost time to ride the Lilly Belle, so I will get pictures of the window displays later on. Here are some more pics of MS while I walked back to the MS station.




















The flowers right by the Flag retreat










I got back to the MS station and it was about 5 minutes until it was 1pm and the Lilly Belle. 




















When I got back to the station, the Ward Kimball with the Lilly Belle hasnt arrived yet so I just waited with my DA until it came. At the station, the C.K. Holliday engine #1 arrived at the station with Holiday 2 car set which is the cattle car and one of the original car set when DL opened back in 1955. It was re-modified back in the 50s for the Grand Canyon diorama.





Here is a tip if you dont know about the C.K. Holliday and E.P. Ripley is that you can actually ride with the engineers on the tender. You have to ask a CM conductor is they could let you ride with the engineers of the two engines. Mostly they do let the guests ride with them, but it depends on certain times. You can only ride on those two engines and not the other three which are the Fred Gurley, Ernest Marsh, and Ward Kimball.

We waited until the Ward Kimball arrived after the C.K. Holliday left the station about 5 minutes after it left. I dont have any more pics for this post so stay tune for the next update of the Lilly Belle.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 19, 2011  Part 11*​
The Ward Kimball with Holiday 4 car set which is the open car with the green roof overhead. You can identify Holiday 4 & 5 by the color of the roof. 4 is green while 5 is blue. Once in awhile, Holiday 4 or 5 will have the Lilly Belle attach to the cars. If the other one has the Lilly Belle the other car set will be in the park without it. I have seen both Holiday sets have the Lilly Belle on each of them and it was nice to see Holiday 4 have the Lilly Belle.






When the Ward Kimball with Holiday 4 was at the station, we waited until the CM conductor told us to head on in towards the Lilly Belle. My DA was really excited to ride the Lilly Belle. It was the same thing for me since I havent rode it in quite awhile. 

Our group head on over to the Lilly Belle after all the other guests that were riding the train were on first so we wouldnt be in anybodies way.





The two of us got to sit close to the entrance and exit of the Lilly Belle. It was nice to be in the Lilly Belle and was the same as the last time I have ridden in it.















Man I forgot the name of our conductor, but she was really energetic and talked about the history of the Lilly Belle car. It was nice to hear a little brief history of the Lilly Belle being one of the original cars when DL first opened back in 1955. She also talked about the engines and cars at the DLR as well as the transformation of one of the original yellow passenger coaches into the Lilly Belle. 

After going around the park around the Lilly Belle, it was time to head on out of the car. Before we did that, we had to check out the back side of the car.





























































After we were got off the Lilly Belle, we were about to take our regular rest time from the parks. When we left the MS station, the area around TS started to be a little bit crowded while people are waiting for the 2:30 "A Christmas Fantasy" parade. So it was good to take a break after a long morning and afternoon. 

We head on back to the room and rested up until we need to head back to the parks for the 5:30 "A Christmas Fantasy" parade and the 8pm WoC show.

I will be back with more later.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
I love the picture of the lightpost with the clock in the background.  I've never  been on the Lilly Belle.  Your pictures were just like being on it.  How were you able to get the tickets to ride it?

What a busy day already.  I'm thinking you enjoyed your break.  

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> I love the picture of the lightpost with the clock in the background.  I've never  been on the Lilly Belle.  Your pictures were just like being on it.  How were you able to get the tickets to ride it?
> 
> What a busy day already.  I'm thinking you enjoyed your break.
> 
> TK



The wreath and the clock was a very nice picture. When I go back through the pictures I can tell what time I have taken for all the pictures that I have took that weekend. 

When you go on your Holiday trip later this month, you should ride the Lilly Belle during your visit. It was fun to ride in it and get to hear the history about the Lilly Belle car.

In order to ride the Lilly Belle, you have to walk up to the Main Street Station and talk to the stationmaster and asked if you and your party can ride the Lilly Belle that day. The stationmaster will write down your name and how many in your party and will give you a time of when to come back and ride the Lilly Belle. I would get to MS station first thing in the morning since you will be able to get a spot to ride the Lilly Belle. We were lucky to get on the Lilly Belle that morning when we checked in at the MS station. There was like three spots left to ride the Lilly Belle at 1pm, but they had some times available at 3pm, but we prefer the earliest which was the 1pm ride. I have read that Lilly Belle will have four ride on with a conductor each day. If it is raining, they will not have people ride the Lilly Belle. So on non-raining days, it is a good opportunity to ride the Lilly Belle.

Even it was only about 5 hours in the parks, it did felt so long with all the picture taking. The next post will be a nice one with "A Christmas Fantasy" parade at night as well as WoC and the Holiday segment.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> The wreath and the clock was a very nice picture. When I go back through the pictures I can tell what time I have taken for all the pictures that I have took that weekend.
> 
> When you go on your Holiday trip later this month, you should ride the Lilly Belle during your visit. It was fun to ride in it and get to hear the history about the Lilly Belle car.
> 
> In order to ride the Lilly Belle, you have to walk up to the Main Street Station and talk to the stationmaster and asked if you and your party can ride the Lilly Belle that day. The stationmaster will write down your name and how many in your party and will give you a time of when to come back and ride the Lilly Belle. I would get to MS station first thing in the morning since you will be able to get a spot to ride the Lilly Belle. We were lucky to get on the Lilly Belle that morning when we checked in at the MS station. There was like three spots left to ride the Lilly Belle at 1pm, but they had some times available at 3pm, but we prefer the earliest which was the 1pm ride. I have read that Lilly Belle will have four ride on with a conductor each day. If it is raining, they will not have people ride the Lilly Belle. So on non-raining days, it is a good opportunity to ride the Lilly Belle.
> 
> Even it was only about 5 hours in the parks, it did felt so long with all the picture taking. The next post will be a nice one with "A Christmas Fantasy" parade at night as well as WoC and the Holiday segment.



I think we'll do this!  It would be fun to ride in this car.  Looking forward to seeing the night time parade posting!


TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 19, 2011  Part 12*​
After taking a long rest at BWAI which was around 2 hours, my DA was still tired that morning so I head on back to DL. I didnt try to force her since all that walking that morning made her tired so I will meet her when the 8pm WoC show starts. I planned on getting my favorite spot which is the fire hydrant area for the blue section.

I left the hotel around 3:45pm and walked back to the park. Over at the turnstiles at DL, there were more people leaving the park at that time since it wasnt a parade. But I had no problem with it since the turnstiles were not that crowded. So I brought all my equipment with me which is my video camera, DSLR camera and my tripod which I like to use to videotape the shows. 

When I was in MS Town Square, I head to my spot to watch the parade. It is right across the street from GMwML and by the Flag Retreat on the East side. I will have to wait about 1 ½ hour of my time until A Christmas Fantasy parade starts at 5:30pm. So I got my blanket right by the curb so I can claim my spot and be patient until it was time for the parade.

This is the same spot that I have videotape from last year and this is my favorite spot to see the 2nd parade of the day. It is easier to watch it from the start since the music is so timely with each float.

Here is my video of A Christmas Fantasy parade from last year. Part 1, Part 2, Part 3

There were some more people trying to get a spot where the 2nd parade starts right by the Mad Hatter store. I just waited until it was time for the 4:30pm Flag Retreat.















Another wreath for the Wreath Quest










Flowers right by the Flag Retreat





Now it was time for the 4:30pm Flag Retreat at MS Town Square




















Now the Flag Retreat is over with the Dapper Dans and the Disneyland Band










When the Flag Retreat was over and just about a few minutes, it was time to light up the Christmas tree at Town Square which is always stunning to see at MS.

Lights off





Lights on





I just waited until it was time for the 5:30pm A Christmas Fantasy parade. There were a lot of people that were trying to get a curb side seat within 15 minutes of the show. I had at least 4 families asked me if I could let them in. I said no since I waited for about 1 ½ hour of my time. They were not happy after what I have said to them, but hey if you get here before me I have no problem with that. 

The family that was on my right had them all crushed together and I offered them part of my spot for the parade and they were so happy about it. The father of the family saw my video camera and we talked about the videos of the parade. They wondered if the parade would start from IASWH to MS. But I told them that it will start from MS right in front of us which were happy to hear. It is so fast when you watch it from the start of the parade.





















Now it was time for the 5:30pm A Christmas Fantasy parade on November 19, 2011. As I have said at the beginning that this is my favorite to see the 2nd parade. The parade comes out right by the Mad Hatter store. During the day the parade is great, but at night it is even special with all the lights lit up at night.

Here is my video of A Christmas Fantasy that night. I have used my tripod so I was able to videotape and take pictures that parade. Part 1, Part 2

Some will be blurry because part of the pictures are with flash and non flash.




































Thats it for this post since I am out of pictures, it will be back up shortly today.


----------



## tksbaskets

I just love this parade and your videos are great!  What a good spot to watch and take pictures. 

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> I just love this parade and your videos are great!  What a good spot to watch and take pictures.
> 
> TK



Thanks TK. This is a great spot to watch the 2nd parade on that same day since it will start from MS Town Square.

The next batch of pictures of the parade will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 19, 2011  Part 13*​
Back to the pictures of A Christmas Fantasy parade
























































































































Thats it for this post and I will be back with more of A Christmas Fantasy parade.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 19, 2011  Part 14*​
Back to the pictures of A Christmas Fantasy parade

Where was Drizella and Anastasia?




















There they are, I was surprise not to see them, but they were late to the ball.





































































































Thats it for this post and I will be back with the final pics of A Christmas Fantasy parade.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 19, 2011  Part 15*​
Back to the pictures of A Christmas Fantasy parade









































After the parade was over, I packed all my stuff and my next destination was DCA and for the 8pm WoC show. A lot of the people that watch the parade from MS Town Square also head on out of the park. 





I went out of DL and now I am heading on over to DCA.





There were quite a number of people at DCA that nighttime. It was an easy walk over to PP where I am about to wait for WoC. When I got to the PP, I went to the blue FP queue waiting area which was right by the bridge. The CM told me that they changed the blue waiting area right across the street from the LMR. The entrance was right by the fire hydrant spot. I was so surprise to hear that they changed the waiting area again. I hoped that no one claim that spot when I get inside the blue viewing area. It was too early to get a spot for the viewing area, so I decided to head around PP and get some pics of the Holiday decorations around the area.











The garlands on the LMR look very nice at night










The Holiday decorations at PP restaurant area




















I went through TSMM and the waiting time is still around 45 minute wait time. It would be nice to try it at night, but I just dont have time to ride it since I was planning on getting my spot.





Now I was back at PP and the Christmas tree which is stunning at night





Here is a nice wreath and garland right at Duffy meet and greet area





I head on back to the light tower right by the LMR and waited until the CMs let the guests in for the 8pm WoC show. There was quite a line at the blue section so I waited in line for the show. I told earlier that the original line was right by the bridge, now it is right by the fire hydrant entrance area. Here are some pics of the new waiting area for the blue section.










We will find out if I got the fire hydrant spot or not. So stay tune for the next post.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 19, 2011  Part 16*​
I left off at the blue waiting area for the 8pm WoC show. I was worried that someone in front of me would get that spot. But when the CMs started to let the guests in the viewing area at 7pm I head on over to my spot. I got my spot at the fire hydrant. I was so happy that I got my spot and I set up my spot as well as my blanket so my DA would get her spot as well. Most of the people that were ahead of me went straight down towards the viewing area as expected.

While I was waiting for my DA since I asked her to meet me around 7:30pm, all of a sudden it started to sprinkle. I was really worried so much that time since I didnt wear too much clothing and had no umbrella. So I called my DA and asked her to bring the umbrellas, but she was already inside DCA. I was just hoping that it wouldnt sprinkle during the show. 

She finally showed up at 7:20pm at the spot. I was surprised to see her early, but it was nice to have some company. While we were waiting, I was talking to some other people right next to me and asked if this was a good spot to watch WoC. I told them that this was the best spot to see the show and show up later than showing up early. The couple was happy to hear those word and can see why it is a good spot to see the whole show without putting in the wait time.
















Just about 10 minutes until the show, the back side of the blue and yellow area was already full. 





While we were waiting for WoC, I had to get some pics around PP.
































Now it was time for the 8pm WoC show at DCA. Before the regular show of WoC starts at 8pm, they showed pre-show Prep and Landing. It was okay, it didnt live up to the hype as I have thought. It was a nice opening to the show and when the regular WoC show started it was even better with the Prep and Landing pre show which help the beginning of the regular WoC show better.

Here is my video of World of Color Christmas Pre-show Prep and Landing on my youtube.

These are pics from my video that I have made into pictures.








































These are pics from my DSLR camera















After WoC was over, we head on over to the Lucky Fortune Cookery to have the Asian rice bowls. The two of us always get this when we are at the park. This is like our new tradition at DCA that we must at least eat there during our trip.





I had the Mandarin Orange Chicken while my DA had the Spicy Korean Beef bowl





While we were eating, BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks were going off at DL, so we knew that the 9:15pm WoC show was about to start so we finished and head on over to DL. We went through the other way instead of going towards GRR since there will be a huge crowd area. So we went towards BVS.











We got out of the park when the 9:15pm WoC show started so we were back at DL that night. I will be right back with more.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 19, 2011  Part 17*​
Now the two of us were back at DL and saw that the people are start leaving the park after the fireworks. I wanted to get some pics of Critter Country so we head on over to CC. 











On the way, it was a great opportunity to get some pics of the window displays. 

Another tree for the Tree Quest



































We walked in one of the stores and saw another tree for the tree quest.





My DA wanted a picture of Belle and the Beast in one of the window display.





The Christmas tree from the Ice Cream Parlor





http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6044/6370346261_cac72e3e17_z.jpg/img]

The Coke Corner Christmas tree
[img]http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6059/6370354975_427135f649_z.jpg

After leaving MS, we head on over to Froniterland. We cannot go through Adventureland since F! just finished. So we went inside the Pioneer Mercantile Store and get some more pictures of the Holiday pictures.




















The Pioneer Mercantile store had a lot of different holiday merchandise as well as a lot of Christmas trees. There were a lot of nice decorations and merchandise.








































We left the store and had to wait until the 1st show of F! guests leave the area until we are allowed to enter CC. That will be another post since I am out of pics. So stay tune for the next post.


----------



## miss.potatohead

I love all the photos, it seriously makes me feel as if I am actually there feeling the Disney magic. I'm a good 13,000 km / 8000 miles away from California, but I still feel like I'm there, yay!


----------



## mvf-m11c

miss.potatohead said:


> I love all the photos, it seriously makes me feel as if I am actually there feeling the Disney magic. I'm a good 13,000 km / 8000 miles away from California, but I still feel like I'm there, yay!



Thank you miss.potatohead. Glad that you are enjoying my pictures from my recent trip.


Now its time to get back to the TR.

*Day 2  November 19, 2011  Part 18*​
We just left off at the Pioneer Mercantile store waiting to go to CC after the CMs let the guests in for the 2nd show of F!. The CMs finally let the guests through the ROA, but we head on over to CC to get more pics of the Holiday decorations. 

Over at CC, there wasnt anyone in that area so it was easy to walk through the land with no problem.











Splash Mountain Christmas tree





Winnie the Pooh Greeting area with a Christmas tree





Now it was time for Pooh Corner store

























After getting the pics from Pooh Corner that night, we head on back to NOS. The good thing is that it wasnt time for the 10:15pm WoC show and we head on over to the stores and find any Holiday decorations. 

Nightmare Before Christmas Wreaths at LeBat en Rouge















Left the store and now back at the Court of Angels and thetree along with the L Ornemnt Magique store.















Now back outside of NOS looking at all the Holiday decorations.










After finishing up at NOS, we havent seen Frontierland backside with the Holiday decorations, so we went towards the backside of Frontierland. 

Wreath by the Mark Twain/Columbia dock





The Santas Reindeer Round-Up sign is still right by BTMRR





Santas Reindeer Round-Up was closed that night, but it didnt stop me from taking pictures outside the Round-Up

























After taking some pics of Santas Reindeer Round-Up, we head on back to FL and get some more pics of IASWH with its Holiday decoration lighting.

On the way over, FL is still crowded even this late at night





Im out of pics for this post and I will get back to you later.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Hi Bret,

Just finished reading Day 1 in your TR.  I agree, I think the new DLR sign on Harbor is nicer than the old one.

Your parade shots are great!  It looks like you are standing right there in the middle of the street -- in the middle of the action.  

Wow, those ToonTown trees are a little sorry looking.  I'm glad you posted the old trees so we could see a comparison.  The old ones are SO much better.

I'm glad you got to see the Trains of Disney display.  I know you really enjoy trains.

When I was there 2 weeks ago I completely forgot to look for the tree in the Fire Station window.  I was sick, so there was a lot I didn't do or forgot to do.  

Was your original plan to stay until the 20th?  I would have liked to have run into you on the 21st.  I would have liked to have seen you in action with your camera!   We stayed very close to you -- we were at the Ramada Maingate.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Hi Bret,
> 
> Just finished reading Day 1 in your TR.  I agree, I think the new DLR sign on Harbor is nicer than the old one.
> 
> Your parade shots are great!  It looks like you are standing right there in the middle of the street -- in the middle of the action.
> 
> Wow, those ToonTown trees are a little sorry looking.  I'm glad you posted the old trees so we could see a comparison.  The old ones are SO much better.
> 
> I'm glad you got to see the Trains of Disney display.  I know you really enjoy trains.
> 
> When I was there 2 weeks ago I completely forgot to look for the tree in the Fire Station window.  I was sick, so there was a lot I didn't do or forgot to do.
> 
> Was your original plan to stay until the 20th?  I would have liked to have run into you on the 21st.  I would have liked to have seen you in action with your camera!   We stayed very close to you -- we were at the Ramada Maingate.



The new sign on Harbor Blvd looks way better then that old campaign sign during the Celebrate year.

Thank you. I was really close to the parade route by the vendor carts at FL. The pictures did felt like I was on the street during the parade.

Those trees at MTT are not that great and just a cheap way to save time on the Holiday decorations. Some people say that it fits the theme of MTT, but I don't like those trees that were from MTT at the MK in WDW. It wasn't the same this year after seeing real trees at TT.

I do love trains and it was great that DL added the Trains of Disney at the Bank. It does tell you everything about the history of Walt Disney and his love of trains.

I don't know when DL has changed the lamp post at the fire house to the little mini Christmas tree after all these years. It was nice to see the tree in the window above the fire house.

You are correct, my original plan was to the 20th. But since my DA was taking off work that week which was Thanksgiving week, she suggest to add one more day to our trip. Good thing we did since it was pouring on Sunday. Monday going back home was very nice and glad that we didn't leave on Sunday. It would have been nice to meet you at DL on Monday, but we were there for the first two hours at DL. Thank you all my pictures are okay and I was happy that I bought the Nikon 5100 DSLR. On Sunday to Monday, we stayed at BW Stovall's since there were no rooms available for Sunday night. I added the extra day one week until the trip so there was no time to stay at BWAI that Sunday. Overall, it was great that we stayed at Stovall's since we only paid $80 for the room that includes everything.

I can't wait to go to WDW in a few days. So I will have to step up with my TR.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great installments as always Bret.  When is your trip to WDW?  How fun to be able to visit both DL and WDW this Christmas. 

TK


----------



## deejdigsdis

mvf-m11c said:


> On the way, I had to get some pics of any Holiday decorations. Also on the way I had to get pics of the flowers around the Hub. This is for you Deej.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We walked down MS and out of the park. The Omni bus look great with it Holiday decorations.



Thank you!  Love those flowers!  I really like how they decorate the Main Street vehicles as well.

Well, I'm all caught up.  So much to comment on...let's see what I can remember...

Your MFW pictures were wonderful, as usual.  It's fun to see how things are coming along.

That's weird that there weren't any decorations on the lamp posts in HPB.  I remember seeing candy canes and maybe something else on them 2 years ago.  Lamp posts must be decorated at Christmas. 

I LOVED the PP tree pics.  I love those traditional and classic looking trees.  I loved the poinsettias in there as well.  I'm glad you got a picture of the Coke Corner tree.  I didn't get one this year.  It is different from the picture I have 2 years ago, but I like them both.

I enjoyed your window display pics.  I never take enough pictures of those.

I'm glad you got to ride the Lilly Belle.  Your knowledge of all the trains/engines is very impressive!

Are you going to finish your DLR TR before heading to WDW?  Looking forward to checking out your WDW TR when you return.  I really enjoyed TK's WDW holiday time TR.  I'm sure I would enjoy her cruise TR as well...if there was one.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Great installments as always Bret.  When is your trip to WDW?  How fun to be able to visit both DL and WDW this Christmas.
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. I will be leaving this Friday morning at Sacramento and we should be at Orlando around nighttime. We will first be heading towards LAX and meet up with my dads friend family and go all together to Orlando. I am hoping that I will be able to go to the parks that night, but we might use that night to get some supplies for the timeshare hotel that we are staying which is the Sheraton Vistana Resort. Just like last year, this year will be even more special after observing the Holiday season at WDW. I am going to enjoy it a lot and bring the magic to you when I upload my pictures from my trip.




deejdigsdis said:


> Thank you!  Love those flowers!  I really like how they decorate the Main Street vehicles as well.
> 
> Well, I'm all caught up.  So much to comment on...let's see what I can remember...
> 
> Your MFW pictures were wonderful, as usual.  It's fun to see how things are coming along.
> 
> That's weird that there weren't any decorations on the lamp posts in HPB.  I remember seeing candy canes and maybe something else on them 2 years ago.  Lamp posts must be decorated at Christmas.
> 
> I LOVED the PP tree pics.  I love those traditional and classic looking trees.  I loved the poinsettias in there as well.  I'm glad you got a picture of the Coke Corner tree.  I didn't get one this year.  It is different from the picture I have 2 years ago, but I like them both.
> 
> I enjoyed your window display pics.  I never take enough pictures of those.
> 
> I'm glad you got to ride the Lilly Belle.  Your knowledge of all the trains/engines is very impressive!
> 
> Are you going to finish your DLR TR before heading to WDW?  Looking forward to checking out your WDW TR when you return.  I really enjoyed TK's WDW holiday time TR.  I'm sure I would enjoy her cruise TR as well...if there was one.



Your welcome Deej. Every time I see the flowers, I have to get them for you and Sherry which you two like a lot. The MS vehicles look great with the Christmas wreaths and garlands.

I always have to do MFW when I am at DCA. I am getting really excited when Cars Land is all finished this summer.

Ever since Electronica has been at the HPB, DCA haven't put any of the Holiday decorations on the lamps or any decorations outside the buildings. There were candy canes decorations on the lamps of HPB. I would assume when Electronica is done as well as the construction at BVS and Cars Land, HPB will be decorated again one day.

The tree at PP is so great at night while it shines bright at night. The Coke Corner tree is so nice as well. 

The window displays are always nice, but I don't like taking pictures of them during the day since the sun will make it hard to take a picture.

We were glad that we got the chance to ride the Lilly Belle. Trains are a part of my childhood and since I like DL and trains, I got to know everything about them.

I'm hoping that will be able to finish my DLR TR before I leave on Friday. I might not make it, but we will wait and see. I got to do at least 4-5 posts a day. I have the PTR on my signature below as you can read my pre plans. I will try to do at least one or two live TR and I will be uploading all my pics at Orlando. TK did a TR on her Alaskan Cruise and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 19, 2011  Part 19*​
After passing through the rides around FL, we were now at IASWH area. It is so fun to look at IASWH at night with all those Christmas lights. I got some different angles of IASWH from my pictures.













































We got pictures of IASWH from different angles, so we head on over to SB Castle for the nighttime pictures which is always great to get. Here are some different angles of the castle with my camera.

























The castle pictures were great, but it was getting late for the two of us so we called it for the night. So we head on out of the park and got some different pics on the way out. There were a few people that were leaving the park the same time as the two of us. But most of the park was empty after the fireworks.

This might be the last time I might see Carnation Plaza Gardens until it is changed to the Princess Fantasy Faire















Another Christmas tree in the window display





It was only 10:25pm when we left the park that night





The snow flakes on top of the turnstile when we left the park.










We got out of the park and head back to our hotel and called it for the night.

This was a big day. We got to do our favorite rides at DL, got to go on MFW and get the aerial photos of Cars Land. I got to watch A Christmas Fantasy parade from MS TS, got to see the Holiday segment of WoC, and got a lot of the Christmas decorations at both parks. 

Tomorrow is another day and will be crazy. I will get back to that shortly tonight before I call it the night.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  November 20, 2011  Part 1*​
Now is a new day and this will be fun since we have done everything during our trip. But this will be our day to relax. We are planning on eating at the ESPN Zone during the NFL games. I knew that it will be crowded just to watch the games with other fans. But first, we must do DL in the morning. Lets get to the TR.

It was around 7:30am and I was all ready to go. My DA was tired from last night and she decided to stay in the room and rest up. So I head on to DL that morning by myself to get some pics that I have missed.

It was a MM, so the park was already opened. It was not that crowded that morning and now was the picture taking time at MS.


























I turned on over to the Matterhorn to get the heart shape part of the mountain from the TL side. I like to get this photo of the Matterhorn ever since I have done the heart quest earlier this year.





Close to the Matterhorn, I saw that KCMike took a picture of the fence right by the FNSV that had three different fences. So I took a picture of the three fences.





I head on over to IASWH





It was already 8:15 that morning





After getting IASWH, I head on over to FL and then towards BTR










I got to BTR and now it was time to get the photos. I havent been back here a lot during my first two days since I was concentrating on the decorations at MS and NOS.



































After getting the pictures of BTR, I head on over back to Frontierland and get some more pics on the way.





The park was empty that morning





Another Christmas wreath by the Mark Twain/Columbia dock















Thats it for tonight and I will be back tomorrow for more post of DL during the Holiday season.


----------



## deejdigsdis

TK did a cruise TR?  Ah, so sorry TK!  I was looking so forward to that.  I guess I missed it when I was away from the DIS for a while.  I need to go search for that.

Bret, I agree with the window displays comment.  The displays look so nice, but it's hard to get a good picture in the day when there is a glare in the window.

Off to read more of your TR...


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> TK did a cruise TR?  Ah, so sorry TK!  I was looking so forward to that.  I guess I missed it when I was away from the DIS for a while.  I need to go search for that.
> 
> Bret, I agree with the window displays comment.  The displays look so nice, but it's hard to get a good picture in the day when there is a glare in the window.
> 
> Off to read more of your TR...



TK did a little mini report on her TR on the [post=41909038]Alaskan Excursions[/post] post. It was nice to read her adventures during her Alaskan trip. I put up her link when I read her TR.

It was hard to take pictures of them with the glare. The nighttime or less sunlight is the best time to take the pictures.

I will have the next part of the post up later this morning.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  November 20, 2011  Part 2*​
I have just left off finishing up pictures at MS, FL, BTR, and Frontierland I head on over to NOS again too get my pictures of the Holiday pictures during the daytime. I went back through everything to see if I have missed any Holiday decorations. It is always fun to go to NOS during the Holiday season with all those different decorations and the colorful beads and masks. Luckily it wasnt raining that morning yet. It was crazy that whole day but not the morning.
























































While I was in NOS, there was the HMH which had no line that morning. So I decided to head on back to HMH and get some of the decorations before I head on in the house.






























Another pic of the HMH Gingerbread house in the dining room which is always fun to see





I just got off the HMH and while I was close to CC, I decided to go back there and get some pictures of the Holiday decorations. While I was at CC that morning, Splash Mountain wait time was only 5 minutes which isnt a surprise to me as well as Winnie the Pooh ride. 











C.K. Holliday over the bridge of CC










Hungry Bear restaurant closed that morning until it is opened at 11am










Pooh Corner store





I left Pooh Corner after getting al the pictures, I then wanted to ride the DLRR so I head on back to NOS. But that will be another post. I will be back later tonight with more.


----------



## tksbaskets

Bret you took some wonderful pictures during this morning.  I'm amazed that there is no crowd.  I love the simplicity of the Mark Twain wreath.

It is fun watching NFL games with a crowd.  Hope your team won.


----------



## tksbaskets

Deej, you didn't miss a TR, like Bret said I did a 'mini' report and then experienced a total failure of the drive that had my pictures (6 years of them).  Not a total disaster as I had them all on DVDs but just loading them back on and then reimporting them to photoshop e was enough to bag the cruise TR.  Honestly it's not as fun to write a cruise TR as the followers there aren't nearly as chatty!  

Now I will be doing a holiday TR when we stay at the Villas at the GCH for the first time.  Our other stays have just been in regular rooms.

Enough of hijacking Bret's report.  So fun to see the great pictures he posts (and your Christmas Cheer post is next) and get excited for our trip.

TK


----------



## deejdigsdis

Interesting that it was so empty that Sunday morning.

The heart shape in the side of the Matterhorn...I am wondering if that is the Hidden Mickey mentioned in my Hidden Mickey book.  It said there is one in the side of the Matterhorn, but I looked and that heart shape is the only thing I saw that comes close.  At the same time it doesn't look completely Mickey-ish either!

Is there a significance to those 3 different fences meeting together like that?

It was nice to see the IASW clock working again while I was there.  I remember you and I noticed it wasn't opening during our trips earlier this year.

I never get tired of looking at the IASWH and SBC with icicle lights pictures.  



tksbaskets said:


> Deej, you didn't miss a TR, like Bret said I did a 'mini' report and then experienced a total failure of the drive that had my pictures (6 years of them).  Not a total disaster as I had them all on DVDs but just loading them back on and then reimporting them to photoshop e was enough to bag the cruise TR.  Honestly it's not as fun to write a cruise TR as the followers there aren't nearly as chatty!
> 
> Now I will be doing a holiday TR when we stay at the Villas at the GCH for the first time.  Our other stays have just been in regular rooms.
> 
> Enough of hijacking Bret's report.  So fun to see the great pictures he posts (and your Christmas Cheer post is next) and get excited for our trip.
> 
> TK



So sorry to hear this TK.  What a pain!  At least the pictures aren't lost forever.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Bret you took some wonderful pictures during this morning.  I'm amazed that there is no crowd.  I love the simplicity of the Mark Twain wreath.
> 
> It is fun watching NFL games with a crowd.  Hope your team won.



Thank you TK. I love going when the park opens the first thing in the morning at 8am since you can do a lot of the good rides with little wait time. You ride them later during the day during a busy weekend, you will be in a long queue. That was the best part of the day and later on it was crazy.




tksbaskets said:


> Deej, you didn't miss a TR, like Bret said I did a 'mini' report and then experienced a total failure of the drive that had my pictures (6 years of them).  Not a total disaster as I had them all on DVDs but just loading them back on and then reimporting them to photoshop e was enough to bag the cruise TR.  Honestly it's not as fun to write a cruise TR as the followers there aren't nearly as chatty!
> 
> Now I will be doing a holiday TR when we stay at the Villas at the GCH for the first time.  Our other stays have just been in regular rooms.
> 
> Enough of hijacking Bret's report.  So fun to see the great pictures he posts (and your Christmas Cheer post is next) and get excited for our trip.
> 
> TK



Don't worry about it TK. I am so looking forward to your TR and it would be nice to see the pics of the GCH villas that you will be staying.




deejdigsdis said:


> Interesting that it was so empty that Sunday morning.
> 
> The heart shape in the side of the Matterhorn...I am wondering if that is the Hidden Mickey mentioned in my Hidden Mickey book.  It said there is one in the side of the Matterhorn, but I looked and that heart shape is the only thing I saw that comes close.  At the same time it doesn't look completely Mickey-ish either!
> 
> Is there a significance to those 3 different fences meeting together like that?
> 
> It was nice to see the IASW clock working again while I was there.  I remember you and I noticed it wasn't opening during our trips earlier this year.
> 
> I never get tired of looking at the IASWH and SBC with icicle lights pictures.



DL was empty that morning as usual when the park opens at 8am.

Ever since the former Skyway tunnel through the Matterhorn was all covered up, I always look at it a heart shape than a Mickey shape. Maybe the Mickey shape is on the FL side then the TL side.

The white fence you see in the back of the two fences was one of the original fences of the old Fantasyland Autopia. The old FL Autopia track is now part of the TL Autopia.

Early last year during the Holiday season, the IASWH clock didn't move and this year it was nice to see it move.

I can watch SB Castle and IASWH every time when I go to DL.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  November 20, 2011  Part 3*​
I have just left off leaving CC and now heading on the DLRR and get some more pics of the Holiday decorations. At that time, it was still cloudy in the sky and I knew that it was going to rain but when. Around CC and NOS there wasnt anybody in that area yet, but it will be crowded later that day. 

I walked over to the NOS RR station and one of the trains was already at the station. It was the E.P. Ripley with Holiday 5 car set. Also at the NOS station, there were plenty of wreaths in the station.















The Christmas Wreath by the opposite station which is on the other side of the station.





I rode the DLRR all the way towards TL. On the way, I got a lot of different pics from the train.




















The wait time at IASWH wasnt bad yet that morning










When I got off at TL station, it was time to head on over to DCA. On the way out I walked down TL and see that Star Tours was closed that morning. I saw that BLAB wait time was already at 20 minute wait time. Talk about a long wait time when ST is closed that morning.















I was back around the Hub and once again, I had to get all the flowers pictures during the Holiday season which fits the theme of the Holiday season.





Different pics at SB Castle




















Now back to the Hub and more pics of the flowers.















While I was walking out of DL, I got more different pics of MS while I was walking down.










Thats it for tonight and I will be back tomorrow with more.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  November 20, 2011  Part 4*​
I was at DL by myself while my DA was resting at the hotel. The weather was really cloudy that day and i could tell that it was going to rain that day but when. I left off leaving DL from MS. Now I went back around MS to get any Holiday decorations around the area.


























The Christmas tree above the firehouse which usually is the lamp in the window




















Some of the characters were around the Flag Retreat as the park crowd level is starting to pick up.










The Trains of Disney banner outside the Disney Gallery Store





I was about to leave DL and move on towards DCA that Sunday morning.










Over at DCA, it wasnt that bad to enter the park than DL where the turnstiles lines were all most towards the monorail tracks. 





No one down the walkway





When I got to GRR, it was kind of busy around the area. But I got my WoC FP which was the blue section for the 8pm show. I dont plan on watching WoC that night, but I might change my mind if I want to see it again.





Another wreath by the Redwood Creek Challenge Trail





I got over to PP and there were quite a number of people waiting to get in. Most of the people were there waiting to head on over to TSMM. Maybe this time I will ride TSMM that morning. While I was waiting around the area, I took some more different pics around the area.











Flowers around the Light tower















A lot of people waiting to get to TSMM





The Pacific Wharf sign with the Christmas wreath which is there every year





Thats it for now and I will be back later today.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I hate to say this, but it looks like I wont be able to finish my DLR TR since I am only one day away till my WDW trip. When I get back from WDW, I will continue the DLR TR before I start my WDW trip. I will possibly do one or two live TR so keep on checking.

*Day 3  November 20, 2011  Part 5*​
On that Sunday morning I was waiting at the rope drop right by PP bridge to get over to the other side of PP. While I was waiting, I was deciding if I want to go on TSMM. But the waiting area over that area was just too crowded so I will decide on how it will be when I get close to TSMM.

It was already at 10am and DCA is officially open. All of the people started to walk very fast and fun towards PP.





When I got closer to TSMM, the waiting area was almost close too CS, but the queue was not all the way in so I decided to head on over to MFW instead of waiting in that long queue.





I head on over to MFW and back on it for more pics of Cars Land. I will only post a few since you have seen them already on Saturday.










Some ducks chilling on the WoC platform



































After getting off MFW, I needed to head back to BWAI and get all of our stuff and move it to the car and head on over to BW Stovalls. I forgot to tell you that we switch hotels that Sunday since there were no available rooms at BWAI. So we chose to stay at BW Stovalls since we got a great deal for one night. I head on back to the hotel and luckily it wasnt raining at that time.






A nice view of Cadillac Range at Cars Land










BVS construction area while I was heading on out of the park










Back at Condor Flats





Now I was back outside of esplanade and now heading back to BWAI





There were quite a number of people heading on in DCA that morning.





Even at DL is starting to pick up with the crowds





I got back to BWAI around 11am and we started to load all of our stuff to the car and we head on over to BW Stovalls which is our next hotel that we were staying on Sunday night. 

Thats it for tonight and I might get one more post until my trip to WDW tomorrow.


----------



## tksbaskets

Bret, Have a blast at WDW!!

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Bret, Have a blast at WDW!!
> 
> TK



Thank you TK.

I am getting so excited tonight and I might not be able to sleep if I am still on my computer.


----------



## skiingfast

Bret almost 100 pages of picture filled trip reporting, and on a plane to the world.  Have a great trip!


----------



## skiingfast




----------



## deejdigsdis

We will look forward to more TR when you return from WDW.  Have a great trip!


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Bret almost 100 pages of picture filled trip reporting, and on a plane to the world.  Have a great trip!



Yup a lot of pictures and more to come. Thank you Matt. Just got to the Sheraton Vistana Resort and getting supplies at Costo and Wal Mart. 



deejdigsdis said:


> We will look forward to more TR when you return from WDW.  Have a great trip!



Thank you Deej.


----------



## franandaj

Have a great time!  I'm really jealous!  We had to cancel our October trip and we would be there now on our rescheduled trip, but I'm glad I canceled that too.  We'll just have to wait for May for WDW....I'll be happy to check out your TR when you get back!


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> Have a great time!  I'm really jealous!  We had to cancel our October trip and we would be there now on our rescheduled trip, but I'm glad I canceled that too.  We'll just have to wait for May for WDW....I'll be happy to check out your TR when you get back!



Thank you Allison. I will definitely look forward to your WDW trip in May. 


Just got back from the MK this morning and it was insanely crowded after 10am. I may have picked a bad day to go to the park, but it was so nice during the first few hours with short wait times and no crowds. Here are some pics from today and I will have to put them on my WDW TR. But here is a sample of my pics today at the MK.


























You can go to my TR on my link below on my signature and see more pics from my WDW TR.


----------



## skiingfast

It's so strange to see DLR then WDW both in Holiday form on the same TR.  Can't wait to see what you see.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> It's so strange to see DLR then WDW both in Holiday form on the same TR.  Can't wait to see what you see.



DL and the MK at WDW look great during the Holiday season, but I will still choose DL over the MK during the Holiday season. Now it is time to get back to my November TR.


Just got back from my WDW trip this afternoon and it was fun to go back to WDW during the Holiday season. But my favorite time during the Holiday season will always be the DLR. I have a lot to do these next few days since I am uploading my pictures from my WDW trip. There were some that were uploaded on the first few days, but since then the hotel internet was really bad and didnt upload any pictures. 

Lets get back to the DL TR before I start the WDW TR. I still feel bad of not finishing the DL TR before I left to WDW last week, but it will be nice to finish the DL TR and get started with the WDW TR.

*Day 3  November 20, 2011  Part 6*​
My DA and I have loaded all of our stuff from BWAI to BW Stovalls. I didnt want to move to another hotel during my trip, but there werent any rooms available at BWAI and the price at BW Stovalls was really good for one night. 

When we check-in our room around 11:45am which was a double non-smoking bed for the price of $80 a night was really good. We head on out of BW Stovalls and head on over to the ESPN Zone to have lunch and watch the 49ers vs. Arizona Cardinals. 

I was worried that it was going to rain that time we approached the ESPN Zone so we head on over to DTD and get in the building before it rains. On the way over to the ESPN Zone, the DTD Christmas tree was already there and it just looked like the same from last year. Same spot and have all those ornaments.






When we got inside the ESPN Zone around 12:30pm, there were a lot of people that were trying to have lunch. Not only the people who were here for the parks, but also the big NFL fans that wanted to watch their favorite football teams. The ESPN Zone is a great place to watch football games. Most of the lobby was all crowded with a lot of people and the waiting line was almost towards the door. We waited about 12 minutes to get from the back of the line to the booth. Even though I have a reservation that I did online which will guarantee us the first table available, the wait time was just crazy. A lot of the fans there were Oakland Raiders fans that were watching the Raiders and Minnesota Vikings game at 10:30am.

When we were starting to wait for our table, it started to rain outside and most of the people started to take shelter. Luckily, we brought our umbrellas so we wont get soaked. I decided to go outside around DTD and find more Holiday decorations. The walkway towards DTD was small thanks to the rainy day. But I didnt mind since I had an umbrella. 
















It was close to 12:45pm so I decided to head on back to the ESPN Zone and hope that we will be seated. But when I got back, our table wasnt ready and I knew that it was going to be a long time until we can sit at a table. The time for us to get a seat at the big screen room was around 1:15pm. It took almost an hour to get a seat. 

We stayed at the ESPN Zone for about 3 ½ quarters of the 49ers and Arizona Cardinals game since the 49ers were winning with no problem. We had to order at least $10 of food or beverages since that is the restaurants policy for watching any big sport game days. 

It was around 3:30pm and we head on back to the hotel. It was still raining at that time and my DA wanted to rest up. She hasnt been at the park all day that Sunday since she was tired that Sunday morning and didnt want to go in while it was wet. I decided to to go back after dropping off the stuff. 






GCH Self parking lot right by the theater










We got back at BWAI and my DA wanted to go to the WoD store and find some Holiday gifts for her colleagues and family members. So we head on out of the hotel and back to DTD.

On the way back to DL, we stopped at the WoD store so she could buy her stuff. Also when we were there, I continued to search for those trees and wreaths for the Holiday quests. There were quite a number of them in the store so here are some pics of the trees, wreaths and Holiday merchandise. 








































My DA have bought a lot of different merchandise at the WoD store, but I told her that I was going back to the park and possible see a nighttime show at DL or WoC at DCA she went back to the hotel while I went back to DL at the beginning.

When I got back to DL, the park had some people and it was just sprinkling that night. So I went down MS and back to the Hub and get some pics of SB Castle.















When I got to the Hub, I was hoping to see the 6:30pm Wintertime Enchantment lighting, but it was still too early so I decided to go around the park until it was time.















I went around the castle since it was closed off for SB Wintertime Enchantment lighting and over to FL. But that will be another TR.


----------



## tksbaskets

Very nice pictures of the castle at night.  WoD has so much for sale I am not surprised your DA was able to find some treasures for here friends.

Looking forward to more.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Very nice pictures of the castle at night.  WoD has so much for sale I am not surprised your DA was able to find some treasures for here friends.
> 
> Looking forward to more.



Thank you TK. MY DA must have bought about $200 dollars worth of merchandise at the WoD store and she used my Premier AP since I get a 20% discount at the store while her DAP gets 10%. She was happy that day. For me, I didn't bought much that day.

Here is the next update to my TR.


*Day 3  November 20, 2011  Part 7*​
After passing SB Castle, I head on over to IASWH and get some pics of IASWH during the nighttime. On the way while it was raining, most of the outdoor rides were closed due to rain. It is always great to see IASWH at night. It was completely different when we saw IASW at the MK at WDW. The WDW version is great, but it wasnt the same without the lights on the façade.





















The wait time for IASWH was not that long which was wet





It was almost time for the 6:30pm Wintertime Enchantment lighting at SB Castle so I head on back to the Hub.















Got to watch the 6:30pm SB Wintertime Enchantment lighting which is different when you compare to the other four shows. They are all not the same and different for each time. I didnt videotape it since it was sprinkling that night. 

After it was over, I went towards Frontierland and get some pics of the Holiday decorations. I went back looking for any Holiday decorations and found some that I didnt go back.






The Pioneer Mercantile store window display





I got some trees inside the Golden Horseshoe building 










After leaving the Golden Horseshoe, I head on back to NOS and get more pics of the Holiday decorations. I said it before in my previous posts that NOS holiday decorations is toned down this year from the previous years.


























Court of Angels tree





After leaving the area, I went back towards Frontierland





While it was raining, it looks like that F! have been cancel since the Mark Twain was still at the dock and no guests were staking a spot by the ROA.





Back at the Golden Horseshoe





I decided to head on back towards BT Ranch and possibly see the decorations again.










I was back at BT Ranch and the outside Christmas lights were bright on the outside of the walkway.





I was on my way back to FL, but that will be another time since I am out of posts.

While the pictures are uploading, I will try to work on my WDW TR.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Welcome home Bret!

I love the pictures with the lights reflecting in the wet streets.  So pretty.  I think my favorite picture this time was the one of the single Christmas tree in the Golden Horseshoe.  It's dark with just the tree glowing.  Looks so peaceful and Christmas-y.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Welcome home Bret!
> 
> I love the pictures with the lights reflecting in the wet streets.  So pretty.  I think my favorite picture this time was the one of the single Christmas tree in the Golden Horseshoe.  It's dark with just the tree glowing.  Looks so peaceful and Christmas-y.



Thank you Deej. 

I like when the park is raining and glad that the pictures with the light reflection worked really well on my camera. I can't believe I haven't got a picture of the Christmas tree in the Golden Horseshoe after all these years. It was nice to finally get it on that raining day.

My first post of my [post=43486854]Friends and Family Holiday trip to WDW Dec 9 - 16, 2011 Update Post #24[/post] is up. I will be back later tonight with more or tomorrow.


----------



## Sherry E

I really like the trees in the Golden Horseshoe (both the small ones and the regular one that deej was commenting on).  They are particularly pretty.

My favorite photo is the last one with the blue sparkly lights!  How beautiful.  Was it taken at the Round-Up?

I was chuckling at your Pioneer Mercantile window display photo -  I remember you got one last year too (right?), and it looks like the window display has not changed from one year to the next!  Glad to see DLR is staying consistent with its Pioneer Mercantile window displays and not cutting back anywhere like they do in NOS!

Thanks for giving us the link to the WDW report!  I will be following along with that.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I really like the trees in the Golden Horseshoe (both the small ones and the regular one that deej was commenting on).  They are particularly pretty.
> 
> My favorite photo is the last one with the blue sparkly lights!  How beautiful.  Was it taken at the Round-Up?
> 
> I was chuckling at your Pioneer Mercantile window display photo -  I remember you got one last year too (right?), and it looks like the window display has not changed from one year to the next!  Glad to see DLR is staying consistent with its Pioneer Mercantile window displays and not cutting back anywhere like they do in NOS!
> 
> Thanks for giving us the link to the WDW report!  I will be following along with that.



The trees at the Golden Horseshoe were so nice and I can't believe I haven't been in the Golden Horseshoe during the Holiday season. I must go there at least one time every time I go to DL during the Holiday season.

The last photo from my post was from Santa's Reindeer Round-Up.

You are right that I did get a photo of the Pioneer Mercantile store just like the one from last year. Glad that the management hasn't change the window display at the Pioneer Mercantile store. They use the Holiday merchandise and put them through the window which makes it nice to see. 

Your welcome and glad to see that you are following along my WDW TR. I still have a lot of photos to upload as well as videos from my WDW trip. 

Here is one of my videos that I just have uploaded which is Wishes Fireworks at Magic Kingdom Walt Disney World 12/12/11 Hope everyone enjoys the video. I did have some cameras and heads in the way, but it was hard to videotape since I am a short guy and there were quite a lot of people in front of me during Wishes.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
The rain is a bit of a bummer but it made for some stunning night pictures that you took with the Christmas lights reflecting off the pavement.  The IASWH shot was great!

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> The rain is a bit of a bummer but it made for some stunning night pictures that you took with the Christmas lights reflecting off the pavement.  The IASWH shot was great!
> 
> TK



It was a little bummer since it was raining that day, but was is neat to get some pics while it was raining. Thanks to the Christmas lights the images of the wet road makes the pictures looked really nice.

Thank you TK.


*Day 3  November 20, 2011  Part 8*​
After leaving BTR I was about to head on out of the park and go on over to DCA. It was a nice night while it was still wet and partially sprinkling, that Sunday night was very nice and quiet.











The back side of SB Castle




















Now back at MS and going out of the park. But on the way, I had to get more pics down MS.






























Wreath by the Carnation Cafe








































I was out of DL and now heading on over to DCA. On the way, there were not that many people outside the esplanade.
















I went inside DCA and now on my adventures of finding more Christmas decorations.

I will be back later today with more.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  November 20, 2011  Part 9*​
After leaving DL, I head on over to DCA. I was about to watch the 8pm WoC show that night since I got a FP that Sunday morning. The only reason I would not see WoC that night is that I didnt bring my tripod and it was still sprinkling. I really want to enjoy the show without videotaping and I will decide the last second. There will be some people that wouldnt see the show that night since it was sprinkling. But we will find out shortly if I did see WoC that night.

On the way in, there were quite a number of people that were leaving and entering on a raining day.





I head on over to PP and some people were already in the waiting area at PP. 










I decided not to see the 8pm WoC show and I did felt bad of not seeing it that night. But it was a long day and I went around the park until it was time to go back to BW Stovalls.










Electronica was not running that night since it was raining. 





After going through HPB, I decided to call it for the night since I was tired. So I head on out of DCA and back to BW Stovalls

A nice picture of the BVS information center















Over at Soarin, it was only 20 minutes to get on the ride which is short during the nighttime.





I got out of the park and back in DTD. While I was walking out I was taking some more pics of the Christmas decorations that I have found on my way out of the DTD.



































DTD tree at night looks very nice





I got back to the room around 8:25pm that night since I was tired from those other days. I also wanted to get to DL first thing in the morning before we head on back to Sacramento. That night, I was loading all my pictures that I took that night and checking out the DISers boards that night. 

That concludes Sunday at the DLR which was great in the morning then it hit us with a raining day. I was a little bummer about waiting more then 30 minutes to eat at the ESPN Zone during a football Sunday. But overall it was great. It was not that insane when my DA and I ate at the ESPN Zone when the Los Angeles Lakers played the Boston Celtics during the 2009 NBA Finals which was crazy.

Got to take some great pics with the rain and it was nice to go to the parks when it was raining. But I now wish I brought my tripod so I could videotape the nighttime shows. But I have already done that on the first two days. 

Now is the sad part of the TR which is the last day so I will get back later tonight with more.


----------



## LisainCalifornia

Bret,
Great pictures and trip report!  I am really enjoying it.  I think the rain makes the streets look so pretty.


----------



## mvf-m11c

LisainCalifornia said:


> Bret,
> Great pictures and trip report!  I am really enjoying it.  I think the rain makes the streets look so pretty.



Thank you Lisa. The rain does make the pictures at night look very nice with the reflection from the lights.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 4  November 20, 2011  Part 1*​
Now it is Monday which is the saddest part of any trip which is the last day. But we decided it was a good idea to stay one more extra day so we wouldnt have to drive back to Sacramento during a rainy day. On Monday it is mostly a shopping day and possibly go on one ride or two during that morning. 

My DA and I head on out of BW Stovalls around 7:45am and on our way to DL. At least the weather that Monday morning was all clear. But it was still wet from last night so I knew that it would be a perfect knight. 






When we got to the turnstiles close to 8am, there were quite a number of people over there but it wasnt that bad. 










The Ward Kimball was at the MS RR station





At MS, there werent quite that many people at MS. But we decided to go back to TL and ride the monorail that morning. So we walked down MS and get more pics of the Christmas decorations.









































The Hub looks great





We walked through SB Castle since my DA wanted to ride Dumbo so we head on over to FL.










It was a long time since I have rode on Dumbo and it was fun to ride it. We only had to wait 5 minutes to get on Dumbo. I forgot to take pictures while riding Dumbo since it was fun to ride. I only got a picture on the outside.






After riding Dumbo, we were on our way towards TL and get back on the monorail.





The FNSV Lagoon





So we head on over to the monorail and we were hoping to ride in the front. But that early in the morning we knew that we would get the front or back easily since there arent too many people in the morning. Most of the people that ride the monorail in the morning is when they board it at DTD station.











When we were in the station, we saw Monorail Red approaching and that was the monorail we were riding.










Interesting to see that we were the only ones at the station, we thought of having the monorail by ourselves with no one in any of the cars.  

Some of the submarines at the FNSV dock were still on the side. But they will be on the main line later on that morning when the crowd levels start to pick up.





Monorail red circling TL and will be here shortly





Thats it for now on this post and I will be back later today with more. 

I got to finished this TR so I can get to more on my WDW TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 4  November 20, 2011  Part 2*​
The two of us waited until Monorail Red approached the station. Luckily for us we were the only ones at the station and we will have the monorail for ourselves. 











When we were about to enter the front of Monorail red, there was another group that was boarding. So it looks like our only chance of riding the monorail with no one was over. But it was nice to get the front and here are some pics from the front of Monorail Red towards the DTD station.









































We arrived at the DTD station and we rode the monorail back to the TL station. While we were riding the monorail back to the TL station, we saw the turnstiles at DL is started to pick up with a lot of people heading in the park.




































After we got off the monorail my DA wanted to do some last minute shopping before we head on back to BW Stovalls and back home to Sacramento. She wanted to do some shopping at MS before we leave. So we head on over to MS.
















The crowd level at MS is picking up around 9am.















Before we head on in one of the stores at MS, right by the clock on MS that there was a tall tripod with a DSLR camera facing the clock and the castle. I was curious what they were taking that morning.





Thats it for now and will be right back with the last part of the TR.


----------



## deejdigsdis

It's fun to see what the park looked like early that same Monday morning that I arrived.  The crowd level definitely picked up as the day went on.  

Those pictures from the front of the Monorail were great.  It felt like I was right there riding along!


----------



## skiingfast

That is a short ladder to use a camera on that tall tripod.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> It's fun to see what the park looked like early that same Monday morning that I arrived.  The crowd level definitely picked up as the day went on.
> 
> Those pictures from the front of the Monorail were great.  It felt like I was right there riding along!



I see. At least it was good for me and my DA to leave the park that Monday morning before the park crowd level picks up. It did look like it was going to be full when we were riding the monorail and saw at the turnstiles.




skiingfast said:


> That is a short ladder to use a camera on that tall tripod.



I remember that it was a short ladder and the tripod was so tall. I wonder what they were doing that morning.


Oh yeah I forgot to mention that my WDW TR was originally in the Pre-TR but now it has been moved to the WDW TR so it won't be confusing. Friends and Family Holiday trip to WDW Dec 9 - 16, 2011 Update Post #34


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 4  November 20, 2011  Part 3*​
I have left off at MS while my DA and I were doing our last second shopping. While she was looking in the stores, this was a good opportunity to get some photos of the trees and wreaths in side since we didnt go in side the stores during the trip. 











My DA spent a lot of time at the Crystal Arts store while she was looking for a small crystal Disney character. I didnt get a picture of what she got, but she got a mini Dumbo crystal figurine Here are some more pics from the Crystal Arts store











We left the Crystal Arts store and now going to another store to look 











My DA wanted to go get some Christmas treats so we head on over to the Candy Palace and Cady Kitchen store.




















We left the store and the last one on the way was towards the Disney Showcase store. On the way to the store, the crowd level around 9:30am started to pick up with more and more people now entering the park.











It almost looks like a mini rope drop










My DA was looking at the Disney Showcase store while I got my last tree for the quest





After leaving the Disney Showcase store, we were now on our way out of DL and back to BW Stovalls















When we pass the turnstile, there were quite a number of people heading in the park around 9:50am. Good thing we left the park as we knew it would be crowded.





DCA is now open





DL Campaign right by the security gate right by DTD





We head on back to BW Stovalls and packed all of our stuff. We left Anaheim around 10:30am and now on our way back to Livingston to see my grandmother.

When we stopped at my grandmothers house around 5pm we stayed for awhile and went straight back home to Sacramento.

That concludes our annual Holiday trip to DL. This was a fun trip since we got to stay an extra day at DL. Good thing we did stay another night since Sunday was raining and my DA didnt want to drive home while it was raining. I got to use my new camera and it worked really well. It was a good investment and glad I didnt regret buying it.

Got to do my nighttime show at DL which is BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks, A Christmas Fantasy parade right by MS Town Square at night, WoC with the Holiday version, The Magic, The Memories, and You! with the Holiday segment and of course all the pictures of the Christmas lights around the DLR. 

I have taken about over 1800 pics during this trip while some are not shown on my TR since some are bad and good. Most of them were from MFW and A Christmas Fantasy parade.

Now that this TR is finally finished, now I can concentrate on the WDW TR which is already in process. So you can check it out right now. I will have the next update on my WDW TR later this morning so stay tune. You can go to my WDW TR on my signature below. I dont have a plan TR to DL until the summertime when Cars Land and BVS is opened.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Great TR Bret!  You left and I arrived about an hour later.  I forgot to mention that when we decided to stay 2 nights instead of 1, and I couldn't get a room through the Ramada website, I considered staying at Stovall's.  We used to stay there when I was little, back when it was called the Inn of Tomorrow.  It had more of a white and blue theme going on then.  

I was going to ask when you planned on returning to DLR.  Are you sure you can wait that long?


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Great TR Bret!  You left and I arrived about an hour later.  I forgot to mention that when we decided to stay 2 nights instead of 1, and I couldn't get a room through the Ramada website, I considered staying at Stovall's.  We used to stay there when I was little, back when it was called the Inn of Tomorrow.  It had more of a white and blue theme going on then.
> 
> I was going to ask when you planned on returning to DLR.  Are you sure you can wait that long?



Thank you Deej. Just about an hour difference when I left and you arrived at DL. I would have stayed until DCA opened at 10am and go back on MFW to get last second pictures, but my DA wanted to get out of Anaheim before the traffic got worse. It didn't matter when we left that day because the traffic on I-5 North to Sacramento was busy. It would have been nice to meet you at DL that Monday morning. 

BW Stovall's is a very nice place to stay with low prices then BWPPI or BWAI, it also has a complimentary breakfast which is good to have a snack before you enter the park, and the walk is not that long as a lot of people have claim. I barely didn't stay at BW Stovall's back in it's early days since I have been mostly been staying at the DLH before DTD came along, I also stayed at the Pan Pacific Hotel which is now Paradise Pier hotel. That was my favorite hotel to stay right by DL since it is close to the DLH. BWPPI is one of the hotels that we stay a lot because of its location.

Right now, my DA and I are planning on going to DL in June when Cars Land and Buena Vista Street opens. But I might have second thoughts because we don't know when Cars Land and Buena Vista Street will be opened. I have it planned in the middle of June which is always busy during the summertime. I might go back to Anaheim around March since there is a major Yu-Gi-Oh tournament at Long Beach. Another possibility before the summertime was the end of May just like last year. I am hoping that DCA will have a AP showing of Cars Land before it opens to the public in the summertime. During my May TR, I got to ride ST during the AP Sneak Peak which was great. It will be nice if DCA will be doing something like that at Cars Land next year. I will keep you and everyone updated when my next trip is to DL.


----------



## tksbaskets

We're done??   Not returning until the summer??  

Thanks for taking the time to post.  I love your trip reports!

TK


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

...my very best wishes for you  & your family. 

your pictures continues to capture the disney's wonder~land. 

...fyi, special thanks for helping us out this past year. we owe 
you a great big favor, & maybe we be able to return your
kindness. and of course merry disney-dis christmas! 


just a reminder, we 'll be camping  2 the gch lodge this may, 

now that's my kind of camping, . then we 're going on our
very first alunai trip, 

saw where one of your friends also went to alaska, .
if you ever get the chance, it was worth every penny! 

one of our fellow cruisers sent us a dvd of their pictures. 
i know old news, but i was surprised to see us in several of
his pictures. not that i could pass for a model-, 
but maybe a camera hog?! 

when our daughter was little, i used to encouraged her toward 
the "arts." including dressing up, drawing, singing ..everything-
anything. she is only 14, but she has taught herself japanese,
& their type of  art drawings. people @ work were so impressed,
they hired her to do their children in the same style. it came  out 
pretty impressive. of course, this is from a person whose 
handwriting is so poor, my co-workers gave it a name. 

you take so many great pictures, i couldn't chose a favorite. 
though the foodies ones made my tummy growl. very, very nice,
in `deeds! also the monorail were a family special- it was our
favorite @ wdw, we used to sit in the front & ride around for 
hours!  

thanks once more, for the memories! we really like going to 
disneyland !


----------



## skiingfast

That's too bad you only got 1 good shot of BVS from the Monorail.  

Now you have a Nikon D3100?
What did you use before?

Did this trip give you enough practice for WDW?

The shot over the lagoon toward the Sub/Monorail station is excellent.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> We're done??   Not returning until the summer??
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to post.  I love your trip reports!
> 
> TK



I am done at DL for now. I might go back to SoCal on March 24-25 for a Yu-Gi-Oh Championship Series tournament at the Long Beach Convention Center. But I don't want to go during a busy spring break. So I will wait and see what it is like. Another possibility is late May during Memorial Day weekend since I am going to see my middle school band play at SoCal.

Your welcome and glad that you enjoy my TR TK. 




Lil' Grumpy said:


> ...my very best wishes for you  & your family.
> 
> your pictures continues to capture the disney's wonder~land.
> 
> ...fyi, special thanks for helping us out this past year. we owe
> you a great big favor, & maybe we be able to return your
> kindness. and of course merry disney-dis christmas!
> 
> 
> just a reminder, we 'll be camping  2 the gch lodge this may,
> 
> now that's my kind of camping, . then we 're going on our
> very first alunai trip,
> 
> saw where one of your friends also went to alaska, .
> if you ever get the chance, it was worth every penny!
> 
> one of our fellow cruisers sent us a dvd of their pictures.
> i know old news, but i was surprised to see us in several of
> his pictures. not that i could pass for a model-,
> but maybe a camera hog?!
> 
> when our daughter was little, i used to encouraged her toward
> the "arts." including dressing up, drawing, singing ..everything-
> anything. she is only 14, but she has taught herself japanese,
> & their type of  art drawings. people @ work were so impressed,
> they hired her to do their children in the same style. it came  out
> pretty impressive. of course, this is from a person whose
> handwriting is so poor, my co-workers gave it a name.
> 
> you take so many great pictures, i couldn't chose a favorite.
> though the foodies ones made my tummy growl. very, very nice,
> in `deeds! also the monorail were a family special- it was our
> favorite @ wdw, we used to sit in the front & ride around for
> hours!
> 
> thanks once more, for the memories! we really like going to
> disneyland !



Thank you Lil' Grumpy

Glad that you like my pictures and it is my pleasure to help you out with my pictures. 

I am getting excited for you when you will be going to DL in May along with the Aulani trip. 

Have you checked out my WDW TR yet? I only have part of the pictures up on my TR and I will have more pictures when the TR gets farther in. The monorail is one of my favorite activities to do at WDW. Just like you, I could easily ride the monorail for hours. I am just sad that WDW doesn't allow any guests to ride up front in the monorail since the 2009 accident. I was also glad to see the newest monorail in service which is Monorail peach. Now the WDW have its 12 monorails back in service after two long years.

Your welcome.




skiingfast said:


> That's too bad you only got 1 good shot of BVS from the Monorail.
> 
> Now you have a Nikon D3100?
> What did you use before?
> 
> Did this trip give you enough practice for WDW?
> 
> The shot over the lagoon toward the Sub/Monorail station is excellent.



It was too bad that I only got one good pick of BVS, I got more but they were really bad quality so I didn't post them on my flickr account. 

I now have a Nikon D5100. My old camera was a Nikon D60.

Thank you Matt.

Now that the DL TR is over, I am now back on the WDW TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

It's been awhile since I post something on my TR, but now I am considering doing a trip to DL on March 2nd to 4th with my DA. The reason we are pre-planning a trip to DL in early March is that I will finish my basketball season in mid February and need a break after a long basketball season. My DA has some leave time that month and have her DAP so it will be nice to get away from Sacramento and enjoy a nice time at DL during the slow days before Spring Break. It will also be a good time to see BVS and Cars Land until it opens this summer. 

Here is the trip that I might do before the summertime TK. This might not be the only one, I could do a trip in May if DL management does a sneak peak for Cars Land. It would be really nice to see Cars Land before the summertime. I will wait and see what it looks like before I make my plans. I am getting so excited for you since you are only a few days away till your trip to DL. You and your family have a great time this coming week. 

I am very curious of what is going on the weekend of February 24-26, 2012? I saw that the park will be really crowded that weekend and curious of what is happening if someone knows the answer. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## tksbaskets

HI Bret,
I hope you get to do a sneak peak of Cars Land.  It will be the only way I will 'see' it for a couple of years (unless I convince my family to make DL our annual trip)  They are pretty attached to EPCOT so I think we'll keep alternating our trips.

We leave in 3 days!!  I will be doing a trip report when we return.

Keep us posted on the potential March visit 

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> HI Bret,
> I hope you get to do a sneak peak of Cars Land.  It will be the only way I will 'see' it for a couple of years (unless I convince my family to make DL our annual trip)  They are pretty attached to EPCOT so I think we'll keep alternating our trips.
> 
> We leave in 3 days!!  I will be doing a trip report when we return.
> 
> Keep us posted on the potential March visit
> 
> TK



I am hoping that DCA will do a sneak peak of Cars Land for the AP holders. I have read on Al Lutz report that DCA management might do a AP Sneak Peak tour of Cars Land which won't offer any rides. I will have no problem with that and wait till the summertime to ride the three new rides at Cars Land if I can walk through Cars Land and see all those amazing buildings. I am planning on taking a ton of pictures at Cars Land when it opens.

You should try to convince them to go later next year to the DLR with DCA finally finished after all these years of construction. Maybe when they see Cars Land and BVS, they might change their minds and want to go see the new lands at DCA. My dad and my DB were very attached to EPCOT the whole time during my WDW trip. I believed they went twice during the trip. I love EPCOT and a must do every time I go to WDW. 

I am so excited for you since you are only 3 days away till your trip. Hope that you have a great time and can't wait to read and see your pics from your trip.

I will keep you and everyone posted about my trip in March.


----------



## kaoden39

Hi Bret, I am guessing that they will, when is the question.  I heard that it is opening in May.  So maybe it will be in March.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Hi Bret, I am guessing that they will, when is the question.  I heard that it is opening in May.  So maybe it will be in March.



I am waiting until DLR makes an announcement when BVS and Cars Land will be officially open and have a AP Sneak Peek. I would guess that it would be around late May since ST and LMR had sneak peaks at the end of May. 


I now have made my reservations at DL in March. My DA and I will be heading down to DL on March 2nd to 4th. This trip will be a nice break for the two of us. I will be done with my basketball season at the end of February and my DA have some time off days from work. It will be nice to go back to DL before Spring Break starts on the 2nd weekend of March.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> I am waiting until DLR makes an announcement when BVS and Cars Land will be officially open and have a AP Sneak Peek. I would guess that it would be around late May since ST and LMR had sneak peaks at the end of May.
> 
> 
> I now have made my reservations at DL in March. My DA and I will be heading down to DL on March 2nd to 4th. This trip will be a nice break for the two of us. I will be done with my basketball season at the end of February and my DA have some time off days from work. It will be nice to go back to DL before Spring Break starts on the 2nd weekend of March.




I think going the first week of March to miss spring break is brilliant.  We have been there during spring break and one year it was frightful.  The next time we did it the crowds weren't as bad.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> I think going the first week of March to miss spring break is brilliant.  We have been there during spring break and one year it was frightful.  The next time we did it the crowds weren't as bad.



When I was looking at all the potential days to go to DL after my basketball season, I knew that I didn't want to go during Spring Break time. I have seen what Spring Break is all about two years ago during my St. Patrick's day trip. Since it is during the off season, I wasn't in any rush to go to DL during busy times unless there is something new that I wanted to see even if it is during the busy days (except for 4th of July or Christmas break). 


I also like to announce that I might do another trip to DL in late March 24 to 25. I will possibly do a four day trip to LA which will be from March 22 to March 25th. It is for the Yu-Gi-Oh! Trading Card Game which will be at the Long Beach Convention Center. It will be the 100th Championship Series tournament and it is a not missed opportunity for me since I do play this card game. I wasn't planning on going to Long Beach for the tournament, but I thought that if I go there I can go to the parks after the event. I have not got a room yet, but I might stay around Long Beach so I can go to the Long Beach Convention Center and attend the event. Then later during the days, I can go to DL and do some different activities. Right now this is a probability, but it might be a reality in the next few weeks. So I'll keep everybody updated on this trip. 

That reminds me, I still have to get my plans set for my trip in early March with my DA.


----------



## kaoden39

Oh that's great!  It sounds like something you might want to do.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Hope you get it all worked out.   Very exciting to have possibly 2 trips in the works.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Oh that's great!  It sounds like something you might want to do.



I just didn't know why I waited until a few months till the event. But I just want to see what my schedule looks like first before I made it official. Now I am glad that I made the decision. 

I can't believe you are only a few weeks away till your trip to DL with your DH.




deejdigsdis said:


> Hope you get it all worked out.   Very exciting to have possibly 2 trips in the works.



Thank you Deej. Right now I have two trips in the work and right now I could possibly have 4-6 trips this year. Possibly one in May during Memorial day weekend, my DA birthday trip in mid June, Destination D in August which I really want to go to and of course my birthday trip back in December after being in WDW the last two years. The ones that I am guaranteeing are the June trip and December trip. The other two will be decided later on. 

The other two that I am thinking hard about around May before the Memorial day trip if DCA does a Sneak Peak of Cars Land before it is open to the general public during the summertime. I would love to see Cars Land before it is opened. The other possibility is during the Halloween season which I would like to go, but I have a lot of trips planned this year so I might have to miss it this year. I will keep you informed and everyone informed of what future trips I have planned.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> I just didn't know why I waited until a few months till the event. But I just want to see what my schedule looks like first before I made it official. Now I am glad that I made the decision.
> 
> I can't believe you are only a few weeks away till your trip to DL with your DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Deej. Right now I have two trips in the work and right now I could possibly have 4-6 trips this year. Possibly one in May during Memorial day weekend, my DA birthday trip in mid June, Destination D in August which I really want to go to and of course my birthday trip back in December after being in WDW the last two years. The ones that I am guaranteeing are the June trip and December trip. The other two will be decided later on.
> 
> The other two that I am thinking hard about around May before the Memorial day trip if DCA does a Sneak Peak of Cars Land before it is open to the general public during the summertime. I would love to see Cars Land before it is opened. The other possibility is during the Halloween season which I would like to go, but I have a lot of trips planned this year so I might have to miss it this year. I will keep you informed and everyone informed of what future trips I have planned.




My trip does seem to be coming quick doesn't it?


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> My trip does seem to be coming quick doesn't it?



It is taking some time for your trip, but time goes by really quickly so you and your DH will be at the DLR shortly. I am always checking your TR for all your updates.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> It is taking some time for your trip, but time goes by really quickly so you and your DH will be at the DLR shortly. I am always checking your TR for all your updates.




There isn't much to update about right now.  Not unless it's useless stuff.


----------



## franandaj

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Deej. Right now I have two trips in the work and right now I could possibly have 4-6 trips this year. Possibly one in May during Memorial day weekend, my DA birthday trip in mid June, *Destination D in August which I really want to go to *and of course my birthday trip back in December after being in WDW the last two years. The ones that I am guaranteeing are the June trip and December trip. The other two will be decided later on.
> 
> The other two that I am thinking hard about around May before the Memorial day trip if DCA does a Sneak Peak of Cars Land before it is open to the general public during the summertime. I would love to see Cars Land before it is opened. The other possibility is during the Halloween season which I would like to go, but I have a lot of trips planned this year so I might have to miss it this year. I will keep you informed and everyone informed of what future trips I have planned.



OMIgosh!  I am so glad that that I read this.  I haven't had much time to post, but I have been reading all your updates on both your TRs, loved the comparison of MMY between the two parks on the other TR.

But at the Bolded.  Steven Clark told us at the Expo there would be another Destination-D, but I've been just so involved in our rennovations getting our apartments rented and ready to rent, I've been so behind on my DISing and other email stuff.  I completely missed the announcement of the Destination-D!  (Also Fran was really sick at that time so I wasn't thinking very well).  

I'm so glad I read that though becuase I booked us into the VGC tonight for the Friday and Saturday nights for the Destination-D (with the new online booking system!  ).  I had to borrow points from my 2012 UY to get two nights in a 1 br and Sunday wasn't available, but we'll just have to suck it up and drive home tired without a place to nap in the afternoon.

At least we'll be staying overnight to get there early in the morning.  Those lines were brutal at the last one in CA!  Hey if you need help in finding a place in Long Beach, PM me.  If you don't mind clutter and cats, we have a guest apartment attached to ours that we use for friends and family, not far from the Convention Center.  However, there are cats, and the place will never be considered for architechtural digest, but it is clean, comfortable, and has direct TV!


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> OMIgosh!  I am so glad that that I read this.  I haven't had much time to post, but I have been reading all your updates on both your TRs, loved the comparison of MMY between the two parks on the other TR.
> 
> But at the Bolded.  Steven Clark told us at the Expo there would be another Destination-D, but I've been just so involved in our rennovations getting our apartments rented and ready to rent, I've been so behind on my DISing and other email stuff.  I completely missed the announcement of the Destination-D!  (Also Fran was really sick at that time so I wasn't thinking very well).
> 
> I'm so glad I read that though becuase I booked us into the VGC tonight for the Friday and Saturday nights for the Destination-D (with the new online booking system!  ).  I had to borrow points from my 2012 UY to get two nights in a 1 br and Sunday wasn't available, but we'll just have to suck it up and drive home tired without a place to nap in the afternoon.
> 
> At least we'll be staying overnight to get there early in the morning.  Those lines were brutal at the last one in CA!  Hey if you need help in finding a place in Long Beach, PM me.  If you don't mind clutter and cats, we have a guest apartment attached to ours that we use for friends and family, not far from the Convention Center.  However, there are cats, and the place will never be considered for architechtural digest, but it is clean, comfortable, and has direct TV!



Thank you Allison. I'm glad that you are enjoying my TR and the comparison of MMY at DL & WDW.

It is a good thing that you read my TR about Destination D in August. I didn't go to the first Destination D back in 2010 and I am hoping that I can make it possible this year. I remember that you have been to the Destination D at DL back in 2010 in September.

It is smart to get a room at the DLR so you won't have a long walk to Destination D. If I do go, I will get a off-site hotel that is close to the DLR hotel (possibly BW Stovall's). I don't want to spend a lot of money at the DLR hotel. I would like to stay at the DLR all the time, but I would do more trips if I stay off-site then staying on-site. The lines from the D23 Expo last August were so brutal and hopefully that this one won't be as bad. I do appreciate you offering a place for me to stay during my visit. But I will be possibly staying in between LB and DL during my late March trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

It is now official. I will be going down to SoCal during the end of the 2nd weekend of March 22-25 for the Yu-Gi-Oh! Trading Card Game Tournament that is being held at the Long Beach Convention Center. I am so excited to get the reservation done just about two months until the trip. I still have the trip in early March with my DA so I will have to plan out my TR until it is time to head to DL.

We will be staying at Hampton Inn Los Angeles/Orange County/Cypress that is between LB Convention Center and the DLR. I wanted to stay around the DLR so I can just walk on over to the park, but all the rooms were just way too expensive or not available. I read from a lot of different sites that this is a really nice hotel.


----------



## deejdigsdis

That's good news, Bret.  I hope you're happy with your hotel choice and you have a great time.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> That's good news, Bret.  I hope you're happy with your hotel choice and you have a great time.



Thanks Deej. Even though the Hampton Inn is about 20 minutes from DL, the reviews from this hotel are very good. Not only the room, but it also have a breakfast buffet which is something I might need before I go to the LB Convention Center or DL.


----------



## IndayMichelle

I'll be there the same weekend as you. I'll be sure to bring my LGMH. Don't walk so fast this time!


----------



## mvf-m11c

IndayMichelle said:


> I'll be there the same weekend as you. I'll be sure to bring my LGMH. Don't walk so fast this time!



I was wondering what days you will be down there as i have seen your TR saying that you will be there the same time as me. I will have my blue wdw backpack with my LGMH on it. I will remember not to walk so fast during my visit.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I am still trying to finish my[post=43986249]Friends and Family Holiday trip to WDW Dec 9 - 16, 2011[/post] before I head on over to DL in just 19 days. It is just taking along time to finish since I am not home much on my CPU. But I should get it done before my DL trip in early March. The trip during the Holiday season at WDW was really fun and exciting. The Holiday season is amazing, but I still prefer DL Holiday season way better than WDW. This is my opinion of DL and WDW during the Holiday season. We got to do a lot of rides and shows that we have planned during our trip. The best part of the trip for me is of course the nighttime shows like Wishes fireworks, Holiday Wishes, Illuminations, and the parades. I was bummed that we didn't see F! when it was raining, but WDW version is not as good as DL version.

Now I am planning my pre-trip for March 2 - 4, 2012 trip. This is a break trip for the two of us having worked a lot these last two months. I am about to finished up my basketball season this upcoming week while my DA have been working like crazy these past three months.

*Cast:* Me Bret 30 and my DA Fae 59

This will be our first trip to DL this year while we did a lot of Disney trips last year.

My trip is not until the first week of March and right now the two us us are gettting excited to head on over to Anaheim and get away from Sacramento. Since my DA has her own AP which is the DAP, we can go to DL anytime we want. So we thought it was perfect to go to DL the first weekend of March since it is not during Spring Break or the busy weekend of the last weekend of February. I have really thought of what weekend to go and this was the best weekend to go while our schedules are not crossing something. I was so exhausted from the WDW trip and glad that we will be heading back to DL. During this trip our goals are just to relax and have a fun time at the DLR. The main goal during this trip is to see the new segment of "The Magic, the Memories, & You!". The new segment with the Disney princesses have just begun this month and I really would like to videotape it during this trip. So this will be one of the shows that we will do that night. Also we plan on seeing WoC and see what the viewing area looks like with the construction wall right by LMR. Of course, I have to get pics of Cars Land from MFW. I just can't see myself not doing MFW during any trip since I like to get pics of the construction site of Cars Land. 

We will be driving down from Sacramento to Anaheim. It is nice to drive instead of flying on my last trip, but I do bring a lot of bags and camera equipment so it does make sense to drive down in just 7 hours. It just not worth paying the extra money for extra bags and getting a rental car. This time my DA will bring her car to head on down to Anaheim. We were able to make it to Anaheim with one stop of gas and I this time I will be driving down with my vehicle. We will stop at Livingston (close to Merced) that is always on my way to Anaheim to see my grandmother. Than after we stop at my grandmothers house, than I will head on over to Anaheim. This time instead of leaving one day ahead which we usually do on any trips, we will leave on Friday morning from Sacramento and stop at my grandmothers house to see her. Then we will head on over to Anaheim. We will possibly get to the DLR late since we will start late. But we should be there around 3-4pm. So we will have some time to go to the parks after getting in. The reason we are not leaving on Thursday night is that we are going to the Sacramento Kings game versus the Los Angeles Clippers at Sacramento. We have been looking forward to see the Clippers in person. So we don't plan on leaving after the game. 

We will be staying at Best Westerns Anaheim Inn. Once again, we will be staying on Harbor Blvd, but not BWPPI which we usually stay. The price for BWPPI was just too expensive and BWAI was way cheaper. My DA really enjoyed BWAI the last trip in November and has no problem staying there again. But she would prefer BWPPI because of the shorter walk. As long we save a lot of money on the hotels, we can do more future trips. 

We will be in the park for all three days of the trip and our plan is to leave around noon back to Sacramento.

Our goal for this trip is to relax and do some of our favorite rides. So overall, we are here just to have have fun with no plans. Acutally we will have some plans planned out during this relaxation trip. One of them is to see the new segment of MMY. Also go on MFW to get aerial photos of Cars Land. We'll definitely see all the construction area of Cars Land and BVS. I also heard that the monorail might be down during my visit and I was really bummed to hear that the monorail might be down during my trip. But we'll just wait and see what the word is. We plan on seeing WoC and see the new color viewing area at PP. 

Right now I don't have a plan, but here are some things that we will do as of now.

*Friday*
Eat at the ESPN Zone to watch the Sacramento Kings play the Los Angeles Lakers at Staples Center in LA. So we will be eating at the restaurant for awhile.

*Saturday*
Go to DL early to do our favorite rides. Get WoC FP for the first show at 8pm which of course will be the blue section. Go on MFW when the park opens. Also I plan on eating at WWS since I haven't eaten their in quite awhile. See WoC and go back to DL and see MMY new segment at 9:30pm. 

*Sunday*
Do some rides that morning at both parks and head on back home to Sacramento.

The only sit down restaurant that we will be doing is the ESPN Zone on Friday night so we can watch the Kings and Lakers game.  We will also eat at WWS and maybe have breakfast at the Riverbelle Terrace. 

I will write more about my TR and *ask* for any advice of what I should do with my time at the DLR during the Holiday season.

Thank you


----------



## tksbaskets

19 days will go quickly!  Sounds like you are going to get a lot of fun in in three days. 

We really enjoyed the Riverbelle Terrace for breakfast on our last trip.  Nice that you are driving down so you don't have to worry about extra bags.   

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> 19 days will go quickly!  Sounds like you are going to get a lot of fun in in three days.
> 
> We really enjoyed the Riverbelle Terrace for breakfast on our last trip.  Nice that you are driving down so you don't have to worry about extra bags.
> 
> TK



The days will go by quickly and all of a sudden I will be back at the DLR for another quick vacation. It will be very interesting to see how crowded the parks will be on a non spring break weekend which will be the next weekend so I don't have to worry about the crowd level unless something big is happening during my trip.

After seeing all your photos from River Belle Terrace and WWS those are the quick counter service restaurants that we will be eating on our trip. I haven't eaten at the River Belle Terrace during breakfast since we go on the rides when the park is not that crowded. 


Also I like to say that I have made another trip to the DLR which is crazy. I will be heading in March which will be the third time on a one day trip. This will be the 2nd time in my life that I will be doing three separate Disney trips in one month. The last one which was back in 2010 when I went to DL during St. Patrick's day, the one day unexpected day at DL and the WDW Spring Break trip. I will be heading back to Anaheim in just a couple of days (March 27th) from my 2nd trip to the DLR on March 22nd to 25th. The reason why I am doing a one day trip to the DLR and come back that day is that the DLR announced that they are having a Annual Pass Preview at the DLR of the merchandise, food, entertainment, costumes, and guided tours the DLR is doing for this summer. I was really excited that the DLR is doing a Sneak Peek of the new merchandise and activities at the DLR for the summertime. 

I really don't want to do another trip in such a short time after getting back from the DLR trip in a couple of days. But I can't pass the opportunity to get some of the new merchandise for Cars Land and see what the food, costumes and tours that they are offering for this summer. 

I was lucky to get a good deal with Southwest Airlines rate for $69 for one way and it was totaled at $138 for a round trip which is not a bad price to go to OC and back home to Sacramento. I will also be planning on taking the Disney Express bus to get to the park and back to the OC airport.

This trip all of my time will be mostly be at the AP Sneak Peek which is at Stage 17 at DCA. So I will write up a report while I am at the park. I hope that they will let us take pictures during the Sneak Peek. The main reason is to get as much of the new Cars Land merchandise and bring it back home. Good thing that the Sneak Peek is on the weekdays instead of the weekend because I will be in New Orleans during the men's NCAA Final Four. I can't believe I will be doing three trips in just two weeks which is crazy.

I'll be a crazy month.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
The sneak peek sounds great!  It would be too good to pass up.  I'll be anxious to see what is in store for us at DLR in the future


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> The sneak peek sounds great!  It would be too good to pass up.  I'll be anxious to see what is in store for us at DLR in the future



It was hard to pass it up and I really didn't want to head on back to DL in such a short time. I am so excited to hear what the DLR is going to show, buy and talk about for this summer. I'll try to do a live TR and update the new details at Stage 17.

I still need to finish my TR since I am only less then two weeks away till my early March trip with my DA.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

yeppieee! in spite of the rumors,i haven't fallen off the earth..yet! 
, 


better yet , we too are starting the "getting ready process". 
we got 2 new water camera for hawaii,  

been busy as a bee, & bumbling too, 


thanks a bunch , for reminding me of your wdw trip, i did some
glancing....& realized it was your most recent trip. oh, the 
pictures i saw were just great, out of the world! 

sure wish we were going as son as you, green with envy, 
( doesn't that smilee remind you of a little green man? 


your pictures really put me in  the disneyland spirit! this will be our
third trip. we'll be  @  the grand cailfornia again! i am not as savy as 
others esp. when it come to disneyland..did not realized they tore
down the old pool/pirate ship. our first trip was right before taking
the magic pc cruise, 08. i glad we took some pictures of my kids 
posing with it. blink & you miss something @ the parks.  

again , i can't thanks you enough for sharing all yuor wonderful 
pictures. maybe if we ever @ wdw @ the same time, we can take
you up to the top of the world tower so you can get those 
pictures? and it's a cool place to watch wishes too! 

my lil'ariel is growing up...& she just stunning! if i ever get some of
my pictures from last year member cruise, i can do a story. ( though
my lost camera from last year alaska never show up, my wife's
camera had quite a few on hers. ) , was sharing with our disney
dvc helper...& how i took many picture with her & ariel. the
pictures reminded me of my sister "paper dolls" ( we're a big
family of 10 kids) . you could "cut" out ariel dress and paste
cover my daughter...& you would have a hard time telling the
difference! except.. my daughter had no make up on,  & 
her hair isn't a wig. 

the other day ...her mother was working on her hair as she
came strolling past. wow! she is becoming such a beautiful
young lady! sorry to brag, 
but i just wish my mother-her grandmother could have live to 
"see" their grand-daughter. ( she dies 10 years before she 
was born- ). what a blessing she has been, she came 
almost 10 years after we decided no more "kids." right after
the 96 olympics..i went & got the red-hair gymist, never
guessing she would be red hair, and a girl! 

without her, ,we would have never re-started going back to wdw,
or blt owners. is it funny how such a little thing changed your
life..for good?  


i never get tire of reading & seeing your wonderful pictures, they 
put me in the mood for our upcoming trips. i read on the other 
boards, about ariel being their favorite princess....i never get 
tired when the lil'girls asking my daughter if she the real ariel.
the girl that played her....on our alaska cruise, befriended 
her when she on her free time...we have made many new friends
@ the parks /cruises....i think it's one of walt intended goals.


----------



## IndayMichelle

I say go as often as you can, while you can.

If I had the time available and the finances to do it, I'd be at DLR or WDW every month!

Excited to follow along!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Lil' Grumpy said:


> yeppieee! in spite of the rumors,i haven't fallen off the earth..yet!
> ,
> 
> 
> better yet , we too are starting the "getting ready process".
> we got 2 new water camera for hawaii,
> 
> been busy as a bee, & bumbling too,
> 
> 
> thanks a bunch , for reminding me of your wdw trip, i did some
> glancing....& realized it was your most recent trip. oh, the
> pictures i saw were just great, out of the world!
> 
> sure wish we were going as son as you, green with envy,
> ( doesn't that smilee remind you of a little green man?
> 
> 
> your pictures really put me in  the disneyland spirit! this will be our
> third trip. we'll be  @  the grand cailfornia again! i am not as savy as
> others esp. when it come to disneyland..did not realized they tore
> down the old pool/pirate ship. our first trip was right before taking
> the magic pc cruise, 08. i glad we took some pictures of my kids
> posing with it. blink & you miss something @ the parks.
> 
> again , i can't thanks you enough for sharing all yuor wonderful
> pictures. maybe if we ever @ wdw @ the same time, we can take
> you up to the top of the world tower so you can get those
> pictures? and it's a cool place to watch wishes too!
> 
> my lil'ariel is growing up...& she just stunning! if i ever get some of
> my pictures from last year member cruise, i can do a story. ( though
> my lost camera from last year alaska never show up, my wife's
> camera had quite a few on hers. ) , was sharing with our disney
> dvc helper...& how i took many picture with her & ariel. the
> pictures reminded me of my sister "paper dolls" ( we're a big
> family of 10 kids) . you could "cut" out ariel dress and paste
> cover my daughter...& you would have a hard time telling the
> difference! except.. my daughter had no make up on,  &
> her hair isn't a wig.
> 
> the other day ...her mother was working on her hair as she
> came strolling past. wow! she is becoming such a beautiful
> young lady! sorry to brag,
> but i just wish my mother-her grandmother could have live to
> "see" their grand-daughter. ( she dies 10 years before she
> was born- ). what a blessing she has been, she came
> almost 10 years after we decided no more "kids." right after
> the 96 olympics..i went & got the red-hair gymist, never
> guessing she would be red hair, and a girl!
> 
> without her, ,we would have never re-started going back to wdw,
> or blt owners. is it funny how such a little thing changed your
> life..for good?
> 
> 
> i never get tire of reading & seeing your wonderful pictures, they
> put me in the mood for our upcoming trips. i read on the other
> boards, about ariel being their favorite princess....i never get
> tired when the lil'girls asking my daughter if she the real ariel.
> the girl that played her....on our alaska cruise, befriended
> her when she on her free time...we have made many new friends
> @ the parks /cruises....i think it's one of walt intended goals.



It's nice to hear from you Lil' Grumpy.

Glad to hear that you got some water cameras for your upcoming trip. 

Your welcome and I'm glad that you are enjoying my WDW TR. I still need to finish it up before I head back to Anaheim in a couple of weeks. It will be really nice to go back and relax after long months of the basketball season. 

The days will go by quickly and your upcoming trip will be there shortly.

It is sad to see the old pool at the DL hotel tore down, but you will like the new pool and the monorail slides at the DL hotel. 

Glad that you enjoy the pictures that I take during each of my Disney trips. If we ever are at WDW the same time, it will be a pleasure to meet you in person. Sadly to say that I will not be going to WDW this year since I am planning to see the new FL expansion completed by 2013. But right now, I'm just planning for this year and will decide later on if I want to go back to WDW.

It is always good to have someone that likes to do something that you like to do and enjoy it together. I wish most of my family is in the spirit of Disney, but they have their own reasons and I have mine.

Thank you so much Lil' Grumpy




IndayMichelle said:


> I say go as often as you can, while you can.
> 
> If I had the time available and the finances to do it, I'd be at DLR or WDW every month!
> 
> Excited to follow along!



I would definitely go as much as I can, but I just don't want to go when it is close to another trip. I can possibly wait for about a couple of weeks, if I don't go so many days in a row.

You got a good point about that. It would be nice to go to any of the Disney parks every month. 

Thank you Michelle.


----------



## kaoden39

I know you are really looking forward to this upcoming trip.  I hope you have a great time!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> I know you are really looking forward to this upcoming trip.  I hope you have a great time!!



I am definitely looking forward to get away from the real world and being back at the DLR. Thank you Michele. I am definitely looking forward to more updates to your TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just only *7* days until I am back at the happiest place on earth and my relaxation trip. There will be a lot of updating that day with Cars Land and BVS. I am also glad to hear that the Blue Sky Cellar will be updated during my visit. But I am not happy about the monorail being down during my trip. We'll just wait and see what it will be like next week.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> Just only *7* days until I am back at the happiest place on earth and my relaxation trip. There will be a lot of updating that day with Cars Land and BVS. I am also glad to hear that the Blue Sky Cellar will be updated during my visit. But I am not happy about the monorail being down during my trip. We'll just wait and see what it will be like next week.



Can't wait to hear all about it!
TK


----------



## IndayMichelle

mvf-m11c said:


> Just only *7* days until I am back at the happiest place on earth and my relaxation trip. There will be a lot of updating that day with Cars Land and BVS. I am also glad to hear that the Blue Sky Cellar will be updated during my visit. But I am not happy about the monorail being down during my trip. We'll just wait and see what it will be like next week.



Hooray for relaxation! I'm hoping to do the same! I'm going to swing by home depot today to get a LGMH!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Can't wait to hear all about it!
> TK



Thank you TK.




IndayMichelle said:


> Hooray for relaxation! I'm hoping to do the same! I'm going to swing by home depot today to get a LGMH!



It will be nice to relax at the Happiest Place on Earth. I hope for the same thing for you too Michelle that you have a great time at the DLR. It will be nice to see your LGMH during our trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I am really excited about going to DL tomorrow and it will be very interesting to see Cars Land and BVS during its construction.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> I am really excited about going to DL tomorrow and it will be very interesting to see Cars Land and BVS during its construction.



Have a good time.  There is so much to see that wasn't there before.


----------



## kmedina

Newbie to the report.  Thanks Skiing.  It looks awesome and overwhelming.  Have a lot of catching up to do, so I may save comments for a while.  Have fun tomorrow.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> Have a good time.  There is so much to see that wasn't there before.



Thank you Matt. There is a lot to see and now I am uploading my pictures on to my flickr. 




kmedina said:


> Newbie to the report.  Thanks Skiing.  It looks awesome and overwhelming.  Have a lot of catching up to do, so I may save comments for a while.  Have fun tomorrow.



Thank you kmedina for coming along. I hope you enjoy the TR.


I just got back from DL about 10 minutes ago and there is something very interesting going on at DL MS TS. There is an area around GMwML and by the Flag Retreat area that they are filming something since there are a lot of CM's around TS. Here are some pics from today and I am uploading the pictures right now. My DA didn't go inside the park since she was tired from the driving today so I went by myself. I got to go to DCA first and check out the construction area at BVS and Cars Land.

We are not actually staying at BWAI, we are staying at BWPPI since I got a last second deal on the double bedroom at BWPPI a few days ago.

Here are pics from today and more to come later tonight.


----------



## skiingfast

Modern Family.  In one of your flicker pics you can see the cast standing right in front of the benches.  Ed Oniel's head is by the mike.


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you kmedina for coming along. I hope you enjoy the TR.
> 
> 
> I just got back from DL about 10 minutes ago and there is something very interesting going on at DL MS TS. There is an area around GMwML and by the Flag Retreat area that they are filming something since there are a lot of CM's around TS. Here are some pics from today and I am uploading the pictures right now. My DA didn't go inside the park since she was tired from the driving today so I went by myself. I got to go to DCA first and check out the construction area at BVS and Cars Land.
> 
> We are not actually staying at BWAI, we are staying at BWPPI since I got a last second deal on the double bedroom at BWPPI a few days ago.



I am enjoying it so far.  Thank you.  Looks exciting.  I wonder what they were filming.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I am enjoying it so far.  Thank you.  Looks exciting.  I wonder what they were filming.



Your welcome kmedina. From what I have heard so far from yesterday, Modern Family was filming yesterday at MS TS.


I have been resting for the last two hours after a crazy day at the park thing morning. 

I was at the park this morning when it opened at 8am and enjoying my usual time at DL where I go on a few rides and take alot of pictures around the park. But it did felt strange around 9am when most of the ride wait times were very low. It did not make any sense why the ride wait times were low like ST was at 10 minutes, PP 5 minutes, & Space at 10 minutes. Then I found out when I was about to head on out of the park around 9:30am and there were CMs around the exits by MS and told everyone that they were not allowing anyone out of the park unless you are escorted by a CM. After I checked it out on my iPad and there was a suspicious bag outside the esplanade. So I knew that I was going to be in DL for quite some time. So I went back on the rides in DL until they started to let the guests in around 10:45pm. My DA was suppose to meet me at DCA around 9:30am, but since the DLR was closed I had to wait until they let the guests in. I finally got to read the news about what has happened this morning. Now the parks are extended for one extra hour and added more nighttime shows tonight. At least management is extending the hours tonight after the parks being closed this morning. 

The crowd levels are really high when the guests were allowed in both parks. There were a lot of young girls here at the park. I believe I have read on the threads that there was a cheer competition at the ACC so I knew that it was going to be packed. When I met up with my DA at DCA we head on in DCA and do our usual rides at DCA. We usually do MFW first, but TSMM was a walk on at 5 minutes so we went on it first. When we got off, the wait time was only at 10 minutes, but our arms were tired so we head on over to MFW. I got my usual pics from MFW. The pictures will be uploaded tonight so stay tune or your can check my pictures out on my flickr on my signature below. 

Today was really crazy by having the park at low levels and getting on rides at DCA where you don't do a walk on unless you are at the park at the beginning. I will talk about it more on my TR. But this is what happened today.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Wow Bret, sounds like you had an interesting morning.  That would be strange to see the wait times so low.  Looking forward to hearing more about it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Wow Bret, sounds like you had an interesting morning.  That would be strange to see the wait times so low.  Looking forward to hearing more about it.



Its nice to hear from you Deej. Oh my goodness today was crazy. I knew that there was something wrong that morning until I was about to head out of DL around 9:30am this morning. I was surprise to hear that no was allowed to enter or leave the park during that morning. I was lucky to get in the park when the DLR didn't let any guests in after 8a this morning. It was nice to go  on any ride while the wait times was short. I am doing some more updates from today until I write up a complete TR when I get back home today. 

Here are some pics from this morning when I was stuck in DL.

ST was a walk on





PP look so empty that morning










Here are some flowers from the TS for you Deej.










MS looked so empty that morning





You can see from this picture that the CMs were not letting anyone exit the park and the DLRR was also closed during the suspicious package outside the park.





It was 10am and still empty


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here is a small update of today. I will have the full TR when I get back home tomorrow. So for today, my DA and I went to DL for the fireworks, but we heard from a CM around the Hub that the fireworks is canceled due to high winds. It didn't felt windy today, but we went through our backup plan and watch the 8pm WoC show. Luckily, we got some WoC FPs this morning when we entered the park like everyone during the incident this morning. So when we got to the viewing area at PP, I asked a CM and see if they would let people watch the show right by the fire hydrant and luckily they started to let people watch it from that spot. I would have guess since that the construction walls around the LM and the viewing area was taken down this week and made the fire hydrant spot a place to watch the show with a blue FP. I was so happy this morning that we got FPs for the show. We weren't suppose to watch WoC tonight, but it would be good just in case if the fireworks are canceled that night. 

After watching WoC, we head on over to DL and saw that the fireworks was canceled tonight. So we head on over to DL to see the MMY and the new segment. It was a nice segment. I will try to upload it when I get back in town. We got to get a dole whip tonight and we only rode the DLRR. We got to ride the E.P. Ripley Engine #2 with the Excursion car set and called it for the night. 

I will write more about my TR when I get home tomorrow. Thank you everyone for reading this bizarre day today.


----------



## kmedina

That really was a bizarre day.  On the same day fireworks were cancelled, they were not allowing people to leave or enter the park.  I've never had either of those happen in my mnay trips there.  At least you got to ride TSMM with a 5 minute wait, even if the ordeal messed up your meeting with DA.  Happy you got to see WoC too.


----------



## kaoden39

It definitely had to be a strange day there for you.  I hope you hav e great trip Bret.


----------



## tksbaskets

Bret - I was concerned when I heard about the bomb scare on the news and I knew you were there.  Thank goodness all was well.  It must have been very strange to see the park so quiet on a beautiful morning.

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just got back home and boy it was a crazy weekend. I will get to the TR tonight if I have time or tomorrow guarantee.




kmedina said:


> That really was a bizarre day.  On the same day fireworks were cancelled, they were not allowing people to leave or enter the park.  I've never had either of those happen in my mnay trips there.  At least you got to ride TSMM with a 5 minute wait, even if the ordeal messed up your meeting with DA.  Happy you got to see WoC too.



It was really a bizarre day. Not only when the park was on lock down for the first 2 1/2 hours, plus the fireworks were canceled due to high wind which I didn't feel it that night. But DL management is being cautious so the fireworks won't be heading towards the residential area on the other side of the highway. I was really surprised to see TSMM with a 5 minute wait and then turned into a 10 minute wait when we got off the ride. The whole day was chaos with both parks opening very late. It was a good idea to get WoC FP as a backup just in case if the fireworks are not playing that night.




kaoden39 said:


> It definitely had to be a strange day there for you.  I hope you hav e great trip Bret.



It was a bizarre and great trip. The first two and a half hours at DL on Saturday were amazing and bizarre. Since I mostly do one one ride (BLAB) in the morning and go around the park to take pictures around the resort. 

Thank you Michele




tksbaskets said:


> Bret - I was concerned when I heard about the bomb scare on the news and I knew you were there.  Thank goodness all was well.  It must have been very strange to see the park so quiet on a beautiful morning.
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. When I first heard about the suspicious package out by the ticket booth on that Saturday morning, I knew that it was going to be a long morning. I was surprise to hear that they didn't let all the guests in the parks around 10:30am which was a long time. It was strange at first when I saw that the wait times around the park were not that crowded. After seeing PP, ST, & Space wait times so short, I knew that something was wrong. I was just lucky to be one of the few hundreds of people in the park on Saturday and going on any ride without waiting.

P.S. Like you said, I did TSMM that Saturday when I met up with my DA and I didn't even best your score on TSMM. Maybe I just can't get those high scores like you do on TSMM.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Those flowers in Town Square are so pretty!  Tulips make me feel like Spring is right around the corner.  I love those purple ones too.  Thanks for posting those.

Wow, your pictures from Saturday morning make DL look like a ghost town!  I love how you got a picture of the clock showing the time with a practically empty Main Street.  It's so interesting to see everything so empty.  That would have felt strange being one of relatively few guests.  Glad everything turned out OK and I look forward to hearing more about your trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Those flowers in Town Square are so pretty!  Tulips make me feel like Spring is right around the corner.  I love those purple ones too.  Thanks for posting those.
> 
> Wow, your pictures from Saturday morning make DL look like a ghost town!  I love how you got a picture of the clock showing the time with a practically empty Main Street.  It's so interesting to see everything so empty.  That would have felt strange being one of relatively few guests.  Glad everything turned out OK and I look forward to hearing more about your trip.



Your welcome Deej. I still have to show you the flowers from the Hub.

It did felt like a ghost town that morning. It was weird at first to see that the ride wait times around the park were not that long. I definitely had to get a picture of the clock on MS to tell everyone that the park was empty during that time. I like to get to the park early just to a few rides and take a lot of different pictures before the rest of the park guests started to show up. Thank you Deej. It was a bizarre day and glad that it turned up a great trip. 

I should have the first post up later tonight so stay tune.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  March 2, 2012  Part 1*​
We start off on Friday morning. My DA picked me up at my house around 7am and we first went to my grandmothers house in Livingston. We stopped for about half an hour until we head on a 5 1/2 hour drive to Anaheim.

The time we got to Anaheim was around 3pm which is good time all the way from Sacramento to Anaheim. It did take us 8 hours to get to Anaheim, but we se did stopped a few times on the way towards Anaheim which of course is the gas station and McDonald's for lunch in Bakersfield.

We actually stayed at BWPPI instead on BWAI. I got a last second deal a couple of days before the trip which is only about $20 more for the best off-site hotel at the DLR area. I always like to stay at BWPPI since it is the closest non-Disney hotel. The parking lot was kind of full when we parked our car, but it was not as bad as we have expected where we have to park the car at the end of the building.

We got a double bedroom which is perfect for the two of us. Our room was #525 which is on the 2nd floor. Our view was facing the pool, but the pool was closed due to refurbishment which was a good thing for us since we don't have to hear the kids going swiming during the afternoon. When we got to the room, they updated the room a little bit from when we were there a couple of years ago. The only change was that they finally got rid of the old TVs and have a LCD TV. The rooms still have the same ammenities like they do in the past.

Here are some pics of the room that I have take.










Finally they added a LCD TV for the rooms






























When we got settled in our room, my DA was tired after the driving. So she decided to rest up in the room. So I took the opportunity to walk on over to the park and do some picture taking. We had dinner at the ESPN Zone that night to watch the Sacramento Kings play the Los Angeles Lakers at 7:30pm. So I only had a few hours to be in the park until it was time to go to the ESPN Zone. 

 It was aorund 4pm when I left the room and on my way to the DLR. The weather was so nice in the 70s and was clear. So I walked on over to the esplanade. 





When I got to the esplanade, I decided to head on over to DCA first to see all the construction area.





DCA didn't seem that busy that afternoon when I went through the turnstile so it was going to be a nice day at DCA.





When I got to Condor Flats, I had to go and check out the Soarin Sign which is missing something.










The new Chevron Gas Pumps which at Condor Flats





When I left Condor Flats, I was now seeing the Carthay Circle Theater. The theater when I saw it last in November started to take shape and looks so amazing. I










Over at BVS, work still continues and hopefully it will be ready by the summertime.





I head on over to the Hollywood Pictures Backlot





Not until I got one more picture of the Carthay Circle Theater.





I was now in HPB and walking around.





I also looked at Monsters Inc. and have heard that the facade will be different when it gets to the summertime.





When I was about to walk on over to the ToT, the Pixar Pals show is coming at the HPB.










I took a few pictures of it and walk on out of HPB.





I left HPB and back on out towards the construction area at BVS. I will be back with more tomorrow.


----------



## deejdigsdis

The Carthay Circle Theater is looking great.  I hadn't heard that the facade of Monsters, Inc. was changing.  I like it how it is.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
Your room looks very nice.  I like having a fridge in the room.

You indeed had a beautiful day to take pictures.  I can't wait to see all the changes at DCA! 

Looking forward to more of your TR. 

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> The Carthay Circle Theater is looking great.  I hadn't heard that the facade of Monsters, Inc. was changing.  I like it how it is.



The Carthay Circle Theater is coming along and I can't wait to see it up close. I have heard rumors when the HPB is updated, the Monsters Inc. facade will be changed. But like I said Deej, it is just rumors and haven't seen any changes to the building. I talked to a CM about it and they don't know anything about it.




tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> Your room looks very nice.  I like having a fridge in the room.
> 
> You indeed had a beautiful day to take pictures.  I can't wait to see all the changes at DCA!
> 
> Looking forward to more of your TR.
> 
> TK



Hi TK,

The BWPPI double bedroom is nice like always. I was really surprise to see that they added LCD TVs to the room. Finally they updated the TV's in the room after having those old TV's. A fridge is always important to have in a room to keep the food and drinks cold. Don't forget about the microwave if you need to re-heat food or use it for a heating pad.

On Friday was great and the weather was perfect in the 70s. Just like you, I can't wait to see DCA finished this summer. 

The next installment will be up later today so stay tune.

Thank you TK.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  March 2, 2012  Part 2*​
After going through HPB and getting some pictures, I head on back through BVS which is still under construction. On the way over to BVS, I had to get more pics of the Carthay Circle Theater and more of the construction area. I was really sad that I couldn't use the monorail to see the construction site since it was down during my visit.





















While I was in DCA, I decided to head on over to the Blue Sky Cellar and see all the new updates for Cars Land. I was really looking forward to see the BSC after it just have been updated a few days ago. 

You can barely see Cars Land coming from BVS. 










Before I head on in the BSC, I had to get some pics of Cars Land from the entrance of the BSC. It looks so amazing right now and just imagine how amazing it will be in a few months when it is officially open. I would have gotten clsoer shots with my camera, I didn't bring my extended lens so I couldn't get up close pictures of Cars Land.











When I entered the BSC, there was a lot of pictures, models, etc. inside the BSC. So I will let the pictures talk instead of my words. So enjoy the pics from the BSC.

Wall art pictures of Cars Land



































Models of the characters, rides and the piston cup

























The shovel used during teh ground-breaking in July 2009





Model of Radiator Springs Racers















When I was in the BSC, I got to see the presentation and it was an amazing presentation onthe creation of Cars Land. I almost spent about 30 minutes in the BSC to see all the pictures, models and presentation. 

The next update will be later tonight so stay tune for the next installment.


----------



## Sherry E

Hi, Bret!

So "Modern Family" was filming at DLR?  That should be interesting, indeed!  I can't wait to see what that's about.

I agree with Deej on the particular photos she likes - the 'ghost town' photos are especially interesting, and I also love the clock picture!

I usually think most of the flowers at DLR are beautiful but for some reason, some of them photograph really, really well, while sometimes they come across in pictures as being rather lackluster even though they are gorgeous in person.  Not all of the flower beds translate well on camera, while others look stunning.  But I really like those photos you posted for Deej - of the purple and yellow flowers, tulips, etc.  The beauty of the flowers comes across well.  They look very Easter-ish in color to me, which I love.

I also agree about the facade of Monster's, Inc.  I hope they don't change it too much!  Even though that ride sometimes suffers (has no lines) from its weird location, and the fact that a lot of people overlook it, its facade is one of the most colorful and interesting to look at in either of the 2 parks.  I get the feeling that Disney may want to do something to the exterior of Monsters, Inc., so that it will draw more people back there out of curiosity.  They want to lure all the coming Cars Land crowds to their other rides as well, and that ride is often missed.  If they change something on the facade, people will automatically be intrigued and go back there to check it out.  I just hope it doesn't end up looking like a completely different facade when they're done.

I know, I know - they were all just rumors, but we will see if any of it ends up happening!


----------



## IndayMichelle

I cried while watching the little docu they had at BSC. It was awesome. I can't wait until it opens. Hope you had a fantastic trip. I can't wait to read more about it!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Hi, Bret!
> 
> So "Modern Family" was filming at DLR?  That should be interesting, indeed!  I can't wait to see what that's about.
> 
> I agree with Deej on the particular photos she likes - the 'ghost town' photos are especially interesting, and I also love the clock picture!
> 
> I usually think most of the flowers at DLR are beautiful but for some reason, some of them photograph really, really well, while sometimes they come across in pictures as being rather lackluster even though they are gorgeous in person.  Not all of the flower beds translate well on camera, while others look stunning.  But I really like those photos you posted for Deej - of the purple and yellow flowers, tulips, etc.  The beauty of the flowers comes across well.  They look very Easter-ish in color to me, which I love.
> 
> I also agree about the facade of Monster's, Inc.  I hope they don't change it too much!  Even though that ride sometimes suffers (has no lines) from its weird location, and the fact that a lot of people overlook it, its facade is one of the most colorful and interesting to look at in either of the 2 parks.  I get the feeling that Disney may want to do something to the exterior of Monsters, Inc., so that it will draw more people back there out of curiosity.  They want to lure all the coming Cars Land crowds to their other rides as well, and that ride is often missed.  If they change something on the facade, people will automatically be intrigued and go back there to check it out.  I just hope it doesn't end up looking like a completely different facade when they're done.
> 
> I know, I know - they were all just rumors, but we will see if any of it ends up happening!



Hi Sherry,

All the people that I have talked on Friday and seeing it on MC yesterday, Modern Family was filming at MS TS on Friday. It was neat to see a filming at DL. 

Getting the clock in my photos show where I was and at what time I took photo so I can go back through my TR and tell what is happening. 

The flowers at DL are so amazing and so amazed what flowers to put in DL during each season and matches the seasons of the year. It is very hard to get the full color of the flowers with a camera, that's why I  improved on getting a new DSLR camera so I can get better pictures over my old one. 

Ever since I have seen Monsters Inc. facade, it is colorful and interesting to look at every time I passed by it at HPB. It does get overlook a lot when you are in HPB. These rumors are always getting me puzzled all the time and I'm asking some stupid questions to the CMs which they don't know anything about. You are correct that Cars Land will be a menace this summer and the rest of the year, so management wants to do something about the exterior of Monsters Inc. and get some of the guests to that ride. 

We'll just wait and see what it looks like this summer.



IndayMichelle said:


> I cried while watching the little docu they had at BSC. It was awesome. I can't wait until it opens. Hope you had a fantastic trip. I can't wait to read more about it!



It's nice to hear from you Michelle. Sorry we didn't cross paths this weekend. The document from the BSC really was so amazing and getting me all hyped up in just 3 months for this summer. Glad that you got back safely and I can't wait to read your TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  March 2, 2012  Part 3*​
After walkin through the Blue Sky Cellar, I head on out and my next siting was the Pacific Wharf bridge that was closed due to construction. The bridge had the scaffold earlier the week and when I got to the bridge, the scaffold was taken down on the bridge. It is still under construction so no one can't walk through the bridge to Pacific Wharf. I head on over to PP bridge to get some pics of the bridge since the sun is in my way from coming from the BSC.











PP lagoon looks so nice





I just walked around PP at the rides and see what the wait times looked like that Friday afternoon. The park looked above average that day with rides like CS wait time at 20 minutes.





When I passed through TSMM, the wait time was at 40 mintues as expected. I didn't expect TSMM wait time to be lower than 40 minutes due to the event at the ACC and the regular guests. The trip didn't looked like an off season date on Friday.






After walking around PP, I decided to heaed on out of the park and go on over to DL. Since I have got all the pictures at DCA without the exception of going on MFW and getting aerial photos of Cars Land. The wait time for MFW was at 15 minutes and I have to share a car with some group so i didn't felt comfortable riding MFW with another group. The park level was above average around the whole park especially around Condor Flats which is busy.






GRR under construction










At Condor Flats, it started to pick up with more and more guests coming in at the park.





I exited DCA and now heading on over to DL. Outside the esplanade, it wasn't that busy so I thought it would be nice to head on over to DL. I picked the worst time to enter the park that afternoon.





When I got to DL and MS, Mickey's Soundsational parade at 4pm was already at MS. So I knew that it was going to take awhile to go up towards MS. Luckily, the beginning of the parade was right City Hall so I walked right on the east side of MS. I got some pics on the way.






It was already past 4:30pm





When I got to TL, I went to see what the wait times were at ST & BLAB. ST was at 45 minutes while BLAB was at 20 minutes which was low.





After passing through TL, I head on over to Matterhorn and see the construction. It was weird to see the scaffold and platforms on the mountain. The top of the Matterhorn looked like the old days when it first opened and it looks so amazing. It was weird to see brown color on the mountain. you can't see it on these pics since I only brought my short lens so you will have to wait until Saturday pics.





















I went around the Matterhorn and now walked towards FL.





Now back at the backside of Frontierland and heading on over to the ROA.










Now in NOS and getting some pics of the decoration sduring the NO Bayou Bash. It looks like that most of the decorations that was at NOS during the Christmas season are still on the buildings. 




















That's it since I am out of posts, I will be back with more tonight.


----------



## tksbaskets

You were busy that afternoon while your DA rested up after your long drive.  I wouldn't have wanted to ride MFW with a strange group either.  Did you ride it at all during your trip?

Why is the bridge closed to the Warf?  I hadn't heard of any construction over there.

WOW DL seems crowded that afternoon.

Looking forward to your next post 
TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> You were busy that afternoon while your DA rested up after your long drive.  I wouldn't have wanted to ride MFW with a strange group either.  Did you ride it at all during your trip?
> 
> Why is the bridge closed to the Warf?  I hadn't heard of any construction over there.
> 
> WOW DL seems crowded that afternoon.
> 
> Looking forward to your next post
> TK



It was a busy afternoon at DCA and DL. I got to see the BSC which is always fun to go in every time when it is updated, BVS getting better and seeing the Matterhorn during its refurbishment which you won't see in a long time. I did rode MFW one time with another group when I went back in September during the one day trip. I really didn't like it that much sharing with another group, but the people were very nice and I told them all about Cars Land when we were up in the gondola. I did ride MFW on Saturday, I will tell you all about it later on during my TR.

The Pacific Wharf bridge was closed on Friday. But on Saturday it was open. I would have guess that it was closed to get a new coat of paint. The bridge looked the same from the past. I read on MC Dateline on February 27 edition that the bridge was closed. At least the bridge was opened on Saturday because I went over to the Lucky Fortune Cookery for dinner.

DL did seemed that busy. Since it was during the Soundsational 4pm parade so it did make sense that it was busy.

I will have the next post up later today.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  March 2, 2012  Part 4*​
I left off around NOS getting some of the pics of the decorations at NOS. The decorations looked the same as during the Holiday season. The only difference is that they took out the lights and left the beads and masks around NOS. I am not complaing about the decorations at NOS, it is nice to see more decorations during the off season. It is all of a sudden close to Mardi Gras which does make sense.
















Over at the NOS RR station, there was a sign at the entrance and it said that the TL RR station is not opened. This is similar to the MK TT station being closed so when we ride the DLRR all the way over to the MS station, we will pass the TL station and head on over to the MS station. I also know that there will be only 3 trains running instead of 4 which happens on very busy days. When I took the picture of the sign I saw that the C.K. Holliday Engine #1 was at the station along with Holiday 4 car set and also the Lily Belle.






While I was walking, it was time to head on over back to the Hub and get some pics around the area including the Matterhorn. The crowd level is starting to pick up with more and more people around the ROA.





Over at Indy, the wait time was 40 minutes which is usual wait time during a busy Friday afternoon.





I left Adventureland and now back seeing the Matterhorn during its refurbishment.





The next stop was going to the Hub and get some pics of the flowers and the trees. Here are more pics for you Deej.




















After getting some pics around the Hub, I head on over to the Matterhorn to get some pics. It was weird to see the Matterhorn closed all all the construction going on. But it was nice to see it ready for this summer with new vehicles and better interior work. It needs the refurbishment and can't wait to see it this summer. The Matterhorn had some brown color during the refurbishment which you can't see. I really wanted the monorail to be running during my visit so I can get the pics of BVS, but also the Matterhorn construction site which I will not see in quite a long time.






When I was by the FL side, the Matterhorn had some info about the history about the mountain which is something I like to look at.






























After getting pics of the Matterhorn, I now head on back towards MS to get some last minute pictures of the Hub until I head on back to BWPPI and go to the ESPN that night.





More one touch color and I used only the pink color.















I then head on out of MS and to take some more pics of the MS buildings under construction.





I passed through the Jolly Holiday Bakery Cafe which used to be the AP Center for a few years. I did have some food at the Jolly Holiday Bakery so that will be another time.





I assed through the finished Coke Corner which was under construction for awhile. I did went inside the building and the floor was redone and it looks even better than before. I didn't get pics inside the Coke Corner.





After going around the Coke Corner, I head on back down MS. I will have more later tonight or tomorrow from MS.


----------



## kaoden39

Great pictures.  I love Coke Corner.


----------



## kmedina

Lots of beautiful shots.  The one with the pink flowers belongs in a gallery.  I did not know there was that much construction going on over there.  The Matterhorn looks very different, indeed.  Any owrd on when Carsland will open or are they still just saying summer 2012?


----------



## skiingfast

Do you have a old picture of the bridge to the warf?  It's a different color, more dull.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Bret, thank you so much for posting the pictures of the flowers.  I am really enjoying them!  The pink and yellow daisy-ish looking flowers are the same ones that were around the Partners statue last April.  I love those.  I should probably learn what they are called.  

It is so interesting to see the Matterhorn all wrapped up like that.  It looks like a different mountain, with the brown.  I can't wait to see it when it's all done.

I know how much you enjoy riding the Monorail...too bad it was down this trip.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Awesome pictures, as usual.  I like the BVS pictures expecially I hope they have all that construction done by this summer.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Great pictures.  I love Coke Corner.



Thank you Michele. It was nice to see the Coke Corner opened during its refurbishment.




kmedina said:


> Lots of beautiful shots.  The one with the pink flowers belongs in a gallery.  I did not know there was that much construction going on over there.  The Matterhorn looks very different, indeed.  Any owrd on when Carsland will open or are they still just saying summer 2012?



There was a lot of construction going on at MS which Cafe Carnation, Penny Arcade, & the Ice Cream Parlor were closed during my visit. The Coke Corner just reopened before my trip. The Matterhorn looks different when I was back at DL in November. I talked to the CMs at the BSC about the opening of Cars Land is still June. They didn't give me a date, but they said that it is possibly on the 15th. 

Here are some pics of the Matterhorn from my November trip.





The Matterhorn this past weekend








skiingfast said:


> Do you have a old picture of the bridge to the warf?  It's a different color, more dull.



Here is a picture of the bridge back in 2010 during the Christmas season.





The old one looks more teal color while the current bridge looks more less then the old color.




deejdigsdis said:


> Bret, thank you so much for posting the pictures of the flowers.  I am really enjoying them!  The pink and yellow daisy-ish looking flowers are the same ones that were around the Partners statue last April.  I love those.  I should probably learn what they are called.
> 
> It is so interesting to see the Matterhorn all wrapped up like that.  It looks like a different mountain, with the brown.  I can't wait to see it when it's all done.
> 
> I know how much you enjoy riding the Monorail...too bad it was down this trip.



Your welcome Deej. 

The Matterhorn does look so different while it is wrapped up during its refurbishment. It might be a long time until we see the Matterhorn all wrapped up during a refurbishment. It will be interesting to see what the experience will be like when we get to ride the new cars for the Matterhorn.

It's fine. I ride the monorail when I go back later this month when I go to Long Beach for the tournament or when I go back to DL for the Sneak Peek at Stage 17 for this summer.




Goofy_Mom said:


> Awesome pictures, as usual.  I like the BVS pictures expecially I hope they have all that construction done by this summer.



Thank you Kirsten. DCA has 3 months to complete the construction at BVS and Cars Land.


----------



## Sherry E

Once again, great flower photos, Bret!  

Does anyone know what kinds of flowers (the light pink ones) those are in the tree photo?  I am sure they're not cherry blossoms, but they look sort of cherry blossom-esque.  Maybe they belong to the same family.

I think the new DSLR camera definitely helps a lot in taking some stellar flower photos (among other types of photos).  I've also seen amazingly beautiful flower photos taken with regular point & shoot cameras too (like from Deej, for example).  I think some of the reasons for why certain flowers' beauty comes across in photos really well, while other flowers' beauty doesn't translate quite as well, are due to lighting & weather conditions on any given day, as well as which stage of life the flowers are in.  

Also, the flower 'stylists,' landscape architects, horticulturists and gardeners that Disney employs sometimes put together flower beds of multi-colored flowers that really complement each other, and the look is very dramatic and theme-specific.  Whereas, other times, they put together flower beds with the wrong-colored flowers for the season (like the Easter-ish flowers I saw around the Hub during December 2009 and November 2010), and those don't have the same impact for me.

Speaking of flowers, trees and other botanical fun & games, I would love love love to attend the Flower and Garden Festival at WDW!  I wouldn't give up a holiday trip to WDW if I ever could get there, but I think my next-preferred time to go to WDW would be during the Flower & Garden time.  Those character topiaries are amazing!

I don't know about you, Bret, but I am so excited for all the work to be done in DCA!  I really cant believe it's only 3 months away.  It's hard to fathom that the 4 years involved in the billion dollar makeover have already passed!  TSMM has already been open for almost a full 4 years!  I am so sick of those DCA construction walls and the roundabout entrance into DCA.  I miss the days of just being able to walk straight into the park without having to walk past Soarin' and beyond to get in.

If I am not mistaken, though - and please correct me if I am wrong - it's mainly Cars Land and Buena Vista Street that will be open in Summer, but there is still more DCA work to be done, right?  Will Ghirardelli definitely be open by June?  Also, the new Hyperion Bridge (or whatever it will be called) at the entrance of DCA - is that going to be done by Summer?  And aren't there supposed to be more restaurants and shops coming to BVS and Cars Land later on down the line?  I think I remember reading (maybe on MC?) that some of the dining places will not be open in June and will come later.  Correct?  So I think that the bulk of the work will be complete, but there will still be many more things to come in the next couple of years.


----------



## tksbaskets

Your flower pictures are just wonderful!  I'm looking forward to seeing all the changes on MS with the Carnation Cafe and Bakery remodel.

Great installment Bret!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Once again, great flower photos, Bret!
> 
> Does anyone know what kinds of flowers (the light pink ones) those are in the tree photo?  I am sure they're not cherry blossoms, but they look sort of cherry blossom-esque.  Maybe they belong to the same family.
> 
> I think the new DSLR camera definitely helps a lot in taking some stellar flower photos (among other types of photos).  I've also seen amazingly beautiful flower photos taken with regular point & shoot cameras too (like from Deej, for example).  I think some of the reasons for why certain flowers' beauty comes across in photos really well, while other flowers' beauty doesn't translate quite as well, are due to lighting & weather conditions on any given day, as well as which stage of life the flowers are in.
> 
> Also, the flower 'stylists,' landscape architects, horticulturists and gardeners that Disney employs sometimes put together flower beds of multi-colored flowers that really complement each other, and the look is very dramatic and theme-specific.  Whereas, other times, they put together flower beds with the wrong-colored flowers for the season (like the Easter-ish flowers I saw around the Hub during December 2009 and November 2010), and those don't have the same impact for me.
> 
> Speaking of flowers, trees and other botanical fun & games, I would love love love to attend the Flower and Garden Festival at WDW!  I wouldn't give up a holiday trip to WDW if I ever could get there, but I think my next-preferred time to go to WDW would be during the Flower & Garden time.  Those character topiaries are amazing!
> 
> I don't know about you, Bret, but I am so excited for all the work to be done in DCA!  I really cant believe it's only 3 months away.  It's hard to fathom that the 4 years involved in the billion dollar makeover have already passed!  TSMM has already been open for almost a full 4 years!  I am so sick of those DCA construction walls and the roundabout entrance into DCA.  I miss the days of just being able to walk straight into the park without having to walk past Soarin' and beyond to get in.
> 
> If I am not mistaken, though - and please correct me if I am wrong - it's mainly Cars Land and Buena Vista Street that will be open in Summer, but there is still more DCA work to be done, right?  Will Ghirardelli definitely be open by June?  Also, the new Hyperion Bridge (or whatever it will be called) at the entrance of DCA - is that going to be done by Summer?  And aren't there supposed to be more restaurants and shops coming to BVS and Cars Land later on down the line?  I think I remember reading (maybe on MC?) that some of the dining places will not be open in June and will come later.  Correct?  So I think that the bulk of the work will be complete, but there will still be many more things to come in the next couple of years.



Thank you Sherry. 

I would like to know what the flowers names were at the Hub.

My Nikon D5100 camera picture quality is way better then my old Nikon D60 camera. I still don't regret buying this new camera from last year which some of my family members think that it is a waste of money. But if I used it a lot for my Disney trips and other events, it does seem worth it.

The Flower and Garden Festival at ECPOT WDW is so amazing with all those different flowers and topiaries of the characters. It is special to go down to EPCOT during Spring Break to see all those flowers. If I have the option of going to WDW during the Flower and Garden Festival or the Holiday season at WDW, I would always choose the Holiday season easily over the Flower and Garden Festival. 

I am also excited that the one billion dollar expansion to DCA is almost complete in just 3 months. I can't believe it has been four years ever since the construction started at DCA. Can't believe TSMM is four years old and the wait times are as long as it has been since it opened. Good thing that DCA TSMM is not that insanely long like DHS TSMM. It wil be very nice to see the construction walls come down this summer. After the last few trips going through the back side of Soarin, I am waiting to go through the regular entrance to DCA.

For the summer ads it will be Cars Land and BVS. There is also the Mad T Party which will replace Electronica this summer as the new nighttime event at the HPB. Over at DL, the Matterhorn will be reopened with the new bobsled cars. There is a lot of new activities to do at the DLR this summer. I heard that Ghirardelli will be opening in late spring this year. I really missed the Mission Tortilla Factory. My DA really missed that the most since we would go in and get a quick tortilla for a snack. The Hyperion Bridge should be ready this summer when Cars Land opens with BVS. But I haven't heard any news about it. I know that when the monorail is closed during my visit, I would guess that the construction crew is working on the bridge as of now until March 10 when the monorail will be running again. There will be a lot of shops at BVS. There is a few at Cars Land. For now I know that the main shop at DCA will be called Elias & Co. at BVS. I'm just waiting for all the updates of all the restaurants and stores.




tksbaskets said:


> Your flower pictures are just wonderful!  I'm looking forward to seeing all the changes on MS with the Carnation Cafe and Bakery remodel.
> 
> Great installment Bret!



Thank you TK. It will be neat to see what CC look like after the refurbishment.

The next update is coming up.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  March 2, 2012  Part 5*​
After being in DL for about an hour, I decided it was time to head on out of the park and get back to BWPPI and meet up with my DA. We have a reservation at the ESPN Zone to watch the Sacramento Kings play the Los Angeles Lakers at 7:30pm. I know that by watching the game, I would have no chance to get my usual prime spot in front of SB Castle for RDCT. But I was planning on seeing in on Saturday so it didnt affect me that much until Saturday night. That will be in another time when I talked about our Saturday night event.

While I was walking down MS, the Ice Cream Parlor and Carnation Café were closed due to its refurbishment which extra seating will be at the former Blue Ribbon Bakery. It was sad to see the Blue Ribbon Bakery gone, but the extra space will be perfect for CC. 











Carnation Cafe closed










The Flag Retreat was already over when I got back to MS TS.





When I was at MS TS, I saw that there was a big crowd around the Flag Retreat. I first thought it was just a big crowd of people getting pics with the characters. There was a movie crew around the TS and what they were filming. I first thought it was just a small Disney commercial at first. But I didn't ask any of the CMs of what they were doing. So I just walked up closer and see what they were doing. There were a lot of familes with bags of toys around the area so I thought that they were doing a update of DL on DVD.


























While I want to get better pictures, I head up on the MS station and get some better pictures.





There were a lot of people looking at what is going on.






























After getting some pics, it was already late for me so I head on out of the park. 





Later on during that weekend, I talked to skiingfast and said what was filming at DL on Friday. He said that it was Modern Family filming at DL. They filmed on Thursday going all the way to Friday. It was neat to hear that Modern Family was filming at DL. 

When I got back to the hotel, my DA and I head on over to the ESPN Zone to watch the Kings play the Lakers at 7:30pm that night. I didn't bring my camera so there is no pictures to show for this post. When we past the esplanade and DTD, it started to pick up with most of the guests heading on over to DL. There were a lot of cheer leading girls that night. DTD was busy but not that crowded. 

We arrived at the ESPN Zone at 7pm and we stayed until 10pm when the Kings and Lakers game was over. The Lakers beat the Kings, but it wasn't that hostile with Laker fans. Good thing that it wasn't that busy since I couldn't get a reservation at 7pm. But this is not like a Sunday where you have to wait at least half an hour for a football game.

After dinner, we head on back to the hotel. My DA asked if I wanted to go to DL for a quick time, but I was really tired after driving that morning. So we just head on back to the room and called it for the night.

It was nice to head on over to both parks that afternoon. I got to see the BSC, BVS, Cars Land, Matterhorn construction site, MS buldings, and a filming of Modern Family. The day started out very nice and now looking for the next day which would be the most bizarre trip I have ever done. I will talk about it on the next post.


----------



## kmedina

Cool.  Looks like quite a few people were interested in the filming.  You're right about 06-15-12 for the Carsland opening.  I just read it today and could not be happier.  I cannnot wait to see it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Cool.  Looks like quite a few people were interested in the filming.  You're right about 06-15-12 for the Carsland opening.  I just read it today and could not be happier.  I cannnot wait to see it.



There were quite a number of people at MS TS during the Modern Family filming. There were quite a number of park guests that were asked to be part of the filming which is neat. Al Lutz was correct on the opening day of Cars Land. I know that it is going to be a mad house on opening day at Cars Land and Buena Vista Street just like when I did WoC on the opening day back in 2010. Can't wait in just a few months.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  March 3, 2012  Part 1*​
After a fine day at the DLR on Friday, now it is time to enjoy another day at DL first thing in the morning at 8am. I always like to get up early and head on over to the park when it opens at 8am. Since most of the guests are sleeping or going for breakfast. The best time to enter DL is always when the park opens during MM at 7am or if you don't have a MM you can go to the park when it opens at 8am. 

Since my DA didn't feel like getting up early and go with me to DL at 8am, I head on over to DL and she would meet up with me at DCA at 9:30am. 

I left BWPPI around 7:45am and head on over to the park. The day was so perfect in the 60s that morning and th sky was cleared. I knew that this was going to be a very nice Saturday morning at DL. At first it did look like a normal Saturday morning at the esplanade with a few guests trying to get in the park at 8am. I believe there were about 5 people that were in front of me when I went past the turnstiles in the middle. 

Now I am going to do my first ride at DL which is BLAB before the ride wait times get busier around 9am. The park looked like a normal not busy morning while I was walking down MS.










I just got to the park when it was 8am. Very interesting that the rope drop was not right by the MS shops but instead close to land entrances. I was wondering why the rope drops were close to the lands instead right by the shops.





The Penny Arcade closed for refurbishment





When the parked opened at 8am, I head on over to TL and get a FP for ST first. Since I know that ST will have a long queue in the morning. But I just get the FP since I like to collect them.






I got my FP at ST





After getting the FP, I head on over to BLAB and go on my favorite ride. When I completed BLAB, I was so mad that I didn't do well on BLAB. I only got 537,400 points is a very low score for me on this ride. I just didn't hit the targets like I usually do especially on the secret target on Zurg. But that won't stop my day of enjoying the park and taking a lot of pictures.






When I got off BLAB, I saw that ST wait time was not past 20 minutes which should be usual in the morning. At first I thought that it was just a glitch or something went wrong. But I decided to head on over to ST and go on one quick ride.











The wait time didn't seem like 15 minutes but it did seem like less then 10 minutes.










As for my experiences on ST. We started with the Stormtroopers at the beginning. On our next destination was the Wookie planet Kashyyyk. We left the planet and got a transmission from Princess Leia. Then it was over to Geonosis and met up with Boba Fett and Darth Vader.

When I got off ST, TL didn't looked that busy. But I didn't wonder why the park was busy so I head on over to my next ride which is POTC. I missed it back in November when it was down due to refurbishment. So off to POTC.

There was no one in the queue for ST which is strange that morning










Now I was back at the Hub and just like TL, it was a ghost town at the Hub. I didn't worry about it since I was focusing on going on POTC.

























When I past through Adventureland it was just like the same where I don't see anyone.





The wait time was only 10 minutes which is usual for Indy in the morning.





I head on over to POTC and went on the ride.










When I completed POTC, it was enhanced a little bit when I rode last year. While I was still in NOS, it didn't seem that busy. So I just went around NOS take some more pics of the decorations on the buildings.











Now that I went on the rides that I wanted to do that morning, now it was time for the picture taking since I know the park will be picking up after I got off POTC. 

The next post will be up later today.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> *Day 2  March 3, 2012  Part 1*​
> 
> After getting the FP, I head on over to BLAB and go on my favorite ride. When I completed BLAB, I was so mad that I didn't do well on BLAB. I only got 537,400 points is a very low score for me on this ride. I just didn't hit the targets like I usually do especially on the secret target on Zurg. But that won't stop my day of enjoying the park and taking a lot of pictures.




Hi Bret,
Was this the day of the bomb scare? It must have been strange to have the park that empty  (and quite wonderful for the low wait times on the rides!)

I was LOL that your score on BLAB was 'low'.  Did you see my paltry score?  Some day it would be nice to ride BLAB with you and I'll ride with you on TSMM and we can share tricks.  Too this day all I seem to be able to do on BLAB is pout at my pitiful scores...

WONDERFUL pictures of a quiet morning at DL.

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> Was this the day of the bomb scare? It must have been strange to have the park that empty  (and quite wonderful for the low wait times on the rides!)
> 
> I was LOL that your score on BLAB was 'low'.  Did you see my paltry score?  Some day it would be nice to ride BLAB with you and I'll ride with you on TSMM and we can share tricks.  Too this day all I seem to be able to do on BLAB is pout at my pitiful scores...
> 
> WONDERFUL pictures of a quiet morning at DL.
> 
> TK



Hi TK,

I was trying to make this TR special because of the bomb scare on that Saturday morning. Yes, that day was the day of the bomb scare which actually turned out to be a scavenger game which was a spiritual message in the bag. It was strange that morning at first when I first saw ST wait time that low. It doesn't make that sense ever since ST first opened last summer that the wait times are always above 20 minutes in the morning. Then when I just kept walking around the park taking pictures, I knew that something was wrong so I asked the CM's around the park to see what was the problem. After when I got close to the exit at MS, there were security CM's making sure that no one left the park that morning. I could have left the park that morning if I was escorted by a CM. But since it was quiet at DL, I had to stay and enjoy the time being there with about a few hundred other guests in the park. It was strange at first and later on it turned out to be the time of a lifetime when you can go on any ride without waiting a long time. 

I was not happy at first getting that low score that morning. I aimed my gun at the targets and the targets didn't light up. I did see your score on your TR. As you know I am not saying anything about your score, it just happens and you got to know what are the big targets are on the ride. I was also hoping that I would have got on the ride with a handicapped person so the ride can stop and just keep on shooting while riding. I know all the tricks on TSMM, but the only problem is that my arm is not that strong and I do get tired by pulling on that string. I can't shoot that fast with my arm, but my finger I can do it so fast. That would be nice to ride with you on BLAB and TSMM if our TR cross paths. 

Thank you TK.


----------



## Sherry E

My scores on BLAB and TSMM are awful - that's not even an exaggeration.  Awful, I tell you!  Especially the BLAB scores!  I have seen improvement off and on in my TSMM scores, but the BLAB scores are just horrific all across the board.  That one is hard to master, and I don't have good enough hand-eye coordination to master it!

So I finally just resigned myself to the fact that I will ride those rides just for the fun of shooting at targets in general, but that I am never going to be good in any way.  Sometimes I do better than other times and I beat my own average, but I rarely beat my other friends.  Even the friends I can beat at first, end up beating me later!  

I think that for you, Bret, because you are used to getting such great scores, if you get anything less than what you're used to getting you probably feel like you let yourself down.  But just know that we would all probably love to have your BLAB scores!!


----------



## kmedina

Love how 537k is not a big score for you on Buzz.  I would need 3-4 games to even get that high.  Do you just save the fastpasses you collect or do you use some of them?  Looks like you knock most of the rides out before most people even enter the park.  Smart man.



mvf-m11c said:


> Al Lutz was correct on the opening day of Cars Land. I know that it is going to be a mad house on opening day at Cars Land and Buena Vista Street just like when I did WoC on the opening day back in 2010. Can't wait in just a few months.



We were already planning a trip around 06-21-12 for my son's first birthday.  Whether it opened or not, we were going.  I am just happy that it will be open.  I realize it will be busier due to that but would still rather have excess crowds than it not be ready at all.  I went to the World of Color show a couple of weeks after it opened.  The park was busy, but we dined at Ariel's Grotto to get passes for the show.  It worked out nicely.  Hopefully, Carsland goes well for us too.  Opening day must have been insane.  You are brave.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> My scores on BLAB and TSMM are awful - that's not even an exaggeration.  Awful, I tell you!  Especially the BLAB scores!  I have seen improvement off and on in my TSMM scores, but the BLAB scores are just horrific all across the board.  That one is hard to master, and I don't have good enough hand-eye coordination to master it!
> 
> So I finally just resigned myself to the fact that I will ride those rides just for the fun of shooting at targets in general, but that I am never going to be good in any way.  Sometimes I do better than other times and I beat my own average, but I rarely beat my other friends.  Even the friends I can beat at first, end up beating me later!
> 
> I think that for you, Bret, because you are used to getting such great scores, if you get anything less than what you're used to getting you probably feel like you let yourself down.  But just know that we would all probably love to have your BLAB scores!!



It is really hard to hit a small light target on BLAB. With those moving targets make BLAB a very fun ride to go on every time. I like to challenge myself on BLAB to beat my best score which was 2,000,000+ a couple of years ago. I understand what you are saying Sherry, I should just be happy that I am getting good scores on BLAB. But every time I get off the ride and see those 1,000,000+ scores from these other guests, I want to be up there with them as having my initials on the screen as the highest scores.




kmedina said:


> Love how 537k is not a big score for you on Buzz.  I would need 3-4 games to even get that high.  Do you just save the fastpasses you collect or do you use some of them?  Looks like you knock most of the rides out before most people even enter the park.  Smart man.
> 
> 
> 
> We were already planning a trip around 06-21-12 for my son's first birthday.  Whether it opened or not, we were going.  I am just happy that it will be open.  I realize it will be busier due to that but would still rather have excess crowds than it not be ready at all.  I went to the World of Color show a couple of weeks after it opened.  The park was busy, but we dined at Ariel's Grotto to get passes for the show.  It worked out nicely.  Hopefully, Carsland goes well for us too.  Opening day must have been insane.  You are brave.



Ever since I have got an AP, I ride BLAB at least once a trip and always try to get the highest score as I can. But those blasters won't trigger the targets and I do lose a lot of points when they aren't working. Maybe I should videotape myself on the ride one day and show how I do on the ride. 

I just collect the FPs and have a scrapbook of the tickets, maps, time sheets, FPs etc. from both resorts. I just like to collect them and remind me of those great times at the parks. I still have WoC FPs on the first day when it opened. Very funny is that when we were let in the viewing area, all the guests were pushing so the CMs couldn't collect the FPs. So I have one to remind myself of that first day. 

It is really important to do the best rides in the morning and go on the average wait time rides later during the day. You also got to plan for the shows of which one you want to see. I did use ridemax program to help me plan of what rides to ride and get the FP. You should try ridemax if you haven't used it. It is a real life saver for going on rides without waiting a long time. 

Glad that you are going to the DLR to celebrate your son's first birthday. What a better way to celebrate his first birthday by going to Cars Land. At least you won't be going during the opening date which will be crazy. To tell you the truth, I really don't want to go on opening date like I did with WoC back in 2010 when we waited outside the queue to get a FP. This time it might be even crazier this summer because of two new lands at DCA. If there is a AP sneak peek, we will go during the day that DCA will have an AP sneak peek and cancel the opening day trip. But that is only if there is a sneak peek and we get selected. 

Good thing that you did the WoC dining package at AG. It was easy for us on the 2nd day when we did the dining package instead of getting up early for a FP. We should have done that on the opening day which would saved us all those hours, but it was a great experience to see the first WoC to the public.


----------



## Sherry E

I definitely think you and TK need to ride TSMM together and compare tips!

Your scores on BLAB - whether they're from 2 years ago or one year ago or last week - are still great, and you should be very proud.

It's amazing to see those photos from DL with almost no people.  It won't look like that in about 3 months, will it?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I definitely think you and TK need to ride TSMM together and compare tips!
> 
> Your scores on BLAB - whether they're from 2 years ago or one year ago or last week - are still great, and you should be very proud.
> 
> It's amazing to see those photos from DL with almost no people.  It won't look like that in about 3 months, will it?



It will be nice to ride with TK on TSMM. The only problem is that I know where the secret targets on TSMM for each different scene and I just can't pull the string a lot since my arm is not that strong enough. I just don't work out a lot with my arms so they do hurt every time I go all out on TSMM. I should go do some weightlifting. 

Your right, I should be proud of my scores on BLAB. 

The first post is only the beginning, I still have more photos to show for my upcoming updates. You will never see the park that empty again in the morning unless something like that incident happens again at the ticket booth. I can understand the management closing off the ticket booth, but if the suspicious package is around DTD then the east side of the bus loading zone will be open and you can enter the parks from there. Just not from the DTD side.


----------



## Sherry E

I think that sometimes the arms and wrists get exerted more on TSMM when the strings are too loose or too tense on the ride, and when the shooter/contraption/string is further away from the rider.  Some of the contraptions are closer to the riders, while others are further out and you have to lean in more to operate them.  I like the ride vehicles on TSMM where the shooting strings and devices are even with each other, and one is not closer than the other.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I think that sometimes the arms and wrists get exerted more on TSMM when the strings are too loose or too tense on the ride, and when the shooter/contraption/string is further away from the rider.  Some of the contraptions are closer to the riders, while others are further out and you have to lean in more to operate them.  I like the ride vehicles on TSMM where the shooting strings and devices are even with each other, and one is not closer than the other.



Thank you for the lesson sherry. THe ride vehicles on TSMM are fun to ride on and I like to pull the strings on the guns. You are right that sometimes when I am on different ride vehicles, the string does feel like it is short or long.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  March 3, 2012  Part 2*​
Now back to going around the park taking pictures after going on my usual rides that morning. The park still looked empty that day and I just didn't asked where everyone was that morning. Good thing that it wasn't that crazy so I could do some picture taking without too many people in my pictures.

After leaving POTC, I head on back to the Hub to get some pictures.





Now I am back at MS and once again, it was quiet. 





I took some pics of the Jolly Holiday Bakery Cafe










Now I am back at the Hub to take somepics of the flowers upclose. Here are more pictures of the flowers upclose for you Sherry, Deej, and TK.





What ride is in the background of this picture?










Now I head on over to the Matterhorn to get some upclose pictures. It does look strange to see the Matterhorn all wrapped up. But it will be very nice to see the mountain all fixed up and ready to go for the summertime.




















After getting some pics of the Matterhorn, I was now back in TL. Most of the ride at TL were still short and still spooky.





So my next destination was over to IASW.





Even over at IASW, it was quiet and it was already 9:15am.















The back side of the Matterhorn










So I head on over to FL and see what the crowd levels are like. Just like everywhere arount he park, FL is almost empty that morning. 





After seeing PP with a short queue, I concluded that something was wrong. I didn't know why there weren't anyone at the park. So I just walked around the park and see what the wait times were like.










I head on over to the back side of Frontierland to get some decent pics.










Now back at the RoA where it is still quiet.










So I just kept walking around to see why the park wasn't that crowded that morning. On the next post will tell the whole thing. So stay tune for the next post on Saturday.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Yay for more pictures of flowers!  I just don't get tired of looking at Disneyland flowers.  Was it BTMR in the background of that picture?

"Spooky" is a good word to describe the way the park looked that Saturday morning.  That would have been amazing to have the park to yourself like that.  

What is your record high score on BLAB?  That's one of the rides my kids can't wait to get back to this fall.  I want to tell them about your high scores.  That would be fun if you and TK could take a spin on BLAB and TSMM together sometime.


----------



## kmedina

More lovely shots.  The flowers are so beautiful.  I cannot wait to hear why it was so slow.  I have never seen a Saturday that was not completely packed.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Yay for more pictures of flowers!  I just don't get tired of looking at Disneyland flowers.  Was it BTMR in the background of that picture?
> 
> "Spooky" is a good word to describe the way the park looked that Saturday morning.  That would have been amazing to have the park to yourself like that.
> 
> What is your record high score on BLAB?  That's one of the rides my kids can't wait to get back to this fall.  I want to tell them about your high scores.  That would be fun if you and TK could take a spin on BLAB and TSMM together sometime.



Yes, it was BTMRR in the background of the Hub tree.

It was spooky at the beginning that DL was not that crowded after 9am. So I knew that something was wrong and the CM's wouldn't allow the guests to enter the park. At first I thought about the suspicious bag at TL a couple of years ago. I can't remember what date it was but I know that they wouldn't let any guests in TL until it was clear. So I thought it would be something like that this Saturday morning. I did my usual routine going around the park taking pictures. Than after finding out the situation at the esplanade, I just went on rides after that. 

Here is my score from 2010 and it did take awhile to look for it on my flickr. It was 2,581,500 points which is my highest. I remember that the ride stopped a few times to let the handicapped guests on the ride. Luckily I was in areas that had the triangles which gave me those high scores.











It would be great to ride with TK on TSMM and BLAB.




kmedina said:


> More lovely shots.  The flowers are so beautiful.  I cannot wait to hear why it was so slow.  I have never seen a Saturday that was not completely packed.



Thank you kmedina. You will find out later on the next post of what happened that Saturday morning.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> .



I see that you got 12,000.  Who is that guy in the hat with the high score?


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> My scores on BLAB and TSMM are awful - that's not even an exaggeration.  Awful, I tell you!  Especially the BLAB scores!  I have seen improvement off and on in my TSMM scores, but the BLAB scores are just horrific all across the board.  That one is hard to master, and I don't have good enough hand-eye coordination to master it!
> 
> So I finally just resigned myself to the fact that I will ride those rides just for the fun of shooting at targets in general, but that I am never going to be good in any way.  Sometimes I do better than other times and I beat my own average, but I rarely beat my other friends.  Even the friends I can beat at first, end up beating me later!
> 
> I think that for you, Bret, because you are used to getting such great scores, if you get anything less than what you're used to getting you probably feel like you let yourself down.  But just know that we would all probably love to have your BLAB scores!!



Oh Sherry, I know the feeling on BLAB.  I _thought_ my hand-eye coordination was OK....sigh.  I too find myself trying to enjoy the ride for the ride's sake.  I definitely need Bret's coaching 



mvf-m11c said:


> It will be nice to ride with TK on TSMM. The only problem is that I know where the secret targets on TSMM for each different scene and I just can't pull the string a lot since my arm is not that strong enough. I just don't work out a lot with my arms so they do hurt every time I go all out on TSMM. I should go do some weightlifting.
> 
> Your right, I should be proud of my scores on BLAB.
> 
> The first post is only the beginning, I still have more photos to show for my upcoming updates. You will never see the park that empty again in the morning unless something like that incident happens again at the ticket booth. I can understand the management closing off the ticket booth, but if the suspicious package is around DTD then the east side of the bus loading zone will be open and you can enter the parks from there. Just not from the DTD side.



Bret, I find that if you concentrate on unlocking the Easter egg with your ride partner you don't need to hit as many targets, just the high point ones.  Make sure you sit on the side with the hen house.  I let the boys shoot madly at targets while I concentrate on the hens and fox.

What I really need to do is have you go with Donald or Grumpy.  My only job with them is to help get the EE and I've always scored well.  

Your photos during the 'quiet time' at DL were S.T.U.N.N.I.N.G!  The flower pictures just beautiful.  What ride is behind the pink flowers?  My guess is the Matterhorn.

Such a blue sky that day.  I'm so happy you like to take pictures because I sure enjoy seeing them! 



skiingfast said:


> I see that you got 12,000.  Who is that guy in the hat with the high score?



That would be me skiingfast if ever I get the chance to ride with Bret on BLAB.   I would be hiding from Zurg's camera because of my paltry score.  Is it bad that the non-existent person in Bret's car scores higher than I do?  

Bret I'm so glad you got a picture of your high score.  Holy smokes!!  I'd have that framed in my living room!  Well maybe not but it would sure be in my scrapbook.

SO fun!


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> I see that you got 12,000.  Who is that guy in the hat with the high score?



LOL. 




tksbaskets said:


> Oh Sherry, I know the feeling on BLAB.  I _thought_ my hand-eye coordination was OK....sigh.  I too find myself trying to enjoy the ride for the ride's sake.  I definitely need Bret's coaching
> 
> 
> 
> Bret, I find that if you concentrate on unlocking the Easter egg with your ride partner you don't need to hit as many targets, just the high point ones.  Make sure you sit on the side with the hen house.  I let the boys shoot madly at targets while I concentrate on the hens and fox.
> 
> What I really need to do is have you go with Donald or Grumpy.  My only job with them is to help get the EE and I've always scored well.
> 
> Your photos during the 'quiet time' at DL were S.T.U.N.N.I.N.G!  The flower pictures just beautiful.  What ride is behind the pink flowers?  My guess is the Matterhorn.
> 
> Such a blue sky that day.  I'm so happy you like to take pictures because I sure enjoy seeing them!
> 
> 
> 
> That would be me skiingfast if ever I get the chance to ride with Bret on BLAB.   I would be hiding from Zurg's camera because of my paltry score.  Is it bad that the non-existent person in Bret's car scores higher than I do?
> 
> Bret I'm so glad you got a picture of your high score.  Holy smokes!!  I'd have that framed in my living room!  Well maybe not but it would sure be in my scrapbook.
> 
> SO fun!



I can teach you which targets you aim at on BLAB.

I know about the hen house which is on the left and right side only depends on which car you are on. The ones that I have the troubles is the break the plates, ring toss and dart game. The plates is by hitting the two flying plates to open the mouth, ring toss by getting all the little green aliens on the ship and the dart game by hitting all the targets. I just don't pull the string so fast so I can't hit those targets.

It will be nice to ride with Donald or Grumpy on TSMM.

DL did look spooky that morning when it was quiet. Deej answered that question which was BTMRR. 

As you know that I like to take pictures of the buildings and rides at the parks. 

The person with me is my friend son which we went to Long Beach Convention Center for an event in August of 2010. I was really lucky that day by getting that high score on BLAB. If you go on the ride when there are handicapped people, you are almost guarantee to get a high score on the ride. 

I will have the next update later today so stay tune.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  March 3, 2012  Part 3*​
Now back to the TR. After seeing that the park was still empty that Saturday morning, I just went along through the park like I usually do by taking pictures around the DLR. I was in Adventureland and headin gon over to TL to get my next FP since the ST already passed.






Back at the Hub, it stil was quiet





On my way over to TL and once agin it is so quiet.










I head on over to Space Mountain to get my FP





After getting my FP, I started to head on out of the park like I usually do to DCA at 9:30am.




















Now I am back at MS and walking down to the exit. On the way, there was no one out on MS and I see a lot of CMs just walking n out talking to other CMs and guests.










It was already 9:40am and MS was quiet










You can barely see it in this picture that there were a lot of CMs right by GMwML










While I was around the TS, I had to get some pics of the flowers around the area.










It does look so strange to see MS that empty around 9:30am










The conductors were out at the MS station.










When I approached the exit on the right hand side by City Hall, there were CMs preventing the guests from exiting the park. I was wondering why they wouldn't let anyone exit the park. But they told the people around the area that there was a suspicious package right by the ticket booths. So they aren't letting anyone exit the park, but if they needed to go out a CM would escort them out of the park.

Even the DLRR wasn't running since the engineers were on MS.





So I went to a bench right by the Hub and looked on my iPad and checked the forum to see what was going on and I found out that the park was locked down since after I entered the park that morning. I was really lucky that I was in the park before the resort didn't let any other guest in. So I called my DA that they weren't letting anyone in the park and she told me that there were people around the entrance on Harbor Blvd that weren't allowed to enter the park. I would tell her that when they started to let guests back in DL. That would be awhile, in the meantime, I decided to go on some rides before the big crowds come in that morning.






Now its time to on rides while it was not that crowded.





I will be back with more from that bizarre Saturday morning.


----------



## kmedina

I am confused.  Did that happen twice or did I just already hear about it?  I thought a bomb threat was already mentioned.  I was thinking what are the odds that would happen twice in a row.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I am confused.  Did that happen twice or did I just already hear about it?  I thought a bomb threat was already mentioned.  I was thinking what are the odds that would happen twice in a row.



It only happened once that Saturday morning due to the bomb scare. I was already in the park at 8am and DL closed the esplanade around 8 to 8:30am that Saturday morning.


----------



## kmedina

Okay.  Glad no one got hurt and you enjoyed a slow morning at Dl.


----------



## tksbaskets

Bret you got some great pictures on MS with the park so empty!  Looking forward to hearing more about your day.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Okay.  Glad no one got hurt and you enjoyed a slow morning at Dl.



The main thing is that no one got hurt. It was nice to enjoy being at the park while it is not that crowded. 




tksbaskets said:


> Bret you got some great pictures on MS with the park so empty!  Looking forward to hearing more about your day.



Thank you TK. It was so weird to see the park so empty that day.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  March 3, 2012  Part 4*​
It was a crazy morning when I found out that DL was on lockdown due to a suspicious package at the esplanade ticket booth. Luckily in the end it wasn't a bomb that was in the tree in a bag. It was a spiritual message that was in the bag and heard that it was a scavenger hunt game that some group left at the esplanade. While most of the guests are still out on Harbor Blvd or at DTD, I was one of fortunate guests to be in the park during the suspicious package. So while I was in DL, I decided to go on some rides while DL is still closed.






Now I'm heading on back to TL do some rides. It was already 10am and there were a lot of CMs outside on the curb of MS.





Disney Photopass CMs were outside right by the Photo Supply Co.





While I was walking down around the Hub, the Disneyland Band was heading on over to SB Castle as well as Alice, Mad Hatter, the White Rabbit and the Queen of Hearts.

























Now I am in TL and I headed on over to Space Mountain. I haven't rode Space in quite some time and it would be perfect to ride it that morning. While I was walking towards Space, ST CM's were outside talking to other CM's and the guests until all the rest of the guests are allowed in the park.
















Now I am about to enter Space Mountain and the wait time was only 10 minutes. It actually took 5 minutes to get through the queue and get on Space Mountain.





I was on the top queue of Space and had to get some pics while on the top.




















When I got off the ride, I did a funny pose on the ride photo. This is for you TK that I did do a funny pose on Space Mountain. It is not that special, but it was nice to show you this.





After I got off Space, I decided to head on back to BLAB and redeem myself from this morning. Back at TL, the park still looked empty so I have a few more minutes to space while the park is empty.















This time, the score was better then the first one this morning. 





After BLAB, I head on out back to the Hub and go towards FL. The park is still not that busy so I have a few more minutes to go on some walk on rides that morning. 





You might never see ST wait time this short around 10 minutes in a long time.





Now I am back at the Hub and taking some more pics. But I will get that on the next post which will be tomorrow.


----------



## tksbaskets

I love the pose on SM!  Good job  

Your private morning at DL is fun to see in your TR.  I bet there has never been a 5 min wait for SM at 10 am!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> I love the pose on SM!  Good job
> 
> Your private morning at DL is fun to see in your TR.  I bet there has never been a 5 min wait for SM at 10 am!



Thank you TK. After seeing your DS did those pose on CS, I had to do something for you on this trip. I was about to do it on BLAB, but I didn't get the pose that I wanted. 

It was nice that DL was quiet that morning. I would say the same thing that Space Mountain never had a wait time as low as 5 minutes at 10am.


----------



## kmedina

I love your Space Mountain pose, but I love all of the empty Dl pictures more.  So awesome.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I love your Space Mountain pose, but I love all of the empty Dl pictures more.  So awesome.



Thank you Kim. It was nice to get some pictures of the park while it is empty. So it made my day of enjoying a nice morning at DL.

Now it is time for the next update.


*Day 2  March 3, 2012  Part 5*​
After going on some rides at TL, I'm now on back at the Hub about to head on over to FL. It was still quiet at that time so I had a chance to go on some rides before the crowds are let in the park. 


























I went through the castle to get on over to FL.





When I was in FL, I decided to go on PP. I haven't rode PP in quite some time at DL. I like to compare both PP at DL & MK. I still like DL because of the exterior of the building. 

What 20 minutes to get on PP from where the sign is? 










After getting off PP, I head on over to Frontierland to go on BTMRR. 





FL still quiet that morning.










Now at the back side of Frontierland





http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7180/6968403409_dd74cae44a_z.jpg/img]

I forgot to get a picture of BTMRR, but I got on immediately on the ride since it was only a walk-on.  I should have not rode BTMRR since I know that the wait time will not that be long. But I always like to ride BTMRR.

After getting off BTMRR, I walked right by the RoA. Still now crowds right now.
[img]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7064/6822282506_37cf670936_z.jpg
















When I was close to NOS there were PoTC CM's out at the entrance waiting for the big crowds.










New Orleans Blue Bayou Bash was going on right by the RoA and there were just a few people to see the show.










After passing the show, I head on over CC to see what it is like on the other side.










It was 10:45am and still no crowds yet. I had a hunch that the low crowds at DL was coming to an end around this time.





I passed the HM and head on over to CC. I will get back to the next update from that Saturday morning.


----------



## kmedina

I agree that Peter Pan looks nicer at Dl.  Since you are comparing the parks, The PotC is better at Dl too.  They each have some rides that are better at Dl or MK.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Thanks for digging up a picture of your all-time high BLAB score, Bret.  That is one incredible score!  Very, very impressive!   I wonder what the all-time high score for the ride in general is.

I love seeing the pictures of an empty Disneyland.  I would love to be trapped inside Disneyland!  (Given that everything turned out fine, of course.)  It was interesting seeing all of those CMs standing around.  I liked seeing the conductors up on the platform, overlooking Town Square.

Great pose on Space Mountain!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I agree that Peter Pan looks nicer at Dl.  Since you are comparing the parks, The PotC is better at Dl too.  They each have some rides that are better at Dl or MK.



I like to compare all the rides that are just the same at the DLR & WDW. The one that I like to compare the most is the steam engines at both parks. DL have 5 engines while MK have 4 engines. 7 out of the 9 engines were working steam engines back in in the early days before they were in service at both parks. Unlike the C.K. Holliday and E.P. Ripley were made exclusively for DL when it opened back in 1955. I like all the steam engines at the parks, the one that I like the most is the C.K. Holliday and E.P. Ripley because they were the first two engines at DL and you can ride in the cabin around DL.




deejdigsdis said:


> Thanks for digging up a picture of your all-time high BLAB score, Bret.  That is one incredible score!  Very, very impressive!   I wonder what the all-time high score for the ride in general is.
> 
> I love seeing the pictures of an empty Disneyland.  I would love to be trapped inside Disneyland!  (Given that everything turned out fine, of course.)  It was interesting seeing all of those CMs standing around.  I liked seeing the conductors up on the platform, overlooking Town Square.
> 
> Great pose on Space Mountain!



Your welcome Deej. I've seen and heard was over 4,000,000. I just don't know how they got that high score. I would guess that when you are in the room with the Zurg, that they it the secret target worth 50,000 points.

I was really surprised to see the CM's outside there work stations waiting for the guests to come in the park during the lock down that Saturday morning. 

Thanks


----------



## franandaj

OK!  All caught up again!  



mvf-m11c said:


> Your welcome kmedina. From what I have heard so far from yesterday, Modern Family was filming yesterday at MS TS.
> 
> 
> I have been resting for the last two hours after a crazy day at the park thing morning.
> 
> I was at the park this morning when it opened at 8am and enjoying my usual time at DL where I go on a few rides and take alot of pictures around the park. But it did felt strange around 9am when most of the ride wait times were very low. It did not make any sense why the ride wait times were low like ST was at 10 minutes, PP 5 minutes, & Space at 10 minutes. Then I found out when I was about to head on out of the park around 9:30am and there were CMs around the exits by MS and told everyone that they were not allowing anyone out of the park unless you are escorted by a CM. After I checked it out on my iPad and there was a suspicious bag outside the esplanade. So I knew that I was going to be in DL for quite some time. So I went back on the rides in DL until they started to let the guests in around 10:45pm. My DA was suppose to meet me at DCA around 9:30am, but since the DLR was closed I had to wait until they let the guests in. I finally got to read the news about what has happened this morning. Now the parks are extended for one extra hour and added more nighttime shows tonight. At least management is extending the hours tonight after the parks being closed this morning.



Oooooh! I can't wait to see Modern Family at Disneyland!  That should be GREAT!

I can't believe you were caught up in all that!  I heard about it Sunday morning on the news and how they stayed open extra late since guests weren't allowed in until whatever time.  (You haven't said it so in case you were keeping us in suspense, I didn't want to spill the beans!)



kmedina said:


> Cool.  Looks like quite a few people were interested in the filming.  You're right about 06-15-12 for the Carsland opening.  I just read it today and could not be happier.  I cannnot wait to see it.



I've got waitlists going at the VGC for a studio or a one bedroom for the 14th through the 16th.  If they don't come through we'll just get up at the crack of dawn and drive in and wait like all the other crazy people!



tksbaskets said:


> Oh Sherry, I know the feeling on BLAB.  I _thought_ my hand-eye coordination was OK....sigh.  I too find myself trying to enjoy the ride for the ride's sake.  I definitely need Bret's coaching
> 
> Bret, I find that if you concentrate on unlocking the Easter egg with your ride partner you don't need to hit as many targets, just the high point ones.  Make sure you sit on the side with the hen house.  I let the boys shoot madly at targets while I concentrate on the hens and fox.
> 
> What I really need to do is have you go with Donald or Grumpy.  My only job with them is to help get the EE and I've always scored well.



I'll have to read up on these EEs!  We always board at the handicapped loading area, so not sure how much choice we have on sides and stuff.  We suck at both BLAB and TSMM, but they are still fun to ride even with stoopid scores!

Hey!  Thanks for the tip on the 27th!  I will probably see you there.  We don't have anything going that day, even our band rehearsal has been canceled due to a concert the preceeding Sunday, so we are free and clear!    I'd be excited to see the merchandise.  We "cleaned up" at the Mickey's of Glendale at the Expo, I'm sure we'll do some damage on this day too!


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> OK!  All caught up again!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh! I can't wait to see Modern Family at Disneyland!  That should be GREAT!
> 
> I can't believe you were caught up in all that!  I heard about it Sunday morning on the news and how they stayed open extra late since guests weren't allowed in until whatever time.  (You haven't said it so in case you were keeping us in suspense, I didn't want to spill the beans!)
> 
> 
> 
> I've got waitlists going at the VGC for a studio or a one bedroom for the 14th through the 16th.  If they don't come through we'll just get up at the crack of dawn and drive in and wait like all the other crazy people!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to read up on these EEs!  We always board at the handicapped loading area, so not sure how much choice we have on sides and stuff.  We suck at both BLAB and TSMM, but they are still fun to ride even with stoopid scores!
> 
> Hey!  Thanks for the tip on the 27th!  I will probably see you there.  We don't have anything going that day, even our band rehearsal has been canceled due to a concert the preceeding Sunday, so we are free and clear!    I'd be excited to see the merchandise.  We "cleaned up" at the Mickey's of Glendale at the Expo, I'm sure we'll do some damage on this day too!



It's nice to hear from you Allison.

I got to check out Modern Family when they finally showed it when they filmed at MS TS. I also heard that they filmed at other lands across DL. I believed they filmed around at the ROA. 

It was so weird to be in the park during that morning. It was great and also bizarre so see DL that empty. I was trying to keep everyone in suspense during the TR that I am telling. But some of the DISers know about that I was in the park that morning since I posted on my TR when I got back to the room in the afternoon. 

It will be really busy in mid June for the grand opening of Cars Land, BVS and the re-opening of Matterhorn. Luckily, I got my room at BWPPI during the first weekend of Cars Land. I am still keeping my options open when DL will announce that they will be doing an AP Sneak Peek. If there is a Sneak Peek and we get in, I will go with those days and cancel the opening day trip.

Riding BLAB and TSMM are so fun. I always do BLAB every time during my trips to DL. I sometimes ride TSMM when it is slow. Not during those insane busy mornings when the park opens at 10am at PP. 

Your welcome. It will be nice to see you and Fran at the AP showcase at Stage 17 on Tuesday the 27th. I will be in LB at the ACC from the 23rd and 25th for the tournament and then I will be back there in two days for the showcase. I am still looking at what to buy during the showcase and what will be happening this summer. I will definitely


----------



## mvf-m11c

Double post


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  March 3, 2012  Part 6*​
After a bizarre day at DL when the park was closed due to the suspicious bag at the esplanade that morning. I enjoyed going on a few rides and taking some pics of the park when it was empty. This was great and bizarre to be in a park when there were barely any people and go on any rides that day. I knew that the less crowded day was coming to an end that morning.

While I was in CC, I head on over to Splash Mountain to go get a FP. While I was in CC, it was also quiet with barely any guests.










I got to Splash Mountain FP machine and got my third FP that day. Like all the other FPs that I got that day, they were about Forty minutes until I was able to use the FP.





When I got my FP, I decided to go back to MS and see what the crowd levels were. I had a hunch that the guests that were outside the park are now inside. So I head on back to MS.





The area around Adventureland now have some people around the area. So I knew that the guests were let in the park.

I was ow at MS, there were the guests walking down MS to go on some rides. So around 10:50am, having the park empty came to a close around 10:50am. It was nice that they let the guests back in the park which means that I am able to go over to DCA and do my favorite rides. I also had to call my DA to tell her that the park is now open to the guests. So I head on out of the park. On the way out, I got pics of the people entering the park. Mostly are the guests that are entering the park while there are few guests leaving the park.






The CM's on the streets were greeting the guests. I would never imagine that the CM's were greeting the guests around the afternoon.




















I remember one of the CM's that talked to me while I was exiting the park that I enjoyed being in the park for those two and a half hours with little wait time. I did tell her that I enjoyed my time at the park that morning, but I was glad that we were able to leave the park and head on over to DCA.
















It was already 10:55am when the guests are now coming in the park.





While I was still in DL at MS TS, I had to get some pics during that bizarre morning.










I exited the park around 11am and saw that there was a long line to get inside DL. The turnstiles in the middle and right side were open to let the guests in the park. The wait was close to the monorail track. Those people are really disappointed and excited to get in the park after being denied for two and a half hours. 















My DA wasn't at DCA right now, so I had to wait for her right by the turnstile at DCA. Over at DCA, the turnstiles at DCA were not that long as DL. So I knew that DCA was going to have low crowds then DL.















My DA finally arrived and we head on over to DCA. I asked her what it was like out at Harbor Blvd that morning around 9:30am. She said that there was a big crowds on the streets of Harbor Blvd of guests waiting to get in DL. The sidewalks were so busy, that the hotel side of Harbor Blvd had some people too. When they finally let the guests in the esplanade, they opened all three security gates on the bus loading side and the lines was half way through the bus loading zone. Talk about a long queue just to go through security. It took her quite some time to get through the security gates. Now we are on our way to DCA.

There were a few people with us through the turnstile, so I knew that it was going to be busy around Condor Flats.










While we were in DCA, we head on over to GRR to get FPs for WoC. We were not planning on seeing WoC that night since we are planning on watching RDCT. But I like to collect FPs so it was a good idea to get some FPs just in case if the fireworks are cancelled due to high winds. I heard that RDCT didn't run on Friday due to high winds. So I hoped that RDCT would be running that night. It is always a good idea to have a backup plan if something goes wrong. 

I didn't know if we would get a blue FP or the yellow FP. But when we got our FPs, we got the blue 8pm WoC FP. While I got my FPs, I asked if the red section was back after the construction. He told me that the red section is now gone and only the blue and yellow FPs are distributed at GRR. It was interesting to hear the the red section is gone, but after the construction right by the viewing area and LMR.

After getting the FPs, we head on over to PP and go on MFW. We don't know what the wait times will be like since both parks just opened about 30 minutes. Interesting to see that it wasn't that busy at DCA.

GRR still under refurbishment.










We were close to PP and that will be told on the next post.


----------



## franandaj

I really don't want to be there on opening day for Carsland, and am really hoping for some soft opening previews. However, when you are in a relationship, there is give and take. I do have to say that for me facing the crowds on opening say of Carsland is a much easier sacrifice (especially if the waitlist cones through) than say going to the parade in downtown LA for the Lakers"threepeat". I know you're a basketball fan, but I'm not a sports fan or downtown LA fan so you can see where Carsland is a much easier tradeoff!

I hope your trip at the end of the month goes smoothly, I just realized that is our band concert weekend, so we'll be up in LA most of the time except for sleeping!

I'll look for you on the 27th!


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> I really don't want to be there on opening day for Carsland, and am really hoping for some soft opening previews. However, when you are in a relationship, there is give and take. I do have to say that for me facing the crowds on opening say of Carsland is a much easier sacrifice (especially if the waitlist cones through) than say going to the parade in downtown LA for the Lakers"threepeat". I know you're a basketball fan, but I'm not a sports fan or downtown LA fan so you can see where Carsland is a much easier tradeoff!
> 
> I hope your trip at the end of the month goes smoothly, I just realized that is our band concert weekend, so we'll be up in LA most of the time except for sleeping!
> 
> I'll look for you on the 27th!



Same here, I really don't want to be there on opening day at Cars Land, but if we don't get in during the sneak peek I might have no choice but to go during the opening day. I remember going on the opening day of WoC back in 2010 and waited a long time that morning just to get a FP. I would guess with Cars Land opening this summer, it will be way busier then WoC. I don't experience rides or new lands that are officially opened to the public, so I know that it will be busy. At least it won't be as bad as waiting for a parade of a major sports championship. 

Thank you. Too bad that we have to push the date back one day and we will be leaving on Friday instead of Thursday. So right now, I will just be in the park on Saturday for the upcoming trip.

When DCA opens at 10am, I am heading on over to Stage 17 immediately.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
Where is stage 17?
TK


----------



## franandaj

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> Where is stage 17?
> TK



Though I'm not Bret, Stage 17 is in the Hollywood Pictures Backlot. I get Stage 12 & 17 confused, but it's either the building between the Muppets and Monsters Inc where they used to have the Millionaire game or the building that is to the left of the Hyperion theater on the other side of the false street.


----------



## tksbaskets

franandaj said:


> Though I'm not Bret, Stage 17 is in the Hollywood Pictures Backlot. I get Stage 12 & 17 confused, but it's either the building between the Muppets and Monsters Inc where they used to have the Millionaire game or the building that is to the left of the Hyperion theater on the other side of the false street.



Ah...I know of both buildings (thanks Alison!)  I take it they hold events in such places?  

TK


----------



## kmedina

Alsion,

Even though you are not happy about Fran's desire to see the Carsland opening, I would love to hear about it if you end up going.  I know you have a couple PTRs going already, but a mini TR would be awesome.  

Bret,
Those are cool facts about the engines.  Thanks for sharing.  It was almost 11am before everyone else came in.  Wow!  That means the people that got there early probably did most of their must list by then.  It is/was very smart of you to get backup fastpasses for WoC just in case.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> Where is stage 17?
> TK





franandaj said:


> Though I'm not Bret, Stage 17 is in the Hollywood Pictures Backlot. I get Stage 12 & 17 confused, but it's either the building between the Muppets and Monsters Inc where they used to have the Millionaire game or the building that is to the left of the Hyperion theater on the other side of the false street.



Just as Allison pointed out that Stage 17 is right between the Muppets and Monsters Inc. 




kmedina said:


> Bret,
> Those are cool facts about the engines.  Thanks for sharing.  It was almost 11am before everyone else came in.  Wow!  That means the people that got there early probably did most of their must list by then.  It is/was very smart of you to get backup fastpasses for WoC just in case.



Your welcome Kim. Just before 11am when both parks were open. The people that were in DL that morning head on out of the park and went on over to DCA. It is a good idea to get WoC FPs even if you don't plan on seeing it that day.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  March 3, 2012  Part 7*​
Now it's time to get back to the TR. After getting WoC FPs at GRR, we head on over to PP to go on our favorite ride at DCA which is MFW. For the people that follow my previous DL TR's, I always go on MFW to get aerial photos of DCA especially the construction site at Cars Land which is opening in about 3 months. 

When we were in PP, it didn't seem that crowded as I have expected when the guests were let in the park just before 11am. Maybe all of a sudden, TSMM would not that be crowded so we head down towards TSMM to see what the wait time is.











We got to TSMM and the wait time was only 10 minutes, but when we went through the queue it was about less then 5 minutes to get on the ride. I was so stoked that we didn't have to wait that long. This might be the shortest queue I have ever seen on TSMM. I thought that the queue would be at least 15-20 minutes since we got in the park a little late. But it looks like that most of the guests were around Condor Flats when they got in the park. 






Boy it looks empty at TSMM.















My DA was excited to go on TSMM after a long time. When we finished, I only got 208,800 points and my DA got 112,000 points which is the highest she has ever got on TSMM. I was of course the highests score in our car. But I know that I could have done better. I didn't hit the secret targets from break the plates, ring toss and dart game. My arm was getting tired when we pulled the string a lot of times during the ride. 






After getting off the ride, we checked out what the wait time would be at TSMM. The queue was so short, we could have gotten back on the ride. We decided to go on MFW instead of going back on TSMM. I know TK that you and your DS would easily go on TSMM again and again during that short wait time.











The queue was not inside the building so the wait time was close to 10 minutes.










So we head on over to MFW.










When we got to MFW, we always go with the non-swinging gondolla since we don't like the swinging part and the car can be steady so I can get some pics of Cars Land.





Here are pics from Cars Land so it will be a two post. So enjoy the pics of Cars Land during the construction.





The Matterhorn during its construction










Cadillac Range










You can barely see it, but you can Mator's Junkyard Jamboree tractors covered up










There were some CM's out on the track of Radiator Springs Racers










Cozy Cone Motel










That's it for this post and I will be back with more tomorrow.


----------



## tksbaskets

Bret,
You had an EXCELLENT score on TSMM!  I think I've only topped 200K once.  Your DA had a very good score as well.

You are darned right my guys and I would have continuted to ride TSMM until our fore arms burned or the line was > 45 minute wait.  Whichever came first.

I'm so glad you were able to ride MFW in a non-swining car.  I can't belive how much Cars Land has changed since you have been showing us the construction from MFW.  Makes me want to plan a quick trip to DL this summer.  Only if I hit the lottery 

I think the Radiator Springs Racers will be very similar to the Test Track at EPCOT don't you?

Are you getting excited for the opening of Cars Land?  I sure hope they do a preview for the AP holders like you!

looking forward to the next post. 
TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Bret,
> You had an EXCELLENT score on TSMM!  I think I've only topped 200K once.  Your DA had a very good score as well.
> 
> You are darned right my guys and I would have continuted to ride TSMM until our fore arms burned or the line was > 45 minute wait.  Whichever came first.
> 
> I'm so glad you were able to ride MFW in a non-swining car.  I can't belive how much Cars Land has changed since you have been showing us the construction from MFW.  Makes me want to plan a quick trip to DL this summer.  Only if I hit the lottery
> 
> I think the Radiator Springs Racers will be very similar to the Test Track at EPCOT don't you?
> 
> Are you getting excited for the opening of Cars Land?  I sure hope they do a preview for the AP holders like you!
> 
> looking forward to the next post.
> TK



Thank you TK for the compliments on TSMM. 

I knew that you and your sons would easily ride TSMM during that short wait. When I first saw the queue that morning when we got off TSMM, I remember that you and your family rode TSMM a lot during your trip this year. You could have easily got on the ride 5-10 times that afternoon until the queue was almost towards 45+ wait time.

As you know, I don't like riding the swinging car. It just makes me feel sick when I ride in the swinging car. It has been so fun going on MFW and seeing all that work being done on Cars Land and especially the LMR. I can't believe four years have gone by and the land was once the lion king parking lot which was another great spot to get to the park and now it is home of the newest land at DCA this summer.

RSR will be very similar to TT at EPCOT. The track and ride cars are the same when I compare both of them. It is a big slot car race track. But the only difference between both of them that RSR it is better theme then TT. 

I have been waiting since 2008 when Cars Land was mentioned as part of the DCA expansion plan. I am just hoping to go through a AP sneak peek instead of going during the official opening of Cars Land. It will be a very busy that first weekend and it will be the same for the whole year. 

Thank you TK.


----------



## kmedina

Wow.  You really got some great shots.  Radiator Springs looks done.  I am getting soo excited about our trip.  This may be the first time ever that we spend more time at DCA than Dl.  I love MWF.  The line is always long when we go, so we do not always ride it.  Although, we do TSMM even when the line is an hour long.  That is my favorite ride there.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Wow.  You really got some great shots.  Radiator Springs looks done.  I am getting soo excited about our trip.  This may be the first time ever that we spend more time at DCA than Dl.  I love MWF.  The line is always long when we go, so we do not always ride it.  Although, we do TSMM even when the line is an hour long.  That is my favorite ride there.  Thanks for the update.



Thank you Kim. Radiator Springs is almost there, maybe just one month when they finish up the little details of RS. Glad that you are getting excited for your trip. If you don't want to wait during the lone queue for MFW, I would do MFW after TSMM in the morning since they don't get a long queue in the morning. 

Your welcome Kim.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  March 3, 2012  Part 8*​
Now for more pics from MFW.

You can see some CM's on the RSR track doing some testing.





There were some CM's also on the top of the courthouse

























Luigi's Casa Della Tires and Flo's V8 Cafe

























You can barely see  any construction work over at Buena Vista Street










Back to Cars Land






























Carthay Circle Theater looks great from MFW.





There is something going on that morning















After we got off MFW, we were about to head on our next destination. But that will be on the next post for tomorrow.


----------



## franandaj

tksbaskets said:


> Ah...I know of both buildings (thanks Alison!)  I take it they hold events in such places?
> 
> TK



Well during F&W, when they still had it.    They used Stage 17 for one of the events that I attended "Taste", where you paid a flat fee and could taste small plates from all the various chefs around the DL Resort.

Stage 12 was used for the wine & spirits demos, as well as the tapas kitchen.  They also had the F&W gift shop and the Stella Artois sponsored lounge.  Also when choirs and bands perform at the Hollywood Pictures backlot stage during the Community Arts Showcase, that area is used for warming up and storing instrument cases.



kmedina said:


> Alsion,
> 
> Even though you are not happy about Fran's desire to see the Carsland opening, I would love to hear about it if you end up going.  I know you have a couple PTRs going already, but a mini TR would be awesome.



I don't know if you've just read the recent updates or gone back to read the whole thing in my PTRs, but I cover anything "interesting" going on in my life, (which is usually also Disney related), so if we end up at Carsland, it will show up in a PTR....


Bret, 
How do you get such great pictures from MFW?  I can't figure out how to get the pictures without the grates!  I tried the swinging Goldolas on my last trip and they were awful!   

I like your reasons for riding the MFW and you get such great pictures.  I tried the same thing and tried miserably.


----------



## kmedina

More great pictures.  It looks so awesome.  I am trying to decide whether or not I should show them to DS or let him be surprised when we get there.



franandaj said:


> I don't know if you've just read the recent updates or gone back to read the whole thing in my PTRs, but I cover anything "interesting" going on in my life, (which is usually also Disney related), so if we end up at Carsland, it will show up in a PTR....



I came in when it was already pretty long (just as I did with Bret).  I have read every update since I've come in but have not read much of the backdated stuff.  If I ever get the time, I want to read as much of the older stuff as I can on yours, PIO's and Bret's.  They were all highly recommended, so I figured better late than never.  I cannot wait to read about it in your PTR then.  I hope you go and have a good time.


----------



## deejdigsdis

All caught up again!

How strange to see TSMM with such a short line.  TK's idea of !

I loved all the pictures taken from MFW.  I called in DS6 to scroll through with me.  He enjoyed pointing out all of the things he recognized from the "Cars" movie.  I can't believe how much DCA has changed since I went for the first time in Nov. 2009 -- ending my 13 year Disneyland drought.  I'm really looking forward to seeing Cars Land with my boys, nieces and nephews this fall.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> More great pictures.  It looks so awesome.  I am trying to decide whether or not I should show them to DS or let him be surprised when we get there.



Thank you Kim. 




deejdigsdis said:


> All caught up again!
> 
> How strange to see TSMM with such a short line.  TK's idea of !
> 
> I loved all the pictures taken from MFW.  I called in DS6 to scroll through with me.  He enjoyed pointing out all of the things he recognized from the "Cars" movie.  I can't believe how much DCA has changed since I went for the first time in Nov. 2009 -- ending my 13 year Disneyland drought.  I'm really looking forward to seeing Cars Land with my boys, nieces and nephews this fall.



Hi Deej,

It was weird to see TSMM that short that morning. TK would easily love to go on TSMM with just a short wait.

Thank you. You and your family will love it.

I been away yesterday and it will be a good idea to get back to the TR. So stay tune later tonight.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I can't believe my next trip back down to SoCal is less than one week. So I need to finish my previous TR before I head down. So let's get started on the next post.

*Day 2  March 3, 2012  Part 9*​
After getting the aerial photos of Cars Land from MFW, it is now time to do some more different activities at DCA. My DA wanted to see the Blue Sky Cellar to see all the new updates for Cars Land. On the way over to the BSC, TSMM queue is already at the street so the wait time is immediately at 40+ minute. PP is started to pick up with more and more guests in the park.










The tarps of the bridge heading towards Pacific Wharf is down and it looks way better.





The bridge is opened to everyone so we went through it towards Pacific Wharf. Before we went to BSC, we stopped at Boudin Bakery to get some bread. On the way over, we saw the construction over at the former Mission Tortilla Factory which will be turned into the Ghirardelli Soda Fountain and Chocolate Shop later at the end of Spring to beginning of Summer.
















We head on over to Boudin Bakery and went through the tour and got some bread samples. While we exited the Boudin Bakery, my DA wanted to get some bread at Pacific Wharf.

After that we head on over to the BSC. I also had to get some pics of the re-painted bridge. The bridge looks way better then it was the last time I seen it.















We got to the BSC and I showed my DA a great view of Cars Land at the BSC. 















We went inside and I had to get some close-up pictures of the art work of Cars Land that I forgot to get on Friday.










The Matterhorn new vehicle designs















After looking around the BSC, we watched the Cars Land presentation. She was so excited to see the presentation and learned more about Cars Land. It might not as much when we did the Cars Land presentation at the D23 Expo last year, but it was a great presentation.

When we exited the BSC, I started to feel a little sick so we decided to leave the park and go back to the hotel. The park crowd level starting to pick up and the weather was great in the high 70s. I had some hot wings on Friday night at the ESPN Zone and my stomach was not feeling well. So we decided it was the best way to call it for the day and relax that afternoon.

on the way out we went through to see the BVS





Over at Condor Flats is so crowded.





When we exited DCA, there were a lot of cheer leading girls out at the esplanade as well as other guests. The turnstiles over at DL were just as crowded when I left the park that morning. Good thing that we are now leaving the park since it will be really crowded today in the afternoon. Since we have done our priority rides and shows, there wasn't much to do that afternoon. I was feeling sick so it was a good idea to head on out of the park and rest for tonight.





We got back to the hotel around 1pm. So we stayed in our room until it was time to do the fireworks. That will be told on the next report.


----------



## franandaj

Great update!  I hope you have a good time on your trip!  We'll be up in Hollywood doing a rehearsal/concert that weekend so it will be crazy.  I'm so glad you let me know about the preview thing because we are definitely doing that!

I found out a little more information about the 27th.  They are going to hand out wrist bands for people to come back and do the thing in timed increments so that no one is stuck waiting in a line all day, kind of like FPs.  What time does your flight get in?  When does your return flight leave?  

I'm thinking we will get there as early as possible (and that's not very early considering how we roll, but we'll do our best). Maybe they will give the wrist bands out prior to DCA opening and we can go somewhere and get some coffee or hit DL while waiting for DCA to open. If we make it that early.  I hope that we can actually do the crack of dawn kind of thing (which is not normally us, but when Disney is involved, you never know!)


----------



## deejdigsdis

I love those lights that line the street in Radiator Springs.

I never did make it to the tortilla factory, so I'm really looking forward to the Ghirardelli Soda Fountain and Chocolate Shop.  I would choose chocolate over a tortilla any day!  My husband would choose the tortilla over chocolate, though.  I can't wait to try out that place.

Sorry to hear you weren't feeling well.  I hope a rest did you some good and you were ready to go back for the fireworks.


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> Great update!  I hope you have a good time on your trip!  We'll be up in Hollywood doing a rehearsal/concert that weekend so it will be crazy.  I'm so glad you let me know about the preview thing because we are definitely doing that!
> 
> I found out a little more information about the 27th.  They are going to hand out wrist bands for people to come back and do the thing in timed increments so that no one is stuck waiting in a line all day, kind of like FPs.  What time does your flight get in?  When does your return flight leave?
> 
> I'm thinking we will get there as early as possible (and that's not very early considering how we roll, but we'll do our best). Maybe they will give the wrist bands out prior to DCA opening and we can go somewhere and get some coffee or hit DL while waiting for DCA to open. If we make it that early.  I hope that we can actually do the crack of dawn kind of thing (which is not normally us, but when Disney is involved, you never know!)



Thank you Allison. I might be lucky to even go on one ride next week because of the tournament at LB. But we'll wait and see what it is like next weekend. I might not go if I do well at the tournament.

Thank you for the information of the wrist bands for the AP holders to come back to Stage 17. That will be good that we don't have to wait in line while the other AP holders are trying to get inside on the 27th. My flight will leave at 6am at SMF and I should arrive around 8am at SNA (Orange County). My flight leaves at 9pm at SNA that night.

When I get to SNA and take the Disney Express bus to the GCH, I am heading straight towards DCA. I am not even stopping at DL maybe until after the preview to go on the monorail and take photos of BVS. It will be very interesting to see what the Tuesday will be like during the DCA showcase at Stage 17. 

Thank you for the information Allison.




deejdigsdis said:


> I love those lights that line the street in Radiator Springs.
> 
> I never did make it to the tortilla factory, so I'm really looking forward to the Ghirardelli Soda Fountain and Chocolate Shop.  I would choose chocolate over a tortilla any day!  My husband would choose the tortilla over chocolate, though.  I can't wait to try out that place.
> 
> Sorry to hear you weren't feeling well.  I hope a rest did you some good and you were ready to go back for the fireworks.



I really do miss the Mission Tortilla factory especially my DA since we always go in there for a tortilla after a nice day at DCA. It will be interesting to see what Gharardelli will be like when it opens in a few months.

It was not bad, I rested up for a few hours and I was ready to go that Saturday night. As always, I look forward to the night shows at the parks which is my favorite time. I need to upload the pictures so stay tune for the next update.

Thank you Deej.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Before I do my next update during my TR tonight, I have some important news for the people that follow my TR. I am canceling my one day trip to DL during the DCA showcase because of unexpected business work that day. I was really disappointed to hear that I have to cancel my trip on Tuesday on the 27th. But business comes first before pleasure. Looks like I will have to wait during the summertime to get my hands on the new DCA merchandise.


----------



## kaoden39

I'm sorry to hear that.  I think that you are right business does come first.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.  I think that you are right business does come first.



Thanks Michele. It was disappointing at first but if I want to come back to DL in the future, I need to work in order to come back. At least I can hear it from these Disney sites about the showcase.


Now lets get back to the next update.

*Day 2  March 3, 2012  Part 10*​
After a great morning and decent afternoon, it was time to head on back to DL for the nighttime events. Since I had the stomach ache in the afternoon, we stayed in the room until it was time to head on back to DL. Luckily, my stomach was feeling better when I was resting in the room. 

It was around 5:30pm when we left the room and back to DL for RDCT fireworks which started at 8:45pm. The fireworks mostly start at 8:45pm instead of 9:30pm which it usually happens during the summertime, but it makes it easier for the fireworks to start early so we can enjoy more time at the parks. 

I brought my video camera and tripod with me for the fireworks. For the people that follow my previous TR's, I always bring my camera and tripod with me for the nighttime shows. I got to remember one day to bring my video camera with me so I can videotape the rides. I know skiingfast (Matt) said that I should try to videotape the rides, but the only problem about it is that most of the rides are in the dark and are blurry a lot. 

There was some daylight when we left BWPPI





When we got to the esplanade, it was a usual busy night around the esplanade. It took quite awhile to get through the turnstiles. There were a lot of people waiting for the 6:30pm parade. So we just walked past all the people and towards the Hub to get a good spot for RDCT.
















Already 6:10pm & in 20 minutes the 2nd Soundsational parade so we had to hurry over to the Hub.





When we got to the Hub, there were a few people waiting for the fireworks, but we did get my usual spot on the right side middle in front of SB castle. But one of the CM's came up to me and asked if we were here for the firework. He told us that the fireworks is cancelled tonight. My DA was shock to hear that and it wasn't windy that night. The CM told us that it has been windy the last couple of days and they had to cancel the fireworks. I remember on Friday night that the fireworks didn't run due to high winds. It wouldn't surprise me to hear that the fireworks would be cancel due to high winds. This is not like at WDW MK where they will run the fireworks even on a windy day.

When we packed all our stuff, I told my DA that we did get FPs for the 8pm WoC show. So getting the WoC FPs was a good idea even when the fireworks were cancel. I also asked her if she wanted to do F! that night. But she would rather see WoC instead of F!. I really need to see F! one day since I haven't done it since August during the D23 Expo with HydroGuy. 

We head on straight out of DL and head on over to DCA. It was already 5:15pm and the queue for WoC is up so we had to hurry on over to DCA PP to get our spot. We had to get out of DL because Soundsational parade was about to start shortly.






The streets were really busy before the parade.





We got out of DL with about 10 minutes until the parade and head on over to DCA.










When we past through the turnstiles, it was kind of busy at Condor Flats. But what do you expect when it is close to the entrance/exit of the park. I can't wait until Buena Vista Street is opened this summer. 

We walked really fast all the way over to PP to get in the queue. Luckily when we got to PP, the queue only had about 10 to 20 people in front of us. When we got in the queue right by the LM ride, we didn't have dinner so I left the queue while my DA waited in line. She wanted me to go to Lucky Fortune Cookery to get rice bowls that night. This is like our usual quick counter restaurant at DCA where we have to get something there. 

While I was walking on over to Pacific Wharf, Cadillac Range was lite up that night so I had to get a picture of it.





It was really packed at Pacific Wharf. When I got the food, I head on back to the queue. 

When I got back the queue waiting area was already towards the light towere where is was circling around the area. Luckily my DA was in the queue so we can get a good spot. While wer were in the queue, I asked one of the CM's if the area where the firehydrant was useable again. He said that the fire hydrant spot was okay to use after the construction was finished just about a week ago. We were so thrilled to hear that we would get the fire hydrant spot. I was about to get a closer spot at the lagoon to see the show closer, but I wouldn't be able to videotape it since my camera could get wet. 

I also saw that the yellow queue is on the other side of the viewing area. The preferred is stil the same in the middle. At least we know where the queues will be if they are still going to have the blue, yellow and preferred sections.

Here are some pics of the queue from the blue section




















The queue is starting to fill up with more and more guests ready to go in the viewing area to get their spots.





Around 6:50pm, the CM's started to let all the guests with FPs for the 8pm WoC show to enter the viewing area. I was a little bit surprise to see that everyone was let in 10 minutes earlier then at the designated time at 7pm. This isn't the first time since they opened the viewing area late or early. In the past, we were let in very early or late about 30 minutes until the show. It only depends on how fast the CM's get the viewing area prepared for the show. 

When we got to the blue section, we got the fire hydrant spot while all the other guests were heading down towards the viewing area. It still looks the same as always where you see the show from the fire hydrant spot. The areas below are filling quickly while there was no one around us right at the back.




































My tripod is already to go for the show.





While we were waiting, I had my dinner at LFC which was orange chicken.





While I was eating, more and more people started to head on down towards the viewing area. I remember that one family was telling each other that they should have gotten in the queue earlier for the viewing area. But I assume that they will be in front of some other family or with a bad spot. If you want to get a railing view get there early at the designated queues so you can get a great spot. If you come late, you have to find a spot and have to make with it. 

I will be back tomorrow with more from that Saturday night which was saved thanks to getting a FP that bizarre Saturday.


----------



## tksbaskets

Lots to catch up on.  A tornado hit our little town on Thursday and although we are just fine we've been busy in our community with clean up and helping.  Keep our town in your thoughts.  100 homes damaged, 13 completely destroyed, no injuries that needed more than a band aid and no loss of life.  Thank goodness for tornado warning sirens.

Now I can enjoy the DIS boards.



mvf-m11c said:


> Hi Deej,
> 
> It was weird to see TSMM that short that morning. TK would easily love to go on TSMM with just a short wait.
> 
> Thank you. You and your family will love it.
> 
> I been away yesterday and it will be a good idea to get back to the TR. So stay tune later tonight.



You've got that right Deej and Bret!



deejdigsdis said:


> I love those lights that line the street in Radiator Springs.
> 
> I never did make it to the tortilla factory, so I'm really looking forward to the Ghirardelli Soda Fountain and Chocolate Shop.  I would choose chocolate over a tortilla any day!  My husband would choose the tortilla over chocolate, though.  I can't wait to try out that place.
> 
> Sorry to hear you weren't feeling well.  I hope a rest did you some good and you were ready to go back for the fireworks.



What a bummer to be under the weather at Disneyland  Glad you were quickly back to ship shape.  I hadn't heard about the Tortilla factory closing.  We love that place.   Change is good right?

Bret, did the fire hydrant get painted green?
TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Lots to catch up on.  A tornado hit our little town on Thursday and although we are just fine we've been busy in our community with clean up and helping.  Keep our town in your thoughts.  100 homes damaged, 13 completely destroyed, no injuries that needed more than a band aid and no loss of life.  Thank goodness for tornado warning sirens.
> 
> Now I can enjoy the DIS boards.
> 
> 
> 
> You've got that right Deej and Bret!
> 
> 
> 
> What a bummer to be under the weather at Disneyland  Glad you were quickly back to ship shape.  I hadn't heard about the Tortilla factory closing.  We love that place.   Change is good right?
> 
> Bret, did the fire hydrant get painted green?
> TK



I will definitely keep my thoughts and prayers for your community and hope everything is alright. 

I could have easily stayed at the parks, but the crowd levels that afternoon was picking up and it didn't make any sense to push it since we have done DL a lot of times. Good thing I got that rest that afternoon so we could enjoy a nice time at DL. The Tortilla factory closed just before the summertime. My DA loved that place so much that she was disappointed to hear that it was closing for Ghiarardelli this upcoming months. Some would say that this change was a bad idea, but we'll wait and see what it will be like.

The fire hydrant at the blue section was originally yellow, but they changed it green last year to match the scenery at PP.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  March 3, 2012  Part 11*​
We got our usual spots right by the fire hydrant at the blue section for the 8pm WoC show. While we were waiting, I was on my iPad checking up on the threads to see what was going on while my DA was reading a book. It was very nice that the section where the fire hydrant was reopened before our trip or we would have to watch the show from a different spot. 

Most of the people that were in the blue section were heading on down to the viewing area. 





There were no people on the railings on the back side while we were waiting for the 8pm show.





LM ride




















I got some pictures of Cadillac Range with the lights on










PP bridge sign





Still no people around our area just yet





Just around 5 minutes until the show, more and more people started to show up. 





MFW all ready to go for the show










WoC 8pm show started and here are some pics that I took during the show.



































After WoC was over, we packed all of our stuff and head on out of DCA and over to DL for our next nighttime show. No it's not the fireworks since they were cancel due to high winds that night. It didn't seem like it was windy that night. Our next stop was to head on over to IASW to see "The Magic, The Memories, & You!" which has a new segment. I was excited to see the holiday version last year and was looking forward to see the prince and princess MMY segment. 

While we were walking alot of other people were trying to get on out of the park.










Around Condor Flats was just a mess with all those people that were exiting the park and entering the park. It almost took about 10 minutes to get out of DCA and over to the Esplanade. That is it for this post and I will try to get some more done tonight.


----------



## franandaj

mvf-m11c said:


> Before I do my next update during my TR tonight, I have some important news for the people that follow my TR. I am canceling my one day trip to DL during the DCA showcase because of unexpected business work that day. I was really disappointed to hear that I have to cancel my trip on Tuesday on the 27th. But business comes first before pleasure. Looks like I will have to wait during the summertime to get my hands on the new DCA merchandise.



I'm sorry you're not going to make it for the preview.  If there is anything specific you are interested in, we could possibly pick it up for you.  We plan on being there, but then you never know...


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> I'm sorry you're not going to make it for the preview.  If there is anything specific you are interested in, we could possibly pick it up for you.  We plan on being there, but then you never know...



It's no problem. This was a tough decision but if I want to keep on doing these trips, I have to work more and more.

Hope you have a great time at the showcase.

The next post will be up shortly tonight.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  March 3, 2012  Part 12*​
We got back to DL around 8:40pm and the fireworks were not running that night. Luckily we got the FPs for WoC so we didn't miss a nighttime show that night. I was hoping that RDCT would run that night, but it was nice to see WoC that night. 

When we were heading on over to FL, we knew that it was early and most of the people would be at IASW for MMY until it is time for the show. So we decided to head on over to Adventureland to get a treat. Can you guess what we were thinking of getting that night?





















When we got closer to the Hub, we couldn't go through Adventureland since it is an exit if you are around Adventureland and NOS. So we had to go through Frontierland to head on over to the Tiki Juice Bar. Yes, we needed a Dole Whip that night after WoC. 

We only had to wait about 5 minutes in the queue to get a dole whip. When we got our dole whip, we head on over to FL so we can get a good spot to see MMY. But when we got there, it was way early so we sat around the area where the snack carts are located at FL.
















When we finished our dole whips, we head on over to IASW for the 9:30pm MMY show. It was about 10 minutes until it was time for the show and there was nobody around the area until about 5 minutes. 

While we were waiting for the show, I took some pics of IASW with the one touch color.




















Now it was time for the 9:30pm MMY show with the new segment. Here are some pics of the new segment. Some of the pics were from my camera while some of them are from my video that I edited as pictures.









































I haven't uploaded the video of the new segment and I might not upload it since the quality was not that great. I do apologize to everyone that I couldn't upload the video.

After MMY, we head on over to Mickey's ToonTown Train Depot to ride the DLRR. But I will get that on the next post for tomorrow.


----------



## kmedina

So much has changed since the last time I was there.  It is cool to see your pictures.  That orange chicken looks so good.  I am hungry now.  We saw the MMY show in December at WDW.  What is the new segment?  Do you mean the princess scenes?  Looks like you had a great night despite the lack of fireworks.  I hope your stomach was feeling better by then.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> So much has changed since the last time I was there.  It is cool to see your pictures.  That orange chicken looks so good.  I am hungry now.  We saw the MMY show in December at WDW.  What is the new segment?  Do you mean the princess scenes?  Looks like you had a great night despite the lack of fireworks.  I hope your stomach was feeling better by then.



Thank you Kim. The food at Lucky Fortune Cookery is really good and this is one of our restaurants that we must eat during our visit. I also like to eat at Royal Street Veranda for the gumbo. But I haven't done it for quite some time since I always try different restaurants or just don't have the time.

MMY is a very nice show that projects videos on IASW and Cinderella Castle at the MK. Both shows are similar, but the only difference between both shows is that Cinderella Castle's is taller while IASW is more wider. I like both versions of MMY, but I really like IASW more then MK because of the facade of IASW while Cinderella Castle has the brick layers. I believe when you were back at WDW to see MMY, they had a Christmas segment of MMY in the middle of the original one. Then during my trip, you can see that they added the princess part of the show where the Holiday version is set up. You can also check out my videos on youtube that I took. 

Here are both IASWH and Cinderella Castle MMY:
"The Magic, The Memories, and You!" at Disneyland with the Holiday Segment 11/18/11 

"The Magic, The Memories, and You!" at Walt Disney World with the Holiday Segment 12/12/11 

It was disappointing that the fireworks were not running that night, but we went with plan B and saw WoC that night which I like to watch all the time. I would still prefer F! over WoC any day, but if we watched F! at 9pm, we would not be able to see the 9:30pm MMY show. We couldn't see the earlier MMY since we will be saving our spots for the first show of F!.

My stomach was feeling better that night, but it was still bothering me just a little.


Now lets get back to the TR.

*Day 2  March 3, 2012  Part 13*​
After watching "The Magic, The Memories, & You!", we decided it was time to head on back to the hotel and call it for the night. We thought about stayin in the park to do some other rides, but we were tired after being the parks for about 4 hours. I know that doesn't seem a long time to be at both parks. But we just like to get a lot of rest after a busy day at the parks. But we didn't spend a lot of times at the parks like we usually do after I got sick. 

So we decided to take the DLRR at MTT station so we don't have to walk all the way down towards MS. We haven't rode the DLRR during our trip and it was nice to ride it that night.






The steam engine that arrived was the E.P. Ripley Engine #2 along with the Excursion cars, but the queue was so long because of the people that watch MMY head on over to the station.





When we board, we were told that the TL station was not opened during our visit. So we past the TL station on our way towards the MS station. That's why there were only 3 trains running that day. It has been along time since one of the stations were closed during my visit. 
















Now passing the TL sation where there isn't much construction going on.





It looks like that they are doing small touches at the TL station.





When we got to the MS station, there were a lot of people heading on out of the park as we are. Now it was the time to head on back to BWPPI to call it for the night.





We head on out of DL around 10pm and head on back to BWPPI to call it for the night. I just didn't even want to stay in the park even though the hours were extended by one hour to the lockdown that morning.

This was a very bizarre day. The day started just like a normal day at the park and all of a sudden, I was wondering where were the crowds that morning. Then I found out just as I was about to head on out of the park and over to DL that the resort was on lock down due to the suspicious package at the esplanade. I did feel bad for all those other people who were not allowed in the park that night. That's why I like going to the park early in the morning while the park was not that crowded. I got to do some rides that I haven't done for quite some time that morning. I got a lot of great pics of the park while it was partially empty. 

It was bad at first that I was sick that morning, but this was suppose to be a relaxation trip so it was a good idea to head on back to the room to rest up for that night. If was disappointed that RDCT was cancelled that night, but we went with plan B and saw WoC that night. We could have done F!, but then we can't see MMY that night. It was nice to see MMY with the new princess segment. 

Now that Saturday is completed, here is the saddest part of the trip which is the last day. I will get this TR done before I head back to Southern California in  four days.


----------



## kmedina

You're right about the MMY show.  It looks cooler on the Dl link you p
rovided.  We have not been to Dl since 2010, so I have not seen it there 
yet.  It was a strange day and it ended seeing a train stop closed.  Even strange days are awesome though, and you are already going back again.  Cool.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> You're right about the MMY show.  It looks cooler on the Dl link you p
> rovided.  We have not been to Dl since 2010, so I have not seen it there
> yet.  It was a strange day and it ended seeing a train stop closed.  Even strange days are awesome though, and you are already going back again.  Cool.



Thank you Kim. That was one strange day at DL. I knew about the TL station being closed due to refurbishment. It was just like the time when I went to WDW last year during the Holiday season when the former Toontown Railroad Station closed due to the construction of the new FL. Part of FL is now opened just about a week ago and the new FL station at the MK looks really nice.

Just like that, I will be back at DL in just a couple of days. It depends on how long I spend my time at the Long Beach Convention Center on Saturday during the tournament. If I don't do well at the tournament, I will definitely be heading on over to DL in the afternoon or night. It will depend on how the day goes.


----------



## deejdigsdis

You were smart to have a Plan B in place after the fireworks were cancelled.  I often listen to the soundtrack for RDCT on our Disney Parks CD.  I sure miss some of that old stuff...Remain Seated Please on the Matterhorn, the Pirate battle, etc.

I really need to give Lucky Fortune Cookery a try sometime.  Your Orange Chicken looked so good!

Ending the night with a ride on the DLRR sounds nice.

Have fun on your upcoming trip!

*TK*...how scary about the tornado!  I'm glad your family is OK.  How goes the cleanup?


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
I just love your nighttime photos!  We've never seen the memories show live.  So many things to keep us coming back to DL 

Deej - the tornado clean up is slow.  Many chain saws running all weekend.  We've had record high temp so that has made the clean up easier.  Today's e-paper warned of people coming around with insurance scams.  Think 'ambulance chasers'.  What is wrong with some people.  Thanks for keeping our town in your thoughts.  The community support has been wonderful.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> You were smart to have a Plan B in place after the fireworks were cancelled.  I often listen to the soundtrack for RDCT on our Disney Parks CD.  I sure miss some of that old stuff...Remain Seated Please on the Matterhorn, the Pirate battle, etc.
> 
> I really need to give Lucky Fortune Cookery a try sometime.  Your Orange Chicken looked so good!
> 
> Ending the night with a ride on the DLRR sounds nice.
> 
> Have fun on your upcoming trip!



Thanks Deej. We could have watch F! that night. But we wouldn't be able to see MMY that night if we did F! instead of WoC. I also have RDCT soundtrack on my itunes and on my iPad. But I can watch RDCT every time. Just like you Deej, I also do miss some of the old soundtracks of the old rides at DL. I also miss the Submarine Voyage soundtrack which is one of my favorites. 

Lucky Fortune Cookery is a very nice quick counter service to have Asian cuisine. 

It is always great to ride the DLRR or monorail to end a night at DL.

Thank you Deej. 



tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> I just love your nighttime photos!  We've never seen the memories show live.  So many things to keep us coming back to DL



Thank you TK. Some people don't like MMY and some do. It is an amazing show and you definitely got to see it in person since you can barely see the whole show on picture or video. There is a lot of things to come back to DL in the future. It will be very interesting to see what TDA management will do when Cars Land is completed this summer.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  March 4, 2012  Part 1*​
After having a bizarre day on Saturday, Sunday is the last day of the relaxation trip which is always the saddest part of any trip. I can't believe it the trip was already over and we had a great time during our visit. 

It was around 7am when I got up, but my DA was tired from last night so she decided to not get up that morning. After remembering that DL was on lockdown on Saturday due to the suspicious bag at the esplanade, I would assume that a lot of guests would go to DL early so they wouldn't be on the outside. But I don't expect it to happen a second time in a row. I just like going early in the morning to DL while the park was not that crowded. 

I left BWPPI around 7:45am and on my way to wards DL. The time was around 7:55am when I got to the turnstiles and it looked like a usual day at the park. So it was off to a great start that Sunday morning.















DL wasn't officially open since I arrived during MM. When I got to MS, it was quiet, but down at the Hub wasn't.




















Carnation Cafe















Around the Hub and by Adventureland and TL, there were a lot of people waiting to get in those lands when it was 8am that morning. But most of the people were over at TL when it officially opens.










DL is now officially open and i head on over to TL to get a FP for ST. It was nice to see DL busy then Saturday. I also thought it would be nice to have the park partially empty that morning just like Saturday. 










Most of the people that head on over to TL went straight towards ST or Space Mountain





I head on over to the ST FP machine and expected to get one of the earlier times that day.





After getting the ST FP, I decided to go on BLAB and hopefully get a better score then Saturday.





When I finished BLAB, this was one of my worst scores on BLAB in a long time. I can't believe that I only got 410,800 points that morning. I just couldn't get anything going that day (TK you can bash me on my score that Sunday morning).





After getting off BLAB, I didn't have any breakfast so I thought it would be a good idea to try the Jolly Holiday Bakery Cafe that morning. I did tell myself that I got to try the food at the new bakery after the Blue Ribbon Bakery is not gone for extending Carnation Cafe. After seeing all those people at the Hub and now it is quiet.
















The Matterhorn looks the same like those other two days.





SB Castle





Jolly Holiday Bakery Cafe





I didn't get too many pictures inside the Cafe which I wish I could have gotten more. 





I only had a croisant and orange juice that morning since they weren't serving there regular food until 10:30am. So I really didn't accomplish much eating at the Jolly Holiday Bakery Cafe.

That is it for today and I will be back tomorrow with more.


----------



## tksbaskets

What a beautiful Sunday morning at DL.  I did laugh out loud when you said your score wasn't very good and I saw what it was.  I'd feel the same way Bret if I scored less than 150K on TSMM.  

Now on Buzz.... I just try to look fierce for the picture...





I'm curious as to what kind of food will by at the Jolly Holiday Bakery.  Is it replacing Carnation Cafe?

Looking forward to what you do the rest of your....sniff...last day at DL.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> What a beautiful Sunday morning at DL.  I did laugh out loud when you said your score wasn't very good and I saw what it was.  I'd feel the same way Bret if I scored less than 150K on TSMM.
> 
> Now on Buzz.... I just try to look fierce for the picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to what kind of food will by at the Jolly Holiday Bakery.  Is it replacing Carnation Cafe?
> 
> Looking forward to what you do the rest of your....sniff...last day at DL.



Thanks TK. It was disappointing to see my score only 400K that morning. I knew that you were going to LOL when you saw it. Whenever I do TSMM, I got to score at least 200K on the ride or I would feel the same way as I did with BLAB.

That is a nice pic of you and one of your DS.

The Jolly Holiday Bakery Cafe sells pastries, cookies, muffins, and beverages just like the Blue Ribbon Bakery. The only difference between the two is that it sells sandwiches, salads, and soups at the JHBC. Carnation Cafe is under construction to expand the restaurant into the former Blue Ribbon Bakery so there will be extra seating inside the restaurant. It's been a long time since I have ate at Carnation Cafe, so I might think about eating there this summer when the construction is done. The JHBC is now at the Plaza Pavilion building where the former AP Center used to be. 

Thank you TK.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  March 4, 2012  Part 2*​
After getting some food at the Jolly Holiday Bakery Cafe at the Plaza Pavilion, now it was time for me just to walk around the park and get some pics of the park while it was nice and quiet. The whole day was just like a usual Sunday morning where more and more guests are entering the park that morning. It was a great day to walk around the park and go on rides.

I head on over to Adventureland to see what the crowd levels were like that morning. It was nice and quiet that morning at Adventureland.





Indy was only 10 minutes which is a usual Sunday morning.










Over at the RoA was also quiet and nice. The Mark Twain was on the side dock since it was under refurbishment.










I head on over to the side of NOS





I got to see the NOS Bayou Bash menu at the French Market





I head on out of NOS and over to the Frontierland










BTMRR looks great from this angle





Big Thunder Ranch closed that morning





Overe at FL, it was also quiet










Matterhorn Mountain





AiW which is still the same like always





I was back at the Hub and went towards back to Frontierland










After being back around the RoA, I decided to head on over to CC to see what it looks like that morning.





When I was in CC, I head on over to Pooh Corner store to do some shopping. I did buy some candy for my DA.















After leaving the store and on my way back to NOS, the Fred Gurley engine #3 was over the bridge pulling Holiday #5 car set










I will be back possibly the last post of the trip tomorrow.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great picture this morning.  Such a blue sky  Did you go on any rides that morning after the JHB?  Such a short line on Indy would have been soooo tempting!


----------



## kmedina

Wow.  The park look crowded Sunday morning.  Looks like people made up for not getting in Saturday morning.  I love how you said it was nice to see it busy.  Hahaha.  At least, you said it was nice to have it empty in the next sentence.  I am realizing that my Buzz and TSMM scores are terrible.

Where did all the people go?  I know Dl is big, but it is funny that all of the people from the hub seemed to have disappeared.  Maybe, they just ended up on the other side of the park from where you were.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Great picture this morning.  Such a blue sky  Did you go on any rides that morning after the JHB?  Such a short line on Indy would have been soooo tempting!



Thank you TK. It was a nice day to go to DL that morning. I did not ride anymore rides that morning. It was a nice day to walk around the park and take some pictures. I would easily gone on Indy with that short queue, but I didn't want to rush on any rides.




kmedina said:


> Wow.  The park look crowded Sunday morning.  Looks like people made up for not getting in Saturday morning.  I love how you said it was nice to see it busy.  Hahaha.  At least, you said it was nice to have it empty in the next sentence.  I am realizing that my Buzz and TSMM scores are terrible.
> 
> Where did all the people go?  I know Dl is big, but it is funny that all of the people from the hub seemed to have disappeared.  Maybe, they just ended up on the other side of the park from where you were.



It did looked busy that morning, it was nice that it was back to normal after Saturday. I would say the same thing that the guests who went to the park on Saturday morning decided to come early just in case something like that happens again. 

When the park opens officially, most of the guests head on over to TL, FL or Adventureland when the park opens. Then all of a sudden, the Hub is quiet with very few people. 

Thank you Kim. 


My goodness, I need to finish up this TR before I leave tomorrow to SoCal.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  March 4, 2012  Part 3*​
After getting some pics around CC, it was time for me to head on out of the park and meet up with my DA back at BWPPI. We plan on leaving Anaheim around 11am since she needed to get back home to Sacramento to do some work. It was around 9am when I decided to leave the park. So I just head on out of the park to meet up with my DA.

On the way out of the park, it was kind of busy around Adventuerland then NOS.





POTC extended queue is already out on the walkway ready for the huge lines that day.










Now back at the Hub and it started to pick up with more guests now in the park.










Walking down MS which more and more guests starting to come in that morning.










Town Square looked like a usual Sunday morning where the guests are in line for character greetings










While I was in MS TS, I decided to head on over to the Disney Gallery where the Trains of Disney is still there





After going through the Trains of Disney, I decided to leave DL and head on over to DTD to do some shopping that morning.





La Brea Bakery half side of the restaurant is under construction















I went to a few stores while I was in the area of DTD which was WoD and others. I bought a few things at the WoD store and after finishing up I decided to head on back to BWPPI to meet up with my DA.

I went back through the esplanade and took a few last second photos. Both parks started to get busy with more and more guests entering the parks.

























Just passing through the security check point right by the bus loading zone has quite a line to get through.










I got back to BWPPI around 10am and we started to take our stuff to the car. We didn't leave BWPPI until 11am since I needed some time to rest until we hit the road.

We left around 11am and got back home to Sacramento around 7pm. This concludes our "Break from the Real World" trip for the two of us. It was a nice relaxation trip and also a bizarre trip. 

We got to see Cars Land improved since November, the updates from the  BSC and BVS. The bizarrest part of the trip was definitely Saturday when the park was closed that morning due to the bag outside the esplanade. I got to enjoy a nice Saturday morning at the park. It was also disappointing that the monorail was down during my visit. But maybe this upcoming trip I might be able to ride it and see what the construction is like at BVS. We got to do WoC during our trip since the fireworks were not running that Saturday night. It was a nice relaxation from the real world and it was even better with my DA instead of going on a solo trip. 

Now that this TR is over, I will be back in SoCal tomorrow for a tournament at the Long Beach Convention Center this weekend. I am not planning on going to the parks tomorrow or Sunday, but there is a good chance that I wil be there on Saturday night. But we will wait and see if I will be at DL.

Thank you for reading "Break from the Real World" TR.


----------



## kmedina

Seems like it was a nice little trip.  You left on Day Three before most people even arrived, lol.  Hopefully, you get to go back tomorrow.  Have fun on your current trip.


----------



## jennabennabofenna

Awesome Trip report! I am still reading some of it, but just wanted to tell you


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Seems like it was a nice little trip.  You left on Day Three before most people even arrived, lol.  Hopefully, you get to go back tomorrow.  Have fun on your current trip.



Thank you Kim. It was a nice little trip to DL which turned out a bizarre weekend. I could have stayed a little long on Sunday morning at DL or DCA, but it was just getting crowded that morning and we needed to head on back to Sacramento. I am hoping for the same thing tomorrow afternoon. It is highly likely that I will be at DL on Saturday night for the fireworks.

Thank you




jennabennabofenna said:


> Awesome Trip report! I am still reading some of it, but just wanted to tell you



Thank you jennabennabofenna. 


Just wanted to tell everyone that i got here safely at SoCal. It was a long drive to SoCal with the heavy traffic on I-5. Hopefully I will be able to go to DL tomorrow afternoon if I finish really early at the Long Beach Convention Center.


----------



## tksbaskets

Glad you had safe travels Bret.  Have fun at your conventions!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Glad you had safe travels Bret.  Have fun at your conventions!



Thank you TK. Today at the LB convention center, the event started a little late today. I was a little disappointed that the event started late today and it did cut in some time for DL tonight. 

But right now I am in  park waiting for RDCT fireworks tonight which I missed on my last trip early march. The weather is very nice tonight which is around the high 50s. The park is really crowded today which easily looks like a 10/10 crowd level today. The whole area around the Hub for the fireworks is all filled up with about 30 minutes until the fireworks. 

I got in the park around 6pm today and I only went around the FL, Froniterland, NOS, and Adventureland. Now I am just waiting for the fireworks. I will post the pictures when I get back in Sacramento on Sunday night.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you TK. Today at the LB convention center, the event started a little late today. I was a little disappointed that the event started late today and it did cut in some time for DL tonight.
> 
> But right now I am in  park waiting for RDCT fireworks tonight which I missed on my last trip early march. The weather is very nice tonight which is around the high 50s. The park is really crowded today which easily looks like a 10/10 crowd level today. The whole area around the Hub for the fireworks is all filled up with about 30 minutes until the fireworks.
> 
> I got in the park around 6pm today and I only went around the FL, Froniterland, NOS, and Adventureland. Now I am just waiting for the fireworks. I will post the pictures when I get back in Sacramento on Sunday night.



I'm glad you were able to get to the park for the fireworks!  What a great way to end your day.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> I'm glad you were able to get to the park for the fireworks!  What a great way to end your day.



Thank you TK. It was nice to watch RDCT on Saturday night. Not only that, I also had some time to watch MMY that night. 

I also got to go to DL Sunday morning. Since the tournament started late on Saturday afternoon at Long Beach Convention Center and there was nothing else to do on Sunday morning, I decided to head on over to DL that morning. Good thing that I got to go to DL early Sunday morning because when my I left around noon it started to rain like crazy. I would say that the people who were at DL on Sunday afternoon got wet yesterday. I will post the pictures up later today. So stay tune for the first update to the TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now it's time to get to the "Tourney at Long Beach & DL" TR. This trip is acutally to go to Long Beach to play at the Yu-Gi-Oh! Trading Card Game 100th Championship Series tournament. I have been playing this card game ever since it came out back in 2004. Now almost over 8 years of playing the biggest tournament in trading card game history is about to happen. 

The reason why I am particiapating this event is that it will be the 100th tournament and every player gets a participation mat. 

I went down with my friend and his son who also plays with me. They are not big Disney fans so they will not be with me when I go to DL on Saturday. 

I have been so excited these last few months to go to the event, but this event doesn't beet DL in anyway. I plan on being at the LB convention center for about half the day and I will use the rest of the day to go to DL that afternoon to night. This was a good opportunity to see RDCT fireworks after I didn't see it on my last trip earlier this month. While I was in DL, it would be a great opportunity to get some pics of BVS and possibly Cars Land. I might not be able to see Cars Land from MFW since it would be in the afternoon and the queue could easily be about 30+ mintues.

Enough of the talk now its time to get to the TR.

*Day 1  March 24, 2012  Part 1*​
I'm not going to tell about my day on Saturday at the LB Convention Center since it was an awkward day. I'll tell a little bit that morning which was crazy. When we got to the convention center, there were way over 1000's of players at the event. But we didn't expect that the tournament have to use another part of the convention center to hold that many people. I heard that the tournament was over 4000 players. With that many players, it is in the book of Guinness Book of World Records as the biggest trading card game event. The old one was Magic the Gathering at 2000+. It was nice to be part of it. The bad thing about the event was that the event started 5 hours late at 3pm which did cut a lot of my time at DL that Saturday. After finishing the first round, I just left the event and head on back to the room to get my stuff for DL. 

I got back to the room around 4pm and took a little break that afternoon. I went back to get my AP, cameras, and tripod for rDCT that night. So here is when I am at DL.

I arrived at DL around 6pm at the Mickey parking structure. Luckily it was already past 6pm which means no parking fees which I didn't have to pay since I am a AP holder. I got to park on the outside of the sturcture which is a good thing since I don't have to go up and down in the structure.

Took the tram and on the way to DTD and got to see the signs on the way.















Hey Matt (skingfast) here is a cat that I saw when I was on the tram heading to DTD. You can barely see it but you can tell that it was a cat.





It was nice to see the monorails running again after not seeing them run during my last trip.





After getting off the tram and passing towards the security check point, the esplanade didn't look that busy that day. So I just head on over to DL to get my spot for RDCT at 8:40pm. 





















When I got inside DL around 6:05pm I knew that the 6:30pm Soundsational parade was going to happen. So I had to get out of MS quickly so I won't get caught up in the parade. I know that it would take awhile to get through MS when the parade is going on. 






There were quite a number of people around MS TS to wait for the parade. So I just walked down MS to head on over to the Hub area so I can go on over to see what the Matterhorn is like after a few weeks when I was at DL.















When I passed Cafe Carnation, the facade on the former Blue Ribbon Bakery is taken down and it looks even better then ever.





At least I got past MS before the parade.





It is very nice to see the Matterhorn coming along. In a few weeks when I was there, you can barely see the top of the mountain. Now during this visit, the Matterhorn looks half done.




















I head on over to FL to see the other side of the Matterhorn










Now I was in FL which was kind of busy around the whole area. Rides like AiW, Dumbo, SLCB, PP, etc. had long lines during dinner time. 















When I was around King Arthur's Carousel, there were a few CM security guards right between Dumbo and KAC. They even had the bomb sniffing dog in the area. But when I took the picture you can barely see the dog. Something must have happened around that area before I got there. 






I will have the next update tomorrow from my day at DL that night which isn't dark yet.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
How did the tournament go?  What a difference a few weeks makes in the Carnation Cafe rehab and the Matterhorn.

Thanks for sharing.  I'm looking forward to your next update.

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> How did the tournament go?  What a difference a few weeks makes in the Carnation Cafe rehab and the Matterhorn.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.  I'm looking forward to your next update.
> 
> TK



The tournament was suppose to start at 10am, but due to more and more players entering the tournament. The tournament didn't officially started until 3pm. It did take a lot of my time at DL on Saturday afternoon. I heard that the tournament went all the way towards midnight and the next day it started at 8am. Talk about a short time to rest up after a long day at the tournament. 

Carnation Cafe and the Matterhorn are completely different since the few weeks past since my last trip. I can't wait to see both of them ready for the summertime. 

Your welcome TK.


----------



## kmedina

I wonder what that cat was doing there.  We are not parade people, so we rush through them as well.  Once, we got caught it one and missed our dinenr reservation time.  No bueno.  Another possible bomb threat?  What is going on over there?


----------



## deejdigsdis

Hi Bret,

I finally finished reading about the trip with your DA.  I love your Sunday morning pictures!  Disneyland looks so bright and shiny, ready to start another day.

I'm all caught up with your latest TR as well.  Wow, the outside of the old Blue Ribbon Bakery looks great.  I can't believe how far the Matterhorn has come in those few weeks.  It looks a lot different.

I'm curious about what was going on by the KAC.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I wonder what that cat was doing there.  We are not parade people, so we rush through them as well.  Once, we got caught it one and missed our dinenr reservation time.  No bueno.  Another possible bomb threat?  What is going on over there?



I wonder the same thing when I saw the cat on the tram heading towards DTD. It was neat to get a picture of a cat at the DLR. I have no watching any parades at any Disney parks. But since I am not watching it, I do not like to walk through the sides of the sidewalk during a parade since it does take awhile to get to my next destination. I haven't looked on the threads or sites about the area around KAC.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Hi Bret,
> 
> I finally finished reading about the trip with your DA.  I love your Sunday morning pictures!  Disneyland looks so bright and shiny, ready to start another day.
> 
> I'm all caught up with your latest TR as well.  Wow, the outside of the old Blue Ribbon Bakery looks great.  I can't believe how far the Matterhorn has come in those few weeks.  It looks a lot different.
> 
> I'm curious about what was going on by the KAC.



Thank you Deej. 

The Blue Ribbon Bakery which will be part of Carnation Cafe looks really good as well as the Matterhorn.

I also wanted to find out what happened that afternoon around KAC.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  March 24, 2012  Part 2*​
I was in FL where I left off which was really busy around 6pm. I knew that the park crowd level was going to be a 9/10 or even 10/10 this weekend. So I didn't plan on going on any rides except for the DLRR or monorail.  

Casey Jr. was already all the way towards the tables





Now I head ono ver to Frontierland on the back side





Over at BTMRR, the wait time was already at 40+ minutes while the queue was extended.















When I was right by the RoA, there were quite a few people already at the railings for the 9pm F! show. I knew that some people would do that and save the spots for the show. I am just hoping that RDCT would not be cancel due to high winds just like the last trip.






After passing through the RoA, I head on back towards the Hub and by Adventureland. PoTC was already at a 25+ minute wait which the queue was extended towards NOS.





Even at Adventureland which was crowded










When I got back to the Hub, it was too early to get a spot in front of SB Castle for RDCT. I was thinking of eating at Royal Street Veranda, but the line was towards Cafe Orleans. So I decided to go over to the Coke Corner and have a hot dog. 





The Coke Corner was so empty so I decided to have dinner over there. It has been awhile since I have ate at the Coke Corner.

After getting dinner at the Coke Corner, I head on over to the front of the Hub for the fireworks. Luckily, my favorite spot to see the fireworks on the right hand side of the Hub was unoccupied. But there were quite a number of people on my right side to see Soundsational parade.





















Here is my dinner for that night which was only a hot dog with apples and a large Sprite





The 6:30pm Soundsational parade started so I knew that it was going to be busy around my area.










A few pictures of SB Castle with the one touch color










Now Soundsational parade was coming. I took a few pics of the floats that passed by.

























That's it for this post and I will have more later tonight.


----------



## kmedina

Your castle photos are beautiful.  You got caught in the parade anyway.  Oh, well.  At least you were at my favorite place (other than New York City) to get a hot dog.  Hope you got to see the fireworks.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Your castle photos are beautiful.  You got caught in the parade anyway.  Oh, well.  At least you were at my favorite place (other than New York City) to get a hot dog.  Hope you got to see the fireworks.



Thank you Kim. Actually I wasn't caught in the parade. I was right by the rope off area by the Hub. The spot that I took the picture is where I plan on watching the fireworks that night. It was nice to see the Coke Corner open after it's recent refurbishment. I was planning on eating at RSV, but the wait time was just too long and I couldn't take a chance of losing my spot that night. I will have the next update later tonight so stay tune.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  March 24, 2012  Part 3*​
I left off around the Hub waiting for the fireworks. Now the 6:30pm Soundsational parade has begun and I just watched part of the parade while it was heading on over to IASW. Here are some pics of the parade that night.





















After the parade was over, most of the people that were around by the rope off area left while I stand by my space for the 8:40pm RDCT fireworks. It was nice to see that SB castle is roped off so no guests can go through the castle which means that RDCT will be running that night.
















There were some people around me getting the spots around the Hub for the fireworks. While I was waiting for the fireworks, I was on my iPad reading some news about the tournament which was running very late. 











Now it was getting darker that night and it was almost time for the fireworks










Just a few people on the curb side for the fireworks.





Some in front of the curb





More one touch color of SB Castle




















When it was around 8pm, the whole area including the street were all filled with guests waiting for the fireworks. Since the park is so crowded that day, I knew that the streets around the Hub will be filled up with about more then 30 minutes till the fireworks. Luckily, I spent all this time for the fireworks and it was worth it for me. Some people would say that it is crazy to wait that long for the fireworks and possibly canceled due to high winds. But I like the fireworks everytime I go to any Disney park. 





















Now the 8:40pm RDCT started that night. I was sad that I didn't bring my video camera on this trip since I forgot to bring it when I was packing my stuff. I was disappointed at myself for not bringing my video camera. But I did bring my DSLR camera and tried something new that day by video recording the show with the DSLR camera.

As always, RDCT makes me so happy to see that firework show every time. It was so strange of not videotaping the fireworks that night, but I really enjoyed watching RDCT. When I looked at the video when I got home, it was really blurry and it did look like an old video camera that I used before I got the Sony HDR camera a couple of years ago.

I will get to the next part from that Saturday night tomorrow.


----------



## kmedina

More great shots.  Glad you got to see the fireworks that night.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> More great shots.  Glad you got to see the fireworks that night.



Thank you Kim. It was nice to see RDCT that night, but I wish that I brought my video camera on this trip. I have taped RDCT before so it was nice to watch it instead of paying attention to my camera.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  March 24, 2012  Part 4*​
After watching RDCT at 8:40pm, my next destination was IASW to watch MMY. I know that this is plan is just like my earlier trip this month of watching RDCT then the fireworks. But after the fireworks were cancel on the early March trip, I have to go with plan B and watch WoC and MMY that night by crossing from DCA to DL. It was going to be nice to watch MMY after seeing it the last trip.

When I packed all my stuff, I head on over to Adventureland to go to the Tiki Juice Bar to get a Dole Whip. Just like the last trip, I have to get a Dole Whip. The whole area around the Hub was really packed that night while some guests try to go to Frontierland for the 2nd show of F! while some are going in that directions for the rides. For me, I was just heading on over Adventureland to get my dessert that night.











When I got to the Tiki Juice Bar queue, it was only a 5 minute wait which was a short time to get a Dole Whip. I was happy to get my Dole Whip and now on my way over to IASW to see MMY.





While I was walking all the way towards IASW, most of the FL rides are opened after the fireworks were over. So I just kept walking and enjoying my Dole Whip.

It was already 9:15pm and just about 15 minutes till the 9:30pm MMY show to begin





When I got closer to IASW, I decided to watch the show on the right hand side exit by the "It's A Small World" Toy Shop. I have seen a lot of people in the past around the area to watch MMY and it was a great spot to watch it.
















IASW still runs during MMY





Here are pics from MMY at IASW that Saturday night.








































Can you guess who are on this picture?








































I will have the rest from that Saturday night up later tonight.


----------



## kmedina

That is cool that IASW still runs during the show.  Too bad the line is short.  Seems like the line would be a nice place to watch the show.


----------



## franandaj

Hey got all caught up again.  We really wanted to make it to the Summer Previews this week, but between the appointment with the Tax accountant, trying to get the 2010 audit rescheduled and the sore that has developed on Fran's leg, we just couldn't.  So I guess we'll all have to wait for the summer!



kmedina said:


> I wonder what that cat was doing there.  We are not parade people, so we rush through them as well.  Once, we got caught it one and missed our dinenr reservation time.  No bueno.  Another possible bomb threat?  What is going on over there?



Kim, there are lots of cats at Disneyland, there are YouTube videos of them out at night.  The park people don't do anything about them because they probably help keep down the rodent population naturally.  They are feral enough that they stay hidden from the guests (most of the time) during the day.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pics of MMY!  Those Dole Whips are wonderful aren't they?  Looking forward to the next installment.

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> That is cool that IASW still runs during the show.  Too bad the line is short.  Seems like the line would be a nice place to watch the show.



There were some people in the queue trying to watch MMY, but the CM's told them to keep moving so they don't hold the queue for the other guests. It would be neat to see the show when you come out of IASW.




franandaj said:


> Hey got all caught up again.  We really wanted to make it to the Summer Previews this week, but between the appointment with the Tax accountant, trying to get the 2010 audit rescheduled and the sore that has developed on Fran's leg, we just couldn't.  So I guess we'll all have to wait for the summer!



I'm sorry to hear that you and Fran couldn't make it the AP preview. 



tksbaskets said:


> Great pics of MMY!  Those Dole Whips are wonderful aren't they?  Looking forward to the next installment.
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. I still have to post the rest that night so stay tune for the 2nd part. The Dole Whips are amazing. I should try the Dole Whip Float one day, but since I only care about the whip the most I might never get one.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  March 24, 2012  Part 5*​
Now back to MMY








































After MMY was over, I decided to ride the DLRR since I was around the Toontown station. This is just like what happened on my last trip in early March after watching MMY, I head on over to the station to ride the DLRR.






Unfortunately, I missed the train at the station. So I had to wait for the next train. The one that left the station was the Fred Gurley Engine #3 with the excursion car set. You can't see the engine since I forgot to get it. 










While I was waiting at the station, the next one that arrived was the E.P. Ripley Engine #2 with Holiday 2 car set.





After getting on, I head on over to the TL station. The last time I was there, the TL station was closed due to refurbishment. This time it is opened during my visit.





Now at TL, I decided to ride the DL monorail since I haven't rode it during my last visit. While I was in TL, the Autopia had a short wait time which was around 20 minutes and the FNSV queue is always in the 30+ minute wait time like always.










When I got to the entrance of the TL monorail station, the CM said that the monorail closed right now. I was kind of surprise to see that the monorail was down during that night. I knew that the monorail would be down due to the fireworks, but it already passed the time. I was really sad to not ride it that night. 

So I had to walk on out of the park the usual way of going down MS. While I was walking out of TL through TL, I saw that ST was only at 25 minute wait time as well as BLAB. 





I left TL and now back at MS to head on out of the park. I got some pics of MS on the way out of the park. The park was still busy that night so it was expected to see it busy during spring break.










It was already 10pm when I was about to leave the park





A look at Carnation Cafe during its refurbishment










Now at MS TS










I left the park 10 minutes after 10pm





Over at DCA, it was already closed since the park closed at 9pm.





So I head on out of the DLR and back to my car right by the Mickey parking structure. Instead of going back to the hotel, I had to go back to Long Beach to meet up with my group. When I picked them up around 11pm, we head on back to the hotel and called it for the night.

This was a great night to go to the park. Even though it was crowded during spring break, it didn't stop me from seeing RDCT that night. I got to see two nighttime shows that night as well as getting a dole whip. It was worth leaving the event at the LB convention center to come to DL that night. But I wish that I was there earlier so I could get some pics from the monorail. But it was worth it that night.

When we got back to the hotel that night, my group didn't want to go back to LB tomorrow morning since we had to get there at 8am. So they are considering staying at the hotel until we check out at 11am. This is another opportunity to go back to the park tomorrow. I haven't decided if I want to go back to the park Sunday morning since I was also tired from Saturday. Time will tell on the next post if I go back on Sunday morning or not.


----------



## kmedina

Sounds like a nice little trip again.  Yay to seeing the shows.  I do not like pineapple, so I cannot agree on the Dole Whip, lol.  You should have seen how many time the monorail was down on my last trip to WDW.  Despite the fact we stayed at the GF for a week, it was only available to us twice the whole trip!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Sounds like a nice little trip again.  Yay to seeing the shows.  I do not like pineapple, so I cannot agree on the Dole Whip, lol.  You should have seen how many time the monorail was down on my last trip to WDW.  Despite the fact we stayed at the GF for a week, it was only available to us twice the whole trip!



Thank you Kim. It was nice to see both shows that night at DL. I was considering seeing the 2nd show of F! at 10:30pm, but I had to get back to LB and rest up that night since I was tired that whole entire day. 

Have you ever had a dole whip at Aloha Isle at the MK? The thing I like about the Aloha Isle is that they had three choices of flavors to choose from instead of just one at DL Tiki Juice Bar.

I need to read your TR one day, so I will try to read it. What was the problem with the monorail system during your trip? I can't imagine if I ever stayed at the GF, Polynesian, or Contemporary and the monorails are not running.


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Kim. It was nice to see both shows that night at DL. I was considering seeing the 2nd show of F! at 10:30pm, but I had to get back to LB and rest up that night since I was tired that whole entire day.
> 
> Have you ever had a dole whip at Aloha Isle at the MK? The thing I like about the Aloha Isle is that they had three choices of flavors to choose from instead of just one at DL Tiki Juice Bar.
> 
> I need to read your TR one day, so I will try to read it. What was the problem with the monorail system during your trip? I can't imagine if I ever stayed at the GF, Polynesian, or Contemporary and the monorails are not running.



A tired day at Disney is pretty awesome though.

I did not know there was a choice.  I assumed it was just one flavor like Dl.  Thanks for the tip.  We are going back in October 2013.  I will get one of the other flavors.

Up until recently, I have been very slow with the updates.  I am not even close to getting done.  I just hope I finish it before I leave for Dl on 06-20-12.  Therefore, this is the first time I am writing all but the issues on the first park day.  Brief recap.  First park day -Epcot.  Broken in the morning.  Had to take a cab after waiting a while for a bus that never came.  Had extra magic hours that evening and the monorail now stops running one hour after regular park closing.  Third park day leaving the MK within the hour of closing and it was broken again.  The boat wait was crazy long.  Fifth park day leaving MK for MVMCP was more than one hour after park closing.  It was not running.

Our stay before that was at CBR.  We had better luck with our bus rides there.  With the exception of a couple of buses, we had long waits at GF for those as well.  No matter where we stay next trip, DH wants to rent a car.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Wow, it sure looks busy at Disneyland!  I guess that's to be expected during Spring Break.  I really enjoyed all of your one touch color photos.  The pictures of the Castle were beautiful.  

I loved that picture of the Dole Whip.  I've never had one.  I love pineapple.  Not sure why I've never had one.  I go for the spears while my sister goes for the whip.

I'm glad you got to see RDCT fireworks.  I know what you mean about it making you happy.  I've only seen those fireworks twice, but I am teary-eyed through most of it.  I even get teary listening to the CD.  I love those sound bites of how the rides used to be.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> A tired day at Disney is pretty awesome though.
> 
> I did not know there was a choice.  I assumed it was just one flavor like Dl.  Thanks for the tip.  We are going back in October 2013.  I will get one of the other flavors.
> 
> Up until recently, I have been very slow with the updates.  I am not even close to getting done.  I just hope I finish it before I leave for Dl on 06-20-12.  Therefore, this is the first time I am writing all but the issues on the first park day.  Brief recap.  First park day -Epcot.  Broken in the morning.  Had to take a cab after waiting a while for a bus that never came.  Had extra magic hours that evening and the monorail now stops running one hour after regular park closing.  Third park day leaving the MK within the hour of closing and it was broken again.  The boat wait was crazy long.  Fifth park day leaving MK for MVMCP was more than one hour after park closing.  It was not running.
> 
> Our stay before that was at CBR.  We had better luck with our bus rides there.  With the exception of a couple of buses, we had long waits at GF for those as well.  No matter where we stay next trip, DH wants to rent a car.



I believe the other flavors at the Aloha Isle are Vanilla and Orange. Going during the Halloween season at WDW is great. Plus the MK new FL expansion should all be finished during your visit.

Hope that your TR is finished during your trip in a few months. At least you will be at the DLR just after Cars Land and BVS opened. I will be there possibly during the AP sneak peek or on the opening day of the 15th. I don't want to go on the opening day since it will be chaotic. But in order to see the new lands first, you have to go on those days. Talk about tough times with the monorails during your visit. I was also going to say that taking the buses at the Contemporary resort which I stayed there three times in the past took forever and it wasn't worth waiting for. So we just used our rental car to go to the parks and DTD. 

Definitely take a car since you don't have to wait for those buses. It will cost money for gas, but in order to save time, I would take the bus unless you are going to another park. They go faster then the hotel buses.




deejdigsdis said:


> Wow, it sure looks busy at Disneyland!  I guess that's to be expected during Spring Break.  I really enjoyed all of your one touch color photos.  The pictures of the Castle were beautiful.
> 
> I loved that picture of the Dole Whip.  I've never had one.  I love pineapple.  Not sure why I've never had one.  I go for the spears while my sister goes for the whip.
> 
> I'm glad you got to see RDCT fireworks.  I know what you mean about it making you happy.  I've only seen those fireworks twice, but I am teary-eyed through most of it.  I even get teary listening to the CD.  I love those sound bites of how the rides used to be.



It was so busy that night on Saturday. I really didn't want to go during Spring Break, but with that tournament at LB and finishing early, I had an opportunity to go to the park that day. Thank you Deej that you enjoyed the one touch color photos.

I got to try the spears one day.

RDCT makes me happy every time and I also sing along during show. I know the lyrics so well. It's great to watch RDCT on my videos and listening to it on the CD, but you can't beat seeing it in person which makes it even special. 


I will let everyone know if I went to DL on Sunday morning or went back to the LB convention center for the tournament.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  March 25, 2012  Part 1*​
Now it's Sunday morning around 6:30am when we all got up. We were planning on going to the LB convention center for the tournament at 8am. But after everything went on Saturday for the tournament starting late and it finished at 1am on Sunday night. Then we decided it was not worth going back to the convention center that morning. My group were tired from last night and they didn't do well in the tournament. So they decided to sleep in the hotel, while I decided to head on over to the park that morning.  It was exciting to go back to DL that Sunday morning after the late start at the Yu-Gi-Oh! TCG tournament. 

I left around the hotel around 7:20am so I can head on over to DL when the park opens at 8am. Sunday was a MM, so there will be some people at the park that morning. 

I drove my car down Katella all the way towards the Mickey parking structure and got there in 15 minutes. Then it took another 15 minutes to get from the parking structure to DTD. 






When I got to the esplanade, it was a cloudy day and it could rain at any time. So I knew that I might be able to get away with a nice day at DL that morning. It was already past 8am so I knew that the guests were inside the park.











Now I walked in DL and walked down MS.





Guests were around TS to the character meet & greets





Now I walked down MS and on my way to my first ride. Do you know what ride I do first at DL?




















I went on over to TL to ride one of my favorite rides at DL which is BLAB.





But before I went on BLAB, I had to get a FP for ST. I like to collect the ST FP first since I am right by BLAB. The wait time for ST was only 5 minutes. I thought about riding it first, but I didn't feel like riding it that morning. I should have rode it that morning while the queue was short. 





ST FP which is one of the frst times that morning





So I head on over to BLAB and redeem myself after the last trip which I had very low scores. This time I was more focus on hitting those targets and getting good scores on BLAB. Just like every morning BLAB was a walk on.





After finishing BLAB, I got a score of 875,800 points which was way better then the last trip. It wasn't the top score since someone got over 1,400,000+ points. I felt better after getting a good score that morning.





Now that BLAB was finished that morning, it was my usual time to walk around the park to get some nice pics. First I start with TL while it was quiet that morning.










Now more pics of the Matterhorn from the TL side















FNSV lagoon





The walls are still up for the construction site at the Matterhorn





I head on over to FL















Here are some flowers right by the Village Haus restaurant





After being in FL for awhile, I started to head on over to Frontierland on the back side. But I will get that on th e next update of the TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  March 25, 2012  Part 2*​
After taking some pics around FL, I am now heading towards the backside of Frontierland. It was quiet that morning especially around FL which wasn't that busy. The only ride that I rode during that time was just BLAB, but I just like to walk around the park to enjoy myself on that Sunday morning. It almost seemed it was going to rain, but it hasn't that morning.

Right by BT Ranch





Back side of BTMRR










Now I was in Frontierland right by BTMRR which was only a 5 minute wait time.










The Golden Horseshoe looked deserted that morning





The RoA where the Mark Twain in the side dock





While the Columbia is at the main dock. Mostly we see the Mark Twain at the main dock while the Columbia is in the side dock.





While I was in around Frontierland, I didn't have breakfast at the Riverbelle Terrace which I was suppose to have breakfast on my last trip. The park was still empty that time and it would be a great opportunity to have some breakfast at the Riverbelle Terrace. 

For breakfast I had the Mark Twain meal which was scrambled Eggs, country style potatoes, sausage, a biscuit & orange juice.





After finishing breakfast at the Riverbelle Terrace, it was almost 9am and I thought it would be a good idea to head on over to TL to ride the monorail especially the last time I didn't ride it since it was down due to refurbishment. 

So I head on over to TL.





Back at the Hub





There were some flowers right by the entrance of Frontierland for you Deej.





Now back at TL and over to the monorail station.










Heading on up to the station where you can see the FNSV submarines





The monorails were not at the station so I just waited until the first one came. In the meantime I got to see the Matterhorn from a higher point.















Monorail Blue is now approaching the station, but the CM's said that it was just brought on the track so they had to test it a full round trip before they let the guests on the monorail. I thought that Blue was already on the track this morning. But it was only red that was on the line.











So I had to wait another 5 minutes until Monorail Red approached the TL station. Now I have to wait even more. But I have no problem waiting for the next monorail so it was no problem.











Monorail Red is now inside the park so it would be a few minutes until it reached the station.










Red now is arriving at the station and now is my time to ride the monorail around the DLR.





I will get to the next part of the TR another time about my adventures on the DL monorail.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great update!  You got some beautiful pictures of the ROA this morning.  Not a big crowd it seems.

Your BLAB score was outstanding! 

TK


----------



## deejdigsdis

Disneyland sure looks empty that Sunday morning.  I love those early morning moments before it gets crowded.  

Those flowers by the Frontierland entrance are so pretty.  I remember seeing those when I was there last April.  They are some of my favorite Disneyland flowers.

Great score on BLAB!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I am having some internet problems at my house so I won't be on the threads until it is fixed. But while I am at work, I can still update my TRs.



tksbaskets said:


> Great update!  You got some beautiful pictures of the ROA this morning.  Not a big crowd it seems.
> 
> Your BLAB score was outstanding!
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. The RoA was quiet that morning and it was very nice on a busy Spring Break Sunday. After seeing you eat at the Riverbelle Terrace during your TR, I had to do it during this TR after not eating there the last trip in early March.

I was happy that I got a great score that morning.




deejdigsdis said:


> Disneyland sure looks empty that Sunday morning.  I love those early morning moments before it gets crowded.
> 
> Those flowers by the Frontierland entrance are so pretty.  I remember seeing those when I was there last April.  They are some of my favorite Disneyland flowers.
> 
> Great score on BLAB!



It's always great to go to DL in the morning. It will be very interesting to see what DL will be like in the morning when DCA will be opening at 8am when Cars Land and BVS are opened this summer. 

Glad that I got those flowers right by the entrance of Frontierland for you Deej. 

Thank you.

The next update will be up shortly so stay tune.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  March 25, 2012  Part 3*​
After waiting at the TL monorail station, I boarded Monorail Red and on my way over to the DTD station. I planned on riding the monorail around the resort back to the TL monorail station. As for the DISers that follow my TR, I like to ride the monorail at least once during each of my trips. But the last trip I couldn't ride it because the monorail was down due to refurbishment. The monorail was most likely down during my last trip was the bridge at DCA BVS. Now I get to ride my favorite ride at DL.

I was in the back side of Car 5 on Monorail Red and I was all by myself which is neat to have a car to myself.





Monorail Blue is circling TL as I left the TL station










Now passing DCA which is still closed that morning for now





Here are some pictures from BVS during the construction from the monorail










It was neat to see BVS progressing since the last time I rode the monorail back in November. 4 months is a big difference when I last saw it in person.






Lego store under construction





When I got to the DTD monorail station, I moved to the other side of the monorail to get some pics of BVS when I pass by it.

The buildings at BVS are coming along nicely





There are some guests waiting to enter DCA that Sunday morning.





I didn't get pics of the Matterhorn right at the station since there were other people with me on the monorail that entered from the DTD station. So I was unable to get some pics of the Matterhorn.

When I got off the Matterhorn, it was almost time to head on out of DL and over to DCA. But on the way over to DCA, I wanted to go by FL to see what the crowd level is like before I left DL.










Now at FL which wasn't that crowded yet










Over at PP, it was still about 15 minute wait





Back side of SB Castle





I went towards the Frontierland side instead of going through the castle to get some side pics of SB castle.










So I am on my way heading out of DL and over to DCA. MS is getting a little bit busier with more and more people coming in around 9:25am















Another look at the former Blue Ribbon Bakery which will be an expansion for CC.










Just leaving Town Square










I left DL around 9:35am and on my way over to DCA to do my usual things like I do on any of my TRs.

The next update will be later this weekend.


----------



## tksbaskets

Bret,
Great pictures from your monorail ride. The BVS pics were the best sneak peek I've had so far.  Can't wait to see it open.  DCA will look so different.


----------



## franandaj

tksbaskets said:


> Bret,
> Great pictures from your monorail ride. The BVS pics were the best sneak peek I've had so far.  Can't wait to see it open.  DCA will look so different.



^^^^^^^  What she said!     I can't wait to sit and have drink in the Cathay Circle Theater!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Bret,
> Great pictures from your monorail ride. The BVS pics were the best sneak peek I've had so far.  Can't wait to see it open.  DCA will look so different.



Thank you TK. It was so fun to ride the monorail that morning and get some nice pics of BVS. Just about two months until the grand re-opening of DCA this summer.




franandaj said:


> ^^^^^^^  What she said!     I can't wait to sit and have drink in the Cathay Circle Theater!



It will be fun to see the inside of the CCT.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  March 25 2012  Part 4*​
After doing my usual rides and taking photos of DL, it is now time to head on over to DCA to do my usual favorite rides. The esplanade when I left DL was not that crowded since DCA is already opened at 9:30am.











Just passed through the turnstile and now on my way to enjoy another nice day at DCA.















When I got to Condor Flats, the first thing I did was head on over to GRR to get a FP for WoC. The regular followers know that I always get a FP when DCA opens at 9:30am even though I am not going to see the show that night is that I like to collect FPs.

As expected that I did get the first show at 8pm and the blue section.





After getting the FP, it was too early to go right by PP for the rides. So I decided to head obn back to Condor Flats to get a FP for Soarin.





I got the Soarin FP around 9:42am that morning and I had to return around 10:25am to use my FP.





I looked down towards the Carthay Circle Theater as the rope off area is right by Taste Pilotss Grill.





After being in Condor Flats, I head on over to PP to wait around the light tower until the park opens at 10am. It was nice to see the Rushin River Outfitters store all finished after it was covered with tarps on my last trip.















When I got to PP around the light tower, there were quite a number of people around the area. But it wasn't that bad as I have expected since I would thought that the crowds would be close to the LM ride.

While I was waiting until PP opened at 10am, I got some pics of the flowersright by the light tower to kill some time.










Right around the LM ride is not that crowded





Facing towards PP is crowded





Now the park officially opens at 10am and I am now part of the big group that is heading on over to PP just to go on TSMM or CS.





That is a lot of people heading on over to PP.










Most of the people head on over to TSMM while some stopped at CS





Since the whole queue for TSMM is not opened yet, the queue is so long that morning. I believe it was only a 10 minute wait. But my goal was to head on over to MFW and get the aerial photos of Cars Land and the rest of the DLR.





I head on over to MFW





When I got to MFW, there was no people as expected. So I would get my car only to myself so I can get some pics of the resort.





That is it for this post and I will have photos from MFW later today.

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## tksbaskets

Happy Easter Bret!

I just love on DCA adventures is starting to look.  Your picture of Carthay Circle Theater with TOT in the background was great!  It is going to look so different we'll have to post some before/after photos.

Looking forward to your MFW view of Cars Land.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Happy Easter Bret!
> 
> I just love on DCA adventures is starting to look.  Your picture of Carthay Circle Theater with TOT in the background was great!  It is going to look so different we'll have to post some before/after photos.
> 
> Looking forward to your MFW view of Cars Land.



Thank you TK. 

DCA is coming along nicely and we all can't wait when it opens this summer in June. That was a nice pic of the CCT with the ToT that morning. It will be very interesting to see what BVS will be like this summertime. I can't wait to go through the BVS and under new bridge which the monorail goes over. After going through the backside of Soarin this past year, I just can't wait for this summertime.

The wait is over since I forgot to upload the next post last night.


*Day 2  March 25, 2012  Part 5*​
Now I got on MFW that Sunday morning since I wanted to see what Cars Land looked like since I was there a few weeks ago. I would expect not much has changed at Cars Land. Here are my pics from MFW.

A look at Cadillac Range from MFW










You can barely see the Cove Bar is under construction





GRR





The Matterhorn looks so good without the tarpes from MFW.





Cozy Cone





Mater's Junkyard Jamboree





Luigi's Flying Tires















Cadillac Range



































Back to Radiator Springs town










Cozy Cone Motel sign





Tow Mater sign





Another look at the Cozy Cone Motel










That is it for now and I will have more later on.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures!  Do you have plans to go for the opening of Cars Land?

Looking forward to more.
TK


----------



## kaoden39

Wow Bret it all looks wonderful!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Great pictures!  Do you have plans to go for the opening of Cars Land?
> 
> Looking forward to more.
> TK



Thank you TK. 

Yes, my DA and I are planning on going to DL in June for the opening or AP preview of Cars Land if they have one. I hope that there is an AP sneak preview before the grand opening of DCA so we can avoid the insane crowds on Friday the 15th. If not, we will be there on the opening day of Cars Land. We will brave the crowds that day so that we can say we were there on the opening day of Cars Land. This will be a very different environment when we did the opening of WoC during the summer of 2010. I expect the crowd levels to be very high that Friday morning. So that first day might just be a photo taking day while we will try to go on the rides the other days. 

Right now our days during the grand re-opening of DCA is June 14th to 17th. We will be there on Thursday afternoon and be there until Sunday afternoon. Three days should be enough if we spend our whole time at DCA just for the three rides, BVS, and try out the restaurants at both lands. 

This will be a very interesting summer with the opening of Cars Land in which we waited for over 4 years. 



kaoden39 said:


> Wow Bret it all looks wonderful!!



Thank you Michele.


----------



## kmedina

Glad you got an extra day at Disney.  It's good that your Buzz scores were back near the 7 digit mark (at least 7-10 rides for me, lol).  More great pictures.  I like all of the flower shots.  The flowers are so beautiful that time of year.  It is so cool to see the progress at DCA and the Matterhorn at Disney.  Glad the monorail was back up.  I prefer the red one, so it was worth the wait.  Xander loves to ride it each Disney trip too.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Glad you got an extra day at Disney.  It's good that your Buzz scores were back near the 7 digit mark (at least 7-10 rides for me, lol).  More great pictures.  I like all of the flower shots.  The flowers are so beautiful that time of year.  It is so cool to see the progress at DCA and the Matterhorn at Disney.  Glad the monorail was back up.  I prefer the red one, so it was worth the wait.  Xander loves to ride it each Disney trip too.



It was nice to get an extra day at DL. I was glad that I didn't go back to LB that day since there was nothing else to do that day. I was also glad that the people that was with me at the hotel decided not to go back to LB after yesterday. That was a long day on Saturday at being at the LB convention center and DL that Saturday night. 

It has been a long time since I got a good score on BLAB.

The flowers during this time of the year is one of the best times to see it. Have you seen the EPCOT International Flowers and Garden Festival during this time of the year. The flowers, topiaries characters, etc. are so amazing. I went in 2009 & 2010 during the Flowers and Garden festival. Even though it is during spring break and the crowds were heavy, that event at EPCOT is great to see in person. 

DCA and the Matterhorn are progressing nicely and we all can't wait till this summer. 

It was nice that the monorails were running that trip. I really missed riding it on my last trip. The Mark VII monorails at DL are by far my favorite monorails at any Disney parks. I always have to ride the monorails on any Disney trip if they have them. I would like to ride the ones at Tokyo Disneyland Resort one day if I ever go to Japan. 

The next update from MFW will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  March 25, 2012  Part 6*​
Now back with more pics from MFW on Sunday morning.








































Top of the Carthay Circle Theater




















ToT






























The Cove Bar under construction

























After I got out of the gondola, the queue for both the swinging and non-swinging were already long so they annouce when I got out that they had to pair other groups of people to ride in the gondolas. I was shocked to see that both queues were already that long that morning. It was not even 10:20am yet and the queue is already long. Luckily I got on MFW at the beginning when PP opened at 10am. 

That is it for now and I will be back with more on another day.


----------



## franandaj

Great pictures!  I can't believe how well Radiator Springs Racers is coming along, it looks pretty much done.

How do you get such great pictures without the grating?  My pictures are always fulll of the grates of the cars.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you TK.
> 
> Yes, my DA and I are planning on going to DL in June for the opening or AP preview of Cars Land if they have one. I hope that there is an AP sneak preview before the grand opening of DCA so we can avoid the insane crowds on Friday the 15th. If not, we will be there on the opening day of Cars Land. We will brave the crowds that day so that we can say we were there on the opening day of Cars Land. This will be a very different environment when we did the opening of WoC during the summer of 2010. I expect the crowd levels to be very high that Friday morning. So that first day might just be a photo taking day while we will try to go on the rides the other days.
> 
> Right now our days during the grand re-opening of DCA is June 14th to 17th. We will be there on Thursday afternoon and be there until Sunday afternoon. Three days should be enough if we spend our whole time at DCA just for the three rides, BVS, and try out the restaurants at both lands.
> 
> This will be a very interesting summer with the opening of Cars Land in which we waited for over 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Michele.



It will be special to be there for the grand opening of Cars Land.

Your MFW photos are wonderful.  Cars Land changes the whole landscape of DCA in a very cool way!

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> Great pictures!  I can't believe how well Radiator Springs Racers is coming along, it looks pretty much done.
> 
> How do you get such great pictures without the grating?  My pictures are always fulll of the grates of the cars.



Thank you Allison. Most of the rides are already completed and now are undergoing testing. Now the only thing they got to do at Radiator Springs town is just finishing up the details of the land. 

I actually put my DSLR camera very close to the grating and use the extended lens which is the 55-200mm lens to get past the grating. It was difficult at first when I did it the first time on MFW a few years ago. But now I have got use to it and the pictures are clear. Sometimes the pictures are very bad that I couldn't use them.




tksbaskets said:


> It will be special to be there for the grand opening of Cars Land.
> 
> Your MFW photos are wonderful.  Cars Land changes the whole landscape of DCA in a very cool way!
> 
> TK



This will be a great experience to be there for the grand re-opening of DCA. It also can be a nightmare with all those locals and guests on the opening day of Cars Land and BVS. If we can get on RSR and go on the other two the other days, I will consider it an accomplishment for the two of us. 

Thank you TK. Cars Land will be the new face of DCA.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  March 25, 2012  Part 7*​
After getting off MFW, I need to head on over to BVS and HPB to see what it looks like until I leave the park that afternoon. I was so surprise to see MFW so crowded that morning and I kind of figure out why MFW was so crowded.






When I past by TSMM, it was empty so I knew that the ride was shut down due to a breakdown. That's why MFW was so busy that morning since most of the guests went on over to MFW and CS when TSMM was closed due to the breakdown.
















I didn't get a photo what CS looked like, but it was busy that morning.





I head on out of PP





While I was walking down towards BVS, it would be nice to see Cars Land from the Blue Sky Cellar so I head on over there to see what it looks like.





Here are some pics of Cars Land from the BSC















I went inside the BSC to see the Cars Land presentation again just like the last trip and it always makes me so excited to see Cars Land this summer.

After leaving the BSC, I head on over to BVS to see what the progress looks like at the Carthay Circle Theater and the shops right across the CCT.










The CCT is coming along nicely















Now I was in HPB to see what it looks like that Electronica is almost over and being replaced with the Mad T party for this summer. The cover for Electronica  at the center of HBP where they serve drinks is now gone and the only thing left around the area is the stage right by the Off the Page store.
















Now in the area where Monsters Inc & Muppets 3D





This is where Stage 17 is located which was the former Who wants to be a Millionaire building










That's it for this post and I will be back with more later.


----------



## kmedina

I have been to Disneyland during that time of year but never DisneyWorld.  Even though I am highly allergic to pollen and bees, I would like to see it at least once.  You got more great pictures.  Carsland looks awesome.  I've never seen Toy Story down.  That stinks, especially since it put extra people of your MWF.


----------



## Sherry E

Bret - 

You've taken such wonderful photos of flowers on all of your different DLR trips.  You should compile a bunch of them together and post them in the "Stopping to Smell the Roses" thread on the main Disneyland forum (which was started by another DIS'er, but Deej recently bumped).  I think the people in that thread would love to see your beautiful flower pictures!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I have been to Disneyland during that time of year but never DisneyWorld.  Even though I am highly allergic to pollen and bees, I would like to see it at least once.  You got more great pictures.  Carsland looks awesome.  I've never seen Toy Story down.  That stinks, especially since it put extra people of your MWF.



It is so nice at the DLR this time of year as well as WDW. You will like the EPCOT International Flowers and Garden Festival. Thank you Kim. Luckily I got on MFW before TSMM broke down that morning. 




Sherry E said:


> Bret -
> 
> You've taken such wonderful photos of flowers on all of your different DLR trips.  You should compile a bunch of them together and post them in the "Stopping to Smell the Roses" thread on the main Disneyland forum (which was started by another DIS'er, but Deej recently bumped).  I think the people in that thread would love to see your beautiful flower pictures!



Thank you Sherry. I will post some pics of the flowers on that thread that I got on my recent trip to DL. I should have the last


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  March 25, 2012  Part 8*​
I left off around HPB and seeing Stage 17 where they will wold the AP sneak peek for Cars Land this summer as well as other previews for the DLR this summer. I was originally suppose to go back to the DLR on Tuesday the 27th to see the preview, but worked came first so I had to cancel my quick trip to the DLR. 

While I was in the park that Sunday morning, I had to get some pics of what HPB looked like until the summertime. 

I head on over to Monsters Inc. and the tarps were still on the front of the building.





It was almost 10:30am and I need to head on back to the hotel since the checkout was at 11am. So I head on out of the park and back to the car. On the way, I got some pics of the CCT on the way out as well as all of my footsteps.







The Disney Animation looks very nice after its refurbishment on the outside.










CCT










Now I was back in Condor Flats and I got to check out the Soarin sign and it is still not fixed yet.





The park didn't seem that busy around 10:30am





Monorail Red passing through the GCH





I head through the backside of Soarin and this may be the last time I go through the backside unless I go back to the DLR before June.










Now back at the Esplanade and it wasn't that busy going to both parks















I head on over to DTD and towards the tram station back to the Mickey & Friends parking structure.





I got back to my car at the parking structure and head on back to the Hampton Inn hotel to get the rest of my group and my stuff. 

We left the hotel around 11:15am and on our way back home to Sacramento. Around 11:45am, it started to rain like crazy. Traffic was backed up on I-5 north bound to Sacramento. It took way longer than usual to get out of SoCal. It almost took 2 hours just to get out of SoCal and towards the Grapevine. 

We got home around 9pm that night and that concludes the Tourney at LB & short time at DL.

This was a very ugly trip. I'm not talking about the DL trip, but the tournament at the LB convention center. The tournament was suppose to start at 10am and it didn't started until 3pm. Which was a five hour difference. So I just gave up at the tournament instead of playing more and more that day since i wouldn't be able to go to DL that Saturday night. 

The park was busy as no surprise to me since it was during spring break. I was glad that I didn't have to wait as long as I predicted for RDCT which was only 2 hours. Got to see MMY that night and got some great pics of DL.

Then I decided not to go back to the LB convention center that Sunday morning since it was bad and got to go back to DL to get a few more pics of the DLR and all of the construction sites. I was glad that I didn't go to the LB convention center that Sunday morning since it was worth going to DL.

Part of the trip was bad while the other part was great. 

Now that this TR is over, I will now start planning my PTR for the Cars Land and Buena Vista Street opening this summer. My DA and I are planning to go to the DLR for the grand re-opening of DCA and the opening of CL & BVS. I know that it will be mayhem that first day on the 15th which is the opening day of Cars Land and BVS. But we want to be there and say that we were there on the opening day of CL & BVS.

We are hoping that there will be a AP sneak peek so we don't have to go to DCA for the opening day of Cars Land. If we can't get a sneak peek, we will be there definitely for the opening on the 15th. I will keep everyone updated on our plans for that crazy summer weekend.


----------



## kmedina

You covered so much ground in such a short period of time.  I really like the new look of the animation building.  Xander loves to draw, so he loves going in there.  I wonder what he will think of it.  Sorry the LBCC was such a mess.  At least you had a good time at Disney.  You are braving opening day.  Awesome.  We will be six days behind you.  I cannot wait to read about it.


----------



## skiingfast

That is too bad your trip ended with traffic because of rain on the way home.


Progress on the Matterhorn and BVS is so great, it's amazing comparing to your pictures that are just a few weeks old.


----------



## deejdigsdis

All caught up!  I really enjoyed your pictures from the Monorail.  I almost felt like I was riding it.

I always look forward to your pics taken from MFW...the best ones out there.  Everything is looking great!  

I enjoyed your flower pictures, as usual.  I was going to ask you to post some of them in the flower thread, but Sherry beat me to it!  You posted some of my favorites.

Any idea when the Lego store will be done?

Looking forward to hearing about opening day at Cars Land.  It's going to be crazy!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> You covered so much ground in such a short period of time.  I really like the new look of the animation building.  Xander loves to draw, so he loves going in there.  I wonder what he will think of it.  Sorry the LBCC was such a mess.  At least you had a good time at Disney.  You are braving opening day.  Awesome.  We will be six days behind you.  I cannot wait to read about it.



Thank you Kim. Sunday went by so quickly and glad that I got everything covered just less then one day at the park if you put Saturday night and Sunday morning together. 

The Disney Animation building looks very nice after its outside refurbishment. I like to stop at the Disney Animation building just to relax and see the Disney movies inside. 

It was even better of not going to the LBCC that Sunday since it was just a mess that Saturday and Sunday was also bad. 

I talked to some other DISers and my Disney friends about the trip and some of them say that we are nuts of going on the opening day of Cars Land & BVS. But it is great to go on opening day and say that we were there when Cars Land officially opens. 

I will try to do a live trip report so you can see the pictures and what it is like on the opening week.



skiingfast said:


> That is too bad your trip ended with traffic because of rain on the way home.
> 
> 
> Progress on the Matterhorn and BVS is so great, it's amazing comparing to your pictures that are just a few weeks old.



I was glad that it didn't rain when I was at the DLR that Sunday morning and would not have got a chance to ride MFW. I would not even go on MFW if it rains since my camera could get wet and ruined. It was bad that it rained on the way back home to Sacramento, but we got home safely.

The Matterhorn and BVS are progressing nicely and I can't wait till the summertime. That reminds me, before I go to the DLR in a couple of months, I will do a history of all my pics that I have took up till Cars Land and BVS. So stay tuned for some old pics that we haven't seen in quite some time. It would take a long time to go back through the posts and find the pics on the TR threads, but I know I have them on my flickr account all set up.




deejdigsdis said:


> All caught up!  I really enjoyed your pictures from the Monorail.  I almost felt like I was riding it.
> 
> I always look forward to your pics taken from MFW...the best ones out there.  Everything is looking great!
> 
> I enjoyed your flower pictures, as usual.  I was going to ask you to post some of them in the flower thread, but Sherry beat me to it!  You posted some of my favorites.
> 
> Any idea when the Lego store will be done?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about opening day at Cars Land.  It's going to be crazy!



Thank you Deej. It was nice to ride the monorail after being down on my last trip before this one.

The pics from MFW turned out very nicely on my last trip.

Glad that you liked the flower pics that I put on the flower thread.

I know for a fact that the Lego store should be opened before the summertime. I don't know when it reopens.

IT is going to be crazy and crowded that first day at Cars Land.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Less then two weeks until the grand re-opening of DCA this summer. My DA and I are looking forward to Cars Land and Buena Vista Street a lot ever since the DCA expansion. I will update my TR as time goes by. 

While I am on the thread, I checked out a thread from another DISer disneychrista which she posted some pics of BTMRR when they were evacuated. It was neat to see some pics of BTMRR being evacuated. I was surprise to see the people evacuated from the 2nd chain lift on BTMRR. That was the same area where I stuck on BTMRR back in August 2009. 

Just like back then, we were up there for awhile and then the CM's announced that BTMRR was closed and evacuated the guests who are still on the mine trains around the tracks. We went though down the hill and through in one of the tunnels and in the backstage area. We went through the first tunnel when you ride BTMMR and the CM's gave everyone who were on the ride a Attraction Readmission pass to use on any other ride except TSMM. I didn't use it that day since I mostly did every ride that trip.

Here are some of my pics when I was stuck on BTMMR back in 2009. I have never put these pics on my flickr since I haven't started it until late 2009 during the first D23 Expo.





















On my next post later on, I will have some pics of Cars Land during it's construction ever since I have gone to DL back in 2009.


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> I talked to some other DISers and my Disney friends about the trip and some of them say that we are nuts of going on the opening day of Cars Land & BVS. But it is great to go on opening day and say that we were there when Cars Land officially opens.
> 
> I will try to do a live trip report so you can see the pictures and what it is like on the opening week.



I was glad when I heard the opening date.  Our dates were set in stone (Connor's First Birthday).  I wanted it to be open, but did not want to be there on opening day.  I would have rather been there on opening day and catch it than have it open after we left though.  It really worked out that we will be there six days later.  Hopefully, it will not be too busy when we go.

Cool!   Thanks.  Your fans (me included) will love that.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I was glad when I heard the opening date.  Our dates were set in stone (Connor's First Birthday).  I wanted it to be open, but did not want to be there on opening day.  I would have rather been there on opening day and catch it than have it open after we left though.  It really worked out that we will be there six days later.  Hopefully, it will not be too busy when we go.
> 
> Cool!   Thanks.  Your fans (me included) will love that.



Good that your schedule are all set when you have Connor's first birthday at DL. The good thing that your trip won't be during the opening day of Cars Land. Hope everything goes really well during your trip and Connor's first birthday at the DLR.


While I have not been on my TR thread lately, we are only a short amount of time until Cars Land and BVS are open this summer. Here are some old classic pics of Cars Land construction site as well as the LM ride back in 2009. What a big difference back in 2009 when the old Lion King parking lot which will be now Cars Land this summer.





















I will have more pics of Cars Land construction site later on.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> That reminds me, before I go to the DLR in a couple of months, I will do a history of all my pics that I have took up till Cars Land and BVS.


----------



## kmedina

I have been in line for BTMRR before when it stopped working.  I do not remember getting a ride pass though.  It is so cool to see the construction pictures.  We were there right after construction for Carsland first started (2008, I think).  I remember thinking it would take forever.  Now, here we are less than two months away.  It's exciting.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I have been in line for BTMRR before when it stopped working.  I do not remember getting a ride pass though.  It is so cool to see the construction pictures.  We were there right after construction for Carsland first started (2008, I think).  I remember thinking it would take forever.  Now, here we are less than two months away.  It's exciting.



I have been in queues at both resorts and we have to leave the queue since there was a problem with the ride. There were rides when we got the attraction readmission pass but sometimes we don't get them if we didn't wait too long in the queue or on the ride. The only times that I got the Attraction readmission pass was on BTMRR twice. I used the pass one time on FNSV back in 2009. 

The ground breaking of Cars Land was back in July 2009. This will be a exciting summertime when we see the grand re-opening of DCA.


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> I have been in queues at both resorts and we have to leave the queue since there was a problem with the ride. There were rides when we got the attraction readmission pass but sometimes we don't get them if we didn't wait too long in the queue or on the ride. The only times that I got the Attraction readmission pass was on BTMRR twice. I used the pass one time on FNSV back in 2009.
> 
> The ground breaking of Cars Land was back in July 2009. This will be a exciting summertime when we see the grand re-opening of DCA.



BTMRR must break down a lot (kind of like the WDW monorails).  

I was not sure whether it was 2008 or 2009, since we were there in July both years.  Yes, it going to be exciting.


----------



## kmedina

You reminding me of when it started caused me to go through that trip's photos to see if I got any pictures of the construction.  I did not.  Here is a picture from that trip I got of Xander with Lightning.  He usually gets blurry ones, except that trip and the most recent one I guess.  Sorry I have nothing to add.  Hopefully, this will at least make you smile.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> BTMRR must break down a lot (kind of like the WDW monorails).
> 
> I was not sure whether it was 2008 or 2009, since we were there in July both years.  Yes, it going to be exciting.



BTMRR does break a lot just like Indy at DL. Those are like the two rides at DL that break down the most. It is disappointing to wait in those queues and all of a sudden the ride breaks down and you waste part of your day in the queue just to get on the ride.

When I saw the updated BSC in early March, one of the shovels that was used on ground breaking day showed what year it started.




kmedina said:


> You reminding me of when it started caused me to go through that trip's photos to see if I got any pictures of the construction.  I did not.  Here is a picture from that trip I got of Xander with Lightning.  He usually gets blurry ones, except that trip and the most recent one I guess.  Sorry I have nothing to add.  Hopefully, this will at least make you smile.



Xander looked so happy taking a photo of Lightning McQueen. Your photo of Xander is very nice and I did missed the old meet and greet spot at Condor Flats. 


Now its time to go back to the old photos of the construction site at Cars Land.

i don't have too many good pics of the Cars Land construction site. But here is a pic of testing out RSR demo track before they disassemble it and install the permanent track. This is from the December 2009 trip during the Holiday season at the DLR.






The Little Mermaid ride and PP viewing area back on December 2009. 





I still have to plan my trip during the opening week of Cars Land and BVS. I am getting excited like I said over and over again and again. The only question is how long do the two of us wanted to wait on Friday morning in the long queue just to get a FP for RSR and ride LFT & MJJ. I can still use more help on it. 

Okay Matt (skiingfast), I might need some more help of more planning.


----------



## kmedina

I usually wait as long as it takes at Disney to ride something if I want to ride it badly enough.  Checking back later rarely helps, although it did shave five minutes off TSMM at WDW last trip.  I have been trying to ride the X at Magic Mountain since it opened in 2002.  The line is always too long (four to five hours), and I do not want to buy a fastpass.  We always skip it.  Hopefully, the lines will not get crazy like that.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I usually wait as long as it takes at Disney to ride something if I want to ride it badly enough.  Checking back later rarely helps, although it did shave five minutes off TSMM at WDW last trip.  I have been trying to ride the X at Magic Mountain since it opened in 2002.  The line is always too long (four to five hours), and I do not want to buy a fastpass.  We always skip it.  Hopefully, the lines will not get crazy like that.



It has been awhile since I waited a long time to ride a ride that I wanted to do something badly. I would count WoC as one of them since we waited a lot of hours that morning just to get a FP for WoC. I know that it will be crowded those first three days that we will be there and hope to do everything during this trip. But if we just pay attention just to Cars Land and BVS, we should get everything done in just three days. 

X at Magic Mountain is a unique roller coaster where the ride vehicle seats spins. I haven't been to Magic Mountain almost fifteen years. So much has changed over the years. 


Not for some more pics of Cars Land back in 2010 when I did my business trip to Anaheim. The pics don't look as good as my pics today since I barely go up on MFW just to get some pics. Here are the pics of Cars Land from March 2010.


----------



## kmedina

More great construction pictures Bret.  You've inspired me to start taking some construction pictures on future trips.  I like seeing the progression.  When DH has control of the camera, I am lucky to get any pictures at all.  I was going to update my trip report, but was bummed to see there are barely any pictures to tell the next part of the story.  I will just update it later.

Since you go to Disneyland more than most people I know, I would love your opinion.  Would you mind looking at this http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44711995&postcount=1 and filling me in.  If so, thank you.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I love it Bret!! My last day of school is the day before Cars Land and BVS opens. No, I will not be there on opening weekend.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> More great construction pictures Bret.  You've inspired me to start taking some construction pictures on future trips.  I like seeing the progression.  When DH has control of the camera, I am lucky to get any pictures at all.  I was going to update my trip report, but was bummed to see there are barely any pictures to tell the next part of the story.  I will just update it later.
> 
> Since you go to Disneyland more than most people I know, I would love your opinion.  Would you mind looking at this http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44711995&postcount=1 and filling me in.  If so, thank you.



Thank you Kim. I'm glad that you are considering taking construction photos for future trips. We all know that Disney doesn't like to show construction work at any of their parks since it would ruin the magic, but I look at it the other way and tell people what the ride, show, etc. looked like before it is completed. You should ask your DH to use the DSLR camera more for those pics especially when you go to DL in June for Cars Land and BVS. I know what you meant about not getting getting a lot of photos during your trip since a TR is more exciting when you have more pics to show during your trip. I will wait until your next update for your TR.




WDWJonasGirl said:


> I love it Bret!! My last day of school is the day before Cars Land and BVS opens. No, I will not be there on opening weekend.



Thank you Kaitlin. It's nice to hear from you. I thought you would battle the crowds that weekend. Hopefully this insane trip will be good and do everything on those days.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
I think it is amazing to see the transformation of DCA with the Little Mermaid and the huge makeover with BVS and Cars Land.  I can't wait for our next trip!!  Thank goodness you will be reporting back with your wonderful observations and great pictures.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> I think it is amazing to see the transformation of DCA with the Little Mermaid and the huge makeover with BVS and Cars Land.  I can't wait for our next trip!!  Thank goodness you will be reporting back with your wonderful observations and great pictures.



It is amazing in just a few years, DCA looks completely different from 2009 and now. I can't wait for you and your family to go back to the DLR and see all the new updates. It will be insane that whole trip to get everything that trip. Hopefully we can do everything that weekend. It might have to be another trip to do everything. We'll wait and see what it looks like.


Now it's time for more classic pics of DCA. Also I haven't shown these pictures on my TR in June so this is something new that I have never posted on any on my TR's. 

Remember DCA sun icon where CCT is being built and it was transform for Glow Fest the nighttime event before Electronica. 





I remember seeing the PP viewing area all with those media tables the night before and the first day to the public. You can also see LM under construction.










The fountains running that morning










Now more pics of Cars Land during its construction. You can see that the skeleton for Cadillac Range is being installed and you can barely see the test track.










I will have the next post from my past TR on Cars Land.


----------



## kmedina

I do remember the sun icon.  I got a great picture (not in digital form) of my whole family in front of it.  It reminds me that I am bummed the I never got pictures with the big letters that read California out front before they tore them down.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I do remember the sun icon.  I got a great picture (not in digital form) of my whole family in front of it.  It reminds me that I am bummed the I never got pictures with the big letters that read California out front before they tore them down.



I really miss the California letters at esplanade of DCA. But I do like the new entrance of DCA. I will miss the letters all decorated for the Holiday season which are decorated in candy cane colors and have Mickey and Goofy on the C & A letter.


----------



## Sherry E

Bret - did you just enter the AP thing to get the preview of Cars Land and BVS on June 11th?  I know that's what you were waiting for and it was just announced!  

I entered, but I had to weigh a few options regarding the time I wanted and number of people I wanted with me (because I am thinking ahead to a few different scenarios that may or may not happen).  I did NOT choose the evening slot because I had a feeling that a lot of AP holders would get off work and come flooding into Cars Land on June 11, after hours.  So I chose both of the 2 earlier slots.

I don't know if I will picked to go, though.  This time I increased the number of people I wanted to have with me - just in case there are any DIS-friends who cannot get into the slots they want and I can help them out by letting them in during my time frame.  For example, let's say another DIS-friend wanted the first slot of the day and was not chosen for that time.  If I am chosen and have extra spaces, I can bring someone in with me.  

But choosing more people may make it more difficult for me to get in at all, let alone at the time I want.  I might have been better off if I had just chosen 2 people or something.

If I don't get picked, that's fine.  Not meant to be.  But we'll see what happens!

What time (s) did you pick and how many people did you request to have with you?


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry, great minds think alike I was here for the same thing.  I picked the middle time.  I was thinking that if we had to make a quick turn around trip that was the best time to pick for us.


----------



## Sherry E

kaoden39 said:


> Sherry, great minds think alike I was here for the same thing.  I picked the middle time.  I was thinking that if we had to make a quick turn around trip that was the best time to pick for us.



We AP people are quick on the trigger!

I was on Facebook over an hour ago and saw the AP Holder status update scroll down the page.  

Instantly, I thought of Bret because I knew he had been hoping for a sneak preview.  I clicked on the link to enter and...they had the wrong AP number for me!  I have no clue how that happened, because I updated all my AP info recently.  The number was totally wrong.  No wonder I haven't been getting any AP correspondence.  

So I re-entered the correct AP number and entered the contest. The site was running sooooo slowly and it eventually locked up for me (after I entered) because I think thousands of folks entered at once.

In any case, as I said, I had to think about it and make a quick decision on the spot based on a few factors.  I decided that I would go with requesting more people (for the reasons I explained earlier), and ask for either the first slot or the second slot.  I may not get either one of those times, but if I get one of the slots and they grant me the number of guests I asked for, then I can help someone else who is not able to get into that same time frame!

So Bret, hurry hurry hurry and enter that contest if you haven't already done it!  Let us know what you picked!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Bret - did you just enter the AP thing to get the preview of Cars Land and BVS on June 11th?  I know that's what you were waiting for and it was just announced!
> 
> I entered, but I had to weigh a few options regarding the time I wanted and number of people I wanted with me (because I am thinking ahead to a few different scenarios that may or may not happen).  I did NOT choose the evening slot because I had a feeling that a lot of AP holders would get off work and come flooding into Cars Land on June 11, after hours.  So I chose both of the 2 earlier slots.
> 
> I don't know if I will picked to go, though.  This time I increased the number of people I wanted to have with me - just in case there are any DIS-friends who cannot get into the slots they want and I can help them out by letting them in during my time frame.  For example, let's say another DIS-friend wanted the first slot of the day and was not chosen for that time.  If I am chosen and have extra spaces, I can bring someone in with me.
> 
> But choosing more people may make it more difficult for me to get in at all, let alone at the time I want.  I might have been better off if I had just chosen 2 people or something.
> 
> If I don't get picked, that's fine.  Not meant to be.  But we'll see what happens!
> 
> What time (s) did you pick and how many people did you request to have with you?



Yes, I did enter this afternoon and I was so excited to hear that they will do an AP preview for Cars Land and BVS on June 11th. Very interesting to see that the AP preview will be on my DA birthday. This will be a great birthday present for her if we get selected for the sneak peek. We enter twice since she is an AP holder so we have two chances at Cars Land on June 11th.

I chose all three times on the 11th. If we get selected for the AP preview, we will be going no matter what and we will cancel the opening day trip. I did tell you that we will cancel the opening day trip if there is an AP sneak peek and we get selected. 

I chosen three people since I might see my friend who lives in LA and might not be able to get into Cars Land. But we'll just wait and see if we get the lucky email on June 4th. If we don't get to go to the sneak peek, we will be there for the opening day and tell that we were there.

I picked all three times since we will do a one full day trip to DL on Monday. We will be there on Sunday and leave on Tuesday if we get selected. I requested three people. First is my DA and myself. We will save one spot just in case we see my friend who lives in LA.


----------



## skiingfast

The old pictures are nice.  I miss some of the glowfest colors and the old walls with WoC art on them.


I think the RSR FP will have to be live on the 15th, because of how the loading is set up.  Also with the WoC and ST expereince getting the FPs should be pretty quick, but I think the over night crowd will get all of them.  Have you considered staying on the sidewalk that night?  If you do perhaps you can carry DA's AP and when you get to the FP distribution they won't be using the machines, a big gamble.

At least the AP preview contest announced today will relieve a little bit of opening day pressure.  Probably not enough to make a difference.

With some luck in the days near the 15th we will get some details on how everything will work.

In a huge slow moving line, the evolving view should make for good pictures.  You may want to stand in during morning, day, evening and night lights.


----------



## tksbaskets

I have my fingers crossed that you ALL get picked for the preview~~


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> The old pictures are nice.  I miss some of the glowfest colors and the old walls with WoC art on them.
> 
> 
> I think the RSR FP will have to be live on the 15th, because of how the loading is set up.  Also with the WoC and ST expereince getting the FPs should be pretty quick, but I think the over night crowd will get all of them.  Have you considered staying on the sidewalk that night?  If you do perhaps you can carry DA's AP and when you get to the FP distribution they won't be using the machines, a big gamble.
> 
> At least the AP preview contest announced today will relieve a little bit of opening day pressure.  Probably not enough to make a difference.
> 
> With some luck in the days near the 15th we will get some details on how everything will work.
> 
> In a huge slow moving line, the evolving view should make for good pictures.  You may want to stand in during morning, day, evening and night lights.



Glow Fest was okay, I am not a partying type person so I didn't experience Glow Fest on the opening day back in 2010 for Glow Fest. I do miss the old walls with the WoC art. 

I would assume most likely that RSR FP will be running just like when the ST FP machine was running during the AP sneak peek last year when I attended it. I know that WoC and ST FP was easy to get since we were in the queue for WoC at 3am and I didn't have to wait for ST since I was at the sneak peek. I plan on getting in the queue around 1am to 3am in the morning on Friday if we don't win the sneak peek on the 11th. I won't be like those Disney fanatics to line up around 9pm on Thursday night or whatever time they let the guests in the queue for Cars Land. I am considering just carrying my DA AP with me so we can get the FPs for RSR. But we might just stay together so we can guarantee a FP for RSR and get on MJJ or LFT that morning. 

It is a relief that there is a contest. It would be really nice if we do win the AP sneak peek and we don't have to go on the opening day. I was considering going on opening day of ST last year, but I knew that it was going to be wild and I already rode it during the sneak peek. It will make a difference since my DA wants to see Cars Land so much but would take only the four hours to see it before the opening day and don't have to deal with the crowds.

It will be nice to hear some more new information leading to the opening day. This AP sneak peek if we get selected will be even better for us so we don't have to go on opening day. As long as we go on all three rides for the sneak peek or opening day weekend trip, I will go picture crazy.

I plan on getting pictures during the morning, afternoon and night if I go on the sneak peek or opening day. I will also be back at DCA for the Halloween season. I haven't planned my dates for the Halloween season, but I'll guarantee that I will be there for the Halloween season.




tksbaskets said:


> I have my fingers crossed that you ALL get picked for the preview~~



Thank you TK. It would be nice to see some DISers get selected for the AP sneak peek on June 11th.


----------



## Sherry E

Bret -

I'm sure that you'll get a spot in the sneak preview (I have faith!), but if for some reason you don't get one and I do get in, I will definitely give you at least one of my guest spots (which would either be in the first shift or the second shift), and possibly 2 spots so you can bring your DA as well.  I have to carefully divide up the guest spots (that's if I even get chosen in the sweepstakes)!  Then we can just split up and go off on our own photo-taking sprees!

I know how much it means to you to be able to attend this sneak preview and see the new DCA things before they open to the general public so, of course, you should be there.

I'm not sure I'll be picked, though - I don't have very good luck with winning anything.  Last year I did get picked for the Star Tours preview and then Liza/funatdisney couldn't go at the last minute so plans were shelved.  I would much, much rather have a sneak preview of DCA but I don't know if they will pick me again.  We'll see!


----------



## mvf-m11c

sherry e said:


> bret -
> 
> i'm sure that you'll get a spot in the sneak preview (i have faith!), but if for some reason you don't get one and i do get in, i will definitely give you at least one of my guest spots (which would either be in the first shift or the second shift), and possibly 2 spots so you can bring your da as well.  I have to carefully divide up the guest spots (that's if i even get chosen in the sweepstakes)!  Then we can just split up and go off on our own photo-taking sprees!
> 
> I know how much it means to you to be able to attend this sneak preview and see the new dca things before they open to the general public so, of course, you should be there.
> 
> I'm not sure i'll be picked, though - i don't have very good luck with winning anything.  Last year i did get picked for the star tours preview and then liza/funatdisney couldn't go at the last minute so plans were shelved.  I would much, much rather have a sneak preview of dca but i don't know if they will pick me again.  We'll see!



Thank you Sherry.  I did add one extra AP spot just in case if we bring another person with an AP to the sneak peek. But if we do get selected for the sneak peek, it would be an honor if you could join me and my DA at the AP sneak peek on June 11th. We're both looking forward to go all photo crazy on the sneak peek if we get selected and hope to show everyone of our adventures at Cars Land and BVS. I might take over 1000 pics of Cars Land and BVS alone if I try to get every inch of each land.

We been waiting for over 4 years when Cars Land first broke ground back in 2009 and I just can't wait any longer. I know that it will be open in one and a half month, this is getting me all excited just to go next month.

I have faith that you will be selected for this sneak peek and get the chance to go on the 11th to see it in person.

Thank you Sherry


----------



## kmedina

I hope you get selected Bret. It would be nice to avoid the crowds and see it four days early. I would buy an AP if I lived a little closer. Cannot wait to read about it whenever you go.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I hope you get selected Bret. It would be nice to avoid the crowds and see it four days early. I would buy an AP if I lived a little closer. Cannot wait to read about it whenever you go.



Thank you Kim. It will be very nice to avoid the opening day weekend at DCA. But I am prepared for anything during that trip. We'll just wait and see until June 4th and hear good news or bad news. I can't wait to get closer to the dates so I can do my live TR. If we get lucky for the sneak peek, I will post all my pics and my view of DCA.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now it's time for more pics of DCA from the last few years. This time, I have some more pics from Glow Fest the nighttime event in HBP back in the summer of 2010. I didn't spend much time at Glow Fest since my DA and I were concentrating on WoC that trip. It will be interesting to see what Mad T Party the new nighttime event at HPB will be like after Electronica. This will be the third nighttime event at DCA.

So here are some pics of Glow Fest the summer of 2010 on the opening week.















Now here are some pics from MFW back during our October trip back in 2010 for MHP at DL. Though we didn't do much that party night since the only thing we cared for the most was Halloween Screams fireworks and got to go to a lot of different treat stations around the park. I really missed doing the party last year.

Here are pics of Cars Land back in October 2010. Cadillac Range is taking shape since my June trip in 2010.










I also remember that trip that they were taking down the Maliboomer and was wrapped up.





During my trip, Electronica was also going to debut in 6 days on Saturday the 2nd. I just missed it in just a week.










If we get selected for the sneak peek, we will be there in 36 days for the sneak peek. If not we will be there in 40 days for the opening day of CL & BVS.


----------



## kmedina

More great pictures Bret.  I do not even remember Glow Fest.  We were there in June 2010 as well but weeks after WoC opened.  Nice to see all the photos.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> More great pictures Bret.  I do not even remember Glow Fest.  We were there in June 2010 as well but weeks after WoC opened.  Nice to see all the photos.



Thank you Kim. Glow Fest was part of DCA when WoC debut back in 2010. I wasn't that huge of those nighttime events which was all about partying at night which is something that I am not interested. I had no problem with Glow Fest or Electronica for those nighttime events at HPB. Those events just don't suit me a lot and I will feel the same thing for Mad T Party when it begins this summer. If I am there, I will be taking some pics of the event.


I also would like to say that I won a pair of PH tickets from the Cocoa-Cola contest. I am excited that i won the PH tickets.


----------



## franandaj

I agree with you on the nighttime activities.  I'm not all that into the parties in the park.  We are attending a preview event on June 9th in the afternoon, and then we have reservations to stay at the PPH June 14-15 so we will hopefully be at the opening ceremonies.


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Kim. Glow Fest was part of DCA when WoC debut back in 2010. I wasn't that huge of those nighttime events which was all about partying at night which is something that I am not interested. I had no problem with Glow Fest or Electronica for those nighttime events at HPB. Those events just don't suit me a lot and I will feel the same thing for Mad T Party when it begins this summer. If I am there, I will be taking some pics of the event.
> 
> 
> I also would like to say that I won a pair of PH tickets from the Cocoa-Cola contest. I am excited that i won the PH tickets.



I must not be a fan of it either, because I cannot even remember it.  I do remember seeing Electronica but never stopped to check it out.  

That's awesome.  I did not even know what that was, so I googled it.  As soon as I read CA and AZ residents only, I stopped reading.  I am excited for you too.


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> I agree with you on the nighttime activities.  I'm not all that into the parties in the park.  We are attending a preview event on June 9th in the afternoon, and then we have reservations to stay at the PPH June 14-15 so we will hopefully be at the opening ceremonies.



I understand that some people like to go to club and party at night, but for a place like the Disneyland Resort does not make sense when Glow Fest started in 2010 and then it was changed to Electronica and now this summer will be Mad T Party. Even though those are popular events for the adults, it is not for the young kids. This reminds me of Pleasure Island for the adults at WDW which is for the adults.

What kind of preview that you and Fran will be attending on the 9th? I am excited to see that you will be there on the opening day of Cars Land. Are you and Fran going to be out in the line on Thursday night? If I don't get to see the sneak peek on Monday the 11th, I will be looking forward to see you and Fran that night.




kmedina said:


> I must not be a fan of it either, because I cannot even remember it.  I do remember seeing Electronica but never stopped to check it out.
> 
> That's awesome.  I did not even know what that was, so I googled it.  As soon as I read CA and AZ residents only, I stopped reading.  I am excited for you too.



It only lasted just for the summer of 2010 until Electronica took over as the nighttime event at DCA in October 2010. Electronica has run that long till last month and all of a sudden a new nighttime event will take it's place.

Thank you Kim.


----------



## tksbaskets

I agree Bret that DL and DCA are not the place to put in a 'adult club'  My family pretty much avoided the backstage area when the Electronica time started.  The corner back by the bathrooms tuned into a place for drinking and dancing.  Not that we saw anyone particularly out of control, it just isn't what we go to Disney for.

At WDW we never partook of any of the Pleasure Island establishments either.  

We will have to see what the Mad Hatter's Tea Party is like.


----------



## kmedina

I just saw a clip for Modern Family's Disney episode on Facebook.  I've never seen the show before.  The clip was of two Dads with their daughter on a leash.  It was hilarious.  They were being judged by a guy wearing socks with his sandals, so one Dad took the leash off.  Then, she ran after "squirrels" (Chip and Dale).  I decided to record the show and check it out.  If it is good, they may pick up a new viewer.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> I agree Bret that DL and DCA are not the place to put in a 'adult club'  My family pretty much avoided the backstage area when the Electronica time started.  The corner back by the bathrooms tuned into a place for drinking and dancing.  Not that we saw anyone particularly out of control, it just isn't what we go to Disney for.
> 
> At WDW we never partook of any of the Pleasure Island establishments either.
> 
> We will have to see what the Mad Hatter's Tea Party is like.



I always like to come to Disney to get away from the real world and avoid those types of events. But after Glow Fest was so popular back in 2010, TDA had to do those nighttime events which draws the adults to come and partying while the kids are having fun around the parks. It would be nice if they have those events at DTD, but they want to draw attention to HPB at night. I have friends who like it a lot and enjoy it, but looks like we are not the type of people who enjoy that stuff while coming to the DLR. 

Same here, I have never went to Pleasure Island at WDW and I don't plan too anytime in the future whenever I go back. We go to the Disney parks to enjoy the park, rides and shows.

We will definitely see what Mad T Party will be like, another Glow Fest & Electronica or something different. But in my opinion, it looks the same nighttime party where you dance, drink, and have fun.




kmedina said:


> I just saw a clip for Modern Family's Disney episode on Facebook.  I've never seen the show before.  The clip was of two Dads with their daughter on a leash.  It was hilarious.  They were being judged by a guy wearing socks with his sandals, so one Dad took the leash off.  Then, she ran after "squirrels" (Chip and Dale).  I decided to record the show and check it out.  If it is good, they may pick up a new viewer.



One of the DISers posted that yesterday and was excited to see Modern Family episode tomorrow. When I was there back in early March, they were filming on MS TS. So I am looking forward to watching Modern Family tomorrow. That clip of Modern Family was hilarious and it might get me into it.


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> One of the DISers posted that yesterday and was excited to see Modern Family episode tomorrow. When I was there back in early March, they were filming on MS TS. So I am looking forward to watching Modern Family tomorrow. That clip of Modern Family was hilarious and it might get me into it.



The pictures you posted here were on MS.  That is near where this scene is shot.  When I was watching the clip, I remember wondering if you were nearby.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> The pictures you posted here were on MS.  That is near where this scene is shot.  When I was watching the clip, I remember wondering if you were nearby.



Yes, the pictures that I posted were at MS TS. I was no where near the shot area where it was facing towards GMwML and the Mad Hatter store. There were a lot of CM's not allowing any guests near that area for the taping. I can't wait to see Modern Family tomorrow.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

friend! 

so sorry i've been missing your great reports  & pictures. 

we have had some interesting times lately, first my wife broke
her leg ..she has taken over the whole first floor our house. 
( means everyone else has been moved ..up. . 

...as you might remember our disneyland/alunai vacation is @ 
the end of this month.    . then last evening i heard a
crash in one of the bathroom..it was my daughter, 
she cut under her elbow, requiring 9 stitches. 


so  i needed a break! and of course, your site the best! 

we'll be there d~land, may 27th, 28th. i know we 'll be just
missing the new cars, but also the crowds that goes with it. 
besides it only our 3rd trip so there many other things to
do. and with us being banged up, i think this is best. 

saw where they redid the mermaid ride....the "snow cone" 
ariel. ....we got home last year, my daughter was wearing 
her up like that. i read because they felt it wasn't too 
realistic . but if you saw my daughter ( she wouldn't allow 
me take pictures ) ..they would have seen "it" was possible. 

i guess there's a new redhair girl in brave. it was funny to
read others ' reactions....but it made me realized how much 
i better keep my "anger-eyes" ready, 

wow , this is only our third trip & there has been many new 
changes. 

here's all my   good luck , that you get the special 
invite! and all our dsiney 's  too, you deserve it!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Lil' Grumpy said:


> friend!
> 
> so sorry i've been missing your great reports  & pictures.
> 
> we have had some interesting times lately, first my wife broke
> her leg ..she has taken over the whole first floor our house.
> ( means everyone else has been moved ..up. .
> 
> ...as you might remember our disneyland/alunai vacation is @
> the end of this month.    . then last evening i heard a
> crash in one of the bathroom..it was my daughter,
> she cut under her elbow, requiring 9 stitches.
> 
> 
> so  i needed a break! and of course, your site the best!
> 
> we'll be there d~land, may 27th, 28th. i know we 'll be just
> missing the new cars, but also the crowds that goes with it.
> besides it only our 3rd trip so there many other things to
> do. and with us being banged up, i think this is best.
> 
> saw where they redid the mermaid ride....the "snow cone"
> ariel. ....we got home last year, my daughter was wearing
> her up like that. i read because they felt it wasn't too
> realistic . but if you saw my daughter ( she wouldn't allow
> me take pictures ) ..they would have seen "it" was possible.
> 
> i guess there's a new redhair girl in brave. it was funny to
> read others ' reactions....but it made me realized how much
> i better keep my "anger-eyes" ready,
> 
> wow , this is only our third trip & there has been many new
> changes.
> 
> here's all my   good luck , that you get the special
> invite! and all our dsiney 's  too, you deserve it!



It's very nice to hear from you again. 

I'm very sorry to hear about your wife leg and hope she recovers. 

I am getting very excited for you and your family when you go to DL and the Aulani trip at the end of this month. Oh my, I hope she is alright. 

You will be there during Memorial day weekend which I went last year and it was quite busy. Hopefully there could be a soft opening for the Matterhorn which is a possibility for you and your family. Hope you and your family have a great time at DL and your trip to the Aulani.

After the flood, they redid Aerial hair like the other Ariel AA on the ride. Some people don't like it and some like it. Some people say scene wasn't too realistic, but it was part of the movie where her is in a cone shape.

Yes, the movie "Brave" another Disney/Pixar movie coming out this summer which the main character is a red hair girl name Princess Merida. Is she thinking of doing her hair style as Princess Merida in Brave?

There is a lot going on around the DLR. The MS buildings should be all done with there refurbishment during your visit, the Carnation Plaza Gardens is now gone for the Fantasy Faire which I am sad. 

Thank you and have a great trip in a few weeks to the DLR and the Aulani Resort.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now that the DLR is taking reservations for the Carthay Circle restaurant at DCA, we made reservations at the CC restaurant on the 15th at 1:40pm. But we might not be able to eat at the restaurant until November if we win the AP sneak peek on the 11th. No matter what happens for our trip in June, we will get to experience Cars Land early or dine at the CC restaurant. I am getting so excited and nervous of what to do  for these two trips. I need to write up my TR when the trip gets closer.


----------



## kmedina

Thanks for the heads up on CC.  I sent just sent an email requesting a reservation for that, Minnie and Friends and WCC.  I requested a seat for 36 at WCC.  We'll see if they can accomodate that and if I am close on the guess.  It could be much higher if everyone goes or lower if people do not.  I have 24 for sure RSVPs with 3 strong maybes as of this evening.


----------



## franandaj

mvf-m11c said:


> Are you and Fran going to be out in the line on Thursday night? If I don't get to see the sneak peek on Monday the 11th, I will be looking forward to see you and Fran that night.



Are you serious?  When do you think people will start lining up?  We got a room so we could have somewhere to sleep. She can't sit out all night with this wound. I can't stay out all night because i'm old.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Thanks for the heads up on CC.  I sent just sent an email requesting a reservation for that, Minnie and Friends and WCC.  I requested a seat for 36 at WCC.  We'll see if they can accomodate that and if I am close on the guess.  It could be much higher if everyone goes or lower if people do not.  I have 24 for sure RSVPs with 3 strong maybes as of this evening.



Your welcome Kim. That is a lot of guests for WCT. Hopefully the WCT can accommodate that many people in your party for the WoC dining FP. 




franandaj said:


> Are you serious?  When do you think people will start lining up?  We got a room so we could have somewhere to sleep. She can't sit out all night with this wound. I can't stay out all night because i'm old.



There will be some people waiting on Thursday night to line up for Cars Land. I remember when WoC debut in June 2010, I read that some group of people waited out at the bus loading area around 10pm on Thursday night and waited there until we were let in on Friday morning to get the FPs for WoC. That does sound kind of crazy to wait that long for half a day. So I believe that people will start lining up around Thursday night June 14th to be the first in line to go to Cars Land & BVS. I'm sorry about that Alison. I thought that you and Fran will be trying to get in the queue to get in DCA first thing in the morning. It just going to be crazy with so many people in the queue on Friday morning to get in DCA.

Hope you and Fran have a great time in June for the preview and on opening week.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I completed the [post=44434797]YU-GI-OH! 100th Tourney & Weekend at DL March 23rd - 25th, 2012[/post] Trip Resport and now I am starting two potential trips which only depends on if we win the AP sneak peek for Buena Vista Street and Cars Land on June 11th. I will tell you that shortly. On my last trip in March 23rd - 25th, I was down there with my friends to play at a card tournament at the LB convention center. It was a very bad trip to the LB convention center when the event started late and I just decided just to quit and don't go back that Saturday night which turned out to be a great night at DL. Then all of a sudden, I decided not to go back to LB that Sunday morning and got to go to DL for a short time on Sunday morning which is something that I am happy to do. 

Now I am planning our possible two pre-trip. We are not going to do two trips that week. We are only going to go on one of the two trips. The first one is June 10 - 12, 2012 & the possible 2nd one is June 14 - 17, 2012. One of these two trips we will go down there just to see Cars Land and Buena Vista Street at DCA. If we win the AP sneak peek contest, we will head down to DL on the 10th to 12th. If we don't win the contest, we will be there for the opening week of Buena Vista Street and Cars Land. No matter what, we are excited to go in June since we have been waiting for over four years when Cars Land broke ground on the former Lion King parking lot. We are hoping to win the sneak peek because my DA birthday is on the 11th and what better birthday present is have her birthday at Buena Vista Street and Cars Land during the sneak peek even if it is for only a few hours.

*Cast:* Me Bret 30 and my DA Fae 60

This will be my third trip to DL this year (Mar. 2 - 4, Mar. 23 - 25) while my DA 2nd time (Mar. 2 - 4).

This is the most anticipated trip we are looking foward to the most because we have been waiting for a very long time for the opening of Cars Land. I have been following all the updates since ground broke in the summer of 2009 and can't believe it is about to happen in a month. Our plans for these two trip is of course to ride all the rides at Cars Land and take a ton of photo. I mean a ton of photos, not just a few hundred in one place but a about a thousand. I'm going to try to get every inch of everything at Cars Land and Buena Vista Street. This includes the buildings, rides, flowers, trees, etc. It's been awhile since I been looking forward to taking a lot of pictures for a trip report. If we don't win the sneak peek, I will be getting photos of Cars Land and Buena Vista Street at night and compare the two pics of how the lands look at night. Not only the pictures at Cars Land and Buena Vista Street, I am also going to plan on seeing Magical fireworks at DL on the first night. Because I am going to take some nighttime fireworks that DISer *BretJMiller* posted on his trip report. I was so amazed by his pictures and it made me conclude and try the firework picture for Magical. This will also be daunting because I always use my tripod for the video camera. So I might have to bring two tripods for Magical that night. I am also looking forward to the Matterhorn being reopened this summer. But we might not ride it during the sneak peek. But if they do have a soft opening, I am looking forward to riding it this summer or later this year. There is also the Mad T Party whichis suppose to make its debut this summer. I don't plan on enjoying the event since I am not that type of person, but it is also a good idea to get some pics of what it is like. Will it be better then Glow Fest or Electronica, who knows? I can't wait to go next month.

We will be driving down from Sacramento to Anaheim like we usually do. I know I always say this over and over on my pre-trip plans but I just like driving then flying. It is nice to drive instead of flying on my last trip, but I do bring a lot of bags and camera equipment so it does make sense to drive down in just 7 hours. It just not worth paying the extra money for extra bags and getting a rental car. This time my DA will bring her car to head on down to Anaheim. We were able to make it to Anaheim with one stop of gas and I this time I will be driving down with my vehicle. We will stop at Livingston (close to Merced) that is always on my way to Anaheim to see my grandmother. Than after we stop at my grandmothers house, we will head on over to Anaheim. It only depends on what trip we are going too, we will leave on Saturday June 9th to head on over to my grandmothers house and leave Sunday morning to Anaheim. But if we don't go on the 11th, we will leave to Livingston on the 13th of Wednesday. Then we will leave to Anaheim on Thursday morning. We will be back home in Sacramento on June 12 or June 17. It only depends on what we get for our trip.

We will be staying at Best Westerns Anaheim Inn. Last time in the early March trip, we were suppose to stay at BWAI, but a last second deal at BWPPI was too good to pass up since we like BWPPI the most because of it's location. This time in the summertime, the prices for BWPPI were just too expensive so we went with BWAI. On the November trip, she really like it a lot. But she would prefer BWPPI because of the location. There is also advantages of BWAI over BWPPI. One is that it doesn't charge parking like BWPPI. BWPPI has the continental breakfast which BWAI doesn't have. But I would trade the continental breakfast for the parking fee anytime since we barely eat at the continental breakfast at BWPPI. 

We will be in the park for all three days of the sneak peek trip or four days for the opening day trip. Our plan is to leave around noon back to Sacramento on any of those two trips so we can get home around nighttime.

Right now my plans for the sneak peek is to enjoy Cars Land and Buena Vista street for the time we are given. Get as many pics as I can and ride all the rides during the trip. Watch Magical fireworks on the first night and try out the fireworks shot. Then as usual for the people who follow my trip reports to do my usual rides like the monorail, MFW, BLAB, etc. and take as many pics. For the opening week trip is to get in the queue on Friday morning night to get in Cars Land and Buena Vista Street. Then the rest is usually the same like I do on any trip. If we do go on opening week, I made a reservationat Carthay Circle restaurant on June 15th at 1:40pm to see and try the food. 

Here is my plan for each day.

*June 10th to 12th Trip*

*Sunday*
Watch Magical fireworks at 9:30pm and get a front row spot at the Hub. This is for testing out the firework pics. I will bring two tripods in order to videotape and take pictures of the fireworks.

*Monday*
It only depends on what time we get for the AP sneak peek. So I can't make a plan on Monday until we find out on June 4th then I will write up our plan.

*Tuesday* 
Do some rides that morning at both parks and head on back home to Sacramento.


*June 14th to 17 Trip*

*Thursday*
Watch Magical fireworks at 9:30pm and get a front row spot at the Hub. This is for testing out the firework pics. I will bring two tripods in order to videotape and take pictures of the fireworks.

*Friday*
Get in the queue early Friday morning so we can get into Cars Land. The plan is when we get in DCA that morning is to get a FP for RSR and then head on over to Luigi's Flying Tires, then ride Mater Junkyard Jamboree. Later ride RSR it only depends on what time we get. Later in the afternoon, go to Carthay Circle restaurant to have dinner. We don't on plan on seeing WoC that night since we will spend out time at Cars Land and Buena Vista Street at night. Also see the Mad T Party that night.

*Saturday*
Go back to DCA that morning and do the rides again and take as many pics of everything that I missed on Friday. I might do Magical again that night if I feel I want to take some pics of the fireworks from my DSLR camera. If not, I will be back at CL & BVS to take pictures at night. 

*Sunday*
Do some rides that morning at both parks and head on back home to Sacramento.

The only sit down restaurant that we will be doing is the Carthay Circle restaurant on June 15th at 1:40pm for lunch. I am looking forward to eating at the Carthay Circle restaurant after they started taking reservations yesterday. I was thinking of doing dinner that night, but it would be better to have it at lunch during the busy time so we can enjoy Cars Land & Buena Vista Street in the morning and night. We are also going to try Flo's V8 Cafe for lunch on the 2nd trip. The first trip we will not eat because we want to spend most of our time riding or taking pictures.

I will write more about my TR and *ask* for any advice of what I should do for the Cars Land and Buena Vista Street opening week trip.

Thank you


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> Your welcome Kim. That is a lot of guests for WCT. Hopefully the WCT can accommodate that many people in your party for the WoC dining FP.



I must have Disneyworld on the brain, because I wrote WCC (yummy).  It looks like you caught that.  Disney Dining had already gotten back with me by the time I woke up.  I am confirmed at CC for 06-22-12 and Minnie for 06-23-12.  They could not book me for WCT on 06-21-12, because they can only book 12 people max.  They have to send a request to the individual restaurant more than that.  She took my information and suggested I lower the request to 35.  I should hear back in 2-3 days.


----------



## kmedina

I still hope you get to attend the preview.  If not, at least you get to dine at CC (and on opening day).  Either way, I cannot wait to read about it.  We like driving to Disneyland too.  It is only a 4+ hour drive (not counting stops).  We have our own car to drive around in and save a lot of money(that we can spend at DLR).


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I must have Disneyworld on the brain, because I wrote WCC (yummy).  It looks like you caught that.  Disney Dining had already gotten back with me by the time I woke up.  I am confirmed at CC for 06-22-12 and Minnie for 06-23-12.  They could not book me for WCT on 06-21-12, because they can only book 12 people max.  They have to send a request to the individual restaurant more than that.  She took my information and suggested I lower the request to 35.  I should hear back in 2-3 days.



A little late to respond to this but glad to hear that you got confirmation for your reservations at CCR and Plaza Inn for your trip. I knew that you can only have a specific amount of people for a reservation. Hopefully that they will accommodate your requests and let you have your whole party to eat at the WCT for Connor birthday. I was going to ask you if you heard back from them.




kmedina said:


> I still hope you get to attend the preview.  If not, at least you get to dine at CC (and on opening day).  Either way, I cannot wait to read about it.  We like driving to Disneyland too.  It is only a 4+ hour drive (not counting stops).  We have our own car to drive around in and save a lot of money(that we can spend at DLR).



Thank you Kim. At least we will have another reason to look forward to the trip if we do not win the sneak peek on June 11th. I thought about eating at the CCR on the opening week, but I decided earlier (maybe around March during my 2nd trip) that I wouldn't get a reservation at the CCR. There was a lot of quick counter restaurants to choose from and when the reservations were open on Thursday, I just got to eat at the restaurant and take a lot of pictures of it. I have to say that I was there on the opening day of Cars Land and also got to eat at the CCR.

It is so fun driving down to SoCal because we get to stop at my grandmothers house in Livingston and bring all the stuff we need for our trip. The only times we stop on the way to Anaheim is stopping at the gas station and having some lunch. When I look at airline tickets plus renting a car or taking the Disney Express bus, it just costs way too much just to save about 4 hours of time to the DLR. Just one airline ticket round trip from Sacramento to OC costs about three fill up of gas in our car. It does make a big difference when you can save that much money just by saving time by flying. I only fly when I bring less things with me and for one day trips. I was hoping to go down to SoCal during the AP sneak peek of the upcoming summer activities at the DLR. At least I didn't miss much that week during the sneak peek. Saving that much money by driving then flying is a big deal to people who are on budget for trips.

Can't wait to go in less then a month to DL for the sneak peek or opening week. I hope for the same thing when you have Connor's birthday trip in June.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

thanks so much for the good wishes...

as you know, we take the movie picture window, to 
marked the time we visited. so your info is very exciting to
hear  about the ms buildings, 

yeppies, we're scrambling to "get ready " ( ha! rare earth ref.) 

..i had a big  over you asking about her hair? the reason 
is , she does not have to do anything....her hair is exactly liked
the wigs being seen on the wdw character. 

she used to do irish dancing. when she was only 6 y/o & her
first show @ the vets memorial. i was sitting in the 6th row, 
and when she "hit" the stage..the crowd went crazy over 
her. they also were making many comments about her hair
( you see?, it was her real hair...not a wig, that all the
rest had. ) i was watching her, & could tell she could hear 
their comments. she won a gold medal & the guy that 
presented it was also the "world champion" from Ireland. 
what was really neat, "the lord of the dance" crew were in
town, & many of the dancers came over  to help the kids.,
so 

we are changing our touring from "fast & furious"...to keep 
moving forward & hope for the best. we still have 3 special
fast passes, given to us on our first visit. we konk out 
from the long flight. last year, they updated them but 
every   time we used them, they gave them back. so 
maybe we get lucky again. either way, we just enjoy being 
there. 

my poor daughter did a real number on her arm, . 
but she healing real nice. i think she is a lil'clumsy, from growing
so fast. 2 feet in the last 2 years- she only 15, but she is
already 5-9. that means she is taller than her mother  &
father. i missed the days , when we first took her to wdw.


one of our precious family mementos , are the old 8mm movies. 
when our children were born, i went around taking pictures 
to show them the day they were born. i remember when we
went to wdw, taking 2 roles of film were taking a "ton".  

my mother was a firery redhair. she had a temper. one time 
she beat up the neighborhood bully. she once went on a double-\date
with her older sister. her date was lenorad sly. later on, he 
made his marked as a singer /tv star. roy rodgers. life  is an
adventure. we think all our disney trips are too. things seem
to happen. just reading the thread about someone @ dsiney 
doing this or that, & one eating a fried-green tomato sandwich.
now i can't stop thinking about doing that.  sorta explains how 
we tour the parks..whatever hit our fancy. funny you mentioned
the carnation cafe, as that was where we first ate @ disney.


now back to the scrambling, , oh thanks for the tips!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Lil' Grumpy said:


> thanks so much for the good wishes...
> 
> as you know, we take the movie picture window, to
> marked the time we visited. so your info is very exciting to
> hear  about the ms buildings,
> 
> yeppies, we're scrambling to "get ready " ( ha! rare earth ref.)
> 
> ..i had a big  over you asking about her hair? the reason
> is , she does not have to do anything....her hair is exactly liked
> the wigs being seen on the wdw character.
> 
> she used to do irish dancing. when she was only 6 y/o & her
> first show @ the vets memorial. i was sitting in the 6th row,
> and when she "hit" the stage..the crowd went crazy over
> her. they also were making many comments about her hair
> ( you see?, it was her real hair...not a wig, that all the
> rest had. ) i was watching her, & could tell she could hear
> their comments. she won a gold medal & the guy that
> presented it was also the "world champion" from Ireland.
> what was really neat, "the lord of the dance" crew were in
> town, & many of the dancers came over  to help the kids.,
> so
> 
> we are changing our touring from "fast & furious"...to keep
> moving forward & hope for the best. we still have 3 special
> fast passes, given to us on our first visit. we konk out
> from the long flight. last year, they updated them but
> every   time we used them, they gave them back. so
> maybe we get lucky again. either way, we just enjoy being
> there.
> 
> my poor daughter did a real number on her arm, .
> but she healing real nice. i think she is a lil'clumsy, from growing
> so fast. 2 feet in the last 2 years- she only 15, but she is
> already 5-9. that means she is taller than her mother  &
> father. i missed the days , when we first took her to wdw.
> 
> 
> one of our precious family mementos , are the old 8mm movies.
> when our children were born, i went around taking pictures
> to show them the day they were born. i remember when we
> went to wdw, taking 2 roles of film were taking a "ton".
> 
> my mother was a firery redhair. she had a temper. one time
> she beat up the neighborhood bully. she once went on a double-\date
> with her older sister. her date was lenorad sly. later on, he
> made his marked as a singer /tv star. roy rodgers. life  is an
> adventure. we think all our disney trips are too. things seem
> to happen. just reading the thread about someone @ dsiney
> doing this or that, & one eating a fried-green tomato sandwich.
> now i can't stop thinking about doing that.  sorta explains how
> we tour the parks..whatever hit our fancy. funny you mentioned
> the carnation cafe, as that was where we first ate @ disney.
> 
> 
> now back to the scrambling, , oh thanks for the tips!



Your welcome Lil' Grumpy

Glad to hear about the movie window when you go to DL during your visit.

That is a very exciting story about your daughter winning a gold medal in a Irish dancing contest and received it from a world champion. 

I like the name of your title.

Good to hear that your daughter is recovering nicely from her injury.

A very nice memento to have for your family. 

That was neat that your mom dated Leonard Sly. You should eat at Hungry Bear restaurant and eat a fried green tomato sandwich during your visit. I have not tried it, but I heard it is a good sandwich to eat at HB restaurant. 

Your welcome and have a great time for your upcoming trip. 


I have also made a decision on my upcoming trip to DL in June. Luckily today that DCA is offering a chance to see CL & BVS on the 9th and 10th during my visit. So I got AP sneak peek tickets for the June 10th evening at 6pm to 11pm. But it didn't come cheap which was $75 a person just to go to see CL & BVS before the sneak peek and opening week. I was thinking of this AP sneak peek really well if it was worth it to pay and see CL & BVS. But since we got a chance to see CL & BVS during the 11th sneak peek which is free to everyone, we just decided it would be worth it to see CL & BVS before the June 11th sneak peek. Since our optional trip is close to sneak peek which only depends if we won, we might be able to get to see two sneak peeks during the trip. I just have a hunch that we won't get selected for the sneak peek on the 11th. This is a great opportunity to see CL & BVS before the actual dates that we were planning on going. 

So that said, we will be staying one more night at Anaheim on Saturday the 10th so we can have some rest until it is time for us to go to DCA for the AP sneak peek. Luckily, I have a free room at BWAI for my upcoming trip so we didn't have to pay for the room during that extra day at BWAI. 

Now that we got our trip all planned out, I now canceled my opening week trip is now a good thing. At first, we wouldn't be able to eat at CC for the sneak peek. But after that, we decided to eat at CC restaurant when we go back to DL for our Holiday trip in November. 

I heard the only way to eat at CC during the sneak peek is by getting the expensive ticket for the sneak peek which costs around $500 a person. That is a lot of money just for one person, but you do get a 3 course meal and a wine selection. The other part that is good about the dinner is that you will get preferred boarding to RSR which is nice to have while you pay that much for dinner during the sneak peek.

Looks like I will do doing another PTR for the new changes for our upcoming trip. I am looking forward to CL & BVS at night and hope to get some great pics.


----------



## franandaj

mvf-m11c said:


> I have also made a decision on my upcoming trip to DL in June. Luckily today that DCA is offering a chance to see CL & BVS on the 9th and 10th during my visit. So I got AP sneak peek tickets for the June 10th evening at 6pm to 11pm. But it didn't come cheap which was $75 a person just to go to see CL & BVS before the sneak peek and opening week. I was thinking of this AP sneak peek really well if it was worth it to pay and see CL & BVS. But since we got a chance to see CL & BVS during the 11th sneak peek which is free to everyone, we just decided it would be worth it to see CL & BVS before the June 11th sneak peek. Since our optional trip is close to sneak peek which only depends if we won, we might be able to get to see two sneak peeks during the trip. I just have a hunch that we won't get selected for the sneak peek on the 11th. This is a great opportunity to see CL & BVS before the actual dates that we were planning on going.
> 
> So that said, we will be staying one more night at Anaheim on Saturday the 10th so we can have some rest until it is time for us to go to DCA for the AP sneak peek. Luckily, I have a free room at BWAI for my upcoming trip so we didn't have to pay for the room during that extra day at BWAI.
> 
> Now that we got our trip all planned out, I now canceled my opening week trip is now a good thing. At first, we wouldn't be able to eat at CC for the sneak peek. But after that, we decided to eat at CC restaurant when we go back to DL for our Holiday trip in November.
> 
> I heard the only way to eat at CC during the sneak peek is by getting the expensive ticket for the sneak peek which costs around $500 a person. That is a lot of money just for one person, but you do get a 3 course meal and a wine selection. The other part that is good about the dinner is that you will get preferred boarding to RSR which is nice to have while you pay that much for dinner during the sneak peek.
> 
> Looks like I will do doing another PTR for the new changes for our upcoming trip. I am looking forward to CL & BVS at night and hope to get some great pics.



That's the same offer that we got to see the opening.   When did you get the offer for the $500pp dinner, just curious?  For $500 I want at least 10 courses, three is just ridiculous so we went for the 1-5PM on the 9th.  We have a parade in West Hollywood on the 10th and we are playing hooky big time by going to DCA on the 9th, but decided that Disney was way worth the loss of the funds we will generate by volunteering on the 9th.


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> That's the same offer that we got to see the opening.   When did you get the offer for the $500pp dinner, just curious?  For $500 I want at least 10 courses, three is just ridiculous so we went for the 1-5PM on the 9th.  We have a parade in West Hollywood on the 10th and we are playing hooky big time by going to DCA on the 9th, but decided that Disney was way worth the loss of the funds we will generate by volunteering on the 9th.



I saw the link when ImTooExcitedToSleep (Tom) posted it this morning. Here is the link on the DL website: http://disneyland.disney.go.com/spe...ture-grand-reopening-preview-for-passholders/ When I did first look at the price, I thought that they were crazy of having a $500 ticket to go to DCA for CL & BVS and dinner at CC restaurant. I still think that it is a crazy price just to eat at CC restaurant and have five hours to enjoy CL & BVS. There are still tickets available for both days including the dinner. I first saw it on the D23 website about the chance to see CL & BVS on the 9th and 10th which D23 members can get a chance to see it instead of being an AP holder. Then it was on the DL website so I didn't have to wait until Friday to get tickets for the sneak peek.


----------



## kmedina

I am glad they came out with something special for you to see it on the 10th as well.  It stinks that they want an extra $75 for it, but I guess it is kind of like buying tickets to a MVMCP or something.  You get to make history by truly being among the first, so that is pretty awesome.  $500 is nuts.  I remember Fran mentioning that on a different thread too and thinking no way on earth would I pay that.  If you get selected for the 11th too, that would be amazing.  When are they going to announce the winners of that?  


Glad you have the free night and have the hotel all worked out.  I really need to get busy with that.


----------



## franandaj

mvf-m11c said:


> I saw the link when ImTooExcitedToSleep (Tom) posted it this morning. Here is the link on the DL website: http://disneyland.disney.go.com/spe...ture-grand-reopening-preview-for-passholders/ When I did first look at the price, I thought that they were crazy of having a $500 ticket to go to DCA for CL & BVS and dinner at CC restaurant. I still think that it is a crazy price just to eat at CC restaurant and have five hours to enjoy CL & BVS. There are still tickets available for both days including the dinner. I first saw it on the D23 website about the chance to see CL & BVS on the 9th and 10th which D23 members can get a chance to see it instead of being an AP holder. Then it was on the DL website so I didn't have to wait until Friday to get tickets for the sneak peek.



It's a benefit for CHOC which is why they are charging so much, but if I am going to donate to a charity, I want the write off, not a $500 three course dinner.  That's a lot of money and I want the value, so we just paid the $50 to go during the day.  I figure we will ride any rides that we can (Fran can't always get in the rides due to her knees and mobility issues, plus the fact that she has this awful wound treatment going on) so it may just be me.  On the 15th we just want to see the ceremony and perhaps go back to the hotel.  I rarely get hotel amenities, so I might enjoy the pool and spa!

We used part of our holding points to book the two nights at the Paradise Pier.  I should figure out if we want to book any dining!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

We entered the AP preview contest, too.  If we get picked, we'll be extending our stay.  If we don't I'll be glued to your report to see how it turned out.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I am glad they came out with something special for you to see it on the 10th as well.  It stinks that they want an extra $75 for it, but I guess it is kind of like buying tickets to a MVMCP or something.  You get to make history by truly being among the first, so that is pretty awesome.  $500 is nuts.  I remember Fran mentioning that on a different thread too and thinking no way on earth would I pay that.  If you get selected for the 11th too, that would be amazing.  When are they going to announce the winners of that?
> 
> 
> Glad you have the free night and have the hotel all worked out.  I really need to get busy with that.



It was really nice that there was another way to see CL & BVS. But just as you said that it doesn't come cheap. I could have selected the morning or afternoon one for $50 for four hours. But I thought the evening time and extra hour could make a difference to get everything done for the trip. At least we can get a nice viewing area for WoC that night. I am thinking of this ticket as a regular park ticket since we can go to DCA early that day and enjoy it until it is time for CL & BVS. It will be very nice to go before the opening week, but I am also sad that we won't be there for the opening ceremonies to the public. I still think it is nuts to eat at the CC restaurant for $500 that evening on June 10th. But there will be people that will pay for the ticket and eat at CC restaurant. The food and wine at CCR better be worth it for that price. If we do get selected for the 11th, the trip will be worth it. I heard that they will announce the winners on June 4th. So only just 7 days until the sneak peek which will make it difficult for the people that don't live in SoCal.

I was glad that the hotel that we are staying is available on Saturday night so we get to enjoy another day at DL.




franandaj said:


> It's a benefit for CHOC which is why they are charging so much, but if I am going to donate to a charity, I want the write off, not a $500 three course dinner.  That's a lot of money and I want the value, so we just paid the $50 to go during the day.  I figure we will ride any rides that we can (Fran can't always get in the rides due to her knees and mobility issues, plus the fact that she has this awful wound treatment going on) so it may just be me.  On the 15th we just want to see the ceremony and perhaps go back to the hotel.  I rarely get hotel amenities, so I might enjoy the pool and spa!
> 
> We used part of our holding points to book the two nights at the Paradise Pier.  I should figure out if we want to book any dining!



Thank you for the info about how you and Fran got to go to the preview on the 9th. Hope you and Fran get to do everything at the sneak peek on the 9th and hope you get to see the opening ceremony. That will be neat to use the hotel amenities while you are staying on-site.

I will look forward to hear if you are going to eat at Carthay Circle restaurant.




Goofy_Mom said:


> We entered the AP preview contest, too.  If we get picked, we'll be extending our stay.  If we don't I'll be glued to your report to see how it turned out.



I'm hoping that you get selected for the sneak peek. I will do my best to get as many pics and info during our visit.


----------



## tksbaskets

I think it's great that you get to do a pre-event to see BVS and CL!  I think it's extra special that the proceeds go towards a worthy cause.  I hope they don't sell too many tickets so you can really enjoy the new areas.  I know I will be looking foward to your report.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> I think it's great that you get to do a pre-event to see BVS and CL!  I think it's extra special that the proceeds go towards a worthy cause.  I hope they don't sell too many tickets so you can really enjoy the new areas.  I know I will be looking foward to your report.



It is very nice that we are going to CL/BVS for the sneak peek on the 10th. I could have wait until the drawings for the AP sneak peek o. June 4th and find out if we got selected or not. At least the money for the tickets are going to a good cause. After seeing the huge price increase for tickets and AP's at the DLR, it was well worth the money for the AP sneak peek tickets. It will be nice if they don't sell too many tickets for the event. I checked on D23 website and they are still trying to sell the tickets. I tout they would be gone by today, but there are still plenty available. 

Thank you TK.


----------



## usnuzuloose

I am checking in. I doubt I can catch up


----------



## franandaj

I just noticed your schedule for the week of Carsland opening, you are coming down and then coming back!   Wow, for me that's half an hour, for you that's a LONG drive!

Usnuz, I'm not sure you could get caught up either!    I've joined in since last summer and it's still hard for me to keep up with all the pictures!


----------



## mvf-m11c

usnuzuloose said:


> I am checking in. I doubt I can catch up



Thank you for coming along usnuz. I have too many TR's for the last two years. 




franandaj said:


> I just noticed your schedule for the week of Carsland opening, you are coming down and then coming back!   Wow, for me that's half an hour, for you that's a LONG drive!



Well actually Alison, my original trip was to go during the opening week of CL/BVS to the public on June 14th to 17th. Then all of a sudden the free AP sneak peek on the 11th made a possible 2nd trip on June 10th to 12th. If we do get selected for the sneak peek on the 11th, we were going to cancel the opening week trip. But after the AP holders got a chance to purchase tickets for the sneak peek on the 9th or 10th like you and Fran did for the 9th, we decided to extend the trip thanks to our points to BW and got a free night on the 9th. So we will be there on the 9th to 12th next month. Right now, I canceled the 14th to 17th trip next month so our true trip to the DLR is on the 9th to 12th. There was that Cocoa Cola contest which can get you into Cars Land during media day on the 14th. If we have won that contest, we would be at the DLR from the 10th to the 15th and not go until Sunday during our time to visit CL/BVS. But with one day for the contest to end tomorrow, it is likely we won't be at the DLR that long. The longest I have stayed at SoCal by the DLR is during the 2009 D23 Expo and last years D23 Expo where I got to meet you and Fran. We would not even go back home to Sacramento if we got win the media day event at CL.


Also while I am writing on my thread, it is now for more vintage of CL construction pictures. These are from my Holiday trip in November 2010. 

Cars Land Cadillac Range are taking shape on certain areas.




















Just about 19 days until our trip to DL for the sneak peek and I can't wait any longer to see CL & BVS.


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm so excited for your trip!  I'm trying to convince my men that we want to go to DL next summer.  It's hard to remember what the main street even looked like before in DCA.  A whole new land is very exciting.  

Currently they all want to go to WDW for Star Wars Weekend.  We did that about 6 years ago and it was really fun and the only times we went to the two water parks.

19 days and counting with you!

TK


----------



## kmedina

Awesome pictures Bret.  It is so neat to see what is underneath what we will be seeing next month.  I hope you win the Coke contest too.  If you win all of those contests, you could have a great multi day trip.  Good luck.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> I'm so excited for your trip!  I'm trying to convince my men that we want to go to DL next summer.  It's hard to remember what the main street even looked like before in DCA.  A whole new land is very exciting.
> 
> Currently they all want to go to WDW for Star Wars Weekend.  We did that about 6 years ago and it was really fun and the only times we went to the two water parks.
> 
> 19 days and counting with you!
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. I am so excited to leave on Friday to go to my grandmothers house on Friday June 8th and head to Anaheim on Saturday. I was thinking of buying CL/BVS tickets on Saturday when we get there to do some afternoon picture taking and riding, but I think that one day for 5 hours is enough and possibly more if we get lucky on the 11th. Try to convince your family to go to the DLR next summer with everything finished. It will be very exciting to see BVS when you enter the park. I am glad that after this trip that we don't have to go on the back side of Soarin to enter the park. I really missed going underneath the Golden Gate bridge and looking forward to the new bridge at BVS.

If I ever go back to WDW for a certain time of the year, I would like to go during the ESPN week in March, Star Wars Weekend and also the Halloween season. That is something that I would like to do at WDW. 

Thank you TK.




kmedina said:


> Awesome pictures Bret.  It is so neat to see what is underneath what we will be seeing next month.  I hope you win the Coke contest too.  If you win all of those contests, you could have a great multi day trip.  Good luck.



Thank you Kim. It has been a long time since DCA started working on Cars Land and just a few weeks until it is open to the public. I didn't win the Coke contest yesterday for CL. It would be nice to do a multi day trip to DL for the sneak peek and media day. Now we'll just go with our plan on the 9th to 12th which will be nice on the 10th for the sneak peek. I am hoping that it won't be too crowded so my DA and I can go on the three rides multiple times that night.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

...we're packing! & we'll be there ( the grand "C"!) by tomorrow! 

yug,  .....why do things always come up missing every time

...things that i see every day until "poof" , when i begin packing.




wowsers, we're just missing each other.  i am not surprised, it is
self evident by your actions, you are a good person. 
i am glad disney supports their community.

some of our friends have asked us about dcl cruises. we tell them 
they are expensive, but we have never regretted a single one. 
i  hope you win the contests too-what a neat experience that 
would be.  and for everyone reading your reports, 


i asked my daughter if she wanted to see the new disney 
....she stated if the line isn't hour long, 

..back  to the packing,....& "looking"-

oh, can you tell...i like the smilies?


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

...it's like putting one step in front of the other, 

...& soon we'r walking out the door! or liked a very famous 

"rango" said...."we'r ride!!!! ha-ha! i think it previous obvious 

why i never made it as a writer, 


hope to see you in lil'big "D~LAND!  

(closest thing to  mr.grumpy )


----------



## mvf-m11c

Lil' Grumpy said:


> ...we're packing! & we'll be there ( the grand "C"!) by tomorrow!
> 
> yug,  .....why do things always come up missing every time
> 
> ...things that i see every day until "poof" , when i begin packing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wowsers, we're just missing each other.  i am not surprised, it is
> self evident by your actions, you are a good person.
> i am glad disney supports their community.
> 
> some of our friends have asked us about dcl cruises. we tell them
> they are expensive, but we have never regretted a single one.
> i  hope you win the contests too-what a neat experience that
> would be.  and for everyone reading your reports,
> 
> 
> i asked my daughter if she wanted to see the new disney
> ....she stated if the line isn't hour long,
> 
> ..back  to the packing,....& "looking"-
> 
> oh, can you tell...i like the smilies?



Little late to respond to you since you already left for your trip. 

I thought about doing a DCL for the last few years, but I am not that type of a person who likes to go on cruises. I haven't done a cruise in over 20 years and I don't any plans for that in the future.

Now all the AP holders will have to wait 8 days until they announce the lucky AP holders to go to CL/BVS on the 11th. It will be nice to go on the 11th as well as the 10th that we bought tickets. 

If you want to see CL/BVS without waiting in the queue for an hour, I would wait until the slow season or next year since the crowds won't be that insane this year than next year. 




Lil' Grumpy said:


> ...it's like putting one step in front of the other,
> 
> ...& soon we'r walking out the door! or liked a very famous
> 
> "rango" said...."we'r ride!!!! ha-ha! i think it previous obvious
> 
> why i never made it as a writer,
> 
> 
> hope to see you in lil'big "D~LAND!
> 
> (closest thing to  mr.grumpy )



I Hope you and your family have a great trip.


Now we are only 13 days away till the trip and 8 days until the announcement of the lucky AP holders to go see CL/BVS on the 11th for the sneak peek. Now is time for more vintage pictures of CL during the construction.

Here are pics from my January 2011 trip when I went to Bakersfield for a Anime convention. The trip was great, but the convention was a disaster. At least the trip made up for the convention. Parts of Cadillac Range are taking shape after the November 2010 trip. 

Some of these were a little blurry when I took them on MFW.


----------



## PrincessInOz

De-lurking  



I've been lurking on this TR without an end (until you get to page 250) for a while.  Seems like I'm LAST to get here.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> De-lurking
> 
> 
> 
> I've been lurking on this TR without an end (until you get to page 250) for a while.  Seems like I'm LAST to get here.



Thank you for following along PiO. 

Just can't wait to go in a few weeks.


----------



## kmedina

More great shots Bret.  Time is really flying now.  Very soon you will be seeing all of those projects reach completion.  Have I mentioned how cool your construction photos will look next to the photos of the completion?  Cannot wait to read about it!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> More great shots Bret.  Time is really flying now.  Very soon you will be seeing all of those projects reach completion.  Have I mentioned how cool your construction photos will look next to the photos of the completion?  Cannot wait to read about it!!!



Thank you Kim. Time is flying by and we are only a few weeks away till our trips to the DLR for CL & BVS. After all these years, it is almost time to see CL a reality. You did mention that the construction photos of CL are cool. Can't wait to write and show the pictures during the sneak peek and I can't wait for your trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

With the trip coming up in just 10 days, I am planning my day for CL/BVS on the 10th. For the people who don't know, my DA and I have bought CL/BVS tickets on June 10th at 6pm to 11pm. We have been looking forward to CL/BVS ever since the DLR announced the DCA expansion plan. Now I am going through the time we have on the 10th and what to do and where to go. 

When we are let in at 6pm we will head on over to RSR as our first ride, then ride LFT, and last MJJ. I would guess that the wait times will be awhile so it will depend on how long we get on LFT and MJJ. I plan on videotaping all the rides when we get on them. I might go on RSR multiple times since I have been looking forward to this ride. The other one I might go on multiple times is LFT. LFT is something that I wanted to try after seeing videos and pics of DL Flying Saucers back in the 60s.

After going on the rides, we will go around CL & BVS to take a lot of pictures and video tape. I do take a lot of pictures during every trip I go too, but this might be the most I have ever done since there are a lot of things to take pictures of. Not just the buildings, vehicles, Cadillac Range, but also the lamps, flowers (for deej), etc. This is going to be the most ambitious picture taking that I am planning on doing. If I don't get everything that I want to take and I will regret it until my next trip during the Halloween season or Holiday season for sure. 

Around 9pm we will have dinner at CL. For supper that night, we will pick either Flo's V8 Cafe or the Cozy Cone Motel. After looking at all the food and choices that are available at both eating establishment, we are leaning towards the Cozy Cone Motel since we don't need to eat a lot and could use our time wisely to do other things at CL & BVS.

Go to the gift shops to do some shopping around CL & BVS. I am hoping that they will have AP merchandise available during that day. But I would guess that they won't be available until the 15th. We will just wait and see what happens with the merchandise. I need to get some CL merchandise to some of my friends and family since they helped me a lot in my life.

It was announced yesterday that the special showing of WoC for the evening times is now at 11:15pm. I knew that when we get a private show of WoC is that it will be at 11:15pm. There was no way we would go see WoC if it was for the 1st show or 2nd show. At least for an encore, we will see WoC at 11:15pm. I am hoping that they will show the Brave sequel in the show just like they have done in the past with PoTC & TRON Legacy.

Once I find out if we do get selected for the AP sneak peek on the 11th, I will come up with another plan for that trip.

I can always take on suggestions of what we should do during that trip.

Thank you


----------



## PrincessInOz

Oooh.  A whole heap of new acronyms to come to terms with.  Your second paragraph was almost unreadable to me.  

Sounds like a great evening; with lots of pictures to look forward to on your return.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Oooh.  A whole heap of new acronyms to come to terms with.  Your second paragraph was almost unreadable to me.
> 
> Sounds like a great evening; with lots of pictures to look forward to on your return.



I'm sorry about that PiO. I am not a good writer. I would assume that we will be able to use our cameras during the sneak peek. 

It will be very interesting to see how many people will be there on the 9th & 10th. I would guess that the 10th won't be as busy as the 11th will be since it is free to the AP holders. Even though we had to pay for the tickets on the 10th, I still think it is worth if the lands are not that busy that day.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
I'm almost as excited for your trip as if I was going too!  

I think PiO was referring to all the new acronyms making it difficult to read, not your great writing style.  I can't figure out MJJ.  I know Radio Springs Racers - looks super fun, kind of reminds me of Test Track at EPCOT.  Luigi's Flying Tires - NO ride I can think of that compares - also super fun looking.  MJJ???

Don't forget that Deej is fond of light posts and fixtures too   I can't look at a light and not think of her.  

Selfishly I hope you get a bazillion photos!!  So nice that you can experience CL and BVS with your AP sneak peek/ticket opportunity.  So special that your DA is going with you.

10 days - I'm counting down with you!
TK


----------



## PrincessInOz

mvf-m11c said:


> I'm sorry about that PiO. I am not a good writer. I would assume that we will be able to use our cameras during the sneak peek.
> 
> It will be very interesting to see how many people will be there on the 9th & 10th. I would guess that the 10th won't be as busy as the 11th will be since it is free to the AP holders. Even though we had to pay for the tickets on the 10th, I still think it is worth if the lands are not that busy that day.




Your writing is fine....I was just behind the times with the CL acronyms.....



tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> I'm almost as excited for your trip as if I was going too!
> 
> I think PiO was referring to *all the new acronyms *making it difficult to read, not your great writing style.  I can't figure out MJJ.  I know Radio Springs Racers - looks super fun, kind of reminds me of Test Track at EPCOT.  Luigi's Flying Tires - NO ride I can think of that compares - also super fun looking.  MJJ???
> 
> Don't forget that Deej is fond of light posts and fixtures too   I can't look at a light and not think of her.
> 
> Selfishly I hope you get a bazillion photos!!  So nice that you can experience CL and BVS with your AP sneak peek/ticket opportunity.  So special that your DA is going with you.
> 
> 10 days - I'm counting down with you!
> TK



Absolutely spot on!  Took me a while to work out the acronyms for the new rides at CL.  Now I'll have to stop thinking of CL as Concierge Lounge only.  

I worked out that MJJ is Mater's Junkyard Jamboree.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> I'm almost as excited for your trip as if I was going too!
> 
> I think PiO was referring to all the new acronyms making it difficult to read, not your great writing style.  I can't figure out MJJ.  I know Radio Springs Racers - looks super fun, kind of reminds me of Test Track at EPCOT.  Luigi's Flying Tires - NO ride I can think of that compares - also super fun looking.  MJJ???
> 
> Don't forget that Deej is fond of light posts and fixtures too   I can't look at a light and not think of her.
> 
> Selfishly I hope you get a bazillion photos!!  So nice that you can experience CL and BVS with your AP sneak peek/ticket opportunity.  So special that your DA is going with you.
> 
> 10 days - I'm counting down with you!
> TK



Hi TK. 

Ahh, I get it now. Thank you for clarifying it. RSR does resemble a lot to Test Track at EPCOT. The ride system is exactly the same at TT. The ride cars at RSR hold 6 people just like TT. LFT resembles a old ride at DL back in the 60s which was called the Flying Saucers. Here is a link from the Disney blog: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/02/caption-this-flying-saucers-at-disneyland-park/ & http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2010/08/vintage-video-flyings-saucers-at-disneyland/ MJJ is Mater's Junkyard Jamboree.

After reading Deej TR and from Sherry E, I have to get some pics of the light posts and fixtures for her during my trip in a couple of weeks. When I look at the flowers, I always get that for her and now I will get the light poles and fixtures too.

I am hoping to get a lot of pics that day. It will depend on how much time we have that day and how much we can see for the 5 hours that evening. The other thing is that we might get selected for the sneak peek the next day which should help out a lot. Since it is going to be at night, I have to take steady photos so I won't have blurry photos. It is nice to experience CL & BVS during the sneak peek. This one easily is better when I experience ST & LMR sneak peek last year. I am really glad that I can enjoy CL & BVS with my DA. It will be even better if we get selected for the sneak peek on the 11th since that is her birthday. That will be a great birthday present to enjoy another day.

Thank you TK.




PrincessInOz said:


> Your writing is fine....I was just behind the times with the CL acronyms.....
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely spot on!  Took me a while to work out the acronyms for the new rides at CL.  Now I'll have to stop thinking of CL as Concierge Lounge only.
> 
> I worked out that MJJ is Mater's Junkyard Jamboree.



Thank you PiO. I should have mention what MJJ means.


----------



## franandaj

PIO don't worry about acronyms with Bret he is constantly challenging me. To me MS means "member services" so it throws me every time!

I will be there the day before you but we have a parade the next day so I won't be posting pics for quite some time after the event because of the exhaustion factor.


----------



## kmedina

The acronyms get sometimes too, Princess.

Looks like an awesome day you have planned, and I am really looking forward to seeing all of it.  You are going to have a great time.  I do not blame you for wanting a late WoC showing.  At $75 a ticket, I would want to be exclusively in Carsland all 5 hours.  That is $15 an hour!


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> PIO don't worry about acronyms with Bret he is constantly challenging me. To me MS means "member services" so it throws me every time!
> 
> I will be there the day before you but we have a parade the next day so I won't be posting pics for quite some time after the event because of the exhaustion factor.



I will remember not to write acronyms for all of you. I know that it does save time when I am writing, I just assume that everyone knows what CL, BVS, MJJ, etc. means

I hope that you and Fran have a great time on Saturday and I will check the threads on Saturday night about your experience at CL & BVS so I can plan my day on Sunday. Hope the parade works out really well.




kmedina said:


> The acronyms get sometimes too, Princess.
> 
> Looks like an awesome day you have planned, and I am really looking forward to seeing all of it.  You are going to have a great time.  I do not blame you for wanting a late WoC showing.  At $75 a ticket, I would want to be exclusively in Carsland all 5 hours.  That is $15 an hour!



It will be hard for me not to do acronyms on the threads, but I will go with the easy one's that we see all the time on the threads like DL or WDW. 

I was originally thinking of doing the sneak peek at 8am to 12pm on Sunday since the park won't be that crowded and the day won't be that hot. But I really want to see Cars Land and Buena Vista Street at night when the lights are on the buildings of Cars Land and Buena Vista, Radiator Springs Racers Cadillac Range, etc. Even though it is another $25 more for an extra hour at the two lands, it was worth every penny. Plus we get to see WoC after we are done at 11pm. I am really hoping that WoC will show the Brave segment as part of the show that day. I have heard that it will make it's debut on the 15th and hope that they will have a sneak peek of it too. 

I am still trying to plan out everything on that day. I just don't know how much time we have to wait in the queue for Radiator Springs Racers, Luigi's Flying Tires, & Mater's Junkyard Jamboree. It could be half and hour or two hour just to ride all the rides at CL. I want to use my time wisely and use every minute to the fullest. I plan on taking as many pics and videos of Cars Land and Buena Vista Street. I could use my time to take a lot of pictures of the Carthay Circle Theater as well as the fountain which is accessible to all the park guests. The one thing I am looking forward the most at Buena Vista Street is the statue of Walt Disney and Mickey. I have been looking forward to seeing "Storytellers" statue since the D23 Expo when I attended the Buena Vista Street presentation last year. That will be another area where I will have to take a lot of pictures.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nooooo.....don't stop with the acronyms.


How the heck am I going to stay "hip and with it" if I don't learn them off you?????


----------



## kmedina

PrincessInOz said:


> Nooooo.....don't stop with the acronyms.
> 
> 
> How the heck am I going to stay "hip and with it" if I don't learn them off you?????





I agree.  Even though you get me sometimes, I personally find it fun trying to figure them out.  It is almost like a guessing game.  Plus, it just reminds me that you are an Authority on Disneyland.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Nooooo.....don't stop with the acronyms.
> 
> 
> How the heck am I going to stay "hip and with it" if I don't learn them off you?????



I won't stop with the acronyms. 

On the harder ones I will just write it regularly.


Now I just got an email from Disney and they announce who is invited to the AP sneak peek at CL & BVS. I was really surprise to see the email today since it should be announced on the 4th. I was really excited to see my email and see if we get selected. Unfortunately I didn't win or my DA. I am really disappointed that we did not get selected for the sneak peek on the 11th. I know that it is a contest and everyone will get a chance to get selected to see CL & BVS. It just won't be us on that day. Now we have to use the 10th to the maximum since we only have 5 hours to enjoy CL& BVS.

Now I am thinking of shortening my trip from the 9th to the 11th instead of 9th to 12th since we aren't going on the 11th for the sneak peek. Maybe I just need to relax after this disappointing day.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> I won't stop with the acronyms.
> 
> On the harder ones I will just write it regularly.
> 
> 
> Now I just got an email from Disney and they announce who is invited to the AP sneak peek at CL & BVS. I was really surprise to see the email today since it should be announced on the 4th. I was really excited to see my email and see if we get selected. Unfortunately I didn't win or my DA. I am really disappointed that we did not get selected for the sneak peek on the 11th. I know that it is a contest and everyone will get a chance to get selected to see CL & BVS. It just won't be us on that day. Now we have to use the 10th to the maximum since we only have 5 hours to enjoy CL& BVS.
> 
> Now I am thinking of shortening my trip from the 9th to the 11th instead of 9th to 12th since we aren't going on the 11th for the sneak peek. Maybe I just need to relax after this disappointing day.



I'm so glad you had signed up to do the 10th.  Sorry you didn't get chosen for the 11th.  It may be hard to be there when the lucky winners are.  I wonder if Sherry got chosen?


----------



## Sherry E

*TK -*

Nope.  They didn't pick me either.  I headed straight over here to see if Bret got picked!  (He was kind enough to offer me a spot in his winning group if he got picked, but I was mainly just curious to see which people are actually winning.)

Mary Jo got picked, but I didn't.  I am disappointed - only because I am not doing the paid events on 6/9 or 6/10.  Otherwise, it is what it is.  





*Bret -* 

I'm glad that you're at least going to get to see everything on 6/10 - I know it means a lot to you to be there for it.  Thank you for offering to include me if you had won the sneak preview!  I do appreciate it!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *TK -*
> 
> Nope.  They didn't pick me either.  I headed straight over here to see if Bret got picked!  (He was kind enough to offer me a spot in his winning group if he got picked, but I was mainly just curious to see which people are actually winning.)
> 
> Mary Jo got picked, but I didn't.  I am disappointed - only because I am not doing the paid events on 6/9 or 6/10.  Otherwise, it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bret -*
> 
> I'm glad that you're at least going to get to see everything on 6/10 - I know it means a lot to you to be there for it.  Thank you for offering to include me if you had won the sneak preview!  I do appreciate it!




Double rats~


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> I'm so glad you had signed up to do the 10th.  Sorry you didn't get chosen for the 11th.  It may be hard to be there when the lucky winners are.  I wonder if Sherry got chosen?



Thank you TK. Thankfully there was another way to see CL & BVS instead of going on the 11th. It would have been nice to go on the 11th, but it wasnt meant for us that day. I saw that a lot of DISers on the threads that did not get selected.




Sherry E said:


> *TK -*
> 
> Nope.  They didn't pick me either.  I headed straight over here to see if Bret got picked!  (He was kind enough to offer me a spot in his winning group if he got picked, but I was mainly just curious to see which people are actually winning.)
> 
> Mary Jo got picked, but I didn't.  I am disappointed - only because I am not doing the paid events on 6/9 or 6/10.  Otherwise, it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bret -*
> 
> I'm glad that you're at least going to get to see everything on 6/10 - I know it means a lot to you to be there for it.  Thank you for offering to include me if you had won the sneak preview!  I do appreciate it!



I'm sorry that you didn't get pick either Sherry. At first I was hoping you got selected for the sneak peek. I went staight to your account and see if you got selected for that day. I am wondering how many other AP holders that have entered the contest and won today since we heard a lot of DISers say they didnt win today. It would be nice if we won and would i would be glad to meet you in person. Maybe I might be able to meet you in person when we are there during the holiday season but I would guess that you will go after thanksgiving while I wil, go before thanksgiving week.

Its nice to hear that Mary Jo got selected for the sneak peek. $50 or $75 is a lot just to be in CL & BVS during the sneak peek. But for the AP holders that are block out on those days, it is worth it so you can be in DCA for a whole day. 

At least we will get to go on the 10th which is still exciting. I would guess that the 10th won't be that crowded like the 11th where the AP holders can get in for free. As you just said that I have been looking forward to CL for a long time and it will be a reality in a week. My DA and I have to use our time  at CL and BVS to the fullest since we willbe there for only 5 hours. At least the crowds will be manageable then on the 11th or opening day.

Your welcome.  If the DLR does another sneak peek in the future, i will ask you again if you want to join me for that event.


----------



## mvf-m11c

It was just a rough day today after finding out that my DA and I didn't get selected for the sneak peek on the 11th. So I called Disneyland and asked if I could buy more tickets to the sneak peek and go on a different day. When I first looked on the DL website, it said that I could buy other days for the sneak peek. But I had to make sure that it was all correct and I could buy tickets on the 9th or I could lose money on the tickets. When I talked to a CM this afternoon after not getting selected, they said that we can buy multiple day tickets on different times and days as long as it's 8 per person who orders. I was really happy to hear that we could go multiple times during the sneak peek. It does burn another $100 out of my pocket, but it will be worth it to enjoy another 4 hours at CL & BVS during the afternoon.

So now, we will have to get to Anaheim early on Saturday morning and check-in at BWAI before 12pm and go to the ticket booths and get our tickets and wristbands for the 1 to 5pm sneak peek which won't give us a lot of time that day. 

Now reworking all my plans for that Saturday which will be exciting so we won't have to wait the next day to see CL & BVS. I have been looking forward to CL for a long time and just can't wait like I did last year when ST had the sneak peek on Sunday and didn't mind waiting two days to ride it.


----------



## PrincessInOz

It is getting so close!  I'm excited to be sitting here in the comfort of my home waiting for you to go so that I can see pictures.

I can't even imagine what it must feel like for you to be there for real and in 3D! 


Pity about not being selected for the 11th; but you now have tix for the 9th as well even if it was $$.  
More pictures for me!


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> It was just a rough day today after finding out that my DA and I didn't get selected for the sneak peek on the 11th. So I called Disneyland and asked if I could buy more tickets to the sneak peek and go on a different day. When I first looked on the DL website, it said that I could buy other days for the sneak peek. But I had to make sure that it was all correct and I could buy tickets on the 9th or I could lose money on the tickets. When I talked to a CM this afternoon after not getting selected, they said that we can buy multiple day tickets on different times and days as long as it's 8 per person who orders. I was really happy to hear that we could go multiple times during the sneak peek. It does burn another $100 out of my pocket, but it will be worth it to enjoy another 4 hours at CL & BVS during the afternoon.
> 
> So now, we will have to get to Anaheim early on Saturday morning and check-in at BWAI before 12pm and go to the ticket booths and get our tickets and wristbands for the 1 to 5pm sneak peek which won't give us a lot of time that day.
> 
> Now reworking all my plans for that Saturday which will be exciting so we won't have to wait the next day to see CL & BVS. I have been looking forward to CL for a long time and just can't wait like I did last year when ST had the sneak peek on Sunday and didn't mind waiting two days to ride it.



Hi Bret,
This is good news!  It would have really been a rush to see a lot in only 4 hours.  Now you'll have 8 hours of preview time?  Money well spent~


----------



## franandaj

Now I'm bummed that I'll only have four hours to sneak everything in! But I can't go Sunday, we have a parade.


----------



## kmedina

Sorry you did not get selected Bret.  That is a bummer.  Even though it is costing you and additional $100, I am glad you and your DA will get four additional hours.  With nine hours, you should be able to really spend your time wisely.  You leave in a week!  I am excited for you.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> It is getting so close!  I'm excited to be sitting here in the comfort of my home waiting for you to go so that I can see pictures.
> 
> I can't even imagine what it must feel like for you to be there for real and in 3D!
> 
> Pity about not being selected for the 11th; but you now have tix for the 9th as well even if it was $$.
> More pictures for me!



Just less then 6 more days until our trip. Hopefully when we are finished at 5pm on Saturday, I will upload them when I get back to the room. But it might be until later that night after seeing the fireworks. 

We have been waiting for more then 4 years when CL have been announced and finally get to see it live.

It was disappointing that we didn't get selected for the 11th and we have another way to see CL before it opens. Shelling out another $100 is a lot, but at least we get another day to see CL & BVS. 

More pictures of the daytime.




tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> This is good news!  It would have really been a rush to see a lot in only 4 hours.  Now you'll have 8 hours of preview time?  Money well spent~



Hi TK.

It is good news that we get another day, but it will cost us a little just to see CL & BVS for the 2nd time. As I think about the 9th more then the 11th, the 9th sneak peek shouldn't be as bad as the 11th since there are still tickets available on the DL website and D23. We will now have an extra 4 hours plus the 5 hours on Sunday which will be 9 hours. It does seem like good money well spent, but hopefully we'll do everything for those 9 hours at CL & BVS.




franandaj said:


> Now I'm bummed that I'll only have four hours to sneak everything in! But I can't go Sunday, we have a parade.



I'm hoping that you will get to see and ride everything you want to do on Saturday. 




kmedina said:


> Sorry you did not get selected Bret.  That is a bummer.  Even though it is costing you and additional $100, I am glad you and your DA will get four additional hours.  With nine hours, you should be able to really spend your time wisely.  You leave in a week!  I am excited for you.



It's fine Kim. While I am thinking of it more and more, it is even better to go on Saturday then Monday since the park will be filled up with all those AP holders. There might be fewer people on Saturday since they have to pay to see CL & BVS. 9 hours is a lot of time and we better use it wisely since it costs us $250 to see CL & BVS for 9 hours. With all that time, we should be able to go on all the rides, try the different quick counter restaurants (Flo's V8 Cafe, Cozy Cone Motel, Fillmore's Taste-in), & souvenir shops. Thank you Kim. I am also getting excited for your trip after my trip.


----------



## Sherry E

Bret - 

I'm not sure if I missed this somewhere in your TR already, so forgive me for asking something that may have already been explained.

I have not seen the vouchers or whatever they are for the paid AP events this coming weekend.  Is it specified that there will be no photography allowed anywhere in the fine print?

Honestly, it never even dawned on me that the paid AP events - or even the free ones - would restrict photography.  Then I was poking around on Mice Chat and found a thread where someone questioned whether photos would be allowed at the AP previews.  Someone said yes, they would most likely be allowed; another person seemed to think they would not be allowed.

The 66 people who won the Parks Blog contest a few days ago were not allowed to take photos and neither were the Disney employees who attended their preview just last night.  I think there were even confidentiality agreements that had to be signed.  Everything seems like it is being kept under wraps for the most part until the media/press day on 6/14, except for the photographers who have already been granted access.

Anyway, I just wondered if you will actually be able to take Cars Land and BVS photos this weekend!


----------



## tksbaskets

WOW I didn't even think of that....


----------



## franandaj

Me neither! When SW had a soft opening in DHS last year the CM made me put my camera away as we entered the ride.  However, when I went to DL and rode it like seven times I think I could take pictures, these were like a week apart.

I sure hope they let us take pics. They have released some of their own pics already.


----------



## Sherry E

I wish I could remember the title of the Mice Chat thread in which the person asked about photos being allowed at the AP preview.

In any case, I hope that everyone who has paid for a preview will be allowed to take pictures!  I swear, it never even dawned on me that photos might not be allowed!   I double checked with someone I know whose husband works in the Disney family, and they attended the employee preview last night.  Photos were not permitted.

So I don't know if the rules might be lifted by the time of the AP previews, or if Disney will stick to its guns until the official opening!

Is there any phone # you can call to ask about the photo situation for the AP previews?


----------



## Sherry E

Well, according to the bold print towards the bottom of the page, there will be no photo, audio or video recording because it's a preview, which is consistent with the Disney employee preview last night and the one for the 66 people a few days ago:

http://d23.disney.go.com/events/201...uena-vista-street-and-carthay-circle-theatre/

Mouse Planet is apparently on the case as well, and they have just realized that photos will probably not be allowed for the D23/AP previews.

Bret, you may have already known all this and maybe I am just way behind in finding out!  At least you'll get to see all the Cars Land and BVS stuff, even if you can't take as many photos as you would like to take during the trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Bret -
> 
> I'm not sure if I missed this somewhere in your TR already, so forgive me for asking something that may have already been explained.
> 
> I have not seen the vouchers or whatever they are for the paid AP events this coming weekend.  Is it specified that there will be no photography allowed anywhere in the fine print?
> 
> Honestly, it never even dawned on me that the paid AP events - or even the free ones - would restrict photography.  Then I was poking around on Mice Chat and found a thread where someone questioned whether photos would be allowed at the AP previews.  Someone said yes, they would most likely be allowed; another person seemed to think they would not be allowed.
> 
> The 66 people who won the Parks Blog contest a few days ago were not allowed to take photos and neither were the Disney employees who attended their preview just last night.  I think there were even confidentiality agreements that had to be signed.  Everything seems like it is being kept under wraps for the most part until the media/press day on 6/14, except for the photographers who have already been granted access.
> 
> Anyway, I just wondered if you will actually be able to take Cars Land and BVS photos this weekend!



Before I purchased my tickets for the sneak peek on the 10th, I didn't see anything on the description saying that there is no photography or videotaping during the sneak peek. I would assume that they would put no photography or videotaping on the description. If they applied that rule during the sneak peek, we would not even buy tickets if they wouldn't allow us to take photos during the sneak peek.

Here is the info that they put on the AP ticket purchase

Important Information

-Annual Passholders must be 18 years of age or older to purchase tickets and may purchase up to 8 tickets each.
-Admission to the preview event is non-transferable and may not be sold.
-Event tickets and wristbands for the $50 and $75 events may be picked up from any Ticket Booth beginning at 6:30 a.m. the day of the event.
-Event tickets and wristbands for the $500 event (with Carthay Circle dinner) may be picked up from Guest Relations Building at the Main Entrance beginning at 6:30 a.m. the day of the event.
-All members of your party must be present and show a Disneyland Resort Annual Passport valid as of the date of the event for which the ticket was purchased.
-Ticket purchaser must present credit card used to complete order to pick up tickets and wristbands.
-Scheduled time periods will be strictly enforced.
-Guests will only be allowed to enter Cars Land and Buena Vista Street during their selected time slot.
-The preview event may include long wait periods, is subject to temporary closures and may be canceled at any time.
-No ticket upgrades or changes
-Applicable days and times of operation, and all other elements including, without limitation, operation of attractions, entertainment and services may vary and are subject to change or cancelation without notice.
-Subject to capacity, previously scheduled park events and other restrictions. Events may include long wait periods and ticket does not guarantee access to any attraction or location.
-Tickets are not refundable


I know that we are taking a chance on that much money and not allowed to take pictures or videotaping. It would be really disappointing that we can't bring a camera in CL & BVS. I know that I can't get my money back because the tickets are non-refundable. 

I can understand the 66 people that were invited from the Park blogs and not allowed to take any photography or videotaping. I do remember last year when CM's rode the LM ride for there previews that they were not allowed to take photography or videotaping. The CM's previews where they can't take any pictures or videos which I can understand the most. But they should let the AP holders during the sneak peek on the 9th to 11th to take pictures and videotaping.



franandaj said:


> Me neither! When SW had a soft opening in DHS last year the CM made me put my camera away as we entered the ride.  However, when I went to DL and rode it like seven times I think I could take pictures, these were like a week apart.
> 
> I sure hope they let us take pics. They have released some of their own pics already.



When I rode LM and ST during Memorial Day last year during the AP ST sneak peek and soft opening of the LM, we were allowed to videotape and take pictures of the queue and ride. The only time I couldn't use a camera was when we were in the ST simulator. I can understand of not allowing videotaping or photography in the simulator. It was really neat that the CM's didn't enforce the photography or videotaping on the LM during the soft opening.

I am hoping that they will let us take pictures. It will be really disappointing until we get inside CL & BVS and find out that we are not allowed to use our cameras.




Sherry E said:


> I wish I could remember the title of the Mice Chat thread in which the person asked about photos being allowed at the AP preview.
> 
> In any case, I hope that everyone who has paid for a preview will be allowed to take pictures!  I swear, it never even dawned on me that photos might not be allowed!   I double checked with someone I know whose husband works in the Disney family, and they attended the employee preview last night.  Photos were not permitted.
> 
> So I don't know if the rules might be lifted by the time of the AP previews, or if Disney will stick to its guns until the official opening!
> 
> Is there any phone # you can call to ask about the photo situation for the AP previews?



I was also trying to find the link on micechat about the no picture taking and I couldn't find it. I am still looking for it and see for myself. 

The CM previews I can understand the most of not allowing photography or videotaping. But to try to enforce over hundreds of AP holders during the sneak peek is very hard. It will be really frustrating that they didn't put that description on the websites and say that you can't use cameras during the sneak peek.




Sherry E said:


> Well, according to the bold print towards the bottom of the page, there will be no photo, audio or video recording because it's a preview, which is consistent with the Disney employee preview last night and the one for the 66 people a few days ago:
> 
> http://d23.disney.go.com/events/201...uena-vista-street-and-carthay-circle-theatre/
> 
> Mouse Planet is apparently on the case as well, and they have just realized that photos will probably not be allowed for the D23/AP previews.
> 
> Bret, you may have already known all this and maybe I am just way behind in finding out!  At least you'll get to see all the Cars Land and BVS stuff, even if you can't take as many photos as you would like to take during the trip.



I just read the D23 link and I am not very happy right now. I am still wondering why they haven't put it on the DL AP website and put it on the D23 website? They should at least put it on both so they can tell everyone in advance that it won't be allowed. I bet those AP holders get to the line for CL & BVS preview with their cameras and found out that they can't use them will frustrate them.

Now this trip is not even worth going since we can't take pictures or videotaping during the preview since I like to take pictures and videos. Now I just wasted another $100 since we can't take pictures on Saturday. I am definitely looking forward to see CL & BVS but not being able to take pictures and video during the preview made me feel frustrated. 

Maybe I need to calm down for a few days until the trip. I should be getting excited for the trip instead of complaining that we can't use our cameras. I'm hoping that this info is wrong and they will allow cameras during the AP/D23 preview.

I know that the DLR can do whatever they want, but with only less then a week until it officially opens they should at least let the guests to take photos during the preview.


*Update: 7:25pm*

I just looked on mouseplanet forum about the no photography or video recordings. AP and D23 Cars Land and Buena Vista Street Preview events AVP from mouseplanet called DL to try to find out if the AP holders can take pictures & videotaping during the sneak. From the posts on the thread by AVP, it said that we can bring cameras during the AP preview. Just normal guest photography will be allowed, but professional equipment won't be allowed. 

It did made feel a little better, but Disney needs to correct the info on the D23 website to say that we can bring cameras during the preview or not.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
Either way you will have a wonderful time!  If you can't take pictures the focus of the trip will change a bit but how wonderful for you and your aunt to enjoy the new BVS and CL!  Sometimes I think without a camera I'd actually take more in.

Keeping my fingers crossed that everything works out   You do such a good job with your trip reports that pictures are just a bonus.  It will be fun to have you describe your experiences.

TK


----------



## Sherry E

Bret - 

I saw that Mouse Planet update before I came back here to your thread.

By the way, the thing I saw on Mice Chat was not a whole thread about not taking photos.  That's why you couldn't find it.  It was a thread about something else, and someone asked IF they would be able to take photos in the thread. 

Anyway, Disney handled this whole thing in a very sloppy way.  First of all, the "free" preview for 6/11 could only handle about 10,000 AP holders.  That's not many.

Then, there are all these mixed messages about the photos or no photos.  One day there is NO indication the small print that photos are forbidden.  All of a sudden, out of nowhere, they add in some bold print in the D23 description but not the AP description??  It makes no sense.

I wouldn't have compared Cars Land and Buena Vista Street to any other preview - these are basically the whole basis of the DCA "re-imagining" and are a huge deal, while other previews have just been for specific rides or events.  I would have expected DCA to make a no-photo policy for everyone at every sneak preview, just to build suspense.  It's just that if they planned to do that, they should have put it in the bold print to begin with, before anyone bought tickets!!

Anyway, I am very relieved for you.  It looks like it will work out.  If I had been in your shoes and had paid any money at all, let alone paid for 2 previews, I would be ticked off if I suddenly found out that no photos were allowed.  I take photos when I go to the bank and to the grocery store - how do you think I would feel about taking photos of CL and BVS?!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> Either way you will have a wonderful time!  If you can't take pictures the focus of the trip will change a bit but how wonderful for you and your aunt to enjoy the new BVS and CL!  Sometimes I think without a camera I'd actually take more in.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed that everything works out   You do such a good job with your trip reports that pictures are just a bonus.  It will be fun to have you describe your experiences.
> 
> TK



You are right TK. I should try to enjoy the time being at CL & BVS during the preview. But I just can't see myself not being able to take pics of CL & BVS during the preview. 

Thank you TK. I do appreciate it that you like my TR's.




Sherry E said:


> Bret -
> 
> I saw that Mouse Planet update before I came back here to your thread.
> 
> By the way, the thing I saw on Mice Chat was not a whole thread about not taking photos.  That's why you couldn't find it.  It was a thread about something else, and someone asked IF they would be able to take photos in the thread.
> 
> Anyway, Disney handled this whole thing in a very sloppy way.  First of all, the "free" preview for 6/11 could only handle about 10,000 AP holders.  That's not many.
> 
> Then, there are all these mixed messages about the photos or no photos.  One day there is NO indication the small print that photos are forbidden.  All of a sudden, out of nowhere, they add in some bold print in the D23 description but not the AP description??  It makes no sense.
> 
> I wouldn't have compared Cars Land and Buena Vista Street to any other preview - these are basically the whole basis of the DCA "re-imagining" and are a huge deal, while other previews have just been for specific rides or events.  I would have expected DCA to make a no-photo policy for everyone at every sneak preview, just to build suspense.  It's just that if they planned to do that, they should have put it in the bold print to begin with, before anyone bought tickets!!
> 
> Anyway, I am very relieved for you.  It looks like it will work out.  If I had been in your shoes and had paid any money at all, let alone paid for 2 previews, I would be ticked off if I suddenly found out that no photos were allowed.  I take photos when I go to the bank and to the grocery store - how do you think I would feel about taking photos of CL and BVS?!



Okay, that's why I couldn't find it on micechat.

Disney really messed up with the sneak peek of CL & BVS. They should have added more days for the free AP sneak peek. Only 10,000 lucky winners is very low especially with over 1,000,000 AP holders at the DLR.

Disney really needs to fix the descriptions on the D23 website. They are only doing is making people very upset when we get closer to the preview. You can't have one website saying that you can't take pictures while the other one doesn't have that information. It just creates confusion and chaos.

You are correct that they should put in bold that there was no photography or videotaping during the AP preview. I would not even buy a ticket to see CL & BVS without using my camera. I would have just gone on opening week if I knew about that.

Right now until I find out for myself that they are letting the AP holders use cameras and videotaping for the preview, I won't feel fully relieved. I am relieved for now, but they could change there minds tomorrow or on the day of the preview.


----------



## kmedina

Whether you get pictures or not, I am hope you have a great time, and I will still be excited to read it.  You will be among the very first to see it.  That is pretty awesome.  Hopefully, you get to take them though.


----------



## PrincessInOz

No photos???  


Thankfully, it seems all resolved by the time I caught up with the news. 

Way.to.go.Sherry!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Whether you get pictures or not, I am hope you have a great time, and I will still be excited to read it.  You will be among the very first to see it.  That is pretty awesome.  Hopefully, you get to take them though.



Thank you Kim.  I should think the positives instead of having no cameras during the preview. I will be able to get pictures from the outside of CL & BVS. 




PrincessInOz said:


> No photos???
> 
> 
> Thankfully, it seems all resolved by the time I caught up with the news.
> 
> Way.to.go.Sherry!



It's no problem PiO. It was hard at first, but it should be fine when we get there for the preview.


----------



## Sherry E

PrincessInOz said:


> No photos???
> 
> 
> Thankfully, it seems all resolved by the time I caught up with the news.
> 
> *Way.to.go.Sherry!*



I don't really know what that comment and the roll eyes icon ^^ is supposed to mean.  I didn't do anything wrong.  I had a sudden thought based on info that had already come out.  I only asked Bret about it in his thread (I didn't ask the question anywhere else on the DIS), but he was not here to answer it right away.  If someone learned of something that was potentially going to affect a trip I was taking, I would want to know about it right away!  He was the only one I knew of who was going to be attending the previews for sure.  Then the news began to evolve and change through the course of day.  

Apparently lots of other people had the same thought that I had because there were questions on Mouse Planet, posts on Facebook and lots of calls directly to Disney about it.  Disney gave mixed messages - first by not saying anything about photo limitations, and then suddenly adding in some bold print in the D23 info that had not been there at the beginning.  

For the record, I was also interested in attending one of the previews this weekend (but had been keeping quiet about it until I got everything squared away) - and for me, that means not only buying a ticket for myself, but also finding a way to get down to Anaheim and back, which costs even more money.  My sole reason to go through all that would be to take photos - that's the only reason.  (I take photos all the time.)  If I had paid the $50 before all the questions, confusion and chaos came up, I would have been really angry and frustrated that I had just wasted money.  (At this point, I have kind of lost interest in going.)

So I was worried for Bret that he had possibly just plunked down all that money for 2 previews and might not be able to take the photos he wanted to take.  I know he has been looking forward to the DCA expansion for years.

Thank the heavens that the photo restriction does not seem to be applicable to anyone but professional photographers!  However, I still think Disney handled this whole situation very badly and seemingly caused a lot of confusion for people with their mixed messages.  

My _hunch_ is that Disney _probably_ did not want any photos to be taken by anyone, at any of the previews, but because they neglected to include any text to indicate those restrictions up front, they backed themselves into a corner.  Then they tried to sneak in the bold print - which people noticed - and they began to get bombarded with calls from angry people who had already bought tickets under the assumption that photos would be allowed.  At that point Disney probably figured it would be too much trouble to try to stop both D23 and AP people from taking photos - unless they wanted to risk having annoyed guests storm the offices and demand refunds!


----------



## tksbaskets

I too was a bit baffled by the period accented 'way to go comment'.  I am taking it as a complement to Sherry who wanted Bret to be prepared if photos were not going to be allowed.  Much better to be fore warned!  

I hope DISers feel free to let me know when they hear of changes that may affect my trip.  That is one of the reasons the DIS board is so great.  Now if they ever do enforce FB return times my family will have to change their touring strategy....much ado on the boards about that lately.

It's looking like everything is going to work out for Bret to be able to take pictures on his previews.  Thank goodness.  I think his pictures look professional but it's a good thing he's not in this case 

TK


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> I too was a bit baffled by the period accented 'way to go comment'.  I am taking it as a complement to Sherry who wanted Bret to be prepared if photos were not going to be allowed.  Much better to be fore warned!
> 
> I hope DISers feel free to let me know when they hear of changes that may affect my trip.  That is one of the reasons the DIS board is so great.  Now if they ever do enforce FB return times my family will have to change their touring strategy....much ado on the boards about that lately.
> 
> It's looking like everything is going to work out for Bret to be able to take pictures on his previews.  Thank goodness.  *I think his pictures look professional but it's a good thing he's not in this case*
> 
> TK



*TK -* 

That's an excellent way to put it!  ^^  His photos definitely look professional, but in this particular situation it's an advantage to not be a pro!

Thank you for understanding where I was coming from in trying to share info yesterday.

I'm still a bit confused by Disney adding in the bold print about the photos for the D23 people, but not the AP people.  Aren't the D23 and AP folks going to have the same blocks of time to preview the DCA stuff?  I don't know - I think someone in the Disney PR/media office dropped the ball somewhere along the line and didn't get the details fine-tuned before they put the tickets on sale.  Hopefully next time there is a preview they will figure all of that mess out first!

Ah yes, the enforcement of the FP return times... I have only caught bits and pieces of those discussions here and there.  There seem to be a lot of other controversial, hot button issues being talked about on the DIS lately!


----------



## kmedina

Princess LOVES taking pictures and has a witty (but not mean personality).  I am with TK in thinking it was not an insult.  The written word is open to interpretation when things are unclear, and only she can say for sure what she meant.  A lot of people use that emoticon for singing, since that it what it looks like when it appears (even though it is named something else).  I am guessing that she is grateful you gave Bret the heads up.  

That said, if you do end up going Sherry, I hope you get to take pictures.  I know Bret thought he would be able to take them, since there were no restrictions listed at first.  Hopefully, they honor the fact that their was no initial disclaimer as you pointed out.  I am so happy for anyone who gets to go to such an awesome event (Bret, Alison and maybe Sherry).

I appreciate you or anyone sharing information that may help someone.  That is what the DIS is all about.  Thanks for passing the info along.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I understand why you brought this topic yesterday and I do appreciate it Sherry that you are telling me about the info on the D23 website saying no photography or video recording. At first I was disappointed about the no photography on the D23 website, but after I calmed down last night, I should just be happy to go for the sneak peek. I do appreciate it Sherry that you brought up this topic or I would have been going for the preview blind and found out that I couldn't take pictures at the preview. It would at least warn me when I get close to my trip and find out on the web sites and call Disneyland to make sure that we are allowed to take pictures and video during the AP & D23 preview. I would be really disappointed that when I get in the line for the sneak peek and all of a sudden they said no photography or videotaping, I would told them about that there was no details or no photography on the sheet. 

Oh yeah speaking of preview, I read last night on twitter that since DCA didn't sold enough tickets for the AP/D23 preview on the 9th and 10th, I read that they will also make those days as a CM preview days. So not only with the AP & D23 members during the preview, now we have to be there with the CM's too. I don't really mind if the CM's are there during the preview. At least they are giving the CM's who couldn't go on the CM previews on the 6th and 8th to go on those days.

Hey Sherry, if you still want to go to the preview on Saturday or Sunday just PM me and I would have no problem picking you up at your house in SoCal and take you back after the preview. I have been looking forward to all these years to finally meet you in person and this could be a great time to do it. 

We can tell when DL was going to do the preview for the AP & D23 members, they didn't want us to take pictures or video during the preview. I can understand why they don't want guests to do that. But they should have at least put it on both sites instead of putting it on the D23 website at the last minute. When I checked the D23 website before I purchased my tickets, it didn't say no photography or videotaping. Then all of a sudden they put it down on the D23 website but not the AP website. 

I didn't call DL today to see if we can take pictures during the preview. I looked on twitter and under D23, it said that photography and video will be allowed during the preview. I am relieved that we will be allowed to take pictures and videotape during the preview.

I do appreciate it TK that my pictures look professional. I have never even took a photography class, but I have friends who are professional photographers and gave me great tips on how to use my camera. I also got to thank PiO for giving me some tips on the fireworks photography when we see Magical during this upcoming trip.

I am going to walk my dog and I will be back shortly to comment more.


----------



## franandaj

My peeps were mixed on the photography, at first they said yes, but then later maybe not on BVS.

Hopefully it is allowed.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Sherry E said:


> I don't really know what that comment and the roll eyes icon ^^ is supposed to mean.  I didn't do anything wrong.  I had a sudden thought based on info that had already come out.  I only asked Bret about it in his thread (I didn't ask the question anywhere else on the DIS), but he was not here to answer it right away.  If someone learned of something that was potentially going to affect a trip I was taking, I would want to know about it right away!  He was the only one I knew of who was going to be attending the previews for sure.  Then the news began to evolve and change through the course of day.
> 
> Apparently lots of other people had the same thought that I had because there were questions on Mouse Planet, posts on Facebook and lots of calls directly to Disney about it.  Disney gave mixed messages - first by not saying anything about photo limitations, and then suddenly adding in some bold print in the D23 info that had not been there at the beginning.
> 
> For the record, I was also interested in attending one of the previews this weekend (but had been keeping quiet about it until I got everything squared away) - and for me, that means not only buying a ticket for myself, but also finding a way to get down to Anaheim and back, which costs even more money.  My sole reason to go through all that would be to take photos - that's the only reason.  (I take photos all the time.)  If I had paid the $50 before all the questions, confusion and chaos came up, I would have been really angry and frustrated that I had just wasted money.  (At this point, I have kind of lost interest in going.)
> 
> So I was worried for Bret that he had possibly just plunked down all that money for 2 previews and might not be able to take the photos he wanted to take.  I know he has been looking forward to the DCA expansion for years.
> 
> Thank the heavens that the photo restriction does not seem to be applicable to anyone but professional photographers!  However, I still think Disney handled this whole situation very badly and seemingly caused a lot of confusion for people with their mixed messages.
> 
> My _hunch_ is that Disney _probably_ did not want any photos to be taken by anyone, at any of the previews, but because they neglected to include any text to indicate those restrictions up front, they backed themselves into a corner.  Then they tried to sneak in the bold print - which people noticed - and they began to get bombarded with calls from angry people who had already bought tickets under the assumption that photos would be allowed.  At that point Disney probably figured it would be too much trouble to try to stop both D23 and AP people from taking photos - unless they wanted to risk having annoyed guests storm the offices and demand refunds!



My apologies to Sherry and all.  I didn't mean to cause any offence with my comment.  

I was only expressing my own frustration at being so far away from Carsland and waiting in anticipation of pictures from Bret and Alison.  And then I came on here and was suddenly hit with the thought that I wouldn't have pictures to enjoy and live vicariously.    Now I have to wait with baited breath for a few more days to see if we get a picture stream or not.  And I did appreciate the heads-up as the thought that photos would not be allowed never even entered my mind beforehand.

I do sincerely apologise.


----------



## Sherry E

Bret -

I'm in the middle of something at home right now, but I just wanted to sign in for a quick moment to reply to you.

Thank you so much for volunteering to get me for the preview and drop me off at home, which would be a major inconvenience for you and take up a chunk of your time.  That is very kind and thoughtful of you, and I really appreciate it.  You're a very nice person!   Actually, I am constantly amazed at how nice and helpful so many of our DIS'ers are!

I'm really still on the fence as to whether or not I will catch one of the previews.  I don't trust the photo situation 100% - but even if we are all allowed to take photos, now there is the question of whether or not we will even be able to see BVS during the preview, or if it will only be Cars Land.  And because Cast Members will be included in our preview, as you mentioned, it will be even more crowded.  So it sounds like, for $50, we might be seeing fewer things than we expected but with bigger crowds.  

So I am torn on the issue.  It may be a very last minute decision.  I have already been in contact with Liza/funatdisney, and we were talking about heading down to Anaheim together IF we do the preview.  

Originally I was just going to go by myself, as I can get many more photos that way. (I'm like a mad scientist at work in a lab - I have to have complete solitude as I work like a fiend in a tornado of photo activity!)  But then I thought that Liza might be down there too and we would possibly run into each other.  

We shall see... I may decide to scrap the whole preview idea and just wait until the grand opening madness to see DCA, or I may suddenly decide on the spot that I'm doing one of the previews.  If you suddenly see hundreds of Mater photos go up in my TR (for only 4 hours of time), you'll know I was there in my mad scientist frenzy!!!

Thank you again!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Bret -
> 
> I'm in the middle of something at home right now, but I just wanted to sign in for a quick moment to reply to you.
> 
> Thank you so much for volunteering to get me for the preview and drop me off at home, which would be a major inconvenience for you and take up a chunk of your time.  That is very kind and thoughtful of you, and I really appreciate it.  You're a very nice person!   Actually, I am constantly amazed at how nice and helpful so many of our DIS'ers are!
> 
> I'm really still on the fence as to whether or not I will catch one of the previews.  I don't trust the photo situation 100% - but even if we are all allowed to take photos, now there is the question of whether or not we will even be able to see BVS during the preview, or if it will only be Cars Land.  And because Cast Members will be included in our preview, as you mentioned, it will be even more crowded.  So it sounds like, for $50, we might be seeing fewer things than we expected but with bigger crowds.
> 
> So I am torn on the issue.  It may be a very last minute decision.  I have already been in contact with Liza/funatdisney, and we were talking about heading down to Anaheim together IF we do the preview.
> 
> Originally I was just going to go by myself, as I can get many more photos that way. (I'm like a mad scientist at work in a lab - I have to have complete solitude as I work like a fiend in a tornado of photo activity!)  But then I thought that Liza might be down there too and we would possibly run into each other.
> 
> We shall see... I may decide to scrap the whole preview idea and just wait until the grand opening madness to see DCA, or I may suddenly decide on the spot that I'm doing one of the previews.  If you suddenly see hundreds of Mater photos go up in my TR (for only 4 hours of time), you'll know I was there in my mad scientist frenzy!!!
> 
> Thank you again!



Your welcome Sherry. My DA, you and I would have a great time during the preview of CL & BVS. I just can't believe we are only less then *3 days* away till the public get to see CL & BVS in person. 

I am hoping that you will find some way to go to the preview on the 9th or 10th. That will be neat that you are still in contact with Liza and possibly going down there together for the preview. The D23 tickets are not available since the last day to purchase tickets was yesterday. The DL AP website are still selling the tickets while the D23 stopped selling them last night. At least the DLR announced that photography will be allowed during the preview. But the only thing that I am concern about the photography or videotaping will be RSR. We haven't seen any videos of RSR yet and I am thinking that they will not allow any videos on the ride. If that is the case, I have no problem with it since we will be able to take photos of CL & BVS during the preview. 

When I heard about that DCA didn't see enough tickets to the AP & D23 members and also adding those days as CM previews with the public. It just made me realize that we have to plan out our days at the preview carefully since we don't know how crowded it will be. I would now assume that it will be like Monday for the preview.

I can see you going picture crazy when you are at CL & BVS just like all those great pictures you took for the Holiday season. 

Thank you Sherry.


----------



## tksbaskets

Only three days??  YEAH!


----------



## SoCalKDG

Even though I'll be at the Grand Californian the end of July, I just signed up for the preview this Saturday night.  Early fathers day gift from the family to me.  So the 4 of us will be there to check things out early.  Hope you have a great vacation.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Only three days??  YEAH!



Just less than 2 days. 




SoCalKDG said:


> Even though I'll be at the Grand Californian the end of July, I just signed up for the preview this Saturday night.  Early fathers day gift from the family to me.  So the 4 of us will be there to check things out early.  Hope you have a great vacation.



That is so neat that your family gave you a nice father's day gift and enjoy CL on Saturday. Hope you have a great time at the preview and later in July.


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> Just less than 2 days.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thank you Kim.

Can't wait till tomorrow. I'll try to post the pics on my Flickr when we finish the preview tomorrow. I might be able to post some pics on the thread tomorrow night.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Safe travels Bret.  I'm looking forward to living vicariously this weekend!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Safe travels Bret.  I'm looking forward to living vicariously this weekend!



Thank you PiO.


----------



## franandaj

Bret, I just heard that if you arrive early for your preview they are letting people into BVS for shopping....


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> Bret, I just heard that if you arrive early for your preview they are letting people into BVS for shopping....



We got in at 11am at BVS.

I know u r in DCA right now and we r just waiting to get in CL at 1pm. 

I just uploaded some pics from BVS on my Flickr, so just click below and it will take u there.


----------



## franandaj

I'm in line at Radiator Springs Racers.


----------



## mvf-m11c

we went to RSR when we got in CL. It was fun and even better then I thought. We are in the line for luigi's flying tires. I hope 2 see u in CL.


----------



## PrincessInOz

mvf-m11c said:


> We got in at 11am at BVS.
> 
> I know u r in DCA right now and we r just waiting to get in CL at 1pm.
> 
> I just uploaded some pics from BVS on my Flickr, so just click below and it will take u there.



WOW!  I love the streetcar.  Wish I were there but thanks for sharing.


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> We got in at 11am at BVS.
> 
> I just uploaded some pics from BVS on my Flickr, so just click below and it will take u there.



Glad you got to see BVS.  Gonna check out your pictures next.  So excited for you and getting more excited for our trip.



franandaj said:


> I'm in line at Radiator Springs Racers.







mvf-m11c said:


> we went to RSR when we got in CL. It was fun and even better then I thought. We are in the line for luigi's flying tires. I hope 2 see u in CL.



That is awesome!!!!


----------



## kmedina

Wow.  Those pictures are awesome.  BVS is even more beautiful than I pictured.  Thanks for sharing (and so quickly too).


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thank you PiO and Kim. It was a great day. We got to ride all three rides at CL. Got to ride RSR twice and it was amazing. I got to meet Alison at the preview. I have some pics of CL and I will post some more later tonight. Now I am just waiting for the fireworks.


----------



## PrincessInOz

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you PiO and Kim. It was a great day. We got to ride all three rides at CL. Got to ride RSR twice and it was amazing. I got to meet Alison at the preview. I have some pics of CL and I will post some more later tonight. *Now I am just waiting for the fireworks*.



Glad you had a great day.  I've been checking out your flickr from time to time and it looks really excellent so far.  Thanks for sharing.

Hope your fireworks shots work out.


----------



## kmedina

Glad you had a great day.  Cannot wait to hear more.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Glad you had a great day.  I've been checking out your flickr from time to time and it looks really excellent so far.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Hope your fireworks shots work out.



Thank you PiO. I am now uploading most of the pics from today so it will take some time to load all the pics tonight.

The fireworks shots work out really well and I followed the instructions that you provided me since last month. I can't wait to show you the pics when I upload them.




kmedina said:


> Glad you had a great day.  Cannot wait to hear more.



Thank you Kim. I am about to go to sleep, but before I do that here are some more pics that I am currently uploading. 






When we got our wristband for the preview, there were three colors (pink which was for the 1-5 preview, purple for the 8-12 preview and orange for the 6-11 preview) which could be easily identify who is allowed in CL during the preview. We tried to get in early before our time, but they wouldn't let us in before our time. But we did get to go in 15 minutes early before 1pm.





Pictures from Buena Vista Street




















Cars Land










Here is me and my DA in the front row in the middle and the right. 





That is it for tonight and i will keep uploading the pics.


----------



## kmedina

Awesome pics Bret.  That is the first time I saw a car that kind of looks like Lightning.  Is it first come first serve to the cars or do they allow you to wait for Lightning.  Xander said he want to ride in Mater, but I doubt they have a Mater car.


----------



## kaoden39

Great pictures Bret!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> Great pictures Bret!!





kmedina said:


> Awesome pics Bret.  That is the first time I saw a car that kind of looks like Lightning.  Is it first come first serve to the cars or do they allow you to wait for Lightning.  Xander said he want to ride in Mater, but I doubt they have a Mater car.



Thank you Kim. Are you talking about the Lightning McQueen meet & greet character? If so, then yes first come first serve right by Sally's Cozy Cone Motel building. If RSR, you have to get there when the park opens and head on over to RSR in order to avoid long wait times. The picture of RSR cars are the same but they have different colors. I would say at least 6 different colors of the cars. I'm sorry to say that they don't have a Mater car to ride on RSR. But the AA Mater, McQueen, Doc Hudson, etc. are so amazing.



kaoden39 said:


> Great pictures Bret!!



Thank you Michele. 


I am currently uploading more pics from yesterday.

So I will write up a quick report about my day yesterday at CL & BVS. We are taking a break until it is time for our 6-11pm time at CL. 

We got to Anaheim around 10:45am and our room wasn't ready. So we just grab our stuff and head on over to DCA and see if we can get in early. 

We needed to stop at the ticket booth to pick up our wristbands and we got them and our color was pink for the 1-5pm time. Also I picked up the AP preview of "Glow with the Show Ears Screening". I might go or not go for that event later this month. But I am tempting to go since I love watching WoC and it might be something to do. I got the 29th show on Friday.

When we got our wristbands, we head on in DCA. We went to the CL & BVS preview turnstile on the left hand side whcih said special event turnstile. 

When we went through the turnstiles, there were a few CM's right by the entrance to BVS and they are letting all the guests that have the wristband to enter BVS very early. We were very excited to hear that we could be allowed to enter BVS even though it is not our time to head on in. Then I realize that we might not be able to get in CL until it is our time at 1pm. 

While we were in BVS, I just went around taking pictures of everything. When I got my first impression of BVS instead of seeing the pictures on the computer and was blown away by the littlest details of each building. The Red Car Trolley was even better up close. It was time consuming looking around BVS to get all the buildings, letters, flowers, lights, etc. But it was fun to go around BVS. We didn't get to see the DCA Hub statue since it was boxed up. I would guess that it will be unveiled when DCA opens on the 15th. 


























Later on, we head on out of BVS and saw the Carthay Circle Theater. It looked even better up close since it has come a long way from being completed. The fountain also looks amazing.





















Out at CL, there were walls of bushes surrounding the entrance to CL. When the park is about to open they will remove the bush walls. But they did have some posters of the rides of CL

















After passing the Carthay Circle Theater, we head on over to the Blue Sky Cellar to see all the new updates to the room. The only new updates is relics of Radiators Springs which was neat to see pictures and certificates.


























The video is just a show how Radiator Springs evolved over the years




















That's it for now and I am still continuing uploading pics while I am resting.


----------



## kmedina

I was referring to the fact that the red car you posted of RSR kind of looks like Lightning.  Xander may ask to ride him.  As soon as I showed him the video, he said I want to ride Mater.  Hopefully, he just rides the first car that comes up, so we do not have to wait for the red one.

It is nice that they let you into BVS while you waited for your Carsland time.  I am so excited to see it, because it looks so beautiful in your pictures.  Xander cannot get over how cool Carsland looks.    In 1.5 hours, you get to do it all over again.  How smart of you to book a day time and a night time experience.  I wonder if the neon comes on at night, just like in the movie.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I was referring to the fact that the red car you posted of RSR kind of looks like Lightning.  Xander may ask to ride him.  As soon as I showed him the video, he said I want to ride Mater.  Hopefully, he just rides the first car that comes up, so we do not have to wait for the red one.
> 
> It is nice that they let you into BVS while you waited for your Carsland time.  I am so excited to see it, because it looks so beautiful in your pictures.  Xander cannot get over how cool Carsland looks.    In 1.5 hours, you get to do it all over again.  How smart of you to book a day time and a night time experience.  I wonder if the neon comes on at night, just like in the movie.



I know what you are talking about. We were very excited to get the red car as our first car. I had no problem with any of the other cars as long as the ride didn't break down. I have videotaped the ride twice, but part of the video were blurry due to the blackout of going through the tunnel. So I am still deciding if I want to upload my video of RSR on youtube. I have videotaped Mater's Junkyard Jamboree and Luigi's Flying Tires with no problem. But it's just RSR. I am about to head on back to DCA for my preview in just an hour.

Thanky ou KIm. I bet he is getting very excited when your whole family are about to go on your trip in a few weeks. It was smart to do a daytime event and a nighttime event. But yesterday, I saw at least three people that had all three wristbands from yesterday preview. Now they are hardcore of doing all the times that day. I talked to some CM's today and say to be out on the streets of Radiator Springs at 8pm since the neon will light up at night. So we are planning on seeing that tonight.

I will be back later tonight with more pics from last night.


----------



## franandaj

Bret, thanks for the pics, we have a lot of similar ones!  I'm working on posting mine on my PTR.  When we went into the Blue Sky Cellar Wednesday night, the video portion was walled off, sorry we missed it on Saturday!


----------



## tksbaskets

franandaj said:


> I'm in line at Radiator Springs Racers.





mvf-m11c said:


> we went to RSR when we got in CL. It was fun and even better then I thought. We are in the line for luigi's flying tires. I hope 2 see u in CL.



Hi Bret!
What wonderful pictures.  I was out of town this weekend and anxious to log on and see how your preview trip went!

Is the fountain even more lovely in person?  You said you liked the RSR  the picture on the ride was really fun.  Are you able to put it on your photopass card?

How was LFT?

Can't wait for more!    Off to see your flicker pictures.  

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> Bret, thanks for the pics, we have a lot of similar ones!  I'm working on posting mine on my PTR.  When we went into the Blue Sky Cellar Wednesday night, the video portion was walled off, sorry we missed it on Saturday!



Your welcome. I also enjoyed your pics on your thread too. I didn't see all your pics on your thread, but most of them are similar to each others. I still need to upload all those pics from these last two days. I have taken over 2000 pics from CL & BVS from this trip. This is the most I have ever done on any of my trips even more then the WDW trip last December. The BSC was nice with all those pictures and certificates, but I thought they would do a better video portion then the one we saw. My DA was disappointed at the update to the BSC.




tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret!
> What wonderful pictures.  I was out of town this weekend and anxious to log on and see how your preview trip went!
> 
> Is the fountain even more lovely in person?  You said you liked the RSR  the picture on the ride was really fun.  Are you able to put it on your photopass card?
> 
> How was LFT?
> 
> Can't wait for more!    Off to see your flicker pictures.
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. I am still uploading the pics and it should all be up when I get back to Sacramento tomorrow. The parks are above average today and there were a lot of excited AP holders today going to the preview that they won online. I wished I could go today, but I got to do everything at CL & BVS from riding, eating, shopping, etc. 

The fountain at BVS is very nice and its a perfect place to get a good picture with the Carthay Circle Theater. My DA didn't care too much for the fountain. But after the walls come down, I would say getting a picture with Storyellers statue.

RSR was by far our favorite ride at CL. This ride is way better then TT at EPCOT. Not only theme wise, but also the side by side racing. There are two different tracks which one could be at Luigi's side or Ramone's side. During the two days we went during the preview, we rode RSR five times. We got three times in a row on Ramone's side on Saturday and Sunday. Then the last two times we got Luigi's side. My favorite side is easily Luigi's. Th car lifts up a little and shows that we are wearing whitewall tires. 

The picture on the ride was fun and i knew that they had one on the ride. I just didn't know where the camera was on the ride until it was close to the finish line. I did buy a picture on my photopass on the first ride of RSR. They had some trouble printing it since it was so dark, but they gave us a very nice clear one. I will remember to put it on my TR when I get back home. 

LFT was someting that I wanted to try after watching vintage videos of the Flying Saucers at TL back in the 60s. Some people say that it is a big version of bumper cars. But if you hit another tire car, it doesn't bounce so hard. So they are very soft when landed on another tire or the barrier. If you want to ride it at CL, I would go on LFT first and have a FP runner get FP for RSR because on Saturday, we had to wait about 40 minutes in line to get on LFT. On Sunday when we got in the park, we got on in just 5 minutes. 

I'm uploading more pics right now, but here are some pics that I have just uploaded.

Radiator Springs Racers


























































































One of the ride vehicles

























I'm am now heading back to DL so I will back later tonight.


----------



## tksbaskets

Have fun!  Thanks for all the great updates Bret.


----------



## kmedina

Those are awesome pictures Bret.  The theming is amazing.  If there a way to ensure you get Luigi's line, like separate queues or is it just the luck of the draw?  If we only ride once, I want to try Luigi's, since you liked it better.  If we ride twice, I want to try both sides.  Since the tires at LFT do not bump hard, I wonder why there is a height requirement.  We were so disappointed to learn that Connor cannot try any of the new rides.

Cannot wait to read more about your trip.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Thank you Bret.  Almost as good as being there myself.


----------



## rentayenta

I am totally salivating over CarsLand!  Great photos.


----------



## franandaj

Thanks for the pictures Bret.  I only rode RSR once and went to Ramon's so that's good to know that the other side goes to Luigi's.

Kimberly, I don't think you get a choice of where you go.  I think it's just random.  We didn't even race against anyone.  I kept waiting for a car to pull up next to us, but we all of a sudden just took off.  Could be since we boarded in the HA area.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Thanks for the pictures Bret.  I only rode RSR once and went to Ramon's so that's good to know that the other side goes to Luigi's.
> 
> Kimberly, I don't think you get a choice of where you go.  I think it's just random.  We didn't even race against anyone.  I kept waiting for a car to pull up next to us, but we all of a sudden just took off.  Could be since we boarded in the HA area.





Is it like Test Track at WDW? I can't quite figure it out.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Have fun!  Thanks for all the great updates Bret.



Thank you TK. It was fun to go to CL & BVS during the preview.




kmedina said:


> Those are awesome pictures Bret.  The theming is amazing.  If there a way to ensure you get Luigi's line, like separate queues or is it just the luck of the draw?  If we only ride once, I want to try Luigi's, since you liked it better.  If we ride twice, I want to try both sides.  Since the tires at LFT do not bump hard, I wonder why there is a height requirement.  We were so disappointed to learn that Connor cannot try any of the new rides.
> 
> Cannot wait to read more about your trip.



Thank you Kim. The theme of CL is so amazing. Just as Alison just said that it is random. You just got to get lucky and possibly get Luigi's side or Ramone's side. When I rode RSR, we didn't get Luigi's side until the 4th try. 

I still like Luigi's side over Ramone's because of the AA Luigi and Guido which lift part of the vehicle and show you that you are wearing White wall tires. Ramone's side is neat, whic you are about to be painted for the race. Instead of AA on Ramone's side, they use computer images on his side. Also Flo is shown in that area.

LFT was suppose to have a control on the tires, but they now require you to lean in order for the tires to move. For example, if you lean forward the tire will head in that direction. If you want to go left, you have to lean left and the rest if just like what I said. If you don't lean on the tire, you won't go anywhere. It was difficult at first, but we got use to leaning in one direction in order to move the tire. LFT needs the height restriction so you can move the tire or you will be staying in that same slot.

I'm sorry that Connor won't be able to ride any of the new rides at CL. But he will like meeting McQueen, Mater and Red at CL. 

I will have the next update tomorrow




PrincessInOz said:


> Thank you Bret.  Almost as good as being there myself.



Thnk you PiO. I can't wait to show you my firework pictures on Saturday.




rentayenta said:


> I am totally salivating over CarsLand!  Great photos.



nice to see yu Jenny. Thank you. It was great to see CL & BVS.




franandaj said:


> Thanks for the pictures Bret.  I only rode RSR once and went to Ramon's so that's good to know that the other side goes to Luigi's.
> 
> Kimberly, I don't think you get a choice of where you go.  I think it's just random.  We didn't even race against anyone.  I kept waiting for a car to pull up next to us, but we all of a sudden just took off.  Could be since we boarded in the HA area.



Thank you Alison. There are a few times at RSR that had only one car raced by itself without another car. There were a lot of times when the ride broke down and we had to wait in the queue until it was back up and running. RSR is an amazing ride and makes test Track at EPCOT look outdated. the only thing I am concerned about the ride is when will the ride break down. That is my observation of RSR. There are other people observations about it that it won't break down a lot, I am hoping that it won't break down a lot when it opens in a few more days.

Just as you said that we don't get a choice of which side to go on RSr. If I had a choice, I would go to Luigi's side over Ramone's. 


I left SoCal around 111am and now heading back home tomSactown. So I will be back on my CPU later tonight and will upload more pics from my grip as well as some videos from CL.


----------



## kmedina

franandaj said:


> Kimberly, I don't think you get a choice of where you go.  I think it's just random.  We didn't even race against anyone.  I kept waiting for a car to pull up next to us, but we all of a sudden just took off.  Could be since we boarded in the HA area.



Thanks Alison.  That is good to know.  



mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Kim. The theme of CL is so amazing. Just as Alison just said that it is random. You just got to get lucky and possibly get Luigi's side or Ramone's side. When I rode RSR, we didn't get Luigi's side until the 4th try.
> 
> I still like Luigi's side over Ramone's because of the AA Luigi and Guido which lift part of the vehicle and show you that you are wearing White wall tires. Ramone's side is neat, whic you are about to be painted for the race. Instead of AA on Ramone's side, they use computer images on his side. Also Flo is shown in that area.
> 
> LFT was suppose to have a control on the tires, but they now require you to lean in order for the tires to move. For example, if you lean forward the tire will head in that direction. If you want to go left, you have to lean left and the rest if just like what I said. If you don't lean on the tire, you won't go anywhere. It was difficult at first, but we got use to leaning in one direction in order to move the tire. LFT needs the height restriction so you can move the tire or you will be staying in that same slot.
> 
> I'm sorry that Connor won't be able to ride any of the new rides at CL. But he will like meeting McQueen, Mater and Red at CL.



Thanks for explaining both.  I knew Disney had some reason for the requirement on LFT.  That makes perfect sense.  Xander tried a go-cart right before he turned four and just stayed on the track not moving the car.  The attendant immediately pulled him off (for his own safety as well as everyone else's).  Speaking of which, I should have him try that again since he is 1.5 years older.

Cannot wait to read more.  I am curious to see if you got a peek at the Matterhorn and would be even more impressed if you got to ride it early (somehow).


----------



## DisneytheKid

Wow, lots of great info in this thread! I'm just truong to absorb it all!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Thanks Alison.  That is good to know.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining both.  I knew Disney had some reason for the requirement on LFT.  That makes perfect sense.  Xander tried a go-cart right before he turned four and just stayed on the track not moving the car.  The attendant immediately pulled him off (for his own safety as well as everyone else's).  Speaking of which, I should have him try that again since he is 1.5 years older.
> 
> Cannot wait to read more.  I am curious to see if you got a peek at the Matterhorn and would be even more impressed if you got to ride it early (somehow).



Your welcome. LFT is a fun ride to ride with other people then just by riding it by yourself. Remember to grab a beach ball before you enter the tire so you can throw it to other people on the tires. It was really hard to grab a beach ball when it was on the ground. You can also get one by bumping it with other tires so they can float in the air and you can grab one.

I believe that Xander will be able to drive the go-cart with no problem. 

I am uploading more pics right now and it will take some time until I get the nighttime pics up on flickr. It will take some time to write up my TR, but right now I am uploading and will post some more pics of BVS & CL today. 

The Matterhorn was still closed. Even though we did see some people on the new bobsleds, they were CM's that were riding. So we didn't get a chance to ride the Matterhorn this trip.



DisneytheKid said:


> Wow, lots of great info in this thread! I'm just truong to absorb it all!



Thank you DisneytheKid for checking out my TR. 


Here are some pics from Luigi's Flying Tires including the queue.

























Luigi & Guido do love Ferrari's
































Light pictures inside Luigi's Casa Della Tires for you Deej



















Nigel Gearsley is in this poster and the date was June 9th

































That's it for this post and i am posting the next one's so stay tune.


----------



## kmedina

Awesome queue.  So much stuff to look at.  The ride looks pretty neat too.


----------



## mvf-m11c

More pics from Luigi's Flying Tires



















There is me and my DA in the queue for LFT







































Some flowers right by the queue









Topiary of Francesco Bernoulli






























Here are some tips that were on the wall to tell you how to move the tire












I will have the next set of pictures from LFT shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Awesome queue.  So much stuff to look at.  The ride looks pretty neat too.



Thank you Kim. LFT queue was great and so much to see while in the queue. I just wish the line would move faster, but it is a slow loading ride.


Here are more pics from LFT.













Flying Tips Summary sign




When we got closer to the gate, a CM was handing out triangles to the people. They are giving out color triangles to see how many people are in the tires so they won't have people on the ride looking for a tire.


























Some one touch colors
















Random pics of Radiator Springs while we were heading on over to Mater's Junkyard Jamboree
















There was a long line for the popcorn stand
























That's it for now and I will be back later to post more pics. Right now, I am currently uploading more pics on my flickr so you can check them out.


----------



## kmedina

That ride looks so awesome.  Thanks for the tip.  I will remember to grab a beach ball.  Sorry for being impatient.  I am not trying to rush the trip report.  It is awesome soaking up as much as I can before we leave next week.  Thanks again for sharing all of this info.  You are really helping me and probably some others.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures of LFT Bret!  Was the ride fun?  I think you said RSR was your favorite but I wondered if this is worth the wait.

Deej needs to come and see your wonderful flower and light fixture pictures!


----------



## PrincessInOz

The theming looks fantastic!  Great pics Bret.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> That ride looks so awesome.  Thanks for the tip.  I will remember to grab a beach ball.  Sorry for being impatient.  I am not trying to rush the trip report.  It is awesome soaking up as much as I can before we leave next week.  Thanks again for sharing all of this info.  You are really helping me and probably some others.



Your welcome Kim. I am glad that you are enjoying all my pics and tips from CL this past weekend. I know that your trip is coming up shortly and showing you all the pics and tips so you and your family can enjoy the Connor's birthday trip. Thank you Kim. 




tksbaskets said:


> Great pictures of LFT Bret!  Was the ride fun?  I think you said RSR was your favorite but I wondered if this is worth the wait.
> 
> Deej needs to come and see your wonderful flower and light fixture pictures!



Thank you TK. LFT was so fun. Get to float on air and try to get a beach ball and toss it to another rider. It's just the wait time which could be a problem, they do have a handicapped loading area so any handicapped people could ride the ride. But it can slow down the time of loading and unloading guests. 

RSR is by far the best ride and is my favorite ride out of the three rides at CL. Good thing that RSR has a FP and a single rider line if you don't want to wait a long time ride the ride. As long as you get a FP or have no problem going in the single rider line then it is worth is even riding by yourself.

When I was looking at the flowers and light fixtures, I was thinking about Deej would love seeing these pictures.




PrincessInOz said:


> The theming looks fantastic!  Great pics Bret.



Thank you PiO. 


Here are a few more pics of CL until I write up my entire TR.
































































There were some Disney media on the other side of the queue taking videos of MJJ.




Now on MJJ
























I will be writing up my TR tonight so stay tune for the first part of the TR.


----------



## kmedina

More awesome pictures Bret.  I was telling Crap we should probably invest in an AP and take frequent weekend trips.  We'll see how it goes.  I know we have to decide to upgrade our tickets before the last day is used.  Let's see how much we spend while there, because I do not think upgrading will be in our budget.  It is just wishful thinking, probably.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> More awesome pictures Bret.  I was telling Crap we should probably invest in an AP and take frequent weekend trips.  We'll see how it goes.  I know we have to decide to upgrade our tickets before the last day is used.  Let's see how much we spend while there, because I do not think upgrading will be in our budget.  It is just wishful thinking, probably.



Thank you Kim. You should consider getting an AP if you plan on going back to Anaheim for weekend trips. With tickets so much today, you can apply the PH ticket that you paid for and just pay the difference to the AP. Even though the premium costs $650, it would be worth it if you go at least 3 trips of 3+ days. When I first got my AP, I had to apply of how many trips I would make in order to get the fullest from the Premium & later Premier & back to Premium AP.

The first post of my TR will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

This trip is the most excited one that we have done in a long time. The Holiday trips to DL & WDW are one of my favorites, but going to CL while the two of us had waited for over 4 years is finally arrived. My DA and I haven't been this excited to go to DL in a very long time. So we better make the best of the trip. 

The trip is mostly to see CL & BVS during the Annual Pass preview which we had to pay in order to see CL & BVS. I originally was hoping that they would have a contest for the AP holders to see CL before the offical opening of CL & BVS on the 15th. After hearing that CL & BVS is doing a preview on the 11th for free, I was hoping that we get selected. 

Then a few weeks later, they announced that there was another way to get into CL & BVS by buying a ticket for $50 or $75 or $500 to see CL & BVS. At first I thought that was expensive, but after seeing that there is little chance that we get selected for the 11th, we decided to buy tickets for the 10th at 6pm to 11pm. I thought an extra $25 was a lot for an extra hour, but with a private viewing of WoC seemed like a good deal and get to see Radiator Springs light up at night which sold me even more. 

When DL announced the who got selected for the preview which my DA and I didn't win, I was frustrated at first that we didn't win. But I realized that there were over one million AP holders and 10,500 lucky AP get to see CL & BVS on the free day. I was hoping that if we buy another ticket on another day so we can see CL & BVS. Luckily, I was able to buy another set of tickets on the 9th at 1pm to 5pm. It was at first cutting it close when we go to Anaheim, but I really wanted to see CL when we got there. 

So we had two times to see CL during the preview. So we were all excited to go to DCA to see CL & BVS while it is not that crowded.

First we started to leave Sacramento on Friday night since my DA and I have to work. So we left around 7:30pm and head on over to my grandmothers house in Livingston like we usually do when we go to Anaheim. 

We got there around 9:30pm and stayed over the the night so we can have a head start to Anaheim the next day. This was going to be earlier then we usually do since we have the AP preview of CL & BVS at 1pm so we needed to get there early so we can check-in at the hotel which is BWAI and get our tickets and wristbands for the preview. 

*Day 1  June 9, 2012 Part 1*​
We got up very early at 5am in the morning and left Livingston around 6am. I know that it will take at least 5 hours to get to Anaheim from Livingston. So we head on out and on our way to Anaheim. Luckily the traffic wasn't that bad and we got to Anaheim around 11am. We got there really early and was glad that we have plenty of time to check-in at BWAI and get our wristbands for the preview on the 9th. 

When we checked in at BWAI around 11:10am, the room wasn't ready so we had to put all of our valuable stuff in the trunk and have to come back later to check-in. I was hoping that they would let us check-in early so we can put our stuff in the room and don't have to worry about it. But since the room wasn't ready, we had to carry what was important to us and take it while we are at CL & BVS.

So we left BWAI and head on over to DCA for the preview. When we were walking down the walkway, we were hoping that we could be let in early for the preview. While we were waiting to cross on Harbor Blvd, we have seen a lot of CM walking down on Harbor Blvd. We read that the CM parking lot is going to be the parking lot for the guests this summer while the CM's are forced to park at far locations. I have never seen that many CM's walked down on Harbor Blvd.











Going down at the transportation plaza





DVC Shuttle sign





The entrance sign to the DLR from the transportation plaza





When we got past the security check-point, we head on over to the closest ticket booth. We saw a sign telling where to get our wristbands for the preview. 





We had to show all our AP and ID's in order to get the wristband from the CM's. The color we got was pink for the 1pm to 5pm preview. So we had some time to wait around the resort until it was time for our preview at 1pm.





Our ticket for the preview.





While we were close to the ticket booths, there was a spcial preview of WoC called "Glow with the Show Ears" screening event on June 28th, 29th and 30th. This is for AP holders only and I was really excited to hear that there was a special preview of WoC at the end of this month and I have a chance to get a ticket for the preview while we were there during our trip. So I got the time on the 29th and it said that the show will begin at 11:45pm. I was first excited, but then I realized that I needed to make another trip to come back to SoCal for the event. I am right now thinking of coming back to Anaheim for the event. But my family doesn't want me to go since it will cost even more money to go and during a very busy week. I will keep everyone updated if I am planning on going back to DL for the special preview of WoC.





When we went through the special event turnstile at DCA on the left hand side, there were a few CM's right by the entrance to BVS and were asked if we want to go through BVS. I was surprise to hear that we are allowed to enter BVS before our time of the preview. 

So we entered BVS and now the picture taking now starts. I was so amazed at seeing BVS up close instead of seeing part of it through the monorail. At first it wasn't that crowded and all the details of the new entrance to DCA is so amazing. I was first sad to see the Golden Gate bridge go as which is was a part of DCA when DCA opened back in 2001. But now with the new BVS, I am so excited to go through DCA everytime I go to the park. 









The Oswald's is also another souvenir stand that sells mickey ears, books, bags, antenna toppers, etc. 
















Los Feliz Five & Dime store is the main store of DCA




Car right by the Oswald stand




Chamber of Commerce which is the Guest Relations




Now we went underneath the new bridge of BVS. It did feel different going under a new bridge which isn't the Golden Gate bridge. I am hoping that when we get closer to teh Holiday season, they will decorate BVS. I am jumping too early so we will talk about that later. 












A look back at BVS at the front entrance








A look at the Carthay Circle Theater from BVS. Even though there were walls around the area, it still looks amazing from the new land. Also we were looking for the new Hub statue which is called "Storytellers" it was boxed up in the picture below in the blue box. I was bummed that we didn't get to see the new statue, but we'll just wait until BVS is opened in a couple of days.





That is it for this post and I will have the next update tomorrow.


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Kim. You should consider getting an AP if you plan on going back to Anaheim for weekend trips. With tickets so much today, you can apply the PH ticket that you paid for and just pay the difference to the AP. Even though the premium costs $650, it would be worth it if you go at least 3 trips of 3+ days. When I first got my AP, I had to apply of how many trips I would make in order to get the fullest from the Premium & later Premier & back to Premium AP.
> 
> The first post of my TR will be up shortly.



I want to and we would most likely get the Premium if we did, so we can have free parking and unlimited admission.  It is not likely in the budget for this trip though.  We'll see how it goes.  Six people dropped out of lunch yesterday and today.  At almost $40 a person (with tax and tip), that will save almost $240.  I went from 38 to 32.  I know there will probably be a group who decides to come at the last minute though.  Crap started a new job in February, so three day trips after this one are unlikely.  I would plan lots of drives up on Saturday early morning and do close to a full day then, drive back on Sunday after a half day in the parks.  We would only need a hotel for one night each trip.  If we did it too often though, Crap would be exhausted every Monday at work.


----------



## kmedina

I was posting the comment above as you posted this, so I am glad you pointed it outt on the other thread.  Great start to the trip.  How nice that BVS was open and before your 1pm start time.  While that was a nice surprise, I agree with Sherry that cast members should have done a better job announcing that.  I feel badly for people who wasted their Carsland time there only to find out it was open to people with wristbands all day.

That said, I am in awe of how beautiful BVS is.  It looks so different right down to the bridge.  I cannot wait to see it.  Sorry your room was not ready.  That would have made things easier.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great update(s) Bret.  Loving the pics.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I want to and we would most likely get the Premium if we did, so we can have free parking and unlimited admission.  It is not likely in the budget for this trip though.  We'll see how it goes.  Six people dropped out of lunch yesterday and today.  At almost $40 a person (with tax and tip), that will save almost $240.  I went from 38 to 32.  I know there will probably be a group who decides to come at the last minute though.  Crap started a new job in February, so three day trips after this one are unlikely.  I would plan lots of drives up on Saturday early morning and do close to a full day then, drive back on Sunday after a half day in the parks.  We would only need a hotel for one night each trip.  If we did it too often though, Crap would be exhausted every Monday at work.



The premium AP does make a big difference over the DAP and SoCal AP's. Not only the parking and unlimited access to the parks, but also the merchandise and food discount. At least the price for the lunch at WCT is shrinking so you can save a little money. It would be nice to go up once in awhile since you are closer then me. I would do that a lot, but gas is getting too expensive as well as hotels. Hopefully everything will be great when you go next week.




kmedina said:


> I was posting the comment above as you posted this, so I am glad you pointed it outt on the other thread.  Great start to the trip.  How nice that BVS was open and before your 1pm start time.  While that was a nice surprise, I agree with Sherry that cast members should have done a better job announcing that.  I feel badly for people who wasted their Carsland time there only to find out it was open to people with wristbands all day.
> 
> That said, I am in awe of how beautiful BVS is.  It looks so different right down to the bridge.  I cannot wait to see it.  Sorry your room was not ready.  That would have made things easier.



Thank you. It was great that BVS was open before our start time at 1pm. Just like Sherry I do agree that the CM should have done a better job announcing on the ticket that we can enter BVS anytime during the day. We could have easily used that time to enjoy BVS even more. But I was happy that we got extra time at BVS. 

It's no problem with the room. Mostly when I check-in early at BW hotels at the DLR, the rooms are always ready. But since I was there on a Saturday morning instead of a weekday that most of the guests were still in the room and they weren't ready. 



PrincessInOz said:


> Great update(s) Bret.  Loving the pics.



Thank you PiO.

The next part of my TR is coming up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 9, 2012 Part 2*​
Now back from Buena Vista Street during the AP/D23/Club 33 & Disney CM preview of CL & BVS. On my last post of the trip report, I was so excited to enter BVS for the first time even though it is only a preview and everything isn't open officially. But it was amazing to see it in person and walked down. 

My DA and I walked around BVS because our time for CL wasn't until 1pm so we had about 1 hour to enjoy BVS until it was time to head on over to CL.

It was really quiet at BVS












Elias & Co. which is the biggest store in DCA




























Trolley Treats door




Fiddler Fifer and Practical Cafe




Inside the store




























Side shot of the Elias & Company store
























I will be back later with more.


----------



## kmedina

Everything there looks great.  Seeing the nearly empty streets will probably be a vast contrast from when I go.  Xander will be so excited to check out the new drawing acedemy building.  I wonder if they changed the inside too.  It looks so different like everything else.  Is that even the same bulding it was in before?  I love those cone cups.  If they are not too expensive, I may get one of those.

I thought about the whole AP thing with the added discount.  It would be nice to get it before lunch, so I can use it then.  The problem is people are still leaving me hanging.  I may not know how many people are dining with us until lunch time.  If over 30 come, there is no way I can afford them this trip even with the added discounts from food and merchandise.  With Xander starting kindergarten in the fall, I am double thinking the weekend trips anyway.  I have less than a week to decide.  Unless they back out, four to five of my diners have APs.  Even though we are paying, can we have them use their APs to get discounts off their food?  It seems silly to pay full price for their meals wheh they have APs.  Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## DisneytheKid

Wow! Great photos!



mvf-m11c said:


> *Day 1  June 9, 2012 Part 2*​
> Now back from Buena Vista Street during the AP/D23/Club 33 & Disney CM preview of CL & BVS. On my last post of the trip report, I was so excited to enter BVS for the first time even though it is only a preview and everything isn't open officially. But it was amazing to see it in person and walked down.
> 
> My DA and I walked around BVS because our time for CL wasn't until 1pm so we had about 1 hour to enjoy BVS until it was time to head on over to CL.
> 
> It was really quiet at BVS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elias & Co. which is the biggest store in DCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trolley Treats door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiddler Fifer and Practical Cafe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side shot of the Elias & Company store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be back later with more.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Everything there looks great.  Seeing the nearly empty streets will probably be a vast contrast from when I go.  Xander will be so excited to check out the new drawing acedemy building.  I wonder if they changed the inside too.  It looks so different like everything else.  Is that even the same bulding it was in before?  I love those cone cups.  If they are not too expensive, I may get one of those.
> 
> I thought about the whole AP thing with the added discount.  It would be nice to get it before lunch, so I can use it then.  The problem is people are still leaving me hanging.  I may not know how many people are dining with us until lunch time.  If over 30 come, there is no way I can afford them this trip even with the added discounts from food and merchandise.  With Xander starting kindergarten in the fall, I am double thinking the weekend trips anyway.  I have less than a week to decide.  Unless they back out, four to five of my diners have APs.  Even though we are paying, can we have them use their APs to get discounts off their food?  It seems silly to pay full price for their meals wheh they have APs.  Thanks again for all your help.



Hopefully it won't be that crowded at BVS when you enter DCA. I haven't been to the Animation building at HPB in quite some time. The outside of the building looks amazing after its refurbishment. If you are talking about the Atwater School of Art & Animation sign when I got at BVS, it is actually a prop sign where those names on the sign are actually Walt Disney's "Nine Old Men" which are the core group of Disney animators responsible for Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs movie.

The Cozy Cone Motel souvenir cups at CL are very creative for a souvenir cup. There are two sizes, regular and large. The regular was $8.99 & the large was $11.99. Those souvenir cups are expensive, but they are so neat and I just had to get them.

The AP discount makes a big difference with the dining & merchandise discount. I have saved hundreds of dollars of merchandise and dining at the DLR & WDW. You are correct that it is a good idea to get if before lunch so you can save a lot of money at the WCT. This year going to the DLR might be really expensive, but there is a lot to do with CL & BVS open. I would assume that you can have a person in your group that has an AP and help you get a discount. I know for a fact when my DA paid with her credit card at the ESPN Zone and used my AP and we got the discount. When we had dinner at WDW last December, my dad & his friend got the discounts from the TiW that I have and they paid with there own credit cards and got the discount. I would be really shock if WCT won't give you the discount from another person who has an AP.

Hopefully this will help you when you go on your trip shortly.




DisneytheKid said:


> Wow! Great photos!



Thank you


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 9, 2012 Part 3*​
Back with more pics from BVS. It was still around 11:45am and we just kept walking around BVS to get some more pics before it is our time to go to CL for our preview.































Candy Mountain




My DA wanted to go early on over to CL for the preview since it is around noon. I told my DA that we won't be allowed in CL until 1pm. But she wanted to see if we get lucky so we head on out of BVS. 

We were told by a CM right at BVS to head on over to ABL to line up for the preview. There werer two entrances to CL from ABL and right by Pacific Wharf. Most of the guests were waiting right by Pacific Wharf so we head on over to ABL to line up for the preview.

When we exited BVS, it was nice to see the Carthay Circle Theater all wall down and it looks so amazing in person then in pictures.
















































BVS fountain












That's it for this post and I will be back with more.


----------



## kmedina

More awesome pictures.  Glad you found the CL entrance with the shorter line.  Carthay Circle is lovely.  It is the place on BVS I am most looking forward to.  



mvf-m11c said:


> Hopefully it won't be that crowded at BVS when you enter DCA. I haven't been to the Animation building at HPB in quite some time. The outside of the building looks amazing after its refurbishment. If you are talking about the Atwater School of Art & Animation sign when I got at BVS, it is actually a prop sign where those names on the sign are actually Walt Disney's "Nine Old Men" which are the core group of Disney animators responsible for Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs movie.
> 
> The Cozy Cone Motel souvenir cups at CL are very creative for a souvenir cup. There are two sizes, regular and large. The regular was $8.99 & the large was $11.99. Those souvenir cups are expensive, but they are so neat and I just had to get them.
> 
> The AP discount makes a big difference with the dining & merchandise discount. I have saved hundreds of dollars of merchandise and dining at the DLR & WDW. You are correct that it is a good idea to get if before lunch so you can save a lot of money at the WCT. This year going to the DLR might be really expensive, but there is a lot to do with CL & BVS open. I would assume that you can have a person in your group that has an AP and help you get a discount. I know for a fact when my DA paid with her credit card at the ESPN Zone and used my AP and we got the discount. When we had dinner at WDW last December, my dad & his friend got the discounts from the TiW that I have and they paid with there own credit cards and got the discount. I would be really shock if WCT won't give you the discount from another person who has an AP.
> 
> Hopefully this will help you when you go on your trip shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you



So much wonderful information here.  I did assume that was the new art of animation building.  It looked so different, I thought it moved.  Now, I get it.  That information about the 9 and the 7 dwarfs is new to me, so thanks for that too.  

That is a little expensive, but that is a cool souvenir.  I may get one too.

I was just planning on asking for an AP discount on their food.  If I am able to use it for everyone else, that would be awesome!  It is Crap's step-brother's family who had the APs.  His Mom, sister and brother canceled this week, so I am wondering if he will too.  If he does not, I will ask first if he minds, then ask the server.  If he does cancel, than the amount I save from his family will probably be greater than the total discount for everyone else anyway.  I hope they come though.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 9, 2012 Part 4*​
Now back at BVS. The weather was still nice and not as hot in the afternoon. It was a bit cloudy that afternoon, but the weather was fantastic. BVS wasn't that busy with so many people, but there were a lot of people that went to the morning preview and came out one after another.

Carthay Circle Theater 








This will be the exit sign for RSR. Even though it is right by ABL, it make sense to have the FP for RSR at the former ITTBAB FP area.




There were bush hedges blocking the entrance of CL. When it opens on the 15th which is today, this is the main entrance to CL.




Some posters of the attractions of CL








Future site for RSR FP until next year where the FP machines are right by the entrance of RSR












We head on over to the Blue Sky Cellar to see all the new updates to the room. The only new updates is relics of Radiators Springs which was neat to see pictures and certificates.


























The video is just a show how Radiator Springs evolved over the years
































We left the BSC and on our way back to BVS since it is still too early to head on over to CL. But that will be on the next post.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> More awesome pictures.  Glad you found the CL entrance with the shorter line.  Carthay Circle is lovely.  It is the place on BVS I am most looking forward to.
> 
> 
> 
> So much wonderful information here.  I did assume that was the new art of animation building.  It looked so different, I thought it moved.  Now, I get it.  That information about the 9 and the 7 dwarfs is new to me, so thanks for that too.
> 
> That is a little expensive, but that is a cool souvenir.  I may get one too.
> 
> I was just planning on asking for an AP discount on their food.  If I am able to use it for everyone else, that would be awesome!  It is Crap's step-brother's family who had the APs.  His Mom, sister and brother canceled this week, so I am wondering if he will too.  If he does not, I will ask first if he minds, then ask the server.  If he does cancel, than the amount I save from his family will probably be greater than the total discount for everyone else anyway.  I hope they come though.



The Carthay Circle Theater looks very nice after it's finished. It is very nice to see it completed, but I am more interested to go inside and eat at the restaurant.

The Animation building still the place where you draw the Disney characters.

Those Cozy Cone cups are so nice.

I have never done that many people with an AP discount at 30. I know that it is about 8 people that would get the discount. So you need multiple AP holders to get the full discount on all the people. This is just my knowledge of getting the AP discount with the people that I have in my group. I had 7 people with me at WDW and got the discount. I don't know if they will let you have the discount with that many people. So you might want to call Disney and see if you get the AP discount with that many people when you have lunch at WCT. I hope that Crap step brother would still be coming to the event so you can save some money at WCT.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 9, 2012 Part 5*​
After going around the BSC, we started to go back towards BVS to get some more pics until it is time for us to head on over to CL for our 1pm to 5pm time.  

On the way towards BVS, we got more pics around the Carthay Circle Theater.

















Now back to the fountain

















Back with more pics from BVS















































Another doorway towards the Elias & Co. Store








Big Top Toys








Mortimer's Market








I will be back with more tonight.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 9, 2012 Part 6*​
Now back with more pics from BVS. We are still in BVS until it is our time to go for our preview of CL at 1pm. The whole time at BVS is so empty and I could easily took over 1,000 pics of BVS alone if we spent more time. But my DA wanted to head on over to CL right by ABL entrance. So I still kept taking a lot of pics around the area until we head on out.

Los Feliz Five & Dime window display




Los Feliz Five & Dime doors




Chamber of Commerce as the Guest Relations and also the first Aid station




Elias and Company

















A California Limited sign above the  Mortimer's Market








The Red Car Trolley

























Great signs and art work on the Sepulveda building








Locker area at BVS


















Some flowers and plants in the flower bed right by the Red Trolley station












To be continue.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 9, 2012 Part 7*​
Back with more pics from BVS until it is time to head on over to CL.









Red Car Trolley
















Oswald's store




Gas pump









Another shot of Los Felize Five & Dime sign
























Lights right by the Guest Relations & First Aid station


















hollymont Property Associates sign












Elias & Company building












Be back with more from the preview of CL & BVS.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Bret - great detailed pics.  It sure shows how much of an effort Disney went to.  And they really did stick to the California theming.  All those buildings have that California Spanish mission type feel to it.  Thanks for sharing and taking so many pictures.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures Bret!  I really like the look and feel of BVS.  Were the trolleys working?  I did see people in them.

I bet it's crowded today!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Bret - great detailed pics.  It sure shows how much of an effort Disney went to.  And they really did stick to the California theming.  All those buildings have that California Spanish mission type feel to it.  Thanks for sharing and taking so many pictures.



Thank you PiO. Disney really did there homework on the details of BVS. From the buildings, the CM's clothing, light poles, flowers, etc. I wished that I spent more time at BVS and got everything, but I needed to spend more time at CL during those two days of the previews. Glad that you like my pictures and this is just the beginning until we get to CL and the nighttime of CL & BVS.




tksbaskets said:


> Great pictures Bret!  I really like the look and feel of BVS.  Were the trolleys working?  I did see people in them.
> 
> I bet it's crowded today!



Thank you TK. Going down BVS is so special and I can't wait until I go back when the walls are down. I wanted to see the "Storytellers" statue in BVS, but it was boxed up until the opening. So we will have to wait until a future trip to DL.

The trolley that was in BVS was not running. It was there for a show piece and taking pictures. It does really look very nice from the inside.

The next post will be up later tonight so stay tune for the one you are waiting for at CL.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 9, 2012 Part 8*​
Now back at BVS while I am getting some last second pics of BVS until we head on over to ABL and get in line for CL at 1pm. 

I forgot to express my impression of BVS. When I first heard about BVS, I was so excited to see a new entrance to DCA. The entrance of the Golden Gate bridge was great, but I knew that it needed a new facelift when you enter DCA. The buildings on BVS capture the history of California back in the 1920s. All the signs are very unique and very colorful. The Red Trolley was neat to see in person. It wasn't running during the preview since part of the track was blocked off due to the construction walls. 

Here are some more pics of BVS until we head on out back towards the Carthay Circle Theater.





































We head on out of the BVS preview and back around the Carthay Circle Theater


















We head on over to ABL to head on over to the entrance of CL from ABL. The CM's told us to go towards ABL instead of going towards Pacific Wharf since there is anyone in ABL. 

When we got to ABL, the entrance to CL was right by Tuck and Roll's Drive 'em Buggie and Heimlich's Chew Chew Train. But when we arrived, it was 12pm and they weren't letting any of the 1pm preview holders to enter CL. So we waited on the side until it was time to head on in to CL. 

We got in the line around 12:30pm and they started to let the people for the 1pm preview early. We got in at 12:45pm and now on our way to CL. Our first ride that we wanted to go on was RSR. My heart was pounding so much that we finally get to go to CL for the first time and I just can't to see the rest of Radiator Springs. This is the most excited I have ever been of seeing CL for the first time.

There weren't too many people on the ABL side to enter CL.













Light poles at CL




Radiator Springs sign




There were quite a number of people right by LFT.




This is my favorite sign at CL which you see in Cars 2 movie




LFT




we couldn't get in the middle of RS because Lightning McQueen was in front of us.




Cozy Cone Motel and Radiator Springs Curios on the back side












That's it for this post and wil lbe back with more from CL.


----------



## kmedina

Awesome pictures.  I love that there were not many people there.  It will probably be a mad house next week.  On Facebook today, I saw the Carsland opening pictures.  That place was filled with people from wall to wall.  Hopefully, most of those people clear out of there before we arrive.  That is scary!  

Carthay Circle is one of the restaurants we are dining at.  That is the reason I am so excited.  I've never eaten at a Disney restaurant when it was that new.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Awesome pictures.  I love that there were not many people there.  It will probably be a mad house next week.  On Facebook today, I saw the Carsland opening pictures.  That place was filled with people from wall to wall.  Hopefully, most of those people clear out of there before we arrive.  That is scary!
> 
> Carthay Circle is one of the restaurants we are dining at.  That is the reason I am so excited.  I've never eaten at a Disney restaurant when it was that new.



Thank you Kim. It was so nice that there weren't too many people at the preview. I believe I said this to you that I was concern when the CM's were allowed to come during the preview which the public have to pay in order to see CL before the grand opening. Luckily it wasn't that busy on that day as well as Sunday. So I am glad that it was nice and quiet. The grand opening of CL was just insane. I knew that the wait time for RSR was going to be at least 4+ hours and possibly 5+ hours. Good thing I didn't go on opening day to see CL, but I also wanted to go on opening to get the opening day merchandise at CL. But I am still happy to go to the preview.

I hope that you and the rest of your family have a great time at the Carthay Circle theater restaurant. I will be looking forward to your pics inside the restaurant.


----------



## Sherry E

I love seeing all that space to move around on the sidewalks and streets of the new lands in your pictures (and it was like that during my 8 a.m. - Noon preview time slot as well), knowing that it won't be anything like that again for a while.  I had a morbid curiosity that made me want to be there today, just to see _how bad_ it was in terms of crowds.... But I didn't end up going and I may be better off for it!

It's amazing to think that we could actually leisurely stroll down BVS and the streets of Cars Land, and look in the windows without thousands of people trying to get by us.  When we went into the Elias store we could actually move around, stop and look at things without being pushed and shoved every which way.  The store felt empty!  

Also, during my preview RSR had no line at all at first, then only a short line later on.  Mater's and Luigi's lines were almost non-existent for a while.

Did you hear that, supposedly, RSR is the most expensive - or in the top 3 - theme park ride ever built?  I heard that on the news but I wasn't sure I got the info correct.  I can't believe that there aren't other rides costlier than that, but who knows?

.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 9, 2012 Part 9*​
Now back with more pics from CL. It was so exciting to see CL for the first time in person instead of seeing it from the BSC or from MFW. It is even better then I expected. So my DA and I will have to get as much as we can for our four hours in CL. 

While we entered CL from ABL, we had to wait until Lightning McQueen cleared the area right at the center of RS.












Luigi's Casa della Tires, I wanted to get more detail pics of the buildings, but my DA wanted to get in the line for RSR.








Side view of Luigi's Casa Della Tires as well as other signs








Now on our way to RSR




When we got to the entrance, the wait time was already at 25 minutes and the single rider was at 10 minutes. The entrance sign of RSR is very nice and uniqueu which is neon lighting




This was the ride that my DA and I was looking forward to the most since RSR incorporates the same ride technology of Test Track at EPCOT. The ride vehicles and track are exactly the same which you can call it a big slot car ride. I have been keeping track of RSR and Ornament Valley ever since the construction began back in the summer of 2009. After four years of construction of RSR, it is now a reality and we were looking forward to ride RSR. After hearing that RSR have a wait time as long as 4+ hours and the line extended towards PP, we were really lucky to go to CL during the preview.

We walked down slowly down the queue all the way towards the ride. On the way in the queue, I got a lot of different pics from signs, light poles, etc.




















Nice light with the Radiator Springs sign
















While we continue to walk through the queue, Ornament Valley looks very nice up close. There were a lot of cactus by the queue.













Back side of the entrance to RSR




Nice gas sign




That's it for this post and I will be back with more tonight.

I will get to your comment Sherry until it past 10:30pm after the maintenance tonight.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Yet more fantastic shots of every angle and detail of the new DCA sections.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I love seeing all that space to move around on the sidewalks and streets of the new lands in your pictures (and it was like that during my 8 a.m. - Noon preview time slot as well), knowing that it won't be anything like that again for a while.  I had a morbid curiosity that made me want to be there today, just to see _how bad_ it was in terms of crowds.... But I didn't end up going and I may be better off for it!
> 
> It's amazing to think that we could actually leisurely stroll down BVS and the streets of Cars Land, and look in the windows without thousands of people trying to get by us.  When we went into the Elias store we could actually move around, stop and look at things without being pushed and shoved every which way.  The store felt empty!
> 
> Also, during my preview RSR had no line at all at first, then only a short line later on.  Mater's and Luigi's lines were almost non-existent for a while.
> 
> Did you hear that, supposedly, RSR is the most expensive - or in the top 3 - theme park ride ever built?  I heard that on the news but I wasn't sure I got the info correct.  I can't believe that there aren't other rides costlier than that, but who knows?
> 
> .



Thank you Sherry. It was really nice to see BVS and CL so quiet during the preview. We all had a great time at the preview. The only thing that I really wanted to see was the Storytellers statue in BVS. It was covered up during the preview. It will be a long time until CL & BVS are not tht crowded during a regular park day. After hearing that CL was so busy yesterday, I was glad that i didn't to on opening day yesterday. Buti wished that I went yesterday to get the opening day merchandise.

It was really nice tht BVS wasn't crowded even though the guests were allowed in BVS duringthepreview which they could be thre the whole time. The empty pictures were great and glad tht tee took a lot of nice pics tht day. The Elias & Co. Store was nice and quiet and got to do a lot of shopping.

During my two previews, the longest line I had was LFT which was 40 min wait. I learned my lesson took ride LFT first since it doesn't have a FP. Also RSR longest time we had to wait was 40 minutes since the ride had broken down. MJJ was just a walk on and it was fun. My DA didn't like ilt since I I banged into her one time on the ride.

You are correct that RSR is one of the most expensive rides the Disney company have ever built. Not only the track, you got to count the AA's, Cadillac Range Mountain, ride vehicles tht includes the tires which they need to replace, etc. There is alot of money in RSR alone.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Yet more fantastic shots of every angle and detail of the new DCA sections.



Thank you PiO. 

The next post will up tonight


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 9, 2012 Part 10*​
We left off in the line for RSR. It was so exciting to be in the line for RSR and see the queue as we head on over to ride RSR. Now back with more pics from RSR queue.






One of the light poles by RSR






































Stanley Oasis water tower




A nice vintage sign at Stanley Oasis




First off is one of Stanley shops which is the Radiator Cap store




The painted wall tells the prices of of each car of how much to fix.




Now to the next building. We were walking fast through the queue that I didn't get much pictures inside. But I did get pics when we came back so that will be another post when I show all the pics.




One of the light fixtures inside the queue building








A look at the entrance of the Comfy Caverns Motor Court





Nice Gas pumps. While we were in the line there were some CM's selling drinks and snacks right by the queue. At least there was something to get while we were waiting in the line.




Nice vintage automobile signs









More automobile signs




Route 66 sign




Our next building is a building that has bottles embedded in the building which is neat. But I didn't get the pics on this one so the next time I ride RSR, I got those pics.




That's it for this post and I wil be back with more.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great update!  The queue for RSR is really nicely done.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Bret - Seeing those water related shots....how do you think the queue area will be during the height of summer? Is it going to be really hot or is the bulk of the line under cover?


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Great update!  The queue for RSR is really nicely done.



Thank you TK. RSR queue is very nice and you will like the rest of the pics when I show you them.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Bret - Seeing those water related shots....how do you think the queue area will be during the height of summer? Is it going to be really hot or is the bulk of the line under cover?



I would say that there will be a lot of CM's right by the queue in order to see drinks and snacks while they wait in the queue. We heard from yesterday that the wait time was close to 5 hours which is crazy. During the summertime, Anaheim can be hot.

The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1 – June 9, 2012– Part 11*​
Now back with more pics from RSR queue until we got on the ride.

A nice view of Ornament Valley




One of the ride vehicles just starting on the track




The Amazing Oil Bottle House which has the bottles embedded in the building








We are almost at the Comfy Caverns Motor Court station












Now we are close to the loading area and I got some pics of inside the Comfy Caverns Motor Court












One of the back side of the ride vehicles








We were waiting for our car and getting excited every second. We got to ride up front on our first time and was very glad that we got a front row spot. I used my video camera to videotaped the ride.




I videotaped the ride so some of the videos are blurry due to the ride. Now here are pics from RSR. I haven't uploaded my videos of RSR, LFT, & MJJ and it will be awhile until I uploaded to youtube. Some of the videos were blurry during the ride, but I will at least post one RSR on youtube.















What the? Mack is right in front of us.





Sheriff





It's Mater!!!





Mater sneaking up on the tractors





Tractors tipping










There's Frank





That's it for this post and I will have with more from RSR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 9, 2012 Part 12*​
Now back with more pictures from RSR. These pictures were taken from my video camera that I videotaped during the ride. I just couldn't use my DSLR camera to take pictures during the ride. 

Fillmore and Sarge in RS





Red watering the flowers. I did get Lizzie, but she was too blurry. So on the next post of RSR, I will post her on the thread.





A blurry picture of Sally and McQueen





There were two tracks which you randomly get while riding RSR. You can go towards Luigi's Casa Della Tires or Ramone's House of Body Art. For the first time on RSR, we head on over to Ramone's as our first direction. At first, it didn't matter what direction we went but I wanted to go both sides when we leave this trip.











My first impression of Ramone's side is that it is almost similar to TT at EPCOT where you go through the heating and cold station. But this one is where the automatic paint sprayer just blows air at us. I really wanted to see AA of Ramone or Flo. But it was just a video screen of them. After going through Ramone's, we are hoping to get to Luigi's side when this trip is done.

After getting out of Ramone's we were met by Doc Hudson and ready to race.





Just like Mater, the Sheriff, Fillmore, & Sarge their mouths do move which is amazing while the other characters used video on the bumpers.





Sorry about the pics of Luigi and Guido waiting to start the race. But I will show you another pic later on.





Here are some pics of the race

























We won the race which is neat. When we got back to the Comfy Caverns Motor Court, I wanted to get some pics from the Tail Light Caverns, but the video was too blurry so I will be posting them later on from my other pics.





Lightning McQueen and Mater at the end of the ride










Tail Light Caverns sign










After getting off RSR, we had to walk upstairs and we were right by the photopass station. When we were close to the finish line, we saw a flash at the end. I knew that there was going to be a photopass, but we just didn't know where it was. I also bought a photopass of our picture of RSR. I mostly don't buy photopass pictures since I have a DSLR camera. But since this is our first time riding RSR, I wanted to make it special for my DA. So I bought a photopass picture for the first time at DL. The only time I got a photopass was at WDW last year, but I didn't post it. So this time I will be posting my pics of RSR.

Here are my pics that I took from my camera on the video screen





Here is our photopass pic that I bought.




We exited the ride and were close to the track of RSR. Cadillac Range looked so amazing from the exit.




















I will have more pics from RSR when we exited the ride.


----------



## kmedina

I love the queue.  Even though I hope it is not too long, I know I will enjoy the sights if it is.  The inside of the ride looks neat.  You're right that the actual cars like Doc look neater than the generated images.  How awesome that you won your first ever race.  It is nice that you bought the image.  If ours is good, I want to buy it as well.  I cannot wait to see Luigi's side.  If Ramone's is that cool, Luigi's must be awesome.


----------



## I'm mikey

Outstanding pics Bret, I cant wait to get back and see cars land and BVS for myself.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I love the queue.  Even though I hope it is not too long, I know I will enjoy the sights if it is.  The inside of the ride looks neat.  You're right that the actual cars like Doc look neater than the generated images.  How awesome that you won your first ever race.  It is nice that you bought the image.  If ours is good, I want to buy it as well.  I cannot wait to see Luigi's side.  If Ramone's is that cool, Luigi's must be awesome.



You know that I am hoping that the wait time for RSR won't be that long when you go down next week for Connor's birthday trip. You did tell me that you are not early bird people, but I would try to get a FP for RSR when the park opens. After hearing everything about RSR on opening day on Friday, the wait time for the FP was 2 hours which was crazy. Even though the queue of RSR is quite long, at least there is something to look at and take pictures while we are waiting in the queue. 

The actual Cars characters which the mouth move are so neat then the ones with the images on them. 

It was nice to won our first ride on RSR. 

The photopass was very nice and it was a nice present to give to my DA. 

You will see one of the two sides when you ride RSR. But I would prefer Luigi's side more then Ramone's side.



I'm mikey said:


> Outstanding pics Bret, I cant wait to get back and see cars land and BVS for myself.



Thank you Mikey. I hope that you go back to DL and see CL in person. 


I finally uploaded my first video of Radiator Springs Racers on youtube. This is actually the 2nd time we rode RSR. I couldn't upload the first time because the video quality was poor and blurry. So I hope you enjoy this video. 

Radiator Springs Racers (Full Ride HD) June 9th, 2012 

The next post of my TR will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 9, 2012 Part 13*​
After we got off RSR, we were on our way over to our next ride which is Luigi's Flying Tires. On the way out, this is one of the best spots to see Cadillac Range when exiting the RSR.











When we were exiting the ride, we were close to the finish line. When we saw the ride vehicles, one was there we were wondering where was the other car.





There is the other car in about 10 seconds which doesn't have any riders










When we saw the regular queue, the lines started to pick up.




















Looking at Ornament Valley is very fun even when you walk off RSR.















Behind us was a lotof CM's that do the tours. It looks like they are getting a tour for DCA in the future.





Now we were back at RS and on the side of City Hall. I was planning on getting more pics of the little details, but my DA wanted to go on the rides first before we take pictures.





Nice flowers of lights





Town Hall of RS










Luckily, CL isn't that crowded when we got out of RSR. It was so amazing that day while CL wasn't that crowded. I originally thought that CL preview was going to be crazy with the addition to the CM's. 






Lube O Rama shop on the side right by RSR entrance will be the official FP distribution area until next year. The former ITTBAB FP area will be the FP distribution area for RSR. I looked through the garage windows and see that the machines are inside the building.





Pics of the buildings right by Luigi's Casa Della Tires and Town Halll










It is very nice to look at RS from Town Hall. But it is even better on the other side. I will show you later on.










Now it's time to go on LFT. This is the other ride that I am looking forward since the ride technology is just like the Flying Saucers at DL back in the early 60s. They are completely different, but I was looking forward to going on this ride and throw a beach ball to another guest.

At first the line didn't seem that long from the outside, but I heard that the line inside Luigi's Casa Della Tires is qute long. So we are hoping that it isn't that long.





That's it for this post and I will be back with more.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Really loving the updates and the detailed pictures.  Thanks for sharing.

You and Alison are really making me feel like jumping on a plane and ditching my family for 2 weeks!


----------



## tksbaskets

I love the Photopass ride picture.  The lady in the back with the long hair could have used a hair tie 

What a beautiful summer day for your preview!

Looking forward to the videos that you uploaded on youtube.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 9, 2012 Part 14*​
After riding RSR, we head on over to LFT. This ride I was looking forward to after RSR. The ride is like an old ride at DL called the Flying Saucers back in the 60s. But they made a ride out of it at CL which is showed as tires. W

Now entering the queue of LFT.





When we saw the wait time, it was already at 40 minutes. But my DA told me that we should go on LFT right now so we can do other things at CL later on.










Just like in the movie at Luigi's Casa Della Tires, it looks exactly the same with the show room tires, the white wall tires display and the posters which Luigi and Guido love Ferrari's.










Luigi & Guido do love Ferrari's
































Light pictures inside Luigi's Casa Della Tires for you Deej



















Nigel Gearsley is in this poster and the date was June 9th




The room with the display wall shows pictures of pictures, memorabilia's, etc. of McQueen, Luigi, Guido, and other Cars from the movie.





























That's it for tonight and there will be more tomorrow.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Really loving the updates and the detailed pictures.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> You and Alison are really making me feel like jumping on a plane and ditching my family for 2 weeks!



Thank you PiO. The details is something I like doing after seeing Sherry E pictures in her TR's. So I llike to do the same thing when I go to the Disney parks and take pictures of things that we don't see too much on any pictures.

You should think about it since CL & BVS is so amazing. Good thing we went during the preview so we won't have to wait in those long lines.




tksbaskets said:


> I love the Photopass ride picture.  The lady in the back with the long hair could have used a hair tie
> 
> What a beautiful summer day for your preview!
> 
> Looking forward to the videos that you uploaded on youtube.



Thank you TK. After seeing the pic, she could use one.

During the preview in the morning, it was quite cloudy which is normal in the morning at Anaheim. At least it cleared up in the afternoon.

I have uploaded RSR twice. The first one was the 2nd time on RSR and the 2nd one was the 5th time at night on Sunday.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 9, 2012 Part 15*​
Now continuing through LFT queue. The queue was well themed inside Luigi's Casa Della Tires with so many pictures, memorabilia's, etc. But it did take quite some time to go through the queue since LFT is one of the slowest loading rides at the DLR. You have to be patient or the wait time is going to be a long time.




















There is me and my DA in the queue for LFT







































Some flowers right by the queue









Topiary of Francesco Bernoulli






























Here are some tips that were on the wall to tell you how to move the tire












That's it for this post and I will be back with more.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 9, 2012 Part 16*​
Continuing on in the queue for LFT. It took longer then 40 minute wait just to get to the loading station. There were a few times when we were in the queue for LFT that they had handicapped people and had to move one of the tires to the handicapped loading station. They had at least a station for handicapped people who want to ride LFT, but it does slow down the loading process by moving them to the handicapped loading station. 














Flying Tips Summary sign




When we got closer to the gate, a CM was handing out triangles to the people. They are giving out color triangles to see how many people are in the tires so they won't have people on the ride looking for a tire.


























Some one touch colors
















When we rode LFT, it was just as fun as I have expected. Some people say that it is a big bumper car ride which floats in air. I would not even say that it is a new bumper car ride since when you hit the rail guard or another tire, you barely feel the force of the impact. I was so impressed of how the tires are very soft when you bump into another tire. So you won't have that whiplash when you hit or get hit by another tire. As I have said on the post that you have to move in one direction in order for the tire to move. 

It would have been easier with the remote control on the tire. On the videos they showed earlier of LFT, they had remote controls. Now they don't have them which you lean in one direction and it makes the tire float. At first it was difficult to lean in one direction in order to move. If you and your partner go in different directions, you will just stay in the same spot and the tire won't move. So if you are with other person or persons, lean in the same direction so you can move the tire. 

We didn't try to go on one of the tires by ourselves, but it is difficult to move the tire if you are by yourself. I would suggest to ride with another person so you can move the tire. I have seen people just by themselves on the ride and some of them can move it with no problem. 

When we were on LFT, the only hard thing to do on the ride instead of moving the tire was to get a beach ball. Since most of them are on the ground, you have to use the tire with the speed and try hit the corner or another tire in order the beach ball to fly so you can pick one up. If you have long arms which my DA and I don't have you should have no problem getting a beach ball on the ground. 

Later today, I will be uploading LFT video on youtube and show you have difficult it was to move the tire and get a beach ball that was on the ground.

After getting off LFT, we decided to go on the last ride at CL which was Mater's Junkyard Jamboree. On the way over to MJJ, we were right by the Cozy Cone Motel and cut through instead of going through the main street of Route 66. 

















There was a long line for the popcorn stand. The popcorn line was so long that we didn't even stop to get a snack. I was planning on getting some popcorn that day, but we are hoping that it will be less crowded when we come back.








Radiator Springs Curios "Here it is" sign on the side




Flo's V8 Cafe




Cozy Cone Motel sign




The whole day was getting better with the clouds finally cleared, but it was starting to get warmer during the day. At least it isn't that hot last week as it was this week in Sacramento which was 100+ on Friday and Saturday. There weren't still too many people around CL so we are hoping that MJJ isn't that crowded.




That's it for this post and I will be back with more from CL.


----------



## kmedina

Thanks for all of the info.  I will remember to stay near the exit of RSR to get a closer look at Cadillac Range.  If you waited longer than 40 minutes in the LFT queue, I wonder if they are still having trouble with accurate times.  It sounds like it is a very slow loading and slow moving ride.  I am excited to try LFT too.  I think the remotes would have made the car better and probably would have made it possible for younger kids to ride.  Glad you enjoyed the ride even though it was hard to get the beach balls from inside the tire.


----------



## tksbaskets

I loved the ride videos.  Was it more fun during the day when you could see the scenery outside?

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Thanks for all of the info.  I will remember to stay near the exit of RSR to get a closer look at Cadillac Range.  If you waited longer than 40 minutes in the LFT queue, I wonder if they are still having trouble with accurate times.  It sounds like it is a very slow loading and slow moving ride.  I am excited to try LFT too.  I think the remotes would have made the car better and probably would have made it possible for younger kids to ride.  Glad you enjoyed the ride even though it was hard to get the beach balls from inside the tire.



Your welcome Kim. When you exit RSR and walking down the path, there are great spots to see Cadillac Range and you are right by the track which is close to the finish line and beginning of the race. 

LFT is a slow loading and ride at DCA. I heard that the loading time is slower then Dumbo at DL. You will like to ride LFT. You and Crap would love the ride that Xander will get a couple of times to ride it if you two are planning on riding it. The remotes would be better, but I heard they had trouble controlling the tire with the remote and decided to use leaning to move the tire. It was fun riding LFT. I would go on this ride first thing in the morning over RSR since they have FPs.

I have uploaded LFT that I took on the 9th as well as MJJ.

Luigi's Flying Tires 6/9/12 

Mater's Junkyard Jamboree 6/9/12




tksbaskets said:


> I loved the ride videos.  Was it more fun during the day when you could see the scenery outside?
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. I see that you got to see LFT before I put up all the info on the video. I really love the nighttime the most since you see Cadillac Range all light up at night. You will really like the pictures of RS at night when I upload them.


----------



## tksbaskets

I get an email notification from youtube when you post a video   I think LFT would be worth a short wait.  I bet the lines are really long right now.

Thanks for posting the fun videos.  I enjoyed watching them today!


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1 – June 9, 2012– Part 17*​
Now we are heading on over to MJJ after finishing up LFT. It was a nice day and we were hoping that MJJ was not that crowded. 

Sarge's Surplus Hut which is actually a toy shop in CL. They mostly sell Cars & Cars toys  for the kids. 




Carboretor County Tractor Feed and Farm Tuck Association Hall which is a decorated building.










Sarge's mailbox




Right next to Sarge's house is Fillmore's house




Now heading on over to Mater's Junkyard Jaboree








Just like the movie, Mater's sign is very accurate and unbalanced.




When we got to the line of MJJ, the line was not that long and it was close to 5 minute wait which was a great thing since we don't have to wait long.






























There were some Disney media on the other side of the queue taking videos of MJJ.




Now on MJJ








When we finished the ride, it was just like Francis' Ladybug Boogie which the tractors go on a different spot on the ride. The only thing about MJJ is that it is a big time left and right turn ride. So you can easily bang into someone during the ride. It would be really bad for a little kid and a parent where you whip left to right and might hurt the child. I accidentally banged into my DA and was not happy about it. So I had to hold on tight in order not to bump her. So if you plan on riding MJJ, I would go on yourself unless you are a small group of people so you won't bang each other.

The overall of the ride was fun and had great music. I read that there are a few different sound tracks when you ride MJJ. Larry the Cable Guy which of course is the voice of Mater in the movie Cars & Cars 2 was great to hear him sing during the ride.

Here is my video of MJJ that day.
Mater's Junkyard Jamboree 6/9/12

After getting off MJJ, we head on over to Sarge's Plus Hut to see what there is int he store. There were quite a lot of Cars toys from the movie and CL. This is the place where you want to buy toys from Cars or CL. My DA loved the tipping tractor toys at the store.









After getting out of Sarge's Surplus Hut store, we head on to Cozy Cone Motel to get something to eat. I have been looking forward to have something to eat after a long day at CL & BVS. 

We were also thinking of eating at Flo's V8 Cafe for lunch, but I wanted to try the popcorn which everyone is talking about. 









That's it for now on this post and I will be back with more.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> I get an email notification from youtube when you post a video   I think LFT would be worth a short wait.  I bet the lines are really long right now.
> 
> Thanks for posting the fun videos.  I enjoyed watching them today!



I see. LFT is worth a short wait, but for a long wait I don't think it is worth it. On the 2nd day of the preview on Sunday we went straight towards LFT first before we hit RSR. Glad we did that so we didn't have to wait in that long line at LFT during that night.

Your welcome. I'm glad that you enjoyed the videos from CL.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 9, 2012 Part 18*​
When we got out of Sarge's Surplus Hut, we were thinking of going to Flo's V8 Cafe for lunch but my DA was not that hungry so we went over to the Cafe to see what they have on the menu.

Doc Hundson of Internal Combustion building which is actually part of the restaurant of Flo's V8 Cafe





So we head on over to Flo's V8 Cafe to see the menu.





Just like the movie where you see the gas pumps outside. Instead of sitting inside to eat at Flo's you can also eat outside as well. 




















There was a long line inside the Flo's V8 Cafe that they had CM's right by the door and gave us menu's to see what they have. At least they have some menus to show instead of seeing it on the front. But we didn't want to eat at Flo's V8 Cafe so we head on over to the Cozy Cone Motel for snacks.

Even though it was a nice day on a preview, it did seem like the crowd level is starting to pick up and some people are ready to eat at that time.










Now on over to the Cozy Cone Motel for popcorn










Right by Sally's front dest building, you can see that this place is also a meet & greet area for McQueen and Mater





There are 5 different lines in order to get the food. 

The first one is the Cozy Cone 1 which sells Churro Bites as well as regular drinks including Ramone's Pear of Dice soda. You can aslo buy the souvenir sipper cup which is acutally the caution cone cup.

2nd one is Cozy Cone 2 which sells Soft Serve Ice Cream. It aslo sell the regular beverages as well as a "Route" Beer Float in a souvenir cup.

3rd is Cozy Cone 3 which sells the Chili Cone Queso which is beef chili in a cone. They also serve chicken verde. They also have Fillmore's Fuelin Groovy'ades  drink as well as Vodka & allnatural pomegranate limeade.

Cozy Cone 4 sells the pretzel bites which is small pretzels with cheese sauce. Plus Red's Apple Freezer drink.

Cozy Cone 5 which is the most popluar one sells the flavored popcorn. They also sell the Lightning McQueen souvenir bucket. They also have Doc's Wild Grape  drink.






At first when we got to the area of the Cozy Cone Motel, the lines were really long. The longest was Cozy Cone 5 which sells the popcorn. While Cozy Cone 1 & 3 have average lines. I thought about getting the pretzel bites instead of the popcorn, but I wanted to try the flavored popcorn first over the 0ther four stands.

I got in the line at Cozy Cone 5 and hope that the line moves faster after seeing it. While I was waiting, I got some more pics around the area.
Lizzie's Curios shop back side










This is the entrance and exit for the CM's at the Cozy Cone Motel stands





It was taking even longer then I expected to get my popcorn. It was already 10 mintues in the line that I took this picture.





One touch color with orange.





Nice planter cone right by the stands





Cozy Cone Motel sign from the stand area





Now Lightning McQueen is coming in for his turn to take pictures with the guest





I have been in the popcorn line for almost 30 mintues and I am now getting tired of staying in this line. But I was so close to the stand and have to stay in it. My DA was not happy that it took that long to get popcorn. There were a lot of people that didn't know what to order. I saw that one person took 5 minutes to order and get out of the line. 

I was getting closer to the popcorn stand and got some close up pics of the stands





They actually call the popcorn popcone instead





They also have Caution cone lights which is neat





The other lines for the other stands don't look that long while I was in this long line for almost 45 minutes which is insane. I would say that it will be even worse when it opens on opening day. 





I finally got my popcorn and a souvenir cup at the Popcone stand. I will tell you about the popcorn on the next post.


----------



## tksbaskets

WOW a 45 minute wait for popcorn??    I'm hoping in the next post you are going to tell us it was utterly delicious!   

I just love the little details in Cars Land!  You have some wonderful pictures that you've shared.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> WOW a 45 minute wait for popcorn??    I'm hoping in the next post you are going to tell us it was utterly delicious!
> 
> I just love the little details in Cars Land!  You have some wonderful pictures that you've shared.



It was so annoying that it took almost 45 minutes just to get popcorn at a stand. My DA said that it was close to 1 hour to get through that line. But I kept checking my phone once in awhile to see how long I was in the line at the Cozy Cone 5 stand. For all that wait time just for popcorn didn't seem like it was worth it. But the other thing I wanted was the souvenir cup but if I didn't care about the popcorn, I would have went to another cone to get it. I do like the popcorn flavor which was different then what we see. The sweet and spicy was very nice.

Thank you TK. 

The next post will be shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 9, 2012 Part 19*​
After finally getting the popcorn at the stand, I head on over to the bench right across the street from LFT. My DA didn't think it was worth the wait time just to get popcorn at a stand. 

The popcorn I got was the Sweet and Spicy flavor. There were two different types of popcorn flavors to choose from which one of them was the sweet and spicy while the other one was dill pickle. I choose the sweet and spicy flavor over the dill pickle was that i wanted to try the spicy type popcorn also with some sweetness to it. I also heard that they had different flavors on the opening day then the one that was for the preview. I heard that the flavor on opening day was nacho cheese which was different then the one that I tried. 

So I head on over to the bench where my DA was sitting and we started to eat our snack.

The popcorn box looks very nice and artistic with the Cozy Cone Motel logo, CL logo, and DCA logo on the sides of the box.





Cozy Cone Motel logo





CL logo





DCA logo





When you look closely at the popcorn which doesn't look all that special, but it did have some nice seasoning on it which is spicy and sweetness to it.





I also picked up one of the CL souvenir cups which is a caution cone. That is very genius of doing a souvenir cup especially for the Cozy Cone Motel. There were two different sizes for the souvenir cup which was a regular size and a large size. I got the large size that day.





While we were eating the popcorn, Lightning McQueen was on his way back to the backstage and relax until he is called back to the meet & greet area.















After finishing the popcorn, we started to go back towards RSR to ride it for the 2nd time. Hopefulyl this time the wait time for RSR won't be that long like it was when we got in at CL that afternoon.

While we were heading down towards RSR, I took some pics of RS down the road










Ramone's House of Body Art on the right hand side





When I looked at this picture carefuly, I believe I saw Fran in this picture. At first I didn't look carefully who that wasright at the door to Ramone's store. I only saw Fran in this picture and didn't see you Alison or Arline. I would guess that you were in the store shopping when I was walking past the store. I remember that I met you when I came rode RSR the 2nd time that day.














The Oil Pan store which had a nice sign on the side of the building















RS Town Hall










When we got toward the entrance to RSR, the wait time was around 20 minutes which was shorter then the first time we rode it which took about half an hour. 

More pics from the queue of RSR. 

























I will be back with more pics from RSR.


----------



## kmedina

I love the videos.  MJJ really looks less exciting than I pictured.  I still want to try everything there is to offer there.  I cannot believe you waited 45 minutes for popcorn!  While I am glad you liked it, I agree with your DA that no popcorn is worth it.  That is longer than you waited for any of the rides so far too.  Glad you did them all and are about to go on RSR again with a 20 minute wait.  Awesomeness.


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm glad you liked your flavored popcorn.  I love your Cozy Cone cup!  So great.  It would be fun to have that on my desk at work. 

Looking foward to more.
TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I love the videos.  MJJ really looks less exciting than I pictured.  I still want to try everything there is to offer there.  I cannot believe you waited 45 minutes for popcorn!  While I am glad you liked it, I agree with your DA that no popcorn is worth it.  That is longer than you waited for any of the rides so far too.  Glad you did them all and are about to go on RSR again with a 20 minute wait.  Awesomeness.



Thank you Kim. When you see MJJ it looked exciting. When you ride it, you got to hold on tight or you going to crash into the other person that you with. It is not a priority ride like RSR or LFT, but it is still a nice ride to go on. But I don't think it is worth over 30 minute wait to ride it. 

I was not happy to wait 45 minutes just to get popcorn during the preview. I don't know what the wait times are right now, but I would guess that the wait time for Cozy Cone 5 which sells the popcorn are very long. She is right that it wasn't worth the wait and wish they had more stands for the popcorn if that is that long.

Glad we went on RSR again that day and the first video of RSR that I uploaded was the 2nd time we went on Saturday.



tksbaskets said:


> I'm glad you liked your flavored popcorn.  I love your Cozy Cone cup!  So great.  It would be fun to have that on my desk at work.
> 
> Looking foward to more.
> TK



It was very interesting the flavor of the popcorn. The Cozy Cone cup was very nice and I can see that it will be a perfect at your work desk. 

The next one will be up later today.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 9, 2012 Part 20*​
Now going through the line of RSR for our 2nd time that day. We were all excited to go back to RSR and hopefully go through Luigi's side on the ride.










The queue started to pick up when we were right by the building queues








































I didn't get too many of pics from the loading area since I was about to videotape the ride.

When we got on the RSR, we had a purple ride vehicle and now back on the ride for a 2nd time that day. 

Here is the video of RSR that I videotaped and put on youtube. Radiator Springs Racers (Full Ride HD) - 6/9/12

After going through RSR for the 2nd time, we didnt get Luigi's side which was part of it. Hopefully we would get that side if we wanted to go back on RSR or the next day on Sunday.

It was getting close to 5pm and our time at CL was about to be done, so we did some last second go around CL until we head on out. I used the one touch color around RS.





The wait time for RSR went up to 35 minutes when we exited the ride





I also got a picture of Stanley statue at town hall.





When we left RSR and passing Ramone's House of Body Art, I saw Alison (franandaj), Frand and Arline right at the entrance of Ramone's. We had a nice conversation about CL and glad that they had a great time during the preview. 

After we left Ramone's, we tried to go back to Flo's V8 Cafe to see if we can get in to have dinner, but the queue was already long  at the entrance of the building
Flo's V8 Cafe






























More pics of Radiator Springs










Flo's V8 Cafe sign





Radiator Springs Curios shop which is acutally a pin trading store and also sells DCA merchandise










Can't believe that is 20 posts of the TR and we are not part way done. I will have more later tonight after I get back from work.


----------



## kmedina

I really enjoyed the new video of RSR.  Hopefully, we get to try both sides as I already know you see Luigi's the next day.  It is cool that you got to meet Alison, Fran and Arline too.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I really enjoyed the new video of RSR.  Hopefully, we get to try both sides as I already know you see Luigi's the next day.  It is cool that you got to meet Alison, Fran and Arline too.



Thank you Kim. You really got to get lucky by getting both ride tracks on RSR. It was nice to see Alison, Fran and Arline that day at the preview.

The next post will be up later tonight.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 9, 2012 Part 21*​
After seeing Flo's V8 Cafe crowded, we decided to head on back to the hotel and check in at BWAI. It was close to 5pm and my DA was getting tired from being at DCA for 7 hours. We had a great time at BVS and CL that day. 

I really didn't want to leave until we are told to leave CL that day, but my DA wanted to get to the room and relax a little bit until we head back to DL that night.

On the way out, we decided to head on out towards the side of Ornament Valley. Since we came through ABL and got to see the McQueen and Mater sign which I like the most, I was excited to see Ornament Valley towards Pacific Wharf. 

Last view of CL until tomorrow night










Ornament Valley looks so amazing 















There was a race at RSR.




















Our last picture of CL during the preview which is the saddest part of the day, but it was so amazing to see CL during a preview.





We were now in Pacific Wharf and going on over to BVS to do some shopping until we head on back to BWAI. There were some people waiting right by the entrance at Pacific Wharf to enter CL for their preview time at 6pm. It was nice to get out so we won't have to be with all those other people that were in CL at the same time as us.

Passing by Ghirardelli Soda Fountain and Chocolate Shop. We are not dessert people like other people at the park. But I am considering going to Ghirardelli one day. But for now, my dessert place is the Tiki Juice Bar for a Dole Whip.















So we walked down right by the hedge wall where CL is being covered up. There were a lot of people that were looking through the hedge wall to see CL during the preview.





Now we were back at BVS and by the Carthay Circle Theater which I started to take pictures.










We walked back towards BVS and I started to take more pics again.










Before we head on out of the park, we head on over to Elias & Company store to buy our merchandise of CL & BVS. I didn't get pictures of the merchandise that we bought at the store. But I did buy the Red Trolley Conductor Mickey ears hat which is so neat and I had to buy it. My DA said that is the best item you bought at any Disney parks that she has been with me. I can take is as a compliment that she doesn't say too much about the stuff that I buy at the parks. I also bought some CL antenna balls for my friends and family. I will have to rememebr to upload the pics.

Now we were heading on out of CL and more and more people started to enter CL from the main entrance.




















We head on out of DCA around 5pm and on our way back to BWAI to check-in at our hotel. I am going to end this part of the TR until the next one. 

We check-in at BWAI when we got back to the front desk and we moved all of our stuff from the car to the room. We were in the building right by the front desk and on the 2nd floor. I was glad that we were close to the street of Harbor where in the past where I stayed at BWAI was at the back building.

Here is my observations of BVS & CL. It was even better then I expected when you see it in person then by video or pictures. The details of the buildings, costumes, trees, lamp posts, etc. are very amazing. 

CL was even better then I thought and it was almost like I was in the town of RS in "Cars" movie. All the buildings in the town of RS are just like in the movie except for the Flo's V8 Cafe and Doc Hudson Clinic which is actually an extension for the restaurant. But I didn't mind that Flo's and Doc buildings were together. 

RSR was so amazing and way better then Test Track at EPCOT. The one thing that I was really impressed of the ride wasn't the ride, but the AA's of Mater, Sheriff, Fillmore, Sarge and Doc Hudson where there mouth moved while the other characters McQueen, Sally, & Luigi had digital mouths on their bumpers that it looks like they are talking. The other characters just had regular mouths that don't move like Mack, Lizzie, Guido, and Red. Plus it was also exciting to see Minnie and Van on the ride. You are wondering who is Van and Minnie, they were in both in the movies of Cars and Cars 2. They are mini vans that were in RS during both movies. The ones that I wasn't too pleased of not seeing AA was Ramone and Flo which were digital videos from the Ramone's side which is through the painting area. One of the scenes that I really like was the tractors tipping. My DA really loved that scene of the tractors tipping. They also had Frank which was neat. There are two different tracks and one of them would lead you to Luigi's Casa Della Tires or Ramone's House of Body Art. I personally like Luigi's side more then Ramone's since you see AA of Luigi and Guido while you see a video projection of Ramone and Luigi. But overall, the ride was superb and you got to ride RSR when you go to the DLR.

LFT was another ride that I was looking forward to of flying on air. After watching the Flying Saucers videos from DL back in the 60s, this is something that I wanted to ride. The ride loading time is so slow that I would suggest riding LFT first before RSR (if you get FP for RSR and then head on over to LFT). The tires vehicles are neat and when you bump into another tire or barricade, the impact is not as bad as we have thought. It is a very nice ride, but I would not wait as long as 30 minutes to ride LFT since it takes time to load and unload the guests.

MJJ is a nice ride which is similar to Francis' Ladybug Boogie where the tractor moves onto another track. The ride is very detailed of Mater's area of RS. I really like the old signs and car rims around the area. The only thing that my DA didn't like about the ride that it goes left and right very hard and you can easily bang into the person that you are riding MJJ. I accidentally banged into my DA and was not happy so I had to hold on tight. This is an okay ride to go on if you want to ride it.

The food which I only got popcorn and the souvenir cup was great, but the problem about the Cozy Cone Motel is that if you want different food at the stands, you have to have other people with you in order to get the food or drink that you want. It does take awhile to go through the line especially the popcorn stand where it took almost 45 minutes just to get popcorn. I haven't tried all the food stands at the Cozy Cone Motel so I can't say how good it was. It is great to see the Cozy Cone Motel, but it isn't great to wait in those long lines just for food or drinks. I haven't ate at Flo's V8 Cafe so I can't say anything about the food, but the details of the outside of the building is so amazing. Fillmore's Taste-In is just a stand where you buy drinks or snacks.

The souvenir stands at Ramone's House of Body Art which is my favorite since it has all the CL merchandise while Lizzie's RS Curios store is a place where you get the pins. Sarge's Surplus Hut is the store where you buy toys from the movie Cars.

Overall, the experience is priceless in our minds since we don't have to be in a very crowded land during the preview. This will be something that I will remember for a long time and get me all excited about the future of going back to DL. You all know that you read my TR's that I will be back at DL in a short time. But the question is when I will be going back to DL. That I will explain shortly on the next paragraph.

My DB and his GF are considering going to DL in August from the 13th and the 15th. I am considering going with them so I can get another time to visit DL & DCA to see CL & BVS. It will also be a good opportunity to take advantage of the AP Early Entry so I can go to DL & DCA in the morning which I like to do everytime I go to any Disney parks. They are trying to find cheaper tickets online, but there aren't too many places that will have cheaper tickets. So I am asking this question just in case since I know some places where I mention it to him like get away today, mousesavers, etc. what other sites that sells cheaper DL tickets. They are thinking of getting three days PH tickets so they can take advantage of a MM at DL. This will possibly another trip in the making if they decided to go to DL in August. I have already suggested a hotel for them which is the BW hotels where I usually stay and can get a better deal for them. 

I will have the next update tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Just catching up on your wonderful posts, descriptions and pictures.  Fantastic to see it from your perspective and that popcorn looks great.  Not sure if I would wait 45 minutes to get a bucket...but I think I would queue 45 minutes to get my hands on that adorable cone drinks container.

Was it my imagination...but everything looked really....orange?? 

Those pictures with the different colour effects and the B&W turned out great.  You must be very pleased with your photos from this trip.

Roll on MORE.....night shots....and another trip in August.


----------



## tksbaskets

Another great update .  I love that you shared your overall impressions of CL and BVS.  It is so impressive in picture and video I can only imagine what it looks like in person.

I hope you go again in August.  You haven't seen the partners statue yet have you?

I'm trying to talk my family into going to DL next August and perhaps attend the D23 Expo at the same trip.  Right now Star Wars Weekend at WDW is winning....

TK


----------



## Butterfly123

Thanks so much for the trip report...you have some great photos of the little details that make DLR so great.  What kind of camera do you use?  The shots were lovely and clear. Nice job!


----------



## kmedina

You're right.  Ornament Valley looks awesome.  Great recap.  Other than the popcorn line, I think your first day sounded awesome.  Glad you got your souvenirs.  Sorry Flo's had a long line and you missed eating there.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Just catching up on your wonderful posts, descriptions and pictures.  Fantastic to see it from your perspective and that popcorn looks great.  Not sure if I would wait 45 minutes to get a bucket...but I think I would queue 45 minutes to get my hands on that adorable cone drinks container.
> 
> Was it my imagination...but everything looked really....orange??
> 
> Those pictures with the different colour effects and the B&W turned out great.  You must be very pleased with your photos from this trip.
> 
> Roll on MORE.....night shots....and another trip in August.



Thank you PiO. The flavored popcorn was great, but the wait time wasn't worth it. In CL they do have souvenir popcorn bucket which is Lightning McQueen which is neat. I didn't buy it on Saturday, but I did buy one on Sunday which was worth it. There were four stands at the Cozy Cone Motel which sells the souvenir cups, but there were also CM's that had the souvenir popcorn bucket and cup so people don't have to get in line for those two items. If I knew that all along, I didn't have to get in line for the souvenir drink.

I used the one touch color on my DSLR at the Cozy Cone where you only see orange. 

I was very pleased at the photos that I took during the preview. I wish that I had more time to take more different photos like the B&W plus one touch colors at different parts of CL & BVS. But we only had a few hours to enjoy it so I should be happy how it went. I know that we talked about this awhile ago just as I was about to go for my trip that Disney almost didn't let anyone take pictures or video during the preview.

Right now, it is all talk right now and not legit if my DB wants to go on that day. He is trying to look for cheap 3 day PH tickets at DL and right now the cheapest we have seen so far is $245. 




tksbaskets said:


> Another great update .  I love that you shared your overall impressions of CL and BVS.  It is so impressive in picture and video I can only imagine what it looks like in person.
> 
> I hope you go again in August.  You haven't seen the partners statue yet have you?
> 
> I'm trying to talk my family into going to DL next August and perhaps attend the D23 Expo at the same trip.  Right now Star Wars Weekend at WDW is winning....
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. I haven't give my full impression of BVS so I will do that on another post. It is so amazing in person then by video or pictures. You got to see it in person to see what it is all about.

It would be nice to go in August, but that week that they are thinking of going is during the summer season and it should be crowded. At least it isn't during the time when the SoCal AP's are unblocked which would make it a nightmare with all those crowds. If you are talking about "Storytellers" statue at BVS, then yes I didn't see it since it was all boxed up during the preview. So when I go back to BVS, I got to get some pictures of the statue.

You should try to convince your family to go to DL during the D23 Expo next August. The expo is so amazing with all those exhibits and possibly get to see some movie stars at the expo. This will be the third expo next year and we are still planning on going to it next year.




Butterfly123 said:


> Thanks so much for the trip report...you have some great photos of the little details that make DLR so great.  What kind of camera do you use?  The shot were lovely and clear. Nice job!



Thank you for checking out my TR. I use a Nikon D5100 Digital SLR camera.




kmedina said:


> You're right.  Ornament Valley looks awesome.  Great recap.  Other than the popcorn line, I think your first day sounded awesome.  Glad you got your souvenirs.  Sorry Flo's had a long line and you missed eating there.



Ornament Valley does look good when you come from Pacific Wharf or leaving PW. Thank you Kim. The preview turned to be worth the extra $100 that we spent to enjoy CL & BVS that Saturday. We only got part of our souvenirs that day and we mostly bought all of our souvenirs on Sunday which I will get to that in the posts later on. It's no problem that Flo's V8 was long, but we will try it one day when we go back to Anaheim.


I will have the next post later today.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 9, 2012 Part 22*​
After a great day at the preview of CL & BVS. We finally got to be in our room at BWAI. We were hoping that we got in early that day and check-in. But the hotel wasn't ready that morning so we check-in around 5:15pm. 

So when we put all of our stuff in the room, we got our bags all ready for the nighttime at DL. I was planning on going to DL to take pictures of Magical fireworks that night. I was going to use the fireworks technique where it shows the whole picture of the fireworks. Thanks to PrincessInOz for helping me on the tips for the fireworks, I have been exciting to try it. Even though it is Magical which is no where near better then RDCT, I wanted to see how the pictures turn out that night.

I brought my usual stuff in my bag like I always do for the nighttime shows. As for you past readers, I always bring a blanket for the marking of the area, tripod so the video won't be wobbling. But this time is is for the camera so the pictures won't be blurry. I mostly use the video camera for the videos, but this time it will be used for the camera. 

We head on out of the room around 5:30pm and we decided to head on over to the ESPN Zone so we can watch the NBA playoffs as well as the Stanley Cup Finals. I was really worried that we won't get in since there will be a lot of people that are watching the Stanley Cup that night. 

We had to walk through the Esplanade in order to head on over to the ESPN Zone. The area around the esplanade was quite not that busy around that time. It was a beautiful day where the sky was clear and it wasn't hot. But we always bring our jackets or long shirts just in case that all of a sudden when it gets dark it will be cold at night.

When we got to the ESPN Zone, we were hoping that there will be any seats left during the games. Unfortunately, there weren't any tables available and the next one that would be available is 2 hours which the game will be over. So we just left and didn't bother waiting. I should have got a reservation at the ESPN Zone that night, but I didn't think that the Celtics and Heat would have a game 7 and the Stanley Cup finals between the LA Kings and the New Jersey Devils.






So our second option of having dinner is at Lucky Fortune Cookery. This is the counter service restaurant that my DA and I always eat when we go to the DLR. We have been going to the LFT ever since it opened back in 2009 and have gone ever since. 

While we were walking down DTD, it started to pick up with more and more people coming to the park.





We entered DCA through the main entrance and head on back to BVS during the preview. Luckily, we could go towards BVS for the whole day since we are here for the preview. More pics from BVS while we were walking towards the Pacific Wharf.

BVS was not as busy as it was when we left earlier that afternoon.

























Monorail Mandy or Blue what I would call it passed over the new bridge of BVS. We will see plenty of these pics in the future.





I mention to my DA if she wanted to have dinner at Fiddler Fifer and Practical Cafe, but she wanted to eat at LFT.





We exited BVS and on our way towards Pacific Wharf.





When we got to the Pacific Wharf, there were guests waiting to get in for the CL preview at 6pm. The line was almost towards the Pacific wharf Cafe. Luckily we didn't come from that side and went towards ABL. We got our dinner at LFT. My DA got the teriyaki chicken bowl while I got the beef teriyaki bowl. When we were about to eat, my DA wanted to go back to the room and watch the rest of the NBA finals and Stanley Cup finals. So she went back to the room while I ate at LFT.






After finishing my dinner at LFT, I still had plenty of time to head on over to DL so I can get my spot at the Hub for the fireworks. In the meantime while I am still in DCA, I decided to go over to HPB and see the Mad T Party set and see if it is interesting or not. What am I kidding, I was not interested in the Mad T Party before I see it in person which is another nighttime party event just like Electronica and Glow Fest. But at least I should go down there to see what it is like.

When I got to HPB, it was not as crowded.





The entrance to the Mad T Party which is in the direction towards Monsters Inc. My first impression of Mad T Party that it looks so colorful way better then Electronica and have so many great details of the stage, sets, and buildings to match AiW world. I mean no offense to the people who like Mad T Party or those nighttime parties at DCA the last few years, I just don't like these kind of events at a Disney park where it should be fun and exciting.































Right at the House of Cards which is a stand where they sell alcohol, they also had air hockey right by the building. 










The former Flynn Arcade building which is used for arcades as well.





After observing Mad T Party, I decided to head on out of DCA and over to DL for the fireworks.

When I observed Mad T Party, it looked so colorful and the costumes of the CM's that were out there were neat and colorful. But I don't like those kinds of events so I don't plan on seeing Mad T Party for the rest of my stay during my trip.











I head on back towards BVS to go through the streets of BVS so I don't have to go through the back side of Soarin. While I was in BVS during the preview, I did get some more little details of BVS when I was walking out of DCA.

Some flowers right by the Elias & Co. store










I am out of pictures for this post and I will be back later tonight with more from DL.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 9, 2012 Part 23*​
I left off at DCA BVS during the preview where I was about to head on over to DL for Magical fireworks. It was a great day to watch the fireworks at DL after a long day at DCA during the CL & BVS preview. 

On the way out of BVS, I had to get a couple of pics of the lights & flowers around BVS. After going through BVS I had to get some up close pics after showing regular size pics of BVS.

Lights right by the side entrance of Elias & Co store










More pics of the flowers beds right by the Elias & Co Store










Now I started to head on out of BVS and over to DL. But on the way out I got a few more pics until I come back tomorrow with more.










Carthay Circle Theater art work on the side of the building















A look at Oswald's store










I left BVS and now out of DCA and over back at the Esplanade and over to DL. I haven't been to DL all day today after being at the preview. So I knew that DL was going to be crowded today after a long day at DCA. I was also going at one of the worst times to the park since Mickey's Soundsational Parade was going on around 6:30pm so I knew that it was going to be crowded at MS TS.

The esplanade didn't look that crowded










Now I am over at DL around 6:40pm and I knew that Soundsational was running so it's going to take some time to head on over to the Hub in order to get my spot for the fireworks. I know that I'm going to get a spot that early for the fireworks which people always say that it isn't worth it even though if the fireworks is canceled due to high winds, I always like to get the best spots in order to get good video or pics. But this time was even special due to the fireworks special effects.

The Lily belle looks great as always





At MS TS, there were hundreds of people in the rope off area watching the 2nd show of Soundsational at 6:30pm. Good thing that I am not planning on seeing Soundsational since I have seen it a lot of times. Just only 3 times, but I seen it on my videos when I am home and want to watch something at DL.










I had to wait for awhile right by the Mad Hatter store since I have to cross the street where the floats are coming out of MS TS. 

I see that they put up a tarp right right at Cafe Carnation so that guests won't see the construction. I have been looking forward to seeing what CC looked like, but we won't get to see it this trip since it will be open a couple of days after we leave DL.





Instead of going towards the Hub when the parade is going on, I thought I head on over to TL to see what the lines do look like around TL. 

When I got to TL, Astro Orbiter, ST and BLAB are always long at this time during the day. AO was at 25 minutes while BLAB was around the samething while ST at 30 minute wait which is not a normal time for being that long. There were a lot of people around TL during the parade.











I head on over to ST to get a FP since I like to collect FP's. When I got my FP for ST, I got little bit more tickets on my FP for ST. I was wondering what it was but then I saw that it was for the Glow with the Show Ears AP screening at the end of this month. This is a good way to tell the AP holders about the screening on the 28th to 30th. Since I already got my ticket for the GLow with the Show Ears ticket, I didn't need to head on over to the ticket booth and get my time.










After getting the FP at ST, I head on over back to the Hub to get my spot for the firework. I usually get a front row spot in front of SB castle for the fireworks. Since it ws still too early, I thought I go over to the Matterhorn to see what it looks like that day.






It was so amazing to see the Matterhorn as iti s right now after it's long refurbishment. It was about 6 months since the Matterhorn was closed just to add new bobsleds and those ugly railings just because of safety. It doesn't look the same without the railings on the ride.





There were running the bobsled on the track as you can see from the picture





I started to head on back to the Hub to get my spot for the fireworks and that will be told on the next post. So stay tune later tonight as I show my pictures of Magical fireworks.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Catching up....and hey!  Thanks for the mention!  
Hope you had fun with taking firework trails!


More great pics.  And nice to see the Matterhorn without scaffolding again.


----------



## kylie71

I just got caught up, Thanks for doing a great trip report!

Lori


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Catching up....and hey!  Thanks for the mention!
> Hope you had fun with taking firework trails!
> 
> 
> More great pics.  And nice to see the Matterhorn without scaffolding again.



Hey there PiO. I'm glad that you caught up and here is the part of the TR that you were looking forward to which is the pictures of the fireworks. I would guess that you already saw the pics on flickr, so I hope you enjoy seeing them again.

It was really fun to take pictures of teh firework trails that night and hope to do it again in a future trip. It might be in August or November guarantee during the Holiday trip.

Thank you. It was nice to see the scaffolding down on the Matterhorn, but I didn't like the safety rail guards which the original Matterhorn didn't have. It is for safety when the ride breaks down and they need to evacuate the guests from the ride.




kylie71 said:


> I just got caught up, Thanks for doing a great trip report!
> 
> Lori



It's nice to see you Lori to check up on my trip report. Thank you very much and glad that you are enjoying it.

The next post will be up shortly so stay tune.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 9, 2012 Part 24*​
After looking at the Matterhorn from MS side, I head on over to the Hub for the Magical fireworks at 9:30pm. 

When I got to the Hub, there was only a few people that were waiting for the fireworks. I believe it was around 7:00pm when I got to the spot. It was 30 more minutes then I wanted to get my spot, but I knew that if I came back around 7:30pm, I would not have a curb side spot for the fireworks. Good thing I did that or I wouldn't have a great spot to take pictures that night.

People would say that it isn't worth it waiting that long for the fireworks, but when you take videos and pictures you always like to have it without any heads  in the pictures so I really take pride in those accounts when videotaping the nighttime shows at the Disney parks. 

While I was waiting, I set up my blanket as well as the tripod. I just brought one tripod so I can only use it for my DSLR camera so there was no video for this time. 

I just kept waiting until it was time for the fireworks at 9:30pm. Close to 8:00pm, the whole area including the street viewing area in front of SB castle started to fill up and it was all filled up around 8:30pm. Sometimes during the slow or regular season at DL, you can get a front row spot of SB for the fireworks 30 mintues until the fireworks. But during the summertime, it adds another 30 minutes due to the crowds. But this time, it was already filled up with 1 1/2 hours until the fireworks. 

A few times while I was waitng for the fireworks, a lot of families try to force their way in so they can see the fireworks. I have done this over and over again in the past and tell people that they should get there early in order to get a good spot to see the fireworks. These people got to learn that you have to be here early in order to get a spot and you can't just come at the last second and see the fireworks from a great spot. 

SB Castle looks great at night, but it is way better during the Holiday season when it is decorated










When the CM's started to tell the guests to stand up for the fireworks just about 15 mintutes. One of the guests behind me right at the bench area was very upset and said that everyone should sit down for the fireworks. But for people that watch the fireworks at any Disney parks know that you have to stand up so no one gets hurt when they move around. Some people say why do I have my tripod all the way up when people are sitting on the ground, I always tell them that you will have to stand up no matter what or have to see the fireworks with people's headin them. 

Now it is time to show everyone Magical firework trails that I took that night. This was the first time I am taking pictures of the fireworks with the firework technique. I was so excited that I didn't have any heads in the pictures for the fireworks. I also used a remote control so I didn't have to push the button on my camera to take photos since it is on the tripod.

For the settings on the camera while taking pictures of the firework trails that night, I went with ISO 100 and the aperture at f/9.0 and set the shutter speed at 4-6 seconds. This was the first time I tried it so I am hoping that the firework trails will be very nice. I tried to test it on my videos when I was hope and they were really blurry. So I hope that the fireworks in person will make it better.

So enjoy the pics of Magical firework trails. If you have not seen Magical you can check out my video of Magical that I videotaped last year during Memorial Day weekend. Magical Fireworks at Disneyland 5/27/11

Some of the pictures were a little blurry, but most of them turned out good.









































You can see Tink flying in the sky and leaving a trail











































































That's it for this part of the fireworks and I will have more later tonight.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Bret - Great firework shots!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Bret - Great firework shots!



Thank you PiO. I wanted to get some more impression from you of what do you think of the fireworks. I did follow the instructions that you provided on the thread to go with ISO 100 and set the aperture at f/9.0 and shutter speed at 4 to 6 seconds. Some of them turned out well and some didn't.


*Day 1 – June 9, 2012– Part 25*​
Back to more pics from Magical fireworks with the firework trails.




































































































You can see Dumbo from the trail during the fireworks.




















That's it for tonight and I will have more pics from Magical fireworks.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great firework pictures!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Great firework pictures!



Thank you TK.


*Day 1  June 9, 2012 Part 26*​
Now back to Magical fireworks with the firework trails.




















































































































I will be back with more later tonight.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1 – June 9, 2012– Part 27*​
More pics from Magical fireworks with the firework trails
























































































































After Magical was over, I packed up all my stuff and started to go on over to the TIki Juice Bar to get a nice Soft Serve Dole Whip after a long day at the parks. Most of the guests that watched Magical around the Hub and MS started to head on over to Frontierland to head on over to the RoA for the 2nd show of F!. But I had to go through that way since they wouldn't let any guests in Adventureland side since that is the exit for the guests who watched the first show of F!. 

I head on over to the Tiki Juice Bar and I only had to wait for 5 minutes to get my Dole Whip Soft Whip. I always like to get a nice soft serve everyime I go to DL at night to conclude my night.





After getting the Dole Whip, I started to head on out of the park while it was still busy that night when the fireworks was over. I was originally planning on seeing MMY that night, but I was kind of tired from that whole day and didn't get any rest from the driving and going to the preview that I decided tocall it for the night. 

I got back to the hotel around 10:30pm and that concludes my day at the DLR.

This was a day trip that I will never forget in a long time since we were there for a preview of CL & BVS before it was open to the public. 

We got to enjoy BVS during the preview and got to see it going back and forward to the entrance and at the Carthay Circle Theater. It was very nice to go to BVS while there was barely any people during the preview. I wish that the Storyteller's statue would be revealed during the preview. But I will get the chance to see it in the future.

CL was so amazing as I have said it back and forward again and again on the threads.

I already said those thing on my previous posts, but I'll say it again that CL & BVS are so amazing. 

Even though my DA didn't come with me to watch Magical that night, it was nice to see watch it and take pictures of the firework trails that night. The whole day was a great success and one of the best times I have ever gone to the DLR.

The next day which is Sunday will be another AP preview but this time it will be at nighttime. I am really looking forward to see Radiator Springs at night with the neon lights all light up at night. 

That's it for Saturday and the next day is going to be exciting.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Bret - Those fireworks are great, especially if its the first time you've tried the longer exposures.  You got great colour in the trails, which can be tricky to do - especially the blue.

For next time, I would dial back either the time to 2 - 3 seconds or set the aperture to f/11 - f/16.  Your set up shot of the castle shows that you got the exposure right but when the fireworks started up, the additional light from the fireworks resulted in some of the castle being a little over exposed.  
Dial back either setting and check the exposure again before the show starts.

The other thing - you have the luxury of having seen the show a number of times.  If you know when the fireworks are going to be in full blast, change the time to a shorter time duration.  In some of those cases, 1 - 1.5 seconds might be sufficient.

Have fun with this and I look forward to seeing more gorgeous fireworks trails on your TR in the future.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Bret - Those fireworks are great, especially if its the first time you've tried the longer exposures.  You got great colour in the trails, which can be tricky to do - especially the blue.
> 
> For next time, I would dial back either the time to 2 - 3 seconds or set the aperture to f/11 - f/16.  Your set up shot of the castle shows that you got the exposure right but when the fireworks started up, the additional light from the fireworks resulted in some of the castle being a little over exposed.
> Dial back either setting and check the exposure again before the show starts.
> 
> The other thing - you have the luxury of having seen the show a number of times.  If you know when the fireworks are going to be in full blast, change the time to a shorter time duration.  In some of those cases, 1 - 1.5 seconds might be sufficient.
> 
> Have fun with this and I look forward to seeing more gorgeous fireworks trails on your TR in the future.



Thank you PiO. It's not bad for the first time by trying the firework trails.

I will do that on my next trip to DL when I watch Magical or another firework show. I though about setting the shutter speed to 2 to 3 seconds since 4 to 6 got a lot of it and it leaves a lot of trail in the pics. 

I will be using that those tips when we do the fireworks on July 4th at my house. I know that they are just little ones, but it will be good practice when I do the fireworks later on.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 1*​
Now it's time for the next enjoyable day at the DLR. After a great day going to BVS & CL during the AP preview, it was a new day and we were ready to go to DL that Sunday morning. My DA was still tired from yesterday even though I stayed at the DLR until 10:30pm on Saturday. She just wanted to relax until we go to DCA for our preview time on Sunday at 6pm to 11pm. But this means that I can't get my wristbands until she comes with me to the ticket booths. 

I really got up late that morning and I knew that I only had about a few minutes to take a shower and get dressed in order to get to DL during the rope drop at 8am. 

I left the hotel around 8am and I knew that I was going to get in the park around 8:10am when there are some people at the park that morning. Like always in the morning in June which is always cloudy in the morning. It is nice when the weather was nice in the morning even though it was cloudy.

I head on in the park around 8:10am and like I usually do on any of my trips to DL, I always go to BLAB first since the line is a walk on and I try to get a high score on BLAB.






While I was on MS heading on in the park, I stopped to see the new Alice Davis window on MS.





After looking at the window on MS, I head on over to MS Hub area and saw that it was really quiet that morning.










So I head on over to TL where I usually go in the morning.





When I got over to TL, Astro Orbiter and BLAB are always walk on in the morning, but ST was very interesting. The wait time was only 5 minutes and it was a walk-on. I thought about riding ST that morning, but I always like to ride BLAB first thing. So I stayed with my original plan of riding BLAB first.





But first, I head on over to the ST FP machines to get a FP for ST





Now heading on over to the BLAB entrance.





When I went through the queue, the Buzz AA was all covered up so the Buzz AA was not running during that time. Sorry for the blurry photo since I was walking when I took the pic.





So my score for BLAB was 578,300 points. That was not a great score and I know TK that you would love to have that score on BLAB. The only problem I had with BLAB that day was the secret target at Zurg where it didn't light up even once. Also the jack in the box area didn't open and I lost a lot of points at that part. So part of the ride was not working that day.





After getting off BLAB, I head onover to the Hub and take some pics of the flowers.















So I started to head on over towards the Matterhorn to see if they are doing any soft openings. But I really doubt that there is any soft openings that day.










A look at the Matterhorn





I walked around the Matterhorn to see if it was open or not. But it wasn't so I just walked around.










While I was walking down, Monorail Mona or Orange came along right by the Matterhorn when I was walking.





More shots of the Matterhorn from TL side. The Matterhorn looks so nice without the scaffolding after those last two trips I had this year. Even though I don't like the railings as part of the ride, the Matterhorn looks great and even better then ever.





There was a worker on track right by the waterfall










Now I was back in TL just roaming around the area and see what the lines were like.





The wait times for ST went up to 15 minutes which was not that busy while AO and BLAB were still 5-10 minute wait. So I just kept walking around until I got back to the Hub. 

That's it for tonight and I will be back with more tomorrow.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 2*​
Now back to the trip report. 

After walking around DL that morning, I head on over towards Adventureland to get some pics while the park was empty. At least that morning was quiet. But more and more people started to come into the park.










It was also quiet at Adventureland





Once again in the morning, INDY was broken down. Almost everytime I go to DL in the morning, INDY is broken and not running.





Over at the RoA, it was quiet while the Mark Twain and Columbia are in the dock and side dock.










Tom Sawyer Island looks empty.





So I head on over to NoS










I got some flower pics in NOS. These were right by the entrance of the NOS RR station










So i head on over to Criiter Country





Splash Mountain was only 5 minutes which is normal in the morning.





I went into Pooh's corner to see what kind of merchandise is in the store and then I head on out of CC.





Now passsing the RoA and heading on over to Frontierland back side





Just about 10 minutes until 9am. I still have 45 minutes until I head on over to DCA





When I was right by BTMRR, I saw the BTR Jamboree sign where it is in the back side right by BTR where it is a nice area to see characters, craft and music. This is close to the Family fun Weekend last year where they had a Country style theme. I didn't see it this trip since we were concentrating at CL & BVS. 





Like always in the morning which is quiet





Now in FL which was semi busy that morning. Ride like Dumbo, PP, & AiW had long lines while the others were just walk on's.

A nice pic of the Matterhorn from the FL side





Flowers right by SLCB










I was now in IASW plaza and saw the Brave meet & greet area. This area is where they have the character meet & greet area during any year and now it is the meet & greet area for the characters of Brave















I believe Merida the main character of Brave is greeting guests





That's it for this post and I will be back with more tonight.


----------



## PrincessInOz

The skies look grey at this time of morning.  And the park is rather empty.  Love the pics of the flowers.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Hi Bret!

Just popping in really quickly to see if it was "safe" to look at your TR on the current page.  It is.   I'm trying to avoid pics of Cars Land right now.  That's why I'm not chiming in on yours and Sherry's TRs.  I want to discover all those details myself this fall.  I enjoyed your Disneyland pictures on this quiet morning and I have to say that the pictures of the flowers brought a huge smile to my face.   That picture taken by the NOS entrance to the RR station looked very fall-like to me.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> The skies look grey at this time of morning.  And the park is rather empty.  Love the pics of the flowers.



I really like going to DL in the morning when the skies are grey and know that it is not warm in the morning. The first hour at DL in the morning is always so empty which I like to see it where I can get a lot of empty crowd shots.

Thank you PiO.




deejdigsdis said:


> Hi Bret!
> 
> Just popping in really quickly to see if it was "safe" to look at your TR on the current page.  It is.   I'm trying to avoid pics of Cars Land right now.  That's why I'm not chiming in on yours and Sherry's TRs.  I want to discover all those details myself this fall.  I enjoyed your Disneyland pictures on this quiet morning and I have to say that the pictures of the flowers brought a huge smile to my face.   That picture taken by the NOS entrance to the RR station looked very fall-like to me.



Hi Deej.  It's nice to hear from you.

It is safe to look at my TR and it will be awhile until I get to the pics of CL & BVS. I can understand that you don't want to see pics from CL & BVS right now since you want to be surprised when you see it in person. 

Thank you, I always think of you when I see the flowers around the DLR. So I got more flowers on this trip then I have done in quite some time. Maybe I need to do a flower quest one day so you can see all these amazing flowers at the parks. Glad you like the picture of the flowers right by the entrance of the NOS RR station.

I will have the next post up later tonight after I am finish with my work on the internet.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 3*​
Now back to the trip report after a long night with doing work on the internet. I left off around IASW Plaza where the Brave meet & greet area is just right across the street from IASW. So after looking around at the meet & greet, I head on over to the DLRR since I like to ride the trains at DL.

IASW clock is about to open





Toontown is about to open at 9am





I head on over to MTT station and the E.P. Ripley is approaching the station so I just made it when it arrived at the station.





I only rode the E.P. Ripley towards the TL station. 





IASW looks quiet that mornnng















Now I was back in TL and started to head on over to the Matterhorn to see it again. I didn't get any pics until I got to FL since I wanted to look at the Matterhorn very carefully without getting my camera out. 





Most of the rides at TL started to pick up after 9am with Autopia at 10 minutes & FNSV at 20 minutes. I thought about riding the monorail, but it was too close to the rope drop at DCA.

FL is also starting to pick up that morning with SLCB line is already towards the street.





After being around FL, I started to go back to the Hub to get some pics around the area.





The former Carnation Plaza Gardens is now up with walls and being replaced with the Fantasy Faire which I am not too excited about. There was alo the light poles for the Grad Nites days





Over at Adventureland, I went over to get a FP for Indy before I head on out of the park. The ride was back up and running and the wait time was at 30 minutes.





So I head on out of Adventureland and back to MS





Now I am heading on out of DL and over to DCA. The park started to pick up that morning.





Almost 9:30





Even though the Carnation Cafe is closed, I really like the new sign










When I was around MS TS, I had to get some more pics of the flowers around the Flag Retreat















Almost 9:30 and DCA should be open for the rope drop





The Fred Gurley Engine #3 is at the MS station





Now I left DL and now over to DCA for my usual morning. I will be back with more tomorrow.


----------



## franandaj

Great pictures Bret!  I have been hopefully behind on your TR and it took me a while to catch up.  I did want to say, when did Luigi's Flying Tires start serving teriyaki chicken?    You might want to check your acronyms!

Those fireworks shots are GREAT!  Especially for a first effort.  I'm sure they will just continue to get better.

I'm looking forward to seeing your nighttime shots of Carsland.


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> Great pictures Bret!  I have been hopefully behind on your TR and it took me a while to catch up.  I did want to say, when did Luigi's Flying Tires start serving teriyaki chicken?    You might want to check your acronyms!
> 
> Those fireworks shots are GREAT!  Especially for a first effort.  I'm sure they will just continue to get better.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing your nighttime shots of Carsland.



Thank you Alison. It was actually Lucky Fortune Cookery at the Pacific Wharf what I meant to say. Maybe I did say LFT at the Lucky Fortune Cookery which should be LFC.

The fireworks turned out not bad for a first try. When it's 4th of July next week not this coming week, I will do a test with my DSLR camera for the fireworks so I can be prepared for my next trip to take pictures of the fireworks. 

I still need to get through this morning in order to get to the best part of the night.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 4*​
After a nice day at DL in the morning, I am now heading over to DCA. It is so fun to go to DL in the morning since most of the rides are walk on's and most importantly that it is easy to walk through and take a lot of pictures without any people in the shots. 

When I exited DL and through the Esplanade, the park wasn't open just yet so I had to wait awhile outside the gates to enter the park. There were quite a number of people waiting to get into DCA, but that is common on any day in the morning. It was also going to be interesting in the future when DCA opens at 8am on busy days just like DL so I better enjoy coming to DCA at 9:30am while DL opens at 8am. I also saw on the left hand side of the turnstiles where they let the guests in for the preview of CL & BVS which was open. I would easily gone through the special event turnstile so I would have to wait like the regular guests, but my DA wasn't with me and I couldn't get the wristband without her. 





The turnstiles open after 9:30am and now in DCA that morning. They let the guests who have their wristbands for the preview event that day through BVS while most of the guests have to go through the back side of Soarin. This will be the last time we will go through the back side of Soarin.










Now I am heading on over to GRR to get a FP for WoC at the 9pm show. I wasn't planning on seeing the 9pm WoC show since we will be a private viewing of WoC that night. I read that there will be a WoC show after our preview was over at 11pm which is exciting.










As always in the morning, I got the 9pm blue section for that night.





When I left GRR, I was now in PP and waited right by the red light tower until it was time when DCA opens at 10am. So I just got on my iPad and read what was going on at the preview and talk to some of you DISers that day.

It was 10am and DCA is open officially, so I waited right by the rope drop area heading on over to PP.





Most of the guests mostly goes towards TSMM and some stop at CS. There were a lot of guests heading on down towards TSMM and CS. There was quite a line for getting on CS while most of the guests are heading on over to TSMM.










There were even more people getting on TSMM then I thought when I got down towards the entrance. Just look at all those people trying to get in the queue for TSMM.





I would say that the wait time all the way back towards CS is at 30 minute wait time and these people are not even in the main line.





Instead of going on TSMM, I mostly go on MFW all the time to get aerial photos of DCA and DL. I was first in the non-swinging line while there were some on the swinging line. While I was on MFW, the preview of CL was running that morning. So I did get some pics of CL while it was running that morning.

So here are some pics from MFW that I usually do every morning at DCA

SSS





LM ride





ToT










Part of Soarin building as well as Space Mountain





Pics of Cadillac Range










A look down at the viewing are for WoC





Cozy Cone Motel










More pics of RSR Ornament Valley










There is a stage set up at the entrance of CL which will be for June 14th on Media day.





That's it for this post and I will have more later today.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the view from MFW of CL.  I still remember the view towards CL of the barricades and open metal beams during construction.  Thanks for sharing.  

Looking forward to the night time shots.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Love the view from MFW of CL.  I still remember the view towards CL of the barricades and open metal beams during construction.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Looking forward to the night time shots.



It's so fun to ride MFW. Some people won't even go on the ride due to the height of the ride. But I will brave the element and get those great pics from MFW. I can't believe after seeing those CL walls since CL started construction back in 2009 and all of a sudden before the opening they used wall hedges before it opens which is neat.

I have already uploaded the nighttime pics on flickr if you want to see it, but it makes it more interesting when I write it up. 

I am wondering how Kim (kmedina) is doing at the DLR this week. Hope she has a great time for Connor's birthday trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 5*​
More pics of DCA from MFW

I can barely see some people at CL during the preview





Another look at Ornament Valley and Cadillac Range





RSR was running that morning as you can see the ride vehicles










Even in the morning during the preview, there is a long line at Cozy Cone 5 for popcorn.










You can barely see Mater's Junkyard Jamboree tractors from this view.




















One of the side entrance to CL right towards Pacific Wharf





RS Town Hall





http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7237/7184651345_97a3bdf517_c.jpg/img]

[img]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7244/7369888990_b9766f46cd_c.jpg






Another race at RSR





http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8150/7184666569_dda241110a_c.jpg/img]

Now a look at Paradise Pier CS track
[img]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8015/7369902044_dccbdb7111_c.jpg






The Cove Bar scaffolding was down on this trip and looks very nice with Ariel's Grotto

























After getting some great pics of DCA from MFW, I got off and now off to next next activity. I will be back with more from Sunday.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 6*​
After getting off MFW, I decided to head back to the hotel to rest up a little bit before my DA and I head back to DCA to get our wristbands. When I left MFW, it started to pick up with more and more people in line for MFW at the swinging and non-swinging lines. 






A pic of the light pole at PP for you Deej





Over at TSMM, the wait time was already at 40 minute wait time when I passed it. Talk about a long line for TSMM early in the morning. But I am not surprised one bit. So TK, I know that you will easily ride TSMM during that long wait time. I do commend you and your family when you went earlier this year and rode TSMM multiple times on each day.





Still it was quiet around King Triton's Carousel while CS wait time was close to 25 minutes.





Some billboards signs as when you walk down to the rides but I am going on out of PP















Now I'm leaving PP















Before I head on out, I decied to head on over to BVS to see the CCT again. But first I passed the BSC and CL which is covered up with the wall hedge. There were some people that were trying to look through the hedge and see CL










Now I am back at BVS and by the CCT




















Earlier on the trip, I didn't get too many pics of the fountain at BVS so it was a good opportunity to get some pics of the fountain.















I decided to head on out of the park, but I couldn't go through BVS until I got my DA so I had to go through Soarin. It was also a good opportunity to get another FP before I left the park.

I got over to Soarin and the wait time was already at 20 minute wait. At least the wait time at DCA Soarin is nothing compared to Soarin at EPCOT which could be at least 40+ minute wait when the park opens.










When I head on over to the FP line for Soarin and got my FP, I got extended tickets with my FP. When I looked at them, one of them was the FP for Soarin while the first one is the "Glow with the Show Ears" AP event which tells the AP holders about the event just like the time when I got the same thing at ST the other day. So I got one of these reminders for DL & DCA. There was also another ticket which I got free arcade token for the Mad Arcade during Mad T Party. But I don't plan on going to Mad T Party since I am at CL that night.










After getting the FP at Soarin, I head on out of the park and back to the hotel to rest up for awhile until we head on back to the DLR that afternoon. Later that day, we plan on eating at the ESPN Zone for lunch since we didn't get in on Saturday night. I know that it will be quiet at the ESPN Zone in the afternoon since there is nothing big going on that day.

I will be back with more later today.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 7*​
After a nice morning at DL & DCA, I was back at my hotel with my DA and rested up until we head on back to the DLR. Our next stop would be lunch and it would be a great idea to go to the ESPN Zone for lunch in the afternoon. I like to eat at the ESPN Zone everytime I am with my DA since we like to watch sporting events. But there wasn't any big spoting event that time, so we knew that it wouldn't be too crowded to have lunch. 

We left BWAI around 11:45pm and heading on back to the DLR. When we got through the esplanade, I thought that we should go pick up our wristbands at the ticket booth. But when we got to the esplanade, the ticket booths from the bus plaza area were full and we didn't want to wait in those long lines. 

Earlier when I was in DCA, there was a stand right by CL that was selling wristbands for the preview of the AP holders. I thought that would be a great place to get our wristbands so we don't have to wait in those long lines at the ticket booths. 

So we head on over to DCA and had to go through the regular line in order to get inside DCA. We had to walk through Condor Flats and had to walk past BVS in order to get close to CL entrance. The park crowd level started to pick up around noon that day and I knew that it was going to be another busy day at DCA or DL, but it was nice that CL & BVS are opened for the preview.

Over at the stand where they are selling  the AP wristbands and also handing out the wristbands for the people who pre-paid them which was a good thing so we didn't have t wait at the ticket booths at the esplanade.

Our color for that night was yellow while I saw green and blue for the other times that day.





Afer we got our wristbands, we head on over to BVS to get some pics until we head on over to the ESPN Zone for lunch.

More pics around BVS















Another look at the fountain





So we went through the entrance back to BVS during the preview. It was a little bit busier then the other day during the preview, but it was still walkable. A very nice beautiful day whicih is perfect to see BVS.

There is Chip & Dale





We just went roaming around BVS and the stores as well.


















































More light pole pictures on BVS.





After looking around BVS, we head on out of BVS and over towards the GCH so we don't have to go through the esplanade where it can be crowded.

Condor Flats area is starting to pick up with more and more guests around the area. I wasn't surprise to see Condor Flats so crowded since it is right by the entrance and exit of DCA.










We went through the GCH and towards DTD. While we were walking in DTD over to the ESPN Zone, I had to see the new Lego Store which was renovated and opened a few weeks ago. It looks even better then the old building. The one that I really like the most was the Maleficent dragon fighting Price Eric. I have seen that lego dragon before, I believe there was one in DTD at WDW that has a similar one. 










So we head on over to the ESPN Zone and the good thing that there was barely anyone inside the restaurant even though it was close to lunch time. So we had lunch and enjoyed ourselves until it was time to head on back to DL/DCA that afternoon. 

After finishing up around 1:30pm at the ESPN Zone, we head on back to the esplanade. We didn't know what park to go so I will tell you what park we went that afternoon.


----------



## kylie71

Thanks, all caught up again!  Great pics of a slow morning at Disneyland. Also, love the pics from MFWOD...  great to see it all the mountain range all completed from above!
Great update!

Lori


----------



## franandaj

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Alison. It was actually Lucky Fortune Cookery at the Pacific Wharf what I meant to say. Maybe I did say LFT at the Lucky Fortune Cookery which should be LFC.



I was just messing with you.  I knew what you meant, but figured you had LFT on the brain after the Preview.  You are just so into acronyms and confuse me all the time I had to mess with you on the LFT vs LFC!  

BTW nice pictures from the MFWoD of Carsland!


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
SO many great pictures to see!  I couldn't believe how empty DL was on this morning. You are right about your score on BLAB .  I noticed Indy was broken down quite often on our trips too.  You need to use the FP when you see the ride working not when you really wanted to work it into your day.

I love the pictures you get from MFW.  Watching Carsland be built from your MFW pictures has been great!

Looking forward to your next installment 

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

kylie71 said:


> Thanks, all caught up again!  Great pics of a slow morning at Disneyland. Also, love the pics from MFWOD...  great to see it all the mountain range all completed from above!
> Great update!
> 
> Lori



Thank you Lori. It is so amazing to see Cadillac Range completed in just four years as well as the rest of Cars Land.




franandaj said:


> I was just messing with you.  I knew what you meant, but figured you had LFT on the brain after the Preview.  You are just so into acronyms and confuse me all the time I had to mess with you on the LFT vs LFC!
> 
> BTW nice pictures from the MFWoD of Carsland!



It's no problem Alison. After I looked back at what I said of the acronyms at Lucky Fortune Cookery. I will try not to use too many acronyms on my TR and when I talk to you. Just the ones that are simple.

Thank you



tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> SO many great pictures to see!  I couldn't believe how empty DL was on this morning. You are right about your score on BLAB .  I noticed Indy was broken down quite often on our trips too.  You need to use the FP when you see the ride working not when you really wanted to work it into your day.
> 
> I love the pictures you get from MFW.  Watching Carsland be built from your MFW pictures has been great!
> 
> Looking forward to your next installment
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. I was a little surprise to see DL empty that morning. Just like the time when I was there in March and this is the summer time which it should be busy. But it turned out great that it was empty. The score was nice when I rode it that morning. No surprise to see Indy broken down at least once a day. As you know that I like to collect FP for each ride and since I have rode everything at both parks (except for the Red Trolley which I will do in the future) I am not in a rush to ride anything even on a nice morning at DL. I understand what you are saying and I will try to go on rides when they are running.

It was nice to see CL built up since 2009 and it is going to be fun to go back to CL (hopefully it will be calmer when we go back to the DLR one day).

Thank you TK.


I will have the next installment up shortly today.

I also see that you are back Kim (kmedina) and I hope that you had a great trip.


----------



## kmedina

Xander and I got to ride Mandy this trip.  Crap rode Mona.  Thanks to the big double stroller, Connor did not get to ride at all.  We drove by the Mad T party on Mandy, and it did not seem like many people were there.  I got to ride the Matterhorn using the single rider line.  The changes were not huge considering how long it was down.  Are you going to that passholder event at the end of this month?  I know you had not decided last I read.

Great shots of Magical.  We never got to watch it.  After watching the MMY show, we knew we would not get great seats.  That combined with the fact that Crap made it clear he wanted to leave after the fireworks meant I would not get to use our Star Tours fastpasses either.  We rode Buzz instead, which Xander claimed was his favorite ride this trip.  Then, five minutes before the show, Xander and I went on Star Tours while Crap and Connor walked back to the room.

I scored 130k on Buzz and was so proud.  That may be my highest score ever.  The top score for the month was 5??,???.  You are right near the top.  It could even be you for all I know.  I was really hoping you would see a soft opening for the Matterhorn.  Bummer.  The line for Merida was insane when we were there too at all hours of the day.  Love the flower shots.  

Excellent shots from MFW.  I had Crap take some this trip.  Hopefully, he got some good ones.  I have not started the uploading yet, so I have not seen any of them.  There was only one person in front of me in Cone five for popcorn.  The busiest line while I was there was the ice cream cone.  We waited 55 minutes and 45 minutes for TSMM this trip.  It seems like nothing compared to WDW.  We got one of those free token tickets too but decided not to attend.  Our bellman said the cast member preview dates were Wednesday, Thursday and Friday.  I do not think any cast members were at your previews on Saturday or Sunday unless they had a special exemption.  

I spent a lot of time on BVS on 06-21-12 in the morning but Crap had the camera with him in the 55 minute line to get a RSR fastpass.  I got as many photopass pictures as I could.  I doubt Crap got a lot of pictures of it though.  It was really beautiful in person.  We loved eating at the ESPNZone that was here in Vegas and were sad when they decided to close it.  My SIL worked there, so she was more sad than we were.  Hope you had a nice lunch.


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> I also see that you are back Kim (kmedina) and I hope that you had a great trip.



Thanks Bret.  I reading your segments while you were typing this, so I just saw it.  We had a great trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Xander and I got to ride Mandy this trip.  Crap rode Mona.  Thanks to the big double stroller, Connor did not get to ride at all.  We drove by the Mad T party on Mandy, and it did not seem like many people were there.  I got to ride the Matterhorn using the single rider line.  The changes were not huge considering how long it was down.  Are you going to that passholder event at the end of this month?  I know you had not decided last I read.
> 
> Great shots of Magical.  We never got to watch it.  After watching the MMY show, we knew we would not get great seats.  That combined with the fact that Crap made it clear he wanted to leave after the fireworks meant I would not get to use our Star Tours fastpasses either.  We rode Buzz instead, which Xander claimed was his favorite ride this trip.  Then, five minutes before the show, Xander and I went on Star Tours while Crap and Connor walked back to the room.
> 
> I scored 130k on Buzz and was so proud.  That may be my highest score ever.  The top score for the month was 5??,???.  You are right near the top.  It could even be you for all I know.  I was really hoping you would see a soft opening for the Matterhorn.  Bummer.  The line for Merida was insane when we were there too at all hours of the day.  Love the flower shots.
> 
> Excellent shots from MFW.  I had Crap take some this trip.  Hopefully, he got some good ones.  I have not started the uploading yet, so I have not seen any of them.  There was only one person in front of me in Cone five for popcorn.  The busiest line while I was there was the ice cream cone.  We waited 55 minutes and 45 minutes for TSMM this trip.  It seems like nothing compared to WDW.  We got one of those free token tickets too but decided not to attend.  Our bellman said the cast member preview dates were Wednesday, Thursday and Friday.  I do not think any cast members were at your previews on Saturday or Sunday unless they had a special exemption.
> 
> I spent a lot of time on BVS on 06-21-12 in the morning but Crap had the camera with him in the 55 minute line to get a RSR fastpass.  I got as many photopass pictures as I could.  I doubt Crap got a lot of pictures of it though.  It was really beautiful in person.  We loved eating at the ESPNZone that was here in Vegas and were sad when they decided to close it.  My SIL worked there, so she was more sad than we were.  Hope you had a nice lunch.



Nice to hear from you Kim after you got back from your trip. I'm sorry to hear that Connor didn't get to ride on the monorails. I was going to ask you about the voices on the monorails since they are different people. My DA didn't like the voices and would prefer the old voice when riding the monorail. When you past Mad T Party, was it at night or during the day? I didn't see Mad T Party at night since I was not that interested. 

Glad that you got to ride the Matterhorn using the single rider line. I haven't seen the video of riding the updated monorail with the new bobsleds and I am trying not to see it until I go back and ride it myself. And of course videotaping it when I ride it.

As of now, I am not going back down to Anaheim for the passholder event at the end of the month. I was really disappointed that I couldn't go down and I wanted to go down so badly. But with hotel prices being high at this time of the summer, crowd levels are extremely high especially at CL and I have to work that weekend so I couldn't go that week. Since you were gone, my DB and his GF are considering going to DL in mid August and I might join them so they can save some money. So this is a potential trip but right now it is all talk and I will keep everyone updated if we go or not in mid August.

Thank you. I was happy with the firework trails of Magical during my trip. Nice to hear that you got to watch MMY. What do you think about MMY at IASW and how do you compare both IASW at DL to Cinderella Castle at MK when you went in December? You did tell me that Crap didn't like to stay late at the park so I was not surprise to hear that he wanted to leave after the fireworks. It was interesting to hear that Xander favorite ride was BLAB. 

Congrats on your score on BLAB. Not too many people can score over 100,000 points when some people don't know what targets to hit on the ride. Unlike TSMM which keeps all the highest scores on the ride for the day, week or month, BLAB only keeps the highest score on that park day.  For the highest score of 500,000+ is kind of low when I see it. Mostly when I ride BLAB in the morning, I see scores over 1,000,000+ when the park is open. It was fine that the Matterhorn was not open during my trip, but I will get a chance to ride it later on. Just like Tangled meet & greet, I wouldn't be surprise to see the wait time for Merida an hour long or longer. Thank you that you like the flower shots.

The shots from MFW were nice and got some great pics of CL during the preview. I wished that I got my wristband earlier that day so I could go back to BVS and take some pics. I will be looking forward to your pics as well as Crap. I'm glad to hear that you didn't have to wait in line at Cozy Cone 5 for popcorn. At least the wait time for TSMM was not that bad. TSMM at DHS is way worse then DCA since it has the FP system which just slows the stand-by line. I see that you got one of those Mad T Party free tokens from the FP machines. I know for a fact that I saw some CM's during the preview on Saturday and Sunday since they had their CM cards during the preview. They were just all dressed up like regular guests and the other fact is that when I got to the counters at the restaurants or shops, they ask if you have a CM card and they get half off the price of what they purchase. They got half price off the food at the Cozy Cone while they didn't take the AP. 

I'm glad that you spend a lot of time at BVS and hopefully we will get to see some great pics during your trip. I did read about the long wait time just to get FP's for RSR which is crazy. I thought it would go fast just to get a FP for RSR, but I was completely wrong. Did you eat at the ESPN Zone at DTD? I have ate at the ESPN Zone at New York New York where it used to be and it was nice. It is sad to see that it got closed while the only ones that are available are all in SoCal (Los Angeles is the other one that opened).

Glad that you got home safely and nice to hear you had a great time. I can't wait to hear about Connor's birthday trip and the lunch at WCT.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 8*​
After we ate at the ESPN Zone for lunch, we head on out and decided to go to DL to do a couple of rides until it was time for us to return to DCA for our preview of CL at 6pm. DTD was quite busy in the afternoon during the lunch time. 

We were planning on getting to DL from the DL monorail, but the line to get to the station was close to the stairs. So we knew that it was going to be a long time until we get on the monorail. So we decided just to walk towards the esplanade and head on in the park.

When we got the turnstiles at DL< it was quite busy around the area around 1:30pm. But it didn't surprise me one bit that more and more people are coming in the park that afternoon.





Monorail Orange passing by





When we got in the park, we didn't ride the monorail all trip and decided to head on over to TL to ride the monorail. 

At MS TS, it was not that busy that day but since we are in the summertime it could get crowded anytime. There were some people around the Disney Showcase. The Dapper Dans were performing right by the store.










So we walked down on MS





A look of Carnation Cafe 










We head on over to TL and it was quite as busy in the afternoon. AO & BLAB had there long 30 minute wait time which is quite normal on a busy day. But the one I was surprised about the most was ST which was only a 25 minute wait. At least ST wait time is going down during the summertime. Maybe it was just coincidence tht it was only 25 minutes.





Right by Space Mountain the wait time was close to 40 minutes. It was not as crowded around TL










So my DA and I head on over to the TL monorail station to ride my favorite ride at DL. When we got to the station, Monorail Orange or Mona (was the name of Monorail Orange) was about to leave and we made it at the last second. I thought about waiting for the next monorail so we can ride in the front or back, but my DA just to get on it since it is here. So we board Monorail Orange and we were on our way to the DTD station.

So here are some pics from the monorail. When we rode the monorail, my DA didn't like the voice of Mona and would prefer the old voice of the monorails when riding it. Maybe she will like Mandy or Manny if we get to ride them during the trip.

Just leaving the TL monorail station





Now we are in DCA and some pics of Mad T Party set at HPB

























Now we are passing BVS during the preview















We passed DCA and through the GCH and at the DTD monorail station. But we didn't get off the station since we plan on returning to DL. I wanted to see the Matterhorn while it is not even open yet. So we rode the monorail back to the TL monorail station.

Pics going back to DL

At least the turnstiles don't look that busy that afternoon





Now we are in TL and Monorail Blue was at the station





The Matterhorn Mountain looks great from the aerial view of the monorail.





The new bobsleds at the Matternorn





Passing right by the Matterhorn again










After passing the Matterhorn, we were back at the TL station. It was really neat to go on the monorail and see BVS and the new Matterhorn bobsleds.

That's it for this post and I will be back with more later tonight.


----------



## kmedina

You got a lot of great shots on the monorail.  It was late at night when we rode, so I only took a few that Crap requested of Xander.  I love the Matterhorn shots you got with the sleds.



mvf-m11c said:


> Nice to hear from you Kim after you got back from your trip. I'm sorry to hear that Connor didn't get to ride on the monorails. I was going to ask you about the voices on the monorails since they are different people. My DA didn't like the voices and would prefer the old voice when riding the monorail. When you past Mad T Party, was it at night or during the day? I didn't see Mad T Party at night since I was not that interested.
> 
> Glad that you got to ride the Matterhorn using the single rider line. I haven't seen the video of riding the updated monorail with the new bobsleds and I am trying not to see it until I go back and ride it myself. And of course videotaping it when I ride it.
> 
> As of now, I am not going back down to Anaheim for the passholder event at the end of the month. I was really disappointed that I couldn't go down and I wanted to go down so badly. But with hotel prices being high at this time of the summer, crowd levels are extremely high especially at CL and I have to work that weekend so I couldn't go that week. Since you were gone, my DB and his GF are considering going to DL in mid August and I might join them so they can save some money. So this is a potential trip but right now it is all talk and I will keep everyone updated if we go or not in mid August.
> 
> Thank you. I was happy with the firework trails of Magical during my trip. Nice to hear that you got to watch MMY. What do you think about MMY at IASW and how do you compare both IASW at DL to Cinderella Castle at MK when you went in December? You did tell me that Crap didn't like to stay late at the park so I was not surprise to hear that he wanted to leave after the fireworks. It was interesting to hear that Xander favorite ride was BLAB.
> 
> Congrats on your score on BLAB. Not too many people can score over 100,000 points when some people don't know what targets to hit on the ride. Unlike TSMM which keeps all the highest scores on the ride for the day, week or month, BLAB only keeps the highest score on that park day.  For the highest score of 500,000+ is kind of low when I see it. Mostly when I ride BLAB in the morning, I see scores over 1,000,000+ when the park is open. It was fine that the Matterhorn was not open during my trip, but I will get a chance to ride it later on. Just like Tangled meet & greet, I wouldn't be surprise to see the wait time for Merida an hour long or longer. Thank you that you like the flower shots.
> 
> The shots from MFW were nice and got some great pics of CL during the preview. I wished that I got my wristband earlier that day so I could go back to BVS and take some pics. I will be looking forward to your pics as well as Crap. I'm glad to hear that you didn't have to wait in line at Cozy Cone 5 for popcorn. At least the wait time for TSMM was not that bad. TSMM at DHS is way worse then DCA since it has the FP system which just slows the stand-by line. I see that you got one of those Mad T Party free tokens from the FP machines. I know for a fact that I saw some CM's during the preview on Saturday and Sunday since they had their CM cards during the preview. They were just all dressed up like regular guests and the other fact is that when I got to the counters at the restaurants or shops, they ask if you have a CM card and they get half off the price of what they purchase. They got half price off the food at the Cozy Cone while they didn't take the AP.
> 
> I'm glad that you spend a lot of time at BVS and hopefully we will get to see some great pics during your trip. I did read about the long wait time just to get FP's for RSR which is crazy. I thought it would go fast just to get a FP for RSR, but I was completely wrong. Did you eat at the ESPN Zone at DTD? I have ate at the ESPN Zone at New York New York where it used to be and it was nice. It is sad to see that it got closed while the only ones that are available are all in SoCal (Los Angeles is the other one that opened).
> 
> Glad that you got home safely and nice to hear you had a great time. I can't wait to hear about Connor's birthday trip and the lunch at WCT.



It would have too much of a hassle dealing with the stroller on the new monorails, especially a big one like Connors.  We just decided he would ride it next time when we only have a single stroller to fold up.  Xander fully understands that was his last trip with a stroller.  Even if we have another kid, it will be a couple of years.  We should have at least one trip back to Dl with only one kid in a stroller.  Crap and I both enjoyed the new voices on the monorails.  While we never heard each others ride, he liked Mona, and I liked Mandy.  It was neat that the monorail was talking to us. This made Xander happy.  It was just before 10pm when we rode Mandy and saw the Mad T Party.  I think there were less than 100 people there, so it does not seem like a big draw.  We never walked by it during operating hours on either of our evenings in DCA, but we did see it during the day time.  It looks pretty, but the club scene is not my thing.  We did love the character dance party that was near that.

We did not take any video or pictures of the Matterhorn other than of the Mountain from far away.  You have no worry of seeing it from me.  August is not that long to wait to get back there.  I have no clue when we will get back.  Thinking about Xanders school and Craps work, we decided not to get APs.  The people who had APs did cancel on our lunch at the last minute.  I still think we would have spent slightly more paying for their extra food than they would have saved us.   It was still a great party with the 25 people who did show up.

I preferred MMY on IASW, but Crap still prefers it on CC.  We made it back to the room before 10pm each night although it was very close or just after the 3rd night.  It was 9:55pm when Xander and I boarded Mandy.  Crap and Connor had already been in the room for a few minutes when we arrived, so he made it in before 10pm even if I did not.  The funny thing about Buzz is that Crap did not want to ride it.  Then, it became Xanders favorite of the whole trip!  I am glad we rode it even though we missed the fireworks to ride it and ST.

I got lucky with that score on Buzz, because I never scored that high before.  Whenever I saw really high targets, I went for them.  Crap was in the car behind me and copied me on that.  He ended up beating me by over 30k.  I was holding Connor though.  Oh, maybe the 5??,??? was from that day then, and I just assumed it was from that month.  The Merida wait was easily an hour.  We did a few long character waits at WDW and it seemed just as long at times.

Crap really liked the popcorn (salt and vinegar) from cone five, so I am glad the line was short.  The cast members at your preview must have been VIPs or execs, because the bellman was sure the preview dates were only Wednesday, Thursday and Friday.  He asked if we saw Cars Land.  When I told him we did, he told me about the preview dates when he saw.  I mentioned that you saw cast members there over the weekend, and he said he is not aware of any cast members that went then.

I did not have the camera with me while I toured BVS.  Crap had it with him in the 55 minute RSR fastpasss line on Day One and the 45 minute fastpass line on Day Two.  I tried to get as many PP pictures as I could, but those are just backgrounds.  Unless Crap took pictures that I am not aware of, the report will lack a lot of BVS pictures.  We never ate at the ESPN Zone in DtD.  We did eat at the one in Vegas many times, and I loved the chocolate chip cookie dessert.  I think the one in Orlando on Disneys Boardwalk is still there, although I have never eaten there either.

We had a great time.  From leaving LA to arriving at our house was exactly a four hour drive with zero stops to eat or use the restroom.  It was a safe trip.  Thanks.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> You got a lot of great shots on the monorail.  It was late at night when we rode, so I only took a few that Crap requested of Xander.  I love the Matterhorn shots you got with the sleds.
> 
> 
> 
> It would have too much of a hassle dealing with the stroller on the new monorails, especially a big one like Connors.  We just decided he would ride it next time when we only have a single stroller to fold up.  Xander fully understands that was his last trip with a stroller.  Even if we have another kid, it will be a couple of years.  We should have at least one trip back to Dl with only one kid in a stroller.  Crap and I both enjoyed the new voices on the monorails.  While we never heard each others ride, he liked Mona, and I liked Mandy.  It was neat that the monorail was talking to us. This made Xander happy.  It was just before 10pm when we rode Mandy and saw the Mad T Party.  I think there were less than 100 people there, so it does not seem like a big draw.  We never walked by it during operating hours on either of our evenings in DCA, but we did see it during the day time.  It looks pretty, but the club scene is not my thing.  We did love the character dance party that was near that.
> 
> We did not take any video or pictures of the Matterhorn other than of the Mountain from far away.  You have no worry of seeing it from me.  August is not that long to wait to get back there.  I have no clue when we will get back.  Thinking about Xanders school and Craps work, we decided not to get APs.  The people who had APs did cancel on our lunch at the last minute.  I still think we would have spent slightly more paying for their extra food than they would have saved us.   It was still a great party with the 25 people who did show up.
> 
> I preferred MMY on IASW, but Crap still prefers it on CC.  We made it back to the room before 10pm each night although it was very close or just after the 3rd night.  It was 9:55pm when Xander and I boarded Mandy.  Crap and Connor had already been in the room for a few minutes when we arrived, so he made it in before 10pm even if I did not.  The funny thing about Buzz is that Crap did not want to ride it.  Then, it became Xanders favorite of the whole trip!  I am glad we rode it even though we missed the fireworks to ride it and ST.
> 
> I got lucky with that score on Buzz, because I never scored that high before.  Whenever I saw really high targets, I went for them.  Crap was in the car behind me and copied me on that.  He ended up beating me by over 30k.  I was holding Connor though.  Oh, maybe the 5??,??? was from that day then, and I just assumed it was from that month.  The Merida wait was easily an hour.  We did a few long character waits at WDW and it seemed just as long at times.
> 
> Crap really liked the popcorn (salt and vinegar) from cone five, so I am glad the line was short.  The cast members at your preview must have been VIPs or execs, because the bellman was sure the preview dates were only Wednesday, Thursday and Friday.  He asked if we saw Cars Land.  When I told him we did, he told me about the preview dates when he saw.  I mentioned that you saw cast members there over the weekend, and he said he is not aware of any cast members that went then.
> 
> I did not have the camera with me while I toured BVS.  Crap had it with him in the 55 minute RSR fastpasss line on Day One and the 45 minute fastpass line on Day Two.  I tried to get as many PP pictures as I could, but those are just backgrounds.  Unless Crap took pictures that I am not aware of, the report will lack a lot of BVS pictures.  We never ate at the ESPN Zone in DtD.  We did eat at the one in Vegas many times, and I loved the chocolate chip cookie dessert.  I think the one in Orlando on Disneys Boardwalk is still there, although I have never eaten there either.
> 
> We had a great time.  From leaving LA to arriving at our house was exactly a four hour drive with zero stops to eat or use the restroom.  It was a safe trip.  Thanks.



Thank you Kim. I love to ride the monorail every time I go to any Disney parks.

I understand about the double stroller on the monorail since they are big and you have to fold them up in order to get them in. It will be easier when you only have one kid in a stroller since you or Crap don't have to push two children. I did push two seat strollers and they were hard to push and hard to fold up. I rode both Mandy (Blue) and Mona (Orange) during my trip, I was hoping that Manny (Red) would be running, but never got on the line during my visit. So you rode it at night and saw Mad T Party running. It's always fun to ride the monorail at night with all the nighttime lights up at night.

It won't be too long if I go or not and ride the Matterhorn. I thought you were going to upgrade to AP's since you were thinking of making another trip. I'm hoping that you will be going back to DL soon. I'm sorry to hear that the people who had AP's canceled on you the last second, it's good to hear that you had a great party at WCT.

I will always prefer IASW over Cinderella's Castle for MMY. Very funny that Crap did not want to ride BLAB while Xander's favorite ride is BLAB. Good thing you rode BLAB and ST during the fireworks since the fireworks do draws crowds so the lines are short.

I thought when you read my TR's on BLAB you will know what targets to hit on the ride. I told you about the Zurg secret target on the chest and try to hit the triangle targets which is the most. That is really a good score on BLAB while you were holding Connor during the ride. What about Xander, what did he get on BLAB? I know that they always reset the high scores each day on BLAB since I have seen the highest at 700,000 in the morning and have seen people get over 3,000,000+ on BLAB. I wasn't surprise to see the Merida wait time at an hour since she is a new character.

I know that the CM's were there during my previews were young adults. Someone on the threads posted it and said that since the 9th and 10th preview days didn't sell enough, they made those days as CM preview days for the CM's who didn't get to see CL & BVS on the 6th to 8th. Maybe the bellman you talked to didn't know anything about that weekend as being a CM preview day with the AP holders, D23 members and Club 33 members.

Hopefully Crap took some pictures while he was walking with the camera. I thought you would try to eat at the ESPN Zone which is a nice place to watch sporting events. The one you are talking about at Disney's Boardwalk is actually called the ESPN Club. It is almost similar to the ESPN Zone's in SoCal, but I don't think they have all those video arcade games like the one's in SoCal. It is more of a restaurant instead of like the ESPN Zone's at SoCal and Vegas. It is still a great place to have lunch or dinner to watch sporting events.

Glad that your whole trip went well and four hour drive with zero stops is a fast trip home.


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Kim. I love to ride the monorail every time I go to any Disney parks.
> 
> I understand about the double stroller on the monorail since they are big and you have to fold them up in order to get them in. It will be easier when you only have one kid in a stroller since you or Crap don't have to push two children. I did push two seat strollers and they were hard to push and hard to fold up. I rode both Mandy (Blue) and Mona (Orange) during my trip, I was hoping that Manny (Red) would be running, but never got on the line during my visit. So you rode it at night and saw Mad T Party running. It's always fun to ride the monorail at night with all the nighttime lights up at night.
> 
> It won't be too long if I go or not and ride the Matterhorn. I thought you were going to upgrade to AP's since you were thinking of making another trip. I'm hoping that you will be going back to DL soon. I'm sorry to hear that the people who had AP's canceled on you the last second, it's good to hear that you had a great party at WCT.
> 
> I will always prefer IASW over Cinderella's Castle for MMY. Very funny that Crap did not want to ride BLAB while Xander's favorite ride is BLAB. Good thing you rode BLAB and ST during the fireworks since the fireworks do draws crowds so the lines are short.
> 
> I thought when you read my TR's on BLAB you will know what targets to hit on the ride. I told you about the Zurg secret target on the chest and try to hit the triangle targets which is the most. That is really a good score on BLAB while you were holding Connor during the ride. What about Xander, what did he get on BLAB? I know that they always reset the high scores each day on BLAB since I have seen the highest at 700,000 in the morning and have seen people get over 3,000,000+ on BLAB. I wasn't surprise to see the Merida wait time at an hour since she is a new character.
> 
> I know that the CM's were there during my previews were young adults. Someone on the threads posted it and said that since the 9th and 10th preview days didn't sell enough, they made those days as CM preview days for the CM's who didn't get to see CL & BVS on the 6th to 8th. Maybe the bellman you talked to didn't know anything about that weekend as being a CM preview day with the AP holders, D23 members and Club 33 members.
> 
> Hopefully Crap took some pictures while he was walking with the camera. I thought you would try to eat at the ESPN Zone which is a nice place to watch sporting events. The one you are talking about at Disney's Boardwalk is actually called the ESPN Club. It is almost similar to the ESPN Zone's in SoCal, but I don't think they have all those video arcade games like the one's in SoCal. It is more of a restaurant instead of like the ESPN Zone's at SoCal and Vegas. It is still a great place to have lunch or dinner to watch sporting events.
> 
> Glad that your whole trip went well and four hour drive with zero stops is a fast trip home.



Our double is very easy to push.  It is hard for me to fold but easy for Crap.  The issue was more of storing it and taking everything including the kids out of it to ride the monorail.  Crap had to hold it while standing a few times at Disneyworld.  Seems like no one gets to ride Manny.  Hopefully, you get to ride him next time.

I cannot wait to see what your thoughts on the monorail.

I would have liked to do ST, Buzz and see the fireworks, but I am married to someone who likes to go to sleep early on vacation.  Turns out I made the right choice based on Xander's reaction.

I do remember reading the tricks for Buzz on your report, but I could not remember what they were.  By the time I go again, I am sure I will forget again.  Xander got 2900.

Maybe, our bellman was not aware that they allowed additional cast members in over the weekend.  It could have been limited to people who did not get a chance to do it the previous three days.  If Disney was smart, they would not have allowed cast members to enter more than once.

You are always teaching me new things.  I had no idea the one in Orlando was a Club, not a Zone.  I've never been inside, so I am unaware if there are games in there.

Crap always said it was a four hour drive to LA from our house.  I always teased him, since we had never done it in only four hours.  It was four hours to the minute.  We stopped twice on the way to Disneyland, and it took around five hours.


----------



## franandaj

mvf-m11c said:


> The new bobsleds at the Matternorn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passing right by the Matterhorn again



Those new sleds should really speed up the ride.  The fact that they now fit four single riders is a great enhancement over this...where you can choose one or two riders (depending on how close you want to get).  Now if I had a special someone who wanted to ride it with me, two would be great like this, but they can't get two total strangers on this ride, so single riders slow the line.  Now single riders can fill out a car.  I was happy to hear Kimberly say that they have added a single rider line.  But no more of this....


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Our double is very easy to push.  It is hard for me to fold but easy for Crap.  The issue was more of storing it and taking everything including the kids out of it to ride the monorail.  Crap had to hold it while standing a few times at Disneyworld.  Seems like no one gets to ride Manny.  Hopefully, you get to ride him next time.
> 
> I cannot wait to see what your thoughts on the monorail.
> 
> I would have liked to do ST, Buzz and see the fireworks, but I am married to someone who likes to go to sleep early on vacation.  Turns out I made the right choice based on Xander's reaction.
> 
> I do remember reading the tricks for Buzz on your report, but I could not remember what they were.  By the time I go again, I am sure I will forget again.  Xander got 2900.
> 
> Maybe, our bellman was not aware that they allowed additional cast members in over the weekend.  It could have been limited to people who did not get a chance to do it the previous three days.  If Disney was smart, they would not have allowed cast members to enter more than once.
> 
> You are always teaching me new things.  I had no idea the one in Orlando was a Club, not a Zone.  I've never been inside, so I am unaware if there are games in there.
> 
> Crap always said it was a four hour drive to LA from our house.  I always teased him, since we had never done it in only four hours.  It was four hours to the minute.  We stopped twice on the way to Disneyland, and it took around five hours.



Those double strollers can be very hard to store when you are getting on rides or transportation's. It's almost like Monorail Red (Manny) hasn't been out since they unveiled the artwork on the front of the monorails. We haven't seen much of Monorail Red lately. Maybe it will be running when I go back to DL if they still have them.

As you already know the Disney Monorails are my favorite ride and transportation. My first impression of the DL monorails having new faces on the front and have their own expression while riding them was so exciting. Each of the monorails which I rode Mandy & Mona had very interesting thoughts when riding them across the DLR. At first when I heard about it, I was hoping that DL doesn't put a theme wrapped on the Mark VII like they did with WDW Mark VI monorails. I believe the WDW monorails have a Avenger's theme wrap advertisement on one of the monorails just like when they had Tron on one of them. At least they didn't change the whole appearance of the monorail. My DA didn't like Mona voice on Monorail Orange and I had no problem with the voices. 

Crap really like to go to bed early on a trip. Does he even get up early in the morning or just sleeps in.

Maybe when you go ride BLAB again, you can try to get a high score on BLAB.

It could have been limited to CM's that didn't see the event on the 6th to 8th since they were working and had no time. But the extra CM's on those days didn't make a big difference of the crowd level.

I see. He must have driven at a nice pace coming back home in just four hours. It takes me 6 1/2 hours with one stop (gas) to get from Sacramento to Anaheim (that includes I-5 traffic which is bad).




franandaj said:


> Those new sleds should really speed up the ride.  The fact that they now fit four single riders is a great enhancement over this...where you can choose one or two riders (depending on how close you want to get).  Now if I had a special someone who wanted to ride it with me, two would be great like this, but they can't get two total strangers on this ride, so single riders slow the line.  Now single riders can fill out a car.  I was happy to hear Kimberly say that they have added a single rider line.  But no more of this....



I really do missed the old bobsleds where I had to be in the back of the seat while someone was in front of me. The new bobsleds speed up the lines and can have add more people that are in the single digits. The bobsleds use the same seating arrangements similar to Space Mountain at the MK where they have three seats in one car and two cars per train. 

Very nice pic Alison.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 9*​
After we got off the monorail, we decided to head on back to DCA and go around BVS. Actually my DA wants to see the newly revamed Little Mermaid ride at DCA. So we headed on over to DCA, but first we had to walk through all those crowds on the way back to DCA.

We got off Monorail Orange and heading on out





We went though FL and through SB Castle instead of coming out of TL. Most of the ride wait times at FL were close to average wait times where PP was at 30+ minute wait while Dumbo, AiW, etc. were at their regular wait time during the afternoon.










MS Hub didn't look so crowded





But going down MS was a different story where it wasn't super crowded, but there were crowds





A look back at MS while exiting the park





Now at MS TS and seeing some of the flower beds















I also remember that the Trains of Disney at the Disney Gallery is going to be replace with "Crowning Achievements: Creating Castles for Magical Kingdoms"which features art of Disney theme park castles around the world. I believe the Gallery will have the new theme sometime around the end of June.





The MS RR station





The Fred Gurley pulling into the station





We exited DL and over to DCA. It wasn't that busy to pass the turnstiles at DCA.





So we went through the door towards BVS during the preview and now back at BVS. Here are more pics of BVS during the preview.















We haven't been inside the Red Trolley so it was a perfect time to check the inside.





I got a pic of me inside the Red Trolley





The Red Trolley from the inside was well themed when you are riding a trolley back in the 60s and have adds like you see in any bus or transportation today.





Mortimer's Market















Kingswell Camera Shop sign which is actually the PhotoPass Pick-Up area










Mortimer's sign





That's it for now on this post and I will be back with more from BVS.


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> Those double strollers can be very hard to store when you are getting on rides or transportation's. It's almost like Monorail Red (Manny) hasn't been out since they unveiled the artwork on the front of the monorails. We haven't seen much of Monorail Red lately. Maybe it will be running when I go back to DL if they still have them.
> 
> As you already know the Disney Monorails are my favorite ride and transportation. My first impression of the DL monorails having new faces on the front and have their own expression while riding them was so exciting. Each of the monorails which I rode Mandy & Mona had very interesting thoughts when riding them across the DLR. At first when I heard about it, I was hoping that DL doesn't put a theme wrapped on the Mark VII like they did with WDW Mark VI monorails. I believe the WDW monorails have a Avenger's theme wrap advertisement on one of the monorails just like when they had Tron on one of them. At least they didn't change the whole appearance of the monorail. My DA didn't like Mona voice on Monorail Orange and I had no problem with the voices.
> 
> Crap really like to go to bed early on a trip. Does he even get up early in the morning or just sleeps in.
> 
> Maybe when you go ride BLAB again, you can try to get a high score on BLAB.
> 
> It could have been limited to CM's that didn't see the event on the 6th to 8th since they were working and had no time. But the extra CM's on those days didn't make a big difference of the crowd level.
> 
> I see. He must have driven at a nice pace coming back home in just four hours. It takes me 6 1/2 hours with one stop (gas) to get from Sacramento to Anaheim (that includes I-5 traffic which is bad).
> 
> I really do missed the old bobsleds where I had to be in the back of the seat while someone was in front of me. The new bobsleds speed up the lines and can have add more people that are in the single digits. The bobsleds use the same seating arrangements similar to Space Mountain at the MK where they have three seats in one car and two cars per train.
> 
> Very nice pic Alison.



The double strollers are a hassle on most transportation, except the Disneyworld Monorail, where we never even had to fold it.

I was tired and mistyped.  I meant to type I cannot wait to hear what you think of the Matterhorn.  I already knew that you loved the monorails.  Sorry your DA did not like the new voices.  We all liked them a lot.

Crap is an early riser everyday (at home or on vacation).  At home, he always goes to bed late too.  I always tease him for not sleeping enough.  On vacation, he gets up so much earlier than we do and is tired long before I am.  I would love to sleep in and stay out late once in a while.  

If I remember, I will ask you again before my next trip.  I already forgot what you said and will have a hard time finding the specific post before leaving.  

I think it was limited to CMs who did not already see it from the 6th to the 8th, which explains why he did not know about it.  He said he saw on Wednesday, I believe.

We have never driven straight to or from Disneyland with no stops.  Traffic is sometimes bad on our way there or back.  This time, we left LA/Hollywood at 7:14pm and pulled up to our house at 11:14pm.  One of our two stops on the way to Disneyland was to buy rice for my phone.  Too bad it did not help.

I remember Crap holding Xander on the Matterhorn in the old sleds when he was 2.5 years old.  Xander did not like it very much, so I knew he would not want to ride the new sleds.  Thus, we did the single rider line.  That is a nice picture of Alison.


----------



## kmedina

I wish the train place would have been open when we were there.  Xander adores trains.  I did not even think about riding the trolley car.  That bums me out.  I am glad you got to ride it though.  That is really neat.  I hope the monorails are still Cars themed when we go back.  Nice shot of Mona.  I want to ride her, since Crap liked her so much.  Hope I can ride Manny too.  Who knows when we will get back though?  Crap and I have even more reservations about driving up just for the weekends, because that is a lot of work with the boys and exhaustion for 1.5 or two .5 park days.  If Halloween landed on the weekend this year, I would have considered it.  He celebrates one year at his new job in February, and we are taking the only week they give him to go on the Wonder on Spring Break.  I am going to miss Disneyland and Disneyworld!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> The double strollers are a hassle on most transportation, except the Disneyworld Monorail, where we never even had to fold it.
> 
> I was tired and mistyped.  I meant to type I cannot wait to hear what you think of the Matterhorn.  I already knew that you loved the monorails.  Sorry your DA did not like the new voices.  We all liked them a lot.
> 
> Crap is an early riser everyday (at home or on vacation).  At home, he always goes to bed late too.  I always tease him for not sleeping enough.  On vacation, he gets up so much earlier than we do and is tired long before I am.  I would love to sleep in and stay out late once in a while.
> 
> If I remember, I will ask you again before my next trip.  I already forgot what you said and will have a hard time finding the specific post before leaving.
> 
> I think it was limited to CMs who did not already see it from the 6th to the 8th, which explains why he did not know about it.  He said he saw on Wednesday, I believe.
> 
> We have never driven straight to or from Disneyland with no stops.  Traffic is sometimes bad on our way there or back.  This time, we left LA/Hollywood at 7:14pm and pulled up to our house at 11:14pm.  One of our two stops on the way to Disneyland was to buy rice for my phone.  Too bad it did not help.
> 
> I remember Crap holding Xander on the Matterhorn in the old sleds when he was 2.5 years old.  Xander did not like it very much, so I knew he would not want to ride the new sleds.  Thus, we did the single rider line.  That is a nice picture of Alison.



That's why I like the Mark VI Monorails at WDW where you don't have to fold up the double seat stroller. You don't have to fold them up and there is plenty of space except for rush hour times where it can be crammed.

It was really nice to see the Matterhorn without the scaffolding. I just don't like those railings on the outside of the Matterhorn which makes it look even more dull. I really like the Matterhorn without the safety railings at the bridge and edges of the mountain. But they need to keep up with the safety codes when they escort guests off the ride and won't fall.

Very interesting to ear that crap is a early riser during a trip and gets tired on a trip.

I will remind you on BLAB secret targets.

That make sense for the CM's who didn't get to see CL & BVS during the CM preview. But I would say it would be better for the CM's who like to take pictures where they couldn't take pictures during the CM preview.

You did tell me about your phone and it would been nice if the rice worked on your phone.




kmedina said:


> I wish the train place would have been open when we were there.  Xander adores trains.  I did not even think about riding the trolley car.  That bums me out.  I am glad you got to ride it though.  That is really neat.  I hope the monorails are still Cars themed when we go back.  Nice shot of Mona.  I want to ride her, since Crap liked her so much.  Hope I can ride Manny too.  Who knows when we will get back though?  Crap and I have even more reservations about driving up just for the weekends, because that is a lot of work with the boys and exhaustion for 1.5 or two .5 park days.  If Halloween landed on the weekend this year, I would have considered it.  He celebrates one year at his new job in February, and we are taking the only week they give him to go on the Wonder on Spring Break.  I am going to miss Disneyland and Disneyworld!



Wait a minute, the Trains of Disney at the Disney Gallery was not open during your trip? When I read on Mouseplanet that the Trains of Disney exhibit was suppose to close on June 27th. So it wasn't open during your trip last week? 

I'm sorry to hear that you didn't ride the Red Trolley. We actually didn't ride the Red Trolley towards HPB during the preview since the Red Trolley was at the BVS station close the main entrance. It was just used to show to the guests at BVS. 

Hopefully they will leave the Cars theme wrap monorails when you go back to Anaheim.  I was hoping that you got the AP's at DL that week so you can make some weekend trips to DL. You have 


The next update will be up later tonight. So stay tune for the next post.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2 June 10, 2012 Part 10*​
Now back with more pics from BVS during the preview of CL & BVS.











Julius Katz & Sons store sign





A look at Elias & Company store










The whole day during the preview which was nice and quiet with about a hundred guests during the preview at BVS with all the times.















When we exited BVS during the preview, my DA wanted to ride LM ride at PP in order to see the newely revamped LM ride. On the way over to PP, the park crowd level was starting to pick up with more and more people.

Soarin was already at 45 minute wait










Some people are leaving DCA while more people are coming in





We were now in PP and now about to ride the LM ride. 





When we got to the LM ride, the wait time was 20 mintues which was way too long for the two of us to ride the LM ride. So we just skipped the ride and do it another day. It's not like this is our last day and we had to do all the rides.

Since it wasn't time for our preview at 6pm, we decided to head on back to the room and relax for awhile. But on the way, I wanted to get some more pics of BVS until we head on out.










Now passing the CCT










Now we are back at BVS during the preview and more picture taking





Goofy was right by the Elias & Company store area






























Another look at the Red Trolley





Light pole that has a sign that leads towards the GR and FA





That's it for this post and I will be back with more tomorrow.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 11*​
Now back at BVS and we are about to head back to the hotel to rest up until it is time for our preview at 6pm. We were still in BVS heading on out of the park and back to the room while it was nice and quiet.











We head on out of DCA around 4:00pm and on our way back to the hotel to rest up for awhile and get some heavier clothing for the nighttime. 

It was a decent day when my DA and I got back to the DLR that afternoon. We got to eat at the ESPN Zone for lunch which is our favorite restaurant that we always eat on any trip to the DLR. I was hoping to get the wristbands for the preview that day when we got to the park, but it was alright to get it later since BVS can be a little busy with the preview. 

So we got our stuff for the nighttime event that night and on our way back to DCA again. When we got to the esplanade, the turnstiles at DCA were not that crowded since most of the guests are at DL. After seeing that DCA is so busy at DL these last few weeks, I can imagine what it will be like when I go back to DCA in the future.










We were back at DCA and towards BVS. It was around 5:30pm when we got in at BVS. There were quite a lot of people in BVS when we got in. I would guess since the guests who were there for the 1 to 5pm preview are now leaving. So we are on our way on over back to ABL to get into CL. We thought about going towards Pacific Wharf to the preview, but my DA wanted to go back towards ABL since it will be less crowded.













































Now we were out of BVS and by the CCT. THere were some people waiting at the front of the CCT. I would guess that they were the people who bought the $500 dinner at the CCT during the preview. They had white DCA wristbands and I would guess that those were the people who bought the expensive ticket.





So now we are heading on over to ABL for our preview at 6pm





We head on over to ABL, there were quite a few people that were at CL during the preview. The blue wristband were for the 2nd time while the 1st time was the green wristbands. For the later time that day, we were wearing yellow.





It was around 5:35pm when we got to the entrance for the preview, but we were surprise to see that they were letting the 6pm people for the preview. Last time we had to wait until 12:45pm to get in. So this time we were let in 10 minutes earlier than yesterday. 

So we head on in CL for our 6pm preview time. On the way over to CL, we saw they Bug's Life characters right by the entrance to ABL. 

There is Rosie and Heimlich





I cut off Manny and Gypsy in the picture while I was walking. Opps





There were some people that were in CL during the 1 to 5pm time are now leaving





There's Red





RS sign (The sunlight was in our direction so it was bright)





This will be always my favorite sign when we enter RS. Maybe I need to go through ABL instead of through the regular entrance to CL










LFT looks so empty so we decided to head on over to ride LFT first before RSR. Last time when we rode LFT, we had to wait 40 mintues to ride LFT. So we know that if we ride LFT first, we will only have to wait 5 minutes or less to get on the ride.










That's it for this post and I will have more from CL during our 2nd time at the CL preview.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 12*​
We are finally back in CL for the preview that Sunday. It was exciting this time since we will see CL at night which should be the best time to see it at night.

While we were in CL, we decided to go on LFT first since it does take awhile to get on LFT. The last time we rode LFT was yesterday on Saturday afternoon and had to wait for 40 minutes. That was a long time to ride LFT during the preview. So we knew that riding LFT was our first ride since we don't have to wait that long like the other day.

We were about to Luigis Casa Della Tires building and saw the signs on the back of the building





Now heading closer to the town of RS










When we got in line the wait time was only 5 mintues which was really good so we didn't have to wait awhile to get on LFT.





Only 5 minutes which was great





Luigis Casa Della Tires front entrance letters





Now going through the queue of LFT










Posters in Luigis Casa Della Tires















A lot of differnt tires to choose from





The ceiling lights










Memorabilia's and pictures from LFT










Just about to exit the building





We are outside of the building and heading on over to ride LFT. There weren't too many people on LFT.










Not too many in front of us





There is Mr. San Francisco!!! No that is Francesco Bernoulli topiary.










Just a few people in front of us to ride LFT





Nice plants that look like tires










I will have more pics from LFT later on tonight.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 13*​
We left off in the queue of LFT and we were waiting to get on the ride. Luckily  we only had to wait only 5 minutes just to get on LFT.

But before we got on, I had to get some pics of the topiaries that look like tires.















A lot of different rims










Some of the flower bins are tires which is neat










The lamp post at LFT





We only had to wait a minute until we were allowed to enter our tire





Caution sign when you get in the tire





We got a beach ball and heading on over to a tire.





When we got our tire and beach ball, we just waited until it was time to move in the tire.

Nice view of Cadillac Range





The back side of Luigis Casa Della Tires building





Just waiting until it was time to fly















Now it's time to fly on the tires. Just like what I said the first time when we rode LFT, you have to lean in one direction in order for the tire to move. If you and your partner movie in different directions, you will not move the tire and stay in that spot. We could have got our own tire, but it would be easier to have multiple people in the tire so we can move it easier.

Bumping into the other tires or barricades doesn't really have a big impact where you can get hurt on the ride. I was so impressed with the tires have less force impact from bumping into another tire.

It was really hard to get a beach ball when it was on the ground, but in order to get one on the ground unless you have long arms, you have to hit the ball with your tire with another tire or the barricade so it can fly in the air and you can catch it. 

Here are pics during LFT while we were moving.



































The ride lasted about 2 minutes and it was over. So we exited the ride.





After we finished LFT, our next ride was RSR. My DA wanted to go back on it again and hopefully this time we will get Luigi's side during our ride on RSR. The first two times we went towards Ramone's.

I will be back with more tomorrow.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 14, 2012 Part 14*​
After riding LFT, our next ride was RSR since we are hoping that we will get Luigi's side during our ride. The day at CL started out really well with riding LFT first since we knew that if we waited longer to ride LFT during the day that the wait time can go up towards 40 minutes and that is only a preview day.

On the way over to LFT, I got a few pics until we got to RSR.

The whole day at the preview wasn't that bad while it was walkable to our next ride





Now passing Lizzie's Radiator Springs Curios shop on the side





There were so many different Route 66 signs, wheel caps and vintage signs





It looked nice and quiet at Raditor Springs










Leaning Tower of Tires





Now going on down towards Radiator Springs Town Hall





Stores signs on Raditor Springs





A look at Ramones House of Body Art










Sign towards Stanley's Oasis 










Now we are right at the entrance to Radiator Springs Racers





When we got to the entrance of RSR, the wait time for the stand-by entrance was already at 35 minutes. I talked to my DA if we should come back if the wait time goes down since the people for the 6pm time just got in, but she said that we should ride it as many times as possible during that time. So we went through the stand-by line and riding RSR for the third time during this trip.










The single rider line was only 10 minutes which was reasonable during the preview





Once again, more pics from RSR queue















Just passing under the Rusty Ridge Bridge










Looked really quiet behind us in the queue





Stanley's Oasis Water Tower















That's it for now on this post and I will be back with more later on today.


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> It was really nice to see the Matterhorn without the scaffolding. I just don't like those railings on the outside of the Matterhorn which makes it look even more dull. I really like the Matterhorn without the safety railings at the bridge and edges of the mountain. But they need to keep up with the safety codes when they escort guests off the ride and won't fall.
> 
> That make sense for the CM's who didn't get to see CL & BVS during the CM preview. But I would say it would be better for the CM's who like to take pictures where they couldn't take pictures during the CM preview.
> 
> Wait a minute, the Trains of Disney at the Disney Gallery was not open during your trip? When I read on Mouseplanet that the Trains of Disney exhibit was suppose to close on June 27th. So it wasn't open during your trip last week?
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you didn't ride the Red Trolley. We actually didn't ride the Red Trolley towards HPB during the preview since the Red Trolley was at the BVS station close the main entrance. It was just used to show to the guests at BVS.



I know what you mean about seeing the Matterhorn without everything around it.  I meant that I cannot wait to hear your thoughts after riding it.

Yes, our bellman was insistent that no one was allowed to take pictures.  He seemed disappointed when I told him that everyone who went over the weekend got to take pictures.

I never noticed it when we were there.  If it was open, I am bummed that we missed it.

Even though you did not get to experience a full ride on the trolley, I am glad you got to go on it.  I wanted to ride it but got caught up in everything else and forgot.

Crap and I talked about upgrading to APs and driving down multiple weekends after he got off from work on Friday or early Saturday morning and leaving Sunday afternoon giving us two .5 days or 1.5 days in the parks.  He was willing to do it until he reminded me that Xander starts school this year.  Too many trips like that would tire him out, and we would never get our money's worth if we did not do it at least 5-6 times.  We decided to wait until he reaches the two year mark at his new job.  That way, he can get more vacation time.  We will take less weekend trips that way. 

We never saw LM with more than a 5 minute wait the whole time we were there, so I agree with your Aunt on not waiting.  I love seeing BVS so uncrowded.  Glad you went back to the room to rest before your preview.  That was a good idea.  How nice that you had almost no wait for LFT.  It took us an hour and 45 minutes to get through it on day one, so Crap refused to ride it at all on day two.  I had a lot of fun on it, so I wanted to ride it again.  I agree with your Aunt of riding RSR as many times as possible during your preview.  That is the best ride there, so it is time well spent.  A 35 minute wait and 10 minutes for SR seems like a dream come true based on what I saw.  I hope the lines die down by the next time we go.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I know what you mean about seeing the Matterhorn without everything around it.  I meant that I cannot wait to hear your thoughts after riding it.
> 
> Yes, our bellman was insistent that no one was allowed to take pictures.  He seemed disappointed when I told him that everyone who went over the weekend got to take pictures.
> 
> I never noticed it when we were there.  If it was open, I am bummed that we missed it.
> 
> Even though you did not get to experience a full ride on the trolley, I am glad you got to go on it.  I wanted to ride it but got caught up in everything else and forgot.
> 
> Crap and I talked about upgrading to APs and driving down multiple weekends after he got off from work on Friday or early Saturday morning and leaving Sunday afternoon giving us two .5 days or 1.5 days in the parks.  He was willing to do it until he reminded me that Xander starts school this year.  Too many trips like that would tire him out, and we would never get our money's worth if we did not do it at least 5-6 times.  We decided to wait until he reaches the two year mark at his new job.  That way, he can get more vacation time.  We will take less weekend trips that way.
> 
> We never saw LM with more than a 5 minute wait the whole time we were there, so I agree with your Aunt on not waiting.  I love seeing BVS so uncrowded.  Glad you went back to the room to rest before your preview.  That was a good idea.  How nice that you had almost no wait for LFT.  It took us an hour and 45 minutes to get through it on day one, so Crap refused to ride it at all on day two.  I had a lot of fun on it, so I wanted to ride it again.  I agree with your Aunt of riding RSR as many times as possible during your preview.  That is the best ride there, so it is time well spent.  A 35 minute wait and 10 minutes for SR seems like a dream come true based on what I saw.  I hope the lines die down by the next time we go.



I am really looking forward to riding it in the future. 

That must be difficult that he couldn't take any pictures during the CM preview and the one's that was part of the preview on the weekends were allowed to take pictures.

You would really like the Trains of Disney exhibit at the Disney Gallery shop which is at the Bank.

It was really nice to go inside the trolley and can't wait to ride it.

I see of your plan of not getting the AP during your trip. It does make sense that you should get the AP's later on in the future. When I first got my Premium AP back in 2009, I was wondering how many times I needed to use it in order to get most of my money on the premium. My family was against it the whole time when I bought it, but as long as I do 3 trips and at least 3+ days on each trip, the price of the Premium AP would work. Not only the days at the park, you also got to count on the food, merchandise, tours, and sometimes the parking at the parking lots. Ever since I got it and upgraded it the Premier when I went to WDW in 2010 & 2011, it was well worth the money as long as I go back to Anaheim. But just like you said that going on the weekends is very expensive. 

I agree with my DA that it wasn't worth the time to wait as long as 5 minutes to ride LM. So we did ride it later on during the trip. I will tell you when we get to that part. It was very nice to walk through BVS during the preview where it was not crowded. I really wanted to see the Storyteller's statue during the preview and I am hoping that you got to see it during your visit. The extra rest at the room helped us a lot since we plan on staying at the preview until 11pm. So every minute resting is a good thing. It was a smart move to ride LFT first it does take time to load all those guests and the wait time can be really long. Almost 2 hours just to ride LFT? That is a long time just to get on LFT. I am glad that you enjoyed riding LFT during your visit. I was going to ask you if you got to toss the beach ball from the tire and got one during the ride? I do admit that we should ride RSR as many times as possible. But I will tell you during that night of what we did. I believe I told you that we rode RSR 5 times during those two days. For that many times seem low where we could rode it 10+ times during those days. But we also wanted to enjoy the rest of the rides, quick counter restaurants, & stores during the preview.The wait time of RSR during the preview was not bad and we got to ride it multiple times which was great. Hopefully next year that the wait time for RSR and the rest of the rides at CL will dye down next year. But I still expect CL to have the 1+ hour wait time for the stand-by line next year.

The next update is just pictures of the queue of RSR while we were waiting to get on RSR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 15*​
We are now continuing through RSR queue. Here are pics from the queue with a lot of pics of the signs, gas pumps, lights, etc. So enjoy the pics.

Stanley's Cap n Tap building sign





The wait time was around 35 mintues which would take awhile to go through the queue so I can take a lot of pictures.















A picture of Stanley & Lizzie. This picture of Stanley and Lizzie in the queue of RSR was also in the Blue Sky Cellar building.





More signs




















Butte Gas Pumps




















We are all waiting to go through the queue and get on RSR.





Route 66 sign















One pic with color





And one with some color





Now to the oil bottle building




















Nice bottle light










I will have more pics and details of the RSR queue tomorrow.


----------



## KarenRLongBeach

mvf-m11c said:


> *Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 15*​
> We are now continuing through RSR queue. Here are pics from the queue with a lot of pics of the signs, gas pumps, lights, etc. So enjoy the pics.QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the post. Can't wait to go


----------



## mvf-m11c

KarenRLongBeach said:


> Thanks for the post. Can't wait to go



Your welcome. 


The next post is now coming shortly.


*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 16*​
Now back in the queue of RSR. This was our third time riding it during our previews and we were excited. Even though this is one of the longest times that we had to wait to go on the ride. The experience was amazing to ride RSR.

We were waiting in the queue to get on the ride










There was one time when we were in the queue that the line didn't move. We were in one spot in the queue for 5 mintues which the ride broken down. Most of the people in the queue didn't leave and waited until RSR was up.





The line was moving steadily




















Part of Cadillac Range with a light pole





Now with one touch color










There were some people in the single rider line which is on the left while the other side is the stand-by line





The Amazing Oil Bottle House sign





We were are almost close to the loading area for RSR




















For our first time on that day, we got the front row spot which was exciting and we were hoping that we will get the Luigi side during our ride. Just like the other day, I used my video camera to videotape the ride. I would have put it up on youtube for the third time, but the video quaility was not that great. 

When we got off RSR, we were disappointed that we didn't get Luigi's side and got Ramone again. But we still have another chance to ride it again during that day at the preview.

Here is our pic from RSR





While we exited the ride, here are more pics on the way out of RSR










A look at Cadillac Range and Ornament Valley










When we got out of the RSR exit line, I checked the wait time for RSR standy-by line and it was already to 45 minutes. I believe it took about 40 minutes while we were in the line when it broke down.

Lube O Rama building will be the official FP distribution area until next year. The current spot to get FP's for RSR is at ITTBAB area










So we head on back to RS to go have dinner that night. It was a great opportunity to eat at Flo's V8 Cafe since we didn't have a chance to eat there the other day. So hopefully this time we will be able to eat at Flo's V8 Cafe.

Passed by RS Town Hall





While we were walking towards RS, the whole area didn't look that crowded while we see most of the people in the lines at RSR and possibly LFT. So it was perfect to walk down RS.

The next post will be up later tonight.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 17*​
After riding RSR, it was time to get something to eat and we decided to head on over to Flo's V8 Cafe for dinner. I have seen the menu at Flo's V8 Cafe where they serve nice portion size of food and it would be a great idea to have dinner there. 

On the way, it was almost getting dark, but we still had about another hour to two until Radiator Springs is light up at night. So we just waited until it was time.

More pics on the way over to Flo's





Nice exit sign










It was a nice day and it still wasn't that busy





Now at Flo's V8 Cafe










When we got to the front door to Flo's, there was a long line inside the restaurant so my DA didn't want to wait in that long line to get dinner. So we head on over to the Cozy Cone to get some pretzel bites as a snack since we can come back to Flo's at night. 

Gas pumps right at Flo's V8 Cafe





We head on over to the Cozy Cone





Passed by Lizzie's RS Curios store





A look back at Flo's V8 Cafe





Now back for more snacks at the Cozy Cone










When we got to the Cozy Cone area, the line for Cozy Cone 5 was still long like the other day. I was surprise to see that the line for Cozy Cone 5 was long. But we weren't planning on going to that line since we don't want popcorn. But my DA got in line at Cozy Cone 4 for the pretzel bites while I was in Cozy Cone 2 line for another souvenir cup. I learned my lesson for not going in Cozy Cone 5 just for a souvenir cup while the other lines have the cup. Cozy Cone 4 didn't have the cup so I had to go to 1, 2, 3, or 5 to get one.






It was kind of busy around that time when we got our food and drinks.










Frozen Cone-Coction sign










Ice Cream Cones which was Cozy Cone 2





Churro stand which was Cozy Cone 1





Cozy Cone 1 menu





All these lines for the Cozy Cone counters are not short during the preview.















One touch color of just orange at the Cozy Cone





Cozy Cone 2 menu which I am about to get a souvenir cup.





I got my cup and had to wait 5 minutes which was a nice wait time to get a souvenir cup.

I will have the next update later tonight.


----------



## PrincessInOz

There seems to be so much to see at CL.  LFT looks like a lot of fun.  It reminds me of a giant air hockey.

Another set of great pictures and I hope that by the time I get to California again, the crowds will have settled down.  It would be nice to have 5 - 15 minute wait times.


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> I really wanted to see the Storyteller's statue during the preview and I am hoping that you got to see it during your visit. I do admit that we should ride RSR as many times as possible. But we also wanted to enjoy the rest of the rides, quick counter restaurants, & stores during the preview.



As I was uploading the pictures, I realized it was the second day Crap took our camera to the RSR fastpass line, not the first one.  I did get pictures of the statue the first morning.  I walked around BVS while he was in the 55 minute fastpass line.  We never went inside any stores though.  I also got enough newspapers for the lunch guests and took them to guest services to have them stamped.  I forgot to hand them out though, so I will need to do that later.  I think riding RSR 5 times is awesome.  We only rode RSR twice (Ramone's both times).  We never rode it from the standby line, so thanks for sharing pictures of the queue.   Riding 5 times is probably the best you could do with still seeing and doing everything else.  I think you did everything perfectly (other than the popcorn line).  We ate something from all 5 cones.  Our longest wait was about 10 minutes at the ice cream one.  I am glad to see that at least that died down a little.  Alison had a good point though.  The lines probably died down, because the cones sold out on 06-15-12 and are not expected to return until 07-15-12.  Those lines will probably get lone again when they do.  I want a cone!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> There seems to be so much to see at CL.  LFT looks like a lot of fun.  It reminds me of a giant air hockey.
> 
> Another set of great pictures and I hope that by the time I get to California again, the crowds will have settled down.  It would be nice to have 5 - 15 minute wait times.



There is a ton of things to do in CL. Not only the rides, restaurants and stores but also the details of the buildings, light poles, signs, etc. LFT is a fun ride and some people would say that the wait time of over 30 minutes is not worth it. You have to get there early so you won't have to wait in those long lines. 

Thank you PiO. We are waiting to hear when you are going back to DL. You will love to see CL & BVS in person. The wait times would be really nice if they were like that all the time.




kmedina said:


> As I was uploading the pictures, I realized it was the second day Crap took our camera to the RSR fastpass line, not the first one.  I did get pictures of the statue the first morning.  I walked around BVS while he was in the 55 minute fastpass line.  We never went inside any stores though.  I also got enough newspapers for the lunch guests and took them to guest services to have them stamped.  I forgot to hand them out though, so I will need to do that later.  I think riding RSR 5 times is awesome.  We only rode RSR twice (Ramone's both times).  We never rode it from the standby line, so thanks for sharing pictures of the queue.   Riding 5 times is probably the best you could do with still seeing and doing everything else.  I think you did everything perfectly (other than the popcorn line).  We ate something from all 5 cones.  Our longest wait was about 10 minutes at the ice cream one.  I am glad to see that at least that died down a little.  Alison had a good point though.  The lines probably died down, because the cones sold out on 06-15-12 and are not expected to return until 07-15-12.  Those lines will probably get lone again when they do.  I want a cone!



Glad to hear that you got a picture of Storyteller's statue during your trip. I was kind of surprise to hear that you didn't go in any of the stores at BVS while you were waiting for Crap when he was getting the FP's.That must been nice to get the newspapers during your trip and say you were there the first month of CL & BVS opened to the public. Glad that you got to ride RSR twice during your visit and it would been nice if you got Luigi's side when you were riding RSR. I'm glad that you did enjoy all the queue pics. We could have rode RSR more then 5 times during those days, but we just wanted to enjoy all of CL instead of just riding on the rides. Everything went well except for the popcorn line and LFT line on the first day which we had to wait 40 minutes. My DA is still getting on me about the long wait just for popcorn at the Cozy Cone. At least the wait time at the Cozy Cone wasn't that long. Glad that you didn't have to wait that long just to get food or drinks. Alison should be right about that the lines went down that the souvenir cups are sold out. If I go back to Anaheim in August this summer, I can pick up a cone for you if you want one. 

The next update will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2 – June 10, 2012– Part 18*​
Now back with more from CL during the 6pm to 11pm preview time. The whole day was great and it was close to dinner time while a lot of other guests are at Flo's V8 Cafe for dinner and some people are at the Cozy Cone for snacks. We also had snacks that night after we don't want to wait in the long line at Flo's. So we head on over to the Cozy Cone to get some snacks. At least the lines were not as bad as I thought, but they were a little busy when we got there. 

I last left off at Cozy Cone 2 to get a souvenir cup while my DA was in line at Cozy Cone 4 for the pretzel bites.

After I finally got my souvenir cup at Cozy Cone 2, my DA already got the pretzel bites at Cozy Cone 4 and I met up with her right by the line at Cozy Cone 5 on the side.

It was a nice day to relax after we finished with LFT and RSR. Most of the people for the 6pm time was already in CL and some of them were at the restaurants while some rides were still busy. So it was now time to snack on our treats.

Cozy Cone Large Souvenir Cup which had Coke





The Pretzel Bites. They are just like mini pretzel balls which was nice and it also comes with cheese sauce.





I also had to get a picture with me and the souvenir cup.





While we were sitting on a bench right by the Cozy Cone, they had CM's selling souvenir cups and popcorn buckets right by the Cozy Cone 5 line and we had to get the souvenir bucket of Lightning McQueen. The popcorn bucket is so amazing. This would make it easier if I just went to one of the CM's and ask for a souvenir cup so I wouldn't have to wait in that line just to get a souvenir cup.











Popcorn Bucket of Lightning McQueen. 





The line for Cozy Cone 5 was still long that day and luckily there were CM's selling the souvenir popcorn bucket and cup so people don't have to wait in that long line.





While we were sitting on the bench, Lightning McQueen appeared















Just after McQueen showed up in RS, Mater is now leaving





After we finished our snack at the Cozy Cone, we just walked around CL until it was 8pm. At 8pm, the lights at CL will light up at night so we just waited until 8pm when the lights are on at night. Just like in the movie Cars, RS was all light up at night and we are looking forward to seeing it and we don't plan on riding any rides until we see CL light up at night. There was so daylight left so we had to see the buildings light up with some daylight. But I really exciting to see RS light up.

While we were waiting, I went around CL to take more pics until it was time for the lightup. It was around 7:45pm while we were walking around.

Nice flowers





We were right by the RS Curios Shop and see the Here It Is sign just like in the movie










It's not time yet for the lightup





Cone fountain at the Cozy Cone





A look at Flo's V8 Cafe





Doc Hudson Ornament valley Mechanical Clinic building





More CL sign right by the Cozy Cone Motel





Sarge's Surplus Hut










While we walked down, we were right by Sarge's Surplus Hut





Across the street from Sarge's Suprlus Hut was Tow Mater's area





Mater's Petting Zoo sign which was a baby tractor.





Tractor Xing sign which means that tractors will cross the street





While we walked right by MJJ, our next picture taking area was Fillmore's Taste-In area. But I will get that later tonight on the next post so stay tune.


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> Everything went well except for the popcorn line and LFT line on the first day which we had to wait 40 minutes. My DA is still getting on me about the long wait just for popcorn at the Cozy Cone. If I go back to Anaheim in August this summer, I can pick up a cone for you if you want one.



I honestly do not think 40 mintues for LFT is that bad.  With the breakdown and our rider swap, we nearly tripled that.  The popcorn line stinks, so you will probably hear about that one for a while.  It is so nice of you to offer the cone.  I may take you up on that.  Crap did bring up the citypass today, so I think he may know something I do not.  He also said that he wants Connor to see the other parks just like Xander did.  We may have to take a few non Disney trips.

We got a Lightning popcorn bucket.  It is really neat.  The lights came on a few minutes after 8pm the night we were there.  As soon as we saw them, we rushed over to the WoC viewing area to get our seats.  We got pictures of the mini tractor but the lighting there is a little off with all sun on one side and shading on the other side.  We need to try again on our next trip.  I also want to ride LFT again.  It was the only Cars Land ride I only got to ride once.  I like how Lightning and Mater alternate.  We saw Mater twice.  I hope it is comfortable for the drivers who sit in those things through the character stops, although it is probably more comfortable than say the Pooh costume.  Xander really enjoyed seeing them drive around though, so it was a really nice touch.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I like the look of that souvenir cup!  It looks fantastic.  And I'm thinking that we're getting closer to night shots and neons of CL! 


It may not be til September 2013 before I get back to Cali.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I honestly do not think 40 mintues for LFT is that bad.  With the breakdown and our rider swap, we nearly tripled that.  The popcorn line stinks, so you will probably hear about that one for a while.  It is so nice of you to offer the cone.  I may take you up on that.  Crap did bring up the citypass today, so I think he may know something I do not.  He also said that he wants Connor to see the other parks just like Xander did.  We may have to take a few non Disney trips.
> 
> We got a Lightning popcorn bucket.  It is really neat.  The lights came on a few minutes after 8pm the night we were there.  As soon as we saw them, we rushed over to the WoC viewing area to get our seats.  We got pictures of the mini tractor but the lighting there is a little off with all sun on one side and shading on the other side.  We need to try again on our next trip.  I also want to ride LFT again.  It was the only Cars Land ride I only got to ride once.  I like how Lightning and Mater alternate.  We saw Mater twice.  I hope it is comfortable for the drivers who sit in those things through the character stops, although it is probably more comfortable than say the Pooh costume.  Xander really enjoyed seeing them drive around though, so it was a really nice touch.



You are right Kim that 40 minutes is not that long. Maybe just because we were at the preview and the line wasn't moving really fast and it felt like we were in line for a long time. We just didn't wanted to spend a quarter of our time at the preview waiting for one ride. Every minute at CL during the preview was important. No question that I will hear about the popcorn line for a long time. Maybe I need to avoid Cozy Cone 5 line with my DA so she won't be nagging me about it. When I go back to the DLR in August or later on in the future, just PM me and I can get you the cone at CL. It's a good idea to go to other parks when you go back to SoCal. Not only the DLR, you got Universal Studios & Sea World. I haven't been to those parks in ages, but I just like going to the DLR whenever I go to SoCal.

Nice to hear that you got the Lightning McQueen bucket during your trip. I just love looking at it at home. My DA also bought one and she uses it as a candy bucket at work. Glad that you were in CL when the lights came on after 8pm. If you saw the movie and it was just like the same thing. I am now thinking of being in CL for every time at night to see RS light up at night and hear "Life Could be Dream". At least you head on over to PP for WoC that night. How was your view of WoC that night and did you get to enjoy the show? I'm sorry to hear about the mini tractor picture not turning out great. Hopefully you will get a good one when you go back. LFT is a nice ride and it was fun. It is neat that Mater and McQueen alternate in front of the Cozy Cone Motel. I would say that it is not comfortable for the drivers in McQueen and Mater since being in those vehicles without AC is very hot. 




PrincessInOz said:


> I like the look of that souvenir cup!  It looks fantastic.  And I'm thinking that we're getting closer to night shots and neons of CL!
> 
> 
> It may not be til September 2013 before I get back to Cali.



The souvenir cone cup is very nice. I bought three cups during the preview and they look good on my fireplace with some other Disney memorabilia's. We're almost getting closer to the nighttime pictures of CL. So stay tune tonight and they might be on the next post.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 19*​
I last left off around CL until it was time to see it all light up at night. This is one of the main reasons I want to see Radiator Springs light up at night just like watching the movie. We still have a few minutes until it was time for the light up, so my DA and I kept walking around CL until it was time.

While we were waiting, I took some pics of the home's of the Cars characters.

Mater's sign





Right across from Mater's Junkyard Jamboree was Fillmore's Taste-In 

























After looking around Fillmore's Taste-In, we walked back down towards RS





There were some people waiting around RS for the lights to come on










Sarge's Surplus Hut





My DA didn't want to keep walking so she got a bench right by the Cozy Cone Motel while I kept walking around RS





Cozy Cone Motel sign and part of Cadillac Range















I went back to the Cozy Cone to get some pics inside Sally's front desk building





Some of the lines at the Cozy Cone were still long





Inside the front desk which had cones everywhere















So I kept walking around RS after seeing the Cozy Cone





The lines are not that short when I was around the area





Almost getting dark and the lights should be on shortly










Not too crowded around Luigis Casa Della Tires





Traffic light still blinking yellow and almost time for the lights





That it for this post and I will be back with more tonight.


----------



## tksbaskets

What great updates!  I am still amazed at the detail in CL.  Even the fencing had cone designs.

I love the cone cup that had your coke in it.  It was fun to see a picture of you holding it in the TR 

Looking forward to seeing CL with the lights on!  

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> What great updates!  I am still amazed at the detail in CL.  Even the fencing had cone designs.
> 
> I love the cone cup that had your coke in it.  It was fun to see a picture of you holding it in the TR
> 
> Looking forward to seeing CL with the lights on!
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. It is so amazing how the Imagineers got every little detail of Radiator Springs town from the buildings, light poles, etc. It was neat to see the fences that had cones at the Cozy Cone where it didn't have the fence in the movie.

The cone cup was neat and I just couldn't resist of not buying one. As you know that I don't get too many pictures with me in it, but I just had to show you that I did get a cone cup during the preview.

The light up of RS will be coming shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 20*​
Now we are back with more from CL preview. It was about 10 more minutes until 8pm and see RS light up at night. My DA was waiting around the Cozy Cone Motel area while I was taking more pics of RS until it was time to see RS light up. Here are pics while we were waiting.

I was right at the back side of the Cozy Cone and I got some more pics of Lizzie's Curios shop on the side





Leaning Tower of Tires





Ramones House of Body Art building. Some of the neon lights are on inside the window display





Flo's V8 Cafe





When you look down towards Cozy Cone, you can see a sign in that direction was towards Pacific Wharf and PP





Lizzie's RS Curios Store. I really like those signs as well as the gas pumps















Now heading down towards Town Hall





LFT Festival Today sign 




















Now back at Town Hall





Stanley Statue










It was almost getting darker and time for the light up





Same down towards Radiator Springs





Over at RSR, the wait time was only at 25 minutes which was way down since we rode it at 45 minutes





RSR FP distribution sign





Now I head on over towards the exit area to Pacific Wharf to see Ornament Valley until it was time to head on back to me DA.










Flo's V8 Cafe





Ramones House of Body Art Sign










That's it for this post and I will be back with more and it is coming soon everyone.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 21*​
Sorry that it is taking so long since I have so many pics before the lights turned on that night. So we are back to CL while we were waiting for the lights to turn on at Radiator Springs. 

While my DA was waiting around the Cozy Cone, I went around Radiator Springs to get a lot of pictures. I last left off at Ramones House of Body Art shop and I was on my way to see Ornament Valley towards Pacific Wharf entrance.

Ramones House of Body Art side entrance





Now passing Flo's V8 Cafe





Heading on over to see Ornament Valley




















Mind your Speed





There's a race going on at RSR










Just in a minute another race was going on















It was almost 8pm & I head on over to my DA back at the Cozy Cone to see RS light up at night. 

I met up with my DA and when it was around 8pm and we were waiting for the lights to turn on and hear the music "Life Could be Dream" just like in the movie. There were a lot of other people waiting around the area just like us. While we were waiting, I took some pics around the area where we were waiting to see RS light up. I didn't use my camera to take pictures during the music since I used my video camera to videotape the music while it was playing.





















Around 8:05pm, "Life Could be Dream" music started to play and the buildings in Radiator Springs started to light up. I didn't get any pics while we were listening to the music. I did videotape the time when it was playing. But when I was videotaping the music, I didn't keep my camera steady so I am not going to put the video up on youtube. I will think about loading it on youtube.

While the music was playing, my DA wanted to head on over to RSR to ride it for the 2nd time that night and it was a good chance that the line would be really short since most of the people are at the center of RS to listen to "Life Could be Dream".

When we got to RSR entrance, I put away my video camera and now taking pics of the neon light signs at CL.

So my first pic was the RSR FP distribution sign which was neat and colorful.





RSR entrance sign which the car was all light up and the wait time was only 25 mintues which was short.





So we head on over to RSR to ride it again. I didn't get too many pics of the queue since I got most of them, but I did get some nighttime pics in the line.










Some of the mountain had different color which was neat

























I will have on the next post what side we went on during RSR and more pics of RS light up at night.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 22*​
I last left off at RSR while we were riding it for the 2nd time that day. I was hoping to get Luigi's side during the ride since we went Ramone's side three times during our previews. So I was hoping we could get that side on this ride. It was also during the time when the lights at Radiator Springs is all light up. So after Radiator Springs Racers, we will head on back to the town and get pics of the lights.

We only had to wait about 20 minutes which was shorter then the projected time at 25 minutes to get on RSR. When we got to the loading zone, we got a front row spot which was nice which was the 3rd time out of four attempts. 

This time we got a light blue car as our ride vehicle and we were hoping that we would get Luigis side.

When we got to the McQueen and Sally, we were heading on over to Luigi's side and we were both excited to see Luigi's side. My first impression of Luigi's side is that it is way better then Ramone's side where they show a video of Ramone and Flo. But Luigi side had a AA Luigi and Guido. When we got to the point where they were changing the tires, the car moved up and down a few times until they showed us with white wall tires.

Here are some pics from Luigi side















Unfortunately we didn't win the race, but we were so glad that we got to see Luigi's side on RSR. So we completed our rides at CL which was to ride RSR and go on both sides, LFT, & MJJ. 

When we got off, we head on over to the photopass and see our picture during RSR.










We exited RSR and now through the exit queue of RSR and got some great pics of Cadillac Range at night. It was even more beautiful at night with the lights on at Cadillac Range.













































There was barely any people walking through RSR lines




















Now we were back at the main entrance of RSR. My DA wanted to go back on RSR since the wait time was only 15 minutes so we decided to head on back to RSR again. On the way back to the entrance, I got a few more pics of the signs and light up buildings.















FP Distribution sign





The single rider line was only 5 minute while the stand-by was only 15 minutes which sold us to go back to ride RSR.















I will be back with more from our third time riding RSR during the preview.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Look at all that gorgeous night lighting.  You did a great job on it Bret. I'm positively salivating at the thought of being able to photoshoot in that kind of conditions!


----------



## tksbaskets

Great night pictures!!  I was LOL when I saw your ride picture from RSR.  You were shooting video and had a great pose. EXCELLENT! 

It's great that you were able to have two RSR rides in a row because the line wasn't very long.

CL is spectacular looking at night with the neon.  So nice that is is so different from Paradise Pier at night.

Can't wait to go!
TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Look at all that gorgeous night lighting.  You did a great job on it Bret. I'm positively salivating at the thought of being able to photoshoot in that kind of conditions!



Thank you PiO. It was so amazing at night to see Cadillac Range all light up. But this is only the beginning during that night.




tksbaskets said:


> Great night pictures!!  I was LOL when I saw your ride picture from RSR.  You were shooting video and had a great pose. EXCELLENT!
> 
> It's great that you were able to have two RSR rides in a row because the line wasn't very long.
> 
> CL is spectacular looking at night with the neon.  So nice that is is so different from Paradise Pier at night.
> 
> Can't wait to go!
> TK



Thank you TK. I try to do a lot of different poses on RSR. I have done three different ones which was funny, but I forgot to take picture of the 2nd one and 5th one. 

I do appreciate my DA that we rode RSR a 2nd time while the wait time was only 15 minutes. It would be nice if the wait time was like that now RSR is open to the public.

Cl is so amazing at night and I'm about to post the next post of the TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 23*​
I left off last around RSR after we got off. It was dark time and the lights at CL were on and it looked even better then I expected at night. I didn't go see the other part of the town because we were about to ride RSR again after seeing the wait time only 15 minutes so that took us back to RSR.

We head on in towards RSR line. It was around 8:40pm when we went back on RSR.















We just went by flying through the queue of RSR, way faster then the last time we rode it.





Then we hit a stop right at the outside of the House of Oil Bottles















A big difference awhile ago when the line was at 25 mintues and now it is empty on the left hand side










A look at the waterfall





Now the bridge from the queue





The lights on 










RSR warning sign





When we got to the loading zone, we were in the back side of the car which I didn't mind since we only had to wait about 15 minutes to get on. We got a light blue car to match the colors of Sally. When we rode RSR on the 3rd time that night, the people in front of us (if you already watch my video of Radiator Springs Racers (Full Ride HD) - 6/10/12 on youtube) that they were full of energy. We got to go on Luigi's side and glad that we went on that side on the third try that night.  We did win the race which was nice, but the day turned out great that we went towards Luigi's side.

After getting off RSR and heading we just passed the photopass since we plan on seeing Radiator Springs at night.

I didn't take any pics of the exit of RSR since I was videotaping the exit at night. 

When we got out of RSR exit queue, we decided to go on over to Ramone's House of Body Art store to purchase our merchandise that night. My DA was getting tired that night and it was a good idea to purchase our merchandise since I have a Premium AP. 

So we head on over to the store. I didn't get any pics since I was videotaping. When we we got to the store, we bought about over $200 worth of merchandise at the store. I bought Ramone's Low & Slow button shirt, Radiator Springs Racers attraction poster, CL lanyard, RSR attraction poster shirt, CL Mickey Ears, CL antena balls, & pins at the store. That was a big shopping for the two of us and we did save some money since I used my Premium AP.

After we got all of our merchandise at Ramone's, my DA decided to head on back to the hotel since she was tired from the preview. I asked her if she wanted to stay for some time to see all the buildings at night, but she said that she will see it when we walked back and forth down Radiator Springs.

So now here are pics of Radiator Springs at night with the neon lights and lights at night.

Ramone's House of Body Art















Now over to Flo's V8 Cafe





Flo's V8 Cafe neon light sign










A look at Luigis Casa Della Tires with the neon lights on





Lizzie's Radiator Springs Curios Shop with the lights on










A look back at Flo's V8 Cafe. Even around 9pm Flo's V8 still looks busy at night










That's it for now on this post and I will be back with more from CL at night.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 24*​
We left off at CL being at nighttime and the lights were on. It was even better then I thought when the lights came on at night. There were all colorful and just like in the movie, the Imagineers capture the buildings in Radiator Springs so well.

Now with more pics from CL.

Flo's V8 Cafe










A look down towards Cadillac Range and the town of Radiator Springs





Another lookat Flo's V8 Cafe





The line at Flo's was now walkable then awhile ago when we were in the line at RSR















Ornament Valley Mechanical clinic





When it was around 9:30pm, Magical fireworks has started at DL.





A look at Magical from the Cozy Cone Motel

























A look at the Cozy Cone Motel sign










Another look at the Cozy Cone Motel with McQueen at the meet & greet area















A look at Flo's and Ramone's buildings





Doc Hudson Dr. Of Internal Combustion door




















Sarge's Surplus Hut sign





That's it for this post and I will be back with more from CL at night.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 25*​
Now back with more pics from CL at night. I left off at Sarge's Surplus taking pictures of the buildings at CL. So enjoy the pics from CL at night.

A look at CL towards GRR.










Mater's Junkyard Jamboree










Tow Mater sign which didn't have any neon lights, but still looks good at night





Fillmores Taste-In Fuel sign





Magical was still running when I was taking pics of CL. It was right by MJJ where I took these pics.










My DA decied to leave at the point where we were right by MJJ since she also planed to see BVS at night. So we parted from MJJ and so I stayed at CL to take more pics until it was time to see WoC at 11:15pm for the private viewing. 

MJJ





Magical from CL















More pics of MJJ





A look at Fillmores Taste-In across the street





Magical was over at DL and I just kept going around CL until it was time for WoC at 11:15pm

RS welcome sign when you enter CL right at the main entrance





A look down towards RS & Cadillac Range





Back at Fillmores Taste-In for more pics










It looked quiet at Fillmores Taste-In

























Another look at Tow Mater Junkyard Jamboree










That's it for tonight at CL and I will be back with more tomorrow morning.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Wow!  Lovely night shots of the fluoro.  

I'm so happy to see that Disney completely got RS looking like the movie.  Great shots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

sooo  & racy, , thanks for inviting us! 

...hello!, fear friend, we're back~

aulani was better than our imjinations! & our 3 days @ 
disneyland..were great...in too many ways to count,



here a few examples, .....the ariel girl came over to our daughter.
she wanted her to know how much she admired her hair. go
figure, , but my daughter said "gingers" stick together. 

don't know how we got so lucky, but we were up front & dead 
center for woc. and we had special guests beside us, mr. &
mrs claus. ha! he gave me his "card".  

both days were picture prefect. as you might remember, we
like to take pictures of the "poster window" to marked our
stay. this time it was "lady & the tramp." the next day, we got 
"brave." 

speaking of, we had a good encounter with her... she made 
out the connection between my daughter & hers red hair. 
but also her picture book! other guests did this too. 

did you see the venus eclipse? i climbed the top of diamond 
head. i was popular because i was the only one with the 
protected eye wear.  

where to get the best shave ice on earth? matsumoto, haleiwha
hawaii, , needless to say , i had several -even white 
 !

we also ate @ several "food vs man" locations. 

oh, the disney channel was recording some kind of special. 
one of the stars noticed my daughter and was kind enough to
give her some attentions/ & posed for pictures /movies. he
was the h/m show with m.cyrus...have you ever seen it? 

we didn't know this, but once a year..they decorate the 
emperor's statute. it was while we were there! 

what i learn? it's really cool body surfing with the sea turtles! 



making friends create extra  @ h. bay. after we
parted, & were snorkling...they were waving us to were 
they found the turtles.  

driving..was    & crazy .   or maybe it just me.
exits for example, had different numbers pending the direction
you are traveling. 

the Arizona memorial has special meanings for us. my uncle
was there dec. 7th, 1941. but his ship, the indy was not. it was
out to sea, but he was there training the Arizona crew for 
damage control. later he missed the indy last mission because 
he was injure by a japanese  mortal. ( he is 100 % service 
connected ). they were happy to get a copy of the local 
paper doing his story back in 1981. 

while we did many things, we also spent several days doing 
"nothing" @ aluani. it's everything a resort can be, & more
liked a destination in itself- instead of a resort....it's truly
a complex honoring a culture experience. one day, 
a monk seal came ashore. he even has a name, "bennie".  
but who could blame him? aulani is a paradise! 


thanks again for letting us see the new cars land.  

i guess, the best way to get fast passes...is to be a speed racer?

sorry, for the pun,


----------



## kmedina

Great evening shots.  The neon really is beautiful although it is so lovely in the daytime too.  I am glad you got Luigi's side twice.  We hope to get it when we return.  The lines were just too much to deal with to ride it more than twice this last trip.  I love the flashing yellow street light.  The office at the Cozy Cone Motel looks neat.  The doors were locked to get inside.  I know because I tried to open them.

Love all of the empty pictures of Cars Land.  It looks like everyone was at the Cozy Cone Motel though!  How nice to see Stanley with no one in the background.  We waited forever to get him to ourselves last trip, except during EE on our second day.  All of the other people were smart enough to get on rides while I had the boys and Crap was in the RSR fastpass line.


It is funny that your camera is blocking your face in the ride picture.  Crap took a video during ours and was afraid his face would be blocked.  Xander had to use the restroom, so I told him to go buy the picture while I took Xander.  Crap's face was not blocked but Xander's was!  The front seat is not a good place for small ones, because the windshield blocks their face.  We requested the back seat on the second ride, so you can see his face in that one.  

Glad you and your DA got mostly front seats, since that is what you wanted.  We will always request the back seat until Xander gets taller although he was upset that he did not get to drive the second time.  Since we lost the second time and won the first time, I joked that maybe he should have drove!

It is cool that you can see Magical from Cars Land.  If Crap ever allows us in the park that late, I would love to see it from there.



mvf-m11c said:


> When I go back to the DLR in August or later on in the future, just PM me and I can get you the cone at CL.
> 
> How was your view of WoC that night and did you get to enjoy the show? I'm sorry to hear about the mini tractor picture not turning out great.



Thanks.  I will.  That is so nice of you to do that.

We arrived about 45-50 minutes before WoC and were surprised to find decent seats.  Everyone must have been in Cars Land just before the show, because that place got even more packed than usual that night.  My family was already there and told us to sit with them.  Xander and I did while Connor sat with my Dad in the handicapped section (he insisted). There was hardly anyone in that upper section at the time.  Everyone who arrived early was in the first section, the wet section.  We got really wet too, so we should have sat in the first section anyway.  Crap was the only one with not so great seats.  He wanted to sit with our stroller behind everyone.  A lot of people came in after us and got in front of him.  You can see their heads in the pictures he took.  A really tall person arrived right before the show started and stood in front of him.  That was his fault though, because he could have sat with us and chose not to.  A very thin lady did try to stand in front of my sister at the last minute.  She squeezed the rope in and just stood there until my sister asked her to allow the kids in our group to see and for some personal space since she was right up on her.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Wow!  Lovely night shots of the fluoro.
> 
> I'm so happy to see that Disney completely got RS looking like the movie.  Great shots and thanks for sharing.



Thank you PiO. I know you been looking forward to this part of the trip report with the light up at Radiator Springs.

Every time I see these pics, it is just like we were in the movie at Radiator Springs. Your welcome.




Lil' Grumpy said:


> sooo  & racy, , thanks for inviting us!
> 
> ...hello!, fear friend, we're back~
> 
> aulani was better than our imjinations! & our 3 days @
> disneyland..were great...in too many ways to count,
> 
> 
> 
> here a few examples, .....the ariel girl came over to our daughter.
> she wanted her to know how much she admired her hair. go
> figure, , but my daughter said "gingers" stick together.
> 
> don't know how we got so lucky, but we were up front & dead
> center for woc. and we had special guests beside us, mr. &
> mrs claus. ha! he gave me his "card".
> 
> both days were picture prefect. as you might remember, we
> like to take pictures of the "poster window" to marked our
> stay. this time it was "lady & the tramp." the next day, we got
> "brave."
> 
> speaking of, we had a good encounter with her... she made
> out the connection between my daughter & hers red hair.
> but also her picture book! other guests did this too.
> 
> did you see the venus eclipse? i climbed the top of diamond
> head. i was popular because i was the only one with the
> protected eye wear.
> 
> where to get the best shave ice on earth? matsumoto, haleiwha
> hawaii, , needless to say , i had several -even white
> !
> 
> we also ate @ several "food vs man" locations.
> 
> oh, the disney channel was recording some kind of special.
> one of the stars noticed my daughter and was kind enough to
> give her some attentions/ & posed for pictures /movies. he
> was the h/m show with m.cyrus...have you ever seen it?
> 
> we didn't know this, but once a year..they decorate the
> emperor's statute. it was while we were there!
> 
> what i learn? it's really cool body surfing with the sea turtles!
> 
> 
> 
> making friends create extra  @ h. bay. after we
> parted, & were snorkling...they were waving us to were
> they found the turtles.
> 
> driving..was    & crazy .   or maybe it just me.
> exits for example, had different numbers pending the direction
> you are traveling.
> 
> the Arizona memorial has special meanings for us. my uncle
> was there dec. 7th, 1941. but his ship, the indy was not. it was
> out to sea, but he was there training the Arizona crew for
> damage control. later he missed the indy last mission because
> he was injure by a japanese  mortal. ( he is 100 % service
> connected ). they were happy to get a copy of the local
> paper doing his story back in 1981.
> 
> while we did many things, we also spent several days doing
> "nothing" @ aluani. it's everything a resort can be, & more
> liked a destination in itself- instead of a resort....it's truly
> a complex honoring a culture experience. one day,
> a monk seal came ashore. he even has a name, "bennie".
> but who could blame him? aulani is a paradise!
> 
> 
> thanks again for letting us see the new cars land.
> 
> i guess, the best way to get fast passes...is to be a speed racer?
> 
> sorry, for the pun,



It's nice to hear from you Lil' Grumpy and glad to hear that you had a great trip at the Aulani and 3 day trip to DL.

That is neat that Ariel came over to your daughter and admired her hair. You did mention about that before I believe on the DCL.

Glad that you got a good spot to see WoC that night and must have been neat to see Mr. & Mrs. Claus.

Nice that you got the picture windows at the Emporium.

I did see the Venus eclipse and it was amazing that day.

That must have been neat during your trip that Disney was recording some kind of special event. I don't really watch the Disney channel a lot, I mostly watch the History channel or ESPN. That was really nice that one of the stars came up to your daughter and talked to her.

I was amazed by your story of your uncle was at Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7th, 1941 and was a crew member during that time. That was neat that he was training the Arizona crew for damage control. Thank you for the great story on your uncle.

Glad to hear that you had a great time at the Aulani. 

Your welcome and glad you enjoyed my TR during the preview. It was really nice that it wasn't that crowded and we got on rides with little wait time.

I heard that you to get RSR FP early in the morning or you won't get one after 10am which is crazy.




kmedina said:


> Great evening shots.  The neon really is beautiful although it is so lovely in the daytime too.  I am glad you got Luigi's side twice.  We hope to get it when we return.  The lines were just too much to deal with to ride it more than twice this last trip.  I love the flashing yellow street light.  The office at the Cozy Cone Motel looks neat.  The doors were locked to get inside.  I know because I tried to open them.
> 
> Love all of the empty pictures of Cars Land.  It looks like everyone was at the Cozy Cone Motel though!  How nice to see Stanley with no one in the background.  We waited forever to get him to ourselves last trip, except during EE on our second day.  All of the other people were smart enough to get on rides while I had the boys and Crap was in the RSR fastpass line.
> 
> 
> It is funny that your camera is blocking your face in the ride picture.  Crap took a video during ours and was afraid his face would be blocked.  Xander had to use the restroom, so I told him to go buy the picture while I took Xander.  Crap's face was not blocked but Xander's was!  The front seat is not a good place for small ones, because the windshield blocks their face.  We requested the back seat on the second ride, so you can see his face in that one.
> 
> Glad you and your DA got mostly front seats, since that is what you wanted.  We will always request the back seat until Xander gets taller although he was upset that he did not get to drive the second time.  Since we lost the second time and won the first time, I joked that maybe he should have drove!
> 
> It is cool that you can see Magical from Cars Land.  If Crap ever allows us in the park that late, I would love to see it from there.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I will.  That is so nice of you to do that.
> 
> We arrived about 45-50 minutes before WoC and were surprised to find decent seats.  Everyone must have been in Cars Land just before the show, because that place got even more packed than usual that night.  My family was already there and told us to sit with them.  Xander and I did while Connor sat with my Dad in the handicapped section (he insisted). There was hardly anyone in that upper section at the time.  Everyone who arrived early was in the first section, the wet section.  We got really wet too, so we should have sat in the first section anyway.  Crap was the only one with not so great seats.  He wanted to sit with our stroller behind everyone.  A lot of people came in after us and got in front of him.  You can see their heads in the pictures he took.  A really tall person arrived right before the show started and stood in front of him.  That was his fault though, because he could have sat with us and chose not to.  A very thin lady did try to stand in front of my sister at the last minute.  She squeezed the rope in and just stood there until my sister asked her to allow the kids in our group to see and for some personal space since she was right up on her.



Thank you Kim. It is great at night just like during the day. I would choose the nighttime over the day since I love that scene at night in the movie with McQueen and Sally. I was glad that we got to go on Luigi's side during the 2nd and 3rd try that night. Hopefully the lines at RSR will be manageable when you go back to Anaheim. The yellow flashing light is neat during the day. The office at the Cozy Cone was great as well, it would have been nice if they can let people go inside, but it is just for decorations.

CL did look empty that night and was great. Cozy Cone Motel did look quite busy for most of the time that day. Can't get tired of Stanley statue at Town Hall. 

I know what you are saying that part of my face was blocked off during the 2nd time that day. But I didn't know where the camera was for the Luigi side was on and I thought that it was just like the Ramone's side. I at least still got a picture of me and my DA during that ride. Did you get the photopass picture of RSR?

We got front seats on 3 of the 5 times that we rode RSR. All of them were great and enjoyable. Mostly everyone wants to be in the front side on any ride. Maybe the next time you ride RSR, you should request a front so Xander won't be upset. 

It was nice to see Magical from CL & hopefully you will get to see it from there. I thought when we were in CL that we won't see it since GRR was blocking it. But you can see through the cracks.

Your welcome. Just tell me when I go down in August if my DB can go.

You did arrive early for WoC and glad that you got nice viewings of the show. I was surprise to hear that Crap didn't want to be with you for the show and had to watch it with people in front of him. You got to be careful with those last second people when the show starts and they try to force their way in while you and other people have staked out that spot for about an hour to half an hour. I really hate those kind of people that try to force their way in order to see WoC. I'm sorry to hear about that rude lady that try to stand in front of your sister at the last minute. Ever since I seen WoC back in 2010, we had a few people that try to force their way in. Mostly, I am at the fire hydrant spot in the blue section which is my preferred spot to see the show.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 26*​
Now back with more pics from CL during the preview on Sunday night. It was a very nice night where it was a little cold that night. The great thing is that I got to stay in CL during the preview. 

When it was around 10pm, one of the CM's were telling people that the 10:15pm WoC show was about to begin. I was wondering why the CM's were letting the guests during the preview to head on over to PP to see WoC when it was suppose to be at 11:15pm for the private viewing. They said that there was no 11:15pm private viewing of WoC and we got a viewing area for the people at the preview at 10:15pm. I knew that I was not happy to hear that there wasn't a private viewing of WoC at 11:15pm as said on the site. So I decided not to go over to PP since I have seen WoC plenty of times and the new Brave segment was not part of the show until June 15th. So I just stayed in CL for the preview.

Now back to pics from that night at CL.





Fillmore's house which is colorful at night















Now I head on over back to the buildings





Sarge's Surplus Hut















I head on over to the Cozy Cone for more nighttime pictures.










It wasn't busy as it was before, but there still were a lot of people in line










Cozy Cone 3





Cozy Cone 4





Cozy Cone 5 Popcone is still busy that night















Lizzie's Curios shop side signs















Flo's V8 Cafe















Flo's V8 Cafe looked quite empty that night when it was around 10pm. I was thinking of going inside to get some pie, but I was concentrating of getting pics at CL instead.





That is it for this post and I will be back with more tonight.


----------



## kmedina

More excellent shots.  Those cones were crazy busy even at night.  I bet not many people visited all 5 in one day like I did.  At least they got their cone cups, so it was worth it.  I would have passed on World of Color too.  It is a shame they changed the advertised time.  Paying $15 an hour to see Cars Land, then leaving before the time is over to watch WoC makes no sense to me.  Hopefully, others left so the crowds got lighter (even though it was not too crowded to begin with).  I wonder if the ride lines would have been more crowded if people did not spend so much time in line at the cones and Flo's.



mvf-m11c said:


> Did you get the photopass picture of RSR?
> 
> Maybe the next time you ride RSR, you should request a front so Xander won't be upset.



We bought both of our pictures.  

I am posting them, so you can see why we did not let Xander sit up front the second time.  The funny thing is he was slated for the front both times, but I wanted at least one picture where you could actually see him!


----------



## tksbaskets

Excellent ride pictures kmedina 

Bret your pictures of CL at night are just great!


----------



## kmedina

tksbaskets said:


> Excellent ride pictures kmedina



Thank you.  I just we could have seen Xander's face in the first one.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> More excellent shots.  Those cones were crazy busy even at night.  I bet not many people visited all 5 in one day like I did.  At least they got their cone cups, so it was worth it.  I would have passed on World of Color too.  It is a shame they changed the advertised time.  Paying $15 an hour to see Cars Land, then leaving before the time is over to watch WoC makes no sense to me.  Hopefully, others left so the crowds got lighter (even though it was not too crowded to begin with).  I wonder if the ride lines would have been more crowded if people did not spend so much time in line at the cones and Flo's.
> 
> 
> 
> We bought both of our pictures.
> 
> I am posting them, so you can see why we did not let Xander sit up front the second time.  The funny thing is he was slated for the front both times, but I wanted at least one picture where you could actually see him!



Thank you Kim. Even at night most of the cones were busy. There were a lot of people during the preview that bought the souvenir cone cups and it was the one merchandise that almost everyone bought. When I found about it that night and there wasn't a private viewing of WoC at 11:15pm and trying to get the people at the preview to head on over to PP for the 2nd show of WoC at 10:15pm didn't make any sense. I was really disappointed that there wasn't a 11:15pm WoC show and had to pay a additional $15 to see it at 10:15pm during the preview time which wasn't worth it. But I still enjoyed the nighttime at CL & BVS. There were some people that did leave around 10:00pm that were heading on out of CL. I think that when the lines were crowded at the Cozy Cone and Flo's the ride wait times were decent times. 

I understand what you are saying that Xander face is covered up when riding the front of RSR. So it did make sense to have him in the back so you can get a picture of him. I really like your photopass pics of RSR. Who were those other people in the car with you, Xander and Crap?




tksbaskets said:


> Excellent ride pictures kmedina
> 
> Bret your pictures of CL at night are just great!



Thank you TK.

Sorry for not posting tonight since I have been busy tonight with work. I will have the next post up tomorrow morning.


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> Who were those other people in the car with you, Xander and Crap?



My FIL is sitting next to Xander in the first picture.  The other two are single riders.

I think the people in the first row of our second car were also single riders, because I do not remember them from the line.  There was a group of three in front of us who requested the front row while we requested the back row, but they were in the car we raced against.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great shots of Fillmore's house.  Love the colour changes in your shots!


Nice pics of you Kimberley. Hope to see those pictures on your new TR too!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> My FIL is sitting next to Xander in the first picture.  The other two are single riders.
> 
> I think the people in the first row of our second car were also single riders, because I do not remember them from the line.  There was a group of three in front of us who requested the front row while we requested the back row, but they were in the car we raced against.



Your FIL looks happy in the ride as well as you. I'm glad that you all had a great time on RSR as it shown in the pictures. 




PrincessInOz said:


> Great shots of Fillmore's house.  Love the colour changes in your shots!



Thank you PiO. It was neat to see Fillmore's house change color at night.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 27*​
Now back with more pics from CL at night. It was past 10pm and some people were heading on out of CL towards Pacifc Wharf for the 10:15pm WoC show. I decided not to go since I have seen WoC plenty of times and was not happy to hear that there wasn't a private viewing of WoC at 11:15pm. So I used that time to spend more time at CL and later at BVS.

Lizzie's RS Curios Shop










With flash





It didn't look that busy that night which should be a good thing.





Luigis Casa Della Tires





Ramone's House of Body Art





Even at night the stop light still blinks yellow




















Luigis sign





A look back










Route 66 logo on the street















A look at Town Hall










Stanley statue




















I head on over to RSR to see what the wait time was like. It was really nice to go on RSR that night while the wait time was so short. I wished I went back on RSR that night, but I did enjoy riding it 3 times that day.





The wait time was only 15 minutes while the standby was only 5 minutes which is great










That's it for this morning and I will be back with more from CL.


----------



## wiscbugs

Love all the night pics of Carsland!  Can't wait to go in August!


----------



## mvf-m11c

wiscbugs said:


> Love all the night pics of Carsland!  Can't wait to go in August!



Thank you wiscbugs. Hope you have a great time when you go in August.


*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 28*​
We left off at RSR and after seeing the wait time, I decided to go around CL to take more pics. Later on after the trip, I do regret of not going back on since it was only 5 minute just to get on RSR that night.

While I was around RSR, I got some more nighttime pics of Cadillac Range.




















After looking at RSR, I moved on to my next area for taking pictures at CL. I went on over to towards Ornament Valley at RSR on the other side.

FP distribution area in the future for RSR.





Now leaving RSR





A look at the flowers at Town Hall










Neon light signs










Back at Ramone's and Flo's buildings

























A look on the side of Ramone's House of Body Art





The side of Flo's V8 Cafe





Now a look at Ornament Valley and Cadillac Range on the side entrance to Pacific Wharf.





They also had a side queue for RSR which wasn't used that day





Pics of Ornament Valley

























Very interesting that Mater was coming down from Pacific Wharf instead of coming from ABL side. I was wondering why Mater was coming from this direction then the other direction. But it was a great pic to have Mater with Ornament Valley in the picture.





I will be back with more later tonight.


----------



## kmedina

I love the night shots.  The darker it gets, the better the neon looks.  Wonder if Crap will ever let us stay there that light to view it.  The Route 66 on the ground and the flashing yellow lights were two of my favorite details.  I wonder if we will ever see a 5 minute SR or 15 minute standby line again.  Those pictures you got may be history in the making that are unlikely to be repeated.




PrincessInOz said:


> Nice pics of you Kimberley. Hope to see those pictures on your new TR too!



I will put them in my report, But I also wanted Bret to see why we wanted Xander to sit in the back the second time.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I love the night shots.  The darker it gets, the better the neon looks.  Wonder if Crap will ever let us stay there that light to view it.  The Route 66 on the ground and the flashing yellow lights were two of my favorite details.  I wonder if we will ever see a 5 minute SR or 15 minute standby line again.  Those pictures you got may be history in the making that are unlikely to be repeated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will put them in my report, But I also wanted Bret to see why we wanted Xander to sit in the back the second time.



Thank you Kim. You are right that when it got darker, the neon lights on the buildings are so amazing at night. You should tell Crap about it the next time you go to CL and see the neon lights at night. I would say that he will be impressed with the lights at CL. I would say that you might see the 5 minute SR & the 15 minute stand-by line (or 5 minutes) when you are at the front of the line when DCA opens during EMH or APEE. I doubt it that we will see those times for quite some time in the afternoon or night.

I understand why you put Xander in the back so you can get a photopass picture with him in it after the first time you rode RSR.


I also want to say that my DB, his GF, and I will be going to Anaheim next month on the 13th to 15th. That is a Monday to Wednesday which is a bit odd trip for me since I don't go on the weekdays where I go mostly on the weekends, but my DB and his GF can go on these dates since they are available. This will be a good opportunity for me to do some of the activities at CL & BVS that I didn't do during the preview (see Storyteller's statue and ride the Red Trolley). I also forgot to say that I am looking forward to riding the newly revamped Matterhorn with the new bobsleds. I am also taking advantage of the APEE and have got my dates for those morning on the 14th and 15th. I will have write a PTR until I finish this TR first.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 29*​
Now back with more pics from CL at night. I was right by Ornament Valley close to the exit towards Pacific Wharf and taking some pic that night of the Valley.





















Behind me when I was taking pictures of Ornament Valley was the back side of Flo's V8 Cafe. There was another part of the restaurant that has seating instead of the front or outside. I didn't get any pics of the backside of Flo's, but I did get a picture of Flo's V8 sign.





http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7113/7410230310_45ecbb2b8f_c.jpg/img]

A look at the waterfall at Ornament Valley of RSR.
[img]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7139/7410239446_748d952ccb_c.jpg






Another look at Cadillac Range




















I did have a pic of the backside of Flo's V8 Cafe





A look at the exit towards Pacific Wharf. There were quite a number of people leaving CL and I would guess that they were heading on over to PP or BVS.





Now back to Radiator Springs





Side of Flo's V8 Cafe










When I was walking back to Radiator Springs, Lightning McQueen was now heading towards my direction just like Mater just awhile ago. So it looks like McQueen is calling it for the night.





When I got back to Radiator Springs, it look even quieter then awhile ago. So it was a good time to enjoy CL this time at night. But I was planning on taking more pics around Radiator Springs. So next was Luigis Casa Della Tires.





When I was by Flo's, I was about to go in and get some dessert. But I wanted to get some more pics of CL at night. So I bypass Flo's to eat some pie. But I did get some more pics of Flo's V8 Cafe again.





It was almost empty that night















After going around Flo's, I head on back to the Cozy Cone Motel to see what the wait time was like and I also decided to get a drink that night. I wanted to get another cone cup for my friend who loves CL. 

The next post will be tomorrow.


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> You should tell Crap about it the next time you go to CL and see the neon lights at night.
> 
> I also want to say that my DB, his GF, and I will be going to Anaheim next month on the 13th to 15th. That is a Monday to Wednesday which is a bit odd trip for me since I don't go on the weekdays where I go mostly on the weekends, but my DB and his GF can go on these dates since they are available. This will be a good opportunity for me to do some of the activities at CL & BVS that I didn't do during the preview (see Storyteller's statue and ride the Red Trolley). I also forgot to say that I am looking forward to riding the newly revamped Matterhorn with the new bobsleds. I am also taking advantage of the APEE and have got my dates for those morning on the 14th and 15th. I will have write a PTR until I finish this TR first.



I know, but I doubt he will listen.  He always wants to turn in early on vacation.

That is awesome Bret.  Even in the peak season, I am convinced weekdays are less busy than weekeneds.  That is one major benefit of those days.  You should be able to get everything you want.  I am so bummed that I forgot things like riding the trolley.  I am going to write down my musts next time, so I do not forget.  Once Crap gets more vacation time at his new job, I am hoping to but premium or premier passes to make more trips.


----------



## kmedina

Those pies in Flo's are fantasic, so I hope you made it back before closing.  Nice that you went to get a cone for your friend.  I am sure he loved it.  That is an excellent souvenir.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Just shared some of your pics with DH.  He's really impressed by CL and thinks he wants to check it out too.


----------



## kmedina

PrincessInOz said:


> Just shared some of your pics with DH.  He's really impressed by CL and thinks he wants to check it out too.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I know, but I doubt he will listen.  He always wants to turn in early on vacation.
> 
> That is awesome Bret.  Even in the peak season, I am convinced weekdays are less busy than weekeneds.  That is one major benefit of those days.  You should be able to get everything you want.  I am so bummed that I forgot things like riding the trolley.  I am going to write down my musts next time, so I do not forget.  Once Crap gets more vacation time at his new job, I am hoping to but premium or premier passes to make more trips.



Maybe if you try something to convince him to stay at CL at night so you all can see the lights. 

I know that weekdays are less busier then weekends. Plus at least the trip is not during the SoCal AP that are unblocked or it would be really crowded. After hearing from other DISer's and the other websites lately, CL & BVS are calming down quite a bit. That is a must do on my trip in August. Hopefully Crap will be able to get more vacation time so you can make plans for future trips. 




kmedina said:


> Those pies in Flo's are fantasic, so I hope you made it back before closing.  Nice that you went to get a cone for your friend.  I am sure he loved it.  That is an excellent souvenir.



I heard the pies are good. It was nice to get a cone for my friend since she likes the movie Cars and Sally Cabrera. 




PrincessInOz said:


> Just shared some of your pics with DH.  He's really impressed by CL and thinks he wants to check it out too.



Glad that you shared my pics to your DH. Maybe he will be convinced to take the whole family to go see CL so you can go on a future trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 30*​
Now back with more from CL that Sunday night. It was past 10pm and I was jsut wondering around CL to take any pics that I have missed at night. I mostly got everything at Radiator Springs except for some pics of LFT at night. I was thinking of riding LFT that night, but with little time of only less then a hour I had to use it wisely and get some pics.

I head on over to the Cozy Cone Motel to get some pics until it was time to call it for the night. Good thing that the Cozy Cone Motel didn't look that busy when I walked around it. I also got back in one of the lines to get the souvenir cup for my friend. I got myself a regular size souvenir cone cup instead of the large cups that I got the two times. My bag was so full that night with another cone cup, McQueen popcorn bucket, some mechandise that we bought at Ramone's House of Body Art and my usual camera equipment in my bag which was heavy. When my DA left, she had to bring some of the merchandise back to the room while I had to carry some of it in my bag.

The lines at the Cones were not that bad as like earlier, but they did have some people. I went in Cozy Cone 2 to get a drink and cone cup. I only had to wait about 3 minutes to get my souvenir cup so it was fast that night.





At night the cones light up which was neat










When I got my cup some of the lines were empty like Cone 4. But Cone 1, 2, 3, & 5 (of course) had some people in the line to get something to eat.





Light poles at night. I know that you would like these Deej.










Cozy Cone 1 stand










After being at the Cozy Cone to get my souvenir cup, I head on over to LFT and see it at night. But first, I head on over to see the entrance signs towards ABL entrance.





This is by far my favorite sign in CL just like you see in the movie Cars 2.





After taking some pics of the signs, I head on over to a side area to see LFT. It was quite busy that night at LFT, but it was nice to see it at night.










Also in the picture with Cadillac Range





After watching LFT, I head on back to the center of RS and get some more pics before I head on out.










The back side of Luigis Casa Della Tires which had different signs















I head on back to Mater's Junkyard Jaboree to get a pic of the baby tractor which I missed earlier that night. It wasn't that bad around 10:30pm that night and it seems like most of the people already left CL or at PP for the 10:15pm WoC show.










Here is the baby tractor picture





Now I went back towards TS to see what the wait time was for RSR and LFT. WHen I got to LFT and RSR the wait times were 15 mintues for RSR and 10 minutes for LFT. So the wait times were really great that time at night. But I wanted to get some time to take some pics of BVS at night so I plan on heading out of CL.




















After I got some pics around Town Hall right by Ramone's and Luigi's buildings, I head on out of CL going towards Pacific Wharf. When I looked at the time, I didn't have anytime to stop at Flo's V8 Cafe for some pie since I plan on using that time to get some nighttime pictures of BVS that night. So I had to skip it. It was difficult at first of not eating at Flo's since I have planned this for quite some time. But time goes by really quickly and all of a sudden I just had about 30 minutes to enjoy BVS.

I will be back with more later tonight and pics of BVS at night.


----------



## kmedina

Sorry you missed Flo's.  You will be back in less than a month, so I know you will rectify that.  I stood by those back pictures of Luigi's a lot while waiting for the rider swap.  I never thought to get a picture though.  You are still teaching me new things.  More awesome shots.  Looking forward to seeing your night shots of BVS.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Another nice set of pictures at night.  Love the neon.

Sorry you didn't make it to Flo's.  But your next time will be soon.  

Looking forward to seeing BVS at night.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Sorry you missed Flo's.  You will be back in less than a month, so I know you will rectify that.  I stood by those back pictures of Luigi's a lot while waiting for the rider swap.  I never thought to get a picture though.  You are still teaching me new things.  More awesome shots.  Looking forward to seeing your night shots of BVS.



It's okay. At least that is one of my must do when I go back next month. I can't wait to try those pie's. My mom is a good baker and does great desserts so I am hoping that Flo's pies are really good. I see that you saw those signs on the back of Luigis Casa Della Tires during the ride swap. Thank you Kim. The next post will be up shortly and the last one for the night.




PrincessInOz said:


> Another nice set of pictures at night.  Love the neon.
> 
> Sorry you didn't make it to Flo's.  But your next time will be soon.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing BVS at night.



Thank you PiO.

It was fin, but I will eat there the next trip. Hopefully it won't be so busy during dinner time.

The next post will be up shortly.

Oh yeah, I was going to ask you PiO about the setting for the fireworks when we shoot some at our block party. You did tell me to set the timer at 2 to 3 seconds and the aperture at f/11 through f16, I was wondering if that will be fine to use for the ground fireworks tonight? 

Thank you for your great tips.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 31*​
Now after getting mostly everything done at CL, (except for Flo's V8 Cafe) I started to head on out of CL and head on over to BVS for my nightitme pictures. It was a great night to be at CL with all the neon lights light up at night. I have been so excited to see Radiator Springs at night and it did exceed my expectations. The Imagineers did a great job on the details of Radiator Springs in Cars Land. This makes me even more excited to go back to CL and get some pics that I have missed during the previews. I did miss a couple of pictures during the preview that includes flowers, single signs on the buildings, and inside the restaurants and shops at CL. So the next trip will be a good trip to get some pics of what I missed.

But now I am heading on out of CL and over towards Pacific Wharf.

I passed through the mountains and over to Pacific Wharf.





Just like at ABL, they had a wooden wall preventing people from seeing CL and going on in.





I head on through to Ghirardelli Solda Fountain and Chocolate Shop to see it at night. I thought about getting some ice cream at night, but with little time, I had to get over to BVS to get some pics before it was 11pm.










But acutally, Ghirardelli was closed since the park was open till 10pm. DCA is not yet adjusted to the time change right now at 11pm. During our visit the parked open at 10am to 10pm. When I go back to DCA next month, Ghirardelli should be open at that time but not that night.





Now I was around BVS, but I was inside the preview and got some nice shots of the CCT at night. There was some people around the area since the park is already closed.










A look at the fountain at night





Now I was back at BVS during the preview and now it's time for the photo craziness until it was 11pm and the preview was over. When I got to BVS, it was really quiet that night and it was a good opportunity to get some pics until I leave. While I was in BVS, I went back to the stores to do some last minute shopping since we won't be allowed in BVS during Monday's AP preview. I really wanted to go during the preview on Monday, but it was even better with low crowds and nice weather. 

Trolley Treats entrance and sign















Elias & Company 





A look at Clarabelle's Ice Cream sign





And a look at Fiddler Fifer and Practical Cafe right next to Clarabelle's Ice Cream sign





Trolley Treats window





Fiddler, Fifer and Practical Cafe painted wall





Entrance to Trolley Treats store





I then head on over to the Elias and Company Store entrance to get some pics around the area.










A look down towards BVS. 

























That's it for this post and I will be back tomorrow with more. But right now, I am about to have my 4th of July block party with my neighbors. I will be back on later tonight.

Happy 4th of July.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Enjoy your block party!



mvf-m11c said:


> Oh yeah, I was going to ask you PiO about the setting for the fireworks when we shoot some at our block party. You did tell me to set the timer at 2 to 3 seconds and the aperture at f/11 through f16, I was wondering if that will be fine to use for the ground fireworks tonight?
> 
> Thank you for your great tips.



Yes, the same setting should work.  Although check the metering when you set up.  Depending on the ambient light, you might need to try the aperture around f/8 - 9.

Take a few at the start and check the pictures.  If they look blown out, dial back the aperture or reduce the time.  I tend to prefer changing the aperture so that I get longer trails.

Looking forward to seeing your pictures!



ETA - Check out this new-ish thread on the photoboard.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2951383  Most of the shooters are using a ND (9 stop) filter so that they can reduce the amount of light hitting the sensor and this allows them to open the shutter for longer.  But it is worth keeping an eye on it to see if anyone else posts from time to time.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Lovely pics of BVS at night.


----------



## kmedina

Happy 4th.  Have fun at your party.  I enjoyed your night time BVS pictures.  I tried to go to Ghiradelli but missed it as well.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Enjoy your block party!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the same setting should work.  Although check the metering when you set up.  Depending on the ambient light, you might need to try the aperture around f/8 - 9.
> 
> Take a few at the start and check the pictures.  If they look blown out, dial back the aperture or reduce the time.  I tend to prefer changing the aperture so that I get longer trails.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> ETA - Check out this new-ish thread on the photoboard.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2951383  Most of the shooters are using a ND (9 stop) filter so that they can reduce the amount of light hitting the sensor and this allows them to open the shutter for longer.  But it is worth keeping an eye on it to see if anyone else posts from time to time.



Thank you PiO.

Just finished cleaning everything and it was a fun night. We must have shot over 30 different fireworks in our 4th of July block party. 

I used the settings that you told me and some of them turned out great and some turned out bad. I will load them up tomorrow.

Thank you for your help. 

I will check out the thread tomorrow.




kmedina said:


> Happy 4th.  Have fun at your party.  I enjoyed your night time BVS pictures.  I tried to go to Ghiradelli but missed it as well.



Thank you Kim and same thing to you too. Thank you.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 32*​
Now back at BVS during the preview. It was a nice night and just about 20 minutes until 11pm, I stayed at BVS to do my picture taking until it was time to go back to the hotel and call it for the night. 

The night was great with about less then a hundred people out on the streets of BVS. The lights were on all around with the light poles, signs, and window displays showing all the great items to look through the windows. 






Right by the Elias & Company store





There is just so much to look at as well as taking pictures of the signs, ligth poles, etc. on BVS.




















Elias & Company building





Right across is Julius Katz & Sons store





Now I went across the street and got a picture of Elias & Company building










While I had some time in BVS until 11pm, I went inside Julius Katz & Sons store and I did get some pics of the store. I know that I said that I didn't get any pics from the other stores, but the CM's didn't have any problem with it so I got some pics.




















Since I did most of my shopping that night, I didn't buy anything else. I was just looking at the last second if I missed something that I wanted since I won't be back to shop at BVS or CL in August. So it was buy it now or wait till later. 

So I went back outside and got more pics of the buildings in BVS.

Window display from Elias & Company store










A look at the CCT





Chip & Dale were out on BVS taking pictures with the guests










It was almost 11pm, so I am about to head on out of the park and go back to the hotel to meet up with my DA. More pics from that night just as I was about to leave.










A look at the Big Top Toys sign and window display underneath the bridge.




















That's it for this post and I will be back to conclude Sunday preview of CL & BVS.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 10, 2012 Part 33*​
Now back with more pics from BVS at night. 

It was close to 11pm and I was about to head on out of DCA and back to the hotel. On the way out of the park, I did stop at the Elias & Company store to look for anything that I missed since I won't be able to buy the next day when it is for the AP preview that got lucky in the lottery.

There were still some people that night in BVS getting some pics during the preview. I mostly got everything on the two days of the preview and was looking forward to getting back to the room. 

When I was about to leave BVS that night, my feet started to get sore after being in DCA since 5pm that afternoon. I know that 6 hours is nothing compare to half a day in the park where you don't feel tired, but my body was still sore from Saturday. So I just have to last about 20 minutes in the park as well as walking back to BWAI.

At the front entrance of BVS, it looked even great at night with all the lights on as well as the Red Trolley. Even though the Red Trolley doesn't have any lights on the outside except for the head light. It looked great at night through the windows. 

A look at the monorail bridge.





Mortimer's Market





DCA Lockers










A look at the BVS Red Car Trolley sign










Los Feliz Five & Dime





Red Car Trolley




















Front entrance of Los Feliz Five & Dime store





Chamber of Commerce which is the Guest Relations building





Oswald's store 


















































Now I head on out of BVS and towards the esplanade. When I got out of the esplanade, it was around 11pm and DCA is already closed at 10pm. Good thing I left DCA before the 10:15pm WoC show since I didn't see the people behind me or at the esplanade.










It took about 8 minutes to get from the esplanade back to BWAI and call it for the night. My DA was still up watching TV while I unloaded all the stuff that I had with me during the preview. She also bought some more souvenirs during the preview. She told me that she stopped at Elias & Company store to buy some shirts from BVS and CL. So she was happy during her shopping. I could have saved her some money on the merchandise, but she didn't want me to cut my time of roaming around BVS and CL. So she did lose 10% on the discount since she was a DAP. But she had no problem with it.

I was up until midnight and called it for the night. I was on the CPU for awhile to upload all those pics that night. That concludes Sunday and now getting ready for Monday.

This was another great day at DCA during the preview of CL & BVS. This one was a good one where we got to see CL & BVS at night with the lights on. CL at night time surpassed my expectations with the lightings of Radiator Springs. 

We also got to ride Radiator Springs Racers three during the preview which was amazing and got to go through Luigi's side during the ride after going through Ramone's two times on Saturday. Got to ride Luigi's Flying Tires as our first ride that day and it was great like always. We didn't do Mater's Junkyard Jamboree since my DA didn't like it the first time where I accidentially bumbed into her on the ride.

This time we had the pretzel bites at the Cozy Cone Motel as well as getting few more souvenirs at the Cone that was the McQueen popcorn buckets and cone cups. It was disappointing that I didn't get the pie at Flo's V8 Cafe, but I had a great time going around CL during the preview. So on my next trip in August, that is one of my must do list and eat at Flo's and take a lot of pictures inside the restaurant.

I did take a lot of pictures that day. I must have too about 1000 pics of CL & BVS just on that Saturday. Most of them were random shots of both lands and some of them were getting the littlest details of the buildings, flowers, lights, etc. This was easily the most pics I have ever taken during a trip which surpassed the WDW last December during the Holday season. 

Now with BVS which was great during the day and night. I did get to go inside the Red Car Trolley which was neat and that is another must do next month. I also wanted to see the Storyteller's statue, but it was boxed up during the preview. So seeing the statue is another must do. I also thought about eating at Fiddler Fifer and Practical Cafe during the preview, but the choices were nothing special. So I might try something at that counter service. The lights at night were very nice.

I got to go to DL early that morning which I usually do and it was nice and quiet during a MM. I did get up late that day, but it was great to see the part empty. I thought it would be a little bit busier that morning. Most of the rides were walk-on's while I as always never take advantage of all the rides. I did go on BLAB, the monorial and the DLRR which I usually do everytime. I was hoping the Matterhorn would do a preview, but it didn't happen. So riding the Matterhorn is another must do. 

Even though I was also disappointed that DCA didn't do a 11:15pm private viewing of WoC for the preview guests, but I was not going to use my time at the preview to see WoC. I'm hoping that when they do something like this again in the future, that DLR needs to tell the people in advance that there is no WoC at 11:15pm and it has to be during the 2nd show.

This was a great day and now we are heading towards Monday. This day is mostly a relaxation day since we were hoping to get selected for the AP preview on Monday. But it wasn't the case. I was originally thinking after the AP lottery for Monday which we didn't get selected we were thinking of going back home to Sacramento on Monday instead of staying towards Tuesday. But since I had a free night on Saturday where I added that day for the preview, it was a good opportunity to stay at the DLR. The next day was also my DA birthday. So we had to stay for her to have a great birthday. So Monday is her birthday which she was excited to be with me at the DLR. It would have been if we got selected for the preview on Monday, but were happy of those two days on Saturday and Sunday.

We spent $250 together for the two days during the preview which is a lot of money just for 9 hours during the preview (this does not include time in BVS just for CL). This was well worth the money during the preview. 

That is it for Sunday and Monday will be up next tomorrow.


----------



## kmedina

Other than the Chamber of Commerce to get my papers stamped, I did not remember to enter any of those stores.  We were in DCA for two full park days, so I am not sure where all the time went.  Nice to see your pictures.  The Red Car Trolley looks awesome at night.  It would have been a nice birthday present for your DA to get selected at the last minute for the AP preview lottery, but I am glad you had the two previews.  Even though $250 is a lot, it really seems like you two got your money's worth.  You did so much more in nine hours than we did in two full days when it comes to Cars Land and BVS.  

I am looking forward to reading about your next visit and am curious to see hoe your Aunt spent her birthday down there.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I'm looking forward to the day when I can check out all those nice new stores.  

Sounds like your DA had a good time shopping in them; and how cool to be at DLR for her birthday.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Other than the Chamber of Commerce to get my papers stamped, I did not remember to enter any of those stores.  We were in DCA for two full park days, so I am not sure where all the time went.  Nice to see your pictures.  The Red Car Trolley looks awesome at night.  It would have been a nice birthday present for your DA to get selected at the last minute for the AP preview lottery, but I am glad you had the two previews.  Even though $250 is a lot, it really seems like you two got your money's worth.  You did so much more in nine hours than we did in two full days when it comes to Cars Land and BVS.
> 
> I am looking forward to reading about your next visit and am curious to see hoe your Aunt spent her birthday down there.



Thank you Kim. The Red Car Trolley did look great at night. It would be really neat to ride it at night but just like DL MS vehicles which doesn't run at night. It would have been nice if we did get selected for the AP preview lottery for her birthday, but we went with plan B of getting tickets on Saturday even though it cost us another $100. But it was worth every penny to enjoy CL & BVS. 




PrincessInOz said:


> I'm looking forward to the day when I can check out all those nice new stores.
> 
> Sounds like your DA had a good time shopping in them; and how cool to be at DLR for her birthday.



You will like the stores at BVS. There are so many to choose when you enter or leave BVS. 

My DA did had a good time shopping that night when she left. It is always great to go to any Disney park for your birthday. This is the third time out of the last four years that we are spending my DA birthday at the DLR.


I will have the next post later tonight since I am working.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 11, 2012 Part 1*​
After a great day on Sunday during the preview, now it was a regular day at the DLR where we go to DL first thing in the morning. The park hours for Monday was 8am to 12am at DL while DCA was still at it's regular time at 10am to 10pm until it gets to Friday the 15th where they will have the re-grand opening of DCA where the hours are 8am to 11pm. I would have loved to go to DCA during the new hours, but we had a great time at the preview. 

That day was also the AP preview. Just like the other two days where we had to pay, these AP holders were lucky to go to CL & BVS on the lottery. At least the days that we went were not that bad while these can be busy while it was free to get in. 

So we start the day by getting up very late around 7:30am. My DA was still sleeping and didn't want to go to DL that Monday morning. So I just went by myself to DL that morning. I was still tired from the Sunday night preview, but I like to take advantage of the low crowds at DL in the morning where you can get a lot of pictures and go on rides while it is empty. Even though she was fully rested from Sunday night, she is not an early bird person like me and there wasn't anything spectacular she wanted to get up early. If we did get selected for the preview on Monday morning, she would have no problem with it.

It was also my DA birthday today and of course I said happy birthday to her and she was excited to hear that from me. 

I left around 8:00am and on my way to DL. Harbor Blvd didn't look that busy that morning, but there were still quite a number of people heading on over to the park.

When I was about to go past the security check point, there was a sign saying that DCA will be closed on the 14th. I already know that DCA was going to be closed on the 14th due to the media day at DCA.





Over at the turnstiles, DL was already open and there were only a few number of people going through the turnstile. The DCA special event turnstile was also opened that morning for the AP preview of CL & BVS.

I got in at DL around 8:10am and now on my way to do my first ride at DL which of course is BLAB. I thought about changing my plans to ride something else that day, but I always like to ride BLAB first to get a high score.

MS TS didn't look that busy like always in the morning and the rope drop already went by so it was easy to walk through MS over to TL.





Flowers at MS TS










Walls still up at Carnation Cafe





It was already past 8:15am that morning.





So I raced over to TL while MS Hub was not that busy. The whole day was great where it was cloudy like always in the morning in Anaheim. 










I looked at the wait time at ST and it was only 5 minutes which was a surprise in the morning. Mostly it is about 15 minutes. It looks like ST has calm down since it opened last year and it was a breeze to get on ST.





So I head on over to BLAB as my first ride of the day which I usually do every time I go to DL in the morning. It was just a walk on and I had a good feeling that I would have a great score on BLAB.

When I finally finish my ride on BLAB, I had a score of 736,700 points which was way better then Sunday score. I wasn't the high score that morning since I check the highest and saw that someone got 1,400,000+ that morning. Once again, some parts of the ride targets were not working including Zurg secret target chest and the alien in the box didn't open where you can score high points. But it didn't stop me from getting a good score that morning.





After getting off BLAB, I head on over to Adventureland to get a FP for Indy. 










The day wasn't that bad and it wasn't that crowded just like the other day. So it was going to be a nice at the park until later in the afternoon.

The Omni Bus





Sleeping Beauty Castle looks great all the time





A look over at the former Carnation Plaza Gardens which I am sad to see go.










I head on through Adventureland as my next stop.





Flowers right at the entrance of Adventureland just for you Deej.





It did look quiet at Adventureland that morning.





When I got to Indy, the wait time was only 10 minutes which was not that bad in the morning. So I just got myself a FP for Indy just like what the wait time was at.





After I got my FP, I head on over towards the RoA. It was quiet as usual in the morning where the boats don't run until later that morning.

Columbia in the side dock





Mark Twain in the main dock










It was quiet at the HM and it was already past 8:30am. So after that I head on over to Frontierland. That will be another post later today.


----------



## kmedina

Sleeping in on my birthday would be the best gift possible, so I agree with your DA on that.  Glad your Buzz score was higher than the other day.  I wonder where all the people are.  Were they all at DCA?


----------



## PrincessInOz

Going to the Parks early is always rewarding when there is hardly anyone else there!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Sleeping in on my birthday would be the best gift possible, so I agree with your DA on that.  Glad your Buzz score was higher than the other day.  I wonder where all the people are.  Were they all at DCA?



I didn't want to force my DA to go with me that morning since we have been to DL a lot of times in the morning. I could have done the same thing to in the morning and just sleep in until it was time to go to DL, but I always like to go to DL in the morning when it is quiet and you can get on any rides. The score was great that morning. It did look deserted that morning, I was wondering where everyone was. That day looked as well as Sunday looked empty, not like when I went in March where the park was kind of semi busy.
They must have been at DCA for the preview.




PrincessInOz said:


> Going to the Parks early is always rewarding when there is hardly anyone else there!



It is rewarding to go to the parks early in the morning where you can get on any ride with little wait time. But those families enjoy a nice breakfast in the morning with the Disney characters. When I have kids with me, we will definitely do a character breakfast at Plaza Inn or Goofy's Kitchen.



I know TK that you would love to get that score on BLAB. When I always past TSMM every time in the morning where I always think of you and you would go on no matter what the wait time was at.

The next post will be shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 11, 2012 Part 2*​
I left off at NOS right by the HM. The whole day was just great with barely anyone in the park and a very nice day. While I was in DL, I just went walking around just looking and taking pictures of certain parts of the park. I thought about riding some rides that morning, but I just felt like walking around which seems odd. 

My DA was still in the room resting on her birthday, but I did promise her that we will have lunch and dinner for her birthday as well as a nighttime show. It would have been nice if she was with me at DL that morning, but she isn't a morning person and I mostly go around DL & DCA in the morning taking pictures and getting exercise in the morning. Let's get back to DL in the morning.

It was around 8:30am and the HM looked empty that morning.





After looking around the RoA and NOS, I head on over to the backside of Frontierland and head on over to FL. The whole area around Frontierland didn't look that busy while rides like BTMRR were walk-on's.















A look at the Big Thunder Ranch Jamboree sign which is a character greet and meet area and a place to see bands play since the Carnation Plaza Gardens is now closed due to the Fantasy Faire. It was only for Friday's to Sunday's so it is not available that day.





Big Thunder Ranch was not open that morning and willl be later during the day.















I was now in Fantasyland and it was quiet. Dumbo was about 15 minute wait in the morning, while PP was at 25 minutes. Rides like Casey Jr. King Arthur's Carousel, Mr. Toad, & Snow White were all walk-on's that morning.





I head on over towards the other side of FL where Storybook Canal & AiW were quite busy. The Teas Cups were not that crowded. 





A look at the Matterhorn. It was still not open and it would have been nice it it was running. 





Over at IASW Plaza didn't look that busy as well. But there were people heading on over to the Merida meet & greet area right across from IASW.





Now I head on over to TL.





FNSV Lagoon





Side of the Matterhorn





Monorail Orange or Mona they would call it pass over the lagoon in TL.





Even at TL was still quiet and it was almost 8:45am. FNSV was only 15 minutes & the Autopia was 20 minutes. I head on Space Mountain to see what it was like that morning and it was close to 30 minute wait time. 





I passed through BLAB and ST and they started to pick up that morning. So I passed through TL and back to MS Hub. While I was in the area, I decided to get a few pics of the flowers around the Frontierland entrance since I got the flowers at the Hub the other day.

The Omni bus





Some pics of the flowers at the entrance of Frontierland.















Now I was back in Frontierland and now on my way over to NOS.





Over at NOS, it was still quiet while there were some people going on POTC, the whole area still looks empty.





That's it for now on this post at NOS and I will be back with more tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Lovely set of pictures.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kmedina

Seems like crowds are finally picking up.  A 30 minute wait for Space Mountain is not too bad though.  Nice pictures, expecially of the flowers.  I agree with you on getting to the park early.  I just also agree with her that she should sleep in (if that is what she likes to do).  Crap always rises early, but I like to sleep.  It is rare, but I love when he takes my early rising kids.  Connor is almost always up ealry, but Xander seems to get up early on the rare days Connor actually sleeps in.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> I didn't want to force my DA to go with me that morning since we have been to DL a lot of times in the morning. I could have done the same thing to in the morning and just sleep in until it was time to go to DL, but I always like to go to DL in the morning when it is quiet and you can get on any rides. The score was great that morning. It did look deserted that morning, I was wondering where everyone was. That day looked as well as Sunday looked empty, not like when I went in March where the park was kind of semi busy.
> They must have been at DCA for the preview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is rewarding to go to the parks early in the morning where you can get on any ride with little wait time. But those families enjoy a nice breakfast in the morning with the Disney characters. When I have kids with me, we will definitely do a character breakfast at Plaza Inn or Goofy's Kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> I know TK that you would love to get that score on BLAB. When I always past TSMM every time in the morning where I always think of you and you would go on no matter what the wait time was at.
> 
> The next post will be shortly.



Hi Bret - I was drooling at your score on BLAB.  I can't get even close to that with all the targets working!  We do have a very high threshold for waiting for TSMM especially if we haven't ridden it yet that day. 

Enjoying your report!
TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Lovely set of pictures.  Thanks for sharing.



Thank you PiO.




kmedina said:


> Seems like crowds are finally picking up.  A 30 minute wait for Space Mountain is not too bad though.  Nice pictures, expecially of the flowers.  I agree with you on getting to the park early.  I just also agree with her that she should sleep in (if that is what she likes to do).  Crap always rises early, but I like to sleep.  It is rare, but I love when he takes my early rising kids.  Connor is almost always up ealry, but Xander seems to get up early on the rare days Connor actually sleeps in.



The crowds do pick up around 9am in the morning when DL is open at 8am. Space Mountain wait time is not that bad, but I have seen it only 10 minute wait time in the past. This does not include the time when I went to DL when the park was closed due to the threat outside the esplanade back in March. I do admit that if I said it again and again it was fun and strange to see the wait times and the park empty past 10am. The flowers were nice that day and the whole summertime. If you want to go on rides with little wait time, I would go first thing in the morning when the park opens at 8am. But on days when the park opens at 9am or 10am, it just fill up quickly. My DA is not a early type person so she like to rest up at the room until it is time. 




tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret - I was drooling at your score on BLAB.  I can't get even close to that with all the targets working!  We do have a very high threshold for waiting for TSMM especially if we haven't ridden it yet that day.
> 
> Enjoying your report!
> TK



Thank you TK. I know that you will ride TSMM anytime while it is not that busy just like at DHS.

Thank you for checking the latest update.

The next update will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  June 11, 2012 Part 3*​
While I was in NOS, I went around the buildings just because I like to walk around the area. The whole day was really nice while it was not that crowded and the weather was great. NOS wasn't decorated like in the Holiday season or Mardi Gras so it was the same like it was during the summertime.





















While I was in the back side of NOS, I decided to ride the DLRR at the NOS station. I always like to ride the DLRR.





Flowers right by the entrance of the NOS station.





I was at the NOS RR station and I had to wait awhile since it was still early in the morning and the wait time was 10 minutes. Mostly they have two trains running a day in the morning until later during the day where they have three or all four trains on the line.





Finally the train arrived and it was the E.P. Ripley Engine #2 with Holiday 2 which is the cattle car set with the caboose at the end. I decided to ride the DLRR all the way over to the MS station so I can head on over to DCA that Monday morning.










So I rode the DLRR all the way over to MS station so I can get on over to DCA that morning. It is always fun to ride the DLRR around the park especially during the morning. Mostly you should be riding the DLRR later during the day since you want to take advantage of the low crowds in the morning at the park, but I just like to ride the DLRR in the morning.

Now I was back at MS and I head on out of DL and over to DCA. DL is now picking up that morning with more and more guests coming in at 9:30am. So it was a good time to split on over to DCA and do some fun things until I head on back to the hotel to get my DA.










When I left the park, I forgot to get pictures of the DCA signs on the poles at the esplanade. They all have attraction pictures of the rides at DCA which they didn't have them on Saturday and Sunday which were just Let the Memories Begin signs.





Radiator Springs Racers





They had Little Mermaid ride, GRR, Goofy's Sky School, Red Car Trolley, and MJJ.





CS, Red Car Trolley, RSR, and MFF










DCA is already opened and it didn't look as busy as I have thought. Plus the AP preview turnstile was open for the lucky AP holder that day. When I got to the turnstiles at DCA, of CL & BVS which was neat. On the other side, it had the day where DCA will be closed due to the media day on the 14th.





It was past 9:30am to get inside DCA and I was on my way over to GRR to get my FP for WoC. Since I don't have my DA with me, we won't be seeing WoC that night. I originally was planning on seeing WoC on Sunday night during the preview, but when they 

Now going through the back side of Soarin which we won't have to go through until BVS is open to the public on the 15th. I am really excited to go through BVS instead of the back side of Soarin.










Condor Flats didn't seem that crowded that morning during the rope drop since most of the people were at PP to go to TSMM. I thought about riding TSMM that morning, but I just went walking around the park until I head on back to the hotel to pick up my DA.





I got to GRR and got my FP for WoC at 9pm. Unfortunately, I won't see WoC unless I go by myself that night. I wasn't on planning of seeing WoC that night and will see something else.





After getting the FP, I head on over to PP. It was a nice day and there weren't too many people headin on over to PP. But I did predict that it will be semi busy around PP since I still have about 15 minutes until DCA is officially open at 10am.

Light poles by GRR















Now I was in PP and waiting until DCA was open at 10am. I will be back with more tonight.


----------



## kaoden39

All of your pictures make me look forward to November.


----------



## kmedina

Hopefully, your DA got to the park in time to get a WoC fastpass, since you missed it the night before.  Looks like you already had a nice time at Disneyland before DCA even opened.  Glad you headed over early while your DA slept.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Already a good morning's worth of pictures.  Hope you made it to WoC!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> All of your pictures make me look forward to November.



I am also getting excited for you when you go on the opening day of the Holiday season.




kmedina said:


> Hopefully, your DA got to the park in time to get a WoC fastpass, since you missed it the night before.  Looks like you already had a nice time at Disneyland before DCA even opened.  Glad you headed over early while your DA slept.



Unfortunately, my DA was still in the room resting up. So I had to go back to the room to get her. If she did arrive after 10:00am, the FPs for the blue section might be gone and we would have to be in different sections during the 9pm WoC show. So that wasn't an option since we like to be with each other. I always love to be in DL early in the morning. I am also looking forward to go to DCA in the morning at 8am since I am not used to it. So this will be a new experience for me. 




PrincessInOz said:


> Already a good morning's worth of pictures.  Hope you made it to WoC!



Thank you PiO.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 11, 2012 Part 4*​
It was a nice morning at DCA and I was on my way over to PP. I was thinking of going on MFW that morning, but since I got the pictures on Sunday. I thought about going on TSMM that morning. It only depends on how many people were around PP right at the rope drop. Since I was coming around 9:45am, I would guess that PP would be busy with guests ready to head on over to TSMM.






When I got over to PP right by the light tower, there were quite a number of people waiting to go to TSMM or CS. I thought about it for awhile, but I just decided not to head on over to TSMM. It has been awhile since I rode TSMM, but with all those people I just decided to go on TSMM another time.





A look at the LM ride. The ride was a walk on that morning





One touch color of blue





It starting to pick u p with more and more people waiting to get to PP.





When it got to 10am, most of the people headed on over to TSMM. I didn't leave the light tower area and went to take some pic of the flowers with MFF.





After that, I decided to head back to the room and get my DA. I have a special birthday lunch for her. I just didn't want to say anything to her since I was trying to keep it a secret to her and to everyone. 

I went towards BVS and see how busy it was at the AP preview. There were a lot of people coming from Pacific Wharf and ABL. Those AP holders must be having a great time at the preview. Also when I saw there wristbands, they had the same color from the Sunday preview. I saw them have green, blue, & yellow wristbands.










Now at BVS where they are still having the preview at the BVS stores.




















I head on out towards Condor Flats since I can't exit towards BVS. Condor Flats was nice and quiet after the park opened past 10am. Soarin was only 15 minute wait which was a short time.





Rocket jet engine right by Soarin





I just about to leave DCA around 10:15am which is a short time at DCA. But I was on my way to get my DA and head on back to have lunch. On the way, I did get a picture of CL & BVS sign when I entered the turnstile. On the other side of the sign was the closed sign for June 14th due to media day and the park will re-open on June 15th.





The esplanade didn't look that busy that day, but there were a lot of teenager groups all waiting to go in the parks.










Another look at the DCA sign out at the esplanade.





I head on back to the room while more and more people started to head on in to the DLR. I got back to the room around 10:30am. My DA was already up just reading her book in the room. She was all ready to go to the park, but I told her that I need to stop at the GCH to purchase a item. But reality is that I am taking her to lunch. Can you guess what restaurant it is? I will have the answer tomorrow.


----------



## kmedina

Since you were hoping to eat at Carthay Circle, I am guessing Napa Rose.  That way, you still got to experience the same chef.  Too bad you will not be seeing WoC this evening either, but I love the pictures you got at DCA that morning.  The flowers with MFW in the back are awesome.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Assuming that you're at GCH for lunch?  Seeing that Kimberley went with Napa Rose, I'll go with Storyteller's.


----------



## tksbaskets

Either are great but I'm thinking you took your DA to Storytellers.  Can't wait to see


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Since you were hoping to eat at Carthay Circle, I am guessing Napa Rose.  That way, you still got to experience the same chef.  Too bad you will not be seeing WoC this evening either, but I love the pictures you got at DCA that morning.  The flowers with MFW in the back are awesome.



It was fine. We have seen WoC plenty of times and we wouldn't be able to see the Brave segment that is now part of the show. DCA was not that bad that morning, but most of the people were heading on over to TSMM. I knew the line would be at least 30 minutes in that pile of people. 

Thank you Kim




PrincessInOz said:


> Assuming that you're at GCH for lunch?  Seeing that Kimberley went with Napa Rose, I'll go with Storyteller's.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Either are great but I'm thinking you took your DA to Storytellers.  Can't wait to see


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  June 11, 2012 Part 5*​
Now back to the trip report after a long day away from my CPU. 

When I got back to the room, my DA was ready to go to the park with me. But before we head on over to the parks, I wanted to get something at the GCH store. My DA was wondering why we were heading on over to the GCH store right by the lobby where I could have done it anytime during our trip. I told her that I wanted to get a specific merchandise at the GCH store to buy to a friend. So she was suspicious of what I was planning. It was obvious to her that there was some kind of cache of going to the GCH in the afternoon.

So we head on out of the hotel and back to the esplanade. Over at the esplanade, I asked her if we could go through the GCH entrance from DCA since I like to cross over to the GCH. 





When we passed through the GCH, my DA knew where we were going and asked me if we were going to Storyteller's Cafe. So the first part of my secret birthday at the DLR was blown. I knew that when I told her about going towards the GCH, she knew that we were going to have lunch at Storyteller's Cafe. 

My DA was excited to have lunch at Storyteller's Cafe since we haven't ate at the GCH since October 2010 when we were staying at the GCH. It was also very quiet at Storyteller's Cafe where not even half of the restaurant during lunch time was full. So it was a nice atmosphere to have a partially empty restaurant.











For lunch I had the cheeseburger while my DA had the turkey burger. I didn't get her food porn.





When we finished, it was time to head on back to the parks. While we were at DCA, we decided to ride the LM since Sunday was busy. I would expect the wait time to be 5 minutes this time in the afternoon. I will be surprise to see if the line is long just like the other day. 

So we exicted the GCH and back to DCA through the GCH entrance to DCA. While we were in DCA, my DA wanted a birthday pin, so we head on over to BVS information center to get a birthday button. She likes to get a birthday button when we go on her birthday at the DLR. I'm trying to make this a good birthday trip for her,  not only during the preview of CL & BVS. Pluseating at nice restaurants. 

When we past Condor Flats, it started to pick up with more and more guests coming in the park. So I knew that the park will be semi busy that day. But since it is during a weekday, it shouldn't be that busy. 

We got to  BVS and at the information center and got my DA a birthday pin. She was happy to get her birthday button. 





After getting the button, we head on over to PP to get in line for the LM. On the way, there was a stage set up right at the entrance of CL. I would guess that  it was for the media day on Thursday night.





When we got to PP, it semi busy that day. The LM wait time was only 5 minutes which was a good thing. So we head on over to the LM ride.





We were looking forward to the newly revamped LM ride. Some of the AA were replaced with new ones and I was looking forward to the change of the LM ride.Here are some pics from LM that I took with my DSLR camera. I didn't videotape the ride. Some of the pictures are a little blurry.

Scuttle at the beginning of the ride





Ariel and Flounder





Under the Sea. Under the Sea





Sebastian





New Ariel
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7274/7415728336_cc3007d3a7_c.jpg/img]

[img]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7126/7415730424_9a1fb7c4ea_c.jpg

Eric and Ariel with Flounder and Sebastian





The finale





Ariel and Eric





Scuttle at the end





After we got off Little Mermaid ride, we head on over to PP to see what the wait time for TSMM. When I looked on my phone on Mousewait, the wait time was 40 minutes to ride. But my DA didn't like to rely on the info from Mousewait so we head on over to TSMM. 

Paradise Pier started to pick up with more and more guests in the park. 










When we were almost towards TSMM, CS was already at 30 minute wait time and of couse TSMM was already at 50 minutes. So we knew that there was no way we would wait that long for TSMM. We are just not one of those people who would wait that long. 





We past the former Maliboomer area where it is now just trees





We passed right by Boardwalk Pizza and Pasta





Over at Goofy's Sky School the wait time was 30 mintues. Just as long as CS.





So we decided to head on out of DCA and over to DL. The park was getting busy that day so we had to get out of DCA and over to DL. But I would guess that DL is crowded just like DCA.





There were a lot of people to get on GRR since the heat is starting to pick up.





So we were back at Condor Flats and had to go through the side exit to enter DL.





That's it for tonight and I will have the next post tomorrow at DL.

For the people who guess Storyteller's Cafe was correct. We have eaten at Storyteller's a lot in the past and it is a fun place to eat at while it is not that busy during lunch. To tell the truth that we have never ate at the Napa Rose. Hopefully one day we will eat at the Napa Rose.


----------



## kmedina

You will get to Napa Rose someday, Bret.  I have never been there either, so it is on my list of places to eat as well.  It was very nice of you to treat your DA to lunch at Storytellers.  Good thing you waited to ride LM.  A 5 minute wait is much better than 20.  We are the people who wait in the 50 minute line for TSMM.  That was exactly how long the wait was last time we were at HS.  

I wonder if DCA was busy, because anyone staying for the whole week knew it would be closed on Thursday and crazy on Friday.  Hopefully, Disneyland was not as busy.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Oooh.  Nice looking burger.  That's a neat thing to know that SC is quiet in the middle of the day.  Might be worth seeking it out for lunch next time I'm in SoCal.


Great pics and sorry that the wait times were long. Was it busy because it was the start of summer or just because CL was pulling in more people than normal?


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> You will get to Napa Rose someday, Bret.  I have never been there either, so it is on my list of places to eat as well.  It was very nice of you to treat your DA to lunch at Storytellers.  Good thing you waited to ride LM.  A 5 minute wait is much better than 20.  We are the people who wait in the 50 minute line for TSMM.  That was exactly how long the wait was last time we were at HS.
> 
> I wonder if DCA was busy, because anyone staying for the whole week knew it would be closed on Thursday and crazy on Friday.  Hopefully, Disneyland was not as busy.



One day we will eat at the Napa Rose. It is very expensive and I barely don't eat at too many fancy restaurants. The only fancy restaurant that I have ever at at the DLR was at the Blue Bayou. The fanciest restaurant at any Disney park was at Bistro de Paris at EPCOT France pavilion. I knew that my DA would like to eat at Storyteller's Cafe for lunch. It is always great when Storyteller's is not that busy in the afternoon where it is popular in the morning and night. LM made sense to ride it at 5 minutes then 20 minutes like the other day. DHS wait time for TSMM is so ugly then DCA because of the FP which DCA doesn't have. 

I bet that people would knew that DCA was going to be busy because of the re-opening of DCA. If they don't they would have been for a long day at DL while DCA was closed. I remember when I did MHP back on October 1st, 2010 for the first ever MHP at DL, a lot of the people were angry (which they didn't have a MHP ticket that night) that they had to leave the park early at 7pm. That's why people should look on the park schedules to see what is going on and plan a trip. I didn't have to deal with DL & DCA that week since we left a few days before DCA was closed on the 14th and the re-grand opening on the 15th.




PrincessInOz said:


> Oooh.  Nice looking burger.  That's a neat thing to know that SC is quiet in the middle of the day.  Might be worth seeking it out for lunch next time I'm in SoCal.
> 
> 
> Great pics and sorry that the wait times were long. Was it busy because it was the start of summer or just because CL was pulling in more people than normal?



Even if you don't have a reservation at Storyteller's you can just walk up for lunch. The only time you might need a reservation is for the morning and dinner which is very popular. 

Thank you PiO. It was semi busy during our visit. It didn't look like super crowds during the summertime during the debut of Magical and revamped F! show in 2009 and WoC debut in 2010. Those days were busy because those were the first days for those shows. 

The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  June 11, 2012 Part 6*​
After we went in DCA for awhile and rode the LM ride, we were now back at the esplanade and now heading on over to DL to do a few rides until we called it for the day in the afternoon and back to the DLR later tonight. 

The esplanade didn't look that busy that afternoon and I would say that DL should be semi busy since it is close to 1pm that day. 










We head on over to DL to go on a few rides until we head on back to the room to rest up for tonight. The 2nd part of that night would be dinner. I already setup a reservation at a restaurant that we eat all the time. The only problem is that when I made a reservation, we are guarantee the next in line to get in the restaurant. Can you guess what restaurant we will be eating tonight?

Back to the TR. We head on in to DL and the first thing we did was to head on over to the DLRR MS station to ride the DLRR. The park was not that busy around MS so it was going to be a nice day. The weather was starting to pick up that afternoon, but we wouldn't be at DL too long .















But before we head on over to the station, my DA had to use the restroom. So she went to the restroom right behind the bank. So I just waited until she got out of the bathroom.

It was close to 5 minutes which she used the restroom and we head on over to the MS station to catch the DLRR. When we got to the station, Holiday 2 already left the station.





So we had to wait for the next train to arrive at the station. 

We only had to wait about 5 minutes until the next train showed up. While we were waiting, Monorail Blue was passing through the esplanade.





The next rain arrived and it was the Fred Gurley Engine #3 with Holiday 5 car set which is the blue strip car. It also was pulling the Lily Belle parlor car.










We boarded the Holiday 5 we were on our way towards NOS station. MS did look a little busy when we were riding the DLRR.





Now we were in NOS station and the station was so full that there were some people waiting to get on the DLRR. Here is a good tip, if you would like to ride the DLRR I would ride it early in the morning or night since the station can be really full in the afternoon. I have seen the MS & NOS the busiest while MTT Depot can be busy after the Princess Fantasy Faire is over.





Passing CC where Splash Mountain wait time was quite long that afternoon





Passing the Mark Twain at the RoA





We were at MTT Depot and now on our way to the TL station. Over at FL it did look kind of busy that afternoon.





IASW did look busy that afternoon. IASW is not as busy as the Holiday season where the decorations are up.










Now arrived at the TL station.





When we got off the DLRR, we decided it was time to head on back to the room and rest up until nighttime. The whole day did seem quite busy with rides in the 20+ minute wait time for most of the rides in TL. Autopia was at 30 minutes, FNSV at 30 minutes. We thought about riding the monorail, but she wanted to go back to the room and rest up.

We were around Space Mountain on our way out of the park and it was already 50 minutes to get on Space.










We past through BLAB, ST and AO. The wait times were already past 25+ minutes on all three rides so the afternoon times are as usual.





Now we were back at MS and we head on over to the shops at MS since my DA needed to buy some treats for her colleagues at work.










We head on over to the Candy Palace to get some treats.





The last time we were at DL, the Candy store was closed due to refurbishment. It looked very nice due to the refurbishment. 










While we were in the store, my DA must have bought over $50 worth of treats at the Candy store. She bought chocolate cookies, flavored popcorn, etc. at the store. 

After we finished shopping at the Candy store, we head on out of the park. But I will get that on the next post tomorrow.


----------



## kmedina

Your Aunt bought gifts for other people on her birthday?!  That sounds sweet.  I always love eating any treats Disney has to offer, so I am sure the recipients were grateful.  The candy store does look nice.  All of the candies in it look even better.  Glad you got to ride DLRR.  Wer ended up skipping that and a lot of other things last trip.  I really want to have five full park days next time we go.  With the crowds and all of the fun things to do, there just is not enough time to do it in less than that.  Maybe, 2014 will be the year where we go for that long.


----------



## franandaj

Yay!  I'm finally caught up.  It's taken me days to keep reading and every time I get through a couple updates you've posted more and more!   

Carsland at night looks great!  I can't wait to see it for myself.  Soon!  I'll be leaving DLR the day that you arrive in August.  We'll miss each other.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Your Aunt bought gifts for other people on her birthday?!  That sounds sweet.  I always love eating any treats Disney has to offer, so I am sure the recipients were grateful.  The candy store does look nice.  All of the candies in it look even better.  Glad you got to ride DLRR.  Wer ended up skipping that and a lot of other things last trip.  I really want to have five full park days next time we go.  With the crowds and all of the fun things to do, there just is not enough time to do it in less than that.  Maybe, 2014 will be the year where we go for that long.



Yes she did that day. She is always thinking of her colleagues at work. The Candy store did look very nice with all the new updates to the store. I didn't get too many pics since we were looking around for treats that time. It is always fun to ride the DLRR which is my 2nd favorite ride at the DLR. I hope that when you go next time in the future that you will be able to get the days that you want to be at the park. It was tough during the time when you were there with the opening of CL & BVS, it was tough. Hopefully in 2014 that you and your family will get to go to the DLR and do everything you want to do.




franandaj said:


> Yay!  I'm finally caught up.  It's taken me days to keep reading and every time I get through a couple updates you've posted more and more!
> 
> Carsland at night looks great!  I can't wait to see it for myself.  Soon!  I'll be leaving DLR the day that you arrive in August.  We'll miss each other.



Hi Alison. Glad that you caught up to the trip report. I'm trying to get as much done before I start my next PTR for August. 

Cars Land looked so amazing at night. Hope you, Fran and Arline get to see CL at night. Make sure that you are there when CL turns on the lights at night since it is so amazing. I know that you will be there during Destination D. I was kind of sad that I can't go to Destination D, but maybe one day I will attend a Destination D event at the DLR. I won't attend one at WDW.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  June 11, 2012 Part 7*​
After we finished shopping at the Candy Palace on MS, we started to head on out of the park. We were to get some rest that night in order to see a nighttime show at the Disney parks. It was a great day to go to the park, but the crowd levels started to pick up with more and more people coming in MS.

MS is all decorated with American flags everywhere on MS.















MS TS looks so great that afternoon with all those flowers around the Flag Retreat.










We left DL around 2pm which wasn't a long day at the Disney parks for the two of us after I came back to the room to pick up my DA and have lunch at Storyteller's Cafe. So we head on back to BWAI to rest up for the night. I know that we didn't spend too much time at the parks, but we always do this all the time when we go to the parks and get some rest and enjoy the nighttime events at the DLR. 

The esplanade was starting to pick up with more and more people, there were quite a number of people that were trying to get into DL then DCA. But I knew that when DCA re-opens in a few more days, DCA will be so popular that there will be more people at DCA then DL. I never thought of saying that DCA will be more crowded then DL in a million years. But with the marketing of DCA around the US where I see billboard signs in Sacramento, I could tell that DCA is going to be huge this summer.

It was around 2:15pm when my DA and I got back to the room and we rested up until it was time to head on back to the DLR. The 2nd part of my present was to have dinner at one of our favorite restaurants at the DLR. It was the ESPN Zone. Some of you are  wondering why are we going to eat there again after we had lunch on Sunday. My DA and I was going to watch the 6th game of the Stanley Cup Finals. I know that it was going to be busy that day because of the Stanley Cup. The Los Angeles Kings are playing the New Jersey Devils at the Staples Center in Los Angeles and I knew that there were going to be some LA Kings Fans at the ESPN Zone. Luckily, I made a reservation at the ESPN Zone where we could get the next table.

It was around 4:30pm and I told my DA that it was time to have dinner. She was surprise to hear that I made another reservation for dinner. She was excited to see what restaurant we were going to eat that night. So we head on out of the room and over to DTD to have dinner at the ESPN Zone. We got all of our stuff all packed up in our bags and about to head on out. I brought my tripod, blanket, video camera for the nighttime shows. 

We crossed the esplanade and saw that the parks tunrstiles are not as bad as when we left the park. I knew that Soundsational parade was going on at DL because it started at 4pm at IASW Plaza and making it's way towards MS TS.

There was a New Jersey Devil fan in DTD while we were walking to the ESPN Zone.





When we got to the ESPN Zone, they were showing previews of the Stanley Cup Finals on the main screen outside of the ESPN Zone. My DA was surprise to see that we are eating at the ESPN Zone for her birthday. She was wondering if the restaurant was going to be busy because of the Stanley Cup finals. But I made a reservation at the ESPN Zone a few days ago. It is not a reservation where I get the time that I wanted, it was the next available table at the restaurant. That's why we got there early in order to get a table and watch the game.

We head on in the ESPN Zone and there were a lot of LA Kings fans ready to watch the Stanley Cup Finals. We only had to wait about 10 minutes to get our table and it was good thing that I made the reservation at the ESPN Zone a few days ago so we can guarantee the next table. 

Our eating area was in the room with the big monitor where the bar area is located. This is our favorite spot to watch the sports games while the other side is for nice families to eat.










The game started after 5pm and we just watched the game until we were ready to head on back to the park. The fans in the restaurant were loud and crazy for every play during the game between the LA Kings and NJ Devils. The Kings scored like 4 points straight and the fans in the restaurant were getting all crazy as they know that the LA Kings are about to win the Stanley Cup that night.

We had a big feast that night. We have ordered appetizers, entrees and desserts for my DA birthday. I also should mention when we were watching the Stanley Cup at the ESPN Zone, in order to stay in your seats to watch any sporting event, you have to order at least $10 per person per hour in order to stay in your seat at the restaurant. I learned about this a few years ago when we both watch the NBA Finals between the Lakers and Celtics, so we had to order at least $20 together for each hour at our table. 

It was around 7pm when we finished our dinner including the desserts. The LA Kings were about to win the Stanley Cup in one more period and we decided it was time to head on over to DL and get my favorite spot for the fireworks at the Hub. Yes, we are planning on seeing Magical that night. I was considering watching the first show of F!, but I didn't videotape Magical the other night since I was trying out the firework trail. So this time, I am planning on videotaping Magical and get some pictures of Magical that night.

We left the ESPN Zone and head on over to DL. Over at DL, Soundsational parade was already over at MS so it was going to be easy to head on over to MS Hub in order to get a good spot. On Saturday night when I watched Magical, there were no families on the curbs by the Hub so I knew that around 7:30pm the curb sides should be available. 

For the people who never read my previous TR's, I do wait as long as 2 hours just for a good spot to watch the fireworks. Waiting 2+ hours for the fireworks seems really crazy and not worth it. I do admit that waiting for the fireworks that long is crazy and nuts, but I like to get good videos and pictures of the fireworks so I am willing to wait that long just to see them. I even saved that spot for my other group members that are with me at the parks. This includes F! & WoC which I will wait in order to get a good spot. 

Now it was around 6:50pm while we were at the esplanade and it was nice and quiet at the DL turnstiles.










We entered DL and on our way to MS Hub. It was quite busy around MS after Soundsational. At least the parade was over so it would be easy wo walk on over to the Hub.





Now we are at the Hub and there was just about one group of family on the curb side on the right hand side. So it was no problem since that we still got a curb side spot to see the fireworks. That was around 7:15pm when we got the spot and there was just one group on the back side of the curb.

So we just waited until it was time for Magical at 9:30pm. While we were waiting, I took some pics around the area where we were and my DA was reading her book.





Sleeping Beauty Castle looks good justbefore sunset.





One touch color blue.





Now with the Matterhorn.





Now red





While we were waiting for the fireworks, it didn't look that busy around 7:30pm while there were some people waiting for the fireworks. 





I also took a picture of the Red Trolley Conductor Mickey Ears hat that I bought at BVS during the preview on Saturday. Luckily I bought the Conductor hat on Saturday because they were sold out later that day on Saturday. But they CM's said that they will have them restock on opening day. I put it on my tripod.





My DA just waiting for teh fireworks just like me.





There were quite some people waiting for the fireworks which there were some had blankets and resting until it was time at 9:30pm for Magical.





The light towers at each side of SB castle are for Grad Night.





Former Carnation Plaza Gardens. It still makes me sad even today seeing the CPG being redone as the Fantasy Faire.















Another look at the Matterhorn where it was still closed that day.





That is it for tonight and I will have more tomorrow.


----------



## kmedina

I did not want to guess your dinner, since I got your lunch wrong.  I never would have guessed ESPN Zone, so I am glad I did not try.  I should have guessed that though, because you mentioned the game and that you both really wanted to see it.  A sports fan watching that on her birthday would be an excellent way to spend the evening.  My SIL and her friend actually attended that game in person, since they live in LA.  They also attended Connors birthday party.  If I remember correctly, the Kings lost the night she watched.  I do not follow hockey, so I do not remember the details.  Maybe, I have the night she went wrong.  I thought she watched game six though.

Glad you got the spot you wanted for the fireworks.  Watching Magical on her birthday sounds like an excellent way to end the night.  Love all of your modified color pictures.


----------



## PrincessInOz

My turn to catch up.  I don't think I would have guessed ESPN Zone either.  Was the food good?  It's one of those places that I think I should try one of these days.  

Love the picture of your conductor hat with the castle in the background.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:
			
		

> I did not want to guess your dinner, since I got your lunch wrong.  I never would have guessed ESPN Zone, so I am glad I did not try.  I should have guessed that though, because you mentioned the game and that you both really wanted to see it.  A sports fan watching that on her birthday would be an excellent way to spend the evening.  My SIL and her friend actually attended that game in person, since they live in LA.  They also attended Connor&#146;s birthday party.  If I remember correctly, the Kings lost the night she watched.  I do not follow hockey, so I do not remember the details.  Maybe, I have the night she went wrong.  I thought she watched game six though.
> 
> Glad you got the spot you wanted for the fireworks.  Watching Magical on her birthday sounds like an excellent way to end the night.  Love all of your modified color pictures.



I understand what yu are saying Kim. I thought of making my Tr mo interesting to see where we are going to eat during the trip. I would not imagine of eating at the ESPN Zone again during the same trip, since my DA and i like to eat at the ESPN Zone. My DA wanted to see the Stanley Cup at the Zone. I didn't care if I watch the game or not since I am not a hockey guy. That was newt that your SIL and her friend went to the Game that  day. It must have been excited for her to see the LA kings win the Stanley Cup. 

It was nice to get the spot. I was hoping to come back later to get the spot to do some things at the park, but there were some people eating at the Hub so we had to get our spots for the fireworks. It was nice watching Magical that night, but I would prefer Believe...In Holiday Magic or RDCt fireworks anytime. 




			
				PrincessInOz said:
			
		

> My turn to catch up.  I don't think I would have guessed ESPN Zone either.  Was the food good?  It's one of those places that I think I should try one of these days.
> 
> Love the picture of your conductor hat with the castle in the background.



The food was good. We had boneless BBQ wings for our appetizer, my DA had chicken Parmesan while I had a steak. She also got chocolate chip sundae which she likes to get at night when we eat at the ESPN Zone. If your DH or your DS likes to watch sports, I would prefer to eat at this restaurant. They have a lot of TVs to watch games around the world, but also a upstairs arcade which is good for the kids.

Thank you PiO.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  June 11, 2012 Part 8*​
Let's get back to the trip report. The two of us were waiting for Magical at 9:30pm that Monday night. Mostly, my DA barely stays out with me to watch the fireworks at night especially waiting for 2 hours. But she wanted to keep me company after I mostly stake out a spot for the fireworks. It does mean a lot to me that my DA is still out at night to watch Magical. She could have easily go back to the room to rest up instead of staying with me.

We were about 1 3/4 hours until Magical and the area around the Hub is starting to pick up with more and more guests coming in. The streets of MS are not that busy yet, but most of the curb areas up front and by the Hub are getting busy. 

I did take some more pics of that day while we were waiting for the fireworks.

Some more one touch color pictures





Astro Orbiter with red color





Now with blue





Sleeping Beauty Castle with just blue.





The hanging flowers behind us at the Hub





Space Mountain with a touch of blue





The light tower on the right side of the castle towards TL.





Some ducks crossing the road





It was getting a little bit darker that night and we were still waiting at the Hub waiting for the fireworks. Some of the streets around the Hub were starting to pick up while there were stil some decent spots around 1 1/4 hours until the fireworks.










Say hi to my Conductor Hat. Even at that time of the pic looked very crowded. That was about an hour until the fireworks.





My DA and I were still holding our spots for the fireworks that night. I do remember that a few people that try to get in the last second with about 15 minutes. One adult try to force their way into our area but I told them that we stayed here for quite some time and told them that these are our spots. Good thing that I always bring a blanket to mark my area. I knew that they weren't happy about it, but get over it. If they want a great spot to see the fireworks at night spend some time staking out a spot. Some times those people really get me frustrated just because they can't wait to stake out a spot for any shows. 






It was about 15 minutes until Magical and I started to pack up the blanket because we have to stand up for the fireworks. Some of the people that were sitting on the benches were really upset that we had to stand up for the fireworks. When I first set up my tripod, it was half set up but when I started to raise it up a little higher. One of the people behind me ask why I am raising the tripod up. I told them that we will have to stand up for the fireworks. They didn't like it that we have to stand up, but you can still sit on the ground during the fireworks. 

I always try to make sure that no people around us try to force their way in at the last second since we have a lot of space thanks to the blanket. But I always like my space when I videotape or take pictures of the nighttime shows. 

I already uploaded Magical to youtube so you can check it out right now: Magical Fireworks at Disneyland 6/11/12

I also decided to try to take pictures of the fireworks with my DSLR camera. This was really going to be very hard without the tripod that I used on Saturday night. But I thought I try it out and see how many pics will be good that night. I know PrincessinOz that it was going to be difficult that night without the tripod since I was using it for the video camera. So be bare with me on these pics that most of them are blurry. 

On the shutter speed, I set it up at 4 to 6 seconds just like I used the other day. I should have set it at 2 seconds since I didn't have a tripod. The aperture was also set up at f/9.0 which I should have played with it that night. I realize that I needed another tripod so I can get good pictures of the firework trails that night. 

Here are pics of Magical that I took that night.




























































After the fireworks was over, we thought about doing something else that night. But we will get to that on the next post later tonight if I have the time. 

Man it is hot today.


----------



## kmedina

The Kings lost the night she went, but I was almost certain she went to game six.  Are you sure they won the night you watched or was it not game?  It is possible I am wrong that she watched game six.  People coming in at the last minute and try to steal your spot will always happen.  It happened to us at MMY last trip.  I never do that to anyone else.  We take whatever spot is available when we arrive.

Your firework shots keep getting better.  They look professional.  You should sell them.  Glad you got a nice spot.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> The Kings lost the night she went, but I was almost certain she went to game six.  Are you sure they won the night you watched or was it not game?  It is possible I am wrong that she watched game six.  People coming in at the last minute and try to steal your spot will always happen.  It happened to us at MMY last trip.  I never do that to anyone else.  We take whatever spot is available when we arrive.
> 
> Your firework shots keep getting better.  They look professional.  You should sell them.  Glad you got a nice spot.



I remember that the LA Kings won the first three games during the Stanley Cup Finals and they did lose the 4th game which was at the Staples Center and lost at game 5 at New Jersey. I know that it was game 6 at the Staples Center that day that we were at the ESPN Zone. She must have watched game 6 at home since the Kings lose game 4 at the Staples Center. 

I know the history of people that try to come in at the last second so they can see any shows at the Disney parks. I just really don't like those people that try to come in at the last second since they don't want to put the time to get a spot. I have even try to force my way in a spot since people waited that long. I am waiting to hear about your experience of MMY during your trip after you like IASW better then Cinderella Castle MMY. 

Thank you Kim. I really didn't think that most of those pics of the firework trails were good. 


Looks like I won't write my update tonight since I was watching one of my friends play in a basketball summer league.


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> She must have watched game 6 at home since the Kings lose game 4 at the Staples Center.



You're right.  I just looked up the pictures she posted on her Facebook page.  They were posted on 06-06-12.  You were at ESPN Zone 06-11-12.  They were different days.


----------



## PrincessInOz

If those pictures were hand held with at least 4 second exposures, you must have an incredibly steady hand.  They look great.

I think I can see you buying a second tripod at some stage.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> If those pictures were hand held with at least 4 second exposures, you must have an incredibly steady hand.  They look great.
> 
> I think I can see you buying a second tripod at some stage.



I did have my DSLR in my hands while my video camera was on my tripod during Magical fireworks. Thank you PiO. It was so hard to keep the camera steady for the firework trails. Some of them were very bad, some were good and while some were not that bad for an amateur photographer like me that had no previous experience with the firework trails.

I actually do have multiple tripods. I have four tripods. The one I used during the trip goes as high as 65 inches. I didn't extend the legs all the way during the fireworks so the tripod can be as tall as 70+ inches. My tallest one goes as high as 72 inches. I would have easily brought two tripods that day, but my DA didn't want to carry the other tripod. I didn't have another bag to carry another one. Carrying two tripods was going to be difficult and my DA was not willing to carry one of them.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  June 11, 2012 Part 9*​
After Magical was over, we thought about heading on over to IASW Plaza to see MMY. But after reading the threads before we left to Anaheim, I did read from another thread that it is possible to get a good viewing spot for the 2nd show of F! after the fireworks. I did reply to that thread that it is possible to see the 2nd show of F! after the firewowrks. It only depends on how fast you can get over to the RoA for the 2nd show. So it was a good idea for the two of us to head on over to the RoA to see the 2nd show of F!. 

I packed up my tripod back in my tripod bag and carried my video camera and camera so we can head on over to the RoA for the 2nd show of F!. It was really quite busy heading on over to the RoA. Most of the people around the Hub went straight on over to Frontierland since Adventureland is an exit for the guests that watched the first show of F!. So we knew that we had to go through Frontierland since we can't go through Rancho Del Zocalo side entrance since the Carnation Plaza Gardens was closed due to the construction for the Fantasy Faire.

We did have to walk through with all those people that were heading on over to the RoA. Last time I watched F! was back in 2011 during the D23 Expo when HydroGuy and I walked from DCA Paradise Park on over to DL for the 2nd show of F!. I knew that it was possible to see the first show of WoC and see the 2nd show of F! that same night. I knew that it was possible to get a ground sitting spot at the RoA for the 2nd show. 

It took quite awhile to get to the RoA since there were a lot of people heading on over there as well as us. When we got to the RoA sitting area for F! we got my usual spot right behind the F! dessert package sitting area. The F! dessert seats were up a level so they were not behind us. We were at the rope off area where no one was behind us so I can use my tripod without having anyone behind me.

This was about 10:00pm when we got our spot and now have to wait 30 minutes until it was time for the 2nd show of F!.





There was barely anyone on our left side.










The whole area didn't fill up until it was about 15 minutes until the show, so my DA and I just waited around until it was time for the 2nd show of F!.

F! is one of my favorite nighttime shows at the DLR, but I have been barely seeing it lately on my last few trips because of the different fireworks of the season, MMY, and WoC. So it was nice to do the F! that night. I was also  surprise that I didn't see MMY the whole trip. I was about to see it on Saturday night, but I was tired from driving on Saturday morning and the preview also took some toll that day. It was no problem missing MMY, but that will be one of my must do on the next trip. I have heard about another new segment part of the show that includes the summertime. I hope to see it on the next trip after not seeing it this previous trip.

But back to F!. The show is stil the same after the new updates back in 2009 with Murphy, Flotsam and Jetsam. Here are some pics that I took from the video that i recorded that night. I couldn't put up the video since there were a lot of parts that were blurry. So here are some pics from the 2nd show of F! that night.

PP scene with the Columbia





Beauty and the Beast float





Snow White float





During the Ursula part of the show, Flotsam & Jetsam didn't make an appearance. I was disappointed that Flotsam and Jetsam didn't make an apperance. 

Mickey and Malificent





Murphy now makes an appearance





We got fire!!!










Now all the characters on the Mark Twain










Now the ending of F!.





After F! was over, we started to head on out of the park. But we knew that everyone was also thinking of the same thing so we waited for awhile at the RoA until it settle down. After about one minute, we made our move and start to exit the park. Since there was no 3rd show that night, Froniterland is also another exit for the people that watched the 2nd show of F!.






When we were exiting the park, we didn't get our dessert. Since we were exiting towards Adventureland we stoppep at the Tiki Juice Bar on the way out since we like to get a Dole Whip at night. 

We had to wait about 5 minutes in order to get our Dole Whip. Boy do I really want to have a Dole whip right now.





So we had our Dole Whip on the way out as we waked down MS. MS at night looks great at night. But it will even look better during the Halloween and Christmas season.






MS didn't look that busy after 11pm since most of the people are already out of the park that night.










Already 11:10pm that Monday night.










Most of the stores were open that night.










The Emporium





Main Street Town Square didn't look that busy since most of the people are heading out of the park that night.





The Disney Showcase store on the outside.





We were still walking on out of the park that night which was already past 11:10pm. I will be right back with more from that night as we head on back to the room. And also a conclusion of Monday during my DA birthday.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  June 11, 2012 Part 10*​
We were heading on out of DL that Monday night after watching Magical and the 2nd show of F!. It was a nice night after watching those two shows, but it was already late so we head on out of the park.

The park didn't look that busy that night since most of the people are already out of the park, but there still were people in the park that night.






It was almost 11:15pm





So we are now heading on out of the park.










Now we are at the front side of the park and the MS station looks great at night.





They still were letting guests in the park that late at night, but we were done after doing our two nighttime shows.





We were at the esplanade and it was kind of quiet that night.





So we head on back to BWAI. On the way back to the hotel, there were just a few people heading on back to the room while a lot of CM's are leaving the same time as we are. 

We got back to the room around 11:25pm since it took about 8 minutes to get from the esplanade to our room at BWAI. We were tired from that night and we called it for the night. I was up until midnight since I waited for my DA to take her shower as I was last. 

My DA birthday turned out great for her. Not only did we get to eat at Storyteller's Cafe and ESPN Zone, we also got to watch Magical and F! that same night. It is always fun to watch the fireworks and F! at DL every time at night. I got to use the firework trail without using a tripod which was very tough and of course I got to videotape Magical which never gets old to me. F! was the same as always, but it was sad that we didn't get to see Flotsam and Jetsam that night. My DA had a great time eating at Storyteller's Cafe and ESPN Zone. I know that a lot of you DISers were surprise to hear that we ate at the ESPN Zone again after eating there during lunch on Sunday. We always like to eat at the ESPN Zone at night so it was perfect to eat there as well as watching the Stanley Cup finals.

The whole day was like a usual day at the park where I go early in the morning at 8am which I like to do and get a lot of pics. I rode BLAB which I got a nice score. Just as you said Kim that I should try to take advantage of the rides in the morning at DL. Maybe during my next month trip that we will go on as many rides as we can. 

We did see a lot of AP holders at DCA that day for the AP preview of CL & BVS. It didn't bother us since we would love to go to CL & BVS that day, but after going to the preview on Saturday and Sunday, we had a great time and I would believe that Monday is worse then Saturday and Sunday. 

The park did seem a little busy at both places since the summer crowds were not there yet as well as the opening day, but it was nice day at the park. I was about to cancel this day when we learned that we didn't get selected for the AP preview of CL & BVS. But it turned out great by enjoying Magical and F! that same night. But most importantly, it was my DA birthday so I knew that this was going to be special for her.

Now is the last day of the trip which is Tuesday. This is mostly the day where my DA just rests up until we leave around 11pm back to Livingston to my grandmothers house. I mostly go in the park in the morning to get a few pics and a couple of times to go on rides until it was time to head on home. 

I will have the next day tonight or tomorrow due to some work tonight.


----------



## kmedina

Glad you were able to see the second showing of Fantasmic after Magical.  We missed both of those this trip but did see MMY and WoC.  Together, we got them all.  Sounds like your Aunt had a great birthday.  What a nice way to spend the day.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Glad you were able to see the second showing of Fantasmic after Magical.  We missed both of those this trip but did see MMY and WoC.  Together, we got them all.  Sounds like your Aunt had a great birthday.  What a nice way to spend the day.



Thank you Kim. Some people say that you can't even get a ground sitting spot at the RoA after watching Magical from the Hub. I have done it before in the past and it is possible to get a good spot without getting the F! dessert package for the 2nd show. I am still glad that you got to see MMY and WoC during your trip. Have you ever seen RDCT? If you go when RDCT is playing, I would think about seeing it one day. Some people say that RDCT is better then Wishes fireworks at the MK at WDW. She had a great birthday. This birthday trip was way better then the 2009 or 2010 trips.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 4  June 12, 2012 Part 1*​
Now it is Tuesday which is the saddest part of the trip where you have to go home after your trip. We were really excited to go during this trip because of the preview of CL on Saturday and Sunday. It was way better then going on opening day so we don't have to fight with the crowds to go on rides like RSR, LFT and MJJ. I also realize during opening day week which I really wanted to go because of the opening day merchandise as well as the Glow with the Show ears that I really wanted. But they weren't available during our time. But I did get the ears thanks to a friend who lives in LA. I was so happy to get the ears from my friend so I can use them during my next month trip to Anaheim.

Now back to the trip report. It was Tuesday morning around 7am when I got up, my DA was still sleeping that day and she doesn't feel like going to the park early that morning. So I went to DL that morning by myself while she is resting up at the hotel. It is also good that she will be rested up so she can drive. I also do drive when we go back home to Sacramento. We always do switch every time we drive because she feels comfortable with someone all fresh so that one of us won't daze off while driving.

I took a shower and got change and I left the hotel around 7:45am. My DA wants to leave LA around 11pm since we can beat the LA traffic. Sometimes the traffic can be really bad when we leave LA around that time. But since it is during a crowded weekday, it was possible that there will be some traffic going on out of SoCal. 

It was a nice typical morning in SoCal while it was cloudy and the weather was around in the 60s was very nice in the morning. On Harbor Blvd, it didn't look that busy on going to the DLR.





I got over to the esplanade around 7:55am and there were few people in the area. There were no people around the DCA entrance while DL is not opened just yet. While I was walking down the esplanade, there was a stage in the middle of the esplanade, so I would guess 





When I past through the turnstiles at DL, it was already 8am so I got at DL at the right time that morning.





When went underneath the MS station, the Grad Night banner was up. I knew that day was a grad night, luckily we will be leaving that day.





Ms looked very nice that morning with people heading down MS to go to their next destination.





It was already passed 8am so the rope drop already started so I knew that heading up on MS would be less crowded.





Carnation Cafe still closed





It was past 8am and all the people are already at each different land that morning. I started to head on over to TL to get a FP before I go on BLAB.





Over at TL, it really looked like a busy morning at DL which it should be. The first two mornings didn't look like that Tuesday morning. ST was at 10 minutes while I know that it will be at least 10+ minutes in awhile.





There were a lot of people heading on over to BLAB so I just waited for awhile and I head on over to Space Mountain to get a FP. I also can see what the wait time is like that morning.





Quite a number of people heading on over to Space Mountain





At Space Mountain entrance, the wait time was already 10 minutes and I knew that it was going to be worse that day.





There was quite a long line just to get on Space Mountain that morning. It's been awhile since I saw a long line at Space Mountain for quite some time. The line was almost close to the Redd Rockets Pizza Port.





I got my FP and the return time was 8:50am to 9:50am that Tuesday morning. After getting the FP, I start to head on over to BLAB. TL really look quite busy that Tuesday morning.





Now I was on BLAB. I said this over and over again that I am hoping to get over 1,000,000+ points on BLAB since I like to challenge myself. But after riding it over and over since my last trip in March, I should appreciate that I get these good scores on BLAB. Once again I'm saying this which you will like to get this score on BLAB TK. It would be great to ride BLAB one day as well as TSMM.

My score during BLAB was 651,500 points that day. It was a good score which didn't beat my score from Sunday. But still it was a good score that morning.





After BLAB, I start to walk around DL to get my usual morning pictures at DL. Tuesday morning was quite odd since there were a lot of people that morning. Mostly, the park is about half empty and there were half more people that morning then a usual day. There were a lot of people heading on over to BLAB while ST didn't have anyone going on the ride.





Over at the Hub, there were quite a number of people.










Some of the flowers at the Hub as well as a duck.





Down towards MS, there were quite a number of people coming int he park that morning and it was close to 8:30am.





Now I was over at Adventureland and it was quiet that morning as well. After going around TL, I head on over to Adventureland where I like to go by Indy to see what the wait time was like.















When I got to Indy, the wait time was at 20 minutes which was high that morning. So I  just went by it and on my over to the RoA. 





That's it for tonight and I will have more from Tuesday morning which is a very busy morning.


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Kim. Some people say that you can't even get a ground sitting spot at the RoA after watching Magical from the Hub. I have done it before in the past and it is possible to get a good spot without getting the F! dessert package for the 2nd show. I am still glad that you got to see MMY and WoC during your trip. Have you ever seen RDCT? If you go when RDCT is playing, I would think about seeing it one day. Some people say that RDCT is better then Wishes fireworks at the MK at WDW. She had a great birthday. This birthday trip was way better then the 2009 or 2010 trips.



We did see RDCT around the 50th anniversary.  I was not even aware they still showed it.  When do they show it (for special occasions)?  Glad you both had a great trip.


Even though you did not score over a million, I am glad you got a great score on Buzz.  This was the first week that most schools were officially out, so I bet that is why crowds are picking up.  Summer season was starting, and some of those people were probably there early in preparation for the Cars Land opening.  Glad your DA was resting up for the drive home.  I never give Crap a chance to rest.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:
			
		

> We did see RDCT around the 50th anniversary.  I was not even aware they still showed it.  When do they show it (for special occasions)?  Glad you both had a great trip.
> 
> Even though you did not score over a million, I am glad you got a great score on Buzz.  This was the first week that most schools were officially out, so I bet that is why crowds are picking up.  Summer season was starting, and some of those people were probably there early in preparation for the Cars Land opening.  Glad your DA was resting up for the drive home.  I never give Crap a chance to rest.



Yes, RDCT debut during DL 50th anniversary. They still shown RDCT during specific seasons at DL. DL runs RDCT from January to May & September to November. During the slow season and spring break, RDCT is showing those nights. During the month of October, RDCT is running on the weekends while Halloween Screams fireworks is running Mickey's Halloween Party. In November, it runs before the Holiday season on the weekends. We had a great time last month.

I know that those scores on BLAB are very good scores. I would say that you were right about e crowds that Tuesday morning. But there were barely any crowds on Monday morning which surmise me a lot. Where did all those people come from on Tuesday while I didn't see anyone on Monday. You could be right that the park was busy on tuesday morning so those people there for opening day on Friday. She always likes to rest up on our last day since she is cautious when driving back home to Sacramento. When you down to LA from Vegas and back, how much of the driving does he do?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## PrincessInOz

Catching up.  Another great sets of posts; and another fantastic score on BLAB.

DL looks more crowded this morning.  Isn't it funny how some days it is quiet and others busy?  Was it busy because it was Grad Nite?

Glad your DA enjoyed her birthday!


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> Yes, RDCT debut during DL 50th anniversary. They still shown RDCT during specific seasons at DL. DL runs RDCT from January to May & September to November. When you down to LA from Vegas and back, how much of the driving does he do?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



My last five trips have all been outside those dates (June 2012, June/July 2010, July/August 2009, July/August 2008, and June 2007).  Why did we not go during the school year when we could?  Who knows?  As you know, we missed 2011 for our cruise and WDW trip.  Our 2010 WDW trip was cheaper, so we did go to both that year.  We did go to Dl in April 2007, but we did not watch the fireworks that trip.  I saw RDCT in 2005 around the 50th anniversary (Summer time).  I was pregnant most of 2006, so we skipped Disney.  I have never done Disney pregnant.  I think 2006 was the only year I remember that we did not do anything Disney.  We went at least once a year when I was growing up.  I lived in Cali my first three years of life.  My Dad says we went all of the time.  Of course, I do not remember any of those really early trips.  I also skipped Disneyland in 2003 to save for our wedding, but we did go to Disneyworld for our honeymoon.  Yes, I really think 2006 was the only year we did not go.


----------



## kmedina

Crap and I have been together for over 16 years (married less than 9) and have taken a lot of road trips together.  In all of our trips, I drove one time for less than 30 minutes.  He demanded I pull the car over at the nearest town and let him drive.  I do not like driving, so I am not really complaining.  My only complaint is his stupid rule about the driver controlling the radio.  Even around town, he always drives unless he is not feeling well or has had more than one drink.  Granted, most of the time I go out he is not with me, so I still do a decent amount of driving.  If you believe it, Crap claims I am a bad driver.  Since I have not been the driver in an accident in 11.5 years (which was even determined to be the other driver's fault) I think it is safe to say he exaggerates.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:
			
		

> Catching up.  Another great sets of posts; and another fantastic score on BLAB.
> 
> DL looks more crowded this morning.  Isn't it funny how some days it is quiet and others busy?  Was it busy because it was Grad Nite?
> 
> Glad your DA enjoyed her birthday!



Thank you PiO.

Disneyland in the morning didn't look crowded that Monday morning, but Tuesday morning did look quite busy. it is very interesting to see DL one day crowded in the morning sent he next day it seemed crowded. I believe you are right PiO since it was a Grad Nite and a lot of kids were coming that day. So it did make sense whhy Dzl was crowded that morning. 

My DA had a great birthday trip.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> My last five trips have all been outside those dates (June 2012, June/July 2010, July/August 2009, July/August 2008, and June 2007).  Why did we not go during the school year when we could?  Who knows?  As you know, we missed 2011 for our cruise and WDW trip.  Our 2010 WDW trip was cheaper, so we did go to both that year.  We did go to Dl in April 2007, but we did not watch the fireworks that trip.  I saw RDCT in 2005 around the 50th anniversary (Summer time).  I was pregnant most of 2006, so we skipped Disney.  I have never done Disney pregnant.  I think 2006 was the only year I remember that we did not do anything Disney.  We went at least once a year when I was growing up.  I lived in Cali my first three years of life.  My Dad says we went all of the time.  Of course, I do not remember any of those really early trips.  I also skipped Disneyland in 2003 to save for our wedding, but we did go to Disneyworld for our honeymoon.  Yes, I really think 2006 was the only year we did not go.



I see. Thanks for the history of you going to the Disney parks Kim. The last two trips were great because of Xander and Connor birthdays. RDCT is a great firework show ever since 2005 and still is. 




kmedina said:


> Crap and I have been together for over 16 years (married less than 9) and have taken a lot of road trips together.  In all of our trips, I drove one time for less than 30 minutes.  He demanded I pull the car over at the nearest town and let him drive.  I do not like driving, so I am not really complaining.  My only complaint is his stupid rule about the driver controlling the radio.  Even around town, he always drives unless he is not feeling well or has had more than one drink.  Granted, most of the time I go out he is not with me, so I still do a decent amount of driving.  If you believe it, Crap claims I am a bad driver.  Since I have not been the driver in an accident in 11.5 years (which was even determined to be the other driver's fault) I think it is safe to say he exaggerates.



At least you don't have to drive during all those years. I can understand that it is a stupid rule about the driver controlling the radio. I have no problem whatever my DA wants to hear when we are driving together. Mostly we listen to the sport radio channels on the road. As what you said, I don't think you are a bad driver, I think that Crap exaggerates too much. He should take it easy if you are driving him.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 4  June 12, 2012 Part 2*​
After waking around DL that morning, I was now in Frontierland going around to take some pics. It did look quite busy that morning at DL which mostly it isn't that busy. The lines at some of the rides like Indy and Space Mountain were quite long that morning. But it didn't bother me one bit since I wasn't planning on going on any of those rides that morning since I barely go on them.

Now I left off at Adventureland and heading on my way over to the RoA. The RoA was quite that morning as well around NOS and over towards Frontierland. I would guess that most of the people at the park that morning were at TL or FL that morning. I don't count MS since that is the entrance to DL in the morning and will always be crowded.





Columbia in the side dock at the RoA





Over at NOS, it was quite as well with some people walking down on NOS.










I head on over to towards the direction of the HM.





Some nice flowers 





It was also quiet around the HM. You can just walk on the HM that morning.





Over ta thee RoA still looked quiet that morning. 





Pirate Lair sign which is acutally the former Tom Sawyer Island which will open around 9am that morning.





I thought about going towards Critter Country that morning, but I went towards Frontierland to see the back side of Frontierland. The whole day was quite really nice around the RoA where most of the people are over at TL and FL that morning.





The petrified tree right by the Mark Twain & Columbia dock





Now walking towards the back side of Frontierland and like every morning, it was quiet and o guests. Maybe just a couple in the back while Big Thunder Ranch is closed that morning.





A look at the tunnel of the former Rainbow Caverns Mine Train & Mine Train Through Nature's Wonderland. For the people who don't know what the Rainbow Caverns Mine Train & Mine Train Through Nature's Wonderland is it is a former attraction at Frontierland back in the early days of DL when it opened in the 50s. It was originally called the Rainbow Caverns Mine Train and then converted to the Mine Train Through Nature's Wonderland. Then it closed in the 70s for Big Thunder Mountain Railroad. You can also see part of the tracks while riding the Mark Twain or Columbia at the RoA. I would really like to ride the Mine Train back in the old days, but it is fun to ride BTMRR today.





It was quiet at Big Thunder Ranch while I past it.










I can hear the people scream on BTMRR when I walked on the back side of Frontierland.





There is the goat eating the dynamite on BTMRR





Now I was in FL, it was kind of semi busy. But it did seem quite busy that morning while most of the rides were longer then usual. 





Some flowers right by the entrance to Casey Jr.





Dumbo look busy as well as Mr. Toad's Wild Ride





Storybook Land Canal Boats did look that busy as well as AiW (of course). But the Tea Cups had quite a long line as well as a lot of people waiting by the railings to see there family members.





I head on over to the Matterhorn to see one more time if they are doing a soft opening. Unfortunately they didn't have the walls down so it was still closed. I just missed riding the Matterhorn in a couple of days when we left on Thursday. But I will get the chance to ride the Matterhorn next month.





I just walked around the Matterhorn to see it from the TL side which I like to see the Matterhorn. There were some CM's painting the fence on the TL side of the Matterhorn to get it all ready for re-opening on Thursday. 





I like to get a picture of the TL side where the former Skyway entrance way towards FL. The tunnels for the Skyway have shrunk ever since the Skyway closed back in the early 90s. It was so fun to ride the Skyway and get a great view of DL.





I really do miss a lot of the old rides at DL back in the 90s. The Skyway was one of my favorite rides as well the PeopleMover. DL needs to do something about the PeopleMover tracks around TL. I hate seeing the tracks not being used for all of these years. Hopefully TDA will do something about the tracks in the future. Another ride that I missed the most was the former Submarine Voyage. Before the Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage, I really like the storyline of the Submarine Voyage back in the early 90s. 

I thought I would show this picture that my parents took back in the 80s when I was young. The Submarine Voyage lagoon back in the old days looks completely different today. The submarines looked completely different back in the days which they were about to be painted yellow for exploration colors while the original colors were navy grey in resemblance to the US subs back in the late 50's. On the left hand side shows the pictures of the Skyway buckets which I really like to go through the Matterhorn.





Now back in TL going around to see what the day looks like. But I will get that tomorrow.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 4  June 12, 2012 Part 3*​
Now back to the trip report where I am now in TL. It was a nice day at DL, but the whole day didn't look like a typical morning at DL which there were quite a lot of people when the park opened at 8am. Some of the rides were quite long that morning, but the whole day isn't that bad. 

I was now in TL and just walking around to see what the day was like. TL was kind of crowded around Space Mountain.





Around fountain area were a lot of people waiting for their parties to come off Space Mountain. Space Mountain wait time was already at 40+ minute wait which I can see the people on top of the queue that it was long.










Over at BLAB, ST & AO the wait times were not that bad as Space was when I just passed it. BLAB and AO were walk-on's while ST was at 25 minute wait time.





When I was back at MS Hub, I was hungry and thirsty that morning, so I head on over to Jolly Holiday Bakery Cafe to get a croissant and orange juice. On the way over to the bakery, people coming from MS started to pick up with more and more people coming in. So I knew that DL was going to be really busy today.










A few more pics of the flowers around the HUb










Now heading on over to the Jolly Holiday Bakery Cafe. Ever since the Jolly Holiday Bakery Cafe opened I have only been in there a couple of times just to get a croissant and orange juice. I haven't ate lunch yet, but I will one day. It wasn't that busy, but I did have to wait quite awhile to get my breakfast.





While I was waiting in the line, I got a few pics inside the bakery.










I got my croissant and orange juice and I started to walk around the park with my croissant and juice.

I first head on back to TL.





A look behind at MS which there were quite some people coming in that morning.





BLAB had people on the outside of the building and ST was still at 25 minute wait time.





When I was walking down TL, I thought about riding the monorail when I was around TL. But I was still not done eating and drinking my breakfast so I just kept walking around the park.





Now back at the Matterhorn from the TL side. I did talk about on my last update about the former Skyway tunnel through the Matterhorn. They did close it up ever since the Skyway closed in the 90s. It does look like a heart shape when you look at it.





The queue for the Matterhorn was closed off since they were painting the fence.





While I was walking right by the Matterhorn, Monorail Orange passed by.





Once again, I was back at the Hub and now head on over towards Frontierland.





Frontierland didn't look that busy that morning.















I then head on over towards the area of Adventureland and NOS





Direction sign at Frontierland.





That's it for this post and I will be back with more tomorrow.


----------



## kmedina

I stumbled on a thread asking for people to post empty park pictures.  Those pictures would be perfect for that thread.  It is shocking to see them so empty, especially since other parts are so busy.  I had never heard of the Rainbow Cavern Mine Train.  Thanks for sharing that.  You will ride the Matterhorn next month.  You get to go a lot.  Good thing you have the AP.  If I got to go more often, I would buy an AP for sure.  I am still planning on getting a premium or premier sometime in 2014.  I loved the skyway too.  I got some of the best pictures from up there with my 110 camera as a kid.  Granted, my subjects looked like ants due to the lack of zoom, but I adored the pictures.  The People Mover was never the same once they re-did it to me.  That is an excellent picture of the old submarines.  We just rode the Nemo one last trip for the first time in years.  Although I am a purist on a lot of things, I like the Nemo version better.

Jolly Holiday is another thing on my lists of musts for next trip.  How was your croissant?  I want to ride Mona next trip too.  There are so many musts on my list for next trip that I am going to need 5 park days.  At least, people are finally filling the few empty park spaces.  It seemed strange to see them so empty, although I would love to see it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I stumbled on a thread asking for people to post empty park pictures.  Those pictures would be perfect for that thread.  It is shocking to see them so empty, especially since other parts are so busy.  I had never heard of the Rainbow Cavern Mine Train.  Thanks for sharing that.  You will ride the Matterhorn next month.  You get to go a lot.  Good thing you have the AP.  If I got to go more often, I would buy an AP for sure.  I am still planning on getting a premium or premier sometime in 2014.  I loved the skyway too.  I got some of the best pictures from up there with my 110 camera as a kid.  Granted, my subjects looked like ants due to the lack of zoom, but I adored the pictures.  The People Mover was never the same once they re-did it to me.  That is an excellent picture of the old submarines.  We just rode the Nemo one last trip for the first time in years.  Although I am a purist on a lot of things, I like the Nemo version better.
> 
> Jolly Holiday is another thing on my lists of musts for next trip.  How was your croissant?  I want to ride Mona next trip too.  There are so many musts on my list for next trip that I am going to need 5 park days.  At least, people are finally filling the few empty park spaces.  It seemed strange to see them so empty, although I would love to see it.



Do you still know where the empty park thread is at Kim? I will be looking forward to seeing that thread. Some parts at different lands are not that busy while some are busy in the morning. The lands that are busy in the morning are TL & FL while Adventureland, NOS, & CC are so empty the first hour when the park opens at 8am. You can look on youtube about the Rainbow Cavern Mine Train which was part of DL in the early days. Then it was changed into the Mine Train Through Nature's Wonderland in the 60s. The Matterhorn is one of the must do rides on my next trip. It will be really disappointing if I don't ride the Matterhorn as well the other things I have for this trip. Some of family members and my friends think I go way too much and in there eyes it doesn't seem like it is worth it. I like to go there not only for the rides shows, restaurants, etc. but to relax since it is the Happiest Place on Earth. Good thing I do have an AP or it would cost me thousands of dollars just to go in the park. If it weren't for the AP, I would only go about once a year. 

You should consider getting a AP in the future as long as you go at least three trips to DL and the AP will pay for all those days. I really wanted to renew my Premier AP, but I wasn't planning on going to WDW this year and it did make sense to go back to the Premium again. I really missed the Skyway so much. The people do look like little ants when you are up in the air. You are correct that the Peoplemover was never the same when they took it offline and add that ride called Rocket Rodds which was a huge disaster. It would be nice if they can make it into the Peoplemover again, but the track are set up for the Rocket Rodds so it was going to be expensive and time to convert the track back into the Peoplemover tracks. Hopefully they will do something about it in the future. Thank you Kim. There are not too many pics of the submarines in that color since they were transforming the old Navy gray colors to the yellow colors back in the 80s. The FNSV is a nice ride and I like that they have the subs again ever since they took them offline in the mid 90s and had to wait 10 years for it to return.

The croissant was great that morning which I had a butter croissant. I did get to ride Mona on my last trip and it is on the next update to my TR. In order to see everything, 5 days is enough. But on a slow season, you will have no problem seeing it in 3 days. You should try to go to more rope drops so you can see the empty parks. It is fun to go to a park where there is barely any people. Remember during my early March trip this year about how there were no people at DL that morning due to the esplanade being evacuated.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 4 – June 12, 2012– Part 4*​
I was still wandering around DL that Tuesday morning where I just looked around. I know that I could have easily go on a lot of rides that morning, but I like to take pictures in the morning when I am solo. I have no problem going on any rides solo, but I have done all the rides at DL so I am not in a rush to go on any rides. Maybe I need to have another person with me who is excited to go to DL in the morning. Maybe my DB and his GF will get me all excited for next months trip when we go to DCA in the morning. 

I only had about one hour until it was time to head on back home to Sacramento. I know my DA is waiting at the room ready to go back home while I am in DL enjoying the sight seeing. Going to DL in the morning is one of my enjoyments of doing other things then just by going on rides. I do take a lot of pics ever since I got my AP and I do go on less rides then I usually do in my past trips at DL. 

Now back to DL, I was in Frontierland walking through by the RoA. It was a ncie day and it started to get a little blue sky that morning. 





Now through Adventureland. There was quite a line at Indy so I knew that it was going to be busy.










Now I was back at the Hub and I decided that I should head on over to TL and ride the monorail. I did spent most of my morning walking around where I could have rode my favorite ride. So I head on over to TL from the Hub.










Right by Partner's statue, there were some Disney CM's doing something that morning.





The Omni bus had some people while I got some pics of the Matterhorn in the background.










I passed through the TL and over to the monorail station. It was quite busy that morning with more and more guests in the park. But I didn't mind that at all with those people.










There were quite a number of strollers right by the entrance of the FNSV. I knew that the monorail wasn't going to be crowded that morning since the only time I knew the monorail will be crowded is when they enter the DTD monorail station. 





There was no one in the queue for the monorail that morning. There were just a few cars running on the Autopia.





When I was half way through the queue, it was nice to see the FNSV waterfall.





There was no monorail at the station so I knew that the next one is coming shortly.





Just about a few seconds, Monorail Blue or Mona was passing over the FNSV Lagoon.










When I got to the station, I was the only one at the station. While I was waiting, I got a picture of the Matterhorn while it was still closed.





Monorail Blue (Mandy) approached the station. You can barely see the people in Mandy through the window.










When everyone on Monorail Blue got out I was at the back of Car 5 of Monorail Blue. I was going to ask them if I could be in the back, but I knew that they wouldn't allow one guest to ride the back without multiple people. I tried to ride the back before in the past, but the CM's said that they would let multiple people to ride in the back and not just one. 

So I just rode in the back of Monorail Blue all by myself on route to the DTD monorail station.





That will be it for this post and I will have the next part from the monorail later today.


----------



## tksbaskets

The last day of any trip is bitter sweet.  You sure are making the most of your day.  My DH rides BLAB first think in the morning at DL too.  While I usually ride Star Tours.  Your score was again awesome.

The picture of the roses was just stunning.  What a beautiful morning.  I think you are right about the crowds starting to build.

Thanks for sharing.  It's always fun to see your trip report posts


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> The last day of any trip is bitter sweet.  You sure are making the most of your day.  My DH rides BLAB first think in the morning at DL too.  While I usually ride Star Tours.  Your score was again awesome.
> 
> The picture of the roses was just stunning.  What a beautiful morning.  I think you are right about the crowds starting to build.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.  It's always fun to see your trip report posts



It was sad on the last day, but I was happy to go back home and see all the videos and pics that I took during the CL & BVS preview. You know me well TK that I always ride BLAB first thing in the morning. I could have rode a lot of rides in the morning, but I like to get some pics of the park while it is empty. Thank you. 

I really like the one at the RoA where I got a picture of Tom Sawyer Island. It was a great day to go to DL in the morning while it was cloudy that morning. It did seem crowded that day because it was a Grad Nite and all the kids were there that day. 

My pleasure and thank you for checking my trip reports.


I will have the next post later tonight so stay tune.


----------



## kmedina

I remember you mentioning that you rode Mona.  Did you ride her right after you get off Mandy?  Only asking because you said it is in the next update. Mandy was nice.  I want to ride Manny too.   You got excellent shots that day.  Sometimes it is nicer to roam around and enjoy things rather than jumping from ride to ride, so I understand what you mean.  If we took more trips, I would definitely slow down and smell the roses.  Of course, I would get pictures of them too.  I am not sure if my favorite shot this segment is the waterfall or the phone with Many approaching with the unobstructed Matterhorn view in the back.  They are both excellent.




mvf-m11c said:


> Do you still know where the empty park thread is at Kim? I will be looking forward to seeing that thread. Some parts at different lands are not that busy while some are busy in the morning. The lands that are busy in the morning are TL & FL while Adventureland, NOS, & CC are so empty the first hour when the park opens at 8am. You can look on youtube about the Rainbow Cavern Mine Train which was part of DL in the early days. Then it was changed into the Mine Train Through Nature's Wonderland in the 60s. The Matterhorn is one of the must do rides on my next trip. It will be really disappointing if I don't ride the Matterhorn as well the other things I have for this trip. Some of family members and my friends think I go way too much and in there eyes it doesn't seem like it is worth it. I like to go there not only for the rides shows, restaurants, etc. but to relax since it is the Happiest Place on Earth. Good thing I do have an AP or it would cost me thousands of dollars just to go in the park. If it weren't for the AP, I would only go about once a year.
> 
> You should consider getting a AP in the future as long as you go at least three trips to DL and the AP will pay for all those days. I really wanted to renew my Premier AP, but I wasn't planning on going to WDW this year and it did make sense to go back to the Premium again. I really missed the Skyway so much. The people do look like little ants when you are up in the air. You are correct that the Peoplemover was never the same when they took it offline and add that ride called Rocket Rodds which was a huge disaster. It would be nice if they can make it into the Peoplemover again, but the track are set up for the Rocket Rodds so it was going to be expensive and time to convert the track back into the Peoplemover tracks. Hopefully they will do something about it in the future. Thank you Kim. There are not too many pics of the submarines in that color since they were transforming the old Navy gray colors to the yellow colors back in the 80s. The FNSV is a nice ride and I like that they have the subs again ever since they took them offline in the mid 90s and had to wait 10 years for it to return.
> 
> The croissant was great that morning which I had a butter croissant. I did get to ride Mona on my last trip and it is on the next update to my TR. In order to see everything, 5 days is enough. But on a slow season, you will have no problem seeing it in 3 days. You should try to go to more rope drops so you can see the empty parks. It is fun to go to a park where there is barely any people. Remember during my early March trip this year about how there were no people at DL that morning due to the esplanade being evacuated.



I was looking at a lot of the pictures on the thread and thought they were neat.  I even plan on getting to a park very early next trip, so I can add my own photo.  Here it is Empty Park Photos

I do not believe there is such a thing as too much Disney.  If I went in everyday, I do not think I would get tired of it.  It is nice that you get to go as often as you do.  When I finally get to go more than once a year again, I will buy an AP.  With a three day hopper costing $250, and all the discounts you get, I could probably break even on the premium pass with two long or three short trips.  Like you, I would only get the premier if we were going to WDW that year.  We do not go to WDW every year.  Although we did go the past two years, it is highly unlikely we will go this year.  I doubt we will even get to go next year unless everything works out nicely.

I missed the subs when they were gone too.  You and I are close in age (with you being about two years younger), so we probably have a lot of the same early park memories.  I do not remember many trips from the 80s though and am impressed that you do.

I still think I am going to book the pre-park opening breakfasts as often as possible.  You're right about making rope drop for the mornings I do not have breakfast booked.  We will do that from here on out.  At WDW last trip, we had a pre-park opening breakfast every park day!  It is easy to do that with the dining plan.  The dining plan at DLR is a joke and does not even save you money.

I do remember your March trip being so empty that morning.  The people who were in there got pretty lucky.  Goes to show you that rope drop is the way to go.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I remember you mentioning that you rode Mona.  Did you ride her right after you get off Mandy?  Only asking because you said it is in the next update. Mandy was nice.  I want to ride Manny too.   You got excellent shots that day.  Sometimes it is nicer to roam around and enjoy things rather than jumping from ride to ride, so I understand what you mean.  If we took more trips, I would definitely slow down and smell the roses.  Of course, I would get pictures of them too.  I am not sure if my favorite shot this segment is the waterfall or the phone with Many approaching with the unobstructed Matterhorn view in the back.  They are both excellent.



Yes, we rode Mona (Monorail Orange) on Sunday before it was our time to go to CL for the preview. We rode Mona first on Sunday and got to ride Mandy (Monorail Blue) on Tuesday morning. I did mixed up the words on the names of the monorails which I rode Mandy that Tuesday morning. These last two years when I am in the park by myself, I just roam around the park getting a lot of different pictures while I could use that time to go on rides. It is fun to get empty shots of DL in the morning. I also can't wait to get empty park shots of DCA next month during the APEE. It is always fun to slow down and relax at the park. Thank you Kim.






kmedina said:


> I was looking at a lot of the pictures on the thread and thought they were neat.  I even plan on getting to a park very early next trip, so I can add my own photo.  Here it is Empty Park Photos
> 
> I do not believe there is such a thing as too much Disney.  If I went in everyday, I do not think I would get tired of it.  It is nice that you get to go as often as you do.  When I finally get to go more than once a year again, I will buy an AP.  With a three day hopper costing $250, and all the discounts you get, I could probably break even on the premium pass with two long or three short trips.  Like you, I would only get the premier if we were going to WDW that year.  We do not go to WDW every year.  Although we did go the past two years, it is highly unlikely we will go this year.  I doubt we will even get to go next year unless everything works out nicely.
> 
> I missed the subs when they were gone too.  You and I are close in age (with you being about two years younger), so we probably have a lot of the same early park memories.  I do not remember many trips from the 80s though and am impressed that you do.
> 
> I still think I am going to book the pre-park opening breakfasts as often as possible.  You're right about making rope drop for the mornings I do not have breakfast booked.  We will do that from here on out.  At WDW last trip, we had a pre-park opening breakfast every park day!  It is easy to do that with the dining plan.  The dining plan at DLR is a joke and does not even save you money.
> 
> I do remember your March trip being so empty that morning.  The people who were in there got pretty lucky.  Goes to show you that rope drop is the way to go.



Thank you Kim for sending the link to the Empty Park Photos. 

I would have no problem going to DL or DCA everyday since I would be there for the special events and of course the nighttime shows so I can take pictures and videotape them (I just can't get tired of those events). It is nice to go to the DLR that many times. I know that you will get a AP one day and get to go on many trips to the DLR. At least you are closer to SoCal than me just by 3 hours. It was nice to have the Premier AP the last two years, but this year wasn't worth paying another $400 just to renew the Premier. Hopefully you and your family will be able to go back to WDW for another trip. 

Those were the great days at DL when the original Submarine Voyage was a great ride. Plus all those rides that are not there today (Skyway, PeopleMover, Motor Boat Cruise, FL Autopia, & the old ST which was so popular back in the 80s and 90s). We are close of age which you are older then me. Most of my great memories at DL was in the 90s. Today and the last 5 years have been great, but those memories in the early days are special. I still have a lot of my old photos of me, my family and friends at DL during those days. I still have videos back in the 80s and 90s at the park as well as the 30th and 35th Anniversary of DL plus 15th Anniversary of WDW. I still watch them today. I have the 35th Anniversary of DL on youtube if you haven't seen it yet.

It does make sense to do the pre-park opening breakfasts since you have the kids and it would make it even more special with the characters. Rope Drop in the morning is fun so you can go on rides with barely any wait time. WDW dining package can save you a lot of money while DL doesn't have that package like WDW. It will be a long time until I do a WDW dining package since I am not staying on-site.

That was a bizarre day when the DLR didn't let any guests in until 10:30am until it was clear to walk through the esplanade.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 4  June 12, 2012 Part 5*​
Now I am in Monorail Blue or Mandy at the TL heading on over to the DTD station. But I am just going to make a round trip and come back to the TL station. Mandy was running that day along with Mona (Monorail Orange) The monorails have the faces on the monorails due to Cars Land promotion which has a face of the cabin window. I have no problem with the monorails being decorated for the CL promotion. 

I was in the back on Mandy (Car 5) and on my way to the DTD station. Here are some pics on the way including pics of BVS while it was closed that day. When I rode Mandy and heard her voice, I really like her voice better then Mona. My DA would say the same thing if we rode Mandy and she would like her better then Mona. 

Leaving the TL station in Mandy





Just about to leave the TL station, Mona was approaching TL.





An empty car which was great





Passing Harbor Blvd. There were quite a number people on the other side to get over to the DLR.





Now passing DCA. It was quiet that morning since the park wasn't officially open at the time when I passed DCA. Mad T Party at Hollywood Pictures Backot looked empty that morning.




















Now passing through BVS. There were some CM's out on the street working and cleaning out there. It was completely different after seeing the first three days of our trip filled with AP holders, D23 members, Club 33 members and Disney CM's during the preview on Saturday to Monday.















Passing through Condor Flats which is open to the DLR hotel guests.





Passing through the GCH hotel





I was at the DTD monorail station and there were a lot of people that were waiting at the station to board the monorail. So I stayed in the back of Car 5 of Mandy and was on my way back to the TL monorail station as our final stop. You have to get off no matter what at the TL  monorail station.

On the way back, DL turnstiles started to pick up that morning as the day wasn't crowded enough that morning. It was already 9:30am so I need to get off the monorail and go over to DCA before I go back to the hotel and meet up with my DA.










Now back at TL and over the FNSV Lagoon










Now passing the Matterhorn.





A look at the loading station on the TL side of the Matterhorn looks like they are working on it.















Now going around TL until Mandy gets to the TL station.





Now passign through the Matterhorn through the FL side.















Mandy arrived at the TL monorail station and I got off. After hearing Mandy all the way around the DLR, I really like Mandy voice better then Mona from both ways. I was hoping that  Manny (Monorail Red) would be running that week when we were there, but it didn't made it out on the track. Hopefully we will be able to ride Manny on our upcoming trip. 

This trip report is almost coming to an end and I can get started on my PTR for my next month trip report. 

I will have the next update tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I remember skyways.  It was my first trip to DL and I remember just thinking "I can't believe I'm here" when we got in the car.  

Thanks for sharing your pictures.  Seems like you spent the entire morning shooting!


----------



## kmedina

I love the pictures you got from Mandy.  It was night time when I rode her, so I did not really attempt many pictures other than of Xander and inside Mandy.  The flash was going off, since it was so dark.  I did not want to bother anyone more than that already did.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> I remember skyways.  It was my first trip to DL and I remember just thinking "I can't believe I'm here" when we got in the car.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pictures.  Seems like you spent the entire morning shooting!



It is so exciting when you are about to go to a Disney park the first time and just can't imagine later on how great it was to go that first time.

Your welcome PiO. I mostly spent all my morning taking pictures except for riding BLAB and the monorail.




kmedina said:


> I love the pictures you got from Mandy.  It was night time when I rode her, so I did not really attempt many pictures other than of Xander and inside Mandy.  The flash was going off, since it was so dark.  I did not want to bother anyone more than that already did.



Thank you Kim. The pictures turned out really well that morning on Monorail Blue. It is very difficult to get nighttime pictures while riding the monorail. Every time I ride the monorail at night, I use my video camera while riding. We didn't ride up front or back the whole trip which was kind of surprising.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

sorry, i got tangled up without evening trying to. 

anyhoo, first things first, ..i saw i hit the wrong key, not
"fear friend" but dear friend-sorry. 

but since i couldn't give you feedback, i took the time to 
catch up & follow your journeys. & because it wasn't opened
when we were there, i am really enjoying your adventures! 
and the pictures-liked always- are a real treat! 

fyi~that's my favorite icon~

...as you might recalled my old computer got burn by an
electric storm. now i am going have to do some new/major 
uploading. 

you have a god memory -too bad we never got those 
pictures~ because there were some really neat pictures of
the cast members...being themselves. well they are 
human after all? ~. 

" a long time ago", i wrote to dcl  to praised their efforts having
the shows stars "mingle" with the guests. after all, if they 
do become "big stars", this will help them to handle their 
success....in a professional manner. ( my work is in the
people business too, just in a "different type" of setting.)

human dynamics are our bread & butter..but the fringe benefit
is how well they preform " in the real world." even wdw, imagine
that? 

....the actress preforming as ariel, was not the same one on the
ship. i don't know why she decided to seek my daughter out, 
but it was a sunny day. & when it's sunny, her hair shimmer. 
( i think it is from her mother having snow white's hair color.) 
so underneath the red, there's also a few dark high lights.  
and she is tall! 5-10 & she just turned 15. funny, they are
selling a wig of from brave. ahhhhh, one of my favorites 
thing @ wdw, was when all the little girls that used to have 
their parents to "meet" our lil' ginger. boy-oh girl, did she grew
up too fast! thanks for reminding me. 

can't remember if i shared this or not, but if you ever get on the
wonder, & meet a cm by the name of " chele-"sea" , she is 
also the "twin" of the lil' mermaid. 

i really like the m.rails pictures, . that used to be one
of our favorites things to do @ wdw..riding in the front & 
doing the "loops". 

....i didn't tell my wife about them changing the ariel snow cone 
hair do. she noticed. i told it was to make it more believable &
she reminded me how jordan did the same hair do. we saw 
the movie brave, & she changed again. 

have you ever had a disney experience outside the parks? 
on the plane back to california, the guy in our row......had a
friend that used to be walt's gardener. he said the company 
wanted to retired him but walt refused. he also worked 
@ the hospital where roy was treated. he stated the 
family were big supporters, all the time. oh, he mentioned 
the gardener had the goal to be the oldest person on
earth. it was ironic, because we had a pt. back in the 
late 80's that was...136. i think if i keep going to 
disneyland...i might make it. 

speaking of, next year we're back on dcl..to europe.  i haven't 
been there...since i was @ the af academy & did a back~ 
packing tour. but we are also going to do a fourth disney
land trip back to "grand".....& we want to do a whole
week. so either...a halloween or xmas trip. 

until then, your stories & pictures are the next best thing!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Lil' Grumpy said:


> sorry, i got tangled up without evening trying to.
> 
> anyhoo, first things first, ..i saw i hit the wrong key, not
> "fear friend" but dear friend-sorry.
> 
> but since i couldn't give you feedback, i took the time to
> catch up & follow your journeys. & because it wasn't opened
> when we were there, i am really enjoying your adventures!
> and the pictures-liked always- are a real treat!
> 
> fyi~that's my favorite icon~
> 
> ...as you might recalled my old computer got burn by an
> electric storm. now i am going have to do some new/major
> uploading.
> 
> you have a god memory -too bad we never got those
> pictures~ because there were some really neat pictures of
> the cast members...being themselves. well they are
> human after all? ~.
> 
> " a long time ago", i wrote to dcl  to praised their efforts having
> the shows stars "mingle" with the guests. after all, if they
> do become "big stars", this will help them to handle their
> success....in a professional manner. ( my work is in the
> people business too, just in a "different type" of setting.)
> 
> human dynamics are our bread & butter..but the fringe benefit
> is how well they preform " in the real world." even wdw, imagine
> that?
> 
> ....the actress preforming as ariel, was not the same one on the
> ship. i don't know why she decided to seek my daughter out,
> but it was a sunny day. & when it's sunny, her hair shimmer.
> ( i think it is from her mother having snow white's hair color.)
> so underneath the red, there's also a few dark high lights.
> and she is tall! 5-10 & she just turned 15. funny, they are
> selling a wig of from brave. ahhhhh, one of my favorites
> thing @ wdw, was when all the little girls that used to have
> their parents to "meet" our lil' ginger. boy-oh girl, did she grew
> up too fast! thanks for reminding me.
> 
> can't remember if i shared this or not, but if you ever get on the
> wonder, & meet a cm by the name of " chele-"sea" , she is
> also the "twin" of the lil' mermaid.
> 
> i really like the m.rails pictures, . that used to be one
> of our favorites things to do @ wdw..riding in the front &
> doing the "loops".
> 
> ....i didn't tell my wife about them changing the ariel snow cone
> hair do. she noticed. i told it was to make it more believable &
> she reminded me how jordan did the same hair do. we saw
> the movie brave, & she changed again.
> 
> have you ever had a disney experience outside the parks?
> on the plane back to california, the guy in our row......had a
> friend that used to be walt's gardener. he said the company
> wanted to retired him but walt refused. he also worked
> @ the hospital where roy was treated. he stated the
> family were big supporters, all the time. oh, he mentioned
> the gardener had the goal to be the oldest person on
> earth. it was ironic, because we had a pt. back in the
> late 80's that was...136. i think if i keep going to
> disneyland...i might make it.
> 
> speaking of, next year we're back on dcl..to europe.  i haven't
> been there...since i was @ the af academy & did a back~
> packing tour. but we are also going to do a fourth disney
> land trip back to "grand".....& we want to do a whole
> week. so either...a halloween or xmas trip.
> 
> until then, your stories & pictures are the next best thing!



No problem Lil Grumpy. It's nice to see you back.

It's fine. After I saw the "fear friend", I knew it was suppose to be dear. We always do mistypes all the time.

I'm glad that you are enjoying my TR. This has been a long TR. I must have done over 60 posts just for this TR alone with all those pictures.

My memory is fine and I am glad that I do take all those pictures where ever I go since I can tell the story of my trip. It is really difficult after over a month to remember everything and write it up.

That is a very nice story with Ariel and your daughter.

The pictures turned out fine while some of them were bright due to the sun. I always have to ride the monorail during any of my trips. It would be really nice if WDW will allow guests to ride up front with the monorail pilot. But after that 2009 accident and after these last three years, they still aren't letting guests ride up front.

The newly revamped Little Mermaid ride is very nice with Ariel new hair in the "Under the Sea" scene.

The Disney experience that doesn't involve the park was the Disney on Ice & D23 Expo. I have never done a DCL which some people would say that I should consider one day. I am just a Disney park guy.

That was a nice story that you met a person on the plane that knew a friend who used to be Walt's gardener. 

Nice to hear that you will be going back on the DCL to Europe next year. That is great that you will be heading back to the GCH and possibly go during the Halloween or Holiday season at the DLR. If I were you, I would go during the Holiday season where the whole DLR is all decorated for the Holiday season. You should go after Thanksgiving since the hotels will be decorated at that time while before the hotels will not be decorated.

Thank you Lil Grumpy.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 4 – June 12, 2012– Part 6*​
After I got off the monorail from the TL station, it was already past 9:30am since I was in the monorail heading back to the TL station. So it was time to head on out of the park and head on over to DCA that morning. The clouds started to clear up finally that morning and it looks nice with a few clouds in the sky.

When I left the station, TL started to pick up with more and more guests that morning. I went past Pixie Hollow and the Matterhorn towards the Hub since I wanted to get out of the park so I can head on over to DCA.





Now I was back at the Hub and as always in the morning, more and more people started to enter the park. Every time in the morning around 9:30am at DL, the crowds start to come in so it was time to high tail it out of DL and over to DCA. 










At least it wasn't where the park was so full where I couldn't even walk an inch out of the park.





It was already past 9:35am that morning.










Now there were more crowds around Main Street Town Square.





The Hub looks very nice with all those flowers.





Meeting Goofy right by the fire house was really long that morning.





Now I was at the esplanadeand I was heading on over to DCA. It didn't look that bad that morning while there were few people heading on over to DCA while most of the people were heading on over to DL. 





I did get a picture of the stage out at the esplanade and it was highly likely for the DCA grand re-opening on Friday the 15th.





Now heading on in towards DCA turnstiles. This will be the last time to head through the side entrance to DCA. It has been less than a year since the side entrance on the back side of Soarin was used since the former land Sunshine Plaza is now BVS with the Golden Gate bridge as the entrance to DCA. This will be the last time in a very long time when we go on the back side of Soarin as the entrance to DCA.










The side building was the Guest Relations for DCA.















When I got inside DCA, I head on over to GRR for a WoC Showpass (you would call them showpass than FP Matt). It was semi busy that morning but it wasn't that bad at all. I got to GRR and the showpass I got was of course blue for the 9pm time. There were a lot of people heading on over to PP like always every morning. But when I first entered DCA at Condor Flats there were quite a number of people heading on over towards BVS so I decided to head in that direction instead of going through PP.





Over at Condor Flats, the rope drop right by the Pilot's Taste-In restaurant was past it so it was inside BVS. This was the first time to see the rope drop by Condor Flats at BVS. So I head in that direction to see the rope drop in that area.





When I was over at BVS, the rope drop was right in between the Carthay Circle Theater and the information center. I knew that this was going to be the rope drop area for DCA in order to head on over to CL. 





Also around BVS, the front of the Carthay Circle Theater is getting ready for media day and the opening day on Friday the 15th. You can see the stage and containers around the fountain.










The other rope drop was heading on over to Hollywood Land right by the Disney Junior Live on Stage! building.





After looking around, I decided it was time to head on out of the park and go back to the hotel. It was early that day and we didn't need to leave Anaheim around 11am, but I wanted to get a head start on out of SoCal and back to NorCal. So I head on out of the park just before DCA opened at 10am.





Now this was the last time I will be going through the back side of Soarin during the construction of DCA. It might be a long time until I go on the back side of Soarin to enter or exit DCA. There were a lot of people entering DCA that morning while I was exiting.





I was out at the esplanade just before 10am which DCA opened and I head on back to BWAI to meet up with my DA and pack out things.

It was around 10:10am when I got back to the room and we started to pack all of our stuff in our car. We didn't leave the hotel around 11am since I wanted to get a little break until we left that afternoon and back to NorCal. 

When it was 11am, we got in our car and I drove out of Anaheim which I usually do every time. The day was nice with more and more people heading on in the park so it was a good time to leave and go back to Sacramento. 

On the way up towards I-5, we did got stuck in LA traffic for awhile, but we got out of SoCal in just 2 hours which is 30 minutes longer then we usually get out. I thought if we left SoCal around 11am there wouldn't be too many people on the highway. But there were way more people on I-5 going north than I expected. Maybe it was a weekday where people are working that day and there were more people on the road than on a Sunday going back home which we usually do.

My DA took over part way when we were up in the grapevine where we stopped at our regular Carl's Jr. restaurant up on the hills. 

She drove most of the way until we got to Livingston where we check on my grandmother. We stayed for awhile and have dinner until it was time for us to head on back to Sacramento. It was about 1 1/2 hour drive from Livingston to Sacramento. So I drove the rest of the way back home after she drove for about 3 hours straight. I did offer to switch, but she was fine.

We left Livingston around 8pm since we stayed in Livingston to watch the NBA Finals between the Thunder and Heat for Game 1. The Thunder won the game which made us happy, but in the end the Heat won the NBA championship which I am not happy about. 

It was around 10pm when we got home, since it took another 30 minutes to get home since there was road construction at night. But overall we got home safely and that concludes our Cars Land and Buena Vista Street Sneak peek trip.


This is one of our best trips that we have ever been to the DLR. Not only were we there for the preview of Cars Land and Buena Vista Street before the public, but also for my DA birthday meals which we don't usually eat at two sit down restaurants in one day. This is one that we will never forget in a long time. 

We got to go on all the rides at CL during the preview which we rode Radiator Springs Racers 5 times (2 on Saturday and 3 on Sunday), Luigi's Flying Tires twice and one time on Mater's Junkyard Jamboree. RSR surpassed our expectations when we rode it the first time. It is way better then Test Track at EPCOT. The only thing about both TT and RSR is that TT is faster than RSR. But everything else for RSR is better than TT. LFT was something that I wanted to ride ever since I saw vintage clips of the Flying Saucers at DL in the 60s. It was not as bumpy as I thought when we saw clips of Disney testing it out. MJJ is just like Francis' Ladybug Boogie where the ride vehicles goes on another track but it does swing you left and right a lot where you can easily hurt your other rider if you are a big person. So you have to hold on the bar so you don't crush them. 

Also during the preview on Saturday, I got to see Alison (franandaj), Fran and Arline right at Ramone's House of Body Art. It was nice to talk to them for a short time at the preview. I also got to read her TR which was great. Here is a link to her post during their preview. [post=45144333]PTR-F&W 2012 & Cheating on Mickey w/Harry!...Carsland Preview! [/post]

The rides that we usually do all the time (DLRR, monorail, BLAB and MFW) we got done on all four days. Most of the rides during the whole trip did look quite busy before the summertime at the DLR. The wait times were about average and the longest wait for a ride to get on was RSR during the preview. But overall we didn’t wait too long for any of the rides. We could have done more rides during that trip in the morning, but I always like to walk around the park while it is quiet and get some pics while DL is empty. It will be very interesting to go through DCA at 8am then DL in the morning. 

We got to try some different food at the Cozy Cone Motel which was great but the only thing I didn't like about it too much was waiting in that long line just to get popcorn. Even though we didn't try everything at the Cozy Cone, I really like the sweet and spicy popcorn. The pretzel bites were good, but the one that I really wanted to try was the churro bites at Cozy Cone 1. But that might be a possibility during my next month trip. The one thing that also was disappointing is that we didn't eat at Flo's V8 Cafe. We were hoping to eat at Flo's V8 but when the restaurant was full and I wanted to use my time wisely at other parts of CL, we just couldn't fit it in our time. But this is another must do thing for me when I go next month. 

Buena Vista Street was amazing with all the details of each one. Even though the Red Car Trolley wasn’t running that day during the preview, we still got a chance to go inside and see what it is like. Riding the Red Car Trolley is one of the must do things for my trip next month. We got to go inside the Elias & Company store which is the biggest store at DCA. The store was well themed and had a lot of choices to buy merchandise. Not only around DCA, Elias & Company also sold some CL merchandise. But most of the merchandise that we wanted was at Ramone’s House of Body Art. There were some great shops that we could easily stay in there for a long time. 

We got to eat at two sit down restaurants during our trip at the ESPN Zone (twice) and Storyteller’s Café. Those two restaurants we mostly eat all the time at the DLR. She was kind of surprise to hear that we are eating at the ESPN Zone during her birthday. The main thing is that we got in so we can watch the Stanley Cup Finals where the LA Kings won that night. I wanted to eat at the Carthay Circle Restaurant during the preview, but it was closed that day unless you buy the $500 ticket in order to eat at the restaurant. My DA didn’t think it was worth paying another $900 or $850 for dinner tickets. But after hearing what you get in it, she still thinks even today that it was way too much money. 

I must have took over 1500 pics of CL & BVS alone on this trip since I wanted to get every little detail of CL and BVS. Good thing that it was during a preview so there wasn't that many people. This was the most pictures I have ever taken on any trip and it was way more than the WDW trip last year. I had to switch the lens every time I got the closer shots as well as the longer shots. The ones that were great were the sign details of Cars Land which are my favorite pics. 

Also with all those pics that trip, I got to try the firework trail setting for the fireworks. I want to thank PrincessInOz the most for helping setting up the settings for my DSLR when I took the pictures of the firework trails those nights. Some of them were good for the first time while some of them could have used some work. But I will try to do more firework trail pictures on my upcoming trip. *So PiO*, you need to remind me if you read this of what setting I should try when I take the pictures of the fireworks. Last time I set shutter speed at 4 to 6 seconds while the aperture was at f/9.0. This time I will try to set it up at 2 seconds and the aperture at 11.0 to 16.0

As always when I go to the Disney parks, we got to see Magical fireworks twice on Saturday and Monday. I also got to do Fantasmic! which I haven’t done for quite some time which is always fun to watch. The only shows that we didn’t get to see were WoC and MMY. I was disappointed that the 11:15pm private of viewing of WoC during our preview on Sunday night was canceled and moved towards the 10:15pm 2nd show of WoC. There was no way we were going to see WoC at 10:15pm while we could use that time to enjoy CL & BVS during the preview. I was also considering watching MMY after the Magical on Saturday, but I was tired that night after driving to LA, the preview at DCA and waiting for Magical that night. I was not happy that I didn’t get to see it, but that will be another show that I will see that night.

This concludes our Sneak Peek at Cars Land and Buena Vista Street on June 9th to 12th, 2012. Now I am about to work on my next post trip report will be next month with my DB and his GF. The dates will be August 13th to 15th, 2012. We will be staying at BWAI. I was hoping to get BWPPI, but the prices were just way too high. When my DB planned the dates, it was after Destination D weekend which also made me sad that I wanted to go to Destination D. I really wanted to go to Destination D since seeing the last few Destination D's at DL and WDW the last few years. I know that Alison (franandaj) is going that weekend and hope to see her there. But these were the only times that my DB and his GF available that day. The main reason for the trip is for my DB and his GF where they want to see Cars Land. They are really looking forward to the trip that I will be working on our plans for this trip. We have one reservation at Wine Country Trattoria on Tuesday at 6:30pm. We won’t be doing the WoC dining since we know that I can get the blue FPs for the 9pm show. So we are cutting it close for dining and WoC. They also want to see Radiator Springs light up at night around 8pm so everything will be close.

I’m going to start on my PTR and I could always use some ideas for my trip next month. The title for the upcoming TR was though up by PrincessInOz which is called *I'm Racing Back to Cars Land with 'Bro and his Girl' in Tow* Thank you for reading along DISers.


----------



## kmedina

Excellent morning and recap, Bret.  You are right about where the ropes are placed for the drop.  The rope blocking Hollywood land has a small opening for people to line up for RSR.  CMs were allowing people through.  It must have been roped off again around ToT to prevent people from sneaking into Cars Land, but we never went that far before rope drop.

You got so much done.  It was an excellent trip.  I am looking forward to reading about your next trip, which will be here before you know it.


----------



## PrincessInOz

mvf-m11c said:


> *Day 4 – June 12, 2012– Part 6*​
> Also with all those pics that trip, I got to try the firework trail setting for the fireworks. I want to thank PrincessInOz the most for helping setting up the settings for my DSLR when I took the pictures of the firework trails those nights. Some of them were good for the first time while some of them could have used some work. But I will try to do more firework trail pictures on my upcoming trip. *So PiO*, you need to remind me if you read this of what setting I should try when I take the pictures of the fireworks.* Last time I set shutter speed at 4 to 6 seconds while the aperture was at f/9.0. This time I will try to set it up at 2 seconds and the aperture at 11.0 to 16.0*
> 
> I’m going to start on my PTR and I could always use some ideas for my trip next month. The title for the upcoming TR was though up by PrincessInOz which is called *I'm Racing Back to Cars Land with 'Bro and his Girl' in Tow* Thank you for reading along DISers.



Bret - I might have given you some pointers on the settings but those shots were all yours!  You did great with them.

If you are going to increase your aperture from f/9 to f/16, this will actually make the aperture *smaller*, which means less light hitting the sensor.  If you then reduce the time to 2 seconds, you will be letting even less light in to hit the sensor.  

I would go with f/16 and keep the shutter speed anywhere between 4 - 8 seconds.  With the smaller aperture, you should be able to increase the time.  Hope this makes sense.  As you get to the dark/quiet sections of the show, take the time down towards 4 - 8 seconds.  As you get towards the brighter sections, take the time down to 2 - 4 seconds (or less, depending on how bright it will get). 


And WOW!  You're going with my suggestion!  Thanks for the honour.


----------



## tksbaskets

Excellent TR and I felt almost like I was at the Carsland preview with you!  I love the title for your next TR! 

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Excellent morning and recap, Bret.  You are right about where the ropes are placed for the drop.  The rope blocking Hollywood land has a small opening for people to line up for RSR.  CMs were allowing people through.  It must have been roped off again around ToT to prevent people from sneaking into Cars Land, but we never went that far before rope drop.
> 
> You got so much done.  It was an excellent trip.  I am looking forward to reading about your next trip, which will be here before you know it.



Thank you Kim. It will be very interesting when we do the rope drop at DCA that Tuesday morning next month. After reading through all these different threads, sides and your TR as well. But with my DB and his GF at the rope drop while I am inside at CL, I will meet up with them at the rope off area while I go in the queue for RSR FP. It was smart for the rope off by ToT so people won't sneak over to CL from the backside. 

Thanks. We did get to ride everything at CL. There are a lot of things that I didn't do during the trip (ride Red Car Trolley & Storyteller's statue) which I will do on this upcoming trip. Just less then one month until the trip and I am getting excited.




PrincessInOz said:


> Bret - I might have given you some pointers on the settings but those shots were all yours!  You did great with them.
> 
> If you are going to increase your aperture from f/9 to f/16, this will actually make the aperture *smaller*, which means less light hitting the sensor.  If you then reduce the time to 2 seconds, you will be letting even less light in to hit the sensor.
> 
> I would go with f/16 and keep the shutter speed anywhere between 4 - 8 seconds.  With the smaller aperture, you should be able to increase the time.  Hope this makes sense.  As you get to the dark/quiet sections of the show, take the time down towards 4 - 8 seconds.  As you get towards the brighter sections, take the time down to 2 - 4 seconds (or less, depending on how bright it will get).
> 
> 
> And WOW!  You're going with my suggestion!  Thanks for the honour.



You did give me great pointers for the settings and I do appreciate you helping me with it. The firework trails turned out really well for the first time. Thank you PiO.

I will be going with the settings that you mention with the aperture set at f/16 and the shutter speed at 4-8 seconds. I will be going back through my videos of Magical from the last trip and try to time out all the firework trails so I can get some good pics.

You are a big help and I do appreciate it.  Your welcome.




tksbaskets said:


> Excellent TR and I felt almost like I was at the Carsland preview with you!  I love the title for your next TR!
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. You should tell that to PiO (PrincessInOz) since she came up with the title and the other DISers like it too.


I am working on the PTR so it will be a few days when it is ready.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hey Princess - good job with the title for Bret's upcoming trip report   I may have to call on your word-smything for my next trip TBD.


----------



## PrincessInOz

tksbaskets said:


> Hey Princess - good job with the title for Bret's upcoming trip report   I may have to call on your word-smything for my next trip TBD.



  Thank you.


----------



## mvf-m11c

After a long day today with looking for DSLR accessories, I finally finished the PTR. 

I just completed the [post=45177437]Sneak Peek of Cars Land & Buena Vista Street June 9 -12, 2012[/post] Trip Report and now I am working on my upcoming trip back to Anaheim with my DB and his GF. We will get to the PTR shortly about my upcoming trip next month until I do a quick recap of my last trip. 



This last trip was the most anticipated trip that my DA and I have ever done going to the DLR. It was mostly to see Cars Land and Buena Vista Street during the AP/D23/Club 33/CM preview. Not only we were there for the preview, it was also my DA birthday which was on the 11th. This was a great birthday trip for her as well since we get to see Cars Land and Buena Vista Street before it was open to the public in a few days. We have been waiting for almost 4 years for Cars Land to be completed and it finally is completed.  Cars Land was even better than we expected when we see it up close. The details of each building were just like in the movie. The best part at Cars Land when it was nighttime and the lights lit up at night just like in the movie cars which played “Life Could be Dream”.  

We got to do most of the rides (Radiator Springs Racers 5 times, Luigi’s Flying Tires 2 times, & Mater Junkyard Jamboree once). RSR surpassed our expectations, not just the ride, but it was the AA where they looked really real. The ones that looked real were Mater, Sheriff, Sarge, Fillmore, & Doc Hudson the most while the others use projection mouths. LFT was something that I wanted to ride ever since I saw vintage clips of the Flying Saucers at DL in the 60s. It was not as bumpy as I thought when we saw clips of Disney testing it out. MJJ is a combination of Francis' Ladybug Boogie where the tractor goes to another track and it moves you left and right. 

The food at Cozy Cone Motel was great which we got a souvenir cone cup and Lightning McQueen popcorn. We didn’t eat at Flo’s V8 Café which that will be another must do on my upcoming trip. We also got to have three sit down restaurants (ESPN Zone twice and Storyteller’s Café) during the trip.

Buena Vista Street was a great entrance to DCA and we got to walk through BVS during the preview which we have done a lot in the short time we had at BVS. We were hoping that Storyteller’s statue would be revealed during the preview, but it was all boxed up that week. 
I have taken over 2,500 pics on this last trip is the most I have ever done on any trip. Most of the pics were from Cars Land and Buena Vista Street.  



Now I am planning my trip with my brother and his girlfriend. This was an unexpected trip until after my trip was over last month. After seeing pics and videos of Cars Land and Buena Vista Street during the preview my DA and I went, they want to go see it in person instead of seeing it on the CPU screens. I was surprise to hear that the dates were after Destination D which I wanted to go, but I was working that week. So this was the next best time to go with them. 


*Cast:* Me Bret 30, my DB Matt 24 and his GF which will be known at V since they told me not to say her name on the thread.

This will be my fourth trip to DL this year (Mar. 2 - 4, Mar. 23 – 25, & June 9 - 12) while this will be Matt & V first trip to DL this year. This will be the first time they been to the DLR since when they attended MHP on Halloween day in 2010. 

The title of the trip is called *"I'm Racing Back to Cars Land with Bro and his Girl in Tow!".* Thanks to PrincessInOz for the name of the title.

This trip is mostly for my DB and his GF since this is the only time they could get away from Sacramento and go on a trip. They wanted to go to the DLR in order to see Cars Land after seeing all my pictures and videos.  At first, I wasn’t planning on going back to the DLR in November where my DA and I go during the Holiday season.  Then they asked me if I want to join them to go back to DL to see Cars Land and Buena Vista Street. I thought this was a great opportunity to go back to DCA and see Buena Vista Street with everything unveiled and opened since BVS wasn’t fully opened when I was their during the preview. I could take advantage of the APEE at DCA and DL since the APEE is only good till mid September. The APEE days during our days are DCA on Tuesday while DL is on Wednesday. They wanted to go on RSR and LFT as the main rides at Cars Land. They are planning on only getting one day PH tickets which at first I was surprise. I was trying to convince them to get multiple days on their PH tickets so they can enjoy the DLR all three days. I didn’t know exactly why they would want to come to SoCal and only go to the Disney parks for one day. 

Also during this trip, I just bought a AF-S Nikkor 35mm f/1.8G DX Lens for my DSLR camera. After reading through a lot of sites and from other DISers, I decided it was time for another lens to use for the trips. I mostly bought this lens for the dark rides and take pictures at night. I can't wait to try it out next month.

We will be driving down from Sacramento to Anaheim like I usually do with my DA or anyone that is going down to Anaheim with me. I always say this over and over on my pre-trip plans but I just like driving then flying. Since I bring a lot of bags with me (DSLR bag and video camera bag) it does make sense to drive down to SoCal instead of paying for a rental car and possibly pay extra money to check bags on a flight. This time I will be driving my Acura TSX to Anaheim. I was about drive the Honda Civic Hybrid to SoCal, but with my DB and his GF coming along, the back trunk would not be enough to fit all the bags. We were able to make it to Anaheim with one stop of gas and I this time I will be driving down with my vehicle. We will stop at Livingston (close to Merced) that is always on my way to Anaheim to see my grandmother. Than after we stop at my grandmother’s house, we will head on over to Anaheim. We will be leaving on Monday morning instead of getting a head start to Livingston where I always do all the time when I go to Anaheim. 

We will be staying at Best Westerns Anaheim Inn. Last time my DA and I stayed at BWA, so this time the three of us will stay at BWAI. They wanted to stay somewhere far away from the DLR, but I told them about the facts of staying right across the street so we don’t have to drive to the parking structures and lose a lot of time going to the esplanade from the parking lots. So they agreed to staying somewhere across the street from the DLR. I was about to pick BW Stovall’s as our hotel since the rate was better than BWAI. If we picked BW Stovall’s we had to pay for the parking fees which would be about the same price per night as BWAI. So we decided to stay at BWAI cause of the location and the great history I have been staying there. On the last trip BWAI room was updated with a LCD TV which is nice to have in a room after using those old TVs from past trips. 

I am planning on being in the park for all three days during our trip and hope that my DB and his GF change their minds and go with two or three days at the parks instead of one day. But right now, they are still stuck at one day. They told me that they will try to find activities to do at DTD, GardenWalk and possibly just drive somewhere. We will be leaving Wednesday afternoon so we can get back home to Sacramento around nighttime. 

Our goals for this trip are for my DB and his GF to enjoy Cars Land and Buena Vista Street. They also want to enjoy the new DCA where they haven’t been to DCA for quite some time. My goals are to enjoy the rest of Buena Vista Street that I didn’t see or do during my preview last month. I need to ride the Red Car Trolley and see Storyteller’s statue at BVS. I also was going to ride the newly revamped Matterhorn with the new bobsleds. I was hoping the Matterhorn would do a soft opening during my trip but it didn’t happen. So that is another thing I am planning on doing. Also eat at Flo’s V8 Café which I didn’t on my last trip. So I have a lot of things to do that trip. We plan on seeing WoC that Tuesday night where we will get FPs. 


Here is my plan for each day for now until we get closer to the dates.

*August 13th to 15th Trip*

*Monday*
Right now for Monday, we have nothing plan except for getting to Anaheim before traffic. I don’t know what my DB and his GF will do that night since I am planning on going to DL that night to take pictures or videotape Magical. I possibly will be taking pictures of the fireworks trails after a great first try last trip. I hope that they get multiple day PH tickets so we can enjoy DL on Monday night. But they said they will go on over to DTD or GardenWalk to do shopping. They also might take the car and go to UC Irvine where his GF went to school. 

*Tuesday*
I plan on getting to DCA early for APEE. I will also try to get in the queue for RSR FP while they go to Cars Land and go on RSR. I also plan on getting FPs for WoC for the 9pm show at the blue section. But if we don’t get the blue section, we will settle for the yellow section. They will try to get on RSR as well as LFT and MJJ. We also will be eating at DCA which will be at WCT at 6:30pm. I was originally thinking of moving the dinner back so we can head on over to Cars Land to see it light up at night. It was going to be close since we need to be at Paradise Park for the 9pm WoC show. We will decide that day of what we will ride and what park to go. But we plan on going to both parks that day and hope to get a lot done in one day. They also told me that they will go on over to DL to go on some rides that day. I am hoping that we will be able to spend a whole day at both parks and do as much as we can. It will be difficult for me since I haven’t stayed at the parks a whole day without going back to the room to rest up. I am young which should be no problem for me , but I am not the same like I was years ago. 

*Wednesday*
I will be going to DL in the morning for the APEE. I will possibly go on some rides that morning which will depend in what mood I am to go on rides. Do my usual walk around DL & DCA in the morning. Then we head on home to Sacramento in the afternoon.

The only sit down restaurant that we will be doing as of now will be the Wine Country Trattoria on Tuesday at 6:30pm. Since my DB and his GF are going to the park for one day, this is the only restaurant that they want to eat. I did mention to them about the Carthay Circle Restaurant, but they didn’t want to pay the extra money to eat at CCR. We are also not doing the WoC dining since we plan on getting WoC FP’s for the 9pm show that day. After reading from Kim (kmedina) TR about having lunch at the WCT, I thought it would be neat to eat at WCT since I haven’t ate at that restaurant  in years. We also plan on eating at Flo’s V8 Café where I didn’t get to eat during my last trip. We will be eating at a lot of quick counter restaurants during this trip. The one that I am still torn of not eating these last few trips has been White Water Snacks where they have great nachos. So I got to remember to eat there on the upcoming trip. But I don't like to go out of the park and then back through the security check-in and open my backpack. But I am willing to do that in order to eat at WWS.

I will write more about my TR and *ask* for any advice of what I should do for our upcoming trip next month.

Thank you


----------



## kmedina

I'm here for your next trip.  I cannot wait to hear how things are going two months post opening.  My FIL is coming back from there now, and I plan on getting details from him.  Sounds like you have excellent plans so far.  With only one park day, I think one sit down restaurant is enough.  That is the one I would most like to hear about dinner reviews anyway.  If I had more money, I would have booked the dinner for Connor's birthday.

Your recap says you only rode RSR 3 times, so you need to correct that to the 5 times you actually rode.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I'm here for your next trip.  I cannot wait to hear how things are going two months post opening.  My FIL is coming back from there now, and I plan on getting details from him.  Sounds like you have excellent plans so far.  With only one park day, I think one sit down restaurant is enough.  That is the one I would most like to hear about dinner reviews anyway.  If I had more money, I would have booked the dinner for Connor's birthday.
> 
> Your recap says you only rode RSR 3 times, so you need to correct that to the 5 times you actually rode.



Hi Kim. I really like your latest update during Connor's birthday lunch at WCT. It will be interesting to see what DCA is like with the crowds while my DA and I didn't see too much of it during the preview. Glad that he got back safely. My pre-plans for these trips that I have done are always nice and plan out. But they always don't go well and have to be altered. They were considering going to a sit down restaurant on Monday when we get there, but they will stay with WCT that Tuesday. They could always change their minds and eat at one of the restaurants at DTD. I am looking forward to eat at WCT for dinner. It would have been nice if we ate at CCR. But there wasn't any times available that day since I called late.

Thank you Kim for looking at the error when we rode RSR.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice PTR!  Sounds like another great trip and round of pictures coming up.  I'll be here....living vicariously through your TR again.


----------



## tksbaskets

HI Bret,
A new lens - that will be fun to play with on your upcoming trip!   I think your DB and GF may want to have extra time at DCA.  I can't imagine one day would be enough time to take in all the new attractions let alone see the theming on BVS.  I bet they end up joining you another day.

We liked eating at WCT when we were at DCA a few years ago.  Since they have the new eateries back by TSMM and the great Warf selections we haven't eaten there recently.  I'll be looking forward to your reviews.

TK


----------



## Sherry E

Here is the light fixture thread, Bret:

Let There be Light!!


----------



## franandaj

OK, finally all caught up.  I'll be going there on Wednesday, so you'll have something to get you excited for when you see my TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Nice PTR!  Sounds like another great trip and round of pictures coming up.  I'll be here....living vicariously through your TR again.



Thank you PiO. Another picture taking trip as well as with my DB and his GF. Not only going back to DCA and go back to CL & BVS, I will be taking a lot of pictures of the light fixtures that Sherry started the other day and I haven't got a lot of light fixtures just by themselves in the pictures. Most of them were with other parts that doesn't look interesting. So this will be an ambitious picture taking project. It will be fun to go back next month.




tksbaskets said:


> HI Bret,
> A new lens - that will be fun to play with on your upcoming trip!   I think your DB and GF may want to have extra time at DCA.  I can't imagine one day would be enough time to take in all the new attractions let alone see the theming on BVS.  I bet they end up joining you another day.
> 
> We liked eating at WCT when we were at DCA a few years ago.  Since they have the new eateries back by TSMM and the great Warf selections we haven't eaten there recently.  I'll be looking forward to your reviews.
> 
> TK



It will be a lot of fun to use a new lens. I have been looking very hard to look for a good lens for my DSLR camera since want to get better pictures. I'm hoping that my DB and his GF will change their minds, but still they are planning on going for one day. I just gave up and don't keep pushing them for extra days. We all know that one day in the parks is not enough to do. But they said that they will be in the park the whole day in order to get everything done. I doubt it since it is still summertime. I don't even know if RSR won't break down during the day which can hurt our day just by being in the queue. I have been hearing that it has been braking down at least once a day. I hope they come with me for more multiple days.

It will be nice to eat at WCT. I haven't eat their in quite a long time.




franandaj said:


> OK, finally all caught up.  I'll be going there on Wednesday, so you'll have something to get you excited for when you see my TR.



Hope you have a great time tomorrow Alison.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just *15* more days until my upcoming trip back to DL.

While we are only a few weeks away till the trip, I just recently went to the California State Fair on Thursday. 

Here are some pics from the fair with my new Nikkor 35mm lens with the Neutral Density filter lens.

Golden Bear made out of Lego's















A nice art of AiW.





Flowers from the garden






























Birds in Paradise


----------



## PrincessInOz

Bret - Those pics are gorgeous.  Are you happy with the new lens and filter?


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Bret - Those pics are gorgeous.  Are you happy with the new lens and filter?



Thank you PiO. I was satisfy with the lens and filter that I bought last week. I just can't wait to use them on my upcoming trip in a few weeks.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you PiO. I was satisfy with the lens and filter that I bought last week. I just can't wait to use them on my upcoming trip in a few weeks.



So glad you are enjoying your new lens!  It will be fun to see what it can do on your upcoming trip.


----------



## Sherry E

The birds are so cute!

I love the _Alice in Wonderland_ art - that's something that would be fun to own.

Great job on the flower pictures, Bret!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> So glad you are enjoying your new lens!  It will be fun to see what it can do on your upcoming trip.



Thank you TK. It was fun to play with the new lens and filter at the fair. Now I am looking forward to using it on my upcoming trip and get some pics that I missed during the preview of CL & BVS.




Sherry E said:


> The birds are so cute!
> 
> I love the _Alice in Wonderland_ art - that's something that would be fun to own.
> 
> Great job on the flower pictures, Bret!



Thank you Sherry.

The birds were very nice which there were a lot of different types.

The AiW art was great and a lot of work was put into it.

The flowers turned out well with the lens.


While I am here, I am about to say that I will be at WDW during the Halloween season on October 26th to November 2nd this year. It was a last minute trip with my relatives that they want to go to Florida and enjoy WDW. They asked me after my last few trips to WDW during the Holiday season. They wanted to go to WDW so they can go to the EPCOT Food & Wine Festival. I was so excited to hear that they wanted to go and I will be there as a guide for them since I have some experience at WDW. This will also be a good opportunity to see the Halloween decorations and compare them to DL during the Halloween season. I will have more details later on after I get back from my DL trip in a couple of weeks.


----------



## franandaj

How cool is that? You get to go to WDW for F&W and Halloween!


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> While I am here, I am about to say that I will be at WDW during the Halloween season on October 26th to November 2nd this year. It was a last minute trip with my relatives that they want to go to Florida and enjoy WDW. They asked me after my last few trips to WDW during the Holiday season. They wanted to go to WDW so they can go to the EPCOT Food & Wine Festival. I was so excited to hear that they wanted to go and I will be there as a guide for them since I have some experience at WDW. This will also be a good opportunity to see the Halloween decorations and compare them to DL during the Halloween season. I will have more details later on after I get back from my DL trip in a couple of weeks.



How great is this???  My sister and a co-worker asked me to join them at WDW in August and act as tour but I was unable to work it out with work.  They were both wanting me to go as they said the last visit they would have enjoyed it so much more if I was with them.  I'm hoping not just because I know my way around.  I did make all of their dining reservations and planned out their viewings of the fireworks at WDW and Illuminations at EPCOT.

I've enjoyed the F&WF at EPCOT.  Such fun!  Go hungry.  

TK


----------



## deejdigsdis

Hi Bret...I haven't popped in here for a while since I was trying to avoid Cars Land pics, but the flower pics must have been calling my name.    Ver pretty!  

I see you will be returning to the DLR again soon!  I look forward to hearing about your trip.


----------



## PrincessInOz

mvf-m11c said:


> While I am here, I am about to say that I will be at WDW during the Halloween season on October 26th to November 2nd this year. It was a last minute trip with my relatives that they want to go to Florida and enjoy WDW. They asked me after my last few trips to WDW during the Holiday season. They wanted to go to WDW so they can go to the EPCOT Food & Wine Festival. I was so excited to hear that they wanted to go and I will be there as a guide for them since I have some experience at WDW. This will also be a good opportunity to see the Halloween decorations and compare them to DL during the Halloween season. I will have more details later on after I get back from my DL trip in a couple of weeks.



WOW!  What a great update to read about.  

Congratulations.  I'm so excited for you.

But......where will you write the PTR/TR???    Here, or on the WDW boards?


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Sherry.
> 
> The birds were very nice which there were a lot of different types.
> 
> The AiW art was great and a lot of work was put into it.
> 
> The flowers turned out well with the lens.
> 
> 
> While I am here, I am about to say that I will be at WDW during the Halloween season on October 26th to November 2nd this year. It was a last minute trip with my relatives that they want to go to Florida and enjoy WDW. They asked me after my last few trips to WDW during the Holiday season. They wanted to go to WDW so they can go to the EPCOT Food & Wine Festival. I was so excited to hear that they wanted to go and I will be there as a guide for them since I have some experience at WDW. This will also be a good opportunity to see the Halloween decorations and compare them to DL during the Halloween season. I will have more details later on after I get back from my DL trip in a couple of weeks.



*Bret --*

I meant to comment earlier about the golden Lego bear in your photo - it's so interesting the way it's made that it almost looks like it was drawn or painted into your picture rather than being an actual structure made of Lego's.  Know what I mean?

By the way, I don't know if you saw my post in our Halloween Superthread earlier today, but I'm starting the Theme Week Countdown to Halloween Time in 2 days (August 3), with a new theme every Friday until September 7, and then a different mini-theme each day between 9/7 and 9/14.  

The Christmas Superthread's holiday season Theme Week countdown will begin on Monday, August 27th, with a new theme every Monday and then a daily mini-theme between 11/5 and 11/12.  We'll use the same themes that were used in last year's countdown, of course, but I'll mix up the order of them this time - they won't be in the exact same sequence that they were last year.

I wanted to give you advance notice because I know you like to have your photos ready to post, and your contributions are always so great!  So if you want to participate in the Halloween and Christmas countdowns again this year, those are the dates to do it!  

I think that is soooo wonderful that you get to go to WDW for the Halloween season!  What a delightful surprise!  They don't call their season "Halloween Time" at WDW, do they?  Isn't that a DLR-specific label?  Do they just call it "Halloween at the WDW Resort"?  Or what is it called?

I will look forward to your comparisons of the decorations between WDW and DLR.  I've heard that the actual park decorations in DL are much better and more thorough than what's at WDW, but some people feel that the MNSSHP at WDW is better than the MHP at DLR.

Since the WDW TR will have to go on the WDW side of the board, be sure to remind me of where to find it when it gets going.  I don't typically go over to that side unless someone I know from this side of the board is doing a report there.  I will subscribe to your thread - I'm still subscribed to your last WDW holiday TR thread! - but I will have to be reminded to go over there to "the other side" of the DIS!


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> How cool is that? You get to go to WDW for F&W and Halloween!



I am so excited to go to WDW during the Halloween season and the F&W Festival. This is the only season at WDW that I have never been too. I have been at WDW during spring break, summertime, and holiday season. It is going to be exciting to see the Halloween decorations and the F&W Festival. 




tksbaskets said:


> How great is this???  My sister and a co-worker asked me to join them at WDW in August and act as tour but I was unable to work it out with work.  They were both wanting me to go as they said the last visit they would have enjoyed it so much more if I was with them.  I'm hoping not just because I know my way around.  I did make all of their dining reservations and planned out their viewings of the fireworks at WDW and Illuminations at EPCOT.
> 
> I've enjoyed the F&WF at EPCOT.  Such fun!  Go hungry.
> 
> TK



This is unbelievable in such a short time that I am going to WDW during the Halloween season. I wasn't planning on going back to WDW until next year when Fantasyland at the MK is completed. I also found out that in about a week after we leave the new Fantasyland should be opened to the public. I don't mind since I will see it eventually in the future. That would be great Tk if you went with your sister and co-worker in August as a guide. I'm sorry to hear that you weren't able to work it out. I know that if you go with them that they will have a blast and one of their best trips. That was very nice of you to help them with the dining and viewings for the fireworks and Illuminations.




deejdigsdis said:


> Hi Bret...I haven't popped in here for a while since I was trying to avoid Cars Land pics, but the flower pics must have been calling my name.    Ver pretty!
> 
> I see you will be returning to the DLR again soon!  I look forward to hearing about your trip.



Hi Deej. Nice to hear from you. I understand since you don't want to see pictures of Cars Land and all be excited when you go and see it in person. I will PM you when I put up pictures of Cars Land or Buena Vista Street for my upcoming trip so you won't have to see them. I always think of you when I saw the flowers at the California State Fair and glad that you like them.

Just less than two weeks until the trip. I can't wait to go back to SoCal and I can't wait to go back to WDW in October during the Halloween season.




PrincessInOz said:


> WOW!  What a great update to read about.
> 
> Congratulations.  I'm so excited for you.
> 
> But......where will you write the PTR/TR???    Here, or on the WDW boards?



Thank you PiO. I am excited to go to WDW during the Halloween season and the F&W Festival. 

I will be writing my PTR/TR on the WDW PTR just like Alison PTR. I will have updates on this thread and link it to my WDW TR. 

Now I need your expertise of the name of my WDW TR. I do appreciate the name for my upcoming DL trip. 




Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> I meant to comment earlier about the golden Lego bear in your photo - it's so interesting the way it's made that it almost looks like it was drawn or painted into your picture rather than being an actual structure made of Lego's.  Know what I mean?
> 
> By the way, I don't know if you saw my post in our Halloween Superthread earlier today, but I'm starting the Theme Week Countdown to Halloween Time in 2 days (August 3), with a new theme every Friday until September 7, and then a different mini-theme each day between 9/7 and 9/14.
> 
> The Christmas Superthread's holiday season Theme Week countdown will begin on Monday, August 27th, with a new theme every Monday and then a daily mini-theme between 11/5 and 11/12.  We'll use the same themes that were used in last year's countdown, of course, but I'll mix up the order of them this time - they won't be in the exact same sequence that they were last year.
> 
> I wanted to give you advance notice because I know you like to have your photos ready to post, and your contributions are always so great!  So if you want to participate in the Halloween and Christmas countdowns again this year, those are the dates to do it!
> 
> I think that is soooo wonderful that you get to go to WDW for the Halloween season!  What a delightful surprise!  They don't call their season "Halloween Time" at WDW, do they?  Isn't that a DLR-specific label?  Do they just call it "Halloween at the WDW Resort"?  Or what is it called?
> 
> I will look forward to your comparisons of the decorations between WDW and DLR.  I've heard that the actual park decorations in DL are much better and more thorough than what's at WDW, but some people feel that the MNSSHP at WDW is better than the MHP at DLR.
> 
> Since the WDW TR will have to go on the WDW side of the board, be sure to remind me of where to find it when it gets going.  I don't typically go over to that side unless someone I know from this side of the board is doing a report there.  I will subscribe to your thread - I'm still subscribed to your last WDW holiday TR thread! - but I will have to be reminded to go over there to "the other side" of the DIS!



The Lego golden bear was neat and so amazed how to make it look real in Lego's. 

I did see your post on the Halloween SuperThread and I will be ready to post pictures of the theme every Friday on the SuperThreads. 

I was very surprise to hear from my relatives that they want to go to WDW during the Halloween season. It is a great opportunity to go to WDW and see the Halloween decorations. I don't know what WDW call their season during Halloween. I am interested to hear from the WDW vets during the Halloween season. I would say they would call it Halloween at WDW when I look at the Halloween at WDW website on wdwinfo.com.

I am looking forward to compare the Halloween decorations at WDW and DL. I don't want to see any of the pics of the decorations at the MK since I want to be surprised. I also heard the same thing about the decorations at DL and the MK. When you look at DL where there are a lot of pumpkins on MS and BTR Halloween Roundup. Some people say that MNSSHP is better than MHP at DL. One thing I know that MNSSHP has a better parade Boo-to-You Halloween Parade since it is an actual parade than Mickey's Costume Party Cavalcade. I haven't seen Happy HalloWishes fireworks and I can't compare that firework and HS at DL where it is unbelievable. 

I will remind you of the thread that I will be doing for my WDW TR. I will also post links from my DL thread so you can go over to the thread without looking for it. I do appreciate it Sherry that you will be subscribing to my WDW Halloween TR.


----------



## Sherry E

Yes, the Halloween Time countdown begins tomorrow in the Superthread, with a new theme every Friday, and the Holiday season countdown begins on Monday, August 27, with a new theme every Monday.  Can you believe it's already almost been a full year since we started the last Holiday season countdown?  Time flies!  Where does the time go?

It should be fun to start counting down yet again!

Again, I'm so glad for you that you get to experience the Halloween season (whatever it is called) at WDW!  Even if they don't have as many Halloween decorations in the MK as DL has (I've seen their large Mickey pumpkin, but I really think our Mickey pumpkin at DL is better!), I wonder if they have anything Halloween-ish in the other parks, or in any of the hotels?  What WDW may lack as far as in-park decorations, maybe it makes up for in other spots?


Anyway, you didn't ask my opinion on a TR title for your Halloween WDW trip, but I have to admit that these ideas popped into my head as I was reading your last replies and you were saying you'd need PiO to give you a title.  So I will throw it out there, even though you may not like it.  As I said, they just popped into my head as I was reading, so I figured I may as well share them.

If you drink alcohol at the F&W Festival, you could call it "_Boo to You...and a Drink or Two!_"  

Or "_Boo to You...and a Cocktail Too!_"

If you don't drink, you could just call it, "_Boo to You...and Food & Wine Too!_"

Just tossing around what's floating in my head!

In any case, the important thing to remember with any clever title you use - no matter who selects it for you - is to be sure it fits _you_.  Don't stray too far from you and what you would normally say, or too far from your own sense of humor.  

Your TR's have an established formula that has worked wonders for you so far - with no extra-clever titles needed...just straightforward titles and extensive photos/info pertaining to your trip.  There are probably a lot of folks out there (although many of them might be silently lurking) who greatly prefer your kind of straightforward TR over others.  You've gotten lots and lots and lots of views using what is tried and true.  So in a way, I kind of almost think...if it ain't broke, don't fix it, as the saying goes.  

Either way, whatever you call your Trip Reports...you know that you have TK, Deej, Kim, Alison, PrincessInOz and me following along with you, enjoying all of your lovely pictures and fun adventures!  I'm sure there are many others out there too (the lurkers) who are big fans of your TR's!  And you also know I greatly appreciate your contributions to the two Superthreads, both in photos and in giving feedback/advice about the fireworks, the tour, etc.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Sherry E said:


> Yes, the Halloween Time countdown begins tomorrow in the Superthread, with a new theme every Friday, and the Holiday season countdown begins on Monday, August 27, with a new theme every Monday.  Can you believe it's already almost been a full year since we started the last Holiday season countdown?  Time flies!  Where does the time go?
> 
> It should be fun to start counting down yet again!
> 
> Again, I'm so glad for you that you get to experience the Halloween season (whatever it is called) at WDW!  Even if they don't have as many Halloween decorations in the MK as DL has (I've seen their large Mickey pumpkin, but I really think our Mickey pumpkin at DL is better!), I wonder if they have anything Halloween-ish in the other parks, or in any of the hotels?  What WDW may lack as far as in-park decorations, maybe it makes up for in other spots?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, you didn't ask my opinion on a TR title for your Halloween WDW trip, but I have to admit that these ideas popped into my head as I was reading your last replies and you were saying you'd need PiO to give you a title.  So I will throw it out there, even though you may not like it.  As I said, they just popped into my head as I was reading, so I figured I may as well share them.
> 
> If you drink alcohol at the F&W Festival, you could call it "_Boo to You...and a Drink or Two!_"
> 
> Or "_Boo to You...and a Cocktail Too!_"
> 
> If you don't drink, you could just call it, "_Boo to You...and Food & Wine Too!_"
> 
> Just tossing around what's floating in my head!
> 
> In any case, the important thing to remember with any clever title you use - no matter who selects it for you - is to be sure it fits _you_.  Don't stray too far from you and what you would normally say, or too far from your own sense of humor.
> 
> Your TR's have an established formula that has worked wonders for you so far - with no extra-clever titles needed...just straightforward titles and extensive photos/info pertaining to your trip.  There are probably a lot of folks out there (although many of them might be silently lurking) who greatly prefer your kind of straightforward TR over others.  You've gotten lots and lots and lots of views using what is tried and true.  So in a way, I kind of almost think...if it ain't broke, don't fix it, as the saying goes.
> 
> Either way, whatever you call your Trip Reports...you know that you have TK, Deej, Kim, Allison, PrincessInOz and me following along with you, enjoying all of your lovely pictures and fun adventures!  I'm sure there are many others out there too (the lurkers) who are big fans of your TR's!  And you also know I greatly appreciate your contributions to the two Superthreads, both in photos and in giving feedback/advice about the fireworks, the tour, etc.





Well said, Sherry!


Bret - I'm always happy to help and offer suggestions.  But until very recently, I was one of those lurkers that loved wandering into your TR and reading your straight-forward, honest and humourous viewpoint of Disneyland.  I also loved your pictures for their clarity and perspective.

And if you're keeping track of your TR views, you will note that your TR is one of the most viewed TRs on the Disneyland forum.   
From this ex-lurker's perspective, I came in to read your TRs because I love seeing Disneyland from your viewpoint and your perspective.

I was really honoured when you asked for and took one of my recommendations for the TR title the last time.  And I'm sure if you expanded the request through to all your followers, there would be heaps of excellent recommendations.  

As Sherry said - pick one that represents your voice and your viewpoint.  Because that's what I'm in here to read.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Yes, the Halloween Time countdown begins tomorrow in the Superthread, with a new theme every Friday, and the Holiday season countdown begins on Monday, August 27, with a new theme every Monday.  Can you believe it's already almost been a full year since we started the last Holiday season countdown?  Time flies!  Where does the time go?
> 
> It should be fun to start counting down yet again!
> 
> Again, I'm so glad for you that you get to experience the Halloween season (whatever it is called) at WDW!  Even if they don't have as many Halloween decorations in the MK as DL has (I've seen their large Mickey pumpkin, but I really think our Mickey pumpkin at DL is better!), I wonder if they have anything Halloween-ish in the other parks, or in any of the hotels?  What WDW may lack as far as in-park decorations, maybe it makes up for in other spots?
> 
> 
> Anyway, you didn't ask my opinion on a TR title for your Halloween WDW trip, but I have to admit that these ideas popped into my head as I was reading your last replies and you were saying you'd need PiO to give you a title.  So I will throw it out there, even though you may not like it.  As I said, they just popped into my head as I was reading, so I figured I may as well share them.
> 
> If you drink alcohol at the F&W Festival, you could call it "_Boo to You...and a Drink or Two!_"
> 
> Or "_Boo to You...and a Cocktail Too!_"
> 
> If you don't drink, you could just call it, "_Boo to You...and Food & Wine Too!_"
> 
> Just tossing around what's floating in my head!
> 
> In any case, the important thing to remember with any clever title you use - no matter who selects it for you - is to be sure it fits _you_.  Don't stray too far from you and what you would normally say, or too far from your own sense of humor.
> 
> Your TR's have an established formula that has worked wonders for you so far - with no extra-clever titles needed...just straightforward titles and extensive photos/info pertaining to your trip.  There are probably a lot of folks out there (although many of them might be silently lurking) who greatly prefer your kind of straightforward TR over others.  You've gotten lots and lots and lots of views using what is tried and true.  So in a way, I kind of almost think...if it ain't broke, don't fix it, as the saying goes.
> 
> Either way, whatever you call your Trip Reports...you know that you have TK, Deej, Kim, Allison, PrincessInOz and me following along with you, enjoying all of your lovely pictures and fun adventures!  I'm sure there are many others out there too (the lurkers) who are big fans of your TR's!  And you also know I greatly appreciate your contributions to the two Superthreads, both in photos and in giving feedback/advice about the fireworks, the tour, etc.



Can't believe the summertime is almost over and into the Halloween season in over a month. Time really goes by very quickly and just to think that it wasn't too long ago when we did the preview of CL & BVS.

It will be fun to do the countdown for the Halloween and Holiday Superthreads.

Thank you Sherry. This trip during the Halloween season at WDW will complete all the holiday seasons that I want to do at the DLR and WDW. DL has way more Halloween decorations than the MK. The Mickey pumpkin on MS TS is nice and I still believe that DL is way better than the MK. I was also curious of what kind of Halloween decorations are at the other parks and hotels. I haven't read a lot on the Halloween season at WDW like I do on the DL threads. The only Halloween activities I have read so far are the Haunted Carriage Rides at Fort Wilderness and Trick or Treating at DTD.

I am very sorry about that Sherry that I didn't ask you for your opinion about the title. I did ask for title opinions on another thread. I can always hear from other DISers of what to call the WDW TR. PiO had a very nice title for my upcoming TR since I like to try to make the title more interesting while I used more simple titles in the past. I am not that type of a person who like to come up with fancy titles like all other DISers. I should have replied my post a little bit better. I do appreciate your ideas of the title of my WDW trip in October.

I really like the last title that you came up with "Boo to You...and Food & Wine Too!". Since I wont' be drinking beer or wine during the festival, I will be definitely enjoying eating the food. It seems like I need to go on multiple days to enjoy the food at the F&W Festival. 

Thank you for saying those word Sherry. I should just be myself and do my best on the trip report. Every time I read your trip reports you always give out the details of everything of where you were at that time and what is going on. I try to put every little detail during each of my steps at the parks when I look at the pictures. 

Thank you again Sherry. It has been a long time since I started this thread in 2010 during the Halloween season. I did do a few TR's just by themselves and after seeing your TR and putting it together with the pasts one you have done, it was a good idea to continue this thread and make it into one. I'll still keep doing the TR's like I have been doing in the past and putting in more details of my past experience during those events. I do appreciate your words and made me even more dedicated to keep doing TR's whenever I go to a Disney park. 

I do appreciate you, TK, Kim, Deej, Alison, PiO, Matt, Lil' Grumpy and all the other DISers that have been following my trip reports. It is a lot of work to write up these TR's, but I do enjoy them and glad to help out other people with the trip reports.



PrincessInOz said:


> Well said, Sherry!
> 
> 
> Bret - I'm always happy to help and offer suggestions.  But until very recently, I was one of those lurkers that loved wandering into your TR and reading your straight-forward, honest and humourous viewpoint of Disneyland.  I also loved your pictures for their clarity and perspective.
> 
> And if you're keeping track of your TR views, you will note that your TR is one of the most viewed TRs on the Disneyland forum.
> From this ex-lurker's perspective, I came in to read your TRs because I love seeing Disneyland from your viewpoint and your perspective.
> 
> I was really honoured when you asked for and took one of my recommendations for the TR title the last time.  And I'm sure if you expanded the request through to all your followers, there would be heaps of excellent recommendations.
> 
> As Sherry said - pick one that represents your voice and your viewpoint.  Because that's what I'm in here to read.



Thank you PiO. I do appreciate all your help with the DSLR settings and functions. If it wasn't for you, I would still be using the lenses that I have before I got the 35mm lens and filters. 

I have been keeping track of my TR views. It is one of the most viewed since I have started it in 2010. It's been 2+ years since I have stared this TR and I still like writing up and showing pictures of my trips. Sherry is the most viewed and I believe she started it since 2008 if I recall. 

Ever since I have started these TR in the early days, I didn't give out good details of the report and perspectives. Now I have learned from other TR's like Sherry which does give out great details of their trip reports. 

I really like the title of going racing back to Cars Land in such a short time and bringing along my DB and his GF which makes the perfect title. 

After the WDW TR, I will go with what represents me for my DL trip in November. 

Thank you for everything PiO.


It will be a few more days until I write up my PTR for the WDW trip.


----------



## franandaj

I do have to say that I'm not one who browses the forums for "what's going on" and I joined in on your TR because we met at the Expo.  I am so consumed by keeping up with my UserCP that I can hardly keep up with seeking out new TRs and things.  I always appreciate the folks who put an update to their new TRs on the old ones.

That said, I do love keeping up with your pics, you have clued me into lots of places at DL that I had no idea they existed, like the scary shack last year and other stuff like doing MFWoD to view Carsland progress.

Thank you and I look forward to your TR from two weeks from now.  I will do a whole separate TR for Destination-D on the DL boards because I think people will enjoy that other than just the followers on my PTR.  I will also put a link on my PTR so that no one has to go hunting and pecking from my PTR.  I need to get last weeks visit up so I can start the new one, it's coming up quick! Less than two weeks until we're back at the VGC!  I LOVE my 1 bedroom Villa!


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> I do have to say that I'm not one who browses the forums for "what's going on" and I joined in on your TR because we met at the Expo.  I am so consumed by keeping up with my UserCP that I can hardly keep up with seeking out new TRs and things.  I always appreciate the folks who put an update to their new TRs on the old ones.
> 
> That said, I do love keeping up with your pics, you have clued me into lots of places at DL that I had no idea they existed, like the scary shack last year and other stuff like doing MFWoD to view Carsland progress.
> 
> Thank you and I look forward to your TR from two weeks from now.  I will do a whole separate TR for Destination-D on the DL boards because I think people will enjoy that other than just the followers on my PTR.  I will also put a link on my PTR so that no one has to go hunting and pecking from my PTR.  I need to get last weeks visit up so I can start the new one, it's coming up quick! Less than two weeks until we're back at the VGC!  I LOVE my 1 bedroom Villa!



It was great to meet you in person during the D23 Expo last year and during the CL preview in June. It is easier to use the same TR thread like you have used in the past which people would know where to go. I do appreciate you following my TR's Alison. I also am looking forward to your upcoming WDW trip in October. 

Thank you. I like to take pictures at the park and get those things that be barely see on the threads. Since I have done almost all the rides, shows, etc. at the DLR it would be fun to go on a scavenger hunt and get pictures of certain things. Like the heart, wreath, sign, etc. quests that Sherry have come up with the last few years which made my trips to DL even more enjoyable. Those quests do get me all hyped up when I go to the DLR and I should consider doing another one in the future. The scary shack at Big Thunder Ranch during the Halloween season was neat with all those pumpkins and Halloween decorations. That is a very nice title of MFW called the MFWoD. It is scary to go up on MFW and in the gondola's especially the swinging gondola. I will never go on the swinging gondola's as long as I live even if someone asked me so badly. I just don't like the rocking back and forward in the swinging gondola. Those people who ride the swinging gondola are the bravest people. Now that Cars Land is completed, I will still be going up on MFW to get aerial photos of DCA and the rest of the DLR.

I will also be looking forward to your Destination-D TR. I really wanted to go to Destination-D this year, but I have to work that weekend. Hope that you and Fran have a great time at Destination-D. There will be a lot of DISers looking forward to hear your experience at Destination-D. Just about one week away till your trip during Destination-D. That is neat that you two will be staying at the VGC.

I was also going to ask you if you and Fran are planning on getting the Sorcerer's package for the D23 Expo in 2013? I thought about the Sorcerer's package since I want to get a head start on the shopping at the D23 Expo Dream Store and the Treasure Trove. But $1500 a head is just way out of my league. I will be planning on getting the tickets to the D23 Expo on the 9th next week. I was also going to ask you how was the Hilton Anaheim when you and Fran stayed there last year? I am considering staying there next year cause it is one of the closest hotels to the Anaheim Convention Center. I will be looking forward to another DISers meet next year during the D23 Expo 2013.

Thank you Alison.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
I'm still trying to talk my family into the EXPO.  Sounds like fun.  I got the notice about the Sorcerer's package and thought it was wAy too much money as well.  The expo itself sounds like fun.  How far away from DL is it?

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> I'm still trying to talk my family into the EXPO.  Sounds like fun.  I got the notice about the Sorcerer's package and thought it was wAy too much money as well.  The expo itself sounds like fun.  How far away from DL is it?
> 
> TK



You should try to convince your family to go to the D23 Expo next year. It is fun and exciting to see in person with those exhibits, props, stores, fun activities, etc. Here is the site about the D23 Expo 2013. The tickets will go on sale next Thursday at $136 for 3 days without D23 membership. When it gets closer to the dates it is $166 The Sorcerer's package is for the hardcore Disney fans which gives you great benefits for the Expo. The Anaheim Convention Center is right across the street from DCA on Katella Ave. I would say about 15-20 minute walk at the esplanade to the ACC.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> You should try to convince your family to go to the D23 Expo next year. It is fun and exciting to see in person with those exhibits, props, stores, fun activities, etc. Here is the site about the D23 Expo 2013. The tickets will go on sale next Thursday at $136 for 3 days without D23 membership. When it gets closer to the dates it is $166 The Sorcerer's package is for the hardcore Disney fans which gives you great benefits for the Expo. The Anaheim Convention Center is right across the street from DCA on Katella Ave. I would say about 15-20 minute walk at the esplanade to the ACC.



Thanks for the info and the link.  We have to wait and see if Donald is doing his State Police certification at that time so I will have to wait a bit before committing to tickets.  Sure would be fun!!

TK


----------



## Sherry E

PrincessInOz said:


> Well said, Sherry!
> 
> 
> Bret - I'm always happy to help and offer suggestions.  But until very recently, I was one of those lurkers that loved wandering into your TR and reading your straight-forward, honest and humourous viewpoint of Disneyland.  I also loved your pictures for their clarity and perspective.
> 
> And if you're keeping track of your TR views, you will note that your TR is one of the most viewed TRs on the Disneyland forum.
> From this ex-lurker's perspective, I came in to read your TRs because I love seeing Disneyland from your viewpoint and your perspective.
> 
> I was really honoured when you asked for and took one of my recommendations for the TR title the last time.  And I'm sure if you expanded the request through to all your followers, there would be heaps of excellent recommendations.
> 
> As Sherry said - pick one that represents your voice and your viewpoint.  Because that's what I'm in here to read.




Thank you,* PrincessInOz* -

Yes, exactly - we want to read Bret's viewpont and hear his particular voice in his trip reports.  I think his TR's have been so successful because of his particular style of reporting, and to try to change that may not be as effective.


​



mvf-m11c said:


> Can't believe the summertime is almost over and into the Halloween season in over a month. Time really goes by very quickly and just to think that it wasn't too long ago when we did the preview of CL & BVS.
> 
> It will be fun to do the countdown for the Halloween and Holiday Superthreads.
> 
> Thank you Sherry. This trip during the Halloween season at WDW will complete all the holiday seasons that I want to do at the DLR and WDW. DL has way more Halloween decorations than the MK. The Mickey pumpkin on MS TS is nice and I still believe that DL is way better than the MK. I was also curious of what kind of Halloween decorations are at the other parks and hotels. I haven't read a lot on the Halloween season at WDW like I do on the DL threads. The only Halloween activities I have read so far are the Haunted Carriage Rides at Fort Wilderness and Trick or Treating at DTD.
> 
> I am very sorry about that Sherry that I didn't ask you for your opinion about the title. I did ask for title opinions on another thread. I can always hear from other DISers of what to call the WDW TR. PiO had a very nice title for my upcoming TR since I like to try to make the title more interesting while I used more simple titles in the past. I am not that type of a person who like to come up with fancy titles like all other DISers. I should have replied my post a little bit better. I do appreciate your ideas of the title of my WDW trip in October.
> 
> I really like the last title that you came up with "Boo to You...and Food & Wine Too!". Since I wont' be drinking beer or wine during the festival, I will be definitely enjoying eating the food. It seems like I need to go on multiple days to enjoy the food at the F&W Festival.
> 
> Thank you for saying those word Sherry. I should just be myself and do my best on the trip report. Every time I read your trip reports you always give out the details of everything of where you were at that time and what is going on. I try to put every little detail during each of my steps at the parks when I look at the pictures.
> 
> Thank you again Sherry. It has been a long time since I started this thread in 2010 during the Halloween season. I did do a few TR's just by themselves and after seeing your TR and putting it together with the pasts one you have done, it was a good idea to continue this thread and make it into one. I'll still keep doing the TR's like I have been doing in the past and putting in more details of my past experience during those events. I do appreciate your words and made me even more dedicated to keep doing TR's whenever I go to a Disney park.
> 
> I do appreciate you, TK, Kim, Deej, Alison, PiO, Matt, Lil' Grumpy and all the other DISers that have been following my trip reports. It is a lot of work to write up these TR's, but I do enjoy them and glad to help out other people with the trip reports.



*Bret -*

Oooh!  The Haunted Carriage Ride at WDW sounds fun!  From what I've seen in videos and photos of the Fort Wilderness area at Christmas time, I have a feeling they probably go all out for Halloween and trick or treating too!


Oh I wasn't offended at all that you didn't ask my ideas for a TR title.  I just happened to think of the "Boo to You..." title ideas when I was reading your replies in another post, so I figured I'd either be silent about them or throw them out there just in case you liked them.  But you had specifically asked PrincessInOz, and I didn't want to seem like I was butting in on her territory when you had asked her.  If those titles had not popped into my mind on their own when they did, I would't have even thought about what to call your TR!


And honestly, I think your TR would be fine - and just as popular - if you had no special title to it at all!

I definitely like the TR threads that have a bunch of DLR trips in one place/thread.  I think it makes it easier to find them when they are all in the same thread, and it's interesting to kind of follow someone's path or progress from one TR to another, one DLR trip to another - all in one thread.  

I wish we could include non-DLR trips in the same threads, but that's only really allowed if someone made a big trip to California and happened to visit a bunch of places (including Disneyland) in one trip.  Like KCmike's TR includes Disneyland and other places he visited in the same trip, but if he were just doing a solo San Diego/Del Coronado TR that had nothing to do with a DLR trip it would have to go in a different forum. if that makes sense.  

I had to put my Catalina TR - which is basically just a photo report because I didn't have enough time to spend on writing, to be honest - over in the California section, and I've had a few views but most people do not speak up. 

My large number of Disneyland TR views comes from the fact that my TR thread is 4 years old, and a lot of the same people have viewed it repeatedly in that time (which I'm grateful for, as many of them have stuck with me to this day) - it's certainly not because I've had 200,000+ separate people viewing it!  It's not even because I've taken a lot of DLR trips in the last 4 years - you have gone to DLR way more often than I've gone in just the last couple of years!

I would bet you that if your TR thread and my TR thread had started at the same exact time, yours would probably be ahead in views!

The thing is, everyone has a different style of doing TR's that is reflective of their personalities.  And just like how some people don't necessarily like other people's personalities, some people will not like certain TR's. 

For example, I'm a very detailed person by nature anyway.  Since I was a young teen I've been told that I am "very detail-oriented."  I'm verbal and verbose.  So my Trip Reports will obviously reflect and exhibit that trait because that's who I am (inherently) and that's what my personality is.  I speak in a detailed way; I write in a detailed way; I think in a detailed way; I explain and describe in detail; I take photos in a detailed way because that's how I see things through my eyes.  I tend to have a bit of a dry sense of humor, but I also use dramatic expressions here and there just for the sake of comic relief (such as "The Evil Chair and the Peppermint Cone of Death" TR title, for example - that is an overly-dramatic way of giving a title to my TR, just to be funny).  

That's just who I am - it has been both a blessing and a curse in my life, believe me!  People either appreciate my personality or they don't.  But I don't know how to be any other way, because that's just _me_.

I suppose there is some sort of an audience for every kind of TR, but the harsh truth of the matter is that there are a lot of people who will not want to tune into my TR's because of my specific 'style' of doing them.  They won't want to have to read a lot in between all of the photos that I post.  They will want to see photos only and not do a lot of reading, so even if I take 1500 photos they will not want to have to comb through all the 'storytelling' and details to get to them.  Many people don't have the time to spend on extra-detailed, extra-wordy, extra-long TR's.  They won't want to be subjected to my wacky sense of humor or the details I get into, and they won't think I'm funny!  They will just want to open a TR, see a lot of photos and not have to follow a story.  They will want a straightforward approach, i.e., "This is where I went; this is what I rode; this is what I ate; here are my pictures, The End," etc.


So all any of us can do is just carry on with our TR's in our own personal styles of doing them - or as PiO said, TR's in our own "voices" - in the way that feels natural to do them, and just hope that we get some followers.  Be sure to do your TR's in the way that feels authentic and natural to who you are, because there is a big audience for that - which has already been proven, given your large number of views! 

And I will repeat what I said earlier, Bret - I would bet you that if your TR thread and my TR thread had started at the same exact time, yours would probably be ahead in the number of views!  I just had a bit of a jump start because I began my thread in 2008.  Yours picked up a lot of steam and views in a much shorter period of time than mine did - so stick with the formula that works for you!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Thanks for the info and the link.  We have to wait and see if Donald is doing his State Police certification at that time so I will have to wait a bit before committing to tickets.  Sure would be fun!!
> 
> TK



Your welcome TK. Hope to hear that you and your family will decide to go to Anaheim for the D23 Expo.




Sherry E said:


> *Bret -*
> 
> Oooh!  The Haunted Carriage Ride at WDW sounds fun!  From what I've seen in videos and photos of the Fort Wilderness area at Christmas time, I have a feeling they probably go all out for Halloween and trick or treating too!
> 
> 
> Oh I wasn't offended at all that you didn't ask my ideas for a TR title.  I just happened to think of the "Boo to You..." title ideas when I was reading your replies in another post, so I figured I'd either be silent about them or throw them out there just in case you liked them.  But you had specifically asked PrincessInOz, and I didn't want to seem like I was butting in on her territory when you had asked her.  If those titles had not popped into my mind on their own when they did, I would't have even thought about what to call your TR!
> 
> 
> And honestly, I think your TR would be fine - and just as popular - if you had no special title to it at all!
> 
> I definitely like the TR threads that have a bunch of DLR trips in one place/thread.  I think it makes it easier to find them when they are all in the same thread, and it's interesting to kind of follow someone's path or progress from one TR to another, one DLR trip to another - all in one thread.
> 
> I wish we could include non-DLR trips in the same threads, but that's only really allowed if someone made a big trip to California and happened to visit a bunch of places (including Disneyland) in one trip.  Like KCmike's TR includes Disneyland and other places he visited in the same trip, but if he were just doing a solo San Diego/Del Coronado TR that had nothing to do with a DLR trip it would have to go in a different forum. if that makes sense.
> 
> I had to put my Catalina TR - which is basically just a photo report because I didn't have enough time to spend on writing, to be honest - over in the California section, and I've had a few views but most people do not speak up.
> 
> My large number of Disneyland TR views comes from the fact that my TR thread is 4 years old, and a lot of the same people have viewed it repeatedly in that time (which I'm grateful for, as many of them have stuck with me to this day) - it's certainly not because I've had 200,000+ separate people viewing it!  It's not even because I've taken a lot of DLR trips in the last 4 years - you have gone to DLR way more often than I've gone in just the last couple of years!
> 
> I would bet you that if your TR thread and my TR thread had started at the same exact time, yours would probably be ahead in views!
> 
> The thing is, everyone has a different style of doing TR's that is reflective of their personalities.  And just like how some people don't necessarily like other people's personalities, some people will not like certain TR's.
> 
> For example, I'm a very detailed person by nature anyway.  Since I was a young teen I've been told that I am "very detail-oriented."  I'm verbal and verbose.  So my Trip Reports will obviously reflect and exhibit that trait because that's who I am (inherently) and that's what my personality is.  I speak in a detailed way; I write in a detailed way; I think in a detailed way; I explain and describe in detail; I take photos in a detailed way because that's how I see things through my eyes.  I tend to have a bit of a dry sense of humor, but I also use dramatic expressions here and there just for the sake of comic relief (such as "The Evil Chair and the Peppermint Cone of Death" TR title, for example - that is an overly-dramatic way of giving a title to my TR, just to be funny).
> 
> That's just who I am - it has been both a blessing and a curse in my life, believe me!  People either appreciate my personality or they don't.  But I don't know how to be any other way, because that's just _me_.
> 
> I suppose there is some sort of an audience for every kind of TR, but the harsh truth of the matter is that there are a lot of people who will not want to tune into my TR's because of my specific 'style' of doing them.  They won't want to have to read a lot in between all of the photos that I post.  They will want to see photos only and not do a lot of reading, so even if I take 1500 photos they will not want to have to comb through all the 'storytelling' and details to get to them.  Many people don't have the time to spend on extra-detailed, extra-wordy, extra-long TR's.  They won't want to be subjected to my wacky sense of humor or the details I get into, and they won't think I'm funny!  They will just want to open a TR, see a lot of photos and not have to follow a story.  They will want a straightforward approach, i.e., "This is where I went; this is what I rode; this is what I ate; here are my pictures, The End," etc.
> 
> 
> So all any of us can do is just carry on with our TR's in our own personal styles of doing them - or as PiO said, TR's in our own "voices" - in the way that feels natural to do them, and just hope that we get some followers.  Be sure to do your TR's in the way that feels authentic and natural to who you are, because there is a big audience for that - which has already been proven, given your large number of views!
> 
> And I will repeat what I said earlier, Bret - I would bet you that if your TR thread and my TR thread had started at the same exact time, yours would probably be ahead in the number of views!  I just had a bit of a jump start because I began my thread in 2008.  Yours picked up a lot of steam and views in a much shorter period of time than mine did - so stick with the formula that works for you!



Fort Wilderness does a lot during those two season and it wouldn't surprise me to see a lot of different decorations. Hope to see a lot of Halloween decorations instead of the MK.

Thank you Sherry. I was trying to ask for everyone to come up with a title and I should have said for everyone own idea of what to call my WDW TR. I really like the "Boo to You..." so much that I am going to include it on my PTR title on the WDW TR thread. I am being honest since it is during the Halloween and I will be down there during the F&WF.

I believe you are correct that I should just go with my own title that represents me and my TR thread.

It was difficult at first when I did four different TR's since the D23 Expo in 2009 and I had about six DL TR's that were separate and some of my regular followers of my TR don't even know about it until they look at the OP and towards the link. I really like to have all the TR's in one thread so know one will have trouble finding a previous one. Sometimes I want to re-read old TR from other DISer's and having trouble looking for them. 

That would be really nice if we could include non-DLR trips in the same threads, but that's why the DIS have different threads for those specific types. It does make sense if the trip includes DL than you can put both in one so it can be on the main thread and don't have to do separate. 

I did see your Catalina TR on the California & the West Trip Reports forum.

I still enjoy your TR's and glad that you put a lot of time to write up your adventures at the resort. some of my family members think that I am going way too much and should cut it down. I do agree on some of it since I have cut down from last year to this year. But I just can't stop thinking of going down there since it makes me happy and calm. 

You are correct that specific people would have different styles of writing up TR's. I have seen people just write up words and not even use one picture, people would use the pictures as the storytelling, and more and more different examples that I could say but I think you know what I am talking about. 

Your details all the way to the littlest on your TR's inspire me to do these TR's even since 2009 when I joined the boards but have been a couple of year lurker. That's why I like your TR's a lot where you tell everything about your experiences. It's been so fun taking pictures of the little details at the parks where not too many people would not even know where that belongs too. 

Some of the readers on the boards mostly want to see the pictures since they would know the writing details. I still like to go through TR's with pictures, but I always like to hear the details during those scenes where it makes the pictures more interesting. That's why I like writing up the TR's where I can tell a story of my adventures and still show great pictures and details of the rides, shows, food, etc. I am not a great writer but I like to help out much on my TR's to other people.

I do appreciate it Sherry for helping me find my way from doing these TR's. I will continue my TR's the way I have been doing the last few years and give out better details and what, where, time, etc. 

Thank you Sherry. You could be right that I might surpass you on the views, but I am just glad that the viewers like to go to my TR thread and read or see the pictures.


----------



## usnuzuloose

Wow, well I wont back track that many pages, but I will move forward!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just *7* more days away till my trip to DL. 

Just read the new Al Lutz report this morning about a major rehab for BTMRR this fall which will be closed through most of 2013. Looks like riding BTMRR will be another priority this coming week to DL which might be my last time riding the original BTMRR. Right now it's just rumors from Al Lutz columns and I won't confirm it until it is official from the Disney website. But it is a good idea to ride it just in case if it is not open during my November trip.


----------



## Sherry E

I haven't read the Al Lutz thing from this morning yet. Good ol' Al!

So the rumored/reported BTMRR refurb is supposedly going to begin this Fall and last all the way through 2013?  Wow!  What in the world could they be doing to that ride?  I am shocked that they would leave BTMRR closed through the holiday season this year, but then again they have to get the refurb done at some point and if they start soon enough maybe it will be open for the holiday season of 2013....that is, if all of this is even accurate and true.

Did Al mention whether or not this is affecting the Round-Up area?  Or is it only supposed to be the ride itself that will be affected (if it happens)?  If there is no Halloween Round-Up or Reindeer Round-Up this year I will be really bummed out, as those are highlights of those two seasons!  But you know, it seems like I remember Al - or someone else- saying quite a while back that the whole area around BTMRR in Frontierland may eventually be overhauled, and that could include the Round-Up too.


----------



## mvf-m11c

It's not a column like what he writes, but he did write part of it on the top of the miceage.com website. Here is what he said:

EDITOR’S NOTE 8/6: Disneyland's Big Thunder Mt. will be closing for a major rehab this fall, and remain closed through most of 2013. The 33-year-old coaster will receive a similar treatment as the one Space Mt. got in '03-'05, (without the extensive foundation work that Space Mt. needed). New track will be installed, the load/unload area will be widened for 21st century riders, and a new ride control system tops it all off. The queue will be prepped for NextGen additions, and unlike the recent WDW Thunder rehab Tony Baxter has returned to his first E Ticket to plus up the show and the aesthetics. Take your last ride on Big Thunder 1.0 in September. - Al Lutz

From what he said on his column is that BTMRR is going through a overhaul on the whole tracks of BTMRR. Plus getting addition touch ups to make it look even better. I remember that Space Mountain was closed a long time before it was open just in time for DL 50th Anniversary in 2005. That was a long time for Space Mountain to be closed for track replacement and enhancing the ride. I can understand that they have to close the ride down to fix it up. I'm just hoping that they will do the refurbishment after the Holiday season since it is the busiest time of the season. We'll just wait and see if this is going to happen or not with BTMRR closing in early or late Fall.

The article doesn't say anything about the Round-Up at Frontierland in the back side. I would assume that BTMRR will be closed and will have Big Thunder Ranch Round-Up still opened during the construction of BTMRR. Hoping that Big Thunder Ranch and Round-Up won't be affected during the overhaul at BTMRR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now I have just finished my PTR for my WDW trip in October. It took even longer than I thought and I am glad that I finished. Here is the link to my WDW PTR: Boo to You...and Food & Wine Too! - October 26 to November 2, 2012 PTR

Thank you *Sherry* for the title. This will be the last time I will be asking for someone help on a TR title. I know that you and PiO said that I should come up with my title and I will do that when I have my PTR for the Holiday trip to DL in November.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just less than *2* days away till my trip and I have some more must do things for this trip. Not only with the Matterhorn, Red Car Trolley, and Storyteller's Statue. I am now planning to watch Instant Concert at PP and Red Car news Boys at BVS. After reading and seeing pictures of those two shows it made me want to see those shows even more. I don't know what time we will arrive in SoCal on Monday since we will leave first thing in the morning. When we check-in at BWAI we will go our separate ways and maybe I can watch Red Car News Boys or Instant Concert that day. I am also considering seeing Pixar Play Parade. I haven't seen that parade in ages at DCA. There is so much to do in such a short amount of time that I will have to decide of what to watch this trip.


----------



## PrincessInOz

2 days!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Have fun!!


----------



## usnuzuloose

Can't wait to see your report and pictures! Have a great time!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thank you everyone. 

Right now I am waiting for Magical in less than an hour. He is my quick update today. I will have pictures later tonight. But I do have some up right now.

My DB, his GF and I left Sacramento around 6:30am and we got to Anaheim around 2:30pm. We got there late since we had to stop at my dads friend to drop off some stuff for him. We checked in at BWAI Round 3pm and we got our room with no problem.

We head on over to DTD since we got settled in at BWAI. We didn't west lunch yet and we were looking of where to eat. 

When we were in the middle of DTD, my DB and his GF wanted to try Ralph's Brennan's Jazz Kitchen. This was my first time in years since I have ate at the Jazz Kitchen. It was quiet that time and we got to get a seat just like that. We were seated inside the restaurant. My DB had the cheese steak sandwich, V had the calamari and I had gumbo. We didn't want to eat a lot since it was almost close to dinner time.

After we finished dinner, we went to the store in DTD. My DB bought a nice Nightmare Before Christmas tie. 

After we finished shopping at DTD and head on back to the esplanade. My DB and V couldn't enter the park since they only bought a one day PH ticket. So they will be in the park tomorrow and I head on over to DCA to see BVS all opened up to the public. BVS was so busy than the last time I was there which it was during the preview. I got to see the  Red Car Trolley as well as Storyteller's Statue. I got s few pics and wandered around BVS until I head on over to Cars Land. 

At Cars Land it was crowded but it wasn't as bad as I thought with the crowds. MJJ was only a 10 minute wait, LFT at 40 minutes and RSR was at 105 around 6pm. The wait times were not as bad as I thought and I could have gotten on all three rides with little wait, but I needed to get ready for they fireworks. So I wondered around DCA until I head on over to DL around 6:45pm since I was trying to avoid Soundsational parade at 6:30pm. 

DL was kind of crowded that night with a lot of people watching Soundsational. So I just wondered around DL until it was time to get a spot for the fireworks. But it was too early to see the fireworks. So I just walked around DL until it was time for the fireworks. I will update later .

Here are some pics from today that I uploaded.


----------



## rentayenta

Oooo.....a live report? I'm so in! This has got to be the last one. Between your 2, Sherry's, Alison's, Cynthia's, Amanda's, and my own, I'm getting little done.


----------



## kmedina

Your state fair pictures are beautiful, especially the birds and flowers.  Time really flew.  I cannot believe you are already there again.  It is so nice to see the wait times are already bearable less than two months after opening.  Ten and forty minutes sound reasonable for the smaller rides.  The big ride is still long but thank goodness for fastpass and the single rider line.  I loved the gumbo, so I know you enjoyed that.  Hope you get great shots of Magical.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Glad you arrived safely.  Hope you're having a nice time and I'm looking forward to your TR and pictures.


----------



## usnuzuloose

All the birds flying around the castle. It has been a while since I have seen the castle there. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
Glad you made it safe and sound!  I can't believe your DB and his GF only got the 1 day PH ticket.  I am weaker than that 

Your statue picture is great   It's the first real picture I've seen of it.  I bet it's even better in person.

Thanks for the live updates!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thank you everyone. I'm just waiting for WoC and it is a very nice night tonight. We got to do a lot of rides today including RSR with FP since there was no way we were going to wait 1+ hours today, BTMRR, Matterhorn, ST, DLRR, MFW, monorail and more since I can't name all of them.  I got to go to APEE at DCA this morning and it was nuts to see all those people head on over to CL this morning. I didn't ride RSR this morning since it was down and good thing I didn't wait in the line since it didn't open after the park opened at 8am.

We got to eat at Flo's V8 Cafe which was great and WCT. 

Here are some pics of the food porn that we ate.

Flo's V8 Cafe















WCT food















MFW while I am waiting.





I will have more pics up later tonight and write my TR when I get back home.


----------



## ACDSNY

I'm enjoying the pics and can't wait to see more.


----------



## usnuzuloose

Excellent! It pays to stay up eh Angela? We get to see it first!


----------



## ACDSNY

Sure does!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Bret - FANTASTIC shots!!!!  


You've got me salivating over the promise of how your WoC shots turn out.  I hope you're enjoying the new lens.


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm sitting here eating a subway sub.  Much prefer what you were eating.  Was the WCT nice?  The food looks yummy 

Looks like you had a nice night for WOC.  Can't wait for more.


----------



## rentayenta

I'm so hungry! Great pics. The fried calamari and green beans look amazing!


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:
			
		

> I'm enjoying the pics and can't wait to see more.



Thank you Angela




			
				usnuzuloose said:
			
		

> Excellent! It pays to stay up eh Angela? We get to see it first!



Thank you Jo.




			
				PrincessInOz said:
			
		

> Bret - FANTASTIC shots!!!!
> 
> You've got me salivating over the promise of how your WoC shots turn out.  I hope you're enjoying the new lens.



Thank you PiO. 

Some of the pics from WoC were nice and some were blurry. I will have to check them when I get home tonight and upload them tomorrow. I am really enjoying the new lens and it was worth buying it.




			
				tksbaskets said:
			
		

> I'm sitting here eating a subway sub.  Much prefer what you were eating.  Was the WCT nice?  The food looks yummy
> 
> Looks like you had a nice night for WOC.  Can't wait for more.



Thank you TK.

The food at WCT was very nice and my DB and his GF he enjoyed their meals as well. It would have been nice if we did the WoC dining package, but I did get the blue FPs for WoC and got my usual spot at the fire hydrant. We also got to be in Cars Land when the lights turned on at night. 




			
				rentayenta said:
			
		

> I'm so hungry! Great pics. The fried calamari and green beans look amazing!



Thank you Jenny. 


On my way back home to Sacramento after having lunch at California Fish Grill restaurant in Cypress. It is a seafood restaurant which my DB and his GF choose since they have ate at one in Irvine. It was very nice restaurant and the food was good.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are some pics from Monday night.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures Bret!


----------



## Sherry E

I love those first 2 photos (the fireworks shots) at the top of this page, Bret!  Awesome!

The food all looks good.  Even though I am mad at WCT for getting rid of their meatball sandwiches, the spaghetti looks yummy!

Did you hear the news?  There's a Candlelight Processional happening for 20 nights - yes, 20 nights instead of 2 - in December this year at DLR.  From December 1 - December 20, and AP holders will be able to see the shows from 12/3 - 12/20.  There will also be dinner packages!  Yay!  I want to see the CP for once in my life (hopefully the AP holders will not have to pay, or at least not pay a crazy amount)!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:
			
		

> Great pictures Bret!



Thank you TK.




			
				Sherry E said:
			
		

> I love those first 2 photos (the fireworks shots) at the top of this page, Bret!  Awesome!
> 
> The food all looks good.  Even though I am mad at WCT for getting rid of their meatball sandwiches, the spaghetti looks yummy!
> 
> Did you hear the news?  There's a Candlelight Processional happening for 20 nights - yes, 20 nights instead of 2 - in December this year at DLR.  From December 1 - December 20, and AP holders will be able to see the shows from 12/3 - 12/20.  There will also be dinner packages!  Yay!  I want to see the CP for once in my life (hopefully the AP holders will not have to pay, or at least not pay a crazy amount)!



Thank you Sherry. Some of the firework pics were nice that night while most of them were bad. I was suppose to put my DSLR camera on the tripod that night, but I forgot to bring my remote control for my camera. I was disappointed that I didn't get pics of the firework trails, but I did get to use my video camera that night. We had fun yesterday at DL and DCA which we did Dakota of rides that day. My DB and his GF enjoyed WoC a lot. 

The food was great yesterday at Flo's v8 Cafe and WCT. My DB said that the turkey at Flo's was a little dry without the sauce. I thought it was okay without the sauce. But he has his own taste of food as well as me. the spaghetti was very nice that night which I got while my DB had the shrimp scampi and his GF had the fried foods

I just learned about the CP happening for 20 nights by reading your post. Since I was at the parks and updating my TR, I didn't get to read about it. That is so exciting that DL is doing multiple days for the CP just like at EPCOT where they have a lot of days for the CP. too bad that i won't get a chance to see it since my trip is in mid November thanks to my basketball season. That would be awesome to see the CP at DL for all those years, but hopefully I will be able to go be back  to DL in mid December next year. Thank you for the information Sherry about the CP at DL.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice pics Bret.  Sorry you forgot the remote.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you TK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sherry. Some of the firework pics were nice that night while most of them were bad. I was suppose to put my DSLR camera on the tripod that night, but I forgot to bring my remote control for my camera. I was disappointed that I didn't get pics of the firework trails, but I did get to use my video camera that night. We had fun yesterday at DL and DCA which we did Dakota of rides that day. My DB and his GF enjoyed WoC a lot.
> 
> The food was great yesterday at Flo's v8 Cafe and WCT. My DB said that the turkey at Flo's was a little dry without the sauce. I thought it was okay without the sauce. But he has his own taste of food as well as me. the spaghetti was very nice that night which I got while my DB had the shrimp scampi and his GF had the fried foods
> 
> I just learned about the CP happening for 20 nights by reading your post. Since I was at the parks and updating my TR, I didn't get to read about it. That is so exciting that DL is doing multiple days for the CP just like at EPCOT where they have a lot of days for the CP. too bad that i won't get a chance to see it since my trip is in mid November thanks to my basketball season. That would be awesome to see the CP at DL for all those years, but hopefully I will be able to go be back  to DL in mid December next year. Thank you for the information Sherry about the CP at DL.



You know, I must admit that when I first saw the Disney Parks Blog entry about the CP, I was thinking "Twenty nights?  That's a huge leap from only 2 nights!"  I would have thought that maybe they'd bump it up to 10 nights or something.  Doesn't it seem like a really big stretch for DLR?  To me, it makes sense to have many, many CP nights at WDW because WDW is such a huge resort, and everything is 'bigger' there.  There are many places for people to go if they are not interested in the CP.

DLR, however, only consists of 2 parks, DTD and 3 hotels.  Holding a CP for 20 nights in December at DLR seems like a bit much to me.  The crowds may very well end up being ridiculous.

I am assuming that Disney - or specifically, TDA - is really banking on luring people into DCA this holiday season, to kind of spread out the crowds.  They would have to have something holiday-ish in DCA (more so than before) to keep the holiday visitors satisfied if they don't want to stay in DL and get caught in CP crowds.  They need something new in DCA to keep people in the holiday spirit.

And I guess that's where Cars Land and Buena Vista Street will come into play.  Those themed decorations and newly relocated Christmas tree we keep hearing about will probably be the things that Disney expects will get people over to that park.  I don't think they will be doing a full holiday version of World of Color yet.  Sooner or later they should be starting the TSMM holiday overlay (with Mr. Potato Head singing Christmas songs) that was hinted at when TSMM first opened, but who knows when that is coming?

In any case, you might be better off not seeing the CP this year and waiting until next year.  Since this is the first year DLR is attempting so many CP nights and setting it up so that AP holders can see it on 18 of those nights, and then offering dinner packages and all of that too, it's kind of an experiment.  After this year they may decide that 20 nights is too much.  Also, we will get lots of reports on how the CP is affecting crowds in both parks and there may be a clear idea of which nights are worse.  That will help you plan for next year!


----------



## usnuzuloose

Those are awesome pictures! I really love the castle and the colors! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## franandaj

Hi, 
I'm all caught up again!  You must be on your way home (or already there) by now.  I hope you enjoyed your trip!  Sorry the weather did not cooperate!  I've been hiding in the house with the AC running!

Looking forward to more great pictures!  I need some lunch, maybe I'll have some spaghetti!  "laughing:


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Jenny.
> 
> 
> On my way back home to Sacramento after having lunch at California Fish Grill restaurant in Cypress. It is a seafood restaurant which my DB and his GF choose since they have ate at one in Irvine. It was very nice restaurant and the food was good.





I'm from Long Beach but lived in Cypress from Kinder to HS graduation and then returned to the LBC for college and fun. Where in Cypress is the Fish Grill?


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Nice pics Bret.  Sorry you forgot the remote.



Thank you PiO. It's no problem, I will do the firework trail on my next trip to WDW.




Sherry E said:


> You know, I must admit that when I first saw the Disney Parks Blog entry about the CP, I was thinking "Twenty nights?  That's a huge leap from only 2 nights!"  I would have thought that maybe they'd bump it up to 10 nights or something.  Doesn't it seem like a really big stretch for DLR?  To me, it makes sense to have many, many CP nights at WDW because WDW is such a huge resort, and everything is 'bigger' there.  There are many places for people to go if they are not interested in the CP.
> 
> DLR, however, only consists of 2 parks, DTD and 3 hotels.  Holding a CP for 20 nights in December at DLR seems like a bit much to me.  The crowds may very well end up being ridiculous.
> 
> I am assuming that Disney - or specifically, TDA - is really banking on luring people into DCA this holiday season, to kind of spread out the crowds.  They would have to have something holiday-ish in DCA (more so than before) to keep the holiday visitors satisfied if they don't want to stay in DL and get caught in CP crowds.  They need something new in DCA to keep people in the holiday spirit.
> 
> And I guess that's where Cars Land and Buena Vista Street will come into play.  Those themed decorations and newly relocated Christmas tree we keep hearing about will probably be the things that Disney expects will get people over to that park.  I don't think they will be doing a full holiday version of World of Color yet.  Sooner or later they should be starting the TSMM holiday overlay (with Mr. Potato Head singing Christmas songs) that was hinted at when TSMM first opened, but who knows when that is coming?
> 
> In any case, you might be better off not seeing the CP this year and waiting until next year.  Since this is the first year DLR is attempting so many CP nights and setting it up so that AP holders can see it on 18 of those nights, and then offering dinner packages and all of that too, it's kind of an experiment.  After this year they may decide that 20 nights is too much.  Also, we will get lots of reports on how the CP is affecting crowds in both parks and there may be a clear idea of which nights are worse.  That will help you plan for next year!



I said that same thing too about the CP extending to twenty nights. That does seems like a lot of nights at DL for the CP. I thought at least a week would be enough for DL since it is not WDW where they have two months of the CP at EPCOT. It does make sense for WDW to have many CP, but for DL it doesn't make sense to have 20 when you it only have 2 a year at DL. It will be very interesting to see how this will work out.

Every year at DL, the CP does draw a lot of crowds. That is a lot of days to have a CP at DL. The crowds will be high to watch the CP and would they still have the CP stage on MS station like they do have every year?

I would assume that TDA is trying to lure a lot of people to DCA during the Holiday season if they are going to have 20 days for the CP. It will be very interesting to see what TDA will come up with for DCA to lure the guests to go to DCA instead of DL during the CP.

My guess is the same thing with CL and BVS. While both lands are new, they want to make it more interesting to come back during the Holiday season. I can't wait to see what kind of decorations they will have for BVS and CL. It will be very nice if they have a WoC Holiday version, but I am guessing that it will be the same with that small segment for WoC during the Holiday season.

At first I was not happy of not seeing the CP, but after thinking about it is a good idea to wait until next year to see how it goes so I won't go in a blind. 

Thank you for the info Sherry. 




usnuzuloose said:


> Those are awesome pictures! I really love the castle and the colors! Thanks for sharing!



Thank you Jo. 




franandaj said:


> Hi,
> I'm all caught up again!  You must be on your way home (or already there) by now.  I hope you enjoyed your trip!  Sorry the weather did not cooperate!  I've been hiding in the house with the AC running!
> 
> Looking forward to more great pictures!  I need some lunch, maybe I'll have some spaghetti!  "laughing:



I am now home reading through some threads while I was gone. I will read the rest of your Destination-D trip this past weekend. I did enjoy the trip and got to do all the things that I wanted to see and ride. The weather was really nice during this. Mostly in August the last couple of years I have to SoCal it has been very hot than this past trip. 

Thank you Alison. 




rentayenta said:


> I'm from Long Beach but lived in Cypress from Kinder to HS graduation and then returned to the LBC for college and fun. Where in Cypress is the Fish Grill?



My DB and his GF went to the California Fish Grill in Cypress. It is about 20 minutes away from the DLR. Here is the address: 10569 Valley View Street


----------



## PrincessInOz

Your timing is awesome, Bret.

We get to enjoy this 3 day TR of yours and then we get to enjoy your time at WDW.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1 – August 13, 2012– Part 1*​
After two months of waiting to go back to the DLR to see the rest of Cars Land and Buena Vista Street as well as the revamped Matterhorn, it is now time to go back to Cars Land along with my DB and his GF for the first time to see the new lands.  

This will be my DB and his GF first time back to the DLR since they attended MHP in 2010. They were really excited to see the new lands at DCA as well as going on some of the rides that they have enjoyed in the past.

We left Sacramento Monday morning around 6:30am and head on over to my grandmother’s house in Livingston which is about 10 minutes away from Merced. It takes an hour and a half to drive to my grandmother’s house. I always go to my grandmother’s house in Livingston on the way over to SoCal. The town is right on highway 99. Sometimes I have gone on highway 5 to SoCal, but I like to drive on 99 since I am used to driving down on that highway than highway 5. I know that highway 5 is way faster than 99, but there are more towns on the way from 99 than 5. 

We stopped in for a short visit and left around 9am and on our way to SoCal. But before we head straight to Anaheim, we had to make one stop to LA to my dad’s friend office. I am talking about my dad’s friend who he and his family went with my family to WDW last year. My dad asked me to drop off some stuff for him so we had to make on stop before we got to Anaheim. 

My DB and I switched off a couple of times during the trip down to SoCal so we won’t have any accidents. I could have driven straight to LA if I wanted too, but it was easier if we just switch off while we are fresh. 

We stopped just one time to get gas at Burbank at Costo where I usually stop to get gas. Since I brought the TSX, I had to get Premium fuel and it was not cheap in Burbank. It was about $4.20 I believed when we filled up. 

After fueling up at Costo, we head on over to my dad’s friend office which is on the east side of LA so we had to drive out further away from Anaheim. It took about 1 hour to get from Burbank to my dad’s friend office and we dropped the stuff at his place. Then we head on over to Anaheim. 

It took about 45 minutes to get from the east side of LA over to Anaheim and we got in around 3pm. We were staying at BWAI which I have stayed a lot of times in the past with my DA. I just recently stayed at BWAI during my June trip with my DA during the CL/BVS preview. So it was nice to stay at the same hotel that I had stayed in the past. I was hoping to stay at BWPPI during the trip, but the prices were about $30 difference from BWAI and BWPPI. 

Our room was ready when we got check-in around 3pm. Luckily for us we were on the bottom floor and we were a few rooms away from the lobby. I was happy that our room was close to Harbor Blvd than those other times that we had to walk a long ways to Harbor Blvd. 

We relaxed in the room for quite a bit until we were hungry. Since my DB and his GF didn’t have multiple day PH tickets, they want to go to DTD to look at the restaurants and see what is good to eat. So we head on out of the room around 4pm and on our way to DTD. This was also my first time to try out the Nikkon lens as well as the density filter. I was so excited to use both of them during the trip.

When we left the room, it was about in the low 90s that afternoon and there were barely any people out on Harbor Blvd.





DL entrance sign on Harbor Blvd





We passed through the esplanade and see that it wasn’t that busy heading on over to DCA. Since it is almost the end of the summertime at the DLR, the esplanade wasn’t that bad as I have planned it.





Now we passed through the esplanade and over to DTD.





Now we were in DTD and it was quiet as well. There were the new CL banners which I didn’t see on my last trip in June which was neat to see while promoting the new land.










La Brea Bakery sign










Passing the WoD store















While we walked down towards DTD, my DB and his GF looked at Ralph’s Brennan Jazz Kitchen and asked what kind of food they serve there. I said creole food which is New Orleans style food. They wanted to try Jazz Kitchen so we head on over to that restaurant. I haven’t eaten at RBJK in almost a long time when DTD first opened in 2001. So I was looking forward to eating at RBJK. When I first thought about RBJK, I thought about Kim’s TR in June that they ate at RBJK during their trip and I thought this would be a great place to have lunch while there is barely anyone inside the restaurant.






It was still lunch time when we went to the restaurant. 





When we got to the check-in counter, there was barely anyone in the restaurant and were seated instantly. Here are some pics of the restaurant from that day. We got to eat inside and I was considering eating outside. But it was still warm that day and they wanted to be in a A/C room.
















Umbrellas on the ceiling





They were very impressed with the piano.





The menu










A light fixture inside the restaurant.





Our meals finally arrived and now it was time to have lunch. I didn’t want to eat heavy since it was almost close to dinner so I had the Gumbo Ya-Ya as my lunch. My DB had the Cheese Steak Po-Boy while his GF V had the Popcorn Calamari. Both V and I didn’t have big meals that day, but we did share each other plates. The gumbo was really nice and it was kind of salty. The calamari was nice and the breading was a little soft. The cheese steak was great and the Cajun fries were also very nice. 
















We were in the restaurant for about an hour until we were finished and about to do other things around DTD.

That is it for this post and I will have more later on from DTD.


----------



## rentayenta

Nice update! We've been to RB once. I don't know that we'll go back. Some of us loved our meals. Others? Not so much. DH wasn't a fan at all. He had the gumbo and said it was too salty.  

You take great photos!


----------



## usnuzuloose

Wonderful pictures! I love the piano, and the umbrella's! The food looks great.


----------



## ACDSNY

You're making me hungry!  I can't believe we haven't tried Ralphs Brennan Jazz Kitchen yet, might need to on our Sept trip.


----------



## tksbaskets

The gumbo looks yummy!!


----------



## rokstedy

The calamari is making me hungry.  But the poboy looks kind of smallish.  Do my eyes deceive me?


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> Nice update! We've been to RB once. I don't know that we'll go back. Some of us loved our meals. Others? Not so much. DH wasn't a fan at all. He had the gumbo and said it was too salty.
> 
> You take great photos!



Thank you Jenny. RBJK was a nice restaurant, but once is enough for me until another 10 years. 




usnuzuloose said:


> Wonderful pictures! I love the piano, and the umbrella's! The food looks great.



Thank you Jo. The room was well decorated with NO style decorations and the food was great even though we didn't eat a lot.




ACDSNY said:


> You're making me hungry!  I can't believe we haven't tried Ralphs Brennan Jazz Kitchen yet, might need to on our Sept trip.



You should consider eating at RBJK. It is easy to get in during lunch than dinner. So if you considering having dinner at RBJK, I would make a reservation where you can walk up during lunch.




tksbaskets said:


> The gumbo looks yummy!!



The gumbo was nice, good thing I didn't eat too much that afternoon when we got to SoCal. I only had a croissant that morning and didn't have anything to eat until eating at RBJK.




rokstedy said:


> The calamari is making me hungry.  But the poboy looks kind of smallish.  Do my eyes deceive me?



The food was very nice. 


I will have the next update shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  August 13, 2012 Part 2*​
After we finished lunch at Ralph's Brennan Jazz Kitchen, my DB and his GF had to use the bathroom. While I was waiting for the two of them, I was outside of the restaurant around the fountain taking some pics of the lights around the area for the light fixture that Sherry started on the DL Community Board. I didn't get a lot of light fixture pics from my past trips so this trip will also be a light fixture trip of getting unique light fixtures around the DLR.
















When my DB and his GF are done in the bathrooms. We started to head on over to the WoD store since they want to see what kind of merchandise is available at the store. I asked if they wanted to go to any other stores while we walked back to the WoD store. But they didn't want to stop at the other stores.

On our way to WoD store and I took more random pics on the way to WoD.





Build-A-Bear store










On the way over to the WoD store, DTD didn't look that busy aruond 5pm. I was wondering where all the people were, but they could be at the park or inside the stores and restaurants for dinner. 










View of the balconies of the GCH





We're almost at the WoD store





Now it's time to look through the World of Disney Store. My DB GF was so excited to go to the store and look at all the interesting items. I am so used to people in my group looking at the stores. But she was going through almost every part of the store back and forward to look for something very interesting. My DB was with her the whole time and I just walked around to look at specific items. I didn't want to buy anything right now since I don't want to carry it with me when I go to the parks later that day.






I took some pics of the characters inside the store while I was waiting for them.

Dumbo





Donald





Tigger and Piglet





Shelves of "Glow with the Show Ears" These ears are for the nighttime event which interacts with WoC and specific rides and places around the property. I already got a pair of Glow with the Show Ears from one of my friends who lives in LA and bought them for me. I was happy that I didn't have to buy the ears during the trip. But it would have been easier if I just got them that day.





Simba and Rafiki





Goofy





I met up with them and they found a Nightmare Before Christmas tie which had Jack Skellington face on it. She really liked it a lot since they are going to a wedding next month and the bride is a big fan of the Nightmare Before Christmas. So she will really like to see the tie that my DB will be wearing. I didn't get a picture of the tie but it looked very nice. I used my AP to help them save some money. The original cost for the tie was $17.99. With my AP and tax it was less than $15 so they saved about $4. 

After we finished shopping at the WoD store, we head on back through the esplanade. While we walked through the esplanade, I was about to head to the park while my DB and V went back to the room. Since they didnt have multiple days on their PH tickets, they went back to the room and do something that night. They told me that they might go shopping in Anaheim and use the car. So we parted from the esplanade and Im on my way to the parks.











First I was going to go to DL for the fireworks that Monday night, but I had some time to go wonder around before the fireworks. When I looked at the turnstiles at DL, they were almost towards the monorail track. So I head on over to DCA before I head on over to DL.






When I went through the turnstiles, I looked at the former entrance to DCA while BVS was under construction. Now we just see a wall hedge that was once the entrance to DCA.





When I was right by the flag pole which had the rededication speech of DCA, I got to see the Rededication Time Capsule Plaque. I didnt get to see it the last time I was at DCA.





Now I got to see the rededication plaque.






Now I got those two plaques, I was on my move to get a lot of different pics of BVS with my new lens and filter. The new lens and filter works really well.





BVS was quite busy that day and it was way busier than the last time I was there which was the preview before it was open to the public. 





Thats it for this post and I will have more from DCA.


----------



## ACDSNY

Nice pics in this update.  Are the Glow Ears worth getting?


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> Nice pics in this update.  Are the Glow Ears worth getting?



Thank you Angela. In my mind I think they are worth getting even though it costs $23.20 without the AP discount. The ears light up specific colors during each scene during WoC which is neat. Have you seen the show with all those ears during a WoC show. Here is the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbxkrpWu7hQ&list=UU1xwwLwm6WSMbUn_Tp597hQ&index=25&feature=plpp_videoMy DB and his GF thought they were neat that the ears interact with the show. I didn't see too many people that wore the ears on Tuesday night, but it was neat to see the ears light up during the show. I also heard that the ears interacts with Mad T Party as well as Cars Land. I read on a post that the ears will be part of F! in the future. I am hoping that they will do a special event for F! with those ears. 

There was a AP event in late June where the AP holders get to see a private viewing of WoC and also get a Glow with the Show ears which they showed a lot of people with those ears and interacts with the show. I was thinking of going to that event, but I couldn't leave for a short trip just to get the ears. Even though I would love to be there during that event, I am still happy to wear my ears during the show on Tuesday night.


----------



## ACDSNY

Thanks Brett.  That looks cool, I think we'll pick up Ears for my DD and I.  I'm not sure we can get the guys to wear them.


----------



## usnuzuloose

Love the pics, where did they go shopping? What is BVS? Not up on all the terms. Can't wait for more.


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> Thanks Brett.  That looks cool, I think we'll pick up Ears for my DD and I.  I'm not sure we can get the guys to wear them.



Your welcome. I will be looking forward to hear from you if you do get the Glow with the Show Ears during your upcoming trip next month. If you show them that video of the ears they might like to wear them at night especially while you watch WoC.




usnuzuloose said:


> Love the pics, where did they go shopping? What is BVS? Not up on all the terms. Can't wait for more.



Thank you Jo. They went shopping at the World of Disney Store which I was in the same store with them but I just went around looking at the stuff and taking some pictures. BVS is Buena Vista Street. That is the new land at Disney California Adventure. It is like the Main Street of Disneyland. I got to remember just like what Alison said about the acronyms. I will have the next update tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Bret - Your pictures look great.  Glad the lens and filter worked out for you.

You sound like you had a great day.  The food looks tasty, and the shopping sounds right up my alley.  Wish I were there to shop as well.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
The pictures with your new lens and filter look great .  It is hard to believe that hedge used to be the entrance to DCA.

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Bret - Your pictures look great.  Glad the lens and filter worked out for you.
> 
> You sound like you had a great day.  The food looks tasty, and the shopping sounds right up my alley.  Wish I were there to shop as well.



Thank you PiO. 

Monday was very nice. I didn't go on any rides that day which I barely go on any rides the day I get to Anaheim. The food at Ralph's Brennan Jazz Kitchen was very nice. I only do little shopping since if I stay in a store for a long time, I will want to get this or that. Luckily I didn't buy anything that day and just looked around. My DB GF could easily be in that store for hours to get something.




tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> The pictures with your new lens and filter look great .  It is hard to believe that hedge used to be the entrance to DCA.
> 
> TK



Hi TK.

Thank you. The new lens and filter makes the pictures look even better. Glad that I bought these before my trip and got to test it out when I was at the California State Fair. Can't believe that the hedge used to be the entrance to DCA and now are being used for nothing.

The next post will up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  August 13, 2012 Part 3*​
I last left off at DCA where I am by myself after my DB and V didnt have multiple day PH tickets. They went back to the hotel room that day and will be doing other things that night. I have talked to them and they said that they will be going around Anaheim to a mall, GardenWalk or do some shopping. They will be taking the car. I had no problem with them taking the car so they can find something to do that day. It would have been easier if they went with me to the park that day, but they didnt want to spend money on an extra day to the park. 

I left off at BVS while I walked my way up to Storytellers statue. BVS did look quite busy that afternoon which was almost towards 6pm. It was about in the high 80s that day which was not that bad. It would have been worse if it was in the 100s that day like it has been in Sacramento ever since I got back home a few days ago. 

Looking at BVS is so amazing with everything opened while I was there in June during the preview which only had partial things opened. The buildings look very nice as well as the Red Car Trolley going down towards past the Carthay Circle Theater.





















It was nice to see the Red Car Trolley going down BVS. I didnt ride it that day since I wanted to get some pics around DCA until I head on over to DL for the fireworks that night. 





I just cant get tired at looking at the Carthay Circle Theater. 





There were quite a number of people heading on in the park as well as leaving the park. It was close to dinner time when I was at BVS. The crowds were not that bad as I have thought after looking at the crowd levels on touring plans website which should have been a 9/10. But it looked like a 7/10 in my opinion. But I wasnt at Cars Land which should be more crowded than BVS.





More pics around BVS including the light fixtures for the light fixture thread. Sherry, I know that I havent been posting a lot pics of the light fixture lately, but I did get a lot of pics of the light fixtures at the resort this past trip and will have some up shortly.





The other side of the Carthay Circle Theater










While I was still in BVS, I finally got to see the Storytellers Statue. It was so amazing to see the statue in person where I didnt get to see it during the preview in June which it was covered up until the opening day on June 15th. 





On the right hand side as well as the left hand side are plaques for Storytellers statue.










After looking at Storytellers Statue, I head on over to Cars Land. On the way over to Cars Land, I got more different pics on the way. It was nice to not see any of the construction walls that were at BVS ever since the construction started a while ago. 

A few pics of the light fixtures around BVS










While I was walking, I saw that people had the Cozy Cone souvenir cups at the Cozy Cone Motel. After hearing from other reports that the cones were sold out all summer long, I was surprise to see some that day. 





A look at GRR from the back side





The Official FP Distriution for RSR sign which is already done for the day. I have heard that the FPs for RSR are all gone by 9:30am in the morning. So only 1 ½ hours a day, the FPs for RSR were already gone. I have heard that guests have been waiting since the park opens at 7am for the APEE and EMH guests. I will be doing the same thing on Tuesday where I will be in the park during my APEE. I will get to that on my update on Tuesday morning so it will be awhile until I get to that post.





Im almost their towards Cars Land entrance. A few months ago, Cars Land was all covered up with hedges which no one was able to see the park during the preview. It was nice to see the new land without the hedges.





It was nice to go through the main entrance to CL instead of going through the side entrance which was through A Bugs Land or Pacific Wharf.





The Cars Land sign which I didnt see in June was that it was covered up until it was open. 





Cars Land didnt look as crowded as I thought when I entered. There were some people walking down the streets of Radiator Springs.





I passed through Maters Junkyard Jamoree and the wait time was not that bad that day. I didnt get a picture of the wait time, but the line was short that afternoon and saw that it was about 15 minute wait to get on MJJ.





Sarges Surplus Hut sign





When I was around the Cozy Cone Motel, it started to get a little busy around the area.





Thats it for this post and there will be more from Cars Land.


----------



## PrincessInOz

It's too bad that your DB and his GF didn't want to spend the extra money but I think you made great use of your solo time so far.  The pictures are just gorgeous and it sounds like you enjoyed yourself taking it all in without having to worry about someone else's schedule.

Looking forward to the next update.


----------



## ACDSNY

Nice pics!  I can't wait to see all this for myself soon.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> It's too bad that your DB and his GF didn't want to spend the extra money but I think you made great use of your solo time so far.  The pictures are just gorgeous and it sounds like you enjoyed yourself taking it all in without having to worry about someone else's schedule.
> 
> Looking forward to the next update.



It would have been nice if they were in the park with me that day, but they had a great time that day and went to the Anaheim Mall. I did had fun that day at the park solo since I am so used to going to the park solo. Thank you PiO. Its always fun to go around the park doing whatever you want to do. I might be able to go solo during my WDW trip in October and take some pictures just by myself. But we'll wait and see.

The next update will be up shortly. 




ACDSNY said:


> Nice pics!  I can't wait to see all this for myself soon.



Thank you. You will have a great time at the DLR next month with your family If you need any advise or help for your upcoming trip, just message me.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  August 13, 2012 Part 4*​
Now I was in Cars Land taking some more pics with my new lens and filter. It was nice to use the new lens at CL & BVS. The whole land was quite busy that day, but at least it was walkable and not as busy as the first few months when it opened. 

Walking down Radiator Springs 





Over at the Cozy Cone Motel, McQueen was taking pictures with the guests while the cones quick stands in the back didnt look that busy as I have thought. Back when I did the preview, the lines for the cones were so long that it took as long as 30+ minutes to go through a line. Now that Monday, it doesnt look that busy. Time has changed at the Cozy Cone Motel from the preview and now.





Now a look at Flos V8 Café where it didnt look that busy that day. I could have just walked in and get something to eat, but I was still a little full from Ralphs Brennan Jazz Kitchen.





Flos V8 Café Sign





The outside seating area for Flos V8 Café as well as a lot of Motor oil cans.





Luigis Casa Della Tires. The outside queue didnt extend towards the outside of Luigis Flying Tires. I knew that it was going to be at least 40 minute wait time to get on LFT since the queue is also inside the building.





On the other side is the Radiator Springs Curios shop which is also the pin trading store.





Also in the area, Lightning McQueen is now leaving the Cozy Cone Motel and Mater is now taking the place.





Now I walked down towards Radiator Springs Town Hall. The neon light signs on the left hand side RS.





Town Hall, I couldnt get the whole building with the new lens since I was so close to the building.





In one back side of the building towards the left side of Town Hall is the Radiator Springs painted wall. It is on the left hand side of Town Hall and it is a sitting area. Some people dont even know where this wall is located.










After looking at the wall picture, I head on over to Radiator Springs Racers to see what the wait time is like. I thought the wait time would be at least over 1 ½ hours and I was correct. It was 105 minute wait to get on RSR. It was a long wait, but it wasnt as bad as I thought. The single rider wait time was not working that time so I didnt know how long the single rider wait time was going to be. I thought about riding RSR in the single rider queue, but it could be unpredictable and go as long as an hour. So I just skipped RSR that day.










After looking at the wait time at RSR, I head on out of CL and see some areas of DCA before I head on to DL for the fireworks. 

A look at the Stanley statue





Cars Land did look busy that day. Not super busy.










Ramones House of Body Art










When I passed LFT, the wait time was 40 minutes which sounds right since there were some people in Luigis Casa Della Tires.





Some more pics around Radiator Spirngs 





Just 25 MPH in RS





The back side of Cozy Cone Motel which did seem to pick up after it didnt look that busy a while ago.





Now Mater is at the character meet & greet area





One more look at the Cozy Cone Motel sign





That's it for this post and I will have more from DCA.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
I am still amazed at the level of detail in CL!  Down to the oil can at Flow's Cafe.  Did you notice if the wait times at TSMM have gone down since CL is open?  

I wouldn't have waited an hour in the s/b line for RSR either.  Too much to see and do!

Thanks for the updates!
T


----------



## ACDSNY

Love the Cars Land pics!  I can't believe all the little details that make it look like you stepped into the movie.


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> I am still amazed at the level of detail in CL!  Down to the oil can at Flow's Cafe.  Did you notice if the wait times at TSMM have gone down since CL is open?
> 
> I wouldn't have waited an hour in the s/b line for RSR either.  Too much to see and do!
> 
> Thanks for the updates!
> T



*TK -*

...Not just the oil cans at Flo's, but there are deliberately placed oil stains/spots on the ground outside of Flo's!  It looks real, like what you expect to see at a gas station or something.  But it's actually Disney's craftsmanship.

You can imagine the odd look or two that I got when I took a picture of the oil stains on the ground in June!!!  Only the truest of Disney fans would understand why I was fascinated with those spots.

Also, there are cracks in the ground in certain other areas of CL - again, all intentional and deliberately placed for effect.  A lot of things look weathered and worn, dusty and rusty - really, the whole land is an incredible tribute to the level of detail that Disney is known for!


----------



## kylie71

All caught up!  Love your pics and report!

Lori


----------



## PrincessInOz

Bret - I love the wall art!  Thanks for sharing those...I have a thing for street art and love looking at graffiti and murals and frescos anywhere.  When I eventually get to go back, I'm going to have to hunt down that wall.


----------



## usnuzuloose

I love it, thanks for the pictures. What is in the cozy cone hotel?


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> I am still amazed at the level of detail in CL!  Down to the oil can at Flow's Cafe.  Did you notice if the wait times at TSMM have gone down since CL is open?
> 
> I wouldn't have waited an hour in the s/b line for RSR either.  Too much to see and do!
> 
> Thanks for the updates!
> T



Hi TK,

Just as Sherry pointed out that the littlest details which makes Disney parks so great. I always try to find the most interesting things at the parks from the biggest to the littlest by reading and seeing other people's pictures. That what makes going to the Disney parks so fun by looking at things that we don't see too often on different websites. 

TSMM wait time just barely dropped. The best time to go to TSMM is when the park opens at 8am. Mostly all the guests went straight towards Cars Land and the FP queue. My DB, his GF and I rode TSMM later Tuesday morning around 9am and we only had to wait 15 minutes to get on TSMM. I know that you would be jumping for joy with that short wait time. It just shows us with new lands opening and early entry time to the park which is 10am in the past, that rides wait times can be shorten. I remember later during the day that the wait time for TSMM can go towards 40 minutes in the afternoon.

Your welcome.




ACDSNY said:


> Love the Cars Land pics!  I can't believe all the little details that make it look like you stepped into the movie.



Thank you Angela. From every little detail you see is so amazing. I didn't get a lot of little detail pictures like on my last trip. But there were some that I did get during the trip. I will show more of little details at Cars Land later on during my TR.




Sherry E said:


> *TK -*
> 
> ...Not just the oil cans at Flo's, but there are deliberately placed oil stains/spots on the ground outside of Flo's!  It looks real, like what you expect to see at a gas station or something.  But it's actually Disney's craftsmanship.
> 
> You can imagine the odd look or two that I got when I took a picture of the oil stains on the ground in June!!!  Only the truest of Disney fans would understand why I was fascinated with those spots.
> 
> Also, there are cracks in the ground in certain other areas of CL - again, all intentional and deliberately placed for effect.  A lot of things look weathered and worn, dusty and rusty - really, the whole land is an incredible tribute to the level of detail that Disney is known for!



I did remember the oil stains at Flo's V8 Cafe. Not just oil stains/spots at Flo's, there are also cracks around the Flo's and other spots at CL. The Imagineers really did a great job on the littlest details of CL as well as BVS. You are really good Sherry with looking at the littlest details at the parks. That what makes it so fun to take pictures of the littlest things at the parks.




kylie71 said:


> All caught up!  Love your pics and report!
> 
> Lori



Thank you Lori.




PrincessInOz said:


> Bret - I love the wall art!  Thanks for sharing those...I have a thing for street art and love looking at graffiti and murals and frescos anywhere.  When I eventually get to go back, I'm going to have to hunt down that wall.



Thank you PiO. That street art is very nice and I can't believe I forgot to get a picture of it during my June trip. Luckily I didn't forget about it and that was one of the pictures that I needed to get at CL. When you go back next year, I can't wait to see your picture of it. I used the 35mm lens and I couldn't get the whole picture in one pic. Next time I will use the 18-55mm lens for that one. 




usnuzuloose said:


> I love it, thanks for the pictures. What is in the cozy cone hotel?



Thank you Jo. Inside the Cozy Cone Motel is just the lobby. You can't go inside the lobby, but there are a lot of decorations with cones in it. It is just for decorations. 


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  August 13, 2012 Part 5*​
I just left off at Cars Land while I am getting some pics until I head on over to DL for Magical fireworks that Monday night. The whole day wasnt as bad as I predicted when I looked at touring plans crowd level. Cars Land was about average that day, as well as the ride wait times. I know that Radiator Springs Racers wait time was over 1 ½ hours, but it was way better then opening month and July. I could have ride RSR that day, but I had other things to do. 

I was about to leave Cars Land and get some pics while I was around Cars Land.





Now time to try some one touch color.















A look at Sarges Surplus Hut and the flag.





Over at Maters Junkyard Jamboree, the wait time was only 10 minutes which was a short wait time.





A look at Fillmores Taste-In 





Now leaving Cars Land. It was nice to walk through Cars Land with the hedges not covering the entrance to Radiator Springs. It wasnt as bad as I thought when I left, but I had to do other things around DCA until I head on out of DCA and over to DL for the fireworks. 





After going around Cars Land, I am heading on over to Pacific Wharf to get some pictures. 










A look at Ghirardelli Soda Fountain and Chocolate Shop. I still miss the old Mission Tortilla Factory which is now Ghirardellis. I mostly miss about Mission is the free tortilla that you get when you go in. But I know that Ghirardelli will be a great place to get ice cream after watching WoC that night. 





I passed through Ghirardelli and on my way towards the rest of Pacific Wharf.





Light fixtures at Lucky Fortune Cookery. LFC is one of my favorite quick counter restaurants at DCA.










Cocina Cucamonga





Just left Pacific Wharf and crossing the bridge over to PP.





PP didnt look that busy that day with most of the people in DCA over at Cars Land or at TSMM.

A look at the Little Mermaid ride










Right across from the Little Mermaid ride is the Embarcadero Gifts store. This store mostly has Little Mermaid merchandise.





So I now left PP and now over to Grizzly Peak





Eureka Gold and timber Co. building which is part of Grizzly River Rapid





Now walking down the path towards Redwood Creek Challenge Trail





Redwood Creek Challenge Trail sign





Another light fixture right by GRR





I now approached GRR which was busy that day. The wait time was at least 40 minutes. Every year GRR does get the crowds due to the summertime and when it is not that hot in the off season or Christmas season, the wait times are walkable. I havent rode GRR in quite a long time since I dont want to get wet or get my equipment wet.





I was also thinking of getting a FP that night for WoC, but I was planning on watching Magical at 9:30pm and then head on over to IASW to see Magic, Memories & You at 10:15pm so watching WoC was not an option until Tuesday with my DB and his GF.

Thats it for this post and I will have more from DCA as I am about to leave and head on over to DL for the fireworks.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> Another light fixture right by GRR



Great pic~  Yes, my family would have been jumping for joy at a 15 minute wait time for TSMM and gone as many times as our forearms would hold out!

Looking forward to the fireworks with you.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Great pic~  Yes, my family would have been jumping for joy at a 15 minute wait time for TSMM and gone as many times as our forearms would hold out!
> 
> Looking forward to the fireworks with you.



Thank you TK. I could have gone on TSMM a 2nd time that day after riding it the first time, but we were trying to enjoy as much as possible and do other rides than going on the same ride over and over which you would easily do. You would have a blast that day riding TSMM. It is hard especially to choose if you want to go on TSMM or go to RSR and take a chance. I always think of you when I go on TSMM and I knew that you would easily ride TSMM a lot with short wait times.

I need to upload my video of Magical that night it will take another two to three posts until the fireworks.


The next update will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  August 13, 2012 Part 6*​
I just left off at Grizzly Peak and Im now about to head on out of DCA and over to DL for Magical fireworks. The whole day has just been taking pictures and pictures of Cars Land and Buena Vista Street. Over at GRR, the wait time was quite long as I was heading on out of the park. 

That is a lot of signs





Now I am entering Condor Flats. It is so weird to pass through the former entrance/exit to DCA right between Soarin and the GCH. It just been a couple of months ago when I went through the side entrance and now that BVS is opened, I wonder what they will do with the side entrance.





Soarin was about in the 30 minute range that day which is no surprise. But I did get a few random pics around Soarin.










A look at Taste Pilots Grill which the X-1 jet is no longer there





Im now back at BVS and once again taking more random pics of the newest land at DCA. 





Another look at the Red Car Trolley as its past on BVS










More look at BVS as I head on out of the park





The fountain in the center of BVS and DCA





Window display on BVS. It was hard to not get the blurry image through the window.





Across the street was the Elias & Company store sign





I was about to head on out of the park, it was close to 6:15pm and Soundsational at DL was still going on at MS. So I used that time to go on in the Elias & Company store to look at the merchandise.










Light fixtures inside the Elias & Company store










I thought about buying something at the Elias & Company store, but I didnt want to carry more stuff with me since I have my tripod, camera, video camera, and a blanket in my bag. Plus I have two more other days to buy something at the store. So I just forgot about buying something that day and moved on.

After going through the Elias & Company Store, I head on back through the same door that I came through. Mickey is now approaching with a lot of guests following him.





Flowers around the Elias & Company store





With one touch color of red of the flowers





Now I head on out of the park and on to DL. BVS didnt look that crowded that day so I am hoping that DL wont be as crowded. With everything that has gone this summer, it wouldnt surprise to see DL less crowded than DL. I dont know why I would imagine I would say that DCA would have more guests than DL. But with CL & BVS a big hit this summer it takes some pressure off DL.





Another look at the Red Car Trolley going down BVS





BVS Red Car Trolley station sign





A look at Oswalds  Gas station which is another merchandise store





A look at Los Feliz Five & Dime store as well as the Carthay Circle Theater





Before I left DCA, I saw a DCA map right by Oswalds Gas station. This is the same decorated map just like at DL which is about the same art work but it is DCA as the map.

A look at the DCA Braille Map right by the Oswalds Gas station store





I head on out of DCA around 6:30pm and on my way over to DL for Magical fireworks that night. I will get back tomorrow with the next latest update from the DLR and over to DL.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Thanks for sharing.  Seems like the new expanded DCA and entry is working out well for this park.  Glad to see all the details, new retail and new rides working out for Disney.

Looking forward to your next set of posts and pictures.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Seems like the new expanded DCA and entry is working out well for this park.  Glad to see all the details, new retail and new rides working out for Disney.
> 
> Looking forward to your next set of posts and pictures.



Your welcome. The new Cars Land and the Buena Vista Street are a big hit for DCA. This is only the beginning for DCA and I would say that there will be more in the future. Just don't know what they will come up with. There are still problems with RSR where it breaks down at least once a day. I also read that LFT doesn't have the beach balls anymore. I did look at LFT and didn't see any of the beach balls on the ride. I was wondering why they didn't have them out there on the ride. But after reading from micechat and mouseplanet, it does make sense since it slows down the ride and people can get hurt from tossing the beach balls to other people.

The next update will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  August 13, 2012 Part 7*​
Now I just left DCA after taking pictures of Cars Land and Buena Vista Street, now I am heading on over to DL for Magical fireworks that night. It was a great day at DCA where the crowd levels were not that bad and got to see the rest of DCA all finished up. After seeing CL & BVS this trip from my past trip, it was worth it coming back to the DLR to see the rest of DCA all finished up. 

After I exited DCA, the esplanade didnt look that crowded. I knew that DL turnstiles will be crowded when I get over there. It was nice to see the DCA banners out on the esplanade. It shows each different attraction at DCA and you can tell that TDA is going all out on DCA for this summer. Even in Sactown, I see at least one Cars Land billboard anywhere I go. 










When I got to the turnstiles at DL, it was quite busy. It only took about 2 minutes for me to enter the park. 





Im now at DL past 6:50pm. It wasnt that busy around the turnstiles, I would guess that Mickeys Soundsational parade is over at MS Town Square and right around the Hub.





Now through the MS station platform where you see that familiar plaque





When I got to MS, the first thing I wanted to see was the new Crowning Achievements gallery at the Disney Gallery. I didnt go inside since I had to get ready for the fireworks. But I did eventually get to see the gallery during my visit.










Ms did look quite busy that night. I would guess that Soundsational parade just finished around MS and should be around the Hub. There were some people still on the curb side that night.





The Disney Showcase store





The Emporium





More pics of the buildings on MS















Carnation Café





While walking down MS, I did see the end of Mickeys Soundational Parade just passing the Coke Corner





It was already 6:55pm that night and about 2 ½ hours until Magical fireworks.





A look at the Matterhorn along with the end of Soundsational Parade.





I decided to wait a little longer to get a spot since the area in front of SB Castle has no people on the curb sides. I can tell from this spot that there were people waiting on the benches for the fireworks. 





A look at Jolly Holiday Bakery Café





There were quite a lot of people around the Hub, but I knew that the area around SB Castle wasnt going to be busy about 2 hours until the fireworks. So I head on over to Frontierland to get some more pics.





While I was in Frontierland, I got some more pics with my new lens.





When I looked at the Frontierland Shootin Exposition, there were CM security guards around the area telling people that they cant come in that area. I didnt look carefully, but there was some kind of package around the area since I didnt see any guests in the area.





After passing the Frontierland Shootin Exposition, I got some more pics around Frontierland.





The Golden Horseshoe area





While I was in the area, I was starting to get hungry at that time. Earlier, my DB, V and I had lunch at Ralphs Brennan Jazz Kitchen a few hours ago. But I didnt eat too much that lunch since it was close to dinner time. So I was fortunate to eat less at RBJK and have dinner. I was thinking of going to eat at Royal Street Veranda at NOS, but I had gumbo during lunch so that was out of the question. I could have eaten at Rancho del Zocalo, but I had Mexican food the other day. The only restaurants that are quick service in the area are Stage Door Café, Riverbelle Terrace or French Market. So I just head on over to Stage Door Café to have dinner. 

At first, I was thinking of chicken nuggets. But after seeing the corn dog, I just had to get one that night. So I got my food and ate right around the Riverbelle Terrace dining area. I only had a corn dog with slice apples and a drink that night. I thought about taking my food over to the viewing area, but I still have some time to kill and take some pics until I head on over to the Hub for the fireworks. 





It only took me 5 minutes to finish the corn dog and apples. After that, I cleaned up and started to head to head on over to the Hub to see what the area is like that night. It was going to be fast since I was about to go and see Matterhorn Mountain after its long refurbishment. 

That is it for this post and I will have more later on at DL.


----------



## ACDSNY

OK I'm caught up again.

I haven't been to DL since Jan 2011 and your pics keep showing me I have a lot of new places to eat, shop and see.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I'm all caught up too.


Did you find out if there was something going on at Frontierland or was it just one of those moments where the CM were checking to make sure everything was okay?


----------



## usnuzuloose

Thanks, so many areas I forgot were there!Takes me back!


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> OK I'm caught up again.
> 
> I haven't been to DL since Jan 2011 and your pics keep showing me I have a lot of new places to eat, shop and see.



You will have an outstanding time when you back to the DLR next month. I'm glad that you are enjoying my pictures Angela.




PrincessInOz said:


> I'm all caught up too.
> 
> 
> Did you find out if there was something going on at Frontierland or was it just one of those moments where the CM were checking to make sure everything was okay?



When I walked back from Frontierland to the Hub, the Frontierland Shootin' Exposition was back to normal where guests shoot at the targets. I didn't see any guests around the area and I would have guess that someone left their bag in that area and Disney do clear the area for unattended bags. I know that it is a standard protocol for the CM's to clear out that area for unattended bags. If the area was clear to go back than it was just a minor problem at that time at the Shootin' Exposition.




usnuzuloose said:


> Thanks, so many areas I forgot were there!Takes me back!



You should consider to go back to the DLR one day. So much has changed over the last few years and there will be more changes in the future.

I am looking forward to your trip next year with the other DISers. Hopefully maybe I will be able to come along at that time, but time will tell if I can go or not.


The next post will be up tomorrow morning so stay tune.


----------



## usnuzuloose

mvf-m11c said:


> You will have an outstanding time when you back to the DLR next month. I'm glad that you are enjoying my pictures Angela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I walked back from Frontierland to the Hub, the Frontierland Shootin' Exposition was back to normal where guests shoot at the targets. I didn't see any guests around the area and I would have guess that someone left their bag in that area and Disney do clear the area for unattended bags. I know that it is a standard protocol for the CM's to clear out that area for unattended bags. If the area was clear to go back than it was just a minor problem at that time at the Shootin' Exposition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should consider to go back to the DLR one day. So much has changed over the last few years and there will be more changes in the future.
> 
> I am looking forward to your trip next year with the other DISers. Hopefully maybe I will be able to come along at that time, but time will tell if I can go or not.
> 
> 
> The next post will be up tomorrow morning so stay tune.



Sad to say, but I don't think DL will be in the future. But it is ok I can live through everyone's pictures and be satisfied. Hopefully you can come next year! Carry on!


----------



## Sherry E

Bret -

Do you happen to know if that red, white & blue bunting that is draped on the Main Street buildings is there from Memorial Day to Labor Day?  And also the red, white & blue decorations on the lampposts - are they there from Memorial Day to Labor Day too?

It never occurred to me that those patriotic decorations would be up all summer long.  I really thought that DLR just put them up for 4th of July.  However, on June 9th I noticed the red, white and blue decorations on the lampposts when I was at DLR.  I thought it seemed too early at that point to put them up for 4th of July, which was almost a month away, so I figured that maybe they had been there since Memorial Day.

Now, in your photos from your August DLR trip, I still see all of the decorations and we are well past 4th of July.  So I can only imagine that they are being kept up until Labor Day.

If that is correct that the patriotic decorations are kept up from Memorial Day to Labor Day - that's a long time!


----------



## tksbaskets

Love the pictures down Mainstreet and Frontierland.  The corn dog looked tasty 

Looking forward to the firework display.

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

usnuzuloose said:


> Sad to say, but I don't think DL will be in the future. But it is ok I can live through everyone's pictures and be satisfied. Hopefully you can come next year! Carry on!



Maybe one day, DL will be in the future. Glad that you are enjoying the pictures from my TR. It will be nice if I can work it out next year at WDW.




Sherry E said:


> Bret -
> 
> Do you happen to know if that red, white & blue bunting that is draped on the Main Street buildings is there from Memorial Day to Labor Day?  And also the red, white & blue decorations on the lampposts - are they there from Memorial Day to Labor Day too?
> 
> It never occurred to me that those patriotic decorations would be up all summer long.  I really thought that DLR just put them up for 4th of July.  However, on June 9th I noticed the red, white and blue decorations on the lampposts when I was at DLR.  I thought it seemed too early at that point to put them up for 4th of July, which was almost a month away, so I figured that maybe they had been there since Memorial Day.
> 
> Now, in your photos from your August DLR trip, I still see all of the decorations and we are well past 4th of July.  So I can only imagine that they are being kept up until Labor Day.
> 
> If that is correct that the patriotic decorations are kept up from Memorial Day to Labor Day - that's a long time!



I'm looking through my pictures from my Memorial Day trip in 2011 and yes they do have the red, white and blue drapes on the buildings of MS as well as the lampposts. I would assume that they leave them up all the way towards Labor Day weekend since they were up during my last trip. I have never been to DL during Labor Day weekend.

For the last four years I have been going to DL during the summertime, I know that they put up the patriotic decorations on the buildings of MS. The only one I am wondering the most is the lampposts. I looked at my 2009 pictures during the summertime and saw that there were Celebrate year decorations that were on the lampposts on MS instead of the patriotic colors. Do you remember 'What Will You Celebrate' campaign in 2009 where you get a free birthday admission ticket on your birthday? They did have some decorations on MS during the summertime to promote that campaign. Also remember the giant card envelope with the Mickey balloons where the pumpkin and tree go during the season? 

I would guess that DL will keep the decorations up until Labor day weekend. I know that DCA BVS had some patriotic decorations up during 4th of July week. Then they took them down after 4th of July week. I thought that DCA would leave the decorations up just like DL, but it was just for that weekend. 

I know for a fact that the patriotic drapes on MS are up from Memorial Day to Labor Day and same thing for the lampposts during the last couple of years.




tksbaskets said:


> Love the pictures down Mainstreet and Frontierland.  The corn dog looked tasty
> 
> Looking forward to the firework display.
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. The corn dog was great that night. I was about to get chicken nuggets until I changed my mind with the corn dog at Stage Door Cafe. 

The next post won't have the firework display but it will shortly when we get to the fireworks.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1 – August 13, 2012– Part 8*​
After having dinner at Stage Door Café, I started to head on to the Hub to see if I had to get my spot earlier. I wasn’t planning on getting the spot until 7:30pm while it was around 7:10pm. If there were some people waiting at the Hub at my spot on the right hand side of looking at SB Castle, I had to get my spot early. 

I left Frontierland and on over to the Hub. It was quite busy around Frontierland when I left the dining area right by the Riverbelle Terrace and Stage Door Café. Over at the RoA sitting area for the first show of F!, there were people waiting right at the railing with two hours to go. It didn’t surprise me one bit that there are people waiting over 2+ hours for the first show of F! at the RoA.

Earlier when I got into Frontierlanfd, I passed through the Frontierland Shootin’ Exposition which had some CM Security guards not letting any guests into the Shootin’ Exposition. When I got back there, they were already gone when I got approached the area and guests started to shoot again that night.

When I got to the Hub, there were no people on the curb sides except for the guests sitting on the benches. It was around 7:15pm and there were no guests on the curb sides. SB Castle was all roped off so the guests could not walk through the castle. Like every night for the fireworks at DL, they closed off entry to the castle so they can get ready for the fireworks. It is at least 2 hours I believe that the CM’s closed off SB Castle entry from the front and back. So I head on over to Matterhorn Mountain to see how it looks after its refurbishment.










A now look at the Matterhorn which is so nice to look at after its long refurbishment. The new bobsleds are very nice, but I do miss the old bobsleds. I also don’t like those railings on the bridge of the Matterhorn. I know that it is for safety reasons, but it takes away from the magic of the Matterhorn.

Matterhorn view from MS





After looking at the Matterhorn, I went through the TL side to see the other side of the Matterhorn which is my favorite side to see the Matterhorn. Every time I see the old Skyway tunnel through the Matterhorn, it reminds me of the old days where I love going through the Matterhorn with the Skyway. Over the years ever since the Skyway in the mid 90’s when it was taken out, I like to see the heart shape of the Matterhorn. Sherry caught that spot before when I did the Heart Quest in 2011 and I always get a picture of it every time I am at DL.






After looking at the Matterhorn from the TL side, I went through TL to see what the wait times were like when I head on back to the Hub for the fireworks. I did plan on getting to the Hub around 7:30pm for the fireworks since I didn’t have to wait a long time since my last trip.

It was already dinner time and there were quite a number of people at the Tomorrowland Terrace quick counter restaurant for dinner. The FNSV was around 40 minute wait time when I passed through TL. 






Now more look at TL when I am heading on over back to the Hub. 

I did look at “Observation” which is actually the former Rocket Jets ride on top of the former PeopleMover/Rocket Rods station. For people that don’t know it, it is a satellite-theme sculpture that came to life every fifteen minutes and plays a song while moving. I really do miss the old Rocket Jets & PeopleMover/Rocket Rods (I didn’t care much about Rocket Rods back then which had ridiculous wait times and broke down a lot). It would be nice if they do something about the former PeopleMover/Rocket Rods station and bring something back since it is just a waste to see the station not being used for something. It has been over 10 years since they used that station and counting. 





Now heading on over to the center of TL and you can see Space Mountain





On my left was Innoventions. It will be very interesting to see what they will do with Innoventions in the future. I been hearing rumors that they will tear down the building and put in a new ride or something. But it is just rumors and it will be interesting to see what they will do with it.










A look at Redd Rockett’s Pizza Port which serves pizza and pasta





When I looked at Space Mountain wait time, it was at 40 minutes to get on the ride which isn’t that long during the summertime which can be as long as an hour. I should be glad that these wait times are not that long when you compare to WDW where they are about double the time on specific rides. 

I then head on out of TL and back to the Hub. I did get more pics around TL.

The Star Trader store










When I was about to leave TL, Star Tours only had a 30 minute wait time which is a significant change from last year where it was at least 1 to 2 hours to get on the ride. Now you can just wait a short time to get on the ride. Also BLAB one my favorite rides at DL only had a 20 minute wait time which is normal during the afternoon and night.





Buzz Lightyear Astro Orbiter sign





Now I was back at the Hub and saw that there was one group of people at my curb side spot that I usually get for the fireworks on the right hand side. I didn’t mind that I since I knew that I took a chance of going around the park and looking at different things when I could use my time at the spot. While I was around the Hub, I needed to get some pics of the flowers around the area (Deej, I know that you aren’t looking at my TR cause you don’t want to see CL & BVS pics but these pics are for you).






When I was around the Hub, I was using the Nikkor 35mm lens with the density filter. The flowers turned out really well with lens and filter. I tested the lens and filter when I was at the California State Fair in Sacramento and the flowers pics turned out very nice just like the DL flowers.

Flowers around the Hub















Now some pictures of the character statues as well as Partners statue

Pluto





Partners statue





Chip & Dale










After looking around the Hub, I finally head on over to my spot for the fireworks that night. There were some people on the right hand side of my spot that I usually videotape the fireworks, so I decided to go on the left side of the Hub in front of SB Castle for the fireworks. Last time during my June trip, I watched Magical two times. One time I videotaped the show and the other time I used my DSLR for the firework trail. I was excited to use my new lens and filter that night. I always bring my video camera like I do every night for the nighttime shows.

I was about to use my DSLR and the new lens and filter that night, but I realized that I forgot my remote control to my DSLR. I was not happy that I forgot my remote control that night. Luckily, I still have my video camera so I put it on the tripod that night. So I thought about trying to hold on my DSLR and take pictures of the firework trails that night. I knew that it was going to be difficult of not moving the camera. So I had to go with 2 seconds on the shutter speed. I have tried to hold my DSLR camera for the firework trail on my last trip in June and it was so difficult to hold on the camera and get pictures with the firework trails. 

While I was waiting at the Hub, I took a few pics until it was time for the fireworks at 9:30pm. It was quiet when I got to the spot around 7:30pm with just a couple of people on the curb side while all of the benches were taken. When I set up my tripod, one of the people that was sitting on the bench wondering why I am setting up my tripod. I told him that when it is time for the fireworks, we have to stand up. He was kind of surprise to hear me say that we have to stand up for the fireworks. I told him that the people on the park benches don’t have to stand up, but the CM’s will ask the guests to stand up for the fireworks. It’s almost like he was about to go off on me about the standing up for the fireworks. I have been watching the fireworks for years around the Hub and knew that the guests on the street will have to stand up for the fireworks. But for the guests who are sitting on the benches don’t have to stand up since there will be no one behind them unless you are sitting in the VIP seating area. 

A look at SB Castle before the fireworks





Now pictures of the former Carnation Plaza Gardens which is now gone and will be replaced with Princess Fantasy Faire in the winter of 2013. I really do miss the CPG ever since Disney announced that they are taking it away for the Princess Fantasy Fair and construction began.










That's it for this post from MS Hub and I will be back with more from that night.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Hi Bret!  I didn't realize you just had another trip.  I look forward to catching up on your latest adventure.  I have company coming in today so I need to get ready for that.  I should be able to start catching up this weekend.


----------



## tksbaskets

WOW this installment was chock full of DL trivia.  I didn't know there used to be a Skyway that went through the Matterhorn.  I never noticed the heart in the mountain either.

Deej - did you see the great flower pics?

Looks like a very nice night to watch the fireworks.

TK


----------



## ACDSNY

Nice update.  I really miss the people mover and skyway tram too.


----------



## usnuzuloose

I forgot the skyway went through the matterhorn. I miss the skyway, people mover and America sings. Cant wait for more.!


----------



## Sherry E

I don't know if I caught the Matterhorn hole as being a 'heart' when you did Heart Quest last year (which was a great quest idea on my part, if I do say so myself!).  I had always heard people say that they thought the shape looked like a mangled Hidden Mickey, but it kind of changed over the years and began to look less Mickey-like.

I am very old, so I remember the Matterhorn and the Skyway buckets going through it way, way back when.  In fact, I posted a picture from the early 1990's somewhere buried in my TR thread that, I _think_, shows a bucket going through the Matterhorn and the old, pre-Nemo version of the Subs, or it at least shows the line for the Skyway.  I will have to look at it again, but I think there is a bucket going through it.

Great flower pictures!


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Hi Bret!  I didn't realize you just had another trip.  I look forward to catching up on your latest adventure.  I have company coming in today so I need to get ready for that.  I should be able to start catching up this weekend.



Hi Deej. It is very nice to hear from you. Hope that you will enjoy this TR. I would skip the posts 2 through 6 on my TR since they are at DCA and I know that you don't want to see any pics of Cars Land or Buena Vista Street. Glad that you here Deej.




tksbaskets said:


> WOW this installment was chock full of DL trivia.  I didn't know there used to be a Skyway that went through the Matterhorn.  I never noticed the heart in the mountain either.
> 
> Deej - did you see the great flower pics?
> 
> Looks like a very nice night to watch the fireworks.
> 
> TK



Originally the Skyway opened in 1956 one year after DL opened. A few years ago the Matterhorn was built in 1959. Since the Matterhorn is in the middle of the Skyway track line, they built tunnels through the Matterhorn for the Skyway line.

Here is a pic of the Skyway buckets going through the Matterhorn. These are not my pics but from wikipedia.org





The tunnels through the Matterhorn are completely different from today's Matterhorn. Just as Sherry said that it doesn't look like a heart shape but a Mickey shape head. It does kind of look a little bit like a Mickey head, but from my angle at TL, it mostly looks like a heart shape.




ACDSNY said:


> Nice update.  I really miss the people mover and skyway tram too.



Thank you. Same here, I do miss the PeopleMover and Skyway. Those were the great times in the 80s and early 90s at DL.




usnuzuloose said:


> I forgot the skyway went through the matterhorn. I miss the skyway, people mover and America sings. Cant wait for more.!



It has been over 15 years since the Skyway & PeopleMover been removed from TL and part of old DL history rides.




Sherry E said:


> I don't know if I caught the Matterhorn hole as being a 'heart' when you did Heart Quest last year (which was a great quest idea on my part, if I do say so myself!).  I had always heard people say that they thought the shape looked like a mangled Hidden Mickey, but it kind of changed over the years and began to look less Mickey-like.
> 
> I am very old, so I remember the Matterhorn and the Skyway buckets going through it way, way back when.  In fact, I posted a picture from the early 1990's somewhere buried in my TR thread that, I _think_, shows a bucket going through the Matterhorn and the old, pre-Nemo version of the Subs, or it at least shows the line for the Skyway.  I will have to look at it again, but I think there is a bucket going through it.
> 
> Great flower pictures!



After looking at the Matterhorn from the TL side, it almost looks like a heart shape and some people would say that it look like a Mickey shape head in half. I did the heart quest in February 2011. The sign quest was in January of 2011. I can't believe it has been over a year since I did those quests and they were daunting. Maybe these last few years looked like a heart shape while early on, the Matterhorn did have a Mickey shape head through the former Skyway tunnels.

I still do missed the old days at TL with the Skyway, PeopleMover, the pre-FNSV which was called the Submarine Voyage ride, America Sings, Rocket Jets. Oh yeah, do you remember the 360 theater at TL where BLAB is now located? I remember that theater a lot since we past through the theater on the PeopleMover. 

Thank you Sherry.

The next post will be up tomorrow with the fireworks.

Have a great night everyone.


----------



## Sherry E

This is my picture, taken in Summer 1992, if I recall.  I'm sharing it because you were kind enough to share your "ugly Toon Town tree" photos in my TR, and TK was kind enough to share her Boo to You pics in your WDW Pre-TR!


----------



## PrincessInOz

I remember that Skyways from my first two trips to Disneyland.  Come to think of it, I think it was the FIRST ever ride I did at Disneyland.  

Thanks for sharing pics Sherry...brings back memories.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> This is my picture, taken in Summer 1992, if I recall.  I'm sharing it because you were kind enough to share your "ugly Toon Town tree" photos in my TR, and TK was kind enough to share her Boo to You pics in your WDW Pre-TR!



Thank you Sherry for the picture of the Matterhorn, the Skyway and the Submarine Voyage. You and TK are great to show your pictures from your past Disney trips.




PrincessInOz said:


> I remember that Skyways from my first two trips to Disneyland.  Come to think of it, I think it was the FIRST ever ride I did at Disneyland.
> 
> Thanks for sharing pics Sherry...brings back memories.



That is neat PiO that the Skyway was your first ever ride at DL. 


My next post of Magical fireworks will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  August 13, 2012 Part 9*​
Now I just left off at MS Hub waiting for the fireworks that night. It was a nice night which was in the low 70s and a clear night for the fireworks. At first, I was hoping that it wouldnt be windy so DL had to cancel the fireworks. But after that whole day, it looks like they will run the fireworks with no problem. 

It was close to one hour until the fireworks and the area around the Hub for the fireworks started to pick up with more and more guests coming in to get a great spot. For people that want to get a front row spot to see the fireworks in front of SB Castle will have to get there at least one hour. For people like me who will wait as long as 2 hours for the fireworks would have no problem waiting. I know that it isnt worth waiting that long for the fireworks, but I am just that type of a person who will wait that long just to get a great spot and videotape or take pictures. 

So I just kept waiting until it was time for Magical fireworks at 9:30pm





A few birds passing by SB Castle





Another look at the Carnation Plaza Gardens that night





I took some different color pictures of SB Castle while I was waiting. I was on my iPad that whole time that night waiting for Magical fireworks talking to some of you DISers and updating my trip.

Regular colors





Just blue





Red only





It was around 8:55pm that night and we saw fireworks in the direction towards IASW. In that direction, Magic, Memories & You is playing at 8:45pm and some kids right next to me were wondering why there were fireworks at that time and the mom said that they were testing the fireworks that night. I didnt want to say anything to the family right next to me since that was a nice answer from the mom to their kids.

Now it is 9:30pm and is time for Magical fireworks. I did try to take a few pics of the fireworks with the trails. I used my Nikkor 35mm f/1.8 lens with the density filter that night. I got a lot of help from PiO of how to take firework trail pictures on my last trip and I was really looking forward to taking the pictures of the fireworks that night. But just one problem is that I forgot my remote control to my DSLR. I put my video camera on the tripod to tape the show while I tried to take pictures of the fireworks trails in my hands. Some of the pictures will be bad while some of them turned out nice. I havent uploaded Magical yet, but it will be up later today.

Here are pics of the Magical that night with my DSLR camera.




















This one was bad, but you can see Dumbo flying that night.






























You can tell that some of the pics were bad without the tripod and it does make a big difference if you move your camera just a little bit and you will see a blurry photo. 

Here are some pics from my video camera that I taped that night.








































After Magical fireworks were over, I packed all of my things and about to do my next nighttime show at DL. Can you guess what nighttime show I am about to see that night? I will have the answer on the next update to my TR.


----------



## PrincessInOz

That first picture with the trails turned out good.  Shame about the remote...next time (which will be at WDW ).

I'm guessing that we might be seeing a bit of COLOUR in the next little while.


----------



## PrincessInOz

mvf-m11c said:


> *Day 1  August 13, 2012 Part 9*​
> * I got a lot of help from PiO of how to take firework trail pictures on my last trip* and I was really looking forward to taking the pictures of the fireworks that night. But just one problem is that I forgot my remote control to my DSLR.




I was running out the door for school drop off earlier....I mean to comment on this.  

Thanks for the acknowledgement.  I have to say that without the help from the photographers on the Photography subforum of the Boards (thanks to them!), I wouldn't be in a position to pay it forward.


----------



## Sherry E

Bret - 

Just a heads up...there's a new Theme Week in the Halloween thread on Friday, and then, in 5 days (Mon., August 27), we begin the Theme Week Countdown in the Christmas Superthread!!!  

It's time to start that train a-rollin' once again in the Christmas thread, all the way to November 12!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> That first picture with the trails turned out good.  Shame about the remote...next time (which will be at WDW ).
> 
> I'm guessing that we might be seeing a bit of COLOUR in the next little while.



The first picture trails turned out well, but the castle didn't look too well since it was blurry. I must have taken about 20 pictures with the trail and 2 of the 20 were not that blurry. I wasn't that happy since I didn't bring my remote control. So on my WDW trip when I see Illuminations, HalloWishes, or Wishes I need to pack my remote in my bag so I won't forget.

There will be some color in the next update for tomorrow.




PrincessInOz said:


> I was running out the door for school drop off earlier....I mean to comment on this.
> 
> Thanks for the acknowledgement.  I have to say that without the help from the photographers on the Photography subforum of the Boards (thanks to them!), I wouldn't be in a position to pay it forward.



Thank you for all of your help on the firework trails.




Sherry E said:


> Bret -
> 
> Just a heads up...there's a new Theme Week in the Halloween thread on Friday, and then, in 5 days (Mon., August 27), we begin the Theme Week Countdown in the Christmas Superthread!!!
> 
> It's time to start that train a-rollin' once again in the Christmas thread, all the way to November 12!!



I all ready for the new Halloween theme on Friday and the Christmas theme on Monday.

It's time to start up the Christmas thread again.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
I liked the historical pictures of the Skyway!  Thanks to you and Sherry 

Your firework pics from your video camera were great!  Getting great shots with your camera is a really advanced skill.  Yours looked really good.  I'm glad you were able to pass the time on your iPad.  When solo and in line/waiting for a parade it is nice to have something to do. 

I really enjoy your one-touch color photographs.  I'll look forward to your youtube posting of the fireworks. 

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> I liked the historical pictures of the Skyway!  Thanks to you and Sherry
> 
> Your firework pics from your video camera were great!  Getting great shots with your camera is a really advanced skill.  Yours looked really good.  I'm glad you were able to pass the time on your iPad.  When solo and in line/waiting for a parade it is nice to have something to do.
> 
> I really enjoy your one-touch color photographs.  I'll look forward to your youtube posting of the fireworks.
> 
> TK



Hi TK. 

Your welcome TK. The Skyway buckets are completely different from the pictures you see. There were round buckets during the early days of the Skyway and changed to the square buckets. I don't know when they replaced them, but there were two different kind of buckets for the Skyway during its 38 year existence at DL.

Here is a pic of the round buckets during the early days of the Skyway. This is not my picture and using it as an example.





Thank you TK. The firework trail pics didn't turned out great as I thought when i didn't have the tripod. At least the video turned out nice. I also realized when I got home that it was not in HD or in 720. It was old fashion video which I wasn't happy about. But for that quality without HD is not that bad. Good thing I have the new iPad HD with the fast 4G network over my old first generation iPad. It's always great to have that with me when I am in a long line or waiting for the shows. 

I will try to upload it tomorrow morning. But I will do a special treat tonight and post one more update to my TR. The next update will be up shortly so stay tune.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  August 13, 2012 Part 10*​
After Magical fireworks was over around 9:50pm, I started to go on to my next destination. For the people that been following my PTR before, you should know what nighttime show I am about to see. If you guess Magic, Memories & You, you are correct over F! which has a 2nd show at 10:30pm. Since I didnt see MMY on my last trip in June, I had to go see MMY and the new summer segment that I missed. 

When I packed all my equipment in my bags, I thought about heading on over to the Tiki Juice Bar to get a Dole Whip. But I didnt want to get an early treat that night so I decided to wait after MMY. So I head straight on over to IASW Plaza and see the 2nd show of MMY at 10:15pm. Most of the people around the Hub that watched Magical fireworks head on out of the park or head on over to Frontierland for the 2nd show of F!. 

I head on over towards the direction to the Matterhorn since that is the fastest way to IASW Plaza while you cant go through SB Castle until later that night. The reason why they dont let guests through the castle after the fireworks is for safety issues. 

A look at SB Castle while heading on over to IASW Plaza.





Very interesting when I got to the FL side right by the Matterhorn, the CMs let the guests through on over to FL. Mostly after the fireworks, they have that side closed until it was safe to let the guests in FL. I had to go through the TL side in order to get to FL in the past and it was time saving when going through the FL side. 






I got to IASW Plaza at 10pm and I had about 15 minutes to kill until it was time for the 2nd show of MMY. It was not that busy until it was about 5 minutes until the show started. So while I was waiting for MMY, I took some more pics around the area with the new lens and filter. I thought about changing the density filter to the UV filter that night, but I wanted to try the density filter at night before I change my mind when I use it at WDW in October. Some of the pics with the density filter at night are very nice and darker with that density filter.











It was 10pm that night and it was time for IASW to come to life and show its 10pm.





A look back at the Matterhorn





Very interesting is that the doors for the time on IASW didnt open. So I knew that it wasnt functional that day. I have seen the door not opened a few times in past trips. Its always sad of not seeing the time on IASW. 











I just waited until it was time for the 10:15pm MMY show and one of the trains passed by IASW. That was the Fred Gurley Engine #3 with Holiday 5 car set.





Now it was time for the 2nd show of MMY at IASW. I used my video camera that night and put it on the tripod while I carried my DSLR and took pictures that night. I was excited to see the new segment of MMY and use my lens for the show.  It was bad that there were some people in front of me during the show, but I had to get some space with the lens.

Here are pics that I took that night with my DSLR camera and I will try to upload the video tomorrow. I know that I didnt upload Magical today since I was busy all day today with work and hopefully it will be up by then. Some of the pics were good while some of them were bad.


























The new summer segment for MMY. This is the first time I seen the new segment. I havent watched it on youtube since I want to be surprised.








































That will be it for this post while the next one will be pictures from my video camera that I videotaped that night on the tripod. I will show the pictures of MMY from my video camera tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessInOz

WOW!  Nice shots.  Nice update.  There's definitely colour.....


----------



## usnuzuloose

It was wonderful to see the old skyway. It brought back allot of memories. Your shots of the fireworks are fabulous! When did IASW start doing a show? I love seeing all the pictures of the spots around DL. Can't wait for more!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> WOW!  Nice shots.  Nice update.  There's definitely colour.....



Thank you PiO. There was a lot of color that night at IASW.




usnuzuloose said:


> It was wonderful to see the old skyway. It brought back allot of memories. Your shots of the fireworks are fabulous! When did IASW start doing a show? I love seeing all the pictures of the spots around DL. Can't wait for more!



It is very nice to look at pictures and videos of the Skyway at DL during those days. Glad that you are enjoying my fireworks pictures. "Magic Memories and You" is a very nice show at DL where they show pictures of the guests that day at the resort. It is so amazing with the imagines on the facade of IASW. I believe it debut at IASW last year. I remember that when I went to DL in February last year, it debut at the end of January.


Now all of a sudden, I was lucky to watch MMY that night since Disney announced that Magic Memories and You will be playing for the last time on Labor Day, September 3rd and will do a new show called 'Celebrate the Magic'. These last two years of watching MMY at IASW and Cinderella Castle at the MK have been nice nighttime show at both parks. Now I am looking forward to 'Celebrate the Magic' at IASW in November. I might miss "Celebrate the Magic' at the MK during my WDW trip unless it begins on Nov. 1st which is my last day in Florida.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Some pictures from my video camera that I took on Monday night at Magic Memories and You


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just uploaded "Magical" fireworks and "Magic, Memories & You" on youtube from my trip last week. Hope you enjoy the video's.

Magical Fireworks at Disneyland 8/13/12

"The Magic, The Memories and You!" 8/13/12


----------



## ACDSNY

My DGS and I watched both of the videos and he wants to leave for DL right now.

Great fireworks pics too!


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> My DGS and I watched both of the videos and he wants to leave for DL right now.
> 
> Great fireworks pics too!



Glad that you and your DGS like my videos.

Thank you.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  August 13, 2012 Part 11*​
After MMY was over around 9:25pm, I started to pack all my stuff and head on over to the Tiki Juice Bar to get my Dole Whip. The night was great where I got to watch Magical fireworks and watch MMY. Now to cap it off that night was to get my favorite treat at DL which is a Dole Whip. It wasnt that busy that night around IASW Plaza since most of the guests are at MS or around the RoA for the 2nd show of Fantasmic!. 

I took a few more pics that night when I head on over to Adventureland to the Tiki Juice Bar. Fantasmic! was about to start at 10:30pm so there wont be that many people around Adventureland until the 2nd show is over. 

Just as I was about to leave IASW Plaza, the 10:30pm time of IASW began. Just like earlier, the doors for the clock didnt opened.





Now leaving IASW Plaza





A look at the Princess Royal Walk meet & greet area. This is the temporary spot for the princess meet & greet area following the closure of the Princess Fantasy Fair right by Mickeys Toon Town Train Depot.





On my way out towards MS Hub, I got some more pics of the light fixtures at FL.










Now I am back at MS Hub and on my way over to Adventureland and over to the Tiki Juice Bar for a Dole Whip. A few more pics on the way.





SB Castle and guests are allowed to walk through the castle





A look at the Hub





Now I am at Adventureland and on my way to get a Dole Whip. But there is one problem, when I looked at the line, it was almost towards the exit of the Tiki Room. I was kind of surprised to see the line all the way towards the exit of the Tiki Room. So I decided not to get a Dole Whip that night. I was not happy to see line at the Tiki Juice Bar and I knew that if I waited in that line it would be about 10 to 15 minutes to get a dole whip that night and I would be in a sea of crowds that are leaving the 2nd show of F!. But I did get a Dole Whip on this trip so I will get that on another post.






I left Adventureland and on my way back to the hotel room to call it for the night. While I was walking on out of DL, I did get more pics with the new lens and density filter to test out what the pictures would be like at night. I knew that I could have changed to the UV Protector filter, but I wanted to test it out at night without the fireworks.

The light fixtures right by the Jolly Holiday Bakery Cafe





Jolly Holiday bakery Café sign





A look at the Plaza Inn





The Photo Supply Company building










It was only 10:35pm that night, but it was time to go back and rest up for tomorrow.





The Penny Arcade





While I was right by Gibson Girl Ice Cream, I thought about going inside and get a cone that night, but the wait time was a little long that night. So I just passed that night for a treat and head on out of the park and back to the room.






A look back at SB Castle





The Crystal Arcade





The Emporium





Walking down on MS Hub and just about to exit the park





A look at MS station and it was already 10:45pm that night.





Just as I was about to leave the park, I saw earlier the Crowning Achievements  Creating Castles from Magical Kingdoms banner outside the Disney Gallery. They just updated the gallery after having the train exhibit. This one is all about the Disney parks castles all around the world. I didnt get too many pics that day since I wanted to see them first hand before I got some pictures from the Gallery.





I did get one pic of The Castle of The Beauty Sleeping in the Wood model





After being in the Gallery for about 5 minutes, I started to head on out of the Gallery and exit the park and call it for the night. As for my last pic of the night is the front of MS station.





I left DL around 10:50pm and on my way back to BWAI to call it for the night. DCA was also about to closed that night at 11pm. The turnstiles at both parks are all closed so I could have gone towards DTD, but I had to go through security check point back towards the room. So that was not an option. 

I got back to the room around 11pm since it did take about 10 minutes to get from the esplanade to BWAI. When I got back to the room, my DB and V were all sleeping. I asked what they did that night and they did went to the Anaheim mall to do some shopping and got back to the room around 9pm. They didnt go out that long that night since they are trying to get some sleep just like me for tomorrow. 

I took a shower and went on the boards for a while until it was around midnight where I called it for the night.

This was a fun day and a disappointing day. I will get to each of the details of the day. The fun part is that we got to Anaheim safely and had lunch at Ralphs Brennan Jazz Kitchen at DTD. 

While my DB and V went doing other things that night, I got to go to the parks and see BVS and CL all wall free. I didnt go on any rides that day which I usually dont do on the day we get to Anaheim. It was nice to see the Red Car Trolley as well as Storytellers statue. The statue looks even more amazing then I have thought where you can be right next to it where at DL Partners statue. I got to see Cars Land which wasnt as crowded as I have thought. Even though RSR was over 1 ½ hours wait time, it was not worth going on just yet since I rode it a lot of times in June. 

I watched Magical fireworks at the Hub as well as The Magic, The Memories, & You that night. I was lucky to watch MMY that night since Disney announced that MMY will be over at the end of Labor Day and a new show called Celebrate the Magic will debut in November. I am looking forward to the new show at IASW that will replace MMY. But well wait and see what it will be like. I would have done some rides that day, but it was just relaxation after getting to Anaheim safely. The disappointing part of that day was that I forgot to bring my remote control to my DSLR for the firework trail. Even though I didnt get great pics of the firework trails that night, I was glad that I had my video camera with me.

Now that the first day of the trip is over, now its time to get ready for the 2nd day and the most important day of the trip. Not only being in the park with my DB and V, it was also my Annual Pass Early Entry at DCA. I was excited to go to DCA that morning and after reading the reports that I need to be at the turnstiles at 6:30am. We have a lot of things to do that day and I will get to that the next update.

Thank you for reading the first day of I'm Racing Back to Cars Land with Bro and his Girl in Tow! TR and the 2nd day will be here shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2 – August 14, 2012– Part 1*​
Now back to the next day of my trip report. The three of us arrived in Anaheim safely and we went our separate ways that day after having lunch at Ralph’s Brennan Jazz Kitchen. I went to the park while my DB and his GF went shopping in Anaheim. I got to see a lot in such a short time and watched Magical and Magic, Memories, & You. 

On a very early Tuesday morning, I needed to get up early so I can make it to my Annual Pass Early Entry into DCA. I was so excited to get to go to DCA that early Tuesday morning so I can possibly get on Radiator Springs Racers that morning. I know that in previous reports from other DISers that RSR is not even open first thing in the morning and sometimes is running. I am hoping that RSR will be running that early Tuesday morning. But if it isn’t, I always go on other rides at Cars Land that morning. Through all of these reports, I had to be at the security check point around 6:30am since that is the time the CM’s would let the guests in the esplanade. DCA opens at 7am during APEE or Extra Magic Hours at the DLR hotels. Originally the APEE on Tuesday was for the AP holders during the summertime, now the DLR hotels guests are allowed to enter DCA all 7 days. 

It was around 6am in the morning which I only got 6 hours sleep from Monday. I had enough sleep that night and was excited to get up and go to DCA first thing in the morning during the Annual Pass Early Entry. Since my DB and his GF can’t go with me to the park that morning, they slept in until DCA has the soft opening at 7:30am and I will met up with them and get their tickets so they didn’t have to wait in the long line for RSR. I also heard recently that I didn’t need to bring my APEE time sheet and the CM’s are scanning them at the esplanade, I brought my email just in case if I need to show them.

It was around 6:20am when I got dressed and on my way out of BWAi and on over to the esplanade. It was a nice Tuesday morning without any clouds in the sky and the weather was around in the 60s that morning. Mostly in the past, I never got up that early in the morning except when my DA and I stayed at the GCH in 2010 which is the last time I stayed on –site at the DLR. 






No buses running that morning where there are CM’s and guests walking to their next destination.





When I got close to the security check point and it was around 6:30am, the CM’s were not letting any guests through the security check point. I was kind of surprise to see that the guests were not in the esplanade at 6:30am. So like everyone, I had to wait until it was time to go through the security check point.






Around 6:40am, the CM’s started to let the guests through the security check point. It was 10 minutes after the time that the guests were allowed in the park and I just walk through like all the guests.

I went through the security check point, I head straight on over to DCA to get in line. There were two different queues to enter DCA, one was the APEE line that had CM’s waiting to scan the AP’s and the DLR hotel guests queue. I only had to wait about a few people in front of me and I just waited until it was time when the park opened at 7am.

The APEE queue entrance at DCA





I was on the AP entrance while the other side was the hotel guest entrance





The CM’s are about to open DCA that Tuesday morning.










At 7am, DCA is finally opened and everyone rushed in to get inside the park. Here are some pics while I was walking in DCA that morning. 

Walking through Buena Vista Street





There were some people running that morning and some CM’s had to stopped the guests from running.





You can tell that most of the guests are heading on over to Cars Land










When approaching Cars Land, there were some guests that were coming from PP. I would guess that those were the guests that came from the GCH entrance to DCA. I heard that it takes a little bit longer to walk from the GCH to Cars Land. So if you are going to DCA in the morning, I would go at the front entrance of DCA instead of the side entrance from the GCH if you want to go to Cars Land first thing in the morning.





There was quite a line going in Cars Land and most of the guests were heading on over to RSR as the first ride. So I followed the rest of the people on over to RSR.





A look at Fillmore’s Taste-In Fuel sign





I continued down towards Radiator Springs on over to Radiator Springs Racers.





When I was around Ramone’s House of Body Art and Luigi’s Casa Della Tires buildings, the line had stopped at that spot. I waited for about 3 minutes until I knew that RSR was not running that morning. 





So I got out of the queue for RSR and went straight on over to see the front entrance of RSR and see what the hold-up is. I would have guess that highly likely that RSR was down this morning. It didn’t surprise me one bit after reading the reports from other DISers.

Over at the front entrance of RSR, there were no guests entering the ride and just waiting at the front entrance.





Look only one minute wait time to get on RSR.





Also on the track of RSR, there were cars on the track just in one place while there were CM’s on the track walking through. So I knew that RSR was down that morning and the way it looked it was going to be down for most of the morning. So I skipped the ride that morning and on my way to do other things.





There were some people leaving while some people are staying in the queue since they don’t know if the ride is down or not.










I passed through LFT and saw that the wait time was 15 minutes. I thought about riding it that morning, but with more and more guests entering LFT, I knew that the wait time was going to be 20 minutes or more. So I skip it that morning. Later on I realized that I should have gone on LFT that morning. 





“Red” was out on the street of Radiator Springs





When I walked down in Cars Land, the queue for RSR was almost towards the entrance of Cars Land.










While I went roaming around Cars Land, it was around 7:20am that morning and I decided to wait for my DB and his GF to get their tickets and get in the queue for RSR. I knew that there were some people already in the queue that morning and hope that it won’t be as bad as I have read about the wait time.

That's it for this post that Tuesday morning and next time will I get a good time for RSR. We'll find out later on.


----------



## ACDSNY

Another great update Brett!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Catching up.  I sure hope that you all managed to get to RSR....


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
Bummer that RSR was down that APHEE morning.  You could have headed over to TSMM .  Looking forward to finding out how long your group had to wait in line for your spin on RSR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> Another great update Brett!



Thank you




PrincessInOz said:


> Catching up.  I sure hope that you all managed to get to RSR....



We did get on RSR that day, you'll find out on the next post or later on.




tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> Bummer that RSR was down that APHEE morning.  You could have headed over to TSMM .  Looking forward to finding out how long your group had to wait in line for your spin on RSR.



Hi TK.

I knew that it was likely that RSR was down that morning after reading all these reports from other DISers. Just a few times on those APEE/EMH mornings where RSR was running and not running. You'll fin dout how long we had to wait in the RSR FP queue.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 2*​
I have last left off at Cars Land at DCA that Tuesday morning during my APEE. I was excited to go to DCA that morning, but it did hit a road block that morning when Radiator Springs Racers was not running that morning. I wasnt surprise to see and hear that RSR was not running that morning from other reports from the DISers (I love the boards that do tell me things about this so I can plan my trips well in advance so I wont have to panic).

I left Cars Land that morning after finding out RSR was down, it was almost time for regular guests to enter DCA that morning. The regular guests were allowed in the park at 7:30am and I told my DB and his GF to show up at the rope drop when the CMs let the regular guests in the park. The reason why I told them to be here that early was so I can get their tickets and get FPs for RSR. I knew that RSR FP queue was going to be long, but to save time was for me to get in line early during APEE so we can get on RSR earlier than later. 

The RSR FP queue was already starting to pick up with more guests from the DLR hotels and the AP holders are now in line for RSR FP. So I had to move quickly to the rope off area to find them.










I was waiting right by the rope off area right on the side of the Carthay Circle Theater waiting for them. I had to wait about 12 minutes until I have spotted them in the crowds. I was wondering if I was able to go into the regular crowds and get my DB and V tickets so I can get back in the line for RSR. There were a lot of people lining up at the RSR FP queue for the regular guests. The queue was right by the Carthay Circle Theater.

I saw guests passing through the rope off area and are allowed to enter DCA during EMH/APEE. So I knew that I might be able to get over to my DB and V and get back in the FP line. I approached a CM at the rope off area and asked if I can leave the area and go to BVS. They said that I can do that and I got a APEE ticket so I will be able to go back in. I was glad that I was able to go back in during that morning. But first I got to find my DB and V.

Luckily they were close by around the CCT. I got their tickets and was wondering what they are going to do before the park opens. They told me that they will be heading on over to Condor Flats to ride Soarin. So they went to Soarin while I head in back to the RSR FP line during the EMH/APEE. 

I got to the rope off area and handed my ticket to the CMs and I was back in during EMH/APEE. So I head straight on over to the RSR FP. I only lost a few spots that morning, but it was way better than being in that long line with the regular guests.

So I just waited in the RSR FP queue until the park opened at 8am where they will distribute FPs to the guests.





The line started to move a little bit before the parked opened, so I would have guess that they were extending the queue for RSR FP. 










Over at the entrance, Lightning McQueen & Mater were greeting guests at the entrance of Cars Land.





Now DCA is opened at 8am and the regular guests have started to enter the park. Now the RSR FP queue started to move inch by inch. 





That is one big group of people heading on over to Cars Land





When I was about o pass through the RSR FP sign the return time was already at 9:55am to 10:55am. I am hoping that we will have an earlier time so we wont have to be in the park later during the afternoon since I wanted to get some rest that day.





While in the queue for RSR, I saw that there was extended queue of Its Tough to be a Bug. So I knew that this was going to be a long wait to get a FP. And it was a long wait where I had to wait about 20 minutes since I passed through the RSR FP sign.





The line finally started to move and I was about to get the FPs for RSR that morning.





I got the FPs for RSR and our return time was 11:25am to 12:25am on two of the tickets while one of them was from 11:30am to 12:30am. So I just missed it closely by 1 minute apart from the tickets since they go really by quickly. I was happy to get the tickets and it did cost me an hour that day in the morning during APEE which was half an hour to get them. But it was worth it since we got early times for RSR.





As soon as I got the FPs for RSR, I head on over to Grizzly River Run to get show passes for WoC that night since we are planning to watch it. My DB and V were excited to see WoC after I showed them a lot of my videos from my past trips. 

Passing through PP and over to GRR.










While I passed through Wine Country Trattoria where we will have dinner that night, I had to take a picture of this flower with WCT WoC picnic area.





PP didnt look that busy that morning which will be like this that morning with most of the guests are over at Cars Land.





It took me a few minutes to get to GRR and get the show passes.





I got to GRR and got my show passes for WoC that night. I was hoping that I didnt get yellow that night since I was planning on getting spots at the fire hydrant which is my permanent spot to see WoC. Luckily, I got the 9pm blue section for WoC that night. My morning was all completed with WoC SPs and RSR FPs.





While I was around GRR, I got a text from my DB that they were on GRR. So I waited around GRR and over to Soarin to get some pictures until they were off GRR.





After looking at GRR, I met up with my DB and V. They were soaked after riding GRR. I was surprised to see that they rode GRR that morning where it wasnt that hot. But V wanted to ride GRR and they were soaked. So they went to the restroom at Condor Flats right by Soarin. So we head on over to GRR.

While they went to use the restrooms, I looked at the old temporary entrance to DCA and now that it is blocked off. Just a couple of months ago, I was walking through the back side of Soarin just to get into DCA. Now that it is blocked off again with the new entrance at BVS. I do miss it and glad that it is over.





A look at Condor Flats while I was waiting for them from the bathrooms





After they got out of the bathroom, our next destination was California Screamin. They wanted to ride CS that day so we head on over to Paradise Pier. Hoping that there isnt a lot of people at CS, but with most of the people at CL it shouldnt be as crowded like entering DCA at 10am in the morning like in the past.

There were some people at PP, but it wasnt that crowded.





I looked over at Paradise Pier Lagoon and see that one part of the WoC platform was out of the water. You can tell from being in the water after two years made the platform look brown.





While we walked down PP and over to CS, I decided to chicken out since I dont like to ride intense roller coasters like I have done in the past. Since we will be riding Matterhorn and Big Thunder Mountain Railroad, I just waited later that day to ride a roller coaster. 

That is it for this post and I will have the next update of what we have done at PP.


----------



## PrincessInOz

WOW!  Those queues look insane to me.  That's a lot of effort to get 2 sets of FPs; but it does set you up for the rest of the day.  

So, did your DB and his GF manage to do Soarin', GRR AND CS in the morning?


----------



## tksbaskets

Looks like you got a great time for your FPs!  It must feel strange not going in and out of DCA the back way after so long for the construction.

Looking forward to your time on PP!

TK


----------



## Sherry E

Bret - 

You're right that the platform at WoC is brown!  It certainly shows in the clear daylight, doesn't it?  It's not very attractive.  I wish there were a way to conceal it a little better.

I like the flower picture at WCT!  Very pretty.  I also like the nighttime pictures from one of the previous posts!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> WOW!  Those queues look insane to me.  That's a lot of effort to get 2 sets of FPs; but it does set you up for the rest of the day.
> 
> So, did your DB and his GF manage to do Soarin', GRR AND CS in the morning?



The queue for RSR FP was just crazy. Luckily with the information from the threads and from Kim and Alison, I was able to plan out my time of getting FP's for RSR. It was a lot of effort to get those two sets of FP's that day, but it was going to be worth it later on that day. 

Yes they rode Soarin and GRR when I met up with them at GRR. You will find out what they did next on my upcoming post. 




tksbaskets said:


> Looks like you got a great time for your FPs!  It must feel strange not going in and out of DCA the back way after so long for the construction.
> 
> Looking forward to your time on PP!
> 
> TK



The time's for RSR was a little bit earlier then I thought from that waiting that morning. I had to wait an hour that morning in the queue, but it was well worth the wait. It did felt strange when I walk through the entrance of BVS on Monday and looked at the old entrance/exit of DCA.




Sherry E said:


> Bret -
> 
> You're right that the platform at WoC is brown!  It certainly shows in the clear daylight, doesn't it?  It's not very attractive.  I wish there were a way to conceal it a little better.
> 
> I like the flower picture at WCT!  Very pretty.  I also like the nighttime pictures from one of the previous posts!



They need to leave the WoC platform submerge since it looks ugly during the daytime. 

Thank you Sherry.


The next post will be up shortly so stay tune.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 3*​
We last left off while I was in DCA getting FPs for RSR which took an hour of my time that day, but we got good times to return to RSR and get on it that day. Plus I got Show passes for WoC at 9pm in the blue section where I wanted. So everything was great that morning except for RSR being down that morning. So now back to the TR.

We left off at PP where my DB, V and I are about to go on some rides at PP. When we walked down towards PP and passing California Screamin, we saw the wait time about 15 minutes which is kind of long that morning, but when we looked up ahead at Toy Story Midway Mania the line wasnt as long as I have thought. Mostly in the past when I go to DCA in the morning, most of the people are waiting for the park to be open at 10am and they sprint on over to TSMM. Now its the opposite with Cars Land as the main focus to the guests when they enter DCA. With most of the people paying attention to CL this summer, TSMM wait time is the shortest I have seen close to an hour since the park opened. 

So this was an easy choice for us to head on over to TSMM as our next ride. My DB and V asked me if this is the shortest I have seen TSMM in the morning. I did say yes after an hour which the original park times for DCA is at 10am and most of the guests head straight on over there before CL opened this summer. I told them that this will be the shortest time to ride TSMM that day while it will pick up later that day and I told them if we ride TSMM at Disney Hollywood Studios at WDW the wait time will be 5 times worse than this time. 

So we head on over to TSMM and the wait time only said 15 minutes which was a breeze. I know that you will be overjoyed TK with TSMM wait time only 15 minutes after the parked opened at 8am. It just shows you how much of a difference the wait time is when the park opens at 8am instead of 10am plus you have CL which draws a lot of people away from TSMM.





I got some pictures of the signs while we were in the queue of TSMM










We are almost at the station





My DB and V had one side of the car to themselves while I went by myself. This was their first time riding TSMM while I have ridden it plenty of times. I know all the secret targets on each different scene and I did offer them the tips of what to hit, but they told me that they dont want any help and will just go ahead and shoot and shoot on the ride. 

When we finished TSMM, I had the highest score on the ride with 221,900. I didnt get a pic of my DB and V, but they told me that my DB got 177,400 points which is amazing for his first time riding TSMM. V only had 45,300 points.





As expected I had the highest score in the vehicle. I also beat the best hour time at 229,500. Someone early that day got 338,800 points. Then the best one of the month was 617,600 which is amazing. I have seen 500,000+ on youtube and have barely seen 600,000+ scores. Whoever got that score is a master of TSMM.





During the ride, I only hit the secret targets on the first and second scene while the others I had trouble. This always happens to me when I ride TSMM which the first scene and second scene are easy to do while the break the plate game (scene 3), ring toss game (scene 4), and dart game (scene 5) are hard to unlock just by yourselves. I have got the secret targets at scene 3 & 4, but I have never got scene 5. Maybe one day, I will unlock the scene 5 secrets. But I have seen people on youtube can do it with no problem. You just got to have great timing and pulling that string on the gun like crazy.

When we got off TSMM, they went on over to CS as their next ride. I decided to chicken out and not ride CS that day since I have all my equipment in my bag. I could have rode CS that day, but we got to ride Matterhorn and BTMRR that day. So at least I rode on a roller coaster that day. When we left TSMM, the wait time went all the way up to 30 minutes which was not surprising. Good thing we rode TSMM just a while ago or we would have to wait another 15 minutes to get on TSMM.

Over at CS, the wait time was 15 minutes which was reasonable that day. They went on CS and I decided to get a few pics while I was waiting for them around CS. I was planning on getting a picture of them on the launch part of CS. But after waiting for 2 minutes, I was thinking of riding Mickeys Fun Wheel or Sherry would call it Mickeys Fun Wheel of Terror I believed. It was a nice day and it was perfect to go on since I was waiting for them on CS.

I was waiting at the railing right by the CS launch area until I change my mind and head on over to MFWoT (Mickeys Fun Wheel of Terror).





A look at the WoC platform which looks awful with that brown color





Now passing through TSMM





Some flowers right by TSMM store





TSMM queue started to pick up but it wasnt all the way towards the street





Here is another picture of the light fixture at the Hot Dog Hut stand





Im now at MFWoT and about to ride in the non-swinging gondola. For the people that have read my previous TRs in the past, I always go on MFWoT every time during my trip in order to get pictures of the construction of DCA these last three years. A lot has changed over the last three years at DCA with Cars Land, Little Mermaid ride, Paradise Pier viewing area for WoC, WoC platform, Silly Symphony Swings, Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta restaurant, Paradise Garden Grill & Goofy Sky School all added to DCA these last few years. I could have not ride MFWoT because with everything completed, but it is always fun to go up on MFWoT and get pictures of the DLR. I know that I am one of the few brave people that would do that since people are afraid of height. It is really scary to ride MFWoT especially the swinging gondola which I will never go on if even if you ask me to go with you.











Now here are pics from MFWoT which I got that day. I used the Nikkor 55-200mm lens instead of the 35mm lens.

A look at SSS





The Golden Zephyr





Ariels Grotto





A look at Cadillac Range at Cars Land





A look at Flos V8 Café as well as Luigis Flying Tires. You can see from the picture at LFT that there werent any beach balls at LFT which was a surprise. But I will get to that on another post.





The Cozy Cone Motel





The Tower of Terror 





Matterhorn Mountain





Another pic of DCA and DL





Grizzly River Run





A look at PP viewing area for WoC





Thats it for this post since I am out of pictures, I will have more from MFWoT on the next update and find out next time what pictures I got.


----------



## tksbaskets

Looks like a fun morning.  You had a GREAT score on TSMM   You are so right that my family would have been overjoyed with a 15 minute wait time.

My sister was at WDW this past weekend.  At 11 am the wait time for TSM was 120 minutes.  The FP was for 4:15 pm.

I'm glad you post pictures from MFWoT as Sherry and I will never be on that ride to see the view.

I love the hot dog stand sign


----------



## usnuzuloose

That is an awesome score! Yeah, I wouldn't get on that wheel, swinging or not. I would be slumped over! At least your not afraid of the part that doesn't swing. Love the pictures you get from up there. Keep it coming! Love your reviews!


----------



## kaoden39

Bret, I always love your pictures from Mickey's Funwheel.  I am amazed at the people that don't like that ride.  I love the view from it.


----------



## ACDSNY

Love the pics from Mickey's Fun Wheel or as I call it Mickey's Wheel of Death.  I've done the swinging ones a couple of times with little kids that wanted to go and I hated it.  I don't mind the stationary ones as you mentioned the views are great.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Looks like a fun morning.  You had a GREAT score on TSMM   You are so right that my family would have been overjoyed with a 15 minute wait time.
> 
> My sister was at WDW this past weekend.  At 11 am the wait time for TSM was 120 minutes.  The FP was for 4:15 pm.
> 
> I'm glad you post pictures from MFWoT as Sherry and I will never be on that ride to see the view.
> 
> I love the hot dog stand sign



It was a fun morning at DCA that day. It would have been nice if I got to ride RSR that morning during APEE. Sometimes I am still wondering from that morning if I went on LFT instead of waiting in that line at RSR, I would have gotten on the ride that I enjoyed a lot during the AP preview. Some people like LFT while some don't. I still like LFT during the preview and I was sad that I didn't get to ride it during this trip. Thank you TK. My score was okay, I am still trying to get up in the 300,000+ score on TSMM. As you know from what I have said in the past TR's is my arm strength. It does get sore while pulling that string a lot of times. I need to work out my arm a lot instead of being on my computer. I always think of you when I ride TSMM and knew that when DCA opens at 7am during APEE/EMH you and your family would ride TSMM all day with little wait.

You did tell me that you sister was at WDW where you planned out the trip for her. Did she have a great time? I wasn't surprised to see TSMM wait time at 2+ hours and FP's mostly gone until the afternoon. It just shows you what a difference from DCA to DHS at WDW. Those FP's at TSMM just made the wait time at DHS so slow where it will take 2 times longer then DCA TSMM. 

That was a nice sign to get as well as a light fixture.

Thank you TK.




usnuzuloose said:


> That is an awesome score! Yeah, I wouldn't get on that wheel, swinging or not. I would be slumped over! At least your not afraid of the part that doesn't swing. Love the pictures you get from up there. Keep it coming! Love your reviews!



Thank you Jo. The score was nice on TSMM, it would have been better if I got a little bit higher. I am still happy with those scores on TSMM. Some people are brave enough to go on MFW and some won't even go on it. I really don't like going on the swinging gondola then the non-swinging. Thank you. I'm glad that you are enjoying the trip report.




kaoden39 said:


> Bret, I always love your pictures from Mickey's Funwheel.  I am amazed at the people that don't like that ride.  I love the view from it.



Thank you Michele. It has been three years since I have been taking pictures from MFW and they have been fun and exciting. There are some people that like MFW and some that don't like it. I am just one of those crazy people that would go on MFW. Every time I ride it and at the very top of MFW, I try not to look on the bottom since it is scary to look at the bottom. Are you thinking of riding MFW when you go to the DLR in a few months?




ACDSNY said:


> Love the pics from Mickey's Fun Wheel or as I call it Mickey's Wheel of Death.  I've done the swinging ones a couple of times with little kids that wanted to go and I hated it.  I don't mind the stationary ones as you mentioned the views are great.



Thank you Angela. I also do call it Mickey's Fun Wheel of Death a few times to my party members while we passed MFW. The swinging gondola's are not that bad for people who like swinging. I just hate it when it swings back and forward on the track and it seems like the gondola is about to fall off the track. The non-swinging are fun to go on especially the view where you can take great pictures.


I'll post one more update tonight before I call it tonight. Stay tune for the next update.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2 – August 14, 2012– Part 4*​
I left off at Mickey’s Fun Wheel of Terror while I am getting some pics around the DLR. The whole morning was crazy by getting FP’s for RSR which I waited an hour in the queue and got show passes for WoC that night. Plus we got to ride TSMM this morning. Now I am on MFWoT while my DB and V are on CS. Now back to the pictures from MFWoT.

A sign from the Boardwalk Bazaar store





Another pic of GRR










Looking at Cars Land again from MFWoT





Some of the pics were bright that day from MFWoT










A look at BTMRR





A look at the Little Mermaid ride















When MFWoT was over, I saw that the lines for the swinging and non-swinging started to pick up while I just walked on that morning. Now I head on back to CS to meet up with DB and V.





While passing through TSMM, the wait time started to pick up and TSMM extended the queue. It was close to 40 minute wait to get on TSMM. Good thing that the three of us rode TSMM a while ago before all these guests are in line.





I met up with DB and V around CS and they had a blast riding CS. So we were about to head on towards the bridge of PP, but they wanted to go around PP from the other side towards SSS, GSS, etc. Now we head on the other side of PP, but first I did get some pics while we were walking.





Light fixtures on PP which we see around the Boardwalk area










Now passing through Boardwalk Pizza & Grill





Now approaching Goofy’s Sky School





But first we passed through Jumpin’ Jellyfish





When we passed through GSS, it was only a 10 minute wait and this was a great time to ride GSS while the wait time is short. I can’t believe I never ridden GSS last year and this was a great opportunity go on it during a short wait. I told them that it is a mouse coaster which has tight turns. So we head on in to GSS.










Some pics of the decorations of GSS queue




















That’s it from Goofy’s Sky School. We will find out on the next update if we graduated from Goofy’s Sky School.


----------



## franandaj

WoW! i can't believe how long it has taken me to catch up!  Your pictures are great!  Any you cover so much territory in so little time!  No wonder it's hard to keep up, so many photos, so little time!


----------



## ACDSNY

Two more new rides for us...Goofy's and the Little Mermaid.


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> Two more new rides for us...Goofy's and the Little Mermaid.



Don't forget the Matterhorn they put in new ride vehicles for that for one too!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Catching up too....seems like CL is drawing crowds away from the rest of the park.  Nice to have a short wait for TSMM.


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> WoW! i can't believe how long it has taken me to catch up!  Your pictures are great!  Any you cover so much territory in so little time!  No wonder it's hard to keep up, so many photos, so little time!



Thank you Alison. We got to do a lot of rides in such a short time at DCA that morning and we still aren't done just yet with DCA. We still got RSR FP's to use around 11:30am to 12:30pm.




ACDSNY said:


> Two more new rides for us...Goofy's and the Little Mermaid.



That's good to hear that you will ride Goofy's Sky School and the Little Mermaid ride.




franandaj said:


> Don't forget the Matterhorn they put in new ride vehicles for that for one too!



Just as Alison don't forget the Matterhorn with the new bobsled vehicles. I'll give you a tip about the new sleds, they are very tight and don't bring a big bag on the ride since it was uncomfortable with it. There is barely any leg room in the vehicles where you can see people knees from the cars. I would also consider riding BTMRR that day since there are reports that it will go be closed the whole year next year due to refurbishment.




PrincessInOz said:


> Catching up too....seems like CL is drawing crowds away from the rest of the park.  Nice to have a short wait for TSMM.



CL is drawing all the guests away that morning where the rides at PP were walk on or a short wait time. Time has changed at DCA where people would head on over to TSMM as the first ride and now CL is the first place for people to head on over. 


The next update will be up shortly so stay tune.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 5*​
I left off last at Goofys Sky School where the three of us are about to ride it. It was exciting to ride GSS after its renovation last year. I cant believe I havent ridden GSS since it opened last year. The only problem I had about riding GSS is that the cars are very tight and I wonder if I can put my bag on the floor with no problem.  Well wait and find out when we get in the car for GSS. The last time I rode GSS or actually the old ride was called Mullholland Madness was a few years ago just as when Mullholland Madness was about to close for Goofys Sky School theme.

We only had to wait 10 minutes to get on the ride which went by really quickly. I mostly have seen the lines for GSS at least 15 to 20 during the summertime which isnt that bad and we were lucky to only have to wait 10 minutes to get on GSS.






Taking a picture of the background of GSS loading station





When we got in the car, I was able to put my bag in the car and I barely had any room leg room where it was uncomfortable. I could have put my bag on the side or skipped the ride, but I just went with it. Here are some pics from GSS. DB and V were in the front while I was in the back.















We learned how to fly the Goofy Way. I love that sign at the end of the ride.










After we got off GSS, we head on over to another ride at PP. When we walked right by PP viewing area, we decided to ride the Little Mermaid ride since it is right next to the GSS.





When we got to the entrance of the LM ride, the wait time was just 5 minutes and I knew that it was going to be a walk-on. So we head on over to the LM ride. It was very interesting to hear from V that the Little Mermaid is her favorite Disney character. So I knew that she was going to like this ride.

Here are some pics of the queue of the LM ride before we got on the ride.










Another light fixture pic





A treasure chest





Now we got on the ride and about to go under the Sea with Ariel and her friends. I used the Nikkor 35mm lens which this is the true test of the lens for nighttime rides. I was hoping that this lens is as better than the other lens that I used for the ride which will be better. 

Pictures from The Little Mermaid Ariels Undersea Adventure.
Scuttle at the beginning of the ride





One of the clam mobiles going under the sea





Ariel and Flounder




















It was hard to get Ariel where she was blurry










Ursula















Ariel & Eric





And of course Scuttle at the end of the ride just as he was at the beginning of the ride





When we got off, we started to think that it was about time to head on out of DCA and over to DL especially that we did mostly everything that we wanted to do at DCA. We could have went back to CL to see what LFT wait time was like. Luckily I looked at mousewait app on my phone and it was 50 minute wait time and there was no way they would want to wait in that line for about an hour. So we head on out of the park and over to DL.

This concludes this post. What will we ride at DL that day? Find out on the next update.


----------



## kaoden39

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Michele. It has been three years since I have been taking pictures from MFW and they have been fun and exciting. There are some people that like MFW and some that don't like it. I am just one of those crazy people that would go on MFW. Every time I ride it and at the very top of MFW, I try not to look on the bottom since it is scary to look at the bottom. Are you thinking of riding MFW when you go to the DLR in a few months?






I love MFW and we go on it every trip.  It is always on my must do list.  I love the view from up there.


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Looks like a fun morning.  You had a GREAT score on TSMM   You are so right that my family would have been overjoyed with a 15 minute wait time.
> 
> My sister was at WDW this past weekend.  At 11 am the wait time for TSM was 120 minutes.  The FP was for 4:15 pm.
> 
> I'm glad you post pictures from MFWoT as Sherry and I will never be on that ride to see the view.
> 
> I love the hot dog stand sign



 You got that right, *TK*!  I will be content to look at Bret's photos from MFWoT because I will never be going on it!  I even get a little uneasy riding in the Monorail at times!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Thanks Bret.  I'm so happy to see your pictures of GSS and the Little Mermaid.  Both rides are new to me (although I have done Mulholland Madness a few times).  Both are on my to-do list next time I'm in DLR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kaoden39 said:


> I love MFW and we go on it every trip.  It is always on my must do list.  I love the view from up there.



Hopefully on your trip, you will be able to get some pics from MFW.




Sherry E said:


> You got that right, *TK*!  I will be content to look at Bret's photos from MFWoT because I will never be going on it!  I even get a little uneasy riding in the Monorail at times!



Thank you Sherry. I know that you don't like to go on MFWoT, but I am kind of surprise to hear that you are uneasy of riding the Monorail. The Monorail is not that high up in the air like MFWoT.




PrincessInOz said:


> Thanks Bret.  I'm so happy to see your pictures of GSS and the Little Mermaid.  Both rides are new to me (although I have done Mulholland Madness a few times).  Both are on my to-do list next time I'm in DLR.



Your welcome PiO. Glad that you like my pics from GSS and the Little Mermaid. I was also going to ask you on my pictures from the Little Mermaid ride that some of them didn't turned out so great as I have thought with the new lens. Maybe I need to set up the shutter speed and aperture to a specific timing on the dark rides. You will like both rides and just like Angela, those are two rides that she will be doing on her upcoming trip next week. I am glad for her that she will be going to DL shortly.


The next update will be coming up so stay tune.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 6*​
We left off getting off the Little Mermaid ride. We got to do a lot of rides that morning at DCA. Now that we finished the LM ride, we are on our way out of DCA and over to DL. The park crowd levels started to pick up with more and more people entering DCA that morning. So I knew that DL would also pick up with more and more crowds that day. The weather started to pick up that morning and it was still nice and cool. Now lets get back to the trip report.

We left the LM ride and on our way out of DCA.





On the way out of DCA, we were now approaching BVS. It was kind of busy around the Carthay Circle Theater so I was wondering what was going on around the area. We did find out what was going on around up there.





When we got around the Carthay Circle Theater one of the Red Car Trolleys was not moving and the show Red Car News Boys show. This was the first time seeing the show in person where I have seen clips on the web. But we werent here to see Red Car News Boys as we head on out of the park. But I did get some pics of the show while we were heading on out of the park. This is one of the shows that I planned on seeing during the trip, but that will be another time to see the show.











Now leaving BVS that morning and over to DL.





I got a few pictures on the way out of the park. The park started to feel a little when we were about to exit right at the turnstiles















I did tell DB and V that we needed to get back to DCA around 11:30am to 12:30pm to use our Radiator Springs Racers FPs or it would have been a wasted day for me in the RSR FP line. We knew that we only had about an hour or two at DL until we returned to DCA.

We left DCA and now heading on over to DL. When we were back at the esplanade that morning, it looked kind of semi busy that day. Hopefully DL wouldnt be as crowded at DCA. But with everything happening the summertime, I didnt know what park will be crowded or not. But with DL, it will always be crowded no matter what.

I looked at the turnstiles at DL and I knew that we were going to be in a long line that morning










At the turnstiles at DL, we had to wait quite a while to enter DL. Its almost like every morning around that time that most of the crowds started to get up and have breakfast and now are entering the park.















Now we were in DL. I asked what ride they wanted to do first, DB wanted to ride Star Tours since he didnt get to ride it on our WDW trip. During my WDW trip in December, DB and my dad were at EPCOT that day while I was at DHS with my other group. I got to ride ST at DHS which is the same ride but the only difference between the two ST at DL and DHS is that the buildings are completely different. 

So we head on over to TL. But before we head on over to TL, I had to get some pics on MS that day. 

MS TS didnt look that super busy that morning where it was manageable and walkable. I can tell that a lot of the people in DL are heading on over to the big rides since I have seen mostly adults and teenagers. But that was at MS and there could me more that day.





And of course I cant forget the flowers on Main Street Town Square for which these are for you Deej if you are reading my TR.















Now walking down MS where it was nice and clear that day.





While we were walking down MS, the Horse-Drawn Streetcar and the Horseless Carriage passed by on MS










Still walking down on MS and about to head on over to TL. But on the way, we saw Mary Poppins and Bert walking down.





We were now in TL and passing through Astro Orbiter. I know that this was a bright picture since we were close to the ride and it was bright in that area.





Around TL, AO was about 15 minute wait and Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster was at 15 minutes. We looked at ST and see was the wait time was 30 minutes. I knew that it wasnt worth waiting that long to ride Star Tours, so we head on over to the ST FP machines and get FPs for ST.

When I got the tickets our return time was around 10:55am to 11:55am which was about 40 minutes to return to ST and use the FPs. That was a short time to come back to ST and go on the ride. It also worked for us a lot since we could ride ST first before returning to DCA to ride RSR.





After getting FPs for ST, we thought about going on another ride while we were around TL. This is it for this post since I am out of pictures. Well find out on the next update to see what our next ride will be at DL that Tuesday morning.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Apologies in advance to all of Bret's readers that will get bored with the photog-speak.....





mvf-m11c said:


> Your welcome PiO. Glad that you like my pics from GSS and the Little Mermaid. I was also going to ask you on my pictures from the Little Mermaid ride that some of them didn't turned out so great as I have thought with the new lens. Maybe I need to set up the shutter speed and aperture to a specific timing on the dark rides. You will like both rides and just like Angela, those are two rides that she will be doing on her upcoming trip next week. I am glad for her that she will be going to DL shortly.



Bret - I tried to look for those pics in your flickr account to check the exif file details to see what your settings were but I couldn't find them?

And what mode are you most comfortable shooting in on your camera?

If you are shooting in the shutter priority or time mode (Is this S on the Nikon?..it's Tv on the Canon), then next time, try setting the shutter speed to 1/50 and see what the camera calculates for the ISO and aperture.  (I am assuming that you can hold the camera steady at speeds of 1/40 or 1/50.  You could try going lower if you have a steady hand but I've found that with the movement on a ride, 1/25 is as much as I can go...but that's me.  You might be a lot more steady.)  If the ISO is pushing into an ISO setting that you know to be noisy on your camera, then try a different setting.

You could shoot in aperture priority as an alternative (I think this is A on the Nikon;...Av on the Canon).  Set your aperture around 2.8 and again check the other two settings.  You may want to adjust the aperture so that you get a shutter speed around 1/40 or 1/50 (or even faster) so that you balance off the steady picture with an image where some things are in focus.  Aperture settings in the f/2.2 or lower give a shallower depth of field and a lot of the set might be out of focus.  Think of it like a pane of glass....the higher the number, the thicker the glass.  Everything in that glass pane will be in focus.  The lower the number, the thinner the glass.  Everything in the glass pane will be in focus but much less will be in focus, because it is thinner.

If you are shooting in manual mode, then I would set the ISO no higher than 1600 (assuming that it gets noisy above this level), 1/50 sec and try the f/2.5 or f/2.8.

If you have time, play with the aperture setting at home.  Have a lens that allows you to go down to f/1.8 is great because you have more options for different picture effects in a variety of conditions.  The image will be different at the different f-stops and it is an individual preference as to whether you like the out-of-focus look or not.  I would recommend that you try it out and work out what your preference is, if you haven't already.  Flowers are great subjects to try this on.  Set up your camera on the tripod so that you can directly compare....Pick A mode and focus on the flower.  The start taking shots from f/1.8 all the way up.

And if I can be so bold as to put an example in here....I took this at the weekend with an f-stop of f/2.8.  The flower center is in complete focus and the petal tips are slightly out of focus.  The background is a complete blur....but that was the look I was going for.  








I wish I had taken a second shot with a different setting to demonstrate it....but if I had changed the f-stop to e.g., f/5.6, I would expect the tips to be in complete focus and also to be able to see more details of the plant and leaves in the background.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tksbaskets

PiO that was fascinating!  Beautiful shot to be sure.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Hi PiO

Here are the links to the pictures: Page 101, Page 100, Page 99. As you can tell that I didn't upload all the pictures to the post since half of them or even more were blurry during the ride.

Here are the details from picture DSC_0196




*Settings*
F-stop: f/2
Exposure time: 1/15 sec.
ISO speed: ISO-3200
Max aperture: 1.6

I first tried the pictures on non-flash setting on automatic. Most of the pictures on the Little Mermaid ride were mostly blurry and I just left it on that setting. I thought about changing the settings on the ride, but I decided to try this way first until another dark ride that we rode that day. The next one wasn't until the Haunted Mansion at night. here is a picture from POTC





*Settings*
F-stop: f/1.8
Exposure time: 1/13 sec
ISO speed: ISO-3200
Max aperture: 1.6

Thank you for helping me with the settings on the DSLR.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Firstly, let me just thank all those photogs on the Photography SubForum who have helped me over the last 2 years of my photo-taking journey.

Secondly, I am by no means an expert and there are heaps of people out there who know more than me.  If there is someone lurking and feels like they want to provide additional input on phototaking, please do so…that way we can all learn from you.


Bret – I assume from your comments that you predominantly used the No Flash mode on your camera.  There is nothing wrong with this…only that the camera will be calculating the exposure based on the predefined algorithm within its programming.  In my opinion, those calculations are designed to set the exposure to pick up as much detail as possible in the image on the sensor.  From your pictures, it would seem that the settings are tending to overexposure the lighter sections of the image.  The set of Ariel at around DCS186 demonstrates what I mean.  If you want to stick with the No flash mode, there are ways to compensate for the overexposure….e.g., you could look at the Exposure Bias and set for an underexposure (head into the negative territory).

I checked the exif data for some of the shots.  I noticed that the shots of page 99 had less blur and the exif data shows that your shutter speed was 1/30.  The ones you have in the post above are much slower than that.  
If you aren’t already using these modes, try out either S or A modes in the dark rides.  That will give you a bit more control.  It seems that a shutter speed of 1/30 or faster might reduce the blur for you.  The ISO setting of 3200 seems reasonable on your camera.

There are a few shots that have ‘blur’ with a shutter speed of 1/30 or higher.  The blur in these are probably due to the shallow depth of field.  Like I mentioned before, the f-stops of f/2.8 and lower will have the shallower depth of field.  If you want to shoot at these aperture settings, this will come down to practise.  Disney is perfect for that….go on the same ride over and over and over and over again and keep trying.  One thing to keep in mind when shooting with depth of field – you point of focus becomes important.  

Take a look at these two examples and you’ll see what I mean.  For this reason, I predominantly shoot in spot focus mode now.   The aperture setting for both these shots is f/1.8.

My focus point in this shot was at the back of the cannon.








I focussed on the middle of the cannon for this shot.








It will come down to your perspective as to which look you like better.



And Bret – the first time I went to a Disney location with a f/1.8 lens was in October 2010.  Here’s my first attempt at the shot similar to your POTC and keep in mind that I shoot purely in manual (but I really should use the other priority modes more and let the camera do some of the work).  I was using 1/6 sec, f1.8 @ISO3200.   Shutter speed is too slow, creating the blur.








We were lucky – there was no queue, so we got on the ride again.  Second attempt… 1/13 sec, f1.8 @ ISO3200.   You can see that the lighter bits are over exposed.  In retrospect, the shutter speed is still way too slow.









3rd attempt….This one is from DLR in Jan 2011.  1/25 sec, f/2.8 @ISO3200.  I still think some of the lighter sections are a little over exposed and the front section details suffer from the depth of field.  I’ll probably try something different next time I have the opportunity.










As you head to DLR much more often, just keep playing with the different settings and look at your shots for what you like and don't like.  Keep using the settings that you do like and try something else next time.  


Hope this helps!


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 7*​
After getting FPs for Star Tours, we started to go to our next ride at DL which will be Matterhorn Mountain. I have been waiting to ride the revamped Matterhorn Mountain after it has been down for a long time and installing new bobsled cars. I was excited and worried about the new bobsleds. I have been hearing from reports that the new bobsleds are not as comfortable as the old ones. The designs are a little similar to the Space Mountain cars at the MK which are a three passenger car and 6 people for each train. The only thing i am concern is the leg room where I have a big bag with all my equipment. Well just wait and see what it is like when we get on the Matterhorn. 

We left TL and now heading on over to Matterhorn Mountain. On the way, we saw the mountain climbers climbing the Matterhorn. It was nice to see climbers again after not offering the opportunity to climb the mountain.





The three of us got in line and the wait time was 15 minutes from our spot which wasnt that long. We were all excited to ride the Matterhorn that day. I asked them which side they want to ride, they didnt care which side so I choose the TL side which is the popular side.

Here are some pics while we were in the queue at Matterhorn Mountain.

Mandy Monorail or Monorail Blue





The new bobsled cars on the side track





Another light fixture around the Matterhorn





A look at the station from the queue










We are almost up to the loading station





While we were in the queue, I got some pictures of signs and light fixture










I remember the old sign where it was a four person sign. Now with the new one which is a three person sign.





A look at one of the new cars





Another light fixture










Finally it was our turn to ride the Matterhorn and we were all excited. We got the end of the car which was okay, I was hoping that we would be able to ride the front car. 

Here is my video of Matterhorn Mountain that I took that day. The video was kind of wobbling when I videotaped on the ride. Disneyland Matterhorn Mountain 8/14/12

When we got off the ride, it was nice to ride Matterhorn Mountain after being out of service since last year. There were some things that I didnt like about the new bobsleds. As I stated from the beginning of this post is that the bobsleds dont have enough room and you can tell by some of these pics you can see the guest legs when they are seated in the bobsleds. The cars were not that comfortable and it was even worse if you have a backpack with you when you ride the new bobsleds. I couldnt put my bag on my lap since I dont want it to fly out during the ride and I didnt want to ask my DB to hold it for me while I was videotaping. I am telling you this right now and do apologize if I offend anyone who likes the new bobsleds. I dont like these new sleds and would like the old ones back. They are not that comfortable to ride and it would be very nice if they have the leg room

After getting off Matterhorn Mountain, our next ride was BTMRR. The reason why I want to go on BTMRR is that I read a report from Al Lutz from Miceage and he quoted on his site that BTMRR will be closing around the end of fall for a major refurbishment of the mountain. Which the ride will be closed for the whole year which I have read and replace the track like Disney did with Space Mountain in 2003. I wanted to get on BTMRR before the major refurbishment. But I also got to realize that this report came from Al Lutz and not from the Disney Company. I just played it safe just in case if BTMRR is closed when I come back to the DLR in November during the Holiday season.

Now we left Matterhorn Mountain and on our way to Frontierland. We passed through Fantasyland and there were quite some people.





Flowers right by the Village Haus restaurant





A look at BTMRR while exiting Fantasyland from the back side





Now passing through Big Thunder Ranch





Now we were in Frontierland and right by BTMRR. It didnt look that busy around Frontierland and maybe the wait time for BTMRR wouldnt be that long. But from previous history of BTMRR, I knew that the wait time will be short around 11pm. 





The wait time was 10 minutes which was the right time around that afternoon. Since it was only a short wait, we decided to go on BTMRR





While we walked through the queue, I read on the Lutz report that the queue will be a little different if they have the refurbishment. So while this might be the last time to ride and walk through BTMRR, I got a lot of different random pics in the queue.










Another light fixture and you can see part of the mine train in the background.




















Thats it for this post from BTMRR. These next three days from Friday to Sunday, I wont be doing any updates to my TR since I am working at an Anime show in Sacramento from the morning to night. The next update will be on Monday. Thank you for reading my trip reports and have a nice day.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great update!  Love the light fixture pictures you got.  I am a tad worried you won't get back to DCA for your RSR ride


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Great update!  Love the light fixture pictures you got.  I am a tad worried you won't get back to DCA for your RSR ride



Thank you TK. Good thing that Sherry did that light fixture on the Community Board and it got me all excited to take some pictures of the light fixtures during my trip. You'll find out in a few more updates from my TR if we made it or not. I would assume that you already know that answer if we got on that day or not.


I'm about to do another update to my TR. I have some time to write up one more until the busy weekend. So stay tune for the next one.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 8*​
We left off at BTMRR and were in the queue waiting to get on the ride. But before we get to the pictures, I have heard rumors that BTMRR will be closing later this year for a long refurbishment. If the stories are true or not, it was a good idea to ride the original BTMRR just in case if it close later this year. Now back to BTMRR queue where my DB and V are in line waiting to get on BTMRR.

More different pictures of the queue before we got on the ride

























For people who dont know about these buildings at the end of BTMMR, these were original showcase buildings from the former Mine Train through Natures Wonderland.










Here comes one of the mine trains.















BTMRR sign





Another light fixture





Now almost towards the loading station










We were on the right hand side of the loading station and had to wait just about a minute until it was time to ride BTMRR. While we were waiting, I took some more different pictures around the station.

























The mine train came at the station and now we boarded it. I did videotape Big Thunder Mountain Railroad that day and here is the video that is on youtube:  Disneyland Big Thunder Mountain Railroad on August 14, 2012

It is so fun riding BTMRR at DL. I have ridden the one at the MK. When I compare both mountains at DL & the MK, the overall ride experience for me is DL while the MK version is the best looking mountain. Every time I ride DL BTMRR, I always look forward to the rainbow colored caverns when you enter the first tunnel. This is my personal preference of both mountains at DL and the MK. 

After getting off BTMRR, it was time to head on over to TL and use our FPs for Star Tours. It was barely past 11am that afternoon and it was almost time for our FPs for Radiator Springs Racers at DCA, but we had some time to go on over to Star Tours and head on over to DCA. So we left Frontierland and head on over to Tomorrowland.

More different pics on the way over to TL










Now at the Hub





While I was around the Hub, I stopped a little bit to get some pics of the flowers.










Now entering Tomorrowland





That is it for this post. I did say that the last update from this morning would be the last one, but I had some time to write up one last update to my trip report before the Anime show. Well find out what destinations we will be heading on Star Tours.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Thanks for sharing more wonderful shots again.

Have a great time at the Anime show.


----------



## tksbaskets

I loved the video on BTMM.  I don't know if I ever really paid a lot of attention to the old buildings/stores in the queue.  I appreciate the pictures and the DL trivia.

Hope you made it to RSR in time to use your FPs!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Thanks for sharing more wonderful shots again.
> 
> Have a great time at the Anime show.



Your welcome PiO. Glad that you like the latest update.

I did have a great time at the Sac Anime Show and made a lot of sales.




tksbaskets said:


> I loved the video on BTMM.  I don't know if I ever really paid a lot of attention to the old buildings/stores in the queue.  I appreciate the pictures and the DL trivia.
> 
> Hope you made it to RSR in time to use your FPs!



Thank you TK. I didn't know too much of the buildings right by the track at BTMRR for all these years until these last 10 years. It is a tribute to the Mine Train through Natures Wonderland and I would assume that they will leave the buildings if DL does a major revamped of the ride.

You will find out on the next update. Since I have been gone during the Sac Anime show this weekend, I haven't updated my TR. But I will have the next update tomorrow morning.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Hi Bret!  I'm all caught up on Sherry's TR, now I want to dive into yours.  I'm excited to see your latest pictures.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Hi Bret!  I'm all caught up on Sherry's TR, now I want to dive into yours.  I'm excited to see your latest pictures.



Hi Deej. Hope you enjoy these pictures.


The next update will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 9*​
We left off at the Hub heading on over to Torrowland to ride Star Tours since we have FPs at that time. It was a nice day that afternoon which the weather started to pick up that afternoon. The park crowd levels started to pick up with more and more people coming from MS to the Hub. But we werent planning on staying too long at DL since we have FPs to use at DCA for Radiator Springs Racers. It was cutting it close for the FPs but we had enough time to go on Star Tours and go on RSR that day. 

It was after 11am when we were heading on over to TL. But when we were about to enter TL, the DL band was coming out from the side of the Plaza Inn and Tomorrowland. 










Now we were on our way towards Star Tours and use our FPs that day.





When we passed by Astro Orbiter and Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster the wait time were in the 10 minute range which is accurate for a summertime at DL. 

Over at Star Tours entrance, the wait time for the stand-by line was 30 minutes. Good thing we had our FPs that day so we wouldnt have to wait in that long line. I know that DB and V wouldnt want to wait in that long line. 

While we were walking through the Star Tour FP queue, I got a few pics of the Star Speeder 1000 and of course C3PO and R2D2.




















A few more pics of the queue










We only had to wait about 5 minutes to get on Star Tours. Now it was time for our destinations of where we went during this trip. On the first part of the scene, we were leaving the Rebel Alliance hanger while we were stopped by two storm troopers. I was hoping to get the Darth Vader scene. But we got that scene instead. Our next destination was the planet Tatooine and we were in a middle of a Pod Race. We were passing through other pod racers and won the race. We left the planet Tatooine and got a transmission from Yoda to bring the Rebel spy safely to our next destination. For our next destination was to the planet Coruscant as we were in the middle of a battle between the Republic and the Separatists. We made it to our destination safely and delivered the spy safely. Than we got out of the Starspeeder 1000 and back in DL.

As we got off Star Tours, we started to head on out of the park since it was close to our time for our RSR FPs to be used. So we high tailed on out of DL and over to DCA. This is the time for all that wait that Tuesday morning during APEE at DCA and we finally get to use our FPs for RSR. This will be exciting to ride RSR after riding it during the preview in mid June. 

We were back at TL and see that the whole area around Star Tours, Astro Orbiter and BLAB  started to pick up that day with more and more guests.










Now we were back at TL and on our way out of the park. MS didnt look that busy as we were heading on out. As always, I got a few random pics of the buildings on MS as we were heading on out. It was a great opportunity to get more different pictures with the new lens.










Coke Corner















Good thing that it was only 11:20am when we were about to leave DL. Our times were at 11:30am to 12:30pm so it looks like we will have plenty of time to get on over to DCA and get on RSR.















I can never get tired of these light poles and fixtures on MS with the patriotic colors.





The Crystal Arcade looks great as always and is part of the Emporium store





Now entering Main Street Town Square which wasnt that crowded. 





While at MS TS, the DL band was passing heading back stage. Just a while ago they were at the Hub while we were heading into Star Tours.










Now we went under the MS station and were right by the turnstiles as we were about to head on out of DL and over to DCA. It was around 11:25am when we left DL and onto DCA. We made great time at DL for about an hour and a half. We got to go on Matterhorn Mountain, BTMRR and Star Tours. We got a lot done in such a short time and got on two of the rides that I wanted to ride at DL. 





The three of us left DL and heading on over to DCA to use our FPs. Thats it for this post and the next update will be what time we got in the queue for RSR.


----------



## tksbaskets

We love Star Tours.  Of course since DH would hurl on such a ride he goes over and defends the planet against Zurg while the guys and I ride Star Tours.  Always our magic morning destination.

I too love the lamppost with the patriotic buntings.  Did you make it to ride RSR with your FPs?


----------



## PrincessInOz

Another Star Tours fan.  I still have to experience the new simulations but it sounds fantastic!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> We love Star Tours.  Of course since DH would hurl on such a ride he goes over and defends the planet against Zurg while the guys and I ride Star Tours.  Always our magic morning destination.
> 
> I too love the lamppost with the patriotic buntings.  Did you make it to ride RSR with your FPs?



Star Tours is a fun ride ever since the update from last year. It was nice to ride both Star Tours at DL and DHS last year. They had a fun time riding it. I do remember that you and your sons rode Star Tours in the morning while your DH went on BLAB.

The lamppost are always neat during the summertime with the patriotic colors. You will find out if we made it or not at RSR on the next post.




PrincessInOz said:


> Another Star Tours fan.  I still have to experience the new simulations but it sounds fantastic!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



You will like Star Tours. Are you still planning on going to DL next year during the meet up at WDW in October? That is one ride that you will have to do at DL or you can ride it at DHS.

Your welcome.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 10*​
After going over to DL to go on some rides, it was time to head on over to DCA and use our FPs for RSR. We did have plenty of time that day to head on over to RSR since it was around 11:25am when we left DL. The day was quite nice and it was time to head on over to DCA to use our FPs for RSR.

 My DB and V were excited to ride RSR after I got FPs that morning. It was a long morning when I used part of my morning to get FPs for RSR which took an hour of my time. But it was worth it for them since I sacrifice part of my APEE so we can ride RSR. I was hoping to ride RSR that morning during APEE, but it would be nice to ride with them so I didnt have to ride it by myself. I could have rode RSR by myself with no problem since I am at the park solo. 

Lets get back to the TR.

We left DL around 11:25am and now at the esplanade. We are heading on over to DCA after being in DL part of the morning. The crowd levels around the esplanade were not that busy. But there were quite a number of people heading on in to DL. Good thing that we arent entering DL that afternoon. 











Over at the turnstiles didnt look that bad than DL, but it was a small wait to get into DCA.





Now passing through the turnstiles





It was semi busy around BVS with most of the guests entering the park. 










We just kept walking on over to Cars Land so we can use our RSR FP. I also remember to be at BVS later during the day so I can see Red Car News Boys and Instant Concert at PP. So I had a lot to do that day at DCA. 

Passing through the Carthay Circle Theater










Now we are entering Cars Land. It was nice to enter Cars Land that afternoon and hope that the wait time for RSR wont be that long. Since we have FPs for RSR, it should be a quick 5 to 10 minute wait time in the FP queue.
[img http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8282/7797772750_465e463cba_z.jpg[/img]

A few pics on the way until we got to the end of Radiator Springs





Fillmores Taste-In building





Tow Mater sign





Sarges Surplus Hut





It did started to get a little busy around the Cozy Cone and Flos V8 Café





Cozy Cone Motel sign





Flos V8 Café





Over at Luigis Flying Tires, the wait time was around 50 minutes which is quite long that afternoon. I was thinking of trying to get DB and V to go on LFT that day, but they didnt want to wait for over 30 minutes for LFT. So the only way to get on LFT that day was to come back later that day and hope that LFT will be in the 15 to 20 minute wait time when the park is closing at 11pm. You can tell from the line that was outside that it was going to be a 50 minute wait since going inside is a 40 minute wait from my experience during the preview back in June.





Passing by Ramones House of Body Art





Now passing through Radiator Springs Town Hall





Making a right turn towards RSR





We finally arrived at RSR entrance and see what the wait times was like that afternoon. When I looked at the times it was 100 minute wait time to get on RSR from the stand-by line which isnt that bad. But still for over an hour and a half wait time does seem like a long time. I was surprise to see that the single rider line wait time not posted. Sometimes the wait times for the single rider line can be unpredictable where it can be a 5 minute wait or an hour wait depends on the group of people that are in the stand-by queue and FP queue. It was also 12pm that time and we made it by half an hour from that walking from DL.




The RSR FP Distribution sign





A look at RSR track and some people waiting in the stand-by queue





We showed our FPs to the CM at the FP entrance queue and on our way. I did get a few pics of the signs on the FP queue where I didnt get to go through the RSR FP queue during the preview. 










Thats it for this post and the next time will be what car and side we will get on RSR.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Another fantastic update.  100 minute wait for stand-by?  I'm glad you got those FP.

Thanks for sharing.


And yes, I do plan to stop by DL and visit Carsland on the way to WDW next year.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Another fantastic update.  100 minute wait for stand-by?  I'm glad you got those FP.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> And yes, I do plan to stop by DL and visit Carsland on the way to WDW next year.



Thank you PiO. The 100 minute wait time for the standby queue wasn't that long as I expected. During the summertime, I have seen the wait time as long as 135+ minute wait time or longer. So this time around noon isn't as bad as it looks. Good thing we got those FP's that day and didn't have to wait in that long line. I was lucky to use part of my APEE to get the FP's or we would have to get on RSR later that day.

You and your family will love Cars Land a lot.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 11*​
We left off entering Radiator Springs Racers FP queue and on our way to ride RSR. We were all excited to ride RSR that day and hope that the wait time for RSR is not that long then the standby queue. The stand-by queue was 100 minute wait which was a long time that day, but that was nothing when you compare it 2+ hours during the opening month. Now that it slowed down this month which isnt a lot, but we didnt have to worry about it since we werent in the standby queue. 

Now back at the FP queue as we were heading on over to get on RSR. Here are some more pics of RSR that day.




















The standby queue was long that day





Another sign right on the queue





The people on the left side was the single rider queue which was long that afternoon





Stanley Oasis Water Tower




















Now we are handing our RSR FPs that I got that morning and now in the regular queue with the other guests.




















Now entering the loading area for RSR





When we entered the loading area, we were at the back of the car. I was hoping to get in the front, but it was fine to get on RSR. We were all excited to ride RSR that day after a long morning getting FPs and have to wait about 10 minutes to get on the ride. As always the ride experience was amazing and this was the 6th time to ride RSR. The one part that I was disappointed the most during the ride was the tractor tipping part which the tractors did not tip. I knew that there were a lot of problems with the AAs on RSR. I knew that there were a couple of times during the preview in June that RSR AAs had troubles.  We also got Luigis Casa Della Tires side which I was happy to get since my DB and V would like it a lot. When we raced the other car on the other side of the track we won the race which was great. 

I did videotape the ride while the three of us rode RSR that day. For you DISers  that would like to see the video here is the link: Radiator Springs Racers Luigis Side 8/14/12

As we got off the ride, my DB and V were so excited that they wanted to ride RSR again. But I told them if they are willing to wait for over 1 ½ hour in the standby queue they can do that or stand in the single rider line. They will consider riding RSR one day when they come back and the queue wont be that long.

When we were about on out of RSR, we had to stop at the photopass area and get our pic on RSR. As you can see that I had my video camera during the ride and I knew where the camera was located. You can see my DB in the middle and V on the right hand side in the back of the car.










We exited the photopass area and now heading on out of RSR. On the way out, I got a few more pics of Cadillac Range and around Radiator Springs.




















One of the cars racing as we were exiting RSR










The side of RS Town Hall





Thats it for this post and I will have some more pics from RSR exit then we will find out what we did after RSR.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Fantastic pictures of RS.  I love the colours in the rocks and every time you post a picture, I just marvel at how well Disney actually constructed the whole CarsLand.
Kudos to you - your pictures do it justice!


----------



## tksbaskets

Outstanding pictures.  I'm glad you all enjoyed your ride.  I especially like your ride picture!

Did your DB and V wait in the standy-by line for 90 minutes for another ride?  

Thanks for sharing - I enjoyed the video of your ride too.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Fantastic pictures of RS.  I love the colours in the rocks and every time you post a picture, I just marvel at how well Disney actually constructed the whole CarsLand.
> Kudos to you - your pictures do it justice!



Thank you PiO. Glad that the pictures turned out well with the lens and filter. It is completely different from using these items then the old ways that I have used during June.




tksbaskets said:


> Outstanding pictures.  I'm glad you all enjoyed your ride.  I especially like your ride picture!
> 
> Did your DB and V wait in the standy-by line for 90 minutes for another ride?
> 
> Thanks for sharing - I enjoyed the video of your ride too.



Thank you TK. It was nice to ride RSR that day and only had to wait for a few minutes to get on the ride. It would have been nice to get up front, but the back was no problem.

They didn't want to wait in a 90+ minute line so when they come back to the DLR, they will try to go back on RSR. I don't know what the wait time was like at Test Track when it opened in 1999, but I would guess that the wait time was really high just like RSR today. Maybe in a couple of years or next year that the wait time will shrink below an hour.

Glad you enjoyed the video. Out of my 3 videos on youtube, which one did you like the most?


The next update will be up shortly.


----------



## kylie71

Thanks for the update, Bret. Loved reliving Carsland through your pics!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kylie71 said:


> Thanks for the update, Bret. Loved reliving Carsland through your pics!



Thank you Lori. I am enjoying all your pics from Club 33 during your trip. I see on your signature below that you have a trip next year.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Double Post


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 12*​
We left off just getting off RSR. It was fun to ride RSR again, but it was good for my DB and V that they got to ride it that day. We were lucky that the wait time was only about 10 minutes to get on RSR that day with the FPs. It is hasnt been for the FPs, we would have to wait in the standby queue for over an hour and a half. We got Luigis side as the one that I was hoping to get. That was my favorite side when I ride RSR. 

While we were walking on out of RSR, I got a few more pics of RSR queue










I looked at the standby time for RSR and it was about 90 minutes when we left. The wait time shrink by 10 minutes, but 1 ½ is still a long wait time. 

When we exited RSR, it was around lunch time and we started to feel hungry after riding RSR. I asked DB and V if they were hungry and they were also hungry after riding RSR. So the closest restaurant in Cars Land was Flos V8 Café or the Cozy Cone Motel. Since I didnt eat at Flos V8 during the preview in June, this was a great opportunity to have lunch at Flos. Plus it gives me the opportunity to get pictures inside the restaurant since I didnt get to go inside in June. 

So we head on over to Flos V8 Café for lunch and I was so excited. I planned this from this morning when I got the FPs for RSR and hope that we got earlier times to ride RSR and come back to Flos for lunch. Now we are on our way to Flos V8 Café for lunch.

Got a few pictures on the way to Flos from Cars Land




















Now entering Flos V8 Café for lunch





When we entered the Flos, it was not that crowded. I was glad that it wasnt as busy as I have thought it would be since it is close to noon and there should have been quite a number of people to have lunch while they are in Cars Land. 

More pics from inside Flos V8 Café










A look at the menu




















Flos V8 Café menu










We had to wait a little bit until our order was ready. We got our food and went to the back side of the restaurant. There was a back side that has a view of RSR and the front which there is an outside eating area or at Doc Hudsons clinic building. We decided to eat at the back side since has a lot of great decorations.

My DB and V shared a plate together while I got my own plate. They had the Citrus Turkey Breast plate while I had the Pork Loin. There are also sides that came with the dish. We both had the roasted corn medley and the mashed potatoes.










The food was nice but it wasnt as great as I have thought from the reviews that I have been reading. The pork loin was a little dry without the cola sauce. My DB and V said the same thing with the citrus turkey breast where the meat was a little dry for them. For about $11.49 without the AP discount it was a little high for this dish. But since I have never eaten at Flos, it was a good opportunity to try the food. 

One day when I go back to Flos, I will have Flos Pie-O-Ramas or Classic Shake. 

A few more pictures of the restaurant while we were eating




















From the table










We finally was finished with our lunches and started to head on out of Flos. But while we were walking out, I had to get a few more pics of the light fixtures that I almost forgot to get while we were inside.

The light fixtures inside the restaurant










We left Flos V8 Café and now on to our next destination, but that will be another time and find out what we have done after eating at Flos and what kind of adventure we will do next.


----------



## Sherry E

That cactus picture at the top of your post looks like it could have easily been taken at the Wrigley Memorial & Botanical Gardens on Catalina Island instead of in Cars Land.  It's all cactus, all the time, in that garden!

The colored lights on the ceiling at Flo's were among my favorite Cars Land things when I was there.  It was interesting to see how the lights pulsated in time with the music that was being played!

Did your Catalina Island Visitors Guide ever arrive, and if so, did you show it to your DA?


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures of Flo's V-8 cafe!  It is disappointing that your meal wasn't better but good to know.  The price was a bit steep.

I continue to be amazed a the extensive detail in the themeing at CL.  Love the light fixtures too.

Adventure awaits!  Wonder what you'll be up to next?


----------



## usnuzuloose

I am all caught up! Phew! I don't know if I would have waited for FP's for the rides. DL is so different from so many years ago. But I am enjoying your experience. I love the Bobsleds and BTMRR.

Thanks! I felt like I was riding with you guys, so much fun!


----------



## Sherry E

usnuzuloose -

I merged your last two posts together.  Neither one of the posts was quoting anyone else's post and they were back to back, as well as being very short.  It seemed to make sense to merge them in this case.


----------



## PrincessInOz

That's a shame that the food wasn't as nice as you expected at Flo's.  Maybe it was an off-day.

Still, it looks great in there.  Seems to me to be straight out of the Diners of the 60's.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> That cactus picture at the top of your post looks like it could have easily been taken at the Wrigley Memorial & Botanical Gardens on Catalina Island instead of in Cars Land.  It's all cactus, all the time, in that garden!
> 
> The colored lights on the ceiling at Flo's were among my favorite Cars Land things when I was there.  It was interesting to see how the lights pulsated in time with the music that was being played!
> 
> Did your Catalina Island Visitors Guide ever arrive, and if so, did you show it to your DA?



When I looked at your pictures during your June preview at Cars Land, I knew that I had to get a picture of the cactus right at the queue of RSR. 

Flo's V8 Cafe had a lot of different light fixtures and very colorful in each different room from the front to the other dining rooms. The music was great that matched the theme of the building which was in the 60s. 

I did get the Catalina Island visitors Guide and it was very interesting. I didn't show my DA yet since she is so busy with work. But I will eventually show it to her later on when she has time. 

Thank you Sherry.




tksbaskets said:


> Great pictures of Flo's V-8 cafe!  It is disappointing that your meal wasn't better but good to know.  The price was a bit steep.
> 
> I continue to be amazed a the extensive detail in the themeing at CL.  Love the light fixtures too.
> 
> Adventure awaits!  Wonder what you'll be up to next?



Thank you TK. It was just a little disappointing of the food at Flo's, but overall the dining experience at the restaurant made up for it with all those decorations. At least I won't have to buy meals at Flo's, but I can still get desserts while I am there. For that price, I would rather get a burger or chicken at the other restaurants at DCA.

The Imagineers really did a great job with the theme of Cars Land and each characters buildings which represents them. Even though the restaurant sitting area wasn't part of the movie, they try to make it part of the buildings.

The next update will up later this morning.




usnuzuloose said:


> I am all caught up! Phew! I don't know if I would have waited for FP's for the rides. DL is so different from so many years ago. But I am enjoying your experience. I love the Bobsleds and BTMRR.
> 
> Thanks! I felt like I was riding with you guys, so much fun!



It was a long time to wait for RSR FP, but it was worth not waiting over an hour and a half that day in the standby queue. I did this for my DB and V so they can enjoy Radiator Springs Racers. So it was worth it. DL has changed over the years and I am hoping that you will go back one day. But you do have your WDW DISmeet next year with PiO, Alison, and the other DISers. 

Glad that you like the videos that I videotaped that day.




PrincessInOz said:


> That's a shame that the food wasn't as nice as you expected at Flo's.  Maybe it was an off-day.
> 
> Still, it looks great in there.  Seems to me to be straight out of the Diners of the 60's.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



The food wasn't as great as I have thought, but just as you said that it could have been an-off day. The sides were very nice on the plate. I think that the price should be under $10 for that meal. 

Flo's V8 Cafe looked great with all the decorations and fixtures. 

Thank you PiO.


The next post will be up shortly so stay tune for what we did after Flo's.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 13*​
We left off at Flos V8 Café where we had lunch that afternoon after riding Radiator Springs Racers. I was so looking forward to eating at Flos after not eating at the restaurant during the preview in June. When we finished our food, it was not as great as I have thought. At least I got to try the food at Flos V8 Café. When I come back to Anaheim in November, I will try to remind myself to have a pie at Flos since it was too early in the afternoon to get a dessert. 

When we left Flos V8 Café, my DB and V wanted to look at the stores at Cars Land since we are in the area. They were considering going back to the room to rest up. I was kind of surprise to hear that they wanted to rest up. I asked if they wanted to continue to stay in the parks, but they needed a rest after a long morning and afternoon. This is what I mostly do in the afternoon when I am in the park. Mostly I quit and go back to the room around noon to 1pm, but I am not going to force them to stay in the park just like when I tried to get them to get multiple park hopper days for their tickets. 

We now started to go around the stores in Cars Land. First they wanted to see Sarges Surplus Hut so we head in that direction first. I was going to ask if they wanted to go to Ramones or Lizzies store. So we head on over to Sarges Surplus. 

While we were around the middle of Radiator Springs, we saw that LFT queue was still at 50 minute wait time. So there was no way they would want to wait at LFT for 50 minutes. 





Before we head on over to Sarges Surplus Hut, I wanted to go and see what the lines were like at the Cozy Cone Motel. As for my previous experience at the Cozy Cone Motel were not that good on the first day of the preview which I waited about half an hour in the popcorn queue just to get popcorn. My DA was not happy with my decision to wait that long. Im still getting lashed by my DA every time I talked about the Cozy Cone Motel and waiting half an hour in the queue. Lets get back to the TR and not talk about waiting time. We head on over to the Cozy Cone Motel and see that the queues for all five cones were not that long. I was surprised to see that the lines were not that long. It just shows you how much of a difference from June to August where there were long lines and now there is no one.











While we were around the Cozy Cone Motel, I went to see if they have the souvenir cone cups. On Monday when we got to the resort, we saw some people that have the souvenir cups. I was kind of surprise to see the souvenir cups that day since there were reports that the cups were gone on the first week for the summertime and Disney had to order more cups for the summertime. But when I looked at the counter windows, they didnt have any souvenir cone cups available. I wasnt shocked that they didnt have any left, but I was hoping that there would be some available that day after seeing them on Monday. I could have got one on Monday, but we just got in that day and there was no point of rushing in to get one. 

After looking around at the Cozy Cone Motel, we head on over to Sarges Surplus Hut. It was just a toy store with Cars characters. They did have some other Cars merchandise, but the other two stores have pins and CL merchandise.





After going in Sarges Surplus Hut, we started to head on over to the next store which is Ramones House of Body Art. So we head on back into Radiator Springs.





Another light fixture at Cars Land





It wasnt as crowded during that afternoon. I thought it was going to busy at Flos and Cozy Cone since it was lunch time, but that wasnt the case that day.















We entered the store and we looked around at the merchandise. Just like the last time I was here in June, they had all the same Cars Land merchandise and didnt have any AP exclusive merchandise. I was hoping that there would be some exclusive AP merchandise at Ramones House of Body Art and it looks like I was wrong. But my DB and V looked around at the store to see what is there to buy.

Light fixture inside Ramones House of Body Art store















My DB and V bought a few items at Ramones store which were shirts or RSR and key chains. We did save a little money thanks to my AP discount. They were happy with the purchases from Ramones and now we started to leave the store and head on over to Lizzies Curios shop





We didnt stay too long at Lizzies store since it was the pin store. I knew that they werent too interested in pins so we just stayed in there for a while until we start on heading out of Cars Land and back to BVS.















We now leaving Cars Land and heading on back to BVS together. I went with them since they are interested in going to the Elias & Company store at BVS to see what there is to look at and possibly buy. I knew that they would look at the store and see what to get. It was also a good opportunity for me to do some things around BVS like riding the Red Car Trolley. But well get to that later on and back to the three of us leaving Cars Land.





It was quite busy around Cars Land when we left, but now it was time to head on back to BVS. The Carthay Circle Theater looks great every time I see it.










Now a few more pics around BVS as we were heading on over to the Elias & Company store





A look at Hollywood Land










Now we head on over to the Elias & Company store. 





Thats it for this post and we will see what we did in the store and afterwards.


----------



## tksbaskets

Nice update!  Sounds like you had fun shopping in the new stores in CL.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Nice update!  Sounds like you had fun shopping in the new stores in CL.



I actually didn't do any shopping at the three stores in Cars Land. I was hoping to find AP merchandise at CL, but the stores didn't carry any of those merchandise. I did buy some stuff at the Elias & Company store that day.


I will have the next update tonight so stay tune.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 14*​
We left off at BVS where we did a lot that day. We got to ride RSR that afternoon and had lunch at Flos V8 Café. Plus my DB and V did some shopping at the stores in Cars Land. Now we are back at Buena Vista Street to go to the Elias & Company store since my DB and V have decided to call it for the afternoon since they want to get some rest. For me, I decided to stay at the parks a little longer to do watch some shows. 

Now we were entering the Elias & Company store where my DB and V wanted to get some more gifts while we are around BVS. Just like at Cars Land, V looked through the store to see what she likes. They did buy some items at Ramones and this time at Elias & Company, they bought a few more merchandise. They bought some more shirts and hats for their family and friends. I did buy some stuff at the store which I bought the Cars Land music CD which I was excited to get. I really wanted to get the CD after not getting it during the June trip. Some days, I have been listening to the CD while I am on my CPU.  Just like last time they handed me their money so I can save them on my AP discount. I always try to help out my party members to save them some money on buying the merchandise or food at the DLR. 

V likes to shop and she did spend some time in the store to look at everything and see what has her eye. The thing that she was interested the most was the Dooney and Bourke bags. I remember that my DB bought one of those bags back at WDW last year which costs over $300. But this time, there wasnt one that caught her eye. But she did like those bags at the store. 

While they were shopping, I got some pics of the light fixtures at the Elias & Company store




















After they got their stuff at the Elias & Company store, they went back to the room while I stayed at the parks to do my other things that I wanted to do. I will get to that later on during the posts. I can understand that they wanted to go back to the room and rest up after a long morning at the parks. We did get to do a lot of different rides and activities. I would have done the same thing and go back to the room to rest up for nighttime, but I had to see the two shows this trip in which they might not be running during the Holiday season in November when I go back. So I stayed in the park.

When we parted ways at Elias & Company store, I head on back to the Hub at BVS to see the Red Car News Boys. I have not seen this show yet since it wasnt running during the preview. So I was looking forward to seeing it. So I head on over to the Carthay Circle Theater where they are playing.











The show started already so I rushed over to the show. It was semi busy around the Carthay Circle Theater during the show. I was looking forward to this show as it was one of the two shows that I wanted to see during the trip. Here are pictures from Red Car News Boys show at 1pm. 



















































Now Mickey appears in the show













































Thats it for this post and I will have more from Red Car News Boys show tomorrow.


----------



## ACDSNY

Alrighty I'm finally caught up again, nice update.  We had a decent breakfast of scrambled eggs, bacon, potatos and biscut at Flo's V8 on Wed morning.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Catching up as well.  Love all the details you've captured in your pictures.

It sounds like DB and his GF had a good time shopping.  Hope you did too.


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> Alrighty I'm finally caught up again, nice update.  We had a decent breakfast of scrambled eggs, bacon, potatos and biscut at Flo's V8 on Wed morning.



Thank you Angela. Glad that you had a good breakfast at Flo's V8 Cafe during your trip.




PrincessInOz said:


> Catching up as well.  Love all the details you've captured in your pictures.
> 
> It sounds like DB and his GF had a good time shopping.  Hope you did too.




Thank you PiO.

They did have a great time shopping, but i didn't buy anything during that time since there wasn't anything special that I wanted to get

The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 15*​
I left off at BVS watching Red Car News Boys show. It was a nice show with the Red Car Trolley in the background and they sing and dance to authentic period tunes of the 1920s/30s-era. My DB and V went back to the room to rest up while I stayed at the parks to watch the show as well as another show that day. But I will get to that later on. Now lets get back to the show.



















































Mickey and the rest of the News Boys left off in the Red Car Trolley and the show was over.





After the show was over I started to head on over to Paradise Pier to see the next show which was Instant Concert. Goofy is the conductor of the concert and use the WoC fountains as part of a daytime show. I thought it would be fun to check out, but it was cutting close since it started around the same time as Red Car News Boys show. So I head on over to PP.





Over at Cars Land, it was still busy but not super busy.





Now I was at PP and see if instant Concert show is over or not.










The Instant Concert show was already over at PP, so I had to come back later in the afternoon to see the show. While I was around PP, I decided to get a few pics while I was in the area.





Also I saw my favorite spot to see WoC at night. As for the people who dont know the secret spot in the blue section right at the green fire hydrant. For the last two years, this is my prime spot to see WoC. The good thing about this spot is that you dont have to wait a long time to get a spot and you can exit PP faster than being up front. I like this spot is that I can videotape WoC and get much of it as possible and I wont get my cameras wet. I knew that I was going to get this spot at night unless someone knows this spot really well and would wait as long as 1+ hour just for it. I have gotten this spot almost all the time with about 30 to hour wait time. It does seem long just for this spot, but I really like this spot the best since I havent done the yellow and dining area in a long time. I might do the dining package in November when my DA and I eat at the Carthay Circle Restaurant for dinner. 

That reminds me that I need to make a reservation at the CCR 60 days in advance so it looks like that I will have to call it in about 10 days. I cant wait to eat at the CCR on my next DL trip.











A look at MFWoT or MFWoD





While I was in the area, I got pictures of the flowers around the viewing area as well as the light tower.

























Thats it for this post and I will have the next update tomorrow of what I did that day at DCA.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> *Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 15*​
> I left off at BVS watching Red Car News Boys show. It was a nice show with the Red Car Trolley in the background and they sing and dance to authentic period tunes of the 1920s/30s-era. My DB and V went back to the room to rest up while I stayed at the parks to watch the show as well as another show that day. But I will get to that later on. Now lets get back to the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey and the rest of the News Boys left off in the Red Car Trolley and the show was over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the show was over I started to head on over to Paradise Pier to see the next show which was Instant Concert. Goofy is the conductor of the concert and use the WoC fountains as part of a daytime show. I thought it would be fun to check out, but it was cutting close since it started around the same time as Red Car News Boys show. So I head on over to PP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over at Cars Land, it was still busy but not super busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I was at PP and see if instant Concert show is over or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Instant Concert show was already over at PP, so I had to come back later in the afternoon to see the show. While I was around PP, I decided to get a few pics while I was in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I saw my favorite spot to see WoC at night. As for the people who dont know the secret spot in the blue section right at the green fire hydrant. For the last two years, this is my prime spot to see WoC. The good thing about this spot is that you dont have to wait a long time to get a spot and you can exit PP faster than being up front. I like this spot is that I can videotape WoC and get much of it as possible and I wont get my cameras wet. I knew that I was going to get this spot at night unless someone knows this spot really well and would wait as long as 1+ hour just for it. I have gotten this spot almost all the time with about 30 to hour wait time. It does seem long just for this spot, but I really like this spot the best since I havent done the yellow and dining area in a long time. I might do the dining package in November when my DA and I eat at the Carthay Circle Restaurant for dinner.
> 
> That reminds me that I need to make a reservation at the CCR 60 days in advance so it looks like that I will have to call it in about 10 days. I cant wait to eat at the CCR on my next DL trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A look at MFWoT or MFWoD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was in the area, I got pictures of the flowers around the viewing area as well as the light tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats it for this post and I will have the next update tomorrow of what I did that day at DCA.





*Bret -*

I took the post that you said was a double post and merged it with the one just before it.  

Very nice photos!  I always love seeing colorful flowers.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Oooh.  That Red Car News Boys show looks like a lot of fun.  Nice pics of the flowers.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
I just love your photos of the newsboy show with Mickey.  They are just great with the cable car!

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret -*
> 
> I took the post that you said was a double post and merged it with the one just before it.
> 
> Very nice photos!  I always love seeing colorful flowers.



Thank you Sherry




PrincessInOz said:


> Oooh.  That Red Car News Boys show looks like a lot of fun.  Nice pics of the flowers.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



The Red Car News Boys show is a nice show while you are in BVS. It is very neat that they use the Red Car Trolley as part of the show.

Thank you PiO.




tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> I just love your photos of the newsboy show with Mickey.  They are just great with the cable car!
> 
> TK



Glad you like the photos from Red Car News Boys show TK. It would have been nice if I videotaped the show, but pictures was the next best thing. 

The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 16*​
I left off at PP after finding out that Instant Concert at PP was over. So I had to come back later during the day to watch Instant Concert. A while ago I watch Red Car News Boys at BVS. Now that Instant Concert wont be until 3pm, I had some time to kill until it was time to head on back to PP to see Instant Concert. I did get some pictures of the flowers around PP which Deej likes to see all the time. Lets get back to the TR.

After finding out that Instant Concert wasnt until later during the day, I decided to head on back to BVS and ride the Red Car Trolley since I havent rode it all day today. I cant believe I havent ridden it for two days now and it would be a good opportunity to ride the Red Car Trolley while I was in DCA. So I head on back to BVS.






Flower around the light tower





While I was walking down back to BVS, there was some tape on the side of the path, I would assume that this tape was for the parade route where the people can be in that area.










Now back at BVS. I was thinking of riding the Red Car Trolley at the front of BVS, but I decided to get on it at the Carthay Circle Theater.





The red Car Trolley was right by the information center and I decided to get on it while I am in the area.










I just made it in time and now I finally get to ride the Red Car Trolley. This was one of my goals during this trip which I was excited to ride it. I didnt get to ride it during the preview on June since they were not running them during the preview. This time I get to ride it which was exciting. 

Unfortunately the Red Car Trolley was heading on back to the front of BVS instead of going towards Hollywood Land. But I decided to ride it that day. I was thinking of re-boarding the Red Car Trolley and head on over to Hollywood Land at the Tower of Terror area. 

Here are some pics inside the Red Car Trolley















Heading on over to the main entrance of BVS in the Red Car Trolley










I got off the Red Car Trolley and was back at the front entrance of BVS. At first, I thought about riding it towards Hollywood Land, but I change my plans and decided to go back to DL and go on some rides that I didnt do during the trip.

The Red Car Trolley at the front entrance of BVS










I had to get a few more pics of the flowers while I was around the area





A look down towards BVS and you can see the dedication plaque





After taking some pictures around BVS, I head on out of DCA and now over to DL. But first I had to go through the esplanade and back over to DL. The turnstiles at DL wasnt as bad a while ago when I was with my DB and V. So I head on over to DL.





Some flowers right by the turnstile entrance to DL which is right at the monorail column





Now Im back in DL and now off to the MS station to ride the DLRR. I always have to ride the DLRR which is one of my favorite rides at DL.





It was only 1:30pm that day which I had some time until it was time to head on back to DCA





MS wasnt as busy since it wasnt time for Mickeys Soundsational Parade which started at 4pm. But there were some people in line for the characters around GMwML and the Disney Showcase store. The Horse-drawn Street Car just pulled into Town Square.





Now heading up to the MS station





A few pictures of the MS station while I was waiting for the next train.















Thats it for this post at the MS station and I will have more from the DLRR and where I will get off next which you will have to find out on the next update.


----------



## tksbaskets

I love all the different modes of transportation at Disney.  Thanks for posting the pictures from the inside of the trolley.  What a beautiful day and great pictures!

TK


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great pics of the trolley.

We have 'trams' in Melbourne and the old style trams are very similar to the trolley.  But the driver has his own compartment that is blocked off from the riding public....security reasons.  The old style trams are now a tourist attraction and are free of charge.  Surprisingly, their livery colours are also red, albeit a darker red!  


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## usnuzuloose

I love the red trolley. What are they singing about. The pictures are wonderful.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> I love all the different modes of transportation at Disney.  Thanks for posting the pictures from the inside of the trolley.  What a beautiful day and great pictures!
> 
> TK



Disney is really good with all the different modes of transportation at the Disney parks from the Railroad, Monorail, Boats, vehicles, boats, etc. It was really nice to ride the Red Car Trolley during my trip last month. After leaving the DLR, I should have rode the Red Car Trolley all the way towards Hollywood Land. Now on my next trip, that is a must do for me to ride the Red Car Trolley all the way.

The day was nice and warm. It must have been in the 80s that time. Thank you TK.




PrincessInOz said:


> Great pics of the trolley.
> 
> We have 'trams' in Melbourne and the old style trams are very similar to the trolley.  But the driver has his own compartment that is blocked off from the riding public....security reasons.  The old style trams are now a tourist attraction and are free of charge.  Surprisingly, their livery colours are also red, albeit a darker red!
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Thank you PiO.

I would say that I will like to ride the tram in Melbourne.




usnuzuloose said:


> I love the red trolley. What are they singing about. The pictures are wonderful.



The Red Car Trolley is very nice to ride in. I regret that I didn't ride it all the way towards Hollywood Land. But i will ride it in November. They were singing tales of arriving to the west coast more of a man with suitcase and a dream just like Walt Disney. They have those shows on youtube if you want to check it out. 

Thank you Usnuz.


The next post will be up tomorrow. Glad that football season has started today and glad that the 49ers won today.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 17*​
I left off at the MS station getting to ride the DLRR. Every time I come to DL or MK at WDW, I always have to ride the railroad. I am guy who like the trains when I was a little kid and still love the railroads at both parks. 

I head on over to the right hand side of the station where the steam engine is at the station is the closest. While I was waiting for the DLRR to approach the MS station, I got a few pictures while waiting of the train.

A light fixture at MS station





Monorail Orange passing through the esplanade





Finally the train arrived and it was the Ward Kimball engine #5 with the excursion car set. 










I boarded the excursion car set and I got a few pictures of the car while I was sitting. 





I did get another light fixture while I was in the excursion car which people do forget about.





So I rode the DLRR all the way towards NOS station. But I decided not to exit the train and get off at the station. So I just stayed on board and head on over to the next station which is Mickeys Toon Town Depot. 

A few pictures from the NOS station on the other side of the tracks















Another light fixture at NOS 





When we left NOS station we passed through CC which wasnt that crowded that day. But there was a long line for Splash Mountain.





A look the loading station at The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh





I rode the DLRR all the way to MTT depot and I decided to ride the train all the way towards Tomorrowland to ride a specific ride that I always go on. For people that have read my previous TR, I think you know what ride I will be doing next. But I will get to that later on. 

Another light fixture at the MTT Depot station





Now leaving MTT Depot and heading on over to Tomorrowland station. On the way over to TL, I got a few more pics of MTT as you can see through the entrance.










Passing by IASW





I was at the TL station and decided to get off the DLRR and head on over to my favorite ride which is the monorail for the people that dont know about me. I like to ride the monorail which is my favorite ride at DL or WDW. I always like to ride the monorail to look at BVS during the construction. Now that it is over, I still go on the monorail to see all the different things at the DLR.

So I head on over to the TL Monorail station





Just passing by Autopia which is close to the entrance of the TL RR station










Now I am at the TL Monorail entrance and about to ride the monorail. Over at the Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage the wait time was around 40 minutes which is a long wait, but the FNSV is a slow loading ride so it does take a while to get on the submarines.





Walking up towards the TL station and you can see the FNSV loading dock as well as a nice view of the Matterhorn. I also saw that Monorail Blue or Mandy they call it with the face at the front cabin. So I had to walk a little faster to get on Monorail Blue.















I just got to the TL station as when Monorail Blue pulled up to the station. So I was going to make it on the monorail. 





Thats it for this post and I will have pictures from the monorail on the next post.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I love that you always take the trouble to grab shots of all the tranportation at the parks.  And its nice to see them all grouped like this in the one post.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> I love that you always take the trouble to grab shots of all the tranportation at the parks.  And its nice to see them all grouped like this in the one post.  Thanks for sharing.



Thank you PiO. There is something about the transportation at the Disney parks which makes them so special. 


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 18*​
I left off by entering the Tomorrowland Monorail station where Monorail Blue or other people would call it Mandy with the Cars theme face on the front cabin. The monorails that were running that day were Monorail Blue and Mono rail Orange. This is the ride that I have to do every time no matter what when I am at DL. I rode the monorail at least one time during my vacations at DL when it was running. 

I boarded Monorail Blue at the end at car 5 which is all the way back. I mostly try to get in the cabin or the back cabin of the monorail, but with no other group members I decided to ride in the regular car. I was in the back with a few people which was nice that it wasnt that crowded. I would prefer to have it by myself but It was okay to be with other people.

Now heading on over to the Downtown Disney Monorail station and back to the Tomorrowland station. Here are some pics from the Monorail Blue.





Passing through Hojo





Now entering DCA where it was semi busy that day around Hollywood Land




















Now passing through Buena Vista Street on Monorail Blue. The last time I seen BVS from the monorail is when it was during the preview which there were walls that prevented the guests from passing through BVS and the stores. Talk about a big difference from a few months ago when it was closed off now it looks very nice with the people walking through the streets.










Passing through Condor Flats










Approaching the DTD station





Monorail Blue approached the DTD station and there were quite a number of people that were at the station to head on over to DL. I decided to stay on board Monorail Blue so I can get back to DL. I thought about getting off at DTD and take some pictures around the area, but then I head to walk through security check point with my bag and I didnt want to do that so I just stayed on board. I was going to stay on the monorail anyway so I can get some pics of DL.

Monorail Blue left the DTD station and heading on back to DL. More pictures from Monorail Blue heading on back to Tomorrowland.















Now approaching Tomorrowland and Monorail Orange was still at the TL Monorail station










A look at Matterhorn Mountain from the monorail. You can see a mountain climber on top of the Matterhorn which is so nice to see. 















Now approaching the TL Monorail station





I exited the monorail since we have to exit from TL. You can always ride the monorail round trip from the TL station and back. But when you are coming from DTD, you have to exit from the TL station no matter what.





Another look at the FNSV and the Matterhorn





The seagulls still on the buoy at the FNSV lagoon





I got a few more pics of the Matterhorn while I was in the area.










After looking at the Matterhorn, I looked on my phone and see that it was around 2:05pm and I thought it was almost time to head on back to DCA and see Instant Concert at PP. So I am now heading on out of DL and over to DCA. 

Thats it for this post and I will have more that day and what will be next.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


>




The Monorail reminds me of a whale!  The angle of the Monorail that you captured makes it look to me like a whale's head is coming down the track.





mvf-m11c said:


> Another look at the FNSV and the Matterhorn



I really like this picture ^^ a lot.  It's composed very nicely, with the Matterhorn, Nemo Subs, some trees to add a bit of greenery, the water, etc.  It's great!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> The Monorail reminds me of a whale!  The angle of the Monorail that you captured makes it look to me like a whale's head is coming down the track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this picture ^^ a lot.  It's composed very nicely, with the Matterhorn, Nemo Subs, some trees to add a bit of greenery, the water, etc.  It's great!



I was going to say the same thing that the front and back side of the monorails looked like a whales head coming down the track.

Glad that you like that picture of the Matterhorn and the FNSV.


The next post will be up shortly


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 19*​
We left off at the Tomorrowland Monorail station while I went a round trip around the DLR. I always have to ride the monorail when I am at DL since it is my favorite ride and I still havent gotten tired of riding it all the time. I could have got back on again and go around the resort, but now I am heading on back to DCA to see Instant Concert at PP. Now lets get back to the trip report.

I just finished riding the monorail and getting some pictures of the Matterhorn on the Tomorrowland side. It was a nice day and the weather was starting to pick up in the mid 80s. It was still early to head on over to DCA and see the 3pm Instant Concert show at PP, so I had some time at DL to do some things before I head on over to DCA. 

I didnt know what I wanted to do while I was in DL, but I did know that it was getting warm and I was sweating like a pig that afternoon with the heat and carrying my bag with my camera equipment. It is not easy to carry a bag full of lens and other stuff that I always bring to the parks. I have been at the DLR since 6:30am and I was getting tired and my legs started to hurt since I dont stay this long at the park. Mostly I am in the room resting up for the nighttime shows and I know that this is the only time to see Instant Concert at DCA since I used most of my time in the morning with my DB and V to get as many rides as possible that morning. 

I left Tomorrowland and now heading on over to MS Hub where it wasnt quite busy that afternoon. Mostly it is busy this time of the day with most of the guests at DL, but with DCA and Cars Lands it did take part of the guests from DL over to DCA which is a good thing for DCA.











Over in front of Sleeping Beauty Castle, I can see Mary Poppins and Bert with the Pearly Band.





While I was in the area at the Hub, I decided it was time to get a nice cold dessert and what better place to get one is at the Tiki Juice Bar at Adventureland. I have got a Dole Whip Soft Serve in the afternoon in the past in the afternoon, but mostly I always have to get one at night to complete my day. But since it was warm and I started to sweat a lot, I decided to get soft serve. I was hoping that the queue for the Tiki Juice Bar wont be that long that day. But I knew that in afternoon the Tiki Juice Bar queue can be as long as 20 minutes or even longer both sides. Both sides is that one is from the outside of Adventureland and the other side is in the waiting area at the Enchanted Tiki Room. 

I head on over to Adventureland and see if the queue for the Tiki Juice Bar is that long that day or not.





When I got to the Tiki Juice Bar, the wait time was a little long. I looked at the wait time on Mousewait app and see that it was only a 10 minute wait, but when I looked at it closely it was about a 15 minute wait time. So I just waited in the queue since I still have some time to head on over to DCA for the Instant Concert show. 

A light fixture right by the Tiki Juice Bar





While I was waiting in the queue and about to order my dole whip, there was a big group in front of me and they almost took 5 minutes to order their dole whip. I didnt want to get all that angry or upset with that many people in front of me, but every time they changed their minds of what they want to get. But the bad part about it is when they finally got all their orders they stayed in the area to eat right by the counter. I didnt like how they waited in that area to have their dole whips. I couldnt even order my Dole whip since they were blocking the counter. The CM asked them to move since they are blocking the counter and they finally moved. I was not too happy about that group that took that long to order their Dole Whip and waited blocking the counter where to order. But I didnt want to be bothered by a little thing that day so I just forgot about it.

As always when I am at the Tiki Juice Bar, I got a Dole Whip Soft Serve which is amazing. 





I took my Dole Whip Soft Serve on my left hand and ate it on the way out of DL. A few times while I was exiting DL, I put the spoon in the soft serve and used my DSLR while exiting. The park was didnt seem that busy that day while I was in MS.





It was about 2:25pm that day so I had time to head on over to DCA















While I was exiting the park, I had to get the flowers at the flower bed where the Christmas tree or giant pumpkin is located at Main Street Town Square.





I was in MS TS on the way out,I realized that I havent seen The Voices of Liberty show at Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln. This show is actually from EPCOT American Adventure Pavilion at WDW. I was thinking of seeing it that day, but I had plans to head on back to DCA to see Instant Concert. I was not happy of not seeing that show, but I will have some chance to see it at WDW next month if they are still running it at EPCOT.





I went underneath the MS station and about to head on out of DL and back to DCA. I went back and forth from DCA to DL and back and forward. 





I exited DL and head on back to DCA. The esplanade wasnt that busy.





When I got in DCA, I started to head on over to PP and see Instant Concert. I still had plenty of time until it was 3pm, but I just head on over there to make sure that I got a good view of the show. Buena Vista Street was semi busy where it wasnt walkable.










Another look at the Carthay Circle Theater










When I got to PP viewing area, the show wasnt until 3pm. But I got there around 15 minute before the show started so I just waited around PP until it was time for the show. I sat on a park bench right underneath an umbrella while I was waiting until it was 3pm. I got out my iPad and see how everything was on the boards that afternoon. 

When it was close to show time at 3pm, Goofy made his way towards the left side and was in a suit all ready to conduct for Instant Concert. This was one of the two shows at DCA that I wanted to see from the trip reports that I have read and other websites. This show is like a daytime version of WoC without the color water, mist screen video and pyro technics. Here are some pics that I took during the show. I didnt video tape it since I wanted to take pictures of the show.



































Instant Concert was over. Just as expected when I first heard about the show is that they just used the water fountains on the WoC platform which is nothing that special. It was a nice side show to stop by and see on a nice day at DCA. It doesnt draw too many people in PP to see, but it was entertaining to watch Instant Concert. 

After seeing the show, it was time to head on back to the room and rest up for the night. It was a long day today and I needed a rest after doing so much in one day. 

Thats it for this post and I will have more from leaving DCA that afternoon. Who knows, I might go stop at the shops on the way out or even ride the Red Car Trolley while exiting the park.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> A light fixture right by the Tiki Juice Bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instant Concert was over. Just as expected when I first heard about the show is that they just used the water fountains on the WoC platform which is nothing that special. It was a nice side show to stop by and see on a nice day at DCA. It doesnt draw too many people in PP to see, but it was entertaining to watch Instant Concert.
> 
> .



The light fixture picture at the Tiki bar is great and I simply LOVE that you captured Goofy in mid jump.  It would have been a fun show if you were just walking by but it sounds like it was not worth hoofing it over from DL for.

Was the Dole Whip tasty?  I like those too.

TK


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> I was going to say the same thing that the front and back side of the monorails looked like a whales head coming down the track.
> 
> Glad that you like that picture of the Matterhorn and the FNSV.
> 
> 
> The next post will be up shortly



Well, since you and I were both thinking the same thing - that the Monorail looks like a whale's head coming down the track, allow me to insert a very bad, very silly, very obvious, joke here...






...Wait for it....







Maybe, instead of calling it the Monorail, we should call it...the Monowhale!!










I'm just cracking myself up over here  - don't mind me!


----------



## tksbaskets

Good one Sherry!  _The people in the other office wonder why I'm laughing BTW...._


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> The light fixture picture at the Tiki bar is great and I simply LOVE that you captured Goofy in mid jump.  It would have been a fun show if you were just walking by but it sounds like it was not worth hoofing it over from DL for.
> 
> Was the Dole Whip tasty?  I like those too.
> 
> TK



When I watched Instant Concert at PP, it was okay. It was not worth waiting around PP for since there are other times during the day to see the show. It's not the same when you watch WoC at night where there are color while it is just plain like the Bellagio fountains in Las Vegas.

The Dole Whip was good like always. I needed one that day after a long day at the parks and while it was warm that day.


You and I think alike Sherry when you said Monowhale. When I look at the Mark VII Monorails they look like a Monowhale while going down the track.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 20*​
We left off at PP where I watch Instant Concert. It is more of a daytime WoC show without the color, video mist screen and pyrotechnics. It was okay but it wasnt something that I would do again unless it is the actual WoC show at night which is always amazing. Speaking of WoC, I still have that night at 9pm which my DB, V and I will be seeing the show and also I get to use my Glow with the Show Ears that my friend bought for me a couple of months ago. I was so excited to use my ears that night after watching videos on youtube about the glow with the show ears which interacts with WoC. I also heard that it also interacts with other parts of the lands at the DLR and the rides. Now back to the TR which I am about to head on out of the park and back to the room.

I was at PP after watching Instant Concert and I was heading on back to Best Western Anaheim Inn where I will rest up until it is time to head on back to DCA for dinner at 6:30pm at Wine Country Trattoria. I am looking forward to WCT after reading a trip report from Kim (kmedina). But first, I needed to head on back to the room and rest up after a long day at the parks since I was here at 6:30am. It was 3:10pm when Instant Concert was over and I only had about an hour or two to rest up until dinnertime.

When I left PP, I had to get some pictures on the way out towards BVS. The day was getting warm which was in the mid 80s that afternoon and I just cant take staying outside that day at the park until I change my clothes. 

MFWoD or MFWoT which a lot of people would call it.





Leaving PP viewing





While I was walking on out of PP and over to BVS, I thought about riding the Red Car Trolley one more time before I left that day. There were some other opportunities to ride the Red Car Trolley during the trip and come back later during the day or go back on it on Wednesday. But I decided it was time to rest up and get all my equipment and join up with my DB and V at BWAI.

Walking down that day wasnt as busy as I would have thought. Sometimes the people in the park are at Cars Land or Paradise Pier to go on the rides while places around WCT are not that busy.










A look at Cars Land while I was exiting DCA. It wasnt as busy over at Cars Land. I knew that RSR and LFT were at least 40+ minute wait time that day so I didnt even bother going through Cars Land since I wanted to get on out of the park.










I was back at Buena Vista Street and I decided to head on out of the park instead of catching the Red Car Trolley since I wanted to rest up that day. It was not that busy around BVS which there were quite a number of people at the Storytellers Statue which the guests are getting a picture while others are getting pictures with Mickey right by the Elias & Company store.





More different pictures of the BVS buildings while I was exiting the park















The Chamber of Commerce building or actually the Guest Relations building at DCA










Exiting the turnstiles and now leaving DCA





I finally left the esplanade and back to BWAI to rest up for a while until it was time for the three of us to head on back to DCA that night and have dinner and see WoC. I have spent about 9 hours in the DLR from APEE to 3:30pm which is a long day to be at the park. This was the first time that I have stayed in the park for that long since last September during my one day trip to the DLR during the Halloween season. The three of us got to do a lot that day and I accomplished a lot of my goals of seeing Red Car News Boys and Instant Concert. We got to go on all of my regular rides at DL and DCA. 

I got back to the room around 3:30pm and my DB and V were just resting up in the room on the bed watching TV while I was dragging myself. I was tired from all the walking and carrying the bag around the park. But I didnt mind at all since I wanted to have a bag to carry things around with me if I needed it. After getting back to the room, I took a shower and changed my clothes into new ones for the nighttime. After getting out of the shower, I rested up for an hour until it was around 6pm so we can head on back to DCA.

I really needed that rest after a long day walking in the parks since I dont stay in the park that long. 

It was around 5:45pm that day and I took an hour nap at the room with DB and V. When I got up, we packed all of our bags and started to head on out of the room and back to the park. I brought my tripod along with my video camera as I always do every time I go to the parks at night. Plus I got to wear my Glow with Show Ears which I am looking forward to the most and see how these ears will react during WoC. 

We left around 6pm and on our way back to the parks. While we were heading on back to the parks, it was quiet that night on Harbor Blvd. The day was clear and it was still warm that day while we were walking back to the esplanade.

When we got to the esplanade, there were a lot of people heading on into DL while there were some heading on over to DCA. Maybe DCA wont be as busy at night then in the morning where it was crowded with people heading on over to Cars Land in the morning during APEE/EMH and the regular times.





We were now back at DCA and the first thing we did was to head on over to Cars Land first before we head on over to WCT for dinner. BVS wasnt that busy and I was considering going on the Red Car Trolley, but it was full and ready to leave the station. So I had to try another time to ride the Red Car Trolley.





While walking down BVS, I got some pictures of the buildings again just like when I left that afternoon.















While we were walking down on BVS, another show at BVS was going on around the Carthay Circle Theater. The other show was Five and Dime. Five and Dime is a daily show in the afternoon which is a group of quintet of jazz performers plus one vocalist.





We didnt have time to see them so we just passed by the show and back to Cars Land.





We kept on walking down to Cars Land and hopefully be able to go on Maters Junkyard Jamboree. It is possibility that the wait time will only be 5 minutes that time, but I expected to be in the 10 to 15 minute range. Hopefully it will be in the 5 range and we will plan on going on it that day.

Walking on down past ABL and by the backside of GRR





Now entering Cars Land










When we got to Cars Land, it was semi busy around the area and we started to head on over to MJJ and see what the wait time was like.





At MJJ, the wait time was 15 minutes and we didnt have time to ride MJJ since we had dinner at 6:30pm at WCT. So we skipped it and started to walk down towards Radiator Springs until it was dinner time. 

A picture of the light fixture at MJJ





Thats it for this post and I will have more from DCA that day and see what we did until dinnertime at WCT.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 21*​
We left off back at DCA where the three of us returned to DCA for dinner and the 9pm WoC show. We were looking forward to dinner at Wine Country Trattoria and the 9pm WoC show where my DB and V were excited to see. We were in Cars Land and hoping to go on some rides before we head to dinner at WCT. But the wait time for Maters Junkyard Jamoree was a 15 minute wait time and we didnt have time to wait that long when It was close to dinner time.

The three of us roamed around Cars Land until it was time for dinner, so we head down towards Radiator Springs. It was not that dark yet, the weather was going down a lot when it is night time. Cars Land looked a little busy that day. We plan to come back to Cars Land after dinner to see the buildings light up at night and play Life Could be Dream just like in the movie where the lights turn on when it gets closer to nighttime. 






Passing through the Cozy Cone Motel dining area















Instead of going back towards the entrance of Cars Land, DB and V wanted to see what leads to the other side of Cars Land which is in the direction towards A Bugs Land. So we head in that direction.





A few signs at CL from the ABL entrance area





This is always been my favorite sign at CL with Lightning McQueen and Mater just like in the movie Car 2





When we looked at Luigis Flying Tires, they didnt have the beach balls which surprised me a lot. But after hearing reports that the beach balls slowed down the loading process and people got hurt when tossing the balls, it did make sense to take them out. But that is part of LFT. But it looks like not for the Disney. 





Now entering ABL from CL





 A few pics of ABL while we were in the area





Some light fixtures at ABL










It was almost 6:30pm so we head on out of ABL and over to WCT. I got a few more pictures of ABL while we were exiting.





A look at the Radiator Springs Racers FP distribution area which was quiet ever since the FPs were gone this morning. 





Luckily, WCT was right by Cars Land and ABL so it was about a minute walk.





We checked in at WCT at 6:30pm and there were some people dining outside the restaurant. We thought about eating inside, but it was such a nice day we chose to eat outside. We were close to the fountain at WCT and got our menus. We had plenty of time that day which WoC starts at 9pm and I the lights at Radiator Springs should start around 8pm just like the last time. But I plan ahead of time just in case if the lights start early we can have some time to go on over to CL and see the lights.

The menu at WCT
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8445/7804142484_2ed475d54d_z.jpg[/img

A look at WCT building from our table
[img]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8291/7804149044_00b3f2aa1c_z.jpg











Light fixtures at WCT





For dinner, I had the Spaghetti Bolognese. It was a nice pasta dinner with Ragu of beef, Italian sausage tomatoe sauce and parmesan cheese. I thought about trying something different like Braised Lamb Shank or Balsamic-Braised Short Ribs, but I felt like pasta that night.





My DB and V shared two plates together, they had the Shrimp Scampi entrée and the Fritto Misto which was calamari, mussels, green beans and artichoke hearts that were all fried. I had a few calamari as well that we all shared our plates together. The shrimp scampi was very nice with white wine and capers while the Fritto Misto appetizer plate was nice.










A few more pictures of WCT while we were at the table finishing our dinner





It did get busy later that night at WCT.





After dinner was over, we started to head on out of WCT and over to Cars Land to see the light up of the buildings at Radiator Springs. Dinner was really nice at WCT, it will be a long time until I eat at WCT again in the near future. The food was really good for the price which I had an AP which saved us some money on the food. But I do plan on eating at the Carthay Circle Restaurant in November with my DA. 

Thats it for this post and I will have more from Cars Land on the next update.


----------



## tksbaskets

Love your pictures in these posts.  Did you like your Spaghetti Bolognese?  It's one of my favorite Italian dishes.  It looked like a nice night to be dining outside.

Interesting about the beach balls at LFT.  I could see someone getting hit in the face with them...

It's great that you will eat at the  Carthay Circle Restaurant in November with your DA 
TK


----------



## Sherry E

That spaghetti from WCT looks delicious.  Now I am craving spaghetti.  I could easily eat spaghetti and meat sauce all the time (though I only actually eat it every once in a while).  I should make some right now - I think I have all the necessary supplies - but it's way too hot to cook!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Love your pictures in these posts.  Did you like your Spaghetti Bolognese?  It's one of my favorite Italian dishes.  It looked like a nice night to be dining outside.
> 
> Interesting about the beach balls at LFT.  I could see someone getting hit in the face with them...
> 
> It's great that you will eat at the  Carthay Circle Restaurant in November with your DA
> TK



Thank you TK. I did enjoyed the Spaghetti Bolognese at WCT. I was thinking of eating something else, but I felt like pasta that night. It was very nice that night and it was going to be a nice night at the DLR while we watch WoC at 9pm.

I heard that on Monday the day we got there, the beach balls at LFT were taken out. I was kind of surprise at first to not see the beach balls. After reading reports that it was slowing down the loading process, it did make sense to take them out and speed up. But that beach balls are part of the ride just like the Flying Saucers at DL in the 60s. It was a shame to see the beach balls gone at LFT.

I wanted to eat at CCR during this trip, but my DB and V weren't ready to spend a lot of money at a sit down restaurant like CCR then the WCT. But at least my DA and I will eat there during our November trip. That reminds me that I do have a few more days to make my 60 day reservation at the CCR. 




Sherry E said:


> That spaghetti from WCT looks delicious.  Now I am craving spaghetti.  I could easily eat spaghetti and meat sauce all the time (though I only actually eat it every once in a while).  I should make some right now - I think I have all the necessary supplies - but it's way too hot to cook!



The spaghetti was good that day. My DB liked the Shrimp Scampi dish since he likes to eat shrimp. I can't eat spaghetti all the time, the one thing I can eat all the time is chicken or pizza.


The next post will be up shortly so stay tune.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 22*​
We left off at WCT where we had dinner. It was a nice Italian dinner where we enjoyed the food. Its been a long time since I ate at WCT which was in the early days at DCA and now I got the chance to eat at that restaurant. Now we are about to head on over to Cars Land to see it light up at night. I really wanted to show my DB and V to see Radiator Springs all light up at night which is amazing just like in the movie Cars. 

Now we are heading on over to CL while the park started to get busier and busier with more people





Over at Cars Land, it was getting busy around the area while most of the people were waiting for Radiator Springs to light up at night and play Life Could be Dream just like in the movie.










While we were in Cars Land, we stopped around in the middle of the traffic light where we could see Ramones House of Body Art, Flos V8 Café, Lizzies Curios store and Luigis Casa Della Tires building where they will light up shortly. While we were in the area, I got a few pictures until it was time for the light up. Luigis Flying Tires wait time was 40 minutes which was still long during that day.















Around 7:45pm, the music started to change and Life Could be Dream is not playing and everyone in Radiator Springs all started to get excited when the lights started to turn on at Radiator Springs. I was singing Life Could be Dream while it was playing and all the buildings started to light up that day. We stayed in RS until the song was over. DB and V were excited to see the lights turned on at Radiators Springs and they said that it was worth coming to CL to see the buildings light up at night. 

























The Leaning Tower of Tires





A lot of CMs that are happy and clapping during the music




















When Life Could be Dream stopped playing, the regular songs started to play at CL and it was time for the three of us to head on over to PP for the 9pm WoC show. I was planning on getting the fire hydrant spot at PP viewing in the blue section. Mostly I get in the queue at PP very early, but I knew that the spot wont be taken that early unless someone on the threads knows about it and will come later that night to get the spot. I am not taking any chances with the spot and we head on over to PP. I got a few more pictures of CL on the way out.





Passing by Sarges Surplus Hut





Fillmores Taste-In










Passing through MJJ





Now exiting CL and heading on over to PP. It was quite busy at CL while we were exiting.





Walking towards PP was busy as well. Im hoping that the spot is not taken, but it did happen one time for all the time I have been in the blue section.





Thats it for this post and well see if I got my spot at the fire hydrant or not.


----------



## PrincessInOz

WOW!  That's quite a few updates to catch up on.


Really enjoying your pictures and I love looking at the art deco features of BVS.  
Your meal looks great.  I think I might just go take out that bolognaise sauce I have in my freezer right now.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> WOW!  That's quite a few updates to catch up on.
> 
> 
> Really enjoying your pictures and I love looking at the art deco features of BVS.
> Your meal looks great.  I think I might just go take out that bolognaise sauce I have in my freezer right now.
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Thank you PiO. I do like the signs right when you enter CL from ABL. 

The food at WCT was good.

Your welcome.


The next update will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 23*​
We left off at leaving Cars Land and heading on over to PP for the 9pm WoC show. I am getting excited for my DB and V since this will be the first time to see WoC instead of the videos that they have seen form my previous trips. At Cars Land, we saw the lights turn on at Radiator Springs just like in the movie Cars and played Life Could be Dream. I love listening to the Life Could be Dream music every time I am in Cars Land. The day was going great after we had dinner at Wine Country Trattoria and in Cars Land when the lights turn on. Now we are on our way to PP for WoC. 

The three of us are heading on over to PP for the 9pm WoC show. I was hoping that the fire hydrant spot at the blue section is not taken when we got there. It was close to 8pm while we were walking on over to PP. The day was nice and clear and it wasnt that cold where we had to wear jackets or long pants. At least it was going to be a nice night to watch WoC.

When we got to PP and right at the blue section entrance are right across from the Little Mermaid ride, most of the people are in the viewing area and the fire hydrant spot was not taken. I was excited to see that the spot wasnt taken. I told my DB and V that they could do something until it was time for the show at 9pm. I gave them the other two WoC FPs and they headed down at PP towards Goofy Sky School.





 So I head on over to the viewing area and got my spot right by the green fire hydrant. Originally it was a yellow fire hydrant during the early days at PP. Now it is a green fire hydrant and this is a great spot to see WoC if you dont want to wait a long time. But I am acutally waiting about an hour for the show, but it was perfect for me since I videotape the show and I dont want my equipment to get wet. The closer you are at the lagoon, the more chance you will get wet.

Pictures of MFWoD or MFWoT that people would call it from the spot that we were going to see WoC. There werent too many people in the viewing area when I got there but most of the railings were taken up close. I did say this in my past trip reports if you want to get a good viewing area of WoC and dont have to see people in front of you, you should get in the queues for the show early. Out of all the times I have seen WoC, I only had to see people in front of me just once out of the 15 times I have seen WoC since it debut in the summer of 2010.










The railings on the bridge in PP for the blue section were almost full while the area where I am is not even getting anyone. Most of the people are heading on down in order to get a good spot. They should know that they arent going to get a good spot to see the show unless you show up very early.










I just sat around the spot and waited until it was time for the 9pm WoC show. My DB and V were still out in PP somewhere going on rides that night while I am waiting. I have no problem waiting for them since they will really like the show and the spot they will see it is a great spot.

I got a few more pics while I was still waiting.










You can tell that there is no one wants to get a railing spot where I am at with about 45 minutes to go until the show





A look down towards PP





The front of the PP viewing area started to get more and more people.





While I kept waiting more and more people started to fill up the viewing area while I kept the spot for the three of us to see that night.





My DB and V finally arrived with about 20 minutes to go to WoC and they did two rides during the time I waited at the viewing area. They went on Silly Symphony Swings and the Golden Zephyr. They did quite a lot during the short time when I got the spot. It was dark and most of the people are in the PP viewing area for the 9pm show.










I also have my Glow with the Show ears ready to wear on my head for the show. Even though I wont get to see my ears glow during the show, but there were some other people with the Glow with the Show ears down in front of us. I didnt leave my ears on the tripod since I was going to put my video camera on the tripod and have the ears on my head. I will also be taking pictures with my DSLR that night. So I am doing two things at once just like the other night with Magical fireworks.





We kept waiting until it as time for the show while the rest of PP is starting to fill up with more people.















It was 9pm and it was time for WoC, I started up my video camera to record and have my DSLR in my hands to take pictures that night. My DB and V were on the left hand side of me and I told them in advance to block off the area where they are watching the show. There are people that are rude and try to force their way in to see the show. I have gotten some people like that for WoC, sometime I try to let the kids in as long as they dont touch my stuff or make a lot of noise.

Here are pictures of WoC with my DSLR. I was thinking of uploading WoC, but the video was not that great and I didnt want to upload a very bad video. So enjoy the pictures of the 9pm WoC show. 





During the show, you can see on the bottom of the pictures that there were some people that had the Glow with the Show ears and they were reacting to the show just as advertised.



































Thats it for this post and I will have more from WoC that night.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice teaser to WoC.  Those pictures look great so far.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures of WOC!  Looks like you got your spot.  I like the Glow with the Show ears


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Nice teaser to WoC.  Those pictures look great so far.



Thank you PiO. Some of them turned out great while some turned out very blurry.




tksbaskets said:


> Great pictures of WOC!  Looks like you got your spot.  I like the Glow with the Show ears



Thank you TK. I always have to get the fire hydrant spot every time I see WoC at the blue section no matter what. I would even trade the very front railing at Paradise Pier lagoon just to get that spot. I just don't like to get close because if I do, my equipment can get wet and ruined by getting closer to the lagoon. I really like the Glow with the Show ears and it was genius of them to make these ears that interacts with the show and rides.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 24*​
We left off at PP watching the 9pm World of Color. I always love watching WoC which is one of my favorite nighttime shows at DL. The others are the fireworks and Fantasmic!. It was a nice night while my DB, V and I watched at my favorite spot in front of the fire hydrant. This is the spot I have to be every time I see the show in the blue section. Out of all the times I have seen WoC, I still like the fire hydrant spot as my favorite. One day, I will try the dining area and see WoC. It might happen on my upcoming trip back to DL in November if my DA is okay with eating a lot of food.

Lets get back to pictures of WoC. Like always the show is the same except there will be some different scenes during the show I havent seen yet. You will find out shortly which scenes I am talking about. 





















The Little Mermaid scene



































Sebastian






























Finding Nemo scenes

























Thats it for this post and I will have more from WoC.


----------



## Sherry E

Gorgeous WoC pictures, Bret!  I love the colors.


Did you receive your copy of that "special edition commemorative paperback book" that Disneyland Annual Passport is sending out to AP holders?  It's called "_A Celebration of a Wish Come True_," and they claim to be sending it out instead of the usual Backstage Pass magazine.  It's made of different paper and they mail it out in a white envelope.  If you haven't gotten yours yet, you will.

Of course, my mailman pushed my copy into the mailbox and bent it, which makes me mad.

What I wonder is, are they sending these books out to all AP holders, or just the Deluxe-Premium-Premier AP holders? At first I thought they were sending me something to lure me into renewing my AP for another year, but it's just a book that they're sending to AP people.

ETA: I just had a chance to look through the book thoroughly - and some of the pictures in it are stunning!  There are a lot of photos of supposed "guests" (who may or may not be real guests, or Disney-planted guests), but some of the scenic/landscape pictures are fantastic!  Even the balloon shot on the back cover is amazing.  The book reminds me of the old souvenir guide books that were sold in the parks every year in the old days - they were long and horizontal in shape, and they had a section for each land in Disneyland.  I used to get one on each DL trip when I was a kid.  This AP book is like that - it breaks down all the lands in both parks, except the photos are 100 times better than they used to be when I was a kid!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Beautiful capture, Bret.


Looking forward to MORE!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Gorgeous WoC pictures, Bret!  I love the colors.
> 
> 
> Did you receive your copy of that "special edition commemorative paperback book" that Disneyland Annual Passport is sending out to AP holders?  It's called "_A Celebration of a Wish Come True_," and they claim to be sending it out instead of the usual Backstage Pass magazine.  It's made of different paper and they mail it out in a white envelope.  If you haven't gotten yours yet, you will.
> 
> Of course, my mailman pushed my copy into the mailbox and bent it, which makes me mad.
> 
> What I wonder is, are they sending these books out to all AP holders, or just the Deluxe-Premium-Premier AP holders? At first I thought they were sending me something to lure me into renewing my AP for another year, but it's just a book that they're sending to AP people.
> 
> ETA: I just had a chance to look through the book thoroughly - and some of the pictures in it are stunning!  There are a lot of photos of supposed "guests" (who may or may not be real guests, or Disney-planted guests), but some of the scenic/landscape pictures are fantastic!  Even the balloon shot on the back cover is amazing.  The book reminds me of the old souvenir guide books that were sold in the parks every year in the old days - they were long and horizontal in shape, and they had a section for each land in Disneyland.  I used to get one on each DL trip when I was a kid.  This AP book is like that - it breaks down all the lands in both parks, except the photos are 100 times better than they used to be when I was a kid!



Thank you Sherry. 

I haven't received the "special edition commemorative paperback book" yet. Sometimes I get those magazines from Disney and sometimes I don't get them. Even though I am a Premier AP holder, the only thing I got during the summertime and now is a Mickey Monitor book which tells you about the new Fantasyland at the MK in WDW. 

I'm sorry to hear that your copy want bent in the mail.

That is very interesting, I haven't received one yet and I renewed my AP back in June. So I would think that Disney is trying to get the AP holders that their AP's are about to expire to renew. That what it looks to me since I haven't got the book yet. Even though I live in California, I barely get those books or magazines from Disneyland or Walt Disney World. I know that they have millions of AP around the world, Disney should at least mail something at least in a couple of months for all the money we spend on the AP's.

Now you got me all excited to see that AP book. Looks like I will have to wait and hope that Disney will send me my book. 




PrincessInOz said:


> Beautiful capture, Bret.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to MORE!



Thank you PiO.

More pics are coming.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 25*​
We left off at PP watching the 9pm World of Color. The day was great where we were watching WoC from my favorite spot and the weather was great and warm at night. When I looked at my pictures and see how many I took, I must have taken over 300+ pictures of WoC from that night. Some of them turned out great while some of them turned out bad. Some I will not post on the trip report since some of them are the repeat ones.

Lets get back to pictures of WoC. 

Wall-E scenes






























Toy Story scene





Woody and Buzz Lightyear








































UP scene















Aladdin Scene



































Thats it for this post and I will have more from WoC that night.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
Wonderful picture of the WOC show.  It is spectacular.  Now I'm humming the songs in front of my computer.  I think I will go and re-watch your youtube videos.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great pictures Bret.  Are you happy with them?


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> Wonderful picture of the WOC show.  It is spectacular.  Now I'm humming the songs in front of my computer.  I think I will go and re-watch your youtube videos.



Thank you TK. Every time I see my pictures of WoC, I always have to go through my videos and see it over and over again. I just can't get tired of this show. Hopefully I won't try to forget the other shows at WDW when I go back next month. I am looking forward to seeing Illuminations at EPCOT.




PrincessInOz said:


> Great pictures Bret.  Are you happy with them?



Thank you PiO.

Some of them turned out nice while some of them turned out bad. I want to get your opinion on some of the WoC pictures that you have seen so far. Some of them are showing light reflections in some of the pictures. I would guess that the glare was from the density lens that I have used that day. I didn't have the tripod on the camera which I carried it with me. It does make a big difference when you don't have the tripod and the pictures turned out a little blurry. 

I looked on the details on the pictures that it was set up like this from this picture below. You can see the blue glare on the picture and I would have guess that it was from the density filter that I used during the show.





F-Stop: f/1.8
Exposure time: 1/6 sec.
ISO speed: ISO-3200
aperture: 1.6

I used the no flash compulsory and what setting should I have used that night?

Thank you for your input.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Bret - you're absolutely right.  The glare is most likely from reflection off the filter.  
Unless I'm using the ND filter for fireworks, for night show shots, I tend to remove all filters (ND, UV etc) off the lens.  

I've only ever had the pleasure of shooting WoC once and those pictures are in the Jan 2011 TR (link in my siggie below)...if you want to check them out.

And I was shooting with a lens that only opened up to f/2.8.

I had to go back to check the exif data but most of the pictures I took were shot at around ISO1600, f/2.8, 1/30 or 1/40 sec.  All handheld and I shoot in manual mode.

You could use the S or shutter mode on your Nikon and set the time to 1/30 or 1/40 second; if you're hand holding and not using a tripod.  The camera will work out the ISO and f-stop in this mode.  Just check that the ISO stays within that 3200 level as your camera seems to be okay on this setting.

I did respond with similar comments earlier in the TR when you were asking about the Little Mermaid ride...not sure if you saw it.  The same concepts/comments will hold for WoC.  

You're doing great with your shots....just try some of the other modes; rather than just no flash.


----------



## mvf-m11c

That's what I thought. At leas the next time I go around at the park at night with my camera, I can take off the ND lens. 

I will remember to go to your TR last year and check out your pictures. 

I did read your tips on the dark rides on the LM ride with those settings. I was making sure it was different or the same even at night. At least I know when I am shooting in manual mode that I can still have the ISO at 3200 at all times at night or I can go with 1600 like you have mention. At least I can set the f-stop at f/2.8 and the exposure time at 1/30 or 1/40 sec. I thought at 1/4 or 1/6 sec was too slow during the show. Looks like I need to practice even more with my camera. 

Thank you for your help PiO.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 26*​
We left off at PP watching the 9pm World of Color which is part way through the show. The three of us were enjoying watching WoC that night and left off at the Aladdin scene. Now more pictures from WoC that night.
















Genie





Love his end phrase of Aladdin Made you look






































































Applaud





The next scene is the one that I wanted to see the most during WoC which is the Brave segment of the show. This was the first time to see the Brave segment of WoC. I havent gotten the chance to see it during the last trip since it wasnt up and running during our June trip. We just missed it by a few days and we finally got to see the new segment of WoC. The show can always be adjusted with different scenes as part of the show which is great during each year. There must have been over 5 different variations of WoC ever since it debut in 2010.





















Merida the lead character of Brave










Thats it for this post and I will have more from WoC.


----------



## ACDSNY

Your took some wonderful pics of WOC.  I love the Genie ones.

I like your spot you were taking these from.  I still had a hard time seeing over people even with the CCR package and viewing area.


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> Your took some wonderful pics of WOC.  I love the Genie ones.
> 
> I like your spot you were taking these from.  I still had a hard time seeing over people even with the CCR package and viewing area.



Thank you Angela. The Genie scene of the show is one of my favorite parts of the show.

I always like to watch WoC in front of the fire hydrant at the blue section. Even if I do get a chance at a front railing at the viewing area right by the lagoon, I will always go with the fire hydrant as my spot to watch WoC. I was going to ask you more about your experience at the CCR viewing area during WoC?


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## sassy*girl

Sherry E said:


> Gorgeous WoC pictures, Bret!  I love the colors.
> 
> 
> Did you receive your copy of that "special edition commemorative paperback book" that Disneyland Annual Passport is sending out to AP holders?  It's called "_A Celebration of a Wish Come True_," and they claim to be sending it out instead of the usual Backstage Pass magazine.  It's made of different paper and they mail it out in a white envelope.  If you haven't gotten yours yet, you will.
> 
> Of course, my mailman pushed my copy into the mailbox and bent it, which makes me mad.
> 
> What I wonder is, are they sending these books out to all AP holders, or just the Deluxe-Premium-Premier AP holders? At first I thought they were sending me something to lure me into renewing my AP for another year, but it's just a book that they're sending to AP people.
> 
> ETA: I just had a chance to look through the book thoroughly - and some of the pictures in it are stunning!  There are a lot of photos of supposed "guests" (who may or may not be real guests, or Disney-planted guests), but some of the scenic/landscape pictures are fantastic!  Even the balloon shot on the back cover is amazing.  The book reminds me of the old souvenir guide books that were sold in the parks every year in the old days - they were long and horizontal in shape, and they had a section for each land in Disneyland.  I used to get one on each DL trip when I was a kid.  This AP book is like that - it breaks down all the lands in both parks, except the photos are 100 times better than they used to be when I was a kid!




 Hi, sherry I can confirm that they are not planted guest in the pics. We went to Disneyland the week of cars land opening. My great niece is in two pics in the book. A large group of photographers hired out of new York took the pictures. My niece had to sign release forms for the pics. 

We live in northern California and have not gotten the book. Our friend who lives in LA got it. We hoping to get one or will have to buy them on eBay.


My niece gracie is the one in front of the castle with the cotton candy. We ran into the photo group again in cars land a few days later. She is in a pink tutu watching the cars zoom by in radar springs. 

They told my niece they would be sending her all kinds of free stuff but she hasn't gotten anything yet.

If anybody can tell us how to get copies of the book please let us know.

Thanks, crystal


----------



## Sherry E

sassy*girl said:


> Hi, sherry I can confirm that they are not planted guest in the pics. We went to Disneyland the week of cars land opening. My great niece is in two pics in the book. A large group of photographers hired out of new York took the pictures. My niece had to sign release forms for the pics.
> 
> We live in northern California and have not gotten the book. Our friend who lives in LA got it. We hoping to get one or will have to buy them on eBay.
> 
> 
> My niece gracie is the one in front of the castle with the cotton candy. We ran into the photo group again in cars land a few days later. She is in a pink tutu watching the cars zoom by in radar springs.
> 
> They told my niece they would be sending her all kinds of free stuff but she hasn't gotten anything yet.
> 
> If anybody can tell us how to get copies of the book please let us know.
> 
> Thanks, crystal



Oooooh!  Thanks, Crystal, for telling me that.  I'm going to get my book out again and look for your niece.  I'm in Los Angeles - maybe they hit the L.A. people first?  It sounds like the books are being slowly rolled out to people, but I would imagine that everyone with an AP of at least the Deluxe level will get them (anyone who would ordinarily get the Backstage Pass magazine with their AP should get the book).

Sorry for the hijack, Bret...back to your TR!


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 27*​
We left off at PP watching the 9pm World of Color which is part way through the show. Now we are in the Brave scene and watching it for the first time. Now more pictures from WoC that night.

More from the Brave Segment





















































































The new Brave segment of WoC is a great addition to the show which didnt take another scene of the show. Mostly after Aladdin scene, it goes to the Fantasia 2000 scene. So Brave was put in the middle of the show. 

Fantasia 2000 scenes








































Thats it for this post and I will have more from WoC again. There must have been over 5 posts with pictures of WoC and I am half way through.


----------



## sassy*girl

Sherry E said:


> Oooooh!  Thanks, Crystal, for telling me that.  I'm going to get my book out again and look for your niece.  I'm in Los Angeles - maybe they hit the L.A. people first?  It sounds like the books are being slowly rolled out to people, but I would imagine that everyone with an AP of at least the Deluxe level will get them (anyone would ordinarily get the Backstage Pass magazine with their AP should get the book).
> 
> Sorry for the hijack, Bret...back to your TR!





Yes sorry about the high jack post. My niece sent the link and I didn't realize it was a trip report until after I posted it. 

I did take pics of the people taking the pics her. Lol


----------



## ACDSNY

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Angela. The Genie scene of the show is one of my favorite parts of the show.
> 
> I always like to watch WoC in front of the fire hydrant at the blue section. Even if I do get a chance at a front railing at the viewing area right by the lagoon, I will always go with the fire hydrant as my spot to watch WoC. I was going to ask you more about your experience at the CCR viewing area during WoC?
> 
> 
> The next post will be up shortly.


 
We enjoyed our dinner at CCR as it was nice to get a relaxing break from the park activities and have a real sit down dinner.  CCR is very beautiful and the food was very good.  By the time we got to the viewing area the railing was already taken so I had a hard time seeing the show.


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret* -

 it looks like you picked a good year to not do a DLR Halloween trip.  I think you're better off at WDW for Halloween this year.  Even though there is this "Carnival" thing at DLR, it looks like a lot of the decorations at the Round-Up are not there this year.  The pumpkin carving area has been moved to a much less festive spot.  Each person can only meet one Villain at a time in the tent where they are.  The Carnival is the only place where any characters will be seen in their Halloween costumes this year outside of the MHP (in other words, they are no longer in costume in Town Square).  And...there is no floral Masked Mickey at the entrance to DL!  The flowers at the Hub don't even look Fall-like.  Main Street looks exactly the same but we've seen that 100 times.


Seriously?  They couldn't put the masked floral Mickey at the DL entrance again?

Why do I have a nagging feeling that when Cars Land and Buena Vista Street get their extensive decorations this year, some other land or area in DLR will suddenly lose its decorations (like A Bug's Land)?  It seems like DLR cannot add in anything to the holiday decorations without taking something else away from another spot.  (Well, they are taking away the CM parties.)  You know as well as I do how true that is!

And according to Al Lutz's latest article, supposedly the AP prices are due to go up again by Winter, and by 2013 or 2014 (at the latest), the holiday fireworks, parade and the Candlelight Processional will all become part of a Christmas party (which we all saw coming, didn't we?).  DLR is testing the waters with the CP this year to see if it is a success over so many nights before making it a part of the party.  So I guess that we should enjoy those things this year, as this may be the last year we can see them without having to pay for a party ticket.  I probably would not pay for an extra ticket to see the parade or the fireworks again...but if that is the only way to see the snow on Main Street, I will be very disappointed.

Did you read all of that on MiceAge/MiceChat today?


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> We enjoyed our dinner at CCR as it was nice to get a relaxing break from the park activities and have a real sit down dinner.  CCR is very beautiful and the food was very good.  By the time we got to the viewing area the railing was already taken so I had a hard time seeing the show.



Glad to hear that you enjoyed the dinner at CCR. I will be looking forward to eating at CCR next month with my DA. 

asdfI need to make my reservations tomorrow morning. I am wondering what time I should make my reservation at CCR. I was thinking of going during lunch or dinner, but I also want to try the CCR viewing area since I haven't done it since the opening weekend in 2010. It's been a long time since I been in the preferred area and I should consider it. If I do, I know that I will be in the waiting queue to get the front railing spot.




Sherry E said:


> *Bret* -
> 
> it looks like you picked a good year to not do a DLR Halloween trip.  I think you're better off at WDW for Halloween this year.  Even though there is this "Carnival" thing at DLR, it looks like a lot of the decorations at the Round-Up are not there this year.  The pumpkin carving area has been moved to a much less festive spot.  Each person can only meet one Villain at a time in the tent where they are.  The Carnival is the only place where any characters will be seen in their Halloween costumes this year outside of the MHP (in other words, they are no longer in costume in Town Square).  And...there is no floral Masked Mickey at the entrance to DL!  The flowers at the Hub don't even look Fall-like.  Main Street looks exactly the same but we've seen that 100 times.
> 
> 
> Seriously?  They couldn't put the masked floral Mickey at the DL entrance again?
> 
> Why do I have a nagging feeling that when Cars Land and Buena Vista Street get their extensive decorations this year, some other land or area in DLR will suddenly lose its decorations (like A Bug's Land)?  It seems like DLR cannot add in anything to the holiday decorations without taking something else away from another spot.  (Well, they are taking away the CM parties.)  You know as well as I do how true that is!
> 
> And according to Al Lutz's latest article, supposedly the AP prices are due to go up again by Winter, and by 2013 or 2014 (at the latest), the holiday fireworks, parade and the Candlelight Processional will all become part of a Christmas party (which we all saw coming, didn't we?).  DLR is testing the waters with the CP this year to see if it is a success over so many nights before making it a part of the party.  So I guess that we should enjoy those things this year, as this may be the last year we can see them without having to pay for a party ticket.  I probably would not pay for an extra ticket to see the parade or the fireworks again...but if that is the only way to see the snow on Main Street, I will be very disappointed.
> 
> Did you read all of that on MiceAge/MiceChat today?



I read the Dateline Disneyland and Mouseplanet articles yesterday and I was kind of shock at first to hear about the changes to the DLR during the Halloween season. Since this is my first time going to WDW during the Halloween season, I am in uncharted territory. I will be looking forward to the Halloween decorations at WDW. Looks like I will have to get a lot of pictures of the pumpkins on the buildings of MS just like DL. I wonder which parks have the most carved pumpkins?

The Halloween Carnival at BTR did look very interesting at first when I heard about it. Later on when I read the articles, I didn't like the location of the pumpkin carving station and the character meet and greet area. I can understand that Disney wants to use the BTR Jamboree area to draw some of the guests over t that area, but it is not the same where they move the carving and character meet & greet to another location which the guests are to know where are. I can't believe they aren't going to have the characters on MS with their costumes. The floral Masked Mickey was shocking to hear as well as the flowers around the Hub. I am still wondering what TDA is thinking and not putting much effort into the Halloween season like in the past.

I do have a feeling that some land at the DLR will get less decorations this year than in the past. I am hoping that is not the case, but with everything going on during the Halloween season we just don't know what is going to happen. I don't think that ABL Christmas decorations will be going anytime soon unless they torn it down. Where would those decorations go to if they don't put them in ABL? I was shock to hear that Disneyland is canceling the CM Christmas Party which has been a tradition at DL. Since I don't go during the CM parties, I don't know what it is like on a shorten day. 

After hearing that the AP prices are possibly going to go up, I said to myself that is ridiculous after the price increase before Cars Land opened this summer. Now they want to increase the AP before the Christmas season which is crazy. We knew that Disneyland wants to follow WDW with MVMCP and make the fireworks, parade and CP as part of the party. We are all hoping that they will not do that and leave it as is like in the past. I really don't like changes at DL and this is the one that I don't want them to change the most. I just can't imagine not seeing the fireworks or parade with my regular admission to Disneyland with my AP. I would be really disappointing, but I can't control what Disney is going to do. If they do the party at DL next year or 2014, I might just do one party and that will be it. I have seen "A Christmas Fantasy" parade and "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks a lot during the Holiday season and will be sad if they are part of a exclusive party. 


I did read the Al Lutz report this morning. I should know that he is not part of Disney and gets his info from these sources. Most of his reports are not true while some of them are true. But I don't believe in anything unless I hear it from the Disney Company themselves before I believe it. Sometimes I don't even want to read his report and hear the good news or bad news.


----------



## tksbaskets

I have to keep the faith that Disney knows what they are doing for the long-term success of their business and parks.  I guess even Mickey has to budget. 

I know from my holiday trips to DL at Christmas that changes are made.  While I miss the great decorations at New Orleans square, if I was a new visitor to DL I wouldn't know the difference and would just think 'Hey, nice decorations'.  

WDW does have a Christmas parade even when it isn't party day.  I think they do have 'special' parades and fireworks on party day but since I've never been to MVMCP there I can't state for a fact.

Change is good, right?  _(Says the woman who really doesn't embrace change)._  Makes our pictures of Halloween past that much more special.  

That said, I sure hope they put up Christmas decorations on BVS this year...


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> I have to keep the faith that Disney knows what they are doing for the long-term success of their business and parks.  I guess even Mickey has to budget.
> 
> I know from my holiday trips to DL at Christmas that changes are made.  While I miss the great decorations at New Orleans square, if I was a new visitor to DL I wouldn't know the difference and would just think 'Hey, nice decorations'.
> 
> WDW does have a Christmas parade even when it isn't party day.  I think they do have 'special' parades and fireworks on party day but since I've never been to MVMCP there I can't state for a fact.
> 
> Change is good, right?  _(Says the woman who really doesn't embrace change)._  Makes our pictures of Halloween past that much more special.
> 
> That said, I sure hope they put up Christmas decorations on BVS this year...



We are hoping that the Disney Company does the right thing for the long-term at there parks, but it doesn't look to me like that. Not with Al Lutz articles and the changes to DL this Halloween season. 

THe DLR is always going to have new decorations and take out old ones for new ones or even use very bad decorations like the fake Christmas trees at MTT. For people that have been going to DL a lot during the Halloween/Christmas season, it does make a big difference. Just as you said TK that new visitors would not know the difference. 

I know for a fact that the MK doesn't have a Christmas parade during the non MVMCP. When I went to the MK the last two years, they were running "Celebrate a Dream Come True" parade. During MVMCP they have "Holiday Wishes: Celebrate the Spirit of the Season" Fireworks and "Mickey's Once Upon a Christmastime" Parade which are part of the party. Just like during MNSSHP, the "Happy HalloWishes" Fireworks and Mickey's Boo-to-You Halloween Parade are only available during the party.

Change is good, but not this one. I still don't like DL to make "A Christmas Fantasy" parade and "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks part of a separate admission to see. Those two shows have been part of DL during the Christmas seasons for years and would be sad if they are only available during a party day.

Disney better put up some Christmas decorations in BVS this year with the price hike and everything they have been doing. I still don't like to believe anything that Al Lutz said in his yesterday article.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> We are hoping that the Disney Company does the right thing for the long-term at there parks, but it doesn't look to me like that. Not with Al Lutz articles and the changes to DL this Halloween season.
> 
> THe DLR is always going to have new decorations and take out old ones for new ones or even use very bad decorations like the fake Christmas trees at MTT. For people that have been going to DL a lot during the Halloween/Christmas season, it does make a big difference. Just as you said TK that new visitors would not know the difference.
> 
> I know for a fact that the MK doesn't have a Christmas parade during the non MVMCP. When I went to the MK the last two years, they were running "Celebrate a Dream Come True" parade. During MVMCP they have "Holiday Wishes: Celebrate the Spirit of the Season" Fireworks and "Mickey's Once Upon a Christmastime" Parade which are part of the party. Just like during MNSSHP, the "Happy HalloWishes" Fireworks and Mickey's Boo-to-You Halloween Parade are only available during the party.
> 
> Change is good, but not this one. I still don't like DL to make "A Christmas Fantasy" parade and "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks part of a separate admission to see. Those two shows have been part of DL during the Christmas seasons for years and would be sad if they are only available during a party day.
> 
> Disney better put up some Christmas decorations in BVS this year with the price hike and everything they have been doing. I still don't like to believe anything that Al Lutz said in his yesterday article.



I agree with you Bret.  The changes that are described in the Al Lutz article are disappointing to say the least especially in the face of the hike in the AP price!  Let's keep our fingers crossed that some changes are not inacted. 

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 28*​
We left off at PP watching the 9pm World of Color which is part way through the show. Now we are in the Brave scene and watching it for the first time. Now more pictures from WoC that night.

Pocahontas scenes



































A Bugs Life scenes















Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides scenes. I also noticed during the POTC scenes that they took part of the scenes away from this part of the show which they didnt show the mermaids. To accommodate the new Brave segment as part of WoC, they took part of POTC out to make it 30 minutes to watch WoC.



































Jack Sparrow: Did everyone see that because I will not be doing that again















Lion King scene















Thats it for this post and I will have more from WoC again.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
Do you get these great pictures with your video recorder or your camera and tripod?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sherry E

It's true that new people who visit DLR will not know the difference in which decorations were there last year or not there, but it's not only new people who visit.  DLR gets a lot of repeat visitors - people who come back every year for both the Halloween and holiday seasons (especially the holiday season) - and these are people from all over.

I'm sure that some of the decisions that Disney makes are for the greater good of the parks and the company.  Other decisions are premature and are just for the sake of getting more money from guests.

With the recent huge price hikes in AP's and Hoppers (as well as hotel rates), the very last thing I want to see is a stripped down Halloween Time.  In my mind, that doesn't compute!  More money paid = fewer Halloween decorations and fewer characters out in the daytime?  It shouldn't be that way.

I don't like the idea of taking the same exact holiday parade and holiday fireworks that have been around for years and making them part of a paid party.  If those two things had only been available for a year or two, then maybe I could see it.  But they have become longtime traditions at DLR for many, many guests.  Plus, not everyone will be interested in the Candlelight Processional because of its religious tones.  I think it would be a much smarter move on Disney's part to add a whole new holiday parade and a new holiday fireworks show to a paid party, or start a holiday party in DCA first and then eventually move it to DL.  

I think DLR is jumping the gun and trying to be too much like WDW, when, in reality, DLR is a much smaller resort than WDW and what works at one place will not necessarily work at the other resort.

I don't think we have to worry about BVS and CL being decorated.  Someone even mentioned a week or so ago that a friend reported seeing "Fillmore's Christmas Tree" going down the highway in a truck.

I just don't want to see a fully decked out BVS and CL - only to discover that A Bug's Land is no longer decorated, or that New Orleans Square has been stripped down even more, or that Toon Town has only 50% of the decorations it had last year.  In other words, I don't want Disney tricking me into thinking, "Wow - they have added so many things," when in other areas of DLR they have taken everything away.  I want full immersion during these seasons and they are definitely making it very difficult to be immersed in Halloween Time!


*Bret* - more awesome WoC photos!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> Do you get these great pictures with your video recorder or your camera and tripod?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Both. The pictures from WoC during this TR are from my DSLR camera. Mostly the nighttime pictures of the shows are from my video camera which I crop. With the lens that I bought a few months ago, I wanted to try the DSLR for the nighttime show and I still videotaped WoC that night while I had my camera in my hands.

Thank you TK.




Sherry E said:


> It's true that new people who visit DLR will not know the difference in which decorations were there last year or not there, but it's not only new people who visit.  DLR gets a lot of repeat visitors - people who come back every year for both the Halloween and holiday seasons (especially the holiday season) - and these are people from all over.
> 
> I'm sure that some of the decisions that Disney makes are for the greater good of the parks and the company.  Other decisions are premature and are just for the sake of getting more money from guests.
> 
> With the recent huge price hikes in AP's and Hoppers (as well as hotel rates), the very last thing I want to see is a stripped down Halloween Time.  In my mind, that doesn't compute!  More money paid = fewer Halloween decorations and fewer characters out in the daytime?  It shouldn't be that way.
> 
> I don't like the idea of taking the same exact holiday parade and holiday fireworks that have been around for years and making them part of a paid party.  If those two things had only been available for a year or two, then maybe I could see it.  But they have become longtime traditions at DLR for many, many guests.  Plus, not everyone will be interested in the Candlelight Processional because of its religious tones.  I think it would be a much smarter move on Disney's part to add a whole new holiday parade and a new holiday fireworks show to a paid party, or start a holiday party in DCA first and then eventually move it to DL.
> 
> I think DLR is jumping the gun and trying to be too much like WDW, when, in reality, DLR is a much smaller resort than WDW and what works at one place will not necessarily work at the other resort.
> 
> I don't think we have to worry about BVS and CL being decorated.  Someone even mentioned a week or so ago that a friend reported seeing "Fillmore's Christmas Tree" going down the highway in a truck.
> 
> I just don't want to see a fully decked out BVS and CL - only to discover that A Bug's Land is no longer decorated, or that New Orleans Square has been stripped down even more, or that Toon Town has only 50% of the decorations it had last year.  In other words, I don't want Disney tricking me into thinking, "Wow - they have added so many things," when in other areas of DLR they have taken everything away.  I want full immersion during these seasons and they are definitely making it very difficult to be immersed in Halloween Time!
> 
> 
> *Bret* - more awesome WoC photos!



You are absolutely right about that and new people would not know the difference with the decorations at the DLR during the Halloween or Holiday season. That's why I like going to those seasons which we don't see during mid January to September. It's always fun to see the parks decorated during the Halloween and Holiday season.

Disney does make good decisions for the parks and the company, but just as you said that they do some premature moves like getting more money out of us and other guests.

With the price increase, they should at least add more decorations to the parks. I thought that they would add some Halloween decorations to BVS and CL, but looks like that is not the case for this year.

It is not right for DL to take "A Christmas Fantasy" parade and "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks and make it a part of a paid party which they have been running those two shows for years at DL which is part of the admission. If DL does a new parade and fireworks, I can understand that point of view. But I can't accept that they would take those two shows and make guests to see it on a party event. It is a tradition of the Holiday season at DL and it would get a lot of negative reviews if they do that. If DL does a new parade and fireworks, I can understand that people would pay to see it just like Halloween Screams fireworks which is now part of MHP during the Halloween season. I believe it is now three years old this year when it debut in 2009. This park is not WDW where it is 150 times the size of DL. It would be better for Disney to do a new parade and fireworks so guests can have a reason to come back and attend the party. But if they have the old parade and fireworks as part of the party, there will be a lot of people that would not even go to that party since they have seen it. It would be neat to have a party at DCA which would be a great idea.

The DLR is trying to jump the gun and try to do too much just like WDW. They are not as big as WDW with property size and they should have leave it as the way it is. Those people at WDW are trying to ruin DL and trying to make it like WDW. After reading that the CM parties are being canceled this year at DL which is sad, but I think that I read on Lutz article that the people from WDW want to cancel it if I do recall.

I am not worried about BVS and CL being decorated, the only thing I am concern about those two lands is how much will they decorate them. Will they put up a lot of decorations like MS, MTT, NOS, etc. But with everything going on these last few years, I just don't know what is going t happen.

Thank you Sherry.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Catching up.

You really have a nice set of pictures from WoC.  Looking forward to more.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Catching up.
> 
> You really have a nice set of pictures from WoC.  Looking forward to more.



Thank you PiO.

The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 29*​
We left off at PP watching the 9pm World of Color which is part way through the show. Now we are in almost at the end of the show which is the sad part, but it was great to watch the end of WoC.

Lion King










Bambi and Flower





Dumbo





Rapunzel and Flynn





Lady and the Tramp





Tiana and Naveen





Beauty and the Beast





Snow White and the Prince





Aurora and Prince Eric










When the show was coming to an end, a CM got in the way of the video and picture shot. I was a little disappointed that he got in the way of the shot, but I have seen the show a lot of times and I wasnt worried about it.








































Cant forget about Mickey

























World of Color finally finished and we cant forget about the logo at the end of the show.





As always, WoC if a great show and I had a blast. My DB and V were so amazed with the show that it was way better in person then watching it on video. I also got to see some people that had the Glow with the Show Ears during the show and it interacted with the show which was neat. I have video clips of it and it was better than I thought. It would have been neat if I was there during the AP event with all those ears all lite up during the show.

After I put away all my equipment we started to head on out of the park or not. That is it for this post and we will find out what we did next after WoC.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Glad that your DB and his GF enjoyed WoC.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Glad that your DB and his GF enjoyed WoC.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



They really enjoyed WoC that night.

Your welcome.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 30*​
We left off finish watching WoC at 9pm. My DB and V were so excited to see WoC in person than from a TV. I was also excited to see the new Brave segment that was part of the show and it was great as well. Now that the show was over, I packed all my camera equipment and now on our next destination.

After we watched WoC, I packed all the stuff and now heading on out of the park just like everyone. Mostly I go through Condor Flats, but with BVS now opened we could go past CL and over to BVS. Speaking of CL, I wanted to show my DB and V the full effects of the lights at CL. They did see the land light up that day, but they havent seen them fully when it is dark. So we head on over to Cars Land.

When we got to the entrance of CL, Magical fireworks at DL was running which was at 9:30pm.










Now we are back at CL and seeing all the buildings light up at night.





Fillmores house





Sarges Surplus Hut





Cozy Cone Motel Sign





Flos V8 Café















Lizzies Curios Shop





Ramones House of Body Art





Over at Luigis Flying Tires, the wait time was 40 minutes which was long that day so we didnt bother the ride. Iwas hoping to get my DB and V on the ride, but they didnt want to wait that long to get on LFT.















Now we were at the front entrance of Radiator Springs Racers and see that the wait time was at 90 minutes which is still a long time that day. If DB and V werent willing to wait for 40 minutes, you can tell that they didnt want to wait that long for RSR.





90 minutes in the stand-by queue is not that long during August.





We started to head on out of CL and got a few more pics on the way out.










Luigis Casa Della Tires building





Flos V8 Café





It was quite busy at CL that night, but we werent going to be in CL too long since we plan on leaving.










Radiator Springs welcome sign










Now we head on out of CL and now going to our next destination. That will be another time on the next report and find out what we did next that night.


----------



## PrincessInOz

mvf-m11c said:


> *Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 30*​
> *90 minutes in the stand-by queue is not that long during August.*







Remind me NEVER to go in August.  




Nice pictures at night.  Glad that your DB and his GF were happy to go see CL at night.


----------



## tksbaskets

Bret you took wonderful pictures of CL at night.  It looks just great with all the neon lighting.  Were these with your regular camera?

I'm glad your DB and his GF enjoyed WOC.  I bet it was fun seeing the Brave segment added in.  So nice that the show can be changed.  Plus I really liked Brave the movie.
TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Remind me NEVER to go in August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pictures at night.  Glad that your DB and his GF were happy to go see CL at night.



I will remind you not to go in August. Next year, RSR shouldn't be that long and it should be about 30-50 minute wait time next year. When a ride is new like Cars Land, everyone will try to go on that ride.

Thank you PiO. I had to show my DB and his GF the lights at CL at night which is amazing.




tksbaskets said:


> Bret you took wonderful pictures of CL at night.  It looks just great with all the neon lighting.  Were these with your regular camera?
> 
> I'm glad your DB and his GF enjoyed WOC.  I bet it was fun seeing the Brave segment added in.  So nice that the show can be changed.  Plus I really liked Brave the movie.
> TK



Thank you TK. The neon lighting at CL is great just like when I first saw it back in June during the preview. I was using my regular camera and using the Nikkor 35mm lens which I wanted to try that night. The pictures turned out really well as long as I didn't keep on moving.

They really enjoyed WoC. It makes a big difference when you watch it in person then on video. The new Brave segment was really nice and of course is a great advertisement for guests to go see the movie. It is neat that WoC can be changed with new segments or scenes to make the show even better. WoC has evolved over these last two years with new segments. I saw Brave and it was really good, I can't wait to get the Blu-Ray later on.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 31*​
We left off leaving Cars Land at night after watching the first show of World of Color at 9pm. It was a nice night while we got to see Cars Land with all the lighting effects at night to the fullest which is great. But seeing Cars Land when the lights turn on and playing Life Could be Dream song when the lights turn on is more amazing. We decided to head on out of the park and go to our next destination that night. Lets get back to the trip report and see what we will be doing next that night.

After looking around Cars Land, we started to head on out of DCA and over to DL that night. My DB and V wanted to go on some rides at DL before we call it for the night. It almost seemed when they talked to me that night that they wanted to stay at DL until 11pm when the park closed. Mostly the park closes at midnight, but since it is in mid August, the park will be closing at 11pm one hour earlier than normal days. So we had about an hour to an hour and half an hour to be in the park until it closes at 11pm.  






When we were in BVS, the Red Car Trolley was running at night. It was neat to see the Red Car Trolley running at night. But we were heading on over to DL so we had to skip it. That is also something that I will want to do on my DL trip in November to ride it at night and all the way towards the Tower of Terror.





There were a lot of people heading on out of DCA. It is so nice to go out of DCA through BVS instead of going through the back side of Soarin since August of last year. 










While we were exiting DCA, Magical fireworks at DL were still continuing. There were quite a number of people on the street of BVS watching the fireworks while a lot of people were trying to get out of the park. Sometimes those people got to think and not block the main road when watching the fireworks since there are people that wanted to head on out of the park that night.





Now passing the exit turnstile at DCA and back to the esplanade





We exited DCA and now heading on over to DL. Most of the people who were in DCA went over to DL while the others went to towards DTD or the bus loading area. It was quite busy tonight to head on over to DL through the turnstiles. The queue to get in was close to the monorail track and that is a long wait time. They only opened a few turnstiles at that time so it did make sense why it was long.

When we got in the park, I knew that it was going to be a long time to get through Main Street since Magical fireworks ended just a while ago. The streets of MS will be crowded with guests that are trying to leave the park or get to their next destination. When we entered DL, they told me that they wanted to go on Haunted Mansion. So I knew that going through MS to NOS would be crowded. So the next best option of going to NOS is by the Disneyland Railroad. Good thing that it was running after the fireworks so we can get on it and dont have to walk through MS.

When we got up to the station and see down MS that it was really crowded.





It was 9:53pm that night when we were in DL





We only had to wait five minutes until the DLRR showed up which was the C.K. Holliday Engine #1 with Holiday 4 car set. So we boarded the DLRR and on our way to NOS station. This was better to go on the DLRR instead of walking down MS after the fireworks.










When we got to the NOS station, there were a lot of people in the station to get on the DLRR. Luckily for us this was our stop and we head on over to the HM. 

When we got to the HM, the queue was a walk on since most of the people around the area started to fill up the queue for the 2nd show of F!. I thought about watching F! that night, but I wanted to be with those two and enjoy some rides before we call it for the night. I have watched F! a lot and when I go back to DL in November, I have to remind myself to watch F! with my Glow with the Show ears since DL also incorporated the same technology just like WoC. So I will be looking forward to seeing F! with the ears.

While we were in the HM at the front door entrance, I got a few pictures of the lights inside.










Now in the elevator going to the bottom of the HM and the stretching portraits




















I did try to take some pictures inside the HM while we were in the doombuggies, but the pictures were blurry and I didnt set the setting right on the ride. The next time I go on any dark rides that I will to make sure I get the setting right.

After getting off the HM, we decided to head on over to Pirates of the Caribbean while we were in the area. NOS didnt looked that busy on the rides since most of the people headed on over to the River of America for the 2nd show of F!. 

At the entrance of POTC, it was a walk-on so we just walked on the ride.










Some light fixtures at POTC










I tried to attempt to take pictures again on POTC but just like the HM, all of my pictures were blurry. I only got one picture on POTC that wasnt that blurry which was the treasure room.





My DB and V really like POTC. When I compare this one and MK at WDW, DL by far is the better one than the MK. One is that you have the Blue Bayou restaurant when you leave the station which is the restaurant in NOS which is so amazing to eat at. You got two drops at DL which the MK has that one drop. After the 2nd drop, the ride is almost nearly the same at the MK.

When we exited POTC, the 2nd show of F! was already going on so we stayed in the area for awhile until we moved on.










We didnt stay to watch the rest of F!, so we head on out of NOS and over to the Hub. They wanted to get some pictures of SB Castle. I thought they wanted to get a couple picture in front of SB Castle, but they told me that they wanted to get some pictures of the front of the castle.










When they took some pictures as well as myself, they wanted to head on over to FL and go on some rides. But I will tell you on the next post on which ride at FL that we went on next.


----------



## tksbaskets

WOW you all are sure making the best use of your day!  Looking forward to FL


----------



## Sherry E

I love the Haunted Mansion pictures!  I know it's really hard to get decent shots inside that ride or in the stretching room, but you did a good job.

I have neither seen Cars Land nor Buena Vista Street at night (in person) yet - Liza and I left DCA before it got dark in June.  Your nighttime pictures are really wonderful - and it helps me to envision what both CL and BVS will look like after dark with Christmas lights on!  I imagine it will be gorgeous (maybe not as beautiful as Main Street at night during the holidays, but beautiful nonetheless)!

By the way, don't forget your "Boo to You" PTR - someone posted in it several days ago.  Did you see that?


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> WOW you all are sure making the best use of your day!  Looking forward to FL



We did a lot that day especially they had a 3 hour break that day. I only had about an 1 1/2 break that day which is something I barely do when I go to DL. I mostly get a 3-4 hour break in the afternoon and come back later that day. I was really tired that that day.

I won't update the next post up tomorrow since I will be working at a toy show Sunday. So we will have to wait until Monday.




Sherry E said:


> I love the Haunted Mansion pictures!  I know it's really hard to get decent shots inside that ride or in the stretching room, but you did a good job.
> 
> I have neither seen Cars Land nor Buena Vista Street at night (in person) yet - Liza and I left DCA before it got dark in June.  Your nighttime pictures are really wonderful - and it helps me to envision what both CL and BVS will look like after dark with Christmas lights on!  I imagine it will be gorgeous (maybe not as beautiful as Main Street at night during the holidays, but beautiful nonetheless)!
> 
> By the way, don't forget your "Boo to You" PTR - someone posted in it several days ago.  Did you see that?



The HM is very nice, but as you know Sherry that the Holiday version is way better in our opinion. The pictures were okay in the HM stretching room. I wanted to get some good pictures during the ride, but the settings were not set up correctly. At least I would know what to do on my upcoming trip to WDW next month which is about a month to go. Time goes by really quickly.

I remember you saying that on your TR that you and Liza left before it got dark at DCA. I knew that you could have stayed longer at DCA and see BVS all light up at night. 

BVS & CL look amazing at night. I will also be looking forward when CL and BVS will have their Christmas decorations in a couple of months. It should be nice, but MS at night is just way better unless BVS will go out on the decorations over MS (possibly not).

I haven't went to my WDW PTR lately since there are barely anyone on that thread. I went on it awhile ago. Thank you Sherry.


Now I am having trouble of what time I want to eat at the Carthay Circle Restaurant. I was originally planning on having dinner at the CCR. But after seeing the menu, I thought about eating during lunch. There is just so much to choose from on those menus. I think I would need some help on what time to eat at the CCR and why. I am leaning towards dinner and getting FP's for WoC. But my DA doesn't want to spend a lot at dinner at the CCR. Plus we haven't been in the dining area of PP since we ate at AG on opening week. I still have less then two months to decide, but we will find out these next few days.


----------



## ACDSNY

I'm finally caught up again, you were able to pack quite a bit into your trip.  I love the pirate on the treasure and the castle pics!


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> I'm finally caught up again, you were able to pack quite a bit into your trip.  I love the pirate on the treasure and the castle pics!



We did quite a lot that day while my DB and his GF only had a one day pass. 

Thank you Angela.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I also made my reservation at the Carthay Circle Restaurant for my November trip on the 17th and we plan on having dinner at 6:20pm. I went back and forward with my DA if we wanted to have lunch or dinner at the Carthay Circle Restaurant. But my DA said that we should try the dinner first before the lunch. The other thing that we are still debating if we want to get WoC FPs for the viewing area. We will decide on that when we eat at the restaurant that day. I will report back and what we have done that day. 

Right now, I am not thinking of the dining at DL while I am concentrating on my dining at WDW next month. I still have a lot of planning to do for my WDW trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 32*​
We left off at DL where the three of us went after we watch the 9pm WoC. We got to do a lot of rides in the first hour of being in the park which was riding the DLRR, HM and POTC. Now we are heading on over to FL and to go on our next ride. I at first didnt know what ride they wanted to go on, but they did tell me that they want to go on a specific one without telling me. I was kind of surprise to hear from them that they wont tell me which ride. I will find out shortly, so lets get back to the trip report.

The three of us were around the MS Hub getting some pictures of SB Castle. They wanted to go to FL to go on a ride. I at first didnt know what ride they wanted to go on. I firs thought they wanted to go on PP, but the wait time should be around the 30 minute range. I knew that they didnt want to wait in a long queue for a ride, so that was out of the question, the other rides at FL that are popular and have long queues are Matterhorn (which we did so that ride was out of the question), Dumbo, Alice in Wonderland, & Storybook Land Canal Boats. 

We walked through the castle and now Fantasyland.





Over in FL, it was not that busy. The rides were about average wait times like I have seen them at night after 10:30pm. PP was around 30 minutes and that was out of the question.






We passed right by King Arthur Carousel and heading in the direction towards SLCB. I was wondering if they wanted to go on the Tea Cups, AiW or SLCB.





We passed through the Tea Cups and AiW which were average wait times except for AiW which had a long line like always.





I had a hunched when we passed by the Tea Cups and AiW of what ride we were going to go on. Then we passed SLCB and I knew what ride they wanted to go on. It was Its a Small World. I was surprised to hear from them that they wanted to go on IASW as the last ride of the night. It is a fine ride and a classic ride, but I always enjoy IASWH more than the regular one. I cant wait to ride the Holiday version in a couple of months during the Holiday season. So we head on over to IASW plaza and ride IASW.






When we got to IASW plaza, there were barely anyone in the area and it was a walk-on. So we got on IASW in just less than one minute.










Here are pictures from IASW from my DSLR camera with the Nikkor 35mm lens. Some of the pictures turned out fine while some of them are blurry. 





















































































Thats it for this post and I will have more from Its a Small World.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice set of pictures from IaSM.  You did great with that lens.

And yes...I think I am surprised that your DB and his GF wanted to ride this last.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Nice set of pictures from IaSM.  You did great with that lens.
> 
> And yes...I think I am surprised that your DB and his GF wanted to ride this last.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Thank you PiO. Some of the pictures with the lens worked out really well while some of them turned out bad as well. I still have a lot to learn about taking pictures with my DSLR. 

I was surprised to hear that they wanted to ride IASW as the last ride of the night. I thought they would want to try PP, Dumbo, etc. I like IASW, but I really like the Holiday version so much over the regular one.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 33*​
We left off on Its a Small World where it was a walk-on when the park is about to close at 11pm that Tuesday night. I was surprised at first that my DB and his GF wanted to go on IASW as the last ride of the night while we could have gone on other rides at Fantasyland. I have no problem going on IASW with them since it is a classic ride, but I will always prefer the Holiday version over the regular one every time I ride it. Enough talk, lets get back to the trip report and from IASW.

I left off while the three of us are riding IASW that Tuesday night. It was fun to ride IASW and here are more pictures from IASW.























































While we were on the ride, my DB and V were wondering if the Disney AA were part of the original IASW. I told them after the ride that they were added a few years ago during its update. Some people would say that they shouldnt have added the Disney characters to IASW. I am one of those people that didnt like the Disney character additions to the ride.  























































Thats it for this post and I will have more from IASW.


----------



## PrincessInOz

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you PiO. *Some of the pictures with the lens worked out really well while some of them turned out bad as well*. I still have a lot to learn about taking pictures with my DSLR.
> 
> I was surprised to hear that they wanted to ride IASW as the last ride of the night. I thought they would want to try PP, Dumbo, etc. I like IASW, but I really like the Holiday version so much over the regular one.
> 
> 
> The next post will be up shortly.



You are doing great.  The first time I took a f/1.8 lens (50 mm, not a 30 mm) to a Disney park was for the October 2010 trip .  If you ever have spare time and do wander in there, check out the pictures and compare them against yours.  You'll find that you're really really doing great!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> You are doing great.  The first time I took a f/1.8 lens (50 mm, not a 30 mm) to a Disney park was for the October 2010 trip .  If you ever have spare time and do wander in there, check out the pictures and compare them against yours.  You'll find that you're really really doing great!



Thank you PiO. I will have to go over to your trip reports and look at the pictures. 


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  August 14, 2012 Part 34*​
We left off riding Its a Small World as the last ride of the night for the three of us. It was a nice cruise through IASW that night while there was barely anyone on the ride.  As I have said in the last update that I love riding IASW during the Holiday season when it is transform to IASWH. The original one I still like, but I barely ride the regular one during the other parts of the season. I havent ridden the original one in almost over a year.  I can tell that V really enjoyed going through IASW and they were taking pictures with their cameras. They have taken a few pictures when we were going around the park. I didnt mention it too much during the trip report in which I mostly do all the picture taking and where we have been at each place. Now lets get to IASW.

We were in the last scene of IASW which is the finally. Its always fun to be in the last scene with all the countries all in one at the end. 

























Now we were back on the outside of IASW





When we got off IASW, it was almost close to 11pm, so we started to head on out of DL and back to the room to call it for the night. This was the first time since my May trip in 2011 where I stayed at the park until closing time. Mostly I get out of the park before the closing time since there will be a lot of people that are exiting the park and going to the stores. This time, I was here with my DB and V while they only had a one day park hopper ticket and want to get the most out of it and they have by staying at the parks until they closed. 

My DB and V wanted to do one more thing before we left the park. I had a hunch that it would be shopping at the Emporium or any of the stores in Main Street since they stay open one hour after the park closes. So we started to head on out of the park and over to MS. There were some people in the area around IASW Plaza.










Most of the rides around FL are shut down since the park is now closed.





Now back at the Hub and can see that Astro Orbiter is now closed for the night





We were walking down MS and seeing that most of the guests are now in the area heading on out of the park or doing last second shopping or getting ice cream at Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor.




















Carnation Café Sign















They wanted to go to the Emporium to do some last second shopping since they didnt want to go back to the World of Disney store since we have been there on Monday. While they are looking for something at the Emporium, I was in the store taking some pictures of the light fixtures inside the store. The very interesting thing about the Emporium and the light fixtures is that there are a lot of different light fixtures inside the store which is very interesting. 





















We were in the Emporium for a while and they finally came up to me with some clothes that V have found that day. There must have been at least three shirts. They told me that they were for her relatives since she wants to get them something from this trip. 

We headed on over to the register and tallied all the stuff that she have bought that night and I believed it was around $100 worth of clothing and other merchandise that night. They bought a lot that night while we were in the Emporium. She handed me the money and I used my AP to help her save about over $20 that day. She was very happy and thanked me for the discount. I always try to help out my group with the discount of my AP. 

Today, mostly everyone pays with the credit card instead of cash for almost anything. I am one of those people that I still like to use cash for smaller purchases. I did tell my DB and V in advanced before the trip to have plenty of cash with them if they want to buy merchandise at the store. Luckily they didnt have to use the cash at the restaurants while I have the AP. 

When we got the bag of the merchandise, we started to head on out of the park and going back to the room. On the way out, I had to get a couple of more pictures while we were exiting the park. It was nice and quiet around Main Street Town Square. Most of the guests have already left the park and sleeping in the rooms. 





When we were about to exit the park, it was already 11:30pm





All the turnstiles at DL were closed and the center gate is opened to let the guests to exit the park. 





So we head on out of the park and on back to Best Western Anaheim Inn. We got back to the room around 11:40pm which took about 10 minutes to get from the esplanade to the hotel. We were all glad to get back to the room after a long night at the parks. I was really exhausted and was sweating a lot that night. We took our turns to use the bathroom and I was up for a while until it was around midnight that I finally went to bed. My DB and V stayed up a little bit late that night since they dont have a ticket for tomorrow. So this concludes our day at the park on Tuesday.

We really did quite a lot that Tuesday on August 14th. I got to go to DCA during my Annual Pass Early Entry and I didnt do too much that morning where Radiator Springs Racers was down. I was hoping that RSR would be running that morning and get a quick ride on it before I got in the queue for the RSR FP when I met up with my DB and V. I did spend an hour that morning to get the FP. The three of us got to do a lot of rides at DCA that morning. I got to do my usual rides at DCA which is Mickeys Fun Wheel or the DISers would call it Mickeys Fun Wheel of Doom or Terror. Got to ride Toy Story Midway Mania, Goofys Sky School, Little Mermaid Ride, and a lot of other rides that I can go on. I also got to ride the Red Car Trolley which was one of my objectives during the trip and I do plan on riding all the way to the Tower of Terror during my November trip. 

The other thing is that we got to go over to DL and we got to ride the updated Matterhorn Mountain, BTMRR which might be down later next year for refurbishment & Star Tours in the afternoon while we head on over to Cars Land to ride Radiator Springs Racers around noon. They like the ride and it lived up to the hype. My DB compared it to Test Track at EPCOT and it was way better than TT. We also got to eat at Flos V8 Café. The food was okay, but it wasnt worth going back to that restaurant in quite some time. While they went back to the room, I did some other things that day by watching Instant Classic and Red Car News Boys shows at DCA. I got to ride the monorail which is something that I always do every time I go to DL.

We ate at Wine Country Trattoria and the food was also good that day. It was great to eat at the WCT since I havent ate at that restaurant in ages. Also during that day, we got to see CL with the lights turned on and also later that day. We got to see World of Color that night while my DB and V had a great time watching it.

To finish the night, we went to DL to go on a few rides and closed it off with shopping at the Emporium.

Overall we did quite a number of rides, shows and restaurants that day. Its been a long time since I have stayed at the parks that long during a trip and did quite a lot in such a short time. Now that this day is over, now is the last part of the day which is always the saddest which is Wednesday. I also have my APEE for DL on Wednesday. So I need to get some rest that Tuesday night and have to get to DL first thing in the morning. 

Thats it for this post and I will the next day and see what I did that Wednesday morning.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
You got some really nice pics of DL and Mainstreet at night.  I especially like the teacup ride one 

You had a busy day.  I bet you all slept well that night!

Thanks for sharing.
TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> You got some really nice pics of DL and Mainstreet at night.  I especially like the teacup ride one
> 
> You had a busy day.  I bet you all slept well that night!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> TK



Hi TK,

Thank you. The pictures at DL on MS were nice while some of them were blurry. But overall they turned out very nice with the new lens. The tea cup picture was nice. 

It was a busy day with so much done in just one day which was crazy. I did slept well that night and was excited to use my APEE at DL the next day. Unfortunately, I won't have an update until next week since I will be gone and doing some business work. I will get back to the trip report asap since I am about less than one month away till my WDW trip. 

Thank you for for checking it out.


Also, I might be able to go back to DL in a few months next year. My aunt (not my DA that goes with me to the parks) my dad's sister is considering going to DL in January next year during the off-season. It will be my aunt, her BF and her daughter who is 2 which will be her first time going to DL. She ask me if I am interested in going with them and being their guide. I said that it is a possibility since I have to look at my basketball schedule for January. For now, this is just talk and not reality. 

If this do happens and we go in January, it will be exciting to see DL after the Holiday season. I know for a fact that some of the rides will be down after the Holiday season and shorter times. I have done a trip in January back in 2010 when I worked at an Anime show in Bakersfield. 

They already asked me a lot of questions of what to do for a 2 year old and what she will like. One thing that she is looking forward to the most is meeting the Disney characters at the park. They also want to do a character breakfast at one of the restaurants. She told me that she wants to meet Minnie. For the character dining restaurants, the one's that might have Minnie are the Plaza Inn Minnie and Friends Breakfast which I have done in the past and I believed the other one is Goofy's Kitchen. *Sherry E* if you are reading this, have you seen Minnie at GK during your trip from last year? I believed I didn't see any pictures of Minnie at GK during your trip, but I want to make sure 100% if Minnie will be at GK if we dine there. If not, it is most likely that the Plaza Inn Minnie and Friends Breakfast will be the place to have the character breakfast since she wants to see Minnie.

I did look at the Character Meals Super Thread!! on the DL thread and see that Minnie might make an appearance at GK. I want to make sure that it is legit that she will be at GK.

There will be a lot of questions of what to do with a 2 year old since I haven't been with a young child in almost in ages. I was in a group that had a young kid in our group from my trip in June last year and he had a great time of going on a lot of rides. This time will be different with a young child and will be challenging of what rides she will want to go on. We'll wait and see how it goes.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Bret - I'm loving your pictures with that lens.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sherry E

You can also always ask me a question in my own TR or in PM if you want to know something about Goofy's - just in case I don't happen to get to this thread for a few days! 

Yes, I saw Minnie at Goofy's this past December - for dinner, though.  Not breakfast.  She was there when my group had that fiasco of a dinner with all the confusion when we checked in (the fiasco was because of my friends and not because of the restaurant). She is in the pictures.  But I don't _think_ she was there at breakfast a few days later.  We didn't get any photos of her at breakfast and I don't think I saw her in other areas of the restaurant.

That's how it usually goes for me - at the times I eat breakfast there, which are generally really early, I don't see Minnie at Goofy's Kitchen.  She may very well show up a bit later in the brunch shift, though.

However, I kind of have a feeling that Minnie is probably at Goofy's for dinner more than breakfast.  She is probably there often for dinner.  Since her own breakfast is over and Minnie & Friends does not offer dinner, if people see her at Goofy's for dinner it won't 'spoil the illusion.'  If she appears too often at Goofy's Kitchen during breakfast, then it gives people a bit less of a reason to eat at Minnie & Friends.  Know what I mean?

So I have a feeling you'd be safe eating dinner at Goofy's and seeing Minnie, not to mention the fact that the adults will have a wide variety of food to choose from.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Bret - I'm loving your pictures with that lens.  Thanks for sharing.



Thank you PiO. I did check your pics from the Oct. 2010 trip and they were really nice. I still have a lot to learn of taking pictures with my DSLR camera. 

Thank you PiO and I do like your pics from your 2010 trip.




Sherry E said:


> You can also always ask me a question in my own TR or in PM if you want to know something about Goofy's - just in case I don't happen to get to this thread for a few days!
> 
> Yes, I saw Minnie at Goofy's this past December - for dinner, though.  Not breakfast.  She was there when my group had that fiasco of a dinner with all the confusion when we checked in (the fiasco was because of my friends and not because of the restaurant). She is in the pictures.  But I don't _think_ she was there at breakfast a few days later.  We didn't get any photos of her at breakfast and I don't think I saw her in other areas of the restaurant.
> 
> That's how it usually goes for me - at the times I eat breakfast there, which are generally really early, I don't see Minnie at Goofy's Kitchen.  She may very well show up a bit later in the brunch shift, though.
> 
> However, I kind of have a feeling that Minnie is probably at Goofy's for dinner more than breakfast.  She is probably there often for dinner.  Since her own breakfast is over and Minnie & Friends does not offer dinner, if people see her at Goofy's for dinner it won't 'spoil the illusion.'  If she appears too often at Goofy's Kitchen during breakfast, then it gives people a bit less of a reason to eat at Minnie & Friends.  Know what I mean?
> 
> So I have a feeling you'd be safe eating dinner at Goofy's and seeing Minnie, not to mention the fact that the adults will have a wide variety of food to choose from.



I was about to PM you or write on your TR. But I don't want to hog your trip report and I also wanted to hear from other DISers about their experience at GK or Plaza Inn. But it looks like that no one commented about it except for you and I do appreciate it.

I thought that Minnie was only at GK until dinner time while she is at the Plaza Inn for breakfast. It did make sense at first that she would be at the Plaza Inn during breakfast and later during lunch/dinner at GK. 

My aunt told me that her BF daughter wants to meet Minnie and Cinderella during a character breakfast. But I when I read the Character Superthread that Cinderella will only be at Ariel's Grotto and she wasn't too excited about the food selection at AG. So AG is out of the question and the two choices are GK or Plaza Inn. But they want to have breakfast during a character meal. So it might be Plaza Inn or GK during dinner. I will find out until later to see what they want to do. But I do have two more months of planning to decide of what they want to do.

Thank you for your insight about GK Sherry.


----------



## PrincessInOz

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you PiO. I did check your pics from the Oct. 2010 trip and they were really nice. I still have a lot to learn of taking pictures with my DSLR camera.
> 
> Thank you PiO and I do like your pics from your 2010 trip.



Thanks Bret.  You're very kind!


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> I was about to PM you or write on your TR. But I don't want to hog your trip report and I also wanted to hear from other DISers about their experience at GK or Plaza Inn. But it looks like that no one commented about it except for you and I do appreciate it.
> 
> I thought that Minnie was only at GK until dinner time while she is at the Plaza Inn for breakfast. It did make sense at first that she would be at the Plaza Inn during breakfast and later during lunch/dinner at GK.
> 
> My aunt told me that her BF daughter wants to meet Minnie and Cinderella during a character breakfast. But I when I read the Character Superthread that Cinderella will only be at Ariel's Grotto and she wasn't too excited about the food selection at AG. So AG is out of the question and the two choices are GK or Plaza Inn. But they want to have breakfast during a character meal. So it might be Plaza Inn or GK during dinner. I will find out until later to see what they want to do. But I do have two more months of planning to decide of what they want to do.
> 
> Thank you for your insight about GK Sherry.



*Bret -*

It's likely that no one else commented about Goofy's because your quote was, "*Sherry E* if you are reading this, have you seen Minnie at GK during your trip from last year? I believed I didn't see any pictures of Minnie at GK during your trip, but I want to make sure 100% if Minnie will be at GK if we dine there."

It sounded like you were asking me specifically, and referring to pictures from my trip, in which case I responded and said to be sure to post the question in my own TR or send me a PM, because it's not a guarantee that I am going to come back to this thread every day.  I might only be able to pop in every few days.  

If you want to know something about Goofy's or Minnie & Friends, you can't be sure that the people who know about them will be following your TR.  The best thing to do is just post the questions in the Character Meal Superthread.  There are plenty of other people who have eaten there more recently than December too (which is when I was last there).

Anyway, Cinderella was also as my Goofy's Kitchen dinner in December, along with Minnie.

Good luck figuring it all out!


----------



## PrincessInOz

mvf-m11c said:


> I was about to PM you or write on your TR. But I don't want to hog your trip report and I also wanted to hear from other DISers about their experience at GK or Plaza Inn. But it looks like that no one commented about it except for you and I do appreciate it.
> 
> I thought that Minnie was only at GK until dinner time while she is at the Plaza Inn for breakfast. It did make sense at first that she would be at the Plaza Inn during breakfast and later during lunch/dinner at GK.
> 
> My aunt told me that her BF daughter wants to meet Minnie and Cinderella during a character breakfast. But I when I read the Character Superthread that Cinderella will only be at Ariel's Grotto and she wasn't too excited about the food selection at AG. So AG is out of the question and the two choices are GK or Plaza Inn. But they want to have breakfast during a character meal. So it might be Plaza Inn or GK during dinner. I will find out until later to see what they want to do. But I do have two more months of planning to decide of what they want to do.
> 
> Thank you for your insight about GK Sherry.



Bret - I didn't comment because I thought you were directing this to Sherry.  In any event, I haven't done a character meal at DLR in YEARS!  Lately, I've just been doing flying visits to DLR and doing the park in one or two days..and going commando.  Not really enough time to add a character meal to it.  (*hangs head in shame*)


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret -*
> 
> It's likely that no one else commented about Goofy's because your quote was, "*Sherry E* if you are reading this, have you seen Minnie at GK during your trip from last year? I believed I didn't see any pictures of Minnie at GK during your trip, but I want to make sure 100% if Minnie will be at GK if we dine there."
> 
> It sounded like you were asking me specifically, and referring to pictures from my trip, in which case I responded and said to be sure to post the question in my own TR or send me a PM, because it's not a guarantee that I am going to come back to this thread every day.  I might only be able to pop in every few days.
> 
> If you want to know something about Goofy's or Minnie & Friends, you can't be sure that the people who know about them will be following your TR.  The best thing to do is just post the questions in the Character Meal Superthread.  There are plenty of other people who have eaten there more recently than December too (which is when I was last there).
> 
> Anyway, Cinderella was also as my Goofy's Kitchen dinner in December, along with Minnie.
> 
> Good luck figuring it all out!



I understand and the next time when I ask a question, I will go to the Character Meal Superthread and asked the other DISers about it. When I read your comment I should have said to everyone. 

Glad to hear that Minnie and Cinderella were at GK during your dinner last year.

Thank you for your help.

I will go to the superthread and ask the DISers about it.




PrincessInOz said:


> Bret - I didn't comment because I thought you were directing this to Sherry.  In any event, I haven't done a character meal at DLR in YEARS!  Lately, I've just been doing flying visits to DLR and doing the park in one or two days..and going commando.  Not really enough time to add a character meal to it.  (*hangs head in shame*)



I should have said to all the DISers. So I will have to remind myself of what I say on the threads. I have done a few character breakfasts at the DLR, but that is only at the Plaza Inn the last two years. My aunt, her BF and daughter want to see Minnie during breakfast or possibly dinner if they change their minds. Are you considering doing a character breakfast during your trip next year with your family? I think you should do one.


----------



## PrincessInOz

mvf-m11c said:


> I should have said to all the DISers. So I will have to remind myself of what I say on the threads. I have done a few character breakfasts at the DLR, but that is only at the Plaza Inn the last two years. My aunt, her BF and daughter want to see Minnie during breakfast or possibly dinner if they change their minds. Are you considering doing a character breakfast during your trip next year with your family? I think you should do one.



The last couple of trips, we've been doing character meals at WDW instead of DLR lately.  We tend to hit DLR just after we've arrived in the US and we treat Anaheim as a short stop to get over the jetlag.  

We'll definitely book in for a character breakfast at WDW....DH and I really liked Tusker House and the breakfast at Cape May is good as well.  We don't enjoy Chef Mickey and I'd like to try 'OHanas. 
I might consider one at DLR as well; depending on how much time we end up staying in Anaheim.  I think DS will LOVE Carsland so I might have to factor in an extra day or so.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> The last couple of trips, we've been doing character meals at WDW instead of DLR lately.  We tend to hit DLR just after we've arrived in the US and we treat Anaheim as a short stop to get over the jetlag.
> 
> We'll definitely book in for a character breakfast at WDW....DH and I really liked Tusker House and the breakfast at Cape May is good as well.  We don't enjoy Chef Mickey and I'd like to try 'OHanas.
> I might consider one at DLR as well; depending on how much time we end up staying in Anaheim.  I think DS will LOVE Carsland so I might have to factor in an extra day or so.



That does make sense after coming all the way from Australia to the US. 

I haven't done a character breakfast at WDW in years. I remember the last time I had a character breakfast at WDW was at Chef Mickey at the Contemporary. It must have been over 10 years since I have done one. It would be nice to do one at WDW one day, but the people that I go with are not into character dining. Your DS will love Cars Land during your trip. Hopefully the wait time for RSR won't be that long like this summertime.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  August 15, 2012 Part 1*​
After being away from the trip report the last few days, I now have some free time to go and restart the rest of my trip report back in August. I still have less than one month away till my WDW trip with my relatives, my DB and his GF. So I will try to get everything done before we get to the trip report. This has been a long trip report since we were at the parks a lot on Tuesday August 14th. Now its time to finish the rest of the trip report with the saddest part of the trip which is the last day.

We left off getting back to Best Western Anaheim Inn on Tuesday night where we did a lot of rides, restaurant s and shows that night at the DLR. Now it is the last day of the trip report which is the saddest part of the trip. It is always sad to go home on the last day of the trip, but I was also looking forward to getting home so I can check out the videos and pictures from the trip. It has been a long time since I have been at the park for that long in one day. It was like 14 hours that I was in the park that Tuesday and it was exhausting. But I somehow survived that day and now its time to get the last part of the day.

I had to get up early that Wednesday morning to take advantage of my Annual Pass Early Entry to Disneyland on Wednesday. I used my APEE at DCA on Tuesday and it was semi worth it since I didnt go on Radiator Springs Racers that morning since it was down. Now I am about to go to DL that Wednesday morning. This was the first time in 2 years since I have done a MM at DL since I stayed at the GCH back in October of 2010. Since I have an AP and stay off-site, I rarely go to MM at DL. So I am planning to take full advantage of it. 

Unfortunately, I overslept that Wednesday morning since I was sore and tired from the other day. So I got up around 7am and I got dressed and took a shower that morning. When I was ready, my DB and his GF were still sleeping in the room. I wasnt going to wake them since they dont have a park ticket that day and they wanted to sleep in after Tuesday day at the parks. So I just head on over to DL that morning and hope that it wont be that busy.

I left around 7:20am from BWAI and heading on over to the esplanade. I would assume that it would be that busy at the turnstiles and there will be a turnstile at DL that will allow the MM/APEE into the park that day. I cant believe that I lost about half an hour that day during APEE/MM at DL. But I needed that extra sleep and rest after a long day on Tuesday.

I got to the turnstiles at DL 7:30am and the regular guests were waiting to get into the park that morning. Luckily, the turnstile for the APEE/MM was still open and I got into the park around 7:30am.





One of the DLRR trains was at the MS station. It was the C.K. Holliday Engine #1 with Holiday 2 car set.





Also when I entered the park, the CM at the turnstile handed me this paper which was the DL Early Entry Guest sheet which will get me past the rope drop area at MS Hub area. Good thing I got this or I would have to wait on the outside of the rope drop to enter the park that morning.





When I entered DL that morning, it was quite and the regular guests are not in the park right now. When I was walking down MS, I got a few pictures on the way in.










Most of MS was quite since it was only the early entry guests















Just passed 7:30am





The rope drop area was at the Hub right around in the area of the Plaza Inn and Jolly Holiday Bakery Café. I handed the early entry sheet and was allowed to enter DL that morning. DL lands that are opened during MM is Fantasyland and Tomorrowland. So I am wondering what I will do first.










I decided to head on over to Fantasyland and possibly go on a few rides since I am going in that direction I was fortunate to get a picture of the Matterhorn without any people in the picture.





One of the light fixture on the route of going to FL from the MS Hub.





It was quiet around FL and hopefully that it wont be that bad when I try to go on some rides.





I thought about going on over to Peter Pan, but I wanted to go on the Matterhorn again after riding it on Tuesday. I knew that the Matterhorn shouldnt be that crowded that morning so I head on over there. But when I looked at Storybook Land Canal Boats, it was not running that morning. 





When I got over to the Matterhorn, the wait time was less than 5 minutes so it was a walk on that morning. I went through the Fantasyland side since I have ridden the Tomorrowland side the other day.










Just like the Tomorrowland side, the new bobsleds were not that comfortable and I had to bend my legs in the front of the bobsleds. I have said in my time when I rode the Matterhorn on Tuesday that it isnt that comfortable riding in the bobsleds with a bag especially a backpack. I barely had enough room to put my bag between my legs. If you do plan on riding the Matterhorn and you have a bag, have someone hold it so you wont feel that uncomfortable riding it. 

The FL side of the Matterhorn is just like the same where it isnt that fast than the TL side, but it was just as bumpy riding in the new cars just like the TL side. I have said this in the trip report and I will say it again that the new bobsleds are not that comfortable to ride in and I really missed the old bobsleds where they were more comfortable.

As I got off the Matterhorn, I started  to walk around the FL and see how busy it is that day. I mostly do this all the time I go to DL in the morning where I just roamed around and dont go on any rides. I know that I should be taking advantage of the MM at DL, but this is who I am and I like to roam around and get great pictures of the park.





Another light fixture in FL





Most of the rides at FL were walk-ons or a short wait time





When I looked at PP it was a walk-on, so I head on over to PP and rode it that morning. It was nice that PP had barely any people in the queue. Every time I go on this ride at DL, I like this one way better than the one at WDW. I was at first not planning on riding PP but since the wait time was short, I hhad to go on it that morning.





I got to ride PP that morning and I exited the ride. It was nice to ride PP that morning with a short wait time. Now I was still in FL and taking pictures around the area.





A look at Pinocchios Daring Journey





Another light fixture





It was quite around FL that morning





That is it for this post and I will have more from that morning at DL. What will I do next that morning?


----------



## ACDSNY

Another nice set of pics Brett.  I love when I'm able to get pics without people in them around the parks.  I'm really looking forward to going back in May.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I love seeing DL in the early morning light.  It just seems to glow.

Great set of pics!  Looking forward to seeing where you went next!


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret -*

I posted about this on the DIS earlier today, but have you had a chance to read this blog about the holidays from the Disney Parks Blog?:

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-resort-coming-november-12-through-january-6/

Of course, we already knew what the dates for the season were going to be months ago, so I'm not sure why they think they are telling us something we don't already know!

What struck me as interesting is, specifically, the mention of the Cars Land decorations.  Do you notice how they seem to only refer to 4 locations along Route 66?  (I just knew that the Tower of Tires in front of Luigi's would be used for Christmas lights!)

We already expected there to be decorations in Cars Land and on BVS (which the Parks Blog confirms), but it's interesting that they don't say that Cars Land will be fully decorated.  They only mention those certain locations.  Interesting.  I wonder if the shops and other spots in Cars Land will not be decorated?  

Also, I kind of wondered if they would do with Cars Land what they do in Toon Town - play Christmas songs sung by the characters.  The music in Cars Land is so integral to the whole experience, so I wonder if it will be the same songs they usually play or holiday music.

Another thing about this Blog - do you notice that, under "Returning Favorites" for Disneyland, they don't mention the themed decorations in Toon Town or in New Orleans Square?  They also don't mention the reindeer at the newly named "Holly Jolly Jamboree."

I posted a comment to the Blog much, much earlier today (hours and hours ago), saying that I hope the "Returning Favorites" include Toon Town and New Orleans Square's decor, and that DCA needs decorations in every land because it always pales in comparison to DL.

Hours later, my comment has still not appeared under the Comments section of the blog.  And yet, they always, always post comments from that "Fred" guy!  I see Fred's comments on the Blog all the time!


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> Another nice set of pics Brett.  I love when I'm able to get pics without people in them around the parks.  I'm really looking forward to going back in May.



Thank you Angela. It is so fun going to DL during MM. I barely do it anymore since I have an AP and I don't stay on-site. So I try to take advantage of MM at DL that day and I didn't do that since I got up late. It was alright that I didn't get up earlier since I was exhausted the other day. 

That is very nice news to hear that you will be heading back to the DLR in May. When are your dates for your May trip? 




PrincessInOz said:


> I love seeing DL in the early morning light.  It just seems to glow.
> 
> Great set of pics!  Looking forward to seeing where you went next!



It very nice to see the park partially empty where you do see some people in the park when the park opens. MM are always fun to go since they are less crowded and short wait times.

Thank you PiO. The next post will be up tomorrow morning.




Sherry E said:


> *Bret -*
> 
> I posted about this on the DIS earlier today, but have you had a chance to read this blog about the holidays from the Disney Parks Blog?:
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-resort-coming-november-12-through-january-6/
> 
> Of course, we already knew what the dates for the season were going to be months ago, so I'm not sure why they think they are telling us something we don't already know!
> 
> What struck me as interesting is, specifically, the mention of the Cars Land decorations.  Do you notice how they seem to only refer to 4 locations along Route 66?  (I just knew that the Tower of Tires in front of Luigi's would be used for Christmas lights!)
> 
> We already expected there to be decorations in Cars Land and on BVS (which the Parks Blog confirms), but it's interesting that they don't say that Cars Land will be fully decorated.  They only mention those certain locations.  Interesting.  I wonder if the shops and other spots in Cars Land will not be decorated?
> 
> Also, I kind of wondered if they would do with Cars Land what they do in Toon Town - play Christmas songs sung by the characters.  The music in Cars Land is so integral to the whole experience, so I wonder if it will be the same songs they usually play or holiday music.
> 
> Another thing about this Blog - do you notice that, under "Returning Favorites" for Disneyland, they don't mention the themed decorations in Toon Town or in New Orleans Square?  They also don't mention the reindeer at the newly named "Holly Jolly Jamboree."
> 
> I posted a comment to the Blog much, much earlier today (hours and hours ago), saying that I hope the "Returning Favorites" include Toon Town and New Orleans Square's decor, and that DCA needs decorations in every land because it always pales in comparison to DL.
> 
> Hours later, my comment has still not appeared under the Comments section of the blog.  And yet, they always, always post comments from that "Fred" guy!  I see Fred's comments on the Blog all the time!



I got to read the Disney blog tonight. Thank you for posting the link Sherry. 

We already knew that there would be decorations at Cars Land and Buena Vista Street but I was surprised to read that only four locations will be decorated. We knew that Luigi's Casa Della Tires location will be decorated with the Leaning Tower of Tires. I thought that they would add decorations for Lizzie's Curios Shop, Ramone's, Sarge's, Mater, etc. just like the other four locations. Maybe they will add decorations to the shops and other buildings at CL and just want to make it interesting. 

It will be nice to hear Christmas songs for Cars Land, but I also don't want that to happen since I like the songs at Cars Land right now. But we'll just wait and see when we get closer to the dates.

I was surprised to read that they didn't mention anything about Mickey's Toon Town or New Orleans Square. Those two lands are decorated at DL every year and I will be surprised if they don't add the Holiday decorations. That is part of the Christmas season at DL and it will be very disappointing if they don't have them up this year. They change the Reindeer Round-Up to Holly Jolly Jamboree. I don't like the name change and I would guess that they will use the Festival Arena for the Holly Jolly Jamboree like they did with the Halloween Carnival. I don't like how they changes to the Halloween season this year and DL and hope they won't do too much to BTR this year.

I did not see your comment on the blog about Toon Town and New Orleans Square. I was surprised to hear and not see your comment on the blog. Hopefully that they will add your comment and they will respond to it. For DL veterans of the Holiday season like you and me, it will be very disappointing to not see any Holiday decorations at MTT and NOS. There is no question that DCA needs more decorations and with the price increase, they better added more decorations and not less decorations.

We'll just have to wait and hear from them about the decorations at MTT and NOS. But after reading it, I am getting nervous and will be disappointed if they do that to MTT and NOS.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  August 15, 2012 Part 2*​
I left off at Disneyland during Annual Pass Early Entry or Magic Morning which we call it. I was disappointed that I got up late that morning for my APEE/MM at DL. But after a long day at the park on Tuesday with my DB and his GF, I knew that I was wiped out from the other night and trying to push myself to go to DL during the MM. So I am in the park that morning going on a few rides and taking pictures of a partial empty park like I normally do but half less than a typical morning at DL. Time is so different now that DL and DCA are opened at the same time while DL is the first park for the guests to enter while you have to enter DCA later on. That morning during the first 15 minutes, I got to ride the Matterhorn and Peter Pan. Mostly those two rides are 30+ minute wait times in the afternoon and glad that I got to ride them that morning. Now I am in FL getting some pictures until it was time to open the park officially at 8am. Lets get back to the trip report.

While DL is not opened yet officially at 8am, I was in FL going on some rides until the park was open. I just finished riding Peter Pan and now taking some random pictures around the park that morning.

When I saw Dumbo, I thought about going on it but I do plan on riding it with my DA one day since she wants to go on it.





I left FL and now head on over to Tomorrowland to go on one of my favorite rides at TL which is Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters or BLAB. I always have to go on BLAB every time I am at DL just like the Monorail and the DLRR which are the ones that I go on. So I head on over to TL from FL.

A few more different pictures on the way over to TL





Monorail Blue or Mandy is now in the park





I entered TL and it was still quiet since the park is still during APEE/MM. So the people who are in TL and FL had a few more moments until the regular guests are allowed in the other lands.

I thought about going to Space Mountain, but my backpack would be a problem since I had problems with it on the Matterhorn. The wait time was about 5 minutes that morning which is great to go on during MM.





Now heading on over to BLAB





The wait time was only 5 minutes which was great










I am looking forward to getting back on BLAB since I havent done well lately on BLAB. I know TK that you would love to have my scores on BLAB, but I havent hit the 999,999+ score in a long time and maybe this time will happen. Getting 999,999+ is possible if you are in certain areas of the ride and hit the targets like the Zurg secret target where the points is 100,000.

My score for BLAB was 542,100 which is not that bad, but not the score that I would like to get on BLAB. Mostly during that ride, the triangle and diamond targets didnt light up and I didnt hit the secret target and was wondering if the secret target will light up if I am riding it in the afternoon. Sometimes it just me puzzled why the targets dont work in morning like in the afternoon.





After I got off BLAB, the park I snow officially opened at 8am and most of the guests are now in the park. I decided to head on over to Adventureland to get a FP for Indy. So I started to head on over to Indy.
Over at Star Tours, the wait time was only 5 minutes which was great to go on ST. I was considering  going on ST that morning, but I wanted to do other things than just by going on rides like taking pictures.





More guests are now coming in the park





Now entering Adventureland





There were quite a number of people in Adventureland and mostly heading on over to Indy. 





It only said 10 minutes which takes that long to get through the queue of Indy. So I wasnt planning on going on Indy that morning and just got a FP which the return time was 8:40am to 9:40am.





Now I passed by Tarzans Treehouse










Over at the RoA, it was quiet while the park opened and it will be busy later on that day.










Now I am just walking around the RoA and NOS to get some pictures while the park was not that crowded. Every time in the morning, NOS and Critter Country is always quiet while most of the guests are at FL & TL in the morning.















A picture of the flowers in the direction of the River of America





I head on over to the NOS RR station to get some pics of the flowers right by the station.




















Thats it for this post and I will have more from Disneyland that Wednesday morning.


----------



## PrincessInOz

What a lovely morning!  I love that you have such short wait times and get to experience the park with low crowds.  If only we were all that blessed every time we went!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> What a lovely morning!  I love that you have such short wait times and get to experience the park with low crowds.  If only we were all that blessed every time we went!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.




It was a nice morning at DL before the park was open that morning. I like to go to the park first thing in the morning to get pictures of the park while it is not that crowded and also the short wait times for the rides which is great. If you want to go on a ride that has a high wait time in the afternoon or night, I would go on it first thing in the morning when the park opens. 

Thank you PiO.


----------



## tksbaskets

HI Bret,
I just love your pictures of a quiet NOS and Critter Country.  Especially of the Riverboat on the ROA. 

I'm most impressed at your score on BLAB.  WOW   Nice update.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> HI Bret,
> I just love your pictures of a quiet NOS and Critter Country.  Especially of the Riverboat on the ROA.
> 
> I'm most impressed at your score on BLAB.  WOW   Nice update.



Hi TK,

It was a nice quiet time at NOS and CC. It is so quiet when DL opens that morning and most of the people are at FL or TL. It's fun to go to those lands in the morning when it opens. The Mark Twain looks very nice in the dock before it set sails that day.

That was a nice score on BLAB. As you know that I always try to get in the 999,999+ score every time I ride it. But it didn't happen that day and maybe next time when I go back I will try it again.

Thank you


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3 – August 15, 2012– Part 3*​
We left off at DL that Wednesday morning where I was in the park during MM and was excited to go in and go on a few rides and take some pictures of the park while it is partially empty. Mostly when I am at DL in the morning, I mostly just go around the park taking pictures while the park is empty which we don’t see too much on the threads. But I always like to get pictures of DL in the morning where it isn’t that busy. 

Now I am in NOS about to go and take more different pictures in the park. I head on over to CC and passing the Haunted Mansion. As expected the HM has no wait time and no one is in the area. I like riding the HM when I have the chance, but I really like the Haunted Mansion Holiday where it is all decorated during the Halloween and Christmas season. It would be nice if the MK at WDW would have the same thing like DL, but there is no comparison for me about the Haunted Mansions at both parks. DL by far my favorite over the MK where the DL has the advantage of the Holiday version. 





Now heading on over to CC





I knew that Splash Mountain will have a long queue that day since it is during the summertime and people will go on rides that get you wet and cooled down. I like to ride Splash Mountain, but the morning time was not the time to ride it. But if you don’t want to wait in a long queue to ride Splash Mountain and don’t care if it is during the morning than this is the best time to go on Splash Mountain where is not that crowded.















Over at Hungry Bear Restaurant, it is closed as expected in the morning and won’t open until later during the afternoon.










It was quiet over at CC and right by Splash Mountain





A look at Splash Mountain FP return time sign and they were early that morning





A few more light fixture pics





One of the light fixtures underneath the DLRR bridge





Over at CC, it was like a ghost town and there were no one around the area. So I head on over to Pooh’s Corner to check out the store while I was in the area.










After being in Pooh’s Corner store for awhile just to check out what is there. In the store, it has the regular merchandise that you see around DL and they do have a kitchen where they make treats. I head on out of CC and back around the ROA.





Over at the Columbia where it is at the side dock, there were CM’s working on the Columbia that morning.





Now I am back at NOS/Froniterland and it was still quiet that morning.















I now heading on over to Frontierland and see BTMRR possibly until it is closed for the refurbishment. 





Just 5 minutes to get on BTMRR and the return time is early just like Splash Mountain










I passed by BTMRR and now entering the backside of Frontierland




















Now heading on over to the back side of Frontierland where Big Thunder Ranch is located and the backside to Fantasyland. I will get back to the trip report on the next update.


----------



## tksbaskets

Very cool light fixture under the DLRR~


----------



## PrincessInOz

Thanks for the pictures.  That's about one of my favourite corners in DL....HM, Splash Mountain and CC....lovely and green.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Very cool light fixture under the DLRR~



That was a nice light fixture underneath the DLRR.




PrincessInOz said:


> Thanks for the pictures.  That's about one of my favourite corners in DL....HM, Splash Mountain and CC....lovely and green.



Your welcome. It is very nice to go to the HM, Splash and CC in the morning where it is walk-ons.


The next update will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  August 15, 2012 Part 4*​
We left off at Frontierland while I was in DL during MM that Wednesday morning. It was a nice day where the park wasnt that crowded in Frontierland. I was just walking around the park like I usually do every time I go to DL in the morning. The rides wait times were walk-ons and I could easily go on rides in the morning. But I like to walk around to get some pictures of the park that is empty. I have only done BLAB that morning and maybe I will go on some more rides later that day. 

Now I am in the backside heading on over to Big Thunder Ranch and passing by Big Thunder Mountain Railroad. I like to walk on the back side of Frontierland and see the mountain. Every time I see that mountain is so amazing to see. 





I also got to see the Big Thunder Ranch Jamboree sign which features Billy Hill and the Hillbillies. Mostly Billy Hill and the Hillbillies are at the Golden Horseshoe, but this summertime they have been over at Big Thunder Ranch. The Jamboree wasnt open that morning since BTR doesnt open until the afternoon. So there was no way for me to get into BTR that morning. 





Also around the back side of Frontierland, there were BTR Jamboree signs on the light poles promoting the Jamboree. It was also neat that they had Country Bear characters on the signs.





A look at BTMRR





More BTR Jamboree signs which had the Country Bear characters





One with Mickey on it





It was quiet around the Big Thunder Ranch





They had the times of when Billy Hill and the Hillbillies played at. It wasnt until 11:15pm when they started to perform at BTR Jamboree





So I just head on over to the back side of Fantasyland





Another look of the backside of BTMRR





On the way over to FL, I found another light fixture which is close to a railroad lamp





Over at FL, it wasnt that busy around Casey Jr. Circus Train





Some flowers right by the Village Haus Restaurant at FL





So I just kept walking around FL where it did get busy around Dumbo.










While I was in FL, I went over to see what the wait time for PP was at. It was around 20 minute wait time so I wasnt on planning on going on PP since I have rode it that morning.  I still had plenty of time in the park since my DB and V were still resting up in the hotel while I am walking around the park while it just opened a while ago.

King Arthur Carrousel





A look at the backside of Sleeping Beauty Castle. 





When I looked at the backside of SB Castle, I decided to head on in the castle and go through Sleeping Beauty Castle walkthrough. I havent been through the walkthrough in about a year and it is fun going in. It has been the same ever since they have re-opened it after it was closed for a while. So I head on in Sleeping Beauty Castle walkthrough.





I got a few pictures inside the walkthrough. I was trying to get a lot of pictures inside the walkthrough, but some of them didnt turn out really well so I took a few pictures.




















After going through SB walkthrough, I started to go around the park and decided to head on back to Tomorrowland and go on some rides. While I was in FL, I also saw that some of the ride wait times started to pick up and a few more people were in the park that day. I thought about going through to the front of TL, but I went back to the back side.















Thats it for this post and I will have the next post. We will find out what I did next that day at DL in the morning.


----------



## franandaj

OK, pretty much caught up.  You take a lot of pictures!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessInOz

All caught up too.

Love the light fittings.


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> OK, pretty much caught up.  You take a lot of pictures!!!!!!



Thank you Alison. 




PrincessInOz said:


> All caught up too.
> 
> Love the light fittings.



Thank you PiO.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  August 15, 2012 Part 5*​
We left off at Fantasyland where I was in Sleeping Beauty Castle Walkthrough where I havent been there in quite a long time. It was nice to go through the walkthrough and see the story of Sleeping Beauty. It was re-opened a few years ago where it was closed. Now, the park was nice and quiet that morning and I can tell that it was going to pick up later that day with more and more guests coming in the park. 

I have just passed the Mad Hatter store and on my way on back to TL to possibly go on some rides. I havent decided on what to ride yet, but I will decide when I get closer. While I was about to leave FL, it was getting busy around Dumbo, Storybook Land Canal Boats & Alice in Wonderland. Those three rides always get huge lines in the morning, afternoon or night.










Just passing by the Matterhorn while heading on over to the Matterhorn and it looks so amazing now that it is re-open. I did say on my past updates during this trip report that I dont like the railings on parts of the mountain. But safety is a key issue to the ride.





I was right by the Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage Lagoon looking at how nice it is that morning where it is a little cloudy, but thats how it is every morning in Anaheim where it is partially cloudy in the morning. I dont mind the cloudy morning in Anaheim during the summertime since it is one of the hottest times of the year to be in Anaheim. 





Another look at the Matterhorn





While I was heading on over to Tomorrowland, I see Monorail Orange or Mandy they would call it during the summertime entering the TL Monorail Station. 





The day in TL was not that busy where the FNSV was a 10 minute wait that morning which is great. But I decided not to go on it since I have done it a lot of times over the years. For my possible trip in January with my other aunt, her BF and her DD which is 2, that this is a ride that she will like the most. But I will get to that another time while I am still working on this trip report and have two more trips at WDW in a few weeks and DL next month.





A look at the Matterhorn right by the FNSV entrance





Over at TL, it started to pick up with more and more people. I knew that TL would be quite crowded that morning since most of the guests head on over to this land when the park opens just to ride Space Mountain and Star Tours. I knew that SM will always have a long queue in the morning all the way to night while Star Tours didnt get a lot of people in the morning. Shows you in one year while Star Tours got a lot of people and the wait times were in the 1+ hour wait time. Now after one year, it is in the 5 to 10 minute wait time in the morning. I looked over at Space Mountain and the wait time was around 25 minutes to get on so I didnt go on it that morning.





You can tell from that the queue for ST is not that long that morning










While I was in TL, I decided to go back on Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster and get redemption on the ride since I got an average score that morning. It was only a 5 minute wait time so it was an easy decision to go back on the ride. I could have not and just walked around like I usually do at the park, but I wanted to go and see what happens the 2nd time. 

When I finished up BLAB, I got the 999,999+ score on the ride. This time the gun was working really well and I scored a lot of points on the ride. Most of my points was from the secret Zurg target where I hit it about 3 times. So I knew that this was going to be a great score and I was looking forward to see what I got total.





I wasnt the top score that morning, but I did had the 2nd highest at 1,025,100. So I just barely got past the one million point score that morning. This was not even close to my good score of 2,000,000+ a few years ago, but I was happy with the score. 





Whos that point the gun at the screen?





When I got off BLAB, it was still early that morning and I decided to head on over to DCA. I could have stayed in DL a little longer, but I have walked all around the park that morning. I wanted to go over and get some last second pictures of DCA before the three of us headed on back to Sacramento. But we didnt have to leave the room until 12pm so I had some time. I also didnt want to keep them waiting that long so I didnt stay too long at the parks that morning.

Now I am heading on out of DL and over to DCA. It wasnt that busy around TL and Star Tours was a walk-on.





Now back at the Hub.





Before I head on out of the park, I head on over to Frontierland to get some last minute pictures as well as get a FP for BTMRR since I like to collect FPs. I was happy that I was able to ride BTMRR before the rumors said that it was going to be closed later this year. At least I got a shot to ride it that trip and maybe I will be able to ride it again in the next trip to DL.





It was quiet at Frontierland










I got my FP for BTMRR and it was an early time





So I now head on out of Frontierland and back towards the Hub at MS





Some flowers right by the entrance of Frontierland





When I was back in the Hub, I started to head on out while more and more people are entering.










It was just before 9am that I was about to leave MS





Thats it for this update to the trip report and we will wait and see what I did later that day at DCA.


----------



## tksbaskets

Holy smoking BLAB gun!   

One time my DH got the 999999 score (the ride was stopped for some reason in the Zurg area) and thought his gun was broken so he quit trying to hit more.  Boy was he surprised when we sent that email home and he saw his acutal score.

He's never scored 2 million!  WOW.


----------



## PrincessInOz

That's a fantastic BLAB score.  I was looking at the pictures and then saw the score and all I can remember is the score!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Holy smoking BLAB gun!
> 
> One time my DH got the 999999 score (the ride was stopped for some reason in the Zurg area) and thought his gun was broken so he quit trying to hit more.  Boy was he surprised when we sent that email home and he saw his acutal score.
> 
> He's never scored 2 million!  WOW.



I was really lucky during the 2nd attempt on BLAB that morning. It did made my day at DL that morning where I got a good score. It has been a couple of years since I have hit the 999,999+ score. There were times on riding BLAB that it stopped to let handicapped people on the ride and i just kept shooting until the ride was done. 

Do you know what your DH scored when he got the 999,999+ on BLAB?

Thank you TK.




PrincessInOz said:


> That's a fantastic BLAB score.  I was looking at the pictures and then saw the score and all I can remember is the score!



Thank you PiO. That was a nice score on BLAB.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  August 15, 2012 Part 6*​
We left off at Disneyland where I just finished riding Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster and got a 999,999+ score and I was on my way out of Disneyland  and over to Disney California Adventure that morning. It was a nice morning where I was at the park during Annual Pass Early Entry. I only there for only 30 minutes, but I have done Magic Morning before in the past at Disneyland so it wasnt a priority like Disney California Adventure the other day. Before it was time to head on back to the hotel and meet up with my DB and V, I wanted to do some other activities at Disney California Adventure that morning. There was something else that I havent done at Cars Land ever since it has opened during the summertime and you will find out later on. Lets get back to the trip report.

I was about to leave Disneyland that morning which is around 9am that Wednesday morning. In the past when Disney California Adventure opens at 10am, I head on over to DCA around 9 to 9:30am in the morning to get a FP and wait around Paradise Pier until the park opens at 10am. But now that DCA opens at the same time as DL during the regular hours during the summertime, it is something different that I dont experience too much ever since I have been going to the Disneyland Resort a lot the last few years. 

Just like when I went to DCA at 7am during my APEE, it was odd that I was going to DCA first before to DL. It just shows you that DCA has come a long ways since it opened back in 2001. This does help a lot for people who are at DL where both parks can balance out each other with guests so that DL is not that crowded like in the past. 

Disneyland was getting a little busy that morning at Main Street where more and more guests are coming in the park while I was about to exit the park.










When I passed by the Emporium store, I remember to get pictures of the window display of the Disney movies for you *Lil Grumpy *if you are reading my trip report. I knew that you were at the DLR during the summertime and I remember to get these pictures for you.










I was now in Main Street Town Square about to head on out of DL while it was not that full.





A look at the Fire House





City Hall





One of the DLRR engines was at the MS station picking up guests and it was the Fred Gurley Engine #3





Now I exited DL and now at the esplanade. It was really busy that morning at DL where there was a huge line on the right hand side of the turnstiles to enter the park while the left side is the exit and the middle turnstiles was just closed off.





Good thing that I wasnt going in the park that morning since there were a lot of people heading on in DL that morning.





While I was in the esplanade, I was about to head on over to DCA and like always later during the morning, it wasnt that busy. Every time DL turnstiles get way more people than DCA, but I have no problem with that since I go to DL first thing in the morning and then head on over to DCA. When I go back to DL next month with my DA, I am thinking of doing the opposite and go to DCA first thing in the morning and DL later. But I knew if I do that DL turnstiles will be crowded. It is mostly for Radiator Springs Racers where it gets huge wait times during the day and the FP are gone the first hour to two when the park opens.





I passed through the turnstiles at DCA and now in Buena Vista Street. At first it wasnt that full and it was walkable. So on the way over to my next destination, I stopped around to take a few pics including the rededication plaque at the Flag Retreat.















After I got a picture of the plaque, I now head down BVS 















A look at the Carthay Circle Theater





When I was right by the CCT, I thought about riding the Red Car Trolley, but I wanted to head on over to Cars Land and do some activities in the area before I head on back to the room. The Red Car Trolley was full so I couldnt get in the car.





Around the CCT, the RSR FP queue was still going on that morning even after one hour. But I wasnt planning on getting a FP since I wouldnt be able to use it since we will be gone that day. 





Also there were a sign that DCA was filming that day. I didnt know what they were filming that day on  Wednesday August 15th. I was intrigued on what they were filming. It must be for the promotion of Cars Land and Buena Vista Street.





Good thing I got FPs the other day and dont have to go in the RSR FP queue to get FPs that day.





Now I am heading on over to Cars Land to do my next activity. No it is not RSR since the wait time will be at least an hour or even 2 hours that morning. 





Over at CL, it wasnt that busy and I didnt see that long queue for RSR like the other day during APEE/MM. I knew that they were all at the queue of RSR. So I head on in to do my next activitiy.





Thats it for this post and I we will see what I did next that morning at Cars Land.


----------



## Sherry E

So we have no idea what was filmed that day?  Interesting!  It could have been anything (unless you already found out what it was and just haven't gotten to that part of the TR yet).  

I suppose the filming could be anything.  Travel Channel, the Food Network and HGTV could all be doing specials on Disneyland Resort, or on Disney Parks in general.  Or, perhaps they will now do separate shows only about DCA.  In the past, Disneyland was the main focus and not much time was spent on DCA in their shows.  Perhaps they are updating existing shows with brand new segments or footage from CL and BVS.

I love those Matterhorn pictures in the previous post (before this last one)!

(By the way, more rumors are coming out about the reindeer not being at the Round-Up/Jamboree this year.  It's not official yet, but...I don't even need to say anymore - you know my thoughts on that!)


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> So we have no idea what was filmed that day?  Interesting!  It could have been anything (unless you already found out what it was and just haven't gotten to that part of the TR yet).
> 
> I suppose the filming could be anything.  Travel Channel, the Food Network and HGTV could all be doing specials on Disneyland Resort, or on Disney Parks in general.  Or, perhaps they will now do separate shows only about DCA.  In the past, Disneyland was the main focus and not much time was spent on DCA in their shows.  Perhaps they are updating existing shows with brand new segments or footage from CL and BVS.
> 
> I love those Matterhorn pictures in the previous post (before this last one)!
> 
> (By the way, more rumors are coming out about the reindeer not being at the Round-Up/Jamboree this year.  It's not official yet, but...I don't even need to say anymore - you know my thoughts on that!)



I don't even know what they have filmed that day since I was in DCA for about two hours until I had to leave that day. I didn't stay too long at the park. I could have asked a CM at Guest Relations of what they were filming today, but I wanted to do some other activities at the park. Now I would have liked to find out what they were filming that day. 

The filming could have been anything just as you said. I would guess that it was for the Disney Parks company promoting the new lands. That would be my guess that day since I didn't see any camera crews while I was passing the Carthay Circle Theater. Just as you said that the DLR is updating the footage of the DVDs of the park or the Travel Chanel, etc. 

Thank you Sherry.

I will be shocked if there are no reindeer's at the Round-Up/Jamoree.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great morning pictures of DCA.  Thanks for being so diligent during your time at DLR to take these shots to share with us.

I can't wait to see it for myself.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Great morning pictures of DCA.  Thanks for being so diligent during your time at DLR to take these shots to share with us.
> 
> I can't wait to see it for myself.



Thank you PiO.

The day was really nice and as you know that I like to go to the parks to relax and take pictures while I am roaming around the parks.

The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  August 15, 2012 Part 7*​
We left off entering Disney California Adventure that Wednesday morning while I was at Disneyland during the APEE/MM. Now I am in DCA to do my next activity which is to go to Cars Land and do something I havent done yet. DO you know what I havent done yet at DCA, you can find out on this post where I have planned this but havent said anything about it until now. The day was really nice where the park wasnt that busy as I have thought where DCA would have been crowded during MM. It was a nice warm sunny day where there were clouds in the sky but it was great to go to the park that day after I have went on a few rides and took a lot of pictures. Lets get back to the trip report and see what I have done that morning at CL.

I was now entering CL and it was semi busy that morning where there were some but it was manageable to walk down the streets. I kept walking down the street until I got to my next destination.





There was a long queue at the Cozy Cone Motel where the guests are getting a picture taken with the Cars characters.





But there wasnt anyone around the counters at the Cozy Cone.










It was getting busy around the center of Radiator Springs.





Gas Pumps by Flos V8 Café 





When I passed the Cozy Cone and I was right by Flos V8 Café. As for the people that have figured it out at the beginning on the trip report that I havent ate at Flos V8 Café for breakfast. I did eat at Flos the other day with my DB and V during lunch on Tuesday. The food was okay and not all that hyped as I have thought. But now I havent gotten the chance to eat at the Café during breakfast. I have planned this breakfast at CL for a while and now I get a chance to eat that morning. I wanted to make it interesting so I didnt say anything about it in my plans during the pre-trip report. I was only planning on being in DL with MM for 2 hours, but I was in DL for 1 ½ hours due to that I woke up late. 

I read about what they were offering at Flos V8 Café during breakfast which is standard breakfast food like all the other quick counter restaurants at the DLR. But I wanted to try the food and see if the food will be better than the lunch and I also wanted to eat on the other side of the restaurant which is where Doc Hudsons Ornament Valley Mechanical Clinic building which is part of the restaurant.

It wasnt busy that morning where there were only a few people










I got my food which is an American Breakfast which is scrambled eggs, breakfast potatoes, bacon and a biscut. I was about to try the Brioche French Toast, but I wanted potatoes that morning. Just like the other restaurants at the DLR, the food is almost exactly the same where I get the American Breakfast plate at the River Belle Terrace Mark Twain plate. The only difference between the American Breakfast plate and the Mark Twain plate is the potatoes which Flos has small portions of vegetables in the potatoes where the Mark Twain barely has some. I also got an orange juice while I had the American Breakfast plate.





While I was eating inside the restaurant, I got pictures inside the restaurant. This time, it was from Doc Hudsons side where the other day we were in Flos.






























When I looked outside from the restaurant, Lightning McQueen is now leaving the meet greet area and a lot of guests are around the area taking pictures of him.





When I finished the breakfast, I got a few more pictures before I left the restaurant.















We cant forget about the Hudson Hornet trophy case where he has three Piston Cups










After leaving the restaurant, I was now back in Radiator Springs and going around the park to do random picture taking once again. It was not as busy as it was a while ago when I went to the restaurant for breakfast.




















Thats it for this post and I will have more from Cars Land that day.


----------



## tksbaskets

Looks like you had a nice breakfast at the V-8 cafe.  We enjoy the River Belle breakfast so I'm thinking we'd like Flo's as well.  Was it better for breakfast than it was for lunch?

Looking forward to the rest of your time in CL that day.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Breakfast looks good but I was just going to ask the same question as TK.  

And I think that's about the least number of people at CL that I've seen in anyone's pics to date during opening hours.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Looks like you had a nice breakfast at the V-8 cafe.  We enjoy the River Belle breakfast so I'm thinking we'd like Flo's as well.  Was it better for breakfast than it was for lunch?
> 
> Looking forward to the rest of your time in CL that day.



The breakfast at Flo's V8 Cafe was not that bad. I would say that it is just about the same as the River Belle Terrace breakfast plate with the scrambled eggs, bacon, and potatoes. The only difference between the two plates is that the potatoes has small chunks of vegetables at Flo's while the River Belle Terrace barely had small vegetables with the potatoes. The breakfast in my opinion was way better than lunch. Maybe because I had high hopes of the food at Flo's and it disappointed me a little bit.

The next post will be up shortly.




PrincessInOz said:


> Breakfast looks good but I was just going to ask the same question as TK.
> 
> And I think that's about the least number of people at CL that I've seen in anyone's pics to date during opening hours.



Just like I said that breakfast at Flo's is good, but I would choose the River Belle Terrace at DL since I like sitting outside watching the River of America during that morning. Looking at the RoA in the morning is more interesting to see than at Flo's. 

After one hour when the park opens, it did seem less busy than in the morning.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  August 15, 2012 Part 8*​
I left off having breakfast at Flos V8 Café. I also forgot to say on the last update about the food that I had that morning. The breakfast at Flos V8 Café was almost the same as the food as the River Belle Terrace where the potatoes were different. The overall food is okay and something to fill your stomach that morning. I have now done one of the things that I wanted to do at Car Land. Now since I have eaten at Flos during breakfast and lunch, my next goal to eat at Flos is trying the pies. The day was really nice and the clouds were clearing up that morning. It wasnt that full that morning where it was crowded when the park opens. Lets get back to the trip report and see what it look like that day.

I just have finished at Flos V8 Café and now walking around Cars Land that morning. I thought about going on some rides at CL that morning, but I knew that Radiator Springs Racers and Luigis Flying Tires will have long lines. I wasnt that interested in riding Maters Junkyard Jamboree since I have ridden it during the Annual Pass Preview back in June. So I head on over to RSR and see what the wait time was like that morning. I knew that there was no way I was going to ride it since the wait time would at least be 1+ hour wait time. 






When I got to the front entrance of RSR, the wait time for the stand-by queue was at 75 minutes. It wasnt that bad that morning where it wasnt a 2+ hour wait time. But 75 minutes is a long time just to get on a ride. I also wanted to see what the single rider queue wait time was at, but it was down and I dont know how long I would have been in the queue. So I just skipped going on RSR that morning.





After leaving RSR, I started to head on out of CL going towards Pacific Wharf. I really like to go on the backside of Flos V8 Café and see the RSR. 





Lizzies Curious Shop	





Now heading on out of CL and looking at Ornament Valley








































I now left CL and in Pacific Wharf. 





While I was walking down Pacific Wharf, I found a few light fixtures right by the Lucky Fortune Cookery Restaurant










Now passing Ghirardellis and Boudin Bakery Tour










Now I am about to head on out of the park and over to DL. I didnt know why I wanted to go back to DL that morning, but I just felt there were some things I wanted to do back there before I head on back to the room. It didnt look that busy that morning where there were some people heading on over to Cars Land.





Over at the center of BVS, Five and Dime were playing that morning





I was thinking of watching the whole show, but it was almost over so I just watched a little bit of Five & Dime and head on out of BVS.





When I was exiting the park, I can tell that it was getting busy up at the turnstiles. I was wondering what was going up there or it is just busy with people taking time to get into the park that day.





I saw another filming sign at BVS that day. I still didnt see any filming crew around BVS that morning and I am still wondering what they were filming that day. I would have guess just like the last time I posted about the filming sign is to promote the new lands at DCA.










One of the Red Car Trolleys was at the BVS station picking up guests





A look at Oswalds Gas station sign





So I head on out DCA and now back at the esplanade. That is it for this post and I will have more from the DLR that morning and we are getting closer to the conclusion of this trip.


----------



## tksbaskets

I agree that it is fun to dine at RBT and watch the ROA.  Especially if it's the same food.

Great pictures at RSR!  It does look like it's getting crowded.  SO different exiting through the new BVS.


Looking forward to see what you do with the rest of your morning at DL


----------



## PrincessInOz

I love the light fittings that you took at Pacific Wharf.  Disney is just so good at these little details, aren't they?

Can't wait to see Carsland in person for myself!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> I agree that it is fun to dine at RBT and watch the ROA.  Especially if it's the same food.
> 
> Great pictures at RSR!  It does look like it's getting crowded.  SO different exiting through the new BVS.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to see what you do with the rest of your morning at DL



It is so fun eating at the RBT and by the RoA. The breakfast that I had at Flo's is almost exactly the same as the RBT.

Thank you TK. IT was quite getting busy that morning past 9am to 10am. 




PrincessInOz said:


> I love the light fittings that you took at Pacific Wharf.  Disney is just so good at these little details, aren't they?
> 
> Can't wait to see Carsland in person for myself!



Thank you PiO. Disney is really good for getting the littlest details at the parks.

You will have a great time when you see Cars Land in just a short time.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  August 15, 2012 Part 9*​
I have left off at Disney California Adventure and have left the park and back to the esplanade. It was a nice day where it wasnt that crowded as I have thought at the parks that morning. I did quite a few things that day and now about to head on over to Disneyland before I head on back to Best Western Anaheim Inn to meet up with my DB and his GF since they didnt have a ticket that morning. I wanted to do get a few pictures before I head on back to the hotel. 

I just left DCA and now back in the esplanade and heading on over to DL. It was not that full at the esplanade that morning. 










Before I head on over to DL, I head on over to the Guest Relations to go and upgrade my Disneyland Premium Annual Pass to the Premier Annual Pass which is good for the Disneyland Resort and Walt Disney World. I have owned the Premier AP before in the past which was the last two years since I have went to WDW in December. Originally, I didnt upgrade my Premier AP in June because I wasnt on planning on going to WDW which is about 6 days away (I am getting excited these last few days). I really didnt want to upgrade to the AP originally when we heard that we were going to WDW in July. 

When I renewed my AP to the Premium it was only $499 before the Premium jumped to $649. I was fortunate to get the Premium at the old price before the prices of the tickets and AP at DL went up. When I found out later in July that my uncles and aunt want to go to Florida, I had a choice of re-upgrading to the Premier just like I have done in the past. But this time, I would have to pay even more to upgrade to the Premier since I have paid for the Premium at the old price of $499. The old price for the Premier was at $749 before the price hike went up to $849 and that doesnt include tax which Florida does that. Re-upgrading to the Premier from the Premium is almost twice as much of what I have paid for the Premium AP at the old price. I knew what that it was a lot to upgrade, but I also know what the benefits are to have the Premier. 

I did plan this before I head to Anaheim for my August trip that I was going to re-upgrade my Premier AP for DL and WDW. So I head on over to Guest Relations right on the left hand side of DL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Luckily, GR on the left hand side of DL wasnt that busy. I went up to the GR and I upgraded my Premium AP to the Premier once again. I have upgraded my DL Premium AP to the Premier in the past, but the first time I have done that it was the first year in 2010. I did had a lot of bad times with that Premier AP in 2010 where I was denied entry into the park and wasnt able to get a FP. Also I had problems using the AP when I was at the stores and restaurants. The CMs had to ask for their supervisors to get the discount. It did take a while to get the discount. But when they fixed the problems, it was no problem to use the Premier AP at DL and WDW. It was tough times during those early days of the Premier AP.

I got my Premier AP again for the third time and I wanted to see if it will work at the parks. 





I head on over to the turnstiles at DL and trying my Premier AP to see if it works. The turnstiles were not that full so it was going to be a quick walk-in.





When I entered the park, it was kind of busy entering MS, but I wasnt on planning on staying in the park that long that day since we have to leave in the afternoon.










When I was around Main Street Town Square, I needed to go to the Disney Gallery to get more pictures of the Crowning Achievements Creating Castles for Magical Kingdoms. The time I was in there for about 2 minutes wasnt that long and I barely took any pictures. So this time I plan on getting most of the pictures at the Gallery that morning before I head on out of the park.






Here are pictures from inside the Gallery of Crowning Achievements Creating Castles for Magical Kingdoms that day. There were quite a lot of great art work as well as a model of Le Chateau de la Belle au Boise Dormant or in English: The Castle of The Beauty Sleeping in the Wood.
















































































Thats it for this post and I will have more from the Disney Gallery with pictures of the Crowning Achievements Creating Castles for Magical Kingdoms


----------



## PrincessInOz

Bret - Congrats on being the owner of the Premier AP.  

I love those pictures of the castles.  They are all so beautiful and I could have spent an hour or so just in that shop admiring each picture.  Thanks for taking the pictures so that I can do that from the comfort of my home.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,

Your new multiple park annual pass is sweet!! I dream of being able to travel enough to DL and WDW to use one.

I am enjoying the pictures from The Crowning Achievement. Where is this located?

I'm getting excited for your WDW trip too!!  I'm very happy you are so generous sharing your adventures with us here on the DIS!

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Bret - Congrats on being the owner of the Premier AP.
> 
> I love those pictures of the castles.  They are all so beautiful and I could have spent an hour or so just in that shop admiring each picture.  Thanks for taking the pictures so that I can do that from the comfort of my home.



Thank you PiO. It was nice to get the Premier AP, but it did cost me about another $400+ just to upgrade from the Premium AP to the Premier. I know that by buying the Premier will help me a lot for my upcoming trip.

Glad that you are enjoying the pictures from Crowning Achievements at the Disney Gallery. You should consider seeing those art works at the Gallery when you go to DL in a few weeks. 




tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> 
> Your new multiple park annual pass is sweet!! I dream of being able to travel enough to DL and WDW to use one.
> 
> I am enjoying the pictures from The Crowning Achievement. Where is this located?
> 
> I'm getting excited for your WDW trip too!!  I'm very happy you are so generous sharing your adventures with us here on the DIS!
> 
> TK



Hi TK, 

It was nice to re-upgrade to the Premier AP since I will be in WDW in a few days. Maybe one day you will be able to go to DL and WDW in a year and get the Premier AP.

The Crowning Achievement at the Disney Gallery is great. I did miss the Trains of Disney when Crowning Achievement replaced it. But it was nice to see something new at the Disney Gallery. The Crowning Achievement is at the Disney Gallery where the Bank is located right by GMwML.

Thank you TK. I am getting excited since I am only *5* days away till the trip. I'm glad that you are enjoying my trip reports these last few years and this trip will be fun and exciting.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  August 15, 2012 Part 10*​
We left off at DL where I was in the Disney Gallery building which is the bank and the former Annual Pass Center. I was in the Gallery looking at all the paintings of the Castles from all of the Disney parks from around the world. A lot of them were so unique and some of them are classic pictures where it was neat to see. Back to the Gallery and the rest of the art works of the Crowning Achievements Creating Castles for Magical Kingdoms





























































After going through the Disney Gallery and seeing the Crowning Achievements Creating Castles for Magical Kingdoms, I head on out of the Gallery and back to Main Street Town Square. It started to get a little busy that day with more and more people now in the park, but I wasnt going to be in the park too long. 





Before I head on upwards on MS, I saw that The Voices of Liberty was playing at Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln. This is a show which is from EPCOT at the American Pavilion. I thought about going on in there to see the show, but I barely had time that day so I just skipped it.





I now head up towards MS and took more random pictures of the buildings.




















It was past 10am that morning and DL started to get a little busy










I just kept wandering around the park like I usually do in the morning getting different pictures. But mostly, I just got pictures of my trails during this last part of the day at the parks. 










A look at Astro Orbiter





I head on in towards TL and looked around the area. The one that I was surprised the most was Star Tours wait time was only 10 minutes and the FP return time is short. Just past 10am and it is a walk-on. 





After passing Star Tours, I started to head on over towards the Matterhorn. But I will get that on the next update to the post. We are almost about finish with this trip report and I am getting excited for my upcoming trip to WDW in *5* days.


----------



## Sherry E

Nice pictures - I especially love seeing what's in the Gallery!

I think that your WDW trip will be a nice, refreshing change of pace.  It's good to mix it up a bit every now and then.  You've been to DLR so much in the last couple of years, so I think that a nice WDW trip for Halloween and the Food & Wine Festival will be great!

Speaking of Halloween, I mentioned this in my TR earlier this morning - do you have Time Warner Cable?  They ran a show on their local TW channel (for me, it's 101, I think) early this morning about Halloween Time and the MHP at DLR, as well as a little bit about Knott's Scary Farm/Halloween Haunt (but mostly it was about DLR).  Oddly, they interspersed footage from last year's Halloween Time festivities (like the Villains photo spot and the gingerbread centerpiece in HMH) with footage from this year's festivities (like the Conjure Up a Villain tent and the Carnival).  

Anyway, I don't know how often - if at all - Time Warner will run this show, but if you happen to have TW, look for the show!  It was called something like "Theme Parks Halloween" or something with Theme Parks and Halloween in the title.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Another nice set of pictures and a wonderful recap of your morning.  I wish I lived closer so that I could visit more often and have the luxury of just meandering around taking pictures.  How fantastic that you get to do that and I get to sit here and enjoy your pictures.

That standby time for ST is very short.  I hope it is like that for my day there.


----------



## ACDSNY

I love seeing what's in the Gallery, it's one of my favorite stops.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Nice pictures - I especially love seeing what's in the Gallery!
> 
> I think that your WDW trip will be a nice, refreshing change of pace.  It's good to mix it up a bit every now and then.  You've been to DLR so much in the last couple of years, so I think that a nice WDW trip for Halloween and the Food & Wine Festival will be great!
> 
> Speaking of Halloween, I mentioned this in my TR earlier this morning - do you have Time Warner Cable?  They ran a show on their local TW channel (for me, it's 101, I think) early this morning about Halloween Time and the MHP at DLR, as well as a little bit about Knott's Scary Farm/Halloween Haunt (but mostly it was about DLR).  Oddly, they interspersed footage from last year's Halloween Time festivities (like the Villains photo spot and the gingerbread centerpiece in HMH) with footage from this year's festivities (like the Conjure Up a Villain tent and the Carnival).
> 
> Anyway, I don't know how often - if at all - Time Warner will run this show, but if you happen to have TW, look for the show!  It was called something like "Theme Parks Halloween" or something with Theme Parks and Halloween in the title.



Thank you Sherry. The Crowning Achievements at the Gallery was very nice.

It is very nice to do a change of pace of switching from the DLR to WDW during the Halloween season. I still like the Halloween season at the DLR, but it is good to look at different things than the same thing over and over again. So this will be very interesting to see the Halloween decorations and the Food and Wine Festival at EPCOT. If you haven't been to my WDW thread lately, I have updated with a new itinerary for my trip. We will be doing a event during the Food and Wine Festival called "Party for the Senses". We are looking forward to this event and I will be getting a lot of pictures of the food.

I don't have Time Warner Cable. I have Comcast Xfinity cable. That is very neat that there was a show talking about the Halloween Time at the DLR and Knott's Berry Farm. It would have been nice to see it this morning, but I was just watching football all day today. 

Thank you for mention about that show that you saw this morning. Maybe I Xfinity will have it somewhere.




PrincessInOz said:


> Another nice set of pictures and a wonderful recap of your morning.  I wish I lived closer so that I could visit more often and have the luxury of just meandering around taking pictures.  How fantastic that you get to do that and I get to sit here and enjoy your pictures.
> 
> That standby time for ST is very short.  I hope it is like that for my day there.



Thank you PiO. It's fun to take a lot of pictures while I am walking down the parks and figure out where I was during the day and what I have done. 

It just shows you how much one year makes a difference when ST opens in 2011 and there is barely a queue today. I would assume that the wait time for ST should be around that time in the morning and around 20 in the afternoon and night when you go to DL.




ACDSNY said:


> I love seeing what's in the Gallery, it's one of my favorite stops.



Glad that you are enjoying the pictures from the Gallery.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  August 15, 2012 Part 11*​
We left off at Tomorrowland where I have re-enter DL just while I was at Disney California Adventure. I was just in the Disney Gallery to see the Crowning Achievements exhibit of the art work of the Disney Magic Kingdom parks from all around the world. It was nice to see all of those art works at the Gallery. Now I am going around the park getting last second picture until it was time to head on back to the hotel and meet up with my DB and V to go back home to Sacramento. It was a nice day to finish up the trip at DL.

I was in TL going around the park taking last second pictures and I had to get pictures of the Matterhorn which is something I always like to see from the TL side. 

At the Matterhorn, there were Mountain Climbers on the Mountain that morning.










After looking at the Matterhorn with the climbers from the TL side, it was time to head on back to the room since we had to check-out of the room around noon and I want to have some time to leave SoCal and beat the traffic. Since it is during the weekday that we were leaving which was Wednesday. The park was getting busy that day, but I wasnt being there too long.

A view of the Matterhorn coming from MS Hub





A few pictures on the way out of the park that day.










As always when I am around the Hub, I had to get the flowers for Deej





Now heading on out of the park down Main Street

























When I got to MS Town Square, it started o pick up with most of the guests going to the characters around Town Square.





A look at City Hall





The MS Station










When I went through the turnstiles and back at the esplanade and about to head on out, there were quite a number of people that were entering the park around 10am that morning.















Now leaving the esplanade and heading on back to Best Western Anaheim Inn hotel to meet up with my DB and his GF.





It was around 10:20am when I left the esplanade and got back to the hotel around 10:25am. When I got back they were all resting up and were waiting to go back home to Sacramento.

 So we packed up all of our stuff at the hotel and left BWAI around 11am. But before we left Anaehim and on the way over to Livingston to meet up with our grandmother, my DB and V wanted to eat at a restaurant in Anaheim called California Fish Grill. It is a seafood restaurant that V has been going to a lot when she went to school in Irvine. So we had lunch over there that day.  The food was really interesting and quite good for an all seafood restaurant. 

After we had lunch, we head on back to Livingston and met up with our grandmother and had dinner that night. It did take a while for the three of us to get to Livingston since we did hit a busy traffic just before we left SoCal. Its almost like I never seen one time where there is no traffic going on home to Sacramento. When we finished dinner, we head on back home to Sacramento and got home around 10pm that day. And this concludes Im Racing Back to Cars Land with Bro and his Girl in Tow! 


This was a nice trip where I got to spend it with my DB and his GF. Even though they didnt go multiple days as I was hoping for, we did get a lot of done in one day and I also to spend more three days in the park looking at the new Cars Land and Buena Vista Street during the regular days while I have seen it during an Annual Pass preview.

I got to do some of the goals that I wanted to do during this trip which was ride the Red Car Street Trolley and get to see Storytellers Hub statue in BVS. I got to see the Red Car Street Boys and Instant Concert show which were entertaining shows at DCA. I got to go back to CL and get to ride RSR which was great, but I still love going during the AP preview back in June with my DA.

We got to ride the new Matterhorn with the new bobsleds. Even though the new bobsleds are nice looking, I dont like them a lot since they are tight and you can barely bring a bag on the ride. We must have went on about 10 rides that day on Tuesday where we got on most of the good rides. The only ride that I was trying to get them on was Luigis Flying Tires, but the wait time was just too long and they didnt want to wait that long.

We got to eat at a lot of different restaurants at the DLR which I havent done in quite some time and some that I wanted to try when I didnt have the opportunity to do on the last trip. We got to eat at Jazz Kitchen, Flos V8 Café, and Wine Country Trattoria. Two of the restaurants that I havent eaten in a long time and I also got to eat at Flos which I was looking forward to. But it was a little disappointing of the food at Flos during lunch time. I did read that people like the food at Flos, but I wasnt one of those people during that day. 

Also during the trip, I re-upgrade to the Premier Annual Pass which will be good for both the Disneyland Resort as well as Walt Disney World. It did costs a lot of money just to get the Premier from the Premium, but getting the Premier Annual Pass helps a lot for our upcoming trip to WDW. 

This concludes Im Racing Back to Cars Land with Bro and his Girl in Tow! on August 13th to 15th, 2012. Now we are only *3* days away till Boo to You&and Food & Wine Too! trip to WDW with some of my family members. The dates will be October 26th to November 2nd, 2012. We will be staying at the Sheraton Vistana Resort which I have stayed the last two trip to WDW (Dec. 2010 & Dec. 2011). You can go to my WDW TR thread for my upcoming trip and read all the latest updates when I leave in a couple of days.  Boo to You...and Food & Wine Too! - October 26 to November 2, 2012

The next DL trip will be on November 16th to 18th, 2012 during the Holiday season. I will be going to the Holiday season with my DA like I have done over the years at DL. Mostly I go in December but the last two years, I have going in November since I was at WDW in December. This year, I have basketball season and have to move it in November since I won't miss any basketball games like I have done the last two years. Also I get to see the Holiday decorations way before December. I will get back to this trip report after I get back from WDW in early November. Just 2 weeks after I get back from WDW on Nov. 2nd, I will be heading back to DL during the Holiday season.


----------



## ACDSNY

Nice wrap up Brett.  Love the Matterhorn pics.  Have fun in WDW!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great way to finish this TR Bret.  Looking forward to reading about your WDW one....not long to go now.  


See you real soon!!


----------



## Sherry E

Woo hoo!  Nice finish.  Now onward to WDW for Halloween fun!

Bret, I don't know if you noticed, but I mentioned it twice in the Christmas Superthread that I picked this week's theme (DLR Christmas trees) specifically so you could participate in it.  I had originally intended to use another theme for this week - I have all the themes mapped out way in advance, and I have specific reasons why I choose certain themes to fall in certain weeks.  (It's all very carefully thought out and planned!)  

But then I realized that you would be at WDW for the next Theme Week Monday (10/29), and you may still be recovering/getting back to your usual routines after your WDW trip by the Monday after that (11/5).  Assuming you won't have any time to post photos for next Monday's theme while you're having fun at WDW, I wanted to be sure that we got to the Christmas tree theme while you were still around so you could share your photos!  You were one of the biggest participants in "Tree Quest" - I just couldn't do that theme week without your contributions!


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> Nice wrap up Brett.  Love the Matterhorn pics.  Have fun in WDW!



Thank you Angela.




PrincessInOz said:


> Great way to finish this TR Bret.  Looking forward to reading about your WDW one....not long to go now.
> 
> 
> See you real soon!!



Thank you PiO. Hopefully this trip will be a good one. 





Sherry E said:


> Woo hoo!  Nice finish.  Now onward to WDW for Halloween fun!
> 
> Bret, I don't know if you noticed, but I mentioned it twice in the Christmas Superthread that I picked this week's theme (DLR Christmas trees) specifically so you could participate in it.  I had originally intended to use another theme for this week - I have all the themes mapped out way in advance, and I have specific reasons why I choose certain themes to fall in certain weeks.  (It's all very carefully thought out and planned!)
> 
> But then I realized that you would be at WDW for the next Theme Week Monday (10/29), and you may still be recovering/getting back to your usual routines after your WDW trip by the Monday after that (11/5).  Assuming you won't have any time to post photos for next Monday's theme while you're having fun at WDW, I wanted to be sure that we got to the Christmas tree theme while you were still around so you could share your photos!  You were one of the biggest participants in "Tree Quest" - I just couldn't do that theme week without your contributions!



Thank you Sherry. Now it's onward over to WDW for Halloween and the Food and Wine Festival.

I did read your post on the Christmas Superthread after I posted my pictures of the Christmas Trees. I do appreciate about changing your theme when I am at WDW this week. 

Maybe if I have some time, I will post some pictures of the next upcoming theme for 10/29. I will always be on my iPad or iPhone checking on how everyone is doing here. I also got to update my trip of what I have been doing. In two weeks when I get back from WDW, it will be time to go back to the DLR for the Holiday season which we are looking forward to the most with CL and BVS being decorated. This is going to be a fun year at DCA and find all those trees, wreaths, etc. decorations this year at DCA.

Thank you Sherry.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just got back from WDW a few days ago during the [post=46633896]Boo to You...and Food & Wine Too! - October 26 to November 2, 2012[/post]. Right now I have a lot to cover since I will be at DL in less than two weeks which I am getting excited. This past trip was during the Halloween season at WDW including the Food and Wine Festival at EPCOT. There is a lot to cover from this trip which the highlights of the trip were from Mickeys Not So Scary Halloween Party and the F&WF at EPCOT. The one that was the best was the Party for the Senses event at EPCOT. It is an event at EPCOT where it is held every Saturday during the festival which lets you try a lot of different food and beverages from each of these different restaurants chefs from WDW and around the world. I also got to meet my favorite chef on the Food Network Robert Irvine. There were a lot of things that I want to tell on this post, but this is just part of an example of what is to come from this past trip to WDW.  My last DL trip was in August during [post=45841399]I'm Racing Back to Cars Land with Bro and his Girl in Tow![/post] where I went with my DB and his GF to enjoy a nice relaxation trip and get to see CL and BVS. 

Now I am planning my pre-trip for November 18-20, 2011 during the Holiday season at the DLR.

*Cast:* Me Bret 30 and my DA 60

This will be my fifth trip to DL this year (Mar 2-4, Mar 23-25, June 9-12, & Aug 13-15). My DA 3rd trip to DL this year (Mar 2-4 & June 9-12).

My trip is not until the third week of November which is getting close. Right now we are now getting our plans ready for our 2nd Annual Holiday trip to DL in November. This is the 3rd year in a row that I am going to the DLR during the Holiday season in November. In the past my DA and I go to the DLR during the month of December during the Holiday season. Mostly it is for my birthday, but with basketball season starting up in mid to late November, I have missed a lot of games in December the last two years mostly from my WDW trips. So once again, we are going to DL during the Holiday season on the first weekend of the Holiday season (technically it is since the Holiday season starts on the 12th and not on the weekend of the 9th to 11th). The last two years during the Holiday season in November has been great with less crowds and get to see it early is even better than going in December. But I do have missed seeing the Holiday decorations in December like my DA and I have been doing for years. But with everything going on in the world for me and my DA, this was the best time to go during the Holiday season. Our main objective for my DA and myself during that week is to enjoy the Holiday season at the DLR like we always do. Also I plan on videotaping "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks and "A Christmas Fantasy" parade. I was lucky last year that it didnt rain when I was videotaping both shows. I was considering doing the Holiday Tour at DL, but my DA said that she doesnt want to do it since we have done it back in 2009. I had no problem with that, but she said that we will do it one day in the future. Like every year during the Holiday season, I will be participating *Sherry E* Holiday Quest that she started a couple of years ago which was the Tree, Wreath, etc. These quests going around the DLR to look for these specific things are always fun to do and I am looking forward to this year with the new DCA and the new lands at BVS and CL.

I will be driving down from Sacramento to Anaheim with my DA. It is nice to fly after flying on my last trip, but I do bring a lot of bags and camera equipment so it does make sense to drive down in just 7 hours. It just not worth paying the extra money for extra bags and getting a rental car. We will be driving down to SoCal in my DA Honda Civic. We always use my DA Honda Civic since she is so comfortable driving in it. We were able to make it to Anaheim with one stop of gas. We will stop at Livingston (close to Merced) that is always on my way to Anaheim to see my grandmother. Than after we stop at my grandmothers house, than I will head on over to Anaheim. The plan time for us to leave to my grandmothers house on Thursday Nov 15th at night. Then we will leave first thing in the morning on Friday and head to Anaheim. I few leave around 7am, we should be there around noon. I want to have extra time so we can see the new Holiday decorations at Cars Land and Buena Vista Street.

We will be staying at Best Westerns Stovall's Anaheim Inn. I have stayed at BWAI a lot these last few years since the hotel is close to the DLR and it is cheaper than staying at Best Western Park Place Inn where it is our favorite hotel to stay at. The reason I selected this hotel instead of getting BWPPI was that it was cheaper and it is only a few hotels down from the crosswalk. My DA didnt like BW Stovalls since they AC was so loud and I remember that BWAI had something similar to it. So I hope that she will like this room.

We will be in the park for all three days of the trip and our plan is to come back to Sacramento around noon. We also are planning to upgrade my DA back to the Deluxe Annual Pass like she got last year. The reason that she didnt renewed her AP this year is that she didnt go to DL in August with my DB and his GF. Plus she got free one day PH tickets from the Coca Cola game during the CL preview contest. So we will be using one of the tickets and upgrade it to the AP when we get to DL on Friday the 16th. Even though the DAP is $469 we can save some money on the one day PH ticket to the AP which is about $100 off.

Our goal for this trip is to enjoy the Holiday season at the DLR. The main thing is to see the new Holiday decorations at Buena Vista Street and Cars Land. This is something that we have been looking forward to the most ever since BVS and CL have opened this summer. I knew that BVS and CL would get Holiday decorations, but we didnt know how much until the DLR announced the decorations at the two newest lands. I will be planning on taking a lot of pictures of the Holiday decorations at BVS and CL since this is the first time seeing those decorations. I also plan on watching and videotaping BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks and A Christmas Fantasy parade. This also might be the last year to watch those two shows at DL since DL might make these two shows as part of a party event like MHP at DL or the parties at WDW MNSSHP or MVMCP. I wont like if DL makes these two shows as part of a exclusive event after these shows are part of DL during the Holiday season. But well have to wait and see what it is like next year. It will be bad that I cant get the DLR hotels since they dont add there Christmas decorations after Thanksgiving. We are also eating at the Carthay Circle Restaurant during this trip since we didnt get to eat at that restaurant in June during the preview. So we will be looking forward to eating at the CCR. Plan to see WoC and might see it in the dining area of PP since we are eating at the CCR. 

Right now, we are not going to set a plan up until we decided of what we want to do at DL. But here are some plans that we will be doing on this trip.

*Friday*
When we get to the DLR, I will start the Tree, Wreath, etc. Quest that *Sherry E* have started and look for any Christmas decorations, treats and merchandise. We will be heading towards DCA to see the new decorations at BVS and CL. Im still debating on seeing A Christmas Fantasy parade that day since I want to see it on Saturday. That will be decided on the day we arrived. I also planned on seeing BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks at 8:45pm. But I am also thinking of not seeing the fireworks that night since we want to watch the Sacramento Kings play the Atlanta Hawks in Sacramento. If we do, we will be watching the game from the ESPN Zone where we like to watch sports games. This will also be another TBD.

*Saturday*
Go to DL early that morning and go on HMH, IASWH, & SLCB before the crowds pick up later that day. All three of the rides will have Christmas decorations on the ride. I know that it will be a walk on if you do it first thing in the morning since most of the people will be doing the big rides.

We also plan on going back to DCA that day to see more of the Holiday decorations and go on our usual rides. That day we will also be eating at the Carthay Circle Theater and we might get tickets for WoC that night if we dont go to DCA first thing in the morning to get FPs for WoC and Radiator Springs Racers. These are all talk right now and they will change when we get closer to the dates.

*Sunday*
Just like Saturday, I will do the same thing over again and go on the Christmas decorated rides and take pictures of the Holiday decorations. Go on some of my favorite rides if we have the time. This day will be mostly be a photography day of the Christmas decorations.

I will write more about my TR and *ask* for any advice of what I should do with my time at the DLR during the Holiday season.

Thank you


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret -*

You know I always appreciate your dedication to the various Quests!  You're the best Quest participant because you stick to it and don't give up.  I think a lot of other people would have started some Quests and then given up a couple of hours into them.  

Anyway, isn't it exciting to know that this year there are all new Quest goals in CL and on BVS?  All new trees and all new wreaths to be found!  All new window or store displays.  It sounds as though the tree/photo spot in the Paradise Pier area is going to be back again, which is good because they need something holiday-ish in that area overlooking the boardwalk.  But since Santa is going to be located in the department store on BVS, I guess that there will be characters at the PP location instead of Santa.

There's even a Christmas village at the ice rink in DTD!

I still can't figure out why the hotels are not fully decorated before Thanksgiving.  It seems like - since November 12 is the advertised official start date of the season - the hotels should be decorated then too.  The whole resort - including the hotels - should be decorated at the same time.

Some folks have said that the GCH tree does not go up until the day after Thanksgiving, while others have claimed that the GCH was decorated on the weekend before Thanksgiving.  It can't hurt to look in the lobby when you're there!

This year, because there is so much going on for the holiday season and Disney is really going to promote it, maybe they will make more of an effort to get the hotels ready too.

Last year someone said that the Paradise Pier Hotel Christmas tree was up when the season began on 11/14.  I'm heading over to DLR in 6 days (Monday), and I am going to peek into the PPH and see if the tree is there.  If it is there, maybe you can dash across the street to the PPH during your trip (if you have time) and get some quick photos of the tree?  It's a gorgeous tree in person, but it never translates well in photos.  The pictures never seem to capture the blue/green 'glow' of the tree.  I would be interested to see if you can manage to get some really good PPH tree photos!


----------



## franandaj

Bret,
Your wrap up for the August trip was very nice and well thought out. It sounds like you accomplished a lot of what you wanted to do.

The upcoming trip sounds really nice and you will have a lot of time with your DA to enjoy the parks and decorations.


----------



## tksbaskets

Looks like you have a great trip planned with your DA!  I'm depending on you and Sherry to provide my DL/DCA fix for this year.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Sounds like you've got another great trip planned.  Looking forward to seeing the parks all decorated from your pics.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Hi Bret.  Like I mentioned to you in my TR, I still have a lot to go back and catch up on around here, but at least now I'm caught up on your current PTR for your upcoming trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret -*
> 
> You know I always appreciate your dedication to the various Quests!  You're the best Quest participant because you stick to it and don't give up.  I think a lot of other people would have started some Quests and then given up a couple of hours into them.
> 
> Anyway, isn't it exciting to know that this year there are all new Quest goals in CL and on BVS?  All new trees and all new wreaths to be found!  All new window or store displays.  It sounds as though the tree/photo spot in the Paradise Pier area is going to be back again, which is good because they need something holiday-ish in that area overlooking the boardwalk.  But since Santa is going to be located in the department store on BVS, I guess that there will be characters at the PP location instead of Santa.
> 
> There's even a Christmas village at the ice rink in DTD!
> 
> I still can't figure out why the hotels are not fully decorated before Thanksgiving.  It seems like - since November 12 is the advertised official start date of the season - the hotels should be decorated then too.  The whole resort - including the hotels - should be decorated at the same time.
> 
> Some folks have said that the GCH tree does not go up until the day after Thanksgiving, while others have claimed that the GCH was decorated on the weekend before Thanksgiving.  It can't hurt to look in the lobby when you're there!
> 
> This year, because there is so much going on for the holiday season and Disney is really going to promote it, maybe they will make more of an effort to get the hotels ready too.
> 
> Last year someone said that the Paradise Pier Hotel Christmas tree was up when the season began on 11/14.  I'm heading over to DLR in 6 days (Monday), and I am going to peek into the PPH and see if the tree is there.  If it is there, maybe you can dash across the street to the PPH during your trip (if you have time) and get some quick photos of the tree?  It's a gorgeous tree in person, but it never translates well in photos.  The pictures never seem to capture the blue/green 'glow' of the tree.  I would be interested to see if you can manage to get some really good PPH tree photos!



Thank you Sherry. The Quests that you mention these last few years are very fun to do. I am looking forward to getting pictures of BVS and CL for this upcoming trip.

No question that I am looking forward to the new lands at DCA with BVS and CL. This is new to everyone and hasn't been done yet and my DA and I are looking forward to all the decorations at both lands during this upcoming trip. I was glad to hear that the tree at PP wasn't moved and still at its same location. 

I remember the ice rink at DTD and will look at that as well. I won't be ice skating at the ice rink since we have limited time during our trip. We do plan on going in DTD during the trip since we will be eating at the ESPN Zone on Friday night to watch the Sacramento Kings play.

This is always confusing me all the time that the DLR hotels are not decorated after Thanksgiving. The hotels should be decorated when the Holiday season starts tomorrow. 

If the tree is not up in the GCH for your upcoming trip tomorrow, I will look at the GCH lobby to see if the tree is up. Like you said that it wouldn't hurt to look at the GCH lobby to see if the tree is up or not.

Disney is really promoting a lot for this Holiday season with CL & BVS all decorated during the Holiday season. We'll just wait and see if the hotels are decorated this week.

I haven't been to PPH during the Holiday season since I am not staying there or not at BW Stovall's which is on the way to the DLR. I will wait to hear from you if PPH is decorated. If so or not, I will try to go on over there to see if they have the tree in the hotel. I have seen your pictures of the Christmas tree at the PPH and it looks very nice. 




franandaj said:


> Bret,
> Your wrap up for the August trip was very nice and well thought out. It sounds like you accomplished a lot of what you wanted to do.
> 
> The upcoming trip sounds really nice and you will have a lot of time with your DA to enjoy the parks and decorations.



Thank you Alison. It was a nice trip in August with my DB and his GF. We did accomplish a lot of things that we wanted to do on this trip.

This is my favorite time of the year to go to the DLR with all the Holiday decorations up and the activities. My DA and I will have a great time this week.



tksbaskets said:


> Looks like you have a great trip planned with your DA!  I'm depending on you and Sherry to provide my DL/DCA fix for this year.



Thank you TK. I will do my best of getting all the pictures of the Holiday season at DL and DCA. I will also be looking forward to Sherry pictures too.




PrincessInOz said:


> Sounds like you've got another great trip planned.  Looking forward to seeing the parks all decorated from your pics.



Thank you PiO. Hope you will like these pictures while you are enjoying my pictures from my WDW trip.




deejdigsdis said:


> Hi Bret.  Like I mentioned to you in my TR, I still have a lot to go back and catch up on around here, but at least now I'm caught up on your current PTR for your upcoming trip.



There is a lot to cover from my June and August trip since you didn't want to see them since you want to be surprised. Glad that you had a great trip to DL. 


Just less than *5* days away till my trip to DL during the Holiday season.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Enjoy the countdown.  5 days!


----------



## mvf-m11c

With only *1* day away till my trip to the DLR during the Holiday season and after looking at Sherry pictures, I do have a lot to cover this weekend. Not only with BVS and CL having the Christmas decorations, I also have to go to DTD and see the ice rink. I was sad to hear that the Christmas tree at DTD is not there this year. There is a lot to cover this weekend. I also have to go to DL of course to see the Jingle Jungle Jamboree which is new for the Holiday season. But it is just using the Festival area of the back of BTR just like they used it during the Halloween season. 

i also heard a rumor from a friend of mine that Santa might make an appearance at the GCH. Mostly he makes an appearance after thanksgiving, but this will change a lot if he is at the GCH and maybe the tree will be up by then. So I will also be going to the GCH lobby to see if the rumor is true.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> With only *1* day away till my trip to the DLR during the Holiday season and after looking at Sherry pictures, I do have a lot to cover this weekend. Not only with BVS and CL having the Christmas decorations, I also have to go to DTD and see the ice rink. I was sad to hear that the Christmas tree at DTD is not there this year. There is a lot to cover this weekend. I also have to go to DL of course to see the Jingle Jungle Jamboree which is new for the Holiday season. But it is just using the Festival area of the back of BTR just like they used it during the Halloween season.
> 
> i also heard a rumor from a friend of mine that Santa might make an appearance at the GCH. Mostly he makes an appearance after thanksgiving, but this will change a lot if he is at the GCH and maybe the tree will be up by then. So I will also be going to the GCH lobby to see if the rumor is true.



Have a wonderful time with your DA.  I'll be looking forward to your trip report when you return. 

TK


----------



## franandaj

Wow your trip is coming up quick! OK, I have been wracking my brain, what is SLCB????

Have a great time!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Have a great trip Bret.  Catch you when you get back (unless you're Dis-sing whilst you're away).


----------



## mvf-m11c

Hi everyone. Got here safely and waiting for Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks. Here are some pics from today.


----------



## ACDSNY

Nice pics!  I love Mater with his Christmas hat.


----------



## PrincessInOz

The CL decorations are great.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tksbaskets

Looks like you are off to a wonderful trip.  I especially like your photo with the light post and the Carthay Theater.  Top notch


----------



## sftoanaheim

WOW! CL looks so great for the holidays! We're heading down to see it all in early Jan, this makes the anticipation even harder!  I'm on board, following along. Cheers!


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> Nice pics!  I love Mater with his Christmas hat.



Thank you Angela. 




PrincessInOz said:


> The CL decorations are great.  Thanks for sharing.



Thank you PiO.




tksbaskets said:


> Looks like you are off to a wonderful trip.  I especially like your photo with the light post and the Carthay Theater.  Top notch



Thank you TK.




sftoanaheim said:


> WOW! CL looks so great for the holidays! We're heading down to see it all in early Jan, this makes the anticipation even harder!  I'm on board, following along. Cheers!



Glad that you like the pictures from this past weekend at the DLR during the Holiday season. You will like it a lot.


I'm finally back from this weekend at the DLR during the Holiday season. I have a lot to show but I will get to the trip report when I get closer to finish my WDW trip from a couple of weeks ago. Here is a small recap of this weekend.

We got to see BVS and CL with the decorations and they were very nice. Got to watch Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks and looked at the decorations at night which is great as usual during the Holiday season.

Yesterday, we got to do a lot where we got to ride RSR twice that day with FP's. There was no way we were willing to wait in the stand by line that day. RSR was down most of the morning where we didn't go on RSR until noon. 

We got to ride TSMM with no wait time (TK I know that you would have easily gone it over and over that morning). I would have never imagine it in a million years that TSMM at DCA would have a walk-on when the park opens. Good thing that CL is taking most of the guests away from Paradise Pier in the morning.





Got to ride MFW and Soarin at DCA. Later at DL we got to ride the HMH and IASWH which are great as usual. Got to ride the DLRR and the monorail that day. Later that day we had dinner at the Carthay Circle Theater which we were looking forward to. Also we watched World of Color that night. 

Today was the last day which was picture day and rode HMH again as well as BLAB like I usually do on a DL trip. I will write up the trip report later on but I will show you pictures from my DL trip.

Here are some pictures from Friday including some trees, wreaths, garlands for the quests. Thank you Sherry for showing your pictures of your trip last Monday. Also I didn't see the tree up at the GCH this weekend. Also the Christmas Village at DTD isn't that spectacular as mentioned where I have seen stands that were selling Holiday merchandise right around the Ice Rink.

From Cars Land





Stanley statue





Christmas tree inside Flo's V8 Cafe















Right by Lizzie's Curios Shop










Cozy Cone tree





Inside the Cozy Cone Lobby





Sarge's Surplus Hut

























Mater's Christmas Tree










Fillmore's Christmas Tree










Luigis Casa Della Tires 





Cars Land Season's Speeding Sign










I will have more posted later on.


----------



## PrincessInOz

The Carsland Christmas decorations look great.  Thanks for sharing, Bret.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
The Carsland decorations are just great.  I really enjoyed your pictures especially the nightime ones 

You are right that my family would have ridden TSM several times if the wait time was that low. 

Thank you for sharing your trip with us!

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> The Carsland Christmas decorations look great.  Thanks for sharing, Bret.



Thank you PiO.




tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> The Carsland decorations are just great.  I really enjoyed your pictures especially the nightime ones
> 
> You are right that my family would have ridden TSM several times if the wait time was that low.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your trip with us!
> 
> TK



Thank you TK.

I knew that you would have a great time with that short wait time. When we finished riding MFW after riding TSMM, the wait time was only at 5 minutes which was nice.

Glad that you are enjoying the pictures.


I will have more pictures from this past weekend up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Buena Vista Street from Friday the 16th





Very interesting from that day that there were some filming crew on the right hand side of the BVS when you enter the park and I was wondering what they were filming that day.















Chamber of Commerce building





Los Feliz Five & Dime Store

























Locker building





They were filming something over there that day




















One of the Christmas trees for the tree quest










Window Display










Christmas tree inside the Los Feliz Five & Dime Store










Wreaths on the Elias & Company Store





Another Christmas tree which you can barely see










Thats it for now and I will have more from the DL Holiday trip.


----------



## ACDSNY

The holiday decorations are beautiful!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Looks beautiful, Bret.  Look forward to reading the TR; and welcome back!


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> The holiday decorations are beautiful!



Thank you Angela




PrincessInOz said:


> Looks beautiful, Bret.  Look forward to reading the TR; and welcome back!



Thank you PiO. It will be awhile till I get to write my TR since I am busy with basketball and work. Plus I have been sick the last few days. 


Here are some pictures of Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks with the trails.


----------



## PrincessInOz

BRET!  Brilliant!

Are you pleased?


----------



## ACDSNY

Oh my Brett these firework shots are amazing!


----------



## tksbaskets

GREAT job with the firework pictures!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> BRET!  Brilliant!
> 
> Are you pleased?



Thank you PiO.

I was satisfy with the quality of using the Nikkor 35mm and the Neutral Density Lens. The only thing I wasn't too pleased was that I couldn't get all the fireworks in the picture since I was close. If I moved back more, I could get more in the picture. But there might be heads in the pictures. Overall I was pleased with the pictures.




ACDSNY said:


> Oh my Brett these firework shots are amazing!



Thank you Angela.




tksbaskets said:


> GREAT job with the firework pictures!!!



Thank you TK.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Pictures from It's a Small World Holiday





Can't forget the wreaths since it is part of the Wreath Quest



































2013 will be coming up shortly




























































The Snowman where the Christmas tree used to be in the past when it was replaced last year


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures in IASWH Bret!


----------



## rentayenta

Oh my gosh Bret your firework photos are stunning.  And IASW holiday is my favorite. Thank you for making me smile.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great pictures Bret.  

I think that lens is a brilliant lens and you're doing wonders with it.  But personally, I suspect that it is a tad tight for me.  I'm mostly shooting at the 17mm end on my crop camera in the dark rides and using the ultra wide angle lens for my fireworks shots.  

I think your comments were part of the reason why I didn't actually get a lens in this range when I was in the US.


----------



## deejdigsdis

mvf-m11c said:


>



I LOVE this picture!  I think the sky really looks like snow is in the forecast.

The fireworks pictures were amazing Bret.  Great job!  I love the one with all the red and green.

Did you ever find out what they were filming?

Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## deejdigsdis

I just scrolled back and looked at your fireworks pictures again.  So incredible!  They deserved another shout-out in a second post.    Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Great pictures in IASWH Bret!



Thank you TK. I'm glad that you like the IASWH pictures.




rentayenta said:


> Oh my gosh Bret your firework photos are stunning.  And IASW holiday is my favorite. Thank you for making me smile.



Thank you Jenny. I'm glad that you are enjoying all my pictures from my recent trip to the DLR during the Holiday season.




PrincessInOz said:


> Great pictures Bret.
> 
> I think that lens is a brilliant lens and you're doing wonders with it.  But personally, I suspect that it is a tad tight for me.  I'm mostly shooting at the 17mm end on my crop camera in the dark rides and using the ultra wide angle lens for my fireworks shots.
> 
> I think your comments were part of the reason why I didn't actually get a lens in this range when I was in the US.



Thank you PiO.

The 35mm Nikkor lens is making a big difference in the picture quality than the other lens. After looking at all my pictures from this past trip as well as my WDW trip, the 35mm lens is great but I don't have much in the picture as the firework picture shows. I have been thinking about it this weekend about possibly getting a wide angle lens for my DSLR. Somewhere in the 10-20mm range is something that will be perfect for me so I can get a lot in the picture. I will talk to you about this later during the week about a possible lens that is wider. I do appreciate your tips and it helped me become a better photographer.




deejdigsdis said:


> I LOVE this picture!  I think the sky really looks like snow is in the forecast.
> 
> The fireworks pictures were amazing Bret.  Great job!  I love the one with all the red and green.
> 
> Did you ever find out what they were filming?
> 
> Hope you are feeling better.



Thank you Deej. It almost did feel that day that it was about to snow.

The firework pictures turned out great and I was very pleased with them.

I still haven't figure out what they were shooting at BVS on Friday the 16th. I might need to look on the web and see what they were shooting that day. I know that the Radio Media's around Anaheim were set up at Hollywood Land just like they were at DL the last few years I have been there. 




deejdigsdis said:


> I just scrolled back and looked at your fireworks pictures again.  So incredible!  They deserved another shout-out in a second post.    Thanks for sharing those.



I do appreciate it Deej. The next time I watch the fireworks, I might have to move back in order to get everything in the pictures with the lens that I have. Maybe I might get another lens during my upcoming trip in January.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Downtown Disney and the Christmas Village right by the Ice Rink


----------



## mvf-m11c

New Orleans Square


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the night shots, Bret.  Keep it coming!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Love the night shots, Bret.  Keep it coming!



Thank you PiO. I really need to look at your TR since I have been away from my CPU during basketball season. I will try to read yours tonight as well as Alison.


Now pictures from World of Color: Prep and Landing the Holiday segment of WoC. This segment debut last year during the Holiday season and once again are running it this year during the Holiday season at the DLR.

































































Stay tune for the next update of the Holiday season at the DLR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Pictures from Haunted Mansion Holiday
















































































2012 Gingerbread House 




















Jack 





Zero


----------



## PrincessInOz

Thanks for sharing.  I didn't end up heading to the HMH on this trip.  
I like the WoC Christmas theme ones.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I didn't end up heading to the HMH on this trip.
> I like the WoC Christmas theme ones.



Thank you PiO. I'm sorry that you weren't able to ride HMH on your trip. You would have loved going on that ride since it is decorated during the Holiday season. 

Glad that you like the WoC Prep & Landing pictures. 


Now pictures from Big Thunder Ranch and Jingle Jungle Jamboree















Jingle Jungle Jamboree Hour of Operations sign















The Country Bears were at the Jingle Jungle Jamboree




















The cottage that used to have Santa meet and greet




























































The Billy Hill and Holiday Hillbillies were playing at the other entrance of BTR.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love all the Christmas decorations in here!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Love all the Christmas decorations in here!



Thank you PiO.

The first post of the DLR trip report will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 16, 2012  Part 1*​
After three months from my last DL trip and just got back a couple of weeks from Orlando during the Halloween season and the Epcot International Food and Wine Festival which was amazing, it is now time to head on back to the DLR to go during the Holiday season which is our favorite time of the year to go to the DLR. This trip is one of my favorite times of the year to go to the DLR. I love going during the summertime and Halloween season, but the Holiday season is the best in my opinion since the resort is all decorated with Christmas decorations. This trip is also special since Buena Vista Street and Cars Land will be decorated for the first Holiday season. 

My DA is also looking forward to the trip as just as me since it will be decorated. This will be the 2nd time we will be heading on over to the DLR during the Holiday season in November. Mostly we always go in December for my birthday but the last three years I have been going in November due to the WDW trips in December in 2010 and 2011 and my basketball season is in full effect in December so I dont want to miss any games. So we decided to go again in November which is very nice to go during the Holiday season.

We didnt leave on Thursday the 15th since my DA was working and I also had a basketball game that night. We drove in my DA white Honda Civic since she is so comfortable driving her car and not my TSX. So we left Sacramento Friday morning around 7am and head on over to my grandmothers house in Livingston which is about 10 minutes away from Merced. It takes an hour and a half to drive to my grandmothers house. I always go to my grandmothers house in Livingston on the way over to SoCal. The town is right on highway 99. Sometimes I have gone on highway 5 to SoCal, but I like to drive on 99 since I am used to driving down on that highway than highway 5. I know that highway 5 is way faster than 99, but there are more towns on the way from 99 than 5.

We stopped in for a short visit and left around 9am and on our way to SoCal. But before we head straight to Anaheim, we had to make one stop to LA to my dads friend office. I am talking about my dads friend who he and his family went with my family to WDW last year. My dad asked me to drop off some stuff for him so we had to make on stop before we got to Anaheim.

My DA and I switched off a couple of times during the trip down to SoCal so we wont have any accidents. I could have driven straight to LA if I wanted too, but it was easier if we just switch off while we are fresh. 

We stopped a couple of times during the trip to SoCal since we werent able to get to the Costco gas station in Burbank. We had to stop a couple of times to Burbank since we didnt have enough gas so it took a little longer to get to SoCal than usual. Also it was partially raining that day so it did affect part of the driving down to SoCal.

After fueling at Costo, we head on down I-5 to Anaheim. As usual the traffic on I-5 to Anaheim was busy as usual and it took about 1 hour to get to Anaheim.

We got to in Anaheim around 3pm and the day was kind of cloudy which means rain. But we are hoping that it wont rain that day since I will be taking pictures of BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks. We were staying at BWAI which I have stayed a lot of times in the past with my DA. I just recently stayed at BWAI during my August trip with my DB and his GF. I would prefer to stay at BWPPI as my choice of hotel instead of the DLR hotels, but the price was just not there and we stayed at BWAI for under $100 with tax. Not a bad price to be staying at BWAI during the Holiday season in November.

Our room was ready when we got check-in around 3pm. Lucky for us we were on the bottom floor and we were a few rooms away from the lobby. I was happy that our room was close to Harbor Blvd than those other times that we had to walk a long ways to Harbor Blvd.

When we dropped all of our stuff in the room, my DA wasnt ready to go to the parks until later tonight when we see BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks. We were also planning on eating at the ESPN Zone to watch basketball games that night so I had to get to the ESPN Zone to have dinner with her.

I brought all my equipment with me including my tripod and video camera since I wasnt planning on going back to the room until later that night. So I carried everything and I didnt want my DA to carry my tripod with her to the ESPN Zone in DTD.

I left the room around 4pm and head on over to the DLR. When I left the hotel and over to the DLR, it was a little cloudy that night and it might rain since it was forecast on the weather channel. But I always carry a poncho and umbrella just in case if it rains that day.

Walking down the bus loading area





When I passed the security gate and in the Esplanade, I head on over to DCA first before DL since I want to see the Holiday decorations at BVS and CL. Luckily it wasnt that at DCA turnstiles. Just like last year, there were Holiday garlands over the DCA turnstiles which was nice to see and I was excited to see the Holiday decorations at DCA.





Now I was in DCA and in BVS, it did felt like Christmas in DCA. This was way better than I have though in DCA. It is time for the Christmas Quests that I have been doing these last couple of years. As always Sherry, the quests make it more exciting to do at the DLR during the Holiday season.  

The first picture of the wreath quest is the Oswald Gas station





Over on the right hand side of DCA, there were a media area with a lot of CMs and I was wondering what they were filming that day. I did mention on my other posts that the CMs were filming something that day and I still havent found out what they have filmed that day.





After that, I just went around BVS to look for any Holiday decorations. Most of the buildings around BVS were all decorated with garlands and wreaths. It was very interesting to get a lot of different pictures of the building with the Holiday decorations.










Chambers of Commerce





Los Feliz Five & Dime store





When I looked up, there were some CMs filming something right on the left hand side.

























Here are flower pictures for you Deej right by the locker area















A look at the filming area

























Here is one of my first tree pictures in the window display on BVS















A look at the Carthay Circle Theater and part of the BVS Christmas tree





There was quite a lot of garlands and wreaths on BVS which is something that you want to see. Just like DL MS where they have a lot of trees, wreaths and garlands when you enter the park. Disney really got it right with the decorations at BVS. 

Thats it for now on this post and I will have more from BVS during the Holiday season. I still am working on my WDW trip which is not done yet and I still have a lot to do. I will get as much done as I can during my time off from basketball.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Excellent....you've started.  Settling in for more.  

Nice to have a stop-off at your grandmothers.  It must be nice to be part of a large, close-knit family.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Excellent....you've started.  Settling in for more.
> 
> Nice to have a stop-off at your grandmothers.  It must be nice to be part of a large, close-knit family.



Thank you PiO. I should be trying to finish the WDW Tr, but I always like to get started on the DL TR during the Holiday season which is my favorite time of year to go.

It is nice to visit my grandmother or my DA mother. We always stop there on the way to Anaheim to drop off some stuff and we also stay there so we can have a head start to Anaheim which saves us an hour and a half.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 16, 2012  Part 2*​
We left off where I just have entered Buena Vista Street at Disney California Adventure. We just got in to Anaheim around 3pm and I decided to head on over to DCA to see all the new Holiday decorations at BVS and Cars Land. My DA was resting up at the room after the long drive, but I wanted to see all the new decorations and get pictures of it so I head on over there that day. I would meet up with my DA at the ESPN Zone later that night to have dinner which we always eat there during our trips to the DLR. It was a nice night where it was cloudy and I can tell that it can possibly rain that day so I brought my poncho and umbrella just in case if it rains and I will be prepared when I watch BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks that night. 

When I first saw the decorations at BVS, I was amazed of how much Christmas decorations that they have put up during the Holiday season. It is just like MS at DL where they put up a lot of decorations since it is the first land that you enter the park. 

I was in BVS getting pictures of the Holiday decorations and they were all amazing. Most of the stores had garlands with light up bells while the lamp posts were decorated with garlands and ribbons.





The window displays at the Elias & Company store










One of the Christmas trees in the Elias & Co. Store. I did get a picture of the tree inside the store later on during the trip.










Another look at the Carthay Circle Theater as it was kind of busy around that area. I saw that one of the Red Car Trolleys was stopped at the front of the CCT. So I knew that it was the Red Car Street Boys show that was playing at that time.















Elias & Co. Store





More pictures of the wreaths for the Wreath quest on the Elias & Co Store





Right at the other hand side of the Elias & Co Store was the Santa meet and the greet area which had a lot of different Holiday decorations.










I walked down towards Hollywood Land instead of going to the front entrance of CL since I want to check out the decorations on Hollywood Land. It was really busy that day around BVS at the CCT during the Red Car Street Boys show.

While I looked down on Hollywood Land, there were tents set up along the sidewalk right by the Disney Junior Live on Stage area. Just like DL the last couple of years during the Holiday season in November when I was there were the radio stations of different cities on the west coast. Most of the different radio companies were close to SoCal like NorCal, Nevada and Arizona. They must be here for the new lands at DCA which are promoting.










A look at the CCT with some Christmas decorations on the side of the theater





I just passed by the BVS Christmas tree right by the Elias & Co. Store. It was really tall and had a lot of different decorations. It is way different than the Christmas tree at DL during the Holiday season. I couldnt get close to it since the CMs were not allowing any people in the area of the tree. I would guess that they are getting it ready to turn on the lights.





A look back on BVS





When I was walking down Hollywood Land, the radio stands go all the way down towards the Animation building. Half of the radio stands on Hollywood Land were all finished or cleaning up. There were a lot 





The only Holiday decorations on Hollywood Land were the candy cane colors on the lamp posts.















A look back down the street of Hollywood Land





Just passing by one of the Red Car Trolley. They also have Christmas decorations on it which makes it perfect for the Holiday season.





I didnt get to see the Mad T Party with the decorations at Hollywood Land, but I did eventually see it later during the trip.

I now went towards the Tower of Terror and like every time I see it, there is barely anyone in the lines for the ToT. This is so weird that the ToT at DHS is over 1 hour wait time while the DCA version is less than 30 minutes which is great. 





Thats it for this post and I will have more of the Holiday decorations at DCA.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Those decorations are rather tastefully done.  Well done Disney....and great captures, Bret.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Those decorations are rather tastefully done.  Well done Disney....and great captures, Bret.



Thank you PiO. The decorations at BVS are very nice and Disney did a great job with the Holiday decorations at BVS for the first time.

The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1 – November 16, 2012 – Part 3*​
We left off where I was DCA and walking through to see all the Holiday decorations. I was in Hollywood Land after passing through BVS with all the Holiday decorations. I was amazed through all the Holiday decorations at Buena Vista Street and had high hopes that Cars Land would be just as good or not even better than BVS. I was waiting for a long time to see the Holiday decorations at CL ever since it was announced by Disney. 

Also while I was walking down on Hollywood Land, there were the radio companies from around the West coast that was talking about the new lands at DCA during the Holiday season. Mostly they are at DL the last two years I have been here during the Holiday season and this time they are here at DCA which surprised me a little but shouldn’t be too surprised with what is happening. 

Now I am passing by the Tower of Terror and now entering A Bug’s Land. Every year at ABL, they always have Holiday decorations which is ornaments and Christmas lights. But I will get to that another update since I was looking forward to CL a lot. 





Christmas lights are up right by Tuck and Roll’s ride





Now I am entering CL





Red at his usual meet & greet area





Every time I am coming to CL from ABL, I have to get the Radiator Springs signs which I like to look at every time.





This will always be my favorite sign entering CL with Lightning McQueen and Sir Tow Mater





The first thing I saw at CL with the new Holiday decorations is the Leaning Tower of Tires at Luigi’s Casa Della Tires





When I just got in at Radiator Springs, the lights at the town turned on. It was a little different to not here the music that turns the lights on at CL. But looking at the Holiday decorations at CL for the first time is so amazing and with the neon lights together just makes it even more special. I started to go around CL to get as much pictures of the Holiday decorations before I head on out of the park and over to the ESPN Zone to meet up with my DA for dinner.

A look at RS Town Hall





Leaning Tower of Tires with garlands going around the tires and the lights have Christmas lights along with a star on top of the tower.





A look above the streets which has crescent wrench ornaments with air filter garlands.





Some Christmas decorations at Ramones House of Body Art





A look at Town Hall with air filter garlands which looked very neat





A look at the Christmas tree with Hub Caps which is very neat with all different styles of caps





A look at the Stanley statue with a Santa hat as well as a bag full of toys which I didn’t get the back side










A look back at CL and I will get to that shortly during the report.





A look at Ramones










Now looking at Flo’s V8 Café with an oil sign on the pole





Mater is now approaching and has a Santa hat which is very cool during the Holiday season





The Motor oil at Flo’s V8 Café looks like a tree all decorated during the Holiday season.





I head on in Flo’s V8 Café to look for any Christmas decorations. While I was here in DCA, I still have to do the tree quest and here is one of the trees inside Flo’s V8 Café





Another tree right at Doc Hudson Ornament Valley Mechanical Clinic which is part of Flo’s V8 Café restaurant dining area





It started to get a little dark that night while I was looking at all the different decorations at CL.





That’s it for this post and I will have more pictures from Cars Land.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Those decorations at CL are so cute and so in keeping with the theme.  Great job on the pictures as always.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Those decorations at CL are so cute and so in keeping with the theme.  Great job on the pictures as always.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



The decorations at CL are neat and match each theme of each character of the movie. 

Thank you PiO.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 16, 2012  Part 4*​
We left off at DCA during the Holiday season at the DLR which is all decorated with Christmas decorations. I was at Cars Land looking at all of the decorations in CL which was amazing and exciting to see. It was a great experience to see the decorations and see it at night which is also amazing. I was walking around looking for all the decorations before I head on to Downtown Disney to have dinner with my DA at the ESPN Zone. While I was in CL and the rest of DCA, I was here to get as much pictures of the Holiday decorations at CL and the Tree, Wreath Quest that Sherry have started a few years ago. It is so fun to do this quest to look for any Holiday decorations.

I left off leaving Flos V8 Café looking at the Christmas trees and now going down the streets of Radiator Springs to look for any Holiday decorations. It was semi busy that day at CL which is wasnt that busy to look at the decorations at CL.

Flos V8 Café with air filter garland decorations





A look at Lizzies Radiator Springs Curios shop, oh I mean Radiator Winter shop with snow on top of the signs










A Route 66 sign tree





Now was Sallys Cozy Cone Motel which had cone decorations and they were very interesting to see that most of the decorations had little cones on the big cones for the Holiday decorations.










A look down the street of RS










Star shape cones with lights on them





A look at the Lobby of the Cozy Cone with decorations and Mater is at the meet and greet area










A look at the Cone Stands which had cone garlands










A look at the lobby with so many different decorations including a gingerbread model of the Cozy Cone










More of the Cozy Cone food stands with the cone garlands










After looking at the decorations at the Cozy Cone Motel, I moved on to my next destination at CL which was Sarges Surplus Hut




















I entered the store and look for any Holiday decorations and there were a few trees which was neat where one of them was a sandbag tree with a siren horn on the top of the tree










Another tree which was an all steel shape tree





A sandbag tree with a star on top of it.





Thats it for this post and I will have more from Cars Land during the Holiday season.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I like the decorations at the Cozy Cone section but I think my favourites so far are those at Sarge's Surplus.

Those starbursts on the top of the shop are beautiful!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> I like the decorations at the Cozy Cone section but I think my favourites so far are those at Sarge's Surplus.
> 
> Those starbursts on the top of the shop are beautiful!



The Cozy Cone area with the Holiday decorations are amazing. The starbursts at the top of Sarge's Surplus shop was neat.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 16, 2012  Part 5*​
We left off at DCA during the Holiday season at the DLR which is all decorated with Christmas decorations. I was at Cars Land looking at all of the decorations in CL which was amazing and exciting to see. It was a great experience to see the decorations and see it at night which is also amazing. After looking at most of the buildings at CL with the decorations while I still have some to get before I leave this land and off to DTD for dinner with my DA. I am still looking for more decorations at DCA while I am still in this park. It was a nice night where it hasnt rained yet and anything is possible.

I just left Sarges Surplus Hut and getting any pictures that I have missed around that area. It was getting a little busy that night at CL.










Another tree for the Tree Quest




















Across the street was Maters Junkyard Jamboree which also has Christmas decorations





The Christmas tree at Maters Junkyard Jamboree made out of tires





Tow Mater sign which had a Santa hat and garlands when you enter Maters Junkyard Jamboree










Right across was Fillmores Taste-In Fuel which had some Christmas decorations as well





A metal Christmas tree at Fillmores with peace sign ornaments as well as an angel car on top of the tree










After looking at all the decorations at all of the buildings at CL, it was time to head on over to see the entrance sign to CL which I wanted to save last. But when I got to that area, it was busy where I wanted to get a picture of Snowy the snow car which is right at the entrance of the sign. But it was quite busy around that area so I had no time to get in the queue for a picture so I got a picture while I was passing by him.





When I looked at the CL sign, I was amazed at the letters which showed each different character and buildings with the Holiday decorations which was kind of neat to have in the letters.





I was about to exit CL from and head on over to Paradise Pier, but it was roped off since the Pixar parade was about to happen at 5:30pm, so I went back down Radiator Springs to get some more pictures and head on over to the exit towards Pacific Wharf.

A few more pictures on the way down towards Radiator Springs Racers















Luigis Leaning Tower of Tires with the Holiday decorations





Radiator Winter Curios shop





I head on over to the back side of Flos V8 Café as well as the other side of Radiator Springs Racers





While passing by Flos, there was another tree inside the restaurant which is another tree for the tree quest










A look at RSR and Ornament Valley





Now I head on through the backside of RS and towards Pacific Wharf





Thats it for this post and I will have more from DCA and the Holiday decorations.


----------



## PrincessInOz

The decorations are great but I keep looking for the snow in your pictures.  Thanks Disney....for putting up such fantastic decorations; and thanks Bret for taking the pictures and sharing them.


----------



## ACDSNY

I'm finally caught up with your TR, the pics are beautiful.  Disney really went to town with their decorations.


----------



## franandaj

Great Pictures Bret!  I wish I was going to be able to get out there while the decorations are up.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> The decorations are great but I keep looking for the snow in your pictures.  Thanks Disney....for putting up such fantastic decorations; and thanks Bret for taking the pictures and sharing them.



The decorations are amazing during the Holiday season and the Imagineers did a great job at CL & BVS during the Holiday season. There is snow around in MS during the fireworks. Glad that you are enjoying the pictures PiO.




ACDSNY said:


> I'm finally caught up with your TR, the pics are beautiful.  Disney really went to town with their decorations.



Thank you Angela.




franandaj said:


> Great Pictures Bret!  I wish I was going to be able to get out there while the decorations are up.



Thank you Alison. I am surprised that you and Fran haven't gone to the DLR during the Holiday season. I thought that you might consider going during the Candlelight Processional. Hope that you will be able to make a trip during the Holiday season.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 16, 2012  Part 6*​
I left off just leaving Cars Land after seeing most of the Holiday decorations at each different building at Disney California Adventure. It was amazing to see all the different decorations at CL and now I am heading on out of CL and over to Pacific Wharf over to Paradise Pier to see the Holiday decorations. There are a few decorations at PP during the Holiday season which is fun to see especially the PP Christmas tree. 

I just left CL and now in Pacific Wharf looking for any Holiday decorations. The only Holiday decorations at Pacific Wharf are the Christmas light trails.





I went down Ghirardelli to look at the menu to see if they have any peppermint ice cream. They didnt have it on the menu so I just moved on over back to PP.





When I got over to PP, I head on over to see the Christmas tree and get some pictures. It was a little busy around PP over to the other side of PP.





Over right by Treasures of Paradise was Duffy meet and greet area that has the holiday decorations up.





I got over to the PP Christmas tree and like the last few years it has been the same with all the colorful ornaments that had hidden Mickey ornaments.





Can you find the Hidden Mickey in the tree?





Over at the Mickey meet and greet area right by the PP Christmas tree had a few wreaths for the quest so I had to get some pictures of the wreaths.















It was around 5:30pm and I told my DA that I would meet her at the ESPN Zone for dinner so I head on over to DTD and meet her at the restaurant. For the people who read my previous updates, we were planning on eating at the ESPN Zone for dinner and watch some NBA games that night. So I jettison out of DCA and over to DTD. But I did get a few more pictures on the way out before I left the park. 





Passed by Redwood Creek Challenge Trail with garlands at the entrance





I went through the GCH entrance instead of going through the regular entrance at BVS since it would be faster to get out of the park and over to DTD. 

When I went through the GCH, I was hoping that there would be any Holiday decorations up just after Thanksgiving. In the past, the tree at the GCH is up after Thanksgiving. I knew that the tree wasnt up during my visit, the thing that I was hoping for during my visit was that Santa was at the GCH during my visit. I looked for Santa while walking in the GCH and there was no trace of him as well as the Christmas tree in the lobby. The rumor from my friend was not true and I didnt have high expectations that Santa would be at the GCH. So I walked out of the GCH and now in DTD. 

The first Christmas decorations at DTD was the regular trees with the Christmas lights on them. I took a few pictures of them until I head on over to the ESPN Zone to meet up with my DA. Also there were CL character banners on the light poles to promote the new CL and the decorations.










I found a wreath at the Build a Bear store





The Lego store looks amazing with all those Disney characters made out of Legos










When I approached the ESPN Zone restaurant, I was a little early with about 10 minutes to go until my DA arrived. So I went around the area to look at the Christmas Village that was the newest addition to DTD during the Holiday season. 

When I looked at the Christmas Village with the ice rink which is where the Christmas tree used to be at DTD. It was a little dull and not that too decorated where there were a few box stands selling Holiday merchandise. I thought that the Christmas Village at DTD would be well decorated and more magical. It was a huge let down in my opinion when I saw the Village. While I was in the area, I also went around too look for any Holiday decorations the Ice Rink.





Right next to the Ice Rink were small trees with Christmas lights on them which didnt have any decorations










Trees right by the Ice Rink





A look at the stands around the ESPN Zone and the Rainforest Café





Another stand right by the Movie Theater





I looked down towards the Hotel which had some decorations which should be very interesting to see.





Another Christmas tree right by the Ice Rink





When I looked at the ice rink, there were a few people skating in the ice rink including some young girls skating around. All the people had to wear helmets as a safety caution if they fall on the ice rink. 





Thats it for this post from DTD and I will have more pictures of the Christmas Village.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 16, 2012  Part 7*​
I left off at Downtown Disney and about to head on over to the ESPN Zone to have dinner with my DA. We always eat at the ESPN Zone as our favorite restaurant at the DLR since we are big sports fans. We mostly watch the NBA when the season is going on in Fall to the Summertime. I just came from Disney California Adventure looking at all the Holiday decorations before I met up with my DA. But before I head on over to the ESPN Zone, I had a few minutes until I met up with my DA and went around the Christmas Village that was part of the Holiday season at DTD. This is one of the newest additions to DTD during the Holiday season which is not that all great as it was advertised. A lot of the decorations are not all that great and it was on the cheap side. I was disappointed at first when I saw the Christmas Village at DTD.

I just left off right by the ice rink at DTD and I was getting as much pictures as I can of the Holiday decorations before I head on over to the ESPN Zone which was right by the ice rink.

There were some pillars with Holiday decorations right as you enter or leave the Disneyland Hotel










I didnt go towards the DLH since the Holiday decorations are not up yet until it gets close to Thanksgiving time. I would have like to see the decorations up during my visit but that was not until that time. So I head on back towards DTD and over to the ESPN Zone.





When I was walking down, there was some Holiday/Christmas Village signs right as you enter DTD





More Christmas trees for the Quest which was right by the signs










I head on in towards the ESPN Zone and about to get a table for the two of us but my DA had already gotten their early so she just beat me at making reservations. 

We only had to wait awhile to get seated in the restaurant. I mostly dont get any pictures inside the restaurant since I have been told by the staff that they dont want any pictures taken inside the restaurant. I always dont know why they apply that rule while other restaurants at the DLR allow picture taking while being seated. 

The two of us had a full course meal at the ESPN Zone for one hour. We had appetizers and entrees during our dinnertime. I had boneless buffalo wings and a bacon cheeseburger while my DA had the BBQ pizza and turkey burger. 

After we finished around 7pm, my DA didnt feel like going in the park, so told me that she will head on back towards the room to rest while I used my time to head on over to DL for BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks that night at 8:45pm. It was less than 2 hours to get a spot for the fireworks in which I take about 2 hours or more for my spot. It was cutting close to the time but I also wanted to get over there to watch Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle show which SB castle will light up with the Holiday decorations. 

So the two of us left the restaurant and head on over to our next destinations. We walked together all the way towards the esplanade while I head on over to DL while she walked back towards BWAI. 

We split up at the esplanade and I head on over to DL while my DA went back to the room. When I got to the park, it was around 7:30pm and the fireworks started at 8:45pm which I dont have a lot of time and I expected that the curb side in front of SB castle will be taken. So I walked fast on over to the Hub to get my spot for the fireworks. 






I always like to get some pictures while I was walking down MS. It was quite busy around Town Square as I head on over to the Hub.





When I got to the Hub, there were people waiting for the fireworks and I had to be behind some people. I was not happy with my view and hope that there wont be any people in front of me during the fireworks since I was planning on taking pictures of the firework trails of BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks. I brought my usual equipment which was the DSLR camera, the video camera just in case if I wanted to tape the show instead of taking pictures and my tripod which I use all the time for the nighttime shows. 






When I was setting up, the last show of SB Winter Castle show started and it started to snow during the show. A lot of people think that it only snows after the fireworks. But it will snow during SBWC show which will happen around the Hub.





SB during SBWC show





While I was waiting for the fireworks to start at 8:45pm, I took some different pictures with my camera on the settings. Hope these pictures are nice with the different settings that I have tried before the fireworks. Thanks again PiO for all the tips on the firework trails. I will also show pictures of SB with the info of my camera that I have used with my 35mm lens.

I also read on my iPad while I was waiting for the fireworks. Most of the people filled the streets in front of SB Castle with about 30 minutes until it was time for the fireworks. There were some people that were trying to get in the area for the fireworks.

Exposure:  1/60, Aperture: f/1.8, ISO: 400





Exposure: 1/80, Aperture: f/1.8, ISO: 400





Exposure: 1/80, Aperture: f/1.8, ISO: 200





Exposure: 1/80, Aperture: f/1.8, ISO: 1600





Exposure: 1 sec ,Aperture: f/9, ISO: 200





Exposure: 10 sec Aperture: f/16, ISO 200





I just kept playing with the different setting on my camera until it was time for BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks at 8:45pm. Believe is one of my favorite fireworks show at DL. It is an old fireworks show that started in 2000 and it has been playing for the Holiday season ever since then.

Mostly I videotape this show every time I see it, but this time I will be using my tripod for my DSLR to take pictures of the firework trails which is something that I wanted to do ever since the summertime at DL where I have took pictures of the firework trails. I wasnt able to take pictures of the firework trails at WDW since I got there late and videotaped HalloWishes fireworks during MNSSHP. 

When we were told by the CM's to stand up for the fireworks with about 10 minutes until it started, there were some people behind me in the benches were not that happy that the people in front of them had to stand for the fireworks. I already knew that you have to standup for the fireworks since it is for a safety reason so people would not step on anyone during the show unlike F! which has a sitting area.

This time I was able to take pictures of the fireworks trails and hope you enjoy these pictures. The only problem I had with taking pictures that night was that I was really close to the castle and my 35mm lens would not be able to get the whole picture of the fireworks.

Exposure: 5 sec, Aperture: f/16, ISO 200





Exposure: 3 sec, Aperture: f/16, ISO 200





Exposure: 3 sec, Aperture: f/16, ISO 200





Exposure: 3 sec, Aperture: f/16, ISO 200





Exposure: 3 sec, Aperture: f/16, ISO 200





 Exposure: 3 sec, Aperture: f/16, ISO 200





Exposure: 3 sec, Aperture: f/16, ISO 200





Exposure: 3 sec, Aperture: f/16, ISO 200





Thats it for this post and I will have more pictures of Believe In Holiday Magic fireworks.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Bret - Are you happy with those firework pictures?  And was there any reason why you chose that particular ISO and aperture setting? 

(I like the colours you got from the castle.)


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Bret - Are you happy with those firework pictures?  And was there any reason why you chose that particular ISO and aperture setting?
> 
> (I like the colours you got from the castle.)



I like the pictures of the firework trails. Some of them turned out well while some of them didn't turn out that well. Overall it was a good day to take those pictures. I chose the ISO and aperture settings from the a ibook program called "How to Photograph Fireworks" The Complete Guide to Capturing Fireworks Like A Pro and I followed the steps of how to take pictures of the fireworks. Those setting were basics and I wanted to try those settings that night. When I go back next month, I want to try different settings. So I might ask you for help on that.

Thank you PiO.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 16, 2012  Part 8*​
I left off watching BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks that Friday night. I always like to watch Believe fireworks during the Holiday season at DL and it has never disappointed me one bit when I see this firework show. I was using my DSLR camera to get the firework trail pictures instead of using my video camera for the fireworks. 

Continue of the firework pictures from BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks.




















































































































Thats it for this post and I will have more from BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks


----------



## PrincessInOz

Excellent shots, Bret.  I love the firework trails you got....and yes, it can be hit and miss unless you time the shutter with the start of the rocket going off.  Some people claim they line up when they open the shutter with when they can hear the rocket 'boom'.  I don't know that I've ever done that!

I just wondered what you thought of the castle in your firework trail shots.  Do you like how it looks?


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Excellent shots, Bret.  I love the firework trails you got....and yes, it can be hit and miss unless you time the shutter with the start of the rocket going off.  Some people claim they line up when they open the shutter with when they can hear the rocket 'boom'.  I don't know that I've ever done that!
> 
> I just wondered what you thought of the castle in your firework trail shots.  Do you like how it looks?



Thank you PiO. It is if you don't get the timing right on the shots. I could have done it a lot better but overall it was good. I have watched Believe a lot of times and I know each part of where the fireworks will launched during the show. It depends on the shutter speed of what settings I set it at. Most of them were set at 3 to 5 seconds and I am thinking of extending the time when I watch RDCT next month. 

The castle in the firework trails shots turned out really well where the castle wasn't that blurry and that I was hoping for the most when I took pictures. But when I look at the firework trails, they were not as bright. I was going to ask you of what do you think of the brightness of the firework trails?


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 16, 2012  Part 9*​
I left off watching BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks that Friday night. I always like to watch Believe fireworks during the Holiday season at DL and it has never disappointed me one bit when I see this firework show. I was using my DSLR camera to get the firework trail pictures instead of using my video camera for the fireworks. Believe was almost over so lets get back to the pictures of the firework trails at DL.

I also forgot to say that when I was watching BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks, I brought my Glow with the Show Ears during the fireworks since they do interact with the show which was really neat. Just like WoC where the Glow with the Show Ears interacts with the show from each different scene, the ears interacts with each part of the show with light blue, green and red colors for the Holiday season. They also did one for F! during the summertime and I was thinking of going to the show and see them work during the show. But there was no way I would make it for the first show since the fireworks will be done just before the 9pm show starts. I was thinking of seeing the 2nd show of F! at 10:15pm. 

Continue of the firework pictures from BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks.






























Believe was over and it was time to move on over to the next destination at DL.





After the fireworks was over around 9pm, it was time for the 1st show of F! at the RoA. Mostly the fireworks at DL starts at 9:30pm after the 1st show of F!. Since it is fall/winter season, the fireworks start a little early since it is darker than the Spring/Summertime. So seeing F! at the 9pm time was no option. But I did want to use my time wisely that night by getting some nighttime pictures of the Holiday decorations at DL so I went around that night to take pictures.

I packed all my equipment, I head on over to IASW Plaza to get some pictures of the Holiday decorations. When I got to IASW Plaza, I had to get pictures of the IASW Wreaths which were very colorful. These wreaths were here last year and some of them were a little different while some of them are the same like last year.














































As always at IASW the Holiday lights are up for IASWH which is the best time of the year to visit this attraction. Not only for the lights but I do enjoy the Santa hat on the smiling face that rock back and forth to a ticking sound. While I was around IASWH, I took a few pictures from different angles. I thought about riding IASWH while I was in the area, but the queue was close to 20 minute wait which was not that long that night. So I decided to go on IASWH later during that trip.





There are a lot of people heading on over to IASWH after the fireworks was over a while ago.





While I was looking at IASWH, one of the DLRR trains stopped in front of IASWH. With no passengers on the train, I knew that it was going back to the roundhouse in the backstage area where the trains and monorails are stored during the closing times.



































Thats it for this post and I will have more from IASWH.


----------



## PrincessInOz

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you PiO. It is if you don't get the timing right on the shots. I could have done it a lot better but overall it was good. I have watched Believe a lot of times and I know each part of where the fireworks will launched during the show. It depends on the shutter speed of what settings I set it at. Most of them were set at 3 to 5 seconds and I am thinking of extending the time when I watch RDCT next month.
> 
> The castle in the firework trails shots turned out really well where the castle wasn't that blurry and that I was hoping for the most when I took pictures. But when I look at the firework trails, they were not as bright. I was going to ask you of what do you think of the brightness of the firework trails?



Bret - You do realise that I'm not claiming to be an expert, right?  And yes...you do have some great shots from this night.  

Personally, for me and what I like to see, I prefer to see the castle lit up a little more.  But that's me......  I don't think that there is a right or wrong for this....just personal preference.

If you want to capture more light in your shots - and I haven't checked the exif data for the ones in the last post - and assuming  if you had your settings on ISO200 and f/16 like you did for the pictures in the first posting, you might want to change it up a little for the next time.

You could either take the f-stop down to f/11 or towards f/8 or take the ISO to 400.  Alternatively, stick with the existing settings but leave the shutter open for 5 or 6 seconds and see how it exposes.  

Remember some of it might be lucky timing.

Did you have a filter on your lens?



So that last time I took fireworks at a Disney park was at Hong Kong earlier this year.  I was shooting these with an ND-2 filter.


ISO 100, f/11, 10 secs








But check out the picture before....with exactly the same settings.








For me, I thought that the trails were a little over exposed in the second shot.


The one that I love best from this night is...despite the fact that I have that fruit bat of an i-pad in the way.  Believe it or not, the exposure time is longer.  It is a 13-second exposure shot.








The difference in the 3 pictures comes down to what the fireworks are doing and how bright they are.  It makes a huge difference with the light hitting the sensor.  And a degree of luck as to when I hit the button to take the shot.  You can see this in your set.....the ones towards the end, the castle is brighter.  I don't know if this is because you changed the settings or if there was just more light from the fireworks.



I also checked my second night shooting.  The settings I had on the second night are closer to what you've used.

ISO 200, f/14, 8 secs








I didn't have enough time to check the castle metering on the second night and I'm not sure that I like the castle lighting; but I do prefer the firework trail colours from this night.  I may start with ISO 400, f/14 next time and see what the castle looks like.


Remember - my preference is to have the castle a little brighter in my pictures.  So, when I set up, I make sure that I meter off the castle and check that I like how the castle is looking.  I then take down the settings a notch; usually by shifting the f-stop down one or two.  The reason I do that is because I expect the firework lights to provide additional lighting.  But I do check my pictures in-camera after one or two shots just to make sure that I'm happy with the how it looks and then adjust my settings from there.  I am so envious that you have the opportunity to go to DLR as often as you to and practise shooting with different settings.

I would recommend that you look at your pictures and work out what you like; check the exif and then work out different settings from there.


Hope this helps!


----------



## PrincessInOz

I just realised we posted almost at the same time....

Love your latest update.  The shots of IaSW are gorgeous.  I just love the colour you got!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I know that you are no expert but you do provide a lot of great info on taking pictures with a DSLR camera. 

I do appreciate the tips on picture taking with the fireworks and the dark rides. The next time when I take the pictures, I will use the 18-55mm lens and set the f-stop at f/8 or f/11 and the ISO at 400. I did leave the shutter speed only at 3 or 5 seconds the last time and I will leave it open a little longer.

I did use the ND filter for the firework shot last month with the 35mm lens. 

Your pictures from your HKDL are very nice when I checked out your TR. 

Thank you for the tips PiO.


----------



## Sherry E

Bret -

I just wanted to let you know I'm still here!  Those IASWH nighttime photos are phenomenal - so crisp and clear.  They're probably the best ones I've seen from this year's holiday season so far, from anyone's camera.  And the fireworks shots that you've posted in previous installments are simply awesome.

Actually, there have been several photos you've posted in recent installments to this TR that have caught my eye, but I wanted to have time to be able to go through the TR and properly offer specific comments on them instead of just popping in and saying an occasional, "Great photos!"  

So it may take me a while to actually find the time to go through and pick out the particular shots I really liked and comment on them, but I wanted to be sure you knew that your efforts are definitely not going unnoticed!


----------



## PrincessInOz

mvf-m11c said:


> I know that you are no expert but you do provide a lot of great info on taking pictures with a DSLR camera.
> 
> I do appreciate the tips on picture taking with the fireworks and the dark rides. The next time when I take the pictures, I will use the 18-55mm lens and set the f-stop at f/8 or f/11 and the ISO at 400. I did leave the shutter speed only at 3 or 5 seconds the last time and I will leave it open a little longer.
> 
> I did use the ND filter for the firework shot last month with the 35mm lens.
> 
> Your pictures from your HKDL are very nice when I checked out your TR.
> 
> Thank you for the tips PiO.



Thanks Bret.


I would try: 
ISO 400, f/14 or 16.
ISO 100, f/8 - 100.

Hopefully, with the shutter speed at about 4 - 10 seconds, you'll get some even better trails than what you're currently getting.


----------



## Sherry E

Bret -

Can you direct me to the exact Page # and Post # where this November 2012 TR begins?  I had to start the new Christmas Superthread (only because the previous one was about to hit Page 250 - but I would have preferred to keep the existing thread going just until the DLR holiday season ends in 2 weeks), and I am in the process of re-organizing a lot of the information for Page 1.  

I have a separate post on the first page of the new thread just for TR links and things like that.  I need to add the link to this current TR you're working on.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry,

I see that you have started the 3rd Christmas thread and I will be looking forward to the new one. 

Here is the first post of [post=46851603]Our 2nd Annual Early Holiday Trip to DL in November - 11/16/12 to 11/18/12[/post]. The page number is 169 and post number 2528.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here is my link from my 2011 trip to DL during the Holiday season [post=43299643]Our Annual Holiday Trip to DL 11/18/12 - 11/20/12[/post]


----------



## Sherry E

Thanks! I added both TR links to the new thread!

I think that the Theme Week Countdown of 2013 (which will start in August) will be a lot of fun this time around.  It's usually fun anyway, but we have so much new material now, with Cars Land and Buena Vista Street, the Jamboree, the ice rink, etc.  Normally I would start the Countdown at the end of August, but I think I may have to get it started a couple of weeks earlier than usual.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Bret -
> 
> I just wanted to let you know I'm still here!  Those IASWH nighttime photos are phenomenal - so crisp and clear.  They're probably the best ones I've seen from this year's holiday season so far, from anyone's camera.  And the fireworks shots that you've posted in previous installments are simply awesome.
> 
> Actually, there have been several photos you've posted in recent installments to this TR that have caught my eye, but I wanted to have time to be able to go through the TR and properly offer specific comments on them instead of just popping in and saying an occasional, "Great photos!"
> 
> So it may take me a while to actually find the time to go through and pick out the particular shots I really liked and comment on them, but I wanted to be sure you knew that your efforts are definitely not going unnoticed!



Thank you Sherry. The nighttime photos of IASWH and Believe turned out really well during my trip last month. 

I did show some pictures during my trip and wasn't able to put them in the trip report. But I will be able to put them in and share them during my visit. 




Sherry E said:


> Thanks! I added both TR links to the new thread!
> 
> I think that the Theme Week Countdown of 2013 (which will start in August) will be a lot of fun this time around.  It's usually fun anyway, but we have so much new material now, with Cars Land and Buena Vista Street, the Jamboree, the ice rink, etc.  Normally I would start the Countdown at the end of August, but I think I may have to get it started a couple of weeks earlier than usual.



Thank you Sherry. 

Next years theme will be a lot of fun with all the new additions to DCA. It will be fun to start it early next year. You might start it early while I am at the D23 Expo in August.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Thanks Bret.
> 
> 
> I would try:
> ISO 400, f/14 or 16.
> ISO 100, f/8 - 100.
> 
> Hopefully, with the shutter speed at about 4 - 10 seconds, you'll get some even better trails than what you're currently getting.



Thank you for the tip PiO. I will remember to set up those setting while I take pictures of RDCT next month. Just in a few weeks, it will be time for my DL trip. Just 3 weeks away till my trip to DL with my aunt, her BF and her DD2. I am going to make this a trip for the DD2 that she will never forget.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 16, 2012  Part 10*​
I left off at DL where I was now at IASW Plaza to see IASWH during the Holiday season which is the greatest time of the year to visit this area. IASWH is one of my favorite places to be during the Holiday season with all the Christmas lights on IASW exterior as well as inside the ride. I was in the area taking a lot of different pictures of IASWH from different angles.

I left off at IASW Plaza taking pictures of IASWH from different angles. It was busy that day to go on IASWH, so I didnt ride it that night even though I would like to ride it during the nighttime. But the line was just way too long and it was just getting busier and busier in the area.





The figures are out so it means the clock will open.





Its 9:15pm










I started to head on out while the IASWH light up show started. This show is similar to The Magic, The Memories, & You where it show images on IASW façade. This show has been at IASWH for awhile and it is fun to watch when the clock opens at night.




















I started to head on out of IASW Plaza and on to my next destination. It was on over to New Orleans Square which also had Holiday decorations. It is another land that I like to go to during the Holiday season at DL. I had to walk through FL and over towards the backside of Frontierland. But the first show of F! was going on so I had to wait awhile until I got over to NOS.

It was getting busy around IASW Plaza





Even walking right by Fantasyland was busy as well when I went through the backside.





I was now in the backside of Frontierland and was right at Big Thunder Ranch where the newest addition to the Holiday season was called Jingle Jungle Jamboree. Since it was nighttime that night, JJJ was closed so I had to come back the next day in order to see JJJ. 










When I was close to the RoA, the first show of F! was over and I had to wait like other people right by the Mark Twain loading dock until we are allowed to enter the sitting area right by the RoA. 

After waiting for a few minutes, we head on over to the viewing area so people can get a spot for the 2nd show of F!. But since I have seen the show a lot of times, I didnt have to go on over that area to see it. I head on over to NOS to get pictures of the Holiday decorations. First, I head on over to the Haunted Mansion Holiday to see the outside of the queue. 





I then head on over to NOS to get the Holiday pictures. I always like to go to NOS to see the Holiday decorations which are unique and interesting. All the buildings around NOS are decorated with wreaths, garlands, Marti Gras decorations from beads, masks, musical instruments, etc. that relates to New Orleans Holiday. 

I was in the alley looking at the decorations.






























Now in Court of Angels




















When I was right by Club 33, there were the string of lights which hasnt change from last year. In the past, Sherry and I have been talking about how NOS been toning down on the Holiday decorations at NOS. Originally there were string of lights that were amazing and brighten the alley of NOS right by Club 33 and the Blue Bayou restaurant.  A couple of years ago, they were taken down. Than last year they brought the string of lights back but not the ones that we are used to see during the Holiday season.





Thats it for this post and I will have more from NOS with the Holiday decorations.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 16, 2012  Part 11*​
During the past lost we have left off at New Orleans Square during the Holiday season at DL. I always like to go around NOS during the Holiday season with the Mardi Gras style Holiday decorations which is unique and fun to look at. It makes New Orleans Square a great place to be during the Holiday season at DL. I was walking around the park that night looking at all the decorations while I have visited DCA first thing that day.

I was in the Alley of NOS right by Club 33 and the Blue Bayou Restaurant getting pictures of the Holiday decorations. The decorations this year were similar to the ones last year where some of the buildings had the same decorations while some of them changed. They all had Mardi Gras style decorations which is fun to look at.











There were a lot of garlands on the balconies of the buildings





The big wreath over the alley which is still there every year when you enter the alley of NOS










It is fun to look at the alley with all the decorations





The big Christmas wreath right by the entrance of NOS alley










A look at Santa ornaments on the trees right by Café Orleans





After looking at the decorations around NOS, I head on over towards Frontierland to see the Holiday decorations. There are a few decorations at Frontierland during the Holiday season but there is some decorations that are fun to look at. 

It was getting a little busy that night around NOS since the guests are heading on over around the Rivers of America to watch the 10:15pm 2nd show of F!. I thought about watching F! that night but I wanted to use my time to get pictures of the Holiday decorations. 

I head on over to Frontierland and to find any Holiday decorations. When I got to Frontierland, the only places that had decorations was the Pioneer Mercantile store, the Golden Horseshoe as well as the Shooting Exposition. I like to go on over to the Pioneer Mercantile store since there is a lot of different Holiday merchandise to get instead of the Emporium.










Shooting Exposition with the Christmas garlands





I went in the Pioneer Mercantile store to look at the Holiday merchandise and there were quite a few selections from the last few years. Some of the Holiday merchandise is new while most of them are the same like the years past. Mostly the ornaments are the same while some of them are new. 

The only thing I bought that day was light up Christmas string lights that go over the neck which I have seen other guests wore during that night. I got a couple for my next door neighbor who is a Disney fan. Since I knew that she was going to WDW in December with her husband and mom, I thought that this would be a great gift to get her when they walk through WDW during the Holiday season.

While I was in the store, I had to get a picture of the Christmas tree since I was still doing the Holiday quest.





After leaving the store, I had to get a picture of the window display from the Pioneer Mercantile store with the Holiday merchandise





I then head on over to the Golden Horseshoe to get the Holiday decorations.





After looking around Frontierland for the Holiday decorations, I started to head on back towards MS to get pictures of the Holiday decorations where I have missed when I entered that night. Since I rushed to get to DL for BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks, I didnt get any pictures of MS while I was walking down. 










When I was in Main Street Hub, I saw at the popcorn stand was a new popcorn souvenir bucket of Mickey in a Santa outfit. It was different from the Mickey snowman popcorn bucket the last two years in which Disney didnt do a new souvenir bucket last year. So I had to get the new Santa Mickey souvenir popcorn bucket. I also knew that my DA would want one too so I got two that day. 





You can see the Santa Mickey popcorn bucket which is completely different from the Snowman bucket the last two years. It was $12.00 which was quite expensive for a souvenir popcorn bucket.










It did took quite a while to get the souvenir popcorn buckets at the popcorn stand at MS Hub. I knew that there wasnt any in NOS since they had the Nightmare Before Christmas casket bucket and some lands didnt have it except in MS which they had plenty. They did had a lot of buckets already to be sold to the guests and have learned from the past. 

I remember in 2010 when I got the Mickey Ghost popcorn bucket during the Halloween season in which they were completely sold out during my trip. There were quite a number of people that were not happy of not getting one of those buckets. Also during this past summer with Cars Land opening at DCA that they didnt have enough Cozy Cone souvenir cups and Flying Tires hats for the guest. It is very tough when Disney doesnt have enough merchandise for the guests since they never thought that the merchandise would sell that quickly. 

I was happy to get all of my merchandise that night which was the Christmas lights necklace and the Santa Mickey popcorn buckets. Now I am heading down towards MS to get any pictures of the Christmas decorations. 

It was quite busy that night with most people at MS walking down to leave the park or staying that night.





MS during the Holiday season looks amazing with the Christmas decorations on the buildings, lamp posts and the garlands over the streets















Thats it for now from this post and I will have more from MS that night.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I love looking at all the Christmas decorations you shot.  Thanks for sharing and taking the time to go round with your perspective and camera.

Do you have any pictures of your souvenirs?  You must have quite a collection at home!

And as it's officially past midnight here, Merry Christmas!  Thanks for your friendship.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> I love looking at all the Christmas decorations you shot.  Thanks for sharing and taking the time to go round with your perspective and camera.
> 
> Do you have any pictures of your souvenirs?  You must have quite a collection at home!
> 
> And as it's officially past midnight here, Merry Christmas!  Thanks for your friendship.



Thank you PiO.

I didn't get pictures of the souvenir that night. I do have a lot of park souvenirs and that's what I mostly collect from Disney. I don't own high end stuff like Alison but I do like to collect park merchandise. 

Hope you have a great Christmas and thanks for your friendship as well. 


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 16, 2012  Part 12*​
We left off at Main Street where I was about to head on out of the park after a long day. I just left the popcorn stand right at MS Hub where I got the Mickey Santa Souvenir popcorn bucket which I had to get since I like to collect Halloween or Holiday popcorn buckets. It did taken a while to get it that night but in the end I was able to get one of those souvenir buckets. Actually I got two that day since my DA also like to collect those buckets so she can have it on her office desk during the Holiday season. Back to the trip report.

Now I am heading down MS to get pictures of the Holiday decorations since I have missed getting them that night since I was trying to get my spot for BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks. Every year during the Holiday season at DL MS is one of my favorite places to be with the Holiday decorations. MS is the most decorated land at the DLR which is decorated from top to bottom. 

When I compare DL and the MK where I have been to during the Holiday season, I would say that the MK has more decorations in MS than DL but I still consider DL Holiday decorations more magical than the MK. Most of the buildings at both parks have decorations on the buildings, lamp posts, garlands over the street and the window display with all sorts of Christmas trees, food, wreaths, clothing, etc. 

During my time at MS, I also wanted to go around and get pictures of the window displays with the Holiday decorations. Since it was dark that night and the glare of the glass in the picture will not turn out well, I did took quite a lot of pictures that night 





It was just passed 10pm that night










I head in one of the stores in MS which sells Christmas ornaments. While I was in that store, I had to get pictures of the Christmas trees since I was doing the Tree Quest. There were a couple of Christmas trees inside the store as well as wreath and garlands.















This might not look like a Christmas tree, but it did had a lot of decorations in it.





After looking in that store, I went back outside and got more pictures of the window displays




















More pictures of the MS buildings when I was walking down





It was a little busy at MS that night but it wasnt that crazy like other nights at DL





More window displays in MS

























A look at the Disney Clothiers LTD store





Another tree in the window display










I went down the alley towards the locker area and got some pictures of the buildings















Just left the alley and back to the main street of MS





Thats it for now and I there will be more from MS that night during the Holiday season.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Beautiful, Bret.  Love all that window display.  I particularly loved the look of "snow" on the clothes and stuff.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Beautiful, Bret.  Love all that window display.  I particularly loved the look of "snow" on the clothes and stuff.




Thank you PiO. Sometimes DL does put out great decorations and merchandise in the window displays. 

The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 16, 2012  Part 13*​
We left off at Main Street where I was about to head on out of the park after a long day. I was walking around MS to get any Holiday decorations while I was exiting the park. Like every year during the Holiday season, all of the buildings are decorated with Christmas decorations. 

While I just finished getting pictures of the alley towards the locker area of MS, I now head on back towards MS and get more pictures of the window displays on MS. In the past since I have been going down MS, I dont get the pictures of the window displays. But after seeing pictures from Sherry, Kaoden,  and other DISers that have taken pictures of the window displays on MS and other places around the DLR.

Back to more pictures of the MS window displays with the Holiday decorations










Another tree found





Those cakes look delicious










Right at the Emporium store, there was a Finding Nemo advertisement where they put all the advertised movies. In the past, they had movies like Snow White, Brave, Winnie the Pooh, and just keeps going on and on with Finding Nemo 3D just released around that time.





Now I finally get a picture of the gigantic Main Street Town Square Christmas tree which looks great every year with all of those lights and decorations.





I went back to look at the window displays for the Christmas decorations and merchandise. There were Perry the Platypus Holiday merchandise in the window display.






























I then head on over to the Disney Showcase store which only sells the Holiday merchandises. During specific seasons at the Disney Showcase store, they will have 2013 merchandise, Halloween merchandise, etc. to match the season. This time it was the Holiday season and just like the merchandise it also has a lot of Holiday decorations.





Some of this years Holiday merchandise which is a little different from years past





The Christmas tree inside the Disney Showcase store which was a little blurry





After looking at the Holiday decorations and merchandise at the Disney Showcase store, I was at MS TS about to leave that night. It was not that busy around TS since some people have already left. I could have stayed a little longer that night but I was tired after that driving from Sacramento to Anaheim which was 7 hours of driving down south. 

I got a few pictures of the buildings with the Holiday decorations while I was leaving.





MS station which also have some Christmas garlands





Across was City Hall which is always fun to look at during the Holiday season





I head on out of the park around 10:20pm that night and there were a lot of people that were leaving at the same time as me.





Over at DCA, the park closed at 10pm so there was no way to go to that park that night. 





I left the esplanade and head on back to BWAI which my DA was resting that night since she didnt have a ticket. She went straight back to BWAI after we finished dinner at the ESPN Zone while watching NBA games that night. After I showered up and on the threads, that was it for that day on Friday the 16th.

This was a great day to see all the new Holiday decorations at CL & BVS. It was very exciting to see all the new decorations for the first time. Most of the decorations are just as I have expected that matches the theme of the lands. My favorite part of seeing the new Christmas decorations DCA was BVS over CL. I do like both lands with the Christmas decorations but I really appreciate the decorations at BVS more that it matched the 1920s theme. CL decorations are very well done that matches the personality of each character of the movie. The one that I really like the most was Sarges Surplus Hut with the red, white and blue lighting at the front of the building with the firework Christmas lights.

I got to see Believe In Holiday Magic firework which is one of my favorite fireworks shows at DL. I got to take great pictures with the firework trails which turned out really well. I got to go around DL that night to get pictures of the Holiday decorations which all the lands that have the decorations are still there.

 I still have more pictures taking to do during this trip since there are a lot of lands that I havent covered yet. We got two more days to get more pictures of the Holiday decorations.


----------



## ACDSNY

Wonderful pics Brett of the X-mas decorations.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Really love the XMas decorations and merch.  It does look rather different to some of the ones I've seen previously.  To me, it seems that the windows and merchandising seems to have a more old fashioned look about it. But that could be me.


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> Wonderful pics Brett of the X-mas decorations.



Thank you Angela.




PrincessInOz said:


> Really love the XMas decorations and merch.  It does look rather different to some of the ones I've seen previously.  To me, it seems that the windows and merchandising seems to have a more old fashioned look about it. But that could be me.



The window displays on MS always trying to be look old fashion back in the early 20th century. They also have to match the decorations during the time which is important for MS. Disney does a really good job with the decorations that they put in the window displays.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 17, 2012  Part 1*​
During my last part of the TR, my DA and I got to DL later in the afternoon and I was able to go around DCA to see all the new Holiday decorations at BVS and CL. I also got to go to see the Christmas Village at DTD which had the Ice Rink and the little merchandise stands that sells Holiday merchandise. We got to eat at our favorite restaurant at DTD which was the ESPN Zone. Later that night, I got to watch BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks and got pictures of the firework trails which turned out really well. Then I went around DL to take pictures of the Holiday decorations. 

Now it is a new day where my DA will join me and go on some rides that day as well as getting more pictures of the Holiday decorations. This is going to be a very fun day to do a lot of different things that day.

It was day 2 of our trip to DL in November and we woke up early that morning around 6:30am that morning since we are planning on going to DCA when they have the rope drop at 7:30am so we can get in the Radiator Springs Racers FP queue to get FP for RSR. Ever since RSR opened this summer, the FPs for RSR have been gone around 10am when the park opens at 8am. So we wanted to make sure that we would be able to ride RSR that day and not have to wait in the long stand-by queue during the day. I will get to that shortly when we are in the queue for RSR FPs.

After getting all dress up and packing our bags for our days at the park, we start heading on over to the DLR and get in the line at the turnstiles for DCA. We left around 7:00am that morning from BWAI and walked on over to the DLR. 

The weather was not that bad that day where it was cloudy like always in Anaheim in the morning and had some blue sky which is very nice to see. There were some people walking down the streets of Harbor Blvd over to the DLR. At least it wasnt that busy that day since most of the people that were going to the park were still sleeping in their rooms or having breakfast since the parks dont open until 8am. 

When we passed through security we head on over to the turnstiles at DCA where they were closed that morning. There were some groups waiting at the turnstiles to get in the park that morning to get on RSR first thing or get FP that morning. 





Our plan is to get FP that morning instead of getting on RSR first thing. In the past when I went to CL first thing in the morning, sometimes RSR is not running first thing in the morning and wasted time going on the ride when it was down. So this time, we plan on getting FPs for the ride and come back later that day to ride it. Good thing that we did that instead of going on the ride first thing. I knew that half of these people are planning on going to the FP queue and the other half to RSR. 

The garlands over the turnstiles is so nice during the Holiday season





It was almost 7:30am and the gates have started to open and it was almost time to go in the park that day.





I also forgot to mention that when my DA won PH tickets through the Coca Cola Contest for CL during the Summer time promotion, the two tickets that she got were not good for upgrading on PH tickets or APs. So she decided that she wont be getting an AP during this trip which was a little sad for me but we dont know how many times we will be coming back to the DLR in one year time. We do plan on coming back in August during the D23 Expo and another Holiday trip in November or December. 

We went through the turnstiles and walked as fast as we can over to the RSR FP queue. The CMs were telling a lot of teens that were running to walk.





We got in the RSR queue and we were not that far in the queue with about 20 people in front of us which is not that bad but also they must have their party members tickets so it is around 30-50 people in front of us with tickets. We had about 25 minutes to wait until the park opens at 8am. 





There were a lot of people at the line to get into CL that morning. It was close to the backside of GRR where the line is to enter CL.





A look at GRR from the back side





The two of us waited in the FP queue until it was time to get our FPs at 8am. I was on my iPad reading the threads and ESPN while my DA was reading her book. It was a little cold that night but it was just a little cloudy that morning.

It was 8am and the park was now officially open. The RSR CMs have the rope area and now are taking the guests over to CL while some of us are still in the queue for RSR FPs.





That is a lot of people walking on over to CL





We were still at our same spots when the park opened and this was typical when it was time to go through the queue to get the FPs. It did took about a few minutes until we finally started moving to the FP machines which was at the former Its Tough to Be a Bug area which was also the character meet and greet in the past. 

We got our FPs and it was really early that morning around 8:45am to 9:45am. It was early that morning to get on RSR but I knew that it would most likely be down until later that morning. 





After getting the FPs for RSR, we passed by the entrance of CL and see what it was like that morning. When we looked down, there were a lot of people close to Town Hall and I knew that it was either closed or a lot of people head on over in that direction to ride RSR.





We decided not to go to CL for any of the rides since it will be really busy that morning at RSR, LFT and MJJ. So we head on over to GRR to get FPs for WoC. I am a big fan of the nighttime shows at DL which includes WoC, the fireworks, and F!. I really like WoC during the Holiday season is that they have the special Holiday segment. 

While walking around PP and towards GRR, it was really like a ghost town while most of the people were over at CL. I knew that we would get our color selection that day since you have to be there first thing in the morning to get the first show and the first color which is blue.

At GRR FP machines, we gave our ticket and AP to the CM and we got the blue section as expected that morning.





After getting the FPs, we decided to head on over to PP and do our favorite ride which is Mickeys Fun Wheel or other DISers like Sherry E would call it Mickeys Fun Wheel of Death, Doom, etc.  I always like to go on MFW or MFWoD to get aerial photos of the DLR where you dont see too much of it.

It was not that busy when we passed by the Little Mermaid ride which is a walk-on during anytime of the day except fin the afternoon which it can be as long as 15-20 minutes max.





I still have the quests to do during the Holiday season and I got another one on the light pole right by the restroom area of PP.





We now were walking up the bridge heading on over to PP. We passed by Treasures in Paradise which is Duffy meet and greet area with Holiday decorations.





Cant forget the giant wreath in the meet and greet area





The tree at PP looks great every time I see it with all those ornaments that had hidden Mickeys in them. 





Mickey meet and greet area was empty that morning.





While we were walking down PP and passed through California Screamin and Toy Story Midway Mania, it looked like a ghost town in this area. I have never imagined in years that PP would be this empty when the park opens at its schedule time. In the past this land is the one that most of the people head on over to first thing in the morning and go on rides like TSMM and CS. But this time there were a few people in the area and it might be that TSMM might not have any people on the ride. So we head on over to see what the wait time was like at TSMM. I had a hunch when we were walking down towards TSMM that it was going to be a walk-on.






When we got over to TSMM, I would never imagine that TSMM would not have any people and it would be a walk-on. My DA and I were completely shocked that there was no one in the queue and it was a walk-on. This made our decision easily and go on TSMM before riding MFW. 

If you are reading this post TK even though you are on vacation with your family at WDW during the Holiday season, you would never imagine seeing TSMM empty that morning. I know that you would keep going on that ride over and over until you are tired. I would say that you would have ridden it over 5+ times without any waiting time that morning.











We went on TSMM and didnt have to wait a minute to get on the ride. We were both happy that we didnt have to wait that long that morning to ride TSMM. 

Through the ride, I was hoping to get a good score on TSMM. During the ride, we unlocked the plate toss scene which the mountain opens and shoot out plates as well as the ring toss where Zurgs mouth opens. I was excited to open the two secret target spots during the ride.

We had fine scores which I had 256,800 while my DA scored a personal best on TSMM with 117,900 points.





I was the high score in the vehicle and the best during the hour and today. But I knew that it wouldnt last that long where someone would have a better score. I also saw that someone had 604,500 points which is an outstanding score.





After we exited the ride and looked back at the queue of TSMM which was still a walk-on that morning. But we decided to head on over to MFW instead of riding it. I know TK you would have said that I should have gone on back on TSMM but we always like to do other attractions than going back and back of the same attraction.





0 minute wait time to ride TSMM which is something you will not see too often





We passed by TSMM and over to MFW. But that will be another time on the trip report. The next post will be part 2 and it will be from MFW or MFWoD.


----------



## franandaj

OK! All caught up again finally! Looks like you had a great first day!

Your pictures are spectacular!


----------



## PrincessInOz

WOW!  Industrious morning so far.  FP for RSR, WoC and walk-on at TSMM...and all before the Mickey's Fun Wheel.

Nice pics of the morning.  Loving all the Christmas decorations!


----------



## Sherry E

Wow!  I can't believe that there was no one in line at all for TSMM!  Honestly, if I had seen that I probably would have assumed that the ride was down and just walked past it.  It wouldn't have occurred to me that the ride was running but that there was no one there!

It's so interesting the way things have shifted at DLR - especially in DCA - over the years.  Remember how people used to race back to TSMM as soon as the rope dropped (there was even the strategy to line up by GRR as a faster route to get to TSMM and beat the crowds, for example)?  I know you remember how long the line for TSMM was 4-1/2 years ago when it opened.

And then take the Little Mermaid ride too - when it first opened the lines were crazy. It didn't take long, though, for the lines to die down.  There was no one in line for it when I passed by it on my trip this month.  I think people got tired of that ride very quickly, whereas TSMM hung on to its popularity for a much longer time.

But now Cars Land and Buena Vista Street have stolen the spotlight away from everything else.  I wonder how long it will take for the novelty of CL to wear off - or, will it be forever crowded, until the end of time, like Fantasyland is in DL?

Mickey's Fun Wheel of Doom, Terror, Mayhem, Torture - take your pick!  Any of those will do!  You are a brave soul to go on it!


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> OK! All caught up again finally! Looks like you had a great first day!
> 
> Your pictures are spectacular!



Thank you Alison




PrincessInOz said:


> WOW!  Industrious morning so far.  FP for RSR, WoC and walk-on at TSMM...and all before the Mickey's Fun Wheel.
> 
> Nice pics of the morning.  Loving all the Christmas decorations!



That was a crazy morning where we got our FP's for RSR and WoC. The most surprising was TSMM which only had a 0 minute wait time which you will never see too much just like DHS where it is all filled up when the park opens.

Thank you PiO.




Sherry E said:


> Wow!  I can't believe that there was no one in line at all for TSMM!  Honestly, if I had seen that I probably would have assumed that the ride was down and just walked past it.  It wouldn't have occurred to me that the ride was running but that there was no one there!
> 
> It's so interesting the way things have shifted at DLR - especially in DCA - over the years.  Remember how people used to race back to TSMM as soon as the rope dropped (there was even the strategy to line up by GRR as a faster route to get to TSMM and beat the crowds, for example)?  I know you remember how long the line for TSMM was 4-1/2 years ago when it opened.
> 
> And then take the Little Mermaid ride too - when it first opened the lines were crazy. It didn't take long, though, for the lines to die down.  There was no one in line for it when I passed by it on my trip this month.  I think people got tired of that ride very quickly, whereas TSMM hung on to its popularity for a much longer time.
> 
> But now Cars Land and Buena Vista Street have stolen the spotlight away from everything else.  I wonder how long it will take for the novelty of CL to wear off - or, will it be forever crowded, until the end of time, like Fantasyland is in DL?
> 
> Mickey's Fun Wheel of Doom, Terror, Mayhem, Torture - take your pick!  Any of those will do!  You are a brave soul to go on it!



I have never imagined in a million years that TSMM queue is a walk-on when the park officially opens at its specific time. Just like you said that I have seen no one in the queue when the ride was down. At first I thought the ride was down that morning but that was not the case where there was barely anyone in that area. 

Ever since DCA added CL during the summertime, everything is so different from the past where everyone heads on over to DL first and later go to DCA when it opens at 10am. Now that both parks open around the same time at 8am, 9am, 10am, etc. which makes a big difference when you go to the parks. I remember those days where we go to DL first thing in the morning when it opens at 8am, then we head on over to DCA around 9:30am to get to DCA to get the FP for WoC and be at the rope off area for TSMM or MFW which we would do instead. I do remember when we had to wait around by GRR to head on over to PP before the rope drop which was so busy during that time.

I remember so well when TSMM first opened in 2008 where the lines would go as far as the other side of the walk way which the wait time was at least over 1 to 2 hour wait. The wait time for TSMM at DCA is still long during the busy hours and it is completely different with CL taking most of the guests that morning and leaving TSMM empty.

The Little Mermaid ride was just insane during its opening day last year and now all of a sudden the wait time is just a walk-on. I wonder what the wait times was like when the Little Mermaid ride at the MK that just opened earlier this month. I would guess that it will be long because that it is the MK and it gets more visitors than DCA. LM ride is barely getting any guests to go on it while TSMM will always be a ride that people will go on. The DHS TSMM still gets the 1+ hour wait time which is crazy. Luckily we have the DCA version where I don't have to wait in that long line at DHS. 

CL and BVS has taken the spotlight of DCA where PP is now like a ghost town in the morning where it will be busy at night with WoC. It will be a long time until the novelty of CL to wear off since it is new and there are big Cars fans that want to see the town that they have watched from the movie. I know that RSR will still have long wait times and it will be nice when the wait times come down where we will not have to wait an hour plus to get on the stand by queue.

I believe you call it Mickey's Fun Wheel of Doom in the past on my TR and yours. So it is MFWoD where you would call it. You already know that I am terrified of heights and will brave it to get those great pictures of the DLR from MFWoD.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 16, 2012  Part 2*​
During my last part of the TR, my DA and I were in DCA that morning and collecting a lot of FPs which was RSR and WoC for the 8pm show. We got to ride TSMM which was a walk-on. I was completely shock to see that TSMM queue was a walk-on with about 20 to 30 minutes when the park opened that morning at 8am. It was a bizarre day of seeing that and we had a great time riding TSMM. 

We just got off TSMM and looked at the queue of TSMM that was still a walk-on. We were considering going back on TSMM that day, but we dont like to go on the same ride back to back. So we skipped that ride and head on over to MFW where I like to get aerial photos of DCA and the rest of the DLR.

It was so empty that day where it was walkable while places like CL is busy that morning with most of the people over there.

A look at TSMM queue while we were walking on over to MFW





Never imagined that there is no one in the queue for TSMM that morning










I knew that MFW will be empty that morning since everyone is over at CL. Even in the past when everyone heads on over to TSMM when the park opens at 10am at its original time during any season, MFW barely gets anyone in that area. So we knew that it was going to be a walk-on for MFW.





When we got over to MFW, as expected that there was no one in the non-swinging and swinging queues. So my DA and I head on over to the non-swinging since we are not big fans of the swinging gondola. I have ridden the swinging gondola in the past and I dont like it the swinging a lot. I like to go on the non-swinging gondola to take pictures of the DLR. I really like taking pictures when Cars Land was under construction from the summer of 2009 till the summer of 2012. The Little Mermaid ride, Paradise Pier viewing area which is the area to see WoC, the Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta & Paradise Garden Grill eating area.  It took over 3 years for the back side of the former Lion King parking lot into the new Cars Land. I dont too many websites that shows pictures from MFW and I still like to get aerial photos even with the new lands have been completed. A lot has changed ever since 2008 and it is finally completed after all of these years. I still ride MFW and get those aerial photos of the DLR.

Here are pictures from MFW from the non-swinging gondola. I have used the 55-200mm lens since I can get close up pictures of the buildings, rides, people, etc. I didnt use the 35mm since it would show the safety fense on the gondola.

A look at Silly Symphony Swing





Soarin and Space Mountain at DL





Matterhorn Mountain. You can also see the Christmas tree at DL MS TS on the right hand side





A look at Cadillac Range of RSR. I was looking to see if they were running RSR that morning when we were in MFW. I would assume that RSR would be running that morning. But we will wait and see when we see the racers on the track.





Grizzly River Run





There were racers on RSR and all of a sudden I didnt see anyone in the cars. So I knew that RSR was down that morning and it was a good thing that we didnt go on it first thing in the morning. 





Here is a good tip for people that want to ride RSR in the morning. If you are at the park first thing in the morning that is not during an Early Entry to the park before the rope drop, I would get the FPs first thing and go on the ride later since RSR might not be running first thing. I have heard and experienced this in the past with RSR that it is not for sure that it will be up and running. You can take a chance to see if it is running that morning and hope that it running and get to ride it or be in a long line just to get on it while you could do other things that day. 






I still dont see anyone on the cars










A look at the Cozy Cone





Maters Junkyard Jamboree





Radiator Springs Town Hall and Ramones House of Body Art and you can see the Holiday decorations from MFW





Flos V8 Café, Curios Shop and Luigis Casa Della Tires with the Holiday decorations















A look at the PP Christmas tree from MFW





After we got off MFW, the queues for the swinging and non-swinging were picking up that morning where there were about 5-8 people waiting to get on the ride.

When we exited, we started to head on over to our next destination which was Soarin. We always like to ride Soarin when we are at DCA. I was fortunate to ride Soarin at EPCOT during my October/November trip to WDW. 

While walking down towards PP and over to our next destination, TSMM started to pick up with some people in the queue. Now TSMM started to get some people in the queue and it was about a 5 minute wait to get on the ride which is still a great time to ride it. But my DA and I decided to go on over to Soarin since we have rode it that morning.










Just a 5 minute wait which was amazing.





Thats it for this post from PP and I will have more from that morning at DCA.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Alison and I must have had a great run on my day at Disney.  Lucky for us RSR was running all morning!

Lovely views of the park from MFW.  CL really adds a lot to the panoramic Disney views, doesn't it?
I do occasionally like to feel the top of my stomach hit my throat so I've been known to get on the swinging gondola.  But yes...I'm not very fond of that feeling.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Alison and I must have had a great run on my day at Disney.  Lucky for us RSR was running all morning!
> 
> Lovely views of the park from MFW.  CL really adds a lot to the panoramic Disney views, doesn't it?
> I do occasionally like to feel the top of my stomach hit my throat so I've been known to get on the swinging gondola.  But yes...I'm not very fond of that feeling.



You must had a great day with Alison during your trip since RSR wasn't up and running that morning during my trip. 

Thank you PiO. If you ever ask me to go with you on the swinging gondola, I would not even go on the swinging gondola. If you want to go on the non-swinging, I would like to go with you.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 17, 2012  Part 3*​
During my last part of the TR my DA and I were at DCA that morning getting FPs and going on rides like TSMM and MFW. Now we just got off MFW and about to head on over to our next attraction which was Soarin. The day was quite really nice where it wasnt that busy around Paradise Pier. TSMM was a walk-on that morning which was really shocking to both of us since TSMM gets a lot of people when the park opens. But with CL opened, most of the people are over at CL instead of PP. It just shows you even the best ride at DCA will be empty first thing in the morning.

We just got off MFW and on our way over to Condor Flats to ride Soarin. I like to ride Soarin when I am at the park with my DA. Its a good thing that Soarin at DCA is not as long as Soarin over at EPCOT which gets long lines during the day. 

While we were walking through PP and we passed TSMM which the line wait time was only 5 minutes. It was a good thing that we were able to ride TSMM on a walk-on that morning. 

It was really quiet around the Little Mermaid ride and passed by GRR which everyone was over at CL to ride RSR or something else in the area.





We got to Condor Flats and we head on straight to go non Soarin. Good thing that there was barely anyone in the area so it was going to be another walk-on that morning.










We had to wait only about 5 minutes to get on the ride that morning. The ride is still the same after all these years and it is fun to go on this ride.





When we were seated on the ride we were on the left side of the ride and on the first row. We always wanted the middle side of the ride and top row when we ride Soarin. But we had no problem getting a front row on the left side.

After getting off Soarin, we were back at Condor Flats. It was close to our time to use our FPs for RSR. So we decided to head on over to RSR and use our FPs. We were a little concern that day when we were on MFW and saw that there was no one on the ride. We were hoping that it will be up and running when we get there. 

This is one of the reasons why I dont like riding RSR first thing in the morning since it could be down. But it also means a miss opportunity to ride it first thing in the morning when the wait time is low. But through my experience, I would rather wait for this ride than riding first thing in the morning when it is not guarantee that it is not running.

So we head on over to CL but first we passed by BVS on the way over and it was getting a little busy around the area.










A look at the Carthay Circle Theater as we passed by it. We are also having dinner that night so later on I can share you my pictures of the inside of the restaurant.





We were now at CL and it was not that busy as we have thought. But there were quite a lot of people that were getting pictures right at the sign and right at the buildings down Radiator Springs.





I got some more pictures of the Holiday decorations at CL while we were walking on over to RSR





Fillmore Christmas tree





It was getting a little cloudy that morning where it looked like it was going to rain but I always bring my poncho and a umbrella just in case if it rains that morning.





Maters Junkyard Jamboree





Passing by the Cozy Cone Motel with the Holiday decorations










Passing by Curios Shop with the Holiday decorations





We just passed by Town Hall with the Rim Christmas tree and there were some people getting pictures around the area.





Now we were at RSR and there were a lot of people standing right at the entrance and I knew that it was down when we got back in the area. The wait time and stand-by times were not up and running. It was a little disappointing to see that RSR was down that morning. Our times for our FPs were at 8:45am to 9:45am and my DA thought that we cant use our FPs since it was down. After hearing from reports that Disney was taking serious of the times of to come back and go through the FP line. 

We talked to a CM and asked to see if our FPs were still good. They said that they were good after the FPs schedule time so we can come back later that day and use our FPs. It was a good thing that we are able to use our FPs later that day since RSR was not running that morning.










We left RSR and took some pictures of the Holiday decorations as we were figuring out what to do next that day. While we were in CL, it was a good opportunity to get some pictures of the Holiday decorations that I have missed or wasnt bright enough from the other day.





Flos V8 Café





Radiator Spring Curios Shop with snow on top of the signs





We head on over to the Cozy Cone Motel area to get some pictures of the Holiday decorations. The one that I wanted to get while it was daytime was the gingerbread house inside the lobby of the Cozy Cone Motel.





Garland cones on top of each cone at the Cozy Cone Motel










While we were at the Cozy Cone Motel, I had to get the souvenir cone cup with the Holiday blue color with snow flakes on the cone. I have seen those the other day and I wanted to get one just in case they dont run out completely. I was fortunate to get the souvenir cones during the preview and had the opportunity to get the Holiday version for this year. Even though it was early that morning and I shouldnt got a soda, I just had to have the souvenir cone cup that morning. 





We also got Churro Bites at Cozy Cone 1 where we didnt get any pictures of them. Since we didnt have breakfast that morning, we needed to eat something that morning. We could have eaten at Flos V8 Café for breakfast but I had that during my August trip and it wasnt that great as I have thought. So we skipped that.

That is it for this post and I will have more from DCA that morning and see what time we got on RSR after it was closed that morning.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I love those cozy-cone gingerbread.  They are so cute!

Glad you could use the RSR FP later in the day.


----------



## franandaj

Love the Christmas Skippy cone!


----------



## ACDSNY

Cars Land looks so cute all decorated.  I love the gingerbread cones too.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> I love those cozy-cone gingerbread.  They are so cute!
> 
> Glad you could use the RSR FP later in the day.



The Cozy Cone gingerbread house look so neat inside the lobby. There were a lot of neat gingerbread houses around the DLR. I only got this one and the one in the Carthay Circle Theater which will be during another post.

That was great that we were able to use our RSR FP's later since the ride was down that morning.




ACDSNY said:


> Cars Land looks so cute all decorated.  I love the gingerbread cones too.



All the decorations at Radiators Springs looks amazing. The gingerbread cones looked very neat and it looks exactly like the Cozy Cone Motel.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 16, 2012  Part 4*​
During my last part of the TR my DA and I were at DCA that morning getting FPs and going on rides like TSMM, MFW & Soarin. Now we were at Cars Land hoping to see that Radiator Springs Racers is up and running after it wasnt running this morning. So we were hoping that it would be up during our time. Unfortunately it wasnt running that morning and the CMs were not letting people to go through the queue. We were told to come back later during the day if we had FPs that passed its scheduled time. Before we left CL, I had to get the souvenir Holiday cone at the Cozy Cone which was winter blue different from the orange one. Now its time to go back to the trip report and see what we did later that day.

We got the souvenir cup and now we were exiting Cars Land. Since RSR was not running during our schedule time, we went to do something that morning. While we were around CL, we head on over to the Blue Sky Cellar to see the Road to Cars Land featuring the museum of the history of Radiator Springs. 

The last time we were in the BSC was before CL was not opened in June where we went during the AP preview.





Most of the pictures and models of Cars Land are the same just like the last time.




















We got a seat to watch the next show.





The only difference in the BSC was the movie which was different from the last time we were in there. The show was Cars Toon Time Travel Mater. When a clock lands on Maters Engine, he travels back in time to 1909 where he meets Stanley, an ambitious young car on his way to California. With the help of Lightning McQueen, Mater alters history by convincing Stanley to stay and build Radiator Springs. Stanley meets Lizzie and they commemorate the opening of the new courthouse with their wedding.

After watching the Cars Toons at BSC, we head on back towards CL to see if RSR is up and running just in case that they got it up and running after we went the first time. Around CL started to get more and more people around the area so I knew that it was going to be a busy day around Radiator Springs.










When we got over to RSR, it was still down that morning and we were once again told by the CMs to come back later during the day. They said that we can use our FPs anytime during the past time. So we can come back later that day and ride RSR through the FP line.

So we head on out of Cars Land and on over to our next destination. I got a few pictures of Cars Land while we were walking on out. When we looked at LFT the wait time was at 30 minutes which was long during that morning. But with RSR down, most of the people head on over to LFT until RSR was up and running that morning.











While exiting CL, my aunt was wondering if we can get another set of FPs for RSR. I said that it is possible since our time to get FPs is available after getting FPs for RSR that morning. So we head on over back to the RSR FP queue and get FPs again. We got our FPs for RSR for the 2nd time that day and the time was until later that night at 9:55pm to 10:55pm. We were really lucky to get FPs for RSR that night. When we exited and passed by the RSR FP queue, the CMs told all the guests that the FPs for RSR were all gone. So we were really lucky to get the last FPs that day. It just shows you that if you get the FPs early that morning and later on you can get a 2nd FP for RSR.





After getting the FPs, we decided to head on over to DL and do some of our favorite rides. So we hightailed on over to DL. But first, we head on over to Buena Vista Street to get some pictures of the Holiday decorations. It was past 9:45am that morning which was really early that day. 





While we were going through BVS, I had to show my DA the Storytellers statue which is the new Hub statue of DCA. First we got a picture of the statue and then we were asked by one of the CM photographers asked if we want to get a picture of us together. So we got a picture together. I barely get any pictures of myself or my DA in a picture and this is one of the rare pictures of us at the DLR.





My DA and I getting a picture of the Storytellers statue





After getting our picture at the statue, we started to walk on out of the park. On the way, I had to get a few pictures of the Holiday decorations at BVS. I was looking for all the wreaths, trees, garlands, etc. that is a Holiday decoration.





The BVS Christmas tree










A few pictures of the window display. Since it was daylight time, you can see me through the window.










Looking back at BVS while we were exiting the park















So we head on out of the park and at the esplanade. Now we are on our way over to DL that morning. Thats it for this post and I will have the next post from DL after a fun day at DCA.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice update, Bret.

I hope that you and your DA got on to RSR later that day and I'm looking forward to seeing if you got any nighttime shots on RSR.

That's a great picture of you and your aunt by the Storyteller's statue.  I bet it brings back happy memories.  Your aunt looks very young and hip!  If she's like that in personality, she'll be a great travelling companion for Disney.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Nice update, Bret.
> 
> I hope that you and your DA got on to RSR later that day and I'm looking forward to seeing if you got any nighttime shots on RSR.
> 
> That's a great picture of you and your aunt by the Storyteller's statue.  I bet it brings back happy memories.  Your aunt looks very young and hip!  If she's like that in personality, she'll be a great travelling companion for Disney.



Thank you PiO.

I'll tell you later on during the trip report. The last time I rode RSR at night was during the preview back in June which we should have ridden it more than a few times during the preview. But we wanted to enjoy the rest of Cars Land during the preview. 

It was a very nice picture at Storyteller's Statue. It is rare to have us in a picture together during our Disney trips since she does not like to be in a lot of pictures. She does look good in the picture and enjoys being with me during a Disney trip.


----------



## rentayenta

Bret, I'm sitting here with my 11 y/o son Joshua and told him before we started looking at your pictures to get ready for some awesome ones. He loved them and asked why don't we go?  Thank you for sharing such nice pictures. For those of us who don't get to visit very often, it's really such a treat.  And the Cozy Cone cup? Very cool. Joshua wants to go and get one. Do you know if they have them year round but with a different design?


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> Bret, I'm sitting here with my 11 y/o son Joshua and told him before we started looking at your pictures to get ready for some awesome ones. He loved them and asked why don't we go?  Thank you for sharing such nice pictures. For those of us who don't get to visit very often, it's really such a treat.  And the Cozy Cone cup? Very cool. Joshua wants to go and get one. Do you know if they have them year round but with a different design?



Hi Jenny and Joshua 

I'm glad that you and your son are enjoying my Holiday trip report. I know for a fact that you, your son and the rest of your family will want to go back to the DLR during the Holiday season to see the Cars Land and Buena Vista Street decorations. The Holiday season at CL & BVS have been so amazing with all those Christmas decorations. 

The Cozy Cone cup is a new souvenir cup at the Cozy Cone Motel. They do have the cone cup year round ever since Cars Land opened during the summer of 2012. I have heard that when CL opened during the summertime that they ran out of the souvenir cups in the middle of the summertime. There were times when they didn't have any in stock. I remember back during my August trip that when I went over to the Cozy Cone to see if they have any cups available and they were sold out. Than during my November trip, they had the snowflake blue souvenir cups which matches the Holiday season which is neat. The shape are still the same as the original one and the Holiday one. There are two sizes which is a small and a large. 

Here is my Cozy Cone souvenir cup during my trip in June which is an orange cone while the Holiday version is the snowflake blue. It wouldn't surprise me during specific seasons that they will have the cone in different colors. But as of now of what I have seen and heard, there are only two different designs which is the orange cone and the Christmas cone.


----------



## mvf-m11c

After being a few days away from my computer while I was working at an Anime Convention in Sacramento, it is time for the next update to the trip report. I am also excited since I am only *6* days away till my upcoming trip to DL this Saturday with my aunt, her BF and her DD2 which will be her first time at DL. But before we talk about the upcoming trip, I still have some updates to do before I leave this upcoming Saturday. I will get to the details later on when we leave on Saturday. So lets get back to the November trip report.

*Day 2  November 16, 2012  Part 5*​
On the last update, my DA and I just left DCA after spending the first 3 hours at DCA waiting in line to get FPs, ride TSMM, MFW, Soarin, etc. that day. This was an exciting day where we got to do a lot of different things at DCA. It was also wild since we werent able to ride RSR that morning. But we are lucky that we can get in the FP line for RSR later that day when it was down this morning. Now we are heading on over to DL to do some of our favorite rides. So lets get on over to DL that morning.

We left DCA and now we are heading on over to DL that morning. It was just passed 10am and there were some people at the Esplanade to head on over to DCA and DL. But most of them were heading on over to DL. So we knew that it was going to be a little busy that day. This was very interesting that we never go to DCA first thing in the morning in the past while DCA opens about an hour or two later that morning. So we arent used to going to DL later that day. I have done this during my August trip with my DB and his GF and it was really strange of going to DCA first thing in the morning over DL. This was going to be interesting to go to DL just when most of the people got up that morning or have breakfast being at the park at the same time. 






We passed through the turnstiles and now at DL. I went to DL the other night to watch BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks and I didnt get too many pictures that night since it was dark. So the daylight gave me some nice pictures that morning. 






When we were in MS TS, I got as many pictures of the Holiday decorations while we were walking down.





It was quite busy while walking down MS. Most of the people are at the park while we just go in.





Now just passing through MS Hub and as always I have to get some pictures of the flowers.





I didnt get most of them and I will come back later that day for more of the flowers.





Passing by Sleeping Beauty Castle with the Holiday decorations which look great during the Holiday season.





When we passed by SB Castle, we decided to go on over to FL and ride Its a Small World Holiday which is one of the rides we have to ride during the Holiday season at DL. It is a ride that we always have to go on with the Holiday decorations. It is unique during the Holiday season which the MK version doesnt have a Holiday version. I just rode IASW at the MK a couple of weeks until this trip and it is fun to be able to ride IASWH.

While we were walking down towards IASWH, the Princess meet and greet right by IASW Plaza was quite long that morning. Good thing that we arent going to meet the princesses. But I did realized when we passed by the meet & greet area that I will be meeting the princesses with my aunt, her BF and DD2. So I knew that we have to plan our trip really well so we wont be in those long lines during the trip.











Now we are at the front of IASWH. The wait time was a walk on that morning which was great since we came to the park 2 hours later when it opened at 8am. So we head on over to ride IASWH.





Walking down the queue over to the loading dock.










We got in the boat and the first picture was the wreath at one of the control stations for IASWH.





Here are pictures from IASWH while we were in the boat. I decided to take pictures with my DSLR instead of videotaping to work on my picture taking.























































The 2013 sign which is different every year.





Thats it for this post and I will have more from IASWH.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice shots of IaSW.  I really love the look of Christmas at both parks.  You're so lucky to be able to go during this time of year!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Nice shots of IaSW.  I really love the look of Christmas at both parks.  You're so lucky to be able to go during this time of year!



Thank you PiO. Some of the pictures were a little blurry when I taking pictures during IASWH. What setting would you used while on IASWH since some of the pictures that i looked at were blurry? It is one of the best times of the year to go to the DLR to go on IASWH and don't forget about Haunted Mansion Holiday which is decorated for the Halloween and Holiday season. Plus another ride that is unique during the Halloween season is Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 16, 2012  Part 6*​
We left off at Disneyland where we are riding Its a Small World Holiday. This is one of our favorite rides during the Holiday season at DL where it is decorated with Holiday decorations. Not just the outside but also the inside of the ride which is decorated. It is so magical during the Holiday season with the holiday decorations. Now we are on the ride going through IASWH. 

Now back with more pictures from IASWH.






























It is so fun to see the ducks in the background of IASW





















































































Thats it for this post and I will have more from IASWH.


----------



## rentayenta

IASW holiday is one of my favorites, especially at night. I always get teary in Soarin' when it gets to that part. 

Fabulous photos as usual!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice update of IaSM.



mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you PiO. Some of the pictures were a little blurry when I taking pictures during IASWH. What setting would you used while on IASWH since some of the pictures that i looked at were blurry? It is one of the best times of the year to go to the DLR to go on IASWH and don't forget about Haunted Mansion Holiday which is decorated for the Halloween and Holiday season. Plus another ride that is unique during the Halloween season is Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy.
> 
> 
> The next post will be up shortly.



Bret - What are the current settings you're using for IaSW?  It looks to me like your pictures are a little on the dark side.  And the blur could be a combination of movement and/or lower shutter speed.

If you let me know what the settings are, I might be able to help a little.  I did try to go looking for these pictures in your flickr account; but got horribly lost. 

However, I did go check my settings from the HKDL set; which is the last time I took pictures in IaSW.  From the ones I checked, my ISO setting was 1600, f/2.8 and I varied the shutter speed from anywhere from 1/50 sec - 1/250 sec depending on the lighting conditions for that section of IaSW.  I know I've also taken some at WDW and I'm pretty sure that my ISO setting there would have been around 800.


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> IASW holiday is one of my favorites, especially at night. I always get teary in Soarin' when it gets to that part.
> 
> Fabulous photos as usual!



Seeing IASWH at night is so amazing and also the show that runs during the nighttime. 

Thank you




PrincessInOz said:


> Nice update of IaSM.
> 
> 
> 
> Bret - What are the current settings you're using for IaSW?  It looks to me like your pictures are a little on the dark side.  And the blur could be a combination of movement and/or lower shutter speed.
> 
> If you let me know what the settings are, I might be able to help a little.  I did try to go looking for these pictures in your flickr account; but got horribly lost.
> 
> However, I did go check my settings from the HKDL set; which is the last time I took pictures in IaSW.  From the ones I checked, my ISO setting was 1600, f/2.8 and I varied the shutter speed from anywhere from 1/50 sec - 1/250 sec depending on the lighting conditions for that section of IaSW.  I know I've also taken some at WDW and I'm pretty sure that my ISO setting there would have been around 800.



Thank you PiO. 

I looked at my settings from IASW and the ISO settings were set at different setting during each different scene. I let is on auto while I left the f/2.8 and the shutter was at 1/30. I look at the settings and I thought that it would be okay if I left it at that. I thought that I left the ISO at a specific speed but it went on auto for each different picture

Here is one of the pictures with the settings.




ISO: 1100 f/2.8 1/30

Thank you for telling what settings you have used when you were on IASW. So it is the ISO which is the biggest one that I need to do.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 16, 2012  Part 7*​
We left off at Disneyland where we are riding Its a Small World Holiday. This is one of our favorite rides during the Holiday season at DL where it is decorated with Holiday decorations. Not just the outside but also the inside of the ride which is decorated. It is so magical during the Holiday season with the holiday decorations. Now we are on the ride going through IASWH. 

Now back with more pictures from IASWH again.
























































































































Thats it for this post and I will have more from IASWH.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 16, 2012  Part 8*​
We left off at Disneyland where we are riding Its a Small World Holiday. This is one of our favorite rides during the Holiday season at DL where it is decorated with Holiday decorations. Not just the outside but also the inside of the ride which is decorated. It is so magical during the Holiday season with the holiday decorations. Now we are on the ride going through IASWH. 

Now back with more pictures from IASWH and we are almost at the end of the ride which is the best part of the ride.



















































































































Now we were back outside of IASWH and waiting to get back to the dock so we can exit the boat.










We got off IASWH and now about to head on our next attraction which you will find out on the next post.


----------



## franandaj

What amazing details you captured on your journey!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great shots inside IaSW.




mvf-m11c said:


> I looked at my settings from IASW and the ISO settings were set at different setting during each different scene. I let is on auto while I left the f/2.8 and the shutter was at 1/30. I look at the settings and I thought that it would be okay if I left it at that. I thought that I left the ISO at a specific speed but it went on auto for each different picture
> 
> Here is one of the pictures with the settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISO: 1100 f/2.8 1/30
> 
> Thank you for telling what settings you have used when you were on IASW. So it is the ISO which is the biggest one that I need to do.



Bret - In dark rides, you want to let in as much light as possible to hit the sensor.  You can do this by either increasing the ISO setting, opening up the aperture (lower f-stop setting) or by increasing the time that the shutter is open for (or a combination thereof).  

If you're leaving the ISO on auto, the camera will calculate that based on the internal formulas for exposure.

Everyone will have a different preference for which one of the three - ISO, aperture or shutter speed - to set first.  My personal preference is to set the ISO.  The tradeoff for setting a high ISO is an increase in noise.  In dark rides, I can use ISO 1600 or 3200 as I think that the noise level is acceptable for me.  I could go to 6400, but I personally find it very grainy above this point.  

I usually start with ISO1600 and then adjust the f-stop to 2.8 as that is the widest my zoom lens will go to.  With your 35 mm, you could go wider but the tradeoff will be depth of field.

After I set the ISO and aperture, that just leaves me the shutter speed to play with.  The longer you open it for, the more light you will let in.  So, in the darker rooms, I will go down to 1/40 or 1/50 sec; but only if I have to.  I can hold the camera steady at lower shutter speeds but in a moving ride, I find that any lower will then increase the likelihood of blur.  From your settings used, I would say that you'll know what I mean.  
In the rooms with more light, I will increase the shutter speed (and reduce the amount of light hitting the sensor) to get the correct exposure.  

In the last trip (November) I did experiment shooting Buzz with an ISO of 800.  You might remember those pictures in my TR and I thought that those pictures were too dark (for my liking).  So, I'm going to stick with ISO of around 1600 for the moment.

There are other settings you could play with on your camera to increase the exposure of your picture.  I'm still learning about those; so you might want to post a question on the photoboard section for someone else to answer (with a heap more experience than me).

Hope this helps.


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> What amazing details you captured on your journey!



Thank you Alison.




PrincessInOz said:


> Great shots inside IaSW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret - In dark rides, you want to let in as much light as possible to hit the sensor.  You can do this by either increasing the ISO setting, opening up the aperture (lower f-stop setting) or by increasing the time that the shutter is open for (or a combination thereof).
> 
> If you're leaving the ISO on auto, the camera will calculate that based on the internal formulas for exposure.
> 
> Everyone will have a different preference for which one of the three - ISO, aperture or shutter speed - to set first.  My personal preference is to set the ISO.  The tradeoff for setting a high ISO is an increase in noise.  In dark rides, I can use ISO 1600 or 3200 as I think that the noise level is acceptable for me.  I could go to 6400, but I personally find it very grainy above this point.
> 
> I usually start with ISO1600 and then adjust the f-stop to 2.8 as that is the widest my zoom lens will go to.  With your 35 mm, you could go wider but the tradeoff will be depth of field.
> 
> After I set the ISO and aperture, that just leaves me the shutter speed to play with.  The longer you open it for, the more light you will let in.  So, in the darker rooms, I will go down to 1/40 or 1/50 sec; but only if I have to.  I can hold the camera steady at lower shutter speeds but in a moving ride, I find that any lower will then increase the likelihood of blur.  From your settings used, I would say that you'll know what I mean.
> In the rooms with more light, I will increase the shutter speed (and reduce the amount of light hitting the sensor) to get the correct exposure.
> 
> In the last trip (November) I did experiment shooting Buzz with an ISO of 800.  You might remember those pictures in my TR and I thought that those pictures were too dark (for my liking).  So, I'm going to stick with ISO of around 1600 for the moment.
> 
> There are other settings you could play with on your camera to increase the exposure of your picture.  I'm still learning about those; so you might want to post a question on the photoboard section for someone else to answer (with a heap more experience than me).
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thank you PiO. 

Thank you for helping me with all the settings when I take pictures of IASWH this upcoming trip. I will be using your tips of taking the pictures.

I did remember seeing those pictures of Buzz that it was a little dark.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Looking forward to seeing more of your awesome shots from this coming trip, Bret.  Have fun!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Looking forward to seeing more of your awesome shots from this coming trip, Bret.  Have fun!



Thank you PiO.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I still have the *Boo to You...and Food & Wine Too! - October 26 to November 2, 2012* trip report going on at the WDW thread and *Our 2nd Annual Early Holiday Trip to DL in November - 11/16-18/12*. These two trip reports are still in work of progress and I am still not even close to being finished with both trip reports so this upcoming trip which is the next day or today wont be started until I finish up both the WDW and DL trip in November. During the WDW trip which is was during the Halloween season and the Food and Wine Festival at EPCOT. There is a lot to cover from this trip which the highlights of the trip were from Mickeys Not So Scary Halloween Party and the F&WF at EPCOT. The one that was the best was the Party for the Senses event at EPCOT. 

Now I am planning my pre-trip for January 12-14, 2013.

*Cast:* Me Bret 31,  my aunt 65, DM30 and DD2

This will be my first trip to DL this year. This will be my DA first time to DL since the 80s. DM first time since the 80s and DD2 first trip to DL.

Our trip is this upcoming Saturday and we will be there until Monday. This is a special trip for DM and DD2 since it is DD2 first time trip to DL. My aunt who came with me during my WDW trip in October/November wanted to take her BF and DD2 to DL and this was the best time for them to be able to go to DL. It will be during the slow season in mid January which I have been to in the past since 2010. There will be some rides and shows down during the off season at DL. But this was the best time for them to be able to take some time off and go to the DLR. They asked me if I wanted to come down with them for this trip since I can be there guide. I was excited to be able to go with them for this trip since it is DD2 first time going to DL and I want to make sure that she will never forget this trip. This will be a very interesting trip since I am doing it for them and not myself. There might be times that I want to do some things at DL where I usually do all the time like the Monorail & DLRR. This is mostly for them and I should not forget about it. 

We will be flying from Sacramento International Airport to Orange County Airport on Saturday. We will be taking the Supershuttle bus to Anaheim. Mostly in the past when I go to the DLR, I always like to drive since I can bring more things than by flight. But this time my aunt, DM and DD2 are not long distance riders so this was the best option for them. So I will have to pack cautiously of what to bring that is important to me. We will be flying on Southwest Airlines which is one of my favorite airline companies when I go flying. We will be leaving at Sacramento at 9:30am and head to Orange Country around 10:40am. Then we will take the Supershuttle Bus to our hotel. I was about to use the Disney Express Bus but my aunt have better deals with the Supershuttle Bus. I had no problem with the Supershuttle instead of the Disney Express Bus.

We will be staying at Best Westerns Park Place & Inn. I have stayed at BWPPI a lot in the past and I always like this hotel since it is the closest non Disney hotel. They were considering one of the Disney hotels at the beginning but the price for staying there was just too great for them that they said that BWPPI was the next choice at $100 a night which is not a bad price for staying at BWPPI. The reason like I have said on my pre-trip reports of staying at BWPPI is because of the location. We got a suite room which has two queen size beds and a sofa bed which everyone will have their own bed at night. They are also glad that there is a continental breakfast at the top floor of Captains Kidd so we can get some juice, cereal, pastries as a snack when we head on over to the parks. 

We will be in the parks for all three days of the trip. My aunt and DM have three day passes with a Magic Morning which comes in handy. Plus since DD2 is only 2 and a half years old she will get in the park for free which is a big difference of saving another $200 in tickets. I also found out a while ago that the Annual Pass holders would be able to get inside DL & DCA during MM on the weekends. So I would be able to go to DL during MM on Sunday which is a big thing. 

Our goal for this trip is for my aunt, DM and DD2 to enjoy a great time at DL while I will be the guide for them during the trip. The main thing is to try to do a lot of different rides and shows during our three days at the parks. We also plan on doing a lot of character meet and greets around the resort. We do plan on seeing shows like Soundsational parade, Remember Dreams Come True fireworks and World of Color. We were hoping that Fantasmic! would be running but it is down during our trip. We are also having a few character breakfast during the trip. Our first one was going to have breakfast at Goofys Kitchen and Ariels Grotto. My aunt and I called for reservations at AG today this morning and were able to get a reservation. 

Right now, we are not going to set a plan up until we decided of what we want to do at DL. But here are some plans that we will be doing on this trip.

*Saturday*
When we get to the DLR, we will be having lunch somewhere on Harbor Blvd after we check-in at BWPPI. Than we will head on over to DL and go on some of the rides at FL which have the short wait times since we will be going on them the next day during MM. We do plan on seeing the 4pm Mickeys Soundsational parade and will be seeing it around IASW Plaza since there will not be too many people around that area. Later that night we will try to get a good spot in front of SB Castle for RDCT fireworks at 8:45pm. Than after that we will try to do some rides that night until it is time to call it for the night.

*Sunday*
This is the most important day of the trip since we will be doing a lot of different things. First we will go to DL during MM at 7am to 8am to go on as many rides at FL. Later when the parks opens at 8am, we will head on over to DCA to get FPs for the first show of WoC and our plan is to get the blue section. After getting the FPs we will head on over to Goofys Kitchen for the character breakfast at 9am. After breakfast, we will head on back to the parks to go on the rides that day. Later during the nighttime, we will have dinner at Ariels Grotto for dinner and be able to meet the princesses . At 8:00pm will be the first show of WoC. Than we will do other rides that night.

*Monday*
Which will be the last day of the trip and we will be there until 1:30pm since we have to catch our flight at 4:40pm back to Sacramento. The park will be open at 10am since it is an off season date so we will try to get as much done during our limited time at DL. 

I will write more about my TR and *ask* for any advice of what I should do with my time at the DLR during the Holiday season.

Thank you


----------



## PrincessInOz

Sounds like a great 3 day trip, Bret.  Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Sounds like a great 3 day trip, Bret.  Looking forward to the updates.



Thank you PiO.

It was very nice to be home after a 3 day trip. This was a very nice trip where I got to experience it with a young child where I don't experience it too often when I go to the DLR. I wasn't able to do any live updates since we were having a lot of fun during the trip and met a lot of Disney characters at the parks and the restaurants. The highlight of the trip was at Ariel's Grotto where DD2 was so happy to meet all the princesses and the DM was so emotional of seeing her daughter meeting the princesses. DD2 was able to get a lot of pictures with the Disney characters at the park and character restaurants.

We mostly did everything on the plan where we watched RDCT fireworks, Mickey's Soundsational parade and WoC which everyone liked a lot. We had breakfast at Goofy's Kitchen and AG for dinner. Plus we had a another family member who lives in SoCal join us on Sunday and Monday. She was great to be with during our trip and she is called K on the trip report.

There were a lot of pictures of the DD2, DM and K. I barely got some pictures of myself since I was doing all the picture taking for them. This was a great trip and I was glad that I got to go with them during this trip. 
The weather was a little cold on Saturday and later on it started to get a little better. At least the weather in SoCal was way better then in NorCal. The crowd levels were not that high during the whole trip where the longest line I have saw all week was Radiator Springs Racers (of course) at 45 minutes which wasn't that bad. We didn't ride RSR since DD2 can't go on the ride.

The trip was during the off season where a lot of rides and buildings were in refurbishment from the MS RR station where it was not open but the DLRR was still running during our visit. BTMRR is under it's long refurbishment where it won't be open till later this year. HMH is closed for the Holiday removal.

The interesting thing about our trip was that there were more CM's outside the turnstiles at both parks where they are scanning guests tickets to see if those tickets belong to the person. I at first thought that we had to show an ID when we got to the turnstiles. But they had CM's outside with iPod Touch to scan the tickets. My aunt and DM had to get a picture from the CM for the ticket so the CM's know that the ticket belongs to her. It was a little annoying that they had CM's outside the turnstiles to scan tickets and take picture of the guests. I do understand the situation of the ticket renters in the past that Disney wants to crack them down. But it does slow down the time to enter the park. Since I had an AP I didn't have to get my AP scanned. I was also annoyed by one CM when we were walking to DL where he told me to show my AP closely. This new process really slows everyone down when you enter the park.

Here are some pictures from the trip with DM, DD2, my aunt and myself.

DD2 with Cinderella 





DM and DD2





Me, DD2 and DM. The castle still had the snow while the decorations have been take down during our visit. 






My aunt, DD2 and DM waiting for Soundsational Parade





A lot of the Holiday decorations at IASW Plaza were still up during our visit





DD2 sleeping on Minnie's bed





Minnie and DD2





Here is a picture of RDCT fireworks that night





Before I start showing more pictures of this trip report, I still have to work on my November trip as well as finishing up my WDW trip report which are behind.


----------



## ACDSNY

Brett the little 2 yr old is adorable!  Wonderful pics.


----------



## PrincessInOz

That is one gorgeous DD2.  I hope we see more of her in your pictures.


----------



## Sherry E

I agree with ACDSNY and PiO - that little girl is adorable!  Soooo cute!  I can only imagine how excited she must have been to meet the Princesses.

Just looking at what you've posted of the photos so far, it looks like everyone was having a great time.

I'm also glad that Goofy's Kitchen went over well (from what you said in my TR).  I hope it was a day when at least a couple of Princesses were there too, but if not then hopefully everyone was happy with the food selection and the other characters.

You know, I had a question for you and I almost forgot to ask it until I just read what you posted about Cast Members scanning tickets at the entrance...  

When I was at DLR in November and again last month, on both trips I noticed that the Cast Members at the turnstiles of both parks kept greeting me (and other females) with a "Hello, Princess" or "Have a wonderful day, Princess."  That sort of thing.  I do not recall ever hearing this on any of my previous trips.  And it's not like I'm a 5-year-old child, where being called a Princess might be exciting!  No one was calling me "Princess" at either park prior to this past November.  They didn't even do it back in June, when Cars Land opened.  It is definitely a new thing to address the females as "Princess."

So my question is, what are the Cast Members calling the males who walk through the turnstiles?  Prince?  Are they saying, "Have a wonderful day, Prince"?  Or is there some other sort of title they are using?  Did they refer to you as Prince?


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> Brett the little 2 yr old is adorable!  Wonderful pics.



She is adorable. You can't believe that she is 2 1/2 years old and will be 3 in April. Luckily that she was free when we entered the park during our trip this past weekend. I thought that we had to show her birth certificate to prove that she is 2 1/2 years old. You can tell that she doesn't look like a 2 1/2 year old child. She is also smart where she had the mind of a 5 year old. 




PrincessInOz said:


> That is one gorgeous DD2.  I hope we see more of her in your pictures.



Thank you PiO. I will be showing more photos of DD2 when I upload more pictures from flickr which does take awhile since I have over 2000 pictures during this trip mostly from RDCT, WoC, and the rides.




Sherry E said:


> I agree with ACDSNY and PiO - that little girl is adorable!  Soooo cute!  I can only imagine how excited she must have been to meet the Princesses.
> 
> Just looking at what you've posted of the photos so far, it looks like everyone was having a great time.
> 
> I'm also glad that Goofy's Kitchen went over well (from what you said in my TR).  I hope it was a day when at least a couple of Princesses were there too, but if not then hopefully everyone was happy with the food selection and the other characters.
> 
> You know, I had a question for you and I almost forgot to ask it until I just read what you posted about Cast Members scanning tickets at the entrance...
> 
> When I was at DLR in November and again last month, on both trips I noticed that the Cast Members at the turnstiles of both parks kept greeting me (and other females) with a "Hello, Princess" or "Have a wonderful day, Princess."  That sort of thing.  I do not recall ever hearing this on any of my previous trips.  And it's not like I'm a 5-year-old child, where being called a Princess might be exciting!  No one was calling me "Princess" at either park prior to this past November.  They didn't even do it back in June, when Cars Land opened.  It is definitely a new thing to address the females as "Princess."
> 
> So my question is, what are the Cast Members calling the males who walk through the turnstiles?  Prince?  Are they saying, "Have a wonderful day, Prince"?  Or is there some other sort of title they are using?  Did they refer to you as Prince?



Thank you Sherry. She is very cute and very smart. She was really excited during the trip and the most excited for her was at Ariel's Grotto to meet the Disney princesses for dinner. That was her highlight of the trip of meeting them.

We all had a great time during this trip during the off season at the DLR which wasn't that crowded on all of our days at the parks.

We had a great time at GK and it was nice to ear there again since I was a kid. It does bring a lot of memories to eat at GK. We did see Snow White and Mulan at breakfast but unfortunately they didn't come our way which was a shame. But we did get to meet a lot of Disney characters like Goofy, Pluto, Chip, Dale, Baloo, & Rafiki. The food selection was very nice where there was a lot of choices to choose from than Minnie & Friend's character breakfast at the Plaza Inn. 

Having extra CM's to scan and take pictures before you enter the turnstile is kind of annoying during this trip which was enforced last week. I can understand why they are doing this and it just causes more delays when you enter the park. Luckily for us we didn't have to wait a long time to get through the turnstiles with the ticket scanning to see if the ticket belongs to that person. 

That is so great that the CM's at the turnstiles are greeting you with "Princess" when you enter the park. I don't think during this trip that the CM's said "prince" to me during this past trip or my November trip. I always try to get in the park when I am in the turnstiles. I did remember one time during our trip at DL that one of the CM's said princess to DD2 when she was in the stroller where I was right behind them. To try the experience a pleasant one at the parks, some CM's will call the guests prince or princesses when they enter the turnstiles. Those CM's are very friendly and great to have at the turnstiles while some of them don't care as much.

I would assume that the kids might be called "prince" by the CM's as you enter the turnstiles. I They did not address me as prince during my trip but they always say "have a wonderful day" when I got back my AP from them. The CM's always say the same thing when I enter the parks like "Have a wonderful day" or Magical time like they do in the past. But maybe if I came with a young child that they might say prince to them.


I was also going to say to you during my visit that they did have some Holiday decorations still up in mid January. One of them was the Christmas lights at A Bugs Land which was kind of surprising to see. The huge ornaments were not there but just the lights.





Here are more pics from the trip including some from GK, AG and random pics at the parks. I didn't get in a lot of the pictures since I was taking most of them.















At It's Tough to be a Bug





At Ariel's Grotto

























Here is all of us waiting for WoC and with the Glow with the Show Ears which I bought for everyone.


----------



## ACDSNY

Another great set of pics!  I love the ones with the Glow with the Show ears.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I agree.  Fantastic update and even better pictures.  That little DD2 is really adorable.  I love seeing the pictures of her with the princesses.


----------



## franandaj

That little 2 1/2 year old is definitely adorable and so nice to see that she loved the characters instead of freaking out when she visited them.

I'm glad you had a great time and I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures from your trip. They are definitely stunning!  I think this is the first time in many years that we didn't make it to the DLR during the holiday season to see the decorations.

At least I'm going to fix that next week and get in a quick visit before my trip to WDW.  I miss the place!


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> Another great set of pics!  I love the ones with the Glow with the Show ears.



Thank you Angela.

I did like the pictures with the Glow with the Show Ears. Everyone really like them during the trip. 




PrincessInOz said:


> I agree.  Fantastic update and even better pictures.  That little DD2 is really adorable.  I love seeing the pictures of her with the princesses.



Thank you PiO. DD2 was a very nice young child and had a blast at the DLR. There were times where she was a little grouchy where she didn't get some nap time during our time. But that was expected from a young child where she gets a lot of nap time during the day. There were some photos of DD2 with the Disney characters that are not great where she didn't smile. But I will tell what happens during those time. It might be a while until I get to that since I have to finish the November trip and the WDW trip.




franandaj said:


> That little 2 1/2 year old is definitely adorable and so nice to see that she loved the characters instead of freaking out when she visited them.
> 
> I'm glad you had a great time and I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures from your trip. They are definitely stunning!  I think this is the first time in many years that we didn't make it to the DLR during the holiday season to see the decorations.
> 
> At least I'm going to fix that next week and get in a quick visit before my trip to WDW.  I miss the place!



She had a great time at the DLR and meeting all the Disney characters.

Thank you Alison. It will take some time until I get to write up this trip report since I am behind on the other two trip reports. Sorry to hear that you and Fran didn't make it to the DLR during the Holiday season. It was amazing with BVS and CL getting Holiday decorations. Maybe next year that you and Fran will be able to see the Holiday decorations at the two new lands.

That is nice to hear that you will do a quick trip to the DLR before you upcoming trip to WDW. Hope you have a great time.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 16, 2012  Part 9*​
On the last update, we just rode Its a Small World Holiday. It is always fun to ride IASWH during the Holiday season at DL. After getting of IASWH, it was time to look for more Holiday decorations around DL.

We left off just getting off Its a Small World Holiday and now we are on our way over to our next destination which was the Jingle Jangle Jamboree at the backside of Frontierland which is right by Big Thunder Ranch.

AT Fantasyland where we were heading on the backside, it was not that busy where rides like Dumbo was at 20 minutes wait which was a little long that morning.





After passing through FL, we were now on the backside of Frontierland right at Big Thunder Ranch. During the Holiday season, BTR is decorated with the Holiday decorations which are so amazing. They decorate everything around the area including Big Thunder Ranch BBQ. While we were in the area, I looked for any Holiday decorations for the quests.





When we were about to enter BTR, there was the Jingle Jungle Jamboree sign on top of the sign which is new to the Holiday season. 





Wreaths around the BTR BBQ area





While we were heading on over to JJJ, there is a lot of decorations on the way which the wagons are decorated.










Over on the left hand side which is the area where they have the Reindeer Round-Up in the past and it looks so empty in that area while most of the Holiday decorations are still up. I was surprised to see the area not so busy like it has been. But this is the first time in a long time that the Reindeer Round-Up is empty. Also they didnt bring back the reindeers in the pen area which was sad to see.










The two of us now entered JJJ. My first impression of JJJ is that it in the back of the Festival Arena where they have special events at DL. This time it is the place where they have games, Disney characters, crafts and entertainment.





Hours of Operation of JJJ





There were a lot of Christmas decorations around the area and I started taking a lot of pictures as much as I can. My DA didnt want to stay too long in the Festival Arena so I had to take as many pics as I can. I was getting as many trees, wreaths, garlands, etc. for the quests.















There was an event going on stage but we didnt stay too long to see it.





Also around the area, there were the Country Bears which I havent seen them in a long time. It was neat to be able to see the Country Bears at JJJ character meet & greet area.










There were a lot of different games at Reindeer Games which is standard games that you do outside.















We didnt stay too long in JJJ so we head on out and over to the cottage where thee Reindeer Round-Up used to be during the Holiday season.





My first impression of JJJ is that it is no where near Reindeer Round-Up during the Holiday season. Even though it is a good idea to use the Festival Arena for JJJJ but I dont like changes a lot and I did miss Reindeer Round-Up this time of the season.

Around the cottage building still have its Holiday decorations which is nice to see during the Holiday season.




















Thats it for this post and I will have more from DL.


----------



## PrincessInOz

It's the middle of January and I'm sitting here during a hot, dry summer in Melbourne.  The country feels like it's burning.......


BUT.....your pictures at JJJ are taking me back to Christmas again.  Great shots!!  Love the decorations.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> It's the middle of January and I'm sitting here during a hot, dry summer in Melbourne.  The country feels like it's burning.......
> 
> 
> BUT.....your pictures at JJJ are taking me back to Christmas again.  Great shots!!  Love the decorations.



I would like to be where you are right now with all the cold weather going on in NorCal. 

Some of the pictures from Jingle Jangle Jamboree didn't turn out well and I didn't get too many up close pictures of the event. It was nice to use the Festival Arena for the event just like they did for the Halloween season. Glad that you are enjoying the pictures of DL during the Holiday season.

I still have a lot to finish including trying to get to my trip this month which was great.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 16, 2012  Part 10*​
On the last update, we just looked around Jingle Jangle Jamboree where it was in the Festival Area right by Big Thunder Ranch. The JJJ is a very nice activity to do a lot of different activities during the Holiday season at DL. There were games, crafts, character meet & greet and the stage where Billy Hill and the Holiday Hillbillies were playing. We didnt stay too long since my DA wanted to do other things that night so we moved on over to the former Reindeer Round-Up area right at the cottage.

We just left JJJ and now at the cottage at Big Thunder Ranch. I always like to go inside the cottage to see the Holiday decorations inside. It is also decorated during the Halloween season with a lot of different decorations. I havent been inside the cottage during the Holiday season in a while and it was a perfect time to go inside while we were in the area.






There were a lot of small Christmas trees inside the building. How many trees can you see in the pictures?





Thats a lot of reindeers on the shelves





The kitchen 















The fireplace with a Santa picture





The main Christmas tree inside the cottage















Top of the cottage with more pictures of Santa and his reindeers










After leaving the cottage, I had to get pictures of the reindeers made out of sticks which was very neat.










After looking around Big Thunder Ranch where they didnt have the reindeers this year which was really sad that they mostly have the reindeers at Disneyland in the past. I first heard that Disney was not bringing back the reindeers which is really sad and it would have been nice if they had the reindeers. The JJJ was really neat but I am a traditional guy during the Holiday season at DL where it would have been nice to have Reindeer Round-Up instead of JJJ. 

While we were leaving, the Hillbillies were playing right on the other side of Big Thunder Ranch





We walked down towards Frontierland right by Big Thunder Mountain Railroad which will be closed in a couple of months during my visit in November. As we know already that BTMRR is closed for a 10 month refurbishment where the tracks will be replaced and a nice touch up just like the Matterhorn last year where it was down for a lot of months last year. 

There was all so a JJJ sign right by BTMRR where the Reindeer Round-Up sign use to be during the Holiday season.





Now we are right in Frontierland right by the Rivers of America. We decided to head on over to Haunted Mansion Holiday to go on it since it is fun to ride during the Holiday season. While we were walking down on over to the HMH, I had to find as many wreaths down the way.

Wreaths at the Mark Twain/Columbia dock










The Golden Horseshoe had its garlands on the building like every year during the Holiday season





There were a lot of strollers right at the entrance of Pirates of the Caribbean. 





A look at New Orleans Square with the Holiday decorations and I did came back to it later that day so there will be more pictures of it. Just like the last year in 2011 where there were Mardi Gras masks on the light poles and on the buildings.





There was a band playing Mardi Gras music





When we got over to HMH, there was a long line that was outside of the queue. My DA didnt want to wait in that long queue. I told her that the queue was not being used during that time when we saw it. It was about 10 to 15 minutes to go through the queue. She didnt want to do it so we just skipped it. But we did get FPs for HMH so we can come back later that day to go on the ride.










We got FPs for HMH and our time was around noon so we had some time to kill until it was time to head on back to HMH to go on the ride.

While we were in the area of NOS, we decided to go on the DLRR. But I will get to that on the next post so stay tune for the DLRR on the next post.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 16, 2012  Part 11*​
On the last update at DL, my DA and I were at the cottage at Big Thunder Ranch seeing all the decorations and just got FPs for Haunted Mansion Holiday that day since the line for HMH was quite long. We could have stayed in the line but my DA didnt want to wait in the line. So we are off to our next attraction which was right at NOS.

When we got the FPs for HMH, we were right by the NOS station and one of the trains was at the station. So we decided to go on the DLRR since the train was at the station.





While we were walking through the station, I had to get pictures of the Christmas wreaths at the station. I do enjoy looking at the Christmas wreaths at the NOS since it is two of the four stations that are decorated during the Holiday season which the MS station is one of them including the NOS station.





The train at the station was the E.P. Ripley Engine #2 with the Excursion car set





On the other side of the NOS station is a Christmas wreath of the station.





The train left the NOS station and we are on our way towards Mickeys Toontown Depot. It is so fun to go from NOS to MTT since you go through Splash Mountain and right by the Rivers of America.

It so fun to see the Riverboat inside Splash Mountain with all those different characters.





It was a little busy around Critter Country where it was lunch time and there were a lot of strollers around the area when we were on the train.










Passing by the Festival Arena where the Jingle Jangle Jamboree is happening





We now were at Mickeys Toontown Depot and we didnt get off since we plan on riding the train all the way towards the Tomorrowland station. We had to wait awhile until the train could leave the depot and head on over to the Tomorrowland station.





When we left the station, it is always fun to see IASWH going by.





It was a little busy around IASW Plaza where there were quite a number of people.





The queues for IASWH was not that long where it was a short wait time.





We rode the DLRR all the way towards the Tomorrowland station. It was a little busy at the Autopia which does get a lot of guests to ride the cars. But we werent planning on riding the Autopia. 





For the DISers that have followed my trip reports in the past knew what ride we were going on during that time. If you have guessed the monorail, you are correct. I am a huge fan of the monorail and railroads at the Disney parks and the one that I have to do all the time when I am at DL is ride the DL Monorails. We plan on riding the front or back cabin of the monorails so we knew that we would have to wait awhile unless we get to the TL station when there is no one in the area.

So we have walked from the TL Railroad station and head on over to the monorail station.





We walked all the way towards the Monorail station which is quite a long walk. On the way, the Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage was running all the Subs during that time.





A look at Matterhorn Mountain which is so amazing to see every time from the TL Monorail station





We were at the end of the station where we got a chance to ride in the back of the monorail. We didnt have to wait that long since Monorail Red was approaching the station. Monorail Red still had the Cars Land theme faces on the front of the cabin. They call Monorail Red Manny. My DA didnt like the voices of the monorails when we rode them during the summertime. So even during the Holiday season towards November that the faces were on. 

During my trip this month, the Monorails took off the face which is nice to see the original monorails.





We got to go in the back of Monorail Red or Monorail Manny. It is so fun to ride in the back of the monorails. But we prefer to ride up front most of the times when we ride the monorails. 





We have now left the TL Monorail station and now heading on over towards the Downtown Disney station. When we left the station, Monorail Blue or Mandy they would call it was entering Tomorrowland.










Now we are at Disney California Adventure





Passing by Mad T Party area at Hollywood Land





When we were entering Buena Vista Street, I took a picture of the turnstile area instead of getting a picture of the Carthay Circle Theater. Mostly I get a picture of the CCT when we ride the Monorail but it was nice to get another picture of something else that I dont have. It was a little busy around BVS during that afternoon.










We are passing through the Grand California Hotel which I like to stay when I am staying on-site at the DLR. 





After going through the GCH, we are now approaching the DTD station where it is another place to enter the park instead of entering DL through Main Street.

Thats it for this post and I will have more from the Monorail.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Catching up.  

WOW!  You've posted a heap of pictures.  I love the wreaths at JJJ and around DL. 

It does look busy at IaSW.  And I love your pictures of the monorail ride.  I really felt like I was on the circuit with you.  Do you stay at the GCH often?


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Catching up.
> 
> WOW!  You've posted a heap of pictures.  I love the wreaths at JJJ and around DL.
> 
> It does look busy at IaSW.  And I love your pictures of the monorail ride.  I really felt like I was on the circuit with you.  Do you stay at the GCH often?



I was a little surprise to see that many people at IASW Plaza where the queue for IASWH was not that long. It was nice to ride in the back of Monorail Red. We always have to ride the monorail every time we are at DL and have to ride the front or back. I would prefer the front and talk to the pilot. I have only stayed at the GCH two times in my life which was in 2001 when the GCH opened as well as DCA. Than in 2010 during the Halloween season. Right now with the prices at the GCH, it will be a long time until we stay on property.

The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 16, 2012  Part 12*​
On the last update at DL the two of us just got on the Disneyland Monorail going around the DLR. We always have to ride the DLR as one of the rides that we must do every time we come to the DLR. It is and will always be my favorite ride over all the other rides at the Disney parks. We were in the back of Monorail Red. We have just got to the Downtown Disney station and waiting to leave the station and back to the DLR.

We are approaching the DTD station.





We were passing by the Lego store at DTD which had the Lego Disney characters on the outside of the building.










We have arrived at the DTD Monorail station and we are riding the monorail all the way back to the DLR since we like to ride the monorail roundtrip. It was very nice where we had the back cabin to ourselves from the TL Monorail station to the DTD station. The CMs didnt open the door so we had the back to ourselves which is nice to have. Mostly they let some other guests to fill up the cabin.





Now we were leaving the DTD station and on the way back to DL.





I got a picture of the Esplanade and a look at DCA. It wasnt that busy at DCA where there were a few people going through the turnstiles.





But at DL, there were quite a lot of people that were entering the park.










Now we are back at DL and through Tomorrowland










A look at Matterhorn Mountain





A look at IASWH





There were quite a number of people going on Storybook Land Canal Boats





We were now back at the TL Monorail station and it was time to get off the monorail. For people who dont know about the DL monorail, you are able to ride it round trip from the TL all the way back to the TL station. But if you come from DTD station, you have to get off at the TL station. 

Another good tip of riding in the front or back of the monorail is to get in front at gate 1 for riding up front or gate 5 riding in the back of the monorail. If you are up at those gates, you can ask the CMs if you can ride up front or back. The last one is that you can tell the CMs that you will want to wait for the next monorail and ride up front or back if you want to get in. I have done this a lot ever since I have been at DL and we still love to ride up front or back in the monorails.

After getting off the monorail, we started to head on back towards New Orleans Square to go on Haunted Mansion since we have FPs to use that day. Since we didnt go on HMH earlier that day, our next best option was using our FPs and get on the ride quickly than waiting to get on in the stand-by queue. 

During that time, it was getting a little cloudy that day where it looked like it was about to rain. But there were some clouds and some blue sky that day which we dont know what it going to happen. 





A look at the Fantasyland Faire under construction which is the former Carnation Plaza Gardens





Now passing through Frontierland and they had the Holiday decorations. 





Pioneer Mercantile store










A lot of the rides around Frontierland and NOS started to pick up with more and more people in the park. Over at Pirates of the Caribbean the line look quite long.





It was quite busy around NOS and it did look the same over at HMH.










The wait time for HMH was not that long while looking at the wait time was at 15 minutes which was not that long. But my DA didnt want to wait awhile in the standby queue. So we hand our FPs to the CMs and we are now in the FP queue for HMH.

While walking on over to the mansion, I had to get some pictures while we were walking through the queue.















Now we are approaching the front door and on our way inside the HMH.





Thats it for this post and there will be more pictures from the HMH.


----------



## PrincessInOz

mvf-m11c said:


> [On the last update at DL the two of us just got on the Disneyland Monorail going around the DLR. We always have to ride the DLR as one of the rides that we must do every time we come to the DLR. *It is and will always be my favorite ride over all the other rides at the Disney parks.* We were in the back of Monorail Red. We have just got to the Downtown Disney station and waiting to leave the station and back to the DLR.




My DS used to love the monorails so much that all he wanted to do was ride it all day.  We had to factor in a monorail ride every other hour, in between the other attractions, to keep him happy.

Another nice set of detailed pictures.  How's the iPad working out for you as a download device for the pictures?


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> My DS used to love the monorails so much that all he wanted to do was ride it all day.  We had to factor in a monorail ride every other hour, in between the other attractions, to keep him happy.
> 
> Another nice set of detailed pictures.  How's the iPad working out for you as a download device for the pictures?



When I was a little kid, I always wanted to ride the Monorail, DLRR and Casey Jr. Circus Train. Trains have always been my favorite rides and I still go on the DLRR and Monorail every time. I haven't rode Casey Jr. in a long time and maybe one day in the future. 

Thank you PiO. It is very hard at the DLR since I am uploading the pictures from my iPad. When I am at the parks waiting for the nighttime shows the 4G on my iPad and iPhone doesn't run properly since there are a lot of people that are trying to get on the web. But these last few trips have been good to get on the internet and upload those pictures to flickr. It will take some time to upload pictures while I am at the parks. It also does take a lot of data to upload those pictures. I have the 2GB plan and trying not to use all of it on uploading pictures or videos when I am on the ESPN app.


The next update will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 16, 2012  Part 13*​
On the last update at DL we are now in the queue for Haunted Mansion Holiday. After a long morning where we have rode the Disneyland Railroad and the Monorail, it was time to go on the HMH. We could have rode it that morning but the line was a little too long for my DA. So we waited to use our FPs to ride the HMH that day.

We were now entering the HMH and during the Holiday season like on the outside, the inside is decorated with garlands and bows.










Now we enter one of the rooms where we are taken down to the ride. The portraits on the walls are replaced with the Nightmare Before Christmas portraits.










Now it was all black and the portraits are stretching




















There is Jack on the ceiling





Now we have exit the room and now walking down the room with the portraits with the Holiday pictures.















The statues that appear to turn and follow the guests with their gaze.





We were waiting to get on the ride and in the Doom Buggies, but there were a lot of people that were waiting to get on the ride so we had to wait awhile. 





We got in the Doom Buggies and now on the ride. More pictures from HMH with my DSLR camera. Some of the pictures turned out blurry while some of them turned out well. It was very hard to control the lighting while riding on the ride while it was all dark. 










Zero was a little blurry down the hall










Madame Leota floating in the séance room










Now we are entering the ballroom which we were looking forward to seeing what the gingerbread house looks this year. 





A look at this years gingerbread house in the Haunted Mansion Holiday which is modeled for Jack Skellington. It was a very tall gingerbread house which had a lot of little detailed pumpkins and a nice stairway to the house on top of it. This was tall than the last few where the other gingerbread house in the past have become so unique by moving. This one didnt moved at all. It was all tall and well detailed.










Here is Gingerbread from 2011 which the gingerbread house opens up





2010 Gingerbread house which Jack pops out





Every year at the HMH, there is always a new gingerbread house in the ballroom which makes it so unique where the ride experience will be different. I know that the ride is the same over the years when it debut in 2001. It is fun to ride it and go through the ballroom to see what new gingerbread house is up. The gingerbread house during the 2012 year is okay where the last few years have been impressive.

Thats it for this post and I will have more from HMH.


----------



## PrincessInOz

You've done well with the HM.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> You've done well with the HM.



Thank you PiO. There were some pictures that were so blurry that I couldn't put them on the trip report.

The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 16, 2012  Part 14*​
On our last update we are now in the Haunted Mansion Holiday and on the ride. It is fun to ride the HMH during the Holiday season which it is decorated during the Halloween season and Holiday season at Disneyland. It did taken a while to get on the ride since there was a line through the portrait hallway going to the Doom Buggies. Now back to the HMH.

We just passed by the gingerbread house in the ballroom and now passing by the rest of the ballroom.

You can barely see in this picture that this was the Ballroom Christmas tree which you can barely see it.





Now entering the addict where there are a lot of presents















Now entering the graveyard





There is Santa





And Zero










The statues in the graveyard had pumpkins on their heads










Oogies Holiday Tricks and Treats roulette





There is a dynamite right in front of us





We got out of the Doom Buggies and on our way out of the HMH. But on the way we saw Santa in his sleigh.





We were now back at New Orleans Square and we decided to go on back to Disney California Adventure to use our FPs for Radiator Springs Racers. When we got the FPs for RSR and came back to our scheduled time it was down and not running. But we were told that we can still use our FPs later that day which was nice to hear from them.  So we head on out of DL and over to DCA. 

While we were walking on out of the park, I had to get some pictures at NOS with the Holiday decorations. At the HMH, the wait time was already at 20 minutes. 





A few pictures of the Holiday decorations at NOS which had masks, flowers, and musical instruments which was neat. During the 2011 Holiday season, they added those masks and instruments last year which was a nice addition to the Holiday season.





Stars and moons decorations in the trees right by Café Orleans





The buildings had garlands, wreaths and a lot of Mardi Gras necklaces on the buildings















Now we are passing through Adventureland and saw that Indians Jones ride was closed for a major refurbishment. The ride was opened a week after we left so it was nice to hear that it is up and running again. But not for us during this trip.





While we were walking down in Adventureland, I had to stop at the Tiki Juice Bar to get a Dole Whip Soft Serve. This is my favorite dessert at the DLR where I have to get one every time. It was early that day when we got one but I didnt care of getting it this early sot the two of us have shared the Dole Whip Soft Serve.





My DA was eating some of the Dole Whip Soft Serve while I was on my camera and taking pictures of the Holiday decorations at MS. It was getting a little busy around MS and we both knew that it was going to be a busy day at DL where it is a Saturday and draws high crowds.




















Thats it for this post and I will have more from DL and what we have done later that afternoon.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 16, 2012  Part 15*​
On our last update we rode the Haunted Mansion Holiday and now we are exiting Disneyland and we are heading on back over to Disney California Adventure to ride Radiator Springs Racers. It was a fun day at DL where we did quite a number of rides like IASWH and HMH. We are now heading on back to DCA to ride RSR while we werent able to ride it that morning when it was down.

We are now walking down on MS all the way to the exit. I like to take pictures of the MS buildings with the Holiday decorations. The decorations are so fun to look at including the window displays which are decorated during the Holiday season or Halloween season. We didnt spend a lot of time looking at the window displays or decoration since my DA wanted to get back to DCA and ride RSR. 

The park started to get a little busy that day while more and more people are entering the park from MS.





Window displays with Christmas decorations










The Dapper Dans right at the Firehouse





City Hall with the Christmas wreaths and garlands on the building





It was past noon and it was getting a little busy that day





A look at the flowers right close to City Hall





City Hall





Now we were about to exit DL and back to the Esplanade. It was getting busy at the turnstiles where there are a lot of people that were entering the park.










The two of us are now back at the Esplanade and now heading on over to DCA to go on RSR. Over at the turnstiles at DCA, it was not as bad as DL where there are more people that are heading on in the park.





Now we are back at DCA and now heading on over to Cars Land to ride RSR. On the way, I got more pictures of the Holiday decorations at Buena Vista Street.





A look at the flowers right by the Red Street Car Trolley station at BVS










We are now back at Cars Land and heading on over to ride RSR. When we got our FPs that morning, we were hoping that RSR would be open. But it was down that morning and even during our time for the FPs which was closed. So we were told to come back later that day and use the FPs which was nice. I know that the CMs are telling the guests that they can use the FPs as on the schedule time but since it was closed during our time we were allowed to come back later that day and go on RSR.





All of the Holiday decorations at Cars Land are so amazing to look at but it will be even better when you are there at night. I was able to be at CL at night with the Holiday lights on and I knew that my DA would like to see it too at night.





Right by Town Hall





We just passed by Town Hall and now we are right at the entrance of RSR. When we looked at the time, the wait time for RSR was all the way up to 150 minutes. It was quite long after it was down for most of the morning. 





We showed our FPs to the CMs at the entrance and we are allowed to go in the FP queue. We have rode RSR when the AP preview happened in mid June 2012. I still remember those days when my DA and I were at CL during the preview and we rode RSR a lot. Well we didnt ride it like over 10 times during the two previews that we have paid for but it was fun to go on it.

Now we are going through the queue and it was quite long at the stand-by queue as well as the single rider queue. It must be at least 50+ minute wait to go through the single rider queue if it is passed through the bridge.





Going through the queue of RSR is so fun and so much to look at from Stanleys Oasis. But I do enjoying looking at all the different signs.





The natural spring 





The water tower





We went through the FP queue which took about 2 minutes to get from the FP queue all the way to the regular queue. There were a lot of people that were I the single ride line and the regular line.





It took about 10 minutes to get from the FP queue to the regular line and got in the car. We had a yellow racer and were in the back of the car. I did videotape the ride and most of the video was all blurry so I scrap the video when I have watched it when we got back home form our trip. I wanted to get a front row spot but we settled for the back. I was really disappointed that the video didnt turn out well. But at least the two of us had a great time riding RSR. 

During the ride, we went through Ramones House of Body Art Work building which is a nice but we would prefer Luigis Casa Della Tires instead.

When we got off the ride, I had to get a picture of the photopass of the two of us. I really messed up of looking at the wrong direction while riding RSR.





After riding RSR we are now exiting the ride and it is so fun to look at Cadillac Range this close.





Thats it for this post and I will have more from DCA and CL.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Somehow, I missed the update with the scrumptious Dole Whip!  I love the Float version of it....but it is also one of my favourite things to get at DLR.  I just wish we could get something similar in Oz.

Great update.  Sorry that the video didn't work out in RSR but you and your DA looked like you were having so much fun!

I really love your detailed pictures of the surrounds, Bret.  Great job as always.


----------



## ACDSNY

My internet has finally stayed up long enough for me to catch up on your TR.  Nice pics!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Somehow, I missed the update with the scrumptious Dole Whip!  I love the Float version of it....but it is also one of my favourite things to get at DLR.  I just wish we could get something similar in Oz.
> 
> Great update.  Sorry that the video didn't work out in RSR but you and your DA looked like you were having so much fun!
> 
> I really love your detailed pictures of the surrounds, Bret.  Great job as always.



Some people say that I should go with the Dole Whip Float but I do enjoy the Soft Serve more than the float since I get more of the soft serve ice cream where you get about half of that from the float. But I had both in the past and I did had one during my January trip. It would be nice if there was a place that would sell that in town or I am not looking enough.

Thank you PiO. It was fine that the video didn't turn out well since I have videotaped RSR a few times. We were having a great time and this is one of our favorite rides at DCA with MFW, Soarin, and TSMM.




ACDSNY said:


> My internet has finally stayed up long enough for me to catch up on your TR.  Nice pics!



Thank you Angela. 


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 17, 2012  Part 16*​
On our last update we finally rode Radiator Springs Racers during the afternoon while it was down for most of the morning. We only had to wait about 10 to 12 minutes to get through the FP line and on the ride. We didnt get the track that we wanted which was towards Luigis and went through Ramones. But we were glad that we were able to go on the ride. Now we just have left riding RSR and back to CL for the two of us.

We just got off RSR and off back to CL. We still have another opportunity to ride RSR at night when we went for a 2nd time to get FPs. Our time was at night just around when the park closes at 10pm. So we would be able to go on it one more time to call it for the night. We were both excited that we will be able to ride it again that night.

On the way out of RSR, I do enjoy watching the racers while we are exiting the ride. 





The lines for RSR are just as bad when we got off the ride.





While leaving RSR, the wait time for the stand-by queue was only 120 minutes. So it was a 30 minute difference when we entered the ride and now it is only 120. Just shows you what specific times to go on the ride and going around noon is not a good idea.





Before we left Cars Land, we went around the land again to look the Holiday decorations.















I still enjoy looking at the Cozy Cone Motel with the Holiday cones which is unique during the Holiday season.





Fillmores Taste-In Fuel with the rustic looking holiday decorations










So we exited CL while it was a little busy around the area and we decided to head on out of the park since we have dinner and seeing the Christmas tree at Buena Vista Street light up that day. I do enjoy watching the Christmas tree light up at Disneyland Town Square and was looking forward to seeing it that night.






Another look at the Christmas tree at BVS





Before we left DCA, we stopped at the stores to look at the merchandise so we wouldnt have to get something later that night. But I also used the time to look around the stores for any Christmas trees for the quests. I have mostly got all the lands around DCA and I need to get the inside of the stores. 

Here are pictures of the Christmas trees inside the Elias & Company store










Another tree on the 2nd floor where you can see the dolls in front of the tree





Santa with the main Christmas tree inside the Elias & Company store





There were a lot of mini trees at the Santa meet & greet area with a lot of Christmas merchandise and decorations.





Now we are walking on over to the Los Feliz Five & Dime store which is connected to the Elias & Company store. On the way over to the Los Feliz Five & Dime area, there was another tree at the toy section of the store.





Garlands and wreaths are over the Los Feliz Five & Dime store





We did look a while at the merchandise in the Los Feliz Five & Dime store but there wasnt anything that we have to get. So we exited the store and now underneath the Hyperion Bridge. The BVS Christmas Carolers were singing to the guests.





The next store that we head on over was Atwater Ink & Paint which had some trees in the store.










Than we head on over towards the Kingswell Camera Shop that had one tree right at the door entrance.





After going through the stores and we didnt find anything that was worth buying so we head on out of DCA and back to the room to rest up. We needed the rest so we can come back to DCA to see the Christmas tree at BVS light up, have dinner at the Carthay Circle Restaurant and see World of Color. It was not that busy around DCA where a lot of people are coming in as well as exiting the park.





So we head on out of the park and through the turnstiles. Mostly when I leave through the exit of the turnstiles, I had to get a hand stamped and see what Disney character I get. But since I have an AP, I dont even need to get one but I do like getting one because of the character guess. 





We exited the park around 1pm which wasnt a long day at the DLR. But we were there since 7am just to get FPs for Radiator Springs Racers. We were able to do a lot of different rides that morning to the afternoon and it was time for a break after a long morning. The plan was to come back later that day for the two shows and dinner. We are looking forward to eating at the CCR since we werent able to experience it during the preview in June. So this time we are looking forward to the food and the inside of the restaurant. 

Thats it for this post and I will have the next update of what we have done at DCA that night.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the trees.

Glad you managed to get on RSR.  That's gotta be my favourite ride in DCA now.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Love the trees.
> 
> Glad you managed to get on RSR.  That's gotta be my favourite ride in DCA now.



Thank you PiO. It does take a lot of looking around for those trees at the DLR. 

We were fortunate to ride RSR during that time while most of the day it was down and the wait time was so long. It's fun to ride RSR and it would have been nice to ride it during the January trip but we had a young child which she wasn't even tall enough to ride it. Maybe when we go back one day with her that she will be able to experience RSR.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 16, 2012  Part 17*​
On the last update, we just finished going around Cars Land and were leaving the park so we can get some rest for the nighttime at DCA for the lighting of the Christmas tree at Buena Vista Street, Carthay Circle Restaurant for dinner and World of Color. We also got a few pictures of the Christmas trees inside the store which I am looking for during the quest. Now back to the trip report and find out what happened later that day.

When we got back to the room around 1pm, we took a nap so we can be all rested up when we head on back to DCA for the nighttime events. We always need a break in the afternoon since we can enjoy the nighttime shows. The thing that we are looking forward to the most was the CCR where we have never eaten at than restaurant since it opened in June. 

It was around 4pm that day and we started to pack all of our stuff for that night including the tripod where I will be videotaping World of Color. Since it is during the Holiday season at the DLR, WoC will have its Holiday segment Prep and Landing at the beginning of WoC. It debut in 2011 and it is showing again this time. 

We head on out of Best Western Anaheim Inn where we are staying and it was a nice night where it was a little cloudy. There is a possibility that it might rain that day so we brought our ponchos and umbrellas just in case if it did rain that night. 





It takes about 7 minutes to get from BWAI to the Esplanade and it was a little busy around the area while most of the people are heading on over to DL while there is barely anyone going through the turnstiles at DCA. But we werent planning on going to DL since we have those activities to do at DCA.





We were back at DCA and BVS, we head on over towards the Christmas tree so we can see it all light up. 




When we got there, it was not even time for the light up of the Christmas tree. But the other lights around BVS were on while the tree wasnt. There were even CMs around the tree preventing anyone from getting closer to the tree. So we waited right by the Trolley Treats store on the outside waiting for the Christmas tree to light up. 

We have seen the Christmas tree at DL light up which is very exciting to see every time during the Holiday season. Now this time will be our first time seeing the Christmas tree light up during the Holiday season which is its first year.






The Red Car News Boys just finished with the show at the CCT and passing by the Christmas tree.





We waited around the Trolley Treats store area until it was time for the Christmas tree to light up. We waited around the area until it was around 5pm. The CMs let the guests around the tree and a lot of guests were heading on over in that direction to see the Christmas tree light up. 






The Christmas tree light up with Christmas music playing at the same time.





After seeing the Christmas tree light up at BVS, we still had some time to kill until it was time to head on over to the Carthay Circle Restaurant for dinner. So we head on over towards Hollywood Land and over towards Cars Land from the other side.

At HL, it was a little quiet while the Mad T Party was getting ready for that night. It was getting cloudier that day and we knew that it was going to rain. Hopefully it wont rain during WoC where I have experienced a rainy day while watching WoC.





We were passing by the Tower of Terror which is fun to look at night





When we passed by the ToT, we were on the backside of A Bugs Land where a lot of people dont know that this is one of the nicest ways to enter CL from ABL. I havent been to ABL with the Holiday lights on at night which is nice to see. 





The three giant Christmas ornaments are still there and look nice





We entered CL and now looking at the decorations at night which is so fun. My DA didnt see it the other night since she was resting up after dinner at the ESPN Zone. My DA was so amazed with the Holiday decorations at CL along with the neon lighting during the regular days at CL.





We walked down towards Town Hall and see the lights on the building as well as the Christmas tree with rims at the decorations.





We cant forget about Stanley who is all decorated with a Santa hat and a sack of toys in the back of his trunk.





Over at RSR, we wanted to see what the wait time was for RSR. Unfortunately, RSR was down again during that time around 5:15pm. This was really a bizarre day where RSR broke down a lot that day. Good thing that we were able to ride it in the afternoon and we still had another opportunity to ride it again later that night.





We asked the CMs about RSR and they said that it was down at that time. They werent letting any guests to go through the queue to enter the ride. So we walked down in Radiator Springs and looked at all the Holiday decorations where she hasnt seen them yet.





The Radiator Winter Curios shop





Flos V8 Café





Now at the Cozy Cone Motel with the Cone trees and lights. For some odd reason the lights on the cone tree and the cone stars were not on. I thought that it was a glitch or something was wrong at the Cozy Cone Motel.










We head on over to the Lobby of the Cozy Cone Motel to get another picture of the Gingerbread house of the Cozy Cone Motel





Along with the Christmas tree inside





After looking around the Cozy Cone Motel, we walked down on out of CL and had to get a few more pictures of the buildings with the Holiday decorations. The one that I am impressed with is Sarges Surplus Hut with the Americana colors on his buildings as well as firework lights on top of it. Plus it had a Christmas tree on the side of the building.





Than we passed by Maters Junkyard Jamboree which is decorated with Christmas decorations including a Christmas tree made out of tires.










Thats it for this post and I will have more from DCA that night.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Thanks Bret.

Right now.....I wish I were there.


----------



## ACDSNY

Now that's alot of trees to decorate.  I love the parks at night when the decorations are all lit up.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Thanks Bret.
> 
> Right now.....I wish I were there.



Same here. 




ACDSNY said:


> Now that's alot of trees to decorate.  I love the parks at night when the decorations are all lit up.



Thank you Angela. 


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 17, 2012  Part 18*​
On the last update, we were just back at Disney California Adventure so we can watch the nighttime events at DCA. We got to see the light up of the Christmas tree at Buena Vista Street and now we are at Cars Land checking out the Holiday decorations. My DA wasnt able to see the Christmas decorations at CL at night when I went on Friday. She was so amazed with all the Holiday decorations at night.

We were at Cars Land looking at the Holiday decorations at night and they are all impressive with the characteristics of each building. I really enjoyed Sarges Suprlus Hut while my DA really like the Cozy Cone Motel with the Cone decorations. We were on our way out of Cars Land and on over back to BVS so we can have dinner at the Carthay Circle Theater. 

While we were leaving CL, I had to get a few more pictures of the land including the CL sign where I havent got a close up picture of it. Fillmores Taste-In with the Holiday decorations.





When we got to the sign, there were pictures inside the letters of Cars Land which was really neat and it was theme of the Holiday season. They were showing buildings of the Cars character with the Holiday decorations that was very interesting.





That was really neat of having snowmobiles as the reindeers and Santa.




















We couldnt go out towards to BVS since the Pixar Parade was about to start. So we had an option of going through the parade and took a while or just go back the way we came in at Cars Land. Our decision was to go back towards A Bugs Land and the backside of Hollywood Land. So it was back towards where we have come from since the Pixar Parade was about to happen.

So we were walking back down towards CL with all the decorations. 





We took our time walking back towards ABL and HL since the parade was going on so on our way, we went through CL and stopped at a few stores on the way including Ramones House of Boy Art to see if there is any Holiday merchandise at CL. There wasnt any and the only placed that had some are at Lizzies Curios shop which had post cards and some Cars Land Christmas shirts. There wasnt a big selection at CL during the Holiday season which was a little disappointing but I was trying to save as much money as possible if there is something at the stores that I got to have.

When we were walking through ABL, it was starting to rain a little and I knew that it was going to rain that night but when. At least it didnt happened during World of Color at 8pm but around 6pm. Good thing that we brought our ponchos, jackets and umbrellas just in case if it started to rain. I do like going to the parks when it rains so I can get some pictures of the streets while it was wet and it also means that the park will not be that crowded.

When we got to Hollywood Land, the Pixar Parade was already over in that area so it was easy to walk towards the Carthay Circle Restaurant.

Over at Hollywood Land, we head on over to the Mad T Party to see the set. I have seen a lot of those nighttime events at DCA ever since Glow Fest during the summer of 2010 when WoC made its debut. After Glow Fest the next one was Electronica which was after the movie Tron and now Mad T Party is after the movie Alice in Wonderland.





The set at the Mad T Party was not running or getting ready since it was raining that night.





When we were walking down towards HL, I had to get more pictures of the Holiday decorations right at the Animation building through the window displays.










While we got to the Carthay Circle Theater, it wasnt time yet to have dinner which was about 10 more minutes until our time, so we went back towards HL and go to the Animation Building and relax while it was raining that night.










Before heading on over to the Animation Building, there were more decorations right by the Off the Page store. There were a lot of Christmas trees for the Holiday quests





So we head on over to the Animation building and rested up for a few minutes until it was time for our dinner reservation at 6:30pm. While we were in the Animation building, we just rested up and looked at all the classic Disney movies that were showing in the building. 

We left the Animation building around 6:15pm and head on over to the Carthay Circle Theater and have dinner at the restaurant since we have never eaten there before and it was going to be our first time.

When we have exited the Animation building, it had stopped raining. We knew that it could rain anytime so we were prepared for anything.





We were now at the Carthay Circle Theater and about to have our dinner.





Very interesting that we have never actually entered the CCT ever since it has opened. So it was going to be our first time entering the restaurant as well.

When we have entered the restaurant, I was so amazed through the decoration of the lobby and all the different pictures of WD, art work, etc. I couldnt believe that I have never been inside the CCR and it was so amazing.





My DA went over to the host stand where we check-in for the CCR and I was around the area getting some pictures of the lobby and all the different holiday decorations. 

There was a gingerbread house right by the entrance and I had to get a picture of it





There was a Christmas tree in the lobby which is another tree for the Holiday quests










Our table wasnt ready so we had to wait a while until it was time for dinner. We sat at one of the lobby tables and looked at the menu at the appetizers. We werent planning on eating in the lobby since we were planning on eating at the restaurant. But there were quite a lot of nice choices to eat in the lobby.

























We waited a while until it was time to have dinner. Our table wasnt ready since it wasnt ready. So we had to wait a while until it was time. 

That is it for this post and I will have more from the CCR during dinner.


----------



## PrincessInOz

CCT looks lovely.  Looking forward to see what you got for dinner.

I love that Carsland board with the christmas touches.  I wonder if they have a special one printed for each season?


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> CCT looks lovely.  Looking forward to see what you got for dinner.
> 
> I love that Carsland board with the christmas touches.  I wonder if they have a special one printed for each season?



The CCT looks so nice and I wish that I took more pictures inside the lobby. 

The CL boards was very nice with all the different buildings inside the letters. It will be interesting to see what they do during the Holiday season later this year or use the same sign.

The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2 – November 17, 2012 – Part 19*​
On the last update, we were at Disney California Adventure looking at all of the different holiday decorations at DCA and just finishing up looking at the Holiday decorations at Cars Land. My DA was so amazed with all the Holiday decorations at CL which is so amazing. It was a little raining that night but it wasn’t that bad as expected. We head on over towards the Carthay Circle Theater to have dinner that night. Now let’s get back to the trip report and from the CCT.

We were in the lobby waiting to be seated for dinner at the Carthay Circle Restaurant. This was going to be our first time eating at the CCR since we haven’t able to eat at the restaurant since it opened during the summer of 2012. We did had to wait a while until we are seated since our table wasn’t ready. Mostly our table is ready but this time it wasn’t and we had to wait.

It was like 5 minutes after our schedule time that we were finally able to go up stairs to the restaurant.





We went through the stairs instead of the elevator since we want to see what it was like going up stairs. It was very nice and decorated during the 1920s. 

Our CM waiter got us a very nice table which is close to the center of the main dining room which is close to the kitchen. My first impression of the room is that it is very well decorated with great art work, the ceiling is very nice with the art work and lighting.










There were even Christmas bows and flowers in the restaurant which was nice during the Holiday season




















We ordered a few dishes that night. My DA wanted to order more that night but since we had WoC that night, we weren’t able to have dessert that night. She was a little disappointed that we didn’t have dessert that day at the CCR but I did tell her that we would one day come back and have dessert. Mostly I am not a dessert guy at the sit down restaurants and I knew that we should have stayed a little longer at the CCR for dinner. But I will get to that later on. We ordered our food and here is what we have got that night.

Fire Cracker Duck Wings which is the appetizer that the guests say that you should get. It was very nice with a sriracha chili sauce which makes it a little spicy.





I had the Santa Maria Braised Pork Pot Roast with Sour Cream Smashed Potatoes, and Dried Cherry Zinfandel Sauce. This was a very nice pot roast which was well cooked and the side dish was very nice as well.





My DA had the Skuna Bay Salmon with hot almond dried cranberry couscous and lemon thyme vinaigrette. She really didn’t like this dish. 





It was around 7:15pm and we were a little late of going to Paradise Pier to get our spot for WoC. So that’s why we didn’t get dessert that night so we can head on over to WoC. My DA said that we should have skipped WoC and had dessert and I completely agree with her since we have seen WoC and the Holiday segment. But I always like to see the special Holiday segment of WoC.

So we head on out of the CCR










We got out of the CCR and head on over towards Paradise Pier. We had blue FP’s that day so we are hoping that our spot right at the green fire hydrant is not occupied. The parks have been busy all day and our spot might be occupied when we get there. 

When we approached PP, we handed our FP’s to the CM’s at the blue section and luckily no one took our spot right in front of the green fire hydrant with about 30 minutes to go till WoC started. I was completely shocked that there was no one in that spot and there were some people right down the walkway from the spot. It just shows you that you need to know these spots and what time to be in it.





The two of us didn’t have to wait that long since it was less than 30 minutes until the 8pm WoC show started. While we were waiting I was on my iPad loading up some pictures from that night.

WoC started a little before 8pm and the first part of the show was the Holiday segment of WoC called “Prep and Landing”. This segment made its debut in 2011 and once again during the Holiday season at the DLR that they were playing it again. It is a nice segment for the Holiday season at the DLR. I used my video camera on the tripod to tape the show while I had my DSLR camera in my hand. Here are pictures from WoC that night. I also brought my Glow with the Show Ears that night to see how the show will interact with the Holiday segment. There were a few people down in the viewing area that had the ears so I was able to see how the ears interact instead of my own ears.




























































It is so fun to watch the Prep and Landing segment of WoC.

That’s it for this post and I will have more from WoC.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice looking dinner.  Pity your DA didn't like the fish.  I liked the look of the pork.

Enjoying your TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Nice looking dinner.  Pity your DA didn't like the fish.  I liked the look of the pork.
> 
> Enjoying your TR.



The dinner was nice and I really enjoyed the roast pork. My DA didn't like the fish so when we go back there one day she won't have that again and i might have the pork dish.

Thank you PiO.

More coming up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 17, 2012  Part 20*​
On the last update, we had dinner at the Carthay Circle Restaurant which was a nice atmosphere. Unfortunately my DA didnt like the dish that she had that night but she had a great time eating at the CCR. Now we are at PP for the first show of WoC at 8pm. We just finish watching the Prep and Landing Holiday segment and now back to the rest of WoC.

Now back to more pictures from World of Color. I have shown the same pictures of World of Color from my other past trip reports, but I am experiencing with my DSLR camera to get the best quality pictures. Thats why I have been taking a lot of pictures of the fireworks and WoC when I have the chance.















































































































Thats it for this post and I will have more from WoC on another day.


----------



## PrincessInOz

gorgeous, Bret.  Looking forward to more.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 17, 2012  Part 21*​
Now more pictures of World of Color from that Saturday night on the 17th from our favorite spot in the blue section right in front of the fire hydrant.

























































































































Thats it for this post and I will have more from WoC on another day.


----------



## PrincessInOz

That's a nice spot to view WoC from.  Have you ever seen it from up the front and if you have, how does it compare?


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> That's a nice spot to view WoC from.  Have you ever seen it from up the front and if you have, how does it compare?



Thank you PiO. This spot is a great spot to watch WoC from the blue section if you don't want to get there early for a spot at Paradise Pier viewing area. Ever since the Holiday season in 2010, I have seen WoC from this spot except for one time when we were in the yellow section during the D23 Expo when we close to HydroGuy. I thought about trying different spots to watch WoC but the main reason is not for getting there late. It is for the videotaping of the show and it is also the place where you won't get wet too much like the front.  

I have never watched WoC at the very front right next to the pier. The closest I have been ever towards the viewing area is on the 2nd railing close to the pier when my DA and I watched it on opening night in 2010. Here is a picture of where we were back in 2010. I did watched the show from that area a couple of times and I have never went back to that spot with the fire hydrant as my spot. Even if I have to wait 1 hour for the fire hydrant spot, I would do it again.

June 11, 2010 on the first day to the public





It was really crowded on that opening day





This spot was for the World of Color dining where we have done the dining the next night on the 12th. The old WoC dining spot is a little further back than it is today with the current dining.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 17, 2012  Part 22*​
It has been two and a half years since World of Color debut during the summer of 2010 and I have seen it over 10 times during that span which I have seen it during each of my trip. This show has been great and updated over the years with different segments. There must have been over 5 different variants of the show with different segments from the 4th of July, Holiday season as well as movie segments of Tron, Brave, PotC, etc. I just cant remember them all but glad that I have videotaped all of the shows that I have been part of. The one show that I will always remember is when my DA and I attended on the first officially day to the public back in the summer of June 2010 where my DA and I have lined up to get a FP that morning. Thats the one that I will never forget and still enjoy it over two and a half years later.

Now more pictures of World of Color from that Saturday night on the 17th from our favorite spot in the blue section right in front of the fire hydrant.

Genie scenes



































The Brave scene











































































Thats it for now on this post and I will have more from WoC.


----------



## disneykiwi

Hi there

I have been following along your adventures and your photography is wonderful - just love your pictures.

I will be seeing World of Colour for the first time in June, so your pics are getting me very excited to see it in person.  

Thanks for letting me have my Disney fix.


----------



## mvf-m11c

disneykiwi said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have been following along your adventures and your photography is wonderful - just love your pictures.
> 
> I will be seeing World of Colour for the first time in June, so your pics are getting me very excited to see it in person.
> 
> Thanks for letting me have my Disney fix.



Hi disneykiwi,

Thank you for checking out my trip report and glad that you are enjoying the pictures.

Nice to hear that you will be seeing WoC in June for the first time. You will enjoy the show a lot and you can check out the World of Color Superthread which will tell you everything about the show and where to watch it. 

Thank you.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 17, 2012  Part 22*​
Now more pictures of World of Color from that Saturday night on the 17th from our favorite spot in the blue section right in front of the fire hydrant.





























































PotC scene

























Lion King scene

























Thats it for this post and I will have more from WoC on another day.


----------



## ACDSNY

You got some really nice shots of WOC.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I agree with Angela.  Nice shots of WOC.


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> You got some really nice shots of WOC.



Thank you Angela.




PrincessInOz said:


> I agree with Angela.  Nice shots of WOC.



Thank you PiO.


More updates coming up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 17, 2012  Part 23*​
Now more pictures of World of Color from that Saturday night on the 17th from our favorite spot in the blue section right in front of the fire hydrant.
























































































































Thats it for this post and I will have more from WoC.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 17, 2012  Part 24*​
Now more pictures of World of Color from that Saturday night on the 17th from our favorite spot in the blue section right in front of the fire hydrant.




























































Of course at the end of WoC is the small ending show with the logo





When WoC was over, we had some time later that night until we had to come back at DCA to use our FPs for Radiator Springs Racers. We got a 2nd pair of FPs for RSR that day which was very nice and get to ride it at night. 

We decided to head on back to DL to do some rides before we head on back to DCA. So we packed up all our stuff and head on out of the park like all the other people.

BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks was going to start shortly so the two of us headed on out of the park and over to DL before it started sine there will be a lot of people watching the fireworks from MS.





We head on out of DCA and over to DL. My DA wanted to drop some of our stuff like my tripod and blanket back to the room since we will be going on rides that night. So she went back while I head on over to DL during the fireworks.

Over at the DL turnstiles, there were a lot of people entering the park as well as leaving the park. It took us quite some time to enter the park which is not surprising to us since the fireworks at DL was over and some people are going to DL to do some rides and other activities.

The Holiday decorations on top of the turnstiles that night.





When I got to DL, BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks was playing and there was no good spot to watch the fireworks, so I just walked down on MS all the way towards Tomorrowland. It was a little busy that night with a lot of people watching Believe. I was right by the Astro Blaster to watch Believe. You can barely see the fireworks from this spot but able to see the fireworks that night.


















































BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks was over and now I started to walk around DL to take pictures as much as I can before it was time to head on back to DCA to ride RSR.

Thats it for this post and I will have more from DL that night.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Seems like you're packing in quite a full day!  I'd love to try RSR at night and hope that the crowds die down for September.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Seems like you're packing in quite a full day!  I'd love to try RSR at night and hope that the crowds die down for September.



We did quite a lot that night with all the rides, nighttime show and dinner at the Carthay Circle Restaurant. You will really love riding RSR at night where it makes it even more special to ride it. Even at night, the wait time was still in the 100+ minute wait time during the November trip and about 60+ in January. I would guess that it should be fine for you when you go in September.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 17, 2012  Part 25*​
We have just watched World of Color that night and I was at Disneyland walking around until my DA joined up with me until we head on back towards Disney California Adventure and ride Radiator Springs Racers since we have FPs that night. BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks just have ended where I watched it from Tomorrowland right by the Astro Orbiter. Now lets get back to the trip report and see what has happened that day.

BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks just have ended and now I am in Tomorrowland walking around until it was time to head on back to DCA to use our FPs that night for RSR. I walked around TL and over to FL where I want to get some more pictures of IASWH at night. I didnt go towards MS since it was all packed with the guests watching the fireworks. The next best way to go to IASW Plaza is heading through TL and over to FL. 

In TL, it was busy while rides like Space Mountain, Star Tours and Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage had quite long wait times around 9pm that night.





I walked on over towards IASW Plaza and saw the Holiday lights on the façade of IASWH. The lights are so amazing to see every time during the Holiday season especially during June which I was able to experience it again. After finishing up this trip report for November, I will get to the January trip report.

The nighttime show during the Holiday season on IASW was playing










The show was over and back to the regular lights on IASWH.





IASWH had a long line which was in the 30 minute range which is quite long that night.

After watching the show, I went on back towards Main Street to get some more pictures of the Holiday decorations on MS. While I was walking down, I still get the Christmas lights on the trees down IASW Plaza which is always neat to see every time.















After passing through FL, I was now back in MS. While I was walking down MS passed the Hub, I remembered from *Sherry E* that I should try the Peppermint Stick Ice Cream at Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor. I havent been to GB in ages since the only place I get dessert is at the Tiki Juice Bar for the Dole Whip Soft Serve. Man I really want to have a Dole Whip Soft Serve right now while I am writing my trip report. Sherry did mention to me a lot that I should get this during the Holiday season at DL which makes the Holiday season special. This was a great opportunity to get one since my DA is back at the room resting up until we head on over to DCA. So I head on over to GB and get the Peppermint Stik Ice Cream.

There was a long line at GB which is no surprise to me at night since there are a lot of guests getting ice cream. I do see it busy every night after the fireworks which most of the guests head on over. Mostly I go over to the Tiki Juice Bar to get a Dole Whip Soft Serve. But this time I am getting the Peppermint Stick Ice Cream.

While in GB, I got another tree for the tree quest





I ordered the Peppermint Stick Ice Cream which they had menu on the counter





I got the single scoop ice cream. It would have been nice if they have the AP discount for GB but they dont offer it and I have to pay full in advance at GB.

Here is my picture of the ice cream. It was a Holiday Waffle Cone Flavor with Crushed Candy Cane with the Holiday Ice Cream Flavor Peppermint Stick.





When I first tried it, it was a little sweet and the crushed candy cane was a little hard to chew. It was a very nice flavor including the waffle cone which had a little chocolate and mostly crushed candy cane. I was glad to try the peppermint stick ice cream at GB. I would get it again when it is available during the Holiday season at DL. Once again, thank you *Sherry E* for the idea of getting the ice cream at DL.

After leaving GB with the peppermint stick ice cream, I sit on the curb right by GB and enjoying myself with the ice cream. There were a lot of people leaving while I was finishing my ice cream. I had plenty of time until it was time to go on over to DCA and meet up with my DA.

While I was almost finished with the peppermint stick ice cream, I head on over towards Sleeping Beauty Castle to get some more different pictures of the castle with the Holiday decorations.

I head on over towards the right hand side of the castle to get the different angles.















Snow White Grotto at night which is so great to look at especially with during the Holiday season





Now I was on the back side of SB Castle





After looking through the backside of SB Castle, it was time to head on out of DL and over to DCA since our FPs are almost ready to be used that night.





It was around 9:40pm that night while I was walking on out of DL and over to DCA





A look at the Christmas tree on MS





Passing through the Fire House with the Christmas tree through the window replacing the lamp during the Holiday season





City Hall





Now leaving the park





I have now left the turnstiles over at DL and now back at the Esplanade and heading on over towards DCA.





My DA was also out right at the Esplanade and we met up and head on over to DCA.





We were now back at DCA and heading on over towards Cars Land to use our FPs for RSR.










Thats it for this post and I will have more from DCA that night.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Beautiful night time shots.  That ice cream looks great; but I am partial to the Dole Whip (and the float!).


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Beautiful night time shots.  That ice cream looks great; but I am partial to the Dole Whip (and the float!).



Thank you PiO. The ice cream was great, but I just can't stop thinking about the Dole Whip Soft Serve.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 17, 2012  Part 26/FONT]*​

We left off at Disney California Adventure where I have joined up with my DA and going back to DCA to ride Radiator Springs Racers that night since we have FPs to use that night. I was just at Disneyland walking around the park at night like I usually do every time I am at DL. I also got the peppermint stick ice cream which is an exclusive ice cream during the Holiday season at DL. I really enjoyed the peppermint stick ice cream that night. Now back to DCA and we were heading on over to Cars Land.

We have just walked in at DCA and we are now heading on over to Cars Land to go on RSR that night. Before we head on over to CL, I had to stop at BVS to see the Christmas tree right by the Elias & Company store which is right across the street from the Carthay Circle Theater. All of the decorations on the tree were all unique which had DCA decorations. I really like the train around the tree which is my favorite.











The Christmas decorations on the tree




















After looking at the Christmas decorations on the tree, we start heading on over to CL and ride RSR that night.

Once we got to CL, it was not that full while there were still some people at the land that night going on rides like Luigis Flying Tires and Maters Junkyard Jamboree.





The Christmas decorations around CL are so amazing to look at especially this time at night.





When we got to RSR, the wait time for the stand-by was at 70 minutes which was still long that night. But we were going through the FP queue where we got a 2nd pair of FPs for RSR that day. We went through the FP queue and got to the loading area in just 10 minutes which was really quick that night.





I have videotaped the ride through experience that night and I have uploaded this video in the past. I havent uploaded the video yet and I might not upload it since I have other videos of RSR.

For our ride experience, we got a green car and we were in the backside of the car which is okay but as always I would prefer to ride up front instead of going in the back. The part of the ride that we are always looking forward to is what store are we heading on over towards. It is Luigis or Ramones side. We were fortunate to go towards Luigis Casa Della Tires side which is the side that we always want to get.





There is me and my DA at the back of the green car





When we got off RSR, we started to head on out of DCA and head back to Best Western Anaheim Inn to call it for the night since we are tired after a long day at the park. The park was opened till 11pm that night which some of the guests were going to stay that late that night. But for us, it was time to head on back to the room and rest up for the next day. We also are leaving that night 

The park was a little busy that night with some people staying at DCA while we were planning on going back to the room. On the way back, I got some more pictures of Cars Land on the way out.















We walked on the way out towards BVS and about to leave the park.










We left the park around 10:30pm that night and back to BWAI to call it for the night.

We were able to do a lot that day at the park where we got two FPs for RSR. Got to eat at the Carthay Circle Restaurant that night which my DA didnt like the plate that she had. We got to do our usual rides at DL and DCA that day (Soarin, TSMM, Mickeys Fun Wheel of Doom, Monorail, IASWH, HMH, etc.). We were a little disappointed that we werent able to get the Deluxe AP for my DA since the ticket she got from the Coca Cola contest during CL is not applicable to a AP upgrade.

So that day was over and now we are heading to the last day of the trip which is the saddest part of the trip.

P.S. The next post I am just going to write up what I have done that day since it is a usual last day where I always try to get some rides and pictures before we leave that day. It is the same thing over and over during my other trips. The reason why I am doing this is that I want to get to my January trip report which I am trying to get started.


----------



## ACDSNY

Beautiful pic!


----------



## PrincessInOz

I love the close-ups of the christmas decorations.  Thanks for sharing.  Looks like you had a great time at night on RSR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

For this trip report, I am just going to write the whole thing on this one post since this is a typical last day for me on any of my trip reports where I just go around DL or DCA in the morning getting pictures of the park and going on a few more rides in the morning before we head on home that day.

*Day 3  November 18, 2012  Part 1/FONT]*​

During my last update, my DA and I had a great day at the parks while we got to do a lot of different rides, nighttime shows, and eating at the Carthay Circle Restaurant. 

Now it is the last day of the trip report which is the saddest part of the trip. It is always sad to go home on the last day of the trip, but I was also looking forward to getting home so I can check out the videos and pictures from the trip. I was also looking forward to going back home that day since my DA and I got to do our Holiday trip to DL by seeing the Holiday decorations and going on the HMH and IASWH. 

It was a nice Sunday morning and I got up early so I can go to the park just before it opens at 8am. My DA didnt have a ticket that day so she decided to stay back at the room and rest up until it was time to leave that day. We are planning to leave Anaheim around 11am so we can get a good start to head on to Livingston to meet up with my grandmother. 

I left Best Western Anaheim Inn around 7:30am that morning and head on over to the DLR. At least that the park opens at 7:30am for the rope drop so it wont be that busy at the turnstiles. The last time, my DA and I got to the Esplanade early on Saturday to go to CL. This time, I am going to DL and just go around and take pictures before it was time to leave that day.

I got to DL around 7:50am and most of the guests were inside the park before it officially opened at 8am.





Before the park opened, I went around Main Street Town Square to get some pictures of the flowers around the area.















A little touch of red color in this picture





After getting the pictures of the flowers around Town Square, it was almost time for DL to be opened. So I walked up towards MS and got to the Hub and saw that the guests were now allowed to enter the other lands at DL. Now the park is officially opened at 8am.





The first thing I did was just walk around over to Fantasyland first and see Its a Small World Holiday. I just walked down IASW Plaza to look at the Holiday wreaths which had different designs. And of course, I got to see IASWH which there is no one in the area. I could have ridden it that morning but I was coming back in mid January with my aunt, BF and DD2 so I had another opportunity to ride it.





After that, I walked towards the backside of Frontierland so I can head on over towards New Orleans Square. I like to go and see Big Thunder Ranch which is a little different this year with the new Jingle Jangle Jamboree which is nice but it is not the same with BTR changed this year.





I walked down towards the River of America and I head on over towards the Haunted Mansion Holiday. I wanted to go back on the ride and get some more pictures of the ride and the gingerbread house. While I was walking down there, NOS looked like a ghost town that early in the morning.










Over at the HMH, it was a walk-on that morning. It was nice that it wasnt that busy that morning and got to ride it once more before I left that day.





I took pictures with my DSLR camera with the 35mm Nikkor lens and some of the pictures were a little blurry during the ride and some of them turned out well. I was a little disappointed that the pictures didnt turn out that well during my 2nd time on HMH. But I did get some pictures that were nice.










After getting off the HMH, I head on over to Critter Country to get some pictures of the Holiday decorations. This land is also decorated during the Holiday season with Splash Mountain and Winnie the Pooh ride. Just like NOS, it was also quiet in this area that morning. This land is always empty in the morning when the park opens at 8am, so I use this time to go around and take some pictures of the Holiday decorations before it got busier that day.










Then I head on back over to NOS to get some last second pictures of the Holiday decorations. The decorations at NOS is so fun to look at with all the masks, Mardi Gras beads and musical instruments. NOS was getting a little busy that morning with more and more people coming in this area.















After looking around at NOS at the Holiday decorations, I head on over to Tomorrowland and go on Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster. The day was very nice while the park started to get a little busy that morning with more and more people entering the park that day. 





I got to ride BLAB that day which I mostly ride at least once during the trip and I ride it first thing in the morning where it can get really busy later on that day. For me, I always try to get a high score on the ride. When I completed the ride, my score was 860,600 points which was a fine score to get.





After getting off BLAB, I started to head on out of the park and head on back to the room. It was a little early for me to leave DL and head back to the BWAI where my DA was resting up. I mostly did everything I wanted to do at the park until I found out a few days ago that I forgot to get specific pictures at the DLR for the quests like the Holiday food porn, merchandise, Paradise Pier, etc. 

While I was walking down MS, it started to get a little busy with more and more people entering the park. So it was a good time to leave the park around 9:15am that morning. I was only in DL for 1 and fifteen minutes which doesnt seem that long that day. 





I took a last glimpse of the Holiday decorations at MS before I head on out of the park and back to the BWAI. Most of the Holiday decorations at DL is the same like it has been in the past with a few more added in specific lands, shops, restaurants, etc. 





I left DL and saw that the turnstiles for both DL and DCA were very long that morning. Good thing that I wasnt entering the park at that time or I would have to wait awhile to enter. With all the new changes for entering the parks it is just going to get crazier of entering. 










I left the Esplanade and head on back to the hotel and meet up with my DA. She was a little surprise to see me back early. But it was time to head on home and we packed all of our bags and took them to our car. 

We left BWAI around 10am that morning and the five hour drive to Livingston so we can meet up with my grandmother. When we left Anaheim, the traffic wasnt that bad around 10am to 11am. In the past when we leave SoCal, we leave around 11am to noon where it is all backed up. So this time when we left early, it was easy with little traffic in SoCal. 

It was around 4pm when we got to Livingston and we had dinner with my grandmother. Later that day, we head on home and got back in Sacramento around 9pm that night which we were in Livingston for quite some time. This concludes our trip report from the DLR during the Holiday season.


This was another great trip where we got to go to the DLR during the Holiday season which is one of our favorite times to come to the DLR. This was another typical Holiday trip where we got to enjoy the Holiday season at the DLR. But it was also the first time enjoying the Holiday decorations at Buena Vista Street and Cars Land which is the first time they have the Holiday decorations. All of the Holiday decorations at CL and BVS lived up to the expectations of the Holiday season. My DA and I really enjoyed all the decorations at BVS the most over CL since this was the new MS at DL with all the different Holiday decorations. We also got to enjoy the nighttime shows at DL & DCA with BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks and World of Color with the Holiday segment. Got to ride IASWH and HMH which is available during the Holiday season. We did our usual rides like the Monorail, MFWoD, TSMM, Soarin, etc. 

I wished that I have taken a lot of different pictures of the Holiday food porn and the merchandise since I was so occupy with CL and BVS. But we did get a lot of pictures of the new lands and the Holiday decorations at the DLR. While I was at the DLR, I took a lot of pictures of the Christmas trees, wreaths, garlands, etc. for the Holiday quests that Sherry have started. This was a very challenging quests since it was the first time to see the decorations at CL & BVS, I also had to go around the whole resort to look for any different trees in the area.

This concludes the November trip report during the Holiday season. Now I will get to the next trip report which was last month with my aunt (who went with me to WDW in October/November), her BF and her DD2 for her first trip to DL. This will be my aunt first time to the DLR in over 20 years just like the time when she went back to WDW in the 80s and her BF first time since the 80s. So this was going to be an exciting trip for all three of them.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Thanks for sharing, Bret.

You have the best trips to DL with your aunt and I hope you'll continue to visit and write TRs for a long time to come.

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Thanks for sharing, Bret.
> 
> You have the best trips to DL with your aunt and I hope you'll continue to visit and write TRs for a long time to come.
> 
> Looking forward to the next one.



Thank you PiO.

All of my Disney trips with my aunt are the best times. This past trip last month with my aunt, her DBF and DD2 was a memorable one where we have done some things that I haven't done in a long time. But I will get to that for my updates for the January trip report. Writing these trip reports are so much time consuming but I really like to tell you all about my experience at the parks.

The first update for the January trip report will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I have just finished up my trip report from the November trip and now I am starting up my January trip to the DLR last month. The November trip report which I have just completed was my Holiday trip which my DA and I go to the DLR during the Holiday season. Mostly we go in December for my birthday, but these last few years we have been going to November since of basketball season or I was in WDW in 2010 and 2011 during the Holiday season which was amazing. The trip highlight was the Holiday decorations at Cars Land and Buena Vista Street which was something new at DCA. Now it is time for the January trip report.

*Day 1  January 12, 2013  Part 1*​
It was time to go back to the Disneyland Resort and enjoy another time. I was at the DLR in November and coming back in a couple of months which is very nice. This time I am bringing my aunt (not my DA that goes with me to the DLR a lot) which she came with me to WDW during the October/November trip, her DBF and DBF DD2. This will be my aunt and DBF first time back to DL in the 80s. This will be DD2 first trip to DL which is the best thing for any parent that is visiting DL with their child. I was coming along as a guide for them since my aunt knows that I have been going to the DLR a lot these last few years. I was excited to come with my aunt, DBF and DD2 to the DLR and make their trip a great experience.

This is the very interesting part about the coming trip to DL with DD2. When my aunt made the plans for a trip to DL during the summertime in 2012, my aunt and DBF talks to DD2 of where we are going to and she say Disneyland. DD2 is really a smart little girl where she can remember a lot of things which is very impressive for a 2 ½ year old child. I knew that she was going to be very excited when we get to the DLR. 

It was around 5am when I woke up since we need to get to Sacramento International Airport early that morning. Mostly I never fly to SoCal since I mostly drive. But my aunt and DBF dont want to drive that long and they do get car sick on long drives. So this was no option for us during this trip. Our flight was not until 9:30am which is a lot of time. My aunt likes to get to the airport early just in case if something happens when we get to Sacramento International Airport.

I was picked up my aunt with DBF and DD2 and we head straight to Sacramento International Airport around 6am that morning.

We got to Sacramento International Airport around 6:30am and our flight was Southwest Airlines. I really like to fly SA since it is reasonable prices and all the seats assignments are the same where we can sit anywhere we want to. My aunt was able to get good deals on the tickets for about $150 per person round trip. We dropped off the car at the overnight parking lot and head to the new Sacramento Airport Terminal which just opened in 2012. We waited in the terminal for about 2 hours until it was time to leave at 9:30am. 

Our flight was heading on over to the John Wayne Airport Orange County which is one of the closest cities to the DLR. I have flown at OC at lot in the past and glad that we are flying over to OC.

It took an hour and ten minutes to get from Sacramento to OC. When we got off the plane, we head on down to get our baggage and head on over towards the SuperShuttle area. I originally planned to use the Disney Express Bus, but my aunt wanted to use the SuperShuttle instead. It did took us a while to wait for the Super Shuttle at OC but everyone was patient. Our Super Shuttle arrived around 11:30am and we are on our way over to the DLR.

We rode the SuperShuttle all the way to Best Western Park Place Inn which is one of my favorite hotels to stay at during my DL trips. I was glad that my aunt let me choose the hotel to stay at since she wants a close hotel with a short walk distance or shuttle. I told her that taking a shuttle bus to the DLR takes a while and the DLR hotels are so expensive that the best option was one of the hotels on Harbor Blvd.  But this time instead of taking a car, we are riding the SuperShuttle towards the BWPPI. 

We got to BWPPI around noon which was not that bad from OC Airport. When we got to the hotel, we check-in at the front desk. But our room wasnt ready so we left our bags in the lobby area. I was hoping that our room was ready for our visit, but we came a little too early and it was a Saturday which people were staying that day which makes sense that the room wasnt ready.

We left our bags in the lobby at BWPPI and now we are on our way to our first activity. But we were all hungry that time and we decided to eat somewhere on Harbor Blvd since it is close to the BWPPI. We walked down on Harbor to look for a restaurant and the one that I have talked with my aunt and DBF is Mimis Café right across the street from Howard Johnson hotel or HoJo we call it on the threads. They all agreed to it when we talked about where to eat. 

The day was really nice where it wasnt that busy on the sidewalks of Harbor Blvd and it was a little walk down towards Mimis Café.





When we got to Mimis Café, we were seated immediately since there were some people in the restaurant. I havent ate at Mimis Café in a long time and I have heard from other people that it is a fine place to eat before or after the parks. 





DD2 and my aunt all smiling as we were seated at Mimis Café





We all had different dishes that day where I had the French Dip which was very nice my aunt had the Artisan Sandwich, DBF had the French Quarter and DD2 had the child menu of spaghetti. I only had a picture of the French Dip plate.





After eating at Mimis Café, we head on back down towards Harbor Blvd and went back to BWPPI and see if our room was ready that day around 1pm. I would assume that the room should be ready at that time.





Luckily for us our room was ready and we got all of our bags and head to our room. Our room was on the 2nd floor close to the lobby as requested since I have learned in the past at staying at the Best Western hotels is that by getting a room close to the lobby means a shorter walk to the room when you come back from the parks.

When we dropped off the luggage in the room, we head on out and over to the DLR. DBF and DD2 were all getting so excited every minute when we got closer to the DLR. I knew that they were waiting for this ever since the summertime and it was a dream come true for them especially for DBF since it will be her first time coming to DL as a parent. It was around 2:30pm when we left the room where we rested up a little until it was time to head on over to the DLR. We also brought a stroller for DD2 so we wont have to carry her around the park and we can use the stroller to bring stuff in the park. Mostly I never go with children to the parks and it was nice to have a childs  stroller so we can put them in and use it for other things.

It took us about 6 minutes to get from BWPPI over to the Esplanade and we first head on over towards DL. But before we head on in towards DL, my aunt wanted to get an ECV during our time. Since our trip to WDW in October/November she had trouble walking around the parks and had to use the ECV or wheelchair at times during our trip. So this time she got the ECV for herself and glad that she got that or she would have trouble walking at the park and sitting down while we waited for the nighttime shows. I will get to that later on during the trip report.

When we were about to head on over to the turnstiles at DL, I notice at that there were some CMs outside the turnstiles with iTouch in their hands. They were scanning the guest tickets and see if those park tickets actually belongs to the guests. I have heard from recent reports from other people a few days ago that the DLR is having CMs scan guest tickets and see if the ticket actually belongs to that person. I first didnt want to believe it until I see it and when we went through the turnstiles, the CMs were asking all the guests to hand out their park tickets. I didnt have to give them my annual pass so they can scan it since my picture is already in the system. But when my aunt and DBF were allowed to enter the park, they got their ticket scan and were asked to get a picture of them. So this was a fact that the CMs with the iTouch scanners are set outside to scan park tickets so no other guests can use that person ticket when they enter the park.

When we got through the turnstiles, the park was a little busy that afternoon. The Main Street station was all covered up that day since it was under construction. So we wont be able to ride the Disneyland railroad from the MS station.





When we were about to get a picture in front of the covered up station, Cinderella was in the area and DD2 told us that she wanted to meet her favorite princess. DD2 is a huge fan of Cinderella and she really wanted to meet her so badly. So this was an easy decision for us and head on over to meet her.

It was our turn to meet Cinderella and DD2 head on over to her. Cinderella ask her what her name was and she was all silent. We all could tell that she was speechless that she was actually meeting her favorite princess. It took a while until she was able to talk to her and I got a picture of her with Cinderella.





DD2 didnt even let go of Cinderellas hand and we told her that she has to meet other children that day. So she let go of her hand and we head on over to get a picture of her and DBF since this is their first time as a mom and child at DL. DBF was so ecstatic that she was in the park with her daughter. 





After getting some pictures in front of the MS station, we head on in towards MS and about to do our first thing at DL. The park was a little busy that afternoon where all the vehicles on MS were being put away. I would assume that they are putting the vehicles away since it was almost time for Mickeys Soundsational parade at 4pm. We were planning on seeing the parade that day. But we werent planning on watching it from MS since it draws the most guests to watch it from. 










Just like front of the MS railroad station, the backside was also covered up and you cant even go up towards the MS station. The park benches around Main Street Hub were close to the street which means that they were being used for the parade at 4pm that day.





So we walked up towards MS and see that it was a little busy and people were getting spots to watch the parade.










When we were in MS Hub area, we saw that Sleeping Beauty Castle had the snow on top of the castle. But the Christmas decorations were all taken down and it was about a week until the Holiday season was over. It was nice to see the snow on the castle and it was going to be nice to see Remember Dreams Come True fireworks that night. I have never seen the snow on the castle without the Holiday decorations in person where I have seen it on the threads and other sites.





Over at the former Carnation Plaza Garden is still under construction for the new Fantasy Faire which is about to be open shortly in mid March. I really missed the Carnation Plaza Gardens ever since they closed it and going to make it a meet & greet area for the princesses.





So we all head on over in front of SB Castle to get some pictures together. At first, it was DBF and DD2 that were in the picture. I notice later on that DD2 was not happy in the picture and I was trying to cheer her up and make her smile.





One of the Photopass CMs asked if I wanted to get in and I got in as one of the rare pictures with me in the picture. My aunt didnt want to get in but she did later on during the trip.





After getting some pictures in front of SB Castle, we head through the castle and now in FL.





Fantasyland was a little busy that day with most of the people at PP. It was about a 30 minute wait which was the right wait time and other rides around the area were mostly walk-ons.










My aunt, DBF, DD2 and I head on over towards the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique store to check it out. We did talk about this store and see if they want to make DD2 all nice and during our trip. It was expensive to do the make-up, accessories, etc. for DD2 and while they went in, I stayed outside with the stroller and ECV and took some pictures of window display at the BBB.










After they came out of the BBB, they are considering trying it out and make DD2 as nice as a princess. But I can tell that they arent going to do that package since they can do that themselves at the room.

So we walked down FL and the first ride we did was King Arthurs Carousel. DD2 is a big fan of the carousel where she rides it a lot back in Sacramento and at the Sacramento Zoo where they have one. She wanted to go on KAC and she was all excited to ride it. DBF went with her while my aunt and I were waiting outside getting some picture of both of them.





When they got off KAC, it was past 3:30pm and it was almost time for the 4pm Mickeys Soundational parade. So we head on over towards Its a Small World Plaza to see the parade. This is what I was talking about earlier that IASW Plaza is a great place to watch the parade from since it doesnt require a long waiting time like Main Street.

We got to IASW Plaza and saw that there were people waiting for the parade, we were fortunate to get the ECV and there was an handicapped area right by the food stand carts on the left side facing IASWH. It was also nice to see that IASWH had its Holiday decorations up during our trip. I knew that they will like IASWH a lot when we rode it that day.





It was now at 3:45pm and we had 15 minutes to go until it was time for the 4pm Mickeys Soundsational parade.





The whole area around IASW Plaza is getting full with more and more people entering the area looking for a decent spot to watch the parade. We were in the handicapped section in the front row waiting for the parade.

Thats it for this post and I will have more from DL.


----------



## disneykiwi

That was great - I really enjoyed it and look forward to reading this next one  and many more reports. 

Cheers


----------



## PrincessInOz

Looks like the start of another magical trip, Bret.  That DD2 is just adorable!  Looking forward to more.


----------



## ACDSNY

I'm with PIO it looks like a great start.


----------



## franandaj

I got way too behind on the last one, but It looks like you are on great start with the new one!


----------



## mvf-m11c

disneykiwi said:


> That was great - I really enjoyed it and look forward to reading this next one  and many more reports.
> 
> Cheers



Thank you. Glad that you have enjoyed the trip reports. This one is an exciting trip report where I get to experience it with a young child and her first time to the DLR.




PrincessInOz said:


> Looks like the start of another magical trip, Bret.  That DD2 is just adorable!  Looking forward to more.



Thank you PiO. It was a very nice start to the trip where DD2 got to meet her favorite Disney princess Cinderella. 




ACDSNY said:


> I'm with PIO it looks like a great start.



Thank you Angela.




franandaj said:


> I got way too behind on the last one, but It looks like you are on great start with the new one!



Thank you Alison. It was nice first part of the trip at DL where DD2 got to meet Cinderella and got some nice pictures in front of MS station and SB Castle.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  January 12, 2013  Part 2*​
We left off getting to SoCal that day and it was a nice afternoon where we got to have lunch at Mimis Café and got to check-in at our hotel. The four of us are now at Disneyland doing some different activities like meeting Cinderella and getting pictures at the iconic areas at the park. All of my party were very excited to be at DL for the first time or havent been to the new DLR since DL was the only park. Now lets get to the trip report and find out what we have done that afternoon.

We were now in the handicapped spot at Its a Small World Plaza right by the food carts right across from the Princess meet & greet area. It was about 15 minutes until it was time for the 4pm Mickeys Soundsational parade. I had a hunch that they will really like this parade ever since it debut in 2011. I havent seen Mickeys Soundsational parade for a while even though I have seen it walking by, I havent got a spot and watched it fully since the summer of 2011. We were chilling and relaxing until the parade started. 

Just while we were waiting, there were school bands band coming down the parade route playing to the crowds.










After the two school bands left the area after a 5 minute separation from one another, we were all getting excited for the parade especially DD2 who really is looking forwards to the princesses scene.

Here is my aunt, DD2 and DBF getting a picture from yours truly.





Now it is time for the 4pm Mickeys Soundsational parade. I did videotape the show on my tripod while I had my camera in my hand so I can take pictures of the parade. Here are pictures from Mickeys Soundational parade from IASW Plaza area. This was also my first opportunity to use my Nikkor 35mm lens for the parade since I have used the 18-55mm lens in the past.






































































DD2 was so excited to see the 5 princesses on the float which is by far her most favorite scene during the parade.










Speaking of the princesses, we went to see Disney on Ice yesterday on Sunday at Sleep Train Arena in Sacramento and got to see a lot of different princesses from Princess Tiana, Princess Cinderella (which is her favorite) and Princess Rapunzel during Disney on Ice *Dare to Dream* show. She was so excited that she wanted to leave her seat and go to the stage to meet her favorite princess. It was a long time since I have attended a Disney on Ice since I was a little kid and it was a nice experience to see it that day.

Here is a picture while we were waiting after one of the scenes was over and waiting for the next one.





Now back to more pictures from Mickeys Soundsational parade




















Thats it for now on this post and I will have more the next time from Mickeys Soundational parade.


----------



## franandaj

NIce parade shots.  I hope you enjoyed Disney on ice!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice parade pictures.  Are we going to see more of your Disney on Ice pictures?


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> NIce parade shots.  I hope you enjoyed Disney on ice!



Thank you Alison. We did enjoyed Disney on Ice on Sunday where we got to enjoy the show. 




PrincessInOz said:


> Nice parade pictures.  Are we going to see more of your Disney on Ice pictures?



Thank you PiO. I actually didn't take too many pictures during Disney on Ice on Sunday since this is the only picture that I got during the show. We were not allowed to bring in big cameras during the show and I just watched it without using my iPhone. 


The next update will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  January 12, 2013  Part 3*​
We left off at Its a Small World Plaza watching the 4pm Mickeys Soundsational Parade. All of my party members were so excited to see the parade especially DD2 who likes to see the Disney Princesses. She was so stunned at seeing the Princesses especially Cinderella. It has been a long time since I have watched the whole parade.

Back with more pictures from the 4pm Mickeys Soundsational parade from IASW Plaza.








































After the parade was over, we head on over to Its a Small World Holiday while the queue is not that long. We packed all of our stuff and on a short walk on over to IASWH. 

We dropped off the ECV and stroller right with the other strollers around the area. We thought about taking the ECV all the way towards the loading dock but my aunt and I had to wait a long time in the handicapped area at IASW at the MK in Florida during our October/November trip where we had to wait two times longer to get on the ride while being in the handicapped line from the standard queue. So after learning from that experience and seeing that there were other people in ECV/wheelchair it was an easy decision to go through the regular queue.

It was about a 5 minute wait time to get through the regular queue to the loading dock.










When we boarded the boat, my aunt, DBF and DD2 were at the very front which was great for them to be able to ride up front on IASWH. So I was behind them and got a picture of my aunt and DD2 while on IASWH.





I didnt videotape our journey through IASWH and I used my DSLR camera for the shots. I was hoping that this time the pictures would turn out better than my November trip which they turned out a little bright and blurry. 

Here are pictures from IASWH. For the settings I used the exposure at 1/60, aperture f/2.8, ISO 1600 with the 35mm lens. 






































































Thats it for now from IASWH and I will have more on my next update.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Bret - Are you happier with your shots at those settings?


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Bret - Are you happier with your shots at those settings?



When I first looked at the pictures after getting off IASWH that time, I thought that the pictures were a little dark but I wanted to get the same lighting area when I am riding IASWH. We did talk about setting the ISO at 1600 during this time while the November trip was set at 800 and the aperture at f/3.5. A lot of the pictures during the January pictures were not that blurry but they were darker which I was looking for.

Overall it was good and I could got those pictures a little better.

What do you think?


----------



## PrincessInOz

mvf-m11c said:


> When I first looked at the pictures after getting off IASWH that time, I thought that the pictures were a little dark but I wanted to get the same lighting area when I am riding IASWH. We did talk about setting the ISO at 1600 during this time while the November trip was set at 800 and the aperture at f/3.5. A lot of the pictures during the January pictures were not that blurry but they were darker which I was looking for.
> 
> Overall it was good and I could got those pictures a little better.
> 
> What do you think?



In the brighter parts of the ride, I think I like your pictures that you took on this trip better than the last time.  They are brighter and a sharper.  For the ones on the darker part of the trip, they are sharper but still a little dark; but not too bad.  I noticed that you said your shutter speed was set to 1/60.  I know you have a steady hand....maybe try as low as 1/40 or 1/50 next time? 

How is your camera at ISO3200?  Do you find the shots grainy/noisy at that ISO setting?  That could be another one to try if the shots are not too noisy.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> In the brighter parts of the ride, I think I like your pictures that you took on this trip better than the last time.  They are brighter and a sharper.  For the ones on the darker part of the trip, they are sharper but still a little dark; but not too bad.  I noticed that you said your shutter speed was set to 1/60.  I know you have a steady hand....maybe try as low as 1/40 or 1/50 next time?
> 
> How is your camera at ISO3200?  Do you find the shots grainy/noisy at that ISO setting?  That could be another one to try if the shots are not too noisy.



I thought about setting the shutter speed at 1/40 or 1/50 during the darker part of the ride. But I just went with the 1/60 for the whole ride and I could have easily changed it. 

I have tried the ISO3200 a few times and some of the shots were a little grainy and noisy on the ISO setting. That will be another ISO setting that I will try one day.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  January 12, 2013  Part 4*​
We left off riding on Its a Small World Holiday which is a ride that I like to ride while it has the Holiday decorations. After watching the first show of Mickeys Soundsational parade at 4pm, we all head on over to IASWH while the line was short. Now we are on the ride going through IASWH.

We are now back on IASWH and all of my party members are so impressed with the ride a lot especially DBF and DD2 who is looking forward to this ride the most. I did show them a little bit of IASW (not IASWH before the trip) so they can understand what the ride is all about. So they were all getting so excited when we entered IASWH. Now more pictures from IASWH.






























Its the year 2013































































































Thats it for now from IASWH and I will have more on my next update.


----------



## PrincessInOz

When you said it would be up shortly, you weren't kidding!


Did DD2 enjoy the ride?


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> When you said it would be up shortly, you weren't kidding!
> 
> 
> Did DD2 enjoy the ride?



Yeah. I have them all ready to be up after I respond to the other osts.

DD2 really enjoyed IASWH the most and she was all at lost for words when we rode that ride.


----------



## PrincessInOz

mvf-m11c said:


> Yeah. I have them all ready to be up after I respond to the other osts.
> 
> DD2 really enjoyed IASWH the most and she was all at lost for words when we rode that ride.



It's all those American Girl Dolls!  Pity there's no check-out at this store.


----------



## franandaj

What a great parade and I can't believe you got so many great pictures on I's a small world! I never get on that ride!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> What a great parade and I can't believe you got so many great pictures on I's a small world! I never get on that ride!!



Mickey's Soundsational parade is very nice but I do miss Walt Disney's Parade of Dreams during the 50th Anniversary of Disneyland. I took a lot of different pictures from IASWH while some of them turned out fine. 


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  January 12, 2013  Part 5*​
On our last update we were riding Its a Small World Holiday which is one of my favorite rides during the Holiday season at Disneyland. It was very nice to ride it again during mid January. I was riding IASWH with my aunt, her DBF and DD2 in the front row while I was in the 2nd row. They were all amazed by the ride especially DD2 who is enjoying riding IASWH.

Back with more pictures from IASWH. I kept taking a lot of different pictures from IASWH with my DSLR camera. While I was on the 2nd row behind my aunt, DBF and DD2, they were all looking at all the different dolls during the ride. 





























































































































Thats it for now from IASWH and I will have more on my next update.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Thanks for sharing.  

Looking forward to the next update.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Looking forward to the next update.



Thank you PiO. 

More is coming up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  January 12, 2013  Part 6*​
Back with more pictures from IASWH. 




































































































We are now outside of IASWH heading on over towards the dock area so we can get off. DD2 was so excited to go on IASWH that I told her that we will ride it again later on during the trip. I mentioned her that we will be going back on IASWH again at night while it is amazing to see IASWH with all those lights on the façade. 

When we got off IASWH, we were right by Mickeys Toontown and that was our next destination. This was a perfect place for DD2 to meet some of the Disney characters at their houses. 





At MTT, we head on over towards the Disney characters houses and it was almost dark time which means that MTT is going to be open for a little bit that night. I barely go to MTT when I am at the DLR. The last time I was in MTT was during the Holiday season back in 2011 so I havent been to this land for quite some time. 





It was a little busy around the Disney character houses and just when we got in that area, Goofy was walking down the street and being right in front of his house. DBF was asking DD2 if she wanted to meet Goofy and get a picture. She said yes and we waited in line to get a picture with Goofy. 

When it was our time to meet Goofy, she was a little shy to approach him and then DBF took her hand and went towards Goofy and she was excited to meet him. Then I took a picture of the three of them right in front of Goofys house.





After we got a picture with Goofy, DD2 was happy to meet him. DBF carried her daughter and I had to get a picture of those two together.





Thats it for now from MTT and on the next post we will see what we have done later that day.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Lovely photos.  The ones inside IaSW were stunning!  And that DD2 is just adorable.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Lovely photos.  The ones inside IaSW were stunning!  And that DD2 is just adorable.



Thank you PiO. At the end of the ride of IASWH were very nice and clear. The settings on my camera were right on and the pictures were very clear. 

The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1 – January 12, 2013 – Part 7*​
On the last update, we just got off ISAWH and we are now in Mickey’s Toontown to meet the characters. DD2 was looking forward to meeting more Disney characters that day after seeing all the Disney characters during Mickey’s Soundsational parade. We just finished meeting Goofy and now we are on our way to meet more characters at MTT.

After meeting Goofy right by his house, DD2 saw Minnie’s house and wants to meet Minnie. When I looked at the waiting time for Minnie’s house, it was at 10 minutes which seems really reasonable at this time at night. So we head on over to Minnie’s house to meet her. My aunt decided to wait with the stroller and ECV along with our bags. It was really nice to have other people on this trip where I got to talk to other people instead of my DA who goes with me to the DLR a lot. 

We got in the queue for Minnie’s house and when we got in the line it was a little long than I have thought. The line was just right at the door which seemed quite long for just 10 minutes. I could tell that the wait time was longer than 10 minutes. So DBF, DD2 and I decided to just wait it out and see what the wait time was like. I also looked on my iPhone at Mousewait app and saw that it was only a 10 minute wait. 

I got to get some pictures from Minnie’s house which I haven’t been in to her house in a long time. As always this house has a lot of heart shape from the furniture, appliances, pictures etc. which is great if you are doing a scavenger hunt for hearts which I have done in the past. 





We were finally in the house and DD2 was roaming around the living room looking at all of Minnie’s furniture. I was taking a few pictures while we were waiting and talking to DBF about the day so far at DL. She was having a great time and to be able to enjoy this trip with her daughter is a great thing. She is also glad that I came along as their guide.










DD2 sitting on Minnie’s couch





There are a lot of heart shapes in the living room.





Now we were in her bedroom and it was past 10 minutes since we were in the queue and I knew that it was going to be about 20 to 30 minute wait to see Minnie. But DD2 was enjoying herself in the house and played with other kids around her age.

She was sleeping on Minnie’s bed while we were waiting.





Now we were in the kitchen and looks like DD2 is looking for something to eat in the refrigerator.















We waited in the queue to meet Minnie for almost 30 minutes until it was our time to finally meet her. When it was our turn to meet her, DD2 was so speechless that her mom had to tell her to go over to Minnie and greet her. When she finally got close to Minnie, she got all excited. Unfortunately DD2 didn’t take her eyes off her when I asked her to look at the camera.










It was time to move on but DD2 still wanted to stay with Minnie and her mom told her that we had to go and meet up with my aunt since she was sitting with the ECV and stroller for over 30 minutes. I knew that she was wondering why it took so long to meet Minnie that day.

After DD2 finally let go on Minnie’s hand, we head on back towards my aunt and she was so surprised to see us so late. We told her that the wait time was a little longer than expected. It was already dark that day and I knew that they will love seeing IASWH at night with the Christmas lights.





But before we head on out of MTT, we had to use the restrooms. Then DBF wanted to stop at the Gag Factory store which is the only store in MTT. When we were in the store, DD2 was looking through all the merchandise at the store and she told her mom that she wanted a Minnie doll. So my aunt told DBF that she would buy her the Minnie doll for DD2. My aunt hand me the money to buy the doll since I am a Premier AP holder and would save them some money with my 20% discount on merchandise. I was so glad that the DLR have extended the AP merchandise discount all the way towards the end of the year in December. I originally thought that the DLR wasn’t going to extend the AP merchandise in 2013 after the last few years where they have extended it. 

When I was at the check-out line, I remember that I was planning on getting the Glow with the Show Ears for my aunt, DBF and DD2 for this trip. I was hoping that the GwtS Ears would interact with “Remember Dreams Come True” fireworks like “Believe…In Holiday Magic” fireworks during the Holiday season where ears interact with the firework show. But they didn’t have them.

We started to head on out of MTT and over to IASWH to see the lights. When we got over to IASWH, my aunt and DBF were all at lost for words to see the façade of IASWH. They were all amazed that they were glad that we came in mid January to see IASWH with the Christmas lights.





I told them that we should get a picture of them at the front of IASWH. So we head on over to the front and got a picture of DBF and DD2 together which is a nice picture of them.





It was really nice to see IASWH in mid January which I am so used to seeing it during November and December during the Holiday season. Especially with most of the Holiday decorations are already taken down in mid January, there was still some Holiday magic during this time where we got to see the snow on Sleeping Beauty Castle which is nice to see.










After looking at IASWH, I knew that we had a while to do some other rides until it was time to head on over to the Hub and get a spot for the 8:45pm RDCT fireworks show. We left IASW Plaza and head on over towards FL to do some other rides before we head on over to the Hub.





While we were in FL, everyone was getting hungry when we passed by Dumbo. That was going to be our next ride since DD2 wanted to ride on Dumbo. But my aunt and DBF were hungry and wanted something to eat while we were in the area. I thought about taking them over to New Orleans Square to have dinner at the French Market Place or Royal Street Veranda like we have talked about. But they wanted something right now and the closest restaurant in FL was the Village Haus. So we head on over to the Village Haus to have dinner that night.





It was really nice to have dinner at the Village Haus after it’s refurbishment. When we went inside there was something for everyone that was nice. They served pizza, cheeseburgers and salads. I got a Angus Cheeseburger while my aunt had the Chicken Sausage in a Pretzel Roll, DBF had the Angus Pastrami Cheeseburger and DD2 had the Yummy Cheesy Macaroni.

I only had a picture of my cheeseburger from that night and we got to eat inside the Village Haus.





After eating at the Village Haus restaurant, it was around 6:00pm when we finished dinner. We had a little time to go on one or two rides until we head on over towards MS Hub to get a spot in front of SB Castle for RDCT. 

But first we head on over towards Dumbo since DD2 wanted to ride it. Luckily, Dumbo wait time was only 10 minutes. So DBF and DD2 were in line while my aunt and I were waiting for them until they got on Dumbo. 

It was also a great opportunity to head on over towards the Mad Hatter store which sells hats and ears. I knew that the store would carry the Glow with the Show Ears so I could buy three for them. So I told my aunt that I was heading on over towards the Mad Hatter which is around the area to get the ears for all of them. 

She wanted to buy the ears for all of them but I told her that I wanted to do that for them since she have invited me to come along and contribute my share to the trip. So I was able to buy three GwtS Ears for my aunt, DBF and DD2. When I got back they were on Dumbo and I was able to get a picture of them before they took off.





After they got off Dumbo, DD2 was so excited that she wanted to go on it again. But I told her that we will do it again later during the trip since we needed to head on over to MS Hub to get our spots for the 8:45pm RDCT fireworks. Just as we were about to go through the castle and towards MS Hub, it was closed off for the CM’s to set up RDCT fireworks at the castle. So we were about to head on over towards the backside of Frontierland to the Hub since the 6:30pm Mickey’s Soundsational parade was happening. But then when we were right by the Fantasyland and Frontierland border on the backside, I completely remember that Big Thunder Mountain Railroad was going through a major refurbishment and the backside of Big Thunder Ranch was closed off for the construction. So now we had to wait around FL until the 6:30pm parade was over and passed by so we can head on over towards the MS Hub.

When we got back to FL around the Tea Cups, the parade was just finishing up. So we waited until the parade passed by the Tea Cups and the Matterhorn and we head on down towards MS Hub. 

When we got to the Hub it was around 7pm and luckily for us there were barely any people in the area right at the curb side close to the Hub. Most of the people took the benches as their spots for the fireworks and we were able to secure a curb side. Since my aunt had the ECV, she parked it right by the curb on the street. I was so glad that we were to get my favorite spot to watch the fireworks. DD2 wanted to go on some rides before the fireworks so DBF and she went on back towards FL to ride King Arthur’s Carousel. So they went towards Snow White Grotto on the right hand side of the castle and head on back towards FL. My aunt and I stayed with the ECV and stroller until it was time for the fireworks at 8:45pm.

It was also nice to see SB Castle with snow on it in mid January which is strange to see the snow on the castle without the decorations. 





While the two of us were waiting, my aunt was relaxing in the ECV chair while I was on my iPad reading the threads that night including uploading some pictures from the trip. I wasn’t able to post them since my internet on my iPad was very slow. So I had to upload them later that night instead of the time while we were waiting for the fireworks.

It was around 7:45pm when DBF and DD2 came back from riding KAC. DD2 was so happy that she was able to ride KAC again that night since she like to ride the carousel. So the four of us waited until it was time for the fireworks at 8:45pm. I also gave the GwtS Ears to my aunt, DBF and DD2 and they were all happy to be able to get these ears. I have told them about the ears before the trip and I knew that they will enjoy wearing them at night. I brought my ears with me during the trip and I wasn’t about to bring them during the trip since they could be damaged during the flight. But I was able to bring them and buy them for my aunt, DBF and DD2.

When it was time for the 8:45pm RDCT fireworks, we had all our GwtS Ears and turned on just when it was time for the fireworks. Just about 10 minutes before the fireworks is about to happen, the CM’s told the guests to stand up and move in closer towards the castle so they can fit more people for the show. Some of the people were not that happy since they had to move up closer or stand up. I remember that one group was not that happy that they had to stand up for the fireworks. But that is a fact when you see the fireworks at DL and at the MK in WDW.

It was almost time for the fireworks and we had our ears all light up and standing while my aunt was sitting in the ECV and carried DD2. I had my video camera all set up on my tripod while I had my DSLR camera in my hands. I was thinking of using my tripod for my camera to get the firework trails but I wanted to videotape the show for them so I will have to take the fireworks trails on another trip. 





That’s it for this post and I will have the firework pictures from Remember Dreams Come True.


----------



## franandaj

It looks like DD2 is having a great time, especially in Toontown.


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> It looks like DD2 is having a great time, especially in Toontown.



DD2 was enjoying MTT a lot especially at Minnie's House.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  January 12, 2013  Part 8*​
On our last update, we have done quite a lot that day at the park where we were in Mickeys Toontown getting some character picture from Minnies house. Also we did some shopping at the Gag Factory. Later when we left MTT, we get to see Its a Small World Holiday with the Christmas lights on during January. Everyone enjoyed the Christmas lights on IASWH. Later we were back at Fantasyland having dinner at Village Haus and was able to go on Dumbo and King Arthurs Carousel that night. I also bought them Glow with the Show Ears which the ears light up at night and interact with specific rides and shows. Now we are at Main Street Hub waiting to get ready for the 8:45pm Remember Dreams Come True fireworks show. 

Now it is time for the 8:45pm Remember Dream s Come True fireworks at 8:45pm. I knew that they will love this firework show which is my all time favorite firework show at Disneyland. We were able to get my favorite spot in front of Sleeping Beauty Castle right by the Hub on the curb side. My aunt was sitting on the ECV to watch the show with DD2 in her lap while DBF and I were on the curb side watching the fireworks. We did wait for quite a long time (around 1 ½ hours) for the 8:45pm RDCT fireworks but I knew that wait time will be worth it by watching RDCT from this spot.

I had my camera taking pictures while I had my tripod right next to me with my video camera. I was considering trying to do the firework trails without the tripod for a few seconds but I knew that they would turn out really blurry since I dont have a steady hand without the tripod. So I took pictures with different shutter speeds during the fireworks. I used the 18-55mm lens instead of using the 35mm lens since I can get more of the castle and fireworks with the 18-55mm lens than the 35mm lens. I have used the 35mm lens in the past and I wasnt able to get the whole castle in the picture. I was hoping that by using the 18-55mm lens would get great pictures just like when I use the 35mm lens.

Here are pictures from RDCT fireworks that night.













































There is Tinkerbell flying in the sky and DBF was telling DD2 there is Tinkerbell flying in the sky. You can tell that DBF was enjoying the first part of RDCT and seeing Tinkerbell flying. My aunt didnt say anything since she was watching the show while holding DD2. I still think about this firework show during this time of the season where RDCT plays in January to May and later on in September to November. 











































































During RDCT fireworks, we had our GwtS Ears on and turned on during the show. As expected that the ears did not synchronized with the show where it changed different colors during each different scene. But we did touch our ears together where they were the same color while we were wearing them. It would be nice if the GwtS Ears could synchronized with RDCT just like Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks during the Holiday season where the ears synchronized with that firework show. 

That's it for this post and I will have more from RDCT fireworks.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  January 12, 2013  Part 9*​
Back with more pictures from Remember Dreams Come True fireworks that Saturday night with my aunt, my aunt DBF and her DD2.
























































































































Ill have more from RDCT later on the next upcoming post.


----------



## ACDSNY

I love your fireworks pics!  It looks like DD2 enjoyed her first trip to DL.


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> I love your fireworks pics!  It looks like DD2 enjoyed her first trip to DL.



Thank you Angela. It was nice to see the RDCT that night and everyone really enjoyed watching it.

DD2 is really enjoying her first trip to DL and she still talks about it when I see her. I can tell that she wants to go back as well as her mom. 

The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  January 12, 2013  Part 10*​
Back with more pictures from Remember Dreams Come True fireworks that Saturday night with my aunt, my aunt DBF and her DD2.



































Tinker Bell coming back out during RDCT and DBF was excited to see her again and told DD2 that Tinkerbell is out there again during the fireworks.




























































After RDCT firework was over, we waited in the area until it wasnt that busy. I knew that exiting the park just when the firework was over will be busy. So we decided to wait until it wasnt that busy to exit DL from MS.

I talked to everyone and asked if they really enjoyed RDCT. DBF was crying so much that she has never seen a great firework show like RDCT. She was so amazed with Tinkerbell flying and all the different firework scenes from RDCT. My aunt said that it was worth the wait of an hour and a half to get a view of the fireworks in front of Sleeping Beauty Castle. DD2 was so excited that she wanted to see Tinkerbell flying again in the sky. But she was getting a little tired that night and she almost fell asleep on my aunt lap during RDCT. 

While we were waiting until the crowds left the park, I was hoping that Fantasmic! would be running during our visit in mid January. Unfortunately Fantasmic! was not running during our visit since it was down due to refurbishment. I knew that they will love seeing F! especially my aunt who have seen F! at WDW with me during our trip in October/November. I knew about this for a while and was bummed that it was down. But one day when they come back with me we will see F!.

It was just passed 9pm and I thought that we should go on at least one more ride until we head on back to Best Western Park Place Inn where we are staying. I mentioned to them that we should ride the Disneyland Monorail so they can have a look around the DLR from DCA to DTD and back to DL above the sky. 

They all agreed to it and we head on over towards Tomorrowland to ride the Monorail as our last ride of the night before we call the night. I knew that they will like to ride the Monorail since this is the ride that I have to go on every time I am at DL. 

When we got over to TL, it was not that busy as well as rides like FNSV which was only a 15 minute wait at that time. But we head on over to the TL Monorail station and waited for the next monorail.





The Monorail station was quite busy so we had to wait for the next one. I told them that we should go at the end of the station to ride the back since it will be busy at the front. We brought the ECV and stroller at the end of the station and were approached by a CM and asked if we wanted my aunt to be in the ECV and moved to the 4th car where it is for the ECV. We told them that we will leave the ECV and stroller behind since we are going to make a round trip around the DLR. We were allowed to leave the ECV and stroller out at the TL station until we got back from our round trip.





The monorail that was coming to the station was Monorail Blue. So we were able to ride in the back of the cabin of Monorail Blue. I knew that they will enjoy riding the back of the monorail. It would have been nice to ride in the front of Monorail Blue but there were people in front so the back was a nice way.

We boarded Monorail Blue and did a round trip around the DLR all the way back to the TL Monorail station. I didnt take any pictures while we were in the back of Monorail Blue since it was dark and most of the pictures would turn out blurry. We were talking about what is the game plan for tomorrow which we will be doing a lot of different things. While we were riding everyone was excited to see DCA, the Grand California Hotel, Downtown Disney and coming back to DL in Tomorrowland. 

After we got off and got the ECV and stroller at the station, we used the elevator and got back to the bottom right by the FNSV queue. Now it was around 9:45pm and it was time to head on back to BWPPI to call it for the night.





Now we were at MS Hub and heading down towards MS all the way to head out of the park. It was not that crowded after spending some time in DL by riding the monorail. 





I thought that they wanted to do some shopping when we left the park but they were all tired especially DD2 who was already sleeping in the stroller. So we just head on out of the park. As always I had to get pictures while we were walking on out of the park.

Its been awhile since I have seen the MS station closed during refurbishment. I will be looking forward to riding the Disneyland Railroad and passing by the MS station the next day.





A look back at the MS station all covered up





When we exited the turnstiles and back at the Esplanade, we had to drop off the ECV at the Disneyland Stroller and Wheelchair Rental area right on the right hand side of Disneyland  next to the Disneyland Kennel. It was a good thing that my aunt got the ECV since she would not have lasted long while walking around the park including DBF who used the ECV a little bit during our day. But I can tell that they will need to get it again the next day since we will be at the park twice as longer than Saturday. 

After dropping off the ECV, I was pushing DD2 who was sleeping in the stroller and my aunt and DBF were helping each other back while we were walking on back to BWPPI. 

It took us about 5 minutes to get from the esplanade back to the BWPPI even with the traffic of guests heading on back to the room.

We got back after 10pm that night and this concludes our day at the DLR. We got DD2 out of the stroller when we got back to BWPPI and we had to get her up so DBF can change her into her sleeping cloths.

I forgot to say that we got the 2 Queen bedroom with a sofa bed. I used the sofa bed while my aunt had one bed and her DBF and DD2 had one bed. This is so good about getting the 2 Queen bedroom at BWPPI so you can have more people stay with in the room. I remember that I had 6 people including myself stayed in the room. So this is a great place to have multiple people stay in a room as well as being close to the DLR. I haven't used a sofa bed in a long time and it was no problem for me when i slept on it during those two nights.

We all went to bed around 11pm and that was the conclusion of our day and we are getting ready for the next day.


This was a very nice day where we all got to do a lot of different rides and shows. It was also fun to have my aunt, DBF and DD2 with me during this trip since it was DD2 first visit to DL and my aunt and DBF first time since a long time. DBF was also experience the first time with her child and she was all happy and teary the whole day where we got to do a lot of different things. I was here for them and they were glad that I came along with them. If they try to do all those different activities without me they would completed about half of them and wouldnt be able to experience the parade and fireworks in a great way. 

We have done a few rides that day with DD2 really enjoyed IASWH, Dumbo and KAC. The best part for her when I talked to her the next day was meeting Cinderella when entering the park. She was so stunned to meet her favorite Disney princess and it was a dream come true for her to meet Cinderella. She was able to meet Goofy and Minnie while in MTT. 

It was also a good thing that my aunt got the ECV so she didnt have to walk. If she walked without the ECV, we would have to make a lot of stops and she might not be able to stand up for the parade and fireworks during the wait time. We didnt try to take advantage of the handicapped by using the handicapped sections of the ride since it will slow us down when getting on the ride. We got a nice spot to watch Mickeys Soundsational parade in the handicapped section with little wait time and used the ECV as another area for us so we can watch RDCT that night.

I had a fun time with my aunt, her DBF and DD2 during the first day of the trip. It was also nice to experience something different when I am at the park of taking care of a young child who which is her first trip to DL. I wanted to make it a memorable for her and to this day ever since over one month ago she is still talking about the trip and wants to go back one day. I got to do some things that I havent done in years which is go to Minnies house. We got to watch Mickeys Soundational parade and watch RDCT that day which is so nice to see especially RDCT.

The 2nd day will be a fun for all of us since we will have a full day at the parks and to have dining experience at two different restaurants that day. We also got a surprise for DD2 that day which she will be so happy. I wont tell you until we get to the post so stay tune for the 2nd day of our trip to the DLR.


----------



## PrincessInOz

WOW!  Great night.  I'm sad to the MS station all covered up; but I guess everything needs a do-over at Disney at some stage.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> WOW!  Great night.  I'm sad to the MS station all covered up; but I guess everything needs a do-over at Disney at some stage.



It was a very nice night where we got to watch RDCT and did a few rides like the Monorail. It was sad that the MS station was covered up during our visit. But it needs some new paint during Spring Break.


I also purchased tickets to the Walt Disney Studios and Archives for May 4th today. My DA and I are excited to go back to the SoCal and attend the WD Studios and Archives.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 13, 2013  Part 1*​
Now it was a new day during our trip to the DLR on a nice Sunday morning. We were planning on going to DL for Magic Morning that day where I was able to go to the park during the Annual Pass Magic Morning which I am very excited. I rarely do MM at the DLR since I am not staying on-site or have a 3+ day multi day park hopper ticket. My aunt and her DBF had MM tickets for that day so I knew that we were going to have a great day at the park before we did our character breakfast that morning. I will get to that shortly on the upcoming posts of what restaurant we went that morning.

It was around 6:25am when I got up and I knew that we got up late that morning. I was the first one up while everyone was still asleep. We were kind of tired after the flight from Sacramento to Orange County and spent about 6 hours straight at DL. Everyone got up just when I was in the shower getting ready and I knew that we werent going to make it during MM that morning. DD2 was so tired that she didnt take a long nap yesterday and took a few naps while we were in the park and left that Saturday night. But she was all excited to go to DL that morning.

We all got dressed and we left the room around 7:15pm. But before we head on over to the park, we had continental breakfast on the 2nd floor of Captain Kidds restaurant. It has been a long time since I have ate a continental breakfast at the BWPPI since I have been staying mostly at the Best Western Anaheim Inn which is a couple of buildings down from BWPPI. The food choices for the continental breakfast was completely different then in the past where they now serve sausages, eggs, and waffles. I dont considered it calling it a real breakfast since it looks like it was from a box and they warmed it in the microwave and seared a little bit on the pan. It was nice to have a little something before we head on over to the park that morning. We also had a surprise for DD2 that day but we couldnt tell her yet 

After finishing eating during the continental breakfast, we head on over towards the esplanade and over to DL. I thought about going to DCA first but it was a good idea to head on over towards DL first since we could enter the park during MM.

Over at the esplanade, we head on over to the Stroller and Wheelchair Rental location so we can get a ECV for my aunt. So we got the ECV again for her so she wouldnt have to walk and stand up a lot during that day. It was a good thing that we got the ECV again since it will help her out later that day. 

When we got the ECV, we head on over to the turnstiles that was for the MM. Unfortunately, when we got to the turnstiles, the regular guests without the MM are already in the park and I was told by the CMs that there was no MM for the hotel guests and the 3+ day PH tickets. So we went through the regular turnstiles to enter the park and just like the other day, there were CMs outside scanning the guest tickets to see if the ticket belongs to that person. My aunt went through the ECV and wheelchair turnstile where the three of us went towards the regular turnstiles. With scanning of the tickets at the turnstiles, it was just going to slow down the time to enter the turnstiles. I also understand why Disney is doing this so they can crack down on the used tickets to other people. At least I don't have to hand my AP to them when I enter the park since I have to show the CM outside the turnstile to them and just hand my AP to the CM at the turnstile.










It was just passed around 7:40am when we got inside DL and now it was time to enjoy another day at DL. Main Street Town Square was quiet while most of the guests are heading on over towards the rope drop area at the Hub. So we followed along with the other people.















While we were in TS, we saw Mickey right by the Disney Showcase store and DBF asked DD2 if she wants to meet Mickey. She wants to meet her so much that we head on over to meet Mickey.

We only had to wait about 2 minutes through the line to meet Mickey and DD2 went over to meet him. She was so excited to meet him just like when she met the other characters. DBF was so happy to see that DD2 is enjoying meeting the Disney characters.










We head on up towards MS and we saw that there were other guests walking right by the Plaza Inn restaurant where they are able to go to Tomorrowland or up at Fantasyland. I knew that it was the APMM area where the AP holders can enter and enjoy FL & TL during MM. But we cant all go together since my aunt and her DBF didnt have APs. But they told us that DD2 and I go on some rides until the park opens at 8am. 

So I took DD2 with her stroller with me to the area where the CMs are letting the AP holders enter TL and FL. I showed them my AP and the two of us are now on the other side of the rope drop area and we first head on over towards FL to go on some rides. Since I was pushing the stroller I wasnt able to get a lot of pictures until we met up with my aunt and her DBF. It was very nice where it wasnt that crowded around Sleeping Beauty Castle.





We went through the castle and now in FL. First ride for the two of us was Peter Pan Flight since I know that PP will be very long later that morning when the park opens at 8am. DD2 wants to see PP and we head on over to PP. The wait time was only 5 minutes so it was an easy decision to ride it during APMM.

When we got off PP, I noticed that DD2 was a little scared since she was grabbing my hand tightly. I asked why she was scared and she was scared of the Tick Tock Crocodile at the end of the ride. I didnt know that she was scared of crocodiles and I wouldnt took her on PP. But she was excited to see PP fly that she didnt tell me the rest of her fears. At least I know one of the things that she didnt like.

My aunt and her DBF were now in FL and it was past 8am and now DL is officially opened for that day. While we were in FL, we head on over towards Dumbo to ride it that morning. When we got over to Dumbo, there was no one in the queue and we head on over to ride Dumbo. Unfortunately, Dumbo wasnt operational since there were some CMs repair crew working on it. We also saw a repairman CM riding Dumbo of testing it out. DD2 was a little disappointed that Dumbo was not running at that time but we told her that we will be riding Dumbo later that day.





We left Dumbo and our next ride on our agenda was Storybook Land Canal Boats. This was another ride that they will like a lot with all the miniature world of many Disney motion picture classic. 





When we got in the queue for SLCB it was running a little slow where there were CMs on one boat. I would guess that they were doing training that morning with future CMs on the boats. While we were in the queue, one of the CMs asked DD2 if she was having a great day and she said that she was. Then he gave something to her and it was a little miniature glass slipper. She was so excited that she thanked the CM for the slipper.





Casey Jr. train was passing by on top





My aunt in the background while DD2 and her mom are all getting excited to ride SLCB.





Finally it was our time to get on the boat and we had to wait about 10 minutes to get on the boat since there were CM training and adding more boats that morning. While we were getting on the boat, my aunt was having trouble getting on the boat. She had some problem while standing up for quite a while and waiting that long to get on SLCB shows. One of the CMs told us that we should consider getting the Guest Assistance Card (GAC) at Town Hall so it would be easier for her. She told me that she will be fine since we have the ECV that day. So entered the boat and went through SLCB and saw all the different miniature buildings.

While we were riding SLCB, I also saw the bridges of Casey Jr. that had safety railings as part of the safety. It was so ugly to see all those railings on the bridges of Casey Jr.















Casey Jr. passing by










After getting off SLCB, my aunt got back on the ECV and asked her if she wanted to get the GAC at City Hall in MS. She told me that we didnt need to get it since we waited for quite some time to get on SLCB. 

So we head on over to our next ride while we were in FL. We head on over towards Alice in Wonderland since there wasnt too many guests on the ride. I had a hunch that DD2 would not like this ride in which it can be a little scary for young children. She wanted to see it so we head on over there and I warned her of the ride.

When we got off the ride, DD2 was a little scared at the end of the ride with the dynamite birthday cake at the end of the ride. She was brave enough to go on the ride. We were all glad that she wasnt that scared of AiW. 

It was around 8:40am and we had to leave the park and head on over to breakfast at the Disneyland Hotel. So we walked on out of DL early that morning and had breakfast. When I first talked to them about the breakfast, it was cutting it close when we could use that morning to do a lot of different rides. This trip was all about them and my aunt wanted to have breakfast around that time and we set it up at that time. 

We walked back underneath SB Castle and walked on out of the park. It wasnt that busy around MS until we got to MS TS while more and more guests were coming in the park that morning.





 A look at the Fantasyland Faire which is to be open in a couple of months during our trip and will be open in a few weeks. Even though I am not a big fan of Disney taking out the former Carnation Plaza Gardens for the new FL Faire, it was a nice place where you can meet the Disney princesses and it was perfect area since it is close to SB Castle.





It seems that we were the only guests leaving the park while everyone is coming in that morning.










We exited the park around 8:50am and we are on our way over to the Disneyland Hotel to have breakfast. You will find out on the next post of where we ate that morning unless you read my pre-trip report of where we had breakfast.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 13, 2013  Part 2*​
On our last update, the four of us were at Disneyland that morning and we did quite some rides and meet Mickey that morning. DD2 wasnt happy that Dumbo wasnt running that morning but we were able to go on Storybook Land Canal Boats that morning. We got to go on a few rides that morning for about less than an hour in the park where we left before 9am so we can have breakfast. 

We just left DL after 8:50am and were back at the esplanade. But before we could advance towards Downtown Disney we had to drop off the ECV back at the Wheelchair and ECV Rental area since we cant bring the ECV towards DTD. You can only use the rental ECV in the parks and esplanade. 

When we dropped off the ECV, we head on over to DTD. DTD was not as busy as I would have thought around 9am. We were also supposed to head on over to DCA to get FPs for WoC. But we decided to get them later after we finish breakfast. 





We walked all the way down through DTD and we passed by the Lego store and DD2 wanted to see the Disney Lego characters which she really liked.















We passed through DTD and were on our way over to the Disneyland Hotel where we will have breakfast at Goofys Kitchen. I want to thank *Sherry E* for help me choosing this character breakfast for our group since DD2 wants to meet a lot of Disney characters. And what better place to have a first character breakfast at the DLR is at Goofys Kitchen. I was originally going to go with the Plaza Inn with Minnie and Friends at DL. But the menu choice was not that a big selection from GK. My aunt told me that they wanted to eat at a character breakfast that serves a lot of different food and still have a fun time with the Disney characters. 

I havent eaten at GK in a long time since I was a kid and this was going to be a great breakfast with my aunt, her DBF and DD2. I havent been at the DLH area in a long time since I havent stayed at the DLH and havent eaten at any restaurants in a long time.

Walking on over to the DLH





Goofys Kitchen Sign 





We entered the DLH and head on over towards the check-in counter. There were quite a lot of people outside waiting to get in the restaurant and breakfast that morning. Since we have reservation, we didnt have to wait a long time to be seated. But before we were seated we got a picture with Goofy. I didnt get in the picture with them since I was taking the pictures. This is all about my aunt, DBF and DD2 so I thought that it would be better for them to have the picture without me. But later on during the trip, they told me that I should have been in the pictures with them since I am with them for the trip. They were right about that and I should have listened to them about that.






We were seated on the 2nd level and we were close to the buffet area. When we were seated we head on over to the buffet station to have breakfast. My aunt & DBF were amazed at all the different selection of food at the buffet station. There was sausage, bacon, Mickey waffles (which is nice to see) Mickey shape pancakes, hash brown, salad, fruit, cereal, etc. All the adults got at least two full plates so we wont have to eat the park until later that night which we have another surprise for DD2. DD2 didnt want to eat that morning but we told her that she had to have something or we wouldnt let her eat that day. 

While we were eating the characters came to our table and got some pictures. I was taking pictures of them the whole time during breakfast and we were hoping that Cinderella made an appearance that morning. There were a lot of different characters out greeting the guests. From the Character Meals Super Thread that I looked at before our trip and saw that there were a lot of different characters that DD2 will like.





We first met Pluto with his chef hat and apron.





We saw Dale and he is funny as ever with DD2





Next was Baloo





Our last character that we met that morning was Chip. Chip was playing with DD2.










We had breakfast for almost 1 hour that morning which was quite long. But we had a great time at GK that morning. Thank you again Sherry for your insight and knowledge about GK and it was a great character breakfast to have with DD2 and the rest of our group. It was very nice where there were a lot of different food choices then at the Plaza Inn. One day we will come back to have breakfast at GK, if I do bring back my aunt, DBF and DD2 in the future this is the place where we will have our breakfast.

When we had breakfast that day at GK, some of the Disney characters never made it to our table. DD2 was sad that she didnt see Cinderella but I knew that it was going to be a long shot if she was here that morning. We did see Snow White, Rafiki, Captain Hook,  Mad Hatter out there while they didnt make it to our table. 

After we finished eating at GK, we head on outside of the restaurant and back outside at the DLH. We told DD2 that we had a surprise for her. We didnt tell her about it or you readers of what that surprise was unless you looked at my pictures at the beginning of the trip report. 

We waited until the surprise came and she finally arrived. When DD2 turned around it was her step sister which her name is Kayla. She actually lives in SoCal and meet up with us for the trip where she will get to see her step mother. It was neat that she lives in SoCal and met up with us during the trip. She didnt meet up with us on Saturday since she was working that whole day. It was nice for her to take some of her time off and be with us during our trip. We will call her Kay during the trip report. DD2 was so excited to see her and she ran over to her and gave her a hug. She knew my aunt and this was the first time meeting her. I have talked with her in the past through my aunt DBF and it was nice to meet her that day.

Here is a picture of DD2, Kay and my aunt DBF right at the DLH when we met up





Then the five of us head on out of the DLH area and back on over to DTD. Before that I had to get a picture of the topiary of Mickey and Minnie right at the DLH Pool.





When we were back at DTD, we stopped Disney Pin Traders store to get DD2 a lanyard. I thought that it was a little too early for DD2 to get a lanyard with pins, but they told me that they wanted to start her with something. They picked out a nice pink princess lanyard with the Disney princesses which matches her jacket. I used my AP to save them some money on the purchase since it was about $15 without the AP discount. While I was at the store, I saw a very nice 

After getting the lanyard, DD2 went over to see Belle and I had to get a picture of her with the Lego Belle.





When we finished looking at the Lego Belle, we walked on down towards DTD. But before we passed by the restaurants, my aunt DBF looked at the caricature art work and she wanted to get one of DD2 with Kay. So we stopped again at another stand at DTD. This time it was a caricature of DD2 and Kay. So we waited for a while the Disney artists draw the two of them. I didnt get a picture of it and it was so amazing to see them on a caricature. 





While we were waiting we looked at the different stands around the area which had glasses, stuff animals, shirts, etc. 





After the artist was done with their picture and we paid for it which was around a $100, we walked down of DTD and over to the esplanade.

At the esplanade, we didnt get the ECV yet since we were going to DCA to get FPs for WoC and hope that we could get the 8pm blue section. I knew that we would get the first show during that time.

We went through the DCA turnstiles and just like DL, there were CMs outside the turnstiles to scan the guests tickets and taking picture of them to make sure that the ticket belongs to that guests. Kay had to get her picture of the ticket which she had a 2 day park hopper ticket. I thought that she was only going to be with us at the park for one day that was Sunday, but my aunt and DBF convinced her to get a multiday ticket since she will be staying with us at BWPPI. 

We entered DCA and at BVS. The first thing I did was getting everyones park tickets so I can walk on over towards  Grizzly River Run area to get the FP for World of Color that night for the 8pm show. This show is something that I have to see every time I am at the DLR and I knew that they will like it. Kay told me that she has never seen WoC even though she has been the parks with her family and friends. This was going to be a special night to see WoC for all four of them. While they were in DCA, I told them that they can go in the stores in BVS while I was over at GRR to get the FPs. They all went to the stores while I went on over to GRR to get the FPs.





It wasnt that busy at DCA around 11:30am which was really nice during the off season.





We head on over towards Condor Flats and on our way to get SP for WoC





I got to GRR and it was down due to refurbishment. It was 3 ¾ hours (or four hours) after the park opened at 8am and I was worried that we came late that morning to get the 8pm blue section FPs for WoC. I wanted to get the 8pm blue FPs so we can watch WoC from my favorite spot at the green fire hydrant that I have been using for years. But I also remember that my aunt had the ECV so we could be in the handicapped section. I have seen the handicapped section in the past from all different spots in the blue and yellow areas and I dont like those spots to watch WoC. But it is a good idea to try the handicapped spot and give my impression about it. 

I walked up to the CM and handed all the tickets and luckily all the FPs were in the blue section for the 8pm show. I was kind of surprised to see that we got blue FPs for the 8pm show with about 4 hours after the park opened. It just shows you during the off-season that you can still get the blue FPs even after 3 hours. But during the busy times you will most likely get the yellow FPs for the first show.





After getting the FPs at GRR, I head on back towards BVS to meet up with everyone else. 





They were in the Elias & Company store looking at the different merchandise. After meeting up with them, DD2 had something in her hand in the stroller and it was Chip and Dale stuffed animals. I asked why she was getting Chip and Dale since she had met them during breakfast at GK. I was surprised that she wanted more stuffed animals and my aunt DBF told me that she will get those for her. I didnt want to say anything to her about buying all these stuffed animals but that was her decision. 

When we got the stuffed animals at the Elias & Company store, we head on out of the park and back towards the esplanade. We had to go back out at the esplanade and get the ECV at the Stroller and ECV rental area for my aunt.





After leaving DCA and got our hand stamps, we head on over to the Stroller and Wheelchair rental area to get the ECV for my aunt. She showed the paperwork that she had got the ECV that day so we wouldnt have to pay another full rate to get the ECV.

When we got the ECV, we head on over to our next park which will be on the next update. So stay tune what we have done later that day with Kay and the rest of our group.


----------



## Sherry E

You're welcome, *Bret*!  There's no need to thank me, but I am very glad that your group had a good time at the Goofy's Kitchen breakfast!  The pictures are great!  I would have felt terrible if you had taken a chance on eating there (based on my recommendation) and everyone hated it!  Thankfully it was a success.

It's a shame that those other characters didn't make it to your table!  It sounds as if they must have been working one side of the restaurant while the characters that you all met were on your side of the restaurant.  

I think it's great that you guys had a good time despite some of the characters not coming to your table.  I can guarantee that some other folks would have probably said they had an awful time at Goofy's if even one character missed their table, let alone a few.  Sometimes the negative reviews are so extreme or so harsh that it almost doesn't even sound like the same restaurant that I have been going to for so long.  I begin to wonder if I just have really horrible taste in character meals, or if the character meals just have really good days and really bad days!

(Oh, and that last round of fireworks photos was spectacular, as always - in fact, they seem to keep getting better and better with every trip you take!)


----------



## franandaj

Looks like DD2 had some great Character meets and so glad that Goofy's kitchen was a hit.  We had a great time there when we went!  So glad you got so many awesome photos!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Those pictures of DD2 with Mickey and the other characters are just darling.  What a lovely surprise for her with her step-sister coming to visit.  Just such gorgeous memories through your pictures.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> You're welcome, *Bret*!  There's no need to thank me, but I am very glad that your group had a good time at the Goofy's Kitchen breakfast!  The pictures are great!  I would have felt terrible if you had taken a chance on eating there (based on my recommendation) and everyone hated it!  Thankfully it was a success.
> 
> It's a shame that those other characters didn't make it to your table!  It sounds as if they must have been working one side of the restaurant while the characters that you all met were on your side of the restaurant.
> 
> I think it's great that you guys had a good time despite some of the characters not coming to your table.  I can guarantee that some other folks would have probably said they had an awful time at Goofy's if even one character missed their table, let alone a few.  Sometimes the negative reviews are so extreme or so harsh that it almost doesn't even sound like the same restaurant that I have been going to for so long.  I begin to wonder if I just have really horrible taste in character meals, or if the character meals just have really good days and really bad days!
> 
> (Oh, and that last round of fireworks photos was spectacular, as always - in fact, they seem to keep getting better and better with every trip you take!)



Thank you Sherry. We all had a great time at Goofy's Kitchen breakfast. It was a good thing that I talked about it with you and checked out the Character Super Thread that made my decision a lot easier. All of the pictures were very nice and I should have gotten in some of those pictures that morning. But it was all about them. My aunt and I have talked about it and read all the different reviews about GK and the other character breakfast's at the DLR and GK was the best choice in her mind since it has more of a food selection and have a lot of different characters that will be coming to the tables. It was a success and everyone enjoyed it.

It was but it wasn't the Disney character that DD2 wanted to meet which was Cinderella. It was a long shot and hoped that she was there that morning. I would have guessed that she was at Ariel's Grotto where all the princesses are at that morning. I believe you know where we were sitting that morning. We were on the 2nd level right close to the entrance when you enter the dining area and we were close to the buffet area which was nice. It would have been nice if we were in the back area of the restaurant where most of the characters were at.

I would say the same thing that some guests would not have a great time at GK. As you know that there are some guests write harsh words on their experience at the restaurants that the food was not that good, service, etc. But as you know that you have to experience it yourself and see if it is a great experience or not. I mostly don't want to read the reviews and hear bad things about it so I won't have to eat there. But for people like you and the other DISers on the boards make the decision easily since everyone here is so kind. It would have been nice if the characters came to our table and interact with them but that is part of it and we enjoyed the food and atmosphere of eating at GK that day.

Thank you. The firework pictures are getting better and better with every trip. 




franandaj said:


> Looks like DD2 had some great Character meets and so glad that Goofy's kitchen was a hit.  We had a great time there when we went!  So glad you got so many awesome photos!



DD2 was having fun with the characters at GK. We were all glad that GK was a great experience for all of them. My aunt was happy with all the different choices to eat while DBF and DD2 were having fun interacting with the characters and I was enjoying the atmosphere and food at GK. Thank you Alison.




PrincessInOz said:


> Those pictures of DD2 with Mickey and the other characters are just darling.  What a lovely surprise for her with her step-sister coming to visit.  Just such gorgeous memories through your pictures.



DD2 was so excited to meet Mickey that morning just before the park officially opened at 8am. A lot of the good pictures with her smiling is with her step-sister and that was nice of her to come and be with us during the trip. This trip for my aunt, her DBF and DD2 just got a lot better with her joining us.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 13, 2013  Part 3*​
On our last update, we just had breakfast at Goofys Kitchen. It was a nice surprise for DD2 to be able to meet some different Disney characters when we had breakfast that morning. It was enjoyable to eat at GK since I havent ate at that restaurant in a very long time. It was worth every penny for that breakfast while my aunt and her DBF had a great time. We also met up with my aunt DBF step daughter Kay who lives in SoCal and met up with us after breakfast. DD2 was so excited to see Kay at the DLR. We head on over towards Disney California Adventure to get FPs for World of Color and we were lucky to get the blue section for the 8pm show. Now we are back at the esplanade after getting the FPs. Now we will see what we have done that afternoon with everyone here.

After we got the ECV, they all wanted to head on over to DL to do some other rides. So we head on over to the DL turnstiles. It was a little busy to get through the turnstiles at DL. DD2 was being pushed in the stroller by Kay while my aunt was using the ECV while I was talking with my aunt DBF about what we should do later that day. 

When we entered DL, DBF wanted to get a picture of her and her step daughter a picture at the MS station even though the MS station was covered up during the construction. This was a very nice picture of them together at the MS station.





The E.P. Ripley Engine #2 with the Excursion car set passing by the MS station which you barely see too often when the train passed by the station without stopping.





Just when we were about to head on over to MS, DBF mentioned to us that DD2 wanted to see Dinsey Junior-Live on Stage at DCA. I looked at the time schedule and see that there was a show about to happen. So we head on out of DL and back on over to DCA to go see the Disney Junior-Live Stage!.

We left DL and back towards the esplanade while heading on over to DL.





We were now back at DCA and we head on over to Hollywood Land to make the 12:30pm show. It was cutting it close since we just got in the park. 

When we got to the Disney Junior-Live on Stage! area, there was a long queue to get in and luckily we made it just in time to make the 12:30pm show. This was another show that I havent see in a long time and it was nice to see the show. DD2 have been watching Little Einsteins a lot and she was really enjoying the show. Most of us were just relaxing while DD2 with Kay are enjoying the show. It was a very nice show for the little kids while my aunt was resting a little bit while we were on the benches on the sides.





After the show was over and we got the ECV and stroller, DBF wanted to ride Monsters, Inc. Mike & Sulley to the Rescue since she is a big fan of Monsters Inc. So this was our next ride while we were in Hollywood Land. The day was not that bad while it was getting a little busy around Hollywood Land.





Just when we were about to head on over to Monsters Inc, DBF saw the Schmoozies quick snack stand where they sell smoothies. Her DH call  her Scmoozies a lot when they are home and she had to get a picture in front of the stand.





We head on over to Monsters Inc. Mike & Sulley to the Rescue and we parked the stroller while my aunt rode the ECV in towards the queue. This was the first time during the trip that she brought the ECV through the queue. The wait time was only 5 minutes that afternoon which was the right time for this ride. It is so surprising to see that this ride does not get a lot of people like the other rides at DCA.





Following behind everyone while we were in the queue of Monsters Inc.





Kay and DD2 waiting in the queue





When we got to the loading zone, my aunt got out of the ECV and they moved it to the end of exit area so it would be ready for us to use it. Luckily the ride vehicle for Monsters Inc. have three rows so we were able to ride in one vehicle together. I was in the back while DD2 and DBF were in the front while Kay and my aunt were together in the middle. I took a few picture during the ride and seeing how these pictures turned out. I didnt take a lot of pictures during the ride as I have thought since I was enjoying the ride as well as the others even though I have been on this ride a lot of times.

























The ride was over and we got the ECV right at the exit and DBF was so excited to go through Monsters Inc. that she really enjoyed it a lot. After getting the stroller after getting off Monsters Inc. We head on over to the back side of Hollywood Land over to A Bugs Land. DBF wanted to see Its Tough to be a Bug and it was on the other side. We didnt go back towards BVS and decided to go through the backside instead. 

When we were about to head on over to ABL, we saw the Tower of Terror and DBF wanted to go on ToT. She asked Kay and me to go with her on ToT and we went with her. Unfortunately, DD2 was not tall enough even if she was tall enough there was no way she would gone on the ToT since the ride will scare her. My aunt didnt want to go either so she didnt go on the ride and waited with DD2 until the three of us got back.






It has been a very long time since I have rode the ToT at DCA. I believed the last time I rode it was when it first opened back in 2004. It has been less than 10 years since I have rode the ToT. 

The wait time for the ToT was only 13 minutes which seems the right amount of wait time to get on thre ride. When we were through the queue, it took quite a while to get on the ride. We were in the back side of the elevator. When we went through the process of riding ToT, DBF was holding onto Kay arm so tight that she had markings after we got off the ride. I can tell that DBF was scared of riding the ToT by holding onto Kay so tight. She was screaming a lot during the ride while the drops were random. It is so fun to ride the ToT while you dont know how many drops you will get on your ride experience.

When it was over, DBF wanted to get out so quickly. Kay had markings on her arm where DBF hold on her arm so tight on the ToT. When we got out, we had to look at our picture while riding the ToT. I didnt bring my DSLR with me since it was with my aunt and DD2 so I used my iPhone to get the picture and it was nice. Well the picture didnt turn out great but it was fun to rid the ToT after not riding it over the years.  As you can tell from my picture that I was not even scared of riding the ToT which looks like I am bored.





After getting off the ToT, DBF was so glad that we were out of the ToT. Kay told my aunt everything about DBF holding on her arm so tight during the ride that she was scared. They even asked me that I didnt even flinched during the ride. We head on over to the backside of ABL and while we were walking some of them had to use the restroom. While they were using the restroom, I was talking with Kay about her a little more and we had a good conversation about her life and having a nice stepmom in DBF.





When we met up we walked on out of the main entrance of ABL. While walking on out, I saw that the Christmas lights in ABL were still up during mid January. This was very interesting to see the Christmas lights still up during mid January when the Holiday season at the DLR is over. But I didnt see the giant ornaments. So the Christmas lights were still up while the ornaments were put away.










When we left ABL, we were now heading on over to Its Tough to be A Bug so DBF would be able to see this show. She is really a big fan of the Pixar movies like Monsters Inc. and A Bugs Life.





We got our glasses and were underground to watch ITtbaB. DBF was getting excited while DD2 was a little scared of going underneath. They all tried to encourage her to be a good girl and see the show with everyone.





Everyone in the waiting area were now entering the seating area and we had to be in the back since we have the ECV. During the show, everyone except DD2 was not enjoying the show. She was covering her eyes during the show and got scared from the bugs that were coming down from the ceiling. I thought that she wanted to leave but she was brave enough to stay and watch the show with the rest of us. We were all excited for her to be able to stay and not cry during the show. 

We exited the show and now back at DCA to do our next activity. But that will be on the next post and see what we have done later that day at DCA.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Seems like a fun day to spend with everyone.  Thanks for sharing.

I don't do ToT at all.  I chalk it down to having done it for real......I once was in a lift that dropped about 6 - 10 floors before the safety catch took.


----------



## Sherry E

I don't like the bugs that come down from the ceiling in ITtbaB either!  Those spiders!  Ick!  And I don't like the feeling of the little bugs scurrying past us in the seats at the end of the show.  It's creepy!

The 3D glasses on DD2 are so big, they take up half of her face!!

I wonder why the giant Christmas lights were still up in A Bug's Land in January?  I hope they're not leaving them up year-round.  They should only be up during the holidays.  It doesn't seem like it should take too long to remove them.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Seems like a fun day to spend with everyone.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I don't do ToT at all.  I chalk it down to having done it for real......I once was in a lift that dropped about 6 - 10 floors before the safety catch took.



It was a fun day where we got to do a lot of different activities at DCA that afternoon. Thank you PiO.

I haven't done ToT in a long time at DCA. I know that my DA that goes with me to DL a lot does not like the ToT and it was nice to ride the ToT with my aunt DBF and Kay. 4 floor difference on one drop seems scary even with a safety belt. I believed during our ride experience that there was at least one drop that fell from 4 floor down.




Sherry E said:


> I don't like the bugs that come down from the ceiling in ITtbaB either!  Those spiders!  Ick!  And I don't like the feeling of the little bugs scurrying past us in the seats at the end of the show.  It's creepy!
> 
> The 3D glasses on DD2 are so big, they take up half of her face!!
> 
> I wonder why the giant Christmas lights were still up in A Bug's Land in January?  I hope they're not leaving them up year-round.  They should only be up during the holidays.  It doesn't seem like it should take too long to remove them.



DD2 was scared of the bugs coming down from the ceiling. We didn't get the bugs scurry past us in the seats since we were in the handicapped section where we were feel the bugs from our seats as well as the spray of water. The handicapped section is the only area that you will not feel those special effects. 

The 3D glasses on DD2 were big and she had to hold on them to watch the show. But she mostly close her eyes during the show.

That was very interesting to see the Christmas lights up at ABL during our trip. The ornaments were gone during our time which was no surprise. But the lights were a surprise and just as you said that they should only be up during the Holiday season at DCA not during mid January after the Holiday season was over after one week. As you know that most of the Holiday decorations at the DLR was taken down except for IASWH which runs through mid January and the snow on SB Castle will be taken down later after taking down the Holiday decorations. It was nice to see the snow on the Castle during our visit.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 13, 2013  Part 4*​
On our last update, we went back on over to Disney California Adventure to do some shows and rides. We got to watch Disney Junior Live on Stage! and Its Tough to be A Bug where DD2 and my aunt DBF had a great time watching this show. We were also able to ride Monsters Inc. and the Tower of Terror. My aunt DBF might not ride the ToT in a long time after grabbing onto Kay arm during the ride experience and gave her markings on her arm. Now lets get back to the trip report and see what we have done later that afternoon at DCA.

We just finished watching ITtbaB and while we are around that area, I had to take them on over to Cars Land which is right next to the entrance. I love going to this land ever since it has opened last summer and have I have to go to this land every time I come to the DLR. When we approached CL, all of the Holiday decorations were all taken down at CL. The only things that were still up that were part of the Holiday season at CL were the poles on the other hand side of the street lights. They were eventually taken down later on after we left SoCal and it was amazing to see the decorations during the Holiday season. 

We walked down and I told everyone about this new land at DCA. They were all impressed with the whole town which is based on the Movie Cars. It wasnt that busy at CL which was nice but most of the rides like Maters Junkyard Jamboree was about a 15 minute wait time. DBF asked me what the type of ride it is and I told her that I was like a tea cup ride. She instantly said no thank you and Im not riding it.





While walking down Cars Land, they looked at all the different buildings and now some of my party members were getting a little hungry. While we were in the area, I thought about taking them on over to the Cozy Cone Motel to get some snacks. We didnt want to eat a lot since we had breakfast at Goofys Kitchen that morning. We all ate quite a lot that morning except for Kay who came after the breakfast. So we head on over to the Cozy Cone Motel to have some snacks or semi lunch that day.





Mater was over at the front of the Cozy Cone Motel to get pictures with the guests.





While we were heading on over to the Cozy Cone Motel stands, most of the lines were not that long except for Cozy Cone 3 which is the stand that sells the Chili Cone Queso and Chicken Verde.





My aunt went on over to Cozy Cone 3 to get the Chili Cone Queso while went on over to Cozy Cone 1 to get Churro Bites and I head on over to Cozy Cone 4 to get the Pretzel Bites. DBF and DD2 went to Cozy Cone 2 to get a Soft Serve Ice Cream. They got their ice cream first so they went to find a table but the seats around the Cozy Cone Motel area were all occupied so we got one right across from Luigis Flying Tires area. Kay and I didnt have to wait that long to get the Churro Bites and Pretzel Bites while my aunt was still in the Cozy Cone 3 line to get the Chilli Cone Queso.

When we got all the food, we ate at the table. I forgot to take a picture of the food while we were eating. The only thing I have never tired at the Cozy Cone Motel was the Chili Cone Queso. It was really nice where it was just like Chili Cone Carne from a cone and it was nice. 

Kay, DD2 and my aunt DBF are having a great time with the food and at Cars Land.





After we finished eating the food at Cars Land, my aunt told us that we should go back to the room and rest up and DD2 needs to get her daily nap. So we throw away all of our garbage and put DD2 back in the stroller and my aunt driving the ECV and we head on out of the park. While we were walking, we were all talking about tonight and what to do.

On the way out of the park, it wasnt as bad as I have thought with the crowd level. It was very nice where there werent too many people during the off season in mid January. When we were just leaving Cars Land, I told them that we should come back later that night to see the land at night. With all the neon lighting on the buildings at night at CL, this would be a good opportunity to see it after we finish watching WoC.










We just left Cars Land and now entering BVS. It was quite busy at BVS with a lot of people walking in and out of the park. DD2 was sleeping in the stroller while her mom was pushing her and I was talking with my aunt and Kay about the day.










I asked them if they wanted to do a last second shopping at the stores so we wont have to carry the merchandise later that night. My aunt told us that we will do that later tonight since we still have some stuff that they bought when I got the FPs for World of Color.

A look at Oswalds store just as we left the park.





We exited DCA and now back at the esplanade. When we head on over to the Wheelchair and ECV Rental area we saw the line to get into Disneyland and it was so long that it was almost towards the support columns. I knew that when we left DCA that there were going to be a lot of people entering the park.





Even the ECV and stroller turnstiles area on the right hand side when you enter the park was crowded as well.





When we dropped off the ECV at the Wheelchair and Stroller area on the right hand side, we head on back towards BWPPI and relax until it was time to go back to the DLR at night and the surprise dinner for DD2. Even Kay doesnt even know that we have reservation for dinner that night. 

We walked on back towards BWPPI which takes us about 5-7 minutes to get from the esplanade to the hotel. Glad that we chose the BWPPI as our hotel or my aunt and her DBF would have trouble walking back to another hotel that is longer distance.

For the time that we got back, we just rested while everyone took a nap. It was nice to get a break after being at the resort since 7:30am that morning. As for my old readers that I always try to get a rest time in the middle of the afternoon so I can enjoy the nighttime shows like the fireworks or World of Color. But everyone needs a break and rest up since we will be at the park late that night until 11pm DL closes at that time. DCA will be closing at 10pm that night.

All five of us rested up for about 2 hours at the hotel and now it was time to head on back to the DLR that night. We all packed all of our stuff and I brought all my camera equipment with me including the tripod for World of Color that night. They all wore their jackets and it was going to be a cold night around in the 50s. 

We left the hotel around 5pm and it was not dark yet and we had plenty of time to get to our restaurant which we have a 6pm reservation. I am not going to tell you yet of where we are having dinner that night unless you saw my pictures or heard about it before I started the trip report. 





When we got back to the esplanade, we head on back towards the Wheelchair and Stroller rental area to pick up the ECV. Over at the DL turnstiles, it was not that long that night while most of the people were in the park or somewhere else.





After my aunt got the ECV, we went on back towards DCA. It didnt take that long to go through the turnstiles at DCA even though they do have additional CMs outside the turnstiles to scan the guests tickets to make sure that they do belongs to that person. 

We entered the park and I saw up front that the 5:15pm Pixar Parade was going on. So it was going to take some time to get on over to the restaurant since the parade was going on.





I got a picture of DBF, aunt, Kay and DD2 while we were at BVS





We went on the area around the Carthay Circle Theater and the Pixar Parade was going on. We had to wait at the end of the parade to get to our destination. I thought about going through Condor Flats and through the other side but the parade was going to be in that area when we get to Paradise Pier. So it was not worth going around so we just waited around BVS until the parade was at the end and followed it from the back.





It was quite a wait while we were at BVS and we were all talking until the parade was over. We were around by the information area right across from the CCT until the parade passed by.





Kay gave DD2 a piggy back ride while we were waiting for the parade to pass by. DD2 wanted to see the parade so Kay was nice enough to carry her and let her see the parade until it was at the end.










The parade was at the end and now we were able to walk down the path and head on over to our next destination.










When we were in Paradise Pier, we made a left hand turned and head on over to Paradise Pier.





While walking up on the bridge, everyone was amazed at Paradise Pier at night with Mickeys Fun Wheel of Doom was all light up that night.





Pacific Wharf on the other side of the bridge and you can see barely the ToT that night.





Thats it for this post and we will see what restaurant we went to that night at DCA. This was a big surprise for DD2 and Kay that night.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Bret - I always enjoy your pictures but this TR is quite different to your normal ones.  I really LOVE seeing pictures of your family and friends at DLR.  It really adds a more intimate touch to your days.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Bret - I always enjoy your pictures but this TR is quite different to your normal ones.  I really LOVE seeing pictures of your family and friends at DLR.  It really adds a more intimate touch to your days.  Thanks for sharing.



You are absolutely correct PiO that this was a different trip experience from the previous ones that I have done these last few years. As you know that I mostly go to the parks with my DA or solo (which I haven't done for quite some time). This experience with my aunt, her DBF, DD2 and Kay was a memorable one where DD2 is experience DL for the first time and with her mom, sister in law and my aunt. They all had a great time and as of today DD2 and my aunt DBF are still talking about DL and want to go back. They will tell me later on what days they want to go back. But this time they want to bring her husband and his two boys. It might be until next year if they can work something out or not.

I didn't take too many walking pictures like I do on this trip. Even though I take over 2000 pictures which more than half of them were from WoC and RDCT. This trip I will never forget in a long time where I got to experience it with a young child making her first trip to DL. They were all happy that I came along with them and they told me a lot of times that they wouldn't be able to do all those different activities without me. 

The pictures with other people make this trip report so much special. While I have been reading a lot of trip reports from other DISers, I barely do any pictures with people in my group since it is mostly me and my DA. It was nice that I came with them and to make their trip experience even better.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 13, 2013  Part 5*​
On our last update, we just got back at Disney California Adventure later that night after having fun during the morning and afternoon. All five of us are back at DCA to have dinner which we were surprising DD2 and Kay. We had to follow the Pixar Parade since we needed to head on over to the restaurant at Paradise Pier. Lets get back to the trip report. 

We just walk on over towards the bridge heading on over to Paradise Pier. Everyone was excited to see PP at night with Mickeys Fun Wheel of Doom looks very nice at night. We didnt tell DD2 and Kay where we are going for dinner. But I can tell that Kay knew but DD2 was getting excited. 

Before we head on over to the restaurant, I saw that Kay was carrying DD2 and then DBF had told me to get this picture of Kay and DBF kissing DD2 which was very nice.





While we were in the area, we told DD2 and Kay where we are eating and the restaurant that is right by Paradise Pier was Ariels Grotto. DD2 doesnt even know what this restaurant was all about and the four of us knew that this would be a restaurant that she will like a lot since she can meet the Disney Princesses. 





My aunt and I have talked about this restaurant with less than a week ago if DBF wanted to treat DD2 with another character dining experience during the trip. They told me that they want to do the Ariels Grotto for dinner so DD2 will be able to meet her favorite Disney princess Cinderella. We did get to meet her on the first day and this one was going to be great as well since she will be walking in the restaurant. I was fortunate that Ariels Grotto had some opening times with a week until the trip. It just shows you that during the off season that you can make a last second reservation and get a time that you want. When I made reservation for Goofys Kitchen I had to call it on the 60 days time where it gets harder to get later on during the reservation.

This will also be my 2nd time eating at AG. The last time I have eaten at AG was during World of Color debut during the summer of 2010. It was exciting for me to eat at AG after 2 1/2 years. It was sad that they dont offer the WoC dining package at AG. This will be a fun time for me as well of eating at AG and see all the different princesses. 

We walked inside Ariels Grotto and see that there were quite a number of families waiting to get in. Luckily I had my reservation time at 6pm and we only had to wait about 5 minutes until we were taken to the bottom of the restaurant. 

While walking down, we got to see Ariel greeting the guests. The CMs asked all of us if we wanted to get a picture with Ariel, but I again decided not to get my picture as well as my aunt. I got a picture of DD2, DBF and Kay. When we took the pictures, I saw that DD2 was not smiling with the others and Ariel. I was shocked at first that she wasnt smiling with Ariel.  I had two pictures with Ariel when we got in the restaurant and this one was the best one (not really a happy little girl).





We were seated and we were all excited to eat at AG for dinner that night. DBF told DD2 to behave after the bad pictures with Ariel. DD2 wanted to meet Cinderella first but she told her that she had to wait until she shows up. We were all looking at the menu for dinner and we chose different dishes that night and I will get to that shortly. 

While we were waiting, the first princess to make her way to our table was Princess Aurora. She greeted DD2 with a big smile and DD2 gave her a big hug. While I was on the outside of our table, I got my camera and took a picture of the two of them. At least DD2 was smiling with Princess Aurora.





When Princess Aurora left our table to meet the next group, Cinderella was now coming to our table and DD2 was so excited to see her again that she was speechless. DD2 talked with Cinderella and I had to get another picture of her with Cinderella.





Cinderella had to move on but DD2 didnt want her to leave. But she had to go to the next table to meet the next group. She was a little sad but we told her that we will see her again later on during the trip. The next princess that approached our table was Belle. DD2 started to feel better when she saw Belle. She was excited to meet Belle after Cinderella.





After Belle met DD2, our appetizer was brought to our table. It was a chilled antipasti tower. The top plate had shrimp and lobster salad, prosciutto, dried fruit pieces, manchego cheese and chefs blend of marinated olives. The middle plate had fresh fruit, baby carrots, celery sticks, string cheese and jewels of the Sea fruit gelatin. The bottom plate had mixed greens salad served with Ariels Grotto house vinaigrette.





After we dig in through the antipasti tower, Snow White showed up at our table and DD2 went on over to Snow White and gave her a hug. So I got out of my seat and I took a picture of the two of them.





Snow White moved on and we were eating from the antipasti tower. I remember the antipasti tower that I had with my DA during the WoC dining experience. It was different from the one that I had in 2010 and it was so appetizing. 

While we were eating, I took a few pictures of the light displays at the restaurant which were very neat to look at while we were waiting for our entrees.










The wall décor





Finally our entrees made it way to our table and like I do a lot when I am at sit down restaurants, I took some pictures of the food that we had that night. We all chose something different so we all shared with each other. 

I had the Santa Maria-style Tri-tip served with Cheddar-herb mash potatoes and seasonal vegetables.





Kay who was sitting right next to me had the Herb-Crusted Chicken Breast with cheddar-herb mashed potatoes and seasonal vegetables.





My aunt had the Cioppino which ad a lobster tail, scallops, sustainable fish, green-lip mussels, shrimp and Bilbao Chorizo in a Fire-roasted Tomato Broth.





DBF had the Todays Sustainable Fish served over wild rice pilaf topped with a sweet & spicy pineapple chutney with a medley of seasonal vegetables.





DD2 had the child dish which was Seasshell Pasta in a velvety cheese sauce and also fresh fruit.





The dish that everyone like the best was the Cioppino. It was nice to try all these different dishes that night which they were all nice. The Tri-tip dish was very nice and I really like the cheddar-herb mash potatoes as my side dish.

When we finished our entrees it was time for dessert and the desert was quite nice display. There was a Lava Cake, Mini Cookies, Assorted Petite Cupcakes, and a White Chocolate Conch Shell of fresh Berries. I really like the Ariel chocolate picture on the lave cake. DD2 went straight to the lava cake while we all tried the different desserts.





DD2 was happy that we had a good dinner at AG and she gave her a nice kiss on the cheek.





DBF was glad that we have done AG for dinner that night. She thanked my aunt and me for making the reservations at AG for dinner. Kay was also glad that we had dinner at AG for DD2 who enjoyed meeting the princesses. For my experience it was a memorable one where I havent experience AG with the princesses and it was very nice to do it with them.

After finishing the desserts, it was time to head on out of AG and back to do some other things that night. But before we head on out of AG, DBF wanted to get another picture of DD2 with Ariel after the first one was bad. The CMs had no problem letting DD2 get another picture of Ariel and glad that we got to do it again while DD2 was better behave the 2nd time.





After DD2 got another picture with Ariel, we head on out of AG. We got the stroller and ECV and it was already 7:25pm and was almost time for the 8pm WoC show. We were in the restaurant for almost an hour and a half which was quite long and enjoyable. So we had to head over to Paradise Pier park right across from the Little Mermaid ride so we can watch the 8pm show of WoC. 

While we were heading on over to the viewing area, I had to make a stop at one of the stores to get a Glow with the Show Ears for Kay. This was my treat for all of them since my aunt and DBF have been paying for most of the food and merchandise during our trip. I bought the ears and my aunt told me that she will be paying everything. But this time I was paying for the ears for everyone. 

So we head on over to Embarcadero Gifts shop which is right across from the Little Mermaid ride and by the viewing area. So we went on in the store to get some ears for Kay and DD2 was looking at the Little Mermaid merchandise and she found another doll that she wanted. It was a baby Ariel doll which was nice and my aunt bought the baby Ariel for DD2. My aunt and her DBF have been buying a lot of Disney dolls during the trip but I didnt want to say anything to them of how they spend their money.

When we got the merchandise, we head on over to the viewing area to get our spot for WoC. It was around 7:35pm when we got in the viewing area and luckily for us my favorite spot to watch WoC in the blue section in front of the green fire hydrant was not taken. I was so glad that there was no one taking that spot while there were some guests right close to the area. It just shows you that if you want to see the show in a fine spot with little wait time this is the spot to be. I thought that we were going to try the handicapped section since my aunt was using the ECV but the CMs told us that we can park the ECV at that spot which was very nice. 





Also the CMs told us since we were all wearing Glow with the Show Ears that we can go to the special viewing section for the guests that are wearing the GwtS Ears. I thought about trying that spot but I dont want to move from my favorite spot. So we decided to stay in the blue section right in front of the green fire hydrant. For the people that have been following my trip reports, this is my favorite spot to watch WoC and we were lucky that no one was in that area.

While we were waiting for WoC, we all got pictures together and some couples picture. I also got in the picture while one of the WoC CMs took a picture of all five of us which is one rare photos while I was in the picture.

Kay and my aunt DBF





Kay, DBF, DD2 and my aunt with the GwtS Ears on. The ears for DD2 were a little big but she really like them.





DD2 looked very nice and warmth with her baby Ariel





DD2 and Kay while sitting on the ECV. With the ECV we had another area that we marked right at the railing in the blue section. 





Here is our picture of all five of us together





We were waiting in the blue section until it was time for the 8pm WoC show. We were able to get a fine spot with no one in front of us which is important so everyone is seeing WoC for the first time including Kay who has not seen the show in person yet.

Thats it for this post and I will have more from Paradise Pier and for the 8pm World of Color show.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I had a suspicion that you headed to Ariel's for dinner.  Great pictures with the princesses.  That's a fantastic collection.....and I love the food porn.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ACDSNY

Another nice set of pics of your friends and family.  The food at AG looks good, I haven't been there since it switched over to a character meal.


----------



## Markie Mouse

Great TR so far.   As a long time lurker and occasional poster, just wanted to compliment you on fantastic photos.  I know last time I asked you way back when, you had a d90?  What are you using now, because your low light pics are sharp and detailed.  Did you just buy a better lens?  Either way, beautiful pictures.  And thanks for selling me on the Ariels Grotto,  I think I will surprise my daughter and wife and make reservations with out them knowing. Is it extra for the WOC seating?


----------



## franandaj

Sounds like a great day was had by all.  I'm sure you will close it out properly with WoC!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> I had a suspicion that you headed to Ariel's for dinner.  Great pictures with the princesses.  That's a fantastic collection.....and I love the food porn.  Thanks for sharing.



I knew that you can tell that we were heading on over to Ariel's Grotto for the character dining where it was going to be perfect for DD2. Before we made the reservations with a week to go to the trip, my aunt had second thoughts of doing a character dining at night for DD2. But when we talked about it with her DBF, it was an easy decision for them to have dinner at AG so DD2 can meet the princesses. This was another way to see the princesses so we wouldn't have to spend a lot of time in the queue in the elevated area right by IASW.

The pictures with DD2 and the princesses were good. The only bad one was at the beginning with Ariel where DD2 was not smiling at the camera. At least she did better later on when we did another picture of her with Ariel. 

All of the food porn at AG was nice. At least the tri-tip dish that I had was better this time than I had the same thing back in 2010. The food porn at AG looks completely different then from the 2010 experience. Everyone like the Cioppino the most out of all the four main entrees that we had.

Thank you PiO.




ACDSNY said:


> Another nice set of pics of your friends and family.  The food at AG looks good, I haven't been there since it switched over to a character meal.



Thank you Angela. The food was very nice and appetizing. The dining experience is completely different when the World of Color dining experience was there.




Markie Mouse said:


> Great TR so far.   As a long time lurker and occasional poster, just wanted to compliment you on fantastic photos.  I know last time I asked you way back when, you had a d90?  What are you using now, because your low light pics are sharp and detailed.  Did you just buy a better lens?  Either way, beautiful pictures.  And thanks for selling me on the Ariels Grotto,  I think I will surprise my daughter and wife and make reservations with out them knowing. Is it extra for the WOC seating?



Thank you Mark. This was a fun trip report where I got to experience it with my aunt, her DBF and DD2. They all had a great time and glad that we did this trip in mid January. This was the only time that my aunt DBF can get off work and it was during the slow season where it wasn't that crowded as I have originally thought. 

I did tell you a while ago that had a DSLR. It wasn't the D90 it was the D60. In 2011, I sold my D60 and upgraded to the D5100. I was so excited to buy the D5100 and the pictures were even better with this camera. Nikon just released the new D5200 and I might consider getting that one or the Nikon D7100. Just got to wait until the price drops since they are quite high. I also bought a Nikkor 35mm lens for my camera and it is for the dark rides and nighttime shows.

Glad that you will doing AG for your wife and daughter. I bet that your daughter will be happy to have dinner at AG during your trip. My aunt, her DBF and I were glad that dining at AG was a great success for DD2 and Kay. AG does not do the World of Color dining experience anymore ever since the Carthay Circle Restaurant have opened. The only way to do the WoC dining experience is at the Carthay Circle Restaurant and the Wine Country Trattoria restaurant. You can look on this site: WoC Reserved Viewing (Dining Package) at Carthay Circle Restaurant or Wine Country Tratorria which will tell you everything about the dining package for WoC. It doesn't say about the CCR but I was told by the CM when I ate at that restaurant during my November trip is that each person must order one entree and either one appetizer or one dessert to get the WoC reserved Viewing pass. The value was something close to over $40 a person to get a WoC reserved Viewing pass.




franandaj said:


> Sounds like a great day was had by all.  I'm sure you will close it out properly with WoC!



It was a great day and glad that everyone had a great time at the DLR. You will wait and see if we finished with WoC or something else that night on these upcoming posts later on.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 13, 2013  Part 6*​
On our last update, we had dinner at Ariels Grotto where we surprised DD2 and Kay. DD2 didnt know about this nor did Kay where we had dinner that night at AG. At the beginning when we entered AG, she did a good picture with Ariel. But when we were seated she was happy to be here and meet all the different princesses that night. It was also fun to have dinner that night where I havent eaten at AG since 2010. After we finished dinner, we were able to get my usual spot for the 8pm World of Color show in front of the blue fire hydrant. I was glad that we were able to get my spot with 30 minutes to go till the show started. 

All five of us are now ready and to watch the 8pm World of Color show at my favorite spot in the blue section right in front of the green fire hydrant. I was glad that the spot wasnt taken and everyone was getting excited to see WoC. We could have gone in the Glow with the Show Ears area for World of Color since everyone in our group had the ears but I like our spot since I knew there would be some people already in that area and got a spot.

My aunt was sitting in the ECV while I was behind her videotaping the show. She had DD2 in her lap so she would be able to see the show and my aunt DBF and Kay were on the railings to see the show. I used my video camera on the tripod to tape the show for them and I had DSLR camera in my hand so I can take pictures. We had our GwtS Ears on all synch up together and I told them that these ears interact with the show and told them to look at the other guests with the ears to see how the ears synch with the color during each scene.

For the past readers on my trip report, you have seen a lot of pictures from World of Color that I have taken. World of Color is one of my favorite nighttime shows when I visit any Disney park. Ever since it debut in 2010, I have seen this show over fifteen times and counting and they have all been fun to see every night at Paradise Pier. The show is mostly the same with a few new additions to the show over the past years.  I wrote on my WDW trip report when my aunt and I saw Illuminations at EPCOT with our family members and I still say this to this day ever since I have seen World of Color. Which show is better? World of Color or Illuminations as the best water nighttime show I have ever seen? I still have trouble of what show I really like the most. I love seeing World of Color with the color fountains and projected images on the water screen. I like seeing Illuminations with the fireworks and the LCD globe spinning in the center of World Showcase Lagoon. This is a difficult decision over these last few years with these two amazing shows. 






Here are pictures from World of Color on Sunday night. I used the 18-55mm lens instead of the 35mm lens since I can zoom in with that lens. For the setting that I have used that night was the exposure at 1/40, aperture at f/5.3 and the ISO at 1600. I used the local length at different positions during the show.





As when the show started, my aunt, her DBF, Kay and DD2 were all amazed at the beginning of the show and knew that this was going to be a great show to watch. I didnt want to show them any video of WoC before our trip but my aunt told me to show a little clip of it to her DBF and DD2 to see what the show was all about.

The quote from Walt Disney which says Every child is blessed with a vivid imagination























































The Little Mermaid portion of the show while singing Part of Your World













































Thats it for this post and I will have more from World of Color from that night.


----------



## ACDSNY

Another great update, you WOC shots are wonderful!


----------



## Markie Mouse

Nice shots!  The WOC ones turned out sharp.  I assume you were using a tripod?   Which 35mm lens?  f1.8? f2? or is it the f1.4?  But nice choice with the Nikon D5100,  same sensor as my Sony NEX 5N believe it or not.  But I believe Nikon has better glass.


----------



## PrincessInOz

lovely shots from WoC.  Looking forward to more.


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> Another great update, you WOC shots are wonderful!



Thank you Angela. The WoC pictures are getting better and better.




Markie Mouse said:


> Nice shots!  The WOC ones turned out sharp.  I assume you were using a tripod?   Which 35mm lens?  f1.8? f2? or is it the f1.4?  But nice choice with the Nikon D5100,  same sensor as my Sony NEX 5N believe it or not.  But I believe Nikon has better glass.



Thank you Mark. These pictures turned out really well. I didn't use the tripod for my DSLR camera since I had my Sony camcorder on the tripod while I was holding my DSLR in my hands during WoC. I have the AF-S DX Nikkor 35mm f/1.8G lens.




PrincessInOz said:


> lovely shots from WoC.  Looking forward to more.



Thank you PiO.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 13, 2013  Part 7*​
On our last update, were in our favorite spot to watch the 8pm World of Color show at Disney California Adventure. I have seen World of Color a lot of times ever since it debut in 2010. This is everyones first time seeing the show and they were all excited to see it that night. We had our Glow with the Show Ears on during the show and they were synching with the show with different colors on the ears. Now we are part in the show and back to the trip report.

Back to the show where we just watching the Little Mermaid scene and now to the next scene during World of Color.

Now it was the Under the Sea portion of the show with Sebastian.























































The next portion of the show was Finding Nemo.





There is Squirt





Dora and Marlin















The next scene was the Pines from Rome segment from Fantasia 2000.










The WALL-E portion of the show










WALL-E and Eve

























Thats it for this post and I will have more from World of Color from that night.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 13, 2013  Part 8*​
The next scene during World of Color was the Toy Story scene in Andys room with Woody and Buzz Lightyear.






























The Squeeze Toy Alien on the California Screamin inversion 





Carl Fredricksons house from the movie Up















I love the Mickey shape balloon after seeing the house.





The next scene during WoC was Aladdin with Al and Jasmine performing A Whole New World song.








































Now Genie adruptly appears and takes control of the show by performing Friend Like Me during the movie Aladdin.






























Thats it for this post and I will have more from World of Color from that night.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Thanks Bret.  Are you happier with this set of pictures from WoC?


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Thanks Bret.  Are you happier with this set of pictures from WoC?



I was satisfy with these pictures that I took during the January trip. 

After being away yesterday after being sick, it is time to get back to the next update.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 13, 2013  Part 9*​
Back with Genie performing Friend Like Me during the movie Aladdin.

























Applaud





The next scene during the show was the Brave segment with Merida and her family appears intermittently as Touch the Sky and Remember to Smile songs are playing during the show.

























































































Thats it for this post and I will have more from World of Color from that night.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Hope you're feeling better.  Looking forward to more WoC.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Hope you're feeling better.  Looking forward to more WoC.



Thank you PiO. I just have been sick these last few days and it still hasn't got any better. 

The next update will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 13, 2013  Part 10*​
Back with more pictures from World of Color and during the Brave segment of the show.




















After the Brave segment of WoC, now the Spring Sprite from Fantasia 2000 appears



































Now is the Pocahontas scene which the song during the show was Just Around the Riverbed. 








































Pocahontas and John Smith with Colors of the Wind playing
























Thats it for this post and I will have more from World of Color from that night.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Hope you feel better Bret.  

I love the WoC shots and am looking forward to more.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 13, 2013  Part 11*​
After the Pocahontas scene, we are now seeing Heimlich from A Bugs Life.

























The next scene is Jack Sparrow from Pirates of the Caribbean















The pyrotechnics were going on during the PotC scene.

























I love this during the PotC scene with Jack Sparrow saying Did everyone see that because I will not be doing that again. That was during the scene of PotC: On Stranger Tides.










Lion King scene 

























During the scene during Mufasas death, DD2 was scared and grabbed onto my aunt so tight that she told her that it was not that scary. 




Thats it for this post and I will have more from World of Color from that night.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 13, 2013  Part 12*​
We are now during the scene of the death of Mufasa and now the song called So Cloase from the movie Enchanted is playing.





Bambi and Flower scene





Dumbo scene





Rapunzel and Flynn 





Lady and the Tramp scene





Princess Tiana and Prince Naveen





Belle and the Beast scene










Snow White and the Prince scene





Aurora and Eric scene





Back with Tiana and Naveen





Cinderella scene where DD2 was so excited to see during the show. Well actually she was excited to see all the princesses during this part of the show.























































Sebastian 





Dora and Marlin





Thats it for this post and I will have more from World of Color from that night.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 13, 2013  Part 13*​
Wall-E scene





Buzz & Woody





Jasmine and Aladdin





Genie





Spring Sprite





Pocahontas

























Cant forget about that mouse



































After the show was over, everyone was so amazed by the show. My aunt DBF was so glad that we got to see WoC that night and she was amazed with the fountains projecting on the water. I asked her later on which nighttime show she really like during the trip and she really like RDCT a lot over WoC. She was talking to DD2 if she had a great time watching the show. There were times when DD2 was scared during the show from the PotC scene and the Lion King scene. But she really enjoyed the show for a 2 ½ year old child. My aunt was so amazed with this show and we talked about this show and Illuminations at EPCOT. I asked her which show she liked out of those two and she was also undecided of which show was better. Kay had a fun time watching WoC. As always for me when I watch this show it is so exciting to watch every time I go to the DLR and have to see this show. There were only a few times ever since the show debut that I have never seen it. For only a 30 minute wait at my favorite spot in the blue section right in front of the green fire hydrant was well worth it for the time we waited and the location where they could see the show with no problem. Glad that we didnt have to come early for a spot in the handicapped section and were able to park the ECV right at that spot. 

When we packed all the stuff in the ECV and stroller, all the guests were leaving the viewing area so the 2nd group for the 9:15pm WoC show can take that spot. While we were about to head on out with the other guests, we were right by The Little Mermaid: Ariels Undersea Adventure ride and the wait time was short so we head on over to that ride. So we head on over to that ride. We parked the stroller and my aunt rode the ECV towards the loading station. 

The wait time for getting on TLMAUA was only 5 minutes which was a walk-on. We were moved to the back part of the loading area right at the exit area for the handicapped guests. We were loaded in the clamshells and on the ride. 

I will have pictures from TLMAUA ride on the next post.


----------



## franandaj

Wow! Awesome pictures from WoC!!!!!

Thanks for sharing. I haven't seen the show in a while.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I agree.  Great shots of WoC.  I always seem to tear up a little when I hear the opening strains of music for that show.  I love reliving it through your lens.


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> Wow! Awesome pictures from WoC!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I haven't seen the show in a while.



Thank you Alison.




PrincessInOz said:


> I agree.  Great shots of WoC.  I always seem to tear up a little when I hear the opening strains of music for that show.  I love reliving it through your lens.



Thank you PiO. I can listen to the end of WoC every time.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2 – January 13, 2013 – Part 14*​
We left off watching the 8pm World of Color and everyone really enjoyed the show a lot. For only a 30 minute wait at my favorite spot in the blue section went really well for all of us. Now we just left the Paradise Pier viewing area and now are on the Little Mermaid: Ariel’s Undersea Adventure. After a great show, it was a good idea to go on TLMAUA while the wait time was less than 5 minutes to get on the ride. 

We were in the clamshells riding TLMAUA and I was in one of the clamshells alone while everyone else was in a clamshell with someone. I believe my aunt was with Kay while my aunt DBF was with DD2 in one of them. I used my camera to take pictures during the ride. Some of the pictures that I took that day were really bad and these were not as great as the WDW trip where we got to ride the Under the Sea: Journey of the Little Mermaid ride where both names of these rides are different. Here is the link of the pictures from the MK version of the Little Mermaid ride when I rode it back in October of last year before it was open to the public: [post=46949932]Under the Sea: Journey of the Little Mermaid pictures[/post] Just like the DCA and MK version which are the same and the only difference between the two is the outside building which the MK is so dramatic with Prince Eric’s castle.

Here are pictures from TLMAUA that night. I used the 35mm lens for the dark rides since it was perfect for the low light areas of the ride.






Scuttle at the beginning of the ride which was blurry










Ariel and you can see Sebastian in the background

























Ariel




















Flotsam and Jetsam





Ursula AA is great every time I see it





Ariel transforming to a human





Eric and Ariel about to kiss










The gigantic Ursula in the background 





The kissing scene of Ariel and Eric





The finale of the ride which all the sea creatures along with King Triton















Ariel and Eric





Can’t forget about Scuttle at the end of the ride





When the ride was over, we got out of the clamshells and picked up the ECV at the loading area while it was nice to have the ECV right at the loading area. We were outside and got the stroller. We will get to see what we have done later that night on the next post.


----------



## ACDSNY

Brett, your pics are wonderful.


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> Brett, your pics are wonderful.



Thank you Angela. 


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 13, 2013  Part 15*​
We left went on the Little Mermaid: Ariels Undersea Adventure at Paradise Pier after watching the 8pm World of Color show. Everyone had a great time riding the LMAUA ride and it was a good idea to ride it while we watching WoC that night and it was going to be busy when we left PP viewing area. Now we just finished the ride and now back outside of PP.

We got outside of the LMAUA and now back at PP. When we looked towards Grizzly River Run ride, the 8:45pm Remember Dreams Come True fireworks were running during that time. So we watched RDCT right by the side of the LMAUA. Everyone except for Kay watched RDCT fireworks the other night and everyone knows that watching the fireworks without the music is completely different. 










We didnt stay too long and we head on over to our next destination. While we were watching RDCT, we talked about what else to do before we left DCA that night. The park was going to be open for just one more hour at 10pm while Disneyland will close at 11pm. My aunt DBF asked if we can see Turtle Talk with Crush at the Animation Building in Hollywood Land. It was really close to the time when the park closes at 10pm and I just went along with them and we head on over to Hollywood Land to see Turtle Talk with Crush.

We were walking on over to Hollywood Land going down in that direction it was nice and quiet that night while most of the 2nd group of guests at PP for the 2nd show of WoC. I thought about taking them to Cars Land to see all the neon lights. But we looked at it while walking down on over to Buena Vista Street. They were all amazed by Cars Land at night as when they saw it during the afternoon.





We skipped going towards CL while we head on over to Hollywood Land. While we were just about to enter BVS, RDCT was still going on and I can tell that it was about to end. So we waited around BVS to watch the rest of RDCT.










After RDCT was over at DL, we now head on over to Hollywood Land it was quiet that night. We walked on over to the Animation Building to see Turtle Talk with Crush. When we entered the building, we had to wait for 10 minutes until the next show started. So we used that time to rest and relax until it was time for the show. It was almost around 9:30pm when the show started which was the last one for the night. So we were fortunate to see the last show that night of Turtle Talk with Crush.





The show for Turtle Talk with Crush is now letting people enter the room and we followed them as the last group of the night to watch Turtle Talk with Crush. When we entered the room, there were a few people and not even 1/3 was filled in the room. So it was a semi-private show that night. DD2 was able to talk to Crush that show. She asked him a funny question to Crush which was Do you live in a zoo? Crush responded What is a zoo? We were all LOL about that question to Crush and DD2 said That is where you live? It was a funny question to ask Crush and she was so excited to talk to him that night. 

After the show was over, we picked up the stroller in the Animation Building and head on out. While we were outside, they needed to use the restroom so I waited for them outside and took some random pictures while I was waiting for them. 





The Mad T Party was going on over on the other side of Hollywood Land










Award Wieners










The window display at the Off the Page store





Plants right by the area





After everyone used the restroom, we started to head on out of the park since it was about to close around 10pm and we sued that time to head on over to Disneyland to go on one more ride that night. I had to take them back on Its a Small World Holiday at night while the lights are amazing to see at night. We got to see it the other during the day and this time we plan on riding it that night.

While walking on out, the 2nd show of WoC was almost over and it was a good thing that we left before the crowds exited DCA and back towards the esplanade.





We walked on out of DCA and back on over to the esplanade to go to DL. Luckily the turnstiles entering DL that night was not that long but when we got close to the turnstiles there were CMs out at the turnstiles to scan the guest tickets. Even that late at night when the park is about to close they have the CMs checking the tickets to make sure that it belongs to that person. DL is really taking this so seriously even at night when the park is about to close in an hour.





When we entered DL, we walked on over towards FL to go on IASWH. While walking on MS, it was not that crowded that night while most of the guests have left the park or on some rides.










Now we were on over towards the Hub and walking towards IASW Plaza










While we were in front of Sleeping Beauty Castle, I told them that we should get a picture together just like we did earlier at the WoC viewing area before the show started. Everyone was in the picture which was great that we were all in the picture. This is only the 2nd group picture that we had during the whole trip while most of them were a couple or three while I was taking most of the pictures.





After getting the picture, we head on through SB Castle and over towards IASW Plaza. While we were walking on down towards IASW Plaza, DD2 wanted to ride King Arthurs Carousel before we head on over towards IASWH. DD2 is a big fan of carousels back in Sacramento where there is one at the Sacramento City Zoo. So she rode KAC with Kay while the three of us relaxed until they are done. 

When Kay and DD2 finished riding KAC, we head on over towards IASWH to go on the ride that night. While walking down IASW Plaza, all the lights are on just like during the Holiday season. 





When we got to IASWH, some of them had to use the restroom again so we stopped right by the Fantasyland Theater which is being transformed into the new Mickey and Magical Map. I didnt have to use the restroom so I was taking pictures while talking with Kay about the whole day. It was really nice of Kay to spend her days with us while it was DD2 first trip to DL.










Did some one touch colors on IASWH of red





Green





Thats it for this post and I will have more form IASWH later that night.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great pictures Bret!  Love the Little Mermaid ones.  I hope you're happy with this set?


Looks like a great day.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret -*

Not only are your fireworks shots getting better and better with each trip, but your exterior IASW Holiday shots are too!  The IASWH photos above are so crisp and clear.  

It's only March, and I generally don't start to really get impatient for the holiday season to get here until summer or so, but seeing your IASWH photos makes me anxious for November and December to roll around!  Now I want to fast forward to the holidays because I can't wait to see the beautiful IASWH facade lit up in color again. 

Here is a side note that I thought you'd find interesting: 

When looking at the complete list of names of DIS'ers who have replied/posted in my TR thread and how many posts each person has in the thread, I noticed that you are near the top of the list!  Not counting myself (because it's my thread, so obviously I would have the most posts), *Michele/kaoden39* is at the top with the most replies, and *Bumbershoot/Molly* is right under her...and then it's you!  *You* have 204 posts in my thread!

So then I came over to your TR thread - this one - to see who was at the top of your list of DIS'ers who have commented, and *TK/tksbaskets* is #1 (after you)!   TK is leading the pack!

Of course, I noticed that I only had something like 76 posts in your thread, so I have to fix that and start commenting more often!  I have to catch up!

(By the way, in case anyone out there is interested in checking the complete list of everyone who has posted in their threads and how many replies each person gave, you can find it by looking under the "Replies" column on the main page, clicking on the number you see to the right of your thread title - and a menu will pop up with the list!  It's kind of fascinating to see who has posted in the threads that have been going on for a long time, and how many replies they made - because a lot of people come and go over time and then disappear forever.  I was looking at the lists, saying "I forgot she/he posted!  Whatever happened to her/him?" about a lot of people who have disappeared!)


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Great pictures Bret!  Love the Little Mermaid ones.  I hope you're happy with this set?
> 
> 
> Looks like a great day.  Thanks for sharing.



Thank you PiO. When I looked at these pictures and the one's from the WDW trip I thought the MK pictures from the Little Mermaid were a little better than the January trip. What do you think of the pictures from those trips? I was satisfy with them that they didn't turn out as bad as I have thought except for the beginning of the ride.




Sherry E said:


> *Bret -*
> 
> Not only are your fireworks shots getting better and better with each trip, but your exterior IASW Holiday shots are too!  The IASWH photos above are so crisp and clear.
> 
> It's only March, and I generally don't start to really get impatient for the holiday season to get here until summer or so, but seeing your IASWH photos makes me anxious for November and December to roll around!  Now I want to fast forward to the holidays because I can't wait to see the beautiful IASWH facade lit up in color again.
> 
> Here is a side note that I thought you'd find interesting:
> 
> When looking at the complete list of names of DIS'ers who have replied/posted in my TR thread and how many posts each person has in the thread, I noticed that you are near the top of the list!  Not counting myself (because it's my thread, so obviously I would have the most posts), *Michele/kaoden39* is at the top with the most replies, and *Bumbershoot/Molly* is right under her...and then it's you!  *You* have 204 posts in my thread!
> 
> So then I came over to your TR thread - this one - to see who was at the top of your list of DIS'ers who have commented, and *TK/tksbaskets* is #1 (after you)!   TK is leading the pack!
> 
> Of course, I noticed that I only had something like 76 posts in your thread, so I have to fix that and start commenting more often!  I have to catch up!



Thank you Sherry. The pictures are getting better and better with each trip. I have learned a lot of picture taking these last few years. I have to thank PrincessInOz a lot for helping me with the settings on my DSLR and making them better. I still have a lot to learn of taking pictures and hope that they will be as good in the future. The IASWH photos that night were really good and glad that we rode it that night and got some pictures.

Just like you Sherry, I want to get to the Holiday season and do all the stuff that I missed during my November trip (food porn at DCA, merchandise, etc.). When you see pictures of IASWH is nice but you know that you must see it in person to experience it's beauty during the Holiday season.

I have been following and writing posts on your thread for years and they have all been great. I can't believe I did 204 posts on your thread. 

*TK* has the most posts on my thread and I haven't seen her post lately during these last two trip reports. When I look at all my posts, I have over 1,300 posts which is almost half of the thread. 

I do appreciate you following along my trip reports Sherry and this thread might be only up for maybe one more year with all these trip reports since I am about 1,000 more posts left until this thread is closed.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 13, 2013  Part 16*​
We left off going back to Disneyland that night after being at Disney California Adventure for most of the night of seeing World of Color and going on the Little Mermaid: Ariels Undersea Adventure and watching Turtle Talk with Crush. Now we made our way back to DL that night to go on one more ride until the park closes at 11pm.

While everyone is using the restroom right by the Fantasyland Theater, Kay and I were talking about the whole trip where we are all having a great time. We talked about each other and it was a nice conversation to have where I have talked to her before on the phone and never met in person. I was getting some pictures of Its a Small World Holiday while we were waiting for the others.

Just yellow in the picture where you can barely see it





After we all met up, we head on over to IASWH and ride it that night. I havent rode IASWH at night in a long time since the wait time can be upwards to 20+ minutes. It is the best time to ride IASWH at night when the lights are on at night. 

We parked the ECV and stroller on the side and luckily there wasnt anyone in the queue while it was a walk-on at that time. We were all excited to see the wait time short that night. But before we went on the ride, Kay, my aunt and her DBF wanted to get a picture of the three of them together in front of IASWH. When I took the picture of them, it was kind of off and I had to take a couple of times until I just told them that we should go on the ride. When I looked at the settings later, it was completely off so this was the best picture I got of them that night.





A couple of picture while we were in the queue waiting for the boat and IASWH looks so great at night with the lights on during mid January after the Holiday season.










We board our boat and now on the ride. Here are pictures from IASWH that night. My aunt, Kay and DD2 were up front while my aunt DBF and I were behind them. Kay has rode IASWH before and she was glad to ride it with DD2.










Since most of the pictures are the same from the first day, I will be showing a few pictures from this ride. When I looked at the pictures during the ride, they were a little bright and blurry from Saturdays pictures. I knew that these pictures were not as good as the last ones.































































































We were back at the loading dock and exited the boat. It was around 10:40pm when we got off IASWH and it was time to head on out of the park and rest up that night. But before we left the park, we had to stop somewhere before we left. I will tell you on the next update so stay tuned for the next update that night.


----------



## franandaj

Your WoC pictures are awesome.  I can't believe how many different scenes that you capture!


----------



## PrincessInOz

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you PiO. When I looked at these pictures and the one's from the WDW trip I thought the MK pictures from the Little Mermaid were a little better than the January trip. What do you think of the pictures from those trips? I was satisfy with them that they didn't turn out as bad as I have thought except for the beginning of the ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sherry. The pictures are getting better and better with each trip. I have learned a lot of picture taking these last few years. I have to thank PrincessInOz a lot for helping me with the settings on my DSLR and making them better. I still have a lot to learn of taking pictures and hope that they will be as good in the future. The IASWH photos that night were really good and glad that we rode it that night and got some pictures.




Bret - I love to see your pictures and I think that your dark ride and night time photography on this trip is excellent.  I love the ones you took of IaSM.

I'm touched that you're thanking me and if I've helped provide you pointers, remember that you are ultimately the photographer.  
And if I've helped....I'm glad.  I consider it my way of paying it forward.  I have to thank the photographers on the DisPhotoboard for helping me with my photography when I first picked up a camera.  It would be remiss of me not to do the same.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Sherry. The pictures are getting better and better with each trip. I have learned a lot of picture taking these last few years. I have to thank PrincessInOz a lot for helping me with the settings on my DSLR and making them better. I still have a lot to learn of taking pictures and hope that they will be as good in the future. The IASWH photos that night were really good and glad that we rode it that night and got some pictures.
> 
> Just like you Sherry, I want to get to the Holiday season and do all the stuff that I missed during my November trip (food porn at DCA, merchandise, etc.). When you see pictures of IASWH is nice but you know that you must see it in person to experience it's beauty during the Holiday season.
> 
> I have been following and writing posts on your thread for years and they have all been great. I can't believe I did 204 posts on your thread.
> 
> *TK* has the most posts on my thread and I haven't seen her post lately during these last two trip reports. When I look at all my posts, I have over 1,300 posts which is almost half of the thread.
> 
> I do appreciate you following along my trip reports Sherry and this thread might be only up for maybe one more year with all these trip reports since I am about 1,000 more posts left until this thread is closed.
> 
> 
> The next post will be up shortly.



*Bret -*

I'm not even sure if this thread has a full year left before hitting Page 250.  You take a lot of photos.  You post a lot of photos in this thread.  Plus, you go to DLR quite often throughout the year.  And then you have to account for any sudden waves of activity - you know, where lurkers or other people suddenly come out of the woodwork and start posting a lot.  The pages may be used up faster than you think.

You would take good photos even with a point & shoot, Bret, because you're a good photographer!  Remember, the equipment you use to take photos is just equipment, and it's just a part of the whole package.  Sure, your DSLR and using the proper settings make the night shots come out more crisp and clear and they look amazing!  But, for the most part, to start out with you have to have a good eye or vision for what would make an interesting photo, and then everything else follows.

Just the other day I reposted/shared a photo that deejdigsdis took in the Picture of the Day thread (and you should post more photos in the POTD thread, by the way) and I told everyone that I didn't want her photo to get overlooked because it is fantastic.  She took that photo with a simple, basic point and shoot, and yet the photo tells a story, evokes emotion, sets a mood, etc.  Deej has had some good photo ideas.  I've had some halfway decent photo ideas here and there, every now and then (if I do say so myself!).  And I've seen some awesome point and shoot photos taken by others on the board, just as I've seen awesome DSLR photos taken by others on the board. 

So, the bottom line is, if the eye and vision for photo ideas is there to begin with, the type of equipment or settings you use will just help you execute that vision better.


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> Your WoC pictures are awesome.  I can't believe how many different scenes that you capture!



Thank you Alison. There were a lot of different scenes of the show that I have taken. I must took at least over 800 pictures of WoC that night.




PrincessInOz said:


> Bret - I love to see your pictures and I think that your dark ride and night time photography on this trip is excellent.  I love the ones you took of IaSM.
> 
> I'm touched that you're thanking me and if I've helped provide you pointers, remember that you are ultimately the photographer.
> And if I've helped....I'm glad.  I consider it my way of paying it forward.  I have to thank the photographers on the DisPhotoboard for helping me with my photography when I first picked up a camera.  It would be remiss of me not to do the same.



Thank you PiO. The pictures are getting better and better with all the settings that you have mention to me when I go on these trips. The IASWH were nice on the outside while some of the ride shots on that night were not that good since I didn't show them all. But you can look at them on my flickr account. 

After seeing all these wonderful pictures on the threads, I want to take great pictures like you, KCMike, etc. and look at them while I am on my CPU and think about those great times during the trip. The videotaping is great where I do a lot of videotaping for the nighttime shows. But taking pictures is even better where I like to show other people like the DISers and see what the park looks like during new changes. 





Sherry E said:


> *Bret -*
> 
> I'm not even sure if this thread has a full year left before hitting Page 250.  You take a lot of photos.  You post a lot of photos in this thread.  Plus, you go to DLR quite often throughout the year.  And then you have to account for any sudden waves of activity - you know, where lurkers or other people suddenly come out of the woodwork and start posting a lot.  The pages may be used up faster than you think.
> 
> You would take good photos even with a point & shoot, Bret, because you're a good photographer!  Remember, the equipment you use to take photos is just equipment, and it's just a part of the whole package.  Sure, your DSLR and using the proper settings make the night shots come out more crisp and clear and they look amazing!  But, for the most part, to start out with you have to have a good eye or vision for what would make an interesting photo, and then everything else follows.
> 
> Just the other day I reposted/shared a photo that deejdigsdis took in the Picture of the Day thread (and you should post more photos in the POTD thread, by the way) and I told everyone that I didn't want her photo to get overlooked because it is fantastic.  She took that photo with a simple, basic point and shoot, and yet the photo tells a story, evokes emotion, sets a mood, etc.  Deej has had some good photo ideas.  I've had some halfway decent photo ideas here and there, every now and then (if I do say so myself!).  And I've seen some awesome point and shoot photos taken by others on the board, just as I've seen awesome DSLR photos taken by others on the board.
> 
> So, the bottom line is, if the eye and vision for photo ideas is there to begin with, the type of equipment or settings you use will just help you execute that vision better.



I can see that happening where this thread will be done shortly in less than a year with all the trips that I have been doing. But this year is going to be a quiet one where I will be less trips. I still have the May trip where my DA and I will be going to the Walt Disney Studios in Burbank for the D23 WD Studios and Archives Tour, I will be there in August for the D23 Expo which I have been to all of them and of course the Holiday trip which will be in November (as you know that I would prefer December over November but with basketball, i have to go with November). 

It has been awhile since I have used a point and shoot camera at the park. The only thing that would come close to it is my iPhone 5 where I have taken a few pictures with it. I do appreciate it Sherry. I remember those words really well where the equipment is just equipment where the pictures turned out really well is by the photographer. With all that experience I have learned a lot of photography over the years I have taken pictures.

I haven't posted on the POTD thread since I am working and all of my updates have been at night where I finally get some free time. I will remind myself to post some pictures on that thread. Deej does take great pictures and I have learned a lot from her pictures of the different scenes where we don't see too much. She has a really good eye and getting the most out of her pictures. The same thing for you too with all those pictures during the Holiday season where you find really interesting things to take.

Thank you Sherry for the words.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  January 13, 2013  Part 17*​
We left off riding Its a Small World Holiday at night after being at Disney California most of the day. It was great to ride IASWH at night with all the Holiday lights on during our trip. Everyone had a great time riding IASWH again that day and now we are just about done for the night after a great day. Lets get back to the last part of the night.

After getting back to the IASWH loading dock and exited the ride, we looked at IASWH while this will be the last time to see it with the lights on during the trip. Everyone had a great time looking at IASWH and going on it that night. Now we picked up the ECV and stroller and now we are about to head on out of the park since it is almost closing time. 










We left IASW Plaza and now heading on out of the park. While walking down IASW Plaza, we got to look at all the different wreaths and the Christmas lights on the trees which is nice to see at night. It is so odd to see the Christmas decorations up during mid January since I dont come to the DLR during this month. It was nice to go with my aunt, her DBF, DD2 and Kay during the trip where I was a guide for them. They all had a great time and were glad that I came along. 











While we were walking on out of the park, I had to stop at one of my favorite stands to get dessert and for the followers who follow my trip report would know what I am talking about. I had to get a Dole Whip Soft Serve at the Tiki Juice Bar in Adventureland. A lot of them were wondering what that was and told them about it. Kay knew about it since she had it before. My aunt doesnt like pineapple so she wasnt getting one and I knew that DBF and DD2 would like it. 

Before we left the park, we head on over towards Adventureland from the Hub and went to the Tiki Juice Bar. Good thing that there was anybody in the line so we head on over to get some Dole. I usually get the Dole Whip Soft Serve and I recommend them that they should get the Dole Whip float. Kay had the float and she really likes it so that was an obvious choice for her. Kay, DD2 and DBF shared the float while I had the Soft Serve. 

When we left the line, DBF tried it first and she was so amazed how good the Dole Whip Float was. I remember that she help to the float more over Kay and DD2. So I knew that she will want another one when we come back tomorrow. I always get excited to have the soft serve when I am at DL. Boy I wish that there was a store or restaurant that sell the soft serve.

We walked down MS and it was not that busy while most of the people are walking on out of the park. There were a lot of people in the stores to buy last second merchandise until they leave the park that night. We thought about going to the stores but we decided to head on out since we bought a lot of merchandise that day.










We walked on out of the park just before 11pm that night and we were back at the esplanade. But before we left the esplanade, we head on over towards the Stroller and Wheelchair rental area right on the right hand side of DL turnstiles to drop off the ECV. We were glad that my aunt got the ECV so she and her DBF can use it since they have trouble walking. 

Now we head on out of the esplanade and back to the Best Western Park Place Inn while it took 7 minutes to get from the esplanade to the hotel. 

It was nice to be back at the room so we can rest up and call it for the night. We dont have to get up early the next day since the parks are open until 10am where it is during the slow season. We all went to bed around midnight and that was our day on Saturday.


We all had a great time that Saturday where we got to do a lot of different things. But this whole trip was for DD2 who had a great time. We got to have two character dining at Goofys Kitchen for breakfast and Ariels Grotto for dinner. Those were her favorite times of that day where she got to meet a lot of Disney characters. She was really excited to meet all the Disney princesses at AG during dinner. She also had a great time going on the rides at DCA and DL. 

My aunt DBF had a blast for that day where she got to see it from a mothers view and she will never forget this trip. She still talks to me about the trip and wants to do another trip to the DLR one day. Her favorite part was the character dining where DD2 had interacted and got pictures with them. 

My aunt was pleased that we all had a great time. My aunt just went along with what they want to do and really enjoyed coming along with us. It was her that got this trip all set up where she takes care of DD2 for her DBF when she is at work. DD2 and my aunt do get along and she was glad that we came for this trip.

It was also great that Kay came to the DLR to visit her step mother and step sister during the trip. She was a very nice young lady which is having a great time and playing a lot with DD2. 

For me it was all for them and I did my best to give them the most out of the trip. This day which was fun where I got to do two character dining experience where I barely do any character dining when I am at the DLR. It was fun to eat at GK where I havent ate at that restaurant in ages. Got to eat at AG where the last time I ate there was during the WoC dining experience. 

We got to do a lot of rides and show that night which started with at FL where we got to ride Peter Pan, Dumbo, King Arthurs Carousel, Storybook Land Canal Boats, Alice in Wonderland, IASWH, Disney Junior Live on Stage, Monsters Inc., Turtle Talk with Crush, Tower of Terror, The Little Mermaid: Ariels Undersea Adventure and of course World of Color. They all had a great time watching WoC that night and glad that we didnt have to wait a long time to get a spot for WoC which I got my favorite spot in the blue section. 

My aunt was glad that we got the ECV so she could ride it. I knew that she wouldnt last too long without it after the WDW trip in October/November. We didnt use the handicapped part of the ECV since it would take even longer to get on the ride by going through the regular queue. 

Now the next post will be the last day which is the saddest part of the trip and I will have that last day.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love those pictures of the IaSW building.  It's so colourful!

I can almost taste that Dole Whip Float.  I just adore it and can't wait to get back to get another dose.

Looking forward to your next update; even if it is your last day.


----------



## ACDSNY

You provided a wonderful trip for all ages!  I love seeing DL through the eyes of children.  The pics just keep getting better with each trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Love those pictures of the IaSW building.  It's so colourful!
> 
> I can almost taste that Dole Whip Float.  I just adore it and can't wait to get back to get another dose.
> 
> Looking forward to your next update; even if it is your last day.



Thank you PiO. Some of the pictures of the IASWH building that night were even better than the other night or November trip. 

While they like the Dole Whip Float, i always have to get the Soft Serve. I do like the float, but I rather would have the Soft Serve because of the pineapple ice cream where you will get more than the float. As you said that I can still taste the float every time I think about it.

Even if it is the last day, I always try to get as much in for these last few hours. It is nice to be an AP holder where I could go to the DLR parks anytime.




ACDSNY said:


> You provided a wonderful trip for all ages!  I love seeing DL through the eyes of children.  The pics just keep getting better with each trip.



Thank you Angela. This was a great trip where I got to experience it through a little child of coming to the DLR for the first time where I don't do that too often on my Disney trips. It just makes it so enjoyable to go to the parks. My aunt DBF wants to do another future trip to DL one day but they will have to decide what days is good for her whole family. She left her husband and his two kids behind on this trip which my aunt paid for the trip.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  January 14, 2013  Part 1*​
Now it was the last day of the trip which is the saddest part of any trip where it was the day where we have to go back home. We all had a great time the other day on Sunday where we got to go on a lot of rides and watch the shows at both Disneyland and Disney California Adventure. Everyone had a great time on Sunday and this was to be the relaxation day where the parks are not open till later that day. On this last day, we will try to do some of the rides that we didnt do the first two days of the trip. 

On that Monday morning, we were all up around 7am. Since the parks dont open till 10am that morning due to the off-season in mid January, there was no point of getting ready to head on over to the parks. Mostly I am up early and ready to go to DL or DCA and go on my favorite rides. But since it didnt open till 10am, I relaxed with the others that morning. 

Everyone was up around that time and we all relaxed that morning. I started to pack up most of my stuff since we needed to check-out of the hotel at 11am. Since Kay drove to the hotel, she can put all her bags in her car. For us since we flew to Anaheim, we are able to leave our bags in the lobby until the SuperShuttle come later that afternoon to pick us up and take us to the John Wayne Orange County Airport. They all started to pack their luggage just as when we all got up and got dressed.

When we packed all our bags, we head on over towards Captain Kidds restaurant for the Continental Breakfast upstairs since we have some time to kill until we head on back to the parks. We got to the restaurant around 8:30am that morning and it was quite crowded. We couldnt find a table since most of the tables were occupied. But we were able to find one that morning and had all these different food selections. Just like the other day that I cant say that this is a real breakfast. 

After finishing eating during the continental breakfast, we head on back to our room and got our luggage so we can take it to the front lobby while Kay took hers to her car. I have seen the hotel guests leave the luggage in the lobby area when they are checking in or out of the hotel which is a good thing where we can leave the luggage to the hotel and enjoy our time at the parks or something in that area.

When we left the luggage, we head on out and over to the DLR. While we were walking on over to the esplanade, it was kind of busy around the bus loading area while more and more guests are coming to the DLR.

When we went through the security check point, we head straight towards DL. We didnt need to get the ECV for my aunt since we are only going to be in the parks for a few hours until we had to go back to the BWPPI to wait for the shuttle. The esplanade was kind of busy when we got there that morning and most of the guests were heading  on over to DL.





We had to wait in line to go through the turnstiles and just like all the other days when you enter DL or DCA, they have the CMs outside the turnstiles to check the guest tickets. 

When we got to DL that morning, the tarp for the MS station was not covering the station.





The first thing we did was walk down on MS and over to our first ride of the day which was the Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage. My aunt DBF wanted to go on the FNSV since she remembers the old submarines which was the Submarine Voyage. I havent ridden the FNSV in a while and it was a good idea to go on it first thing in the morning where the queue is not that long. 

MS was not that crowded that morning which was nice where it opened at 10am.





We walked on over to Tomorrowland from MS and it was not that crowded in TL which was expected first thing in the morning where most of the guests are at FL.





Now entering the FNSV queue and the wait time was at 10 minutes which is the right time to get on the subs.





A picture of DD2, Kay and my aunt DBF while waiting to get on the sub.





Our sub was the Nautilus 107.





When we went in the Nautilus, we were on the outside. I was disappointed that we were on the left hand side of the sub instead of the right side. I always like to be on the right hand side of riding the FNSV since you can see more while riding on the right hand side. My aunt was having some trouble walking down the stair in the sub. I thought that we should go in the side room for the handicapped people who cant walk down the stairs. But she managed to walk down the stairs and in the Nautilus. 

My aunt, Kay, DD2 and my aunt DBF are all ready to ride the FNSV.





I didnt use my camera to take pictures during the ride while I used my Sony camcorder. I didnt use my video camera a lot for the rides and since it will be tough to take pictures when we are going through the dark part of the ride, so I choose the video camera over the camera. 

DD2 was a little scared at first when we got in the Nautilus submarine but when we were on the ride, she calmed down and was excited to see all the different fishes on the ride. DBF was so excited to go on the ride and see that it was a little different from the old Submarine Voyage ride. She really like this ride a lot that it was worth riding it that morning. 

When we off the Nautilus submarine and back at TL, we decided to ride the Disneyland Railroad since we havent rode it the first two days. So we head on over towards the Tomorrowland Railroad station right close to the Autopia. 

The Mine seagulls are still out there on the buoy at the FNSV Lagoon





When we got to the station, we waited until the train arrived at the station. This was going to be an interesting ride while the Main Street station is closed due to the construction so we will be passing the station which is something I have never done before until that day.

Everyone all relaxing until the train arrives.





Finally after waiting about 5 minutes for the train approached the station and it was the E.P. Ripley Engine #2 with the Excursion car set.










We rode to the front of car number 1 on the excursion car set. Everyone was all excited to ride the DLRR all the way towards the New Orleans Square Railroad station since we cant stop at the MS station. 





Everyone was happy while getting a picture except for DD2





We are on our way in the tunnel through the Grand Canyon and Primeval World. DD2 was a little scared during the T-Rex/Stegosaurus scene at the end of the tunnel. It is so great to go through the tunnel and see the diorama of the Grand Canyon/Primeval World. 





We were now passing by the MS station since it was not open due to the construction and while passing by the station, we saw that more and more people are now entering the park that morning.










We were now in NOS and we decided to get on the train and do some rides while we were in the area. I talked to everyone of what they want to do and asked me what there was to do in the area. The Haunted Mansion was closed during our trip while taking down the Holiday overlays. The ride that DD2 and everyone might like is The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh. So we head on over towards Critter Country since we are in the area. 

It was semi-busy around NOS that morning where it was a little busy. Around the area where the Mark Twain was down due to refurbishment and HM closed for the holiday overlay removal.





HMH Closed where most of the Holiday overlay is taken down during our visit.





We were now in CC and it was a little busy while Splash Mountain was a 10 minute wait time where it would take about 5 minutes to go through the queue. Over at Winnie the Pooh ride was a walk-on which was expected that morning. So we parked the stroller and went on the ride.





A look at CC that morning where there were some guests in the area.





I took some random picture until it was time for us to get on the ride










When we were about to board the honeypot vehicle, I used my DSLR camera to take pictures of the ride instead of using my video camera. This was a great opportunity to use my 35mm Nikkor Lens for the dark pictures. I have been using the new lens for the dark rides and hope that my pictures will be crisp while taking pictures on the dark rides.

Thats it for this post and I will have pictures from The Many Adventures with Winnie the Pooh that morning.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great update.  Always sad on the last morning.

That's an awful lot of tarp over MS station.  I know that refurbs happen all the time, but I was kinda sad to see it.  Still, nice to know that Disney is looking after it's assets.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Great update.  Always sad on the last morning.
> 
> That's an awful lot of tarp over MS station.  I know that refurbs happen all the time, but I was kinda sad to see it.  Still, nice to know that Disney is looking after it's assets.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Thank you PiO. It is sad that it is the last day of the trip and have to go back to the real world. Everyone had a great time for the first time or being back for the first time in ages.

When we saw the MS station that morning, the tarp was not covering the station where it showed a facade of the station. That was not a good picture spot that morning. Luckily, we already got some pictures of the tarp facade of the MS station. Disney is really taking care of the buildings so well by making sure that it looks great.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  January 14, 2013  Part 2*​
On our last update, we are now back at Disneyland to do some more attractions before we left that day. It is always sad to be the last day of the trip. We all had a great time where we all did a lot during this trip. We rode the Disneyland Railroad and the Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage that day. Lets get back to the trip report.

We were now on The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh ride in the honeypot vehicles. I t has been a long time since I have rode this ride at DL. I still think that it is a fun ride to go on and I wished that it didnt replace the Country Bears Jamboree which it used to be here before Winnie the Pooh ride took this spot. I do miss the Country Bears Jamboree at DL but at least the Magic Kingdom still has it over there which is great. During the ride, I used my DSLR camera to take pictures and hope that the pictures turn out well. Kay and DD2 were up front while my aunt and her DBF were in the middle while I was in the back of the honeypot vehicle.

So here are pictures from the ride experience that day. There were a few pictures that were a little blurry during the ride experience. Overall, they were good.

The settings on my camera during the ride were 1/60 for shutter speed, f/2.8 for the aperture and the ISO 1600 with the 35mm lens.























































There were a few timed during the ride that DD2 was a little scared during this part of the ride.





That is a lot of Honey for Pooh





Time to celebrate










We finished the ride and exited the Honeypot vehicles. DD2 felt that part of the ride was scary while she enjoyed seeing all the characters like Pooh, Piglet and Roo. Everyone enjoyed the ride. While we were in the area, we decided to head on over to Poohs Corner store to look at the merchandise. My aunt and her DBF went in the store while Kay, DD2 and I were outside and saw something that DD2 would really like a lot. But I will get to that on the next post so stay tune for the next update.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Some great shots of that ride.  And you're right.  They are good.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Some great shots of that ride.  And you're right.  They are good.



Thank you PiO. Some of them turned out great while some of them were not that good. As you know that I just select the good one while I still have the others on my flickr. 

The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  January 14, 2013  Part 3*​
On our last update, we just rode Many Adventure of Winnie the Pooh where we all enjoyed the ride. DD2 was a little scared of the ride but she was glad that she was able to see Pooh and his friends. Now are back at Critter Country to do some more activities that day.

We just got off Winnie the Pooh ride and my aunt and her DBF went into Poohs Corner to look at the merchandise. DD2, Kay and I were outside waiting for them but while we were in the area the three of us decided to get in line to get pictures with Pooh, Tigger and Eeyore. DD2 didnt want to meet the characters but she changed her mind when Kay told her that after riding Winnie the Pooh ride that we will be able to meet them up close. She went along with it and we head on in the queue to meet them.

We first met Tigger first and DD2 was happy during the picture





Next was Eeyore





And lastly Pooh





DD2 was now happy that she was able to meet Pooh, Tigger and Eeyore. She really like Tigger the most while he was acting silly. Kay was happy that DD2 smiled in all of the pictures that I have took. 

When we exited, my aunt and DBF were waiting for us and now we head on out of CC and over back towards New Orleans Square. CC was not that busy that afternoon where there were a few people and everyone had a great time at CC.

A look at Splash Mountain





After leaving CC, we were now in NOS and get to see the Mark Twain down due to refurbishment. 





Over at NOS, it was getting a little busy in the area but it was not that bad. The NOS band was playing outside entertaining the guests walking around the area.





While we were in NOS, the Mardi Gras masks and instruments decorations were on the lamp poles all around NOS. I have seen these decorations during the Holiday season. They are a little different 















We decided to go on Pirates of the Caribbean since we were in the area. I talked to DD2 if she wanted to ride PotC. At first she didnt want to but she changed her mind when we talked to her. We told her that it might be scary for her but she was willing to go on the ride that day. It only took 5 minutes to go through the queue to get on the ride.





A look at the Dream Suite atop of the PotC.





We got on the boat and I used my DSLR camera to take pictures of the PotC. This was a great opportunity just like the Winnie the Pooh ride to get a lot of dark pictures of the ride. I was excited how the pictures turned out well for Winnie the Pooh and hope that it would be the same for PotC.

Here are pictures from PotC. Once again I used the 35mm Nikkor lens for the dark ride pictures.

A look at the Blue Bayou and there was barely anyone in the restaurant that afternoon. It would have been nice to eat at the restaurant that day.




















That pirate is still drinking from the bottle?





The Captain still in his bed looking at the treasure map





Look at all that treasure










Captain Barbosa leads the assault from the deck of the pirate ship 










During the ride and through the cannon shooting, DD2 was getting scared and was so close to Kay and my aunt DBF. They were trying to calm her down and she eventually calmed down a little. But I can tell that she didnt like the ride since it was scary for her. 

Thats it for this post and I will have more from PotC later that day.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Not a bad set from PotC.  Hope you're happy with them.  

DD2 looks so happy in those pictures with Winnie the Pooh characters.  How lovely to have captured that precious smile.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Not a bad set from PotC.  Hope you're happy with them.
> 
> DD2 looks so happy in those pictures with Winnie the Pooh characters.  How lovely to have captured that precious smile.



Some of the pictures were not that bad. Some of them were blurry. So I will talk to you about the settings on the PotC ride or rides like that are very dark.

DD2 looks happy in the pictures with the characters. It is very nice to capture those moments during the trip where she looked happy in most of the pictures. There were times when she wasn't smiling and it was difficult to get a 2 year old to smile at the camera.


I haven't been writing trip reports lately since I have been working and on Thursday, I was in San Jose for the 2nd Round of the Men's 2013 NCAA Basketball Tournament. It was a busy day on Thursday where my dad, mom and our next door neighbors drive from Sacramento to San Jose which took 2 hours. The games were played at San Jose HP Pavilion home of the San Jose Sharks and the home of the 2nd Round and 3rd Round (today where I will be leaving in a few hours to San Jose for the third round games with Saint Louis plays Oregon and Syracuse plays California) 2013 NCAA Men's Basketball Tournament. We watched four basketball games that day and the electricity was amazing. We didn't get back to Sacramento around 11pm that night. The arena was crazy when the University of California played the University of Nevada Las Vegas (UNLV) in the third game and most of the crowd were Cal fans. They won the game which they upset UNLV. All the games were great and we all had a great time. 

I will be leaving shortly and here is a picture of our seats area at the games on Thursday.






Before I leave, I have one more trip report update. So stay tune.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  January 14, 2013  Part 4*​
On our last update, we got to meet Winnie the Pooh, Tigger and Eeyore at the character meet & greet at Critter Country. We just got pictures with them and now we are back at New Orleans Square after being in CC for a while. Now we are on Pirates of the Caribbean which is another classic ride that I like to ride. Unfortunately, DD2 was scared of going on the ride after I asked her if she is okay of riding PotC. Hopefully she wont be too scared of this ride while we are on it.

Now back with more pictures from PotC. I used my DSLR camera taking pictures where I have barely taken pictures on PotC. With the 35mm lens makes a big difference when taking pictures on dark rides. 

We are now in the village of Puerto Dorado on Isla Tesoro and it is overrun by pirates in search for treasure. The pirates dropping Carlos (the mayor) in the well for thelocation of the treasure. 










There is Captain Jack Sparrow behind the dresses 





The auction area where the women are being auction to the pirates





I still remember those pirates saying We want the Red Head. We want the Red Head during this area of the ride.




















There is Jack Sparow in the barrow looking at the treasure map










The town is being burned and ravaging by the pirates















Now in the jail cell with the dog holding the key in his mouth





Pirates shooting at each other in the ammunition room










We are now going up the waterfall and on the way up we got to see Jack Sparrow in the room full of hidden treasure










We were now back at the docks and off the ride. DD2 was still scared of riding PotC that she doesnt want to ride it again. We told her that the scary part of the ride was over and we wont do PotC until she gets older. It just shows you that it is not a good idea taking a young child on PotC. 

When we were in the alley of NOS, I had to get some pictures of the masks. Just like the other areas around NOS, there are plenty of Mardi Gras masks and beads all decorated at NOS. Most of the Holiday decorations are taken down but there are some decorations that are very interesting to look at especially with Mardi Gras a month away.















We head on over to the bathroom since some of them had to use them. While they were using the restroom, I looked at all the different decorations in NOS. Most of the buildings have the Mardi Gras decorations on the buildings which was neat to see in mid January.










After we met up, we started to leave NOS and move on to our next destination while walking down in the alley.










Just when we are passing by Café Orleans, they all stopped at the souvenir stand right by Café Orleans and DD2 was looking at something. She looked at the pink Minnie ears and she told her mom that she wanted it. I can tell that my aunt DBF didnt want to buy more stuff for her but my aunt told her that she will buy them for DD2. So she bought the ears for DD2 and she was happy that she got the ears. 

During this trip, we have bought a lot of merchandise mostly for DD2 which she got stuffed Disney characters, ears and some candy. DD2 was happy and it has been a long time since I used my annual pass to purchase a lot of different merchandise. We have saved over $100 in merchandise that we bought and over $100 in food purchases from all the different restaurants that we have ate during the trip. 

After getting the ears, we head on out and moved on to our next destination. But I will get to that on the next update.


----------



## franandaj

Wow! You just pack so much in on all your updates!  

Looks like you are closing out your trip with a lot of great memories for DD2 and the rest of the crew!

I was so glad to see you HM pics even if it is closed down, I was able to show Fran the plaques on the bricks and she verified that those are the ones that she purchased a couple of for our HM room in our new house.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Another great update.  DD2 sure sounds like she did well out of all the adults and attention.  It may be merchandise (and Disney does well out of it), but to the kids.....they are treasured memories.


----------



## ACDSNY

The pics of DD2 with Tigger, Pooh and Eeyore are adorable.  My nephew is here and enjoyed your POTC pics.  He's looking forward to his trip in May.


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> Wow! You just pack so much in on all your updates!
> 
> Looks like you are closing out your trip with a lot of great memories for DD2 and the rest of the crew!
> 
> I was so glad to see you HM pics even if it is closed down, I was able to show Fran the plaques on the bricks and she verified that those are the ones that she purchased a couple of for our HM room in our new house.



Thank you Alison. After doing so many trip reports these last few years, I added more to the updates with more comments of what I was thinking and what my party members were saying during the trip. I always let my pictures do my talking on my trip reports and it is nice to add comments on it.

We did get a lot of things done during the trip and everyone had a wonderful time and they are still talking about it today and want to go back. 

That is neat to hear that you were able to show the plaques of the bricks from the HM. That must be very neat to have all those HM merchandise for the HM room in your new house.




PrincessInOz said:


> Another great update.  DD2 sure sounds like she did well out of all the adults and attention.  It may be merchandise (and Disney does well out of it), but to the kids.....they are treasured memories.



Thank you PiO. DD2 got a lot of merchandise that trip and her suitcase was so full that she had to carry the Minnie stuffed character and made my aunt carry baby Ariel. We did buy a lot of merchandise during the trip and these were all treasured for DD2, my aunt, her DBF and Kay. Everyone really enjoyed the Glow with the Show Ears that I have purchased for everyone during the trip and they were very nice in our nighttime pictures.




ACDSNY said:


> The pics of DD2 with Tigger, Pooh and Eeyore are adorable.  My nephew is here and enjoyed your POTC pics.  He's looking forward to his trip in May.



She looked very good in the pictures with Pooh, tigger and Eeyore. I am glad that you nephew enjoyed the PotC pictures. Hope you and your family have a great time during your trip in May. Maybe we will be able to do a DISer meet during the trip. I will be back at the DLR on May 3rd to 5th for the D23 Walt Disney Studios and Tour on Saturday.


The last update of the trip report will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3 – January 14, 2013 – Part 5*​
On our last update, we just finished riding Pirates of the Caribbean and it is so fun to go on this classic ride. Everyone enjoyed it except for DD2 who was scared a little bit on the ride. But she was able to go through the ride without any problems. Just when we were about to leave, we went to one of the merchandise carts right at Café Orleans and bought a Minnie ears. She was excited to get the ears. Now back to the trip report.

We just got the Minnie ears for DD2 and she was happy. I know that she was happy but my aunt and her DBF bought a lot of different merchandise during the trip which almost totaled at least over $100 with the stuffed Disney characters and ears. They were glad that I am an AP holder so they saved quite a lot of money from the merchandise and restaurants. 

Next we were close to the River of America and I told them that they should get a picture in this area since I want to get a picture of DD2 with her ears. They all went over to the railings right across from Cafe Orleans and it was a nice picture of them together.





After getting a picture of them, we started to walk down on over to Frontierland and head on back towards Fantasyland. 

While we were walking on over towards Frontierland, we all got to see the closed area of Big Thunder Mountain Railroad while it is closed for it’s almost one year refurbishment. It was weird to see BTMRR closed for almost a year for the refurbishment. This is similar to the Matterhorn from last year where it was down for almost a year for the track replacement. It will be fun to see the newly refurbished BTMRR and ride it later on this year. During our trip, Big Thunder Ranch was opened but we couldn’t walk through the backside of Frontierland since it was blocked off during the construction. I know now that the walkway is open right now but during our time we couldn’t go to Fantasyland or vice versa from the backside.





My aunt and DD2 are walking together in Frontierland while I was talking to DBF and Kay about the trip.





While walking down, the front entrance to the Pioneer Mercantile store was closed due to refurbishment on the main entrance. But the store was still open during our time.





During that morning, it was not that busy while walking on out of Frontierland but the day was getting a little busy on a non-busy day at DL.





When we got to the Hub, my aunt DBF remembered the Dole Whip Float from the other night and wanted to get another float before we left that day. Before we head on over to FL, my aunt, Kay and DD2 went on over to FL through Sleeping Beauty Castle while DBF and I head on over to the Tiki Juice Bar to get the float and the soft serve. She still remembers that float from the other night that she mostly finished all by herself. So when we got to the Tiki Juice Bar there was anyone in the queue since it was just close to noon.





We got a float and a soft serve which I usually get. After getting them, we head on over towards FL and through SB Castle to meet with the others. DBF was really going through the float so much that when we got to FL she drank half of the float.

Just when we were in FL, Kay and DD2 were back on King Arthur’s Carousel. This must have been DD2 fourth time riding KAC during the trip. She really likes the merry-go-round a lot since we have one at the Sacramento City Zoo. My aunt was in the ECV waiting for them.





DBF almost finished the float by herself while I am still eating my float when we were in FL.





When Kay and DD2 got off KAC, they were surprised that DBF had finished the float so quickly before they were able to drink the float. She was sorry that she finished quickly but she couldn’t help herself for drinking the float. So I told them that I will go back to the Tiki Juice Bar to get them one while the others do some rides while we were in FL. DD2 wanted to ride Dumbo and that was the next ride for them. The park was a little busy and Dumbo was at least a 20 minute wait. So all four of them head on over to Dumbo while I head on back to the Tiki Juice Bar.

FL was a little busy that afternoon which rides like Peter Pan was long





When I got back to the Tiki Juice Bar, the queue was not that long and I only had to wait about 5 minutes to get the float for DD2 and Kay. When I ordered the float, the CM at the stand asked me that you are back and I was surprised that she remembered me just a while ago. I told her “Yes, I am back and I had to get another one that day”. She was laughing to hear that. I purchased another Dole Whip Float for DD2 and Kay. So I head on over back to FL to meet up with them.

When I got to Dumbo, DD2 and Kay were on Dumbo. I gave the float to my aunt so DBF won’t be able to drink the second float and I got my DSLR out to take pictures of them on Dumbo. For most of the ride, they didn’t go up in the sky and were on the bottom while riding Dumbo.










When they were about to get off Dumbo, I took a few pictures around the area.










We met up with them and my aunt gave Kay and DD2 the float and they help themselves to it. They really went through it quickly since they are enjoying it a lot just like DBF. While we were in the area, there was another ride that DBF wanted to go on and that was Pinocchio Daring Adventure. So we went on over to PDJ and rode it. This is another ride that could be scary for DD2 but she wanted to go on the ride and we all went on it.





During the ride, DD2 was scared of the ride while some scenes like Monstro where she screamed a lot. She wanted to get off while Kay was able to calm her down. So we knew that this was a ride that she wouldn’t like and we told her that it was a scary ride.

When we got off PDJ, DBF wanted to go on over to Disney California Adventure and go on Mickey’s Fun Wheel (excuse me Mickey’s Fun Wheel of Doom which we call it right *Sherry*, *TK*). That was one ride that she wanted to do over at DCA. But we weren’t able to do it the other day since we were doing a lot of different rides. Unfortunately, it was close to 1:15pm and we had to leave the park at 2pm so we can get back to the hotel and catch our shuttle back to John Wayne Orange County Airport. We didn’t have enough time and the only time we had was to have something to eat before we left the park. She was a little disappointed that we are not able to ride MFWoD but she understands the situation and hopes to ride MFWoD in the future. 

A look at SB Castle with the snow still on during mid January which is neat to see.





We just left FL and back to the Hub. We wanted to get something light before we left that day and I know a perfect place to get something quick before we left. We were now back at the Hub and see that it wasn’t around the Hub.





It was not that busy at Tomorrowland





When we just passed by the Plaza Inn, we stopped on over towards the Little Red Wagon stand to get corn dogs. This is one of my favorite stands to get a corn dog in DL. The line was a little long that afternoon and we only had to wait about 5 minutes to get our corn dogs.





We got a table at the backside of the Little Red Wagon close to the First Aid area and right across from the Main Street Photo Supply Co. store. We ate the corn dogs and everyone was so impressed with the corn dogs even though they cost about $5.35 with the PAP discount. We all talked about the trip and everyone was glad that we got to do this trip. Even though it was our last day, my aunt, DBF, Kay and DD2 will remember this trip for a long time since it is DD2 first trip to DL. DBF is enjoying the trip through a parent view where it was so memorable to her. She even still talks to me and my aunt about the trip which she remembers a lot.

After finishing the corn dogs, we start to head on out of the park and back to the hotel. It was just past 1:35pm that day and we had to get back to the hotel so we can catch our shuttle.





We left DL around 1:45pm and we were now back at the esplanade and start to head on back to Best Western Park Place Inn where we have stayed during our trip. 

It took 7 minutes to get from the park to the hotel. I really like BWPPI so much because of it’s location. If I had the choice of what hotel to stay without budget limits, I would stay at the Grand California Hotel all the time but I do like staying at BWPPI and Best Western Anaheim Inn which is a few buildings down from BWPPI. When we got to the lobby, Kay drove her car to the hotel on Sunday and is now going back home to Los Angeles. We all said good-bye to her and she was going to see us again since she will be in Sacramento in less than a week. So we were able to see her back in Sacramento.

When she left, we all waited in the lobby for the SuperShuttle to pick us up and on over to OC airport. When it was around 2:30pm where the SuperShuttle was supposed to pick us up didn’t arrive. We had a 4:30pm flight from OC back to Sacramento and we were all wondering why it hasn’t come and my aunt had to call them and see why the van hasn’t shown up. They told her that here wasn’t a reservation for us to be picked up at BWPPI and over to OC Airport. My aunt was not that happy and she was upset with the SuperShuttle Company for not having us get picked up. The employee at the BWPPI asked us if we need a ride to get from the hotel to OC and my aunt just told them that we need a ride to get to OC Airport. The employee called the Anaheim Limo company and got us a ride on over to the airport. She also told us that we can get a discount on the limo and we were so happy that the employee at BWPPI was able to get us a deal on the limo.

The limo arrived at the hotel around 3pm and was driving a Luxury Sedan. We were all excited to see the car and we were able to pack all of our suitcases and bags in the car. We left the hotel and over to the John Wayne Orange County Airport. We got to the airport around 3:30pm. It took quite a while to get from Anaheim to Orange County where there was an accident when coming to Orange County.

We were all thankful to the driver to come on short notice and got us to the airport. Our flight was Southwest Airlines and we checked a few of our bags. We waited in OC for about 30 minutes until we got on the plane and headed back to Sacramento at 4:30pm. We were all sad that we were leaving and we all knew that we need to get back home to Sacramento to go back to our daily lives.

While we were on the airplane, we were talking about all the things that we have done on this trip and see what we enjoyed the most. They all enjoyed the whole trip which is a good thing. I enjoyed being there to guide them through the parks.

We got back to Sacramento around 6pm that night and we got our car while we parked it at the airport. When we got the car we head on over to my house first since my aunt is taking back her DBF and DD2 back to her house since they left her car there. They dropped me off around 7:30pm that night at my house and said goodnight to me and we will talk to each other tomorrow. This concludes DD2 First Trip to the Happiest Place on Earth.

A few days after when we got back to Sacramento, my aunt talked to us about the SuperShuttle that didn't show up when we were about to leave on Monday and they told her that she had canceled the pickup that day. She told them that she didn't cancel the pickup that day and later on she got a refund from the company and apologized for the inconvenience. At least she got her money back where we weren't picked up that day at BWPPI. Luckily the customer service at BWPPI were so helpful of calling the limo company to pick us up that day.


This has been a memorable trip for DD2 which is her first trip to the DLR and it was a memorable one. DD2 had a great time and she is still talking about DL to this day. She has been asking her mom when are we going back at least once a day. DBF told me that she is looking forward to going back down to where she told me the same thing that she still can’t stop thinking about DL. When I gave them videos of the shows from the trip and from previous ride experience that I have videotaped over the years, they watched them a lot including her soon to be husband kids. They all want to go to the DLR one day and are still talking about it. DD2 was so excited to see Kay come down from LA and be with us during the trip. 

The main goals of the trip were for DD2 to have a memorable time at the DLR. It was successful at the beginning when we entered DL when Cinderella was greeting the guests. When DD2 got to meet her, she was so speechless that she wants to be at the park for a long time. The character dining at Goofy’s Kitchen and Ariel’s Grotto were very nice to do and everyone enjoyed eating at those two restaurants. I was glad that they enjoyed those two sit down restaurants and to meet a lot of Disney characters. DD2 was able to meet a lot of Disney characters from the princesses, Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, etc. where she enjoyed meeting all of them. We were able to do the shows like Remember Dreams Come True, Mickey’s Soundsational Parade and World of Color which they all enjoyed. We got to go on a lot of rides that they have enjoyed. The one’s that we went on the most was It’s a Small World Holiday, King Arthur’s Carousel and Dumbo. We also bought a lot of merchandise for DD2 which she got a lot of stuffed Disney characters and ears. We also bought a few merchandise for the boys during the trip where we have spent over $100 in merchandise.

It was nice to go with them during the trip as a guide for them. It was also my first experience seeing it through a young child for being at the DLR for the first time. I did everything I can for them during the trip with all my experience and all the valuable information on the boards which helped me prepare this trip with a young girl. I would like to thank all the DISers that have helped me on this trip. This is a trip that I will remember for a long time since I was able to enjoy it with my aunt after we have spent some time during the WDW trip in October/November. I got to spend a lot of time with her DBF and DD2 which was great. I was able to get to know Kay a lot where we have talked to each other on the phone. It was very nice to meet her in person and we had a great time. I was able to see the nighttime shows like I usually do when I go to the DLR and it is always so fun to watch RDCT and WoC. I was satisfied with the nighttime pictures which are getting better and better. I was also happy with the dark ride pictures where some of them turned out great while some of them were still blurry.

This concludes DD2 First Trip to the Happiest Place on Earth on 1/12/13 to 1/14/13. Now I am getting ready for my next upcoming trip back to the DLR on the first weekend of May. The dates will be May 3rd to May 5th on a Friday to Sunday. This trip my DA who goes with me to the DLR a lot will be coming with me back to SoCal and our main goal for this trip is that we will be going to the Walt Disney Studios and Archives in Burbank which is about an hour drive from the DLR to Burbank. I have been looking for a long time to go to the WD Studios and Archives where I have never been too. We got tickets for the tour on the D23 website where we can take a tour of the studios and archives. We will be able to go to the DLR to do some rides and the shows like we usually do, but it is all about the WD Studios and Archives tour. I will write up the pre-trip report later on and tell our plans for this trip.


----------



## ACDSNY

Wonderful trip for your Aunt, DBF, DD2 and yourself.  I love the pink ears!

We'll fly down to OC on May 4th and visit my DBF from San Diego, then the rest of the family arrives on May 5th for our DL trip.


----------



## franandaj

Great save to your trip on behalf of the BWPPI!  So nice they could get you a limo and get you to the airport on time.   I'm going do triple check my Super Shuttle for my Disney Cruise in Galveston as we arrive after midnight.  I don't want anyone to think I've canceled when I'm counting on getting to my hotel!




ACDSNY said:


> Wonderful trip for your Aunt, DBF, DD2 and yourself.  I love the pink ears!
> 
> We'll fly down to OC on May 4th and* visit my DBF *from San Diego, then the rest of the family arrives on May 5th for our DL trip.



Does your husband know about this "Disney Boy Friend"?


----------



## PrincessInOz

I love those pink ears!!!

What a great update. I loved seeing shots of your travel Mouseketeers on this this TR.  Made it such a fun update to read and SEE!.

Thanks for sharing.

A shame about the shuttle; but well done on the replacement.





ACDSNY said:


> Wonderful trip for your Aunt, DBF, DD2 and yourself.  I love the pink ears!
> 
> We'll fly down to OC on May 4th and vis*it my DBF *from San Diego, then the rest of the family arrives on May 5th for our DL trip.



Is this something that is newly acquired since November last year?????


----------



## ACDSNY

franandaj said:
			
		

> Does your husband know about this "Disney Boy Friend"?


Sure does since it's my best friend from high school. Lol


----------



## Sherry E

That's right, *Bret*!  Mickey's Fun Wheel of Doom.  Or Mickey's Fun Wheel of Terror... or Fun Wheel of Mayhem.... or Fun Wheel of Torture.... or Fun Wheel of Nightmares.... or Fun Wheel of Nausea -- Take your pick!

Actually, you know that I was originally calling it Mickey's Fun Wheel of Death.  I did not come up with that phrase - someone else did (Nancy/YellowMickeyPonchos of the DIS Unplugged podcasts says that she came up with it, so I'll take her word for it).  I liked the phrase and started using it because I have a twisted, odd sense of humor and I liked the sort of darkly comedic ring it had.  

Then, in my trip report, Molly/bumbershoot was pointing out that if anything terrible ever happened on Mickey's Fun Wheel she would feel awful having called it the "Wheel of Death."  Bad karma, or bad energy, or something.  I sort of agreed.  I don't want to 'put that out there to the universe,' as they say, and have it backfire.

So adding the "...of Doom" or "...of Terror," etc., at the end of it still gives it that dark edge I wanted to keep, but without that extra morbid shout out to the universe.  Disney has a whole Tower of Terror ride -- so I figure that if they can use "Terror" in one of their rides' names, then I can call the Fun Wheel a "Wheel of Terror" (or Doom, or whatever)!!!


I agree with you about wanting to stay close to DLR.  If I were not staying onsite when I go, or not just going home at the end of the night, I would want to stay at another hotel within reasonable walking distance. Seven minutes sounds good.  I don't want to have to deal with a shuttle or other transportation once I'm at DLR.  I just want to be able to walk to the parks in a short time, and walk back to the room quickly if I need to.

An old friend of mine is at DLR this week -- taking his son for the first time ever -- and he and his family are staying at the Anaheim Marriott.  That's a good 30 minutes away if they walk, but the Marriott does have a shuttle.  Still, though, I wouldn't want to be staying far enough away to where it would either take 30 minutes to walk to DLR every morning, or I'd have to rely on the shuttle to get me to and from DLR.  I like to be able to just get up and be there in a few minutes.  I like to be staying close enough so that I can just pop back to the room in the middle of the day if I want to take a break, or if I have to get something, and then be back in the parks in minutes.  Walking for 30 minutes in 'real life' is a totally different story and I do that a lot.  But walking 30 minutes from a hotel to DLR would bother me after maybe the first day!  It would get old really fast for me.  

So as long as the hotel/motel was close enough to allow me to be at the parks in minutes (as well as clean, bug-free and not crazy expensive), that would be my other option if I couldn't stay onsite.  Maybe the BWPPI would be a good choice in the future if I'm not staying onsite?  


The tour in May should be fun.  The pictures I've seen of it in the past are cool.  I think you'll enjoy it a lot!

This was a great TR, Bret!  It was nice to see the photos of everyone looking happy, and the little girl was just adorable.  Plus, you did some things on this trip that you don't normally do on your DLR trips so it made the TR a bit different and more people-oriented rather than scenery-oriented.


----------



## disneykiwi

Really enjoyed your report Bret.

Lovely to see it from the little one's eyes.

Looking forward to more of your adventures and your wonderful photos.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I haven't been on the boards lately since I just got a new job and I just have been busy during the day. I finally have some time off and I will get to the posts that I have missed.




ACDSNY said:


> Wonderful trip for your Aunt, DBF, DD2 and yourself.  I love the pink ears!
> 
> We'll fly down to OC on May 4th and visit my DBF from San Diego, then the rest of the family arrives on May 5th for our DL trip.



Thank you Angela. The pink ears were a nice souvenir to get for DD2. Everyone had a great time and they are still talking to me about a future trip.

Hope you and your family have a great time when you come down to SoCal in early May. I am really looking forward to my trip next month with my DA where we will visit the Walt Disney Studios and Archives. 




franandaj said:


> Great save to your trip on behalf of the BWPPI!  So nice they could get you a limo and get you to the airport on time.   I'm going do triple check my Super Shuttle for my Disney Cruise in Galveston as we arrive after midnight.  I don't want anyone to think I've canceled when I'm counting on getting to my hotel!



It was very nice of BWPPI staff to help us with the limo where Super Shuttle canceled our pickup for that day. Without them, we would have to call for a cab where it would be more than the limo. My aunt will always do a double check with any reservations on the trip to make sure that everything is alright. Hope you have a great Disney Cruise.




PrincessInOz said:


> I love those pink ears!!!
> 
> What a great update. I loved seeing shots of your travel Mouseketeers on this this TR.  Made it such a fun update to read and SEE!.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> A shame about the shuttle; but well done on the replacement.



Thank you PiO. This has been a trip that I will remember for a long time and I do say that on my previous trips in the past but it was exciting to go with my DA, her DBF, Kay, and DD2. I got a lot of pictures of them during the trip and got a few pictures of me in it as well which is very nice to show on. 

It was a shame about the Super Shuttle canceling on us but the staff at BWPPI were so nice to help us by calling a limo to come and pick us up at the last second. 




Sherry E said:


> That's right, *Bret*!  Mickey's Fun Wheel of Doom.  Or Mickey's Fun Wheel of Terror... or Fun Wheel of Mayhem.... or Fun Wheel of Torture.... or Fun Wheel of Nightmares.... or Fun Wheel of Nausea -- Take your pick!
> 
> Actually, you know that I was originally calling it Mickey's Fun Wheel of Death.  I did not come up with that phrase - someone else did (Nancy/YellowMickeyPonchos of the DIS Unplugged podcasts says that she came up with it, so I'll take her word for it).  I liked the phrase and started using it because I have a twisted, odd sense of humor and I liked the sort of darkly comedic ring it had.
> 
> Then, in my trip report, Molly/bumbershoot was pointing out that if anything terrible ever happened on Mickey's Fun Wheel she would feel awful having called it the "Wheel of Death."  Bad karma, or bad energy, or something.  I sort of agreed.  I don't want to 'put that out there to the universe,' as they say, and have it backfire.
> 
> So adding the "...of Doom" or "...of Terror," etc., at the end of it still gives it that dark edge I wanted to keep, but without that extra morbid shout out to the universe.  Disney has a whole Tower of Terror ride -- so I figure that if they can use "Terror" in one of their rides' names, then I can call the Fun Wheel a "Wheel of Terror" (or Doom, or whatever)!!!
> 
> 
> I agree with you about wanting to stay close to DLR.  If I were not staying onsite when I go, or not just going home at the end of the night, I would want to stay at another hotel within reasonable walking distance. Seven minutes sounds good.  I don't want to have to deal with a shuttle or other transportation once I'm at DLR.  I just want to be able to walk to the parks in a short time, and walk back to the room quickly if I need to.
> 
> An old friend of mine is at DLR this week -- taking his son for the first time ever -- and he and his family are staying at the Anaheim Marriott.  That's a good 30 minutes away if they walk, but the Marriott does have a shuttle.  Still, though, I wouldn't want to be staying far enough away to where it would either take 30 minutes to walk to DLR every morning, or I'd have to rely on the shuttle to get me to and from DLR.  I like to be able to just get up and be there in a few minutes.  I like to be staying close enough so that I can just pop back to the room in the middle of the day if I want to take a break, or if I have to get something, and then be back in the parks in minutes.  Walking for 30 minutes in 'real life' is a totally different story and I do that a lot.  But walking 30 minutes from a hotel to DLR would bother me after maybe the first day!  It would get old really fast for me.
> 
> So as long as the hotel/motel was close enough to allow me to be at the parks in minutes (as well as clean, bug-free and not crazy expensive), that would be my other option if I couldn't stay onsite.  Maybe the BWPPI would be a good choice in the future if I'm not staying onsite?
> 
> 
> The tour in May should be fun.  The pictures I've seen of it in the past are cool.  I think you'll enjoy it a lot!
> 
> This was a great TR, Bret!  It was nice to see the photos of everyone looking happy, and the little girl was just adorable.  Plus, you did some things on this trip that you don't normally do on your DLR trips so it made the TR a bit different and more people-oriented rather than scenery-oriented.



There are a lot of different names for Mickey's Fun Wheel. That is very interesting to hear that YellowMickeyPonchos came up with that name. It is a nice phrase to call MFW where it is terrifying to ride especially the swinging gondolas. You will never see me ride the gondola ever in my life since I don't like the rocking part of the ride.


No question about that since I have been staying right across the street from the DLR. I enjoy the hotels close to the DLR so my DA and I could go back and relax until we head on back for the nighttime. I have tried a lot of different off-site hotels that are not across on Harbor Blvd and they were not worth saving the money. I know that some people would disagree with me about that but in my opinion time is the key during a trip. I have lost about an hour or two when i have to park in the Disney parking lot walking to the hotel at least over 15 minutes is not worth it. If I ever live about an hour or two away from the DLR, I would easily go about 1 to 2 times a week. I also don't like the shuttles where it can take as long as 30 minutes to wait for the bus and have to stop at all these other bus stops to pick up other guests. 

A 30 minute walk from the hotel to the DLR is a long time where it would be about the same time when you park your car at the parking structure and have to wait to get on a tram and walk through DTD towards the esplanade. Sometimes when I am staying at the BW Stovall's, the walking is quite long where it would take about 12 to 15 minutes and that is through the GCH. It does get tired when you do a lot of walking back and forward. I will always pick the hotels on Harbor Blvd as my first choice and if I ever stay somewhere else it is for something else like the Anaheim Convention Center. I am getting ready for my trip in August for the D23 Expo but first I have my trip next month where we will be going to the WD Studios and Archives.

The BWPPI is a very nice place to stay where it is about average price to stay and the rooms are very nice. Even though the pool is not that large like other hotels, I don't even use the pool and just use the location where it is a short walk. You will like to stay at this off-site hotel as an option if you don't stay on-site.

My DA and I will have a great time at the WD Studios and Archives. I have seen and pictures from franandaj which she went to it last year and they were all amazing. We will have a great time next month and it will be nice to take a break from work.

Thank you Sherry. It's always great to see everyone face looking happy on their first trip to DL or the first time in a long time. DD2 had a great time and she still talks about the trip every time I see her. Her mom and she watches my videos that I took or have taped in the past at least once a day where they still remember that trip. It was all about them and I was happy that they had a great time. It was also nice that I have done somethings that I don't normally do on my trips. This trip will be a memorable one for me in a long time. I had a great time eating at those two dining meals during the trip.

Thank you for your help Sherry again on GK and I might try the lunch or dinner one day.




disneykiwi said:


> Really enjoyed your report Bret.
> 
> Lovely to see it from the little one's eyes.
> 
> Looking forward to more of your adventures and your wonderful photos.



Thank you disneykiwi.

It was very nice to see the trip through the eyes of a little child where I don't experience that much. 

It won't be too long until the next trip in early May which I am getting excited.


----------



## kmedina

Looking forward to catching up on your Dl trips. Finally taking the Halloween one I've wanted to take forever. Booked PPH for 10/25 through 10/27.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Looking forward to catching up on your Dl trips. Finally taking the Halloween one I've wanted to take forever. Booked PPH for 10/25 through 10/27.



Excited to hear from you again. I had a very busy weekend with my new job that I haven't read your post. You will enjoy my last trip in January where this is a different trip I have done. I am so excited for you and your family that you will be at the DLR in October during the Halloween season and staying at the PPH. i still remember from your DL trip last year that you have stayed at the DLH during your stay.


----------



## ACDSNY

Congrats Brett on your new job!  I hope you're enjoying it.


----------



## PrincessInOz

mvf-m11c said:


> Excited to hear from you again. I had a very busy weekend with my new job that I haven't read your post. You will enjoy my last trip in January where this is a different trip I have done. I am so excited for you and your family that you will be at the DLR in October during the Halloween season and staying at the PPH. i still remember from your DL trip last year that you have stayed at the DLH during your stay.



Congrats Bret!


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> Excited to hear from you again. I had a very busy weekend with my new job that I haven't read your post. You will enjoy my last trip in January where this is a different trip I have done. I am so excited for you and your family that you will be at the DLR in October during the Halloween season and staying at the PPH. i still remember from your DL trip last year that you have stayed at the DLH during your stay.



Double post.


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> Excited to hear from you again. I had a very busy weekend with my new job that I haven't read your post. You will enjoy my last trip in January where this is a different trip I have done. I am so excited for you and your family that you will be at the DLR in October during the Halloween season and staying at the PPH. i still remember from your DL trip last year that you have stayed at the DLH during your stay.



Congrats on the new job. I hope you are loving it. Glad to see you are still taking Dli trips even with the new job. I want to try all of the Disneyland Hotels.  I went with PPH next, because GC is out of our budget this trip. I am excited to finally go there for Halloween. I wanted to go back to WDW, but Crap cannot take that much time off work.


----------



## kmedina

You really got a lot done your final morning at Dl. DD2 is super adorable. It's too bad she was afraid of some of the rides. It is a shame that the super shuttle did not arrive. I am glad the limo service was able to help you so short notice though.  It is also good that your Aunt worked out getting a refund when she returned. I wonder why they charged her even though they claimed she cancelled the reservation.  Love the decorations in the park. Cannot wait to see them in person some year. Hoping for 2013 or 2014.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Congrats Bret!



Thank you PiO




kmedina said:


> Congrats on the new job. I hope you are loving it. Glad to see you are still taking Dli trips even with the new job. I want to try all of the Disneyland Hotels.  I went with PPH next, because GC is out of our budget this trip. I am excited to finally go there for Halloween. I wanted to go back to WDW, but Crap cannot take that much time off work.



Thank you Kim. It is very nice to work again. But just like any job, I won't be on the threads a lot like I used to these last few years. I'll still be on the threads when I have the time and I just got home from work. I was glad that my boss was able to let me go to my DL trip. I still have the August trip and November trip later this year and he was nice enough to let me off on those days. Just like you, I also want to try all the different hotels at the DLR. But budget is a key and I would trade more trips by staying off-site over the hotels. I'll one day stay at the DLR hotels and it will be the GCH as my next choice. Glad that you will be staying at the PPH during your trip. You will have a great time at the DLR during the Halloween season with all the Halloween decorations at MS & BTR. Are you planning on attending Mickey's Halloween Party on the 25th which is the likely date for MHP on Friday? Hope that one day you will go back to WDW. Have you read my WDW TR from last year where I had a great time during the Halloween season and the Food & Wine Festival? I still have to finish up that trip report which is way behind.




kmedina said:


> You really got a lot done your final morning at Dl. DD2 is super adorable. It's too bad she was afraid of some of the rides. It is a shame that the super shuttle did not arrive. I am glad the limo service was able to help you so short notice though.  It is also good that your Aunt worked out getting a refund when she returned. I wonder why they charged her even though they claimed she cancelled the reservation.  Love the decorations in the park. Cannot wait to see them in person some year. Hoping for 2013 or 2014.



We did quite a lot that last day where we had about 4 hours in the park since it was on a slow day and the park opens at 10am. DD2 is a very nice young girl and she had a blast. There were some rides where she was afraid on the rides but overall she really did well. That really sucked that the Super Shuttle canceled on us just when we are about to leave that day. We were glad that the Best Western Park Place Inn Staff were so great to call a limo to take us to Orange County Airport. My aunt was not happy where the Super Shuttle company canceled our pickup that day and she was glad that she got her money back.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Glad you're busy; but I'll miss you spending less time on the boards.


----------



## kmedina

Yes, we will likely go to the Halloween party on 10/25. It is my 10 year wedding anniversary. I just hope Crap is okay with attending that night. I just found out almost right after that post that Crap had another week of vacation for 2013 he was unaware of. I am trying to talk him into a week at WDW immediately following Disneyland. Since it is a last minute trip and I quit my job recently, we will have to make concessions Crap is not happy about. He has not said yes or no to WDW. Right now, he is in Boston. He just said we would discuss it when he gets back. I was secretly putting money aside for a weekend Dl trip around Christmas at GC. If I nix that, use some airline miles, cut my Christmas budget, cut our Dl dining budget from mostly table service to mostly quick service, stay at a value, get regular dining (instead of deluxe), I can make it work. Crap is anti value though, so it will be a challenge. I also read that Dl will take old WDW tickets. We have unused days from our honeymoon trip, so we will only need tickets for Xander if that is true. We already have a deposit at PPH, so I do not want to lose that. 

I did find your WDW thread and will read it whether I go this October or not. I regret not going to the Halloween Party last time we were at WDW in October. I will rectify that if we go this year. I could attend the Dl one and the WDW one less than a week apart if Crap lets us go.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Glad you're busy; but I'll miss you spending less time on the boards.



I have been busy and glad that I had a day off this weekend where I went to DD3 birthday party on Saturday and a massage yesterday. I will still be reading when I am at work but I won't be posting a lot.




kmedina said:


> Yes, we will likely go to the Halloween party on 10/25. It is my 10 year wedding anniversary. I just hope Crap is okay with attending that night. I just found out almost right after that post that Crap had another week of vacation for 2013 he was unaware of. I am trying to talk him into a week at WDW immediately following Disneyland. Since it is a last minute trip and I quit my job recently, we will have to make concessions Crap is not happy about. He has not said yes or no to WDW. Right now, he is in Boston. He just said we would discuss it when he gets back. I was secretly putting money aside for a weekend Dl trip around Christmas at GC. If I nix that, use some airline miles, cut my Christmas budget, cut our Dl dining budget from mostly table service to mostly quick service, stay at a value, get regular dining (instead of deluxe), I can make it work. Crap is anti value though, so it will be a challenge. I also read that Dl will take old WDW tickets. We have unused days from our honeymoon trip, so we will only need tickets for Xander if that is true. We already have a deposit at PPH, so I do not want to lose that.
> 
> I did find your WDW thread and will read it whether I go this October or not. I regret not going to the Halloween Party last time we were at WDW in October. I will rectify that if we go this year. I could attend the Dl one and the WDW one less than a week apart if Crap lets us go.



That is good news to hear that you will be attending MHP on the first day of your trip. I believe Crap will have a great time during MHP with you and your two kids. It is interesting that you can use unused WDW tickets to the DLR while you can't use DLR tickets for WDW. Sometimes I am puzzled how they let you use WDW to get into the DLR. That will be a good money saver to use during your DLR trip in October.

That will be neat to attend both parties during your visit. I got to go back to DL and do MHP one day. It would have been nice to spend more time during MNSSHP during the October trip last year but my aunt and DB were tired and I had to go along with them since it is not all about me.


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> I have been busy and glad that I had a day off this weekend where I went to DD3 birthday party on Saturday and a massage yesterday. I will still be reading when I am at work but I won't be posting a lot.
> 
> That is good news to hear that you will be attending MHP on the first day of your trip. I believe Crap will have a great time during MHP with you and your two kids. It is interesting that you can use unused WDW tickets to the DLR while you can't use DLR tickets for WDW. Sometimes I am puzzled how they let you use WDW to get into the DLR. That will be a good money saver to use during your DLR trip in October.
> 
> That will be neat to attend both parties during your visit. I got to go back to DL and do MHP one day. It would have been nice to spend more time during MNSSHP during the October trip last year but my aunt and DB were tired and I had to go along with them since it is not all about me.



Sounds like you had a nice weekend. 

I am so excited to be attending both the Dl and the WDW Halloween parties for the first time this year. When I read the ticket thing, I thought it was strange too, but I am glad. I just need to dig through the garage to find our honeymoon album where I stored our KttW cards. If it works, we only need to buy a one day hopper for Xander ($119). If it does not work, we have to buy one day hoppers for all 3 of us ($369) unless the prices go up in August again. 

I did not get to stay long at MVMCP last trip thanks to Crap. Hopefully, you stayed at MNSSHP longer than we stayed at MVMCP.  I cannot wait to read about it. I just finished you HS day today, so I am not to the party yet.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Sounds like you had a nice weekend.
> 
> I am so excited to be attending both the Dl and the WDW Halloween parties for the first time this year. When I read the ticket thing, I thought it was strange too, but I am glad. I just need to dig through the garage to find our honeymoon album where I stored our KttW cards. If it works, we only need to buy a one day hopper for Xander ($119). If it does not work, we have to buy one day hoppers for all 3 of us ($369) unless the prices go up in August again.
> 
> I did not get to stay long at MVMCP last trip thanks to Crap. Hopefully, you stayed at MNSSHP longer than we stayed at MVMCP.  I cannot wait to read about it. I just finished you HS day today, so I am not to the party yet.



Hi Kim,

I was so busy these last few weeks that I wasn't able to answer your latest post. I had a nice weekend at DD3 birthday party and there was a lot of Disney princesses party decorations. The best birthday presents she like the most was Princess Aurora dress which is very nice present from her aunt and uncle. 

That is so great to be able to attend both MNSSHP and MHP at both parks. Hope you will be able to find those WDW tickets and use them for your DL trip. I would guess that the ticket price increase will be in August not like last year in May where Cars Land and Buena Vista Street was about to open in June. Last year price was so crazy to the AP where it was $499 and now it is $649. I'm hoping that the Premium AP won't be so expensive this year. I will renew my AP before it expires so I should not worry unless the DLR re-raises the price overnight.

I remember that you didn't stay at MVMCP that long during the trip. My aunt came along at the last second and my DB was not that energetic to be at MNSSHP since his GF was suppose to come with us during the WDW trip and had to back out due to her mother's illness. We stayed at the MK until HalloWishes fireworks was over. I believe it was about 3 hours since we were in the MK during MNSSHP. The only things we did that night was the parade and the fireworks. I went to one candy station during that time since my aunt and DB were not interested in candy.


I am just *4* days away till my trip back to the DLR and the WD Studios and Archives tour in Burbank during a D23 event. I am so looking forward to going to the WDSaA since it will be the first time for me and I have been looking forward to it. It is also a great opportunity to go back to the DLR since the January trip. I will have my pre-trip plan set up these next two days if I can do it since I have not been on the boards lately due to my new job and has required my attention.


----------



## Daisybelle

I just wanted to tell you that I stumbled upon one of your youtube videos last week and it was FABULOUS.  I was looking for one for the Magicial fireworks so I could hear the music for it and I recongized the user name from the Disboards.  I wish I had your skill!  Thank you so much for sharing it with us.


----------



## PrincessInOz

4 days?  Enjoy your trip.  Looking forward to the TR!


----------



## ACDSNY

Have a great time Brett.  We're not heading into DL until sometime on Sunday, maybe we'll see you as we're wandering around.


----------



## franandaj

Have a fun time Bret!  I hope that you enjoy your studios tour and get in some good DL park time.


----------



## kmedina

It is crazy how much the prices keep going up. Hopefully, they advertise the impending price change, so you can renew before it goes up or that it will not go up at all. 

Thanks.  I just bought the MNSSHP tickets now. I am so excited. Nice to see your trip is so close. I look forward to reading along. Have a good time.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Daisybelle said:


> I just wanted to tell you that I stumbled upon one of your youtube videos last week and it was FABULOUS.  I was looking for one for the Magicial fireworks so I could hear the music for it and I recongized the user name from the Disboards.  I wish I had your skill!  Thank you so much for sharing it with us.



I'm glad that you were able to watch Magical fireworks that I have videotaped back in 2011. It was very interesting on that day when I videotaped Magical fireworks. On that night just before the fireworks was about to start, Darth Vader and two Stormtroopers were behind me at the Hub and that was during the Star Tours promotion back in 2011. It was also the opening week of Mickey's Soundsational Parade which was fun to watch. There was a lot going on that trip. Thank you and glad that you enjoyed the video that I taped. I will be going back to the DLR this weekend and I will be taping Magical on Friday or Saturday depending on the situation.




PrincessInOz said:


> 4 days?  Enjoy your trip.  Looking forward to the TR!



Now just less than 2 days or 1 day. Thank you PiO. I will do my best to do a live update and be able to do a trip report.




ACDSNY said:


> Have a great time Brett.  We're not heading into DL until sometime on Sunday, maybe we'll see you as we're wandering around.



Thank you Angela. Have a great time during your trip and maybe I will be able to see you on Sunday. Just look for the Asian guy with the DCA hat and camera bag with the LGMH. 




franandaj said:


> Have a fun time Bret!  I hope that you enjoy your studios tour and get in some good DL park time.



Thank you Alison. We are hoping that the tour will go really well and I can't stop thinking about it. We will be there at the DLR on Friday afternoon and after reading what is going on, I am hoping to be able to see the "Disneyland Goes to the World's Fair" that will be playing at Stage 17 on Friday. If not, I am still happy to be back at the DLR after working like crazy these last few months.




kmedina said:


> It is crazy how much the prices keep going up. Hopefully, they advertise the impending price change, so you can renew before it goes up or that it will not go up at all.
> 
> Thanks.  I just bought the MNSSHP tickets now. I am so excited. Nice to see your trip is so close. I look forward to reading along. Have a good time.



No kidding with all the price increase these last few years especially with the APs. I will likely renew my AP before it expires in mid June. I am still thinking of letting it expire and get a new one when I go back in August. But with a $20 discount on renewing my AP, I might renewed it. 

Nice to hear that you have bought your MNSSHP tickets. Thank you Kim.


We are less than 2 days away till the trip and I am getting excited every minute. I still have to write up my PTR so stay tune for it.


----------



## ACDSNY

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Angela. Have a great time during your trip and maybe I will be able to see you on Sunday. Just look for the Asian guy with the DCA hat and camera bag with the LGMH.


 
We'll keep an eye out for you, we probably won't get into the parks until the afternoon as we're staying in Carlsbad Sat night.  I'll be with the tall gray haired guy in wranglers and cowboy boots.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Got here safely and it was a nice day yesterday. Just about to leave to Burbank for the tour this morning but here is a quick update from yesterday. My DA and I got to Anaheim around 4pm and we ate at the ESPN Zone as our favorite restaurant at the DLR. We watched a lot of NBA Playoff games yesterday. Even though it was hot during the afternoon, the nighttime was so great in the mid 60s. I went to the park last night and it was quite busy in early May. I was able to watch Magical fireworks last night and it was a little disappointment where Tink or Dumbo flew last night. It was not that windy and I was kind of surprised that they didn't fly during Magical. But it didn't stop me of having a great time watching Magical. I also got to have a Dole Float where I don't get that. 

Here are some pics from yesterday with the new lens that I bought the Nikkor 18-105mm lens.

























I will update you later today from the WDSaA.


----------



## franandaj

Nice pictures Bret!   I hope you are enjoying the tour!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great pictures Bret.  That lens is working out well for you.


----------



## disneykiwi

such beautiful pictures Bret


----------



## mvf-m11c

Got back home safely and it was sad that we had to leave SoCal but it is time to head back to the real world. It will be a few days to upload all the pictures from the trip.




franandaj said:


> Nice pictures Bret!   I hope you are enjoying the tour!



Thank you Alison. My DA and I enjoyed the tour. It will be a few days until I am able to upload all the pictures from my trip on my thread. You will really enjoy the pictures from the WDSaA.



PrincessInOz said:


> Great pictures Bret.  That lens is working out well for you.



Thank you PiO. The new lens worked out really well during the trip.




disneykiwi said:


> such beautiful pictures Bret



Thank you Toni.


----------



## kmedina

I never knew Dumbo flew during Magical. When did that start?  I would be disappointed too.  Glad you got to go into the park on your arrival day though.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I never knew Dumbo flew during Magical. When did that start?  I would be disappointed too.  Glad you got to go into the park on your arrival day though.



Hi Kim. Dumbo is part of "Magical" fireworks ever since the show debut in the summer of 2009. That is the highlight of the show where you see Dumbo fly in the sky. It was disappointing to not see Dumbo or Tinkerbell fly that night where it wasn't that windy where Magical was canceled on Saturday due to high winds. It didn't make any sense for not having Tink or Dumbo fly that night on the first night of Magical. But overall it was a great firework show to watch. It is not as good as Remember Dreams Come True where you might be able to see during your October trip. 

Here is a pic of Dumbo from last years "Magical" fireworks which was a little blurry.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are some pictures from that Friday when my DA and I got to Anaheim that day. I don't have time to write up a trip report with my work but I will try to get as much in as I can with everything going on. 

Here is a quick update of what happened during that day.

My DA and I got to Anaheim around 4pm after we left Sacramento at 7am. It took us quite awhile to get to SoCal due to stopping at my grandmothers house in Livingston and stopping at my dad's best friend house in LA. It took us another 1 1/2 hours of our time to stop at my dad's friend house since the traffic in LA was bad around 2pm to 3pm. So we didn't get to Anaheim around 4pm.

When we checked in at Best Western Anaheim Inn and dropped all of our stuff, we head on over to the ESPN Zone for dinner at 4:30pm. We went to the ESPN Zone early in order to watch the NBA Playoff games at the restaurant. We were in the restaurant for 2 1/2 hours to watch the basketball games. We could have stayed longer at the restaurant but I had to go to DL to watch Magical fireworks while my DA went back to the room to rest up.

We left the ESPN Zone around 7pm and I head on over to DL while my DA went back to the room. When I was about to pass the turnstile at DL, it was quite busy to get in around 7pm. There were a lot of people that were leaving and a lot of people entering DL. During this trip, I bought a Nikkor 18-105mm lens so I am able to get up close pictures as well as wide angle shots so I wouldn't have to change lens every time. I thought about this really hard for a while and glad that I got this lens for this trip since I wanted to try it our before my August trip during the D23 Expo.






I entered DL around 7:15pm and I head on over towards the Hub to get my spot for Magical. It was also the first day of Magical fireworks for the summertime. Mostly they have Magical in June but the last two years, they have started Magical in May which is really nice to have to start before the summertime.






While I was walking down MS, it was not as bad as I have thought when I walked down MS.





The Market House area windows were all sealed up as Starbucks is now taking over those buildings










When I got to the Hub and in front of Sleeping Beauty Castle, there was no one sitting on the curb sides so I decided to head on over to the new Fantasy Faire that replaced the former Carnation Plaza Gardens. 





My first impression of the new Fantasyland Faire that it is very well decorated with a Medieval theme building with the Rapunzel tower in the center of the area. It is very nice but I still miss the former CPG as which is a part of the old Disneyland and now it is a nice meet and greet area for the little kids.













































After looking around the New Fantasyland Faire, I head on back to the Hub and got my curb spot with 2 hours to go for Magical. For people that have followed my past trip reports that I am willing to wait 2 hours for any nighttime show with a great spot so I can videotape and take pictures. When I got the spot, I was planning on getting the firework trails pictures but I forgot my remote control to the DSLR so I had to use the video camera on the tripod while I had the DSLR in my hands.





It was 9:30pm and Magical started, I used the 18-105mm lens to take pictures of Magical and they turned out really well. Here are some pictures from Magical fireworks that night. It was a little disappointing that Dumbo and Tinkerbell didn't fly that night. But I still enjoy watching Magical during the summertime.














































That's it for this post and I will have more pictures from Magical on May 3rd, 2013.


----------



## franandaj

I already miss Carnation Plaza.  Our band used to play there and it was such a nice stage.  

Now I miss the Disneyana shop as well.  We dropped a lot of money in that place.  I guess I'm glad we got to go back there a couple weeks ago and buy something.  Now we can't.  Boo hoo!


----------



## kmedina

I am not excited about the recent changes. Carnation Plaza is better than Fantasy Faire (even though I have not seen it in person), because I do not have a daughter. My opinion may change if I ever do. Although I do not mind an occasional frappucino, I am not a coffee fan. It disappoints me they are taking great places out at Dl and MK to install a Starbucks. The loss of the bakery at MK has me near tears.  It was a great place to use snack credits.  

I never saw Dumbo fly but hope I get to see it someday. I believe it was Tink when we were there last June, so I am guessing they change which character flies from time to time. The more I think about it, the more I am not sure. I will have to check our pictures when I resume the report. After staking out a spot for 2 hours, I would be bummed to miss either Tink or Dumbo too. That is the best part of watching from the front to me.  If you're too far away or far off to the side, you cannot see it. 

Glad you had your ESPN time again this trip. I miss the one that was here even though you taught me the one there has a different name. I will have to check it out someday. I like football, but I do not have to watch every game. Crap likes som sports, but does not watch too often either.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice pictures.  Glad the lens worked out for you.

Fantasy Faire looks like it fits in with DL well.  I didn't really spend a lot of time at Carnation Plaza, so I can't say if I'll miss it or not.

Looking forward to seeing more of this trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> I already miss Carnation Plaza.  Our band used to play there and it was such a nice stage.
> 
> Now I miss the Disneyana shop as well.  We dropped a lot of money in that place.  I guess I'm glad we got to go back there a couple weeks ago and buy something.  Now we can't.  Boo hoo!



It is sad to see the Carnation Plaza Gardens go for the Fantasyland Faire.

That was also disappointing to hear that the stores around the Market House and Disneyana are being converted to the Starbucks area. I don't care about Starbucks that much since I don't drink coffee and I don't like changes at DL just like the Fantasyland Faire where I wasn't that too excited. Even though I don't buy that much from the Disneyana store, I like to stop at the store to see all the different art work and figures when I walked at the park. At least I got to go inside the last time during my January trip. 




kmedina said:


> I am not excited about the recent changes. Carnation Plaza is better than Fantasy Faire (even though I have not seen it in person), because I do not have a daughter. My opinion may change if I ever do. Although I do not mind an occasional frappucino, I am not a coffee fan. It disappoints me they are taking great places out at Dl and MK to install a Starbucks. The loss of the bakery at MK has me near tears.  It was a great place to use snack credits.
> 
> I never saw Dumbo fly but hope I get to see it someday. I believe it was Tink when we were there last June, so I am guessing they change which character flies from time to time. The more I think about it, the more I am not sure. I will have to check our pictures when I resume the report. After staking out a spot for 2 hours, I would be bummed to miss either Tink or Dumbo too. That is the best part of watching from the front to me.  If you're too far away or far off to the side, you cannot see it.
> 
> Glad you had your ESPN time again this trip. I miss the one that was here even though you taught me the one there has a different name. I will have to check it out someday. I like football, but I do not have to watch every game. Crap likes som sports, but does not watch too often either.



It is very disappointing that DL took out the CPG for the Fantasyland Faire. The FF will be a nice place for the young children to meet the princesses and see them on stage. I still don't think that it is a great place to have it right next to SB Castle. It would be nice if the area was behind the castle and not close to the front on the left hand side. With limited space, that is the best place to put it. The CPG has been there ever since DL opened and management should never have replaced it. Even though the FF looked very well themed and good for the young children, we'll just wait and see how popular it will get.

For Magical fireworks, Tinkerbell and Dumbo are part of the show. Tinkerbell flies twice during the show while Dumbo flies once. It was not that windy that night and I am still wondering from that day why they didn't have them fly that night. Waiting for 2 hours and now seeing them is disappoint but it would be even worse if you wait for 2 hours and all of a sudden the fireworks is canceled due to high winds. That would be even worse than not seeing them during the show. I was glad that I didn't see Magical on Saturday since it was canceled due to high winds. Fantasmic! was running that night which was a smart decision. Watching from the front of SB Castle shows all the great effects on the castle and see Tink and Dumbo fly. It is not the same when I watch the fireworks when I am at DCA, DTD, etc. 

You can watch my video of Magical Fireworks at Disneyland 5/27/11 

My DA and I have to stop at the ESPN Zone as our sit down restaurant when we go to the DLR. The food is good while watching sports games. The one at WDW is called the ESPN Club. The ESPN Club is way different from the one in Anaheim where they don't have a big area to watch the sports games. I like to watch football but when we tried to watch a football game on a Sunday, it was super busy where people waited for over an hour to get a table. From my experience, never go to the ESPN Zone on a football day or get there early for a spot and spend a lot of money of food and drinks. In order to keep your seat during a game and want to spend a lot of time in the area, you have to order at least $10 or more per hour just to keep your seat.



PrincessInOz said:


> Nice pictures.  Glad the lens worked out for you.
> 
> Fantasy Faire looks like it fits in with DL well.  I didn't really spend a lot of time at Carnation Plaza, so I can't say if I'll miss it or not.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more of this trip.



Thank you PiO. The new lens is working great. After seeing all those pictures, I need a extended lens so I won't have to change lens every time. For example a 18-300mm lens so I can get the extension without changing the 18-105mm lens to the 55-200mm lens. I should wait later on since I have got the 18-105mm lens which is very nice. I am about to upgrade my D5100 to the D5200 or D7100. It depends on how much I am willing to spend. I will tell you later on what I will do.

The FF is a nice addition to DL. I don't care about it a lot since I don't do character meet & greets.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  May 3, 2013 Part 2*​
More pictures from Magical fireworks on May 3rd, 2013. 






























This is the scene where Dumbo flies during Magical and never happened































































































I will have more pictures of Magical.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  May 3, 2013 Part 3*​
Back to more pictures from "Magical" fireworks.















After the fireworks was over, I head on over towards Tomorrowland to see if the rumors were true when I read on the DIS Boards that Space Mountain reopened that day. It was disappointing to hear earlier before the trip that SM was closed due to the safety issue. So I head on over towards SM to see if it was running. I checked Mousewait that the wait time was around 45 minutes and that proved it was opened that night. I didn't plan on going on SM since I have my tripod and my bag so I was not able to go on that ride.

When I packed all my stuff and head on over towards TL, it was kind of busy heading on over to TL. Like every time after the fireworks, it is so busy around the area that it takes time to walk on out of the park or over towards your next attraction.










Over at SM, the ride was open and there were no CM's telling the guests that the ride was down. It was nice to see and hear that the ride was running that night. There were a lot of people heading on over towards SM that night.





The wait time was already at 45 minutes to get on and the FP were not running.





Just as I was about to leave TL, I remember that the Iron Man exhibit was going on at Innoventions. It was closed that night and I told myself that I will go in that exhibit on Saturday after my DA and I get back from the WDSaA.

The Stark Industry Banners outside of Innoventions










After leaving TL, I head on back towards the Fantasyland Faire to see it at night. Most of the FF area was all roped off due to the fireworks from that night. The CM's don't let the guests around SB Castle until it is all clear after the fireworks. It was nice to get some pictures of the FF while it was roped off.




















After going around the FF, I had to get my favorite dessert at DL. Do you know what it is for the DISers that have followed my past trip reports? If you have guess the Dole Whip Soft Serve you are incorrect. This time I actually got the Dole Whip Float. I got the float for my aunt DBF that she went with me during the January trip. Mostly I don't get the float since I care about the pineapple ice cream. But I got it for her and took a picture that I was enjoying it.

When I got to the queue, the wait time was almost about 10 minutes just to get a Dole Whip Float.





I haven't had a Dole Whip Float in a long time and it was very nice. Even though I don't get much ice cream like the soft serve, it was nice to have the float that night for her. She was excited to see the picture that I took with my iPhone that night. As usual, I always have to get a picture of the float from that night.





After getting the Dole Whip Float, I head on out of the park since I was tired from that day after driving about 8 hours to get to SoCal and in DL for about 3 hours. I was enjoying the float while walking down MS. It was not that crowded that night while I was walking on out of the park.















I head on out of the park around 10:30pm just about 30 minutes until the park closes at 11pm. I walked all the way from the Esplanade and back to Best Western Anaheim Inn to meet up with my DA where she was relaxing in the room. 

This concludes our first day of the trip.

This is like a usual day for us when we get to SoCal where we have a long drive all the way from Sacramento to Anaheim. When we get to our room, we first head on over to the ESPN Zone to have dinner and watch the NBA Playoffs. When we were done, I head on over to DL to watch the fireworks. It is like a tradition for me to watch the fireworks on the first day since we won't get FP's for the first show of WoC. Magical is great like usual but it was disappointing that Tinkerbell or Dumbo didn't fly that night where it wasn't that windy. I got to see the Fantasyland Faire which replaced the Carnation Plaza Gardens and it was nice. It would have been nice if they left the CPG but it is a nice meet & greet area for the kids to meet their favorite princesses. I can tell that DD3 when she goes back will like it a lot. It was nice that Space Mountain was reopened that day after being down for a few weeks. I got to have the Dole Whip Float that night where I normally don't get it. It was nice to get it that night for my aunt BF.

Now the next day is the real highlight of the trip for my DA and I since we will be going to the WDSaA for the D23 Tour. Stay tune for the next update at the WDSaA.


----------



## PrincessInOz

YUM!  I actually LOVE that dole whip FLOAT.  That's a great shot!

Loving your pictures, Bret.  I hope you're pleased with them as well.  That new lens really shows what a great photographer you are.


----------



## kmedina

Sounds like a nice first day. I really have to review my pictures now as I never even remember Tink flying twice. Then again, Crap usually has us out of the parks before the night time shows, so I miss them way more than I see them. I am going to try a dole whip for the first time this October. I always refrained, because I thought pineapple (yuck) was the only flavor. It looks like the float only comes with pineapple, so I will not be trying that. 

I am loving all of your firework shots. You've really gotten quite good at taking them. So far, I have not learned how to use my camera yet. Some day. 

Thanks for reminding me of the difference between Zone and Club. I have never been inside the one at WDW, but I went to the one that was here several times. I loved the cookie dessert. It was kind of like a pazookie from BJ's. I barely watch football at my own house. While I enjoy watching it when it is on, I do not go out of my way to find it.  There was always some type of sport playing whenever we were there but never any championship games or anything super special.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> YUM!  I actually LOVE that dole whip FLOAT.  That's a great shot!
> 
> Loving your pictures, Bret.  I hope you're pleased with them as well.  That new lens really shows what a great photographer you are.



The Dole Whip Float was great that I had to get another one during the trip. I will tell you later on during the update what day I got it again. It is very good but I would still prefer the soft serve over the float.

Thank you PiO. I was pleased with the pictures during the trip. Some of the pictures turned out a little blurry but there is always a few during the trip that didn't turn out really well. It will be a matter of time when I get more lens for my DSLR and a possible upgrade later on.




kmedina said:


> Sounds like a nice first day. I really have to review my pictures now as I never even remember Tink flying twice. Then again, Crap usually has us out of the parks before the night time shows, so I miss them way more than I see them. I am going to try a dole whip for the first time this October. I always refrained, because I thought pineapple (yuck) was the only flavor. It looks like the float only comes with pineapple, so I will not be trying that.
> 
> I am loving all of your firework shots. You've really gotten quite good at taking them. So far, I have not learned how to use my camera yet. Some day.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of the difference between Zone and Club. I have never been inside the one at WDW, but I went to the one that was here several times. I loved the cookie dessert. It was kind of like a pazookie from BJ's. I barely watch football at my own house. While I enjoy watching it when it is on, I do not go out of my way to find it.  There was always some type of sport playing whenever we were there but never any championship games or anything super special.



It was a very nice first day of the trip. That day really went fast when my DA and I ate at the ESPN Zone and watching Magical that night. I know for a fact that Tink flies twice during Magical just like Remember Dreams Come True fireworks. Hopefully Crap will let you and the kids stay in the park that night to watch the fireworks. You will love watching Halloween Screams fireworks during Mickey's Halloween Party. That is good to hear that you will be trying a dole whip. You will like the dole whip soft serve and at the Tiki Juice Bar. It would be nice if the TJB have different flavor choices like the Aloha Isle at the Magic Kingdom where they have pineapple, vanilla and orange flavors.

Thank you Kim. Glad that you are enjoying all the "Magical" firework pictures. I was just like the same thing when I got my DSLR camera and didn't know how to take the firework pictures. I was glad that PiO showed me the settings on how to take pictures of the fireworks. I know that you can do the same thing.

Your welcome. The ESPN Zone is way better over the Club in my opinion. Speaking of the cookie dessert my DA had that during this past trip. I believe it is called Chocolate Chip Cookie Sundae in a skillet pan. She really likes that dessert a lot that she has to get it.


----------



## franandaj

I'm glad you and your aunt had nice day.   I am not into watching sports, so I have no desire to check out the ESPN places, but I'm glad they are there for you folks who enjoy them.  That's one of the things that makes Disney so great, everyone can pretty much do what they like!  

I'm looking forward to what Dave shows you at the archives.  He has a hard time with D23 folks because he always wants to show them new stuff and never knows who has seen what!


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  May 4, 2013 Part 1*​
On our last update, my DA got to Anaheim after a long trip from Sacramento. We had a nice day where we got to eat at the ESPN Zone for dinner and than I went to DL later that night for "Magical" fireworks. I had a fun time watching Magical that night and it would have been better if Tinkerbell or Dumbo flew that night. But that didn't stop me of having a great time. I spent a few hours in DL to look at the new Fantasyland Faire which is nice. I got a Dole Whip Float instead of the soft serve like I usually get. Now is a new day and the highlight of the trip.

On a nice Saturday morning, we got up around 7am that morning where my DA was all rested up nicely while I was a little tired from the other night. I didn't go to the park that morning since it was open until 9am. Mostly the park opens at 8am on Saturday but the park was not open that morning. So I used that time to rest up and get my bag ready for that day at the Walt Disney Studios. 

We didn't leave Best Western Anaheim Inn around 8:30am that morning and it took us about 45 minutes to get from Anaheim to the WDS in Burbank. It was nice that it didn't took that long to get from Anaheim to Burbank that day since the traffic on I-5 was not that bad. 

It was around 9:30am when we got to the WDS. We were on Riverside drive and entered the WDS from that area. We parked in the parking lot on the 2nd floor and now we are now in the WDS.

When we got out of our car, we walked with all the rest of the people who were here that day for the tour. My first impression of being in the WDS is so exciting and seeing all the different buildings that are the offices and stages are neat.





We followed the rest of the people that came from the parking lot and there was a long line. I thought that it was part of the tour and we found out awhile ago that there was some kind of screening that day along with the tour. There was two lines where one line was a 2D and 3D. I still don't know what screening happened that day but it happened at the theater. 

The staff told us for the screening event that the D23 tour is at the Hyperion Bungalow where the check-in for the tour is located. So my DA and I head on over to the Hyperion Bungalow and it was right next to the Walt Disney Studio Store. There were some people out right at the Hyperion Bungalow and we knew that this was the area for the tour.










When we check-in for the 10am tour that morning, we head inside the Hyperion Bungalow and there were some D23 merchandise during the tour for sale but we didn't buy anything at that time since we would have time to get it after the tour. 





After exiting the Hyperion Bungalow, we head on over to the Walt Disney Studio Store to see all the different merchandise and there was some merchandise I have never seen before and only exclusive at the WDSS. The thing that I bought at that time was the "Disney Trivia from the Vault: Secrets Revealed and Questions Answered". It was a very nice book to get and it would be nice to get Dave Smith sign it. 

It was around 10am and the D23 staff member called out all the people for the 10am tour. Our D23 tour guide is Kelly and she works at the WDS. We were also accompanied by Tom who is a D23 volunteer and a security guard to make sure that everyone doesn't sway off from the tour.





We got to see a Mickey shape topiary right across the street and she told us that this is the only topiary at the WDS.





She was telling us a lot of interesting facts about the WDS and the Hyperion Bungalow where it used to be the Disney Publicity and Comic Strip Department in the early days.





After that, we started to walked down the road and she talked about the flagpoles right close to the Buena Vista Cafe are the official flagpoles which were used at Squaw Valley, California in the Pageantry Ceremonies of the VIII Olympic Games which was held in February 18-28, 1960.










Now we started walking down past Stage A and the Buena Vista Cafe. While the group was walking down, I try to get as many different pictures while walking and listening to her talking about the WDS.





The Buena Vista Cafe










The other Olympic flagpole which also has a comemorative plaque





Then we came to the most well know cross sign at the WD Studios which is the Mickey Ave and Dopey Drive sign which was used in The Reluctant Dragon film.










While she was talking about the sign and the interesting history of it, I looked around the whole area and all the different buildings.





Down the road is the Michael D. Eisner building and the Roy O. Disney which you can barely see them on the side. On the other hand side are the other Animation buildings.










This is Pluto fire hydrant right at Pluto's Corner.










A look at the Mickey Ave/Dopey Drive sign





After looking at the sign, we head on over down the road and towards the Animation building right across from the Main Theater. Kelly was talking about the history of the Animation Building which was the main building for the artists and animators.

Animation Building





Main Theater





Most of the people that were in line for the screening at the Main Theater were already in the theater watching the screening while there were some staff outside.





After Kelly was done talking about the Animation Building, we started to go inside as the first building during the tour. We were not allowed to take any pictures inside the Animation Building. So I had to remember all the scenes from that day.

When we entered the Animation Building, down the hallways were a lot of different paintings, cels, and animation drawings on the wall of the hallway from all different movies from Dumbo, Lady and the Tramp, Aladdin, Beauty and the Beast, etc. It was very neat to walk through the hallways where the old Imagineers used to work and the current ones today. \

While in the Animation Building, we were taken downstairs in the building which they call it "The Morgue". It is an underground passageway that leads from the Animation Building to the Ink & Paint building which we were about to head on over there next. She told us that they had the underground passage way so that artists and animators can transport the animation cels from weather. That was a genius idea of making sure that the cels won't get damaged during weathers. Kelly talked some great stories about "The Morgue" that they have filmed movies and most of all that there were some old scripts and collection of animation art that was not seen in a long time.

After going through "The Morgue" we were now in the Ink & Paint Building where they put the paint on all the animation. Just like the Animation Building, we were not allowed to take pictures inside the building. We got to see through a clear window of the paint that they still used today. After going through the Ink & Paint Building, we were now back outside. 

This is it for this post and I will have more from the WDSaA Tour.


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> I'm glad you and your aunt had nice day.   I am not into watching sports, so I have no desire to check out the ESPN places, but I'm glad they are there for you folks who enjoy them.  That's one of the things that makes Disney so great, everyone can pretty much do what they like!
> 
> I'm looking forward to what Dave shows you at the archives.  He has a hard time with D23 folks because he always wants to show them new stuff and never knows who has seen what!



Thank you Alison. It was a nice day where it was a little hot in the afternoon when we got to SoCal but later that night it was so perfect in the mid 60s that I didn't want to leave that night and enjoyed the rest of the night. But I had to get some rest for the event the next day. We all have our favorite restaurants that we like to eat. I do enjoy eating at the ESPN Zone and you and Fran enjoy 33 and 1901. It would be nice to eat at those two places one day. It is nice place for the adults that want to watch sports games while the whole family is at the parks. 

When I read your trip report at the archives, I didn't want to read much about it since I will be going to the archives and possibly see those items that you have saw during your event. I understand that it is hard for him to show new stuff that haven't been seen before.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great start to the day so far.  Looks like you had a great day to enjoy the WDS.  

Looking forward to more.


----------



## franandaj

I love the shots of the studios!

It's too bad they didn't let you take photos in the various departments.  It seems that they are very random about where you can take pictures and where you can't.  We were able to take pictures in the Ink and Paint dept, but they didn't take us through the Morgue.

Looking forward to hearing more about your tour!


----------



## kmedina

Wow!  I may have the check out the studio now. The Morgue seems cool. It does not surprise me that Disney came up with such a great idea, since I heard Disneyland has underground tunnels for staff members to discretely move things around without taking away the magic. One day, I would like to see one of this tunnels too.  I really need to join D23 and am unsure why I have yet to do so.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Great start to the day so far.  Looks like you had a great day to enjoy the WDS.
> 
> Looking forward to more.



Thank you PiO. We did had a great start during the tour even though we were in the wrong area at the WDS. At least we had plenty of time to get to the Hyperion Bungalow where the D23 Tour check-in is located. 




franandaj said:


> I love the shots of the studios!
> 
> It's too bad they didn't let you take photos in the various departments.  It seems that they are very random about where you can take pictures and where you can't.  We were able to take pictures in the Ink and Paint dept, but they didn't take us through the Morgue.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more about your tour!



Thank you Alison.

I can understand why they won't let us take pictures in the various department due to filming or things that they don't want us to see. It didn't stop me of having a great time looking at the different buildings. That was neat the you were able to take pictures in the Ink and Paint building where you have posted it on your trip report. The Morgue was very neat to go through and learn the history of it. 




kmedina said:


> Wow!  I may have the check out the studio now. The Morgue seems cool. It does not surprise me that Disney came up with such a great idea, since I heard Disneyland has underground tunnels for staff members to discretely move things around without taking away the magic. One day, I would like to see one of this tunnels too.  I really need to join D23 and am unsure why I have yet to do so.



The Morgue was very neat and wish that they would let us take pictures. You can go to this website that talks about the Morgue http://d23.disney.go.com/news/2011/10/mystery-of-the-morgue/ which is very interesting. Same here that is wouldn't surprise me of the underground tunnels like at the MK at WDW. The D23 magazine subscription is quite a lot along with the membership. But you can get the membership without getting the magazine so you can do these different events. I haven't done too much D23 events ever since I subscribed to D23. You should consider joining D23 so you can do the tour and it was well worth doing the tour.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  May 4, 2013  Part 2*​
On our last update, my DA and I got to the Walt Disney Studios in Burbank. We got to go to the WDS to do the D23 Tour which was something that I wanted to do for a very long time. My DA and I never had the time these last few years to do the tour due to our work schedule. This time we found the time and do the tour on May 4th. The WDS was really very neat to be in person than seeing it on the pictures. We had a great tour guide name Kelly and she was very energetic. We got to learn a lot of interesting facts about the WDS and the history of the few buildings that we went through. We got to go through The Morgue which was neat to learn about. We got to go through the Animation and Ink & Paint Building during the tour. Now lets get back to the tour at the WDS.

Just when we got outside of the Ink & Paint Building, we can see The Michael D. Eisner Building or formerly the Team Disney Burbank Building. It was so neat to see the actual The Michael D. Eisner Building where it is the main building at the WDS. The building had the seven dwarfs holding the roof look so amazing. Kelly told us that the building is sometimes called the Seven Dwarfs Buildings. 




















We didnt go on over towards The Michael D. Eisner Building when we outside the Ink and Paint Building.





The Ink and Paint Building had a commemorative plaque during the 50th year of Walt Disney Studios in Burbank. We did get to see the Animation Building plaque but I forgot to get a picture of it.





A look at the main entrance close to the Michael D. Eisner Building










We started to walk down on Minnie Ave. to learn more about the other buildings on the property. While we were all walking, I had to get as many different pictures of the buildings while we were walking. There was a few times during the walking that I didnt hear Kelly talking about the site. I should have listen carefully but my DA told me what she had heard from Kelly.





The next building that we passed by was the Camera Building. The Camera Building was where they housed the multi-plane cameras to shoot animations. Kelly said during the time when we were right by the Camera Building that it was formerly called the Buena Vista Visual Effect and it is called Buena Vista Imaging today.  










Another great tip she gave us during the tour is that right by the Camera Building, you can get a glimpse of the Walt Disney Studios water tower right down the alley. 





After she talked about the Camera Building, we started to head on over to the next building during the tour.





We were now passing by the Cutting Building.





We were also right by Stages B and C





Another view of the WDS water tower with the Cutting Building in the view





We were walking down on Dopey Drive and we head on in towards the Shorts Building on the right hand side. The Shorts building is called Shorts because the building was the location where the early Disney short cartoons were made. Kelly told us that the Shorts Building was once WD office. We got to go inside the building and down the hallway but just like the other buildings that we were not allowed to take any pictures.





We got to the other side of the Shorts Building.





After we were all outside, we were on the other side of the Shorts Building right next to Stage 1 Building or known as The Fantasia Stage.





Stage 1 or The Fantasia Stage is one the original Disney soundstage at the WDS. It was built in order to film Leopold Stokowski's segments in the 1940 film Fantasia. During WWII, the stage was used for repairing army vehicles. Stage 1 still is in use today for the current feature and television projects.





Another 50th anniversary plaque for The Fantasia Stage





We now moved on towards the next part of the tour.










More different offices at WDS





That is it for this post and I will have more from the WDSaA tour.


----------



## PrincessInOz

LOVE LOVE LOVE the facade of the Michael D Eisner building.  Those dwarves holding up the roof are just great!

I really appreciate your pictures of the various buildings.  It's nice to see the outside and gauge how the layout is.


Completely OT - Those water towers.  This is something quite American.  Is there a historic reason behind why there are water towers marking most towns or campuses?


----------



## Kiwigirls

Great photos! Love the ones of the fireworks and Main Street at night! Just gorgeous. Love the Studio tour too.


----------



## kmedina

Love the building with the dwarves. Did they happen to mention what is currently shooting in the Fantasia stage? Xander loves all the Disney shows. It would be cool if I could say that is where one of his shows is made. I am going to join D23 for sure. I think it is $75 for the magazine subscription membership or $35 without it. Do you get the magazine?  Is it worth $10 an issue?  If it is, I will probably do that one. Since you are the one who is finally getting me to join, I can list you as my referral if you pm me your last name. It needs the city you live in too, but I think you live in Sacramento, right?


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the facade of the Michael D Eisner building.  Those dwarves holding up the roof are just great!
> 
> I really appreciate your pictures of the various buildings.  It's nice to see the outside and gauge how the layout is.
> 
> 
> Completely OT - Those water towers.  This is something quite American.  Is there a historic reason behind why there are water towers marking most towns or campuses?



The facade of the Michael D. Eisner Building is so amazing and it was nice to see it from tha tangle but later on during the tour, we got to go up closer which is even more amazing.

Thank you PiO. It is a big maze of so many buildings and streets at the WDS. Luckily there were maps around the studio to tell everyone where they are and where each different building, etc. around.

The WD Tower is so neat to look at. It is not operational anymore.




Kiwigirls said:


> Great photos! Love the ones of the fireworks and Main Street at night! Just gorgeous. Love the Studio tour too.



Thank you Kiwigirls. 




kmedina said:


> Love the building with the dwarves. Did they happen to mention what is currently shooting in the Fantasia stage? Xander loves all the Disney shows. It would be cool if I could say that is where one of his shows is made. I am going to join D23 for sure. I think it is $75 for the magazine subscription membership or $35 without it. Do you get the magazine?  Is it worth $10 an issue?  If it is, I will probably do that one. Since you are the one who is finally getting me to join, I can list you as my referral if you pm me your last name. It needs the city you live in too, but I think you live in Sacramento, right?



Thank you Kim. The Michael D. Eisner Building is very nice to look at especially the seven dwarfs. When someone in our group asked Kim if something was happening at the Fantasia Stage, she told us that it was no being used during our tour. But she did say that they are planning on using the Fantasia Stage for an ABC television show. I'm glad that you are going to join D23. I have been a member since it started in 2009. Even though I haven't attended a lot of D23 events, it is a nice Disney magazine to read.


----------



## ACDSNY

I'm really enjoying your studio tour pics and the little known facts you're sharing with us.


----------



## franandaj

kmedina said:


> Love the building with the dwarves. Did they happen to mention what is currently shooting in the Fantasia stage? Xander loves all the Disney shows. It would be cool if I could say that is where one of his shows is made. I am going to join D23 for sure. I think it is $75 for the magazine subscription membership or $35 without it. Do you get the magazine?  Is it worth $10 an issue?  If it is, I will probably do that one. Since you are the one who is finally getting me to join, I can list you as my referral if you pm me your last name. It needs the city you live in too, but I think you live in Sacramento, right?



The membership which includes the magazine is totally worth it.  Fran and I both have memberships and we have one with the magazine and one without.  In the beginning they didn't let members buy tickets for partners and we sweated it out for being whatever was the membership below sorcerers was at the last expo.  We are sorcerers for this expo so I'm glad that we won't miss out on anything.  You definitely want to be in on D23, but you should plan some weekends to come to Burbank and take advantage of the offerings at the studio.

I'm not sure if you read my report of the studio tour we did, it was awesome!


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> I'm really enjoying your studio tour pics and the little known facts you're sharing with us.



Thank you Angela. I am glad that you are enjoying the WDS tour pics. There was a lot of information that Kelly told everyone during the tour and it is hard to remember everything she had said.




franandaj said:


> The membership which includes the magazine is totally worth it.  Fran and I both have memberships and we have one with the magazine and one without.  In the beginning they didn't let members buy tickets for partners and we sweated it out for being whatever was the membership below sorcerers was at the last expo.  We are sorcerers for this expo so I'm glad that we won't miss out on anything.  You definitely want to be in on D23, but you should plan some weekends to come to Burbank and take advantage of the offerings at the studio.
> 
> I'm not sure if you read my report of the studio tour we did, it was awesome!



I agree with Alison that the membership with the magazines is well worth it even though it is a lot for 4 magazines a year and you have the opportunity to enjoy all the different Disney events around the country. The tour was well worth the $60 per person for 2 and half hours of going on the WDS and seeing and hearing all the great history of the WD company. I can't believe it took me 3 years to finally do the WDS tour. 


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  May 4, 2013  Part 3*​
On our last update, my DA and I were at the Walt Disney Studios during the D23 Day at the Walt Disney Studios and Archives. We just walked through the Shorts Building and passed by the Camera and Cutting Building. We also got to see the outside of Stage 1 Building or mostly known as the Fantasia Stage. This has been an exciting first part of the day at the WDS and learning about the history. 

We just passed by Stage 1 and now heading on over to Stage 2 Building. Stage 2 is known as The Julie Andrews Stage where it was the stage that was used for the films Mary Poppins and The Princess Diaries which took place inside the soundstage. Stage 2 is the second oldest soundstage on the WDS lot. Kelly told everyone that Stage 2 was used for first productions of the Mickey Mouse Club.











Julie Andrews Stage 2 Plaque





Stage 2 Plaque during the 50th Anniversary of the WDS.





After we looked at Stage 2, we head on down on Third Ave right in between Stage 1 and Stage 2.





Now we were on Donald Avenue right next to Stage 3 and by the Sign/Paint Shop and the Lumber Building. Stage 3 was designed for the film 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea.





We didnt go towards Stage 3 just yet, instead we were right next to the Walt Disney Production Building or the Digital Studio Center. It was just recently opened last year.










Down the road, we can see the ABC Studios Building right across the street.





Just after we were at the Walt Disney Studios Production Building, we walked down on Donald Ave to see the other buildings around the avenue.





While we were walking down on Donald Ave, We saw Stage 3 on the left hand side while on the right hand side were the Sign shop, Lumber Building as well as the Mill.

On the right hand side was the Zorro Parking Structure where we parked our car when we got to the WDS. We were originally suppose to park in the Buena Vista Parking Lot for the tour but we parked in the Zorro Parking Structure during the screening at the Theater.





Stage 3 door was open when we were walking down on Donald Ave. While we were walking down, mostly everyone in our group walked on over to Stage 3 and see what was going on. I didnt get a picture of it while we were walking but I did get to see what was going on inside. Kelly told us that there wasnt anything going on in Stage 3 and she was right since it was empty.





Stage 3 Plaque





Now heading on over towards the Mill










While we were right by the Mill Building, Kelly talked about the history of the Water Tower at WDS lot. The Water Tower does not carry water and she told us that it is barely shorter than the Matterhorn mountain at DL.





We were all right by the Mill while she was talking about the Water Tower.





Right across the street is the vending machines as well as more offices at the WDS lot.





Now we started to walk down and we passed by Building 95 which also has a map of the WDS





An actual map of the WDS lot





We walked down on Donald Ave and heading on over towards more different buildings which were not that interesting as the Stage buildings.





We passed by Building 74 which is the Technical Services and Facility Operations at the WDS





Now we were on right on Business Street where there Stage buildings set up on that street and she talked about that they used these scenes for different shows. She told us that they can be adjusted for the shows that needs these props. 










After we left that area, we head on over to our next building which is one of the buildings that I am looking forward to seeing during the tour. But that will be another time since the pictures is at the maximum. So stay tune for the next update of what building we are about to go in next.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Really loving this walking tour of WDS.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret -*

I thought of you the other day because there was an updated version of that "_Disneyland: Behind the Magic_" (or whatever it's called) show on TV.  It used to run on the Travel Channel in the old days, and then I think it was updated a wee bit a couple of years ago to include a little segment about some newer things.  

However, the recent version that aired last week -- which was on Destination America instead of the Travel Channel -- was majorly revised to include a whole big chunk about the different lands in DCA and all the new stuff.  I recorded it and will have to go back and watch it thoroughly, but it seemed like at least half of the show was devoted to DCA (all sorts of footage from Cars Land and Buena Vista Street) whereas in the original version there was hardly any DCA stuff.  

That's what was happening when you were at DLR, and wondering what was being filmed!  Back when you were mentioning the filming, I had a suspicion that it had something to do with one of those former Travel Channel shows being updated to include new footage, and that appears to be the case.  In fact, there was a lot of filming going on when I did the first CL preview slot on June 9th (a CM asked me to move out of the way because I was blocking a camera  guy's clear shot of Luigi's) and I think they incorporated some of that footage too, from what I can tell.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Really loving this walking tour of WDS.  Thanks for sharing.



Thank you PiO.




Sherry E said:


> *Bret -*
> 
> I thought of you the other day because there was an updated version of that "_Disneyland: Behind the Magic_" (or whatever it's called) show on TV.  It used to run on the Travel Channel in the old days, and then I think it was updated a wee bit a couple of years ago to include a little segment about some newer things.
> 
> However, the recent version that aired last week -- which was on Destination America instead of the Travel Channel -- was majorly revised to include a whole big chunk about the different lands in DCA and all the new stuff.  I recorded it and will have to go back and watch it thoroughly, but it seemed like at least half of the show was devoted to DCA (all sorts of footage from Cars Land and Buena Vista Street) whereas in the original version there was hardly any DCA stuff.
> 
> That's what was happening when you were at DLR, and wondering what was being filmed!  Back when you were mentioning the filming, I had a suspicion that it had something to do with one of those former Travel Channel shows being updated to include new footage, and that appears to be the case.  In fact, there was a lot of filming going on when I did the first CL preview slot on June 9th (a CM asked me to move out of the way because I was blocking a camera  guy's clear shot of Luigi's) and I think they incorporated some of that footage too, from what I can tell.



So that what was shooting on the day during the AP preview last year. I still can't remember what they were filming that day and for what show. Now it is likely the Disneyland: Behind the Magic. I always thought it was the Disney company filming to promote the new lands at DCA. That would have been neat to watch Disneyland: Behind the Magic and see the updated show of the DLR. Thank you for informing me about the filming on that day and I will try to look for the video and watch it.

Thank you Sherry


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  May 4, 2013  Part 4*​
On our last update, we were walking around the WDS to see all the different buildings and stages. We got to see Stage 1, 2, & 3 where they have filmed classic shows and movies. Got to see the Water Tower up close where it was amazing. Now let's get back to the report.

We just left around Building 74 and now heading on over to the next building. On the way, we were seeing the Michael D. Eisner building and thought that this was the next building that we were going too.





The group didn't head on over to the Michael D. Eisner building. The building we were going to next was on our right hand side when we were walking down. It was the Frank G. Wells building. The Frank G. Wells building is home to the Walt Disney Archives, WD Television, Disney University, management offices, HR department and the multi-plane camera. We were right at the entrance while Kelly was talking about the life of Frank G. Wells as the former president of the WD Company. 





While the group head on in the building, I had to get the front entrance before I went in.





The FGW sign had a speech from "Lincoln: Man of the People" by Edwin Markham. Also on the bottom of the sign "Humility is the Final Achievement" is a very interesting story that Kelly told us. She said that those words were from a fortune cookie that FGW carried with him in his wallet. So they put those words on the sign to dedicate the building to him.





We entered the FGW building and there was another group in the Disney Archives room. So we all waited in the lobby at the FGW building until it was time to head on in. While we were in the building, I went around to take as many pictures as possible.





The FGW building has a Starbucks in the building which is neat. I remember from Alison (franandaj) that she said that there was a Starbucks in the FGW building.





A couple of pictures right by the entrance to Starbucks





Now I looked at the display cases to see a lot of different models from past movies and shows. The Magic of Models and Miniatures





















































































That's it for this post and I will have more from the Frank G Wells Building.


----------



## PrincessInOz

That's a lot of wonderful models in the foyer there.  Looks like we could be in for a nice round of archival material next.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  May 4, 2013  Part 5*​
On our last update, we were at the WDS in Burbank going through the Frank G Wells building. It was almost our time to go into the Disney Archives room and see all the historic artifacts of the Walt Disney Company. But first, we were out in the lobby looking at all the different display cases that had models and miniatures from different rides and shows.

After looking through the Magic of Models and Miniatures, I looked at the WD Archives case with Snow White toys, pictures, dolls, etc. 






























Down the hallway, I looked at the multi-plane camera that was used to for the movie Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs.










The Multiplane Camera plaque










Disneys Multiplane Camera pictures right across from the actual multiplane camera






























Everyone in the group is waiting to head in the Disney Archives room while another tour group is already in the room. 










A look at the Disney Archives door where we will be going in shortly










Just about 10 minutes in the lobby, the other group that was in the Archives room came out and we were on our way to go inside the room.





But that will be told on the next update. So stay tune to see what is inside the Walt Disney Archives.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I love the picture sketch of the various Mickey 'looks' through the ages.  It's interesting to see the changes.

Looking forward to the next update.


----------



## ACDSNY

Nice updates, it's cool to see what's in the archives.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> I love the picture sketch of the various Mickey 'looks' through the ages.  It's interesting to see the changes.
> 
> Looking forward to the next update.





ACDSNY said:


> Nice updates, it's cool to see what's in the archives.



Thank you PiO and Angela. 


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  May 4, 2013  Part 6*​
On our last update, our group was now in the Frank G Wells building and waiting to go into the Disney Archives room to see all the historic artifacts of the Walt Disney Company. While we were waiting, we were all wondering around the lobby seeing all the different pictures, toys models from the movie Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs. We also got to see the multiplane camera that they used for the movie. Now it is our time to head on in towards the Disney Archives room and see the interesting things.

We just entered the Disney Archives room and it was so neat to go inside the room. When we entered the room, Dave Smith, Founder of the Walt Disney Archives was there for the tours that day and everyone was so excited to see him that day. He talked about the Archives and how it was started. 





While he was talking, I took a few pictures of the room. I did get close up pictures later on while we were in the Disney Archives.















Dave Smith brought out the first item to show us that day and this was a very interesting item that he showed us. It is the Marriage Certificate of Elias and Flora Disney. This was a very interesting story that Dave told us that they have found this Marriage Certificate of Elias and Flora. 





After Dave Smith talked about the Marriage Certificate, he showed us the Baptism Certificate of Walt Disney. The ones that was in the Walt Disney Family Museum was a replica of the original on that Dave Smith showed us that day during the tour.





Next he showed us the first Disneyland guide book which was produced in 1955 and it had an interesting story. I believed Dave said that the book at that time cost about $0.50 back in 1955. He said that Walt made the guide book cheap back than was so the people could tell their family & friends about Disneyland. This was a great way to do free advertising of DL back then. 










The next one was the Picture Souvenir Book of Disneyland in Natural Color which is the original back in 1955. 










He showed us a ticket book from the Magic Kingdom in Florida which was neat





A Walt Disney World ticket book that had all the original rides back at the MK in 1971.















Next was the first ticket to EPCOT Center that he showed.





And lastly he brought an Oscar award so the people can hold it and take pictures with it. I didnt take a picture of holding it since we have limited time to look around the Disney Archives.





After he was done talking, he was now starting to sign autographs of his book Disney Trivia from the Vault Secrets Revealed and Questions Answered. I forgot to say when we got to the WDS that I did purchase the book before the tour since I can get an autograph of Dave Smith that day.





The book shelves had a lot of Disney books as well as models and miniatures on top.










I looked at all the different items that Dave Smith showed us during his talk. There were a few of them that I didnt take a picture of at the beginning since I was looking around the room. Here are some items that he had showed us and I got a close up picture of.

Marriage Certificate of Elias and Flora Disney





Certificate of Baptism of Walt Disney





An Invitational Press Preview Pass from opening day at DL and a post card to Flora Disney





A Parking Pass sticker for the premier of DL on July 17, 1955. There are a few of these stickers left today since most of them were stick on the windows of the cars and there are not too many of them today.





The Picture Souvenir Book of Disneyland in Natural Color





Disneyland Guide book





That is it for this post and I will have more from the Disney Archives during the D23 event.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> Got here safely and it was a nice day yesterday. Just about to leave to Burbank for the tour this morning but here is a quick update from yesterday. My DA and I got to Anaheim around 4pm and we ate at the ESPN Zone as our favorite restaurant at the DLR. We watched a lot of NBA Playoff games yesterday. Even though it was hot during the afternoon, the nighttime was so great in the mid 60s. I went to the park last night and it was quite busy in early May. I was able to watch Magical fireworks last night and it was a little disappointment where Tink or Dumbo flew last night. It was not that windy and I was kind of surprised that they didn't fly during Magical. But it didn't stop me of having a great time watching Magical. I also got to have a Dole Float where I don't get that.
> 
> Here are some pics from yesterday with the new lens that I bought the Nikkor 18-105mm lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will update you later today from the WDSaA.



Bret,
How could I not be subscribed to your report??  I missed so much.  I saw that Sherry had posted about your trip report in the Christmas thread so I did a little investigating.  Better late to the party than never arrive I guess.

I love the pictures here with your new camera lens.  Did you enjoy the tour of the WDS?  I looks nice and informative.

Anything else I've missed from you?  Other trip reports?  Hope all is well.  Sounds like you've been very busy at work.

TK


----------



## PrincessInOz

Another great update.  I loved looking at all those 1st day passes.  Wonder how much one of those would sell for on eBay?


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Bret,
> How could I not be subscribed to your report??  I missed so much.  I saw that Sherry had posted about your trip report in the Christmas thread so I did a little investigating.  Better late to the party than never arrive I guess.
> 
> I love the pictures here with your new camera lens.  Did you enjoy the tour of the WDS?  I looks nice and informative.
> 
> Anything else I've missed from you?  Other trip reports?  Hope all is well.  Sounds like you've been very busy at work.
> 
> TK



Hi TK,

It's nice to see you back on the thread with the latest update. It has been awhile since you have posted on this thread. 

The Nikkor 18-105mm lens is a nice addition to my DSLR and the quality is very nice. There were a few times that the pictures were not that good but it is still a learning experience. My DA and I enjoyed the tour a lot that we will consider doing it again in the near future. Maybe not next year unless I go with someone else where I will go again. The best part of the WDSaA tour is just beginning with yesterday update. So stay tune for more updates later on. It is something that any Disney fan would want to do and I can't believe it took me 4 years to do this tour when D23 was formed in 2009.

I had my annual Holiday trip in November of last year and the January trip with my aunt (not my DA that goes with me to the Disney parks a lot) with her BF and DD2 now DD3 which was her first time to Disneyland and she had a great time. You can go back on my links and read about it which was a nice experience where I haven't done some rides, shows and dining experience for quite some time.

I haven't been lately on the threads since I got a new job. It is nice to work again but it not the same when I am not on the threads talking to you and the other DISers. 




PrincessInOz said:


> Another great update.  I loved looking at all those 1st day passes.  Wonder how much one of those would sell for on eBay?



Thank you PiO. Seeing all these interesting items that Dave Smith showed us was so neat. It was nice to show all those different passes of the Disney parks. I would say those tickets would be worth a lot of money to any hardcore Disney fan. I wonder what Alison would pay for those tickets?


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  May 4, 2013  Part 7*​
On our last update, our group in the Disney Archives room at the Frank G Wells building and we were seeing all the cool items that Dave Smith the founder of the Disney Archives showed us during the tour. He showed us a lot of great items during the tour and now we are free to look around the Archives room.

When I looked at all the items that Dave Smith showed us, I went around the room to look at and take as many pictures as I can. 





Animation Cels















The case that I had got pictures from earlier which really interested me the most. A model of the company plane.





From the Carolwood Pacific which was Walts backyard railroad at his house. It was very neat to see personal items from the Carolwood Pacific Railroad at the Archives.





http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7428/8716196120_a1c48bd775_b.jpg/img]

[img]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7411/8715077397_9107a84f02_b.jpg

Some of Walt earlier works and drawings





A picture of WD when he was 10 months old and Walt in the Red Cross. His passport and order paper during his days in the Red Cross.





Walts personal 16mm camera and projector that he used for some of the live footage of Saludos Amigos





Different awards that Walt won over the years










We looked at the next case which had different props and items used in the movies. The one that I thought was the neatest in the case was the snow globe that was used in the movie Mary Poppins.

























The next case right next to it had Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs toys and books.















Thats it for this post and I will have more from the WDSaA tour.


----------



## tksbaskets

The tour looks fascinating!!  I love the history behind the WDS.   Did you have enought time to see everthing you wanted to??


----------



## franandaj

Very interesting!  Some of the cases were exactly the same as when I was there in August.  (prince of Persia capsule, sorcerer's apprentice ring, that case)  All the other cases were completely different as were the artwork that was around the room.

He showed us the same guide books, and told us the story about how Walt produced them cheap so that everyone would take one home and show them off to their friends and neighbors, and tell them about Disneyland.  We didn't see the marriage certificate or baptism, but some of the same ticket books.  

I couldn't resist taking my picture with the Oscar, I mean when will I ever get to hold one again!

Great updates!   I hope you enjoyed your studio tour, even the part waiting in the Frank G Wells building was cool.  That was all different from when I was there too.  I think maybe when we see another one of those come up on the D23 site, we should do it again.  Fran wasn't feeling well that day, I think she would enjoy a do-over.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the showcases.  lots and lots of detail there.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> The tour looks fascinating!!  I love the history behind the WDS.   Did you have enought time to see everthing you wanted to??



The D23 tour was so great and it was worth every penny. There was a lot of great history of the WDS and the mysteries surrounding the Disney Company. For only 2 1/2 hours which went by so quickly that it didn't felt like 2 1/2 hours. It felt like 1 hour during the tour and we didn't get a lot of time at the Disney Archives and the Disney Legends Plaza which I will tell you about later on during the posts.




franandaj said:


> Very interesting!  Some of the cases were exactly the same as when I was there in August.  (prince of Persia capsule, sorcerer's apprentice ring, that case)  All the other cases were completely different as were the artwork that was around the room.
> 
> He showed us the same guide books, and told us the story about how Walt produced them cheap so that everyone would take one home and show them off to their friends and neighbors, and tell them about Disneyland.  We didn't see the marriage certificate or baptism, but some of the same ticket books.
> 
> I couldn't resist taking my picture with the Oscar, I mean when will I ever get to hold one again!
> 
> Great updates!   I hope you enjoyed your studio tour, even the part waiting in the Frank G Wells building was cool.  That was all different from when I was there too.  I think maybe when we see another one of those come up on the D23 site, we should do it again.  Fran wasn't feeling well that day, I think she would enjoy a do-over.



I remember during your trip report last year that the cases were a little different during your visit. It was neat to see something different instead of the items during your trip report. 

I remember Dave Smith saying thing you have said during your trip report of selling the guide books so cheap so that everyone could take home and show them off to their friends and family. That was a genius idea from Walt to advertise Disneyland during the early days. 

I thought about holding the Oscar but I wanted to get more pictures of the cases and all the different things to look at in the Archives room.

Thank you Alison. My DA and I enjoyed the tour a lot and wish that it lasted longer than 2 1/2 hours. The Frank G Wells building was the highlight of the tour especially going through the Disney Archives and meeting Dave Smith. It was nice to see different stuff after reading and seeing all your great pictures when you at the Disney Archives. There is an upcoming D23 Day at The Walt Disney Studios and Archives on June 1st and the last one on the event schedule is November 2nd. You and Fran could possibly go to the November tour. I would say the same thing that Fran would enjoy a do-over at the WDS.




PrincessInOz said:


> Love the showcases.  lots and lots of detail there.



Thank you PiO.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  May 4, 2013  Part 8*​
On our last update, our group in the Disney Archives room at the Frank G Wells building and we were seeing all the cool items that Dave Smith the founder of the Disney Archives showed us during the tour. I was looking at all the different cases that had a lot of different items that were used in past movies. We got to see a lot of different toys from Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs.

After looking at the case with the Snow White and Seven Dwarfs toys, books, etc. now I was looking at the case on the left hand side which had a lot of different Disney character toys, watches, buttons, etc. which were neat. There were a lot of different things in the case during the early days.

Donald Duck and Pluto toys, cups during the early days





Pinocchio and Dumbo toys





A lot of Disney watches

























Mickey Mouse and Minnie Mouse toys, clocks, etc. 










Kelly told us that we only had a few more minutes to go in the Archives until the next group turn to come in and see the Archives.





Annette Funicello costumes during her days during the Mickey Mouse Club










I head on over to Dave Smith table and asked him to sign my book. I asked my DA to get a picture of us together and this was the best picture that she took while I was getting my book signed.





Now we were asked to leave the Archives so the next group can come in and I had to get some last second pictures of the Archives before we left.










We have now exited the Archives while the next tour group which was the 10:30am group behind us is now about to head on in the Archives while we left the building.





While we were outside, she told us about the Frank G Wells building where the outside is painted with movie film which is very neat to see an outside of the building.










There were a lot of people walking down, I would have guess that it was the guests during the screening at the theater.





Now we were heading into the next best part after the Archives is the Disney Legends Plaza. It is the central hub for the Disney Legends awards and pays homage to the recipients. It was so neat to see the Disney Legends Plaza with all the different plaques of all the great people that contributed to the Disney Company. 





Before we entered the Disney Legends Plaza, we got to see Walt Disney Heroes Award plaque 





Kelly talked about the Disney Legends Plaza of how it was started and showing all the different plaques with recipients name, reason for getting the award and their hand print and signature. There were others that didnt have hand prints or signatures since they didnt received the award when they were alive. This was so amazing to see all the different plaques of all the recipients for the Disney Legends Award.










After she finished talking, we were now free to go around the Disney Legends Plaza to see all the different plaques and some statues that we have seen at Disney Parks around the US. Seeing the Michael D. Eisner Building in the background is so neat and amazing to see at the Disney Legends Plaza.





Thats it for this post and I will have more pictures from the Disney Legends Plaza and all the different plaques. That is a lot of picture taking of all the different plaques.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice!


Love that you got Dave Smith to sign your book. 

I was really interested to see all of the archive merchandise in the cases.  A work colleague was showing me a picture of something he's got in his collection....it's a Mickey themed bug spray can.  The old fashion kind where you put the liquid in the barrel and there is a piston that you pump.  He's been trying to find out where it originated from as no one seems to know.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> Love that you got Dave Smith to sign your book.
> 
> I was really interested to see all of the archive merchandise in the cases.  A work colleague was showing me a picture of something he's got in his collection....it's a Mickey themed bug spray can.  The old fashion kind where you put the liquid in the barrel and there is a piston that you pump.  He's been trying to find out where it originated from as no one seems to know.



Dave Smith is a very nice gentleman and it was nice of him to sign my book during the tour. 

Looking through all the cases with the merchandise is very nice to see and see.


The next update will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  May 4, 2013  Part 9*​
On our last update, we just finished going through the Disney Archives and now are at the Disney Legends Plaza to see all the different plaques of all the people that contributed to the Disney Company. It was something that I really wanted to see and we got to see the Disney Legends Plaza. 

After Kelly let us go around the Disney Legends Plaza, I took on the task of going around the whole Legends Plaza and get pictures of all the different plaques.

The first one was Lucien Ades for Music, Angel Angelopoulos for Publishing, Poul Brahe Pederson for Publishing and Roberto De Leonardis for Film and all four of them were inducted on April 11, 1997.





The next one had some hand prints along with their signature. Orlando Ferrante for Imagineering, Buzz Price for Imagineering, Leonard Goldenson for Television, & Tim Conway for Film





I remember this one back in 2009 when Betty White and Bea Arthur were inducted at the first ever D23 Expo back in September 2009. It was neat to see both their plaques at the Disney Legends Plaza





Rue McClanahan and Estelle Getty were also inducted in 2009 during the D23 Expo.





Floyd Gottfredson for Publishing and Al Taliaferro for Publishing





Lillian Disney and Edna Disney plaques 





Neil Gallagher Imagineering and Don Iwerks for Film Productions





Oliver Wallace for Music and Dorothea Redmond for Imagineering





Everyone was spread around the Disney Legends Plaza to see and take pictures of the plaques





Phil Collins for Music and Maurice Chevalier for Film & Music





Sir Tim Rice for Music and Sir John Mills for Film





Wally Boag and Fulton Burley for Attractions





Betty Taylor and Edwar Meck for Attractions





I Just kept looking down at all the plaques at the Disney Legends Plaza and it was going to take awhile to get all the pictures of the plaques during our limited time at Legends Plaza. I was determine to get every plaque during the tour.





Frank Wells for Administration and Jack Lindquist for Attractions





Russi Taylor for Voice and Wayne Allwine for Voice





Burny Mattinson and Walt Peregoy for Animation





Right across from the Disney Legends Plaza was the Animation Building





Alan Menken and Howard Ashman for Music





George Bruns and Frank Churchill for Music





Harriet Burns for Imagineering and Joyce Carlson for Animation & Imagineering





Retta Scott for Animation and Bob Broughton for Animation & Film





Dave Smith which we met a while ago and get to see his Disney Legends plaque along with Lucille Martin for Administration.





Tom Murphy for Administration and Roone Arledge for Television





Thats it for this post and I will have more pictures from the Disney Legends Plaza during the D23 Day at the Walt Disney Studios and Archives.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I love the handprints.  They are just fantastic.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  May 4, 2013  Part 10*​
On our last update, we were at the Disney Legends Plaza seeing all the different Disney Legends plaques. It was neat to see all the different plaques of all the different people. Seeing the hand prints of some of the them were neat to see and I had to get a lot of pictures of them. This was a lot of picture taking that afternoon and it was fun.

Now back with more pictures of the plaques at the Disney Legends Plaza. There were a lot of people who have contributed to the WD Company that I have known for my experience with Disney and some I have never heard until I went back and looked at their names. 

Ron Dominguez and Cliff Edwards





There was Tim Allen plaque and Dick Jones which is the voice of Pinocchio back in 1940 WD film.





Kevin Corcoran and Tim Considine





Tommy Kirk and David Stollery





Joe Grant and Jack Hannah





Ken OConnor and Peter Ellenshaw





Donn Tatum and Card Walker





Irving Ludwig and Harper Goff





Tommy Kirk and David Stollery





Ron Dominguez and Cliff Edwards





Claude Coats and Bill Evans plaques. I remember Claude Coats name a lot since he has done a lot of different attractions at Disneyland which his best works were Pirates of the Caribbean and Haunted Mansion.





Sir Elton John and Joe Ranft





Peter Jennings and Jimmy Johnson





Mary Costa and Norman Ferguson





William Garity and Hmilton Luske





The famous Sherman Brothers (Richard and Robert) plaques which are known for their different music of the rides at Disneyland. 





Now I got to another plaque that I have been looking forward to see was the Julie Andrews plaque. This is one of the few plaques that I have been looking forward to see at Disney Legends Plaza.





Julie Andrews plaque which she was dedicated on October 22, 1991.





There are two familiar names that I know so well at Disneyland. Art Linkletter and Steve Martin. Art Linkletter was the broadcaster for Disneyland opening in 1955. Steve Martin worked at Disneyland as his first job. I remember Steve Martin being played in the lobby of Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln lobby before you enter the show.





It was neat to see Jack Wagner plaque. I know Jack Wagner name from the Walt Disney World Monorail famous Monorail message. He has done a lot of various announcements at Disneyland and WDW. 





Kathryn Beaumont and Kurt Russell





Vladimir Tytla and Wilfred Jackson





Eric Larson and John Lounsbery





Wolfgang Eitherman and another one that I looked forward to was the Herb Ryman plaque. Herbert Ryman is a well known artist and did the first art design of Disneyland. Wolfgang Eithermanis one of the Disneys Nine Old Men which were the core animators at the Walt Disney Company.





Mary Jones and Mary Anne Mang





Thats it for this post and I will have more pictures from the Disney Legends Plaza during the D23 Day at the Walt Disney Studios and Archives.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Thanks Bret.  Really appreciate seeing the names, hands and autographs.


----------



## tksbaskets

PrincessInOz said:


> Thanks Bret.  Really appreciate seeing the names, hands and autographs.



I agree.  I just loved seeing all the legend and star plaques!

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Thanks Bret.  Really appreciate seeing the names, hands and autographs.





tksbaskets said:


> I agree.  I just loved seeing all the legend and star plaques!
> 
> TK



Thank you PiO and TK. I still have more plaques to go and there are a lot of them.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  May 4, 2013  Part 11*​
On our last update, we were at the Disney Legends Plaza seeing all the different Disney Legends plaques. It was neat to see all the different plaques of all the different people. Seeing the hand prints of some of them were neat to see and I had to get a lot of pictures of them. 

Back to more pictures of the Disney Legends Plaza. I must have took over 100+ plaques during the time we were at Disney Legends Plaza. It would have been nice if we got to stay a little bit longer but I wanted to get pictures of the plaques as much as I can. It was neat to see some of my favorite Imagineers plaques at the Disney Legends Plaza and there were some people that I havent seen yet during the time.

Milt Albright and Cicely Rigdon





I finally was able to see the other Disney Legends plaque which was Roy E. Disney. Also right next to him was Normal Palmer










James Algar and Lloyd Richardson





Fred MacMurray and Ub Iwerks





Les Clark and Milt Kahl





So after awhile, I decided to take individual pictures since we were at the Disney Legends Plaza for quite some time. It was a mistake of taking individual pictures during the time but I will get to that later. Here are more pics of the plaques.

Ralph Kent





Bob Gurr plaque. He is one of my favorite Imagineers since he has designed a lot of Disneyland attractions during the early days like Autopia, Haunted Mansion, the Monorail, Submarine Voyage and Matterhorn Mountain.





Alice Estes Davis was known for the costumes for the films, television and the parks. I remember last year that she was honored with a window at DL.





Rolly Crump is another Imagineer who help developed the Haunted Mansion. I remember watching Disneyland: Secrets, Stories, & Magic DVD from the Walt Disney Treasures tin that Rolly Crump work which was the Museum of the Weird concept and was incorporated into the Haunted Mansion. 





Paul Winker and Andre Vanneste





Armand Palivoda and Virginia Davis





Before I went on over to more plaques on the other side of the Disney Legends Plaza, I got to see the Disney Legends Sculpture. It was so neat to see the Disney Legends Sculpture at the Disney Legends Plaza. 





On this seventy-fifth anniversary of The Walt Disney Company, we dedicate Disney Legends Plaza and The Disney Legends Sculpture to acknowledge and honor the many individuals who imagination, talents, and dreams have created the Disney Magic.





Back to more with the plaques at Disney Legends Plaza

Kay Kamen and Don Escen





Hayley Mills and Buddy Baker





Mel Shaw and Chuck Abbott





Jim Cora and Hideo Indian Aramaki





Now I got to see Marc Davis plaque which is another plaque that I wanted to see which he is one of the Original Nine Old Men and have done a lot of films and attractions.





Ward Kimball is another one of Disneys Nine Old Men. I remember Ward Kimball name for all the inspirations of trains. Another interesting fact about Ward Kimball is that his name is on Engine #5 at Disneyland when they added the Ward Kimball in 2005 during Disneyland 50th anniversary.





Frank Thomas is another member of Disneys Nine Old Men 





Ollie Johnston another one of Disneys Nine Old Men





Al and Elma Milotte





Larry Lansburgh





Paul Kenworthy





Thats it for this post and I will have more pictures from the Disney Legends Plaza during the D23 Day at the Walt Disney Studios and Archives.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Thanks for sharing.  Really love seeing these.


----------



## tksbaskets

I appreciate that you say what the Ledgend was known for too.  I'm enjoying my Disney history lesson.  I think I would really enjoy this tour too


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Really love seeing these.



Thank you PiO.



tksbaskets said:


> I appreciate that you say what the Ledgend was known for too.  I'm enjoying my Disney history lesson.  I think I would really enjoy this tour too



Your welcome TK. For watching all those Disney parks shows online and from the DVD's, it is nice to learn a lot of the history of the Disney Theme parks. You will really like the tour and it took me a long time to finally attend the tour at the WDS.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  May 4, 2013  Part 12*​
On our last update, we just finished going through the Disney Archives and now are at the Disney Legends Plaza to see all the different plaques of all the people that contributed to the Disney Company. I was so excited to see some of my favorite Disney Imagineers plaques during the D23 Day at the Walt Disney Studios and Archives tour. It has been a few posts since I have just been showing all the Disney Legends plaques at the Disney Legends Plaza. 

Now back with more pictures of the plaques at the Disney Legends Plaza.  

Ben Sharpsteen





Charles Chuck Boyajian





Charles Boyer





Bob Jani





Tom Nabbe





Another plaque that I was looking forward to seeing was Roger Broggie. Roger Broggie was another train enthusiastic that has helped Walt Disney build trains at the Disney parks and worked with Walt Disney to help build the Carolwood Pacific Railroad in his backyard. I met his son Michael Broggie a few times at train exhibits in Sacramento and at the D23 Expo when he was with the Carolwood Pacific Railroad group. Another interesting fact about Roger E. Broggie is that one of the steam engines at the Magic Kingdom Engine #3 has his name on it. It is the 4-6-0 Ten Wheeler green steam engine.





Joe Fowler plaque. Admiral Joe Fowler was the construction boss for Disneyland and Walt Disney World. Another fact about Admiral Joe Fowler has his name at the dock harbor at Disneyland where the Mark Twain and Columbia ships are stored when not in service. The last one is that his name is on one of the ferries at the Magic Kingdom. 





Dick Van Dyke plaque





Glynis Johns





Matsuo Yokoyama





Masatomo Takahashi





Jack Olsen





Bill Sullivan





Hideo Amemiya





Vesey Walker





Carl Barks and Sterling Holloway





Fess Parker is known for his portrayals of Davy Crockett and Bill Walsh.





Dick Nunis and Charlie Ridgway





Yale Gracey and Al Konetzni





Paul Frees and Don Edgren





Ginny Tyler and Al Dempster





Annette Funicello was the most popular Mousketeers on the Mickey Mouse Club and Jimmie Dodd.





Richard Irvine 





John Hench





Thats it for this post and I will have more pictures from the Disney Legends Plaza during the D23 Day at the Walt Disney Studios and Archives.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  May 4, 2013  Part 13*​
On our last update, we just finished going through the Disney Archives and now are at the Disney Legends Plaza to see all the different plaques of all the people that contributed to the Disney Company.

Now back with more pictures of the plaques at the Disney Legends Plaza.  

Ruthie Tompson and Grace Bailey





Art Babbitt and Floyd Norman





Dick Huemer and Marge Champion





Jimmy MacDonald and Clarence Nash





Pinto Colvic and Buddy Ebsen





Just when I got the Pinto and Buddy plaques, we were told by Kelly that it is almost time to head on out of the Disney Legends Plaza and over to our next destination. So I had to get pictures of all four plaques together since I wont have time to get a couple of the plaques together. 

Bob Schiffer, Randy Newman, Carl Bongirno and Ron Logan





Marty Sklar, Fred Joerger, Leigh Harline and Ned Washington





It was so neat to see Marty Sklar plaque at the Disney Legends Plaza 





Blaine Gibson, Bill Cottrell, Marvin Davis and Bill Martin





It was difficult to get as many of the pictures as possible so I had to rush and get all the plaques in one picture before we left. Some of the people in our group started to follow Kelly and move on to the next location. But I was determined to get all the plaques before we left.

Barbara Walters, Frank Gifford, Toshio Kagami, and Bob Booth





Tyrus Wong, Ken Annakin, Robert Stevenson, David Tomlinson





David Hand, Adriana Caselotti, Fred Moore, and Thurl Ravenscroft





Hugh Attwooll, Robert Newton, Richard Todd, and Neil Beckett. Some of them I had to get quickly so some of the plaques were a little off on the side when I was getting a picture.





Robin Williams, Leota Toombs Thomas, Tony Anselmo and Bill Farmer. I remember these names since they were inducted during the D23 Expo back in 2009.





Angela Lansbury, Dean Jones, Wathel Rogers, & X Atencio





Everyone is walking down over to where Kelly is but my DA and some other people were still around the back to look at the rest of the plaques and statues. The next one had Ilene Woods, Buddy Hackett, Richard Fleischer, and Tutti Camarata.





Roy Williams and Winston Hibler





Dodie Roberts and Becky Fallberg





Cyril Edgar, Wally Feignoux, Didier Fouret, & Mario Gentilini





Gaudenzio Capelli, Gunnar Mansson, Arnoldo Mondadori, & Cyril James





Sam McKim, Antonio Bertini, Armand Bigle, & Horst Koblischek





My DA and I were still in the Disney Legends Plaza while our group was almost over at the Michael D. Eisner Building. But she told me to a picture of her right at Partners statue. It is so neat to be able to be close to the Partners statue which resembles the same ones at Disneyland and the MK. 





Dedication speech: Walt Disney once said, We should never forget that it was all started by a mouse. But we at The Walt Disney Company know it was all started by a man. He was born 100 years ago today, but his legacy as a storyteller and entertainer lives on& it urges us all to continue the work& to make the magic fresh and new& for young and old, for generations to come. It was dedicated on December 5th, 2001 for Walts 100th birthday.





After getting a picture of the Partners statue, we head on over to the Michael D. Eisner building.





But first, I had to get a picture of Friends statue which is the same exact one at the MK in WDW. I wanted to get pictures right next to both statues, but we had no time and had to meet up with the other groups. The security guard told us that we had to meet up with the rest of the group.





So my DA and I head on over to the Michael D. Eisner building to meet up with the rest of our group and it was neat to see the building up close with the Seven Dwarfs.

Thats it for this post and I will have more pictures from the Walt Disney Studios during the D23 Day at the Walt Disney Studios and Archives. It was so neat to see all the different plaques at the Disney Legends Plaza including the three statues. It was neat to see the Partner's statue up close where you can't even touch it at DL and the MK.


----------



## PrincessInOz

You need a return trip to the WDS to get a close up of all the plaques.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> You need a return trip to the WDS to get a close up of all the plaques.



Definitely. We didn't have enough time at the Disney Legends Plaza to get all the plaques and I wanted to get some pictures with me in it at the Partners statue and Friends statue. It is so rare to be able to touch the Partners statue where you can not even get so close to it. 


I have some wonderful news for my trip followers. My aunt, (not my DA who goes with me to DL a lot but my aunt who went with me during the January 2013 trip with DD2 which is now DD3) DD3, my cousin code name Chris and I are going to do a quick trip to the DLR on June 28th to 30th. My aunt wanted to to do something nice for my cousin (her niece) for all her hard work at school where she is doing well as an A student. And what better treat to give her is to go to the DLR. My cousin hasn't been to the DLR since 2009 and she has been looking at all my pictures and videos that I have took while at the DLR these last few years. This was very hard for my aunt DBF since she has no time to take off and she told us that DD3 would have a great time with the three of us. There were somethings that we haven't finished during the January trip and this would be nice to complete those rides and shows that we have missed. It has been tough for my aunt, my family, Chris and me since my grandmother passed away a couple of weeks ago and we are having her funeral tomorrow. When we talked about a possibility of going back to the DLR she wanted to have some time away from Sacramento and she thought that this would be a perfect way to do it with DD3, Chris and me. 

I know that this is a bad time to visit the DLR since it will be very crowded and on touring plans website that the weekend will be a 10/10 crowd level. So we have to plan our schedule really well. We would have planned this way in advance and not so close during the busy summertime but my cousin has summer school and work that this was the only time available she had during the summer. I talked to my aunt and my cousin about this these last few days since I am barely on the boards except when I do my updates from my May trip with my DA. We will be planning on what to do these next few days after the funeral tomorrow. Mostly I would plan a trip 60 days in advance but Chris couldn't take time off in July or August and my aunt didn't want to go when it is very hot and I still have my August trip during the D23 Expo. So this was the best time to go even though it is on short notice. 

We will be staying at Best Western Park Place Inn since my aunt wants to be at a close hotel right from the DLR and does not want to stay at a hotel with a shuttle since they could take time to get to pick us up and drop us off at the shuttle pickup/drop-off area. I looked at the prices for the DLR hotels with the AP discount and the cheapest was at $284 for PPH. The prices at BWPPI was at $161. The prices are very high and I wasn't surprised at the rates during the summertime. 

I will update you later on during the week of what we will be doing. But one thing for sure that my aunt had asked me is that we will be doing one character dining experience with DD3. We have done AG and GK during the January trip and now I am looking at the other three character dining restaurants (Surf's Up at PPH, Storyteller's Cafe at the GCH, & Plaza Inn at DL) as the choices. She told me that they might consider eating at AG or GK again during the trip. Another restaurant that she might consider is the Blue Bayou at DL. After riding PotC and saw the BB restaurant, that is something that she wants to eat. So we will have to make reservations as quick as possible since it is inside the 60 day reservation time.


Also one more thing before I call it for the night. My DA and I are going to move our Holiday trip to the DLR one week back since her colleague at work can get off during the weekend of 22nd to 24th. She asked me if it was alright to change the dates and I had no problem with it. At first, I had no problem since it wasn't during Thanksgiving week since it will be way busier than the usual first weekend of the Holiday season at the DLR. It will be difficult to wait one more week during our Holiday trip but it should be fun with more people to talk to and do other things at the DLR during the Holiday season. I will keep everyone updated on that trip along with the June trip.


----------



## PrincessInOz

YAY!!!  Another DLR holiday booked in.  Congrats, Bret.  

Is the 22 - 24th trip in September?


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> YAY!!!  Another DLR holiday booked in.  Congrats, Bret.
> 
> Is the 22 - 24th trip in September?



Actually PiO, My aunt and I have now a planned trip back to the DLR on June 28th to 30th later this month. My aunt wanted to get away from Sacramento and what better place to do it is going to the Happiest Place on Earth. For a short time and during the heavy part of the summer season she had no problem with a quick trip. I would never go during the middle part of the summertime for a trip because of the high crowds. But this trip is for my aunt to get some rest and for Chris. 

A change of plans on who is going. DD3 who we thought is going with my aunt, Chris which will be called DC and me during the trip but my aunt DBF didn't want to let DD3 go without her. So DD3 is not coming with us and Chris mom which we will call DM is coming with us. Chris, DM and my aunt are very excited to go to the DLR later this month. 

I was fortunate to look on the Disney Blogs yesterday since I saw that the ticket and AP prices just went up today. It was a very short notice that Disney told all the people that the prices for the parks went up. At least it wasn't a big increase as last year. I was fortunate to renew my AP yesterday and saved $20. I had to pay $629 with the AP renewal discount to go back to the Premium AP. I am not planning on going to WDW this year. But everything changed last year when I upgraded back to the Premier AP where I didn't even plan on going back to WDW. This time I won't be going back since I looking at options of going next year when the Seven Dwarfs Mine Train at the MK is complete. If I haven't renewed my AP yesterday, I would have paid $649 with the discount. When I told my aunt about the ticket price increase yesterday, she went to the DL website and ordered the tickets. She bought 3 3 Day PH tickets at $250 and the total was $750. She would have to paid another $10 per ticket if she had ordered the tickets today and after. She saved $30 yesterday by ordering the tickets. 

When I talked to my aunt yesterday about possible sitting restaurants during the trip, she was intrigued with Big Thunder Ranch BBQ, Blue Bayou, Cafe Orleans, and Carnation Cafe. It will be tough to get into BB on short notice. But these are the four restaurants that my aunt is very interested. I haven't talked to DC about the restaurants but she wants to try Carnation Cafe. We will go over the plans of what sit down restaurants we will do during the trip. The quick counters will be determined during the trip but one thing for sure is that we will be going to the Cozy Cone because my aunt wants to get the Chili Cone Queso. Hey *TK*, if you are reading this post and I know that you have experience at BTR BBQ in the past where I haven't done it in quite some time. I would like to hear your experience at the restaurant and which time during the day would you recommend? (Lunch or Dinner) 

We will be staying at BWPPI since I made the reservations last night. This is the most I have ever paid for staying at BWPPI at $161 a night without tax and the total was $376 with tax (this does not include the parking where it will be $10 a night). My aunt made it clear that she wants to stay at this hotel and not the others since it is close to the crosswalk. 

All four of us will planned on what we will be doing during the trip. One thing for sure that I will be doing no matter what is seeing "Mickey and the Magical Map" at the Fantasyland Theatre which just opened recently. They told me that they will want to see WoC and we will be doing my plan like I do when I see WoC. For the DISers have read my previous trip reports, you know what I am talking about. But for the DISers that don't know what I do, you can find out from my past trip reports. 

PiO - The 22nd to 24th I said during my last post was for the November trip. My DA and I moved our Holiday trip back from November 15th to 17th to the 22nd to 24th in order to go with her colleague family. Her colleague couldn't go on the 15th to 17th so the 22nd to 24th was the time she could get off and we pushed back our dates to match theirs. I was first worried about how the crowds would be during the 2nd weekend but when I looked at the dates it is not during Thanksgiving week which was nice. So my DA and I moved our dates back and we we will be there later during the Holiday season. I really wanted to go during the Halloween season this year like every year since I got the AP but I am going to cut back since I will be getting the new iPad 5 when it comes out that month.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Thanks Bret.  I like Cafe Orleans for meals.  But I hope you get into BB.

Not long to go to the trip this month!


That's a great saving on the DLR tix.  I got my WDW and UO tickets earlier in the year when there was the first chatter about price rises.  I figured that Disney and Orlando would raise prices sometime during the year and as I had the money allocated, I bit the bullet in April; and May.  It was rather short notice but then it always is.


----------



## disneykiwi

Hey Bret

Great news about more trips for us to follow along and see your fantastic photos.

Only 5 days until I am finally back at Disneyland after 6 long years.  Very excited.

We will be going to the Studios on the ABD tour - so I was going to try to skip your photos - but couldnt stop myself looking.   Now I cant wait to see it all myself.

On a personal note I am sorry to hear about your grandmother and hope the funeral goes well and wish you and your family all the best at this sad time.

Take care and keep reporting.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Gosh Bret!

I completely missed the fact that your grandmother passed away.  I'm so sorry!  

(And I feel so bad about reading that properly!!!)


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
We did an early dinner (first dinner seating I believe) at BTMBBQ.  We really enjoyed the experience and the food.  I think either lunch or dinner would be great.  I hope you get in on short notice. 











TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Thanks Bret.  I like Cafe Orleans for meals.  But I hope you get into BB.
> 
> Not long to go to the trip this month!
> 
> 
> That's a great saving on the DLR tix.  I got my WDW and UO tickets earlier in the year when there was the first chatter about price rises.  I figured that Disney and Orlando would raise prices sometime during the year and as I had the money allocated, I bit the bullet in April; and May.  It was rather short notice but then it always is.



It is likely that we won't get the reservation time for BB during our trip. With only less than 30 days away till the trip the time that we would want to eat at BB is not likely especially during the summertime where it is busy. I talked to my cousin about the restaurants that she is interesting in eating and the BB is one of them. 

It won't be too long until the trip.

Luckily I checked the threads a lot and it was a good thing or we would have to pay extra for the tickets and my AP renewal. Paying for the tickets early for your trip later this year was a good idea so you won't have to pay extra. This time the Disney Company didn't give out a long time frame about the price increase. Mostly they would give a week or a few days so the people could buy the tickets before the price increase. At least the tickets and AP didn't go up dramatically like last year.





disneykiwi said:


> Hey Bret
> 
> Great news about more trips for us to follow along and see your fantastic photos.
> 
> Only 5 days until I am finally back at Disneyland after 6 long years.  Very excited.
> 
> We will be going to the Studios on the ABD tour - so I was going to try to skip your photos - but couldnt stop myself looking.   Now I cant wait to see it all myself.
> 
> On a personal note I am sorry to hear about your grandmother and hope the funeral goes well and wish you and your family all the best at this sad time.
> 
> Take care and keep reporting.



Thank you Toni. This upcoming trip was a short notice since my aunt wants to relax after what has happened last month. 

I am very excited for you since you are only a few days away till your trip. Hope you have a great time at the DLR.

That is neat that you will be going to the WDS.

Thank you. It was tough for my family but we knew that this day was coming and she is not suffering anymore where she has been these last few years.




tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> We did an early dinner (first dinner seating I believe) at BTMBBQ.  We really enjoyed the experience and the food.  I think either lunch or dinner would be great.  I hope you get in on short notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. I talked to my aunt and she wants to do BTR BBQ. Now is what time they want to have it. I looked at the menu and want to have the sausage in the meal. So we might do the dinner. She told me that she wants to have it on Friday when we get there. Thank you for your input. 


I talked to my aunt today about what time we will be getting to Anaheim on Friday the 28th for the trip. Mostly I would leave at 7am in Sacramento or Livingston to get that head start and get to Anaheim around noon to 3. When my aunt told me that Chris and DM want to get to the DLR when it opens at 8am, I thought they were crazy. I did that one time back during the February 2011 trip with my DB when we left Livingston around 2am and got to Anaheim when the park opens at 8am. I was so wiped out later during that day when I drove part of the way while my DB drove the other part. Chris wants to do as much as possible during this trip including wanting to get to the parks on Friday. We will be talking about this before the trip these next few days. 

Chris has already given me a list of what rides, shows and what places to eat that she wants to do. Here is the list that she wants to do. At DL: AiW, Autopia, BLAB, Monorail, HM, FNSV, IaSW, Matterhorn, JC, Winnie the Pooh ride, Mr. Toad's Wild Ride, PP, Pinocchio's Daring Adventure, PotC, Roger Rabbit Cartoon Spin, SB Castle Walkthrough, Snow White's Scary Adventure, Space, Splash, ST SLCB, Enchanted Tiki Room, Carnation Cafe, French Market, BB, BTR BBQ, Mint Julep Bar, Tiki Juice Bar and Fantasmic. AT DCA: The Boudin Bakery Tour, CS, Disney's Aladdin - A Musical Spectacular, Little Mermaid ride, Monsters, Inc., RSR, Soarin, TSMM, ToT, GRR, AG, Cove Bar, Cozy Cone, & WoC. You can tell that she has a big list of what to do during this upcoming trip. It is possible to do all the rides and shows during the trip. But since it is during the summertime where it is going to be busy and with not much time to make dining reservations, this is going to be difficult.

I will get more updates later on. I still need to go back to my trip report which I am really far behind.


----------



## PrincessInOz

WOW!  Some list.  Hope you get to tick everything off.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
I agree with PiO that the list is daunting.  Luckily the CS eateries at DL and DCA are quite nice as it looks like you'll be fitting food in amongst your activities.

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> WOW!  Some list.  Hope you get to tick everything off.



It is possible to do all the stuff on the list but the only problem is that it is a lot of activities and with a short time and summer crowds, its going to be very difficult to do all the stuff on her list. If we manage the time wisely with everything we should get everything done on the list. I am planning on using ridemax to plan everything. I haven't use that program in a long time and it will come in handy during this trip.




tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> I agree with PiO that the list is daunting.  Luckily the CS eateries at DL and DCA are quite nice as it looks like you'll be fitting food in amongst your activities.
> 
> TK



Hi TK,

It is daunting to do all those rides in 3 days but it is possible. My aunt and Chris definitely want to do Carnation Cafe and BTR BBQ during the trip but it only depends if there are any times available. We'll find out later this week if we can get in or not at those two restaurants. 


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  May 4, 2013  Part 14*​
On our last update, we just have finished our time at the Disney Legends Plaza looking at all the different plaques and statues. It was so hard to try to get all the plaques during the short time that we had at the Disney Legends Plaza. I was able to get as many as I can during the limited time as well as the three statues. I wanted to get in the pictures with the statues but that will be another time if we have the opportunity to go back to the WDS. 

We just left the Disney Legends Plaza and now about to enter the Team Disney Building or the Michael D. Eisner building which is the main building at the WDS. It was very neat to see the actual building this close. 





We are now entering the entrance to the building. We were still outside of the building and while Kelly was talking more about the building, there were two tile pictures of Walt Disney and Roy O. Disney. My DA was so impressed with the tile pictures of Walt and Roy that she really likes the Walt tile.





Walt picture





Roy picture





We didnt go inside the Team Disney building. We left the Team Disney building and went back down on Mickey Ave. It was almost 2 ½ hours since we have done the tour and we all can tell that the tour is almost over. Kelly was talking more about the other buildings while walking down including the Roy O. Disney building. A very interesting story she told us about the Roy O. Disney building is when there was an earthquake a few years ago, the building needed to be retrofitted for earthquakes. 










A look at the street sign where we got to see earlier during the tour










We were now at the same place where we have started during the tour right close to the Studios Store and Kelly gave everyone a farewell speech. She was a very energetic guide during the WDS tour. It was nice to have her as our guide during the tour and she has told us a lot of great history of the WDS. 





After the tour was over, most of the people went on over towards the Disney Studio Store or the Hyperion Bungalow to purchase D23 merchandise. My DA and I head on to both places to purchase merchandise and I did buy a lot of merchandise that day when the tour was over.





At the Hyperion Bungalow, there were more people coming for the tour later that day.





After we did a little shopping at the Disney Store and the Hyperion Bungalow, we started to head on back towards the car at the Zorro parking lot. Right by the Hyperion Bungalow, this was the parking lot where we were supposed to park our car for the tour. We parked at the Zorro parking lot where most of the people went for the screening. But it was not bad to walk a little bit down the WDS.










While heading on back towards the Zorro parking structure, there were more people coming from the parking structure. I would guess that there must have been another screening that day. It was quite busy at the WDS with a lot of different events happening.





We got back to the car and I drove us back to Anaheim. My DA was so excited that we got to do the D23 Day at the Walt Disney Studios and Archives tour. We couldnt believe that we havent done this tour ever since it started in 2009. We could have easily stayed there longer at the WDS but we had to get back to Anaheim since I plan on going back to the parks later that day. 

Before we head on back to Anaheim, we stopped at Little Tokyo in Los Angeles. My DA likes to stop at Little Tokyo when we are in SoCal so she can buy some food and treats for my grandmother. Since we have plenty of time and didnt have to go back to Anaheim since we have done DL a lot. It was a perfect time to do some shopping. 

We spent about 2 hours in Little Tokyo during shopping and we also had lunch that day. We ate at a restaurant called Suehiro Café. I told my DA that I had no problem eating at any restaurant while we were in Little Tokyo. There were a lot of different places to eat that day but this one was a nice place to have lunch.





For lunch, I had the pork and Udon  noodles. For less than $10 which is a decent price for a bowl or udon noodles. I didnt get a picture of my DA plate but she got a Okonomi plate. 





We had a fun time eating at this restaurant while being in Little Tokyo. It was around 4pm and we decided it was time to head on back to the car and go back to Anaheim. The two of us did quite spend some time in Little Tokyo buying stuff and having lunch. My DA said that we should do this more often while we are in SoCal during our DL trips. I agree with her and we might do it again when we go in August during the D23 Expo trip. 

It was around 5pm when we got back to Anaheim and at the Best Western Anaheim Inn. I decided to go to the parks that day and do my usual stuff (walking around the park taking pictures until the nighttime show). I wont tell you yet what nighttime show I have done that night. My DA decided to stay in the room to rest up since she doesnt have a ticket for that day. Even if she had, there was no point of wasting a ticket for only a few hours in the park that day.

I grabbed my camera bag, along with my DLSR and video camera. But I didnt bring my tripod since I wasnt planning on videotaping the nighttime show that night and just use my DSLR camera. The tripod does weigh a little and after my January trip where my aunt carried the tripod on the ECV, I got kind of spoil of not holding my equipment. I didnt want to have that kind of habit when I got to the parks when I am there by myself. 

I head on over to the DLR by myself that night and I plan on staying there until I am ready to leave that day. When I got to the esplanade, I decided to head on over to DCA since I didnt go in that park on Friday. The turnstiles were not that bad that day after 5pm.





When I got in the park, it was a little crowded in Buena Vista Street. I also knew that the Pixar parade started at 5:30pm and some people started to get spots for the parade.





I head on over towards Hollywood Land to get some random pictures and see what the crowd level was like that day. It was not that busy but after the other day on Friday where DL was quite busy, I knew that this wasnt a typical off season weekend where the crowds are above average on the weekends.





Passing by Mad T Party which is still running ever since last year. I dont care too much about the Mad T Party since I am not a partying type person. Even though it is so popular ever it started last year, Disney should at least do something new in the future. I remember when ElecTRONica lasted a few years until it was replaced with the Mad T Party. 










I head on down towards the ToT to see how busy the area is. While right in that area, the new Monsters University stand had all the new merchandise for the upcoming movie Monsters University. I am really looking forward to seeing that movie later this month.





The ToT wait time was already at 50 minutes which I dont see too normally at DCA. I know that Disney Hollywood Studios wait time is in the hour plus range while the DCA version is getting quite a number of people.





I am about to head on over to A Bug's Land when I passed by the ToT. But that will be on the next post and see what has happened later that day at DCA.


----------



## tksbaskets

Nice end of the tour and looks like a nice afternoon/evening at DCA.  What D23 merchandise did you end up purchasing?


----------



## PrincessInOz

Bret - Looks like it was a great trip...so far and I expect it will continue to be for the rest of the trip.
I have to say that your photography is great!  You're doing wonders with that new lens.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Nice end of the tour and looks like a nice afternoon/evening at DCA.  What D23 merchandise did you end up purchasing?



The WDS tour was so great even though we only had a couple of hours to do the tour. But every penny that we paid for that tour was well wroth it. It was also a very nice day at DCA. My DA decided to relax after getting back from Little Tokyo in Los Angeles. The D23 merchandise that I have bought is a D23 WDS tour shirt, a D23 WDS tour pin, WDS pens, and a pad. I went back to the Studios Store to buy a WDS polo but they didn't have the size I want so I was sad that i didn't get it. I bought a WDS license cover and keychain. My DA got the D23 WDS tour pin which she was happy to get. I also forgot to mention during the update that Kelly partner and fiance handed out everyone a D23 WD Productions lanyard. So everyone got something very nice during the tour. 

Here are some of the items that I got at the WDS tour. 








PrincessInOz said:


> Bret - Looks like it was a great trip...so far and I expect it will continue to be for the rest of the trip.
> I have to say that your photography is great!  You're doing wonders with that new lens.



This trip was very nice especially the WDS tour. There will be more updates later on.

Thank you PiO. The new lens is working really well. But I am really looking forward to upgrading my Nikon D5100 one day maybe before the June trip or the D23 Expo in August. I am still having hard times if I want to upgrade or not. I do like the D5100 but I want to add more megapixels to my pictures. What do you think? Should I still stay with the D5100 or upgrade to one of those two cameras I just mentioned. I want to upgrade over the D5100 since the Maximum Autofocus Areas/Points on the D5100 is 11 while the D5200 has 39. I will make a decision these next few weeks before the trip if I want to upgrade to the D5200. Thanks for your help.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sweet merchandise!!  Thanks for sharing the photo


----------



## PrincessInOz

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you PiO. The new lens is working really well. But I am really looking forward to upgrading my Nikon D5100 one day maybe before the June trip or the D23 Expo in August. I am still having hard times if I want to upgrade or not. I do like the D5100 but I want to add more megapixels to my pictures. What do you think? Should I still stay with the D5100 or upgrade to one of those two cameras I just mentioned. I want to upgrade over the D5100 since the Maximum Autofocus Areas/Points on the D5100 is 11 while the D5200 has 39. I will make a decision these next few weeks before the trip if I want to upgrade to the D5200. Thanks for your help.




Bret - I don't shoot with Nikon so I may not be the best person to ask.  
But I gather that this is one of those decisions most Nikon owners grapple with.  

You also want my thoughts??  Okay.

You mentioned that you want to add more megapixels to your pictures.  Mpx mostly means that the you can blow up the picture to a bigger print size without losing the image resolution.  Are you planning on printing to canvas?  If so, then it makes sense to go with more mpx.  If not, then it really doesn't make that much of a difference; other than more megapixels mean bigger files and that means more memory/storage. 

On the other hand, I do understand the need to upgrade because of the AF points.  The better system will allow you to have more accurate focus if you decide to use it for capturing sports or things that move.  I believe that it's also better (more accurate focus) for pictures taken with shallow depth of field.  On this feature it would seem that both the 7000 and the 5200 have the same system.  However, I do remember reading some posts that Nikon might have an issue with this particular system??  Perhaps you could research if this is still the case or not.
When I went from the Canon 550d to the Canon 7D, this was one of the features that I was looking forward to having.  I certainly think that it has helped with me keeping my pictures in focus and I've enjoyed being able to use the different focus points to focus on the part of the image I want; without having to lock focus and refocus.  The other was the extra frames per second continuous shooting capability for capturing sports and fast moving objects.

I also remember reading that the d7000 has issues with oil spots appearing on the sensor.  Might be worth checking this out as well.

Having said that, the d7000 is generally considered to be the better camera.  I understand that the materials used in the body construction are of better quality and the weatherseal capabilities are significantly better.  And it also has a higher frames per second capability for continuous shooting.

This will come down to what type of photography you want to do with the camera (e.g., sports etc) and which camera gives you the features you want for that type.....and cost.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Sweet merchandise!!  Thanks for sharing the photo



Your welcome. The merchandise at the Disney Store and the D23 were all nice.




PrincessInOz said:


> Bret - I don't shoot with Nikon so I may not be the best person to ask.
> But I gather that this is one of those decisions most Nikon owners grapple with.
> 
> You also want my thoughts??  Okay.
> 
> You mentioned that you want to add more megapixels to your pictures.  Mpx mostly means that the you can blow up the picture to a bigger print size without losing the image resolution.  Are you planning on printing to canvas?  If so, then it makes sense to go with more mpx.  If not, then it really doesn't make that much of a difference; other than more megapixels mean bigger files and that means more memory/storage.
> 
> On the other hand, I do understand the need to upgrade because of the AF points.  The better system will allow you to have more accurate focus if you decide to use it for capturing sports or things that move.  I believe that it's also better (more accurate focus) for pictures taken with shallow depth of field.  On this feature it would seem that both the 7000 and the 5200 have the same system.  However, I do remember reading some posts that Nikon might have an issue with this particular system??  Perhaps you could research if this is still the case or not.
> When I went from the Canon 550d to the Canon 7D, this was one of the features that I was looking forward to having.  I certainly think that it has helped with me keeping my pictures in focus and I've enjoyed being able to use the different focus points to focus on the part of the image I want; without having to lock focus and refocus.  The other was the extra frames per second continuous shooting capability for capturing sports and fast moving objects.
> 
> I also remember reading that the d7000 has issues with oil spots appearing on the sensor.  Might be worth checking this out as well.
> 
> Having said that, the d7000 is generally considered to be the better camera.  I understand that the materials used in the body construction are of better quality and the weatherseal capabilities are significantly better.  And it also has a higher frames per second capability for continuous shooting.
> 
> This will come down to what type of photography you want to do with the camera (e.g., sports etc) and which camera gives you the features you want for that type.....and cost.



The megapixels are nice but the main thing for me to upgrade is the AF points. When I looked at my pictures that are on the move like the parade, rides, etc. that they are blurry unless you get them perfectly. The dark rides (PotC, HM, etc.) are the one's that I have trouble getting clear pictures due to riding. I have been thinking of the D5200 to upgrade over the D5100 because of the AF points where it would be faster. The D5100 is at 11 while the D5200 is at 39. You can tell that this is a big difference on the AF and I want to get great pictures during moving parts of the rides.

As of right now, I am leaning towards the D5200 over the D7100 as my next camera purchase. The batteries of the D5200 are the same as the D5100 which I have while the D7100 needs different batteries. The other is the price difference where it is about a $500 difference between the D5200 and D7100.

I haven't decided yet when to buy it. I would like to get it before this upcoming trip but I am having second thoughts of upgrading the D5100 to the D5200. We'll just wait and see what I will do. It is likely that I will upgrade my D5100 to the D5200. 

Thank you PiO for your input.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  May 4, 2013  Part 15*​
On our last update, my DA and I have finished the D23 Day at the Walt Disney Studios and Archives tour at the WDS in Burbank. It was so amazing to do the WDS tour and it was worth every penny that we had paid. We also went to Little Tokyo in Los Angeles for shopping and have lunch. Then we came back to Anaheim and my DA decided to stay back at the hotel and rest up while I went to the park later that day. I head on over to DCA to do my walking around the park before it was time to head on over to DL for the nighttime show. 

I just passed by The ToT at the edge of Hollywood Land and now entering A Bugs Land. It was kind of semi busy at DCA that day and it showed with the ToT had a 50 minute wait time to get on the ride. I through ABL and I went on over to Cars Land to see what the wait times for Radiator Springs Racers and Luigis Flying Tires. ABL wasnt that busy.





I have now entered CL from ABL. While I was walking down towards the middle of the town of Radiator Springs Racers, I always have to get the Lightning McQueen and Sir Tow Mater sign when you enter the town.





Over at CL, it was not that busy and rides like LFT only had a 30 minute wait time which is right for that ride.





I head on over towards RSR to see what the wait time was like during that day





When I got to the entrance to RSR and the wait time at the stand-by queue was a 75 minute wait time which is over an hour as expected. The single rider sign was not working again. It has been a while since I havent seen the single rider sign showed how long it would take while in the single rider queue.





Just when I was about to leave the area around RSR, I saw that the backside of Ramones House of Body Art shop which was supposed to be the FP distribution area and is now more area for shopping. It is nice that the store extended towards the backside. There were some new merchandise at the store which was nice like the Cozy Cone hat and Reds fire hat which is nice.





After looking at Ramones, I head on down at Radiator Springs and see this beautiful land where I have walked a lot of times back and forward. I have taken a few pictures of RS with the new lens and most of them turned out really well. Speaking of my camera, I just bought a new tripod for my camera and my video camera. The one that I have used a lot these past trips just broke and it was time to get a new one. I got a Sunpak 2-in-1 tripod and monopod. I bought it for its height which can go up to 70. 

On my last few updates, I am most likely going to upgrade my Nikon D5100 to the Nikon D5200 before the June trip unless something changes my mind these next few weeks. I have been going crazy these last few weeks about upgrading the D5100 to the D5200 where the D5200 has better AF points where the D5100 has little. I will get to that when I buy it or not. 






Luigis Flying Tires.





Curios shop





Cozy Cone Motel sign





A look down at RS





After leaving RS, I head on over towards Pacific Wharf to have dinner at Lucky Fortune Cookery. But when I got to the queue, I didnt feel like Asian food that night since I had some when my DA and I were at Little Tokyo in Los Angeles after we finished the WDS tour. So I head on towards the backside of RS and see RSR.

Every time I look at RSR from the backside it is so amazing to look at it.















After looking at the backside of RSR, it was time to head on out of the park and head on over to DL. Just when I was about to leave, I thought about staying a little bit longer to go around the park and see what the crowd levels were like. The day when I was at DCA, it was quite busy. But I wasnt planning on going on any rides at DCA since I plan on going to DL and see something that just have opened. 

I went down the Pacific Wharf bridge over to Paradise Pier where there were some people waiting for the Pixar parade. 





After passing through Paradise Pier, I was now in Grizzly Peak passing by GRR. GRR was quite busy that day where the wait time was close to 40 minutes even though it wasnt that hot. 










I passed by Condor Flats and passed by Soarin which is busy during this time of the day where it is in the 40 minute wait time.





The last land that I passed until I left the park that day was Buena Vista Street.





The Pixar Parade was going on right by the Carthay Circle Theater and it was a good thing that I didnt go in that direction while I was leaving the park that day.





Before I was about to leave DCA and head on over to DL, I had to get pictures of the window displays. It has been awhile since I have gotten pictures of the window displays at DCA while I get them at DL. I mostly dont like the Disney souvenirs in the window displays where DL doesnt show too many merchandise where DCA has some of it in the window displays.





There were a few window displays that were very interesting to look at. 





These window displays were right at the front entrance to the Los Feliz Five & Dime store










A look at Mark VII Monorail Orange passing by on the bridge





After looking around DCA for about 30 minutes in the park which wasnt that long that day. But I was able to go around the park except for PP and see my usual stuff. So I was back at the Esplanade and about to head on over to DL. But that will be on the next update.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great shots, Bret.

Good luck with the 5100 v 5200 decision.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Great shots, Bret.
> 
> Good luck with the 5100 v 5200 decision.



Thank you PiO. 

It's likely right now that I will upgrade my 5100 to the 5200 before the trip at the end of this month. But when? I am busy with work and I should have some time off later next week so I might use that time to get the 5200. When I get the 5200, I am planning on selling the 5100.


Today my aunt and I have made our final decisions on our upcoming trip later this month. We didn't make any dining reservations until today since my aunt was waiting for her colleague to call her if she and her DD wants to join us during our trip. But when she told her that she couldn't make it, my aunt and I have made our DL dining reservations this morning. We got all the sit down restaurants that we want to eat and we mostly got all the times that we wanted. 

For Friday the 28th when we get there, our first sit down restaurant will be Ariel's Grotto for the World of Color dinner. I was surprised to see AG having the WoC dining package after it was left off since last summer. I thought that it was just going to be Carthay Circle Restaurant and Wine Country Trattoria as the only places to get the dining FP's for WoC. My aunt wanted to eat at AG again after we ate at it during the January trip. This time there won't be any princess which she, Chris and DM don't mind since it is the food that they are interested. I never imagine that AG would have the WoC dining package after it was taken off last year. 

For Saturday the 29th, we will be eating at Blue Bayou. My aunt and Chris really wanted to eat at this restaurant. My aunt was surprised at the prices at first but we told her that it is the atmosphere which makes this restaurant very nice and to eat at. So my aunt wanted to eat at this restaurant and saw what was on the menu and she wanted to eat at BB. So our reservations will be at 5:40 which will be plenty of time so we can head on over towards the RoA to watch the 1st or 2nd show of F!. We will be planning on what show time we will see that Saturday. This will be the first time eating at BB in over 10 years. I wanted to eat at BB one day but my aunt is not a huge fan of creole food and it is very expensive to eat at the restaurant. 

Lastly for Sunday the 30th, we will be eating at Big Thunder Ranch BBQ for lunch at 1pm. My aunt wanted to try this restaurant and it would be perfect to have it as our last place to eat until we leave the park that day. Thank you *TK* for showing all the pictures of BTR BBQ and your insight of the restaurant from your past trip. My aunt was intrigued of the BBQ food selection and eating outside which she thought would be enjoyable. 


So our sit down restaurants have been selected for the trip and I will tell you later on during the updates of where we will be eating at certain quick counter or stands around the DLR and off-site restaurants. For what time we will be leaving during the trip will be at midnight on Thursday night. Chris wants to get to the park when it opens at 8am on Friday and leaving at midnight will be enough time for us to get to the park for opening time. I haven't done too many night trips to SoCal since February 2011 which is nice to get to the park early but it is dangerous at night when you don't get enough sleep. But we have three drivers so we can change during the traveling. 

This will be it for tonight since I am about to head to bed. I will update you later on and a possible schedule of what we will be planning on doing during the trip later this month. It is now about 2 weeks away till the trip.


----------



## PrincessInOz

That's a great set of ADRs for DLR.  I hope you enjoy the meals.  

Hope you find time to get the 5200 soon.


----------



## franandaj

I'm glad you enjoyed your studio tour and made it back to Anaheim.

Congrats on getting your ADRs.  Are you coming this month?

You are coming for the Expo right?


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> That's a great set of ADRs for DLR.  I hope you enjoy the meals.
> 
> Hope you find time to get the 5200 soon.



The meals are my aunt and Chris choices where I am going along with any of the sit down restaurants that they want to do. I am looking forward to eating at BB since I haven't eaten at that restaurant in a long time. 




franandaj said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed your studio tour and made it back to Anaheim.
> 
> Congrats on getting your ADRs.  Are you coming this month?
> 
> You are coming for the Expo right?



Thank you Alison. Your pictures from your trip to the WDS made me so excited to go and see it in person. We got back to Anaheim with no problem after stopping at Little Tokyo in Los Angeles.

Thank you. I was a little surprised that most of the times that we got for sit down were available. It will be nice to eat at some restaurants that I haven't eaten for quite some time. I will be coming in two weeks on June 28th to 30th. It is a last second trip where my aunt wanted to get away from Sacramento and what better trip is to come down to SoCal.

I will definitely be down there for the Expo in August with my DA. Are you getting excited for the Expo with the Sorcerers package? It will be nice to see you and Fran during the event. Are we planning on doing another DISer meet before the Expo?


----------



## mvf-m11c

We are only *11* days away till our trip to DL. I am getting excited but the ones that are getting excited are my aunt, Chris and DM. I know that it is going to be a busy trip with all the rides and shows will be busy so we are planning as much as we can so we can do as much as possible. Lets get back to my May trip since I am not even close to being finished.

*Day 2  May 4, 2013  Part 16*​
On our last update, I was in DCA going around the park to get my usual pictures before it was time to head on over to DL for my nighttime show. While I was walking through DCA, it was still the same even though it was kind of busy during early May which was a little surprising. It was a very nice day to walk around the park and now I am walking on over to DL to do my next attraction.

I just walked on over through the Esplanade and was now in DL. It was around 5:40pm when I entered DL that day. It was a little busy entering the park through the turnstiles but it wasnt that bad. As when I entered DL, I have to take a picture of Main Street Station and the Disneyland Railroad.





I was walking through MS on over to my next destination. I came to the park when the 4pm Mickeys Soundsational Parade was over since I wont have to go through MS during the parade. When I was walking down MS, the former Market House, Disneyana for the new Starbucks location was roped off. I would guess that it was roped off due to painting but I didnt see any paint signs around the area.





I head on over to Tomorrowland to go in Innoventions to see the Iron Man Tech. After the tour at the WDS this was my next thing that I was very interested in coming back to the DLR. I have heard great reviews of the Iron Man display at Innoventions. The banners outside of Innoventions was neat to look at and I knew that it was going to be neat to see the props of the suits.





It is so neat to look at Tomorrowland from the 2nd level of Innoventions. The park was kind of busy that day where rides like Space Mountain which was reopened after being closed for awhile and all of a sudden it was reopened on Friday.





I entered Innoventions and the first thing I wanted to see was the Iron Man Tech. When I got to the display where they show all the different suits. There were a lot of people looking at the suits and taking pictures. It was so neat to see all the different suits from the first one to the current one. 

Looking at the Mark 42 suit










I head on over towards the suits right at the wall which goes from the Mark I all the way to the Mark VII used in all the different movies from Iron Man 1 to 3.

The very first suit from the movie Iron Man Mark I





Mark II 





Mark III





Mark IV





Mark V





Mark VI





Mark VII





After looking at the suits, I looked at all the different props that were used in the movies which was right close to the area where you can be see yourself wearing the Iron Man suit in a video screen.




















A look back at all the different suits before I head on out of Innoventions





After I walked on out of Innoventions, it was nice day where I had to go on one of my favorite rides at Disneyland. For the people that have followed my trip reports in the past, you know what ride I am talking about since I am in TL. If you guess the Monorail, you are correct. Since I have plenty of time until I head on over to get a spot for the nighttime show, I decided to ride the Monorail round trip from TL. So I head on over to the TL Monorail Station.





When I got to the TL Monorail station right by the Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage, the FNSV wait time was in the 30 minute range which sounded right during the day.





I walked up all the way to the TL Monorail station and I like to get a picture of the FNSV dock with the submarines.





I had to wait until the Monorail entered the station while I was waiting I got some random pictures while I was waiting.










The monorail finally arrived and it was Mark VII Blue Monorail arriving at the station.





I was all the way at the back since I enjoy riding in the last car of the monorail. Since I was by myself, I decided to ride in the back but not in the back cabin of the monorail. 

That is it for this post and I will have more from riding the Disneyland Monorail.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the suits!

11 days?  I bet you can't wait.

You're photographs in this set are really great, Bret.


----------



## ACDSNY

Next time my nephew comes by I'll show him your Iron Man pics, he'll be so thrilled.

It's almost time for your next DL trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Love the suits!
> 
> 11 days?  I bet you can't wait.
> 
> You're photographs in this set are really great, Bret.



Seeing all the different suits is very nice. It is good to have the Iron Man Tech in Innoventions since it doesn't get too many people during the day. It is also a great place to relax during the summertime when there is barely anyone inside Innoventions.

Now just *9* days away till the trip. I can't wait to leave in a few days and being prepared for the crowds

Thank you PiO. The photos of the Nikon D5100 are very nice. Now I am having second thoughts of buying the D5200 since I talked to my aunt yesterday during lunch while discussing our plans. I told her about upgrading to a newer model over the older one and she asked me "Do I need to have it or I just want it?" I know that my family talked to me about this before after I upgrade over the Nikon D60 to the Nikon D5100 back in 2011. This was a great upgrade over the D60 to the D5100. But after less than 1 1/2 years since I upgrade is it time to upgrade or should I wait for the next model in a couple of years. I am having mix thoughts about the whole thing. I want to upgrade because of the faster AF point where I can take better pictures of moving objects where the AF point on the D5200 is 3 times faster over the D5100. 

I'll decide this weekend since I am off (finally a break without anything going on at my job) to decide if I want to buy the D5200. I am still leaning towards buying it but my family members words might change my mind of buying it and saving it for something in the future.




ACDSNY said:


> Next time my nephew comes by I'll show him your Iron Man pics, he'll be so thrilled.
> 
> It's almost time for your next DL trip.



Your nephew will want to go to Innoventions to see the Iron Man suits which is so neat and to see the props from the actual movie.

Just 9 days away till the trip and it is getting exciting.


----------



## PrincessInOz

mvf-m11c said:


> Seeing all the different suits is very nice. It is good to have the Iron Man Tech in Innoventions since it doesn't get too many people during the day. It is also a great place to relax during the summertime when there is barely anyone inside Innoventions.
> 
> Now just *9* days away till the trip. I can't wait to leave in a few days and being prepared for the crowds
> 
> Thank you PiO. The photos of the Nikon D5100 are very nice. Now I am having second thoughts of buying the D5200 since I talked to my aunt yesterday during lunch while discussing our plans. I told her about upgrading to a newer model over the older one and she asked me "Do I need to have it or I just want it?" I know that my family talked to me about this before after I upgrade over the Nikon D60 to the Nikon D5100 back in 2011. This was a great upgrade over the D60 to the D5100. But after less than 1 1/2 years since I upgrade is it time to upgrade or should I wait for the next model in a couple of years. I am having mix thoughts about the whole thing. I want to upgrade because of the faster AF point where I can take better pictures of moving objects where the AF point on the D5200 is 3 times faster over the D5100.
> 
> I'll decide this weekend since I am off (finally a break without anything going on at my job) to decide if I want to buy the D5200. I am still leaning towards buying it but my family members words might change my mind of buying it and saving it for something in the future.
> .




Bret - If you asked the question on the photoboard, you might find that most of the photographers there tend to put money into faster and better glass than towards the body.  

To upgrade because of 1 feature is something that only you can answer as it will depend on how much you think it will help your picture taking.


----------



## mvf-m11c

We are only *3* days away till our trip to DL. I am getting excited that we are almost close to our trip. The crazy part of the trip is leaving early Thursday night around midnight so we can get to Anaheim before the park opens at 8am. Chris wants to get to the park first thing on Friday morning to do as much as possible. 

But before we enter the park on Friday, we will be eating at Mimi's Cafe on Harbor Blvd before we enter the park that day. We have ate at Mimi's Cafe before during the January trip where my aunt and I have lunch when we got to Anaheim. For a quick pre plan that we have talked about is that we will enter Disney California Adventure on Friday and we will be eating at Ariel's Grotto for dinner. 

For my May trip report update, I won't do an update on Sunday May 5th since it is the time where I go around the park and do my usual stuff. So I won't be doing an update for May 5th. But I will try to finish up May 4th before I leave in a few days.

*Day 2  May 4, 2013  Part 17*​
On the last update, I entered Disneyland after being in DCA for the first part of the day. I wasn't in DL or DCA due to the Walt Disney Studios tour in Burbank that day. I just finished going through Innoventions and seeing the Iron Man Tech display which shows the different suits from the movie Iron Man. Now I am at the Disneyland Monorail station in Tomorrowland to go around the resort.

I boarded Monorail Mark VII Blue in the back car and now going around the resort and taking my usual pictures. There wasn't too many people with me in the back so it was nice to ride it without too many people. But I knew that there will be more people riding the monorail when we get to Downtown Disney. 

While riding Monorail Mark VII Blue to the DTD station, I got a few pictures of DCA on the way over. It is so fun to take pictures while riding the monorail especially with DCA where a lot has change ever since the DCA expansion that began a few years ago. 

Leaving Tomorrowland





Passing by Mad T Party in Hollywood Land





Buena Vista Street





Condor Flats right by Soarin Over California





Now entering DTD and there was a lot of people watching a live performance right across from the Rainforest Cafe





We got to the DTD station and more guests started to board the monorail, it was time to head on back to DL and back to TL. Passing by the turnstiles at MS over at DL. It wasn't that busy after 6pm when the guests entering DL





Over at TL, I like to get the aerial photos while riding the monorail.










We were now back at the TL Monorail station and we had to exit the monorail since they don't let any guests ride it back to the DTD station. While riding the monorail, you can ride it round trip from the TL station while when riding it at the DTD station, you have to disembark at the TL station and you can't go round trip from the DTD station.

When I left the station, I was back in TL and taking some pictures of the Matterhorn and the Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage lagoon while Monorail Mark VII was now in TL.

I like to look at the Matterhorn from the TL side since you can see the heart shape in the mountain where it used to be the former Skyway tunnel. I do miss the Skyway everytime I see the Matterhorn from this side.





Monorail Mark VII passing by over the FNSV lagoon





After looking around TL, I decided it was time to head on over to get my spot for the nighttime show. The nighttime show that I wanted to see that night was Fantasmic!. Since I have watched Magical fireworks on Friday, I wanted to watch F! that night. Mostly when I am at the DLR, I do the fireworks first and watch World of Color the next night. Since my DA and I went to the WDS on Saturday and weren't in the park that morning till later that day, I decided not to get a FP for WoC and watch F! instead. I love F! and love watching the show. But I haven't watched F! a lot over the fireworks or WoC these last few years since I have been focusing on those two shows. It was nice to watch F! that night and it was also windy so I had a hunch that the fireworks won't run that night since the fireworks at DL won't be playing due to high winds.

So I head on over to the Rivers of America but I went through the backside towards Fantasyland and Frontierland. While passing by Fantasyland, it was kind of busy where a lot of the rides had long lines. This was common during this part of the day before it got dark that day.





A look back at Fantasyland until I head towards the backside of Frontierland where Big Thunder Ranch is located





Just when I was about to enter the backside of Frontierland, Big Thunder Mountain Railroad was closed for it's about one year refurbishment. It is sad to see BTMRR closed during the trip and hope that it will be fun to ride. Ever since the Matterhorn got the new bobsleds since last year, it hasn't been the same ride experience. We will wait and see what the ride experience will be like for the new BTMRR.










On the otherside of BTMRR was the tunnel for the former Mine Train





I was now in Frontierland and passing by the front entrance of BTMRR where the construction was going on.





Just when I was getting closer to the sitting area right by New Orleans Square, there were few groups with blankets, strollers, etc. waiting for the first show of F! at 9pm. It was almost close to 7pm that night and I had to get my spot for the night.





So I went to NOS to use the restroom right close to the NOS station on the backside before I got dinner that night.





After using the restroom, I head on over to the Royal Street Veranda and have steak gumbo for dinner. I haven't had the steak gumbo at RSV in a long time since I have been trying a lot of different restaurants at the DLR. It was nice to have a steak gumbo just before the first show of F!. It took awhile to get the gumbo since it was close to dinner time and I had to wait about 10 minutes to get the gumbo.

When I got the steak gumbo, I head on over towards the edge of the RoA at the sitting area for the first show of F!. I got my usual spot at the backside where the rope off area is since I take pictures and videos with my tripod where there is no one behind me except for the people in the F! dessert seating area which are a little higher. 

I set up my blanket and have my dinner that night which was the steak gumbo. I also brought my Glow with the Show Ears since it interacts with Fantasmic just like the fireworks and WoC. I was excited to see how the ears would respond during F!. I have seen video clips of the Glow with the Show ears that was used during F! and it was neat. It doesn't light up as much as the fireworks or WoC, but it is still neat that it interacts with the show.





While when I got set up, I took a few random pictures of the area at the sitting area and there wasn't too much on the left hand side.





But on the right hand side there were people right at the rope off area with about less than 2 hours until the 9pm show of Fantasmic!.





During the time that passed, I was eating my gumbo and reading on my iPad of what is going on the threads. Later on that day, the Columbia left the dock and is going backwards as it is getting ready for F! that night.





Time passed by and more and more people started to fill the whole area. Just about 30 minutes to go until the show, the whole area in the sitting area right by the RoA was all filled up. There was barely any room left. I was glad that I got my spot in advance so I can see the show from the backside.





While I was waiting for the show, I was planning on using my DSLR camera with the 18-105mm lens to see how the pictures will turn out. I didn't bring my tripod that night since I was planning on taking pictures of F! without it. I also didn't want to carry my tripod for about 2 hours in the parks until I got my spot for F! that night. It has been a long time since I haven't used my tripod for F!. But I can take fine pictures without it. 

During the time until it was time for the 9pm show of F!, I took a few random pictures with different setting to see how the pictures turn out when I use it later that night.





A lot of the people are waiting for the show to start at 9pm.





It was getting closer and closer to the start of the 9pm show and I can't wait to see it. I have my Glow with the Show Ears on my head, my DSLR in my hands ready to take pictures. That will be it for this post since I am out of pictures to post. The next update will be later on showing pictures that I have taken during the 9pm show of Fantasmic!.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures and the gumbo looked yummy!  We've never seen F! at DL.  Is it worth the wait?  What spot do you recommend viewing from?

Have a blast on your upcoming trip.  It will be interesting to see how much you are able to do getting there right when the park opens at 8 am.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Great pictures and the gumbo looked yummy!  We've never seen F! at DL.  Is it worth the wait?  What spot do you recommend viewing from?
> 
> Have a blast on your upcoming trip.  It will be interesting to see how much you are able to do getting there right when the park opens at 8 am.  :good vibes



Thank you TK. I can't believe I haven't had a steak gumbo for quite some time. But with trying a lot of different restaurants at the DLR, I can except that to happen. It was nice to have one on a nice night to watch Fantasmic!. 

I thought you have seen F! at DL? You have seen F! at Disney Hollywood Studios? The F! at DHS is almost similar to DL but I still consider DL way better over the DHS version. If you have seen my F! pics in the past trip reports and I love the DL version especially the Maleficent dragon where it is amazing. 

For 2 hours does seem a long time to wait for the show. You know that I have waited that long for any nighttime shows from the fireworks, WoC and F! but that is me and other people who want prime spots. I would say at 1 hour to wait is good enough if you want in the sitting area. It also depends on which show time you want to see from the 1st show at 9pm or the 10:30pm. I like to watch the first show since I like to sit on the walkway before the first show. I do like going to the 2nd show since if you are coming from the Hub after the fireworks. Another way to see the show is the F! dessert package where you can get a seat for the show and get a dessert box. I haven't done the F! dessert package since 2009 when F! was upgraded. 

The best spot to see the show is right at the railing close to the Rivers of America in the seating area in the middle, but I don't like the railing area since you have to look through the railings. I like the rope off area in the back where you can have a wheelchair, ECV, stroller, etc. up in the back where in the front and middle you have to fold it up. As you have seen my pictures during this update that I was right at the rope off area in the back. This is the best spot to see the show in my opinion with no one behind me except for the F! dessert seating area.

We will try to have a great time during the trip. I do have concerns when we get there on Friday when I will be driving that day. I will have to get a lot of rest on Thursday and we will switch during the trip. It will be interesting to see how much we will get done that Friday. The first thing is to get to Anaheim safely.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Fantastic update, Bret.  Looking forward to seeing the F! pics.

3 days?  That's so close!


----------



## tksbaskets

Thanks for the explaination Bret.  Hard to believe but we've never seen F! at DL.  We have seen it at DHS a few times but not for many visits as there is a long wait there.

I think we may try the desert package this December.  I'll look into it.


----------



## disneykiwi

hi Bret

Just got back from DL for 2 weeks - loved it!!  The WOC and Fantasmic and the fireworks were absolutely wonderful.  I think I love Fantasmic the best, but seeing Tink and Dumbo flying over the castle during the fireworks was just amazing.

The crowds were crazy - it was hard work getting around, Carsland was packed each time, we got a fast pass for RSR at 8.40 and it was for 1.30 that same afternoon but well worth the 40 min line up for the pass as it was 135 min wait in normal line an hour after it opened and got worse during the day.

We did 4 rides in 8 hours at DCA that day, after lining up and eating etc in that time though, it was 95 min for Luigis tires, which was a fun ride but not worth waiting more than 30 mins to be honest.  I loved the RSR ride and Maters ride was such fun.

We did an Adventures by Disney 5 day Backstage magic tour so got to see behind the scenes of some of the rides and I can thoroughly recommend it for any Disney fan, but it was very expensive but well worth it - but once in a lifetime for us.

Seeing your pics is bringing back so many wonderful memories  - thank you and enjoy your trip but beware of the huge crowds.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Fantastic update, Bret.  Looking forward to seeing the F! pics.
> 
> 3 days?  That's so close!



Thanks PiO. 

Now it's just one day away and we will be driving at night.




tksbaskets said:


> Thanks for the explaination Bret.  Hard to believe but we've never seen F! at DL.  We have seen it at DHS a few times but not for many visits as there is a long wait there.
> 
> I think we may try the desert package this December.  I'll look into it.



Your welcome TK. I was surprised to hear that you have never seen F! at DL. I know that if you have enjoyed F! at DHS, you will definitely enjoy F! at DL.

The F! dessert package is a nice way so you won't have to stake out a spot for the show. If you read HydroGuy Fantasmic! Superthread it will tell you everything about the show and the F! dessert package. The only wait time you will have with the dessert package is to choose your seats for the show where you will have to line up at the Churro stand right across from the HM. I have heard that people wait over 30 minutes until it was time to check-in to get from row seats for the show. It is way better than waiting over 2 hours for a ground spot for the 1st show.




disneykiwi said:


> hi Bret
> 
> Just got back from DL for 2 weeks - loved it!!  The WOC and Fantasmic and the fireworks were absolutely wonderful.  I think I love Fantasmic the best, but seeing Tink and Dumbo flying over the castle during the fireworks was just amazing.
> 
> The crowds were crazy - it was hard work getting around, Carsland was packed each time, we got a fast pass for RSR at 8.40 and it was for 1.30 that same afternoon but well worth the 40 min line up for the pass as it was 135 min wait in normal line an hour after it opened and got worse during the day.
> 
> We did 4 rides in 8 hours at DCA that day, after lining up and eating etc in that time though, it was 95 min for Luigis tires, which was a fun ride but not worth waiting more than 30 mins to be honest.  I loved the RSR ride and Maters ride was such fun.
> 
> We did an Adventures by Disney 5 day Backstage magic tour so got to see behind the scenes of some of the rides and I can thoroughly recommend it for any Disney fan, but it was very expensive but well worth it - but once in a lifetime for us.
> 
> Seeing your pics is bringing back so many wonderful memories  - thank you and enjoy your trip but beware of the huge crowds.



Hi Toni,

Glad that you had a great time during your trip to DL a few weeks ago. That is neat that you were able to see all the nighttime shows. F! is special since it is the longest running nighttime show at DL for over 20 years.

I am not surprised with the crowds and I won't be when I go there this weekend. Nice that you were able to get FPs for RSR during your trip. I will be planning on getting FP's early in the morning so we won't have to wait in the long standby queue for over 2 hours during the busy time of the day. I will be shocked if it is not that crowded. 

95 minute wait time for Luigis Flying Tires is not worth that wait time. Just like you said around 30 minutes is reasonable for that ride. 

It must have been fun to do the Backstage Magic Tour during the trip and going in the back area where you don't get to see.

Glad you are enjoying the pictures. We plan on seeing big crowds during this weekend. it will be shocking if it isn't that crowded.


----------



## mvf-m11c

We are close to one day until we leave on Thursday night to SoCal. Let's get to the next update from the May trip report.

*Day 2  May 4, 2013  Part 18*​
On our last update, I was in DL ready to watch F! which I havent done in quite some time. I just finished going around DL walking around like I usually do and I got my usual spot right at the rope off area to watch the first show of F!. For dinner, I had the steak gumbo at the Royal Street Veranda and I had my blanket all set up to watch the first show of F! at 9pm.

It is now time for the first show of F! at 9pm and I do enjoy watching this show. I havent seen F! for quite some time since I have been concentrating on the fireworks and WoC. Since it was a little windy that day, I knew that the fireworks wont be playing so I decided to watch F! that night. It was a good thing that I chose F! over the fireworks and WoC since I didnt get a FP for WoC. 

Mostly when I watch F!, I use my video camera with my tripod. I didnt bring my tripod since I was walking around the parks and didnt want to carry it. So I just used my DSLR camera to take pictures of the show. It has been a long time since I havent videotaped F!. I have over 20 videos of F! that I have recorded over the years. I havent used my DSLR to take pictures of F! since I have been concentrating on the videotaping. Now here are my pictures from F! that night on the first show at 9pm.

I used the 18-105mm lens that I have bought for my Nikon SLR camera. Since we were quite a way, I knew that I wouldnt get very up close pictures of the characters during the show. But I did the best with what I had during the show.

Mickey Mouse at the beginning of the show



































Pinocchio scene





Peter Pan scene










Peter Pan vs Captain Hook 





Tick Tock Crododile










Belle and the Beast barge





Ariel and Eric barge





Snow White and her prince barge





Evil Queen





The Evil Queen transforms into the Hag





Maleficent and Mickey










Maleficent rising up and transforming










Thats it for this update and I will have more from F! that night.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great shots, Bret.  Well done on this lowlight set!  


BTW - Have fun in SoCal.


----------



## ACDSNY

Fantastic pics of Fantasmic!

Have a great weekend in SoCal.


----------



## franandaj

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Alison. Your pictures from your trip to the WDS made me so excited to go and see it in person. We got back to Anaheim with no problem after stopping at Little Tokyo in Los Angeles.
> 
> Thank you. I was a little surprised that most of the times that we got for sit down were available. It will be nice to eat at some restaurants that I haven't eaten for quite some time. I will be coming in two weeks on June 28th to 30th. It is a last second trip where my aunt wanted to get away from Sacramento and what better trip is to come down to SoCal.
> 
> I will definitely be down there for the Expo in August with my DA. Are you getting excited for the Expo with the Sorcerers package? It will be nice to see you and Fran during the event. Are we planning on doing another DISer meet before the Expo?



It's too bad that you couldn't escape the heat coming to So Cal, but I hope that you are having a blast out at DLR right now.

I am getting excited for the Expo.  I can't arrange a DISmeet the day before the Expo this time because they are going to keep us busy that Thursday with the Sorcerer's package.  I know we tour the show floor and get to start our day at 9AM Thursday with shopping and other things.  I'll be starting my TR for that trip soon.

Your pictures of F! look great for such low lighting.  I haven't seen that show up close in over a year now. I'm hoping with all the folks coming to visit DLR and my DISmeets we can at least see F! once maybe even twice!


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> It's too bad that you couldn't escape the heat coming to So Cal, but I hope that you are having a blast out at DLR right now.
> 
> I am getting excited for the Expo.  I can't arrange a DISmeet the day before the Expo this time because they are going to keep us busy that Thursday with the Sorcerer's package.  I know we tour the show floor and get to start our day at 9AM Thursday with shopping and other things.  I'll be starting my TR for that trip soon.
> 
> Your pictures of F! look great for such low lighting.  I haven't seen that show up close in over a year now.* I'm hoping with all the folks coming to visit DLR and my DISmeets we can at least see F! once maybe even twice*!



At least once at DLR and once at WDW.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> At least once at DLR and once at WDW.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Hi everyone 

I got back last night around midnight and it was a fun time. I have a lot to tell about during the trip. But here is a small glimpse of what happened during the trip this past weekend.

The big part of the trip that it wasn't that hot as I have thought where back home in Sacramento was around the 110 during the weekends.  I thought that it was going to be hot all weekend but it turned out to be alright where it was in the low 90s. Everyone that went with me (aunt, Chris and DM) wanted to stay a little longer in SoCal but we had to come home since we have lives to resume.  There were times where it was cloudy during the trip and it was a little humidity but it was manageable than having been over 100 in Sacramento.

We stayed at Best Western Park Place Inn which is one of my usual hotels that I stay during my DLR trips. 

This trip is all about for my aunt, Chris and DM since Chris and DM haven't been back to the DLR since 2009. My aunt is coming back since the January trip earlier this year. They all had a blast and it was a great success. I was so glad that they all had a great time even though it was during a crowded weekend and the heat wave. Like I have said earlier that it wasn't that hot during the trip and I would rather stay in SoCal than be here in Sacramento due to the hot weather.

The main things that we did during the trip is that Chris had a ambitious plan of what to ride and see during the trip. On the list that she had mentioned to us is that we did mostly everything on the list including going on the same ride over during the trip. The only ride or show that we didn't get on that was on her list was TSMM. We got to ride RSR yesterday (without FP for only a 30 minute wait time around 9am), rode Splash Mountain 3 times (we got wet all three times), GRR (got soaked), Autopia 2 times, Matterhorn, Space Mountain, etc. as I could go on and on with the list that I have wrote a few weeks ago. We got to see all the shows that we wanted to see including the new show at the Fantasyland Theater "Mickey and the Magical Map". We were able to see WoC, Magical, and F! that night and everyone was so excited to see those three shows. I could go on and on but this is only a glimpse of what happened during the trip. 

We ate at a lot of different sit down restaurants during the trip including a few more sit down restaurants that weren't in our plans. We were able to eat at Ariel's Grotto for the WoC dining package which was available again during the summertime. We ate at Blue Bayou and it was a blast on Saturday night. My aunt and Chris couldn't eat specific ingredients on the plates and the Sous chef Feliz had helped my aunt and Chris with what to put on their plates. Our waiter Brian was so helpful that it was a great dining experience. Yesterday, we ate at Big Thunder Ranch BBQ to close our meal during the trip and it was great.

There is a lot to cover and I could go on and on during this post but I still have to upload the pictures from this past weekend. There were some rides that I haven't done for quite some time like GRR where I haven't ridden it since DCA opened in 2002. 



franandaj said:


> It's too bad that you couldn't escape the heat coming to So Cal, but I hope that you are having a blast out at DLR right now.
> 
> I am getting excited for the Expo.  I can't arrange a DISmeet the day before the Expo this time because they are going to keep us busy that Thursday with the Sorcerer's package.  I know we tour the show floor and get to start our day at 9AM Thursday with shopping and other things.  I'll be starting my TR for that trip soon.
> 
> Your pictures of F! look great for such low lighting.  I haven't seen that show up close in over a year now. I'm hoping with all the folks coming to visit DLR and my DISmeets we can at least see F! once maybe even twice!



The heat in SoCal was manageable than the weather in NorCal where it was in the 110 on Saturday and Sunday. When we got home around midnight it was in the high 70s. I thought we were all going to die when we were coming home last night going upwards on Highway 5. We ate at Pea Soup Andersen's Restaurant in Gustine. We all didn't want to leave and wanted to stay longer but we have to come back home since DM and I have work and Chris has summer school on Monday. 

Glad that you are getting excited for the Expo just like me. At least there is more info coming from the Expo on the website since I want to plan as much as possible of what screenings to see like Undiscovered Disneyland, Richard M. Sherman and Alan Menken: The Disney Songbook, Walt Disney Imagineerings 60th Anniversary, etc. It will be really interesting to see how the StagePass tickets that was announced a few days ago for the people to get a guarantee seat for a screening. At least there is another way to get a session so you won't have to be in a line for quite some time. It is only for Stage 23 & 28 which is nice where they don't have too many seats. 

I understand the situation that you and Fran will be busy on Thursday with the Sorcerer's package. I really want to get the Sorcerer's package when it was available but I just couldn't spend that much money. So I will have to do my shopping early on each of those days when the Expo is open and get to the designated stages and arena screening during the Expo. I will be looking forward to reading your trip report during the D23 Expo.

Thank you Alison. The F! pictures in the low lighting with my camera is getting better and better over time. The show hasn't change these last few years but it is still a great show to watch. I'll say that the folks like PiO will want to see F! and maybe you should do the F! dessert package so you can get a good spot to watch the show and have a nice box of dessert to go with it. 


I will be doing upgrades until I have uploaded my picture during this past weekend trip. Thank you everyone for following along my trip reports.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
I'm so glad you and your aunt and DM had a great trip!  I'll look forward to hearing all about it.  It was only 70 degrees here in Michigan this past weekend.  Was 90 unusually hot for Disneyland in June?

SO the only ride you didn't make was our favorite TSMM?    We've never ridden Splash or the River Rapids ride.  DH doesn't like to get wet.

On a different note...do you have a premiere AP?

TK


----------



## PrincessInOz

Welcome back Bret.  Looking forward to more awesome pics on your TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> I'm so glad you and your aunt and DM had a great trip!  I'll look forward to hearing all about it.  It was only 70 degrees here in Michigan this past weekend.  Was 90 unusually hot for Disneyland in June?
> 
> SO the only ride you didn't make was our favorite TSMM?    We've never ridden Splash or the River Rapids ride.  DH doesn't like to get wet.
> 
> On a different note...do you have a premiere AP?
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. My aunt, DM and cousin Chris had a great time and they didn't want to leave. i was the same thing where it was very nice in SoCal. The weather in Sactown is just crazy these last few days where it is over 100. It is about high 70s right now around 11pm which is crazy. I wish I was in Michigan and enjoy that weather. 90s in Disneyland which is not bad in late June. I have been to Disneyland where it was over 100 in August. 

Chris told me that TSMM wasn't a priority but she will want to go on it when we all go back to Disneyland. Just like your DH, I mostly don't go GRR since you can get soaked. I like riding Splash since I like to go through the scenes of the ride. There are times where you can get wet and Chris & I did get wet during our three times on the ride.

I did got the premier AP the last few years but this year, I just got the Premium AP. I don't expect to go to WDW later this year or next. I said that last year where I got the premium but my family wanted to do a last second trip to WDW in October/November. So it might happen again but I don't think it will happen. The Premier is now almost towards $1000 since the price increase last month.




PrincessInOz said:


> Welcome back Bret.  Looking forward to more awesome pics on your TR.



Thank you PiO. The pictures from this past weekend trip will have to wait until the updates from the May trip.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

It will be awhile until I get to this past weekend trip report since I am way behind on the May trip with my DA. This past weekend trip was really great even though it was a little hot during the trip. At least it wasnt as hot in Sacramento where it is in the 105 range these last few days ever since I got back home. Will stop right there and get to the next update from the May trip.

*Day 2  May 4, 2013  Part 19*​
On our last update, I was watching the 1st show of Fantasmic! that night where I was at the park solo while my DA was back at the room resting up after a day at the WDS in Burbank. I love watching F! which is one of my favorite nighttime show of all time at DL. Now we are getting to the good part of the show.

Maleficent now made her appearance and looks great like always. It is so neat to see Maleficent full body dragon ever since it debut during the summer of 2009. 





Barbeque anyone?










Mickey defeats Maleficent










You can barely see Maleficent in the background where she is defeated





The Mark Twain making its appearance










There is all the different characters from all the different shows and movies. I love seeing the Steamboat Willie Mickey Mouse.




















Sorcerer Mickey on top of the Lafitte's Tavern





Where did Mickey go?





There is Mickey and love his end talk Some imagination, huh?















After F! was over, I started to pack all my stuff from the blanket and my DSLR. I stayed around the RoA to see if DL is going to show Magical fireworks that night. I had a hunch that Magical fireworks wasnt going to be running that night since it was a little windy that night. It was nice to see F! that night where it wasnt that windy. It might be a last second change but it is highly likely that Magical wasnt going to be played that night.

Just when it got to 9:30pm and everyone around the area waited to see Magical fireworks that night but just when it passed by a few minutes, the announcement was made and Magical fireworks was not playing that night. There were some people around me were bummed that Magical wasnt running that night. I knew that watching the fireworks is not guaranteed since we close to the residential areas where DL cant have the fireworks fly towards the residential areas.

I decided to head on out of the park since Magical wasnt running that night. I was also tired from the WDS tour in Burbank and at Little Tokyo. I didnt get my usual break in the afternoon with everything going on that day and night. 

Before I head on out of the park that night, I had to get dessert and on the way is my favorite stand to get a desert. I had to stop at the Tiki Juice Bar to get a Dole Whip Soft Serve. Mostly I get the soft serve when I am at DL but since my aunt BF loves the Dole Whip float, I have been getting them for her. My aunt thinks that by getting one and showing it to her, I am torchering her but she wants to see it every time I am at the DLR. So I have been getting the Dole Whip float for her ever since the January trip. I even got the Dole Whip float during this past weekend trip. 





After I got the float, I had to take a picture of it with my DSLR and my iPhone since she told me to get a picture for her. When she responded to me that night and she was so watery when she saw it that night and wants one so badly.

I was enjoying my Dole Whip Float while walking down MS and out of the park that night.










I passed by the Disney Gallery store which had the Realms of Fantasy Designs from the Happiest Kingdoms of Them All which showed art work of the castles from the Disney parks from all over the world. 





I was almost 10pm that night as I was about to leave DL that night. I left the turnstile and was about to head on back to Best Western Anaheim Inn to call it for the night but I made a last second change just when I was about to leave that night. 





But that will be told on the next update. It will be awhile until I get to the update from my past weekend trip with my aunt, cousin Chris, and Chris DM. This was a great trip and cant wait to share it with you.


----------



## franandaj

You got some great pictures and the Dole Whip float looks tasty!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Fantastic shots and I want that Dole Whip Float too!


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> You got some great pictures and the Dole Whip float looks tasty!



Thank you Alison. 




PrincessInOz said:


> Fantastic shots and I want that Dole Whip Float too!



Thank you PiO. I always want a float every time I go to DL ever since the January trip.


----------



## PrincessInOz

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you PiO. I always want a float every time I go to DL ever since the January trip.



And to think....you always used to have just the Dole Whip soft serve only.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> And to think....you always used to have just the Dole Whip soft serve only.



I will sometimes get the soft serve instead of the float, it just depends on what I feel like that day. I did get the soft serve and float during this past trip and I will tell you later on what days I got them.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  May 4, 2013  Part 20*​
On our last update, I just watching the first show of Fantasmic! at 9pm and Magical fireworks did not show that night since it was too windy for the fireworks to run. So I decided to head on out of DL. But before I left the park, I first head on over towards the Tiki Juice Bar to get a Dole Whip float that night for my friend. I head on out of the park with my float and I was about to head out for so I thought, now we will see what I have done after DL that night.

Just as I left DL and back at the Esplanade, there was enough time to go towards DCA before it closed at 10pm that night. I just made it into DCA before it closed that night. So I just walked around a little bit around DCA to take some nighttime pictures around DCA.

There were a few people entering while most of the people are leaving the park that night.





Carthay Circle Theater looks great every time at night










I head on over towards Cars Land to see how busy it was that night.





Before I head on over to CL, I walked towards Paradise Pier to see how busy it was around the viewing area for the 2nd show of World of Color at 10:15pm. It was a little busy around the area and I decided not to watch the show since I havent see it during the trip. 










I mostly see WoC during each of my trip to the Disneyland Resort. But since my DA and I have done the WDS tour in Burbank that day, we did not get FPs for the show. It was tough of not seeing WoC during the trip, but I was able to see Magical and F! during the trip which is always great to do.

So after leaving around Paradise Pier, I head on over to CL to get some pictures. It was not that busy since the park is already closed that night and most of the rides at CL were not letting guests to go through the queues for the rides.





Sarges Surplus Hut





Cozy Cone Motel 










Flos V8 Café sign





Luigis Casa Della Tires closed that night





After looking around CL, it was time to head on out of the park and head on back towards Best Western Anaheim Inn to call it for the night. I was so tired that night that it was time to head on back to the hotel. 

The 10:15pm WoC show have started and I walked on out of the park. 





I thought about stopping at the stores to see what kind of merchandise was at the Elias & Company store but I decided to wait the next day to see what is new at the stores.





I left DCA and back at the Esplanade and was on my way back to BWAI to call it for the night. It was a little busy after 10pm that night where some people walked on over to DL while I walked back to the hotel.










I head on back towards BWAI to call it for the night. My DA was already resting up and about to go to sleep until I got back to the room. It was around 10:30pm when I got back to BWAI and I called it for the night.

This day was a memorable one. Even though I spent part of the day at the DLR, the highlight of the day was going to the WDS in Burbank for the D23 tour. My DA and I had a great time at the WDS in Burbank and we will do the tour one day. Maybe in a few years, but I do want to go back to the WDS next year with someone else. So I plan on going back to the WDS and do the D23 tour. I could go on and on what was great about the D23 tour at the WDS but I will leave what I said on my previous posts about the tour. 

We got to go to Little Tokyo in Los Angeles where we got to do some shopping and have lunch. We have stopped at Little Tokyo a lot in the past where we have stopped after our trip was over. This time, we enjoyed being at Little Tokyo that afternoon.

Later that day, my DA stayed back at the hotel while I went around the parks to do my usual nighttime show. I was able to watch F! which is fun to watch every time and was able to go to DCA later that night just when it was about to close. 


Mostly I would do my last day update during the trip report. But since it is like all the last days I have spent at the DLR, I am about to skip the third day of the trip. This time, I will move on towards this past weekend trip to DL with my aunt, cousin Chris and her DM. While I am closing this trip report, I will give you what has happened during that last day of the trip on May 5th on that Sunday.

I went  to DL when the park opened at 8am. Mostly I go to DL first thing in the morning to go on a few rides and take a lot of different pictures. I was able to go to DL and DCA that morning. The thing that I wanted to see the most when I was over at DL was to ride the Mark Twain and see how Big Thunder Mountain Railroad was processing since it was down ever since January for its almost year refurbishment. It was neat to see the construction of BTMRR and I cant wait to ride it when it opens in October.

This concludes the May trip and I will get to the June trip when I have time to do my next update.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great night time shots, Bret.  Love the ones down the Boulevard.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
I too enjoyed your night photos at DCA   What a great trip.  The WDS tour looked outstanding.

I'm looking forward to your June trip report.  I appreciate your taking the time to share your adventures with the DIS boards.

TK


----------



## franandaj

Bret your nightime Carsland shots are outstanding you git great details of the neon. Its so beautiful!

TK, not to hijack;Bret's TR, but do you have a trip coming up?


----------



## tksbaskets

franandaj said:


> Bret your nightime Carsland shots are outstanding you git great details of the neon. Its so beautiful!
> 
> TK, not to hijack;Bret's TR, but do you have a trip coming up?



Hi Franandaj, Thanks for thinking of me.  We DO have a trip coming up but not until December 15th.    We've never seen Cars Land and are super excited to celebrate our sons' graduation from college!  They graduate on the 14th.  We may be AP holders this time so we'd get another trip in during the calendar year after.  We still need to decide.


----------



## franandaj

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Franandaj, Thanks for thinking of me.  We DO have a trip coming up but not until December 15th.    We've never seen Cars Land and are super excited to celebrate our sons' graduation from college!  They graduate on the 14th.  We may be AP holders this time so we'd get another trip in during the calendar year after.  We still need to decide.



Are they twins?  And graduating from college already?  I read your NYE TR and I guess they were just in their second or third year of college, I don't remember well, but I guess time marches forward.  Since you're not constantly reporting on them, I don't follow whats going on!  Congratulations on that, and how nice that they still want to travel with you (well unless you and the hubster want some alone trips), but I think it's great that you still enjoy family time. 

I enjoy my parents, but my sister's family moved away from everyone and we don't get any time with them.  My parents go and visit, but it's been hard for us to get there with all the medical issues we have had going on.  Bret has a wonderful family connection too and it's lovely to read about such a great family.  I am envious but enjoy reading about everyone's family connections and hope that sometime, my family will be as close!


----------



## tksbaskets

franandaj said:


> Are they twins?  And graduating from college already?  I read your NYE TR and I guess they were just in their second or third year of college, I don't remember well, but I guess time marches forward.  Since you're not constantly reporting on them, I don't follow whats going on!  Congratulations on that, and how nice that they still want to travel with you (well unless you and the hubster want some alone trips), but I think it's great that you still enjoy family time.
> 
> I enjoy my parents, but my sister's family moved away from everyone and we don't get any time with them.  My parents go and visit, but it's been hard for us to get there with all the medical issues we have had going on.  Bret has a wonderful family connection too and it's lovely to read about such a great family.  I am envious but enjoy reading about everyone's family connections and hope that sometime, my family will be as close!



Yes they are twins!  My hubby and I are so blessed that they still like to vacation with their folks.  With 'real' jobs in the future I'm sure it will be more difficult to go together.

My siblings are spread throughout the USA too.  It is difficult to get together.  I too enjoy reading about people enjoying family time at Disney.  I have fun reading your trip reports too.  Are you going to the Expo?  DH and I hope to one day.

Thanks for reading my trip report.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Great night time shots, Bret.  Love the ones down the Boulevard.



Thank you PiO. BVS at night is so fun to walk at night just like MS at DL. Walking down MS and BVS at both parks is so amazing at night.



tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> I too enjoyed your night photos at DCA   What a great trip.  The WDS tour looked outstanding.
> 
> I'm looking forward to your June trip report.  I appreciate your taking the time to share your adventures with the DIS boards.
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. The May trip was fun and it was all about the WDS tour in Burbank. I will do the tour one day but when. The tour was well worth the price and it would be something that I will do again. I want to do it again next year but my aunt told me that she will do it again later on. I wanted to do the last part of the trip report in May but it is like the other trip reports on the last day where I just roam around the parks taking pictures and going on one or two before we leave.

This June trip was making me excited but it was more excited for my aunt, cousin Chris and DM. I'm always glad that you are following along my trip reports these last few years ever since I started writing up my trip reports in 2009. I do give *Sherry E* a lot of the credit for getting me to do these trip reports ever since I read her trip reports. I must have done over 15 trip reports from the DLR and WDW since my first one on the DIS boards. They are a lot of work and it is fun to do and to tell my story of my trips.

Thank you for following along as well as the other DISers (PiO, Sherry, Franandaj, kmedina, funatdisney, etc.) that have followed my trip reports these last few years.



franandaj said:


> Bret your nightime Carsland shots are outstanding you git great details of the neon. Its so beautiful!
> 
> TK, not to hijack;Bret's TR, but do you have a trip coming up?



Thank you Alison. The neon lighting on the buildings at Radiator Springs is so amazing. There needs to be more area around the DLR that has neon lighting which is so fun to see at night. 

All my family members are very great and we have enjoyed a lot of Disney trips together these last few years with my DA who goes with me to the Disney parks a lot, my aunt who has went to three Disney trips in less than a year, cousin Chris and DM enjoyed the trip last weekend and my uncles and aunt during the WDW trip in October/November.


TK - I know that you will have an amazing time when you and your family go to the DLR during the Holiday season and see Cars Land and Buena Vista Street with it's decorations. 

Congratulations on your sons from graduation from College. That is so great that they want to go with you and your DH on the trips. 


The first update for the June trip will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now it is the day on Thursday night where my aunt, cousin Chris, DM and I are going to the Disneyland Resort for a quick trip. This trip was almost like a last second trip in a couple of months ago. After my grandmother and aunt mother passed away in June, she wanted to have some time off to get her mind off my grandmother. So she asked me if I wanted to go with her to the DLR in just a couple of months. I was excited to go with her since we have just been at the DLR since January this year with her DBF and DD3. My aunt wanted to bring DD3 with us during the trip but her DBF didnt want her daughter to go without her. Later on when DD3 learned that my aunt and I went to the DLR last weekend she was not that happy. But my aunt told her that we will go back one day. My aunt was looking forward to going back to the DLR since the January trip and wanted to get away from Sacramento with everything has been going on in her life.

My aunt has been with me during the two of the last four Disney trips that I went to which was the Walt Disney World trip in October/November last year and the January 2013 trip. She hasnt been to a Disney park since the 80s and already she is doing her third Disney trip in less than a year. I am excited that she likes going to the Disney parks and maybe she might do more trips in the future with Chris, DM and me. 

Also during this trip my cousin Chris and her mom (DM) are accompanying us during the trip. Chris and DM havent been to the DLR since 2009 and they are really looking forward to going back especially Chris. She came up with a big list of what rides, shows and restaurants to do during the trip. My aunt thought it was a big list and we couldnt do everything that she wanted to do on the list even though it was during the summertime which can be very busy in late June. I used Ridemax for the rides during the trip, used my knowledge of the DLR and the boards to help plan our trip. I didnt want to get to the details on my trip report thread of what rides, shows and restaurants since I want to make this a very interesting trip report since the January trip. 

Chris just finished her Junior year in high school and is about to be a Senior next year in high school. She is a big fan of Disney and collects a lot of Disney merchandise. She and my aunt have been excited for the Disneyland trip ever since May. DM is a fan of Disneyland and she has been looking forward to getting away from Sacramento just like my aunt. 

Chris older sister is also an Annual Passholder at DL but she wasnt able to go during the trip with us since she was busy that weekend. She was jealous of all of us since we were going in late June. But I later found out that she is going next week on July 15th and 16th. So she is able to go during the summertime with her boy friend.

For me it was nice to get away from work. I have been so busy with work lately that I have been working like crazy these last few months ever since I took the job. Even though I had a Disneyland trip in early May, I was very tired all the way till the end of June. It was so exciting to go to the DLR with my aunt, Chris and DM. My aunt, Chris and DM do a lot together and it was going to be fun to be able to do something with them.

Now lets get to the actual trip report of telling you about the four of us during the June trip.


I worked earlier that Thursday so I was able to drive that night. My boss knew about my trip to Disneyland so I was able to work that morning to the afternoon so I could be all rested up to drive that night. That day, I got a few hours of rest but I didnt rest a lot since I was watching the 2013 NBA Draft that night and I watch the NBA Draft every year. I got enough rest that night that I was able to drive all the way at night but my aunt wanted to drive part of the night so I wouldnt have to drive all night and be tired on Friday when we were at the parks. My aunt did a lot of activities that day from filling up the car, getting snacks for the drive and she wasnt packed during the trip. Chris had summer school and DM was working that day. So this was the best time to go to Anaheim. We couldnt leave Thursday afternoon since they were busy so leaving at night was the best option.

We were planning on driving to Anaheim very late at night from midnight and get to Anaheim around 7am. Chris and DM wanted to get the fullest of the park ticket for Friday so the best way to get to Anaheim is leaving around midnight and get to SoCal around 7am before the parks opens at 8am.

My aunt came to my house around 11pm that Thursday night to pick me up. We were driving her Lincoln MKS car during the trip. She wanted to drive her car instead of taking my Acura TSX since she feels more comfortable driving her car during the trip. We packed all my bags in the car and we head on over towards DM and Chris house which isnt too far away from my house. 

We got to DM and Chris house and we packed all of their bags in the car. To the surprise of all of us, the whole trunk of my aunt Lincoln MKS was all full that we didnt have too much room to put everything in the trunk. So we had to move some bags in the backseat. I knew that this was going to be troublesome since we are most likely going to bring back souvenirs during the trip. Also I notice that we brought snacks and drinks so we should have some room to bring stuff back from the trip.

*Day 1  June 28, 2013  Part 1*​
So it was around midnight when we left Sacramento and drove all night to Anaheim. My aunt started driving when we left that night. Chris and DM were sleeping during the whole time. We drove on Highway 5 to SoCal since my aunt doesnt like to drive on Highway 99. I mostly drive on 99 all the time when I go to the DLR but since we arent stopping at my grandmothers house in Livingston there was no point of driving over in that direction. My aunt drove the first three hours of the trip and I drove the last 4 hours of the trip until we got to Anaheim around 6:15am. 

I was a little surprised that we got to Anaheim around 6:15am that morning even though we stopped three times during the trip. But the traffic going down on Highway 5 was not that bad including the traffic in SoCal. 

When we were in Anaheim, we head on over towards Best Western Park Place Inn where we are staying during the trip. For the DISers that have read my past trip reports that I have stayed at BWPPI which is my favorite hotel since it is the closest non-Disney hotel. My aunt wanted to stay at BWPPI since it was a short walking distance to the DLR. 

Just when we pulled in BWPPI, my aunt and I head on in the lobby to check-in. It was highly likely that we would not get into our room since it was 6am in the morning and it was during the summertime where the hotel is busy. At the check-in counter, the front desk person told us that there was one room that was cancelled at the last second so we were able to get a room that morning. I was completely shocked that we got in a room that early on Friday. It was nice to get a room but the bad part about is that it was almost towards the back at the end of the hotel. But my aunt wanted to get the room to store all our bags and I went along with it as well. Our room was 238 on the 2nd floor at the back part of BWPPI.

We got to our room at 238 and put all our bags in the room. It was very nice to get in the room at that time so when we came back later that day from DL that we had to move all of our bags. Chris and DM were happy that we put all our bags in the room that morning. The room we had was a two queen room with a sofa bed just like the time when we stayed during the January trip. My aunt had her own bed while Chris and DM had the other queen while I got the sofa bed. I had no problem with the sofa bed since I have slept on a lot of sofa beds at other hotels.

It was around 6:45am and we head on out of the room and off to do our first activity. But before we head on over to the parks since it wasnt opened yet, we went to IHOP restaurant right next the hotel. I havent eaten at IHOP right across the DLR before plus my aunt needs to have a breakfast before we enter the park.

We ate at IHOP that morning and it was nice to have a full breakfast that morning. After eating at IHOP, it was around 8:10am that morning and we needed to head on over to the Esplanade to do some things before we enter the parks that morning.

While we were walking through the bus loading area, the steam engine that was used in the movie Lone Ranger was right close to the bus loading area and by the security check-in area. It was nice to see the steam engine during the movie. I did see on Micechat website that was in Hollywood Land at DCA for the red carpet and now it was located outside at the bus loading area.





We passed through the security check-point area since we had bags that morning which I always carry my bag with my DSLR and video camera along with other lens and supplies for the equipment. Everyone brought their purses and bags just like me. 

When we got in the Esplanade, we head on over towards the Wheelchair and ECV rental area right close to DL where my aunt needs an ECV. During the January trip, she used an ECV since she couldnt stand and walk a lot when we were in the parks. I did mention to her that if she didnt want to get an ECV, she could get a Guest Assistant Card so it can make it easy for her when we go on rides. But she wanted to get the ECV so it can be easier for her to be in the park for a long time without the walking. But there were times when she was walking around the park without the ECV when we were on the rides. 

While Chris and I waited while my aunt and DM went to get the ECV, I talked to Chris about all the different rides and shows that we will be doing during the trip. This was going to be fun since I havent done a lot of thrill rides in a long time with another party member. Sometimes I go on rides without my DA (who goes with me on a lot of Disney trips) who cant go on intense rides like California Screamin or Space Mountain.





Disneyland line to get in the park was not that long that morning





When my aunt got the ECV, we head on over to our first park that morning. We decided on Disney California Adventure first since we have reservation at Ariels Grotto for dinner that night and seeing World of Color. So we head on over to DCA first thing in the morning before we head on over to DL. The other reason is that Chris and DM would take advantage of the Magic Morning at DL on Saturday.





Over at the DCA turnstiles, they werent that long and it was going to be fast to walk in DCA. I did warn Chris and DM that the DLR is taking pictures of the guests for the tickets since the tickets belongs to the actual person for the trip. My aunt knew about this since the January trip and I didnt have to get my AP scan since my picture is in the database.

When we got through the turnstile, I got a picture of Chris and DM as this was their first time walking through the new entrance to DCA. They told me about where are the CALFORNIA letters that used to be at the front entrance of DCA. The CALIFORNIA letters are now located at Cal Expo in Sacramento. When I first heard of the letters that were moved to Cal Expo in Sacramento, I was so happy that they are close to home. The California State Fair starts next week July 12th to 18th and I will be able to see the letters and get some pictures. So stay tune when I go to the Stage Fair and get some pictures of them.

Chris and DM





When we entered Buena Vista Street, we first head on over towards the Chamber of Commerce building since Chris wanted to get a Im Celebrate button. While we were walking on in, we saw that 5 & Dime car was in the area.





While my aunt, Chris and DM were in the Guest Relations, I waited on the outside and got some pictures of the outside of the Chamber of Commerce.





The tile art work 










After Chris and DM got an Im Celebrating button, we all started to walk down on BVS. They were so amazed at the new land at DCA. The park was quite crowded that morning which was around after 8:30am.





When we got closer to the Carthay Circle Theater where we were planning on walking past the theater and over to the Radiator Springs Racers FP queue. The FP queue for RSR was already towards the theater and they didnt want to wait in the queue for a FP for RSR. I looked at my Mousewait App to see what the wait time was for RSR and it was already at 60 minutes that morning. So we didnt get a FP or wanted to wait in the standby queue for RSR. So we decided on riding it later during the trip. 

So we skipped RSR FP queue and head on over towards Condor Flats to go on our first ride.





While we were walking down in Condor Flats, we were right by Soarin Over California and the wait time was only 5 minutes so Chris and I went on the ride. My aunt didnt want to ride it since she gets motion sickness. When she rode on Soarin at WDW back in October/November she closed her eyes while we rode the ride. So she didnt ride it as well as DM. When Chris and I rode Soarin, they took our ticket and AP to head on over to GRR to get FP for WoC. I know that we had dinner at AG and get WoC tickets for the show. But I always like to be cautious if we get there late for the show and dont get a good spot to watch WoC, we could go to the fire hydrant spot to see the show. 

My aunt and DM went to get FPs for WoC while Chris and I went on Soarin. I always enjoy riding Soarin and have been hearing that it will be updated one day just makes me excited. I t is so fun riding Soarin that I will have to ride it more than I usually do when I go to the DLR since the show might be different in the future.

When we got off Soarin, Chris really enjoyed riding it. She also told me that when we were riding Soarin that I dozed off a little. I told her that I was a little tired from the driving that night but I was able to do the activities that day with everyone. Mostly  It is a classic ride as being one of the original attractions at DCA. When we met up my aunt and DM, we started to walk on the backside and heading on over to Paradise Pier. It wasnt that busy around that area including Grizzly River Run. Chris wanted to go on that ride and I havent been on GRR ever since DCA opened in 2001. I knew that GRR will be busy during the summertime and we were planning on riding it during the trip.





When we got to GRR, the ride was not open that morning since it was not running. So we planned on going back to that ride later on. Since it was going to be around in the low 90s later that day, the ride wait time will be in the 60 minute range. So we need to get FPs for that ride later that morning.





We were now in PP, we were planning on going towards Toy Story Midway Mania but the wait time was already at 40 minutes on my Mousewait App. We were right by the Little Mermaid ride so we decided to go on that ride. Chris and DM wanted to go on the ride and thats what we did as a group together. 










My aunt and DM rode together while Chris and I rode together. I also used my DSLR to take pictures during the ride. I used the 18-105mm lens instead of the 35mm lens which I used for the dark rides but I wanted to try and see how the pictures turn out.

Here are pictures from the LM ride during the June trip.

Scuttle at the beginning of the ride















Ariel and Flounder















Sebastian















Ariel dancing





Thats it for this post and I will have more from the Little Mermaid ride during our quick trip to the DLR.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great!  Another quick trip.  Looking forward to more wonderful pictures and your report.

Seems like it takes only 6 or 7 hours down the 5 from Sac to LA?  WOW!  That's not bad.


----------



## tksbaskets

Your trip is off to a great start.   So nice that a room was available to you so early in the morning so you could drop off your bags.  I just love the windows at the Chamber of Commerce at DCA. 

WOW it's going to be hot that day for Anaheim.  I had to laugh a little about your being sleepy during the ride on Soarin'.  I admit to nodding off a bit at the Hall of Presidents at WDW....the little nap was refreshing though! 

I'm glad the California letters will be on display at the state fair.

I'm looking forward to hearing about the rest of your trip especially your thoughts on the AG WOC package.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MarbleBob

mvf-m11c said:


> We got to go to Little Tokyo in Los Angeles where we got to do some shopping and have lunch. We have stopped at Little Tokyo a lot in the past where we have stopped after our trip was over. This time, we enjoyed being at Little Tokyo that afternoon.



mvf-m11c,

First off, this thread is awesome.  Lots of fun reading, and your photos are awesome.  At nearly 200 pages, it might take a while to get through the whole thread 

Anyway, you mentioned that you've stopped at Little Tokyo a lot in the past.  We are going to have one free day during our Disneyland trip this coming October.  My 13 year old daughter is interested in all things Japanese, and we are considering taking her there for a couple hours that day (maybe visit in the morning, eat lunch, and then head down to Newport Beach for the afternoon/evening.)  

We originally had planned to visit Japantown in San Francisco next week (and then Disneyland the week after), but I broke my foot and we had to cancel the trip.  We'll still be able to just do the Anaheim part of the trip in October.  

Anyway, DD was devastated about missing Japantown and I'm hoping this might be a nice alternative. I'm wondering if you have any tips/tricks on visiting Little Tokyo.  Any favorite restaurants? (All 5 in my family like sushi, but are open to traditional Japanese food too.)  Any special sites/gardens worth seeing?  Parking, etc.

Any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Great!  Another quick trip.  Looking forward to more wonderful pictures and your report.
> 
> Seems like it takes only 6 or 7 hours down the 5 from Sac to LA?  WOW!  That's not bad.



Thank you PiO. This was a quick trip with little time to plan. We did get all the sit down restaurants that we wanted and I will get to those later on during the updates. 

Going on Highway 5 is faster than 99 since the speed limit is 70 while going on 99 can change from 70 to 65 in certain parts of the highway. We were driving fast that night and there wasn't too many people on the road that night. When I go back with my DA, we will be going down on our usual route on 99 instead of 5 since we need to stop at my grandmothers house in Livingston.




tksbaskets said:


> Your trip is off to a great start.   So nice that a room was available to you so early in the morning so you could drop off your bags.  I just love the windows at the Chamber of Commerce at DCA.
> 
> WOW it's going to be hot that day for Anaheim.  I had to laugh a little about your being sleepy during the ride on Soarin'.  I admit to nodding off a bit at the Hall of Presidents at WDW....the little nap was refreshing though!
> 
> I'm glad the California letters will be on display at the state fair.
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing about the rest of your trip especially your thoughts on the AG WOC package.  Thanks for sharing!



Thank you PiO. We were lucky that BWPPI had a room available so we are able to drop all of our bags in the room instead of leaving it in the car that morning. The tiles art work is so neat at the Guests Relations building at DCA.

During our trip, the weather was manageable in Anaheim where in Sacramento was in the mid 100s in the afternoon. We came to Anaheim at a fine time when it started to get hot that weekend. I knew that you were going to laugh that I dozed off while riding Soarin that morning. Since I got a little sleep on Thursday and drove most of the night, I could have asked my aunt to let me sleep a little but it was fine and after riding CS I was awake for the rest of the morning and afternoon until our break in the afternoon. There were times when I nodded off at certain shows at the DLR and WDW.

I heard that the letters will be ready when the State Fair starts on July 12th. I might have to go on the first day to see the letters. I have missed the letters and glad that it will be part of Cal Expo in Sacramento.

Thank you for following along TK.


----------



## mvf-m11c

MarbleBob said:


> mvf-m11c,
> 
> First off, this thread is awesome.  Lots of fun reading, and your photos are awesome.  At nearly 200 pages, it might take a while to get through the whole thread
> 
> Anyway, you mentioned that you've stopped at Little Tokyo a lot in the past.  We are going to have one free day during our Disneyland trip this coming October.  My 13 year old daughter is interested in all things Japanese, and we are considering taking her there for a couple hours that day (maybe visit in the morning, eat lunch, and then head down to Newport Beach for the afternoon/evening.)
> 
> We originally had planned to visit Japantown in San Francisco next week (and then Disneyland the week after), but I broke my foot and we had to cancel the trip.  We'll still be able to just do the Anaheim part of the trip in October.
> 
> Anyway, DD was devastated about missing Japantown and I'm hoping this might be a nice alternative. I'm wondering if you have any tips/tricks on visiting Little Tokyo.  Any favorite restaurants? (All 5 in my family like sushi, but are open to traditional Japanese food too.)  Any special sites/gardens worth seeing?  Parking, etc.
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated



Hi MarbleBob,

Thank you and glad that you are enjoying my trip report thread. 

My DA and I have stopped at Little Tokyo in Los Angeles when we head on back to Sacramento from our DL trip. You will love Little Tokyo since there is a lot to do there where they have a lot of Japanese stores, restaurants and entertainment. We stop in Little Tokyo do get some Japanese food where we can't get in Sacramento. I like to stop there to look at the Anime merchandise and I might buy something.

I'm sorry to hear that you broke your foot and canceled the trip. I know that you will have a fun time in Japantown in SF as well as Chinatown. 

DD will love going in Little Tokyo in Los Angeles since there is more to see than in Japantown in SF. For the tips you can go to this website Little Tokyo website to tell you everything about it. The places that you want to go when you are in Little Tokyo is the Japanese Village Plaza where it is one of the major shopping areas in Little Tokyo and the Little Tokyo Galleria. There are a lot of different restaurants to choose from at Little Tokyo. During our May trip, we ate a place called Suehiro Cafe which had great Udon noodles. The restaurant that I have heard in Little Tokyo that has good sushi is called "Sushi-Gen". There is street parking but it will be tough to find one and you can't stay there too long since you can park there for 2 hours. So if you are going to be there for awhile, I would look for a parking garage. There are a lot of parking garages around Little Tokyo.

Hope this help you when you go in October.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## MarbleBob

Cool!!!! Thanks so much for sharing that information, it's exactly the kind of stuff that I was hoping for


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 28, 2013  Part 2*​
On the last update, my aunt, cousin Chris, DM and I got to SoCal around 6am in the morning after driving most of the night. We were able to get our room that morning which was a shocker to all of us. We had breakfast at IHOP before we entered the park that morning. After finishing breakfast, we head on over to the DLR. Before we went in the park, we stopped to get an ECV for my aunt. Then we head on over to DCA that morning. Chris and I rode Soarin while my aunt and DM got FPs for World of Color. Now we are riding the Little Mermaid ride. Lets get back to the Little Mermaid ride where I have left off.

We are back riding the Little Mermaid Ariels Undersea Adventure. I have ridden the Little Mermaid ride ever since it opened in 2011. This was Chris and DM first time riding it while my aunt rode it back in January. The ride had a few changes over the first two years which the last picture of Ariel where she is dancing during the Under the Sea scene of the ride. Originally her hair was a cone spiral where the updated one is way better than the cone hair style.

Here is a picture of the cone hair style when I rode the Little Mermaid ride before the ride was open in mid June.





Now back with more pictures of the Little Mermaid ride during the June trip.















Flotsam and Jetsam still on top of the cave





Ursula 





Ariel and Eric during the Kiss the Girl scene










Almost at the end of the ride





Sebastian and King Triton





Ariel and Eric





Cant forget about Scuttle at the end of the ride





When we got off the Little Mermaid ride, we got the ECV and since we were in Paradise Pier, we head on over to see what Toy Story Midway Mania wait time was. I didnt check my iPhone to see if it was busy or not but I would have guessed that it was going to be busy that morning. 

Chris and DM were impressed with the new look of PP and the viewing area where we will see World of Color that night. When they looked at California Screamin, they asked what happened to the Mickey shape ear look where today it just shows a round circle and saying Paradise Pier. The Mickey shape ears was taken down after the PP refurbishment in 2010. They liked the Mickey shape ears on CS and it doesnt look the same as it used to be.





After looking at CS and Mickeys Fun Wheel of Doom (which is really called Mickeys Fun Wheel but on the threads we call it MFWoD by Sherry), we head on over towards the other side of PP to see what the wait times and possibly go on one of the rides that Chris has on her list which is CS and TSMM.





When we got to CS, the wait time was already at 30 minutes. There was no way Chris and I would wait that long for the ride. But just when we were about to pass the ride, DM told us that she got us FP for CS. I asked her how she got them, then I realized that when she got the FPs for WoC she went on over towards PP to get FPs for Chris and me. I was surprised and glad that we can go on CS that Chris has on her list. Chris and I used the FPs for CS and the two of us went on the ride while my aunt and DM waited for us. We hand them our bags and camera equipment so I wouldnt have to worry about it while riding CS.

When we got on CS, we only had to wait 5 minutes to get on the ride and we were at the back of the yellow train. I didnt have my DSLR camera to get the picture of us during the ride, so I used my iPhone to get a picture of it. Chris loves riding CS ever since it opened in 2001 as being one of the original rides at DCA and hasnt change one bit except for the Mickey Ears during the inversion area.

You can barely see Chris and me in the picture. 





After we rode CS and met up with my aunt and DM, we walked down the backside of PP to see what other rides to do that day. When we passed by TSMM, the wait time was already at 45 minutes. So we werent planning on waiting that long to ride TSMM. We plan on riding it on Sunday before we leave that day.










We were now passing by the Games of Boardwalk where it wasnt that busy that morning while around CS and TSMM were quite busy.





We passed by Mickeys Fun Wheel of Doom and I thought that we should go on it but the wait time for the swinging and non-swinging were quite long that morning at 10 minutes and 20 minutes. So we just skipped it since my aunt doesnt like Ferris Wheel rides.





Now at the area around the Paradise Pier restaurants (Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta and Paradise Garden Grill) which rides like Silly Symphony Swings, Jumpin Jellyfish and Goofys Sky School was in the area. Chris asked me if Mulholland Madness was still there and I told her that it was converted from MM to GSS since 2011.





When we were in that area, she wanted to go on that ride and the two of us went on GSS while my aunt and DM waited for us until we got off.





The wait time was only 10 minutes so we waited in the standby queue to ride it. While we were in the queue, we talked about the theme change from Mulholland Madness to Goofys Sky School. The theme was way better over MM. We had fun riding GSS where it was a short ride.

When we met up with my aunt and DM, we saw most of Paradise Pier and started to head on over towards Cars Land. My aunt has been looking forward to go back to CL since the January trip. It is not for the rides but it is the food. I will get to that later on why she was so excited to be back at CL. We left PP and heading on over to CL.

The day was really nice where it was around in the low 80s that morning. The weather was nice while it wasnt back home in Sacramento where we heard it was in the 90s that morning. That was just crazy that it was already 90 degrees back home.





I got up ahead of them and got a picture of them while we were walking towards CL from PP.





We are almost at CL and I can tell that Chris and DM were excited to see CL for the first time. Chris older sister have been to CL and she told them about how great it is. This was going to be excited for the two of them and my aunt was excited to get a certain food at CL.

That will be it for this post and I will have the next update of we have done that morning at Cars land.


----------



## disneykiwi

Bret

Loving this new report - your photos are amazing, having just been where you went is bringing back so many happy memories and makes me wish I was there again.

It just shows the difference of having a good camera and knowing what you are doing as our pictures are no where near as good as yours 

Its been great, espeically the Fantasmic ones in your previous trip - was able to see heaps more than I could see where we watched the show from - still loved it but its amazing the details we missed that we now see in your photos

I have been able to show the family your photos so they can see better what we went to.  So thats wonderful and thank you so much.

It looks like your family are really enjoying being back there.  

We were booked into the BWPPI on our trip but there was a problem and they had overbooked so we were moved to BWAI - which was very nice but I was disappointed about not staying at the BWPPI after hearing how much you like it.

Take care


----------



## PrincessInOz

Lovely shots, Bret.

Looks like another great day and you're braver than me.  CS is one of those rides that I'm happy to look at....from the bridge.


----------



## mvf-m11c

MarbleBob said:


> Cool!!!! Thanks so much for sharing that information, it's exactly the kind of stuff that I was hoping for



Glad the information about Little Tokyo will help you for your upcoming trip.




disneykiwi said:


> Bret
> 
> Loving this new report - your photos are amazing, having just been where you went is bringing back so many happy memories and makes me wish I was there again.
> 
> It just shows the difference of having a good camera and knowing what you are doing as our pictures are no where near as good as yours
> 
> Its been great, espeically the Fantasmic ones in your previous trip - was able to see heaps more than I could see where we watched the show from - still loved it but its amazing the details we missed that we now see in your photos
> 
> I have been able to show the family your photos so they can see better what we went to.  So thats wonderful and thank you so much.
> 
> It looks like your family are really enjoying being back there.
> 
> We were booked into the BWPPI on our trip but there was a problem and they had overbooked so we were moved to BWAI - which was very nice but I was disappointed about not staying at the BWPPI after hearing how much you like it.
> 
> Take care



Hi Toni,

Glad that you are enjoying the June trip report. It just begun and the best part of the trip is yet to come. The pictures are always bringing me back a lot of memories and I want to go back. 

My Nikon D5100 is a good camera and it does a good job on the pictures. I think my pictures are nice for an average photographer and some of them are getting better and better overtime. I remember that one DISer told me that it doesn't matter how much you put in a camera and it all depends on the photographer. You can even get great pictures with a point and shoot camera and I have seen great pictures on the boards.

F! is a great show and I was fortunate to get good pictures from that night. 

Nice to hear that you show your family my photos from my trips and they can see what it feels like when they walk at the parks. That's why I like taking pictures of the trails that I walked when I am at the park to remember the times where I walked and what I did during the trip so I can write up my trip report and tell where we went and done that day.

My family is having a great time that morning at DCA and it is only the beginning of the trip.

I'm sorry that BWPPI was overbooked and you weren't able to stay there. BWAI is a very nice hotel which is just a couple of buildings down from BWPPI. I have stayed at BWAI a lot because there are times when the price for BWPPI was way more than BWAI and it was cheaper to stay at BWAI over BWPPI. You can't be the location at BWPPI which is right at the crosswalk and it is the closest non-Disney hotel to the DLR.

Thank you and glad that you are enjoying the trip report.




PrincessInOz said:


> Lovely shots, Bret.
> 
> Looks like another great day and you're braver than me.  CS is one of those rides that I'm happy to look at....from the bridge.



Thank you PiO. When I looked at the Little Mermaid pictures, they weren't as good like the one's that I took during the January trip. I used the 18-105mm lens during the ride and some of them turned out nice while some of them turned out blurry. I did left the filter on the lens when I took the pictures during the ride. Maybe I should have taken it off since we were in a dark ride. But overall the pictures were okay and not my best one's that I have took on the LM ride. Next time, I will do it differently with settings while using the 18-105mm lens.

Mostly I would not ride CS when I am at the parks but I was brave enough to go on the ride with Chris. At least CS is low intense than Rock n Roller Coaster at DHS where it has three inversions. I do enjoy looking at CS from the bridge especially with the launching area of the ride.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 28, 2013  Part 3*​
On our last update, we were all at Paradise Pier riding the Little Mermaid Ariels Undersea Adventure plus Chris and I got to ride California Screamin and Goofys Sky School. It was a nice day at Disney California Adventure where it was a sunny day. It was a shame that we couldnt ride Toy Story Midway Mania that morning since the ride wait time was over 40 minutes. Now we just left Paradise Pier and now heading on over towards Cars Land. Everyone in my group is so excited to see the new land which is over one year old.

We are now approaching Cars Land after being most of the morning at Paradise Pier. I know that Chris and DM will love the new land that was added last year during the DCA expansion plan ever since 2007. They asked me what was used to be at Cars Land before and I told them that it was originally the Lion King parking lot. My aunt was getting excited to come back to Cars Land and try a specific food that she wanted to eat. 

We entered CL or Radiator Springs which is after the town from the Movie Cars & Cars 2, Chris and DM were so amazed of how the buildings look exactly like from the movies. We walked down towards RS and see that it was semi busy that morning.





I told them that maybe Radiator Springs Racers wait time would not be that long and maybe we could wait for as less as 30 minutes to get on the ride. So the four of us head on down to see the wait time for RSR and see if we can get on with little wait time.





Over at the Cozy Cone Motel, I saw that the cone fountain was not running but it is all painted up really nicely. The last time I saw the fountain was when the paint was peeling off the fountain. It is nice to see that Team Disney Anaheim is taking care of Cars Land in less than a year.





When we passed by Town Hall and head on the right hand side towards RSR, the wait time was over 60 minutes that morning. So we knew that we werent willing to wait that long to ride RSR. So we skipped the ride and decided to leave Cars Land. My aunt told me that she will get her food later that day since it was early and we had a big breakfast at IHOP that morning. 

Over at Luigis Flying Tires, the wait time was over 30 minutes. They were interested about LFT and I told them that the ride was inspired by an old Disneyland attraction in the 60s called The Flying Saucers. My aunt remembered hearing that ride a long time ago since I have told her about it since the January trip. We werent able to go on LFT in January and maybe we can get on it during this trip.





It is so neat to look at Flos V8 Café sign especially at night










We went through the backside of exiting Cars Land towards Pacific Wharf. I love going through this side when you can see Radiator Springs Racers mountains.




















We were now in Pacific Wharf and since we were in this land, we went on over towards Boudin Bakery Tour. Chris asked me if Mission Tortilla was still at Pacific Wharf. Unfortunately I told them that it is now gone and it was replaced with Ghirardelli Soda Fountain and Chocolate Shop. They were sad to hear that it was gone and they were glad that Ghirardelli is now in the parks since they like chocolate.





We went into Boudin Bakery Tour and we learned how they make the bread. We got a couple of samples before we entered the building. We had a little snack that day thanks to the bread samples from Boudin Bakery.

After leaving Boudin Bakery, and we were close to A Bugs Land, my aunt and Chris wanted to see Its Tough to be a Bug. We saw that show during the January trip so Chris and DM wanted to see that show. So we head on over towards ABL to see ITtbaB.





While walking down, we can tell that the park was getting a little busy that afternoon with more and more people coming in the park. It was also getting a little warmer that morning.










We got to Its Tough to be a Bug and we went down to see the show. Since it was getting a little warm that morning, it was a good idea to take a little break by going into an A/C building that day. We didnt have to wait that long to get into the building which we only had to wait 5 minutes. Chris and DM were having a great time including my aunt. I was glad that we are having a great first day at DL together.





The show was the same like the last time we saw it in January. But this time, we got the effects from the seats while sitting in the backside since my aunt had the ECV. I do get annoyed by the seats when the show concludes when the bugs are leaving before the people.

After getting outside, they wanted to go ride Monsters Inc. This is one of the rides that Chris wants to do and with this ride the wait time is not that bad. Mostly Monsters Inc. is a walk on and I assumed that it was going to be a walk-on even during the summertime. At first it wasnt a big mistake to ride Monsters Inc  if the movie Monsters University didnt come out. 

So we head on over towards Hollywood Land to ride Monsters Inc. the FPs for RSR were already gone when we passed by the FP sign.





Just when we entered Buena Vista Street, the show Red Car News Boys was just concluding at BVS while Mickey was in the Red Car Trolley. Chris got so excited to see the talking Mickey in the Red Car Trolley.










While the Red Car Trolley with Mickey is going down Hollywood Land, we were going down the street towards Hollywood Land to ride Monsters Inc. 





The four of us head on over towards Monsters Inc on the left hand side going straight right at Mad T Party. HL wasnt that busy at that time and I had a hunch that it wasnt going to be busy to ride Monsters Inc. Mad T Party is still in DCA and it has been here for over a year replacing ElecTRONica as the last nighttime event at DCA.





When we got to the Monsters Inc. ride there were quite a number of people going through the queue. I looked at the wait time and it was already at 20 minutes. I was shocked to see the wait time for Monsters Inc. Mike & Sulley to the Rescue! at 20 minutes. I mostly got on the ride with less than a minute and now it is 20 minutes. It just shows you when a movie is based on the ride, most of the people would go on the ride and experience it. This was a big mistake that I have ever done during the trip of waiting to get on a ride where I could easily get on instantly during a different time of the year. But they wanted to go on the ride since we were in the area. So I just went along with it and we all went on Monsters Inc.





Just when we were about to go through the queue to Monsters Inc, Chris saw a very interesting stroller right at the front entrance. When we looked at the stroller, it looked like a Jungle Cruise boat. I was so amazed at the JC stroller for a kid. She was wondering if someone went through all the trouble to make it or there is somewhere that sells it. I would guess that it was a customized stroller. That was the neatest stroller that I have ever seen.





We entered the queue for Monsters Inc. and what I have feared of going on this ride is that we were still outside instead of inside the ride. This is the first time seeing the queue for Monsters Inc. so busy. It is nice that it is busy but it wasnt good for us to wait in that queue where we could just walk up and get on the ride. 





While we were in the queue, we talked of what to do for the rest of the afternoon until we head on back to the room to rest up and later come back for dinner at Ariels Grotto and see the 9pm show of World of Color. 

Monorail Mark VII Orange passing by DCA on its way to the Downtown Disney station.





Everyone is having a great time even though we were in the queue for Monsters Inc which is taking some time to go through. 





Thats it for this post from DCA and Monsters Inc. and I will have more from DCA that Friday.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I'm not a fan of the Monsters Inc ride; but I guess the movie has drummed up much more interest in it than before.  Hard to believe it's over 10 years since it came out.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great update Bret!
You and your family are having a great day.  So special to be able to share DL/DCA with family.  You've done so much already.  I loved your pictures especially of Cars Land.  I too think the Jungle Cruise stroller is the best stroller I've ever seen.

We've always just walked right onto the Monsters, Inc. ride.  I give you credit for standing in line.  I certainly wouldn't have.  (of course my family would be back in Paradise Pier waiting in line for TSMM )

I am sure you enjoyed your rest having started so early in the morning.  Looking forward to hearing more.

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> I'm not a fan of the Monsters Inc ride; but I guess the movie has drummed up much more interest in it than before.  Hard to believe it's over 10 years since it came out.



Monster Inc. is a nice ride but I would never wait that long for that ride ever. But my family wanted to ride it while we were in the area and it was nice to discuss our strategies for the day. There is no question that the movie drummed the ride up where I would never imagine that the wait time would be over 20 minutes. Monsters University is a great movie and it helped get more guests to ride it.




tksbaskets said:


> Great update Bret!
> You and your family are having a great day.  So special to be able to share DL/DCA with family.  You've done so much already.  I loved your pictures especially of Cars Land.  I too think the Jungle Cruise stroller is the best stroller I've ever seen.
> 
> We've always just walked right onto the Monsters, Inc. ride.  I give you credit for standing in line.  I certainly wouldn't have.  (of course my family would be back in Paradise Pier waiting in line for TSMM )
> 
> I am sure you enjoyed your rest having started so early in the morning.  Looking forward to hearing more.
> 
> TK



Thank you TK

We are all having a great time and we did a lot of rides during a busy summertime. It wasn't that busy as I have thought during the trip. I would say that the hot weather drove the locals away and just the tourists. So it made our trip very nice. Everyone enjoyed CL and it would have been nice to go on some of the rides but the wait times were just a little too long. the JC stroller was very neat.

I do the same thing and passed by Monster's Inc. when I am in Hollywood Land. I would never imagine that I would have to wait that long to get onto Monster's Inc. It was for DM, Chris and my aunt and I had no problem waiting in the queue with them. I know that you and your family would be in PP to ride TSMM all day. The wait time for TSMM during our visit was likea usual day at 40 minutes on average.

We all had a great morning and still have the afternoon to go and the nighttime.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 28, 2013  Part 4*​
On our last update, the four of us went through Cars Land that morning and they were all impressed with the newest land to Disney California Adventure. Even though we didnt go on any rides at CL at that time, they were impressed with the new land. We got to watch Its Tough to be a Bug and the Boudin Bakery Tour. Now we are in the queue of Monsters Inc. Mike and Sulley to the Rescue which I have never expected to see a long wait time to get on the ride while I have got on that ride instantly. Now lets get back to the trip report and back at Monsters Inc.

We are now in the queue of Monsters Inc. Mike & Sulley to the Rescue. This was the first time I ever have to wait in a long line to get on the ride. Mostly it is a walk-on during anytime during the day (okay maybe not during super busy days). Ever since the movie Monsters University came out and the DLR promoting the movie a lot around the resort it doesnt surprise me that the ride is now popular.

While we were I the queue for the ride, we were talking what we should do next. DM told Chris and me that she has FPs for Grizzly River Run. I was surprised to hear that she actually got GRR FPs tickets and we were wondering where she got them. She told us that she got them when we were riding California Screamin. I should have known that she went to GRR and get FPs since Chris wants to ride GRR during the trip. So Chris and I will be able to ride GRR that day. I didnt want to go on GRR but it was for her and I didnt want her to go alone.

It took about 15 minutes to get into the building which was quite a long time to get into Monsters Inc. The queue for Monsters Inc. is always fun to go through.

Snacks anyone?





We finally got to the loading area and my DA parked the ECV on the left hand side.





During the ride, I used my DSLR to take some pictures with the 18-105mm lens. Mostly I would use the 35mm lens for the dark rides but I kept testing the lens to see how it turns out. Here are pictures from Monsters Inc. that day.

Celia Mae and Mike Wazowski










Sully and Boo





Sushi anyone?










Sully, Boo and Mike





Its time to go to work?





Mike is losing his mind over something





Where is Randall going?





There is Randall!!!





There is Boos door





Looks like Randall is going after the door as well





They found the door










Roz at the end of the ride





After we got off Monsters Inc., Chris and I head on over towards Grizzly River Run to use our FPs. While my aunt and DM were in Hollywood Land, they decided to head on over towards the Hyperion Theater to watch the 12:45pm show of Disneys Aladdin  A Musical Spectacular. Since we have time, they will save our seats while Chris and I ride GRR.

Chris and I head on over to GRR while my aunt and DM head on over to the Hyperion Theater. I didnt bring my DSLR or iPhone since we know for sure that we will get wet on GRR. So we left all of our stuff with my aunt and DM while we head on over to GRR. 

I mostly never ride GRR when I am at DCA since it is a ride where you can get wet no matter what if you get lucky. I havent rode GRR ever since the ride was part of the original rides since it opened in 2001. So it has been over 10 years since I have ridden GRR. Chris told me that she has never got wet while riding GRR. I was a little surprised to hear from her that she never got really wet on GRR. She told me that she has never and hopes to get wet on GRR. 

The weather was picking up that afternoon and it was a good time to get a little wet on GRR. I was hoping that I dont get drenched where I am leaving a trail of water. I have seen people get drenched on GRR and leaving a trail of water. 

We walked all the way from Hollywood Land to Grizzly Peak and it was around 12:15pm when we got over to GRR. The standby wait time for GRR was over an hour while when we got over to the FP queue, there was a line form on the outside close to the entrance of the Rushin River Outfitters store. This was going to be a long time to get on the ride or a short time. 

We only had to wait about 10 minutes to get on GRR through the FP queue and it was not as bad as I have thought. The two of us boarded GRR and Chris was on the outside. She wanted to be on the outside so she can get wet while I was in the middle of the row. We were paired with a nice family and asked us where we were from. One of the families was from Australia and one from Arizona. That was neat that one of the families that was riding with us on GRR was from another country.

During the ride on GRR, everyone on the ride got wet. I believe Chris got wet the most since there were times during the ride and drops that the edge of the raft got water and got her wet. I got wet a few times but not like her where she got wet. Even though I dont like getting wet, it was nice to get wet a little since it was getting a little warmer that day. I would have gotten pictures of us wet but I left all my equipment with my aunt and DM. 

When we exited GRR, we only had 15 minutes to get back to Hollywood Land and meet up with my aunt and DM to see the 12:45pm show of Aladdin the Musical Spectacular. It was a short time to get back to Hollywood Land and have to go through the queue to meet up with them.

Fortunately, we got to the Hyperion Theater with about 5 minutes to go until the 12:45pm show. My aunt and DM were already in the building and we couldnt contact them since we dont have our phones. So we waited in the queue to wait for them until DM came out from the Orchestra area. Since my aunt was using the ECV, she was able to get good seats in the Orchestra area. So we met up with DM and got seats close to the middle of the stage.

I didnt take too many pictures of the show since I wanted to enjoy watching it instead o taking pictures since I havent seen the show in a few years ago. The show is great like always but the best part is where the Genie doing a lot of joking during the show. That what makes the show so great is because of the Genie.

Here are some pictures that I took during the 12:45pm show of Aladdin the Musical Spectacular















After the show was over, the four of us headed on out of the ride and the next ride that DM told us to ride was the Tower of Terror since we were in the area. I was kind of surprised to hear that we are riding the ToT next and she told us that we got FPs for the ride. Once again, DM is on top of being the FP runner and getting FPs for another ride that Chris wants to ride. 

So the four of us headed on over towards the ToT after leaving the Hyperion Theater.





When we were now back outside, everyone needed to use the restroom so we head on over towards the restroom right at the backside of the Hyperion Theater.





While walking down, the meet & greet area for Monsters University was busy as well as a small stand where they sell Monsters University merchandise.





While everyone used the restroom, I waited with the ECV and looked at the FPs for Tower of Teror and it was just about 8 minutes until the FPs expire. So we had just enough time to ride the ToT before the FPs expire and the wait time that I looked on Mousewait was at 40 minute wait. That was a long wait time to ride ToT. 

When everyone came out of the bathroom, we head on over towards the ToT to ride it. We only had two FPs and my aunt and DM didnt want to ride it so the Chris and I rode it while they waited for us outside. But they told us that they will head on over to Cars Land to get a snack that afternoon. My aunt wanted to go on over to CL to get her food that day. She has been telling me for weeks that she cant wait to go back to CL to get that specific food at CL. 

So my aunt and DM went on over to CL while Chris and I rode ToT. We only had to wait for 10 minutes to get on ToT which the only wait time was when we had to go through the queue inside the Hollywood Hotel. We didnt bring our bags or equipment since my aunt had the ECV. I did get a bad habit of letting my aunt carried my bag on the ECV. But with all the equipment that I had in my bag it was a little heavy.

When we got off the ride, Chris and I had a great time riding the ToT. Even though I didnt have my DSLR, we did bring our phones so we were able to get a picture.





As soon we got off the ToT, we head on over to A Bugs Land and towards Cars Land. We met up with my aunt and DB and they were at the Cozy Cone Motel area. If you have guessed Chili Cone Queso you are correct. My aunt has been looking forward to coming back to CL to have a Chili Cone Queso. DM also got the same thing. Chris got to eat some from DM while I had some from my aunt. The Chili Cone Queso was very nice where it had beef chili, cheddar cheese and corn chips in the bread cone.

We stayed in CL for a while and we enjoyed the Chili Cone Queso. Just as when we are about to leave CL and do something else that day, across from the Cozy Cone Motel Luigis Flying Tires didnt have anyone on the ride. We were wondering what was happening at that time. A lot of the people that were in the queue were asked to leave the queue and they were not letting any guests to go through the queue. 

LFT was quiet at that time and I would have guess there was a malfunction on the ride.





After we were done with the Chili Cone Queso, we left CL and now back at ABL from the backside. This is it for this post and I will have more from DCA that afternoon.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice to have seats saved for you at Aladdin.  ToT is one ride I'll never get on.  Is the Chili Cone Queso good?


----------



## tksbaskets

Your pictures from Aladdin were great! You should post them on the Picture of the Day threat 

I liked your ride picture from the TOT too.  

Did you leave a trail of water from GRR to Hollywood land?

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Nice to have seats saved for you at Aladdin.  ToT is one ride I'll never get on.  Is the Chili Cone Queso good?



Chris and I were lucky that my aunt and DM saved some good spots for Aladdin. Since my aunt had the ECV, the CM's saved two reserved seats right next to my aunt. 

I mostly don't ride the ToT when I am at DCA and already this year alone that I have ridden it twice. 

The Chili Cone Queso is nice but the cone bread is really good.




tksbaskets said:


> Your pictures from Aladdin were great! You should post them on the Picture of the Day threat
> 
> I liked your ride picture from the TOT too.
> 
> Did you leave a trail of water from GRR to Hollywood land?
> 
> TK



Thank you PiO. I'll remember to post them on the Picture of the Day thread.

The photo looked good since I was trying to get the pose right during the ride on ToT.

I didn't leave a trail of water. The only part of my body that was wet was my shorts. When we got to the Hyperion Theater, we were almost dried after the show was over.


The next post will be up shortly. I haven't been on the threads the last few days since I was working a major tournament at my job. It was just an awful weekend where I didn't enjoy working this weekend. At least I was able to write up my latest update from the June trip report.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 28, 2013  Part 5*​
On our last update, we finally got on Monsters Inc. Mike & Sulley to the Rescue which took almost 20 minutes to get on the ride where it is mostly a walk-on. We had fun going on Monsters Inc. and after the ride, Chris and I went on over to Grizzly River Run. I didnt want to go on the ride but I did it for Chris. We did get wet on the ride while she got a little soaked. Than we head on over back to Hollywood Land to watch Aladdin the Musical Spectacular at the 12:45pm show where we met up with my aunt and DB. We got to ride the Tower of Terror after Aladdin. Then we head on over to Cars Land to have lunch. We had Chili Cone Queso at the Cozy Cone Motel where my aunt has been looking forward to it since she had it back in January. Now back to the trip report.

We just have finished out lunch at the Cozy Cone Motel and we started to go to our next destination was to head on back to Best Western Park Place Inn where we are staying during the trip and take our afternoon nap. I really needed to take a nap since I was driving that morning all the way to Anaheim. My aunt needed it too while Chris and DM could use a nap after a nice day at the parks. The weather was getting a little warmer at that time so it was a perfect time to head on back to the room and rest up for the nighttime.

We walked on out of Cars Land and heading on over towards BVS. But when we got closer to BVS, the Pixar Parade was running and we were close to the back of the parade. So it took us awhile to get on out of DCA. The parade was not a priority for us during the trip but I wanted to see the Pixar parade with the Monsters University in the parade. I will have another chance to see it when I go in August if I do have time.










When the parade passed the Carthay Circle Theater, we started to walk on out of DCA. But before we left the park, we stopped at the Elias & Company store to buy some merchandise before we left the park. It was a good time to get some stuff so we wouldnt have to buy a lot at night. 

At the Elias & Company Store as well as the Los Feliz Five & Dime store, we bought a few merchandise before we left DCA that afternoon. I bought the Glow with the Show Ears for Chris and DM. I did buy GwtS ears for my aunt, her DBF and DD3 during the January trip and they were amazed with the ears. So my aunt and I thought it would be great to get the GwtS ears for Chris and DM. Since we are seeing the nighttime shows at DCA & DL, it would be perfect to use during the nighttime. We also bought a Disneyland Mickey backpack which had the classic Mickey when we purchased a specific amount at the store. Chris really like the backpack and I just bought enough at the Elias & Co. store. The backpack costs $20 with the purchase of $40 or more. The ears cost about $25 with tax without the AP discount. So they were about $20 bucks with the AP discount. I bought 2 ears and the backpack when we were in the store. 

When we purchased our merchandise at the Elias & Co & Los Feliz Five & Dime stores, we head on out of DCA and now were back at the Esplanade. But before we left the DLR, we had to drop off the ECV at the Wheelchair & ECV rental right by DL. It only took a few minutes until we head on back to the hotel to rest up for that night. 

We left around 3pm and got back to the room around 3:10pm. We had to walk all the way at the back of BWPPI which was quite a long walk. Everyone had a great time for the first 6 hours in the park and we did quite a lot of rides and shows. We were all glad to be back at the room to rest up so we can enjoy the parks that night.

When we got to the room, Chris crashed in her bed immediately. I did the same thing on the couch which I was out immediately. My aunt told me later when I got up around 4:45pm that I was knocked out. It just shows that I really needed the rest after driving a lot that Thursday morning to Anaheim. I had about an hour and a half rest just like everyone when we got back to the room. My aunt and DM also rested up while we were in the room. 

It was around 5pm when we were all awaked and we took showers and got dressed for that night. It was a nice day where we didnt have to bring sweaters or jackets that night. Thats why I like about going in the summertime where you dont have to wear a lot of clothes where it feels like in the 60s and 70s at night. 

We packed all of our stuff for the nighttime at DCA where we will be seeing World of Color at the 9pm show. I packed my bag with all my camera and video equipment and brought the tripod so I can videotape WoC. I always bring my tripod for the nighttime shows by using the video camera or the camera. 

We left around 5:15pm and we head on over back at the Esplanade so we can get my aunt ECV. It took a while for my aunt to get the ECV and luckily we werent going towards DL where the line was close to the monorail beam.





When she got the ECV, we head on over towards DCA. There is barely a line over at DCA to get into the park. It was a good thing that we were able to go in DCA with little wait time unlike DL where it was a little busy to get into the park.





When we went through the turnstiles at DCA, we were now back at BVS and we started to walk down the streets on over to Ariels Grotto for dinner. 

My aunt and I have ate at AG back during the January trip. But the only difference between AG back in January and June is that the World of Color dining package was back. Since last summer towards our visit, DCA stopped the World of Color dining package for AG replacing it with the Carthay Circle Restaurant. Wine Country Trattoria and the CCR were the only places to get a FPs for WoC instead of getting a FP at GRR. DCA returned the dining package for AG this summer and it was nice to have the option so we can get FPs for WoC. We also got WoC FPs that Friday morning just in case we didnt get a good spot to watch WoC in the dining area.

We walked through BVS and I got a few pictures while we were walking on over towards AG. The park was not that busy during that time of the day which was expected where DL is quite busy around that time of the day before 6pm. All of BVS was all decorated with the Patriotic colors which was less than a week until 4th of July.










Los Felize Five & Dime store




















We walked all the way until we got to Paradise Pier where Ariels Grotto is located in DCA. It wasnt too long ago that my aunt and I ate at AG for dinner. 





It was a little busy going up the bridge to PP and AG.





It is so amazing to see Mickeys Fun Wheel and California Screamin from the bridge heading to PP.





The viewing area was not ready for WoC that night but it will be later.





We finally got to Ariels Grotto for dinner that night. I never imagined that I would eat at AG again especially the WoC dining package since it was taken off last year and reappeared during the summertime. My aunt will be eating at AG for the 2nd time. Chris and DM have told us that they have eaten at AG before and were excited to try the food.

Our reservation was at 6pm so we got to AG around 5:50pm which was 10 minutes early. After checking in, we only had to wait 2 minutes outside to get seated. That was really quick to get into AG that day since there was barely anyone in the lobby area.

When we were seated, we were almost at the back of the inside part of the restaurant. Chris and DM said that the inside dining room looks a little different when they ate at AG. The room is very nice decorated with the Little Mermaid theme. During the nighttime dinner, there were no princesses which is just like the WoC dining package where they dont get princesses. During the January trip with my aunt, we got princesses where DD3 was so excited. This time, we didnt get the princesses but we did get FPs for WoC in the dining viewing area.

We knew what we wanted since we looked at the menu online to see what we will want. When we ordered our food, the first course came out. It was an antipasti tower which had three plates of different choices.

Prosciutto, Dried Fruit Pieces, Manchego Cheese, and Chef's-blend of Marinated Olives





Sourdough Pull-apart Flower





Shrimp and Lobster Salad, Mixed Greens Salad served with Ariel's Grotto House Vinaigrette





Fresh Fruit, Baby Carrots, Celery Sticks, String Cheese, and "Jewels of the Sea" Fruit Gelatin





While we were eating the appetizer antipasti tower, I took a few pictures of the décor in the dining room










Our food came out really quickly and it was dinner time.

I got the Herb-Crusted Chicken Breast served with Cheddar-herb mashed potatoes and medley of seasonal vegetables.  I wanted to try something different instead of getting a meat dish.





My aunt got the Cioppino which had Lobster Tail, Scallops, Sustainable Fish, Green-lip Mussels, Shrimp, and Bilbao Chorizo in a Fire-roasted Tomato Broth.





Chris got the Santa Maria-style Tri-tip with slow roasted and smoked over red oakwood. Served with Cheddar-herb mashed potatoes and a medley of seasonal vegetables.





Lastly DM got the fish dished served over wild rice pilaf topped with a sweet & spicy pineapple chutney with a medley of seasonal vegetables.





When we ate, we all shared each other plates to try all the different food that we ordered that day. The herb crusted chicken was nice along with the tri-tip. My aunt told me that the Cioppino dish was not as good as the time when she had it back in January. It was a little bland and spicy. I had a taste of it and it was spicy. 

After we finished out dinner plates, it was time for dessert and the dessert was nice which had Lava Cake, Mini Cookies, Assorted Petite Cupcakes, and fresh Berries.





The dessert looks like the same when we ate at AG back in January. Since we are doing the WoC dining package, they would do a special dessert plate to finished the meal. But the dessert plate looked like the same and it was good.

We stayed at AG for a while since we plan on getting to the viewing area early so we all can get a good spot. We talked about doing the WoC dining FP instead of the blue FPs that we got this morning. I havent done the dining viewing area in quite some time that it would be nice to try another spot instead of the blue spot that I am so used to being at.

When we were finished, we started to leave AG and head back to PP. Just when we paid the bill, our CM waitress gave us four FP's for the 9pm WoC show. We all had a great time at AG for dinner. My aunt was not happy of the Cioppino not being good during the January trip. We all tried each other different plates and the one that we all liked the most was DM plate. It was nice to have dinner at AG and getting WoC dining FP's. 

We now exited AG and back at PP. It was around 7:30pm and there was 30 minutes until the CMs let the guests in the viewing area for the 9pm WoC show. So we head on over towards the viewing area close to the Little Mermaid ride. The day was really where it was going to be very nice to watch WoC. 

This will be it for this post and I will have more when we watch WoC that night.


----------



## PrincessInOz

The food looks great at AG.

One other thing about hitting the parks in summer.....long daylight hours and lazy evenings out and about.  Your pictures show how bright it is; even at 6 pm at night.


----------



## tksbaskets

Your dinner looked tasty!  Sounds like you all needed a power nap after driving so far and having an active day at the park.

Did your family think the AG was worth the price?

TK


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret --*

I haven't been able to follow along with your TR lately.  I've been super busy, but also the pictures you've been posting are much larger than they used to be and it takes so long for the pages to load on my PC.  I'm guessing that either no one else has that same problem or no one mentions it, so it might just be on this end.  I do know that some other forums have photo size limits so I am guessing that this kind of problem happens to someone else out there in cyberspace, but maybe not here on this board.  So I've had to miss out on a lot of things here, but I'm sure you've posted some great shots from your many adventures and that everyone is enjoying them!  And you are close to page 200!  You're going to hit page 250 in no time!

In fact, in a recent thread started by a new DLR visitor, I mentioned your TR thread and the fact that you had just recently done the Disney Studio tour (the OP was interested in doing a WB tour, but I suggested Disney).  The last I heard I think the OP had located your thread and was going to look it over to find your tour photos and recap.

Anyway, I just wanted to tell you that the Theme Week Countdown in the Christmas Superthread begins on Monday, August 5th and ends on Monday, November 4th this year.  I am starting it 3 weeks earlier than I normally do, and ending it 1 week earlier than I normally do.  There will be 20 themes in total (13 weekly themes, 6 mini-daily themes and the final Miscellaneous/Holiday Cornucopia theme).  

There will be two $25 Disney Gift Cards up for grabs -- one for a randomly drawn winner who posts photos (whether it's one photo or 20 photos or whatever) and one for someone in the non-photo group who has to write down code words, figure out a song and be the first to name the correct answer.

You will notice, as the Countdown rolls along, that I reworked some themes -- combining things that were not combined before, or separating themes that used to be combined into single themes.  I also added in some things -- a couple of brand new themes, as well as some themes I wanted to use last year but didn't.  Hopefully you will be surprised at some of what I've come up with!  

I will give you a hint for one of the upcoming themes:  Keep those old NOS light canopy photos handy!  We must never forget the long lost light canopy!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> The food looks great at AG.
> 
> One other thing about hitting the parks in summer.....long daylight hours and lazy evenings out and about.  Your pictures show how bright it is; even at 6 pm at night.



The food at AG was nice. But my aunt cioppino that she had that day was not as good as the one back in January. I enjoyed my dinner that day.

That's another great time to go during the summertime where there is a lot of sunlight. There are times when I like to go to the DLR when it is dark like fall where it is nice to see the parks all light up at night.




tksbaskets said:


> Your dinner looked tasty!  Sounds like you all needed a power nap after driving so far and having an active day at the park.
> 
> Did your family think the AG was worth the price?
> 
> TK



The dinner was great and my aunt was hoping that the cioppino that she had that night would be better than the January trip. In her words that it wasn't as great as January. We all needed a power nap especially me during that day where I drove part of the night. 

AG WoC price is expensive at $41.99 without the AP and it was a good thing that I had the AP so we can save some money. I would say that it is a very expensive dinner and the quality is nice not through the roof. My aunt thought the price was high without having the princesses but it was all about the location for WoC. I knew that Chris and DM were grateful that we did AG that day and got WoC dining FPs which help them see the show in a great spot. I will tell you that on the next update.




Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> I haven't been able to follow along with your TR lately.  I've been super busy, but also the pictures you've been posting are much larger than they used to be and it takes so long for the pages to load on my PC.  I'm guessing that either no one else has that same problem or no one mentions it, so it might just be on this end.  I do know that some other forums have photo size limits so I am guessing that this kind of problem happens to someone else out there in cyberspace, but maybe not here on this board.  So I've had to miss out on a lot of things here, but I'm sure you've posted some great shots from your many adventures and that everyone is enjoying them!  And you are close to page 200!  You're going to hit page 250 in no time!
> 
> In fact, in a recent thread started by a new DLR visitor, I mentioned your TR thread and the fact that you had just recently done the Disney Studio tour (the OP was interested in doing a WB tour, but I suggested Disney).  The last I heard I think the OP had located your thread and was going to look it over to find your tour photos and recap.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to tell you that the Theme Week Countdown in the Christmas Superthread begins on Monday, August 5th and ends on Monday, November 4th this year.  I am starting it 3 weeks earlier than I normally do, and ending it 1 week earlier than I normally do.  There will be 20 themes in total (13 weekly themes, 6 mini-daily themes and the final Miscellaneous/Holiday Cornucopia theme).
> 
> There will be two $25 Disney Gift Cards up for grabs -- one for a randomly drawn winner who posts photos (whether it's one photo or 20 photos or whatever) and one for someone in the non-photo group who has to write down code words, figure out a song and be the first to name the correct answer.
> 
> You will notice, as the Countdown rolls along, that I reworked some themes -- combining things that were not combined before, or separating themes that used to be combined into single themes.  I also added in some things -- a couple of brand new themes, as well as some themes I wanted to use last year but didn't.  Hopefully you will be surprised at some of what I've come up with!
> 
> I will give you a hint for one of the upcoming themes:  Keep those old NOS light canopy photos handy!  We must never forget the long lost light canopy!



I know that you are busy with work and on your superthreads. I thought about changing the sizes of the pictures for you since you have that computer problem loading the pictures. I did enjoy the May trip with my DA when we went to the WD Studios in Burbank during the D23 tour. This year has been so fun already since I got to enjoy it with family and friends which is different from my past trips. I can't believe the thread is already close to 200 pages and it will be a matter of time when it reaches 250 and this thread will be closed.

I will be ready on Monday, August 4th for the Theme Week Countdown in the Christmas Superthread. This will be fun with more themes before the start of the Holiday season.

We can't forget about the NOS light canopy in the alley where it has changed over the years. It would be nice if they brought those back for this upcoming season.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 28, 2013  Part 6*​
On our last update, we took a break that afternoon and came back later that day around 6pm for dinner at Ariels Grotto. It was nice to have dinner at AG that night and see WoC. We have now finished dinner and are heading on over towards Paradise Pier viewing area for the 1st show of WoC. Now back to the trip report.

We finished dinner at AG, we head on over to the viewing area at Paradise Pier right by the Little Mermaid ride. I wanted to make sure that everyone especially Chris and DM that they got a great spot to watch WoC. 

I have been a World of Color fan ever since the show started in the summer of 2010 and have watched the show every time I come to the DLR. This time is a little different since I havent done the dining area for the show in a very long time. I havent done the dining viewing area since 2010 when I watched the show for the 2nd time. Before we got to the DLR, I have been checking the World of Color Superthread a lot of what is the updated viewing area for the dining viewing area for AG and it hasnt been updated for quite some time. So I had to go with my instincts and talk to the CMs at the viewing area to find out what areas are for the AG dining spots.

When we got to the center of the area where it is the location for all the dining areas and talked to a couple of CMs of which is where the viewing area will be. We talked to one CM and told us that the 2nd railing right close to the circle area was part of the dining viewing area. I was glad that the 2nd railing in the center area was part of the dining viewing area when we ate at AG was part of it. We were all stationed right outside the center area waiting to get ready to head on in the viewing area for the 1st show of WoC.










But we couldnt bring the ECV in that area since they dont allow it. So we had an option of being in the handicapped section which doesnt have great views or be at the back of the viewing area. My aunt told me that we will try the spot close to the middle in the handicapped section. Chris and DM would head on over towards that area so they can watch the show at a great spot while my aunt and I watch the show from the handicapped area. My aunt told me to go with them but I didnt want to leave her by herself. So I stayed with her for the show and since I had my equipment with me, it would get wet in that area.

It was around 8pm and the CMs started to let the guests into the viewing area. Chris and DM went towards the railing on the 2nd level in the middle and my aunt and I were in the handicapped section right close to the center of the viewing area.















When I looked at the chart, it is not the best spot or good spots to watch the show from but overall it was very nice location. I also noticed that it was close to the bushes which means that the garden fountains will be shooting in that area. I have seen a lot of garden fountains around the viewing area played during the show and hope that my aunt doesnt get splashed from the fountains. 

While my aunt and I waited until the show started, the whole area started to fill up quickly. It was a nice night where it was going to be fun to watch WoC. It has been a long time since I have seen the show from a different angle instead of the blue fire hydrant spot that I always watch it from. The last time I have seen the show from a different spot was in the yellow section in 2011 when my aunt and I attended the D23 Expo in August. That was the day that *HydroGuy*  joined us that night and after WoC, we head on over to DL to watch the 2nd show of Fantasmic! at 10:30 and got great spots. 











Now it was 9pm and the show was starting. Here are pictures of the 9pm World of Color show from the handicapped section with my aunt. Chris and DM were in one of the prime spots to watch WoC and glad that they will be able to see it in a great spot.

I have used the 18-105mm lens with my DSLR instead of the 35mm lens to see how the pictures turned out.










It is nice to see those quotes from Walt Disney during the show Every child is blessed with a vivid imagination"













































The Little Mermaid scene



































Thats it for this post and I will have more from the 9pm show of World of Color.


----------



## tksbaskets

Your pictures came out great with your different lens!


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> I know that you are busy with work and on your superthreads. I thought about changing the sizes of the pictures for you since you have that computer problem loading the pictures. I did enjoy the May trip with my DA when we went to the WD Studios in Burbank during the D23 tour. This year has been so fun already since I got to enjoy it with family and friends which is different from my past trips. I can't believe the thread is already close to 200 pages and it will be a matter of time when it reaches 250 and this thread will be closed.
> 
> I will be ready on Monday, August 4th for the Theme Week Countdown in the Christmas Superthread. This will be fun with more themes before the start of the Holiday season.
> 
> We can't forget about the NOS light canopy in the alley where it has changed over the years. It would be nice if they brought those back for this upcoming season.



*Bret --*

The light canopy pictures will figure prominently into a specific theme for the Countdown!  Actually, I think that particular theme (which will remain a surprise for now) which will include the canopy is an interesting one and will be even more interesting once people post photos.

It would be nice for the light canopy to make a return, but it has probably been stashed away somewhere, or sent off to another park.  What I am really curious about is to compare this year's Buena Vista Street decorations and Cars Land decorations with last year's decorations.  The Disney Enhancement Team was supposedly photographing the decor last year to see where it needed improvement for future seasons, so I will be closely looking around at the different areas to determine which things have been brought back this year and which things have disappeared forever.  You just know that something was probably removed.

Yes, I've been busy and sometimes can't even take the time to sign on to the DIS.  I still haven't even posted the final TR recap in my own TR thread!  There's not enough time in the day, apparently.

No, don't change the sizes of the photos in your TR for my benefit.  Your readers enjoy the extra-large photos, and if they don't have a problem with pages loading then it's great.  You should post what you want to post in your own TR!  

As I mentioned above, I know that other people have the problem of large photos causing pages, threads and websites to experience glitches or load slowly.  When I was dealing with Photobucket earlier this year and a whole bunch of us were talking back and forth with one of their Support guys, one of the major complaints that came up from people is that Photobucket didn't have a smaller size option for photo uploads.  At least a few people mentioned that on their discussion forums (and I don't know which forums those were), there were size limits for photos because larger photos caused trouble for the site and for a lot of the members -- especially if many people posted the large photos.  (I think it may be Image Shack that lists 640 x 480 as "message board size," or something like that.)  So far, I don't think we have any photo size limits in place on this forum, but I'm sure I'm not the only one out there who has trouble with pages slowly loading or freezing up when there are many large pictures on one page.  I just may be the only one saying anything about it!

However, I will say that I have seen a couple of other people posting utterly gigantic, enormous, humongous photos on this board (much, much, much larger than your photos, for sure!) -- photos that are so large you have to scroll way over to the right and way up or down just to view one single picture, let alone many photos.  That is way too much.  In this day and age of so many people viewing websites on smaller screens (smart phones, tablets, Nooks, etc.), I can't imagine those massive pictures going over well!

I will see you in the Superthread for the Countdown on August 5th -- and remember, you're automatically entered into the 'contest' to win a $25 Disney gift card for every theme week you submit photos for.  Whether you post one photo or 20 photos, if you contribute to a theme you will get one entry each week.  And if you have to skip a theme, you won't get an entry.  I will randomly draw a winner when the Countdown ends.)  

The other part of the contest is for the people who do not have any photos to share -- they have to find the code words I include in each of my theme intros, and then at the end of the Countdown they will have to give me the entire list of code words (in order) and their corresponding themes, as well as the name of the Christmas song all of the code words belong to!  The first person to post all of that info (correctly) in the Superthread will win the other $25 gift card.

It should be fun to see how it unfolds!  For someone like you, most of the themes will be a piece of cake because you have so many photos to fit many different themes.  (And obviously I need to have a lot of photos myself, in order to set these themes up for everyone else!)  Other folks may find it hard to come up with certain theme-appropriate photos...but there are always lurkers who emerge from the shadows, and there are always surprises, so we don't know what awaits us!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Very nice, Bret.  Looking forward to the rest of WoC.  You got a spot in the centre towards the back?  Isn't that a good location to view the show from?


----------



## ACDSNY

Nice set of WOC pics!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Your pictures came out great with your different lens!



Thank you TK. Some of the pictures turned out really well while some of them didn't turn out well.



Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> The light canopy pictures will figure prominently into a specific theme for the Countdown!  Actually, I think that particular theme (which will remain a surprise for now) which will include the canopy is an interesting one and will be even more interesting once people post photos.
> 
> It would be nice for the light canopy to make a return, but it has probably been stashed away somewhere, or sent off to another park.  What I am really curious about is to compare this year's Buena Vista Street decorations and Cars Land decorations with last year's decorations.  The Disney Enhancement Team was supposedly photographing the decor last year to see where it needed improvement for future seasons, so I will be closely looking around at the different areas to determine which things have been brought back this year and which things have disappeared forever.  You just know that something was probably removed.
> 
> Yes, I've been busy and sometimes can't even take the time to sign on to the DIS.  I still haven't even posted the final TR recap in my own TR thread!  There's not enough time in the day, apparently.
> 
> No, don't change the sizes of the photos in your TR for my benefit.  Your readers enjoy the extra-large photos, and if they don't have a problem with pages loading then it's great.  You should post what you want to post in your own TR!
> 
> As I mentioned above, I know that other people have the problem of large photos causing pages, threads and websites to experience glitches or load slowly.  When I was dealing with Photobucket earlier this year and a whole bunch of us were talking back and forth with one of their Support guys, one of the major complaints that came up from people is that Photobucket didn't have a smaller size option for photo uploads.  At least a few people mentioned that on their discussion forums (and I don't know which forums those were), there were size limits for photos because larger photos caused trouble for the site and for a lot of the members -- especially if many people posted the large photos.  (I think it may be Image Shack that lists 640 x 480 as "message board size," or something like that.)  So far, I don't think we have any photo size limits in place on this forum, but I'm sure I'm not the only one out there who has trouble with pages slowly loading or freezing up when there are many large pictures on one page.  I just may be the only one saying anything about it!
> 
> However, I will say that I have seen a couple of other people posting utterly gigantic, enormous, humongous photos on this board (much, much, much larger than your photos, for sure!) -- photos that are so large you have to scroll way over to the right and way up or down just to view one single picture, let alone many photos.  That is way too much.  In this day and age of so many people viewing websites on smaller screens (smart phones, tablets, Nooks, etc.), I can't imagine those massive pictures going over well!
> 
> I will see you in the Superthread for the Countdown on August 5th -- and remember, you're automatically entered into the 'contest' to win a $25 Disney gift card for every theme week you submit photos for.  Whether you post one photo or 20 photos, if you contribute to a theme you will get one entry each week.  And if you have to skip a theme, you won't get an entry.  I will randomly draw a winner when the Countdown ends.)
> 
> The other part of the contest is for the people who do not have any photos to share -- they have to find the code words I include in each of my theme intros, and then at the end of the Countdown they will have to give me the entire list of code words (in order) and their corresponding themes, as well as the name of the Christmas song all of the code words belong to!  The first person to post all of that info (correctly) in the Superthread will win the other $25 gift card.
> 
> It should be fun to see how it unfolds!  For someone like you, most of the themes will be a piece of cake because you have so many photos to fit many different themes.  (And obviously I need to have a lot of photos myself, in order to set these themes up for everyone else!)  Other folks may find it hard to come up with certain theme-appropriate photos...but there are always lurkers who emerge from the shadows, and there are always surprises, so we don't know what awaits us!



It will be very nice to see other DISers pictures of the light canopy in NOS. Seeing the light canopy in NOS is so great during the Holiday season and these last few years it has not been the same which we have said over and over. 

I will be looking forward to going to the Holiday this season to see what changes in the decorations will be in Buena Vista Street and Cars Land. TDA always changes something in every land every year which is a good thing or a bad thing. These last few years during the Holiday season except for last year with CL & BVS that a lot of decorations are not back from the years past. 

I will be waiting to read your TR recap when you have time to write it up. 

These last few trip reports that I have enlarge the pictures where everyone can see the quality of the pictures. I have thought about you about enlarging the pictures since you have the computer problems when they are pictures are loading. I will continue with the large photos so everyone can enjoy the pictures. 

There are times when I am on my computers and waiting for the pictures to load that it takes time. Sometimes it could be the internet connection or the size of the pictures. When I am posting pictures on the boards, I always try to make sure that it is not too big and seeing the whole picture on the iPad, tablet, etc. without zooming in. Flickr has the options of choosing the sizes of the pictures when you view them. I have not seen the original sizes of pictures on the threads but they can be very big and take a long time to load. 

It is always a pleasure of contributing for the Theme Week Countdown for the threads. As you have said that there are people that have a lot of pictures at the parks.




PrincessInOz said:


> Very nice, Bret.  Looking forward to the rest of WoC.  You got a spot in the centre towards the back?  Isn't that a good location to view the show from?



Thank you PiO. The spot that my aunt and I were at that night was not that bad. But it wasn't one of the prime spots to watch the show. It was close to the center of the viewing area, but one of the light towers was in the middle of watching the show so it was decent but not the best. If we did it again in the handicapped section, I would choose the other side.




ACDSNY said:


> Nice set of WOC pics!



Thank you Angela.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 28, 2013  Part 7*​
On our last update, we are at the viewing area for the 9pm show of World of Color. Chris and DM went closer in the viewing area to watch the show in one of the best spots while my aunt and I are in the handicapped section close to the center of the viewing area. Now the show has started at 9pm and lets get back to pictures from WoC on that Friday night.

Now it was the Under the Sea scene with Sebastian






























Finding Nemo scene










Dory and Marlin

























WALL-E scene





WALL-E AND Eve















Toy Story scene















So we meet again Buzz Lightyear, for the last time Emperor Zurg. Not today Zurg Buzz Lightyear




















Thats it for this post and I will have more from the 9pm show of World of Color.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 28, 2013  Part 8*​
On our last update, we are at the viewing area for the 9pm show of World of Color. Chris and DM went closer in the viewing area to watch the show in one of the best spots while my aunt and I are in the handicapped section close to the center of the viewing area. Now the show has started at 9pm and lets get back to pictures from WoC on that Friday night.

Now it was the Up scene















Aladdin scene









































































































Thats it for this post and I will have more from the 9pm show of World of Color.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 28, 2013  Part 9*​
On our last update, we are now watching the 9pm World of Color show. 

Brave scene











































































Spring Sprite from Fantasia 2000 scene








































Thats it for this post and I will have more from the 9pm show of World of Color.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Loving your pictures.  Brings back memories of being there in person!


----------



## PullmanHokie

Beautiful photos and great detail to your trip report! Thank you for taking the time to share this with all of us!

I do have a quick question...is the construction done on the BWPPI lobby? We'll be there in a few weeks and I'm hoping that construction finished in June, as anticipated.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Loving your pictures.  Brings back memories of being there in person!



Thank you PiO. This is one show that I wont get tired of every time I watch it. Okay, I can't get tired of any of the nighttime shows at the DLR with WoC, Fantasmic! and the fireworks. It is so tough to select which show is better out of these three.




PullmanHokie said:


> Beautiful photos and great detail to your trip report! Thank you for taking the time to share this with all of us!
> 
> I do have a quick question...is the construction done on the BWPPI lobby? We'll be there in a few weeks and I'm hoping that construction finished in June, as anticipated.



Thank you PullmanHokie. Glad that you are enjoying my trip report and welcome. 

When we stayed at BWPPI in late June, the construction of the front of BWPPI was already finished when we visited in June. I remember back during the May trip that the front of BWPPI was almost finished. 


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 28, 2013  Part 10*​
On our last update, we are now watching the 9pm World of Color show. Once again back with more pictures from the 9pm show of World of Color that Friday.

Pocahontas scene






























A Bugs Life scene with Heimlich

























Pirates of the Caribbean scene

























I always love this part of WoC during the PotC scene with Captain Jack Sparrow. Did everyone see that because I will not be doing it again! 















Lion King scene















You can see on the left hand bottom side of the picture of the flower fountain in front of my aunt and she got startled. 















Thats it for this post and I will have more from the 9pm show of World of Color.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 28, 2013  Part 11*​
On our last update, we are now watching the 9pm World of Color show. Once again back with more pictures from the 9pm show of World of Color that Friday. This is taking a while of showing all the pictures that I have took during World of Color since I just snapped and snapped over to get everything I can.

The show is almost over and the music at the end is always something I enjoy from the movie Enchanted. The song is called So Close.

Lion King scene










Bambi scene










Dumbo scene










Tangled scene










Lady and the Tramp scene





Princess scenes













































Alice in Wonderland





Sebastian





Dory and Marlin





WALL-E and Eve





Buzz and Woody





Aladdin and Jasmine





Genie





Thats it for this post and I will have more from the 9pm show of World of Color.


----------



## PrincessInOz

It's the music that always gets me with WoC.  I know it is a whole package thing but I suspect that one of the reason that the Disney movies never get old is the music.  

Great pics as always, Bret.


----------



## ACDSNY

I agree with PIO the music gets me every time.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> It's the music that always gets me with WoC.  I know it is a whole package thing but I suspect that one of the reason that the Disney movies never get old is the music.
> 
> Great pics as always, Bret.



I always enjoy the music during WoC especially the "So Close" song. The classic Disney musics is so amazing to listen and it will never get old to me.

Thank you PiO.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  June 28, 2013  Part 12*​
On our last update, we are now watching the 9pm World of Color show. The show is almost over and we are almost done with the 9pm WoC show. Back to the last part of the show.

Spring Sprite





Pocahontas










Davy Jones





Lilo & Stitch





Princess Tiana and Prince Naveen





The fountains started to shoot out from the garden and startled my aunt










Cant forget about Sorcerer Mickey






























And at the end of the show was the World of Color logo 





While most of the guests are now leaving the area, I took a few more pictures and started to put my camera equipment away as well as my video camera since I have videotaped the show on my tripod. It is no good to have the tripod with me so I can a steady video of watching WoC when I get home and on my computer or TV.










Just when I was taking my video camera off the tripod, Chris and DM met up with me and my aunt at the area where we watched the show. When we asked them of how they like the show, they were all amazed at how the show was and it was even better in person than seeing it on video. They got the prime spot to watch the show from the 2nd level railing where it was between the two light towers. I was so glad that they had a great time watching WoC and seeing it from that view. I would have watched it from that spot but the spot that my aunt and I watched from the handicapped section was nice as well.

I have showed them clips of WoC from my past trips and I just couldnt show them the rest since we are coming to the DLR. 

When I packed all my equipment, we started to head on out of the park with all the other people that were walking on out. But we waited awhile until the crowd level wasnt that bad since my aunt had the ECV.





We went down towards Grizzly Peak right between the Little Mermaid ride as when Magical fireworks was playing at 9:30pm. But everyone needed to use the restroom so I waited with all the bags right by the bathroom while I was watching Magical.










When everyone was finished using the restroom, we started to head on out of the park since we are all tired. It was a long day where we did quite a lot of rides and shows at DCA. So it was time to head on out and get ready for the next day since we plan on doing a lot of rides and shows the next day.

While walking on out of DCA, we were talking about our plans of what we are going to do at DL on Saturday. Chris has been talking about what she wants to do at DL on Saturday and this was going to be a real challenge of how many rides can we do on a busy Saturday during the summertime.

Passing by Condor Flats and it was not that busy that night.





When we were in BVS, Chris wanted to get a dessert before we all head on out of the park, so I told her that a place to have a dessert in BVS was Clarabelles Hand-Scooped Ice Cream.





Before we head on in, my aunt asked me if I want to get my Dole Whip Soft Serve at DL. But than we had to go over to DL and get it and everyone was tired from that night. But Chris said that she has no problem going on over to DL to get a Dole Whip with me. She also told me that we had to get something for her sister at DL that night. I remember that her sister told us that she wanted to get the Lone Ranger souvenir shoe cup at the Golden Horseshoe at DL. It just came out and it is very popular to the guests. So Chris and I had a reason to go on over to DL that night. 

She will get a Dole Whip Soft Serve with me and get the souvenir cup at DL while the two of us are at DL. My aunt and DM decided to go back to the room. So we all head on out of the park.





When we exited DCA and back at the Esplanade, my aunt and DM had to go over to the Wheelchair Rental area to drop off the ECV while Chris and I head on over to DL just to get a Dole Whips and the Lone Ranger souvenir cup.

I didnt take too many pictures while we were in DL that night since Chris and I were talking about WoC and what to do on Saturday at DL. She was getting excited that she couldnt stop talking. It is always nice to talk to my cousin and especially about the DLR. 

Since she had the 3 day park hopper ticket, she is able to get into DL that night. There were a lot of people that was entering DL after coming from DCA that night. Just around that time, Magical fireworks was already over and the guests over at DL are leaving the park. So it was going to be busy when we walk in MS and towards our destination at Adventureland. 

We walked in DL and we head on over towards Adventureland to get a Dole Whip that night. I didnt know what I wanted to get that night until we got to the Tiki Juice Bar. MS was a little busy that night where most of the people in the area are leaving the park. 

We got on over to the Tiki Juice Bar and there was a long line. Since the two of us was in DL, I waited in the line while Chris went on over towards the Adventureland Bazaar store. Since we are close to the Mercantile store, we will be heading on over to that store to see the merchandise which has the new Lone Ranger merchandise.

It took me about 10 minutes to get through that line to get a Dole Whip Float. Chris joined up with me at the queue and we got two Dole Whip floats. Mostly I dont get the float when I am at the Tiki Juice Bar which I get the Soft Serve. But I get the float for my aunt BF ever since the January trip and I have been getting it for her ever since the January trip. The float is very nice but I would still prefer the whip since it get me more ice cream while you get about half with the float.

Our floats when we got at the Tiki Juice Bar and while Chris and I were in the Pioneer Mercantile store to look for the souvenir cup.





After getting the floats, we head on over to the Pioneer Mercantile store to find the Lone Ranger souvenir boot cup. But when we got there, we didnt see the cup and we asked the CMs in the store if they have the cup. We were told that it was being sold at the Golden Horseshoe and Stage Door Café. I than realized that she was right that it was available at the Golden Horseshoe or Stage Door Café. 

Lone Ranger Merchandise at the Pioneer Mercantile Store





So we head on over towards the Golden Horseshoe and Stage Door Café to get the cup. While we were walking down on over to the restaurants, the 10:30pm show of Fantasmic! was going on. Chris and I were talking about our plans of where to see F! on Saturday. Her mom and her family that went to DL in the past like to watch the show from the dining seating area at the Riverbelle Terrace. I have never experienced that spot but I have heard that it is a nice place to get a seat to see the show but the view is not that great with the people that are walking during the show. Well see that night where we will watch Fantasmic! from.

When we got on over to the Stage Door Café, we asked the CMs to see if they have any and they told us that they were sold out. We were a little bummed that they didnt have any since they told us that it is so popular that they are selling a lot each day. But we were told that the new shipment can come any day and they told us to come back and see if they have it. I didnt get my hopes up to high if they have the cup at the restaurant. 

So we head on out of the park since we got the Dole Whip floats. Chris and I were talking on the way out of the park and enjoying the floats. It was a nice night where we could have stayed in DL and do some rides but we were tired from that day after the long drive to SoCal. 

We walked on out of the park and it was around 11pm when we left DL and back to Best Western Park Place Inn to meet up with my aunt and DM. We got back at the room and called it for the night and we all went to bed around midnight that night. Chris and DM had to get a lot of rest since they will be going to DL first thing Saturday morning since they have a Magic Morning day at DL where they can enter the park one hour early before DL opens at 8am. My aunt didnt want to get up that early and she told me that she will be with me when we go to the park that morning. This concludes our first day at the DLR.


The first day of the trip was a wild one where we left Sacramento at midnight on Friday and I mostly drove all the way until we got in town around 6am which was really fast. We had breakfast at IHOP on Harbor Blvd which was nice. 

Our first park visit was DCA where DM and Chris were looking forward after the expansion plan is all completed. They havent been to the DLR since 2009 which a lot of things have changed ever since their last visit. We did quite a lot of rides and shows that day which was quite impressive with the summer crowds. But on that first day, it didnt seem that crowded as I have thought at a 10/10 at DCA. It almost seemed like an 8/10 which was not that bad with all the wait times on the rides. 

Chris and I got to go on a lot of rides that was on her list and the only one that we didnt do that day which was on her list was Radiator Springs Racers and Toy Story Midway Mania. Those two rides wait times were in the 45+ minute wait time and we do plan on going on those rides during another part of the day. I got to go on some rides that I havent ridden in quite a long time like Grizzly River Run. Mostly I dont go on that ride since it is a wet ride and I have my equipment with me and feared that it will get wet. But since Chris wanted to go on the ride and we had my aunt and DM, it was a nice opportunity to go on the ride. Even though we got wet (which is expected unless you get lucky) it was fun to go on GRR. 

We got to see Aladdin a Musical Spectacular which was nice to see again and get to see the 9pm World of Color show which is so amazing to watch. Chris and DM were so excited to see it in person and it was worth doing the WoC dining experience where they get to see the show in one of the prime spots while my aunt and I watched it from a different area where I normally dont see the show in the handicapped section right in the middle of the viewing area.

For our meals, we got to eat at Ariels Grotto for dinner and this time we did the WoC dining package which was a good thing that my aunt reserved since it got Chris and DM a great spot to watch the show instead of my usual spot. The food at AG was nice even though my aunt said that her Cioppino dish was not as good as the January trip, she was glad that she had the Cioppino that night. I tried something different which was the herb crusted chicken which was good. We also got to eat at the Cozy Cone Motel which my aunt wanted to get the Chili Cone Queso since the January trip. 

Now the first part of our trip is done and we are really looking forward to going to DL the next day where we will get plenty of rests and do a lot of rides and shows. Going to DL on Saturday was something I was looking forward to this trip since there was a new show that just started at DL and I have been looking forward to seeing it. This concludes Friday the 28th and on to the next day which is the 29th of Saturday in June.


----------



## PrincessInOz

That's a great first day and your shots of WoC never gets old to look at.  Neither does the dole whip float.  I'm counting down towards being able to get those!


----------



## tksbaskets

Great action-packed first day!  Too bad about the Lone Ranger cup.  I hope you were able to get one the next day.  

Your pictures of WOC were great!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> That's a great first day and your shots of WoC never gets old to look at.  Neither does the dole whip float.  I'm counting down towards being able to get those!



It was a great first day at DCA. Mostly we would do DL first but since we had dinner at AG that night it was a good idea to start at DCA before DL. I mostly would go to DL first but they wanted to see Cars Land and see World of Color that night so we chose to go there first. WoC will never get old and I will still watch it during any trips to the DLR. But I might not be able to see WoC during the August trip since most of our time will be at the Anaheim Convention Center for the D23 Expo. The Dole Whip float is something that I will get every time during the trip unless I want the soft serve. I will be looking forward to hear about your adventures in SoCal and Florida.




tksbaskets said:


> Great action-packed first day!  Too bad about the Lone Ranger cup.  I hope you were able to get one the next day.
> 
> Your pictures of WOC were great!



Thank you TK. The Lone Ranger Boot Mug is so popular at the Golden Horseshoe and Stage Door Cafe that we were unable to get it that Friday night. 

Glad you are enjoying the pictures of WoC. The view that I took that night were not that bad but I would still prefer the blue section where the fire hydrant spot. Maybe one day I will try that spot where Chris and DM watched the show that night.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 29, 2013  Part 1*​
On our last update, my family were in DCA on Friday night watching the 9pm World of Color show and later that night Chris and I went on over to DL to get a Dole Whip. We also went to find the Lone Ranger souvenir cup but there wasnt anything available that night. It was a good first day at DL and now we are getting ready for the 2nd day of the trip which is the most important one.

Now it was Saturday the 29th. This was a big day for Chris and DM since they are getting up early so they can head on over to DL for Magic Morning. Since I dont have MM and my aunt doesnt want to get up that early, Chris and DM went to the park. So my aunt and I slept in a little longer until it was time to head on over to DL and meet up with them. It was around 6:30am when they left the room while my aunt and I were still sleeping.

It was around 7:15am when the two of us got up and we got dressed and packed all of our stuff for that morning and afternoon at DL. It was going to be a warm day in the high 80s which is not that bad after hearing from my friends in Sacramento that it will be in the mid 100s. Talk about a big difference in the weather from NorCal and SoCal. 

The two of us left Best Western Park Place Inn around 8am and we head on over towards the DLR. When we left the room and walking down towards the Esplanade, it was a very nice morning where there were barely any clouds.





Just before we walked down the crosswalk on Harbor Blvd, my aunt text DM to see where they were and they were riding the Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage. Mark VII Monorail Orange was passing by.





A look at the Lone Ranger steam engine prop.





Just when we got to the security check point, there was a long line to get into the Esplanade that morning.





It only took 5 minutes to get through the security check point which wasnt that bad as it looks from the picture. I have waited way longer to go through the security check point which almost took 10+ minutes which was crazy.

After passing through the security check point, my aunt and I head on over towards the Strollers & Wheelchairs  rental area to get the ECV for my aunt. She needed the ECV so she can get through the whole day at the park. 





When she got the ECV, we head on over to DL to meet up with Chris and DM. We went towards the turnstile right by the Strollers & Wheelchairs rental area.





When we entered DL, we texted Chris and DM of where they were. They told us that they were over at Tomorrowland riding the Autopia. So my aunt and I head on over towards TL to meet up with them. While we were walking down MS, it was not that crowded that morning.

I forgot that DL was all decorated for 4th of July week.










I like to get a picture of the Matterhorn from MS. But my favorite spot to get a picture of the Matterhorn is from TL. For the DISers that have followed my past trip reports know that seeing the Matterhorn from the TL is a great spot.





When my aunt and I got in TL, we head on over towards the Autopia. But before we head over in that direction to meet up with them, I got my aunt PH ticket and head on over towards Space Mountain to get FP. I didnt know if Chris and DM got FPs for Space Mountain and since we havent used our ticket and AP yet, it was a good idea to get FPs for Chris and me later that day.

When I got on over towards Space Mountain, the FP return time was alredy to 9:25am to 10:25am that morning and the wait time was already at 25 minutes that morning. So there is no way we will ride Space in the standard wait time.





When I got the FP, I head on over towards the Autopia to meet up with my aunt. She was right at the stroller area close to the exit of the Autopia. Chris and DM were on the Autopia, so I walked up close to the exit queue and hope to see Chris and DM on the track. Just a few minutes, I saw Chris and I tried to get her attention and she didnt even see me. But I did get her when she was driving her car.





After getting a picture of Chris, I went back to my aunt and we waited for them to exit the ride. Just a couple of minutes they came off the Autopia and we talked to each other of how Chris and DM day went for the first hour during MM. During MM, they did a lot of rides that morning. They told us that they rode Alice in Wonderland, Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage, Mr. Toads Wild Ride, Peter Pan twice, & Pinocchios Daring Journey which is a lot of rides that morning and when MM was over, they went on the Autopia. They did quite a lot of rides that morning which was nice to hear that they took advantage of MM that morning. They said that it wasnt that busy that morning where they could have done more rides that morning. But the intense rides they didnt do since DM cant do rides like Space Mountain, Star Tours and the Matterhorn.

When we started too walked down TL, we saw Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster. Chris has been bragging about her mom being the best in her family when it comes to BLAB. She told me that she will be a good competition to me when we ride BLAB. I took on the challenge of DM on BLAB. So the four of us headed on over to BLAB.

BLAB wait time was a walk-on that morning and we got immediately. The outside of BLAB could use a little magic touch up since the paint is peeling off on the building and it was dirty. Hopefully TDA will do some touch ups to BLAB in the future since it could use it.





Since my aunt had the ECV, we went towards the handicapped are right at the exit of the ride. DM and I rode together while my aunt and Chris rode together.

During the ride, I didnt pay attention to the score and just kept shooting and shooting at the specific targets. The ride didnt slow down for any handicapped people but I was able to hit the targets during the ride. 

When it was over, I saw that I got 704,000 points which is a very nice score and DM got 80,300. I didnt want to brag or say anything about the score. When I looked at my aunt and Chris scores Chris got 75,200 point while my aunt got 126,700 points which was a nice score. So I was first in the group while my aunt was 2nd for riding it for the first time, DM 3rd and Chris 4th. 





After the ride, I was impressed with my aunt for getting a nice score on BLAB. Chris cant believe that she was last and her mom didnt get a high score over my aunt. Chris asked me about the targets and I did tell them in advance which targets to hit during the ride which was the triangles and diamonds.  We head on over to the computer screens to send our pictures to our emails. 

After we got off BLAB, we saw that Star Tours wait time was only 10 minutes and Chris and I head on over to ST. My aunt and DM didnt want to ride ST since it is an intense ride.





This was Chris first time riding the updated version of ST ever since it opened in 2011. So she was excited to go on this ride. I told her that the ride is completely different and not the same. She knew that there are 54 variants of the ride. She knew about it since she goes on the websites and reads about the DLR.

When we were in the queue of ST, I had to get pictures since it is very interesting to go through the queue.





The Starspeeder 1000










C3PO and R2D2





Going through the security check-point





Now we were waiting to board our flight.





During our trip, we were in the Rebel Hanger and stopped by the Stormtroopers. I wanted to get the Darth Vader scene but we didnt get it so we settled for the Stormtroopers instead. After escaping the Empire, we jump into lightspeed and we were at the planet Hoth. We were in the middle of the battle between the Rebels and Imperial AT-ATs. After leaving the planet, we got a transmission from Master Yoda to deliver the Spy safely. We head on over to our next planet which was Geonosis and the Death Star uncomplete. We were being chased by the bounty hunter Boba Fett and chased by Darth Vader. After being in Geonosis for a while, we jump to lightspeed and met up with the Rebel fleet and safely delivered the Rebel Spy.

After getting off the Starspeeder 1000, Chris was excited that the new Star Tour was even better with the different ride experiences. The 3D glasses just made the ride even better. Before the ride, I was hoping to get the Darth Vader scene which we didnt and was hoping to get the Tatooine scene with the Podrace. We got Yoda which was one of them that I was hoping for. Even though we got the Geonosis scene, I was hoping to get the Naboo scene. But overall, Chris had a great time riding the new Star Tour ride.

After getting off Star Tours, it was time to use our FPs for Space Mountain. Chris and DM got FPs before the park opened at 8am that morning and so we used their FPs instead of mine. But mine wasnt until 9:25am where Chris and DM were 8:45am. So we had some time to ride it and possibly go back on it later that morning. The two of us head on over toward Space Mountain while my aunt and DM waited right in between Star Tours and BLAB.






Looking at the wait time, it was still at 25 minutes in the standby while getting a FP is till 10:10am to 11:10am. 





It didnt took that long for us to pass by the standby queue while walking through the FP queue. 





We only had to wait about 10 minutes to get on Space Mountain which was a nice time to get on the ride with the FPs. I brought my camera since it is not a wet ride and it was going to be difficult to videotape in the dark.





We were lucky to get the front of the ride and we both enjoyed the ride. Here is a picture of us while riding Space Mountain.





After we got off Space Mountain and got our picture while riding Space Mountain, we head on back towards my aunt and DM. When we met up with them, my aunt was starting to get hungry and she had to have something to eat. So we talked about what restaurants to eat while we were in DL. There was one restaurant that we all talked about before the trip but we didnt want to eat at that restaurant since there wasnt too much of a choice during breakfast. I wont say which restaurant we are thinking about unless you read during my live updates of where we ate that morning. 

This will be it for that Saturday morning and you will find out on the next update where we had breakfast that morning.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Seems like your family got on a heap of rides with MM.

I'm hoping to get on Star Tours a couple of time on this trip.  My DH and DS have not been on the revamped ride yet and I have a feeling they are going to LOVE the upgrade.

It looks like you had great weather on this day and MS looks lovely with the American buntings out.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great installment to your trip report.  What a beautiful day.  It seemed like the yellow vehicle on Mainstreet was leaning to the right at the start of your post.  It's great that the two MM family members could get on a few rides before you and your DA arrived.

I was smiling as your aunt thougth she'd be good competition for you on Buzz.  She was much better competition than I would be.  Bret I'd be asking you to help me and your score would suffer.  You ROCKED your score!  Brag worthy for sure!  I'd like you to give me pointers before our December trip so I score more than 5,000.  

Star Tours is SO much better since the refurbishment.  I like the Vader scene too.  I hope you were able to go again on your trip.

I just loved your ride picture on SM!  

I'm thinking River Belle Terrace for breakfast.  I'll have to wait and find out with your next post!

Thank you for taking the time to post about your adventures.  I really enjoy your reports.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Seems like your family got on a heap of rides with MM.
> 
> I'm hoping to get on Star Tours a couple of time on this trip.  My DH and DS have not been on the revamped ride yet and I have a feeling they are going to LOVE the upgrade.
> 
> It looks like you had great weather on this day and MS looks lovely with the American buntings out.  Thanks for sharing.



Chris and DM did get to ride a lot of rides that morning and Chris and I got to ride a lot of rides thanks to the morning where I always try to take advantage when the park is not that busy as well as the fast passes. 

Your DH and DS will love the revamped Star Tours ride. Adding the 3D glasses makes the experience even better and you don't know what adventures you will be getting when riding it.

The weather was very nice where days it can be cloudy in the morning. That day was very nice and it was warm in the afternoon. 

Thank you PiO for reading my trip reports.




tksbaskets said:


> Great installment to your trip report.  What a beautiful day.  It seemed like the yellow vehicle on Mainstreet was leaning to the right at the start of your post.  It's great that the two MM family members could get on a few rides before you and your DA arrived.
> 
> I was smiling as your aunt thougth she'd be good competition for you on Buzz.  She was much better competition than I would be.  Bret I'd be asking you to help me and your score would suffer.  You ROCKED your score!  Brag worthy for sure!  I'd like you to give me pointers before our December trip so I score more than 5,000.
> 
> Star Tours is SO much better since the refurbishment.  I like the Vader scene too.  I hope you were able to go again on your trip.
> 
> I just loved your ride picture on SM!
> 
> I'm thinking River Belle Terrace for breakfast.  I'll have to wait and find out with your next post!
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to post about your adventures.  I really enjoy your reports.



Thank you TK. The day was very nice and it got warmer that afternoon. The yellow horseless carriage vehicle was moving closer to the middle so the vehicle wouldn't hit the guests walking down MS where there were a lot of people. It was good that Chris and DM were able to go to DL during MM and doing a lot of rides.

Chris was making a big deal out of her mom being so good on BLAB where she is the best in the family. It was my cousin that was hyping it up and I just do what I usually do on BLAB and hit the targets which are the most. My aunt really did a good job on BLAB for her first time. I will be glad tohelp you on BLAB when before your trip to the DLR in December. Just pm me and I will help you with BLAB. 

The easiest tip to give to anyone on BLAB is to go for the triangle and diamonds targets. Focus on those targets which they are worth the most. Triangles are worth 10,000 points and diamonds are worth 5,000 points. I did say before in the past that there is a secret target on the ride which is the first Zurg AA which there is a small dot on his chest. It is very hard to see but there is a small black dot on his chest where if the gun hits the target, it is worth 100,000 points. It is very hard to hit and mostly the gun doesn't light up when I hit that target. Hope this helps.

Star Tours is way better and it is fun to ride. I haven't ride it a lot ever since the AP preview back in 2011. It is always fun to ride with someone who can go on this ride like my cousin. My aunt, DM or my DA (that goes with me to DL a lot) would not even go on that ride.

Glad you like that pose picture on Space Mountain.

You will find out on the next post shortly.

Glad you are enjoying this trip report and thank you TK for following along my trip reports for all these years.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 29, 2013  Part 2*​
On our last update, Chris and DM went to DL early that morning for Magic Morning and they did quite a lot of rides. My aunt and I came to the park later that day to meet up with them since I didnt have a MM since I am an annual passholder and she didnt want to go to the park that early. When we met up with each other, we rode a few rides like Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster. Chris and I rode Star Tour and Space Mountain that morning. Now everyone was starting to get hungry so we head on over to breakfast but where?

Just when we got off Space Mountain and met up with my aunt and DM. Everyone was hungry that morning and since we were in DL, we thought it was nice to have breakfast in the park. 

When Chris and I were riding Space Mountain and Star Tours, DM went on over towards Critter Country to get FPs for Splash Mountain. We did give my AP and Chris PH ticket so she could get FPs for Splash. Chris favorite ride at DL is Splash Mountain and she was going to be excited to go on it that day. It was going to be hot that day but in the morning time it was very nice where we didnt have to ride it. But Chris wants to ride it as many times as possible. Our return time was around 10:10am to 11:10am so we had plenty of time to eat and go to Critter Country to ride Splash Mountain.

Before the trip, my aunt and I were talking about all the different restaurants that serve breakfast at the park from the quick counters to the sit downs. When she looked at all the menus of all the restaurants at the DLR, she was not impressed with the selections for her. So when we got to Anaheim on Friday morning, we chose to eat at IHOP over the parks restaurants since they have more of a selection. She thought about eating at Dennys, Mimis, or any of the off-site restaurants since they have better selections. But since we were in the park and didnt want to leave, so we talked about the possible restaurants to choose from. I told her that the sit down restaurants were Carnation Café & Plaza Inn which was Minnie & Friends character breakfast. The quick counters were the River Belle Terrace and Tomorrowland Terrace. She didnt like the choices from the River Belle Terrace and TL Terrace so the other choices were CC or PI. So we walked down on MS to choose between those two restaurants of which place to have breakfast. 

We walked down MS and we concluded that we will eat at Carnation Café. I havent eaten at CC in a long time especially during breakfast which is the last time I have eaten at CC. It was around 2004 since I have last eaten at CC. It has been a long time since I have eaten at CC. Since everyone was hungry and they didnt like the other choices to eat, we head on over to CC to have breakfast. I was just worried of how long we would have to wait at CC since we didnt make a reservation. Waiting times can take about 10 to 15 minutes of how busy the restaurant is but Chris wanted to eat at CC.

While walking down MS, it was not that busy where some guests are coming in the park.





We got to Carnation Café and we head on inside the new check-in area which is the former Blue Ribbon Bakery. Now the check-in is inside.





When we went to the check-in podium, there was a little wait time of around 10 minutes which is not bad. The CM asked if we want to have breakfast inside or outside. My aunt chose the inside and we had to wait awhile to get a seat. So we just waited inside until we are called and get our seat.

While we were waiting, we were all talking about the day and what to do next after breakfast. I dont want to tell everyone what we will do later since it will ruin what we will do later that day. 

DM and aunt 





I had to get the lamp inside the Carnation Café which looked very interesting





We only had to wait about 8 minutes until our pager buzzed us and it was time to be seated inside the former Blue Ribbon Bakery building.





Our table was just behind the podium and the dining area was very well decorated.





We looked at the menu of what they have for breakfast and there was something my aunt would have that morning. 





After we ordered our food, we kept talking about Chris and DM that morning when they attended MM. Chris had a blast that morning where she and DM got to go on a lot of rides in FL & TL. They were glad that they had a MM so they would be able to go on rides like PP where the wait time will be in the 30+ in the afternoon.

Our waitress brought our food and it was time for breakfast. 

I had the Mickey-Shaped Waffle served with Chicken-Apple Sausage.





Chris and DM shared a plate together which they got Oscars Choice: All-American Breakfast. The eggs were scrambled with Café Breakfast Potatoes and with Hickory-smoked Bacon which was on a separate plate. 





My aunt got the Huevos Rancheros with Corn Tortillas, Poached Eggs, Jack Cheese, and Fire-roasted Salsa served with Avocado-Black Bean Pico de Gallo.





When we ate, the Mickey-shaped waffle dish that I ordered is exactly the same shape Mickey waffle that I have at my house. I wanted to try something different instead of the Oscars Choice: All American Breakfast since I had a similar dish when we ate at IHOP on Friday. So I went with the Mickey-shaped waffle dish and it was very nice. The chicken-apple sausage was very nice as well. When I asked everyone about their dishes my aunt was not impressed with the Huevos Rancheros dish. The dish was fine but it wasnt that amazing.

After we finished eating at Carnation Café, we started to do some rides and get some FPs for that day. DM wanted to go on Indiana Jones ride and so we head on over to Adventureland to get FPs for Indy.

While walking on over to Indy, I have to get different pictures while walking down the path towards Adventureland. The park was getting a little busy that morning where it was going to be a busy day at DL.















While walking down in Adventureland, Chris told me about the lamps which are very neat and interesting to look at right close to the Enchanted Tiki Room.










The Adventureland Bazaar store





So the four of us headed on over to Indiana Jones to get FPs





Our return time was at 11:15am to 12:15pm which was a nice time when we got the FPs around 10:37am.





After getting the FPs for Indy, we head on over towards Critter Country so Chris and I could ride Splash Mountain. DM and my aunt were not willing to ride Splash so it was going to be me and Chris riding Splash Mountain.

Passing by Indiana Jones ride





We were now in New Orleans Square by the Rivers of America and it was semi busy that afternoon where we are heading on over to CC to use the FPs for Splash Mountain.





Pirates of the Caribbean wait time was around in the 10 minute wait time which is common for that ride before noon. We thought about riding it while we were passing by it but we had to use the FPs for Splash before it expired at 11:10am that afternoon.





Now passing by the Haunted Mansion










We are now close to Critter Country and the wait time for Splash Mountain was at 30 minutes in the standby queue. So Chris and I were lucky to get FPs from DM who went all the way over to CC to get FPs for us.





The Critter Country sign which is so interesting to see all those different animals.





The four of us were now in Critter Country and we will be at Splash Mountain shortly. But this will be it for this post and I will have more from DL and at Critter Country.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 29, 2013  Part 3*​
On our last update, we are all at DL that morning on Saturday going on a lot of rides and having breakfast at Carnation Café which was nice to have breakfast. DM got Chris and me FPs for Splash Mountain since it is Chris favorite ride at DL. So she was happy that we get to ride Splash Mountain that day. Now we are heading on over to Critter Country to ride Splash Mountain. 

We are now entering Critter Country so Chris and I could ride Splash Mountain. The wait time around that time was already at 30 minutes in the standby queue. Good thing that DM got FPs at that time. It wasnt that busy that in CC.





Getting a FP around that time that we passed by the FP distribution area is from 11:30am to 12:30pm which is a nice time to ride Splash Mountain.





When we got to the entrance to Splash Mountain, Chris and I gave our bags to my aunt and DM. While they are waiting, they decide that they will ride Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh while they are waiting for Chris and me. I didnt bring my DSLR camera on Splash Mountain but I did brought my video camera with me during the ride since I know that Chris will want a video of riding Splash Mountain. 

I thought about uploading the video on Youtube and showing everyone during our ride experience but when I looked at the video, there were parts of the ride that were blurry. It is very hard to get a clear video during the dark parts of the ride. 

We only had to wait 5 minutes to get through the FP queue and get on the ride. Most of the 5 minutes were almost walking through the FP queue and we boarded almost immediately on Splash Mountain. During the ride experience, we did get wet a few times. The most wasnt from the big drop on Splash but the small drops during the ride. Luckily my camera didnt get wet but we did get our pants wet on the ride.

We were in the back while riding Splash Mountain and Chris was blocked from the picture during the ride. You can barely see me in the background.





Chris always enjoy riding Splash Mountain every time she is at the DLR. She has to go on it no matter what even during the winter season where it is cold. She really wanted to ride in the front instead of sitting in the back of the log. Maybe we will be able to get the front next time when we ride Splash again later during the trip.

When we got off Splash and met up with my aunt and DM. They rode Winnie the Pooh ride and they had a fun time riding it. Just when we were about to leave Critter Country, DM told us that we should use the last set of FPs for Splash Mountain since we are in the area. Chris wanted to go back on Splash Mountain and I went along with going back on Splash since we had FPs to use. 

So the two of us went back on Splash Mountain using the FPs and we just made it in time of using the FPs by 5 minutes. That was cutting it close but we were able to get to use the FPs. It took us about 7 minutes this time to get through the queue and towards the loading area. But we waited a while since Chris wants to be in the front of Splash Mountain. We were able to get our request and we were in the front while riding Splash Mountain. Chris was happy and glad that she was happy. 

During the ride, Chris got wet a few times during the ride while I did get wet a couple of times. We got wet mostly from the big drop. 

I forgot to mention while we were riding Splash Mountain and seeing all the different Audio Animatronics, there were some AAs that werent working. Most of them were on the showboat during the ride. Chris was a little disappointed that some of the AAs on Splash was not working during the ride especially during the peak season.

When we got off, we got to look at our picture and this time you can see us having a blast on Splash Mountain.





After riding Splash Mountain, we met up with my aunt and DM. We were a little soaked after riding Splash Mountain for the 2nd time in a row. Chris was happy that we got to ride Splash for a 2nd time. 

Now that we finished Splash Mountain, my aunt wanted to ride Pirates of the Caribbean. I thought about telling my aunt that we should ride PotC later since it is a fast loading ride. But she wanted to go on PotC and the wait time to get on the ride was only 15 minutes which was not that bad. So we head on over towards NOS and ride PotC.

The day was really nice where it wasnt that busy for now at DL and the weather was warm and not hot yet.





When we were now in NOS, my aunt feet were bothering her and she didnt want to stand while in the standby queue for PotC. So we went towards the alleyway of NOS to the exit of PotC where it is the location for the handicapped people. 





When we got inside PotC exit area, there was a long line of handicapped people waiting to get on PotC. I was shocked to see all those people in the handicapped line just to get on PotC. I asked everyone if they wanted to leave the area and possibly go in the standby queue for PotC since I knew that it was going to be over 30 minutes to get on the ride while waiting in the handicapped line. My aunt was willing to see how fast it goes so we waited a while in the handicapped line.





While waiting in the handicapped line to get on PotC, we were about half way and we waited about 15 minutes. 





My aunt told us that this is taking too long and we should have went through the standby queue to ride PotC. While we were in the queue, our FPs for Indy were almost about to expire. So we had a choice to make of leaving PotC where we wasted 15 minutes to get on the ride or leave PotC to get on Indy and use the FPs. Everyone agreed that we should leave since the wait time in the handicapped section was just ridiculous. At least we know that when my aunt and I come back to the DLR in her ECV, we will never go through the handicapped queue to ride PotC since it will take even longer to get through than the standby line. I remember during our WDW trip in last year in October/November with my aunt who she came along where we waiting to get on Its a Small World in the handicapped line and we waited 20 minutes to get on while getting on IASW from the standby line was only 5 minutes. I will always remember never to ride IASW or PotC through the handicapped line since it will take longer to get through the handicapped over the standby line.

After we bailed on PotC from the handicapped line, we raced on over to Adventureland to ride Indiana Jones Adventure.





When we got to Indiana Jones Adventure, I knew that we had to go towards the exit of the ride since going through the regular queue is too small for a wheelchair or ECV. So we didnt need the FPs to ride Indy. I made a second mistake that day where I mostly dont make too many mistakes that you dont need a FPs for Indy.





When we went towards the exit to ride Indy, we only had to wait about 15 minutes to get on Indy. Since we had the ECV, my aunt had to get off the ECV and do some walking. But she was able to walk while getting on Indy. I didnt take any pictures on Indy since I was videotaping the ride for them. 

When we finished riding Indy, my aunt was shocked of how intense the ride was. The Enhanced Motion Vehicle or (EMV for short) was a little too intense for her but she was able to go on the ride. She told us that she will never ride it again when she come back and she told me to remind her never to ride it when we go back.

After getting off Indy, it was getting a little warm and since we were in Adventureland it was time for a quick snack. So we head on over towards the Tiki Juice Bar to get a Dole Whip. I know that I had one the other night which was the float, but I just cant stop thinking about getting one. Chris was going to share one with DM and my aunt cant eat pineapple.










Over at the Tiki Juice Bar, the wait time was not that bad and we only had to wait about 5 minutes to get a Dole Whip. I got the Dole Whip Soft Serve since I had the float the other night and wanted more ice cream. Chris got the float and she shared with DM.





After we got our Dole Whips, I wanted to see Mickey and the Magical Map show at the Fantasyland Theater ever since it debut in late May. I wasnt able to see the show during my May trip since it wasnt open. So I wanted to see the show at the FL Theater. I havent seen any video of Mickey and the Magical Map since I wanted to see it in person before seeing it on video. The next show as 12:45pm and we had some time to make it over to FL and to the Theater to see the 12:45pm show. So we head on over to the FL Theater. 

DL was getting a little busy that afternoon but it wasnt that busy while walking on over to the FL Theater.





Sleeping Beauty Castle looks great during anytime of the day but I still prefer to see it at night where it is amazing.





During the walk on over to FL Theater, we saw Alison and the Mad Hatter walking on over towards the Castle.





The White Rabbit is passing us as well while walking





Seeing the Matterhorn while coming from the Main Street Hub





It took us about 8 minutes to get to the Fantasyland Theater and we made it with about 3 minutes to go until it was 12:45pm. I was surprised that we made it in time for the 12:45pm show. We were on the right hand side in the viewing area. I didnt take too many pictures of the new FL Theater since I had the Dole Whip in my hand. 

We got to our seats and it was almost time for the 12:45pm show. I didnt want to videotape the show since I could watch it on Youtube. So I used my DSLR for the show. I also dont have a tripod so videotaping the show will be wobbling. The best thing was to use the DSLR. It was a good thing that I used the DSLR over the video camera. I was so excited to see the show for the first time and be in the FL in a very long time. I havent been to the FL Theater during the Disney Princess Fantasy Faire years. The last time I at in the FL Theater was during Snow White: An Enchanting Musical back in 2004. It has been almost 10 years since I have watched a show in the FL Theater. Even today ever since we got back from the DLR trip, I watch Youtube videos of Mickey and the Magical Map.

Here are pictures from Mickey and the Magical Map 12:45pm show.










The wise sorcerer yen Sid










Talking Apprentice Mickey with a paint brush















Thats it for this post since I am out of pictures for this post but I will have more pictures and my experience of watching Mickey and the Magical Map.


----------



## PrincessInOz

CAtching up.

That Mickey waffle looks amazing, as always.  


I think someone told me that the handicapped line at PotC is usually long because there aren't that many of the vehicles that are handicap accessible.....maybe that was for another ride?  


I was hoping to see pictures of Mickey and the Magic Map on your TR this time.  I'm with you......I haven't gone to google it or anything.  Happy to see it in person; but I was hoping to get a glimpse of your pictures.


----------



## fabulousfive

Can't wait to read!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> CAtching up.
> 
> That Mickey waffle looks amazing, as always.
> 
> 
> I think someone told me that the handicapped line at PotC is usually long because there aren't that many of the vehicles that are handicap accessible.....maybe that was for another ride?
> 
> 
> I was hoping to see pictures of Mickey and the Magic Map on your TR this time.  I'm with you......I haven't gone to google it or anything.  Happy to see it in person; but I was hoping to get a glimpse of your pictures.



Hi PiO,

The Mickey shape waffle was very nice at Carnation Cafe. My aunt didn't think that it was great since there wasn't much of a selection and the portion size wasn't that big for the price.

I don't think that the PotC boats have handicap boats like IASW. I know that IASW has handicap boats for the guests that can't get out of their wheelchair. Since PotC has drops while IASW doesn't there might be boats on PotC that has extra room length for the handicapped people. But when we were waiting, I saw that there were handicapped guests that boarded the boats that the regular people were in. One thing for sure is that we will never go through the handicap queue of PotC and IASW since it takes way longer to go through the queue.

I would be in the same boat and now watch or see any clips of Mickey and the Magical Map since I wanted to see it in person before seeing it on the computer. I wanted to videotape the show but since I didn't have a tripod, the video will be wobbling. So I was glad that I took pictures of the show. It would have been nice to videotape it and I might videotape it during this upcoming trip.




fabulousfive said:


> Can't wait to read!



Thank you fabulousfive for coming along.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 29, 2013  Part 4*​
On our last update, we all have gone on a lot of rides like Splash Mountain twice, Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh & Indiana Jones Adventure. Chris was excited to go on Splash that afternoon where we rode it twice thanks to the fast passes.  Even though we were in the line for PotC, I should have known never to go through the handicapped queue on PotC since it takes longer to go through. We got ourselves a few Dole Whips while we head on over to the Fantasyland Theater to see Mickey and the Magical Map show at 12:45pm. 

We just made it in time for the 12:45pm show of Mickey and the Magical Map. I have used my DSLR instead of videotaping the show since I didnt bring the tripod. So it was easy to use the DSLR. Maybe when I go back to the DLR next month (which is not too long until the D23 Expo trip on Aug. 8 to 12) I will be able to videotape the show. 

During first part of the show had a lot of performers and the best part of the stage was the background screen. Chris was excited to see the talking Mickey during the show. She has been looking forward to seeing Mickey talk during a show and she did get to see a glimpse of Mickey when we were in Disney California Adventure during Red Car News Boys

Now back to pictures from the show. 















Jungle Book scene with King Louie




















Mickey is sinking in the Magical Map










Pocahontas 










Mulan





Rapunzel now on stage with Pocahontas and Mulan





Theres Flynn Rider

























Sebastian from the Little Mermaid




















Mickey in the Magical Map chasing the dot















Thats it for this post since I am out of pictures for this post but I will have more pictures and my experience of watching Mickey and the Magical Map.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great pictures, Bret. Seems like this show needs a wide angle lens rather than a close-up zoom.  I'll have to remember that!  The backdrop is amazing!


Thanks for the info about HA boats on PotC.  I must have muddled it up with IaSW.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
Is Mickey and the Magical Map a new show?  I don't think I've heard anything about it.  Where is it?

Great pics!

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Great pictures, Bret. Seems like this show needs a wide angle lens rather than a close-up zoom.  I'll have to remember that!  The backdrop is amazing!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info about HA boats on PotC.  I must have muddled it up with IaSW.



Thank you PiO. I could have took the pictures wider but I wanted to get some closer pictures of the characters during the show. Next time if I videotape the show on a tripod and have my DSLR in my hands during the show, I will get wide angle shots of the show. The backdrop is very nice and interchangeable.

Your welcome. The PotC boats are the same unless some of the boats have a bigger seating area for the handicaps in the back. BUt that is my experience about the PotC boats. The IASW boats do have a special boat for the wheelchair people so they don't have to get out.




tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> Is Mickey and the Magical Map a new show?  I don't think I've heard anything about it.  Where is it?
> 
> Great pics!
> 
> TK



Hi TK,

Yes, Mickey and the Magical Map is a new show that debut in late May just after my early May trip. Here is the info about Mickey and the Magical Map at DL. The show is located at the Fantasyland Faire right across from Mickey's Toontown Depot. When you go in December, I recommend that you see this show since it is good.

Thank you and glad you are enjoying the pictures.


----------



## ACDSNY

Catching up on your TR you accomplished quite a bit on those two days.  Your score on BLAB was awesome!


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> Catching up on your TR you accomplished quite a bit on those two days.  Your score on BLAB was awesome!



Nice to see you back on my latest trip report Angela. We did quite a lot of rides at DL and DCA on those first two days. Thank you Angela. The score on BLAB was very good and I always try to get a very high score.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 29, 2013  Part 5*​
On our last update, we are watching the 12:45pm show of Mickey and the Magical Map. This is a new Disneyland show that was one month old during our visit. Right now it is over 2 months old. I have been looking forward to this show during the trip. Seeing this show was a first time for all of us. I was so excited to see it that day during the trip.

We are now watching the rest of the 12:45pm show of Mickey and the Magical Map. The show has been fun to watch and it was very interesting. I am a fan of the shows at the DLR and this was a new show that I have been looking forward to seen ever since it was discussed on the website.

Now back to pictures from the show.

The background showed Lilo & Stitch house

























Tiana and the Princess scene










Tiana and Mickey










Confetti dropped from the top onto the crowds










The show was over and all the guests that watched the show started to leave the theater. We waited awhile until it cleared out since it will be busy to leave the area.

My first impression of the show was kind of high. My overall impression of the show was that it was a nice show to have at the Fantasyland Theater. There were a lot of performers and Disney characters that we dont see too much at the parks. It was neat to see a talking King Louie as well as the talking Mickey. There were other characters that we dont see too often like Pocahontas and Mulan. 

Everyone was so impressed with the new show at the FL Theater. We were really lucky in to make it just in time for the 12:45pm show of Mickey and the Magical Map.

When it was easy to leave the Fantasyland Theater, we got the ECV and started to leave on over to our next destination. It was around 1:30pm and we were planning on being in DL until 3:00pm so we can get some rest that afternoon and come back to DL to have dinner and watch the nighttime shows. Since we didnt ride Pirates of the Caribbean since we waited in the handicap queue, Chris and DM wanted to go back on PotC. So we head on over back to New Orleans Square to ride PotC.

Just when we are leaving the FL Theater, the Ward Kimball Engine #5 with Holiday 4 Car set approaching Mickeys Toontown Depot.





While we are walking on over to NOS, we detoured on over towards the new Fantasyland Faire that just have opened earlier this year. It replaced the former Carnation Plaza Gardens. It was sad to see the CPG go for the new FL Faire but I do realize that it was a nice place to have a meet and greet area for the princesses. Chris wanted to see the new FL Faire but we didnt see too much of it when we passed by it.










We walked on through the FL Faire towards the Rancho del Zocalo restaurant which leads to Frontierland. It is so fun to walk through the tunnel from the FL Faire to Frontierland right next to the Rancho del Zocalo restaurant.

We head on over to PotC and saw that the wait time was only 15 minutes. So my aunt parked the ECV where the strollers are right by the River Belle Terrace restaurant. 

Looking at the sign of PotC is always fun to look at especially the Disney Dream Suite sign. Chris talked about the Disney Dream Suite as something that she wants to do one day or even go inside.





Chris, DM and my aunt while we were waiting in the queue of PotC





I had to get into one of the pictures so I hand my camera to my aunt and I got in along with DM and Chris





It only took about 12 minutes to get on PotC. Earlier we went through the handicapped queue and just about half way it took 20 minutes. So we knew that we will never go on PotC through the handicap queue. 

During the ride, I videotaped the ride for Chris and DM. I thought about using my DSLR and the lens but I wanted to get some video for them and it has been awhile since I videotaped PotC.

After we finished riding PotC, Chris noticed that the ride was a little different when she rode it back in 2009 where the mist screen showed Davy Jones. Now it shows both Davy Jones and Black Beard. I remember when it was only Davy Jones and then it was only Black Beard. Now the ride shows them both. I told her that was the only change to PotC since her last time she rode it. 

Now that we finished riding PotC, it was time to go back to the hotel and relax until it is time to go back to DL for dinner and the nighttime shows. 

Before wed head on out of the park, I had to get the Dumbo popcorn bucket. I was looking forward to getting the Dumbo popcorn bucket where I first heard about it on the threads. I have collected a lot of different popcorn buckets at the Disney parks. This bucket is something that I wanted to get during the trip and we head on over towards FL right by the Matterhorn where we first saw the bucket. 

While we were walking on over to FL to get the popcorn bucket, the park was getting a little busy that afternoon and fortunately we are about to leave until we get the bucket.










We head on over to the popcorn stand right by the Matterhorn and luckily they had the Dumbo popcorn bucket. The Dumbo popcorn bucket costs $12 with tax which was a little high. But for the price it is very nice to have. The ears were also very neat where you can fold them so it wont take a lot of room. I asked Chris if she wanted one but she will think about getting one.





After getting the bucket, we head on out of the park so we can rest up since everyone were tired. Chris and DM have been in the park since Magic Morning while my aunt and I came later that morning to meet up with them. I always take a break in the afternoon so I can be all rested up for the nighttime. It was a good time while the park was getting busy in the afternoon. There were things that we could have stayed during that time around 3pm but we needed the rest so we can do our nighttime activities.

We left DL and on our way back to the hotel to rest up. I forgot to show you the Dumbo popcorn bucket that I purchased that afternoon. 





We got back to the room around 3:15pm and we had about 2 hours to relax until we needed to head back to DL for dinner. When we got back DM, Chris and my aunt went straight to the bed and slept immediately. I did the same thing and crashed on the sofa. We were all tired that day and we did quite a lot of different rides and shows which was kind of surprised during a busy summertime. It didnt feel as busy as I have thought. It must have been the heat which was in the low 90s that afternoon. 

It was around 5pm when everyone was up and it was time to head on out of the hotel and back to DL for dinner that night. We all packed all of our bags and I brought along my tripod so I can videotape the nighttime shows. 

We left around 5:15pm and we walked on over to the DLR. Just when we were going through the security check area, I handed my tripod bag to a female CM and she told me that my tripod does seem a bit long. I told her that I brought this tripod to the parks a lot and she told me that I had to wait until she gets her supervisor. I was really upset that I had to wait until her supervisor came over and see my tripod. My tripod is not a commercial tripod for news reporters which are a civilian model. I have brought this tripod a lot in the parks and I cant believe that I had to wait. When her supervisor came in 5 minutes after I was told to wait and he looked at my tripod and said that it was okay. I packed my tripod bag up and met up with my group. 

Here is a good tip when you are going through the security check-in area to head on in the Esplanade with bags like a tripod or other bags, never line up at where the female CMs are stationed. There were times when my bags were being checked at the security points by the female CMs and they take a long time to go through the bags than by the male CMs. I didnt want to show my frustration over the CM that made me wait. I understand that she is doing her job and making sure that the tripod is not a commercial one.

After meeting up with everyone, Chris waited for me right by the ticket booths while DM and my aunt went on over to the Stoller and Wheelchair rental area to get her ECV. My aunt was wondering what happened at the security check point and I told her about the tripod issue. She was surprised to hear about that since I have brought my tripod in the parks a lot.

When she got the ECV, we head on in to DL.

When passing by the turnstiles, it was a little busy going through the turnstiles to DL but we only had to wait a couple of minutes to get in. When we got in the park, it was not that busy and looks like there are some people waiting for the 2nd parade at 6:30pm on Main Street.










We walked down MS and head on over towards Adventureland to have dinner. Over at Adventureland, the line at the Tiki Juice Bar was almost close to the exit of the Tiki Room. 





Now we were over the bridge that leads to New Orleans Square. Can you guess what restaurant that we will be eating that night. If you have read my pre trip report, you can tell what restaurant that we will be eating that night. If you dont than you can tell that it is in NOS since this area offers. I will disclose which restaurant that we have ate that night.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Of all the CM to meet, the diligent one at bag check is the one that I would least like to strike. 

At least you know she's doing the best job and it really is for customer safety.


----------



## tksbaskets

We put the new Mickey show on our itineray for December.  It looks really great.  I do find the talking/blinking Mickey a bit strange.  

I love the Dumbo popcorn bucket.  My son has the R2D2 bucket. I hope the Dumbo one is still available in December.

Do you store your tripod in a locker when you are touring the park?  I am like you, I understand safety check points and try to be tollerant.  That doesn't mean I don't want to go through the shortest line I can. 

I'm thinking you are eating at Blue Bayou.

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Of all the CM to meet, the diligent one at bag check is the one that I would least like to strike.
> 
> At least you know she's doing the best job and it really is for customer safety.



I do understand that the CM's at the bag check area are doing their jobs and making sure that going to the DLR is safe. I never had a CM's at the bag check area to make me wait because of the tripod. We know that commercial tripods are not allowed in the parks but the one that I had was not a commercial. I just held it out and didn't want to say anything to her about it.




tksbaskets said:


> We put the new Mickey show on our itineray for December.  It looks really great.  I do find the talking/blinking Mickey a bit strange.
> 
> I love the Dumbo popcorn bucket.  My son has the R2D2 bucket. I hope the Dumbo one is still available in December.
> 
> Do you store your tripod in a locker when you are touring the park?  I am like you, I understand safety check points and try to be tollerant.  That doesn't mean I don't want to go through the shortest line I can.
> 
> I'm thinking you are eating at Blue Bayou.
> 
> TK



Glad to hear that you will see Mickey and the Magical Map during your December trip TK. You and your family will like the show. 

The Dumbo popcorn was very neat to get and I was lucky to pick one up during the trip. I did see the R2D2 bucket during my trip. It looks like at specific areas in the park that they have those popcorn buckets. I hope that the Dumbo popcorn bucket will be available during your trip. Since you are going during the Holiday season, you will be able to find a nice Holiday bucket like the Santa Mickey popcorn bucket that I got last year.

I don't store my tripod in the locker since I bring it at nighttime for the nighttime shows. So i leave it at the hotel and when I go back to the room to rest up, I take it with me around the park at night. 

The CM at the bag check area is doing her job when she saw my tripod but I wasn't happy to wait a while when her supervisor was on the other side at the bag check area at Downtown Disney. Every time that I go through the bag check area with the female CM's that it takes a little longer to go through than with the male CM's. Maybe I should go where the male CM's are at the baggage check so I won't have problems.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

We are only about *8* days away till the D23 Expo trip and I have been so excited to get to this day. Before I write up the pre-trip report for the D23 Expo, I first have to finish up this trip report which will take some time. So back to the trip report back June.

*Day 2  June 29, 2013  Part 6*​
On our last update, we just watched the 12:45pm show of Mickey and the Magical Map which was a very nice show. Than later on we head on over to Pirates of the Caribbean. Then it was about time for all of us to head on back to the room to rest up for the nighttime. Before we left, I stopped to get the Dumbo popcorn bucket right at Fantasyland which was very nice to get. We got our break in the afternoon and we head on over to DL for our dinner. Now lets get back to the trip report.

We are now in New Orleans Square after all that walking. It is now time for dinner and my aunt has been looking forward to eating at this restaurant ever since we made reservations. For dinner we are eating at the Blue Bayou. It has been a long time since I have ate at the Blue Bayou restaurant in Disneyland. The last time I have ate at the Blue Bayou restaurant was back in 2003 and I have been looking forward to eating at this restaurant as well as Carnation Café. My aunt has been looking forward to eating at this restaurant when she made reservations. She first got to see BB when we rode PotC back in January and she wanted to try this restaurant with Chris, DM and me. When we looked at the menu at BB, she wanted to try the Creole food and this was a great place to have that kind of food.

Our reservation time to eat at BB was at 5:45pm. So we got to the restaurant with about 5 minutes to go until our time. We didnt have to wait that long to get a table. I mentioned to the CM if they have a table right at the railing area right by the PotC but the CM told me that it will be available in 15 minutes. So we decided to get in as soon as possible. 

We were seated just a few tables away from the railing which is a nice spot. Being at the BB brings back a lot of memories when I last ate in it in 2003. I knew what I was going to order as well as my aunt. Chris and DM were looking at the menu to see what is good to get.















It was busy that night and we were lucky that we made reservation at the Blue Bayou





It has been awhile since I have got a light fixture picture










When we ordered our food, my aunt and Chris asked our waiter that they could make special requests on their dishes. So the waiter asked the Sous Chef to come on out and he talked to my aunt and Chris on what changes they need for their dishes. I believe his name was Chef Feliz which he was very nice and he will do the best he can for the dishes. My aunt was so impressed with the service at the Blue Bayou restaurant. Chris also wanted to get a mint julep when we were in the BB. 

For the appetizer DM and I got a cup of New Orleans Gumbo





My aunt and Chris got the Blue Bayou House Salad





The gumbo was very nice and it had a lot of rice on top. Chris made a special request on the salad since she couldnt have croutons in her salad.

With about 10 minutes later, our entrées came out and it was time to have dinner that night.

DM had the Pan-Seared Salmon with Cajun-Spiced, with Sweet Corn Risotto, Citrus Mousseline, and Salsa Verde.





I had the Broiled Filet Mignon with Blue Bayou Au Gratin Potatoes, Seasonal Vegetables, & Bearnaise Sauce.





My aunt had the Royal Street Seafood Jambalaya with a robust combination of jumbo gulf shrimp, sustainable fish, tasso ham, andouille sausage and chicken, tossed with Cajun-style "dirty rice". For this plate, she asked the chef to use little rice in her jambalaya dish and the chef used little rice. She was very impressed with the sous chef doing all those requests for her.





Chris got the Surf & Turf with a Petite Pacific Northwest Lobster Tail and Broiled Filet Mignon, Blue Bayou Au Gratin Potatoes, Seasonal Vegetables, & Bearnaise Sauce. She asked the chef if she can less butter on her plate where she cant have too much butter. 





We all shared each other plates and they were all enjoyable. I enjoyed my dish and my aunt was really impressed with the jambalaya that she ordered. The chef did a great job on the dish that she asked the chef. The service and the food were outstanding. We were all excited to have dinner at the Blue Bayou. We stayed at the restaurant a little longer since we plan on seeing some of the nighttime shows at DL that night. We plan on watching Magical fireworks and Fantasmic! that night.

DM, Chris and my aunt





Just a while ago, my aunt asked for some dessert and we got a peach sorbet and a chocolate Mickey dessert.










We had the desserts and they were all great. 

I asked our waiter to get a picture of us and he took our picture which was very nice of him





We got the check and saved some money thanks to my annual pass which saved us 15% which our bill was close in the $140. But with the customer service from our waiter and the sous chef my aunt gave a nice tip. She was really impressed with the customer service that she will want to come back to this restaurant in the near future.

After eating at the Blue Bayou and left we started to go to our next destination was to get a spot in front of Sleeping Beauty Castle. It was around 7:15pm when we got out of the restaurant and we started o head on over to Main Street Hub so we can get a good spot to watch the fireworks.





We got to the Hub around 7:30pm and we were able to get the curb backside where I watch the fireworks. For people that have followed my past trip reports that I like to get to the Hub early for a prime spot to see the fireworks in front of SB Castle. Mostly I always sit by myself for my other party members so they are able to go on rides or do other things before the fireworks start at 9:30pm. 

Chris, my aunt, and DM when we got to the spot for the fireworks.





DM and my aunt told Chris and me that they will stay at the spot so the two of us can do some different activities until Magical fireworks start at 9:30pm. I told her that I could have stayed at the spot and they could do other things before the fireworks. But my aunt insisted that the two of us should do some activities before the fireworks like going on rides, getting FPs or do some shopping. So Chris and I went around the park to do some activities before we came back with my aunt and DM to watch the 9:30pm show of Magical. 

It is weird to leave the area where I mostly stay for 2 hours to see Magical. I am one of those people who would wait that long in order to see the show at a prime spot. I felt a little bad for my aunt and DM that they are going to be watching our spot for the fireworks but DM is used to waiting for the fireworks and she has no problems with it. It also give a good time for DM and my aunt to talk and rest up before the fireworks.

Chris and I head on over to Splash Mountain to get FPs that night. She wanted to go on Splash Mountain again that night and we are hoping that it wont lapse between the fireworks or Fantasmic!. We are planning on seeing the 2nd show of F! at 10:30pm after watching the 9:30pm show of Magical. So Chris and I did some different stuff before we got back to the spot where my aunt and DM was watching.

When we got to Splash Mountain, the FP return time was at 10:10pm to 11:10pm. So we had a window in order to ride Splash Mountain that night after watching the 2nd show of F!. 

After getting the FPs we went to the Pioneer Mercantile store to look at some of the bracelets. She wanted to get a bracelet for herself and her boyfriend. I noticed that she wears a lot of bracelets and she wanted to get one where you can get a customized with letters on it. It was a while when we were at the Pioneer Mercantile store to get the bracelets. She got one for herself and her boyfriend that she asked me if I wanted on but I didnt want one.

When we got the bracelets, we head back to the Hub where my aunt and DM were waiting. It was around 8:30pm and the whole street were already filled up that night. I wasnt that surprised to see the street filled up with one hour until the show since it is the summertime.















When it was getting close for the fireworks, I started to set up my video camera with the tripod and I have my DSLR in my hands ready to take pictures. I thought about using the tripod for my DSLR for the firework trails but I wanted to videotape the show for my aunt, Chris and DM. It was a tough decision but I knew that they will like seeing the video of Magical. I also do have an opportunity to see Magical next week during the D23 Expo trip if I have time. I am not likely to see the fireworks during the trip but it can change when I get there along with my DA.

SB Castle before Magical fireworks start at 9:30pm.





Everyone in front of SB started to stand up for the fireworks










It is almost time for Magical fireworks





My aunt was sitting on the ECV while Chris and DM were right next to her on the left hand side while I got my tripod all set up for videotaping Magical. I have my DSLR in my hands already to take pictures that night of the fireworks. The next post will have pictures of Magical fireworks from that night. So stay tune for pictures from that night.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I cant believe we are at the 3000 post mark on my trip report thread. 

*Day 2  June 29, 2013  Part 7*​
On our last update, we had dinner at Blue Bayou which was very nice. We all had a great experience at the restaurant with the service and the food. After dinner, we head on over to the Hub to get ready to watch the 9:30pm Magical fireworks show. When my aunt and DM were watching our spots for Magical, Chris and I did some different stuff like getting FPs for Splash Mountain that night and shopping at the Pioneer Mercantile store. Than we head back to meet up with my aunt and DM for the fireworks. Now lets get back to the trip report.

Now it is time for the 9:30pm Magical fireworks show where we are watching it front of Sleeping Beauty Castle. I always enjoy watching the fireworks in front of SB Castle where it has all the special effects. I have seen Magical ever since the show debut in 2009. I had my DSLR in my hands while taking pictures of it while my tripod had my video camera. I used the Nikkor 18-105mm lens that night and I wanted to see how the quality of the pictures would be with this lens over the 18-55mm lens that I have used during the May trip.

Chris and DM have seen Magical when it debut in 2009 and they were excited to see it. My aunt is seeing Magical for the first time where she got to see Remember Dreams Come True fireworks during the January trip. 

Here are pictures from Magical fireworks




















There is Tinkerbell flying 




































































































Thats it for this post and I will have more pictures of Magical fireworks.


----------



## tksbaskets

What fun updates!  Your meal experience at BB looked wonderful.  We have only eaten there once but really enjoyed it.  Very nice family pictures there as well.  It is strange to go from there to the bright sunshine outside. 

It was nice that your DM and DA to hold spots for the firework.  I always enjoy your pictures.  The second shot in Part 7 was outstanding!  and your Tinkerbell picture really captured her well!

Sounds like you are having a busy night with Fantasmic coming up and FPs for Splash Mountain.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> What fun updates!  Your meal experience at BB looked wonderful.  We have only eaten there once but really enjoyed it.  Very nice family pictures there as well.  It is strange to go from there to the bright sunshine outside.
> 
> It was nice that your DM and DA to hold spots for the firework.  I always enjoy your pictures.  The second shot in Part 7 was outstanding!  and your Tinkerbell picture really captured her well!
> 
> Sounds like you are having a busy night with Fantasmic coming up and FPs for Splash Mountain.



The food porn at BB was great and we all had a great time. I can't believe I haven't eaten at BB in a long time and it was well worth it to have dinner with my aunt, Chris and DM. We all had a great time at BB. It was a little strange from coming outside where it was bright and when we got in where it is dark. Later on it was almost dark that night when we left BB.

My aunt and DM were very nice to hold the spots for the fireworks. Mostly I am the one that holds on the spot for the fireworks but my aunt wanted me to take Chris around to do somethings before the fireworks. Glad that you are enjoying the pictures of Magical fireworks.

We are having a great night and you will find out later on during the trip report to see what we have done later that night.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 29, 2013  Part 8*​
On our last update, were watching the 9:30pm Magical fireworks show. It was a nice night where it wasnt that windy and it was clear. We had a great spot to watch the fireworks on the curb side right close to the Hub at Main Street. My aunt, DM and Chris were looking forward to Magical that night.

Back to more pictures from Magical fireworks that night



















































































































Thats it for this post and I will have more pictures of Magical fireworks.


----------



## tksbaskets

I like how you captured the little girl with the princess mouse ears in your pictures.


----------



## ACDSNY

Lovely pics of you and your family!  Dinner at BB looked yummy and the fireworks pics are great.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> I like how you captured the little girl with the princess mouse ears in your pictures.



The girl in the picture had very nice princess mouse ears.




ACDSNY said:


> Lovely pics of you and your family!  Dinner at BB looked yummy and the fireworks pics are great.



Thank you Angela. We all had a great time at dinner at BB. 


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 29, 2013  Part 9*​
On our last update, were watching the 9:30pm Magical fireworks show. It was a nice night where it wasnt that windy and it was clear. We had a great spot to watch the fireworks on the curb side right close to the Hub at Main Street. My aunt, DM and Chris were looking forward to Magical that night.

Back to more pictures from Magical fireworks that night





Dumbo flying in the sky




































































































Love the Mickey shape firework










Cant forget about Tinkerbell again










Thats it for this post and I will have more pictures of Magical fireworks.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  June 29, 2013  Part 10*​
On our last update, were watching the 9:30pm Magical fireworks show. It was a nice night where it wasnt that windy and it was clear. We had a great spot to watch the fireworks on the curb side right close to the Hub at Main Street. My aunt, DM and Chris were looking forward to Magical that night.

Back to more pictures from Magical fireworks that night

































































After Magical was over, we packed all of our stuff from my tripod, video camera and blanket in the bags. Than we head on over to Frontierland with all the other guests that were heading in that direction to see the 2nd show of Fantasmic! at 10:30pm. 

It definitely took a while to walk from the Hub in front of Sleeping Beauty Castle all the way to the Rivers of America to see the 2nd show of F!. Since my aunt had the ECV and we were barely moving an inch through the crowds, it was going to be hard to get a ground sitting spot to watch F!. Plus it was really busy that night where there were more people heading on over to the ROA to see the 2nd show. Mostly when I see the 2nd show of F! after the fireworks, it is a breeze and I get to the sitting area for F! with no problem. This time could be the time where we wont get a decent spot, so I might have to go with the other plan which I will get to shortly.

When we were walking through Frontierland towards the sitting area right by the RoA, the area was already fill up with about 30 minutes to go until F! starts at 10:30pm. The backup plan that I have mentioned to my family is to be behind the F! light towers right across from the Haunted Mansion. It was behind the F! dessert seating area which is not a bad spot to see the show from that spot. We could have watched the show from the handicapped section right across from the River Belle Terrace restaurant but the handicapped viewing area was half filled so we went towards the light tower.

This was a very nice spot to watch the show where there isnt any spots in the sitting spot. I havent done the light tower trick in a long time since I mostly get the sit down spots for F!. So it was neat to try the light tower trick.






When we got our spot which was a railing spot, we talked about Magical fireworks and Chris really fell in love with Magical. She likes the part when Dumbo flew in the sky. It was very nice to see Dumbo fly that night where I didnt see him fly during the May trip. We talked about all the different fireworks shows at DL and she has seen Magical and Remember Dreams Come True fireworks. She said that she like Magical over RDCT. My aunt said that she really enjoyed RDCT since she got to see RDCT back in January. 

My aunt has been looking forward to seeing Fantasmic! ever since she saw the show with me when we watched the Disney Hollywood version over at Walt Disney World. F! at DHS is almost the same as DL where there are a few different scenes from each version. We didnt get to see F! during the January trip since it was down for refurbishment so this was a great time to see the show with DM and Chris. Chris and DM have seen the new F! back in 2009 and they remember when the dragon had mechanical problems during that year. She said that one time during the trip that they did get to see the dragon when it was working.

For the show, I used my DSLR to take pictures of the show while I had the tripod with the video camera so I can videotape the show for my aunt, Chris and DM. We had a fine spot to watch the show.

Here are pictures from the 10:30pm Fantasmic ! show on Saturday night.













































That is it for this post and I will have more from the 10:30pm show of Fantasmic!


----------



## disneykiwi

Hi Bret

That meal at BB looked very yummy - we didn't go there in the end as it seemed a bit expensive, but wish I had after seeing those pics

The fireworks pics are "magical"!! sorry couldnt resist.  You got such clear photos of Tink and Dumbo - wonderful.  I didnt know Dumbo would be coming out when we saw it so that was the amazing to me and my favourite bit of the show - made me a bit teary to be honest 

I am getting excited about your D23 Expo trip as well, just being able to follow along what you do and see will be the fix I need and look forward.  Thanks so much. 

But for now - loving this report.  Hope you are well


----------



## mvf-m11c

disneykiwi said:


> Hi Bret
> 
> That meal at BB looked very yummy - we didn't go there in the end as it seemed a bit expensive, but wish I had after seeing those pics
> 
> The fireworks pics are "magical"!! sorry couldnt resist.  You got such clear photos of Tink and Dumbo - wonderful.  I didnt know Dumbo would be coming out when we saw it so that was the amazing to me and my favourite bit of the show - made me a bit teary to be honest
> 
> I am getting excited about your D23 Expo trip as well, just being able to follow along what you do and see will be the fix I need and look forward.  Thanks so much.
> 
> But for now - loving this report.  Hope you are well



Hi Toni,

We had a great time eating at Blue Bayou. The food and service was outstanding and everyone had a great time. Eating at the BB is expensive but the experience is well worth it eating right by PotC and having Creole food. 

Magical is a very nice fireworks show. I still prefer Remember Dreams Come True over Magical anytime. But Magical is so amazing with Dumbo flying in the sky. Thank you very much. There are times when Dumbo is not flying during Magical due to high winds. I didn't see Dumbo fly in May and we were glad that he flew during the June trip.

I am getting excited as well which we are less than *6* days away till the D23 Expo trip. Two years since the 2011 D23 Expo trip went by really quickly and now it is almost time. I have a lot of planning to do of what to see and do. I haven't done too many live trip reports lately since I am having so fun with my family members. Maybe when we are waiting in the queue's for the screenings, I will post the pictures and updates during those days.

Thank you and hope you are doing well too.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I am still working on my June trip report which I am about half done and I might not get it done until the D23 Expo trip in 6 days [post= 48881547]Quick Trip with the Family during the Heat Madness - 6/28/13 to 6/30/13[/post] This trip was a fun trip with my aunt (not my DA that goes with me to DL a lot but my dad’s sister), cousin Chris and my aunt DM. This trip was an unexpected one in just a few months before the trip. This trip was all about my aunt, cousin Chris and DM where Chris and DM haven’t been to DL since 2009. My aunt was just with me at DL back in early January which is her first time in over 20 years. They all had a great time and it was great to experience some restaurants that I haven’t went to in years and go on rides that I haven’t rode on as well. We got to see the new show at DL called “Mickey and the Magical Map” at the Fantasyland Theater. We did quite a lot of rides, shows and restaurants during a busy summertime. 

Now I am planning my pre-trip for August 8 – 12, 2013 during the 3rd Annual D23 Expo at the Anaheim Convention Center.

*Cast:* Me Bret 31 & DA Fae 61

This will be my fourth trip to the DLR this year (Jan. 12 – 14, May 4 – 6, & June 28 – 30). This will be my DA 2nd trip to DL this year (May 4 – 6).

This trip is all about the D23 Expo. For some of you don’t know what it is here is the website for the D23 Expo. This is the big Disney convention that any Disney fan has ever dreamed of. I have been to the first D23 Expo back in 2009 and the second D23 Expo in 2011. You can read my trip from First Trip Report DLR & D23 Expo 9/9 – 9/13 & [post=42394078]2nd Annual D23 Expo August 18 – 22, 2013[/post]. The 2009 D23 Expo trip was the very first Expo and it was an amazing one. The 2011 was just as great as well. I do miss the four day event which the 2009 had where the 2011 and the 2013 have 3 days. I have participated at all three Expo’s and this will be my DA 2nd time to the D23 Expo which she attended with me in 2011. 

Here are some of my pics from the 1st ever D23 Expo back in 2009.

D23 Expo Sign outside the Anaheim Convention Center





D23 Expo Sign outside the Anaheim Convention Center





D23 Expo Dream Store Entrance





Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Pavilion Entrance





Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Posters of the attractions















Radio Disney Pavilion





2011 D23 Expo





The Wonderful World of Disney Parks & Resorts presentation





Stage 28 presentation of Buena Vista Street





Stage 23 presentation of Cars Land





Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Carousel of Projects





D23 Arena Queue





The Lion King 3D Screening at the D23 Arena





Here are some merchandise that I bought during the D23 Expo in 2011










We will be driving down from Sacramento to Anaheim like my DA and I always do on our previous trips together. It is nice to fly, but I do bring a lot of bags and camera equipment so it does make sense to drive down in just 7 hours. It is not worth paying the extra money for extra bags and getting a rental car. We will be driving down in DA Honda Civic. We will stop at Livingston (close to Merced) that is always on our way to Anaheim to see my grandmother. After we stop at my grandmother house, we will head on over to Anaheim. The plan for us is to leave Thursday morning and head on over to my grandmother house at 7am. Than we will head on over to Anaheim and be there around 3pm.

We will be staying at the BW Stovalls. I have stayed at BW Stovalls in the past and it is a very nice hotel that is just across the street from the DLR and the Anaheim Convention Center. I have chosen this hotel is that it was cheaper and in between the hotel. I wanted to stay at any of the hotels that is just across from the ACC, but the price wasn’t right and I got a free night staying at BW Stovalls. I like staying at the BW Stovalls since the beds are way better than the other hotels that I have stayed. 

The only time that we might be in the parks is on Thursday and Monday when we leave that day. I might be able to get on over to the parks that day. But with the D23 Expo the top priority, I might not go on any of those days during the Expo but I was able to go to the parks each night during the D23 Expo. I should have just rested up on those night after the Expo and I might not be able to go in the park except for Thursday and Monday. There is a DISer meet up at the Hearthstone Lounge at the Grand California Hotel on Thursday at 5pm which should be really fun to meet other DISers before the D23 Expo. I was able to meet a lot of DISers during the 2011 D23 Expo trip where I got to meet frandandaj (Alison), HydroGuy, and a lot of DISers and hope to meet more during the meet up on Thursday.

Our goal for this trip is the D23 Expo. I plan on going early all of those days during the Expo since I am a D23 member and the Expo will let the members in one hour before the general public. The times that the D23 members are allowed to enter the Anaheim Convention Center for the D23 Expo will start at 9am so I can use that time to get into the D23 Expo Dream Store queue to go shopping for the merchandise. The one pavilion that I will be looking forward to is the Journey into Imagineering. 

I plan to get in line for the D23 Expo Dream Store and get the LE D23 merchandise. I plan on buying a lot of items and I will also be taking pictures of everything at the D23 Expo. Not only the Dream Store but the Mickey’s of Glendale Store which is an outlet of WD Imagineering’s employee-only store.

Right now, we don’t have a plan of what we plan on seeing during the D23 Expo. We did come up with a few screenings that we will be very interested in seeing. This year doesn’t seem like they have a lot of screenings for the Disney Parks and Resorts which I was looking forward to the most. This year it almost seems like they don’t have much about the Parks and Resorts like last year with Cars Land, Buena Vista Street and the New Fantasyland.

The screenings on Friday that we are interesting to see are Undiscovered Disneyland at Stage 23 from 12:30pm to 1:30pmExclusive Screening of Disney’s Planes in the D23 Arena at 3pm to 5pm, & Pixar: Doing Our Homework in Stage 28 at 6pm to 7pm. We are considering going to see Art and Imagination: Animation at the Walt Disney Studios at the D23 Arena but it will depend on how much time we have when we do our shopping. 

On Saturday, Disney Legends Awards Ceremony at 2pm to 4pm at the D23 Arena, Richard M. Sherman and Alan Menken: The Disney Songbook from 6:30pm to 8pm at the D23 Arena. 

For Sunday, Walt Disney Imagineering 60th: working with Walt at 9:30am to 10:30am at Stage 23. We need to get to Stage 23 first thing in the morning since this is the screening that I want to see. They do have 5 different Walt Disney Imagineering 60th screenings but this one has Disney Legends Marty Sklar, X Atencio, Alice Davis and Bob Gurr talk about what it was like to work with Walt. 

As for the days that are not the D23 Expo, I do plan on going to the DISer meet up at the Hearthstone Lounge at the GCH at 5pm which there will be a lot of DISers that are here for the D23 Expo and to meet them. If I do have some time during the trip, I might go around the parks and just walk around like I usually do and go on some rides.

I will keep planning for the August trip which will be in less than 6 days.

Please feel free to say something about my upcoming trip during the 3rd Annual 2013 D23 Expo.

Thank you


----------



## tksbaskets

I can't wait to hear about your adventures at the Expo Bret.  I wish we were able to go.  The next time it's held DH and I will go!

I agree that our focus would be the expo itself.  From your past expo reports it's fun enough without a trip to the parks!

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> I can't wait to hear about your adventures at the Expo Bret.  I wish we were able to go.  The next time it's held DH and I will go!
> 
> I agree that our focus would be the expo itself.  From your past expo reports it's fun enough without a trip to the parks!
> 
> TK



Thanks you TK. My DA and I are hoping that we will be able to see all the different screenings that we have on our list and a lot of shopping. I hope that you and your DH will be able to attend the next one.

The Expo is the focus point of the trip. I am excited about it and also sad that some screenings won't happen this year like a Parks and Resorts screening.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Amazing shots of Tink and Dumbo.

I need to come back and take a better look at your pictures.  They are beautiful at first glance and I want to spend more time enjoying them.

Not long to D23!


----------



## kmedina

I thought about doing the expo, but we decided to dump the extra money into our October trip instead. Cannot wait to read your report on it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Amazing shots of Tink and Dumbo.
> 
> I need to come back and take a better look at your pictures.  They are beautiful at first glance and I want to spend more time enjoying them.
> 
> Not long to D23!



Thank you PiO. The pictures of Tink and Dumbo were not that bad. I was able to get them with the 18-105mm lens at the max. This is where I need a wider lens so I can get them in one picture. I am now considering getting a Nikkor 18-200mm lens or the 18-300mm lens. I want to get one of those two lens so I wouldn't have to change the 18-105mm lens to the 55-200mm lens which I have. The extra length will be good for my camera so I can get up close shots like Dumbo, Tink or even Mickey and the Magical Map show where I was quite a distance away. When I come back and take pictures from the D23 Expo trip, I will talk about it with you.

The pictures are not that bad while some of them are a little blurry.

I can't wait to leave tomorrow and be back in Anaheim for the D23 Expo.




kmedina said:


> I thought about doing the expo, but we decided to dump the extra money into our October trip instead. Cannot wait to read your report on it.



It's nice to hear from you Kim. The D23 Expo trip is always going to be fun but this years Expo doesn't have too many screenings that I am very interested like the last two years. I know that you and your DH will love going to the Expo. It is a good idea to save the extra money for your October trip so you can make it even more special with your family. I will be looking forward to hear from your trip report in October. I will do my best to do live updates during the trip.


----------



## ACDSNY

Nice fireworks shots and I loved the Tink & Dumbo ones.

Have fun at the D23 Expo!


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> Nice fireworks shots and I loved the Tink & Dumbo ones.
> 
> Have fun at the D23 Expo!



Thank you Angela. The Tink and Dumbo pictures turned out really nice. 

Hope everything goes well during the D23 Expo and I will try to post pictures and details during the trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Hi everyone. Here is a live update of the trip report. Right now, my DA and I are currently in the D23 members line to get into the D23 Expo at 9am. Right now it is 7:30am and the line is quite crowded this morning. We got in the line at 6:10 am and we are between the Hilton and the Marriott which is a different spot for the waiting queue.

The queue for the D23 Arena










D23 Members line which is quite long that morning.





Here is a quick update from yesterday. My DA and I got to SoCal around 4:30pm which was really late for us since we left around 7:30am. We stopped at my grandmothers at Livingston and we had to make an extra stop in LA. We had to stop at my dads friend to get some stuff for him at his BF place. Going in that direction costs us a lot of time since we got caut in LA traffic on highway 405 which almost took 2 hours to get to Anaheim. 

We got to Best Westerns Stovall's at 4:30 pm and we checked in right away to our room. 

After unloading all of our bags, my DA was resting in the room from the driving. I head on over to the GCH to get to the meet up area at e Hearthstone Lounge to meet other DISers.

I got to the Hearthstone Lounge at the upside and I got to meet some DISers. I got to meet ImTooExcitedToSleep, DLR29, MaryJo, fctiger, Disneyland 1951, Disney Dreams and so many other DISers during the meet up at day. I was able to see HydroGuy again after meeting him at the last D23 Expo in 2011. It was very nice to meet other DISers that day and hear all their experiences of Disney. 

After I left the Hearthstone Lounge, I met up with my DA at the ESPN Zone to have dinner but the wait time was abut 30 minutes to be seated. So we went on over to the GCH to have dinner at Storyteller's Cafe. It has been a long time since i have ate at Storytellers Cafe for dinner where we have ate during lunch time. 

For dinner, I had the buffet which I got to eat a variety of food from New York strip loin, salmon, ravioli, etc. which I will tell you more later on. My DA had a margarita pizza and corn chowder which she enjoyed. 

After eating dinner, we went on over to the World of Disney store while we were in DTD to see what is new. Then we head on back to the room to get some rest since we are planning on getting up early for the D23 Expo.

Now we are waiting to et in the Expo which will be about one and a half hours. I will do live updates while we are waiting for the screenings.


----------



## rentayenta

Love live Bret.  I'm in. Enjoy.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hope you and your DA are having a blast!  What a line.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Long lines!


----------



## Wonder2008

I was following along with your posts during the 2011 D23 Expo.  Those of us who can not be at the expo really appareciate these pictures.  Please keep them coming!

Robert


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Hi Bret!

I have been a long time reader of your reports and I love them all! I am so very happy you are going to the D23 Expo again and I must say that living over here in Australia, I sure am envious of all the time you get to spend at Disneyland!

Thank you so very much for doing a live report and I will be following along and I can't wait to see all your pics and hear all about it.
I am hoping to get over for an Expo one year, it would be such a thrill!

Hope you have fun and I look forward to seeing all your purchases!


----------



## ACDSNY

Wow those are long lines.


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> Love live Bret.  I'm in. Enjoy.



Thank you Jenny. Today was a wild day at the D23 Expo.




tksbaskets said:


> Hope you and your DA are having a blast!  What a line.



Thank you TK. The line was quite long for the D23 Members line. Just around 6am, the line was long and I would have guess that the people that were in front of us came as early at 3am as I have heard. This was just only the D23 members line where the D23 Arena line was busy as well this morning. 




PrincessInOz said:


> Long lines!



The line was quite long that morning. 




Wonder2008 said:


> I was following along with your posts during the 2011 D23 Expo.  Those of us who can not be at the expo really appareciate these pictures.  Please keep them coming!
> 
> Robert



Hi Robert. It is nice to hear from you again and thanks for following along my past trip reports. I hope you enjoy the pictures and details of the D23 Expo trip.




Minnie Sue Oz said:


> Hi Bret!
> 
> I have been a long time reader of your reports and I love them all! I am so very happy you are going to the D23 Expo again and I must say that living over here in Australia, I sure am envious of all the time you get to spend at Disneyland!
> 
> Thank you so very much for doing a live report and I will be following along and I can't wait to see all your pics and hear all about it.
> I am hoping to get over for an Expo one year, it would be such a thrill!
> 
> Hope you have fun and I look forward to seeing all your purchases!



Hi Minnie Sue Oz,

I'm glad to hear that you are enjoying all my different trip reports. It is very nice to go back to the D23 Expo this year. I was hoping that the D23 Expo would have more interesting screenings to see. But there are a few that I am interested in seeing. I will get to the details later on during the live updates. 

Your welcome and glad that you are following along. This will be a very interesting Expo to see all the different screenings, shopping and interaction at different pavilions. I believe the Disney will have a D23 Expo in Japan in October. I'm hoping that you will be able to attend a D23 Expo in the future.

Thank you and we will try to have a great time.




ACDSNY said:


> Wow those are long lines.



The lines were quite long that morning but it was later that day in the Expo where the lines were just as long as well.


Hi everyone.

I just got back from the D23 Expo today. My DA and I did quite a lot that day. Here is a quick update of what happened during the D23 Expo.

We got in the D23 Expo around 8:40am and we head on over to the Dream Store queue to go shopping. The line for the Dream Store was long that morning where we had to wait in another line to get into the store. 






We were able to buy a lot of different merchandise at the Dream Store where I wanted to get limited edition pins which we were able to get that day. I thought that we wouldn't have a chance to get it that day with all the crowds. But we were able to get the pins that we wanted to get as well as different merchandise like shirts, hats, ears, etc. 






After shopping at the Dream Store, we head on over to the StagePass area which is a station where you can get a StagePass which is like a Fastpass at the Disney parks where you are guarantee a spot for the screenings at the Expo. We got StagePass for Undiscovered Disneyland in Stage 23 at 12:30pm to 1:30pm. So we were guarantee a seat at that screening. 










Our StagePass for the Undiscovered Disneyland screening










I am about to head to bed so I can get up early for the D23 Expo. So stay tune for more updates from the D23 Expo.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Seems like an intriguing list of sessions to head to.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Seems like an intriguing list of sessions to head to.



It was intriguing the first part of the morning and I will get to back to what happen yesterday since I am waiting outside back in the D23 members line this morning where my DA is in the D23 Arena line for the "Let the Adventure Begin: Live Action at the Walt Disney Studios" while I am going to do some shopping at the "Mickey's of Glendale" store since we didn't have time to get in due to the long queue. 

Back to the update forms yesterday when I didn't finish it since I went to bed last night. 

After getting the StagePass, we head on over towards the Parks and Resorts pavilion which is called "Journey into Imagineering". We didn't go in the queue for the Mickey's if Glendale store since it head a long queue so we didn't stop at the store and head on over to see the pavilion.





When we got inside, there were a lot of different stations to see from the R&D division, special effects, etc. ( I will get to the full details later on since this is a live update.)

A model of Disney Springs which will be renamed of DTD at WDW.





Mymagic+ room





Spaceship Earth Early Concept Model





This was very interesting at pavilion which as the El Fortuno AA which interacts with the guest. 





The Land Pavilion Early Concept Model





We didn't stay too long in the pavilion since we need to drop off the merchandise bags that we bought earlier that day since they were getting a little heavy. So we head on out of the D23 Expo around 11:15 pm. 

When we drop off the bags at our hotel, we head on back to the Anaheim Convention Center to the D23 Expo.

But before we heads on back in the Expo when we were walking down, it was lunch time for the two of us around noon. Instead of eating inside the ACC, we went outside right between the two hotels which had a few food trucks. It was neat that there were different food trucks outside of the ACC where there is a different way to eat then inside. We had lunch at this food truck called "Barcelona Onthego". It was neat to have food at a food truck during the Expo where we didn't have to eat inside like the lag two Expos.

Barcelona Onthego food truck





I had the USDA Prime Top Sirloin & Fries with Chimichurriwhike my DA had a grilled chicken sandwich.





When we finished, it was around 12:25pm and we had to get back in the Expo to see the 12:30pm screening of Undiscovered Disneyland. I thought that we won't make it since we got there late even though we had a StagePass for the screening at Stage 23. 

We had to get on the third floor of the ACC since  that is where Stage 23 is located. It was two minutes after 12:30pm and the standby people were entering Stage 23 and I thought we wouldn't make it. But when we talked to a staff member outside if we could get in sine we had a StagePass, they let us in which was very nice. We were like one of the last people to enter Stage 23 with a StagePass. 





My DA thought that this was going to be a replay of the Undiscovered Disneyland that we saw at the 2011 Expo and hope that it wasn't going to be the same and be different. Tony Baxter and Josh Shipley were the presenters for the screening. They talked about a lot of old attractions and lands at DL from Holidayland and the Mickey Mouse Club Circus. They also showed vintage Christmas pictures and floats. We got to see a different show which was very nice to see instead of the LSAT time when we saw this screening.

























During the end of the screening, Tom Staggs President of Parks and Resorts made an unexpected appearance during the screening and made a announcement. He told everyone during the screening that Tony Baxter will be getting a window t MS which was a great honor for him. I knew that one day that Tony will get a window at DL one day and everyone was glad to hear it at the screening. Tom Staggs announce that three lucky people at the screening will be going to the ceremony and they were happy as well.





When we got out of Stage 23, we head on back down towards the lower level to see the movie "Planes" at the D23 Arena. This was one of the screenings that my DA wants to see. 

But before we head on over to get in line for the D23 Arena, we head on over to the StagePass area to get another set of StagePass for "Pixar: Doing our Homework" at Stage 28 at 6pm to 7pm.





After getting the StagePass, we head on over to the queue for the D23 Arena for Planes. Luckily for us there was aren't anyone in the line for the Planes movie. While we were in the line, the guests that watched "Art and Imagination: at the Walt Disney Studios" just ended. I hard from the staff that the screening was way behind and ended very late just close to the Planes screening.





We head on in the D23 Arena after the last seminar and we had a good spot to watch the movie that day.





Before the movie started we got to see Klay Hall director of Planes and Traci Balthazor-Flynn prouder of Planes made an appearance and talk about the making of Planes.





Also made an appearance was Dane Cook the voice of Dusty Crophopper.










That will be it for now and I will have more updates from the Expo since I am about to enter the ACC. I won't get to the details of the movie but it was a very nice Pixar movie. I am a fan of Cars and this was very nice to watch at the D23 Expo.


----------



## franandaj

I'm impressed Brett that you have had time to update. I'm in line waiting for the show floor to open and we are going directly to the imagineering pavilion.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great updates!  So Planes is worth going to the theater to see?  I'm still having flashbacks to Cars 2 which was underwhelming except for the Toy Story Short at the beginning.

Looks like you are having fun!


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> I'm impressed Brett that you have had time to update. I'm in line waiting for the show floor to open and we are going directly to the imagineering pavilion.



Hi Alison,

I had some time this morning waiting in the D23 members line and I brought out my iPad and do a quick update from yesterday while I'm waiting. I'm in the wait queue to get into the Mickey's of Glendale store to buy my merchandise which I didn't get to do yesterday. My DA lined up for the D23 Arena so you might see her inside.




tksbaskets said:


> Great updates!  So Planes is worth going to the theater to see?  I'm still having flashbacks to Cars 2 which was underwhelming except for the Toy Story Short at the beginning.
> 
> Looks like you are having fun!



Thank you TK. I heard that Planes is good and got bad reviews before the movie came out. I am a Cars fan and we both enjoyed the movie. I think that it is worth seeing if you are a Cars fan. If not I would wait till later when it comes out on blu ray. 

A note when we were in the Arena yesterday that the arena was not even filled up during the screening which was kind of a shocker.

We are having a great time and hope to see more later today.


----------



## ACDSNY

Great updates!  Looks like you having fun.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great update.  Love the food truck and the fact that there were snippets of Planes.  I saw the trailers in the cinemas and thought it looked remarkably like a "take-off" of Cars.  It certainly didn't inspire me to go see it.


----------



## rentayenta

Great update. 

I think Planes looks really good but I loved Cars. 

Lunch looks delicious. 

My Chloe would have flipped over the Kingdom Keepers event. She loves the books.


----------



## Wonder2008

I'm looking at your pictures from the Journey Into Imagineering pavilion while watching D23's Twitter feed from the Richard Sherman / Alan Menken concert.  I got to see Richard Sherman perform at WDW at D23's Destination D in 2011, and I'll never forget it.  Seeing Alan Menken remains a goal of mine!

It looks like those Stage Passes are pretty useful.  Is it hard to get one?  How long are the lines to get one?

Thank you for those pictures from the Imagineering pavilion.  If I were there, I'd probably spend a lot of time in that area!

Thank you again for your great pictures and live updates!

Robert


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> Great updates!  Looks like you having fun.



Thank you Angela. We are all having a great time at the D23 Expo these first two days which we got to do a lot of screenings and shopping.




PrincessInOz said:


> Great update.  Love the food truck and the fact that there were snippets of Planes.  I saw the trailers in the cinemas and thought it looked remarkably like a "take-off" of Cars.  It certainly didn't inspire me to go see it.



Thank you PiO. The food was really nice that afternoon where you have the options of eating at someplace else then inside the Anaheim Convention Center. We had a fun time watching Planes. You are right that it is a sky version of Cars 1 where it is a racing movie. 




rentayenta said:


> Great update.
> 
> I think Planes looks really good but I loved Cars.
> 
> Lunch looks delicious.
> 
> My Chloe would have flipped over the Kingdom Keepers event. She loves the books.



Thank you Jenny.

Planes is a good movie. Just like you I will enjoy Cars more over Planes.

The food at the food truck was nice and it was nice to have something different instead of the food at the ACC.

I bet your daughter would have a great time at the D23 Expo and I would recommend that you should consider it in 2015. With all the screenings, pavilions, shopping and exhibits, it is a fun event to attend. The only downside is the waiting for screenings, shopping, etc. during the Expo. But it is getting better and better after each Expo with the StagePass where'd you are guarantee a spot for a screening at Stage 23 or 28.




Wonder2008 said:


> I'm looking at your pictures from the Journey Into Imagineering pavilion while watching D23's Twitter feed from the Richard Sherman / Alan Menken concert.  I got to see Richard Sherman perform at WDW at D23's Destination D in 2011, and I'll never forget it.  Seeing Alan Menken remains a goal of mine!
> 
> It looks like those Stage Passes are pretty useful.  Is it hard to get one?  How long are the lines to get one?
> 
> Thank you for those pictures from the Imagineering pavilion.  If I were there, I'd probably spend a lot of time in that area!
> 
> Thank you again for your great pictures and live updates!
> 
> Robert



Journey Into Imagineering pavilion is a great pavilion that they added for this years D23 Expo. It is completely different then the last two Parks and Resorts pavilion and this one is a great success where the lines have been long from morning to night. We got to see the Richard M. Sherman and Alan Menken: Te Disney Songbook event last might and it was amazing. The event went one hour over its scheduled time where we didn't get out until 9pm last night. Richard and Alan singing all the classic songs from the movies and attractions was a real treat. That is neat that you got to see Richard perform at Destination D at WDW. I hope you get to seeAlan Menken one day.

The StagePass are very useful this year where it is being used for the first time at the D23 Expo. Getting StagePass aren't that hard to get which they are just like getting a FP at the Disney parks and you come back at the schedule time. But getting the StagePass means a long wait line where if you want to see a specific screening you have to get the StagePass queue for a StagePass. We only used it twice during the trip where we didn't use it yesterday sine we were mostly in the D23 Arena for the Disnry Legends Ceremony and the Sherman/Menken event.

Glad that you are enjoying the pictures from the Expo. This is only the fit was and when I get back to Sacramento, I will upload all the pictures from the trip and yu an see the pictures at my Flickr page. 

Your welcome.

I will have a quick update where I left off from Friday.


----------



## mvf-m11c

A quick update while my DA and I are waiting outside to get into the D23Expo for the last day. It is sad that it is the last day for this years Expo and we will be spending much of the day today seeing different screenings. I will write it up later on what we are planning to see but here is a recap on Friday that I left off.

After the Planes screenings and left the D23 Arena, we had some time until we need to head on over to our next screening which was Pixar: Dong Our Homework. We had some time to kill until the screening so we head on over to the Collector Area to see all the different exhibitors stands. 

When we got to the area, I ran into Alison (franandaj) in the area. It was nice to see her again sine the last time I had seen her was during the Cars Land preview from last year. My DA and I have a nice talk with her about the Expo and different events that we all did. She and Fran had the Sorcerers package which got them a lot of great benefits during the Expo over the other people. I really wanted to do the Sorcerer package but it does come with a high price. I wasn't willing to do it this year but now after this Expo we might consider it next year. I'll get to that later sine it is all about this trip. 

When I talked to her that test, she and Fran saw the Art and  Animation: Animation at the Walt Disney Studios went at the D23 Arena while we were I the Dream Store that morning and asked her what we have missed. She told us that Angelina Jolie is playing Malificent in Disney's Malificent which was neat and all ten different movies that are coming up. We told her that we saw the Undiscovered Disneyland screening when she was I the Arena and told her that it was a great screening as well as Tony Baxter getting a window on MS. it was very nice to hear from Alison about the event that we missed that morning as well as the event that we attended. 

We talked about the silent auctions at this years Expo and she told me that Fran really wants this Si and Am statue. Alison told me that she will even miss the D23 Legends Ceremony on Saturday in order to get the statues. (Alison - I did see you in the Sorcerer line when the line when we were moving to go into the Arena for the Disney Legends Ceremony and I don't think I saw Fran with you.) 

After we parted ways while Alison was looking for Fran, we went over to the showroom floor where they had some of the silent auctions.


























Monsters Inc. Ride vehicle










This was by far my favorite the original Matterhorn Mountain Bobsled. I remember the price that Friday at that which the auction was over on Saturday and it was around $12,000.





It was almost the to head on over to Stage 28 on the second floor to see the Pixar: Doing Our Homework screening so we head on over to Stage 28. 

When we got to the second floor, we about 40 minutes until the screening started, so we head on over to the other silent auction room which is in the second floor which had other items that re up for bidding.

When we got in the room and looking around, we got to see Alison again and we talked about the different items that were for sale including the Si and Am statue that Fran wants. Here are some pictures of the different times that were up for auction. These are not all the pictures front eh upstairs silent auto. A I will post them later on when we get back.

A Disneyland Parks sign which was one of my favorites at the silent auction upstairs





The construction wall panels that were up during Buena Vista Street construction which had the classic Disney characters.










Toy Story Midway Mania Construction Panels





Tiki Room Collector Pin set during the 50th Anniversary which happened a couple of months ago.










Flo's V8 Cafe sign





Si and Am prop set that Fran wants to get










It was time to head on over to Stage 28 for the Pixar: Doing Out Homework screening which was about to start at 10 minutes. It was a good thing that we had the StagePass so we wouldn't have to wait for hours in a regular standby queue just to see.





We only had to wait about 10 minutes to get into Stage 28 and we got good seating. 

The Pixar people that speak during the screening were Katherine Sarafian, Andrew Stanton, Lindsey Collins, Denise Ream, Jonas Rivera and Pete Docter talking about the researching of traveling the globe to make the movie scenes. I will get the details later on.





After Pixar: Doing Our Homework, it was almost time when they D23 Arena was going to close at 7pm. We tried t head on over to the Mickeys of Glendale store or Dream Store to buy last second items, but they weren't let any other people enter rather lines. So we decided to head on out of the D23 Expo since it is about to close.

So my DA and I head out of the ACC and back to our room at BW Stovall's. 

We got back to Stovall's around 7:30pm and we had dinner at Marri's pizza parlor which is close to the hotel. It was nice for a change to have dinner in the room instead of eating at the park or restaurant. 

When we had pizza for dinner and we finished around 8:30pm, I decided to head on over to DL that night to watch Magical fireworks at 9:30pm. Originally I wasn't even planning on going to the parks sine we just got back from the Expo that night but I just cant stay away from DL. 

I just took my DSLR and tripod to get firework trails of Magical where I haven't done firework trails for quite some time.

I got to DL around 9:10pm that night with 20 minutes to go until Magical started. I was in between the Coke Corner and the PhotoPass building on Main Street. This was she closest I could get on MS sine there were a lot of people around the Hub. So this was a decent spot to watch Magical that night. Here are some pics of the firework trails of Magical on Friday night.


























This is a start until when I get back and will show more of the firework trails of Magical.

After it was over, I left the park and got back to BW Stovall's. called it for the night and this concludes the quick update on the first day at the D23 Expo.

I will have more later on during the day.


----------



## kmedina

What an eventful day!  I told Crap we had to go next year.  He started looking into it and said it looked boring. Maybe, I will go alone while he takes the boys to the parks. What he considers boring, I think I will find fun. It is also cool that you had more DISmeets.


----------



## tksbaskets

What a fun looking day!  I smiled when I saw the great firework pictures.  I would have had a hard time not going to DL too.

It was nice to see all the auction items.  It's nice to dream about having that Disneyland Parks sign in my basement.  More money than I could spend I'm sure 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice firework trails, Bret!


Love the pictures of the stuff for auction.  Si and Am are cute but if I had the space (and the money$$$), I think I'd go with the bobsleigh myself.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> What an eventful day!  I told Crap we had to go next year.  He started looking into it and said it looked boring. Maybe, I will go alone while he takes the boys to the parks. What he considers boring, I think I will find fun. It is also cool that you had more DISmeets.



It was a great first day at the Expo with all the different seminars, shopping and the pavilions that we have done that day. during that whole first day was the shopping, seminars and the Journey Into Imagineering pavilion. I am crossing my fingers that you and your family will come to the 2015 D23 Expo. If you decide to go to the next D23 Expo, your family can enjoy the parks while you get to enjoy the Expo and maybe I will get to meet you in person. DISmeets have been fun these last few years where I get to meet other DISers and they are all amazing to meet.  




tksbaskets said:


> What a fun looking day!  I smiled when I saw the great firework pictures.  I would have had a hard time not going to DL too.
> 
> It was nice to see all the auction items.  It's nice to dream about having that Disneyland Parks sign in my basement.  More money than I could spend I'm sure
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



It was a fun first day at the Expo. I got to go in the park later that Friday night to watch Magical fireworks and I had a decent spot with about 20 minutes to go at 9:30pm. The firework trails looked very nice. It was very difficult to go to DL after the Expo when we had to get up first thing in the morning to line up for the Expo.

Those silent auction items are really nice to see and I would love to own a few of them. The Disneyland Parks sign was by far my favorite at the upstairs silent auction. I can see it up on the wall and light up when I have friends over in the game room. 

Thank you TK.




PrincessInOz said:


> Nice firework trails, Bret!
> 
> 
> Love the pictures of the stuff for auction.  Si and Am are cute but if I had the space (and the money$$$), I think I'd go with the bobsleigh myself.



Thank you PiO. The firework pictures turned very nice without the Neutral Density Lens which I haven't used that night. The next time when I watched Magical during the trip was on Sunday and I was able to used the Neutral Density Lens and some of them turned out well. This will take some time when I upload all the pictures during the trip. I looked at the total of all the pictures that I have took during the trip and it was over 2200.

It was nice to see all the different silent auction items at the Expo. Si and Am were very neat and they went for a lot. I talked to Alison on Friday about the prop set of Si and Am that Fran really wanted that badly for their new house. I believed that they went for over $10,000 which was a lot of money. 

The original bobsled are very nice to own and I wish they are still at DL over the new bobsleds.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Before I do my updates from the D23 Expo this past weekend, I will show you more pictures from Saturday.

On Saturday morning, I started lining up in the D23 Members queue to go shopping at the Mickey's of Glendale store which I didn't get to do on Friday while my DA went in the D23 Arena queue for the "Let the Adventures Begin: Live Action at the Walt Disney Studios" seminar. 

I was able to go in the store and do some shopping which I spent about 1 hour in the store looking and going over all the stuff that I wanted to buy. There was a long wait line to get into the Mickey's of Glendale store so I had to be cautious of what to buy since I might not want to wait a long time to get back in the store.

Mickey's of Glendale sign





A lot of different merchandise in the Mickey's of Glendale Store




















I will have more tomorrow.


----------



## kmedina

I like the I'm with the band shirt. Hope you got that one.


----------



## PrincessInOz

That's a cute Band shirt!  Love it.  Hope you got one.


----------



## kaoden39

There were a couple of really cute t-shirts there. Wow! To me that is the ultimate shopping trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I like the I'm with the band shirt. Hope you got that one.



Hi Kim,

That was a very neat shirt with the new Magicband on the front. Unfortunately, they only had small and 2XL shirt sizes. I wanted to get one of those shirts even though I won't be going to WDW for awhile. Going in the Journey Into Imagineering pavilion which talks about the new Magicband at WDW is very interesting. I also heard that it will be available for the AP holders so if I ever go back to WDW one day and get the Premier AP again, I will be eligible to get one of those Magicbands. 




PrincessInOz said:


> That's a cute Band shirt!  Love it.  Hope you got one.



Hi PiO,

I loved that one too but they didn't have the size I want when I was there on the second day of the Expo. If I went to the store after being in the Dream Store that Friday, I would have got one that day. Then I would have to wait about over an hour to get in the Mickey's of Glendale store which Alison went on Friday and it took them quite some time to get in the store.




kaoden39 said:


> There were a couple of really cute t-shirts there. Wow! To me that is the ultimate shopping trip.



Hi Michele,

There were a lot of neat shirts at the Mickey's of Glendale store from the WDI, WED, park shirts, etc. This was an ultimate shopping experience. But the ultimate shopping experience shopping would be at the actual Mickey's of Glendale store at the Walt Disney Imagineering in Glendale, California. There were a couple of times this year where D23 members are invited to the store to do shopping and trading. It would have been amazing to shop at the actual store in Glendale.

Here are some of the items that I bought during the trip

Pins from the Dream Store and Mickey's of Glendale Store





Shirts





WED Shirts and Hats 





WDI Hoodie










This was a very neat item that I bought at the Dream Store was the Disneyland 4D Puzzle





WDI Lunch Bag





I got the customize iPhone 5 Disneyland cover


----------



## PrincessInOz

WOW!  Look at all that amazing merchandise.

I love the Limited Edition pins.....and a 4D puzzle??????  Really?  Does it come with a spray bottle to spritz the air around?


----------



## kmedina

The 4D puzzle looks awesome, but my boys would just tear it up. They have some cool merchandise.


----------



## ACDSNY

Looks like you scooped up some nice items at the D23 Expo!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> WOW!  Look at all that amazing merchandise.
> 
> I love the Limited Edition pins.....and a 4D puzzle??????  Really?  Does it come with a spray bottle to spritz the air around?



I did buy a lot of merchandise at both the Disney Dream Store and Mickey's of Glendale. I didn't shop at the Disney Store which turned out to be the busiest out of the three main stores at the Expo where I have seen long lines just to get into the Disney Store.

The Disneyland 4D puzzle was very interesting where there are mini figures of the buildings and attractions. I haven't opened it yet since I am going to give it to my mom since she like to do puzzles. This was a perfect gift to get for her.




kmedina said:


> The 4D puzzle looks awesome, but my boys would just tear it up. They have some cool merchandise.



The 4D puzzle was a very nice item to get. Luckily they had a lot of those puzzles available during the last two day of the Expo where I didn't want to buy it on the first days since I bought a lot on Friday.




ACDSNY said:


> Looks like you scooped up some nice items at the D23 Expo!



I did buy a lot of stuff at the Expo. I remember that someone bought box loads of merchandise on Friday (mostly Vinylmation's).

Before I go to bed, here are some pictures of the Dream Store


----------



## PrincessInOz

Yet more gorgeous merchandise.

I like a lot of the t-shirts on display.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wonder2008

Thank you for posting all those pictures - you obviously did well in the pin department!

I like that D23 Expo T-shirt with all the characters dressed as Sorcerer's Apprentices.  Everyone looks happy, except Donald!

Please keep these pictures coming!

Robert


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Yet more gorgeous merchandise.
> 
> I like a lot of the t-shirts on display.  Thanks for sharing.



There were a lot of very interesting things at the Dream Store. Alison got more interesting pictures during her shopping at the Dream Store on Thursday before the Expo was open to the public. 

THank you PiO.




Wonder2008 said:


> Thank you for posting all those pictures - you obviously did well in the pin department!
> 
> I like that D23 Expo T-shirt with all the characters dressed as Sorcerer's Apprentices.  Everyone looks happy, except Donald!
> 
> Please keep these pictures coming!
> 
> Robert



Your welcome Robert. My DA and I bought a lot of pins that day but I know that other people during the Expo bought way more than me. 

This years D23 Expo shirt looks way better then the last Expo in 2011 which had the classic Mickey. There were some items that they added at this years Expo where there are some that weren't added from the last one.


*Sherry E*

I wanted to post on your thread until you lock it down tonight. As you know that your thread got me started to do all the trip reports. I have enjoyed your threads for all those years and your will always be one of my favorites. It is sad that you have to close down your trip report thread and hope to read the new one.

I know that you aren't a summertime person and we are almost at the end of the summertime and close to the Halloween season at the DLR. Then it will be a matter of time when we get closer to the Holiday season at the DLR. You already know that I do enjoy going to the DLR during the Holiday season and will once again enjoy it with the new WoC show "Winter Dream". I haven't commented on the Christmas thread lately since I have been sick or away cause of work, it seems (for what I have been reading lately) that DL won't be having a party and making Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks and A Christmas Fantasy parade as a separate paid admission which they shouldn't.

I might as well tell you and the other DISers that are following my trip reports. It is highly likely that my family and I will be going to the DLR in December during Christmas break. I know that I don't want to go during Christmas break at the DLR since it is one of the busiest times of the year. But this is the only time that my family can go to the DLR. The dates that they want to go to SoCal is on December 26th to the 29th. The dates are not announced yet but these are the dates that they will want to go to SoCal for the trip.

I will be looking forward to hear from you during MHP on Sept. 27th for the first night. It has been a long time since I have attended MHP at the DLR. But after attending Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party at the MK last year, it almost seems like I haven't missed MHP at DL. Maybe one day I will go back to the DLR and attend MHP since 2010. 

I remember from your last years trip report that you didn't have a good time with your friends when you went in December. Hopefully when you go to the DLR in December, you will have a great time.

Once again, it has been fun to read your thread after all those years and I will be looking forward to seeing your new trip report thread.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Bret - Fantastic news about your Christmas trip.  I'll be looking forward to living vicariously through your pictures.  Love seeing DL all dressed up for Christmas.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> *Sherry E*
> 
> I wanted to post on your thread until you lock it down tonight. As you know that your thread got me started to do all the trip reports. I have enjoyed your threads for all those years and your will always be one of my favorites. It is sad that you have to close down your trip report thread and hope to read the new one.
> 
> I know that you aren't a summertime person and we are almost at the end of the summertime and close to the Halloween season at the DLR. Then it will be a matter of time when we get closer to the Holiday season at the DLR. You already know that I do enjoy going to the DLR during the Holiday season and will once again enjoy it with the new WoC show "Winter Dream". I haven't commented on the Christmas thread lately since I have been sick or away cause of work, it seems (for what I have been reading lately) that DL won't be having a party and making Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks and A Christmas Fantasy parade as a separate paid admission which they shouldn't.
> 
> I might as well tell you and the other DISers that are following my trip reports. It is highly likely that my family and I will be going to the DLR in December during Christmas break. I know that I don't want to go during Christmas break at the DLR since it is one of the busiest times of the year. But this is the only time that my family can go to the DLR. The dates that they want to go to SoCal is on December 26th to the 29th. The dates are not announced yet but these are the dates that they will want to go to SoCal for the trip.
> 
> I will be looking forward to hear from you during MHP on Sept. 27th for the first night. It has been a long time since I have attended MHP at the DLR. But after attending Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party at the MK last year, it almost seems like I haven't missed MHP at DL. Maybe one day I will go back to the DLR and attend MHP since 2010.
> 
> I remember from your last years trip report that you didn't have a good time with your friends when you went in December. Hopefully when you go to the DLR in December, you will have a great time.
> 
> Once again, it has been fun to read your thread after all those years and I will be looking forward to seeing your new trip report thread.



*Bret --*

It is so sweet of you to post a message/comment for me here in your TR.  You didn't have to take the time to do that at all.  And you know, I almost wouldn't have seen the comment tonight but I was on my way back to my DLR TR to post a few teaser Catalina pictures -- just maybe 7 of them or so and that's it, and then I was going to close out the thread again until I get the darn Wrap-Up/Retrospective finally finished.  But I saw that you had posted in your TR and I thought, "Let me check out what Bret posted tonight," and saw your very nice message to me.

Thank you so much for the kind words.  I really, really appreciate it, and appreciate that you have followed along with my TR thread for so long.  I will open my TR back up for comments when I get that Wrap-Up done.  I was just afraid I would go over the 250 pages before I got the Wrap-Up done if I didn't close it temporarily.  It's not that I don't want comments, of course -- I am just afraid of that ominous "250" looming overhead!  I'm so afraid that if I don't keep my thread temporarily closed, someone else will swoop in and close it out of nowhere -- before I am ready for it to be closed!

I can skip the MHP every so often if there is nothing new, as you know.  This year I'm curious about what they're putting in Toontown for the MHP.  And last year I skipped Halloween Time entirely so I figured I'd better get there and check it out, take a few more pictures, etc.  But it looks like Halloween Time is going to be the usual too -- nothing really new.  Disney certainly doesn't shell out the money to enhance their Halloween Time celebration, do they?  They seem to scale it back, if anything.

Anyway, enough about my stuff...now what is this news about your December trip??!!  That shocked me, as you are mainly a November DLR person!!  Does this mean that you would be skipping your usual November trip?  Well, if you go on those dates in December, yes, the crowds will be big.  However, a lot of people say it's not as bad as they expected and they were able to manage everything despite the crowds.

You know what this means, of course -- this means you will finally, finally be able to take some photos of the 3 DLR hotels' decorations!  Santa should be gone but the decorations will still be up!

And yes, so far it looks like we will be spared a hard ticket party, so the fireworks, parade and snow should stay as is.  The holiday World of Color will be going on in the other park, so it should be interesting to see what's happening this season.

A new Theme Week starts in two days, in the Superthread.  Stay tuned!

You said you were sick -- are you feeling better?


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Bret - Fantastic news about your Christmas trip.  I'll be looking forward to living vicariously through your pictures.  Love seeing DL all dressed up for Christmas.



This will be the 2nd trip this year during the Holiday season for me since I will be going with my DA (who goes with me to the DLR during the Holiday season) in November. The December trip will be with my aunt (my dad's sister who went with me during the January & June trip), her son, possibly my cousin Chris and my aunt friends from Texas. Mostly I would not even go during that time of the year but this is the only available time for my aunt friends to be able to come down to California and visit the DLR.




Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> It is so sweet of you to post a message/comment for me here in your TR.  You didn't have to take the time to do that at all.  And you know, I almost wouldn't have seen the comment tonight but I was on my way back to my DLR TR to post a few teaser Catalina pictures -- just maybe 7 of them or so and that's it, and then I was going to close out the thread again until I get the darn Wrap-Up/Retrospective finally finished.  But I saw that you had posted in your TR and I thought, "Let me check out what Bret posted tonight," and saw your very nice message to me.
> 
> Thank you so much for the kind words.  I really, really appreciate it, and appreciate that you have followed along with my TR thread for so long.  I will open my TR back up for comments when I get that Wrap-Up done.  I was just afraid I would go over the 250 pages before I got the Wrap-Up done if I didn't close it temporarily.  It's not that I don't want comments, of course -- I am just afraid of that ominous "250" looming overhead!  I'm so afraid that if I don't keep my thread temporarily closed, someone else will swoop in and close it out of nowhere -- before I am ready for it to be closed!
> 
> I can skip the MHP every so often if there is nothing new, as you know.  This year I'm curious about what they're putting in Toontown for the MHP.  And last year I skipped Halloween Time entirely so I figured I'd better get there and check it out, take a few more pictures, etc.  But it looks like Halloween Time is going to be the usual too -- nothing really new.  Disney certainly doesn't shell out the money to enhance their Halloween Time celebration, do they?  They seem to scale it back, if anything.
> 
> Anyway, enough about my stuff...now what is this news about your December trip??!!  That shocked me, as you are mainly a November DLR person!!  Does this mean that you would be skipping your usual November trip?  Well, if you go on those dates in December, yes, the crowds will be big.  However, a lot of people say it's not as bad as they expected and they were able to manage everything despite the crowds.
> 
> You know what this means, of course -- this means you will finally, finally be able to take some photos of the 3 DLR hotels' decorations!  Santa should be gone but the decorations will still be up!
> 
> And yes, so far it looks like we will be spared a hard ticket party, so the fireworks, parade and snow should stay as is.  The holiday World of Color will be going on in the other park, so it should be interesting to see what's happening this season.
> 
> A new Theme Week starts in two days, in the Superthread.  Stay tuned!
> 
> You said you were sick -- are you feeling better?



I wanted to comment on your trip report thread before you closed but this is the next closest one to comment about your thread. 

Your welcome and I appreciate all the time you have written about your past trip reports. It will be a matter of time when my trip report thread will be closed when I reach the 250 page mark. Before I started to post this post, I saw your pictures of your Catalina trip. Very nice pictures from your Catalina trip. I really did enjoy the bird pictures the most.

It will be very interesting to see what DL will do for the Halloween season. MHP is a nice event to go to at DL but it gets older and older unless DL does something new for the party. Ever since 2010 which I attended and heard and seen pictures of the parry, it almost seems like DL hasn't done anything new to improve the party over the time. It will be very interesting to see what Toontown will be getting for MHP. I didn't get to go to the Halloween season last year since I went to WDW during the Halloween season which was nice but I will still pick the Halloween season at DL over WDW anytime. In my opinion of seeing the Halloween season at the DLR, it almost seems like Disney is not putting a lot of money for the Halloween celebration at DL. Last year at the DLR (which I didn't attend) during the Halloween season that it looked like they scaled it back.

My aunt (who went with me during the January & June trips not my DA who goes with me during the Holiday season a lot) is planning a trip to go back to the DLR in late December during Christmas break. Her friend from Texas will be coming to visit her and wants to go to the DLR which she has never been which will make it exciting. Her friend from Texas will be coming with her daughter which will be her first time to California which she is excited as well. This was the only time they are able to come from Texas and visit us so my aunt had no problem with it. Along with my aunt and I will be her son (my cousin) & possibly my cousin Chris (who went with me during the June trip along with my aunt). I know that it would have shocked you of going in December since I haven't been to the DLR in December since 2009. As you know that these last few years I have been going to the DLR in November. With work and basketball season, I had no time to go in December like I usually do in the past and have been going in November. I will still be planning on going to the DLR in November on the 22nd to 24th with my DA and go with my aunt in late December on the 26th to 29th. I won't be skipping my November trip which is now a tradition to me and my DA these last few years and it has been enjoyable to go to the DLR during the Holiday season. The crowds during Christmas break are busy and we will be planning really well of what to do and see. I'm hoping that the trip will be manageable in December but I will plan it as a heavy season and planning is really important to get the most out of the trip.

You are absolutely correct that I will be able to see the Christmas decorations at the 3 DLR hotels in December which I haven't seen when I go before Thanksgiving during the Holiday season. Since my DA and I will be going on the 22nd to 24th in November on the 2nd weekend of the Holiday season, we might be able to see the hotel Christmas decorations. But I will still consider that it won't be up during the November trip. Hopefully the decorations will be up during the November trip. But for the December trip, I will try to make an effort to go to the 3 DLR hotels to see the Christmas decorations. It all depends on what my family will want to do and see when we go in December.

I am getting more and more confident that DL won't be doing a hard ticket for the parade, fireworks and snow this year. At least we will be able to enjoy those three activities at DL which makes it so magical during the Holiday season. I am really looking forward to World of Color - Winter Dream show during the Holiday season and glad that there is a new show for World of Color instead of just adding different segment to the original show. It will be very interesting to see what happens this year with a new show a DCA and the usual Holiday shows at DL.

I will be looking forward to the new Theme Week on Monday.

I have the stomach flu ever since I got back from the D23 Expo weekend. Right now it isn't as bad as the first few days when I got back but there are times when I have to go to the bathroom and be in it for awhile. I might have to go to the doctor next week if I don't get better anytime soon.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> It is so sweet of you to post a message/comment for me here in your TR.  You didn't have to take the time to do that at all.  And you know, I almost wouldn't have seen the comment tonight but I was on my way back to my DLR TR to post a few teaser Catalina pictures -- just maybe 7 of them or so and that's it, and then I was going to close out the thread again until I get the darn Wrap-Up/Retrospective finally finished.  But I saw that you had posted in your TR and I thought, "Let me check out what Bret posted tonight," and saw your very nice message to me.
> 
> Thank you so much for the kind words.  I really, really appreciate it, and appreciate that you have followed along with my TR thread for so long.  I will open my TR back up for comments when I get that Wrap-Up done.  I was just afraid I would go over the 250 pages before I got the Wrap-Up done if I didn't close it temporarily.  It's not that I don't want comments, of course -- I am just afraid of that ominous "250" looming overhead!  I'm so afraid that if I don't keep my thread temporarily closed, someone else will swoop in and close it out of nowhere -- before I am ready for it to be closed!
> 
> I can skip the MHP every so often if there is nothing new, as you know.  This year I'm curious about what they're putting in Toontown for the MHP.  And last year I skipped Halloween Time entirely so I figured I'd better get there and check it out, take a few more pictures, etc.  But it looks like Halloween Time is going to be the usual too -- nothing really new.  Disney certainly doesn't shell out the money to enhance their Halloween Time celebration, do they?  They seem to scale it back, if anything.
> 
> Anyway, enough about my stuff...now what is this news about your December trip??!!  That shocked me, as you are mainly a November DLR person!!  Does this mean that you would be skipping your usual November trip?  Well, if you go on those dates in December, yes, the crowds will be big.  However, a lot of people say it's not as bad as they expected and they were able to manage everything despite the crowds.
> 
> You know what this means, of course -- this means you will finally, finally be able to take some photos of the 3 DLR hotels' decorations!  Santa should be gone but the decorations will still be up!
> 
> And yes, so far it looks like we will be spared a hard ticket party, so the fireworks, parade and snow should stay as is.  The holiday World of Color will be going on in the other park, so it should be interesting to see what's happening this season.
> 
> A new Theme Week starts in two days, in the Superthread.  Stay tuned!
> 
> You said you were sick -- are you feeling better?



I had fun reading your post on your trip report thread too Sherry.  So much fun in store.  Can't wait to hear about the wild woman on the golf cart.


----------



## tksbaskets

Bret, I'm sorry to hear you haven't been feeling well! I've enjoyed hearing about the expo.   The iPhone cover you purchased is great!  I really like the WDI hoodie you got too.

Hope you feel better soon.

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Bret, I'm sorry to hear you haven't been feeling well! I've enjoyed hearing about the expo.   The iPhone cover you purchased is great!  I really like the WDI hoodie you got too.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> TK



Hi TK,

Thank you. I am not fully recover from the stomach flu but I am feeling way better then before. Glad to hear that you are enjoying my experience at the 2013 D23 Expo. I am way behind since I have been busy with work and sick lately. The iPhone cover was very neat and glad that I got one during the Expo. When I asked the CM's if the covers will be available at the Disney stores or at the parks, they said that they are only available at the D23 Expo. So I had to get one and it was quite a lot which was around $36.99 with out the AP discount which I saved a little more money. The Disneyland park cover was the one that I wanted but I was also torn of getting the Disneyland E Ticket iPhone cover which was very nice as well. But I had to choose one and I chose the Disneyland park cover. I should have took a lot of photos when I was in the Mickey's of Glendale since there were a lot of different items to choose from.


----------



## tksbaskets

Bret, is the Expo every year or every other year?  My family and I will most likely be purchasing an Annual Pass in December and I'd like to get our moneys worth   A trip to Anaheim for and Expo would be wonderful.


----------



## mvf-m11c

It has been awhile since I have done a update from the 2013 D23 Expo. I will be doing a quick update of what happened during Saturday when I was at the Mickey's of Glendale store and my DA was at "Let the Adventures Begin: Live Action at the Walt Disney Studios" screening. 

When I got to the show room floor, I had to wait in a line to get in while there are a lot of other people that are already in the store. So while I was waiting, I was talking to other Disney fans about the Expo.

Here are some pics of the merchandise while I was in the queue.










Vinylmation Artist signs were happening on Saturday and Sunday. 





Just when I was about to enter the store, there were some people yelling at others right close to the exit of the Journey Into Imagineering pavilion. There were some people that exit the JII pavilion and cut in through the store line. Some of the people were arguing at the people that were trying to cut in the line and the staff told them that they had to go at the end of the line. It was not common during the Expo where there are people that will try to cut in the line so they won't have to wait to get in the stores, screenings, signings, etc.

I spent about 1 hour in the Mickey's of Glendale store to carefully look and choose what to buy since if I leave the store I won't have another shot at it since the lines take as long as over one hour. This was a very hard decision to be in the Mickey's of Glendale store to buy the merchandise since a lot of the good shirts, sweatshirts, pins, etc. are gone from Friday. But I was able to get a lot of neat stuff at the store. The one that I wanted the most and wasn't able to get was the Magicband shirt along with a WED retro polo shirt.


























There were a lot of people looking at the pins





After shopping at the Mickey's of Glendale Store, I head on out and saw that going through Journey Into Imagineer pavilion was quite long as well as the store line.










I head on over to the Dream Store to get the Disneyland 4D puzzle that I wanted to get since there was no point of getting it on Friday with all the stuff that I bought. It was also a good opportunity to get some other stuff that I needed to get for my family. I bought a couple of more D23 Expo shirts for my cousin Chris and her sister. 

Just when I was about to check out, I saw the personalized iPhone cases with the Disney parks, park signs, Hub, E Ticket, D23 Expo, & Mickey. I wanted to get all the different cases but I only needed just one. So my first two choices was the Disneyland park map and the E Ticket case. I went back and forward of which one to choose and I picked the Disneyland park map case over the E Ticket. I still too this day and while I am writing my trip report that I wanted to get the E Ticket case. But I am still happy with the Disneyland park map case which I have on my iPhone right now. 





I asked the CM if these cases will be available after the Expo and she everyone that these cases are exclusively from the Expo and won't be available elsewhere. So it was neat to have a case which is only available during the D23 Expo.

They didn't have the case in the store and I had to fill out an invoice of which one I want to get. So I picked the DL park map case with black on the outside. 





When I paid for all the stuff that I bought, I was directed towards the end of the check out area to see where I will be getting my iPhone case. There was a machine that prints the cases with the covers. I remember seeing that machine on Friday and was wondering why they have a machine right at the registers.

I gave them my invoice sheet to the staff that were working on the iPhone cases and told me to come back later since it will take some time to print out the covers. There were also other people too that were waiting to get their iPhone cases.

While I was in the area around the Silent auction, I head on back over there to see all the different items.

Old Matterhorn bobsleds










There were a few items that I didn't show on my last update from the show room floor silent auction items.





Honey pots display that was at Critter Country for Winnie the Pooh character meet & greet










Mark VII Autopia Ride Vehicle Wall Art by Foose Design










I still had some time to kill until I went back over to the Dream Store registers to pick up the case and so I walked in the Collector Forum area to see all the different stands.

This is the area where there are stands that has a massive selection of collectors and exhibitors for buying, selling, and trading all things Disney. Also with many Disneyana treasures, discussion boards, and fan groups.





One of the stands that was selling Disney animation art also had a prop from the old Submarine Voyage of the divers carrying a sunken treasure chest.





A Jungle Cruise remote control boat from the Disneyland hotel.





It was almost time to get my iPhone case from the Dream Store register area, I passed by the MousePlanet stand.





As well as the MiceChat stand





I just walked passed by it since I was heading on over to get my iPhone case at the Dream Store.

When I got to the register area, I picked up my iPhone case which came with the Disney-Tech box as well as a protector screen. For that much money for a case it was nice to get those included.

That is it for this post and I will have more from the D23 Expo.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Amazing!  That personalised iphone case must be so cool!  Glad you got yourself one.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Bret, is the Expo every year or every other year?  My family and I will most likely be purchasing an Annual Pass in December and I'd like to get our moneys worth   A trip to Anaheim for and Expo would be wonderful.



The D23 Expo is every two years which the first one started in 2009, the 2nd in 2011 and this years in 2013. So the next D23 Expo will be held in 2015. The dates are not announced yet but ticket will be available next year to purchase. In 2012 in between the 2011 and this year Expo is a event called Destination D which is a small event that is smaller then the D23 Expo. But it does talk about the history of Disney just like the screenings at the Expo on a smaller scale. I believe the last Destination D was in August of 2012 which Alison (franandaj) attended she might give you a better description of Destination D since she attended in 2012.

I am so excited to hear that you and your family will likely purchase AP during your December trip. You definitely will want to get your money's worth on the AP by going to the parks and getting the discount at the GCH, food and merchandise. I ma hoping that you will be able to attend the D23 Expo in 2015 and it will be nice to feet you in person.




PrincessInOz said:


> Amazing!  That personalised iphone case must be so cool!  Glad you got yourself one.



Hi PiO. Thank you. I was glad that I got one instead of waiting after the Expo where these are only available during the Expo.


----------



## kmedina

Loving the additional pictures. I did not know the expo was every two years either. I may skip Destination D next year and wait for the expo even though we were planning a trip next August. We were thinking of buying APs when we go in October.  Now, I am thinking of waiting until next year. We'll see, I guess.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Loving the additional pictures. I did not know the expo was every two years either. I may skip Destination D next year and wait for the expo even though we were planning a trip next August. We were thinking of buying APs when we go in October.  Now, I am thinking of waiting until next year. We'll see, I guess.



Thank you Kim. Gad that you are enjoying all the different pictures during the D23 Expo trip. The D23 Expo happens every two years ever since it started in 2009. Destination D will be next year in 2014 and I might consider going to it next year depends on what is showing. I am hoping that you are able to attend the D23 Expo in 2015 which will be something you will want to do. I will be looking forward to hear if you are going to get an AP for your trips.


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret --*

I was suggesting to one of our regular DLR Christmas Superthread followers, *egritz*, to come here and ask you for fireworks, WoC and other nighttime photo pointers.  Hopefully she will make it over here.  She had asked about getting tips in the Superthread a couple of times, and yesterday I mentioned that your TR thread is full of fantastic fireworks and WoC shots (all of which only seem to get better over time!) and that you might be able to help -- although she has a Canon and you have a Nikon.  I also mentioned that *PrincessInOz* had given you tips and maybe could add some insight to the discussion as well.

Of course, here I am, volunteering everyone's services as far as giving nighttime photo tips  but that is part of what I do here -- I hook people up with or otherwise refer them to the threads or the people who can be of the most help for what they need.


----------



## mvf-m11c

It has been a while since I updated the D23 Expo trip report but I have not been feeling good lately and work is the same where I don't go on the threads a lot. But I will find a way to finish the trip report during the D23 Expo. This weekend will be the Sac Anime show which is one of the biggest Anime shows in Sacramento and I have worked as a vendor these last few years. 



Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> I was suggesting to one of our regular DLR Christmas Superthread followers, *egritz*, to come here and ask you for fireworks, WoC and other nighttime photo pointers.  Hopefully she will make it over here.  She had asked about getting tips in the Superthread a couple of times, and yesterday I mentioned that your TR thread is full of fantastic fireworks and WoC shots (all of which only seem to get better over time!) and that you might be able to help -- although she has a Canon and you have a Nikon.  I also mentioned that *PrincessInOz* had given you tips and maybe could add some insight to the discussion as well.
> 
> Of course, here I am, volunteering everyone's services as far as giving nighttime photo tips  but that is part of what I do here -- I hook people up with or otherwise refer them to the threads or the people who can be of the most help for what they need.



Thank you Sherry for mentioning other DISers to my thread on picture taking of the fireworks, WoC, F! & other nighttime shows. I am still learning much more to take even better pictures where they are getting better and better after every trip. I also do have to thank *PiO* (PrincessInOz) for helping me with the functions on taking pictures during the nighttime shows mostly for the firework trails. I can help out a little with the firework trails that I have learned a lot from PiO and this one booked called "How to Photograph Fireworks The Complete Guide to Capturing Fireworks Like a Pro" by Tom Bricker, Cory Disbrow & Adam Hansen which is a very useful for taking firework pictures. That book helped me a lot of taking the firework trails pictures. During the D23 Expo trip earlier this month, I was able to go to DL twice to get the firework trail pictures of Magical fireworks and they turned out not bad. The only thing that I didn't like about the pictures were the smoke with the trails. I am still learning on how to take pictures of the firework trails and get those out of the picture. 

Here is one of my example firework trails photos when I took during the August trip.




Here is the exif data:
Exposure: 6
Aperture: f/16.0
Focal Length: 40mm
ISO Speed: 200


If PiO reads your post, she will be able to give some great tips of firework photography. You can go to PiO WDW PTR and she took some amazing firework trail photos [post=49175682]Anyone Game? It’s my Sep 2013 Blog! The Broadband Experience-MB and FP+ #1031, 08/22[/post] She also helped me with the dark rides picture taking which helps a lot and I'm still learning on how to take dark ride photos when the ride vehicle is moving.

These other DISers that you should talk to are *KCMike, I'm Mikey & Elk Grove Chris* which they take amazing pictures at DL. The Disneyland Resort Picture of the Day #5!! is a great thread which has a lot of amazing pictures of DL from the daytime to the nighttime. 

I'm sorry for not being much of a help with the nightime picture taking.


----------



## kmedina

I really should bookmark this at some point, so I could try it out. I love the shots you're getting lately. Princess has some true photography talent.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> I was suggesting to one of our regular DLR Christmas Superthread followers, *egritz*, to come here and ask you for fireworks, WoC and other nighttime photo pointers.  Hopefully she will make it over here.  She had asked about getting tips in the Superthread a couple of times, and yesterday I mentioned that your TR thread is full of fantastic fireworks and WoC shots (all of which only seem to get better over time!) and that you might be able to help -- although she has a Canon and you have a Nikon.  I also mentioned that *PrincessInOz* had given you tips and maybe could add some insight to the discussion as well.
> 
> Of course, here I am, volunteering everyone's services as far as giving nighttime photo tips  but that is part of what I do here -- I hook people up with or otherwise refer them to the threads or the people who can be of the most help for what they need.





mvf-m11c said:


> It has been a while since I updated the D23 Expo trip report but I have not been feeling good lately and work is the same where I don't go on the threads a lot. But I will find a way to finish the trip report during the D23 Expo. This weekend will be the Sac Anime show which is one of the biggest Anime shows in Sacramento and I have worked as a vendor these last few years.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sherry for mentioning other DISers to my thread on picture taking of the fireworks, WoC, F! & other nighttime shows. I am still learning much more to take even better pictures where they are getting better and better after every trip. I also do have to thank *PiO* (PrincessInOz) for helping me with the functions on taking pictures during the nighttime shows mostly for the firework trails. I can help out a little with the firework trails that I have learned a lot from PiO and this one booked called "How to Photograph Fireworks The Complete Guide to Capturing Fireworks Like a Pro" by Tom Bricker, Cory Disbrow & Adam Hansen which is a very useful for taking firework pictures. That book helped me a lot of taking the firework trails pictures. During the D23 Expo trip earlier this month, I was able to go to DL twice to get the firework trail pictures of Magical fireworks and they turned out not bad. The only thing that I didn't like about the pictures were the smoke with the trails. I am still learning on how to take pictures of the firework trails and get those out of the picture.
> 
> Here is one of my example firework trails photos when I took during the August trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the exif data:
> Exposure: 6
> Aperture: f/16.0
> Focal Length: 40mm
> ISO Speed: 200
> 
> 
> If PiO reads your post, she will be able to give some great tips of firework photography. You can go to PiO WDW PTR and she took some amazing firework trail photos [post=49175682]Anyone Game? Its my Sep 2013 Blog! The Broadband Experience-MB and FP+ #1031, 08/22[/post] She also helped me with the dark rides picture taking which helps a lot and I'm still learning on how to take dark ride photos when the ride vehicle is moving.
> 
> These other DISers that you should talk to are *KCMike, I'm Mikey & Elk Grove Chris* which they take amazing pictures at DL. The Disneyland Resort Picture of the Day #5!! is a great thread which has a lot of amazing pictures of DL from the daytime to the nighttime.
> 
> I'm sorry for not being much of a help with the nightime picture taking.





kmedina said:


> I really should bookmark this at some point, so I could try it out. I love the shots you're getting lately. Princess has some true photography talent.





I wondered why my ears were burning!


WOW!  Thanks so much everyone.  I have to thank everyone on the DisPhotoboard for helping me with my pictures; so if I can 'pay it forward', it's the least I can do.  



ISO 400, f/16, 13 sec.  I do have an ND-2 filter on my lens so I can have a little longer exposure time.  You don't need the filter; but it does give you more options to play with.  And I can thank Tom Bricker for the added expense.  









The spot where these fireworks are shot from is dark; so I opened up the ISO setting to 400 but I noticed that there smoke was also exposing up in the pictures.



I took the ISO down to ISO 200 (which lets less light into the sensor).
I got lucky with the bursts in this one.  

ISO 200, f/16, 13 seconds









Same location, a couple of weeks later.  I was shooting with an Ultra Wide lens this time.  (Again....an additional expense thanks to Tom Bricker and SRisonS on the Dis!)


ISO 200, f/18, 13 sec.  Some of the below is a little over exposed; and I could dial the exposure time down a little; but the higher bursts are okay.









Sometimes, it's just about the timing.  Same settings (ISO 200, f/18, 13 sec)....but with a different firework sequence, the exposure of this one isn't bad (to me).










And we all know that there is usually a massive burst of fireworks at the end.  I play around with the settings to reduce the overexposure.  in this instance, I dialled the time right down.


ISO 200, f/18, 4 sec








Hope this helps.


----------



## franandaj

Sorry I've been MIA Bret, it's been crazy busy for me.  You got some great shots inside the stores of some of the merchandise.  I was so busy trying to carry things, I forgot to take pictures of all the things that were available for sale.  I'm working on my update from the Animation seminar and hoping to post it before the long weekend is over.  These panels are so informative, it takes so long just to write them up from all my notes!

Thanks for your report, looking forward to hearing the rest!


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> Sorry I've been MIA Bret, it's been crazy busy for me.  You got some great shots inside the stores of some of the merchandise.  I was so busy trying to carry things, I forgot to take pictures of all the things that were available for sale.  I'm working on my update from the Animation seminar and hoping to post it before the long weekend is over.  These panels are so informative, it takes so long just to write them up from all my notes!
> 
> Thanks for your report, looking forward to hearing the rest!



I have been MIA on my trip report for a long time and I haven't post one since last month. Thank you very much. I would have took a lot more pictures inside the Mickey's of Glendale store but I had to see what merchandise that I wanted to buy since I don't want to wait over an hour to get back in the MoG store. Those screenings were amazing. I wanted to go to the Animation seminar but the stores were on my list of top priorities.


While I am here, I got some good news. I will be heading down this weekend to SoCal with my DB and his GF to drop off some stuff for my DB GF brother who is going to school. So I will be down this weekend on Saturday and coming back on Monday. During the trip while I am at the DLR, I will get to see the Halloween decorations and a DISers meet up with PrincessInOz & frandandaj. 

Originally I wasn't planning on going to SoCal this year since the D23 Expo last month and have two upcoming trips in November and December but since my DB was going down to SoCal to help his GF brother, it was a great opportunity to go. 

I will have more details later on before the trip.


----------



## PrincessInOz

YAY!!!


So glad you could come down and we can DisMeet this weekend.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> I have been MIA on my trip report for a long time and I haven't post one since last month. Thank you very much. I would have took a lot more pictures inside the Mickey's of Glendale store but I had to see what merchandise that I wanted to buy since I don't want to wait over an hour to get back in the MoG store. Those screenings were amazing. I wanted to go to the Animation seminar but the stores were on my list of top priorities.
> 
> 
> While I am here, I got some good news. I will be heading down this weekend to SoCal with my DB and his GF to drop off some stuff for my DB GF brother who is going to school. So I will be down this weekend on Saturday and coming back on Monday. During the trip while I am at the DLR, I will get to see the Halloween decorations and a DISers meet up with PrincessInOz & frandandaj.
> 
> Originally I wasn't planning on going to SoCal this year since the D23 Expo last month and have two upcoming trips in November and December but since my DB was going down to SoCal to help his GF brother, it was a great opportunity to go.
> 
> I will have more details later on before the trip.



What fun that you are going to DL this weekend!  Plus meeting up with fellow DISers.   I'll look forward to hearing about your trip and seeing any photos you can share with the Halloween decorations.

Nice that you can help your DB too.


----------



## Sherry E

It's great that you'll be going again, but it's too bad you won't be there on Friday the 13th when the Villains are unleashed, Bret!

I know that at one point earlier this week Tom/I'mTooExcitedToSleep and Mary Jo were trying to organize another DIS-meet before the Villains stuff begins on Friday night, but I don't know if they decided to scrap the idea or if they are still going through with it.  (I think they're doing live coverage from Unleash the Villains for Unplugged.)  I'm not sure if I will be at the meet but I will definitely be in the parks on Friday!

Don't forget to stop in Ghirardelli and get your free sample of pumpkin chocolate!  And be sure to get some pictures of the All Hallows Eve version of the Mad T Party in DCA -- that is something brand new and different, and I'm curious to see it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> YAY!!!
> 
> 
> So glad you could come down and we can DisMeet this weekend.





I will be looking forward to the DISer meet this weekend with you and Alison.




tksbaskets said:


> What fun that you are going to DL this weekend!  Plus meeting up with fellow DISers.   I'll look forward to hearing about your trip and seeing any photos you can share with the Halloween decorations.
> 
> Nice that you can help your DB too.



I was surprised as well when my DB told me that he and his GF are going down to SoCal this weekend. Plus to get to meet up with PrincessInOz and franandaj is very nice as well. I will get as many pictures of the Halloween decorations as possible. I will definitely have to go on Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy since I have rode it the last time in 2010.

Since he was going down this weekend and I have no work, it would be a perfect time to go down and help his GF brother with his stuff. 




Sherry E said:


> It's great that you'll be going again, but it's too bad you won't be there on Friday the 13th when the Villains are unleashed, Bret!
> 
> I know that at one point earlier this week Tom/I'mTooExcitedToSleep and Mary Jo were trying to organize another DIS-meet before the Villains stuff begins on Friday night, but I don't know if they decided to scrap the idea or if they are still going through with it.  (I think they're doing live coverage from Unleash the Villains for Unplugged.)  I'm not sure if I will be at the meet but I will definitely be in the parks on Friday!
> 
> Don't forget to stop in Ghirardelli and get your free sample of pumpkin chocolate!  And be sure to get some pictures of the All Hallows Eve version of the Mad T Party in DCA -- that is something brand new and different, and I'm curious to see it.



I'm glad that I will be going back down during the Halloween season. I wasn't even planning on going this year after the D23 Expo and the upcoming Holiday trips in November and December. Since my DB and his GF were going down this weekend to take some stuff for her brother who is going to Irvine University, he asked me if I wanted to come and I just couldn't say no to the offer. I did asked him what days he was going and Saturday was the day they could go since both of them are working and have the day off on Monday. I'm just glad to go with them during this weekend. I did read about the Friday the 13th "Limited Time Magic" at the DLR and I'm just glad to be able to go down this weekend.

That will be neat that Tom and Mary Jo will be doing a live coverage from Unleash the Villains for Unplugged. I will be looking forward to hearing about the Unleashed the Villains. You have a great time on Friday.

I will make that a must do list when I get to the parks on Saturday and stop at Ghirardelli and get some pictures of the All Hallows Eve at the Mad T Party at night.


----------



## kmedina

Always happy that you're getting another trip. A meet with you, Alison and PIO!  Three of my personal favorites. I am super bummed I am missing it. I hope to meet all three of you someday. Have fun.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Always happy that you're getting another trip. A meet with you, Alison and PIO!  Three of my personal favorites. I am super bummed I am missing it. I hope to meet all three of you someday. Have fun.



Thank you Kim. I will be looking forward to meeting PiO and Alison tomorrow. I your another DISer that's I want to meet in person one day and it might happen in 2015 if you are considering going tougher D23 Expo.

I'm just waiting for RDCT fireworks and it was nice to see the Halloween decorations at DL. It almost feels like there aren't too many pumpkins in MS.

*Sherry* - I went around NOS to find the gingerbread cookie and I wasn't able to find it. Unless I didn't asked carefully, it must have been available only during Villains Unleashed from yesterday only.

Here are some pics from today including some treats.


----------



## franandaj

Bret, 
I'm glad you made it here safe!  Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow!


----------



## ACDSNY

I enjoyed the Halloween pics!   Have fun with PIO and Alison!


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> Bret,
> I'm glad you made it here safe!  Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow!



Hi Alison,

Thank you. It was a crazy drive today from Sac to Anaheim where there were a few crazy drivers on the road. It was a nice day today at DL. I will be looking forward to see you tomorrow.




ACDSNY said:


> I enjoyed the Halloween pics!   Have fun with PIO and Alison!



Glad you are enjoying he pictures Angela. That is only a few that I have uploaded when I was at the park and I will upload more tonight. It will be fun with PiO and Alison tomorrow.


----------



## franandaj

BTW, we made a reservation for dinner at Café Orleans between the Mickey show and the fireworks....


----------



## tksbaskets

Bret, great pictures around DL.  Looking forward to more.  It's fun that you and Fran will have a little DIS meet too.  Thanks for sharing.

TK


----------



## kmedina

Fantastic Halloween pictures. Enjoy your DISmeets today.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I have been away from my trip report since I have been busy with work. Now I finally have some time to reply to the posts since my trip last weekend.

With the November trip coming up in two months with my DA and her colleague family we have made our dining planning for the trip. I can't make the reservations until tomorrow and the next day since it will be available to make reservations. We will be having breakfast at Minnie and Friends on Saturday the 23rd around 9:30am to 10am. On Sunday, we will be having lunch at Ariel's Grotto - Princess Celebration. There is a lot of planning to go through where my DA and I will have four days of fun with my DA colleague family where they will be at the parks for 5 days. I will get to the details later on when we get closer to the trip report. But first, I still have to work on my two trip reports from last month and last weekend.



tksbaskets said:


> Bret, great pictures around DL.  Looking forward to more.  It's fun that you and Fran will have a little DIS meet too.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> TK



Hi TK,

Thank you TK. I have been busy lately and I will have some time to write up a quick update of what happened last weekend. It was fun to meet up with PiO, her family, Alison and Fran last weekend. 




kmedina said:


> Fantastic Halloween pictures. Enjoy your DISmeets today.



Thank you Kim. We had a great DISmeet on Sunday and Monday. We got to ride a lot of rides during the trip and it was fun.

I have shown some pictures of the Halloween decorations, food and merchandise during the trip. I will be showing some more pictures during the trip and I am still way behind on my trip report during the D23 Expo last month. 


*Day 1  September 14, 2013  Part 1*​
I got in Anaheim around 1:30pm since we left Sacramento a little bit earlier than normal. We left around 5am and got to town at 12pm. First my DB, his GF and I head on over to Irvine to drop off some stuff for my DB GF brother who is going to Irvine University. They told me that I didn't have to stay with them too long since he had some help from other friends. So I stayed in Irvine for about an hour and I head on over to Anaheim. 

I checked in at Best Western Anaheim but my room wasnt ready so I just left my bags and other stuff in the car until the room was ready so I used that time to go to DL and get photos of the Halloween decorations. Since I wasnt going to meet up with PiO and her family until Saturday, I used Saturday as the day to get as many pictures of the Halloween decorations.

I arrived at the park just before 2pm and it wasnt that busy on a Saturday. So here are pictures from Main Street with the Halloween decorations. Most of the decorations look the same over the years since I have been going to DL during the Halloween season. I didnt go last year since I was at WDW during the Halloween season as well as the Food and Fine Festival at EPCOT.

The Disneyland Railroad Main Station





Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln building with the Halloween decorations





The Mad Hatter store (not the one in Fantasyland)










I went in the Disney Showcase store that had all different kind of Halloween decorations and merchandise. Some of the pictures turned out blurry when I was taking pictures. There were a lot of neat costumes and Halloween t-shirts including a light up pumpkin shirt. 






























I left the Disney Showcase and back out on MS getting as many pictures of the Halloween decorations.

The giant Mickey pumpkin at MS Town Square looks great during the Halloween season.





At first when I was taking pictures of getting the pumpkins on the MS building, it didnt seem like there were too many pumpkins outside and in the windows on the upper levels of the MS buildings. But later on during nighttime, we were able to see them at night.






























At the Hub are the land pumpkins with different characters.





Buzz Lightyear of Tomorrowland





Rogger Rabbit of Toontown





Tinker Bell of Fantasyland





Winnie the Pooh of Critter Country





Woody of Frontierland





Jack Skellington of New Orleans Square


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here is a quick link to Alison (franandaj) trip report thread during the DISmeet. [post=49650003]Ready, Set, Let the Games Begin! - TR Begins on page 64!![/post]

*Day 1  September 14, 2013  Part 2*​
After getting pictures of the Disney character pumpkins at the Hub on MS, I head on over towards the Haunted Mansion Holiday to see what the wait time was like to get on. The park was kind of busy that afternoon where it didnt feel busy on a Saturday afternoon at DL.

When I got to the HMH, the wait time to get on the ride was at 30 minutes and the FP was not opened. 





I was not planning on waiting that long to ride HMH, I head on over to Frontierland to see the Dia De Los Muertos.






























After seeing Dia De Los Muertos right close to Rancho del Zocalo restaurant, I head on over to the Ray Bradbury tree.















The plaque of The Halloween Tree





After looking at the Ray Bradbury tree, I head on over towards Big Thunder Ranch to see the Halloween Carnival which had a lot of Halloween decorations and activities. In the past during the Halloween season until last year, Halloween Carnival was called Halloween Round-Up which didnt used the Festival Arena. 





Outside Big Thunder Ranch










Scare-Dy-Crow Shack which had a lot of Halloween decorations




















Back outside the Scare-Dy-Crow Shack










They had the petting area opened at Big Thunder Ranch where you are able to pet the goats





I was now entering the Festival Arena where there is a lot of activities to do.










The schedule during the Halloween Carnival










Thats it for this post and I will have more pictures from the Halloween Carnival.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  September 14, 2013  Part 3*​
Im now in the Festival Arena during the Halloween Carnival at DL. It just felt the same like the Jingle Jangle Jamboree during the Christmas season where the Festival Arena is used for different activities. This was my first time being in the Festival Arena with the Halloween decorations since I didnt see it last year. It felt the same like the Jingle Jangle Jamboree which is all decorated with Halloween decorations and activities for everyone to do including games, food stand which had Halloween treats, character meet & greet tent, etc. 






Games for Fun area










Carnival Treats which had some special Halloween treats.





Cotton candy that looks like a candy corn





I did get a treat at the stand which was a spiced apple cider. It was a warm cider drink that was quite warm. I shouldnt get it since I was warm that day at the parks but I wanted to try it out. Here is the menu at the Carnival Treats stand.





Conjure a Villain tent which had Disney villain characters. I didnt go inside since the line was long just to get in. I heard that it can take a while to get inside the tent and meet the characters.










Halloween Crafts 





There wasnt anything going on stage but Billy Hill and the Haunted Hillbillies are playing later that day.





One of the CMs was carving the pumpkins










I was about to leave where Goofy was all dressed up as a skeleton.





Big Thunder Barbeque Halloween Roundup is decorated during the Halloween season.










I left Big Thunder Ranch and I started to head on out of the park since I still have my stuff in my car and didnt check-in too my room. I wanted to check-in to my room when I got to SoCal but it wasnt ready. Since I came on a Saturday instead of Friday which I usually come during my trips so the room wasnt ready when I got here. So I had to go back and also bring my tripod for the nighttime show that night.

While I was walking through Sleeping Beauty Castle, I see that Snow White Wishing Well area is all closed up for refurbishment.





Before I left the park, I had to stop at the Jolly Holiday Bakery at the Plaza Pavilion in MS to see the Halloween treats. 










I got the Minnie Pumpkin Demitasse when I was at the Jolly Holiday Bakery. It was nice to have one of the Demitasse during trip.










After having the Demitasse right at the Jolly Holiday Bakery, I walked down MS and had to stop at the Candy Palace to see more of the Halloween treats and there were a lot of different choices of Halloween treats.

























When I exited the Candy Palace, I looked at all the different Halloween decorations on the buildings at MS and most of them were unique and different than the ones that I have seen in the past years during the Halloween season. 

I left the park and head on back to Best Western Anaheim Inn and check-in to my room around 4pm. I was in the park for a couple of hours just to see all the different Halloween decorations. I unpacked all my stuff that was in my car and I rested up until around 5:15pm when I head back to the park so I would watch the 5:40pm show of Mickey and the Magical Map. I have watched MatMM back in June and this time I was going to videotape the show since I used my camera the last time. 

Thats it for this post and I will have more from that Saturday night at DL.


----------



## franandaj

Thanks for the link Brett!  That area at the Festival Arena looks really neat.  I didn't even know it was there. You always clue me in to great stuff going on that I never know about!


----------



## ACDSNY

Love the Halloween decorations pics Brett!  Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## franandaj

Those sweet treats looked really good!  I'm glad I didn't see them or I might have bought some of them and ate them!  I need to lose weight since I'm leaving for F&W in a couple days!


----------



## tksbaskets

What a beautiful day for picture taking you had.  They were all wonderful.  The Halloween Carnival really looks like fun.

One of my favorite pumpkins was the one from "Up" where the guy was a child in his pilot hat and glasses.

The treat pictures made me hungry.

Someday I'll be back to DL for Halloween.  Until then I'm glad you go and do such nice trip reports Bret!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great pics Bret.


----------



## kmedina

I love all of the really detailed, carved pumpkins of the characters they put out. Are those real pumpkins?  If so, they must have to replace them often. I guess that is why they have artists on site making them.  It must have been really cool to watch that. Watching art being made is so cool!  The conjure a villain tent seems cool in theory. It would be a bummer to wait in what everyone claims is always a long line just to get in an see a character you're not interested in. I wish they had a schedule. If they did, the line would probably be shorter all the time (unless it was a really popular character). 

The park is more decorated than I expected. I have heard a lot of people say it's scaled back a lot. It has been many years since I have been around that time. We have never been around then, since I was an adult.  I do not remember much. Thanks for all the pictures. They are getting me do excited. How will I pick my treats with so many to choose from?  They all look do good. What was the one you had?  I have never heard of that before. Is it a drink?


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> Thanks for the link Brett!  That area at the Festival Arena looks really neat.  I didn't even know it was there. You always clue me in to great stuff going on that I never know about!



Your welcome Alison. There are a lot of interesting events at the Festival Arena behind Big Thunder Ranch. I have seen private events at the Festival Arena in the past and wonder what kind of things are happening. 




ACDSNY said:


> Love the Halloween decorations pics Brett!  Thanks for sharing them with us.



Thank you Angela. It is nice to see the Halloween decorations at DL but it still won't be better then the Holiday season at the DLR.




franandaj said:


> Those sweet treats looked really good!  I'm glad I didn't see them or I might have bought some of them and ate them!  I need to lose weight since I'm leaving for F&W in a couple days!



The treats at DL look very good to get. I can't believe you are only a few days away till your trip to WDW and at the F&W Festival. I really want to go back one day to WDW during the F&W Festival after trying it last year. 




tksbaskets said:


> What a beautiful day for picture taking you had.  They were all wonderful.  The Halloween Carnival really looks like fun.
> 
> One of my favorite pumpkins was the one from "Up" where the guy was a child in his pilot hat and glasses.
> 
> The treat pictures made me hungry.
> 
> Someday I'll be back to DL for Halloween.  Until then I'm glad you go and do such nice trip reports Bret!



Thank you TK. It was very clear and warm that day. It wasn't as hot as I have expected in September where it could be in the high 90s. I believe it was in the low 90s when I was in the park that afternoon taking pictures of the Halloween decorations. The Halloween Carnival is something where you can spend a lot of time in. Don't forget that the Festival Arena will have Jingle Jangle Jamboree with the Christmas activities during your trip. So I would try to squeeze in some time to do go to the Festival Arena.

The Disney character pumpkins were very neat and it was the start where there weren't that many on Saturday. 

Thank you TK. I know that you will go back one day to the DLR during the Halloween season and you will enjoy it. 




PrincessInOz said:


> Great pics Bret.



Thank you PiO. Nice to hear from you while you and your family are on the road during your trip in the U.S. Hope everything is going well for you and your DH and DS.




kmedina said:


> I love all of the really detailed, carved pumpkins of the characters they put out. Are those real pumpkins?  If so, they must have to replace them often. I guess that is why they have artists on site making them.  It must have been really cool to watch that. Watching art being made is so cool!  The conjure a villain tent seems cool in theory. It would be a bummer to wait in what everyone claims is always a long line just to get in an see a character you're not interested in. I wish they had a schedule. If they did, the line would probably be shorter all the time (unless it was a really popular character).
> 
> The park is more decorated than I expected. I have heard a lot of people say it's scaled back a lot. It has been many years since I have been around that time. We have never been around then, since I was an adult.  I do not remember much. Thanks for all the pictures. They are getting me do excited. How will I pick my treats with so many to choose from?  They all look do good. What was the one you had?  I have never heard of that before. Is it a drink?



The character pumpkins at the Halloween Carnival are real carved pumpkins by CM's. Some of them might last awhile while the carvers are working on new characters everyday. I didn't go back to the Halloween Carnival on the other days so I don't know what new Disney characters pumpkins were out. Conjure a Villain tent is a nice idea to have a character meet & greet place to see different characters that you don't see to often. But to wait in a long line that is close to the rides at the park didn't make any sense. I saw people sitting on the haystacks just to get int he tent to meet the characters. I wasn't willing to wait that long to get in the tent. There wasn't a schedule at the tent on which Disney Villain character was meeting the guests.

DCA is scaled back with decorations from the new Buena Vista Street. I barely seen any Halloween decorations in DCA this year where there is a giant candy corn at the former Sunshine Plaza now BVS. I have never been to DCA during the Halloween season before the DCA renovation plan that changed Sunshine Plaza into BVS. *Sherry E* knows about Candy Corn Acres back in the day and maybe she will reply about Candy Corn Acres at DCA. At first when I entered MS that the DLR has toned down the Halloween decorations in the windows with the pumpkins. But at night, you are able to see them through the windows. So at least they still have the pumpkins in the windows on MS at night. You and your family will have a great time during the Halloween season at the DLR. Don't forget to go on the HMH and you should stop at the Halloween Carnival to see the Disney character pumpkins, Disney Villains, etc. I'm glad that you are enjoying the pictures from my trip Kim. All the treats at the park look very good and I could easily find something to get. I got two different treats at the parks. The first one was I got a spiced apple cider drink at the Halloween Carnival. It is a warm apple cider drink which will be perfect to have in the morning or at night if you are cold. I got it in the afternoon which wasn't a good idea since I was warm that time. The other was the Minnie Pumpkin Demitasse which was a dessert that had chocolate cake on the bottom and the frosting was pumpkin and chocolate with a candy corn on top. They were very good but I would have not got the spiced apple cider drink in the afternoon. 


The next updated post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  September 14, 2013  Part 4*​
I rested up at the Best Western Anaheim Inn which is on Harbor Blvd and one of the two hotels that I have stayed a lot while visiting the DLR. After all the driving from Sacramento to SoCal and helped my DB and his GF dropped some stuff at his GF brother place in Irvine, it was nice to rest up a little until it was time to head on back to the park later that night to watch Mickey and the Magical Map.

At 5:15pm, I head on out of the BWAI and with my tripod so I can videotape the 5:40pm show of MatMM and the 9:30pm RDCT fireworks that night. 

When I got back to DL, I head on over to the Fantasyland Theater to watch Mickey and the Magical Map at 5:40pm. I just made it in time with 10 minutes to go until 5:40pm so I had time to set up my tripod with my video camera while I used my hands for taking pictures with my DSLR camera.

Here are pictures from MatMP during the 5:40pm show on Friday (these are not pictures from the DISmeet on Saturday the 15th with PiO, DH, DS, Alison and Fran).

Apprentice Sorcerer Mickey





The Great Sorcerer Yen Sid and Apprentice Sorcerer Mickey 





Louie from the Jungle Book scene










Pocahontas





Mulan





Rapunzel










Sebastian from the Little Mermaid scene










Mickey and Yen Sid





Princess Tiana from the Princess and the Frog scene










After the show was over, I head on over to New Orleans Square to have dinner. I went on over to the Royal Street Veranda to have steak gumbo that night. I love to eat at the Royal Street Veranda to have gumbo. 

Steak Gumbo that night





I took it with me to the Hub so I can get a good spot to watch the 9:30pm RDCT firework show. I have staked out in front of Sleeping Beauty Castle a lot so I can get the spot to watch the fireworks and take pictures as well as videotaping. This time, I will be using the tripod for the firework trails. 

I have taken firework trails a few times and on the last trip in August, I have taken a lot. I have learned a lot of taking firework trails pictures from PiO and other DISers that have helped me over the years. 

It was around 7:30pm when I got a curb side spot for the 9:30pm show of RDCT. Waiting for 2 hours is a long time but it is worth it to me as long I get a great spot to take pictures or videotape the fireworks. There are people would say that they would not even wait 2 hours to see fireworks. I understand what they are saying including that the show can be cancelled due to high winds. 

I waited for 2 hours which went by quickly while I was checking my setting on my camera and reading what is going on the threads with my iPad. 

For the settings, I set my DSLR with the lowest aperture on my 18-105mm lens to f/11.0, ISO 200 and I used the 0.9 ND Filter.

Here are pictures from RDCT on Saturday night for the 9:30pm show.


















































Thats it for this post and I will have more pictures from RDCT that Saturday night at DL.


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret -* 

One of the things I talked about in the recent DIS Unplugged podcast (from 9/19) was the lack of decor in DCA.  I was saying that DCA is pretty much disconnected from the Halloween Time celebration, despite whatever is supposedly happening with the Mad T Party (which was not very Halloween-ish when I saw it).  The hotels are disconnected from it.  There's no theme-appropriate music playing in DTD or in DCA.

In photos, to people who have not experienced the parks for Halloween Time it appears that there are decorations everywhere.  Those of us who have experienced Halloween Time in the past know that the decorations have been scaled back, and that they are really only concentrated in 2 or 3 areas in Disneyland:  Main Street, Frontierland and New Orleans Square -- but the same NOS stuff (around Haunted Mansion Holiday) is basically there for the holiday season too, so only the Main Street decor and the Frontierland decor are exclusive to Halloween Time.  

I think I am quite a bit less forgiving about the lack of decor than Liza/funatdisney is.  She doesn't seem to mind the lack of Halloween decor in comparison to the holiday season decor.  I do mind, it however!  This year, again, there was no Masked Mickey floral at the entrance to DL.  You mean to tell me that Disney can't arrange to have that Masked Mickey in place by the start of the season?  Why can't they?

My main issue is that Halloween Time -- the season -- is just as long as the holiday season.  They both last for about 7 weeks, give or take a day, depending on when certain holidays fall in the week.  Is it fair and balanced that the holiday season has sooooooo many more decorations and general festivities (in both parks, in DTD and in the 3 hotels) to fill those 7 weeks and Halloween Time is only happening in Disneyland?  I don't think it's fair and balanced at all.  I think it makes sense to have a longer holiday season and a slightly shorter Halloween season.

I think that if Disney is going to devote a whole season to Halloween and have it last as long as the fully developed holiday season, they should add more decorations and events to fill it out for 7 weeks!  What they have in Disneyland is not enough to make up for what is not happening in DCA.





*Kim --* 

You listened to the Halloween Time podcast, correct?  I don't know if it was edited out or left in, but I spoke about the pumpkins at the Halloween Carnival/Jamboree/Round-Up/Ranch because I talked to one of the carvers at length on 9/13.  I was saying that the carvers look for certain odd shapes and colors of various gourds to help create their masterpieces.  For example, if they had not found a piece that could serve as Olaf's carrot nose, there would be no Olaf on display.  The carvers don't want the perfectly round pumpkins -- well they can use them and just sort of 'etch' a character onto the pumpkin, but it's really the throwaways that they want -- the ones that most people would not want.

Also, the heat does a number on some of the pumpkins, shortening their lifespan, but humidity can help to preserve them just a little longer.  Dry heat is a killer, though.  Some of the pumpkins that are a bit less detailed and elaborate (maybe the ones that have not been carved up in detail, but have just been used as a 'canvas,' let's call it) can last a bit longer.


----------



## kmedina

You are more patient than I am when it comes to waiting. I cannot wait that long. One day if we all have APs and plenty of time to tour, I will have to let go of my commando style and tour the way you do.  The fireworks shots are fantastic as always. We are probably getting Xander an AP this trip. We have one day hoppers, so we will get them for me and Crap on our next trip. Connor will not need one until next June. 

Sherry, I did listen to the podcast you're referring to. I knew some of the pumpkins were real. I just assumed the ones that look perfect in the pictures were fake (especially since I remember you saying they look for imperfect ones to start carving). Every time we carve pumpkins, they are dead within a few days. I would assume the same would happen to the ones at Disney, so it seems like a lot of work for products to turn over so quickly. They could invest that money in DCA decorations instead and put up plastic pumpkins. Maybe, I will feel differently when I finally see them in person.


----------



## Sherry E

kmedina said:


> You are more patient than I am when it comes to waiting. I cannot wait that long. One day if we all have APs and plenty of time to tour, I will have to let go of my commando style and tour the way you do.  The fireworks shots are fantastic as always. We are probably getting Xander an AP this trip. We have one day hoppers, so we will get them for me and Crap on our next trip. Connor will not need one until next June.
> 
> Sherry, I did listen to the podcast you're referring to. I knew some of the pumpkins were real. I just assumed the ones that look perfect in the pictures were fake (especially since I remember you saying they look for imperfect ones to start carving). Every time we carve pumpkins, they are dead within a few days. I would assume the same would happen to the ones at Disney, so it seems like a lot of work for products to turn over so quickly. They could invest that money in DCA decorations instead and put up plastic pumpkins. Maybe, I will feel differently when I finally see them in person.



*Kim --*

You'll definitely see lots of fake pumpkins, all up and down Main Street and around the Partners statue!

You're right -- there is a lot of work that goes into the carved pumpkins (especially the detailed, elaborate ones) at the Carnival, but some of them do last longer than others.  The ones with a lot of exposed 'flesh,' for lack of a better word, probably run the risk of rotting even faster -- especially in dry heat -- but the ones that are not carved up too intensely (like this year's Minnie Mouse pumpkin) will last longer.  The Olaf pumpkin might last longer too.

I think Disney must have plenty of money to throw towards some DCA decorations.  They are already bringing in lots of people for Halloween Time so it's not like it would be a flop.  I don't know why they don't do more in DCA now that the whole billion dollar makeover is complete.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> You are more patient than I am when it comes to waiting. I cannot wait that long. One day if we all have APs and plenty of time to tour, I will have to let go of my commando style and tour the way you do.  The fireworks shots are fantastic as always. We are probably getting Xander an AP this trip. We have one day hoppers, so we will get them for me and Crap on our next trip. Connor will not need one until next June.



I can be patient at times like for the fireworks, F!, WoC, parade, etc. since they are only one to two times a day while the rides you can get on anytime of the day (except for the rides at the RoA like Mark Twain, Columbia, Canoes, etc.). It has been a long time since I have waited in a long line just to get on a ride. I forgot what ride it was but I know it was an hour in WDW. Thank you Kim. That is nice to hear that you will be getting Xander an AP during your trip this month. 


Back to the trip report.

*Day 1  September 14, 2013  Part 5*​
Now back with more pictures from Remember Dreams Come True fireworks that Saturday night.








































After RDCT fireworks was over, I head on back to the room since I was tired from the driving to SoCal with my DB and his GF. I could have stayed a little bit longer that night in the park since it doesnt close until 11pm but I wanted to get some rest so I can spend it with PiO and her family the next day. She told me that they are going to spend the whole day at the park on Sunday. Mostly I take a break in the middle of the afternoon but I wanted to spend some time with PiO and her family that day.

I was leaving the park as well as a lot of other people. When I was walking down MS, I noticed that there were more pumpkins in the windows at night. I didnt see them during the daytime but at night, there were more pumpkins that were hidden during the day.





I left the park after 10pm and I head back to Best Western Anaheim Inn to call it for the night and the best part of the trip was Sunday. On Saturday, it was an exploration day of all the Halloween decorations at DL. Main Street and Frontierland was decorated with the Halloween decorations like every other year with the Halloween Carnival, Dia De Los Muertos, HMH, Ray & Bradburys tree. 

The thing that was new to me was the Halloween Carnival since I have never been to it ever since it started in 2012. Just like Jingle Jangle Jamboree it was a Halloween version where there are a lot of different activities to do.

Now that Saturday is over, the next best part of the trip report is about to happen. 

Stay tune for the next update.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  September 15, 2013  Part 1*​
After spending part of the day in DL exploring all the Halloween decorations at DL and watching MatMM & RDCT, now is the day that I have been looking forward to the most since I came to SoCal with my DB and his GF to help out her brother by moving in to Irvine. It is the day that I will get to see PiO (PrincessInOz) for the 2nd time since last year where she was in San Francisco along with ACDSNY and usnuzuloose. This was also my first time meeting her family DH and DS. We will also meet up with Alison and Fran later that day when they check in at the GCV.

I got up around 6:30am so I can leave the hotel early enough so I can meet up PiO and her family at the Esplanade. She told me that they will be going to DCA first so they can get FPs for Radiator Springs Racers since the wait time to go on that ride will be very long. 

I got to the Esplanade at 7:30am and waiting for PiO and her family. It was foggy that morning where it was visible to walk around. I waited for PiO and her family to arrive but they didnt arrive at the Esplanade until 8am. I met them right at the security check-in. It was nice to see PiO again and it was nice to meet her DH and DS. Everyone in the family had a camera with them and this was going to be a fun time taking pictures when we were walking around the DLR.

After we met up, PiO head on over to Guest Relations to do something while her DH and DS took PiOs tripod to the locker area at the DCA side. I knew that PiO likes to take a lot of pictures and she is one of the people that inspired me to become a better photographer. So during the trip, I did ask her for tips when using the settings on my DSLR. When PiO finished her business at the GR, DH and DS met up with us and we head on over to DCA first thing. 

When we entered DCA, the park was already past 8am, so the first thing we did was head on over to the RSR FPs queue. The RSR queue was all the way towards the Carthay Circle Theater. So we all head in the queue but DH and DS went on over to Paradise Pier so they can get on TSMM. It makes sense to go on TSMM that morning where most of the park guests are at RSR. So DH and DS went on over to PP while PiO and I are in the RSR queue to get the FPs. 

It took about 15 minutes to get through the RSR queue and our return time was 9:40am to 10:40am which is not a bad time that morning where we got in the park a little late that morning. 

After getting the FPs we head on over to PP to meet up with DH and DS. When we got to PP and at TSMM, they text PiO and they were in the queue for TSMM. Since they were on the ride and the wait time was only 10 minutes, PiO and I got on the ride.





It went really fast through the queue which was only 10 minutes to get through the queue and on the ride.





During the ride, PiO was taking a lot of pictures while I was getting ready to get a high score on the ride. I got 193,400 while she got 97,100 on the ride.










After we got off the ride, we met up with DH and DH outside. Then our next ride that DS wanted to do was Mickeys Fun Wheel or Mickeys Fun Wheel of Doom where I called it. (Thank you Sherry for calling that ride MFWoD) He wanted to go on the swinging-gondola where I dont even like to go on the swinging gondola. PiO encouraged me to go on the swinging-gondola. She knows from my past trip reports that I never go on the swinging-gondolas since I could get sick from the swinging. I did it for her and so we head on over to MFWoD.

The ride wait time was a walk-on that morning which is not surprising to me. Just when we were close to getting on the swinging-gondola, PiO had a change of heart and decided that she will want to go on the non-swinging gondola. So I joined along with PiO since I dont want to take part in the swinging-gondola. It looks like I wont be going on the swinging-gondola so it has been a long time since I have ridden in the swinging-gondola. 

DH and DS in the swinging-gondola queue





While we were riding in the non-swinging gondola, PiO used the opportunity to take a lot of pictures while we did see her DH and DH in the swinging-gondola. I took a few pictures that I have took during the ride.










We rode MFWoD two times in a row since there werent any people in the queue to get on the ride. So we went on the ride two times in a row while PiO and I are in the non-swinging gondola and DH and DS were still in the swinging-gondola. 

After we got off MFWoD, we head on over to The Little Mermaid: Ariels Undersea Adventure. Since it was the morning, it was a walk-on that morning. This was also a great opportunity to get dark ride photos. 

DH and DS rode it together while I rode it with PiO. We did talk a lot about the settings on the DSLR of how to take pictures. When we rode the Little Mermaid ride, I used the 35mm f/1.8 lens for the dark rides. I set the ISO at 3200 and different shutter speed. When I looked at the pictures after the ride, they were a little blurry while some of them turned out nice. She told that with more practice with the settings and going back on the ride again and again that I will get the pictures just right. I will have another opportunity during the trip to get better pictures on the Little Mermaid but that will be on another post later on during the trip.

Here are some pictures from the ride.

Exposure speed: 1/200 sec





Exposure speed: 1/250 sec





Exposure speed: 1/125 sec





Exposure speed: 1/160





Exposure speed: 1/250





After we got off the Little Mermaid ride, it was time to head on over to Cars Land to ride Radiator Springs Racers so we can use our FPs. When we were heading to CL, we went through the backside which is from Pacific Wharf to see Cadillac Range at RSR and we were now taking pictures of Ornament Valley. It is so nice to see RSR from this side when you enter CL. We all took our cameras and took a lot of different angles of RSR. I took some pictures as well as everyone else but not as many as PiO, DH and DS.











After getting some pictures of RSR, we head over to the queue and use our FPs to get on RSR. When we got to the entrance, the stand-by wait time was at 60 minutes which is about right around 9:40am when the park opens at 8am. 





Radiator Springs 





It took about 10 minutes for all of us to go through the FP queue and on the ride. Good thing that we got the FPs that morning at the time when we entered the park after 8am. PiO, DH and DS were up front while I was in the back so they can get a group picture together. 

Talk about a lot of Cars waiting to get to the station to let the guests off





For the ride experience, we all had our cameras to take pictures. This was the first time for me using my DSLR on the ride while I mostly videotape the ride. But after videotaping the ride a lot of times when the ride opened in 2012, it was time to get some pictures. 

Here are some of the pictures from RSR.

I can never get tired of the water fall of Ornament Valley





Watch out for Mack!!!





Passing by Van





Sheriff pulling us over for speeding





Theres Frank.





Entering the town of Radiator Springs










We entered through Ramones House of Body Art where we want to go through Luigis Casa Della Tires side.





Thats it for this post and I will have more pictures from Radiator Springs Racers.


----------



## franandaj

What great pictures you got of the morning.  I'm glad you folks got on so many rides that morning!  Good choice to avoid the swinging Gondolas!


----------



## tksbaskets

What a great installment.  I guess early September is the time to go for short lines at TSMM!

I really enjoyed your pictures.  I'm even more excited to see CL in December. 

TK


----------



## kmedina

It is awesome that you had a good return time to RSR despite entering the park after opening. That encourages me. We made some mistakes last trip that I do not want to make this time.  I am glad it seems like you are off to a great start on your DISmeet. You got a lot done. The swinging gondolas are cool, but it is harder (for me anyway) to get non blurry pictures. Xander prefers the stationary ones too, so it will be a while before we swing again. Loving the pictures, especially the ones on the Little Mermaid. They are leagues better than the ones Crap took of the same ride.


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> What great pictures you got of the morning.  I'm glad you folks got on so many rides that morning!  Good choice to avoid the swinging Gondolas!



Thank you Alison. We all took a lot of pictures when we were on the rides and Ornament Valley at RSR. We all had a great morning where we did quite a number of rides that morning and this is only the beginning. I never like to ride the swinging gondolas and it was a good thing that PiO changed her mind when we were about to enter loading area. I did tell her and everyone that I don't like to ride the swinging gondolas but if I had to ride the swinging gondolas it would be for her. 




tksbaskets said:


> What a great installment.  I guess early September is the time to go for short lines at TSMM!
> 
> I really enjoyed your pictures.  I'm even more excited to see CL in December.
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. The park crowd levels was not that bad on Sunday morning where we did quite a number of rides that morning. It was close to 8:30am when the wait time for TSMM was only at 10 minutes. Just when PiO and I got off TSMM the wait time went up to 20 minutes. 

Glad you are enjoying my pictures from this past trip. After writing my trip report, I am getting more and more excited for the November and December trip.




kmedina said:


> It is awesome that you had a good return time to RSR despite entering the park after opening. That encourages me. We made some mistakes last trip that I do not want to make this time.  I am glad it seems like you are off to a great start on your DISmeet. You got a lot done. The swinging gondolas are cool, but it is harder (for me anyway) to get non blurry pictures. Xander prefers the stationary ones too, so it will be a while before we swing again. Loving the pictures, especially the ones on the Little Mermaid. They are leagues better than the ones Crap took of the same ride.



It was very nice to get a good return time to ride RSR that morning. I thought that when we got to the park after the park opens at 8am, I thought our times would be in the afternoon. Getting a FP at RSR can be still long in the morning but it is not as bad as it was last year when you get to the park when it opens at 8am and your return time is around the afternoon or nighttime. I would get to DCA during the rope drop so you will be able to get a FP for RSR in the morning to afternoon so you won't have to wait until later during the day. 

I haven't written this yet on my trip report yet since we are not at that point yet but after we used our FP's for RSR, we would go back to the RSR queue to get another one. But when we looked at the return times, it was during our activities with Alison and Fran so we didn't get the 2nd set of RSR that day. It would have been nice to get them and enjoy RSR at night which is fun.

The DISmeet is off to a great start by meeting up with PiO and her family and going on a lot of rides that morning. 

The non-swinging will always be my choice over the swinging. 

Thank you Kim.


----------



## franandaj

Oh yeah, and I meant to reply earlier that I never get sick of that waterfall on Ornament Valley either!


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> Oh yeah, and I meant to reply earlier that I never get sick of that waterfall on Ornament Valley either!



Just like in the movie Cars when Lightning McQueen and Sally went on a drive and McQueen seeing the waterfall, I just can't get tired of that scene every time I ride RSR or seeing it at the walkway.

Hope you and Fran are having a great time in WDW.


----------



## ACDSNY

Great pics Brett.  Your pics get better every trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> Great pics Brett.  Your pics get better every trip.



Thank you Angela. 

My aunt bought tickets to Disney on Ice: Passport to Adventure which will be at Sleep Train Arena on October 10, 2013. I will be going along with my aunt, cousin Chris, my aunt BF, DD3, and her family. It should be interesting to watch another Disney on Ice show.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  September 15, 2013  Part 2*​
We left off where I met up with PiO and her family that Sunday morning at the Esplanade. We entered Disney California Adventure after it opened at 8am and we did quite a few rides that morning from TSMM, MFWoD, TLMAUA, & now we are riding RSR. We were lucky to get FPs that morning which was early that morning which mostly would be later during the day. Now back to the trip report and at RSR.

We just got a paint job by Ramone and now we are getting ready to race and what better Crew Chief to have is Doc Hudson.





Guido and Luigi 










Lightning McQueen and Mater





Here is our picture during RSR. 





After we got off RSR, PiO and her family was getting a little hungry but we didnt want to eat a big meal. So we head on over to the Cozy Cone Motel. We got churro bites and DS got a soft serve ice cream.





While we were having our treats, a DISer that PiO talk to about meeting was going to meet her at the Cozy Cone Motel where we are having our snacks. I forgot the name of the DISer and her child that we met up that morning. When you read this post PiO, can you tell everyone the name of this DISer. The one thing I know about her that she is from NorCal.





After she and her child left, we started to head on out of Cars Land and on to our next ride. DS wanted to ride Grizzly River Run and PiO told me that we will head on over to GRR. DS wanted to ride GRR which is one of his favorite rides at DCA and the other wet ride that he likes to ride is Splash Mountain at DL. He wants to go on both rides that day. I am not a huge fan of GRR since I dont like to get wet and I do have my camera equipment so I dont want it to get wet. But just in this one year alone, I have ridden GRR as many times in my whole life ever since it opened in 2001. But this was for PiO and her family so I went along with it. 

When we were passing by Soarin, we thought about going on the ride but the wait time was at 25 minutes so I head on over to get FPs while everyone else is watching Minnies Fly Girls Charter Airline show. 





When I put in the tickets, we got one of the Mad Arcade token. But we will not be using it that night since we will be at DL that night.





After getting the FPs and meeting up with PiO and her family, we head on over to Grizzly River Run.

When we got over to GRR, the wait time to get on the ride was 15 minutes which was not that bad. But when we got in line, it took way longer to go through the line. It was like around 30 minutes to get through the stand-by queue to get on the ride. This was also a great opportunity to try something new when riding GRR, I brought my rain cover bag for my DSLR so I am able to take pictures while riding GRR while it wont get wet. The rain cover is for my camera that when it is raining but it is a great opportunity to test it out on GRR and take some pictures. PiO and her family put their cameras away so they wont get wet. PiO brought a rain cover backpack which is very neat so her bag didnt get wet during the ride. Here are some pictures during GRR.

DH, PiO, & DS while riding GRR















During our ride experience, we all did get wet on GRR. I believed DS got wet the most which he wanted the most. I definitely got wetter than the June trip when I rode it with my cousin Chris. In Just 4 months, I have ridden GRR as many times as the other times I have ridden in the past.

After riding GRR, we head on back to Condor Flats to ride Soarin since we have FPs to use that day. By waiting in the stand-by queue for a while, it was time to use the FPs. So at least waiting in that line got to our FP return time for Soarin. 

We had to wait awhile to get on the ride since one of the simulators was down during that time so we waited awhile. But it was worth the wait since we got the middle top. We were really lucky to get the best spot on Soarin. The ride is fun and a classic.

After we rode Soarin, it was time to have lunch. We decided to head on over to DL to have lunch but we didnt know where to eat. I mentioned to them that Hungry Bear restaurant at Critter Country is a nice place to eat and with a lot of different variety. Everyone was fine with the decision to eat at Hungry Bear.

We left DCA and on over to DL. When we got to the Storytellers Statue at Buena Vista Street,  we all had to get a picture of it.





Back at the Esplanade, PiO wanted to get a picture of the Esplanade Compass which is the center of the DLR.





We were now in DL and we walked on over towards Critter Country to have lunch at Hungry Bear restaurant. The park was not that busy that afternoon where it was really nice in the afternoon.





But before we head on over to Critter Country, PiO went on over towards Star Tour in DL to get FPs. She has written on her pre-trip report that she and her family are looking forward to riding the new Star Tours. So we she head on over to Star Tour in Tomorrowland while DH, DS and I head on over to Splash Mountain. 

PiO met up with us at CC, we head on over to Hungry Bear restaurant to have lunch. We were all hungry since we had a snack at the Cozy Cone Motel. It has been awhile since I have eaten at Hungry Bear restaurant. It is so nice to eat while watching the ships go down the River of America.

I had the Crisply Chicken Sandwich, PiO had the Holiday special meal which is a Fish Sandwich hand-breaded cod fish filet, creamy tartar sauce and jicama mango slaw, DS got the Classic Cheeseburger and DH had Big Als Chicken Salad without the chicken. We also got a side of Sweet Potato Fries as well.





All of us got out our cameras and taking pictures of the food that we got that day. I mostly am the one in my group when I am with my family and friends taking pictures of the food porn. It was very neat to see PiO and her family taking pictures of the food as well. You can tell that we will be taking a lot of pictures of the food porn during the trip.

After we finished lunch, DS wanted to go on Splash Mountain but the wait time for Splash was already at 40 minutes so going on Splash with that wait time was too long. I cant remember this really well but I believe that DS and DH went on Splash through the single rider line. (PiO, when you read this update can you clarify again what your DH and DS did at that time when you and I rode Winnie the Pooh ride twice in a row).

When DH and DS went to ride Splash Mountain, PiO and I rode Many Adventures with Winnie the Pooh. It was a good opportunity to go on this ride with PiO so we will be able to take the dark ride pictures. During our first experience, we were in the back side of the honey pot car. 

Then after we rode Winnie the Pooh ride, we went back on it again. It was a walk-on to get on Winnie the Pooh ride. Every time I think of Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh ride at DL and compare it to WDW The Mandy Adventures of Winnie the Pooh the WDW version gets a long line while the DL is a walk-on. Maybe it is the location where the DL version is in CC at the backside of the park while the WDW version is in Fantasyland.

Pictures from our two rides through on The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh. I used the 18-105mm lens and the settings were set at f/3.5 at 3200 Iso. 








































After PiO and I got off The Many Adventures with Winnie the Pooh, we met up with DH and DS. Then we head on over to Tomorrowland to use our FPs for Star Tours. 

While we were walking on over Tomorrowland, we used our tickets to get FPs for INDY. So we were able to get the Indy ticket and now we head on over to Tomorrowland to get on Star Tours.

That will be it for now and I will have more lateron.


----------



## kmedina

I love the pictures you got on the Pooh ride.  My eyes do not even see the sites as well as your camera.  It cracks me up to see you all holding up a camera on RSR too.  You guys sure did get a lot done in a short amount of time.  I bet touring with you would be pretty cool, since you really know how and when to do it.  Seems like you were all having a great time.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
I loved your RSS ride photo!  So much to comment on.  Are the churro bites good at the Cozy Cone?

We've never been on the GRR ride. If we have a nice day in December we may do that.

I'm the only one who takes food porn pictures in my family.  My sons joke about "Don't take a bite of that before mom gets a picture".  

You got some great pictures on Winnie the Pooh.

The Walt and Mickey statue picture is the best!

Thanks for sharing.

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I love the pictures you got on the Pooh ride.  My eyes do not even see the sites as well as your camera.  It cracks me up to see you all holding up a camera on RSR too.  You guys sure did get a lot done in a short amount of time.  I bet touring with you would be pretty cool, since you really know how and when to do it.  Seems like you were all having a great time.



Thank you Kim. We all had used our cameras on RSR which was fun and we all got great photos during the ride. With the time we had at both DL and DCA, we accomplished a lot. It was fun and glad that I came down that weekend.




tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> I loved your RSS ride photo!  So much to comment on.  Are the churro bites good at the Cozy Cone?
> 
> We've never been on the GRR ride. If we have a nice day in December we may do that.
> 
> I'm the only one who takes food porn pictures in my family.  My sons joke about "Don't take a bite of that before mom gets a picture".
> 
> You got some great pictures on Winnie the Pooh.
> 
> The Walt and Mickey statue picture is the best!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> TK



Hi TK,

The churro bites are just like regular churros at the park but the only difference it the chocolate sauce that comes with it. I don't like chocolate so I didn't taste the sauce that comes with the churro bites. 

I will commend you a lot if you ride GRR during your trip in December. During December since it will be cold, it should be a walk-on where during the hot days it will get long lines. 

My DB and I like to take pictures of the food porn when we eat at different restaurants and he did took some pictures of the food porn during the 2012 August trip with his GF.

Glad you are enjoying the pictures.


The next update will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  September 15, 2013  Part 3*​
After PiO and I got off the Many Adventures with Winnie the Pooh and met up with DH and DS, we head on over to Tomorrowland to use our FPs for Star Tours. But on the way, we stopped at INDY to get FPs. 

We were now in Tomorrowland and used our FPs for Star Tours and we only had to wait about 5 minutes to go through the line and board the Starspeeder 1000. The wait time for ST was at 25 minutes which was not a bad wait time where when it first opened in 2011 that the wait time was close to an hour. Now all of a sudden in just a couple of years, the wait time is 30 minutes or less in the afternoon. I believed that PiO told me that this was her DH and DS first time riding Star Tour ever since the update. I can tell that DS was getting excited to ride this ride.

Starspeeder 1000 with R2D2





C3PO looks good as always 





Just about to board the Starspeeder 1000





For our destination, we got the Stormtrooper scene at the beginning. The next stop was the Wookie planet Kashykke and just when we left the planet, we got a transmission from Admiral Akbar. And our last destination was Coruscant. 

After we got off Star Tours, DS wanted to go back on it again and so we went back to the Star Tour FPs distribution area to get more Star Tours FPs. 

While we were in Tomorrowland, I told them about the Iron Man Tech at Innovention and it was getting warmer that day so it was a nice idea to go and relax in Innoventions and see the Iron Man Tech. 

So we head on over to Innoventions.





The view on the upper level of Innoventions is a nice place to see Tomorrowland and the Matterhorn.





It was busy at Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy





When we entered Innoventions and just when we were walking on over to the Iron Man Tech, DS saw the Disney Infinity games. He went straight on over to the gaming area to play Disney Infinity. So we all left him and told him to meet us at the Iron Man Tech area when he is done. PiO told me that ever since they got to the U.S., he hasnt played much video games and this was a great opportunity to play Disney Infinity while at the park.





The three of us head on over to the Iron Man Tech area and it was nice as always when you are at Innoventions.










When DS met up with us, we started to head on out of Innoventions and it was time to use our FPs for INDY. So we all head on over to Adventureland to use our FPs for INDY. I was looking forward to the new Maras lighting effect when you enter the Chamber of Destiny.

When we got to INDY, we only waited about 15 minutes in the queue.





When we got to the loading area, we asked for the front row so we can take pictures during the ride. PiO had her camera ready to take the dark ride photos as well as me. I was looking forward to the Mara lighting effect at the Chamber of Destiny. 

Here are some pictures from INDY. When I looked at the pictures, almost about half of them were blurry.




















After we rode INDY, it was time to use our FPs again so we head on back to Tomorrowland to ride Star Tours again. Talk about from going from one land to the next where we were in Tomorrowland then going on over to Adventureland to ride INDY and back to Tomorrowland to ride Star Tours.

So we all got to Star Tours to ride it for the 2nd time. It has been awhile since I have rode Star Tours two times in one day and maybe we will get a different ride experience where the first one was okay but not the scenes I was hoping for PiO and her family. The wait time just like the first time and we boarded without waiting too long. 





Our destination starts off with Darth Vader which was the best opening scene. Then we head to the planet Tatooine. Just when we left the planet, we got a message from Admiral Akbar. Our last destination was at Coruscant. 

We got two scenes that we got from the first ride experience but glad that we got two different scenes (Darth Vader and Tatooine scene). Out of all the times I have ridden Star Tours, I have got a new different ride experience ever since this ride opened in 2011. I have ridden Star Tours at least 15 times and I have never got a same experience. With 54 different ride experiences on Star Tours, it will happen one day when I get a ride experience the same.

Just when we got off, it was close to 4:15pm and I told PiO and her family that I am going back to my hotel room to go get my tripod. I only had about an hour to get back to the room and pick up my tripod so I can meet up with everyone at the Fantasyland Theatre where we will be watching the 5:40pm show of Mickey and the Magical Map.

PiO and her family are going to stay in the park to go on more rides while I head on back to my room. So we parted ways until I met up with everyone at the Fantasyland Theatre.

It took me awhile to leave DL while the 4pm Mickeys Soundsational parade was going on at Main Street. So it took me awhile to leave DL and I was able to get back to my hotel room at 4:45pm.

When I was back at my room to get my tripod, I also changed since I was a little sweaty that afternoon with PiO and her family. I was at the DLR since 7:30am and finally got back to the room before 5pm. Mostly I dont stay that long in the parks since I like to get some rest and be ready for the nighttime shows but it was fun to be in the parks with PiO and her family.  

It was around 5:15pm when I left my room and I walked really fast to get to the Fantasyland Theater to meet up with everyone. The DLR was getting a little busy with more and more people entering the park around 5:30pm. 

I walked really fast from the turnstiles over to the Fantasyland Theatre and I saw PiO, DH, DS and along with Alison and Fran on their scooters right outside at the Fantasyland Theatre. It was nice to see everyone together and I just made it in time. I have just talked to Alison during the D23 Expo event in August when I was with my DA. 

Then we were all escorted to the FL Theatre. We got the 2nd row in the center at the FL Theatre. I have just seen Mickey and the Magical Map on Saturday and seeing it again from a different spot was very nice. Everyone in our group all had our cameras ready to take pictures of the show. Since I brought my tripod, I set my video camera up on the tripod and I had my DSLR in my hands to take pictures. PiO gave me some great tips of what settings to use during the show. 

I have not uploaded the video from the 5:40pm MatMM but I will try to upload it tomorrow.

Here are pictures from the 5:40pm Mickey and the Magical Map show.





Apprentice Mickey




















King Louie










Mickey sinking into the map





Thats it for this post and I will have more from Mickey and the Magical Map.


----------



## kmedina

Crap would love to ride Star Tours twice in one day as he is a huge Star Wars fan. I am okay with once a trip or even less. We are skipping it on our upcoming Disneyland trip. We may hit the one at DHS if we do well in EMH.    

 Cannot wait to read your review (and see the video) on a Mickey and the Magical Map. Great pictures. I am glad you made it on time.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Crap would love to ride Star Tours twice in one day as he is a huge Star Wars fan. I am okay with once a trip or even less. We are skipping it on our upcoming Disneyland trip. We may hit the one at DHS if we do well in EMH.
> 
> Cannot wait to read your review (and see the video) on a Mickey and the Magical Map. Great pictures. I am glad you made it on time.



Star Tours is a fun ride but just like you I would just ride it once a day. You will like the DHS version of Star Tour as the exterior of the building is way better then the DL version. 

My impression of the show is that it is nice to see Disney characters that you don't see too often at the parks like King Louie (except if you see him during Fantasmic!) Pocahontas & Mulan. Seeing the talking Apprentice Sorcerer Mickey is even better. The music is very good along with the background where Mickey is sinking into the map and reappearing later on during the show. I will get to those pictures later on during the next update. Thank you Kim. I was just able to make it in time at the FL to meet up with everyone just before we were escorted into the FL Theater. 

Here is my video that I have taped at Sunday during the 5:40pm show.

Disneyland Mickey and the Magical Map Full Show 9/15/13


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> Star Tours is a fun ride but just like you I would just ride it once a day. You will like the DHS version of Star Tour as the exterior of the building is way better then the DL version.  My impression of the show is that it is nice to see Disney characters that you don't see too often at the parks like King Louie (except if you see him during Fantasmic!) Pocahontas & Mulan. Seeing the talking Apprentice Sorcerer Mickey is even better. The music is very good along with the background where Mickey is sinking into the map and reappearing later on during the show. I will get to those pictures later on during the next update. Thank you Kim. I was just able to make it in time at the FL to meet up with everyone just before we were escorted into the FL Theater.  Here is my video that I have taped at Sunday during the 5:40pm show.  Disneyland Mickey and the Magical Map Full Show 9/15/13



I do like the Star Tours building at WDW better. We rode the last time we were there. It was shortly after the new version was released. To me, the new version is better. Seems a little more current (even though that little guy is probably all grown up by now). 

Thanks for the review and video. I subscribed to your channel, because I never get sound through my iPad app for DIS or Facebook. It has to be a setting but I cannot figure it out. Once I subscribed, I was able to watch it directly on YouTube. I did not finish it though, because I told myself I can wait less than 3 weeks. If I change my mind, I will go back and finish it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I do like the Star Tours building at WDW better. We rode the last time we were there. It was shortly after the new version was released. To me, the new version is better. Seems a little more current (even though that little guy is probably all grown up by now).
> 
> Thanks for the review and video. I subscribed to your channel, because I never get sound through my iPad app for DIS or Facebook. It has to be a setting but I cannot figure it out. Once I subscribed, I was able to watch it directly on YouTube. I did not finish it though, because I told myself I can wait less than 3 weeks. If I change my mind, I will go back and finish it.



The new version of Star Tour is way better over the old one. But I do miss the old version of Star Tours.

That is nice that you are able to see part of the video that I videotaped that day.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  September 15, 2013  Part 4*​
After a great afternoon where PiO, her DH, DS and I rode a lot of different rides at DCA and DL, it was time to meet up with Alison and Fran at the Fantasyland Theater to watch the 5:40pm show of Mickey and the Magical Map. I was able to make in time to meet up with everyone for the show. 

Back to the pictures from the 5:40pm Mickey and the Magical Map show.

Pocahontas





Mulan





Rapunzel





Flynn Rider and Rapunzel










Mickey trying to paint the dot





Sebastian during the Little Mermaid scene






























Mickey and Yen Sid










Princess Tiana















The show was now over and we waited awhile in the FL Theater when the other guests leave the area so Alison and Fran can get back on their scooters. MatMM is a very nice show with a lot of performers, talking Sorcerer Mickey and King Louie, the princesses, & Sebastian. It was really nice to watch the show up close where the other times I have watch the show from far distance.

When Alison and Fran got back in their scooters, it was time to have dinner at Café Orleans. So we all head on over towards New Orleans Square to have dinner. Alison and Fran made reservations at 6:15pm at CO so we had a short window to get from the FL Theater all the way towards CO in NOS. 

Just before we got over to NOS to have dinner at CO, there was something going on at Frontierland at the Dia de Los Muertos. There must have been something taping in that area where it was all blocked off to the public and a lot of taping was happening. 

When I looked at the signage, it was in Spanish and it was from the Univision channel. 





There was a band group that was playing musical instruments





When we got over to NOS, Fran had some problems with her scooter. She told Alison that her battery was low on her scooter. A few times during the day that her scooter wasnt running and we all helped to push her scooter. 





When we checked in at Café Orleans, our table wasnt ready so we got one of the buzzards until our table was ready. The restaurant was busy that night and we waited awhile until all six of us are seated. We were seated outside and it was a nice night where it wasnt that hot and it was going to be a great night to watch the fireworks. 

Café Orleans menu





There was a Café Orleans special menu during the Halloween season. The special were a Coq Au Vin, Pumpkin Beignets, and the Minnie Demitasse which I had at the Jolly Holiday Bakery the other day.





While we were seated and got our drinks, we all wanted to get a picture together. PiOs DH took the picture of Alison, Fran, PiO and me at the table. We all handed our cameras to him and he took pictures of the four of us at the table.





This will be it for this post and I will have more from dinner at Café Orleans.


----------



## kmedina

I saw the pumpkin beignet on the Disney Parks Blog and was seriously coveting them. Then, I read that they were at Cafe Orleans. After reading Alison's review, I have been wanting to dine at Cafe Orleans. My only dilemma is I was planning on watching Fantasmic that night and cannot see doing TS dinner too.  We only have one day, so I have to make the most of our time. It has been a long time since we've seen Fantasmic, but I have never had a Monte Cristo there. I love Monte Cristos. Pumpkin beignets sound amazing, and I love the regular beignets there. 

What would you do if you had to choose?  Dinner (Monte Cristo and pumpkin beignets) at Cafe Orleans or QS at jolly Holiday and watch Fantasmic?

Glad you enjoyed the show and dinner. It seems like it was a great night. The four of you look happy in the picture. Great pic.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I saw the pumpkin beignet on the Disney Parks Blog and was seriously coveting them. Then, I read that they were at Cafe Orleans. After reading Alison's review, I have been wanting to dine at Cafe Orleans. My only dilemma is I was planning on watching Fantasmic that night and cannot see doing TS dinner too.  We only have one day, so I have to make the most of our time. It has been a long time since we've seen Fantasmic, but I have never had a Monte Cristo there. I love Monte Cristos. Pumpkin beignets sound amazing, and I love the regular beignets there.
> 
> What would you do if you had to choose?  Dinner (Monte Cristo and pumpkin beignets) at Cafe Orleans or QS at jolly Holiday and watch Fantasmic?
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the show and dinner. It seems like it was a great night. The four of you look happy in the picture. Great pic.



The pumpkin beignets are only available at Cafe Orleans. We did talk about getting the pumpkin beignets when we were eating at CO but we were full from the appetizers and entree's that we had that night. Cafe Orleans is a very nice restaurant at New Orleans Square where it can easily fill you up from the Monte Cristo. When is the last time you have seen Fantasmic!? You will like the Monte Cristo sandwich at CO. I can't even finished the Monte Cristo since it fills anyone up quickly. 

You can make a reservation at CO and have your dinner during the first show of F! at 9pm. So you are able to do both events during your trip and be able to have the Monte Cristo and the pumpkin beignets. I have never tried that way before by Cafe Orleans and watching F! or the tables at the River Belle Terrace. I know that it will be difficult to see F! from the CO dining area but it is a way to watch F! and eat at CO.  Jolly Holiday Bakery Cafe at Main Street is a very nice place to get treats and have sandwiches. When I went to the Jolly Holiday Bakery last month, I didn't find too many different Halloween special dishes. Another restaurant that you might consider is the French Market which has some Halloween dishes.

We did enjoy MatMM. You and your family will like the show and the good thing about the show is that you don't have to wait a long time to see the show since there are multiple showtimes. You can just walk up when it is about to start and see the show. But if you want to get up close seats, I would get there at least 30 minutes early. It has been a long time since I have ate at Cafe Orleans and it was nice to have it with Alison, Fran, PiO and her family. The night was great and I will write up my trip report of how it was that night. We all had a great time at CO that night. Thank you Kim.


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> The pumpkin beignets are only available at Cafe Orleans. We did talk about getting the pumpkin beignets when we were eating at CO but we were full from the appetizers and entree's that we had that night. Cafe Orleans is a very nice restaurant at New Orleans Square where it can easily fill you up from the Monte Cristo. When is the last time you have seen Fantasmic!? You will like the Monte Cristo sandwich at CO. I can't even finished the Monte Cristo since it fills anyone up quickly.  You can make a reservation at CO and have your dinner during the first show of F! at 9pm. So you are able to do both events during your trip and be able to have the Monte Cristo and the pumpkin beignets. I have never tried that way before by Cafe Orleans and watching F! or the tables at the River Belle Terrace. I know that it will be difficult to see F! from the CO dining area but it is a way to watch F! and eat at CO.  Jolly Holiday Bakery Cafe at Main Street is a very nice place to get treats and have sandwiches. When I went to the Jolly Holiday Bakery last month, I didn't find too many different Halloween special dishes. Another restaurant that you might consider is the French Market which has some Halloween dishes.  We did enjoy MatMM. You and your family will like the show and the good thing about the show is that you don't have to wait a long time to see the show since there are multiple showtimes. You can just walk up when it is about to start and see the show. But if you want to get up close seats, I would get there at least 30 minutes early. It has been a long time since I have ate at Cafe Orleans and it was nice to have it with Alison, Fran, PiO and her family. The night was great and I will write up my trip report of how it was that night. We all had a great time at CO that night. Thank you Kim.



Thanks Bret. The last time we watched Fantasmic at Disneyland was in the summer of 2009. We saw it in December of 2011, but I prefer the Disneyland version. Although, I prefer the seating situation at WDW, which is why we see it there more often. 

I have seen people dining at the restaurant during Fantasmic but always assumed they could not see very well.  Many people stand in front of them in the walkways. The CMs try to keep them clear but it takes time to get one group out before the next group moves in. 

I may give that a try though. If it does not work out, I can convince Crap that I really want to watch and hope he lets us stay for the second show. We have to get up early for the airport the next day, so I doubt he will allow it.


----------



## kmedina

I just booked Cafe Orleans for 10/26. The only time left was 7:30 with Fantasmic starting at 9:00. Hopefully, we do not finish eating before the show starts (unless we finish early and just go out and find a decent place to stand). Hydro guy's super thread confirmed my suspicion that seating at Cafe Orleans offers terrible viewing of Fantasmic. You're right that I should try to do both though. 

I am more excited about this reservation than I am about Blue Bayou on our anniversary. We wanted to dine at Napa Rose, but it does not open until 5:30. There is no way we can eat there and make it to the opening of the Halloween Party (must do to get in character lines and merchandise) unless we skip dessert and go to dinner in our Halloween costumes. I do not want to do either. By dining inside the park, we can start eating at 5pm (getting us out in time for the party). The idea of dining in our costumes on our anniversary kind of stinks, so we may bring them in and change after dinner. 

Thanks for all your help. You really are a valuable DIS friend (probably the best when it comes to Disneyland). I appreciate you.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Thanks Bret. The last time we watched Fantasmic at Disneyland was in the summer of 2009. We saw it in December of 2011, but I prefer the Disneyland version. Although, I prefer the seating situation at WDW, which is why we see it there more often.
> 
> I have seen people dining at the restaurant during Fantasmic but always assumed they could not see very well.  Many people stand in front of them in the walkways. The CMs try to keep them clear but it takes time to get one group out before the next group moves in.
> 
> I may give that a try though. If it does not work out, I can convince Crap that I really want to watch and hope he lets us stay for the second show. We have to get up early for the airport the next day, so I doubt he will allow it.



The DL version show is way better over the WDW version. But just as you said that the WDW version has teh seating where the DL doesn't unless you do the F! dessert package or the tables at the restaurants.

I have walked passed by CO at times during F! and the viewing area is not that good with the people walking during the show. The F! CM's have a difficult job to tell the guests that they can't stand in a specific area to watch the show. I have seen guests not too happy of not being able to stay in a spot where it isn't allowed. 




kmedina said:


> I just booked Cafe Orleans for 10/26. The only time left was 7:30 with Fantasmic starting at 9:00. Hopefully, we do not finish eating before the show starts (unless we finish early and just go out and find a decent place to stand). Hydro guy's super thread confirmed my suspicion that seating at Cafe Orleans offers terrible viewing of Fantasmic. You're right that I should try to do both though.
> 
> I am more excited about this reservation than I am about Blue Bayou on our anniversary. We wanted to dine at Napa Rose, but it does not open until 5:30. There is no way we can eat there and make it to the opening of the Halloween Party (must do to get in character lines and merchandise) unless we skip dessert and go to dinner in our Halloween costumes. I do not want to do either. By dining inside the park, we can start eating at 5pm (getting us out in time for the party). The idea of dining in our costumes on our anniversary kind of stinks, so we may bring them in and change after dinner.
> 
> Thanks for all your help. You really are a valuable DIS friend (probably the best when it comes to Disneyland). I appreciate you.



That is great news to hear that you and your family have booked at CO during your upcoming trip. I'm hoping for the same thing that you will be at CO during the 9pm show of F! and to see the show. You will enjoy the food at CO and see the first show of F!.

It would be nice if the Napa Rose has lunch hour times so you can make have dinner and make it in time for MHP. That is one of the restaurants that I have never ate and will eat there one day.

Your welcome Kim. Glad that I can help you with the info.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  September 15, 2013  Part 5*​
After we watched the 5:40pm Mickey and the Magical Map show at the Fantasyland Theater, we are now at Café Orleans to have dinner that night. It was nice to have dinner at Café Orleans with Alison, Fran, PiO, her DH and DS that night.

After we ordered our food and it came to the table, we all had our cameras and got pictures of each dish. 

The Pommes Frites which is something that I always wanted to try at CO. It is traditional French-fried potatoes with Parmesan cheese, garlic and parsley with a Cajun spice remoulade.





Fran and Alison got the French Onion Soup.





Most of the food pictures that I took that night, I didnt use flash since I want to show you what it looked like that night.

Then a while ago, we got our entrees that night. Alison and Fran shared the Monte Cristo together. PiO, her DS and I shared a Monte Cristo and Three Cheese Monte Cristo since the Monte Cristo can fill you up quickly. I knew that I wasnt going to finish the Monte Cristo plate so the three of us shared the Monte Cristo and the Three Cheese Monte Cristo. I only ate 2 pieces of the Monte Cristo since it filled me up quickly.

Monte Cristo





Three Cheese Monte Cristo




DH ordered the Nawlins Vegetable Ragout





When we finished dinner at Café Orleans, Alison and Fran had VIP seating for the fireworks and F! that night. The fireworks which will be Remember Dreams Come True will start at 9:30pm and we will be watching the 2nd show of F! at 10:30pm. 

While we were in NOS, we were talking about taking the Disneyland Railroad from the NOS to the Main Street station since one of Alison and Fran scooters was not working. But the only problem is that the DLRR stop running trains when the fireworks start. So we all head on over to Main Street station which is where we will be watching the fireworks.

We got to the Main Street Railroad station one hour before RDCT starts for Alison and Fran. The viewing area was really nice from the MS station. PiO and I set up our tripods in the backside of the benches since we will be taking firework trail pictures. 

Just before the RDCT starts at 9:30pm, I head on over to the Disney Gallery store at MS right next to Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln to get the Tangled picture for my DB. He is a fan of Tangled and the picture that was available at the Disney Gallery just came out this weekend. So I had to get that picture for him since his birthday is next weekend. I talked to the CMs if I could pick It up later that night and they can do that. It was nice to come back later that night to pick it up so I wont have to carry it around that night. I had a hunch that we will be at the Disney Gallery store later that night. But that will be on anther post.

Here is a picture of the Tangled picture that I bought that night.





After buying the picture, I met up with everyone and we all waited until it was time for the 9:30pm show of RDCT. Just before it was time for RDCT fireworks, PiO and I were talking about the settings on the DSLR for the firework trails. I also used the 0.9 Neutral Density filter on the 18-105mm lens. I set the Aperture at f/16.0 and ISO speed at 200. The shutter speed was changed during the show for each different fireworks scene. I also cant wait to see PiOs firework trail pictures that she took that night. But here is her trip report link. Anyone Game? Its my Sep 2013 Blog! 1 day Countdown #1148, 09/12 and Alison trip report link [post=49669607]Ready, Set, Let the Games Begin!  Our first WDW Breakfast[/post].

Here are pictures that I have took that night. 





















































































Thats it for now and I will have more pictures from RDCT fireworks that night.


----------



## kmedina

After that review, I am glad I am dining at Cafe Orleans. I am getting the Monte Cristo for sure. 

Your fireworks pictures are outstanding as usual.

It was really nice of you to get that picture of Rapunzel and Flynn for your brother. I hope he liked it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> After that review, I am glad I am dining at Cafe Orleans. I am getting the Monte Cristo for sure.
> 
> Your fireworks pictures are outstanding as usual.
> 
> It was really nice of you to get that picture of Rapunzel and Flynn for your brother. I hope he liked it.



Cafe Orleans has great reviews and it will be nice to eat at the restaurant one day again. The Monte Cristo will fill you up quickly.

Thank you Kim. The pictures are getting better and better. But during this past trip in September, PiO helped me a lot with the settings on my DSLR for the fireworks that night. 

I did send him a text of the picture during the trip and asked him if he wanted it. He told me that he doesn't want it. But I can tell that he would like it. So with his birthday coming up next month during the trip, it would be a nice birthday present since he is a fan of Tangled and it just came out. 


Just got back from Sleep Train Arena where my aunt, cousin Chris, my aunt BF and DD3 got to see Disney on Ice: Passport to Adventure.





We also had Chinese dinner tonight before we head on over to see Disney on Ice: Passport to Adventure.

Here are some food porn from that night.


----------



## kmedina

Cool. Which Disney show is that?  We just saw Pirates and Princesses over the weekend. It was great, but it was not on ice.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Cool. Which Disney show is that?  We just saw Pirates and Princesses over the weekend. It was great, but it was not on ice.



The show was called Passport to Adventure. The show tells the story of an adventure by Mickey and Minnie that lets them see parts of Under the Sea, Hawaiʻ, Never Land and Africa. It showed movie characters and scenes from the Lion King, the Little Mermaid, Lilo & Stitch & Peter Pan. I have read that it is the longest running show on tour. I took a few pictures of the show with my iPhone and they didn't turned out well. I thought about bringing my DSLR camera but there are times when I go to the arena and they don't allow DSLR's in the arena. 

That is neat that you got to see Pirates and Princess last weekend. Was it a Disney event or something else?


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  September 15, 2013  Part 6*​
We are now watching the 9:30pm Remember Dreams Come True fireworks from the Main Street station in Town Square. This is a spot that I have never watched the fireworks from and it was a nice spot to watch it all the way back. Alison, Fran, PiOs DH and DS were sitting on the benches while PiO and I are standing up taking pictures of RDCT that night. It was nice to take pictures of the fireworks that night with PiO while she has given me good tips of taking pictures with the DSLR. Now lets get back to the pictures of RDCT fireworks.



















































After the RDCT was over, DS was getting tired. PiO and DH told us that he didnt get a lot of sleep ever since they got to the U.S. DH told PiO that he will take him back to the hotel and will try to make it back in time to meet us for the 10:30pm show of Fantasmic!. 

When DH took DS back to the hotel which is not too far from the DLR, Alison, Fran, PiO and I head on over to the Rivers of America to see the 2nd show of F!. But when we were walking up on Main Street, most of the guests are now leaving the park which is a little hard to walk through.





We had to go through Frontierland to enter the area for Fantasmic! since Adventureland is used for the exit for the guests who watched the first show of F! at 9pm.

The Ray Bradbury tree is light up at night which is so nice to see during the Halloween season.





Over at the Dia de Los Muertos, the event was still going on at night with it the music playing and dancing in the area.





We got to the viewing area right by the Rivers of America where we are going to see the show but the area is not handicapped accessible and the seating was on the ground. Fran had to go to the handicapped section on the other side of the viewing area and couldnt watch the show with all of us. 

Just about 5 minutes to go until the 10:30pm F! show started, DH just made it in time to watch the show with us. I was amazed that he was able to drop off DS at the hotel and made it all the way to the viewing area with about 30 minutes. 

Now it is time for the 2nd show of F! that night. I have seen F! a lot of times and it was nice to watch F! from a different spot. I have used my DSLR that night to take pictures of the show while I didnt use the tripod or my video camera. Here are pictures from the F! that night.

Mickey Mouse




















Kaa the snake from the Jungle Book





Monkeys from the Jungle Book





King Louie and the monkeys





You can barely see them but these are the elephants from Dumbo





Pinocchio and the two female marionettes










Thats it for this post and I will have more from Fantasmic!.


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> The show was called Passport to Adventure. The show tells the story of an adventure by Mickey and Minnie that lets them see parts of Under the Sea, Hawaiʻ, Never Land and Africa. It showed movie characters and scenes from the Lion King, the Little Mermaid, Lilo & Stitch & Peter Pan. I have read that it is the longest running show on tour. I took a few pictures of the show with my iPhone and they didn't turned out well. I thought about bringing my DSLR camera but there are times when I go to the arena and they don't allow DSLR's in the arena.  That is neat that you got to see Pirates and Princess last weekend. Was it a Disney event or something else?



We've never seen that one. It sounds cool. Yes, the pirates were from Jake and the Neverland Pirates, and the princess was Sofia the First. Peter Pan and Cinderella made appearances. Doc McStuffins opened the show. They were all preschool based, so my boys loved them.  Of course, they loved the pirate one the most, because Crap bought them swords to play with. 

Your fireworks view, while different than your usual one, is fantastic. There are no heads in your shot. Where exactly were you guys?  I can picture you and PiO standing there taking amazing pictures whilst discussing camera settings. I cannot wait to see the ones she got as well. Yours are outstanding as usual. 

It is cool that her DH made it back in time to see the show. With all of the crowds and madness, he must have been booking it. Too bad Fran could not sit with you. My Dad cannot sit with us at WoC either.  I wish Disney would change that policy a little. Although, I realize they would have to design sections to do so.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Catching up!  Great to see the pictures posted.  You have taken fantastic pictures Bret.  



mvf-m11c said:


> *Day 2  September 15, 2013  Part 2*​
> While we were having our treats, a DISer that PiO talk to about meeting was going to meet her at the Cozy Cone Motel where we are having our snacks. I forgot the name of the DISer and her child that we met up that morning. When you read this post PiO, can you tell everyone the name of this DISer. The one thing I know about her that she is from NorCal.



The Disser is BringingUpDisney.




> When I put in the tickets, we got one of the Mad Arcade token. But we will not be using it that night since we will be at DL that night.



It's a shame we didn't get to enjoy this ticket.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> We've never seen that one. It sounds cool. Yes, the pirates were from Jake and the Neverland Pirates, and the princess was Sofia the First. Peter Pan and Cinderella made appearances. Doc McStuffins opened the show. They were all preschool based, so my boys loved them.  Of course, they loved the pirate one the most, because Crap bought them swords to play with.
> 
> Your fireworks view, while different than your usual one, is fantastic. There are no heads in your shot. Where exactly were you guys?  I can picture you and PiO standing there taking amazing pictures whilst discussing camera settings. I cannot wait to see the ones she got as well. Yours are outstanding as usual.
> 
> It is cool that her DH made it back in time to see the show. With all of the crowds and madness, he must have been booking it. Too bad Fran could not sit with you. My Dad cannot sit with us at WoC either.  I wish Disney would change that policy a little. Although, I realize they would have to design sections to do so.



Your sons would like this show. That is neat that the show had a lot of Disney characters. That is very nice of Crap to buy them swords. 

This was also my first time take pictures of the fireworks from the Main Street station. It was unique to watch and take pictures from this spot since it is elevated from the ground and I can get the fireworks in other areas around the park then from the castle and the backstage area. We were watching RDCT from the Disneyland Railroad Main Street station on the elevated level. Here is a picture of PiO and me (you can not see my face since my camera was in the way but I did wear my Glow with the Show ears which you can see) from Alison's trip report right at the Disneyland Railroad Main Street station. 





We did talk about what settings to used that night to take the firework trail pictures. I also can't wait to see her pictures from her trip as well while I have seen some of them during the trip. 

With all the crowds leaving the park and having to come back in, we were all amazed that he was able to get to the viewing area with us just before the 10:30pm show of F! started. It was easy for DH and DS to leave the park without being in the crowds since they were at the MS station. For us, we had to walk through the crowds of getting to the Rivers of America. DH is a really fast person to make it back in time. I don't think I could have made it back in time to meet up with everyone. It was a shame that Fran couldn't be with us during the show. The area that we were watching F! that night was at a stairway area that leads to the walkway to the edge of the viewing area of the RoA. Fran was able to see the show that night and I believed before the show started that she went to one of the stores in NOS.




PrincessInOz said:


> Catching up!  Great to see the pictures posted.  You have taken fantastic pictures Bret.
> 
> 
> 
> The Disser is BringingUpDisney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame we didn't get to enjoy this ticket.



Thank you PiO. I got to give you a lot of credit for helping me a lot.

Thank you for clarifying during the DISmeet at the Cozy Cone Motel with DISer BringingUpDisney.

I knew your DS would enjoy the Mad Arcade. But we all had a great time that day.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Thanks Bret.  But if you recall, your firework pictures turned out much better than mine this night.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Thanks Bret.  But if you recall, your firework pictures turned out much better than mine this night.



Thank you PiO. You also had some great pictures that night as well. You took some great fireworks that night without the remote. 


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  September 15, 2013  Part 7*​
We are now watching the 10:30pm 2nd show of Fantasmic! at DL that night. After watching RDCT from the Main Street Railroad Station, DH took DS back to the room and was able to meet us by the Rivers of America to watch F!. We were all surprised to see that he was able to make it in time before the show started. 

Back with more pictures from F! that Sunday night.

The Columbia is making its way down the Rivers of America with characters from Peter Pan




















Peter Pan vs Captain Hook










At the end of the Columbia, there is Tick-Tock the Crocodile at the end but it wasnt out there that night. It must have been down during that night.

Now the princesses floats.

Belle and the Beast










Ariel and Eric





Snow White and Prince Charming





Evil Queen





The old Hag 





Mickey and Maleficent 










Its Murphy!!!










Mickey sleighs the dragon















Mark Twain approaching with a lot of Disney characters






























The show was great like always every time I see it ever since Fantasmic! debut in 1992. Cant believe it has been over 20 years since this show has been entertaining guests at DL.

We waited around the area until Fran came back from the handicapped section. Alison knew that one of her scooters was completely dead so we all helped her push the dead scooter all the way towards Main Street. 

Just before we left the park, Fran head on over towards the Disney Gallery store to buy some merchandise. I also had to stop at the store as well to pick up the Tangled picture that I have bought for my DB. Fran spent a lot of time in the store and we all hanged out at the store until the park closed at 11pm. 

When Fran finished her shopping, PiO, DH and I helped pushed Alison scooter until when we got to the new Starbucks location at DTD. She told us that she can push her scooter all the way to their room. So this is where we parted ways that day and we will see them again tomorrow morning for the next day.

PiO, DH and I walked back towards the Esplanade and to the bus loading area so we can head back to our hotels. 

When we got to BWAI which is where I am staying, we parted ways and we will see each other on Monday morning. Since the park opens at 10am, we dont have to be there early like Sunday. 

That concludes the Sunday with the DISmeet with PiO, her DH, DS, Alison, Fran and BringingUpDisney. It was really nice to be able to come down during the trip where it wasnt supposed to happen. But my DB and his GF were coming down and I owe them a big thank you when they were coming down to SoCal to help her brother get ready for Irvine University. This was a memorable DISmeet trip where we all got to do a lot of rides that day, shows and eating at different restaurants. The best was meeting up with everyone during the trip but I also had fun with PiO showing me different settings on the DSLR. I will now be doing more manual modes on my DSLR for future trips. PiO got me to ride GRR which is one of the rides that I dont like to go on and I was able to go on with them. It was also great to have dinner with everyone that night where I havent ate at Café Orleans in a long time. Seeing RDCT fireworks and F! was great as well. 

This concludes Sunday and now to the last day of the trip for me. But it will also be a fun one to spend some time with PiO, her family, Alison and Fran at the parks.


----------



## kmedina

Your Fantasmic pictures are amazing.  You must have had great seating.  Sounds like an excellent DISmeet indeed.  Glad you and PiO were there to help Fran and Alison with the scooter issues.  I know Alison was having pain in her legs, so it was brave of her to push the scooter from DtD to their room alone.


----------



## ACDSNY

Great pics of Fantasmic!  I've loved this show from the beginning too.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great pictures of Fantasmic!  Loving your pictures, Bret.  

I'm glad you've decided to head more into manual mode.  You'll enjoy the better control over how you want your pictures to look.  But don't forget...the cameras these days are built with the smarts to calculate your exposure for you.  If in doubt, push it back to one of the program modes and use that as a basis to learn what you like and how you like YOUR pictures to look.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Your Fantasmic pictures are amazing.  You must have had great seating.  Sounds like an excellent DISmeet indeed.  Glad you and PiO were there to help Fran and Alison with the scooter issues.  I know Alison was having pain in her legs, so it was brave of her to push the scooter from DtD to their room alone.



Thank you Kim. They aren't actually seats but we did sit on the stairways right by the anchor close to the walkway by the RoA. It is between the F! dessert seating area which is not that bad I have seen that area a lot when I am sitting in the ground sitting area when I watch F! and it is okay but the only problem with that stairway spot is that there are the CM's and people walking by during the show. It is a nice spot for the VIP with little wait time. It was a great DISmeet by spending the whole day with PiO and her family and later with Alison and Fran. We all wanted to help Alison and Fran that night with their dead scooter. Fran bought some goodies that night from the Disney Gallery store and the dead scooter was all filled up with merchandise when they pushed it back to the room. We were willing to go with them to their room to push the scooter but she said that she will push it back when we were in DTD. 




ACDSNY said:


> Great pics of Fantasmic!  I've loved this show from the beginning too.



Thank you Angela. F! is a great show and still a great nighttime show as ever.




PrincessInOz said:


> Great pictures of Fantasmic!  Loving your pictures, Bret.
> 
> I'm glad you've decided to head more into manual mode.  You'll enjoy the better control over how you want your pictures to look.  But don't forget...the cameras these days are built with the smarts to calculate your exposure for you.  If in doubt, push it back to one of the program modes and use that as a basis to learn what you like and how you like YOUR pictures to look.



Thank you PiO. 

While hanging out with you during the trip, I wanted to expand the options of using more manual mode during the upcoming trips of showing the pictures of what I see and not using too much bright pictures at night. I will remember that really well with the exposures. I can always play with the setting when I am home so I can have some practice before the trip. Thank you for the tips PiO. 


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  September 16, 2013  Part 1*​
On our last update, we just finished watching the 2nd show of Fantasmic! at 10:30pm and Fran was able to do last second shopping before we left the park. It was also a good opportunity for me to get my DB picture for his birthday without him noticing when I get back to Sacramento. After we finished shopping that night, we all went back to our rooms to call it for the night. It was the last day for me since I will be at the DLR for about half of the day where I will be heading back to Sacramento with my DB and his GF later that day. I will get to that later and now it is time for the saddest part of the trip which is the last day.

It was a nice Monday morning where I didnt have to get up early like Sunday but I still had to pack all my stuff in my car before I head on over to meet up with everyone. The park didnt open until 10am since It was during the slow season. When I finished packing and checked out of BWAI, I met up PiO, her DH and DS outside of BWAI. 

Just before we head on over to the DLR, I gave them some caramel corn which my mom made so they could enjoy during the trip plus some merchandise from the D23 Expo that I have attended in August. PiO gave me some Tam Tams from Australia. 

Then we head on over to the DLR and went straight to Alison and Fran room at the GCV where they are staying. We got to their room about 9am and PiO gave Alison the Tam Tams and I brought the caramel corn. When I looked at the villa that they were staying during the trip, I was amazed of how spacious it was and it could fit a lot of people. 

After when Alison and Fran were ready, we head on over to DCA just before the park opened at 10am. We went through the entrance to DCA from the GCH since they were staying on-site and they could enter the park from the GCH. 

Just when we were walking in DCA and going in the RSR FP queue to get FPs that morning, Alison noticed that her scooter was having problems. This is similar to what happened the other day where the battery was having problems. Alison decided to take back her scooter to the room and walked with us during the day. She left the line since it was going to take some time to go through the RSR FP queue.

Since Alison went back to the room, the four of us head on over to Hollywood Land to ride Monsters Inc. as the first ride of the day. BVS was not that busy since most of the guests were in the RSR FP queue or over at Cars Land so we head on over to Monsters Inc. Mike and Sulley to the Rescue first before we met back up with Alison while she is taking back her scooter.






We were all walking passed by the Mad T Party area. I didnt have the chance to go by the Mad T Party to see the Halloween additions to the party since I was spending most of the day with PiO and spent a lot of time in DL looking at the Halloween decorations. 





We got to Monsters Inc. Mike and Sulley to the Rescue, Fran decided to wait outside when Alison returned from dropping off her scooter. So PiO, DH, DS and I went on the ride. We only had to wait about 5 minutes to get on since it wasnt that crowded that morning and it was a walk-on. 





The four of us boarded in the taxi and we all had our cameras ready to take pictures during the ride. After going on this ride, I still remember the Monsters Inc. taxi that was auctioned during the D23 Expo this past August. It is a nice item to have at the house and it was nice to go back on this ride after seeing it at the Expo. 

Pictures from Monsters Inc. Mike and Sulley to the Rescue. Some of the pictures turned out really well while some of them turned out a little blurry. For the settings, I set the aperture at f/3.8, ISO speed at 1600 with different focal lengths. I set the Iso at 1600 while it wasnt that too dark in the ride and I wanted to get the pictures just like what you see it during the ride. PiO and I talked again about the settings on the ride and it was a good opportunity to try the settings during the ride.

Celia and Mike





There is Randall





Boo and Sulley





Sushi anyone?





Celia is not that happy.










CDA (Child Detection Agency) is here.










Mike is loosing it






























At the end is Roz





Just when we got off Monster Inc., we met up with Fran and Alison was their too. So we head all head on over to meet the VIP tour guide that Alison and Fran had set up for the day. Alison and Fran had one of their favorite CM to go with us during the day and enjoy the parks. 

He took a picture of all of us together that morning.





Our first stop was to head on over to Radiator Springs Racers. So we all head on over to Cars Land to ride RSR that morning. 





Just when we got over to RSR, the ride was down that morning. It almost feels like when I ever try to go on RSR first thing in the morning without getting the FP, the ride is not running.

Since we were in Cars Land, we decided to go on Maters Junkyard Jamboree. 





Fran decided not to go on the ride while the five of us went on the ride. While we were in the line, Alison and I were talking about the songs of MJJ. I remember during the D23 Expo when we were attending the Walt Disney Imagineering 60th: Leave em Laughing screening on Sunday which Alison, Fran, my DA and I attended, the CM's that was talking during the screening were talking about MJJ and the songs with Larry the Cable Guy. There was one point during the screening that when they were coming up with the lyrics for MJJ is that Mater used the words dadgum and something a lot during the lyrics for MJJ. It was hilarious that I did laugh during the screening. I got to remember to write up the rest of my D23 Expo trip report when I finish this one since I am almost finish with it.











One of the sides of MJJ was not running when we were in the queue but it did ran when we were on the ride.





That will be it for this post and I will have more from Maters Junkyard Jamboree.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Another great update, Bret.  




mvf-m11c said:


> While hanging out with you during the trip, I wanted to expand the options of using more manual mode during the upcoming trips of showing the pictures of what I see and not using too much bright pictures at night. I will remember that really well with the exposures. I can always play with the setting when I am home so I can have some practice before the trip. Thank you for the tips PiO.
> 
> 
> The next post will be up shortly.



You're welcomed, Bret.  But you already knew most of what I was telling you; I was only just reinforcing it.  You're a great photographer....just remember to use it to tell your perspective.


----------



## kmedina

The thing I remember the most from MJJ was singing Mater's song all day. I did not notice it changing (like you told me it did a while back). This trip, I am going to pay attention. It was really nice of Fran and Alison to arrange the VIP tour. Why does RSR always break in the morning?  It is really odd.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Another great update, Bret.
> 
> You're welcomed, Bret.  But you already knew most of what I was telling you; I was only just reinforcing it.  You're a great photographer....just remember to use it to tell your perspective.



Thank you PiO. I'll do the best I can when I take pictures. 

Last night, I just bought the MeFoto RoadTrip tripod so I can use it a lot where it is portable where the one's that I have used in the past are a normal tripod without the head. I can't wait to get the MeFoto tripod in so I can test it out before I use it during the DL tirp in November. Thank you PiO for the link about the tripod and you convinced me after reading Tom Bricker blog.




kmedina said:


> The thing I remember the most from MJJ was singing Mater's song all day. I did not notice it changing (like you told me it did a while back). This trip, I am going to pay attention. It was really nice of Fran and Alison to arrange the VIP tour. Why does RSR always break in the morning?  It is really odd.



I forgot to mentioned on my previous trip report when my DA and I rode MJJ during the AP preview which was the last time I rode MJJ. The MJJ songs are not the same and are different during each ride experience. Hope you are able to pay close attention to the songs. It was really nice of Fran and Alison to set up the VIP tour. Almost every time I go to the DLR, RSR is not running in the morning. It has happened to me a lot when I get a FP or get on it first thing in the morning. I just don't know why it breaks down. 


The next update will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  September 16, 2013  Part 2*​
On our last update, PiO, her DH, DS, Alison, Fran and I are at DCA that Monday morning enjoying the parks. We rode Monsters Inc. that morning and later on that morning we met up with the CM tour guide that Alison and Fran arranged. We tried to go on RSR that morning when we were at CL but it was down so we are now about to ride Maters Junkyard Jamboree. 

When it was our time to go on MJJ, Alison and I rode together while DH rode by himself and PiO and her DS rode together. 

DH and you can barely see PiO on the left hand side and we were waiting for the ride to begin.





Nice picture PiO. 










When we got off MJJ, we checked at RSR to see if it is up that morning where the first time we try to go on the ride since it was down. Unfortunately, RSR was still not running that morning. 

So our next ride that we decided to go on was to head on over to Paradise Pier to ride The Little Mermaid: Ariels Undersea Adventure. We walked on over to the Little Mermaid ride and as always in the morning, it was a walk-on. We all went on the ride.





Alison and Fran rode together while PiO and I rode together and DH and DS wen together on the ride. For the settings, I used the 18-105mm lens and set the aperture at f/4.2 and the ISO speed at 3200. When we rode it on Sunday, I set the ISO at 1600. This time PiO suggested that we should set the ISO at 3200. The pictures during the 2nd time at 3200 were a little better than the 1600.

Scuttle at the beginning of the ride





Going under the sea










Ariel and Flounder










Sebastian (it is so hard to get a clear picture of him)




















Flotsam and Jetsam





Ursula





Ariel and Eric and Flounder at the bottom















Sebastian and King Triton





Eric and Ariel got married





Scuttle at the end of the ride





The pictures turned out really nice while some of them were still in a work of progress. I thought about using the 35mm f/1.8 Nikkor lens but I wanted to get more up close and wider shots during the ride.

We got off the Little Mermaid ride and now we are on our way to our next ride.

Thats it for this post and we will find out what happens next time at DCA.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Excellent shots, Bret.  I think you'll be happy hitting ISO 3200.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Excellent shots, Bret.  I think you'll be happy hitting ISO 3200.



Thank you PiO. For the darker rides I will go with ISO 3200. I will definitely set the ISO at 3200 for HMH where I didn't set the ISO from my last time I rode when I ride  But for rides like IASW I might still use the 1600 unless you think I should try something different.


----------



## PrincessInOz

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you PiO. For the darker rides I will go with ISO 3200. I will definitely set the ISO at 3200 for HMH where I didn't set the ISO from my last time I rode when I ride  But for rides like IASW I might still use the 1600 unless you think I should try something different.



I've used both 1600 and 3200 in IaSW.  There is no right nor wrong.  It may depend on what lens you use and what the exposure meter says; and how you want your shots to look.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi,
I love your pictures of MJJ.  Is it a ride my DH won't be able to go on?  He doesn't do rides like Star Tours as he gets motion sick although Indiana Jones is fine.

Your pictures were great at 3200.  Makes me want to go and watch my new edition of TLM.

When do you leave for DL next?

TK


----------



## kmedina

Bummer that RSR was still down. Looks like MJJ was fun for y'all. Connor finally gets to ride in 7 (if we buy APs) or 8 days (if we use the one day pass we have leftover from WDW in 2003. I am so excited. More great photos on LM.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> I've used both 1600 and 3200 in IaSW.  There is no right nor wrong.  It may depend on what lens you use and what the exposure meter says; and how you want your shots to look.



I'll go with 3200 since I have used 1600 during the January trip. Or I can just change it while riding IASWH. 



tksbaskets said:


> Hi,
> I love your pictures of MJJ.  Is it a ride my DH won't be able to go on?  He doesn't do rides like Star Tours as he gets motion sick although Indiana Jones is fine.
> 
> Your pictures were great at 3200.  Makes me want to go and watch my new edition of TLM.
> 
> When do you leave for DL next?
> 
> TK



Hi TK,

MJJ is a fun ride to go on. 

The pictures on the dark rides at ISO 3200 turned out really well. TLM Blu-Ray is nice to watch.

My next DL trip is on Nov. 22nd to 25th. Later on in December it will be during the 26th to 29th. We will just miss you by a few days during your trip in December. I hope you and your family have a great time.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Bummer that RSR was still down. Looks like MJJ was fun for y'all. Connor finally gets to ride in 7 (if we buy APs) or 8 days (if we use the one day pass we have leftover from WDW in 2003. I am so excited. More great photos on LM.



It was a bummer that RSR was down that morning. But we did eventually got to ride it later that day. MJJ is a fun ride to go on. Hope you and your family have a great time during your DL trip.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  September 16, 2013  Part 3*​
On our last update, we all got to ride Maters Junkyard Jamboree and the Little Mermaid: Ariels Undersea Adventure. The day was very nice where it was clear and not that hot. It was fun to go on those rides with Alison, Fran, PiO, her DH and DS at DCA.

We have just got off the Little Mermaid ride and since we are in Paradise Pier, we head on over to ride Goofys Sky School which is not that far. 

A look at Paradise Pier viewing area for WoC which looks empty during the day but will be very busy at night.





It is fun to ride GSS ever since it was converted. The theme was way better over Mulholland Madness which was one of the original rides at DCA when it opened in 2001. The GSS theme made it more interesting. It is still the same ride experience where it is better theme. Fran decided to stay behind and she watched all of our bags since riding the cars on GSS are so tight that it is tough to have a bag on the ride just like Matterhorn.

Just when we were about to board, Alison, PiO, DH and DS went together and I was fortunate to have the whole car by myself which was interesting.










There they are on GSS





A nice view of Paradise Pier





They were already at the bottom before me










Just when we finished riding GSS, we met up with Fran and head on over around Paradise Pier to go on TSMM.  

When we approached TSMM, the ride was closed since it was down for refurbishment. PiO, DH, DS and I were able to ride it on Sunday but on Monday it was down. So while we were right by TSMM, we head on over to ride California Screamin. 





PiO and Fran did not ride CS so it was Alison, DH, DS, our guide and me. We were lucky to get to ride in the front of the car. Alison got to ride in front on the first train while the boys waited for the next one to pull in the station.

When we finished riding CS, Alison checked with the guide to see if RSR was up and running. Unfortunately it was still down and it will be for awhile until it is up and running. DS wanted to go on Grizzly River Run and get wet since he kept talking about GRR and Splash Mountain during the whole trip. We didnt get to ride Splash on Sunday but we did get to ride GRR and that was our next ride.

When we got to Grizzly River Run, I decided to skip it this time and stay with Fran until we met up with everyone. I have never been a big fan of GRR and was able to ride it with PiO, DH and DS on Sunday that I was not willing to ride it again that day. While PiO, DH, DS, Alison and the guide are on the ride I talked to Fran while we were waiting. We also went in the Rushin River Outfitters store while it was right next to GRR and check out the merchandise.

Everyone just got off the ride and everyone was soaked. DS was excited that he was soaked. We were now feeling hungry that afternoon so we decided to have lunch. We debated on which place to have lunch at DCA and Alison suggested that we should eat at Paradise Garden Grill. 

Out of all the quick counter restaurants that I have ate at DCA, I have never eaten at this place. It was kind of shocking that I have not ate at this restaurant ever since it opened in 2011 along with the Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta restaurant. It was nice to try something different instead of eating at the same places I have ate at DCA.





When we got to the Garden Grill, DS didnt want any of the food at this place. Since we were right next to the Boardwalk Pizza and Pasta restaurant, he wanted to eat over there. DH took him over to the Boardwalk Pizza and Pasta restaurant to have lunch. All of us decided to have lunch at PGG. 

We all ordered different food at the two restaurants. Just when we were seated, we all got our cameras and started to take pictures of the food porn. 

PiO got the Mediterranean Skewer Lemon-Oregano Chicken with the Chimichurri sauce which comes with Rice Pilaf, Cucumber Salad and Pita Bread





I ordered the Grilled Steak with Chimichurri and the sides are the same.





Alison and Fran shared two plates together. 

Lemon-Oregano Chicken with the Tzatziki sauce






Beef Gyro with a cucumber salad and tzatziki sauce, rolled in a warm pita bread.





DH got the Greek Salad





DS got the Spaghetti with Meatballs at the Boardwalk Pizza and Pasta restaurant.





Just when we finished lunch, our guide told us that RSR was up and running. So we all walked our way towards RSR at Cars Land. It was later that day after we finished lunch and I had to watch my time carefully since I will be leaving SoCal to pick up my DB and his GF at Irvine. But I did have some time to go on a few rides until I had to leave. Originally I was supposed to leave around 2pm from Anaheim and pick up my DB and his GF but I texted them to see if it was okay for me to stay a little longer at the park and they had no problem with it. I was happy that they are willing to wait a little longer. I told them around 3pm when I left so we can be home in Sacramento around 11pm. 

We went through the backside of Cars Land from Pacific Wharf and it is nice to see Ornament Valley from this side.





When we got to the entrance to RSR the wait time was an hour around 1:25pm that afternoon. It seems that RSR was down for most of the day when the park opened at 10am till 1pm. We were all hoping to ride RSR when we were in the park. It was a long time for RSR to be down that morning but we are able to ride it that afternoon. 










It is so neat to see the original Radiator Spring




















When we went through the queue, we went through the handicapped area since Fran was using the ECV. 















Thats it for this post and I will have pictures from RSR later on.


----------



## ACDSNY

Nice update.  I always see something new in your pics that I didn't see when I've visited DL.


----------



## kmedina

It is always fun to try new places to dine inside the park. We always seem to frequent the same ones, so I am trying to expand our horizons. We have never tried that one either. Maybe, we'll try it next year. I am glad you got to ride TSMM before the refurb and that RSR came back up before you had to leave for Sacramento. I like GSS better than the old ride too. Overall, I like the improvements, but I hate that they removed the ride that shoots you straight up and drops you down fast. That was fun! There is nothing worse than walking in wet shoes.  Like PiO's DS, Xander loves to get wet. When he discovers all of the wet rides, I will be I for it.


----------



## PrincessInOz

That food looks great!  Nice to see the day from your perspective.


----------



## franandaj

OK, finally all caught up!

Nice to hear about the day from your perspective. I got my items out of order, when you said we were going to CA Screamin' I was like "no we ate at the Garden Grill" I had already forgot that we walked around there twice, and did lunch after GRR!


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> Nice update.  I always see something new in your pics that I didn't see when I've visited DL.



Thank you Angela.




kmedina said:


> It is always fun to try new places to dine inside the park. We always seem to frequent the same ones, so I am trying to expand our horizons. We have never tried that one either. Maybe, we'll try it next year. I am glad you got to ride TSMM before the refurb and that RSR came back up before you had to leave for Sacramento. I like GSS better than the old ride too. Overall, I like the improvements, but I hate that they removed the ride that shoots you straight up and drops you down fast. That was fun! There is nothing worse than walking in wet shoes.  Like PiO's DS, Xander loves to get wet. When he discovers all of the wet rides, I will be I for it.



I have been trying a lot of different restaurants at the DLR these last few years. But there are a lot of restaurants that I like to eat there all the time like the ESPN Zone which is my DA and my favorite sit down restaurant. You you try to eat at Paradise Garden Grill during your next trip. I might do it later on in the future along with the UVA Bar and Cafe that Alison and PiO mentioned. We didn't look carefully at the refurbishment list that TSMM was one of them on Monday. Luckily we got to ride it on Sunday. GSS is a fun ride but don't bring your backpack on it since there is little room in the car. Xander will love GRR when he gets the chance to ride it one day.




PrincessInOz said:


> That food looks great!  Nice to see the day from your perspective.



Thank you PiO.




franandaj said:


> OK, finally all caught up!
> 
> Nice to hear about the day from your perspective. I got my items out of order, when you said we were going to CA Screamin' I was like "no we ate at the Garden Grill" I had already forgot that we walked around there twice, and did lunch after GRR!



Thank you Alison. We did walk around Paradise Pier that day where we got to ride CA Screamin' before we ate at Paradise Garden Grill. 


The next up date will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  September 16, 2013  Part 4*​
On our last update, we got to ride a few more rides that afternoon going on Goofys Sky School, California Screamin, & Grizzly River Run (which I didnt go on). We also had lunch at Paradise Garden Grill which was good and now we are about to go on the all popular Radiator Springs Racers. We didnt get to ride it that morning till 1:25pm since it was mostly down in the morning to the afternoon.

We boarded from the HA area which is on the backside of the loading area which the loading area is almost similar to Toy Story Midway Mania. There is a side loading area for the handicapped area while the main track goes towards the main loading area. We were all looking forward to riding RSR that day.





The ladies were up front while the boys were in the backside.

DH and DS all ready to go for a drive















Were on the wrong side of the road and about to hit Mack





Passing by Minny





There is Sherriff





Mater





Who doesnt love tractor tipping





Theirs Frank





In the town of Radiator Springs





Fillmore and Sarge





We got Ramones House of Body Art side which we got on Sunday. I was hoping that we got Luigis side so PiO and her family can compare both sides of the ride.















Its the Fabulous Hudson Hornet





We won our race and we head on back to the HA loading area.





When we got back to the loading area, we got a big surprise when we approached the HA loading area (except if you already have read Alison (franandaj) trip report of what happened after RSR that Monday). Then you will find out on the next update.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  September 16, 2013  Part 5*​
On our last update, we got to ride Radiator Springs Racers that afternoon while it was down for most of the morning to the afternoon. We were all excited to ride RSR.

When we got back to the loading area at the HA area and about to exit the ride, one of the CMs asked us if we wanted to go on the ride again. We were all surprised to hear to be offered a second time in a row to ride RSR. We all said Yes! and got to ride it again which is very neat. 

When we are ready to ride RSR again, DS wanted to be in the front so he changed spots with PiO. So PiO, DH and I were in the back while Alison, Fran and DS are in the front. It was really exciting to ride RSR for a second time in a row without getting out of the car. 





Lets go for a drive















Passing by Minny on the road





Hi Sherriff 





Time for more tractor tipping










Then all of a sudden Frank came out of nowhere.





Now here is the real interesting part of the ride. Just when we saw Frank and about to pass him, then all of a sudden the vehicle stopped and it was announced that the ride was broken. So this was my first time riding RSR while it broke down during the ride. It was neat that the ride broke down where some people on the ride are not happy. But it was neat to be in this area to look at the details of the tractor tipping area with Frank. We were stuck for a while in the tractor tipping area and I thought that we had to wait until a CM arrived and exited the vehicle. It was also nice that the ride broke down inside the building where it was getting warmer that afternoon and didnt have to wait outside. 

The tractor is sleeping





We waited awhile in the car to find out if we are exiting or just waiting until the ride starts back up. It was around 15 minutes while we were waiting in the area and all of a sudden the announcement was made that the ride is restarting. We were all excited that it was about to restart. It was neat that the ride broke down and so we can see the details of the tractor tipping area. It would have been nice to brake down in the town of Radiator Springs which we were just a few scenes away.

Now back to the drive and entering the town of Radiator Springs





I wonder what side we got this time





Unfortunately we got Ramones House of Body Art side again which was the third time during the trip. 















We won the race again which is nice. Just when we pulled up to the HA loading area, we all thought it was time to get off the ride. The CM told us since the ride broke down and we waited for a while we had the option of going on it again. We all chose to ride it again which was kind of shocking that we are about to ride RSR for a third time in a row. I never imagine that would ever happen of riding RSR three times in a row. So we all are going on one more drive.





Here are some more different random pictures from the third time on RSR.















This time we got Luigis Casa Della Tires which I was excited as well as everyone where we got Ramones side three times and during this time we got Luigis. During the scene, Guido didnt make an appearance when we were in Luigis. 

Nice picture everyone. 





Theirs Guido















For the fourth time during the trip, we won again which is always neat. When we got back to the HA loading area, it was time to get off the ride and it was a lot of fun to ride RSR three times in a row.

Here is our picture on the third time since we couldnt get the first two pictures while we were in the vehicle ride.





Now we are all walking on out of RSR and back into the town of Radiator Springs. Thats it for this post and I will have the last update from the September DISMeet trip report.


----------



## wiigirl

Great pics!


----------



## MarbleBob

Great updates!  Makes me want to hop on a plane and head back to California right now!!!!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice!  Love the ones inside RSR.  

That was a great 30 minutes in the day, wasn't it?


----------



## ACDSNY

I love when all of you are suppose to be checking out your new white wall tires you're all taking pictures.  Cool shots of RSR.


----------



## PrincessInOz

ACDSNY said:


> I love when *all of you are suppose to be checking out your new white wall tires* you're all taking pictures.  Cool shots of RSR.



Really?  We're meant to be doing that instead of taking pictures?????




(just remember....I'm trailing behind Bret and Alison in our respective TR updates of this day....but I AM sitting on the side closest to the mirror, mirror on the wall!)


----------



## ACDSNY

Well most peeps are checking out their wheels or their hair do.


----------



## mvf-m11c

wiigirl said:


> Great pics!



Thank you wiigirl. 




MarbleBob said:


> Great updates!  Makes me want to hop on a plane and head back to California right now!!!!



Thank you Bob.  While reading your trip report, I feel the same way and want to get in my car and drive back down to SoCal and visit the parks.




PrincessInOz said:


> Nice!  Love the ones inside RSR.
> 
> That was a great 30 minutes in the day, wasn't it?



Thank you PiO. 

That was a great 30 minutes on Monday when we were all riding RSR three times. 




ACDSNY said:


> I love when all of you are suppose to be checking out your new white wall tires you're all taking pictures.  Cool shots of RSR.



It was a nice picture during Luigi's Casa Della Tires area. Thank you Angela. 


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  September 16, 2013  Part 6*​
On our last update, we got to ride Radiator Springs Racers for the 2nd and 3rd time on that day which was very neat where the 2nd time the ride broke down and the 3rd time we were asked if we wanted to go on again after the ride broke down. We all had a fun time riding RSR 3 times during that time. 

We just got off RSR after riding it three times in a row and now it was time for our next ride of the day which was Soarin Over California at Condor Flats. Just when we were walking down in CL and heading on over to Soarin, Fran scooter is now having problems. Alison scooter had problems early that morning when we in DCA and now Fran is having problems just when we finished riding RSR. 

I helped Alison pushed the dead scooter back to her room at the GCV while the others went on over to Soarin in Condor Flats. It took awhile for the two of us to push the scooter back to the room since neutral lever on the scooter was changing back to park mode and we had to stop to push the lever back to neutral so it would be easy to push it.

When we got back to her room, she swapped batteries with the scooter and it was running fine. She looked online to see what the problem were and found out that the batteries are the reason that the scooters are dying. Also when we were in the room, I realized that it was around 3pm and I told my DB and his GF that I would leave the DLR and meet up with them in Orange County at 3:30pm. But I texted him if he could give me another 30 minutes where I could leave the resort at 3:30pm and pick them up at 4pm. They had no problem with it so I got to stay in the park for another 30 minutes.

When she put the charged battery from the other scooter on the one that Fran used that Monday, we went back to DCA to meet up with everyone at Soarin. When Alison and I got back to DCA and at Soarin to wait for everyone, they were still on the ride so we waited awhile until they got out of the ride. 

Everyone came out of Soarin and we are all back together. Now we are about to park hop on over to DL that afternoon. When we exited the park and now in DL in Main Street where we are on our way to ride the Haunted Mansion Holiday, I realized that my time during the DISMeet had come to an end. I was thinking of trying to squeeze in another ride in DL but I went over the limit with my DB and his GF and promised that I would pick them up at 4pm. I told everyone that I had to part ways at Main Street so I can get my DB and his GF. 

But just before I parted ways, we got one more picture together right by the giant pumpkin Mickey at Main Street Town Square.





It was tough to leave in the middle of the day but I am glad that I got to come at the last second down to SoCal to hang out with PiO, DH, DS, Alison and Fran on those two days. 

When they went up MS, I stopped at the Emporium to buy last second Halloween merchandise for my DB and his GF since they let me come along during the trip and I got them the Ghost Mickey antenna ball and a glow in the dark ghost which lights up in the dark. I bought a few more items for my family and friends while I was in the Emporium. 

I stayed a little bit longer in the park after I parted ways with the group. But I did text my DB and his GF that I was running a little late but they had no problem with it. When I left the Emporium, I started to leave the park and always I do get a few more pictures of MS when I left.





The park didnt look that busy around 3:40pm that afternoon which is a good thing for PiO, DH, DS, Alison and Fran. I later found out when my DB, his GF and I were driving home that they were able to go on a lot of rides at DL that day from the HMH, Splash, BLAB, PotC, PP, Star Tours, SMGG and seen the 8:15pm show of WoC that night.





I like to take a picture of the Mark VII Monorails passing by the Esplanade





I got back to BWAI around 3:50pm and I drove the car from the DLR to Orange County at Irvine University to pick up my DB and his GF.

When I picked them up, we started to drive all the way back home to Sacramento. We knew at that time when we left that Highway 5 was going to be very busy to leave SoCal since around this time is when most of the workers on SoCal are done for the day and the freeways are going to be a nightmare.

It took us almost 1 1/2 hours to get out of SoCal and towards the Grapevine. On the way back to Sacramento, we took I-99 instead of I-5 so we can stop at our grandmothers in Livingston. 

We got to Livingston around 10:30pm that night and stayed for a while to rest up a little bit until we drove back to Sacramento. 

It was around midnight when we got home to Sacramento which took a little longer than usual but we did stop at a few places on the way back like food, gas and stopping at our grandmothers house which is a nice place to stop while heading on over to SoCal. 

This concludes the Last Second DISers Meet Up & Halloween Trip.


This has been a fun last second trip which it wasnt supposed to happen. PiO asked me awhile back when she and her family are coming to the U.S. and going around the country that it would be nice to have a DISMeet when they are in SoCal at the DLR. When I looked at my schedule it was tough since I was going to be in SoCal during the D23 Expo trip in August and the two upcoming trips in November and December that it was tough to add another trip in. With this trip, I have been down to SoCal in four of the five months. That is a lot of trips to the DLR and this trip was a fun one which I will never forget for the rest of my life. I had to thank my DB and his GF a lot for coming down to SoCal to help her DB bring some of his stuff where he is going to Irvine University and help him get used to Irvine. Interesting that my DB GF went to Irvine for school and my DB stayed with her a few times where I got the opportunity to come down with him to go to DL. This time it was different where she is staying with her brother.

It was nice to see PiO again after meeting her last year in San Francisco at the Walt Disney Family Museum. It was nice to meet her DH and DS. They were fun and exciting to talk to during the whole trip and it was nice to get to know them. It was nice to hang out with Alison and Fran during the trip as well since I just see them in August during the D23 Expo. The best part of the trip for me was to hang out with PiO, DH, DS, Alison and Fran. It was also nice to meet BringUpDisney at the Cozy Cone Motel where PiO and BringUpDisney coordinate the DISMeet. 

We had a blast where we got to do a lot of different rides, shows and eat at some different restaurants that I havent eaten in a long time and try something new (Paradise Garden Grill). All the rides were fun to go on with them during the trip even though I didnt want to go on GRR but I did for PiO. I was able to pick up a few tips from PiO of how to take pictures on the dark rides. She encourages me to use more manual mode then the auto mode which I use a lot for my picture taking these last few years. But now for my upcoming trip, I plan on using manual mode more during the whole day. Now I just got to remember to switch the aperture and ISO speed when I am outside and inside at the parks.

The first day was just going around DL and looking at all the different Halloween decorations at Main Street, Halloween Carnival, Dia De Los Muertos, Ray Bradbury Halloween tree, treats and merchandise. I wasnt able to go on Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy or the Haunted Mansion Holiday since all the rides wait times were really high during the whole trip. But I was glad that I got to come at the last second and have the DISMeet. The decorations are mostly the same like every other year during the Halloween season at the DLR but the Halloween Carnival was something that I didnt experience last year since I was at WDW during the Halloween Season and Food and Wine Festival which was fun to go too. 

I want to thank PiO (PrincessInOZ) & Alison (franandaj) for letting me come along and hang out with them during the trip.

Now this concludes the September trip and now I am getting ready for my next trip which is about less than a month away. It is my favorite time of the year to visit the DLR which is the Christmas season in which the park is decorated with Christmas decorations. I have been going to the DLR during the Christmas season for so many years in a row and still as great as always. This will be my third time in a row in the month of November which I mostly go in December. But with basketball season so busy in December, I chose to go in November which is not that busy. This November trip will be a fun trip since my DA (the DA that goes with me to DL a lot during the Christmas season and D23 Expo trips in the past) and I will be going down with her colleague that she works with in Sacramento. She will be bringing her daughter and along her DD2 (this is not the people that went with me during the January trip earlier this year that went along with me and my aunt). They have been to the DLR a lot in the past but have never been to the DLR during the Christmas season which will be exciting for them. It will be nice to hang out with more people at the parks and do other activities. The one thing I am looking forward to the most during the upcoming trip is seeing the new World of Color show Winter Dreams which is a brand new show for the Christmas season. So I am looking forward to it the most. 

Right now, I will doing a pre-trip plan of what we are planning to do during the November trip. But for now, I am working on the planning of what rides, shows, etc. to do at the trip but one thing that we have got for now is dining reservations is eating at the Plaza Inn with Minnie and Friends on Saturday the 23rd at 10am and Ariels Grotto for lunch at 11:20am on Sunday the 24th.

Since I am now finished with this trip report, I still have to finish up the D23 Expo trip in August. So stay tune for the D23 Expo trip report update.


----------



## kmedina

I need to come back later to read, but I had to share a few things quickly. I am glad you talked me into Cafe Orleans. The Monte Cristo and beignets were amazing. No one helped me eat the Monte Cristo, so I still have more than half to eat. The beignets went so fast I almost ordered a second serving. We decided to go back to the room after dinner. I will just catch Fantasmic next time. We are officially annual pass holders, so I need to go back at least 2-3 times within the year.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PrincessInOz

Awww Bret.  The pleasure was all mine!  I had such a blast hanging out with you and Alison at DLR.  I really thank you and your DB for making the trip down when I was there.  Whilst the days would have been fun, they were definitely the richer and sweeter for having you, Alison and Fran along.  

Hopefully, it is the first of many meets at DL.  


(And next time....we're getting on those swinging cars!!  )


----------



## ACDSNY

Nice wrap up to your September trip, it looked like you all had a great time at DL.  I'm looking forward to your pics of your upcoming Christmas trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I need to come back later to read, but I had to share a few things quickly. I am glad you talked me into Cafe Orleans. The Monte Cristo and beignets were amazing. No one helped me eat the Monte Cristo, so I still have more than half to eat. The beignets went so fast I almost ordered a second serving. We decided to go back to the room after dinner. I will just catch Fantasmic next time. We are officially annual pass holders, so I need to go back at least 2-3 times within the year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Nice to hear from you Kim and glad that you and your family are enjoying your trip at the DLR. Glad that you enjoyed Cafe Orleans tonight. The Monte Cristo can easily fill you up just half way and nice to hear that you enjoyed the beignets. I was surprised that you didn't stay to watch F! when you were eating at CO. Hopefully you will be able to see F! during your next trip to the DLR. I am so glad that you got your Annual Passes during the trip.  Which AP did you get? Maybe within the year of your AP that we might be able to cross paths at the DLR.




PrincessInOz said:


> Awww Bret.  The pleasure was all mine!  I had such a blast hanging out with you and Alison at DLR.  I really thank you and your DB for making the trip down when I was there.  Whilst the days would have been fun, they were definitely the richer and sweeter for having you, Alison and Fran along.
> 
> Hopefully, it is the first of many meets at DL.
> 
> 
> (And next time....we're getting on those swinging cars!!  )



I had a fun time hanging out with you and Alison during the trip. I wished that it would have been longer on Monday but I was glad that my DB and his GF came down that week and I was able to come along with them. This was a memorable trip and this year alone is one of the most funnest times going down to the DLR. My past trip reports have been mostly solo or with my DA. But this year alone, I got to enjoy it with family members and friends and I can't wait to do that again later next month and December. 

I am hoping that this will be the first of many meets at DL and maybe you can come down to Sacramento one day where Angela, Usnuz and I live at.

I'll remember to be prepared for the swinging gondolas when you are in town.




ACDSNY said:


> Nice wrap up to your September trip, it looked like you all had a great time at DL.  I'm looking forward to your pics of your upcoming Christmas trip.



Thank you Angela. It was a memorable trip and I will never forget this one. I will be looking forward to the November trip.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Sacto is not that far from SF.  I would love a return trip there at some stage and head on towards Lake Tahoe.  Who knows?  One of these years, it may actually happen.


----------



## ACDSNY

We'll be here waiting for you.  I still need to check out the Bacon & Butter place downtown.


----------



## PrincessInOz

ACDSNY said:


> We'll be here waiting for you.  I still need to check out the *Bacon & Butter place downtown*.



It's on my bucket list.  Wouldn't it be great to have a NorCal/SacTo DisMeet there?


----------



## ACDSNY

PrincessInOz said:


> It's on my bucket list. Wouldn't it be great to have a NorCal/SacTo DisMeet there?


----------



## mvf-m11c

I am finally able to write up my trip report during the D23 Expo since I have been writing up the September DISMeet trip report. The September trip was very fun since I was able to have fun with PrincessInOz as well as franandaj. It has been almost two months since I have done my last update on the D23 Expo trip report. Now I have the time to write it up so lets get back to the D23 Expo trip report since last August.

*Day 3  August 10, 2013*​
After looking around the Collector Forums and picked up my iPhone case, I started to walk around the whole showroom floor. I had some time to walk around the showroom until I met up with my DA since she was still in the D23 Arena watching the Let the Adventure Begin: Live Action at the Walt Disney Studios. 

An empty queue for the Dream Store which was really the first day but the 2nd day was a walk-in. This what happened last time during the 2011 D23 Expo when they have a separated queue for the Dream Store and it was busy on the first day. But that Saturday, there was no need for the queue since most of the good stuff was already bought on Friday.










Disney Planes stand










I actually didnt stay too long after picking up my iPhone case since I had about two bags of merchandise from the Mickeys of Glendale store and the Dream Store. So I decided to head back to the room to drop off all the merchandise. 

A look at the check-in area while I head on out of the Anaheim Convention Center





It took me about 10 minutes to get from the ACC to Best Western Stovalls which takes a while then going from the hotels on Harbor Blvd to the DLR. 

After I dropped all the stuff and was back at the ACC for the D23 Expo, I just walked around the showroom floor until my aunt is out of the D23 Arena.















The whole showroom floor started to get a little busy even though about part of the attendance is in the D23 Arena. So it would be very busy that day when the attendees are out of the Arena. 





They had the DLR ticket booth stand which they are selling DL tickets and they did offer the twilight tickets.





The Disney Infinity game area





The cast of Kickin It





People are now lining up for the next opportunity to get ShowPass for the later seminars that day





The attendees are now getting autographs from the cast of Shakin It





After looking around for a while in the showroom floor, I went to the lobby area on the outside of the Expo. I didnt go outside the building but in the lobby area so I can meet up with my DA. Since she didnt have her phone with her since she didnt want to give her phone to the check-in area for all electronics since the Let the Adventure Begin: Live Action at the Walt Disney Studios seminar at the D23 Arena didnt let any electronics in. 

So I had to wait outside to meet with her. It took a while for her to get out of the D23 Arena and meet up with me so we can get in line for the Disney Legends Ceremony after the Let the Adventure Begin: Live Action at the Walt Disney Studios seminar. 

When she finally got out and met up with me outside in the lobby area close to the entrance to the queue for the Disney Legends Ceremony. We headed on over to the queue which was not that full. It was long but it wasnt that long where you cant even get in the arena.










Over close to the wall was the Sorcerers line which I can tell that they had the lanyards. 





The Disney Legends Ceremony didnt start until 2pm but it was running a little late to get the guests in since the Live Action seminar ran a little late. 





When my DA was at the Live Action seminar, everyone got the Malificent horns which was neat.





Now we are walking into the D23 Arena for the Disney Legends Ceremony.





We had nice seats which was in the arena seating area instead of getting up close since we like our spots.















That will be it for this post and I will have more from the Disney Legends Ceremony.


----------



## PrincessInOz

That's one set of cool Maleficent horns, Bret.  Love that picture of you!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> That's one set of cool Maleficent horns, Bret.  Love that picture of you!



Thank you PiO.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3 – August 10, 2013*​
On the last update, I just finished shopping at the stores at the D23 Expo. After bringing all the stuff back to the hotel, I got back to the Expo and waited until my DA got out of the D23 Arena during the “Let the Adventure Begin: Live Action at the Walt Disney Studios” seminar. She was excited to go the seminar while I walked around the showroom floor to shop. Now that we are together after the seminar, we started to get in the queue for the Disney Legends Ceremony at the D23 Arena. We were lucky to get good seats for the Legends Ceremony. 

We waited a little longer at the D23 Arena where the “Let the Adventure Begin: Live Action at the Walt Disney Studios” seminar ran a little late. This is the 2nd Disney Legends Ceremony I am about to see since the first one was back in 2009 for the first ever D23 Expo. I remember that Legends Ceremony a lot back in 2009 when Beatrice Arthur, Betty White and Robin Williams were made Disney Legends at the D23 Arena. The 2011 Disney Legends Ceremony was a great one and we didn’t get to see it in 2011 since it was on Friday and my DA and I were at the stores. This time, we were determine not to miss the 2013 Disney Legends Ceremony this year where we missed the 2011. 

At the beginning of the Legends Ceremony the host for the Disney Legends Ceremony was Tom Bergeron. 










The Co-Host was the CEO and Chairman of the Walt Disney Company Bob Iger.





It was nice to hear Bob Iger during the Disney Legends Ceremony talking about the history of the Disney Legends history.





There were a lot of Disney Legends in attendance





The next scene was a salute of the following Disney Legends who passed away since the last Disney Legends in 2011 with a group of singers. 





Annette Funicello





Lucille Martin





Norman “Stormy” Palmer





Mel Shaw





Robert Sherman





Ginny Tyler





Ray Watson










Both Tom and Bob were on stage to announce the first inductee to the Disney Legends.






The first Disney Legend honoree was Tony Baxter. I have loved all of Tony Baxter’s work at Disneyland from Big Thunder Mountain Railroad, Splash Mountain, Star Tours (the one that opened in 1987 before the updated version), 1983 re-modeled of Fantasyland, Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage and a whole lot of other projects around the world. I could go on and on with all the work that he has done and it was great for him to be a Disney Legend.  He was the honoree I was looking forward seeing Tony being inducted into the Disney Legends Ceremony.

The Dream Finder with Figment and Darth Vader made an appearance with Tony and Bob while accepting his Disney Legends award. 










It was nice to see another seminar with Tony Baxter after my DA and I got to see him on Friday during the “Undiscovered Disneyland” seminar which he and Josh Shipley were showing clips from Disneyland in the past. 










The next honoree to be a Disney Legend was Ed Wynn. Wynn provided the voice of the Mad Hatter of the 1951 movie of Alice in Wonderland. His best film appearance was as Uncle Albert in the movie Mary Poppins.





Ed Wynn’s granddaughter accepting the award on his behalf. Also on stage was the Mad Hatter and Alice.





That will be it for this post and I will have more from the Disney Legends Ceremony.


----------



## PrincessInOz

That's a sad list of legends.


----------



## kmedina

mvf-m11c said:


> Nice to hear from you Kim and glad that you and your family are enjoying your trip at the DLR. Glad that you enjoyed Cafe Orleans tonight. The Monte Cristo can easily fill you up just half way and nice to hear that you enjoyed the beignets. I was surprised that you didn't stay to watch F! when you were eating at CO. Hopefully you will be able to see F! during your next trip to the DLR. I am so glad that you got your Annual Passes during the trip.  Which AP did you get? Maybe within the year of your AP that we might be able to cross paths at the DLR.



Thanks. Crap got the premium (for parking and increased discount percentage). Xander and I got the deluxe. If we choose to go on a blackout date, we can upgrade later. I was trying to keep costs down a little, since I promised Crap the trip would be cheaper than our DCL/WDW trip in 2011. Before placing my PhotoPass order, we are $156.50 under that trip. I preordered the CDs, so I doubt I will need to spend much more. I decided not to make any books this time. I am tentatively planning our next trip for 03/14-03/16 for my birthday. It would be nice to do all of our birthdays there, but Crap does not want his there. We are definitely going 12/05-12/08 for Xander's birthday.   I am really behind on reading. I will catch up this weekend.


----------



## tksbaskets

What fun to see posts from your September trip and the Expo.  I enjoyed the Disney Legends recap.  I hope to be at the expo when they have it next.

I'm looking forward to your Christmas trip.  Wiil you be posting a link to your Pre-TR?


----------



## kmedina

Good way to wrap up your day at Disney. Even though it took a little longer than expected to get home, I am glad your brother was okay with letting you stay an extra 30 minutes. Leaving midday is always a bummer, but it is better than sitting the park out that day altogether. With an annual pass, it is such an easy decision to go in (even if it is for a short period of time). 

You had two bags full of stuff.  Other than the cell phone case, what goodies did you get?  The horns are cute. I love Malificent. The Legends event looks cool. It seems like a lot of people stand around. Do you buy general admission into the expo and have to hope for entry to the individual events? Seeing the cast of Kickin It makes me think the expo might have some fun parts for Xander.


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret -*

1.  Did KCmike get in touch with you?  He had some Christmas Fantasy Parade-related questions and a question about rope drop at DL and I didn't have the exact answer, so I told him he should go to you (and I also suggested TK too, for her parade expertise).

2.  Refresh my memory -- which dates in November will you be at DLR?

​

And* KIM* --

I saw you post in the Christmas/Holiday Superthread that you are not doing the Fantasmic dessert seating in December, or you had a change of heart about it.  Are you still going to be at DLR in December for a couple of dates or did you drop that plan?


----------



## kmedina

Sherry E said:


> Bret -  1.  Did KCmike get in touch with you?  He had some Christmas Fantasy Parade-related questions and a question about rope drop at DL and I didn't have the exact answer, so I told him he should go to you (and I also suggested TK too, for her parade expertise).  2.  Refresh my memory -- which dates in November will you be at DLR?    And KIM --  I saw you post in the Christmas/Holiday Superthread that you are not doing the Fantasmic dessert seating in December, or you had a change of heart about it.  Are you still going to be at DLR in December for a couple of dates or did you drop that plan?



I am still going to Disneyland. After researching the cost, the food options and seating arrangements for the Fantasmic dessert, I just do not feel it is worth the cost.  Xander would barely eat anything from his. Unless I line up two hours early, I will likely be in the back row. I cannot imagine the seats in the back row are much better than front row seats I can get for free less than two hours before the show. When the kids are older, I may give it a try. For now, I would rather spend that money on an extra character meal.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Thanks. Crap got the premium (for parking and increased discount percentage). Xander and I got the deluxe. If we choose to go on a blackout date, we can upgrade later. I was trying to keep costs down a little, since I promised Crap the trip would be cheaper than our DCL/WDW trip in 2011. Before placing my PhotoPass order, we are $156.50 under that trip. I preordered the CDs, so I doubt I will need to spend much more. I decided not to make any books this time. I am tentatively planning our next trip for 03/14-03/16 for my birthday. It would be nice to do all of our birthdays there, but Crap does not want his there. We are definitely going 12/05-12/08 for Xander's birthday.   I am really behind on reading. I will catch up this weekend.



Nice to hear that Crap got a premium AP. You can always upgrade to the Premium AP later on a blockout date. You can always upgrade when you go on a blockout date. You can always get a blockout date ticket if the DAP is blockout on that specific date. My aunt (not my DA that goes with me to the parks a lot that will go with me in a couple of weeks) who bought a DAP in June will have to upgrade to the PAP since her DAP is blockout on Dec. 26th to 29th so she has to upgrade. I looked at the blockout date tickets and they are $84 for a PH AP blockout date ticket. That is a lot of money just for a blockout ticket. So with three days on a blockout which is $252  is makes more sense for her to upgrade to the PAP instead of paying for three blockout day tickets. 

Even though I havent used PhotoPass in a few years, it is fun to get. But since I have a DSLR and I could always add details to the pictures, it will be a long time until I get PhotoPass pictures. 

That is great news to hear that you will have your birthday trip in mid March and the next month birthday trip for Xander. 



tksbaskets said:


> What fun to see posts from your September trip and the Expo.  I enjoyed the Disney Legends recap.  I hope to be at the expo when they have it next.
> 
> I'm looking forward to your Christmas trip.  Wiil you be posting a link to your Pre-TR?



Thank you TK. The Disney Legends Ceremony and glad that we got to attend it this year. I was bummed that we didnt see the Legends Ceremony in 2011 which was a great class. I hope that you will be able to go to the D23 Expo in 2015.

I will be looking forward to the two Christmas trips as well as yours in December. I have been away lately with work and basketball. I will write up a pre-trip report before my DA and I leave in a couple of weeks. This is going to be a very exciting trip in a couple of weeks.



kmedina said:


> Good way to wrap up your day at Disney. Even though it took a little longer than expected to get home, I am glad your brother was okay with letting you stay an extra 30 minutes. Leaving midday is always a bummer, but it is better than sitting the park out that day altogether. With an annual pass, it is such an easy decision to go in (even if it is for a short period of time).
> 
> You had two bags full of stuff.  Other than the cell phone case, what goodies did you get?  The horns are cute. I love Malificent. The Legends event looks cool. It seems like a lot of people stand around. Do you buy general admission into the expo and have to hope for entry to the individual events? Seeing the cast of Kickin It makes me think the expo might have some fun parts for Xander.



It was a nice wrap up. It would have been better if I could stayed for the whole entire day with them but I didnt want to push it with my DB and his GF since they need to get back to Sacramento the next day. It did took a little longer to get home but we were able to get home before midnight. It is nice to go to the parks with an AP on a short day. 

I did brought back two full bags of merchandise from the Dream Store and the Mickeys of Glendale store. At the MoG, I bought over $700 of pins, shirts, hats, etc. that are exclusive for the WDI. It was nice that my aunt got to see the seminar at the D23 Arena while I was shopping and she got the Maleficent horns like everyone else who attended the seminar. There were a lot of people standing in the queues to see the seminars, get StagePass for the seminars without waiting in the line for a long time, meeting movie stars, etc. You are correct that I buy the tickets to the Expo and use my time wisely in order to see the events, stores, autograph signings, etc. There will be times you wont be able to do certain things at the Expo. You should talk to Alison about that since she had a special ticket which is the Sorcerer package which got her priority seating to the seminars and other goodies. The only downside is that it is very expensive which costs $1500 per person for all three days. Since you are a D23 member, you will be able to save some money on the ticket admission as long as you are a member until next year when the D23 Expo 2015 tickets are on sale. Xander will love going to the Expo which isnt all about the seminars, stores, etc. But there are a lot of activities for kids to do then just for adults from videogames, play area, etc. It will be something that Xander will like to see.

Merchandise from the MoG and Dream Store that I bought that day (the pins on the bottom of the picture below I got on Friday). 























Sherry E said:


> *Bret -*
> 
> 1.  Did KCmike get in touch with you?  He had some Christmas Fantasy Parade-related questions and a question about rope drop at DL and I didn't have the exact answer, so I told him he should go to you (and I also suggested TK too, for her parade expertise).
> 
> 2.  Refresh my memory -- which dates in November will you be at DLR?
> 
> ​



Mike didnt pm me about A Christmas Fantasy parade questions but I did see his post on the thread and I will go back on it and answer.

I will be at the DLR on November 22nd to the 25th. I wanted to go on the first weekend of the Christmas season but my DA and I pushed back our times so we can enjoy the Christmas season with her work colleague and family which they will be there on the 22nd to the 26th. 




kmedina said:


> I am still going to Disneyland. After researching the cost, the food options and seating arrangements for the Fantasmic dessert, I just do not feel it is worth the cost.  Xander would barely eat anything from his. Unless I line up two hours early, I will likely be in the back row. I cannot imagine the seats in the back row are much better than front row seats I can get for free less than two hours before the show. When the kids are older, I may give it a try. For now, I would rather spend that money on an extra character meal.



The F! dessert package is nice but as you said that it will be good to do when your kids get older. I never done the F! dessert package for all those years when I was young until 2009 when F! was updated. It was worth every penny that year since it was crazy during that summer of 2009.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  August 10, 2013*​
On the last update, we are now in the D23 Arena for the 2013 Disney Legends Ceremony. We got to see Tony Baxter and Ed Winn to get inducted that day and now it was time for more inductees in the class of 2013.

The next person to be inducted is Collin Campbell. His projects at Disneyland from the Enchanted Tiki Room, Pirates of the Caribbean and Club 33.





His son Jim Campbell accepted the reward on his fathers behalf.










The next person to be inducted is John Goodman. He is best known for his role as Daniel Dan Conner on the ABC sitcom Roseanne. His known role for Disney/Pixar is the voice of James P. Sullivan in Monsters, Inc. and Monsters University. His voice was also in the movie The Princess and the Frog as Eli Big Daddy La Bouff. 















The next recipient was Billy Crystal who voice is Mike Wazowski in Monsters, Inc. and Monsters University.















The next recipient is Dick Clark who passed away last year. His wife Kari accepted the award on his behalf.















The next person to be inducted was Glen Kean. He is best known for his character animation for feature films including the Little Mermaid, Aladdin, Beauty and the Beast, Pocahontas,  Tarzan, & Tangled.















The final inductee is Steve Jobs. He co-founded and served as chief executive of Pixar Animation. John Lasseter accepted the award on his behalf. John gave a very nice speech of his friendship with Steve Jobs when they were at Pixar. 















After the speech, Vybration made it back to the stage to sing in front of the crowds





Then all the Disney characters made it on stage





Bob Iger and Tom Bergeron wrapped up the 2013 Disney Legends Ceremony.





After the Disney Legends Ceremony was over, everyone in the Arena exited. My DA and I head straight on over back to the D23 Arena queue to watch the Richard Sherman and Alan Menken concert at 6:30pm. We head on straight over to the queue to get in line. While walking on over to get in line, the queue was almost towards the backside of the far queue. I thought that we might not be able to see the concert in the Arena. There was an alternate area close to the entrance of the D23 Arena where they have extra seating if the arena was full.










We waited almost 2+ hours in the D23 Arena queue to see the concert. This is where having the Sorcerer package really comes into play which Alison (franandaj) has the package which you dont have to wait in a long queue and have priority seating for the seminars. My DA and I have been talking about this ever since the D23 Expo in August if we want to commit to the Sorcerer tickets for the 2015 D23 Expo. But that will determine how much it will cost when the tickets are on sale next year. 

To kill the time, my aunt was reading her book while I was on my iPad to get online. Unfortunately, I wasnt able to get on the internet from my iPad or iPhone since there was a lot of people on their phones, tablets, laptops, etc. and it was almost impossible to get on the internet while in the showroom floor. So I just read the D23 Expo booklet about the events that are happening. 

Around 6pm, the guests are now moving into the D23 Arena and we were hoping to be able to get in the Arena instead of the side room. Fortunately, we were able to go in the arena and we were glad.





Since we were in the back of the queue to get in the arena, we had to go upstairs. But it didnt matter to me or my DA since we got to go in the arena.





Thats it for this post and I will have more from the Richard Sherman/Alan Menken concert at the D23 Expo.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice pictures, Bret.

Following along yours and Alison's TR concurrently is rather interesting.  There are two different but similar views of the whole D23 event.  Makes for great reading and contrasts.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret - *

Thank you so much for helping Mike with the info in the Superthread!  Thank you, also, for all of your great contributions to that thread -- both in terms of information and in terms of Theme Week posts.  You actually had the second highest number of entries (21) into the Theme Week Countdown random draw.  You skipped a few themes, but some of those mini-daily themes were worth 2 entries so you made up for it that way.  Only pattyduke34 had more entries than you had (she had 26).  Still, though, we have no clue who will win the draw until I pick the winner tomorrow morning.  

Also, because you showed everyone your awesome photos, I am certain that you have gained some new TR followers -- whether they are just lurking or will eventually speak up.  I know that Kathy said she would have to start following your TR.  Your nighttime shots have left everyone dazzled and amazed!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Nice pictures, Bret.
> 
> Following along yours and Alison's TR concurrently is rather interesting.  There are two different but similar views of the whole D23 event.  Makes for great reading and contrasts.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Thank you PiO.




Sherry E said:


> *Bret - *
> 
> Thank you so much for helping Mike with the info in the Superthread!  Thank you, also, for all of your great contributions to that thread -- both in terms of information and in terms of Theme Week posts.  You actually had the second highest number of entries (21) into the Theme Week Countdown random draw.  You skipped a few themes, but some of those mini-daily themes were worth 2 entries so you made up for it that way.  Only pattyduke34 had more entries than you had (she had 26).  Still, though, we have no clue who will win the draw until I pick the winner tomorrow morning.
> 
> Also, because you showed everyone your awesome photos, I am certain that you have gained some new TR followers -- whether they are just lurking or will eventually speak up.  I know that Kathy said she would have to start following your TR.  Your nighttime shots have left everyone dazzled and amazed!



Your welcome Sherry. I do enjoy helping as much as I can on the threads. I did skip a few themes since I was busy and don't have like the hotels and CP. Hopefully I will be able to see the CP at DL one day and I'll be looking forward to getting some pictures of the decorations at the hotels.

This will a fun year at the DLR during the Holiday season.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Its time for another pre-trip report with mvf-m11c. For those who have followed my trip reports knows this is one of my favorite time of the year to visit the Disneyland Resort. Yup, it is the Holiday season which comes once a year and is one of the best times to visit. With my trip coming up shortly, I am going to suspend the D23 Expo trip report. It has been awhile since the D23 Expo trip and I haven't finished it yet since I have been working and basketball. Hopefully I will be able to finish the trip report later on.

Before going on with the pre-trip report, here is a recap of the last trip report. I have just finish [post=49649896]Last Second DISers Meet Up & Halloween Trip  September 14  16, 2013[/post] back in September where I had a DISMeet with *PrincessInOz* and *franandaj*. This trip is one that I will remember a long time where I got to meet PrincessInOz for the second time in 3D and meeting her family as well as seeing franandaj again for I last met up with her back during the D23 Expo in August. We got to do a lot of activities at the DLR from the rides, shows and dining which was fun but the best was being able to hang out with them during the trip. It was also during the Halloween season which the decorations at DL. The Halloween decorations look very nice during the Halloween season which started that weekend. I was lucky that my DB and his GF went down to SoCal at the last second and that was the time when PiO and her family were in SoCal for their trip. 

Now the plans for the November 22nd  25th, 2013 trip during the Holiday season at the DLR. This will be a different Holiday trip which in the past it has always been me and my DA. My DA colleague at work, her daughter and granddaughter will be joining along with my DA and me on our Holiday trip. She has been to the DLR in the past and this will be their first time visiting the park during the Holiday season. They will be there on the 22nd to the 26th for 5 days which my DA and I will be there for 4 days. In the past, my DA and I have gone to the DLR the first weekend of the Holiday season which will be coming up shortly. But since they can go during that time, my DA and I went along with them and go on that weekend. If we didnt go with them, we would be there tomorrow. This will be a fun trip in which I will get to it shortly.

*Cast:* Me Bret 31, my DA 61, Kristi (my DA colleague), Karen (daughter of Kristi) and DD2 (daughter of Karen).

This will be my sixth trip to DL this year (Jan 12-14, May 3-5, June 28-30, Aug 8-12 & Sept 14-16). My DA 2nd trip to DL this year (May 3-5). This will be Kristi, Karen and DD2 first trip this year.

This trip is not until the fourth week of November which is getting close about one week from now which I am getting really exciting. Right now I am getting our plans ready for our upcoming trip until next week. This is the 4th year in a row that I am going to the DLR during the Holiday season in November. In the past my DA and I go to the DLR during the month of December during the Holiday season. Mostly it is for my birthday, but with basketball season and work, this is the best time to go during the Holiday season without missing it. It has been difficult these last few years which my DA and I couldnt enjoy the Holiday season in December but it has been fun to go early in mid November to see the Christmas decorations. This will be the first time going on the 2nd weekend of the Holiday season at the DLR which the first weekend will be this upcoming weekend. This trip will be a little busy where my DA and I go on the first weekend the last couple of years but it should be nice. Our goals for this trip is to have a great time with Kristi, Karen, DD2 during the Holiday season. We have a lot of plans in place for the trip from the rides, shows, and dining. The goal for this trip from Kristi and Karen is seeing Christmas decorations at both parks, Downtown Disney and the hotels. They are really looking forward to seeing the Holiday decorations at Cars Land and Buena Vista Street in which this will be the second year with the Christmas decorations after it debut last year in 2012. My DA loves going to the Holiday season to see all the decorations and taking time off from work. For me, it is all about the decorations and enjoying all the different activities during the Holiday season. I will be looking forward to the most is the new show that will debut during the Holiday season World of Color: Winter Dreams! which is a new show for the Holiday season. There will also be Jingle Cruise that will debut this year. Dont forget about Haunted Mansion Holiday (which I didnt get to ride in September), Its a Small World Holiday, Jingle Jangle Jamboree, BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks, A Christmas Fantasy parade, etc. While during the trip, we have planned a few sit down restaurants with them during the trip which I will get to that on the bottom of the plans. Dont forget that I will also be participating in *Sherry E* Holiday Quest that she started a couple of years ago which was the Tree, Wreath, etc. These quests going around the DLR to look for these specific things are always fun to do. It has been a few years since Sherry started the Holiday Quest of looking for any Christmas decorations. 


My DA and I will be driving down from Sacramento to Anaheim together while Kristi, Karen and DD2 will be driving down separately. We always like to drive down to SoCal instead of flying since I do bring a lot of bags and camera equipment so it does make sense to drive down in just 7 hours. It just not worth paying the extra money for extra bags and getting a rental car. We will be driving down to SoCal in my DA Honda Civic. We always use my DA Honda Civic since she is so comfortable driving in it. We were able to make it to Anaheim with one stop of gas. We will stop at Livingston (close to Merced) that is always on my way to Anaheim to see my grandmother. We plan on stopping at my grandmothers house on Friday morning before we head to SoCal. Before we head on over to SoCal, we will have to make a quick stop in SoCal to drop off some stuff for a friend before we head on over to Anaheim. We should arrive around 3pm after making the quick stop since we will be leaving at 6am from Sacramento.

We will be staying at Best Westerns Stovall's Anaheim Inn. This is our main hotel that we stay during our Disneyland trips. I like staying at BWAI since it is close to the DLR which is about a 7 minute walk to the Esplanade. We would still prefer Best Western Park Place Inn as our favorite hotel but the price of BWAI is cheaper over BWPPI. So we decided to stay at BWAI over BWPPI. Kristi, Karen and DD2 will be staying at the Grand California Hotel which is great for them. So when we meet up with them in the morning, we will be able to meet them at their hotel or at the Esplanade before we enter the parks.


My DA and I will be in the park for four days while Kristi, Karen and DD2 will be in the park for five days of the trip and. When we leave on Monday, we will stay a little bit longer than usual so we can hang out with them. My DA is planning on getting the Deluxe Annual Pass when we arrive at the DLR on Friday. She didnt renew her AP last time since she didnt go as many times last year. But this year, with this upcoming trip and future trips which will be about two more times, it made sense for her to get the Deluxe AP again.

Our goal for this trip is to enjoy the Holiday season at the DLR. It is all about having a great time at the DLR with other people that my DA and I enjoy by ourselves. So it will be fun to enjoy it with other people. We have a lot of plans for this trip from the rides, shows and restaurants. We will go by what we want to do and what to see, ride, etc. My main goal is to see the new World of Color: Winter Dreams! Show at DCA, Jingle Cruise, HMH, IASWH, Jingle Jangle Jamboree, BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks, A Christmas Fantasy parade, and all the Holiday decorations at both DL, DCA, DTD, & maybe the hotels but I am not counting on that since the decorations are up after Thanksgiving Day. We have two sit down restaurants that we will be eating. We will be eating at the Plaza Inn on Saturday for breakfast at 10am and Ariels Grotto for lunch on Sunday at 11:20am. I have ate at the Plaza Inn and AG in the past and it will be nice to eat at those places. 

Here are some plans that we have right now when we are at the DLR.

*Friday*
When my DA and I get to the DLR, we will join up with Kristi, Karen and DD2. But first, my DA needs to get the Deluxe Annual Pass. Also when we are in the parks, I will start the Tree, Wreath, etc. Quest that *Sherry E* have started and look for any Christmas decorations, treats and merchandise. Like all the other days during the trip, I will be looking for any decorations, treats and merchandises.  We will go it by ears. But for the plans that night, we will try to watch the 2nd show of A Christmas Fantasy parade at 5:30pm from MS Town Square. We also planned on seeing BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks at 9:30pm. Hopefully later that night we will get to ride IASWH after the fireworks.

*Saturday*
Since Kristi, Karen, and DD2 are staying on-site, we will take advantage of Extra Magic Hours at DL when it opens at 8am for EMH. The park will open at 9am at its schedule time and we will be able to do some rides that morning. We plan on eating at the Plaza Inn with Minnie and Friends for breakfast. Go on as many rides as possible in the morning to the afternoon until lunch. We will also go to the Fantasyland Faire for the meet and greets along with seeing Mickey and the Magical Map (time will be determine later). That night, we will be watching the 9pm show of F! at the Rivers of America.

*Sunday*
We will take advantage of EMH at DCA that day and enter DCA early to ride RSR and get FPs for RSR. We will plan on getting World of Color FPs for the 9pm show in the blue section We will go on some rides at DCA that morning until we have lunch at Ariels Grotto at 11:20am. Later that day we will go back to DL to go on more rides and see different shows. Later that night, we will watch the 9pm World of Color: Winter Dreams!. I dont want to wait that long to see WoC but with everything going on, it is our best solution to go with the plans that we have made.

*Monday*
Go to DL that morning to go on more rides until my DA and I leave that afternoon back to Sacramento while Kristi, Karen, and DD2 will be staying until Tuesday.

There will be a lot of more new info when we get closer to our trip next week.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great looking plans, Bret.  Do you have any ADRs planned?

Can't wait to see your pictures on this trip.


----------



## tksbaskets

Looks like you have a fun trip lined up.  I'm looking forward to hearing about it.  I'm curious how the Frozen WOC is.

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Great looking plans, Bret.  Do you have any ADRs planned?
> 
> Can't wait to see your pictures on this trip.



The plans are okay for now and we will go it by ears on what rides and shows to see during the trip. After reading your trip report awhile ago and seeing the pictures of WoC, I am about to change my plans on one night where we will see WoC on Saturday and Sunday since I want to get as many pictures and videos of the new World of Color: Winter Dreams show. 

I do have a couple of ADRs planned for the trip. We will have breakfast at The Plaza Inn with Minnie and Friends character breakfast on Saturday the 23rd at 10am. DD2 wants to see a lot of Disney characters and this is a fine place to have breakfast at the parks and see the characters. On Sunday, we will be having lunch at Ariel's Grotto at 11:20am. I have been eating at AG a lot in this one year alone. One in January and in June and again in November. 

I can't wait to take as many pictures of the Christmas decorations and there will be a surprise during the trip in which I won't say for now.




tksbaskets said:


> Looks like you have a fun trip lined up.  I'm looking forward to hearing about it.  I'm curious how the Frozen WOC is.
> 
> TK



The plans are okay for now and it will change when we get closer to the dates and we will go it by ears of what we want to do. I am really looking forward to WoC: Winter Dreams! so much during the trip. This is like how I was so excited to see CL and BVS during the Holiday season and was a great success. Now I am really looking forward to seeing WoC: Winter Dreams! that we might have to see it two times during the trip instead of once.


----------



## PrincessInOz

mvf-m11c said:


> The plans are okay for now and we will go it by ears on what rides and shows to see during the trip. After reading your trip report awhile ago and seeing the pictures of WoC, I am about to change my plans on one night where we will see WoC on Saturday and Sunday since I want to get as many pictures and videos of the new World of Color: Winter Dreams show.
> 
> I do have a couple of ADRs planned for the trip. We will have breakfast at The Plaza Inn with Minnie and Friends character breakfast on Saturday the 23rd at 10am. DD2 wants to see a lot of Disney characters and this is a fine place to have breakfast at the parks and see the characters. On Sunday, we will be having lunch at Ariel's Grotto at 11:20am. I have been eating at AG a lot in this one year alone. One in January and in June and again in November.
> 
> I can't wait to take as many pictures of the Christmas decorations and *there will be a surprise during the trip in which I won't say for now*.



Take lots of pictures!  And just have fun with the new lens.  Your photography is really good; so just enjoy!

I think I might know what the surprise is.  If it is what I think it is (and what we talked about), have a great time.  I can wait to be surprised.


----------



## ACDSNY

You're putting your AP to good use this year.  Your upcoming trip sounds great, I'm sure you'll have a awesome time.  I agree this is the best time of year to visit DL, I love the holiday decoration.


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret --*

I was at DLR today.  I just posted some of my observations in the Superthread.  I specifically thought of you because we both always look out for decorations that have gone missing or decorations that have suddenly appeared.  This year there is a bit of both -- decorations that have disappeared and decorations that have suddenly appeared!  I think you'll have fun going around and discovering what's new and what's gone.


----------



## kmedina

Glad you got into the concert. It stinks waiting for two hours just to get nosebleed seats but the $1500 Sorcerers Package seems a little steep. I love all the loot you scooped up.  At $700, you were almost half way to that Sorcerers Package.  You have a lot to show for it though. Your next trip sounds awesome. Glad you will have EMH.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Were just *3 days* away till the Holiday trip and I am getting more and more excited by the days. 



PrincessInOz said:


> Take lots of pictures!  And just have fun with the new lens.  Your photography is really good; so just enjoy!
> 
> I think I might know what the surprise is.  If it is what I think it is (and what we talked about), have a great time.  I can wait to be surprised.



I will PiO. There will also be a surprise during the trip which my DA and I are so excited. This will be one of the best Holiday trips to the DLR. Can't wait to leave in a few of days.

Hopefully "The View" television set in front of SBWC is not there during my trip on Friday since we are planning on watching "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks that night. This will change the plans a lot if it is in front of the castle and i might have to go with the backup plan to see the fireworks. The backup plan will be watching the fireworks in front of IASWH facade.



ACDSNY said:


> You're putting your AP to good use this year.  Your upcoming trip sounds great, I'm sure you'll have a awesome time.  I agree this is the best time of year to visit DL, I love the holiday decoration.



I have been getting a lot out of my AP this year and hope to do more later on in 2014. This should be a fun trip. Luckily my DA and I didn't go this past weekend to the DLR with "The View" television set in front of Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle which is blocking the castle and guests can't go through it. It is disappointing that Disney is letting that show stage blocking the castle when the Holiday season just started. Hopefully it won't be up till my upcoming trip. It is amazing to go to the DLR during the Holidays. I did enjoy going to WDW during the Holiday season but my first choice will always be the DLR over WDW during the Holiday season.




Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> I was at DLR today.  I just posted some of my observations in the Superthread.  I specifically thought of you because we both always look out for decorations that have gone missing or decorations that have suddenly appeared.  This year there is a bit of both -- decorations that have disappeared and decorations that have suddenly appeared!  I think you'll have fun going around and discovering what's new and what's gone.



Thank you for the pictures and the details of your one day trip to the DLR during the Holiday season. If I didn't move my trip back one week, I would had the opportunity to meet you in person. I'm glad that you had a great time and seeing the decorations, merchandise and treats. It is fun to look around the parks to see what is missing or something new to appear during the Holiday season. I will be looking forward to going around the DLR to see all the decorations, merchandise and treats.




kmedina said:


> Glad you got into the concert. It stinks waiting for two hours just to get nosebleed seats but the $1500 Sorcerers Package seems a little steep. I love all the loot you scooped up.  At $700, you were almost half way to that Sorcerers Package.  You have a lot to show for it though. Your next trip sounds awesome. Glad you will have EMH.



Thank you Kim. The Richard Sherman/Alan Menken concert was great. It would have been better if we didn't had to wait 2 hours to get nosebleed seats but we were lucky to get in since the line was so long when we got out of the Legends Ceremony. $1500 for the Sorcerer package is a lot and it can be worth it if you don't want to wait in those long lines for the seminars. Alison convinced me and my DA to consider it when the tickets go on sale next year. 

I can't wait to leave in a few days. We will go it by ears and see what we are going to do. Luckily my DA colleague is staying at the GCH and we can take advantage of the EMH at DL and DCA. It only depends if they can get up early to do the EMH. I talked to them and they will try to go to bed early so we can take advantage of EMH.

Hope you and your family have a great time next month.


----------



## rentayenta

Just 3 days! Can't wait to see your photos. Have a great time.


----------



## ACDSNY

mvf-m11c said:


> Were just *3 days* away till the Holiday trip and I am getting more and more excited by the days.
> 
> Hopefully "The View" television set in front of SBWC is not there during my trip on Friday since we are planning on watching "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks that night. This will change the plans a lot if it is in front of the castle and i might have to go with the backup plan to see the fireworks. The backup plan will be watching the fireworks in front of IASWH facade.


 
The final countdown is on.

Is The View there every year?  I'm thinking about going next year 11/16 - 11/20 as my DS cannot take off any time after those days in Nov/Dec.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Not long now.


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> Just 3 days! Can't wait to see your photos. Have a great time.



Thank you Jenny. 




ACDSNY said:


> The final countdown is on.
> 
> Is The View there every year?  I'm thinking about going next year 11/16 - 11/20 as my DS cannot take off any time after those days in Nov/Dec.



Just *1 day* to go and I can't wait to leave tomorrow morning. 

I believe this is the first year "The View" television show is at DL. I have never seen or heard that it was set up at DL during the month of November. Hopefully the stage won't be up during my trip in which it will change my plans during the trip. Hopefully you and your family will be able to go next year during the Holiday season.




PrincessInOz said:


> Not long now.



One day to go!


----------



## kmedina




----------



## Sherry E

*Bret --*

If you happen to check in to the Superthread at any point during your trip, and if you have time to find out, can you let me/us know if by any chance the Dreyer's peppermint ice cream (the pink stuff, not the regular green mint) has suddenly popped up at either Gibson Girl or Clarabelle's in DCA?

As you know from my recap of last Friday, a CM at Clarabelle's told me with certainty that they do not have the peppermint ice cream this year, because Dreyer's wouldn't send them the right size container.  The ice cream was also not at Gibson Girl.  However, rumors trickled in that people have supposedly seen the ice cream at Clarabelle's -- just a day or two after I was there.  Someone posted a photo of the ice cream from the BTR BBQ, so I am wondering if it is only available at some places in DLR this year and not others.


I need to get to the bottom of this mystery once and for all!

Have a great trip!


----------



## mvf-m11c

A quick update from the trip. We got here safely on Friday afternoon and we got to go to DL and DCA to see the decorations. We were able to see the Olaf atthe meet and greet atthe former tangled meet and greet area at FL. Got to see JJJ which is a little different then from last year. 

We got to go in the GCH to see the Christmas tree which is nice. We also went to the DLH and saw at the lobby at gingerbread castle. I will have more from the trip report. But you can see some of my pictures from this trip by clicking on my flickr link below.

Here are some of them from the trip. I will catch you later during the trip report.

Olaf





Gingerbread Casle





GCH Christmas tree


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the photos, Bret.

Glad you got there safe and sound.  Have a great time.


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret --*

I was delighted to see your picture of that cute display at the DLH!  You know that I am a seasoned DLR holiday visitor, but you showed me a holiday decoration I have never seen before!  I think that the gingerbread castle display in the DLH is new this year.  It was not there in 2010 or in 2011, and I am pretty sure it was not there last year either.  Honestly, the DLH needs something extra in the lobby because the ceilings are not high enough to accommodate a towering tree like the ones at the GCH and the PPH.  So I'm glad they put up that display.

I don't know if you'll be able to sneak away and run across the street to the PPH, but I'm hearing that the tree in the PPH lobby has some different ornaments on it this year and I am curious to see what those are all about.  I hope the decorators did not change it too much.  It was so pretty in previous years.

How about the giant gold mask hanging above New Orleans Square?  What do you think of it?  I don't think I really like it very much, even though it fits in with the theme of all of the other masks in NOS.


I have a feeling I can guess your "surprise" on this trip.  I have no evidence or facts...just a hunch!


----------



## kmedina

Nice hearing from you, Bret. Looks like you are having a great time. Love the photos. Super excited to be following you in 11 days now!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Love the photos, Bret.
> 
> Glad you got there safe and sound.  Have a great time.



Thank you PiO. We are having a great time and now we are resting so we can watch "A Christmas Fantasy" parade and World of Color: Winter Dreams!



Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> I was delighted to see your picture of that cute display at the DLH!  You know that I am a seasoned DLR holiday visitor, but you showed me a holiday decoration I have never seen before!  I think that the gingerbread castle display in the DLH is new this year.  It was not there in 2010 or in 2011, and I am pretty sure it was not there last year either.  Honestly, the DLH needs something extra in the lobby because the ceilings are not high enough to accommodate a towering tree like the ones at the GCH and the PPH.  So I'm glad they put up that display.
> 
> I don't know if you'll be able to sneak away and run across the street to the PPH, but I'm hearing that the tree in the PPH lobby has some different ornaments on it this year and I am curious to see what those are all about.  I hope the decorators did not change it too much.  It was so pretty in previous years.
> 
> How about the giant gold mask hanging above New Orleans Square?  What do you think of it?  I don't think I really like it very much, even though it fits in with the theme of all of the other masks in NOS.
> 
> 
> I have a feeling I can guess your "surprise" on this trip.  I have no evidence or facts...just a hunch!



Hi Sherry, 

It was neat to see the gingerbread castle in the DLH lobby. Since I had some time to rome around the DTD, I thought it would be nice to go to the DLH to see any of the Christmas decorations. I believed you are correct that the gingerbread castle in the DLH lobby is new since I haven't seen any pictures of it from the last few years. It is a nice addition to the DLH when you enter the lobby. 

I haven't gone to the PPH yet since I didn't have time yesterday to go on over to the PPH. I'll just wait to see your pictures or from someone else of the CHristmas tree at the PPH.

The giant gold mask above NOS is nice, but I don't like it that much which I am so used to seeing the wreath above NOS during the Holiday season. It does fit the theme with the other masks around NOS but just like you I don't like it that much.

You and everyone else will find out later when I get back from the trip. 




kmedina said:


> Nice hearing from you, Bret. Looks like you are having a great time. Love the photos. Super excited to be following you in 11 days now!



Hi Kim. We are having a great time and I am really looking forward to tonight since we will get to see WoC: Winter Dreams!. Thank you and glad that you enjoyed some of the pictures. I am getting excited for you and your family when you go in 11 days. 

I am resting back in the room until we head back to the parks for the parade and fireworks. Here are more pictures from the trip.

Winter Village store





Jingle Cruise





New Christmas decorations to A Bug's Land





Jingle Jangle Jamboree





Olaf at the new meet and greet area





Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle





Viva Navidad entrance















Even though we didn't see WoC: Winter Dreams! during the AP preview on Friday, we were able to get tickets and a Christmas ornament that night.





I will post more later during the trip or when I get back tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Lovely pics.....and it looks like you're getting a freebie ornament.


----------



## kylie71

Brett, enjoying your pics... I leave on Tuesday.   

--Lori


----------



## kmedina

I am looking forward to the special screening and ornament for WoC Winter Dreams. The only pass holder magic available during our last trip was a special Thor exhibit and/or screening. We got there relatively early, but they were out of passes. Glad you got the ornament even though you are seeing the show a different night. 

I just booked the Holiday Tour to ensure we get to ride the Holiday themed rides. That is the only way Crap will allow us to wait for a parade too, so I am excited about that. The weekend was sold our, so we are touring on Xander's actual birthday. 

I want to go ice skating in DtD. It looks cool.


----------



## ksromack

Stunning pictures.....i love the castle photo but I think my favorite was the oh-so-very clear (and almost edible) picture of the snacks   I'm already trying to add up in my head how much money I'm going to need for snacks and souvenirs!  

I think that Winter Village area looks like a fun place to spend some time.  I cannot ice skate so I'll have to settle for some snacks and hot cocoa!

 I only have 2 more work days and in exactly 4 days we'll be in the air, on our way to California!  I'm about to bust from excitement and don't know how my co-workers are going to be able to handle me for the next 48 hours!

I look forward to the rest of your trip report....very curious about your Frozen ornament   I think that will make a nice momento of WoC!


----------



## ACDSNY

I'm trying to get in the holiday spirit so I'm using your castle pic for the desktop pic.  You're pics are getting me excited for next year.


----------



## franandaj

I hope you made it home safe and had a great trip!


----------



## rentayenta

Your photos are incredible. You're very talented. 

Bugsland is even cuter during the holidays.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Lovely pics.....and it looks like you're getting a freebie ornament.



Thank you PiO. My DA and I were able to get the World of Color: Winter Dreams! ornament on Friday. I thought that we wouldnt be able to get one of those ornaments on Friday since we came later that day. Luckily we got two of them. Unfortunately, we didnt see WoC on Friday since we were with our group hoping to watch BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks that night but it was canceled due to bad weather. But we were able to watch the fireworks on Saturday night and got to see WoC: Winter Dreams! yesterday. I will have more from the trip when I have time to upload the pictures. 




kylie71 said:


> Brett, enjoying your pics... I leave on Tuesday.
> 
> --Lori



Thank you Lori. Hope you have a great time. 




kmedina said:


> I am looking forward to the special screening and ornament for WoC Winter Dreams. The only pass holder magic available during our last trip was a special Thor exhibit and/or screening. We got there relatively early, but they were out of passes. Glad you got the ornament even though you are seeing the show a different night.
> 
> I just booked the Holiday Tour to ensure we get to ride the Holiday themed rides. That is the only way Crap will allow us to wait for a parade too, so I am excited about that. The weekend was sold our, so we are touring on Xander's actual birthday.
> 
> I want to go ice skating in DtD. It looks cool.



We were lucky to get the ornaments when we got to the park on Friday. My DA and I could have seen the show on Friday but we decided to stay with our group and enjoy DL that night. The show looked great on Sunday.

That is great news to hear that you and your family will be doing the Holiday tour at DL. You will love the tour. 

The Olaf Frozen Ice Rink looks a little better than last year. 




ksromack said:


> Stunning pictures.....i love the castle photo but I think my favorite was the oh-so-very clear (and almost edible) picture of the snacks   I'm already trying to add up in my head how much money I'm going to need for snacks and souvenirs!
> 
> I think that Winter Village area looks like a fun place to spend some time.  I cannot ice skate so I'll have to settle for some snacks and hot cocoa!
> 
> I only have 2 more work days and in exactly 4 days we'll be in the air, on our way to California!  I'm about to bust from excitement and don't know how my co-workers are going to be able to handle me for the next 48 hours!
> 
> I look forward to the rest of your trip report....very curious about your Frozen ornament   I think that will make a nice momento of WoC!



Thank you Kathy. The treats and merchandise look very nice and with all the selections, there is a lot to choose from.

The Winter Village looks way better than last years. The ice rink looks nice this year with the addition of the DTD Christmas tree.

Hope you have a great time during the Holiday season.

I am uploading the photo of the ornament and it will be up on this post.




ACDSNY said:


> I'm trying to get in the holiday spirit so I'm using your castle pic for the desktop pic.  You're pics are getting me excited for next year.



Thank you Angela. It was a magical trip for me and my DA. But it was also a magical trip with the other family that we spent our time together. Im glad that you are enjoying my pictures.




franandaj said:


> I hope you made it home safe and had a great trip!



Thank you Alison. Just got back home tonight and we had a great time. 




rentayenta said:


> Your photos are incredible. You're very talented.
> 
> Bugsland is even cuter during the holidays.



Thank you Jenny.

ABL entrance looks way better this year. 


Here is the WoC Winter Dreams! ornament that we got on Friday.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice ornament.  Was blue the only colour it came in?


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures!  I hope you had a wonderful trip.


----------



## kmedina

I like the ornament too. Thanks for posting a picture. We are going on the last day, 12/06/13, so I just hope they have some left by then. I would have preferred red to match my tree, but I get why it is blue.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Nice ornament.  Was blue the only colour it came in?



It is a nice ornament with the World of Color Winter Dreams logo. When we got our ornaments, they were all blue. So I would guess that they are all the same color.




tksbaskets said:


> Great pictures!  I hope you had a wonderful trip.



Thank you TK. We had a great trip and it won't be too long until I write up the trip report.




kmedina said:


> I like the ornament too. Thanks for posting a picture. We are going on the last day, 12/06/13, so I just hope they have some left by then. I would have preferred red to match my tree, but I get why it is blue.



Your welcome Kim. I hope they do have the ornaments during your trip.


The first update will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 22nd, 2013  Part 1*​
Its time for the first day of the 3rd Annual Holiday trip to Disneyland in November. My DA and I have been going to the DLR a lot and this is one of our favorite times to visit the DLR. This year is a little different from my past Holiday trips to the DLR. This year, my DA colleague from work along with her daughter and granddaughter are joining along with us for our trip. Mostly my DA and I have gone to the DLR on the first official weekend of the Holiday season. But this year we are going on the 2nd weekend of the Holiday season so we can be with them. We were excited to go with someone else during our Holiday trip but it was during one of the worse times to go in which it was during the Thanksgiving break. This will be a very interesting trip for my DA and me of seeing it a different way with another family and a young child. I had a fun trip back in early January with my other aunt, her best friend and her DD2 now DD3 where it was neat to experience DL with a child and more other people.  

We will be driving separately down to SoCal. We plan on leaving around the same time in the morning so we can get to the parks in the afternoon. They will be staying at the Grand California Hotel while we are staying at Best Western Anaheim Inn. Originally we were all suppose to stay at the BWAI together but they wanted to stay at the GCH and it worked out really well for all of us. 

There was a lot of planning for this trip with the crowds and what rides and shows we want to see. For me is all about the Holiday decorations around the DLR from the rides, shows, and buildings. I have been looking forward to the new World of Color Winter Dreams show. That is one of the many things that I was looking forward too during the trip. There was also a surprise during the trip in which we have never done before for all the times we have been to the DLR and have never done this specific thing. My DA and I have been so excited for a while and it was about to happen. 

Before we head to SoCal for our trip, my family and my aunts gave me an early birthday and Christmas present. They knew that I have been doing a lot of picture taking from the Disney trips, to family events, wedding, etc. They bought me a Nikon D7100 body. I was so surprised that they bought me a Nikon D7100 body. I was so happy that they got me the D7100 as a birthday and Christmas gift. I told them that I will take care of it so much and take a lot of pictures during this trip and using it for other events. So I got a new body (Nikon D7100) along with a new lens (Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8) to use during the trip.  This was going to be a fun trip to use both the new lens and body for the trip. 

Now lets get to the trip report. 

It was around 6am in the morning where I went over to my DA house and picked her up. Mostly we leave around 7am to SoCal from our past trips. But since we had to make a quick stop in SoCal, we started our trip one hour early. 

When we packed all of our stuff in the car, we stared our journey down to SoCal. During the drive, we go down on Highway 99 since my grandmother lives in Livingston and it is always great to see her when we go down to SoCal. 

It took about 6 hours to get to Southern California and the first thing we did when we got to SoCal was to fill up at Costco in Burbank. Than our next stop was at a DISer house to drop something off. Mostly my DA and I fill up at Costco in Burbank and go straight to the DLR. But we head on over to Alison (franandaj) house to drop off some Dungeness crab for her. I went out with my dad to Bodega Bay in which is close to San Francisco to catch Dungeness Crabs. Since it is during this season, the crab are all fresh and were caught on Thursday before the trip. 

During my last trip in September, I got to hang out with Alison and PiO (PrincessInOz) at the DLR and had a great time with them. I have known Alison since we met at the D23 Expo in 2011 and I met her again at the 2013 D23 Expo. 

After we drop off the crab at her house, my DA and I head straight to Anaheim which is about 30 minutes away from Alisons house. 

My DA and I got to Anaheim around 2pm which is quite fast after we left Alisons house. I forgot to tell my DA that BWAI was remodeling the lobby of the hotel. The lobby at the BWAI was in one of the rooms. Part of the first building at BWAI was in construction. It reminded me of Best Western Park Place Inn which had a refurbishment awhile ago. Now it was BWAI turn for a refurbishment.  

When we try to check-in, our room wasnt ready. So my DA and I went on over to the DLR to do some things before we checked into or room. Our other party members should be in Anaheim around the same time. But we will join up with them when they are in the parks that day. 

When we got to the Esplanade, it was wet that afternoon. It didnt rain at the time when we got to the DLR but we knew that it can rain still that day where it did once in a while sprinkled. 





The park didnt look that busy at the Esplanade





My DA had to go to the ticket booths to get the annual pass. This was the second time she got the AP at DLR. Her last one was back in 2011 and she didnt renew it in 2012 since she didnt go as many times that year. This time she got it since we plan on coming back to the DLR in November 2014 in which she will get a few more days out of her AP for next year. She got the Deluxe Annual Pass.






After she got her AP, we had a while until our room was ready. So while we were at the DLR, we decided to stop in one of the parks until we head on back to check-in to our room at the BWAI.

We went on over to Disney California Adventure first. It is so neat to see Buena Vista Street with the Holiday decorations after last year where it was the first year. This year is the 2nd year for the Holiday decorations at BVS.  When we went through the turnstiles, the first thing I remembered when we entered the park that World of Color Winter Dreams was having an AP screening for the AP holders at the 9pm show. It was neat that Disney was doing a limited time Annual passholder magic event on the day when we got to the DLR. It was a good opportunity for my DA and I to see WoC Winter Dreams that night.

This is the third year with the new entrance to DCA along with the Holiday decorations.










Special Annual Passholder Viewing Event for World of Color Winter Dreams sign.





When we were walking on over to Grizzly River Run to get the FP for WoC Winter Dreams, I always like to get pictures of the Holiday decorations at BVS.
















After getting some pictures at BVS, we head on over to GRR to get FPs for WoC Winter Dreams. There were two different lines to get FPs for WoC from the regular line for the 10:15pm show and the AP line for the 9pm show.Luckily, there were still FPs available for the 9pm show of WoC Winter Dreams for the AP holders. When we got our FPs, the CMs handed out a WoC Winter Dreams/Frozen Christmas ornament. I cant believe we were able to get the WoC/Frozen ornaments that late during the day of the trip. We got the yellow section for the 9pm show and we will decide later that day if we want to use the FPs to see WoC. 

Originally we were all suppose to watch BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks that Friday night but when I checked the weather that it was going to be high winds and likely that Believe will be canceled due to the weather, watching WoC was a backup for us that night. 






Now that we got the FPs and the ornaments, we had still had some time to do something at DCA before we head on back to BWAI to check-in to our room. We were close to Paradise Pier and the Viva Navidad event was in the area and it was a good opportunity to see it. The Viva Navidad event was at the dining area at PP right by the Paradise Garden Grill and Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta restaurant. 

It is a new event during the Holiday season and I have heard great reviews about the newest event at DCA. It was a good opportunity to see it while we are in DCA that afternoon.

Rushin River store is decorated during the Holiday season





Redwood Creek Challenge Trail 










When we passed by the Little Mermaid: Ariels Undersea Adventure, there were rents right by the walkway in Paradise Pier. The radio groups were back in DCA during this weekend. Last year when Cars Land and Buena Vista Street were new, they were located in Hollywood Land. A couple of years ago they were in DL Hub area. This year they are in Paradise Pier. I would guess they are here to promote the new World of Color Winter Dreams along with Viva Navidad.





The Holiday garlands are back on the Little Mermiad ride





When we head on over to the Viva Navidad event, there was nothing going on around that time. So we just walked around to see the decorations and stations. It looked well decorated 





















The Viva Navidad merchandise. 






























Thats it for this post and I will have more from DCA.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Fantastic!!!  New body as well??  I'm so happy for you.     


That's really awesome.  Your family really did well with the early present.  And happy birthday!  I didn't realise your birthday was this time of year.

If this lot is anything to go by, I reckon we've got some beautiful pics coming along.


----------



## ACDSNY

Congrats on the new camera, I'm sure you'll get some fantastic pics with it.


----------



## kmedina

How fantastic that they got you a Nikon body for your birthday/Christmas present. That is a fantastic gift. It was nice of you to being crab to Fran and Alison. Did you stop by the new place?  I know they have not moved in yet. 

It is cool that you were able to get an ornament so late in the day. Our first park day will be the last day of the event, so I am not taking any chances. The long line at 9am will have me in it. What is this Viva Navidad?  You have my interest peaked, so I hope you got to experience more of it. 

The park looks beautiful. I am do excited. Eight more days!


----------



## franandaj

Nice pictures Bret! Do you know if there are more of those ornaments to be purchased?

Thank you so much for the crabs! They were delicious and so fresh!

No Bret did not see the new house he is one of the few who has seen our awful messy and over stuffed hoarders house.  At least he can see why we need such a huge place for all our stuff!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. 




PrincessInOz said:


> Fantastic!!!  New body as well??  I'm so happy for you.
> 
> 
> That's really awesome.  Your family really did well with the early present.  And happy birthday!  I didn't realise your birthday was this time of year.
> 
> If this lot is anything to go by, I reckon we've got some beautiful pics coming along.



A new Nikon D7100 Body without any lenses. I was so excited that they got me a new body. I have talked about this body for awhile on the threads and to my family and this was a great birthday and Christmas present. Thank you PiO.

My birthday is not until in mid December. So it won't be too long.

I did took a lot of pictures during the trip. I must have took over 3000+ pictures with the new camera. Some of the pictures were a little dark and blurry to be expected from using a new body. It will take some time for me to learn from switching from the D5100 to the D7100 with more controls to use. I used mostly manual mode during the whole trip in which it is quite better to use than auto mode. 




ACDSNY said:


> Congrats on the new camera, I'm sure you'll get some fantastic pics with it.



Thank you Angela. This was the camera that I wanted for a while and glad that they got it for me as an early birthday and Christmas present.




kmedina said:


> How fantastic that they got you a Nikon body for your birthday/Christmas present. That is a fantastic gift. It was nice of you to being crab to Fran and Alison. Did you stop by the new place?  I know they have not moved in yet.
> 
> It is cool that you were able to get an ornament so late in the day. Our first park day will be the last day of the event, so I am not taking any chances. The long line at 9am will have me in it. What is this Viva Navidad?  You have my interest peaked, so I hope you got to experience more of it.
> 
> The park looks beautiful. I am do excited. Eight more days!



It is a fantastic birthday and Christmas present from my family. I used it quite well during the trip. I was glad that they have enjoyed the crab a lot when my DA and I dropped it off at there place. We stopped at Alison's old house to drop off the crab.

It was nice to be able to get the AP ornament when we arrived at DCA late that afternoon. I'm hoping that there will be ornaments available on the day of the AP screening of WoC Winter Dreams. The Viva Navidad is a festive to celebrate the Latino Culture and holiday tradition. It features music, dancing, characters (like Donald, Jose and Panchito), Latino food at Paradise Garden Grill and fun activities. Unfortunately, we didn't experience the whole event at PGG since that was our only time to see that event. You and your family should see that event which I have heard is really popular.

The Holiday season is so exciting to go and is great as always. I am getting excited for you and your family since your trip is coming up shortly.  




franandaj said:


> Nice pictures Bret! Do you know if there are more of those ornaments to be purchased?
> 
> Thank you so much for the crabs! They were delicious and so fresh!
> 
> No Bret did not see the new house he is one of the few who has seen our awful messy and over stuffed hoarders house.  At least he can see why we need such a huge place for all our stuff!



Thank you Alison. If you are talking about the WoC Winter Dreams AP ornaments, you can only get them when you go to Grizzy River Run to get the WoC FP's. It is a limited time annual passholder magic event and the last week to see the new WoC Winter Dreams show and get the Holiday ornament is on December 2nd through 6th. 

Here is the website that will tell you about it https://disneyland.disney.go.com/offers-discounts/world-of-color-winter-dreams-for-passholders/

Your welcome. I am glad that you and Fran enjoyed the crab.

It was nice to see your cats at your place.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 22nd, 2013  Part 2*​
On the last update, my DA and I got to SoCal safely. We made a quick trip to Alison (frandanaj) house and drop off some crab for them. Then we head on over to Anaheim and we didnt get to check-in to our room at BWAI so we went on over to the DLR to get her AP. After that, we walked in DCA to get FPs for the new WoC Winter Dreams show so we can get the AP ornament. It was nice to get one late that day. While we were in DCA, we looked around at the new Viva Navidad area that is decorated at Paradise Pier dining area. 

After looking at the Viva Navidad merchandise cart, we looked at the Paradise Garden Grill area which its whole menu is converted for the Viva Navidad event.





The menu is completely different from the Paradise Garden Grill and most of it is all Mexican cuisine. I have read on the websites about the food and it is quite interesting to try. But we have already ate when coming down to SoCal so we will have to skip it. I might try it when I go back next month with my other aunt.










We just walked around PP dining area to look at all the different activities during the Viva Navidad event. It did look interesting to stay in there longer but we had other things to do that day so we head on over to the other side of PP.





While we were still in PP, I kept on looking for any Holiday decorations for the Holiday quests from wreaths, trees, garlands, etc. 















After looking around PP dining area during the Viva Navidad event, we were now on the backside of PP right close to Mickeys Fun Wheel. At the Boardwalk Bazaar store, they had some of the Holiday merchandise.





It was a quick look at the Boardwalk Bazaar store and we walked all the way towards the Christmas tree in PP. It is so neat to see the giant Christmas tree at PP every year and it looks great as ever.










The Duffy Meet and greet area is decorated during the Holiday season like always with the giant wreath.






When we walked down to the light tower right by the Little Mermaid ride, we looked at the viewing area at PP and see that it had Christmas presents and candy canes in the area. They are part of WoC Winter Dreams show but I havent seen what they do yet since I want to keep me mystified what they do during the show.










At the light tower at PP, I had to get a picture of the flowers.










Pacific Wharf had its usual Christmas wreath and garlands.





It was time to head on back to BWAI to check-in to our room in which it was close to 3pm. On the way, we passed by Cars Land and we will be back there later during the trip.





Now we were back at the Buena Vista Street ready to leave the park but we had to get a look at the giant Christmas tree.










Before we head on out of DCA, I wanted to go in the Walter Elias & Company store to look for the 2014 Attraction Poster Calendar that just came out this month. I was really looking forward to getting one of the calendars and I also had to get some calendars for another person. So my DA and I head on in the store and looked around at the Christmas merchandise.




















We were in the Los Feliz Five & Dime side of the store.










At first, we didnt find the 2014 Attraction Poster calendars until we asked one of the CMs if they have the calendars. The one CM that we talked too was puzzled what we were talking about until one of the other CMs told her that the stores does have that calendar. It was right close to the queue to the check-out table. I was so happy to get the calendars and we were able to buy 3 calendars. 

After we paid for them, we head on out of the store and we head on out of DCA. Now we had on back to BWAI to check-in to our room which was around 3:30pm since we spent some time in the stores to look for the calendars. I was glad that we were able to get the calendars and that was one of my agendas during the trip. 

We got to check-in to our hotel room which was the first building and on the bottom floor in which we wanted during our stay. So when we brought all of our stuff in the room, my DA wanted to rest a little and I decided to go back to the DLR to get pictures of the Holiday decorations.

That will be it for this post and I will have more from the trip.


----------



## ACDSNY

Nice update and I'm happy you found your calendars.  The crowds don't seem too terrible in these pics.


----------



## tigger@play

Nice information.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Beautiful decorations and merchandise!  YAY for the Calendars.

And that menu is certainly interesting.  Looking forward to when you can try it out.


----------



## kmedina

Beautiful pictures. I was planning on eating at the Garden Grill this trip. After reading about it on your last trip with PiO and Alison, it was in my lists of musts. We do like Mexican food, so maybe the menu change will be nice anyway. I will just have to eat there again someday when the menu changes back. 

The decorations are beautiful. I love the white wall tires used as wreaths in Carsland. Your pictures are stunning as usual. Great flower shots. So many cool things to buy. I love the green and red Minnie Ears.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
Looks like a very nice afternoon at DCA.  I like all the decorations at the Paradise Grill and on the Warf.  I'm also glad you were able to find the calendars you wanted and take them back to your room.

We are all getting APs when we go next month.  We are very excited


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> Nice update and I'm happy you found your calendars.  The crowds don't seem too terrible in these pics.



Thank you Angela. I was happy that we were able to find them at the Los Feliz Five & Dime store. We had trouble at the beginning looking for the calendars and when we asked the first CM about it and she was puzzled about the attraction poster calendar. Luckily one of the other CM told her colleague that they do have the calendars. The crowds were not that bad that Friday. While it rained that afternoon before we got there, most of the people weren't there in the park so it was good for us. 




tigger@play said:


> Nice information.  Thanks for sharing!



Thank you for following my trip report and glad you are enjoying it.




PrincessInOz said:


> Beautiful decorations and merchandise!  YAY for the Calendars.
> 
> And that menu is certainly interesting.  Looking forward to when you can try it out.



The decorations and merchandise is so amazing every year. It was nice to be able to get the calendars after scrambling to find them in the store.

The menu at Paradise Garden Grill during Viva Navidad looks very interesting and I might be able to try it when I go in December.




kmedina said:


> Beautiful pictures. I was planning on eating at the Garden Grill this trip. After reading about it on your last trip with PiO and Alison, it was in my lists of musts. We do like Mexican food, so maybe the menu change will be nice anyway. I will just have to eat there again someday when the menu changes back.
> 
> The decorations are beautiful. I love the white wall tires used as wreaths in Carsland. Your pictures are stunning as usual. Great flower shots. So many cool things to buy. I love the green and red Minnie Ears.



Thank you Kim. After eating at Paradise Garden Grill, I wanted to eat there again for November trip. But when it was changed during the Viva Navidad menu, we didn't have time to stop at PGG to try the new menu. I think you should try that menu during our upcoming trip at PGG.

It is so nice to see Cars Land during the Holiday season. We only got a glimpse of CL that afternoon and we were able to go in later during the trip. The pictures are getting better and better. With the new body and lens it made a big difference in the pictures. The flower was a very interesting shot at the light tower. There are so many things to buy during the Christmas season.




tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> Looks like a very nice afternoon at DCA.  I like all the decorations at the Paradise Grill and on the Warf.  I'm also glad you were able to find the calendars you wanted and take them back to your room.
> 
> We are all getting APs when we go next month.  We are very excited



Hi TK,

It was a nice afternoon in which our room wasn't ready and we were able to go around DCA to look at the decorations until we head on back to BWAI. The Viva Navidad event was very interesting to see and wish that we spent more time. Maybe this upcoming trip we will be able to experience Viva Navidad more then the last trip. Luckily we were able to find the calendars just when we were about to leave DCA that afternoon.

That is great news that you will be getting AP's for your upcoming trip and I'm excited for you.


Here is a picture of the 2014 Attraction Poster calendar that I was talking about.


----------



## tksbaskets

The calendar looks great!  I think we'll be getting one with our D23 membership or I'd be tempted.  Your friends will love it!

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> The calendar looks great!  I think we'll be getting one with our D23 membership or I'd be tempted.  Your friends will love it!
> 
> TK



The calendar is great and glad that I got one for myself along with my friend PiO. You will love it too.


The next update will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 22nd, 2013  Part 3*​
On the last update, my DA and I were able to go see the new Viva Navidad event at the Paradise Garden Grill area. It was very neat to see the new event at DCA and it has been a big hit from what I have heard. It would have been nice to stay for that event but we had other things to do that day. Then we walked around the rest of DCA to see all the Holiday decorations from the Christmas tree at Paradise Pier, part of Cars Land when we were walking on out of the park along with the quick shopping at the Elias & Company store. We were able to find the 2014 Attraction Poster Calendars at the store. Now that we check-in to our room, my DA decided to stay and rest up until it was time to head back to the park while I decided to go back and get some quick pictures at Disneyland. Back to the trip report.

I decided to head to the Disneyland Resort to get some pictures of the Holiday decorations at Disneyland. My DA was tired from the quick trip to DCA that afternoon so she stayed behind. It was a good opportunity to get some pictures of the Holiday decorations at DL where we wont spend some time in specific lands. 

When I got to the Esplanade, I head straight on over to DL to find any Holiday decorations. The first thing when you enter DL is the turnstiles and it has the snow flake on top of the turnstiles. 












Seeing the Main Street Station is so exciting






The Christmas wreath on the light poles






Just when I was going in the tunnel underneath the Main Street Railroad station and seeing the attraction posters, the new Jingle Cruise poster was up during the Holiday season.





It is so nice seeing Main Street all decorated during the Holiday season in which most of the buildings are all decorated with garlands, wreaths, Christmas trees etc. 





The MS Town Square tree looks amazing like every other year during the Holiday season.





The park was not that busy that time when I was in the park but it was starting to sprinkle once in a while during my solo time at the park. Luckily, I brought my rain cover for my new Nikon body so it wont get wet. It was nice to have it with me so my DSLR wont get wet. I tried that rain cover during the last trip in November with PiO and her family when we rode Grizzly River Run (which I dont like to ride) but the rain cover worked well and I was able to get some pictures during the ride.





When I was walking down MS, I stopped to see the newest window on Main Street which was Tony Baxter. It was neat to see him inducted as a Disney Legend during the D23 Expo and it was even better when my DA and I went to the Undiscovered Disneyland seminar where Tony Baxter was one of the people commenting. Tom Staggs told everyone at the seminar that Tony was getting a window at Main Street which was a great honor for him.










Over at Main Street Hub area, Sleeping Beauty Castle with the Holiday decorations look amazing. I will always choose SB Castle over Cinderella Castle at the MK with the best decorations during the Holiday season.





I walked down towards the Fantasy Faire to see the new decorations. There were a few garlands on the buildings which is nice to see something new for the Holiday season.

Royal Theatre















I went through the Fantasyland Faire all the way towards Froniterland to see its usual Holiday decorations. 










After staying in Frontierland for a short time, I wanted to head on over towards the backside of Frontierland to Big Thunder Ranch. At the backside of Big Thunder Ranch was the 2nd year of Jingle Jangle Jamboree. It is at the Festival Arena which the Halloween Carnival during the Halloween season just happened a while ago. Now it is JJJ during the Holiday season which it offers games to play, meet and greet with Disney characters. Billy Hill and the Holiday Hillbillies are playing on the stage at JJJ. There were also a special stand that sells Holiday treats and drinks. 

The sign was on the fence of Big Thunder Mountain Railroad during the construction. I was hoping that BTMRR would be up and running during this time during the trip. But after reading a few months before the trip that it was being pushed all the way till 2014, I was a little sad that I had to wait a little longer. Hopefully it will be great when it reopens next year after its 1+ year refurbishment.





I approached the entrance of Big Thunder Ranch the Reindeer Feed & Tack Co. sleigh was out again during the Holiday season.





It is nice to go to Big Thunder Ranch during the Halloween or Christmas season.





I thought about going inside the shack to see the decorations and Santa but there were a lot of people waiting to go inside the shack to see Santa.















After looking around Big Thunder Ranch, I head on over towards Jingle Jangle Jamboree at the Festival Arena. The operations hours for JJJ starts at 9:30am to 6pm which is at night. There were a few Billy Hill and the Holiday Hillbillies shows as well as a performing arts that happened during the morning.










I walked in the Festival Arena to look at all the different activities to see what is new and all the decorations. But that will be on anther post. So stay tune for the next update at JJJ.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Beautiful decorations at JJJ and I love your pictures.  I hope you're happy with that new lens and camera.

The snowflake on top of DL turnstiles....it looks smaller than the pumpkin characters.  Is that the way it is?


----------



## kmedina

The decorations are lovely. I like the snowflake. It is awesome that Tony Baxter got his name in a window. Those tiny details are so much fun to spot. When the boys get older, I want to make a point of explaining the importance of having your name in the window. 

I really want to make it to JJJ. We never even walked by there in October, and I really wanted to see Conjure a Villain among other things. I think we need another trip next October just before our passes expire.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## rentayenta

Great updates Bret. Glad the rain didn't keep you away. 

I really like that calendar. It seems like they are difficult to find? I'd love to pick one up. I like to place a calendar on the hidden side of the fridge and the attractions one would be so much more fun than our usual shift calendar for DH's job. Where do you think would be the best place for me to find it? 

The photos are stunning. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Digging the trip report, great pictures Bret!


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret --*

I have a bunch of comments.  I hope I remember all of them.


*1.*  I saw your post over in the POTD thread, and -- as I always do -- had to giggle about your comment on the "ugly plastic trees" in Toontown!  As you know, I am not a fan of the ugly plastic trees either.  It does look like the little toy train or whatever it is next to the ugly tree is new?  Yes?  I don't recall seeing that little train before but I may have missed it.



*2.*  I think I am the lone person who does not like the snowflake motif above the turnstiles!  While the holidays at DLR generally win out over Halloween Time in terms of overall Resort-wide decor -- by a long shot -- the above-turnstile decor for Halloween Time is much better, I think.  I've always thought the character pumpkins were adorable, and a great way to set the mood for Halloween.  

That snowflake decoration just looks...cheap (to me).  It's just boring.  Why couldn't DLR have replicated the character pumpkin idea and put snowmen -- or snow characters -- above the entrance to DL?  Or why not gingerbread characters?  How about a nutcracker Mickey, reindeer Pluto, and an elf version of Donald?  There is so much more that could be done with the holiday decor above the turnstiles instead of that snowflake mess.



*3.*  Speaking of things I don't like in terms of holiday decor... I know you didn't make it over to the PPH to get photos of the tree, but when I finally saw a picture of this year's PPH tree I wasn't pleased.  The beautiful color is still the same, but the decorators added in all of these seashells and surfboards and things around the bottom of the tree -- as well as a starfish tree topper and random netting draped around the tree -- and I think it makes everything look too cluttered.  Also, all of that stuff at the bottom of the tree cuts the length of it down a bit (visually).  They're trying too hard to tie in the tree with the surf/sand/sun theme of the PPH.  Sometimes the DLR folks need to just leave well enough alone and not try to change every single thing.  Certain things need to be changed.  Others are fine as they are (like the old Toontown trees).



*4.*  I was thrilled to see in your photos that there are some decorations in Fantasyland!  I had no idea they were there!  When I was there on 11/15 I could swear that those extra strands of garland were not up in FL -- and, in fact, I think that Jamie just said in the Superthread that Fantasyland was lacking in decorations so I assumed it was business as usual this year.  Even one or two strands of garland in FL is big news to me!  I may have overlooked it when I was photographing the _Frozen_ meet & greet, but I tend to think that the garland didn't pop up in FL until after I was there.  I suppose I would have noticed the FL decorations next week, but now I know for sure that I have to make a point to look for them!



*5.*  There was also some extra garland up in Pacific Wharf -- on the Ghirardelli facade -- this year!  I have to assume you saw it.  First the Winter Village and ESPN Zone wreaths, then Hollywood Land, then Fantasyland, Adventureland, Pacific Wharf -- Disney is going wild with the holiday overlays all of a sudden!  I love it!  This is what I have been hoping for -- decorations everywhere.  I don't like being fully immersed in holiday splendor in one land, then another land, then another...and then find nothing of any kind in the next land!  It takes me out of the whole holiday experience.  I like it to be a fluid, continuous, enveloping holiday experience.

If you tell me that you saw any kinds of holiday decorations on the Condor Flats facades or Tomorrowland facades, I might .  I think those lands are the last 2 -- the only 2 -- left without any holiday touches of any kind (not counting any merchandise in the shops).  This year, every other land but those 2 has some sort of holiday decor.



*6.*  I know that you will talk about this in your TR down the road, but I'm not sure if you will get to it or if I will have time to read that installment of the TR before I head off for my own trip on Sunday.  

So I will ask now -- did you get your miniature souvenir Jingle Cruise poster outside of Jingle Cruise, or were they already all gone?  I was reminded of it when looking at your photo of the large poster above.  I know that the mini-posters are being given out at some location or another to people getting off of Jingle Cruise, and they are in limited supply.  I have already been on Jingle Cruise and I don't think the posters had even been printed at that point, so I didn't get one on 11/15.  I am willing to make that my first ride of the day (and of the trip) on Sunday if I can nab one of those posters!  I am so afraid they are going to be out of stock and that I will miss out on getting one.  (I didn't even get a free blue _Frozen_ ornament, even though those were being given out on 11/15.  By the time I realized they were being handed out, I think the ornaments had all been given away.)



*7.*  I like the Jingle Jangle Jamboree (and the Halloween Carnival).  In fact, did you see the photo I posted in the Superthread a few days ago, of the hidden Mickey at the JJJ?  ...But I felt that something was missing from the JJJ this year.  I can't figure out what.  Do you know what I mean?  Did it feel like something was missing to you?  There seemed to be more space to walk around so it felt a bit empty.  Maybe they cut down on some of the Reindeer Games?  Something was different.  

Also, Santa seems to sometimes be outside at the JJJ, posing for photos, and then other times he moves into that dark little cabin (even on non-rainy days).  If the CMs were going to just randomly move him back inside the cabin here and there, they may as well have just kept Santa in the cabin and never moved him outside.  That's where he always was at the old Reindeer Round-Up...in the cabin.  I think that some people may go there, hoping to have a certain backdrop for their Santa photos, only to realize that Santa has moved and the picture will look different.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Beautiful decorations at JJJ and I love your pictures.  I hope you're happy with that new lens and camera.
> 
> The snowflake on top of DL turnstiles....it looks smaller than the pumpkin characters.  Is that the way it is?



Most of the pictures at the back of Frontierland was from Big Thunder Ranch and I just entered JJJ in the Festival Arena. The next posts will have pictures of JJJ from the Festival Arena. I have been so satisfied with the new body and lens during the trip in which the pictures turned out great. I will consider renting a wider lens for the trip or a telephoto lens to get up close pictures where the Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 lens has limited range and width of taking pictures. But I am still happy with the lens that I bought. The pictures have improved dramatically from the Nikon D5100 to the Nikon D7100. As you have said it before that it is all about the photographer than the equipment that takes great pictures.

The snowflakes on top of the turnstile is way smaller than the pumpkin characters. When I compare the pictures of the turnstiles, the Halloween characters are way bigger than the snowflakes. 




kmedina said:


> The decorations are lovely. I like the snowflake. It is awesome that Tony Baxter got his name in a window. Those tiny details are so much fun to spot. When the boys get older, I want to make a point of explaining the importance of having your name in the window.
> 
> I really want to make it to JJJ. We never even walked by there in October, and I really wanted to see Conjure a Villain among other things. I think we need another trip next October just before our passes expire.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



The decorations are very nice during the Holiday season. Tony Baxter definitely deserves a window on Main Street for all the work he has done at the park. The little details are fun to look for when I ever go to the parks. Maybe your boys will know when they get older of the importance of having your name on the windows of Main Street.

You and your family will have a great time at JJJ. Your trip is coming up shortly and glad that you will be going back to the DLR during the Holiday season. That is a good idea to go back to DL in October before your AP expire.




rentayenta said:


> Great updates Bret. Glad the rain didn't keep you away.
> 
> I really like that calendar. It seems like they are difficult to find? I'd love to pick one up. I like to place a calendar on the hidden side of the fridge and the attractions one would be so much more fun than our usual shift calendar for DH's job. Where do you think would be the best place for me to find it?
> 
> The photos are stunning. Thank you for sharing them.



Thank you Jenny. The rain will never stop me when I go down to the DLR. It would have been nice if it did rain a little so I can get some pictures of the park with the rain on the ground. 

The 2014 Attraction Poster Calendar are very neat and glad that I was able to find it at the Los Feliz Five & Dime store. At first it was difficult to find it at the Los Feliz Five & Dime and it was a good thing that the other CM told her colleague that they do have them in stock. That will be a very nice place to put the attraction poster calendar on your fridge. From all the stores that I have went around the DLR, the ones that will have it is at the World of Disney store in DTD, the Emporium at DL & Los Feliz Five & Dime at DCA. 

Glad that you are enjoying the pictures from the trip. It wont be too long until your trip and I am excited for you and your family.




Elk Grove Chris said:


> Digging the trip report, great pictures Bret!



Thank you Chris for following along.




Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> I have a bunch of comments.  I hope I remember all of them.
> 
> 
> *1.*  I saw your post over in the POTD thread, and -- as I always do -- had to giggle about your comment on the "ugly plastic trees" in Toontown!  As you know, I am not a fan of the ugly plastic trees either.  It does look like the little toy train or whatever it is next to the ugly tree is new?  Yes?  I don't recall seeing that little train before but I may have missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> *2.*  I think I am the lone person who does not like the snowflake motif above the turnstiles!  While the holidays at DLR generally win out over Halloween Time in terms of overall Resort-wide decor -- by a long shot -- the above-turnstile decor for Halloween Time is much better, I think.  I've always thought the character pumpkins were adorable, and a great way to set the mood for Halloween.
> 
> That snowflake decoration just looks...cheap (to me).  It's just boring.  Why couldn't DLR have replicated the character pumpkin idea and put snowmen -- or snow characters -- above the entrance to DL?  Or why not gingerbread characters?  How about a nutcracker Mickey, reindeer Pluto, and an elf version of Donald?  There is so much more that could be done with the holiday decor above the turnstiles instead of that snowflake mess.
> 
> 
> 
> *3.*  Speaking of things I don't like in terms of holiday decor... I know you didn't make it over to the PPH to get photos of the tree, but when I finally saw a picture of this year's PPH tree I wasn't pleased.  The beautiful color is still the same, but the decorators added in all of these seashells and surfboards and things around the bottom of the tree -- as well as a starfish tree topper and random netting draped around the tree -- and I think it makes everything look too cluttered.  Also, all of that stuff at the bottom of the tree cuts the length of it down a bit (visually).  They're trying too hard to tie in the tree with the surf/sand/sun theme of the PPH.  Sometimes the DLR folks need to just leave well enough alone and not try to change every single thing.  Certain things need to be changed.  Others are fine as they are (like the old Toontown trees).
> 
> 
> 
> *4.*  I was thrilled to see in your photos that there are some decorations in Fantasyland!  I had no idea they were there!  When I was there on 11/15 I could swear that those extra strands of garland were not up in FL -- and, in fact, I think that Jamie just said in the Superthread that Fantasyland was lacking in decorations so I assumed it was business as usual this year.  Even one or two strands of garland in FL is big news to me!  I may have overlooked it when I was photographing the _Frozen_ meet & greet, but I tend to think that the garland didn't pop up in FL until after I was there.  I suppose I would have noticed the FL decorations next week, but now I know for sure that I have to make a point to look for them!
> 
> 
> 
> *5.*  There was also some extra garland up in Pacific Wharf -- on the Ghirardelli facade -- this year!  I have to assume you saw it.  First the Winter Village and ESPN Zone wreaths, then Hollywood Land, then Fantasyland, Adventureland, Pacific Wharf -- Disney is going wild with the holiday overlays all of a sudden!  I love it!  This is what I have been hoping for -- decorations everywhere.  I don't like being fully immersed in holiday splendor in one land, then another land, then another...and then find nothing of any kind in the next land!  It takes me out of the whole holiday experience.  I like it to be a fluid, continuous, enveloping holiday experience.
> 
> If you tell me that you saw any kinds of holiday decorations on the Condor Flats facades or Tomorrowland facades, I might .  I think those lands are the last 2 -- the only 2 -- left without any holiday touches of any kind (not counting any merchandise in the shops).  This year, every other land but those 2 has some sort of holiday decor.
> 
> 
> 
> *6.*  I know that you will talk about this in your TR down the road, but I'm not sure if you will get to it or if I will have time to read that installment of the TR before I head off for my own trip on Sunday.
> 
> So I will ask now -- did you get your miniature souvenir Jingle Cruise poster outside of Jingle Cruise, or were they already all gone?  I was reminded of it when looking at your photo of the large poster above.  I know that the mini-posters are being given out at some location or another to people getting off of Jingle Cruise, and they are in limited supply.  I have already been on Jingle Cruise and I don't think the posters had even been printed at that point, so I didn't get one on 11/15.  I am willing to make that my first ride of the day (and of the trip) on Sunday if I can nab one of those posters!  I am so afraid they are going to be out of stock and that I will miss out on getting one.  (I didn't even get a free blue _Frozen_ ornament, even though those were being given out on 11/15.  By the time I realized they were being handed out, I think the ornaments had all been given away.)
> 
> 
> 
> *7.*  I like the Jingle Jangle Jamboree (and the Halloween Carnival).  In fact, did you see the photo I posted in the Superthread a few days ago, of the hidden Mickey at the JJJ?  ...But I felt that something was missing from the JJJ this year.  I can't figure out what.  Do you know what I mean?  Did it feel like something was missing to you?  There seemed to be more space to walk around so it felt a bit empty.  Maybe they cut down on some of the Reindeer Games?  Something was different.
> 
> Also, Santa seems to sometimes be outside at the JJJ, posing for photos, and then other times he moves into that dark little cabin (even on non-rainy days).  If the CMs were going to just randomly move him back inside the cabin here and there, they may as well have just kept Santa in the cabin and never moved him outside.  That's where he always was at the old Reindeer Round-Up...in the cabin.  I think that some people may go there, hoping to have a certain backdrop for their Santa photos, only to realize that Santa has moved and the picture will look different.



-I still wonder why I posted that picture of the ugly plastic tree at Mickeys house. It would be nice to see the old trees at Town Hall, Minnies and Mickeys house but I dont think they will ever come back as long as those ugly plastic trees are around. The train right next to Mickeys ugly plastic tree is new. I didnt go in Toontown last year so I am guessing that the train is new to Mickeys tree. It is a nice train to have.

-The snowflakes on top of the turnstiles are okay but it would be nice if TDA added some more touches to the turnstiles when you enter the park like garlands like when you enter DCA. The giant Halloween pumpkin characters during the Halloween season are way better than the snowflakes as for creativity and height. 

That is a great idea for the DL turnstiles to have during the Holiday season. The snowflakes are okay and it would be nice for DL to change the top of the turnstiles with those ideas. 

-I did see some pictures of the PPH Christmas tree on Dateline this morning and the tree looks nice but just as you said that it should be left the way it was from the past years. Sometimes the DLR tries to make it match the theme where it doesnt look that great. For the guests that are visiting for the first time during the Holiday season would think that the Christmas tree is nice to see as is but for regulars like you, me etc. it is a little different and it is not as great like from years past. 

-When I was walking around MS, I thought about walking over to the new Fantasyland Faire to see if there is any Holiday decorations. This is the first year for the new Fantasyland Faire during the Holiday season and it was nice to see that DL added some decorations to it. It is nice to the decorations at the FL Faire since there are a lot of guests over in that area to see the princesses. DL needs to add more decorations to FL. 

-It is so nice that DL added more decorations to other places around the resort. With CL and BVS had its holiday decorations last year, this years Holiday money goes to all the different area around the resort to make it more great during the Holiday season. It was nice to see sport wreaths at the ESPN Zone in which it doesnt get any during the Holiday season. 

I dont believe I did see any Holiday decorations at Condor Flats or Tomorrowland. Those are the only lands at both parks that dont do any Holiday decorations. 

-We didnt get any of the Jingle Cruise mini posters during our trip. I believed the CMs were handing them out after you rode the Jingle Cruise. We talked to a CM on Sunday during the trip if they have any posters left over and it was only available on Friday and Saturday. I really wanted one of those posters but after seeing the wait time as long as 45 minutes to ride the JJ, it wasnt worth it for all of us during the trip. Now I wished that we spent time in the queue to get the posters but the other part is to walk around the queue to see the decorations on top. I believe this was a limited time offer of getting the posters on Friday and Saturday during my trip and it was limited quantities. We did ride the JJ on Monday and we asked again if they have the posters and they said the same thing that it was only available on those days.

-I did see your picture of the hidden Mickey at JJJ. It did feel like the Festival Arena during JJJ was open space than last year. When I looked at the Reindeer Games area it didnt seem like there were more games to play this year from last year. 

Having Santa a the cabin from the old days of the Reindeer Round-Up is a good place for him then having him at the Festival Arena in the open. It is nice to see that the cabin was busy but I was also hoping to go in the cabin to take some pictures of the Christmas decorations.


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret --*

Thank you for mentioning the Dateline article!  I quickly went to it so I could further assess the PPH tree decorations.  It is actually worse than I thought! *Kathy/ksromack* posted a photo of the tree in the Superthread the other day but I didn't get the full scope of all of the new ornaments and knick knacks on the tree until I saw the Dateline photos.

I really have no problem with "themed" trees and themed decorations at all.  I embrace all of the masks in New Orleans Square, as well as the tires and hubcaps in Cars Land, and the wreaths made out of wood and straw in Frontierland.  I like that Disney is trying to go with a particular theme for the PPH tree.  I just think it's too "busy."  It's too cluttered.  They put too much stuff on the tree and under the tree, and it takes away from the beauty of the blue-green lights.  I think that if the new ornaments were a little smaller, and if the seashells and surfboards under the tree were just a little smaller, that would make a big difference.

I will see the tree in person this weekend and will see if my mind changes on it.  It's certainly not as horrible as the change in Toontown trees (from festive and colorful to ugly and plastic), but it is a change that didn't need to be made!

I knew that the Jingle Cruise mini-posters were available only for a short time but I don't think I realized they were only available for one weekend!  I really can't believe that Disney didn't print enough of those to hand out for at least a few weeks -- just to commemorate the first year of the Jingle Cruise.  I think that was a mistake on their part.  I don't know of anyone who actually got one of those posters.

Now in the case of Jingle Cruise, I think we all knew it wouldn't be an extensive overlay because the ride did not have to close.  When the rides have to close we know the overlays are substantial.  However, the holiday touches along the downstairs part of the queue are minimal, and we can only go upstairs and see the rest of the decorations if the line is really long.  So we either end up missing some of the added holiday decor (which is not much to begin with), *or* we have to wait in a long line to see it.  I don't think the whole thing was very well planned.  

And the Jingle Cruise boats themselves are barely decorated.  This is one case in which I think the Enhancement Team could stand to do more with the holiday overlay, and not less (unlike the PPH tree!).


----------



## ACDSNY

Catching up on your TR.  I'm with Sherry on the snowflakes at the turnstiles.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Me too.  Seems a bit sparse for Christmas decorations on top of the turnstiles compared to what they put out for Halloween.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> Thank you for mentioning the Dateline article!  I quickly went to it so I could further assess the PPH tree decorations.  It is actually worse than I thought! *Kathy/ksromack* posted a photo of the tree in the Superthread the other day but I didn't get the full scope of all of the new ornaments and knick knacks on the tree until I saw the Dateline photos.
> 
> I really have no problem with "themed" trees and themed decorations at all.  I embrace all of the masks in New Orleans Square, as well as the tires and hubcaps in Cars Land, and the wreaths made out of wood and straw in Frontierland.  I like that Disney is trying to go with a particular theme for the PPH tree.  I just think it's too "busy."  It's too cluttered.  They put too much stuff on the tree and under the tree, and it takes away from the beauty of the blue-green lights.  I think that if the new ornaments were a little smaller, and if the seashells and surfboards under the tree were just a little smaller, that would make a big difference.
> 
> I will see the tree in person this weekend and will see if my mind changes on it.  It's certainly not as horrible as the change in Toontown trees (from festive and colorful to ugly and plastic), but it is a change that didn't need to be made!
> 
> I knew that the Jingle Cruise mini-posters were available only for a short time but I don't think I realized they were only available for one weekend!  I really can't believe that Disney didn't print enough of those to hand out for at least a few weeks -- just to commemorate the first year of the Jingle Cruise.  I think that was a mistake on their part.  I don't know of anyone who actually got one of those posters.
> 
> Now in the case of Jingle Cruise, I think we all knew it wouldn't be an extensive overlay because the ride did not have to close.  When the rides have to close we know the overlays are substantial.  However, the holiday touches along the downstairs part of the queue are minimal, and we can only go upstairs and see the rest of the decorations if the line is really long.  So we either end up missing some of the added holiday decor (which is not much to begin with), *or* we have to wait in a long line to see it.  I don't think the whole thing was very well planned.
> 
> And the Jingle Cruise boats themselves are barely decorated.  This is one case in which I think the Enhancement Team could stand to do more with the holiday overlay, and not less (unlike the PPH tree!).



Your welcome. After reading and looking at the pictures from the Dateline article yesterday, it was a little different from last years tree. 

The DLR is trying to match the Christmas decorations with the themed lands, buildings, etc. during the Holiday season which is nice. It is always nice to see decorations at the lands that match the lands closely. Since I dont see the PPH Christmas tree like you do every year, I cant say until I see it myself one day. 

Hope you have a great trip this upcoming weekend. 

I was unaware when we arrived at the DLR on Friday and saw that there were guests walking around with the Jingle Cruise mini posters. I talked to my DA about the posters when the guests were walking around with them. She thought that the stores were selling the posters and she wanted to get one as well as me. But when we found out that the CMs were handing them out after riding the ride, it we were tempted to ride it. But the wait time was just way too long at 40+ minutes that it didnt make any sense for us to ride it. So we waited another day to get the poster. It was a huge mistake on us since it was only available on Friday and Saturday during the trip. I looked on ebay to see what they go for and they go for quite a bit. I was hoping that a DISer was able to get one but it looks like that no one has got one yet. 

The Jingle Cruise did not close for an extended time like IASWH or HMH with its overlays. It almost looked like they just added the decorations overnight in which it didnt take too long to put up. For the boats, they just put them the side dock in the backstage area to decorate so it wont take too long as well. I didnt go upstairs since we went first thing in the morning on Monday which was a busy day during the whole trip. 

The boats are barely decorated and the queue is not that bad.




ACDSNY said:


> Catching up on your TR.  I'm with Sherry on the snowflakes at the turnstiles.



Nice to see that you caught up Angela. The snowflakes on the turnstiles are okay and it would be nice if they change it with something new. 




PrincessInOz said:


> Me too.  Seems a bit sparse for Christmas decorations on top of the turnstiles compared to what they put out for Halloween.



The Halloween decorations on top of the turnstiles are way better than the Christmas decorations.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 22nd, 2013  Part 4*​
On the last update, I went to Disneyland where my DA stayed behind to rest up at Best Western Anaheim Inn. This was a great opportunity for me to go to Disneyland Park to take some pictures of the Christmas decorations until I head on back to meet up with my DA. When I entered DL, the decorations at MS look so amazing every year. It was nice to see some Christmas decorations at the Fantasyland Faire. Then I was able to go to Big Thunder Ranch to see Jingle Jangle Jamboree. This is the 2nd year for JJJ and hope that it will be better this year than last year. Now lets get back to the trip report.


I am now in the Festival Arena for the Jingle Jangle Jamboree during the Holiday season. This is the second year since JJJ opened last year. When I got to see it last year, I wasnt that impressed too much since I like the former Reindeer Round-Up at Big Thunder Ranch without using the Festival Arena. This year, I wanted to be wrong that having JJJ will be a good thing than a bad thing where there werent any reindeers at Big Thunder Ranch.

When I approached JJJ, it was kind of quiet with some people in the area. Billy Hill and the Holiday Hillbillies were not playing during the time I arrived but it was nice to walk around to see what was going on.





On the left hand side was the Reindeer Games area for guests to play games. But there was nothing going on around that area since there were no CMs and it was covered up since it was sprinkling that time.










On the building were rope snowflakes which was neat.





Over on the other side was the character meet & greet area mostly for Santa. But he was at the cabin so it was unoccupied when I was there.





A Christmas tree for the tree quest along with a wreath.





There were a few characters out at JJJ including Santa Goofy.





There were a lot of interesting Christmas decorations to take pictures from the backside.










Holiday Crafts area










The Country Bears were also out there greeting guests. Just like last years JJJ, they were out there.





The Big Thunder Ranch Jamboree stage is the place to see Billy Hill and the Holiday Hillbillies. They were not out there but there were a lot of nice Christmas decorations to look at.















Just like during the Halloween season in which they have special treats and drinks, JJJ have some Holiday treats and drinks. I didnt get any since I was waiting for dinner with my DA and the group.




















A look at the Christmas goodies















Few more random pictures of the Christmas decorations around the Festival Arena before I left and head on over to the next area.















After looking around the Festival Arena of JJJ, I started to leave the area and moved on to my next area to look for any changes and new decorations to the Holiday season. This will be it for this post and I will have more from DL.


----------



## tksbaskets

Bret,
Great pictures of the JJJ!
TK


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the details you captured.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Bret,
> Great pictures of the JJJ!
> TK



Thank you TK.




PrincessInOz said:


> Love the details you captured.  Thanks for sharing.



Your welcome PiO. 


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 22nd, 2013  Part 5*​
On the last update, I was in Disneyland looking at the activities at Jingle Jangle Jamboree. It mostly looked the same with a few changes to it from last year to this year with a better selection of Holiday food and drink choices. Mostly it is the same with the character meet & greet area, Reindeer Games, Billy Hill and the Holiday Hillbillies, craft area, and Holiday merchandise. Now back to the trip report. 

After walking around JJJ to see the Holiday decorations and activities, I started to leave Big Thunder Ranch. While I was walking on out, it stopped sprinkling. But I did kept my rain cover on my camera just in case if it started to sprinkle again.






Big Thunder Ranch BBQ was not opened during the time I walked right by the entrance.





The wagon with Holiday decorations from presents & stuff animals.





When I walked on over to Fantasyland, I head on over to the Frozen Meet & Greet area which was the former Tangled Meet & Greet. At first, it was neat to see something new at FL with the Frozen M&G area. The building had snow and icicles on the building. But the newest part of the Frozen M&G was an Audio Animatronic Olaf. That was a neat idea to put Olaf at the top of the building. He does talk every once in a while. When I looked at the wait time to meet Queen Elsa and Princess Anna but the wait time was already at 30 minutes.










After looking at the Frozen M&G for a while, I moved on over towards IASW Plaza to get pictures of the Christmas wreaths on the light poles. The park started to get a little busy that afternoon with more and more people in the queues.





The Teacups were not running since it rained that day.





I was now at IASW Plaza and it was neat to see the Holiday wreaths.

























I love this wreath every time I see it at IASW Plaza with the fireworks and crackers which is China wreath.










Now I was passing by IASWH which looks so beautiful during the Holiday season. I didnt plan on riding it when I was solo since I had some free time to take pictures of the decorations and look to see if there is anything new. The wait time for IASWH was at 30 minutes which was long.

The lights on IASWH was not on and it was getting a little dark.





After looking at IASWH, I head on over to Mickeys Toontown to see the Holiday decorations. I didnt go to TT last year since I was concentrating all my time at Disney California Adventure with Cars Land and Buena Vista Street. Since I was a the park solo, I had some time to see the decorations.

At TT, the decorations are very interesting to look at which had a lot of garlands, wreaths, ribbons, and of course trees in Mickeys Toontown.





Roger Rabbits Car Toon Spin looks great during the Holiday season especially the wreath on top with Santa Roger





More random wreaths around Toontown










When I was around City Hall, I saw the ugly plastic tree. This tree along with Mickeys and Minnies house tree didnt belong at Mickeys Toontown in the past during the Holiday season. These trees were actually from the former Mickeys Toontown Fair at WDW Magic Kingdom. Now that Toontown Fair is now the new Fantasyland at the MK, they brought these ugly plastic trees to DL for the Holiday season. This is the third year since they brought these ugly plastic trees at DL and they havent impressed me one bit.










I moved along to the other side of Mickeys Toontown where Mickeys and Minnies house is located and looked for any Holiday decorations. At Minnies house, the heart shape wreath is at the top of Minnies house.





And of course, Minnies ugly Christmas tree.





Mickeys house is all decorated during the Holiday season





And we cant forget about Mickeys ugly plastic Christmas tree. But this year, they added something new along with the ugly plastic tree is light up train right next to the tree which was neat to have right along the side of the tree.





Thats it for this post and I will have more from Mickeys Toontown.


----------



## rentayenta

Even with the ugly plastic trees, I think Toontown looks amazing during the holidays. We haven't been there in years but already told my family that they've got to give me at least 15 minutes to check it out and take photos. It's so jolly!


----------



## PrincessInOz

I'm with Jenny.  Even though they are ugly plastic trees, Toontown looks awesome all gussied up with Christmas things.

And I love those wreaths.  Wonderful.


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> Even with the ugly plastic trees, I think Toontown looks amazing during the holidays. We haven't been there in years but already told my family that they've got to give me at least 15 minutes to check it out and take photos. It's so jolly!



There is no question that Toontwon looks great with the Holiday decorations but after seeing the ugly plastic trees that replaced close to real looking Christmas trees these last few years at Toontown, it just doesn't feel the same way of seeing the trees at City Hall, Mickey's and Minnie's house. I like to look closely at the small details at the parks and sometimes I don't like how DL is taking away decorations and replaced them with a cheaper solution. The ugly plastic trees are a way to cut costs on the time of using trees that have actual decorations. The ugly plastic tree do match the cartoonish theme of Toontown but I don't like seeing plastic trees than a Christmas tree with real ornaments, lights, etc. Chloe should spend some time as well with you so you can get pictures of the Holiday decorations at Toontown. There is always something to take pictures of when you are at Toontown. I spent about 10 minutes in Toontown when I was solo that Friday to get pictures of the Holiday decorations. 



PrincessInOz said:


> I'm with Jenny.  Even though they are ugly plastic trees, Toontown looks awesome all gussied up with Christmas things.
> 
> And I love those wreaths.  Wonderful.



Toontown looks great during the Holiday season with all the decorations. The decorations at Toontown is worth seeing during the Holiday season. 

The wreaths at IASW Plaza is very nice to see during the Holiday season. 


Here are some pictures of the Christmas trees at Toontown before they were replaced with the ugly plastic trees that is there today.















I really don't like changes during the Holiday season with certain decorations like the Christmas trees at Toontown, the light canopy over the alley of New Orleans Square, the giant wreath above NOS where it was replaced with a giant gold mask, Max being replaced with Pluto during "A Christmas Fantasy" parade, etc. Sometimes new decorations or changes do make the area more better during the Holiday season.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I think I remember those; especially the first one from my trip in 2008.

Yes, if you're used to seeing those gorgeous trees, then the ugly plastic ones are just ugly plastic trees.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures of Toontown!  I'm enjoying your trip report. 

TK


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret --*

Another round of festive, lovely photos!

I was giggling the whole time while reading your comments about the ugly plastic trees!  As you are well aware, I am in full agreement with you about the trees.  I think the problem is that we vividly remember the older trees (and the old light strands/canopy in NOS, and the old wreath with the crescent moon-headed jester figure sitting in it, etc.), and a lot of casual holiday visitors, or other people who don't go into Toontown, would never really notice a difference in trees.  If we had never seen the older (good) trees or paid much attention to them, we wouldn't be so annoyed with the ugly plastic trees now!

Then again, a lot of people don't tour DLR like we (you and I) do.  Even though you are with your DA and other people a lot of the time on your trips, you also make a point of going off on solo photo sprees -- it's important to you to do that -- so as you're taking those photos you pay a lot attention to the details of those decorations and details of the general environment/landscape from year to year.  

As you know, that's what I do as well -- wander around by myself for hours or days on end, taking photos.  On the subject of Toontown -- heck, one of the first things I noticed when Mint Crocodile posted some 2013 DLR holiday photos on the mintcrocodile site (and this was before I was at DLR on 11/15) was that Roger Rabbit was positioned differently in the wreath above Car Toon Spin!  In the past Roger has been turned to the side.  This year he is facing forward/straight ahead.  Do I think that too many other people noticed the same thing?  Probably not.

Whenever we get to Toontown Theme Week in the Theme Week Countdown each year, I am always surprised at the number of folks who say they never noticed certain things in Toontown, or that they never even go back to Toontown!  Liza is one of them -- she said that she never really goes back there.  I'm always excited to get to Toontown Theme Week because I know that at least a couple of us will have photos to share...but Toontown seems to yield one of the lowest turnouts for photo contributions in the Theme Week Countdowns (often with the fewest participants), especially this year.  People are just not paying enough attention to the holiday decorations in that land, and they are missing one of the best areas for themed, whimsical holiday details!

So I think that when we do get a lot of solo time to kind of roam free and find interesting photo subjects around DLR, we tend to be more impressed or unimpressed with even subtle changes to things, whereas other folks who don't get that time won't notice much of a difference or care.

I'm glad to see that I'm not alone in being indifferent to the underwhelming snowflake motif above the turnstiles!  I remember a comment someone else made about those snowflakes a couple of years ago -- she said that the snowflakes have no connection to any of the decor inside DL, unlike the character pumpkins, which are connected to the giant Mickey pumpkin in Town Square, and then the pumpkins along Main Street.  There is a certain continuity there.

The snowflakes. however, are not continued in anything else or in any other decorations along Main Street -- not that I want that to happen -- so they seem detached from all of the other wonderful decor.  The fact that _Frozen_ is out this year and there's a snow-covered meet & greet spot for it in FL is just convenient timing...but as we all know, those pesky snowflakes above the turnstiles were there way before _Frozen_ ever existed.

I'm going to meet *Kim/kmedina* in 3 days, at DCA!  She'll be on her way out as I'm on my way in, but at least we'll meet.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> I think I remember those; especially the first one from my trip in 2008.
> 
> Yes, if you're used to seeing those gorgeous trees, then the ugly plastic ones are just ugly plastic trees.



Just like Sherry, we are so used to seeing real decorated trees over the ugly plastic trees these last few years.




tksbaskets said:


> Great pictures of Toontown!  I'm enjoying your trip report.
> 
> TK



Thank you TK.




Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> Another round of festive, lovely photos!
> 
> I was giggling the whole time while reading your comments about the ugly plastic trees!  As you are well aware, I am in full agreement with you about the trees.  I think the problem is that we vividly remember the older trees (and the old light strands/canopy in NOS, and the old wreath with the crescent moon-headed jester figure sitting in it, etc.), and a lot of casual holiday visitors, or other people who don't go into Toontown, would never really notice a difference in trees.  If we had never seen the older (good) trees or paid much attention to them, we wouldn't be so annoyed with the ugly plastic trees now!
> 
> Then again, a lot of people don't tour DLR like we (you and I) do.  Even though you are with your DA and other people a lot of the time on your trips, you also make a point of going off on solo photo sprees -- it's important to you to do that -- so as you're taking those photos you pay a lot attention to the details of those decorations and details of the general environment/landscape from year to year.
> 
> As you know, that's what I do as well -- wander around by myself for hours or days on end, taking photos.  On the subject of Toontown -- heck, one of the first things I noticed when Mint Crocodile posted some 2013 DLR holiday photos on the mintcrocodile site (and this was before I was at DLR on 11/15) was that Roger Rabbit was positioned differently in the wreath above Car Toon Spin!  In the past Roger has been turned to the side.  This year he is facing forward/straight ahead.  Do I think that too many other people noticed the same thing?  Probably not.
> 
> Whenever we get to Toontown Theme Week in the Theme Week Countdown each year, I am always surprised at the number of folks who say they never noticed certain things in Toontown, or that they never even go back to Toontown!  Liza is one of them -- she said that she never really goes back there.  I'm always excited to get to Toontown Theme Week because I know that at least a couple of us will have photos to share...but Toontown seems to yield one of the lowest turnouts for photo contributions in the Theme Week Countdowns (often with the fewest participants), especially this year.  People are just not paying enough attention to the holiday decorations in that land, and they are missing one of the best areas for themed, whimsical holiday details!
> 
> So I think that when we do get a lot of solo time to kind of roam free and find interesting photo subjects around DLR, we tend to be more impressed or unimpressed with even subtle changes to things, whereas other folks who don't get that time won't notice much of a difference or care.
> 
> I'm glad to see that I'm not alone in being indifferent to the underwhelming snowflake motif above the turnstiles!  I remember a comment someone else made about those snowflakes a couple of years ago -- she said that the snowflakes have no connection to any of the decor inside DL, unlike the character pumpkins, which are connected to the giant Mickey pumpkin in Town Square, and then the pumpkins along Main Street.  There is a certain continuity there.
> 
> The snowflakes. however, are not continued in anything else or in any other decorations along Main Street -- not that I want that to happen -- so they seem detached from all of the other wonderful decor.  The fact that _Frozen_ is out this year and there's a snow-covered meet & greet spot for it in FL is just convenient timing...but as we all know, those pesky snowflakes above the turnstiles were there way before _Frozen_ ever existed.
> 
> I'm going to meet *Kim/kmedina* in 3 days, at DCA!  She'll be on her way out as I'm on my way in, but at least we'll meet.



Thank you Sherry.

I knew that you would giggle about the ugly plastic trees at Toontown. It's been three years since DL added those trees from the MK during the Holiday season. You are absolutely correct if we don't pay close attention to the littlest details of the decorations, we would not talk about the trees at Toontown right now.

When we go during the Halloween or Christmas seasons, we always like to go around and see what is new or what is taken out which sometimes makes no sense. It is so fun to take photos of the decorations around the resort to see what is new and isn't there. 

I have got the inspiration from you before I have done a lot of solo times at the parks to look at all the little details. I could have spent hours and hours in the resort to look for any decorations during the November trip. But I had to be with my group so we can enjoy it as well. For my upcoming December trip, I won't have that since the parks will be very busy and my party members are coming to the park for the first time. I will have to remember to stop at City Hall to get them First Time Visit buttons. Roger Rabbit is in a different position this year from the previous years. So it wasn't me when I looked at RRCTS that he was in a different angle.

There is something to look forward to when going to Toontown during the Holiday season with the decorations on the buildings. More people should sped some time to go to Toontown to see the decorations where there are even more over in that area than at certain lands that have holiday decorations.

You are correct about that when people (like us) get solo time at the parks and look at the littlest details of the decorations. We do get impressed or unimpressed with the changes to the decorations overtime. 

The snowflakes on the turnstiles are okay and it will be nice if they change it with something else like the giant character pumpkins during the Halloween season. The snowflakes have been on top of the turnstiles for years way before Frozen came out.

That is great that you will be able to have a DISMeet with Kim during the trip. You have a great time during the trip and I can't wait to see your pictures.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 22nd, 2013  Part 6*​
On the last update, I was in Disneyland looking at all the different Holiday decorations. I just finished looking at Jingle Jangle Jamboree. Then I head on over towards the new Frozen Meet & Greet area which is new since the movie Frozen just came out last week. I head on over to Its a Small World Plaza to see all the different wreaths down the path to IASWH. Now I am in Mickeys Toontown to look at all the different Holiday decorations. Lets get back to the trip report.

After looking at the ugly plastic Christmas trees at Mickey and Minnies house, I walked around to look for any holiday decorations. Mostly I never stay at Toontown this late during the day which is getting darker and the lights are already on. It is nice to see Toontown during the nighttime with the holiday decorations. It wasnt that busy at Toontown at that time when I was taking pictures.

The next decorations was on Donald Duck boat The Miss Daisy which has garlands and ribbons.





Dont forget the wreath on the buoy.





Over at Goofys house was all decorated with Christmas lights, garlands, and wreaths.





After looking at most of the Holiday decorations at Mickeys Toontown, it was time for me to head on back to BWAI to meet up with my DA so we can meet up with our other party members that night. So I walked on out of DL.

While I was walking on out, the park started to get a little busier that night with more and more people in the park. It stopped sprinkling that night and I would have guessed that when it rained in the afternoon that day before we got to Anaheim, most of the guests were not in the park. 

When I passed by Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle, I do enjoy seeing it at night with the Christmas decorations all light up at night. So I stopped by for a few pictures while I was in the area.





By Partners statue





Now I was walking on out of the park and it started to get a little busy





Some people on MS were sitting on the curb to see the 5:30pm A Christmas Fantasy parade. So it wont be too long until it was time for the 5:30pm parade.





I took a few pictures of the window displays on MS while I was walking down since there was no light and it was easy to take pictures.










A look at the MS Town Square Christmas tree with the light on which looks great.





Before I left DL and head on back to BWAI, I stopped at the Disney Showcase store which is right across the street from the Emporium on MS which has a lot of Christmas merchandise from the shirts, ornaments, hats, etc. that has to do with the Christmas season.

It is always fun to go inside this store to see the holiday merchandise and see what is new. There were a few new items this year which they havent had in the past years. 

This was the first time seeing a Olaf Animated Glow along with a flashing lighted scarf.






























After looking at the merchandise at the Disney Showcase store, I head on out of DL and back to BWAI to meet up with my DA. The park was starting to get more and more guests in the park and it was a good time for me to leave and come back later that night with my DA.





I left before the 5:30pm A Christmas Fantasy parade which starts at MS Town Square during the 2nd parade of the day. When I got back to the room, my DA was all cozy in the room and was ready to go with me to the parks that night and meet up with our other party members.

For people that have read my past trip reports in the past, that my DA and I go during the Holiday season together and with no one else. We like to go together where the resort is all decorated during the Holiday season. This time we are enjoying with her work colleague, daughter and granddaughter. They were staying at the GCH which originally they were supposed to stay with us at BWAI. They changed their plans at the last second to stay at the GCH over BWAI. We had no problem with it and it made a big difference where we could take advantage of Extra Magic Hours when they are staying on-site. 

When I got back, I got my backpack with the lens and I also brought my new tripod a MeFoto Roadtrip tripod which I bought in October. I bought this tripod because of it is portable and easy to carry when I am walking around the park. It is a lot heavier than the other tripods I have used in the past but I didnt mind it at all when it is smaller to maneuver when in the park. I got to thank PiO (PrincessInOz) about the tripod. She has a Roadtrip when I was with her during the September trip and saw that it was small to fold up and still tall enough to use. She got the idea of getting the Roadtrip tripod from Tom Bricker. For the price and size it is worth every penny.  I also bought a Manfrotto 496RC2 head for the Roadtrip since I wasnt that comfortable using the Roadtrip head. The Manfrotto head makes a big difference when I am able to put the camera on the tripod.

I have bought a lot of new toys ever since the September trip from a new MeFoto Roadtrip tripod, Manfrotto 496RC2 head, Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 lens, filters for the lens to enhance the pictures, and a Nikon D7100 body that I got a gift from my family. For the price they were all worth it. 

Just before we left, I thought about bringing a blanket for the fireworks that night. But after seeing the weather and experiencing that it was kind of windy that day and the fireworks being canceled due to high winds, I decided to leave blanket behind. If the fireworks still were playing that night, we could watch it at IASW Plaza where I wanted to see it when we can't get a front row spot in front of SB Winter Castle. We also thought about using the AP WoC FP's that my DA and I got that afternoon but since we were with other people and have the opportunity to see it another night, we decided to hold off unless our party members decided to go back to the room that night.

We were all ready to leave the hotel and head on over back to the DLR to meet up with our other party. That will be it for this post and stay tune for the next update when we meet up with our other party members that night.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Beautiful!  Love the night pictures of the castle and around MS.  I'm ignoring the lovely merchandise that I cannot buy.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Beautiful!  Love the night pictures of the castle and around MS.  I'm ignoring the lovely merchandise that I cannot buy.



Thank you PiO. Seeing Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle at night is amazing.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 22nd, 2013  Part 7*​
On the last update, I was in Disneyland looking at all the different Holiday decorations. I just finished looking around Mickeys Toontown with all the different Holiday decorations. Now I just left DL to head on back to Best Western Anaheim Inn to meet up with my DA so we can go back to the park that night to meet up with our other party members.

When I got my bags all packed up, my DA and I head on straight back to the DLR. We plan on meeting up with my DA colleague and her family. They were at Disney California Adventure for most of the day when they got to SoCal. They left Sacramento around the same time as we did that Friday morning at 6am and they were there before us since we stopped at Alisons house to drop off some crab. 

I have met my DA colleague (DGM) before the trip and this was going to be an excited trip for her daughter (DM), her granddaughter (DD2) and herself. They have been to the DLR in the past and they were there recently in August. This will be their first time visiting the DLR during the Holiday season. They are huge Disney fans and glad that we were able to join with them during the trip. 

When my DA and I got to the Esplanade, we called them to see where they were and they were still in DCA. We told them to meet us at DL right in front of the Main Street Railroad station. We waited for a while until they arrived from DCA. The turnstiles to enter DL was quite busy when we entered DL.





It was almost 6pm when we were in the park and we waited until they arrived.





It took DGM, DM and DD2 awhile to enter DL when they had to wait to go through the turnstiles. Ever since the DLR added the extra CMs to scan the tickets to make sure the ticket belongs to that person in January, it takes even longer to go through the turnstiles. Luckily for my DA and I that we dont have to show them our tickets since our pictures are already in the AP system.

When we finally were able to meet up with everyone, we talked to each other about the day and what we have all done. They were at DCA for most of the day going on a few rides like the Little Mermaid and Monsters Inc. They are really excited to be in DL and to be with us that night.

Now we started to walk down MS to do some activities. The 5:30pm A Christmas Fantasy parade was over so we didnt have to worry about the crowds. It wasnt that busy on MS since the parade was already over. 

When we were walking down, DGM, DM and DD2 got a few pictures right at the Christmas tree at Town Square. They bought one of those PhotoPass+ packages so they are able to get as many pictures during the trip with the CM photographers around the DLR. During the trip, it was well worth purchasing the PhotoPass+ package since they did took a lot of pictures around the DLR from the character meet & greet, scenic shots, etc. I have done PhotoPass in the past but not PhotoPass+. I might consider it one day but as long as I have a DSLR, I wont do the PhotoPass+ package.

We walked down MS and it was not that bad as I have thought after the parade.





Over at Main Street Hub and in front of Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle, DM wanted to get a picture together in front of the castle. I told them that I will be able to get a picture of all of them including my DA. My DA doesnt like to get in pictures that much but she did it for them.





When I looked at my itinerary closely, we planned on watching one of the two shows of Wintertime Enchantment Holiday Lighting in front of Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle. But it doesnt start until 7:30pm and it was awhile until then.





We were all starting to get hungry that night so we talked about what place to have dinner. The choice that DGM & DM wanted to eat was to get Clam Chowder in the bread bowl. The place that has them is at the Royal Street Veranda at New Orleans Square or Harbour Galley at the edge of Critter Country. We decided to go to Royal Street Veranda since it was a good opportunity for me to get the Steak Gumbo while my DA could get the Vegetarian Gumbo. 

We head straight on over to NOS. But before we got to NOS, we went through Adventureland to see how long the line for Jingle Cruise was at and it was at 40 minutes just to get on the ride. Talk about a long line to get on the ride. Also when we were walking, I have seen a lot of guests with mini posters of the Jingle Cruise. I was wondering why there were a lot of people that had those posters and my DA guessed that they bought them at one of the stores in the park. That was my first impression of the posters but later during the trip that they were exclusive and handed out on Friday and Saturday during the trip.

We all head on over to NOS and we went straight to get in line at the Royal Street Veranda. Unfortunately, the line was a little long and they all wanted to eat there. So while they were in the line, I went around to get some pictures of NOS with the Holiday decorations. It was going to take some time to go through the line at Royal Street Veranda and I will save money with my AP since I get 15% off with the Premium AP.

When I saw that there was no more wreath above the alley of NOS, I was a little sad that it was gone and replaced with a giant gold Mardi Gras mask. It does match the theme really well for NOS during the Holiday season but it just felt so different of not seeing the wreath.





I went down the alley not too far since I had to go back and meet up with everyone at the Royal Street Veranda. When I looked at the decorations on the alley of NOS, most of it was the same from the last couple of years. Even though there were some strings of lights over the alley, it is not the same when I dont see the light canopy over NOS.















There were a lot of people trying to get into the Blue Bayou for dinner that it was hard to walk around the alley around that area.










There was some construction wall around the exit of Pirates of the Caribbean. I would have guessed that there was some external work on the buildings during the trip.





Before I head on back to meet up with my group, I stopped at the LeBat en Rouge store which is the store that sells the Nightmare Before Christmas merchandise had its holiday decorations up in the store as well as some other Holiday merchandise.

Santa Jack Skellington doll





The wreaths inside the store










After looking quickly around NOS, they were almost at the counter so I head on over there so we can save some money at the Royal Street Veranda. DGM, DM and DD2 got Clam Chowder while my DA got the Vegetarian Gumbo and I had the Steak Gumbo. It took about 10 minutes to get the food at the RSV. That was way longer then I have thought.

We got one of the tables right next to the restaurant. While we started to eat, I forgot to get pictures of the food. I was able to get a picture of my gumbo that night.





After we finished eating at RSV, we started to go on to our next ride. They wanted to go on this ride when we got to DL that night. DGM and DM loved this ride. While we were in NOS, they wanted to ride Pirates of the Caribbean. It was a walk-on that night with only a 5 minute wait so we head on over to ride PotC. 

This was a great opportunity to be able to use the new body and lens. It was a good test to see how my pictures turned out on the ride. So I used my camera instead of videotaping it. When I looked at the pictures after the ride, I didnt get a lot of great pictures since most of them were blurry or too dark to see. I set the settings where the pictures are what I see when I was riding PotC with low light.

A look at Blue Bayou





A little blurry in the treasure room scene















Captain Jack Sparrow





During the ride, DD2 was a little scared of the ride. DM was a little surprised that DD2 was scared during the ride where she wasnt scared when they rode Monsters Inc. at DCA. For me, the pictures didnt turn out that well since I was playing with the settings on the camera and most of the pictures didnt turn out that well since I have shown a few pictures. Some of them turned out fine while most of them didnt turn out that well. It was my first time using the D7100 body on the dark ride for the first time where I have used the D5100 a lot these last few years. It did took me awhile to get used to the D7100.

Thats it for this post and well find out what happens later that night at DL.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I love the pictures of the lights at the entrance, MS, NOS and the castle.

The pictures you posted of PotC were pretty good.  I guess you get to head back and try different settings next time.   


Nice looking gumbo in the breadcup.

I like the mask at NOS......if it were Mardi Gras time.  But I do remember a nice Christmas wreath in that spot.  I wonder why they changed it?


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> I love the pictures of the lights at the entrance, MS, NOS and the castle.
> 
> The pictures you posted of PotC were pretty good.  I guess you get to head back and try different settings next time.
> 
> 
> Nice looking gumbo in the breadcup.
> 
> I like the mask at NOS......if it were Mardi Gras time.  But I do remember a nice Christmas wreath in that spot.  I wonder why they changed it?



Thanks you PiO. Some of them were okay while some of them were not that good. If I do ride PotC during the upcoming trip, I will go with a different setting on the ride while the pictures turned out what you would see during the ride.

The Steak Gumbo in the breadbowl is very nice. Some people say that it looks like dog food in a bowl. 

The Mardi Gras mask is nice but I would still prefer the Christmas wreath over NOS since I am so used to seeing it during the Holiday season. I wonder myself why they changed the wreath for the mask as well.


I have finally uploaded World of Color Winter Dreams 11/24/13 Full Show when I watched it on November 24, 2013 during the first show at 7:45pm. Some of you are wondering "7:45pm show?". With WoC Winter Dreams so popular, it was announced when we were in the park on Saturday and Sunday that DCA will be having three shows of WoC at 7:45pm for the first show which we got FP's on Sunday, 9:00pm and 10:15pm which is the two scheduled shows on the park hours calendar.


----------



## PrincessInOz

mvf-m11c said:


> I have finally uploaded World of Color Winter Dreams 11/24/13 Full Show when I watched it on November 24, 2013 during the first show at 7:45pm. Some of you are wondering "7:45pm show?". With WoC Winter Dreams so popular, it was announced when we were in the park on Saturday and Sunday that DCA will be having three shows of WoC at 7:45pm for the first show which we got FP's on Sunday, 9:00pm and 10:15pm which is the two scheduled shows on the park hours calendar.



I'm 5 minutes in.  It's wonderful!!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Bret - What are they letting into the sky at the end of the show?  Are they snowflake balloons???

I love that they finally decided to use more of the CA framework and that circle.  Always thought it was such a waste to only focus the show around the fountains when there was all that backdrop they could've included.  Glad to see it's finally happened.


----------



## rentayenta

Can you tell me about sitting in the IASW area instead of Main St for fireworks?  

Your photos are so incredible. If I wasn't going for even our measly two days, I'd be crying my eyes out. I love the buoy Christmas photo in Toontown. That's framable.  

If my credit card doesn't catch fire from being so much during our trip, it'll be a miracle.  

Bread bowls are on the list. I'm going to need a hollow leg for all of the calories I want to consume.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> I'm 5 minutes in.  It's wonderful!!!  Thanks for sharing.



Your welcome PiO. Glad that you are enjoying the new WoC Winter Dreams from my favorite spot in the blue section. 




PrincessInOz said:


> Bret - What are they letting into the sky at the end of the show?  Are they snowflake balloons???
> 
> I love that they finally decided to use more of the CA framework and that circle.  Always thought it was such a waste to only focus the show around the fountains when there was all that backdrop they could've included.  Glad to see it's finally happened.



They are some type of snowflake balloons when they are released before the end of the show. The snowflake balloons come out of the Christmas presents around the viewing area and that's why the presents are around the Paradise Pier viewing area.

It is nice that WoC Winter Dreams is using Screamin frame as well as MFW to be part of the show. 




rentayenta said:


> Can you tell me about sitting in the IASW area instead of Main St for fireworks?
> 
> Your photos are so incredible. If I wasn't going for even our measly two days, I'd be crying my eyes out. I love the buoy Christmas photo in Toontown. That's framable.
> 
> If my credit card doesn't catch fire from being so much during our trip, it'll be a miracle.
> 
> Bread bowls are on the list. I'm going to need a hollow leg for all of the calories I want to consume.



Watching the fireworks in IASW Plaza is a very nice area where you won't have to spend a lot of time staking out like Main Street. I don't have much experience watching the fireworks from IASW Plaza but my group tried to watch the fireworks from that area but it didn't happen since Believe...In Holiday Magic was cancelled on Friday during my trip. As for watching in that area, it is less wait time than watching it in front of Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle. You can get a great spot with about 10 to 15 minutes before the fireworks. The best thing about watching the fireworks in front of IASWH facade is that IASWH will have video images that will interact with the fireworks. That is very neat that video images will be on IASWH when Believe...In Holiday Magic if playing. IASW Plaza will snow after Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks is over so you will be able to experience the snow after the fireworks.

As for getting a sitting spot, here is a picture as you can see from the right on the picture and you can see the railing that there are some areas where you can sit down and wait for the fireworks. 





Hope this helps you.

Thank you Jenny. Donald Duck's buoy is very nice to see every time I am in Toontown.

There is a lot of interesting things to buy during the Holiday season. It will be nice to hear what you plan on buying during the trip.

The steak gumbo at Royal Street Veranda is a nice place to have lunch or dinner on a cold night. You can always go to Boudin Bakery at DCA and get a whole bread and take it back.


----------



## franandaj

Great pictures and it's so nice how you get all over the park, I wish that we could come out there and spend time, but with the cold and Fran's mobility we'll be lucky to do the Jingle Cruise.

I love all the various lands and the different decorations.  We'll have to try and get out there and see some of them!


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> Great pictures and it's so nice how you get all over the park, I wish that we could come out there and spend time, but with the cold and Fran's mobility we'll be lucky to do the Jingle Cruise.
> 
> I love all the various lands and the different decorations.  We'll have to try and get out there and see some of them!



Thank you Alison. It would be very nice if you and Fran were able to join us along the trip. Hopefully you will be able to go back to the DLR shortly and enjoy all the Christmas decorations.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 22nd, 2013  Part 8*​
On the last update, we were in Disneyland that night to meet up with DGM, DM and DD2 that night. This was the first time in a long time that my DA and I were spending a trip together with other people where it mostly has been the two of us during the trip. When we got to the park, we went straight to New Orleans Square to have dinner at Royal Street Veranda to have Clam Chowder and Gumbo. After that, we went to our first ride of the night which was Pirates of the Caribbean. DD2 was scared of riding PotC and hope that she wont get scared with the other rides during the night. Back to the trip report.

After riding PotC where DD2 was scared of riding it, DM told her that it wasnt that scary. DGM and DM were happy that DD2 was able to ride PotC with them. Even though DD2 was scared of riding PotC, she did enjoy some areas of the ride. 

When we left PotC, we head on over to the Haunted Mansion Holiday to see what the wait time was at and maybe we will be able to go on the ride that night. 

But when we got to the HMH, the wait time was already at 35 minute wait time which was quite long that night and we didnt have time to spend it in the queue of the HMH since we have BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks to watch that night as well as Wintertime Enchantment Holiday Lighting. 





We didnt ride HMH that night and DD2 could be scared of the ride. But we were able to ride HMH during the trip and hopefully DD2 wont be scared of riding HMH during the trip. We went on over to Critter County to ride Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh since the wait time was only at 2 minutes which is a walk-on.





This was a great opportunity to get some pictures of Winnie the Pooh ride with the new body. During the September trip with PiO and her family, we rode it two times which was good to get some pictures of the ride. This was also my first experience using the new D7100 body on the ride and some of the pictures didnt turn out really that well. But I was able to get some pictures of the ride that night where we all rode it.





DGM & DM really enjoyed going on Winnie the Pooh ride that night where it wasnt that long to get on the ride. I am so amazed how short the wait time for Winnie the Pooh at DL compared to the MK version where it get 10 times longer to get on the ride.





After we rode Winnie the Pooh, we decided to hear on over to Its a Small World Plaza to ride one of my favorite rides during the Holiday season which is Its a Small World Holiday. Riding IASWH at night is one of the best experiences when riding the ride when the lights on the façade are all light up. Since we were in CC, it would take some time to walk on over to IASW Plaza. So we all head on over to IASW Plaza to go on IASWH.

While we were walking on over to IASW Plaza, I like to get some Holiday decorations pictures while walking on over to IASW Plaza.

Pooh Corner with its Holiday decorations





We went through the backside of Frontierland to see Big Thunder Ranch with its Holiday lights are all light up at night. Big Thunder Ranch opens and closes at a specific time of the day and it was already closed when we walked by.





I had to stop again to see Olaf at the Frozen Meet & Greet Area. It is closed as well that night and when we got to see Olaf, he was already sleeping. It was neat that Olaf was awake and talking during the daytime. But at night, he was sleeping and might wake up occasionally and then go back to sleep.





We were now at IASW Plaza and it looks great at night with all the Christmas light and decorations all light up at night from the trees, wreaths, bushes and buildings.





Just when we were walking on up to IASWH, the IASWH Clock show started. Every 15 minutes at night when the clock opens, the ISWH Clock show starts and project videos of the Christmas season. This show has been at IASWH during the Holiday season but it was just recently updated with new projections and it was very nice to see an upgrade to the show.





After watching the IASWH Clock show, we saw the wait time for IASWH and the wait time was at 20 minutes which was not that bad it was a nice time to wait to get on IASWH. So we all went on that night.





I had to get pictures when we were in the queue.










The E.P. Ripley Engine #2 with Holiday 4 car set passing by IASWH that night.





Just when we got close to board IASWH, there was something wrong and CMs were not loading any guests in the boats. We were all wondering what was going on. We waited almost 15 minutes in that one spot when the CMs are working to get the ride going.










The IASWH Clock show started while we were waiting.




















The ride restarted and we were about to board the boat to ride IASWH. It took about 30 minutes to get on the ride that night where we thought it would only take 20 minutes to get on it. But an extra 10 minutes didnt hurt that much for all of us. DGM, DM and DD2 were all excited to experience IASWH for the first time since they have never been to the Holiday season. It is so fun to ride IASWH during the Holiday season for me and my DA. 

That will be it for this post and I will have more from Its a Small World Holiday.


----------



## PrincessInOz

How did the rest of your pictures work out inside WtP?

Piglet is fantastic!



I missed seeing IaSW lit up at night.  I so need to come back.


----------



## scrpbookr

They do such an amazing job with IASW for the holiday! I need to add seeing that to my bucket list!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> How did the rest of your pictures work out inside WtP?
> 
> Piglet is fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> I missed seeing IaSW lit up at night.  I so need to come back.



Most of the pictures from Winnie the Pooh were all blurry and I missed a lot of picture shots due to the settings on my Nikon D7100. I was trying to switch ISO settings to make sure that there is enough light in the pictures. It was a little difficult taking pictures on WtP over PotC where PotC was slower than WtP. I have learned a lot of what to do with the settings on the D7100. 

Thanks. 

You should consider going to the Christmas season next year and to be able to enjoy the full effects.




scrpbookr said:


> They do such an amazing job with IASW for the holiday! I need to add seeing that to my bucket list!



Disney did a great job with IASWH at DL and a must see. 


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 22nd, 2013  Part 9*​
On the last update, we all were able to ride Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh at Critter Country while it was a walk-on that night. After that, we head on straight on over to Its a Small World Plaza in order to ride Its a Small World Holiday. When we got on over to IASWH, the new show of IASW Clock show during the Holiday season was playing every 15 minutes when the clock opens and shows a new projection show. After watching the show, we head on over to IASWH and we waited quite a while to get on the ride since it broke down. We waited almost 30 minutes to get on the ride and now it is back up and running. 

We just boarded IASWH after waiting in line longer than expected since the ride broke down. Luckily we didnt have to wait a long time to get on the ride. We were at the back of the boat and glad that we were on the ride. 

I was so excited to use my new Nikon D7100 body on the ride and I have learned a lot from Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh ride a while ago from the settings on the new camera. It did took a while to get used to the controls on my camera when riding Winnie the Pooh. I made too many errors where it is different from my Nikon D5100 body to the D7100. I was more comfortable using the D7100 on IASWH. For most part of the ride, I have used ISO-1600 for the dark parts of the ride while I used a lower ISO on the bright parts of the ride like the end. The f-stop was set at f/2.8 thanks to the Tamron 17-50mm lens.  

My DA and I have been riding IASWH for many years and it is one of our favorite rides during the Holiday season. Mostly the ride is still the same over the years with a few changes to the ride. I will get to that during the cruise. This was DGM, DM and DD2 first time riding IASWH. They have rode the original IASW during other trips and were excited to see the holiday version. 






Just entering the building


















































Were almost at the year 2014




























































I will have more from IASWH.


----------



## ACDSNY

I'm thoroughly enjoying the pics from your November trip.  It's been quite a while since we've been to DL during the holidays and it looks like they've added more holiday cheer and decorations.


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> I'm thoroughly enjoying the pics from your November trip.  It's been quite a while since we've been to DL during the holidays and it looks like they've added more holiday cheer and decorations.



Thank you Angela. The DLR have added some more decorations this year where last year they were concentrating on most of it's holiday budget on Cars Land and Buena Vista Street. It is nice that other places around the DLR are getting decorations instead of concentrating on certain lands, buildings, etc. 


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 22nd, 2013  Part 10*​
On the last update, we were all riding Its a Small World Holiday which is one of my favorite rides during the Holiday season. I dont ride IASWH at night with the crowd wait times but everyone in our group wanted to ride it was dark. Its always fun to ride it when the lights are on at night. We are half way through the ride and now back to the other part of IASWH.

Now back to IASWH where we are now in the Mexican area of the ride.


















































The final area of the ride which is the fun scene.























































The end where you get to see the Holiday post cards is very nice to see.















We were now outside and waiting to get back at the docks and enjoy our rest of the night at DL. We were hoping to watch BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks that night. But there was a good chance that it wasnt going to happen since it was quite windy that night and the fireworks at DL doesnt play when it is windy unlike the MK at WDW where it will play the fireworks on a windy day unless the weather is really bad.





We got off the ride, DGM, DM and DD2 had a fun time riding IASWH that they wanted to go back on another day during the trip. Maybe during the morning time during the trip would do really nicely since we got to ride it at night. We went on over to pickup their stroller.

Thats it for this post and I will have more from DL that night.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Fantastic pics, Bret.  Looks like you and that camera/lens are settling in nicely together.


----------



## ksromack

Great pictures, Bret.  IASW is my favorite ride too!  I need to  upgrade my Canon xTi one of these days but it still takes pretty good pictures.  I dropped my camera on our first day of vacation and was forced to use my 50mm lens the entire trip!  Not ideal but I guess it could have been worse because at least my camera was working even if my smaller zoom lens was not!


----------



## kmedina

Fantastic pictures, Bret. I decided to take a ton on that ride too. None of mine look as good as yours. I liked the holiday version of that ride better than the original. HMH is also better than the original. Our Jingle Cruise driver was pretty awesome too.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Fantastic pics, Bret.  Looks like you and that camera/lens are settling in nicely together.



Thank you PiO. We are all getting along very nicely. In the future, you can see me go to Full Frame when the time is right.




ksromack said:


> Great pictures, Bret.  IASW is my favorite ride too!  I need to  upgrade my Canon xTi one of these days but it still takes pretty good pictures.  I dropped my camera on our first day of vacation and was forced to use my 50mm lens the entire trip!  Not ideal but I guess it could have been worse because at least my camera was working even if my smaller zoom lens was not!



Thank you Kathy. I'm sorry to hear about your lens. At least your body wasn't damaged during the drop and still able to use a different lens. 




kmedina said:


> Fantastic pictures, Bret. I decided to take a ton on that ride too. None of mine look as good as yours. I liked the holiday version of that ride better than the original. HMH is also better than the original. Our Jingle Cruise driver was pretty awesome too.



Thank you Kim. The Holiday version of IASW is way better that the original version. I still like the original but I really do missed the old version of IASW before they added the Disney characters in the ride. Nice to hear that you had a great skipper during your Jingle Cruise experience.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 22nd, 2013  Part 11*​
On the last update, we were all riding Its a Small World Holiday which is one of my favorite rides during the Holiday season. We were half way through the ride and just finished riding it. It is so fun to go on it during the nighttime which akes it more fun. The ride experience is the same like the other years. Now that we finished riding IASWH, we were back at IASW Plaza to wait for our next activity. Back to the trip report. 

After getting off IASWH and it was around 8:45pm and we had 45 minutes to go until the 9:30pm show of BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks. We didnt stake out a spot in front of Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle since there was a good chance that Believe fireworks will be canceled due to high winds. It was likely that Believe fireworks was not going to play that night since it was a little windy and I checked on my iPhone that it was somewhere in the 8 MPH. That was really windy in SoCal that night. 

It was a long shot that Believe will run that night, but we decided to wait around IASW Plaza to watch the fireworks. I have never watch the fireworks from this spot but I have heard and seen pictures from this area. I always wanted to watch the fireworks in front of IASWH where it will project during Believe. 






Since it was cutting close to the fireworks, we decided not to go on any rides until it was time for Believe fireworks if it ran that night. While we were waiting, we got to see another show of Its a Small World Clock show on the façade. It is so neat to watch the show every 15 minutes. Unfortunately, I wasnt able to videotape it since I didnt have my tripod all set up. There were a few times that I didnt 







































































The show was over and it was neat to see it. The show is less than two minutes and it plays every 15 minutes after the clock at IASW opens. This happens during the Holiday season where there was an old version and was replaced with the new one. 





We still had a while to go until it was time for Believe fireworks at 9:30pm so we just used that time to relax until it was time for the fireworks. 

We went to Fantasyland at the Had Hatter store to look at the hats. DGM & DM wanted to buy some ears for DD2 at the store and she was able to find something. She found some Minnie pink ears which was very nice. I thought that she would buy the Christmas Minnie ears but she wanted to use them when they come back to the DLR during a different season.

After getting the ears at the Mad Hatter store, we went back to IASW Plaza to wait for the fireworks at 9:30pm. We had about 15 minutes to go until the fireworks started at 9:30pm and it was still windy that night and it likely that it will be canceled and we havent heard of any announcement that Believe fireworks will be canceled. There is a little chance that it will play that night so it wont hurt to wait awhile. Its better than waiting 2+ hours in front of SB Winter Castle to watch the fireworks when it is windy.

While my other party members are waiting at IASW Plaza, I went on over to get popcorn at one of the stands. I was hoping that there would be a new popcorn bucket during the Holiday season. Last year, there was a Santa Mickey popcorn bucket which was neat. 

When I got up to the stand, they had the Santa Mickey popcorn bucket just like last year and I was a little sad that Disney didnt design a new bucket during the Holiday season. But I did get the popcorn bucket for DD2 that night.










I then head on over with my group to wait for the fireworks. I set up my tripod and we were waiting that night to hear the news that we will see BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks or see it canceled that night from high winds. I set up my new MeFoto RoadTrip tripod along with a bracket that can hold two devices on the tripod instead of one. I bought the bracket for the trip so I can videotape and take pictures all at the same time without having one device on the tripod. 






Tripod all set up for the fireworks that night as I was playing with the settings. I set the exposure longer so I can see something different.





It was past 9:30pm and we didnt see the lights go out. I knew that it was not going to happen that night and after 4 minutes, DL made the announcement that BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks was canceled that night due to high winds. I knew that it was not going to happen and some people around the area were not that happy that it was canceled. It is sad that the fireworks are canceled due to high winds but it is for safety reasons.

Even though the fireworks was canceled that night, there was still the finale of the fireworks that didnt happened yet. They also played Wintertime Enchantment Holiday Lighting music where we were. Mostly the show is at SB Winter Castle where the castle lights up. They played the music while we were at IASW Plaza. 





After that, you cant end the night without snow. Around IASW Plaza, it will snow after BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks. Since the fireworks didnt happen that night, it still snowed. A lot of people went out on the streets to get snowed on that night.















After it stopped snowing at IASW Plaza, I packed up all my equipment and we all started to go on to our next activity at DL that night. But that will be on another post.


----------



## kmedina

There were so many things I missed this trip. I never even got to see IASW all lit up.  Your photos are nice. The show must have been awesome too. Even though it is only 2 minutes, I would have liked to watch it. Glad you watched it.  Those popcorn buckets are cute. I scooped one up as well.  They must have had a lot left over from last year or something.  I meant to get a hitch hiking ghost bucket during Halloween time but forgot. When we were doing the Holiday Tour, I saw them out somewhere.  I could not remember where. 

Sorry the fireworks were cancelled.  We never saw them from the park as usual. The night we arrived, I saw them going off from the car.  On our first park day, we watched WoC.  I saw them going off from the tram line. We left the park at 2:30 and 6:00 respectively the other two days, so it was not in the cards for me either.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great night time pictures Bret!  The popcorn bucket is cute but if you already have one I wish is was different.

You're helping me be even more excited to head to DL on Sunday!


----------



## PrincessInOz

I like the Mickey bucket.  That'll go real nice with the Dumbo one.

Shame about the fireworks but I guess if there is high winds they have to play it safe.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> There were so many things I missed this trip. I never even got to see IASW all lit up.  Your photos are nice. The show must have been awesome too. Even though it is only 2 minutes, I would have liked to watch it. Glad you watched it.  Those popcorn buckets are cute. I scooped one up as well.  They must have had a lot left over from last year or something.  I meant to get a hitch hiking ghost bucket during Halloween time but forgot. When we were doing the Holiday Tour, I saw them out somewhere.  I could not remember where.
> 
> Sorry the fireworks were cancelled.  We never saw them from the park as usual. The night we arrived, I saw them going off from the car.  On our first park day, we watched WoC.  I saw them going off from the tram line. We left the park at 2:30 and 6:00 respectively the other two days, so it was not in the cards for me either.



I'm sorry to hear that you didn't see IASWH at night. It is so amazing during the night with the Christmas lights all light up at the facade. Thank you Kim. You would have really enjoyed the show even though it is only for 2 minutes. Glad that you were able to get one of the Santa Mickey popcorn buckets during your trip. I was also trying to find the Mickey hitchhiking popcorn bucket during my September trip and it wasn't there. I don't think I saw it when I passed by the HMH a few times.

It was no problem since I knew that it wasn't going to play that night with high winds. Good thing that I didn't wait in front of SB Winter Castle for 2+ hours and to find out that it is cancelled. You should consider one day to watch the fireworks when in DL. With the fireworks and the music at the same time, it is amazing to watch. When you watch the fireworks without the music, it seems very dull but that is me when I watch the fireworks at the Disney parks.




tksbaskets said:


> Great night time pictures Bret!  The popcorn bucket is cute but if you already have one I wish is was different.
> 
> You're helping me be even more excited to head to DL on Sunday!



Thank you TK. I got the Santa Mickey popcorn bucket last year which I was so excited to get. This year they had the same one and it didn't make any sense to get one for myself unless I got it for someone else. Luckily, DM wanted to get one of those buckets for her DD2. I'm hoping that there will be something new next year. Are you thinking of getting one during your trip?

I'm glad that you getting more excited for your trip and hope you and your family have a great time.




PrincessInOz said:


> I like the Mickey bucket.  That'll go real nice with the Dumbo one.
> 
> Shame about the fireworks but I guess if there is high winds they have to play it safe.



The Santa Mickey popcorn bucket is nice and I have them along with other buckets that I have bought at the Disney parks. I have Dumbo, Ghost Mickey, Jack Skellington coffin, Snowman Mickey, R2D2, and a whole lot of other character buckets.

It was a shame and glad that we didn't spend time to get a spot for the fireworks and find out that it was canceled that night. The DLR has to keep it safe since it is around a residential area. At WDW, the fireworks will still go on even though it is windy. I have watch the fireworks at the MK when it is windy.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 1  November 22nd, 2013  Part 12*​
On the last update, we all roam around Fantasyland until the 9:30pm show of BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks. We got to watch Its a Small World Chock show a few times while we were waiting. The show at IASWH is very nice with the new enhancements and updated show. When it was 9:30pm and no fireworks was going on, so we knew that it wasnt going to happen that night. But we still got to see it snow at IASW Plaza that night which is always fun to see. 

Just when it stopped snowing at IASW Plaza where we were planning on watching BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks but was canceled due to high winds, we started to move on to our next activity that night. 

DGM & DM knew that DD2 was getting tired that night where they have been in the parks since 2pm that day at DCA and DL that night with my DA and I. Even though DD2 was in a stroller and being pushed for most of the day, she was getting a little restless that night. It was time for DD2 to get a good night rest. 

We were able to do one more ride until we called it that night. When we were walking at IASW Plaza, DGM and DM wanted to ride the Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage. They always enjoyed going on that ride every time they are here at DL. It should be that busy that night where the wait times should be in the 10 minutes or less. So they want to go on and my DA and I went along with them as well so we we head on over to Tomorrowland to ride the FNSV that night.

While leaving at IASW Plaza, most of the people went straight on IASWH while we were leaving the area.





While walking down on over to TL, DM wanted to ride the Matterhorn but the wait time was in the 30 minute area which is still a long time that night. But she did say that she will want to go on it during the trip.

It was a good thing that I was able to ride the FNSV during this trip where the ride will be down for a long refurbishment after the Holiday season at DL on January 6th. Talk about a long refurbishment like Big Thunder Mountain Railroad which it has been down for over a year. 

Over at the FNSV at TL, the wait time was only 5 minutes to get on the ride.





Not that busy that night 










It didnt take that long to get on the ride.





For the ride, I just went along with it and enjoyed it without taking pictures or videotaping since there wasnt a lot of daylight that night and I didnt have my video camera all set up. So it was nice to go on the ride without using any of my equipment. The ride is great to go on with Nemo and friends. It has been nice that the Submarines are back at DL where the original Submarine Voyage closed back in the mid 90s and came back as the FNSV in 2007 which is great to have back at TL.

After we got off the FNSV, we all started to head on out of the park since it was getting a little late that night. It was around 10:30pm that night and DD2 needed to get back to the room and rest up for tomorrow which is important.

So we all head on out of the park together and a look at Innoventions that night.





There were still some people that night at DL.





Before we all head on out of the park, DGM & DM wanted to get another group picture together in front of Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle together which is very nice at night. They even asked the CM Photographer to get a picture as well since they had the PhotoPass+ package.










Now we all started to head on out of the park and walked down MS.





A look at Tomorrowland.





It is so amazing while walking down MS when the Christmas lights on on.





The garlands are very nice to look at over MS.





A look back at SB Winter Castle on MS.





Before we left DL, DGM, DM and DD2 wanted to stop at the Emporium to look at the merchandise and see what they want to buy later during the trip. While my DA and I were in MS, I told my DA that I had to look for some treats for my DIS friend. She is the one that asked for the 2014 Attraction Poster Calendars and hope that we would be able to find the certain treat at one of the main candy stores at the DLR. 

My DA and I departed from DGM, DM and DD2 for that night and we will be with them the next morning and for most of the trip at the DLR. 

So we head on over to the Candy Palace to look for the certain treat at the store. We spent quite some time in the store looking for the treat which is the Mickey Macadamia Nut Cluster. We looked all over the Candy Palace and have asked the CMs about it and they told us that they didnt have it. I was kind of surprised that they didnt have the Mickey Macadamia Nut Cluster in the store and told us that it might be at Poohs Corner or the Marcelines Confectionery store in DTD. We spent awhile looking in the store for the Macadamia Nut Cluster and came out empty. But in the end, I did spend some time taking pictures of the Holiday treats.






The Mickey rice crispy treat looked very appetizing.




















After looking around the Candy Palace, my DA and I started to head on out of the park and back to Best Western Anaheim Inn to call it for the night. The park was not that crowded around MS Town Square when my DA and I were leaving Dl that night. We needed to get back to the room to rest for tomorrow morning which is important.

We got back to BWAI around 10:45pm which was not that bad where we rode the FNSV and looking around the Candy Palace for the macadamia nut clusters. That concludes our first day at the DLR during the Holiday season.

This was an interesting day where we did a lot of different things that day from stopping at Alisons house to drop off some crab, my DA got the Deluxe AP again, got FPs for the WoC Winter Dreams AP preview, walking around both DCA and DL seeing all the different Holiday decorations, meeting up with DGM, DM and DD2 that night and to go on different rides and seeing different shows. This was a fun night and it will get better these next few days. The first day was a good opportunity for me to go around the DLR and get as many pictures of the Christmas decorations. I was excited and a little sad of the decorations around the DLR. But that is expected when Disney does new decorations and takes out decorations that I have seen over the years. 

Now we are getting ready for Saturday and a big day for all of us.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great night time shots down MK.

Pity about the Macadamia nut clusters.  They are my favourites and I normally find them at Marcelines.  I've only rarely seen them at the Main Street Bakery; but then I only look for them there rarely.  


I heard that Nemo was going down for a long refurb.  Glad to see you got a ride in.


----------



## kmedina

You did get a lot done on your first day. I am impressed. FNSV is a ride I enjoy, but I have never walked by with anything less than a 30 minute wait. When it says it will take 30, it generally takes longer too. I am glad you found it with less than a 5 minute wait. That was nice. The only reason I have ridden the new Matterhorn is thanks to the single rider line. You'd think they were handing out free money in the regular line. It is always long and wraps around two lands, so it sticks out like a sore thumb. 

Those treats do look pretty good.


----------



## tksbaskets

Your night time photos are just great!! I may get a Santa Mickey bucket. We'll have to see. Our flight leaves at 5:30 am California time tomorrow.  Can't await for our adventure to begin.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Great night time shots down MK.
> 
> Pity about the Macadamia nut clusters.  They are my favourites and I normally find them at Marcelines.  I've only rarely seen them at the Main Street Bakery; but then I only look for them there rarely.
> 
> 
> I heard that Nemo was going down for a long refurb.  Glad to see you got a ride in.



Thank you PiO.

It was a pity that the Mickey Macadamia nut clusters were not at the Candy Palace store on Main Street. I know that this store as well as Pooh's Corner are the main stores at DL that would sell that specific treat. I did stop at Marceline's confectionery during the trip to see if they had it and just like the Candy Palace, Pooh's Corner, and Trolley Treats at DCA, they didn't have it. We went through every stores at the DLR to find it and no luck. When my DA and I asked the CM's at Pooh's Corner on Saturday night about the Mickey Macadamia Nut Cluster and they were also surprised that they don't have the Mickey Macadamia Nut Clusters. They told us that they will tell their bosses about having the Mickey Macadamia Nut Clusters in the future. 

Just as you said that the FNSV will be down for a long refurbishment after the Holiday season at the DLR. I thought that it was nice to go on it with them and glad that we got to ride it where it will be down for awhile.



kmedina said:


> You did get a lot done on your first day. I am impressed. FNSV is a ride I enjoy, but I have never walked by with anything less than a 30 minute wait. When it says it will take 30, it generally takes longer too. I am glad you found it with less than a 5 minute wait. That was nice. The only reason I have ridden the new Matterhorn is thanks to the single rider line. You'd think they were handing out free money in the regular line. It is always long and wraps around two lands, so it sticks out like a sore thumb.
> 
> Those treats do look pretty good.



We did get a lot done that day and I have got a lot of pictures of the Christmas decorations at DL. The FNSV is a fun ride to go on and it is a slow loading ride where it does take awhile to load and unload the boats. Rides that say 30 minutes can take longer. I remember during the trip when we were in the queue for RSR on a EMH, we waited a long time to get on the ride since it wasn't up and running. I really don't like to go on RSR in the morning since it is always down when I am at the parks. It was nice that the wait time to get on FNSV was only 5 minutes. Nice to hear that you were able to ride the Matterhorn with the single rider queue. I don't like how the Matterhorn queue is set up where you have to be in one queue and when you approached the entrance, you can choose from the TL side or FL side. It would be nice if they kept the two separate queue's for each side so it won't be that busy. But I can understand why they do that and have only one queue instead of two for each sides.




tksbaskets said:


> Your night time photos are just great!! I may get a Santa Mickey bucket. We'll have to see. Our flight leaves at 5:30 am California time tomorrow.  Can't await for our adventure to begin.



Thank you TK. Hope you are able to get one of the Santa Mickey popcorn bucket during your trip. Hope you and your family have a great time during the holiday season. 


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 23rd, 2013  Part 1*​
On the last update, we didnt get to see BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks since it was canceled that night. But we were able to enjoy the snow at Its a Small World Plaza. Later, we went to ride the Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage which was a good thing that we rode it that night where it was a walk-on. We parted ways that night at Main Street and we will see DGM, DM and DD2 the next day since we are spending most of our vacation with each other. My DA and I used our last few minutes in the park to look for Mickey Macadamia Nut Clusters at the Candy Palace and unfortunately we didnt find it. Hopefully we would be able to find it at the other stores at the DLR. We went back to our room to call it for the night. 

Now is day 2 of the trip which is the most important day. You will find out later on during day 2 what was so special on that day. Now back to the trip report.

It was a new day for my DA and me. We will meet up with DGM, DM, & DD2 at the parks and enjoy another great day at the DLR during the Christmas season. This was a good one where we will be going to the park early that morning in order to take advantage of Extra Magic Hours. Since they are staying at the Grand California Hotel, they are allowed to enter DL that morning during EMH which is the day for that park. DL doesnt open till 9am which is a later time on a Saturday and it was a good thing that we can rest a little bit in the morning and go to the park when it opens at 8am for MM.

My DA and I got up early that morning in order to meet up with DGM, DM and DD2 at the Esplanade. It wasnt that early where we got up around 6:45am. We got all dressed up and left Best Western Anaheim Inn on over to the Esplanade. It was around 7:30am when we left the hotel to meet up with our other party members.

From looking at the crowds from Friday, I can tell that it was going to be a busy trip since it is the weekend of Thanksgiving break. It didnt feel really busy on Friday in the afternoon since it rained that afternoon. At night, it was a little busy with more and more people in the park. Luckily, I got everything all planned out really well just in case with the parks getting crowded that day.

It was not that busy that morning when we left BWAI since the park doesnt open until 9am at its schedule time. The day was really nice where it wasnt that cold. There were a few clouds in the sky and at least it didnt rain like Friday where it did rain in the afternoon and stopped at night. 





When we got to the Esplanade, we were waiting right next to the Stroller and Wheelchair rental area right next to DL. DGM, DM, & DD2 were using the rental strollers and had to come in that area to pick one up. So we waited awhile until they came that morning. 

There were some people waiting to get in the park that morning in the MM turnstile as well as the regular entrance turnstile.







DCA not opened that morning since there wasnt a EMH that day.





It was before 8am when they arrived since they had to get DD2 all dressed up. She was wearing a very nice Minnie dressed that morning since we will be seeing Minnie that morning.

Monorail Mark VII Red was running that morning.





When they arrived, we head on over to the Magic Morning/Extra Magic Hour turnstiles to enter DL that morning. I havent done a Magic Morning since DL did the Limited Time Magic event for the AP where we got to go in DL & DCA last summer. 

A look at the snowflakes on top of the turnstiles. The snowflakes have been up on the turnstiles for years during the Christmas season and they are nice but not as nice as the giant character pumpkins during the Halloween season.





DL just opened for MM/EMH and it is so nice to go in the park first thing in the morning.





There were some people in the park during MM and we were all walking down MS where most of the stores are not opened that morning.





The first thing we wanted to do was go on Peter Pan Flight which is the first ride to go on during the morning. But with the crowds, it is likely that PP will have a long wait queue. Maybe we will get lucky and it wont be that bad.










It is so beautiful to see Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle during the holiday season.





DGM, DM, & DD2 wanted to get a picture in front of SB Winter Castle.





Then we walked through the Castle to get to Fantasyland.










On the back side of SB Winter Castle





When we were in FL, we went straight to PP and unfortunately, the line was already out of the queue and it said that it was in the 25 minute wait time. There was no way we would go on that ride with a 25 minute wait time when we can go on PP with that wait time during the day.

While we were in FL, DGM and DM wanted to go on Snow White Scary Adventures since it was a walk-on that morning. We went on the ride and DD2 was really scared of this ride that she was crying during the ride. DM covered DD2 when we were on the ride. DM told DD2 that she will not take her on scary rides. DD2 got scared from PotC on Friday night and hope that she wont get scared of any of the other rides during the trip.

The Evil Queen is staring at something.





Most of the rides around FL were walk-ons except PP.





DD2 told DM and DGM that she wanted to go on King Arthurs Carousel. So DGM, DM, DD2 and my DA went all together where I didnt go on the ride so I can get pictures of them while they are riding it.

While I was waiting for them to get on KAC, I went around to get a few pictures.










Mr. Toads Wild Ride and a look at the safety wall in the background for the CMs.





Frozen Meet & Greet was not open that morning and Olaf is resting.





He is now up.










I got a few pictures of them when they were riding KAC.





DD2 was so happy to be able to ride KAC. This reminds me of my aunt (not my DA that was with me during this trip but from the past trips) BF DD3 loves riding the carousel in Sacramento and she rode KAC a lot of times back in January. DD2 now was settled after riding KAC after being scared on Snow Whites Scary Adventures. 

After getting off KAC, we went on over to Dumbo with little wait time. Just DM and DD2 went on Dumbo while my DA and DGM waited along with me when they are done.





It was so hard to get good pictures when they were riding Dumbo.





DD2 was happy to ride Dumbo. Then we started to head on over to our next ride at FL during MM/EMH. But that will be on the next update.


----------



## PrincessInOz

What a great way to start the morning.  I love EMH starts but its a shame that the PP line was already out to 25 minutes.  

I love the pictures of your travel companions in front of the castle.   DD2 looks lovely in that Minnie dress; and that expression on her face got me laughing!

Hopefully, she wasn't that grumpy during the day.


----------



## rentayenta

Great updates and photos. I especially like the one of the wreathes and the ones of your family at night in front of the castle.


----------



## ACDSNY

Nice update Brett, I love the DD in her Minnie dress.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> What a great way to start the morning.  I love EMH starts but its a shame that the PP line was already out to 25 minutes.
> 
> I love the pictures of your travel companions in front of the castle.   DD2 looks lovely in that Minnie dress; and that expression on her face got me laughing!
> 
> Hopefully, she wasn't that grumpy during the day.



It was a nice start to the morning to be able to go to DL during MM/EMH. The first hour of the day was really important to get on some rides so we can cross them off during the trip. It was a shame that PP line was at 25 minutes. I had a hunch that with the crowds during Thanksgiving break and MM/EMH, the wait time for PP would be that long. 

The picture in front of SB Winter Castle during the daytime is way better over the nighttime one. DD2 Minnie dress was so nice in that dress. There were times where she showed that expression on her face where she wants to meet some characters. We were able to see a lot of characters during the trip and you will find out why she dressed up in the Minnie dress.

She was a little grumpy a few times but not too many times where you have seen the one in front of the castle. 




rentayenta said:


> Great updates and photos. I especially like the one of the wreathes and the ones of your family at night in front of the castle.



Thank you Jeny. The wreaths are so fun to take pictures during the Holiday season. The family that was with me and my DA are not related to us. DGM actually works with my DA.




ACDSNY said:


> Nice update Brett, I love the DD in her Minnie dress.



Thank you Angela. DD2 Minnie dress is so nice and you will find out why she got that dress during the trip report. 


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 23rd, 2013  Part 2*​
On the last update, we were all in DL during Magic Morning/Extra Magic Hours thanks to DGM, DM and DD2 for staying at the Grand California Hotel. It has been a while since my DA and I went to DL during MM/EMH. Since DL opened at 8am during MM/EMH instead of 7am, we had some time to enjoy Fantasyland and Tomorrowland until the park opens at 9am. When we got to the park, we tried to go on Peter Pan Flight. Unfortunately, the wait time was in the 25 minute during MM/EMH. So we were able to go on Snow Whites Scary Adventure, King Arthurs Carousel and Dumbo. Now we still have part of the MM/EMH to go and back to the trip report. 

After when DM and DD2 got off Dumbo, we started to go on our next ride during MM/EMH. When we were still in FL, they wanted to do some other rides so we head straight on over to Alice in Wonderland. It was close to a walk-on to ride AiW. DD2 got scared from Snow Whites Scary Adventures and DM thinks that this ride will scare her as well during certain areas of the ride.

When I took pictures of the ride, I had problems focusing so some of them were good while some of them were not that good.















The outside where you see the vine track and the ugly railings.










DD2 got a little scared during the Queen of Hearts scene. At least she was good enough to go on the ride with all of us. 

After we got off AiW, they all had to use the restroom and it was almost time when the parks opens at 9am. We still had some time to go on a few other rides until the parks officially opens at 9am but they needed to use the restroom. So we head on over towards Its a Small World Plaza to the restroom right next to the Fantasyland Theater. I should have led them towards the restroom right next to AiW, but it was nice to go back to IASW Plaza to get more pictures of the façade of IASWH.

A look at the Matterhorn





We walked on over towards the IASW Plaza and to my surprised that IASWH was already opened to the MM/EMH guests. It was about 10 more minutes until 9am and IASWH is already accepting the guests. It was nice that it was opened before 9am and I thought about asking everyone if they want to go it that morning but they wanted to do other activities since we have rode IASWH on Friday night. While my group is going to the restroom, I just waited around IASW Plaza to get pictures of the façade of IASWH.















When everyone finished using the restroom, DM wanted to go on Space Mountain. Since the park was about to open and just when we arrive at Space Mountain, we could use that time to get FPs so we wont have to wait in a line. Since DGM doesnt want to go on Space Mountain, she asked me if I can come with her and I had no problem riding Space Mountain with her. 

It was sad that I didnt ride Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy during the September trip when I was with PiO and her family. DM was happy that she wont ride Space Mountain by herself and it is nice to ride Space Mountain where I dont ride it a lot when I go to the DLR.

So we all head on over to Tomorrowland while DM and I could ride Space Mountain while everyone didnt want to ride it while DD2 is not tall enough to ride it. 

The day was so nice and we have done a lot of rides during MM/EMH from 8am to 9am. 





When we got over to TL and at the entrance of Space Mountain, the FPs were not running yet since DL isnt officially opened until 9am. But when we looked at the wait time at 10 minutes which takes to get from the queue all the way to the loading station, DM and I decided just to go on the ride without getting the FPs and get ones for another ride. We left our bags with DGM, my aunt and DD2 while DM and I rode Space Mountain.










It was a walk-on where there were any people right close to the loading area.





We were in the back of the car and it was hard to get the picture of the two of us riding Space Mountain. But I was able to get a picture of the two of us.





After we got off Space Mountain, we met up with the rest of our party and they were shopping at the Star Trader store which is close to Space Mountain. They were looking at some of the merchandise. They didnt buy anything at the store and might want to get something later during the trip in which I can save them some money thanks to my Premium AP. 

When we left the Star Trader, most of the guests are now entering DL that morning. We plan on going on over to New Orleans Square to ride the Haunted Mansion Holiday that morning. DM wanted to go on Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster while we were in the area and it would be fun to go on this ride since I like to go on it when I am at DL. I havent rode Buzz the last trip since I was busy at the D23 Expo. 

It started to pickup that morning with more and more people entering TL.





When we got to BLAB, the wait time was only 5 minutes which is the right amount of time in the morning. 





DGM, DM and DD2 went together while I joined my DA in the other space cruiser vehicle. During the ride, I did tell everyone where to aim at the certain targets like the triangles and diamonds which are worth the most points. They followed my tips and they had trouble hitting the targets. Just like them, I had trouble hitting the targets as well while some of the triangle and diamond targets did not light up since they were not working. It was a little disappointing that most of the targets were not working and it showed with only 401,000 points. *TK* I know that you would say that this would be a great score and should be proud of it but I wasnt that satisfy with it. Hope you have a great trip to the DLR if you read this.





My DA got 85,400 points which is really good for her. DGM and DM forgot their scores but they said that it was in the Level 3 areas which is good for them as well.

When we got off the ride, it was time to head on over to New Orleans Square to go on the Haunted Mansion Holiday. I didnt get to ride it back in September with PiO and her family since the queue was too long or we didnt get there when the crowd levels were low. The park started to get a little busy that morning which isnt a typical morning at DL. Maybe because it was that we went during Thanksgiving break vacation and more families are here during the break.





We walked towards Frontierland so I can see the decorations while walking on over to the HMH. It was quiet in this area since most of the guests were at FL or TL.










We were now in NOS and it was nice to see the Holiday decorations where I was able to see it in the daytime where I have seen it at night on Friday. But I didnt stop in the alley since we were walking on over to the HMH. But I was able to get some pictures while we were walking.





The masks on the poles in NOS are always interesting to look at when we are in NOS. They are all different with colors and decorations on them.















We are almost at the HMH to ride it that morning. When the park opens at 9am, I dont expect the wait time to be less than 5 minutes. DGM and DM were hoping that DD2 wont get too scared of riding the HMH. She did get scared from riding a couple of dark rides during the trip and hope this one doesnt scare her. But from her reaction of the dark rides, it was most likely that she will get scared of riding the HMH. DGM asked DM if she is okay with DD2 going on the HMH and she said that she will cover her eyes during the ride so she wont get scared. 

That will be it for this post and I will have more from DL and our next attraction at the Haunted Mansion Holiday.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Sounds like you got a lot done during EMH.

Love the pictures of AiW.  I'm sure that will be on your hit list again when you get back there soon.

Yes, we should have gotten on Ghost Galaxy together.  Maybe next time.


----------



## Sherry E

My old friends, the mysterious, mystical, mercurial Mardi Gras masks!  I know them well!  You probably remember, *Bret*, that I got in-depth and in detail with my 'mask coverage' last year (in my now-deceased former TR).  I studied each one closely.  

Well, I was kind of surveying the mask landscape in NOS this past week...and I think that some of last year's masks were missing this year.  It seems to be that I saw more poles without masks this time around, whereas last year every pole was covered.  It could be that the strong wind knocked a couple of them out (as it did to one of the helpless reindeer figures outside of the GCH), or it could be that the Enhancement Team just decided to cut down on the number of masks when they removed the crescent moon-headed jester -- and the wreath in which he sat -- who was suspended above NOS.

Did you notice there to be fewer masks this year than last year. or am I imagining it?  I could be imagining it.  It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Sounds like you got a lot done during EMH.
> 
> Love the pictures of AiW.  I'm sure that will be on your hit list again when you get back there soon.
> 
> Yes, we should have gotten on Ghost Galaxy together.  Maybe next time.


We had a fun time during EMH and we did get on a lot of rides that morning. 

Thanks PiO. Definitely if the wait time is not that long as long as you go first thing in the morning.

That would have been great to go on Ghost Galaxy during the September trip. But we all had a great time.





Sherry E said:


> My old friends, the mysterious, mystical, mercurial Mardi Gras masks!  I know them well!  You probably remember, *Bret*, that I got in-depth and in detail with my 'mask coverage' last year (in my now-deceased former TR).  I studied each one closely.
> 
> Well, I was kind of surveying the mask landscape in NOS this past week...and I think that some of last year's masks were missing this year.  It seems to be that I saw more poles without masks this time around, whereas last year every pole was covered.  It could be that the strong wind knocked a couple of them out (as it did to one of the helpless reindeer figures outside of the GCH), or it could be that the Enhancement Team just decided to cut down on the number of masks when they removed the crescent moon-headed jester -- and the wreath in which he sat -- who was suspended above NOS.
> 
> Did you notice there to be fewer masks this year than last year. or am I imagining it?  I could be imagining it.  It wouldn't be the first time.



I remembered quite well that you looked very closely at each Mardi Gras masks at NOS the last couple of years. 

It did feel like there were less masks in NOS this year when compared to the last couple of years. It was sad that DL took out the wreath above NOS with the giant gold Mardi Gras masks. The theme of the mask above NOS does make sense but as we talked about it over the years that the wreath is always above the alley of NOS during the Holiday season.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 23rd, 2013  Part 3*​
On our last update, Magic Morning/Extra Magic Hour was almost at an end and we were able to go on a lot of rides that morning from Snow White Scary Adventures, King Arthur Carousel, Alice in Wonderland, Space Mountain and Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster. DD2 was scared from riding a few of the dark rides and DGM and DM were glad that she was able to go on the rides with us. Now that MM/EMH is over the park is now opened officially and we started to take advantage of the morning at DL. We are now heading on over to New Orleans Square to ride our next ride so lets get back to the trip report. 

After walking through New Orleans Square and I took some pictures of the Mardi Masks on the light poles, our next ride that morning was the Haunted Mansion Holiday. 

It was nice to go on the HMH during the morning time since the wait time was a walk-on that morning where it can take some time to get on the ride later during the day. The FP system was not running during my visit just like back in September. I was surprised that DL isnt using the FP system for the HMH this year while the previous years DL have used the FP system for the HMH. I can understand why they DL doesnt use the FP system for the regular year when the regular version is going but for the Holidays it does get huge line where it could be used. 

I wasnt able to ride it during the September trip since the wait times in the afternoon and nighttime were just too long in the 30 minute wait time so this time I was determine to go on the ride during the this trip. 

DGM and DM were a little concern that DD2 will be scared going on the HMH since she got scared on the dark rides that morning. Maybe this time she will not be scare of going on the HMH. They wanted to go on the ride that morning since they have never rode the HMH version where they have rode the regular version.

When we got to the HMH, the wait time was 5 minutes which is a walk-on. 















DM wanted to get a picture in front of the entrance of the HMH and she asked my DA to be in it with her so they took a picture together.





They left the stroller on the side and we started to go through the queue of the HMH. For some reason, we didnt just walk up to the walkway right by the carriage. But we walked through the queue towards the graveyard which is a surprise since it wasnt busy that morning. But it was nice to go through it to get some pictures since I dont go through that way a lot when I ride the HMH first thing in the morning.





The carriage





It is so nice to walk through the graveyard and I was trailing my group while I was taking pictures.

























A lot of pumpkins on top of the tunnel of the DLRR















We entered the first room to which it goes to the elevators and while we were waiting, there are always Christmas decorations.










We entered the stretching room and waited to go down and see the stretch paintings.

























There is Jack Skellington above the room which is quite new. This is a new addition to the HMH where it showed a giant Jack Skellington face while this new part of the show is using a video projection which is very neat.





DD2 was really crying badly during the scenes.















After the scene was over, we head on out of the stretching room to the portrait room with all the interesting pictures. But that will be on the next post. So stay tune for the ride experience on the HMH.


----------



## PrincessInOz

That's a shame that DD was crying.  I hope she made it through the ride.

Nice pictures from the cemetery.  Cool that you got to walk by and take them.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> That's a shame that DD was crying.  I hope she made it through the ride.
> 
> Nice pictures from the cemetery.  Cool that you got to walk by and take them.



I can understand why she was scared during the stretching room where it got dark and the lightning scene where Jack made an appearance on top of the stretching room. 

It was nice to walk through the cemetery to get some pictures. I was surprised that we didn't just go to the house directly from the queue since there was no one in the queue that morning.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 23rd, 2013  Part 4*​
On the last update, we were all now about to ride the Haunted Mansion Holiday that morning where it didnt took that long to go through the queue. Instead of going to the HM entrance, we went the long way towards the cemetery and it was nice to get some pictures when walking through the queue. When we were in the stretching room, the room was updated with a new projection above the ceiling. It was neat to see a new addition to the ride experience and it just made it even more fun to go on the ride. DD2 was scared in the stretching room and we were all hoping that she will be fine when riding the HMH. Back to the trip report.

After experiencing the new stretching room with the Jack Skellington projection on top of the ceiling, the doors open and now we are in the portrait room with all the pictures that change. During the holidays, it shows characters from the Nightyear Before Christmas.

I didnt have a lot of time to get pictures of the portraits since the group was moving way ahead so I used as much time as I could to take the pictures of the portraits.





I always like this portrait of Jack Skellington in his coffin sled with Zero leading the reindeers.















Sally










We are now approaching the loading area which has a lot of Christmas and Halloween decorations.










DGM, DM, & DD2 went on together in one of the Doom Buggies while my DA and I went on one together. DD2 was scared earlier from the stretching room and now she started to settle down when we passed the portrait room to the loading area.

Now here are my pictures from the Haunted Mansion Holiday ride experience. I used the 17-50mm f/2.8 lens instead of the 35mm f/1.8 lens since I want to get the zoom in and out part of getting pictures. This was the first time using the lens and the Nikon D7100 body on the ride and I was excited to see how the pictures turned out when I got off the ride. The settings on the ride were set at f/2.8 and ISO-6400 which is very high but with little lighting it does make sense for this ride. The speed shutter was set at a lot of different settings.











We stopped right by the hallway which is where Zero is down. They must be getting some handicapped people off the ride so it was a good opportunity to adjust the settings while we were waiting.










We are now in the Madame Leota room with her crystal ball floating in the room.















Now we are in the ballroom which I pay attention to the gingerbread house on the table. The new Ginger-dead house is way bigger and unique this year when you compare to the other years. For the 13th Anniversary of the HMH at Disneyland, the Ginger-dead house has little doors with numbers 1-13. Leading up to the last 13 days, the doors on the house will open to reveal Jack Skellingtons facial expressions. I didnt get to see it in September which was disappointing since I was hoping to see the numbers. During this ride experience, only 11, 12 & 13 were still showing while the other numbers were covered up with different face expressions of Jack. When I go back to the DLR next week, it will be neat to see all the numbers covered up with Jack face.

















The attic with all different Christmas presents





Now we were in the graveyard where it is all white and snow.





There is Santa and Zero.




















When we were approaching the crypt where the Oogie Boogie with the roulette machine is located and I adjusted the setting to match the lighting and when I looked at the pictures at the end of the ride and they were all very dark where I can barely see it. I was really disappointed that I changed the settings to a lower ISO and speed. Next time, I will get the settings right.

We exited the doom buggies and DD2 was scared a little where she didnt cry and DGM and DM were glad that she wasnt that scared during the ride.

Sally thanking Jack and telling the guests to hurry back which is classic during the holiday version of HMH.





We were now back outside of NOS and about to do our next activity. But that will be on the next post so stay tune what we have done next that morning at Disneyland.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Lovely Bret.  Glad to see you're getting the shooting in.  Shame about the Oogie Boogie room; but you'll know what to do next time.

Love the pictures you took inside HM.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Lovely Bret.  Glad to see you're getting the shooting in.  Shame about the Oogie Boogie room; but you'll know what to do next time.
> 
> Love the pictures you took inside HM.



Thank you PiO. The pictures are starting to get better. It was a shame that I didn't get good pictures of the Oogie Boogie scene. But I was able to do that later during the trip in which you will see later on.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 23rd, 2013  Part 5*​
On the last update, we were on the doom buggies at the Haunted Mansion Holiday. It is fun to go on the HMH during the Halloween and Christmas seasons since it is decorated from the movie the Nightmare Before Christmas overlays. It was nice to see the Ginger-dead house in the dining room which is completely different every year and this one was a little more unique out of all of them since they add the Jack Skellington face expressions on it during certain times. I will look forward to seeing it next week when all the faces are covering the numbers. Everyone really enjoyed the ride and DD2 was a good girl that she didnt scared too much during the ride.

We just got off the HMH that morning and now it was time for the part that DGM & DM were looking forward to the most. Breakfast. DM asked me before the trip if we can do a character breakfast for DD2 during the trip and she asked me what place is a good one to have a character breakfast. I was originally going to pick Goofys Kitchen at the Disneyland Hotel but we had to walk all the way over to Downtown Disney and over to the DLH to get to GK. The best one was when we were in DL during Magic Morning/Extra Magic Hours was the Plaza Inn with Minnie and Friends. This was a perfect place to have it since we were in the park that morning and could just walk up. I made a reservation for 10am 60 days in advance so we can enjoy DL the first two hours of the morning and then have breakfast when the parks starts to get busy around that time. This was the first time in two years since I have ate at the Plaza Inn with Minnie and friends for breakfast. The last character breakfast was in early January with my other aunt, her DBF and her DD2. 

So DD2 was put in the stroller and we all head on over to the Plaza Inn to have breakfast with Minnie and Friends. Now you know why DD2 was all dressed up in a Minnie dress that morning since she will be able to meet Minnie and friends at the Plaza Inn.

While we were walking down on MS, DM wanted to get FPs for Indiana Jones Adventure. Since we didnt have used our FP for Space Mountain that morning since DM and I rode it, it would be a good idea to get some FPs and use it later after breakfast.

Adventureland didnt look that busy that morning.





We got the FPs and they didnt start until 10:30am to 11:30am. So when we get out of the Plaza Inn, we could use the FPs.

Just when we left, I had to get some pictures of the decorations of the Jingle Cruise. This is the first time that the Jungle Cruise is decorated for the Holiday season. At first, it was neat to see another attraction at DL all decorated for the Holiday season. Mostly the queue and the boats are all decorated. A while ago, I have read that DL have added some decorations during the ride experience which should be interesting to see when I go back next week. I really wanted to go on the ride since it was only a 10 minute wait but we had breakfast that morning.















We walked all the way to the Main Street Hub and the Plaza Inn was right next to the entrance of Tomorrowland. DGM and DM were excited to have a character breakfast at DL with DD2. My DA didnt seem that too excited while it was nice for me to have breakfast at the Plaza Inn.

When we got to the Plaza Inn, there were quite some people trying to get in for breakfast. Good thing that I made the reservation so we wont have to wait quite a while. 

The menu





We had to pay for 4 adults at $27.99 each and DD2 was free but with my Premium AP discount, the discount price was at $22.39 and with four people with tax is $96.96 which is quite a lot for breakfast. At least the Plaza Inn wasnt expensive as Goofys Kitchen.

When we were about to pay, DGM, DM and DD2 got a picture together with the CM photographer since they have the PhotoPass+ package where they can get as many pictures during the trip.

After that, we head on in for breakfast. Since it is during the holiday season, the Plaza Inn is decorated inside but I didnt get too many pictures since our table was outside instead of inside which I havent done for quite some time. 










We sat outside during our meal which is nice but I would still prefer the inside. I waited at the table while everyone else went to find something to eat.










When everyone got back, I went inside to get my breakfast. There were a lot of choices from sausage, bacon, Mickey waffles, pancakes, potatoes, etc. to choose from. The food was good but not outstanding for the price. But it is to see the characters which is nice. My DA told me that she didnt feel it was worth the price of having breakfast and seeing the characters where we could get half the price of the food. If I had to choose Goofys Kitchen or the Plaza Inn with Minnie and Friends for breakfast, I would choose the Plaza Inn. I loved eating at GK back in January but it depends on which characters are at those restaurants where you will see certain ones. Just like Surfs Up at the Paradise Pier Hotel, Storytellers Café at the Grand California Hotel and Ariels Grotto (where I will have breakfast during the upcoming trip next week). 

Mickey shape waffles.





When I got back, the Fairy Godmother came by to our table and greeted DD2. DD2 also had her autograph book ready so she can get as many autographs from the Disney characters. She was happy to see her and the Fairy Godmother had a nice chat with her and she really liked DD2 Minnie dress where DD2 will get to see Minnie that morning.





Tigger sneak up to DD2 ad covered her face. DD2 got scared of who was touching her. Then she looked at her and was crying a little and Tigger was a little sad that she cried. DD2 and Tigger started to play a little and he signed her book as well.





After Tigger left, Minnie started to make her way to our table. DD2 was so happy to see her come up that she got out of her chair and went straight to her and give her a nice hug. DM was so excited that Minnie came in her Holiday clothes for breakfast. DD2 looked just like Minnie that morning with her dress on. Then Minnie signed her book.










After that, Chip showed up at the table. I was impressed that DD2 knew Chip & Dale as chipmunks.





Then all of a sudden, Dale approached the table and she got out of her chair and went straight to him while leaving Chip behind. Chip and Dale were playing around to see who would win DD2 over. 





Then she asked them to get a picture together and it was an ice one to get both of them together.





They both left and the next character to approach the table was Suzy from Cinderella. It was neat to see Suzy where I have seen her during Fantasmic!. She came up to DD2 and gave her a nice greet.





Pooh made his appearance and signed DD2 book while he was here. 





DGM and DM received their photopass pictures when we got to the Plaza Inn and it turned out really nice. They were glad that they got the PhotoPass+ package so they can get a lot of pictures during the trip.

We stayed at the Plaza Inn until 11pm so we can get our moneys worth of the food and the character meet & greet. My DA still doesnt think that it was worth paying the extra to see the characters and she told me that she wont want to do a character meet & greet for a while. 





We finished eating breakfast at the Plaza Inn and started to do our next activity at DL. DD2 had a great time eating at the Plaza Inn and seeing all the different characters. DGM & DM had a great time and glad that I chose the Plaza Inn as the first character meet & greet restaurant. It was nice for me as well to eat at the Plaza Inn that day and it wont be long for me to eat at the Plaza Inn with Minnie & Friends during the next week trip in which we will be eating there. 

Thats it for this post and I will have more from DL that day.


----------



## ACDSNY

Nice update of Minnie & Friends breakfast, the pics with DD2 and the characters are adorable.


----------



## PrincessInOz

What great pictures of DD2 with the characters.  I love her expressions.


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> Nice update of Minnie & Friends breakfast, the pics with DD2 and the characters are adorable.



Thank you Angela. DD2 was all dressed up really nice for breakfast and her theme matches it perfectly.




PrincessInOz said:


> What great pictures of DD2 with the characters.  I love her expressions.



She had a great time at breakfast.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 23rd, 2013  Part 6*​
On the last update, we just had breakfast at the Plaza Inn with Minnie and Friends. It has been a while since I have ate at Minnie and Friends character breakfast. DD2 had a great time meeting all the different characters from Minnie, Chip, Dale, Tigger, Pooh, etc. The food was nice while it was nothing special but everyone had a great time eating at the Plaza Inn. Now back to the trip report.

After finishing breakfast at the Plaza Inn with Minnie and Friends, we were now back at the Hub in Main Street going on over to our next activity at the park. It was almost 11am and I remember that the Fantasyland Faire has the Royal Theatre which has a show at 11:05am. It was cutting it close and we wont get a close up spot since we are coming at the last second but DM wanted to go on over to the Royal Theatre and see the show since she hasnt seen it yet. For me, I havent seen it yet as well since I have been doing other activities ever since the Fantasyland Faire opened earlier this year. 

We walked on over to the Fantasyland Faire and it wasnt that busy around the Hub.





In front of Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle was the Disneyland Band playing.





When we got to the Fantasyland Faire and over to the Royal Theatre, the show was about to start and we all got some benches to see the show. It was in the middle where one of the columns was in the way but it wasnt that bad. The show that was playing at that time was the Tangled show. There are two different shows which is Tangled and Beauty and the Beast. I was looking forward to seeing one of the two shows. 

My first impressions of seeing this show that day was that it was a very nice storytelling show of Rapunzel or Belle with the help of Renaissance Vaudevillains, Mr. Smythe and Mr. Jones. 


























DD2 was so excited to see Rapunzel during the show that she wanted to see it again. But DM told her that we will see it later during the trip. I have heard that when my DA and I left on Monday the 25th, they went back to the Royal Theatre to watch the show but this time they got to see the Beauty and the Beast show which made her happy.

After the show was over, DD2 got a little grumpy that afternoon. DM thinks that it is almost time for them to go back to the room at the GCH to take a nap. We got up early this morning to take advantage of Magic Morning/Extra Magic Morning at DL which opened at 8am instead of 7am when DL opens at 8am to 12am. 

Since we did a lot of activities at DL, it was time to head on over to the other park at Disney California Adventure so we can see the holiday decorations. I wasnt able to in DCA on Friday since I was in DL getting a lot of the holiday decoration pictures. DGM, DM and DD2 were in the park on Friday when they got to SoCal. Since the GCH connects to DCA, they could use that entrance to go back to the room. We can use that time to walk around to see the decorations.

So we all started to walk on out of DL and head on over to DCA.





The Fire Department looks very nice during the Holiday season where you can see the Christmas tree in the window where originally the lamp is all light up. But for the Christmas season, the tree is in the window instead of the lamp.





A look at the stuff Disney character during the holiday season.





We exited DL and now back at the Esplanade and over to DCA. Luckily it wasnt that busy at DCA where DL had a longer line to get in than DCA.





It is so amazing to see Buena Vista Street during the Christmas season which is the 2nd year of holiday season when it debut last year. The decorations mostly look the same as last year which wasnt a downer for me but at least the DLR didnt cut back on the decorations in BVS.





The BVS Christmas tree which is the tallest at DCA looks amazing





We now head on down towards Hollywood Land to look at more of the decorations. 





Hollywood Land looks way more decorated this year than the previous years which they dont have too much decorations ever since the nighttime events like Glow Fest, Electronica, and Mad T Party. The poles had the candy cane color garlands which is nice. The buildings had wreaths and garlands. This was very nice to see Hollywood Land with more decorations this year.










Close to the end of Hollywood Land was the Monsters University meet & greet area. Sullivan wasnt there at this time.





Also new this year was Santa in his sled with his reindeers at the end of Hollywood Land. It was neat to see Santa and his reindeers in the background right next to the Hyperion Theater.





There is another Christmas tree for the tree quest





We walked towards the backside of Hollywood Land where we walked all the way to A Bugs Land





When we got to ABL, it was all decorated with the giants Christmas lights as well as the giant ornaments. It is so nice to see both decorations during the holiday season.










The giant Christmas ornaments





We didnt stay too long in ABL since DGM, DM and DD2 were about to go back to the GCH to take a nap. They followed us a long in DCA so we can see all the different holiday decorations and see if any of the good rides at DCA didnt have wait long wait times. But for most of the day, they were all quite long. 

We were now leaving ABL and seeing the front entrance which is all decorated for the Christmas season. The front entrance is a little bit different from years past which is quite new. The string of Christmas lights are up on the entrance like every other year but this time they added the Candy Cane pole along with a Santa holder on top of the pencil.










After that, we walked on out of ABL and over to our next land. That will be told on the next update.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 23rd, 2013  Part 7*​
We just walked passed by A Bugs Land and now close to the entrance of Cars Land. It is so amazing to see Cars Land when I am at Disney California Adventure but with the Holiday decorations up, it is even more amazing. This is the second year since Cars Land opened in 2012 and also the second year with its holiday overlay. I didnt spend my first day at DCA with Buena Vista Street and CL with the Holiday decorations since I wanted to get some pictures of Jingle Jangle Jaboree, Mickeys Toontown, etc. at DL. 

DGM, DM and DD2 came with us to CL until they head back to the room at the GCH which they are staying at. It was nice that they get to stay at the GCH during our trip.

When we approached the entrance of CL, the first thing we see is the Snow Car.










Fillmores Taste-In Fuel sign with the garlands





Maters Junkyard Jamboree with the Santa hat and garlands










We went into some of the stores like Sarges Surplus Hut which had Cars toys. This was interesting was the Cars Tail Light glow necklaces.





We went inside and it was all decorated.





I love seeing those Christmas trees inside the store which are unique.





The sandbag trees are very interesting and the one with the horn on top of the sandbag tree is very neat





They had the Snow Car ornaments





After looking around Sarges Surplus Hut, we head on back outside and it was a little busy around the center of Cars Land.





DGM & DM were thinking of taking DD2 over the meet & greet area right in front of the Cozy Cone Motel to see Mater with his Santa hat but the queue was all the way to the street that they will want to do it another time.

The Cozy Cone Christmas tree at the Cozy Cone Motel.





I head on over to the Cozy Cone Motel area to look at the decorations. This years decorations on the Cozy Cone Motel is a little different from last years. This years there were garlands from the top of the Cozy Cones with Cone decorations which there wasnt any last year. So it was nice that there was some new decorations at CL.










I went on over to the lobby of the Cozy Cone Motel to see the Gingerbread house of the Cozy Cone Motel. It is so nice to see the gingerbread of the Cozy Cone Motel in the lobby.





After looking at the Cozy Cone Motel, we head on over to the Radiator Springs Curios store which had all kind of holiday merchandise.










There were a lot of Cars Christmas merchandise.















Mater ornament





McQueen ornament





After looking at the Cars Christmas merchandise at the RS Curios store, we were back outside and saw that Red was out on the streets to meet the guests.





Be back with more from Cars Land during the Holiday season.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 23rd, 2013  Part 8*​
While we were walking around Cars Land to look at all the different decorations and merchandise, we look at Flos V8 Café. DGM and DM were thinking of eating at Flos V8 during the trip but I have experience of eating at Flos V8 Café and the food is okay but not that outstanding where I got to go back and eat there again. They will think about eating at this restaurant during the trip and they told us that they didnt eat at Flos V8 Cafe.






Motor Oil Can tree





Next we head on over to Ramones House of Body Art. This year, there was a light tree on top of the building which Ramones House of Body Art didnt have last year which it still has its garlands.





We went inside to look at the merchandise and most of the merchandise is the same during the other times of the year when you visit Cars Land. Most of the Christmas merchandise is in the Curios store and Sarges Surplus Hut. 















After looking around Ramones, we went to the front entrance of Radiator Springs Racers to see what the wait time was like. And with no surprised that the wait time to get on the ride is 120 minutes at 12:15pm.





We didnt even bother going on RSR since there was no way we would wait 2 hours to get on that ride where we could go on it later during the trip.

DGM & DM told us that it was time that they went back to the GCH to give DD2 a nap since she was a little crabby. It was a good time for us to do some things before we meet up with them later that day. We thought about going back to our room to rest up. I was planning on going to Downtown Disney and the Disneyland Resort Hotels to look at the decorations. I asked my DA if she wanted to go back to the room and rest up until we head back to DL in the afternoon for a special lunch. She told me that she will stay with me until it is lunch time. 

Since DGM, DM and DD2 were heading back to the GCH, we went with them straight to the GCH until they went back to their room. It was a good opportunity to see the Christmas decorations. I have heard that the Christmas tree in the GCH was up before my trip. I was kind of surprised to hear that the tree was up in the lobby before Thanksgiving day. In the past where I have been going to the DLR in November, the tree is not up during the first weekend of the Holiday season and only up on Thanksgiving Day. But this time since we are in the last weekend of November, the tree is up and I cant wait to see it.

We all walked on out of DCA and to the GCH. But I had to get some pictures of the Christmas decorations before we left DCA.










Luigis tire Christmas tree










Maters tire Christmas tree





We walked all the way to Grizzly Peak land where the entrance/exit to the GCH is located. It took a while to walk since DGM & DM had to leave the stroller right at the entrance to the GCH. When they left the stroller, we walked in the GCH and they went straight to their room while my DA and I walked around to look at the decorations. 

But first, my DA and I went in the Grand California Gift shop to look for the Mickey Macadamia Nut Cluster for my friend that she asked me to get. I know that it was a long shot but it was worth the try and maybe one of these stores has it. 

I did get some pictures of the merchandise in the gift shop. Most of the Christmas merchandise is the same when we looked at all the other stores around the DLR.















There is a tree that I can cross out in the GCH.





We head on over to the lobby and it was so nice to see the decorations in the GCH during this trip. I havent been able to see the Christmas decorations in the GCH during my November trips these last few years since I have been going before Thanksgiving break. It feel so magical to see the GCH with the Christmas tree in the lobby along with the wreath, presents and garlands.










Christmas presents right by the piano





The Christmas tree is so amazing















When we looked at the Christmas decorations in the lobby of the GCH, we head straight on out of the hotel and to Downtown Disney which is our next place to go. 

We left the GCH and in DTD where it is decorated with Christmas lights, wreaths and garlands. Before we head on down to the other side of DTD, we head straight on over to the World of Disney store to look and find the Mickey Macadamia Nut Clusters. This is one of the stores that I was hoping to find the treat. The other one was the Marcelines Confectionary store in DTD. We werent planning on buying any stuff that day since we had other days to shop but it was nice to look around and see what is good to get before we left during the trip.

That will be it for this post and stay tune for more from the World of Disney store in DTD.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures from Carsland and the GCH.  I never noticed the tree topper there and we were just there.  

First day back to work from vacation.  It was nice to see your posts to get a little Disney Christmas.

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Great pictures from Carsland and the GCH.  I never noticed the tree topper there and we were just there.
> 
> First day back to work from vacation.  It was nice to see your posts to get a little Disney Christmas.
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. The tree toppers are very nice to see when i look at a Christmas tree. 

I'm glad that you and your family got back safely and that you had an amazing time during your trip. I got to read your updated posts on the Christmas Superthread and excited that you got to do a lot during your trip. I knew every time you and your family were in DCA that you would ride TSMM every time you had the chance.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 23rd, 2013  Part 9*​
When my DA and I were finished looking around the GCH at all the different Holiday decorations, we head on out and into Downtown Disney. We head on over to the World of Disney store to look for the Mickey Macadamia Nut Clusters. We may get lucky for we havent had much luck at DL or any of the other stores so maybe this time we would get lucky. 

My DA wanted to look at some of the stuff that the WoD had so she can buy for the family and work colleagues. She doesnt do a lot of shopping like me when we are at the DLR during our trips but she wanted to get something unique at the store.

When we were in the WoD store, we went straight to the candy area where all the treats are located. When we looked for the Macadamia Nut Clusters, they didnt have it and we asked the CMs about it and told us that we should check out the Marcelines Confectionary store in DTD. I was surprised that the WoD didnt have the Macadamia Nut Clusters and the Marcelines Confectionary store is the last place to look for it in DTD unless DCA Candy Palace had it along with Poohs Corner in DL.

After looking around for the macadamia nut clusters, we both browsed around the WoD store to look at what kind of interesting stuff they had that we had to buy. 

There were a lot of Frozen merchandise in the toy section to promote the new movie. Sven and Olaf stuff toys.





There wasnt too much of the Christmas merchandise in the toy section so we head on over to the other side of the WoD store which had the cloths and Christmas merchandise. So it was time to look around for any interesting Christmas merchandise and trees. 





There was a lot of choices of Christmas merchandise from toys, ornaments, clothing, candy, Mickey Santa hat, etc. 























































Eeyore with his Christmas hat





I really like the Mickey Santa Hat with the Mickey gloves with it.















There was a lot of choices to buy at the WoD store which I wanted a few items. But we didnt have time to buy them that day since we were going to be in the park for most of the day. Mostly, I take a break during the mid afternoon but we had something very special to do that day in the afternoon where we didnt have time to go back and rest up. 

My DA had some trouble of what to buy in the WoD store, but she did got an idea of what to get later on during the trip for Christmas presents. I on the other hand wanted to buy something later during the trip that I had to reframe myself from buying it right now which doesnt happen too often. 

So we left the WoD store and were back in DTD to head on over to see more Christmas decorations. So stay tune for the next update.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I'm sitting here salivating at the Christmas merchandise.  I'm sure that's a very bad thing to do.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mvf-m11c

It won't be too long until my upcoming trip to DL on December 26th to the 29th. 



PrincessInOz said:


> I'm sitting here salivating at the Christmas merchandise.  I'm sure that's a very bad thing to do.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Looking at all the Christmas merchandise can be intimidating where I want this and that.

Thank you PiO.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 23rd, 2013  Part 10*​
Just when we finished looking around the World of Disney store, we started to walk down in Downtown Disney to look at some of the other Christmas decorations. It is so nice to walk down DTD and look at all the different Christmas decorations. Since we had some downtime that afternoon when DGM, DM and DD2 are taking a nap in their room at the GCH, my DA and I went around DTD to look at the decorations.

When we were walking in DTD, we stopped at the Marcelines Confectionery store to see if they had the Mickey macadamia nut clusters which is the store that the CMs that recommend that we check out to see if they had it or not. I was bummed that most of the stores at the DLR didnt have the Mickey macadamia nut clusters in the store which I checked online before the trip that they did have it in stock. Maybe since it was during the holiday season, they took it out of the inventory to make way for the Christmas treats instead. I had a feeling that was the main reason they didnt have the macadamia nut clusters. But in any case, I was still determine to find it until I went to every main treat store at the DLR to find it. 

Over at the Marcelines Confectionery store, we walked in and got in line to ask the CMs if they do have the Mickey macadamia nut clusters. Just like everywhere else, they told us that they dont have any in stock. We asked if they are going to have any during our time and told us that they havent made macadamia nut cluster for a while. It was sad that they didnt have them and if they dont have them, then the whole resort is not selling them. It tough not to find an item that it is popular during the regular season and isnt available during my trip.

I was still able to get some pictures inside the store when we were waiting in-line.

Another Christmas tree for the tree quest.





Those are nice salt and pepper shakers of Mickey and Minnie





Just like the other stores that they are selling exclusive Christmas treats




















I got one of those Tigger tails treats that looks like a Christmas tree. I have never got a Tigger tail and it was nice. I have read from other DISer TRs that everyone really likes and it was very nice. I shared it with my DA.

We left the store and I had to look through the window of the Marcelines Confectionery to see all Candy apples that the CMs were working on. They are really are amazing to look at.





We walked down DTD to look at all the different stores that had Christmas decorations.





The next store that we walked in was the WonderGround Gallery store which had the latest inspired Disney art work. I have bought art work at the store in the past and they are always neat to look at. They were also decorated during the Christmas season with white trees right next to the entrance.





When we left the store, we were close to the AMC Movie Theatre and there were a lot of Frozen banners to promote the new movie that will debut in a few days during our visit which is on Thanksgiving Day.





Just right by the AMC Movie Theatre, there was a sled and Christmas trees which is a meet & greet area for Santa which is neat.










We were now entering the Disney Winter Village which started last year in Downtown Disney as a Holiday theme area. This year is a little bit different from last year where it is better theme with shops and Olafs Frozen Ice Rink.





This time the theme it is way better than last year where there were actual store shacks to buy Christmas merchandise. Last year, there were some areas that sold merchandise like the crate types and the theming was not that great. 















It was so nice to see a Christmas tree in Downtown Disney where last year it wasnt up since the ice rink took the spot. This year, they put the tree in the center of the rice rink which is a perfect place to put it. This years ice rink doesnt have a roof like last years but I do like it without the roof and the string of lights make it nice to ice skate at night.





Olafs Frozen Ice Rink sign with Olaf in the background.





There were a lot of interesting shacks that sold Christmas merchandise.





Olafs Frozen Ice Rink wasnt opened during my visit.





We went around the other side of Olafs Frozen Ice Rink to see the decorations.










Right at the ESPN Zone which is my favorite restaurant as well as my DA and it was neat to see that the ESPN Zone is getting into the Christmas season with a sport Christmas wreath.





After looking around the Winter Village in DTD and we had some time to kill until we head on back to DL, we went on over to the Disneyland Hotel. It has been a long time since I have been to the DLH and see the Christmas decorations.





So we head on over to the DLH to see the decorations. That will be on the next update on my trip report.


----------



## kmedina

I loved the Christmas marshmallow. We got them on the holiday tour, and they were quite good. I have to say that I also finally tried a Tigger tail for the first time last trip. It was beyond good.  Because if is a little sweet, I probably would not get it every time whereas the Christmas one was a little minty, thus not overly sweet. 

I have been talking to Crap about missing Olaf's Ice Rink and the lighting of the castle and IASW. He agrees we need to see it, so we are taking a quick trip down there on 01/04/14. We are only staying one night) looks like the APs have been a great investment). 

I love all of the Christmas stuff. Hopefully, there is still a good selection when we get there. I need a new tree topper.  Our Minnie keeps falling down. She breaks her nose half the time she falls too.  I never really cared for the color of her dress anyway, so I am hoping to find one that suits our theme better.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I loved the Christmas marshmallow. We got them on the holiday tour, and they were quite good. I have to say that I also finally tried a Tigger tail for the first time last trip. It was beyond good.  Because if is a little sweet, I probably would not get it every time whereas the Christmas one was a little minty, thus not overly sweet.
> 
> I have been talking to Crap about missing Olaf's Ice Rink and the lighting of the castle and IASW. He agrees we need to see it, so we are taking a quick trip down there on 01/04/14. We are only staying one night) looks like the APs have been a great investment).
> 
> I love all of the Christmas stuff. Hopefully, there is still a good selection when we get there. I need a new tree topper.  Our Minnie keeps falling down. She breaks her nose half the time she falls too.  I never really cared for the color of her dress anyway, so I am hoping to find one that suits our theme better.



That was nice to hear that you had the Christmas marshmallow during your holiday tour. It was my first time having a Tigger tail during this trip in which the treats finally got to me and I wanted to try one. And it was good. I had to get that since the DLR didn't have the Peppermint Ice Cream which was a disappointment that the DLR didn't get the tub size from Dreyer's Ice Cream company for the Peppermint. This was a disappointment that the DLR didn't get the Peppermint Ice Cream.

That is awesome news to hear that you will be making a quick trip back to the DLR in early January. You will have fun seeing Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink, Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle lighting and IASWH clock show which are things you got to do when you are the DLR during the Holiday season. That's what great about having AP's so you can make quick trips. You have a shorter drive then me where I have to drive 7 hours where you are close to 4 hours which is not a long drive. You and your family have a great quick trip. I can't wait to leave in a couple of days to my trip back to DL during the Holiday season and the massive crowds.

Hope you are able to find a new tree topper when you go back to the DLR.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 23rd, 2013  Part 11*​
When we left Downtown Disney after looking around Disney Winter Village, my DA and I head on over to the Disneyland Hotel. It has been a long time since I have been to the DLH during the holiday season. After seeing the Christmas decorations at the Grand California Hotel lobby, it would be nice to look around the DLH to see if there are any. 

We walked around and head in the direction towards the Fantasyland Tower at the DLH. Since the Fantasia shop which is where we went, it was a good opportunity to look at some of the Christmas decorations inside the store and maybe some decorations inside the lobby area.

Christmas tree inside the Fantasia shop










We walked by the Fantasia shop so we can look at Goofys Kitchen and then we head on over to the Fantasia shop.





First, we didnt go inside the Fantasia shop but we did go the side entrance into the Fantasyland tower. When e got in, there were a lot of Christmas decorations. In one area of the tower was a meet & greet area on the side with a sled and a lot of Christmas decorations.





After seeing the meet & greet area, we were right by the Fantasia shop and there were Christmas trees right by the entrance. We saw something very interesting next to the lobby entrance.





There is another Christmas tree in the lobby area.





When you enter the lobby of the Fantasyland Theater is a giant gingerbread castle of Sleeping Beauty with Mickey and Minnie gingerbread. That is one of the coolest Christmas decorations I have seen at the DLR this year during the holiday season in which it really looks like Sleeping Beauty Castle. It wasnt actual gingerbread but a display that looks like gingerbread.










After looking around at the lobby of the DLH, my DA and I head on over to the Fantasia shop in the Fantasyland Tower to find any interesting merchandise. Most of the merchandise were the same as the World of Disney store and we actually bought some items when we were at the store since the CMs helped us a lot. I bought a few Disneyland Christmas pins when we were at the store along with my DA.





Then, we started to leave the DLH and we head on back to Downtown Disney. Since our special activity was going to happen in a few hours, it was time that we head on back to DL and get there on time.










When we were in Downtown Disney and heading on back to DL, it was easier to take the Disneyland Monorail while we were in the area since it would be a faster way to get to the park. So we head on over to the Downtown Disney station to ride the Disneyland Monorail.





We were now in the DTD Monorail station waiting to go on my favorite ride at the DLR. I havent rode the Monorail the last two trips since June with the D23 Expo in August and the DISMeet with PiO & franandaj. So this time, I was determine to go on it before we left during the trip. 

We didnt wait too long until Monorail Mark VII Orange approached the station.










Just when they were letting the guests waiting to get on the monorail, we asked if we can sit in the back and they told us that they arent allowing anyone to ride in the back. I was so surprised that the CMs were not letting anyone ride in the back. For most of the trip when I was looking at the Monorails and at the back, I didnt see anyone rode in the back. I was wondering why the CMs arent allowing anyone to ride in the back. So we had to ride in the 5th car of Monorail VII Orange. I will always enjoy riding the monorail from any car or view.

Now we are on our way back to DL that afternoon. Here are some pictures from the DTD Monorail station to the Tomorrowland Monorail station.




















The Ward Kimball Engine #5 with the Excursion car set was heading towards the Tomorrowland station.





Back at Tomorrowland





When we got off the DLRR, we head on over towards the Tomorrowland Railroad station to ride the Disneyland Railroad. That was another ride that I didnt go on during the last trip in September and it was nice to go on it that day before we had our special activity that day.

Walking down the stairs and we can see the Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage Lagoon along with Matterhorn Mountain.





We walked on over to the Tomorrowland Railroad station to ride the DLRR. The DLRR is one of my favorite rides at the DLR along with the monorail. 

It only took 5 minutes to wait for the train to come and the one that approached the station was the Ernest S. Marsh Engine #4 with Holiday 2 car set which is the cattle car set and the caboose. I havent seen the Ernest S. Marsh for quite some time since I have seen the other four engines on the track during this year. So it was nice to ride the train had the Ernest S. Marsh.





We are now riding the DLRR and about to enter the Grand Canyon and Primeval World dioramas. Thats why I love the DLRR over the one in the MK where it has the Grand Canyon and Primeval World dioramas.

That will be it for this post and I will have more from the Disneyland Railroad.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 23rd, 2013  Part 12*​
We were now riding the Disneyland Railroad to the Main Street station. But first, we went through the tunnel going through the Grand Canyon and Primeval World diorama. It is so nice to go through the diorama when riding the DLRR. 

Grand Canyon diorama with the animals. 










Now the Primeval World diorama with the dinosaurs. Some of the photos were not that good since I didnt set the settings right on the camera. 















We were now out of the tunnel and heading towards the Main Street station. We decided not to get off at Main Street since our destination was to get off at the New Orleans station. 





The train stayed for about 5 minutes and we are on our way to New Orleans station as our next stop.





We rode the train towards the NOS station which is our stop. While we were in the area and waited until it was time for our special activity, we walked around NOS to get any pictures of the Christmas decorations from the Mardi Gras masks, Christmas trees, garlands, wreaths, etc. It was neat to go around NOS to look at the decoration during the holiday season. 

I went around looking at the Mardi Gras masks on the poles around NOS. It felt that the Mardi Gras masks around NOS have been cut down this year where there were certain areas around NOS that didnt have the masks from the past years.















Even the second level of the buildings of NOS are decorated very nicely.










The balcony of the Dream Suites





Another look at the giant gold Mardi Gras masks above the alley of NOS which used to be a Christmas wreath. The string of lights were still up again which is up these last couple of years. 





We walked down the alley of NOS to look for all the different Christmas decorations.










Wreath right by Café Orleans restaurant










When we were right by the entrance to the Court of Angels, it was all closed off as it is now being converted as the new Club 33 entrance. I was so sad to hear that the Court of Angels is going to be the new entrance to Club 33. I was lucky to be able to see the Court of Angels during the September trip.





Another Mardi Gras masks in the alley of NOS




















It is almost time for our special event during our holiday trip. This was going to be the highlight of the trip over the holiday season in which this will be our first time doing and we were both excited. This is one of the things that I have never done at the DLR even through all the years that we have been going. So this was a real treat.

You will find out on the next post which is my favorite during the whole trip report.


----------



## kmedina

I liked the decorations at DLH too.  We visited Santa our first night there. Hopefully, there is some proof as I cannot find the PhotoPass card. 

Xander likes to ride the monorail, so he made us do it in October. We have not ridden the DLRR in a long time. You're making me want to visit it soon. 

Thanks.  I am really looking forward to our trip. 

I am excited for your trip tomorrow. Have a great time. 

Way to leave us in suspense!  Cannot wait to read about your surprise. 

I wrote more but the system timed out and erased my message. Good night.


----------



## franandaj

Wow!  I was so far behind, it took me forever to get caught up.  I'm glad you're at DL now because it gave me some time to catch up on your posts.

It's too bad you DA didn't care for the Minnie's breakfast, it sounded great to me and the characters were awesome!  I hope that someday we can relax and just enjoy going out to the park and not having so much going on that we hardly use our APs!  I would love to stroll around like you do taking in all the sights and sounds and noticing the decorations.  We are usually on such a time frame that I have to hurry here and there and don't get to enjoy the park as much as I would like!


----------



## PrincessInOz

I seem to have missed a couple of updates as well!

Loving all the Christmas decorations and trees.  Great pictures.  
Looking forward to the next update.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thank you Kim, Alison and PiO.  I'll get back to your posts later on when I get back or when I have time during the trip. I got back and about to go to bed but I will do a quick update for today along with some pictures from these first two days.

Just got back from DCA today and boy it was crowded today. The weather was nice which was in the high 70s and high 40s tonight. We were able to go on RSR today thanks to the FP or we would have to wait for 2+ hours through the standby queue. The wait times on average for the big rides were in the 40-60 minute wait time. We got to see World of Color Winter Dreams and see Aladdin the Musical. The only rides that we went on all day today was RSR, the Little Mermaid ride, MFWoD and Luigi's Flying Tires. We got to have breakfast at Ariel's Grotto and the food was nice. We ate at Tony Roma's offsite. But we did spent a lot of time going around the stores at DCA.

This was from Thursday when we got to the DLR and heading into DL that night looked crowded.





DL this morning just before 8am. 










World of Color Winter Dreams from tonight during the 8:45pm show










Breakfast from Ariel's Grotto




















A new treat that I didn't see last month










Tortilla Jo's from last night which we had dinner




















I will write more and show more pictures from the trip.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice picture of Olaf!

That treat looks great.  Is that M&Ms with apple?  YUM!  
Nice looking food from Ariel's.


Enjoy your day tomorrow.


----------



## tksbaskets

Breakfast at Ariel's Grotto looked good.  Looking forward to the best part of your trip (although it all looks fun up till now)

TK


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret --*

I love Tony Roma's!  Do they still make that onion loaf, or whatever it was called?  Delicious!

That apple/treat was at DLR last month, and last year too.  Maybe there were not any fresh batches of them out on display when you looked in November and that's why you didn't see it?

The Ariel's Grotto breakfast looks much better than I would expect and I would almost be tempted to eat there if not for the fact that I have no desire to do a Princess-only meal!

Thank you for posting the photos of the tree and inside decor at Tortilla Jo's!  I was excited to see it because it is something I have not seen in the past.  I walked past TJ's a couple of weeks ago and almost went inside to check out the tree but didn't.  

I know there was at least one interesting tree inside Jazz Kitchen as well, and Catal had a tree.  I began wondering if those trees had been there every year, or if Disney kind of 'nudged' the businesses in DTD to decorate more this year to make DTD more festive.  I don't think I have ever seen the Catal tree before this year, so that's what got me wondering.  If ESPN Zone could put up some wreaths, I can see the other businesses getting on board with decorating too.  Everything seemed a lot more festive and holiday-ish in DTD this year.

Now I wonder if I might have missed a tree in Naples?  Surely Naples must have one.

Anyway, my browser crashed the last time I tried to get in here and comment but I am trying to hang in here and patiently wait for the big reveal of your special activity in November (gee...wonder what it could be?)...because I wanted to make a specific comment on it, and ask a question, and I can't do that until you reveal the surprise to the other readers!

Have a fun time at DLR, Bret!  I hope the crowds are not too unbearable for you.


----------



## mvf-m11c

It is very nice to be back after this past weekend in SoCal and in San Francisco yesterday. I will get back to the November trip report when I talk about my trip in December. I got to go back and answer some posts that I have missed since I have left last week.




kmedina said:


> I liked the decorations at DLH too.  We visited Santa our first night there. Hopefully, there is some proof as I cannot find the PhotoPass card.
> 
> Xander likes to ride the monorail, so he made us do it in October. We have not ridden the DLRR in a long time. You're making me want to visit it soon.
> 
> Thanks.  I am really looking forward to our trip.
> 
> I am excited for your trip tomorrow. Have a great time.
> 
> Way to leave us in suspense!  Cannot wait to read about your surprise.
> 
> I wrote more but the system timed out and erased my message. Good night.



That was great that you were able to visit Santa at the DLH at the meet & greet. Hope you are able to find your PhotoPass card.

I love the monorail and it is my must do every time I am at the DLR. It was nice to be able to ride it last month and this past trip. You should ride the DLRR which is a fun ride to go on and it is a nice way to get from one land to another.

We had a great time and I will write up a quick one of what we have done. I still have to finish the D23 Expo and November trip so the December trip report might not happen.

You will love the surprised event that we did that day when I update my trip report.




franandaj said:


> Wow!  I was so far behind, it took me forever to get caught up.  I'm glad you're at DL now because it gave me some time to catch up on your posts.
> 
> It's too bad you DA didn't care for the Minnie's breakfast, it sounded great to me and the characters were awesome!  I hope that someday we can relax and just enjoy going out to the park and not having so much going on that we hardly use our APs!  I would love to stroll around like you do taking in all the sights and sounds and noticing the decorations.  We are usually on such a time frame that I have to hurry here and there and don't get to enjoy the park as much as I would like!



Nice to hear that you are all caught back up on my trip report after being away in SoCal and SF these last few days. The weather in SoCal was great where I wore shorts and shirt in the morning to the afternoon then later on I wore long pants which is great in December. The crowds were insane this trip at DL where DCA was not as bad as I have thought where some rides were in the 30+.

My DA doesnt like to do character M&G where it is a little more than she is willing to pay. She only did the character meals is that her friend and family were here with us. I have enjoyed the character meals during the November trip as well as this past weekend trip. You and Fran should spend some time at the DLR and enjoy yourself where I would do that if I lived in SoCal. I would go to the DLR at night and enjoy walking around the DLR and taking pictures of anything interesting to see. 



PrincessInOz said:


> I seem to have missed a couple of updates as well!
> 
> Loving all the Christmas decorations and trees.  Great pictures.
> Looking forward to the next update.



Glad that you are all caught back up on my trip report PiO. 

It is so fun to look at the Christmas decorations at the DLR. I also have enjoyed going around WDW during the Holiday season but the DLR will always be my favorite resort to visit during any season.




PrincessInOz said:


> Nice picture of Olaf!
> 
> That treat looks great.  Is that M&Ms with apple?  YUM!
> Nice looking food from Ariel's.
> 
> Enjoy your day tomorrow.



Olaf at the Frozen M&G is a great place for him to be in FL.

The apple treat with M&Ms looks very nice. 

The food at AG during breakfast time was a little better than I have expected. Eating at AG during breakfast is not cheap at $32.99 a person without the AP discount. We did save quite some money on the AP discount. 



tksbaskets said:


> Breakfast at Ariel's Grotto looked good.  Looking forward to the best part of your trip (although it all looks fun up till now)
> 
> TK



The food at AG was good and it will be a long time for me to eat there again. You will be surprised during the November trip. The December trip was fun and it was crazy with the crowds where it has been a long time since I have been at the DLR with a lot of people.



Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> I love Tony Roma's!  Do they still make that onion loaf, or whatever it was called?  Delicious!
> 
> That apple/treat was at DLR last month, and last year too.  Maybe there were not any fresh batches of them out on display when you looked in November and that's why you didn't see it?
> 
> The Ariel's Grotto breakfast looks much better than I would expect and I would almost be tempted to eat there if not for the fact that I have no desire to do a Princess-only meal!
> 
> Thank you for posting the photos of the tree and inside decor at Tortilla Jo's!  I was excited to see it because it is something I have not seen in the past.  I walked past TJ's a couple of weeks ago and almost went inside to check out the tree but didn't.
> 
> I know there was at least one interesting tree inside Jazz Kitchen as well, and Catal had a tree.  I began wondering if those trees had been there every year, or if Disney kind of 'nudged' the businesses in DTD to decorate more this year to make DTD more festive.  I don't think I have ever seen the Catal tree before this year, so that's what got me wondering.  If ESPN Zone could put up some wreaths, I can see the other businesses getting on board with decorating too.  Everything seemed a lot more festive and holiday-ish in DTD this year.
> 
> Now I wonder if I might have missed a tree in Naples?  Surely Naples must have one.
> 
> Anyway, my browser crashed the last time I tried to get in here and comment but I am trying to hang in here and patiently wait for the big reveal of your special activity in November (gee...wonder what it could be?)...because I wanted to make a specific comment on it, and ask a question, and I can't do that until you reveal the surprise to the other readers!
> 
> Have a fun time at DLR, Bret!  I hope the crowds are not too unbearable for you.



It was nice to eat at Tony Romas during the trip which is not too far from our hotel. Tony Romas did have the Onion Loaf on the menu when we ate that night. We stayed at the Desert Inn & Suites during this trip since we had more people with us and needed more beds. It has been awhile since I have stayed at a different hotel not named Best Western. 

Here are some pictures from Tony Roma's on Friday night during our trip.




















I believe you are right that the apple/treat wasnt out in the displays in November during my trip and all of a sudden are there during this past weekend.

I completely agree that the food at AG was a lot better than I would have expected. It was nice that the food was good during the trip and it was worth it. If I wanted to do it again in the future, one time is enough for me. 

Your welcome. It was nice that TJ had the Christmas decorations still up during our visit and it was my first time in a long time since I have at TJ.

This year, DTD has way more decorations then the previous years. Like Winter Village where the theming was way better with the merchandise shacks. It was so neat to see Christmas wreaths at the ESPN Zone on the outside where I dont see any in the past. I dont eat at too many different restaurants in DTD and it will be a good idea when stopping in the restaurants to see if there are any decorations. 

I would say the same thing that Naples should have one as well.

I would say that you know the surprise for that afternoon and it wont be too long until I reveal it when I start to upload the photos and write it up.

The trip was not as bad as I have thought when I read and see those pictures from years past during Christmas break. Experiencing for the first time was good and I might not want to do it again in the near future unless someone in my family or friends that want to go to the DLR and cant go except during that time and I will have no problem with it since I have experienced it. The lines were long as expected where RSR was as high as 3 hours and we were able to do some of the activities that I had planned while some didnt happen.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Happy New Year everyone. 

This is a quick update from this past weekend trip. I wont be writing up a full trip report since I am still working on my D23 Expo trip report as well as the November trip report.

*Day 1  December 26th, 2013*​
It was the day after Christmas where I was heading back to the Disneyland Resort during the busiest time of the year which is after Christmas to New Years. I mostly never go during this time of the year since most of the schools are out on Christmas break and draw high crowds. But this trip is all about my aunt (not my DA that went with me last month but my dads sister) her friend from Texas which will be called Silv and her daughter MP. This will be Silv and MP first time in SoCal and visit the DLR which is a real treat for them. Also my cousin (my aunt son) C is also coming along with us during the trip. 

Since Silv and MP are coming from Texas, we plan on picking them up in LAX since it was cheaper for them to arrive in LAX than in Sacramento. That was the best way so we can meet up with them in LA and drive to Anaheim. When we left on Sunday the 29th, we will be taking Silv and MP back with us to Sacramento and they will fly out of Sacramento back to Texas. They just went back today this afternoon and they had a great time with us for the 6 days they have been in California.

It was nice that we are all having a fun trip together and even though we are going during the busiest time of the year to visit the DLR, that wouldnt stop us from having a great time. Not only we are going to the DLR, we also went to Universal Studios Hollywood which is my first time in years back in the mid 90s. So it was going to be two places that we are going instead of one.

For our transportation, we rented a 2013 Dodge Grand Caravan since we had 5 people in our group and our cars that we have could not carry that much stuff. It was a good thing that we rented the Caravan during the trip since we can carry more things and it was an easy vehicle to use.


My aunt, C and I left Sacramento on Thursday morning at 7am and we head on down to Southern California. We took I-5 down to SoCal instead of 99 (which I usually go down) but my aunt wanted to go on I-5 instead of 99. It took us about 6 hours to get to Los Angeles and at LAX. Luckily when we were driving down to LAX on the 405, we didnt wait as long as I have thought since going on the 405 to LA is very awful. We waited for Silv and MP where they flown from Texas to LAX and they were excited to see all of us and have a great time in SoCal. 

After picking them, we drove straight down to Anaheim and our first day in SoCal has started. We got to Anaheim around 2:30pm which was really fast for us to get to Anaheim from Sacramento to LAX and to Anaheim. 

For our stay, we stayed at the Desert Inn & Suites which we got two rooms with two queen beds. This was my first time in a long time that I havent stayed at a hotel named Best Western. I have stayed at some other hotels around the DLR and I was amazed of how the Desert Inn & Suites was when we were staying. I will still prefer the Best Western hotels over Desert I&S but it was nice to try a different hotel during the visit. 

Also when we checked-in at the hotel in the lobby, we were able to get the ECV for my aunt. We rented an ECV from Deckert Surgical and Homecare on the phone. I want to thank *Marblebob* and the other DISers that have recommended Deckerts as the place to rent an ECV. The ECV was great and we had no problem with it during the trip. My aunt enjoyed using the ECV so we wouldnt have to rent an ECV at the DLR. It was also cheaper to rent the ECV at Deckerts than at the DLR which my aunt saved $50 if we rented the ECV at the DLR. We also saved time which was a key factor in getting the ECV at Deckerts where she wouldnt have to go to the Wheelchair rental area at the Esplanade.

When we got our room at the back end of the hotel, I had to go to a computer store in town since my DB asked me to get some things where they are on sale. The store was called Micro Center which is a computer store in Tustin which is about 10 minutes from the DLR. The reason why he asked me to go down to Micro Center is that we are building a customized computer for our father as a Christmas present. A little late Christmas present but it was way better than the one he is using right now.

Picture of the room which I didnt get the whole room since C didnt want me to take pictures when he is in the room with me.





So it was a quick trip for me to pick up the stuff. It was a good opportunity for my other party members to rest after the drive and flight. C came along with me to keep me company and we drove to the store. 

When we got to Micro Center, I was able to buy a motherboard and processor for the customized computer. There were other things that we needed to buy but we didnt have the space to bring back more stuff from SoCal and I would get the rest of it back in town.

After C and I bought the stuff at Micro Center, we head back to the Desert I&S to meet up with my aunt, Silv, and MP. Then around 4pm, it was time to head on over to the DLR. My aunt was using the ECV and it was a good thing that she got it so we wouldnt have to get an ECV at the Esplanade. 





When we got over to the DLR, we head straight on over to Guest Relations so my aunt could upgrade her Deluxe AP to the Premium AP. The reason is that the DAP was blocked out during the trip and for her to get in the park, she has to upgrade to the AP. She could have got the blackout tickets, but it would have cost her more to get 3 blackout tickets so it made sense for her to upgrade. So she will have to get one more trip in order to get the full use of the Premium AP. Over at the Esplanade, the turnstiles to go into DL was not that bad around 4pm. 

The weather was perfect when we got to SoCal which was around the 70s. That is very nice weather in SoCal in December which it gets cold during this month. 

MP and Silv got there first picture at DL and in front of the turnstile.





My aunt, C, Silv and MP went on over to the GR and upgrade her AP and also get the E-tickets so they dont have to slow down the turnstile when we enter the parks that night.





After my aunt got her AP upgrade to the Premium and everyone got their 3 day park hopper tickets, we head on over to DTD. It wasnt that busy that night in DTD while we were walking on over to our first activity. 





We went straight into the World of Disney store to look at the merchandise. Silv and MP were amazed at all the different variety of choices of the merchandise. They could have spent a lot of time in the WoD store but we told them that we had time to buy it later during the trip. So they agreed that they wouldnt buy anything until when we call it for the night or close to when we left.






We head straight on over to our destination in DTD which is Tortilla Jos. This was my first time eating at Tortilla Jos in ages. The reason we chose this restaurant is that C can only eat specific foods which he has a special diet. He loves Mexican food and this was going to be a great for him. We were lucky to make the reservation at Tortilla Jos that night where the wait time to get in the restaurant was 30 minutes. We only had to wait about 5 minutes until we were seated at our table inside TJ.





The restaurant was well decorated during the Christmas season. It was so nice to see the restaurant during the Christmas season and it was a great opportunity to get some pictures of the restaurant since I dont eat at TJ normally.










Our dinner from that night. I got the Shredded Beef burritos. Everyone ordered something different and we all shared each other plates.















Everyone was so satisfy with the food at TJ that night and I was glad that everyone was able to find something that they could eat. C was happy that we ate at this restaurant. I thought the food was great as well at TJ that night. I like to eat Mexican food once in a while but it will be awhile until I eat at TJ again.

After eating at TJ, it was time to head on over to the parks that night. So what better way to go in DL is by taking my favorite ride at the DLR. For the regulars on my trip report, you can tell what ride I am talking about. Yup the Disneyland Monorail is the right answer. 

We head straight on over to the Downtown Disney Monorail station and ride the Monorail to Tomorrowland. We all got our tickets and AP scan and went through the turnstile to head on in the DTD Monorail station. Since my aunt was using the ECV, she went on the elevator. When we were up at the top, there was already a line to board the monorail. I can tell that this is going to be awhile to board the monorail and it was going to be even tougher since we are at the DTD station where the guests riding the monorail from TL have the option of riding it round-trip of not getting off at the DTD station. Mostly during the busy times, the CMs will tell the guests to exit the monorail at either station to accompany all the crowds but during the trip we have seen guests staying in the monorail at the DTD to go round-trip. Since my aunt was using the ECV, we had to wait to board the monorail when the handicapped area was open on Car 4. So it did took a while for us to board the monorail that night.





We waited almost 30 minutes at the DTD Monorail station to finally board one of the monorails and head on over to Tomorrowland. The monorail that we rode at the DTD was Monorail Mark VII Blue. My aunt had some trouble backing the ECV into Car 4 of Blue that night which took a while and she was able to get in the monorail and we are off to DL. Silv and MP were getting so excited to go in DL for the first time.

When we exited Monorail Mark VII Blue when we were in TL, I can tell that most of the queues of the rides were long and it wasnt a joke during Christmas break at DL. The Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage queue when we exited the TL Monorail station was already at an hour wait time. The Matterhorn was already at 90 minutes. So those rides were a no brainer to go on that night.

The first thing that we did when we were in DL was to head on over to Its a Small World Holiday. Silv and MP were looking forward to go on IASWH which is all decorated during the holiday season. The wait time was already at an hour and since my aunt had the ECV, we be in the handicapped queue to go on it. So we head on over to Fantasyland to ride IASWH.

IASWH that night was crowded with a wait time of 60 minutes and the queue was extended to the streets. So we all head on over to the handicapped queue and about to ride IASWH with the 60 minutes. Just when we got closer to the queue, a CM told us that they arent allowing any handicapped people enter the queue. I was wondering why they wont allow any handicapped guests enter the queue and told us that since Believein Holiday Magic fireworks is about to happen and the ride closes when it is playing. We were given one of those return time ticket so we can come back later that night and ride IASWH. I was a little bummed at first but it did work out later that night and it was worth it. We watch the IASW clock show where the façade of IASWH was projected.





After seeing IASWH clock show, we head on over to our first ride that we went on that night was Storybook Land Canal Boat which had a 20 minute wait time which was not bad that night. It did took a while to walk through the queue to get on the ride. It was nice to go the ride that night. The ride is also decorated during the holiday season with little miniature Christmas decorations on the buildings. 










Then we head straight on back towards IASW Plaza to ride IASWH since our return time was around 8:15pm to 9:15pm. It was a good thing that we had some time until the 9:30pm show of BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks. I wanted to have some time in order for us to get a nice spot to watch the fireworks in front of IASWH.

We went in the queue in the handicapped section of IASWH and we waited for about 10 minutes to get on IASWH. That was a short wait time for us and glad that we only had to wait for 10 minutes to get on IASWH. 

A few pictures of IASWH ride.

























After we rode IASWH, we waited around IASW Plaza for the 9:30pm BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks. I was looking forward to watching the fireworks in front of IASWH that night. But since we were there during the busiest time of the year, there were people already staking out a spot in front of IASWH with 40 minutes to go until it started at 9:30pm.

Just when it was about to start at 9:30pm, the PA announced that Believe might not happened that night due to high winds. I cant believe that Believe fireworks might not play that night due to high winds. This is exactly what happened and it didnt play that night. This was just like back in November when the fireworks was cancelled on my first day during the trip due to high winds and it happened again during this past weekend trip. We were hoping that it will be fine later on and this was the only day that was windy. 

So we started to walk on out of the park but before we all head on over to Captain EO. C remembered Captain EO back in the late 80s and was surprised that it still exists today. I told me that it is a tribute when Michael Jackson died a few years ago and Disney brought it back. We all went in and watched the show as our last activity at DL that night.

While we were walking on out of the park like everyone else that night, we went straight on over to the Emporium to see the merchandise when we left. Silv and MP bought a few items at the store. They bought some Disney pins and some shirts for themselves. I didnt buy anything that night since most of the merchandise were the same back in November. Also when we were in the store checking out, we talked to a very nice CM about our day at the park. When I showed them my AP to the CM, the CM thought that Silv and MP were AP holders as well but they told her that this was their first time at DL. Than the CM got out some first time buttons for Silv and MP. They were so happy to get the buttons that they put them on their jackets.






When we finished shopping at the Emporium, we head on out of DL and back to the Desert I&S hotel to call it for the night. 

Silv and MP had a fun time for the first day at DL. They were excited to be able to ride IASWH at night with the lights on that night as well as SLCB that night. C wasnt that excited that night at DL but he had a great time that night with everyone. My aunt was glad that Silv and MP had a great time that night and to have the ECV during the trip. I was surprised that it wasnt as bad as I have thought on a very busy Christmas break. The wait times were in the hour range as I have expected and some of the ride wait times were not as bad.


That is the first day and the 2nd day will be another big day for all of us.


----------



## PrincessInOz

love the Christmas decorations.  Looks like a great time with the family.  Did you like Desert Inn?  More importantly, would you stay there again?


----------



## franandaj

Sounds like a great day for first timers. I'm so confused with your report. Do you still need to finish the Expo?


----------



## Sherry E

franandaj said:


> Sounds like a great day for first timers. I'm so confused with your report. Do you still need to finish the Expo?



*Alison -*

I have to admit to trip report confusion as well!  You're not alone.


​
*Bret -- *

I think that, because you go to DLR so often (and it is very often compared to the average person) and take so many photos on each trip, your Trip Reports are starting to get backlogged, and/or they're starting to overlap.  I am losing track a bit as well.  

I didn't realize the Expo trip still needed to be finished.  I know you jumped ahead and did the Halloween Time TR at one point, and then launched the November TR (and we're still all waiting for the report on the "big surprise" from November), and now the December TR.  

I hope you're not feeling pressured in some way to do a full, complete report for every trip you take, or feeling like you have to post photos from each new trip right away instead of waiting until the previous TR is finished.  I think that -- as much as everyone here enjoys your reports and photos -- we probably would all be totally fine if you just did one TR at a time, or even just did a "highlight reel" of each trip, if you find that you're getting backlogged or overwhelmed with the full-length TRs.  

Anyway, hopefully you don't feel like you have to get certain things posted within a certain time frame because it's really okay to take your time if you have to!

Thank you so much for posting those pictures from Tony Roma's -- now I have a sudden urge to eat there, though I haven't been there in years.  The food looks delicious and I miss the Onion Loaf!

Again, thank you for posting the photos from TJ's -- because of your pictures I now want to make a point of going into TJ's and seeing the tree during the next holiday season (I started to say "next year"...but we're already in "next year" now)!  I really like the ornaments on that tree, and I am kicking myself for not going in there a few weeks ago when I was actually standing right in front of TJ's and thinking about going in.  I don't know why I didn't.

I could see one of the Jazz Kitchen trees from DTD, but it looked like it was tucked away far enough that it was kind of in the dining area.  If I'm not eating at a restaurant I don't necessarily want to go to the dining area to get tree pictures, but if a tree is close to the entrance of the restaurant I will go in (that's what I did at Ariel's Grotto, since the tree was right next to the entrance).

It's also interesting to read that the crowds were not as bad as expected in some places on your December trip.  The reports I am reading from yesterday in the parks seem to indicate that the crowds were almost manageable -- and that is almost unheard of for New Year's Eve!

So, what I am detecting about this past holiday season -- both from what I observed on my own trip and what others have reported -- is that some of the weeks that are typically _less_ crowded were _more_ crowded this time around, and some of the weeks/days that have usually been _more_ crowded (like New Year's Eve) were considerably _less_ crowded!  Also, certain times during Halloween season were more crowded than they used to be.

This leads me to think that people packed into the parks during the weeks that were reported to be less crowded (in past years)...and that, in turn, led to bigger crowds during those times, and led to lighter crowds during the normally super-busy times!  It's sort of a reverse/rebound effect, in a way.  It's like the whole balance of crowds shifted.  Interesting.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Bret,
It's great that you got to take another trip to DL right after Christmas.  How fun to take some first-time visitors.

Looking forward to hearing all about it.

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> love the Christmas decorations.  Looks like a great time with the family.  Did you like Desert Inn?  More importantly, would you stay there again?



We had a great first day at the DLR last week. Thursday was way less crowded than the other days during the trip. It just shows you how busy during this time of the year at the DLR can be. I did like staying at the Desert Inn & Suites. The only problem I have with it is that there is barely any parking spots to park the car. One night when C and I drove his friend back home in Los Angles around midnight, we got back to the hotel and there wasnt any parking available. So we had to park it in valet which we werent happy about it since we had to pay for parking and had to pay again. Overall it was good and it would have been nice if our room was closer to Harbor Blvd instead of being in the backside. 



franandaj said:


> Sounds like a great day for first timers. I'm so confused with your report. Do you still need to finish the Expo?



It was a great day for the first timers at the DLR. They had a blast and cant stop talking about it since they left yesterday. I know that this was going to be a confused report. It is a quick update of what we have done then from my normal trip reports that I do all the time. Since I am way behind on the D23 Expo TR and still working on the November TR, I am writing up a quick TR for the December so I can get back to the November and D23 Expo TRs. I am still on the second day (August 10 Day 2) during the August TR and it will take some time to get back to it.



Sherry E said:


> *Alison -*
> 
> I have to admit to trip report confusion as well!  You're not alone.
> 
> 
> ​
> *Bret -- *
> 
> I think that, because you go to DLR so often (and it is very often compared to the average person) and take so many photos on each trip, your Trip Reports are starting to get backlogged, and/or they're starting to overlap.  I am losing track a bit as well.
> 
> I didn't realize the Expo trip still needed to be finished.  I know you jumped ahead and did the Halloween Time TR at one point, and then launched the November TR (and we're still all waiting for the report on the "big surprise" from November), and now the December TR.
> 
> I hope you're not feeling pressured in some way to do a full, complete report for every trip you take, or feeling like you have to post photos from each new trip right away instead of waiting until the previous TR is finished.  I think that -- as much as everyone here enjoys your reports and photos -- we probably would all be totally fine if you just did one TR at a time, or even just did a "highlight reel" of each trip, if you find that you're getting backlogged or overwhelmed with the full-length TRs.
> 
> Anyway, hopefully you don't feel like you have to get certain things posted within a certain time frame because it's really okay to take your time if you have to!
> 
> Thank you so much for posting those pictures from Tony Roma's -- now I have a sudden urge to eat there, though I haven't been there in years.  The food looks delicious and I miss the Onion Loaf!
> 
> Again, thank you for posting the photos from TJ's -- because of your pictures I now want to make a point of going into TJ's and seeing the tree during the next holiday season (I started to say "next year"...but we're already in "next year" now)!  I really like the ornaments on that tree, and I am kicking myself for not going in there a few weeks ago when I was actually standing right in front of TJ's and thinking about going in.  I don't know why I didn't.
> 
> I could see one of the Jazz Kitchen trees from DTD, but it looked like it was tucked away far enough that it was kind of in the dining area.  If I'm not eating at a restaurant I don't necessarily want to go to the dining area to get tree pictures, but if a tree is close to the entrance of the restaurant I will go in (that's what I did at Ariel's Grotto, since the tree was right next to the entrance).
> 
> It's also interesting to read that the crowds were not as bad as expected in some places on your December trip.  The reports I am reading from yesterday in the parks seem to indicate that the crowds were almost manageable -- and that is almost unheard of for New Year's Eve!
> 
> So, what I am detecting about this past holiday season -- both from what I observed on my own trip and what others have reported -- is that some of the weeks that are typically _less_ crowded were _more_ crowded this time around, and some of the weeks/days that have usually been _more_ crowded (like New Year's Eve) were considerably _less_ crowded!  Also, certain times during Halloween season were more crowded than they used to be.
> 
> This leads me to think that people packed into the parks during the weeks that were reported to be less crowded (in past years)...and that, in turn, led to bigger crowds during those times, and led to lighter crowds during the normally super-busy times!  It's sort of a reverse/rebound effect, in a way.  It's like the whole balance of crowds shifted.  Interesting.



You are correct about the TR are starting to get backlogged these last few months. This has been a confusing TR during this past weekend which I dont normally do on one post where I write up a lot to cover the whole days. It was tough of not writing up the whole trip report for this one which is very exciting but I want to get back on the November and D23 Expo TRs that I havent finished yet. I will still keep writing up the quick updates from this past weekend about what we have done. I know that this isnt my type of TRs that I write with all words and barely any pictures where my pictures are my storytelling. This might be the only TR that I wont write up completely with a lot of posts where I have done in the past. It was tough of not writing up correctly and doing a quick update but with everything going on with me from work, it is tough to write up a third TR in five months.

I still need to finish the D23 Expo trip since I left to the DLR trip in September. I am working on writing up the big surprise during the November trip. I am holding off on the quick update for the December trip so I can focus on the November TR which is a big one. 

I do appreciate you, TK, PiO, Alison, and the other DISers that have followed my trip reports over last few years and they have been great to write so I can tell you all about my adventures and how fun they have been. I was going to write up a highlight of the trip from this past weekend where Silv and MP had a fun time just being at the DLR going on the rides, seeing the shows, etc. This TR is the one that will be tough to write with the others still unfinished. 

When I have free time when I am home or at work when I have free time, I will be able to work on the trip reports. 

Your welcome Sherry. It was nice to eat at Tony Romas that night and I might have to eat there again during my next upcoming trip. But I might go back and eat at the ESPN Zone which you know is my favorite sit down restaurant at the DLR since I havent ate there during the last two trips. For the price and service, it is a good restaurant to eat off-site.

I need to think about going inside each different restaurants at DTD to see the decorations. You will enjoy going into TJ and see the Christmas tree and all the interesting decorations. 

I wasnt able to see the Christmas tree at Jazz Kitchen in DTD during the trip. Just like you, I wont go deep into the restaurant to get a picture of the tree unless I eat in there. I was able to get a picture of the Christmas tree in AG during the November and December trip and it is nice.





I was kind of surprised on Thursday when we got to DL. I thought that we might not be able to go in DL from the DTD Monorail station at night when the park was crowded. Luckily it wasnt at full capacity. But on Friday when we were in DCA that day, I have heard that DL had its turnstiles closed in the morning around 10am when the park was at full capacity and other times during the day. This was a very interesting trip that the crowd levels were manageable. It does seem unheard of during this time of the year. 

That is what I have read and have experienced during the holiday season this year when I went in November and last month. It did seem like less crowded days in the past were great and this year it went the opposite way and got even more people. It just shows you when people look at Touring Plans website and look at the crowd levels and see that this day is the best time to visit and when they visit it turned out to be busier than expected. Back in November on my last day of the trip on the 25th, it was busy but not so busy where the crowd level was a 10 but it did seem like it was busy that morning.

What a weird year it has been with the crowds coming on the slower days and it turned out to be busier. Then on the busy days, there werent too many people as expected where it was manageable. This trip just shows you that families are taking into consideration of what days to visit the DLR and experience it fully without the heavy crowds. It was still crowded this past weekend but it was manageable where we can at least walk through the park instead of a crawl.




tksbaskets said:


> Hi Bret,
> It's great that you got to take another trip to DL right after Christmas.  How fun to take some first-time visitors.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing all about it.
> 
> TK



Hi TK,

It was nice to go back but I would prefer not to go during Christmas break which turned out to be the most crowded I have ever seen the parks. It was fun to take first-time visitors to the DLR and show them everything. 2013 has been a fun year where I have taken two different families to their first visit to the DLR and they were all excited.

Before I get back to the December TR, I still need to finish the November TR as well as the D23 Expo TR back in August. I am so far behind on those TRs that I should not start up another one. The December TR are quick updates to tell what we have done and our highlights.


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret --*

The Ariel's Grotto tree was one of my favorites from the 2013 holiday season -- maybe AG has always had that tree every year, but this was the first time I'd seen it (when I was on my DLR trip).  What I love about it is that it fully commits to the "undersea theme."  The way the ornaments and sea grass are arranged on the tree, it looks like schools of fish and seahorses, etc., are swimming together amid the plant life -- just as they would do in the ocean.  

The _other_ undersea-themed tree -- the Paradise Pier Hotel tree -- on the other hand, is trying to use its blue-green color as the "ocean" and the clutter around the bottom of the tree is "the beach," but the ornaments on the tree -- seahorses, starfish and shells -- are not grouped together in a way where that it actually looks like an underwater scene.  

So, while I love the color of the PPH tree much, much more, I love the cleverness and artful decoration of the AG tree!

What I dislike about the AG tree is that it is located in a spot with that giant window as a backdrop.  It makes it hard to get a really, really good photo of the tree in the daytime because of all of that sunlight/daylight behind it!  At night it's probably a bit easier.


(Sorry, everyone -- _Tree Talk_ has now ended and I will return you to your regularly scheduled programming!  It's just that Bret is the only other person I know who pays as much attention to the DLR trees as I do, and he can relate!)


*Bret --* I started a new Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread, as the existing thread was about to hit page 250.  Here is the link to the new thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3215593.  Be sure to join us when you have time (no rush, though -- I know you're backlogged and busy!).  TK, KCmike, Jamie, crystal1313, Gisele and Corinna are all already subscribed, and we can't have a Superthread without you too!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> The Ariel's Grotto tree was one of my favorites from the 2013 holiday season -- maybe AG has always had that tree every year, but this was the first time I'd seen it (when I was on my DLR trip).  What I love about it is that it fully commits to the "undersea theme."  The way the ornaments and sea grass are arranged on the tree, it looks like schools of fish and seahorses, etc., are swimming together amid the plant life -- just as they would do in the ocean.
> 
> The _other_ undersea-themed tree -- the Paradise Pier Hotel tree -- on the other hand, is trying to use its blue-green color as the "ocean" and the clutter around the bottom of the tree is "the beach," but the ornaments on the tree -- seahorses, starfish and shells -- are not grouped together in a way where that it actually looks like an underwater scene.
> 
> So, while I love the color of the PPH tree much, much more, I love the cleverness and artful decoration of the AG tree!
> 
> What I dislike about the AG tree is that it is located in a spot with that giant window as a backdrop.  It makes it hard to get a really, really good photo of the tree in the daytime because of all of that sunlight/daylight behind it!  At night it's probably a bit easier.
> 
> 
> (Sorry, everyone -- _Tree Talk_ has now ended and I will return you to your regularly scheduled programming!  It's just that Bret is the only other person I know who pays as much attention to the DLR trees as I do, and he can relate!)
> 
> 
> *Bret --* I started a new Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread, as the existing thread was about to hit page 250.  Here is the link to the new thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3215593.  Be sure to join us when you have time (no rush, though -- I know you're backlogged and busy!).  TK, KCmike, Jamie, crystal1313, Gisele and Corinna are all already subscribed, and we can't have a Superthread without you too!



I would say that AG had the Christmas tree during the holiday season every year since we don't go too often in that restaurant. The tree is very nicely decorated with the undersea theme ornaments. 

I have not see the PPH tree yet and by seeing the pictures from you and other places that it is not as interesting as the AG tree. 

The location of the AG is in a very bad place where the giant window in the background is bright. At night would be great but not during the day.

Sad to hear that not too many people are looking around the DLR at the trees for the quest. Those quests have been fun during the Holiday season where each tree in different places are unique.

I have seen that you started a new Christmas Superthread which I belive is number four and the third one that you have started. I can't believe we are now into number four on the superthread and the third one you have managed. You know me that I will join in on the superthread when I have time. I also saw that you post my previous TR's in the past and I see that you have a separate part of the TR that are current so you got to link my November TR for this year [post=50167988]Our 3rd Annual Holiday Trip to DL in November - November 22nd - 25th, 2013 Post #3222[/post]

Thank you for all the hard work on the Christmas Superthread and I will look forward to it again.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> I would say that AG had the Christmas tree during the holiday season every year since we don't go too often in that restaurant. The tree is very nicely decorated with the undersea theme ornaments.
> 
> I have not see the PPH tree yet and by seeing the pictures from you and other places that it is not as interesting as the AG tree.
> 
> The location of the AG is in a very bad place where the giant window in the background is bright. At night would be great but not during the day.
> 
> Sad to hear that not too many people are looking around the DLR at the trees for the quest. Those quests have been fun during the Holiday season where each tree in different places are unique.
> 
> I have seen that you started a new Christmas Superthread which I belive is number four and the third one that you have started. I can't believe we are now into number four on the superthread and the third one you have managed. You know me that I will join in on the superthread when I have time. I also saw that you post my previous TR's in the past and I see that you have a separate part of the TR that are current so you got to link my November TR for this year [post=50167988]Our 3rd Annual Holiday Trip to DL in November - November 22nd - 25th, 2013 Post #3222[/post]
> 
> Thank you for all the hard work on the Christmas Superthread and I will look forward to it again.



You're very welcome, *Bret* -- and thank you for all of your photos and information-sharing in the assorted threads.  You're a vital part of the Superthreads!

We only have to wait 7 months for the next Theme Week Countdown!

I will definitely be adding your in-progress November TR to the In Progress TR section of page 1.  In fact, what I have been (quietly, behind the scenes) doing is keeping a Word document of other links to other threads, new trip reviews, new trip reports, new blogs, etc., that I want to add in to page 1 of the Superthread.  I was originally going to just add in the info to the corresponding posts in the Superthread that I just closed, but I knew we were heading towards the page limit on that one and I figured I might as well just hold off on adding the new stuff until I started a new thread.  So I am in the process of trying to make my way through the previous Superthread to grab any links or info that I don't want to forget, so that I can copy it into the new Superthread somewhere.  It takes a while because I don't have all day to spend on doing it, but it will get done.

I guess I should really call this new Superthread #3 instead of #4, because the very first thread wasn't really an official Superthread.  It was a question thread, in which someone asked about the holidays at DLR, and then a bunch of us just started posting photos and talking about the holiday season!  In fact, I don't think the OP ever came back after asking the original question!  That thread had no organization to it at all and was a big blur of activity, which is why I started the thread that I called Superthread #2, which was really Superthread #1.  The previous thread I just closed was really #2, though I called it #3.

In any case, you know where to find us, whatever number is on the Superthread!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> You're very welcome, *Bret* -- and thank you for all of your photos and information-sharing in the assorted threads.  You're a vital part of the Superthreads!
> 
> We only have to wait 7 months for the next Theme Week Countdown!
> 
> I will definitely be adding your in-progress November TR to the In Progress TR section of page 1.  In fact, what I have been (quietly, behind the scenes) doing is keeping a Word document of other links to other threads, new trip reviews, new trip reports, new blogs, etc., that I want to add in to page 1 of the Superthread.  I was originally going to just add in the info to the corresponding posts in the Superthread that I just closed, but I knew we were heading towards the page limit on that one and I figured I might as well just hold off on adding the new stuff until I started a new thread.  So I am in the process of trying to make my way through the previous Superthread to grab any links or info that I don't want to forget, so that I can copy it into the new Superthread somewhere.  It takes a while because I don't have all day to spend on doing it, but it will get done.
> 
> I guess I should really call this new Superthread #3 instead of #4, because the very first thread wasn't really an official Superthread.  It was a question thread, in which someone asked about the holidays at DLR, and then a bunch of us just started posting photos and talking about the holiday season!  In fact, I don't think the OP ever came back after asking the original question!  That thread had no organization to it at all and was a big blur of activity, which is why I started the thread that I called Superthread #2, which was really Superthread #1.  The previous thread I just closed was really #2, though I called it #3.
> 
> In any case, you know where to find us, whatever number is on the Superthread!



Thank you Sherry. It is my pleasure to help as much as I can for the Superthreads and will continue.

It won't be to long until we get to the Theme Week Countdown.

Thank you for putting my current November TR in the TR progress. It is a lot of work to maintain the Superthread with all the information. You do a great job of maintaining the Superthreads over the years and this should be another fun thread to go through. I use word document when I do my TR's or posts since writing on the threads, I could lose all the writing if my browser closes. It is disappointed to writ up all the stuff on the thread and lose it when it closes. 

You are right that it should be called Superthread #3 instead of #4 since the first one was a question thread where the first post didn't have the information like the last three have. 

I am there and enjoying the new Christmas Superthread.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 23rd, 2013  Part 13*​
We were now in New Orleans Square and we are ready to have our special event at DL that day. This was a real treat for the two of us since we have never done this one thing at DL. 

The special event that day that we were looking forward to the most is having lunch at *Club 33*. We had a reservation at Club 33 at 2:30pm for lunch that day during the trip. We were so excited to have lunch at Club 33 that day. This is one of the activities that we have never done at DL for all the years that we have gone and we have been excited till that day. 

I know someone that is a member and was able to make a reservation for the two of us that day during the trip. They were so nice to be able to make a reservation at Club 33 before its renovation in January which is coming shortly. We were so excited to have lunch at Club 33 during our November trip. Since DGM, DM and DD2 went back to the room to rest up, it was a great opportunity for my DA and I to have lunch at Club 33. 

My DA and I have never went in the Club 33 or even in Lobby to have a peak which is kind of a surprise to all of the readers. This is one of the places that I have never visited for all the years we have been going to the Disneyland Resort and it is about to be a reality. I have walked by the Club 33 door a lot when we are in NOS and I can tell that when I die one day that I will get the opportunity to go in Club 33 and have a meal. This was by far the best part of the trip for both my DA and me. 

We waited outside of NOS until it was time to go to the front entrance of Club 33. When I read the reservation that it said that we should be at the front door exactly at its schedule time instead of being early or late. So my DA and I waited around NOS until it was time around 2:30pm.

Now it was around 2:30, so my DA and I were arriving for our 2:30pm lunch reservation. When we were approaching the Club 33 entrance, a family was right by the Club 33 entrance door and were playing with the Club 33 buzzer. They just kept pushing the hidden buzzer. When they walked away and thought that no one was going to answer the buzzer from the door. We approached the door and about to push the buzzer, the door opened and the CM hostess came up to us. She thought that we were the ones that were playing with the buzzer. We can tell that she was about to tell us not to push the buzzer and about to close the door. She didnt know that it wasnt us that was playing with the buzzer but the other family. She didn't know that my aunt and I had reservations that afternoon until I showed her the reservation sheet and she was surprised.  She greet us in and we walked in the lobby. The people around us were surprised and we can tell from the look on their faces. One of them said What about us?. We came exactly around 2:30pm when we got in the lobby. 

When my DA and I entered the lobby of Club 33, I was so amazed of seeing it in person that I took my DSLR and took pictures of it. Since it wasnt December, there werent any Christmas decorations. I have heard from other DISers that the lobby was decorated during December while it wasnt during our visit. I wasnt too bummed about no decorations in Club 33 during our visit since it was a real treat to be in there. 

The CM hostess told us that we had to take the stairs instead of the elevator since the elevator was not working. She told us that a few days ago the elevator broke down and wont be in-use during that day. I wasnt too bummed about the elevator not working since I like to walk up the stairs. So we walked up the stairs to the second floor. 










When we were upstairs, another CM greeted us and she took us to the main dining room. We passed by the bar and the dessert table where we will get out dessert later that day. 






We were seated towards the back area at a two table. Our waiter for our dining was Jeff who was a great during our meal and you will learn later on what he has done for us later that day. 

We were so amazed of being inside Club 33 to have lunch and looking in the main dining room was great. There were areas at Club 33 that needs to be work on like the wooden floors and the walls. But overall, it looks so nice and everyone around us looks like they are having a great time. There were some people in the main dining room while more people came later that afternoon. 










The menu at Club 33 during lunchtime. 





Talks about Club 33 in the menu which is very nice to read it.















I ask Jeff if the trophy room was being used and he told us that it was being used by a large group of family that had matching shirts. When I saw them in the mens bathroom, there were about 6 kids and 2 adults so I can tell that there was a big family that was dining that day and they were in the trophy room.

The first dish that we started off with is the Club 33 Cordial: Plateau de Fruits de Mer  Cooked and Chilled Shellfish on a bed of Ice served with Cocktail Mignonette Sauce. It had shrimp, lobster tail and crab claws. Since we dont eat much seafood, it was nice to try something new and it was delicious. The crab claws were my favorite with the cocktail mignonette.





My DA going through the crab claws and lobster tail. We didnt get a lot of pictures of the two of us in Club 33 since we were enjoying the atmosphere and getting pictures of the whole place.





Here is my picture inside Club 33





Then our appetizers came and we ordered the same thing which was Butternut Squash and Gala Apple Bisque  Curried Root Vegetable Compote, Pumpkin Seed Oil, Dehydrated Apple. We were so amazed of how good the bisque was that my DA said that it was one of the best bisque that she had in a long time. I was amazed how good it was and glad that we chose this as our first appetizers.





After we finished our appetizers, our entrees came. I had the Filet of Pan Roasted Chateaubriand with winter truffle potato puree, McGrath farm French beans and Cabernet sauvignon demi-glace. The chateaubriand was so good and tendered while the demi-glace made the meat even more amazing. 





My DA had the Zahtar Spiced Grilled Artic Char with caramelized forest mushroom, celery root and sweet potato hash and pomegranate jus. My DA like to eat fish dishes when we are at restaurants since she can eat only certain foods. She really liked the Artic Char which was cooked really nice along with the root and sweet potato hash. 





The food was so amazing that it was worth every penny during lunch. I havent had a great meal at the DLR in a long time and it one that we wont forget for the rest of our lives. 

After we finished our meal, I asked Jeff if it was okay if I could go outside the balcony and he said that it was okay for me to go outside. My DA stayed inside while I went outside and it was so neat to see NOS on the second level. It looks so different seeing NOS from this view. I have seen a lot of people standing on the balcony of Club 33 over the years and it was nice to see it in their eyes.





It was a little busy in NOS that day




















When I got back inside, we went straight on over to the Dessert Buffet which had a selection of traditional and contemporary sweet delights. There were a lot of choices at the dessert buffet. I mostly dont eat chocolate desserts and there were a lot of them.










I have heard that the Valrhona Hot Chocolate drink was a really good one. I didnt get it since I dont drink chocolate. My DA didnt got it either since she was full from the meal.  










Crème brulee





I got a crème brulee along with sugar cookies and some macaroons. My DA tried some different variety from the Dessert Buffet.

The Crème Brulee was very good and my DA enjoyed the dessert. We stayed in Club 33 for a while and time went by quickly. 

That will be it for this post and I will have more from Club 33 that Saturday.


----------



## Sherry E

Oh good!  You finally got to the Club 33 section of the TR so I can talk openly about it with you!  (Obviously, I figured out what your surprise was way back when you first mentioned there was a surprise last year, so I have been waiting to ask you about it all of this time!)

How far in advance was your reservation made for you?  I knew I was going to be going to Club 33 early last year, but I didn't say anything about it publicly until the reservation was made and plans were set, which was in October.  Did you know way in advance that you were going, and just kept it quiet too?  I am just wondering if we were all keeping Club 33 a secret at the same time!

You took some really great, close-up food pictures, and you captured a lot of desserts that I don't think were there when I was there!  By the time I got to the dessert buffet there were too many people crowded around it and it was tough to get a really good look at everything.  I had my heart set on the chocolate cake, which I had heard was good, but what I _think_ was chocolate cake looked a little picked over, so I went for the angel food cake instead.  

Was there any kind of angel food cake with white frosting at your dessert buffet?  It was quite delicious, though hard to slice.

The hot chocolate had a great flavor, with a very slight cinnamon note...but it was not hot.  It was lukewarm.  

I, too, got the Chateaubriand and it was delicious!  How good were those potatoes, right?  Yummy!

I am sorry that the restaurant was not yet decorated for the holidays, even though I know it was an amazing experience for you -- one that you will never forget!

I have to admit -- I thought of you when I entered Club 33 because there were Christmas trees everywhere!  Not only was there a tree right inside the front door, but trees along hallways, several mini-trees in the Trophy Room, etc.  I was surprised at how many trees there were, and I was thinking, "This would be great for Tree Quest."  I did not get a lot of tree photos because it was not convenient.  I spent more time just soaking in the atmosphere and listening to our server (Louis) give us info than I actually did taking photos, so  I was really looking forward to your photos to see if there were decorations up when you dined there!

Also, you sat in the main dining room -- which is not where I was seated -- so I never got a look at the main dining room, and am happy to see your pictures of it!  Looking forward to the next installment!


----------



## PrincessInOz

What fabulous pictures of Club 33.  I love the one of you sitting at your table.  It's a great shot.

The food pictures have me salivating here.  Especially the chateaubriand and the creme brulee.  

So happy that you got this opportunity to get in.


----------



## tksbaskets

Bret - Club 33 looked fabulous!  The picture of you there was great.  You don't often get in the picture


----------



## ACDSNY

Your Club 33 pics are fabulous and so happy you and your Aunt were able to go enjoy a wonderful meal during the busy holiday season.


----------



## Luisa

Hi Bret, after seeing a link to your report in the Christmas super-thread I'd thought I'd have a look as I've always loved the photos you've posted on it. I had to laugh when I read about your hunt for the calendar on your first day as I think I was there at the same time! That was my second day and I know it was around 2.30 or so when I went to Elias & Co also searching for calendars, and when I was buying mine another CM asked the guy serving me if they had them- maybe it was your CM, what a coincidence if it was! In fact, there is one of your photos that I'm sure I can see my arm in (or maybe I've just convinced myself it's mine as it would be funny if it was). 
Aside from all that, I'm loving your report and photos as not only am I enjoying reading about your trip but also reliving mine (I was there Nov 21-24)


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Oh good!  You finally got to the Club 33 section of the TR so I can talk openly about it with you!  (Obviously, I figured out what your surprise was way back when you first mentioned there was a surprise last year, so I have been waiting to ask you about it all of this time!)
> 
> How far in advance was your reservation made for you?  I knew I was going to be going to Club 33 early last year, but I didn't say anything about it publicly until the reservation was made and plans were set, which was in October.  Did you know way in advance that you were going, and just kept it quiet too?  I am just wondering if we were all keeping Club 33 a secret at the same time!
> 
> You took some really great, close-up food pictures, and you captured a lot of desserts that I don't think were there when I was there!  By the time I got to the dessert buffet there were too many people crowded around it and it was tough to get a really good look at everything.  I had my heart set on the chocolate cake, which I had heard was good, but what I _think_ was chocolate cake looked a little picked over, so I went for the angel food cake instead.
> 
> Was there any kind of angel food cake with white frosting at your dessert buffet?  It was quite delicious, though hard to slice.
> 
> The hot chocolate had a great flavor, with a very slight cinnamon note...but it was not hot.  It was lukewarm.
> 
> I, too, got the Chateaubriand and it was delicious!  How good were those potatoes, right?  Yummy!
> 
> I am sorry that the restaurant was not yet decorated for the holidays, even though I know it was an amazing experience for you -- one that you will never forget!
> 
> I have to admit -- I thought of you when I entered Club 33 because there were Christmas trees everywhere!  Not only was there a tree right inside the front door, but trees along hallways, several mini-trees in the Trophy Room, etc.  I was surprised at how many trees there were, and I was thinking, "This would be great for Tree Quest."  I did not get a lot of tree photos because it was not convenient.  I spent more time just soaking in the atmosphere and listening to our server (Louis) give us info than I actually did taking photos, so  I was really looking forward to your photos to see if there were decorations up when you dined there!
> 
> Also, you sat in the main dining room -- which is not where I was seated -- so I never got a look at the main dining room, and am happy to see your pictures of it!  Looking forward to the next installment!



I had a hunch that you would have figured it before I got to my latest post. 

My friend was able to make the reservations inside one month during our day. We were glad that we got to go in Club 33 that Saturday. That was nice to keep your Club 33 experience a secret until the reservations was made. I didnt want to say anything about our meal at Club 33 until I got to the update part of the trip report.

I tried to get a lot of pictures of the food porn and were able to get some nice one. I didnt took a lot of pictures that day since we were enjoying the atmosphere of eating that day. I wished that I would take more, but I was satisfy for the number of pictures that I took. Luckily it wasnt that busy for me and my DA since most of the diners have left that day while there were a few people at the dessert buffet. Since I dont eat chocolate, it was a shame of not trying all those different desserts. 

I dont believe there was angel food cake with white frosting at the dessert buffet when we looked at all the different desserts.

I was told that the Valrhona hot chocolate was one of the desserts to try but we didnt get to try it.

The Chateaubriand was so good and the winter truffle potato puree was so amazing. 

We werent too bummed that the restaurant was not decorated with Christmas decorations since it was during November. It was a great time for the two of us to be there that day and have a great meal.

At first when we entered Club 33 that day, I knew that Club 33 has Christmas decorations during the holiday season and it would have been nice to see any. I knew that you would be able to see the decorations during your trip last month and glad that you were able to get some pictures of the decorations. 

It was nice to eat in the main dining room. At first, it would have been nice to eat in the Trophy room but we were glad to be able to eat in the restaurant. I was glad to read from Laurie and PHXscuba trip report that you were all dining in the Trophy room. 




PrincessInOz said:


> What fabulous pictures of Club 33.  I love the one of you sitting at your table.  It's a great shot.
> 
> The food pictures have me salivating here.  Especially the chateaubriand and the creme brulee.
> 
> So happy that you got this opportunity to get in.



Thank you PiO. I didnt take a lot of pictures of me during the November TR with the new camera and I had to get at least one picture of me and my DA in Club 33 that day. I should have asked Jeff if he could get us a picture but we were having a great time.

The food was amazing.

It was one of the best experiences that we have ever done at the DLR for the two of us.




tksbaskets said:


> Bret - Club 33 looked fabulous!  The picture of you there was great.  You don't often get in the picture



Thank you TK. I dont get too many pictures of me when I am at the DLR since I am taking all of the pictures. It was nice to get one that day.




ACDSNY said:


> Your Club 33 pics are fabulous and so happy you and your Aunt were able to go enjoy a wonderful meal during the busy holiday season.



Thank you Angela. It was great to have a meal at Club 33 during Thanksgiving break. It was a little busy that weekend before the break.




Luisa said:


> Hi Bret, after seeing a link to your report in the Christmas super-thread I'd thought I'd have a look as I've always loved the photos you've posted on it. I had to laugh when I read about your hunt for the calendar on your first day as I think I was there at the same time! That was my second day and I know it was around 2.30 or so when I went to Elias & Co also searching for calendars, and when I was buying mine another CM asked the guy serving me if they had them- maybe it was your CM, what a coincidence if it was! In fact, there is one of your photos that I'm sure I can see my arm in (or maybe I've just convinced myself it's mine as it would be funny if it was).
> Aside from all that, I'm loving your report and photos as not only am I enjoying reading about your trip but also reliving mine (I was there Nov 21-24)



Hi Luisa and glad that you are enjoying the pictures from the November trip report. I was asked by my friend to look for the 2014 Attraction Poster Calendar during the trip. I wanted one as well and it was a good thing that we were there when the posters were at the stores. During my trip in December, I looked around all the big stores at the DLR and I wasnt able to find them. Luckily, I was able to get three that day. I did see your name in the November Check-In Thread before the November trip that you were going to be there during the same time. It did took a while for me to find the calendars in the Los Feliz Five & Dime store at DCA. I looked all over the store to find the calendars until the CM told me where they were.

Thank you for following my trip report and glad you are enjoying it.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 23rd, 2013  Part 14*​
On the last update, my DA and I had a great opportunity to eat at Club 33 during the November trip. This was our first time being in Club 33 and it was a real treat to have lunch that day. It was an interesting start of the day when we entered Club 33. We were so in awe of being in Club 33 for the first time. We had a very nice lunch and it was by far one of the best meals that I have ever had at the Disneyland Resort. We were seated in the main dining room which was very nice. Now back to the trip report.

Just when we finished the dessert from the dessert buffet, we stayed in the main dining room for quite some time. We stayed in Club 33 since 5:30pm which was 3 hours. It was worth staying in Club 33 for 3 hours where we got to see and enjoy the experience. 

Most of the guests that dine at Club 33 during lunch left while there was another family or two with us. The main dining room is all set up for dinner that night.










Our waiter Jeff gave us our bill and the total was over $160 with tip and it was worth every penny. It is by far the most expensive meal at the DLR and glad that if we spent that much money, it would be at Club 33. I have not ate at the Napa Rose and that will be one restaurant that my DA and I will eat one day.

I went back outside the balcony but it was towards the side facing the Haunted Mansion Holiday. I was on the Pirates of the Caribbean side early on and was able to go to the other side balcony.





It was nice to see the other side of New Orleans Square from the second level.





After I came back in and sat back at the table with my DA, it was 5pm and we were the only guests in the dining room. I can tell that it was about time for us to leave Club 33 and exit. 

Then Jeff came to our table and asked us how was our meal and experience. We told him that it was a great experienced to eat at Club 33 and had a great time. He then asked us if we wanted a tour and a background history of Club 33. We said yes, and he took us around and told us about the history from the pictures & furniture in the restaurant.

We started in the main dining room and he told us about each art work. I wasnt able to get all the art work pictures since we were moving really quickly.





There was another family with my DA and I as the only guests in Club 33 that evening where Jeff was giving us a tour.










Jeff took us right by the dessert buffet and bar area or Lounge Alley and he showed us the Pirates of the Caribbean pictures and told us about the history of PotC.





These artwork from the 1967 release The Happiest Millionaire.





We were now in the Lounge Alley and Jeff told us more about the artifacts from the pictures and the furniture. There were a few times where I didnt listen carefully to Jeff about the history of the artifacts since I was concentrating on taking pictures. 

















Costume design artwork for Mary Poppins





The one that I was so interested of all the artwork was Walt Disney enjoying breakfast at Club 33. I really love this a lot and Jeff told us that the art work is limited edition by Charles Boyer. 





Now we are right close to the elevator and Jeff talked about the phone booth right in the Lounge Alley which was used in the film The Happiest Milionaire.










Jeff now took us in the Trophy room which is the other dining room in Club 33. We were lucky to be in the main dining room and were given the opportunity to see the Trophy room. Part of the room was being cleaned up that day when that one big family was eating in the Trophy room. Jeff gave us a history of the room where the California Turkey Vulture which was designed to talk to the guests. There are hidden microphones on the overhead lamps where we could see them. There were a lot of very nice artifacts in the room.















When we were taken out of the Trophy room, we were back at the Lounge Alley and Jeff had to go back to work. We really appreciated Jeff time to take us around Club 33 that night and gave us a tour and history of the club. 

Just before we left, he told us that we can purchase Club 33 merchandise in the case. We knew that we wanted to get a little something when we left that night and the hostess right by the elevator would help us.





Most of the CM waiters and waitresses were getting the restaurant ready later that night where we didnt see other people when we were about to leave. 

The merchandise in the cabinet and they were all very interesting to look at and I could easily have spent a lot of money on the merchandise.















My DA and I did buy a lot of merchandise that day where I must have spent over $300 in Club 33 stuff while my DA spent about $100. It has been awhile since I have spent that much money on merchandise at the DLR (Im not counting the D23 Expo in August since it is not at the DLR but at the Anaheim Convention Center). 

After my DA and I bought our merchandise at Club 33, we started to leave and head towards the bottom. I really didnt want to leave Club 33 that day but we had to meet up with DGM, DM and DD2 later that night. 

We walked down the stairs since the elevator was not working during our time. It would have been nice to ride in the elevator but we are glad to have a meal that day.





Just one last picture of Club 33 before we left that day and it was worth every second when we were in there that day.





We walked on out of the door and there were guests outside take pictures in front of the door. I remember that one of those people try to peek in when we left Club 33. 

This was an amazing experience to eat at Club 33 during the trip. The food was very good and Ill say it again that this was the best food that I have ever eaten at the Disneyland Resort. The CMs were great especially our waiter Jeff who was great helping us during our meal and also to give us a tour around upstairs. This will be something that we will never forget for the rest of our lives. This was by far the highlight of the trip even though I love going to the DLR during the holiday season but it was all about Club 33 for me and my DA.

After that, my DA and I were now back in NOS with all the crowds and are ready to meet up with DGM, DM and DD2 that night.

That is it for this post and I will have more from DL that night and see what we are doing next.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Oh WOW, Bret.  You got great pictures inside Club33.  How awesome to have that tour with Jeff and I think you're really glad to have gotten all the merchandise.  It will be something tangible to look at and remember this meal.

I can only imagine what a fantastic time you and your DA had in here.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Luisa said:


> Hi Bret, after seeing a link to your report in the Christmas super-thread I'd thought I'd have a look as I've always loved the photos you've posted on it. I had to laugh when I read about your hunt for the calendar on your first day as I think I was there at the same time! That was my second day and I know it was around 2.30 or so when I went to Elias & Co also searching for calendars, and when I was buying mine another CM asked the guy serving me if they had them- maybe it was your CM, what a coincidence if it was! In fact, there is one of your photos that I'm sure I can see my arm in (or maybe I've just convinced myself it's mine as it would be funny if it was).
> Aside from all that, I'm loving your report and photos as not only am I enjoying reading about your trip but also reliving mine (I was there Nov 21-24)



Luisa - if that really is your arm in that picture......  I have to wait to see your arm in Bret's shot; even if we live in the same town and could do a 3D meet-up.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures of Club 33 Bret!  I feel like I've been there too.  I really liked the Club 33 mouse ears.  What did you end up buying?


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Oh WOW, Bret.  You got great pictures inside Club33.  How awesome to have that tour with Jeff and I think you're really glad to have gotten all the merchandise.  It will be something tangible to look at and remember this meal.
> 
> I can only imagine what a fantastic time you and your DA had in here.



Thank you PiO. Jeff was very nice and we had a great time going around that day. I was glad to get the merchandise before we left Club 33 that night. That day will be something that I will never forget for the rest of my life. 

My DA had a great time and she said that it was worth the money that we paid for that meal. 




tksbaskets said:


> Great pictures of Club 33 Bret!  I feel like I've been there too.  I really liked the Club 33 mouse ears.  What did you end up buying?



Thank you TK. I bought a couple of polos, ears, hat, pins, & key chains. 


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 23rd, 2013  Part 15*​
On the last update, we just finished out lunch at Club 33 and our waiter Jeff gave us a tour of the club. It was a great day for the both of us to have a great meal and get a history lesson of Club 33. That was one of the best meals that I have ever eaten at the Disneyland Resort. Now back to the trip report.

My DA and I just have finished out great meal at Club 33 and now it was around 5:30pm when we got out and back at New Orleans Square. We need to meet up with DGM, DM and DD2 that night where they went back to the Grand California Hotel to take a nap and are about to meet back up with us at DL. They told us that they were in DL when we exited Club 33 and will meet up with them at the Hub. 

Our plan for that night was to watch Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle Enchanting Lighting show and Believe&In Holiday Magic fireworks in front of Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle. Since we didnt see Believe&In Holiday Magic fireworks on Friday during our first night since the fireworks was cancelled due to high winds, we wanted DGM, DM and DD2 to experience the full effect of Believe fireworks in front of SB Winter Castle. 

When we met up with them around the Hub, it was around 6:30pm and there were people staking out spots in front of SB Winter Castle. The curb spot right close to the Hub which I usually get when I watch the fireworks already had some people. I was kind of surprised that there were people waiting 3+ hours for the fireworks that night so we had to get our curb spot one hour early. I was surprised that we had to wait an extra hour to get a spot in front of SB Winter Castle for the fireworks. I originally thought that we only had to wait 2 hours to get a curb side spot but since there were people waiting earlier then I have expected, we had to wait around that time.

Since we came during Thanksgiving break which my DA and I have gone during the first weekend of the Holiday season, there are more crowds during Thanksgiving break then the first weekend of the Holiday season. I talked to DGM & DM if they had no problem with the waiting and they had no problem resting up until it was time for the fireworks and SB Winter Castle Enchantment Lighting show.

We got a spot on the curb side around 6:45pm which was 2 hours and 45 minutes until the 9:30pm Believe&In Holiday Magic fireworks. It has been a long time since I have waited that long for the fireworks. I would say that I would not wait that long for the fireworks and the lighting show. DM & DGM had no problem waiting that long for the fireworks.






Since we had some time until the 7:30pm Enchantment lighting, I left the group and walked around the park to look for the Mickey macadamia nut clusters. I was not lucky to find the clusters around the whole resort and the last place that might have it is at Poohs Corner. 

While I was walking over to Critter Country, I went by Frontierland and it has the decorations during the holiday season.





Pioneer Mercantile store





The Shooting Exposition





I went into the Bonanza Outfitters store that has Christmas merchandise while I was in the area.





I went around looking for any Christmas trees and there are a few with ornaments















After looking around the Bonanza Outfitters store, I went straight on over to Critter Country. When I looked at the ground sitting spots for the show of Fantamic!, there were already people waiting for the 9pm show. Most of the ground spots were already filled up and surprised to see that it was all full.

I walked all the way to CC to see if they have the Mickey macadamia nut clusters and just like everywhere else, they didnt have them. It was a shame that the DLR didnt have the macadamia nut clusters. I talked to the CM about it and they were kind of surprised that they dont carry them. 

While I was at Poohs Corner, I went around to take pictures of the Christmas trees










A look at the treats.















After looking around Poohs Corner, I started to head on back to my group so we can watch the 7:30pm show of SB Winter Castle Enchantment Lighting.

But on the way, I had to get a few pictures of the Christmas trees in Critter Country.










I had to stop in at the Golden Horseshoe.





There were a few trees in the Golden Horseshoe










I then met up with everyone around 7:15pm with about 15 minutes to go until the 7:30pm show of SB Winter Castle Enchantment Lighting. When I got back, most of the street in front of SB Winter Castle was all filled up. I was surprised to see the streets all filled up in that short of time. So I knew that it was going to be hard to maneuver around the area. So I was planning on staying with them until it was time for Believe&In Holiday Magic fireworks at 9:30pm. 

We got to see the 7:30pm and 8:30pm Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle Enchantment Lighting show which is a very nice show before the fireworks. The castle lights up and plays a song and the best part about the show is that it snows around the Hub area before the fireworks. This is one of the best ways to see the snow at DL if you cant see the fireworks. 

The day was kind of very busy with a lot of people to watch the fireworks. I would normally wouldnt wait 3 hours for the fireworks since I have seen them in the past but it was for DGM, DM and DD2 to experience the fireworks in front of SB Winter Castle. 

It was a long 3+ hour wait time for the fireworks at 9:30pm that night. It did felt long with all the people already trying to find a spot in front of the castle. But we were able to wait that long for the fireworks and it is almost about time. 

While we were waiting, my DA and I were talking to a nice family that was right next to us. We talked about the fireworks that night as well as their day at the parks. It is nice once in a while to talk to other people while we are waiting for the shows. 




















It is almost time for the 9:30pm Believe&In Holiday Magic fireworks show and that will be on another post.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love seeing all the Christmas trees, Bret.  There sure are a lot of them at DLR, aren't there?


----------



## ACDSNY

Fabulous pics in Club 33.  We were totally in awe of the place when we had dinner there so I understand how you wanted to stay as long as possible.  Love your pics of the Castle too.


----------



## franandaj

That's so nice that you had a great lunch at Club 33.  I'm glad that the food was good and you enjoyed yourself.  It's always been wonderful when we have dined there!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Love seeing all the Christmas trees, Bret.  There sure are a lot of them at DLR, aren't there?



There are a lot of Christmas trees around the DLR. Each of the trees around the DLR are unique and different and not the same thing. 




ACDSNY said:


> Fabulous pics in Club 33.  We were totally in awe of the place when we had dinner there so I understand how you wanted to stay as long as possible.  Love your pics of the Castle too.



My DA and I could have spent another 1 to 2 hours longer to look around the dining rooms, art work, bathrooms, etc. but we had to leave to be with our other party members that night. 




franandaj said:


> That's so nice that you had a great lunch at Club 33.  I'm glad that the food was good and you enjoyed yourself.  It's always been wonderful when we have dined there!



Thank you Alison. It was a great lunch and we had an amazing time. It was worth paying the $65 per person for the meal. The food was very nice especially the butternut squash bisque which was the best dish for the two of us. Jeff was very nice and helpful during our meal but the best part was that he took us around Club 33 and gave us a history of the club. I will be looking to read and hear about the new improvements to Club 33. It still is sad that the Court of Angels is now closed and being used as the new entrance to Club 33. 


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## kmedina

I got pretty behind on all my DISing.  I started with yours over an hour ago and just finished (finally caught up). I will have to come back later to read others. 

Your Haunted Mansion Holiday pictures are amazing.  I took some of my own, but they are a hot mess as usual. I love all of the decorations you saw.  It amazes me how you seem to see so much more than I do each trip.  I guess that comes with experience. Every time I read your report, you remind me of something else I missed. All of the treats you found look amazing. It is probably a good thing I did not find them all or I would have gained more weight than I already did. 

We had a more than 30 minute wait for the monorail on our most recent trip too. The worst part was the line was cut off on the couple right in front of us who let at least 30 people around them.  Oh well.  We had a great time that evening at Disneyland even though we rode nothing.  Like you, we found very long lines for everything, except FNSV, which was closed (much to our disappointment). At least you got to take in IASW a little later. We watched the IASW show and watched the castle lighting. I probably do not even have to tell you Crap did not let us wait for the fireworks. But, you're right. Watching the castle lighting with the snow is the next best thing to staying for the fireworks. 

We rode very few things on our California Adventure day too.  I think you actually did better than us as we never hot Luigis or LM. We did hit MJJ of course. 

Your surprise was fantastic, and I am super happy for you. Everything looked amazing from the food, to the atmosphere, to the special tour. It is nice to see a rare picture of you as well.  I did not know non members were allowed to buy merchandise inside. I would be in heaven. The friend who Crap always asks to get him into Club 33 finally agreed for my upcoming birthday trip until she found out it is closed for refurbishment. She told him he should have seen it before the refurb. I just hope we are lucky enough to see it at all someday. Thanks for sharing your pictures and experience in the mean time.  I love seeing that


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 23rd, 2013  Part 16*​
On the last update, our party was able to get a spot right in front of Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle for BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks. We got a spot in front of the castle that night but it did come with a price of 3 hours that night. They had no problem with it to wait that long. I also went out to Critter Country to see if the Mickey macadamia nut cluster was at Poohs Corner but no luck. I was able to walk right by Frontierland with the Christmas decorations. Now we were waiting for the 9:30pm BelieveIn Holiday Magic firework show to start and were all looking forward to it. 

It was now time for the 9:30pm BelieveIn Holiday Magic firework show. I have seen Believe ever since the firework show debut in 2000. The show has been updated over the years and this is the firework during the Holiday season. We didnt get to see it on Friday night since it was canceled due to high winds but Saturday night was perfect and wasnt windy. My DA have seen Believe with me over the years that we have come during the holiday season. This was DGM, DM and DD2 first time seeing the fireworks and they were exciting to see it in front of SB Winter Castle.

Just about 5 minutes before the fireworks, the CMs told the guests that were in the streets sitting down to stand up for the fireworks. Everyone around the area all stand up and started to move towards the front to make room. For the people that were sitting on the curb like my party didnt have to move since I dont want to give up the curb spot. I always use the curb spot to get extra height to watch the fireworks so there wont be any people in my picture view.

I asked DM if DD2 wont be scared of the fireworks since they are loud. She told me that it wont be a problem since she was able to see the fireworks during Fourth of July back in Sacramento. That was great news to hear that she wont be scared of the loud bang noise of the fireworks.

This was the first time using my new Nikon D7100 DSLR for the fireworks that night. I was planned on taking pictures of the firework trails with the new DSLR instead of getting regular pictures. I also used the Tamron 17-50mm lens with a 0.9 Neutral Density Filter on the lens. 

It was also my first time using my new MeFoto Roadtrip tripod which I bought. I wanted to have a tripod that would be mobile for me to use. I want to thank *PiO* for giving me the tip about the MeFoto Roadtrip tripod since she has one as well. Even though the tripod is heavy when I carry it around with me during the trip but the size is perfect where I can take it on the rides without having a big tripod to carry around. Originally I used those cheap tripods that I have used to the parks which are very tall and they do take a lot of space. I was so glad to be able to buy the MeFoto Roadtrip tripod and to be able to use it during the November trip which it is perfect to use when in the parks. I will be using this tripod on many Disney trips so I can take pictures and videotape.

I also tried something new that night. As you know that I use a tripod in order to videotape the fireworks and take the firework trails pictures. But the only problem is that I can only have one camera on the tripod. I could have my video camera in my hands while I have the DSLR on the tripod but my hands wont be steady for 10-15 minute firework show and the firework trails pictures wont be good when my hands are wobbling. When I did a lot of research of how to have both cameras on a tripod, I found that there is a bracket mounting that can be attached to the tripod and has two attachments to hold multiple devices. This was the solution to have both cameras on one tripod and get what I wanted of videotaping without being wobbling and firework trail pictures. But I realized that having the video camera with the DSLR is that the DSLR will make sounds when the video camera is recording and it will get the clicking sounds. The video sounds wasnt that bad as I have thought when I videotaped Believe that night. I was glad to get both cameras on one tripod and will use the new bracket for other shows in the future. I was able to use the bracket during the December trip as well.

I wont be showing all the pictures that I have took that night since some of them didnt turn out really well and I did mistime the fireworks. I thought about setting the exposure longer but I dont want too much going on. It would be nice to get one shot with all the trails on one but I wanted to try separate ones with the new DSLR. I will do a long exposure one day when I go back to the DLR.

Here are pictures from the 9:30pm show of BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks that Saturday night.




































































































BelieveIn Holiday Magic is now over





At the end of Believe means it is time for the snow. It does snow around the Hub after Believe or if Believe is canceled, it will still snow. Not only the Hub, it will also snow in Main Street, the ground sitting area right next to the Rivers of America and Its a Small World Plaza.















When it stopped snowing around the Hub, I packed all of my equipment back in the bags from the tripod & video camera. We talked about what we want to do that night. DM told us that it was time to take DD2 back to the GCH to call it for the night since she needs to go to sleep so we can enjoy our next day at the DLR. 

Before we left DL that night, we had to stop at one place before we left. But that will be on the next update so stay tune.


----------



## kmedina

I was caught up for a whole minute, lol. Anyway, I just read the new one and am caught up again. Looks like the wait was worth it because your fireworks shots are amazing. There are no heads in your shots. Even if all of your shots did not turn out, the ones that did were well worth the investment.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> I got pretty behind on all my DISing.  I started with yours over an hour ago and just finished (finally caught up). I will have to come back later to read others.
> 
> Your Haunted Mansion Holiday pictures are amazing.  I took some of my own, but they are a hot mess as usual. I love all of the decorations you saw.  It amazes me how you seem to see so much more than I do each trip.  I guess that comes with experience. Every time I read your report, you remind me of something else I missed. All of the treats you found look amazing. It is probably a good thing I did not find them all or I would have gained more weight than I already did.
> 
> We had a more than 30 minute wait for the monorail on our most recent trip too. The worst part was the line was cut off on the couple right in front of us who let at least 30 people around them.  Oh well.  We had a great time that evening at Disneyland even though we rode nothing.  Like you, we found very long lines for everything, except FNSV, which was closed (much to our disappointment). At least you got to take in IASW a little later. We watched the IASW show and watched the castle lighting. I probably do not even have to tell you Crap did not let us wait for the fireworks. But, you're right. Watching the castle lighting with the snow is the next best thing to staying for the fireworks.
> 
> We rode very few things on our California Adventure day too.  I think you actually did better than us as we never hot Luigis or LM. We did hit MJJ of course.
> 
> Your surprise was fantastic, and I am super happy for you. Everything looked amazing from the food, to the atmosphere, to the special tour. It is nice to see a rare picture of you as well.  I did not know non members were allowed to buy merchandise inside. I would be in heaven. The friend who Crap always asks to get him into Club 33 finally agreed for my upcoming birthday trip until she found out it is closed for refurbishment. She told him he should have seen it before the refurb. I just hope we are lucky enough to see it at all someday. Thanks for sharing your pictures and experience in the mean time.  I love seeing that



Nice to hear that you got back safely from your quick DL trip Kim. 

Thank you Kim. The HMH pictures are getting better and better with every trip and even though I didn’t get a good picture of the Oogie Boogie at the end of the ride which was disappointing during that ride experience, I was able to get a picture of him later during the trip in which you will find out later on. I just walk around the DLR and take some time to see what is interesting to take a picture of. Going around the DLR and know what to do at what time comes into play and saves you the time so you enjoy the full experience at the parks. I learned the hard way during the earlier days before I got the AP and just like you said that it does come with experience. I’m glad that by reading my trip report that you can go back and see what you missed and do during your next trip. I did read your update on the Christmas Superthread about you being able to see the IASW Clock show and Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle Enchantment Lighting. All of those holiday treats look so good that I can’t stop thinking about it and trying them. 

That was a long wait time to get on the monorail. My party that went with me during the last month trip when we were at the DTD station with an ECV, we had to wait around that time to get on the monorail. That was a crazy trip in December where it was crowded at DL where the lines were on average 30-40 minute wait time. I’m sorry to hear that the FNSV was closed during your trip. I was kind of shock to hear that the FNSV was closed on Saturday instead of being closed on the 6th. We had to wait for a while to ride IASWH at night but everyone in my party had a fun time riding it at night which is the best time to ride it over the daytime. I’m glad that you were able to see the IASW Clock show and SB Winter Castle Enchantment Lighting. I know from your previous TR’s that Crap doesn’t like to stay during the fireworks which is a shame. He got to at least stay one night for the fireworks. Maybe when you go back in March he will let you and the boys to stay up at night to watch Remember Dreams Come True fireworks. Nice to hear that you were able to experience the snow during the SB Winter Castle Enchantment Lighting. 

I know that you had to go on MJJ during your trip and sorry to hear that you were not able to go on the Little Mermaid ride and LFT.

Thank you Kim. It was a real treat to eat at Club 33 during the November trip. The food, atmosphere, the special tour by Jeff just made our first time visiting Club 33 a memorable one. It is rare to see a picture of me but I have been in a lot of pictures this past year with all the different trips I have done before in the past, I wasn’t in those other ones. It was nice to buy Club 33 merchandise that day and we were both happy to have something to remember during our meal. That would have been a great birthday treat to have a meal at Club 33 during your birthday. Just like you said that it is now closed for improvements. Glad that you are following along my trip reports Kim.




kmedina said:


> I was caught up for a whole minute, lol. Anyway, I just read the new one and am caught up again. Looks like the wait was worth it because your fireworks shots are amazing. There are no heads in your shots. Even if all of your shots did not turn out, the ones that did were well worth the investment.



Waiting 3 hours that day wass way too long for my DA but she had no problem waiting since it was for DGM, DM and DD2 that night. I mostly would have no problem waiting for the fireworks but that was a long wait since I have seen Believe…In Holiday Magic fireworks a lot during the holiday season. Mostly I wait 2 hours for the fireworks and F! first show with no problem. But the extra waiting time does come in handy during the holiday season since there are two shows of SB Winter Castle Enchantment Lighting at 7:30pm & 8:30pm and watching the 9:30pm fireworks show. If it was 2 hours, it would have been no problem for that wait. If I do ever wait that long is that there will be a new fireworks show. It is important to have a tripod that is tall enough and won’t obstruct the view of the other guests behind me. The curb spots when watching the fireworks are so important so I can get extra height so I won’t get no heads in the picture or video. Watching the fireworks in front of SB Castle is always a gamble because you never know if the fireworks will be canceled due to high winds or technical issues. I’m lucky that I haven’t wasted my time for the fireworks in front of the castle.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 2  November 23rd, 2013  Part 17*​
On the last update, our party was able to watch the 9:30pm BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks show at Disneyland that Saturday night. I do enjoy watching Believe during the holiday season at DL and it hasnt disappointed me one bit. We were lucky that it ran that night and I was able to take pictures of the firework trails and also videotape that night. We were able to experience the snow after the show which is fun to see.

After BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks is done, DGM & DM told my DA and I that it was time for them to go back to their room at the GCH to call it for the night. But they had some time to do one more thing until they head on back. It was also good idea for my DA and me to go back to the room as well since we have been in DL ever since we came during Magic Morning/Extra Magic Morning and at DTD/DLR hotels which she doesnt do often since we take a break in the afternoon. I was amazed that she was able to stay at DL, DTD & the DLR hotels that long during the day.

The next day is another EMH at DCA so it was important to go back to the room that night and rest up so we can take advantage of EMH at DCA since DGM, DM and DD2 were staying at the GCH.

We were first making our way out of the park that night.





But before we head on back to the rooms to call it for the night, we had to stop to get my favorite desserts and that would be a Dole Whip Float. I have been getting the floats over the soft serve these last few trips which have been great. 

So we head on over to Adventureland to get to the Tiki Juice Bar to get the Dole Whip Floats. But I forgot since guests were leaving from the 1st show of F! that night, we couldnt go towards Adventureland since it is an exit. So we had to walk on over to Frontierland first and then cut on over to Adventureland.

When we were over at Adventureland, the queue for the Tiki Juice Bar wasnt that long so we went in the queue and waited to get the Dole Whip Floats.





Those Dole Whip Floats are amazing and I will still get them when I go to DL.





DGM & DM loved the floats so much that they might want to get another one during the trip. When we were right next to the Tiki Room, they wanted to get a picture together. 





After we got our floats, we started to head on out of the park and call it for the night. There were a lot of other guests that were leaving the park as us. So it was nice to go back to the room to rest up after a long day at the park with all the different attractions, shows, and restaurants that day. 











A look at the ornaments of the MS Christmas Tree at Town Square.















We walked on out of DL and back at the Esplanade. This is where we parted ways that night where they went back to the GCH while my DA and I head on back to BWAI to call it for the night. 

We got back to BWAI around 10:30pm that night which was quite long for my DA and me. We kept talking about Club 33 that time when we got back to our room of finally to be able to eat at that place and cross it off our bucket list of things that we want to do a the DLR. We went to bed around 11pm and concluded Saturday during our November trip.

This was one of the best days for my DA and me to be at the DLR since we were able to enjoy MM/EMH with DGM, DM, & DD2 that morning at DL, we had a character breakfast at the Plaza Inn with Minnie & Friends, went on a few rides that morning to the afternoon and watch BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks that night. But the real highlight from that day was that my DA and I had lunch at Club 33. Eating at Club 33 during lunch was a great opportunity and we loved every second being in that restaurant. I could go on and on about Club 33 that day and same thing with my DA. 

Now that the second day of our trip is now completed, the next one will be our third day of the trip which is another day that I am looking forward to since I havent seen this new show during the holiday season. That will be it for this post and stay tune for the next day of the November trip report.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Bret!!!!  Your nighttime and firework shots are positively DELICIOUS!  Great job.  


This would have been one super satisfying day for you today....Club 33 and magnificent fireworks/night time pics.


Looking forward to more.


----------



## franandaj

Your fireworks shots are just getting better and better!  What a great day!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Bret!!!!  Your nighttime and firework shots are positively DELICIOUS!  Great job.
> 
> 
> This would have been one super satisfying day for you today....Club 33 and magnificent fireworks/night time pics.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to more.



Thank you PiO. They are not my best pictures of the firework trails but they are not bad for the first time with the Nikon D7100. Next time when I go back, I am determine to get better pictures of the firework trails.

It was one of the best times I have been to DL from the rides, shows, Club 33, Plaza Inn and fireworks. That was a great day and I won't forget it for the rest of my life.




franandaj said:


> Your fireworks shots are just getting better and better!  What a great day!



Thank you Alison. The firework trail pictures turned out nice but I can do a lot better. That was a great day and it was so much fun.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  November 24th, 2013  Part 1*​
The next day was Sunday morning which is our third day of our trip. Mostly in the past Sunday is our last day during our trip which is always the saddest part of the trip. But for this trip, we will be leaving on Monday the 25th so we can spend some more time with DGM, DM and DD2 during the trip. They are leaving on Tuesday the 26th so they will be at the parks on Monday while we leave that day. We had done quite a lot during Thanksgiving break which the crowds were okay during the first two days of the trip. 

This was going to be another fun day at the parks that day in which we will be going to Disney California Adventure. The first two days we have went to DL and did everything we want to do. Now it was DCA turn during the trip in which I really want to see the new World of Color Winter Dreams show. DGM, DM & DD2 went to DCA the first day of the trip but they havent done all the good rides so this is a full day for them.

Since they are staying at the GCH during the trip and it was Extra Magic Hours at DCA, we need to take advantage of DCA that morning where it will open to the hotel guests at 7am to 8am. It will be fun to go to DCA that morning and take advantage of Radiator Springs Racers. But in my past experience of riding RSR first thing in the morning is not that well since most of the time when we were in the queue to get on the ride, the ride is not running. I was hoping that RSR will be open that morning so we can ride it first thing in the morning during EMH.

My DA and I woke up around 6am that morning since we need to get up early so we can meet up with DGM, DM and DD2 at the GCH. Luckily we went back to the hotel early on Saturday night so we can go with them to DCA during EMH. Sometimes I like to sleep since we dont have EMH/Magic Morning when going to the parks so it was nice to 

We left our room around 6:30am to the Disneyland Resort to meet up with the rest of our party at the GCH. There werent too many people out on Harbor that morning since most of the guests are still sleeping while there are CMs heading on over to work.





When we were approaching the security check point, there were some guests waiting. The Esplanade isnt open that early in the morning and most of the guests that came from Harbor Blvd had to wait. But for us, we told them that we are heading on over to the GCH. So we were able to cross the Esplanade that morning without waiting until the CMs opened the Esplanade.





You dont see DTD that empty that much.





When we got to the GCH lobby, it is so nice to see the Christmas tree in the lobby. I dont get too many opportunities to see the Christmas tree in the lobby of the GCH during the holiday season. Ever since my DA and I have been coming to the DLR in mid November these last few years, the tree isnt up until Thanksgiving. To my surprise that the tree was up during our trip before Thanksgiving. 





It didnt took DGM, DM and DD2 to meet us at the lobby of the GCH. They were all excited to go to DCA that morning with my DA and I. DD2 was all dressed up very nice for today but I wont show the picture of her just yet since we got a character meal that Sunday. 

So we all head on over towards the DCA entrance from the GCH. Since they were staying on-site, we were able to go during EMH at DCA. When we got in the line, there were a lot of people waiting to go into DCA that morning.





Our first thing we want to do that morning was to get in the queue for Radiator Springs Racers and ride it that morning. I would never ride RSR first thing in the morning with my past experience of the ride being down first thing in the morning and later it will be up and running. I dont want to spend time in the morning in the queue of RSR waiting to get on the ride. Its always a gamble when riding RSR first thing in the morning where you could be waiting in line when you can do other things or be able to ride it first thing. 

We entered DCA at 7am and we head straight on over to Cars Land to get in line. Since DD2 was not tall enough to ride RSR, we will be planning on doing the rider swap where DGM and DM would be able to ride RSR and change with each other since DD2 had to be with DM or DGM. 

We walked all the way from the entrance right at the GCH over to CL. It was quiet that morning where most of the people were walking on over to CL just like us.










They were ahead of me since I was getting pictures. 





We were now in Cars Land and there was already a long line to get on RSR. 





We were close by Sarges Surplus Hut when the line stopped. Even though we got there early at the turnstiles at the GCH, there was a long line to get on RSR that morning. Now you know why I dont like to ride RSR first thing in the morning with those long crazy queues.





We have heard from the CMs that RSR was not running yet and they werent letting any guests in the queue when you enter RSR. But just awhile ago, they started to take the guests to the queue and we were walking down until we got to the entrance.





Flos V8 Café wasnt opened during EMH





Red was out greeting the guests where there wasnt too many people greeting him that morning since everyone was in line for RSR.





When we were in the line to get on RSR, we talked about doing the Rider Swap since DD2 wasnt tall enough to ride RSR. DGM and DM wanted to ride RSR but they cant ride it together since DD2 would have to stay with us and she cant stand it without DGM and DM. So we will use the Rider Swap with DA, DM and me the first time. Then later DGM will be able to go on the ride with my DA or me. I have never done the rider swap before and it was neat to try it for the first time. 





The Court house looks great during the Holiday season.





When we got up to the gate to enter the queue for RSR, we have heard that it wasnt up and running and the CMs told the guests that we can stay in the queue until the ride was up and running. It wasnt up and running around 7:15am that morning which time is very important since you can spend part of the EMH in the queue or go on other rides that morning. Since we were already in the queue, DM wanted to ride RSR that morning so we waited in the queue for a while until it is up and running. 





We had to go towards the backside of Ramones House of Body Art store since the queue could go all the way towards the view of Ornament Valley. We waited almost 30 minutes in the queue until the line started to move. DM and I were in the line while my DA, DGM and DD2 were somewhere around CL. They told us to go on RSR and DGM and DM will be able to ride it when we get back. 











Radiator Spring




















The wait time to get on the ride that morning was long but it went by really quickly when the ride was open that morning.










Its almost our time to ride RSR.





DM and I are were about to ride RSR that morning and it was going to be fun but that will be on the next update. So stay tune from RSR.


----------



## PrincessInOz

That's a relatively long queue for RSR.  It's nice to see that it's still a popular ride after all this time.


----------



## ACDSNY

I agree with Alison, your pics are getting better and better.  Truly enjoying the magic of the holiday season.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> That's a relatively long queue for RSR.  It's nice to see that it's still a popular ride after all this time.



The queue was long that morning where we waited over 30 minutes when RSR was not up and running. As you can tell that's why I don't like riding RSR first thing in the morning since it could be down. The ride is still as popular ever since it opened in 2012. Back during the December trip, the wait time for RSR was as long as 3 hours which was just crazy. Luckily the wait time was not that long as I have thought that morning.




ACDSNY said:


> I agree with Alison, your pics are getting better and better.  Truly enjoying the magic of the holiday season.



Thank you Angela. The pictures are getting better and better after every trip.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  November 24th, 2013  Part 2*​
On our last update, my DA and I met up with DGM, DM and DD2 at the GCH so we can go to DCA that morning during Extra Magic Hours. It was so neat to go to DCA early that morning during EMH. We were planning on going to DCA early that morning to take advantage of Radiator Springs Racers. But I dont like to ride it first thing in the morning since the ride can be down and not running. We took a chance of riding it that morning and unfortunately it was down until 7:45am that morning. DM and I were about to get on the ride while my DA, DGM and DD2 were somewhere at CL. Now back to the trip report and at RSR.

DM and I were about to get on RSR that morning at the loading area. When we were about to enter the ride, the CM told us that we can have the car to ourselves. I was kind of surprised that we had the car to ourselves. So it was going to be fun to be able to get a picture of DM and I on the ride without any other people. 

This is not as great as the ride experience back in September with PiO, her family, Alison and Fran when we got to ride RSR three times in a row. I still had a fun time riding RSR three times with them back in September in which I still cant forget about it. 

Now it is time for our ride experience on RSR that Sunday morning just DM and me.





Lets go for a drive










Whos that?





Its Mack!





Passing by Minny





Mater





Tractor tipping





Theirs Frank





In the town of Radiator Springs





Sally and McQueen. Which side will we get?





We got Luigis Casa Della Tires side which is the one that I always want to get and it was so nice to be on this side.





Those are great white wall tires.





Were ready to race Doc 










And were off.










We won the race which is nice and we were greeted by Mater and McQueen





We exited the car and we got to see our photo in which we got the car to ourselves without any other guests.










After looking at the pictures we were outside and walking on out. But we had to look at Cadillac Range










When we were back at Radiator Springs, we met up with my DA, DGM, and DD2. It was time to do our next activity at DCA. But before we left, there was already a long line to get on RSR that morning.





The line to get on RSR was all the way towards the entrance of Cars Land when the park opened that morning. 





Also when we were in the line, we were able to get the rider swap FP since DD2 couldnt ride RSR when we were in line earlier that morning when the ride was down.





After meeting up with each other, we started to do our next activity at DCA. But that will be on the next update.


----------



## ACDSNY

How cool you got to have a car to yourselves!  Great pic of the two of you.  I love the one of Mater too.


----------



## PrincessInOz

How cool to have the car to yourselves.  

Nice pics inside.


----------



## tksbaskets

I love EMH in the morning but like you would not go to RSR right off.  Great pictures and thank you for explaining and showing the ride swap process.

We really liked RSR and did it each day we were at DCA.  We'd get a fastpass after spending time at Toy Story during EMH.


----------



## mvf-m11c

ACDSNY said:


> How cool you got to have a car to yourselves!  Great pic of the two of you.  I love the one of Mater too.



That was so neat to be able to have the car to ourselves that morning. I was kind of surprised as well that the CM's didn't put other people on the same car with DM and me. You won't see that too often of two people in one car on RSR. It was fun to ride it that morning even though we all had to wait awhile to get on RSR that morning. But it turned out great since we were able to get a rider swap pass that morning.




PrincessInOz said:


> How cool to have the car to yourselves.
> 
> Nice pics inside.



It was so neat to be able to ride RSR just the two of us. I know that you would love to have the car to yourself with your family or friends. I forget to say that we were able to do that back in September with Alison. That was a fun time back in September to ride RSR.




tksbaskets said:


> I love EMH in the morning but like you would not go to RSR right off.  Great pictures and thank you for explaining and showing the ride swap process.
> 
> We really liked RSR and did it each day we were at DCA.  We'd get a fastpass after spending time at Toy Story during EMH.



It has been a while since I have done EMH at DCA since Disney did the AP EMH promotion for the AP holders. It was nice to go that morning with DGM, DM and DD2 since they were staying at the GCH but I would not even consider going on RSR first thing in the morning with the problems of the ride breaking down a lot. But it wasn't that long of a wait that morning where it was about 3 quarters of our time during EMH when RSR was not up. Thank you TK. I haven't done the rider swap in a very long time and it was nice to be able to get one since DD2 couldn't ride RSR. She was fine that she wasn't able to ride RSR and it was nice to use the rider swap pass later during the day.

That is nice to hear that you were able to ride RSR each day during your trip last month. It is so nice to be able to use the FP system on RSR in order to avoid the long wait time. 


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  November 24th, 2013  Part 3*​
Just after DM and I finished riding Radiator Springs Racers. We met up with my DA, DGM and DD2. Disney California Adventure just opened up at 8am and there was a long line to get on RSR. Luckily for us that we were able to ride RSR that morning and get a rider swap pass since DD2 couldnt ride RSR and it will be a good opportunity for DGM and my DA to be able to ride RSR later during the day. They thought about riding it when we got off but she told DGM that it will be perfect to ride it at night which is amazing. We didnt plan on getting in the FP queue for RSR that morning since it might go late at night. So we didnt get a FP that day.

While we were still in Cars Land, DM talked to us if it was possible to ride Luigis Flying Tires and we had no problem with it since we were in Cars Land. 

I havent ridden LFT since the Annual Passholder sneak peek back in June 2012 when it wasnt even opened yet. I have thought about riding LFT a lot of times ever since it opened in 2012 but I have never made the commitment to ride it ever since until the November trip. The ride experience has not been the same since Disney took away the beach balls that was part of the ride. Today, there is no more beach balls that is part of the ride which made riding LFT so fun. I can understand why Disney took away the beach balls since it does slow the queue to get on the ride and it is also a hazard of someone getting hit in the face. It was nice to be able to ride it that trip with the rest of the party.

The wait was only 10 minutes which was very nice when DCA opens at 8am so it was an easy decision to go on LFT that morning. We went through the main building of Luigis Casa Della Tires and it still looks the same ever since CL opened in 2012.










The Francesco Burnoulli topiary looks like the same ever since 2012.





Its almost our time to board the flying tires.





It wasnt too long until we boarded the flying tires. I rode with my DA while DGM, DM and DD2 went on the other. It was kind of weird at first riding LFT without the beach balls that was part of the ride experience during the early days of LFT but it was nice to get back on the ride after a year and a half.





DGM, DD2, & DM were having a great time and we were trying to bump into each other for most part of the ride.





It was so fun to ride LFT after not riding it since it opened in the summer of 2012. DGM, DM and DD2 had a fun time riding LFT that morning. 

Just after we got off, DD2 wanted to go to A Bugs Land and go on some rides. So the five of us walked on over to ABL from the backside of Cars Land right by LFT. But first DGM, DM and DD2 wanted to get some pictures in Cars Land until we head on over to ABL. Since they had the PhotoPass+ package, they are taking advantage of the opportunity to get pictures from the CM photographers around the DLR.

The line to get on RSR is not on the street of Radiator Springs and in the actual queue of RSR.





Lightning McQueen leaving the meet & greet area at the Cozy Cone Motel.










We head on over to ABL from the CL side.





It wasnt that busy at ABL that morning since most of the guests were at CL or Paradise Pier.





The first ride that we did at ABL was Francis Ladybug Boogie which is similar to the Mad Tea Party and Maters Junkyard Jamboree. It has the spinning car as the teacups and track switch of MJJ. DGM and my DA didnt want to go on the ride since they dont like spinning rides. So it was DM, DD2 and I who rode it. It was only a 5 minute wait to get on FLB which is right during the morning. This is another ride that I havent rode in years and just walked by it when I am in ABL.





After we got off, DD2 looked at Fliks Flyers as our next ride that morning. This is another ride that I havent rode in years and it was nice to go on rides that I havent done in a long time. DGM and my DA stayed behind again and waited for the three of us until we got off the ride.










A nice aerial view of ABL with the Christmas decorations.





Just when we got off, DD2 wanted to go on more rides in ABL. She thought about going on Tuck and Rolls Drive em Buggie which is a bumper car ride and DM didnt want to go on the ride. DGM said the same thing and wont even go on the ride.





DD2 asked what other rides are in ABL and the other one was Heimlichs Chew Chew Train. So we head on over to ride HCCT that moring. It was also another walk-on that morning with a 5 minute wait. Once again my DA and DGM stayed behind while the three of us rode another ride at ABL.










When we got off HCCT, DGM and DM wanted to go on the Little Mermaid: Ariels Undersea Adventure at Paradise Pier before we did our special event at DCA that day. 

We went towards back to Cars Land on the backside to head on over to Paradise Pier. I wanted to take them towards CL so they can have a look at Ornament Valley from the backside which is the best to see it.





I just cant get tired of seeing this sign at CL every time I pass by it just like in the movie Cars 2.





While passing by CL, we were now at the back of CL heading towards Pacific Wharf and on the way we can see Radiator Springs Racers and Ornament Valley. It is so amazing to see Ornament Valley from this side of RSR.





Just before we head on over to Paradise Pier and we were in Pacific Wharf, we stopped at Boudin Bakery to get some bread sample. Every time my DA and I pass by Ghirardelli Soda Fountain and Chocolate Shop, my DA thinks about the former Mission Tortilla Factory which we get a tortilla every time. 





It was a quick stop in Boudin Bakery and I forgot to take some pictures when we were inside but it was nice to walk in Boudin Bakery to get some bread to eat while in DCA.

We exited Boudin Bakery and started to walk on over to Paradise Pier to go on the Little Mermaid ride. It was a nice day where it wasnt that busy at Paradise Pier. 





While in the area, I had to get a picture of the flowers at the light tower at PP.





While looking at the flowers at PP, we started to head on over to the Little Mermaid ride that morning. This is it for this post and stay tune for the next update at PP.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Looks like a great way to start the day at DCA; especially with DD2 with you.  Did she have a great time?


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Looks like a great way to start the day at DCA; especially with DD2 with you.  Did she have a great time?



It was a nice start of the day by riding RSR in the morning where I would never ride it first thing. But we were lucky that the ride was running that morning and didn't spend a lot of time in the queue. We got the rider swap pass so we can use it later that day, got to ride a lot of rides at ABL that morning. DD2 had a great time and maybe she will remember those great times at the DLR during the trip.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  November 24th, 2013  Part 4*​
While we were in Paradise Pier DGM, DM and DD2 wanted to go on the Little Mermaid. My DA and I have no problem going on the LM ride with them since we were in the area. My DA is not a big fan of the LM ride ever since it opened in 2011 but she has no problem riding it with other people like me or other people. The LM ride is one of the rides at DCA that I have ridden a lot ever since it opened in 2011. It almost feels like I have ridden this ride at least once during each trip to the DLR.

I forgot to get FPs for World of Color: Winter Dreams that morning while we were in DCA that morning when taking advantage of EMH. But since we were close to Grizzly River Run, I sprinted on over to GRR to get the FPs and hope that the blue 9pm FPs are still there. I collected everyones tickets and AP so I can get the FPs for WoC Winter Dreams. Since we only need one person to collect the FPs, I was the FP runner like every other trip. 

I got to GRR that morning and gave our tickets and APs to the CMs at GRR and luckily we were able to get the 9pm blue FPs that day. I was relieved that we were able to get the blue FPs that morning where we spent most of it at Cars Land.

Then I head on back to front entrance of the Little Mermaid ride in order to go on the ride. They told me that they will wait. I got back shortly getting the FPs for WoC Winter Dreams for the 9pm show and they were all waiting for me to go on the Little Mermaid ride.

When we approached the entrance to the LM ride, the wait time was only at 5 minutes. There are times during the trip in which the wait time to get on the LM ride was as long as 20 minutes. There are certain times of the day that the ride can be that long to get on it. During that morning, the wait time was not that long which is nice to ride it in the morning or at night. During the afternoon is the busy part of the day in which it can be around 20 minutes to get on the ride.

We all walked on the ride and we are about to go under the sea and see Ariel. 

During my picture taking on the Little Mermaid ride with my new DSLR, these are one of the worst pictures that I have taken on the ride. I was still learning all the settings on the camera and they didnt produce the quality as I have expected. I didnt set the ISO at 3200 since I used it at 1600 with the Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 lens. The pictures were blurry for most part of the ride in which I wont show all of them, but there were some pictures that were not that bad. So here are pictures from the Little Mermaid ride during that morning. 

Scuttle at the beginning of the ride




















Ariel










Ursula





Eric and Ariel















I was a little disappointed to see the pictures after the ride that I didnt get the quality type ones that I wanted on the ride. But everyone else had a fun time riding the Little Mermaid ride. My DA had no problem with going on the ride with DGM, DM and DD2. 

After we got off the ride, we started to head on over to our next activity at DCA was Disney Junior-Live on Stage! at Hollywood Land. The last time I have seen Disney Junior-Live on Stage! was back during the January trip with my aunt, her BF and once DD2 now DD3 (we are not talking about DD2 during this trip but the one from the January 2013 trip). They wanted to see the show during the trip and we were planning on seeing the 10:15am show. So we started to walk on over to HL to get in the queue for the 10:15am show.

The park started to get a little busy that Sunday morning.





When we passed by the RSR FP queue, the return time was already at 7:10pm to 8:10pm. This was around 9:30am that morning and to be able to ride RSR is all the way up at that time. I thought about getting in the queue to get FPs for RSR but we planned on watching the 9pm WoC: Winter Dreams show that night so there isnt enough time to ride RSR that night.





It was around 9:40am when we got over to Disney Junior-Live on Stage! at HL and we waited in the queue about 30 minutes until it was time for the 10:15am show. 





There were about 20 people in front of us with about half an hour until the 10:15am show which is not that bad so we are able to get a nice decent spot to watch the show.





It didnt took too until we entered the building. DM and DD2 got a ground sitting spot in front of the show while DGM, DA and I got a bench at the back of the building since we didnt want to sit on the ground. 

The show is a little different back in January when they added Sofia the First and Doc McStuffins back in February. It was nice to see the new show when I watched it back in January. I dont see this show too often since I do other activities at the DLR but it was nice to watch the show. 

Pictures from the 10:15am Disney Junior-Live on Stage! show.





Mickey and the gang are planning a surprise birthday party for Minnie.





Sofia the First scene 





Doc McStuffins scene










The bubbles are coming down





Happy Birthday Minnie





The show was very nice and DD2 had a fun time. I thought the show was way better than the one that I saw back in January 2013. Adding Sofia in the show makes it better for the young kids to see their favorite princess. 

After getting out of the building, we had some time to kill until we head on over to our next activity that afternoon. The day was nice and I had to get some pictures of HL while we were in the area including more Christmas decorations in the windows.





On the buildings





And everywhere around HL.





Everyone had to use the restroom until we started go to our next activity that day at DCA. But that will be on the next post so stay tune for the next update at DCA.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  November 24th, 2013  Part 5*​
When everyone came out of the restrooms, we started to go to our next activity that afternoon. I wont get to that just yet until later on this post so I can make it very interesting but since we were still in Hollywood Land, we head on over to the Off the Page store to see all the interesting merchandise in the store. This is one of my favorite stores at DCA in which it has a lot of nice figures, art work, DVDs, books, etc. 






There were quite a lot of Christmas merchandise in the store





After looking around a bit in the Off the Page store, we were now in the Animation building seeing the new HD screens. The new screen are way brighter and very nice to see than ever at the Animation building. 





It was time to hear on over to our next activity when we were in the Animation building. But before we left, DM wanted to get a picture of DD2 right next to the exit which had the Once Upon a Time words. DM really loved that picture of DD2 right next to the Once Upon a Time words.





Then we head on out of the Animation building and over to Paradise Pier to have lunch at Ariels Grotto. Yes, I am having another meal at AG for the third time in 2013 which I only had it 2 times my whole life. The reason is that DM wanted to have a character meet & greet at AG for DD2. So having it at AG is a nice way to have a M&G with the princesses. So we head on over to PP at AG. 

Now you know why DD2 had an Ariel dress that morning since we are having lunch at AG. DD2 had the Minnie dress on Saturday during Minnie and Friends character breakfast at DL and DM wanted to dress DD2 up during lunch at AG. Our meal is at 11:20am which is around the first times to have lunch. 

The park started to get a little busy that afternoon but not where it was hard to manage.





We got on over to Paradise Pier to have lunch at AG and it is so nice to see Paradise Pier from the bridge and see Mickeys Fun Wheel of Doom.





We parked the stroller and head straight on into AG.





There were quite a number of families that are trying to get in the restaurant that afternoon. Luckily we had a reservation so we didnt have to wait that long to go downstairs. 

There was a Christmas tree in the lobby of AG so I had to get another picture of the tree.





We walked down the stairs and there was Ariel greeting the guests. DD2 went straight on over to Ariel and gave a big hug. We can tell that she was so excited to see Ariel that afternoon and you can tell from the picture. DD2 dress matches perfectly as Ariel dress.





When we got a picture of Ariel with DD2, we were seated and we got to eat outside instead of eating inside since most of the seating inside were full. It was a nice afternoon so it was nice to have our meal outside.

A look at the Paradise Pier viewing area where we were seated that afternoon.










Our menu during Ariels Disney Princess Celebration lunch! The menu is a little different when I ate at AG back in January and June. There was no antipasti tower what came with the meal but instead we had the choice of a salad or a soup.





We were started with the bread which is always nice to have during a meal.





When we finished ordering our meals, the princesses started to come to our table one by one.

The first one that greeted DD2 was Belle. DD2 came prepared with her autograph book so she can get the princesses autographs.





After that it was Aurora.





But before more princesses arrived, we got our appetizers. My DA and I ordered the soup which is clam chowder. DGM and DM got the salad. It was so weird to get a soup and plated salad instead of getting the antipasti tower when eating at AG. It just shows you that there was changes to the menu and I had no problem starting off with the soup that afternoon.





Then the next princess that showed up to our table was Snow White.





Later on, Cinderella with her winter dress made an appearance.





As expected that we got to meet four Disney princesses during our meal if you do not include Ariel which will be five. I have seen Aurora, Belle, Snow White and Cinderella as the princesses that are there during Ariels Princess Celebration meals. I should say during my December trip when my aunt, Silv, MP and I ate at AG for breakfast that we got to see Tiana during the character breakfast which was nice to see a different princess. 

DD2 was so happy to be able to meet all the princesses during the lunch. 

Our food finally arrived and we were all excited to have lunch that afternoon. 

DM and I ordered the Red Oak-Smoked Honey-Whisky BBQ Tri-Tip with thinly sliced mashed potatoes and seasonal vegetables.





DGM ordered the Sauteed Shrimp and Angel Hair Pasta with seasonal vegetables and basil tossed in a tomato broth.





My DA ordered the Citrus-Glazed Chicken Breast with udon noodles and bok choy, edamame and carrots in a light miso broth.





The tri-tip was nice but it wasnt that much of a big difference when I ate the same thing back in January and June. I still enjoyed the food. My DA didnt enjoy the chicken as it had looked. DGM and DM enjoyed their meals as well while I didnt get a picture of the food from DD2.

After finishing our meals, it was time for the dessert where DD2 got her own dessert plate.





The dessert plate which had a variety of different treats. The plate doesnt look too impressive from the past dining experience at AG.





We finished our meal at AG and we started to exit AG that afternoon. DD2 was so happy to have the character M&G at AG that afternoon. DGM and DM were glad to have lunch at AG that night. Unfortunately, my DA wasnt that impressed with AG during lunch since she told me later that day that it was not even worth eating at AG. The food that she had was not that good and it was 3 times more if we ate somewhere else like the ESPN Zone which is our favorite sit down restaurant at the DLR. But she did it for DGM, DM and DD2. She told me that she will not want to do another character meal in a long time. I can understand what she said to me that we paid the extra $20 per person just to see the characters along with the meal. The meal was nice but I do agree with my DA that one time at lunch during Ariels Princess Celebration meal is enough for me as well. If I ever eat at AG, it would be for the World of Color meal over the character meal. I did eat at AG for breakfast back during the December trip and this will be the last time in a long time until I ever eat at AG. 

Now we got the stroller and DGM and DM wanted to get some pictures in front of AG and at the Paradise Pier.










After getting a few pictures of DGM, DM and DD2 at Paradise Pier after our lunch at Ariels Grotto. It was around 1pm and it was time for DD2 to take her afternoon nap. So DGM and DM told my DA and I that they are heading back to the GCH to rest up that afternoon and will meet us back at the park later that night so we can watch the 9pm WoC Winter Dreams show. 

I wanted to see WoC Winter Dreams during the AP viewing event on Friday night since my DA and I got the FPs along with the ornaments. Since we decided to be with DGM, DM and DD2 that night and took a chance that didnt pay off too well when BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks was canceled that night, we didnt get to see it on Friday so Sunday night will be the night that we will get to see WoC Winter Dreams. 

My DA and I wanted to do one thing before we head on back to our hotel room to rest up that afternoon until we head back to DL that night. So DGM, DM and DD2 went back to the GCH while my DA and I started to head on out of DCA and over to DL. We plan on going to DL to see the 1:45pm show of Mickey and the Magical Map. My DA havent seen the new show at DL yet and I have seen it a few times where I can tell that she will like to see it. DGM and DM told us that they will see the show on a Monday when we leave that day and they told us that they did enjoy the show.

So DGM, DM and DD2 went back to the GCH while my DA and I head on out of DCA and over to DL. The day at DCA was quite busy around 1pm when we were exiting the park. So the two of us left PP and went on out of DCA and over back to the Esplanade. 

We walked on out of DCA and back at the Esplanade and start to head on over to DL to see the 1:45pm show of Mickey and the Magical Map. 

Mostly, my DA and I would head on back to our hotel room to rest up so we can be all ready to go at the parks at night but since we didnt see MatMM yet, this was the best time to see it since we plan on watching other nighttime shows that night and rest up. 

That will be it for this post and I will have more from DL that afternoon.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Catching up.  

The pictures of the princesses are adorable.  I love that DD was dressed up for the M&G.

The pictures you've shared inside LM are fine.  Just remember - you are shooting with a new lens and it can take a while to work out the best settings for you, camera and lens.  I'll bet the next time you went in the pictures were better.


----------



## tksbaskets

Love the pictures with the little one and the princesses!  The food does look better than what we had a couple of years ago with the WOC dinner.  Looks like you had a very nice day.

I was impressed with the new screens at the Annimation exibit too.  We always go there to see the Toy Story Zoetrope.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Catching up.
> 
> The pictures of the princesses are adorable.  I love that DD was dressed up for the M&G.
> 
> The pictures you've shared inside LM are fine.  Just remember - you are shooting with a new lens and it can take a while to work out the best settings for you, camera and lens.  I'll bet the next time you went in the pictures were better.



DD2 was all dressed up very nicely in order to meet the princesses that afternoon at AG. It will be a long time until I eat at AG again during the character meals. The meals are nice but for the price is quite expensive. If I do ever spend that much money at AG, it would be for the WoC FP's at the preferred viewing area. But I will always choose the blue section over the preferred viewing area.

You are absolutely correct about that PiO. If was my first time shooting with a new lens and body. I remember my first time taking pictures of the dark rides and they were so blurry. I have learned over time and just need to re-learn everything again. When I took pictures from the LM ride back in December, I used the 35mm f/1.8 instead of the Tamrom 17-50mm f/2.8 lens. I should have used the Tamrom but the extra aperture on the 35mm makes more sense for the dark rides. 




tksbaskets said:


> Love the pictures with the little one and the princesses!  The food does look better than what we had a couple of years ago with the WOC dinner.  Looks like you had a very nice day.
> 
> I was impressed with the new screens at the Annimation exibit too.  We always go there to see the Toy Story Zoetrope.



DD2 had a great time meeting all the princesses during the character m&g. The food looks appetizing but for some reason my DA didn't enjoy her dish. 

It was nice that the Animation Building had updated its screens where it is now in high definition and clear to see. That is neat that you were able to see the Toy Story Zoetrope. It is nice to see it once in awhile when in the Animation Building.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  November 24th, 2013  Part 6*​
My DA and I head on over to DL that day in order to see the 1:45pm Mickey and the Magical Map show. She has not seen this show yet and she wanted to see how good this show is after I have been telling it about it to her since the show debut this past summer. 

DGM, DM and DD2 went back to the GCH to give DD2 a nap during the middle of the afternoon since we have been in DCA for most of the morning to noon. This would be around the same time for my DA and I to take a break in the afternoon after a day in the parks but we decided to see MatMM at that time since other times of the day wont do well for us since we plan on doing a lot of different night activities at DL and DCA.

DL was not that bad when heading on over to the turnstiles where it can be quite busy during anytime during the day.










Just making our way to the Fantasyland Theatre.










It was about 10 minutes to go until the 1:45pm show of MatMM started. We were close to the back of the theatre but this is a good thing about the FL Theatre that there are a lot of great spots to watch the show even from the back. 

The last time I have seen MatMM was back in September with PiO and Alison group when we were in front of the stage. I enjoyed watching it up close that time and it was nice to get soe up close pictures of the show. This time since we were coming late, we had no problem watching it from the back.





I just used my DSLR to take pictures of the show without using the video camera. I have videotaped this show ever since the summer and it is a very nice show to watch when you are at DL. 

Here is my video of Mickey and the Magical Map Full Show 9/15/13 from the September 2013 trip which we were up close to the front of the stage.

Here are pictures from the 1:45pm MatMM show on Sunday.





Yen Sid





Apprentice Mickey





Talking King Louie










Pocahontas 





Mulan





Rapunzel and Flynn















During the Lilo and Stitch scene, there was a new addition to the show and it was Stitch. When I have watched MatMM ever since this summer, Stitch never made an appearance during this scene of the show. It was so neat to see Stitch in the show which made perfect sense.















Mickey and Yen Sid





Tiana at the end of the show










Also a new addition to the show which isnt a new addition is Mickey. I know that Mickey is at the end of the show but his costume is different from the old version. During the old one, Mickey was wearing his Sorcerer outfit while he is dressed up as the other actors and actresses during the show which make sense for the end of the show.










When the show was over, we packed all of our stuff and head on out of the FL Theatre and we started to walk on out of DL and back to our room to rest up that night. My DA was impressed with MatMM show that it is a nice addition to DL. Even though the show is still the same, they added some new additions to the show with Stitch and the different costume Mickey which makes the show even better.

We walked on out of FL and towards the castle since the parade route is busy with guests waiting for the parade.





Just as we are leaving around MS Hub area, there were a lot of guests waiting for the 2:30pm A Christmas Fantasy parade. We plan on seeing the parade later that night at 5:30pm since we plan on going back to the room to rest up that night and see the parade and WoC Winter Dreams. 





The two of us headed on out of DL around 2:30pm just before the 2:30pm A Christmas Fantasy parade started at Its a Small World Plaza. Luckily the first parade starts at IASW Plaza and head on towards MS Town Square. And later that night for the second parade will be from MS TS to IASW Plaza.

We all are planning on watching the 5:30pm parade at MS TS where the parade is coming out right next to the Mad Hatter store right next to Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln. I have seen the parade from this spot in the past and I knew that DD2 will love to watch the parade from MS TS. But first my DA and I head back to our hotel room to rest up that day and come back in a couple of hours to get a spot for the 5:30pm parade.

That will be it for this post and I will have more from DL that Sunday night.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great pics from MatMM.  And it does look busy at DL that day.


----------



## tksbaskets

We really enjoyed MatMM.  I told my family you really liked it so it was on our list of 'must dos'.  We were glad we went.  Great pictures as always!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Great pics from MatMM.  And it does look busy at DL that day.



Thank you PiO. It was a little busy at DL that day where DCA wasn't that bad. There were a lot of people waiting for the first parade at 2:30pm.




tksbaskets said:


> We really enjoyed MatMM.  I told my family you really liked it so it was on our list of 'must dos'.  We were glad we went.  Great pictures as always!



I'm glad to hear that you were able to see MatMM during your trip last month and enjoyed it. Thank you TK.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  November 24th, 2013  Part 7*​
My DA and I went back to our room at Best Western Anaheim Inn to rest up so we can get ready for the nighttime at the DLR. We plan on watching the 7:45pm World of Color Winter Dreams at Disney California Adventure while we plan on going to DL that night to watch the 5:30pm A Christmas Fantasy parade.  We had a fun morning and afternoon at DCA and DL and it was time for the best part of the day of watching the parade at DL and watching WoC Winter Dreams. 

We plan on meeting back up with DGM, DM and DD2 at DL around 4:30pm one hour until the parade starts at Main Street Town Square where the second parade starts where the first one starts at IASW Plaza to MS TS. We didnt plan on watching the first parade that day since DD2 had to take her afternoon nap and she will be all ready to go that night at DL and DCA.

It was around 4pm when we were about to leave our room to head back to DL. We only rested about one and a half hours in the room until we left our room and back to DL that day. I brought my tripod along with all my other equipment for the nighttime. We always bring a blanket so we can mark our territory for the parade and fireworks. Since there are five people in our group, the blanket will make a big difference.

My DA and I got back to the Esplanade around 4:20pm and we waited until DGM, DM and DD2 arrived from the GCH. They got here around 4:30pm which was good time so we have to wait an hour for the 5:30pm parade.

When we got to MS TS, there were spots available for the parade at 5:30pm. It was also a very nice night where it wasnt that cold and the lights on the Christmas tree havent been turned on just yet. The Flag Retreat already passed a while ago. I have seen the parade from this spot during the second one of the day. If you are watching it from this spot during the first one, it wont be that good since the parade is coming from the opposite direction.





A look at where the parade starts at MS Town Square right next to the Mad Hatter store in MS.















It was almost time for the Christmas tree at Town Square to turn on which is so nice to see at night. The tree at Town Square is amazing along with DCA Buena Vista Street Christmas tree.





The lights are now turn on 





While we were waiting for the parade to start at 5:30pm, there was something weird going that night. There wasnt a lot of CMs getting ready around Town Square for the parade at 5:30pm. I was wondering what was going on if the parade was going to start on time. It wasnt raining or anything that would cause the parade to be canceled. 

I talked to a CM about the time for the 5:30pm parade and they told us that the parade is starting from IASW Plaza. I was completely surprised to hear that the parade is not starting from MS TS but instead at IASW Plaza. They told us that the parade had some technical difficulties during the 2:30pm and it was canceled. So the parade will be starting from IASW Plaza to MS TS. I was not pleased to hear that the parade is starting at IASW Plaza instead of MS TS during the 2nd parade since I plan on seeing the parade start from MS TS to IASW Plaza. But since the first parade was canceled that day, we will have to watch it come from IASW Plaza.






That was not the worse part, since we are planning on watching World of Color Winter Dreams at 7:45pm (since there were three showings of WoC Winter Dreams one at 7:45pm, 9pm and 10:15pm). The parade will take about 10 to 15 minutes to get from IASW Plaza to MS TS and we might not get our spot to watch the 7:45pm WoC Winter Dreams. If I said 9pm on my earlier posts for WoC, it was actually 7:45pm since there were three showings. Talk about an early time for WoC Winter Dreams but since it was during Thanksgiving break and the parks were a little busy, it was a good idea to add a third show.

So we had to watch the parade on our right hand side where it circled MS TS. 

Before we got to watch the parade at 5:30pm, I have read from other reviews that A Christmas Fantasy parade has gone through some changes. The floats are mostly the same during the parade but they took out a lot of characters that are part of the parade. I was a little sad to see that Disney changed the parade instead of the usual but I will let the pictures tell you instead of my words if you have ever seen A Christmas Fantasy parade at DL during the Christmas season.





I used my tripod to videotape the parade and I had my camera in my hand to take pictures. Here are pictures from the 5:30pm A Christmas Fantasy parade.

The lead float has the ballerina and a stuff teddy bear. It was nice to see the stuff teddy bear on the lead float which originally had Duffy. But you will see Duffy shortly on another float.





Toy Soldiers










Mrs. Claus float. Duffy was on the first float the last few years and this year he is on top of the float instead of Pluto. I dont like Duffy on this float which I am use to seeing Pluto on top.





Daisy





Mrs. Claus





The snowflake performers










Welcome to a Winter Wonderland unit





Now it was Pooh, Tigger and Eeyore with their sleighs along with skiers which is new to the show.















Eeyore mostly is at the end of the Ice Skating float with Mickey and Minnie but he is with Pooh and Tigger with the skiers.





The snowy Christmas tree is still there during the parade





And we cant forget about the snowpeople.





Thats it for this post and I will have more from A Christmas Fantasy parade that night.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the pictures of the Christmas Tree at MS.  

SHame that the parade didn't start the way you expected.  I wonder if that happens a lot.  Looking forward to seeing more of the parade.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Love the pictures of the Christmas Tree at MS.
> 
> SHame that the parade didn't start the way you expected.  I wonder if that happens a lot.  Looking forward to seeing more of the parade.



It was a shame that the parade started from IASW Plaza to MS Town Square where originally the 2nd parade starts from MS TS to IASW Plaza. But there was a technical issue during the 2:30pm parade that DL canceled it and started from IASW Plaza. This was the first time out of my experience seeing the parade at DL that the 2nd parade started at IASW Plaza instead of MS TS. When there is one parade a day instead of two, the parade that starts at IASW Plaza to MS TS will start at MS TS on the next day.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  November 24th, 2013  Part 8*​
Now with more pictures from the 5:30pm A Christmas Fantasy parade that Sunday night at DL. I always enjoy watching A Christmas Fantasy parade at DL during the holiday season which is my favorite parade. This one was a little different from the past where the floats are mostly the same except that they took out some characters and replaced them with others or taken out completely. 

DD2 was so happy to see the parade that night even though we were watching the parade came from IASW Plaza to MS Town Square where originally it was supposed to come from MS TS to IASW Plaza but the first parade at 2:30pm was cancelled due to technical issues. So we had to watch the parade start at IASW Plaza where it changed my picture and videotaping.

The Ice Rink float is next with Mickey and Minnie.















The next one was A Recipe for Gingerbread Treats unit





The Candy Bakers





Clarabelle Cow and some Gingerbread Cookies





Gingerbread Cookies and the Candy Bakers





Here is the Gingerbread float that had Goofy and Pluto. Originally, Pluto was on top of the Mrs. Claus float where Duffy was on top during this years parade. Originally the character was on top was Max and the soundtrack was a little different without Max.










Drizella, Anastasia, & Lady Tremaine





Candlelight Christmas Ball unit





Snow White and her Price





Candlelight Ball float. This year, Tiana and Prince Naveen are added to the float along with Princess Aurora, Prince Philip, Belle, Beast, Ariel, Prince Eric, Cinderella, and Prince Charming.




















Santas Toyland Unit





Chip and Dale in the Humdinger





Woody on a rocking horse on top of a toy block float





The Toy Factory Elves





The giant Toy Factory float with Geppetto, Jiminy Cricket and Pinocchio.










Buzz Lightyear in a spaceship on top of a Toy Block float.





Thats it for this post and I will have more from A Christmas Fantasy parade that night.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice pictures, Bret.


Are you happy with them?


----------



## tksbaskets

Great parade pics Bret.  Nice vantage point.  Are you by the Christmas tree on Mainstreet?

I can hear the music in my head now


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Nice pictures, Bret.
> 
> 
> Are you happy with them?



Thank you PiO.

Some of the pictures were ok. But most of them were in the light from the towers so they showed some blur. Overall they were ok. I really wanted to get pictures when the parade came out of MS TS but I had to settle when the parade started at IASW Plaza to MS TS.




tksbaskets said:


> Great parade pics Bret.  Nice vantage point.  Are you by the Christmas tree on Mainstreet?
> 
> I can hear the music in my head now



Thank you TK. The spot that I have took pictures that night was suppose to be when the parade came out from MS TS. I had to change the angle since the parade was coming from IASW Plaza to MS TS. We were not directly next to the tree but close to the tree just across the street from Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln. 

I can still hear the song every time I talk about "A Christmas Fantasy" parade during the holiday season. Did you and your family get to see "A Christmas Fantasy" parade during your trip in December?

Here are my videos of "A Christmas Fantasy" parade from MS TS on youtube that the parade started from MS TS to IASW Plaza and you could understand why we stake out a spot in that area. This parade was back in 2011 and you can tell when you watch the videos and see my pictures from the parade during the trip that the parade is a little different with the characters. A Christmas Fantasy Parade 11/19/11 5:30 Show Part 1 & A Christmas Fantasy Parade 11/19/11 5:30 Show Part 2


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  November 24th, 2013  Part 9*​
Now with more pictures from the 5:30pm A Christmas Fantasy parade that Sunday night at DL. I always enjoy watching A Christmas Fantasy parade at DL during the holiday season. 

It is almost at the end of the parade which is Santas Finale. This one has changed a lot during the parade which was kind of sad to see. The biggest change of the parade is this scene of the parade where the Seven Dwarfs were taken out of the parade this year. In the past, the Seven Dwarfs are part of the end of the parade and DL took them out this year which  is so disappointing.

8 Finale Dancers





Another Christmas tree





Santas 8 reindeers





Then of course you can have a Christmas parade without Santa















Then the parade was over around 6:20pm and we packed all of our stuff around Main Street Town Square. DD2 was so excited to see the parade and DM told us that it was worth the one hour wait to see the parade that night. 

It would have been better if the parade started from MS TS to IASW Plaza. But it didnt that day since the 1st parade didnt perform that afternoon due to technical issues. But in the end, we got to see the parade that night.

Then we headed on out of DL and back to the Esplanade so we can head on over to Disney California Adventure to see the 7:45pm show of World of Color Winter Dreams. 

When we were at the Esplanade, there were a lot of people heading on over to DCA that night and we had about over an hour until the 1st show of WoC Winter Dreams started at 7:45pm. Originally there was only 2 shows scheduled that night on the calendar but that day, they added one more WoC show that day due to the high crowds during Thanksgiving break. 





When we got in DCA, we headed straight on over to Paradise Pier to get in the queue for WoC that night. But we didnt have dinner just yet so when we got over to PP, my DA, DGM and DD2 would be in the queue and get our usual spot in the blue section of the viewing area. For the regulars that have followed my trip reports in the past, you know what I am talking about. But for the new followers, I have watched WoC in a specific spot in the blue section which is the green fire hydrant spot which is a great spot to watch the show with little wait time. Even if I do come early for WoC, I would still get this spot no matter what since it is a good spot to watch the show and the other reason is that the video camera/DSLR camera would not get wet when close to the lagoon at PP. DM and I would head on over to Lucky Fortune Cookery to have dinner. It is a quick counter Asian food which had rice bowls. My DA and I mostly eat at LCF every time we are at DCA during our visit. 

My DA, DGM and DD2 got in the blue queue right next to the light tower while DM and I head on over to the Pacific Wharf to get our dinner that night. 

DM and I got over to LCF and it was kind of busy around that time since it was dinner time but it didnt took too long to get the food that night. We ordered four Asian Rice Bowl and I got the Spicy Korean Beef bowl which if one of my favorites bowls at LCF. I forgot what everyone else got but they got different types then my. I always enjoy eating at LCF at DCA before WoC as well as my DA. DGM, DM and DD2 enjoyed their bowls as well.

When DM and I got the food, we head on over to PP to meet up with the other party members. Just as expected, we were able to get our favorite spot for WoC that night in front of the green fire hydrant in the blue section. It was a little empty in the area that we were watching since most of the people in the blue section headed straight on down closer to the lagoon or chose the bridge area.

We were now waiting for an hour until the 7:45pm WoC Winter Dreams show started. I was so excited to see a new variation of WoC. I have read reviews before the trip that some people love the show while some others dont like it when you compare it to the original. No matter what, My DA and I were so excited to see WoC Winter Dreams that night. If we didnt have lunch at Club 33 during the trip, this would be the highlight of the trip. But you can say that this is the highlight when we were at DCA.

My DA and I have seen WoC ever since the show debut in 2010 and have seen it every time during our trips. There were a few times that we have not seen the show since we were here for other events in SoCal (D23 Expo and Walt Disney Studios). We have seen a lot of variations of the show from different segments and this new show Winter Dreams is a completely different where it is only for the holiday season.






For the show, I put the video camera on top of my new MeFoto Roadtrip tripod so I can have the video not wobbling. I had my DSLR camera in my hands so I can get different angles of the show where if I put it on the tripod, I could change the angles of the pictures.

Now it was time for the 7:45pm WoC Winter Dreams show which I was so excited to see that night. Here is my video of World of Color Winter Dreams 11/24/13 Full Show that I have videotaped that night. 





















World of Color: Winter Dreams is hosted Olaf




























































Thats it for this post and I will have more from World of Color: Winter Dreams that night at DCA.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice pics, Bret.

A shame the parade didn't start out in the normal route; but I guess there's always the odd-curve ball every now and again.  

Looking forward to seeing the rest of your WoC pics.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Nice pics, Bret.
> 
> A shame the parade didn't start out in the normal route; but I guess there's always the odd-curve ball every now and again.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the rest of your WoC pics.



Thank you PiO. 

It was a shame that the parade didn't start out at Main Street Town Square like usually when there are two parades at DL in one day. There always could be something wrong with the parade when it is not working or not running due to bad weather. When we left that afternoon on Sunday, there were people waiting for the 1st parade at 2:30pm and I would assume that it was going to run that afternoon and the 2nd parade would start from MS TS. 


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  November 24th, 2013  Part 10*​
Back with more pictures from the 7:45pm World of Color: Winter Dreams show that Sunday night. I was so excited to see WoC Winter Dreams that night which is a new show instead of the usual WoC with new segments added to the show ever since the show debut in 2010. It was completely different than watching the original WoC show and the Prep and Landing segment that is added during the holiday season the last couple of years.

The first few scenes of the new WoC Winter Dreams show was very nice and back to more pictures from WoC Winter Dreams show that night.






Bambi scene















Frozen scene and it showed a scene from the movie. I have seen on youtube before the trip that the Frozen scene of WoC Winter Dreams was deleted since the movie wasnt out yet during our visit.








































Olaf

































































Thats it for this post and I will have


----------



## PrincessInOz

Hmmm.  I think I like the original'ish WoC.  The Frozen scenes are nice and I thought they were great on your video; but I'm not so sure they translate as well on a photo/picture.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just can't stand watching the Super Bowl right now after Seattle is crushing Denver in the early 3rd quarter so I am working on my trip report instead.




PrincessInOz said:


> Hmmm.  I think I like the original'ish WoC.  The Frozen scenes are nice and I thought they were great on your video; but I'm not so sure they translate as well on a photo/picture.



Just like you if I chose between both version of WoC, hands down the original WoC is way better over WoC Winter Dreams. When you see the show in person or on video from my spot that it is way better to watch it then looking at it on pictures. If I was up close to the lagoon, I could get better pictures than videos of WoC. I might consider one day watching WoC from the front instead of my usual spot in the back.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  November 24th, 2013  Part 11*​
Back with more pictures from the 7:45pm World of Color: Winter Dreams show that Sunday night.

The Toy Story 










You can see Woody and Jesse

























Rex and Mrs. Potato Head





Little Green Aliens










Buzz and Jesse















Olaf and this scene is also part from the movie Frozen In Summer song

























The next scene was the sing along of traditional holiday-related music. 





Jingle Bells song










I Have a Little Dreidel song





Feliz Navidad song






Thats it for this post and I will have more from World of Color: Winter Dreams that night at DCA.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  November 24th, 2013  Part 12*​
Back with more pictures from the 7:45pm World of Color: Winter Dreams show that Sunday night.

I wanna wish you a Merry Christmas





Nice Mickey ears Olaf








































Toy Soldiers










During the end of WoC Winter Dreams, there were snowflakes flying in the sky from the viewing area. From my earlier pictures of the viewing area that there were giant presents in the viewing area and they are like snow generators that create the floating snowflakes.








































The show was over and just like the original World of Color show, the fountains show all the different color and the letters on the wall of water was showing Happy Holidays. California Screamin had all different lights on the frame and it was all very bright.















Everyone really enjoyed the new World of Color Winter Dreams that night and it was nice to see a different variation of WoC. But if I had to choose between the original WoC and WoC Winter Dreams, by far the original WoC is way better and far superior over WoC Winter Dreams. My DA said the same thing to me that the original WoC was way better than WoC Winter Dreams. She also agreed that it was nice to see a different variation of WoC. DGM & DM have seen WoC and they were impressed with the new show as well. It was hard for DD2 to understand it but she enjoyed watching the show as well.

I understand the reviews of WoC Winter Dreams before I have seen it in person and I can understand why some people that dont like it when you compare it to the original WoC. I have seen the original WoC over 10 times and have seen WoC Winter Dreams two times (November and December). Winter Dreams is all about the holidays and winter shows of Disney movies and most of the songs that are incorporated in the show are traditional holiday-related music. Olaf is a nice host for Winter Dreams. It was neat to see Frozen Let It Go scene where the movie wasnt released during our trip. There were a lot of scenes that I havent seen in quite some time from different Disney movies and shows like the Bambi scene and holiday shows. I dont like to give critiques about this show since I am a fan of World of Color and have enjoyed it since the debut in 2010. When I talked to my DA about it, she thought that Winter Dreams is like a movie promotion of Frozen with so many scenes with Olaf but she did like the Let It Go scene. If it wasnt for Club 33 during the November trip, WoC Winter Dreams show would have been the highlight of the trip for me and my DA. The snowflakes that came out of the presents in the viewing area was a nice addition to the show instead of the fountains that are in the garden.

Overall out of 10 I would give it an *8 out of 10* since I like to watch WoC with any variations. It would be really nice if Disney would make some changes to Winter Dreams next year if Disney brings the show back for the holiday season. We'll just wait and see later this year during the holiday season at the DLR if Disney is going to bring back Winter Dreams as the same show or change it up. 

After the show was over, we packed all of our stuff from my tripod & video camera in the bag so we can move on to our next activity at DCA that night. But that will be on the next post so stay tune for the next update at DCA that night.


----------



## PrincessInOz

There is so much scope for different things for WoC.  I hope Disney work it out. But I did like what I saw on your video.  It's just that on reflection, a sing-along bouncing ball isn't quite what I would want to see for a Holiday WoC event.

I'd want more.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> There is so much scope for different things for WoC.  I hope Disney work it out. But I did like what I saw on your video.  It's just that on reflection, a sing-along bouncing ball isn't quite what I would want to see for a Holiday WoC event.
> 
> I'd want more.



I'm hoping for the same thing that WoC Winter Dreams for the holiday season later this year will be a lot different then last years. the sing-along was kind of weird to have in the show and the bouncing ball was actually Olaf body. I'm hoping that Disney will bring back Winter Dreams in a better version then last years or I will be very disappointed.

Just like you, I want a better version of Winter Dreams next year.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  November 24th, 2013  Part 13*​
After we watch the 7:45pm first show of World of Color Winter Dreams, we started to move along with all the crowds that watch the first show. We werent done that night after watching A Christmas Fantasy parade at DL and WoC Winter Dreams, we still wanted to do some attractions while we were at DCA that night. 





While we were walking on down, I told DM & DGM that we should head on over to Cars Land so they can see what it is like at night. They didnt get to see CL at night during all the days that we have been at the DLR during our trip so we had to make a quick stop to CL.

I didnt even get to see CL at night as well during the trip until that time which is kind of surprising. But with everything that we had done from the rides, attractions and restaurants, we didnt have the time to stop at CL until that time of the night when WoC Winter Dreams was over. 

When we went into CL, it was all decorated during the holiday season just like last year when it debut. It is so nice to see CL at night during the holiday season with all those neon lights, cars type ornaments, trees, etc. which makes it so unique then during a traditional Christmas. 

We walked down Cars Land to see all the buildings all light up at night which makes it so unique to see at night than during the day.










Sarges Surplus Hut which is so nice to see during the Christmas season with the Christmas lights in front of his house and the firework lights.










Ramones House of Body Art is a little different from last year which it didnt have the Christmas tree lights on top of his building.





Luigis Casa Della Tires





When we got to the end of CL right next to Town Hall at Radiator Springs, we looked at the wait time at Radiator Springs Racers and it was at 105 minutes which was still long at that time at night but we werent planning on going through the standby queue.





In just one minute after looking at the front entrance, it changed to 90 minutes. 





But we had something saved from that morning which helped us a lot. As you can recall (if you have followed along my trip report and from that Sunday morning during Extra Magic Hours) that we had a rider swap pass from that morning when DD2 couldnt ride RSR since she wasnt tall enough and we were given a rider swap pass that morning. We thought about using it in the morning to the afternoon but my DA wanted to take DGM or DM to ride RSR at night which is fun to do. But the only problem is that DM cant leave DD2 with me since DD2 wont behave that well without DM or DGM. Since DM and I rode RSR that morning, DGM and my DA went on RSR together at night while DM, DD2 and I stayed behind. 

Some of you are wondering why I didnt go with my DA and DGM on RSR since the rider swap pass is good for 3 people. Some of you think that I am crazy of not riding it that night but I did not ride RSR with my DA and DGM since I wanted to talk to DM about the whole trip and we also went into the stores in CL while we were waiting for them. 

So I spent some time with DM and DD2 going through Ramones House of Body Art store, Radiator Springs Curios store and Sarges Surplus Hut store to look at all the different merchandise. DM was able to find something very nice at the RS Curios shop and was able to buy something that night. It was also a god thing that I was there as well since I get the AP discount on the purchase.

We also went around CL to look at all the different decorations and buildings. 










The three of us headed on over towards the other side of CL facing at RSR Ornament Valley and it is so nice to see it at night.





Santa Mater passing by.





We head on into Flos V8 Café to use the restroom and inside is Flos Christmas tree





Then the three of us headed on over to the Cozy Cone Motel and DD2 told DM that she wanted an ice cream cone so DM went to get a cone for DD2 that night.





While DM was getting an ice cream cone for DD2, I head on over to the lobby to get a picture of the gingerbread and Christmas tree.










Just when DD2 got her ice cream cone at the Cozy Cone Motel, we headed on back to RSR so we can wait for my DA and DGM to get off the ride.

When we got back to the front entrance of RSR, they were not back yet but they did eventually came back just a few minutes when DM, DD2 and I arrived. 

DGM and my DA had a fun time riding RSR at night that DGM had a fun time and wanted to go on RSR again but the wait time was still too long and so we just skipped it. They said that they might go back to DCA the next day in order to ride RSR again. They only had to wait 5 minutes to get on the ride which was really quick since the wait time was one and a half hour wait when they went through the turnstiles. 

Just when we are about to leave CL, DJs Dance n Drive show was going on that night and we stayed to watch the show. DD2 went out to join in the fun as well.










While we were right next to Town Hall, DGM, DM and DD2went on over to the Christmas tree and get a picture since they had the PhotoPass+.





After they got pictures at the tree with the FastPass+, we started to head on out of Cars Land and off to our next attraction that night. 





But that will be on the next post so stay tune for the next update at DCA that night.


----------



## tksbaskets

Nice update!  Although it was probably tempting to go on RSR that night it sounds like you had a special time with DM and her DD2 while the other two were on the ride.

Carsland at night is really something!  The AP discount is great and it was nice that you could share that.

Looking forward to the next installment.  

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Nice update!  Although it was probably tempting to go on RSR that night it sounds like you had a special time with DM and her DD2 while the other two were on the ride.
> 
> Carsland at night is really something!  The AP discount is great and it was nice that you could share that.
> 
> Looking forward to the next installment.
> 
> TK



Thank you TK. I wanted to go on RSR that night since it is so fun to ride it at night. But it was a good opportunity for my DA and DGM to go on it that night since they were not able to ride it that morning. Plus DM, DD2 and I had a fun time walking around CL at night and going through the stores to see what she wants to buy. 

CL during the holiday season was great. Did you and your family had a great time going through CL at night during your trip? The AP discount is always great to have and glad that the DLR extended the promotion again to the end of this year. 


The next installment will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 3  November 24th, 2013  Part 14*​
We just finished going around Cars Land that night after my DA and DGM rode RSR at night thanks to the rider swap pass that we got earlier that morning at Disney California Adventure during Extra Magic Hours. I thought that we might stay a little bit longer at CL to do some other rides like Maters Junkyard Jamboree but everyone wanted to do something else that night so we started to go on over to another land that night.

DM wanted to go back to the Animation Building to see Turtle Talk with Crush at Hollywood Land. She can tell that DD2 would love to talk to Crush and we all had no problem going on over to the Animation Building to see Turtle Talk with Crush. 

Instead of going out of CL towards Buena Vista Street, we went the backside of A Bugs Land so we can go to Hollywood Land instead. 

ABL at night is quiet where there isnt a lot of people where most of the people are at Cars Land, Paradise Pier, or Hollywood Land at the Mad T Party. It is so nice to go through ABL at night where the giant Christmas lights are on.





We were now in Hollywood Land and we passed by the Tower of Terror. The wait time was in the 30 minute range to get on the ToT that night which the wait time is now longer since CL opened.

Walking down in HL and it was not that busy that night.





When we were walking past by the Hyperion Theatre, we can see Santa and his reindeers at the background. It was nice to see Disney adding Christmas decorations at HL after these last few years that they havent added anything over time.





A look at the Mad T Party where it was so busy and we didnt even plan on going in that area that night. But after thinking about the Mad T Party during the holiday season, *Sherry E* did mention to me before the trip that the Mad T Party during one of its performance that it snowed during the show. I didnt get to see it when we passed by it at that time since we were heading on over to the Animation Building.





We went inside the Animation Building and we head on over to Turtle Talk with Crush and the show was not ready just yet so we had to wait another 5 minutes until the show started. So we waited until it was time for the next show.





Mostly everyone got a bench while we were waiting for Turtle Talk with Crush and I just took pictures of the room while we were waiting. The new HD screens in the Animation Building were very nice, bright and very clear.










The time went by quickly and we were in to see Turtle Talk with Crush. I didnt get any pictures inside the room since I was watching Crush interact with the guests. During the show, DD2 was able to talk to Crush and she was so excited to talk to Crush. DM was with her and she was glad that we stopped at Turtle Talk with Crush that night. 

It is fun to go in the Animation Building to watch Turtle Talk with Crush. It was a nice night where it wasnt that cold but it was nice to be in a building after being outside for most of the night.

After we exited Turtle Talk with Crush, we started to go onto our next activity that night but I had to get a picture inside the room with the movie Cars showing on the screens.





We went towards the exit and we stopped at the Off the Page store to look at all the different merchandise in the store.





When we were back outside, DM and DGM wanted to ride Monsters Inc. Mike and Sulley to the Rescue. We had no problem with it that night and it was a good opportunity to go in the Mad T Party to see that nighttime event. Since we were going towards Monsters Inc., it would be nice to see if one of the performances to see if it does snow during one of the shows at the Mad T Party.





There were a lot of teens that were enjoying and partying right next to the stage and we just passed by it since we were not that interested in watching the shows. But I did kept my eye out really well if it was snowing as stated. I didnt see any snow when we were walking by the Mad T Party set area.





We all head on over to Monsters Inc. and the wait time was only 5 minutes which was very nice so we didnt have to wait a while to get on the ride while the wait time earlier during the day was quite long. DD2 might be scared of the ride since there are monsters but DM told us that she has watched Monsters University so she wont get scared of this ride. I was kind of surprised to hear from DM that DD2 has watched Monsters University and she wont be scared. DD2 got scared from riding PotC, AiW, etc. and what DM told me that she has seen Monsters University kind of puzzled me. But it was nice to hear that she wont get scared from the ride.

We boarded the Monstropolis taxi cabs and now entering Monstropolis.





Sushi anyone? How about octopus?





Mike was scared of something.





Mike must be losing it or something.





What are you up to Randall?





Mike and Sulley found something?





We found it!!!





Roz with her Santa hat during the holiday season.





To our surprised, DD2 wasnt scared during the ride and it was nice to enjoy the ride where DD2 wasnt scared. When we got out, I still didnt see any snow during the Mad T Party performance. But I have talked to one of the CMs that he said that one of the performances does snow during one of the shows. I didnt know which one but it did clarify that it does snow at the Mad T Party. So to get the snow experience at DCA, this is one place to stop. But I dont want to stop at the Mad T Party since I am not that type of person.





DD2 started to get a little tired after riding Monsters Inc. so DGM and DM decided it was time to call it for the night and head on back to the GCH. It was also for all of us to depart from each other during the trip since we wont see them on Monday morning since we will be leaving that day while they will be staying one more night and leave on Tuesday. 

We walked on over towards the exit of DCA so we can exit the park. But my DA and I had to do some last second shopping so before we decided to leave DCA, we will heading on over to the Walter Elias & Co & Los Feliz Five & Dime store.

The Christmas tree at Buena Vista Street.






Just when we got to the front of the Walter Elias & Co. store, we parted ways from DGM, DM and DD2 while they head back to the room. They had a great time with us and glad that they came with us. I could go on and on about how great it was to spend the holiday season with them but I can tell you that it was fun and to do other things that my DA and I havent done at the DLR in quite some time. 

When we parted ways with them, my DA and I head on in the stores to look for any last second shopping. I mostly spent most of my merchandise money at Club 33 but there could be something that I want to get while I am at the stores. My DA didnt find anything interesting to buy while we were in the stores at DCA. 

But before, we went back to our hotel that night, we stopped at DL to do a last second shopping to see if there was anything to buy. 

Just leaving DCA that night.





Just when we left DCA, there wasnt that many people going into DL that night. So it was a quick stop in DL to do some last second shopping. 

When we got into DL, it was before 11pm and we had some time to go around and do some shopping at the Emporium before we head on back to our room.





Town Square was a little busy but most of the people were leaving that night.










When we went on in the Emporium, the store was busy where there were a lot of last second shoppers so we decided not to stay in the Emporium to long. 

So we head on over to the Disney Showcase store which is across the street and has Christmas merchandise. My DA was looking for some gifts for her colleagues at work and she was able to find something at the Disney Showcase store which was Mickey ear Christmas ornaments. She really liked them a lot that it was going to be a nice present for her colleagues. They had bright red ears and white head which was simple but she really like it. I once again didnt find anything that I got to buy that night. I was trying to hold myself from buying after the shopping at Club 33 and I was able to hold off during that night.

After she bought her gifts for her colleagues, we started to head on out of the park and it was after 11pm. We were so tired after another long day at the parks that we were excited to be back at our room at Best Western Anaheim Inn.

We got back around 11:10pm and we called it for the night.


This was a fun day where we got to go into DCA during EMH which we dont do too often getting up early in the morning and being in during EMH at DCA. We were able to go on RSR, the Little Mermaid ride, most of the rides at A Bugs Land (which I havent done in a long time), Monsters Inc. and others. We were able to see the new World of Color: Winter Dreams which was a nice show and Disney Junior Live on Stage. We were able to eat at Ariels Grotto for lunch which my DA didnt enjoyed but DD2 had a great time seeing all the princesses. We were also able to see A Christmas Fantasy parade at DL that night as well as Mickey and the Magical Map. I was a little disappointed of the parade changing a little where Disney have taken out a lot of characters and put them on different floats. But overall its always fun to watch the parade during the holiday season. MatMM show was updated a little bit since I have seen it back in September with Stitch added to the show and a new costume for Mickey at the end. The whole day at both parks was great where we got to do a lot of different rides, shows and restaurants. 

It was fun to enjoy our annual holiday trip with them and when my DA and I go back to the DLR later this year for our holiday trip it will be the two of us again. It will be very nice for the two of us to go back to the DLR just the two of us like we do usually every year during the holiday season. But this year was great to enjoy it with her colleague family. 

Now will be the saddest part of the trip which is always the last day, my DA and I will be going to the park that Monday morning to do some rides and last second shopping at the World of Disney store since we werent able to do some things during the trip. So stay tune for the last day of the trip.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the pictures in the last couple of updates, Bret.  Looks like you had a great time at night and DD2 enjoying Turtle Talk.

Sad to get to last day.


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Love the pictures in the last couple of updates, Bret.  Looks like you had a great time at night and DD2 enjoying Turtle Talk.
> 
> Sad to get to last day.



Thank you PiO. It was a nice at DCA and DL. DD2 was so excited to talk to Crush that night.

It is but we had a great time.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 4  November 25th, 2013  Part 1*​
Now is the saddest part of any trip which is the last day. It was a new day for my DA and me where it was the last day and we were about to go back home to Sacramento that afternoon. But before we head on back to Sacramento, we had to go to the parks during the morning to go on some rides that we have missed and do some last second shopping at Downtown Disney. DGM, DM and DD2 are staying in SoCal on Tuesday while it was the last day for the two of us. We had to go back to the real world the next day but it was nice to be at the DLR for one extra day so we can enjoy the times with DGM, DM and DD2.

It was around 7am when we got up and the parks were going to be open at 8am at its usual time. I had a hunch that it was going to be a busy day at the DLR since it is during Thanksgiving break and schools are on break. We never come during this time of the year in November since we come during the first weekend of the holiday season which is in mid November. So I dont know what the crowd levels is like during Thanksgiving break. We got all dressed up but before we left, we packed all our bags and all ready to go when we left that morning to afternoon. We plan on leaving around 10am to 11am so we can get a head start on out.

When we packed all of our bags, we left our room and head on over to the DLR. At first, it didnt seem very busy when crossing on Harbor Blvd to the bus loading area. But when we went through the security gate, there was already a long line to get in the park and the crowds were close to the monorail columns. I knew that it was going to be a busy day and I was kind of surprised that there were a lot of people trying to get in the park at 8am.

Talk about a lot of people that were entering DL that morning. Luckily we werent staying that long that day since we were heading back home to Sacramento.










It took about 10 minutes to get into DL that morning which was really long. Not only with the crowds that was entering DL that morning but also the CMs that were out there scanning the tickets also slowed the turnstiles down where some CMs were taking pictures of the guests and the paper electronic tickets were also slowing the lines down. It would be nice if the DLR had a AP line so we wouldnt have to wait a long time in those queues. 

When we got in the park, we started to walk down on Main Street and it was a nice day where it wasnt that crowded and the weather was great. 










We head on over to Adventureland first so we can go on a ride that we havent done during the whole trip which was kind of surprising to you all that we didnt ride the Jingle Cruise. I cant believe that we havent rode the Jingle Cruise for most of the trip and it was on the last day of the trip which is part of the day. So my DA and I head on over to ride the Jingle Cruise. 





When we got to the front entrance of the Jingle Cruise, I remember that after the ride there were guests that received the mini attraction poster of the JJ and maybe we would get lucky and get one after the ride. But I talked to the CM at the front entrance and they told us that they didnt have any left. I was a little bummed but it was okay.





The wait time was only 5 minutes and we didnt have much time to look at the decorations but I did get some of them when we were walking in the queue.










There wasnt a full load on the boat since the park opened at 8am and most of the guests are at other attractions. I wasnt able to get a picture of the boat with the Christmas decorations but at first it was nice to look at some decorations for the first time on the Jungle Cruise.

Our skipper during our cruise





During the ride experience, our skipper was making a lot of Christmas jokes during the cruise and there were some parts of the ride that it was so funny and interesting. 

When we rode the Jingle Cruise during the November trip, there werent any Christmas decorations during the ride experienced. But when I rode it back in December, there were decorations added to the ride and I thought it was kind of neat to add some Christmas decorations.

It was nice to ride the Jingle Cruise on the last day of the trip and it would have been better if we got one of those mini attraction posters that were handed out on Friday and Saturday during our trip.

Just when we got off the boat and back in Adventureland, we had to do one more attraction until we left DL and going back home to Sacramento. I wanted to go back on the Haunted Mansion Holiday since I wasnt able to get some good pictures on the ride during the earlier part of the trip. So this time I was determine to get better pictures and especially at the end of the ride.

When we got to the HMH, the wait time was only 5 minutes and it didnt took too long until we got in the mansion.










Since I have gave my impression of the HMH during an earlier post during the trip, I will get to the pictures from that Monday morning.

The stretching room















Madame Leota





A look at the gingerbread house 





The giant Christmas tree in the dining room















Jack Skellington and Zero















I was able to get a picture of the Oogie Boogie without being so dark during the ride.





Sally at the end and telling us all to hurry back





I was glad that we were able to go back on the HMH before we left that day. Thats it for this post and I will have more from DL that Monday morning.


----------



## franandaj

Finally all caught up again!  You had a great time with. your friends. I wish I'd had a chance to see that WoC show with Olaf. Good that DD didn't get scared on the rides. The last day is always bittersweet.


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> Finally all caught up again!  You had a great time with. your friends. I wish I'd had a chance to see that WoC show with Olaf. Good that DD didn't get scared on the rides. The last day is always bittersweet.



It was a fun time with my DA colleague, her daughter and granddaughter to spend the time at the DLR with my DA and me. World of Color: Winter Dreams was a nice show but from what i have been hearing that it is not even as good as the original WoC. It was nice that DD2 didn't get scared of other certain rides during the trip. The trip is always the saddest part of the trip.


The next post will be up shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

*Day 4  November 25th, 2013  Part 2*​
After riding the Haunted Mansion Holiday, it was almost time for the two of us to leave and head on back to Best Western Anaheim Inn and hit the road back to Sacramento. It was a little early that morning before 9am when we finished riding the HMH. We also used the time to do some last second shopping around the DLR before we left. The two of us did some shopping on Sunday night but there are some things that my DA wanted to get that she forgot on Sunday night. 

Since we got off the HMH, we head on over to Critter Country to go shopping at Pooh Corner. I like to go at Pooh Corner to look at all the different treats which it is so fun to see the CMs make them. 

We head on over to Poohs Corner to go in the store to look at the treats and maybe this time we would get lucky and find the Mickey Macadamia nut clusters. I havent been successful of finding the nut clusters during the whole trip and have been told by all the CMs that they dont have them in stock. It was a long shot but it wouldnt hurt to ask them again.

We passed by the two attractions at Critter Country which was The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh with its holiday decorations





Splash Mountain with the Christmas tree and garlands on the façade.





Now we were at Pooh Corner store





When we went in the store, we head on over to treat area and asked the CM again if they had the Mickey macadamia nut clusters. Just like everywhere else, they didnt have it. I asked if they would have it again in the near future and they will consider it to the management.

When I went back in December with my aunt (my other aunt my dads sister, my cousin, her friend Silv and daughter MP) I asked again at Pooh Corner if they had the Mickey macadamia nut clusters and once again that they didnt have any out there or made any. It was a little disappointing that the nut clusters were not at the stores even during the December trip.

A look at the treats in the store before we left.






























After looking at Pooh Corner at Critter Country, it was time for the two of us to leave DL and head on over to Downtown Disney to do some last second shopping before we had to leave that day. 

When we were leaving DL that morning, it started to get a little busy that morning. When passing by the HMH, the wait time was already at 15 minutes, Indy was at 30 minutes, Jingle Cruise at 20 minutes and the queue was going on the second level.

But when we were walking down MS, it wasnt that bad but most of the guests were already in the park.





Just when we were about to exit DL, the turnstiles to enter DL was almost close to the monorail column. It just shows you how busy getting into DL that morning. Luckily it was the last day and we wouldnt have to deal with the crowds. 

We head on over to DTD and it wasnt that busy that morning as expected.





Now back at the WoD store which opens at 9am.





The Christmas merchandise area is where we started and this time my DA wanted to go in the store to look for the ornaments that we picked up the other night at DL. 















Here are the ornaments on the bottom of the picture that my DA bought for her colleagues at work which was nice which is a Mickey shape ornament with snow flake on the ears and a picture of Santa Mickey.





She also bought some lanyards for herself and some friends. For me, I didnt buy anything that morning since I spent most of my money at Club 33. I wasnt too bothered of not buying anything at DL in November. But I did eventually bought some merchandise back in December and I will get to that on another post.

When we took it to the register and paid for them, it was time for us to leave that day. It was just before 11am when we got back to Best Western Anaheim Inn so we can check out of the hotel and start our long trip back home to Sacramento. 

I mostly do the driving when we go to SoCal or back to Sacramento. But my DA sometimes drives when I am tired. It is so nice to have another driver with me so I wont have to do most of it. 

All of our bags were packed in the car and we left around 11am on our way back to Sacramento. But before we head on back to Sacramento, we stopped in Los Angeles to Little Tokyo.  My DA and I stop at Little Tokyo on the way back home to Sacramento since she likes to stop in and get some treats and food that we dont get in Sacramento. The place that my DA likes to stop is the Woori Market which was a grocery store that had a lot of interesting imported food from Asian and Japan. 

It was about an hour drive with traffic from Anaheim to Little Tokyo in Los Angeles. 

When we got to Little Tokyo, we parked at the parking lot right next to the Woori Market on Alameda Street. Before we went in the Woori Market, we had to get something to eat so we at a restaurant called The Pho Shop which is right next to the entrance of Woori Market. It is like a Vietnamese type restaurant that serves very interesting food. We have ate here before during the August trip. 

My DA got the pho (no picture) while I ordered the Chicken Katsu with friend rice. For the portion sie is really big for about $8. 





After we finished eating, we head on over to Woori Market to do our grocery shopping. We always buys something at the market for my grandmother who lives in Livingston when we head back to Sacramento. 

Just when we were finished shopping, we left Little Tokyo and a 5 and a half hour drive to Livingston to see my grandmother and my DA mom. It is so nice to stop somewhere on the way back home so we wont have to drive straight to Sacramento.

It was around 6pm when we got to Livingston and we had dinner with my grandmother. Later that day, we head on home and got back in Sacramento around 10pm that night which we were in Livingston for quite some time. This concludes our trip report from the DLR during the Holiday season.

This was another great trip and one that I wont forget in a long time. I did say that on my September trip but I really did enjoy this trip in November since my DA and I go to the DLR during the holiday season. But we did enjoy it with my DA colleague, her daughter and granddaughter. We did a lot of rides, shows, dining, etc. during the trip and we enjoyed it a lot. I did enjoy eating at those sit down restaurants while my DA didnt enjoy some of them. It is so amazing to see the Christmas decorations at the DLR every year and I got to do some of my usual things during the holiday season like watching BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks, A Christmas Fantasy parade (which was sad of the changes), and the new World of Color: Winter Dreams. I did enjoy the show but I can understand why it was a let down when you compare it to the original show. Got to ride IASWH and HMH which is available during the holiday season. During this trip, we didnt go on a lot of our usual rides like Soarin, Mickeys Fun Wheel of Doom, Toy Story Midway Mania, etc. the rides that I usually go on.

The highlight of the trip is by far having lunch at Club 33. I never been in the lobby or even get a chance at a glimpse of Club 33 for all the years I have been to the DLR until the November trip. Just like my DA this was the highlight of the trip. It was so neat to be in the restaurant and have lunch. The other was Jeff our waiter we had a great time talking to him and gave us a tour of Club 33. This was a very nice experience and I wont forget it a long time. The food was so amazing and was worth the price that we paid for. 


This concludes the November trip report during the Holiday season. This might be the last trip report that I will write on this thread since I am getting closer to the 3500 post mark on my thread. This trip report thread has come a long way since I started it back in October 2010 and we are now in February 2014. I have written 21 DL trip reports ever since I started this trip report thread back in October 2010. There are a lot of trip reports that I have written over this time and every one of them has been enjoyable to write so I can tell my experience and enjoyment at the DLR, D23 Expo and the Walt Disney Studios in Burbank. It is sad to stop writing on this thread since there arent enough posts left to write the next one but I will start on a new thread in the future. I still have the December 2013 trip report that I have to finish and it will continue on the new thread. 

I want to thank all the DISers and followers that have followed my Disneyland trip report thread for all the years. I have enjoyed writing these trip reports on this thread and it will still continue on the next new thread.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Dang!  I was sure I commented after you posted the beautiful pictures inside HM; especially of the Oogie Boogie.  

The pictures were great and I wondered whether you were feeling more settled with the new lens.


Sad that another trip has finished; but knowing you, I bet you have a few in the works and will be posting your updates again soon.

One of these visits, I'm going to have to head to Little Tokyo in LA.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## franandaj

It's always sad when the trip ends,  but at least you know another one coming up soon!


----------



## tksbaskets

What a great thread this had been.  Bret I enjoy your trip reports and hearing about your experiences and seeing your great pictures.

Please be sure to post when you start a new thread.  I won't want to miss it. 

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessInOz said:


> Dang!  I was sure I commented after you posted the beautiful pictures inside HM; especially of the Oogie Boogie.
> 
> The pictures were great and I wondered whether you were feeling more settled with the new lens.
> 
> 
> Sad that another trip has finished; but knowing you, I bet you have a few in the works and will be posting your updates again soon.
> 
> One of these visits, I'm going to have to head to Little Tokyo in LA.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Thank you PIO. The Oogie Boogie picture on the HMH turned out really well this time around then the first time. It was nice that my DA went with me to ride the HMH again.

I felt more comfortable on the last day with the new lens. I learned a lot from the November trip that my pictures turned out very nice during the December trip. There were times where the pictures during the December trip were not as good as the November trip report. I am still learning to use the new lens and maybe the pictures will be nice during the next trip.

It is sad that this thread is now over and I will start on a new DL trip report thread. I do appreciate you following my trip reports these last couple of years and there will be more in the future.

You will enjoy Little Tokyo in Los Angeles. 




franandaj said:


> It's always sad when the trip ends,  but at least you know another one coming up soon!



It is sad that a trip ends and this thread is now finished since I don't have too many posts left on this thread. It all comes to and end and a new one will emerge.




tksbaskets said:


> What a great thread this had been.  Bret I enjoy your trip reports and hearing about your experiences and seeing your great pictures.
> 
> Please be sure to post when you start a new thread.  I won't want to miss it.
> 
> TK



Thank you TK for following this thread for a long time. I remember during the old trip reports before this one and you have followed it for so many years. I do appreciate you following my trip reports over the years when I am at DL or WDW. *You, PiO, Sherry, Alison, Liza and the other DISers* are the reason why I keep writing up my trip reports to tell my experience and good times with family and friends at the Disney parks. 

This is the end of my first DL All in One TR and a new one is to come. 

Here is the link of my new Second All in One Disneyland Trip Report thread that I have started tonight. The December 2013 trip report will continue on the new thread.

I want to thank all the DISers and followers that have followed my first all in one DL trip report and the new one is now starting.


----------



## Denise Boyajian

mvf-m11c said:


> *Day 2  May 4, 2013  Part 12*​
> On our last update, we just finished going through the Disney Archives and now are at the Disney Legends Plaza to see all the different plaques of all the people that contributed to the Disney Company. I was so excited to see some of my favorite Disney Imagineers plaques during the D23 Day at the Walt Disney Studios and Archives tour. It has been a few posts since I have just been showing all the Disney Legends plaques at the Disney Legends Plaza.
> 
> Now back with more pictures of the plaques at the Disney Legends Plaza.
> 
> Ben Sharpsteen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Chuck Boyajian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Boyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Jani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Nabbe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another plaque that I was looking forward to seeing was Roger Broggie. Roger Broggie was another train enthusiastic that has helped Walt Disney build trains at the Disney parks and worked with Walt Disney to help build the Carolwood Pacific Railroad in his backyard. I met his son Michael Broggie a few times at train exhibits in Sacramento and at the D23 Expo when he was with the Carolwood Pacific Railroad group. Another interesting fact about Roger E. Broggie is that one of the steam engines at the Magic Kingdom Engine #3 has his name on it. It is the 4-6-0 Ten Wheeler green steam engine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Fowler plaque. Admiral Joe Fowler was the construction boss for Disneyland and Walt Disney World. Another fact about Admiral Joe Fowler has his name at the dock harbor at Disneyland where the Mark Twain and Columbia ships are stored when not in service. The last one is that his name is on one of the ferries at the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Van Dyke plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glynis Johns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matsuo Yokoyama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masatomo Takahashi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Olsen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Sullivan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hideo Amemiya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vesey Walker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl Barks and Sterling Holloway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fess Parker is known for his portrayals of Davy Crockett and Bill Walsh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Nunis and Charlie Ridgway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yale Gracey and Al Konetzni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Frees and Don Edgren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginny Tyler and Al Dempster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annette Funicello was the most popular Mousketeers on the Mickey Mouse Club and Jimmie Dodd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Irvine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Hench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats it for this post and I will have more pictures from the Disney Legends Plaza during the D23 Day at the Walt Disney Studios and Archives.


----------



## Denise Boyajian

Hi my name is Denise Boyajian.  I was wondering if by any chance you could share with me the picture of my dad (Chuck Boyajian) with me. I live in Florida and haven't physically seen his plaque. I am lucky enough to have his award and would love the picture you took to hang it above it.

Please let me know if this is possible.

Denise Boyajian


----------



## mvf-m11c

Denise Boyajian said:


> Hi my name is Denise Boyajian.  I was wondering if by any chance you could share with me the picture of my dad (Chuck Boyajian) with me. I live in Florida and haven't physically seen his plaque. I am lucky enough to have his award and would love the picture you took to hang it above it.
> 
> Please let me know if this is possible.
> 
> Denise Boyajian



Here you go @Denise Boyajian


----------

